# Name 3 things about the above poster.



## Gandhi

Don't know jackshit about you so...

- Has a username I find lame
- Is from Canada
- Joined WF on September 2009


----------



## NoyK

*- Posts decent anime gifs
- Rocks a pornstache irl
- Has weekly therapy sessions with the user Snowman*


----------



## SonoShion

Misses Patrick Bateman.
Used to be named NoyK.
Is Portuguese.


----------



## NoyK

*- One of the Jobber originals
- Looks like a young Di Maria
- Once had a sig of a girl with a gun in her mouth and loads of blood that for some reason I couldn't stop starring at it*


----------



## 751161

- Likes Randy Orton.
- Marks for Charles Ramsey.
- Lives somewhere in the Atlantic. 

:lol


----------



## Frank Sinatra

- Is a Daniel Bryan fan.
- Probably likes to breake the fourth wall.
- Is for some reason getting ignored by the great Scott Steiner.


----------



## MOX

- Has a Frank Sinatra avatar.
- Joined today.
- Is probably Revolver Snake.


----------



## Chip Kelly

-You can`t take his feelings away from him
-Appears to be a lionel richie fan
-is probably right about frank sinatra


----------



## NoyK

*
- Seems to like sharkboy
- ... Yeah he definitely is a fan of sharkboy
- And he's canadian*


----------



## Frank Sinatra

- Orton fan
- OP fan
- Charles Ramsey fan?


----------



## Snowman

- Has a Frank Sinatra avatar.
- Joined today.
- Is probably Revolver Snake.


----------



## NoyK

*- Went premium not long ago
- Might be Sherlock Holmes' descendant
- Is Ghandi's personal therapist*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Both like Carly Rae Jepsens eyes (That was you right?)

Randy Orton fan

Was offline when I did this


----------



## Buttermaker

Sting fan
From Milwaukee
Frequent visitor of the Games Section


----------



## Chip Kelly

-Scott Hall fan
-Doesn't rep me as much as I deserve (this one could be said to everyone)
-Married with children fan


----------



## MOX

- CLAIMS to be Canadian
- CLAIMS to be a member of this forum
- is currently wondering I keep writing CLAIMS in all capitals


----------



## Ruth

- Irish export
- Is willing to pour his entire heart and soul into a song about internet persons
- Is making me feel somewhat anxious at the staredown his profile is giving me...


----------



## Callisto

– Scottish
– Is an ex-MLP fan.
– Has a new obsession with the Looney Tunes Show.


----------



## Ethan Sullivan

-Fired by Scott Steiner
-Jericho fan obviously
-Cool signature!


----------



## NoyK

*-I
-Have
-Noideawhatosayabouthim*


----------



## SonoShion

You again.

Loves Brock Lesnar
Loves One Piece
Loves me


----------



## Bushmaster

- Is in Manhattan
- has as much green bars as me
- loves a great ass :ass


----------



## Kratosx23

From Boston
Loves Game of Thrones
CM Punk fan


----------



## Fru

Great avatar
Named himself after the wrong Lannister brother
Ludicrous post count


----------



## SonoShion

Freezer mark
Candidate for newcomer of the year
Thanks himself in his sig


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

1. Has Swag
2. big fan of BROCK
3. one of RS's biggest fans/DAT ASS in sig.


----------



## Bushmaster

- is a big fan of Jack Swagger
- also went to Wrestlemania 29
-thinks Karla Lopez is the hottest actress/model



Spoiler: 4th



supposedly a pedophole according to.many.on here


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

1. Fellow Sheamus mark
2. :yes
3. a bigger narutard than me?...SURELY NOT!!! :side:


----------



## Arcade

1. Lives far away from schools
2. Can't go to parks
3. Can't go near children


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Loves Karla Lopez

Fan of Jack Swagger

Likes alot of same woman as i do from the wow thread


----------



## obby

Has a DC Comics inspired username
Likes Sting
Wants Kelly Kelly to return for some reason


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

-I'm sorry
-I'm stuck
-On what to say about the guy above me


----------



## Buttermaker

From England
Chelsea fan
CM Punk fa


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Canadian who loves the NWO and posts in the Be The Booker section.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is a serial killer

Is a forensics blood splatter expert

Has a sister, son, and a father who's dead


----------



## King Trips

Unique Username
Wanted Punk to lose the Championship for some reason ()
STING FAN


----------



## shutupchico

big cena fan
made correct call saying orton has best dropkick in the business(he still sucks though)
tends to type in all caps


----------



## Alim

- Razor Ramon fan
- Never capitalizes any letters in his forum posts
- Joined one month after I did


----------



## Boulle

Good Judgement
Boss reps
Professor Booty.

Too slow me, that was for Shut up Chico.


----------



## Samoon

Has given me green rep before
Used communicate a lot with ROUSEY in the TTT
Is a female


----------



## Chip Kelly

-Piccolo fan
-Credits CHAMPviaDQ for his sig
-Appears to keep tabs on female posters


----------



## Skins

TNA FAN
lives in toronto
scsa fan


----------



## Buttermaker

Skins fan
Joined in January 2012
Got some Shawn love going on


----------



## Alim

- Leafs fan
- From Manitoba
- Has a BTB


----------



## Skins

Huge fandango fan
lifetime member
been on da forum since 07


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

- Is the heartbreak kid

- Has red foreskin

- Is asking SCOTT STEINER for Wrestling advice


----------



## NoyK

*- Was once obsessed with Taylor Swift 
- Has a good taste in rap
- Supports a jobber football team 8*D*


----------



## Nostalgia

- is a Orton fan
- has a cool avatar 
- joined in 2011


----------



## 751161

- One of my favourite people on this forum. Makes good posts.
- Is a Ziggler fan!
- Has Nostalgia.


----------



## Strongside

- Makes amazing signatures.
- Is a DB fan.
- Seems like a cool person!


----------



## Buttermaker

Dainel Bryan Fan
Likes to blur the lines between fact and fiction. Hence the name 
Respectable poster


Damnit, mine was meant for the Forth Wall


----------



## Skins

Taker fan
nwo fan
Nick bockwinkel fan


----------



## brandiexoxo

Likes Dolph Ziggler
Possibly a Redskins fan? xD
Good taste in favorite wrestlers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

Appreciates a great little era in wrestling (Edge, Christian, Chris Benoit, Trish Stratus-- amongst her favs)
Has pretty good taste in music (Foo Fighters, Kings of Leon-- amongst her favs)
Seems appreciative/polite in her posts, and a generally nice person (via quick search of older posts)

Bonus: likes boys with six packs holding fish in their hands


----------



## Ruth

- Has seemingly become the first ghost to develop physical form by operating a computer
- Has one big-ass sig
- Is a fucking ghost


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

Caused a ghost to feel regret about an over-long sig and change it to a somewhat-long sig
Has a confusing combination of username and avatar that makes me feel both old and confused, but also that they're probably good people
Likes to repeat points for emphasis


----------



## SonoShion

Didn't send me another bewbgif via rep
Added me on PSN
The most silver-tongued 17 years old I know.

edit: FROOT!


----------



## Skins

has a ps3
in the big apple
sexy ass girls in sig


----------



## Ruth

- Is so involved with Mafia he most likely would pass as a hired goon at this point
- Has an affection for large sunglasses
- Chose the one picture for his sig that includes the most stereotypically pedophilic referee in existence


----------



## NoyK

*- Always makes me picture a cartoon character typing behind his username
- Sometimes creeps me out. SOMETIMES. Very rarely. 
- Pretty likeable overall *


----------



## Fru

Has me constantly sitting trying to work out if it's "Skibes" or Skibbs"
Seems to post in bold, not sure how I feel about that
Willing to have Randy in his sig, which I admire. (the guy takes too much heat around here imo)


----------



## Skins

dbz fan
favorite saga is frieza
from the heart of blanket


----------



## Alim

- Redskins fan
- Regular post in the ratings thread
- Likes Shawn Michaels


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes Fandango
Lives in the ballroom
Joined in March 2007


----------



## Skins

this game fun as hell
sting fan
batman inspired
waiting for scsa return


----------



## Samoon

Likes Shawn Michaels
Joined this forum before me
Has 5 green rep bars


----------



## Tony

Likes Dragon Ball Z
Likes Piccolo
Joined in February of 2012


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Believes in The Shield
From LA
Bulls fan


----------



## King Trips

Pretty sure he had an AWESOME HHH avatar + Sig at one point
Heat Fan
Eminem & Metallica Fan

:clap


----------



## Alim

- Regular poster in the ratings thread
- Makes me laugh with his posts (one of my favorites on here)
- From Newfoundland I believe


----------



## Chip Kelly

-Mocks his landlord 
-Canucks fan
-Lilian Garcia and Justin Roberts have trouble announcing his forum name properly


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*-Likes Sharkboy
-Is a "jobber" just like moi
-Is from Toronto (started from the bottom!)*


----------



## Rick Sanchez

- Rock fan
- joined Oct '12
- HHH fan


----------



## MOX

- is a racist.
- is scared.
- embarrasses his fellow Americans.
- doesn't understand World War II.
- doesn't know how wars work in general.
- thinks being American negates any requirement to back up his outrageous claims with facts or any kind of sensible argument.

Is that three things yet? I forgot to count.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

-Dances
-On
-Ceilings


----------



## Ruth

@ Morgan

- Should probably start acknowledging Anark at some point
- Has a profile based on a show I never continued watching after the beginning of Season 2
- Has a band in his sig I've never seen before, but have probably been accused of being Satanists at least once in their career

@ Champ

- Likes to seduce birds on trees
- Would likely benefit from having a deviantArt account, and allowing for commissions
- Best piece of artwork I've seen them create is for Cena vs. Taker at Mania 30


----------



## Fru

- Took his username from Jericho, which gets my admiration
- I have looked a couple of times, and I am *almost* certain his claim to be behind me is false. 
- The huge stylistic jump between his animaniacs sig and his current one is taking my brain some time to adapt to


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-his guitar broke
-CLAIMS theres a better breakfast in belfast than Maggie Mays (believe it when i eat it)
-fond of a spud


----------



## Alim

- Joined in March of 2011
- Non-premium member
- 2,215 posts


----------



## Callisto

1. A dedicated fan to Fandango clap).
2. Joined in 2007.
3. Has 8950 posts.


----------



## Skins

likes lady gaga
y2j fan
has over 5,000 posts


----------



## Nostalgia

- HBK fan
- Ziggler fan
- Regular contributor to the DVD/match/show thread


----------



## RyanPelley

- Has good taste in wrestlers.
- Usually makes well thought and enjoyable posts.
- Been around for a good while.


----------



## Buttermaker

Enjoys the classic section much like I do
Has an avatar of Ric Flair from the 2004 Hall of Fame
Doesn't agree with random Bret Hart hate


----------



## Ruth

- Should probably provide a link to the BTB in his sig
- Judging by the post count compared to the join date, most likely went on a leave of absence for 2-3 years
- Personal GOAT has the greatest chest of hair by any man in human history


----------



## 751161

- Respectable and good poster.
- Is somehow behind me and now I'm creeped out.
- Joined in 2010.


----------



## Skins

daniel bryan
makes good sigs
joined two months before me


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Likes the Washington Redskins
Shawn Michaels is likely his favorite wrestler.
He is asking Scott Steiner for advice.


----------



## Nostalgia

- From Chicago
- Daniel Bryan fan
- Generally a good poster in the WWE section


----------



## Ruth

- Frequent WWE section poster
- Showed the world something; what that something may be is ultimately left to the differential interpretations provided by readers' imaginations
- Has a fairly good taste in pictures of Dolph Ziggler wearing suits


----------



## Arcade

Likes the Sly series
Is a brony
Once had a gimmick of bringing love and joy to WF.


----------



## Ruth

- Is incorrect with his middle point
- Is pretty fun to play with and against in WWE '13
- Has an oddly mesmerizing sig picture


----------



## Alim

- Overly joyous which at times make me question his sexuality
- Repped me with a questionable gif of a puppy biting a cat's ear, which then proceeded to what I believe was the two animals kissing
- Apparently behind me at the moment


----------



## Fru

- Enviable commitment to the Fandango gimmick
- Master of the complisult, apparently
- Good poster (Y)


----------



## Kanenite77

- Likes DBZ, Frieze and Android 17 basically the heels of DBZ
- Talented on the piano 
- From Legit Republic of Blanketsburg


----------



## Skins

big muscle bound guy
kane fan
ryback fan


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

-I don't know him
-He seems to be a Shawn Michaels fan
-His signature is golden


----------



## Buttermaker

Has a great original avatar
Is now taking part in the Wrestler Draft
Good poster


----------



## NoyK

*- Fan of old-school wrestlers
- Visits Rants frequently
- Has a lot less posts than I thought, since I see him around pretty often*


----------



## Samoon

Has few rants made against him
Made some tennis smilies for me which I really apreciate
Misses Patrick Bateman


----------



## Chip Kelly

-Lived in his mothers womb at one point
-Exited through her vagina
-Started to walk at some point (probably)


----------



## Alim

- Leafs fan
- Likes Sharkboy
- From Toronto


----------



## NoyK

*- REALLY dedicated fandango fan
- Is a rep whore
- Has altercations with Catalanotto pretty regularly*


----------



## BULLY

Really dedicated Blandy Blorton fan
Is a rep whore
Has altercations with Catalanotto pretty regularly


----------



## Alim

- Recently humbled
- Recently self-buried
- Rayfu


----------



## Ruth

- _REALLY_ likes Johnny Curtis
- Had a confrontation with Cat about 6 months ago.
- Seemingly lives in the only ballroom in existence that has remotely any access to the internet


----------



## BULLY

Is Froot
Kills people with kindness
Is pretty much the opposite of me


----------



## obby

is an AUSSIE BLOKE
been bangin' and clangin' since 82
is the current TNA world champion


----------



## Fru

I enjoy his posts
Great taste in avatar and Sig
WHOA WAIT A MINUTE, DAT USERTITLE??????!!!!!!!??????


----------



## BULLY

Is the Billy Joel of the forum
Is the best "13er" on the site
Is a proud aristocat


----------



## Ruth

- Should seriously reconsider the colour of the walls in his house
- According to his usertitle, was apparently involved in sexual intercourse in the year of his own birth
- Has a tendency to be an unintentional flatterer on occasion


----------



## obby

likes cartoons
is a member of the Triple O society
likes my cardboard box


----------



## 751161

- Picked Stone Cold in the draft. 
- Obviously likes Game of Thrones.
- Great poster.


----------



## SUPER HANS

- Second best GFX poster after Champ - You did me a brilliant Brock Lesnar sig earlier in the year.
- Struggles with text on his work
- Appreciates fine in ring talents such as D-Bry


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined in 2011
- A fan of The Undertaker
- Apparently lives in England


----------



## Buttermaker

Has a kick ass sig
Newcomer to wrestling forum
Almost at the century mark for posts


----------



## obby

The sig would be a lot better if it weren't for the unnecessary LIKE A BOSS caption, though.

Has a Be The Booker called WCW - The Winds of Change
Is a fellow canadian
Is a fellow 2009er


----------



## SonoShion

Canadian
Bows down to the GOAT
Scott Hall fan

Meh. edit: 

Nice usertitle
3 Years old
Posts in rants, I reckon


----------



## Ruth

- Profile imagery often seems fairly suited to film noir
- Is very proficient in the study of film in general
- Served as the jobbers' primary ass-provider


----------



## BULLY

Frooot said:


> - Served as the jobbers' primary ass-provider


Ass provider? :yodawg

Is only a teenager
Likes cartoons
Betrayed me once :side:


----------



## obby

is technologically knowledgeable
isn't attracted to cartoon women
is a former TNA tag team champion


----------



## NoyK

*- Hanged out with us jobbers pretty often
- Has a very questionable usertitle
- Is a better 2009'er than Magic :kobe3*


----------



## Andre

- Pretends to be a girl on the internet
- Is Portugese
- Has became far more likeable after a dodgy start on WF


----------



## Buttermaker

Frequents the rant section 
Likes to own people in rants
Aside from this haven't seen him post outside of the rant section


----------



## Skairipa Bliss

Has no idea what revenge Taker wants/needs.
Likes to sing Oh Canada while eating Canadian bacon and drinking Canadian beer all while playing hockey.
Is smart for not paying for membership on here.


----------



## NoyK

*- Has a nice avatar
- Also has a nice sig
- Really unknown, first time I've seen him *


----------



## Skins

one piece fan
Portuguese
good posts


----------



## Chip Kelly

- Has shit in a toilet
- Pissed in a pool
- Sneezed into his own hands


----------



## Ruth

- Is either personal friends with, or simply knows a worrying amount of personal information related to redskins25
- From Canadia
- Is a sentient jacket belonging to Chris Jericho


----------



## Buttermaker

His signature took a dramatic evil turn recently
Friends with Milliondollarprons? 
Cartoon fan


----------



## Fru

*Big Mortal Kombat fan* (Winds of Change, The Scorpions, Scorpion, Mortal Kombat.)
*Big Rocky mark* (Scott Hall sig, concert hall, rock concert, The Rock.)
*Big Colt Cabana mark* (All his posts come accompanied by location: Manitoba, Canada. Manitoba Canada is an anagram of "A Cabana Man Do It. The prosecution rests)


----------



## Chip Kelly

- Has gotten his haircut before
- Eats food sometimes 
- Wrote an article on BBRRROCK LESNAR! heyman) for my favorite website


----------



## Skins

is a y2j fan
either loves/hates justin bieber
tna fan


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Is a Ric Flair fan

Has rode space mountain (nothing wrong with that)

Probably nearly gave Flair a heart attack at his old age of doing so.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- lives in the UK
- apparently posts alot
- believes in being greedy


----------



## Alim

- From Maryland
- Likes The Hurricane
- Funny sig


----------



## RyanPelley

- Been here for fuckin ever.
- A lot of posts, which I recall are not stupid gibberish.
- Loves him some Fandangy.


----------



## Skins

like the offices
from indy
is a fellow fan of the wresting GOD :flair


----------



## SUPER HANS

- Isn't aware that :JBL is the wrestling GOD
- Sig pic is very random
- First time I've come across you


----------



## Alim

- First time I've come across you
- Cool looking sig
- Undertaker fan


----------



## obby

Likes FUNDUNGUNDADDITYGUNGUNGOUGHHHHH aka Johnny Curtis, and is tied for being the no.1 Prime Time Players fan on the site
Hails from a ballroom in BC
Prefers Mick Foley to Roddy Piper


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- a fan of Suicide
- a fan of "Game of Thrones"
- has a lot of posts


----------



## NoyK

*- First time I've seen you around
- Looks to be a decent poster, so it's a ray of hope for the 13'er generation
- Avatar is filled with NOSTALGIA~! :mark:*


----------



## Skins

one of the only Orton fans left
somewhere over Atlantic
been on here for a while


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes the ride Space Mountain, im actually going there next month
Favorite wrestler is Shawn Michaels
Joined in Jan. 2012


----------



## Buttermaker

Is in the Chan Hung History draft
Stings number one fan
Good poster


----------



## Alim

- Knows his hockey
- Old school wrestling fan
- Good overall poster


----------



## King Trips

- HATES Cena/Lesnar from Extreme Rules 2012
- #MILLIONSOFDOLLARS
- One of my favorites from the DVD/Match/Show Discussion Thread .


----------



## xD7oom

- Brock Lesnar fan.
- I think he likes Michael Cole " The Beast Incarnate, BROCK LESNAAAAAR!"
- Join at 2012.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Don't know much about him but...

- I think he likes Lesnar
- Joined on May 2012
- And has a pretty unique forum name.


----------



## Chip Kelly

-Worships CM Punk
-Has a mother and father who had sex atleast once
-Types in english


----------



## Obfuscation

- Fan of aquatic gimmicks
- Jacket aficionado
- Jericho association with Cananda


----------



## SonoShion

Reliant on Black Swan
Attracted to Neon Lights
Movie Buff


----------



## obby

From NY
Like Classic Music
and... gore.


----------



## BULLY

Is pretty cool
likes wrestling
posts on wrestling forum

IDK


----------



## Klee

lifts
snorts
lifts


----------



## xD7oom

- Very strange creature.
- Loves coffee.
- From England.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fan of Michael Jackson
- A fan of Brock Lesnar
- Approaching their 1 year anniversary of joining


----------



## Chip Kelly

-Has a clever sigpic 
-Has cried several times in his life.
-Is better than me at something


----------



## Buttermaker

Good ole Canadian boy
Hockey Fan
From the big GTA


----------



## 751161

- Wants me to bow down to the GOAT.
- Great poster! 
- Joined in 2009.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow Daniel Bryan fan
- Joined two months before I had the courage to
- Has a lot more post than I do


----------



## Skins

dbryan fan
spyro fan
from the M part of DMV


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

EDIT (post made simultaneously with one above)

- likes the Washington Redskins
- enjoys guys who sell well
- knows all about the Oldest Ride, Longest Line


----------



## HiddenViolence

Is a fan of Jericho
Reps for rep
Lives in Ontario


----------



## Skins

fellow rhodes fan
roh fan
bobby roode fan


----------



## Alim

- Redskins fan
- Just finished exams
- Watched Mysterio/Punk series recently


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fandango fan.

Lives in the Ballroom.

Has almost OVER 9000 posts.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ultimate Warrior and Kurt Angle fan
- Joined 2 months after me
- Has a can of beans and probably wont share


----------



## MOX

- Lives where cookies come from.
- Thinks Spongebob is relevant. 
- Is some kind of Pokemon fan type thing.


----------



## obby

RANTSAMANIA captain
active mafia player
BAMF


----------



## Strongside

- Holocaust Denying 9/11 Pedophile.
- Like Suicide, I'm guessing?
- Joined May 2009.


----------



## geraldinhio

Likes Daft Punk. Good stuff. 

That's all I got so gonna state the obvious. 

Joined in 2012 and is from North Carolina. My God I'm bad at this.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- From Mexico
- Apparently enjoys Daft Punk
- Is bad at this


----------



## geraldinhio

Got there before you. 

Joined a month after Strongside. 
Is jealous of Strongside's avatar.
Only Sypro avatar on WF if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Skins

joined a year later
likes to hike mountains
finds peace at the top of the mountain


----------



## geraldinhio

Likes space mountain? Random as hell sig. 

Has Slick Ric as his avatar.

Also got beaten to post about the above user by me.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

- Joined 9 months before me
- Has almost 3000 posts
- Caused me to edit my post


----------



## Ruth

- Mistakes 10ers for 11ers
- Plays SR3 (Johnny )
- Lives in the same state where Bill Murray lost his mind, and someone caught it on film


----------



## geraldinhio

Is a Corey Taylor fan.

Has an avatar which I can't decide is cute or creepy.

And is also possibly behind me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes Animaniacs
- Is stalking me :argh:
- Has a good username

Darn it geraldinhio.:lol

- Good at trolling
- Keeps beating me
- lives in Mexico


----------



## Ruth

- If a larger version of their sig picture can be found, would make for a lot of karma on /r/EarthPorn
- FUCK YEAH FUCKING SPYRO MOTHERFUCKINGFUCKER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
- Username suggests he is a motivational speaker for people about to sit exams


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I'm not a motivational speaker, I'm not really creative. I just thought that phrase sounded cool, but now I regret it.

- A fellow Spyro fanatic
- Is younger than me
- Seems to be a cool person


----------



## Skins

sent me a rep with a dog biting others ear
looney tunes fan
writes good posts

EDIT: was ment for froot


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes The Redskins
- A Ric Flair fan
- Didn't name 3 things about me


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has Spyro in your avatar.

Made the Grade.

Lives in Maryland.*


----------



## Skins

should go visit the grand canyon
is just learning to break kayfabe
still has a ps1

EDit: ment for make the grade

deadman hand

warrior fan
angle fan
asking scott steiner for some advice


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes space mountain
Ric flair fan
I did this yesterday with you


----------



## 751161

- NA NA NA NA RATTMAAANNN!!
- Is a fan of Sting.
- Stole some of my picks in the draft!


----------



## Fru

*Big Schwarzenegger Mark* (Yes No, "Yes, No, Maybe, I Don't Know", Malcolm in the Middle, Piggy in the Middle, Bacon, Baconator, Terminator)
*Big Dalek Mark* (Fourth Wall, Blackadder Goes Forth, Forth Bridge, London Bridge, London's Burning, Firefighters, Fireman Sam, Samantha Who, Doctor Who)
*Big Chick Flick Mark* (Daniel Bryan, Bryan from Tekken, Taken, with Liam Neeson, Qui Gon Jinn, Jin from Lost, Lost That Loving Feeling, Top Gun, Top Chef, Chef from South Park, Isaac Hayes, Michael P.S. Hayes, P.S. I Love You)


----------



## 751161

Fru said:


> *Big Schwarzenegger Mark* (Yes No, "Yes, No, Maybe, I Don't Know", Malcolm in the Middle, Piggy in the Middle, Bacon, Baconator, Terminator)
> *Big Dalek Mark* (Fourth Wall, Blackadder Goes Forth, Forth Bridge, London Bridge, London's Burning, Firefighters, Fireman Sam, Samantha Who, Doctor Who)
> *Big Chick Flick Mark* (Daniel Bryan, Bryan from Tekken, Taken, with Liam Neeson, Qui Gon Jinn, Jin from Lost, Lost That Loving Feeling, Top Gun, Top Chef, Chef from South Park, Isaac Hayes, Michael P.S. Hayes, P.S. I Love You)


unk

EDIT: Will have to do another now:
- Does great drawings. 
- Joined in 2013
- Is for some reason getting ignored by Scott Steiner.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Fru said:


> *Big Schwarzenegger Mark* (Yes No, "Yes, No, Maybe, I Don't Know", Malcolm in the Middle, Piggy in the Middle, Bacon, Baconator, Terminator)
> *Big Dalek Mark* (Fourth Wall, Blackadder Goes Forth, Forth Bridge, London Bridge, London's Burning, Firefighters, Fireman Sam, Samantha Who, Doctor Who)
> *Big Chick Flick Mark* (Daniel Bryan, Bryan from Tekken, Taken, with Liam Neeson, Qui Gon Jinn, Jin from Lost, Lost That Loving Feeling, Top Gun, Top Chef, Chef from South Park, Isaac Hayes, Michael P.S. Hayes, P.S. I Love You)


:|

- Has a better username than me
- Is also getting ignored by Scott Steiner
- Joined in November


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a Spyro Fan
Likes Stuff
Is from Maryland


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of NC
- A fellow fan of Tekken
- Is not a Martian(apparently:side


----------



## HiddenViolence

Doesn't like his username
Is a fan of the Spyro games
Doesn't have many posts


----------



## 751161

- Cody Rhodes mark.
- Joined in 2011.
- Great poster.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The Fourth Wall said:


> - *NA NA NA NA RATTMAAANNN!!*
> - Is a fan of Sting.
> - Stole some of my picks in the draft!


I like that NA NA NA NA RATTMAAANNN lol

In the draft with me
Likes my Orton vs DDP idea
Makes good sigs


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Nice name
- Awesome sig
- Lives in Greenbay, Wisconsin according to R Truth


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Nice name
> - Awesome sig
> - Lives in Greenbay, Wisconsin according to R Truth


I was there at that Raw too, so damn funny


Likes Spyro
From Maryland
Joined this past January


----------



## NoyK

*- Probably an old school fan, since he marks for Sting
- Likes nicknames involving animals
- Pretty decent poster from what I've seen so far*


----------



## Alim

- Lives somewhere in the Atlantic
- A Randy Orton mark
- Based off his sig, enjoys soccer


----------



## HiddenViolence

1)FANNNN

2)DANNNN

3)GOOOOO


----------



## Ruth

- Still gets referred to as Andy by most people
- Makes videos about wrasslin
- Is the least trouble-making of all the jobbers


----------



## THANOS

- Son of CP
- A furry little critter
- Lives in the country of rain


----------



## obby

holds the infinity gauntlet
is hunted by Drax The Destroyer
longs for death


----------



## Ruth

@ THANOS
- Is commonly looked down upon by the majority of people that have been here for more than 3 years
- Has one of the more distinct GFX sigs
- Feels there's a significant difference in performing between Kane when he wears a mask, and Kane when he doesn't

@ obby
- Distasteful of horses
- All-around interesting poster
- Has apparently not been vilified yet for his sexual and political preferences in Rants yet


----------



## THANOS

@obbey
- Like me, longs for suicide and the death that follows
- Enjoys that peasant Captain America
- Will be spared my wrath for now..












Frooot said:


> @ THANOS
> *- Is commonly looked down upon by the majority of people that have been here for more than 3 years*
> - Has one of the more distinct GFX sigs
> - Feels there's a significant difference in performing between Kane when he wears a mask, and Kane when he doesn't


I wouldn't go that far, but it is starting to get that way it seems.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*1. Marks for CM Punk

2.You're Canadian.

3.Marks for The Kings of Wrestling.*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Location via a quote once uttered by Peter Griffin
- :kurt
- Undertaker motif username


----------



## Magic

-Prefers underage women
-Loves redheads
-doesn't know how to sleep.

:hayden2


----------



## Skins

great poster in the dvd section
hates kofi
name is Cody

EDIT: about obfuscation


----------



## Ruth

@ Magic 
- Intelligent in his studies
- Prominent sports section poster
- Is a teenager just like me, so we can be like chatbox brothers and shit :mark:

@ redskins75
- Proves though his avatar that bandages and white suits don't mix
- Gives the impression there is something important about this particular space-themed restaurant in his signature
- Is visually siamese twins with the Word Games section


----------



## THANOS

@redskins75
- Idolizes the "Nature Boy"
- Owns Space Mountain, but not The Sanctuary
- Is a great poster


----------



## Obfuscation

- Spits it out
- Animaniacs buff
- Lives life like a cartoon character

@THANOS

- Enjoyed KOW being the longest ROH Tag Champs in company history
- Place of Origin: Titan
- Tingles with common sense


----------



## obby

would watch a video of hayley williams impaling Matt Morgan with a toothpick
likes The Offspring
MVP of all DVD threads


----------



## Callisto

@Obfuscation
– Is a flamboyantly excellent poster.
– Is a Little Monster like me.
– Im sure wishes he was the love child of Hayley Williams and Christ Sabin. 

@Obby
– Joined in May 2009
– Is Christian's biggest fan, I believe.
– Has almost 4,000 posts.


----------



## Obfuscation

obby

- Suicide is his preferred out.
- a wise man for knowing Drew McIntyre is grand.
- would fight for Winterfell

TJF

- :gaga <3
- Adores Justin Timberlake's tunes
- Has a namesake for Chris Jericho, but doesn't mention him much.


----------



## Ruth

@ TJF
- Has some astounding photography on his profile
- The only person I've ever known that finds Lady Gaga remotely attractive, or is at least vocal about it
- Always has the suavest gentlemen to show off in his avatar

@ Sabin
- Lusts over a woman whose age-altering appearance doesn't phase me, unlike others
- Has a signature that is half cute and half obnoxious
- Is highly respected among Wrestling and Entertainment section regulars


----------



## Mike Hero

@Froot

-Furry
-Good Taste in Video Games
-Ok Taste in Music.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

@Mike Hero

Apparently a big ROH fan
Apparently from Chicago
His name is Mike?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruth

- Is interesting to listen to tell stories of ghetto life
- Has a tendency to copiously change his username in a short space of time
- Likes rap. Like, a lot.


----------



## obby

Doesn't appreciate waterporn
hopefully likes the hippo from the sly games
has upcoming username "frot"


----------



## NoyK

*- Is part of the Jobbers to me, idc what he says
- Once spoiled me a taped RAW on the chatbox 
- Is still a better 09er than Magic*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Thirsty
- Literally
- ositivity


----------



## obby

Skybs said:


> *
> - Once spoiled me a taped RAW on the chatbox
> *


it was actually a taped smackdown 8*D

i still have nightmares about that day


----------



## STEVALD

- a Christian mark
- probably Canadian
- is 3 years old


----------



## Obfuscation

- Selena Gomez
- HATES
- John Cena

how do you like that. facts about a person that make a unproven sentence. FUN.


----------



## Magic

-Loves
-RAPING
-little girls

hey look Cody, I made a sentence too. 8*D


----------



## Shepard

-plays mafia
-get high
-fucks up img tags 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation

I am a loving guy. :cgm

- Shed a tear once the Lannister lad lost a hand.
- Does or does not support incest
- is or is not baked 24/7, but probably is b/c why else would they root for Jamie Lannister pre-season Three?

SHEP

- boooourns
- caused me to edit like a prick
- needs to appreciate Chikara


----------



## Ruth

- That particular face of Hayley in their signature reminds me of a female version of undertakerfresk1127
- Overall has a fairly good taste in gifs for sigs
- Is a loyal member of the TRUTH crew


----------



## Skins

funny guy
love cartoons
sent me a rep of a dog biting another ear


----------



## Strongside

- Red skins fan I'm guessing?
- Ric Flair fan
- Likes Space Mountain


----------



## Alim

- From North Carolina
- 23 years old
- Enjoys his electronic music (Y)


----------



## Skins

lol why dont ppl understand my sig, i like space mountain the ride but it is meant to go along with ric flair in my avatar 

ric flair - space mountain ?

anyways fandango
friend in the dvd section
one of the only non-bandwagon fandango fans
HATE cena/brock er 12


----------



## obby

likes the best place ever, Disneyland
prefers flair to savage 
Washington fan


----------



## Nostalgia

- Christian fan
- Regular Games & Trivia poster
- Joined in 2009


----------



## obby

clever usertitle
nostalgic 
barely an 11er by a month


----------



## Skins

has slept in a while
joined in 2009
likes the suicide dive move


----------



## IJ

Likes Ric Flair
Joined last year
Likes Space Mountain


----------



## Skins

huge hockey fan
from detroit
he loved wwe 2007


----------



## obby

Has the highest number of posts on this thread.
Exists.
SPACE MOUNTAIN


----------



## xD7oom

- Joined 1 month before MJ died.
- Likes Suicide.
- He has a life time premium member.


----------



## Arcade

Micheal Jackson fan
Undertaker fan
Has 366 posts


----------



## obby

lies about his success in wrestling matches
nobody beats SCOTT STEINER
NOBODY


----------



## Skins

has the most post in this or that thread
lifetime member
has over 3,000 posts


----------



## Magic

-A redskins fan
-likes the number 25 enough to put it in his name
-likely lives in or comes from WASHINGTON.


----------



## obby

redskins25 said:


> has the most post in this or that thread


:tyrion

RED VIPER

Pushes kids out of windows
blazes it 
LAKERS


----------



## THANOS

Red Viper said:


> -A redskins fan
> -likes the number 25 enough to put it in his name
> -likely lives in or comes from WASHINGTON.


- Is a fan of the epic Castlevania series I believe?
- Is an excellent poster
- Has an insane amount of posts


----------



## Skins

from T-dot
great taste in wresting,loves technial wresting
OTL wwe title match was a ***** classic to him


----------



## THANOS

redskins25 said:


> from T-dot
> great taste in wresting,loves technial wresting
> OTL wwe title match was a ***** classic to him


- Is a huge Ziggler fan
- Sees that wheelin' dealin' son of a gun as the GOAT overall package wrestler
- Is an over all swell dude with a, likewise, excellent taste in wrestling


----------



## obby

Is a huge Daniel Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Bray Wyatt, The Shield, The Kings of Wrestling (Ohno and Cesaro), Damien Sandow, Austin Aries, Kane, Brock, Chris Jericho, Kevin Steen, El Generico, The Briscoes, Wade Barrett, Christian, Austin, Rocky, Masked Kane, Kenta Kobashi, Vader, Mysterio, Mr. Perfect, Bossman, Taz, Bam Bam Bigelow, Scott "Punch Line" Steiner, and Angle fan.

Doesn't like cenajohn

is one post away from double 2000


----------



## GREEK FREAK

In history forum draft 

likes macklemore

plays nba 2k13


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A lifetime member
- Has a lot more post than I
- Hopes the Prime Time Players will win the Tag Team Titles


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a mountain for a signature.

A Spyro fan (Same here.)

Lives in Maryland.*


----------



## Skins

angle fan
taker fan
joined 2 months ago


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Huge Ric Flair fan
- Likes the ladies
- Might have been on Space Mountain(I've never been)


----------



## Skins

sigs are usually places I would die to live at
home state has best seafood
joined exactly a year after me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wishes he lived somewhere better
- Has more post than I
- Has been to Disney World


----------



## Callisto

1. Joined in January 2013.
2. Is a fan of the Spyro series.
3. Is from Maryland.


----------



## Samoon

A fan of Lady Gaga
Is Homosexual
Joined in 2009


----------



## Obfuscation

- fan of asexual green bad ass aliens
- is or isn't a famous tennis player
- has a username that reminds me a Natural Disaster


----------



## Ruth

- Worships Chris Sabin
- Primary purpose in recent years has been to spread the word of Hayley Williams (despite Paramore being a relatively popular band)
- Has a signature that depicts someone having a stroke


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

-Loves MLP
-Added an extra "o" to his name
-Surprisingly, is only 17 (thought he was older)


----------



## SonoShion

Is a Rapper
Has most likely a gun @ his apartment hidden
Is not straight edge


----------



## Fru

- Seems to be classy as fuck
- I enjoy trying to say his username in my best French accent
- Sig reminds me of Jin & Sun from Lost <3 (Who is it?)


----------



## Ruth

- Seems very proficient in the fields of literature, illustrating and music
- Likes the Vitamin String Quartet
- One of the best 13ers thus far throughout the year


----------



## Skins

looks like mick foley
favorite cartoon is looney tunes
good poster in anything section


----------



## Punkhead

Huge HBK fan

Would rather eat at KFC than Pizza Hut

Occasionally comes out of Official DVD/Match/Show Discussion Thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Works for Scott Steiner
- Has a lot of posts
- Lives with Courage the cowardly dog


----------



## Kanenite77

- Have an avatar of Spyro: Year of the Dragon
- Have a sig of swallow's nest castle
- Joined not long ago like me...


----------



## Alim

- A Kane mark, or should I say... Kanenite
- Joined recently
- The Fourth Wall made his sig


----------



## Skins

good poster in dvd section
just watched hhh/Batista hiac
hopes fandango wins at ex


----------



## BruiserKC

Posts regularly on the DVD site. 
Obviously a Redskins fan
Good taste in avatars


----------



## Alim

- Been a long time wrestling fan, since 1979 to be precise
- Bruiser Brody fan
- From the Midwest


----------



## SonoShion

Is a rep whore
His username as Fandango won't last long I reckon
Ardent Dancer


----------



## NoyK

*- Is one of the Jobbers originals
- Speaks various languages
- Probably has a thing for asians*


----------



## HiddenViolence

Used to be called 'NoyK'
Is a fan of Ryback 
Is also one of the original jobbers


----------



## Ruth

- Has a younger sister
- Fan of Damien Sandow
- Was hired and trained by WWE at an undisclosed date to perform on the dark match at a pay per view, with an amateur wrestler gimmick, most likely, as told by the use of "grappling". Is Wade Barrett.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Frooot said:


> - Has a younger sister
> - Fan of Damien Sandow
> - Was hired and trained by WWE at an undisclosed date to perform on the dark match at a pay per view, with an amateur wrestler gimmick, most likely, as told by the use of "grappling". Is Wade Barrett.


-One of the best posters I've seen on here.
-lovely avatar!
-is currently sitting behind my chair 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins

is a girl
great poster
barrett fan


----------



## WashingtonD

has a :lol sig
reps the g.o.a.t
presumably American


----------



## Buttermaker

:russo 
Went on a temporary hiatus
Not bad poster overall


----------



## Magic

A taker fan
Joined in the same year as me, but probably wasn't active in the first couple of years 
a fellow CANADIAN.


----------



## Roger Sterling

he's a Lakers fan
he's sort of good in the mafia section
and he's a ******...which is basically the same as the first thing I said


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Has a grudge towards Aussies
A mad man 
:brie


----------



## Samoon

A big fan of Jack Swagger
A nice guy, one of the nicest guys in this forum
Lost to MDP in Rantsamania


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a fan of Dragon Ball Z

Joined in 2012

Is a fan of Roger Federer


----------



## Ruth

- Avatar depicts what I assume is Kuma from Tekken in an ending I've never seen before
- Is a fan of DOUG :mark:
- Has demonstrated to me just how complicated having an online username on Nintendo consoles is


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of NC
- Joined in 2010
- Has played Tekken


----------



## STEVALD

@Froot

- loves/loved ponies
- has a nice history with multiple accounts
- from Scotland

@Make_The_Grade

- from Maryland
- very Shy
- likes Pokemon


----------



## Alim

- Selena Gomez fan :yum:
- Possible Crimson fan
- Possible John Cena fan


----------



## Punkhead

CRIMSON:

- Loves Asian women and porn
- Lives in the John Cena world
- Loves Selena Gomez

Fandango (because he posted as I typed):

- Fan... Dan... Go... fan
- Joinde pretty long ago
- Wathced last night's Raw


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Black Dynamite fan (same here.)

Lives in the middle of nowhere.

1 Time PWA Tag Team Champion.*


----------



## Bob-Carcass

His favourite promotion is TNA

He likes the Ultimate Warrior

He has very little info about himself on this :L


----------



## SonoShion

New Member here
Likes Audioslave (Y)
Gave up on Wrestling


----------



## STEVALD

- a nice chap
- fellow jobber :mark:
- marks for BRROCK LESNARR


----------



## obby

ran the CRIMSON SIM LEAGUE back in the day
named after a color
big on selena g


----------



## Magic

-Not a better 9er than me
-Has not witnessed stripper :brie yet
-possibly black.


----------



## obby

changes his name as often as Wade Barrett changes themes
has evidently witnessed stripper :brie
possibly Nikolaj Coster-Waldau


----------



## Alim

- Fellow Vancouverite
- Marks for the second rate wrestling promotion known as TNA
- Also a PTP fan #MillionsOfDollars


----------



## STEVALD

- formerly Alim
- a rep whore
- a Fandango mark


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fan of Selena Gomez
- Has a lot more post than I
- Joined in late 2011


----------



## Bob-Carcass

He loves pokemon

He's very shy

He's from maryland


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is Irish
- Has a pretty neat signature
- Is saddened by the state of wrestling


----------



## SonoShion

Very shy. Shy people are the most interesting btw.
Beautiful signature
Still learning how to break kayfabe


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Appears to be nice
- Lives in New York
- Is probably older than I


----------



## NoyK

*- Lives in the same place a rl friend of mine does
- Always has awesome, AWESOME sigs
- One of my favorite 2013ers*


----------



## 751161

- Wanted Ryback to win the WWE Championship at Extreme Rules.
- Signed up in 2011.
- Awesome poster.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Acknowledged by SCOTT STEINER
- Makes awesome sigs
- Recently surpassed the 1000 posts mark


----------



## Magic

6/10 sig
doesn't know I am.
doesn't post often.


----------



## obby

changed his Jaimie Lannister sig to a similar Jaimie Lannister sig recently
is not a supporter of incest
is a supporter of pushing kids off towers


----------



## Magic

is a lolznux fan
is a holocaust denying pedophile
has never slept for 10 days.


----------



## Ruth

- :kobe :kobe2 :kobe3 :kobe4 :kobe5 :kobe6 :kobe7 :kobe8
- Has a Sony Piss 3
- Member of the Game of Thrones fandom


----------



## Bob-Carcass

He's only 17

Has a wierd taste in music

He's scottish


----------



## obby

- Full name Robert
- Has Kelly Kelly in his sig
- Has no faith in wrestling ever being the same


----------



## Ruth

- Is a member of the Game of Thrones fandom
- Marks for Christian and whichever wrestler is portraying the Suicide character at the time
- Judging by sig, is the fan of a frontman of a band which is either garage rock, indie rock or post-grunge


----------



## Magic

-used to like MLP
-likes fairly odd parents apparently
-seems to have a strange fetish with children tv shows


----------



## Daiko

- Likes Game of Thrones
- Has quite a lot of posts
- Was once called walls


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Does things for love

Top guy

Scared to face me on COD

EDIT: Was meant for Magic :side:


----------



## therock11

Annoying.
Not as mean as most posters on his forum.
Not a bad poster.


----------



## Daiko

- Judging by the red rep, not a great poster. 
- Likes The Rock & Bret Hart.
- Has a low opinion of a fair amount of posters on WF.


----------



## NoyK

*-








- Great pokemon poster
- Always has :datass sigs
*


----------



## Norb Jr

Has a funny sig

Joined in 2011

Had Skybs as a former username


----------



## obby

Frooot said:


> Judging by sig, is the fan of a frontman of a band which is either garage rock, indie rock or post-grunge


Mitch Hedberg, bro. Look him up ASAP


----------



## SonoShion

Nice taste in music
Has god as his sig and avi
Rarely posts in this forum


----------



## Bob-Carcass

22 years old

Really knows his wrestling.

Sent me a deadly gif in user cp


----------



## Daiko

_Irish_ _Arsenal fan_ who thinks _wrestling will never be the same again._


----------



## obby

_Has a pikachu in his avy_, _joined under a year ago_, and _came up with a clever new way to do this game._


----------



## STEVALD

- holocaust denying 9/11 pedophile
- a Suicide mark
- a Mitch Hedberg fan


----------



## bbremand2000

1.Likes Selena Gomez a lot.

2. Somehow lives in the John Cena world.

3.Joined in October 2011.


----------



## Daiko

_Is a newb on these forums having joined today_, _enjoys watching the World Wrestling Federation_ and is still _learning to break Kayfabe_!


----------



## Ruth

_Has a faboo taste in chicks, has engaged in a gif contest with me in the Bully destruction thread, and, if not Skyfall, is probably the heart and soul of the Pokemon discussion thread_.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes the Fairy Odd Parents
- Has been here for over 3 years
- Has almost 2000 posts


----------



## NoyK

*- Is a regular on this forum section
- Still rocks the avatar filled with NOSTALGIA~!
- The signatures he uses make me stare at them for minutes wishing I was there flying or something :side:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a HUGE amount of posts
- Has a funny signature
- Is one of my favorite posters


----------



## therock11

Is a newbie
seems to love nature
probably a young person like 16


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Has ass burgers
Gets mad over red squares
Thought Austin also did the Fingerpoke of Doom

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## therock11

is bret's monkey
has whined about rep himself when he was new
makes up things about people which they never posted


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently not well liked
- Has a pretty cool signature
- Has The Fourth Wall to thank for it


----------



## Daiko

Make_The_Grade_ hails from Maryland_, a state with a very odd flag, I'm guessing he also _enjoys playing Spyro_ and he has a fantastic_ Signature_ atm.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow Pokemon fan
- Has a nice avatar
- Has a beautiful signature


----------



## Alim

- From Maryland
- Huge Spyro fan
- Has only been here for a few months


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Fandango 
Likes the Prime Time Players
Lives in a ballroom


----------



## RyanPelley

- Likes ballroom dancing
- Favorite wrestler is Lash LaRoux
- Avid pervert


----------



## scrilla

- watched the 2nd to last episode of the office
- probably watched the office finale
- probably disappointed the office is over :jose


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Disappointed The Office is over
Fan of Kobe
Watches Mad Men


----------



## SonoShion

Nice taste in women
Has birthday on the same day as Ambrose
Smokes weed


----------



## Skins

cool poster
Ive seen post in anything section
is from NY


----------



## MOX

1. Thinks he's asking the ladies if they want to take a ride when he's actually asking if ladies want to take a ride in general, which doesn't make any kind of sense.
2. Thinks I care about his favourite wrestlers.
3. Something about Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## TKOK

A redskins fan
Dolph Ziggler fan
been here for over a year.


----------



## MOX

1. Is slow.
2. Prone to being ninja'd.
3. Is regularly raped by sheep.


----------



## THANOS

@WOOLCUNT

- An awesome Johnny Bravo fan
- "Do the monkey with me"
- A great poster who fully BELIEVES in the Shield


----------



## MOX

1. Is even slower than WOOLCUNT.
2. Thinks I care about who his favourite wrestlers are.
3. Has a quote which I haven't read as well as a pic in his sig.


----------



## obby

THANOS - likes dem indy rasslers
TKOK - good taste in cartoons
Anark - witnesses sheep rapings

THREE THINGS


----------



## THANOS

@ Anark

- Never seen you before
- an 11er
- Enjoys and, one can assume, is enthralled by










:kobe


----------



## TKOK

Holocaust Denying 9/11 Pedophile
likes Carnage
joined in may of 09.


----------



## TKOK

fuck

Likes Thanos
likes Big Bang Theory iirc
Is canadian.


----------



## THANOS

obby said:


> THANOS - likes dem indy rasslers
> TKOK - good taste in cartoons
> Anark - witnesses sheep rapings
> 
> THREE THINGS


- Maximum Carnage fan
- Probably likes my suggestion for playing him in a movie
- Is a great poster


----------



## MOX

This is moving way too fast and I have no idea who this will be for so I'll just chance my arm.

1. Is a complete cunt.
2. Probably wants to have CM Punk's babies.
3. Likes pizza.


@Thanos, that's the Incredibly Handsome & Brave & Also Gloriously Victorious Captain of the 11ers, actually. But, you know, whatevs.


----------



## obby

anark hits the nail on the head for every poster that isn't choke2death

(he don't like pizza)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes AC/Dc
Likes the Prime Time Players
In the history draft


----------



## Skins

beatles fan
sting fan
just went to or going to Disney

@anark lol my sig and ava use to be about ric flair and space mountain so it kinda doesn't make sense anymore but I do love women


----------



## Buttermaker

In the History Draft
Big Sting Fan
Hopes for the return of the Goat Steve Austin

edit: For the Ratman


----------



## Skins

way to nix me takers revenge :lol
good poster
is in the classic section sometimes
I dont know much about Nick B but he seems like a gireat wrestler and your favorite


----------



## King Trips

DVD THREAD
SHOW.... OFF
Isn't as high on the Trips/Batista HIAC as I am .


----------



## Skins

buddy in DVD thread
favorite match is hhh/batista venegence
current working on a brock lesnar project


----------



## Alim

- Redskins fan
- Possibly from Washington
- Doesn't use capitals


----------



## Skins

Also DVD SECTION guy
Hates brock/cena er 12
A legit fandango fan


----------



## SonoShion

Has the most posts in here
Should stop doing that and instead contribute in relevant threads
Has a beautiful top 5


----------



## Skins

SonoShion said:


> Has the most posts in here
> *Should stop doing that and instead contribute in relevant threads*
> Has a beautiful top 5


COuld you tell me which, and Im not being a saracstic asshole I really dont know that much about the site im mostly on the dvd section and sometimes wwe section with those idiots


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

redskins25 said:


> COuld you tell me which, and Im not being a saracstic asshole I really dont know that much about the site im mostly on the dvd section and sometimes wwe section with those idiots


It's all good, lol

Ziggie fan

probably gonna shed a tear upon his return

has a nice sig.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Jack Swagger fan

Has a somewhat shady reputation for his apparent taste in bordering on too young girls.

Seems like a decent person otherwise.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Is a Shark Boy fan
Is living in Canada
Is a jacket


----------



## Daiko

*SmokeAndMirrors* _loses on Pre-Shows_, was _once named andersonasshole900_ and appears to be a big _fan of Cody Rhodes._


----------



## Alim

- Has quite the bright signature
- A Pokemon fan
- Has rep power between 1501-2000


----------



## NoyK

*- Used to be called "Alim"
- Is a dedicated Fandango fan
- Has an awesome sig (8*D)*


----------



## MOX

1. Used to be called NoyK
2. Wasn't called NoyK for a bit.
3. Is now called NoyK again.


----------



## obby

used to be called Anark
he still is
but he used to, too


----------



## Rawbar

RE: obby;
1) Has a nice Avatar
2) Has an 'interesting' sigpic
3) Has an interesting 'quote.'


----------



## Ruth

- Has one of the creepier sigs and avvys on this site
- Fan of Babylon 5
- Not a Michael Cole fan


----------



## Alim

- A Fairly Odd Parents fan, if his signature is of any indication
- Contemplating adding another "o" to his username for every name change made available to him
- Possibly homosexual


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Fandango said:


> - A Fairly Odd Parents fan, if his signature is of any indication
> - Contemplating adding another "o" to his username for every name change made available to him
> - *Possibly homosexual*


Hahaha agreed. 

A fandango mark

Also a PTP's mark

And has kept his profile very secretive :side:


----------



## Magic

Finds christy hemme attractive
finds kelly kelly attractive
probably enjoys DRINKING.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ




----------



## Gandhi

- Is pretty much the king of the Graphics Showroom section
- Has a username I legit like
- Has Ninja from Die Antwoord on his avatar.


----------



## Pratchett

Does not seem to like organized religion
Used to have Stalin as Avy
Appears to have Persian writing in sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is in a fantasy world
- Joined around the same time as I
- And yet still has more post than I do


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

- Reminds me of my childhood, as I once owned a purple dinosaur thing called Simon. 
- Perhaps joined this forum when I was in a ditch for a few months, as I do not recall seeing him/her post before.
- Possibly lives in Maryland, North Korea.


----------



## obby

An Adventurer 
Posts in the TTT thread
Widely considered to be an excellent poster


----------



## MOX

@Andy
- Isn't currently in a ditch (TBC)
- Will soon be in a ditch (TBA)
- Is better than his previous 2999 incarnations


@Obby

- Is a ninja
- Has a more entertaining user name when said backwards
- Has really nice teeth maybe


----------



## SonoShion

Legit never saw him posting something wrestling related
Supremely original
Irish


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

- possibly has cat native to Brazil in his avatar
- liked to whip his cock out in summer
- clearly knows how I roll re ditches

edit: ffs y'all type too fast. that was @Anark


----------



## SonoShion

Doesn't matter. MY TURN


----------



## obby

lives in Manhattan
possibly a racist
possibly not a racist


----------



## Ruth

- "obby
- fucking
- wobby"


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-I'll murder him on a plane
-I'll murder him on a train
-I'll murder him in Spain


----------



## Make_The_Grade

@obby
- Joined in 2009
- Has almost 4,000 posts
- Appears to be a fan of Spider Man

@Frooot
- Has a sad-face 
- Lives in Norwegia
- One of my favorite posters

@GOD of CUNT
- Has an interesting username
- Has been here since 2008
- Is probably a muderer


----------



## SonoShion

Great sig
American
Probably cute


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

Into BDSM
Gets drunk regularly
Smoker


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A disembodied leg that can somehow use a computer:shock
- A fan of The Macho Man, and The Undertaker
- Thinks my avatar is "alright I guess"


----------



## obby

is actually a member of the Klan
or is he?
the key is in his signature


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks my signature is cryptic :lol
- It might be :side:
- Appears to be a joker(Nothing wrong with that )


----------



## Magic

Cycles his sig a lot
wants us to make the grade, obv.
likes NATURE sigs.


----------



## MOX

- Can change his name as many times as he likes, will still be called Magic.
- Is apparently 18, though often posts more maturely than users twice his age.
- Is only slightly better at mafia than me.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has Yolandi Visser on his signature
- Has a username I wish I had
- Is one of the reasons why I voted for Team 11 at Rantsmania


----------



## Ruth

- A fan of DreamWorks' 2D animation films and animation in general
- A fan of gam groomps
-


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fan of Tuff Puffy
- Is currently at T.U.F.F HQ
- Is NORWEGIA-RIFIC


----------



## Skins

making the grade
sigs are place he rather live
has a ps1


----------



## Daiko

Redskins25 is a _fan of Dolph Ziggler,_ has a _sig that has the words endeavored.com on it_ and has _almost 600 posts_.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has over 1000 posts
- Has Pikachu in his avatar
- Post a lot in the Pokemon Discussion thread


----------



## NoyK

*- One of my favorite newcomers
- Always has awesome sigs
- Making me eagerly awaiting for his next signature :mark:*


----------



## Chip Kelly

Has been called thirsty

Isn`t me

Likes stuff


----------



## Daiko

NoyK has _one of the greatest sigs I have ever seen_ was _born September 30th_ and is_ currently 'Somewhere in the Atlantic_'.

Damn you jerichosjacket!!

Jerichosjacket is a _damn ninja_ who is _from Toronto_ and a _fan of Shark Boy._


----------



## Magic

jerichosjacket said:


> Has been called thirsty
> 
> Isn`t me
> 
> Likes stuff


apparently is a jacket
not very creative at this game. :lmao
Is a Jericho fan



Daiko said:


> NoyK has _one of the greatest sigs I have ever seen_ was _born September 30th_ and is_ currently 'Somewhere in the Atlantic_'.


A Regal fan
Loves Noyk's signature.
Provided three things about the wrong poster because he got NINJA'd


----------



## obby

is currently on season 3 of community
has a long ass quote in his sig
hopefully wants to tap brienne


----------



## Magic

apparently fond of Brienne's ASS
doesn't realize that long quote is from one of the greatest anime characters ever
is also a huge fan of DEATH NOTE.


----------



## obby

oh, I didn't realize it was from L THE GOAT. assumed it was from ASOIAF

likes L THE GOAT
has yet to watch DBZ abridged
wants to see Kobe live before he retires


----------



## Magic

killed the thread

doesn't want the bruins to win the cup

wants the hawks to win the cup out of the four remaining teams.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Aziz Ansari incarnate of this fourm
~ only not as funny
~ obsessed with shite known as "Mafia"


----------



## Magic

-a grown man that still likes wrestling
-a super cena fan
-doesn't realize I'm way more funny than :tom


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- From B.C
- Loves kush
- Not a fan of :lelbron


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

- sends great rep images.

- will understand if I write "There's somethin' you may not know about me Joe Rogan, I smoke rocks!"

- no, really, his reps are always outstanding.


----------



## SonoShion

Lives at a place where I want to go sometime
Regular WWE section poster
Rep whore


----------



## Brock

Always has interesting sigs
Manhattan guy
always has good posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- From the UK
- Is working on his abs
- Has CHAMPviaDQ to thank for his awesome sig


----------



## Magic

Likes posting in this thread
Is active in most of the other games in word games and trivia
Probably still enjoys wrestling


----------



## Daiko

Fan of Game of Thrones
Used to be named Magic
Current Location is 'Sunspear'


----------



## Buttermaker

Rocking his new sig

Good poster 

Just starting noticing him around here recently


----------



## Chip Kelly

Good ol` Canadian farm boy

Won the race against other sperm to the egg

Has skin


----------



## Bushmaster

-A fan of Louis CK

-from Tortonto, Canada

- has less green bars than me


----------



## Pratchett

Has cool sig

From Boston, Mass.

Has more green bars than me


----------



## Daiko

Apparently, he's/she's a bastard. 
Seems to be a Terry Pratchett fan
Has Less Green Bars than me.


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a fan of William Regal

Is running from Magikarp in Kanto

Favourite Athlete is Steven Gerrard.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

Fan of Muse

Fellow countryman

Plays a instrument of some sort


----------



## Brock

Username makes me think of the Gowen/Brock match back in the day lol

Nice part of the country (i think)

Good signature.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has the word "penis" in arabic as their username followed by the numbers 81
- Is from the UK
- Joined WF of February 2012


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has a GF
Mentions his GF a lot
Must really, really like his GF 8*D


----------



## Ruth

1) Has an Egoraptor to feed
2) Is proficient in the field of .gif creation
3) Username inspired World Championship Wrestling


----------



## Buttermaker

Questionable age to cartoon viewing ratio
Has some weird thing going in where he is a mother and a father to people on here
Should get a set of golf clubs, basketball, soccer ball or something and go outside and play


----------



## obby

likes SCOTT HALL
likes THE UNDERTAKER
is probably talking about froot in this post, not looking at the last page


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

taker's revenge: 

has a great avatar, books a pretty good PPV, and celebrates wrestling heritage. bonus: seems like a good overall poster/person on here


----------



## SonoShion

Newbie
Canadian
Ambrose fan

God bless you.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for over a year
- Has more green bars than I
- Is a good poster


----------



## Gandhi

- Really likes the Spyro games
- Joined on January 2013
- Once put "The Powerpuff Girls" in the "Fuck Marry Kill" game.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Has a GF
> Mentions his GF a lot
> Must really, really like his GF 8*D


----------



## MOX

Gandhi said:


> - Once put "The Powerpuff Girls" in the "Fuck Marry Kill" game.


Awesome. 


But anyway @Gandhi:

- Is never going to live down the corpse-fucking thing while he reacts defensively to it, and should just accept it and joke about it until everyone realises that it doesn't get to him any more and they/we all grow bored of it. Eventually it will become a cool in-joke that newbies don't understand and everyone is too cool to actually explain it to them.
- Is probably wondering why I wrote such a long first thing.
- Will very soon be wondering why the second and third things were completely pointless.


----------



## SUPER HANS

@Anark

-Leader of the 11ers
-Normally see him in RANTS
-Intriguing avatar, like an unanswered question, who, what, why?


----------



## Brock

Loves Taker
Taker mark
marks for Taker

God bless ya


----------



## MOX

- Has flabby abs.
- Is in deep stalker love with Dean from Supernatural. I've made that up, though it's true.
- Is another CHAMPviaDQ bitch. He's collecting you lot, you know. When he activates the signal, the world is in serious fucking trouble.


----------



## Ruth

- Paranoid to the point of conspiring against a harmless GFX artist 
- Has a phobia of saturation in images
- Avatar looks like a newborn fetus with conventional goth make-up
Wasn't aware I'd done something to tick off Takers_Revenge...


----------



## MOX

Frooot said:


> - Paranoid to the point of conspiring against a harmless GFX artist
> - Has a phobia of saturation in images
> - Avatar looks like a newborn fetus with conventional goth make-up
> Wasn't aware I'd done something to tick off Takers_Revenge...


- Says things about image saturation which I don't understand.
- Is confused about the difference between fetuses and newborn babies.
- Doesn't recognise the threat that CHAMPviaDQ poses to the world with his legion of robotic internet sig babies that he has secretly trained to be his unholy army of the night.


----------



## Magic

has an alien in his avy
has an ethiopian in his sig.
his username backwards is krana


----------



## Ruth

- Has the most TL;DR sig I've ever seen
- Really wants me to participate in intercourse for some unfathomable reason
- GOAT movie = South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut


----------



## MOX

- IS FUCKING AWESOME for being a fan of Less Than Jake's _All My Best Friends Are Metalheads_.
- Is just awesome in general, though mainly because of thing 1.
- Is just fucking awesome anyway, though mainly because of thing 1.


----------



## Magic

@ froot,

-doesn't appreciate DEATH NOTE, even though he's in love with cartoons. very questionable
-doesn't want to have intercourse of some unfathomable reason, reason being he's shy, even though he would be less depressed if he did.
-likely an uncle fucker

@ anark,

is an 11er
garbage at mafia
may have retired from mafia? i don't know.


----------



## MOX

- Is slower than Anark.
- Is vulnerable to being ninja'd by Anark.
- Is something else blah blah to Anark.


----------



## Magic

isn't very creative at coming up with three things about posters
has a tendency of repeating himself.
too poor to become a premium and not AWESOME enough to get it for free.


----------



## MOX

- hasn't been paying attention to my posts in this thread.
- has not paid much attention to this thread and the posts of mine within it
- Isn't aware that I sacrificed my admittedly small chances of a free Premium at the altar of BLACKANDRE




EDIT: Fuck.


----------



## MOX

- is amazing at pretty much everything.
- is The Saviour of something or other whatever it was.
- is better than Magic at Mafia because he hasn't retired, he's just fucking BIDING HIS TIME.


----------



## Ruth

- Hairdresser
- Deserves a premium at this point
- Believes I'm 6 months younger than in reality


----------



## Ruth

- Feels like gifting Anark £3.21 to buy a Premium
- Listened to his first full-length N.W.A. song today
- Would give you a hug if you asked, but with a melancholic facial expression, so as to create a mildly humorous contrast


----------



## MOX

Frooot said:


> - Feels like gifting Anark £3.21 to buy a Premium
> - Listened to his first full-length N.W.A. song today
> - Would give you a hug if you asked, but with a melancholic facial expression, so as to create a mildly humorous contrast


- Has possibly just educated me as to how weak the US dollar is.
- Would be chastised by me for only just now listening to NWA if I wasn't aware that he wasn't even born when they were around. 
- If he really has a membership to spare, he should set up a contest, in Rants maybe so shit talking can happen, and make a big thing of it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die
-woke up Sunday morning with no way to hold his head that didnt hurt
-tits Mclane


----------



## obby

holy shit Anark isn't premium

mind blown

anyways HANOI CHANOY

- likes 90's graps
- enjoys Steely Dan
- also a nonpremium


----------



## Pratchett

Is a Premium member
Usertitle makes me wince
Has GOAT Spider-Man villian in sig


----------



## Fru

Seems to be quite the outdoorsman
Good taste in lit
Call me mad, but I suspect him to be a fan of Terry Pratchett's. Dunno what it is, just a hunch


----------



## Callisto

1. Seems to be an avid fan of the Dragonball franchise. 
2. Hates Paul McCartney, while ironically resembling a younger version of him.
3. Oh, and gives me life.


----------



## SonoShion

From Atlanta I reckon
Bisexual
Never green repped me


----------



## 751161

- Daniel Bryan fan. :yes
- Really good poster.
- Has a username I still don't pronounce correctly. (I think)


----------



## obby

from manhattan I reckon
straight
green repped me before

EDIT -

favorite wrestler D-Bry
in the history draft
really nice guy


----------



## Buttermaker

Enjoys a wide variety of music
In the history draft
Overall a good poster


----------



## Skins

posts in classics
from Canada
original username


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posts a lot in the DVD section
- Changed his avatar from Ric Flair to Dolph Ziggler
- Joined a year before I


----------



## Alim

- Joined in January of this year
- Big Spyro fan
- From Maryland


----------



## Kenny

- big fandango fan
- joined in march of 2007
- also a PTP fan


----------



## batberg

1. Self Proclaimed King
2. Loves big booty bitches
3. Lesnar fan


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a fan of The Shield :mark:

Plays Bass Guitar

Is a big fan of Radiohead


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- From the U.K
- Is a lifetime member
- Considers himself to be "Pwoper Awesome"


----------



## obby

is very shy
would probably enjoy living by himself in a beautiful remote location like the one in his sig
likes the PS1


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a pretty short username
- Has 4000 posts
- Joined in 2009


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes Spyro
Believe you were the one who likes Space Mountain
Is in the Games and Trivia section alot


----------



## obby

is also in this section a bunch
credits nemesisdivina for his sig
will die someday


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Lives somwhere near me
Isn't aware that I know where he lives
Has Pokemon bed sheets

:curry2


----------



## Magic

hodor
hodor
HODOR


----------



## Alim

- Brown
- Went to UVIC
- Avid sports fan


----------



## 751161

- Is a big fan of FAHHN-DAHHNN-GOO!
- Is a Rep Whore
- Currently located in The Ballroom


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was Acknowledged by SCOTT STEINER
- A good poster
- A fan of Daniel Bryan


----------



## geraldinhio

Really likes this thread. I've only seen him post in this and the rate my sig and avatar threads.
Always has a picturesque signature. 
Never going to change his avatar (hopefully).


----------



## Callisto

An avid fan of _Dexter_.
I'm guessing the username is named after a Brazilian humorist (don't quote me on that).
Has almost 3,000 posts.


----------



## Boulle

Boss sig

Musically advanced

Decent


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Likes Rock

Jericho fan (i assume)

Susan Boyle came to mind when I saw user name. (nice avy lol)


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm gonna take a wild shot and say he think Swagger rocks. 
Usually has really attractive girls in his signature, even though they have been questioned to be underage in the past.  
Joined the same year as me, but has far much posts.


----------



## 751161

- Definitely made a Signature for at one time.
- Is probably a fan of Dexter.
- Joined in 2010.


----------



## geraldinhio

Could of made a signature for me at one point. 
An obvious D-Bryan fan. 
Will get asked again some day to make a signature for me again.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was right about my avatar(Not changing it)
- Has ninja'd me before in this thread
- Does not live in Mexico


----------



## Ruth

- Lives in the land of Mary
- Is froot.
- Often likely personified as a purple dragon with an internet connection.


----------



## obby

is not froot
nah jk
is froot


----------



## BULLY

Has a strange usertitle
not sure where his sig ends and where it begins
Seems to be pretty down to earth.


----------



## 751161

- Is in rants a lot.
- Likes to do cocaine apparently! 
- Don't talk to you much but you seem pretty funny.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Frooot said:


> - *Is froot*.


 

- Make sigs for people
- Most likely a guy
- Is still a D Bryan fan


----------



## Fru

Is _always_ the last post in this thread when I look at my CP
Seems to post exclusively in here and Avatar/Sig threads
Saying that, Avatar and sig get the Seal of Afruval (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined 2 months after me
- Is a pretty well know poster
- Approves of my Avatar/Sig :mark:


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Only a WWF/E fan
Has an article on Cracked
Uhh.. plays piano


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently not well liked
- Is Tony's biggest fan
- Joined the same month as I


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Yeah.. I stay out of the WWE sections now

Is a Spyro fan
From Maryland
Has a cool sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A lifetime member
- has 400 posts
- Is Tony's TNA schedule checker


----------



## obby

possibly addicted to this thread
needs to go to rehab
i'll pay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Another well known poster
- Has an awesome sig
- A lifetime member


----------



## NoyK

- Lives in this thread
- Should try to be as active in the other sections
- Because it gets hard to say anything else about him


----------



## Magic

THIRSTY
pretended to be a female
still enjoys wrestling


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Used to be Red Viper
Fan of NBA
Likes Game of Thornes


----------



## NoyK

Magic said:


> THIRSTY
> pretended to be a female
> still enjoys wrestling


- Has daily altercations with scrilla which includes mostly the word ******
- Probably flies a carpet
- Thinks I don't like him because he takes everything I tell him seriously 



The Ratman said:


> Used to be Red Viper
> Fan of NBA
> Likes Game of Thornes



- Don't know who he's got in the sig
- Always uses blue avy/sig sets
- Might be Splinter from TMNT


----------



## Magic

-Replied to me even though it was 8 minutes after the other guy had posted meaning he did it intentionally. THIRSTY. :hayden3
-Doesn't realize I take nothing seriously and didn't understand those comments at the time in the chatbox.
-knows about my secret flying carpet.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Game of Thrones
- Changed his name
- Lifetime member


----------



## Skins

king of this thread
only see him in it
will never change his avi


----------



## NoyK

- Supports a football team I think, judging from the name
- Has a great favorite supperstars list
- Is pretty unknown


----------



## BULLY

Used to try too hard
Now doesn't try at all
Has a funny accent


----------



## Samoon

Has many rants made against him
Has made some pretty good rants
Was banned not too long ago


----------



## Magic

is a big fan of piccolo
which means he's a fan of DB/DBZ
which also means he has great taste. (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has almost 15,000 posts
- Current location is Sunspear
- Joined about 4 years before I


----------



## Norb Jr

Is learning to break kayfabe

Posted today at 03:38pm

Enjoys playing Pokemon


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Likes Ted Mosby
Likes It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
Is from the UK


----------



## geraldinhio

Has a gay enough signature but a GOAT avatar to make up for it.
Is Tony's lackey.As in Tony who's famous for posting in the TNA section? :lmao 
One of the only 13'rs with a lifetime membership (That I've seen anyway).


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined in 2010
- Has over 3000 posts
- Is a Wheel Man for SCOTT STEINER


----------



## MOX

- Is a hermaphrodite.
- At the last election, scribbled out the candidates and scrawled I VOTE JESUS across the ballot.
- Masturbates to Youtube videos of Debbie Gibson.


----------



## NoyK

- Has a creepy-ass avatar
- Is Irish















- Should try and give it a shot as a singer


----------



## obby

lives somewhere in the atlantic
hopefully enjoys classic shady more than the current stuff
his name is an anagram for KONY


----------



## Callisto

1. Creams over the Fallout series.
2. Is similarly bananas over Daniel Bryan.
3. I'll take a wild guess and say that Obby Khan is the namesake for his username.


----------



## obby

:lmao I had no idea who Obby Khan was. Also not a gigantic DB fan, just really like that gif :side:

likes JT :mark:
eve torres fan
is currently online


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has 4,051 posts.

Daniel Bryan fan.

Joined May 2009.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has almost 600 posts
- Joined 2 months after me
- Is Getting ignored by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Daiko

Posts a fair bit in this thread
Has a fantastic sig
Is a fan of Spyro


----------



## MOX

- Hasn't contributed to my penis naming ceremony
- Is probably about to contribute to my penis naming ceremony
- Is currently wondering what the fuck I'm talking about


----------



## Daiko

Is correct on all three accounts
Is Irish
Has a creepy as fuck alien as his avatar..


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of Pokemon
- Joined in 2012
- Has over 1400 posts


----------



## Chip Kelly

Didn't get his homework done on time atleast once
Uses toilets sometimes
Probably isn't Barack Obama


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A Canadian
- A Canadian anthropomorphic jacket
- A Canadian anthropomorphic jacket that can use a computer


----------



## obby

either likes, dislikes, or hasn't been to disneyland
likes air
dislikes being killed


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a fan of Fallout (I approve)
Has an awesome sig
has 4,052 posts


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Watches How I Met Your Mother and Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Likes Chris Jericho
From the UK


----------



## Skins

alex morgan :mark: :clap

use to have sting as his avi

went to disney


----------



## Chip Kelly

Is a fan of one of the most historically racist teams in north american sports

Has drank water

Once bought something from a store


----------



## SonoShion

Frolic kid
Rants section guy
Repped me some nice meat


----------



## obby

at one point in time, had not yet been born
has a creepyish avatar
his name is an anagram for onissonhoo


----------



## Chip Kelly

Posted possibly the funniest picture i've ever seen in the "this or that" thread yesterday

If you put hand j in front of his name it be becomes hand jobby

Sleeps sometimes


----------



## NoyK

- Is canadian
- Has a weird yet original username
- His sig made me legit laugh for quite a bit


----------



## 751161

- Has a GOAT 8 Mile Signature
- Pretty good poster.
- Is still living somewhere in the Atlantic.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Fan of Dat Boi D-Bryan
Joined in November 2012
Is Acknowledged by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## GREEK FREAK

redskins25 said:


> alex morgan :mark: :clap
> 
> use to have sting as his avi
> 
> went to disney


I actually leave Friday




Fourth Wall

Currently defeating Mike Hero 
Fan of Daniel Bryan
Made my sig :mark:


----------



## BigDLangston

White person probably
A bandwagon fan when it comes to sports by looking at the persons favorite sports teams
Likes some soccer player


----------



## geraldinhio

Since were making assumptions, probably not a white person. :side: 
Is a Big E mark.
Is from Tennesse.


----------



## NoyK

- Has the avatar & sig of one of my favorite TV Characters of all time
- Thought his name was "ronaldinho" for a brief second
- (I think) made the GOAT funny wrestling pictures thread


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Likes to pretend to be a girl on online games.

Eminem fan :mark:

Lost in the Atlantic.


----------



## BigDLangston

Has a cool looking signature 
Apparently likes mythology and Greek stuff like that
I thought at first the location said vanilla


----------



## Skins

new to forum
User name is trying to imply he has a big package which probably doesnt :lmao
from Ten


----------



## Fru

Time for another edition of Fru's Karazy Logic! (tm)
*
Big Dark Knight mark*: (redskins, washington, George Washington, Cherry Tree, Cherry Pie, Warrant, Jani Lane, Lois Lane, Superman, Batman)
*Big Rocky mark:*(Ziggler, Zigglypuff, Jigglypuff, Pokémon, Anime, Anakin + Padme, Skywalker, Paul Walker, Fast and the Furious, The Rock, Rocky) 
*Big Zoolander mark:* (Ric Flair, Figure 4, Figure Skating, Olympic Gold, Kurt Angle, Right Angle, Right To Censor, Stevie Richards, Stevie Wonder, Wonder Woman, Tony Wonder, Ben Stiller, Zoolander)


----------



## NoyK

- Is one of the best 2013'ers
- Has an awesome sig
- Is a great drawer


----------



## Pratchett

-Has a WF term in his name: "NoyK'd"
-Was previously Skybs
-Creepy but cool Orton avy


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Fan of the Discworld novels
Fan of Terry Pratchett
Signed up same year as I


----------



## Magic

Never seen him around before
Seemingly an awful poster according to his rep
Really likes The Tony.


----------



## Samoon

Big fan of Basketball
Lost his match against Notorious in Rantsamania
Seems like a decent poster from what I've seen


----------



## obby

Likes the best DBZ character

Posted in the jobbers thread at the time

Is pretty young iirc


----------



## NoyK

- Has been around for a while now
- Is a fan of gaming mark
- Something tells me he might be black


----------



## SonoShion

Lun
Uses Facebook
Quite known on WF


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Likes Sion Sono films
Likes violent/sexual images
Requested a Shield signature, didn't use any of them :frustrate


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

GOAT GFX MAKER

IN MY FAVE 5.. NO! FAVE 3! NO!! FAVE 2!

ALL ROUND GOOD GUY


----------



## Ruth

- Sony.
- Like, fucking Sony, man.
- Chose to change his name to the blandest looking female videogame character in existence.


----------



## Magic

copied froot loops

used to watching my little pony

isn't very froot anymore.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Ducking me on BLOPS

Swerving me BLOPS

Makes up awful excuses to avoid a beating on BLOPS


----------



## obby

READS THE BOOKS
Hasn't seen django yet :kobe
is probably not white

EDIT

aka aki
has some kind of anime thing as a sig
plays BLOPS 1 and/or 2


----------



## Magic

Lightning said:


> Ducking me on BLOPS
> 
> Swerving me BLOPS
> 
> Makes up awful excuses to avoid a beating on BLOPS


changed his name

99% sure he was named after a girl before, even if he denies it.

now he's named after a weather event.



obby said:


> READS THE BOOKS
> Hasn't seen django yet :kobe
> is probably not white


can't name 3 things about the wrong person

has been ninja'd in this thread before.

doesn't read the books.


----------



## NoyK

- Doesn't watch wrestling
- Might hypnotize King Cobra snakes in the street to make a living
- Probably has a Kobe Playgirl poster in his living room


----------



## obby

Might be John McCain
Will be dead by the year 3046
Is currently breathing


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Dat sig :mark:
- Has over 4000 posts
- Apparently is a penguin


----------



## Chip Kelly

Edit; ninja'd cuz i spent waaay too long on that one


@obby -If you put " the guy who gives lots of blow j" at the beginning of his name and "s" at the end his name becomes "the guy who gives lots of blow jobbys" 

Has walked through a doorway before

If you put "jerichosjacket's mom is kind of a sl" at the beginning of his name and "woman" at the end his name becomes "jerichosjacket's mom is kind of a slobby woman"

@make the grade - eats food

Turns food into waste

Expels waste out his butt


----------



## Nafstem

- Likes Louis CK
- Is from Toronto
- Is probably a Jericho fan


----------



## NoyK

- Has been around for a while, although I don't see him much
- Never changed his sig as far as I can remember
- Marks for Action Hank :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has over 4900 posts
- Is Somewhere in the Atlantic
- Has 8-mile for his signature


----------



## 751161

- Always seems to be the last person in this post.
- Might be addicted to the Games and Trivia section!
- Has a GOAT game as his avatar


----------



## Fru

- Is the anthropomorphised actualisation of an esoteric abstract trope. 
- Loves him some D-Bry. I'm not a fan of same-picture-for-sig-and-avatar setups though. 
- OMG I hope that criticism wasn't too harsh and that we can still be friends?


----------



## 751161

- Likes to use big words obviously. 
- Is not a fan of same picture Avatar and Signature set-ups but I can't find another good avatar to use with my current signature. It's a dilemma. 
- Criticism is welcomed!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Accepts constructive criticism
- Has more green bars than I
- Joined 2 Months before I did


----------



## Alim

- Has less green bars than I do
- A huge Spyro fan
- Cool and unique username


----------



## Magic

-name is alim
-is muslim
-knows hindi.


----------



## geraldinhio

- A Fan...Dan...Go mark. I assume a bandwagon poster. 
- Is a rep whore. 
- A good poster from what I've seen.

EDIT~ Magic got there before me.

- Used to be an active poster in the getting high thread if I'm not confusing him.
- Used to be a V-Bookie MOD. 
- Has great taste in GOT characters. Jamie is the GOAT.


----------



## SonoShion

Likes football. 
Nice taste in music.
Faps to Dexter.


----------



## Strongside

- From Manhattan
- Joined Feb 2012
- Has a nice avatar/sig


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of The Shield, especially Dean Ambrose
Joined in Dec 2012
Is 23


----------



## 751161

- Could be confused for Batman (NA NA NA NA RATMAANNN)
- Has a GOAT signature. 8*D
- Awesome poster.


----------



## Callisto

Creates some awesome graphics.
Joined in November 2012.
Splooshes for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## obby

Has never smoked weed, unless he has.

Is a lifetime premium

Sting fan

EDIT

still likes JT :mark:

Probably doesn't believe in the Easter Bunny

is THE jericho fan


----------



## SonoShion

Black dude
Marks for Zelda <3
Fucking Xbox guy.


----------



## obby

is incorrect about me being black and going for the xbox :argh:
is kinda incorrect about me liking zelda(more of a SSB guy)
has a creepy esque avy


----------



## NoyK

- Has a creepy avatar
- Has a creepy sig
- Is creepy, especially when he had a cryptic usertitle a while ago


----------



## obby

(it was a community reference :lol)

has a cute goat in his sig
has an avy that would be a little creepier if it was a more scary WWE superstar in Orton's place
ex team 11 captain


----------



## Chip Kelly

Probably wasn't involved in the holocaust

Has had his feelings hurt at some point in his life

Has thought the shape of a cloud resembled something else before


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Probably searched high and low to buy a jacket like Jericho's
Lives in the same place I was born and lived for 10 years and regularly visit
Trying his best to get Scott Steiner's attention.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Swagger
Loves Karla Lopez
For some reason he doesn't find Katy Perry attractive


----------



## Samoon

Joined in 2012
Has a nice sig
Has more posts than me


----------



## Punkhead

Piccolo fan.
Roger Federer fan.
Has just received a green rep from me.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Went from red to green rep.
Likes Triple A wrestling.
Has a wrestler in PWA by the name of 'Mascara de la Muerte'.


----------



## Chip Kelly

edit: @ tomas
Was once harassed by me over his strong dislike of soup

Is lithuanian

Probably hasn't seen or touched my mother

@champ

Graphics king round these here parts

Ninja'd me

Is similar to tomas in probably never having met or touched my mother


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

jerichosjacket said:


> Is similar to tomas in *probably never having met or touched my mother*


Pics to confirm or GTFO.


I sometimes get him confused with TehJerichoFan.
Likes Louis C.K. and I can't blame him.
I might have touched his mum, awaiting results.


----------



## obby

defies the basic rules of wrestling erryday
likes combining a trio of angry young men with attractive women in his GFX
would orgasm to death if Kramer burst into his house


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has a sig/avy combo I approve of.
The person in his sig/avy likes to torture people.
A fitting gimmick considering obby's post history.


----------



## Magic

-likes parc and recs
-possibly a real life ****, no ****
-isn't very good at making sigs/avys


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Loves me #fullhomo.
Likes my graphics work.
Gives people that hate the Mighty Ducks the 'Death Stare'. 

:kobe5


----------



## The One

1>is a hockey fan
2>is a gfx guy that did my sig once
3>is a fan of the shield and has good looking women as his avi


----------



## NoyK

- Is probably the most bi-polar person I've known
- Does meth
- Might be trying to break Magic's record of the most changed usernames ever


----------



## The One

>pretends to be a girl online
>have multiple account from using proxy severs
>BULLY'S COCKSLURPPER


----------



## SonoShion

Danny is that you?
Cocaine is a helluva drug
Got my props for watching Enter The Void HIGH


----------



## Chip Kelly

I imagine him to be asian

Not sure if there's any legit reason behind that thinking

Either is or isn't the emperor of Japan


----------



## SonoShion

Is wrong, j'suis francais.
Is not that wrong after all, I love Japan. Tokyo > New York.
Sent me some awesome reps.


----------



## Magic

Il parle francais
Il est francais
aussi il parle anglais


----------



## Fru

- Took me a long time to acclimatise to his most recent name-change (who am I kidding, all name-changes.)
- Currently has a rockin' profile, only the location stands out as out of place with all the Jaime lovin'. 
- Is either bi-lingual, or knows enough of LA FRANCAIS to bluff it. Either way, I'm jelly.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Is up on the Community goodness.

~ Permits all aspects of life.

~ May or may not be a fan of bringing down the obsidian greathammer.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is the reason why I started watching The Venture Bros
- Loves the character Light Yagami from Death Note
- Joined this forum when I first started watching wrestling


----------



## Punkhead

One of the best users to join in 2012
The best Egyptian user on this forum
Loves puppies


----------



## NoyK

- Had an amazing "fighting saga" to go from red to green
- Joined in the same year I did
- Should never change his avatar


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Was Skybs
Likes Eminem
Joined in July 2011


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The repair man for The Justice Friends
- Joined in 2012
- Is online right now


----------



## Obfuscation

Gandhi said:


> - Is the reason why I started watching The Venture Bros


Get right out of town. Well, that's pretty cool.

------------

~ Makes the grade, always.

~ Has me wondering if the grade is good.

~ Already infamous for the Spyro avatar.


----------



## Strongside

- Enter Shikari fan (I am as well!)
- I think she was a Haley Williams fan as well.
- Joined April 2006


----------



## Lm2

-assuming he is a shield fan
- has a strongside to him
-joined 2012


----------



## Buttermaker

Fellow Canadian 
Has shown CHODE like qualities
Knows Gunner Stahl is fancy other wise he would have went blocker side... Julie the Cat has a wicked glove


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has great taste in signatures
Has great taste in countries to reside in.
Has great taste in gifs to use in rep comments.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Isn't me

Might be me in another universe if there is an infinite number of parallel universes 

Probably realizes im running out of weird facts about ppl

Edit: first 1 was about taker's revenge

@ Champ

Fucking ninja'd me again

Likes things and stuff

Eats food and drinks liquids


----------



## Magic

is a jacket
specifically jericho's jacket
probably has flashing lights.


----------



## Fru

Is easy to confuse with tehjerichofan
Likes to post the most general "3 things about..." possible
In a tribute to you, I will follow suit: Has at one point or another had an opinion on a thing

FUCKING MAGIC

1. IS DONE BY MAGICIANS
2. IS A WAY OF SAYING "GREAT" OR "COOL" IN ENGLAND IN THE 70s
3. CAN GO BEFORE "SCHOOLBUS" OR "ROUNDABOUT" TO TRANSCEND THOSE TWO CONCEPTS INTO BELOVED CHILDRENS' ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## SonoShion

EDIT: DAMN FRU

Irish lad
Looks like Edward Norton
Time to rep me some ass again


----------



## Chip Kelly

@ fru

Ninja'd by (fittingly) MAGIC

Iz gud at make-ing poasts cuz he got dem writin skillz.

Would probably be ashamed of himself if he ever wrote anything resembling the sentence above this one

Edit: fucking shono edit again, FUCKING SONO would have been correct

Isn't asian like i once racistly assumed

Is french

Goes on the internet


----------



## SonoShion

unk2


----------



## Magic

gets ninjaed rather easily.
doesn't follow the rules of the game
will probably be ninja'd again because there are 7 people in this thread at the moment.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by Magic
- A well known poster
- Has sneezed at least once in their life

Darn it, y'all to fast.


----------



## Magic

-was also ninja'd by magic
-said a general thing about sonoshion
-has the most posts in this thread.


im enjoying the clusterfuck that im creating. :kobe3


----------



## SonoShion

Man, you screwed up your rep, FRU!!


----------



## Fru

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK I went and double checked it and all      SOZ BRAH


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Ruining the flow of this game with Sono.
Likes to Draw pictures.
Likes Lost.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Probably wont be the same poster that was the last to post when i started writing by the time i post this

Posts on Wrestlingforum.com

Made a post that is directly above this one


----------



## SonoShion

*disappointedly closes the zipper*


----------



## Fru

Hey guys, what's going on in this thread?


----------



## Strongside

HI


----------



## SonoShion

I actually think this thread went fluent until now. 65 pages, we're going to hell FRU.


----------



## Fru

Super FRU to the rescue:

CHAMP:

1. By reputation, the greatest graphics artist to ever live
2. I thought Wyatt Family Compound was a Parks and Rec reference I hadn't reached yet. Took me a few days.
3. Great username (Y)

Sono

1. I owe you gifs, this failure can not stand
2. Will be joining me in thread-ruining hell, alongside RELIGION AND POLITICS, oooooooooooooooooh
3. Pleasing username to say out loud

Strongside

1. Quick to jump on a thread derailing fad. I like your initiative
2. More into the Shield than Nick Fury is. 
3. Wall of text sig, but it's a jizz one so it gets a pass (Y)

All you mawfuckas who posted between Sono's hell post and this one can fuck right off

EDIT: Fuck me, no-one did. What were the odds?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Can turn into 'Super Fru'.
Possibly going to hell with Sono.
Avoided being ninja'd whilst typing out a super post.


----------



## SonoShion

Never gives rep back
Wants to attend an russian wedding
'Merican


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A well known maker of sigs
- A pretty cool username
- A fan of The Shield

Edit: This was for Champ.


----------



## SonoShion

HAHA.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Since Sono was the last to post.


Number 1 and 3 on his list about me are wrong.
Gonna rep him to spare his feelings.
Keeps tabs on who gives him rep.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Was ninja'd by sono

Likes this thread

Is reading this post right now

Edit: fuck u both for ninja-ing me again . Im not listing three things about you. * crosses arms takes his ball and goes home.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is a quitter.
Nobody like quitters, by default nobody likes him.
I like him.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was also Ninja'd
- Does not like being ninja'd
- Took his ball home

Edit: Darn it Champ.

- Has 1234 posts
- Has more green squares than I
- A well known poster


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Was ninja'd by yours truly.
Didn't 'Make-The-Grade' this time.
Likes Dragons and Scenery.


----------



## SonoShion

...but lives in 'merica
has wyatt's theme song somewhere on his hard disk or phone
younger than 25 years


----------



## Fru

LIKES CHEESE AND GARLIC
LIVES IN A STUDIO APARTMENT ON THE BANKS OF THE SEINE
IS A MIME


----------



## Magic

is a male
was conceived via his mother and dad having sex and his father releasing his sperm into his mom's vagina
has gone to school in his lifetime


WINNER.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Stole my posting style in this game

Notorious's arch-enemy

Hasn't brought up the fact that FIFA disagreed with the quebec soccer federation in a statement today, in his thread from a bit ago in the anything section


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has many name changes
Has used the bathroom before
Has access to the internet

Edit: :shaq

Ninja'd me
Post eccentric stuff about others
...Canadian


----------



## Buttermaker

User name insinuates he is a teacher or some shit like that
Frequent visitor to this thread 
Currently listening to a Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers record in reverse.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Likes some older quality hip hop and rap which surprised me given where he's from and that he lives on a farm and i assume people with that kinda background would be racist country music loving people.(which ironically makes me the ignorant one)

Is an avid sports fan

Has a face with face type things on it


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has eyes
Has hands
Has a brain


----------



## Fru

Make
The
Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

F
R
U


----------



## Alim

- Has 60 posts in this thread
- Likes to play Pokemon
- Is very shy


----------



## Buttermaker

Fandango for WWE Champion.. Fandango thinks so.
Repping the BC by way of Vancouver. (Sorry if this is incorrect)
Prime time Players, booiieeee


----------



## Alim

- Is correct that I am from Vancouver
- Thinks beer is the best beverage
- An old school wrestling fan


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- In the ballroom
- Wants to switch places with Summer Rae 
- Blocked Rock316AE on twitter because he hashtag'd #AlimIsACookiePuss


----------



## obby

Both FUNDUNGUN and Titus O Neil would be WWE champions in his perfect WWE
Probably has been to a Canucks game
Possibly an AJ Styles fan

EDIT -

good taste in women
hasn't gone premium
probably doesn't believe the Rock316AE twitter is LEGIT


----------



## Redwood

- Member of The Tony Fan Club
- Likes Community
- Listens to Kanye West


----------



## STEVALD

- likes Parks and Rec
- stole CP's avatar :side:
- has been sporting that Beatles sig since forever


----------



## NoyK

- One of the jobber originals
- Was almost as desperate as me to get premium 
- Might be inspector gadget


----------



## Fru

Has a history of impenetrable usernames (Skybs sounds better than NoyK, but both are strange)
Randomly capital K in usertitle, always makes me wonder
Rapidly approaching the big 5K posts, congratulations.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is considered to be one of the best 13ers
Has the shortest username I've seen on here
Is not a premium member


----------



## Buttermaker

Has a sig that is not centred.. Bothers me so
Into some of that funky spyro shit
Has posted upwards of 2, 3 thousand times in this thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Fellow Canadian

Joined a year before me

Isn't invisible to me.


----------



## 751161

- Got a slight hunch he likes Jack Swagger. :hmm:
- One of my favourite posters on here.
- Has a good list of Favourite Wrestlers.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Has a crush on swagger ROCKS

Is a metaphor for the suspension of disbelief between acting and reality 

Likes Daniel Bryan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From Toronto.

Joined Feburary 2012.

Is a Louis C.K. fan.*


----------



## Chip Kelly

Rated my amazing sig 6/10

Upset me with that rating

Received a red rep for his honest opinion on a sig from a bitter man


----------



## Ruth

- Probably enjoys Louis.
- Is a sparkly jacket with an internet connection
- Should probably put that barely readable quote currently in his sig, or just have one, and not try to call compromise.


----------



## BULLY

His e-moods seem to match his avatars
Is able to convey his thoughts in a very articulate fashion
has a fairly decent rep to post ratio


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is a very popular poster
Once made a thread after doing drugs
A proud coke user


----------



## MOX

Is a Bully cock slurper.
Does absolutely fucking nothing on this forum other than post in this thread.
Constantly makes me think about growing weed again.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Was so mean in his last post that it hurt my feelings

Used to grow weed

Is a BULLY cockslurper


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Lives in Toronto
A fan of Chris Jericho
A fan of Louis CK

@Anark
1. No I'm not
2. I post in other sections, nobody notices
3. Glad to be your inspiration on the subject


----------



## SonoShion

Fuck you guys.


----------



## BULLY

Likes artsy fartsy films
Used to be a Patrick Bateman Cockslurper
should check his rep page


----------



## SonoShion

You're through with Last of us bull?


----------



## MOX

@BULLY

Is my go-to TNA guy.
Is really a big softy despite his outward fuck-what-you-thinkness.
Uses the awesome term _artsy fartsy_ and thus is better than all of you.


@SonoShion

Likes chicks with shotguns.
Is in agreement with Anark about liking chicks with shotguns.
Seems to be posting random angry posts in this thread, the wheres, whys and the whats I don't understand.


----------



## NoyK

Has probably the creepiest avatar in this forum
Has probably the sexiest signature in this forum
Used to be a thug, growing weed and shit


----------



## Callisto

You
Are
Gay


----------



## MOX

@NoyK

Is a wonderful lieutenant to have at Rantsamania.
Knows how to deal with being bent over the barrel.
Is the biggest comeback king this side of 2011. 

ALL HAIL NOYK.


----------



## NoyK

@ TJF

You
Wish
Douchenugget

@Anark

Is a trustworthy captain
Deals with alcohol better than BULLY
Might be related to Benny Hill


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Joined in 2011
Has changed his name a couple of times
Is not homosexual


----------



## obby

is gon make me lose my mind
up in here
up in here


----------



## Buttermaker

Member of the History Draft.. 
A Brit
Cruising on the wrong side with no reguard for human life :bron


----------



## obby

not a brit :lol

likes Nick Bockwinkel, a wrestler that has performed in approximately zero matches I have watched
likes classic wrestling
lives in the same country as I


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is not a Brit
Lives in Canada
Has over 4100 posts


----------



## Alim

- Has 139 posts
- Is from Maryland
- Posts a lot in this thread


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is using my old sig (sloppy seconds)
Lives in Vancouver
Big Fandango Mark


----------



## NoyK

- Changes sig/avy really often
- Is the best GFX maker in this site
- Made me think about giving sig-making on gimp a shot, but sadly my lazy nature is stronger than anything known to man


----------



## BULLY

thinks champ changes sig/avy really often
thinks champ is the best gfx maker on the site
thought about giving sig making on gimp a shot but his lazy nature is stronger than anything known to man.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Best signature he's had since the gif I made him.
Lives down under.
I meant Australia and not in some girl's vagina.


----------



## 751161

- Likes to change his Avatar and Signature a lot.
- Is easily the best GFX maker on this site and has made some sweet graphics.
- Likes to charm birds down from trees.


----------



## BULLY

Is a pretty nifty sig maker himself
His username is an obvious reference to cm punk's ground breaking promo
Has daniel bryan in his avy and sig so has sound taste in wrestlers all round.


----------



## NoyK

- Lifts
- Snorts
- Bangs


----------



## SonoShion

Habla espanol
C'est un chic type
Ist 19 oder 20 Jahre alt


----------



## Gandhi

- Gives out fantastic rep 
- Has a username I actually like. 10/10
- Likes the game _Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines_


----------



## Buttermaker

Not as pathetic as people make him out to be 
Just had a pathetic appreciation thread made about him
Is or has in the past rocked a moustache similar to that of a young Tom Selleck


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Just realized he's a 2009er
I actually thought he was a 2013er 
A poster that doesn't 'follow the crowd'.


----------



## Redwood

- Possibly has OCD.
- Excellent avy/sig maker.
- Parks/Rec guy.


----------



## obby

probably likes ringo the least
probably likes john the best
:steiner2 fan


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Might be a sadistic prick
Might be a bastard child
That might explain his current sig/avy combo 



Redwood Raven said:


> - Possibly has OCD


There's a strong possibility.


----------



## Redwood

obby said:


> probably likes ringo the least
> probably likes john the best
> :steiner2 fan


Always considered George as the GOAT from the group.


----------



## obby

here comes the sun :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly

Is the second best poster in this section behind me imo.

A distant second place

Probably disagrees with the two statements above


----------



## Gandhi

- Makes me laugh from time to time
- Is Canadian
- Has a somewhat humorous username


----------



## NoyK

- Likes women
- Likes men
- Hell, likes everything


----------



## Buttermaker

Frequent day dreamer.. 
Has a couple of interesting usernames. 
Showing Ghandi some disrespect.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has 666 posts
- A pretty creative username
- Has more green bars than I


----------



## Alim

- Big Pokemon fan
- Big Spyro fan
- This must be his/her favorite thread on the forum


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is whored out on rep.
Likes Victoria Moore and I can't blame him.
Would one day like to see Titus win the WWE title.


----------



## Buttermaker

Absolute magician at creating sigs.. 
Good old wrestling fan...
Based on my performance tonight is probaly a better pitcher than me..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Having troubles pitching.
Is definitely in a foul mood over it.
Vented in his frustrations in the rants section.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dean Ambrose fan.

Was the 2012 GFX Poster of the Year.

Joined in June 2012.*


----------



## Alim

- Cool, unique, yet somewhat freaky username
- Favorite promotion is TNA
- Is located somewhere with a can of beans, and a pocketful of dreams


----------



## Kratosx23

FYI, the Deadman's Hand is a poker hand where that shitty group Aces & Eights gets its name from. It is 2 black Aces and 2 black Eights, and is named after the poker hand that Wild Bill Hickok was playing when he was shot in the back of the head by Jack McCall in Deadwood (Yes, THAT Deadwood), South Dakota.

- Has a nice gif
- Is named after arguably the worst gimmick in WWE
- Is a Titus O'Neil fan


----------



## Nafstem

- Is a Game of Thrones fan
- Likes Damien Sandow
- Has been a member since 2004


----------



## Pratchett

-Is from New Jersey
-Is a Knicks fan
-Has a sig that I find highly amusing


----------



## Samoon

Hates the Star wars Prequels
Had an argument with him about Star wars few months ago
Not happy with the current state of the Rants section


----------



## Pratchett

-Mistaken about my opinion of the Star Wars prequels
-Proved me wrong in an argument about Star Wars a few months ago (_I will admit it_)
-Fan of Dragonball Z


----------



## SonoShion

Wants to keep me in Rants
Should rep me ass and boobies instead of funny stuff (fandango that arse ruined my rep page)
Is either a Brit or 'merican.


----------



## Pratchett

-Should keep posting in Rants
-Just got sent a picture of ass _and _boobies to make up for previously failed attempt at humor
-Should know by now that I am 'murican


----------



## Fru

- Accomplished repper of erotica
- Doesn't live up (down?) to his usertitle
- Is quite blatantly American, how could ambiguity arise?


----------



## Ruth

- Walking Dead fanatic
- Has a tendency to whinge about unimportant things
- Probably really angry atm


----------



## Fru

The last 2 sound like me, but I've never seen an episode of TWD...?????????????????????? EDIT: You was talking about Pratchett obvs, nowigetit

- Finally got rid of the terrible cartoons from his avatar and sig (EDIT: spoke too soon :\)
- Through the Glass would have been my preferred pick for sigsong
- Am I hallucinating or have you gained another O?


----------



## Pratchett

- His Irish eyes are not seeing things...
- Is a talented artist
- Should really start watching The Walking Dead


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Must like The Walking Dead
Has a good quote in his sig
Almost has 800 posts


----------



## 751161

- Pretty cool guy.
- Somehow beating him in the History Draft voting right now.
- Often confused with Batman. 8*D


----------



## Strongside

- Makes awesome Signatures and Avatars!
- A Fan of Daniel Bryan
- Joined Nov 2012


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined a Month before I
- A Dean Ambrose fanatic
- Lives in North Carolina


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Spyro
Likes Disney world
Posts a lot on this game


----------



## Strongside

- Alex Morgan fan
- Joined May 2012
- Has more posts than me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also has more posts than I
- Has more green square than I
- Is more well known than I


----------



## Fru

- If the best thing you can conjure up to post about someone is their joindate or # of posts/repsquares etc, maybe wait till somebody else becomes the subject?
- has 153 posts :troll
- joined in Jan 2013 :troll


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost at 1000 posts
- Hasn't been here as long as I
- Yet has a lot more rep than I


----------



## geraldinhio

- Loves this thread.
- Same GOAT avatar and cool sig.
- Has a lot more rep since I've seen him post last. (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen him in a while
- Has a new and awesome signature
- Now has over 3000 posts


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a member of this forum

Has an awesome avatar

Has 5 green blocks under post count


----------



## NoyK

- Has been around longer than I have
- Is from UK
- Has one of the best sigs in this entire site :lol


----------



## Strongside

- Fan of Tails
- Is the current WF Internet Champion
- Has a gif of a cat walking with shoes on a table

Darn you NoyK! Haha Got ninja'd

- Has Randy Orton as his Avatar
- Has a Eminem gif as his Signature
- Live somewhere in the Atlantic


----------



## geraldinhio

Got beaten by NoyK to post. (like me) 
Is a Knife Party fan. 
Ambrose. (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wheel Man for SCOTT STEINER
- Somewhere with his dark passenger
- His favorite wrestling promotion is PWG.


----------



## Buttermaker

Posts lots and lots in here 
Has an uncentred sig
Learning to break kayfabe, slowly yet surely


----------



## Lm2

is canadian
has a pretty cool sig
is a scott hall guy


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Must like Barney
Canadian
Fan of Drew Brees


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has 2,000 posts.

Joined May 2012.

Alex Morgan fan.*


----------



## Redwood

- Likes TNA.
- Likes Ultimate Warrior.
- Joined in 2013.


----------



## geraldinhio

-Has great taste in music. (Y)
-One of my favorite signatures on the forums.
-Has a creepy enough avatar.


----------



## X-bailey

Daniel Bryan fan
Supports Real Madrid 
Has more posts than I do


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

Thinks Cena could turn heel
Posted from app
Fan of Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MOX

Mike Litoris said:


> Think's Cena could turn heel
> Posted from app
> Fan of Eddie Guerrero


Doesn't fully grasp the grammatical dynamics of the apostrophe.
Is probably new.
Are you new?


----------



## charlesxo

Anark said:


> Doesn't fully grasp the grammatical dynamics of the apostrophe.
> Is probably new.
> Are you new?


Pointed out my botch
Interested in my age
Creepy avatar


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is new to WF
Only has 33 posts
Likes Vince McMahon?


----------



## RyanPelley

- Enjoys classic rock
- Has a good blend of favorite wrestlers
- LOLEAGLES


----------



## charlesxo

The Ratman said:


> Is new to WF
> Only has 33 posts
> Likes Vince McMahon?


Name is a bad pun
Can identify numbers
Is wrong

Ninja'd

Awesome sig
Awesome avatar
Definitely has more post than me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is new
- Has less posts than I
- Is online right know


----------



## SonoShion

Utterly uncreative on thinking things about users
Apparently lives in this section
Faps 3 times a day at least


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is French
- Is online right now
- Is right about 2 of those things :side:


----------



## SonoShion

Would never neg anyone
Fapped to a Pokemon at least once
Still attends High school


----------



## buriedcompass

likes my username
probably not a girl
secretly has a crush on jack swagger's lisp


----------



## Callisto

Didn't rate my sig
Fancies Bret Hart
Might have a bigger hard on for Nicolas Cage


----------



## Buttermaker

Had some noise made about him earlier about being an ass. (for the record, don't relate to that opinion) 
Yours truly currently wondering why the h and e are interchangeable as above 
Obviously a fan of Y2J


----------



## obby

lives in a town I haven't heard of
hasn't played Half Life 3
is either older or younger than 17


----------



## 751161

- Got rid of that creepy signature. But the creepy avatar still remains.
- Was in the History Draft.
- Has a name that I often pronounce incorrectly.


----------



## obby

the creepy signature might return eventually. Ramsay is a BAMF

likes Daniel Bryan
might enjoy windsurfing 
would be one of the best 13'ers if he joined two months later


----------



## Fru

- Identification with psychopathic character is worrisome
- New sig is a (Y), A lot of "funny exam answers" are pish but you've picked a gem
- 4242 posts, the meaning of life squared, you must drop a meaningful and enlightening comment to celebrate the milestone


----------



## obby

OK, get ready for this.



Spoiler: Inspirational Quote



_"So what about the bitch that got shot? Fuck her. You think I give a damn about a bitch? I ain't a sucker" - Eazy E_



has a short username
probably READS THE BOOKS
should do something SUPER SPECIAL for post 1000


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Were both eliminated in History Draft this round
Fan of Christian
Watches Game of Thrones


----------



## Buttermaker

Rocked some sweet Sting pics earlier 
History draft member 
Love the new sig.. Monsters inc


----------



## NoyK

- Has been a lot more active lately than he has in the past couple of years
- Has an old school likeness when it comes to wrestling
- For some reason judging from his activity his post count looks ridiculously low


----------



## Daiko

- Cunt..








- Seems to be a huge fan of Randy Orton and Eminem
- Sends some great Rep and then follows it up with some awful ones..


----------



## charlesxo

Likes christian rock.
Has 28.74242424242424 times more posts then me.
Sig insinuates maybe that he and Regal shall be synonymous one day.


----------



## SonoShion

Marks for Colter and should thank me for starting the "We want Colter" chant at the RAW after Mania.
Not a fan of Australia
Liked Mike Litoris on Facebook


----------



## charlesxo

Made 3 wrong statements about me
Has a better sig then mine
Enjoys gore apparantly


----------



## ManureTheBear

User name isn't THAT funny
But that avatar is
Probably lives in Melbourne


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives in South Africa
- A newbie compared to me
- Threatens people to watch PWC


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has posted on this thread 74 times 
From Maryland
Probably had or still has a Playstation 1


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Monsters inc :mark:
- 2002 posts
- Rates my sig a 7


----------



## SonoShion

hey fru I see you lurking how you doin


----------



## Fru

Lol I wasn't, for once??? Or was I? fuck, idk. 

Er, alright, the user above me, ah, whatevs,

- postcount
- join date
- usertitle


----------



## Make_The_Grade

You know what, I'm starting to think Sono is tired of seeing me post in here. :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion

Of course not, bro <3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Well, I have been posting in here a lot. Maybe I should take a break.


----------



## Strongside

I feel the same way, Make The Grade! Games-Trivia Section is addicting.


----------



## MOX

Is another member of Champ's Unholy Army of the Night.
Has no idea that one day Champ is going to switch him on.
Is one day, once he's switched on, probably going to assassinate somebody that Champ doesn't like unless he's the decoy.


----------



## Andre

Lives in France
Was once the saviour of rants
Likes posting on WF when drunk


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

In my fave 3 :brodgers

Attended the school of possession :brodgers

More often than not he wins the posting :brodgers


----------



## Andre

Is a scouser


Enjoys ketamine

Has an infatuation with his club's rival's manager :brodgers


----------



## MOX

1. ketamine
2. ketamine ketamine ketamine
3. ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine mine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine ketamine


----------



## obby

has the best avatar/signature on this site
used to not
possibly a NARC


----------



## Redwood

- Loves "The College Dropout."
- Loves "Late Registration."
- Loves "Graduation."


----------



## Ruth

- Hates Sly Cooper
- Hates Disturbed
- Probably hates me, for the above reasons


----------



## charlesxo

Younger then me
His name requires you to breath the o's
Mouth of his avatar reminds me of a stapler


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Is a fan of homeowner Mike Litoris, who is related to Mike Hunt, who is best friends with Jack Goff
Believes in the possibility that Bo Dallas is the anti-christ
And would possibly perform oral on a man to piss off Pat Robertson


----------



## charlesxo

Made me love this thread even more
Sith Lord would of been a better term to use
Ryblack

edit:that Pat Roberson line still has me in stitches


----------



## MOX

Is concerned about my feelings toward him.
Is pleased that I don't actively dislike him.
Uses the term 'cool beans' which is just fine by me.


----------



## SonoShion

1.








2.








3.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Says they look like Vinnie Chase
Likes Brock Lesnar
22 years old


----------



## Chip Kelly

Likes the monsters inc movies

Should be proud of himself about that

Eats cats and dogs


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Louis C.K.
-Has a great avatar
-Apparently dislikes me with a deep seated hatred and wishes horrible things upon me


----------



## NoyK

- Recently made a rant
- Gave me a gottamn :datass rep
- One of the best 13ers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looks like a cool guy irl

started from the bottom now he here

Big Orton mark. (Y)


----------



## 751161

- Is Obsessed with Karla Lopez and Swagger. 
- Pretty cool guy.
- The size of his avatar is strange.


----------



## SonoShion

GFX guy
Marks out in live threads
Considers on going to WM30 (everyone should)


----------



## Skins

odd avatar
fan of entourage (miss that show)
casual in rants section


----------



## Chip Kelly

Named himself after a team i dislike

Has used a pencil before

Doesn't own a gorilla


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Louis C.K. fan
An Eagles fan like me
From Toronto


----------



## Black Jesus

Likes Monsters University.
Joined in May 2012
Has over 2,000 posts.


----------



## Skins

usually in the jungle known to be wwe section
longs for the days of austin and rock coming out to the ring
from the vipers hometown


----------



## Redwood

- Dolph Ziggler fan.
- CM Punk fan.
- Shawn Michaels fan.


----------



## 751161

- Has Beatles in his signature, instantly makes him awesome.
- Is currently living in a Yellow Submarine apparently.
- Joined in 2010.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

In the history draft semi finals
Makes awesome sigs
Pretty cool dude


----------



## SonoShion

Not sure why he called me "they". 
Cool taste in tunes.
Had sex before.


----------



## Alim

- One post away from 2000
- From Manhattan
- Likes Beethoven


----------



## 751161

- LIKES FAHNNN-DAHHHNNN-GOOOO!!! (Hope I got that right?)
- Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars.
- Still don't know who she is in his signature, tell me!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Victoria Moore, Fourth.


Likes Daniel Bryan.
Makes a lot of sigs in the GFX section.
why2cj seems to mark for him a lot.


----------



## obby

should make a signature made purely out of this smiley








won't make a signature based purely out of this smiley








is probably not driven to homicide by this smiley


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Is a fan of that certain guy whom I find to be a total twat.

~ Doesn't quite know who I mean.

~ hint: It isn't your avatar. Other hint: he likes fish sticks.


----------



## ATF

- Hates Angle vs Michaels

- Has the (2nd) most badass female singer in the world for his avatar

- Has some very interesting opinions


----------



## Alim

- Has a blog
- Has a meme in his/her sig
- Has made 921 posts since January 2012


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Lives in a fantastic city.
Has fantastic taste in women.
Thinks Fandango is just fantastic.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Makes awesome GFX
Fan of The Shield
Joined in Jun 2012


----------



## obby

likes 2013 rvd for some reason
also a sting fan
has jumped for joy at least five times in life


----------



## Chip Kelly

Claims to keep it 300 but we'll see how true that is when the Persians invade.
Is as Canadian as maple syrup pie, possibly even moreso.
Wasn't aware until he read this sentence that I just saw a bit of a Boy Meets World episode where the oldest sister from Full House plays a witch.


----------



## charlesxo

Repped me on my first post
Sig is very true
Used to have the name jerichosjacket


----------



## Fru

- Terrible username is going to colour his posts for me for the forseeable future.
- STRAIGHT UP LOOKS EXACTLY like Olivia Munn
- Looks to be 18 or less


----------



## Buttermaker

Great artist
Standout star of 2013
Piano skills make me think he was The Maestro of WCW fame


----------



## Daiko

- Hasn't made many posts in his almost 4 year stay on these forums
- Is Canadian.
- Apparently a fan of Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## 751161

- Sometimes confused with Zack Ryder.
- Is in PWC with me.
- Pretty cool dude.


----------



## Strongside

- Makes amazing Signatures
- Daniel Bryan Fan
- Joined Nov 2012


----------



## SonoShion

Has a Rant about him 
Digs James Blake
Makes threads without giving his own input/opinion


----------



## Strongside

So, someone ranted about me? Awesome.


----------



## Andre

EDITED: FFS you ninja'd me!

Has strong in his name

Has side in his name

That's about all I know...


----------



## obby

Lost 3-0, but won the passing
Is a black man trapped in a Caucasian body
Almost definitely doesn't live in South Ontario


----------



## Alim

- TNA fan
- Likes the PTP
- From Vancouver


----------



## Black Jesus

Has a large black man as their avatar.
Has a super sex signature.
Joined in 2007.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LIKE

A 

BOSS

:agree:


----------



## Magic

likes underage girls
potentially likes underage boys
pedo


----------



## obby

likes Oberyn Martell
fuck why did I spoil myself
WHY


----------



## SonoShion

Keeps it threehunit'
His previous sig was better
Never attended a Mania


----------



## TAR

Joined in 2012
Lives in Manhattan
Fan of Entourage.

(Idunno that's all I got)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nice Avy

Aussie

joined 2012


----------



## Strongside

Thinks Swagger rocks
Thinks Karla Lopez is the hottest model/actress alive
Joined June 2010


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh

Likes James Blake
Tar Heel
Has more posts than me


----------



## NoyK

- Is a new poster
- Has an unreadable username
- Is a new poster


----------



## Fru

- Username is similarly unreadable. My brain makes a vague noiyhk sound then moves on.
- Has a GOAT sig._ THIS IS A BALD STATEMENT OF FACT, NOT OPINION_
- Uppercase K in usertitle continues to perplex me


----------



## SonoShion

Metro as fuck
Plays Piano x3
Has John Cena and Miz among his fav rasslers :bs:


----------



## Pratchett

-Very recognizable avatar
-Likes Dean Ambrose, so obviously has good taste in wrasslers
-Has been confused about my country of origin


----------



## TAR

- Somebody has to be a bastard, and it may aswell be him.
- He's from some place I've never heard of.
- Likes Harry Dresden


----------



## Strongside

- Has a girl dancing gif
- From Australia
- Joined Jan 2012


----------



## Alim

- From North Carolina :flair3
- Likes Porter Robinson
- Possibly has a "Strongside" to him


----------



## SonoShion

Ruined my rep page
Is getting payback soon
Wishes Fandango is going to win the MITB briefcase which I pray to god is not going to happen.


----------



## MOX

is chinses
is japnese
is koreanse

or something


----------



## SonoShion

ICH BIN DEUTSCH!


----------



## MOX

is not japnese
is no chinsy
is doitchty or some kind of thing


----------



## NoyK

Has a very ...interesting avatar
Has a great choice in women
Leaves some of the best reps on this forum (Y)


----------



## MOX

get ninja'd like a bitch
something else
blah blah and that kind of thing


----------



## SonoShion

Spends a friday on a RASSLIN FORUM
Drunk or high
Thinks about scratching his balls right now


----------



## NoyK

Ninjas me in a frequent basis (motherfu-)
Always has the most original yet random sig/avy combos
Has some of the best weed in this forum

Edit: fuck this


----------



## HOJO

Dem heel Orton flashbacks in avatar :mark: :mark: :mark: 
GOAT!
Nice sig GIF


----------



## Alim

- CM Punk fan (possibly also straight edge)
- TNA mark
- From the Negaverse/Force


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is ready for Bound for Glory
Fan of Edge
Likes Nirvana (Y)

EDIT
Is in the WF Big Brother Game with me
Likes the PTP
Gave me a link for Big Brother season 15 (Y)


----------



## Daiko

Counting down to RVD's return
Seems to be a RVD fan
From Wisonsin


----------



## Isotopes

Appears to be into anime.
Looks to be from a place that I have never of.
Likes tits.


----------



## Redwood

- Orton mark.
- Possibly likes "The Chronic".
- Most likely loves WWF 2000.


----------



## NoyK

Has my name on his user title
Is obviously a beatles fan
Stole CP's avatar


----------



## TAR

Gotta thing for red suits.
There is a decent man in him, but he can't find it.
From Parts Unknown, but somewhere near the atlantic ocean.


----------



## charlesxo

Looks like Seth Rogen.
Googling his user name comes up with his avatar.
Has a badass sig.


----------



## NoyK

Has the funniest username in this forum :lol
Has grandpa Super Mario as an avatar 
Marks for...BO DALLAS?!


----------



## HOJO

NoyK said:


> Has the funniest username in this forum :lol
> Has grandpa Super Mario as an avatar
> Marks for...BO DALLAS?!


Lives somewhere in an ocean 
Full green rep
Thinks about breaking skies


----------



## Isotopes

Wants green rep. 
Avid TNA fan.
Enjoys asking people if they know who he is.


----------



## HOJO

Implies that I want green rep.
Loves dialogue boxes
Doesn't mention G.O.A.T. Sailor Venus avatar


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Ready for Bound of Glory
TNA fan
WWE got awesome on 6/16/13


----------



## 751161

- IS READY FOR ROB.....VAN...DAM!
- Got beaten by me in the History Draft.  But then I got :berried by ABH. 
- Awesome guy.


----------



## Daiko

Bryan Fan
Quality Sig Maker
Douche


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Christian
Same age as me
Just gave him rep for a funny ass picture


----------



## geraldinhio

-Changed his sig and avatar from Alex Morgan. Which makes me sad.

- Has a strange name. Any story behind it? 

- BOB VAN DAM


----------



## Daiko

Irish
FINLERGH
Fan of Dexter


----------



## geraldinhio

-Pokemon fan.

-Posts epic NXT reviews. :lmao 

- His username loosely translates to drum from Japanese? Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## Daiko

(Close, but that's Shime-Daiko. Mines is short for Daikokuten the japanese god of great darkness and thanks :lol)

A fan of Real Madrid
Enjoys watching PWG
Seems to be a fan of The Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## NoyK

- GOAT Pokemon poster
- Has a crush for Nigri (who can blame him  )
- Also leaves some of the best reps in this site


----------



## Daiko

Probably likes the rep I just sent. 
Birthday is 5 days before mine.
Fan of Eminem


----------



## GREEK FREAK

geraldinhio said:


> -Changed his sig and avatar from Alex Morgan. Which makes me sad.
> 
> -* Has a strange name. Any story behind it?*
> 
> - BOB VAN DAM


Yeah it was a nickname in high school. I have a long last name that no one can pronounce and it starts with Rat. So people call me rat short and then eventually Ratman was a nickname.

Fan of Skillet, im actually going to a festival to see them this week
Just sent you rep not to long ago
Likes Christian


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Breaktime over, I know y'all missed me.(All none of you)

Huge RVD fanatic
Has a long last name
Probably has a girlfriend

Man, it's good to be back.


----------



## SPCDRI

1. Enjoys posting the RAW thread
2. Video game fan.
3. From Maryland.


----------



## Buttermaker

Lack of signature frightens me
Has a lot of posts, but I haven't seen much of him around.. Perhaps I haven't noticed
Mets Fan?


----------



## NoyK

- Is a fan of old school wrestlers
- Lives in Canada
- Has been here longer than I have somehow


----------



## SonoShion

Didn't top my rep
Insults me by saying I look like Di Maria
Was happy when Randy main evented RAW


----------



## Daiko

Didn't get his rep topped
May or may not look like Di Maria
Knew NoyK was happy when Randy main evented RAW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Occasional Raw Discussion Thread poster
Apparently gives the best rep
Is not Asian as I once thought

Ninja'd

Might be from the UK
A fellow fan of Pokemon
A fellow fan of Super Smash Bros


----------



## charlesxo

Name proposes a challenge.
Posts on this thread a lot.
Likes pokemon.


----------



## Pratchett

-May or may not actually be named "Mike"
-Recently became a Premium member
-Claims to be from somewhere that is not Australia...


----------



## Fru

If memory serves, looks a touch like Adam Savage
Hasn't struck me as a prat, yet (prat, yet, pratyet, pratchett, lolololol)
Is catching up to me rep-wise, not best pleased precious, not best pleased at all.

EDIT: The big 1k posts and I wasted it on this shit, fml


----------



## charlesxo

Fru said:


> If memory serves, looks a touch like Adam Savage
> Hasn't struck me as a prat, yet (prat, yet, pratyet, pratchett, lolololol)
> Is catching up to me rep-wise, not best pleased precious, not best pleased at all.
> 
> EDIT: The big 1k posts and I wasted it on this shit, fml


Posts in Games & Trivia don't count right?


----------



## shutupchico

makes me think of clitoris
character from one of the best shows on tv as avatar
from australia


----------



## BULLY

username indicates he is a fan of razer ramon/scott hall
helped expose riot
has a certain flow to his posts like he is rapping or some shit


----------



## Daiko

Avatar looks like it's laughing at his posts
Made a few decent rants and a few awful ones
Lifts


----------



## charlesxo

Since I've joined has always had matching avatar and sig
Lives in the Kalos region
Likes 'soccer' :troll


----------



## SonoShion

Models
Looks like a girl
Loves the animo Bleach


----------



## Fru

FUCKED ME OVER in this game earlier unk2
Name change, thank the gods
Has a cutie for a sig, who is?

EDIT: GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

FUCKED ME OVER in this game right this moment
Typo or not, 'animo' is all I shall ever call anime from now on.
I always briefly think sigpic = backstreet boys and am disappointed


----------



## Daiko

Got Ninja'd.
Assassins Creed Fan.
Plays Piano but doesn't play the Pokemon Battle theme. Dissapoint.


----------



## Fru

If you mean the 'trainer battle' etc theme, I've been trying to learn that since New Years lol, it's a doozy though. I have plenty of other pokétunes though, you JERK. 

Plz continue game with that undeserving wretch Daiko, thnx


----------



## Daiko

Doesn't love me anymore
Still doesn't Pokemon. lol.
Suuuuuuuuucks


----------



## SonoShion

Are you brit or merican Daiko? 

And animo wasn't a typo FRU, I invented this :jericho

edit: lol is that the only jericho smiley we have?


----------



## Daiko

SonoShion said:


> Are you brit or merican Daiko?
> 
> And animo wasn't a typo FRU, I invented this :jericho
> 
> edit: lol is that the only jericho smiley we have?


Brit.


----------



## Nostalgia

Pokemon thread king

Good poster in general

Cool sig


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Love MR. Ziggles
The Christian jacket in your avi is superb
Your name makes me feel rather Nostalgic


----------



## Norb Jr

Joined two years and two months after me

Has a shark jobbing to lesnar in his sig

Has one green bar under post count


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has an avatar of Tails
- The "Zack Ryder" of this forum
- Will probably be offended by me comparing him to Zack Ryder

I really missed this thread.


----------



## Alim

- Has 165 posts since Jan 2013
- Is learning to break kayfabe
- Really missed this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been here a lot longer than me
- Is happy that Fandango will be in the WHC MITB
- Uh, Has a Mother


----------



## Pratchett

-Has the same Avy and Sig since the last time seen by me in this game
-Joined the same month as me, but hasn't put as much effort into it
-Don't see as often outside of Games & Trivia


----------



## Punkhead

- Gives awesome reps
- Is a fan of Terry Pratchett's Discworld series
- Likes Sam Vimes


----------



## Ruth

@ Pratchett
- Considers this a game :drake2
- Combines the Andy-esque conventions of rambunctious behaviour with gentleman-like conduct
- Has or will eventually have taken a shit today

@Tomas
- Makes me baffled with how he ever managed to end up with full reds at how he's doing now
- Possibly the same age as me
- Has one of the hotter sigs on the site atm


----------



## TAR

- Funniest motherfucker on the forum, I said it. I said it.
- Gotta thing for Shinedown

- Mordecai


----------



## Buttermaker

Shows some love for #demboys
An Aussie! 
A rather respectable poster on this forum


----------



## charlesxo

In the words of Scott Steiner is a 'North Mexican'
Hasn't posted too much
Don't understand username


----------



## Ruth

EDIT: Directed at Aussierocket

- Flaterrer  
- Has a distressingly cute avatar
-


----------



## charlesxo

Confused the fuck out of me.
posts video that could still apply to me.
comes from a place called Fuk u?


----------



## Ruth

- Has a really TL;DR sig
- Using my excessive qualifications in Geography, I can impeccably calculate that this user is most definitely _not_ from Australia
- fuk u


----------



## Pratchett

-Location is no less legitimate than mine
-Mordecai avy is (Y)
-How many "o"s will there be?


----------



## charlesxo

Seems like a nice guy
Made me google Ankh-Morpork
According to facial recognition sites looks black.


----------



## Pratchett

-Can't change name for 3 months
-Disappointed with some of the people he's met
-May know the bastard what gave me explosive diarrhea on one occasion


----------



## charlesxo

Likes cosplay?
Likes Jessica Nigri?
Likes Jessica Nigri cosplay?


----------



## Redwood

- Changed his username.
- I think of the anime of the same name.
- Joined this year.


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a Beatles fan (I approve)

Joined 7 months before me

Is a college student


----------



## Redwood

- Fan of Tails.
- Fan of Chris Jericho mark)
- Loves Tails Adventure.


----------



## charlesxo

Est 1993.
May live in a yellow submarine.
Moustache.


----------



## Callisto

Possibly resides in any place outside of Australia.
Joined this year.
No idea who you were prior to the name change.


----------



## charlesxo

Might be born in the same year as me.
Is Teh Jericho Fan.
Mike Litoris.


----------



## NoyK

Is a Bleach fan, obviously
Tries to hide the fact that he's in Australia
Is relatively new, so I don't know what else to say


----------



## SonoShion

He's not, it's a reference to Nirvana
Thinks about attending WM30
Puts effort in reps


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably looks better than me
- Is not a virgin
- Although he probably is

Come on next poster. Take you best shot. :clay


----------



## Fru

帖子在這個線程太多

無法讀取該

可能會或可能不會愛上我


----------



## Pratchett

-Feicim cad a rinne tú ann
-Sin go leor cliste
-Níl a fhios agam más féidir leat a léamh fiú seo


----------



## BULLY

embraces his feminine side
has a similar posting style to froot and their names are similar
probably doesn't like the second comment

*this was for fru

pratchett

is also a sound 13er
likes to fish
is an old cunt (no offence)


----------



## Pratchett

-Sopranos mark
-Rants heavyweight
-Offense on the internet? ***** please...


----------



## Fru

Pratchett said:


> -Feicim cad a rinne tú ann
> -Sin go leor cliste
> -Níl a fhios agam más féidir leat a léamh fiú seo


Since I am in a perma-state of being unable to rep you... Is breá liom é. Ní féidir liom Gaeilge a léamh go nádúrtha cé go 

@Bully

Correct
Still less of a rugged womaniser than a feminine Fru
Probably won't like that second comment


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Curse you for making me use Google Translate
- You screwed up the second one *points and laughs*
- May or may not be in love with me


----------



## SonoShion

Never attended an ECW event
Had the balls to call me a virgin
Thinks I'm better looking than him


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like being called a virgin
- Is fuming mad at me right now
- I hope we're still friends


----------



## Isotopes

*Prefers old school gaming over modern gaming.
*Is looking to make amends.
*Enjoys mythical scenery.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes money
- Lives in New York
- Joined in 2006


----------



## Fru

'Topes loooooose....'Topes loooose
Great sigpic. Starry Night is an instant seal of afruval, at all times
Avatar made me hungry for some reason.

EDIT: This thread is going to lead to me murdering someone someday soon.

Outdoing himself on the blandest possible 3 things
A retro avatar and a scenery-porn sig does not an enthralling post make
Let this be a lesson in constructive criticism


----------



## SonoShion

Grew on me <3
Never saw him posting something rasslin related
Has a unique 9.99 posts per day


----------



## Pratchett

-Probably knows what country I live in now
-Likes to see skin in the Random Picture Thread
-Likes to see skin in User CP


----------



## Fru




----------



## SonoShion

Botched the gif he repped me, AGAIN
Gets ninja'd left and right
Should know that "Skin" is becoming an instant classic. Amirite Pratch


----------



## Fru

Lol, oh balls, I repped like 60 people that gif. SORRY EVERYONE

Don't understand your 3rd one 

Plz continue game with Sono


----------



## NoyK

- One of my favorite members in this forum, and he's just a 13'er yet
- Draws really well
- Plays piano


----------



## Pratchett

-Doesn't like botched rep gifs
-Wants to see Wagg's pic
-Damn right about the skin. I didn't botch the gif I sent you, right? 

DAMN! Ninja'd _TWICE_!!!

@ Fru
-Very stingy handing out the rep
-Can't rep me even though he wants to because he can't be bothered to rep random strangers just to spread it around
-Send me the rep gif and don't botch it!

@ NoyK
-Still has great creepy Orton avy
-Has a soft spot for a couple of 13'ers
-Uh, more posts per day than me


----------



## Fru

NoyK said:


> - One of my favorite members in this forum, and he's just a 13'er yet
> - Draws really well
> - Plays piano


Big lol @ possibly unintentional diss - I draw "really well", but merely "play piano" :lol :lol

Too lazy to think, NEXT POSTER DO ABOVE ME


----------



## NoyK

- Got ninja'd
- Another GOAT 13'er (Y)
- Hasn't changed his avy/sig combo which is a good thing

Edit: Almost got ninja'd myself, this thread, man.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was once believed to be a girl
- Is not online right know
- Has a random goat in his sig

Wow, Fru was so brutally honest that he made me not want to play this anymore.
However I will continue to play because I enjoy playing this with you all.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Loves to rate sigs
Has scentless farts
Has jungle fever


----------



## Ruth

- Has possibly the greatest username in the history of the internet and all visual mediums of communication
- Will probably have a terrible run in Rants for having the forever-cursed Bret Hart Default WF Avatar
- Sig is ugly


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is so froot it takes an extra two O's to describe him
- Was once behind me and liked my cardboard box
- Current location suggests that he got tired of my cardboard box and is now walking away from me while flipping me the bird


----------



## Alim

- Last edited his post today at 04:14PM (PST)
- Likes to make grades
- Is currently online


----------



## NoyK

- Is the biggest Fandango mark in the site (maybe besides TehJerichoFan.... :side: )
- Remembers the WEBCAM SHOWS event on WF
- Has one of the best avatars in the site :mark:


----------



## Pratchett

-Out and about in the Atlantic
-Botched a rep gif to me
-I think he did it on purpose :hmm:


----------



## BULLY

is a wrestling fan
posts on wrestling forum
has a wife

yeah i cant be bothered anymore


----------



## GREEK FREAK

In the WF Big Brother game
Just won his debate
Used to be YESYESYES


----------



## HOJO

Morgan fan
R-Truth got their hometown wrong 
Did this one before


----------



## Pratchett

-I judge to be TNA mark by sig
-Seems to have Sailor Moon avy
-Been here 10 months longer than me


----------



## Fru

- Undeserving of my brilliant reps, due to disparaging reaction to the sisyphean efforts I go to every time.
- I'm going to be majorly controversial and say I'm not a fan of your sig. Pic doesn't do it for me and the 2 parts not being similarly aligned messes with my brain. Plz can we still be friends? y [ ] n [ ]
- Avatar is great though, I'm a big fan of drawn artwork. Just wish I knew the character to better appreciate it.


----------



## charlesxo

Next time I want him to rep me porn
Finds Brit Marling 'cute'
I have obtained his aFRUval


----------



## Pratchett

-Doesn't know the meaning of "porn rep" til I get his approval 
-Disappointed in Basquiette or whatever his name was
-Ninja'd me before I could address Fru


----------



## Fru

Address me, you coward
I'm too classy for a straight-up pornrep, I prefer to send something that is life-affirmingly beautiful just to look at. 
Let's take as an example, oh, I don't know, say, Alison Brie, from TV's Community. Also, lesbians.


----------



## Pratchett

-Oh, is that how it is?
-So Alison Brie is the only beautiful creature on this whole earth?
-Wait til you get my next rep. You just wait.


----------



## Daiko

Sends great Reps
Gets sent great reps in return
Reps man.. Reps..


----------



## BULLY

sends great rep
wonder if he raps as good as he reps
is a cunt.


----------



## charlesxo

Is a cunt as well.
Has strong dislike for Metrosexuals.
Unsure if homophobic as well.


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a fan on Nirvana (Y)

Is apparently not from Australia :hmm:

Is 18 years old.


----------



## Isotopes

*Owns at least one DVD set of a favorite sitcom.
*Has played Sonic games extensively.
*Started the fire and blamed it on Ryan.


----------



## charlesxo

Born in the same year as me.
Sig of awesomeness.
I don't know who Ryan is but apparently he started the fire.

Fuck!

NYC baby!
May be interested in the arts.
At one point of his life was referred to as Spiderman.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently looks like Olivia Munn
- A newbie compared to me *Points and laughs*
- *Points and laughs somemore*


----------



## charlesxo

I have more posts
I have more rep
*points and laughs*


----------



## Isotopes

*Chose a very intriguing, thoughtful quote for his sig.
*Was born in 1994 or 1995.
*Appears to be one of the newest Lifetime Platinum Members within this community.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been here fore so long I feel I have to bow down to them in respect
- Will not get a bow down from me (Na Na Na Na Na Na)
- Probably doesn't care



Bleach said:


> I have more posts
> I have more rep
> *points and laughs*


:taker :vince2


----------



## Isotopes

*Has a dozen My Chemical Romance posters scattered throughout the walls of his room.
*Is an A+ student.
*Has attended a wrestling show in the past year.


----------



## Strongside

- Used to be called Spiderman in 7th grade.
- Has a trippy avatar.
- Is from NY City.


----------



## Alim

- Likes Deadmau5
- Likes Daft Punk
- Likes Skrillex


----------



## charlesxo

Fan....
Dan.....
Go..


----------



## Skins

bleach fan
cudi fan
from Australia


----------



## Isotopes

*Considers Fandango a future world champion.
*Strongly believes PTP will beat The Shield to become new WWE Tag Team Champions.
*Will be watching Money in the Bank via online stream in two weeks.

EDIT:

*Has money on Dolph Ziggler winning the WHC from Alberto at Money in the Bank '13.
*Is gonna go grab food when Chris Jericho vs. Ryback comes on.
*Wants to see Daniel Bryan go against John Cena at SummerSlam.


----------



## __Rock__

He's American
Likes money
Is funny


----------



## Strongside

Likes The Rock
From London England
Has an awesome sig


----------



## __Rock__

From NC
Likes TIESTO
Posted 826 times


----------



## 751161

- Has a good list of favourite wrestlers.
- Is currently using one of my sigs I made for him *BRO FIST*
- Is relatively new here.


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a fan of Daniel Bryan I think. I may be wrong though hehe :hmm:

Makes awesome sigs

Is getting yelled at by Scott Steiner


----------



## Fru

- Michael Scott quoting SNL (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)
- May or may not be aware of the "Miles per hour" joke in Tails' name. (Blew my mind clean out my skull when I was told)
- I believe I already repped you to this effect, but seeing your usertitle puts that song in my head for like an hour everytime

EDIT: *Sigh*, I once again must spread rep around before repping someone, seems to be my only default state. So here Pwoper: My reaction to being repped an Office .gif:


----------



## Pratchett

-Reluctant to spread rep around to send to someone specific
-Seems to like Office gifs in addition to some others :hmm:
-Hopefully appreciates the lovely peace offering gif I sent him and is no longer mad at me


----------



## Buttermaker

Appreciates a good, tall, cold, crisp glass of beer
Sends good gifs relating to beer.. Kudus, fellow wrestling forum member 
Possibly watching a good episode of Parks and Recreation right now or sharpening up on his chess boxing skills


----------



## Skins

apart of the history draft
big razor guy
nice sig


----------



## charlesxo

Very uncreative at this.
Couldn't read the bleach note in my sig.
Potentially a douche.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Looks like Olivia Munn
Used to be Mike Litoris
Recently got a gold membership


----------



## Pratchett

-Is found in a state known for cheese
-Currently wants to know who I would punch in the face
-Isn't getting an answer soon from me


----------



## Punkhead

@BLEACH

Has like a hundred posts in this thread (24).
Is definitely not from Australia.
BLEACH - not the anime.

@Pratchett:

Still gives awesome reps.
One of the best 13ers.
Wants us to read books.


----------



## Pratchett

-Good repper in his own right
-Has good taste in music, from what I've seen
-Completely ignored The Ratman for some reason :lol


----------



## Fru

- I'll be honest, I had to sit and try to work out whether that gif you sent me was a peace offering or an act of war - I'm a hard fella to please, and my standards were NOT MET.
- If in doubt in future, here's a hint. It would BRIE in your best interests to ALISON to this clue. 
- Also, ruggedly handsome blonde guys. 

Fuck, I just made that 3 things all about myself. Narcissism thy name is Fru. At least I still retain the basic selfawareness to realise it, if not do anything about it :littlefinger

- Hasn't responded to my Adam Savage lookalike comparison...?
- Is keen on fishing and hunting and various other outdoorsman activities. 
- Probably owns at least one quirky hat, e.g. with corks dangling from it.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined the same month as me.

Looks at Jaime Lannister's hair while sighing wistfully.

Acknowleged by Scott Steiner.*


----------



## Fru

Joined the same month as me

Somewhere with a can of beans, and a pocketful of dreams

ignored by Scott Steiner


----------



## Punkhead

Gives great reps.
Is the greatest human being to ever walk this undeserving Earth. (UNCONFIRMED)
Acknowledged by SCOTT STEINER.


----------



## charlesxo

Has acknowledged and counted my posts on this thread.
Birthday is 20 days off mine.
Favourite athlete is...Linas Kleiza :lol



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Looks at Jamie Lannister's hair while sighing wistfully.*


:lmao


----------



## Pratchett

-Has good taste in fave wrestlers
-Quickly making a name for himself on WF
-Definitely bears a resemblance to Olivia Munn

@ Fru
-So you want to be repped ruggedly handsome blonde guys? Be careful what you ask for... 8*D


----------



## __Rock__

Used to be called Bearcatter
Born on the G.O.A.T month January
Likes Discworld


----------



## Coach

Likes the rock

Is from England

May be the rock for all we know under disguise.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko

Called Pepsi
Fuckin' Ninja'd Me
Made a Post one time.


----------



## __Rock__

Likes William Regal
Likes Pokemon
Been a member for 9 months


----------



## Isotopes

*Loves his Pokemon.
*Woke up this morning and logged onto WF before eating his breakfast.
*Short and sweet username.


----------



## Daiko

Isotopes said:


> *Loves his Pokemon.
> *Woke up this morning and logged onto WF before eating his breakfast.
> *Short and sweet username.


Is right
Is Wrong
Has an odd Username


----------



## Alim

- Likes Pokemon
- Specifically Clefable
- Has a rep power between 3501-4000


----------



## 751161

- Is a dedicated fan of Fandango. 
- Has a GOAT signature and obviously wants Fandango to win the Briefcase.
- Is taking part in WF Big Brother.


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Daniel Bryan
-Username courtesy of CM Punk
-Been here a couple months longer than me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Once repped me because he had to spread rep around
Not as mean as his title proclaims
Is heterosexual


----------



## RyanPelley

- Likes science projects
- Hates Indian food
- Likes missionary sex


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Likes porn
Hates hates traffic
Was once caught masturbating


----------



## Pratchett

-Wants porn reps
-Claims to be old enough
-Hasn't proved that he is yet... :side:


----------



## Alim

- Used to be known as Bearcatter
- One post away from 900
- May start repping people with porn


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Might be Terry Pratchett
Joined here 7 months ago
1 post away from 900

EDIT: 

Wants Titus O'Neil to be a WWE Champion
Fandango fan
We both said that Pratchett was 1 away from 900


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Apparerently was ninja'd by fandango
Hasn't noticed yet
Will probably edit his post now


----------



## WrestlinFan

Likes PS1 era games.
Has a stressful school life.
Has been a member for less than a year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is a Wrestling Fan
Judging by his avatar, you are a fan of CM Punk
Is probably on his cell phone or some other kind of mobile device right now


----------



## Punkhead

All-American.
Has a good taste in music.
Shares birthday with Larry Bird and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*2 Time PWA Tag Team Champion.

Lives in the middle of Nowhere.

Joined on December 2011.*


----------



## Pratchett

-Still has one of the best sigs on this entire forum
-Posts in *bold blue*
-Hasn't started fighting the :brodgers yet.


----------



## SonoShion

Drunk at 6AM
Has a wife
Is about 30 years old


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The biggest Sion Sono fan ever.
Often reps me (and others) with various sexy gifs.
Thinks I have great taste in music, films and rasslin' (he's right)


----------



## SonoShion

Should watch _Consequences of Love_ today
Should watch korean _New World_
Should watch _Stoker_


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I actually watched Consequences Of Love the other day, but yet to write up about it. Will post in DA GENERAL MOVIE DISCUSSION soon.

Also: 

Along with blarg, introduced me to the magic of Love Exposure
Digs Mr Brooks and Vicious Traditions by The Veils
We both agree that Clint Mansell is the king


----------



## SonoShion

Apparently hasn't enjoyed the art of CoL
Even though the high posting amount, I've never seen him posting something in the RAW, General WWE or PPV section
Probably can't wait either until Breaking Bad S05 P2 airs


----------



## Skins

is a regular in rants
quite funny
was the one who revealed riots fraud or maybe that was jupes


----------



## charlesxo

Has an avatar for a sig or a sig for an avatar?
Doesn't have a caps lock key or just fails to utilize it enough.
Has never started a thread.


----------



## Skins

IS MY ARCH ENEMY IN THIS THREAD
IS SECRETLY MIKE LITOIRS DISGUISED AS BLEACH
IS ABOUT 25 HOURS AWAY FORM ME


----------



## charlesxo

His caps lock button is now broken or definitely over utilized.
Falsely states my old name is apparently a secret.
Made a simple spelling mistake.

*from, you're welcome :sandow


----------



## Skins

That was the most greatest Sandow usage Ive ever seen ositivity

however that only 2 things about me bud


----------



## charlesxo

I was insinuating at the third point...'bud'.


----------



## Skins

well maybe I knew that and just for the sake of conversation wanted to critique you on your usage of sandow :andy















(if you dont watch Parks I stop with the references)


----------



## Fru

critique :sandow


----------



## Skins

^ thank you


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. Has a sig of the most overrated guy in WWE
2. His favorite superstars in the list is good - except the guy in sig
3. Probably 25 yrs old


----------



## Skins

should just give up watching tna
styles is the man
haha nowhere never that age


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. Ziggler's best at selling
2. best match was against Del Rio @ Payback
3. Age around 20-30


----------



## Isotopes

*Has watched the Triple Threat match from Unbreakable 2005 at least a dozen times.
*Strongly believes he would qualify to write an AJ Styles biography.
*Has an autographed copy of something in his collection of all things wrestling.


----------



## geraldinhio

-Formerly known as spiderman.

-Has a fantastic signature. Love it. 

-Have barely seen a post from him ever. I can only assume he's less active.


----------



## Fru

Your username is very close to my mum's name. 
Straight up looks like Finlay is taking a shit in your sig
Green White and Gold - Irish or just a fan of Irish wrestlers?


----------



## geraldinhio

-His mother's name is Geraldine I'm assuming?  This shit shouldn't be said on forums.

-Appreciates the greatness of Jamie GOAT Lannister. 

- Often mistake his username with Froot. :side:

Yep, Irish. Finlay, Sheamus and Devitt are boss though. Look up Prince Devitt if you haven't seen him before.


----------



## Fru

- Close, but no! stop guessing!
- *Jaime
- :varys

If Devitt is the third guy in your sig, he looks like Hugh Grant and the guy who's torturing Theon had a baby. 

EDIT: NO, not Hugh Grant, it was Ioan Gruffudd I was thinking of.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is too good at charades, and makes ones that are too hard to guess which in turn makes me upset. :leslie
But he's a nice guy so that makes up for it. :waffle
We're both flying the flag for 13ers. It's a tough job, but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## MOX

Is the King of 13ers as I was once the Saviour of the 11ers before everyone told me to fuck off and that shit was boring.

Has pretty much the most awesome user name since I've been a member here.

Would high five me if I asked him to.


----------



## Skins

hes not the hero this forum needs but the Savior it deserves
Are you a nark ?
OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHA

How was that ? :tom


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is named Greg.
Was damn pissed in the official match thread when Ziggler lost the World Title, before recovering and getting excited about his face run.
Picked Bret Hart in the official draft.


----------



## Skins

AlienBountyHunter said:


> *Is named Greg.*
> Was damn pissed in the official match thread when Ziggler lost the World Title, before recovering and getting excited about his face run.
> Picked Bret Hart in the official draft.


Dat fourth wall unk

friend of mines in this messageboard we call WF
puts up with DAT :ziggler1 love from time to time
gets another thumbs up for knowing about the great show ever Parks and Rec


----------



## Isotopes

*Joined around the time Sheamus won his first - and only - Royal Rumble.
*Is a few posts shy of a thousand.
*Started watching wrestling no longer than ten years ago.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Used to be called Spiderman in the 7th grade.

Lives in New York City.

Joined 7 years ago this month.*


----------



## 189558

-Joined almost four months ago.
-Has posted 756 times as I'm typing this.
-Favorite wrestling promotion is TNA according to their profile.


----------



## RyanPelley

- Lives 15 minutes away from me (haven't met)
- Has been here for several years.
- Doesn't post stupid shit.


----------



## Samoon

Fan of Ziggler(I think)
Has a cool username
Joined in 2011


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of DBZ.
Fan of Linkin*g* Park.
Tennis and football fan.


----------



## Daiko

Quality poster who was in the Red for some reason.. 
Mascara de la Muerte bitches!
Seems to be a fan of the Lucha style of Wrestling.


----------



## Pratchett

-Been here a few months longer than me
-Likes to match avatar and sig from what I've seen
-Has sent me some of the worst pics I have ever seen


----------



## charlesxo

Might of woken up in his own vomit.
Is old.
:brodgers!


----------



## Fru

'might of' - we can never be friends
Repped me the most horrific gif and will never get one from me again :varys
massive, massive superfan of the anime 'bleach'


----------



## Punkhead

Believes that Nothing is True and Everything is Permitted.
Claims to be able to play guitar and piano.
LOVES Jamie Lannister's hair.


----------



## Nostalgia

Used to have a ton of red rep, now it's all green
Made me a sig once
Joined same month as me


----------



## SonoShion

solid poster
amazing sig
20 years old


----------



## __Rock__

From Manhattan
Join Feb 2012
Nice name


----------



## SonoShion

2 different "GOAT'S" ? Yeah right.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Manhattan.

Joined Feburary 2012.

Has 2,060 posts.*


----------



## NoyK

Posts in blue
Has a very original signature
Might be start decomposing soon


----------



## Isotopes

Enjoys reading motivational quotes
Joined this community circa CM Punk's first WWE Championship victory
Has watched 8 Mile inside of a car while stuck in traffic going 8 miles per hour.


----------



## Fru

Avatar making me think of the Springyard Zone from Sonic 1. Got that tune in my head now, thumbs up for that
Gonna reiterate how much I like your sigpic, one of the best I've seen.
Comparing our join-date to posts ratio is making me think I maybe post too much


----------



## 751161

- Obviously a fan of Game of Thrones.
- Almost always say his name as 'Froot' because I'm an idiot.
- One of the best posters to join this year. Probably in the running for the End of year Award.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Got his name from the famous CM Punk promo.
Got to the final of the previous history draft, only to be beaten in a dramatic finale by yours truly. o)
Does very good work in the graphics section.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. Loves Daniel Radcliffe 
2. Not into the bWo rage
3. Must be a decent poster - considering a 13' joiner and has same level of rep as mine


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Wait, what? I don't love Daniel Radcliffe, what gave you that idea?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Wait, what? I don't love Daniel Radcliffe, what gave you that idea?


dude in the tub looks like him


----------



## charlesxo

Doesn't love Daniel Radcliffe.
Puzzled by AJ-Styles comments.
Watches a lot of TV series.

Confused ABH
Big AJ Styles mark.
Has had the formar usernames of THE Jorge Suarez™, Phenomenal One, Goldfinger.


----------



## Fru

On the road to rep-demption
Avatar always fools me for a second into reading his posts with an air of him facepalming during them
For some reason is rampantly anti-australian, despite being Australian


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. Game of Thrones Mark
2. Probably a Lesnar mark too.
3. Deserves a premium membership


----------



## Buttermaker

AJ Styles fanatic 
Havent seen much of him around 
Either watching Stripes like I am or practicing his Wu-Tang sword style


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nick Bockwinkel fan.

Scott Hall fan.

Been on here for 4 years.*


----------



## Alim

- Username is based off a poker hand
- Ric Flair fan
- Getting ignored by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Pratchett

-Has great sig and avatar
-More than 10 times as many posts as me
-Fan of millions of dollars


----------



## Isotopes

Has smoked a cigar before.
Built a fire before.
Set a man on fire before.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Started the wrestling memory game
Just answered his question
Was called Spiderman at one point in his life


----------



## Fru

*- Is good friends with B1 and B2??*










*- Knows Hyper Fang??*










*- Can drop a mean rap??*


----------



## Pratchett

-Has decided not to rep me anymore
-Has left me wondering about his (her?) gender lately
-Gets ninja'd more than anyone else I have ever seen


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Got my hopes up, then dashed them
Raised his e-voice at me while intoxicated
Doesn't care about the above 2


----------



## Pratchett

-Really had it coming to him and he knows it
-Shouldn't take it personally that I raised my e-voice at him while drinking
-Right about the third, though


----------



## Kratosx23

Joined in 2013
Thinks of himself as a bastard
Reads The Dresden Files, or watched the tv show. One or the other, maybe both.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Huge Wade Barrett fan
Better know as Pyro
Huge Game of Thrones fan


----------



## Pratchett

-Hasn't yet been told by me that he posts in here too much
-Now has been told by me that he posts in here too much
-Still all right in my book, though


----------



## Punkhead

Wants people to kill, quarter and behead referees at FIFA World Cup 2014.
Likes to quote Harry Dresden.
Loves train wrecks.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Potentially disagrees with fellow Lucha enthusiast on this board, Rah, on AAA's TripleMania being an apparent hot mess.

~ Might like sun dried tomatoes.

~ Shouldn't eat them b/c if you eat all of the broodwich, well, things don't end so kindly.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Likes Fluro Pink and Lime Green
Likes Teenage Girls
Wears size 'small' shirts


----------



## obby

thinks people are disgusting
thinks the world is disgusting
thinks I'm wrong about those last two things


----------



## TAR

- Likes Pokemon
- Isn't a member of the BwO
- I wish that game in your sig was playable.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

He is from Australia and is propelled by Rocket Fuel.
Likes Snoop Doggy Dogg aka Snoop Dogg aka Snoop Dizzle aka Snoop Lion
Thinks Emma Stone is fit.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Has a mini yo-yo from the stock market

~ Has stocks from man-whoring.

~ Is en route to creating a SANSA smiley only like he can.


----------



## Punkhead

@CHAMP

Works as a graphics designer for PWA.
One of the, if not the best GFX posters ever.
Is a member of BWO.

@CODY

Watches lucha sometimes.
Likes bright colors.
Not a member of BWO.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. Loves Lucha
2. The chick on the sig is awesome (let me know who she is)
2. Watches PWA


----------



## charlesxo

The colour blue is very prominent on his sig and avatar
Still has his old name in sig.
Digs the chick in Thomas' sig.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. Would love to meet em since he/she Apparently looks like Olivia Munn
2. lives in a great country
3. has a sig that only most patient guys would read.


----------



## Samoon

Claims to be the only AJ Styles mark in this forum
Said Suarez was the 3rd best player in the world few months ago(lol)
Used to be be named Goldfinger


----------



## Al Borland

fan of DBZ
may or may not like samoon
sig was done by champviadq


----------



## Alim

- Indy wrestling fan
- Username possibly influenced by Home Improvement guy
- Learning to break kayfabe


----------



## Buttermaker

Likes posting in the NHL section
Canucks fan, hopefully happy that Bobby Lou is back as Canucks official starter
A fan of ole Fandango


----------



## Sex Ferguson

1.He appears to be a Bockwinkel fan
2. Candian
3. and a lot of green rep!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has an awesome name
Dolph Ziggler fan
From England


----------



## Buttermaker

Member of the history draft
Fan of the Stinger
Aint nothing wrong with being a fan of the Brew Crew.. Miller Park is one the nicest stadiums in the show


----------



## Ruth

@ Ratman

- Is ridiculously old (at least by his own standards)
- MURICA
- Is a conspiracy theorist against the ideologies of growing into adolescence.

@ Taker

- Is either old enough to remember pre-Golden Era wrestling, or knows far about the subject than more than obligated
- Astoundingly, hasn't been ridiculed by Headliner yet for being involved with BTB.
- Maple Syrup


----------



## SonoShion

In Amsterdam atm.
Visits this forum even when on holiday which proves legit love.
Just went to his profile to look for a 3rd thing but instead got added by me on Skype.


----------



## Bushmaster

-liked the movie Drive aswell (Y)
-has a PSN id (now wondering if I should add :hmm:
- one of the best reppers in this forum


----------



## MOX

- Is sorry about the life in Massachusetts.
- Probably doesn't get the Bee Gees reference.
- Is probably wondering why a cunt bothers with Bee Gee references on a wrestling forum.

Me too, fella.


----------



## Alim

- Is trying to evict himself from WF Big Brother
- Thinks scrilla is a wanker
- In the process of travelling back in time and hunting down Mrs. Rodgers


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Titus O'Neil
-May be predicting a MITB win by Fandango
-Posts in some sections I don't go to normally


----------



## Punkhead

Pratchett said:


> -Fan of Titus O'Neil
> -May be predicting a MITB win by Fandango
> -Posts in some sections I don't go to normally


I see him a lot, since we post in same section.
Used to be called Bearcatter (don't remember that one)
Likes Death.


----------



## Pratchett

-Has not changed his avy since I joined (_nothing wrong with it either_)
-Has turned his red bars into green, making him a hero and inspiration to many people around the world
-Knows a good post when he reads one and always responds appropriately (Y)


----------



## John-Morrison™

is a member from jan 2013
thinks he might be a bastard
thinks getting green bars makes you a hero


----------



## Buttermaker

Completely mis understood Pratchets post
Doesn't use capitals
Using my gift of general observation this young man above me is a Taka fan.


----------



## Daiko

Bockwinkel Fan
Participating in the History Draft
Canadian


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is starting to make his own sigs.
Will hopefully start trying some requests.
Has an avatar that I approve of. (I love game sprite gifs)


----------



## Daiko

The best GFX Poster on this site.
The man of 1004 Gifs
All round great guy


----------



## Al Borland

likes Pokemon
likes Japanese culture 
looks like he/she is well liked judging by rep


----------



## Isotopes

*Is slowly but surely climbing his way up the rep ladder.
*Possesses an extensive taste in wrestling.
*Feels like there are plenty of wrestlers throughout different promotions he watches that belong in the WWE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes a good bowl of Trix now and then
Fan of Shawn Michaels
Find it awesome that your from NYC and don't have the Yankees as your favorite team (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Is a Cheese Head
-Birthday is a month previous to mine
-Has a nice sig and avy combo :yum:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has probably never seen Orgazmo
- Not sure if from the UK or the US
- Has been more active lately


----------



## Isotopes

Will be watching tonight's Raw and is excited that it will be taking place in his hometown
Enjoys Pokemon and owns several cards
Thinks Cena should not be WWE Champion


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is online right now
- Took a break from this forum I guess
- Used to be called Spiderman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Likes classic games (Spyro)

Has a good eye for good landscapes

Joined very early this year


----------



## Andre

Likes girls who look pre-pubescent.

Marks for a goofy wrestler.

Took the most casual journey to WrestleMania of all time.


----------



## obby

lost the passing 

won the passing

IS THE PASSING :brodgers


----------



## Pratchett

-LOTR inspired avy
-Breaking Bad inspired sig
-Excellent taste in music, judging by profile (Y)


----------



## Buttermaker

Enjoys this great thread I blessed this forum with 
Great poster
See lyrically he's Mario Andretti on the mo-mo, ludicrously speedy or infectious on the slow-mo, heard him in the 80's j-beez on the promo with his never ending quest to get paper on the caper..


----------



## Pratchett

-Blessed this forum with this great thread
-Another great poster
-A Tribe Called Quest :mark:


----------



## charlesxo

Thing 1
Thing 2
Thing 3


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Nirvana fan (Y)
Boston Celtics fan
Has or had a PS3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool poster in my book

looks like a cool guy real life.

joined in 2012


----------



## charlesxo

Is a borderline pedophile.
Rogers Under 12's :lmao
Thinks Ratman looks like a cool guy in real life.


----------



## Punkhead

@Pratchett

Has a surprisingly low amount of posts.
Has a maximum amount of green squares.
Keeps surprising me every time I see his post.

@swagger_ROCKS:

Has a great taste in women.
His GIFs are the best.
Karla Lopez - cutest latina.

@BLEACH:

Thing 1.
Thing 2.
Thing 3.

EDIT: Fucked up.


----------



## Pratchett

-Is disappointed in my posting effort
-Has himself earned the max # of green squares
-Should be aware I am pleased by that last one


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined at the same time as I
- Country of origin is still unknown
- Is very leery of hookers


----------



## Alim

- Wants reps consisting of porn
- Is trying to venture out of this section
- Has 5 green bars


----------



## Daiko

Isn't letting the A's breathe
Likes Afros
Rep Whore


----------



## Punkhead

King of rep.
Resides in Kalos.
Also known as Little Poppa Pump.


----------



## SonoShion

His last name starts with "German"
From Lithuania if I remember correctly
Marks for Luchadores


----------



## Al Borland

from manhattan
negged me for giving Scarlett J a 4/10
could be ryan reynolds


----------



## Ruth

- Despite only recently joining, has an avatar very specific avatar similar to a user before him
- Avatar is unreadable
- Has a rather meltdown-ish username


----------



## Pratchett

-Has an odd, new avatar
-Has an awesome, new sig
-Is no relation to me at all


----------



## charlesxo

Since I've joined he has had the same sig and avy.
Wants me to read.
21 post off of a 1000.


----------



## Pratchett

-Is wrong about my sig and avy
-Currently sporting his best avy so far
-Moving quickly up the ranks...


----------



## charlesxo

Mr Flattery.
From Cincinnati.
Pointed out my syntax error.


----------



## TAR

- Full of chemicals and is used by alot of people as a cleaning product.
- Is used commonly as an insult 'GO DRINK BLEACH' as Nattie7 would tell you to do after she got gotten to.
- Is also a famous japanese anime.

BLEACH gets around


----------



## Pratchett

-Been here a year longer than me
-Recently posted another picture
-Likes dags


----------



## Ruth

- Has an affection for the Word Games section of this site
- Possibly doesn't watch wrestling as much as they used to
- Occasionally cannot tell trolls from idiots


----------



## Fru

Doesn't know if I'm talking to him or not
Sends personalised reps, Brie will take some beating
introduced me to the 'bearcat', cool beans

Ninja'd by Froot:

New sig is good,would prefer image over gif
Collecting more 'o's than a cockney Snoop Dogg
Named from a running gag in Jericho's books, good choice


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Should know I made an Animaniacs reference a few hours ago.

~ It was at one in the morning.

~ Now knows I'm comfortable with the choices I've made in my life.


----------



## Ruth

- Where be dat reference?
- Not sure if the 'Electric Chapel' is that robot church from Futurama.
- Considering the text in their sig, would probably do terribly at Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has a PS3
Still in high school
Likes Shinedown


----------



## 751161

- Is still using the signature I made for him. *bro fist*
- More than likely Bruce Wayne designed as the new 'Ratman'
- Just realized I'm talking to Bruce Wayne, can I get your autograph? :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Daniel Bryan fan.

Been yelled at by Scott Steiner.

Joined November 2012.*


----------



## Strongside

- Ric Flair Fan
- Aqua Teen Hunger Force fan
- Lives somewhere with a can of beans, and a pocketful of dreams


----------



## Isotopes

*Works out.
*Can talk for days about EDM.
*Physically owns at least two different copies of classic Sonic games.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen him in any other tread I've been in
- Is online right now
- Is a fan of Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan, and Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Strongside

- Likes being on this site, playing Pokemon, watching television
- Is very shy
- Favorite wrestling promotion is the WWE


----------



## Isotopes

*Has listened to Porter Robinson's _Spitfire_ before.
*Regards Shawn Michaels as his all-time favorite wrestler.
*Knows how much of a deadly combination Datsik and Excision can be.


----------



## Strongside

- Lives in NYC.
- Wonders if he has attended EDC.
- Has an Illusion type picture thingy as his avatar.


----------



## Skins

-favorite colors are light blue and white
- heard EDC was amazing from friends
- owns more than 4 sonic games on the gameboy advance


----------



## Make_The_Grade

@Strongside
- Likes Raves, Running, Gaming, Hiking
- Currently residing in Chapel Hill, North Carolina
- Favorite promotions are WWE and TNA

@redskins25
- He's here to show the world
- his awesome ninja skills
- Come on! Bring it on!


----------



## Buttermaker

Sig is uncentered
Resilient in his efforts of posting in this thread. I tip my cap to you sir
Pizza pizza


----------



## Alim

- Created this great thread
- Old school wrestling fan
- Is a fellow Canadian


----------



## Punkhead

Joined more than six years ago.
IT'S FAN..... DAN....... GO..
Used to be a GFX poster when he joined.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Went from high red to green

probably marks harder for another promotion other than WWE

marks for Taya Valkyrie.


----------



## Al Borland

likes jack swagger
sig always changes
is obsessed with some pre pubescent latina model


----------



## Pratchett

-Been here a little over two weeks
-Seems like a decent poster
-Asked a question no one wants to answer in another thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The artist formally known as Bearcatter
- Probably wishes he was immortal
- And thinks Richard Dawson was the best host of Family Feud


----------



## Pratchett

-Claims to be of age
-Doesn't spend too much time here on WF
-Has a Gameboy sig


----------



## Punkhead

Still a fan of Terry Pratchett's Discoworld.
About to reach his 1000th post. Party follows.
Interested in 'this and that'.


----------



## Daiko

Been here a while.
Is a part of the P-Fed I keep thinking about joining but don't. 
Good Poster.


----------



## Pratchett

-Tends to match avy and sig, but not this time
-:mark: for the show "Suits"
-Eliminated in 1st round of WF Rumble


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Makes extremely hard charades :cussin:
Has a damn good avatar.
Is a self-proclaimed bastard, but I think he's a really nice guy. (Can you feel the love?)


----------



## SonoShion

Has to wait 3 more weeks for Only God Forgives
Is probably never going to change his avi
One of the enjoyable 13ers along with Pratch, Bleach and FRU.


----------



## Pratchett

-More than 1000 posts than me
-Very tolerant of 13'ers
-Likes to see skin and not ashamed who knows


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. loves fantasy novels
2. has keen interest in animated characters
3. first time coming across in the forum.


----------



## Daiko

Apparently the only AJ Styles mark on here.
Seems to be a decent poster.
Once called Goldfinger


----------



## SUNDAY

Daiko said:


> Apparently the only AJ Styles mark on here.
> Seems to be a decent poster.
> Once called Goldfinger


Likes Suits, 
DAT GREEN REP RISING,
Been trying his hand in the GFX thread.


----------



## HOJO

Fan of Suits
Been on here 8 months before you.
Fan of WRASSLIN'

EDIT:
AJ fan just like me
DatGreen Rep going up
GOAT MADDOX :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Daiko

Was Ninja'd.
Twitter fan.
Doesn't care for ratings or buyrates. I like him.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has Giratina for his avatar
From the UK
Created the Super Smash Bros thread


----------



## charlesxo

Has a nice 1.00 post per day average.
Plays Pokemon.
After six months is still learning to break kayfabe.


----------



## Daiko

Had a painfully unfunny name when he joined.
Decent poster, great repper.
Apparently looks like Olivia Munn


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Created the Official Pokemon Thread
Probably excited that Pikmin & Olimar have been confirmed for SSB4
Although he probably doesn't care


----------



## TAR

- Hardly seen posting outside of Games & Trivia.
- Loves playing the Pokemans 
- His only thread was asking where Brad Maddox was. Interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster

-image in sig isn't working
-from the Land Down Under. Beautiful Australia
-is a fan of emma stone


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Solaire
-Located in the Northeast US
-First known to me as Soupman Prime


----------



## charlesxo

Is a perv.
Considers me up and coming.
May have a cosplay fetish.



Daiko said:


> *Had a painfully unfunny name when he joined.*
> Decent poster, great repper.
> Apparently looks like Olivia Munn


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Posts about 21 times a day on WF
Repped me not to long ago
Has good taste in music


----------



## Pratchett

-Posts over *5* times a day
-Repped me over *5* days ago
-Last posted in this thread at 11:3*5* pm yesterday


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Should see Kenta Kobashi's final match of his career if he hasn't.

~ Might know Vampire: The Masquerade isn't a sexual identity or act.

~ Taken over a Grim Reaper motif with the departed 2Slick is nowhere to be found.


----------



## SonoShion

Should have kept the name Obfuscation
Attracted to fresh skin
Should have fucking watched Stoker by now, RIGHT?


----------



## Ruth

- Has a sig that would fare well in /r/movieposterporn
- Lived in France at one point in his life, iirc
- Explanation of what his username means is a mystery


----------



## BULLY

Usertitle is possibly a parody of possibly jupes. Possibly.
For every o he adds to his username, I will kill a kitten.
Is probably against the idea of me murdering innocent kittens.


----------



## STEVALD

- thinks Froooot's usertitle is possibly a parody of Possibly Jupes
- will kill a kitten, everytime Froooot adds an 'o' in his username
- thinks Froooot is probably against the idea of him murdering innocent kittens


----------



## SonoShion

That was cheap
You don't deserve getting
3 things named about you


----------



## STEVALD

*Neither
Do 
You*


----------



## Punkhead

Knows how to rep properly.
Just started a feud with SonoShion.
Recently became a Cody Rhodes mark.


----------



## Daiko

Gonna get fucked up in PWA soon enough.
Sig has a nice body but a rather odd face.
Good Poster.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Watches Suits.

Pokemon fan.

Lives in Kalos.*


----------



## Isotopes

*Has watched the Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels match from WrestleMania 24 at least 5 times.
*Ate fast food this past week.
*Will be watching Bound for Glory later this year.


----------



## Ruth

- Has an intriguing psychedelic sig
- Is Peter Parker
- Most likely contains an encyclopedic knowledge of pro wrestling


----------



## SPCDRI

Possible Otis Redding fan
Likes 90s cartoons
In Scotland


----------



## Andre

SPCDRI said:


> Possible Otis Redding fan
> Likes 90s cartoons
> In Scotland


Is the forum's favourire comedy racist.
Used to be in the U.S army.
Isn't confident about his TDL euthanasia contest with BULLY. I would have killed that topic, fwiw :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

26 years old
Guessing he likes sports
Posts an average of 3.14 posts a day


----------



## charlesxo

Past names suggest he marked for Trish Stratus and The Miz
From Wisconsin
Heat fan :jay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

After looking up Oliver Munn, I'm not sure if a girl or not
Former username was an interesting pun
Australian


----------



## charlesxo

Doesn't know I have a penis.
Post count average has dropped too 0.99 since I last had to name 3 things about him.
Has yet to inform everyone how to make the grade.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Edit:
Gave me rep yesterday unk2
A male who looks like a hot female
Might be Australian? 

Like pokemon
a shy person 
Likes the Games and trivia section


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Joined after me 
Used to have a Trish avy/sig
Like the 'this or that' game


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Dave in the avy
Lita in the sigy
Kane and Taker in the username...y


----------



## charlesxo

Has yet to be told by me that he posts on this thread too much.
He posts on this thread too much.
Has been told countless times he posts too much on this thread.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Fooled me with his username; thought it was for Anime.

~ Could be a bigger cartoon fan than Frooot.

~ Might love Amaranthe too and doesn't even know it.


----------



## obby

indirectly got me into the offspring
would watch an 8 hour davey richards vs ar fox match
is devastated that the DNA has left TNA


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

@Cody:


Called McQueen's hotline.
RED was probably his favorite color as a kid.
His rep message gave me a boner and it wasn't even a picture or a GIF.

@obby:


First person to ninja me ITT
Likes the Witch King of Angmar.
Is three years old and it shows.


----------



## Alim

- A fellow Vancouverite
- The creator of my wonderful sig
- Will visit me at work one day


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Changed his name back (questioning his fanhood :hmm

PTP fan, believes they deserve better (Y)

A fan of Drake.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has great taste in women
Puts up some funny pics in random pic thread
Seems like a cool guy


----------



## Obfuscation

obby said:


> indirectly got me into the offspring
> would watch an 8 hour davey richards vs ar fox match
> is devastated that the DNA has left TNA


:lmao

Awesome.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Called McQueen's hotline.
> RED was probably his favorite color as a kid.
> His rep message gave me a boner and it wasn't even a picture or a GIF.


I don't even remember what I sent you last. :hayley2

------

WAGG:

~ Opened up to knowing :cgm is the best.

~ Also I think knows Kylie Jenner is too.

~ CWO member. Yeah, I brought that to life.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Member for over 7 years
Recently changed their name
Is now offline


----------



## obby

is not familiar with the concept of hiding your online status
splits_his_name_up_like_this
has seen at least 12 minutes of television in his lifetime


----------



## Alim

- Sig made me LOL
- Has seen at least 13 minutes of television in his lifetime
- Possibly Asian


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Gets gardening tips from Captain Picard.

~ Marks for Ramsay "The Bastard" Bolton

~ Biggest Manik fan on this board.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Didnt edit and did not name 3 things bout me
Has over 21k+ posts
A WF Veteran

Hoping Fandango wins MitB
Fan of Big Brother
Likes Rufus Pancake Patterson


----------



## Alim

- Was ninja'd earlier
- Same person ninja'd him again and failed to acknowledge it
- Is in WF Big Brother


----------



## obby

HayleySabin said:


> Biggest Manik fan on this board.


I adore him so hard I want to strangle him in a love hug and choke his intestines out.

Had a job interview the other day
Probably doesn't have a ps vita
Likes GIMMICKY rasslers


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Hasn't told me I post to much in this thread
Probably thinks I post to much in this thread
Doesn't care


----------



## Punkhead

Has a Playstation.
Spends all his time in Games & Trivia section.
Almost made his username rhyme.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss

Has lost to me at least once in PWA.
Went from having a shitload of red rep to a shitload of green rep seemingly out of nowhere.
Isn't from North America.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JoMo mark

rocking a loyal GFX maker's work (Y)

probably into RPG


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Likes Swagger

Great poster

Puts up hot gifs.


----------



## Al Borland

likes dexter
has lots of green rep
has quite a number of posts


----------



## Ruth

- Has an avatar which, at a glance, reminds me of Andy Samberg with dyed hair.
- Was looking at the GFX section a little while ago
- Would get on well with Cody


----------



## obby

likes Shinedown
arch nemisis of Snowman/Kobra
probably likes Banjo Kazooie


----------



## Ham and Egger

You're a fan of LOTR
You like Pokemon
You watch TNA.


----------



## Ruth

- Has been continuously masturbating for 7 years and 7 months at his computer
- Enjoys Mafia II and possibly other period-based sandbox games
- Either rents games extremely often, or has an unnatural obsession for buying PlayStation 3 titles.


----------



## Alim

- Has an uncanny obsession with ponies
- Using a Looney Tunes hot spot for free Wi-Fi
- Possibly homosexual


----------



## obby

likes money
likes women
dislikes taxes


----------



## PUNKY

long time poster
loves gardening with patrick stewart 
use to be called ob2


----------



## Ruth

- Paige fan (or at least her belt)
- Punk fan (or at least his expressions)
- Five years older than me (or at least lying to overcome any potential age restrictions during the registration process on this site :hmm



Alim said:


> - Had an uncanny obsession with ponies


FTFY


----------



## PUNKY

one of his (or hers) favourite musicians is marilyn manson
is 5 years younger than me 
loves cartoons (looney tunes and think i saw you had a sig of animaniacs at one point as well)


----------



## Al Borland

likes paige
user name reference to England's WC 66' win
has a gif as a sig


----------



## Buttermaker

I think this is the first time I have seen this individual here. You seem like a nice fellow! 
Shoalins finest, come on feast your highness? 
Chris Sabin fan. You know how I know that? It's his sig and avy.


----------



## Isotopes

A devoted loyal fan, seeing as he chose Nick Bockwinkel as his first round history draft pick
Couldn't give a shit if Scott Steiner ignores him
Has watched tons of AWA matches


----------



## Al Borland

seems like a cool guy
likes basketball
likes modern art?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Must watch Home Improvement
Joined WF last month
Chris Sabin fan


----------



## STEVALD

*- a Sting mark
- from Wisconsin
- previously had some hot sportswoman in his sig if I remember correctly*


----------



## Daiko

Swag lord Steve.
Refreshing his CP every 30 Seconds.
:axel


----------



## Ruth

- Has a seemingly unlimited supply of Pokemon sprites
- Has a rather unconventional contrast between sophistication levels of videogame tastes and television tastes
- Would probably get along well with obby in catbox if they became a Premium.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

17 year old
Likes the Tiny Toon Adventures
Fan of Shinedown


----------



## Strongside

From Wisconsin
Fan of Sting
Joined May 2012


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sonic The Hedgehog fan.

Lives in North Carolina.

Has 844 posts.*


----------



## Ruth

- Has, at the time of writing, one post less than the poster above them
- Is potentially located in the same universe as Jack and the Beanstock.
- Judging by the size of the common "pocket", most likely doesn't have many dreams or aspirations.


----------



## Isotopes

Has plenty of interests
Goes to the newest Ivy League school
But hardly goes to class


----------



## STEVALD

*- isn't called spiderman anymore
- isn't called PsychoticViper2000 anymore either
- has a dollar bill in his signature which is one of James Charles' manipulations iirc.*


----------



## SonoShion

Awful username
Funny location title though
Pakistani


----------



## Ruth

- Presumably a pretty artsy person
- Makes me interested to watch Drive at some point
- Lesnar mark


----------



## Strongside

- Lives at Acme Looniversity
- Likes Tiny Toons
- Has 2,117 posts.


----------



## PUNKY

orton mark 
loves going to raves
lives in north carolina


----------



## STEVALD

*edit: Froooooooot

- analysed Usual Suspects to death for months in Media Studies 
- wants to watch American Beauty again at some point
- feels Deja Vu is underrated*



SonoShion said:


> Awful username














SonoShion said:


> Pakistani


*Nope* :ambrose2


----------



## SonoShion

Indian?
Who is that Steve guy?
IT'S CRIMSON BITCHES


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

1. From Big Apple
2. Gave us a free stream link for MitB
3. Ran out of rep last night.


----------



## Al Borland

likes AJ Styles
has a cool sig
likes WWE despite being AJ's biggest fan :aj


----------



## Ruth

@ AJ-styles:
- Has a pretty dead-on, no bullshit username
- Is the only AJ styles mark on the f-f-f-*_breaks down into laughter_*
- Fictional town in his profile location is probably a real place, if to you looked hard enough

EDIT: @ Al Borland
- Has a signature that ultimately benefits no-one's sexual tastes
- Location sounds Eastern European
- Username would probably make a good United States president


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is younger than me
- Yet is taller than me
- Or so he claims to be :side:


----------



## charlesxo

Still on 185 post.
Don't know how tall he is.
Don't know how old he is.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Don't know how tall you are
- Don't know how old you are
- Don't know how much you weigh


----------



## Ruth

- Don't know where you are
- But I will find you. 
- And I will kill you.


----------



## Andre

Believes that Fin Martin is becoming senile.

Doesn't like his mother's snoring.

Didn't enjoy the gif that I made for him, unfortunately.


----------



## Klee

Enjoyed the shortest bromance in the history of WF. I won't forget.

Shaves his balls. 

:brodgers


----------



## Pratchett

-Located across the pond
-When I first met him, was known as Cloverleaf
-Nothing against Pillman, but has better sig now

Edit: _I saw you change your avy..._


----------



## Al Borland

From America
Likes NFL
Probably from Cincinnati


----------



## SonoShion

Unentertaining poster.
Probably a rejoiner.
Marks for Hail Sabin.


----------



## Isotopes

*Got himself a new set of graphics.
*Lives where I was born.
*Would watch last night's Raw again.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably upset that his Lifetime badge is missing
- Probably hasn't noticed his Lifetime badge is missing
- Watched Monday Night Raw last night


----------



## Fru

- Never seen you post in here before
- Welcome to the Games & Trivia section!
- I'm sure you'll have a blast here.


----------



## Al Borland

likes game of thrones
likes lost
marks for Nikolaj Coster-Waldau


----------



## Isotopes

*Makes me wonder what is it about his sig that made him want to use it. (no tits, no face? unless you really like her blouse)
*Canadian.
*Will have a blast here.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is in college
- Doesn't have a car
- Likes hats


----------



## Pratchett

-Might be in college
-Has in fact posted outside of this section recently
-May or may not like hats


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of the Reds
Fan of the Bengals
Possibly from Cincinnati


----------



## Fru

Is missing two na na's from his usertitle, by my count
Name placement in sig makes it ambiguous as to whether he is calling Sting or himself an icon, or even if The Ratman is one of Sting's noms de plume
Has a pleasinly purple hue to his profile (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Lives in Ireland
-Probably hasn't read the books I recommended to him yet
-Quote in sig made me think of Neitzsche, but I found out it's probably from some game when I googled it :side:


----------



## Fru

- Erin go Bragh baby
- Still plowing through the Game of Thrones books ("OMG ITS 'A SONG OF ICE AND FIRE' ACTUALLY" fuck off nerds)
- "Probably from some game"?? I am sick, sick to my stomach.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen you around these here parts
- Enjoying your stay so far?
- If you need anything you know who to look to

Someone else


----------



## Pratchett

-Probably doesn't remember Norman Julius Esiason
-Should know who that is anyway
-Likely still has an awesome rep from me eating up his User CP


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The first person to rep me with a picture
- Doesn't know I don't watch football
- Still doesn't care


----------



## charlesxo

Now knows my weight
Now knows my height
Now know my age (even though it was on my profile)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Likes big boobs.
- Likes repping me with said big boobs (and I appreciate it)
- Is a Nirvana fan, which means he has great taste in music.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is younger than me
- Is taller than me
- Weighs more than I do

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Pratchett

-Is younger than me
-Doesn't watch the greatest game in the world
-Is probably shorter than me too


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I'm probably taller than you
- Might have graduated college alredy
- Is alright in my book


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Probably still has his Playstation 1
- His sig has rather relaxing colours
- Joined in the same month as me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably has a PS3 and/or an XBOX360
- Sig appears to end in death
- I have had very little interation with them


----------



## BigDLangston

- He seems to be on this thread a lot
- He says he likes playing pokemon
- Probably doesnt have a Xbox 360 or PS3


----------



## Nostalgia

- joined in May of this year
- from Tennessee
- Big E fan


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- One of the biggest Dolph marks on the board
- Marks for the Bella twins
- In the same rep tier as me


----------



## Ruth

- A distressingly _generous_ repper
- Presumable fan of gangster rap
- Sig picture is okay, if I'm being genuine.


----------



## Pratchett

-Got back from vacation recently
-Does not have a mullet
-Presumably not a fan of gangsta rap


----------



## Callisto

Has created a riddle in the Charades thread that I have a heard time with.
Lives somewhere in the Midwest
Is old as dirt :hayden3


----------



## Pratchett

- Likes Macklemore
- Can't figure out a simple charade like the other kids
-










_Not that there's anything wrong with that..._


----------



## Isotopes

*Wonders how Terry Pratchett feels about the word "ratchet" recently coming into mainstream existence. 
*Seems to love fiction.
*Would fall in love with the stellar TV Tropes website.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

From NYC 
Chicago Bulls fan
Has a beard


----------



## STEVALD

*- was probably bit by a radioactive rat, hence the username
- or probably not
- na na na na na na Ratman*



SonoShion said:


> Who is that Steve guy?


*The Keyser Söze of Cricket.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was once referred to as Crimson
- Now has a username that screams douche
- Will probably be mad at me for that last one


----------



## Pratchett

-Not bothered by guys telling him he spends too much time in this section
-Not a Terps fan which is OK
-Nice fella


----------



## Buttermaker

Sofisticated individual
Ain't nothing wrong with that
I haven't got one clue where he is from, but it don't matter he seems like a respectable individual


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Plays baseball
Fan of the Boston pro teams
Canadian


----------



## Al Borland

from america
likes many sports
one of his usernames was influenced by the Miz's theme song


----------



## charlesxo

Richard Karn.
Shows strong apprectiation for Why2cj and nemesisisdivina help.
N/A unk2


----------



## Pratchett

-Has sent more lesbians to my CP than should ever be necessary. Not that I am complaining...
-Admitted he is from Australia. Or has he?
-Is either a dude or a lesbian. Hasn't posted a pic yet. That I have seen.


----------



## Punkhead

Is being described by me for like a millionth time.
Rarely posts in wrestling sections.
Wants to be Darth Vader.


----------



## Al Borland

likes lucha
baltic
likes italian football


----------



## TAR

- Very handy with tools
- Makes kinda lame jokes every now and then and can sometimes get emotional.
- His friend grunts alot


----------



## Pratchett

-Ninja'd my post about Al Borland that was ninja'd about TT610
-Not Baltic just like Al Borland wasn't
-Probably doesn't mark for lawn mower racing


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Posts quality gifs
Probable blunt smoker 
Seems fairly wise


----------



## Al Borland

cool dude
would like to be sat on by Cubana Lust
apparently Lita as well


----------



## SonoShion

GOAT random pics poster.
Adds beautiful, dirty poetry to gifs/pics
Distinctive with his avi :biggums


----------



## Al Borland

we apparently have heat 
will most likely rant about me for some reason? yet to find out why
probably hates Canadians


----------



## charlesxo

Is Canadian
Is not American
Is most definitely not Mexican

(If I'm wrong fpalm)


----------



## Al Borland

knows I am Canadian
Is Australian
Probably is a West Coast Australian?


----------



## charlesxo

1/3.
Still learning to break kayfabe.
Don't know much about him(?) other then that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Loves DA TITTIES.
- Used to be called Mike Litoris, which was pretty funny but Bleach is a better name.
- Also got Rick Rolled in 2013 like I did earlier (the shame)


----------



## Fru

- Is my best friend in the whole world
- Is that Russell Brand in avatar?
- Username sounds like an off-brand Boba Fett - intentional?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Is mistaken about that being Russell Brand in my avatar. It's Tim Minchin.
- Is also mistaken about my username - It's an X-Files reference.
- I can feel his love through my computer screen. Yes ****.

*BONUS THING*

- Has 1,111 posts. It looks strange.


----------



## charlesxo

Just noticed he has a Assassins Creed quote in his sig.
Notes I tend to like small breasted women.
1111.

Ninja'd the fuck outta me.
I knew it was Tim Minchin in his avatar.
Was rick roll'd earlier by a man with swag that has no limits.


----------



## SonoShion

Is trying to get the maximum of rep bars by repping the whole forum skin.
Nickname is a reference to the animo Bleach.
EpicBlackKid PSN name. You aren't even black are you?


----------



## Ruth

- Has less trophies than me in Uncharted 3
- Has less trophies than me in Hitman Absolution
- Has more trophies than me in Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## TAR

Would love Mia Wasikowska to bite their tongue off.
Huge Self-confessed Lesnar mark
Has a thing for neon lights on chicks.

FFS Frooot.

- Ninjas me
- Has got PSN according to his above post, eeeeeeyyyyy whats your PSN
- Loves the Tiny Toons.


----------



## charlesxo

My *****. 
Best sig on this forum.
Is a 90's kid.



SonoShion said:


> EpicBlackKid PSN name. You aren't even black are you?


*EPICblackKID, I did it for the lulz.



Froooot said:


> - Has more trophies than me in Metal Gear Solid 4


When the fuck did MGS4 get trophies?

Edit: fuck time to play some MGS4.


----------



## TAR

New update. Well overdue.


----------



## SonoShion

Added you Bleach. What's your PSN Aussie?


----------



## TAR

whoosha

Add me bro!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An Australian
- Really enjoyed The Dark Knight
- Never seen him post anything wrestling related


----------



## charlesxo

Would what people posted if he ventured out into other forums/threads himself.
Joined 01-08-2013.
Obligatory 'he posts on this thread too much'.(I'm starting to fall in this category as well)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not sure what he meant by that first thing
- Will probably join a group of posters in an effort to get me to stop posting in this thread
- Also Australian


----------



## Isotopes

*Has caught a Mewtwo before.
*Frequents amusement parks every summer.
*Has played Crash Bandicoot before.


----------



## Pratchett

-Hypnotic avy
-Distinctive sig
-Somewhere in NY


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also might join a group who's goal is to keep me out of this thread
- Might like the snappy new Lifetime badge
- Was probably born in the 80s


----------



## Fru

Thing 1
Thing 2
Thing 3


----------



## geraldinhio

Fru said:


> Thing 1
> Thing 2
> Thing 3


This.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Generic thing #162
- Generic thing #272
- Generic thing #187


----------



## WrestlinFan

Likes Sean O'Haire
Makes love to PS1 era 3D platformers 
Is a big Alabama football team fan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Generic thing #046
- Generic thing #190
- Generic thing #025


----------



## WrestlinFan

It's just not fun anymore
It's just not fun anymore
It's just not fun anymore 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

-Hasn't had three things said by me yet
-Isn't even trying
-It's still fun for me, dammit!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't believe in Santa Clause
- Nor the Easter Bunny
- And probably doesn't believe in leprechauns


----------



## Pratchett

-Is jealous of my sexy new Lifetime badge
-Doesn't know how old I am
-Not a good football fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just called his lifetime badge sexy...
- Might be in/close to his 30s
- Is a good football fan


----------



## Trublez

- Has an awesome sig
- Likes Spyro the dragon
- Joined 3 months before me


----------



## Pratchett

-Not outside my window, despite claims. I checked.
-Avy is better now than it used to be
-Bought a Lifetime membership in spite of red squares and not liked by some. I respect that.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very paranoid
- Is really well liked compared to me
- Probably never seen an episode of Impractical Jokers


----------



## Pratchett

-Making me more paranoid saying things like that
-Would be more well liked if he posted more outside this section (_hint, hint_)
-Is probably jealous because I am eating delicious pudding right now


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I now crave pudding thanks to you
- What flavor is it?
- Is it chocolate?


----------



## Klee

- Likes Harry Potter but doesn't admit it to friends
- Once pushed someone down a flight of stairs and swears it was an accident.
- Believes Aliens are inhabiting earth as we speak

Fucking NINJA'd HIIIIIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got Ninja'd (Like a Boss)
- Used to be called CloverLeaf
- Has an awesome sig


----------



## Pratchett

-Wants my butterscotch pudding but can't have any
-Doesn't make me as paranoid as KLEEBLATT does
-Can't have my Dutch Apple Pie pudding either :yum:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just lost in Charades
- Just cured me of my pudding craves
- Dutch Apple Pie :jay


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Has 127 posts in this thread 
Averages exactly 1 ppd 
Very shy


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined Feburary 2012.

Has 2,212 posts.

Possibly a Brothers of Destruction fan.*


----------



## Nostalgia

- Joined March 2013
- Ric Flair fan
- Unique.. sig


----------



## Pratchett

-Joined Dec 2011
-Unfamiliar with Aqua Teen Hunger Force
-Not currently online


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I now know where you live
Expect to see me
I'm gonna steal your pudding


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has posted on this page 128 times
Is number 1 for having the most posts on this page
Likes Pokemon


----------



## charlesxo

-Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, Ratman!
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, Ratman!
Ratman, Ratman, Ratman!
-Likes Sting.
-Didn't make his own sig and avi.


----------



## TKOK

-Raging over rep restriction
May be from austraila
has some cartoon anime thing in their sig.


----------



## charlesxo

Has done something to potentially cause trouble.
From north Cali.
Doesn't know what Neon Genesis Evangelion is.


----------



## scrilla

Raging over rep restriction
May be from austraila
has some cartoon anime thing in their sig.


----------



## Pratchett

-Not bothered by rep restrictions
-From Mexico
-Giants fan


----------



## GREEK FREAK

As a hard charade to figure out
From Cincinnati
Fan of the Reds 

Fan of osey2
In the chatbox alot
Used the same 3 things that TEHCOCK used


----------



## Bushmaster

- A Sting fan
-Gets his sigs made from ChampviaDQ also (Y)
-is from Wisconsin


----------



## Pratchett

-From Boston, Mass
-His negging power may carry a curse
-Generously spared my WF life


----------



## charlesxo

Still only has 1 rep power like me I believe.
Joined 9 days into this year.
Danny Motherfucking Glover.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Is not sure whether he's in Australia or not
My reaction to his decision to change the Emma Watson avy is in his current avy
His reps got me like


----------



## Pratchett

@ BrosOfDestruction

-Ninja'd me
-Loves Dat Ass
-Has me awestruck by managing to rep me twice within a 65 minute period yesterday. I didn't even know that is possible.


@ BLEACH

-Hasn't been here a month yet
-Over 20 posts a day
-


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Likes to get drunk often.
Has been exposed as a ratchet.
Is like over 40 years old or something.


----------



## TAR

- Makes the best signatures, userbars and everything. Makin shit look all kinds of pimpin'
- Has sent me porn rep, good on him.
- Won Seab's heart in 2012.


----------



## Pratchett

-Been around a whole year longer than me
-Can be found in Melbourne
-One of those not afraid to post a pic in this place


----------



## TKOK

user title is from a Snoop Dogg sorry Snoop Lion song.
is from Austraila
been here for about a year and a half.

edit fuck

joined in january
is a reds fan
sent me qa rep i can't get out of my cp fast enough.


----------



## Pratchett

-Giants fan
-Not happy about a rep I sent him a few days ago 
-Hopefully appreciates the effort I made to help him get rid of it


----------



## TKOK

reds fan.
probably doesn't like the rep I sent him in return.
Also probably knows i coulda sent him osey1 hitting a grandslam off the reds to help advance us in the playoffs.


----------



## Pratchett

-Been around over seven years
-Might be enjoying the weather where he is more than I am
-Should be aware the rep he sent me is already gone and forgotten :kanye


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Figures he should be a bastard since somebody has to be one
The poster formerly known as Bearcatter
Is amazed by my ability to rep him twice within 65 minutes


----------



## charlesxo

Ass
Tits
Vagina


----------



## SonoShion

Epic
Black
Kid


----------



## charlesxo

Son
Of
Sean


----------



## SonoShion

Cold
Fish
Sono


----------



## charlesxo

414
>2157
02142012


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Smarter than the average mailbox
Has a PS3
One of the few posters that interacted with me outside this section


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Watches TV
Doesn't post much outside of Games and Trivia
From Maryland


----------



## Alim

- Username makes me think of The Assman 








- Currently part of WF Big Brother
- From Wisconsin


----------



## Pratchett

-Is not a Vanilla Midget
-Is Canadian
-But still has probably never raised a mouse in a beer bottle for nefarious purposes


----------



## Gandhi

- One of the few people who sends rep worth seeing
- Has one of the few avatars I really like
- One of the best newcomers on this site


----------



## charlesxo

Supposedly turns your User CP page into a porno.
Rep'd him porn just to see.
Delivered.


----------



## geraldinhio

I want in if what above poster says is true.
Is patiently awaiting a rep from Ghandi.
Nirvana reference. :mark:


----------



## Samoon

Fan of Real Madrid
Likes to watch Dexter(i think)
Fan of Daniel Bryan


----------



## STEVALD

*- used to post in Rants when the Jobbers thread was around
- used to sport a Roger Federer signature back then
- is now into the Dragon Ball Z shit I guess*


----------



## charlesxo

Rick Roll'd people in 2013.
Swag has no limits.
If location is true should find a surprise within 30 seconds.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Have to spread some rep around before I can send him some in return for all the sexiness.
- Now has an avatar similar to one he had recently. Likes the facepalmness? (That's a word now)
- Loves Japanese manga more than boobs, right?


----------



## Punkhead

Just got repped by me.
Tot'ham fan.
Has great avatar.


----------



## geraldinhio

An avid Lucha Fan. 
Posts regularly in the other wrestling section. 
Is oddly an Inter fan.


----------



## charlesxo

Marks for Nirvana.
Wants porn.
Has yet to update me on his Ghandi rep.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nirvana fan.

Rages over rep restrictions.

Doesn't live where I am.*


----------



## MOX

Has a sig which had me staring at it for like approximately twenty seconds or so maybe.

Needs to define what a 'can of beans' is exactly.

Has a user name which reminds me of that teenage trick of sitting on your hand until it went to sleep and then masturbating furiously with it to *apparently* get the sensation of being wanked off by somebody else.


----------



## Pratchett

-Has a sig that I find both alluring and disconcerting
-Has bodged some fantastic artwork
-May not stick to estimated bedtime


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A fan of art
Recently posted a picture of himself
Has ruined my mental image of him


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

fan of PS
has a long but straight to the point username
from the Free State


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is the ONLY AJ Styles mark on this site
Perfers WWE over TNA
Might like James Bond movies


----------



## SonoShion

Marks for Hollywood Rocky
Once played football or still is
Looks like a vanilla midget


----------



## obby

wants to fly like an eagle
to the sea
fly like an eagle, let his spirits carry free


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Drew McIntyre fan
Will be upset if Pyro gets permabanned
Has seen Space Jam


----------



## Pratchett

-Likes to watch TV
-Likes the Pokemon
-Doesn't approve of my appearance


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thinks I don't approve of his appearence
Is wrong
Likes to hunt


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Maryland.

Spyro The Dragon fan.

Learning to break kayfabe.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Aces and Eights reference username
Ric Flair fan
Likes adult content cartoons


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Never seen him with a rat in his sig
Never seen him with a rat in his avy
Starting to think he in not a real rat


----------



## MOX

1. Something or other
2. Whatever
3. Stuff and things


----------



## obby

0101001100011001110001100101000100110
01010001001000100101010101011011
password 01_47 accepted. Please wait...


----------



## SonoShion

Canadian
Aviless
Shit username


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has a thing for Asian women
Is online right now
Wants to be banned


----------



## TheJonGuthrie

Like glow in dark paint.
from manhattan.
shit username


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Newbie
Got ninja'd
Hahaha


----------



## SonoShion

Made the grade
Creepy individual but yet adorable
Received a lot of rep for not contributing to actual wrestling related things


----------



## nevereveragainu

seems rather vindictive
probably a fan of jeff hardy
just got pwned by me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Still can't give him rep
Thinks I should rep more people
Has never posted a picture of himself

Wow, this is embarrassing. 

Username appears to be one of Jericho's catchphrases
Changes the quotes in his sig often
Is laughing at me


----------



## MOX

Cuntfagbuttfucker
Penis enjoyer
Vagina avoider


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Irish pedophile
Douchebag Whorefuck
Great supine protoplasmic invertebret jelly


----------



## SonoShion

Make_The_Grade said:


> Still can't give him rep
> Thinks I should rep more people
> Has never posted a picture of himself


What.
What.
Not true.


----------



## Gretchen

Lives in Manhattan
Uses Autin's Catchphrase
Joined about a year ago


----------



## MOX

Has raped seventeen cows.
Has married three cows according to Pakistan law.
Is being divorced by cow wife number three on the grounds that he didn't reveal that he had previously married two other cows.


----------



## SonoShion

Put that Irish beer away Anark brah.


----------



## MOX

no


----------



## Ruth

@ Sono
- Fluorescent lights fan
- Sig looks like someone trying to do a broadway version of Rayman 3
- Frustratingly, makes the inane effort to call compromise between viewing someone as adorable and creepy.

@ Anark
- Would fit in well with shitloads of brits in the chatbox
- Has an earlier regular bedtime than myself, by about an hour or two
- A little bit raunchy.


----------



## MOX

Doesn't understand that a man born to Irish parents in London is still an IRISHMAN and not a brit, whatever the fuck that is.
Doesn't understand that my estimated bedtime is just a guess and not an accurate prediction.
Does understand that I'm a little bit raunchy.
Will have my sword when it comes to slaying the fake 'froot' that has alighted on these shores.

Yeah, I did four. COME AT ME.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

@Foooot
Fan of the Nostalgia Critic :agree:
Doesn't like Pokemon :kobe
Still hasn't found and killed me yet :bosh3

@Anark
Is still Irish
Which means he's drunk atm
and doesn't care


----------



## MOX

gay
gay
gay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Get off
You're drunk
Random third thing


----------



## MOX

pish
blah
thing


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Trash
Rubbish
Junk


----------



## obby

isn't sono, who thinks I has a shit username
doesn't know that I think sono is WACK for thinking i have shit username
probably disagrees with me on the greatness of my username


----------



## MOX

blah 
blah blah
blah blah blah something or other that allows me to receive three things which justify my online existence. (sound familiar Make The Grade?)


----------



## obby

abcdefg
hijklmnop
qrstuvwxyz


----------



## Ruth

Gonna pop some tags
Got 20 dollars in his pocket
Looking for a come up


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Apathy
Regular Show
Music in sig


----------



## Pratchett

-Thinks I like to hunt
-Is wrong
-Probably doesn't fish


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Doesn't like to hunt
Likes to fish
Old enough to have kids


----------



## charlesxo

Joined one day before Danny Glover the fisherman.
On track to break kayfabe by September.
Has posted here so many times that it potentially becomes a chore to name 3 things about him.


----------



## Pratchett

-Made a damn difficult charade
-Isn't found where I am
-Probably doesn't fish


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Most likely isn't a bastard

User title probably a quote I don't know about

posts hot chicks :


----------



## SonoShion

Who asks a girls age these days? You're right. I do not, either.
Probably seen each other @WM29 without realizing it.
Drake guy. TORONTO STAND UP


----------



## Gandhi

- Has sent me some of the best rep on this site
- Likes Vampire The Maquerade Bloodlines
- Is German _"or atleast lives in Germany"_


----------



## Daiko

Has a lot of odd opinions
Was banned from Rants. (I think)
Enjoys Lesbians.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Picked Gilly Bunn in the wrestling draft, a running joke then begun and it's now taking over the world.
Somehow has a GIF in his avatar despite not being a premium member.
Likes to slice his balls with paper.


----------



## Pratchett

-Fellow 13'er
-Spends more time around here than I do
-Good taste in music


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Fellow 13er
Spends just as much time on here as me (more or less)
Didn't inform BLEACH that you can have a gif for an avatar w/o going premium


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

Nice landscape
beautiful sky
Wish I could be there


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Favorite wrestler is Triple H
Never seen him post on this thread before
16 years old


----------



## Skins

love punk
favrite superstar is stinger ! :flair3
loves alex morgan as much as me :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

In the WF Draft game with me
Is in the Games and Trivia section alot
Dolph Ziggler fan 

And btw, no one loves Alex Morgan as much as I do


----------



## Buttermaker

In the History Draft, oh yes he is
Milwaukee Faithfull
A fan of the great Stinger


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Creater of this great game
I feel Like I should bow down to your greatness
But I won't


----------



## Pratchett

-Player of this great game
- *your
-Won't bow down. Doesn't know his place.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Brought notice to my grammatical error
Has contemplated suicide
Doesn't know his place either


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Runs this section 

Will probably change his sig to another nice landscape

Probably a Playstation guy over any other


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Prefers Jennifer Lawrence over Katy Perry and Taylor Swift
Posts pictures of hot women in the WOW section
Has good taste in women


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Almost ninja'd me
However I was smart enough to refresh the page
Hasn't proven he's a rat yet


----------



## Pratchett

-Smart enough to refresh page
-Not smart enough to know Ratman is from Wisconson, therefore a Cheesehead. Ergo, rat.
-Thinks I don't know my place, therefore delusional.


----------



## obby

STOP
DROP
SHUT EM DOWN OPEN UP SHOP


----------



## Pratchett

-Is y'all ****** crazy?
-I'll bust you and be Swayze
-Stop actin' like a baby


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chooses to be a bastard.

Lives in Ankh-Morpork.

Has 1,049 posts.*


----------



## TAR

- Aqua Team: Hunger Force :mark:
- His first Wrestling game was WWF: Warzone
- Likes to have a can of beans on his person.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Knows of ATHF
Is not online right now
Has seen a kangaroo at least once


----------



## charlesxo

His post count on this thread has almost exceeded his actual post count.
Posted 3:19 am my time (Yes I'm an insomniac).
Assumes that living in Australia results in seeing a kangaroo at least once.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has exposed my ignorance
Should go to bed
Friend


----------



## Fru

This fucking
guy
again


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Yes
That flipping
Guy again


----------



## TAR

- This fucking guy
- Make The Grade? What Grade?
- His last 10 posts have been on this thread.


----------



## Buttermaker

#DemBoys
A fan of the music group that lead singer James Hetfield is a member of
Living in a land down under


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Thinks Randy Orton could play Batman out of any WWE superstar
Plays baseball
Enjoys golden era pro wreslting


----------



## TAR

- Loves Breaking Bad & Dexter
- Big fan of the Beatles. Respect dat.
- From Wiscosin, does he hail from GREEEEEENNN BAAAAAYYYYY WISCONSIIIIIINNNNNNNAAAAHHH!?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- Has a thing for Emma Stone 
- Would be willing to spend 10 years in a basement with her
- Would presumably let her use his tongue as toilet paper


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of :datass
-Knows how to properly pollute a picture thread with good pics
-His reps can make you :bosh5


----------



## TAR

- Has given me some Porn. That's brotherly love right there bama
- Is a cool motherfucker.
- Really misses KKF.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Thinks my sig is badass.
- Is probably feeling pretty pissed about The Ashes right now.
- Used to have a sweet Dark Knight trilogy sig, but has replaced it with Superman vs Fat Batman.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has drunk the blood of The Devil
- Tasted whiskey
- Is probably thirsty for more


----------



## STEVALD

*- logs in everyday just to post 3 things about posters 
- pretty much lives in this thread
- will probably die of shock if this thread dies or gets closed by any chance *


----------



## Buttermaker

Didn't understand or remember retrard
Posted a pic recently in the picture thread
This time he says yeah buddy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Still won't get a bow from me
- Doesn't care


----------



## Alim

- Has 151 posts in this thread
- Posts a lot in this section
- Is looking to venture off into other parts of the forum


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was once known as Phenomenal Alim
- Was once known as Fandango
- Is now know as just Alim


----------



## Pratchett

-Was once known as Make_The_Grade
-Is still known as Make_The_Grade
-Secretly desires to have more posts in this thread than total posts in his overall count. For irony purposes.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Repped me when he was drunk
- Has a hangover
- Unless he doesn't


----------



## charlesxo

:rose3
:rose3
:rose3


----------



## SonoShion

Didn't feed me skin @ PSN
Pff you
Asshole


----------



## Pratchett

-Upset about not getting skin
-Knows I won't let him down
-Should check User CP


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't let people down when it comes to skin
- Except for me
- Meanie Face


----------



## charlesxo

THIS
MOTHER
FUCKER!


----------



## Pratchett

-Ninja'd
-Gif sender
-Getting tired of this guy

@ Make_The_Grade:

-Has not yet proved he is old enough to get skin
-Has not yet proved he is a he
-There is a Post Your Picture thread, you know...

But because I am a nice guy,


Spoiler: skin


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has bout 19 posts a day
Fan of Nirvana 
Doesn't like the show BLEACH?

Edit: 

Ninja'd me
In this thread a lot
Posts some nice looking women in random pic thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd me
- Once again
- Darn it


----------



## SonoShion

http://new.livejasmin.com/en/free/#chat|LatinnAngel

have some fun MTG


----------



## Pratchett

SonoShion said:


> http://new.livejasmin.com/en/free/#chat|LatinnAngel
> 
> have some fun MTG


fpalm We might never see him again... 8*D


----------



## SonoShion

Man, MTG what have you done. She went directly offline


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Meh, I tend to have that kind of effect on girls.


----------



## SonoShion

http://new.livejasmin.com/en/free/#chat|JessicasexyLj

How about her?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Darn, I'm going to have to delete my browser history again.


----------



## Buttermaker




----------



## TAR

- Is a proud member of the Jimmy Valvano fan club, whatever that is.
- Big fan of Nick Bockwinkel.
- His favorite athlete is Manny Ramirez.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fan of Superheroes
- A fan of Superhero comics
- A fan of Superhero movies


----------



## SonoShion

Please change your fucking avi and sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

The avy stays for the nostalgia. But I'll consider the sig.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a nice looking sig.

Loves the Spyro The Dragon video games.

Currently resides in Maryland.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has an awesome sig
- Likes ATHF
- Watches Television


----------



## Alim

- Is from Maryland
- Possibly Baltimore
- Wants nude reps


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just changed his sig
- Canadian
- Will not let anyone forget that request


----------



## obby

didn't create microsoft word
currently not in the navy
has never died


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has never been to Mars
- Thinks Pluto should be a planet
- Likes Saturn's rings


----------



## Pratchett

-Changed sig
-Has made one more post outside this section
-May one day, with enough encouragement, live up to his username


----------



## HOJO

Badass avatar
Semi-Badass sig :daniels
Name referenced in quote in sig


----------



## Fru

*1 -* 彼のアバターと署名から判断すると、彼はおそらくこれを読むことができます
*2 -* ていない場合、彼はグーグルへの旅行のためにであります！
*3 -* どちらの場合でも、彼は私が彼を発揮作ってい労力で悩まされている


----------



## HOJO

Fru said:


> *1 -* 彼のアバターと署名から判断すると、彼はおそらくこれを読むことができます
> *2 -* ていない場合、彼はグーグルへの旅行のためにであります！
> *3 -* どちらの場合でも、彼は私が彼を発揮作ってい労力で悩まされている


Why did I
fall
for that

Judging from the signature and avatar of him, he will be able to read this probably If not, he is in for a trip to Google In either case, he has been plagued by the effort I'm making him show


----------



## Pratchett

@ straightedge891

-Sailor Moon in avy and sig
-Went to Google Translate
-Not pleased with what Fru did


@ Fru

-Den sórt sin an saghas greannmhar
-Ní féidir Creidim go bhfuil sé seo a dhéanamh arís
-Ansin, arís níl mé ionadh


----------



## charlesxo

Haven't checked yet but I assume he said something to Fru in Irish.
Loves these two things.








His face right now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Don't worry BLEACH I have to spread some rep around, and when I do, I'll be sure to "thank" you for that "rep" you sent me yesterday.


----------



## charlesxo

You know I could've done a lot worse just ask Fru or TJF.


----------



## SonoShion

Had that Rawbar vibe at the last part of his sentence
Finally changed is sig
Now it's time for the avi. You can do it kid.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Is probably feeling smug that he's already seen OGF, and I have to wait another week until it's released over here. (maybe I'll pirate that shit, dawg)
- Has a sexual version of the blue man group in his avatar now.
- Got Ninja'd, is ok with it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently lives outside the USA
- Same age as me forum-wise
- ABH


----------



## charlesxo

If he dares rep me a gif he shall face all my gif reping might.
Actually put in the effort to center his new sig.
MTG.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Rages over rep restrictions.

Username reminds me of the BLEACH anime.

Joined a month ago.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost never see him outside this section
- Named after a hand in a card game
- cool guy

BLEACH, I just realized out of Fru, Pratchett, yourself, and I, you've never posted a picture of yourself.


----------



## charlesxo

Is as creative as Deadman's Hand when it comes to naming 3 things about the above poster.
Posts on every fucking page.
#BreakKafabeBeforeSummerslam.

Edit: In fact Grade I have posted an image of myself on the Celebrity Lookalike thread where everyone said I looked like Olivia Munn.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Totally ignored what I said
- I'm getting a certain vibe that he's annoyed with me
- Still considered a friend


----------



## BigDLangston

Is making some sort of grade
Addicted to this thread
Needs to go outside of this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Obvious Big E. Langston fan
- Has less posts than I
- Might have a country accent


----------



## SonoShion

How about you post a picture of yourself MTG.


----------



## charlesxo

Still Making assumptions, may they be correct or not.
Don't know what he looks like.
Don't care :littlefinger

For some reason is a cold fish.
Plays FIFA.
Expects to be fed skin through PSN.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I did post a picture of myself, but, like most of my posts outside this section, they went ignored.

So I got rid of them.


----------



## SonoShion

Lolwhat. There's a post your picture thread and I don't remember that you posted your pic.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Nobody does. I was going through it a while a go so I decided to post 1 of myself.


----------



## SonoShion

Liar. Pic or didn't happen.


----------



## charlesxo

I think I might post a pic there for my 666th post.


----------



## Pratchett

Make_The_Grade said:


> I did post a picture of myself, but, like most of my posts outside this section, they went ignored.
> 
> So I got rid of them.


You delete your posts if no one answers them?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

No I only took down the pics. I can post links to them.


----------



## Pratchett

Don't post the links. Go and post another pic. Add to your post count.


----------



## SonoShion

I'll promise to comment on it if thats what you want.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I would but I don't have any recent ones. Plus I think I'm ugly in them.


----------



## Pratchett

-Is getting something said about him
-So that this thread does not get derailed further
-Probably doesn't care


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has made me realize what we were doing
- Saved the day
- Is an e-hero


----------



## Fru

1 - 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01000110 01010101 01000011 01001011 01001001 01001110 01000111 00100000 01000111 01010101 01011001 00100000 01000001 01000111 01000001 01001001 01001110

2 - 01001110 01001111 00100000 01010011 01000101 01010010 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 01001100 01011001 00101100 00100000 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01000110 01010101 01000011 01001011 01001001 01001110 01000111 00100000 01000111 01010101 01011001 00100000 01000001 01000111 01000001 01001001 01001110

3 - 01010111 01001000 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001 01011001


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hey Fru how's it going
- It's been a while
- Also I don't speak binary


----------



## charlesxo

41 6d 65 6e 20 62 72 6f 74 68 65 72	

48 65 20 69 73 20 61 20 70 6c 61 67 75 65 20 74 68 61 74 20 73 68 6f 75 6c 64 20 62 65 20 73 74 6f 70 65 64

49 20 70 72 65 66 65 72 20 68 65 78 20 74 6f 20 62 69 6e 61 72 79 20 62 74 77

seriously? sigh...

54 48 49 53 20 46 55 43 4B 49 4E 47 20 47 55 59 20 41 47 41 49 4E

4E 4F 20 53 45 52 49 4F 55 53 4C 59 2C 20 54 48 49 53 20 46 55 43 4B 49 4E 47 20 47 55 59 20 41 47 41 49 4E

57 48 59 59 59 59 59 59 59


----------



## Pratchett

-Has gone from posting pics of girls to pics of cute animals
-Is starting to get frustrated with MTG
-Don't know what he posted, not going to try and figure it out


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Alright I'm sorry.
- If it makes you feel better I'll post somewhere else
- Also I won't be able to post a picture of myself


----------



## Pratchett

-Is taking things too personally
-Doesn't need to post elsewhere
-Possibly watches TNA...


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is wrong about that last one
- I've seen a picture of him
- I don't see any Danny Glover in him


----------



## charlesxo

Doesn't get the inside joke.
Nor the blatant one.
Could tear him apart all day. :lol


----------



## Fru

Has reached Pratchett levels of me trying to rep them multiple times a day but never having the ability. CANT BE ARSED SPREADING REP AROUND, SUE ME

Please don't sue me.

I am worth less than nothing.


----------



## Pratchett

-Poor college student
-Starving artist
-Should talk to BrosOfDestruction if he wants to learn how to rep multiple times a day


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Accepted my apology
- Has an inside joke with BLEACH
- Likes animals


----------



## Fru

Probably tries to
talk like this in his real life.
You should try haiku.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A college student
Has excellent taste in art
Doesn't like me though​


----------



## Pratchett

-Still hasn't posted a pic
-Thinks he looks ugly. No flaming allowed in that thread, though.
-Doesn't see the similarities between me and Danny Glover


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Missed what I said about not being able to post a pic
- Recently welcomed a new user
- Nice guy


----------



## obby

has a new sig
isn't in the movie D3 The Mighty Ducks
was not involved in the hiroshima bombings


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Assumed I had nothing to do with the Hiroshima bombings
- May or may not be a platypus
- Eats food


----------



## theDJK

- Enjoys retro/thorwback video games
- Like pictures of landscapes
- Wishes he was a little bit taller


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Never seen them before
- Likes AJ
- Is right about that last one


----------



## obby

lives in this thread
self proclaimed liver in this thread
likes bikes


----------



## BigDLangston

-Not a NASCAR driver
- maybe a republican?
- Not part of the Boston massacre


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Totally didn't ninja me :side:
- Has CviaDQ to thank for the sig
- Is probably black


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Never see him outside of this thread.

Still plays Spyro The Dragon.

Will most likely continue to post in this thread.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is right about that last thing
- Unfortunately is wrong about the second thing
- I've seen him outside this section before


----------



## BigDLangston

-Made a wrong assumption that I was black
- Doesnt wear a hazmat suits to weddings
- Probably has a dog


----------



## HOJO

3 AIN'T ENOUGH, MAN I NEED 5
CUZ IMA KICK YOUR ASS TONIGHT
NO PLACE TO RUN NO PLACE TO HIDE

:langston


----------



## Ruth

- Has an adorable avatar
- Has a strangely specific demographic in their sig concerning the IWC.
- Location sounds like something out of Adventure Time


----------



## Nafstem

- Is a Slipknot fan
- Likes cartoons
- Is from Scotland


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Haven't seen you post on this threat before
Likes The Simpsons?
NY Knicks fan


----------



## BigDLangston

Likes to eat cheese in Wisconsin 
Cm punk fan
Guessing he is a packers fan


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Big E
-Apparently, in spite of all our assumptions, is not himself black
-Accuses random folks of being Republican


----------



## Al Borland

fisherman
capricorn 
bastardo


----------



## Buttermaker

Knows a thing about knowing three things about posters
Knows a things about quality classic hip hop
Never seen him sweat the technique

For Pratchet


----------



## Skins

started the HELLO THREAD, whats up

from Canada
is current drinking twisted tea ( how is that)
Very happy my mets dumped dickey on your blue jays


----------



## Alim

- Fan of the Redskins
- Posts a lot in the ratings thread
- Likes Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Tony

- Former username was Fandango
- Has Titus O'Neil as an avatar
- Joined in 2007


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Chris Benoit
Has a Xbox 360
Likes The Beatles (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Not voted for in the WF Royal Rumble on day 7
-Did not play the return rep game properly
-May get voted for on day 8 because of it, unless someone else is getting ganged up on


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Told me to go eat some beans in my User CP.

May or may not change his bastard ways.

Is currently online.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

.


----------



## Alim

- Username is a play on a poker hand
- Is located somewhere with a can of beans, and a pocketful of dreams
- Joined in March 2013


----------



## HOJO

Froooot said:


> - Has an adorable avatar
> - Has a strangely specific demographic in their sig concerning the IWC.
> - Location sounds like something out of Adventure Time


Negaverse is a Sailor Moon thing

Alim:
Odd name
From 2013 BC
Joined before I even knew this site existed


----------



## Tony

- Likes Sailor Moon
- A fan of Chris Sabin
- Joined in 2012


----------



## TAR

- Who the hell is Chris Benoit? :hmm: He was a champion? Let me check the record books... Oh!.. oh? 
- A Straight Edge Jesus? :kobe Jesus wasn't straight edge, remember when he changed the water to wine? He was a pisshead.
- Has a sig made in the Graphics Showroom.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes Emma Stone
Requested for a Eddie sig recently
Australian


----------



## HOJO

Cheesehead
Punk fan
Half rat, half man


----------



## Al Borland

punk mark
may or may not like women's football/soccer
wisconsinite

(for ratman)


----------



## Pratchett

-Happy about last weeks TNA
-Avy / Sig no longer matches username
-Can pay for a membership and change that


----------



## Pratchett

-Watching previously recorded TNA show at the moment
-Not impressed, as per usual
-Has been drinking, which explains why he names three things about the above poster


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

spams :side:

drinks occasionally

I think is the first to name 3 things about himself


----------



## Andre

Would probably like to steal Cody's girlfriend

Is a poor man's MDP

Joined this site to talk about kayfabe


----------



## BULLY

sounds like a yob when he talks
has been getting a little carried away lately
is lucky he didnt face me in tdl


----------



## Andre

Lost against me at Rantsamania

Lost his match with SPCDRI at TDL III

Lost his girlfriend after spending too much time on WF

:brodgers


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

- Is black
- Likes to pretend he's not black
- Likes to draw


----------



## HOJO

Needs to share his bitch with me
Blind of snow
A God of all Cunts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has an extra long sig
- Likes Sailor Moon
- Hails Chris Sabin


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

loves this thread
has decent rep per no.of posts ratio
has predator climax locale as signature,


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has both his Former and current usernames in his sigature
- Should marvel at my signatures beauty
- Just kidding about that last one


----------



## Fru

Loves when I'm the one who does his 3 things
Looks forward to it everyday
Spends the days when I don't do it hugging his knees and crying into his sleeves.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Likes to write haiku
He enjoys my company
Those three things are right​


----------



## charlesxo

...

54 68 69 73

4d 6f 74 68 65 72 66 75 63 6b 65 72

61 67 61 69 6e


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't comment on the picture I posted
- Said he would probably post one for his 666th post
- Nice gifs


----------



## MOX

is a gay
has Hitler posters on his balls
has killed at least three kittens with pliers


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Red+
Blue=
Purple


----------



## SonoShion

*****
16
*****


----------



## Make_The_Grade

French
German
American


----------



## BULLY

i have no idea whats going on here.
If we're going to do that I'm going to need more cocaine.
purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*:bully3

Lives at the bada-bing.

Is shooting birds down from the trees.*


----------



## charlesxo

Does lines of coke at 6 in the morning.
Has a much more aggressive stance towards birds then CHAMPviaDQ.
Some other bullshit to fill the criteria.

are you fucking kidding me?

Dead
Mans
Hand


----------



## Pratchett

-Standing on the precipice of his most evil post
-Changed his sig - I approve
-Changed his avy - I definitely approve


----------



## Ruth

- Sort of simplified his usertitle. Meh.
- Possibly knows much about cartoons (such as Regular Show) from his children watching them.
- Has had me waiting on him to post in this thread some more, because I was once the fifth most active poster in here, and he has taken my place, so now I don't look as obsessive.


----------



## BigDLangston

-Likes Regular show
- Scottish
- Had a video as a sig


----------



## Fru

Didnt' space out his first thing from the hyphen like his second two things
- For that reason, is now my mortal nemesis
-So it begins


----------



## Nostalgia

- posts a lot in this section
- I have no idea who's that in his sig or avatar
- joined in 2013


----------



## Tony

- A fan of Christian
- A fan of Dolph Ziggler
- Joined in 2011


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Kobe fan
Same age as me
Am older than you by 2 months


----------



## Pratchett

-Punk fan
-Younger than me
-Currently online


----------



## charlesxo

Not only is he a bastard but is now dirty.
Would snitch for a slab of beer (uncomfirmed).
Hella old :drake1


----------



## Pratchett

-Thinks straight hair is overrated
-Laughs like a kookaburra (unconfirmed)
-Is Olivia Munn in drag (_confirmed_)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Cinncinnati sports fan
Likes to fish
Is older than me


----------



## TAR

- Fan of unk
- :hmm: Phenom Taker makes some sick as sigs, maybe I should put in a request. Nice sig man.
- A cheesehead, and a bucks fan (Y)


----------



## Al Borland

Thinks Emma Stone is more than a 6.85/10 :batista4
Melbournian 
Got a fever for dat latino heat


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chris Sabin fan.

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.

Joined last month.*


----------



## SonoShion

be more creative dammit
nature BOY THE GOAT
CREEPY USERNAME


----------



## Tony

- Likes Daniel Bryan
- Sent me a nice rep gif (Y)
- From Manhattan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chris Benoit fan.

Marks for the Wyatt Family.

Pefers Hollywood Hogan over Hulk Hogan.*


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of TNA
-Posts in *blue*
-May think Carl is hero material


----------



## Al Borland

Prefers WWE
probably at least 15 years older than me :hayden
Blue sig writing


----------



## Alim

- A fellow Canadian
- Likes Chris Sabin
- Is a fan of all wrestling


----------



## HOJO

Formerly Fandango
Oldest person alive 
Did this guy before


----------



## Callisto

Is a fan of Chris Sabin
Is a fan of CM Punk
Can't make another assessment about him without sounding like Captain Obvious :waffle


----------



## SonoShion

Would suck my dick
From ATL
Fapped on Fassbender before


----------



## Punkhead

Fellow fan of Daniel Bryan.
Has a good taste in music.
Likes gore.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*2 Time PWA Tag Team Champion.

Is the 2013 Mr.Money In The Bank.

Lives in Lithuania (AKA, the middle of nowhere.)*


----------



## HOJO

A Deadman's Hand :bully4
A Deadman's Faith :bully
Everybody FEARS The Aces & 8s :bully3 :devon


----------



## Trublez

Has the weirdest sig I've ever seen
Like writing in blue font
Is a fellow 13er

Fucking ninja'd me.

Straightedge891:

Loves sailor moon
Posts a lot in the TNA section
Likes to mark out a lot


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Can see me typing this post
Never seen him post on this thread before
Likes to play GTA


----------



## Al Borland

Broad selection of sports teams
sig/avy made by The Phenom_Taker 
fan of Desean Jackson


----------



## Trublez

From Nova scotia (lool where is that?)
Marks for Chris Sabin
Avy was made for him by a Velvet Sky mark known as why2cj


----------



## Fru

*-* Censored usertitle sucks any potential badassery straight out of it. 
*-* I looked up "Lucidious" on Google (... or 'googled it', in other words. Fuck me I talk like a grandpa) - first result was Urban Dictionary.
*-* 'Lucidious - **** in prison who like to dress like chicks so they can be on the receiving end and like it'. Wow.


----------



## Trublez

He's trying his best to bait me

Thinks I have my usertitle to look badass but doesn't know that the only reason why I have this usertitle is because it's a song lyric that was said by a guy with a funny voice

Doesn't know that I chose my username cause I think it sounds cool and I couldn't give a rat's ass what it means considering the word isn't even in the dictionary anyway.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives outside of my window.

Is currently offline.

Usertitle is based off a song lyric done by a guy with a funny voice.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Aces and 8's fan.. Quick question; Who was holding the Deadmans Hand?
Showing some love for slick Ric
Stuck in the middle with you


----------



## HOJO

Scott Hall fan
Jimmy Valvano fan
Wondering who is holding the Deadman's Hand. Chris Sabin & The Main Event Mafia are holding it :bully3 :devon


----------



## Buttermaker

Well if I can be serious for a second it was Wild Bill Hickhock.. Now back to the fun.. Ignore me.


----------



## TAR

Straightedge81

- Desperate for a Sailor Moon remake.
- From the Negaverse, Da hell is the Negaverse. :jt3
- TNA Fan, I wonder what his thoughts were when the section was removed from the forum :lmao

TakersRevenge, cause fuck it why not

- Fan of the chico, Razor Rommaaaannnn
- Wild Bill Hickhock is holding the Deadmans what now? :drake3
- He's harlmess, he's saying 'ello. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/894273-takers-revenge-saying-hello.html


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Eddie Guerrero fan.

Has a full bar of rep.

Is online right now.*


----------



## Isotopes

Is into Adult Swim.
Has watched Ric Flair's retirement match at WrestleMania 24 at least five times.
Favorite color is blue.


----------



## Skins

stole two of my favorite wrestlers from my in the history draft and I will never forgive him :hbk2 :ziggler1
from teh big apple
cool avi


----------



## Isotopes

Will forgive me.
Should check out the GFX section to get a new sig + avi set.
Should fare fairly well in the history draft.


----------



## SN14MUFC

Probably likes the works of one of the most miss understood artist vincent van gogh.
Located in the greatest city in the world New York.
Can climb to such a high standard he was referred to as Spiderman in the 7th grade.


----------



## Lilou

Is a Man United fan.

Enjoys the work of Ryder and Hawkins.

Knows their shit when it comes to art.


----------



## Fru

Likes her English rasslers.
Can't work out if username is "Liloo", "Lie-loo", "Lee-lou"...
I mark for the Ribena reference in your sig.


----------



## Punkhead

Writes/wrote for Cracked.
Has a good taste in music.
Great user overall.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Lithuanian! 
Likes Rey Mysterio
Supports Inter


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland

Punk mark
13'er
Labelled the left side of his sig wrong, Don't you mean Stevie Richards?


----------



## TKOK

got his avy from why2cj
is a sabin fan
13'er


----------



## Redwood

- Fellow Parks and Rec guy.
- LESLIE :ron1
- WAFFLE


----------



## TKOK

Ron swanson fan
Beatles Fan
Sons of Anarchy Fan


----------



## STEVALD

*- a fan of Taylor Swift
- watches Parks & Rec
- sent me a real nice picture of Selena Gomez once :yum:*


----------



## charlesxo

Swag
Swaggie
Swag?


----------



## TKOK

likes Metal Gear Rising.
Should know i gave up on it. last boss broke my spirit.
has 692 post.


----------



## Skins

fan of the GREATEST SHOW OF EARTH :tom2
apart of the cock family (no ****)
Lesile fucking knope


----------



## HOJO

TheAussieRocket said:


> Straightedge81
> 
> - Desperate for a Sailor Moon remake.
> - From the Negaverse, Da hell is the Negaverse. :jt3
> - TNA Fan, I wonder what his thoughts were when the section was removed from the forum :lmao


- Damn right
- http://sailormoon.wikia.com/wiki/Dark_Kingdom
- Sort of had a problem with it but decided to try out the thread and see how it works out.

redskin25

- Fan of :ziggler3
- Fan of :hbk
- Who's Shaw Staten? :aries2


----------



## charlesxo

May envy the Neon Genesis Evangelion fans who now have the Rebuild of Evangelion films.
Simplied his sig to fully showcase the awesomeness of CviaDQ's work.
Jobber name :hayden3


----------



## Punkhead

Hates Nirvana.
Loves Bleach anime.
Loves triangles.


----------



## Skins

straightedge891 said:


> - Damn right
> - http://sailormoon.wikia.com/wiki/Dark_Kingdom
> - Sort of had a problem with it but decided to try out the thread and see how it works out.
> 
> redskin25
> 
> - Fan of :ziggler3
> - Fan of :hbk
> - Who's Shaw Staten? :aries2


show stolen......back to the thread


----------



## HOJO

redskins25 said:


> show stolen......back to the thread


:taker


----------



## charlesxo

:lol I thought you were trolling.


----------



## Fru

BLEACH said:


> :lol I thought you where trolling.


- Where

*- WHERE*

*- WHERE*


----------



## charlesxo

Calm down Nazi.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Fru:










Bleach:

- Botched a rep he sent me :hayden3
- Didn't celebrate his 666th post with a sacrifice.
- Can't spell 'were'.


----------



## charlesxo

Still hasn't repped me back.
Could be a descendant of the Fett clan.
Called me a rep slut.


----------



## Fru

Keeps using Tennant gifs to keep me from being able to hate him
It is working well, for now.
_For now_


----------



## TKOK

Had GOT drawings in his sig.
Might have a man crush on Jaime Lannister(assuming you're a guy)
plays piano.


----------



## Pratchett

-San Fran guy
-Looking forward to NFL training camp and season
-Likes Parks and Rec


----------



## Buttermaker

Cincinnati resident 
Respects a well pitched ball game
Potential conspiracy theorist


----------



## Al Borland

Proud member of the Jimmy Valvano fan club
fellow Canadian
4/10 sig :meltzer


----------



## Punkhead

Claims to be a fan of all wrestling, though I don't see any lucha promotions in his sig.
Billed from Nova Scotia, whatever that is.
Hails Sabin.


----------



## Al Borland

Doesn't think AAA is Lucha?
Comes from a country next to Latvia
A Mysterio fan


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Resuringumāku

Adobaisu o Sukotto· sutainā o tazuneru

Sēbin no shusshin


----------



## Andre

Condones DJK's odd tendencies in the WOW section

Has a yellow user title, good man (Y)

Will never be a mod :torres


----------



## Buttermaker

Was once a member of a little group with snowman and some other dude
Soccer be his game
Ain't as dark as his handle would suggest


----------



## Pratchett

-Lives in southern Manitoba
-Plays baseball
-Recently got his fantastic thread closed in Rants


----------



## Skins

cool poster
from the queen city
I know he loves Griffey JR ( who doesnt)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ziggler fan.

Redskins fan.

Not online right now.*


----------



## Fru

Deadman's Hand
Getting ignored by SCOTT STEINER
Join Date: Mar 2013


----------



## Callisto

1. Amazingly eloquent with his speech, almost like a gifted Shakespearean-esque poet.
2. Gay for me.
3. Still resembles a young Paul McCartney no matter how much he denies it. :hayden2


----------



## Fru

- I'M BIGGER THAN THA BARD, BAYBAY!
- Not just for you, honey (but especially for you)
- Scratch that, you are dead to me once more.

Those are all quite self-involved, I shall give you a bonus 3.

Location sounds like sequential titles in a pretty kickin' series of novels
Still want to know the story behind Punk holding a shot of something
Will never earn my full love with the "Teh", it's too tacky, darling, so unbecoming. 

Fuck it, still tending towards self-indulgence. YOU'll TAKE WHAT YOU GET, GOD DAMN IT :vince


----------



## obby

plays the piano
sighs wistfully
isn't aware of the fact that I'm not aware of what wistfully means


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Green Bay Packers fan (Y)
Fan of The Beatles and Aerosmith (Y)
Might be lying about his age


----------



## Isotopes

is very tricky
has never had an unblemished dream
is one of wf's youngest members

edit:

Has a usertitle that I can only read with a Jamaican accent.
Is fairly appalled at Ryan Braun and his suspension.
Could be a superhero.


----------



## Isotopes

Double post


----------



## Punkhead

Used to be called Spiderman in 7th grade.
Likes rapping.
Watches NBA.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Made one of the greatest comebacks in WF history as his rep bar did a complete 180 from red to green
In the middle of nowhere (Lithuania)
Marks for Linas Kleiza. Good 3 pt shooter imo


----------



## charlesxo

Has very 'interesting' fantasies in regards to women.
Join on the 02-02 last year.
Probably should give him my obligatory porn rep.


----------



## SonoShion

Makes me being sick of lesbians.
Likes to use the word "obligatory".
Should tell me his first name because I'm sick of calling him BLEACH.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Wants to know Bleach's first name, though I actually like calling Bleach, Bleach. BLEACH.
- Loved Only God Forgives (Y)
- Surprisingly doesn't have a bright, colourful sig with interesting imagery at the moment. Not that having Ambrose in there is a bad thing.


----------



## Fru

-I don't care what you say, that's Russell Brand in that avatar
-My newest interpretation of your username - you are an extraterrestial come to Earth on a mission to locate some delicious coconut-filled chocolate bars
-Post count = 4,815, i.e. the first 3 _Lost_ Numbers, this is tremendously exciting. Please don't post again. (Well one more, to make 4,816, would _kinda_ work but IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME


----------



## SonoShion

Should tell me his first name too.
British lad born in 1992 or 1993.
Is trying to avoid pirating films.

Apparently speaks espanol.
Is cheating @ Charades.
Seems like a fun guy to hang out with.


----------



## charlesxo

Jacks off to Sophie Dee & Alexis Texis.
Has been changing his Sig & Avatar a lot recently.
I've turned him somewhat bi. (or just wants solo porn)


----------



## Al Borland

Aussie dude
interesting sig
hails watson :batista4


----------



## HOJO

Hails Sabin :bully4
Wants Morrison or Masters in TNA
13-er


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes Sailor Moon
Is ready for Impact this Thursday
From The Negaverse


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Is or isn't Conor O'Brien. I'm picking IS via the username.

~ By using geographical assumptions, is a Green Bay Packers fan.

~ Might not even be into American Football.


----------



## Alim

- Posts a lot in the ratings thread
- Fan of Chris Sabin
- Favorite promotion is Chikara


----------



## Pratchett

-Has posted a few times in this thread
-Canucklehead
-Strong rep power


----------



## Roux

Likes the book Watership Down.

Has a taste for hot food.

Has way more rep than me.


----------



## Punkhead

Has a gif as an avatar because he can't have one in his sig.
Has less rep than any poster on that page.
A TNA fan...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has more rep than me.

Been on this forum longer than me.

Won the Invasion Invitaional 2012 tournament.*


----------



## geraldinhio

A slick Ric fan.

A random, yet creative username. 

A pretty badass sig which I'm still looking at trying to figure out.


----------



## Al Borland

Irishman
Watches Dex
1 Awesome wrestler 1 good wrestler & 1 shitty wrestler in his sig (guess who's the shitty one? the ginger haired one)


----------



## SonoShion

Pretends like Scarlett Johansson isn't G.O.A.T material.
Checks constantly his rep to see if I gave him some red so he can return some.
Wanted me to make a rant about him and give him his 5 sec of fame.


----------



## Al Borland

Hates a person in another country on an internet forum for some God only knows reason?
Believes I'd spoken about Scarlett J when I have no idea what he/she/it is talking about
Probably one of those New Yorkers that thinks anything 5 miles out of NYC is below them


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao I'm just fooling around brother. No need to get angry


----------



## 751161

- Didn't use my 'Summer of Bryan' Signature all Summer Long. It hurts man, it hurts. :bron3 (Jokes)
- Pretty good poster from what I've seen! (Y)
- Has a pretty dope signature right now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Might be Julie Chen 
Just made a really cool Mick Foley sig
Thinks he might get the worst draft pick award


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- He's the hero Wrestling Forum deserves, but no the one it needs right now.
- Awesome sig. I think it was done by that new guy and I've been impressed with his work.
- Is probably the current favourite to win the history draft.


----------



## SonoShion

Too lazy to comment on the new Sono flick trailer.
Still hasn't told me his 1st name.
Has my vote for best 13er at the upcoming awards.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

SonoShion said:


> Too lazy to comment on the new Sono flick trailer.
> *Still hasn't told me his 1st name.*
> Has my vote for best 13er at the upcoming awards.


It's Taylor. (Fuck you, it's a unisex name :side

And I watched the trailer, looks good as usual.

- May go on an 'Into The Wild' type expedition after college apparently.
- Not only do we have similar tastes in films, but also music. (DEFTONES)
- One of my favourite posters on the forum.


----------



## 751161

- Is doing a great job of running the Draft. (Y)
- Awesome poster. 
- Is still making me wait for our Twice in a Lifetime draft match. :cena3


----------



## HOJO

Great sig maker
Made 2 sigs for me
:bryan fan


----------



## Fru

SonoShion said:


> Too lazy to comment on the new Sono flick trailer.
> Still hasn't told me his 1st name.
> *Has my vote for best 13er at the upcoming awards*.


You are literally dead to me now. Dead to me.

Straightedge891:

- Sig has reminded me that TNA roster looks to a non-TNA fan like a basically indistinguishable assortment of white males. (And Jeff Hardy)
- Has the Straight Edge name, but does he live the Straight Edge life?
- Location sounds like where most of the insults in my CP come from...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I didn't even know there was an award thing. Well I sort of did, but not with that category. Gotta be extra nice now. :side:


----------



## SonoShion

Sorry FRU  There's just too much great chemistry going on between me and Taylor.


----------



## Skins

funny guy
from the big apple
use to have a odd sig


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Once had Edge/Taker from WM24 at a DUD rating.
- Clearly supports the Cowboys.
- Is still pissed that he didn't get HBK in the draft. LET IT GO, MAN.


----------



## HOJO

Hunts down aliens
Bounty Hunter
Knows what is in the devil's blood. :bosh2


----------



## Pratchett

-Wheel man for Scott Steiner
-Wants to live the Manga lifestyle
-Never tasted the Devil's blood.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Needs to spread some more rep around before giving it back to you.

TNA fan.

Lives in the Negaverse.

EDIT: Ninja'd me.

Usertitle says he's an Old Dirty Bastard.

Has 1,093 posts.*


----------



## Skins

is fan of the GOAT woooooo!
types in blue
is actually a hand


----------



## Punkhead

Loves to have his show stolen.
Is most likely unaware that I'm listening to Metallica's Seek & Destroy while typing this.
Hates Kurt Angle for whatever reason.


----------



## Fru

- There's something off about the cleavage on the lady in your sig, it looks like it was carelessly printed out and stapled to her top or something...
- I would like to think that's you in your avatar.
- One of my brothers' middle names is "Tomás". And mine is "Thunder". (One of those is true)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I envision him as a very charming and charismatic man
Presumably loves formal events (lolpulling stuff outta my ass)
Marked for his Gandhi burial


----------



## TKOK

sends me great reps
named himself after taker and kane
fan of Basketball.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Parks and Rec (Y)
Might be upset with the Parks and Rec news that was released today
Fan of Metallica (Y)


----------



## TKOK

Should know I'm very upset about the news :jose
Fan of cm punk
wisonson guy.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fan of Parks and Recreation.

Been on this forum for seven years.

Lives in Norcal.*


----------



## Callisto

1. Uses a severed hand for masturbatory aid.
2. Presumably a fan of Aqua Teen Hunger Force.
3. Joined in March.


----------



## TKOK

JT Fan
Gaga Fan
Jericho Fan.


----------



## SonoShion

Rockerboy.
Woolcunt.
Would have said he really knows his rassling but Santino among your favs? FOH


----------



## Black Jesus

Has a lot of green rep.
From New York.
Ambrose fan.


----------



## TKOK

Austin fan
Rock Fan
wants to see Taker vs Cena


----------



## Alim

- Mafia regular
- Joined before me
- Possible Kurt Angle fan, most likely just mocking him


----------



## HOJO

Alim said:


> - Mafia regular
> - Joined before me
> - Possible Kurt Angle fan, most likely just mocking him


Did this guy like 4 times on this thread 
Earns Millions of Dollars
Most likely a money-making scholar


----------



## TKOK

Alim said:


> - Mafia regular
> - Joined before me
> - Possible Kurt Angle fan, most likely just mocking him


It's both



straightedge891 said:


> Did this guy like 4 times on this thread
> Earns Millions of Dollars
> Most likely a money-making scholar


Fan of anime
jeff jarret fan/mocker
free member.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is older than me
Fan of Parks and Rec
Is a Kurt Angle fan


----------



## Tony

- CM Punk fan 
- From Wisconsin
- Likes The Beatles (Y)


----------



## Alim

- CM Punk mark
- Chris Benoit fan
- Didn't make his sig or avy


----------



## Skins

waiting for the ptp to win the tag team belts
fandango fan
goes in the dvd thread


----------



## SonoShion

Thinks I'm funny.
Depressed with the way the E is going atm with Ziggles. I am too, my man.
Canadian or something.


----------



## Punkhead

Has an interesting taste in music.
Dean Ambrose fan.
Would love Mia Wasikowska to bite his tongue off.


----------



## Ruth

- Introduced me to Nightwish
- Big fan of the hard rock genre
- Is the most active poster in the Lucha Libre discussion


----------



## Alim

- Is a resident of Scotland
- Used to be a big fan of ponies, not anymore
- Possibly homosexual


----------



## TAR

- Millions of Dollahs, Millions of Dollahs, MILLIONS OF DOLLAHS!
- Supports the Knickerbockers, because Melo is his fav Player.
- Wants Teddy Long to turn heel, Holla' at cha playa'


----------



## SonoShion

My buddy.
Hopefully getting that GTA V as well so we can get some online sessions going
Seems like a black dude but is white.


----------



## charlesxo

Spends roughly 15% of his day on bootyoftheday.
Apparently looks like Di Maria.
Sick of lesbians.


----------



## SonoShion

Di Maria? I look like a more handsome Vincent Chase.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably missed me
- or like everyone else didn't even notice I was gone
- We're still friends right?


----------



## obby

is sad that this thread is dead
is this thread
thus figuratively dead


----------



## Alim

- Lives in Burnaby
- Has gone to Disneyland many times
- Probably Asian


----------



## charlesxo

-Is somehow located back in time yet is still able to post at the present time.
-Has a Time Machine?
-01001101011010010110110001101100011010010110111101101110011100110010000001101111011001100010000001100100011011110110110001101100011000010111001001110011


----------



## Tater

-Is a Nirvana fan
-Reps awesome gifs
-Apparently knows binary


----------



## SonoShion

Has a cool beard.
His threads are usually a draw.
Makes me jealous right now if he really lives in Hawai.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen him in a while how's it going?
- Has a reputation for giving awesome gifs
- Has been changing his signature a lot recently


----------



## Alim

- Has finally got a new sig
- Though still has the same avatar
- Also seems to have changed his location


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has never been on the block yet in WF Big Brother
Fan of the show Big Brother
MILLIONS OF DOLLARS, MILLIONS OF DOLLARS, MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## 751161

- Na na na na na na na na Ratman
- You're really just a guy in a Rat costume, you don't have any powers. (Breaking 'dat Fourth Wall)
- CM PUNK, CM PUNK, CM PUNK!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Can't wait for summerslam
- Will riot in the streets if Daniel Bryan looses to Cena
- :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## HOJO

Can't put anything
Sig the same
Avatar the same


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had the same signature the last time I saw them
- Had Sailor Moon in the avatar when I last saw them
- Doesn't know that I keep the same avy/sig so people will recognize me


----------



## charlesxo

- Is ecstatic that I'm bumping this thread.
- Doesn't comprehend the idea his name is for identification.
- Don't know what his location is a reference to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kid Cudi fan

posts hot pictures

Also a Weeknd fan


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes average and smaller than average sized boobs
Is a frequent poster in the WoW/celebrity section
Has good taste in women


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wasn't at Monday Night Raw this week
- Wished he was at Monday Night Raw this week
- Can you fix my TV?


----------



## Fru

Doesn't know who it is in my avatar
Probably doesn't know who it is in my sig
Doesn't know who it is in my location.


----------



## Skins

sounds like he is scottish
thats the guy from other guys and tropic thunder in your avater
is a fruit ?


----------



## BigDLangston

Redskins fan
The Redskins beat my Titans but it's preseason so that doesn't matter
Ziggler fan


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of the Titans
Doesn't like the Packers
Might be upset that Vince Young went to Green Bay?


----------



## HOJO

Cheesehead
Punk fan
Lifetime member


----------



## Boulle

Fought obesity
Comedy genius 
Needs a beer


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Rides the magic bus into the heart of love.

Joined January 2013.

Is asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.*


----------



## Tony

- Has a Ric Flair avatar
- Likes Aqua Teen Hungerforce judging by his sig
- Joined in March 2013


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- Posts the nicest Asian girls in the RANDOM PIC THREAD
- Same age as me 
- Fan of KOBE and DROSE :mark:


----------



## obby

named after one of my favorite tag teams
good taste in girls
likes KOBE :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

EDIT: Ninja'd me
In the WF Draft
Fan of the Packers :mark:

Been posting pictures of some fine looking women in random picture thread
We post a lot in This or That
Must like Kobe


----------



## Tony

- Likes Sting
- Likes the Green Bay Packers
- Born in December


----------



## charlesxo

- Born in the same year as me. bama
- CM Punk's hair in his avi and sig is whack.
- Now knows this women's name...unless I fucked up.


----------



## HOJO

Probably doesn't like Bleach the anime/manga just like me :daniels
Location is copyrighted 
Dat body in dat pic :kobe3


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of anime.
Current location is The Negaverse, which is most likely a reference to some anime.
May not be straight edge in real life.


----------



## HOJO

TomasThunder619 said:


> Fan of anime.
> Current location is The Negaverse, which is most likely a reference to some anime.
> May not be straight edge in real life.


Doesn't know that the Negaverse is from the same anime in my sig and avatar
Guesses I'm not straightedge, maybe right, maybe not.
Named Thomas


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sailor Moon fan.

Carries Scott Steiners bags.

Doesn't like Bleach the manga/anime.*


----------



## Punkhead

Stole blue text from ice_edge.
Like me, is also a fan of that cartoon in his sig, which's name I forgot.
Is one of TNA fans who I don't feel much hatred towards.


----------



## SonoShion

'Nuff.


----------



## charlesxo

- Can't do that shit with my name.
- Walking Dead > Breaking Bad.
- Will suck cock for cash.


----------



## SonoShion

Of course I can.
People saying Walking Dead > Breaking haven't even watched the entire 5 seasons of BB.
and WHAT.


----------



## Fru

Constantly on my case these days
Seems to be a bigger mark for BB than originally thought.
Will suck cock for cash


----------



## Ruth

- Probably saw Alpha Papa in the last week or so.
- Northern Irish, yo.
- Surprisingly hasn't gotten into an altercation with Anark yet over who is the superior bitter, witty Irishman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes cartoons
Still in high school
Watches Breaking Bad :mark:


----------



## Skins

is a cheap rip-off of the GOAT superhero and my childhood JK
loves alex morgan
fellow american


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Dolph Ziggler
- Posts in the WWE DVD/Match/Show thread a lot
- Joined in 2012


----------



## Punkhead

May not actually be straight edge.
May not actually be Jesus.
Likes good music.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

(Y) for Metallica and Twisted Sister
Mr. Money in the Bank 2013
Fan of Mysterio


----------



## HiddenViolence

Punk mark
Joined the site in 2012
Signature was made by nemesisdivina


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined this site in 2011.

Cody Rhodes fan.

Lives in England.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is in this section almost as much as I
- Has played at least 1 THPS game
- American I think


----------



## Fru

Was cultivated in a lab by Soviet scientists, and injected daily with their new breakthrough drug of Triplonium.
They were hoping to study the applications of a man who could only process the world through collections of three facts at a time. 
They were dismayed to see him waste their years of effort by only putting this to work on an internet forum, and not in the field as anticipated. Operation M_T_G_333 is another tragic failure in Soviet scientific history. Thankfully, the Fru-class Handsomebot is yielding as *fru*itful results as ever.


----------



## Tony

- Likes Game of Thrones (Y)
- Likes CM Punk :mark:
- Joined in March 2013


----------



## GREEK FREAK

CM Punk mark :mark:
Beatles fan :mark:
Is younger then me by two months


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still hasn't said if he could fix my TV
- And while you're at it could you look at my toaster
- And can I try on your costume?


----------



## charlesxo

*◊ Bumped this thread out of desperation because if this thread were to end it would be the end of him.

◊ Since I've joined has only change his sig once and location twice.

◊ Probably can't name the Prime Minister of Australia from off the top of his head.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has made me feel bad about myself
- Is laughing at me right now
- Has an awesome avatar


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I didn't know I could fix TVs
Have no idea what your talking about
My costume was made for me and it only fits me so sorry no you can't try it on


----------



## Fru

you
apostrophe
re


----------



## charlesxo

- Is a professional cunt.
- Neck deep in e-pussy.
- Has an adorable accent.


----------



## TAR

- Sends the best reps bama
- Bill Russel quote and sig :brees
- According to Fru dude looks straight up like a woman.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's like 1 A.M where he lives
- Should change his name back
- Almost didn't recognize him at first


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Make
2. The 
3. Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is not the first person to do that
- Is a newbie
- Because of the above two, doesn't deserve a third thing named...Oh wait


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Make 
2. The 
3. Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- He did it again
- Just realized he almost has as many post as I do
- Will probably do it again


----------



## charlesxo

Make
Tha
Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hey BLEACH, how's it going?
- Wait a minute, you did it to
- Also you got "the" wrong


----------



## Fru

Bl
ea
ch

EDIT:


----------



## Callisto

F
R
U


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Oh Fru how I missed you ever so
- By the way sorry for this "ninjaing"
- We're still e-friends right?

@TJF
- Ninja'd me
- Embarrassed me
- unintentionally copied me


----------



## charlesxo

...
....
.....


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Invisible
Watson
SAMO©


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. The
2. Rat
3. Man

Trend!


----------



## Fru

F
R
U


----------



## charlesxo

E
G
O


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. L
2. O
3. L


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rhodes
- Scholar
- :sandow :cody


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Thank
2. You
3. Bleach

(My favourite place is called USER CP)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I'm
- Not
- BLEACH


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. I
2. Don't
3. Care


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Neither
- Do
- I


----------



## Fru

Fru
is
Great


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Great
- Is
- Fru


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. M
2. T
3. G


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- T
- M
- G


----------



## Punkhead

Needs to check out PWA.
Would be a great addition to PWA.
Has a spot reserved for him on PWA roster.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably meant that for Rhodes Scholar
- If not thanks for the offer but I'll have to decline
- Is European


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Spyro
- Is rarely seen posting outside this thread
- Refuses to put his actual location on his profile


----------



## SonoShion

Goes to Canada soon
Likes to argue with people
Lesbians > anything else


----------



## Fru

From Manhattan
Has 2,461 posts
Joined Feb 2012

:brie


----------



## charlesxo

Once jacked off for 3 hours and 27 minutes.
Displays tremendous humility.
I made two bullshit statements about him just now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Watson > Stone
Fucking a lesbian is the only thing on his bucket list
Watches porn


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't get the Justice Friends jokes I made
- Or maybe he did, but just didn't care for them
- Should still check out my toaster, it's pretty neat


----------



## charlesxo

Hmmm...
You again?
Fuck me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thanks for the offer but I'm straight
- Doesn't like Jon_Snow
- Is invisible


----------



## charlesxo

Wasn't a question.
Persistent mofo.
Still hasn't broken kayfabe.


----------



## Fru

Hmmmmm...
You again
...fuck me?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't get the joke
- Didn't have to be a question. Could have been a command
- Respects my persistence

@Fru
- An Irish ninja
- Made BLEACH an offer he can't refuse
- Fru


----------



## SonoShion

Retarded
Retard
Haha


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Little Poppa Pump.

Dean Ambrose fan.

Brock Lesnar fan.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I rarely see them outside this section
- Plays this game almost as much as me
- Has probably seen Aqua TV Show Show


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Make 
2. The
3. Grade


----------



## Sensesfail

1. Bad Ass avatar
2. Bad Ass sig
3. Doesn't have a Rhodes Scholar sig


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Just got a sig made by CHAMPviaDQ
Wants to sleep with Daniel Bryan's girl
Probably wants the PS4


----------



## Magic

Triple H fan
Joined in 2012
Probably also wants a ps4 as he brought it up.


----------



## Punkhead

LA Lakers fan.
Has OVER 9000 posts.
Probably is American.


----------



## TAR

- Is a massive poster in the Listen To Songs and Rate Them out of 10 thread.
- And he's got a good taste in music.
- Mascara de la Muerte in PWA, sick name.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Poster formerly known as TheAussieRocket

On the quest to get Emma (bucket list)

Chatbox > The Forum...


----------



## Magic

wagg
likes swagger
prefers them legal, but not looking legal.


----------



## PUNKY

obviously a big lakers fan
has a lot of former usernames
joined in 2009


----------



## Al Borland

English
Joined 2 years ago
Is a CM Punk Girl


----------



## SonoShion

Marks for AJ Styles
Canadian
Thinks I'm racist


----------



## PUNKY

same age as me 
has started posting in the total divas thread recently
loves brock lesnar and dean ambrose


----------



## SonoShion

Checked my Profile
Marks for Paige and CM
Mine <3


----------



## PUNKY

lives in manhattan
thinks i should of changed my name to just "cm punk girl"
one of my favourite posters


----------



## charlesxo

Likes RnB.
Doesn't utilise her shift key.
Probably grinding the gears of a certain three letter named poster here...


----------



## Al Borland

Must spread rep around for giving more to him
cool profile pic
younger than me


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

From Nova Scotia

Doesn't party without AJ

Last seen asking Scott Steiner for advice.


----------



## Magic

has a hot mom
has had awful usernames aside from mozza which is average
his mom is how he got his membership by putting the head in headliner. :kobe3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Gives me 25% off in his cab

His mar gives me 25% off when I ride her like a cab

Is a scared coward who is scared to play me on COD or NBA :kobe3


----------



## Ruth

- Respectable TLOU player
- Shortest-reigning mod in WF history
- Lightning mark


----------



## Punkhead

Around the same age as me.
Has had some great sigs recently.
Interested in Sly Cooper, The Matrix, Breaking Bad, Sopranos, Zero Punctuation, Regular Show, Adventure Time, Fairly OddParents, Botchamania, Super Bunny Hop, Reddit, Penny Arcade, VG Cats, Nostalgia Critic, Nostalgia Chick, The Last of Us, Spotify and MLP


----------



## Fru

My new favourite poster for recognising the greatness that is Night on Fire
Seems to be an encyclopaedia of Froot's interests. 
Mascara de la Muerte is a sweet name


----------



## charlesxo

Say he's changing as a poster.
I doubt it.
Will relapse and possibly make a rant.


----------



## Skins

I cannt see him or John Cena, need glasses
BADASS sig
looks like Olvia Munn


----------



## Ruth

- Could do with formatting his sig a bit
- Avatar is the least photogenic shot of Mr. Perfect ever
- Ziggler's left hand looks like a load of chips wrapped in wrist tape, with how awkward the texture of that picture is.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Has a Regular Show themed avi and that is damn cool.
- Thom Yorke in his sig? Also cool.
- Is clearly the epitome of cool.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- Funny sig. I think I posted that gif in the random pic thread lol.
- Extensive vocab especially for a young stud like himself
- Somehow manages to add another o everytime I look at his username

EDIT: ABH

- Ninja'd me. 
- Is not an alien bounty hunter in real life
- One of my fav 13ers


----------



## Callisto

Always entertains me with his graphic sexual exploits.
Hates Daniel Bryan.
I can only hope I'm speaking with the real Dave Chapelle and not a phony.


----------



## SonoShion

Black
From ATL
Younger than I thought he would be


----------



## Fru

Looks like a young George Harrison
His posts are 100% straighter than mine
We share a fondness for the professional wrestler Christopher "Chris Jericho" Irvine, and beloved actor Jonathan Daniel "Jon" Hamm

EDIT: 

Seems to ninja me in every thread
Currently D2M, I think, so undeserving of the hallowed 3 facts
Is still my boy, though


----------



## Chip Kelly

Edit ninja'd twice

@ TJF 

Enjoys ruining my rep page

Will be the person im refering to if i ever get a chance to use the line "i'm not a bigot, one my (online) friends is gay"

Probably isn't an astronaut

@ Sono

Is hilarious

Has eaten less cinnamon toast crunch than me in his life

[Racist assumption]Is probably good at math [/racist assumption]

@ fru

Has posts that are apparently gayer than tjf's

Is probably not as lazy as me given his drawing, writing and musical skills

Lives in a sewer (probably)


----------



## MOX

Has killed at least fourteen members of his own family
Favours rusty scissors when slaughtering members of his own family
Isn't particularly liked by his own family


----------



## charlesxo

Uses very Scottish terminology such 'numpty'.
Enjoys the simple things in life.
Seems like a sly cunt irl.


----------



## MOX

Knows his way around a nice pair of tits
Knows his way around a 90s rock band
Knows his way around a third thing


----------



## Chip Kelly

Is exactly five feet tall

Hates carnivals and asmument parks due to the crippling emotional pain suffered as a result of being turned away from rides due to his height.

Wears lifts in his shoes


----------



## MOX

THAT WAS PRIVATE INFORMATION

#betrayed


----------



## Daiko

Is ruining the game :jose
Fantastic Sig Maker
Feels betrayed by Humbled Moron.


----------



## Punkhead

Huge Pokemon fan.
Watches NXT.
Likes normal football.


----------



## obby

Enjoys mexican wrestling
Used to be deep in the red
PWA Mr. Money In The Bank


----------



## Ruth

- THERE'S NO EASY WAY OOOUUUT
- Usertitle is going to have me pondering for a long time what it means
- THERE'S NO SHORTCUT HOOOME


----------



## Chip Kelly

Rain drops keep falling on his head

But that doesn't mean his eyes will soon be turning red

Because he's never gonna stop the rain drops from falling by complaining

Bonus round: he's freeeee nuthings worrying meeee (him)


----------



## Callisto

Secretly enjoys my gay reps, but is too ashamed to admit it because of his latent tendencies.
Would probably look at me in disgust and keep me hostage as I fall asleep during an NFL game. 
But most of all, he's a humble moron.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Is RUINING 'MURICA

Has misspelled "the" before

Converts the food he eats into energy


----------



## Fru

Pioneered the "generic fact" trope, so I shall honour him with 3.

Has fingers on his hands and toes on his feet
Generally likes to use these for holding things and walking, respectively
Very rarely, vice versa.


----------



## SonoShion

Adds me now: ColdFishSono
Better has a mic
Getting that GTA V for sure RITE?


----------



## Fru

Done
lol nope
I can barely afford to eat, ain't gettin' no games for a while!


----------



## obby

likes Dragon Ball Z
likes Game of Thrones
likes killing babies


----------



## Punkhead

Is 3 years old.
Is on PWA roster.
PWG fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Wishes he was as success in Mexico.

~ Might know what rock & roll looks like.

~ Will probably reply back first.


----------



## Magic

Loves underage girls

Doesn`t care if it disgusts us

SANSA(loves redheads)


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Knows SANSA > Chucklehead in gold.

~ Wants to visit a specific location in Colorado.

~ Thinks he'll die from weed deprivation.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Went to Summer Slam

HUGE wrestling mark

loves them casper looking girls :woolcock


----------



## Al Borland

AJ Lee sig
Marks for DB
Probably respects the beard


----------



## charlesxo

Is a person.
Resides from Canada.
Maybe a wrestling fan.


----------



## TAR

- Believes that Emma Watson is better than Emma Stone... (ye right)
- Used to be known as Mike Litoris and had a Zeb Coulter avi
- Celtics & WCE fan.


----------



## Al Borland

Soccer fan
Could like Batman Begins
Believes Emma Stone is better than Emma Watson


----------



## Fru

@OzzyRocquet

Still not sure if I'm down with the namechange
Change is terrifying to my simple heart
Since usertitle doubles up as a Prince reference, this becomes doubly unpalatable to me.

@Albor Land

Quick google reveals that it's a Home Improvement reference; you learn something new everyday
Avatar seems to be Ric Flair/TNA - seal of disafruval
Sig probably refers to AJ Styles; I'm going to continue to assume it's about AJ McLean from the Backstreet Boys. Yeah, that's more like it.


----------



## Punkhead

Completely ignored Al Borland for some reason.
Doesn't like TheAussieRocket's name change.
If he was a premium member, would change his usermane to Threadslayer ((Y) cool name).


----------



## TAR

- Poor Al Borland, he ninjas ya and you ain't even gonna edit your post? :no:
- Does a brilliant cover of Billy Gun's theme song, and can Pablo Picasso the fuck out of a piano
- Getting all the chicks on dating sites left, right and center.

Bonus mentions:

- Thinks BLEACH looks like a woman, now I can't see that at all.

EDIT: (Fuck you Tomas :cuss

- Willing to take a bump Stone Cold Stunner
- Inter Milan FC fan with Linas Kleiza being his fav athlete
- Ninjas me!!


----------



## charlesxo

Hype's my new BFF.


----------



## Fru

Lol goddamn it fellas, I edit'd my post as soon as I posted it and saw he ninja'd me, holy shit. THE GUILT TRAIN, NOW LEAVING FRU STATION, CHOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

plz continue with last eligible poster


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Game of Thrones fan
2. Comic Fan
3. Plays piano


----------



## charlesxo

Was supposed to name 3 things about Hype.
Numbers his lists.
Heat fan :jay


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Sends lovely pictures in his REPS!
2. Is invisible
3. Emma Watson fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rhodes
- Scholar
- :sandow :cody


----------



## charlesxo

Has established he never wants this thread to die.
Produced a Russo like swerve when it was revealed he was black.
Could beat him in a fight.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also produced a Russo-esque swerve when he reviled he was Asian
- Could probably beat me in a fight
- Or will probably just get destroyed


----------



## charlesxo

*Eurasian


----------



## Fru

Yeah, he's reviled, but he's not Asian


----------



## Make_The_Grade

My mistake. Maybe I should get out more.


----------



## Nostalgia

- has the most posts in this thread
- cool sig
- joined in 2013


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has no title
- Has A lot more post than I do
- Their username goes well with my avatar


----------



## Fru

Post count is about to be less than his number of posts in this thread
sends me PM's looking for tips on being handsome
Still says "Wassssapppppp!"


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Those PMs were supposed to be private 
- Still thinks planking is cool
- Might be too sexy for his shirt


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. Make
2. The 
3. Grade


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Randy Orton
- Likes the idea of The Corporate Champion
- Named after Team Rhodes Scholars


----------



## GREEK FREAK

1. Knows good television
2. Knows good music
3. CM Punk guy (Y)


----------



## 751161

- Is a fan of 'dah game. :HHH2
- Is still in 'dat Rat Costume. You washed yet, bruh?
- Lost WF Big Brother. Sorry about that.


----------



## Thad Castle

1) Joined in 2012
2) has over 2500 posts
3) is currently working in his abs.


----------



## Sensesfail

1. has a better rep than me
2. has a funny avi
3. is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Tony

- Loves Rikku from Final Fantasy
- Loves Brie Bella
- Joined in 2013


----------



## HOJO

Breaking Bad fan
Joined in 2011
Goes through earthquakes everyday, considering they live...RIGHT HERE, IN LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA


----------



## Punkhead

Sailor Moon fan.
Hiding from Tito Ortiz.
Just got REPPED by me.

Bonus: has his own quote in his sig (ego alert!).


----------



## Fru

There should be a rule that any statement that just references someone's profile without saying anything about it at all should be banned (e.g. (lives in NY, has X posts, fired by Scott Steiner...) Posts like those are some weird sort of anti-fun, what could you possibly be getting out of them? If in doubt, just make up some absurd lies, that's what I do.

Next person to go, do 3 facts about Tomas, I just woke up and I cba trying to be funny.


----------



## Ruth

- Kinda sorta has the same name as the dude in my sig
- "Tomas" doesn't strike me as much of a Lithuanian name, at further reflection
- Is a product of the 2000s in terms of nostalgia.


----------



## Punkhead

Fru:

Joined in 2013.
Has 1247 posts.
Acknowledged by Scott Steiner.

8*D

EDIT: Ninja'd

Frooot:

About half-a-year older than me.
Has a great taste in music.
Thinks Sailor Moon is adorable.


----------



## TAR

I agree Fru.

- Poster's username is TomasThunder619
- He lives in Lithuania
- Joined in Dec 2011..

..

OKAY FINE

- Is annoyed by Cody Rhodes, Doesn't like Curtis Axel either why's dat bro :cody2
- Belives that Religion is for stupid people. Hey man, I agree.
- Big on the PWA & The Listen and rate songs out of 10 thread.

(phew lucky I got double ninja'd there)


----------



## charlesxo

Is most likely asleep as I post this.
Doesn't have a vagina.
Has the goatiest(that's a word now mofo) of GOAT sigs.


----------



## SonoShion

Mike Litoris
Epic black kid
Bleach


----------



## charlesxo

Sonoisgod.
Cold fish sono.
Sonoshion.


----------



## Punkhead

Is invisible.
No, seriously.
I can't see him.


----------



## charlesxo

Masturbates in the kitchen for some reason.
Caught a 18 pound fish as a child.
Has seen Manbearpig in his hometown.


----------



## A.Lestranj

I think he's a psychopath.
I think the girl in his avatar is Emma Watson but i'm not sure. I like it anyway.
He claims that he's invisible but i actualy see him.


----------



## Al Borland

Likes Heath Ledger's Joker
Newish poster
Marks for Fan...Dan...Go


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

May or may not have an epic beard (I would hope so otherwise the name is shit)
Spends most of his time in non wrestling threads
59 replies was his most.


----------



## A.Lestranj

Bad user name.
Great quote in his signature.
I don't know what to say anymore about him.


----------



## Tony

- Has Vito Corleone as an avatar (Y)
- Has Heath Ledger's Joker as a signature (Y)
- Joined in 2013


----------



## Skins

My 2nd account JK
was just blown away by ziggler/adr payback
reviews some great matches


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of the Golden Era of WWF.
Probably has PS3.
Marks for Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Al Borland

Could drive to Belarus
Username could be influenced by Mysterio
Searching for a new identity


----------



## charlesxo

Marks for Maddox Sr?
Isn't a lesbian.
Has a tattoo of his first crush on his ballsack.


----------



## TKOK

Joined 2 months ago.

has 1,023 post
is named bleach.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Wants to motorboat Katy Perrys breast
Is in the chatbox alot
Likes alot of bands that i like


----------



## HOJO

A rat
Also a man
Likes to play THE GAAAAAAAME :HHH


----------



## MOX

Finds Alberto Del Rio strangely attractive.
Finds Austin Aries oddly attractive.
Finds Bobby Roode incredibly and fuck all this being straight nonsense attractive.


----------



## HOJO

Anark said:


> Finds Alberto Del Rio strangely attractive.
> Finds Austin Aries oddly attractive.
> Finds Bobby Roode incredibly and fuck all this being straight nonsense attractive.












Where the fuck did Roode come from?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Quoted himself in his sig
- Has a pretty nice ego
- The Game would be proud :HHH2


----------



## charlesxo

In the near future will ride a roller coaster and break every bone in his body.
Is adopted.
Lost his virginity to a fish.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Dreams of Emma Watson
- Aspires to be like Emma Watson
- Would change his name to Emma Watson if it meant marrying Emma Watson


----------



## charlesxo

.....(N word is censored...Damn!) forgets I have more then one celeb crush.
Is not ambidextrous.
Is only 4'7 tall.


----------



## A.Lestranj

- drank bleach when he was a little kid.
- hates the titans very much.
- regulary watches fake nudes with Emma Watson.


----------



## charlesxo

Could posterize his ass in basketball.
Licks his lips twice, no more or no less before eating dinner.
Has had a an awkward conversation with Chris Hansen.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fell into the gorilla pit at The National Zoo when he was younger
- Worships corn because corn is nice
- Waits for Santa Clause every Christmas Eve


----------



## charlesxo

Trying to hide the fact he was ninja'd like a bitch.
Spends on average $18.24 on gum a week.
Has webbed toes on his left foot.


----------



## A.Lestranj

Once waved at Emma Watson and she ignored him.
Constantly asks himself about the purpose of life.
Is ashemed of watching anime at his age.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Regularly visits children's' hospitals to steal from the donation jar
- Uses the money to buy porn
- Donates to charity for the tax write off


----------



## A.Lestranj

Likes to masturbate to baby hippos.
Got busted by both of his parents when masturbated to baby hippos.
Is traumatised for life.


----------



## charlesxo

Secretly loves beastiality porn.
Isn't loved by his parents.
Has a 5'11 wingspan.


----------



## SonoShion

Fat
Handsome
Young


----------



## charlesxo

When was I fat? :kobe

Anyways...

May have ruined episode 6 of Shingeki no Kyoji for him.
Thing 2.
Thing 3.


----------



## SonoShion

No idea but you get angry whenever I say this. And I like it.


----------



## charlesxo

You sneaky mom.

Ninja'd..wait what? I refreshed and now I posted before obby?

@obby anyway
Hyped for GTA V like 90% of the gaming community.
Favourite colour is not aqua.
Him being a Laker fan I mutually hate him.


----------



## obby

likes gta
likes breaking bad
has a catchy name


----------



## A.Lestranj

Doesn't like girls, he likes only Emma Watson.
Acording to his signature he has Parkinsons.
Hates all his dads.


----------



## SonoShion

Addicted to this section
Probably from Albania
Pedobear


----------



## A.Lestranj

Really ?? Albania ?


----------



## SonoShion

Yeah your username sounds like it.


----------



## A.Lestranj

It's not my real name anyway.
ON:

Dreams to have a threesome with Bale and Johansson. Mostyly with Bale.
His best friend told him he's the ugliest man on the planet.
Hid dad is not proud of him.


----------



## charlesxo

Muck
...
Savage.


----------



## SonoShion

Don't be so barefaced little man.


----------



## Punkhead

BLEACH:

Likes anime, maybe even Bleach.
Likes art and shit.
Googled 'funny names' for his first username.


----------



## Skins

SonoShion

Do you like Phil Collins ?
is the biggest Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album
This is sussudio, great song


----------



## A.Lestranj

@ThomasThunder

Hardcore
Fanatic
Feels bad for his location


----------



## obby

A.Lestranj said:


> Doesn't like girls, he likes only Emma Watson.
> Acording to his signature he has Parkinsons.
> Hates all his dads.


guessing this wasnt for me :side:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is excited for GTA 5
- Still hasn't capitalized his name
- Should capitalize his name


----------



## A.Lestranj

obby no. it was for bleach but you ninja'd me.

likes waterfalls 
likes pokemons... really ?
likes bullies


----------



## Skins

this guy is obessed with the thread and section
Thinks the joker is the greatest villian in the batman movies but hes not
thinks TDK is the best one of the trilogy but its not


----------



## A.Lestranj

thinks that i think the joker is the greatest villain ... and he's right )
he's obsessed with shawn michaels 
he's a narcissistic guy


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Heath Ledger's The Joker.

Has 50 posts.

Joined last month.*


----------



## HOJO

Most likely a Aces & 8s fans, though I haven't seen any those kind of people in 4 months
Badass Aqua Teen sig
Dat Flair avatar :flair


----------



## Ruth

- Probably _isn't_ straight-edge by any means whatsoever
- Has somehow pissed off Tito Ortiz, or is just so intimidated by the mere aura which surrounds him that they must hide immediately.
- Weeaboo.


----------



## Tony

- Has Pops from Regular Show as an avatar :mark:
- From Scotland
- Joined in 2010


----------



## HOJO

Breaking Bad fan
Straightedge Messiah
Not making me do a cheap pop again


----------



## Roux

Has fortunately managed to hide from Tito Ortiz (if only I had thought of doing that).

Seen them posting in the TNA section.

Likes NJPW


----------



## TKOK

joined in may.
is from the uk
is online.


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Snoop Dog.
Has great taste in music.


Spoiler: ???


----------



## TKOK

should know i just saw a commercial that mentions where he is from
has a full rep bar
is not in the red.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

From Sacramento, CA.

Rock music fan.

Is cooler than The Fonz.


----------



## TKOK

Parks and Rec fan
New Yorker, i think?
Has a mum.


----------



## A.Lestranj

He'll never talk to rachel in real life
Joined this forum a long long time ago
A few days ago he checked the internets for new rachel fake nudes


----------



## TKOK

should know that I DID NOT.
Likes the joker
joined last month.


----------



## A.Lestranj

he's a liar 
he regularly skips divas matches
he's cocky


----------



## TKOK

telling the truth about divas matches. 
has a sig
knows i'm COCKy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Chronic drunk driver
- In his mid-late 20s
- Is reconsidering the choices he made as a teenager


----------



## TKOK

should know i don't drink so number one is wrong.
has a painting for a sig.
should know i never got to play a spyro game :hayden.


----------



## A.Lestranj

is not fulfilled with his seaxual life
likes weird cars, chick cars
likes pink


----------



## TAR

- Seaxual?
- His interests are: Wrestling, Football, Movies, Girls.. which accounts to about 98.9% of this forum
- IS a new-ish poster, so not much is known about this guy outside of a Joker avi & a CGM (another one ey?) signature.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Worships the god of pants and blazers
- Was born at the South Pole
- Licky Licky


----------



## A.Lestranj

Ninja'd @TheHype

-Grammar Nazi
-He changed his username recently, because he was ashamed
-Great great signature


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Like a boss
- *Points and laughs*


----------



## A.Lestranj

-fanatic about kids games
-unrealistic location
-likes spending time with his little imaginary friend


----------



## TAR

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Worships the god of pants and blazers
> - Was born at the South Pole
> - Licky Licky





A.Lestranj said:


> Ninja'd @TheHype
> 
> -Grammar Nazi
> -He changed his username recently, because he was ashamed
> -Great great signature


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is still waiting for the tooth fairy
- Might have seen a unicorn
- Is very shy


----------



## Ruth

- _Actually_ changed his signature. Let that sink in a bit.
- Is currently doing a variation of the Space Jam dance.
- Has, in fact, been regularly in this thread for half a year now. Fuck.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Similar signature to Mister Hands
- Must really like Regular Show
- And whatever show is currently in his signature


----------



## charlesxo

Has a yeast infection.
Would bone Luigi.
Once counted to 45709078.


----------



## Skins

NINJA'd

actually has more post in this thread than in his post count :lol
seems like a good poster
finally changed his sig


----------



## charlesxo

Blue everywhere.
Hates Canada.
Murdered an African Elephant with his bare hands just for fun.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-weird guy
-he would kidnap emma 
-touched a dogs penis


----------



## Ruth

- Considering the amount of explicit information they're relaying, has likely been a massive lurker prior to what their join date suggests.
- Has or will soon be green-repped by LC at some point or another
- _'Heath-Ledger's-Joker-In-The-Avatar'_ Cliché


----------



## Punkhead

Watches a lot of cartoons.
Grew up in early-2000s.
At some point will add another 'o' in his username.


----------



## nevereveragainu

loves lucha libre
may or may not be a wrestler himself
is lacking in features beyond that for me to feature here so comeatmebro


----------



## NoyK

Makes weird-ass threads sometimes
Has red rep
Joined in the same year I did


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has become less active on here recently
- Still a fan of RKO
- Still a fan of Eminem


----------



## HOJO

(Probably)Plays the Wii U
Fan of Spyro
Has still frame of Browser & Donkey Kong about to rape Luigi in his sig


----------



## charlesxo

Dances in the moonlight in satanic rituals.
Eats human souls for breakfast.
Still feels guilt for when he stole money from his parents when younger.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-ignored me 
-is from Albania
-likes football (soccer for americans)


----------



## charlesxo

Can't see his post, oh I wonder why...
After visiting his profile I see he has changed his sig and avi.
Is a pedo.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-can't see my posts
-tired of masturbating to emma 
-too young for masturbating to emma


----------



## charlesxo

"This message is hidden because A.Lestranj(Albanian) is on your ignore list."
Muck Savage.
:lelbron


----------



## chargebeam

- Doesn't like A.Lestranj
- Is a fan of anime
- Posts alot


----------



## SonoShion

Attended RAW in Montreal last year
Chanted OUI OUI OUI
Parle francais


----------



## A.Lestranj

-lives in usa (awesome right?)
-lives in new york (awesome right?)
-attented to at least 1 wwe show (awesome right?)


----------



## Punkhead

Doesn't have a car.
Has a tough time choosing between black dicks and white dicks.
Once catched his dad in bed with a homeless guy.


----------



## Redwood

- Enamored with Lucha Libre.
- From Lithuania.
- Fan of metal music.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in a Yellow Submarine.

Fan of The Beatles.

Joined June 2010.*


----------



## A.Lestranj

-awkward username
-probably mexican (because of the canned beans)
-one night he dreamed about einsten


@Tomas, i'll catch you man.


----------



## charlesxo

Still can't see what he's posting.
Should watch the film Hard Candy.
Is vertically challenged.


----------



## Pratchett

-Sig suggests he thinks the world is cruel
-Avy shows someone possibly affected by said cruel world
-Doesn't appear to get along with Lestranj, whoever that is (I haven't had the _pleasure_)


----------



## TAR

- I like to think that this person is the Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino character of the WF Forum.
- Sends me some brilliant reps. (Y)
- Loves his fishing.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-great taste for movies 
-great taste for girls
-albanian from australia


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

- Seems to like Harry Potter.
- Pretty new in here.
- Must think the girl in his/her av is attractive


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has great taste in wrestlers
- Might be a girl
- Has low self esteem


----------



## TAR

- Make
- The
- Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The
- Aussie
- Rocket


----------



## charlesxo

Make
Ze
Grade


----------



## Trublez

- Apparently looks like Olivia Munn (still remember that usertitle :lol)
- Is 18
- Likes sending naked girl reps


----------



## SonoShion

Black
American
Reps me with the greatest ass ever as soon he reads this


----------



## Punkhead

Used to be in red.
The comeback wasn't epic, because he had not much red rep and doesn't have much green. There was only one epic comeback and we know who it was 
Gives awesome reps.

Edit: Ninja'd by SonoShion

Lives in Manhattan, so probably seen Batman in real life :mark:
Watches Breaking Bad.
Watched and probably liked American Psycho.


----------



## SonoShion

Hmm nope.


----------



## charlesxo

Yeah Sono gives out shit reps.


----------



## Punkhead

SonoShion said:


> Hmm nope.


You ninja'd me. I edited my post.



BLEACH said:


> Yeah Sono gives out shit reps.


Again, ninja'd.


----------



## TAR

- Get's ninja'd frequently (god dammit Tomas stop being such a *NOOOB*!)
- 3 Time! 3 Time! 3 Time! PWA Tag Team Champion
- Wishes he grew up in the 80s. Seeing the songs he's posted on the Listen and Rate songs thread, this was not surprising.


----------



## A.Lestranj

Ninja'd @Thomas

-Albanian from Lithuania
-Likes trannies
-He's a sad little boy


----------



## TAR

- This fucking guy
- MakeTheGrade 2.0
-


----------



## A.Lestranj

Don't compare me with others please. I can't stand that.

-Albanustralian
-Shy
-Overprotective


----------



## charlesxo

Can't tell how he responded.
Probably was insulted.
Insulted the n*gga back?


----------



## A.Lestranj

-Still can't see his posts
-Probably said that he can't see my posts
-XO


----------



## TAR

- *sigh*
- *sigh*
- *sigh*


----------



## Skins

has the GOAT sig on this entire site
is an aussie ?
loves emma stone


----------



## charlesxo

Has red skin.
Born in 1925.
A proud Canadian.


----------



## Callisto

Is apparently Olivia Munn's doppelgänger.
New Zealand > Australia


----------



## Punkhead

Is a female (I think).
Not a fan of heavy music.
Was very happy when Rawbar got permabanned.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-lives in a shitty country
-egocentric SOB
-bad taste in everything


----------



## Punkhead

but
tth
urt


----------



## Trublez

Is apparently searching for a new identity
Exposed A.Lestranj for the butthurt loser that he/she is :troll
Has yet to send me any porn rep :hmm:



TomasThunder619 said:


> Is a female (I think).
> Not a fan of heavy music.
> *Was very happy when Rawbar got permabanned.*



When was that? :ti


----------



## Phantomdreamer

_*Has a fit red head in his sig.

**His posts tend to be well written with decent punctuation.
*
*Likes TNA.*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Plays poker
Fan of Dolph Ziggler
Has a Playstation 3


----------



## Al Borland

Sig of Alex Morgan
Avy of Alex Morgan
Would most likely get jiggy with Alex Morgan if given the opportunity


----------



## TAR

- Remember, No Russian
- Reckons Ziggler has the best twitter account
- Tim Allen's buddy


----------



## Trublez

Wants to have Emma Stone's babies
Used to be known as TheAussieRocket
Is a cool dude on here


----------



## Punkhead

Finally got the porn rep from me, like he always wanted.
Likes to make gifs.
Used to be in red.


----------



## TAR

Lucidious Clay said:


> *Wants to have Emma Stone's babies*
> Used to be known as TheAussieRocket
> Is a cool dude on here












Bro, in that situation it's better to give than receive :argh:


- Knows that Eddie Guerrero can never replaced, true dat homie
- Laughs at stupid people, really.. who doesn't? :lol
- Is a cool dude, Respect Tomas (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Used to have a better username, IMO
-No fucks given, however, so will say what he wants (Y)
-********, but don't tell b'rer rabbit...


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has shared with us one of his crazy sex stories
Work/worked in a car parts factory. (I'm pretty sure that was you)
Went to an amusement park this summer


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An American who actually watches soccer
- Is very close to 3000 posts
- Must really like Alex Morgan


----------



## charlesxo

Someone killed my son
With a heavy gun
They shot and wore him down
Now frown
Cause I’m a callous prick
Are you a treat or trick?
Oh do I make you sick?
I’m proud!
Come on feel this pride
Like Satan’s bride
Like a heavy tide, you drown
Wanna frown on me?
I will make you see
Just how ugly, I am!
Damn!

La la la la
My friend
La la la la
The end
La la la la
I am

Hey yo amego
I know you think I’m loco
So slow, I don’t grow
Take me back to Mexico

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah

Weapons of mass destruction

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah

War on terrorism

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah

Fight for nothing

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah

Thank you


----------



## Make_The_Grade

-I enjoyed that
- :clap :clap :clap
- (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Oh that was a real song
- I thought you just came up with that
- Seemed like you worked to the best of your abilities on it


----------



## charlesxo

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah

Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah blah blah blah blah
Blah


----------



## MOX

1).--. --- .-. -. / .-.. --- ...- .. -. --. / -.-. ..- -. -
2)-- ..- -.-. -.- / ... .- ...- .- --. .
3).- .-.. .-. .. --. .... - / - .... --- ..- --. ....


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Cris
- Cross
- Applesauce


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## SonoShion

We need a Random Clips thread in this section.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

What's with the random songs BLEACH?

Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade




----------



## charlesxo

Tore his ballsack open at age 8.
Thing 2.
Is extremely self conscious of his ass hair.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sleeps with a dream catcher
- Thing #064
- Enjoys eating pizza


----------



## SonoShion

Get ya damn butts to the clips thread.


----------



## MOX

Says 'butts', lol
He just said 'butts', lmao
Who says 'butts'? He does! :lmao


----------



## charlesxo

but Anark you just said...


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has 1123 posts
- Will probably die soon
- Unless he's immortal


----------



## charlesxo

Is the bane of my existence.
I blame him for :mark: not working.
Thing 3.


----------



## TAR

- Do you feel in chaarrggee?
- Posts some brilliant, to funny, to interesting and fucked up pictures on the Random Picture thread.
- HEY! WAIT! I got a new complaint! Forever in debt to your priceless advice. (cause apparently your name is a Nirvana reference not the anime)?


----------



## Ruth

- Regular FIFA player
- Is only familiar with one hand gesture in all his photos
- Has syphilis.


----------



## TAR

- Reckons I have syphilis, da fuck?
- Me & him were once trapped in a truck when a bomb was thrown in the truck, so we dived out Mission Impossible style & still got hit by the bomb. (True Story dat, just ask him.)
- Big on Adventure Time & Regular Show


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed his awesome signature to one that's not as awesome
- Probably hates me for saying that
- Or he just doesn't care


----------



## Ruth

- Just got an ugly look from anybody who enjoyed Blues Brothers
- King Koopa's model looks weird
- Has ADHD.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has the strangest signature I've ever seen
- Has never played a Super Smash Bros game
- Has cold sores on his lip


----------



## charlesxo

Make
Da
Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I was awaiting your eminent name slander
- BLE
- ACH


----------



## charlesxo

blah
blah blah
blah blah blah


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Blah Blah Blah
- Blah Blah
- Blah


----------



## Skins

This is basically your thread MTG. I remember when I had the most posts in it with like 40 at the time

This thread is like a child to him
still plays n64 for nostalgia 
only played with Luigi in mario kart


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I also remember that. Ah the memories

- Use to have Ric Flair as his avatar
- Use to have Dolph Ziggler as his avatar
- Now has Shawn Michaels as his avatar


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

EDIT: Used two of the three things twice in a row
Would like to have Hermonie help him out on his wizard studies
Might like to go to school at Hogwarts


Plays Nintendo 
Must like Luigi, Donkey Kong, and Bowser 
Thinks that I'm half man, half rat


----------



## Tony

- Likes Alex Morgan
- From Wisconsin
- Triple H fan

EDIT:
- Likes Spyro
- Joined in 2013
- Has 219 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by BLEACH
- Is not half rat


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.

:troll


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Got ninja'd? :troll


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.

:heskeymania

ninla'd?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

> -weird guy
> -he would kidnap emma
> -touched a dogs penis


- A.Lestranj


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

> Keeps using Tennant gifs to keep me from being able to hate him
> It is working well, for now.
> For now


- Fru


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

> Is the bane of my existence.
> I blame him for :mark: not working.
> Thing 3.


.


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Ninja'd? :troll


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

BLEACH said:


> Is the bane of my existence.
> I blame him for :mark: not working.
> Thing 3.


.


----------



## charlesxo

This thread is his life.
Still plays N64 for nostalgia. 
Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.

P.S If he continues this, his poor little thread might get closed for spam... :troll


----------



## A.Lestranj

-great hair
-great taste in women
-sick


----------



## Make_The_Grade

BLEACH said:


> This thread is his life.
> Still plays N64 for nostalgia.
> Only played with Luigi in Mario Kart.
> 
> P.S If he continues this, his poor little thread might get closed for spam...


- I hadn't thought of that.
- You evil manipulative person you
- Thing 3


----------



## Fru

lol
hey
guys


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hey Fru
- What's up?
- Where have you been?


----------



## Fru

oh you know
this and that
lol xx


----------



## Skins

I feel honored that bleach keeps saying my 3 things about MTG
F
R
U


----------



## Punkhead

This
Thread
Dead


----------



## deathclaw 4721

Umm...
Uh...
IDK...


----------



## PUNKY

lives in the usa.
i'm guessing joined today.
judging from their posts is completely in love with aj.


----------



## Punkhead

Likes CM Punk.
Likes completely opposite style of music than I do.
Is a female and a fan of divas division.


----------



## SonoShion

Music Lover.
European.
Has a Youtube channel.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Was hurt that I didn't love Stoker as much as he did.
- Should be the one getting the free membership.
- Would enjoy the worst film ever as long as it had a great score.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Again, no interaction with this guy
- Is Sono's best friend
- Thing 3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Make
- The 
- Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Alien
- Bounty
- Hunter


----------



## Al Borland

Never ever eh..ehh..eeeever seen him talk about wrasslin
don't know if you even like wrasslin
Prolly watches re-runs of Nickelodeon


----------



## Fru

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Again, no interaction with this guy
> *- Is Sono's best friend*
> - Thing 3


fuck
all
y'all


----------



## SonoShion

What's happening Fru. You've been so unactive lately.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

My bad Fru, I should have said "one" of Sono's best friends.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade

BLEACH cover up, your ego is showing.


----------



## deathclaw 4721

I got this now...

1: Likes Spyro, to some extent...
2:Joined in January of 2013...
3:Has, or had, 220 posts (At the time of my post right now)


----------



## Norb Jr

Is a AJ fan... I think. :hmm:

Joined this Month

Plays Guitar


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has probably played every Sonic game
- Was exited to hear that Sonic was going to be in Brawl
- Is hoping Sonic will be in the next SSB games


----------



## charlesxo

Is not a banana.
Has violated this thread in unspeakable fashion.
Nigs says I have an ego? smh.


----------



## deathclaw 4721

Pwoper said:


> Is a AJ fan... I think. :hmm:
> 
> Joined this Month
> 
> Plays Guitar


Of course I'm an AJ fan! She's my favorite wrestler of all time! I only watch her matches!......Oops....Now I have to do this AGAIN...

1:I posted about them before
2:Still likes Spyro (To a DIMINISHING extent, hopefully)
3:umm..... Joined.....in....January... :/


----------



## deathclaw 4721

deathclaw 4721 said:


> Of course I'm an AJ fan! She's my favorite wrestler of all time! I only watch her matches!......Oops....Now I have to do this AGAIN...
> 
> 1:I posted about them before
> 2:Still likes Spyro (To a DIMINISHING extent, hopefully)
> 3:umm..... Joined.....in....January... :/


Ugh.....Nope.... Spyro was there when I posted but you stole my post. I'm done. I've got nothing....Aus.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

BLEACH said:


> Is not a banana.
> Has violated this thread in unspeakable fashion.
> Nigs says I have an ego? smh.


- It was a joke you silly Aussie
- Keeps calling me the N word, but it's the internet, who cares
- Assassinates pandas


----------



## Fru

SonoShion said:


> What's happening Fru. You've been so unactive lately.


I've been busy going about my engagements as a professionally handsome scamp. 

IOU 3 things, poster above me


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- He's back.
- Back again.
- Fru is back.

*BONUS FOURTH THING BELOW*



Spoiler



Tell a friend


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Fru said:


> IOU 3 things, poster above me


I'll hold you to it.


----------



## charlesxo

May read some creepy pastas.
I please him greatly by being a Nirvana fan.
Sig is annoyingly imperfectly looped.

FFS!

Should change his avi to a animated Spyro sprite?
Yeah ditch the current sig too while you're at it.
Again should change his avi.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Ninja'd? :troll


----------



## charlesxo

Negged and reported for spam :curry2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The ONLY person on this site to ever neg me
- I would neg them back, but I don't have the heart to
- The gif he sent more than makes up for it though


----------



## SonoShion

Make_The_Grade said:


> - It was a joke you silly Aussie


That heel turn.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

SonoShion said:


> That heel turn.


No heel turn here Sono.


----------



## charlesxo

Could be described as the bubonic plauge.
Blah.
Blah blah blah.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Couldn't count to 100,000 if he tried
- Constantly has to say the alphabet in his head to see which letter comes next
- Couldn't begin to fathom the meaning of life


----------



## Punkhead

Likes video games.
Doesn't like BLEACH for some reason.
Doesn't have a sister.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-not a funny guy 
-doesn't understand jokes either
-sad


----------



## TAR

- He's expressing himself with his full capabilities.
- Now he's living in correctional facilities.
- His technique is very necessary.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Blues Brothers fan.

Lives in Melbourne.

Has 2,295 posts.*


----------



## charlesxo

Has tremendous analysis skills.
Is allergic to the colour GREEN.
Is a good cook.


----------



## TAR

- My ninja BLEACH
- Would rather be thrown off a cell than speared into a flaming table
- Gets da feels from the Boy in the striped pajamas.. so did I :jose


----------



## SonoShion

Spurred by me to open up a certain thread.
Unfortunately already watched the trailer of Hachiko, which is spoiling the whole damn movie.
Is going to cry his asian looking eyes out most defo.

edit:

Is rocking that brickwall.
Impassionate Gamer. Wooosha.
Joining the WF GTA V crew.


----------



## charlesxo

I don't think a spoiler is going to stop me from getting emotional. I already kinda knew about the back story to begin with, plus I have a soft spot for animals, especially dogs.


----------



## SonoShion

Seriously though, get your gf or a random chick to watch this with you. If you guys don't have a FOTYC afterwards I don't know what went wrong pal.


----------



## TAR

For SonoShion

- When GTAV comes online.. you know me & him are going to be up in the WF crew, holding up liqour stores and robbing and shit. Shit's rough in the GTA streets man.
- Compliments me on the foundation quality of my house. Cheers. (Y)
-


----------



## NoyK

- Aussie
- Can't stop looking at his sig for some reason
- Looks like Rush and Kenny's birth child in real life :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Prefers Suit and Tie over Mirrors
Is in the WF Big Brother house
Randy Orton fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Green Bay Packers fan.

Aaron Rodgers fan.

Currently online.*


----------



## Punkhead

Likes blue color.
Relatively new user.
Possibly a fan of Undertaker.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-takes life too seriously
-likes one man one jar
-can't find a new identity


----------



## Punkhead

Keeps stalking me in this thread.
It must mean a lot to him.
Likes to attack other people online. It makes him feel more powerfull.


----------



## A.Lestranj

-he's wrong
-thinks he's important 
-doesn't understand business


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## Punkhead

Guys, just ignore him and let's go on with this thread.


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is TomasThunder619's arch nemesis
- Joined less than a month ago
- Thing 3


----------



## WrestlinFan

You're still in this topic?


WTF?



WTTTTF????!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A very nice guy once you get to know him
- Just kidding I have no idea who this is
- But it's always nice to meet someone who knows of my existence


----------



## Skins

MTG MTG MTG
cool poster
still laughing at the fact he has more posts in here then his actual post count, its jelly tho
whats the Nintendo game with the fox ?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Legitimately made me lol.

Post in this thread a lot. 


EDIT: Got ninja'd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins

dont ignore me loser


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Might be referring to Star Fox
- I could be wrong about that though
- Should not quote me on that


----------



## Skins

Say 3 things about me DAMMIT !

yea starfox :lol I remembered that game by looking at yoru sig for some reason


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know that this picture is from Super Smash Bros
- Should know that Fox is a playable character in said game
- Should know fox is the main protagonist of Star Fox


----------



## Tony

- Likes to play Pokemon
- Likes Spyro judging by the avatar
- Favorite promotion is the WWE


----------



## GREEK FREAK

From LA
Fan of CM Punk
Fan of The Beatles


----------



## weProtectUs

From Wisconsin
Is a cheese head
Has a funny name


----------



## charlesxo

Is Krispen Wah.
Watches One Piece Funimation english dub(most likely).
Doesn't like Dwight Howard.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Has the Username of an anime I enjoy
Doesn't like the game I posted
Not a LeBron James fan


----------



## A$AP

BLEACH said:


> Is Krispen Wah.
> Watches One Piece Funimation english dub(most likely).
> Doesn't like Dwight Howard.


Has good taste in gifs
Wants to be inside of Emma Watson
Watches One Piece Funimation english dub


----------



## charlesxo

smh I watch the Japanese dub A$AP.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I think I went 3 for 3 though.


----------



## Callisto




----------



## obby




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Would kiss the ground Gaga walks on

is looking through Macklemore's window

Would buy Daiko a membership if he asks nicely


^^^ looks about right. 

@ oBBy

Very rude

interrupts slow posters

the earliest bird that gets the worm


----------



## Tony

- Has a nice avatar
- Posts some good pictures in the Random Picture Thread
- AJ fan (Y)


----------



## Impeccable Sin

-Loves CM Punk
-Also an AJ fan
-Not great with photoshop


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is pretty new to this forum
- Is an Aj Lee fan
- Apparently a fan of death


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Is pretty new to this forum
> - Is an Aj Lee fan
> - *Apparently a fan of death*


Sorry, you got one wrong.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Joined like 2 weeks ago
Likes AJ Lee
Is not a fan of death


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posts in the Raw Discussion thread often
- Posts in this section quite often as well
- Never see him in other sections though


----------



## charlesxo

Make_
The_ 
Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Too
- Many
- Humans


----------



## TAR

- Ball so hard motherfuckers wanna find him
- Invented Swag
- Dat shit MTG


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of my Aussie friends from the other side of the globe
- Is The Hype that consumes us all
- Is rocking that brick wall


----------



## Punkhead

Not European.
Likes video games.
Watches or watched wrestling.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is European
- Might like video games
- Watches wrestling


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Offline right now.

Joined January 2013.

Has 221 posts.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is also offline right now
- Is 8 post away from 1000
- Will soon be acknowledged by Scott Steiner


----------



## Nostalgia

- lives in this section of the forum
- joined this year
- has a good sig, I can't wait for the new Super Smash Bros game. (Y)


----------



## nevereveragainu

has a user name that rolls off the tongue
is excited for GTA 5
from judging the avatar seems to be into either plastic celebs, Disneys Little Mermaid or both


----------



## Punkhead

Don't know why he is in red, but I fail to find a reason to give him green.
Hates United States national anthem.
Doesn't have an avatar (for whatever reason).


----------



## MOX

Likes men wearing make-up
Likes men with long black hair
Likes men with long black hair wearing make-up while wearing spandex tights


----------



## charlesxo

Hangs around with little boys in spandex.
Real name is derived from the word vegetable.
Is aware that defeating a sandwich only makes it stronger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Probably likes Emma more than me

posts some creepy pics

has a sig of an anime I no nothing about


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Changes sig pics often
Has a cool avatar
Wants most of the champions to retain at NoC


----------



## Nostalgia

Uh, has a AJ Lee sig
joined last month
has numbers in username



nevereveragainu said:


> from judging the avatar seems to be into either plastic celebs, Disneys Little Mermaid or both


Not really, I'm actually more into natural women, but I just find Eva Marie HOT.

:lmao at Disneys little mermaid that made me laugh.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Doesn't discriminate against people stupid enough to follow the Bella's lead at ringside
Most likely eagerly awaiting midnight Monday
Will have 7,000 posts before the year ends


----------



## TAR

Let's see here :hmm: *Right clicks Randumo24, Open link on new tab, clicks 'finds all posts by Randumo24'

- Has punched a baby
- Thinks he is better on commentary than Jerry The King, hey man.. anyone, even semi-retarded people, can do a better job than Lawler right now
- Another AJ Lee mark... ehh.. another one? :deandre


----------



## Impeccable Sin

TheHype said:


> Let's see here :hmm: *Right clicks Randumo24, Open link on new tab, clicks 'finds all posts by Randumo24'
> 
> - Has punched a baby
> - Thinks he is better on commentary than Jerry The King, hey man.. anyone, even semi-retarded people, can do a better job than Lawler right now
> - *Another AJ Lee mark*... ehh.. another one? :deandre


At least I'm a realistic one. I'm not claiming she's the goat yet. 

Also, I've never actually punched a baby. That was just a joke lol.


----------



## TAR

Well that's good then (Y)


----------



## charlesxo

Secretly loves Emma Roberts.
Favourite actor is 100% definitely Nicholas Cage.
Lifts 6 days a week.


----------



## TAR

- Posts some weird, to sexy, to funny, to some dumb right fucked up shit in the Random Pictures thread
- If he could transform, he'd be an EVA-01.
- Fuck saying a 3rd thing, I'ma let Watson take this one


----------



## Impeccable Sin

TheHype said:


> Well that's good then (Y)


Lol. I have said she could be one day if she continues the way she's going. That's the same the JR said when he was asked about her not too long ago. So I'm not saying anything an expert hasn't said.


----------



## Team Technical

-Is a heterosexual
-Is posting at a fast rate (237 since august)
-Doesn't know how to play this game


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Was voted most hated member in 2008.

Is asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.

Has 300 posts.*


----------



## charlesxo

His analysis skills are unprecedented.
Isn't a wizard.
Needs to lift more.


----------



## ManureTheBear

1) Eats fried rice on the weekends.
2) Hides a rusty katana under his bed that he thinks nobody knows about.
3) One of the best drivers in the world.


----------



## A$AP

1) 4/10
2) Jerks off to pictures of John Morrison
3) Owns a vuvuzela


----------



## charlesxo

@ManureTheBear 

























@A$AP
From Mexico North.
I think he's black.
Probably knows how to cook bacon like 99.9% of people.(#ShotsFired)


----------



## Callisto

Clearly doesn't lift.
Clearly isn't black.
Clearly isn't packing in the sack.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- At first I thought he was a she
- But now I know, now I know
- Also has a reputation for ruining User CPs


----------



## HOJO

New sig from before
6 green rep
Not online as I type this


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No longer has Sailor Moon in his sig/avy
- Unless I'm confusing them with someone else
- Is not online as I type this


----------



## charlesxo

Is a Jew.
Hatched from the egg of the female Jew.
Has the ability to shape shift but still can't hide his horns.


----------



## SonoShion

Can't play GTA V until friday because he's at a mysterious place.
Loves female vocals.
First he joined he had a Zeb Colter avi for whatever reason.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Introduced me to Sarah Jaffe who I've been playing a ton recently.
Was playing GTA V earlier.
Once told a bartender he'd love to play around with her blood.


----------



## SonoShion

Only guy on my friendslist not playing GTA V this morning.
Taylor from England became an asshole because of Films (feeling you bro).
Is welcome anytime to visit me :curry2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has acquired GTA 5
- Has been playing GTA 5 for hours
- Must really like GTA 5


----------



## ManureTheBear

Wears glasses
Adopting a Chinese boy in five years
Fighting a war on the war on drugs


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen them in this thread for a while
- Probably watched wrestling last night
- Will probably watch again sometime


----------



## Skins

SonoShion said:


> Only guy on my friendslist not playing GTA V this morning.


Why havent you added me man, I tried to getting it today but 3 gamestops were sold out

ABH add me on DA Station mann


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

redskins25 said:


> ABH add me on DA Station mann


Sure man, what's your PSN ID?


----------



## Skins

I PMed you, I tried to get it today, but two gamestop were sold out, I'm pretty busy the next couple of days but I"ll try to get it friday or this weekend


----------



## HOJO

Way more posts here than me, since joining in 2013 ark2
Hunts aliens
Looking to stalk ******* via PS3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd
- Got the thread back on track
- is online right mow


----------



## charlesxo

Will
Never
Die


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has lost thousands of loved ones due to immortality
Spends a FORTUNE on life insurance
Jerked it to Emma Watson before it was cool (and before she was legal)


----------



## Punkhead

Has a username that makes me laugh.
Competes in PCW.
Is from the same country as Rah.


----------



## TAR

- Inter Milan fan
- Misses the 80s, especially the music
- We both think Stone > Watson :clap bama


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has good taste in women, especially when it comes to the Stone/Watson debate
Is not your boy toy!
He's just a sexy boy.


----------



## charlesxo

Is a wasis.
Could defeat him in a fight by only using chopsticks.
Apparently I'm a vampire(or some other immortal being)...awesome.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Didn't like the song I posted in the 'post a song and rate the one above' thread. :jose
Jacks off to his rep page more than porn sites.
The only other person I've ever known that also likes the band Pagoda.


----------



## charlesxo

Didn't like the song I posted in the 'post a song and rate the one above' thread. :jose
Probably loves dark comedy.
Has a bounty of $0 considering aliens have yet to be found, unless...


----------



## TAR

- Too 
- Many 
- Humans..


Naw who do you think I am, MTG/A.lestrang? fuck dat shit

- Prefers his women AND I QUOTE :cole3 'laid back and borderline lesbian.'
- Seems to be massive on Megan Washington and Angus/Julia Stone, great music taste (Y)
- Ben Cousins was his childhood hero.. Such is life I guess :kolo1


----------



## charlesxo

Dat
Shit
Cray

Bonus 3

Is a pussy.
Was ecstatic when Juddy requested a trade to Carlton.
JBT mark.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes vampires
- Likes Emma watson
- Is invisible


----------



## Skins

I remember when Bleach hated me when he first started :lmao

@ MTG
The main event
the headliner
the show-stoppa


----------



## HOJO

Mr WrestleMania
The kid that breaks hearts
Gain his smile back 

:hbk


----------



## ManureTheBear

1) Marks the hell out when hearing Cult of Personality in a bar...
2) Was a skateboarder in high school.
3) Is in a long-term relationship.


----------



## charlesxo

Poopy
Da
Cub


----------



## Pratchett

-Emma
-Nirvana
-Spam amongst the Will 'o' Wisp


----------



## TAR

- Getting too old for this shit
- Some people get the wrong idea that he is black... His words not mine.
- Has been a Cincinnati Bengals fan longer than most of us have been alive.


----------



## Punkhead

TheHype formerly known as TheAussieRocket.
Like me, prefers Emma Stone over Emma Watson
Like me, refers Friends over Big Bang Theory.
Like me, Blue by Eiffel 65 was his favorite childhood song.

That's 4, but anyway.


----------



## charlesxo

Has a man crush on Hype.
Watson>Stone in my _subjective_ opinion.
B-Day is 20 days after The Miz's and a certain other awesome individual.


----------



## Yeah1993

-fugly purple premium stuff (where's the gold? The gold was actually pretty badass)
-cool sig that has fireflies gathering around an oil can that is growing a hairy arse in the form of brown moss.
-probably has a willy (I probably have a high chance of being right by guessing that a member is male on here)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is offline as I type this.

Is living with Bob Backlund.

Has a full bar of rep.
*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes to use blue text
Just posted his 1,000 post
Likes to carry a can of beans with him


----------



## Callisto

Roughly the same age as I am.
A fan of what is arguably the worst team in the entire NFL franchise.
Shots fired. :dance


----------



## ManureTheBear

Is "making the eight" in about a month.
Entered a zone that is one of danger.
Breaking walls down since 2002.


----------



## Daiko

He's ManureTheFuckingBear
He's also Freddie Vos.
Kroo Kroo Krooga fan.


----------



## charlesxo

Can't cook bacon!
Seriously BACON!?
Still he has the bitches wrapped around his dick because he's Gary Motherfucking Oak.


----------



## Punkhead

Most likely can cook bacon.
Was one of the users that I didn't like at first, but then I started to like him (as a user)(no man crush).
Likes to listen to some good music.


----------



## TAR

- Italy is his favorite national anthem
- Angus Young & Slash are his favorite guitarists.
- Lucha Libre > Everything else.. apparently.
- Did 4 things about me, so It's only fitting that I do 4 things about him.. This is a thing btw.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Got a Marky Mark tattoo in the nineties.
Voted for Angela White during the last election.
Knows Stone > Watson.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Takes dirtnaps

~ is a bear with the namesake of something that most don't enjoy smelling

~ may get a third Bret Hart avatar down the line


----------



## A$AP

- Owns a sample of Hayley Williams' hair

- Enthusiast of red heads ass)

- Is an all around good guy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Believes in the way of the lion
- Enjoys gigantic murderous robots
- with machine guns


----------



## TAR

- Ever since he joined this forum, he has lived for the Games & Trivia.
- Especially the Name 3 things about the above poster thread.
- Uhh... Ummmm.. Ehh.. Make The Grade.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade

@TheHupe
- My Aussie brother from an Aussie mother
- The salt to my pepper
- The fo shizzle to my nizzle

@BLEACH
- The Jackie Chan to my Chris Tucker
- He's part asian so stereotypically he knows some martial arts
- And I'm the annoying black guy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Make* sure that you study hard for
*The *test since I want you to get a good
*Grade* and succeed like I never could.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

*Alien*s are sneaking across our borders so we need to put a
*Bounty* on them and hope that an Alien Bounty
*Hunter* can get the job done


----------



## Fru

lol
this
guy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen them in forever
- Should know I'm bad at those
- But it made him giggle


----------



## Pratchett

-Has new sig since last I saw him
-Kayfabe warrior
-Yup, yup, yup


----------



## Punkhead

Hasn't changed his sig and avy for a long time (and doesn't need to).
Haven't seen him in a while.
Has got issues.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't know that I missed Pratchett
- Prevented me from talking directly to Pratchett
- Changed his avatar


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Usually posts in cryptic messages
- Or random videos
- Or random gifs


----------



## Fru

それはまだこの男の真剣カント信じる

本当の君たちのために好き

来る

Played those back in google translate, they dont work at all but God knows I cba starting to mess with it


----------



## ManureTheBear

Can melt steel with his stare.
Has trained for years to be as wildly talented as he is.
Distance relative of Billy Gunn.


----------



## Fru

Fun fact, my uncle (whose name is "Vincent McMahon") is a dead ringer facially for aul Billy Gunn, actually. 

Next poster do 3 things for MTB, not me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Randomly has Will Smith in his signature
- Comes from the same country as Justin Gabriel
- Probably speaks English


----------



## A.Lestranj

-I don't know him
-Likes pokemon and shit
-Bad username


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Don't care for him
- Like, at all
- "Unique" username


----------



## Skins

Attention : the official show-stealer of the WF :ziggler3 has finally gotten GTA 5 , Ps3er I think ABH, Sonoshion, Bleach ? lets get this crew going, hope nobody took sexyboy25 as their social club name :hbk2

I will make this post some what related

MTG

If you have a ps3 join the crew
will never change the spyro avatar
still plays n64


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- After a long period of waiting, has finally gave me life
- Will run over deer at least once in GTA V
- And will now presume to steal the show via PSN


----------



## charlesxo

I don't know why I'm doing this. fpalm
For fuck sake I know what this is going to do. fpalm
MTG shall now (dis)grace the G&T section once more. fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Doesn't know why he posted here
Doesn't think Lawrence Fishburne is hot
Looks like Olivia Munn


----------



## HOJO

Loves the photos with current wrestlers holding classic belts
Probably a cheesehead
Join 3 months after I did


----------



## charlesxo

Has numbers in his name, lol jobber.
Marks hard and I mean HARD for Angle and BFG. 
10/1/2013...


----------



## TAR

- Wonders why he brought this fucking thread back.
- Olivia Munn with a penis.
- Not as useful as real bleach.


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of cricket
-Sporting some facial hair, last I saw
-Doesn't care for Vegemite


----------



## Punkhead

Has't changed his sig/avatar for a very long time.
Bearcats fan.
Has't got any infractions/warnings yet.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Getting quite good at close-up magic
Lifts
Deciding on whether to go for black or silver extensions


----------



## Punkhead

ManureTheBear said:


> Getting quite good at close-up magic
> Lifts
> Deciding on whether to go for black or silver extensions


----------



## SonoShion

Music saved his life.
Currently learns Spanish.
Doesn't look like someone who watches Wrestling or listens to Metal.


----------



## Tony

- Likes American Psycho
- Likes Breaking Bad (Y)
- Has a sick Breaking Bad sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade




----------



## Gretchen

Likes posting GIF's
Gaming Fan
Makes the Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- His gift was made by someone else
- He, like me, is a fan of Cody
- As well as Dolph, and Punk


----------



## Skins

well well well this isnt a suprise, I'm literally running out of things to say about you MTG

new sig
use to spend 10 hours a day playing spyro
cried when the creater of n64 died


----------



## SonoShion

Wants me on his PSN friendlist but doesn't accept my request.
Started saying "Good Lord" because of the Nature Boy.
Watched HHH'S new doc and is disappointed in the lack of focus on Evolution. (Dito)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Took a break from GTA 5 to grace the forum with his presence
- Unless he doesn't have GTA 5 yet and is just on here
- Either way he's gracing us with his presence


----------



## Skins

Sorry fam I thought I accepted it


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- You're here to steal the show
- You're here to steal the thread
- COME ON!! BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## SonoShion

No worries. Maybe you did, I haven't been much online the last couple days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Had a fun experience with a young chick 

behind Ney Ney's back

most likely apologized in German.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

redskins25 said:


> Sorry fam I thought I accepted it


Didn't accept mine either. 

WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?!


----------



## Skins

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Didn't accept mine either.
> 
> WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?!


What is wrong with me ? :rivers


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Make_The_Grade said:


> - You're here to steal the show
> - You're here to steal the thread
> - COME ON!! BRING IT ON!!!


.


----------



## Magic

quotes himself
has been in the thread since it's inception. 
will probably forever remain in the thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was once known as Magic
- But then decided that Red Viper was a better name
- But after getting bored with that name, he has decided to go by Luck


----------



## Sensesfail

-has over 500 Rep count despite being a low post user
-has a Spiro avi
-has a pretty awesome SSB sig


----------



## Punkhead

<3's Rikku & Brie Bella.
Paid money for a membership.
Loves video games.


----------



## TAR

- Loves Hayley Williams.. Have you seen her nudes ?? :saul
- You really love Kleiza? You know there's like 1000 better NBA players? :hmm:
-


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- He is the Awesome Australian
- He may or may not care for my existence
- He's not online right now


----------



## SonoShion

Little black dude with rastas fapping all day long.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

French German with girls tapping all day long.


----------



## SonoShion

I'm American.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

American with girls tapping all day long


----------



## charlesxo

lol
MTG
again


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Who are you
- And what have you done with
- BLEACH?!


----------



## charlesxo

Red rep
Till
Death


----------



## TAR

- Don't know whether I should write 3 things about him or drink him.
- No longer named after a chemical used to clean certain things.
-


----------



## Tony

- Has a Ben Affleck avatar and sig
- From Australia
- Likes Two Best Friends Play


----------



## Obfuscation

~ possibly likes to hang out at the Winchester

~ name implies he's religious and not a CM Punk fan

~ then the avatar shatters all theories known to man


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Kira from Death Note
- Fan of The Venture Bros
- In my opinion has a strange taste in women


----------



## Obfuscation

~ last comment applies to reciprocated feelings. that's life

~ would be a henchman for the Monarch

~ wants to kill Light Yagami if he were real


----------



## A$AP

- lives to impregnate gingers
- wishes he could pay hayley a fee to lay with her in a bathrobe
- churches


----------



## Obfuscation

~ got the hook up via TDL or GFX to have snazzy bold. Probably both.

~ prefers to be a lion over a sheep

~ should bust out another Gundam motif down the line. it's a rarity on this place. :hayley1


----------



## SonoShion

Lives in one of the greatest cities ever. Los Santos.
His namechange to The Primer is going to add to the midfuckery the film is, even though the name change has nothing to do with the flick.
Wants me near if he calls my name. Sciene/Visions. 4.Life


----------



## TAR

- Recently got his-self a premium membership! Good on ya
- Probably just as/if/if not less even more frustrated than me with GTA Online so far.
- Wants his rep page embellished with booty or booby jobs :saul too bad I don't have any


----------



## Obfuscation

~ the connoisseur of kush

~ probably knows that is a broad title to hold on this board

~ should appreciate the themes of *Pineapple Express*


----------



## Punkhead

A fan of Hayley Williams.
Joined this site when he was 16 or 15.
Can't live without music.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes him some Hayley Williams
- Is currently working his comedy gimmick
- Has one many championships


----------



## Skins

watched Gundam, DBZ, and Sailor Moon ( dont judge me :hbk2) all in a row last night, such a joy

has about double his actually post count
Leader of this thread
is one with this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Watched several animes last night
- Uses this thread to talk to others
- Just like me


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Loves video games
Love this thread
Is very shy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently posted picture proved he is not a human-rat hybrid
- This is truly unfortunate
- For I was looking forward to having a friend with a tail


----------



## Pratchett

-Wants a friend with a tail
-Master and commander of this thread
-Slowly emerging from his comfort zone


----------



## TAR

- Bengals fan, as noted from the gif I put up on Random picture thread.
- As a suspicious mark on his lower neck/upper shoulder, saids it's a birth mark but we all know it's the herpes bama2
- Marks out for fishing.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has encyclopedic knowledge
- Of an advanced assortment
- Of movies, celebrities, and music


----------



## Obfuscation

~ appears to be a video game aficionado

~ so much video games

~ probably notices my poor grammar on this post and now know how I hate it, but I don't feel like fixing it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Uesd to be HayleySabin
- Is no longer HayleySabin
- Will probably become HayleySabin again


----------



## SonoShion

Maryland guy.
Has the most adorable Biography ever.
Still a lad.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New Yorker
- Has the most Detailed biography I've ever seen
- Despite not actually having a biography


----------



## obby

lives in a city
in a country
in a continent


----------



## Nostalgia

- likes that show Breaking Bad that I've not watched one episode of
- posts a lot in the GTA V threads like me
- fellow Christian fan


----------



## Callisto

Though someone said "weast" instead of east.
Lives in a pineapple under the sea.
1924


----------



## Obfuscation

~ chose a Spongebob Squarepants motif for reply

~ doesn't live on the "weast" coast iirc

~ is probably unsure at how giddy it makes me to see Gaga in a triangle similar to Enter Shikari's new symbol. It's almost as if they formed an entity.

Bonus tidbit ~ isn't surprised I found an excuse to mention Gaga for a reply towards him in this game


----------



## ManureTheBear

In awe of the writings by HP Lovecraft.
Knows at least three people who are colourblind and likes to piss them off.
Either an expert in explosives or paint-mixing.


----------



## charlesxo

Didn't know what this would be
But I knew I didn't see
What you thought
You saw in me

I jumped the gun
So sure you'd split and run
Ready for the worst
Before the damage was done

The storm never came
Or it never was
Didn't know getting lost in the blue
It meant I wound up losing you

Welcome to the inner workings of my mind
So dark and foul I can't disguise
Can't disguise
Nights like this
I become afraid
Of the darkness in my heart
Hurricane

What's wrong with me
Why not understand and see
I never saw
What you saw in me

Keep my eyes open
My lips sealed
My heart closed
And my ears peeled

Welcome to the inner workings of my mind
So dark and foul I can't disguise
Can't disguise
Nights like this I become afraid
Of the darkness in my heart
Hurricane

Make ash and leave the dust behind
Lady diamond in the sky
Wild light
Glowing bright
To guide me
When I fall
I fall on tragedy

Welcome to the inner workings of my mind
So dark and foul I can't disguise
Can't disguise
Nights like this I become afraid
Of the darkness in my heart
Hurricane

Thing 2

Thing 3


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't think Asian chicks are the bomb
- Doesn't think Trish Stratus is all that
- Probably watches anime that is recent


----------



## TAR

- Asks some good to down right bizarre questions in the ask the person below you a question thread
- Believes he is hotter than Leah Van Damme
- 



 :saul


----------



## Pratchett

-As of this posting, has gone to bed
-Suzanna Hoffs :mark:
-Benny Alice


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- As of this post, is not online
- Is one of my main men
- *Bro fist*


----------



## Buttermaker

Still rocking the video game sig
Still posting hard in here
What they definition of Classic is
Timeless, cause age don't count in the booth
And your flow stays submerged in the fountain of youth


----------



## ManureTheBear

Chews toothpick when under pressure.
Favourite wrestling promotion is probably NWA.
Has busted out of his own shallow grave on occasion.


----------



## Punkhead

Is in PWC, but not PWA.
From South Africa, like Rah.
Plays guitar (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

~ isn't straight edge, but also doesn't partake in the excess.

~ current PWA World Heavyweight Champion

~ could be a fellow big Mascara Dorada fan


----------



## SonoShion

Heart
Set free
A circuit of consciousness


----------



## TAR

- Cold
- Fish
- Sono


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*1.21 Gigawatts!

Lives in Melbourne

Is currently offline.*


----------



## charlesxo

The
Fucking
Originality


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I know it doesn't matter
- But I preferred BLEACH
- Just saying


----------



## Gandhi

- Didn't state 3 things about the poster above him
- Probably posts on this thread allot on purpose to piss you folks off "we smell our own"
- Has more than 237 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't care for my existence
- Didn't even notice that I had my actual location for several months
- Which further proves he doesn't care for my existence


----------



## TAR

I wonder if this thread ever gets closed MTG will commit suicide.


----------



## charlesxo

Make a petition in rants for the closing of this thread, see what happens wens


----------



## SonoShion

Milfhunter
Sexy voice
Bacio


----------



## Oxidamus

Based Akita lover
Based Shiba lover
CONSTANTLY DISCONNECTS FROM GTA V


----------



## Pratchett

-Makes interesting posts
-Been on WF a year longer than I
-Thinks Paige has a manly chin


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nice guy

in a healthy relationship

has a quote in his usertitle that seems a little similar to the one he had before if you think about it.


----------



## Oxidamus

rude
used to be cool
rude


----------



## Callisto

Oximoron
Oximoron
Did I also say Oximoron?




Spoiler



we cool doe :hayden2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Really likes Lady Gaga
- Really likes Chris Jericho
- Really likes to misspell the word "the"


----------



## Skins

new sig 
same avatar 
will be here until end of this thread


----------



## Buckley

doesnt like shawn michaels
is a Red Skins fan
Posts dont give me cancer


----------



## Stealth420

-Likes Brock Lesnar?
- is from Boston
- has strange avatar


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Joined on New Years Eve
Fan of San Francisco sport teams
Like Aries and Punk (Y)


----------



## ManureTheBear

Probably an Ascension mark
Favourite 90's show was That 70's Show
Watches TNA for Mr Anderson exclusively ...exclusively


----------



## Oxidamus

I don't know who are you are
Likely a TNA mark
From South Africa 



TehJerichoFan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> we cool doe :hayden2


Where you been at dayum


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't have me on his location
- Would probably be called a misogynist by some retards
- Probably gets negged by Chismo allot


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't play GTAV Online with the crew and doesn't have an O in his name therefore cannot be in my location
Would also probably be called a misogynist by some retards
Gets shit from newbies because of his name :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't disrespect women
- Has his favorite posters in his location
- Can't put me in there


----------



## Pratchett

-I like the new sig
-Closer to breaking kayfabe
-Nice to see outside of this thread, more (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus

- Porn
- KING OF PORN
- Would rep you with [:yum:] but my preferences are... too... different



Make_The_Grade said:


> - Doesn't disrespect women
> - Has his favorite posters in his location
> - Can't put me in there


I don't have favourite posters, they're guys from the WF crew for GTA V I play with often


----------



## Make_The_Grade

@Pratchett
- Has had the same sig since I first saw him
- He doesn't post on here drunk
- But he does Rep people drunk

@Oxitron
- Ninja'd me
- Has GTA 5
- Plays it often


----------



## XxTalonxX

-Joined Jan 2013
-Has obviously played Spyro
-Most likely has GTA V


----------



## Screwball

-Newest member of the community
-Likes Daniel Bryan
-But mostly unknown at this stage


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

- slave name is obviously Tobit
- was raised by Lions in the Alps
- Once killed a man giving him diet coke instead of regular


----------



## Oxidamus

#2 Cesaro mark of the forum 
Marks for basically everyone I do
Still has league spelt slightly wrong in his signature. I HAVE WANTED TO SAY SOMETHING FOR SO LONG


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

1. Loves LOLPokemon.
2. Admittedly is one infraction away from premaban.
3. Has a cute avatar pic.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Oxidamus

Named a beverage
Was formerly named a suicidal beverage
Must like beverages


----------



## hag

Speaks the truth
avid poster/member
likes hip hop music


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the fastest rising stars in WF history
- Made his claim to fame by posting a pic of himself in the picture thread
- Said picture was also posted on WWE.com


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Actually saw him in another thread a day or two ago.
- He seemed lost and scared.
- Is now safely back home.


----------



## Pratchett

-Joined around same time as me, but has had a lot more to say
-Might come in peace, might not
-Anticipating Damocles Sword or something


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed his sig pic
- Is anticipating Dusty Rhodes' potential future endeavoring
- Unless he's talking about another Dusty


----------



## 751161

- Might actually be in love with this thread. Ah, Internet Love.
- Still got GOATSpyro in his avatar. 
- Actually changed his signature. :bryan2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed his avy from Daniel Bryan :dazzler
- Changed his sig from Daniel Bryan :dazzler
- Yet still admires Daniel Bryan :bryan


----------



## Punkhead

Obviously likes Daniel Bryan.
Likes to make the grade.
Gamer.


----------



## MOX

isn't make the grade
confuses me as to why he's in this thread if he's not make the grade
could be a make the grade alt


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Thinks Rush > Mascara Dorada

~ now knows this leaves me vexed

~ Should try and give Nightwish post-Tarja a chance.

D'OH

~ Ninja'ed me on pursuit of questioning who isn't make the grade

~ likes his carrots

~ ANARK FETT


----------



## obby

likes bright likes
dislikes kanye west
may or may not like the music video for "All of the Lights" by kanye west


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes Bulbasaur
- Will pick him in Pokemon X/Y
- Doesn't like Gengar's Mega evolution


----------



## Redwood

- Loves Spyro.
- Frequently posts in this thread.
- Ironically likes Pokemon like obby.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes the Beetles
- Rarely post in this thread
- Has had the same avatar for as long as I can remember


----------



## Oxidamus

Posts a lot in this thread
Deters others from posting in this thread by doing the above
Should take a short break from the thread or post more seldom


----------



## Skins

Wait someone else HATES KANYE ? YES YES YES !

is everywhere on this forum
is located in 3 members
likes rap


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

1. A very non serious poster.
2. Is probably a kid.
3. plays PS games.

Edit: ^^this was meant for make_the_grade

@redskin25:
1. An HBK mark.
2. Might be from the state of Texas.
3. Has a cool sig and avatar designed by Why2cj.


----------



## charlesxo

Was ninja'd over a 7 hour period of time.
Oblivious to some of the fpalm reactions his comments create.
Less is more.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

1. I 
2. Don't
3. Know


----------



## Punkhead

Was a fan of Rhodes Scholars.
Is a fan of CM Punk and Triple H.
Doesn't know anything about Jäger.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hailey Williams
- Luchador
- Lithuania


----------



## therock11

1. Cute poster
2. A kid I assume
3. Is notorious for hanging out in games and trivia for like 95% of his time on here though I not bothered by it


----------



## Oxidamus

Isn't very bright
Rude
Is a kid I presume


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Created the voice thread
- Owes a great debt to Why2cj
- GTA 5


----------



## charlesxo

Is older than me.
Is blacker than me.
Still taller than him :denzel


----------



## Oxidamus

Is same age as me but not sure about months
Is more Asian than me
Not sure about height


----------



## Pratchett

-Older than me in WF years
-Younger than me irl
-Disliked by some, but gets Pratch Seal of Approval



Spoiler: Pratch SoA



Wait, I had it just a minute ago


Spoiler: This might be it



No, hold on


Spoiler: Wait wut



I hope this is working


Spoiler: FINALLY



I got nothing.  Please picture something cool. fpalm


----------



## TAR

Spoiler: 3 Things about Pratchett



Here you are


Spoiler: Next one?



Nah not here.


Spoiler: What about this one



Nah. Down the rabbit hole we go then


Spoiler:  One thing



1. He has sent some kick ass Emma Stone gifs :saul


Spoiler: 2 Things



Wait, whut? The 2nd thing must be further]


Spoiler:  Are we there Yet?



Nope


Spoiler:  ARE WE THERE YET!?



Nup


Spoiler:  What about now



Ahh.. here we go


Spoiler:  2nd thing



2. He loves fishing :saul


Spoiler:  Okay now for the third thing



NOT HERE AGAIN? DA FUCK!


Spoiler:  I swear if this is not the one I'll kill myself



Fuck it I'm reaching for the noose right now


Spoiler:  I swear if this isn't the one I am killing myself



Fuck it, I'm about to kick the chair under myself now


Spoiler:  3 Thing..



WAIT YES CMON


Spoiler:  Last one I promise



3. Pratchett is a all round top bloke :saul]


Spoiler:  Congratulations, you've done it



:yes


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has made the best post I have ever seen on this site
Probably couldn't do it again if he tried
Has probably figured out I'm trying to get him to do it again

He won't


----------



## Oxidamus

Nagging HypeRocket to replicate a post
Knows he won't
Still not calming down on his amount of posts in this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Starting to post in here more frequently
- Constantly makes me look like a bad person
- Chose GTA over GYM


----------



## charlesxo

Invented Aids.
Invented Cancer.
Invented Death.


----------



## Redwood

- Likes Larry Bird.
- Had a sexual innuendo for a username once.
- Joined this year.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed his long standing avatar
- Now has one similar to McQueen
- Wants to take McQueen on in a match


----------



## Ruth

- Did his time, and wants out.
- Buries all your secrets in his skin.
- Can't forget sitting in the dark.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The teen with the mean dream machine
- His signatures as of late were real attention snatchers
- One sharp lad


----------



## Ruth

- Seems dressed in all the rings of past fatalities.
- Pushing his fingers into his eyes.
- Stapled shut inside an outside world.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows much about me
- A little to much about me
- I'm getting nervous now


----------



## Ruth

- Wants you to come on down and see the idiot right here.
- Has known faces that have disappeared in time.
- In conniptions for the final act you came here for.


----------



## Magic

-knows how to count up to three
-added Os to his name
-later realized how much of a ****** he was and removed said Os
-doesnt realize that frooot looks better than froot
-actually likes to be known as froot
-uses froot as a verb
-froot comes from chris jericho
-fun facts.


----------



## Ruth

- Hails from the least-convincing name for a fictitious city in existence.
- Hails from Canadia irl.
- Marks for Miami Heat.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Really shooting for extra credit
- Really knows his facts
- Really Really Really


----------



## charlesxo

Make
The
Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- My man Mike bama
- My man BLEACH bama
- My man Jager bama


----------



## charlesxo

Jäger
Jæger
or Jaeger asshole


----------



## TAR

- :datass
- Prefers grape juice to grape drannkkk
- wouldbang/X


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Almost defeated me in history draft
probably would have won if you voted for yourself
good match between us, u had me sweating bullets


----------



## Pratchett

-Thinks vaginas are great
-Thinks the Packers are still better than the Bengals
-


----------



## hag

One of the most well thought out posters on the site
First interaction was in the Post Your Picture Thread
Very deep individual.

All good things!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Really likes Seinfeld
- Really likes this site
- Really Really positive


----------



## hag

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Really likes Seinfeld
> - Really likes this site
> - Really Really positive


B-I-N-G-O and Bingo was his name-oh.


----------



## hag

-- Likes Spyro the Dragon
-- Likes classic video games
-- Get's green repped easily. Only 241 posts with just as much rep as my 1300 some! My posts must be junk, Lol.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- From the same home state as RVD
- Enjoys posting gifs
- Likes posting in the Post Your Picture thread


----------



## Ruth

- Wondering if he's the only motherfucker with a brain.
- Felt the hate rise up in himself.
- In a psychopathic daze, he creates this waste.


----------



## hag

-- One of the most recognizable avatars on site.
-- All posts are great quality. 
-- likes Slipknot


----------



## Ruth

- Gave me diabetes just from reading his usertitle.
- Was at a WWE televised event, although probably gets reminded of that daily.
- Potential Seinfeld mark, but then who _hasn't_ utilized a Seinfeld gif at one point or another.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Taller than me
- Has sharper clothes than me
- In regards to the last thing he posted *Raises hand*


----------



## Tony

- Likes Spyro
- Likes Kirby
- Joined in 2013


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 years older than me forum wise
- Is getting ignored by SCOTT STEINER
- His avy/sig contradict his username


----------



## Gretchen

Is a fan of Kirby
Very Shy
Joined a few months before I did


----------



## RyanPelley

- Loves the CodeMan
- Likes other good wrestlers that I like
- Has repped me before.

(Good call, below me)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by the poster above them
- Will soon edit their post to fix this
- BECAUSE YOU ARE FEARED OF ME!


----------



## hag

-- Likes Television
-- Likes Pokemon
-- Is shy


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Tall
Loves Kate Upton
Pretty sure you wear glasses?


----------



## hag

The Ratman said:


> Tall
> Loves Kate Upton
> Pretty sure you wear glasses?


-- Also Tall
-- Green Bay Packers Fan
-- Wanna say, CM Punk mark?

Yes, Glasses is right.


----------



## Andre

Posts loads of pictures on here
Has an avi of Kate Upton that's really obnoxious for some weird reason
Is nowhere near as good as THE DARK ANDRE (lol nobody is)


----------



## hag

-- You used to be The Dark Andre
-- You like Football (Soccer)
-- DwayneAustin is not a member of any public groups


----------



## Callisto

1. Oh.... he likes Seinfeld. Not off to a good start. :jt3
2. The Seinfeld gif is clouding my judgment on you as a user of this forum.
3.


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Lady Gaga
-Fan of Macklemore
-Afraid of bears


----------



## HitMark

Republican
Old
Shaved his beard recently


----------



## Skins

I get confused with him and Rock311 whatever

Gets destroyed in Rants alot

Hitman Mark Yayyyy ! :hbk3


----------



## obby

often types in lower case
likes hbk
likes ric flair


----------



## Skins

Says he is 3 years old :lmao
Loves Pokemon
Is a peep of Christian


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HBK fan

Ziggler fan

and likes women with very BIG TITS.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Very popular on here
One of the nicest posters on here
Is also a fan of SSB


----------



## charlesxo

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=800602
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=800602
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=800602


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is trying to tell me something
I can't tell what it is
Could someone help?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Once mistook a dead fly for a raisin and proceeded to eat it.
Is allergic to pillowcases and thus sleeps in a glass chamber.
Afraid of children with abnormally large noses.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ wants to bum a cigarette from Rooney Mara

~ wouldn't mind a chat with David Fincher while waiting for the axe to fall

~ KILL LIST


----------



## Kenny

-goldust
-cody rhodes
-some redhead


----------



## Ruth

- Apu
- Monty
- Some eerily faceless background characters


----------



## HitMark

Used to be a brony
Shaggy hair
Australian


----------



## TAR

@froot
- hambone
- stone sour
- pops
@hitmark
- hitmark
- markhit
- hartbret


----------



## hag

-- From Australia
-- Misses Eddie Guerrero
-- TheHype is not a member of any public groups


----------



## TAR

- richard
- hagen
- kramer


----------



## HitMark

Australian
Eddie mark
Used to be known as the AussieRocket


----------



## Pratchett

-Mistaken about my politics
-Doesn't approve of bullies
-Altered pic of girl in sig


----------



## HitMark

Used to be known as bearcatter
Has greyish hair
likes to fish


----------



## hag

-- likes ana stefanescu
-- likes Bret Hart
-- HitMark is not a member of any public groups


----------



## Pratchett

-Interesting avatar
-Not afraid to show his face
-U'per


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Elder statesman not on these parts, but in a greater adventure we call life.

~ big on fantasies

~ might be entranced by Kramer walking a rooster


----------



## obby

has a sig that I don't understand
srs. is that blood?
hopefully not


----------



## Obfuscation

~ needs to
~ watch
~ *BYZANTIUM* _(to get the answers)_


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Would almost probably definitely murder anyone that spoke a bad word about his buddy Hayley.
- A new Black Swan avatar :mark:
- Would not like to be stuck in an elevator with moody Tom Hanks and Paul Greengrass.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A serial killer
- Is in cahoots with Sono
- His location is currently unknown


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- Did not make it through school
- Once yanked out a loud fart during an assembly and blamed it on the janitor 
- Could potentially sneak up behind somebody and shank them


----------



## charlesxo

The greatest storyteller of his generation.
Would do a lot to be lotion, a certain material or talk to specific women on dial-up connection.
White girls with booty > everything.


----------



## Andre

Apparently has the same birthday as me (not year though, junior :brodgers)
Looks like the type of person Jupes would lust after

Think he used to be called Mike Litoris, should have kept that name if so


----------



## Magic

bad sports opinions

bad debates judge

bad


----------



## Andre

Is a ******

Thousands of posts, none of them any good

Killed off vbookie with his woatness :kobe


----------



## Magic

reported.


----------



## Andre

doesn't realise how the game works

is a snitch

clogs up the chat box with nonsense


----------



## Skins

GOAT kobe smiley user
I think his name as changed more than 3x in the last week
funny lad


----------



## Tony

- Fan of the Redskins
- Fan of Shawn Michaels
- Fan of Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a username I like
- Is from the city of fallen angels
- Fan of Dean Ambrose


----------



## Punkhead

Great guy to chat with.
Greatest Egyptian I know.
Will leave Egypt for Canada.


----------



## Pratchett

-the AUTHENTIC come back kid
-marks for Hayley Williams
-Might be jealous of me for planning to watch said Hayley on a TV show for an hour he might not be able to watch himself.


----------



## SonoShion

Likes to ask around if any other works 3rd shift.
Has a son whom adores to lock the door.
Fishing.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Now knows I got *Millennium Mambo* lined up to watch soon.

~ Has got to know some of the language bordering the pacific rim after viewing so many of their films.

~ Color filled romps


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- "Arbok used bind"
- Has a girl basking in what I assume is blood in their sig
- Probably older than I


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Once circled every use of the word 'wand' in the first Harry Potter book.
Keeps every lottery ticket he's ever bought believing that the numbers are a secret code that will lead him to alien life.
Sleeps nude in an oxygen tent because he believes it gives him sexual powers.


----------



## ManureTheBear

*Always has the high ground
*Probably has the same fashion sense as Lauri Ylönen
*Was cloned over 300 000 times to form a formidable army


----------



## TKOK

has a cartoon as their avatar
plays mafia
like AJ Styles


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a nameless girl in his sig
- Said girl is also in his avy
- Might live in California


----------



## Skins

YOU DONT KNOW WHO THAT IS MTG ! meaning you dont/didnt () watch.............. I dont think I like you anymore

has no clue who that beauty woman is
has never seen the GOAT show
needs to watch it VERY QUICK


----------



## ManureTheBear

Probably didn't like the GOAT (Bret Hart) at some time in his life.
Likes dem Hebrew honeys...
Probably had one date at FedEx Stadium in his life.


----------



## Al Borland

Seth Efrican
Capetonian
Name from Cow N Chicken


----------



## Make_The_Grade

redskins25 said:


> YOU DONT KNOW WHO THAT IS MTG ! meaning you dont/didnt () watch.............. I dont think I like you anymore
> 
> has no clue who that beauty woman is
> has never seen the GOAT show
> needs to watch it VERY QUICK


You don't like me anymore? 

Should tell me what show Redskins25 is talking about
Took a hiatus a while ago
Cow and Chicken


----------



## Skins

Sign up for netlfix look up Parks and Rercreations . watch and be AMAZED


----------



## A$AP

Redskins fan
Shawn goat Michaels mark
Should post in the HHDT more often


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is all about money
Has only been here for a year
Sometimes I get them confused with ABK


----------



## charlesxo

Doesn't know the awesomeness that is Rashida Jones.
I'm disappoint.
She played a lesbian in a film with Zooey Deschanel man.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Has an avatar that's apparently Paige

~ which pleases me b/c I'm usually stuck staring at it

~ something partially loose, sad, and grotesque about how attractive I find Paige & he probably does too considering the avatar.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Could be online right now
I think you were invisible
Although that could be someone else


----------



## charlesxo

Is online right now.
Has 246 posts.
Learning to break kayfabe.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Need not worry, for I shall break it soon
Is no longer invisible
Would like to have facial hair


----------



## Punkhead

13er.
Loves video games.
Makes the grade.


----------



## HitMark

From Lithuania
Likes Lucha
Likes Paramore.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Great taste in wrestling
Also has a giant, reflective visor
Lacks imagination, though...


----------



## Gandhi

- Is familiar with my signature
- Has a username I like
- Has an avatar I like


----------



## Pratchett

-Speaks his mind
-Egyptian
-Doesn't care for the American accent


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Claims to be 19 :side:
- Marks for zombies
- Thinks Hanoi deserves a Lifetime membership


----------



## TKOK

has 6 rep bars
Kirby fan
might be a super smash bros fan( who isn't)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Has a secret death vagina fetish.
- His name is most likely the villain in a star wars porno.
- Like me, has rotating sigs.


----------



## TKOK

AlienBountyHunter said:


> - *Has a secret death vagina fetish.*
> - His name is most likely the villain in a star wars porno.
> - Like me, has rotating sigs.


:jay

May be Boba Fett
should know his sig creeps the fuck out of me.
-something else.


----------



## Hamada

-Has travelled the world and the seven seas.
-Who am I to disagree?
-Everybody's looking for something. Probably he's looking for the secret Death Star plans.


----------



## Andre

Might possibly be John Stape
Eats frogs' legs
Wears a tesco bag as a shirt


----------



## Buttermaker

Former member of the BWO or whatever the fuck.
Posts in that rant section often
Simply put he is the Dark Andre


----------



## ManureTheBear

Knows the importance of knowing your old-school wrestling
Probably has a "DDP for sainthood" poster in his bedroom/mancave
Is the handler for PWC's "Ace of Spades", Louie Spindoli


----------



## Punkhead

Has one of my favorite usernames on this forum.
One of not many South Africans on this forum.
Was born when Hulkamania was running wild, brother!


----------



## Oxidamus

Was in red rep for a while because of a mod (I think)
I don't know why
All of a sudden has a tonne of green rep

:$?


----------



## hag

-- doesn't seem to like me
-- has a comedy gimmick
-- Oxitron is not a member of any public groups


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has an Xbox 360
- Likes twix candy bars
- Lives in the state of lakes


----------



## Jive turkey

is into some weird japanese shit

likes to play with preschool consoles

and likes them mythology dragons, prob a nerd


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fairly new poster
- Has done the nasty with Mickie James' cousin
- Thinks I'm a nerd
- Is wrong


----------



## Pratchett

-Has us all on the edge of our seats waiting for him to break kayfabe
-Named four things about Jive Turkey
-But owns this thread, so I guess he can make new rules that only apply to him


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-big spender
-coulda been a contender
-but lost it to the bartender


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Has some Macklemore looking ni**a in his avy

inB4 "of course WAGG wouldn't know some fighter"

could possible get a free membership


----------



## Gandhi

- Has great taste in women
- Believes death and judgement day will be similar to the movie "This Is The End"
- Watches Naruto


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has great taste in anime
- Has great taste in women
- Has great taste in great taste


----------



## Oxidamus

Has okay taste in games (SPYRO IS OVERRATED)
Posts a lot here still :sad:
Isn't actually that bad




RichardHagen said:


> -- doesn't seem to like me
> -- has a comedy gimmick
> -- Oxitron is not a member of any public groups


I don't not like anyone, you just had a few silly posts I took exception to.

But comedy poster? You what?! :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I have seen the character In his avatar before
I wonder why he thinks Spyro is overrated
Recently revealed he is Australian


----------



## Buttermaker

Knows a thing or two about a video game thing or to. 
Complemation of every professor and teacher in history 
Should run for mayor or at very least sherrif.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

The grand creator of everything
Is the reason I exist
But not really


----------



## charlesxo

成球後，我去泡吧
然後我擁抱
然後，我餓了，我走在大街上
而且我越來越得到，得到，變得脾氣暴躁，脾氣暴躁

我看到週，我的右
我聞到了空氣中的食品
這是中國食品，我的最愛
所以，我得到，獲得，獲得，餓了

[合唱]
我喜歡中國菜（耶）
你知道它是真實的（耶）
愛炒飯（耶）
我愛面（耶）
我愛炒麵
周慕雲鉬 - 鉬 - 鄚玫嗯

我愛中國食品（呀）
你知道它是真實的（耶）
愛炒飯（是）
我愛面（耶）
我愛炒麵
周慕雲鉬 - 鉬 - 鄚玫嗯

閱讀菜單
他們得到了西蘭花
即使是雞翅膀
辣
你喜歡它
因為它的美麗
它的味道那麼那麼好

我喜歡蛋捲
餛飩湯
這讓我覺得如此如此好
幸運餅乾，告訴我未來
中國中國食品

[合唱]
我愛中國食品（呀）
你知道它是真實的（耶）
愛炒飯（是）
我愛面（耶）
我愛炒麵
周慕雲鉬 - 鉬 - 鄚玫嗯

我愛中國食品（呀）
你知道它是真實的（耶）
愛炒飯（是）
我愛面（耶）
我愛炒麵
周慕雲鉬 - 鉬 - 鄚玫嗯

[帕特里斯·威爾遜]
呦！ ，我很喜歡中國的食物
而一些餛飩湯
我西蘭花
雖然我玩大富翁
不要成為一個忙碌的蜜蜂
因為它是你的幻想
吃中國菜
蛋捲和雜碎
我用筷子
吃火鍋棒
將一些辣椒醬和糖醋使其甜
由於中國食品帶走了我的壓力
現在我要去吃熊貓快遞

[合唱]
我愛中國食品（呀）
你知道它是真實的（耶）
愛炒飯（是）
我愛面（耶）
我愛炒麵
周慕雲鉬 - 鉬 - 鄚玫嗯

我愛中國食品（呀）
你知道它是真實的（耶）
愛炒飯（是）
我愛面（耶）
我愛炒麵
周慕雲鉬 - 鉬 - 鄚玫嗯


----------



## HitMark

Australian
Of Filipino descent
Likes put black and white pics of girls in his avatar.


----------



## Punkhead

Is in red (gee, I wonder why).
Girl in sig tactic to get more green didn't work.
TNA fan (gee, what a surprise).


----------



## HitMark

Joined in 2011
Has 6206 posts
Not a member of any public groups


----------



## Punkhead

fpalm
fpalmfpalm
fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## HitMark

Likes to post :fpalm
Likes Heavy metal 
Has a youtube channel


----------



## ManureTheBear

Is probably close with his brother-in-law
Why go to the top rope when the second rope is enough?
Canada's finest


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- He's older than I am
- He's from a continent I've never been to
- I've never seen them post outside this section


----------



## Pratchett

-So close
-Heinz ketchup
-Carly Simon


----------



## Buttermaker

One of the best posters on the forum.
Enjoys some fishing in my home province
Had the excitement of making the Wildcard playoffs quickly derailed by those damn Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## A$AP

Fellow Canadian
Red Sox fan
Probably a Jets fan?


----------



## Gandhi

- Not a fan of Gandhi
- Not a fan of Manchester United
- Not a fan of Filthy Frank


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is straight forward with his post
Doesn't take crud from any one
Is probably older than I


----------



## SonoShion

Wants to post a new pic of himself but is still unsecure.
Didn't register to talk Wrestling.
Virgin.


----------



## charlesxo

Says only gay men work in clothing stores. 
Broke my heart.
Over it though.


----------



## Gandhi

- Only posted 2 things about SonoShion
- Once repped me with a gif of Mikasa from Attack On Titan and I thought she was a he
- Isn't much of a fan of asian girls


----------



## A$AP

- Egyptian/Arab
- Ex Muslim? If I remember correctly
- Has actually posted normally for awhile

And I actually am a fan of ManU.


----------



## Skins

Cool Poster
Probaly had the GOAT avatar with that Gundam one :mark: 
Knows his Hip Hop

Yea MTG do you even like wrestling ?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Really likes GTA
I saw them post outside this section
Was fired from Subway

Sure I do. I was active in the WWE section when I first joined.


----------



## Oxidamus

Jäger said:


> Says only gay men work in clothing stores.
> Broke my heart.
> Over it though.


FLOATING OFF TOPIC FOR A MINUTE

YOU WORK IN A CLOTHING STORE?


----------



## charlesxo

Oxitron said:


> FLOATING OFF TOPIC FOR A MINUTE
> 
> YOU WORK IN A CLOTHING STORE?


----------



## Punkhead

BLEACH was a better username IMO.
Probably copied his 'Biography' from my profile, changing the words lucha libre. (Not that it's a bad thing)
Spent at least ten dollars on this site.


----------



## Bullseye

Lost to me in PWA
Used to be deeply in the red until I helped rectify that
Is, I think, Norwegian?


----------



## Punkhead

Will lose to Mascara de la Muerte this Sunday at Hell On Earth.
Helped me to get into green in under a month, after keeping me in red for a year.
Obviously didn't see my 'Location'.


----------



## Oxidamus

Felt the wrath of Bullseye
Felt the warmth of Bullseye
Never both at once



Jäger said:


>


If it's Roger David I'ma be like motherfucka what


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

THE BIGGEST RACIST ON WF.
Wants to have wet, sloppy sex with me.
Would probably bet on cyanide if it had a fight with happiness.


----------



## Redwood

- Likes Nirvana...
- ...which coincidentally makes him a fan of Grunge in general.
- Enjoys The Crow.


----------



## Oxidamus

:lmao I am no more racist than 90% of horror movies made with a black guy in them. :side:

Has had that signature for a damn long time
Either changed it or had a short hiatus/hasn't posted much as of late
PROBABLY POSTS A LOT MORE IN MUSIC


----------



## Pratchett

-Hopefully not a racist
-Interesting taste in women
-Must tell me her name


----------



## Oxidamus

May think I am a racist. :sad:
All-round great person
Now knows her name


----------



## Pratchett

-I choose to believe he is not a racist
-Upstanding WF citizen
-Told me her name

:kobe3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I enjoy the most recent rep he sent me to no end
- Is the last person to give me rep
- My man (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Liked the rep gif I put in his CP
-I think I remember him deserving it, though.
-Was a good sport about the first pic I sent him


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I seem to recall the pic he's referring to
- I believe it was about football
- Can't check though since it's long gone


----------



## Pratchett

-Doesn't recall the first pic I sent to his CP
-Probably doesn't remember which thread it was from
-


Spoiler: Oh the memories...


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now I remember that one :lmao
- But that wasn't the first pic you sent me
- It was about football


----------



## Gandhi

- Still hast the most posts on this thread
- Seems friendly
- Made me post real quick and edit my original post to Pratchett


----------



## Pratchett

Damn. Ninja'd!

@MTG
-Don't argue with me son
-I will end you
-Perks of being Premium

@Ghandi
-Just sent me a pretty good rep himself.
-Current avy better than the cartoon one I first saw him with (never watched the cartoon, though)
-Not afraid to stir shit up (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd by Gandhi
- Who I also ninja'd
- Ninjaception!!


----------



## Oxidamus

Ninja's people
Gets Ninja'd
Should post more in other G&T threads


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Doesn't drink alcohol 
Would slap John Cena in the face
Thinks Kanye is GOAT


----------



## hag

Green Bay Packers fan
probably hates my Detroit Lions
Owns the Attitude Era DVD.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has an obnoxious avatar
- Instantly paid for a membership when he joined
- Has a nice signature gif


----------



## SonoShion

Crazy Arab.
Doesn't shave his mustache.
Thinks that I'm not normal.


----------



## Callisto

You're not normal.
But dat FASSBENDER.
<3


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Lady Gaga
- Likes men
- Likes GTA V


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Gandhi said:


> - Likes Lady Gaga
> - Likes men
> - Likes GTA V


-Drawing
-Read comic books
-Addicted to violence


----------



## Gandhi

- Says I'm addicted to violence for some bizarre reason.
- Is supposedly from Sweden
- Is a fan of Cody Rhodes


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^^
Is misunderstood and is really a decent cat
Is fond of the ladies 
Walks like an Egyptian


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has been all over the place lately
Has an awesome beard
Quickly became one of my favs


----------



## Oxidamus

Still not posting much in other threads
Probably won't change his avatar to something more personable
Thinks MM has a major beard WHICH HE DOES HOLY SHITE


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Wanted to make friends
Was denied by Rush
Never gave up hope


----------



## Punkhead

Used to post in WWE section when he joined.
Doesn't do it now.
Probably likes video games more than wrestling.


----------



## charlesxo

Thinks I plagiarised him.
Would most likely like to bone Haley Williams.
Birthday is in 3 days.


----------



## TAR

- Jagz, Jagerz, Jaggy.
- Emma Watson mark
- Can't grow a mo


----------



## Oxidamus

Pretty cool guy
Likes GAY-FL
Dislikes my dislike of Emma Watson's short hair


----------



## SonoShion

Feels attracted to Trannies.
Thinks sexuality is a weird thing.
Bisexual


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has extremely cold hands due to circulation-issues
Girlfriend is two years too young
Was reliving last week Tueday until yesterday


----------



## Oxidamus

Fairly new poster
Cool name tbh
Haven't really seen post much 



SonoShion said:


> Feels attracted to Trannies.
> Thinks sexuality is a weird thing.
> Bisexual


Why wouldn't you be?
:side:
Am not


----------



## Punkhead

Thinks he offended me :ti
Might join PWA soon.
Isn't bisexual.


----------



## Oxidamus

Will accept my humblest apologies for my reaction to his post in the other thread
...Probably
Is out of red and into green because of PWA


----------



## Punkhead

Oxitron said:


> Will accept my humblest apologies for my reaction to his post in the other thread
> ...Probably
> *Is out of red and into green because of PWA*


Not really PWA. Bullseye was still red repping me when we both were in PWA. And then he changed his mind. Nothing to do with PWA.


----------



## Oxidamus

Your PWA career probably helped though tbh


----------



## Punkhead

Oxitron said:


> Your PWA career probably helped though tbh


Ask Bullseye.


----------



## Oxidamus

Wants me to ask Bullseye
Doesn't know Bullseye rejected my friend request
Therefore also doesn't know Bullseye and I are not on speaking terms :side:


----------



## Punkhead

Oxitron said:


> Wants me to ask Bullseye
> Doesn't know Bullseye rejected my friend request
> Therefore also doesn't know Bullseye and I are not on speaking terms :side:


If you and Bullseye are not on speaking terms, then it's gonna be a tough life for you in PWA.

Anyway, move on with the thread.


----------



## Pratchett

-Wants Hayley rep
-Probably won't get it from me
-Then again he might, if I think he deserves it


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Threatened to end me
- Made me humble
- *Zips lips*



Spoiler:  Bonus 4th thing



He's still wrong though :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Keeps a scrapbook of dead skin fragments he's collected from various people over the years.
- Is afraid of bars of soap due to their slippery nature.
- Once went to McDonalds and ordered a salad.


----------



## hag

**Make_The_Grade**
--Really likes this thread
--Half the time I'm unsure what to say
--Still learning to break kayfabe


----------



## Pratchett

-I like the avatar
-I like Peanut Butter Twix
-Del Boca Vista? I think I read about that in a book recently. People died. It was fictional.


----------



## Oxidamus

All three above just replied to the same guy in the same minute
One is a bunny lady, the other Tim Minchin on a chair, and the last a drawing of a smoker
DEY ALL GOT GIF SIGNATURES OH LAWD


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is willing to fork out the dough for someone else
- Is close to being perma-band
- If you do get banned, it was nice knowing you


----------



## hag




----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just posted his avatar
- Is deterring the game
- Might like SSB


----------



## hag

-- needs to go premium
-- needs deck out in spyro gifs
-- needs to break kayfabe already


----------



## NoyK

- I have no idea who he is
- Has a man holding a cock in his signature
- Seems like he'll be a part of the "good 13'ers" list


----------



## Oxidamus

Hasn't posted much lately
Remember you being a pretty good poster
Question why I haven't seen you post much lately


----------



## NoyK

- Has a dark secret
- Improved quite a bit as a poster from what I remember
- To answer to his question, busy with...stuff. Back tho.



Spoiler: Oxitron's dark secret


----------



## Pratchett

-Back from his stuff
-Not Amelia Earhart
-Returns to expose Oxi as clearly having questionable sexual mannerisms


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks there's only ****- hetero- and bi- sexualities
But knows I'm not 'bi' :side:
Hopefully will not rep me gay porn


----------



## charlesxo

Skoliosexual?
Skoliosexual?
Skoliosexual?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- If his girlfriend was a lesbian he would be so happy
- He also has insomnia
- Which I'm sorry to hear


----------



## charlesxo

New avi!
:mark:
Thing 3


----------



## Oxidamus

Explain that in laymans terms BLEACHbaby


----------



## MOX

is a fuckface
fucks faces
is facially fucked


----------



## charlesxo

> Skoliosexual: attracted to genderqueer and transsexual people and expressions (people who aren’t identified as cisgender)


Is it true?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is currently melancholy
- What's wrong?
- Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Oxidamus

:argh: probably the most accurate definition but not really that correct tbh

I'm picky

:cesaro


Man I am making Cesaro look gay around here


----------



## Buttermaker

Oxitron the man the myth the legend
Makes his presence felt in that rants section often
Probably agrees that ice_edge is an idiot


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like ice_edge
- Maybe somewhat fond of Oxitron
- Err...Canadian


----------



## Oxidamus

Nah ice_edge isn't really that bad tbh. I think he/she means well. Just a bit of a weirdo.


Just changed their avatar to sonic
Then to the looping wall walking things
Wonder when the signature will be changed by requesting a new one in the graphics showroom


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know that these avatars are merely placeholders
- Really wants to make a poll for deserving posters
- As well as GFX ones too


----------



## Oxidamus

SEEMS TO HAVE REVERTED TO SPYRO
HAS DISAPPOINTED ME
You should still get an avatar and sig made


----------



## Screwball

Changed his avi recently
I feel this overwhelming urge to tell him that he needs to go to the GYM
Needs to take notice of gaston-kun


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of one of the greatest animes ever, Monster
- Lives in the UK
- Was told he was seen on TV once


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has lovely bald head
Spreads peace and happiness
Best friend is John Dorian


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know I have long hair again
- Had an avatar I like
- Is from South Africa, probably is caucasian


----------



## Obfuscation

~ animated school girls

~ gyrations

~ _"It's like talking to a brick wall you wanna take down with a sledge hammer!"_


----------



## charlesxo

Gaga.
Black Swan.
Breaking Hymens.


----------



## Oxidamus

Took possibly the only opportunity for me to do this to THE PRIMER
Confused as fuck by sexual orientations
THATS ALL THAT MATTERS


----------



## charlesxo

Likes women even if they have penises.
Not Bisexual though.
In conclusion is a Gynephilia/Skoliosexual hybrid... or so I think.


----------



## NoyK

- Is very into Lesbians, I think
- Always makes me play "Moves like Jagger" by Maroon 5 in my head when I look at his username
- Is one of the many good 13' newcomers


----------



## Oxidamus

Must have gotten some rep from BLEACHGER
Thinks exactly the same with the moves like Jagger song (which I hate btw :side
Name should possibky be NyK as 'no-one' is hyphenated and would be considered one word; however the abbreviations of hyphenated words is a shady subject so we'll never really know.


----------



## Gretchen

Is a Cesaro fan

Needs to go to the Gym

"Fucking Loves" John Cena and Randy Orton 
/sarcasm


----------



## Skins

fellow ziggler fan
fellow Rhodes fan
fellow Punk fan


----------



## Oxidamus

Big HBK mark
Not that biased p)
All round nice person


----------



## Magic

needs friends
made a rant asking for friends
probably doesn't have that many friends


:kobe3


----------



## Oxidamus

Very rude
So very rude
Is Magic but never actually was magic nor LUCKy


----------



## Pratchett

-Not a bisexual
-Aussie bloke
-Would have a beer with, and shoot the shit


----------



## ManureTheBear

Would not have a beer with bisexuals
Has probably asked punks how many shots they think he has fired
Has been knighted, lorded and duked, but will always be "Mister" to himself.


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of Bret Hart
From South Africa
Has surprisingly few posts


----------



## SonoShion

Rhodes mark before everybody jumped on the bangwagon
Probably superhappy with Cody's push
Enjoys smarky crowds


----------



## hag

-- has a disturbing signature
-- like's classical music?
-- I'm gonna guess not the member of any public groups


----------



## HitMark

Growing a beard
Is taken
Not a member of any public group


----------



## Oxidamus

Has 666 posts
Probably aiming to keep it that way
Still has the same sig/avatar combo


----------



## Tony

- Used to be Oxitron
- Fan of Antonio Cesaro
- Joined in 2012


----------



## charlesxo

Is straight.
Has an edge.
Possibly Jesus.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ BLACK SWAN

~ b/c of the lesbian stuff

~ and totally b/c of Portman too


----------



## Oxidamus

Once did not like me
May still not however I am leaning towards more tolerant
NXT GROUPIE

PS. Sasha BANKS


----------



## Gandhi

- Pm'd me a really creepy pm
- Is from Adelaide in Australia
- Likes dudes who look like chicks


----------



## Obfuscation

~ discovered a ****** secret(?)

~ might know there's nothing wrong with transexuals in society

~ #23


----------



## Black Jesus

Is a LIFETIME PREMIUM MEMBER, aka top of the pack :bosh7

Been in this game since 06' :bosh7

Bitch got like 25,000 posts :bosh7


----------



## Trublez

Joined the same month as me.

Thinks he's a boss.

Is salivating over a lifetime premium membership.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Used to be known as KerialSiller
- Then changed his name to Lucidious Clay
- Had a rivalry with cat


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of video games
Likes to post in this section a lot
Fellow Rhodes Fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Originally only posted my name
- Has stopped
- And is now naming things about me


----------



## Punkhead

Still likes video games.
Posts a lot in this thread.
Maybe even too much.


----------



## Skins

once had a ful red rep bar
is obsessed with Hayley williams
likes DEM luchas


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is obsessed with Shawn Michaels
- Is obsessed with Dolph Ziggler
- Is obsessed with obsessions


----------



## Trublez

Is struggling to attain a premium membership.

Likes the redwings.

Has a quote of Dolph Ziggler in his sig.

Edit: ninja'd. Don't you ever leave here?? 

Learning to break kayfabe.

Would have a lot more posts if posts in games and trivia counted.

Knows a lot about me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I ninja'd them
- I have caused them the trouble of having to edit their post
- Is probably mildly annoyed


----------



## Trublez

Is right on the money.

May become a mod of this section one day.

Is a fellow 13er.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hadn't noticed my absence
- No longer has a sig
- The sig he once had was a favorite of mine


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-spent a little time in the joint for making kittens wrestle for money

-once marshalled a 747 into landing in his street using nothing but a flashlight and sparklers

-has a crazy ex-wife in some place called Mayors Income, Tennessee


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was in the running for a premium membership
- However was ultimately defeated
- And is currently moving on


----------



## MOX

- has a fetish for nicki minaj's discarded tampons
- likes to snuggle with murderers on death row to 'comfort them'
- knows what it is but doesn't know what it was


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is often able to make witty responses
- It makes me angry that he's so cool
- Thing 3


----------



## hag

went back to the OG avatar
posts in this thread alot
wishes post count was active in this thread


----------



## Oxidamus

Is Richard Hagen
Thinks MTG's SPYRO game avatar is OG
Is incorrect


----------



## Completos

-Has failed themselves
-Has commented a new post in nearly every thread in this section of the forum
-Is Oxi


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I've never seen them before
They've only been here for just over 2 months
Is Completos


----------



## Spartan Phalanx

Still likes his games
Likes Spyro
Has never seen me before, until now


----------



## Callisto

An alcoholic
Possibly a *******
Don't know if I should give them a "hell yeah" or not


----------



## Trublez

Is making shit up about Spartan Phalanx.
Has never conversed with me before.
They'd probably make shit up about me too if they post right after me.


----------



## Callisto

Likes hurting my feelings.
Needs to stop it.
Like now.


----------



## SonoShion

I
<3
U


----------



## HOJO

Nice sig GIF collage with text that says "Power and Control"
No McMahons of Helmsleys in sig GIF collage with text that says Power and Control :trips
GOAT Ambrose GIF


----------



## Oxidamus

Sailor Moon
Sailor Poon
Possibly enjoying the HHH storyline


----------



## Pratchett

-Just changed sig
-Shouldn't change avy
-If I ever go to AussieLand, will have a beer with. Unless I visit the other side of the continent. SOL then.


----------



## charlesxo

Would voluntarily go to Adelaide :ti
Or would end up opposite of Adelaide which would lead him to WOAT Capital Darwin :ti
His face when he sees AussieLand prices :ti


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't know anything about Adelaide
Is still right though
Sadly


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like staying in Adelaide
- Has a girl I don't think is cute on his signature
- Is called a bisexual a lot on this section


----------



## Punkhead

One of two best African users on WF.
One of the best people to chat with on WF.
Not liked very much by ice_edge.


----------



## Pratchett

-Has developed a taste for Hayley Williams
-The best Lithuanian poster on this forum, imo
-Reminds me just now that I went to high school with a girl from Lithuania. She was (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus

Reminds me how I only had one unusual foreign person (we had a lot of African, Asian and Middle Eastern immigrants so I don't count them) at my school - a German foreign exchange student who was there for a few weeks.
Still one of the TOP BLOKES on the forum
Always says he would have a beer with me but forgets I don't drink


----------



## Pratchett

-Currently catching some flack from Cat
-A Teetotaller
-I will drink his beer while I have my own. He can drink a soda. But if he tries to take advantage of me in a fit of bisexual pique while I am tipsy I intend to shock him and fuck him til he loves me, Tyson style.


----------



## NoyK

- Has one of the most recognizable avatars in the forum
- The phrase in his sig is quite...interesting :hmm:
- I'm way too [email protected] up to think about a third one (no, I'm not on drugs or drunk)


----------



## Gandhi

- Is from the same country as Cristiano Ronaldo :mark:
- Only mentioned 2 things about Pratchett
- I don't wanna sound like a queer or nuthin, but he's good looking :draper2


----------



## Oxidamus

Does not and will not embrace the queer inside
Banned from rants
Another TOP GUY

Basically everyone in this thread is a TOP GUY


----------



## Gretchen

Wants me to switch my avatar to Rhodes with his half of the Tag Team Titles
Called "bisexual" by many users on this thread for some reason I can't fathom 
Overall a pretty friendly user


----------



## HOJO

I did your sig(Wanna redo it, though)
Should have Cody with his tag title as an avi
Want's Cody as World Champ


----------



## Gandhi

- Is possibly a girl who likes girls
- Sailor Moon mark
- Loves Asians


----------



## Al Borland

Thinks Miley is fit
Last Activity: Today 07:25 AM 
Could have been instrumental in the Morsi coup


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a username I like
- Used to have a pretty cool signature with Makarov from COD
- Last Activity: Today 09:35 AM


----------



## Pratchett

-Knows how to draw heat in threads where he posts
-Disenchanted with the Faith
-I would want him in my group during the Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-well prepared for the Zombie Apocalypse
-doesnt realize the Zombie Apocalypse is a FALSE FLAG
-unprepared for the (real) upcoming Meerkat Apocalyspe


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-very handsome
-GOAT music poster
-modest as shit


----------



## Brock

Eastenders reference.
Claims to be modest.
Likes music.


----------



## HitMark

******
Perro
Loves John Cena


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has a username I kinda like
Is very opinionated
Loves them some Bret Hart


----------



## charlesxo

THIS!
MOTHER!
FUCKER!


----------



## TAR

- GOAT sig (or sigs I guess you could say)
- Talking about COD in the chatbox right at this moment
- Got a warning from Evo, naughty naughty


----------



## Pratchett

-Has an IQ much lower than mine, apparently
-Possibly considering a name change
-Likely already aware that Emma turns 26 today


----------



## Punkhead

Fellow admirer of Emma Stone.
Is proud of his IQ.
Changed his username once.


----------



## NoyK

Went trough an amazing journey from red to green
Dat avatar :yum:
Dat sig :yum:


----------



## HitMark

Portuguese
Not as active as once was
Had LuN as a username


----------



## Nostalgia

- Likes Bret Hart
- Is in the red
- Will likely stay in the red


----------



## Trublez

Has 7000 posts.
Wants to get over by cutting a shoot promo.
Joined in 2011.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has 771 posts
Has a new sign
Is currently outside in the cold


----------



## SonoShion

¡Cállate!


----------



## HitMark

Rarely posts outside this thread
Has 250 posts
Shy?
(Make the grade)

Had old boy as an avatar
Had that asian dude from lost in avatar
Likes Asian films
(SonoShion)


----------



## Gretchen

Is getting ignored by SCOTT STEINER
SCOTT STEINER ignores him
Wants SCOTT STEINER to pay attention to him, someday


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is getting yelled at by Scott Steiner
Scott Steiner yells at him
Wants Scott Steiner to stop yelling


----------



## Gretchen

Asking SCOTT STEINER for Wrestling Advice
SCOTT STEINER is being asked by him for Wrestling Advice
Wants SCOTT STEINER to give him Wrestling Advice


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Cody Rhodes
- Judging by the sig, also a fan of Dolph and Punk
- Wants Cody Rhodes to be World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## TAR

Pratchett said:


> Likely already aware that Emma turns 26 today


*25 :side:

:hb Emma Stone

- Most anticipated concert is the LED ZEPPELIN REUNION CONCERT
- Not a fan of necrophilia or Katie Vick storyline.. which is a very good thing.
- Jesus was never straight edge, I mean he turned water into wine.. dude was an absolute pisshead.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

May have just angered a number of Christian posters
Really likes them some Emma Stone
Didn't wish me a happy birthday


----------



## HitMark

Enigmatic
Mysterious
aloof


----------



## Oxidamus

Had 666 posts
Stopped having 666 posts
DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## HitMark

Likes NXT
Likes Lauren Mayberry
For some weird reason, likes Sasha Banks?????????


----------



## Al Borland

Generic fit girl in sig #0987545665
Bret Hart fan
Don't know too much else about him/her!?


----------



## Callisto

Hails from Nova Scotia.
Assuming I'm speaking with Richard Karn.
And if so, probably had some dirty escapades with Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Ruth

- Presents himself as a man who enjoys avant garde or experimental acts, but instead is into mostly mainstream musicians
- Suave
- Username looks like something out of 2008.


----------



## HitMark

Likes Jericho
Likes Lady Gaga
Frequently posts in the music section.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes Ana Stefanescu
Prefers TNA over WWE
Fan of Bret Hart


----------



## Tony

- Packers fan
- Has an Aaron Rodgers avatar
- From Wisconsin


----------



## Oxidamus

ASIAN GIRLS
EPIC SIGNATURE
Only 6 months older than me. :side:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has acquired Dib's old sign
Misses Dib ever so much
Lives on the south side of Australia... unfortunately


----------



## charlesxo

L
O
L


----------



## Mithro

Is some kind of Asian, part Vietnamese or something? :side:
Enjoys a nice pixie cut, like any proper gentleman.
Can't grow proper facial hair.


----------



## TAR

@ Jagz

- Loves Lesbians because they are Virgins to the D.
- Told me in the chatbox he considers dropping Emma Stone from his collection of sig pics.
- Big contributor to the Random Picture thread.

Ninja'd like a motherfucker

@ Mithro

- Hank Hill: Why don't I tie the long hair from your head to the long hair on your ass and kick ya down the street
- I sell propane and propane accessories!
-


----------



## Pratchett

-Wasn't aware of Emma's birthday until I told him.
-Currently my favorite member of WF due to what I see in my CP right now.
-Would get drunk and have inappropriate relations with, possibly. Not saying I would. Not saying I wouldn't.


----------



## Oxidamus

Sexual Deviant
Plays favourites :sad:
Doesn't understand the seriousness of this


----------



## Andre

Awful poster
Sucks up to more established users
Has a ridiculous voice


----------



## Pratchett

@ OXI
-Has been accused of being bisexual
-Is jealous of my feelings for Hype
-Wants me, but can't have me because I am thousands of miles away

@ I'm not sure anymore
-Ninja'd me
-May have taken another user's name
-Smiley GOD


----------



## Andre

Has bad timing
If not, then has terrible judgement of character
Also thinks I'm AlexHumph


----------



## Oxidamus

:hayden3
:hayden3
:langston2


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Sent me a fine rep yesterday.
Lives at home.
Enjoys Asian languages, and possibly their women.


----------



## Brock

Always good for a rep 
Jerichoholic (always a good thing)
Good poster


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

likes the ZEP
likes Rory Fuckin G!
likes Clint Eastwood

bonus #4 - has outstanding taste in heroes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably wishes Chuck Palahniuk would eat a bag of dicks.
He will one day own a goat chair no matter what.
The music recs he gave me are paying off big time.


----------



## Pratchett

-One of the best sigs currently on this forum (_when there is blood in it_)
-Been around pretty much as long as I have
-Always makes me think of the movie "I Come In Peace"


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* Marks for zombies.

Lives wherever the turtle flies.

Joined two months before I joined.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Joined 2 months after I did
Is still rocking the ATHF sig
1040 post count


----------



## SonoShion

Black
Shy
20 years old


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Was just informed I have a *Lost Highway* inspired splitting headache.

~ Keeps women's panties in his back pocket at all times.

~ Is Joseph Gordon Levitt in a second life.


----------



## Skins

Cody :mark:

Dvd thread comrade
kofi kingston is his favorite wrestler
thinks hbk/bret wm 12 is a ***** classic


----------



## Gretchen

Considers himself the biggest Ziggler mark on the forum
Fan of Shawn Michaels
Posts a lot in the Match/DVD Discussion Thread


----------



## Punkhead

Just got repped by me, because why the hell not.
Is a huge Cody Rhodes fan.
Thanks straightedge891 for his signature.


----------



## charlesxo

-Repped me Gaga once for some reason.
-Recently turned 17.
-Red heads get his dick hard.

*bonus*
-R


----------



## Al Borland

my son
would let emma watson shat on his chest
more than likely went to the mall & asked them to find his lost friend mike hunt


----------



## TAR

- BLEACH's father (and don't you mean mike litoris?)
- Public Enemy his favorite rap group
-


----------



## Al Borland

Considering cutting the eyes out of a drunken poster & feeding it to their aunt 
Would cum in Lindsay Lohan's eye


----------



## charlesxo

Pretty spot on about Hype bama
Apparently is my father.
If so is a cunt for not telling me until now.


----------



## TAR

:lmao what the fuck

Negredo is a beast though bama

- Little Filipino boy who looks like Olivia Munn
- Has an IQ of 129 bama4
- Desperately, DESPERATELY wants to get some Ruby Rose smilies happening. Talk to Evo, that's how I got this going = :denzel.


----------



## Bullseye

Victorian
Once referred to himself as a rocket
Is prone to hilarious botches of text


----------



## charlesxo

Hype I'm 6'1" :jose 

I believe is from NSW, Western Sydney to be exact.
Fan of New Zealand All Blacks player(and Crusaders) Dan Carter.
Considering his love for League and Union, possibly Kiwi himself.


----------



## Bullseye

Jäger said:


> Hype I'm 6'1" :jose
> 
> I believe is from NSW, Western Sydney to be exact.
> Fan of New Zealand All Blacks player(and Crusaders) Dan Carter.
> Considering his love for League and Union, possibly Kiwi himself.


Nah I'm not Kiwi, although I love their culture.

- 6'1"
- Named after a great drink
- Um...winds Dib up a lot


----------



## TAR

- Mr. Awesome
- Should add me on PSN :saul
- Would've killed me if Jade won Big Brother bama4


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is asking the question who's answer eludes us all
- Is probably just as skinny as I am
- No, that's impossible, no one here is as skinny as I am


----------



## Callisto

Eventually will reveal the significance of his username?
I will ambush him with a cup of coffee if he doesn't.
Don't you know my ass is famous?


----------



## Brock

Like Clint 
Likes De Niro :mark:
Solid poster


----------



## Dunk20

Used to be zep81
Premium user
Likes clint eastwood


----------



## SonoShion

Gay
Former Jobber
Handsome


----------



## Gretchen

Went to WM 29 and the following GOAT Raw
Has repped me
Posts a lot in the Movie Discussion Thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I think he repped me before
- Is surely becoming a regular in this thread
- 1718


----------



## Al Borland

Err American?
Early 00's video game fan
Can't reproduce because of the temptation of internet porn :jericho


----------



## Tony

- Joined in 2013
- From Nova Scotia
- Judging by sig, likes AJ Styles


----------



## Oxidamus

One of the best signatures on the forum atm imo
Don't really know much about their wrestling preferences
However other preferences are fairly obvious


----------



## TAR

- From a shit state, but I guess it's better than Tasmania :draper2
- Chicken Nuggets are like his family.. means he eats his family :taker
- Chrvches sounds like the most hipster band going around, I mean.. Is U to mainstream? Well I guess you'd be a fan of churches aswell seeing that you are from Adelaide:saul


----------



## charlesxo

Is a slut.(not anymore )
Abuses smilies.
New name will look aesthetically WOAT.(problem addressed )


----------



## Gandhi

- Huge fan of Emma Watson
- Fan of Attack On Titan
- Used to be known as BLEACH around here


----------



## TAR

Jäger said:


> Is a slut.
> Abuses smilies.
> New name will look aesthetically WOAT.


Not as WOAT as BLEACH 8*D

- Ninja'd by BLEACH (I seeeennn ya edited ya post) :denzel
- Reminds me of that guy out of Metallica.. Kirk Hammett. :brees
- Possible necrophiliac, I don't know where it came from but it's a thing on the WF apparently. :jay


----------



## Oxidamus

Didn't get the chicken nuggets post 
Understands how shite Adelaide is, but doesn't understand the BOGANITY of the eastern side of Australia :cuss:
Is joining the CAPSCLUB :cool2


----------



## Gandhi

DAMNIT OXI

@TheHype

- Doesn't know that the entire Gandhi is a necrophiliac rubbish is just rants posters being...rants posters...
- Is not the first person to tell me I look like Kirk Hammett
- Saw me do that ninja edit. 8*D

@OXI

- Has a signature I like "the put a ring on it gif"
- Has an excellent idea how to book Goldust vs Cody for the WHC
- According to TheHype, lives in the shitty part of Australia.


----------



## Buttermaker

Im fucking drunk
Gandhi's a good kid
I just won a hockey game so take off eh.


----------



## TAR

- NINJA'D ONCE AGAIN :lmao Should really hurry up with his posts
- Well ya do look like him. It's almost an uncanny resemblance
- Hey well Rants Gonna Rants I guess.

Fuck sake now I got ninja'd. :jose Oh the irony.

- The asshole that ninja'd me
- Me n Mash gonna take his ass down in the History Draft :cool2
- And if that doesn't work, I'm coming after him in the history auction :cuss:


----------



## Buttermaker

Ninja'd Hypes ass. 
Aint kicking my ass in shit
Did you just win a hockey game? No, take off eh!


----------



## Oxidamus

I think started to think I'm an idiot because of one post I made regarding pre 90s wrestling :$
Is drunk
Won a hockey game - probably got drunk after the game, not before.


----------



## charlesxo

MTG's Father considering he gave birth to this thread.
Given this evidence is potentially black.
Or merely adopted MTG :hayden2

Fucking Bisexuals these days.

Loves Thailand for personal reasons.
Doesn't drink for personal reasons.
Where's the Lauren Mayberry Smilie at?


----------



## Buttermaker

Is not black
was slightly drunk before the game
Did it affect my play, ahhh hell nah


----------



## Oxidamus

Wouldn't mind going to Thailand tbfh. :draper2


Can play hockey whilst drunk
Obviously the idea of a blade going over your finger isn't a scary thought :argh:
Should do BTB once while very drunk


----------



## Ruth

- Enticed me into listening to The Bones of What You Believe
- Buyrate as a poster has gone up exponentially since going premium.
- Has probably thought of moving to Glasgow at some point.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is an alright guy, I'd smoke weed with him
- Used to have MLP on his avi/sig
- Likes Shinedown a lot.

I miss when Froot had MLP on his avi/sig, it was fun seeing all of the _"OMGZ ITS A GIRLZ SHOW LIKE WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU"_ comments from retards who are trying to look masculine. Or maybe folks were just trying to call someone a ******.


----------



## Oxidamus

Probably is a fan of MLP (shudder)
Should join the premium club (it's pretty cool)
Probably won't cause he's banned from rants though (sadly)




Froot said:


> - Enticed me into listening to The Bones of What You Believe


:cesaro


Froot said:


> - Buyrate as a poster has gone up exponentially since going premium.


bama


Froot said:


> - Has probably thought of moving to Glasgow at some point.


:cesaro


----------



## Gretchen

Has a great Rhodes VS Rhodes booking idea (Too bad creative probably won't come up with anything nearly as good )
Big Cesaro mark
Probably hates Adelaide, Australia


----------



## Oxidamus

Like your opinions on seemingly everything wrestling related except Ryback. :side:
Hope you actually did give that thread a read. 
Expecting it to change your mind if you did.


----------



## charlesxo

Fucking up my CP bro.




 :kolo2




 :kolo1


----------



## Oxidamus

ROLLING STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAART
ROOOOLLINNNG STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTTTTTTTTTT.

DUN DUNDUNDUNDUNDUNDUN


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Bought Colin "Big Cass" Cassidy for 50k
Bought El Generico for 750k
Has 9.2M remaining


----------



## Tony

- Cheesehead
- Punk fan
- Beatles fan


----------



## Gretchen

Likes Asian girls
Lives in California
Probably attended SummerSlam


----------



## Ruth

- Has a very optimistic username
- Sig would be appropriate for a 2K game
- Based on the wrestlers on display in their sig, is probably one of _those_ fans


----------



## Tony

- Milhouse sig
- Pops avatar
- From Scotland


----------



## Oxidamus

:yum: sig
:yum: Asian girls
PROBABLY more than just a person who has a GOAT signature... ... PROBABLY


----------



## Trublez

Changed his sig.
Used to have a sig that legit cracked me up.
Probably wants to move out of his hometown.


----------



## Ruth

- Woman in their avvy looks genuinely retarded
- Woman in their sig is the least subtle gamer girl in existence
- Usertitle is all kinds of wat.


----------



## Gretchen

By "one of those fans", probably meant smart mark 
Seemingly a fan of Bart, and the GOAT, Milhouse 
Everything's coming up Milhouse!


----------



## Trublez

Has more than double my post count despite joining 2 months before him.
Has his three favorites in his sig.
Is reading this right now.

@Froot, my usertitle is a song lyric so I suggest you STFU unless you want me to knock your teeth down your throat.


----------



## TAR

- Usertitle from a song lyric.. :draper2
- From Wichita :saul
- Schooled smark-hole on Hurricanes bama


----------



## Oxidamus

TAR
CAPS
CLUB


----------



## Bushmaster

Is a Rybacker
Aussie
Former member of the duo/tandem SoupbrOxitron


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I like the setup of their post
Is telling me to praise the sun
Enjoys pop tarts


----------



## charlesxo

lel
this
guy


----------



## charlesxo

Cool guy
10 rep points from 6000
Displays tremendous humility
Totes didn't steal this idea from Hanoi


----------



## Oxidamus

LEL
THIS
BOY


----------



## charlesxo

This fucking bi :kobe5
Rolling Ssssttttttaaaaaaaarrrrrttt!
Gym cunt?


----------



## TAR

- Dat Middle finger by Emma Stone in his sig :moyes1
- Said 3 things about himself like a douchebag :kobe
- EpicBlacKid, but not actually black :aries2


----------



## Pratchett

-The Aussie Rocket
-Never been stung by a Box Jellyfish
-His old man has good taste in music


----------



## Gretchen

Has a very stand-out avatar
Joined this year
Marks for Zombies


----------



## Gretchen

Double post


----------



## Oxidamus

Double posted like a #scrub 
I was initially wary of you but you're a good poster 
Assisted me with that thing I requested!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

- brought in a new premium member today
- crushes the Suggestions and Help area
- is a good human being


----------



## Gretchen

Has a great signature because of :jericho
Repped him recently
Joined in 2010


----------



## Tony

- Cody Rhodes fan
- straightedge891 made his signature
- Joined in 2013


----------



## Black Jesus

Almost got a thousand posts :bosh7

Living in Hollywood like a BOSS :bosh7

Got an asian women in their sig :bosh7 :banderas


----------



## Buttermaker

Enjoys WWE in 2006 much like myself. 
Wouldn't mind seeing some Cena Taker action next Wrestlemania 
Like a boss


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Plays baseball
Knows his classic wrestling
Tag team partner with Gambit


----------



## ManureTheBear

Is secretly Conner o' Brian
Loved That 70's Show
BLEAH TH SHIELL! - Roman Reigns


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is starting to like The Miz
Reminds me of the show I use to watch when I was younger
Should know that it still comes on


----------



## Oxidamus

Made me look at their page to see if they had any favourite wrestlers to mention
Only has a favourite federation - WWE





































I agree :cesaro


----------



## charlesxo

Posting this exactly an hour after him.
6:06 am where he is.
Is a bisexual.


----------



## Bushmaster

Has to many gimmicks?
A member of the full green bar and lifetime club.
Very distracting sig


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

- loves soup like a bro OR
- is actually soup OR
- is the brother of soup


----------



## Oxidamus

Isn't actually Adrian
Once had his friend record something in the voice thread
#recognises the harsh area of suggestions & help


----------



## charlesxo

Our opinions differ on Paige and Bray Wyatt.:scalabrine
Has ruined my user cp with annoying autoplay vids. :jose
Could report the ass but I'm not that big of a scumbag... yet :curry2


----------



## ManureTheBear

Gave Life of Pi 8/10
Moves like it
Bears a grudge against Eddie Vedder


----------



## Gretchen

Probably posts a lot in the Rants section or Games section, otherwise can't fathom post to rep relationship
Probably gives a lot of movies a 4/10 rating
Still learning to break Kayfabe


----------



## Callisto

Probably plotting an assassination attempt so he can be Cody's lover.
Gets yelled at by Scott Steiner, probably because he dedicates all of his attention to Cody instead of him.
Chicken butt.


----------



## Tony

- Judging by username, a fan of Y2J
- Lada Gaga fan
- Joined in 2009


----------



## Oxidamus

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> - Judging by username, a fan of Y2J
> - Lada Gaga fan
> - Joined in 2009


Fairly often the last post when I decide to post here
Has had 3 things named about them by me too often
:side:



Jäger said:


> Has ruined my user cp with annoying autoplay vids. :jose
> Could report the ass but I'm not that big of a scumbag... yet :curry2


I thought it was just some good ol' pokey fun. :sad:


----------



## HitMark

Likes Kofi
Doesn't like Wyatt
Still likes Sasha Banks


----------



## Trublez

Had a mini feud with Jäger.
Likes TNA better than WWE.
Is in the red.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Owns five copies of GTA San Andreas
Knows to enable the safety when shoving a gat down his drawers
Who needs ho's when yous got da Trublez, boiiiiiii?


----------



## Redwood

- A fan of Canadian pro grapplers.
- Plays guitar.
- Plays rugby.


----------



## Trublez

Once stole CP's avatar which imo should be a bannable offence. 8*D
Is a 20 year old college student.
Is younger than me by exactly 4 months. :cool2


----------



## Oxidamus

Is 21
Doesn't realise the girl in his signature can't drive for shit in GTA and therefore is a 2/10
#trampstamp


----------



## Barry Horowitz

OXI said:


> Is 21
> Doesn't realise the girl in his signature can't drive for shit in GTA and therefore is a 2/10
> #trampstamp


^ (1) Is not Barry Horowitz.
^ (2) Is less cool due to (1).
^ (3) Knows that (2) is true and wishes that (1) wasn't true.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

Jobber
Jobs
Forever


----------



## Oxidamus

^ (1) Is not OXI.
^ (2) Is less cool due to (1).
^ (3) Knows that (2) is true and wishes that (1) wasn't true.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Ninja'd me
Was also ninja'd just now
Uses real math on a forum that uses wrestling math


----------



## Trublez

Is Mike Litoris.
Is BLEACH.
Is now a Jägermeister.

@ OXI, if you see the full video where my sig is from she actually is so shit at GTA she gets bumps a cop car and becomes wanted, crashes, jumps out of the car, gets shot at by the police and gets wasted. :lol

Edit: double ninja'd!! Fuck you guys.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-born standing up and talking back
-Daddy was a green eyed mooooooooountain jack
-probably wont get these Elvis references


----------



## Pratchett

-King Diamond avatar
-Has come close to winning a Premium membership
-Dirty old bastard, dirty old bastard


----------



## Oxidamus

Is one of those... Bray Wyatt fans...
UGH
DISGUSTED


----------



## Trublez

Requested that I show him the full video of the girl in my sig so he can jerk off to it :kobe8
Is anxiously waiting for it.
Will explode in his pants when he gets it. ique2


----------



## Oxidamus

I am neutral towards big butts
And I cannot lie
:draper2


----------



## Pratchett

-Hates Bray Wyatt
-Hates me for not hating Bray Wyatt
-Is starting to derail the Stupid Posts Thread because of his blind hatred of Bray Wyatt

:kobe


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks I hate him but I do not <3
Knows I do not appreciate the (lack of) skills Bray Wyatt has
Thinks it's blind though.
:kobe:kobe:kobe


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

-p sure he's a big Bray Wyatt fan
-hates the band cvrches
-total LAD


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is working on his abs
Is quite the popular chap
Lives in a dirty old town


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't understand the difference between a dirty old town and a dirty old town, dirty old town.
Is very shy. unk2
Needs to man up.


----------



## SonoShion

Black
Loves a big booty
Proud that he's studying in a University


----------



## Pratchett

-Not black
-Loves that _skin_
-Has exceptional bidar


----------



## SonoShion

Workhorse yet has lots of time for the WF Family.
Enjoys to creep on lads.
Visits the strip club once in a while.


----------



## TAR

- 'Is that your blood?' Some of it yeah.
- Massive Michael Fassbender fan.
- ColdFishSono :mark:


----------



## Tony

- Former username was TheHype
- Loves Emma Stone
- A fan of Two Best Friends Play :mark:


----------



## Skins

should post more in the dvd thread
fan of HBKsizzle :hbk2
probably is a drunk with that name :troll


----------



## Al Borland

Supermark for HBK
Also Mr Ziggles
Washingtonian?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

His sig is quite disturbing
Is avatar is not
Canadian


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Tony

- Posts a lot in the Random Picture Thread
- Has Too Many Gimmicks
- Home


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Recently went premium
Recently posted a picture
Recently revealed he's Asian


----------



## Trublez

Can't spell "revealed".
Never heard of periods.
Obviously knows I'm only messing.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Should know that mistake was the work of auto correct
Should know that mistake has now been fixed
Should know stuff that he should've known


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Trublez

Unoriginal.
Unoriginal.
Unoriginal.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- At one point in time I thought he was Scottish
- Then I thought he just lived somewhere in the UK
- Now I don't know what to think


----------



## Gandhi

- Is one of the Games & Trivia divines because of this thread
- Probably wants to have sex with my girlfriend
- Will not have sex with my girlfriend


----------



## ManureTheBear

HAS A GIRLFRIEND? :mark:
Played a huge part in ending Apartheid
Knows it's not "stalking" if you get to the police station first


----------



## Gretchen

DAMMIT, ManureTheBear

@Ghandi

From Egypt(Rare on this forum)
Big CM Punk fan (Y)
Is called a misogynist on some threads

@ManureTheBear

Just beat me to writing three things about above user
Part of PWC, probably spends most of his time using this forum in the Games and Trivia section
Post count is a sold 4/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I feel I must apologize to them
- For all this time I'd been confusing them with another poster
- The poster referred to as "Rhodes Scholar"


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wasn't there for my birthday








- Wasn't there to see me break kayfabe








- And just for the heck of it


----------



## Gandhi

-








-











































-


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't respond to what I said in the New Youtube Comment Section thread
- Is better than me at something
- Got my hopes up, and then dashed them ala Pratchett


----------



## Gandhi

- Asking SCOTT STEINER for Wrestling Advice
- Join Date: Jan 2013
- Posts: 253


----------



## Trublez

Likes going on and on about his make believe girlfriend.
Banned from rants.
Hates BULLY.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I hate BULLY
- Probably doesn't like me
- Probably a stoner


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't hate BULLY, unless he does
- Has a very attractive girlfriend
- Feels a deep sense of apathy towards me


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that I have a crush on him
- Doesn't know that I want to grow old with him
- Doesn't know that I don't have anything to say about him because I don't know jackshit about him so I'm spewing dogshit


----------



## Trublez

Thinks I don't like him.
Is pretty liberal for a guy living in Egypt.
Is wrong about me being a stoner (I just like the avatar).


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just realized he joined after me
- I thought he joined sooner than that
- Prevented me from replying to Gandhi


----------



## charlesxo

:rrose1
:rrose2
:rrose3


----------



## Trublez

Is spamming this place with Ruby Rose.
Will get into another argument with Dib soon as he has been unbanned recently.
Younger than me.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is older than me
- DOES NOT SMOKE WEED 
- Is stronger than an ant


----------



## Pratchett

-Is older than me on WF
-Is younger than me irl
-Can't be arsed to learn much about MTG


----------



## Trublez

Is older than me on WF.
Is older than me irl.
Is just an old, dirty bastard in general. :kobe3


----------



## SUPER HANS

Solid sig (Y)
stoner
first time i've come across them on here


----------



## Tony

- Undertaker fan
- Joined in 2011
- Has a cool avatar and sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Lives in California
I constantly get them confused with another poster
Is almost at 1000 posts


----------



## Pratchett

-Was disappointed by me
-Had his hopes dashed by me
-Will learn better than to count on me


----------



## Oxidamus

Is disappointed in me
Had his hopes dashed by me
Will learn better, so he does not think Bray is good ... understands my frustrations ... dances the dance of life ... can still have normal discussions with me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has a hidden message in his post
Does not enjoy the work of Bray Wyatt
Transsexuals


----------



## Punkhead

Posts a lot in this thread.
Maybe too much.
But who am I to judge?


----------



## Gretchen

Has repped me 
Seemingly a fan of lucha libre, based off of character name in PWA, and Username
Fan of Hayley Williams


----------



## Nostalgia

- big Cody Rhodes fan
- also likes Ziggler and Punk so he's good in my books
- joined in June of this year


----------



## Skins

fellow ziggler mark
should post more in dvd thread
has the current GOAT diva in his sig


----------



## The One

Ziggler mark
Michaels mark
Eva Marie mark


----------



## SonoShion

Smokes weed
Black
Danny


----------



## Trublez

Thinks I'm American just cause I'm black.
Needs to learn not to make those assumptions.
Just got repped by me.


----------



## Callisto

Is the white girl in either sig or avi
And probably smokes a bunch of weed
Wichita Gardens perhaps is the name of their weed farm.


----------



## Redwood

- Loves R&B.
- Loves Lady Gaga.
- Chris Jericho fan. :mark:


----------



## corkymccorkell

Arn Anderson fan
Beatles fan
I'm a fan


----------



## Tony

- Judging by avatar, a Kevin Steen fan
- Watches MMA
- Joined in 2010


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

- Likes asian women
- Lives in the city that I'd most like to visit. 
- Been a member of WF for almost 3 years.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Gender unknown
Age unknown
Joined a year ago


----------



## charlesxo

:rrose2
:rrose2
:rrose2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Never disappoints
Has some kind of sixth sense that tells him when I post here
Is very flattering


----------



## Pratchett

-I remember the first rep I gave, because he lives in Maryland
-But he is not a football fan, and doesn't know Boomer Esiason from Adam
-Looks like Troy from Community, imo


----------



## TAR

- Sent me Emma Stone rep, therefore is an automatic top bloke :denzel
- Enjoys the fishing life, aswell as a chick called Ariel Piper Fawn :saul
- Best way to get into a Belgian girls panties, make her some waffles :brees


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Recently changed his name to TAR
Really dislikes Jeff Goldblum
Gets replied by Pratchett constantly


----------



## Gretchen

Referring to this thread:

POSTS 
TOO 
MUCH


----------



## charlesxo

Just committed a hate crime.
Porn moustache.
14.20 PPD.


----------



## Callisto

Is either Ruby Rose's quick, stealthy stalker
Or Chaz Bono
1924


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Worships Curtis Axel
Worships Dean Ambrose
Once threatened me with a coffee mug


----------



## HitMark

King of this thread
Has cover of some game in avatar
Managed to make 253 posts outside of this thread.


----------



## Pratchett

-Not well liked on WF
-Speaks his mind anyway
-May not care, but has my respect


----------



## RyanPelley

- Enjoys this thread
- Posts well, not stupid shit
- Judging from his favorite sports teams, I'd guess he's from Cincy?


----------



## charlesxo

3000th post on this thread.
Uncreative with his choice of name.
Has been in the Danger Zone.

*bonus*
Set me up for 3000th reply :rrose3


----------



## Trublez

Likes pissing off TSE.
Likes lesbians.
Likes making fun of MTG.


----------



## NoyK

- Dat sig :ass
- Dat avatar :kobe7
- But dat sig tho :ass


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Took a hiatus
Is back now
Got his premium membership from BULLY


----------



## Skins

:lmao 

Havent seen in a while
Probaly because my inactively in this thread these days
GOAT poster in G & T section


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Haven't seen them in this thread in a while
Recently went premium
And is now stealing the show via the chatbox


----------



## Green Light

Make
The
Grade

:brodgers


----------



## NoyK

Has a portuguese football player as a forum name *notbad.jpg*
Is a Newcastle fan
I might rep him an oversized Ryback picture again someday 8*D


----------



## Tony

- Randy Orton fan
- Apparently is no one I know
- Has a deep quote in his sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has great taste in woman
Doesn't drink smoke or do drugs
Did I forget to mention his awesome taste in women


----------



## Oxidamus

Still making the grade
Making the grade with the same avatar and signature
Probably wouldn't agree Captain FALCON is the GOAT in SSB.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has some Science degree under his belt
Likes the stereotypical French woman
Probably watches women's basketball ironically


----------



## Callisto

DAT Cow & Chicken reference
Hails from the very tip of South Africa
Probably would either protect or demolish me in a game of Mafia, depending on what team I'm on.


----------



## Oxidamus

Still aint a member
Probs wont win a poll now because Headliner hates them
"we cool tho"


----------



## Gretchen

Used to be Oxitron
Congratulated me with 2,000 posts recently
Thank You :hayden2


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Used to be Oxitron
> Congratulated me with 2,000 posts recently
> Thank You :hayden2


A Cody Rhodes mark just like me!
He think Cody should be World Champion and i agree!
Nice sig!


----------



## Tony

- A proud Cody Rhodes mark
- From Sweden
- Likes Lucha Libre


----------



## Máscara Dorada

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> - A proud Cody Rhodes mark
> - From Sweden
> - Likes Lucha Libre


-Likes Asian women
-Probably a CM Punk fan
-Woke up on Sunset Boulevard


----------



## Punkhead

Fellow lucha libre fan.
My tag team partner in PWA.
Has a good taste in music.


----------



## Pratchett

-Has appreciation for certain redheads, like a good man should
-Is thousands of miles and at least one ocean away from me
-Current avy better than his old Mysterio one, imo


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

A 50 something stalker of a 17 year old in the post your picture thread.
Thinks I am therock11.
Tries hard to fit in.


----------



## Trublez

His post made me laugh.
His username didn't though considering it's another unfunny username change by Seabs most probably.
Made the "how old are you?" question a running gag by not answering it the first time.


----------



## Tony

- Not a stoner
- From Wichita Gardens
- Has a lady smoking as an avatar


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes asian women
- Is asian
- Has a pretty damn cool username


----------



## Oxidamus

Hasn't changed to A$AP's good rendition of the Temple of Whatever the Fuck I Like
Probably wouldn't fuck a corpse(?) 
ONE OF THE FEW WHO I CAN CONFIDE IN.


----------



## Tony

- Likes communitychannel
- Doesn't like sports talk
- Likes Lauren Mayberry (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig is different
- Unless he has rotating sigs
- Nope it's just differnt


----------



## Trublez

Sig is not different.
Avatar is no different.
He's no different as he still posts here non stop.


----------



## Pratchett

-Often mistaken for a stoner
-His avy may be the reason
-Shows lack of respect for Thread Boss M_T_G


----------



## Ruth

- Auld.
- Likes to mercilessly murder fish.
- Breeds.


----------



## A$AP

An honest man who would never thinking of cheating or bending the law

Devotes his days to ridding the world of cheating scum 

Is a shadow of his former hugging-everyone-in-the-chatbox-purring-and-neighing self


----------



## NoyK

Is a big fan of rap music
Is white 
Likes raspberries


----------



## Gretchen

Randy Orton fan
Seems like a nice guy from the posts of his that I've come across
Probably enjoys Anime


----------



## rjsbx1

*- is a Cody Rhodes mark (DUH.)
- posts some pretty good gems in the Funny Pictures thread.
- has enjoyable posts about wrestling (even if he is a bit too harsh on Sheamus.) :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia

- posts in the DVD/Match/Show thread - aka one of the only good threads on the forum
- username seemingly consists of random letters and numbers which isn't a good look imo
- posts in bold text to get dat attention


----------



## Oxidamus

SPORTS MUMBO JUMBO
But also hip-hop :dance
Strongly differing opinions in wrestling


----------



## Tony

- From South Australia
- Likes CHVRCHES
- Has a pretty nice sig


----------



## NoyK

- Has been here longer than I have
- Likes asians
- Might be religious


----------



## Oxidamus

Is going to kick in a SNOWY version of the signature
Not sure what the CHRISTMAS name change will be
May have to change the avatar to BIG SHOW when he wins at Survivor Series.


----------



## Gretchen

Lifetime Premium Member
Have pretty similar opinions on wrestling
JOIN THE SUPERCILIUM


----------



## Punkhead

Seems like a cool dude.
Huge Cody Rhodes fan.
Joined relatively recently.


----------



## NoyK

- Is a big Hayley Williams fan
- Not as stalker-like as Sabin :side:
- Still though, might have her twitter boobshot in his "art" folder


----------



## Trublez

Didn't pay for his membership.
Posted the weirdest image on that "scale of 1-10" thread.
Is Portuguese.


----------



## Oxidamus

Keeps taking my damn glory in sugg & help. 
Has an affinity for women who do drugs. :sad:
Remembers my OBVIOUSLY NOT REAL voice from the thread. :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97

Awesome signature.
Doesn't like sports. :no:
Great GFX section poster, despite not usually creating graphics.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Takes BKB's side

Needs to stop taking BKB's side

DAMMIT STOP LISTENING TO BKB AND HIS TROLLING ASS :cuss:


----------



## Oxidamus

Anyone but WAGG would have had a breakdown by now
I'm mostly positive about a portion of his sigs
Some of them are just bad though :|



AwShit said:


> Great GFX section poster, despite not usually creating graphics.


:cesaro


----------



## Tony

- Sent me nice rep (Y)
- Big Cesaro mark :cesaro
- Wants Randy Orton to fuck off :rko2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Never gave me rep
But then again I never gave them rep either
...Well...this is awkward...


----------



## Screwball

Took the bold step of venturing out of this thread just now.
Regrets choosing his username, tears were probably shed.
Should be more daring.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A year older than me(darn it :side: )
A bit new compared to me
I believe they had a different avy/sig the last time I saw them


----------



## charlesxo

:rrose3
:rrose2
:rrose1


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I was expecting you
You still never fail to disappoint
Mike


----------



## Ruth

- You let him violate you.
- His god sits in the back of a limousine.
- Is just a copy of a copy of a copy


----------



## TAR

- TRENT REZNAAAHHHH
- DROPPIN' PLATES ON YOUR ASS BITCH
- Keyser Söze


yeah I gotta pretty lazy with this one my bad :side:


----------



## Ruth

- MITCHEL JOHNSAAAAAAAAAAAN
- THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN
- Hype


----------



## Trublez

Likes cartoons.
Used to get teased about it on here.
Has an extreme and scary dark side to him as witnessed whenever he temporarily turns heel.


----------



## Al Borland

Partial to stickay green
TNA viewer
Used to have a badass sig


----------



## charlesxo

Increasing creepier as a poster.
Has at least attempted to have sex with a shemale.
Firing them shots.


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of Studio Ghibli
Welcomes Adele Exarchopoulos rep
Likes to mock TSE by posting Bob Holly pictures in every post directed at him (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus

Changing his name to remove underscores
Recent bought membership
Is apparently the son of a sun... :hmm:


----------



## Trublez

Has many fake voices.
Is jealous of my contribution in the helps and suggestions section.
Changes his sig literally everyday.


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't understand the enigma that is my larynx :side:
DOESN'T APPRECIATE MY SUGGESTIONS AND HELP IN SUGGESTIONS AND HELP :cuss:
Doesn't realise I never get a good enough signature to stick because I don't want to use a gif of a woman shaking her ass


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't have a GOAT signature like mine
- Would probably be fun to be around whilst high
- Mark for the GOAT known as Antonio Cesaro


----------



## NoyK

Is a fan of Cristiano Ronaldo (Y)
Has a pretty good music taste
Is dissed in this forum over the most tryhard and straw-reaching reasons


----------



## Gretchen

@Ghandi

Likes Manchester United :no:
Likes Aku 
Big Fan of many heels

@NoyK

Portuguese 
Like me, likes CR7
Probably likes the fact that Orton is champ


----------



## Screwball

One of the MVPs of the Raw and PPV show threads
:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers
Recently described his premium status as "awesome, thus far"


----------



## Oxidamus

Asked me if I knew anything about the new FG dog and why it's hated
Never told me anything after I said I have no idea what's going on
All round cool and decent poster from what I have seen


----------



## Buttermaker

Apparently doesn't drink
I recently read a post about it being easy to make him look like an idiot.
Don't believe that is true and think he is a pretty good poster


----------



## Pratchett

-Is Canadian, therefore he drinks
-Sometimes tries to shine a light in Rants
-Would get drunk with i.e. visit in Canada (_same thing ya know_)


----------



## Gretchen

Believes that Canadians all drink
Disagrees with Oxitron, based off User Title
Also thinks TSE's threads are questionable



Trublez said:


> Marks for Rhodes.
> Recently went premium.
> Decided to change his name then changed his mind cause of what others said.


I changed my mind from my original request, but then made a new one, removing underscores from my UN.


----------



## Trublez

Marks for Rhodes.
Recently went premium.
Decided to change his name then changed his mind cause of what others said.


----------



## HOJO

Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble 
Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble 
Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble 






Dat Name :ass


----------



## Máscara Dorada

straightedge891 said:


> Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble
> Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble
> Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble Trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Name :ass


Likes Anime
Thinks WWE sucks nowadays
But he still likes CM Punk


----------



## Trublez

His sig was made by CHAMPviaDQ.
Joined 2 months before me.
Another Rhodes mark.


----------



## Tony

- From London
- Has Gangsta Spongebob as an avatar
- Sig is a fast car


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- From Cali
- Has a very attractive girl as an avatar
- Sig is a very pretty girl


----------



## TKOK

has a lot of post in this thread
likes kirby 
has green rep


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of sports teams from California 
Probably lives in California
Joined in 2006


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Joined WF after me but has alot more posts!
Frequently active in most forum parts here
Would like to have the remains of Codys mustache in a little silver box next to his bed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus

One of the many obvious Cody marks on the forum
Is in PWA
Probably also would like Cody's moustache near his/her(?) bed.


----------



## Gretchen

EDIT: Ignore this post


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Three capital letters!
Has a very pretty girl as an avatar
Is right about the third respone :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Ignore this post too. :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Pulled a R_F_WHC right after he did
Don't see them often inside this thread
Or anywhere else for that matter


----------



## charlesxo

Is a black man. Gonna be asking SCOTT STEINER for wrestling advice for a long time. Killed Fru.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is a Eurasian man
Will change his name again some day
Should know I didn't kill Fru. Fru killed Fru


----------



## Oxidamus

Apparently killed Fru.
Much sadness.
All to be said.


----------



## Pratchett

-Sad about the death of Fru
-Probably because Fru exuded femininity at times
-Because that's what he likes in a man


----------



## Oxidamus

:sad:
:kobe
:kobe3


----------



## Gretchen

:cesaro
:cesaro





















































rton2





:troll


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Manchester United
- One of the biggest Cody Rhodes marks on the site
- Recently went premium


----------



## charlesxo

Anal as fuck. Sig was created by A$ANTA CLAUS. Lesbians.


----------



## TAR

- Into DAT christmas spirit like me. :mark:
- Has been taken the piss out of in the Post Your Picture thread :lol
- ELLO WRESTLING FORUM, THIS IS OXITRON!


----------



## Gretchen

Also in the Christmas Spirit
Likes Cricket
Marks for Mitchell Johnson with DAT smile


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Simpsons Santa

~ north pole driver _(what is it, exactly?)_

~ would probably like a Cody Rhodes & Santa tag team championship run.


----------



## Gretchen

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> north pole driver _(what is it, exactly?)_


It is a Northern Lights Suplex Driver type deal. The opponent lands on his head/shoulders instead of his back.

:hayley3


Ignore this post, name three things about the user above me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is on some of that Christmas spirit
Joined many in changing there theme
To one of a more chrismasy feel


----------



## charlesxo

This N*gga. Killed Fru. Denies the fact he killed Fru.


----------



## Trublez

Still waiting for his Xmas name change.
Accused MTG of murder (you gonna take that MTG??).
Posted his pic before.


----------



## NoyK

- Recently had a Christmas name change
- Recently had an avatar change yum
- Has a rather intriguing profile title


----------



## Ruth

- Won't have to change his sig for the Xmas *HYPE~!*
- If you say his name quickly, it sounds like a weeaboo saying "yoink"
- Sig quote is bookmarked by the campiest characters ever


----------



## NoyK

- Will always be a 11'er in my eyes
- Hopefully will make his X-Mas name to Frohohoot
- Used to be my BFF in this forum


----------



## MOX

Doesn't care about Paul Walker
Doesn't deserve to live unless he starts caring about Paul Walker
Paul Walker


----------



## Trublez

Is pretty gutted about Walker's death much like most.
Is stealing Kleebatt's/BRUCE KLEE's gimmick of liking karate guys.
Formerly known as an ark, sorry, I meant Anark.


----------



## MOX

is a fool
is a qualified foolologist
is an authority in foolology


----------



## Trublez

An
Ark
Anark


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Love that avatar
In the Christmas spirit
Got a Christmas username


----------



## Tony

- From Wisconsin
- Packer fan
- has a funny signature (from Home Alone?)


----------



## Gretchen

Is Still Waiting for Christmas UserName change
Unlike me 
Has a cool signature


----------



## Punkhead

Came from a Cody Rhodes mark to Santa Claus mark.
Already got his Christmas username change.
Thinks Santa weighs 452 lbs. May also be right.


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Lucha Libre
- Fan of Paramore :mark:
- Has a lovely Hayley Williams sig


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Yes thats from Home Alone
We still havent had our name changed
In the Christmas spirit


----------



## hag

Upset about the Lions/Packers game on Thanksgiving
Also enjoys Kate Upton
Fan of Home Alone


----------



## Tony

- Likes Kate Upton
- From Michigan
- In the Christmas spirit with his avatar


----------



## NoyK

- Already has the Christmas HYPE~! all over his profile
- Has a cute avatar and sig, even though I don't know the name of the chick, yet I see her everywhere
- Needs a name change though


----------



## A$AP

Has had his sig altered by some sort of genius/mastermind

Orton mark

Hilarious accent


----------



## Gandhi

- Created my GOAT signature
- Fan of Manchester United
- Had a GOAT interview with AJ Lee


----------



## Tony

- Judging by his avatar, likes Dead Rising
- Likes The Boondocks (Y)
- Likes Samurai Champloo (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Doesn't like Dead Rising?
Is also on some of that Christmas spirit
Just like everyone else


----------



## Pratchett

-Not in the Christmas spirit
-Needs to be more festive
-Should be able to find a picture of Spyro with a Santa hat somewhere


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Should know I'm in the Christmas spirit I just need time
Didn't recognize him at first
Now I'm picturing him as Santa


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Not in the Christmas spirit 
Needs to be in the Christmas spirit
Should add some spirit in his avy/sig


----------



## Tony

- In the Christmas spirit
- Batman is his theme
- Probably likes Aaron Rodgers


----------



## charlesxo

Still waiting on that name change. Bulls fan from LA. Asian.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Finally got his name changed. No longer puts his posts in list form. Leaves me in the dark on what his name will be once Christmas is over


----------



## charlesxo

Killing
The
Vibe​


----------



## TAR

Keeping 
The
Vibe​


----------



## A$AP

Fail
The
Grade​


----------



## Obfuscation

~ deck the halls metaphor in regards to the models in the video

~ pilots a mobile suit Gundam in his spare time

~ A$APTA CLAUS would have been partially acceptable as a name change for him, but he didn't know it till now. (it makes you sound foreign so I get the drawback...)


----------



## Magic

Confident in his interests and doesn't let other people change him
defines being UNIQUE
SANSA

:hb


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A ballot of
Christmas ecstasy
Wrapped up with a Christmas bow


----------



## NoyK

- Lives in this thread
- Not sure if his posts increased since the last time I saw him
- Still rocking that nostalgic Spyro avatar


----------



## Trublez

Has the snow effect in his sig that I really want in mine. 
Has the GOAT footballer as his avatar. :mark:
Got his name change.


----------



## TKOK

has 918 post.
from london
troubles santa.


----------



## Tony

- Had his name changed
- Fan of Michael Jordan
- Fan of the San Francisco 49ers


----------



## TAR

- Likes them Asians
- Chicago Bulls fan bama
- I dunno.. listens to music?

Don't know much :draper2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Doesn't consider Die Hard to be a Christmas movie.
- If Australia continue to be good throughout the Ashes, will probably change his avi or sig to Mitchell Johnson wearing a Christmas hat.
- Along with Smash, is probably going to defeat Sono and I in the draft and rub our noses in it for eternity. :jose


----------



## TAR

It ain't over til it's over ASC/ABH :saul


- Favorite Christmas movie: Elf.
- :brady fan
- Breaking Bad one of his fav shows :mark: :walt :jesse


----------



## Punkhead

Already in Christmas spirit.
Likes Home Alone.
Still likes Emma Stone.


----------



## hag

Has Some business of Misery 
Nothing will ever compare to a quiet evening alone 
has a comedy gimmick


----------



## Tony

- Joined in 2013
- Likes Kate Upton
- Has a pretty nice sig


----------



## Al Borland

Younger than me
Asiaphile 
Californian


----------



## Make_The_Grade

The last person to post in this thread
Slowly rising in the ranks
Not outside this thread though


----------



## Oxidamus

STILL
SPYRO
AVATAR


----------



## Waffelz

Dislikes Randy Orton.
Overly excited about Christmas.
Lifetime member.


----------



## Al Borland

Also younger than me
Punk Mark
British?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a pretty funny sig.

Lives in Canada.

Has 693 posts.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Has a nice Aqua Teen Hunger Force sig
Aces and 8's fan or Wild Bill Hickhock historian 
Woooo!


----------



## A$AP

Taker mark
WCW mark
Canadian


----------



## charlesxo

Product of a dying breed
Lions don't lose sleep over the opinions of sheep
クソユーザータイトルがその前にいたのか分からない​


----------



## Trublez

Started to align his posts to the right.
Remembers A$AP's old usertitle.
Basically has 2000 posts.


----------



## ABrown

a truble maker
likes blondes
VX62 HWB


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is on invisible for some reason
Like me, didn't understand Al's question
Christmas spirit


----------



## Buttermaker

Posted a blurry pic in the post your picture thread
Is into video games
Possibly feeling the Christmas Spirit.. Possibly Not..


----------



## Callisto

Canadian
Is not in the Christmas mood I assume.
Probably disappointed I'm not being creative enough.


----------



## Trublez

Just made a serious post in this thread which is rare for him.
Wants to change his username.
Likes Lady Gaga. :bosh


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm feeling the Christmas spirit
Your creativity is lacking but its aight.. 
Still got over even though he is shackled with the comedy gimmick

Fuck ya, got ninja'd


----------



## Gretchen

Taker mark
Has repped me, I think
Hated by a few users who frequently post in Rants


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Would :mark: for a Santa vs. Rhodes match for the WHC 
Almost at 3,000 posts
Recently repped me


----------



## Tony

- In the Christmas spirit
- Has a nice Katy Perry avatar
- Loves Home Alone


----------



## Buttermaker

Threw some green rep my way a couple of days ago
Reppin Cali
Great poster with a very festive sig


----------



## ABrown

worked in the oil field
Dazed and Confused fan
Hey Yo!


----------



## Tony

- Makes great sigs
- Melanie Iglesias :lenny
- A New York Knicks fan


----------



## TKOK

feeling the christmas spirit
likes asains
joined this site


----------



## charlesxo

TKOK
Rashida Jones
Zooey Deschanel​


----------



## STEVALD

*Australian
But looks Asian 
And doesn't rep me anymore :side:*


----------



## ManureTheBear

Used to rock it in the fed
Probably a Scrubs fan
Haven't seen him in a while


----------



## Trublez

Currently drowning.
Has an insane post count to rep ratio.
Is in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## STEVALD

*Was once pretty deep in the red
Has recovered pretty well since then
Don't remember getting a rep from him either :side:*



ManureTheBear said:


> Probably a Scrubs fan


*And what makes you think that?*


----------



## charlesxo

Is technically twice as Asian as me
Has been MIA lately
Hasn't repped be back :side:​


----------



## ABrown

Is a cunt
For posting right aligned
owe him some rep :saul


----------



## Trublez

Made his sig and avy himself. :clap
A premium member without a premium. lolwut
Seems like a fairly nice guy. (Y)


----------



## YIK

Is a lifetime premium member
Your sig is wierd
You don't live in America


----------



## SUPER HANS

Fresh to the forum
"learning to break kayfabe"
Hulk Hogan fan


----------



## Gretchen

Taker Mark
Posts a lot in this Section
Posts in Raw Discussion thread, occasionally


----------



## YIK

he thinks santa will be WHC
well maybe hes right cause vince do like big men
He posts a lot


----------



## NoyK

-Have no idea who he is
-Is a Hulk Hogan fan I guess
-Has a pretty bama chick in his sig


----------



## Smitty

- likes soccer 
-Lives somewhere in the Atlantic
- thinks the girl in YIK's sig is bama


----------



## Trublez

Never seem him before.
Reviews wrestling PPVs and DVDs.
Calls football "soccer".


----------



## Tony

- In the Christmas spirit
- Joined this year
- Former username was Lucidious Clay


----------



## Gretchen

Asian girl in signature, as always 
CM Punk Fan
In the Christmas Spirit


----------



## charlesxo

Joined two days before me
Holding onto a 17.21 PPD average
Bob Holly​


----------



## NoyK

- Has adopted a new right text posting gimmick
- Going to try and guess that it's Jager
- Edit: I guessed right


----------



## SUPER HANS

Is Noyk
Orton mark i think
posted about Jager at the just before I did


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably follows The Ashes.
Unless he missed a 'w' off the front of his username and in fact likes washes.
Probably has the 11 because that's the year he joined. Or he's some sort of robot and can thus only speak in 1's and 0's. But he prefers 1's.


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't make gifs for people anymore in the request a gif thread. 
Has a beautiful woman in his sig.
Likes aliens somewhat.


----------



## Gretchen

Has a rivalry with Oxitron in the Suggestions/Help Section
Doesn't make many, if any posts in the Wrestling Section
A stoner 8*D


----------



## SonoShion

Fun guy.
Posts a lot.
Reminds me a little bit of AlienBountyHunter.


----------



## Trublez

Owes me rep, like 10 times over. :side:
German.
Likes big asses.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently changed his sig
- I think he changed his avy as well
- Is online right now


----------



## Pratchett

-Showing the Christmas spirit in his avy
-Showing the Christmas spirit in his sig
-Will be online when he reads this


----------



## Tony

- Fan of the Cincinnati Bengals
- Username was Pratchett
- In the Christmas spirit


----------



## Buttermaker

Good call on the online part Pratchet
Pratchet exhibits behaviours consistent with being a good person 
I'm on an award tour with Muhammad my man going each and every place with a mic in my hand..

Good dammit... Ninja'd again


----------



## charlesxo

Ninja'd on a regular basis
Created this thread
MTG probably worships him​


----------



## Pratchett

-Is probably aware that I am not a saint
-Sticking to December posting on right side
-Won't acknowledge MIKE. But one day, just might.


----------



## Gretchen

Humans need fantasies to make life bearable
Joined same year as myself 
Premium, just like me


----------



## Tony

- Wants Santa to be World Heavyweight Champ
- Has 3,000+ posts
- Cody Rhodes mark


----------



## Oxidamus

Heard of KPP
Had only heard of one song
Much like how I have heard of Girls Generation


----------



## Ruth

- Has a habit of having his wrestling threads closed
- Sig picture is missing a LadyCroft watermark
- Is an elf, and sexual slave to a Glaswegian synthpop signer


----------



## ABrown

self-proclaimed slob
_former_ brony?
Regular Show fan


----------



## Gretchen

Master GFX poster
Premium Member w/o a Premium 
One of the Raw Discussion Thread regulars


----------



## Oxidamus

Posting super much
Doesn't know I was contemplating buying him a membership
When Cody would win the WHC. Giving me years to save up. 




Froodolf said:


> and sexual slave to a Glaswegian synthpop signer


:mark:


----------



## charlesxo

Posting trannies in the Hot or Not thread
Vanilla Midget
Mayberry​


----------



## Oxidamus

Aligning his text to the right
Somehow knows side it's a ******
However will not say hot as he thinks it's bad or something.







:cesaro


----------



## Trublez

Self-deprecating.
Doesn't appreciate the beauty of a scrumptious, bubblicious rump. likes pancake asses though
Australian.


----------



## Tony

- Mean Girls sig
- Joined in April of this year
- 21 years old


----------



## charlesxo

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> Somehow knows side it's a ******



Reverse image search noob.

*IGNORE ME*​


----------



## Oxidamus

StraightEdgeSanta said:


> - Mean Girls sig
> - Joined in April of this year
> - 21 years old


Joined in 2011 but rarely posts
Why :sad:
HAS FUN




Le Père Noël said:


> Reverse image search noob.
> 
> *IGNORE ME*​


DOES NOT HAVE FUN.


----------



## Trublez

Posts a lot.
Apparently helps, not in the help and suggestions section though. :hayden3
Like Cesaro_ROCKS, would probably give Antonio Cesaro a blowy if given the opportunity. :ti


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Was the last person I did this with
And he says I post too much in the thread
Do you even send letters to Santa?


----------



## Ruth

- Has the most insubstantial christmas gif I've ever seen as their avatar.
- Has a sig pic which is far too normal. In which case, it's likely a reference I'm not getting or something.
- Switched up their profile imagery regardless, which is faboo.



abrown0718 said:


> _former_ brony?


Bingo.


----------



## TAR

- Not a fan of the Nostalgia Critic's Star Wars Holiday Special
- Like me, Reckons Last of Us is GOTY. Only game I've played with him aswell :saul
- Is a Paper boy.


----------



## Ruth

- Thinks the Nostalgia Critic made the Star Wars Holiday Special.
- Made me a bit melancholic by reminding me of the menial career I possess.
- Has slowly but steadily developed a more cynical attitude over the course of the last couple months, as opposed to the babyface 'aw shucks' complex he displayed beforehand.


----------



## Tony

- From Scotland
- Likes Nine Inch Nails
- In the Christmas Spirit


----------



## TAR

- Basic, Basic, Basic. Put in a little effort sahnn!
- Hasn't developed any kind of character in WF yet, nobody knows who this guy is except for the fact that he likes Asian women.
- But he is a Bulls fan, can't hate on that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Stone > Watson
Maryse picture :banderas
Might advance in the next round


----------



## Gretchen

Big fan of Sting
Lives in Wisconsin, I think
Seems to be a good poster


----------



## Buttermaker

The greatest ambassador for Santa's WHC run than any man on this forum and possibly planet earth. 
A good to great poster who has amassed a large amounts of posts in a short time
Once dreamt about the hardships of being the youngest in a litter of ten puppies


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of WCW
Also fan of WWF
Canadian, eh


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Has accumulated alot of posts in a relatively short time
A Jerichoholic
A simpsons fan as evidenced by the sig


----------



## Nostalgia

Uh.. batman avatar
joined this year
probably the first time I've noticed a post of his


----------



## Trublez

Wants to fuck the shit outta Eva Marie.
Won't though.
Cause she's all over Vince's dick.


----------



## Oxidamus

Cool guy, good poster.
Not really taking my glory in suggestions & help, just beating me to it.
Being a proper good helper.


----------



## Nostalgia

Likes trannies
Likes Cesaro
Likes Lauren Mayberry


----------



## Oxidamus

Wants to fuck the shit outta Eva Marie. (Don't blame you)
Won't though. (Sadly I know)
Cause she's all over Vince's dick. (Doubt it but there is a possibility)


----------



## Tempest

A lifetime member
Cesaro fan
has more posts than me.


----------



## Pratchett

-I have not seen this person before
-Has more posts than I do
-Will not send me nudes


----------



## Adam Cool

-Is a hog
-Is a father
-Its the Hogfather


----------



## charlesxo

RevolverSnake
Gaston
Banned by Xmas​


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Lives at Home
A Bellas fan
Posts pretty frequently in this forum part


----------



## Trublez

From Sweden.
Makes vids on YouTube.
Lifetime member.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Again, the last person I did this with
And yet will still claim I post too much in here
Still hasn't confirmed nor denied writing letters to Santa


----------



## A$AP

:skip

:skip

:skip


----------



## Make_The_Grade

8*D


----------



## charlesxo

​


----------



## TAR

- Loves the Lesbians :deandre
- Made me feel feels with the pictures he posted in chatbox of Garfield & Stone kissing :jose
- Allegedly from the Geelong area, next time I'm there I'm gonna look for an Olivia Munn look alike and I'll that it's him :kanye


----------



## Bullseye

- Has an obsession with Emma Stone that is a little creepy
- Can't put the final moves on the one he cherishes
- Out CGS's CGS so much it's now known as TAKKing


----------



## TAR

- Saids I have an obsession with Emma Stone, yet has an obsession with Tahan Lew Fatt :side:
- Has fucked a few women in his day (allegedly :side and has no bastard children (allegedly) :side:
- Will probably fight Josh and Evo will fly back to Australia to tape it. 

Oh and this :johnson (just for something extra :side


----------



## Oxidamus

Hates me 'cause I don't like Cricket. :kobe
Drops out of draft games. :kobe11
Probably does have an obsession with Emma Stone.


Spoiler



:rrose1


----------



## Gretchen

Is bisexual
Likes trannies
Is bisexual


----------



## Al Borland

Lauren Mayberry's helper

Given how she's a feminist that prolly means making her tea while watching Pretty Little Liars together :hayden

Swiss tickler :cesaro


@ Santa For WHC

Resides in the North Pole
A portly fellow
Aspirations of being the next WWE WHC


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## Oxidamus

Santa For WHC said:


> Is bisexual
> Likes trannies
> Is bisexual


Thinks I'm bisexual.
Doesn't like trannies. (wtf?!)
Thinks I'm bisexual.



Al Borland said:


> Lauren Mayberry's helper
> 
> Given how she's a feminist that prolly means making her tea while watching Pretty Little Liars together :hayden
> 
> Swiss tickler :cesaro


:cesaro
:kobe2
:cesaro


----------



## Gretchen

Santa sees you when you're sleeping
And knows when you're awake
So he knows you're bisexual, admit it for fuck's sake


----------



## Al Borland




----------



## Gretchen

:kobe
:kobe
:kobe


----------



## Oxidamus

STILL THINKS IM BISEXUAL
ONLY CAUSE JAGER STARTED THIS
GOD DAMN


----------



## Pratchett

-Wasn't it Sono that first accused you?
-Posting pics of trannies in the Hot or Not thread doesn't help you mate
-:cesaro


----------



## Oxidamus

The Hogfather said:


> -Wasn't it Sono that first accused you?
> -Posting pics of trannies in the Hot or Not thread doesn't help you mate
> -:cesaro


Probably
Why are you against me?
:sad:


----------



## Gretchen

ELLO WRESTLINGFORUM
THIS IS
SKOLIOTRON


----------



## Nostalgia

- didn't like the Cody pic I sent him in rep
- probably because it was a bit gay 
- but what are you going to do about it


----------



## Trublez

Not a fan of AJ Lee.
Repped me recently. (Y)
Is nostalgic for this Christmas season.


----------



## Black Jesus

LIFETIME Premium member :bosh5

Almost got a THOUSAND POSTS :bosh7

Has a nice sig and avatar :bosh2


----------



## Gretchen

Arsenal Fan
American
Fan of CM Punk


----------



## Oxidamus

Super secretive about himself
Fucking wishes Sasha Banks would concern herself with him
Jelly of me :kanye2


----------



## Skins

is bisexual
GOAT voice
think Orton sucks


----------



## Gretchen

Just got NINJA'D by him
Is right in the first point
Hates AJ Lee


----------



## Skins

share same favorites
currently feuding with DIB
hopefully gets the WHC before sunday


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Eva Marie fan.

Lifetime Premium Member.

Changed Username for the holiday season.*


----------



## Oxidamus

Was on hiatus(?) 
Acknowledged by Scott Steiner. :mark:
Motherfuckin' MEATWAD!


----------



## Buttermaker

Recently repped your truly 
All around good poster
Due to his music tastes I highly recommend that he listens to a Tribe Called Quest, if you already don't. Did you leave your wallet in el seguando or are you on an award tour?


----------



## SUPER HANS

Cool username 
Scott Hall fan
not forked out for the premium


----------



## Al Borland

Also not forked out for the premium
Location taken from a song name


----------



## Nostalgia

- Has had sex with transsexuals 
- Avatar is a tad creepy
- Is from Canada


----------



## Punkhead

Member of the secret repping society.
Has his Christmas name.
A fan of Eva Marie.


----------



## Al Borland

A fellow Captain Charisma fan :mark:
Not a TNA fan
Sig is of some slapper with 0 wrasslin ability :terry

*Edit*

Accepts Hayley Williams rep
Beta Librae
We have similar taste in music


----------



## Nostalgia

Repped me some Captain Charisma greatness :mark: 
Is correct about me not being a fan of TNA, although I used to like TNA when Christian was there
Don't know what the fuck his sig is about


----------



## Skins

GOAT sig :lenny
have simliar tastes
I'm mesmerized by his sig


----------



## Oxidamus

Has similar tastes as Nostalgia. :brodgers
Might start getting called Eva over Naitch :kobe
Wishes Eva was as good as JoJo :cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia

We share a, um.. certain interest. :cool2
Sasha Banks is good stuff. (Y)
Don't get his hate for Bray Wyatt


----------



## charlesxo

Doesn't appreciate the greatness of Eva and The Bellas.
Thinks I'm trolling in regards to my appreciation of them.
Paige > Sasha Banks and Eva Marie >>> JoJo.

:kobe5

Eva Marie
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella​


----------



## Oxidamus

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> We share a, um.. certain interest. :cool2
> Sasha Banks is good stuff. (Y)
> Don't get his hate for Bray Wyatt









Le Père Noël said:


> Doesn't appreciate the greatness of Eva and The Bellas.
> Thinks I'm trolling in regards to my appreciation of them.
> Paige > Sasha Banks and Eva Marie >>> JoJo.​


May actually legitimately think Eva is going to do anything good for the divas division. :kobe
Though I am still sure he only likes them because being Anti-AJ is the cool thing right now. :kobe8
Thinks Paige, aka Zero Personality Paige, is better than The BOSS. :kobe11


----------



## charlesxo

:kobe
:kobe
:kobe​


----------



## Skins

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> May actually legitimately think Eva is going to do anything good for the divas division. :kobe
> Though I am still sure he only likes them because being Anti-AJ is the cool thing right now. :kobe8
> Thinks Paige, aka Zero Personality Paige, is better than The BOSS. :kobe11


May become a mod for the new g&t section
doesnt understand the appreciation me,jager,nostalgia etc give the female GOAT
an "eyebrow' specialist

Damn, that smiley rush made would come in handily right now



Le Père Noël said:


> :kobe
> :kobe
> :kobe​


Know who the female GOAT is
has something in common with Olivia Munn ? Not sure scratching my head 
Is the real Sir Chuck


----------



## Oxidamus

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> May become a mod for the new g&t section
> doesnt understand the appreciation me,jager,nostalgia etc give the female GOAT
> an "eyebrow' specialist
> 
> Damn, that smiley rush made would come in handily right now


There's no way in hell I'll be a mod of anything
That smiley is shit stop being pretentious. ositivity
Doesn't know I like Eva I just hate the fandom


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Al Borland

Mad love for the Bella Twins
Passes for Olivia Munn 
10/10 Would do :hayden


----------



## Trublez

Has an avatar that legit scares me.
Bumped this thread a day later.
Canadian.


----------



## Gretchen

Mean Girls Signature
Admits to being a stoner
Knows that Oxi may not be bisexual


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Lately, has been one of the MVPs of the Raw Discussion thread
Believes that Santa will one day hold the WHC
What do you the his theme would be?


----------



## Trublez

Yet says I post more in this thread unk2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Misunderstood what I meant
Is slowly but surely proving me right
But at a very slow pace


----------



## Oxidamus

Has changed their avatar and signature! :hb
Seemed to have been away for a while 
Is back now so :hb again!


----------



## Tony

- Likes Kyary Pamyu Pamyu
- Loves CHVRCHES (Lauren Mayberry especially)
- Not the biggest Randy Orton fan rton2


----------



## William Murderface

Loves asian women
Lives in California
Is straightedge


----------



## Nostalgia

Sends great reps 
Posts in one of the best threads on the forum in the DVD/Match/Show thread
Lives in California


----------



## William Murderface

Loves my rep 
Loves Eva Marie :homer
Believes in Christmas Nostalgia


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I don't recall seeing him before
Although, one of his former names does ring a bell
Fan of Barrett


----------



## Gretchen

Doesn't seem to post anywhere but here
Just mentioned three things about A William Murderface Christmas, who I've interacted with once, I think(Was a fun conversation )
Changed his avatar and signature to Christmas Related images, but can't get a name change, because he isn't premium


----------



## William Murderface

Thinks Santa is the future
Sent me awesome rep
Dolph Ziggler fan


----------



## Gretchen

Rosa Mendes fan
Jericoholic
Good poster, from what I've seen in the Match/DVD Discussion thread


----------



## Pratchett

-Has nearly doubled my post count
-In about half the time
-Has excellent taste in wrestlers


----------



## William Murderface

Is a Reds fan
Has almost been a member for a year
Likes scary movies? I think


----------



## Al Borland

Metalhead
Appreciative of Daffney
Supports mostly Cali teams but got some love for Floriderp


----------



## William Murderface

Sent me a festive rep photo 
From Canada
Is a Home Improvement fan


----------



## Buttermaker

The former and possibly future William Murderface 
Yo, check it one for Charlie Hustle, 2 for Steady Rock 3 for the forthcoming live future shock It's 5 dimensions, 6 senses 7 firmaments of heaven and hell, 8 Million Stories to tell 9 planets faithfully keep in orbit
Got some obvious love for Rosa Mendes.. Nothing wrong with that FYI...


----------



## William Murderface

Undertaker fan
Might like Hockey since he's Canadian :side:
Enjoyed the career of Scott Hall


----------



## NoyK

- Barret fan
- Has been around here for a while, yet I think I haven't seen him before (hiatus?)
- Has a sig which makes me stare at it for a little longer than I should


----------



## Nostalgia

Isn't too active on the forum anymore
Marks for Orton
Last rep he sent me was fine as fuck :agree:


----------



## Pratchett

Ninja'd

@NoyK
-Has spent some time on hiatus himself this year
-May be from Portugal
-The act of thieving someone's avy/sig had been named after him

@Nostlagia
-10 ppd
-fan of Eva
-Appreciates a good repping


----------



## Trublez

Was ninja'd.
Enjoys fishing.
Has a son.


----------



## Punkhead

Gives pretty good reps.
Used to be in red.
Made a great comeback, but not as great as [we all know who].


----------



## William Murderface

Loves Hayley Williams
Rey Mysterio fan I'm assuming 
Loves Hayley rep.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Summer Rae is attractive
- Likes Wade Barret
- Says his location is _"Planet Piss"_

I don't know much about you friend.


----------



## Gretchen

Cool guy
From Egypt
Enjoys Samurai Jack


----------



## Skins

is famous after being called out in a YT vid
is in the catbox some times
thinks OXI is a ******


----------



## Nostalgia

Is my bro
Used to have a GOAT sig
No longer has a GOAT sig


----------



## Skins

:lmao

is my brother
have the same taste in dames
doesnt understand I changed my sig so he can have the current GOAT sig for the moment, gotta give my friends some shine 


Eva will be back soon


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Might be good friends with ATF
Plans on getting a PS4 sometime in the near future
Eva Marie's biggest fan


----------



## ABrown

Appreciates the greatness of the HA movies
Runs the History TT thread
:reigns WWWWHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia

Has a pretty awesome avy/sig combo at the moment. Melanie Iglesias is good stuff. (Y)
Makes good graphics in the GFX section
Premium member without a premium :draper2


----------



## Obfuscation

~ colored usertitle which is shenanigan heavy.

~ has GFX or TDL to thank for said shenanigans.

~ :bark

lol, this thread & the stupid missing of posters.


----------



## William Murderface

Has an awesome brother
Has a suave brother
Wishes he was as cool as his brother Tbhayley 8*D


----------



## Buttermaker

And we meet again William Murderface.. 
No longer repping Rosa Mendes in his sig 
So fast that he can turn his light off and be in bed before the room goes dark.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Plays baseball
Almost made it to the draft championship match
Simpsons fan


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Máscara Dorada

Sometimes posts in the hot or not thread
Sometimes people answer no to your pictures
No christmas spirit​


----------



## Oxidamus

Huge lucha fan.
Also huge Cody fan.
Trolls stupid threads, yet I have not seem him do it yet.
:hmm:


----------



## Pratchett

-Sasha Banks
-:cesaro
-May currently be disappointed in me


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks I would be disappointed in him.
Probably relevant to the music post.
Saddened by his age preventing him from liking good music.
:cesaro


----------



## Pratchett

-Too young to understand the value of _Age _and _Experience_
-Still thinks bad music can be good
-Will one day be old enough to grasp the error of his ways
:wyatt


----------



## Skins

formerly known as Pratchett
good poster
is a fishing aficionado all the way


----------



## William Murderface

Fellow Summer Rae fan :mark:
Loves HBK
Is a Redskins fan


----------



## Tony

- Likes Dethklok
- Summer Rae fan
- Likes William Murderface's side project, Planet Piss


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Bulls fan
Cowboys fan
Beatles fan


----------



## Skins

biggest bucks fan I know
loves alex morgan also
loves summer rae also


----------



## Nostalgia

Ziggler. :cool2
Eva. :banderas
Has a hilarious Christmas name


----------



## William Murderface

Brightened up my rep 
Might have liked my rep
Is a cool guy


----------



## Fru

I have no fucking idea who anybody is anymore.
Seriously, for all I know, the poster above me is me, and I've just forgotten
Shit, was it me? I better do 3 things about me, just in case.

* Handsome
* Good-looking
* Attractive.

#nailedit


----------



## Pratchett

-Back from hiatus :mark:
-Denies being an alt 8*D
-May disappear when school resumes


----------



## Al Borland

Negged me for posting a Michael Moore vid on Canada
Evidently does not enjoy the works of Michael Moore
Has an off putting Xmas themed sig


----------



## Gandhi

- Does not like Randy Orton
- Likes wolves best from the animal kingdom 
- Isn't a fan of the bible


----------



## Oxidamus

Likes AJ Lee but rarely gets involved in the shitty threads related to her.
Same as me in that aspect.
Though I wonder if he liked her more before becoming the crazy character.


----------



## William Murderface

Likes "The Boss"
Langston fan 
Rollins fan :mark:


----------



## Pratchett

-Has bad news for us
-Has a good sig for us
-iirc, is related to another WF member


----------



## Tony

- Like me, he likes Asian women
- Went through a Triple H phase as shown in the Post Your Picture thread
- Username is based on a movie(?)


----------



## Oxidamus

Like me, he likes Asian women
Also AJ
And recently repped me 
Bonus: candy cane aficionado.



A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Likes "The Boss"
> Langston fan
> Rollins fan :mark:


Langston is boring and pretty un-stellar in the ring but he's a likeable guy and I can't help but root for him. 

Rollins! :mark:


----------



## Pratchett

-Found in Adelaide
-Rep measurement test subject
-Likes Asian girls (_I was not aware_)


----------



## charlesxo

Terry Pratchett
Danny Glover
Ariel Piper Fawn


----------



## Oxidamus

Has nicknames for a bunch of posters
Most don't like them :side:
The most obvious Eva bandwagoner

:cesaro


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Sasha Banks.
Been on this forum for almost two years.
Is a Lifetime Premium Member*


----------



## Nostalgia

Joined this year
Ric Flair fan
Posts in a annoying blue text


----------



## William Murderface

Sent me some Summer love
Posts in the DVD discussion thread
Avid Eva Marie fan


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ




----------



## Tony

- Makes excellent signatures and avatars
- Has a funny sig
- Was 2012 GFX Poster of the Year


----------



## William Murderface

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


>


You know me so well 

Loves asian women
Might be straight edge
Has a festive name


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives on Planet Piss.
Probably saw the Doomstar Requiem special.
Bad News Barrett fan.*


----------



## Pratchett

-Sticking with the ATHF sigs
-Currently online as I post this
-A few more than 1000 posts


----------



## brandiexoxo

From my homestate.
Loves repping me Cesaro.
Apparently works at Pizza Hut as a driver in his double life. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a huge fan of Antonio Cesaro "stating the obvious but whatever"
- Likes showing off her cleavage in the post your picture thread
- Thinks AJ Lee is overrated


----------



## Arya Dark

*- has a snatch
- likes Cesaro
- From hogfathers homestate*


----------



## Arya Dark

*btw Ghandi doesn't have a snatch. That was for Brandie*


----------



## Magic

straight edge
enjoys quiet walks along the beach
a proper lady


----------



## Gandhi

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *btw Ghandi doesn't have a snatch. That was for Brandie*














JINGLE LUCKS said:


> straight edge
> enjoys quiet walks along the beach
> a proper lady


- Would rather have lots of other positive things than find true love
- Doesn't dislike cockroaches?
- Not a man of faith


----------



## William Murderface

Arch Enemy/Angela Gossow fan (Y)
AJ Lee fan :homer
From Egypt


----------



## Magic

-big fan of demarcus cousins
-DUCKS/PERRY/GETZLAF FAN
-isn't as good at fantasy basketball as me. 8*D


----------



## William Murderface

Should reply back to me :side:
Loves Mr. Luck
Won't repeat in fantasy basketball


----------



## Tony

- Likes Dethklok
- Likes William Murderface
- Sacramento Kings fan


----------



## Gretchen

Is in the spirit of Christmas
Which is today
Loves CM Punk


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Weighs a completely literal 452 pounds.

~ Is probably going to have posters tell him not to change his sig following today.

~ Or maybe is from a different country outside of the United States and it's no longer Christmas.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Is all Christmasy

If it's the person I think, likes Cody Rhodes and wants him to be WHC

Posts a lot in the WWE section (Well he did when I was more frequently on the forum)


----------



## Nostalgia

Doesn't post much anymore
Good poster when he does post
We share similar favorite wrestlers (Ziggler, Sandow)


----------



## Trublez

Eva Marie's biggest fan.
Apparently likes me winding up OXI.
Is from the UK like me.


----------



## SonoShion

British
Black
Enjoys a bubblebutt


----------



## Obfuscation

~ More sexually driven than Fassbender.

~ Skylines

~ The last temptation of Christ.


----------



## NoyK

- Likes everything that's red
- Uses flashy bright sigs that sometimes tend to be a little annoying (thankfully that's not the case right now)
- :hayley1


----------



## Tony

- Orton mark
- Lives somewhere in the Atlantic
- Is in the Christmas spirit


----------



## William Murderface

Bulls fan
Cesaro fan
Zayn fan


----------



## Buttermaker

Isn't the first time I've said three things about him but hes having a time..
Needs to put more effort into the say three things about the above poster post but hes having a time..
Having a time but hes having a time.. Out for a rip


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Hockey
- Seems patriotic
- Has never been pulled over by the cops


----------



## Pratchett

-Not a Muslim
-Will move to Spain to marry his boyfriend
-Still gay for lesbians, I'll wager


----------



## Tony

- Is now Pratchett again
- Likes Ohio sports teams
- From Ohio


----------



## Gretchen

@Pratchett

Approves of my taste in wrestlers
Laid back
Appreciates a good jimmy-rustling

@The user who just had me ninja'd

Does not drink alcohol
Or do drugs
1,090 posts


----------



## TAR

I could say this guy is a massive Rhodes mark and leave it there.

(but that would be too easy now!)

- Wants to marry Dib. (Hey well, it's your funeral)
- Is an enormous ******. (His own words)
- Would strip for cash. Time to make it rain on this hoe :jay2


----------



## charlesxo

Tartar
Hypebeast
Is a rocket


----------



## TAR

- Should know that tartar sauce is really good for ya chips and dip










- Olivia Munn & Penny Wong looking motherfucker.. Pretty much any Flippino you know, this guy can shapeshift into them. (y'all motherfuckers look at the same)
- Like me, was surprised that straightedge891 was black. Ain't that a bitch?


----------



## SonoShion

Will pick me up at the airport in Melbourne 
Doesn't even lift
Looks older than he really is


----------



## charlesxo

My secret lesbian lover
Currently cheating on him
Rouge


----------



## SonoShion

Arschloch.


----------



## Gretchen

Vince
Sono
Any hole's a goal


----------



## Oxidamus

Had trouble resizing his signature
Still kind of is
All over a space made from his profile sidebar.
:kobe


----------



## NoyK

- Has a thing for Asian girls (Y)

- Doesn't like Randy Orton









- Came a long way from the first time he got banned (Y)


----------



## Tony

- Orton mark
- Still in the Christmas spirit even if it's not Christmas anymore
- Probably likes anime


----------



## Pratchett

-Has posted a picture before
-Also likes the Asian girls
-Has good taste in music, judging by his profile


----------



## Oxidamus

DOING ROUNDS in the thread involving educating children
I wonder if he thinks I'm right about what I said
Probably won't find out.

:hmm:


----------



## Magic

Thought Mozza was actually me
Still didn't figure out after hearing mozza's voice.
Finds Sasha banks attractive.


----------



## Punkhead

Has had a a lot of usernames.
Is a Lakers fan.
Can't be stopped.


----------



## Gretchen

Going to his first concert soon
Liverpool fan
Probably one of the "main guys", if you will, in PWA


----------



## NoyK

- Is probably the bigges Cody Rhodes fan in the site
- Would like Cody Rhodes to win a World Title
- Cody Rhodes


----------



## Nostalgia

Still has his Christmas name
Orton fan
Somewhere in the Atlantic


----------



## Ruth

- Has a sig image containing the most lifeless kiss-blowing known to mankind.
- Has a sig image that could benefit from being a transparent vector gif.
- Has a sig image.


----------



## Magic

Jericho fan, where he got FROOT from
Doesn't like MLP anymore
Loves the looney tunes


----------



## Oxidamus

Might have been Mozza
Actually is not Mozza
100% surely not Mozza


----------



## charlesxo

#sashakrew? :hayden3
bank on it? :banderas
According to Klee I sound just like him :bosh6


----------



## Skins

legit didnt know he was bleach/jager/mike litoris/munn etc
knows who the GOAT diva is :banderas
has prob the GOAT and funniest PSN name Ive ever seen


----------



## Trublez

Thinks Summer Rae is pretty.
Likes trolling retarded AJ Marks.
Is another dude on the Eva Marie train.


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't realise Eva will quit WWE after she turns 32 in 3 years.
Will probably cry about it.
Though will likely retort how she will be the GOAT - it's irrelevant, because she will leave regardless.
:kobe3
______________________________


Ninja'd my post on Skins.
Really awkward Taylor Swift avatar.
Another ass gif.
:jericho2


----------



## Skins

You know what funny whenever GOAT Diva talks start absolutely NOONE names the right answer, breaks my heart too


----------



## Oxidamus

AJ LEE? :kobe3


----------



## Tony

@SKINS:

- DOLPH :ziggler2
- HBK :hbk1
- Thinks Jessie Spano is hotter than Kelly Kapowski

@OXI:

- Sasha Banks mark
- Part of her crew
- Big Randy Orton fan


----------



## Ruth

- One of the more noticeably optimistic characters on here
- Likes his fair share of Slayer and Pumpkins
- Is 19


----------



## Oxidamus

Changed his usertitle after I called him a butthole in rants.
I think.
Probably grateful he isn't seeing DISGUSTING FEMALE BODIES in RPT now.
:cesaro


----------



## Gandhi

- Huge Sasha Banks mark (Y)
- Huge Antonio Cesaro mark (Y)
- Huge Randy Orton hater (Y)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Has over 5,000 posts.
Current location is Egypt.
Obviously Jak & Daxter fan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Woody (Y)
CM Punk and Sting fan (Y)
Lives Somewhere in the US


----------



## Oxidamus

Gridiron fan. :hmm:
Hosted a very interesting and creative draft game. 
May have forgotten about the rebooking draft game. :side:


----------



## Tony

- Cesaro (Y)
- CHVRCHES (Y)
- Sasha Banks :draper2


----------



## Oxidamus

Used the :draper2 towards Sasha Banks
Either doesn't know the AWESOMENESS that is Sasha Banks,
or doesn't appreciate the AWESOMENESS that is Sasha Banks.


----------



## Pratchett

-Loves his Sasha Banks
-Has admitted to finding feminine looking men attractive
-Is making me wonder about Sasha Banks


----------



## Oxidamus

Pratchett said:


> -Has admitted to finding feminine looking men attractive


:kobe
Must not watch NXT.


Spoiler


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I did not forgot
I filled all 4 cards out already
Just waiting on the other cards first, unless I'm the last one :no:


----------



## TAR

3 things about Pratchett

- Is a bawse








- Reckons his 13 year old son has bigger arms than me. :jose
- Used to have the 70s biker style mutton chops and hair back in the day. Defs should bring it back! (Y)

3 things about the Ratman.

- Hosted a rotten and shady history draft :kobe2
- Marks for Aaron Rodgers, what? No love for da :brees?
- Marks for The Beatles. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Hopes nightly for illicit dreams involving Emma Stone
-Knows what I like to see on my CP
-Will never see me with long hair and mutton chops again


----------



## Callisto

Legit thought at one point he carried a resemblance to the character in his avi 
Most likely patiently awaiting for a gay rep in his CP
Will have to continue to wait because I must rep other people before I can come back to you


----------



## SonoShion

Worst avi ever.
Entertaining poster.
Loves him some Ambrose <3


----------



## Gretchen

EDIT: NINJA'D, so fuck

@TJF 

Once repped me a picture of an almost naked man
Is therefore not a kind individual
Also, an Axel fan, and doesn't give a fuck that he's not well liked on here

@Sono

Fan of same wrestlers as me, pretty much
Resides in Manhattan
What part of Manhattan?


----------



## SonoShion

Got beautifully ninjad.
Went to "Invinsible". Only pussies do so.
Recently was in NYC.


----------



## TAR

- When he comes to Melbourne we are gonna fuck some shit up, yo. :denzel
- Can't tell if he is a movie buff or a hipster. :hmm:
- One half of the scum known as the Cinemaniacs :kobe2


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks drafts are shady :side:
Probably for the same reason as Skins :flair
But votes improperly in them :kobe


----------



## Tony

- Doesn't know I haven't watched NXT as of late, so I'm indifferent towards Sasha Banks
- Probably loves Sasha Banks more than Lauren Mayberry
- The biggest Randy Orton fan I know


----------



## Ruth

- Has a girl in their sig pic with a facial expression that says they're about to go on a killing spree.
- Has a girl in their sig pic who could very well be standing in front of the SmackDown stage.
- Has a girl in their sig pic.


----------



## William Murderface

Is a Footy guy :side:
Has a guy in his sig & I have no idea who it is
Feels like a sad bugs bunny


----------



## Oxidamus

One of the overall GOAT posters.
Also has a girl in his sig.
However that girl has NOTHING on the boss.


----------



## Trublez

Currently fantasizing over a girl who stole the moniker of Rick Ross.
Would kill for a threesome with Lauren Mayberry and Sasha Banks.
Enjoys NXT.


----------



## Ruth

- Woman in their sig is about three years late to the "Like A Boss" meme.
- Is rather insecure about their nationality.
- 10.82 per day :ti

EDIT: Trublez

- Should probably call compromise and either cut down the length of their pixelated Swift avatar so it doesn't need to be compressed, or not have it altogether.
- Effectively feeds a troll by having that quote in their sig.
- Is (or has been) held against their will, presumably sexually, if their usertitle is any indication.


----------



## Pratchett

-Young fella
-Likes him some metal music
-At one point expressed his happiness that I surpassed him in the number of posts made in this thread, which made me self conscious and actually got to me stop posting in this thread for a time.


----------



## TAR

- Old fella
- Likes dem 70s rock classics.
- Stumbled on him at another wrestling forum, highly suss :hmm: and he noticed who I was straight away from my obvious username.


----------



## PRODIGY

-Likes Emma Stone
-I'm guessing is a big sports guy.
-And is also a fan of the G.O.A.T actor Idris Elba


----------



## Tony

- Big Paige mark
- Also a fan of Seth Rollins
- Posted some nice pictures in the old Random Picture Thread


----------



## Trublez

Asian dude.
Likes Asian girls.
Need I say more?


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a pretty cool username
- 90s kid
- Is not really attracted to AJ Lee


----------



## ABrown

-Has the singing voice of an angel
-Appreciates DAT BUBBLE on Naomi bama
-Appreciates DAT BUBBLE on Naomi bama (so nice, had to say it twice)


----------



## Ruth

- obamasmiley.png
- DAT
- DAT (repeated for emphasis)


----------



## Oxidamus

About ten years late to Slipknot :cesaro
Browses on a tablet :ti
Apparently still thinks he's a "modest butthole" :kobe3


----------



## Screwball

Appears to be knee deep in an on-going investigation involving a certain fan-made sign
Probably a Sasha Banks fan 
Has "horrendous" hayfever


----------



## charlesxo

Seems like he would be a chill dude irl.
Cavs Fan.
Joined exactly 2 months after me(well in my timezone at least).


----------



## Skins

jager
bleach
BLEU


----------



## NMPunk

Posted in this thread
The person Dolph Ziggler is high fiving in his sig is not AJ Lee
Joined 2 years ago


----------



## SonoShion

Likes CM Punk
Hates AJ Lee
Would love to get raped by Kane


----------



## William Murderface

Bork Laser fan
Most likely wants Brock to win the WWE Title
Has a guy who is befuddled in his avatar


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

William Murderface said:


> Bork Laser fan
> Most likely wants Brock to win the WWE Title
> Has a guy who is befuddled in his avatar


Has bad news for WF.
Has posted on WF for nearly 8 years. 
Is at this moment, 10 posts away from hitting 13K.


----------



## William Murderface

ROUSEY said:


> Has bad news for WF.
> Has posted on WF for nearly 8 years.
> Is at this moment, 10 posts away from hitting 13K.


Knows I worship him :mark:
Knows I love him
Knows I'm eternally grateful to him <3


----------



## Pratchett

-Has man crush for ROUSEY
-Located on Planet Piss
-First season NXT inspired avy


----------



## Tony

- Formerly known as Pratchett
- Probably a fan of The Walking Dead
- Possibly a fan of zombie apocalypses in general


----------



## Magic

is attracted to asian girls
probably asian himself
probably enjoyed pokemon as a kid? :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation

~ SANSA
~ random arguments
~ _'mamba mentality'_


----------



## Magic

likes pink
likes gaga
definitely a ****.


----------



## TAR

- Marks for Lady Gaga.... yeah..
- 2nd best in Overall favorite member category. If you ain't first, your last.
- Haven't decided if I think this guy is a hipster or not.

Farking Ninja'd

- Kobe mark
- Has decided to quit smoking weed.
- If he had the musical talents to be a artist or in a band, he'd be a rapper :kanye


----------



## Pratchett

-The Aussie Rocket
-Eats tiger snakes for breakfast
-Brushes his teeth with funnel web spiders


----------



## Magic

got ninja'd
SMALL arms
wears glasses.



i know you guys all so well. 8*D


recently changed his username
thought it would be cool to ninja me. :kobe5
is an ADULT


----------



## TAR

- Got ninja'd aswell :dance
- wear glasses aswell (according to this? :udfk)
- Doesn't think Rachel Riley is attractive


----------



## Pratchett

-Got ninja'd LOL
-Posted obligatory UDFK gif
-Emma Stone's Husband LOL


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Older than the average poster

~ If into baseball will now be dubbed as the _"oldey timey king of swing"_

~ Probably has no idea where I got that moniker from


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

- Regularly found in Chvrches with Lauren Mayberry.
- Is in Paramour with Hayley.
- Is Gaga for Gaga.


----------



## Ruth

- Assumes that since I have something in my avatar that I love it by default.
- Assumes that I still am a fan of wrestling.
- Assumes things, as one does.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

- Assumes incorrectly about me.
- Is a filthy little slut deep down.
- All he's got is insane.


----------



## TAR

- His mum is apparently really easy
- Everton supporter :jordan3
- Liked him more when his username was McFly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

- His ma is built like Brock Lesnar

- Like him more when he wasn't posting

- Lives in Aus which I'm jel of. :angry:


----------



## Oxidamus

Back and forth with TAR being interrupted by yours truly
Is jealous of TAR living in Australia, whereas I am jealous of you _not_ living in Australia
Currently is pretending to be another person, just not a user of the forum... some brutal mma chick.
:draper2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- He and SoupBro are surely planning some sort of WF takeover due to their canoodling. Also, how good of a word is canoodling? It's fun to say _and_ type.
- If anyone ever says a bad word about Sasha Banks he would slowly rip out their toenails and force said person to eat them.
- Megatron visited him and insisted with force that the 'tron' be dropped from 'Oxitron', thus is now known as simply Oxi.


----------



## TAR

- Is a fan of :brady
- Has sent the weirdest reps my CP has ever witnessed (please no more )
- Prisoners is his favorite movie of 2013, and after seeing it two nights ago I'd have to agree :mark:


----------



## charlesxo

Sharrod Wellingham
Elton John's Aussie insparation
Frankston doe


----------



## Callisto

Apparently we both agree that Emma Watson > Emma Stone
Convinced he's a butch lesbian woman posing as a man
Btw, who is that in your avi?


----------



## charlesxo

Possibly wants some Sharrod Wellingham
thing 2
thing 3


----------



## Tony

- Sent me some nice rep in the past (Y)
- Has nice ladies in his sig
- Was once BLEACH and Jager


----------



## Skins

cm punk has a great influence on this person 
seems to have great interest in the dame in his avi/sig
from LA LA land


----------



## Oxidamus

Likes Shawn Michaels
Even likes Mr. Perfect
But does not like Axel... who is marginally better than Ziggler


----------



## charlesxo

Fan of horses.
Has had the same number of name changes as me but in a considerably shorter amount of time.
Aren't listed on his profile though, so it doesn't count.


----------



## TAR

- Avy is a picture of Lance Franklin's fuck buddy.
- Sig is the 3 bitches he wants to bang the most.
-


----------



## Pratchett

-Likes his music
-Likes his AFL
-Definitely one of the top members on this site


----------



## TAR

- Has teased a heel turn in the chatbox which I am really excited for.
- I know what he likes in his CP, but I'm running out of it. You know how it man, demand goes up and the supply goes down! :argh:
- 



 :hb


----------



## Oxidamus

According to another user, looks like he gets all black actors mixed up because of his signature. :hmm:
I'd like to assume that isn't the case, TAR. 
Cricket is still on? :jose


----------



## Gandhi

- Once got owned by a bunch of Frost Trolls in Skyrim
- Older than I am
- Not really liked by the user Rush


----------



## PRODIGY

- Football fan
- Likes AJ Lee
- Has a temple of whatever the fuck he likes


----------



## Tony

- A big Paige fan
- Marks for Rollins and Reigns
- Probably doesn't think much of Ambrose


----------



## William Murderface

Likes aging Basketball players 
Really loves his asian women
Might think Derrick Rose is done


----------



## Chip Kelly

Roots for a horseshit NHL team (tbf that would apply to every1 who isnt a LEAFS fan)

Has bones and muscle tissue

Didnt have the same breakfast as me today (leftover lemon chicken)


----------



## Trublez

Can be pretty funny at times.
Likes trolling TNA fans.
Has got banned for it a couple of times.


----------



## NoyK

-Ass
-Ass
-Ass


----------



## Gandhi

- Huge Orton Mark
- For some reason has a pretty insignificant character from Death Note on his signature
- Apparently tried dating online, and it didn't go well.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Once compared being in love with me to dog droppings
Once compared growing old with me to dog droppings
Just thinks I am nothing more than dog droppings


----------



## Gandhi

- Got rid of his Spyro avatar for a stupid Christmas avatar
- Has an avatar that is also a gif despite not being a premium member
- Likes Pokemon


----------



## Chip Kelly

Lives in sand

Rides camels to and from school/work

Pretty great guy overall imo


----------



## Tony

- Fan of the Philadelphia Eagles
- Named after the head coach of the Philadelphia Eagles
- Probably not happy about the Playoffs right now


----------



## Oxidamus

GOAT signatures
GOAT signature of GOAT signatures
Probably hates when it's all I say 'cause it's all I know
:draper2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Like many, will miss Kaitlyn
Only knows of Goats
And that's about it


----------



## Trublez

Disappeared for a while.
Probably cause he was playing with his new Christmas toys.
Has a beautiful sig.


----------



## Oxidamus

Big fan of big asses. 
Probably a rejoiner. 
Prefers goading people in rants to helping in the help forum nowadays. :sad:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

One of the cool Aussies here
Apparently a square
Or a hipster


----------



## XxTalonxX

Has a cool Sonic the Hedgehog gif avatar.
Has landscaping done in signature
Not posted a bunch on the forums


----------



## Callisto

I've never seen you post.
But avi made me chortle for a few minutes, probably way longer than I should have.
Username is even worse than my previous one.


----------



## Skins

new member of the chatbox
fan of archer
fan of lady gaga


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Would literally jack off a donkey for a chance to meet Ric Flair.
Is a well known racist, the 25 in his name is probably him counting how many black friends he has in an attempt to prove everyone wrong.
His spelling errors, quest for change in the Official DVD thread and general joyous behavior make him one of the awesomest users on here.


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks Skins has black friends.
Let alone friends.
Is probably still waiting for Frakkles. SIGH lol.


----------



## Tony

- Has some dude as an avatar
- Has what I believe is the same dude as a smiley in his signature
- Probably a fan of the dude


----------



## Oxidamus

Unfortunately has no idea who Richard Ayoade is.
Should probably check out some of his work.
:ayoade


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Richard Ayoade has killed the original incarnation of Oxi and taken over his profile in an effort to make himself more well known to wrestling fans.
Somehow gets his Ayoade smiley added straight away but when I insist on the GOAT Vincent Cassel smiley I get nothing.
ALL HAIL THE HYPNO AYOADE.


----------



## Arya Dark

*ABH

1. Awesome
2. Fucking Awesome
3. Incredibly Fucking Awesome*


----------



## Trublez

Won 2013 member of the year.
Based on his sigs I guess one can say he's a pretty sick fuck just like me (there's more to me than just liking big asses guys).
Except he's probably worse.

Ninja'd 

A girl.
Probably one of the nicest mods around here.
Huge Hit girl mark.


----------



## charlesxo

010010110110010101110010011010010110000101101100010100110110100101101100011011000110010101110010
4c 75 63 69 64 69 6f 75 73 20 43 6c 61 79
124 162 165 142 154 145 172


----------



## Pratchett

-Somewhat eccentric
emit eno ta thgir eht no detsoP-​-Now his sig is there


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably owns a ton of weapons that he keeps in his bomb shelter for when (not if) the zombie apocalypse comes. He calls it the zombie infestation station.
Marvin Lewis invited him fishing and he refused via a strong-worded letter.
Is unbelievably pissed after being shunned for certain awards at the WF end of year voting and is now on a mission to sweep next years ceremony, which when he wins will culminate in him yelling "I'm king of the world" at the top of his lungs a la James Cameron at the 1998 Oscars.


----------



## ABrown

-Serious movie buff and one the reasons I lurk the general movies thread for stuff to check out 
-leaves disturbing images in my rep page
-a Pats fans, but I won't hold that against him


----------



## Callisto

Has has strong dislike for Curtis Axel (strike one)
And Ryback for that matter (strike two)
But too much GOATness for me to dislike him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Challenged me to a scare-off via rep, doesn't know what he's got himself into :edge
Is probably the only person on the forum to use the Curtis Axel smiley.
Recently changed his name, personally I was hoping for something Archer-related to go with the GOAT sig.


----------



## DGenerationMC

1. Likes Archer
2. Wants to see that other people are fans of Archer so he knows he is not alone in the world
3. Has a James McAvoy sig, but hasn't seen any of his movies except *Wanted*. DAMMIT! He changed it to *The Crow*.


----------



## SUPER HANS

53 posts in 3 years.. LURKER
no idea who the jobbers in the sig are
cool avy


----------



## DGenerationMC

1. Judgemental towards those who forget their password and find other stuff to do for 3 years.
2. Thinks James McAvoy is a jobber.
3. Likes my avy (*What the fuck is an avy?*)


----------



## Oxidamus

Forgot his password and/or had better things to do in three years.
Doesn't know an "avy" is an "avatar"
Actually has an alright avatar tbf



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Richard Ayoade has killed the original incarnation of Oxi and taken over his profile in an effort to make himself more well known to wrestling fans.
> Somehow gets his Ayoade smiley added straight away but when I insist on the GOAT Vincent Cassel smiley I get nothing.
> ALL HAIL THE HYPNO AYOADE.


Is unbeknownst to the fact Seabs will add anything Seabs deems worthy.


----------



## Skins

Oxi said:


> *Thinks Skins has black friends.
> Let alone friends.*
> Is probably still waiting for Frakkles. SIGH lol.


unk2

has stalked sasha banks many of times
had no clue who Tom Brady was as of two days ago
me and him agree on my times wrestling related 











:troll

is into trannies


----------



## Oxidamus

Subconsciously knows Axel is better than Ziggler in the ring 
Thinks that an Australian not knowing who an American footballer is when he looks like a 40 year old teenage wannabe is bad :side:
Is into disgusting HD porn :argh:


----------



## Gretchen

Don't know whether he's more into Sasha Banks or Antonio Cesaro
Spends quite a bit of time in the Chatbox... maybe too much
Just realized his avatar is a gif, with slightly different color variations in several layers. Almost positive he made it using GIMP, which is useful when making smilies.


----------



## charlesxo

Warped sig
Shit ton of posts
Judging by location is very similar to Cody Rhodes


----------



## Trublez

Mike Litoris.
BLEACH.
Jager.


----------



## Rugrat

In uni
TNA fan 
Lovely Sable and Torrie sig


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Has an Uncle Phil avatar
Is a Sean O'haire fan
Doesn't think of John Cena highly


----------



## Tony

- Has the Batman symbol as an avatar
- Joined in July of last year
- Has 392 posts


----------



## Gandhi

- Keeps having cute Asian girls on his avi/sig
- Is Asian himself
- Is from the city of fallen angels


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Like me, is a fan of The Boondocks 
Like me, is a member of this site
Unlike me, has a girlfriend


----------



## charlesxo

Nigs still thinks it's Christmas
Has been on here for a year now
Obnoxiously large sig


----------



## DGenerationMC

1. Types like a black dude
2. Has pictures of white chicks in sig
3. Favorite song is "Happy" by Pharrell Williams


----------



## Callisto

Responded to a RACIST
Is hellbent on spreading the good gospel of Pharrell Williams
Still may not know what an "avi" is


----------



## charlesxo

Nigs thinks I'm racist
RIP TJF
Is a homosexual man


----------



## Make_The_Grade

It's been a while...
I wonder what makes him think I still think it's Christmas
This return has been awful so far


----------



## DGenerationMC

Since Make_The_Grade did not go on his turn, I will go.

1. Hasn't been somewhere in a while.
2. Can see the Northern Lights from his computer.
3. And he is *HAPPY* to be back!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Haven't seen them before
Apparently doesn't know how things work in this thread
But that's OK, you'll learn soon enough

(Jk)


----------



## DGenerationMC

1. Honest
2. Fair but stern
3. Willing to help me out.


----------



## Gandhi

- At some point wants to have sex with Miley Cyrus (Y)
- Colt Cabana fan
- French accent fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Was up at 5 am this morning
Oh wait he lives in Africa so it was like 10ish
Either way that's pretty early for a Saturday


----------



## Buttermaker

Posting in his favourite place in the whole world
Once gave me credit for the creation of this fine thread.. Thank you Make the Grade-son
Was looking at pictures of Veronica Vaughn earlier and saying to himself, and I quote "So hot want to touch the hinny, ahoooo".


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has long hair
Gets into it with cat
Tends to drink


----------



## Gandhi

- Rarely posts outside the Games & Trivia section
- Does not have a girlfriend
- Has a pretty beautiful signature


----------



## Gretchen

Seems to mark for many heels 
In Cairo, so that would mean he has to wake up really early in the morning to watch WWE PPV's
Called sexist by some (not sure why, wasn't a member for long enough)


----------



## Pratchett

-The son
-of a son
-of a plumber


----------



## Gretchen

Just made a boring 
Three things entry
Which I am not a fan of

PS: This post should contain a notable amount or irony


----------



## Pratchett

-Didn't like the post I made about him
-Made an ironic post to show his displeasure
-Might cheer up if I send a picture of a penis to his User CP


----------



## Buttermaker

Fan of Canadian Content...
Guessing he had seen both Fubar movies..
Enjoys a day well spent out on the lake.


----------



## SonoShion

Participated in the Tag Team Draft
Plays Hockey
Cool guy


----------



## Tony

- Big Brock Lesnar mark
- Sent me nice rep in the past
- Also likes Joseph Gordon Levitt


----------



## Make_The_Grade

It's also been a while since I've seen them
Probably wouldn't have voted me as newcomer of the year
I understand

Darn ninjas
How do they work
Asian


----------



## charlesxo

01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011
4d 6f 74 68 65 72
106 165 143 153 145 162


----------



## SonoShion

Only posts in sections where his post count can't increase from now on
Became cocky recently
Had better avys before


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is almost a year old
I might have voted him as newcomer of the year
Either he Pratchett, or Fru

@Sono
I believe we both got ninja'd
Cocky? When did that happen?
You don't like my avy?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Well, at least I made it a year without double posting.


----------



## Buttermaker

Makes getting ninja'd a beautiful science....
Enjoys unconventional video games...
Double posting he does it, he doubles he post count with double posts..


----------



## Gandhi

- Loves hockey
- Prefers cold weather over hot weather
- Caucasian


----------



## Tony

- Likes The Boondocks
- Likes AJ Lee
- Apparently likes Dead Rising 2


----------



## BeastBoy

Cute Asian chick

Cute Asian chick

Korean? doesn't matter, cute Asian chick


----------



## Pratchett

-Teen Titans fan
-Found in NYC
-Was recently bant


----------



## HJ23

Lifetime member
I think that is a walking dead signature (I don't watch)
Joined a year ago


----------



## Gandhi

- Just joined last month
- Appears to be a Batman fan
- Is 17 years old I believe


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is in his early 20s
Thus making him older than I
But not by much


----------



## Ruth

Is in his late teens
Thus making him the same age as me
Albeit arbitrarily


----------



## Gandhi

- Sent me a pretty interesting youtube video rep. :side:
- HUGE Sly Copper fan
- Is from the same country Alex Ferguson is from


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Sent me rep before
Fan of Crash Bandicoot
Is from the same country as a girl I went to high school with originated from


----------



## Skins

have seen in a while
only post in here and hasnt in a while so have no clue where he went
has probably found a gf then


----------



## Gretchen

Marks for Dolph Ziggler
Frequently posts in the DVD Thread
Almost as if he only posts in DVD Thread


----------



## Ruth

Could do with an extra W in their name, based on recent circumstances
Sig gif is shot from a poor angle
Sexual preferences are unknown at the time of posting


----------



## Buttermaker

Fan of the many mid to late 90's post grunge/alternative metal bands and its fusion genre Nu-Metal including his, what I assume favourite band slipknot..
Perhaps a Stone Sour fan? But I'm not sure.
Has overtime removed an O or two from his name but it could be my imagination.


----------



## Gandhi

- Watches MMA
- Fan of Boston Red Sox
- Is 20 years old


----------



## William Murderface

Is a big fan of sand or hates sand most likely
Possible metalhead
Enjoys Soccer


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Don't know who they are
They've been here for a long time
Lives at a place I hope never to visit


----------



## Ruth

- Had his first cakeday a few days ago
- No, seriously.
- One year.


----------



## Trublez

In his late teens.
Has the exact same username as someone else here (wonder what happened to that imposter?)
Surprisingly is a fan of curvier women. bama


----------



## Oxidamus

"Cakeday" coming in April.
His account will be four years old.
Seemingly posts here more often now that the RPT has changed.

NINJA'D. :homer2

Surprisingly a fan of curvier women
Never doesn't have lewd signatures
Probably would be lost without a lewd signature

:cesaro


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is plotting revenge against Frakkles.
Apparently the Ayoade gimmick is already dead and the Sasha Banks one is back. How about some good gimmicks, huh?
On a one man crusade to get the premium user bars changed _again_.


----------



## Trublez

Thinks the rep he sent me will scare me when the gif is literally like 1 frame per second.
His avy seems to rotate faster at certain times and slower at others (obviously it's just my imagination
From the UK.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is clearly an expert at fear, what a fool I was to think I could scare him via rep. My shame will surely stay with me forever and I will never be looked at the same again.
Likes breasts.
There's a good chance he also likes vaginas.


----------



## Pratchett

-Sends some disturbing images to people via rep
-Deservedly won an award for 2013
-Received something odd in his CP from me this morning


----------



## Ruth

- Potential furry
- Although the rep he sent me which suggests this may have been originally forwarded from ABH
- Must've contemplated for a good while when choosing his current username


----------



## Punkhead

Has an AWESOME! music taste.
One of my favorite members on this forum.
Was born the same year as me.


----------



## Ruth

- Is currently the only person I know who's still into Avril Lavigne.
- Is currently the only person I know who actually _buys_ albums.
- Is currently the only person I know.

:l


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Likes Buckethead.
Likes musician's that wear coveralls.
Probably owns coveralls.



...probably not.


----------



## Skins

Graphics GAWD
good fellow poster in the catbox
might have the best sig on this forum


----------



## SonoShion

Went invisible so people can't see him being online that often.
Connoisseur of grammatical errors.
Greg, blonde, racist & lives in Long Island.

<3


----------



## Ruth

- Smooth.
- One of the most pertinent GTAO players.
- Was just trying to do his job.


----------



## Skins

Sono Shion said:


> Went invisible so people can't see him being online that often.
> Connoisseur of grammatical errors.
> Greg, blonde, racist & lives in Long Island.
> 
> <3


Vinny
lives in Manhattan 
knows alot about me(not a racists though) 




Froot said:


> - Smooth.
> - One of the most pertinent GTAO players.
> - Was just trying to do his job.


still in HS ?
is not a lifetime
is also on GTAO with us


----------



## Bushmaster

Decoy
Super Racist
The Nature Boy :flair


----------



## ABrown

Praises the sun all day, every day
member of the Midcard Mafia
:lelbron


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The only person to have a have a Premium Membership without actually having a Premium Membership.

Marks for The Kliq.

Been on this forum for seven years.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Did not post in the Raw thread
Is a fan of Ric Flair
Not a lifetime member


----------



## Punkhead

Very shy.
Likes video games.
Nothing about him changed since I last named 3 things about him.


----------



## Pratchett

-Found in Lithuania
-Fan of certain red heads
-Has never had a Rey Mysterio avy


----------



## Punkhead

Doesn't fear zombie apocalypse.
Often confuses Barry Windham with Dan Spivey.
Would mark for zombie apocalypse.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Loves :hayley3
Lithuanian
Doesn't really post in Wrestling section


----------



## Chip Kelly

Either hits the enter button or clicks the post quick reply button when he's ready for his post to become a part of a thread on Wrestlingforum.com

Urinates with the front part of his body

Poos with the opposite end


----------



## DGenerationMC

Philly die-hard
Approves of fast-paced offense
Believes college coaches *can* adjust to the NFL


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Likes Mount Rushmore of rasslin

~ sucker MC

~ obligatory looks at avatar so I know he/she is a CM Punk fan b/c that's all the knowledge I'm working w/.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Wonderfully strange
Likes rabbits
Probably not going to win any Steven Regal awards, though


----------



## Al Borland

Cool dude
Fan of the Fallen Angel
Posted less than 100 times


----------



## White Trash Scott

Got name from Home Improvement
Is a mothercanucker
Marilyn Manson fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a username that insults caucasians 
- Just joined this January
- Is a huge fan of WCW


----------



## charlesxo

Banned from Rants
Like his women cold and lifeless
Higher PPD average than me


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Looks like...


Summer Glau
Penny Wong
Olivia Munn


----------



## Punkhead

Graphics GOD.
NJPW fan.
Is good friends with Seabs, but if he ever decided to turn on him, he would superkick him through a barber show window.


----------



## Trublez

Likes to boast about how he went from

































































to


----------



## TAR

that ain't 3 things :no:

- Usain Bolt is his fav athlete
- Likes to attractive people in his avi and sig, who doesn't really
- LUDA is one of his fav musicians.


----------



## charlesxo

Arms are as big as his penis
Therefore has a very narrow penis
:brees


----------



## TAR

- JAGER Munn
- Summer GLEU
- Penny.. Litoris?? :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion

Logs in on WF daily
Enjoys to involve Youtube-Clips into a discussion of any kind
Still lives with his parents


----------



## Skins

Hot girl I met at a bar in NYC
loves movies
still getting me into Japanese wrestling


----------



## charlesxo

Ziggler mark :ti
Massive racist :ti
Fellow :ti smiley abuser


----------



## Tony

- Likes the Boston Celtics
- Sends me some of the nicest rep 
- A pretty cool person


----------



## Oxidamus

Often posts in G&T. 
Never in fantasy games. :hmm:
Would probably be happy I didn't mention his avatar or signature.
But for the record...


> NXT UNIVERSE: Who are some of your favorite K-pop (Korean pop music) artists and groups?





> SASHA: There are too many to count. I love Rain and Big Bang, especially Taeyang and G-Dragon. “Ringa Linga” by Taeyang is currently in rotation on my iPod.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sasha Banks fan
An Auh-see
Has an unhealthy obsession with the user banners being 170 px wide


----------



## Callisto

We both have share a love for Ambrose 
Of course she knows she can't have him
Cuz he's mine


----------



## SonoShion

My bby
Looks for a sugardaddy, potentially I'm an option
Recently went premium


----------



## Punkhead

Callisto:

Probably not a Kalisto from NXT fan.
Watches Archer.
Is a female, IIRC.

Sono Shion:

Ninja'd me.
Speaks French.
Nobody says WOOO around here EXCEPT HIM.


----------



## Aizen

Fan of Disturbed.
Never saw him in wrestling sections.
Hates to be part of UE.


----------



## Timber Timbre

TomasThunder619 said:


> Is a female, IIRC.


huh? I thought Sono and I were the only Lesbians around here. :hmm:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Plays guitar
Soccer fan
Favorite wrestler is The Undertaker


----------



## Skins

nah Sono is a hot babe brother, I remember the first time we met, magical :banderas

Ratman :
cool guy
just went to Disney
shits on the Bucks even though he is from Mil. :ti


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* Redskins fan.

Lifetime Member.

Joined two years ago.*


----------



## Tony

- Judging by username, a fan of Aces and Eights
- Ric Flair fan
- Likes Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Punkhead

Chicago Bulls fan.
Has a thing for Japanese chicks (but who doesn't?).
Either really straight edge or a CM Punk fan.


----------



## Al Borland

Attending 1st gig soon
Doesn't know I don't dig Japanese chicks :batista4
new sig


----------



## William Murderface

Might enjoy Hockey
Marilyn Manson fan
Possible metalhead


----------



## ManureTheBear

William Murderface said:


> Might enjoy Hockey
> Marilyn Manson fan
> Possible metalhead


Probably has great taste in cartoons made for adults
Not one of those Brits who mark for Barrett because he's British
Can play bass with his gentleman's sausage


----------



## Callisto

Probably has killed a few great whites with his bare hands.
Lives in this section with Make The Grade, I'm convinced you are lovers. 
YOU'RE NOT MY SUPERVISOR



BloodNinja said:


> huh? I thought Sono and I were the only Lesbians around here. :hmm:


I can be whatever you want me to be, bby.


----------



## William Murderface

Fan of Curtis Axel (Y)
Enjoys the greatness of Archer
Probably never wants Ambrose to lose the US Title


----------



## Punkhead

Can be found on Planet Piss.
Huge sports fan.
Probably watches NJPW.


----------



## Trublez

Tomas









Thunder









619


----------



## Gretchen

Trublez
Watches TNA?
Doesn't seem to post anywhere but Games/Rants/Suggestions, so I don't really understand what attracts him to the forum


----------



## charlesxo

Posts a lot
The capitalization of the S in both son's in his usertitle is off putting
Posts a lot


----------



## Oxidamus

Also posts a lot
His tryhard hipster-esque profile is off-putting
As is the lack of hyphenating off-putting


----------



## Trublez

Is on his last warning on here apparently.
So him purchasing a lifetime premium membership may seem questionable.
But based on his behaviour nowadays, it's highly unlikely he'll get banned anytime soon, though. (Y)



RhodesForWHC said:


> Trublez
> Watches TNA?
> Doesn't seem to post anywhere but Games/Rants/Suggestions, so I don't really understand what attracts him to the forum


I also post a fair bit in the TNA and anything sections. You just don't frequent those sections so don't see my posts in there. I also make occasional posts in the WWE sections.


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't know I can go TOTALLY FUCKING MENTAL at any time.
:cuss:
:cuss:


----------



## charlesxo

Is 
A
Bitch
Ass
N****


----------



## Tony

- Formerly known as BLEACH
- Formerly known as Jager
- Probably into art


----------



## Gretchen

Enjoyed Rey Mysterio VS Eddie Guerrero at Halloween Havoc 1997
Don't think I've ever seen him have a sig w/o the same Asian chick
Nothing wrong with that, though


----------



## William Murderface

Always sends me great rep
The biggest Cody Rhodes fan I know
Is becoming quite the compadre


----------



## SonoShion

Daniboy from DC area.
Going to attend the go home RAW for Mania XXX.
Will most likely be posting in the Rumble Thread during the Rumble.

Edit.

Sab's brother?
If so, attended SummerSlam '13.
Fellow Lesnar mark.


----------



## Tony

- Like me, wants to visit Seoul, South Korea
- Huge Lesnar mark
- Maybe a bigger Joseph Gordon-Levitt mark


----------



## Skins

a disciple of mine
like the new sig
from LA


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Wanted to change username to Space Mountain

Wants less AJ Lee on TV

Wants more Eva Marie on TV


----------



## Callisto

Marks for the icon, one third of the GOAT Shield Roman Reigns.
Pixar enthusiast 
Username a Stephen King reference?


----------



## charlesxo

Wants the D
I think he's black
Possibly looks down upon my join date


----------



## Skins

Wants the V
Prefers the V to come from a *****
understands the greatness of EVA


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Bought some bricks, cement and a wheelbarrow to build with, and now lives in the chatbox.
Probably looks exactly like Ziggler does in his sig.
Seems to fluctuate in age, but is somewhere between 15 and 37.


----------



## Skins

:ti

is a artf*** (didnt know if I could say that)
has been in my house from time to time
breaks my heart that he doesnt post in DVD thread anymore


----------



## charlesxo

Grand Wizard
His alt is XFace
Got Chip banned


----------



## Skins

Dont say that  Chip was my friend and I have no affiliated w/ this XFACE guy is was a benoit fan :ti


----------



## Trublez

Wants to see Eva Marie in the ring. :ti
Doesn't know her knees are very sore for being on her knees too long. :ti
Is an apparent racist.


----------



## Oxidamus

Very knowledgeable about Eva
Very knowledgeable about Eva's knees
Must be Eva's knees.


----------



## charlesxo

Has a shitty smiley obsession as off late
I think his avi is from a Yu-Gi-Oh card
Likes trannies


----------



## Oxidamus

LIVE IN PEACE
NO MORE XENOPHOBIC COMMENTS
INCLUDING ANTI-"I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS"-SMILEY ROUTINE.


----------



## William Murderface

Has no more Sasha :cuss:
Recently got 2 new cats :clap
His avatar looks like a Yugi-Oh card


----------



## Aizen

Good taste in music.
Cm Punk fan.
Apparently lives in a "planet piss".

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Thinks William Murderface has good taste in music

Fan of :taker

Plays an instrument


----------



## Pharmakon

Is a big fan of Roman Reigns 
Has a Roman Reigns Autograph 
Is form Wisconsin, Misteeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Ratman


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is a new member
Likes Botchmania
Also likes Emma


----------



## Moxie

Watches kurishitsugi
with a cool avatar
I ship you with NeyNey lol


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a fan of Dean Ambrose
- Pretty new to WrestlingForum
- Is not a fan of Big E Langston


----------



## SonoShion

Good lad
Has a couple haters on this board
Loves my Username


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Would have an interesting film made about him, Gaspar Noé would probably direct.
Is going to Mania, thus has the responsibility of violently shitting on the obvious Batista/Orton main event.
We should start a fire.


----------



## Oxidamus

Top fella (Y)
One of the first people whose names comes to mind when I think "fantasy wrestling booking" (with Ratman) 
Would be pleasantly surprised if Batista/Orton does *not* happen. (like everyone)


----------



## Rugrat

Loves Sasha Banks
Likes Ryback
Hates Orton


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is currently renting out a room with TAR and Skins at 123 Chatbox Lane, Wrestlingforum USA.
Is apparently only one infraction away from a perma ban, and is thus walking a metaphorical tightrope. Would probably return with a new account - 'Ixotron' probably.
The biggest Randy Orton fan I know.

Fuck, ninja'd.

Likes cheese, preferably wensleydale.
Clearly thinks american football is superior to rugby.
Wishes Sean O'Haire's devil's advocate gimmick actually lasted.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Made it to the final two in the Rebooking PPV game

One of his favorite shows is the GOAT, It's Always Sunny

Probably a little upset that we have to wait for the auction draft to start up again


----------



## Oxidamus

May have super psychic powers, realising his name was mentioned here. :lol
Is also probably a bit upset about the auction draft. :sad:
Defeated me in that exact game. :side:

BONUS: KNOWS I WILL EXACT MY VENGEANCE.


----------



## Nostalgia

Is on C2D's ignore list
His Sasha love is exaggerated for gimmick purposes
Often can't take a joke


----------



## Pharmakon

Is a fan of Edge
Is a Fan of Eva Marie
Has been on Wrestling forums for 3 years


----------



## Gretchen

Heyman Fan
New to this forum
Will probably fit in well on WF, given by taste in wrestlers showcased in sig


----------



## Tony

- Big fan of Cody Rhodes
- Like me, is going to miss Punk
- Probably looking forward to Cody/Goldust splitting up


----------



## Skins

new sig
cool guy
just watched orton/cena for some reason again :lmao why ?


----------



## Ruth

- Wimmin.
- Wimmin.
- Wimmin.
-


----------



## charlesxo

Shitty Hipster
x2
x3


----------



## ONEWAY

Spells colors incorrectly. 
Too lazy to find 3 different things about the above poster
Likes women with large foreheads


----------



## Callisto

Joined WF this month.
Has made 17 post thus far.
Probably a bit disappointed that I'm not being too creative with my descriptions.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Doesn't really care he wasn't that creative with his descriptions. 
Would like to take drop kick from Seth Rollins
Once used premium membership to get laid


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of sport teams from Cleveland

Plays PlayStation

Daniel Bryan mark


----------



## Tony

- Huge Roman Reigns mark
- Bigger Packers fan
- Probably wants Reigns to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Gretchen

Used to be "The Ratman"
Participates in the Fantasy Booking Game
Probably really upset over Punk quitting, given, he is a big Punk mark, like myself

Fucking Ninja'd. Cool.

Lives in Cali
Rarely posts in General WWE Section Threads
I wonder whether the chick in his sig is the same one from always or not


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Used to be "Rhodes_For_WHC"

We are both very upset that CM Punk has quit

Biggest Cody Rhodes mark on the WF


----------



## Callisto

An avid fan of the Green Bay Packers, part of the collective herpes of the NFL alongside the Broncos and the Giants.
Probably will not take to kindly to the aforementioned comment.
But it's okay, because he and I share a love for The Shield and hopefully that will help him find it in his heart to forgive me.


----------



## Kratosx23

Has Ray Gillette dancing in his (or her. Sorry for which ever one's wrong.) sig after he once again gains back the use of his legs. I think it was the bionic legs episode, I forget. Saw it the other day, I know that much.

Dean Ambrose mark

Location: ELEGANT DINNER PARTYYYY. Also from Archer, specifically Cheryl Tunt in an English royal accent.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks that Daniel Bryan is boring
- Wyatt Family fan
- Christian who says Islam is a cult _"lawl"_


----------



## charlesxo

Thinks generic women are attractive.
I believe he was voted worst newcomer of 2012.
Also believes cousins should be able to marry.


----------



## Oxidamus

Trying to be artsy
Still
Thinks generic women aren't attractive?
Probably because generic women aren't lesbians.


----------



## charlesxo

Bitch
Ass 
N*gga
That
Abuses 
GIMP


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a taste in women very different from mine
- Has a habit of not naming 3 things on this thread
- Has an admiration of women sexually touching each other


----------



## CALΔMITY

Has an avatar from (I'm assuming) a game I don't know of.
Has all kinds of random things in his sig.
Likes boondocks which is pretty cool.

C'mon guys seriously. The fuck outta here with yo drama.


----------



## true rebel

Has Ambrose as his avatar
Has a Calgary and Bret Hart combination as his name
Posted right before me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

Thinks Calahart has a penis.
Probably wouldn't get along with the user swagger_ROCKS.
Using the app. :cole3


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Nikki Bella is fat
- Asian living in Aussie land
- Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## Pratchett

-Fan of Clone High
-Bant from Rants
-Seems a solid thinker to me


----------



## Buttermaker

Possibly my favourite poster on the forum... 
Feels some type of way...
Makes more money in six months then whats in your papa's safe..


----------



## Oxidamus

Somehow knows how much money Pratchett makes
Makes me wonder why Pratchett doesn't share any of it with his good friends on wrestlingforum.com
Especially me


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Active Poster
Usually has unattractive girls in Sig
Rep Whore


----------



## Gretchen

Thinks Oxi is a "Rep Whore". That would probably require him having over 50,000 rep points. 
Flair mark
College student


----------



## Kratosx23

Is a massive Cody Rhodes fan
Has a CM Punk tribute in his sig
Joined last year



Gandhi said:


> - Thinks that Daniel Bryan is boring
> - Wyatt Family fan
> - Christian who says Islam is a cult _"lawl"_


Christians don't need to worry about being hassled when they walk through airport security for a reason. unk2


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks Wade Barrett is good. _(He is)_ :kobe3
Thinks Bray Wyatt is good. :kobe8
Probably had very mixed emotions about the Rumble event considering Sandow's quick elimination and Bray Wyatt's (stupid) win.



Arrogant Mog said:


> Usually has unattractive girls in Sig


:kobe


----------



## William Murderface

Put Sasha back in his sig 
Is probably excited for the chamber match
Is a fan of Big E :|


----------



## Nostalgia

Has sent me a gif of Edge spearing Jeff Hardy twice in reps 
Likely would hate the WrestleMania 30 main-event if it's going to be Batista vs Randy Orton
Is not a Big E fan


----------



## William Murderface

Nostalgia said:


> Has sent me a gif of Edge spearing Jeff Hardy twice in reps
> Likely would hate the WrestleMania 30 main-event if it's going to be Batista vs Randy Orton
> Is not a Big E fan


I thought I might have sent that before 

Fellow Punk fan
Doesn't like seeing Jeff Hardy get speared twice :side:
Is probably excited for The Shield vs Wyatts.


----------



## Pratchett

-Been around a while
-Has family on WF
-Actual Rep Whore


----------



## Nostalgia

Shouldn't of changed his name because Pratchett was much better and I'm still going to call you it. :side:
Likes fishing
Has a son


William Murderface said:


> I thought I might have sent that before
> 
> Fellow Punk fan
> Doesn't like seeing Jeff Hardy get speared twice :side:
> Is probably excited for The Shield vs Wyatts.


Nah, Jeff Hardy getting speared is always good to see. Never been a fan of him. :lol

And Shield vs Wyatts is going to be awesome. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Oxi said:


> Thinks Wade Barrett is good. _(He is)_ :kobe3
> Thinks Bray Wyatt is good. :kobe8
> Probably had very mixed emotions about the Rumble event considering Sandow's quick elimination and Bray Wyatt's (stupid) win.


The Rumble was great apart from Batista winning. I enjoyed it.

Bray Wyatt is awesome. I'm surprised you hate him but you like Barrett considering they're both great on the mic but average in the ring. Whatever.

Hates Jeff Hardy
Looking forward to Shield vs Wyatt's
Is happy that Christian made his return


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Big Bray Wyatt fan (I suppose he's your favourite now Punk's gone?)

Big video gamer

Most of his favourites in WWE tend to get buried


----------



## Kratosx23

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Big Bray Wyatt fan (I suppose he's your favourite now Punk's gone?)
> 
> Big video gamer
> 
> Most of his favourites in WWE tend to get buried


Most invested in is probably a better term than favourite. Deep down, I still think Sandow is my favourite but they make it impossible to care about him. I just skip most of his stuff now because it's always terrible, much like Barrett.

Maybe he is my favourite, I don't know. Certainly my favourite gimmick.

Anyway

Most of his favourites in WWE also tend to get buried

Big Austin fan

Probably enjoyed Ziggler's laughably poor CM Punk impersonation on the app


----------



## Trublez

A long time member.
Has no sold every single rant made on him.
Doesn't have much faith in the WWE to push the people he thinks deserve it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Roman Reigns fan :mark:

Fan of The Rock

Likes big asses and shit like that


----------



## Odo

Also a Roman Reigns fan

Rooting for Seahawks

Would like a bit of Maryse


----------



## Oxidamus

Seems to be new to the G&T section.
Though could have just had a different avatar and signature.
ALSO ROMAN REIGNS FAN.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt is awesome. I'm surprised you hate him but you like Barrett considering they're both great on the mic but average in the ring. Whatever.


Because Barrett is objectively good on the mic, he talks well and knows what he's doing. Wyatt's mic work is character based and I don't like his character nor his stupid mannerisms and constant untimely giggling.


----------



## Trublez

Probably thinks the awesome Bray vs Bryan match at RR was carried by Bryan.

Was probably smiling ear to ear when the crowd buried the Cena vs Orton match.

Will probably blow the biggest load ever if Sasha ever gets called up to the main roster.


----------



## Gretchen

Went back to some smoking chick in avatar
Hopped on the framed .gif avatar bandwagon
Probably didn't care much about Punk walking out


----------



## Oxidamus

Is an actual rep whore. 
Must care a bit about Punk supposedly leaving. :sad:
Would mark for Punk coming back even if it's to lose to JTG. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Oxi said:


> Because Barrett is objectively good on the mic, he talks well and knows what he's doing. Wyatt's mic work is character based and I don't like his character nor his stupid mannerisms and constant untimely giggling.


It's a dark laugh, not a fucking giggle.

You don't like one of the best characters in the history of wrestling? Fair enough. Your loss.

From Australia
Actually cares about some of the Divas :ti
Joined in 2012


----------



## Gretchen

"Urdnot Wrex". Somehow cracks me up, all the time.
Disagree with him on quite a few things, though, at least we both appreciate the greatness that is Punk. (Y)
Invisible. Why?


----------



## Oxidamus

Questions how he is a rep whore :side:
Has almost 2x rep-to-post count :argh:
Made a thread about positive rep, likely knowing it would be a rep circlejerk. 
It's not a big deal



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't like one of the best characters in the history of wrestling? Fair enough. Your loss.


That is an exceptionally subjective thing.


----------



## Kratosx23

IDK, just am. 

Has a Jericho display picture
Has a Cody Rhodes avatar
Doesn't list the state or city he lives in

EDIT ~ Damn. I just did yours.



> That is an exceptionally subjective thing.


A lot more people seem to like it than don't. :wyatt


----------



## Gretchen

Claims he "just is" invisible
Took a break from WF after Sandow cashed in and lost
Would probably mark for an integender AJ Lee VS Jeff Hardy "Winner Exits Wrestling Industry" match




Oxi said:


> Questions how he is a rep whore :side:
> Has almost 2x rep-to-post count :argh:
> Made a thread about positive rep, likely knowing it would be a rep circlejerk.
> It's not a big deal


I know it is not a big deal, though with the thread, I actually was not expecting that. If anything, I expected to get negged, instead, since most rep threads result in the OP getting negged.


----------



## Skins

rhodes mark
has a feud w/ the smarkbusters
has been the subject of videos


----------



## Oxidamus

Ziggler mark
Large dislike of Axel
Has a signature of a DVD that is without a doubt one of WWE's best wrestling DVDs, but it has a really shitty cover.


----------



## Tony

- Has a lovely girl as an avatar 
- Fan of NXT stars such as Rusev, Sasha Banks, and Bayley
- Doesn't like Bray Wyatt


----------



## Callisto

Has nice tastes in TV shows, likewise with wrestlers and music.
Always rocking Asian women in his sigs and avis.
Lives in LA.


----------



## Oxidamus

Michelle McCool fan.
The Shield fan.
Noted as both a male and a female by many members of WF.


----------



## charlesxo

Would suck Rusev's dick
Cesaro's too
And Sasha's


----------



## colt falcon

Bostons fan
Would die to see aj lee and lita go at it
wishes kurt cobain was stick kickin

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead

Never seen him on this site before.
Is in red. Probably did something wrong.
DDP fan.


----------



## Gretchen

Used to see him around more often
Big Lucha Fan
Liverpool Fan


----------



## Oxidamus

Dropped out of his TDL matchup.
Disappointed as I wanted to see his debate.
Hopefully will enter a TDL again some time.


----------



## Tony

- The biggest Alexander Rusev mark in the forum
- Probably the biggest Bray Wyatt detractor in the forum
- Despite not liking Bray Wyatt, he's still a pretty cool guy


----------



## Skins

nah SEJ, OXI is a pretty shitty fella stay away :hbk2

new banners, same girl
some times watch the matches he posts in that just watched thread
has a positive outlook on a pretty crappy product


----------



## SonoShion

Heartbreaking signature (see what I did there ?)
Is probably annoyed when the chatbox is taken over by UK/Aussies talking about soccer etc.
Still hiding


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks opinions of overzealous, obnoxious, hypocritical sports dorks matter :kobe3
Will never admit to the obviousness of Axel > Ziggler in the ring. :kobe
Wants me to make him a GIF of something(?) but never said what. :kobe8

Wow I did this for SKINS a WHOLE 40 mins late. :side:


@SONO
Huge movie buff. :argh:
Would probably make a good ENTERTAINMENT debater. :side:
Marking for the Cesaro/Bryan match on Smackdown. :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia

Has his new RUSEV name, but everyone will still call him Oxi anyway. :dance
Rusev fan (Y)
Has interest in TDL


----------



## Pharmakon

Has a GTA Forums account
Is an Eva Marie Fan
Has GTA V


----------



## William Murderface

Really wants Undertaker to lose at WrestleMania
Just barely joined this forum
Has 2 rotating heads in his sig.


----------



## Skins

good poster
fellow dolphan 
best repper on the site ( Jager use to hate me so I never got those ***** reps)


----------



## Gretchen

Only forum features known of are Catbox and DVD Thread
Fellow Ziggler mark
Lives in NY/Jersey, I think


----------



## Tony

- Like me, will miss CM Punk
- Huge fan of Cody Rhodes
- From 'MURICA


----------



## A$AP

Punk Mark
Possibly Asian
Cali


----------



## Oxidamus

Hip-hop and chill beats fella.
Bout to get rated in the signature thread by me.
Team Canada.


----------



## DGenerationMC

A damn good booker
Sees potential in Rusev
Appreciates sigs


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Is a Patriots fan (Y)

- His ultimate dream match is probably HBK vs CM Punk

- Once got lost driving at night, and stumbled upon an abandoned warehouse. He stepped out of his car and slowly approached the building, which was decrepit and smelt vaguely of death. There was a side door wide open. Despite his insecurities and fear, he slowly stumbled towards the door. It was almost off it's hinges and had a huge cut through it, as if a rabid animal had attacked it. The view inside was pitch black, and DGenerationMC thought about turning back and getting out of there. But suddenly, he heard a noise. It was coming from inside. It was a strange clicking sound that he couldn't quite decipher. There was a grunt. The clicking continued but the grunt got louder and angrier. DGenerationMC started shaking, he knew it had been a bad idea to drive out this way. But he was frozen in fear - he couldn't run. The clicking and grunting stopped abruptly. A vague figure, still hidden in the shadows, moved towards DGenerationMC. A hand came out of the dark. Long fingernails, with veins almost breaking the skin. The hand brushed past the face of DGenerationMC, and struggled briefly with something on the wall. Suddenly, all the lights came on, blinding all vision momentarily. DGenerationMC prepared for the worst, opened his eyes, and saw all his friends and family there wishing him a happy birthday. The clicking and grunting had turned out to be his bipolar uncle attempting to light the candles on the cake, and the withered old hand was his pole-dancing grandma. DGenerationMC breathed a sigh of relief as he stepped into the warehouse and picked up a piece of cake. He took a bite, and knew something was wrong. He grabbed his throat and pleaded with someone to help, but everyone just stood there staring. DGenerationMC fell to the ground, dead. The pole-dancing grandma walked up to his lifeless body, knelt down and whispered in his ear - "that's for being a Patriots fan." Everyone then revealed Jets jerseys underneath their clothes and started partying their asses off. Rex Ryan's plan was working, one Patriots fan at a time.


----------



## Pratchett

-2013 Newcomer of the year
-Read his previous post if you aren't sure why
-Willing to send the most disturbing reps


----------



## CALΔMITY

Works 3rd shift

Has an artistic family

Apparently tends to send strange reps as well


----------



## Skins

an artist
one of dean's biggest fans
listens to some strange music but its all good :hbk


----------



## TAR

- Is a racist
- Has a gay crush on Ric Flair
- Says Brother a lot.


----------



## Punkhead

Probably sleeping as of time of my writing and will only see this in the morning.
Good morning, dude!
Has good taste in music.
Has good taste in women.
Loves him some Emma Stone.
Now has more Emma in his User CP.
I know that it's more than 3 things, but he deserves it.


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of Rey Mysterio
Also of Hayley Williams
Probably a "major player" in PWA


----------



## William Murderface

Misses CM Punk
Might be excited for WrestleMania
Reps me constantly (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

Follows the buzzards
Is fearless
Has seen Sister Abigail's face


----------



## Tony

- A fan of Kevin Steen
- Which means is also a fan of the Mount Rushmore faction in PWG
- From America's capital


----------



## Sinisterness

- This person has a nice avi, that I don't know the name of which is in it
- Is lucky to have a gif :side:
- Has some nice rep


----------



## Oxidamus

Seems new to the games and trivia section :kobe3
Appreciates SEJ's fantastic avatars and signatures (that abdominal section and hip-to-waist ratio :kobe6)
Could pay 5 USD for the use of GIFs in his signature - can use small GIFs in his avatar now though. :kobe8


----------



## Al Borland

The poster formerly known as Oxi
Hard on for RUSEV
SASHA BANKS


----------



## TKOK

Canadian
has people wearing eye black in their sig
is a member of this forum.


----------



## Oxidamus

Told me to watch game of thrones :hmm:
Mustn't know I don't have much of a care for it. 
Still has Rashida making out with Zooey(?) in his signature.


----------



## charlesxo

Bogan
Vanilla Midget 
OBVIOUSLY HASN'T WATCHED OUR IDIOT BROTHER


----------



## Sinisterness

- May give me Premium
- Uses Caps. BleuMad.
- Rep Miner


----------



## Nostalgia

Has a ''not removing until'' list :hayden3
Non premium 
Joined in 2010


----------



## Skins

has my gf in his sig ( bro where you getting these pics ? )
On the Dolphan gang, F the haters !!! ride or die
not sure whats going on in his avatar


----------



## CALΔMITY

Loves Dolph, Flair, and HBK
Everyone says he's racist
Thinks I have weird tastes in music


----------



## Klee

- Draws and colours some badass pictures.
- Is my Tag Team partner for TDL XIII 2 become 1.
- LOVES Dean Ambrose in a big way.


----------



## Sinisterness

- Is in a mafia thread
- Has a nice gif
- ANOTHER premium member


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Likes Daft Punk
Will never remove his sig
Has a cool avatar


----------



## charlesxo

Rocky mark
Forum vet
Shattering that kayfabe


----------



## Woyseh

Steve Austin fan
Youtube video killed me
I like him


----------



## ManureTheBear

Probably gave Skyrim a good run for its money

User name backwards is "He's yow!"
Will fit in just fine here


----------



## Tony

- From South Africa
- Christopher Daniels and Leo Kruger fan
- Has 69 posts (LOLOLOL)


----------



## Bushmaster

-amazing taste in music
-basically a mark for the Shield (Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns)
-in LA :kobe10


----------



## Aizen

From Boston.
Tom Brady fan :brady2
CM Punk fan. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Been around 4 months or so
-Hunts demons
-Lives in a Phil Collins song


----------



## HHHbkDX

Roams about wherever and however the fuck he feels.
Likes Twinkies
Favorite Scooby Doo character is Velma.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of :kobe8

Fan of :trips

From LA


----------



## Punkhead

Half man, half rat, as the legend goes.
Liked Roman Reigns before it was cool.
Watches a lot of TV.


----------



## SonoShion

Nice member.
Loves music.
Reps me eyecandy from time to time.


----------



## Tony

- Would love to see Daniel Bryan vs. Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania
- Huge movie buff
- Loves South Korea


----------



## Sinisterness

Is about to hit his 1,300th post (when this was posted)
Is invisible enough for me to never see on the forums
Has posted on here before


----------



## Pharmakon

Likes Daft Punk
Wants to see a PPV Live
Is close to "Asking SCOTT STEINER for advice" (something like that)


----------



## Punkhead

14'er.
Likes Botchamania.
Probably watches NXT.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Has probably degraded me on his popularity list due to me not making my picks in PWA (SORRY!)
He is still cool with it though since he regularly green-reps me
Probably thinks Rey Jr. is the GOAT and I couldn't agree more


----------



## Al Borland

Lucha fan specifically CMLL
619 Mark
Could be Portuguese


----------



## William Murderface

Favorite wrestler is Chris Sabin
From Nova Scotia
Might be watching the Olympics


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of Anaheim sport teams
Daniel Bryan mark
Will be on the forum for almost 8 years


----------



## colt falcon

Loves long walks on the beach
Has a cat
Loves wrestling

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sinisterness

- Has 66 Posts at the time with a Red Rep
- Likes DDP enough to have him as an avatar at the time
- Wants Aj Lee to be in the UFC


----------



## Gretchen

BTB Poster
Probably took a hiatus from forum and recently returned, based off join date
Interesting Avatar


----------



## Tony

- Cody Rhodes mark
- Posts in the WWE section a lot (I think)
- Believes in chanting whatever you want to chant since you paid your money (as do I)


----------



## Gretchen

Named three things about me. 
Has probably said "Cody Rhodes Fan" in 95% of the entries about me 
Sometimes posts in the DVD Thread


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Likes Cody Rhodes
Wants Rhodes to win WHC
Likes CM Punk


----------



## charlesxo

"Austin 3:16 says I just whooped your ass!"
"What?"
"AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE, CAUSE STONE COLD SAYS SO!"


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Frequent poster.. pretty much everywhere?
Has some asian letters in sig that I can't understand
Recently joined the forum


----------



## Punkhead

Lucha Libre and especially Mascara Dorada and Soberano Jr. fan.
My tag team partner in PWA.
Likes rapping (I guess).


----------



## Tony

- Big fan of Paramore
- Also likes Metallica
- Loves Lucha Libre


----------



## Al Borland

West Coast resident
Diverse taste in music
Asian avy/sig


----------



## Nostalgia

Obsessed with Asian girls :ann1
From LA
Member of the forum for 3 years


----------



## Gretchen

Part of the WF Ziggler Fan Camp :ziggler2
Used to have great Eva Marie sig
Occasionally posts in the DVD Thread

(inb4 "Cody Rhodes Mark, Likes Punk, Lives in US")


----------



## Al Borland

Nostalgia said:


> Obsessed with Asian girls :ann1
> From LA
> Member of the forum for 3 years


Goddamit edit your post


----------



## Callisto

Dat Home Improvement
Nova Scotian
Deliciously crazy




RhodesForWHC said:


> Part of the WF Ziggler Fan Camp :ziggler2
> Used to have great Eva Marie sig
> Occasionally posts in the DVD Thread
> 
> (inb4 "Cody Rhodes Mark, Likes Punk, Lives in US")


Usted es un fan de Cody Rhodes 
Usted es un fan de CM Punk 
Usted es un Americano


----------



## Pharmakon

A fan of archer 
Speaks Spanish
A fan of action movies


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of Botchmania.
Joined recently.
Fan of Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Gretchen

Such a predictable thread sometimes.

Recently reached 7,000 Posts.
Posts quite a bit in the Anything Section
Is concerned w/ what's going on in Ukraine ATM.


----------



## Sinisterness

Gave me positive rep
Was premium way before me
Knows a good gif when he gives one


----------



## charlesxo

Brought a membership recently.
Profile pic is the same as his avatar.
Dustinhart.


----------



## Skins

called asian women "generic as fuck" as of minutes ago
He is half asian as well
Called him mom about the matter and claim, to which she thought he was out of his mind for calling her at the time


----------



## Oxidamus

May be a fan of Asian girls (though unlikely SKKKINHEAD)
Incredibly rude member of the forum
:axel




BLEU said:


> Brought a membership recently.


Bought. ositivity


----------



## charlesxo

I ain't even mad.

Has yet to deny that his gf has a penis.
lel asian chick sig.
_World Champion_.


----------



## Skins

:ti @ the last two posts

would also love to know when OXI will response the the gf question asked days ago
CHUCK
sensing another name change soon


lol at your check list too


----------



## Kratosx23

Laughed at the last two posts
Some woman is in his sig about to suck on a lollipop
Avatar of Flair and Michaels at the Hall of Fame, at least I think it was the Hall of Fame


----------



## Oxidamus

Strongly opinionated.
Heavily influenced by promos.
Questionable wrestling outlook.


----------



## Silverdust

Likes Rusev I guess.
Australian? 
Has two fine chicks in his avatar and signature.


----------



## Pratchett

-Didn't take long to go Premium
-Tough guy name, Peter Pan location
-What the hell is that in your sig?


----------



## Silverdust

Metallica fan?
Signature made me laugh.
It's a shaved bear and you fear it!


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Recently joined and went premium right away
Is in the History Draft but you suck and bought Manik for 1,1M :lmao (No offense)
Is in PWA but no shows all the time (I shouldn't say anything though)


----------



## William Murderface

Lucha Libre fan
Is located in the land of hot blonde chicks
Is new to the forum


----------



## Tony

- Likes Heavy Metal
- More specifically, a fan of Dethklok and their bassist, William Murderface Murderface Muderface
- Other than the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, a fan of California sports teams


----------



## Oxidamus

No more
Sweet hips
Was the first of about four people to ask about my avatar :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

RUSEV said:


> Questionable wrestling outlook.


This coming from the guy who thinks Kozlov 2.0 and Sasha Banks, who's most notable accomplishment in wrestling is having a pair of Kanye West's horrible sunglasses offers more to the WWE than Bray Wyatt.

Alexander Rusev fan

Has a Be The Booker

Location: Oceania


----------



## Oxidamus

Judging a developmental talent on what they offer to WWE.
Thinks I hate Wyatt though I'm just generally not entertained by him in any way at all, which isn't equated to hate.
May not know I just hate the overrating of him.


----------



## Rugrat

Cesaro mark
Engaged in a minor verbal dispute with Pyro
Wouldn't mind a go on Sasha


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is a Rat :mark:
Sean O'Haire mark
We both give credit to Tulf for our sig


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is also a rat. :lol
Marks for some pretty cool peoples.
Is a little impatient for the History Auction to start back up.

It's okay bro we'll get back on track. *pat pat*


----------



## Oxidamus

Is not a rat.
Has a rat in her signature.
:brodgers


----------



## Kratosx23

Has never watched the best show on tv

Is always in the Shield masturbation thread

Always uses an avatar/smiley of a troll from some anime I've never heard of

EDIT ~ 

1 ~ Got in front of my post while I was writing it

2 ~ Joined in 2012

3 ~ Is about to be quoted by me below



RUSEV said:


> Judging a developmental talent on what they offer to WWE.
> Thinks I hate Wyatt though I'm just generally not entertained by him in any way at all, which isn't equated to hate.
> May not know I just hate the overrating of him.


Calling him a great mic worker and the best character on the roster is not overrating him, it's the truth.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oxibehatin



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Has never watched the best show on tv
> 
> Is always in the Shield masturbation thread
> 
> Always uses an avatar/smiley of a troll from some anime I've never heard of


Thinks Terezi is from an Anime.
Is in the Shield Masturbation thread pretty often himself.
Loves GOT.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Oxibehatin
> 
> 
> 
> Thinks Terezi is from an Anime.
> Is in the Shield Masturbation thread pretty often himself.
> Loves GOT.


Close enough.

Is right that I'm often in the Shield thread, but I talk about how they're gonna fuck up Ambroses career and give Reigns a massive undeserved push, not how good looking they are. I don't care. Hell, the only guy who should be getting pushed is the ugly one.

Is from California

Has a usertitle that says ✶Little Dreamer✶


----------



## charlesxo

Squashed avi
Shouldn't waste his time with Skoles
20.23 PPD


----------



## Gretchen

I agree with his wrestling opinions, sometimes
Made a great response to InTheAirTonight in the Taker thread :banderas
Would love for Barrett to be World Champion

EDIT: FUCK. 

Jager/Bleach/Mike Litoris
Humorous sig
Thinks Oxi is "a bitch ass ni**a"


----------



## Callisto

Wishes he was black
Instead he looks like Penny Wong
Big into graffiti art :mark:

Edit:

Ninja'd me
Likes Ziggler
Cannot name other qualities about him without sounding like Captain Obvious.


----------



## Oxidamus

One of the few legitimate AXEL fans.
Also one of the (slightly less) few RYBACK fans.
Only took about 4 and a half years to get a membership.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Recently started a BTB
Is the UNOFFICIAL #SASHAKREW WRESTLINGFORUM LEADER
Cesaro mark


----------



## Tony

- Likes Ryback
- Is sick of people comparing Ryback to Goldberg
- Hasn't watched the recent Bryan/Orton match on Raw

Edit:

- A fan of Triple H, Sting, Roman Reigns, and AJ Lee
- A cheese head
- Like Roman Reigns, his swag is OFF THE CHARTS


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Has great taste in women
From LA(awesome)
Has a cool username


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Recently joined
Is currently online
Is a SCSA fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Is from Sweden
- Thinks sex is overrated
- Is a fan of Paige


----------



## Aizen

From Egypt.
Thinks marriage sucks.
Apparently United fan.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Also new to the forum
Three rep lights/227 posts is OK I guess
Haven't seen so much in this section


----------



## Black Jesus

Joined exactly a year ago

Has 1,000 posts

Marks for Cesaro


----------



## William Murderface

Marks for Chris Jericho (Y)
Huge Soccer fan
Is from the same state as Randy Orton


----------



## PRODIGY

Marks for Christopher Daniels
Big Hockey fan but should know the Penguins will win the Stanley cup this season.
Fan of Sofia Vergara


----------



## brandiexoxo

Paige mark. 
Has awesome taste in music :3
One of the better names on the forum.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi

- Brock Lesnar mark
- Vegeta is her favorite DBZ character
- Bayern Munchen fan


----------



## Al Borland

Not a Beastie Boys fan
From what I can remember can get a Canadian passport?
Colloquially known as cousin fucker


----------



## Sinisterness

I've asked about him in the question game thread
Never seen him online
Getting Ignored By Scott Steiner


----------



## Tony

- Judging by avatar, a fan of Daft Punk
- Probably loves Random Access Memories
- Wants to go on a PPV


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has a birthday in 10 days
Plays Xbox
Has great taste in music


----------



## Oxidamus

GIFed his signature to give credit to all past GFX posters who made them.
Fantastic examples of our GFX community.
Generic third thing about RAT.
:brodgers


----------



## charlesxo

Likes Gregory
Possibly transgender himself
Will be bant soon


----------



## colt falcon

Has got hot girls as avatar
Is not a hot girl
cesaro mark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead

Is in red.
Probably a fan of Colt Cabana.
Has the stupid 'not removing until' sig.


----------



## Oxidamus

Has red in his avatar.
Does not have one of those 'not removing until' signatures.
Would probably change his forum name to his fantasy character if given the opportunity.



BLEU said:


> Likes Gregory
> Possibly transgender himself
> Will be bant soon


:drake1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is probably sick of me being the one to name three things about him.
But every time I visit this thread he seems to have the last post.
Extremely interesting and insightful third thing.


----------



## TAR

- A beautiful beast.
- But could possibly be in a homosexual relationship with Sono.
- Fan of :brady


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Enjoys watching the Argentinian Fishing League.
Is currently fighting a losing battle with Skins to become the sole permanent resident of the chatbox. Skins has too much free time, though.
Would eat a bag of pennies, walk on legos for three miles and listen to the same Justin Bieber song non-stop for a year just to touch Emma Stone's shoulder.


----------



## Punkhead

I wanted to post something funny about him, but he set the standard too high.
So instead, have this:


Spoiler: surprise


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Likes to laugh with me at those two losers... what's their name again? Spuckles... Spuckles right!

Is a fan of Power metal

Has a Twitter account


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland

Lives in Sweden
Apparently wants to move because of the cold weather
Prolly got mad hate for Nicklas Bendtner!?


----------



## Punkhead

Should check his User CP.
Likes Scooter very much.
Has a good taste in music.


----------



## Sinisterness

Has nice tastes
Has nice accolades
Has nice rep

Nice.


----------



## charlesxo

Sinisterness
D-Bry'sPonyTail
DDMac



RUSEV said:


> :drake1


sources sauces


----------



## Silverdust

Sig is mindfucking
But cute
Fine chick in avatar


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is probably wondering where Scott Hall's Ghost is.
Has probably the strangest sig image on the site. Every time I look at it I ask myself "why?"
Used to have some Xs in his name. Someone must have bought them from him for a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Probably secretly knows where SHG is
Joined only 1 month before me but has 5 times my postcount
Always manages to write good 3 things


----------



## CALΔMITY

A media casanova
Recommended House of Cards
Has a user title that strains my eyes every time I see it.

ninja'd


@Doradafan

Player in History Auction
Likes the Lucha Libre
A Cody Rhodes mark


----------



## Máscara Dorada

I love to ninja people, it's fun. 

Dean Ambrose mark
Think Dean Ambrose is hot
Bought Dean Ambrose for 6M in the History Auction

EDIT: HAHAHAHA I know u love ma ninjaz <3


----------



## Punkhead

One of the best artists in WF.
Was ninja'd.
Birthday in 3 months and 4 days.

Ninja'd.

@ Doradafan:

Ninja'd me.
Loves to ninja people, so may have done it on purpose.
Likes rap and has rapper friends.


----------



## charlesxo

Tomas
Born in Thunder
Over a millennia ago


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Didn't get ninja'd
But should watch out next time
Has the best sig gif on the forum imo


----------



## Pratchett

-Ninjas folks
-Digs the Lucha
-Is from Sweden?
_Land of hot blonde chicks, first that comes to my mind_ :draper2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is now a Chuck Palahniuk fan.
His reps constantly make me laugh, usually after I make this face though: :homer3
Should form a tag team with Zombo called The Zeds. Except Zombo has already betrayed him by renaming himself Dr. Ian Malcolm. Thus Pratchett will now turn face and go on a solid singles run, before succumbing to John Cena on Raw in a throwaway match and getting future endevoured. From there he will have a brief stint in TNA where he becomes world champion for a few weeks, before dropping the belt to Eric Bischoff's illegitimate child that has reappeared for the first time in twenty years. Following his departure from TNA for constantly telling everyone that zombies will invade the earth, he has a respectable 7 month run in ROH where he gets over due to his ramblings regarding twinkies, before unfortunately having to retire thanks to a headlock gone wrong. He will then stay relevant in the wrestling business by regularly appearing on Stone Cold's podcast and shooting on JTG and the horrible things he has had to do to stay employed in WWE.


----------



## Pratchett

-Sends memorable reps
-Recommends good books
-Makes me cry when I think about what my life could have been


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Possible Metallica fan?
Walking Dead fan 
Fan of Zombieland


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Is wrong about Zombie Apocalypse being a Metallica fan because he just choose a Maiden song over Metallica in the Song vs. Song thread
One half of Spuckles
Roman Reigns mark


----------



## Sinisterness

Made a fed that I joined
Likes the high-flying aspect of wrestling
Is currently saving me a ticket for the land of hot blonde chicks


----------



## cazwell

A fan of daft punk.
Premium member
Has decided that he's going to buy me wrestlemania tickets for my birthday.. fo' shaw...


----------



## DGenerationMC

Misses D'Lo Brown
Well groomed
Is either a Aquarius, Pisces, or Aries


----------



## Al Borland

Doesn't fuck with "DA JESUS"
Washingtonian 
Prolly supported the Supersonics


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Had a large fifa collection
Is in his 20's
is from oh canada canada.


----------



## Coach

Is still waiting for AJ to give him the Black Widow
Is "sports entertainment" essentially is what Raw is.
Lives in England like me


----------



## Oxidamus

Has a totally sweet avatar
Supposedly from parts unknown
Apparently from England though


----------



## PUNKY

oxi
sasha mark 
not a bray wyatt mark


----------



## Pharmakon

A big CM Punk Fan
A Shield Fan 
Wants Paige to get called up in the main roster


----------



## Sinisterness

Asking Scott For Advice
Has been seen around WF, to me
Botchamania Fan


----------



## Oxidamus

Is probably a botchamania fan (who isn't?)
An obvious Daft Punk fan.
Another BTB poster. Probably much better than my average self, so I should probably look at that BTB. (Y)


----------



## Tony

- The biggest Sasha Banks mark in the forum
- A chatbox regular
- Has a lovely avatar and sig


----------



## SonoShion

Cali homeboy.
Lurks the chatbox, jumps in whenever Wrestling is discussed.
Excited for EC.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

One half of the Cinemanaics 
One of few people on here who knows my first name
Watches True Detective


----------



## colt falcon

Say isn't a big fan of hip hop
Heat fan
big sting mark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

I'm pretty sure I know his first name
Dat Alex Morgan :lenny
Dat Heat :jay

Dis .....

69
Sheep shagger
Fush n Chups


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't respect SKINS' wishes of the Klan.
Doesn't respect my supposed cuntiness.
A very intolerant person.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kittens!
Likes a girl who doesn't mind making an ass out of herself
WF 4 LIFE.....time


----------



## Gretchen

From DC. Wonder whether or not he will be attending go-home Raw for 'Mania.
Caps Fan
DX Related UserName. Marks for HBK, not necessarily for HHH.


----------



## Oxidamus

Is an "upper mid-carder". :denzel
Only according to Krinkles though. :brodgers
In my mind is a very modest mid-carder. :kobe3


----------



## Gandhi

- Really enjoys watching NXT
- Dislikes most forms of feminism
- Dislikes Bray Wyatt


----------



## William Murderface

Got fired by Scott Steiner
Scott Steiner probably told him he's fat before firing him.
Likes anime cleavage :side:


----------



## Oxidamus

A legend of WF.
Judging by his signature rotation, has a LOT of favourites.
Most of them are ACE.

:cena5


----------



## charlesxo

T
H
I
S
N
I
G
G
A
T
H
I
N
K
S
B
R
A
Y
W
A
Y
T
T
I
S
U
N
T
A
L
E
N
T
E
D


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Oxi is a cunt
- Thinks Suzy McCoppin is not hot
- Thinks most chicks I'm attracted to look generic


----------



## Samoon

-Nice guy
-Used to be hated by many on this forum around a year ago
- Likes to discuss a lot about religion


----------



## William Murderface

DBZ fan
Rocking a CHAMP sig (Y)
Is Little Poppa Pump


----------



## Punkhead

He scares evil.
He's probably using his real name here.
He scares me.


----------



## Oxidamus

Still, after 2009, likes Hayley Williams.
Will likely never change his avatar.
Unfortunate.


----------



## William Murderface

His sig makes me sad
Likes asian woman more then me
Enjoys my taste in wrestlers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Fellow Sheamus fan 

Fellow Swagger fan :banderas

we need to take a trip to Brazil one day and enjoy them Latina hotties :mark:


----------



## William Murderface

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fellow Sheamus fan
> 
> Fellow Swagger fan :banderas
> 
> we need to take a trip to Brazil one day and enjoy them Latina hotties :mark:


It would be hottie overload :mark:

Has great taste in women
Biggest Swagger fan i know :cheer
Want's to go to Brazil with me :lenny


----------



## Oxidamus

Brazil? Has great taste in women. :banderas
Fellow Sheamus appreciator too. :banderas
Is saddened by my sig (though I do not know why) :UNbanderas


----------



## koial

Кефи се на Русев, като мен.
Има яки путки по профила.


----------



## William Murderface

RUSEV said:


> Brazil? Has great taste in women. :banderas
> Fellow Sheamus appreciator too. :banderas
> Is saddened by my sig (though I do not know why) :UNbanderas


No more Sasha 

Is no longer confused about my previous post
Knows I'm a fellow Sasha lover
Loves hispanic women as well it seems :homer


----------



## Nostalgia

Fellow lover of Hispanic women. When I was in Spain there was so many fine as fuck Hispanic women about. :banderas
Posts frequently in this thread.
Has a sig made by Shady. I remember him. He made me a sig once.


----------



## Oxidamus

Not much of a Sasha fan.
Too much of an Eva fan.
Probably a fucking JoJo hater too.


----------



## Pratchett

-Nice sig and avy combo
-Brought my attention to Sasha Banks (Y)
-Won't get me into Jojo though


----------



## Gretchen

Is apparently a "Main Eventer"
According to an interesting post in a somewhat laughable thread.
Sends interesting reps.


----------



## Kratosx23

Usertitle: This Fire Always Burns
Has a CM Punk signature from the last title match he had with Ryback
Wants Cody Rhodes as world champion


----------



## Tony

- Named after the best character in Game of Thrones
- Has Tywin Lannister as an avatar
- Prefers mic skills over ring skills


----------



## Boots To Chests

Thinks Tyrion is the best character from GoT
Has a four syllable username 
Made a guy tap to the Walls of Jericho


----------



## Oxidamus

Really wants ten signatures on his WWE Championship.
Name could be a reference to SHEAMUS.
Or any other guy that boots people in the chest.


----------



## charlesxo

Probably doesn't praise the Helix Fossil
Probably votes Democracy
Cuz he's like that


----------



## Punkhead

Set of the Fire
to build
Fort pay for the soup

(according to Google Translate)


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Is always the latest poster when I visit this thread
Is just as pissed as I am I didn't pick Daniel Bryan in PWA
Has a decent taste of music


----------



## Pharmakon

Is a masked wrestler fan
A Lifetime Premium Member
Is often in the Lucha Thread


----------



## Al Borland

Botchamaniac JEAAAAZZUUUUS
Texan
Jobbers.. Jobbers everywhere


----------



## Aizen

Marks for Corey Graves.
Likes Black Flag. (Y)
He likes to be rescue by an army of his fav. pornstars.


----------



## charlesxo

Went to the same campus as ABH
Likes fish
54 68 61 74 5c 27 73 20 61 6c 6c 20 49 20 67 6f 74


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Total Divas is his favorite WWE show
Celtics :jay
Nirvana fan


----------



## Tater

Seems to be a pretty decent poster.

Alex Morgan proves he has good taste in women.

His name reminds me of Alex Krycek, aka Ratboy, from The X-Files.


----------



## Pratchett

-Has traveled across the US on a motorcycle
-Likes to rub his location in our faces
-Cannot suspend disbelief enough to just enjoy watching TWD


----------



## charlesxo

Used to be cool
I wasn't supposed to be reading this
#BringBackPratchett


----------



## Tater

Has *great* taste in music. BLEACH FTW!!! :mark:
Read it anyways.
Has the right idea. #BringBackPratchett


----------



## William Murderface

Has a funny sig
From Hawai'i
Enjoys Bleach


----------



## Aizen

He's been excited for the upcoming new Carnifex album.:mark:
He would enjoy a trip to Brazil, and meet some latinas. :agree:
Cool guy.


----------



## Gretchen

Enjoys playing the guitar
Pretty harsh biography
Would enjoy a trip to Brazil to meet some Latinas


----------



## Gandhi

- Was mentioned in a video by some dorks on Youtube
- Enjoyed the crowd at Elimination Chamber 2014
- REALLY hates Jerry Lawler


----------



## Punkhead

Great poster.
Used to post a lot, then disappeared and now is back.
Will move to Canada.


----------



## 2Slick

Wants to eat some Hayley Williams... rep.
Color of said font almost nearly gave me a seizure.
Probably has no earthly idea who the hell I am.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is Slickilicious 
Almost at 17,000 posts
Has a PS3


----------



## Pratchett

-Recently met Emma and D-Bryan
-Is now enjoying colder weather than I am
-There is no measuring his SWAG


----------



## cazwell

Fan of good ol' Woody Harrison
Loves anything to do with Zombies like myself
Wants to know where the fucking twinkies are


----------



## ChaelSonnen

Unknown
Weird
Lucky to be above the man.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Likes the GOAT Chael P. Sonnen
Follows MMA and pro-wrestling
Been a member of WF for almost a year


----------



## charlesxo

First person to neg me
And PM
We cool now doe


----------



## Obfuscation

~ BLUE

~ RED

~ Smear campaign on SKINS


----------



## Magic

watched CHIKIRA until it got canned for being awful.


a big fan of the pale, but AWESOME undertaker. :mark:


a HORNETS/Davis fan.


----------



## Gandhi

- Game Of Thrones fan
- Basketball fan
- Canadian


----------



## Oxidamus

Jak and Daxter fan
Temple fan
Egyptian


----------



## Gandhi

Temple fan? :kobe

- Alexander Rusev fan
- Probably the biggest Bray Wyatt hater on WF
- Would probably want to have sex with me if I became a ******


----------



## Pharmakon

AJ Fan
The Boondocks Fan
Egyptian


----------



## HOJO

-Fan of dem jobbers.
-Joined a month ago
-Botchamania fan


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Just had a name change
Big E fan
3 ain't enough man I need 5


----------



## Tony

- Went to the latest Smackdown
- Probably booed Batista
- Took pictures with Emma and the GOAT


----------



## Gretchen

Would likely boo Tista if he attended Raw (Y)
Favorites: Punk :agree:, Bryan :agree:, Ziggler :agree:, Ambrose :agree:, Rollins :agree:, Zayn :agree:, Cesaro :agree: 
Changed sig and avy no too long ago (still the same person, I think)


----------



## Boots To Chests

Does not consider being the IWC's messia
Ninja'd me
Has a cool sig


----------



## Gretchen

Just got ninja'd
Demanding Sig 
Recently Joined


----------



## William Murderface

Continues to send me great rep (Y)
Probably wishes Big E Langston wasn't in his Dolph gif
Hopes Cody Rhodes will win MITB this year


----------



## IntellectualSavior

William Murderface said:


> Continues to send me great rep (Y)
> Probably wishes Big E Langston wasn't in his Dolph gif
> Hopes Cody Rhodes will win MITB this year


1. Evidently enjoys Dethklok
2. Probably watches TNA
3. Happens to have an account on these forums


----------



## Tony

- Likes Sons of Anarchy
- A fan of Damien Sandow
- From the land down under, Australia


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Asian motifs

~ Not my cut of tea, but the avatar isn't bad.

~ probably the same dame which makes this situation leaving me questioning things.


----------



## William Murderface

Thinks The Undertaker is bigger then CHIKARA :faint:
The biggest Sami Zayn fan in the world OLE!
Goes by the alias Obfuscation :side:


----------



## Pratchett

-Wade Barrett sig
-I've seen him more often in this thread, but he is no Make_The_Grade
-Is a fan of a team that I could have been a fan of had they not moved away to another city, eventually ending up where they are now. All of this occurred long before either of us were born so I suppose it really doesn't matter after all. But I thought I would bring it up anyway. Because, hell, it is a thing to say about the person above me that no one else has to this point.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Recently repped me
Is a WF main eventer according to someones WF build your own roster
Is located in the GOAT Metallica song


----------



## Coach

Swag is off the charts
Likes Reigns a lot, based off 1st on his list and his AV
Half man half rat.


----------



## SUPER HANS

CM Punk fan
From bucks.. Posh?
Described Ratman as half man half rat


----------



## Punkhead

Has a referral.
Football fan.
freddie flintoff drunk


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Hayley Williams
- Also a fan of Avril Lavigne
- Located in a Paramore song


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Has a thing for Asian women (DUH)
Woke up on Sunset Boulevard
Has a pretty low post-count compared to time on the forum


----------



## Oxidamus

Said DUH after "Has a thing for Asian women".
Seems he may also have a thing for Asian women.
Who doesn't?
BONUS: If above is true - possibly missing my old profile.


----------



## Nostalgia

Rocking a Rusev avy to go with his username
Has a sig that I can't help but stare at a few times
Is unlikely to respond to my PM at this point for whatever reason


----------



## Skins

NOST :mark:
probably is dying to go to the beach
yea is probably having shitty weather as we speak


----------



## Nostalgia

SKINS said:


> NOST :mark:
> probably is dying to go to the beach
> yea is probably having shitty weather as we speak


Not really considering I live by the beach.  But when the weather's shit and there's no one about it's not that appealing. All of that will change come Summer though and that's what I'm looking forward to.

But anyway:

Hot girl in sig
Like me, doesn't have much interest in WWE right now thanks to decisions such as Punk leaving and the booking of Ziggler :side:
Wondered where I was getting the Eva pics I use to have in my signature, and they were from her Instagram bro. :cool2


----------



## Skins

her IG page is literally the greatest thing ever, no hyperbole


----------



## Oxidamus

Can't name three things again.
Is definitely talking hyperbole.
:axel
BONUS: Received a fantastic rep.


----------



## Tony

- Couldn't send me birthday rep :lol
- Probably enjoyed the hell out of NXT ArRIVAL
- A basketball brute


----------



## Aizen

He likes The Beatles.
He's love for Asian girls is evident.
From LA.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Should probably form a tag team with me called The Hunters. Unfortunately he becomes the Jannetty of the group when we split up. 
- OR he should purchase a premium membership, change his name to DemonBountyHunter and become my sidekick.
- OR OR we start a blood feud because of our similar names/passions which comes to an end when we pit an alien against a demon inside hell in a cell.


----------



## Al Borland

Bork Laser mark
House of Cards avy/sig
Yiddo


----------



## Gretchen

Probably one of those posters who only posts in the Games Section for w/e reason
Nash mark, it seems
Canadian.


----------



## colt falcon

Hates cody rhodes
probly see this dude more than anyone on this forum
actually writes decent shit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland

Basketballer
May own Clippers merchandise 
North Islander


----------



## charlesxo

Oxi's dad
Loves some Against Me!
Nice guy


----------



## Pharmakon

Has a cute kitty sig 
Wants Skins to quit the Klan 
A fan of Total Divas


----------



## Callisto

Don't appreciate him insulting Legend E.
But is an :usangle mark
So he isn't all bad.


----------



## SonoShion

Started watching True Detectives
Got reported for his signature
Likes 'em old


----------



## Skins

MAY be asian
MAY be a hot babe
is by far the biggest dickrider on this forum


----------



## Tony

- Chatbox regular
- Super sad about Dolph's position in the company
- Loves "No Strings Attached" by NSync (as do I )


----------



## Pharmakon

Has a funny sig
is from LA 
Is a Bryan Fan


----------



## Oxidamus

Relatively new poster.
BOTCHAMANIA MANIAC.
Still hasn't done much of note to be established.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Does not live in North America
Believes Rusev will be WWE's Ivan Drago
Has done something to be established


----------



## charlesxo

DMC
Is black
Dat blinding yellow Colt Cabana text


----------



## Tony

- Big fan of Eva Marie
- Sono sent him nudes
- Sends nice rep (Y)


----------



## Al Borland

New sig
taking advantage of dat medicinal bud
20 yrs old


----------



## SUPER HANS

Canadian
Christian Cage fan
Avatar full of jobbers


----------



## colt falcon

Not american
Taker mark
likes jonah lomu

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker

Lacks a sig.. Hurt my eyes.
Has not posted all that much in his time at Wrestling Forum..
Posts via the Vertical Sports app


----------



## Al Borland

Manitoban
Same avy as another member
SCOTT HALL


----------



## William Murderface

Is a Gaga fan I believe
I seem to always say 3 things about him 
Got a new avatar


----------



## Al Borland

Repped me with some Corey Graves greatness :mark: :mark:
Name comes from Metalocalypse
A nice guy that doesn't mind when people open their pop can just a little


----------



## Skins

P.sure is a ******
always has "gay" avi/sig
its ok dude


----------



## charlesxo

Says he's quit the Klan
Yet to provide evidence
GREGORY


----------



## Nostalgia

Eva marie fan
Likes the Eva pics I post
Shows appreciation through sending hot reps of her


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAMN.

Ashley Sky fan (Y)
Nice poster
great taste in wrestlers.

a spammer
reps something proper (always)







един ден ще ме уважават като най-голям плакат тук. A SUPER ПЛАКАТ


----------



## Skins

Where is the new name Jack

love his avatar (so cute)
knows who the GOAT is
#ALLREDEVERYTHING

Edit: unk2

Edit: this was for Jager


----------



## Al Borland

Believes me to be Transexual, I only fuck them for reference not am one :terry
Has the idea of my avy/sigs being ghey
Apparently some kind of klan supremacist :draper2


----------



## Nostalgia

Has apparently fucked transsexuals 
I'm curious to know what that experience was like :side:
I agree with Skins that you always tend to have something gay in your avy or sig..


----------



## William Murderface

Always sends me RED rep
Has a very California like avy
Shockingly has no Eva Marie in his sig still


----------



## Nostalgia

RED as in Eva. :homer
I wish I lived in California..
I thought I'd change it up.


----------



## William Murderface

Is jealous that I live in California 
Perhaps has gone surfing before (I Never have )
Might be a little excited for Lockdown tomorrow


----------



## Nostalgia

That I am :side:
I've done bodyboarding before which was good fun, but not proper surfing
And no because I don't watch TNA anymore. :lol


----------



## Gretchen

We would both mark the fuck out if Batista/Orton at 'Mania were called off right after Orton's entrance in favor of a Ziggler/Orton match, instead, with Ziggler going over
We would both mark the fuck out if Punk were to return at Payback to kick Batiata's head in and win the WWEWHC (Kayfabe, of course 8*D)
English


----------



## Oxidamus

Would mark for that jobber Ziggler getting a WWE WHC match at WM30. :kobe9
Probably knows the chances of that is lower than everything else possible. :kobe9
Is DEFINITELY enjoying the idea of Ziggler/Miz teaming up. :kobe3


----------



## TKOK

likes rusev
has a woman in his sig
oceania


----------



## Pharmakon

Vikings Fan (The Show) 
Is From California
Sacramento Kings Fan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is the Sin Cara of Wrestling Forum?
Is from Houston, so possibly is a fan of the Texans. If so, get on the phone and tell management to trade for Ryan Mallett from the Pats please. He's great, I swear.
Has one of those 'not removing until' sigs, and when it is all completed he has vowed to shave his head and dye his eyebrows purple. You can't back out now.


----------



## Tony

- Movie buff
- Has what I believe is an Aliens vs. Predator avatar
- Likes the Alien movie series


----------



## Oxidamus

total hott bb in avatar :kobe6
and in signature :cena5
probably had a relatively hard time choosing between Zayn/Cesaro IV and Wyatts/Shield for the MOTY so far. :cesaro <<< pick him. :cesaro


----------



## Gretchen

Laughs at Ziggler b/c he's a jobber
Probably used to be a fan of his
But hopped off the wagon like a true bandwagoner


----------



## DGenerationMC

Waiting for Cody Rhodes to achieve his destiny
Feels sorry for Ziggler
Wrestling Forum 4 Life


----------



## Aizen

Fan of unk2
From Washington.
Likes to drink Gatorade.


----------



## Sinisterness

Rep brewer
Demon Hunter
Some other third cliche


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Daft Punk.
Never seen him/her before.
Probably because he's/she's in BTB section.


----------



## Pratchett

-Loves his Lucha
-A Scorpio
-Likes to rate songs


----------



## Al Borland

The account formerly known as pratchett 
Ohioan
RAMPART


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Lives close to Quebec
Just won the Hockey Olympics
Regular in the thread


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't know CHVRCHES
Therefore doesn't know the GREATEST
Probably wouldn't like synthpop anyway


----------



## Sinisterness

Is Oxi?
Introduced me to my nthteenth love Sasha
And is usually never around in the threads I post in


----------



## Tony

- Has a cool username
- Daft Punk fan
- Probably likes Electronic Music in general


----------



## Coach

May be a Sami Zayn fan, not enough evidence to be sure
Good taste in music
From LA


----------



## Boots To Chests

Is a Sami Zayn guy
Appreciates a well executed hurricarana 
Has accepted Punk probably won't be back


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

- Is older than me
- Has a PS3
- Is from Ohio


----------



## PUNKY

moxley fan.
2 years younger than me.
is a b+ at best.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Knows I'm an A+ player
Is proud of her femininity 
Marks for Punk


----------



## Oxidamus

Had to bump his awesome signature request a few times
Apparently really wants ex-champions to sign his replica belt
Doesn't have his progress noted


----------



## Skins

2/10 sig
one of the biggest dorks on the forum 
Pls change your avi bro :banderas Bayley tho


----------



## Oxidamus

Mad
Troll
Coward
:brodgers


----------



## Al Borland

We apparently have the same interests
:brodgers
Let you decide what that means :brodgers


----------



## Nostalgia

Thinks Cesaro is a fantastic speaker :ti
Often calls Paige overrated but now has her in his avy :ti 
#SASHAKREW :ti

Because I know how much Oxi loves the the ti gif.

Edit: 

knows a lot about trannies
from canada
change your sig :ann1


----------



## Al Borland

From Ingleska 
educated :brodgers
Hates my sig :hayden


----------



## charlesxo

Misunderstood
*proceeds to open pop can just a little*
Sig is making peeps unconformable apparently



SKINS said:


> 2/10 sig


Don't hate on Chvrches cunt


----------



## Skins

I'm american JACK, fuck off w/ that shit #MERICA, oxi honestly change that avi bro, its WOAT

@BLEU

hate him for hatin on zig zag
love him for being a member of the #ALLREDEVERYTHING movement
cool


----------



## Sinisterness

Seems like a cool person
Chatbox whore 
Seen him before SKINS.


----------



## Gretchen

Gif sig
One of favorite BTB'ers is "DDMac"
Still learning to break Kayfabe. May finally learn in a month or two.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Wrote me a nice rep which I can't answer since I have to spread
Pretty awesome art in that avatar
Had about 3000 posts last time I checked, now has 5k


----------



## Punkhead

Recently changed his username.
Can be found in the Lucha thread.
Football fan.


----------



## charlesxo

For some reason his name reminds me of Trouble in Terrorist Town
Lucha mark
Young fella


----------



## Tony

- GREGORY RUSEV
- Doesn't like Oxi
- Worships the ground Eva Marie walks on


----------



## Chrome

-Usually has cute Asian chicks in his avy.
-Is a Bulls fan. (Y)
-Is from LA


----------



## Oxidamus

Is a Chicago Bulls fan
However location is from "Indy"
Not sure if that means Indiana or what :side:


----------



## Aizen

Likes Chvrches.
Worships anything about Sasha Banks.
Apparently he's a well loved member here. :side:


----------



## Coach

Hunts demons
Plays a "guitat"
Is always in the air at night


----------



## cazwell

A fellow Englishman
Punk Lover
Has been acknowledged by the almighty Steiner :cena5


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Lives at a spa (seems nice)
Went premium right away
N000000B


----------



## Oxidamus

Last I checked, still hasn't listened to any CHVRCHES. :kobe
From Sweden, I think? :lenny
Often found in the lucha thread.



Demon Hunter said:


> Apparently he's a well loved member here. :side:


Depends who you ask. :lol


----------



## Gretchen

Likes certain talented wrestlers but also some bland wrestlers that are mediocre in the ring at best
inb4whydoyoulikecodyrhodesthen (tbh he's been p. boring to me lately but I don't blame him for it, he's allowed to do nothing but compete in meaningless tag matches)
Worships Randy Orton


----------



## Skins

Good friends w/ OXI
lurks CB from time to time
marks for great wrestlers


----------



## Tony

- Lives in the chatbox
- Has HBK's swagger
- Wants to make sweet love to Renee


----------



## DGenerationMC

Likes to watch Asian girls read
Likes to watch Asian girls flip pages
InZAYN in the membraaaane (whatever the fuck that means.....)


----------



## William Murderface

Is a fan of Superkicks
May want to attend a PWG show
Goldberg fan


----------



## Aizen

He change his avatar of Carnifex. 
I'm wondering what would be his reaction if he found Sofia Vergara in his bed.
He's been here for about 7 years.


----------



## charlesxo

Likes deathcore
Plays the guitat
All while being In The Air Tonight


----------



## William Murderface

Wants SKINS to quit The Klan :side:
Repped me with his avatar & I have no idea who the chick is 
Believes in ANARCHY


----------



## Al Borland

Sig on roation currently looking at Bork Laser
Resides in the country below me
Headbanger


----------



## Pharmakon

Is from Nova Scotia 
Probably joined on the day of my birthday last year which was June 10
Have Jared Leto Candy on sig


----------



## TAR

- Has one of those annoying 'Not Removing Until' sigs nobody likes.
- Seems to be a fan of El gener.. Sami Zayn.
- NwO sig.. yeah.. I don't much at all about this bloke.


----------



## Oxidamus

Considers a signature annoying because some people he knows do. :brodgers
Put a border around his Emma Stone GIF avatar a while back after being told it'd be better with one. :brodgers
Seems to have went back to un-bordered.


----------



## Trublez

Marks for some fat non English speaking ******.
Will drown in his tears when gets buried by Cena.
Stretched out my rep page a while ago.


----------



## Aizen

That avy/sig combo worth my time here. :yum:
Likes big booty that's for sure.
Likes Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of the GOAT Phil M Punk unk
Also a fan of another GOAT in Danielson :bryan
Fan of an Indy Promotion... yet song title set as Location is the Username of someone that would call you a neckbeard for being an ROH fan.


----------



## Tony

- Revolving sigs of great wrestlers (Y)
- Mad about Cody Rhodes' position as of now
- Probably listens to Killswitch Engage because of Punk


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Asian girls.
Lives in LA.
Sami Zayn fan.


----------



## PUNKY

same birthday as mvp.
supports inter milan.
accepts hayley williams rep.


----------



## Sinisterness

Likes Ambrose and Reigns enough to have them as a sig and avi
Joined after me
Does not tread near BTBs


----------



## PUNKY

Sinisterness said:


> Likes Ambrose and Reigns enough to have them as a sig and avi
> Joined after me
> *Does not tread near BTBs*


forgive me if i'm being a bit slow but ? ^^^

also:

still learning to break kayfabe 
use to be called dustinhart
has a cool sig


----------



## SonoShion

Loves Ambrose & Paige
Part of the Shield army
British lass


----------



## PUNKY

is going to wrestlemaina 30 i think ? :mark::mark::mark:
has a cool ass sig iv'e only just noticed :cesaro2
needs to help me think of a new username sometime, something shieldy or ambrosey. :hmm:


----------



## Gretchen

Girl
CM Punk Girl (Y)
Doesn't include the GOAT member of the Shield in avi/sig combo


----------



## Oxidamus

2nd place for best newcomer of 2013
Has started replacing 'with' with 'w/' every possible time he would use 'with'
Probably doesn't care that it irritates my autism. :brodgers


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of Alexandr Rusev.
Calls himself wrestling forum leader.
Likes basketball.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Obvious: new membership plug

~ Slightly more obvious: MANOWAR shoutout

~ Painfully obvious: :hayley4


----------



## Pharmakon

Lady Gaga Fan
Moderator 
has an artistic sig


----------



## Tony

- Likes Botchamania
- Likes Sami Zayn :mark:
- Also likes the nWo


----------



## SonoShion

My asian brother
Provides positivity to the chatbox
Excited for Mania


----------



## McQueen

Mother issues
Fake American/Secretly French
Better than Cody


----------



## Aizen

He's watching Supernatural.
A groupie from B. Sprinsteen.
Has a nasty story with Seabs.


----------



## Callisto

Has a raging fetish for Phil Collins
Also has an addiction to Stephen King
Makes up one-half of a Men in Black duo with AlienBountyHunter


----------



## Chrome

Took one of ChampviaDQ's avys
Is a Curtis Axel mark
Likes Lady Gaga


----------



## Gretchen

Fellow Punk mark. (Not sure where he is all-time to you, though)
From Indianapolis
Should post ITT more often


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Writes long reps :lol
Marks for Y2J, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler & CM Punk
Thinks animated fruit look tasty :mark:


----------



## Al Borland

Craving dat animated fruit
Knows who Trainspotters are
Can find him in the Lucha thread


----------



## cazwell

Does 117 posts per month since joining (avg)
Loves a good post in the Games & Trivia forum
Loves the hand gestures in avs&sigs


----------



## Nostalgia

Kelly Kelly fan :ti
Dean Ambrose fan (Y)
Recently joined the forum


----------



## Oxidamus

Still whining about Summer :brodgers
Still wishing he had Summer :brodgers
Still wishing he had Summer (Rae) :brodgers


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- How have ya been no longer Oxi? *Bro-fist*
- You still getting heckled for liking trannies?
- Seeing your name change makes me wonder what else has changed around here.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Recently returned to the forum?
First time I see you
Sonic avi


----------



## Magic

lives in a white dominant country
likes luchadors
doesnt have a full bar of rep yet


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is back to being called Magic
- I wonder when he'll change his name again
- I'll give it a few months


----------



## Pratchett

-Has been around WF as long as I have
-Has put more effort into this thread than I have
-Is back from his hiatus


----------



## Oxidamus

Formerly known as Pratchett
Unsure about what to be future-ly known as
Could go with STEVEN YEUN


----------



## SonoShion

His name is Aiden
LAD from Australia
Has legitimate hate for the eater of worlds


----------



## cazwell

Loves to watch Cesaro's pectoral move in such a slow motion way that it's orgasmic.
Makes 5 posts per day since he's joined (avg)
Prefers the Playstation to Xbox


----------



## PUNKY

likes kelly kelly 
but also likes ambrose so (Y)
from leamington spa ? sounds posh.


----------



## Tony

- A CM Punk girl
- Also might be a Dean Ambrose girl
- Along with being a Roman Reigns girl


----------



## Nostalgia

Eagerly awaiting Paige's call up to the main roster
Don't think has posted her pic in the post the pic thread, so curious what you look like. :hmm:
Needs a new username now that CM Punk is sadly gone :sad:

Edit: 

Straightedge
Often has Asian girls in his Avy
Has a Sami Zayn signature


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fan of the Bulls
Fan of The Shield
Watches TWD

Edit:
Has beach themed avatar and sig
Not sure who, but has a hot girl in his sig
Posts almost 10 times a day


----------



## kingfunkel

- is very nostalgic
- likes romantic picnics under the sunsets
- learnt his traits from Steiner 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

seems to like formula 1 
i have no idea who the guy is in his sig
joined 2 months before me


----------



## GothicBohemian

- doesn’t know who Fernando Alonso is
- yet seemingly knows he’s an F1 driver
- is otherwise a total mystery to me since I rarely visit the same parts of the site as her


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Joined WF 10 days after me
Currently working on his abs
Did not add any info on there profile


----------



## Chrome

Is a Packers fan. (Eww lol)
Joined the same year I did.
Is part of the WF March Madness game on ESPN.


----------



## Tony

- A fan of the greatest team in basketball 
- From Indiana (I think) or is from Chicago 
- Loves how :noah is playing


----------



## Aizen

He likes Zayn which is really good.
He's inZayn in the brain, like Cypress Hill.
From LA he express his love for Asian girls.


----------



## Oxidamus

Has a location which is also the name of an annoying troll poster
Likely does not actually hunt demons
Currently missing a signature


----------



## Chrome

Sasha Banks fan.
Name used to be Oxitron
According to Headliner, has a lot of infractions.


----------



## TKOK

from indy
is a member here
likes wrestling.


----------



## Oxidamus

Profile plastered in Emma Watson
Probably had a crush on her as a kid if he was a kid when she was
Or alternatively was probably a pedo when she was a kid and he was not. :hmm:


----------



## Tony

- Lovely avatar
- Loves CHVRHCES
- Also fond of Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## Punkhead

Lovely avatar too.
Cypress Hill song reference.
Good taste in music.


----------



## Skins

New name change ?
Lucha mark
G & T regular


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Congratzzzzz for 4000 posts!
Full rep
Likes leg muscles on girls judging by the sig


----------



## XxTalonxX

Metallica is one of his favorite bands.
Has a really cool avatar.
His favorite wrestling promotion is CMLL.


----------



## Tony

- Undertaker fan
- From Somewhere...
- Less than 100 posts


----------



## HOJO

Probably felt that earthquake the other day
Sami Zayn fan
Has post count that makes me look a dork who's on here 24/7


----------



## Oxidamus

Recently bought premium membership.
Rarely in the chatbox from what I see however.
Fan of some anime I have no idea about.


----------



## charlesxo

Smells bad
Terrible Australian
Will be pissed when (Gregory)Rusev is given a comedy gimmick by the end of the year


----------



## Punkhead

Great avatar.
BLEACH was the GOAT name.
Likes the divas.


----------



## Oxidamus

Enlarged avatar due to membership.
The Manowarrior is a name I have no idea about.
Likes the luchas.


----------



## Nostalgia

Old avy back :mark: 
Byron Saxton sig :kobe
Recognises that I overuse the :ti smiley


----------



## Pharmakon

Nostalgic Paradise :lenny
Has a hot girl on the sig
Enjoys being at the beach


----------



## Oxidamus

Replied to a guy who would :kobe at Byron Saxton
Hopefully likes Byron Saxton :kobe10
Quite possibly a rejoiner, but it doesn't matter. :kobe3


----------



## Skins

Literally has the WOAT sig on this site 
Just has a Horrid taste in EVERYTHING wrestling 
:axel


----------



## Punkhead

Nice sig.
Posts in the chatbox sometimes.
Redskins fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Whoa you went premium
- When did that happen?
- Wow I really have been gone a long time


----------



## PUNKY

is very shy.
likes playing pokemon.
only ever seen him on this thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

One of the 10 girls on this site
I never interacted with her before
Hi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nintendo mark...the best kind of mark

A veteran in this section 

must be super ready for the new brawl :woolcock


----------



## Pratchett

-The real WAGG
-Approves of Nintendo
-The first person here that I saw with a rotating sig


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Doesn't know whether to laugh or cry when reading a Palahniuk novel.
- Is thinking of changing his name again since the zombie apocalypse didn't happen (yet?).
- Has probably caught a boot while out fishing.


----------



## McQueen

Not an Alien
Not much of a Bounty Hunter.
Better than Cody


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of Terry Funk
Posts in the ChatBox sometimes
Will probably post "Better than Cody" for each subsequent poster he names three things about


----------



## Tony

- Taught me how to rotate sigs 
- Fan of wrestlers that I like (Punk, Bryan, Ziggler)
- The Best in the World (or at least wants to be)


----------



## Oxidamus

Is most often the person last posting in this thread when I click on it
I know barely anything about him bar the basics (still one of my fave people though)
May know the fact I can only say things about his top tier signatures and avatars, or mention his sports fandom or wrestling fandom in this thread due to the aforementioned lack of knowledge deters me from posting after him
:side:


----------



## XxTalonxX

Likes anything wrestling related.
Has over 8,377 and still going.
Joined on 1-30-2012.


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of the Kizarny gimmick in the WWE
- Green tea is his favorite flavor of tea
- ROH fan


----------



## Callisto

Probably thinks I overrate the shit out of Archer.
Is excited as I am for the return of The Boondocks.
Certified Canadian yet?


----------



## Aizen

Likes Depeche Mode. (Y)
From the words of Cody, a jealous Gaga wannabe. 
He/She tend to stole avy's


----------



## A$AP

- Don't know who the hell he is
- Diablo player
- Phil Collins fan?


----------



## Tony

- Gundam avatar
- Fan of Hip Hop
- Named after A$AP Rocky


----------



## PUNKY

supports the dallas cowboys.
likes the beatles and jimi hendrix.
use to have the girl in his av as a sig. (must have changed it fairly recently)


----------



## DGenerationMC

A CM Punk girl
Loves Roman Reigns' hair 
Likes that thing that Ambrose does with his mouth (.....yeah, that thing)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Probably likes Gatorade 
Raw is in his hometown next week
Shawn Michaels fan


----------



## McQueen

Packers Fan (Scum)
Would love a taste of Brandie
Better than Cody


----------



## Tony

- Fan of The Boss
- As evidenced by his user title being named after a popular Springsteen album and song
- Has The Wolf as a sig which includes one of my favorite lines in Pulp Fiction


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- About to binge on post-rock bands.
- Has a long-ass gif in his sig. Plus I'd say that Reigns would be the executioner of the group, since he's the muscle. Dean should be jury.
- Almost definitely cried when Mysterio shaved Punk's head and ended the straight edge jesus saga of his career.


----------



## DareDevil

1- Likes Sci-Fi movies
2- He has all Predator movies
3- He has a poster of Alien on his room


----------



## McQueen

Blind
Lawyer
Possibly enjoys Hentai


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Murderer

hasn't murdered me yet :lel

watching GOT in april :talk


----------



## McQueen

Women
And Children
First


----------



## DareDevil

GOATTEST
Poster
Ever


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes the idea of dating a guy younger than she is
- Like me, hates milk
- Likes some anime called Akame ga Kiru.


----------



## McQueen

Walks like an Egyptian
Will be the focal point of my fantasy novel Necroromancer
Better than Cody


----------



## William Murderface

Loves a nice glass of scotch
Use to have the best avatar on the forum
Can't wait for CHIKARA to return in May


----------



## McQueen

"I'll fuck him up" via rep.
Likes Metal
The Son the family isn't ashamed of


----------



## William Murderface

Makes fun of Cody but likes him more then me :lol
Is excited to see Pete's receding hairline on Mad Men
Knows Hendricks is the best part of Mad Men :homer


----------



## Tony

- Summer Rae avatar
- Punk mark
- Listens to Dethklok


----------



## A$AP

Looks to be an ROH guy
From the sunshine state
Possibly Asian


----------



## Oxidamus

Black
Canadian
Thinks he sees Magic on a regular basis with the supposed Lakers get-up-ed Indian-Canadians


----------



## charlesxo

Turrible
Thinks A$AP is black
Fugly asian chick set


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Used to have his text on the right side
Likes the nudes he got from Sono
#AllRedEverything


----------



## PUNKY

likes the walking dead. (Y)
favorite wrestlers include punk,reigns,lita. (Y)
lives in wisconsin. (never been there so maybe thumbs up) ?


----------



## Skins

is a girl
probably hates AJ
yet another female Ambrose and shield mark unk2


----------



## Tony

- Shares same interests as me
- Worships the ground HBK walks on
- Also Renee and Eva Marie


----------



## Molfino

Is a shield fan
Lives in LA?
Got post number 4162 in this thread..


----------



## PUNKY

mick foley mark.
same age as me.
scottish.


----------



## Oxidamus

A girl
A [name not used for no purpose] :vince4 girl
If it wasn't for the Shield, would probably have stopped watching after [name not used for no purpose] :vince4 left


----------



## Pratchett

-Not a girl
-Is ahead of the curve as a Rusev mark
-Sig made me think he was someone else at first


----------



## PUNKY

use to be called pratchett.
likes fishing.
don't think iv'e ever spoke to him before.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Probably enjoyed Paige/Emma from NXT Arrival.
- Obviously DESPISES Rollins since he's the only Shield member not included in her avi/sig combo.
- Helping make the Shield thread the wettest thread on the forum.


----------



## Pharmakon

Fan of Aliens
Probably has watched every Alien Movie
Enjoys other sci-fi movies and shows


----------



## Máscara Dorada

14er.
I don't get the avatar.
Is probably mad the new Botchamania got taken down fast by WWE.


----------



## Oxidamus

Wicked signature at the moment.
The more I look at it the more smoother it gets.
Weirdly it also gets more fake looking. :hmm:


----------



## jamesbondage

Sasha Banks fan
Aussie?
Likes Mascarita's signature


----------



## charlesxo

Likes BDSM?
2.59 PPD
no caps swag


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Would probably start slashing his wrists if Total Divas was cancelled.
- Overdue for a name change.
- Will have that sig forever since there's no chance Skins quits the Klan, and even less of a chance that Oxi stops being a cunt. 8*D


----------



## charlesxo

Reminded me of my name change :mark:
Voted GOAT 13'er
Fuck yo couch


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Recently repped me 
Not a fan of Nikki Bella
Probably not a fan of her BF either


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

~ Wondering what's going on with the auction draft.
~ Having a busy thread-making day.
~ Most likely enjoys watching ZLATAN.


----------



## Chrome

Interesting taste in gifs 
Is a Patriots fan
Always has a cool avy/sig combo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

> Not looking forward to Marshall and/or Jeffrey having to visit Revis Island in the coming season. :brady2
> Surely uses Google Chrome as his browser.
> "You mess with the bull, you get the horns."


----------



## Al Borland

Alien sig on rotation
Alien Avy
Attendee of comic-con?:draper2


----------



## PUNKY

is from canada.
one of his favorite wrestlers is jericho.
is currently online.


----------



## Chrome

Is a Punk fan
Is also a girl
A big fan of the Shield thread


----------



## PUNKY

is also a fan of the shield judging by his sig. :agree: (Y)
also likes punk,ambrose,stonecold. (Y)
is a fan of anything chicago related. (Y)


----------



## charlesxo

Has a vagina
No profile love for Rollins :jordan
Still waiting on Paige


----------



## Chrome

Total Divas fan
Is Asian
About to get another name change


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik

Is a Chicago Bulls fan.
Is a Shield fan.
Has 5,185 posts as of this writing.


----------



## Silverdust

Has a standard of like 1 post per month
Lives in England.. somewhere.
Ugh that avatar is so small.. Hurts my eyes to move closer to see what it is.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Is a fan of Goldust
Which automatically makes him one of the best posters on here
However is a newb so thing 2 is N/A


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

* Enjoys this thread.
* The king of this thread.
* Would kill to protect this thread.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*GOAT avatar (Really, go post in the rate avatar thread so I can give u a ten)
*Very active in this part of the forum
*Has about 400 posts per month


----------



## Gretchen

Big fan of Lucha Libre and Cody Rhodes
Wonder what his reaction would be to some idiot in the WWE section that claimed that Mysterio is one of the worst wrestlers ever fpalm
Fun guy


----------



## McQueen

Probably has a mustashe.
Lives the American Dream.
Always burning? Should probably see a doctor about that.


----------



## Pharmakon

Fan of :arn
highway jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Was born to run


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Enjoys cartoons (duh)
Enjoys Botchamania (duuuuh)
Enjoys Daniel Bryan (duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh)


----------



## PUNKY

lives in the land of "hot blonde chicks".
likes rey mysterio.
is apparently gonna change his sig soon.


----------



## McQueen

Digs the Shield
Just over 1000 posts.
"I'm a (Anything) Girl" isn't an applicable statement on WrestlingForum. There are no girls on the internet.


----------



## Tony

- Sick Arn Anderson avatar
- Likes Pulp Fiction
- Is Born to run


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Has a sig of The Shield dominating
But does not have a sig of a beautiful Asian girl
Not sure which way to feel about that


----------



## charlesxo

This N*gga 
0.61 
Plays Pocket Monsters


----------



## Make_The_Grade

...I remember him...
...We were rivals he and I
...Before he abandoned me for bigger and better things...


----------



## Pratchett

-I remember him
-I remember the Spyro avy
-He is the biggest and best thing in this thread


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Not sure what the name of the third book in the Infected series is called, but he's reading it and FREAKING OUT.
Possibly enjoyed the Scooby Doo appearance on Raw.
Likes to counter my 'interesting' rep with his own 'interesting' rep.


----------



## SonoShion

My soulmate
We approximately have an agreement of 85-90% in terms of cinema
People in the chatbox thought/think we're the same person


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

~ Like me, has probably alienated many people by constantly quoting movies, usually at inappropriate times. (Patrick Bateman's "You're not terribly important to me" line at a funeral may not have been the best idea.)
~ If we happen to be in the chatbox at the same time, oh you better believe MOVIEBOX is right around the corner.
~ Had there been a Rantsamania this year, would probably have tagged with me and blarg in a handicap match against those Love Exposers Cody and Bubz in a battle to the death over whether LE is GOAT or not.


----------



## McQueen

Leave Bubz alone hes a cripple.
just admit you, blarg and Sono are Alt Accounts
You'd probably win that tag match because Cody would get distracted by a child in the crowd.


----------



## Chrome

Is a Bears fan. 
Big fan of Bruce Springsteen
Has been here nearly 8 years now


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

McQueen said:


> Leave Bubz alone hes a cripple.
> just admit you, blarg and Sono are Alt Accounts
> You'd probably win that tag match because Cody would get distracted by a child in the crowd.


I should have added you to Cody and Bubz's team and made it 3-on-3, since Bubz probably gets offended by the word 'handicap.'

Chrome:

~ Sig is the greatest thing I've ever seen in the history of the universe.
~ Was possibly a fan of Bull Buchanan. Can't think of any other reason for the bull in his avatar :hmm:
~ Should change his name to Firefox.


----------



## Nostalgia

Used to post in the DVD thread
Big fan of the Into The Wild movie
Apparently sends creepy/weird things in reps to people but I wouldn't know because I've never received one. :hmm:


----------



## Chrome

Formerly known as rise
Big Ziggler fan
Should check his rep as I sent him a lovely gif ABH sent me not too long ago :side:


----------



## Aizen

Dat sig is the best I've seen here so far. :lol
I'm guessing he saw the great M. Jordan with the Bulls. :jordan2
He knows when a user is a rejoiner, even better than the Admins. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

~ Goes to a church just to imitate a Carnifex music video

~ Stumps folks by loving Death Metal but has a Phil Collins reference tied w/'em

~ May like Demon Hunter or says screw you to the band and just thought it would make a snazzy username


----------



## Aizen

:hmm: Seems to know me better, than any girlfriends that I had.
He likes womens......well not womens yet. 8*D
He will be wet if Gaga starts to sing with Periphery, while he's with his harem of virgins. :woolcock


----------



## Chrome

Has a cool name
Is also a Bulls fan (Y)
Hopefully isn't a rejoiner :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has an awesome Roxbury gif in his sig
Chicago sport teams mark
Likes Stacy Keibler


----------



## Oxidamus

Contemplated cutting his hair to a mohawk for football
Didn't do it because he cares for his hair
Makes me picture him as Roman Reigns, even though I did before


----------



## Gretchen

No sold PM
Probably doesn't appreciate the GOAT
Whom I may or may not seem to have an unhealthy obsession with discussing lately unk2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Likes to talk about CP Munk in moderation
Appreciates the GOAT
Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## Chrome

Is a Punk fan
From Washington DC 
Seems to like ROH


----------



## Oxidamus

Sent me the most absolutely disgusting reputation ever
Probably knows I will never get over this
Minus 5 stars





RhodesForWHC said:


> No sold PM
> Probably doesn't appreciate the GOAT
> Whom I may or may not seem to have an unhealthy obsession with discussing lately unk2


:lol
I haven't been replying to PMs lately. I can't explain why, I'm just so fucking lazy man.

I love Punk though. I wouldn't go as far as to say he's... better than Jericho... and I'm definitely not a super mark.


----------



## Tony

- Biggest Kyary Pamyu Pamyu mark in the forum
- Loves NXT
- Having a hard time choosing between Lauren Mayberry and Kyary Pamu Pamyu


----------



## William Murderface

Has a pretty epic gif of The Shield
Might go to SummerSlam this year since he resides in LA
Loves that Asian meat


----------



## PUNKY

two of his fave wrestlers are rollin's and punk. (Y)
obviously loves summer rae. (Y)
evil fears him.


----------



## Nostalgia

Wondering if he watched Orton/Christian OTL yet 8*D
Summer Rae fan
Location: Planet Piss

Edit:

Shield fan
Punk fan 
Female


----------



## Oxidamus

Fan of foreign girls
Whiny
LITTLE GIRL


----------



## Máscara Dorada

OXI
Fan of Rusev I guess
Is into Sasha (duh)


----------



## LateTrain27

Fan of Lucha Libre
Has Premium Membership
Has cool Lucha GIF for sig


----------



## Chrome

Likes My little Pony going by his avy
Joined last September
Is an Aussie


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Chicago sports teams
- Has a funny gif of The Authority
- Had the same funny gif but with The Shield


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Sweet taste in music.
- Had to clarify that jesus was straight edge. Always saw that guy as a heroin addict, myself.
- Probably disappointed at The Shield's role at Mania.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Movies? He's your man
Music? He's still your man
Games? I dunno, probably


----------



## charlesxo

I can smell you
I'm creeping around right now
Though you can't see me


----------



## SonoShion

Has the same haircut as I have even though I've to say I only have them slicked back on the weekend.
JELLY because I'll meet the entire TD cast on Friday night.
Enjoys my nude pix...


----------



## Buttermaker

Good kid just drinks too much 
Rocked an avy of joseph gordon-levitt for a while
Frequenter of this section


----------



## Chrome

Has been here nearly 5 years
Has always had that Scott Hall avy since I've been here
Has feuded with Cat in the past


----------



## Obfuscation

~









~









~


----------



## Brock

Muta fan
Mutoh fan
Can usually depend on your Japanese wrestling knowledge.


----------



## RyanPelley

- Fan of the best ever
- Resides across the Atlantic Ocean
- Fan of older wrestling (I think?)


----------



## Chrome

Is also from the Hoosier state
Probably not too thrilled with the Pacers' play as of late
Funny poster


----------



## McQueen

Chicago Sports fan (Y)
Lives in Indiana
Former Bass Player for 80's Musical Legend Eddie Money.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ wonders if he remembers having a Chris Hero avatar way back when, b/c I do. A better time.

~ typical American tyrant wanting to support his country w/a blind love, but having a desire to long for a European dame.

~ still sucks <3


----------



## Tony

- Sent me a sweet Natural Born Killers rep (Y)
- A regular in the DVD thread
- A huge Lady Gaga fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A nice Asian fellow
I believe that makes 2 of them
Is probably watching Raw right now


----------



## Oxidamus

Currently a big fan of Megaman
Formerly a big fan of Kirby
May actually just be a really big Super Smash Bros. fan


----------



## Punkhead

Has a cute sig.
Alexandr Rusev fan.
Joined the next month after I did.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The second biggest Hayley Williams fan on the forum. (You'll have to defeat Cody inside hell in a cell to get that #1 spot.)
Recently saw Manowar live.
His PWA name would be a great username.


----------



## TAR

- Cool dude
- Loved Seven Psychopaths
-


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

True Detective Fan - Detective Rustin Spencer "Rust" Cohle!
Great taste in actress - Emma Stone!
Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## Make_The_Grade

His sig is kinda simple, but is creeping me out
His or her, I'm not sure
The face in the username is throwing me off


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Make*'s everyone dress up as dancers so
*The* ballet he's working on will get a good
*Grade* from critics in the paper


----------



## Brock

Alien :mark:
Usually knows his onions
Likes a debate


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Avy-epic
Sig-almost as epic
Name...he has one...


----------



## Tony

- Sonic fan
- Mega Man fan
- Likes video games


----------



## LateTrain27

-Shield fan
-American
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Make_The_Grade

His avatar makes my avatar look like crum
From the same place as BLEU and no longer Oxi
As well as TAR and Rush


----------



## IntellectualSavior

1. Loves Video Games
2. Loves Sonic the Hedgehog (Hell yeah, man! High five!)
3. Is probably going to play as Mega Man when Smash 4 comes out. 

:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Sandow Fan
Must hate the product right now because he's a Sandow Fan
Very UNSandow Sandow avi i.e. skulls - are they intellectual?


----------



## LateTrain27

-Likes Dragon Ball Z
-Fan of THE REAL ROCK N ROLLA
-Only joined last month


----------



## Oxidamus

Avatar constantly reminding me of MLP
May actually be from MLP
Don't really care overall, MLP doesn't annoy me, but curious.


----------



## Trublez

Asian girl in sig probably had eyelid surgery to get eyes _that_ big.

Lives in a shitty neighborhood, apparently.

Rusev hit, Rusev crush.


----------



## Chrome

Going by his avy/sig, is an Indica Renegade fan
Only been here a year but already has a couple name changes
Posts alot in the TNA section


----------



## cazwell

Loves glowing avatars
Posts with quite witty and funny replies
Rick Roll'in everyone that reads your posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Your name isn't capitalized, that upsets me.
You've been here for about 2 months
And already upset me...nah jk


----------



## Aizen

People who know him better think he would kill for this thread.
What would he think is the worst boss from Mega-man franchise.
A 13'r like me.


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't have a signature.
Says Make The Grade would kill for this thread, as if he himself wouldn't.
Totally unacceptable.



S.A.M. said:


> Asian girl in sig probably had eyelid surgery to get eyes _that_ big.


Probably. :sad:


----------



## Chrome

....








....






































....


----------



## Tony

- Rooting for the White Sox
- Never gonna give you up
- Happy about the Bulls winning tonight against the Hawks


----------



## NoyK

- Has a cute asian beauty in his avatar
- Is from LA
- Rollins in his sig :lmao


_damn I suck at this now_


----------



## Trublez

Orton fan.
Ronaldo fan.
Isn't active on here much these days because he's...


----------



## Punkhead

Strong. Used to be in red.
Agressive. An active user in rep circle jerks.
Malicious. Should check his rep.


----------



## charlesxo

Hail
and
Kill


----------



## TAR

- Sends some wicked reps
- Olivia 'Jager Bleach' Munn
- Sono sent you nudes? Mad jelly, yo.


----------



## Punkhead

If he thinks BLEU's reps are wicked, he should see ABH's reps.
Emma Stone.
Seriously, EMMA STONE :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

TAR knows about my rep, he once pleaded with me to stop sending them. :hayden3

- Is more like Beavis than Butthead.
- Probably jealous that I once saw Disturbed live.
- "DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU MESS WITH THE (MANO)WARRIOR?!"


----------



## Nostalgia

Sent me a disturbing rep :ann1
Lived up to his reputation of sending creepy reps :ann1
Avy creeps me out too :ann1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Is clearly a PUSSY 8*D
- One of the best posters when I used to frequent the official match/dvd discussion thread.
- Not much of a Bryan fan though, so is possibly rooting for :hhh2 on Sunday?


----------



## Gandhi

- Repped me something pretty creepy, but I loved it. 
- Thinks the guy on my avi/sig looks like a lovely fella
- Is a fan of Goldust


----------



## normal situation

Likes Breaking Bad (Y)

Likes Jak and Daxter (Y)(Y)

Has green repped me twice (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## cazwell

Has the same month of birth as me
Loves a bit of the big Bray dominating DB porn
A fan of the beautiful :lelbrock face


----------



## William Murderface

Enjoys Ron Simmons
Is very new to the forum
Has 131 posts


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Favorite wrestler is Jericho
Sent me an awesome rep a few days ago
Fan of the LA Angels


----------



## Tony

- Fan of the Milwaukee Brewers
- Fan of the Shield (Reigns even moreso)
- Swag has been off the charts since May 2012


----------



## Oxidamus

Games & Trivia Main Eventer.
Fan of possibly everything, never seen him slate a wrestler.
Has a great Shield GIF in his signature that looks kinda like Ambrose is falling before getting hit by the spear from Reigns. :argh:


----------



## Diamondando112

Joined in january 2012
has posted 9,448 times
has some k-pop gif as a signature


----------



## LateTrain27

-Australian
-Believes in the Shield
-Member of the YES! Movement


----------



## NoyK

- Haven't seen him around
- Has a good "WWE Favorites" list
- Is a brony :side:


----------



## Oxidamus

Has mixed emotions on other posters
His favourite wrestler is horrible atm
Gets shit for being a friend(?) of BULLY's



Diamondando112 said:


> has some k-pop gif as a signature










J-pop .


----------



## normal situation

Formerly known as Oxi

First saw you in the NXT section

Not a fan of Bray Wyatt


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Ironically, their name isn't bland
Knows of BRAZZERS
I guess we now know what you do in your spare time


----------



## McQueen

Plays a lot of old school games
Is MEGA into MEGA MAN
C Minus Student, barely makes the grade.


----------



## Oxidamus

Considered one of the "old men" of the forum.
Is incredibly anti-Redguard and pro-Argonian.
Often feuding heavily with SoupBro the Redguard(?) over this.


----------



## Nostalgia

Changed his awful sig 8*D
Thinks I'm really whiny :kobe
Often names the 3 worst things about me in this thread :side:


----------



## Gretchen

Has had the same sig and avi for a while now
Should make one of them some sort of banner/gif of someone like Punk, Ziggler, Jericho, or Christian, imo
Would mark out for Ziggler if attended Raw


----------



## Chrome

Loves to dish out the rep
Attended Raw this past week
Recently got a name change


----------



## Nostalgia

Recognizes that I've used the same avy and sig for a while. 
Doesn't realize that my lack of interest in the wrestling product causes me to try something different with my profile, and now that I've done that, I like it, and I'm keeping it like this for a while.
Has many quality gifs in his sig

Edit: damn I was really late lol

Repped me some weird thing that ABH repped him :side:
Uses Google Crome I assume
Location: Indy


----------



## Tony

- At times posts in the DVD thread
- A big fan of Christian and Dolph Ziggler
- Has a calming avatar and a lovely sig


----------



## McQueen

Obviously a girl because she has a girl in her avatar
Can walk on water and turn wine into water
Sig is incorrect as Bryan Danielson was the American Dragon, however I like the sig and just needed something else to point out.


----------



## Pratchett

-Currently resembles Al Pacino from "Serpico"
-Appreciates the finer things in life, like Star Wars
-Fighting to maintain the G_OLD STANDARD_ here on this forum


----------



## McQueen

Older than me.
Eat chicken Wings in public
Has the same name as me (I think)


----------



## shutupchico

likes cooked onions in burgers
likes young girls
respected member


----------



## Ruth

- Has likely had the phrase "Shut up, Chico" shoved down his throat in rants more times than he can remember.
- Account will be seven years old in about two weeks time.
- Ain't got time for no BITCH-ASS CAPITAL LETTERS, NO SIR.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ fruit

~ frooooot

~ froot


----------



## Ruth

- Kodee

- Cowdy

- HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYly


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A great Scotsman, unlike myself
We would've been best friends in high school
Got his hair cut earlier this year


----------



## Chrome

Likes video games judging by his avy/sig combo
Joined last January
By far has the most posts ITT


----------



## Oxidamus

Seems to have recently gotten into graphics making(?) ositivity
Showed his face swapping skills to me... :ann1
Likely watching WM30 live in LESS THAN TWELVE HOURS. :kobe3


----------



## Skins

I hate him
I hate him
He likes shitty wrestlers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably the #1 chatter right now.
Should go outside and mingle.
Unless he has agoraphobia.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Is the person I should have replied to.

Has a liking for the _ Alien_ movies.

Seems to be a swell guy.


----------



## Oxidamus

Back to doing his BTB.
Similar, but superior to, the one I tried doing. :side:
Understands the IWC as a whole generally disliked Ryback when he joined.



SKINS said:


> I hate him
> I hate him
> He likes shitty wrestlers


G.E.E.K


----------



## Tony

- RUSEV
- PonPonPon
- Has a beef with SKINS


----------



## Gretchen

Likes Punk/Cena @ NOC 
Pretty much likes every wrestler I do
Is getting into Puro, I think


----------



## McQueen

Had no idea who this was until I looked at his user profile.
Likes CM Punk
And likely mustashes.


----------



## Al Borland

Born to run I guess?
had the same sig for a while
used to have an avy of darth maul i think?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

From the same place as Edge and Christian
As well as Bret Hart and others from the Hart family
Once gave me rep for a post I had made several months prior


----------



## PacoAwesome

Likes Mega Man
He is cool because he likes Mega Man
Makes me want to play Mega Man


----------



## Máscara Dorada

A fan of Daniel Bryan, an must be one happy man (or woman?) at this moment.
A fan of Kazuchika Okada :mark:
I have no idea who this is, which my 2 things above reflects


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- *IKEA*
- Came to London recently, may have walked past me but we'll never know.
- Former auction draft player. Probably wishes someone would restart it at this point.


----------



## Tony

- Sent me the strangest rep a while ago
- Loves Nirvana
- Probably agrees with me when I say that In Utero was their best record


----------



## Chrome

Apparently another victim of ABH and his love for handing out strange rep images :side:
Loves dem Asian chicks going by his avy
Most likely enjoys the fact that the Bulls can still get 50 wins


----------



## Ruth

@StraightEdgeJesus

- Is a way better weeaboo than Oxi
- Is a way better Regular Show fan than Oxi
- Is a way better than Oxi by default for not being a filthy 12er

EDIT: @Chrome

- Recently had his avatar added as a smiley after I resized it for him.
- Has a passable vector of Bryan in his sig.
- Is a filthy 12er.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Recently changed his or her username
Lower-case letters seems to be hot atm
"Addicted to the turbulence"... Whatever that means.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Thinks I'm actively looking for 15 year old chicks :side:

Has educated me on Sweden

Rey Mysterio mark


----------



## charlesxo

creep
WOAT
lel


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Im bleu if I were green I would die if i were green i would die if i were green i would die nanananannanna
Or is i am blue and im a creepy guy im a creep im a guy no just kidding im not wagg nananananana
Once again that lower case


----------



## Tony

- Loves Lucha Libre
- Lives in the The land of hot blonde chicks and complicated furniture
- Probably owns a luchador mask


----------



## Gretchen

Thought I would take his requested Gif in the Gif Thread :side:
Wouldn't have done that tbh
Marked as much as I did for Bryan winning the title


----------



## PUNKY

major punk mark.
lives in the us.
somewhere....


----------



## Máscara Dorada

-Probably (hopefully) would enjoy the return of the RamPaige (The Cradle DDT that is an awesome move)

-Probably marked out as much as I did when Paige got that 3 count.

-Should add to her sig that Paige is also the first girl ever to hold both the NXT Women's Title & the WWE Divas Title and also to hold them at the same time :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

likes caesaro so i'm guessing marked out when he was announced as a heyman guy.
said he was gonna change his sig but hasn't. (not that i'm bothered i like the one you've got now)
still living in the land of hot blonde chicks.


btw thanks for that earlier post, iv'e changed it now. (completely forgot to write about the nxt belt for some reason lol.)


----------



## Callisto

1. Questioning if she's still splooshing for CM Punk
2. Clearly ready for the Terms of Enrampaigement
3. Addicted to the Shield like I.


----------



## Chrome

Is using the Cesaro avy that I made him(At least I think?)
Likes Total Divas
Archer fan


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Cool dude
Funniest avatar currently
Does/Did signatures


----------



## McQueen

FEED HIM MORE
Either a victim of Michael Jackson or Peter Pan fan.
HHH fan.


----------



## Aizen

He Walk like a Man through Atlantic City looking for the Tunnel of Love.
He will give a Brilliant Disguise to Rosalita in Valentine's Day.
And they will Dancing in the Dark.


----------



## McQueen

He can feel it coming in the air tonight
He's been waiting for this moment all of his life
oh lord, oh lord

(Drum Solo)


----------



## Punkhead

Almost 8 years on this forum.
One of the forum main eventers.
Lightning McQueen was named after him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Took over the PWA. Thank you for that :clap
Enjoys Metal rock
Former PWA World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Diamondando112

Likes the Brewers
Believes in the shield
Swag is off the charts


----------



## Oxidamus

^Mixed emotions for the week, I would assume.


----------



## PacoAwesome

RUSEV said:


> ^Mixed emotions for the week, I would assume.


Is a fan of Badass Alexander Rusev.
His Avi is awesome because Rusev in a suit is awesome.
Unlike majority of the forum, actually likes Rusev, and doesn't think of his TV time as a time to look at Lana's legs.


----------



## PUNKY

favourite promotion is njpw.
lives in texas.
bryan mark. :yes


----------



## Tony

- Loves The Shield 
- Really happy that Paige arrived at Raw
- Loves the fact that Paige is both the NXT Women's Champion and WWE Diva's Champion


----------



## Lariat From Hell

McQueen said:


> Either a victim of Michael Jackson or Peter Pan fan.
> .


Have no idea what this means.

Is a Sami Zayn fan.
Loves that Bryan went over HHH
Probably likes Japanese women and/or J-Pop


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of Dolph Ziggler
Has own BTB
Only 556 Posts and a 2.99 PPD count


----------



## Boots To Chests

Recently shortened user name
Enjoys a good tag match 
Thought HHH vs Bryan could have had more brawling


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Bryan mark
Has attended a few events
Has a WWE Championship


----------



## Coach

Is deluded, I am also a Ryback mark when he is out of the ring
His best thread lasted six pages and was about the best "chain pizza" read more at: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/989873-best-chain-pizza.html
He is from


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Another person to mention Peter Pan before I realized they didn't catch the Metallica reference
Finds Ryback's antics to be quite entertaining
Is a fellow Punk fan/mark


----------



## Pharmakon

The only :ryback mark in IWC 
Rhodes Brother's Fan
Sig made by Fourth Wall unk


----------



## McQueen

New
Probably thinks B. Brian Blair is a no good motherfucker.
:yes :yes :yes

And @ Rybackguy yeah I missed the Never Never Land Metallica reference at first. Got it on a read back.


----------



## Magic

old
alzheimers 
likes the actor McQueen who was quite the badass.


----------



## Aizen

Bounce the ball like Koby Bryant. :kobe3
Has the ego of an MVP.
Thinks he's the best of the Sport section and TDL. :kobe10


----------



## Diamondando112

Likes Basketball?
Joined in September 2013
Has 296 Post's


----------



## charlesxo

Straya cunt
14er
Watches the NBL


----------



## Chrome

Not in Australia
Paige mark
Changes his name often


----------



## LateTrain27

Member of over 2 years
Over 5000 posts
Humorous Sig


----------



## Flux

Doesn't like early buses
Presumably enjoys the NJPW product
Presumably enjoyed the Wyatt entrance at Mania'


----------



## Tony

- FLUX
- Apparently his real name is Robbie
- Marks for TMNT and Luke Harper's lariat


----------



## Boots To Chests

Likes Luke Harper 
Enjoys a psychotic heel
Perhaps a big Jake The Snake mark


----------



## Cashmere

1. Is from the same state as me
2. Has over 1k post
3. Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## DGenerationMC

Likes the color red
Likes pretty cars
Likes logos with wings on them


----------



## Oxidamus

CM Punk quote in his signature
Could probably replace Tampa Bay, Florida with "everyone"
Based CM Punk letting his fans down. :sad:


----------



## Cashmere

1. Is a Rusev fan
2. Has over 8k post
3. Is from Ocenia


----------



## Al Borland

Say make money money make money money..
Newbie
Under the age of 21?


----------



## Cashmere

1. Likes soccer
2. Over 1k post
3. Has been acknowledged by Steiner



Al Borland said:


> Under the age of 21?


I'm 21 to be exact


----------



## Oxidamus

New poster.
Introduced himself in Anything.
Is apparently at my girlfriends house... Which is my house. :cena3


----------



## Al Borland

Still marking for dat Rusev
Watches COPS possibly with no pants on
A regular in this section


----------



## Punkhead

Posts in Eastern Europe Discussion Thread.
Zenit fan.
Is a nice guy.


----------



## Diamondando112

Make's most of the PWA threads
Like's Beavis and butthead ( I think it is)
Joined in December 2011


----------



## Make_The_Grade

A High School student
Should make sure to keep his grades up
His or her, so I won't offend


----------



## Coach

Makes the grade (I assume)
Said he would not offend the poster (two above my post) by calling them a him/her but made the mistake of calling them "his" 
Is shy


----------



## Chrome

Named after a Punk move
Probably misses G-Rated Is Coming
Has been here nearly a year now


----------



## McQueen

Could say he/she is ONATOPP of the world
Clever Sig
Shiny


----------



## Tony

- Plays The Last of Us judging by the avatar
- Probably played The Last of Us DLC
- A violent survivor, again pertaining to The Last of Us


----------



## Chrome

Is a Sami Zayn mark
Happy Bryan won this past Sunda
Has been here over 3 years now


----------



## Gretchen

Pretty much likes the same wrestlers as I do
GOAT sig
GOAT avatar


----------



## McQueen

13'er
RHODES SCHOLAR
VOICE OF THE VOICELESS VOICEOVER


----------



## charlesxo

2nd in post count on Wrestlingforum.com
Al Pacino
Obviously likes the animated film *Cars*


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Boots To Chests

Is a Paige mark
Wishes better for the divas division 
Would have preferred a better match between Paige and AJ.


----------



## McQueen

I've never seen Cars.


----------



## Oxidamus

Has never seen cars (like myself)
May have posted in the wrong thread
If that's true, sure may be old.


----------



## Gretchen

Has never seen cars (unlike myself)
Didn't read last page of thread to catch the reason as to why post above him was made
Fan of a certain 3rd generation wrestler who happens to be inferior to :ziggler2


----------



## McQueen

No Rogue put *Obviously likes the film Cars* and I was just like Nope, not seen it.

Camel Clutching Fools
Oxi, but not an Oximoron
Possibly Namor the Submariner


----------



## Oxidamus

RFWHC said:


> Has never seen cars (unlike myself)
> Didn't read last page of thread to catch the reason as to why post above him was made
> Fan of a certain 3rd generation wrestler who happens to be inferior to :ziggler2


Thinks I am a big fan of Orton. :kobe
Oh wait he means Axel. :axel
Is entirely wrong about Axel being an inferior _wrestler_ to Ziggler. :ziggler2



McQueen said:


> No Rogue put *Obviously likes the film Cars* and I was just like Nope, not seen it.
> 
> Camel Clutching Fools
> Oxi, but not an Oximoron
> Possibly Namor the Submariner


May murder me for calling him old with no grounds. :side:
May actually be Bruce Springsteen.
Or that guy from The Last of Us. Or maybe is just covering his tracks as Arn Anderson.


----------



## charlesxo

Dicknose
Fails at negging
*Obligatory ****** love mention*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Marked when Paige made her debut
Probably didn't like how it turned out
Doesn't care cause she's the new Divas Champion


----------



## Diamondando112

Like's megaman
Likes sonic
Probably like's both sega and nintendo


----------



## Oxidamus

Marks for the SHIELD, but it is unknown to me which one most.
Wishes Warrior was with us. :jose
Making his way to _*MAIN EVENT STATUS*_.


----------



## Chrome

Created the infamous dicknose smiley
RUSEV mark
Joined the same month and year I did


----------



## Gandhi

- Thought heel Micheal Cole was horrible
- Alexander Rusev fan
- Wade Barret fan


----------



## Punkhead

Posts more in non-wrestling sections.
Best African user on this site.
Likes the way Cesaro looks.


----------



## Trublez

Luche libre fan.
Riding on the Hayley Williams train.
Makes my user CP aesthetically pleasing. :yum:


----------



## Chrome

Paige mark
Just had his one-year anniversary on this forum
Is 21


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Should form a stable with the users Firefox and Safari to take down the authority. I may have made this joke before.
Personally preferred his avi/sig combo the other way around.
Often a victim (though I wouldn't use that word :hayden2) of my soft, huggable reps.


----------



## McQueen

Often a Victim in life.
Movin' on Up, to the East Side, to the deluxe Apartment in the sky.
Possibly named Ellen.


----------



## Chrome

Plays Last of Us
Let's not start sucking each other's dicks quite yet
Arn Anderson mark



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Often a victim (though I wouldn't use that word :hayden2) of my soft, huggable reps.


Hopefully you've enjoyed my reps too, as they're a lotta laughs. :noah2


----------



## Oxidamus

Top notch render man.
Currently into comedic face-swapping.
Really likes basketing balls.


----------



## Pharmakon

Aussie Fan
Rusev Mark
The Unofficial #SASHAKREW WF Leader


----------



## PUNKY

relatively new to the forum.
likes sheikybaby. 
and also daniel bryan.


----------



## Magic

cm punk fan
girl
not very creative with usernames :side:


----------



## LFC_Styles

Plays Mafia
Has basketball player as avatar
Is Unbowed, Unbent and Unbrken


----------



## Chrome

Liverpool fan
Twice won the PWA Hardcore Championship
From England


----------



## GREEK FREAK

EDIT:

Probably wants to see CM Punk return
Fan of Chicago sport teams
Lives in Indy

2 time Hardcore champ in PWA
Wants to give me Reigns for Cena 
In the chatbox


----------



## Máscara Dorada

PWA player
Has a team with Leon Knuckles
Is in my draft and just captured CM Punk for 7.1M :lmao


----------



## Tony

- Enjoys CMLL
- I'm guessing doesn't enjoy WWE
- Awesome double powerbomb sig


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Hyped at Nirvana going into the rock n roll hall of fame.
Probably thinks Bryan should FINALLY name his running knee finisher. Solid Knee Plus needs to be made official.
Pretty sure we'd have a swell (yes, swell) time if we hung out. Similar tastes and all that.


----------



## RoosterSmith

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hyped at Nirvana going into the rock n roll hall of fame.
> Probably thinks Bryan should FINALLY name his running knee finisher. Solid Knee Plus needs to be made official.
> Pretty sure we'd have a swell (yes, swell) time if we hung out. Similar tastes and all that.


I met AlienBountyHunter in a Human Centipede. I was the B, he was the A. He kept making funny comments like, "Hey guys, that chicken taste funny to you?" We've been best buds ever since.

He loves long walks on the beach. 

He does not love Duran Duran.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

^^^ loves John Cena, hates The Shield, watched the golf tonight


----------



## McQueen

From Sweden
Born in 1979
Has a tattoo of a tiger on his left bicep


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Loves Scottish Queens (hence the name)
Is drinking a beer right now
Is thinking about watching porn later


----------



## Lariat From Hell

edit:

Liked the warrior
Joined the same year as me
Dat rep


----------



## Chrome

Joined last October
Ryback and Reigns fan
Has done a BTB thread


----------



## McQueen

Former 2x Intercontinental Champion
HE GONE
Amateur Equestrian


----------



## Chrome

Multiple time RANTSAMANIA champion
Top 5 in post count on this site
Lives somewhere in Minnesota


----------



## ManureTheBear

Best taste in sexy X-men
May or may not be the dude to hit up for TNA knockout shoot photos
Fan of Happy Endings


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Doesn't post enough (judging by his post count)
Loves the Fallen Angel (and rightfully so)
Possible serial killer (I just have that feeling)


----------



## Chrome

Just returned after not posting in awhile
Tom Brady fan
Has a nice Warrior sig


----------



## Gretchen

Just switched avatar and signature w/ one another
Super happy that Bryan is getting pushed
Should post in the CB when good posters are discussing wrestling in there (Sono, SEJ, SoupBro, Oxi, etc)


----------



## Chrome

Has a cool rotation of sigs
Really wants me to be in that chatbox(I'll try to post more in there :side
Hopefully enjoyed the rep I sent him yesterday


----------



## Fanjawi

Apparently "HE GONE" xD 
Has a signature of someone I don't know.
Dat rep tho.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Liverpool fan, thinks they were lucky to beat Sunderland , will be watching Raw tonight hoping to see Sting


----------



## Magic

warrior fan
enjoys the ganja?
likely still enjoys wrestling


----------



## Nostalgia

Former Usernames: Magic, Kingslayer, wwetna1 or PSYCH or Saiyans, walls, UnDeFeatedKing, Showtime, Red Viper, Magic, LUCK
Possibly had the most username changes on the forum
joined in 2009


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Was a WWF fan in the 80's
Watches porn
Is drunk right now


----------



## William Murderface

Is showing his love for The Ultimate Warrior
Joined a little over a year ago
Is most likely gonna watch RAW tonight


----------



## Nostalgia

Summer Rae fan
Idk if he's been watching season 2 of Total Divas for her, I haven't watched any of Season 2 yet
Thought Orton/Christian from OTL was mediocre to my surprise


----------



## ManureTheBear

Likes him some X-Box
Huge Jack Johnson fan (I guess)
Is the single reason Hulk Hogan gets a pass since 2010, but it's cool.


----------



## PUNKY

from south africa.
likes rugby.
tna fan.


----------



## Fanjawi

CM Punk girl.
Shield.. girl.
Dean Ambrose.. girl.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Sees the obvious
Has a small amount of posts
Joined in '13


----------



## Gretchen

Two wrestlers that I dislike in sig
Likes CM GOAT and Dolph Ziggler, too, though
Quite definitely not the IWC'S only Ryback mark


----------



## RoosterSmith

Takes his old records off the shelf. 

Often sits and listens to them by himself. 

Today's music ain't got the same soul, he prefers the old time rock & roll ...


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Likes Indy Wrestling
Is a good poster
11er


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

thinks he's the only ryback mark on the web

Roman Reigns mark

makes BTBs


----------



## Tony

- Biggest Swagger mark in the forum (maybe next to Jack Thwagger)
- Loves Asian cuties
- A pretty cool guy


----------



## RoosterSmith

Is straightedge. 
Is the the Messiah. 
Is more sure than I am wether he's an asian girl or wether or not that's just a profile pic.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Cool user name
Guns N Roses fan (hope you've read Slash's autobiography, it's hilarious)
Is eagerly waiting for Raw

Edit:- was meant for StraightEdgeJesus


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Will see in Raw thread
Showing that Warrior love
That usertitle though


----------



## Jesus_Hong

The only Ryback mark (definitely true)
Is happy he just watched Ryback win on Raw
Enjoyed the Warrior ten bell salute


----------



## Aizen

Goes to the same Patriot church like Soup, to worship Tom Brady.
Some might say, he has a Wonderwall, with a picture of Liam Gallagher.
Someday you will find him caught beneath the landslide, in a Champagne Supernova in the Sky.


----------



## McQueen

Use Crossbows, sometimes two at a time
Can summon a crow.
Possibly the 4th Winchester Brother?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Argonian lover 
Redguard hater
White*


----------



## McQueen

Black on the outside
White on the inside
Tom Brady on his wall above his bed.


----------



## Chrome

Is a VIOLENT SURVIVOR
Rarely posts in the WWE sections
Seems to be liked by everyone


----------



## Oxidamus

May have a foot fetish
Or at least a tickling fetish
Currently behind StraightEdgeJesus when it comes to being the last poster in the thread when I check it out.


----------



## Aizen

The leader of the cult Sashakrew.
Probably the only member so far.
He's been groped by Rusev, explaining his love for him. :side:


----------



## Gandhi

- Joined WF on the same month I did
- Thinks Paige is hot
- Black metal fan


----------



## Cashmere

1. Is from Egypt
2. Is searching for a new alias
3. Probably likes Resident Evil


----------



## Chrome

Cincinnati sports fan
Also likes the Spurs 
Is new here


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Foot fetish
GOAT AVATAR
Named after a browser


----------



## Nostalgia

Ryback mark
Not the only one in the IWC
Location: Never Never Land


----------



## McQueen

One of the better 11'ers
Lifes a beach
Pain from an old wound. Should see a doctor.


----------



## PUNKY

likes hockey.
been here since 06.
beat me by about 10 secs on doing nostalgia's.


----------



## McQueen

Is a CM Punk Girl..
Is a girl..... on the internet? Does not compute.
Sexually harrassed by WAGG at least once.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Forum vet
Dat rep
One of the best sigs in the game


----------



## SonoShion

Was mad when I negged him iirc.
Ryback had his chance but will never be a top tier guy again. That makes him probably sad.
Has good tastes in Rasslers nonetheless I just figured.


----------



## Gretchen

Attended 'Mania
Was a part of the fantastic post-'Mania Raw for the second consecutive year
Marked out for Ziggles' cash in during last year's edition, as would I


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Has a good taste in 
Thinks Cody Rhodes should be a World Chap
Marked for the cash in


----------



## Bushmaster

Books his own shows in BTB

Fan of the Rhodes Brothers

Supposedly the IWC's only Ryback mark


----------



## McQueen

Will have 3 sons named
Thomas
Brady
& Scouts-Many-Marshes


----------



## SonoShion

Fights against the arthouse system
Used brandiexoxo's titts for masturbation at least 3 times
Approximately a decade older than me


----------



## A$AP

Is a total weirdo
Fallen Angels fan
Cesaro mark


----------



## Chrome

GFX artist
Did a promo for Rantsamania last year
Has 1992 in Roman numberals in his usertitle


----------



## Bushmaster

Posts in the Hip Hop thread alot
Member of the PS4 club
makes the GOAT gifs










Ninja'd :lel


Lives in Indy

fan of Famke Janssen :banderas

a fan of Bryan and shocked black guy :shiiit


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Tom Brady and the New England Patriots
- Thinks Seth Rollins is the best member in The Shield
- Praises the Sun


----------



## Chrome

Great Daniel Bryan sig
New Asina cutie in his avy
Is in a Paradise City


----------



## A$AP

Rooting for the Hawks
Good taste in bond girls :zayn3
Frequents the smiley thread


----------



## William Murderface

Has a dope ass sig
Might be an anime fan
Has got a $ in his name


----------



## Oxidamus

Marking for the possibility of the rise of Bad News.
Also possibly marking for the rise of Summer Rae.
Would probably explode with joy if they both got serious pushes.


----------



## A$AP

Exposes himself in public
Has Rusev's theme as his ringtone
Needs to change his name back


----------



## Punkhead

One of the best GFX posters here.
Posts in Rants a lot.
Should never change his name.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

MANOWAR :mark:
Part of PWA
Has a great taste in music from what I know


----------



## Punkhead

Apparently, likes the same kind of music that I do.
DISTURBED :mark
One of very few people who still like Ryback on this site.


----------



## Chrome

Hayley Williams mark
Likes Beavis & Butthead 
Once was deep in red rep but has recovered very nicely since then


----------



## NoyK

- Is a regular in the chatbox (I think)
- Reps some quality stuff
- His avatar made me chuckle quite a lot irl :lol


----------



## Gretchen

From Portugal
Rarely ever posts or goes online
Marks for Randy Orton and CR7


----------



## LateTrain27

Marks for Punk
Over 5,000 posts in under a year.
Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Should board the love train instead of the late train.
Was born in 1927.
Being from Australia, has probably experienced something menacing crawling up his toilet.


----------



## NoyK

- Is one of the best 2013 newcomers
- Has quite a... unique taste for...uh..things?
- Leaves me some of the creepiest reps ever :side:


----------



## Punkhead

Shares birthday with Candice Michelle.
Football fan.
Great quote in the sig.


----------



## Gandhi

- Pretty huge fan of Gothic metal
- From central/eastern Europe
- Is fluent in Russian! :mark:


----------



## ManureTheBear

Not afraid to share even his stranger opinions
Fan of Boondocks
Also a child of sun-kissed Africa


----------



## Chrome

Christopher Daniels fan
G&T regular
Part of PWC


----------



## Pharmakon

Bulls Fan
:taker HE GONE :shiiit 
Premium Member


----------



## A$AP

Proud Tehksun
Bryan Mark
Botchamania Enthusiast


----------



## NoyK

- His current avatar has been in his profile for longer than a month, which is a record to him, I think
- Probably still thinks he's black
- Might be eating raspberries as we speak


----------



## Skins

fellow gundam fan
makes me laugh in the CB
hoping his Jayz smiley gets added :ti


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Has good match taste
Will see him in the official match division thread later today
Shawn Michaels doe


----------



## William Murderface

Thinks he's the only Ryback mark
Might be a Metallica fan
Loves the Rhodes


----------



## Gretchen

Haven't seen him around in a while 
Big fan of great wrestlers
Attending this year's SummerSlam, I think


----------



## William Murderface

RFWHC said:


> *Haven't seen him around in a while*
> Big fan of great wrestlers
> Attending this year's SummerSlam, I think


Been working 

Biggest Cody Rhodes fan I know
Always sends me excellent rep of my favorites
Might be jealous I'm going to SummerSlam


----------



## Chrome

Nice Summer Rae avy
Is celebrating his 8th anniversary on this forum :hb
Barrett mark


----------



## Joshi Judas

Uses Google Chrome
Good with making gifs in the Premium Members section
American.

Yeah I was really reaching there with the 3rd point :lol


----------



## m i k e

took baths up to a certain age and then transitioned to showers.

has had a haircut.

preferred candy to vegetables as a child.


----------



## Oxidamus

Actually thinks Quoth the Raven AKA RAINNMAKAHH has had a haircut. EVER. :ti
Very new to the forum, aka wrestlingforum.com jobber
Is named m i k e


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

His dream Mania 31 main event is Curtis Axel vs Rusev.
If there was a mass WF meet up, he'd possibly be barraged with stones by some members.
We almost have the same WF birthday.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

In Utero :mark:
Alien :mark:
Dat post count


----------



## Tony

- IWC's only Ryback mark 
- Also likes Roman Reigns
- Also likes Cody Rhodes and Goldust


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Has probably the best Daniel Bryan sig I've seen on the forum (dat Abrown.)
Was barely one month old before Kurt Cobain died.
Also almost has the same WF birthday as me.


----------



## Oxidamus

Would probably join in the stoning of Oxi.
His dream WM31 would actually be a movie.
Likely a big fan of the cinematic hit, WWE Scooby Doo or whatever the fuck it's called.


----------



## Nostalgia

Lazy
Thinks I'm desperate 
RUSEV CRUSH


----------



## SonoShion

Great avi/sig combo
Thirsty
Good guy


----------



## Tony

- Went to Wrestlemania 30
- Probably had a better reaction than the "Undertaker reaction guy"
- Wants to go to Summerslam this year (We could be buddies :mark


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Been searching the globe for more theories regarding _Enemy_. :mark:
100% positive he's done coke off a hooker's breasts while dressed as Patrick Bateman.
Digging the new sig/avi set.

Ninja'd

Likes Guns N Roses but possibly hates Axl Rose since that guy is a cunt.
StraightEdgeDevil was too blasphemous. 
Probably should meet up with Skins to discuss their beloved Cowboys.


----------



## McQueen

Xenomorph
In Utero
Likes horrible movies but not as bad at the others


----------



## A$AP

Arn mark :mark:
Probably still hasn't played Tactics Ogre
PS user


----------



## McQueen

I'm legit playing Tactics Ogre right now. No joke lol.

Gundam Pilot
Violently hates circles
Wallister.


----------



## Magic

likes no country for old men
gets into movies with senior discounts
has a walker


----------



## A$AP

McQueen said:


> I'm legit playing Tactics Ogre right now. No joke lol.
> 
> Gundam Pilot
> Violently hates circles
> Wallister.


Sorry to interrupt the thread guys but I just had to banderas this.


:banderas :banderas :banderas

As for Magic

Good ol BC boy :dirk
Enjoys root beer 
Needs driving lessons


----------



## Oxidamus

Is named A$AP
Signature says ASAP
Signature is wrong

:brodgers


----------



## McQueen

SUPER ATHLETE
Lifetime Member.
Possibly Namor the Submariner.


----------



## Rugrat

IIRC gave me my first ever rep (It was red lol)
Fan of Rusev
Very anti-Cena


----------



## Aizen

Registered last year make it him a decent poster, better than the 90% of the 14'ers.
Plays rugby with rats.
Was red repped by Oxi. 8*D


----------



## McQueen

13'er
13 is an unlucky number
Being unlucky is career suicide when you are a Demon Hunter.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has gotten flirting with Lady Croft down to an art form
Has a real job
In an unexpected twist, a fan of Arn Anderson


----------



## Aizen

Likes gossips 
Apparently plays the guitar too :mark:
He drive an Aeroplane Around the world, to Californication to met Dani California, Under the Bridge.


----------



## William Murderface

Repped me with my favorite band 
Is probably gonna buy the new Whitechapel
Might be watching the NHL Playoffs


----------



## Nostalgia

Recently got a job
Which is why he hasn't been as active on the forum
Thinks Kofi Kingston sucks (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Artist formerly known as rise
In paradise
Probably not thrilled with Bryan being WWE World Heavyweight champion right now


----------



## Punkhead

Calls himself Chrome, but uses Firefox.
Posts regularly in this thread.
HE GONE.


----------



## m i k e

Doesn't like any kind of soup

Had his baby teeth fall out

Didn't change his own diapers


----------



## GREEK FREAK

His name might be Mike?
Fan of Toronto Blue Jays
New to WF


----------



## LFC_Styles

PWA Hardcore Champ
From Wisconsin
Supports the Mikwaukee Brewers [Who?]


----------



## Black Jesus

POOL FAN
Joined fairly recently
Edge and Jericho are among his favorite wrestlers


----------



## m i k e

white Muhammad

asian zeus

arab joseph smith


----------



## Punkhead

Obvious rejoiner is obvious.
mike.
Previous account had Jericho sig.


----------



## William Murderface

Saw Manowar live
Has a great B&B sig
:hayley3 fan


----------



## McQueen

Should use his KO Elbow on Cody
DUCKS fan.
Likes hispanic girls.


----------



## Oxidamus

Likes to mention Namor the Submariner
Probably the self-titled Jarl of the wrestlingforum.com Skyrim hold
Imposes bans on Redguards.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Marks for RUSEV
Probably hates the black guy on Bruce Blitz's WWE reviews for his Rusev opinions
Has over 10x as many posts as me


----------



## LateTrain27

Marks for THE BIG GUY
Is a Booker (for the Be a Booker Forum)
Has an awesome sig of Ryback and Reigns.


----------



## Chrome

Wyatt mark
Likes Deadmau5
Is 19


----------



## Pratchett

-Year older on WF than me
-Likes Chicago teams
-Excellent FJ sig


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The only person that truly appreciates the loving reps I send 
Only a couple of weeks older on WF than me. Maybe we should have a joint party next year.
Walks around with chainmail on his head and is everybody's hook up.


----------



## Punkhead

Sends some creepy or even fucked up reps.
Likes Nirvana.
One of the best posters to join in 2013.


----------



## Chrome

Ninja'd :lol

Plays PWA
Is where the lines overlap
Fan of Lucha Libre


----------



## Punkhead

Ninja'd by me 
I named 3 things about him a few pages ago.
^ Yeah, that.


----------



## LFC_Styles

PWA idol <3
Likes Hayley Williams
Likes Luchador style of wrestling


----------



## Chrome

From England
Cool name
Joined last December


----------



## William Murderface

Really enjoyed that synonymous fan from WM 30
Has a half naked woman in his sig
Hopes the Bulls win the championship


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

- Summer Rae fan
- Thinks they're a bad ass
- OK with the Daniel Bryan push


----------



## Chrome

Thinks McIntyre is the future
Joined this forum about 5 days before I did
Averages a post a day


----------



## Tony

- Like me, cheering for the Bulls in the playoffs to beat the Wizards :noah2
- Like me, might be devastated when the Bulls get defeated by the Pacers in the second round :george
- Sees Red


----------



## Punkhead

May or may not be straight edge.
May or may not be Jesus.


----------



## 2Slick

Beavis
And
Butthead


----------



## Punkhead

Almost 10 years on this forum.
DAT REP POWER.
Used to be a mod a long time ago.


----------



## YES.YES.

that hot chick in dp 
awesome siggy
premium member


----------



## LateTrain27

Member of the Yes Movement
Almost ready to remove the "Not Removing Until..." list in sig
Less than 200 posts despite being a member for nearly 2 years.


----------



## Pharmakon

Rainbow Dash Fan
MLP Fan
Bad News Barrett Mark


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Has a Pokemon in his sig
Facking Bullshit!
Likes Botchamania


----------



## YES.YES.

close to rey 619 (Post count)
ryback mark 
admire brotherhood


----------



## Gretchen

English not his/her native language
Daniel Bryan fan
Thinks my sigs are amazing


----------



## McQueen

Fought the Law and the Law won.
CM Punk fan
'MURICA


----------



## m i k e

got buried by the smarkbusters

eats with his mouth

poos with hiss butt

ninja'd

salesman

old

likes movies


----------



## Gandhi

- Like me, doesn't find Paige attractive
- Thinks Paige is overrated in the ring
- Didn't like the movie Jumanji


----------



## Aizen

It's now in the world of H.P. Lovecraft. :mark:
Worships Avatar The Last Airbender and he would kill you if you support Legend of Korra.
One of the best non-premium members in this place.


----------



## William Murderface

One of my favorite posters solely because he loves Carnifex
May have seen Carnifex live
Was probably ecstatic when Daniel Bryan won the title at WreslteMania


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Recently posted in the MLB thread
Angels fan
Is probably upset that Summer Rae won't be on TV for awhile


----------



## YES.YES.

creepy name
Baseball fan
love badass punk


----------



## Oxidamus

:yes but twice
:yes but twice
:yes not thrice


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Wouldn't have sex with Lana out of respect to Rusev.
Possibly still one infraction away from being perma banned?
Should thrive to be more like his pal ABH who has zero infractions. :hhh2


----------



## Nostalgia

Has no infractions :hhh2
Is into some weird shit :kobe
But we all are aren't we? :draper2


----------



## MOX

1.









2.









3.


----------



## Al Borland

CHARLIE MURPHY
Similar avy/sig
3 years a poster


----------



## Chrome

Named after a GOAT TV character 
Likes soccer
From Canada


----------



## YES.YES.

remind me of my web google chrome 
red bull "it gives u wings"
that hottie in siggy


----------



## Tony

- :yes
- Proud member of the Yes movement
- English is not his native language


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Asian chicks (Y)
Likes Daniel Bryan (Y)
Straightedge (Y)


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Other than Asian chicks part described me
Had good taste in music
Rep power of the charts


----------



## Chrome

Has a sig Fourth Wall made for him
Likes :HHH2
Has been here over 6 months now


----------



## William Murderface

Is getting pumped to watch the Bulls game
Is probably somber about the Blackhawks being down 2-0
Knows Hawk Harrelson is the best announcer


----------



## Tony

- Likes Summer Rae
- Used to go by the name Ring General Daniels
- Has revolving sigs on great wrestlers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The Layne rep he sent me should absolutely be a smiley on here.
Not only is straight edge, but also sleeps in an oxygen tent that he believes gives him sexual powers.







*OH HAI*


----------



## Obfuscation

~ likes Nirvana and idk why

~ likes Triple H and idk why

~ dislikes GIANT FECKING ROBOTS SMASHING EACH OTHER and idk why


----------



## Gandhi

- Lady Gaga fan
- Game Of Thrones fan
- Paramore fan


----------



## Gretchen

Cool guy
Don't get the hate for him I saw a bit of when I first signed up
Sigs and avatars always very... interesting


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Shortened his name by a considerable amount
Seemingly abandoned Cody Rhodes
Pays tribute to that one guy who disappeared after getting hurt and totally didn't walk out


----------



## Gandhi

- Has 451 posts on this thread
- Would like to visit Chicago
- His last 9 posts are on this thread


----------



## Tony

- Apparently plays Dead Rising
- AJ Lee fan
- From Egypt


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Digs Asian chicks
Bryan Mark
Straight Edge :mark:


----------



## William Murderface

Rock fan
Probably walks around hid house saying "Feed me more"
Dallas Cowboys fan fpalm


----------



## Aizen

Says that I'm one of his favorite posters :mark:
We share the taste for the same bands. (Y)
He's wishing to see the Ducks as champions.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ may like a song where there is an ape ripping off faces w/blistering metal playing over it

~ now knows all the knowledge I have for this game is that he enjoys a lot of heavy metal/death metal stuff

~ may or may not have found his harem of virgins


----------



## Chrome

BIG Hayley Williams fan
Just changed his name
Real name is Cody


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I feel the urge to use my matador cape when looking at his avatar.
Is often the latest poster when I look in this thread.
Doesn't actually like the Chicago Bulls, but is the biggest mark for El Torito.


----------



## YES.YES.

love roses i guess 
that rep. power :mark:
creepy avi


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't post very often
:yes
Has one of those "not removing until" sigs


----------



## RyanPelley

- Lives in Indianapolis
- Won't let me come stay the night with him
- Enjoys the bitch Bulls


----------



## Gretchen

Part of the WF Ziggler Fan Camp (Sounds worse every time it's used), along with me, Nost, Skins
Produced this gem: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1k5lwjrNwI7
Fan of TSE


----------



## Tony

- Best in the World
- Loves the Bryan/Ziggler series in 2010
- Shows off and shows the world on a daily basis


----------



## m i k e

Is apparently not allowing himself to enjoy the sweet embrace of binge drinking and recreational drug use
(judging by his name)

doesn't wear socks at all times

learned to walk before he could run


----------



## LateTrain27

-Very new member
-No Avatar or Sig
-Is Learning to break kayfabe


----------



## McQueen

Mike
Mike
New


----------



## Aizen

Don't know how he has survived in the thread of Supernatural, with Genesis & Tater war.
Thinks I'm the 4th Winchester brother but I'm more a Crowley guy.
He's better than Cody


----------



## Punkhead

Great taste in music.
Not Mike.
Plays guitar.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Has a rocking Beavis and Butthead Sig.
Has over 7,800 posts.
Joined this forum in Dec 2011.


----------



## NoyK

Is a fan of The Undertaker
Is rather new, never seen him around before
Might be a fan of a League of Legends considering his username


----------



## Lariat From Hell

That avatar
Likes anime
Never see him in the Women of Wrestling Section


----------



## Rugrat

Likes Cena's selling
Fan of Paige's theme
Isn't actually the only Ryback mark on the forum


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Celebrating St George's day

Loves rugby

Wishes CM Punk would return


----------



## William Murderface

Has a chick with big boobs in his sig
Christopher Daniels fan :daniels
Has been here for over a year


----------



## LateTrain27

-Fears No Evil
-Member for 8 years
-Premium Member for a Lifetime


----------



## YES.YES.

Love- "my little pony friendship is magic"
watch - New Japan Pro Wrestling
hate lesnar :


----------



## Silverdust

Daniel Bryan Fan
WOAT sig
140 posts in 2 years


----------



## Chrome

Apparently hasn't been negged. (Until today)
Goldust mark
Joined last December


----------



## Buttermaker

Frequenter of the sports section.
Bulls fan.
Girl in sig looks familiar but I cant quite put my finger on who it is.


----------



## Gretchen

Scott Hall mark
Colorado Avalanche fan
3 Hour Drive from the city Chris Jericho is billed from


----------



## William Murderface

Misses Punk
Got fired by Scott Steiner :shocked:
Might be sad the Rhodes are gonna split


----------



## LFC_Styles

From Corona
Y2J fan [<3]
Likes Summer Rae as well.


----------



## Pharmakon

SHAO KHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hunter 
Liverpool FC Fan 
2x PWA Champion


----------



## Chrome

Is a Texan
Joined this year
FACKING BULLSHIT! :sheiky


----------



## LFC_Styles

Chrome over Firefox
from some Indy place in the USA
Joined 2012


----------



## Gretchen

CM Punk is his all-time favorite
Fan of the Reds
Rated R Forumstar


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Is a Punk mark, ala myself
Joined the same year
One of the best posters here


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Ryback :ryback
- Fan of Reigns :reigns
- Fan of Triple H :trips2


----------



## HOJO

GOAT Sig :bryan3
Fan of Bryan
Lives somewhere nice


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Would probably love to see TNA get better, but at the same time will :ti when they die

Big E mark

:ti probably knows big E's time is up come ER.


----------



## YES.YES.

Awesome Avi :mark
Love swagger
think KARLA LOPEZ is best


----------



## Silverdust

Still WOATing with the sig
A fan of Christian
A fan of Wade Barrett


----------



## Lm2

Fan of goldust
Never been negged
Wants a wwe ice cream bar


----------



## charlesxo

Most definitely a chode
Canadian
Honesty don't know any other shit about him


----------



## Magic

being a hipster by putting no capitals in his username
paige fan
not from australia, apparently.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Posts a lot on here
Is enjoying the NBA playoffs
Will hate the fact I'm a Celtics fan


----------



## A$AP

Appreciator of breasts
Gets high
British IIRC


----------



## charlesxo

Creator of :zayn3
Barry White
1992


----------



## A$AP

Doesn't live in Australia
Is not Olivia Munn 
Is definitely not Asian


----------



## LFC_Styles

Joined 2012
Sig is pink and eventually spells out your name
Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## YES.YES.

Goat avi
stay in wade barret's hometown 
want punk back


----------



## Punkhead

YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## Lm2

I think a Hayley Willams fan
Likes beavis and but head awesome!
Joined in 2011


----------



## SonoShion

Probably never made anyone a legend whatsoever
The "2" in his username makes him look like a jobber
Due to my comments, now considers to go premium and change it


----------



## Lm2

I'd never pay to become a member.


----------



## charlesxo

Isn't actually Ellen Page
Such dissapointment 
</3

jfc


Chode
Canadian
Marvel fan


----------



## SonoShion

Now confirms on the stereotype canadian to be stingy.


----------



## Lm2

Lol nope just don't need to be a member to post on here so why should I get it? 

Sono 
Lives in america
Has a weird signature
Thinks Canada is stingy

Rouge
Likes Paige
Don't really know anything about you.
Joined in 2013 hopped on the chode train


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't want to be a premium member
RODGERS CHODE
Been here over 6 years


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Loves Famkie almost as much as me. 
Thinks MJ is the GOAT 
Is watching the NBA playoffs tonight


----------



## Gretchen

Favorite World Title Match is Kurt Angle vs Steve Austin Summerslam 2001
Christopher Daniels fan
Joined same year as me


----------



## Bushmaster

One of the better new posters around.

Sane CM Punk fan

Changed username but technically still the same


----------



## Tony

- Likes Captain America
- Likes The Winter Soldier
- Has a sick Shield mask


----------



## McQueen

Part of the Yes Movement.
Part of the Yes to Asian Women movement.
Not as White as Soup even if actually White, I have no idea, but Soup is straight up Oreo Cookie. Or maybe hes more like a York Peppermint Patty. Dark on the outside but cool white guy on the inside. Why am I talking about Soup so much? Why not? Now i'm just rambling. I don't care. Deal with it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Was close to being the Last of Us to finish Last of Us

Big fan of Joel

Member of the 4 Horsemen


----------



## NoyK

- PRAISE
- THE
- SUN~!


----------



## McQueen

-His voice can melt a glacier its so hot and smooth
-Hes no one you know
-Has a Ph.D in Thuganomics.


----------



## Lm2

Joined 2006
One of the oldest members on here
Member of the four horsemen


----------



## m i k e

should contact a physician if he takes Cialis and has an erection that lasts more than three hours

should look both ways before crossing the street

doesn't have his own tv show


----------



## A$AP

Is a terrible, terrible troll
Doesn't even bother attempting to hide this fact
Should consider joining a forum he can actually contribute something to


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Gundam
- Fan of Hip Hop
- Had a funny Carlito smiley


----------



## Lm2

Likes Daniel Bryan
Joined in 2011
Likes asians


----------



## Bushmaster

Canadian
Fan of X-Men

Has an iconic moment as his avatar :austin


----------



## A$AP

- Bawstan Native

- Overall cool guy









- Part of the ever growing WF PS4 team


----------



## Magic

-wants to own his own personal llama when he's older.

-black


----------



## Punkhead

Had more usernames than anyone I've seen here.
Likes Sophie Turner.
Has about as many posts per day as me.


----------



## YES.YES.

Run Fantasy League
rep. power 
Crazy signature


----------



## charlesxo

Full stops in his name
Believes Fandango is dumb 
Fucks his couch


----------



## m i k e

I gave his post 5 *s

bleach

mike klitoris


----------



## LFC_Styles

Called Mike
Standard member, not Premium
38 _recorded_ posts


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Has a cool user name
Is thankful to my Sunderland lads for beating Chelsea last week
Loves Fabio Borini


----------



## McQueen

Boobs
Asian Savior
Lives in an Oasis.


----------



## Gretchen

Violent Survivor
Located at a highway jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
He'll fuck you up


----------



## LFC_Styles

CM Punk fan [LETS GO]
Joined last year
PMed me recently


----------



## HOJO

Punk fan
AJ fan 
Never walks alone


----------



## LFC_Styles

Rollins fan
Joined 2012
Forum NXT champ? [E-Fed?]


----------



## McQueen

13'er
British.
Would walk alone in the States because LOL Soccer.


----------



## Aizen

Has the wisdom of a God, that's why he reign this sh¡t like a boss.
he's only weakness is MichaelDD, :mark:
He's watching and he is gonna fuck you up


----------



## Tony

- Hunts demons
- Breaks spirits
- Doesn't seem like a pleasant fellow to hang out with


----------



## Callisto

Is deffo the Cyril Figgis of the forum (compliment btw).
Californian
Last assessment about DH was not nice at all.


----------



## YES.YES.

double minded signature 
awesome avi
love ambrose


----------



## McQueen

Never removing his sig
Bryan fan
learning to break kayfabe.


----------



## Pratchett

-Lives to the north of me
-Has offered to crash on my couch
-His life would go on without incident if anything ever happened to me


----------



## SonoShion

One of the oldtimers on this board
yet one of the coolest
Adores fishing & boobs


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks he has fucked better than Paige. :drake1
May have bribed Lita for something.
Constantly reminds me of JGL's character in Don Jon.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Wishes Skins was dead.
Got a feeling I will be booked vs him in the mini-draft. The promos between us should be good.
Would instantly rejoin if banned, would probably be found out within 30 minutes.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

You smell like teen spirit
Had Lithium for breakfast
You're the man who sold the world


----------



## Tony

- Exactly 1,111 posts
- Number 1
- Lovely girl in his sig :homer


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Loves CM Punk 
Loves Jesus
Has an unreal girl in is avi


----------



## Tony

- Hasn't told me the name of the girl in his sig
- Also loves Jesus
- Broke the perfect 1,111 post


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Doesn't know girl in the sig has no confirmed name and is just a random Chivette
Likes Asian chicks
Changed his GOAT sig to another GOAT sig


----------



## LFC_Styles

Ryback mark
Reigns mark
Username is correct


----------



## Gretchen

Must be happy about the Reds' current progress in the Premier League, yet nervous they might lose
Appreciates :ziggler2
Enjoys MMA


----------



## LFC_Styles

Fan of Barrett
American
Shares a common interest in a lot of wrestlers


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Likes wrestlers I like
Likes football
Dat entrance avatar


----------



## Tony

- Fourth Wall made his signature
- Claims to be the IWC's only Ryback mark (or at least in this forum)
- A fan of Superman


----------



## Oxidamus

Likes Sami Zayn
Likes Sami Zayn's hand
HeLikesSamiZayn



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Wishes Skins was dead.
> Got a feeling I will be booked vs him in the mini-draft. The promos between us should be good.
> Would instantly rejoin if banned, would probably be found out within 30 minutes.


:lmao @1 and @3
You will get out-jobbered in the draft though mate. Just like Ratman did last time. (This does not mean I will win)


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like the WF user SKINS
- Biggest Alexander Rusev mark on this forum
- Is caucasian, but wishes to be black


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Possibly enjoys Radiohead's 'Pyramid Song.' Get it? Because EGYPT.
Often asks tricky questions in the ask the member below you a question thread.
The quote in his sig seems to have come from a well-educated, well-mannered individual.


----------



## William Murderface

Nirvana fan
Has a pretty dope avatar (Y)
Knows there is gonna be some Bad News on RAW :barrett


----------



## Oxidamus

Also has a pretty dope avatar 
Even as a fan of Sheamus (right?) is probably still extremely thrilled he lost to Barrett on RAW last week :shocked:
Hopefully looking forward to Barrett continuing his renewed reign of terror on RAW this coming show. :mark:


----------



## YES.YES.

Rusev Fan
Amazing avi 
creepy siggy


----------



## TKOK

Has one of those "not removing until" sigs
Not a native english speaker
Daniel Bryan mark.


----------



## Chrome

Game of Thrones fan
Likes Metallica (Y)
Is often in the chatbox


----------



## charlesxo

Probs use Firefox
Dem Bulls
Doesn't fuck his couch


----------



## Oxidamus

Realises Sandow doesn't have a smiley any more.








Uses one wrestlingwithtext GIF in his signature, however, prefers to use a subpar alternative for the other.


----------



## TKOK

Big Rusev fan
probably big lana fan
Aussie.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Thinks Jerry Rice is the GOAT WR
Thinks Barry Bonds is the GOAT slugger
thinks the Niners will win the next SuperBowl


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Should form a tag team with StraightEdgeJesus.
A fellow 13er. Was here for a while, then left, has now returned sporting the same cool avatar.
:brady2


----------



## Fanjawi

Fellow 13er.
Triple H fan. 
Supports Spurs.


----------



## Al Borland

Got mad love for Sturridge
Sturridge errrwhere
Prolly a plazzy scouser tho blud


----------



## YES.YES.

love football 
have amazing rep. power
y2j fan


----------



## Gretchen

Impressed by others' rep power
Fan of Barrett (Y)
Wants Christian to win "The Title"


----------



## PUNKY

Used to be called RhodesForWCH.
Favourite wrestlers include Punk and Austin.
Has an average of 17 posts a day.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Likes how Ambrose & Rollins laugh
Probably in the Shield Thread
*Really* likes The Shield


----------



## Fanjawi

Loves HBK.
Loves Basketball.
A fan of Kobe Bryant.


----------



## PUNKY

Supports liverpool.
Likes 2pac. 
Also seems to love rep power.


----------



## Aizen

Loves CM Punk. 
That leads to the members of The Shield to fight each other to face CM Punk in a deathmatch. :mark:
But CM Punk would kill for her.


----------



## MOX

has googled more penis pictures than anyone else on this forum
is unsure whether his own penis is actually a penis
hesitates before selecting a gender-specific public toilet


----------



## McQueen

Has googled second largest amount of penis pictures on WrestlingForum
I can see him
11'er, but one of the good ones.


----------



## Tony

- Might be a fan of Mongoose McQueen
- Could be a fan of Fozzy
- Been in this forum for almost 8 years


----------



## Gretchen

Likes pretty much every single "smark favorite"
Decided to start using rotating sig
Optimistic as ever with regards to the current product, wish I could say the same


----------



## PRODIGY

Likes Cody Rhodes
1 year member in June
Also likes my favorite wrestler ever Jericho


----------



## TKOK

Likes Paige
probably can sympathize with :zayn3 smiley

has been here for as long as i have.


----------



## Tony

- Named after Ric Flair
- Game of Thrones fan
- Fan of mostly California sports teams


----------



## William Murderface

Has the Punker in his sig
Knows I always get him in this thread 
Enjoys some Guns And Roses


----------



## YES.YES.

BNB fan
love summer ra3
5/24/14 - something amazing will happen


----------



## Diamondando112

Has been around for a year this month
Also a Bryan Mark
English isn't his native language


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined this 2014
Shield fan
Appreciates Warrior


----------



## Oxidamus

Big Evolution fan.
Actually tricked me once with the post count.
Located in the area of the great one!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Murderous pirate.
If forced to go gay for a day, would probably fuck Brad Maddox. Not sure if he's a top or a bottom.
Will change his name to Xavier Woods once he and R-Truth dismantle the mighty Rusev this Sunday.


----------



## PUNKY

2 years younger than me.
Spurs fan.
Likes Breaking bad.


----------



## Punkhead

Is a female, I guess.
Likes Dean Ambrose.
Joined two months before me.


----------



## Da Alliance

Is a lifetime member
Hayley Williams fan
Has more reps than me


----------



## Punkhead

Daniel Bryan fan.
Never seen him before.
Marks for Evolution.


----------



## Gretchen

Almost had me w/ Post Count trick, when I first saw it
Fan of Evolution
Jerichoholic

NINJA'D

Went premium and switched to larger variant of previous avatar
Enjoys Beavis and Butthead
Lithuanian, iirc


----------



## SonoShion

Is on invisible
Uses w/
I blame Cody for this


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Is now officially a part of the yakuza. That's the only logical reason for the name change.
Not sure either of us has completed our end of the deal we made, yet.
Exposed me to a rather, err, 'helpful' website yesterday.


----------



## Tater

Has an awesome username based on a character from The X-Files
Apparently is a fan of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Based on my experience, seems to be a pretty good poster


----------



## Punkhead

EPIC sig.
Joined exactly one week after I did.
Great poster.


----------



## Da Alliance

The Rock fan
Born in the month of October
Metallica fan


----------



## YES.YES.

bryan mark 
find evolution reunion amazing 
woat avi :


----------



## DareDevil

Bryan Mark
I'm guessing is a guy
Joined one year before me and has waayy less posts than me.


----------



## McQueen

Mutant
Became Master of Magnetism in 1963 but became Master of Magnet in 1991
Will probably not get that last reference.


----------



## DareDevil

GOAT poster
Knows more about Magneto than I do.
Probably doesn't remember me.


----------



## Tony

- Once went by DareDevil
- Now a fan of Magneto, or at least Damien Sandow's interpretation of Magneto
- We had a nice conversation on K-Pop a couple of months ago in the chatbox


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Second best username on the forum
Loves G n R
Shield mark


----------



## Da Alliance

Has the best sig
A lifetime premium member
Punk fan


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Very mysterious you don't knom how much posts he got

Is from Miami like Rick Ross

Pretty sure he is a druglord pimp


----------



## PUNKY

I'm having a pretty weird convo with him in another thread atm, he says he'll defend me but i don't know what from. 
Ambrose mark.
Apparently wants to fuck all the girls in the shield thread.


----------



## A$AP

She's a CM PUNK GIRL

Lives in the Shield Thread

Paige mark


----------



## Aizen

It's one of the Gods in the GFX section.
His name might worry some girls.
Having an avy of Gundam, it's always a good thing in life.


----------



## Punkhead

Great taste in music.
Joined fairly recently.
Will be rooting for Real on May 24th.


----------



## Tony

- Loves Paramore
- Loves Beavis and Butthead
- Favorite song might be "Where the Lines Overlap" by Paramore


----------



## Coach

*Punk fan	unk5

Is he really "Straight edge"? 

I'm older*


----------



## Da Alliance

Yelled at by Scott Steiner
Punk fan
Has more posts than mine


----------



## DareDevil

Evolution mark
Bryan mark
Has a weird post count.


----------



## Gretchen

Has Oxi's Magneto Sandow smilie as avatar
Used to be named DareDevil
Seemingly a fan of Dean Ambrose


----------



## charlesxo

RhodesForWHC
Yet no Cody Rhodes in his Avatar or Sig
Doesn't fuck his couch


----------



## DareDevil

GOAT sig
used to be BLEU
GOAT sig again.


----------



## Punkhead

Likes anime.
Has the power of magnetism.
I haven't seen him much on the forum.


----------



## DareDevil

Haley Williams (paramore) (Y)
Beavis and Butthead. 
Has my gender completely wrong.


----------



## Pratchett

-Shield Thread regular
-Went from blind hero to magnetic villian
-Seen him around a bit. He seems like a nice girl.


----------



## DareDevil

Scott Steiner avi.
Zombie
Is not mad at me anymore.


----------



## Pratchett

-Jobber Idol Stevens "Oh how the mighty have fallen" avy
-Angel wing'd devil
-Thinks I was mad at her, when I was merely disappointed for all of about 4 seconds


----------



## DareDevil

Has an idea Sandow is not my favorite but I like him
I know, I'm witty with names
I want to know what movie or show your sig is from.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Favorite show on TV is The Walking Dead
From Ohio
Used to be Pratchett

EDIT: 

Just had a name change
Sandow fan
Probably a fan of Magneto


----------



## Tony

- Named after a baseball player
- Believes in The Shield
- Has more swag than Roman Reigns


----------



## DareDevil

Dolph Ziggler mark
CM Punk mark
Met him on the chatbox. (Y)


----------



## McQueen

Wassup Gurl
Shield Fan
Power of Magnetism


----------



## Da Alliance

Lifetime premium member
Eddie Guerrero fan
Watches Japan wrestling


----------



## A$AP

Hails from a very violent State
Has a fake post count for some reason
DB mark


----------



## Callisto

English
A fan of CM Punk and Edge
Might be upset that I'm pointing out the obvious


----------



## charlesxo

****
Better taste in women than most users 
Fucks his couch


----------



## Oxidamus

"Design" "student"
:ti
:duck


----------



## charlesxo

Clueless
Regularly gets the piss taken out of him for his likes/dislikes
****** hopping for days


----------



## Tony

- Goes rouge
- Basketball enthusiast
- Loves Paige


----------



## Chrome

Has never had a name change
Is hoping Melo goes to the Bulls
Is 20


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Has seen things
Here for over two years
Name reminds me of my browser


----------



## Obfuscation

~ may be sick of this shit

~ has four "h's" on the second word

~ hopefully asks anyone he/she meets to call themselves big hungry. especially on dates


----------



## Punkhead

One of two biggest Haley Williams fans.
Likes French language.
Great taste in music.


----------



## SonoShion

Amazing signature
Not a regular in the chatbox
Would fight with Cody to death for Hayley's approval


----------



## DareDevil

My buddy
Likes Winter
Likes Snow.


----------



## Punkhead

Got my apology for mistaking her gender.
Hope we're cool.
Believes in the Shield.


----------



## Tony

- Headbangs like Beavis and Butthead
- Lucha Libre enthusiast
- Hayley Williams is his waifu


----------



## normal situation

Fan of The Shield

Likes Guns and Roses

Your Avatar is one of my favorite wrestling gifs


----------



## DareDevil

Great Avatar
Likes Brock Lesnar
Wyatt's


----------



## Gretchen

Shield Thread regular
Started posing ITT a lot, recently
Joined a month after me


----------



## DareDevil

(This thread is fun)

Likes punk
Likes Jericho
Likes Ziggler


----------



## Gretchen

Likes Rollins
Likes Reigns
Likes Ambrose


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Best sig on WF (Seriously how boss is that sig :mark
Best in the world fan / Ziggles fan / Best at what I do fan
From the US of A


----------



## DareDevil

Wanted to neg me 
Cool guy
In The Shield crew


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Recently deserved a neg 
Took pity on her
Anime genius


----------



## SonoShion

Parte del Shield ejército
Habla espanol
Es Mexicana

Edit. 

First person to have a smiley in his username
Good signature
Hasn't had sex today


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Resident Pervert
I thought he thought I was Mexican before the edit and was like de faq :xabi2
Last assumption is not entirely wrong (Gentlemen never tell though)


----------



## DareDevil

Habla Español
No es de Mexico
Knows me a bit too much.

Edit: for both Sono and Saber


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Bonnie to my Clyde.
Now my main source of music recommendations.
Has a business card with Silian Rail lettering.

EDIT:

Likes Adam Rose and his non-alcoholic parties.
Would like to be swung by Cesaro.
Is happy all the time.

Fuck sake, ninja'd twice?

GOAT avatar.
Would have violent, sloppy sex with The Shield.
The queen of ninjas.


----------



## McQueen

Dead Man
Will be murdered.
Creep.


----------



## ABrown

:arn


----------



## Tony

- Makes awesome sigs
- Especially my Daniel Bryan sig 
- Wants the Pacers to lose in the semi-finals


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Believes in The Shield
200 posts away from 2,000
Great taste in music


----------



## Punkhead

PWA Hardcore champion.
The artist formerly known as Ratman.
From the same state as Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## William Murderface

Fellow MetalHead
Has questionable taste in women :side:
His sig makes chuckle at one of the greatest movies ever


----------



## A$AP

Metalhead
Appreciator of Summer Rae's body :ass
WF Veteran


----------



## TKOK

12'er
named after a rapper
likes wrestling.


----------



## Chrome

Likes California sports teams
06'er


----------



## LateTrain27

Username is also GOAT Internet Browser
Has seen things
Has been repped a lot.


----------



## Coach

*Is a "Brony"
His WWE favourites resemble mine (Minus Reigns, for now)
Has a higher post count 
<3*


----------



## Fanjawi

Big CM Punk fan.
Loves Collecting wrestling DVD's.
Probably likes Pepsi too.


----------



## Chrome

Liverpool fan
Joined last July
Likes 2Pac


----------



## NexSES

1. I stared at your cat picture for like two minutes straight.
2. It scared the shit outta me.
3. Dr. Jean Grey is hot.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

CM Punk mark
Heyman mark
Should post more on WF


----------



## DareDevil

Apparently jesus. 
Appropiate sig?
Joined in the same year as me.


----------



## Tony

- Shield mark
- Magneto mark
- Nice person


----------



## DareDevil

Nice person
Awesome Avatar
Likes Sami


----------



## McQueen

Dean
Roman
Seth.... He's still Tyler Black to me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Closet Radiohead fan - once camped out all night for tickets.
Creaming his pants at the idea of Spring Breakers 2.
Would prefer to watch Big Momma's House 2 on an endless loop than one minute of any independent foreign film.


----------



## McQueen

Does Big Momma's House 2 have Paul Giamatti in it? Because that statement might be true. 

Bastard
Sumbitch
Likes the worst musical act of all time


----------



## Tony

- Went on a Radiohead listening spree a couple of weeks ago
- Master of sending weird rep
- Recently sent me an uncharacteristically normal rep of Kurt Cobain beheading a prop angel with his guitar 

Edit:

- Has a lot of posts in this forum
- Likes Steve McQueen
- Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## Aizen

Lives in a Paradise City, where he met Michelle his Rocket Queen under a November Rain.
Where he shared his Heart-Shaped Box, with Satisfaction.
And he will Knockin' the Heaven's Door to meet Kurt Cobain, Lennon & Hendrix.


----------



## McQueen

His life is a Mystery
Was on the Holy Diver diving team
Can see Rainbows in the Dark.


----------



## Aizen

He work as a Highway Patrolman on Nebraska, looking for Human Touch.
That's why he is so pleased with find Cody, and a Reason to Believe.
That's sad :hayley1


----------



## DareDevil

Is a demon hunter
Has a slightly disturbing avatar
No sig.


----------



## Gandhi

- Used to think she was bisexual
- Born in October like I am
- Attack On Titan fan like I am


----------



## Tony

- Likes anime
- Likes Dead Rising
- From Egypt


----------



## Callisto

Practices Rollinism
Lives in Paradise City
Regarding his tastes for women, I guess you could say he has yellow fever :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Is an avatar thief
Has a funny sig
Doesn't like nuns


----------



## m i k e

EDIT:ninja'd

@ Callisto

TJF :mark:

Played a Selena song at my e-funeral

good ppl

@magneto
likes sandow
likes sandow as magneto
likes sandow as magneto enough to to run with it on wrestlingforum.com


----------



## DareDevil

No avatar
No sig
Got Ninja'd by muà.


----------



## William Murderface

Liked Sandow as Magneto (I'm guessing)
Dean Ambrose fan
Has been here for almost 2 years :hb


----------



## McQueen

Cody's Brother
Unemployed Drug Mule
Has seen the leg of Greg The Leg.


----------



## William Murderface

Isn't aware that I'm working now
Probably is a drug mule himself :side:
Loves Hockey :mark:


----------



## Tony

- From California
- Huge Bad News Barrett mark
- Likes to deliver Bad News himself


----------



## McQueen

Aware his brother will never have real gainful employment
Unaware Barrett Sucks despite my constant warnings
Loves Teemu Selanne


----------



## obby

Thinks Barrett sucks :hayden3
Digs Arn Anderson
Digs graves to bury all the arthouse movie fans he's brutally murdered


----------



## McQueen

Canadian
Not Apollo Creed
My Son?


----------



## Punkhead

Great sig.
I will always remember him for Arn Anderson avatar.
Quotes in the sig cracked me up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Can't recall him ever having a different avatar.
Just realized it looks like Hayley is struggling to force out a really huge dump in that picture.
I may have ruined his avatar forever now.


----------



## DareDevil

Likes lady gaga
is an alien
and a bounty hunter.


----------



## SonoShion

Thinks the chick in ABH's avi/sig is Lady Gaga
Loves to use repeated exclamation points
etc


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

MAGNETO!! said:


> *Likes lady gaga*
> is an alien
> and a bounty hunter.


:kobe

Has a list of everyone's real name so that he can somehow use them as blackmail later.
Still hasn't been killed for the name change so is clearly the head of the actual yakuza.
Wouldn't be as stupid as Don Jon in Don Jon and would pick ScarJo over Julianne Moore every day of the week, even if she is a bitch.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Either* Lisbeth Salander *or* Lisbeth Salander
Shape Shifter
One of the reasons Mulder lives under the assumed name of Hank Moody in California

EDIT: I'm a Ninja!


----------



## DareDevil

@ABH.
Can't receive rep from me right now.
Thinks I'm the head of a Yakuza
Thinks I'm a he.

@Saber

Got ninja'd by him
Cool guy
Knows I'm an anime genius.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

My previous posts was directed to Sono btw, I know you're a she. 

Thought my avi/sig was Lady Gaga?
Part of the Shield thread crew.
Probably jealous of Renee Young.


----------



## DareDevil

Person of his sig looks like lady gaga.
Doesn't know, I ship Dean with Renee.
Cool guy.


----------



## Gretchen

Last poster almost every time I view this thread, recently p)
Formerly known as DareDevil
Would mark for an Ambrose WWEWHC reign


----------



## Nostalgia

Loves repping me 
Truly awesome sig (Y)
Should probably change his name because he doesn't seem much of a Cody Rhodes fan anymore and doesn't represent him in his profile anymore and doesn't even list him in his favorite wrestlers on his profile anymore.  :lmao


----------



## Chrome

Don't see him much in the wrestling sections anymore
Has repped me some lovely images
Christian mark


----------



## Maelstrom21

Chicago sports fan. Loved his Bulls bandana avatar.
Is into Famke Janssen (I think that's her).
Supports Bad News Barrett which I fully approve of.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Must like Denis Villeneuve since his username is one of his films.
Has seen said film 21 times.
Missed out on being a 13er by one day.


----------



## Nostalgia

Likes repping weird shit
Triple H fan
And I think a Bryan fan so likely very much enjoyed their match at Mania



Chrome said:


> Don't see him much in the wrestling sections anymore


This is true. Although I've made a few posts in there today but it's rare these days. Before or after a PPV usually gets me interested to make a few posts on wrestling again, or if I'm really bored (like now :side I might but don't have much interest in the product or posting about wrestling anymore. It's funny how much I used to post compared with now really.


----------



## DareDevil

Probably misses old wrestlers
Has a soothing avatar
Been here for almost 3 years.


----------



## Chrome

Shield thread regular
Likes laughing at Sandow
Has been here nearly a year now


----------



## DareDevil

Hypnotizing avatar.
Has "seen things."
Doesn't know I like Sandow for real.


----------



## Aizen

Apparently she's Mexican.
No manches!!
Has a good knowledge of Anime specially with Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## DareDevil

Demon Hunter said:


> Apparently she's Mexican.
> *No manches!!*
> Has a good knowledge of Anime specially with Hunter x Hunter.


No seas naco!! :lmao
Is Mexican??
Joined in the same year as me, has less posts than me.


----------



## Gretchen

Most likely excited for the CL Final coming up and Real being in it
Good taste in wrestlers
Never seen him/her post in the WWE Section 

Alright, just wrote that, previewed post and saw that someone had already posted. Won't delete, will just list three more "things" about the above poster.

Birthday is October 5
7.94 PPD
A few former Usernames, not much else listed in profile 



Nostalgia said:


> Should probably change his name because he doesn't seem much of a Cody Rhodes fan anymore and doesn't represent him in his profile anymore and doesn't even list him in his favorite wrestlers on his profile anymore.  :lmao


Why does everyone say that I'm no longer a C. Rhodes fan? :side: I still like him , it's just that he's grown awfully stale to me since HIAC (not blaming him either). He's in my top 10 all time, but I didn't list him b/c I only listed my Top 5 or 6 in there.


----------



## Aizen

People are afraid that he may lost interest on Rhodes.
But he is still supporting him, even now that he's stale right now.
And yes I posted a lot in the wrestling section last year. 




MAGNETO!! said:


> No seas naco!! :lmao
> Is Mexican??
> Joined in the same year as me, has less posts than me.


Naco, :lmao
Ahora sé que eres de México.


----------



## William Murderface

My felow metalhead brother (Y)
Might be Mexican :side:
Might have a hot Mexican sister if he is indeed Mexican :barrett


----------



## Nostalgia

Hunts demons
Location: In The Air Tonight
Great song :cool2

Edit:

Good poster
Barrett fan (Y)
Cody's brother



RFWHC said:


> Why does everyone say that I'm no longer a C. Rhodes fan? :side: I still like him , it's just that he's grown awfully stale to me since HIAC (not blaming him either). He's in my top 10 all time, but I didn't list him b/c I only listed my Top 5 or 6 in there.


I didn't realize everyone was saying this.  I imagine he's grown stale to you because WWE are not doing anything with him? Well they're not doing anything with Ziggler either but it seems you've become a bigger fan of him. Which is fine by me, as you know I'm much of more a Ziggler than Rhodes fan. :cool2


----------



## William Murderface

Is much more of a Ziggler fan than a Rhodes fan
Sent me some nice legs 
Knows I'm the biggest Barrett advocate on the forum


----------



## obby

thinks he's the biggest barrett advocate on the forum. this guy might disagree, though.
has more than likely been to disneyland
favorite sport is hockey (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

10/10 sig
Has some weird pokemon like creature as avi, might be a pokemon. 
Is 4 years old.


----------



## obby

thinks kyogre is weird :no:
probably digs damien sandow
birth year not specified


----------



## Nostalgia

It seems I wasn't the only one thinking of Pyro when Murderface said he was the biggest Barrett advocate :lol
Has the great Kyogre in his avy in hype for the gen 3 remakes 
We're both big Christian marks


----------



## McQueen

^
Risin' Up
Did his time, took his chances
Went the distance now is back on his feet.

Also How does one not know the Obby's sig is the end of Rocky III?

This thread is put on hold until MAGNETO watches this.











DING, DING


----------



## Bushmaster

Thinks Hockey players are the toughest

1st name is known by many.

A member of Soupbro's Top 10 posters club.


----------



## insanitydefined

Loves Skyrim.

Is of the African American persuasion.

Frequent poster in the Shield thread.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

> This thread is put on hold until MAGNETO watches this.


Didn't obbey McQueen's warning
Is on my cool guy's list.
Likes Game of Thrones.

This thread may run it's schedule programing now.

*sigh*

Got ninja'd by him
Likes Big E
Badass sig.


----------



## Bushmaster

GOAT Villain/Anti Hero as username

fellow Rollinite and taijutsu fan (Lee and Guy)

One of the better Shield posters around.


----------



## obby

Praises the sun (for reasons unbeknownst to me since I don't play Dark Souls)
Is an optimist about the Batman vs Superman 
Got Persona 4 I think


----------



## McQueen

Maple Leaf Fan
Breaking Bad Fan
...Obby


----------



## Tony

- The Wolf
- A Violent Survivor
- Joel


----------



## Lariat From Hell

sXe
Likes Asian chicks
Thinks Bryan is awesome


----------



## Chrome

Dragonball Z fan
Likes Ryback and Reigns
Is a G&T regular


----------



## DareDevil

Likes CM Punk
Likes Dean Ambrose
Likes Daniel Bryan.

(Had to stalk your profile)


----------



## brandiexoxo

Speaks Spanish
Female
Many name changes.


----------



## Chrome

Also female
messi had a thing for her
Currently in Minnesota


----------



## Bushmaster

Currently in Indy :george

Hypnotizing Kitty as avatar

Has Jean Grey as his sig 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Heat fan
Patriots fan
and is a HUGE Roman Reigns mark


----------



## LateTrain27

-Marks for the Shield
-(apparently) has swag that is off the charts
-From Wisconsin


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Is a REAL ROCKNROLLA MARK like me
I recommend he look at the last post on Devitt's facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PrinceDevitt :mark::mark::mark:
Rainbow Dashes shades are way too big in his Avi


----------



## Kenny

- cesaro mark 
- realrocknrolla mark
- from parts unknown


----------



## TKOK

likes DB
joined 2 years before me
has more post than me.


----------



## Punkhead

Traveled the world and seven seas.
Who am I to disagree?
Everybody's looking for something


----------



## DareDevil

Likes Haley Williams
Likes Metal
Likes AAA :mark: :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27

-Is the Master of Magnetism
-Dean Ambrose mark
-Has more rep than me


----------



## Callisto

Taking the late night train to fuck knows where
a broonie and/or bronie
Probably is still scared from Taker losing at WM


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

- Likes Archer
- Has spent five years on WrestlingForum in August
- Is the same age as me


----------



## Chrome

From Finland
Shield mark
Fourth Wall made him a sig


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Requested a name change to Firefox.
Then realized how very stupid that would have been and retracted the request.
Kyle Fuller.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sends the cringiest (that a word? fuck it) reps ever

probably watched hostel several times and just laughed at how tame it was compared to other shit

Alien...the movie


----------



## Chrome

Loves himself some Karla Lopez
One of the best avys on this site
Been here nearly 4 years now


----------



## Spam1985

#1 Likes a girl that looks like or possibly _is _Famke Janssen or something.
#2 Lives in Indiana or India or Indiana Jones' trousers or something.
#3 Has SEEN THINGS! :shocked:


----------



## LFC_Styles

From England
Name implies hes 28-29.
Joined 2012.


----------



## Tony

- A fan of CM Punk and AJ Styles
- From England
- Enjoys football (or soccer as we call it in the US)


----------



## brandiexoxo

Paradise City :3
Punk fan.
Great poster.


----------



## DareDevil

Cesaro Mark (Y)
Is 22 years old
Lives in Minnesota


----------



## McQueen

McQueen Fan
Not 22 Years Old
Believes in the Shield bitches.


----------



## Chrome

Will be watching Blackhawks/Wild tonight
Will hopefully see a Blackhawks victory 
Living in Minnesota must be fun for this series


----------



## Oxidamus

Dicknose follower
realtor.com avatar :lol is it because of the bouncing?
Fan of sports and things


----------



## normal situation

Huge Sasha Banks fan

Biggest Rusev mark on the forum

Not particularly fond of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## DareDevil

Funny Avatar.
Funny Sig.
Is asking SCOTT STEINER for wrestling advice.


----------



## Bushmaster

Soupbro Fan

Thinking of coloring hair.

Also got negged by RAB


----------



## Aizen

Found the Belichick church in Boston
His biggest enemy is P. Manning
I'm wondering if he worships more the sun than Brady, :hmm:


----------



## Tony

- Hunts demons
- Phil Collins
- Asks Scott Steiner for wrestling advice


----------



## HOJO

sXe unk6
Bryan fan 
Probably knows some Asian languages by now


----------



## Chrome

Big E fan
Likes to make fun of TNA
Chatbox regular


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Almost changed his name to Firefox
Fan of Chicago sport teams
unk6 mark


----------



## DareDevil

His swag is off the charts.
SHIELD MARK :mark: :mark:
Likes Austin.


----------



## Chrome

Likes this thread
Enjoyed Smackdown tonight
Would marry all 3 Shield members if she could


----------



## DareDevil

Chrome said:


> Likes this thread
> Enjoyed Smackdown tonight
> *Would marry all 3 Shield members if she could*


:lmao:lmao I'm not that greedy.

Changed the hypnotizing cat.
Lives in Indy
Has a cool sig.


----------



## Oxidamus

SoupBro fan apparently 
Magneto fan obviously
Ambrose fan popularly

BONUS POSSIBLY A SHEAMUS H8R :Sheamus FELLA


----------



## Barry Horowitz

1) Is a poster.
2) Posted above me.
3) Has a third thing about him.


----------



## Oxidamus

Lazy 3 things
Makes me utterly depressed
And makes me post again for attention plz :hb


----------



## Bushmaster

Loves Soupbro 

Hates Wyatt

Loves the Super Athlete Rusev


----------



## Chrome

Loves Rollins
Lives in Boston
Owns a Shield mask


----------



## DareDevil

Likes CM Punk
Likes The Chicago Bears
It's probably from Chicago.


----------



## McQueen

Lives in a Castle.
Black Hair.
1500-2000 Rep.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

is craving a Jon Hamm Sandwich
may have children in his basement
loves Michael Cera


----------



## McQueen

Gay.
Gay.
Short.


----------



## DareDevil

Apparently has children in his basement.
Knows how much rep I have?
Likes all of Japan wrestling.


----------



## Oxidamus

May not know that hovering the mouse cursor over other peoples' rep bars shows their reputation group (usually inbetween 500s)
Needs to update me on their feelings towards Sheamus
Plz


----------



## DareDevil

RUSEV said:


> May not know that hovering the mouse cursor over other peoples' rep bars shows their reputation group (usually inbetween 500s)
> *Needs to update me on their feelings towards Sheamus*
> Plz




It's helpful.
Lives in Oceania.
*PM me.*


----------



## Tony

- Shield girl
- Quite fond of Dean Ambrose
- Lives in a castle in the clouds. That's pretty baller


----------



## Chrome

Rotating sig
Always has a cute Asian chick in his avy
Cowboys fan


----------



## Bushmaster

Different avatar but still hypnotizing :yum:

Isn't blind

Seems to be a usual in this section of the forum.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

1. Has a Cool sig and an avy.

2. Posts his pictures in the "post your picture" thread often.

3. Good poster.


----------



## Bushmaster

Obvious fan of Dib in from Invader Zim

Is hated and loved by many

Just said my avy and sig were cool :bron2


----------



## Chrome

Likes my new avy
A man who loves his chicken
Has been on WF for over 3 and a half years now


----------



## TKOK

Has seen things
Sox fan
has a girl running in his avy.


----------



## Chrome

Long suffering Sacramento Kings fan
Plays Mafia
From California


----------



## Trublez

Has one of the longest gifs for an avy I've ever seen.
Has SEEN THINGS...probably dirty :side:
Almost moved to the darkside recently. LOLFIREFOX.


----------



## Punkhead

Used to be in red.
Gives great reps.
Always has a sig with chick.


----------



## Trublez

Just got a great rep from me...that wasn't Hayley Williams. 8*D
Formerly TomasThunder.
Likes constantly reminding me of the dark days I used to be in the red. :bron3


----------



## Oxidamus

Has softcore porn signatures
Complains when people ask about them
Never tells them either
Defeats most of the purpose of having them


----------



## Chrome

Used 4 things to describe Trublez :side:
Probably wants Rusev in a legit feud by now
Is secretly the proud leader of the Bray Wyatt fan club


----------



## DareDevil

Joined in 2012
Likes Dean Ambrose
Probably uses google chrome.


----------



## Nostalgia

Ambrose is likely her favorite Shield member, mine too
Has been posting often in this thread lately
Doesn't look like the stereotypical shield fangirl image and that's a good thing :ti


----------



## DareDevil

Dean Ambrose is his favorite Shield member.
Has a stereotype for Shield fangirls.
It's 21 years old.


----------



## Oxidamus

Has recently become particularly involved with this thread
Should invite some of her Shield friends in to this thread
Doesn't actually dislike Sheamus, although I wouldn't mind if she didn't because I can understand. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

RUSEV
Wants to see my Shield friends in here,
Still hasn't sent me a PM to talk about Sheamus.


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Brad Maddox.
Wrestling fan.
Premium member.

EDIT: @ MAGNETO!!

Ninja'd me.
Must be proud.
INTJ, exactly like me.


----------



## DareDevil

8,000 posts :clap congrats.
Got Ninja'd by The Queen of Ninjas.
Likes Lucha Libre. (Y)


----------



## Spam1985

#1 Posts on this thread a lot
#2 Points out the ninja'ing of others
#3 Has the power... OF MAGNETISM! :shocked:


----------



## Trublez

Bad News Barett and Paige sig.
Is probably proud that they're British.
Should have probably been banned for being a spammer tho. :side:


----------



## Spam1985

Is from a place I have never heard of.
Is wrong about me being proud (I'm just happy for BnB and Paige right now).
Appears to appreciate boobies.


----------



## Pharmakon

English WWE Fan
CM Drunk Avatar LOL
Was probably born in 1985


----------



## LateTrain27

Iron Sheik mark
Joined this year
Avatar is FACKIN BULLSHIT!


----------



## Chrome

Brony
20 years old
Likes WWE and NJPW


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of the Chicago White Sox
Possibly a fan of the Blackhawks? 
Big fan of Mozilla Firefox :kobe10


----------



## Tony

- Likes the same wrestler I like
- Wants Rhodes to be WWE WHC one day
- Awesome sig (Y)


----------



## HOJO

sXe Messiah
I'm always posting after you
Had the Punk GTS sig when I posted(Because you have rolling sigs)


----------



## Chrome

Nice new avy
Has become a GFX artist
Sailor Moon fan


----------



## Al Borland

Has a White Sox hat?
Uses Chrome as a web browser?
Has some connection with Notre Dame College


----------



## Punkhead

Frequently posts in Eastern European Discussion Thread.
From Scotland.
Zenit fan.


----------



## DareDevil

INTJ
Probably hates people.
Is a guy?


----------



## Al Borland

Also a frequent poster in the EE Thread
Watches Russian Futbol 
Thinks I'm Scottish :draper2

EDIT

@ Magneto
Ambrose Mark
Interesting choice of music
Believes in the Shield


----------



## DareDevil

It's not Scottish
It's from Canada
Joined a month before me.


----------



## Chrome

Isn't greedy
Has the power of magnetism
Born October 5th


----------



## Nostalgia

Was going to change his name to Firefox but changed his mind. :ti
Is a bit of a rep whore 
Good poster though (Y)


----------



## brandiexoxo

The color of her bikini is flawless.
Likes water or that is just a coincidence.
Likes this thread.


----------



## Chrome

Cesaro>Swagger (I agree.)
Is 22
Cat's right-hand lady


----------



## brandiexoxo

Has my favorite commercial atm as his avy!
From Chicago? Judging by your favorite sports teams.
A really funny poster.


----------



## PUNKY

Lives in minnesota. 
Huge cesaro mark.
I think used to work at subway (manager), If my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## LFC_Styles

Punk fan <3
Shield fan
Paige fan??


----------



## PUNKY

Age 17.
Punk fan. :cheer
Liverpool fan.

And Yep i'm def a big paige fan. (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

Is a CM Punk girl
Also an Ambrose girl
And Reigns and Rollins girl.


----------



## Chrome

In a castle in the clouds
Likes to draw
Averages 8 posts a day


----------



## Trublez

Chicago bulls fan.
For some reason, no one ever thinks his username could be in reference to the actual material..chrome (tbf it isn't).
Pretty chill guy.


----------



## Bushmaster

Amazing amazing sig

Unfortunately has Reigns as a favorite wrestler and no Rollins

Loves a big ass


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't know I haven't updated my profile in months. Rollins > Reigns
As a black guy, probably loves big asses too.
Has one of the most standout sig and avy combo on here.


----------



## Oxidamus

RACIST
SEXIST
MUST BE CIS SCUM :brodgers


----------



## Bushmaster

New name same awesomeness

Fan of the GOAT Brad Maddox

Australia


----------



## HOJO

@Oxi: Fan of DAT MADDOX
Chiseled not CHISELLED
12er

EDIT: Fucking ninja'd

@Soup: Sig/AVI made by my idol, CHAMPviaGOAT
Doesn't love Gail Kim like I do
Chatroom friends :kobe3


----------



## Chrome

Joined a month after I did
Born January 22
Is often in the chatbox


----------



## Gretchen

Made me one of my first sigs
Hates it when fans chant CM Punk now
Fan of Big E

Edit.

Joined before I did
Favorite of all time is probably Rock
Is almost never if not never in the chatbox


----------



## Chrome

Recently went invisible
Sig made by ChampviaDQ
Somewhere in the U.S.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Good Poster
Baseball fan (Y)
Fan of a bad team


----------



## Oxidamus

Formerly KuroNeko
Signature from a manga
Or possibly a doujin
:hmm:


----------



## Bushmaster

Killed me for a billion dollar bounty

Hates Bray Wyatt with a passion

Midcard Mafia Member


----------



## Oxidamus

Sausage lover
Skyrim lover
Sasha lover
Seth lover
Sun lover
And of course, Soup lover


----------



## Chrome

Wants Maddox on TV
Kanye West fan :kanye
Probably remembers Rayfu


----------



## Tony

- Has seen things
- Rooting for the White Sox
- Sad about the Bulls


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

- likes Korean chicks
- likes The Shield
- watches fake wrestling


----------



## Chrome

Is new
Likes anime
Learning to break kayfabe


----------



## Oxidamus

Brought up that god awful geek Rayfu :argh:
May notice I totally fucked up saying the lady in his sig/avatar had socks on. How stupid am I? fpalm
Didn't want to change name to Firefox. :dance


----------



## DareDevil

Likes, Sasha Banks.
Likes Dean Ambrose.
Finally got my update, of how I feel about Sheamus.


----------



## Bushmaster

Girl

Has feelings toward Sheamus

Member of Team Sasuke


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

GoT fanatic

from Cena's hometown

watches fake wrestling

P.S. Naruto blows.


----------



## Bushmaster

Hates Naruto

Doesn't know where Cena's hometown is

In Tokyo, Japan. A place I hope to visit one day.


----------



## Spam1985

lifetime premium member
From Boston
Game of Thrones fan :clap


----------



## Bushmaster

Possibly born in 1985

From England

Awesome sig :lol


----------



## Spam1985

SoupBro said:


> Possibly born in 1985
> 
> From England
> 
> Awesome sig :lol


^Is correct on all three counts
Has nearly 15,000 posts :shocked:
Is going to have to eat every fucking chicken in the room


----------



## DareDevil

UNITED KINGDOM!
Gets really Satanic names on The Wrestler Name Generator thread,
Has repped me once,


----------



## Oxidamus

Constantly reminded me of my TDL debate
Makes me wonder if she thinks Dean Ambrose is better as a face or heel
Should probably PM me about that :brodgers


----------



## charlesxo

Hopefully doesn't tarnish Maddox's name
Recently became very fond of Russia
Bogan tendencies


----------



## Bushmaster

Oxi

Loves trannies

Sent me the audio version of his Orton rant

Hated by many in the chatbox

Rouge

Formerly Bleu

Recently repped me 

Black and white avatar, surprisingly looks good.


----------



## Oxidamus

Realises Jager loves trannies :brodgers
Enjoyed the first part of my Orton rant :lenny
Game of Thrones inspired avatar and signature, probably still won't make me watch it. :brodgers


----------



## Bushmaster

Needs to start watching GoT

New Brad avatar is awesome

Scared of NAITCH aka Skins


----------



## DareDevil

Thinks I like sasuke... 
Thinks I have feelings towards sheamus.
Is a boy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO

Probably hasn't read the GoT books like I do
Sig/AVI made by DA GOAT
Needs to start watching some KANA matches 





FUCKING NINJA'D AGAIN

Embracing the Sandow burial with joy, because that shit was hilarious
Fellow fan of TITTY MASTER AMBROSE :ambrose
Also needs to watch some KANA


----------



## Bushmaster

Wrong since I've read a few of the GoT books

Thinks Gail Kim is attractive and a good wrestler

TNA Hater


----------



## HOJO

Proved me wrong
SHould think the same way
Uses the word "hater" in 2014


----------



## Bushmaster

Hates The Hybrid Diva Kaitlyn 

Was proved wrong by Soup

Chatbox regular


----------



## Nostalgia

Often has unique avys/sigs
Is black
Has nearly 15,000 posts


----------



## DareDevil

Has become my friend.
Is a cool guy.
Wants to go to paradise.


----------



## Trublez

Ambrose mark.
Has been getting harassed by ROUSEY recently.
Probably wants to strangle him.


----------



## DareDevil

Who's ROUSEY? :lol

Likes Ludacris
Likes The Rock
Likes Roman Reigns (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

Doesn't know Moz is Rousey

In a castle in the clouds :drake1

Enjoys more than just Naruto when it comes to anime unlike me.


----------



## DareDevil

Likes only Naruto.
Likes Chicken
Will get fat thighs with all that chicken.


----------



## Bushmaster

Thinks I like chicken

Thinks I only like Naruto ( I enjoyed Yuyu Hakusho and One Piece back in the day)

Was negged by Moz a few times unfortunately.


----------



## DareDevil

He likes Chicken.
Used to like One Piece.
Should watch One Piece again.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Damien Sandow fan.
Not a bigger anime / manga fan than me.
Not a better anime / manga fan than me.

lol jk


----------



## Trublez

Has been on this forum just over a week.
Mad anime fan.
From Tokyo.


----------



## Chrome

From Witchita Gardens
Has a lovely sig right now
Glad I kept my name as Chrome


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably pretty happy with the Bears draft.
His sig will probably soon be his avatar.
Had a traumatic experience once when he saw the dreaded 'things'


----------



## Nostalgia

Seems to swap his avy and sig pics around
No Famke on his profile anymore (N)
Is a Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler and Wade Barrett fan (Y)

Edit: 

Has a coloured usertitle 
Has a avatar that he's used a few times before
Known as ABH or Taylor (I think?)


----------



## Callisto

Has an extremely irrational hatred of the Red Headed Goddess Eva Marie.
I'm hoping he seeks mental help and recognizes Legend E's greatness.
Wishes he was able to gay marry David Fincher.

Edit:

A fellow Eva Marie fan :banderas
A Ziggler fan too :no:
****** fetish


----------



## SonoShion

One of the users I'd like to meet irl. For obvious reasons. Yes ****.


----------



## Chrome

Fellow 12'er
Likes Japanese films
Lives in Manhatten


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Has been here for over 2 years
Might be a Colts/Pacers fan
Has seen things


----------



## brandiexoxo

From California
Likes llamas
Like tattoos?


----------



## Gretchen

Humorous avatar
Questionable Username
Favorite wrestling promotion is not TNA

Edit.

Likes Cesaro
From Minnesota
2,174 posts


----------



## brandiexoxo

Punk fan
Over 5000 posts
ChampviaDQ sig


----------



## Chrome

Nice profile pic
Bayern Munchen
Has an Xbox 360


----------



## Tony

- Likes Cesaro
- Doesn't like Swagger
- Real name is Brandie

EDIT:

- Uses Chrome, hence the username
- Chicago sports teams
- Has a gif of a women running. I believe it came from a commercial


----------



## brandiexoxo

Awesome sig pic
Still in paradise city
Nice moving avy


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Likes Cesaro
Might be A Vikings/Timberwolves/Twins(lol)/Wild fan
Is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Chrome

Likes llamas 
Has been here nearly two months
From California


----------



## Bushmaster

Originally from Chicago?

Another Dean Ambrose fan

Sig is now avy and avy is now sig


----------



## Lariat From Hell

GOAT sig
Pretty good avatar
Makes me hungry


----------



## Gretchen

Not the same exact taste in wrestling, but we like some of the same guys
Respectable poster either way (Y)
Changing his name


----------



## Bushmaster

Great sig by the Goat.

One of the better posters on here.

Rhodes for World Heavyweight Champion but no Cody in sig or avy.


----------



## McQueen

From Boston (Bawstun)

Of a Race that would eat all the fucking chicken in the room if he could (Human Race of course)

The Darkest thing about him is his Souls.


----------



## Bushmaster

From Minn, the land I could possibly walk on in Sept :brady2

Must be reading my mind, was thinking Kruger recently now has got a Kruger avatar. "Activate Kruger" :mark:

Switched up the quotes in his sig, much better :lmao


----------



## Tony

- Praises the Sun
- Also praises ROLLINS
- Is a bro


----------



## DareDevil

Likes Girls Generation.
Likes Kpop.
Likes The Shield.


----------



## Trublez

Gets harassed by Mozza.
Gets harassed by ROUSEY.
Gets harassed by BAINES ON TOAST.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Boobs
Beer
About to get repped


----------



## Bushmaster

Hates nice guy Lebron 

Loves devil Kobe

currently in South Florida


----------



## Chrome

Has a PS3
Might have a PS4?
Is hoping the Bruins close out their series tomorrow night


----------



## Obfuscation

~ currently being everyone's favorite browser

~ may be a part-time realtor

~ has a gif that I don't quite understand, but I don't mind b/c it has something about it I like.


----------



## McQueen

Scum of the Earth

Scum of the Earth

Scum of the Earth


----------



## Chrome

Thinks Cody is the scum of the earth
Happy the Blackhawks won tonight
Has a funny quote from haribo in his sig


----------



## insanitydefined

Fan of The Last of Us (which means he has good taste)

Frequents the entertainment section of this board

Has a crapload of posts



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

Just described McQueen 
Big E fan
Might be insane


----------



## insanitydefined

Ninja'd my ass :side: 

White Sox fan

Is probably getting sick of people making that browser joke

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Big E sucks
Little Poppa Pump
WTF Sig


----------



## Chrome

From Tokyo
Cool username
Has only been here a week but has already made as many threads as I have


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

1. Probably likes google chrome.
2. The girl in his sig is pretty.
3. Has seen things.


----------



## Coach

*Only recently started seeing his posts
Invader Zim fan which makes me happy
Has made 21 threads*


----------



## DareDevil

Likes Pepsi
Likes Punk
Doesn't do drugs.


----------



## charlesxo

Doesn't like getting negd
From Laputa(?)
Has a vagina


----------



## Trublez

Not as active these days.
Needs to stop with the constant name changes. :side:
Obsessed with lesbians.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Beer
Boobs
Wet


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Joined WF this month
One post count away from 100
From Tokyo, Japan


----------



## TCE

Is a lifetime premium member. 
Likes cartoons.
Has a green bar bigger than my dick.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice
Zuffa Zombie
Has a small penis


----------



## LateTrain27

-Likes Anime
-New Member
-Completely owned TCE


----------



## insanitydefined

Is a brony

Fellow 90's kid

Like NJPW 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen

Likes Big E
Doesn't like DB iirc
Little Poppa Pump


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Fan of Cody :cody
Talks more about Punk than Cody :side:
Lives somewhere in the U.S


----------



## Chrome

A.I. fan
Posts in the NBA thread
Orton mark


----------



## TCE

He's seen things.
Most probably around Indy.
Joined the year the world was suppose to end.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Forum veteran.
Constantly sits on his porch with his shotgun, telling any younguns that joined post-2007 to get off his damn lawn.
Has the lowest posts-per-day ratio that I've seen.


----------



## Bushmaster

Supposedly sends disgusting rep to people

Huge fan and supports the GOATS









Likes to talk movies with Yakuza aka Sono


----------



## SonoShion

Mike the whiteknight from Boston
Hates New Yorker and loves shittalking the city whenever he has the opportunity
Jacks it to the reps I send him but then accidently looks over to my username & pictures me watching him which provides a delay in planned orgasm


----------



## Trublez

Met Lita.
Took a pic with her.
Probably jerks off every night thinking 'bout that day.


----------



## PUNKY

Will always be sono to me. (sorry) 
Might be annoyed i didn't get back to his pm the other day. (you were offline when i was gonna reply though)
Met lita at mania week. :angry: (jealous)

EDIT @trublez

He's a uni student... that's all you need to know.
Av that i can't stop watching. (weirdly)
Is 2 years younger than me.

EDIT @sono I'm not blonde. :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Brags around from receiving a private message from me 
Blonde
Small



Trublez said:


> Met Lita.
> Took a pic with her.
> Probably jerks off every night thinking 'bout that day.


Lita was one of the lesser hot gals I encountered with that weekend.


----------



## Chrome

Flashy avy
Lesnar mark
Is 23


----------



## Lariat From Hell

White Sox fan

2012er

Punk mark


----------



## HBC Dawn Michaels

-likes Ryback 
-has a thing for DBZ 
-pays to be on here


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't post a lot
Creative username
Likes Hollywood Undead


----------



## Gretchen

Needs to return to one of his sigs from the fall
Will probably be watching the Blackhawks' next game against the Wild
Fan of :barrett


----------



## Chrome

Is visible again
Happy Rhodes won tonight
Not a fan of the Smark Busters


----------



## Tony

- Hates Firefox
- Also hates Internet Explorer
- Would love it if Melo went to the Bulls


----------



## brandiexoxo

Has a new sig everytime I'm in here.
Pretty awesome sig though I must say!
Paradise City :3:3:3


----------



## Gandhi

- Has big breasts
- Likes showing off her big breasts
- Fan of the show Vikings


----------



## brandiexoxo

Has a sense of class by using breasts instead of some other term :
One of the most recognizable avatar on here. 
Has a distinctive posting style.


----------



## A$AP

TITTIES
Cesaro mark
TITTIES


----------



## TAR

- One of the best at creating sigs and avis
- Shocked is definitely the word to describe myself when I found out that this poster is white.
- Always giving me good tuneage, hope it never stops.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Shoulda saw that coming haha.

Awesome avy.
Good fucking song but i prefer this one.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsHyC6pNsZI&feature=youtube_gdata_player..listen listen to this atleast 3 times a day :3 That beat!!
Nice flashy sig. Never seen that before, pretty cool.

1:27 lol.

That sig!!! :3:3 Fassbender!
Aussie.
joined a year after me.


----------



## Bushmaster

Big breasts :durant3

Hates Subways if I remember correctly 

Big fan of :cesaro & :brock


----------



## LateTrain27

-Appears to like using smilies in posts :delrio

-KFC parody Avatar and Sig

-Is eating all the chickens in the room


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Born in 1927.
Doesn't take the bus.
Should invest in an alarm clock.


----------



## Coach

*Obviously likes Rooney Mara.
Either/Or.
Enjoys the same music as I.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Not sure I've ever seen a post of his in rants that didn't contain a picture or gif of some kind.
The Coca-Cola Crossface would be his finishing move.
Probably not a murderous pirate.


----------



## Chrome

Likes The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Entertainment section regular
Been awhile since I got one of his lovely reps :side:


----------



## Nostalgia

Sends nice reps
Location: Indy
Stacy Keibler fan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Every time I see a post of his with that sig/avi combo I feel relaxed, don't ever change it man.
Currently has the number of the beast in his post count.
Probably not a violent psychopath, so I guess I'll keep searching.


----------



## charlesxo

abj
Not a Nazi
Immaculate


----------



## TAR

- Possibly a Nazi
- Sends the best Emma Stone reps
- :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck goose


----------



## charlesxo

ugh that WOAT smiley

:denzel
RAT
Frankston tendicies


----------



## Chrome

Likes lesbians
Likes pandas
Is insensitive


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Running
Blue
Tits


----------



## Oxidamus

Bleeding
Anime
Eye 
:brodgers


----------



## brandiexoxo

Maddox
Firework
Orgasm


----------



## Chrome

Cesaro 
Points 
Smiles


----------



## Jimshine

1. Has a sig that makes puts people on JiggleWatch
2. Has been known to post things that elicit mirth in the reader
3. Has *SEEN THINGS.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently broke 2K posts
- His sig looks like a less serious mugshot
- Still has the same avy


----------



## Bushmaster

Mega Man :mark:

Sonic :mark:

Is supposedly very shy


----------



## Chrome

Went over 15,000 posts recently
Visited Las Vegas sometime last year
Praise the Sun


----------



## William Murderface

Has an interesting sig right now
Probably has a man crush on Jose Abreu
Lives in Indy but is a Sox fan :hmm:


----------



## Tony

- Likes Bad News Barrett
- Likes to deliver Bad News to people
- Could probably play a bass solo with his dong


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Has great pics in his rotating sig
Believes in The Shield
Great taste in music


----------



## Bushmaster

Watches Fargo and says it's great

Marks for the Shield but more of a Reigns fan :no:

Huge fan of the Packers :rodgers


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks I'm a total RACIST
Sadly started accusing me of it AFTER changing my name from RUSEV
Probably misses me on GTA :sad:


----------



## Nostalgia

Sig makes me laugh just for Cole's face :lol
Wants to give more attention to Brad Maddox by having a sig/avy of him like he did with Rusev and Sasha previously
Wondering what his next name change will be :hmm:


----------



## cazwell

watched his sig 10 times over :homer
respected member on the forum
on average posts 8 posts a day


----------



## Obfuscation

~ I dunno much so I'm gonna try and not be too boring...but now knows my replies will be.

~ damn.

~ fucking ron simmons, man


----------



## A$AP

:zayn3
:hayley4


----------



## Chrome

Has changed the color of his avy a few times
Really nice sig
Formerly known as EdgeE and AVRO


----------



## Aizen

He probably saw the last shot of M. Jordan against Bryon Russell.
Has a good taste in music from what I've seen, :side:
Has a little brother named Chromium. 8*D


----------



## Bushmaster

Is a fan of Diablo 3?

A fan of some of the GOAT wrestlers,athletes and musicians 

Phil Collins :


----------



## HOJO

Nice sig
Sent me Kaitlyn rep a while ago
Should look at his own rep to see how I returned the favor


----------



## A$AP

GFX Poster
Shield Mark 
12er


----------



## Oxidamus

Baiter of Sideburns
Creator of GFX
Not Tyler the Creator or Master baiter


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Brad
Fucking
Maddox


----------



## Punkhead

Joined recently.
Anime fan.
Cool guy/girl.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ would be a metal oriented luchadore who would combat the original Heavy Metal for his namesake

~ seems to be more favorable towards the flashy side of lucha, rather their gritty/bloody brawls

~


----------



## A$AP

- Owns a Sears Bathrobe
- Gaga Mark
- Porcelain collector


----------



## Trublez

Great GFX artist.
Black dude pretending to be white (why man?).
Very active in the chatbox.


----------



## TAR

- Beers
- Tits
- Beer on Tits


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably not as suave as any of the men in his sig.
His Emma Stone addiction is getting out of hand, pretty sure he has relocated to the US and is camped out on her front lawn as we speak.
Fear the beard.


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined 2 years after me
Has more reps than me
Triple H mark


----------



## Oxidamus

Still has that tricky Posts: 99,999 in his profile
IT AIN'T TRICKING ME
NOT AGAIN


----------



## Chrome

WILL NOT BE TRICKED AGAIN
Only person on this planet who wants a Maddox vs Rusev feud
Doesn't watch sports


----------



## Da Alliance

Has seen things
Lifetime premium member
Is online


----------



## Trublez

His fake post count probably doesn't fool anyone with half a brain.
SCSA & Hogan avy. 
Used to be premium at one point as his former username was CodeBreaker.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I don't watch TV at all so I don't know who that girl is in your avi but she looks like Ronda... kinda.
ビール
おっぱい


----------



## William Murderface

Is new to the form
From Japan
Looks like an anime fan


----------



## Bushmaster

Fan of Summer Rae or thinks she's hot.

Likes Bad News Barrett :mark:

3 teams from Cali but likes the Tampa Bay Buccaneers


----------



## Da Alliance

From Boston
Has 15k post count
Punk mark


----------



## Punkhead

Should join PWA.
Doesn't have as many posts as he wishes he had.
Formerly known as CodeBreaker.


----------



## William Murderface

Is active in the PWA
Is always posting in the Rock/Metal thread
Is named after a band


----------



## Spam1985

Has A LOT of posts :shocked:
Californian (Y)
Great BnB sig! :clap


----------



## A$AP

Doesn't have a lot of posts
British
Pretty sweet BNB sig


----------



## Magic

Black
Boston Bruin Fan
probably a **** tbh


----------



## Chrome

:kobe3
:kobe
:kobe5


----------



## Tony

- :rose1
- :noah2
- :butler


----------



## GREEK FREAK

:rollins
:kobe3
:romo


----------



## LFC_Styles

:duck
:bark
:homer


----------



## McQueen

Posts Smileys
Wasn't Scum
A watch dog?


----------



## LFC_Styles

Claim was genuine in last TvM game fpalm
Joined 2006
Funny, especially when angry

(Not a watch dogs avatar, but yes i am one).


----------



## McQueen




----------



## Aizen

The Bobby Singer of this place.
Not even close of the Goat Crowley.
Hunt demons with John Winchester while ago.


----------



## McQueen

IDGIT
IDGIT
IDGIT

P.S. Bobby is the greatest. Jim F'n Beaver!!!


----------



## Da Alliance

Has been in the forum for almost 8 years
Is online
Activated


----------



## Buttermaker

Has an awkward amount of posts.
I know people from Miami..
Sig and Avy isnt giving me much to work off of...


----------



## YES.YES.

good Booker
awesome rep. power
razar ramon's fan


----------



## Punkhead

Doesn't post much.
Has one of those stupid 'not removing until' sigs.
Daniel Bryan fan.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

One of the only few users here who I like.
I also think the "not removing until" sigs are stupid and nerdy.
Who's that chick in your avi?


----------



## Da Alliance

Didn't follow the thread title
Asked instead of Name 3 things
Stated his opinion instead of Name 3 things


----------



## Fanjawi

Evolution fan.
From Miami.
Miami Heat fan. :lebron8


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably cried after Gerrard's slip.
Who are we kidding? Definitely cried after Gerrard's slip.
Possibly supports Liverpool.


----------



## Oxidamus

Living proof that 8 main event guys is better than 2-4 main event guys and 8-10 low card guys in Fantasy games.
Has a huge chance of winning the next one...
...because he is AlienBountyHunter.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Working with WWE to create a sitcom starring Brad Maddox. Britta from Community is lined up to play his street smart love interest and there's talk that Sylvester Stallone might be involved as Maddox's bully after Maddox claimed he was better looking than Rocky.
May have moved on from Rusev and onto the next flavour of the month, possibly Bo Dallas. Inb4 a name change to BOxitron.
Has never inappropriately touched me.


----------



## Da Alliance

Has gif avy
Has gif sig
Lifetime premium member


----------



## Oxidamus

Mentioned ABH's GIF avatar and signature
Not a premium member
Likely jealous of the fact premium members have GIFs. :cena3


----------



## William Murderface

Loves Brad Maddox
Got a recent name change
Sent me some Summer rep before


----------



## Chrome

Has been here 8 years and a month now
:barrett mark
From a place named after a beer


----------



## Da Alliance

Doesnt fear evil
From California
Barrett fan


----------



## Rick Sanchez

From Miami, Florida
Loves Evolution
Joined in 2011


----------



## Callisto

Likes Boardwalk Empire
Joined in 2013
Has 7 aliases


----------



## A$AP

Likes cheese
Has but 1 alias
Gaga mark


----------



## Bushmaster

FC BREH

PS4 BREH








BREH


----------



## Tony

- Loves The Hound's chickens
- Loves ROLLINS GOATing on a weekly basis
- Loves praising the sun


----------



## McQueen

Not actually Straight
Not actually an Edge
Not actually Jesus


----------



## Bushmaster

Activate Kruger

New Sig on the way?

Posts in the PYP thread alot but seems to never post pics :hmm:


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a sig made by ChampviaDQ
Joined in 2010
From Cena's hometown


----------



## Punkhead

Wants to have 99,999 posts.
Overcompensating?
Lives in Florida.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Likes Hayley Williams.
Is from Lithuanian.
Like Eastern European politics.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

The first user ever who gave me a positive rep.
Getting ignored by Scott Steiner.
He got a dig dib bick.


----------



## Punkhead

Wanted to know who the chick in my avy was.
Is Japanese :mark:
Are you a he or a she?


----------



## Spam1985

Sig is massive and takes up the whole freakin' screen.
Appears to enjoy rocking out?
Accepts Hayley Williams rep... OK have some then +1 :hayley4


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a cute avy
Joined 11 months after me
1 time PWA World champ


----------



## A$AP

Thinks CM Punk is cute
Evolution mark
Still has a fake post count fpalm


----------



## Spam1985

^ Thinks that Da Alliance thinks that CM Punk is cute, when really he got ninja'd.
Does not reveal much about him/herself.
But appears to appreciate scantily-clad women.


----------



## Da Alliance

Knows that i got ninja'd
From England
Punk fan?


----------



## Punkhead

Fake post count.
Evolution fan.
Acknowledged by Scott Steiner.


----------



## Da Alliance

Hail and Kill
Has 8k post count
4 time PWA Tag champ


----------



## Spam1985

^ Cannot seriously have 999,999 posts.
Has a shiny avatar.
Has a cool, new shiny evolution sig... I like it. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Has an amazing sig

Has a hilarious avy :lmao 

from England


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a sweet sig
Cesaro fan?
Swagger mark


----------



## Punkhead

New sig.
made his fake post count bigger.
Obviously overcompensating for something.


----------



## Chrome

Where the lines overlap
Nice new Hayley Williams sig
Former PWA World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Da Alliance

Has sex avy
From Indy
Joined in 2012


----------



## Naka Moora

Awesome Avatar
Good taste in pro wrestling characters
Fooled me many times seeing 999,999 posts :lol


----------



## Trublez

Rejoiner.
From London.
Said my sig is...umm...distracting...


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Sig is awesome
Premium
Never see him in the WWE section


----------



## Naka Moora

Good taste is old school cartoons
Nice BTB (Brief look)
Joined OCT 2013.


----------



## William Murderface

Barely joined the forum
Punk fan
From jolly old England


----------



## McQueen

Suicidal after Ducks loss last night
Suicidal after birth of terrible Brother 20 some years ago
Eats 'Mexican' often


----------



## Magic

will be killed for bringing up the ducks loss
will have mouth stuffed with duck(replace the u with i and that's what his mouth is usually filled with :brodgers)
old, so will likely die of old age before i can even get all this done.


----------



## McQueen

LOL Ducks Fan
Nothing to be afraid of
Won't be watching anymore Ducks games this season.


----------



## Nostalgia

Thirsty for Brandie
Whored out on rep
Bruce Springsteen fan


----------



## Punkhead

Joined exactly one week before me.
Hasn't whored out on rep.
Frequently requests signatures.


----------



## Nostalgia

I haven't requested a sig in over a year 
Has at this precise moment 458 more posts than me 8*D
Has more posts then rep points


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

One of the only known true Jeff Jarrett fans on the forum.
May enjoy 'Paradise' by Coldplay.
I'd like to think he's living in a beautiful tropical wonderland where girls like the one in his sig are common and considered only a 5/10 out there.


----------



## Obfuscation

~ wants to be reincarnated as Rooney Mara's fake nose piercing

~ probably would rather date an OS instead of a bitch Rooney Mara

~ dark ominous tones w/shadows fooled you into thinking all three of these would be about her


----------



## Punkhead

Likes to add hidden messages in white text. So do I.
Lady Gaga fan.
Has a shitload of posts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Will never have a sig that doesn't involve headbanging.
Will fight Cody gladiator style for the title of "Biggest Hayley Williams Fan On WF"
Was days away from being a 12er.


----------



## Ruth

Avant-garde as fuck
Favourite colour is probably grey
Good guy


----------



## McQueen

Doesn't know AlienBountyHunter is a son of a bitch
Bronie
He is the wind beneath my wings


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Premium member.
Member since 2006.
Hunger Games is a Battle Royale ripoff.


----------



## Tony

- Is a Death God
- Loves anime
- From Japan :mark:


----------



## Naka Moora

Cool Siggy
Likes girls
AWESOME taste in music


----------



## Nostalgia

Arrogant Mog
Rep whore 
77 posts per day :argh:


----------



## Gretchen

Doesn't like either European or American football
Growing less interested in wrestling
May or may not be like me and watch old matches/promos instead of current ones


----------



## Naka Moora

Good taste in pro wrestling
From the US
Is the "Best"


----------



## Nostalgia

Has a goal to lose weight for the summer
Likes cricket
Most recent member of the forum to PM me



RFWHC said:


> May or may not be like me and watch old matches/promos instead of current ones


I'm like that. If I'm bored I may watch old segments/promos, old wrestling theme songs, or bits of old matches on YouTube. Back when I enjoyed the wrestling product a lot more than I do now. (Y)


----------



## charlesxo

Ashley Sky
Used to rock a Christian avi iirc
Possibly a ****** hopper


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Should change his name to namechange.
Enjoys watching vaginas get pounded repeatedly.
hurdy gurdy man.


----------



## Tony

- Sends weird/funny rep
- Is a bounty hunter, mostly hunts aliens
- Movie buff


----------



## Chrome

Knows about ABH's infamous reps
New Asian cutie in his avy
Nice Rollins sig


----------



## Nostalgia

Current sig is so random :lol
Joined one month after me
Send nice reps, and not weird ones like ABH. :argh:


----------



## Tony

- Has a peaceful avatar
- Has a lovely later in his sig
- Lives in paradise, or at least wants paradise


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Currently in the chatbox
:kanye2
:sheamus


----------



## Chrome

:reigns
Not happy with the Brewers losing 2 of 3 to the Cubs
Is Joey Spears in PWA



Nostalgia said:


> Send nice reps, and not weird ones like ABH. :argh:


Oh I've sent weird reps before, don't worry about that. :lol

Although the one I just sent you isn't bad at all.


----------



## Punkhead

Sox fan.
Interesting sig.
Has more rep than posts and more rep than me.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Nice.
Cool.
Orange.


----------



## Trublez

14er.
From Tokyo.
Has a small wiener according to Sono.


----------



## Naka Moora

Fapped to the pic in his sig many times
2k post count
Joined in 2k13


----------



## Aizen

Spend too much time on WF.
I got the impression that he's a rejoiner :side:
Probably he would love to be raped by Devil Jin.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Still hasn't accepted my request to form a hunter tag team.
Cool Dimebag sig.
Pretty good taste in music.


----------



## McQueen

Terrible Taste in Music
Terrible Taste in Music
Terrible Taste in Music


----------



## Ruth

:bruce
:bruce
:bruce


----------



## McQueen

Come on up, for The Rising!
Come on up, put your hands in mine!
Come on up for The Rising Tonight!


----------



## Pratchett

-ACTIVATE
-Lives where I wish I could fish
-Is teasing us about a sig that could potentially affect WAGG


----------



## Trublez

Stop.
Bothering.
Me.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I got
a dig
bick


----------



## Trublez

Needs to tell Sono that, not me.
Should probably also PM him pics, as evidence.
Should probably consider starring in Japanese porn.Not that you'd fit in, tho, as all the guys in those vids aren't particularly blessed down there anyway.


----------



## Tony

- Has strength, ambition, and motivation
- Has a lovely sig
- Been in this forum for one year


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rollins best Shield member 
Korean girl love.
Who the F is Sono?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Doesn't think Alex Morgan is hot fpalm
Seen him a lot lately in the G&T section
Likes anime


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Retired his cape when he changed his name from Ratman.
We'd get along well due to a similar taste in TV.
Just started making his own graphics and doing a pretty great job.


----------



## Punkhead

Into creepy stuff.
Likes Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.
Tot'ham fan.


----------



## Chrome

Multi-time PWA tag team champion
Nice Hayley Williams avy/sig combo
Likes Disturbed


----------



## Trublez

Has been very active in this thread recently.
Almost been signed up here for 2 1/2 years.
Ironically, changed his sig/avy at the same time as I changed mine. :hmm:


----------



## Punkhead

Likes to send some nice reps.
Joined just over a year ago.
Is troubled.


----------



## Naka Moora

Multi-time champion
Future WF HOF member
Joined in 2011


----------



## Coach

*A great addition to WF
Green for green
"(75.56 posts per day)" Legend *


----------



## Callisto

A gif whore.
A gif whore who likes Punk.
A gif whore who likes Punk and also is English.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Counting down the days until _Gone Girl_ :mark: :homer
Once had his current sig reported for being anti-religious or something.
Has lost respect for me over my lack of praise for Eva Marie.


----------



## Aizen

Probably his fav episode of The Simpson is The Springfield Files.
The idea of a tag-team, guess it could work, :hmm:
But we already know who's gonna be the Jannetty 8*D


----------



## Tony

- A fan of Dimebag Darrell
- Which means he's a fan of Pantera
- Might also be a fan of Heavy Metal


----------



## LFC_Styles

Likes Rollins (dont we all?)
Joined 2011 :O
His location is linked to song lyrics?


----------



## SonoShion

Chatbox addict
Uses permanently the facepalm smiley
Doesn't leave the house


----------



## McQueen

Cut off his pinky in an act of loyalty to Goddard
DeadMouse
Sono a bitch when it comes to arthouse movies


----------



## Trublez

Older than most WF users.
Hangs around a lot in the PYP thread.
Will engage in banter (especially if centered around Wagg) anywhere and anytime regardless of the thread.


----------



## Oxidamus

Resident softcore porn guy
Apparently no longer has softcore porn in his profile
Unless the signature is... meant to mean something. :hmm:


----------



## LateTrain27

Maddox Mark
Cheesy but awesome GIF avatar
Likes Cornbeef


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Likes Taker
Watches Japanese pro wrestling
21 - 1 loooool


----------



## Trublez

*So, where did we leave off last time? Oh yeah..*

'Sono' now identifies himself as 'Yakuza'.
Contemplating sending the PM to him.
Nah, but probably considers me a weirdo at this point (fits my new "TROUBLED" gimmick tho). 



MADDOXITRON said:


> Resident softcore porn guy
> Apparently no longer has softcore porn in his profile
> Unless the signature is... meant to mean something. :hmm:


I've been repackaged. So at least now it means no more perverted PMs from guys jacking it to my sigs with one hand and constant "LELvirgin" accusations.


----------



## charlesxo

Ludicious Clay
Was once in the red
Weak ass troubled gimmick


----------



## Nostalgia

Fellow #AllRedEverything fan
Also prefers Brie over Nikki like me
Will very likely change his name again at the next chance he gets to do so


----------



## Chrome

Was told by DanielWyatt to kill himself in a neg comment
:jbl mark
Has an Xbox 360


----------



## Gretchen

Tends to switch sig and avatar, would be interesting whether or not and how he'd switch his current sig and avy
Should go back to wrestling themed sig, IMO
First sig of his I remember is a large Daniel Bryan gif


----------



## Chrome

Is bored of the WWE atm.
Watching old stuff to fill the void
Has exactly 5,700 posts as of this post


----------



## charlesxo

Pussied out of a name change to Firefox
idk what his sig is from
Gonna be a Melo fan soon


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Racist
Panda
Black and White


----------



## Pratchett

-Into anime
-Exactly 7.00 ppd
-Barren public profile


----------



## Callisto

An old fart.
An old fart who's publicly gay for me.
Name change asap.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Likes a lot of wrestlers I like
-Likes TV shows I like
-Has a different taste in music


----------



## Gretchen

Fan of Dragon Ball
Also a fan of Phillip Jack Brooks (BITW)
Recently went premium, has taken advantage of premium member features


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

One of the only 3 users in this forum who I like.
Loyal CM Punk fan. I respect that.
Probably thinks CM Punk will come back one day. I hope so.


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't seem to like many people
has become a regular in the G&T section during his short time here
Averages almost 7 posts a day


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Is a cool dude, never had any issues with him.
Has awesome sigs
Is not a Firefox guy


----------



## Tony

- Fan of DBZ
- Is a self-professed King Kai Guy
- Has a funny avatar


----------



## HOJO

Nice sig
Nice avi
20 years old


----------



## Jmacz

Doesn't like CM Punk Chants
Likes Japanese wrestling
Username is WWE's worst finisher.


----------



## Pratchett

-Can't remember if I've seen this guy before
-Makes me think of baked beans
-Should probably ditch the "Not removing until" sig if he isn't going to take it seriously


----------



## William Murderface

Likes Scott Steiners catchphrases 
Joined over a year ago
Has a demon/ghost chick in his sig


----------



## Nostalgia

We're both born on the 18th of a month
Mine isn't March though
Is 5 years older than me


----------



## Gretchen

Like me, must miss the days when Chris Jericho was in the Main Event
And also the days when CM Punk was in the Main Event
Starting to watch current WWE less, might stop watching completely soon, like me, but probably won't start watching ROH, instead, unlike me


----------



## Trublez

- Had a major feud with...nah not even gonna say their names incase they see it and make another vid.
- Apparently, lost his smile like the guy in his avatar.
- "Like me" is his favorite phrase.


----------



## Naka Moora

Join in 2013
Creepy avatars
Awesome sig.


----------



## Trublez

Changes his avatar everyday.
Awesome sig as well.
Is one of the rare few people here that's managed to convert a rant against him into a circlejerk in his favour. :clap


----------



## Chrome

Has gone from porno avy/sig combo to creppy avy/sig combo.
Listens to Ludacris.
Doesn't make many threads.


----------



## Tony

- Mesmerizing avatar
- Funny GTA IV sig
- Prefers Chrome over Firefox


----------



## charlesxo

Pure of heart
Can ride the nimbus cloud
Not sure if he cares about martial arts tho


----------



## Aizen

Went to the same campus as Oxi
Likes red fish
:ralph


----------



## Oxidamus

Thinks rouge went to the same campus as me.
IS THIS A RUMOUR BEING SPREAD?
Doesn't know I didn't graduate high school (but got an equivalency). :side:


----------



## Chrome

Devastated by Maddox's firing tonight
Doesn't care for sports
Joined WF about two and a half weeks after I did


----------



## Obfuscation

~ rep master

~ hopefully liked Xavier: Renegade Angel

~ also has the most infamous avatar on the forum b/c it got it's own thread made in the GENERAL WWE SECTION. Amazing.


----------



## Oxidamus

Not excited for Takeover
Probably not even excited for Camacho
Would prefer Natalya v Charlotte to be off the card and Sasha awarded the championship. :lenny


----------



## TKOK

Prob cried during Raw. :maddox
Maddox fan
also rusev fan


----------



## Nostalgia

Member of the forum for 8 years
AC/DC fan (Y)
Never really interacted with the guy


----------



## Oxidamus

Big on personal message conversations
Not 100% straight :kobe
Hasn't mentioned musical preferences much


----------



## Punkhead

I first misread his username as MAD OXITRON (why mad?)
LITERALLY doesn't know where he is.
Joined one month after me.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

i
love
you


----------



## Pharmakon

From Japan
Spends more time on Non-Wrestling Threads
Awesome Anime Sig and Avatar


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Once botched ordering at a restaurant by accidentally calling the waiter a cunt, had his food shat in, which he preceded to eat without noticing.
Once botched an attempt at the hole-in-the-popcorn trick at the cinema. It was dark, forgot which side his girl was on, accidentally asked the guy next to him if he wanted popcorn. Hilarity ensued.
Once botched a trust fall by falling forwards instead of backwards and fell straight into some thorns.

Botchamaniac45 4 lyfe


----------



## Oxidamus

Slowest fantasy booker in the world. unk6
Strangest fact maker in the world. unk6
Somehow has opinions on every movie ever except ones I want to see. unk2

Also what are some good monster moves preferably (but not necessarily) in English but from late 80s onwards? unk3


----------



## Nostalgia

Loved Maddox getting fired as RAW GM. 8*D
Bray Wyatt's biggest fan. 8*D
Also can occasionally like the odd chick with a dick. 8*D


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

used to be called rice or somethin (egg fried or boiled?) 
male but doesn't like football  
used to debate wrestling with him a lot, haven't done so for well over a year tho :hmm:

I tried to go a bit different rather than just "likes Dolph Ziggler" ha


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't post much in this thread
AE fan
Doesn't like WWE's treatment of Sandow


----------



## Jmacz

Was at once a natural enemy of mine due to the Patriots Colts rivialry, assuming you were to lazy to type Indianapolis for your location.

Apparently posts in this thread a lot.

Possibly a fan of Cool Breeze Soda.


----------



## normal situation

Waiting for Ryback to win a singles title

Waiting for Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd to win the tag titles

You're gonna be waiting a long ass time, brother


----------



## Nostalgia

Lesnar fan
gay sig 
Date of Birth: April 17



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> used to be called rice or somethin (egg fried or boiled?)


:kobe


----------



## Chrome

Great taste in rep pics
Has had 2 referrals 
One of the few Jarrett marks I've seen on here


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

ALL HAIL HYPNOKITTY
Currently feel like I'm on acid when viewing a post of his.
*Insert humorous remark about his internet browser not being google chrome*


----------



## Pratchett

@Chrome
-Memorable avy
-Roots for Chicago teams for some reason
-What happened to Famke?

@ABH
-Did just ninja me in this thread
-Salander avy brings back fond memories of novels read
-Has never disappointed my User CP with his unique perspective and images


----------



## William Murderface

Made sure I properly knew what his sig is 
In Flagrante Delicto
Has been hear over a year :hb


----------



## Tony

- From California
- Probably sad about Summer Rae's absence
- Listens to Brutal Heavy Metal


----------



## Oxidamus

Apparently straight edge, but has never mentioned if (to me) :hmm:
Questionable Bray Wyatt opinion 
Seems to be prioritising happy smiley girls as opposed to sexy dancy girls


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rest
in
Peace


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Once listened to a Katy Perry album backwards, found that it described a satanic ritual and attempted to summon the spirit of Lucifer using only crayons and mayonnaise.
- Last night, left a bag of shit on a neighbours doorstep, only to see the neighbour retaliate by draining the blood of 10 rabbits, mixing it with old tube socks and serving it to them as a foreign stew.
- Was at the supermarket last week, got stuck in the frozen food aisle when it was blocked off by police due to a possible murder. Spent 3 days attempting to convey that the chickens in the aisle had voluntarily killed themselves to avoid the impending apocalypse.


----------



## Chrome

Very creative imagination 
Likes Hypnocat
:trips2 mark


----------



## Aizen

Finally one of his Steph smileys has been added.

Better know as
















Not sure if that Hypnokitty is better than Hypnotoad.


----------



## William Murderface

Has a boss avy/sig combo
Might possibly be excited for the new Suicide Silence album
Should post in more threads I'm in :side:


----------



## Chrome

Evil fears him
Happy Barrett is getting another push
Heavy metal fan


----------



## Gretchen

Must be fond of the Kings at the moment
DDP mark
Nearly every current wrestler he likes is a "smark favorite" one way or another


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I'll ask you two questions instead.
1) RF = Your name?
2) I liked Punk vs Hardy more than Punk vs Cena. You?


----------



## Gretchen

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> 1) RF = Your name?


No. Some probably call me that, but it's just a part of my acronym username, a shortened version of my old UN "RhodesForWHC". 



> 2) I liked Punk vs Hardy more than Punk vs Cena. You?


The feud or the matches? I loved both, though I prefer Punk/Cena match-wise. Feud-wise, I'm not too sure. In a way, I lean towards Punk/Cena sheerly due to its magnitude, but I also prefer Punk/Hardy b/c I thought the feud was better story-wise. Punk's heel work was fucking gold. 

I'll also ask you a couple of questions, those being which year of Punk's work is your favorite and which wrestlers are your favorite ever.


----------



## Punkhead

Had/has a feud with Smarkbusters.
CM Punk fan (Y)
Cool guy.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

RFWHC said:


> I'll also ask you a couple of questions, those being which year of Punk's work is your favorite and which wrestlers are your favorite ever.


2011 was the best but 2009 was my favorite.

I was a big Hardy fan and I truly despised Punk for cashing in his MITB to steal the belt from Jeff lol.

2012 was good as well but Cena was always in the main event. It made me sick.

Favorite wrestlers ever?

Hmmm, I don't have one. Probably Shawn Michaels.



The Manowarrior said:


> Smarkbusters


Are they the two idiots on YouTube who pretend to hate Punk and Bryan to look cool in the Internet?
Wrestling Jesus pretty much destroyed them.

On-topic:

European(?)
Caucasian(?)
Types "anime gif" on Google :agree:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Anime fan.

Likes Punk, I believe.

Is a Death God


----------



## Trublez

Recently went premium. 
Cesaro swing avy.
Fan of Ryback.


----------



## Nostalgia

Formerly known as IwcsOnlyRybackMark
Glad he isn't known by that silly name anymore 8*D
:hhh2 fan

edit:

Is possibly troubled
wanted a change with his avy/sig
still not used to the change yet :side:


----------



## Tony

- Doesn't post in the WWE DVD thread as often anymore
- Huge Ziggler fan
- Would most likely want to live near a beach


----------



## SonoShion

Is on a plane, at the airport or already in Vietnam
's going to be in Seoul with me one day
Might goes to the 'slam or Mania next year


----------



## BigBossPunk

Has a werid avatar
Sig is Interesting to say the least 
Is a Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Chrome

Newbie
ROH fan
Big Bossman mark


----------



## LFC_Styles

Chrome > FFox
Decent Avatar
Joined almost 2 years before me


----------



## Naka Moora

Nice Siggy
Joined 2013
Has awesome music taste! Three days grace :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia

Undertaker fan
is getting there in regards to his rep 
Acknowledged by SCOTT STEINER



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> - Would most likely want to live near a beach


:lol I've lived by the beach all my life bro. That's why I like it so much.


----------



## Naka Moora

Gives me a boner every time I see the sig
Joined in 2011
Polite and liked member of the forums


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Joined WF this month
From London
Likes Tekken


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Yoshimitsu said:


> Gives me a boner every time I see the sig


:side:

-Has a cool avatar
-Nice Username
-Practice?


----------



## BigBossPunk

Avatar depicts Cesaro Swing
Sig is from Dragonball Z
Catchy Username


----------



## Callisto

Newbie
Presumably violent
Has one of the better wrestling usernames on the forum


----------



## HOJO

Avi thief
Chatbox regular
Signed up on this for in his adolescence


----------



## Trublez

Straightedge891.
Former TNA fan.
Now enjoys pissing off diehard TNA fanboys till they cry. :ti


----------



## William Murderface

Clearly of fan of Mr. Vorhees
His sig reminds me of scenes from James And The Giant Peach
Joined in 2013


----------



## cokecan567

a wade barret fan


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Only named one thing about the poster above
Probably doesn't drink Pepsi
Probably drank a can of Coke recently


----------



## Punkhead

Baseball fan.
Part of the funniest team in PWA.
6 months and 1 week until his birthday.


----------



## Pratchett

-PWA participant
-Gladly accepted the last Hayley rep I sent him the other day
-Great taste in music; has introduced me to a few bands


----------



## Tony

- Loves it when ladies call him BIG POPPA
- Scott Steiner is his hero
- Wears chain mail on a daily basis


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

- Going to Vietnam soon.
- He should pick a fight with someone there so once he gets back he can use the phrase "I fought in 'Nam" and actually have it be true.
-


Spoiler


----------



## Nostalgia

Sends some of the most unique reps on the forum
Used to discuss Edge matches and other shit in the DVD thread with him once
Doesn't post in that thread anymore and I barely do these days so..


----------



## Gretchen

Will likely never get into ROH or any indy promotion
Fan of Christian's character
May or may not sit through Ziggler segments, recently started watching again, a bit, painful to sit through him coming out and challenging someone to a match only to lose every time


----------



## Chrome

Revived this thread after being dead for a week
Hasn't had a Rhodes avy in awhile
Been here close to a year now


----------



## DCR

Prefers the better colored MLB Sox
His brother California lost the triple crown
Has seen things


----------



## NoyK

- Never seen him around
- Has a pretty standard fave five
- No clue what else to say about him


----------



## McQueen

Sexytime with Noyk
Knows more than Jon Snow
Better than most 11'er


----------



## Tony

- Loves Bruce Springsteen
- Loves The Wolf
- Possibly a fan of Tarantino


----------



## Punkhead

Super cute avatar.
'Location' may be a reference to Nightwish or Led Zeppelin song.
Still believes that Daniel Bryan should be the champion, which I approve.


----------



## McQueen

In the Misery Business
Heavy Metal Jellyfish
Should fight Cody to the death for title of 'WF's greatest Hayley Williams fan'


----------



## McQueen

Man-O-War is a heavy metal band and a type of Jellyfish.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

- Works a lot.
- Sucks at scrabble.
- Heavily opposed to sucking each others dicks before it's justified.


----------



## Magic

looks like jesus
RAVENS fan
a big fan of old school games/making gifs of them.


----------



## Callisto

Is one of the nicest members I've ever met.
Is additionally not the queerest member on the forum.
Hopefully finds all of this to be the nicest things ever said to him.


----------



## Pratchett

-Approaching 5 years on WF
-Clearly loves the images I rep him with
-Noyk'd another members gimmick
:axel


----------



## McQueen

Holla if you can hear him
Potential Sith Lord
Enjoys Chickenwings.


----------



## Bushmaster

Can't enjoy pasta without breadsticks or garlic bread.

Never got that new sig I heard about.

Quotes in sig make me laugh every time.


----------



## Magic

black
probably can jump really high
used to play football...because he's BLACK


----------



## Chrome

Likes to argue
Would probably be happy with a Spurs win tonight
Sophie Turner fan


----------



## Boots To Chests

Coolest signature on the forum
User name is the second word in an internet browser 
Over 6500 posts when I posted


----------



## McQueen

Hails from the Home of the Black Keys
Possibly met Mick Foley if thats him ion his sig, which is awesome.
Not eating de'feet so likely doesn't have a foot fetish.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

- Has had the same Sig image since my first visit to this site
- Funny quotes in the sig
- Is a WF vet


----------



## Boots To Chests

It's definitely me in the sig and avatar.

Almost a year strong on the forum.
Has a cool Gohan avatar.
Seems respectful


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Went to WM30
Got to meet Mick Foley
Got to meet Daniel Bryan


----------



## Boots To Chests

Has good tastes in women
Located in the state I'll be moving to
Owes me a beer as a result


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Foley held him at gunpoint once.
Probably excited about Johnny Football being a Brown.
The username Sneakers To Groins was taken.


----------



## Pratchett

-Always has something interesting to say
-Always has more interesting reps to send
-May be willing to get naked with me if there were knives, a canvas and various colours of india ink handy


----------



## TAR

- Old motherfucker
- But a cool ass motherfucker
- nonetheless, a motherfucker.


----------



## Pratchett

-Seems to be at odds with his opinion of me
-Might be because of what I did to his User CP
-May or may not approve of how I abused, assaulted and raped him with rep


----------



## charlesxo

Dirty :kappa
Old :kappa
Bastard :kappa


----------



## Punkhead

Believes in EVAlution.
The artist formerly known as BLEACH.
If there was be another rep circle jerk, he would be there.


----------



## Tony

- Cute Hayley Williams avatar
- Awesome Hayley Williams sig
- :hayley4


----------



## Chrome

Hopes the Bulls get :melo
Is Over the Hills and Far Away
Is known as Merle Jam on the Xbox 360


----------



## Nostalgia

Had some recent heat on here with the member known as Eduard Khil
Pretty sure he's older than me
Thinks Rollins turning heel was a good decision :side:


----------



## Rahil_Rage

Joined Dec 2011
Lifetime Premium Member 
7,703 Posts


----------



## Punkhead

Never seen before.
Joined this month.
Likes DBZ.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I'm guessing is a fan of Manowar, judging by the name. I like Manowar.
Likes Hayley Williams
Also likes Power Metal, which is cool with me


----------



## Coach

*Is having an interview with me 
He will make time to do it this weekend <3
Likes (Obsesses over) Hayley Williams *









*Ninja *

*Thinks I am the fool?
From Florida
Been here since 2006 :O*


----------



## Rahil_Rage

Likes CM Punk
Lives in UK 
Joined May 13


----------



## Gretchen

Kaitlyn fan
Follows multiple wrestling promotions
Most likely upset over England's recent loss to Italy


----------



## Bushmaster

Surprised I picked Punk as favorite superstar in poll.

Might need a name change since no Rhodes in avy or sig.

Pretty damn good poster, generally stays out if the Ratings thread :lol


----------



## Rahil_Rage

Joined September 2010
Location place of WrestleMania 14
Big Seth Rollins fan


----------



## Aizen

A DBZ fan guessing his fav character is the Goat Vegeta.
From London, probably doesn't have all his teeth. 
He might be spend to much time in a pub asking for people's birthdays.


----------



## Tony

- From an awesome Phil Collins song
- Fan of Pantera
- Especially a fan of Dimebag Darrell


----------



## Oxidamus

Still has a SHIELD signature
:jose
Also has a CM Punk signature
:jose
Actually has TWO CM Punk signatures
:jose


----------



## HOJO

Fan of BASED MADDOX
Sasha Banks mark
Can't accept how much better the girls in my sig are compared to Sasha Banks


----------



## XxTalonxX

Is a Lifetime Premium Member
Has nearly 6,000 posts
Joined Feb 2012


----------



## Gretchen

The classic "xx" UN
Taker mark
Probably hates the NY Yankees


----------



## Kames

Punk mark
Doesn't have a vowel in username
Probably loves the NY Yankees


----------



## Tony

- A fan of UFC
- Joined in 2007
- Likes the number 23?


----------



## Bushmaster

Has a fucking awesome Cesaro sig that Abrown made :sodone

Fan of CM Punk unk5

Posts in the chatboxx from time to time, really nice.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Seems like a swell guy

- Likes a boss of a wrestler

- Is a Sith Lord


----------



## TCE

Likes cartoons.
Likes the letter K.
Is from Never Never Land.


----------



## Rahil_Rage

Member since June 2002 
No location 
Mark Hunt in his signature


----------



## Gretchen

Probably disappointed w/ England's poor showing at the WC
Alternatively, couldn't find the fucks to give b/c he/she doesn't watch football/soccer
Also happens to be a fan of Kaitlyn


----------



## LFC_Styles

RF 
Same taste in wrestlers
Joined same year


----------



## Jersey

located in England
has 514 posts
joined last year


----------



## Aizen

Stalker.
Masturbates thinking of Paige all the time.
With One Mic he send The Message that It Ain't Hard to Tell that Nas Is Like a God for him.


----------



## Callisto

ABH alt account.
McQueen alt account.
The bastard child of said people if not.


----------



## Aizen

~ Thinks I'm the alt account of ABH mmm.. seems understandable and the bastard son of McQueen mm.. I've been dealing with that unk2
~ Gaga fan probably belongs to that Monster cult that will sacrifice Cody as an offer to their Queen.
~ He's the premium alt of Dunk20 8*D


----------



## McQueen

My Bastard Son
My Alt Account
He can feel it, coming in the air tonight. Oh lord.


----------



## Al Borland

new avy
same sig for a while
AJPW mark


----------



## Buttermaker

Fellow Canadian.
Don/t call him a newfie he will get pissed.
Has a weird looking sig.


----------



## Gandhi

- For some bizarre reason being Canadian is something he'd like about a person
- Claims he cannot live without women
- Has never ventured outside of North America


----------



## Obfuscation

- GANDHI > gandhi

- Feminist's number one enemy

- wouldn't mind being linked up w/a porn star.


----------



## Chrome

Taker mark
Usually has the most posts in the DVD thread
Raiders fan


----------



## Tony

- Happy that the Bulls got Pau Gasol
- Sad that the Bulls didn't get Melo
- Like me, wants Rose to have a healthy year next season


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Username was inspired by CM Punk.
Is over the hills and far away. 
Likes Asian Females


----------



## Obfuscation

- world cup fever

- homoerotic wold cup fever

- QUENTIN reference


----------



## Callisto

Apparently wants to taste my world famous dressing.
to which he'll have to wait in a long, long line.
ALL RED EVERYTHiNG


----------



## charlesxo

Catholic
Biggest A-Hole on WF


----------



## Tony

- All Red Everything
- RENEE
- :zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't need to go looking for anything exotic

- b/c asian likes asian

- more :zayn3 b/c i can relate


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes pop music
- Wants WWE diva Paige to get more pale
- Is a moderator


----------



## ManureTheBear

Great taste in video games
Looks pretty hot in a turban
Has scentless farts


----------



## Chrome

Is Freddie Vos
Been here over a year now
Located in HollywoodNightmare's bed


----------



## Oxidamus

Recently got :enzo added
:side:
:side:


----------



## Chrome

Didn't get his Enzo smiley added
Might have a ****** in his avy
Has enjoyed the Rusev/Swagger feud


----------



## Oxidamus

Never posts in the chatbox.
Probably SHOULDN'T SAY THAT ...
because that's AGAINST THE POINT OF IT. :side::side:


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully enjoyed my latest rep
Is aware I never post in the chatbox...
Because he is always in the chatbox :side::side:


----------



## Pratchett

-Does not post in the ChatBox
-Almost changed his name
-Will not bump the Book Thread because he does not read


----------



## Oxidamus

Should go back and edit his last post. :side:
Otherwise he gets proof of what he said. :side:
Claims I'm always in the chatbox yet I haven't been a top chatter more than twice in the last month. :maddox

PRATCHETT. 

Still apparently the forums' old man, though one would expect Klein Helmer to be older upon first notice.
Will not bump the Book Thread though he does in fact read.
Rarely posts in the chatbox. Replaces it with posts about Book Threads.


----------



## DGenerationMC

-From "Down Under"
-Misses Brad Maddox on WWE TV
-Wouldn't mind being stuck in a cave with Maddox


----------



## Obfuscation

- Kevin Steen

- Brian Cage

- proper guy on the bottom


----------



## McQueen

Terrible
Deplorable
Unbearable


----------



## Obfuscation

:millhouse

- in denial

- longs for acceptance

- loltheboss


----------



## McQueen

The Worst ever:

-Tastes
-Haircut
-Person


----------



## Aizen

Abandoned me when I was a kid :side:
That bastard. :side:
I'm his alt account :side:


----------



## XxTalonxX

Has a rocking sig.
Favorite promotions are WWE & ROH
One of his favorite bands are Pantera


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has the 'thinnest' sig I have ever seen.
Likes Model Cars
Favourite Athlete is Michael Jordan


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Likes GQ
- Is the Graphics Mod
- An innovator


----------



## Tony

- A fan of Mount Rushmore
- Specifically a fan of Adam Cole
- From the capital of the USA


----------



## Obfuscation

- not only tolerates J-pop, openly digs it

- hope has seen *Suicide Club*

- *Clerks*, bro


----------



## Aizen

Licks the feet of redheads :sansa
Has a love affair with Eric.

*Lolita* changed his life.


----------



## Obfuscation

- is well informed :banderas

- never did get an answer on the user name being a play on the band or not

- probably is b/c metal


----------



## Oxidamus

Supposedly a self-admitted ephebophile.
One of the many people who prior to becoming moderator, was marginally more active than they are as one.
Recently received DETAILS.


----------



## Gandhi

- Would have sex with me if I had a sex change
- Doesn't enjoy Renee Young on commentary, and for good reason
- Like me, thinks Trish Stratus is overrated both looks and ability wise


----------



## Oxidamus

His post makes it clear he knows my opinion on WOMEN (namely Renee and Trish)
However it makes it clear he doesn't know it on GANDHI GETTING A SEX CHANGE
Possibly has actually considered a sex change


Post-op is gross bruh


----------



## Tony

- Would crush Lana if given the opportunity
- Enjoys my avatars and sigs of K-Pop girls
- Told me his avatar is Mike Myers


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a 10/10 username imo
- Really, REALLY likes Asian women
- Is a huge fan of The Beatles


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't change the sheets

- is someone who's stance on wrestling I've seen has only involved dames

- neon pink content is lost on me, but effective nonetheless


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Enters the void on a daily basis.
Would rather watch _Donnie Darko_ on a constant loop than witness _The Tree Of Life_ again.
Would probably take great pleasure along with me, Sono, blarg et al in dragging McQueen to the opening of the next Lynch movie (should it ever arrive)


----------



## Oxidamus

Would watch movies with female nudity happily
Would watch movies with male nudity happily
Would not watch movies with TRICKY ****** nudity happily _[citation needed]_


----------



## Nostalgia

****** avatar
Currently playing Pokemon
Realizes the greatness of Lana


----------



## Chrome

Is probably very bored of the current WWE product
Great taste in rep pics
First time posting in this thread in about a month


----------



## Obfuscation

- funded by google

- SOCKS

- continues to follow the game of rep oneupsmanship


----------



## BigBossPunk

Is a Moderator
Joined April 2006
has not replied to one of my threads at least from what i can remember


----------



## Callisto

Apparently the biggest Rollins mark on the forum
Deal with it
May be able to tell how uninspired I am right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

One of the few people who can recognize talent, one of the biggest Eva Marie fans on the forums.

Loves Jon Hamm and Michael Fassbender, acted like it was life and death when asked to choose one.

One the many Dean Ambrose maniacs


----------



## Magic

casual dark souls player

can probably eat a hotdog in one bite

burned his #6 lebron Jersey about a week ago.


----------



## Tony

- Laker fan
- Kobe fan
- Hayden Panetierre fan


----------



## Chrome

Will be a participant in the interview series by PepsiPlunge
Low post average
Hopes the Cowboys make some noise this year


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Constantly browses WF in incognito mode due to embarrassment.
Homepage is probably that crazy tickling site.
Is actually a crazy experiment gone wrong. Google attempted to create a living manifestation of it's browser, but it took on a mind of it's own, broke free, joined WF and attempted to subliminally get help my constantly repping people getting their feet violently tickled with feathers.


----------



## Obfuscation

- only tickles people w/his bright personality

- b/c he isn't good enough to touch feet

- probably would rethink all of this all of this if he got rooney mara all alone _(b/c hhnnngg)_


----------



## Magic

"i'd beat the shit out of [Sansa] so badly the porcelain would turn RED"

loves chikara

can't do a standing backflip.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has great taste in GFX artists.
Has great taste in women.
Probably has weed on him right now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

We currently share the same usertitle colour 
Is so good at graphics that he once sent someone snail mail with a working gif on the paper.
Christian vs Randy Orton Money In The Bank 2011 is the living embodiment of his username.


----------



## Tony

- One of WF's biggest movie buffs
- Prefers In Utero over Nevermind (as do I)
- Likes to discuss movies with Sono and Hayley


----------



## Oxidamus

Not someone I know
Though I know them through wrestlingforum.com
Rarely active in 2014


----------



## Gandhi

- Pokemon fan
- Thought _"American Anime"_ was a thing
- Probably the biggest Sasha Banks fan on WF


----------



## charlesxo

Deedee
Lives in OG Illuminati land
Should know that American anime is technically a thing


----------



## ManureTheBear

One of many who jerked it to "The L-word"
Would be able to recognise Jojo out of a line-up
Safe for colours, but really meant for whites


----------



## Magic

used to play mafia
doesnt play mafia anymore :jose
a bear named manure that is possibly made up of manure.


----------



## 751161

- Fancies Sophie Turner. Might be obsessed with Sophie Turner. Possibly stalks Sophie Turner.
- :kobe
- Is p. good at Mafia and stuff.


----------



## Magic

didnt receive a membership after i tried giving him my year end awards. 
ran big brother
p. bad at mafia and stuff


----------



## Aizen

Bounce the ball like Kobe Bryant.
Has the ego of an MVP. :kobe3
Might like to be in a threesome with Sansa & kobe.


----------



## normal situation

-Located in the air tonight

-Probably has been waiting for this moment all his life

-Oh lord


----------



## ManureTheBear

Has an accent like that one guy on Survivor
Has built a snowman
Nicknames his abs, but also has a real job
(yeahhh buddy)


----------



## Arya Dark

*Manure
Bears
Good Mafia Player*

*vote MTB*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a woman who only likes vagina
- Roots for bulls in bullfights 
- Fan of The Walking Dead


----------



## Arya Dark

*

- knows what a Nazi is

- knows Diva's wrestling

- has a nice hate for political correctness 

*


----------



## Rick Sanchez

- super mod
- loves Hit-Girl
- joined 2006


----------



## Oxidamus

Has had a lot of random name changes.
Frequently changed avatar and signature.
Will always remember the Ryback thread.


----------



## Pharmakon

Formerly Known as Rusev
It's usually on the Wrestling Fantasy Section
Has a cute girl on avatar.


----------



## Magic

naruto fan
football fan
likes combining two separate things to form one image. :lmao


----------



## normal situation

-Born in the early 1950's.

-Made from a combination of buttermilk, salt, garlic, and onion.

-Most popular type of salad dressing in the United States.


----------



## Arya Dark

*- ONE MAN BAND!

- Not as normal as he'd have you believe

- Knows some cool facts about ranch dressing.*


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

A mod
who negs posts
with smilies.


----------



## charlesxo

Ryougi, Shiki 
Asking Scotty for advice
Negd by LC


----------



## Tony

- Loved it when Brie called Steph a bitch
- Loves Renee (Who doesn't?)
- Fancy, artsy sig


----------



## Magic

loves asian girls
because he's asian
he's over some hills and far away, but from WHAT?


----------



## Bushmaster

The King of rolling

Hates magic,miracles and Pyromancy

My friend :kobe3


----------



## normal situation

-Betrayed the JULIETT ECHO DELTA INDIA

-Blessed with the gift of the force push

-Since I ran out of Star Wars jokes, you also live in Massachusetts :dance


----------



## Bushmaster

*-Favorite Teams are the Red Sox and Pats :brady2

- also in the great Boston, Massachusetts?

-just got repped*


----------



## Magic

lives in boston but hates the celtics(respectful)
is a miami heat, less respectable
is a patriots fan...he just lost all respect. :no:


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Has a admirable amount of posts
- Appears to be apart of Laker Nation (but more importantly, a Kobe fan)
- Pats hater (_*shaking my head*_)


----------



## Aizen

A preacher that tells you straight to your face that nobody fucks with da' Jesus.
It gets drunk with gatorade easly.
Has invested 3 years of his life in this place that are more likely to be a wasted years anyways.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*
Rocking a great sig by Nemesis.
Hunts Demons for a living.
Posts on a Wrestling Forum during his down time.
*


----------



## Arya Dark

*GAWD

Has won a championship via disqualification

Knows a good actress when he sees one*


----------



## Obfuscation

- :cgm

- :aryalol

- when both of them ^ get mentioned, it is strap-on time.


----------



## Magic

likes pale









red headed









children


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks spitting tobacco would be fun
- Heterosexual male
- Godless


----------



## A$AP

More layed back of a poster than he used to be
Former Muslim
Enjoys a nice nursery rhyme


----------



## Bushmaster

-Enjoys checking out the Coli

-Member of the KLIQ

-always brings up hot dogs


----------



## ManureTheBear

The smark is STRONG in this one!
Has suits made out of pea, chicken, minestroni and tomato
Once PM'ed me some very useful tips on how to peroxide half of my hair without burning my scalp


----------



## Magic

is apart of pwc
sleeping with hollywoodnitemare
reps people with what i presume is a manure bear


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Isn't easily banned and has the infractions to prove it.
Recently caused some people to get aggravated over that very fact.
I found that quite amusing.


----------



## Chrome

Started a Summerslam poster contest earlier today
Lucy Collett fan
Has never been banned to my knowledge


----------



## Bushmaster

Supports all Chicago teams

Has seen things

CHROME :banderas


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Surely excited about not only the impending return of football, but the return of GRONK :mark:
Still has Hernandez listed as one of his favourite athletes on his profile. :argh:
Waiting on the inevitable GOAT Rollins cash in.


----------



## Magic

also a pats fan
also losing respect
is good with SIGS.


----------



## Bushmaster

:luck fan

:kobe3 fan

In Canada


----------



## Obfuscation

- tyler black + the empire = splooge

- still think Soup Rollins was more fitting w/his track record, but I just enjoy a clever play

- would probably support hentai over bondage or tickle torture


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of the ancient Greek god Dionysus
- Fan of Lady Gaga
- Likes feet, a lot...


----------



## SonoShion

Habibi
Controversial opinions
Good Guy


----------



## A$AP

Banged Lita once
Used to mistake for TJF for whatever reason
Has most likely read The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

A$APP
Swell graphics
Posts in the chatbox.

Yeah I don't know crap about A$AP.


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Cool as fuck

- Ravens fan

- Damn good Mafia player*


----------



## Chrome

Kentucky fan
Has been a super mod ever since I joined
Hopes the Bengals finally win a playoff game


----------



## SonoShion

Chicago made
Cancelled his name change to Firefox
Hence loyal chap


----------



## Bushmaster

*Gay for Bay

Gay for Brock

Gay for Bale*


----------



## Tweener ken

- One of the biggest rollins marks.

- Turned face recently.

- Has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Magic

name is ken
wants to act like a heel but get cheered as a face
thought soup was a HEEL for some reason


----------



## Oxidamus

Pot nerd
Weed nerd
Orchards


----------



## normal situation

-Marks for Rusev

-Dislikes Bray Wyatt

-You're giving me a headache because of that


----------



## Bushmaster

Fan of Slater

SAWFT

Unique name for a wrestlingforum


----------



## Arya Dark

*Weak to Pyromancy

PRAISE THE FUCKING SUN!!!!!

Can parry like a motherfucker and then ya dead*


----------



## Bushmaster

Captured the tag titles off of Orstein and Smough with Sunbro Soupbro

Loves poison whether it's Dark Souls 2, Skyrim or Mags Applie Pie Moonshine

Gives great advice and suggestions


----------



## Oxidamus

Massive RPG fan
Most deadly man of Midcard Mafia
Formerly(?:sad part of SoupBrOxitron, the fabled duo of San Andreas


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Fascist draft host.
Part of a tag team with froot that worships trannies.
New goal is no longer to be G&T mod, but Wrestling Fantasy Games Section (WFG©) mod.


----------



## Tony

- Trippy avatar
- Loves movies more than wrestling
- Would love to jam with Kurt Cobain and Layne Staley if they were alive


----------



## MOX

- was the second tallest dwarf in his stunt dwarves and acrobatics class
- can hold his breath for 90 seconds if someone holds his ears
- has killed a man with a frisbee


----------



## Oxidamus

Possibly making up things about SEJ
Could not actually be making things up about SEJ
I don't know enough about SEJ to comment on this



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Fascist draft host.


:rudy



> Part of a tag team with froot that worships trannies.


:rudy



> New goal is no longer to be G&T mod, but Wrestling Fantasy Games Section (WFG©) mod.


bama


----------



## Tony

- Still doesn't like Bray Wyatt
- Still doesn't like Randy Orton
- Still waiting for Sasha Banks to be NXT Women's Champion


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Pretty sure we'd kick back, play some grunge and smoke some weed if we ever met.
Unless he's actually straight edge :homer2
But probably not because he's not a pussy like Punk unk


----------



## Oxidamus

Cheats at drafts
Thinks I have the same weird fetishes as Froot
Shooting fires at SEJ right now. Is that the phrase?


----------



## Obfuscation

- got a new avatar after telling me his last one was the only acceptable pic

- hoping the gif is a trap b/c reactions are funny

- pokemon isn't a fetish.


----------



## A$AP

- sends me weird videos that change my life for better and for worse

- lives for porcelain

-


----------



## SonoShion

Canadian
Part of the FIFA kliQ along with Moz, Brandon, Dub, Skins etc.
Good chap


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Replaced his _Love Exposure_, _Oldboy_, and _American Psycho_ posters with _Transformers_ ones.
DiCaprio went to him to research the role of Jordan Belfort.
Has probably tried auto-erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## Callisto

1. Probably the target of several restraining orders from both Mara sisters, Kevin Spacey and Edward Norton in addition to Fassbender.
2. No doubt the product of failed recruitment into the Alien Bounty Hunters to help him kill Tyler Perry.
3. Still hasn't sold that valuable lock of hair.


----------



## Chrome

Would turn straight for Eva Marie
House of Cards fan
Has been here for nearly 5 years now


----------



## Oxidamus

Made a Jim Halpert smiley
It's not added yet.







(_whhhyyyy?_)


----------



## Curry

Likes setting traps
Has limited knowledge of Y2B
May well be searching the caves of the world for Maddox' scent


----------



## RAB

Speaks at least one word of ORCADIAN
Knows who Y2B is
Has a more distinguished jaw line than I


----------



## Oxidamus

Attempted to visit Styles
was dropped by Styles
Found out Curry was in his city
was dropped by Curry


----------



## Magic

ozi
australian
doesnt know how to use smileys. :kobe3


----------



## Bushmaster

Uses Kobe smileys far too much

Bleeds purple and gold

Brownie


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Takes photos of nude/fat old ladies in body paint.
Physically assaulted Morgan Freeman's wax figure.
Paid two ladies to take a picture w/ him and possibly wank him off later.


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't like incomplete circles
Doesn't like questionable avatars
But has one himself.
:kobe3


----------



## Gandhi

- Sami Zayn fan from NXT
- Isn't a fan of the MGTOW movement
- Doesn't like patriotism whatsoever


----------



## Rick Sanchez

- joined Sept '12
- named after a dead guy
- has the word pudding in his sig


----------



## Gandhi

- Joined on September 2012
- Has South Park as his location
- Basically just said everything on my profile

Yes I know I did the same.


----------



## Oxidamus

Made me look up what MGTOW was.
Thinks I'm against it.
Though I don't know why.


----------



## Gandhi

- Last thing he posted _"about me"_ in his post was actually about himself
- Likes going to the fantasy wrestling section
- Is currently in a relationship from what I've read, hence MGTOW probably isn't for him


----------



## Oxidamus

But what if my own way is to be in a relationship :hmm:


----------



## McQueen

Walks like an Egyptian
Wolf Among Us
12'er


----------



## SonoShion

Hairy
Old
Doesn't appreciate art


----------



## Pharmakon

It's Gay for Micheal Bay
Has a rhyme scheme on his username 
It's from NYC.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Botched so bad that he ended up in Texas.
Botched so bad that he somehow ended up supporting _both_ Barcelona and Real Madrid.
Botched so bad that he ended up on a wrestling forum.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Officially the Best 13er.
Has a really nice username colour.
Good source for movie suggestions.


----------



## Tony

- One of the best in the Graphics Showroom
- Is currently hosting a GFX contest
- Likes SANSA


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Good poster

- Digs Asian Chicks

- Fan of the Best in The World


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Currently three posts away from the magic 1000.
Ryback's roommate.
Once paid for a pack of gum with a $100 bill and said "keep the change."


----------



## SonoShion

Was holding back his inner insanity at first until he got to know me & some other gents from here.
Most likely intensively thought about what would happen if he'd ever happen to meet me.
Was proven to be my bloods brother numerous of times.


----------



## Callisto

A total stud muffin despite being a Nets fan and threatening me to chop off my legs for not watching _Shame_.
A Yakuza affiliate.
Hopefully is gayer for me than he is for Michael Bay.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Likes True Detective so is automatically cool.

Is at rather nice dinner.

Steals avatars.


----------



## Pharmakon

Is a King Kai Guy
Formerly Known as IWCOnlyRybackMark
Is a fan of Indy Wrestling


----------



## Bushmaster

Collects trading cards and stickers

*HOUSTON*

Has Vince Sr as avatar for some reason :hmm:


----------



## Pratchett

-Best sig on the forum at the moment
-Not afraid to eat a hot dog on camera
-Praises the Sun, therefore did not retaliate against me for his birthday rep


----------



## Oxidamus

Questions the age of the people in my avatars. :kobe???????????????????
Dislikes transsexuals...
Yet has that transvestite-esque avatar


----------



## Magic

likes trannies
and watching people eat
is getting better at using the kobe smileys. :kobe10


----------



## ABrown

would probably stop posting if the Kobe smileys got deleted

smokes as much as the guy in my sig

is a :hhh2 guy, so he's automatically good people


----------



## Tony

- Made me two awesome sigs
- Likes Action Bronson
- Fan of Hip Hop


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Does a great job at making graphics
Yankees fan
Fan of









Edit: 
Probably disappointed that Cesaro has been losing lately
Fan of The Beastie Boys (Y)
Cowboys fan


----------



## Obfuscation

-









- lives life as a genetically spliced creature

- probably respects the hell out of Master Splinter


----------



## Magic

really defensive about ART :hayden3

PELICANS fan/cp3 fan

RAIDERS fan.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Lakers Fan

Colts Fan

Gets trapped in Dark Souls 2 DLC*


----------



## Punkhead

One of the nicest forum members.
One of the prettiest forum members.
She has great taste in women. And music. And movies. And video games. And basically everything.


----------



## Magic

hayley williams fan
likely a paramore fan
has a very high opinion of croft, for good reason.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Kobe

Luck

Not black*


----------



## Curry

EDIT - Ninja'd me so I looked silly
Is possibly too drunk to care
Has had 817 sigs in the past week.


----------



## A$AP

Wants to be the very best like no one ever was
Isn't Brown despite the name IIRC
CM Styles' #1 Fan


----------



## Magic

fires shpt

token white guy

is the cause of my username


----------



## imfromchicago

Lakers fan
Has a nice sig even though im a Bulls fan
Ranch Dressing is awesome... with chicken wings

I feel bad for the next poster. He will be playing this game on hard mode. Muhahaha!


----------



## Punkhead

Is from Chicago.
Feels bad for me.
Shouldn't.


----------



## Gandhi

- Speaks Russian fluently :mark:
- Watches a lot of lesbian porn, so is probably a great kisser
- Probably wants Hayley Williams to clone herself to fuck herself


----------



## Obfuscation

- wants to experience kissing TT

- left a third comment I feel like I should answer

- now knows my answer is yes & that I have been working on it for years.


----------



## SonoShion

Feeds, flashy neon lights, redheads, pale young femmes above anything.
Won't give head.
Finishes up quick due to personal fetishes hence a selfish prick.


----------



## Bushmaster

Lives in New York but didn't see him while there :melo

One of the prominent Nolanites on here

BRAZZERS BRAZZERS BRAZZERS


----------



## Arya Dark

*-Fan of Body Art

- Knows where Bron Bron is

- Fantastic taste in his entertainment choices*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Wildcats :side:
Strange video in sig
Has good taste in music, from what I know.


----------



## Oxidamus

Formerly IWCs Only Ryback Mark
Formerly an untrue name
Currently has an avatar and signature set that reminds me of an older user whose name I cannot remember.


----------



## Obfuscation

- random Michael Scott moment

- but Michael Scott is so ace him eating a bowl of cereal w/a smirk still rocks & he knows it

- :fathalpert


----------



## A$AP

- Wants nothing to do with Fresno, California

- Pretty Kitty (Meow)

-


----------



## Chrome

Joined a day after Raw 1000
Great with Photoshop
Can't wait for hockey to start


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Has a new, very sleek avatar.
Should start up his own private detective business.
All round swell guy (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

-Top of the 2013 class of members
-Just sent me one of the more fantastically horrible images I've seen this year in my CP
-Had the favor returned in kind even more recently by me


----------



## Obfuscation

- replaced miranda lambert w/a creature chilling

- mae west philosophy major

- followed the old guy WF motif of once rocking a grim reaper theme


----------



## Knocks

- Mods a soon-to-be extinct section 8*D

- Has that sweet Natalie Portman/Mila Kunis makeout scene from Black Swan in his avatar 

- The green text in his sig hurts my eyes :$


----------



## Callisto

Whore for Halpert
Hopefully a bigger whore for Rust
:tucky >


----------



## Knocks

- Whore for Fassbender (btw The Counsellor bored me to tears)

- Is Londrick 8*D

- LOLEVAMARIE


----------



## Punkhead

The one who knocks.
Wants to know why does anything exist.
Football fan.


----------



## Magic

got stalked by DIB.

is THE MANOWARRIOR(no idea what that is).

is a fan of lucha libre.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Doesnt know Manowarrior is a band's nickname for their fans [iirc]

Likes Julius Randle

Likes the Lakers :kobe3


----------



## Blade Runner

proud of reaching 1000 comments in only a year, or proud that he doesn't have more than 1000 comments after a year. or not proud at all but just wanted to share that information for no reason at all.

thinks he's the only ryback mark

likes to quote 20th century poets


----------



## MOX

- is a complete and utter twat
- bit of a twonk
- has numpty inclinations


----------



## Knocks

Is INVISIBLE

Avatar and sig give me nightmares :|

Some motherfucker gave his girl their phone number the other day


----------



## Magic

got ninja'd.


KNOCKS on things.


isnt the best. :kobe3


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Just did one of these on him

Ninja skills

:kobe3


----------



## MOX

Ranch Dressing said:


> got ninja'd.
> 
> 
> KNOCKS on things.
> 
> 
> isnt the best. :kobe3


- has several rumours about him floating around
- some of those rumours might or might not involve him being a cunt
- is a cunt


----------



## Blade Runner

horrible judge of character

is a complete and utter twat

has a thing for transgressive hybrid women and is probably a hermaphrodite


----------



## MOX

SVETV988_fan said:


> horrible judge of character
> 
> is a complete and utter twat
> 
> has a thing for transgressive hybrid women and is probably a hermaphrodite


- likes john cena
- likes john cena
- likes john cena


----------



## Lariat From Hell

In a battle of insults
Does not have a thing for transgressive hybrid women
Likes red

EDIT:

Ninaj'd me
WTF is your avatar
Called that guy a twat


----------



## Magic

for anark :

started a rumor about being a cunt

is a cunt himself

likes aliens in his sig


kai guy:

likes dbz

ninja'd me. :kobe5

likes chikara?


----------



## MOX

- probably a cunt, depending on who ninjas me
- fuck it, is a cunt
- cunt cunt


----------



## Chrome

Has won a title in TDL
Has been here 2 and a half years now
Interesting avy and sig


----------



## Knocks

Has a badass avy
Makes great smileys
HAS SEEN THINGS


----------



## Obfuscation

- ninja'ed me (jesus at this thread sometimes)

- didn't get :steph added like Chrome, but possibly enjoys it

- if he doesn't tell knock knock jokes, then idk about life anymore


----------



## Bushmaster

Mods the TNA section but rarely has anything positive to say about TNA

:zayn3

Loves posting in the wrestling DVD thread and rating matches


----------



## Magic

likes eating HOT DOGS
and ICE CREAM
and various other foods at random places while taking pictures of himself eating and making us all jelly


----------



## Tony

- Likes SANSA
- Hyped for Julius Randle
- Hoping for the Lakers season this year would be better than last


----------



## Aizen

Is the target of the FBI for being part of the gang that chase Asian girls in LA.
Once he even stabbed a TNA fan and runnaway Over the hills and far away.
On the underground people only know him as Merle Jam a Bulls fan that is excited by this next season. :cheer


----------



## Obfuscation

- called DH for short, stands for Donkey Hunter.

- can't wait till he has 666 posts _(WHAT I SAW THAT NIGHT WAS REAL AND NOT JUST FANTASY)_

- steps on bags of chips to let people know he isn't messing around


----------



## Knocks

43% gay :brodgers

hayley williams gifs FOR DAYS

wants me to enter the void :|


----------



## A$AP

Don't remember him at all beyond the past two weeks :hmm:

Paul Heyman guy

Would do things to the female in his sig. With my penis.


----------



## Punkhead

Graphics King.
Likes Alexis Ren.
Doesn't like shit music.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

If Hayley Williams guested on a Metallica song he'd probably lose his shit.
The Rock vs Rey Mysterio might be his dream match.
Dib attempted to embarrass him once but failed miserably.


----------



## Obfuscation

- may know there is a user currently named "Nut Tree"

- potentially tickles the fancy of him as much as it does me

- would probaly live in *Dogville* if he got to rape Nicole Kidman too


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Simultaneously loves and hates Aronofsky due to _Black Swan_ and _Noah_.
Poisonous glitter would be his modus operandi if he was a serial killer.
Should use his mod connections to finally get







added. PLEASE


----------



## Punkhead

Hasn't sent a scary/creepy rep in a long time.
Has this avatar as long as I remember him.
Really into this whole gore thing.


----------



## Pharmakon

Accepts Hayley Williams Rep :hayley1
Location is where the lines overlap
11'er


----------



## MOX

- used to be a member of the Klan but had his membership revoked when he accidentally said 'how do you do?' to a black guy
- has an open carry licence that only applies to sticks
- worries squirrels


----------



## Knocks

- is an ugly boy

- should build an ark

- that guy who gave their number to his girl was me :jim


----------



## SonoShion

The one who knocks
Needs to make friends according to his rep
Sigpic reminds me of a ****** I encountered. not the looks, the gesture.


----------



## Obfuscation

- leaves me wanting more of his ****** expression story

- probably didn't discover it was a ****** until after he finished

- knows that middle portion is a fib, he knew the whole time & didn't care b/c sono


----------



## charlesxo

Feet
Red
Questionable


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Enjoys vaginas.
Name change extraordinaire.
Would eat Renee Young's toenail clippings if she offered them.


----------



## SonoShion

Wants to purchase my underwear
Willing to exchange it with a bag of hair
Loves to pull out his cutting legs line (makes me worry about Bubz wheelchair & Sab's love for feet stories)


----------



## Tony

- Gay for Michael Bay
- Probably not gay for Moleman
- Fucks models daily


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Loves Asian women
LED ZEPPELIN :mark:
The messiah who is straight edge


----------



## Bushmaster

Is a King Kai guy

User Title is a lie

Has 2 favorite NFL Teams, the Falcons and the Cowboys :romo how bizarre


----------



## Punkhead

Hasn't sent me a creepy/scary rep in a long time 
Has this avatar as long as I remember him.
Is really into this whole gore thing.


----------



## Punkhead

Not sure if location is a reference to Led Zeppelin or Nightwish.
Still Straightedge.
Always an avatar with Asian women.


----------



## Blade Runner

seems like a nice guy.

clawed his way from full red bar to full green just like me.

double posted and got me confused.


----------



## Knocks

- ninja'd me therdwight

- a fan of SVETV988, whoever that is

- rocks a Cena sig with no shame


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Sith Rollins said:


> Is a King Kai guy
> 
> User Title is a lie
> 
> Has 2 favorite NFL Teams,* the Falcons and the Cowboys* :romo how bizarre


Family thing.

A booker, damn good one too.
Pretty cool guy
Likes the Best in The World


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

Username is 3 words
has 1032 posts
has a stupid sig in my opinion


----------



## Chrome

Joined 2 days ago
Batista mark
Probably watches the Smark Busters on Youtube


----------



## Knocks

- shares his username with my browser of choice

- deserves a better Bears quarterback than Jay Cutler 8*D 

- took me too long to realise his sig says "SOX" :hmm:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Uses same browser as me
Has an attractive woman as his sig
Joined around the same time as me


----------



## Knocks

- also has an attractive woman as his sig 

- the guy in his avatar concusses with his kicks and KO's with his elbows

- both of his NFL teams could do with better defenses


----------



## Tony

- Fan of The Office
- I think he prefers the US version rather than the UK version
- CM Punk and Paul Heyman high-fiving in his avatar is awesome


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Have done three things on him a lot
Never see him in the WWE section
2011er


----------



## Chrome

MARYSE :kg1
Likes Metallica (Y)
Draws


----------



## Punkhead

The best browser.
Likes every Chicago sports team ever.
First rep was from Sticksy.


----------



## charlesxo

54 6f 6d 61 73 0d 0a
53 74 61 6c 6b 65 64 20 62 79 20 44 69 62 20 28 57 68 6f 20 68 61 73 6e 27 74 3f 29
41 63 63 65 70 74 73 20 48 61 79 6c 65 79 20 57 69 6c 6c 69 61 6d 73 20 72 65 70


----------



## Knocks

- posts in bold red in the chatbox

- "Interests: Renee Young and Lesbians" :renee

- should change his name back to Mike Litoris


----------



## TKOK

Likes Breaking Bad
likes cm punk
joined in august


----------



## Knocks

- has a fantastic selection of Sophie Turner sigs :sansa

- likes California sports teams

- should consider updating his bio on his profile :side:


----------



## CornNthemorN

-has one of my favorite avas on this site

-likes beautiful blonde women

-sci fi fan...?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Likes Street Fighter
"If it's the morn, it's corn, dawg..."
Has a good taste in wrestling


----------



## Callisto

He and I share a likeness for the BIG GUY
His claims are therefore LIES and HERESY
Is often in a state of nirvana


----------



## Magic

hates Eva Marie
homophobe
white


----------



## Callisto

Girl bye
Boy bye
Goodbye


----------



## Bushmaster

Dean Ambrose fanboy

1 of 2 hardcore Eva marks.


----------



## Magic

white
reigns was his favorite shield member
boston celtics fan


----------



## Obfuscation

- lacks LUCK

- probably too hairy for his own good

- wouldn't pick up the old looking but super young guy in his sig to ride in his taxi b/c all cabbies are racist against blacks


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

Is a Moderator
I am Not attracted to the woman is his sig
has a lot of posts


----------



## Knocks

wants Kim Jong-Un to suck his dick :hmm:

thinks he'll become a moderator in the next year

loves BIG DAVE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Big fan of The Office.
Hoping for revenge in the opening game of the new NFL season.
Ironically owns many doorbells.


----------



## Chrome

Enjoys gore
Hopes Tom Brady can play well into his 40's 
Terrified of feathers


----------



## Obfuscation

- BEARS

- FEETS

- MAYBE BATTLESTAR GALACTICA(?)


----------



## Tony

- Doesn't know who to choose between Lady Gaga or Hayley Williams as his favorite
- Marks for NJPW
- Tied with ABH and Sono as biggest movie buff in WF


----------



## Knocks

- fond of Asian females

- 8-8 Cowboys fan :

- claims to be Jesus :hmm:


----------



## Blade Runner

is one of the few users with good opinions in the WWE section.

might've had a hard knocks life, but no one knows for sure.

a paul heyman kinda guy.


----------



## Chrome

Cena mark
Was once in the red
Joined the same month and year I did


----------



## Tony

- Happy about Rose looking good in the USA Basketball Showcase
- Like everyone else and myself, cringed at Paul George's injury at the same showcase
- Ultimately looking forward to the Bulls' season this year


----------



## V. Skybox

- Likes Sami Zayn
- Username reminds me of Punk's 2010 look
- Is hopefully going to tell me who the women in the sig and avatar are.


----------



## Knocks

- posted a strange TNA rant

- frequent football poster

- marks for Velvet Sky


----------



## Nostalgia

GOAT avatar
hot sig
been on the forum for _almost_ a year


----------



## Obfuscation

- Tennis babes

- high fives

- Dwight K. Schrute references


----------



## Knocks

- got ninja'd by Nostalgia :jim

- represents pink in the chatbox (along with kiz)

- his real first name dictates that he may well be dashing :hmm:


----------



## Callisto

Legally changed his name to Dunder Mifflin
Has yet to tell anyone knock, knock jokes yet
Which, get on with it :jim


----------



## Obfuscation

- my boo

- :taystee

- Uranus...don’t you know my ass is famous?


----------



## Andre

NONCE

RED

POGS


----------



## Chrome

TDL judge
Used to be very active in Rants
Soccer(Football) fan


----------



## Knocks

- lelcutler

- agree with his favourite wrestlers

- want to know what things he's seen :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion

Been hijacking this section lately
Appreciates McConaughey's brilliance
Fellow Breaking Bad worshipper


----------



## Bushmaster

Back to good old SonoShion

LOVES to talk movies with ABH

And :rust


----------



## A$AP

Soup Connoisseur

Bawstan Native 

KLIQ Member


----------



## Obfuscation

- will purchase anything from Don West

- favorite worker is Hiroshima. Following his career for years.

- closeted *Serving Sara* fan


----------



## Barry Horowitz

1) Il semble qu'elle parle francais, ou au moins elle la connnait assez bien. Meilleur que moi, je suis sur! 

2) Has a hot sounding user name.

3) A rare moderator who has not given me a reason to dislike her... yet.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

1. Try's too hard
2.Doesn't have a pic
3.Probably multi-quotes people in threads



:draper2


----------



## Barry Horowitz

BlackWolf121 said:


> 1. Try's too hard
> 2.Doesn't have a pic
> 3.Probably multi-quotes people in threads
> 
> 
> 
> :draper2


1) Has no idea what he's talking about. 

2) Must really want to see my ass.

3) Yeah, but that grammar though.


----------



## Oxidamus

Gets offended
Is offended
Has a quote from Pyro in his sig


----------



## charlesxo

Abo
Vertically challenged
Weeaboo apparently


----------



## Tony

- Loves Nirvana
- Though named Bleach, I think he prefers In Utero more
- Worships Brie Bella


----------



## Magic

asian, well probably
might be jesus too
doesnt do drugs


----------



## Bushmaster

*Dark Souls casual 

Thinks Lebron > Kobe

loves expensive maple syrup*


----------



## McQueen

White

Plays as an Argonian

NY Giants Fan


----------



## Magic

-old

-getting fucked over by his current job

-ON VACATION.


----------



## McQueen

That cuts to these old bones man. 

Not Cool

Ranch Dressing


----------



## Bushmaster

Killed Garrus

Never finished Skyrim :haha

Also loves NCFOM


----------



## Obfuscation

- would probably have a laugh if Jack Swagger pronounced his username

- could say he's superior to Darth Vader b/c once he was revealed, he actually was black

- keeps it in his pants


----------



## McQueen

Actually likes a movie I like

Masterbates to barely illegal girls in an El Generico mask

Has a thing for Fire Crotches and Fire Ants.




Sith Rollins said:


> Killed Garrus
> 
> Never finished Skyrim :haha
> 
> Also loves NCFOM


You cocksucker! I'd never kill Garrus.... NEVER!


----------



## Obfuscation

- Who's Jay & why is he nice?

- Keitel + DICKS

- too many DVDs that should be in my collection


----------



## Bushmaster

-:sami

-*Red username* 

-:hayley1


----------



## McQueen

Never plays Borderlands anymore

Wishes he was Gisele.

Never plays Borderlands anymore.


----------



## Bushmaster

Never plays Diablo anymore

Never asks me to play Borderlands with him.

Chose Garrus as his love interest.


----------



## DesolationRow

Loves his New England Patriots.

A gamer but a casual player of Dark Souls according to *Sephiroth*, and since I have no idea about video games I will defer to *Sephiroth*. 

Big fan of _Justified_ and all-around very cool guy. 


There, this thread has finally been graced by my presence. :lol Don't expect me back but who knows? One day I may return. :side:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Apparently is a Giants fan

- Loves playing Chess with Caesar the Ape in Muir Woods

- Won't return to this thread

I guess I'm done :side:


----------



## Chrome

Brutus isn't his name
Very interesting avy
Stardust fan


----------



## Obfuscation

- endless supply of feathers

- Maria Menounos is next on his list

- Can't stop staring at clocks until time runs out for the NFL season to officially begin


----------



## Tony

- Enjoys the work of Tetsuya Naito
- Also enjoys TINY PORTMAN
- Prefers Black Swan over V for Vendetta


----------



## ice_edge

*- Not sure if not related to Wrestling Jesus the youtube personalty

- Likes Asian chicks for some reason

- City of Angels*


----------



## Chrome

Is part of the WFE
from Sweden
Loves a good conspiracy theory


----------



## Obfuscation

- stole my idea for a rep today _(even if it was obvious)_

- probably would have been annoyed by the size of it

- but would have enjoyed the quality it held b/c :bbrown3


----------



## Arya Dark

*Chloe

Grace

Moretz*


----------



## Obfuscation

- cuts to the core of me

- :maisie hands on tits shirt is probably her favorite invention in the world of fashion

- until some article of clothing is installed w/bourbon, then that wins


----------



## CMP44BB

Just wait till Lou_Skunt posts here. :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum: can't wait. So much shit to get off my chest. Oh and you're welcome for ruining this game. ::::::


----------



## Chrome

Really doesn't like Lou_Skunt
Is probably going to be banned soon
Funny sig


----------



## SonoShion

Proud to be Chi-made
Has memorable sigs
Can't name a 3rd thing so gets hereby informed that I f'n dislike browser Chrome


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Huge Crush on male actors

Cool name

Probably not from Wall Street


----------



## Knocks

whatever his name is, it's NOT brutus

the state he lives in shares its name with a famous NFL quarterback

possibly a member of right to censor :hmm:


----------



## Flux

Fan of breaking bad
Really fucking talented booker/writer
Supports liverpool (not sure about this Hutz)


----------



## ChrisK

Austin fan
Loves the forum
Has suggested a custom smilie in the past


----------



## Callisto

Ultimate goal in life is to gay marry Aires
Runs a pretty cool wrestling blog
Been ignored by Scott Steiner for almost 3 years now


----------



## Tony

- Loves Michael Fassbender
- A fan of Orange Is The New Black
- Worships the ground Eva Marie walks on


----------



## Obfuscation

- typical Japanese dame in a colorful scenario (it was just that random gif this time)

- is hard enough for LA

- would prefer to give his feeling in his arm to Danielson so he can return to the ring asap


----------



## SonoShion

Cannot differ Japanese chicks from Korean chicks.
Probably thinks it's an impossible thing to do.
Clicked the videolink I repped him recently about 20403 times.


----------



## Knocks

- enjoys watching a movie here and there :side:

- allows jordan belfort to make his decisions for him

- his ex-girlfriend that he dumped a bunch of times became really hot


----------



## Obfuscation

- Stone Cold Phil Brooks

- cheesehead

- longs to work in a shenanigan filled regional paper supply office


----------



## DesolationRow

-Supports the Arizona Diamondbacks, therefore compelling me to question his standards and ethics.

-Supports the Oakland Raiders, therefore compelling me to question his standards and ethics. 

-Supports a litany of outstanding motion pictures and has a great deal of fun being *McQueen*'s _bête noire_ in the Entertainment Section, therefore compelling me to cut him more slack than I probably should.


----------



## Chrome

Giants fan
Has been here nearly 5 years
Probably the smartest poster on the forum


----------



## Obfuscation

- Jay Cutler can't decide if he wants to be number 6 or number 9

- probably prefers a different pair of body parts over Stacy Keibler's legs

- has seen some things & some stuff; wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Probably nicest moderator on WF

- 8 year veteran

- Has an unhealthy obession with Neon Colors


----------



## Tony

- Name is not Brutus
- Doesn't like Eva Marie
- Looks like he prefers Erick Rowan over Harper and Wyatt


----------



## Obfuscation

- would be Scott Pilgrim in another life

- working on or is finished up w/this year's G1 Climax

- TINY PORTMAN _(we officially have a thing now)_


----------



## Callisto

Has lucid dreams of reincarnating as a pair of panties so he can be worn by some of his favorites.
Probably has multiple restraining orders against McQueen
He's a mixture of R. Kelly and Idris Elba on the blackness scale.


----------



## Knocks

- that sig pic of Eva on the wrestling mount rushmore is SICKENING. TAKE IT DOWN NOW

- partial to dinner parties of the elegant kind

- recently reached five years as a member here :hb


----------



## Obfuscation

- being coy on how much he enjoys Eva Marie

- Took about one year before people started to notice :hmm:

- probably stopped using fat halpert b/c Oxitron


----------



## Rick Sanchez

- loves Gaga
- loves Hayley
- joined 2006


----------



## Chrome

Has had several name changes
Changes his avy and sig a lot
South Park fan


----------



## Knocks

- SPINNING JAY CUTLER

- agree with all of his fave wrestlers

- enjoys good internet browsing


----------



## ChrisK

- Still a Paul Heyman guy

- Really devoted to the forum

- Breaking Bad fan


----------



## Chrome

Has his own website
Austin Aries mark
Doesn't post very much


----------



## Knocks

- creator of the currently watching thread

- could have a bright future as a DETECTIVE

- his team has one of, if not THE, best receiver duos in the league (as much as i hate to admit it :side


----------



## Obfuscation

- three hole punch jim

- "dave"

- may or may not dress up like popeye b/c he loves his family


----------



## Aizen

Belongs to that Monster cult that sacrifice teenagers as a reward for his fugly queen.

He knows the cure for immortality is to drink the blood of many redheads especially if those are virgins.

Whores himself in the movie thread a lot, if not he's beated by his pimp named Eric.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Phil Collins fan

- Pantera fan

- Hunts demons


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Fellow Zoo Enthusiast (Or at least a fan of one ).

Obsessed with forks.

Part of the WFE :hmm:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Part of the WFE :hmm:


----------



## ChrisK

- Funny avatar
- Posts a fair bit
- Can't do this topic right


----------



## Knocks

- has a blog

- fan of UK/Scottish wrestling

- Aries fan bama


----------



## Tony

- Apparently loves Breaking Bad (Y)
- Lovely woman in his sig
- A Paul Heyman Guy


----------



## Magic

is a big fan of asian girls
...because he's asian himself.
still enjoys wrestling


----------



## Bushmaster

Fan of Sophie Turner aka Sansa Stark

has millions of souls

got the name change in time for Football season :brady3 *still *> :luck though


----------



## Obfuscation

- would rather go on a date w/Tom over his supermodel wife

- would rather go on a date w/Seth Roll over his attractive girlfriend

- has made the right choices in both scenarios


----------



## Knocks

- has to make shitty impact discussion threads every week :rudy

- i discovered where the seydoux in hayley seydoux originates from today :hendo

- i've watched the natalie portman/mila kunis scene from black swan in his avatar many times :hendo :hendo


----------



## Bushmaster

Posts in this section a decent amount

Oxi quote in sig

Has the best Punk avatars


----------



## Magic

ROLLINS>AMBROSE

PRAISES THE SUN

EATS ICE CREAM(shocking, i know)


----------



## Tony

- A fan of Andrew Wiggins
- Thinks Ambrose looks like a bum
- Loves Triple H


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Obsession with Asian chicks

- K Pop?

- Probably not straight edge and probably not Jesus hmmmmm....


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Long ass sig
Funny avatar and cool sig
Is not Brutus.


----------



## Gandhi

- Believes the majority of humankind will end up in hellfire for all eternity
- Highly disagrees with the philosophical positions of German philosopher Arthur Schopenhauer 
- Enjoys reading my posts on evolutionary psychology between men and women


----------



## Knocks

- only egyptian i've seen on the forum

- takes his username after a small indian man who campaigned for indian independence from the british empire through non-violent means

- posts a lot in the anything section


----------



## Kenny

cm punk fan
has a funny quote from oxi in his sig
repped me recently


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Likes Lierpool
Is the face of the company
Has been a member for 10 years.


----------



## Callisto

Wants to play with Maryse via in utero
Probably would let Ryback watch and/or lend a helping hand.
Been a member here for almost a year.


----------



## charlesxo

Slut
Should crop his sig
:tucky


----------



## Obfuscation

- drinks it

- puts it on his skin

- demands lesbians to dye their hair w/it


----------



## Darkness is here

- likes HW
- is a mod
- will give me green reps...if I ask :troll


----------



## Certified G

- Is here

- Likes rep

- Is acknowledged by the GOAT


----------



## Chrome

Emma fan
Has a sig made by fiddlecastro
Celebrated his birthday 6 days ago


----------



## Bushmaster

-*Favorite Wrestlers lists include Dean Ambrose but no Seth Rollins :no:

-Most likely can't wait for the NFL regular season to officially start :mark: :brady3

-has a sig that is somewhat hypnotizing *


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

1. Rollins fan :mark:

2. Brady Fan :no:

3. Awesome signature


----------



## Aizen

Still in denial about his name.

Maybe because he made porn under that name.

Deep inside he's an Eva Marie fan,


----------



## Punkhead

Awesome music taste.
From Spain.
Likes Deadpool.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

My
Favorite
User


----------



## Gretchen

Hates Roman Reigns
Isn't very into wrestling
Entertains me with his sarcastic 'no filter' posts


----------



## Knocks

- believes that cody rhodes should be world heavyweight champion

- repped me a gif of punk and heyman walking down the ramp at WM 29 multiple times 

- haven't seen him around in a while


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

1. Named 3 things about him already

2. The Oxi quote :lmao

3. I joined before him but he has more green rep :cry


----------



## Pratchett

-Has been in this thread before
-Is more concerned about rep than he should be
-Ought to just relax and be happy he is not named Brutus


----------



## Knocks

- bengals fan

- likes books

- no longer on hiatus :hendo


----------



## Oxidamus

Has a quote of mine in his signature
:kobe



















:jose


----------



## Knocks

- NOT PRECOCIOUS

- exposed k-dubb, but it got SWEPT UNDER THE RUG :no:

- needs to go back to







as his sig


----------



## Tweener ken

- likes when ppl say his name

-has more rep power than BrutusIsNotMyName

-likes oxi


----------



## Oxidamus

Has a quote about Cena haters by Genesis
It's a wee bit silly
Quite possibly a regular in G&T


----------



## Knocks

- good friends with magic :hendo2

- his ma sounds :moyes1 on vocaroo

- hit the big 20 last saturday :hb


----------



## Oxidamus

Probably thinks I hate people that go to university :jim
Thinks I don't know the difference between promiscuous and precocious :side:
Stop talking about me ma


----------



## Darkness is here

- Name is oxi
- Is a popular and loved member
- Gets lots of attention by knocks


----------



## Nostalgia

joined this year
brings the darkness to WF
Marks for _some_ good wrestlers


----------



## Callisto

Has an addiction to Ambrose and Eva Marie
He is therefore not a pleb
Or a GEEK like most people on WF are.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

1. Bigger Eva Marie Mark than Londrick

2. Signature forgets that Lita has won more women title than Eva Marie will ever get and why the fuck does it matter if she was a Maxim Cover model or a diva search winner? Wrestle better? :fpalm :lmao

3. Delusional


----------



## Curry

Doesn't realise the brilliance of Eva Marie
Is pretty new
Is one of the few Erick Rowan marks around these parts


----------



## Magic

makes me hungry

isnt indian even though his name is curry


nothing adds up, maybe a curry man fan?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

_- has the best Sophie Turner avys/sigs
- joined in 2009
- Lakers fan_


----------



## D3athstr0ke

- Hates hippies

- Is an Austin mark

- Watches South Park


----------



## Tony

- Is a Black Wolf
- Fan of Mass Effect
- Hot Trish Stratus sig


----------



## chaos4

He is from LA but a lot of chinese pictures,or japanish i don't know lol

2000 and a few posts... he does not talk too much,he is like jbl in commentary

he has attend at least two summerlams


----------



## Gretchen

Not very active
Fan of Big Daddy Cool 
Seemingly supports PAOK and probably watches the Simpsons :draper2


----------



## Mike Smalling

Fan of Ziggler
Also most definitely a fan of Shawn Michaels
Plays Xbox.....?


----------



## Bushmaster

*A fan of CM Punk and Orton 

fan of PC retro gaming

watches soccer, fan of Man U and Chelsea F.C.*


----------



## SonoShion

Stereotypical anti-NY minded Bostonian.
If Interstellar ends up good, all credit will ONLY go to MM for obvious reasons.
Rarely curses nor uses the N word hence grouped into the Carlton Banks type of black people.


----------



## Tony

- Jordan Belfort is his Jesus Christ
- BROCK LESNAR is his God
- Could have a drug problem (mostly Quaaludes)


----------



## Mike Smalling

Sith Rollins said:


> *A fan of CM Punk and Orton
> 
> fan of PC retro gaming
> 
> watches soccer, fan of Man U and Chelsea F.C.*


Why are you confused, dude?

Is there some kind of codified law that prohibits people from simultaneously liking Orton and Punk at the same time?


----------



## Obfuscation

- Stinson for Halloween every year

- Makes me wonder if he & (blast from the past) Arjun are one in the same w/their Indian background + Orton fandom

- LYNCHAFICIONADOS


----------



## Mike Smalling

Fan of the indies
Dislikes post-08' Orton
Fan of Sheamus


----------



## Gretchen

Veteran on this board
Making decent posts in the wrestling section
Supports both Man U and Chelsea


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Dolph Ziggler
- Excited to see him win the IC title
- Enjoyed the Ambrose/Rollins match on Raw as much as me


----------



## GREEK FREAK

One of few people who likes Reigns (Y)
Beastie Boys (Y)
Will be upset when the Eagles defeat the Cowboys this year


----------



## Knocks

- GO PACK GO :lenny

- likes breaking bad, the office and parks and rec, which i greatly approve of

- fan of the future face of the WWE


----------



## LateTrain27

-Premium Member for a Lifetime.
-From the UK.
-CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## SonoShion

Simple yet sweet username.
Good taste in rasslers.
Froot vibes due to huggable avi.


----------



## Obfuscation

- looks to the back pages for accessible jobs

- lita is his personal chew toy

- appreciates the dirty charms of NYC like a sane person


----------



## SonoShion

Would walk across the entire Sahara desert with his balls duct taped to his left leg, with only Skins' post masturbation sweat as his water supply and nothing to eat but asparagus just to own Paige's feet for 120 seconds.
Would do the same to use her feet to stir his cornflakes.
Doesn't like to share so probably ends up angry & jealous at the flakes.


----------



## Callisto

Probably has hosted a few orgies around the world.
Ditto to killing a few expensive hookers
His love of Lita doesn't compare for his love and/or lust for Fassbender and McConaughey and Bale, among others.


----------



## Chrome

Lady Gaga fan
20 years old
Is one of the rare Axel marks on here


----------



## Knocks

- has received a fair few of these 3 things from me :hmm:

- currently watching the texas a&m/south carolina game

- has made a name for himself if you ask his rep


----------



## Chrome

Has mentioned a lot of things about me ITT
Recently changed his name to Knooks
Loves himself some Genie Bouchard


----------



## Darkness is here

Loves chrome.
Lives in indies.
Joined in 2012.


----------



## Knocks

- marks for a wrestler that doesn't exist. who is zyan? :hmm:

- marks for ambrose, cesaro, ziggler and barrett though, which is good.

- has more posts than me despite joining seven months after me.


----------



## Brock

UK based. 
Punk fan. 
Seems popular


----------



## Chrome

Beatles fan
Bret Hart mark
Hopes Lesnar beats Cena's ass again at NOC


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hypnotized by Jay Cutler
Named after a race horse(?)
Likes gangsta bears


----------



## Knocks

- still repping WFE in his sig with no shame

- good taste in "wrestling dudes"

- i enjoy his comments on my BTB


----------



## Tony

- Has watched Breaking Bad, The Wire, and The Sopranos
- Fan of the Best in the World
- Lovely blonde in his sig


----------



## Obfuscation

- RED ....VELVET

- might be onto a dessert gimmick

- moz's ma isn't his style


----------



## Tweener ken

Likes HW.
Is a mod.
Has 3 girls in his sig that I don't know.


----------



## Obfuscation

- mentions Hayley Williams; proceeds to say he doesn't know who it is

- only associating "he" b/c of KEN

- seems to understand the joke level heat John-boy has w/geeks who can't face reality


----------



## Gandhi

- Watches TNA, says he's a true fan
- Enjoyed the newest Godzilla movie
- Enjoys Ariana Grande's buttocks


----------



## Knocks

- marks for skyrim

- made the 'rate the above user's avatar' thread

- the only egyptian i've seen on the forum


----------



## Gretchen

AJ Styles mark (Y)
Hangs around in the ChatBox
Should go back to avatar of Punk mocking Austin at some point


----------



## Tony

- Likes the same wrestlers as me
- Named after a good move
- May like Cody Rhodes going heel as Stardust


----------



## Callisto

Moved back to California because he got bored of the green grass and pretty women of Paradise City.
Wrestling palette almost as flawless as my own.
Likewise his tastes in music.


----------



## Obfuscation

- endless sex appeal

- would be someone I'd like to crash cars w/for pure ecstasy

- drinks the blood of the innocent


----------



## charlesxo

A saint
Likes them mature
Green


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't care for homosexuality among the fems

- inspired by Anime & not music

- sees no fun in Olivia Munn


----------



## Tony

- TINY PORTMAN
- Bleeds Red
- Loves that Mila Kunis/Natalie Portman sex scene in the Black Swan


----------



## Mike Smalling

Fellow CM Punk fan.
From Los Angeles. (Jealous.)
Probably a Christian. (?)


----------



## Obfuscation

- his own religious deity

- appears to recognize the maiden call from the goddess of Hollywood

- views teenage stupidity in a different scope than myself


----------



## A$AP

One of a selected few to bear witness to THE SLAP

Fantastic taste in cinema  

One of Toby's only known irl friends


----------



## Oxidamus

Technophobe
Starbucks fan
Semi atm


----------



## Nostalgia

Wondering who's that in his sig
Knowing Oxi it could be a ****** :hmm:
9407 posts as of right now


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Likes long walks on the beach
- Must be a fan of things not of the 21st century
- Is WF 4-Life


----------



## Oxidamus

Avatar often reminds me of the guy doing a scumbag weasel laugh.
Apparently a member of WFE.
A member of the PROBABLY DEFUNCT WFE.


----------



## Magic

ozi 
likes horses
named sasha :kobe3


----------



## Tony

- Looking forward to the upcoming NBA season
- Took part in The Fappening
- Hoping that the Lakers could make it to the playoffs next year


----------



## Obfuscation

- approves of anus chants

- would eat at Bob's Burgers

- would also hire Gene to be a DJ for a party he was throwing


----------



## Oxidamus

Entered the Void
Not some MMORPG Void
2013s WWE section poster :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Orton mark
Wyatt mark
Wants age of consent for sex to be reduced from 18 :side:


----------



## LateTrain27

-Rollins mark
-Has posted more then twice the amount I have, despite joining around the same time as me
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Boots To Chests

Lesnar mark
Wants Cesaro in the Authority
7k+ posts


----------



## Obfuscation

- didn't edit

- met Mick Foley, which now means he can die happy

- saw the streak end live, which defuncts my last comment and means happiness can never be achieved again


----------



## SonoShion

Rocking th best avatar on this place. Along with my signature, perhaps the greatest set in the history of the Internet.
Soon again able to lurk around Cali's campuses.
Hereby gets invited by me to join the Entourage in Vegas for NYE.


----------



## Skins

-Young bachelor and one of NYC finest 
-stole my girlfriend and still consider him a friend
-hopefully is in the process inviting Flair to go with us to Vegas, Oh lawd its hard to be humble


----------



## Magic

has a love hate relationship with fifa
called himself redskins25 even though he's a cowboys' fan
consistently gets yelled at by fc breh


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of Kobe Bryant
- Thought nerve cells didn't make people feel pain :Jordan
- Fan of Darks Souls II


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Avatar: The Last Airbender
- Might be a fan of The Legend of Korra as well
- Was probably disgusted at M. Night Shyamalan's adaptation of The Last Airbender


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a fan of Bob's Burgers
- Fellow Avatar The Last Airbender fan :mark:
- Doesn't know that I despise Legend Of Korra with a passion


----------



## Magic

-hates legend of korra with a passion...might not have seen the latest season which he might actually enjoy

-loves skyrim

-probably would want to be an air nomad?


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't hide that he loves feet

- especially SANSA's feet

- purposely chose the pic in his sig to boycott the fact that it doesn't include feet in it. #martyr.


----------



## Magic

loves mature women

enjoys laws and structure 

sleeps rather easily and without much delay.


----------



## Callisto

Wishes he was 100% gay.
Also wished he was 100% black.
But instead he'll always be half *** and half black.


----------



## Knocks

- CRANSTON

- why does fassbender have his keys in his mouth? germs etc.

- enjoys stretching user cps :no:


----------



## Aizen

Likes Supernatural, New Girl, CM Punk, Zooey & Bouchard, so is fair enough to say he has good tastes. :side:

Is in the Genie-Army despite that they have the battle lost against Sharapova's army.

The best friend of Oxi here, might not be the best ideas since Oxi is into trannies lately. Hutz


----------



## Obfuscation

- Knows how to (Lionel)Hutz

- made a goal to either drink or smoke as much as Dimebag as an homage

- couldn't decide so is constantly drunk & high and told society to suck it :brodgers


----------



## Aizen

Female Mod.(dislike Red)

Asian.(dislike feet)

Can't stand Lady Gaga.(dislike no talent)


----------



## Tony

- Phil Collins :mark:
- Dimebag :mark:
- Heavy metal :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

- got one aspect correct

- may have to think about which it was that is correct :sansa

- would be a submissive under Emma Stone's feet


----------



## Ethan Johns

1. Moderator
2. Join Date Apr 2006
3. Awesome sig


----------



## CJ

- Aussie.
- Fan of Shock Master.
- Pro Peace.


----------



## Knocks

- gif-making extraordinaire

- gfx-making extraordinaire

- general extraordinaire :kobe3


----------



## LFC_Styles

Everton fan (casual)
Genie fan (<3)
Nice guy (aside from being an Everton fan)


----------



## Oxidamus

Thumas Stiles
Soccer obsessed
Began watching wrestling in the early 2010s


----------



## Strongside

Joined Jan 2012
Has a gif of a girl in panties and bra (nice)
Is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Knocks

- has avicii lyrics in his sig

- should make one more post and then never post again b/c 888 :tom

- cm punk fan, which is good


----------



## Boots To Chests

Doesn't care about Scott Steiner.
Posts pretty often.
Posted at 11:22 my time.


----------



## Knocks

- got ninja'd by me 8*D

- met mick foley and daniel bryan

- defeat is not part of his diet


----------



## CJ

- Punk fan.
- Not a fan of doorbells.
- Member of the Genie Army.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Left the GFX section to make smilies/GIFS.
Probably passed out once he saw Velvet Sky's leaked photo.
Wants to be like me one day.


----------



## CJ

- Da Graphics God :bow
- Unaware I still post in the gfx section.
- Big Spud mark


----------



## Punkhead

Does wonders with GIFs.
Made me a sig once.
Really likes Velvet Sky.


----------



## Knocks

- from lithuania (?)

- frequently reps me 

- not sure who the girl in his avatar is, but i want to :hmm:


----------



## A$AP

Thought he was Aussie :hmm:

Probably misses CM Punk

Can't tell if he's a tennis fan or just appreciates Canadian ass :trips5


----------



## Aizen

-Has made tons of smileys.

-Regular on the chatbox :side:

-I've got the vibe that he is a member from thecoli


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Is a Metalhead
Is a Vegan and is damn proud of it
Seems like a cool person, judging by posts


----------



## Gretchen

Have a feeling he used to mod some section on here
Has probably watched this multiple times
Probably owns many wrestling DVD's


----------



## Magic

ziggler fan
located in the SILVETDOME
HBK fan


----------



## Knocks

- frequent tormentor of oxi in the cb

- counting down to the new nba season

- :luck


----------



## DeeGirl

Intelligent, kind, and loyal.


----------



## Chrome

Has been here nearly a month
Averages damn near 35 posts a day 
Mentions a lot of wrestlers in his sig


----------



## DeeGirl

Had a good sig
Has a good avatar
Is a great friend. I love you bro.


----------



## Tony

- Named after one of the most funniest scenes in The Simpsons
- Punk fan
- Doesn't like Reigns


----------



## Oxidamus

Currently pushing BOBS BURGERS
Still pushing QT AZNs
Lives in the land of ANGELS.


----------



## TKOK

RUSEV fan
Sasha Banks fan
Brad Maddox fan.


----------



## DeeGirl

-anime fan
- fan of the San Francisco 49ers
- has been on this forum for an incredible 8 years. You have my my respect sir. :bow


----------



## Knocks

- punk mark

- simpsons mark

- from the uk


----------



## LateTrain27

-punk mark

-from the uk

-lifetime premium member


----------



## DeeGirl

-seems to like cartoon animals - unicorns.
- is a NJPW fan
- is working on his abs.


----------



## Gretchen

Worships Phillip Jack Punk
Very concerned with people having avatars and profile pics
Follows the Premier League, in all likelihood


----------



## Knocks

- the artist formerly known as RFWHC

- jay briscoe mark

- gives good reps


----------



## Oxidamus

Probably a big fan of Asian Jim
Likes all pranks but hasn't mentioned a definite favourite
Big on those gooby physical sports games.


----------



## DeeGirl

Likes pretty ladies
Likes brad maddox
Is a premier member. (For life)


----------



## Magic

stupid
sexy
flanders


----------



## DeeGirl

I hear he has been a very naught boy
He deserves a spanking
He will enjoy said spanking


----------



## Punkhead

Ambiguously gay.
Hates Flanders.
Posts way too much.


----------



## DeeGirl

Enjoys Haley Williams
Has a gif in their avatar and sig
Is a premium member


----------



## charlesxo

01000110011001010110010101101100011100110010000001101100011010010110101101100101001000000110100001100101001000000111011101100101011000010111001001110011001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000010111010000100000011000010110110001101100
0100110001100101011001100111010000100000011010000110000101101110011001000110010101100100
010101110110000101110011011101000110010101100100001000000111010001101001011011010110010100100000011000110110111101101110011101100110010101110010011101000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011010010110111001100111


----------



## Oxidamus

Formerly an alcoholic beverage
Currently a suicidal beverage
Laughed the first time I made this joke


----------



## Knocks

- why is he the way that he is

- every time i try to do something fun or exciting, he makes it not that way

- i hate so much about the things he chooses to be


----------



## Oxidamus

Will attempt to grow a moustache for Movember
Will approach a lady and her daughter and ask them if they love men's prostates
Will finally be a part of a group because of this


----------



## charlesxo

likes them sicknfrail
and petite
and wit dix
...and well groomed eyebrows


----------



## DeeGirl

Is a very naught boy
Requires a spanking
May also be forced to wear a diaper. It depends how cruel I'm feeling.


----------



## Chrome

Has been very active in this thread lately
Punk mark
From the UK


----------



## DeeGirl

A very supportive friend and I know be will always be there for me.
Has one simple but badass username
Is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Allur

-Hates people without sigs
-Probably likes the Simpsons
-Uses too bright green in his sig


----------



## DeeGirl

Is from Finlland
Thinks Sandow deserves better
Hates bright green


----------



## cazwell

From the beautiful lands of the UK
Decent rep level considering the join date
Has the exact same likes in sports as myself, footy and wrestling. Perfecto.


----------



## DeeGirl

A truly majestic avatar 
Premium member 
Always there for me when I need him.


----------



## Knocks

- likes my sig (Y)

- we share the same favourite wrestler

- frequenting that rant on the poster above you thread in rants


----------



## DeeGirl

Is a Punk fan
Has a cool username
Also has a strong disliking for CM Chump.


----------



## Gretchen

Enjoys watching my sig .gif
Probably likes Drew Galloway
TNA is on of the guys he hates


----------



## Oxidamus

Seems to have settled on a good name.
Much less active than before.
Starting to like the WWE product once more.


----------



## TKOK

has a girl in his avatar
has a dude in his sig
is online.


----------



## Oxidamus

Has two girls in his sig
May as well have a dude in his avatar (what an ugly ass face on whatever her name is I can't remember) :kobe3
Is invisible


----------



## Knocks

- doesn't like the BABE that is alexandra daddario but loves sasha banks :hayden3

- frequents the pokémon discussion thread

- K-DUBB


----------



## Strongside

- Lives in Sullivan Street Pit
- joined aug 2013
- probably won't be missed


----------



## Chrome

Is from Texas
Been active in this section lately
Born June 20th


----------



## Knocks

- his bears lost to the BILLS 8*D

- should never change his sig

- rusev is growing on him (that's what she said)


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Digs Parks & Recreation

- Hates some guy named Macklin

- BTB God


----------



## Tony

- A fan of a lot of wrestlers I like
- Watches Entourage
- From my nation's capital


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

-Likes Ass
-Likes japanese bitches
-Rich because he's a premium member 

:bow


----------



## Gretchen

Watches Formula 1
Fan of Brock Lesnar
Considers CM Punk an indy wrestling legend


----------



## DeeGirl

Ziggler fan
Great username
Premium member for a life.


----------



## Callisto

Defo not stupid
Defo not sexy
Defo not Flanders


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Sexy af
Alpha af
Would invite him to my backdoor


----------



## Tony

- Sends the best reps
- Loves women
- Posted funny gifs during the NBA Playoffs this year


----------



## Chrome

Says hello when you're saying goodbye
Is probably in for a long season as a Cowboys fan
Hopes the Bulls avoid injuries this year


----------



## Pratchett

-Chicago sports fan
-Does not live in aforementioned metropolis
-Damn fine respectable member here


----------



## DeeGirl

Likes animals I'm guessing
A supportive friend 
A poster who is always lurking somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Bushmaster

Marks for Rollins :mark:

Hates Roman Reigns :mark:

Just got a rep from me (Y)


----------



## DeeGirl

Reps me which makes him the GOAT member of this forum.

Has a badass sig & avi combo

Marks for Rollins which make him one cool dude.


----------



## Buttermaker

Nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all.

First time I've seen this poster ever.

Has a almost legendary handle.


----------



## Gretchen

Likes baseball
Canadian, eh
Not as active as before


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Dem Boys, The Briscoes
- Looking forward to seeing Kevin Steen in the WWE
- Enjoying Ziggler's reign as IC champ


----------



## Allur

-Likes Asian women :mark: :mark:
-Has an excellent music taste
-Cries him/herself to sleep every Sunday :millhouse


----------



## Nostalgia

From Finland 
Still a Sandow fan despite how much WWE destroyed him and given no reason to care about him
Likely still watches WWE on the regular, unlike me


----------



## Brye

- Ziggler fan

- Great poster

- Also an Ambrose fan (Y)


----------



## Aizen

Used to be a Mod.

is hyped for the NFL season.

it's Pretty Fly(for a white guy) with a good Self Esteem that has walked Million Miles Away to see Summer Rae and Smash it up, and Gone Away because that's The Meaning of Life.


----------



## Chrome

Hunts demons
Likes his rock
Been here almost a year now


----------



## Brye

- GOAT sig









- Is a web browser

- Chi-Town sports fan


----------



## Tony

- Panthers fan
- Summer Rae fan
- Enjoyed Takeover 2


----------



## Gretchen

Great avatar/sig combo as always. Like the new hair.
Loved the Main Event of Takeover II, rightfully so. 
Korean?


----------



## Brye

- Coming to us live from the Silverdome, Brother.

- Fan of DemBoys #TimetoManUp

- Fellow Ziggler fan


----------



## Chrome

Been with this forum for awhile now
:enzo mark
Happy Newton's back from injury


----------



## Buttermaker

Da Bears

Hoping the Niners taker it easy later on tonight

Probably watched Office Space recenly


----------



## Tony

- From Canada
- Boston Red Sox fan
- Must be a nice guy


----------



## Obfuscation

- incorrect football team support

- infamous Zandig promo whenever I read part of his name

- should vote Alejandro as Lady Gaga's best music video when I will ask the question randomly a la a pop quiz


----------



## SexualBehavior

-Cool Moderator
-Greepy Sig
-Dont know his favorite wrestler yet.


----------



## Brye

Is learning to break kayfabe

Joined this month (welcome )

Picture of the men's bathroom as an avatar


----------



## Gretchen

Three favorites are Punk, Eddie, and HBK
Stepped down from modship in part b/c he was tired of trolls and bad posters in general
Should post more in normal wrestling threads, his presence is welcome :lillard


----------



## Chrome

DEM BOYS
Has been more active again lately
At the Silverdome


----------



## Tony

- Happy that DA BEARS beat the Niners back on Sunday
- Jay Cutler is his personal hero
- Has trouble deciding to choose between Jay Cutler and Derrick Rose as his favorite


----------



## Callisto

Probably would know how to rephrase "zone of danger" if asked.
Probably an alcoholic and/or an atheist 
His username is therefore misleading


----------



## PUNKY

Big fan of total divas. (mainly The bellas and Eva) 
Also a fan of Ambrose. :dance
3 years younger than me.


----------



## Knocks

- punk fan (Y)

- shield girl

- better hope they're relatively new here according to rep. is three years relatively new? :hmm:


----------



## saadzown

- Joined in Aug 2013 

- Endorse Nike

- Has issues with somebody called Macklin.


----------



## Brye

Paige & AJ fan (very rare around here. according to this forum that's like being republican and democrat)

Joined a tad over a year ago

Enjoys the UFC


----------



## Gandhi

- Watches Total Divas
- Wants to see Summer Rae in the Divas title scene
- Watches the NFL


----------



## Obfuscation

- told me what Ulfric Stormcloak is about

- ♫

- suffered the most during the idea of a women's sufferage movement


----------



## Knocks

- has a soft spot for the bluth family

- appreciates references to the office

- pretty sure he's baked on a professional level


----------



## Tony

- Cheesehead
- Likes Blondes
- Worships Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Brye

- From the city of angels

- Joakim Noah fan (Y)

- Ambrose fan :mark:


----------



## Knocks

- from BAWSTIN

- his panthers' defense still looks very strong

- just made himself a new btb


----------



## Bushmaster

Fan of some GOAT tv shows

Green Bay Packers fan.

Formerly known as Knooks?


----------



## A$AP

Boston Strong :rock4

Rollins Mark :rollins

PS4 Kliq :jordan


----------



## charlesxo

Lacks respect








Likened me to Oxi








Should know I'm just different


----------



## Aizen

-Sees everything RED :eva

-Has returned to his Goat name.



-Condemned to live always linked to Oxi.


----------



## Gandhi

- Heavy metal fan
- Vegan for 11 years! :mark:
- _Back to the Future_ is his favorite movie


----------



## DeeGirl

-a risk taker
- a daredevil 
- a good friend


----------



## Tony

- Wears a suit that makes him feel nothing at all
- Nothing at all
- NOTHING AT ALL


----------



## Oxidamus

City of ANGELS
Fan of Chicago Bulls (right? :side

...Right? :side:


----------



## Brye

Certainly isn't ratchet

Sasha Banks fan

used to be OXITRON


----------



## ManureTheBear

Watches UFC like I watch my neighbors hump
Used to be Joey Holt and should come back
First mod I came into contact with


----------



## Bearodactyl

Wrestles under the name Freddie Vos in the PWC, WF's e-fed
Wrote their extensive "how to" guide
Has an avatar that looks like Psylocke but says Hart Dinasty, which is really confusing :waffle


----------



## Curry

Supports one of the few teams good enough to qualify for europe yet bad enough to lose to Aberdeen

Was the sole reason behind Team Europe's breakup

Is (disappointingly) neither a bear nor a pterodactyl


----------



## Chrome

From Scotland 
Joined 3 days after I did
Apparently needs text :hmm:


----------



## charlesxo

Lacks text :jordan side
Heart will skip a beat everytime Derrick Rose attempts a jump stop in the upcoming season
...and will cry when his flabbynsick knees give out by xmas :rose1


----------



## Gandhi

- Is an Asian Aussie
- Asks pretty ambiguous questions in the _"Ask the member below you"_ thread.
- Huge fan of Brie Bella


----------



## Gretchen

AJ mark
Hates feminists
Barely ever see him outside of non-wrestling sections anymore


----------



## MOX

loves monkeys too much for his local authorities' liking
has been arrested three times on the charge of aggressively approaching zoo animals
lost his virginity to an arabian bush baby


----------



## shutupchico

bully, your corpse
will blowing in the wind
cuz you'll probably hang yourself if u don't win
(applause)


----------



## Bushmaster

-Has been here for a long time

-favorite wrestling promotion is Smackdown :duck

- a fellow Deuce and Domino fan :mark:


----------



## Tony

- From Boston
- Worships Tom Brady
- Would love Seth Rollins' cash in to be a successful one


----------



## Bushmaster

-From Los Angeles 

- fan of the Cowboys and Bulls :romo :rose1

- a fellow Rollins fan :rollins2


----------



## SonoShion

One of my very few black homies.
Took his GF with him to Vegas...
Is probably going to meet me at next years 'Slam.


----------



## Tony

- Movie aficionado
- Going on a trip to Tokyo, Shanghai, and Seoul to conquer the ladies :brock3 
- Misses ABH deeply


----------



## Gretchen

Has started following the indies rather recently
Marked out for Ziggles regaining the title on Raw
Fan of Girls' Generation


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Is a Briscoe mark
Has a great taste in wrestling
One of my favorite posters


----------



## DGenerationMC

Enjoys seeing German Suplexes in the NFL
Likes Brock Lesnar
Wears the same white pants as Bobby Fish


----------



## Aizen

-Joined to this place when he was only 14 years old.

-Believed in the "Yes!" Movement. 

-Was mentioned in a video by some morons.


----------



## cazwell

Has a ridiculously good reputation for the posts he's made.
A fellow football fan.
Has a strange wondering eye(s) as an avatar


----------



## Callisto

Named after a gay rapper.
Hoping he _is_ the one and only Cazwell and not some phony. :mark:
Ultimate goal in life is to marry Ron Simmons


----------



## Tony

- Likes it when the McPoyles are raping Dee
- Fan of the X-Men leading men
- Probably has a hard time deciding who's better between Eva Marie and Summer Rae


----------



## jackbhoy

He's straight edge 
Most likely likes Japanese girls
Probably can't guess the age of the girls in his sig and avatar


----------



## Bushmaster

From Glasgow

Fan of soccer (Futbol)

Too much green in avy and sig


----------



## Magic

Patriots :ti

Tom Brady :ti

41-13 :ti


----------



## ManureTheBear

Major fan of Russell Peters
Has been to Westeros
Dribbles his sack when taking a crap


----------



## Brye

PWC member

Probably liked Leo Kruger more than Adam Rose. :side:

Fellow GnR fan. (Y)


----------



## Punkhead

Used to be a mod.
Really big sports fan.
No longer jealous of Arron Afflalo.


----------



## CD Player

Rock n roll fan 
Lucha libre fan 
Celebrates birthday in 28 days
History buff


----------



## Chrome

Slash fan
favorite promotion is WWE
Probably listens to Slash on his CD player :side:


----------



## Tony

- Disappointed in the Bears' performance against the Packers
- Should be excited for the Bulls season
- Worships Pope Barrett (or is that a turban?)


----------



## Bushmaster

*-*Loves Botched Spot

*-*A regular in this section

*-*


----------



## Punkhead

Has a Shitload of posts.
Believes in Seth Rollins.
Avid gamer.


----------



## Aizen

-One of the best posters this place have. (Y)


-A supporter from Internazionale de Milano :no:

-The biggest fan of Hayley Williams on this forum :hayley3


----------



## Pratchett

-Can't find the song that is vexing him
-Has fellow WF member AlienBountyHunter locked up in his basement
-that last comment in his last post above mine :shitstorm


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Not fond of shitstorms
- Will enjoy watching the Bengals ass rape the Patriots 
- Hopefully hates Cleveland as much as I do


----------



## Bushmaster

Fellow fan of the New England Patriots :brady2

Rollins isn't one of his favorite wrestling dudes :no:

Washington, D.C. bama


----------



## Gretchen

Has arguably the greatest sig I've come across on this forum
Punker may very well be his favorite wrestler ever
Supposedly dislikes NY


----------



## normal situation

Was originally used by "Gentleman" Chris Adams 
Is most often affiliated with Shawn Michaels (arguably). 
Has been used by the Young Bucks, Lance Storm, James Storm, Dolph Ziggler, Adrian Neville, Tyler Breeze, etc.


----------



## Tony

- Is a normal situation
- Fan of Tyson Kidd
- FACT


----------



## Chrome

Great Ambrose sig
Can't wait for the Bulls season to start
Nirvana fan


----------



## CD Player

Notre Dame fan 

supports the White Sox

but not the Cubs


----------



## Nostalgia

Likely really couldn't think of a good username 
Is on invisible mode
3.45 posts per day


----------



## Chrome

Is also on invisible mode
Not very active anymore
Has 2 referrals


----------



## Callisto

Definitely not a Bears fan
Definitely not a Barrett fan
Definitely not from Indianapolis


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:goofy


----------



## Pratchett

-Master of GFX
-Has less posts than me in more time
-Quality > Quantity


----------



## Chrome

Ambrose mark :ambrose3
Happy that the Bengals are undefeated
Joined WF 3 days after his birthday


----------



## Punkhead

Joined 2 weeks after me.
Fan of american football.
Not gonna subscribe to WWE Network.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Used to play PWA

Fan of La Sombra I think

Likes hair metal


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony

- Is a Man in the Suit
- Likes Lucha Libre
- Lies to the government


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara

-Dean Ambrose fan
-Gamer
-Cute girl as their avatar


----------



## Gandhi

- AJ Lee fan (Y)
- Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines fan :mark:
- Has a pretty creative username imo


----------



## GREEK FREAK

AJ Lee fan (Y)
Likes Miley Cyrus
Gandhi is making a name for themselves


----------



## Gandhi

- AJ Lee fan (Y) :
- Thinks I like Miley Cyrus, when I just think she's hot
- ratman's getting a push


----------



## Punkhead

Still AJ Lee fan.
About to get over in the midcard.
Plays Skyrim.


----------



## Bushmaster

Accepts Hayley Williams rep

Prefers Lucha Libre over everything else.

Got repped


----------



## WBL Studios

Apparently turned a simple misspelling into a full-blown persona

Gives credit where credit is due

Is probably in the vicinity of some delicious Boston Baked Beans. And now I'm hungry.


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't post very often
Joined last July
Has a Deviantart page


----------



## Tony

- Wants the Bears to do better
- Wants the Bulls regular season to start already
- Excited for the Blackhawks' season


----------



## Chrome

Probably enjoyed Stephen A wearing Cowboys gear on First Take
Has Rose as his profile pic
Has a cute new avy


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is a Chicago Bears Fan
-If his/her sig is any inclination, they don't care.
-They have a lot of rep.


----------



## Gretchen

Newcomer
Doesn't seem to hate any wrestler w/ a passion (unusual on here, but good)
Big fan of DEAJONMOXBROSE~


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Fan of Dolph Ziggler (Safe guess)
-Premium Member, which means he/she is loaded... Which makes me sad :lol:
-Been around longer then me.


----------



## Chrome

Just joined a couple days ago
Is on the crossroads to nowhere
:austin fan


----------



## Obfuscation

- doooooon't caaaaare

- possibly wonders why Cutler makes the faces he does

- closet fan of Aaron Rodgers somehow finding a way onto Chicago's team


----------



## HBK 3:16

- Is apparently from an electric chapel
- Femme Fatale for the win?
- Has a interesting avatar


----------



## Callisto

Hates Austin
Hates HBK
Is at the Crossroads to Anywhere


----------



## Chrome

:eva


----------



## Tony

- BEARS
- BULLS
- BLACKHAWKS


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is Straight Edge
-Is Apparently the Lord Jesus Christ himself
-Likes Dean Ambrose....


:fuckyeah


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of Attitude Era.
online as I'm typing this.
Never seen him before.


----------



## Shagz

See you Everyday
Hayley Williams
LIFETIMER!


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a Shark Boy avatar
-Joined the previous month as I
-Is online as I type this


----------



## Aizen

-Firmly believes that Stone Cold can knock out Mike Tyson. 

-It's a Freebird _won't you fly high free bird yeah_...

-Joined a couple of days ago.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sends awesome rep :banderas

Awesome member

chill status. :agree:


----------



## Chrome

Karla Lopez fan
Swagger mark
Good guy


----------



## Oxidamus

DOESN'T GIVE A
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Fantastic signature


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Likes Mario
-Cesaro fan?
-Has high rep


----------



## Gandhi

- Didn't know what SQ meant and ignored questions because of this
- Is a virgin who doesn't understand how overrated sex is
- Doesn't know the difference between your & you're


----------



## Oxidamus

Either likes or hates the Hassan gimmick
Probably dislikes that feminist vidya game girl
Still a controversial name among newcomers


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bisexual 
Would let Sasha Banks use his tongue as toilet paper
Would lick Lana's asshole just to get a taste of Rusev's DNA


----------



## Callisto

Training to become WAGG's probation officer.
Is somewhere between Dave Chapelle and R. Kelly on the blackness scale.
Which make him a jillion times sexy, would ride in stick shift.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is a convicted avatar theft
-Has strange taste in signatures
-Is apparently at an elegant dinner party.


----------



## Pratchett

-Has been accused of being a rejoiner
-44+ post per day
-Is making his presence known on WF


----------



## Chrome

Is somewhere where he came up with something pretty funny while at work that he was going to post here, but he got home from work tired then had a couple beers. Can't be arsed to remember now...
Will probably witness another Bengals L tomorrow
Probably goes fishing with LC on weekends


----------



## Tony

- Patiently awaits NBA Season to start so he could watch ROSE DA GAWD
- Wants the Beats to win tomorrow so they can be over .500
- Probably not the biggest Cheesehead


----------



## Pharmakon

From LA
Has a Kawaii Ava
"Ambrose is Unstable" :ambrose


----------



## Gretchen

Likes pretty much every wrestler ever
Appreciates Daniel Bryan's love for Koalas
Roots for both teams in any given Premier League game


----------



## HBK 3:16

Pratchett said:


> -*Has been accused of being a rejoiner*
> -44+ post per day
> -Is making his presence known on WF


:what2


As for the above

-Ziggler fan
-Gifted me a gorgeous photo of AJ Lee in my reps
-Excellent and intelligent poster


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Young
Austin Fan
Virgin (according to him)


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Into Anime
From Japan
Has quotes from two posters in his sig


----------



## Chrome

Stardust mark
Likes AI
Joined WF 8 days before Christmas


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Bears and Bulls fan
Expecting :rose1 to have healthy MVP season
:cutler Don't Care sig


----------



## Punkhead

Fan of divas.
NFL fan.
Favorite wrestler is probably Randy Orton.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Paramore
Likes Hayley Williams
Been here nearly 3 years


----------



## Callisto

Crusader of neckbeardom
An Evalutionist :tucky
Great tastes in wrestlers


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Strange signature
-Doesn't mind sports entertainment
-Been here 5 years


----------



## Pratchett

-Feels conflicted by Callisto's blatantly homoerotic signature
-Has given me his personal assurance that he is not a rejoiner. I choose to believe him. _*FOR NOW*_
-Been here a couple weeks and is making the most of it so far


----------



## Obfuscation

- legos & zombies

- unstable folk from the midwest

- lolDalton


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Moderator
-Has a Homoerotic Avatar
-Hayley Williams? fan


----------



## Bret Hart

Callisto said:


> Crusader of neckbeardom
> An Evalutionist :tucky
> Great tastes in wrestlers


Steals Avatar
Stole Mine
Likes Nikki Bella


----------



## Chrome

Stole Callisto's avy
Seinfeld fan
Entertaining Kramer gif in his sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bears supporter
Has an entertaining sig
Is a premium member.


----------



## ABrown

another Miz fan :bron

also a fan of Eva tho :jay

I mean, seriously, Eva? :allen1


----------



## Pharmakon

Giants Fan
From NY
A Breaking Bad Fan


----------



## Tony

- Loving those RKO Outta Nowhere Vines
- Fan of Akame ga Kill! :mark:
- Favorite character is probably Kurome (Akame's better :side


----------



## Bushmaster

Most likely can't wait for the NBA Season to start.

Loving how good the Cowboys are doing so far this year.

Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Callisto

Rollins obsession a facade for a deeper love for Reigns
To who he wants to gay marry more than :brady2
Lives in Massachusetts


----------



## Aizen

-Would play as the butler of EVA in the "next" Total Divas season.


-A Monster with a Poker Face that had a Bad Romance with some Pararazzi named Alejandro.

-An Eva fan


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a in remembrance sig
-Is getting ignored by Scott Steiner
-Seriously, he's getting ignored by Scott Steiner!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big fan of Austin
Big fan of HBK
Fan of Crash Holly.



ABrown said:


> another Miz fan :bron
> 
> also a fan of Eva tho :jay
> 
> I mean, seriously, Eva? :allen1


She's a megababe bro, all that matters.


----------



## A$AP

- Aussie
- Relatively new poster
- Should remove the smiley overload from his sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Canadian
Been on WF for over 2 years.
Has a gif in his sig.


----------



## Chrome

Recently went premium
Wishes he was :miz
Has yet to make a thread


----------



## Nine99

EvaMaryse
Obsessed with WWE Divas
Sends Maryse fan mail
Has 723 posters of Women of Wrestling covering his walls


Chrome
Forum veteran
Awesome sig I am never tired of seeing
Would give his right testicle for a Bears Superbowl


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Probably subscribes the WWE Network for the Low Low Price of *"9.99"*
-Thinks Andy Kaufman is the GOAT
-Is online


----------



## Nine99

Fantasizes about HBK licking the side of Austin's face on a daily basis
The only man alive with Crash Holly merchandise
Thought that Ambrose segment with the Rollins doll was genius


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Andy Kaufman
Thinks Andy Kaufman is the GOAT
Is stalking me apparently.



Nine99 said:


> EvaMaryse
> Obsessed with WWE Divas
> Sends Maryse fan mail
> Has 723 posters of Women of Wrestling covering his walls


Stalker! Its only 719 posters by the way.


----------



## Punkhead

Metalcore fan.
Fan of divas.
Likes New Zealand sports teams.


----------



## Tony

- From an awesome Paramore song
- Worships the ground Hayley Williams walks on
- Also a fan of Heavy Metal


----------



## Nine99

Lives just up the 405 freeway from me
Currently watching his favorite hentai
Has a picture of John Lennon in his wallet


----------



## Chrome

Known as Argyle-Street on the PSN
Joey Styles fan going by his avy
Asking SCOTT STEINER for wrestling advice


----------



## WBL Studios

Paid good money to be here today.
Is either at the Speedway or on an adventure with Prof. Jones.
Is a favorite color of trailer hitches and bumpers.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Who's
the chick
on your sig?


----------



## WBL Studios

That's now how the game is played. You have to name three things about the above poster.

For example...

Doesn't realize that Shiki Ryougi is an underdeveloped skank with no personality and no real redeeming qualities.
Doesn't seem to get that Roman Reigns will be accepted back once he returns considering the alternatives.
Probably isn't really from Tokyo, although claiming to be from Tokyo is about the most weeaboo thing you can do, apart from claiming to be from Neo-Tokyo.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Okay buddy

- Has not watched Kara no Kyoukai
- Roman Reigns fan (lel)
- Doesn't believe I live in Tokyo


----------



## Shagz

-Lives in Tokyo
-Asian
-Eats Asian food


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Stone Cold
- Fan of Punk
- Fan of Goldberg


----------



## Lariat From Hell

- I have done this on him many times
- Is a nice guy
- Has a good taste in wrestling


----------



## Punkhead

Nice taste in music.
The only Ryback mark in ICW.
Recently (?) changed username.


----------



## Rugrat

Paramore/Hayley Williams fan
Likes Lucha
Hates Lawler just like me


----------



## charlesxo

Obviously in the Red Ribbon Army
So he's probably jobbed to Goku multiple times 
Like a geek


----------



## Tony

- Named after an awesome Beatles song
- Or after the Charles Manson plan
- Still worships Renee


----------



## Aizen

-Sees everything RED Bulls fan.

-Has a nice reference of Imagine by John Lennon. (Y)

.Drives an Aeroplane Around the World to Californication to meet Dani California Under the Bridge. :side:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a Dimebag Darrell fan.
Probably a Pantera fan.
Been here for over a year.


----------



## WBL Studios

Paid good money to be here today
Has figured out most of the smileys
Has a signature I might have to turn off for fear of being accosted here at the library


----------



## Shagz

Lives in Florida
Does stuff on WBL Studios
Favourite fast food are hot chips


----------



## Chrome

Has been here a little more than a month now
Has already made more threads than me
Learning to break kayfabe


----------



## Tony

- Pleased with the Bulls' performance last night against the Knicks
- Hopes the Bulls beat the Cavaliers tomorrow
- :rose2 :noah2 au :butler :mcbuckets


----------



## Chrome

Pleased with Butler's performance last night
Not sure why the anime chick in his avy is wearing an eye-patch
Is sad Romo's out today


----------



## Nine99

Before the other night hasn't watched Derrick Rose play since the Dallas Mavericks were finals champions. 
Has a Rodman jersey hung up next to his Noah jersey
Misses Phil Jackson


----------



## SUPER HANS

Name inspired by the continued disappointment that is the WWE Network
Obviously new here as a result of that
Rusev/Lana mark


----------



## HBK 3:16

-May or May not be German
-Does not know if his/her ass is on fire
-Dumped a good box of cereal on the floor.


----------



## Ziggy Zag

Likes Austin
Likes HBK
Likes Eva Marie


----------



## HBK 3:16

Ziggy Zag said:


> Likes Austin
> Likes HBK
> Likes Eva Marie


-Likes Ziggler
-Has no Signature
-Is not funny :side: dance)


----------



## Gretchen

Started watching wrestling in 2006 yet two fav rasslers are Austin & HBK :hmm:
Finds AJ Lee unconventionally beautiful
Cool/fun member


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dolph Ziggler fan
-Username is the same as one of my favorite wrestling moves
-Has gifted with beautiful gifs of attractive divas in my Rep Box


----------



## GREEK FREAK

:bahgawd STONE COLD :mark: STONE COLD :mark: STONE COLD :mark:

Might try and win the Hardcore title from Crash 

Joined WF last month


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Packers fan 
-Has excellent taste in women (*wink* nice Velvet avi)
-Knows who the true Icon is (Sting baby!)


----------



## Chrome

Is the Heartbreak Rattlesnake
Averages nearly 30 posts a day
Seahawks and Rays fan


----------



## Oxidamus

Possible foot fetishist
Might think I'm a foot fetishist (not gonna lie it's GROWING)
Almost went against the norm and became Firefox


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

CURSED
Possibly cried when I was gone.
Something about grapefruit fucking. (???)


----------



## Obfuscation

- OMG ZOMBIE ABH

- ^^^

- ^^^ :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

Is a Moderator which I also like to call a Goderator. 
Has been a poster on here for 8 years and 7 months. 
Has over 33k posts which is a fantastic effort.


----------



## Chrome

Is a fan of Back to the Future
From the UK
Profile pic and avy are the same


----------



## Gretchen

Thinks WWE apologists are ass clowns
Hardcore Chicago Bulls fan
Smilie king


----------



## Obfuscation

- growing out a Briscoe Bros beard

- bumps like DZ in any situation possible

- enjoys a superkick, OUTTANOWHERE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a mod.
Has a slightly trippy avatar.
Is an Undertaker fan.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is from Australia
-Has excellent taste in women (Maryse and Eva Marie :yes)
-Is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Shawn Michaels
- Fan of Stone Cold Steve Austin
- Would turn on Crash Holly to win the Hardcore title


----------



## Chrome

Visiting churches and praying for Rose's safety
Born the same month as the GOAT :jordan2
Likes Pearl Jam


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

lolBears
FEET + FEATHERS
Once got into a heated argument with a stranger over the reliability of q-tips while attempting to remove an stray hair from his chin probably


----------



## Oxidamus

Uses "prison" or "McQueen's basement" as an explanation for his hiatus
Will never tell anyone the legitimate reason behind his leaving
Probably left to go to another country to pay a couple USD to have sex with natives


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Sig was clearly made by Champ
Hates breasts
Chatbox native


----------



## Tony

- Came back after Go knows how long
- Moviebox is more prevalent in the chatbox thanks to him
- King of weird reps


----------



## Oxidamus

Sig actually was made by Champ
AVG Korean girlz :mark: (obligatory mention)
Probably still interested in Raw


----------



## Chrome

MEWTWO
Possibly has the greatest sig ever made
Marked hard for Rusev's US title win on Raw


----------



## Oxidamus

(were you in the chatbox? :mark
If the answer to the above is yes, lurks more than he ever posts.
Has a signature that makes me actually wonder why I don't watch NBA coz I enjoy playing basketball and it looks like a TRUE HOOT.
Still from Indy. Still not sure if Indianapolis, Indiana, or just Indiana, or some hipster purgatory.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, it's short for Indianapolis, and no, I wasn't in the chatbox. I do read it a lot though fwiw.

And for the 3 things:

Probably dressed up as Sasha Banks for Halloween
Would probably enjoy her being in a tickle video
Prefers NXT to the main WWE shows


----------



## Obfuscation

- might know there are some videos out there w/a dame who sort of looks like Sasha _(or she reminds me of her at least..)_

- shops regularly for feathers & new sharp brushes

- would only play street ball w/folks from Chicago, against his hometown.


----------



## WBL Studios

Mods like nobody's business.

Is hyped for the upcoming Twin Peaks remake.

Is apparently being attacked by giant ants. Dayum.


----------



## Nine99

Into anime
REEEEALLY into WBL Studios site
Potentially crying from loss of Lebron


----------



## Pharmakon

9.99 :vince$
Thinks Andy Kaufman is the GOAT
Joined 3 months ago


----------



## Chrome

Recently just got a name change
Funny sig
One of the best 14ers imo


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is from Indianapolis
-Is a Chicago Bulls fan
-Has over 8,000 posts.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Hardcore Championship alumni

- probably knows Austin's worst match is vs Undertaker from Backlash '02

- quotes himself


----------



## Tony

- Likes his girls pale
- Also likes their feet
- Maybe likes them foreign as well


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Anime fan

has got the yellow fever

don't think he's found a cure :banderas


----------



## A$AP

- Isn't a Mod
- Doesn't have a colored username
- Backstabs his (now former) Canadian friends


----------



## Callisto

Tempted to steal his avi
Which he should think of as me endorsing his work
Queer


----------



## Tony

- Anticipating the new Total Divas season
- Cried during Eva Marie's wedding
- May watch Interstellar starring McConaughey DA GAWD


----------



## Chrome




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Funny, unlike ASAP

Good man, unlike ASAP

Possibly more CANADIAN than ASAP. :side:


----------



## THH

1. Knows how to change the color of his user title (How!?)

2. Does not know how to center his sig [/center]

3. Loves this theme


----------



## Chrome

Old member
From Rhode Island
Usually posts in the Classic Wrestling section


----------



## SonoShion

Chicago Made
Knows how to survive a Chicago winter
Fulfills the browser gimmick to perfection


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is probably driving down Route 666 straight to the Devil Himself
-Has over 4,000 Posts
-Likes Movies


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Likes Austin and HBK
Joined last month. 
Lives where he has to defend the hardcore championship 24/7 :side:


----------



## Bushmaster

Obvious fan of the 76ers

Has Jo-Jo as one of his favorite superstars :duck

Needs to update name seeing how Dashing is old news.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I was thinking of changing my name :hmm: 

Fan of the Patriots

Likes Seth Rollins

Didn't enjoy final chapter of Naruto


----------



## Gretchen

Ain't afraid to curbstomp a fool
Probably enjoyed the Bruins' 5-2 win over the loloilers
Phillip Made Punk Mark

welp

DashingRKO - 

Wants me to switch my name back to RFWHC
Likes basketball and anime
One of the few fans of Stardust left on here (Y)


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Formerly known as RFWHC(needs to go back ASAP)
Fan of Ziggler
Still a fan of Cody/Stardust


----------



## Obfuscation

- should lose the RKO over the Dashing portion b/c lets be honest

- relaxes to the sounds of squeaky shoes

- fades & beards


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Seems to be fascinated by far out, psychedelic orgies and parties

A cinema enthusiast

Walks on fire


----------



## SonoShion

Adores epic orchestras. _(Two Steps from Hell :mark_
Adores technical Wrestling.
Adores history & the antique.


----------



## Skins

has one of the best sigs :lol
art ***
Jordan Belfort


----------



## Bushmaster

*Sono*
Gay for Callisto

Probably faps more to Nolan films than Brazzers'

Has a link with some movies I will never watch. Movie Elitist

*Skins*
Ninja'd by a fellow invisible

FC Breh whipping boy

Gay for B-Dawg


----------



## SonoShion

Got ninjad by Gregory.
Will probably edit his post as we speak.
Must deal with Interstellar being indeed stellar and film of the year.


----------



## Skins

hates posters on invisible
judging by location, is a devil worshiper
Soup and him seem to have a bit sexual tension, probably stemming for something involving Callisto/TJF


----------



## SonoShion

Doesn't know I'm invisible myself.
Gets probably annoyed when soccergeeks take over the chatbox.
Joined TDL recently.


----------



## Obfuscation

- La grande bellezza

- Waiskowskagoddess

- disappoints me in naming a Nolan film as FOTY over something from his name sake, who released a full on classic circa 2014


----------



## Tony

- Sad at the state of WWE nowadays
- Probably likes his women like he likes his movies: Foreign
- Renowned feet enthusiast


----------



## Chrome

Is annoyed at the Bulls' defense and rebounding so far this season
Listens to several different genres of music
Changes his avy often


----------



## Obfuscation

- Refuses to acknowledge this week in football history

- Noah bull

- may prefer stockades over rope


----------



## Nine99

Has a VERY cool avatar

Nice touch with the pink font

A mod a sweet signature

Bravo


----------



## Tony

- $9.99
- :trips3
- :vince5


----------



## Obfuscation

- Pacific Rim dames

- Unstable promos

- Pacific Rim unstable-ness(???)


----------



## Pharmakon

-Dance
-Sex
-Artpop


----------



## Bushmaster

Awesome sig, fan of Noble and Mercury :mark:

another chatbox regular who's location is Houston

fan of anime


----------



## Nine99

Top 3 signature on this forum
Best Username on forum, combining Star Wars and Seth Rollins is automatic win 
Been around here for awhile


----------



## Brye

Fellow Rusev fan

A WWE Network rep? NINE NINETY NINE!

Definitely remembers the GOAT Kaufman/Lawler stuff


----------



## Bushmaster

Location is Boston yet roots for the Panthers :no:

Former Mod 

One of the better posters in the WWE section


----------



## Brye

HAVE I NOT SUFFERED ENOUGH THIS SEASON? :side:

- Fellow Bostonian

- Quite good poster himself

- fan of GRONK


----------



## Tony

- Used to be jealous of Arron Afflalo
- Not happy about the Carolina Panthers this season
- Fan of PWG


----------



## Gretchen

Likes pretty much every smark favorite w/o discrimination
Laid back guy
Would probably mark for the WWE allowing their talent to compete in BOLA to witness Bryan face off against the likes of Ricochet and Adam Cole


----------



## Chrome

Has been much more active recently
Is in Sandy Fork
Misses the legend that was TSE


----------



## Curry

Is unfortunately not as nice as Firefox
Doesn't pop up in the chatbox very often
Sends...interesting reps...


----------



## Chrome

Is Scottish
Hopefully enjoyed my "interesting" rep
Is on the TDL roster


----------



## Obfuscation

- knows I enjoy the "interesting" stuff

- made internet browser gimmicks get over

- possibly one of a million who is momentarily giddy that Luke Harper may be the next IC Champion


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Chloe

- Grace

- Moretz*


----------



## Chrome

Is excited for the upcoming college basketball season
Loves bourbon 
Big :aryha fan


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Bulls

- Bears

- Had one of the best sigs EVER!!! ---- DOOOOOOOOON'T CAAAAAAAAAARE*


----------



## Gandalf

super nice

one of the only other people here that like kick-ass

changes name alot lol


----------



## Curry

Was a big rants jobber
Turned it around and became a real poster
Caused meltdowns by posting his role pm in mafia :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

- humble gimmick

- names himself after a forgettable Danny McBride character

- tattoos on their face


----------



## Arya Dark

*-Blood

-Good Movies

-Good Wrestling*


----------



## TAR

- Movie aficionado 
- coined the phrase tbhayley
- Redhead lover :banderas

fucking ninja'd by LC

- Fucking ninjas me
- Moonshine drinking ****
- Sisters a stripper.


----------



## DesolationRow

-Emma Stone fanboy.
-Signature from _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_ is one of the best of any poster. One of the great films of the 21st century, a masterful essaying of the tenuous, indefinable nature of celebrity and the peculiar sociopolitical-cultural nexus around which myths are engendered.
-Has an inadequate beard. :troll


----------



## Arya Dark

*- PANDA

- PENCE

- MAD BUM*


----------



## Obfuscation

- may hate me for not yet seeing the long name film that has Brad Pitt in it

- but can't hate me b/c we represent similar turf

- but still actually can hate me, or rather pity me, seeing as I'm a Diamonbacks fan. (FUCK)

_if this is ninja'ed..._

---------

- DID IT AGAIN

- :cgm

- VAMPIRE MAISIE


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao

LC is living just to ninja you, Cody.

Three for the lady, three for the troubled young man:

-KENTUCKY

-LOS ROJOS

-KATNISS RETURNS TO CINEMAS SOON


...


-LOL DIAMONDBACKS

-LOL RAIDERS

-_Belle de Jour_ is a powerhouse drama about a woman's delicate psyche being put under the strain of sexual conformity as she yearns for wanton licentiousness, featuring a masterful performance by Catherine Deneuve in one of Luis Buñuel's most trenchant motion pictures. A fine signature.


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Everyone is on a 7 minute TV delay from him .... even live audiences

- Knows The Hustler is a great movie

- MVPence*


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao

-Is the funniest, kindest, warmest most wonderful lady in any hemisphere. Would completely, unapologetically endorse her for president _Manchurian Candidate_-style.

-Uses ice cream rather than dirt for chigger bite wounds. :side:

-Kicks jobber trolls asses as a SuperMod with a smile on her face and a smiley in her posts. And yes, _The Hustler_ is a great, searing film featuring one of Paul Newman's most iconic performances.


----------



## Chrome

GIANTS
Has the GOAT QB in his avy
Not real happy with how the Warriors played tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow

-Represents the browser I've found myself using more frequently recently.

-Hilarious MJ-as-Vince signature. :lmao

-Has to be pleased with the Chicago Bulls' start to the season.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in America.
Likes Jimmy Fallon.
Steve McQueen fan.


----------



## NasJayz

Likes Maryse
lives in West Australia
Joined Jun 2014


----------



## Obfuscation

- Lesbians

- P dub G

- once bought a lot of memberships back when they were first issued on here


----------



## Chrome

FEET
Movie junkie
One of a select few on this forum to have over 30,000 posts


----------



## NasJayz

BULLS
is a type of web browser
Location: Indy


----------



## Aizen

-Name based on two rappers from East Coast.

-Made a porn scene with Alexis Texas.

-_We don't just shine, we illuminate the whole show; you feel me_? _"Dead presidents_"


----------



## Gretchen

Engages in the regular use of unsanctioned smilies
Favorite wrestling promotions section of profile coincides w/ mine by the character
Fanatic of The Fab Four


----------



## Tony

- Might attend a SUPERKICK PARTY if invited
- Would also hang out with DEM BOYS
- Mans up


----------



## Insomnia

- Jessica Fan

- Dean Ambrose Fan

- Lives in LA


----------



## Obfuscation

- Sin

- Styles

- Sawajiki


----------



## Magic

Rebellious
Euphoric
Dames


----------



## Callisto

Poor tastes in men
Poor tastes in women
Poor tastes in everything


----------



## Skins

Alt
excellent taste in females
apart of the WF mean girls faction with yours' truly


----------



## SonoShion

Overconfident since he's found out he's not that bad after all at debating.
Logs into WF during class.
Looked up La grande belleza <3


----------



## Punkhead

Regular in this thread.
Pretty cool taste in music.
Watches a lot of movies.


----------



## Nostalgia

Still accepts Hayley Williams Rep
Joined the forum 9 days after me
Formerly known as TomasThunder619


----------



## Tony

- Nostalgic
- Lives in Paradise
- Used to be a regular poster in the Official WWE DVD thread


----------



## Darkness is here

-believes in jesus
-lives in a smark city
-has a good taste in women (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus

Has no avatar
Has no signature image
Only memorable because he's the only person with these traits that posts outside of wrestling sections.
:kobe3


----------



## Darkness is here

I'm thinking of having an av/sig to celeberate my 6000 posts.

-Has an intresting name.
-Eats when hungry.(like me)
-Likes pokemon.(like me)


----------



## Gandhi

@Oxi

- One of the biggest Sasha Banks fans on this forum
- Thinks AJ Lee looked best when she was Daniel Bryan's valet
- Wants John Cena to turn heel at Survivor Series

Edit: @Darkness is here

- Enjoyed the Great Khali's heel run
- Thinks Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury do their jobs well
- 2008 is his favorite Royal Rumble


----------



## CJ

- Lives a vegan lifestyle.
- Confirmed atheist.
- AJ Lee fan.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I'm an atheist when I'm more of an agnostic
- Was jealous of a dog once for being on some hot chick's tits
- Chris Jericho was his favorite midcard wrestler


----------



## CJ

- More of an agnostic than atheist.
- Dislikes militant feminists.
- Met several WWE superstars when they toured Egypt.


----------



## Chrome

GFX guy
TNA fan
Enjoys some Leanna Decker :cena5


----------



## Oxidamus

Vinny McJordan?
or Michael McMahon?
Question remains unanswered.

@Gandhi
Ya AJ looked best then no doubt bruh, she had a better, less morphed looking body and didn't use as much makeup, and had better ring gear, but most importantly still had brown hair and looked cute AF.


----------



## Curry

Trannies
Likes Jobbers
Thought he could beat the curse of the tag draft, thought wrong.


----------



## TKOK

joined in 12
from scotland
is free from scott steiner.


----------



## WBL Studios

Him flunk English? That's unpossible.
He choo-choo-chooses you.
Go Banana.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Florida.
Due to the above he might be crazy...
Been on WF for over a year.


----------



## Gretchen

Just changed his avatar/sig combo
Unlike other posters that dislike indy wrestlers, doesn't seem like an asshole or troll
Aussie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Sweet Ziggler sig/avi combo.
Has probably attempted the superkick at least once in his life.
Stardust_For_WHC.


----------



## Allur

Hunts aliens for bounties
Or possibly is an alien who hunts bounties
Enjoys or at least watches both throwsoccer and kicksoccer


----------



## Venus Gospel

Loves Sandow almost as much as I do
Likes fat guys who rubs against bears
Is from Finland


----------



## Chrome

Sandow mark
Doesn't post very often
Formerly known as Rollins Mark and Sandow Sandwich


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Chicago Bulls fan.
Cool gif in signature.
Paid money to be here.


----------



## Magic

maryse :homer
i thought he was skins for a second
has his favorite wrestlers in his sig.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lakers fan.
Kobe Bryant fan.
Has a pretty cool gif in his sig.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Fairly new around here
ROUSEY DA GODDESS fan :mark:
Is Australia


----------



## Chrome

Plays GTA V online
Has a signature made by the Fourth Wall
Lacing SCOTT STEINER's boots


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

From Chicago and supports their teams.
Fan of The Rock.
Doesn't like The Authority.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Enjoys breasts.
Enjoys buttocks.
Jealous of The Miz.


----------



## Callisto

Hair selling business is doing well I'd reckon.
Probably dreams of traveling back far enough in time to get wifed by Kurt Cobain instead of Courtney Love.
Favorite meal is a box of shit snacking crackers.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Is a thief
Has quite the thing for Eva
Likes Gaga. Which I won't take the piss out off. Judge at all. Not one bit. Ever...... hmm.


----------



## Darkness is here

-likes paige
-joined in 07
-has a p good name


----------



## V. Skybox

Pretty cool guy
Kills Aleins
Doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Darkness is here

-first ever person to say i'm a cool guy :kappa
-Thinks I kill aliens
-likes velvet


----------



## V. Skybox

Doesn't recognise an Internet meme
One of about five people to mark for Orton
Darkness is there


----------



## Tony

- Velvet Sky fan
- Sad to see TNA have their last episode next week on Impact
- Enjoys seeing the pigeons being let loose


----------



## Magic

ASIAN
sweet sig, even though i have absolutely no idea what's happening in it.
likes to IMAGINE what the world could be.


----------



## Chrome

Nervous about the Pats game tonight
Is depressed about the current state of the Lakers
Always enjoys a good argument


----------



## Nine99

Wants to do karate in the garage with Joakim Noah
New signature is now one of the best I've seen here
Has a lot a lot a lot of posts


----------



## Aizen

-Has almost the same post count as me in one month.

-Reminds me of Klein Helmer for some reason. :hmm:

-14'er.


----------



## Tony

- Thinks Nathan Gale is a piece of shit
- Metalhead until death
- Sent me a gif of a lovely Asian girl as rep a while back :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation

- hopefully imagines the world to look like his signature

- real life inner-city machine gun

- is from California but doesn't support a California football team that is often associated w/the LA landscape...(boo)


----------



## Flux

has a brother whos name is "Cody's brother"
was in attenadance at PWG All star weekend 5 night 1
likes some woman called hayley or somethin. fuck knows who she is


----------



## DesolationRow

-Has now had three different variations of a "Flux"-themed username.

-Boasts a strangely hypnotic avatar of Brock Lesnar stoically nodding.

-Claims to call "The Broken Skull Ranch" his home.


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Has a sudden craving for country ham

- Has the ability to compartmentalize 

- Knows a good gift comb when he sees it*


----------



## DesolationRow

-Is the Queen of Love and Beauty.

-Teaches people how important it is to compartmentalize.

-Has brought Emma's dance to eastern Tennessee and blazed a singular trail in the annals of Kentucky sports fandom.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a mad bum in their sig.

Likes Jimmy Fallon.

Dodge Charger fan (I think thats a charger, not 100% on my old American cars)


----------



## TKOK

fan of a lot wrestlers i'm a fan of
Maryse fan :lenny
is one of the Aussies.


----------



## Chrome

Has a rotating sig
Real name is Reid
Has had several name changes


----------



## Darkness is here

-fav browser chrome
-likes bulls
-never reps me


----------



## Aizen

*Post a lot and I mean a lot for being relative new.

*Doesn't have an avy/sig for whatever reason.

*Came to this world asking for rep.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a trippy avatar.
Dimebag fan.
Pantera fan.


----------



## Chrome

Listens to Shadows Fall
Goes to war with the smarks to defend John Cena
MMA fan


----------



## jeremyroad

Has an internet web browser as his user name.

Likes Redbull.

Made the 6306th post on this thread.


----------



## Chrome

Is Knotts Berry on the PSN
Fave is Dolph Ziggler
Doesn't post very often


----------



## Darkness is here

Posts in rants section
Not a regular in wwe section
gave me a beautifull rep today


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has alot of posts.
Marks for Orton.
Joined WS in March.


----------



## Darkness is here

Likes eva
Lives in aus
Probably angry with me


----------



## Obfuscation

- loves LC only to realize that it won't be reciprocated

- has one of those list things that everyone else does and includes all the same people

- tries to work w/the comedy gimmick that Vince gave em


----------



## DesolationRow

-Is naturally inquisitive. 

-Has almost half as many posts as I do in a mere eight months.

-Loves *LC* like every guy and at least half the gals here. Get in line. 'Course, the dominatrix dame *LC* is going to wait until she has us all doing her bidding and when the time is right she'll work every angle there is in this place so she's siphoned off all of Verizon-Sports's money for herself, riding off into the sunset with dozens of cases of bourbon like the _femme fatale_ she is.

Fucking *Cody* ninja'ing me. 

-Is clearly bitter about *LC* not loving him and throwing Chloe Grace Moretz in his face at every opportunity. :cgm

-Needs to see _Dead Man's Shoes_ if he hasn't.

-Is the logical #1 suspect in the murder, er, kidnapping, er, disappearance of *McQueen*.


----------



## Darkness is here

Hey hey hey now! LC...IS..MMMIIIIIIINEE!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Marks for Rollins.
Has a comedy gimmick from Vinny Mac himself.
Would like to see the IC belt on Tyson Kidd.


----------



## DesolationRow

...Okay...

Continuing the game with both *Darkness is here* and *EvaMarie*. :side:

-Has 6,041 posts at this point in time. If one separates each digit from the other, that leaves us with no prime numbers. It's quite fascinating to consider the fundamental theorem of arithmetic, stating that every single integer larger than 1 can be written as a product of one or more primes. And those primes can be unique except for the order of the prime factors.

-Username is of an ominous nature. When one considers darkness, one may conjures images of Phoebe, the famous satellite of Saturn's. 2004 photographs of Phoebe, which orbited around Saturn at a distance of over 8,000,000 miles from the planet certainly spring to my mind like rat traps in an empty warehouse on a cold winter's night. Phoebe and Iapetus are the only two moons in the Saturnian system which do not orbit near the plane of Saturn's equator. If memory serves Phoebe is approximately one-fifteenth the size of the earth's moon in diameter. It requires a year and a half to complete its retrograde orbit around its host planet. These are the thoughts *Darkness is here*'s username brings to mind at this moment in time.

-Does not specify which Rhodes for whom he marks. Ha!




-Resides in West Australia. 

-Is getting ignored by Scott Steiner. May be fine with that for all I know.

-Will be a WF member for six months before you know it!


----------



## Darkness is here

DesolationRow said:


> ...Okay...
> 
> Continuing the game with both *Darkness is here* and *EvaMarie*. :side:
> 
> -Has 6,041 posts at this point in time. If one separates each digit from the other, that leaves us with no prime numbers. It's quite fascinating to consider the fundamental theorem of arithmetic, stating that every single integer larger than 1 can be written as a product of one or more primes. And those primes can be unique except for the order of the prime factors.
> 
> -Username is of an ominous nature. When one considers darkness, one may conjures images of Phoebe, the famous satellite of Saturn's. 2004 photographs of Phoebe, which orbited around Saturn at a distance of over 8,000,000 miles from the planet certainly spring to my mind like rat traps in an empty warehouse on a cold winter's night. Phoebe and Iapetus are the only two moons in the Saturnian system which do not orbit near the plane of Saturn's equator. If memory serves Phoebe is approximately one-fifteenth the size of the earth's moon in diameter. It requires a year and a half to complete its retrograde orbit around its host planet. These are the thoughts *Darkness is here*'s username brings to mind at this moment in time.
> 
> *-Does not specify which Rhodes for whom he marks. Ha!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Resides in West Australia.
> 
> -Is getting ignored by Scott Steiner. May be fine with that for all I know.
> 
> -Will be a WF member for six months before you know it!


:vince2:vince2:vince2

Has intresting name.
Has double the posts as i do.
Wants to steal LC from me :vince2.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Probably doesn't live anywhere with a midnight sun.
WF is his home page.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Greatest.
13er.
Ever.


----------



## SonoShion

Latino-Canadian.
Has an exquisite eye for Art.
Might as well join the WF Art *** squad.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Wasikowska's feet _(in black & white shoes)_

- would potentially live in a boat shack if it meant he could live out *Himizu*

- will eventually realize LA's seedy underbelly > NY's seedy underbelly


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

-Is French?

-Done one of these on her

-Really Nice moderator (Y)


----------



## Tony

- Name is not Brutus
- Erick Rowan
- Looks forward to a Rowan/Harper feud


----------



## Joff

from a place i never heard of
name is def not brutal
made me lol (avy)


----------



## Joff

nvm


zeppelin fan
john lennon
judging by name prob isn't a crackaholic


----------



## Magic

double posted in this thread :lmao
pats fan
picked a surprisingly tame sig for me, which probably means he's a good guy.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is a Patriots fan
-Wants Gronk to rek em
-Is from Nova Scotia


----------



## Magic

got ninja'd :kobe3
0-3 for me
is the Self-Proclaimed WWE Hardcore Champion :mark:


----------



## Joff

would fuck kobe
would fuck luck
i'd fuck


----------



## Magic

:whoa has some weird fantasies
going to assume he'd fuck gronk, which is why he has that tongue gif in his sig :side:
a fellow canadian :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Appreciates Kentucky's hoops talent

- Is not a bandwagon fan... total fucking shoot

- LUCK*


----------



## Joff

has a similar avy and sig, i can't tell if it's the same person but it looks similar is all im saying

has powers i could never understand

is wicked


----------



## Magic

21

going to assume he loves fishing because nova scotia

likes RAIN?


----------



## Joff

i've fished once in my life 

3 more things hmmm

i'll guess you're 22 or 23
you're from ontario?
you prefer ass over boobs


----------



## DesolationRow

-Roots for the St. Louis Cardinals. :side:

-Has not cared about WWE's intercontinental championship since 2004.

-Names "The Beatles" as his favorite musician.


----------



## Darkness is here

-Lives in SF.
-Likes cars.
-Loves Music.


----------



## Magic

loves lc

loves katy perry

~~~ likely knows what those things mean because i dont ~~~


----------



## Darkness is here

-Loves kobe.
-Wishes randall to get well soon.
-Will angry zombo because he is bringing durgs to his party.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Now has an avatar.
Has a new signature.
Joined in March.


----------



## Magic

-aussie

-hasn't ever updated his user title

-probably wishes MARYSE was a diva again just so he could see the assets weekly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lakers fan.
Joined WF over 5 years ago.
Has an amusing sig.



Kobe. said:


> -probably wishes MARYSE was a diva again just so he could see the assets weekly.


Definitely.


----------



## Obfuscation

- sig is the pic that nearly blew up the forum when it was released

- :eva

- would volunteer to be Alberto Del Rio's scarf caddy


----------



## Darkness is here

-joined in 06.
-likes hayley.
-mod in the wwe section.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Teenage Dream

- Dressin Up

- Walking on Air


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a Sami Zayn fan.
Likes Hayley Williams(?)
Would gladly park Alberto Del Rios cars.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> - would volunteer to be Alberto Del Rio's scarf caddy


Thats the dream job.


----------



## Tony

- From West Australia 
- Probably sees koalas on a daily basis
- Would like to see Eva and Maryse get it on :millhouse


----------



## TKOK

has a good looking girl in his avy
is a 11'er
from la.


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Joined in 06.
-Is a giants fan.
-Lives in a locker room. *


----------



## Chrome

Finally has an avy and sig
Loves LC
Averages 25 posts a day


----------



## Darkness is here

*-The man who motivated me to have an av/sig.(Thanks)
-seems happy I finally have an av/sig.
-Has a funny sig*.


----------



## Tony

- DARKNESS
- Fan of Katy Perry
- Joined earlier this year


----------



## Gretchen

As disappointed as I am that Dolph's reign came to end prematurely
All about that Led Zeppelin
Would pose as Gedo to manage Okada


----------



## Joff

does not hate dolph ziggler
wants me to man up
is here to show the world?


----------



## Chrome

From Nova Scotia 
Pats fan
Favorite band is the Beatles


----------



## Obfuscation

- MJ McMahon

- liked Kane being compared to Drew Carey

- has Stacy Keibler's wikifeet profile as his homepage


----------



## Genesis 1.0

- Known pedophile

- A member of the Ruling Council in the Generally Terrible Foreign Movie Thread

- Is jealous of WAGG


----------



## Obfuscation

- brother darkness

- :joecool

- genesis... of mcgillicutty


----------



## Magic

feet
red hair
hayley williams



nailed it.


----------



## Tony

- Looks forward to the Lakers' next top pick
- Has a lot of LUCK
- Loves sportsbox


----------



## Obfuscation

- hopefully has seen Joe vs Kobashi

- probably wonders why I selected a random match off the top of my head

- Now knows ASIAN associations forced me to think about Kobashi, meanwhile I'm on some 2005 ROH too. Culminated.


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully enjoyed my Stacy Keibler rep :evil
:zayn3 mark
Prefers Chikara over the wrestling promotions atm


----------



## DesolationRow

-Lives in Indy, roots for Chicago's teams.

-Rightly enjoyed Cena's Drew Carey dig at Kane in his Raw-closing promo and nothing else from Cena.

-Serves as a motivational poster for those sweet summer children who have not yet grown avatars or signatures.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Insanely massive Giants fan.
Posts are usually walls of texts but the superior vocabulary in them makes them an extreme joy to read.
Hopes Panda stays in SF just like me and doesn't go to Boston :kobe3


----------



## Chrome

BRRIIIEEEEE MODE
A New Yorker
Chatbox regular


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bulls fan.
Chrome fan.
Cool gif in his sig.


----------



## Allur

-Likes real women instead of little girls
-Goes wild with the smiley spam in his signature
-Lives in the inferior side of the equator


----------



## Gretchen

Wants fat men in his CP
Is supposedly in the closet
ilmaveivi karjala 6-1 never forget


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Wants Dolph Ziggler/or Badass Superkicks in cp
Has to change Avatar and Sig because Ziggler isn't champ
Sandy Fork..


----------



## Gretchen

Brazzers DZ avatar
Has an outdated 'not removing until' sig
Knows what's up in that Rowan > Harper


----------



## Aizen

*No Cody Rhodes reference :hmm:

*We share almost the same tastes for wrestlers.


*It's a 13'er which means he is GOAT.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Often cries while listening to Reo Speedwagon - Can't fight this feeling (Who doesn't?)

Would drink Ashley Benson's bath water (Who wouldn't?)

Sent me something Chloe Bennet related that made me happy :


----------



## Aizen

*Great guy (Y)

*Has a good knowledge on wrestling and knows how to write a good RP.

*Supernatural & DBZ fan (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

- is more horse than man

- or is more man than a horse

- sometimes lives life thinking he's Eddie Hermida


----------



## Tony

- Would ejaculate upon seeing Zayn winning the NXT Championship
- Would sniff Luke Harper's unwashed tank top
- Would go to Japan to witness Wrestle Kingdom 9


----------



## Nightrow

-The girl in his avatar is my future ex wife 
-From Los Angeles, California
-Joined January 2011


----------



## Chrome

Fresh Prince fan (Y)
Been here almost 2 months now
Averages less than 1 post a day


----------



## Obfuscation

- is the reason Stacy Keibler didn't stay w/Clooney...

- ...may or may not be due via her being tied up around the ankles

- now knows the answer regarding the rep is a quite resounding, YES


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Luke Harper.

Has a cool/trippy avatar.

Is a girl...on a wrestling forum


----------



## Gretchen

Thinks HayleySabin is a girl
Wishes that were his hand in his avatar
Would mark for The Miz & Maryse squashing CM Punk & AJ Lee in a mixed tag


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

-Seems like a cool/chill guy

-I did one of his,he did one of mine so now I'm doing one of his

-From 'Briscoeland'


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Favorite member from The Wyatts is Rowan
His name is not Brutus 
Will always be an anti- Eva Marie fan


----------



## Tony

- Cheesehead until death
- Likes to RELAX
- Would like to have Aaron Rodgers' babies


----------



## Obfuscation

- WU-TANG

- gonna hope the bye week slump doesn't take part w/Dallas' current hot streak

- would Cesaro giant swing someone if they attempted to insult an Asian beauty in front of him


----------



## Babyadelic

-likes the Undertaker 
-has a boss ass avatar 
-is a moderator


----------



## Genesis 1.0

- Has one of the most unique usernames I've ever seen

- Is a Hip Hop head

- Enjoys BASED Hardy


----------



## Obfuscation

- anime GEEK _(only b/c Naruto)_

- Game of Thrones stuff

- lives Billy Gunn's gimmick circa 1999 everyday


----------



## Genesis 1.0

- Unjustly popular because of the WF Clique #DibWasRight

- Has terrible taste in women

- Somehow manages to be a good Mod despite his deficiencies


----------



## Tony

- Anime Aficionado
- Sends the best reps
- Looks forward to the 5th season of Game of Thrones


----------



## Callisto

Sig is a glimpse of his exploits in Paradise City.
Likely thinks not even Lennon is more of a dreamer than him.
:archer


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Probably always at the heart of a good party
-Eva Marie and Bella fan
-Is probably secretly the Penguin in real life.


----------



## I AM Glacier

1. Roody
2. Poo
3. Candyass


----------



## HBK 3:16

I AM Glacier said:


> 1. Roody
> 2. Poo
> 3. Candyass


- A Glacier
- Posts weird posts
- Has a Youtube video in his signature.


----------



## Allur

-Can't differentiate Shawn Michaels' catchphrases from those of Steve Austin
-For some reason thinks he's a WWE Hardcore champion
-Therefore likely lives in an asylum


----------



## charlesxo

Jewish
Enjoys long walks on the beach
Has an ingrown toenail


----------



## Tony

- A nice guy
- Marks for the Bellas
- Waiting for the day Eva Marie wins the Divas Championship


----------



## Obfuscation

- enjoyed seeing STING

- had to have had a laugh at Team Paige vs Team Fox

- gonna be counting the days till he gets Ambrose in TLC again


----------



## DesolationRow

-Said that prostituting himself is his greatest hobby. Look it up, people, I cannot tell a lie.

-Has Undertaker Last Ride powerbombing and jumping Tombstoning Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania XXVI for his signature. I was there!

-For all of his film learning only just learned what the greatest trilogy in the history of film actually is, thanks to me.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

-Joe Montana fan

-49ers fan

-Is probably dissapointed on how the 49ers are playing


----------



## Chrome

Is a happy Ziggler mark today
Likes Rowan
Doesn't like Eva Marie


----------



## Magic

BULLS
praying for rose's health.
originally a jordan fan?


----------



## DesolationRow

-Wants to see Julius Randle get well soon.

-Was touched by T.Y. Hilton's outpouring of emotion and unique touchdown celebration this week.

-Wondered about the history of STEN guns moments ago in the chatbox.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

- Master of the Linguistic Arts

- Universally liked by the forum, which is fucking annoying

- Marks for an inferior team that lost to the a superior team in the 2012 Super Bowl


----------



## Pharmakon

-TURN ALL CREATION TO ASH

-Anime Fan

-Attending the funeral of the Lion of Lannister


----------



## V. Skybox

- Feels he is best represented by a pic of Triple H wearing a Santa hat
- Name refers to Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury
- From a state full of gun-toting Bible bashers


----------



## Vox Machina

Has a general location listed
Likes the backsides of females
Has a strong opinion on Southerners?


----------



## Chrome

His sig has the Patrick Kane smiley I made
Erick Rowan fan
Probably enjoys hearing a good :fact now and again


----------



## Genesis 1.0

- Loyal & volatile Bulls fan

- Gives :banderas REP

- Knows Cutler is less than :flacco1


----------



## Obfuscation

- is apt about the QB mention

- enjoyed Ravens making the entire NFC South humble

- should be SUGGS for Halloween


----------



## Gretchen

Not impressed with Dolph Ziggler's performances lately
Bid 100k for Generico's mask
Has attempted the Last Ride irl


----------



## Pratchett

-Name change confused me about his identity for a while
-Proud winner of recent tournament
-Happy with SS results


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Walking Dead Fan
-Probably has a vehicle of some sorts to hit the road and find McQueen
-Ambrose fan?


----------



## Tony

- Gets free Steveweisers
- Likes a good ol' beer bath
- Preferably with Paige


----------



## PUNKY

From cali.
Age 20.
Likes the chicago Bulls. 


And yeah that's pretty boring but iv'e never spoken to you before so i don't know anything about you.  :lol


----------



## Vox Machina

Misses the Shield guys' threads
Likes Bray Wyatt
Likes Richard Madden


----------



## PUNKY

All true apart from the wyatt thing...  Lol.


One of the more sensible Aj marks. (Y)
Pretty sure is an Ambrose mark. (Y)
And looks like you're digging tyson kid at the moment. :fact (Y)


----------



## Allur

-is smart
-has excellent opinions on wrestling
-has beautiful eyes


----------



## PUNKY

From Finland.
Loves slater Gator.
Apparently likes my eyes, Thinks i'm smart and likes my opinions on wrestling... 

Is that you in your profile pic ? :evil


----------



## Chrome

Is at Paige's house
Still a Shield girl
Probably dating Regent Alien


----------



## PUNKY

Chicago EVERYTHING !!!
Loves everything about chrome...
One of his favorite wrestlers is good old BNB. :agree:

Hey i am NOT dating regent alien. I wonder what a date would be like with regent.... :hmm: Very paigey i'd imagine.


----------



## Callisto

Insists she isn't dating Regent Alien, as that could conflict with her lesbian crush with Paige.
Would probably break out into a stroke upon meeting Ambrose.
Seems to have great taste in men.


----------



## SonoShion

Has a slow-growing thought in his mind about moi being racist towards black people. 
Turned 21 a while ago and became a partyslut ever since.
Claims to have ABS & a big booty. Knows that the latter only matters to me.


----------



## DesolationRow

-Wanted to know if I am married in the chatbox earlier today. :hmm: 

-Lives on Route 666.

-Was a little bit intoxicated with former WWE Diva Lita in New Orleans during Wrestlemania time.


----------



## Chrome

:curry2
:bum
:kaep


----------



## Tony

- Like me, crying over Derrick Rose
- Got :drose as an official smiley
- Probably jinxed him :side:


----------



## Shagz

He's Straight
He likes Edge
He is Jesus


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Da Ali G
Likes butts
Wants Facebook friends


----------



## Chrome

Just went premium
Has an animated avy now
Will probably get a name change soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bulls fan.

MJ fan.

Likes to get his bad news from Wade Barrett.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Maryse's face

- Eva Marie's feet

- some other dames parts to finish the rest


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a mod.

Has The Undertakers most badass piledriver in their sig.

Chikara fan.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Great taste in women.

Is in Aus but appears to be a Kiwi

The only other person i've met(albeit virtually) that listens to shadows fall


----------



## Obfuscation

- peers through _the light that blinds_

- has met the _ghost of past failures_

- struggles to receive _inspiration on demand_


----------



## Callisto

Mildly jealous that I have a better chance at getting Spaceyfied than him.
That much closer to filing the divorce papers as a result.
:gaga1


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Approves of Daniel Craig as Bond
- Laughs in the face of fear
- Doesn't find Hugh Jackman & Michael Fassbender dressing like twins weird at all


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

In Washington.

So could actually be Obama.

Dolph Ziggler fan.


----------



## SonoShion

Made me proceed to unzip my pants to pull out the D, only to get several reactions by Rasslers on my pee pee size. EVA APPROVES
Hasn't found out about custom usertitles yet.
Fond of part timers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bork Lazer fan.

MMA fan.

Eva approved.


----------



## Aizen

-He knows when the Shadows Fall he can be often confused with Brian Fair.


-His Idle Hands can transform The Art of Balance in a Fire in Babylon.


-Enlightened by the Cold from Those Who Cannot Speak has found Redemption.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A fellow Shadows Fall fan.

So is therefor awesome.

Has probably at one time or another considered how long it would take to get dreadlocks as long as Brian Fairs.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Recently repped me

Should probably return the rep

Is a Maryse fan, but is also a Eva fan.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Understandably is a Maryse fan.

For some reason hates Eva Marie.

Has a disturbing avatar.


----------



## Nine99

Has a signature I desperately need the sauce of

Got some good rep for a new guy

Waiting for Maryse/Miz breakup to swoop in


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Commented fast enough that I had to erase EvaMaryse's 3 things and do his

Loves him some ECW

Also loves him some Lana(and Rusev)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Luke Harper fan.

Still has that creepy avatar.

Wants to see Maryse nude again.



Nine99 said:


> Has a signature I desperately need the sauce of
> 
> Got some good rep for a new guy
> 
> Waiting for Maryse/Miz breakup to swoop in


Sadly its the only photo she's ever released from that shoot.


----------



## Gretchen

Probably dislikes me 
Unjustly so if so
Probably was annoyed by the CM Punk interview


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinks I dont like him.

Isn't trolly enough to annoy me that much.

Fan of the Show Off.


----------



## Oxidamus

Name similar to another poster

Not borderline illiterate like that poster

Probably lives in Perth. :lose


----------



## Vox Machina

Posts long write ups in the NXT section
Hates the booking of the main event at Survivor Series
Is cool


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ziggler fan.

Joined in May.

Has alot of posts.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Loves Maryse
Probably wants to fight The Miz
Would probably whoop The Miz' ass pretty easily


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

CM Punk fan.

Firmly on the McGreGOAT War Wagon.

Doesn't like The Big Guy.


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Likes eva
-Lives in Aus
-Posts regularly in this thread*


----------



## Chrome

Has OCD
Thinks LC should be an admin
Katy Perry fan


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Chrome!
-Likes bulls
-Lives in indies bama*


----------



## Magic

posts a lot in rants
still in love with lc
has ocd


----------



## Chrome

Probably going to get killed by Stax
BABY FOOTBALL
Wants his Christmas name already


----------



## Magic

:rose2
probably both pleased with the bulls quick start, but disappointed with all the injuries.
gives zero fucks. :kobe3


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Likes Ducks
-Doesn't wants to be bossed around
-Changes usernames like chlothes .*


----------



## Nine99

One of the only handful of users who frequent this thread

Has a signature I need to make my wife

Must warn people about the presence of the absence of light


----------



## PUNKY

Just gave me 5/10 for my sig.
Lives in the wyatt family barn.
Heyman guy.


----------



## Gretchen

Is a CM Punk girl
Game of Thrones gifs in sig look like gifs of Sandow and Brad Maddox
Thinks Nikki Bella is a STUPID COW


----------



## Rugrat

Presumably thinks that Cody Rhodes should have had a run with the Big Gold Belt
Appreciates PWG and NJPW like me
Also in multiple Smarkbusters videos


----------



## PUNKY

Had a name change from Rugby Rat.
Favorite promotion is ecw.
Is presumably English like myself.


@ superkick I actually like nikki Bella. #fearlessnikki :nikki :agree:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Possibly enjoys Shield slashfiction.
Possibly considering getting breast implants like her possible hero/queen/idol Nikki.
Possibly listened to the Punk shoot and possibly despises Vince or HHH.

Possibly.


----------



## Magic

was in a jail for awhile
managed to break out with some *****
probably has watched more movies in 2014 than i have in my life. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Desperately wants the Colts to whip the Pats ass.
Wishes he was the godfather of TY Hilton's new baby.
Ridiculous number of former usernames.


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Cool as fuck

- Has a million and one favors coming from me

- Mysterious *


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Maisie Williams
- Which means she's a huge fan of Arya Stark
- Also a fan of CGM


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Japanese girls
Fan of the song Imagine
Fan of unk


----------



## Magic

fan of ziggler
likes hentai...or was that shala :hmm:
recently joined the chatbox.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Follows the big Merican sports.

Has 20,000 posts

Doesn't post much in wrestling sections.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

From Australia but digs French Women

Posts here often... 

Digs the Avatar...:cool2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wants CM Punk to face RVD.

Didn't like Cody's mustache.

Prefers heel Orton.


----------



## Callisto

Likely uses a kangaroo as his main mode of transportation.
Likely would enter a polygamous marriage with Nikki and Eva and Maryse if it were legal.
Likely still a crusader of smarks.


----------



## Tony

- Is fearless
- Goes in BRIE MODE on a daily basis
- All Red Everything


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a new Christmas theme to everything.

Imagine quote for their user title.

Paid membership.


----------



## Chrome

Probably not getting a Christmas name
Would love to see an Eva and Maryse tag team
Would enjoy a Ronda Rousey WWE appearance


----------



## Shagz

Uses Chrome
Celebrates Christmas
Likes Stacy Keibler


----------



## Allur

-doesn't celebrate christmas
-is a practical jokester
-likes a whiny geek of a wrestler


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Anti-CM Punk.

Has a fat guy with bigger boobs than most current Divas in his sig.

Lives in Finland




A Merry Chromemas said:


> Probably not getting a Christmas name
> Would love to see an Eva and Maryse tag team
> Would enjoy a Ronda Rousey WWE appearance


Need a EvaMaryse Xmas name...Marryse Evamas?


----------



## Chrome

^Not bad tbh. Since I just did you, I'll do Allur:

Amazing avy and sig combination
Joined the same month and year I did
Hopes for a renewed Sandow push sometime in the near future


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Recently changed Av/Sig/Name
-Has A good Av
-Like his new name (Y)*


----------



## Magic

bringer of darkness
loves him some perry 
probably a tits guy


----------



## Vox Machina

Has a Jaime Lannister GOAT sig
Thinks Santa is undefeated
Has Game of Thrones related user title


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Loves cats
-Ziggler mark like me
-Enjoyed ss*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> bringer of darkness
> loves him some perry
> *probably a tits guy*


yep!


----------



## Allur

-tries too hard with the lc gimmick
-likes the inferior female body parts over the superior one
-has a quality female in his sig and avart


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Thinks I'm a gimmick poster
-Doesn't know my love for lc is real
-Sandow mark like me*


----------



## Tangerine

- 95% of his posts are 1-sentence posts.

- complains about negs but he negs a lot too

- tries hard to be noticed by mods


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Angry I neg his shitty posts
-Angry I neg his shitty posts
-Angry I neg his shitty posts*


----------



## NoyK

- Never heard of him
- It seems that he's not that liked
- Has a good taste when it comes to females tho'


----------



## Obfuscation

- Resurrected

- had to come on for end of the year shenanigans

- Jon Snowman for JOY!~ name


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes anime
- Likes Real Madrid
- Is Portuguese hence likes Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Vegan
-Lives in Egypt
-Wall of text poster*


----------



## WBL Studios

Loves LC

Is The Darkness

Is here


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Wbl!
-Has a wierd sig
-Will recieve a rep from me*


----------



## Chrome

Been very active in this thread lately
Wants LC's address so he can send her a Christmas present
Wants a premium membership for chatbox access


----------



## Joff

Prob hates Jay Cutler
Possibly frustrated with D Rose
Joined the same year as me


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Joined in '12
-Beatles fan
-Never seen him before



A Merry Chromemas said:



Been very active in this thread lately
Wants LC's address so he can send her a Christmas present
Wants a premium membership for chatbox access

Click to expand...

Special rep for you soon <3*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a sexy signature.

Would like LC to be their Christmas present.

Joined in March.


----------



## Obfuscation

- :nikki

- still no JOY~! name yet

- wonders, like I do, why Lana wears pumps when her arch shows she doesn't even need em. _(superior athlete, indeed)_


----------



## Chrome

Wishes Lana was the barefoot one instead of Rusev
Loves Christmas time because of the RED
Has the most posts in the DVD thread


----------



## Magic

dance
sex
art
pop


so good at this i named FOUR.


for chrome 


ninja'd me. :batista3
couldnt even name FOUR
has quite the JOYous name.


----------



## Tony

- Likes SANSA
- Also a fan of Jaime Lannister
- Would have them killed off if it meant meeting Kobe in person


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is in the Christmas spirit.

Is 20 years old.

Makes me feel old because of that.


----------



## Magic

i must also make him feel old :side:

finally joined in on the christmas spirit with quite a creative username 

probably doesn't like brock no showing almost every event.


----------



## Darkness is here

*- MAGIC!
-Likes Lakers
-queen in the north :vince2 *


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

A Kobe smiley or Kobe gif will be on his gravestone.
Somehow knows that Santa is undefeated at frisbee golf.
Wishes he could grow a beard like Luck.

Fuckin' ninja'd:

Probably hyped that Katy Perry is doing the Super Bowl halftime show.
Vying for the title of best newcomer at the WF awards (wear a tux)
Enjoys the The Black Keys, The Black Eyes Peas, _Black Swan_, Michael Ian Black (because darkness)


----------



## Aizen

* Was abducted by Aliens when he was a kid and that explains of why he has no soul.

* Has shown an urge for killing humans and procreate, dissatisfied with how the humans look he found in Rooney Mara the most closest resemblance to an Alien.


* Probably wants to have cancer on his balls just to smoke weed.


----------



## Callisto

Apparently the mastermind behind :ellen
Should definitely join Cody and myself in our annual :gaga1 cult rituals
Favorite Jennifer Lopez song is Taco-Flavored Kisses.


----------



## Allur

Likes real women
Has an excellent name and avatar
Went to school back in the day


----------



## Magic

has already had 2 christmas usernames

no one knows he's allur

is fan of matt hardy's junk


----------



## JM

Is UDFK

Is a druggy

Likes the Mighty Ducks


----------



## Magic

JIM 

very fond of nikki bella's boobs

thinks im a druggie


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Probably a Game of Thrones fan
-Has been a member since 2009
-Has over 20,000 posts.


----------



## Nightrow

-Stone Cold and HBK fan
-Acknowledged by Scott Steiner
-In a Steveweiser Truck


----------



## Chrome

DDP fan
in Gotham City
Hasn't been here very long


----------



## TKOK

may or not be a employee of google.
likes stacy
bulls fan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Firmly in the Christmas spirit with a creative name.

San Francisco sports fan.

Likes the glamourous era of Hollywood starlets.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is from West Australia born and raised, on the playground is where he spent most of his days.

-Enjoys Total Divas

-Maryse fan.


----------



## Chrome

Paige fan
Isn't in the holiday spirit :fuckedup
Chillin' somewhere in a Steveweiser truck


----------



## HBK 3:16

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Paige fan
> Isn't in the holiday spirit :fuckedup
> Chillin' somewhere in a Steveweiser truck


-Likely lives in Indianapolis 
-May or may not be an internet browser
-Is in the Holiday Spirit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Austin and Michaels fan.

Prefers the previous generation of wrestling stars.

Probably having a Steveweiser.


----------



## DesolationRow

-Marks for Evolution members Triple H, Batista and Orton. 

-Is probably weary of the plethora of Australian stereotypes with which he is bombarded on here.

-Would probably request a meat pie, Tim Tams and Vegemite for his hypothetical last meal.


----------



## Obfuscation

- gave me the 411 on the latest Oscar bait

- will attempt to request orange & black for his soon to be colored username

- regifted his own copy of *The Prestige* to me b/c I WAS NAIVE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got DR's copy of The Prestige.

Is in some kind of electric chapel.

Is Bi-lingual.



DesolationRow said:


> -Marks for Evolution members Triple H, Batista and Orton.
> 
> -Is probably weary of the plethora of Australian stereotypes with which he is bombarded on here.
> 
> -Would probably request a meat pie, Tim Tams and Vegemite for his hypothetical last meal.


Vegemite is hideous stuff. I'd rather some roast lamb.


----------



## Wildcat410

Loves Maryse (and that is a great thing!)

Understands the brilliance that is The Miz - Testify!

Wrestles salties in his spare time.


----------



## Magic

im going to assume he like a team called the WILDCATS

was probably a big fan of maryse's...assets

joined in the same year as me.


----------



## Chrome

Would make a great politician
Has the GOT avy/sig combo going right now
Doesn't seem to care too much about baseball


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Stacy's legs.

Could be an early version of Skynet masquerading as Google Chrome.

Is a lifetime member.


----------



## Obfuscation

- RED Christmas

- has to now care about James Bond films

- has an obvious notion to tell us he enjoys tits


----------



## Tony

- Enjoys nudes
- Only art he appreciates is Artpop
- Wants Hayley Williams in his stocking


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A fan of Jpop.

Is spreading Christmas cheer.

Lives in LA.



HAYLEY'S XMAS TWITTER NUDES said:


> - RED Christmas
> 
> - has to now care about James Bond films
> 
> - has an obvious notion to tell us he enjoys tits


Always have cared about James Bond films. Especially the Daniel Craig movies. Big Daves involvement just makes it even better.


----------



## Chrome

Likes Ronda Rousey
Prefers Nikki over Brie
Hopes Miz and Mizdow have a long run with the tag titles



Taengoo's Little Helper said:


> - Wants Hayley Williams in *the stocks*


*Fixed. :curry2


----------



## Obfuscation

- edit approved

- likes his stockings filled w/feathers & brushes addlin

- creator of :drose iirc


----------



## Bret Hart

- Loves Nudes
- Has the ability to ban
- Loves nudes


----------



## Magic

only came up with 2 things
probably also loves nudes
a fan of seinfeld


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Seinfeld, what more needs to be said.

Wants to celebrate festivus instead.

Mutilates mistletoe.


----------



## Obfuscation

- stealing the most posts in this thread b/c I've done him about 15x by now

- wants to believe Triple H matters

- Seinfeld name drop puts em in good territory


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Keeps getting to do me.

Not a HHH fan.

Supports Xmas nudes.


----------



## Chrome

Trying to have the most posts in this thread
Looks forward to Lesnar's return
Doesn't agree with what most have to say about Cena on here


----------



## Gretchen

Parece disfrutar de los pies
Le encantaría recibir Stacy Keibler para Navidad
Es probablemente consciente de que estos tres hechos han ofrecido atroz español


----------



## Tony

- Has a clever name
- Looking forward to Jay Briscoe whipping Adam Cole BAYBAY's ass
- Marked out for Dolph's performance at Survivor Series more than Sting's appearance


----------



## Chrome

Not real happy with the Bulls defense tonight
Has a lovely asian cutie in his avy/sig
Is happy the Cowboys beat the Bears on Thursday(I'm not) :kobe2


----------



## NoyK

- Has joined the Christmas joy name change fest
- Might have a fetish with feet
-


----------



## Magic

-noyk
-came back for christmas
-bully bought his membership


----------



## Gretchen

Has had at least 5000 name changes
Spends entirety of time on WF in the chatbox
Believes Ozi to be a little bitch



Taengoo's Little Helper said:


> Marked out for Dolph's performance at Survivor Series more than Sting's appearance


Actually marked out for Sting's appearance more :toomanykobes


----------



## DesolationRow

-Sansa Stark's most devoted fan.
-Kobe Bryant's most devoted fan.
-Andrew Luck's most devoted fan.

And for the ninja who ninja'd me, lol:

-Cody Rhodes fan.
-Dolph Ziggler fan.
-Lives in a place called Sandy Fork.


----------



## NoyK

- Has unbelievable originality in this thread
- Is in the run for an unlimited username change poll, even though he changes it more often than WAGG changes Karla avatars
- I still voted for him vote for some reason :hmm:

Edit: double ninja'd :kobe5

- Has a colored username, which has become a little less rare around here lately
- For some no-**** reason, I keep staring at his sig for more than 5 loops
- Has a very good taste in music :clap


----------



## Tony

- Clever name
- Probably knows nothing
- Probably only knows that Axl Rose is a bit of a jerk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Location is a secret.

Is a snowman

Sadly might melt in the summer.


Damn ninja's.


Continued the ninja trend in this thread.

Lives in LA.

Is approaching 6k posts.


----------



## Obfuscation

- is gonna have to give out more details if this pattern keeps up

- STUFF w/LOTS OF WWE RASSLER'S HEADS

- 99.3% certain Chrome's new avatar = JOY~! for him


----------



## Magic

-deeply desires that pink username
-hayley williams accidentally posting her nudes on twitter was likely his favourite present all year. 
-is a fan of anything PALE and RED(no fat chicks tho :woah)


----------



## Chrome

One of the top users of the chatbox
Hopes Luck gets MVP this year
:sansa


----------



## Obfuscation

- no fat chicks, indeed :sansa

- should bring back Taxi Cab Confessions

- hasn't had a christmas sober since he was ten

well shiiiiit...

- wrinkles

- LAUGHTER THROUGH REAL JOY~!

- STOCKS


----------



## Tony

- :drose
- au
- :butler

Edie, ninja'd

- Loves his girls pale
- Feet enthusiast
- Would love it if Hayley Williams could send him nudes


----------



## Magic

loves his asian girls and did a great job of finding some that were in the SPIRIT. 

from cali but apparently loves the bulls. :hmm:

a john lennon fan


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Lakers and Colts fan

Over 20,000 posts

Replaced Pez as host in a mafia game


----------



## Obfuscation

- never been so excited for a STEEL STEPS MATCH in their life

- non-stop watching Khalimania on Youtube after Khali was released

- Brazzers memes (that secretly aren't memes)


----------



## DesolationRow

-Did not want to see my username ever changed.
-Is giving me a pass for the Christmas season.
-Shared my own thoughts and subsequent rationalizations.


----------



## Tony

- Happy that the Warriors beat the Bulls (I'm not :mj2)
- Favorite food is CURRY
- Brings the FUNK all day


----------



## Obfuscation

- same boat as I w/Warriors stomping Pelicans </3

- listened to J-Pop to cheer him up

- knows R:Evolution is only a few days away :zayn3


----------



## Chrome

Approves of my new avy
Is patiently waiting for the Raiders to get good again
Loves himself some :generico


----------



## Allur

-has a very strange stash of gifs even for my standards
-is looking forward to seeing PHIL (get his dinker kicked in)
-like every real man, enjoys a good pair of feet


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a creepy avatar.

Has traumatized people with said avatar.

Thankfully provides man boobs to replace the image of a nude Matt Hardy.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Loves himself some WWE Divas

Wants to kill Miz

Probably is going to order Eva Marie's iPPV


----------



## Callisto

Brutus is not his name.
Leads me to believe he doesn't have a legal name.
From Montana.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Red Repped me
Sent me an immature photo for disagreeing
Eva Fanatic


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Rowan wins at TLC
Still learning to break kayfabe
Born August 12


----------



## Aizen

*It's going to change his username the day the Cubs win the World Series.



*Has made a name for himself in WF for making some of the best sig/smilies this place has known.


*Not really feeling that avy atm


----------



## DesolationRow

-Has fine taste in music.

-Thinks highly of *Chrome*'s sigs and smileys as do all men of good cheer.

-First poster I have ever seen post that Joseph Gordon-Levitt smiley.


----------



## Magic

his hate for kaep has begun flowing :drose

ecstatic over the warriors hot start

probably has already lost hope in the sharks' season, if he had any to begin with


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Jimmy Kimmel

Classic rock/metal fan.

Posts in this thread regularly.



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Loves himself some WWE Divas
> 
> Wants to kill Miz
> 
> Probably is going to order Eva Marie's iPPV


My hair is...ever so slightly thinning, I don't think even Eva can help 


-----


Ninja'd me.

Has had a lot of different usernames.-

Supports the LA Lakers.


----------



## Obfuscation

- may be sporting the Evolution shaved head soon(?)

- may or may not know about Dolph's drunken tweeting habits

- ma...ryse. _(changed that pattern up, yo)_


----------



## Chrome

Is ecstatic about the Raiders








Black Swan fan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Carefully orchestrating a plan to murder Jay Cutler.
Xmas hats everywhere.
Clown feet.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Promoting Daria in 2014.

Could be nostalgic for those early 2000 shows.

Brings pretend snow to every post here.


----------



## Bushmaster

Poster who seems anti "IWC/Smarks

Great Maryse pic in sig

Aussie


----------



## Magic

new black :newblacksoup


a casual in dark souls 2 that hides behind his SHIELDS :xmaskobe


a big starkiller fan :mark:


----------



## Tony

- Anticipates Kobe being the 3rd all time leading scorer :mj2
- Anticipates Westbrook being MVP 
- Would love to see Kobe and Westbrook going one-on-one


----------



## Gretchen

Highly enjoyed the main event of Final Battle last night
Hot chick in sig & avatar as always
Believes that he should watch more ROH (and is correct in that belief)


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a silly quote in his sig
-Ziggler fan
-Member since June 2013.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Paige

- hardcore

- both of those combined b/c hhhhhnnnnggggg


----------



## SonoShion

Egocentric
Augophilia
Dykeman


----------



## NoyK

- Is one of my oldest "E-Friends" around here
- Has somewhat of an attraction to devilish stuff
- Is the first and only non-asian member of YAKUZA


----------



## Tony

- Loves ASS 
- Loves movies
- Loves ASS in movies

Dangit, ninja'd

- Believes Axl Rose is the GOAT frontman
- Hopes to see the reunion of the original Guns N' Roses
- Hopes Axl doesn't beat the shit out of him for no reason


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is a fan of K-Pop?
-Is from Los Angeles
-Never seen him before on the board.


----------



## Obfuscation

- missed SEJ posting, despite having one of the more noteworthy common themes on this place

- needs to make a choice between Michael Bay or Roland Emmerich

- MOTY was probably something involving any or all three ex-Shield members


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Confuses me for someone who likes Michael Bay.

-Probably wants to see Hayley Williams nude.

-Has a GIF Avatar.


----------



## NoyK

- Is pretty new around here
- Has a very interesting WWE favorites choices
- Doesn't realize that Hayley has probably already seen interesting stuff from... well, Hayley, that probably nobody in the world has :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

- knows I recommend the stuff I've seen

- SNOWMAN

- gets Ygritte's all over the world inside various caves


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Seems to live in the Ocean, must confirm with my sources.

-Has copyrighted his own member title apparently. :evil

-Is a regular around deez parts.


EDIT: Dammit ninjaed.


----------



## Chrome

Was Ninja'd
Very active on here since he joined
Prefers Xbox over Playstation


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a sexy blonde in their signature.
-Still might be an internet browser
-In the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Watches NXT.

Probably marked out when Charlotte was on Raw.

Lynyrd Skynyrd fan.


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't like Reigns
Thinks AJ gets Superwoman booking
Would love for Rock to have one more match


----------



## Gretchen

New gimmick is the Feet Enthusiast 
GOAT smilie maker
Has probably been negged by every one of LELKris' accounts


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has 6,900 + posts, lol.
-May have a red nose
-May want to show the world that it's too bad that he's too good.


----------



## Gretchen

PPD count more than double mine :draper2
Comments on divas more than anything else
Not a fan of Eva Marie's WF fanbase


----------



## Chrome

Happy Ziggler won a Slammy
Funny quote in his sig
Has started watching Lucha Underground


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in the indies supposedly.

Likes Stacy Kiebler.

Was probably jealous of George Clooney.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Enjoys the bag-of-sand qualities of breasts.
Definitely found a snake in his toilet once.
Probably jacked off to Maryse more than Eva Marie.


----------



## TAR

- Sono's pen pal and suspected male lover.
- Probably has a movie collection that would make even Roger Ebert have a heart attack.
- The reps he gives out is highly suspicious and possibly investigated by federal police.
- :brady :brady2 :fuck just for added bonus


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Marks out for Emma Stone.

Spreads Xmas cheer across the forum.

Has probably heard a few dingo took your baby jokes on this forum.



Rudolph's Magical Christmas Tumor said:


> Enjoys the bag-of-sand qualities of breasts.
> *Definitely found a snake in his toilet once.*
> Probably jacked off to Maryse more than Eva Marie.


I have actually.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Probably is a Miz fan
-Would mark out if Maryse returned
-Not a Reigns fan.


----------



## ManureTheBear

More of a tenor than a baritone
Cerberus!
Has his own Wolfpac, I've heard


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Apart of PWC
- Has Christmas spirit
- Favorite food is fish


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a very good list of wrestlers/wrestling personalities he marks out for
-Is from DA NATIONS CAPITAL
-Got fired by Steiner.


----------



## Tony

- Rewrote the Bible
- Self proclaimed WWE Hardcore Champion
- Aspires to be the greatest Hardcore Champion since Crash Holly


----------



## HBK 3:16

Taengoo's Little Helper said:


> - Rewrote the Bible
> - Self proclaimed WWE Hardcore Champion
> - Aspires to be the greatest Hardcore Champion since Crash Holly


-Knows my aspirations well
-Probably enjoys K-Pop
-Probably lives in Los Angeles.


----------



## Chrome

Is feuding with Shagz in Rants right now
Charlotte fan
Probably looking forward to NXT tonight


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Desperately wants that coloured username.
Should know that coloured usertitles are in fact the cooler option :kobe3
Probably unhappy that the whole nation gets to laugh at the Bears again on Monday night.


----------



## Callisto

Pulls a John Doe and scraps off fingerprints when confronted by authorities
Stranded in a sea of hideous Brits
What if he's the ugliest of them all? :hmm:


----------



## Tony

- Extremely ready for the new season of Total Divas
- Thinks Nikki Bella is the greatest Divas Champion in recent history
- That is until Eva Marie wins the Divas Championship


----------



## Gretchen

Will (along w/ me) be rooting for the big homie SAMI to win the belt tonight
Will probably watch all of Punk's fights in the UFC


----------



## Chrome

Got him confused with SEJ about Lucha Underground
Closing in on 7,000 posts
Doesn't seem to care much for Cody Rhodes anymore


----------



## NoyK

- Still remember him when he was a newbie around here 
- Has been in numerous seabsmas polls lately
- Might have a feet fetish


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Might watch GOT
-Has an anime sig
-Has 5,000+ posts.


----------



## Bushmaster

Been here less than 3 months and full green bama

Recently had a rant about him 

:hbk1/:austin


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Christmas username

Joined during Nexas/Cena fued

Bill Cosby


----------



## Bushmaster

Wants Seth Rollins to win a singles title (Y)

Will get repped 

Brutus is not his name


----------



## Magic

soup is his name, a proud member of the new blacks :newblacksoup

sith until the end

took him way too long to realize how much more fun it is being a REDBRO than everything else. :xmaskobe


----------



## DesolationRow

-Does not understand why baseball is the greatest game.

-Proud member of the #NewBlack stable.

-Is a fan of some fine television shows, one of which will begin airing its final season next month in _Justified_.

*Magic* the ninja!

-Huge fan of George R. R. Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" series of novels.

-Agrees with *Soup* about *CHAMPviaDQ *being the one true Graphics Gawd.

-Left me a PM about as long as a GRRM-written chapter that I still need to respond to one day soon.


----------



## Tony

- Hates the Dodgers with a passion
- Still partying over the Giants' World Series win
- Loves the MAD BUM


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in LA.

May have acting ambitions.

Likes some Jpop.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Del Rio fan
-Is online while I am posting this
-Has great taste in blondes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Also has great taste in blondes.

Probably marked out for Charlotte on Raw.

Proclaims himself as the hardcore Champion.


----------



## Chrome

Not a fan of my avy
Kinda likes my sig though
Would love a Maryse return to WWE


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Loves Staci Kiebler
From Indy
Has a interesting avatar.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Paige/AJ Fan

Accidentally called Beth, by me :side:

Likes Karla too :zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Jack Swagger fan.

Introduces WF too Karla Lopez.

Been on WF for 4 years.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Big Maryse Fan
Likes The Miz
From West Australia


----------



## Chrome

Thinks my avy is interesting
Has the Paige smiley I made in his sig
From Orlando


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Staceys legs.

Has a fetish avatar.

Has 9k posts.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Has a unique Maryse avatar with that banging necklace.
Has a cute Eva Marie smiley.
Has nice taste in stars.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Divas fan.

Watches NXT.

Would probably like one last Brothers Of Destruction run.


----------



## Bushmaster

fan of the top 3 female heels atm :eva2 :nikki :lana

sig is still to hot, makes me think of how awesome Miz has it. 

Fellow :delrio fan. Not many around here :mj2


----------



## Allur

-makes fun of super sereal things
-has recently become a person with african american heritage
-is a bruins fan, thus it's likely that he is secretly a cock wart


fucka you magic


----------



## Magic

@ soup

JOLLY









fuck the celtics









chose the right side










@ allur

ninja









probably an old fan of matt


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Game of Thrones fan
-May be Santa
-Is undefeated at something.


----------



## Bushmaster

@Kobe

*Fan of the Lucks *










*Supports the Lakers and that geek Kobe*










*Hates the Master Casters*










@HBK 3:16


Ninja'd me and ruined my post for Kobe :frustrate

Seth Rollins is #2 instead of #1 :frustrate

Has HHH as a current and all time favorite :trips


----------



## WBL Studios

Has a topical name I hope he keeps after Christmas is over.

Knows how to hustle those GIFs.

Paid good money to be here.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Is on his second strike

Lives in the same state as I do

Has a Deviantart page


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has had several different usernames.

Metal head.

Misses WCW.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Joined during McMahon/DX Fued from '06

Has a BTB 

Lives in Florida

-----

Ninja'd


----------



## NoyK

- Obviously not Brutus
- Is an upside down Sheamus fan
- His avatar is so wrong though


----------



## Tony

- Lives somewhere in the Atlantic
- May just be another name for Paradise City
- Cries to November Rain everytime


----------



## Bushmaster

avatar is moving but sig is still :deandre

got a Christmas name but who is Taengoo :eagle

won't be getting any snow this winter like I might :mj2


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a badass sig and avatar
-From Boston Strong
-Drunk Cosby's spiked Xmas Eggnog


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Loves Stone Cold Steve Austin.
Found a new respect for Charlotte.
Has a epic signature.


----------



## Obfuscation

- thinks they're black :honoraryblack

- something about Arnold's gimmick from the late 1980's

- better hope they're relatively new here


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Looks forward too The Undertakers Mania matches.

Isn't looking forward too Ted 2.

Signed up 8 years ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Beyond hyped for Punker in UFC

- will now have to watch AAA for Del Rio, as he is currently their World Champion

- will learn to enjoy Chrome's avatar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has learned to enjoy Chromes avatar.

Has 33,000 posts.

Speaks French(?).


----------



## Callisto

Cunnilingual
In a hot pursuit for HAYLEY'S XMAS TWITTER NUDES
Thinks that person is a woman and is therefore being PLAYED. Or maybe he knows she's a he and just doesn't care.


----------



## Tony

- Would have Matthew McConaughey's babies
- Awaiting the new season of Archer
- Has ALL RED EVERYTHING


----------



## Shagz

Ching
Chong
China?


----------



## Obfuscation

- shag

- only w/"z"'s

- dresses like Ali G every day just b/c


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Might be in a Chapel
-Has 30,000+ posts
-Wants to enter the void.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Austin fan.

Michaels fan.

Is likely awaiting Randy Ortons glorious return.


----------



## Aizen

* I named 3 things from him in the past and they were great imo :side:

* Picked a great avatar this time. (Y)

* Should need to wear something from Shadows Fall though and I suppose is eagerly waiting for a new album of them like me :side:


----------



## Tony

- A Cowboy from Hell
- Hunts demons
- Shreds like Dimebag


----------



## Chrome

:drose
:jbutler


----------



## WBL Studios

A man of few words.
A man of few web browsers.
A man of many feet.


----------



## Tony

- From Florida 
- Loves to hear some BAD NEWS
- Not marking for Erick Rowan


----------



## Obfuscation

- might be the only one to read the words in his avatar

- #TeamFEET 

- wants it to be a winter wonderland in LA (snow plz)


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Racking up dem posts
-Still a Hayley fan
-Has Christmas themed av and sig.


----------



## SonoShion

SABRINA
TEAM FEET
TEAM ARTHOUSE

<3


----------



## Conor?

HBK fan

Austin fan

Shit load of quoted posts.


----------



## Chrome

Should join Team Feet with that avy
Might be friends with Sheamus given his avy
Limp Bizkit fan



WBL Studios said:


> A man of few words.
> A man of few web browsers.
> A man of many feet.


This might be the most beautiful thing I have ever read on here.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Team FEET charter member

- Stacy Keibler is the only one he'd give the option to of not having to be in the stocks, out of respect

- would play w/more passion than Jay Cutler


----------



## VIPER

- Lady gaga fan?

- Obviously has great taste in bands

- Colorful


----------



## Obfuscation

- kings & queens

- Phil & Dwayne

- aige


----------



## Tony

- Lives by the FEET, dies by the FEET
- Does Sami Zayn's dance to pick up girls
- Then forces them to watch foreign movies


----------



## Jimshine

- Into sexy japanese/korean girls

- Likes John Lennon

- Is from a warm place


----------



## Bushmaster

Fellow Sunbro









Does a better roar/howl/whatever it is than Roman Reigns *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

Ultimate Muscle fan? Them Saturday morning cartoons :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Looking forward to the new Star Wars movies.

Lives in Boston.

Fellow Del Rio fan.


----------



## Punkhead

Fellow member of AG JEFF Appreciation Station group.
Posts in wrestling forums more than non-wrestling.
Fan of Maryse and Eva Marie.


----------



## NoyK

*- Historical comeback from red to green
- Has a pretty good music taste
- Has a very good choice when it comes to female singers







*


----------



## Obfuscation

- One of my HAYLEY AFICIONADO(S)

- Shouldn't plug a Randy Orton group 8*D

- SNOW


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a Hayley related group
-Regular poster here
-Has a guy in his signature.


----------



## Obfuscation

- would share a studio apartment w/Charlotte

- would die attempting to spend a night drinking w/Austin & Naich

- Leaves the house hearing Dean Ambrose's theme in his head.


----------



## Chrome

Leader of team FEET
Loves some Sami Zayn :zayn3
Is optimistic about the Raiders QB situation


----------



## Obfuscation

- on the forefront of innovative smileys

- might have saw the Phil Simms seals of approval for CARR being the tops

-


----------



## Vox Machina

Great taste in films
Loves Chloe Grace Moretz
Is nice


----------



## Tony

- Likes anime
- Dislikes Reigns
- A Rollinite


----------



## Chrome

Proud member of Team FEET
Masturbated furiously to :butler's performance tonight
Is also part of the :blessedmirotic Admiration Society


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Possibly the leader of team feet.

Chicago sports fan.

Looking forward to Punk in the UFC, though probably hoping for him not to get violently KTFO.


----------



## Allur

Is still not a part of the number one group of WF
Likes a good dick every once in a while
Knows that Punk will get violently KTFO in the UFC


----------



## Obfuscation

- had to ditch the multiple smileys via the site change

- sig looks neater w/just MARYSE

- French Evalution kada

ugh

- dicks

- more dicks + bears

- the icon matt hardy


----------



## Magic

hates trailer park boys

which makes him a ******

but ive put up with too much of codyness to turn on him now <3(hating tpb is worse than being a pedo tho)


----------



## Punkhead

Claims to be undefeated.
Thinks Cody and Wagg must be stopped.
Third thing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Born in the same month as me; October.

Big fan of Mexican wrestling.

Is awaiting Rey's return.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Born the month before me
-Probably has a thing for red hair
-Presumably the leader of a yet to be created Maryse fan club/group.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has warmed up to Nikki Bella.

Big AJ fan.

Would mark for a HBK return.


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't approve of AJ's booking
Likes my new avy a little more than my old one
Has been quoted 37 times as of this post


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is creating a foot fetish army.

Misses Stacy Kiebler.

Has a new avatar.


----------



## Bushmaster

John Cena fan and Cena defender

Probably enjoys distracting ppl with the Eva Marie and Maryse pics.

Has a Christmas name.


----------



## VIPER

-Tough because from Boston
-Likes video games maybe
-Been here 4 years


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is from the same state I was born in
-Paige fan
-Probably is breaking the fourth wall. "Hi Colt Cabana"


----------



## Bushmaster

A member of the Rollinites :rollins2

Has been quoted over 100 times already

Besides HBK and Austin he seems to be a fan of Ric/Charlotte so must watch some NXT


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Fellow Rollinite in arm :rollins2

-Has a badass sig

-Almost has 20,000 posts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is WF's Hardcore Champion.

Is probably having a Steveweiser to celebrate.

Has been quoted 125 times.


----------



## Tony

- Wants Eva Marie for Christmas
- Would be Miz's stunt double just so he could see Maryse
- Has over 1,000 posts


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Fan of dat K-Pop
-Might surf, might not
-Been here three years.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has now been quoted 126 times.

Interested in things and stuff.

Still working on his abs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Probably wishes he was The Miz

Watches UFC

His favorite Total Diva is probably Eva Marie


----------



## Chrome

Hopes the Packers get homefield advantage
Nikki Bella fan
Sig has a cool animation (Even though I don't like who's in it. :side


----------



## Tony

- Gave up on the Bears
- Watches Bulls games for solace
- Fellow member of the Nikola Mirotic Admiration Society :blessedmirotic


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dat K-Pop
-Used a D-Rose gif
-Has full rep


----------



## Chrome

Would enjoy Shawn Michaels and Stone Cold fusing together
Been quoted a bunch of times
Is a self-proclaimed Hardcore champion


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been tagged 4 times.

Has 73 friends on WS.

Dean Ambrose fan.


----------



## Aizen

*An Aussie that also likes Eva Marie I wonder if that's a pattern :hmm:

*Has the right avy. imo

*Thinks most AJ's crazy fanbase have dissapeared with her. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

- nymphos

- banderas turning things into very attractive things

- EYES W/O A FACE


----------



## Tony

- Feet
- Hayley Williams
- Would love pictures of Hayley Williams' feet


----------



## charlesxo

Digging Fate/Zero(or Night?) I presume
One of the few people that didn't assume my name was based on Manson
:zayn3


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a name that rhymes
-His avatar may or may not be a guy on fire
-Has what appears to me as a gender ambiguous looking person in his signature.


----------



## Obfuscation

- mentioned ambiguous but needs to go more ANDROGYNOUS

- lives in a beer truck.

- needs to inform if they decide to switch it up from Steveweisers to other brands


----------



## Allur

Likes feet like every real man
Wouldn't recognize a good wrestler even if someone told them what good wrestler means
Narcotic drug addict user person


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is waiting for Mizdow to become Sandow again.

Fat dancing man gif.

Makes WF more cultural seeing as he's in Finland.


----------



## NoyK

*Already changed his christmas name
Still kept the ASS
Still kept that derpy-looking picture of Eva :side:*

_*seriously tho, her left eye looks crooked*_


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Wants to not be known
-Has an animated (not gif) sig.
-Lives in Paradise City where the Girls are Pretty.


----------



## rbhayek

HBK 3:16 said:


> -Wants to not be known
> -Has an animated (not gif) sig.
> -Lives in Paradise City where the Girls are Pretty.


1-Is a Shawn Michaels fan. 
2-Has a good sig. 
3-Knows greatness when he sees it like the Flairs. Wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## HBK 3:16

rbhayek said:


> 1-Is a Shawn Michaels fan.
> 2-Has a good sig.
> 3-Knows greatness when he sees it like the Flairs. Wooooooooooooooooo!


-Probably a Rock fan :wink2:
-Has good taste in sigs
-WOO!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Austin, Michaels and Rock fan.

In the AJ Lee support group.

Has an Xbox.


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Regular poster in this thread
-Eva mark
-Likes boobs*


----------



## Al Borland

Haven't done one of these for a while..

Appreciative of Mizdow's anatomy 
Prolly like's Katy Perry's rack on Facebook
Bringer of darkness :draper2


----------



## Allur

Is familiar with the Nazism and atrocities and swastikas of the KIEV JUNTA
Can't afford a premium membership likely because he's poor haha
Would watch a Russo porno if one was to come out


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Sandow mark
-A good poster
-Hates me for some reason *


----------



## charlesxo

Geek
Allur hates him
kek


----------



## NoyK

*- Was and is one of my favorite 2013's
- Despite his former username, is not a BLEACH fan
- "Moans 'n shit" :hmm:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Randall Orton fan.

Is in the Randy Appreciation group.

Possibly knows nothing.


----------



## TKOK

Maryse Fan
Eva fan
aussie.


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Giants fan
-Has an intresting name
-Idk much about him. *


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't know about the TKOK

- hummingbird heartbeat

- PS in sig but no Michael Hayes reference in sight


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Likes lady gaga
-Has a good sense of humor 
-Must be popular in the ladies.*


----------



## Vixxxenn

1. likes katy perry (very good taste btw)
2. has a a cool name (reminds me of the undertaker)
3. seems like a cool dude


----------



## Tweener ken

-New to the forum
-likes katy perry
-Thinks darkness is a cool guy.


----------



## Callisto

Thinks Cena haters are neckbeards
14er
Darkness is Here alt gone rogue


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Joined in 2009
Has more than 7000 posts
Has a cool sig


----------



## Tony

- Loves anime
- Dislikes Roman Reigns
- From Tokyo, Japan :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Got That Anime Sig
-Probably doesn't do drugs
-Is Jesus


----------



## NoyK

*- One of the most known newcomers around
- Very active
- Despite being controversial to some, I kinda like him*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Fan of dat RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!.
-Is Comfortably Numb.
-Knows nothing at all.


----------



## Chrome

Wheel man for SCOTT STEINER
Already has over 3000 posts
Is loving Charlotte's work down in NXT right now


----------



## NoyK

*- Probably dislikes firefox
- Secretly buys used women socks on E-Bay
- His signature will eventually cause someone to have an epileptic attack*


----------



## MaybeLock

One of the best posters around
Has developed a weird fetish for feet
Gonna have a good year with the Bulls at least reaching the finals :mark:

Edit: 

Knows nothing:

A mark for arguably the best performer of 2014
A fan one of the goat bands, Pink Floyd.
I'd also dare to say he's a Guns and Roses fan. Also a good band


----------



## Tony

- Does a "Maybe" chant
- Shawn Michaels is his God
- Looks forward to Punk's UFC debut


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Reminds me to watch ufotable's Fate
Reminds me that Kara no Kyoukai is better than Fate
Thinks I dislike Roman Reigns (I don't, I actually like him)


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has an awesome sig
-Is a Death God
-Lives in Tokyo


----------



## VIPER

-Really friendly and funny
-Younger than me (I think)
-Excellent taste in wrestlers/divas


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Also has excellent taste in wrestlers/divas.
-Lives in the state I was born in
-Is as equally frustrated with WWE's crap as I am.


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Acts like austin
-Hardcore champion
-Hates cena *


----------



## NoyK

*- Has a good choice in women
- Does have a pretty strange obsession with a member of this forum
- His mugshot might be seen on ABC news pretty soon*


----------



## Darkness is here

*-Gave me rep a few hours ago
-will recieve one from me too
-his posts make me smile *


----------



## Callisto

Been muted 
Cos a mod was jealous that they weren't the object of his obsession
RIP in peace


----------



## Gandhi

- Supposedly a man who is into dick
- Total Divas mark
- Nikki Bella mark


----------



## TKOK

from Egypt
skyrim fan
12'er


----------



## NoyK

*- Also known as TEH COCK
- Is probably from San Francisco
- Natalie Dormer :agree:*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Appreciates dat Rollins. :rollins
-May know something, but he also may know nothing
-Been a member for three years.


----------



## Al Borland

Appreciative of da guy with blonde highlights
HBK mark
Down with the Authori-tay


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Named after one of my favorite television characters
-Creepy Vince Russo is his avatar
-If he could download a hoagie off the internet he would.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Good guy
- Only one who has commented on my Games and Trivia Game..thanx man
- Wants the Hardcore Title re-instated


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Erick Rowan Fan
-Wants Seth Rollins to win a singles title :rollins
-His name is not Brutus.... OR IS IT? :lol


----------



## Shagz

.Christian
.17 years old
.Home schooled


----------



## Tony

- Fan of the Undisputed Future of WWE
- Loves that The Authority is back
- Recognizes Daniel Bryan's overness

EDIT:

- Russo mark
- Ambrose mark
- Thinks David Arquette winning the WCW Championship was a good idea


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Anime
Japanese
Jesus


----------



## Shagz

Botch lol

-Has a weird avatar
-Erick Rowan fan
-Brazzers fan


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Vince Russo Mark
Loves Swerves
ICP


----------



## Allur

Possibly female
Not removing his sig until he realizes it's not 2005 anymore
Enjoys an unclothed male body, like any real man would


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Founder and member of Damien's Dick Division, Where they like Dicks and Damien Sandow; and Damien Sandow's dick especially.
-From the large large land of Finland
-Half naked man gif.


----------



## charlesxo

Hardcore Champ for some reason
Underaged 
MODS


----------



## ManureTheBear

likes him some eyebrows and chin
prefers Betty to Veronica
is that one black anarch vampire


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is Manure
-Is a Bear
-Bret Hart fan


----------



## Punkhead

Considers himself to be weird.
A contender to win Best New Poster Of The Year award.
Is quoted A LOT.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is a Hayley Williams mark/fan
-Is from where the lines overlap
-Premium Member


----------



## Chrome

Rollins mark
Dinner party with the authority
Probably has been quoted the most since that feature was implemented


----------



## Callisto

Certified podiatrist
Would imagine he resembles Wade Barrett in real life
Traces all of his smilies


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a new avatar every other day
-Total Divas fan
-One of the two members with the name Calisto (through his is spelled with two L's)


----------



## Bushmaster

Location and avatar are Seth related but has him at #2 in current favorites :drake1

Likes a lot of my posts

Is supposedly a weird poster


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Rollins mark :rollins

Anakin Seth Walker :rollins

Will join group :rollins


----------



## bradk

Wants Dolph Ziggler in porn.

Has an actual "NOT DELETING UNTIL" sig I don't mind because it informed me The Great Khali got fired.

Wants Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Smokes cigarettes
-His name is Brad
-Has 1,000 posts.


----------



## Joff

Nice guy, reps me a lot
Fellow Rollinite 
Has the same all time favorite wrestler as me


----------



## CJ

- inkman is his favorite smilie
- Likes pale chicks
- Fan of the Beatles


----------



## Vixxxenn

1. Likes Leanna Decker 
2. Holds Grudges Against People
3. Seems like a chill dude


----------



## Gretchen

Is a Ziggler fanatic
Would probably pay for nude photos of aige
Likes...Womenn


----------



## Chrome

Would love if Ziggler won the Rumble
Doesn't seem to care much for :stardust anymore
Likes soccer


----------



## Mike Smalling

Recognizes Ziggler's coolness
Named after Shawn Michaels finishing move
Has an ex username of Rhodes for WHC and has curiously left out Cody Rhodes from his favorite wrestlers :side:

EDIT: That was meant for superkick.

Fan of the brahma bull
Named after my third favorite browser
Joined 3 years ago


----------



## Black Widow

I don't know anything about this poster so

-Has cool avatar
-Is from Solitude
-Joined Wrestling forum on September 2005


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dean Ambrose fan
-Named after the spider/AJ Lee's finishing move
-From Mass


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't like thelad1985
Integral of the banning of thelad1985
Will never be not known as the man who initiated the ban of thelad1985


----------



## Chrome

Is a SPAZ
Rocks the Kanye sig that I cut out for him
Like me, has been here 3 years now


----------



## Oxidamus

Chrome said:


> Is a SPAZ
> Rocks the Kanye sig that I cut out for him
> Like me, has been here 3 years now


3 years? Jesus christ. :jose

Ignore this post


----------



## Vixxxenn

1. Seems to like MegaMan
2. Thinks Chrome is a tool
3. Likes Kanye West

(STL what a coincidence xD)


----------



## HBK 3:16

Vixxxenn said:


> 1. Seems to like MegaMan
> 2. Thinks Chrome is a tool
> 3. Likes Kanye West
> 
> (STL what a coincidence xD)


-Lives under my bed, yikess! 
-May be a vixen
-Likes pigtailed blondes with pink chainsaws? :draper2


----------



## Vixxxenn

HBK 3:16 said:


> -Lives under my bed, yikess!
> -May be a vixen
> -Likes pigtailed blondes with pink chainsaws? :draper2


1. No I don't live under your bed

2. nope

3. yes please


----------



## HBK 3:16

Vixxxenn said:


> 1. No I don't live under your bed
> 
> 2. nope
> 
> 3. yes please


-Doesn't live under my bed
-Is not a Vixen
-Does like the blondes tho.


----------



## VIPER

-Usually the poster above me when I come in this thread.
-Usually the poster after me when I come in this thread.
-Likes blonde vixens


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan

@VForViper
Good poster.
Signature is fap material.
Wrote a reply before I did because they wanted me to spill my heart out to them :cry :cry :cry

But it's cool :bo


----------



## Chrome

Funny avy
Is deep inside John Cena's asshole :woah
Has been quoted 13 times so far


----------



## HBK 3:16

-May or may not be a web browser
-Has been quoted more then 13 times
-Is the leader of Team Feet.


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably is a fan of stupid concepts like chivalry to women
- Is a christian who defends homosexuality despite what christianity says about homosexuals
- Is home schooled


----------



## HBK 3:16

Gandhi said:


> - Probably is a fan of stupid concepts like chivalry to women
> - Is a christian who defends homosexuality despite what christianity says about homosexuals
> - Is home schooled


-Seems to think being chivalrous to women is stupid. :side: 
-Seems to be clueless about Christianity
-Is from Egypt


----------



## Gandhi

- Seems to be clueless about *Leviticus 20:13* & *Matthew 5:17* that show christianity orders the death of sexually active homosexuals
- Despite being chivalrous to women, follows a religion that is highly sexist towards women as is shown in *1 Corinthians 14:34-35*
- Is a Seth Rollins fan


----------



## Vixxxenn

1. Lives In Egypt
2. Has/Had disagreements with HBK 3:16
3. Seems to like the Medieval Times


----------



## Chrome

Likes going the exxxtra mile
Fan of Destiny Nickelsen
Been here less than a month but is already a lifetime premium member


----------



## Obfuscation

- goochy

- goochy

- goo

:brodgers


----------



## Tony

- On suicide watch after hearing Hayley Williams' engagement
- Fan of THE BROW
- Finds solace in looking at women's feet


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Might be Straight Edge
-Might be Jesus
-Might just be a Punk mark


----------



## Obfuscation

- taco bell aficionado

- debating giving his heart to seth rollins or just being his platonic friend

- STILL self-proclaimed HxC Champion


----------



## HBK 3:16

-His fetish is Hayley Williams
-His avatar wants me to enter the void for some reason
-Is a moderator


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

- Has a thing for shoulders
- Is quite an agreeable and amiable fellow, but can take things a bit too seriously on here
- One of the newer posters I get along with


----------



## HBK 3:16

-From the Han Empire
-Has a attractive sig
-WCW fan I presume


----------



## Gandhi

- Got banned for calling someone an idiot in the anything section
- Despite being a proud bisexual, is strangely also a christian
- Is probably oblivious to many parts of the bible


----------



## Oxidamus

Hates feminism
Hates religion
Definitely not your typical internet male


----------



## NoyK

*- Was/Is a fan of League of Legends
- L king
- Secretly wants Dub's german Frankfurter *


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Randy Orton mark
Loves Maisie Williams
Loves Shapes


----------



## Gretchen

Wants a UFC fighter to fake fight a semi-retired stoner 
Wants an indy wrestler to compete on Raw
Probably follows the indies + puro


----------



## VIPER

-Likes Ziggler (It's too bad he's fired now. Sorry, I had to :cry)
-Sarcastic
-Been here almost 2 years


----------



## Becky

- Wants AJ back
- Is catching up on NXT from the start
- Wants to be a writer


----------



## Bushmaster

Fan of Seth Rollins :rollins


Has a hypnotic sig of Taylor Swift 


Unique name, not sure if it was a mistake though :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is proud

misspelled Seth 

has an amazing avatar and sig.


----------



## Tony

- Rollinite
- From Boston
- Probably has a Tom Brady jersey

EDIT:

- Part of the Yes! Movement
- Like me, marked out at Bryan coming back
- Like me, would love to see Bryan/Lesnar at Mania


----------



## VIPER

-Has one of my favorite sigs on the forum
-Definitely wanted me to become a Seth Rollins fanatic :mark:
-Badass because Boston

EDIT: Nvm I was too slow D: New person lol
-Likes Anime
-Appreciates one of the greatest storylines from CM Punk
-West side


----------



## Allur

Probably doesn't enjoy what Russia is doing to their country
Or perhaps doesn't enjoy what the Falcons are doing to their state
Is currently wearing some sort of, possibly black, clothes


----------



## Gretchen

Marks for Damien
mong
A fan of Harper's entrance


----------



## Punkhead

Watches ROH.
Received more likes than he has given.
Likes football, but calls it soccer.


----------



## Oxidamus

Manowar
Not a man of war
Or is it? (I don't know)


----------



## CJ

- Chatbox regular
- Member of the Sasha Banks Krew
- Formerly known as Oxitron


----------



## Tony

- All about dat Leanna Decker
- Makes great sigs
- Great person to depend on resizing gifs


----------



## Chrome

Depressed about the Cowboys loss
Cute anime sig
Will be overjoyed(As will I.) in June when the Bulls bring home title #7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes feet

hung like a bull

is oft quoted


----------



## charlesxo

Pretty sure he's in the Pratchett age tier 
Bush
May be a fan of petting zoos


----------



## Chrome

Likes having his sig on the right
Has had a couple name changes
Loves some Brie Bella


----------



## SonoShion

Doesn't see me as feet taste competition.
Mentions bandwagon kid Shala instead.
It's okay tho.


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't campaign enough on team FEET

- instead wins awards just b/c of lifestyle

- shares too much for his own good


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Hayley Williams fan
-Good mod
-Avatar still confuses me.


----------



## NasJayz

Awesome Poster
Awesome User name
Awesome sig/avatar


----------



## Chrome

Has been here a LONG time
Currently lives in Sac-town
Young Bucks fan


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Leader of Team Feet
-Chicago Sports fan
-From Indy


----------



## Obfuscation

- incorrect fact in first bullet point

- dinner w/steph. 

- probs has wrestling sleaze story material from that experience


----------



## NoyK

*- Likes colorful things
- Mainly red
- Probably outraged that my Randy Orton group has more members than his group :evil*


----------



## Vox Machina

Actually knows things
Likes Pink Floyd
And Guns N' Roses


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Ziggy Ziggy Ziggy Zig Zigs
-Has 6 points
-Is a frequenter of strip clubs apparently.


----------



## NoyK

*- Back from his ban :
- Praises Seth Rollins
- One of the best 14'ers imo
*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-He still knows nothing. *wink*
-Ronaldo fan
-One of my favorite posters on the site.


----------



## Knocks

- Haven't seen him around before (probably because I haven't been on in a few months :side

- HBK and Austin fan

- Has a lot of points (how does one get points? Not used to this new format )


----------



## Dark Paladin

I don't know them :cry

I have no idea how high they can fly :hmm

The girl in their signature is wearing Nike :banderas


----------



## NoyK

*- Is from the UK
- Probably has a big shield under his bed
- Might support satan *


----------



## Callisto

Is the culprit in








Got caught lying in Ronaldo's hotel bed uninvited several months back
Scheming something similar for Kit Harington I assume


----------



## Obfuscation

- :dennis

- :dickitized

- manages to be both a convincing skank & tease


----------



## Chrome

Not into feet tickling (darn.)
Probably not real thrilled about Del Rio as Raiders coach
Has been here nearly 9 years now


----------



## Obfuscation

- Tickle Titan

- knows while I might not have a preference to tickling, it isn't ALL unappealing :evil

- will be outside of Soldier Field this off-season picketing the need for a new QB


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is into feet tickling
-Has over 10,000 Posts
-I'm sure he still isn't a internet browser.

EDIT:

@Hayley

-Great mod
-Has over 30,000 posts
-Posts alot in here.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Has more posts than me despite me being on here longer

Bisexual am I correct?

Down with the Authority


----------



## VIPER

-Likes porn
-Probably wishes Ziggler were in a porno
-Probably doesn't care for Cena


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dat Paige
-Georgia rules
-Rollinite :rollins


----------



## Obfuscation

- not gay in a three way

- might wonder, as I do, where the term "Rollinite" came from _(unless it is meant to be clever b/c "nite" is a wink-wink/nudge-nudge towards his old name of "black" & darkness of the sky type stuff. idk)_

- is gonna be stunned to see a long enquiry itt as one of the factoids


----------



## Tony

- Appreciates Asian girl feet
- Probably hated 22 Jump Street
- Excited for Daniel Bryan's first match back


----------



## NoyK

*- Possibly a JESUS PUNK fan
- Likes anime (Y)
- 



*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

-








- Enjoys anime
- Seems an amiable fellow if judging by posts


----------



## Chrome

Cute girl in his avy and sig
Is a big WCW fan judging by his name
Has 2 referrals


----------



## NoyK

*- No longer GREEN CHROME
- Feetmeister
- Just noticed the girl in his avy kinda looks a bit hideous :side:*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- In Big Brother
- Loves Maisie Williams
- Soccer Fan :wink


----------



## Gandhi

- Was going to have "BrunoIsNotMyName" as his username
- Hated the Sacha Baron's "Bruno"
- Posts in the Mafia section


----------



## NoyK

*- Me and him go way back
- Has a very good taste in music iirc
- Rocked an awesome long hair irl before, not sure if he still has it now*


----------



## Aizen

*Born on the same country as the GOAT.



*Is glad that Big Brother has other Backstreet Boys fans to dance/cry with their songs.


*Wants to have a party with Blackjack and hookers


----------



## Allur

Hunts demons
Or is a demon who hunts
Owns a t-shirt, possibly with the color green


----------



## NoyK

*- Is from a country I desperately want to visit, it's beautiful from what I've seen
- Sandow fan, possibly
- Doesn't know what style is when it comes to username/usertitle colors :evil
*


----------



## Chrome

59 points
Ronaldo fan
Was probably happy to see Bully return


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still into feet.

Bulls fan.

Has 10,000 posts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has excellent taste in women

Hails from Australia


has top notch avatar and sig and cleverly fused their respective names.


----------



## Kratosx23

Avatar of Bryan on the version of NXT that everybody hated for being a terrible WWE version of American Gladiators

Signature of random woman I've never seen before

Has a usertitle of probably the worst dialogue in the WWE since John Cena's Star Wars promo.


----------



## Chrome

Most posts on here by a wide margin
Been here over 10 years now
Badly wants an Ambrose World title run


----------



## The True Believer

Has an obsession with feet.
A Bulls fan.
Makes quality smilies.


----------



## Darkness is here

-Likes apples
-Pretty good poster
-has no POINTS!


----------



## Tony

- Loves Katy Perry
- Hates the light
- Vince gave him a comedy gimmick


----------



## Kratosx23

Chrome said:


> Most posts on here by a wide margin
> Been here over 10 years now
> Badly wants an Ambrose World title run


Really? HE'S the one you picked out of the four? The guy I want to win it the least? Well, you're still right, so...

Has a CM Punk inspired name, which as a Christian I fucking hate.

Has anime in his signature.

Has absurdist Beatles lyrics as his usertitle.


----------



## The True Believer

Darkness is here said:


> -Likes apples
> -Pretty good poster
> -has no POINTS!


Only one of those things are true. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

Is a fan of Marvel Lex Luthor

Has possession of The Tesseract (Actually, I'm pretty sure Wilson Fisk does not have The Tesseract >_>)

Pulled a Larry Bird (Has 3 points)

How the fuck does that system even work?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wrong thread oops


----------



## Allur

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is a fan of Marvel Lex Luthor
> 
> Has possession of The Tesseract (Actually, I'm pretty sure Wilson Fisk does not have The Tesseract >_>)
> 
> Pulled a Larry Bird (Has 3 points)
> 
> How the fuck does that system even work?



Knows that Damien is among the best talents currently in the WWE
Is quite the pessimistic feller with his favorites
Enjoys Jesus


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is a fan of Marvel Lex Luthor
> 
> *Has possession of The Tesseract (Actually, I'm pretty sure Wilson Fisk does not have The Tesseract >_>)*
> 
> Pulled a Larry Bird (Has 3 points)
> 
> How the fuck does that system even work?


He does at one point in the MMO, Marvel Heroes. 

As for the point system, 1 post = 3 points.

Is possibly the biggest Sandow mark on the site.

Born and raised in Finland.

Has been on this site for roughly 3 years.


----------



## Kratosx23

Allur said:


> Knows that Damien is among the best talents currently in the WWE
> Is quite the pessimistic feller with his favorites
> Enjoys Jesus


Enjoys would be a bit of an understatement. More like owe everything in my entire fucking existence to, but I digress. I just don't get to say that enough. 0

Should know I was more referring to the fact of what we do with them, but I figured that out after I posted.

Claims that Fisk got The Tesseract in Marvel Heroes

Is from the city that apparently never sleeps. Can't vouch for that, no first hand knowledge. As a result of this location, he is most likely a fan of the television show, Seinfeld, although he would have to confirm this.


----------



## Darkness is here

-bray wyatt mark
-thinks ambrose isn't good looking
-posts funny stuff


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Enjoys would be a bit of an understatement. More like owe everything in my entire fucking existence to, but I digress. I just don't get to say that enough. 0
> 
> Should know I was more referring to the fact of what we do with them, but I figured that out after I posted.
> 
> *Claims that Fisk got The Tesseract in Marvel Heroes*
> 
> Is from the city that apparently never sleeps. Can't vouch for that, no first hand knowledge. As a result of this location, he is most likely a fan of the television show, Seinfeld, although he would have to confirm this.


fpalm. I messed up. It wasn't the Tesseract he got, it was the Tablet of Time and Life.

Also, never watched Seinfeld so I can't really be a fan of it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Oh, ok, whatever. You still know more about Marvel than me, I'm a DC guy. I'm gonna use "you still know more about Marvel than me" as one of the 3 things. 

Never watched Seinfeld. That's strange to me. That show is just so closely identified with NYC, I made an assumption. Even I've watched Seinfeld. Granted, not much, just some of the first season, maybe even all but I don't remember, and that was years ago and I don't remember anything about it, but still.

Changed his usertitle on account of me. Now that's power. Power on a Tesseract level scale.....you might say I....grabbed gat gem *winks into the camera* *CSI miami theme plays*

Nobody gets that since nobody's listening to the Weekly Planet (episode 45), but still, I get it.


----------



## Punkhead

Will never change his user title.
Over 10 years on this forum.
First Bid WF Hall of Famer.


----------



## CJ

- Created the infamous Eastern European thread
- Big fan of Hayley Williams
- Probably immune to the words "Nazi" & "Fascist"


----------



## STEVALD

- Won the usertitle gift during the twelve days of seabsmas
- Was all Velvet Sky before
- Is all Leanna Decker now.


----------



## Chrome

Has come a long way since his days as Crimson
Has been part of the debate league since its inception
Friends with Zombo :kappa2


----------



## STEVALD

- One of the better posters
- Into feet
- Is probably from Chicago.

Also, its more than just friends if you ask me :brie


----------



## V. Skybox

Is called Stevie.
Has swag.
Likes a wrestler whose finest hour was winning the championship on TNA's Indian offshoot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has an interesting username

likes Velvet Sky

appreciates a nice ass.


----------



## Allur

Does ntshiv
Enjoys boners
Occasionally sits on chairs


----------



## CJ

- Still uses that Sandow gif I made as his sig
- Probably likes ice hockey
- Fan of Ricky Gervais


----------



## NoyK

*- Has a colored usertitle
- Smiley god
- Has an outstanding avy/sig combo :evil*


----------



## Obfuscation

- NoyK'ed

- got nostalgic for his original moniker after rediscovering RANTASAMANIA gems

- hopes 80 points is enough to meet and protect the wall w/Jon Snow for a day


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- :crying:

- :no: :side:

- The X in her name is not pronounced


----------



## Obfuscation

- confuzzled

- random smileys

- NOT is the most common word used


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- TNA Section

- '06er

- GAGA


----------



## NoyK

*- Is not called Brutus
- 2013'er
- Is probably subscribed in over 10 different pornsites*


----------



## Obfuscation

- OUT

- of

- NOWHERE


----------



## Tony

- Convinced me to join Team FEET
- Leader of Team FEET
- Has a lot of photos of women's feet somewhere in his computer


----------



## Chrome

Was recruited by Cody to join Team FEET
Is wondering what the fuck happened to the Bulls defense
:hb on being on WF for 4 years now


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Won't be cheering for Green Bay tomorrow 
Loves feet
Will be upset when Green Bay wins tomorrow :rodgers2 :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Will be upset when Green Bay DOESN'T win tomorrow
Proud member of Team FEET
Very nice animated sig


----------



## Darkness is here

-db mark
-member of team feet
-wants bryan to win the rumble


----------



## NoyK

*- Back from the dead
- Has the same sig/avy combo
- Still has a lethal obsession over LC*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

had the riches :mj2

lost the riches :gameover

has a nice avy


----------



## CJ

- Proud #NewBlack 
- Some how has minus points
- Has a thing for Karla Lopez


----------



## Chrome

My smiley making teammate 
Regular in the GFX section
Sexy avy and sig


----------



## CJ

- Should have won the smilie award
- Proud member of team feet
- Bulls, bulls, bulls!


----------



## Allur

GIF god
Smiley god
God


----------



## NoyK

*- Obviously not an atheist
- It seems like he thinks of himself as a mong
- WHITE AND BLUE*


----------



## DeeGirl

Ronaldo fan
Likely a Messi despiser
Weird dancing profile picture.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes skiing

likes temporal anomalies

finds Ned Flanders strangely alluring


----------



## Chrome

Fellow Bryan mark
Cute sig
From North California


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes big feet
Is very nice
Da Bulls


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ziggler fan.
Likely hoping for a Dolph Rumble win.
Has 58 points.


----------



## Obfuscation

- brings up points

- all about the points

- 117 west Australia bred POINTS


----------



## CJ

- Obsessed with points
- Loves the movie Black Swan
- Likes feet


----------



## Chrome

Has a red usertitle
Lots of beautiful women on his visitor messages wall bama4
Joined WF a day after the Punk shoot


----------



## Pratchett

-Joined 3 years and a week ago
-Deserved to win the Smiley Award for 2014
-Tickling


----------



## NoyK

*- Still remember his first days here in WF
- Is in my friends list
- You might be a badass, but you will never be as badass as Pratchett Cop holding an axe riding a flying Tyranossaurus Rex with machine guns as arms while rocking some sunglasses.*


----------



## charlesxo

Moved from somwhere in the Atlantic
Would possibly munch on Orton's cock


----------



## Obfuscation

- lesbians that aren't lesbians but are lesbians

- :brie1 :nikki aige :renee

- the only Nirvana fan left in Australia


----------



## NoyK

*- Tickling a girl's feet is probably one of his main foreplay things
- Starting to get quite a lot of points. Might be robbing WAGG
- Quite possibly has bedroom filled with used female socks hanging on his walls*


----------



## Allur

Enjoys ugly things
Enjoys ugly colors
Enjoys cheerful avarts


----------



## Darkness is here

-Sandow mark
-Atheist
-Hates me


----------



## Punkhead

Darkness

is

here


----------



## Obfuscation

- a gift of life

- born in a grave

- never to die


----------



## Chrome

GOAT sig
Our proud leader of Team FEET
Is a rep whore


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Loves him some feet

- From Indiana but a Bulls fan

- Reps me the most from my CP roud


----------



## Obfuscation

- too tan vince

- too hungry vince

- too vince vince


----------



## Pratchett

-the sole
-the arch
-the whorls up close


----------



## Kratosx23

Looking for evil bad guys that need killing

122 points

Enjoys dinosaurs who wear sunglasses and machine gun arms.


----------



## NoyK

*- User with the most posts in the forum
- Has been a mod before
- Despite his overreactions and exaggerated negativity, he's pretty spot on in some of the stuff he posts about the E'*


----------



## Blade Runner

great injustice gods among us player

has a higher post count than anyone

loves roman reigns

/ninja'd by.......noyk, is that you?


----------



## Kratosx23

NoyK said:


> *overreactions and exaggerated negativity*





SVETV988_fan said:


> loves roman reigns


:rust

Has played me in Injustice before. 

Batman Returns

274 points


----------



## Obfuscation

- part of him died w/sandow in 2013

- part died of him w/ambrose in 2014

- ressurected w/JBL tonight


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I'm not watching Raw, and unless JBL is the WWE Champion right now, and is doing his own promo material instead of parroting Vince, I don't really care.

Has joined in on this forums weird foot fetish gimmick.

Usertitle says Goddess of Ecstasy


----------



## DesolationRow

-First person I knew to recommend the HBO series _Game of Thrones_ to me, and I was quite glad to finally follow through with watching it (along with reading the books)--better late than never.

-Unremittingly bleak view of WWE and WWE's practices is frequently all too justified.

-Needs to know that Cody's foot fetish isn't a gimmick, and he is, in fact, one of the Fetishistic Founding Fathers of Foot Fealty.


----------



## Kratosx23

WF's premier wordsmith.

Avid baseball fan

Used the word justified in a sentence, while sporting a signature picturing Timothy Olyphant as Justified's main character, Kentucky Marshall Raylan Givens. I gotta pick that show up again, I loved it but I stopped watching after season 3.


----------



## DesolationRow

Is wonderfully perceptive, catching my nudge toward _Justified_.

Quite kind, haha. He only seems angry sometimes because he cares so much. 

Must have tasted some kind of acidic resignation at the sight of Dean Ambrose finally winning a match, but of course against the even more thoroughly glass ceiling-contained Wade Barrett, two of his favorites..


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm really only angry when I'm talking about WWE, because everybody else who are in charge of something I care about knows what they're doing.

I was fine with Ambrose beating Barrett, only because I gave up on Barrett being a top guy long ago. The only thing I care about is if they win the WWE title or not, and I resigned myself years ago to the fact that he won't get it, so whatever. I'm done caring, beat him every week if you want. I have better things to do with my time than worry about that. Like worry about how much momentum Ambrose is losing. There's still...hope is the wrong word, but he's not at the point Barrett is.

Has a Robert Louis Stevenson quote in his usertitle that sounds painfully close to the anecdote that John Lennon once told about his teacher.

Joined October 2009.

121 points.


----------



## The True Believer

- Listens to the Weekly Planet podcast.

-Hates Spider-Man. :cuss:

-Thinks Finn Bálor is overrated.


----------



## Obfuscation

- whips chains

- whistles yo-yos

- has a grandmother that rides by to give him the finger & a duck


----------



## Kratosx23

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Electric Chapel.
Posts: 33,890



KINGPIN said:


> - Listens to the Weekly Planet podcast.


Yeah, and you better start too. Not a single episode that isn't worth listening to, it's all amazing. I know 67 episodes sounds like a daunting task but it isn't, once you get into the flow of the show, it'll all go by very quickly.



> -Hates Spider-Man. :cuss:


Don't blame me, blame what I've been given. I don't read the comics, so I have to go by those 5 HORRIBLE movies. I want Spider Man to be a part of the MCU because I have faith in Kevin Feige's vision. If he fucks up Spider Man, then he's just a shit character and that's all there is to it, but I don't think that's gonna happen because there's no reason why he can't work in the right hands.

And by the way, when I say Spider Man, I mean PARKER, not this ripoff character that they just put in the suit, whoever he is. I want the original. 

Also, I hate the idea of a teenage super hero, but I guess I can live with it if it's written well.



> -Thinks Finn Bálor is overrated.


Well, I think everybody's overrated, so that's not saying much. But yes, he's really bad. I hope he doesn't make it.


----------



## DesolationRow

Thinks everybody is overrated. 

Has radical views on Spider-Man.

Loves Charles Dance as Tywin Lannister (as do I) and probably wishes he could be a WWE character, managing Wade Barrett or something. :barrett


----------



## Obfuscation

- PSYCHO (the film :evil)

- FILM NOIR

- MOVIE RELATED THINGS IN CAPS


----------



## DesolationRow

- KISSED BY FIRE. (RED.)

- FEET.

- :cgm


----------



## Kratosx23

Join Date: Oct 2009
Location: On the Cusp of the Schwarzschild Radius
Posts: 12,585



DesolationRow said:


> Thinks everybody is overrated.
> 
> Has radical views on Spider-Man.
> 
> Loves Charles Dance as Tywin Lannister (as do I) and probably wishes he could be a WWE character, managing Wade Barrett or something. :barrett


Nah, he's got way too much ability and screen presence and everything else that makes a great actor to be associated with a piece of shit company like WWE. I can't even imagine a serious actor in WWE, the talent in the acting world is just so much better. Even Paul Heyman looks awful compared to these guys. 

Not to mention, I fear the idea of Charles Dance having to read a WWE script. But then again, he's probably the only person on the planet that could intimidate Vince McMahon, so maybe it wouldn't come to that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Likes Edguy (as do I) :lenny

Prefers great mic work over 'rassling

Has an astronomical post count relative to the rest of the forum


----------



## Obfuscation

- knows Tobias Sammet needs to be on a pedestal :mark:

- leather pants 

- zombie flicks


----------



## DesolationRow

- Godard fetishist.

- Wore out his _Black Swan_ DVD.

- Noir whore and proud of it.


----------



## Obfuscation

- :CENA

- :CENA :CENA

- if watched an episode of TNA would really be :CENA :CENA :CENA


----------



## DesolationRow

- :maisie

- :hitgirl2 :hitgirl2

- ops ops ops :maisie2 :maisie2 :maisie2


----------



## Magic

giant warrior sharks


would be pretty awesome


----------



## DesolationRow

- You got that right! :dance :udfk

- Does not blame the deflated balls for the Colts' coaching and team construction flaws.

- Has probably seen this already several times but it's objectively hilarious so screw it:






:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

- Single White (fe)male :evil

- will hopefully tell more folks to SHUT THEIR CAKEHOLES

- doesn't have a preference, but wouldn't mind telling Neve Campbell her feet are nice.


----------



## Callisto

An Uncle Tom

or an Uncle Ruckus

Hopefully the latter


----------



## Gandhi

- Watches True Detective
- Fan of Total Divas
- Fan of the show Archer


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and you better start too. Not a single episode that isn't worth listening to, it's all amazing. I know 67 episodes sounds like a daunting task but it isn't, once you get into the flow of the show, it'll all go by very quickly.


I might give it a try one of these days. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't blame me, blame what I've been given. I don't read the comics, so I have to go by those 5 HORRIBLE movies. I want Spider Man to be a part of the MCU because I have faith in Kevin Feige's vision. If he fucks up Spider Man, then he's just a shit character and that's all there is to it, but I don't think that's gonna happen because there's no reason why he can't work in the right hands.
> 
> And by the way, when I say Spider Man, I mean PARKER, not this ripoff character that they just put in the suit, whoever he is. I want the original.
> 
> Also, I hate the idea of a teenage super hero, but I guess I can live with it if it's written well.


Funny, since the first movie was where my love for Spider-Man, his supporting cast, and all his villains began. Granted, I was seven at the time so...side

Don't worry about him being messed up in the MCU. It's virtually impossible to screw up the G.O.A.T. when he's in the right hands. I also think it's a shame you don't read the comics because that's where my admiration for him comes from. He's one of the few heroes out there that I wouldn't want to be if you paid me; he's a street level brawler with a limited sphere of influence, the public usually despises him, his boss slanders his name any chance he gets, he indirectly led his aunt into suffering by not doing anything to prevent his uncle's murder from going down, and his "forest of solitude" is usually as luxurious as a broom closet. His angst and guilt-ridden heroics make sense because of what he chose not to prevent(his uncle's death) and what he's unable to achieve as a one-man army. Add to all of the supporting cast and villains that further delve into his psyche and you have one interesting story that you can't ignore. 

You can't really get all of that from a two and a half hour movie so when you get the chance, read some Ditko/Lee era Spider-Man comics, which chronicle his early years. That's Spider-Man at his peak, IMO.

Also, if you hate teenage super heroes, you might want to thank Spider himself for that since it's his success that popularized teenage crime fighters that aren't sidekicks. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I think everybody's overrated, so that's not saying much. But yes, he's really bad. I hope he doesn't make it.


Sure, but it seems that you hate Finn above the rest. Personally, I don't but I don't see him as a big player when he gets called up. I like Zayn, Owens, Enzo(who I'm guessing you're a fan of since he's probably the best talker down there right now), Cass, Kallisto, and Charlotte more than him but I wouldn't go as far as to say that he's bad.

Username is named after one of the most recognizable historical figures.
Has a YouTube channel.
Posted in here at 2:44 PM EST.


----------



## Bushmaster

- an Ambrose mark 

-annoyed Rollins is getting a lot of praise 



- fan of Wilson Fisk


----------



## The True Believer

Not really. I just think his mic work gets overrated. 

-Joined in Sep. 2010.

-A member of #NewBlack .

-Is down with the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Aizen

*_They have the men, the guns, the money. But I am the Kingpin._



*Part of the mid-card of WF

*It's a 13'er which means he's a great poster like every 13'er


----------



## NoyK

*- Likes metal
- Joined in the month of my birthday
- Might have a blessed divine sword under his bed*


----------



## SonoShion

Portugal
Still excited for WWE Shows
Loves Randy & Ronaldo. Hence superficial 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation

- needs to have 2014 wiped from his mind

- colors & blood

- would only last 1 minute via an assjob from ScarJo. But that's still world record level.


----------



## NoyK

*- HAYLEY AFICTIONADO
- Has probably sacrificed a virgin on a volcano before
- <3*


----------



## Obfuscation

- numb in paradise

- philosophically echoes

- dancing MAISIE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

very knowledgeable PWG poster

has an eye catching,dream haunting sig.

uses tbhayley often; I like it.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Benson brother

- will support anyone up, down, & central within California

- Debates looking like current Bryan Danielson out of eternal love


----------



## McQueen

Likes trannies.

Referred to me as poverty undertaker

His days are numbered.


----------



## Chrome

Has returned after a long hiatus
Hopes the John Fox hire works out with the Bears (As do I)
Is hunting for an invisible game


----------



## Darkness is here

Goochy
Goochy
Goo!


----------



## NoyK

*- Katy Perry :yum:
- Already has more posts than me 
- Stopped using LC's colored font*


----------



## Darkness is here

^ yeah, some users were annoyed with it, i didn't want to annoy anybody.
-Lives in paradise city
-has less posts than me
-knows nothing


----------



## Chrome

Is a fan of the goochy goochy goo!
Averages over 20 posts a day
Vince has given him a comedy gimmick


----------



## Obfuscation

- would wear a #teamFEET shirt to a Bulls game

- was probably the person who threw the cup in the ring after the main event on RAW :CENA

- will challenge Jay Cutler to a passing competition to see who wins his wife


----------



## Tony

- Has definitely watched more films in 2014 than I have
- Would suck every toe from the woman in his sig
- Would probably lose his mind if he ever saw Gaga's feet


----------



## Obfuscation

- now knows Gaga does indeed have a wikifeet page :evil

- COWBOY BEEBOP

- sig looks like the best game of Simon ever


----------



## obby

worships seth rogen
favourite colour red
likely more attracted to edward than faye


----------



## NoyK

*- Has an INSPIRATIONAL sig :evil
- Biggest Christian fan on the site I know
- Likes gravy*


----------



## Obfuscation

- professional window fixer

- collection of soccer trophies

- 5.9.6.2 _(is it a secret code? _:evil)


----------



## Chrome

:size15
Been a mod for nearly a year now
Still chillin' at the Electric Chapel


----------



## Obfuscation

- rotating tickling

- probably likes the former avatar gif the most b/c of :size11

- now hopes to root for success when a FOX leads the BEARS


----------



## Chrome

Is a rep whore
And a feet whore
Probably just a whore in general


----------



## Tony

- Probably has a bigger foot fetish than Hayley
- Loved the Bulls' performance tonight against the Spurs
- Wants to see Joakim Noah and Mike Dunleavy back


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A California Boy.

Led Zeppelin fan.

Likes Basketball.


----------



## Darkness is here

-14er
-aussie
-must be happy aus beat eng


----------



## Allur

Thankfully has toned down on his retarded ass gimmick
Lives in a retarded ass country
Tweener Ken


----------



## Tweener ken

Mong
retard
hates my alt account :kappa


----------



## Allur

Thankfully has toned down on his retarded ass gimmick
Lives in a retarded ass country
Darkness is here


----------



## Obfuscation

- serious sandow

- gervais face

- psychical assault during breast cancer awareness month


----------



## Al Borland

WF Veteran

Mod

Seems to have a foot fetish :xabi3


----------



## Aizen

*Always uses some weird avy/sigs :hmm:


*Has been here for over a year, it wasn't so active last year as far as I can remember.


*_Home Improvement _star


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes metal
Hunts demons
Has a weird eye avatar


----------



## Obfuscation

- Miami Vice DZ

- motorboatin' Danielson

- SK superhero emblem in the works


----------



## Aizen

*Might not be comfortable with the idea of CGM turning 18 the next month, _goodbye to the glory days_.

*It's my first resource when I want to watch good movies.

*It's the master mind behind wikifeet :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

- One of the few people on this place awesome enough to see *Starry Eyes*

- TTT thread aficionado

- is someone I don't think I've ever had a single chat dealing w/the subject of pro rasslin w/. (interesting. :hmm


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fellow Footfriend

Fellow ZAYN AND ROLLINS DE GAWDS marks.

Movie aficionado.


----------



## Obfuscation

- lost ROCK HARD ABS for an eyepatch

- pro-pink toes

- #teamFEET original


----------



## Darkness is here

Has more than 30 posts
likes HLA
Team FEET member


----------



## NoyK

*- Katy Perry
- Going to have his 1-year WF anniversary in about 2 months
- Would probably kill to see LC on what Katy's wearing on his sig*


----------



## Pratchett

-Quoted Ygritte for his former username
-Lives across the Atlantic
-Had his gimmick stolen by another WF member


----------



## Chrome

Is gonna chop somebody's head off!!
Amazing sig
Has been here a little over 2 years now


----------



## Shagz

Feet fetish
Chicago Bulls fan
Chrome


----------



## Obfuscation

- Pastamania

- PASTAmania

- PASTAMANIA RUNNING WILD ON NITRO, BROTHER


----------



## Darkness is here

Has more points than me
Has more posts than me
A good mod :kappa


----------



## Chrome

Probably 
Tweener 
Ken


----------



## Darkness is here

Probably
a
detective


----------



## Lyriqz

Likes Katy Perry
Is an active member
Online as if this post.


----------



## Chrome

Just joined today
Paige mark
Has 12 posts already


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

-Should be a mod
-Dissapointed on the Bulls season so far
-Not a Bears person


----------



## Darkness is here

Brutus is
NOT
his name


----------



## Al Borland

THE DARK LORD

Katy Perry combo

Online now


----------



## Chrome

From Nova Scotia
Acknowledged by Scott Steiner
69 points :creepyshaq


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Goochy Goochy Goo
-Feet
-Indy


----------



## Tweener ken

H
b
k


----------



## Oxidamus

Ken
Darkness
Banned



McQueen said:


> Likes trannies.


 @Hayley Seydoux is this true?


----------



## Darkness is here

Thinks
i'm
ken


----------



## Oxidamus

Might not be Ken
Is definitely Darkness is here
Thinks I care about the Ken/Darkness situation (I don't)


----------



## Darkness is here

Loves changing usernames
i feel bad for him(cb ban and name)
good to know he doesn't cares about ken/darkness situation


----------



## Obfuscation

- wants more people to reference Chappelle's Show skits via his username

- Mr. Anderson

- b/c first name is Ken



SPAZ said:


> @Hayley Seydoux is this true?


I do love myself.


----------



## Oxidamus

Feet brigade
Chick in signature has horrible makeup
Should post a star rating or a CAL scale rating as he probably prefers it, of both the triple threat and rumble match @ RR here for me to see.


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Chvrches (Lauren Mayberry <3)
Counting down the days until he can return to the chatbox
Wants Hayley Seydoux's review of the finisher fest triple threat match at Royal Rumble


----------



## Tony

- Huge Ziggler mark
- Enjoys anime
- Felt Daniel Bryan was robbed


----------



## Oxidamus

Is the Soulcat
Apparently is a fan of CHVRCHES or just Lauren Mayberry
Was scared off as I mentioned I think Lauren is on drugs

StraightEdgeNinja
Probably has ninja'd more often than anyone in this thread
Possibly didn't like the Rumble but is probably being optimistic as per usual.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- NXT Fan
- From Australia...or New Zealand....definately one of thowe two
- Has a gif that irritates me


----------



## Oxidamus

Don't know his forum name by heart but always recognise the avatar
Irritated by my GIF (avatar or signature?) :hmm:
Decent signature image


----------



## Chrome

Said being invisible is for GEEKS
Is now invisible himself
Which means he is now a GEEK


----------



## Allur

Enjoys tickling
Enjoys Roses
Enjoys shiny things


----------



## Tavernicus

Allur said:


> Enjoys tickling
> Enjoys Roses
> Enjoys shiny things


Likes Sandow? 
Likes Ricky Gervais? 
Likes Finnish Meatballs?


----------



## Oxidamus

One of the three Adelaidean's other than myself I know of
Once marked for the big guy and had him as his signature
Now marks for some big ass and has that as his signature.


----------



## Tavernicus

SPAZ said:


> One of the three Adelaidean's other than myself I know of
> Once marked for the big guy and had him as his signature
> Now marks for some big ass and has that as his signature.


Oh I still mark hard for The Big Guy.. but a good ass takes the cake. 

A fan of NXT divas
A fan of NXT males
Is from Radelaide! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Allur

Enjoys females
Enjoys fairly large males
Enjoys cakes


----------



## Darkness is here

Geek
Geek
Geek


----------



## PacoAwesome

Is apparently here.
Has a hot sig.
Avatar be sexually mean mugging me.


----------



## NoyK

*- YES!
- YES!
- OBJECTION!*


----------



## Oxidamus

I don't know them but I know they're comfortably numb
Can count better than I can


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a banging sig
-May like working out if his/her avatar means anything
-From the Ocean(ia)


----------



## NoyK

Oxitron said:


> I don't know them but I know they're comfortably numb
> Can count better than I can


*Only 2 things? Am I not worthy :mj2


@HBK 3:16

- Asks Triple H to pass the ketchup
- Stole Seth Rollins' last piece of fried shrimp
- Carries SCOTT STEINER's bags*


----------



## Aizen

*Had a stunning model girlfriend by the name of Irina Shayk who apparently dumped him because of The Rock.

*The broke-up was mainly because of his music tastes(Backstreet Boys :hayden3)




*And judging by his sig everything is more clear he wants to have something "unstable with da look"


----------



## XxTalonxX

Joined Sep 2013
Has more than 620 posts
Is getting ignored by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Chrome

From Tennessee
Likes owls
Also likes Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Darkness is here

12er
Bryan mark
has more points than me.


----------



## Trublez

Katy Perry fan
Never interacted with him before
Insecure as fuck


----------



## NoyK

*- Dat sig
- Dat avy
- F*cks old women tho
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is a scholar and a gentleman

has good taste in music.

either likes Pink Floyd or has a circulatory ailment.


----------



## Darkness is here

My new friend
Is kind
Has more points than posts :kappa


----------



## Pratchett

-Is intentionally an idiot, so he claims
-Currently not sporting an avy or sig (that I can see)
-Has accepted my internet friendship


----------



## McQueen

Is voiced by Ron Swanson
Chicken Wing Eater
Uses the Force often.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Came back after being MIA for 5 months
Is rather old
'06er


----------



## Obfuscation

- Wrestling heaven royal rumble

- still includes Benoit

- probably got red repped by 4 overly sensitive people for that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

awesome avatar

teases me with that sig.

Excellent knowledge of PWG and best use of the initials tbh that I have seen.


----------



## ManureTheBear

Virgo

Has been to Nappa

Prefers to shank ('coz he don't shiv!)


----------



## Oxidamus

Is Leo Kruger
But not actually Leo Kruger
Still has Xmas Bret as an avatar


----------



## Knocks

- i'm his alt

- K-DUBB

-


----------



## Trublez

Redeemed.
Apparently banned from chatbox. :ti
ELLO WRESTLIN FORUM, THIS IS OXITRON

EDIT:

Ninja'd me
Has a beautiful woman in his signature, second only to YOU KNOW WHO.
Reminds me why I stopped posting in this thread (All the damn ninja-ering)


----------



## Chrome

Sexy avy/sig
Is the fucker of mothers
Been here nearly 2 years now


----------



## Oxidamus

KNOCKS! :mark:
TRUBLEZ! :mark:
CHROME. :evil


Popularised foot fetishism on the forum just by use of a signature
Currently very mad at WWE as most people are
Fighting the good fight of WWE vs. THE FANS


----------



## Tony

- Into Lauren Mayberry
- Thinks NXT is the hypest shit
- Had a John Cena-esque redemption story


----------



## Chrome

No more Asian cuties in his avy or sig 
Avy's kinda cool though
Is disgusted with the Bulls defense right now


----------



## Trublez

Has a major foot fetish.
Mentioned by SmarkBusters as that "weirdo with a foot fetish".
His avy will probably be his sig again after the foot hype dies down.


----------



## Oxidamus

The porn man
Guy in sig looks like John Morrison
Some quote about Drake in his sig


----------



## Allur

Bruh
Fellow enjoyer of Rusev, Enzo and Cass
#teamtrap


----------



## ManureTheBear

has excellent eyesight

is not Finnish, he's still going

is toight with Desolation Row


----------



## Oxidamus

Still not Leo Kruger (though his PWC name makes me assume he was a big Kruger fan though I don't know)
Was celebrating Christmas up until some hours ago
All of a sudden hates Christmas because someone mentioned Bret Hart :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation

- thinks Chrome was the only one who mentioned feet before social groups were created 8*D

- didn't venture into enough Renee Young threads 8*D

- would rather hang w/Martin over Lauren b/c that's something Oxitron would do 8*D

----> 8*D


----------



## SonoShion

Film & Rasslin
Drugs & Art
Colors & Feet

This is not to follow because it can't get any more true.


----------



## Malakai

Appears to like Japanese "gangsta" stuff. 

His sig is on a mission to weed out the narcoleptics of WF.

He'll probably chuckle at the fact that I said weed.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Has a logo in his avatar I'm not familiar with.

His sig is a quote it appears.

His name is Malakai.

Sorry bro, you didn't give me much haha!


----------



## Punkhead

Like me, hasn't given out any likes.
Probably sleeping as I'm typing this.
Rap fan.


----------



## Callisto

Paramore junkie
Or just Hayley Williams junkie and thinks the other two are GEEKS.
Lithuanian


----------



## Allur

Cosmonaut
Enjoys ladies
One of the core members of Damien's Dick Division


----------



## Obfuscation

- dick

- ball

- _(damien's)_ dick


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Team Feet 
Over 1K page visits
Over 1K in points


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Still has Nikki in his avatar :no:

- Reigns :no:

- Probably happy that the Pats won, and if that's the case








Check your rep


----------



## Oxidamus

Actually has a not deleting until list that has making a not deleting until list a requirement for not deleting until
Has had it a scarily long time and seemingly hasn't added anything new
RIP Ted DiBiase Jr.'s career


----------



## NoyK

*- Likes asians
- His avy makes me stare at it for way too much time for some reason
- REEDEEMED himself by having an affair with Thwagger :evil*


----------



## Obfuscation

- will soon do it for the Mayberry

- 1990's inspired cartoon Shield

- would have marked for a crossover w/TMNT...I'm sure. :evil


----------



## issyk1

1. Is a mod, Ooooo
2. Likes feet
3. Has a v cool picture


----------



## Pratchett

-Two days younger than me (in WF age)
-Lives in England
-Has received over 100 Likes so far


----------



## Chrome

Enjoys reading
Bearcats fan
Should read his posts in a Nick Offerman voice


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Feet
Browser
Chicago(and Indy) Teams except the Cubs, they suck


----------



## Allur

Has a sig straight from the 80's
Also the picture is quite nice
And the image in his sig is decent too


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Biggest Sandow fan on WF
Team feet
From Finland


----------



## Punkhead

Joey Spears.
Was Reigns fan before it was (un)cool.
Old PWA buddy.


----------



## Darkness is here

Accepts
Hayley willams
Reps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has gotten over in the mid-card

lovely Katy Perry reps

nothing but nice to me.


----------



## Vox Machina

Someone I'd call a friend
Thoroughly enjoys the one called The Dazzler
Likes quoting Daniel Bryan cursing (which is so odd to me, he rarely curses)


----------



## CJ

- Has a cool avi/sig combo
- Friends with IDONTSHIV
- Doesn't like the like feature


----------



## Punkhead

Made me a sig once.
Fan of female wrestlers.
Increased his PM storage to 5000 messages with those points.


----------



## CJ

- Made him a sig once & misspelled his username 
- Big fan of Haley Williams
- Probably not on Batko's Christmas card list


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Makes sigs
Fan of Leanna Decker 
Has a colored user title


----------



## Tony

- Begrudgingly happy that the Pats beat the Seahawks
- Jealous of Olivia Munn
- Prefers Nikki over Brie


----------



## Callisto

On the D.E.N.N.I.S plan
Hair stylist for Ms. Swan's salon
Probably only 50% straight edge


----------



## Chrome

Likes both Bellas
Has changed his avy over 1300 times
Been here over 5 years now


----------



## Bushmaster

-Sig gif makes me think tickling of feet could be worse than water boarding 

-Team Feet

-Bears fan who wishes Brady was the QB instead of Cutler


----------



## Vox Machina

Has a predilection for katanas and claws
Loves :rollins
Is better than Shala at Dark Souls


----------



## Bushmaster

-Already trash talking when it comes to MK :cudi

-got a rep from me with the answer I was looking for

- is a member of the Rollinites. The biggest group focused on a wrestler :drose :rollins


----------



## McQueen

Comes from a can.

Would go gay for Tom Brady, or would even settle for a guy named Tim Brady (close enough right?)

Secretly draws Redguard on Argonian hentai when not playing crime simulator on PS4


----------



## Aizen

* God told him to write the bible but he instead ended up writing the plot for Star Wars.

* Was the main reason of why Lucifer was kicked out from heaven since he knew he was just another David Lynch fan.

* Was condemned of being a sinner for his lustfulness after watching STUFF naked.


----------



## Punkhead

Awesome taste in music.
Spends a lot of time in Games & Trivia section.
Cool guy.


----------



## Darkness is here

'11er
lives where the lines overlap
likes chicks with big tits


----------



## Chrome

Getting over in the mid-card
Over 1000 points
Wants to sing Katy Perry songs to LC


----------



## Knocks

- his bears are putting a pretty good coaching staff and front office together, which worries me greatly :|

- not sure when he ditched the google chrome avatar, but i miss it 

- likes feet


----------



## Tony

- Probably hates the Seahawks
- Loves to chant "MVP" towards Aaron Rodgers
- Could fly high


----------



## Shagz

-
-
-


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes all 3 members of The Shield
Member of the Fearless University
Prob happy Sasha Banks won the NXT Women's Championship


----------



## Callisto

Fan of the FEARLESS goddess
Struggling to decide whether he should gay marry Rodgers or Reigns.
In either case, the wedding will take place at a Culver's


----------



## Bushmaster

-Avatar thief

-Will probably hate the Fearless goddess one when she is a granny

-Has something in common with Darren Young


----------



## Obfuscation

- no penis jokes

- needs to see Tyler Black's entrance from his IWA-MS days

- needs to nix the "new heartbreak kid" moniker b/c these Shawn Michaels associations for Seth are terrible


----------



## Tony

- Wants Kevin Owens thrown in jail for his actions
- Possibly the very first Zayniac
- Would accept the idea of Sami Zayn being William Regal's son


----------



## Obfuscation

- Has or hasn't yet watched Wrestle Kingdom 9 :evil

- if he has, probably only needed Nakamura's entrance to call it a great show

- Probably is still living in December, like me, so Zayn can still be on top of the mountain :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves the feet.

Almost has 35,000 posts.

Is a mod.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Lita

- Eva (Marie)

- Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sole man

exquisite taste

enjoys all of life's little pleasures.

woderful avatar, too.


----------



## Vox Machina

Knows there's no point in tryin' (awwww yeah)
One of the most awesome guys here
Likes Karen the goddess


----------



## Obfuscation

- not a jive turkey

- kats w/a "k"

- has as much sol as soda


----------



## McQueen

the Jerry Gergich of this forum

Is awful 

Probably unemployed


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Backlund Approves
Needs some spring cleaning
Drunk and whored himself into a stupor


----------



## Darkness is here

Live in florida
The demon king himself
one piece fan!?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Slavishly dotes upon LC
Just wants to make friends
Katy Perry


----------



## Allur

Enjoys ladies
Thinks he's a demon
Thus is likely handicapped


----------



## VIPER

Rap God :drose
Has one of my favorite moments in sig
Finnish


----------



## Trublez

V
For 
Viper

Sorry, I've never met you. :draper2


----------



## CJ

- Has changed his username a bunch of times
- Gave it up to some chick from North Africa
- Big fan of Kelsi Monroe


----------



## Dark Paladin

why2cj said:


> - Has changed his username a bunch of times
> - Gave it up to some chick from North Africa
> - Big fan of Kelsi Monroe


Clearly a huge fan of GTA, hence the 'cj' :creepytrips
Is heavily infatuated with the woman in their avatar/gif :creepytrips
Posted about the poster above them :creepytrips


----------



## CJ

- :creepytrips is clearly his favorite smilie
- never heard of Chris Jericho
- jobs to Ryder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

GOAT repper

excellent taste in women

loves women with back problems


----------



## CJ

- he doesn't SHIV
- likes pacman
- has more points than he knows what to do with


----------



## Trublez

Was the first ever person to rep me if I recall correctly. (Y)
Has great GFX skills.
But declined to give me a tutorial. :sad: lel joke


----------



## Vox Machina

Haven't seen him much around this forum
Likes that hot model lady
Enjoys the alcoholic drink that shares his username?


----------



## CJ

- likes rep, hates likes
- has their profile on private
- anime fan


----------



## Trublez

Was the last person I did this with.
Sends the GOAT reps.
Probably likes Kelsi Monroe more than me at this point (but not more than Leanna Decker) with the amount of reps I've received of her from him.


----------



## Obfuscation

- rap

- Michael Modest?

- meaty thighs in gif


----------



## Tony

- Has a bust of a Lady Gaga's feet in his house
- Only watches the classiest films
- Probably has an in-door theater to watch those classy films


----------



## Allur

Enjoys Japan
Does not enjoy drugs
Enjoys making Shala cry


----------



## Obfuscation

- finland

- finland's proud

- rulla


----------



## McQueen

Shame of his family

Shame of this forum

The worst humanity has to offer


----------



## Obfuscation

- is a disappointment until he see *Iron Eagle*

- holds onto ROH shows w/o watching em

- probably drunk


----------



## McQueen

Drunk on the blood of children 

Wishes he had my dvd collection 

Too poor to make me an offer for said DVDs I am willing to get rid of for money.


----------



## obby

lacks the classic signature

has a dvd collection that doesn't include django unchianed

also how much


----------



## McQueen

mske me an offer I can't refuse!!


----------



## Obfuscation

- $5

- b/c that's not bad

- and...i'll toss in something Springsteen related


----------



## obby

i'll go 30 bucks
and i'll print out a picture of the chikara roster and burn it
doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Obfuscation

- is a son of a bitch

- now

- AND FOREVER (b/c of that ^^)


----------



## McQueen

I have hundreds of DVDs Obby. You guys can pm me what you are looking for and we can make a deal.


----------



## Hybird

- Has a gif I couldn't stop staring at for a minute
- Signature pic has makes me have many questions
- STILL looking at that gif!


----------



## Punkhead

Not very active on the site.
Likes to draw.
A weeaboo.


----------



## Obfuscation

- arm drags

- the metal

- my protege :hayley3


----------



## Tony

- Natalie Portman lesbian scenes
- Foreign films
- Gaga feet


----------



## Chrome

Lovely half-naked girl in his avy
Big anime fan
Hopes the Bulls finish the season strong


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

better than internet explorer

likes basketball Chicago style

is a man of discerning tastes.

enjoys alternative uses of stockades.


----------



## CJ

- can't count
- changed his avatar & regretted it
- on the McKinney bandwagon :mckinney


----------



## Callisto

GFX God
Content with fueling my addiction to gif avis
Plotting to overthrow CHAMPviaDQ as graphics mod.


----------



## Obfuscation

- reported

- RED

- makes the X-Men not seem so wholesome anymore b/c of SICK THOUGHTS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Hayley Seydoux

understands the agony of "de-feet"

Alas,changed sig. want to watch that vid now; still has an awesome avy :clap 

appreciates a nice Ashley Benson pic, everyone should (Y) :clap

EDIT: WOW, THAT VID!!!! cool song too.


----------



## Obfuscation

- liked the Xiu Xiu track :mark:

- :benson

-


----------



## Punkhead

My friend, instead of an enemy as people often see us, for liking worshipping Hayley.

Personally gave me a permission to use 'tbhayley'.

Has a red username, which I can only dream of.


----------



## Allur

Obviously a huge CM Punk fan because he has Punk in his name CM Punk has Punk in his name and it can't be coincidence
Obviously a Nazi because he lives in the Baltics and it's public knowledge that all the Baltic people are Nazis
Enjoys loud noises


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Likes dancing men from i presume the 80's
Ricky Gervias fan (GOAT)
must like mikkael forsell as he is finnish


:draper2


----------



## Callisto

Quite clearly despises McGregor
Supplying Rollins' vibrator collection
Would take out Sable if it meant gay marrying Lesnar


----------



## Obfuscation

- not gay

- has a vagina

- terrible fashion sense


----------



## Callisto

Took the :evaloser for failing to put a ring on :gaga1
Is therefore taking out all of his frustrations on me
Call me tho


----------



## Bushmaster

*-Likes to quiz Shala for some reason

-hates one of the greatest shows of all time in Seinfeld

-:wut*


----------



## Tony

- Praises the Sun
- Seth Rollins is his Jesus
- Is known as The Red Beast


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Great taste in music

Not happy bout :rose's injury

Fan of :bryan2 and :zayn


----------



## Obfuscation

- spears & forearms

- baseball bats & sledgehammers

- nikki's boobs


----------



## Destiny

- enter the void

- bright colors

- whiplash is poor


----------



## Chrome

Been here 7 years now
Has done GFX in the past
Recently conversed with DESO on his wall


----------



## Trublez

Should probably retaliate to this guy's sig http://www.wrestlingforum.com/45810145-post27.html

Botched his last rep to me :sad: 

One of the instigators of Team Feet


----------



## Darkness is here

Who
is
he?


----------



## Obfuscation

- between ken & darkness

- who is he?

- katy perry's hand on her head at all times pose


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Pink
-Green
-Feet


----------



## Trublez

Good poster.
Younger than me.
Stone Cold fan.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Likes Telltale Games
-Is a Wolf
-Joined a year before me


----------



## NoyK

*Still rocking the same avy/sig combo
Almost 1000 points (god dammit give me some)
Probably saved Rollins' leaked pics on his desktop :evil*


----------



## HBK 3:16

NoyK said:


> *Still rocking the same avy/sig combo
> Almost 1000 points (god dammit give me some)
> Probably saved Rollins' leaked pics on his desktop :evil*


-Is wrong, I just changed my avatar :laugh: (through I wish I could get a new sig still, my current one is outdated)
-Wishes he had more points
-Probably saved Zahra's leaked pics on his desktop :wink2:


----------



## Vox Machina

Is a nice dude
Likes Paige
... Still enjoys the Authority for some unearthly reason


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Ambrose/Ziggles Mark
-Is Kickass According to IDONTSHIV
-Does not understand the basedness of the based Authority.


----------



## CJ

- Getting no love in the gfx section
- HBK fan
- Having dinner with the Authority


----------



## DeeGirl

-Has a nice sig
-Located in the land of no surrender
-Leanna Decker fan


----------



## Chrome

Is stupid
Is sexy
Is Flanders


----------



## Kratosx23

Is from Indianapolis. 

Is a fan of the Bulls instead of the Pacers.

Enjoys the sexualization of the human foot.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*-Very opinionated
-Values mic work a lot
-Considers world title reigns to be the ultimate prize for talent*


----------



## Kratosx23

Is partially wrong on the last point. It's not the ultimate prize, it's the ONLY prize. 

Is right on the other two points.

Has a passion for one of my all time most hated wrestlers.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Seventh Son of a Seventh Son

- Keeper of the Seven Keys

- Reload _(b/c it is their 7th album...)_


----------



## Trublez

Oddly mesmerizing sig. 
Has a social group dedicated to him and Wagg....for very fucked up reasons. 
Probably coined the term "tbhayley".


----------



## Bushmaster

*-Sends out some of the best reps :durant3

-avy/sig/name makes me wanna get the Wolf Among Us *(only played episode one since it was free)
*
- Is a Rollinite *:rollins


----------



## McQueen

Criminal

Souper

Huge Bon Jovi fan.


----------



## Bushmaster

-Was robbed by a criminal

-Was asking to Co-op but never Co-op

-Garlic bread


----------



## Chrome

:fuck
:noshit
:brady5


----------



## McQueen

Shiny

Pissed off the other day when D. Rose got injured again. 

Possibly pissed off Patrick Kane got hurt the same evening.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Son of Sam Elliot

- distinct observer of Nicole Kidman's boobs

- would eat at a buffet w/Chris Hero


----------



## Darkness is here

proud TEEM FEET member
digs lesbian action
thinks i am kenney(SURPRISE! SURPRISE!)


----------



## CJ

- likes using out of proportion sigs
- Katy Perry's biggest fan
- friends with Zombo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ said:


> - likes using out of proportion sigs
> - Katy Perry's biggest fan
> - friends with Zombo


Excellent taste in women

Master of rep.

someone I trust. (Y)

Bonus: fellow lover of red heads.


----------



## Obfuscation

- sold his soul for some soles

- doesn't shiv, but would under the right circumstances

- picture detective; finds all the right ones & then shares em. :cena6


----------



## Aizen

***Lay Your Ghost To Rest on the White Walls "the monsters are made, and we have proven that we will be one of them"


***Has seen with his own_ starry_ eyes the magnificent Ants Of The Sky that the prophet Tommy Giles has talked about.


***Would have made his own *Nymphomaniac* movie with Hayley Williams.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Two months younger than me
- Mafia
- More green than me :cry


----------



## charlesxo

still waiting on dibiase :ti
doesn't appreciated the greatness of red nation
prolly a chode


----------



## Obfuscation

- glasses

- incredible manicure

- tattooed knuckles

b/c awkward moment when we all want you to be your avatar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:sodone

kada

:zayn3

entranced by his sig.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Sulecki soles

- would use Alison Brie's pair of arches as a hammock, if possible

- blacks out for Tori Black


----------



## Darkness is here

Red
pink
green


----------



## Paigeology

Katy perry fan
LC Swan fan
joined after me, but has many more posts


----------



## Chrome

Gail Kim mark
Been here a little over a year now
Doesn't seem to post that much


----------



## Paigeology

Chicago fan
has a hell of a lot of stars
seems to have a foot "thing"


----------



## Darkness is here

Teem
feet
member


----------



## Bushmaster

-Only named one thing about the person above him

- probably not the only person to love LC

-sends still Katy Perry rep instead of gifs :mj2


----------



## Allur

Can't spell, which really isn't even surprising
Black
Likes chili


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Finland.

Likes Ricky Gervais.

Might be alluring.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-One of the members I respect most on here, even if we don't always agree.
-Nikki Bella fan
-Been here almost an entire year now.


----------



## Dell

- Marks for the right divas (especially Slay J)
- Writes honest/fair posts and comes across intelligent
- Has less points than me somehow


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Proud Member of Team AJ and Team Sasha
-Somehow Has More Points Then Me.... damn point system :laugh:
-Is on my friends list *hugs*


----------



## Obfuscation

- something about divas

- something that has to instill that they matter

- should theoretically support Eva Maria b/c of this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes the Hayley, and i surmise, other red heads. (Y)

may watch Gaga on American Horror Story next season.

splendid repper who can make a nice pun, which is,in and of itself, no small feat.


----------



## Obfuscation

- "no small feet", if you weel. _(dunno if this happens to be a philosophy of his, however)_

- recognizes the siren call of *RED*

- is someone on here who I feel only has one favorite wrestler; that being Bryan Danielson. :evil


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes feet.

Loves feet.

Supports the feet movement.


----------



## SonoShion

Probably jelly that I had physical contact with Lita.
Could be killed any day by an vicious animal.
DIVAS.


----------



## Tony

- Lives the life of a king
- Hangs out with Joseph Gordon Levitt on a daily basis
- Gonna hook me up with tickets to Seoul one day


----------



## HBK 3:16

EDIT NINJAED

-Straight Edge
-Jesus
-Has a silly sig.


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Paige.
Likes Classic Rock.
Stopped watching Total Divas.


----------



## SonoShion

Username no homage to CM.
Europe.
Possibly a member of a Punkscene & therefore access to babes into BDSM,


----------



## Obfuscation

- Orders bloody mary's; gets mad when he's given a drink instead of what he asked for.

- only rides the subway to act out Fassbender's gaze

- pink hammer


----------



## McQueen

Son of a bitch

Terrible haircut

Would be glad to know I watched 2 PWG shows today.


----------



## Al Borland

Watched 2 PWG shows today
lifetime member
Hunter of Invisible Game


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Canadian.

MCMG fan.

Trent Reznor fan.


----------



## Punkhead

Australian.

Loves tats.

Likes The Miz.


----------



## Obfuscation

- will help me destroy New Found Glory

- tells me that lines overlap in Europe :evil

- knows this is probably the greatest ever:


----------



## Vox Machina

Pale dames
Good flicks
Brawl matches


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has a new name that I approve of.

Has a sig that I approve of. 

Is CHAMP APPROVED.


----------



## Obfuscation

- :CENA

- :CENA & Illuminati 

- orgasmic Renee b/c he's a cheeky bastard


----------



## Achilles

Hayley Seydoux said:


> - :CENA
> 
> - :CENA & Illuminati
> 
> - orgasmic Renee b/c he's a cheeky bastard


He has Natalie Portman in his avatar, and that makes me really happy.

Seems to be French, or at the very least a semi-Francophile.

In you're a woman, he probably wants to see your feet.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is Greek, or merely has a Greek username/title
-His favorite wrestlers are HBK 3:16 approved
-Has a Bella avatar/


----------



## Obfuscation

- judging by the favorites list, is someone who is interested in the WM card

- probably realizes most on here won't even be shitting on WM the day after, despite what most are currently saying atm. _(unless it involves Reigns _8*D)

- aige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes ginger lasses of the paler persuasion

appreciates the finer things in life, like giving a nice foot massage.

likes posting this:







tbhayley.(i love theuse of that tbh, quite honestly.)


----------



## DGenerationMC

Stinks
Likes to be polished
Probably brown-skinned


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a great quote in his sig.

Lives in Washington.

HBK fan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Big Eva and Maryse fan

keeping AJ/Paige marking to a nice minimum in the WOW section :lol

Is Australian (unless just moved there)


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Latina women and pigtails
Gets rekt in Super Smash Bros.
Is Canadian


----------



## Obfuscation

- has a mother who is wet for *Road House*

- will look like Michael Bluth after reading that

- will look in the mirror to see he is looking like Michael Bluth once he realizes that it is true


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sexy Natalie Portman avatar.

Likes the feet.

Apart of the feet movement.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Big Eva and Maryse fan
> 
> keeping AJ/Paige marking to a nice minimum in the WOW section :lol
> 
> Is Australian (unless just moved there)


Just moved here, born in New Zealand.


----------



## Allur

Enjoys ugly feet instead of enjoying nice looking feet
Enjoys kids almost as much as BBR does :kappa
Enjoys gingers so would be all over me if we met


shit


Is not enjoyed by creeps
Enjoys male ass like any other sensible person would
lelsouthernhemisphere


----------



## Callisto

Black
Likes to Skype with trannies apparently
hence is the Finnish Vic


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a very homoerotic sig
-Total Divas fan
-Very outspoken about his opinions.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Divas fan.

Warmed up to Nikki.

Probably wants too see Rusev win at Mania.


----------



## Tony

- Would let Lita's mouth be near his junk
- Also Eva Marie's
- And Maryse's as well


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Likes dancing around in circles

- Thinks he's better than me because of my failing liver

- Most likely to give a church the finger from a safe distance


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Austin Aeries fan.

Likes drinking that Gatorade.

Lives in Washington.


----------



## Oxidamus

From the second most pointless state in all of Australia

A divas mark

Has what I personally consider a more unflattering image of Maryse as a signature


----------



## Obfuscation

- SPAZbox

- science/visions b/c FUCK

- the kind of person designed for the internet


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Chikara.

Likes Chris Sabin.

Looking forward to Taker at Mania.



OXITRON said:


> From the second most pointless state in all of Australia
> 
> A divas mark
> 
> Has what I personally consider a more unflattering image of Maryse as a signature


Without WA the rest of Australia goes broke not being able to steal all our mining money


----------



## Dell

Wants to fuck Maryse

Wants to fuck Nikki Bella

Finally found a GIF of that moment with Lita that I told him to.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

AJ
A fan of Roxanne McKee
Divas


----------



## Tony

- From Florida (poor soul )
- Would book for WCW
- His booking might've prevented WCW from going under


----------



## SonoShion

KOREA
KENDRICK
CALI


----------



## Bushmaster

*Calls me by my real name.

New York :jordan4

No black actors in sig gif*


----------



## Magic

is a casual at dark souls 
will be a casual in bloodborne as well
is going to rekt beyond repair in bloodborne when he duels me. :kobe3


----------



## Chrome

Recently changed his name AGAIN
Dreams of the day WIGGINS is in a Lakers uniform
Is glad Trent Richardson is off the Colts roster


----------



## McQueen

Feet
Bulls
Hopefully knows the protocol when it comes to condiments on a hotdog


----------



## Magic

packers fan
loves Wisconsin
almost as much as he loves cody.


----------



## Obfuscation

- loves me like McQueen does

- WIGGINSLUCKS(?)

- :trips8


----------



## Tony

- Sig :zayn3
- Portman :zayn3
- Feet :zayn3


----------



## Aizen

*** California Love.


*** Live the life of a Westside player where cowards die and the strong ball.


*** A state that's untochable like Eliot Ness.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Coma Ecliptic

- 7/5/15

- SOON


----------



## Chrome

The fearless leader of Team FEET :thecause
New Hayley sig tbhayley 
Likes the color pink


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The Consigliere to Hayley Seydoux's Don
Quentin Tarantino did it for Chrome
Tickling Feet


----------



## Obfuscation

- WF's Sean O'Haire

- supports the loss of animals for dames to slide into leather

- puts the nostalgia of dynasty warriors back into my mind


----------



## SonoShion

Encourages rasslinbox way too often :mj2
Sono > Tarantino & he knows it.
Thinks Donnie Darko is shite iirc & I'm watching it for the 1st time atm.


----------



## Magic

poor taste in women
poor taste in movies
and a poor taste in food since he likes Italian

:kappa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

kind

identity crisis

master of green rep rants and his domain


----------



## Obfuscation

- FAKE

- blends in w/other brown objects

- probably doesn't even know what festivus is

well shit

--------

- was just DUPED

- earned his vote for #teamFEET 

- knows his use of tags leaves me :mj2 w/appreciation


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes red heads.

Lives in an Electric Chapel.

Has 32,000 odd more posts than me.


----------



## Callisto

One of the more objective posters on here.
Apparently from New Zealand
Probably lives inside a fortress to keep out poisonous spiders and snakes


----------



## Trublez

Enjoys trolling butthurt diva marks on here.
His tag team partner is Londrick.
Couldn't stick with one avatar longer than a week if his life depended on it.


----------



## Chrome

Great taste in rep images
Located in Fabletown
Changes his name often


----------



## Oxidamus

For BIGBY WOLF
Porn connoisseur
Porn aficionado
Porn repper


Ninja'd by CHROME


FOR CHROME
Porn connoisseur
Porn aficionado
Porn repper



:brodgers


----------



## Trublez

Ninja'd by an internet browser. :brodgers
Liked Sasha Banks before it became cool. :brodgers
Didn't like that one time I repped him with that Emma Butt gif in the bath because of her huge fake titties. :brodgers


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Carol Seleme is hot
- Doesn't like the Ascension Tag Team
- Likes Lisa Marie Varon's butt.


----------



## Chrome

Fellow 12er
Going vintage with his sig
Used to post a lot in Rants, but doesn't anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good taste in wrestlers

From the state where all my relatives live

always has an excellent sig.


----------



## CJ

- G.O.A.T. Decker repper
- Smilie connoisseur
- Francophile


----------



## Obfuscation

- panda w/gun

-









- decided the Jericho inspired mix w/his common name was passe


----------



## McQueen

Will
Kill
Him


----------



## Shagz

Not a fan of Christy Mack

Location: highway jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Join Date: Jul 2006


----------



## Chrome

Once put a naked woman in his sig (Not that I'm complaining or anything. :evil)
Is happy Alex Riley has resumed his in-ring career
Has more points than posts


----------



## Obfuscation

- hairbush collection; not for the head

- probably acts out the motion in his avatar whenever he finds a new gif for his sig _(understandable)_

- knows flats w/o socks on a hot day are :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Presumably likes Hayley Williams, not Hayley Mills

better red-head than dead

has no time for a Blade Runner sequel

still understands the finer things in life which is no small feat.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Sulecki :mark:

- Decker :mark:

- doesn't approve of either of them being called a turd


----------



## CJ

- Redheads :mark:
-








- Was seemingly paying attention that time I explained my username


----------



## Vox Machina

GFX maker
Likes Leanna Decker
Is generally an awesome dude


----------



## Darkness is here

Fellow '14er
has more points than me
and maybe i know him?


----------



## Bushmaster

-Joined the forum a year ago

- wanted to be missed

-Katy Perry fan. The same Perry who performed at the Super Bowl halftime show. A Super Bowl which the Patriots won :brady3 :bill :gronk


----------



## Tony

- Patriots fan
- Would love it if Rollins wins his match at Mania
- Would love it if Rollins cashes in at Mania


----------



## Gretchen

Great taste in music
Great taste in anime
Haven't talked to him in a while


----------



## Mr. Socko

-Came up with "King of Make me look Strong Style" moniker (to my knowledge)
-Appreciates in ring workrate
-Possible relation of the Briscoes?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Marks for Randy Orton.

Is irish.

Happy to see how well Ireland are doing at Rugby lately.


----------



## Bushmaster

-John Cena fan


-Hates Seth Rollins

- Aussie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Ultron

Likes the first of the month of May, for some reason. 

Is from Boston and I share in his need to see the Avengers new movie! :mark:

Seriously, the days cant go by fast enough!


----------



## Gretchen

One of the most liked posters on here
Funny dude
Would love to see a remake of The Phantom Menace with Bryan cast as Qui-Gon and Goldust as Darth Maul


----------



## Tony

- Rollinite
- Anticipating Punk's UFC debut
- Looking forward to the ladder match at Mania


----------



## Joff

Fellow Beatles fan
Member of #TEEMFEET 
liked anime


----------



## Obfuscation

- Benoit'd

- would have fired Paul Walker, if he didn't do it to himself.

- gay for Brady. not that there is anything wrong w/that


----------



## McQueen

Murder

Death

Kill


----------



## Pratchett

-No longer resembles Al Pacino from Serpico
-The AntiCody
-Probably still doesn't want us to suck each other's dicks yet


----------



## McQueen

Into swinging
Password is "Wife Swap"
The real reason for the Cuckholds on here


----------



## Obfuscation

- gay

^^

^^

just really gay. in that bad way.


----------



## McQueen

Watches French movues
CHIKARA
And Children, has the audacity to call me gay.


----------



## Tony

- Has a beef with Hayley
- Clever pun as an avatar
- Probably thinks Steve McQueen is the coolest guy ever


----------



## Pratchett

-Is a sinner comfortable with the sinning life
-Nice dancing sig
-Korean girls FTW, imo (Y)


----------



## McQueen

His wife knows the answer for the olf slogan "Where's the beef"
Lives on Discworld
Was the inspiration for Groot


----------



## Joff

enjoys his women like he enjoys paul walker- hot and limb
one of the ppl on this site i'd dick rub with

i can't think of a 3rd thing, i'll just say awesome


----------



## Tony

- Named after the biggest piece of shit in Game of Thrones
- Would love a piece of Natalie Dormer
- Gets slapped by imps on the regular


----------



## Punkhead

Team Feet.

I see him in this thread more than in the rest of the forum.

Sports fan.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Let's people know what kind of rep he'd like.

Probably the second biggest Hayley Williams mark. 

Is 'Making a name for himself' according to his rep.


----------



## Vox Machina

"Get me off this show"
Didn't include the GOAT for his sig/poster competition gif.
:goofy


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That card looking thing in his signature implies he's part of some forum cult.

That thing next to the card looking thing looks like an undead KKK member.

Soul Cat is probably in the KKK.


----------



## Joff

Best graphics poster, if i had to guess if he was a serial killer or not I'd say no without question. He may or may not be plotting something though.

Gave me a warning once for posting inkman in a thread

Has pretty close to the same amount of posts as me. Seems all too convenient


----------



## Obfuscation

- only eats when spoon fed

- doesn't demand to be referred to as "the jof", it's common knowledge

- slices heads off unless referred to as "the jof". this is an irl thing & not relation to the show Game of Thrones.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Watches Game Of Thrones.

Wishes they could be spoon fed...maybe.

Feet.


----------



## Becky

- Great username

- Probably loves cricket or rugby

- The sig....


----------



## Chrome

Taylor Swift fan
Been here nearly 2 years now
Has been repped a full size image of my new avy :evil


----------



## charlesxo

Key Rome
Legit memberside of Team Feet
:rose2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes tattooed chicks.

Platinum member.

Could be a fan of the anime Bleach.



Meth Rollins said:


> - Great username
> 
> - Probably loves cricket or rugby
> 
> - The sig....


Rugby all the way, though with NZ doing so well in the cricket World Cup I'm shamelessly a cricket fan for a bit.


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't seem to like my sig
Kinda likes my avy though
Probably enjoyed Nikki Bella's promo on AJ this week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows which posters suck

excellent taste

exemplary avatar! (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

- had a brief shared identity w/Chrome via recent avatars

- decided JOUSTING Danielson is too iconic & the fact Trish/Lita not doing that irl was too much of a tease

- but surely doesn't object to seeing it via someone else's avatar tho :evil


----------



## Chrome

Should also rock the Lita/Trish avy one day :evil
Sasha Foxxx fan
Hopes the Raiders don't completely suck this year


----------



## Obfuscation

- Tickle Abuse aficionado

- that iconic sig :mj2

- one day hopes to meet a laughing amazon


----------



## NoyK

*- Still likes feet (and always will im sure :side: )
- Probably has seen more colours than picasso on his TRIPS
- Won't admit Randy Orton's gold years are yet to come :evil*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-May like Motley Crue
-Probably knows something
-Intelligent


----------



## NoyK

*- Finally changed his avy/sig combo
- Paige :yum:
- Is having a long-ass dinner with the authority*


----------



## Darkness is here

Resident of paradice city
Has a big heart
My best friend <3


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Loves LC Swan
-Loves Katy Perry
-Is Darkness


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Has a good taste in women
A worse taste in "Current Favorites"
Doesn't know it's actually "nemesisdivina" not "nemesisdiva"


----------



## Obfuscation

- guy who was jesus not being jesus punching people

- Mascara Dorada fan :mj2

- Dead. b/c that's what the government believes.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Hayley Williams
-Pink and Green
-The Void


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- nice guy
- stone cold and HBK are his favorites but prefers SCSA
- more posts than me even though joined earlier. DAMN!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Name is not Brutus.

Joined 4 months after I signed up.

Currently online.*


----------



## Obfuscation

- unwanted haircuts

- owns the $9.99 shirt

- EGGMAN


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes feet
- Likes redheads
- Likes The Venture Bros


----------



## Darkness is here

Vegan
hates non-vegans
probably hates me too since i eat meat!


----------



## Becky

- Enjoys a good steak

- Loves LC Swan

- Been on here a year now


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Taylor Swift (Y)

British.

NXT fan.


----------



## Vox Machina

Wants specific types of rep
Enjoys Hayley Williams looking like a butterfly
Has never spoken to me


----------



## Chrome

Funny avy
Has yet to give a like
Should go back to his awesome Bryan sig


----------



## Darkness is here

Bryan mark
has a thing for FEETS
gave me a strange rep just now


----------



## Chrome

Should be used to my strange reps by now
Would love a premium membership 
Yesterday was his 1-year anniversary on WF


----------



## Becky

- Feet enthusiast
- Hates shoes (potentially)
- Coming up for the 12,000th post


----------



## Chrome

Taylor Swift fan
Funny name
Is from Leeds


----------



## Darkness is here

Knows me pretty well
Stays in a strange place
getting used to hiis reps now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

nice repper

not very self-assured

okay in my book.


----------



## Becky

- Seems a knowledgeable chap

- Lives somewhere sunny

- Lana <3


----------



## HBK 3:16

EDIT:

-Taylor Swift
-Meth
-Yorkshire


----------



## Vox Machina

Not as big an HBK fan as I am
Bigger fan of Stone Cold though
RUSEV CRUSH


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of Taka Michinoku
- Fan of Daniel Bryan
- Not a fan of Roman Reigns



Darkness is here said:


> Vegan
> hates non-vegans
> probably hates me too since i eat meat!


Where did I ever say or show signs that I hate non vegans?

Also, your second statement is exactly the same as your 3rd statement. unk2


----------



## Tony

- From Egypt
- Likes AJ Lee
- Enjoys a giraffe up his nose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Likes Asian girls
Likes NXT
Is from LA*


----------



## McQueen

Not my Boss
Not Big Boss
Not the BOSS :bruce3


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Underestimates BBR's legit bossiness
-On a highway jammed with broken heroes
-Has been here for a timespan that includes almost half my life.


----------



## Dark Paladin

HBK 3:16 said:


> -Underestimates BBR's legit bossiness
> -On a highway jammed with broken heroes
> -Has been here for a timespan that includes almost half my life.


1) Seems like a pretty chill dude.
2) Good poster.
3) Joined in October 2014 (I ran out of shit to say :cena)


----------



## Gretchen

Jobbing to a jobber
Is therefore a main eventer because it cancels out.
Marks for a drug addict, an obnoxious *******, and an icon of the gay community.


----------



## Nostalgia

Has more posts than me now
Likely looking forward to Mania
Rollins avy


----------



## Vox Machina

Has 9 points
Likes Pokemon
Is nostalgic


----------



## Gretchen

My brother.
Part of the three poster chain of Ziggler marks along with myself and Nostalgia.
Not a fan of the Canids.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-"OH MY GOD, HBK HAS JUST HIT THE SWEET CHIN MUSIC!"
-Dat Rollins :rollins
-Has 3,000 more posts then me.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nice sig

Pretty decent poster

Has more posts than me, despite being around for 5 months.*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Sig is not PG

Fan of EC3

At home, watching the WWE Network for $9.99! :jordan4*


----------



## McQueen

Black.... Hole of greatness.
Tom Bradiphile
Very bloodborny of late.


----------



## CJ

- Arn Anderson
- Winston Wolf
- Hates Cody


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dat Leanna Decker
-Not a fan of surrender
-Has less posts then me despite being around for three more years.


----------



## Addychu

-OKAY AWESOME SIG!
-Has good taste obviously, we actually share the same all time favourite wrestlers!
-Has posted alot, obviously loves to have big discussions about Wrestling.


----------



## Vox Machina

Enjoys interracial cuckolding with the cuckold guy
Currently in a feud with Catalanotto
Likes Buffy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Likes Daniel Bryan
Likes Dolph Ziggler
Likes anime*


----------



## Gretchen

Yearning for a Brie Bella divas title run.
Enjoys Rollins promos.
Part of the #RejectRomanReigns movement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wants Roman Reigns to hold the title for a year
Thinks Ziggler has excellent booking
Supports a failed Rollins cash in because it's best for business *


----------



## The True Believer

-Has a suit fetish. :side:
-Like Chibi Wrestlers
-Thinks Sasha Banks is purty


----------



## Vox Machina

Is no longer a kingpin
Likes hoodies
Has a thing for Spider-Man


----------



## Allur

Feminine voice
Once almost destroyed my ears with his falsetto
Homosexual


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Finland
-Bald guy with scarf
-Joined in the year 2012


----------



## McQueen

Hot Black Kids (WAGG?)
Loves Bible Passages
And possibly wearing a midriff bearing T-Shirt as they read this.


----------



## Obfuscation

- revelation of Jay Cutler

- bad ass billy paxton

- didn't make reference to COCONUT PETE but I like to think he's aware


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

never erring taste.

Likes PWG

the Master Splinter to my Donatello


----------



## Obfuscation

- big fan of figuring out the connotation behind the name of Gail Kim's finishing move 

- pro-:benson from head to toe

- fights sickness like Death Blossom


----------



## Aizen

*** Coma Ecliptic

*** SOON!! :mark:

***Excitement


----------



## Gandhi

- Vegan
- Thinks Lauren Hanley is hot
- Listens to Pink Floyd


----------



## Obfuscation

- original theme Gandhi

- 2012 rants alumni

- Would live on Gargantua II


----------



## Tony

- Uee :zayn3
- IU :zayn3
- Zayn :zayn3


----------



## Dell

Has amazing taste in AoA members
Has amazing taste in Red Velvet members
Has a flawless IU avatar.


----------



## Chrome

AJ fan
From the UK
Cute sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Note Dame

Likes college basketball

Is a good repper with an impressive array of sigs


----------



## Obfuscation

- one of many teamFEET members on this page :mj2

- ironically has a sig that cuts off at the area of the feet

- has that section kept away in his computer for those night when he needs a pick me up


----------



## WWFSoldier

Is a Mod

Haley Williams as Sig

Has not replied to any of my threads in recent memory


----------



## Pharmakon

-Likes Krispy Kreme Doughnuts
-Is a WWF Soldier
-Rollins Fan


----------



## Gretchen

Usertitle literally says Russia Sushi
Remembers that classic moment when Curtis Axel slammed the genesis of McGillicutty brother
A fan of Daniel Bryan's passion for koalas.


----------



## Obfuscation

- one of many to have the same avatar after tonight

- phil

- probably made the same face triple h did when rock came out b/c of how cringe that entire 25 minutes was


----------



## McQueen

-real life version of Andre from The League

-reason CHIKARA failed A

-wants to buy my wrestling DVDs.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-May or may not be Lightning
-May or may not be Steve
-Has a shit ton of posts.


----------



## Chrome

Happy Paige and AJ won last night
Lacing Scott Steiner's boots
Hopes Charlotte does well on the main roster


----------



## CJ

- team feet 4 life
- sig rotation
- still has less posts in the smilie thread than me


----------



## Obfuscation

- not a teamFEET member, but probably in spirit when it comes to some of the Decker pics

- wouldn't mind TNA having an event in an arena like WM had last night if ever possible :hmm:

- one of the SMILEY AFICIONADOS


----------



## Buttermaker

Poster formally known as The Primer.
Once told me to watch Meng videos on youtube from late 90's WCW
Real name is Cody?? Correct me if I'm wrong, my memory is slightly foggy.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-"HEY YO!"
-Damn Red Sox p, sorry; Tampa Bay Rays fan here)
-Made a WCW booking thread.


----------



## Mike Smalling

Fan of Shawn Michaels
Fan of Stone Cold Steve Austin
Has a very hot woman in his avatar pic


----------



## Punkhead

10 year anniversary on this forum this year.

Chelsea fan (Y)

In Solitude.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Hayley the best name in that drop down bar

- now realizes I just saw PAIGE made the list too 

- convinces me more that he's the European me :mj2


----------



## Tony

- Has entered the void
- The void is filled with a lot of movies
- 75% of those movies involve FEET


----------



## Chrome

Has helped Cody find Asian FEET
Interesting gif in sig
Is hoping :rose comes back healthy and STAYS healthy


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Serious foot fetsih

Can i say that 3 times?


----------



## Obfuscation

- tuxes & gimp

- jokerbrose

- has a location that isn't "welcome to the jungle" & that's a surprise


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Redheads
Dames
Sheamus


----------



## Obfuscation

- one of the few left standing in BTB

- no lace; only leather

- KAMELOT _(iirc...or i'm just mixing up Floridians and their enjoyment)_


----------



## Vox Machina

Has a WOAT Sheamus sig
Is currently 1-2 in movie suggestions for me
Loves pink and green


----------



## Tony

- Filled with soul
- Has a superkick that can make Ziggler, The Young Bucks, and HBK cry
- Would love to get chopped by Flair


----------



## Vixxxenn

- likes anime
- probably straight edge
- lives in cali


----------



## Bushmaster

Sasha Banks fan

Has probably felt an earthquake before

gives Vince his money


----------



## Punkhead

Ultimately, is the new black.

Probably didn't press THE BUTTON.

Great choice of favorite wrestlers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has good taste in music

used to be a Man o warrior

likes lucha, especally AAA, which is a very commendable trait to have. (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Lovely tickle avy :wink2:
New Lana Del Rey sig
Is back to reality now!


----------



## Obfuscation

- Has effectively gone brush exclusive

- baby oil connoisseur 

- would prefer to have the Pelicans make it into the Playoffs over Thunder, like myself. :evil


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is into the feet.

Likes pink.

Been here for 9 years.


----------



## Vox Machina

Jealous of The Miz
Lita confused
Is Australian


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The Mitsuhide Akechi to my Oda Nobunaga (Don't pull a Honnoji on me or my Hideyoshi will avenge my demise)
Musou/Warriors fan
The only person I know of on this forum that has watched Three Kingdoms other than myself


----------



## HBK 3:16

EDIT:

-Lives in Florida
-Cool Sig
-Has a WCW booking thread/


----------



## Deeds

Is the WWE hardcore champ
has very powerful dining friends
has great taste in wrestlers


----------



## Chrome

Recently had a name change
:ambrose4 mark
Low post count


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hoards avatars

Has one of the most recognizable sigs on this board

Is a real TEAM player


----------



## Chrome

Should keep his current avy imo
Great repper
Has over 30,000 points


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The Sole of TeamFEET
Toes the line
Heels it up from time to time


----------



## MaybeLock

KNOWS he belongs to TeamTRAP

LOVES dem leather pants

His previous sig must come back asap :creepytrips


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Is incorrect on me belonging to TeamTRAP
KNOWS he belongs to TeamLEATHER
Will be reassured that my previous sig (the German leather model) will return soon


----------



## Obfuscation

- teamLEATHER :hmm:

- inspiring faction warfare

- german model aficionado


----------



## SonoShion

_The Strange Color of Your Body's Tears_ the first thing jumping in his mind when hearing LEATHER.
Won't think twice when I'd pitch him the idea of moving to Seoul.
Sex in a church.


----------



## Tony

- Endorses ASIABOX
- Parties with JGL irl
- Would take me to Seoul to look at Korean babes


----------



## Obfuscation

- The soles of Seoul

- very japan sig

- might have heard HIAC 2015 is set for STAPLES CENTER


----------



## HBK 3:16

EDIT:

-El Generico 
-Hayley Williams
-Good mod


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Paige.

Fan of women wrestlers.

And that's the bottom line...


----------



## Vixxxenn

like Hayley Willilams
listens to parmore
been a member since 2011


----------



## 3MB4Life

Sasha Banks fan

Appreciates womens wrestling

Lives in a way nicer part of the world than I do


----------



## Obfuscation

- Heath Slater

- Drew McIntyre

- that other guy


----------



## Pratchett

-Rotating sig

-Nuns :trips5

-Oh captain, my captain


----------



## Callisto

Turned 1000 a few months ago
Still waiting on the new pair of dentures and a supply of Bengay I promised him.
Lives in Narnia part time I reckon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has an epic sig.

Is Eva approved :eva2

Having a constant dinner party.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Approves of dat :nikki
-Has a Confused Lita as an avatar
-Approves of dat Maryse


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Heads, Shoulders, Knees and Toes
The Bottom Line Because He Said So :cudi
Detests discrimination


----------



## Knocks

- avi and sig game is strong

- would love to see him stick to a BTB

- not going to hazard a guess as to what his username means :jim


----------



## Obfuscation

- FAT Halpert

- constantly knocking on death's (aka inactivity) door

- stereotypical but completely needed: RODGERS


----------



## DesolationRow

-FEET

belonging to

-PALE

-REDHEADS


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Renaissance Man

Alliteration Abundance

High Quotations Quotient


----------



## Shagz

Has a good BTB
Has a leather pants fetish
Joined in 2006


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes wrestlers catchphrases.

Might be Australian.

Or just Down Under...


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Fan of the divas

Fellow Aussie

Dat ass in the sig


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Suited Men
-Suited Criminal Men
-Working on his abs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Divas fan.

Cool guy.

HBK fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

- has never seen ECW ONS 06 in full b/c once Lita imitates fellatio, there's no possible peak left

- the 1 billionth comment on that Maryse photo

- marks for male wrestlers too, i'm sure. just not quite sure who they may be 8*D


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Sheamus's new look.

Fella.

The void. But how do I enter it?



Hayley Seydoux said:


> - has never seen ECW ONS 06 in full b/c once Lita imitates fellatio, there's no possible peak left
> 
> - the 1 billionth comment on that Maryse photo
> 
> - marks for male wrestlers too, i'm sure. just not quite sure who they may be 8*D


Only ever seen the Lita/Edge/Foley vs. ECW match.

Brock, Rock, Orton, the rest of the male wrestlers thesedays are either boring or basically jobbers.


----------



## Deeds

Puts shrimps on barbies
cool username pun
the 1,000,000,001st Maryse comment.


----------



## theidealstranger

Is a fan of Dean Ambrose
Is from England
Loves Bleach


----------



## Becky

Is a stranger 
Fan of Cyanide and Happiness 
Has been on this site for some years.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has great taste in wrestlers
-No longer gives a damn
-:rollins


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

:ambrose3
:aj3
:austin3


----------



## Punkhead

A smiley is worth a thousand words.

Therefore has just written a 3 000 word essay.

I doubt this would work in school, though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

:rock5
unk
:edge2


----------



## Punkhead

Oh baby, baby,

Oops,

He did it again.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

aige
*Accepts Hayley Williams rep.

Supports AAA over every other wrestling promotion.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Hates Stephanie McMahon
- Fan of Brock Lesnar
- Watches TNA


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Clone High.

Into ****** porn.

Very seriously explained me the situation in Middle East a few years ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

- ghosts

- white walkers

- snow angels

:evil


----------



## Pratchett

-#teamFEET makes the biggest impact in this place
-Staunch supporter of Sister Wrath's holy mission
-the joy of red hair


----------



## Obfuscation

- gave me one of the best things i've ever seen via rep :zayn3

- still owes me a 5th movie rec, but I'm ok w/4. :evil

- debating dumping all of his funds into kickstarter to get films about zombie cheerleaders & giant creatures made


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- could cause seizures
- 'x' is silent
- #teamFEET


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still has that horrifying yet creative avatar.

:rollins

Has a very well done signature.


----------



## Chrome

Have repped him my avy more than once
Lovely new Nikki Bella avy
Has over 3000 points


----------



## Obfuscation

- has more will power than I to peruse the WWE section on a constant basis.

- vintage favorite thing to do is sending proper Stacy Keibler material

- has potentially made me realize hair brushes could be my new favorite thing :hmm:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

FREAKS & GEEKS
Had a good BTB in the days of yore
Has been mod for a good couple of years now


----------



## Buttermaker

Used to only see you in the BTB section
Has recently changed handle.
Probably has a killer Be the Booker..


----------



## Melons

Takers Revenge said:


> Used to only see you in the BTB section
> Has recently changed handle.
> Probably has a killer Be the Booker..



Doesn't appreciate apostrophes in nouns 
Makes decent threads
Probably knows how to make a wicked milkshake


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Melons 
-Vultures
-2015er


----------



## Pharmakon

-Was nominated for 14'er of the year
-Is at a dinner party with the Authority
-His current favorite is Seth Rollins


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*From the same place as Booka T
From the same place as Undertaker
Some Anime girl avatar, which is always awesome to see on wrestling forums.*


----------



## Aizen

*** His close friends call him "Noct"


*** Plays a Fender Mustang MG69/MH/Car electric guitar which he eventually names "Muttan" 


*** Would practice the Bayley to belly all day if necessary.


----------



## Obfuscation

- possibly read this online: _"BTBAM bassist Dan Briggs says new album features mostly clean vocals"_

- if he heard the first single, probably isn't surprised by this

- still unsure if he is a demon hunter by trade, or if he just really likes that band. :hmm:


----------



## Aizen

*** Clean vocals/outstanding guitar melodies in a BTBAM song is always The Endless Obsession for me, _Mordecai_ (Y)

*** Been wanting for an answer if I like the band Demon Hunter, I may or may not answer that 8*D

*** I feel like he is the type of person who enjoys listen to Eurodance :hmm:


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a sick sick
-Is a hunter of demons
-Got ignored by Scott Steiner


----------



## Obfuscation

- Paige's thighs

- AJ's boots

- whatever there is to like about Charlotte from an aesthetics perspective


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

El Generico.

Sami Zayn.

Electric Chapel.


----------



## Punkhead

Nice music taste.

Divas.

Plot.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Hayley Williams

Punk

In 20's


----------



## McQueen

Female 

Wants to be a wrassler 

Underage therefore probably accustomed to PM's from WAGG and Cody asking about her hair and feet.


----------



## LadPro

- Is a member of WF

- Joined in 2006

- Is a hunter of invisible game


----------



## Gretchen

Loves me
Marks for Derrick Bateman, an influential figure in the gay community, and the Illuminati 
May or may not have set up an account on a certain chan board stream site


----------



## HBK 3:16

-:rollins
-DAT NEVILLE
-Superkicks people probably.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a great sig
Paige fan, which is great
Lacing Steiner's boots and he has no sympy for you still.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excellent Bayley avatar

connoisseur of Case Closed

finally has returned to this forum (Y)


----------



## CJ

- TeamPale :yes
- D Bryan :yes
- Hilarious :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Jericho

loves the ladies of a whiter shade of pale

Leanna Decker's panda has his back.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat Decker.

Never surrenders.

Approaching 4 full years here.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May enjoy Nikki Bella's backside
May enjoy Maryse's backside
Aussie which is Awesie.*


----------



## Trublez

Been on here for a decade.
Can't stick to one font colour.
Probably cried when Emma slapped the shit out of Bayley a few weeks back.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is correct
**Has a gif of said moment*
*Joined in my birthmonth.*


----------



## Gretchen

May or may not have watched Samurai Champloo and be acquainted with Mugen's greatness.
Ultimate pro wrestling dream is for Bayley to hug Brock Lesnar.
And then hit him with the Hug-Plex to pull the ultimate upset.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Japanese crotch chop
-Has great taste in wrestlers
-Has high rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the Champloo is excellent 
May have heard of/played the Champloo PS2 game Side-Tracked, super fun
Would prob love if Young Bucks came in and wrecked the tag divisions winning the NXT and WWE tag gold at the same time.


EDIT - Forced me to edit my post
Is pretty awesome
and fast apparently
*


----------



## Tony

- Didn't choose the hug life, hug life chose him
- Been in this forum for almost 10 years
- Would mark if Bayley won the NXT Women's title


----------



## Punkhead

Still sXe.

Asian chicks.

Has sealed his fate by choosing Team Feet as it will eventually succumb to the almighty Team Pale. Believe that.


----------



## Obfuscation

- MANOWAR

- HAMMERFALL

- HAYLEY singing w/various other people


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Epilepsy inducing signature.

Still in that Electric Chapel.

Has so many posts.


----------



## Obfuscation

- not into much of the current roster employed by WWE

- is pro-Divas among their selection, however

- possibly from both on screen _*&*_ aesthetics sake.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was correct on all three accounts.

Fella.

Natalie Portman.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Likes glamorous women

Is happy AJ has retired

Thinks Maryse is the most beautiful woman the WWE has ever had


----------



## CJ

- Paul London fan
- Apparently wants to be a Diva
- Likes France


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still got dat Leanna Decker.

Seriously dat Decker.

Just look at her!


----------



## CJ

- Great taste in Divas
- Probably not gonna miss AJ
- Vive la France


----------



## Darkness is here

Live in the land of no surrender
Made me embarrassed last night
Has a good taste in women


----------



## Becky

Lives in darkness
Katy Perry <3
Loves LC Swan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Adorable Swift gif.

Team Pale.

Seriously dat gif!


----------



## Darkness is here

Eva mark
Cena mark?
Probably still celebrating the world cup win


----------



## Chrome

Wants to see some TITTIES
Has no friends :mj2
Getting over in the mid-card


----------



## Darkness is here

Member of my rival group
Knows me well
Has probably ran out of ticking gifs :vince2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably doesn't get along with Firey Fox's.

Team feet.

Brings back memories of Lita/Trish.

NINJA'D

Ninja'd me.

Katy Perry.

Made me have to edit my post.



Darkness is here said:


> Eva mark
> Cena mark?
> Probably still celebrating the world cup win


I'm from New Zealand...so definitely not celebrating.


----------



## Chrome

From New Zealand
Is definitely NOT celebrating
Hopes Nikki holds the Divas title for a long time



Darkness is here said:


> Has probably ran out of ticking gifs :vince2


Nah, I've just been lazy with updating my sig. Sometime soon though, so don't worry. :wink2:


----------



## Darkness is here

Bryan mark
Will be having a new SIG soon
Misses kenney



EvaMaryse said:


> Probably doesn't get along with Firey Fox's.
> 
> Team feet.
> 
> Brings back memories of Lita/Trish.
> 
> NINJA'D
> 
> Ninja'd me.
> 
> Katy Perry.
> 
> Made me have to edit my post.
> 
> I'm from New Zealand...so definitely not celebrating.


You guys did very well, you should be proud of your team's performance.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Offered me some words of encouragement.

Is in a world of darkness.

So might need to pay their electricity bill.


----------



## Punkhead

Always a nice avatar and/or signature.

On my friends list.

Likes Jack Swagger's ass.


----------



## Aizen

*** Manowar Manowar living on the road when we're in town speakers explode.

*** He believe in the power and the might and the gods who made metal are with him tonight.


*** Where the lines overlap he see/hear the thunder in the sky.


----------



## Trublez

Needs to provide evidence of the demons he has successfully hunted otherwise I'll just conclude that he's a fraud and a SCARED COWARD.

Is either floating in the air right now or is just a fan of the song by Phil Collins. 

Appreciates the beauty that is Miss Carol Seleme. bama


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Intimidating
Aggressive
Likes a brunette woman


----------



## Bushmaster

-Fan of Paul London

- uses twitter

-french


----------



## McQueen

-not a fan of the Argonian Master Race

-not new at the whole black thing

-is ultimate


----------



## Magic

casual at bloodborne


couldn't beat the final bosses in one try like me. :banderas


too much of a coward to 1v1 me :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation

- only believes lies if Costanza approved

- video games like a GEEK

- sex w/a bag of weed like in those movies about weed & burgers


----------



## Tony

- Seizure inducing sig
- Questions Flair's sexuality 
- Got to see Punk/Lesnar and Bryan/Cena live at Summerslam 2013 (Lucky :mj2)


----------



## Oxidamus

QTKOREANGIRLS

Often called SEJ but won't pull a TAR and name himself SEJ. :bow

Apparently also anime aficionado


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Australia.

Has a blog, but its on hold.

Has made a name for themself apparently.


----------



## Punkhead

Aussie.

Eye-candy avatar.

Viewing user profile at the moment of writing.


----------



## Trublez

Has a thing for young, pale chicks.

Was my buddy even during my dark days on here. 

Camping with Cody outside Hayley Williams' house as we speak.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sexy avatar/signature combo.

From Fabletown.

May actually be somewhere else.


----------



## CJ

- From New Zealand
- Maryse
- Probably likes rugby


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Introduced me to the lovely Chelsie Aryn.

Never surrenders.

Likes holding a grudge supposedly.


----------



## Trublez

Would do dirty things to Nikki if given the chance.
Would do abhorrently outrageous things to Maryse if given half the fucking chance.
Lives on the opposite side of the world from me.


----------



## Gretchen

Stoner.
African.
Is the cause if many's troublez (8*D).


----------



## charlesxo

Ain't a cool kid
Prays to Rollings da gawd
Should consider praying to based Kennedy


----------



## Trublez

Is quiet round these parts nowadays.
His rep restrictions complaint from 2013 seems to have been answered in 2015.
Probably misses taking the piss out of MTG in this thread.


----------



## charlesxo

Likes things
Rep'd me back to back.. over a two week period :mj2
Should consider praying to based Kennedy


----------



## Callisto

Gay
Very aroused with Boo's new pixie cut in the new season of Orange is the New Black
Gay


----------



## charlesxo

Clearly a jelly toggaf
Would blow the Joe "Beer Can" Caputo
Should consider praying to based Kennedy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

West Coast.

Premium member.

Making a name for themself.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has an awesome sig and avatar.

Favorite promotion is WWE.

Marks for Brock Lesnar.*


----------



## Gretchen

Rare blue font.
A fan of Doctor Eggman.
Probably understands that Sonic Advance 2 is the GOAT Gameboy game.


----------



## RyanPelley

- Great taste in wrestlers
- Fellow member of TSE's "stable"
- Great kisser


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Bert the Hatman Hort
-From Indiana
-Has over 15,000 posts.


----------



## Trublez

Only watches WWE for Paige and Seth Rollins.
Is unhappy with Ambrose's treatment right now. 
Curb stomp city, bitch.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is probably not modest
-Has an Emma/Bayley gif sig
-Has good taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably misses AJ Lee.

Looking forward to Charlottes call up.

Would like to see HBK vs. The Rock.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Disappointed with Nikki Bella's booking
-Thinks Cena gets too much slack from the IWC
-Has significantly less posts then me; which is weird.


----------



## Obfuscation

- tits

- Divas tits

- aige


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Eternal Sunshine in His Spotless Mind
-Pink and Green
-Hayley


----------



## Pharmakon

-Paige fan
-_Talk about Suplex City Bitch, well Rollins 3:16 says I just Curb Stomped Your Ass, CURB STOMP CITY BITCH!!_ :rollins
-Joined in October 2014 and gained popularity quickly.


----------



## Knocks

- cool usertitle (_down_town funk, amirite)

- didn't know who he was until looking at his previous usernames (i've been gone for months). I remember you 

- likes Ellie Goulding (i'm seeing her live in June, she's supporting Taylor Swift :mark


----------



## Gretchen

Has made his return following many months' absence
Probably likes Blank Space more than Shake it Off (as he should)
Proclaimed to be Oxi's alt account so probably hates Chvrches


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Not to be confused with the Artist Formerly Known as SalisburySuperkick
-:rollins2
-Dat Paige.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Rollins
Paige
Lives in Curb Stomp City, bitch!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Joined a year after me
Has likely been way more active on here than I over the years
Lives in an area with a lotta scary creatures like crocs :O I live with scary creatures called HILLLLLAAABILLIES
*


----------



## Knocks

- been here for a loooooong time

- CM Punk fan :hb

- BAYLEY'S GONNA HUG YOU


----------



## Vox Machina

Hi, Taylor
Football fan?
Apparently a high flyer


----------



## Knocks

- presumably watches the unbreakable kimmy schmidt (i should too; ellie kemper )

- got a badass sig

- may or may not like cats :hmm:


----------



## HBK 3:16

-He is the one who knocks
-TSwifty
-Likes Ellie Kemper


----------



## Bushmaster

Moved to Curb Stomp City :drose


Pretty damn good poster.


His team lost to the GOAT :brady3


----------



## Pharmakon

Is The Ultimate New Black
:thecause
Formerly known as Sith Rollins
Is from *Boss*ton, MA
:sasha


----------



## Tony

- Agrees that Onodera is best girl
- Axelmaniac
- So cold that he could make a shark retire


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Anime
-Asian Girls
-Los Angeles


----------



## Gretchen

Bisexual
Has the _correct_ top two favorites in WWE today
May or may not be a mega Queens Park Rangers mark


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Assumes me to be a soccer fan
-Username is one of my favorite moves
-Lives in Sandy Fork


----------



## Punkhead

Appreciates Paige.

Heart Break Kid 3:16 says I know I'm sexy.

Posts a lot. Like, really a lot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Post's alot.

Is making a name for themself.

Lives the goth look.


----------



## Punkhead

*Posts

*themselves

Appreciates beautiful women.


----------



## Vox Machina

Famous Last Words
Has a sig that kinda annoys me, but I don't know why, don't have any disdain for that band or woman
"It's me, Hayley"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Respects the beard
Has soul
But likely not 9 lives*


----------



## Trublez

Old time member here.
Anime guy.
Probably wouldn't mind being suffocated via a Bayley hug.


----------



## CJ

- Has a thing for Snow White
- Carol Seleme
- Londoner


----------



## Trublez

Makes awesome GFX/GIFS.
Schooled me on what "Land of No Surrender" meant. :lol
Has great taste in women.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined this forum two years ago.

Lives in Fabletown.

Marks for Kurt fucking Angle! :usangle*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Sonic avatar
-Lives in Suplex City :brock2
-Acknowledged by Steiner.


----------



## Punkhead

Attitude Era fan.

Wants Paige reps (who doesn't).

Gets what he wants, though feels like he could get more.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Gives great Paige rep :wink:
-Likes Hayley Williams
-Has dat money for a premium membership


----------



## Trublez

Often confused for being older than he really is.
Accumulated a similar post count as me in this thread in half the time.
Might start getting teased by me like I did with MTG if he doesn't slow it down.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May or may not be reading the RAW spoilers
Now knows I am
Edited his post at 2:14 PM today*


----------



## Gretchen

Great new avatar gif
Probably lives in either Philly or the Steel City
Probably awaits War of the Worlds and Global Wars


----------



## Aizen

*** He defeated the Beast in the Suplex City with the power of a Curb Stomp.

*** He later walk the path of the Immortals with the gold in his hands under the sight of the plebs.

*** And beneath the _Stardust_ in the sky he conquered the Pale Enchantress.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is poetic
-Got ignored by Scott Steiner
-Hunts Demons


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a good fav wrestlers list
May not have noticed they put that feature back on here
Might have that Paige shirt*


----------



## Vox Machina

Basic Huganomics
Haven't seen him around much or at all until recently
Anime fan, so he's cool


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I just came back to posting here last week. Been a few years now. 
Great sig
Must like anime too, so is awesome.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excellent avatar

likes the anime

Case Closed :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Loves pretty ladies
-Loves them sometimes a little too much *wink*
-DBry lifting weights


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Was mistaken for a lesbian

likes to surreptitiously "take matters in hand" in he backseat of his family's car

Loves Paige!!!


----------



## Vox Machina

Loves the Lady of the Dark
Is a good friend of mine
Constantly posts sexual puns


----------



## Pharmakon

-Bryan is his favorite Wrestler. (I just noticed that this was under location)
-Unbreakable
-Usually post on the CB during WWE Shows


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Is from the same state as my Paul London! <3

Is an avid fan of Curtis Axel.

Potentially likes anime?


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Sami Zayn Mark
-Wants to be a pro wrassler
-From the beautiful island of Barbados.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Is a huge Paige mark.

Fan of QUEEN AJ :mark:

Thinks Paige is thick.


----------



## VIPER

Paul London 
Barbados
Getting ignored by Scott Steiner :lol


----------



## bob_bloblaw

>Really into GIFs. 
>Is a premium member with over a thousand posts! 
>Is a breed of snake that has developed an increased intelligence, enabling it to enjoy human-like activity like post things on internet forums.


----------



## Punkhead

Never seen before.

No idea what username means.

Joined yesterday.


----------



## Becky

Has some great taste in women 

May get some Hayley rep soon from me

#TeamPale


----------



## Knocks

- has my favourite sig on the forum 

- i agree with almost all of his favourite wrestlers

- leeds united fan


----------



## Punkhead

Haven's seen in a long time.

Super awesome sig.

Watches a lot of TV shows, including Community!


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Hayley Williams
- Likes Avril Lavigne
- Likes Paige


----------



## Gretchen

Would love a hard giraffe up his nostril 
Getting over in the midcard a.k.a. anxiously fretting over his imminent depush
Marks for Phillip


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Superkicks trolls
-Ass clowns want to see him
-Probably wants to be champ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*HBK fan
Now knows that HBK is in my Top 5 wrestlers to meet list.
Also likes The Boss Not named Bruce Springsteen Sasha Banks.*


----------



## Chrome

Been here nearly 10 years now
Recently returned after a long hiatus
Bayley fan


----------



## Knocks

- may or may not be a bulls fan :hmm:

- likes feet :jim

- has punk at the top of his favourite wrestlers list, like myself unk2


----------



## DeeGirl

- Has a badass username

- Has a fairly hot sig :yum:

- A big NXT fan.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Drugged out Bart Simpson
-LSD Homer
-Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## Shagz

-Bisexaul
-Christian
-Big HBK & Stone Cold fan


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

From Australia

Mildly autistic

Would go to a Glory Hole? (If I remember correctly?)


----------



## Chrome

Big Paul London fan
Thinks Sami Zayn is a heartthrob 
Probably a guy


----------



## Gretchen

Got 99 problems and a trap ain't one
Would love to get squashed by Gail Kim
But beating her would just as grand a feet


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of Paige
- Fan of Seth Rollins
- Fan of The Rock


----------



## Shagz

Join Date: Sep 2012

Location: Cairo, Egypt

Posts: 6,936 

Points: 895


----------



## Gandhi

- Freaked the fuck out over a girl
- Mentioned 4 things about me instead of 3 things
- Isn't social in real life


----------



## HBK 3:16

-From Cairo
-Has a giraffe stuck up his nose
-Named after Gandhi


----------



## Becky

Had a wank in the back of a car
Was recently mistaken for a girl on here
From Curb stomp city


----------



## DeeGirl

A member of #TeamPALE 

From Leeds

A fan of Banks, Owens, Amore, Rollins, Balor, Rusev, Paige and Nikki


----------



## Knocks

- has a real trippy avi and sig

- firmly believes that Mainboy is a cool guy

- can't for the life of me remember the name of the scotland player on his profile and it's really annoying me


----------



## HBK 3:16

-British 
-Loves Ladies Blowing Kisses
-Been a member for almost two years


----------



## Gandhi

- Loves Seth Rollin's entrance music
- Is a huge Paige fan
- Is a leftist


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Egypt.

Okay poster.

Getting over in the midcard.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Doctor Eggman guy
Hails from Suplex City
Aces & Eights*


----------



## CJ

- Anime
- Hugs
- Shimmer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pandas 

Purveyor of pulchritude

Premier poster.


----------



## CJ

- Redheads
- Feet
- King of Cali


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Redheads

Arcade pro

Guru of graphics


----------



## CJ

- D Bryan
- Death Ray
- Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Knocks

- king of gifs

- hooked me up with my avi and sig 

- becky lynch fan, which is good


----------



## Gretchen

Mean is his jam
Is the one who knocks :walt
Probably good friends with Meth Rollins


----------



## Chrome

Is happy Rollins is champ
Is apparently the man the ass clowns want to see
Dat Paige sig :nice


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Fan of the Bulls :mj 
-Fan of Feet
-Fan of Bryan


----------



## Born of Osiris

Sig makes me lol(in a good way)

Part of teamFEET aka tied with teamTRAP for the GOAT faction in the history of the world wide webz :zayn3

Is a fellow Anti-Anti-IWC brother :kobe3


----------



## Gandhi

- Listens to Pandora
- Fan of Metal Gear Solid
- Hates Tazz on commentary


----------



## Vox Machina

Vegan
Giraffe in the nose
Is probably annoyed with people asking if he studies hieroglyphics


----------



## Born of Osiris

My lover

My world.

My universe.

:ha

Seriously...

Great taste in games.

Fellow Persona-user.

Geekier than me maybe :side:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Ranmaru Mori
Go make me some sushi
Now 8*D


----------



## Tony

- Wants to be amused
- Florida native
- Would be a better booker for WCW than Vince Russo


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Straight edge, anime loving person from California, who is going to sin.


----------



## Vox Machina

Not Jackson Browne
Loves Sami Zayn
From Barbados?


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Ziggy/Neville sig
-Pssh no yeah girl
-He's a Cat who has Soul.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just moved to Curb Stomp City.
Should have moved to the far superior Suplex City.
:rollins


----------



## CJ

- Nice avatar (Y)
- Maryse :mark:
- Rugby


----------



## Gandhi

- Prefers reading over listening to audiobooks
- Is a fan of Seth Rollins
- Loves video games because of the ability to do things you can't do in real life


----------



## Chrome

Using the sig he used when he first joined this site
Closing in on 7,000 posts
Not real active in the wrestling sections anymore


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BULLS
8,741 Points
Team Feet


----------



## Knocks

- rams fan

- pokémon-related avatar :hb

- from jersey


----------



## CJ

- Swift
- 2px border
- Breaking bad fan


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Username is potentially inspired by Lana

Has been asked so much about who is in his sig that now he has just added their names

Likes a woman (avatar) that looks like Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Knocks

- loves sami zayn

- doesn't like taylor swift 

- from barbados


----------



## Trublez

Likes Taylor Swift.
From the UK.
Seems like a decent guy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Great avatar.
Great sig.
In Fabletown.


----------



## CJ

- wow regular
- all red everything
- likes aussie rules football


----------



## DeeGirl

- approaching 4 years on Wrestlingforum

- A fan of Leanne Decker

- From the land of no surrender 



Knocks said:


> - has a real trippy avi and sig
> 
> - firmly believes that Mainboy is a cool guy
> 
> - can't for the life of me remember the name of the scotland player on his profile and it's really annoying me


That Scotland player is Paul Hartley :lol. He most notably played for Celtic and is the current Dundee manager.


----------



## Pharmakon

-Simpsons Fan
-Zico Mark
-Formerly known as StupidSexyFlanders


----------



## CJ

- Anime
- Manga
-


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Loves beautiful pale redheads; like me 8*D
-:rollins FELLOW ROLLINITE!
-Smart poster


----------



## CJ

- Divas fan
- Curb Stomp City :rollins
-


----------



## Trublez

His name isn't inspired by Lana (CJ Perry), but rather Chris Jericho.
Sends the GOAT reps. :mckinney
Abandoned these guys and started making gifs instead (the amount of threads there with no replies :smokey).


----------



## CJ

- Thinks my username is inspired by Jericho
- Still from Fable Town
- Probably counting down the days until he can change his username again


----------



## Gretchen

May or may not appreciate the image he was just repped
Probably follows AJ Styles in his mission to remain IWGP Heavyweight Champ
Is probably familiar with the origin of my usertitle


----------



## Trublez

Needs to tell me where his username is inspired from if its not from Jericho.
Is right about me counting down the days until I can get another username change (Trublez ftw :hb)
Started posting really frequently these last few months.

Edit

Ninja'd me.
Had a feud with what I'd say are a pair of "distinctive" individuals from YouTube.
Will always look at me as a stoner. :side:


----------



## CJ

- Missed the what's your name thread :shrug
- Likes Football
- Decker & the panda helped him out this one time


----------



## Chrome

Is active in the Currently Watching threads
The panda's got you
Doesn't approve of Shiv's new avy


----------



## Trublez

Has eradicated any sort of evidence of foot fetishism from his profile.
His last rep to me is now SHIV's avatar which is funny.


----------



## CJ

- Tianna Gregory
- Rollinite
- Probably played The Wolf Among Us a lot


----------



## Bushmaster

Knows how to spot a Rollinite 

*DAT LEANNA DECKER*

Will be making me a :drose with Rollins' face on it.


----------



## CJ

- Rollinite
- GOAT tier sig
-


----------



## SonnenChael

Loves Leanna Decker
Never knew her before CJ
I don't know what's the meaning of the sig below his HM of his waifus.


----------



## CJ

- Never heard of Justified
- Probably good at football
- Joined this year


----------



## Sykova

How do you guys know so much about each other?

I just recognize usernames every once in a while XD


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hails from Germany
Might know of Helloween, epic band
Joined a decade after me but prob known by more people than I am. xD

EDIT- was to Sonnen.

Joined in 07
ROLLINS
BTB, I did that once before it was fun *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has good taste in anime

loves indy wrestling

will probably skip RAW


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of the coolest dudes I met on here ever
made alot of posts in 2 years
Might watch RAW tonight. I am still on the fence, if I had a Nielsen box and could influence their ratings I def 100% would never tune in and just watch online somewhere or next day.*


----------



## CJ

- Changes his avatar a lot
- Appreciates the finer things in life, like hot Redheads
- Got his username from a comic book

- Ninja
- Still using that avi I made him
- No idea what his username means


----------



## Trublez

Needs to link me to that supposed what's your name thread.
Moved on from Velvet Sky to the GOAT redhead.
Has 99 problems but I'm pretty sure Leanna Decker's panda ain't one!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Makes great gifs
Very cool guy
Noctis is the lead character from the upcoming Final Fantasy 15! *









*EDIT - JEEEZ alot of ninjas here for sure xD*


*Great sig
First time I seen his username I thought it was Baby Wolf for whatever reason
Online*


----------



## Bushmaster

Repped me today

Joined the forum in 05, legend status









Is a hugger


----------



## CJ

- Already using








- Sent me some Decker rep :mark:
-


----------



## Irish Dude

Werid avatar and sign
Seems to be a girl
Seems to be one of those girls trying to be badass


----------



## Aizen

*** Doesn't seems to appreciate the magnificent attractiveness of the Red Goddess known as Leanna Decker.

*** Shows a vehement hatred towards the like system and instead wants to be repped his wish has made come true.

*** s*X*e Society.


----------



## Callisto

At a crossroads as to whether he should marry Phil Collins or Ryan Clark
Gaga aficionado
Legend status for making :evaloser and :eva2


----------



## Bret Hart

Lucha, Lucha, Lucha
Does high flying moves
A fellow Nikki mark.


----------



## Pharmakon

Formerly known as Cosmo Kramer
Nikki Bella Mark
Probably has watched every episode of Total Divas


----------



## Trublez

Probably enjoys polishing Curtis Axel's boots.
His sig as if not amusing enough is also tagged with "knife city bitch" making it hilarious imo.


----------



## Irish Dude

Demon Hunter said:


> *** s*X*e Society.


How do you know that?


----------



## Chrome

Aries fan
Wonders how Demon Hunter knows he's part of the sXe society 
Has a Facebook page


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Bulls
-Google
-Chicago


----------



## Obfuscation

- rants

- supports vaginas

- rants b/c vaginas matter


----------



## Gandhi

- Liked the movie Mean Girls
- Liked the movie Taxi Driver
- Watches TNA


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has a "lad" quote in his sig. :side:
-Gandhi
-Giraffe's


----------



## Flux

Likes Stone Cold
Likes Shawn Michaels
Is a lily-livered rooster boy


----------



## HBK 3:16

-From England
-Adam Cole fan
-Is watching me


----------



## Punkhead

Fellow member of #TeamPale and #TeamRedHead 

Great taste in women.

Free Bird.


----------



## CJ

- Accepts Hayley Williams rep
- #TeamPale & #TeamRedHead 
- Loves Lucha


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has impeccable taste in women
-TeamPale & TeamRedHead 
-Great poster.


----------



## The Tempest

Is a cool guy
His nemesis is thehumpdinker
Comes from Curb Stomp City, biatch :rollins


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A Storm
From Italy
Fallout fan*


----------



## CJ

- Likes SandyBrown
- Is a Hugger
- Final Fantasy inspired username


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in the Land of No Surrender
Watches TNA
Good poster.*


----------



## Trublez

Also watches TNA.
Likes his blue font.
Probably hopes that Kurt Angle retains against Eric Young this Friday.


----------



## Bushmaster

Whether it's rep or he sig, Bigby always brings it :cena6

Pretty good poster when talking wrestling

Not even modest.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*RIP Curb Stomp 
20,000 post club
Might also want Rollins vs Owens to main event a WrestleMania. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hails from PA, home of some great crowds

Loves the hug life

enjoys Leva Bates cosplay and blue pants! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

- FEET

- more FEET









- :thosefeet


----------



## Trublez

Used to have a feet sig gif that I couldn't stop watching.
Enjoys closing TNA threads.
Called female by some TNA noobs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Adios, motherfucker


Likes Fables, presumably

Lacks modesty


----------



## Chrome

Can't make his mind up between the Bryan and tickling avys
Not thrilled with the Giants start so far
Has A LOT of points


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Becky Lynch fan
Joined in one of the many years the world "ended"
Getting close to 10,000 points. May remember when points were actually used for stuffs.*


----------



## Chrome

Has a Twitter account
BRIE POWER
My last rep


----------



## Obfuscation

- my brother :thecause

- Has known about Stacy's best quality since early 2000 :mark:

- keeps the dream of :thosefeet being added alive


----------



## HBK 3:16

-NewBlack
-Loves Keibler's ass
-Good mod and poster.


----------



## Dr. Middy

-Apparently loves HBK and Stone Cold
-Got called out by one of the April 2015 rejoiners, only to have an army of supporters back him up (including myself)
-Is one of my friends.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bray Wyatt fan

CM Punk fan

Seth Rollins fan*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Purple glove of the Taker

- supports Sonic getting getting owned

- once had an Aqua Teen Hunger Force sig iirc


----------



## Chrome

Bummed about the Pelicans
Got some Stacy Keibler rep to cheer him up though


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chicago Bulls fan

Dean Ambrose fan

Supports Indy Wrestling*


----------



## The Tempest

A Sonic fan
Is using blue color as a font
A good poster


----------



## Trublez

Joined 2 months ago.
From Italy.
Seems to be one of the rare good posters that joined in 2015.


----------



## Obfuscation

- enjoyed seeing Maria Marley's feet while in my sig

- will probably be able to find access to more of her videos than I can b/c that's his thing

- sig w/them thighs


----------



## Trublez

Is thanked for indirectly telling me the name of the girl.
Probably isn't surprised to hear that I also want to know the vid that old sig was from. 
Will be the GOAT to me if he was able to fulfill this request. :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Been here 2 years now
Master of repping porn gifs
Will love my latest rep to him :side:


----------



## The Tempest

Has a nickname of a popular web browser
Been here for three years
#TeamFEET , 'nuff said


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Good 2015er
-Fan of Fallout :banderas
-From Italy


----------



## Vox Machina

Is hated by a certain lad
Feels he generally flies under the radar but then gets rants made about him
Is a nice fellow


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Now has an anime sig
-Pretty redhead in his avatar
-Has Soul!


----------



## Gandhi

- A bit of a white knight
- Doesn't like the quote in my signature
- Is a bisexual


----------



## Obfuscation

- started off hot, now chillin'

- old school Gandhi theme

- full-time video game aficionado


----------



## CJ

- King of #TeamFeet 
- TNA Mod
- Sabin fan


----------



## Trublez

Had been signed on this forum for quite a while before deciding to go premium.
Constantly refuses to give me lessons on GFXing. 
TeamRedhead.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Epic avatar.

Quite likes those new WWE cartoons (cant remember the name of them).

Edited his post.


----------



## McQueen

Better than Cody

Better than Destiny

Not as good as me.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Favorite wrestling promotion is All Japan Pro Wrestling.

Arn Anderson fan.

Eddie Guerrero fan.*


----------



## Vox Machina

Creepy Eggman avatar
One of the many residents of Suplex City (bitch)
Is a hand of a dead man


----------



## Chrome

Likes anime
Been here close to a year now
Has more points than posts


----------



## The Tempest

Sees red :eva2
Bryan fan :bryan
Comes from Indy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just signed up.

Seemingly just signed up to promote himself.

Doesn't understand this thread at all.


----------



## CJ

- Meat eater
- Approaching one year here
- Probably knows how to surf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Pandas

uses spreadsheets

has an arch nemesis


----------



## The Tempest

Funny guy
Comes from California
Cool poster


----------



## CJ

- From Italia
- Eats whatever he wants 
- Likes Fallout 3


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes colored borders
Likes the show Justified
Apparently has someone tied with Leanna Decker now


----------



## CJ

- Cat with a soul
- Anime lover
- Still dislikes likes


----------



## Trublez

Was the last person I did this with.
Would probably not want to be in a "save Leanna or save Chelsie" life or death situation.
40,000+ rep points.


----------



## CJ

- Hasn't noticed Leanna's all over my profile
- Still hasn't gone back to Trublez
- New Day fan


----------



## Trublez

Would choose Leanna over Chelsie in a life or death situation. :side:

Waiting for me to go back to my GOAT username. :kobe3

Been on this site close to 4 years.


----------



## Chrome

SUPLEX CITY BITCH 
Will eventually go back to Trublez as his username
Isn't even modest


----------



## CJ

- #TeamFeet :febreeze
- Becky








- Bulls


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has never surrendered.

Team Decker.

Has 9,394 more points than me.


----------



## Trublez

Either miscalculated on the amount of points he has or I'm just confused as...
Speaks his mind on here about the double standards placed on certain divas which I respect.
Mesmerizing avatar.


----------



## CJ

- Easily confused :confused
- Used to have a sig that gave people seizures
- EMMAlution


----------



## Trublez

Thinks he has more 9000+ more points than EvaMaryse. :confused
Will never surrender.
Coloured usertitle.


----------



## CJ

- Potential secret member of #TeamFeet :hmm:
- Thinks I think stuff that I don't think 
- Based on his sig he isn't a hugger


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dat Decker
-Doesn't Surrender
-Shares his name with a GTA character.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Edgehead

- probably doesn't want Seth to lose the curb stomp

- rioted in the streets when Paige got screwed and isn't gonna be on the ppv tomorrow aige


----------



## Trublez

Flashing avatar.
Like me, is probably and I mean potentially just a Maria Marley fan rather than a true feet fan (you're wrong CJ).
Would devastate Chrome if he heard about this. I'm just the perfect shit stirrer.


----------



## Obfuscation

- recent Maria Marley aficionado :tucky

- is now informed that Chrome wouldn't have to worry b/c he's plenty aware I'm more than just a "one foot wonder" 8*D

- if he digs a dame, he'll like everything. feet included. (new info has come to light)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

tbhayley is infinitely better than the derivatives tbhunico and tbhodor

knows where to find the good stuff

Benevolent mod of TNA


----------



## Vox Machina

Great new avatar
Enjoys the... finer things 
Knows exactly what I mean


----------



## Trublez

Anime guy.
Repped me with the goddess one time.
Showing that Berenstain bears love.


----------



## Bushmaster

-Posts in this thread a good amount

-A Wolf Among Us

-Must have a rotating sig because all I saw was a slap and after a refresh I'm seeing a goddess :cena6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves Boston Batman

Loves fucking chicken (that could be misconstrued) awesome sig by the way!

Was most likely thrilled when The Pats pulled out The Superbowl after their two prior near misses.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is Not even Jeff Hardy 1st TNA Theme

2 year member this month.


EDIT- SHIV
SHIV
SHIV

WHY! lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Is Not even Jeff Hardy 1st TNA Theme
> 
> 2 year member this month.
> 
> 
> EDIT- SHIV
> SHIV
> SHIV
> 
> WHY! lol*


:lol

Believes in the power of Brie

Noctis is not really his first name. 

loves him some Leva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been here nearly ten years.

Epic signature.

Is a HOF Inductee.

EDIT

Ninja'd me.

Ninja'd two people in a row.

Is probably WF's best Ninja.



Bigby Wolf said:


> Either miscalculated on the amount of points he has or I'm just confused as...
> Speaks his mind on here about the double standards placed on certain divas which I respect.
> Mesmerizing avatar.


The last time I took notice of my points I had 0...not sure where those points came from...or even what points are here.


----------



## Gretchen

Wants into WrestlingForum's own prestigious House Neckbeard
Has a passion for Samoan Badasses
Like Jimmy Uso

Edit.

Thinks Mike Mizanin is a better heel than Lopez
West side
Needs to do a rap battle with Oxi


----------



## Trublez

Probably misses Nostalgia's posts.
Thought I was from Africa. :lol
Thinks he's the person these ass clowns want to see. 8*D



EvaMaryse said:


> The last time I took notice of my points I had 0...not sure where those points came from...or even what points are here.


I think whenever you first click "submit post" your points show up as zero. You have to refresh the page to view your actual points.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May know Bayley and Emma are rumored to have a match on 5/20 Live NXT
Is prob Team Emma.
Should know I love Emma but Bayley is my #1 WWE Diva (not just NXT) with AJ gone.*


----------



## Trublez

- Should know that I have absolutely nothing against Bayley based on my sig (hell her performance in the 4 way match was incredible), its just that Emma looked fucking badass in that segment. :mark:

- Always makes me feel guilty with my emma slap sig whenever I see him around here. :lol

- But I have nothing to be worried about as he's all about dat #HugLife


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is correct, I am all about the hug life and being a positive pete!
May remember PETE and PETE on Nickelodeon
Might be SHIV or someone else the second I post this #NINJA
*


----------



## Gretchen

Not only bout dat HugLife but also that hippie Earth-loving life
Has more posts than Shinskay has good matches (jk)
Eagerly awaiting the day Punk vs O'Reilly vs Fish in a triple threat ladder match makes it onto a UFC card


----------



## Vox Machina

My former username brother
Using a standard WF avatar for some reason
Wants Ziggler to use his heel moves


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow Otaku
Posts worth reading
Would get cool rep from me but I am too lazy to add pics and stuff when I click the rep button. *


----------



## Chrome

#Huglife 
From Pennsylvania 
Closing in on 20,000 posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Chicago

chibis

sees red


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Likes all the posts by darklady
Darklady likes all his/her posts
Doesn't shiv*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Apparently disliked by some
-An old school fan
-Has a Sting avatar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good guy

inspired a rant

has great taste in favorite wrestlers


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't shiv.

Lives in California.

Has made the HOF Ballot apparently.


----------



## Obfuscation

- nikki's soles

- eva's hair

- EVERYBODY'S POINTS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Green and purple.

Got Natalie Portman in their avatar.

35,000+ posts.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Ass








2. Ass








3. Australia*


----------



## The Tempest

Comes from the Squared Circle
King of Rants
Fan of The Crow


----------



## CJ

- Fan of Shakespeare
- Joined this year
- Likes to programme


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. From Italy
2. Played Fallout 3
3. Uses a mashup of two epic lines (said by two great performers) in his sig

EDIT: Got ninja'd by CJ
So here's for CJ:

1. Loves LEANNA and sends awesome reps of her
2. Formerly known as Why2CJ
3. Rules the celebrity pics thread*


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd
- Old school wrestling fan
- Has a lot of haters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

pistol whips his enemies

makes a kick ass cyber-panda avatar

going places on this board


----------



## CJ

- #TeamFEET guy :febreeze
- Changes his avatar a lot
- Changes his user title even more


----------



## Addychu

CJ said:


> - #TeamFEET guy :febreeze
> - Changes his avatar a lot
> - Changes his user title even more


Has a great taste in women.
Seems like a bloody funny guy.
Been a member for 4 years and is still here. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ

- Founder of #TeamPale 
- Frequents Rants
- Likes cat gifs


----------



## The Tempest

*DAT LEANNA DECKER*
Never surrenders
Nickname inspired by GTA San Andreas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Suplex City.

Italian.

Asking Steiner for wrestling advice.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow Bella supporter
Should know it is amazing to see they have alot of fans coming out in the iwc these days
Was prob even a fan of them back in the day like myself.  And prefers Nikki to Brie it seems. I am opposite but they are both great. Brie is overall my kind of woman even if Nikki has da goods lol.*


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes great games
Prefers Brie to Nikki
Has a Latin username


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*OtakuLife
Must have great taste in games 
Great avy and sig set
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

:nikki
:brie1
Is probably equally as happy to see more and more fans being won over by the Bellas.


----------



## Obfuscation

- gonna leave Australia for Montreal

- just to meet someone else who is very Maryse

- already packed his bags; pre-flight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Somehow knew about my travel plans...

Big Chikara fan.

Looks forward to seeing The Undertaker at Mania.


----------



## Trublez

Is probably happy that Nikki retained her championship.
But apparently isn't too pleased with her current booking.
Unlike most, isn't looking forward to the main roster debuts of the NXT girls.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Used to be called Trublez.

Lives in Fabletown.

Marks for :usangle*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Aces & Eights fan(?)
Has a suplex fetish
May or may not have the ability to run at supersonic speeds and curl into a ball, primarily to attack egg-shaped enemies planning to build their own Eggman Empire


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Fan of Ambrose 
-Nicholas Cage
-From the Capital City of the USA


----------



## drewpeppers

Not trying to pile on just discovered this thread and you're one of the few I know a few things about.

-Virgin

-17 years old

-Inexplicably uses phrase "lily-livered"


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined 5 months ago.

Has more points than posts.

Learning to break kayfabe.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

either likes Bill Hickok or Aces and Eights

Likes the TNA

denizen of Suplex City, bitch!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Enamored by the Ukrainian beauty that is Alina Kovalenko :drose
Always has something funny to say
Is a good guy


----------



## Trublez

Been here close to a decade.
Seems like a decent guy.
#TeamLeather ?


----------



## CJ

-








- Angle mark apparently :hmm:
- Still waiting on that name change


----------



## Obfuscation

- that other dame that isn't Decker

- should make it Sulecki instead :evil

- febreeze aficionado


----------



## slassar136

- Has a Letterboxd account (Assuming that's where you get your awesome movie posters from, when you post on the movie threads)
- Movie enthusiast 
- Loves colours


----------



## Trublez

- Should swap the first two numbers in his username around.

- As of now, he doesn't have Scott Steiner's attention.

- Will probably not graduate his wrestling school until he learns how to sell as good as Roman Reigns. :reigns2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Almost made me an avy but got showed up by CJ.*

*You'll get him next time my dude! *









*Is not even "Jeff Hardy 1st TNA theme"
But Another him is what there will never be.
*


----------



## CJ

- Nice avatar 
- One of the last people to get a sig in the gfx section
- Prefers Brie


----------



## Wildcat410

1. Tremendous repper
2. Nice polite poster
3. Hottest gifs ever


----------



## Chrome

Maryse fan
Been here nearly 6 years
Nice Trish sig


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Loves Internet Explorer 
2. Best friend of MagicJohnson
3. Gets disgusted by FEET 

:troll*


----------



## Trublez

Chibi Becky Lynch.
Used to have a badass looking Chicago Bulls avy.
Probably isn't too thrilled with his team's performance recently.

Edit

Just ninja'd me.
Caught someone catfishing in rants recently.
Likes feuding with multiple people in rants.


----------



## Aizen

* An avid porn consumer.


* Ever since he met Snow White Carol Seleme, he was immediately attracted to her scent.

* Amazing avy/sig combo :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Tonight, He's in the Air
-Still Probably Hunts Demons
-Has nearly 700 posts


----------



## Addychu

This guy is just too damn amazing.
He knows how to treat women.
His siggie is awesome too, like why is this guy so cool?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves cute cat gifs.

Could say they're a fan of HBK 316.

On Team Pale.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Likes glamorous women.

Shares a mutual love of Eva Marie.

Doesn't feel Australian.


----------



## Punkhead

Was banned recently.

Claims to be female.

Claims to want to be WWE diva.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice repper

Likes Lizzy Hale

is not afraid


----------



## Callisto

Face of WF
Lowkey jealous of Brie because of her marriage to Bryan
For some reason I think he is sporting an unkempt bush


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Eva Marie fan
-Archer fan
-Thief of Avatars


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A fan of THE GAME!
A fan of THE KING OF KINGS!
A fan of THE ONLY DIAMOND IN THIS BUSINESS!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Watches NXT.

Bayley fan.

Likes hugs.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Maryse + heels :banderas

- makes up for changing what was possibly the best Maryse pic prior, b/c of this

- probably wouldn't even watch WWE weekly if not for the divas 8*D


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes the bad remake of _Psycho_ because of JULIANNE MOORE
Gave _Lucy_ a 1/2 star
Feeling quite cozy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Anime.

Has a soul.

May also be a cat.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That Maryse sig. bama4

Lives in West Australia. 

Eva Marie fan.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Lucky 1300 posts
Dr Robotnik
Seems to be able to stick to one font color, I still cannot.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes SNL

Likes Gary Busey

Appreciates women's wrestling

has an awesome sig too!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Supreme Bryan mark

Surprisingly is in a suspicious relationship

Wannabe comedian

Nice guy


----------



## Trublez

Like SHIV, named 4 things instead of 3.
Accused of being a guy pretending to be female.
Is most probably a guy...I mean girl....I mean.....uh, I don't know. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*ASStastic sig showing now but when i refresh it will prob be Emma slapping Bayley.
Has went by 6 different usernames now
looking at the list, KerialSiller is pretty badass.
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*#Huglife.

Can't stick to one font color.

Come September, will have been a member of this forum for 10 years.*


----------



## CoolGuy45

Must be in immense pain due to his location
Promotes hugging instead of thugging
Username is based on one of the worst factions in wrestling history


----------



## DeeGirl

- Is a cool guy according to his username

- Joined WF today (Why don't you introduce yourself in the new user thread located in the anything section?)

- has 23 posts


----------



## The Tempest

Is a Bryan fan
Likes Homer Simpson
He's Talkin' Smack


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Just received a NEWWWWWW rep star 
Accumulated alot of rep in one year's time
Is pretty swell it seems*


----------



## Trublez

Has had 9 usernames previous to his current one.
Has gone back to his Bayley avy as she's his no.1 girl.
Still makes me feel bad about my Emma slap sig.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The 3rd animated avatar appearing on this page
Post number 7855 in this thread
Is likely looking forward to Bayley vs Emma, as am I. They are both awesome.*


----------



## Trublez

Brie Bella mark.
Approaching close to 20, 000 posts.
His sig appears as a broken image for me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should be fixed now 
Online
Has a sig that leaves ya like @[email protected]*


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Has probably encountered Amish people
- BEWBS
- Marks out for wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube men


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Washington, D.C.

Cutting a shoot promo trying to get over.

Loves PWG.*


----------



## CJ

- TNA fan
- Probably enjoyed Aces & Eights
- Likes colored fonts


----------



## Shagz

Sonic Fan
TNA Fan
Hails all the way from SUPLEX CITY BITCH!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Loves HBK 3:16
2. Hates nWo till death
3. His mania is running mild

:troll*


----------



## Shagz

Sting fan
Old school fan
Indian


----------



## CJ

- Apparently banned from rants
- Seems to hate HBK 316
- Australian


----------



## Shagz

Former sig maker
Hails from the Land of No Surrender
Has a original name


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is apparently with my momma, Hope she is doing well. (Y)

Excellent taste is cimedians

Likes very similar mma athletes to me.


----------



## Shagz

Hails from CALIFORNIA!
The last remaining member of Team Feet
Bitch don't Shiv


----------



## CJ

- Hails from the land down under
- Doesn't watch GOT
- Uses the favorites thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is not a girl

listens to great advice, eventually

one of the best people on this forum


----------



## Chrome

Cool sig
Happy he got his rep and posts back
Matter of time before he goes back to one of my tickling avys :evil


----------



## Shagz

Daniel Bryan fan
Posts: 14,314 
Points: 38,160


----------



## CJ

- Becky :mark:
- Fellow smilie maker :high5
- Former #TeamFeet member

Shagz

- Got ninja'd
- NWO 4 Life
- Kanye West


----------



## Chrome

Thinks I'm no longer a member of Team FEET for some reason
Been here almost 4 years now
Sexy sig


----------



## Obfuscation

- hopefully worked on a few more for the FEET smileys folder

- cozy Stacy









- JERISTOOGE


----------



## CJ

- #TeamFeet presdient
- Redheads
- TNA Mod


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Decker kada

Decker :sodone

Decker :yum:


----------



## CJ

- Gives out good advice
- Panda with a gun
- Not left handed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*D*ecker

*DD*ecker

*DDD*ecker


----------



## The Tempest

Doesn't Shiv
He actually negged somebody
Has a panda with a gun as his sig


----------



## CJ

- Fallout 3
- Probably likes football
- People tell him he's crazy apparently


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat Decker.

Great poster.

Epic signature.


----------



## CJ

- Loving his new sig :mckinney
- Loves his Divas
- Good poster


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Bobby Roode
Knows Roode is the best TNA Champion of the last few years
Makes alot of awesome gifs*


----------



## CJ

- Changed his Brie sig
- Acknowledges Roode's greatness :mckinney
- Gone back to his Bayley avi


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow HOFer according to the rep thingy. I honestly dont know how I got all mine lol
Might watch TNA tonight
Is Online
*


----------



## CJ

- Was probably here during the unlimited rep weekend 
- TNA fan
- Closing in on 20,000 posts


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Made my sig :grin2:

Dat Leanna Decker :banderas

Will get to 10,000 points soon


----------



## CJ

- Dat Nikki Bella
- Still using his Nikki/Roman sig 
- Has changed his username a lot


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*TNA fan.

Bobby Roode fan.

Lives in the Land of No Surrender.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Deadman's Hand has not made any friends yet
2. Favorite Wrestler: Kurt Angle
3. Username reminds me of:




*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Seems like a quality poster.

Gets a lot of flack though.

Has a mission here on WF.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Miz's wife
Likes Cena's gf
Great taste*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bayley fan.

Straight Edge.

Likes SHIMMER.*


----------



## Joff

I would beat him in a fight

I don't want to fight him but I would

He'd be begging to be in suplex city


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinks he's 'ard'.

Cares about the Superbowl/NFL.

GOT fan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sent me an awesome rep pic. (Y)

Maryse fan.

Still has the best sig on the site.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fellow Maryse fan.

Fellow Barrrrrrrrock Lesnar fan.

Suplex City.


----------



## Tony

- Awaiting Eva Marie's return
- Jealous of The Miz
- Stares at Nikki Bella's ass religiously


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Posts great pics/gifs in the Nikki thread
Has a great avatar and sig
Sends great rep of Nikki

Edit: 

Happy the Bulls won
Is prob still mad that Dallas lost to Green Bay
Great taste in music


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Likes fake boobs
2. Likes fake eye color
3. Username reminds me of:




*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves old school wrestling.

Is in a ring, or a poorly drawn circle.

Big Sting fan.


----------



## The Tempest

A Maryse fan
A Nikki fan
An Eva Marie fan


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

from Italy

has a username that made me think you were another user for a sec.

joined this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Exquisite taste in women

Proud supporter of Karla Spice/Lopez

knows the value and beauty of pigtails! :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Knows Redheads do it better
- King of comedy
- Good poster :mckinney


----------



## Aizen

* He fell in love with the pale/redhead enchantress known as Leanna Decker.

* Walk in the same Land of No Surrender just like Becky Lynch.

* A splendid GFX artist who made the sig that I wear so proudly. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Creepy/cool eye avi
Phil Collins
Sig of a band that I have not heard before but prob should*


----------



## Vox Machina

Bashful anime sig
Currently playing FFT-0
Doesn't know Between the Buried and Me


----------



## VIPER

Needs to be a man and get on kik
Ziggler fan
Favorite season is probably Wynter 8*D


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Joined last year.

Lives in Georgia.

Posts and points are close.


----------



## Obfuscation

- divas body parts

- feels like the most frequent poster I often get for this game :hmm:

- obligatory MARYSE banter


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Moderator
2. Goddess of Ecstasy written in French
3. Kate Winslet*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like the user Jack Thwagger
- Is an old school wrestling fan
- Doesn't like fake breasts


----------



## CJ

- Vegan
- Likes tattoos
- Dislikes feminists


----------



## Push_Miz

-Always has hot sigs and avatars .

- don't know him lol .

- a wrestling fan since he's in a Wrestling forum lol.


----------



## Chrome

Forum's biggest Miz mark
Joined last year
From Rome


----------



## CJ

- Makes great smilies
- Loves basketball
- Delty Diva


----------



## Chrome

Also makes great smileys
Enjoys seeing red himself
Birthday is in late August


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Quality poster.

Seems like a cool guy.

Fun avatar.


----------



## Chrome

Should get himself a Maryse chibi avy
Speaking of Maryse, nice Maryse sig :durant3
Quality poster himself


----------



## The Tempest

People thought he left TeamFEET
Has a Lynch chibi as his avy
Is probably liked by Seabs


----------



## Chrome

One of the few decent 15ers
From Italy
Dogmeat avy


----------



## Punkhead

Sees red.

Named himself after the internet browser (the best one).

Hopefully done with the feet thing.


----------



## Gretchen

Marks for both Dwayne and Phil
On that note, I ironically often confuse him (you) with Rockhead when I see "Punkhead" as the last to post in a thread
Both of whom like Taylor Swift


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves ROH.

Loves PWG.

Seth Rollins fan.*


----------



## Punkhead

Loves video games.

Joined 2 years ago.

Acknowledged by Scott Steiner.


----------



## Pharmakon

-Huge Hayley Williams Fan
-New to anime 
-Fellow Avril Lavigne Fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of anime
- Likes Curtis Axel
- Is from Texas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Passive resister

Snorts small giraffes

Walks Like An Egyptian


----------



## Vox Machina

Knows that all the old paintings on the tombs do the sand dance 
Mecha panda 
Changes his user title about five times a day


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of anime
- Doesn't like the Miz
- Always wears his glasses


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. From Cairo, Egypt
2. Username reminds me of a pedophile, who is unfortunately portrayed as the "Father" of a great nation
3. Weird sig, showing a giraffe up a bald guy's nostril*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves some classic wrasslin
Fan of my childhood idol Sting
Dislikes jabronis*


----------



## Obfuscation

- latest member of #teamFEET 

- which explains more into his fandom for the Bellas :tucky

- potentially still a Nightwish fan :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*100% right in all of his assessments
Reps good pix
Might also like Nightwish
*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Follows the way of #HugLife 
-Emma fan
-Anime Fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves a great move we will never see in pussyWWE again
Is prob looking forward to Charlotte debut
Anxiously waiting for the day PAIGE comes back*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to be Big In Japan

The Prince of Pain

Wants to travel abroad, hopefully with a broad!


----------



## Trublez

- Doesn't know that I know his secret and that he wasn't always as nice as he currently makes out to be. :evil

- Always goes back to the Bryan dumbell avy.

- Is apparently a rep whore. :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation

- enjoys the thighs of that specific dame :tucky

- enjoys the ass of that specific dame :tucky

- enjoys the feet of that specific dame :tucky


----------



## Trublez

Still hasn't found the video I requested of another particular specific dame. :evil

Although repped me with a different, although interesting video of that specific dame. :evil








:evil


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be a wolf.

Epic signature.

Lives in Fabletown.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Almost 2000 posts
RKO fan
Wants Nikki to still be reigning and defending Divas Champion come SummerSlam*


----------



## CJ

- Anime
- Prince of pain :surprise:
- Loves colored fonts


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Colored usertitle
Hot Women
The finer things in life*


----------



## CJ

- Back from a hiatus :hb
- Member of #TeamFeet :shocked:
- Loves women's wrestling :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*From the Land of A TNA PPV
Uses :mckinney 
A righteous dude*


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't like Rusev.
Likes Ryback.
Teasing that heel turn based on his usertitle.


----------



## CJ

- Knows what my favorite smilie is 
- TNA fan








- Good poster

Ninja'd by Bigby :hmm:

- Gone back to one of his classic sigs
- Needs to explain the ending of Wolf Among Us to me
- Not modest at all


----------



## Trublez

Should know that Faith and Nerissa were one in the same.
For a more in depth explanation should look here. :side:
Remembers Indica Renegade. (Y)


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Carole Seleme
2. Not even modest
3. Location Fabletown*


----------



## CJ

- Knows how to find the good stuff :side:
- Font of knowledge on all things TWAU
- Watches TNA

Ninja'd again :mj2

- French 
- On a mission to destroy jabronies
- Probably annoyed Sting lost to HHH


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Got ninja'd
2. Leanna Decker - one of my fav redheads
3. "TIME TO PUT SOMETHING, BETWEEN ME & THE SUN."*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Member of STING'S ARMY
Now knows I was Stinger for Halloween in 1st Grade but at school had to be colorful/classic one because due to columbine the trench coat thing was a bad idea but I transformed to Crow Sting to trick or treat 
Sig of the greats*


----------



## Tony

- ANIME (Y)
- Rocked a Haganai sig before (Y)
- Would like to go to Japan (Y)


----------



## CJ

- Likes the Bulls like Chrome
- Sinner
- Anime


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Leanna Decker is attractive
- Likes eating toast with honey
- Believes aliens exist


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*4 posts away from 7000
Given 0 likes to posts, is hard to impress 
Active daily
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Kevin Owens fan

Anime fan

Marks for The Bellas*


----------



## CJ

- His username reminds me of the show Deadwood 
- Resident of Suplex City
- TNA fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is he a master repper? :yes

so close

what's in his future?


----------



## CJ

- Can predict the future, apparently :surprise:
- Should know that Seth Rollins is the future :rollins
- Hasn't changed his avatar in a few days :confused


----------



## Trublez

- Dropped Chelsie Aryn off a cliff. :mj2

- Based on his sig it can be guessed that Decker is a fan of iPhones.

- Should know that she then automatically loses points and goes from an 11/10 to a 9/10 for me because fuck Apple. 8*D


----------



## CJ

- Knows Chelsie Aryn is on a hiatus 
- Excellent taste in women
- Has one of the greatest sigs on WF


----------



## Trublez

Must have won an award I can't remember to have a coloured usertitle.
Has way more points than me and rep as well. 
Likes burying me in the gif thread. :sad:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BABYWOLF
Sig you can stare at for hours
Rival in gif making with CJ
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Three B's

Bellas!

Bayley!! 

Becky!!!*


----------



## McQueen

He Shivs

He Shivs well

He Shivs hard :curry2


----------



## CJ

- Hates Daenerys Stormborn, of House Targaryen, the First of Her Name, Queen of Meereen, Queen of the Andals and the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, Protector of the Realm, Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, Breaker of Chains, the Unburnt, Mother of Dragons.








- Supports Stannis the Mannis








- Sig is MIA


----------



## Punkhead

Gives great reps.

Receives great reps.

Leanna Decker aficionado.


----------



## HBK 3:16

- Gives great rep
- Has great taste in women
- Good poster


----------



## Magic

Favourite wrestler is Stone Cold
Likes colour coding his lists
doesn't think all muslims are terrorists(he's probably right)


----------



## Punkhead

Claims to be undefeated.

Claims to be a king.

Believes that it's not a lie if you believe it, so it must be not a lie.


----------



## CJ

- Got his internet working :yes
- Isn't afraid to walk alone
- Lucha fan


----------



## Trublez

Helpful guy as he tried to assist Punkhead while his internet was down.
A God when it comes to anything GFX/GIF related.
Probably sends the best reps out of all the people who rep me.


----------



## CJ

- Knows Chelsie Aryn is cuter than Carol Seleme 
- Knows I don't make sigs anymore
- Knows to stay out of the gif thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

doesn't like terrorists

was named after Pam Anderson's Baywatch character, not GTA 

Is not X-Pac.


----------



## CJ

- Knows too much :side:
- Gives people wrestling names
- Good at maths


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Biography: Fight the power, Protect the downtrodden. Blah blah, woof woof!
2. Once received a very rare/old pic of Leanna, in which she had braces, from me
3. He had already seen that pic long ago*


----------



## Pharmakon

-Came to WF for one reason only and that is to destroy ignorant jabronies 
-Well-known in the rants section 
-Old School Wrestling Fan


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. The Ghost of WF
2. Probably sings Ellie Goulding's "love me like you do" in the shower 
3. Has pretty awesome interests: Watching Animé and Reading Manga*


----------



## CJ

- Not French
- Appreciates Leanna Decker 
- Not a fan of jabronies


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has achieved legendary status 
Dedicated to Leanna Decker
Gif God


*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really likes The Young Bucks like everybody should

Enjoys the pleasure of watching Becky from NXT

May become The King of Pain one day.


----------



## Achilles

1. He enjoys the finer things in life, i.e. Daniel Bryan and Lana Del Rey.

2. Understands the power of pandas.

3. Is a master of puns.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was the first friend I made on here when I returned
Chris Farley fanatic like me
Funny dude in his own right


NINJA
BELLAS FAN
PHILOSOPHER 
*


----------



## Aizen

* Another fellow member who joined on the month of September which obviously was a wise decision.


* Shows a fervid excitement for the upcoming Dragon Ball series and is also a fervent supporter of Piccolo.

* His sig suggest me that he likes Iori more than Inaba :hmm:


----------



## CJ

- Hunting Demons
- Still using that sig I made him
- Great taste in women :mckinney


----------



## Punkhead

Made me a sig one and got my name wrong.

God GIF maker.

Great taste in women.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hayley Williams

Lizzy Hale

Accepts many different forms of rep and is a top notch repper.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Is the GOAT poster around here.

Daniel Bryan fanboy.

Is my servant.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow resident of SUPLEX CITY.

AJ Lee fan.

Wheel man for Scott Steiner.*


----------



## CJ

- Angle fan :angle
- TNA fan
- Sexy star fan


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Has hot sig
-Has hot avatar
-Is not a character from GTA: SA


----------



## CJ

- Color codes his favorites
- SCSA fan
- Probably misses AJ


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Leanna
GIFs
Nice sig :cena6


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Username inspired by a Samurai Warrior
2. Some sexy girl in leather (name plz)
3. Wants to be amused*


----------



## CJ

- Going to have more points than posts soon
- Likes Tennis
- Well travelled


----------



## Trublez

More points than posts.
More rep than points.
More of a Leanna Decker guy than a Chelsie Aryn one.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1.









2.









3.







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has likely listened to Flair's first podcast
Joined in turkey month
Much better month than me*


----------



## Shagz

Join Date: Sep 2005

Location: PA

Posts: 19,707


----------



## Achilles

Man of straightforward facts.

Enjoys pure evil. 

Has a fairly dirty name in Britain.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Alpha Smark
2. Probably won't be missed
3. "Cum on Nikki"







*


----------



## CJ

- Old school fan
- Has met a lot of wrestling fans
- Sting fan


----------



## Trublez

- Is a GIF/GFX master.

- Probably happy to see Velvet Sky appear on TV again.

- Needs to team up with me, A-C-P, Punkhead and SHIV to get that "freezing" loser back into the red. :evil


----------



## CJ

- Orange border :mark:
- Thinks I'm still a Velvet mark :tripsscust
- Doesn't visit the wow section 8*D


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Now in Mr. Wrestling 1's friend list

2. The last 10 visitor(s) to his page were:
A-C-P
Bigby Wolf
BtheVampireSlayer
Chrome+
DAMN SKIPPY
House Blackbeard
lbj273
Mr. Wrestling 1
NastyYaffa+
Punkhead

3. His page has had 2,069 visits as of 20:45 CET*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A huge wrestling fan.

Big fan of Lou Thesz.

Loves his facts.


----------



## CJ

- Maryse :mark:
- Nikki :mark:
- Friends with Paige Lover aige


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

:nikki

Decker.

and of course Chelsie Aryn.


----------



## Bushmaster

-hates Indy wrestlers 

-fan of Cena and Orton

-one of the usuals


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

:rollins

Great signature.

From Boston.


----------



## Trublez

- Likes to defend those that the IWC rally against but strangely doesn't do so for Reigns. :hmm:

- Huge Maryse fan. 

- Was probably like :Tripslick last Monday when he saw Nikki's thighs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Appreciates Nikki's thighs.

Hungry like the wolf?

Regular in this thread.



Bigby Wolf said:


> - Likes to defend those that the IWC rally against but strangely doesn't do so for Reigns. :hmm:
> 
> - Huge Maryse fan.
> 
> - Was probably like :Tripslick last Monday when he saw Nikki's thighs


Cant see any redeeming things about Reigns.


----------



## Trublez

- Was the last person I did this with.

- By the definition of the term, believes Reigns is a "talentless hack".

- Still defends Cena a little too much for my liking. :rollins3


----------



## McQueen

Wolf Among Us

Appearenly not a Cena fan.

I think is a member of Team Feet, which is awful.


----------



## Trublez

- Whored out on rep.

- Been a member here for about 9 years.

- Thinks I'm a member of Team Feet :tripsscust


----------



## Chrome

Said he likes nice-looking feet, so he should stop fucking around join team FEET :cudi
Repped me some tits yesterday
Nice sig with his username in it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes for others to see red

Da Bulls

provides excellent avis.


----------



## Chrome

Oddly attracts trolls for some reason
Has a sig made by CJ


----------



## Trublez

- Wants me to join Team Feet despite feet being behind a nice face, ass, boobs, stomach, calves and thighs in the body preferences I prefer in women.

- Should know that the whole Maria Marley thing is largely about just liking her and not feet in general and also about finding the video source more than anything these days.

- Needs to rep me less feet and more tits/ass (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina

Doesn't like the FEET
Is using his old signature but now it fits into his username
He's not even modest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes the flicks

likes the chicks

doesn't like the Knicks


----------



## Obfuscation

- darklady dojo :hmm:

- master of hooking one up w/PWG events

- need a stopwatch to see how long any of his avatar's last


----------



## CJ

- Appreciates attractive Redheads
- Film connoisseur
- Fan of old school TNA


----------



## Punkhead

Has a lot deep and meaningful conversations with Bigby Wolf.

Part of a huge rep circlejerk group.

Great taste in women.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

great taste in music

cute sig :mark:

Much like Batista,is unafraid to walk alone.


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes CAPS
Is a night owl like me
Seemingly likes everything


----------



## HBK 3:16

-HE DA SHIV
-HE AWESOME
-HE GOT A COOL SIG.

EDIT: 

-Ninjaed me
-Has Soul
-Has a cool sig


----------



## Gandhi

- Home schooled
- Stereotypical leftist
- Thinks Natalya is attractive


----------



## CJ

- Fan of some cartoon character
- Lives in Egypt
- Has a thelad1985 quote in his sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Better Red

Than

Dead! Decker :sodone


----------



## Trublez

- TeamFeet, apparently.

- Politicked his way into becoming a "rep whore". :fuckedup

- Put that "freezing" or whatever the fuck his name is fucktard into the red. :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Rising GFX star
- Not a member of #TeamFeet 
- Excellent taste in women :done


----------



## Bushmaster

-Does an absolutely amazing job with smileys

-Forever *DAT LEANNA DECKER*

-Named 3 things about Bigby Wolf who also has amazing women in his sigs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Force is strong with this one

Has impeccable tastes on comic book movies and knows that Peter Parker>Miles Morales

Understands the Seth is supreme right now!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a shooting panda as a sig.

Fan of Lloyd Boner.

Good poster.*


----------



## CoolGuy45

Name is a reference to one of the worst pro wrestling stables of all time
Pretty sure I've posted that before in this thread
Aces and 8s? LOL


----------



## Pratchett

-Fairly new around here
-Is in rep purgatory
-There are 44 other Cool Guys?


----------



## Trublez

- Is probably Team Aces & 8s on the downlow. :drake1

- Has one of the most generic usernames in forum history. :drake1

- Is an April 2015er, so will need to prove his worth to me and other premium member overlords. :drake1


----------



## CJ

- Either got ninja'd or has @Pratchett on ignore 8*D
- Rollinite :woo
- Carol Seleme bama


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Epic signature.

Has roughly double my posts.

Has made the HOF ballot.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Maryse fan.

Nikki Bella fan.

Eva Marie fan.*


----------



## Trublez

TNA fan.
NJPW fan. 
Lucha Underground fan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Feral

Fabletown 

Freak


----------



## CJ

- Panda with a machine gun :yes
- Recently learned how to screen cap :yes
- Undisputed King of Northern California :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can't spell California 

Soon to ascend to a new level here. :clap

My wingman when I'm going out with Leanna Decker. :shocked:


----------



## CJ

- Made me edit my post 
- Making a play for my Waifu








- Possibly going on Maury to see if he got a French chick pregnant :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao

:lmao:lmao

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CJ

- Supports violent pandas
- Excessive use of smilies :mckinney
- Likes killing zombie nazis :gun:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rep whore

gif whore


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Violent Panda.

Vegan Bryan.

Very Sunny California.


----------



## Trublez

Enjoys Cena's open US challenges.
Unhappy with Nikki's current booking.
Probably glad AJ left. (So am I)


----------



## CJ

- Glad AJ left
- Not happy Velvet returned
- Happy the Christy Hemme camera pans are back :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Is a legit tough son of a bitch as evidenced in the bullying thread.
Went from marking for Velvet Sky to severely disliking her sometime in 2014.







:zayn3


----------



## Punkhead

Knows more about CJ than anyone else on this forum.

Used to be in red, but overcame the odds.

Not modest.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is from Lithuania
- Recently repped me with lovely lesbian images :saul
- Likes Hayley Williams


----------



## Punkhead

Making my User CP NSFW since '12.

Good guy for serious talk.

Fan of Clone High (which was great and criminally underrated).


----------



## Chrome

Accepts reps of many different girls
Doesn't post much in the wrestling sections
Has had 2 name changes on here


----------



## Shagz

Join Date: Jun 2011

Location: Land of No Surrender.

Posts: 3,635


----------



## Trublez

- Needs to be more creative with his posts on this thread.

- Wants Ryback to be the next John Cena. :mj4

- In Britain at least, his username is synonymous for sex.


----------



## Cashmere

- Most likely beaten up everyone on "The Wolf Among Us"
- Is into lesbians
- Adios Motherfucker


----------



## Chrome

Unique name
Sad Bengals fan
Pumping heart gif for an avy


----------



## CJ

- Bulls fan
- Connoisseur of womens feet
- Makes great smilies


----------



## Kenny

- 4th year anniversary coming up for being here
- hot girl in sig
- is a rep whore


----------



## CJ

- Probably an AFL fan
- South Park fan :mckinney
- Used to have a Vince McMahon sig


----------



## Trublez

Needs to make me a Carol Seleme smilie one of these days. 
Has a shit load of rep.
His username is not a reference to Baywatch/GTA/Chris Jericho.


----------



## CJ

- Needs to make me a Leanna Decker gif one of these days 
- Apparently doesn't like Snow White
- Is making a name for himself :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

not rekt

has a Mania list

hope I'm not on it.


----------



## CJ

- Has the biggest green bar I've ever seen :WTF2
- Killer panda
- Rep whore :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Forgot that I've already made him plenty of Leanna Decker gifs (some that can't be posted here  ).
Probably unhappy that the red and green bars of doom under our usernames is back.
Loves that new wtf smilie. :lmao


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I could forget those gifs kada
- Still waiting on that name change (And so am I )
- Has a Slight Carol Seleme obsession :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Should know that my Carol Seleme obsession is just a GIMMICK. 
His username is his real life initials.
Studying Business Studies at uni.


----------



## CJ

- Knows too much :side:
- Supports a better football team than me 
- Probably one of Punkhead's alts 8*D


----------



## Cashmere

- A celebrity paparazzo 
- Going to guess their favorite wrestler is *C*hris *J*ericho
- Probably has Leanna Decker's playboy magazine


----------



## Trublez

CA$H.
Penny Dreadful sig.
Previously had an illuminati based avatar and sig.


----------



## CJ

- Regular in here
- Rejected the overtures of #TeamFEET 
- Studying Physcology


----------



## Tony

- Dat Leanna Decker
- Go-to man if you want a resized gif of something
- Never surrenders


----------



## Jigsaw

kendrick lamar fan judging by usertitle
weeaboo
probably has waifu, fucking nerd


----------



## Obfuscation

- asperger's theme

- clings to past failures

- probably has a nordic waifu


----------



## Cashmere

- Is a Frieza fan
- Loves "Blue is the Warmest Color"
- Has a avatar of girls probably taking extacy pills


----------



## Punkhead

No idea who this is.

Interesting username.

Cool avatar.


----------



## Cashmere

- Likewise
- Has a cool avatar themselves
- Going by their usertitle, is probably a loner


----------



## Pratchett

-Can't wait to see next Username, as they keep getting progressively more complex
-Probably lives closer to me than any other member here
-Therefore knows the pain of







and


----------



## DesolationRow

-Has forsaken his Reds.
-Is most learned and wise.
-Was at Raw Monday night in Cincinnati with his wonderful wife, son and friend!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Bob Dylan

Understands that The Twilight Zone is a seminal television show

Knows that the quality of *Mercy* on this board is nonpareil.


----------



## DesolationRow

Aw.  

-Is a fellow acolyte of the City of Saint Francis's Major League Baseball organization, known as the GIANTS. :mark:

-Has Jed York's name at the top of his Arya-style "hit list."

-Is unfailingly kind and very, very cool.


----------



## Kenny

CJ said:


> - Probably an AFL fan
> - South Park fan :mckinney
> - Used to have a Vince McMahon sig


While I like it and enjoy watching (Swans fan), my biggest passion is football (soccer), Liverpool FC 


DesolationRow said:


> Aw.
> 
> -Is a fellow acolyte of the City of Saint Francis's Major League Baseball organization, known as the GIANTS. :mark:
> 
> -Has Jed York's name at the top of his Arya-style "hit list."
> 
> -Is unfailingly kind and very, very cool.


- Is a GIANTS fan
- is an AWESOME DUDE, MY MAIN MAN D-ROW
- ex-mod


----------



## DesolationRow

*Kenny*!  

-Is a massive Liverpool FC fan. 
-Is an AWESOME DUDE! He's By Gawd *Kenny*! Extremely kind and gracious. 
-Is seeing many positive developments take place in his life, which is wonderful news!


----------



## Kenny

- has a pretty cool gif, even if i dont know what it is
- is very humble and modest
- is likely a great guy IRL as well as on here


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

South Park.

Randy Marsh.

Sexy signature.


----------



## CJ

- Maryse :banderas
- Rousey fan
- On my friends list :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Appreciates the perfection that is Maryse









Spreading Decker to the world.

Signature nipples.


----------



## Pharmakon

Eva + Maryse Goodness
From West Australia 
Has been on WF for a year already.


----------



## HOJO

14er
Supporter of the Minor Powers Unite!! :hogan2
From Texas


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Likes drawings of things
-Possibly Asian/Possibly an Anime Fan
-Been Here Three Years.


----------



## CJ

- Has strong views
- Probably never saw the alt version of his sig
- Rollinite :rollins


----------



## Trublez

- Fellow Rollinite. :rollins
- Has a rotating sig again. 
- Needs to stick with one quote in his sig like me tho.


----------



## Obfuscation

- pro heels _(not a rasslin reference either)_

- still loves that dame who idk it is & what she does, but I have my theories :hmm: _(I hope she's a really popular college professor)_

- last rep sent ties for best thing in my usercp rn :mj2


----------



## Chrome

Knows who Meagan is from Must See Feet
Has the 3rd most posts on here (I think?)
Usually very active in the chatbox


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Da Man, Da MYTH, Da Legend, DA FEET :cena6 (I'm not big on feet, BTW, just using this smiley :side
He sees red, he wants feet fanned, but when someone calls him a f***** via rep, they will be banned
Has one of 'em chibi wrestlers in av. I want one of Kalisto :banderas


----------



## Trublez

My alt.
And CJ's.
And A-C-P's. :evil

Ninja'd the hell out me.
Which basically ruined my joke. :side:
New to the CHATBOX CREW.


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd :ha
- Likes chicks in heels
- Now invisible


----------



## Trublez

- Just named 3 things about his alt. :maury
- That's why he knows that his Bigby account is using invisible mode like a SCARED COWARD. 
- Kicked Velvet Sky to the curb for Leanna Decker. :ha


----------



## Chrome

Just another alt of mine 
Got ninja'd because I couldn't switch accounts fast enough
Put that account on invisible mode to throw the mods off :side:


----------



## Trublez

- Still talking to himself ITT :mj4
- Doesn't like photoshopped faces on his feet pics. :lol
- Is gonna turn off the invisible mode on his other account in 3...2....1


----------



## Cashmere

- Once upon a time they tried to eat 'Little Red Riding Hood'
- Has a love & hate relationship with The Woodsman
- Probably pestered The Toad into getting glamoured


----------



## Obfuscation

- EVA GREEN

- should watch *The Dreamers*

- b/c he apparently is pro-anything involving EVA GREEN


----------



## Shagz

Joined up around WrestleMania 22

Seems like a Psychopath judging by the avatar

OVER 35 THOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSAND! 
POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST COUNT!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Kanye West.

Shagamania.

Needs to take rep more serious.


----------



## Obfuscation

- french kiss

- is counting the days until summerslam so Brock can have another match

- lives the current heel sheamus gimmick :hmm:


----------



## CJ

- Likes feet, a little too much
- Goddess of Ecstasy
- Appreciates Redheaded dames


----------



## The Tempest

Has a hot sig
An Ivelisse fan
A Becky Lynch fan


----------



## CJ

- One of the few good 15'ers :mckinney
- Loves Fallout 3
- Italian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should be named DJ after that rep

corupted DL with Decker mania

has a Mania list and is checking it twice.


----------



## CJ

- Shouldn't have told him about my Mania predictions 
- Knows a lot about Scotland 8*D
- Needs to leave Cali & go visit his cousin in Georgia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

will have the greatest CP ever after today

likes rounders

has a wonderful waifu.


----------



## CJ

- Knows how to multitask :mckinney
- Probably wishes he could spend all those points he's accumulated
- Sends inappropriate reps :febreeze


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't like "inappropriate" reps
BEACH BUM
Has more points than he does posts


----------



## Cashmere

- Firefox might be their long lost soul mate
- Probably has multiple favorite ingredients to put on FEET
- Windy City depression in their signature


----------



## CJ

- Penny Dreadful
- Beating heart avi
- Colored user title


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Red User Title.

Premium Member.

Is a rep whore...


----------



## CJ

- Username is a combination of his two favorite Divas :mckinney
- Still using his Nikki avi :nikki
- Maryse sig :done


----------



## Trublez

- Leanna Decker's HARD NIPPLES in sig.
- Hides his age.
- Would either LOL hard at my last rep to him or frown at it in disgust. :side:


----------



## CJ

- Says he doesn't like Snow White but I'm beginning to wonder :hmm:
- Should know I :lmao at that gif
- One of the last 10 names on my profile :WTF2


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully enjoyed the gift I left him in his User CP :eva
Enjoys the color red
My personal favorite alt :side:


----------



## HOJO

Ninja'd me
Gave me the glorious Kana smiley(I think)
Going through the pain with me and SEJ after THAT loss


----------



## Chrome

Is a Bulls fan? (Thought you were a Knicks fan for some reason.)
I certainly did make him that Kana smiley :cudi
Likes his female Japanese wrestling


----------



## HOJO

Whoever won that opening game between Knicks/Bulls won my heart(Naturally rooted for the NY team cuz NY). They were awful this season, I just like to forget it ever happened. Pls Melo :mj2
I guess you did make that smiley. I made need another one
Should jump on the female Japanese wrestling love with me


----------



## Obfuscation

- ACTFUCK

- IOFUCK

- HOJOFUCK

(FUCKYOSHIKO?)


----------



## Trublez

Based on his last post about me, is still unaware that the dame in my sig & avy is Carol Seleme.
Speaking of dames, that's the only term I've ever seen him describe females with.
Probably liked my last rep to him.


----------



## CJ

- Recently changed his avi :WTF2
- Orange border :banderas
- Carol Seleme :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

that first gif is his actual pic 

recently went to war in a cock fight

has a poster living rent free in his mind


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Marine Panda Bear
-Lifts
-Shiv


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't like Cena.

Does like Stone Cold.

Is getting a push.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Posts great pics/gifs in the Nikki thread
Nikki fan :mark:
Gives good rep of Maryse :banderas


----------



## Knocks

- GO PACK GO

- attends a university that may or may not be real

- alex morgan :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Steen/Owens fan.

Lives in the UK.

Premium member.


----------



## Gandhi

- Dislikes AJ Lee
- Likes Nikki Bella
- Thinks Marsye is attractive


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Cutting a shoot promo to get over
2. Listed India as one of his dream destinations
3. Wanted/Had Edge-type hairstyle*


----------



## Shagz

STINGER SPLASH!

SCORPION DEATHLOCK!

He's username is a former Kevin Steen nickname.


----------



## Trublez

- Likes Kayne West.
- Been here for 8 months.
- Link to some ******'s rant in his sig.


----------



## Chrome

I'm guessing is not a fan of Drake
Is making a name for themselves
Closing in on 3,000 posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love his avi

has a cool sig and obviously favors the Sox over the Cubs

HE GONE!


----------



## Pharmakon

-Never Changes his avi for some reason. That was one of the best Bryan Moments though.
-From Northern California
-Doesn't Shiv


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Anime fan.

Lifetime Premium Member.








*


----------



## Shagz

TNA fan
Dr. Eggman 
Joined up around WrestleMania 29


----------



## Knocks

- is apparently running wild on WF

- hopefully his location is false and he is not in fact with my momma

- UFC fan as well as WWE fan


----------



## slickg

- Is from the UK

- Currently has 1,166 posts

- Joined on Aug 2013


----------



## oleanderson89

-Fan of the Road Warriors
-is learning to break kayfabe
-apparently he likes Bret Hart too

Assumptions based on the post in the introduction thread


----------



## Pharmakon

15'er
Classic Wrestling Fan
Hart Foundation Fan


----------



## Knocks

- probably looking forward to AXELimination Chamber

- fellow NXT fan

- likes anime


----------



## Trublez

- Should rep me with a knock knock joke. :side:
- Likes Taylor Swift.
- Sig made by CJ.


----------



## Chrome

Went back to his GOAT username
Probably needs to update his sig to reflect the change
Has probably repped me over a 100 porn gifs (Nothing wrong with that, of course.)


----------



## McQueen

Feet
Bulls
PICCOLO!!!!!! (Piccolo nothing! You're getting lazy.)


----------



## Cashmere

- Fellow Supernatural Hunter
- Was a star in the movie 'Cars'
- Said to be combative with directors & producers, put his popularity outmatches all


----------



## Knocks

- SPN :lenny

- the artist formerly known as ₵A$H®

- his bengals drafted a fancy new pair of offensive tackles in the draft


----------



## Obfuscation

- has the Steen/Owens sig that everyone on the forum wants

- fat halpert b/c old habits die hard

- isn't pitch perfect


----------



## Gandhi

@Knocks

- Misses CM Punk
- Likes Kevin Owens
- Fan of Better Call Saul

Damn it.

- Just ninjad me
- Likes lesbians
- Likes the movie "Only Lovers Left Alive"


----------



## Obfuscation

- summer home is Spider Skull Island

- made me remember a show on MTV I previously forgot all about

- enjoys quotes about farts & wenches


----------



## VIPER

- Likes French films
- Likes deep quotes
- Likes neon colors


----------



## Trublez

- Is a female.
- Enjoys the chatbox.
- Apparently stops at red lights when she plays GTA. :ti


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Stardust
- Doesn't like how WWE booked Lana to kiss Ziggler
- Is a fan of The Wolf Among Us game


----------



## CJ

- has a drawing in his sig
- has the same guy in his avi
- has over 7000 posts


----------



## Trublez

- Got one upped by me last night in the gif thread for the first time ever (still made the gif anyway).

- Just like me, isn't happy with the direction Lana's character seems to be heading in.

- Spams threads for DAT extra post count. :stop


----------



## CJ

- over his Snow White phase
- tries to eat healthy foods, some of the time 8*D
- probably abides by the traffic laws in GTA :bryanlol


----------



## Trublez

- **Looks at sig** Dude must think I'm Drake or something. :confused

- Made the same gif of Kevin Owens with like 6 different borders. :maury

- Will probably say "no problem " in the next day or so. :side:


----------



## CJ

- can't count
- can see the future :confused
- apparently not drake :swaggerwhat


----------



## V. Skybox

Has a great taste in women

Especially in my rep box

Also does graphics


----------



## Pharmakon

-Formerly known as Velvet Skybox
-Probably, the biggest Velvet Sky Fan on WF
-Joined WF almost a year ago.


----------



## SonnenChael

His account name is my steam name
Likes mangas/animes I guess
Seems to be someone, who doesn't have to call a problem to houston.


----------



## Knocks

- from germany

- named after a mma fighter

- probably a HSV fan


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Username rhymes with cocks
2. Probably sings "we're never never never getting back together" under the shower
3. Likes Dolph Jobber

:troll*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Dolph Ziggler
- Is a fan of The Rock
- Is a fan of Clint Eastwood


----------



## Kenny

- lives in Egypt
- has a quote from THE LAD in his sig
- is making a name for themselves


----------



## Punkhead

Has a new look.

Over 10 years on WF.

Liv'pool fan.


----------



## Trublez

- Was converted into a Hayley Williams by Cody I believe.
- Has only given 1 like in his time here.
- Like me, probably prefers the rep system.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Layla is hotter than Lana
- Thinks Titus O'Neil is funny
- Hates The Authority


----------



## Obfuscation

- still trying to figure out this whole washrag thing

- looks to shoving toy giraffes up his nose to kill boredom

- once upon a time was a rants regular


----------



## Chrome

Disappointed he hasn't used







as his sig yet
Likely won't have to mod the TNA section much longer
Is hoping (I think?) that the Pelicans get Thibs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excellent changing avatar

has some excellent sigs

bitch slapped a troll who thought he didn't haveto pay the toll.


----------



## Chrome

Is happy about the GIANTS winning streak
Bear in his sig never runs out of ammo
Likes my sigs


----------



## Kenny

- has an EXCELLENT avatar 
- white sox fan
- chrome


----------



## Punkhead

Aussie lad.

Used to call himself a king.

Thinks that Cody and Wagg must be stopped.


----------



## CJ

- will probably like the picture I'm about to rep him
- likes punk music
- aware of the fact that I used to spell his former username incorrectly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is no one's alt

holds grudges

wants to put something between Leanna Decker's...


----------



## Trublez

- New to the GFX crew. :mark:
- From Cali.
- Has an alt named Darklady.


----------



## CJ

- casa del shiv gfx fan :chlol
- from London (hopefully not a Hammers fan )
- my competition in the gif thread


----------



## Trublez

- Might be laughing at SHIV's GFX work. 

- Should know that I'm not a West Ham fan (they suck). 

- Should let me take more glory in the gif thread. :rollins3


----------



## CJ

- should know there's no glory in the gif thread :mj2
- not a West Ham fan :woo
- shouldn't believe everything he sees :jericho2


----------



## Knocks

- gif GAWD

- avi and sig game is very strong

- has been targeted for friendship by gordon powers


----------



## CJ

- nice avi/sig combo :mckinney
- breaking bad fan
- taylor swift fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Impending nuptials? :shocked:

*DON'T BELIEVE WHAT YOU SEE!*

Altering his list as we speak

bonus fourth one: Living rent free at LA CASA.


----------



## CJ

- thinks I'm getting married :nikkilol
- thinks bigfoot is abducting people from US national parks :WTF2
- knows what's up :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

might want to change his name to *DJ* after my rep today. 

his team won! :yes

comes from the land of no surrender but would surrender to Leanna Decker immediately.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Daniel Bryan fan.

From Northern California.

TNA fan.*


----------



## CJ

- TNA fan (Y)
- Lucha fan (Y)
- likes colored fonts :mckinney



IDONTSHIV said:


> comes from the land of no surrender but would surrender to Leanna Decker immediately.


----------



## Allur

Gif making person guy
Enjoyable person guy
Female staring enjoyer


----------



## CJ

- probably watched eurovision
- knows where to go to get gif sigs
- enzo fan (Y)


----------



## Trublez

- Back in the day he used to keep his reps strictly PG probably because he was afraid of getting banned.

- Seems to be a popular guy around here. :bo

- Was devastated to discover Chelsie Aryn's actual age and dropped all traces of her from his sig/profile. :drake1


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Trublez said:


> - Back in the day he used to keep his reps strictly PG probably because he was afraid of getting banned.
> 
> - Seems to be a popular guy around here. :bo
> 
> - Was devastated to discover Chelsie Aryn's actual age and dropped all traces of her from his sig/profile. :drake1


How old is Chelsie Aryn?


----------



## Obfuscation

- disrupts the game to get answers 8*D

- doesn't follow the rules 8*D

- sig informs me that Shiv makes banners :CENA


----------



## Trublez

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> How old is Chelsie Aryn?


She's 22. I mean she's a Playboy playmate so she definitely isn't underage. :woah

My post was a joke/reference that only me and CJ would understand. :side:


----------



## CJ

- burying me in this thread :gameover
- should know I still post Chelsie pics in the celeb thread :shrug
- thinks I'm popular :nikkilol


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Trublez said:


> She's 22. I mean she's a Playboy playmate so she definitely isn't underage. :woah
> 
> My post was a joke/reference that only me and CJ would understand. :side:


Why was that offputting? That isn't young.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Sidetracking the thread. Non mademoiselle-boohoo
2. Creepy avi of Paul London
3. Met Ronald McDonald recently *


----------



## Obfuscation

- has to own some of those Arn Anderson sunglasses while he was tag champion w/Tully

- lacks Bob Backlund in the montage

- living in '83 b/c he wants to relive the original Starrcade all the time


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Probably confusing me with someone else
2. Doesn't know that I don't like Arn Anderson or the Four Horsemen (or Backlund either)
3. Now knows that I was not even born in 1983*


----------



## preetlove

1. He belongs to canada
2. He seems like a big fan of sharkboy.
3. May be he is player of the canadian team


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

preetlove said:


> 1. He belongs to canada
> 2. He seems like a big fan of sharkboy.
> 3. May be he is player of the canadian team


*1. Got all 3 things wrong (or may be an attempt at trolling)
2. Joined in March 2015
3. Might like this video:




*


----------



## The Tempest

Big fan of The Rock
Has a lot of enemies
But at the same time, has a lot of friends.


----------



## Obfuscation

- very italian

- very italian, by way of suplex city

- dystopian-esque avatar


----------



## Vox Machina

Never changes his user title, avatar, or location
Loves :zayn3
Wants the world to be pink and green


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

I think has a reputation of being nice.

omg aj fan? :mark:

Is a gal.


----------



## Punkhead

Divas fan.

Wants to be a diva.

Adores Paul London.


----------



## Trublez

- Paul London fan.
- From South Africa.
- Starting to annoy me in this thread.



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Why was that offputting? That isn't young.


You didn't see this?



> My post was a joke/reference that only me and CJ would understand. :side:


As I said, the post was a (joke) reference to something me and CJ discussed through PMs so you're never gonna understand it and you might as well stop bothering.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Trublez said:


> - Paul London fan.
> - From South Africa.
> - Starting to annoy me in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see this?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the post was a (joke) reference to something me and CJ discussed through PMs so you're never gonna understand it and you might as well stop bothering.


You're obviously easily annoyed. I didn't realise a person's age could be such a secretive joke. I was *not* trying to ask what the joke was. Simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Callisto

Snarkier than even me of all people :woah
Hates Paul London
Likely isn't fluent in French irl


----------



## Punkhead

Female.

Account used to belong to somebody else (or maybe I'm thinking of someone else?).

From Canada (?).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Graduate

Has good taste in women

good repper and seems to be a good guy too. (Y)


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

I think is a genuinely good person.

Makes me worried because I'm not sure if he takes proper care of his diabetes.

Potentially soulmates with DarkLady.

Sends me mixed messages.


----------



## Gandhi

- Listed 4 things instead of 3 things about the poster above her
- Is brainwashed thinking feminism today is about equality for all
- Is a huge fan of Paul London for some reason


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Misogynistic

- Egyptian

- Never changes his sig/avi


----------



## Gandhi

- Calls me a misogynistic because I see through the bullshit of feminism
- Probably calls a lot of men misogynistic
- Is like 16 years old or something


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Has a superiority complex
- Thinks all women try and victimise men
- Is like 14 years old or something


----------



## Gandhi

- Knows I'm not 14 years old
- Is salty because I disagreed with her asinine posts before
- Has a superiority complex


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Assumes I know his age

- Is in fact the salty one, hence why he started it by calling me brainwashed

- Continues to ask for evidence even when it has been provided for him


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that I call all people who claim to be feminists as brainwashed
- Doesn't care about evidence posted against her silly posts
- Doesn't really care about how men suffer in different ways, is probably oblivious


----------



## Punkhead

I thought was French.

Loves her dog.

Probably from Australia (maybe not).

EDIT: Gandhi

Ninja'd me.

Named after a cartoon character, not the historical figure.

Likes to nuke other civs.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Refuses to acknowledge that I posted many ways that men are disadvantaged AND stated that I agreed with his posts
- Completely dismisses that there are _any_ injustices towards women in the world
- Is so ignorant that he finds my statements of women being raped in the armed forces as absurd

EDIT: Ninja'd
*Punkhead*
- Is a mysterious cutie
- Has viewed my wf profile
- Is upset that Hayley is engaged


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that I know there are injustices towards women in the world as there are for men but neither are oppressed in general
- Is still salty about the posts I had on her thread
- Has viewed my WF profile


----------



## Trublez

- Should know that I agree with his points regarding feminism.
- Used to have arguments non stop in rants.
- Is now having an argument here with someone known for derailing this thread.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Is making me feel special for saying I'm _known_ for something
- Can be highly and inappropriately aggressive
- Seems to have a misconstrued view of feminism because of certain dramatic women


----------



## Gandhi

- Eats a lot of chocolate and wants to lose weight
- Probably doesn't know that the first feminists were upper class racist white women who only cared about upper class white women
- Doesn't care that most feminists today are bat shit crazy and are even sexist people


----------



## slickg

- Has a very cool avatar

- Joined the forum in September of 2012

- Hails from Cairo, Egypt


----------



## Cashmere

- Is learning to break kayfabe
- Has The Second City Saints in their avatar
- Is from the Windy City


----------



## CJ

- animated avi
- colored usertitle
- from Ohio


----------



## Cashmere

- Username reminds me of GTA San Andreas
- Has Miranda Lambert lyrics under their signature
- Favorite color is probably red


----------



## Chrome

OBEY him
Hopes the Spurs have one more run in them
Hopes the Bengals have ANY kind of run in them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rotating sig fascinates me. I notice a new one every time

doesn't suffer trolls

Likes The Fighting Irish, mortal enemy of USC!


----------



## CJ

- added a panda with a machine gun to that Leanna Decker gif I made :WTF2
- likes French chicks 
- apparently gives out bigfoot rep :aries2 @Hayley Seydoux probably appreciates that :chlol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holds grudges.

Lucha Underground fan.

AJ Styles fan.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1.









2.









3.







*


----------



## slickg

1. is a modern old school wrestling fan.

2. is a purveyor of facts.

3. is on a mission to seek and destroy ignorant jabronies.


----------



## Aizen

* Bears & White Sox fan.

* Posted a pic in the PYP and it was bit harassed by some girls.

* Joined this year.


----------



## Cashmere

- Another fellow Supernatural Hunter.
- Can feel something coming in the air tonight.
- Their avatar is "Think for yourself. Question authority".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cool avatar

formerly know as Cash

Always bets on black!


----------



## Trublez

Has a very special lady on here.
Got some action figures for Christmas IIRC.
NSFW sig + hates centering his sig for some reason (it just bugs the fuck out of me).


----------



## Chrome

Interesting avy
His sig is arguably NSFW too
Is causing "trouble" again :side:


----------



## CJ

- Has a rotating avi that never seems to stop :confused
- Now has a SFW sig :eva2
- King of smilies :bow


----------



## Trublez

- Like me, probably watched Chrome's avatar for ages trying to determine where the starting point was before giving up.

- Hasn't changed his avatar in months.

- Like Chrome, was glad I changed my name back to Trublez.


----------



## CJ

- is never around when I'm testing avatars
- doesn't accept IOU's
- finally back to his GOAT username :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

- Should know that I meant he hasn't *permanently * changed his avatar in months.
- Needs to explain what he means by IOUs. :side:
- Wishes Leanna Decker did some new Playboy vids (if she has I haven't found them).


----------



## Obfuscation

- spot on w/knowing I'm cool w/big (dame) feet rep 8*D

- inadvertently inspired Shiv's latest sig

- no doubt has to remember these moments:









----

gah; the popularity of being ninja'ed

- prefers Brazilian models to do sexy poses on his table; in a place of business isn't required.

- SUGGESTIVE TUBA MOTIFS

- *obligatory* wishes Maria Marley brings back her tumblr


----------



## McQueen

My arch enemy

The worst 

Can be killed with a silver bullet to the brain covered in Peanut Oil, or by burning a French film in front of him.


----------



## Cashmere

- Knows Jay Cutler does not care.
- He's Born to Run.
- Loves Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Never seen this person before
- Loves the colour red
- From Ambrose's hometown (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina

Jaguar Japanese lady
Seemingly obsessed with Paul London
Huge fan of Vacant


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Soul Cat said:


> Jaguar Japanese lady
> Seemingly obsessed with Paul London
> Huge fan of Vacant


What's the vacant one mean?

EDIT: Ohhhhhhhhh Benoit??????????


----------



## Magic

@Soul Cat


DISRESPECTS THE DUCKS
DISRESPECTS PERRY
is going to be laughed at when they win it all :evil erry



@oui

is a male
pretends to be a female
from aussie land


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Costanza fan
Obviously has a suspicious mind for thinking I'm a male
Likes the super sayan gimmick


----------



## Shagz

Richmond fan
Paul London fan
Wants to be a WWE Diva


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Tasmanian
Bi sexual
Might be at Rod Laver in August


----------



## Obfuscation

- still derails & probably will after seeing this comment

- paul london is MIA from favorite wrestlers list

- the avatar wins out in the end


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

-Dog to Paul
-Confuses me with avatar comment
-Didn't give me the benefit of the doubt in regards to derailing

EDIT: Thought you were saying Paul is absent from people's favourite wrestlers' list. Realised you meant my list. I'm guessing that's what the avi comment was too. hehe giggle giggle silly me!


----------



## Allur

Former resident of the "probably not a female" -bin
Recently relocated to the "tries really hard to get femaleness approval" -bin
Calls theirself a female


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Thought my photos were 'pretty indeed'
Was initially (seemingly) quite mad that he thought I was fooling him
Looks young


----------



## CJ

- Becky fan :mckinney
- Not French :mckinney
- Recently got a new job :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hates the French

Has a waifu

Waifu is protected by P&P Security


----------



## The True Believer

-Doesn't shiv.
-Has probably heard that joke a million times before and is begging for some originality for a change.
-Has the most points out of anyone on the entire site.


----------



## Chrome

Chibi Wrestlers fan (Y)
Formerly known as KINGPIN
Not a :rollins fan


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Is very kind
- Has memorable sigs/avis
- Will be happy to know that I use Chrome


----------



## Tony

- Likes Paul London
- From a hybrid of Australia and Asia
- Will not erase Benoit from memory


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Loves the asian girls
- Cm Punk fan (I'm assuming)
- Loves his music


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Paul London's soulmate
- Pretty young girl
- Loves her dog more than anything


----------



## CJ

- doesn't seem to have much patience :shrug
- really loves Paul London
- has a dog :mckinney


----------



## Obfuscation

- finds the Decker pics w/o shoes :banderas

- is ok w/that b/c it involves her, thus holding value

- doesn't want people to remember he was pro-velvet after the way she looks now 8*D


----------



## SonnenChael

- afaik often mistaken being a girl
- moderates something
- From Electric Chapel.


----------



## The True Believer

- Hails from Germany
- Likes Chael Sonnen
- Joined the site this year


----------



## Obfuscation

- only cartoon thingy avatar that's fine by me

- generic MCU comment

- is probably pro-Owens come Sunday :CENA


----------



## Trublez

Probably likes partying...
...with drugs...
...and lesbians. 8*D


----------



## CJ

- awesome sig :JLC3
- back to causing trouble 
- probably happy about the ROH DA news


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Knows of British cuisine
- For some reason doesn't make sigs anymore 
- Confuses me on whether he is English or Aussie :shrug


----------



## CJ

- using one of my sigs right now :chlol
- thinks I'm English/Australian :WTF2
- from Australia by way of Fance


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- WHAT? Makes sigs and has other people take credit!!!!!!!????????

- Is owed a great deal of gratitude

- Has a youthful spirit


----------



## CJ

- now knows I try to avoid posting in the gfx section
- probably fluent in French
- probably sick of McDonalds already


----------



## slickg

1. Is a lifetime premium member.

2. Hails from the Land of No Surrender.

3. Has a memorizing avatar.


----------



## CJ

- friends with Addychu
- basketball fan
- likes CM Punk


----------



## Trublez

- Tries to avoid posting in the GFX section for some reason. :confused
- Was shocked at the news of ROH getting a tv deal with DA.
- Probably got his avatar from here.


----------



## CJ

- knows exactly where I got my avatar from :mckinney
- was more shocked than me about the news of ROH getting a tv deal with DA :jericho2
- now knows why I was laughing at the casa


----------



## Trublez

- Assumes that I'm more shocked about the DA/ROH news than him. :henry3
- Is probably a bit bummed that TNA are most likely done come September.
- Just informed everyone of the news that Shiv is a fake GFX guy. :mj2


----------



## CJ

- didn't listen to me when I told him not to believe everything he sees
- overestimates my TNA fandom
- needs to get back to making some Decker gifs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

traitor.

likes to block the C

most evil person on the board


----------



## CJ

- thinks I'm evil :gameover
- thinks I'm a traitor :gameover
- has a sig with a Panda guarding the P & thinks I'm a C blocker :chlol


----------



## Trublez

- Probably made Shiv's current sig as well (I wouldn't believe anyone if they told me otherwise). :mj

- Used to be a diehard Velvet Sky fanboy. 

Personally put Casa Del Shiv out of business like TNA will be in 4 months. :maury


----------



## CJ

- former resident of fable town, now living in London
- hopefully keeps the Trublez username permanently :mckinney
- still mocking my V Sky fandom :gameover


----------



## slickg

1. Will NEVER eeeeeeeever go skydiving.

2. Has been on a cruise.

3. Joined in June of 2011.


----------



## CJ

- never going scuba diving
- went cold turkey & gave up on soda pops :mckinney
- CM Punk fan


----------



## Bushmaster

-a regular thus probably knows everything about everyone

-loves Decker as much as Thwagger loves Swagger

-


----------



## Vox Machina

Dark Souls expert








Has a red user title


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Honnoji
Traitor
Has a pretty badass theme song in Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams as Tenkai, though


----------



## Trublez

Happy about ROH finally getting a tv deal.
Recently went back to his old username.
Always wondered what the girl in his avy/sig was called.


----------



## Obfuscation

- trying for yet another name

- grew up playing the board game Trouble non-stop

- now knows I got tricked by his profile pic into thinking it was a different dame 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Chikara

Likes Sami Zayn, unsure if more than El Generico tbhayley

May become a Dowager Mod if TNA goes down for the three count.


----------



## Vox Machina

Panda pussy
RECENTLY STARTED DOING GFX?
Super nice


----------



## Obfuscation

- disgusting perv

- trying to make pandas into sick creatures

- shal's boo


----------



## The True Believer

- Zayn mark
- Frequents the game section
- Joined in 2006


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- I will begrudgingly say is a good looking young man
- For some reason has fallen under Legit Boss' spell
- Serves arrogance as a side dish to his opinions


----------



## slickg

1. Would not go into space.

2. Is on my friends list.

3. Is fun to play forum games with!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Father
- Seemingly loves to play games
- Does not look like a typical wrestling fan


----------



## slickg

1. Thinks a high bun is superior.

2. Is allergic to bee stings.

3. Likes Chris Benoit.


----------



## Punkhead

According to some, looks like older me.

Has a crush on Addychu.

One of the best 15ers so far.


----------



## slickg

1. Is admired by the ladies of the forum.

2. Has been super cool and awesome in the short time I've known him on this forum.

3. Thinks I am crushing someone lol


----------



## Chrome

Bears fan (Y)
From the GOAT city
Punk and Cabana fan


----------



## slickg

1. Shares my favorite baseball team who I hope will get back up to .500 again sometime soon.

2. Has a great avatar with the greatest basketball player who ever lived.

3. Loves Chicago as well.


----------



## Gretchen

Would love to take a stroll in Anaheim tomorrow
Marks for CP Munk and Colt Cabunny, Team World Wildlife Fund
Said to be a father but also said to be making a move on Addychu


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Watches ROH
Fan of The Briscoes 
Fan of Kevin Owens


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Likes (fake) boobs
Like Reignon Romes
Prefers Scarlett Johansson over Sofia Vergara. Good choice.


----------



## The True Believer

- Has a "not deleting" list that will never come to fruition
- Could possibly be called by any name except for Brutus
- Needs to play more Mafia


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Wishes DZ flashed him for real
- Seth Rollins marky mark
- Has had most of his wishes fulfilled

EDIT: Ninja'd

- Has thought about becoming a wrestler
- Potentially is excited for new spidey movies being made
- Doesn't look like a nerd but has the personality of one :shrug


----------



## Punkhead

Loves nature and animals.

If she could, then she would, go wherever Paul London will go.

One of the most active users in non-wrestling section currently.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Is familiar with The Calling
Is beloved on these forums
Disappointingly likes Taylor Swift


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Malcolm's temporary girlfriend
- Will end up marrying Paul London, thus becoming his second wife
- Is a forum favourite


----------



## slickg

1. Has had guests who refuse to leave when it's time.

2. Has joined a wrestling dating site.

3. Is bored with the forum as of late.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Didn't know the meaning of misogynistic
- Likes the 'big names' in wrestling
- Gardening isn't his thing


----------



## slickg

1. Favorite show is Empire.

2. Would not go Mountain Climbing.

3. Is at Jupiter Jack Daniel's house.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Thinks that I'm Jupiter Jack Daniels :ti
- Seems very homely
- Loves his football


----------



## slickg

1. Is from Australasia.

2. Likes Joel Selworth.

3. Has never been in a helicopter.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Meant to say Joel Selwood
- Loves his protein shakes (yummy in the tummy)
- Has an aura of suspiciousness around him


----------



## slickg

- Corrected my spelling since I had no idea who that person is.

- Thinks I'm a suspicious character for some reason.

- Seems really nice in the short time I've known her on this forum.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Is up awfully early for living in Chicago
- Potentially a green around the ears kinda fan
- Seems a little too 'nice guy'


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Quite active in Rants these days
2. Had a love triangle with Addychu and NotGuilty
3. Feminazi*


----------



## Cashmere

- Lays the smackdown on jabronies.
- Practices his craft in the Squared Circle.
- Throwback wrestling fan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Likes cash
Haters love him
Fan of Cincinnati sports teams


----------



## Vox Machina

Loves Nikki Bella
Is probably unaware that the chibi Nikki in his sig looks fat for some reason
Attending Fearless University


----------



## THANOS

- Has awesome taste in wrestling
- Has excellent taste in shows/movies (comics/graphic novels ftw!!)
- Is as soulful and suave as they come! :


----------



## Cashmere

- Another fellow Supernatural Hunter.
- Is capable of telekinesis, telepathy, and matter manipulation.
- Pimp smacks people to keep them in line.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Loves Carli Ihde
- Loves his music
- Sports fan


----------



## Vox Machina

Is mad at Shala and Skins
In love with Jupiter Jack Daniels
Using my good friend Shivvy's GFX as a sig


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Kind as a cucumber
- Oblivious about my sig
- Loves some good ol' anime


----------



## NotGuilty

- seems nice enough but needs to lighten up a bit
- lives down undah
- seems to really like JJD and Paul


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. If he/she was a wrestler, his/her finisher would be: Bitchslap of truth
2. Probably sings "It wasn't me!" all the time
3. Is guilty of being involved in a love triangle with Oui Monsieur and Addychu*


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Modern old school wrestling fan

- Hates jabronies

- Really digs Sting's leather coats


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Was a controversial figure in the GFX section a few months ago
Doesn't give a fuck if people are offended (and has the quote to back it up)
Almost has as much points as he does posts


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1.








2.








3.







*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

NotGuilty said:


> - seems nice enough but needs to lighten up a bit
> - lives down undah
> - seems to really like JJD and Paul


Who is JJD?


----------



## NotGuilty

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Who is JJD?


Jupiter


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

ohhhhhhhhhhh omg yeh you are right! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Gandhi

- Derails this thread a lot
- Recently got banned
- Lies on the internet for attention


----------



## slickg

1. Is a highly intelligent individual.

2. Has a hilarious Signature.

3. Is from Cairo, Egypt.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Created The Name Game thread
Favorite athlete is Michael Jordan
Has never won the lottery


----------



## Tony

- Wants Nikki to have the longest reign as Divas Champion ever
- Has the champagne ready for when Roman Reigns wins MITB
- Would get Roman Reigns' Samoan tattoo


----------



## slickg

1. Is straight edge

2. is from LA.

3. is a paying member of this WF.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*CM Punk fan.

From Chicago.

Favorite promotion is WWE.*


----------



## slickg

1. Resides in Suplex City

2. Is a big Kurt Angle fan.

3. Favorite promotion is TNA.


----------



## Vox Machina

Misses CM Punk
Likes Kevin Owens or kangaroos or both
From Chicago


----------



## Obfuscation

- tells me when he takes his pants off :mj

- asks for movie recs then doesn't like it when they aren't on Netflix :mj

- is the butch w/shal :gaymj


----------



## Simply...amazing

Hayley Seydoux is the greatest Human being alive.
Hayley Seydoux dislikes black...coffee stains on white clothing
Hayley Seydoux endorses John Cena endorsing Sami Zayn whom in turn endorses Hayley Seydoux endorsing all the aforementioned as Moderator of these forums


----------



## slickg

1. Is Simply....Amazing

2. Feels strongly about Hayley Seydoux

3. Hails from South Africa.


----------



## CD Player

CM Punk fan
White Sox Fan 
not a Cubs fan


----------



## slickg

1. Created the Random Fun Facts thread.

2. Is located in PA.

3. Is a Slash fan from GNR.


----------



## Bushmaster

Located in Chicago

Obvious fan of CM Punk and Steen

Created the account last month and isn't a troll :hmm:


----------



## Chrome

Got his name changed again
Has a sig by Abrown
Is a Cavs fan now?


----------



## slickg

1. Has great taste in Baseball teams.

2. Has a Hawkism in his user title.

3. Has a cool Mario and Luigi avatar.


----------



## Callisto

Joined last month
Lives in this section
Hates Punk and Steen


----------



## JohnCooley

Has a good taste in TV shows.

Has Azealia Banks and MIA in his Favorite Musicians list but not Queen of Rap Nicki Minaj.

Likes Lady Gaga(for whatever reason).


----------



## Trublez

- The blackest guy on this forum.

- Likes Nicki Minaj.

- Would be the biggest swerve ever if he was revealed to be white. :russo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Kurt Angle fan.

Doesn't like TNA.

Cesaro fan.*


----------



## Bushmaster

TNA fan

Watches New Japan Pro Wrestling

Watches everything except WWE :hmm:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Anime fan.

From Boston.

Might know Marky Mark.


----------



## slickg

1. Has a hot avatar.

2. Has a hot signature.

3. Is from West Australia.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has more points than posts.

Probably wanted to see Punk vs. Austin.

From Chicago.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

1) Ass
2) Likes Maryse
3) Is an Aussie


----------



## slickg

1. Likes Ryback

2. Has a hilarious signature.

3. Is a premium member.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Isn't as muscular as I originally thought
- Seems to like good mic workers
- Is perhaps a little overzealous about games


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Huge Paul London fan.

Eva Marie fan.

From my neck of the woods.


----------



## Ethan Johns

Finn Balor 
HHH 
Simply....Amazing


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Humbled
Another Aussie
Apparently finds Maryse amazing


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From Batshit, USA.

The IWC's only Ryback Mark.

Adam Cole fan.*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Has some great favourites
- Has an ugly avatar
- Don't recall ever seeing one of his/her posts


----------



## Punkhead

Came back from a ban recently.

Still not sure it troll or not.

Still hasn't given any proof :hmm:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Accepts Hayley Williams rep.

Favorite promotion is AAA.

Edge fan.*


----------



## CJ

- TNA fan (Y)
- Lucha fan :mckinney
- Likes sonic better than Mario :tripsscust


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sig makes me even more likely to check out Lucha Underground
GIF GOD
Joined in 2011*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He's back

He's better than ever

and he's ready to watch more NXT! :mark:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Needs to change sig
- Recently ate a total of 3 foot long hotdogs
- Loves chicks with red hair (not just Decker)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Paul London

doesn't like my sig, but it could be worse











needs to appreciate the glory of the footlong.


----------



## Wildcat410

Should not and BETTER NOT change his sig 

Daniel Bryan fan

West Coaster


----------



## Gretchen

Not a fan of geeks that post "hold this L L LLL L LLL L LLL LL L"
Best avatar on the forum
Watches every promotion out there

Ninja'd.

Wildcat - 

Probably both an ass and tits man
Likes Trish Stratus and Lana
Good wrestling opinions


----------



## Chrome

Prefers Pepsi
DEM BOYS
Been here almost 2 years now


----------



## Obfuscation

- would enjoy REAL LIFE mario parties

- elicits red rep rants

- fan of Becky Lynch's :size10


----------



## Chrome

Changed his name again
Interesting new sig
Is also becoming a fan of Becky's :size10's :evil


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Mario fan.

Chicago Blackhawks fan.

From Chicago.*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Likes sexy star?
- Into Sonic
- Posts less than two times a day


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*AJ Styles fan.

Kenny Omega fan.

Randy Savage fan.*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Annoying
- Boring
- Smart ass


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Paul London.

Strong opinions.

Female.


----------



## Gandhi

- Loves following Rihanna on twitter
- Is a fan of the show _"My Name Is Earl"_
- Thinks Maryse is the hottest chick in the universe


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows a lot about me.

Egyptian.

Giraffe Boogers.


----------



## Punkhead

Name made up of two favorite divas.

Or maybe just because it sounded good.

Either way, Aussie lad who knows good women and music.


----------



## Obfuscation

- may still get HammerFall rep from me, but can live w/that.

- the only other vocal Manowar fan I've stumbled upon here too

- if we actually discussed rasslin w/each other, we'd probably find something else to have in common w/dames & music. :hmm:


----------



## Magic

cares nothing about what people think of his interests/taste


likes feet a little too much


a fellow SOPHIE fan. :sansa


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Has some sort of vendetta against me
Wears ugly glasses
Claims I'm racist without any reason


----------



## charlesxo

Weeb
Has captured Shala's heart
Therefore probs a trap


----------



## 3MB4Life

Compulsive liar.

Possibly a man.

Complains when her besties get banned.

EDIT: For Oui, not Balor.


----------



## Punkhead

Got ninja'd.

Still loves 3MB (leave the memories alone).

Member of #TeamRedhead


----------



## charlesxo

Might know where Make_The_Grade went
Possibly done some goon shit
Manlet :brodgers


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

West Coast Eagles.

Has now been on WF for 2 years.

Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nikkay
Aussie
Maryse fan. I would love her to return, maybe even be on screen with her hubby Miz who is one of my favs still.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Approaching 10 years long, 10 years strong on WF

Anime stuff I'm not familiar with :mark:

HUGS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tony

- From the capital of MURICA
- Joined around the same time as me
- Must have seen the new Entourage movie


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Shinsuke Nakamura fan.

Dallas Cowboys fan.

From Los Angeles, California.*


----------



## Punkhead

TNA fan.

Name possibly a reference to Aces & 8s.

Carrying on the idea of using drop down lists in signatures.


----------



## Pratchett

-Will accept all kinds of specific rep 8*D
-Is MAN enough to post his picture for all to see (Y)
-Where the hell is Make_the_Grade? Own up, godsdammit.


----------



## Punkhead

Assumes I know something about Make_the_Grade.

Who the hell is Make_the_Grade?

And why are people asking me about him/her/it?????


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is acting suspicious about Make The Grade.

Lives where the lines overlap.

Needs to watch out for earthquakes then.


----------



## CJ

- has a hot avatar
- has a hot sig
- not an indy fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sends the good rep
Makes the good gifs
Posts the good posts and fights the good fight.

CJ2016 *


----------



## CJ

- voting for me in 2016 :mckinney
- all about the hug life
- prefers Brie over Nikki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Next president
Knows Brie is superior to Nikki but both are goddess status
I am jealous of his colored usertitle. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bailey

Bella

Becky


bonus 4th B:

Breh


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Shivster
Says he dont but he does
We know its true*


----------



## CJ

- TNA fan (Y)
- Women's wrestling fan :mckinney
- Final Fantasy fan :woo


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Made my Roman/Nikki sig :mark:
Likes Leanna Decker :banderas
Has almost been on WF for 4 years


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of Nikki 
Fan of Roman who has grown on me
3 nice pics and three lines of text = sig*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

apparently is registered to vote

Likes Blue Pants

likes her without them too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Shares the same thoughts on Leva Bates as me 
Creative sig
Prob disagrees with me on who should win the MITB*


----------



## Vox Machina

Just ninja'd me
Wants Kofi to win MITB
Sadism royalty


----------



## CJ

- dislikes likes
- has a soul :dayum
- knows redhead dames are the best :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ulsterman, not a Georgia man.

Lost the hearts on his sig 

on a 3 day winning streak


----------



## CJ

- knows about my gambling addiction :side:
- probably melting in the Cali heat
- prefers my old sig ❤


----------



## Tony

- About DAT LEANNA DECKER
- Never surrenders
- Believes Ivelisse Velez is the baddest bitch in wrestling (She is (Y))


----------



## CJ

- Bulls fan
- Straight edge
- Rollinite :JLC3


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Leanna Decker is the hottest woman alive
- Is a fan of Ivelisse Velez 
- Is from a country that riots a lot


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

-spammer
-seller
-banned


----------



## Dark Paladin

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> -spammer
> -seller
> -banned


Oui
Monsieur 
Hehe


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Didn't make a good post ITT
- Dragon Ball Z fan
- British


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sig is by The Shivster
Interesting username*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Has reignited and re intensified by love for Paul
- Has a brilliant username
- Has been a member for a long time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a great fav wrestler list
Knows London is the man and one of top 5 WWE shoulda kept
Must know of Final Fantasy *


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Paul London
- Likes anime
- Likes Nikki Bella


----------



## CJ

- lives in Egypt
- likes Clone High
- doesn't use the like feature


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has named 3 things about alot of people
Has made great gifs for alot of people
Refuses to put Bigby Wolf over*


----------



## CJ

- Doesn't know Bigby Wolf is now known as Trublez
- Happy Nikki retained (Y)
-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gave me new info
Will be President soon
CJ-2016

*


----------



## CJ

- Likes pink
- Good taste in Divas
- Loves anime (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina

Would probably marry Leanna Decker if given the opportunity
Likes red and white borders
Definitely not from France :subban


----------



## CJ

- I hope he's an AJ Lee fan 
- Has been in the gif thread recently :lol
- Also definitely not from France


----------



## VIPER

Loves Leanna Decker
Probably watches porn because loves Leanna Decker
Probably an AJ Lee fan because of hoping Sol is an AJ Lee fan :evil


----------



## Cashmere

- RKO
- Likes Fruits Basket
- Surprised they're not apart of Team Black


----------



## Gandhi

- Enjoys the Final Fantasy gaming franchise
- Watches the NFL
- Didn't like the game Destiny


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes posts by The Lad for entertainment purposes
Is making a name for himself
Is Egyptian (way oh way oh way oh way oh...)


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Doesn't have an 'About Me' section 
- Avi that looks like it comes from a comedy TV show
- Has been mistaken for the other Cat


----------



## Punkhead

Supposedly the sister of some guy who just posted a rant.

Supposedly likes every wrestling promotion ever.

A rather mysterious user.


----------



## Trublez

Supposedly a CM Punk fan. 
That isn't the reason why he chose that username, though.
Accepts the rep of various (10) female celebrities.


----------



## CJ

- still known as Bigby Wolf to some
- not a Bella fan
- better not change his username again :cudi


----------



## CD Player

used to be why2cj
watches LU
likes Leanna Decker


----------



## Trublez

- Thinks I don't like the Bellas for some reason (Nikki's thighs :banderas).

- Gif maker master.

- LOVES my username. :lmao

Edit:

Ninja'd me.
Username always cracked me up.
Joined a month after myself.


----------



## CJ

- has a GOAT username
- probably noticed red borders are now in fashion 
- appreciates Nikki's thighs kada


----------



## Trublez

New sig.
Is annoyed at the whole Lana/Ziggler situation and rightfully so.
Influenced my new avatar border. :lmao


----------



## CJ

- easily influenced :hmm:
- also annoyed at the Lana/Ziggler fuckery
- Ariana Grande fan


----------



## Chrome

New Leanna Decker sig
Likely responsible for Shiv's crazy new sig
Been here close to 4 years now


----------



## CJ

- thinks I'm responsible for covering up Leanna Decker spreading :no: Shiv is a bad man :cuss:
- seems to have dropped the whole feet thing or at least keeps it








- fellow smilie maker :JLC3


----------



## Trublez

- Probably only watches LU for Ivelisse (probably not).

- Is a spotlight hogger. :no:

- Confused my bae Jackie Guerrido for Ariana Grande. :jay


----------



## CJ

- thinks I hog the spotlight for some reason :shrug
- needs an Ariana Grande avi asap :lol
- evicted that squatter that was living rent free :Out



Trublez said:


> - Confused my bae Jackie Guerrido for Ariana Grande. :jay


It does kinda look like her  Must be the hairstyle :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

in a slump

longs for some French"cuisine"


has a wonderful waifu :mark:


----------



## CJ

- his sig would be so much better without all those things covering it up 
- thinks I eat foreign muck :nikkilol
- needs to get his own waifu & stop stealing other peoples :gameover


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Nikki Bella is hot
- Thinks Leanna Decker is the hottest woman
- Wants Roman Reigns to change his entrance music


----------



## CJ

- thinks Nikki Bella looks like a ****** :nikkilol
- lives in Egypt
- has over 7000 posts


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Obsessed with Decker
- Doesn't think Nikki Bella looks like a man
- Will not surrender


----------



## Punkhead

Supposedly has been here for 6 months.

Might be a girl.

Supposedly from Australia.


----------



## CJ

- from Eastern Europe
- appreciates pale redheads :mckinney
- likes listening to punk music


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves TNA and Lucha Underground*:mckinney

*AJ Styles fan.

Good poster.*


----------



## Vox Machina

Fan of Sonic the Hedgehog
Is named after a hand in poker, presumably
Likes wrestling companies not named WWE


----------



## CJ

- Renee avi :mark:
- Lonely 
- Apparently awesome :miz


----------



## VIPER

-Seems nice
-From the Land of no surrender
-Probably a gamer?


----------



## Vox Machina

Awesome sig
Fan of Selena Gomez
Close with Shala


----------



## Chrome

New :renee2 avy
Wonders why the wonders never cease
Chatbox regular


----------



## CJ

- Mario & Luigi fan (Y)
- Not afraid to cut smilies with hair
- Still likes feet as evidenced by the regular mentions by @IDONTSHIV in the celeb thread :lol


----------



## Tony

- May be a fan of the Starks
- Go-to guy for gifs
- Rules the Land of No Surrender with Leanna Decker as his queen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hails from The City of Angels

may like Japanese girls :mark:

straight edge and may be Hispanic (Jesus)


----------



## CJ

- recently got cable
- has the best rotating sig on the internet :bow
- probably Shivs behind closed doors


----------



## Obfuscation

- pro-decker's underboob

- pro-decker's freckles

- glad decker doesn't have velvet sky's current hair-do


----------



## Callisto

Too poor to buy $7 soda at any given amusement park
Which means he's too poor to live in an Electric Chapel
Which means get out


----------



## Obfuscation

- needs to stop being catty

- is the reason why its called hotlanta cozy)

- obviously knows i'm quite loaded and that pleases the bad bitch inside


----------



## CJ

- #TeamFeet President for Life
- Lots of name changes
- Likes bright colors & pale chicks


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

- Drinks skim milk
- Seems rather healthy
- Has no problem with freckles


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. When his gender was questioned, he replied: Oui, (je suis un) Monsieur hehe!
2. Likes Saturn Jill Daniels
3. Likes doing hehehehe*


----------



## Becky

Loves the old school 
Enjoys a fact or two
Metallica fan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has great tastes in wrestlers, both male and female

Is from Yorkshire

May like Taylor Swift, unless it's actually Becky


----------



## CJ

- needs to pay his rent :cudi
- obsessed with a certain redhead from Kentucky :mark:
- may have recently moved to Australia :hmm


----------



## Wildcat410

Loves









Loves :mckinney

Is a Jerichoholic


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Trish
Been here for 6 years
Fan of The Shield?


----------



## Cashmere

- Fellow Final Fantasy fan
- Knows about Kazaam
- Their avatar is from "The Angels Take Manhattan"


----------



## CJ

- Just celebrated their birthday :mckinney
- Used to have a kick ass Abrown sig
- Colored user title (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

currently online

always has an amazing Leanna Decker gif as sig

knows what I don't, how to keep/save points :eagle


----------



## Gretchen

Taijutsu hater
Swagger mark
Originator of the GOAT gif :eagle


----------



## CJ

- Punk fan
- Thinks a gif I resized is GOAT 
- Lucha fan :mckinney


----------



## Magic

a really good gif maker(according to SOURCES)

has a fucking awesome sig that he probably made :homer

big fan of DECKER


----------



## Obfuscation

- would buy a shoe of SANSA's from ebay

- drinks a big gulp while he does it

- bootleg cozyboyz alumn on the right day


----------



## CJ

- Likes to change his username a lot.
- Probably prefers dames with big feet.
- Likes redheads almost as much as me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ulster Man

under repped gif maker

Has exquisite taste in women, without a doubt.


----------



## CJ

- Needs a geography lesson
- Needs to learn some tact
- Needs to spread the Decker rep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

needs to embrace the inevitable

amazing poster and contributor to these hallowed halls

likes to mention people


----------



## MarkovKane

IDONTSHIV said:


> needs to embrace the inevitable
> 
> amazing poster and contributor to these hallowed halls
> 
> likes to mention people


-Your the first person here that I remembered
-Laughed when you put the teddy between her legs
-That chick is hot


----------



## CJ

- Needs to know that "chick" is called Leanna Decker & she's stunning :done
- Kane fan
- Itami fan


----------



## Trublez

- Should probably tell SHIV to get his own bae. 
- Doesn't rep me as much as he used to.
- Once thought I was colourblind. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wolf
Legend
Best sigs*


----------



## CJ

- Likes the chick in Bigby's sig
- Switched to red text now
- Still rocking that Nikki avi :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has made like the past god knows how many avatars I have used and will prob make more because hes awesome

Offline

From the Land of No Surrender. Does that mean you NEVER GIVE UP? :cena*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is straight edge

has a great avatar and sig

will have his 10th anniversary here come September.

Bonus fourth: has a very nice shade of red for his text.


----------



## CD Player

Black Sabbath fan
49ers fan 
19,000 posts


----------



## CJ

- Used to be a celeb thread regular
- Likes CD's 
- Guns N Roses fan :mckinney


----------



## Aizen

* A celeb thread regular.



* Chicks with guns are one of his weakness. 

* Made Leanna Decker's name well known in WF. :tucky


----------



## Bushmaster

Made :Rollins for me

Just got repped 

has a creepy avatar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows the truth about Reigns and Rollins and isn't afraid to speak it.

Has an awesome sig and avi

Appreciates a good comic book movie.


----------



## CJ

- Eats a lot of burritos & muffins (Y)
- His shack is apparently getring demolished in the great Northern Cali slum clearance :chlol
- Appreciates Decker the Redhead Goddess :bow


----------



## Vox Machina

Is unaware that Karen Gillan is the redhead goddess (even though Decker is gorgeous)
New black and white sig
Loves Weetabix cereal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has better responses than CJ.


Is a chatbox staple


has yet to like a post by anyone. 

Excellent taste in adoring Karen Gillan


----------



## CJ

Soul Cat

- Should study Polytheism, then he'd know Decker & Gillan are both Redhead Goddesses 
- Anime (Y)
- Fellow Rollinite :JLC3

Shiv

- Named 4 things :cudi
- Has a rotating avi :aries2
- Ninja'd me :cuss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:chlol

:ha

:bryanlol

Ninja'ed by SHIV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

- Knows all the laughing smilies :krillin2
- Knows more foreign languages than me 
- Used to live in England until he got deported ut


----------



## Trublez

Has a matching avatar and sig for the first time in months.
Badass username.
Doesn't get green repped enough for all the graphics/sigs/avys he makes.


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Emilia Clarke's eyebrows
Probably likes Emilia Clarke's breasts
Definitely likes Emilia Clarke's dragons


----------



## CJ

Trublez

- Has one of the best sigs on the forum :mckinney
- Steals my glory in the gif thread :cuss:
- Man of many usernames :lol

Soul Cat

- Ninja'd me 
- Amazed a lot :dayum
- Sold his soul to a cat :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Always getting ninja'ed

proud Ulster Man

the clock is ticking....


----------



## Trublez

Likes covering up Leanna Decker's goodies. :no:
Probably marked for Right to censor back in the day.
Needs to stop messing around and just propose to Darklady already.


----------



## CJ

- Team Daenerys Targaryen :no:
- Tries to lead a healthy lifestyle :mckinney
- Probably pleased Velvet's back in TNA, & will :mark: at all the 5 star matches she'll put on :chlol


----------



## Trublez

- Team who? :troll

- Has a sense of humour. :ann1 :side:

- Knows I fail badly at trying to live a healthy lifestyle. :mj2


----------



## CJ

- White border :tripsscust
- Fellow gif maker :JLC3
- Went back to his Ariana Grande avi :chlol


----------



## Gretchen

May or may not support Dixie in the Wednesday Night Wars
Made me aware of Trublez' avatar being Ariana Grande tho whomever it is looks way older than her for some reason
Hasn't made many sigs in GFX lately


----------



## Trublez

RFWHC
Trying to call AJ Styles gay? :confused
Should know that the girl in my avy isn't actually Ariana Grande and its just CJ trying to wind me up.


----------



## Gretchen

My favorite stoner on WF
Should note that AJ isn't gay but has a large following in the homosexuals community
Probably annoyed by Ariana Grande (I know a dense chick that reminds me way too much of her so feeling's mutual)


----------



## Oxidamus

THE _*GAY*_ COMMUNITY?
Still a Dolph mark :mj
Probably bored of WWE atm


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Soso the goddess
Recently updated his blog that should be read by people :subban
Rusev CRUTCH


----------



## Londrick

Believes in God :bryan
Likes Pokemon
Likes Video games


----------



## Chrome

Rousey fan
Is part of the Evalution :eva
Recently went over 10,000 posts


----------



## CD Player

Stacy Keibler fan 
13,000 posts
random picture thread regular


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Muhummad Ali fan.

GnR fan.

Been here since May 2013.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great avatar.

Nikki Bella mark.

Eva Marie mark.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has excellent taste in favorite wrestlers

resides in Suplex City, Bitch!

Enjoys Sonic! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Great sense of humor

great sig

great taste


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Better taste

understands the virtue of pigtails

Grande, Gomez and Karla Lopez, oh my! :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Great poster.

Epic signature.

Lives rent free.


----------



## Trublez

Semi regular in this thread.
RED border.
Recently changed his sig.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has toubles or is trouble.

Sexy signature.

Saxamaphone.


----------



## CJ

- Joined the red border revolution :JLC3
- Excellent taste in Divas :banderas
- Knows that Nikki Bella's ass is one of the best things about current WWE :nikki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wise man
Gif making man
Joined in 2011 man*


----------



## CJ

- Has more Trophies than me :krillin2
- Joined in 2005 (Y)
- Likes saying man a lot :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Does the PlayStation thing
Knows PS is the best
Krillin*


----------



## Trublez

That "gif making man" made his current avy.
Used to refer to me as Baby Wolf. :lol
Turned heel on me when he dropped the "#HugLife" gimmick.


----------



## CJ

- Needs to rejoin the red border revolution :cuss:
- Now known as Baby Wolf until the end of time 
- That sig bama4


----------



## Trublez

*why* did you change your name *2 CJ*? 
Likes annoying me. :side:
Probably his best sig yet. :banderas


----------



## CJ

- Easily annoyed 
- Likes slow-mo Decker :mckinney
- Eats fruit & fibre cereal :WTF2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat Decker.

Has dat wet Decker.

Knows what Trublez eats.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat Decker.

Has dat wet Decker.

Knows what Trublez eats.


----------



## Chrome

Double posted
Dat Maryse
Dat Lita


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves WWE & WCW.

Fan of The Rock.

Fan of the Chicago Bears.*


----------



## Aizen

* Another resident from the Suplex City

* Likes Pentagon Jr and Sexy Star

* 13´er


----------



## CJ

- Using a sig I made :JLC3
- Celeb thread regular :high5
- Real Madrid fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Makes signatures.

Possibly lives at a TNA PPV.

Is a rep whore, WC said it.


----------



## CJ

- Made it onto some guys banned users list :clap
- Lita sig :sodone
- Thinks I might live at a TNA PPV :nah


----------



## Bushmaster

-Decker gifs keep getting better

- premium member but never uses the Chatbox

-Watches Lucha Underground, fan of Ivelisse.


----------



## Trublez

Comic book fan.
Soupbro.
Made sure Rollins looks VERY STRONG in his sig. :vince3


----------



## CD Player

Carol Seleme fan 
7 user names 
"Name 3 Things About The Above Poster" regular


----------



## CJ

- Probably listens to a lot of CDs 
- Guns N Roses :mckinney
- Eagles fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

time shifter

heard he was a rep whore from WC 

likes bonfires.


----------



## CJ

- Needs to tell me who da hell WC is :cuss:
- Probably praying his ac doesn't break bama4
- May have watched too much Doctor Who recently if he thinks I can "time travel" :nikkilol


----------



## Obfuscation

- boobs

- butts

- *RED*


----------



## CJ

- Knows redhead dames are best 
- May have a #TeamFeet dungeon :hmm
- Likes to change his username a lot :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Leanna Decker.

Bobby Roode fan.

Good poster.*


----------



## CJ

- Lucha Underground fan :high5
- Ivelisse fan :JLC3
- Not a fan of PG wrestling


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Almost 5200 posts
Red border innovator
A Legend*


----------



## CJ

- New avi :woo
- Prince of pain :surprise:
- Fan of women that can wrestle :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ulster Man

Good guy

Handing out L's


----------



## McQueen

The man that gravity forgot 

The man that Jon Bon Jovi forgot to take on his bus this missing out on royaltys due to his standing status as founding member.

Should SHIV certain people on this forum.


----------



## Vox Machina

Unspeakable hatred towards Wes Anderson
Leading the charge in the Anti-Blackbeard Brigade because of peanut butter
Wants to eliminate Obfuscation


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined in May 2014.

Likes anime.

Lifetime Premium Member.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow ACH fan! 
Comes to us from Suplex City
Aces and Eights.*


----------



## CJ

- Has an alternative version to Twinkle Twinkle Little Star in his sig :lmao
- Apparently a member of #TeamFeet :febreeze
- Huge Bella fan judging by the amount of Brie/Nikki avi's he used recently


----------



## Bushmaster

-Always the poster I have to name 3 things about

- a member of the best and biggest social groups on WF

-favorite game is Red Dead Redemption :wee-bey


----------



## Arya Dark

*- Weakness to pyro

- Weakness to poison

- Posts good youtube game clips*


----------



## McQueen

Hillbilly princess.

Drinkin y'all under the table

Has a bigger gun than me.


----------



## CJ

- Needs to upgrade his firepower
- Dislikes Cody
- Stannis fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Alot more posts than me
Whored out on rep
Active poster over the years (seen the name alot)

CJ NINJA
CJ LEGEND
CJ....PARKER?*


----------



## McQueen

Doesn't realize I'm simply trying to save Cody from himself.

Doesn't realize I don't need a gun, because I'm at Vader-level of being the man.

Probably a GTA SA fan


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd :chlol
- Senior member of WF
- On a mission


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should be asleep

the GFX man

used to have Decker as his waifu!


----------



## McQueen

Fear

Of a

Black planet


----------



## CJ

- Thinks he can tell me when to go to sleep :nah
- Waifu thief :cuss:
- Enjoying the recent hot weather 

McQueen

- Just ninja'd the fuck outta me 
- Used to have a Winston Wolf sig IIRC
- Hates Dany Queen of the Andals etc etc...


----------



## McQueen

Ninja'd again

Wants ninja'ing lessons

Also wants to know how to get his milk shakes to get the boys in the yard


----------



## Pratchett

-Ninja'd CJ
-Want's to put an end to what he thinks is Cody's reign of terror
-Puts up with a lot more mosquitoes than I do


----------



## McQueen

Knows the only thing that sucks me is his wife.

One of the few older people on here than me.

Misses the Star Wars EU


----------



## CJ

- Should know me being ninja'd is a regular occurrence in this thread 
- Likes to fish :rep
- Big Discworld fan :mckinney

- Ninja'd me again :cuss:
- Not the oldest forum member :confused
- Needs to destroy #TeamFeet whilst he's dealing with Cody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Was named after the Three Stooges actor Curly Joe DeRita :woo

likes Jessica Sulecki too

Mentions everyone he knows daily in his posts


----------



## Pratchett

-










-










-


----------



## McQueen

Enjoys chicken wings.

Has a birthmark the shape of the Grand Moff Tarkin

The movie Road House is a less dramatized version of his own life.


----------



## Tony

- Been here for 9 years
- Has beef with Hayley Seydoux
- A Hunter of Invisible Game


----------



## Obfuscation

- would take IU's name if they got married

- part of the brief robotchickenbox earlier today

- will only attend HIAC at Staples Center if Kevin Owens is signed to appear


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

some say he likes movies

others say he likes feet

I say he gives some of the most on point rep in forum history!


----------



## CJ

- Eats more burritos than I ever thought was humanely possible :WTF2
- Knows where the good stuff is kept :mckinney
- Got a #TeamFeet lifetime membership :febreeze


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Names 3 things alot
Same name and avatar kept for a long time, dedication brah
See Jay Parkour*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes it to rain, if it's Madison Rayne

loves the Young Bucks! :mark:

awesome respect for Becky! :yes


----------



## CJ

- Knows that redheads do it better :JLC3
- His avatar gives me a headache :cuss:
- One of the good guys :mckinney


----------



## Aizen

* Post on his own wall for some peculiar reason :hmm:

* One of the most underrated nicest guys of WF. 

* Should need to tell to his Waifu that we want more naked shots


----------



## Trublez

Another victim of the dreaded grey rep from one of freezing's alts. :bryanlol
The John Cena of the gif thread. 
Still refuses to make me a Carol Seleme smilie.

*Demon Hunter

Fellow Carol Seleme fan. :JLC3
Sig was made by that "underrated nice guy". 
Posts in the celeb thread often.


----------



## Bushmaster

- got grey repped as well from someone with 0 posts 

- repped me something really worth looking at over grey 

-got ninjad


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*From Boston
Almost 21k posts
Likes Rollins*


----------



## CJ

- Has a lot of detractors
- Sting fan
- Old School fan with a mission statement


----------



## Obfuscation

- informs me of Decker's feet in pics

- despite not having a preference in that area himself :hmm:

- now knows I kept the same username on here for 6 years before even changing it :evil


----------



## CJ

- Lying to me 
- Probably got Shiv to try & recruit me to #TeamFeet :nah
- Needs to be kept up to date on the current status of Decker's feet :chlol


----------



## Trublez

Hates #TeamFeet .
Fools everyone into thinking he's a nice guy but not me. :evil
Hates getting pestered to make graphics but loves making gifs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat ass!

Is a Uni Student

And a big fan of The Rock


----------



## CJ

- Ninja'd me 
- Knows Maryse is hot as fuck
- Resides in Austalia


----------



## Chrome

Was ninja'd
Leanna in the pool bama4
Has over 20,000 points


----------



## McQueen

Da Bulls

Da Bears

Da White Sox


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Haven't seen him in awhile
- No longer #TEAMFEET 
- Not a Cubs fan

Ninja'ed

1. Ninja'ed
2. Died for a few months
3. Not Lightning McQueen


----------



## CJ

- His name ain't Brutus
- Got a TFW sig :nice
- Fan of the ZigZag


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dem Decker Tittays.

Does not reside in a TNA PPV.

21,000+ points.


----------



## Trublez

Probably wrote his post really quick so he wouldn't get ninja'd.
Like I am right now.
Because I can see EvaMaryse and Mcqueen lurking.

Made me a failure like CJ
Biggest fan of Maryse on this site.
Hates all the members of the Shield.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got Ninja'd by me.

Spreading the goodness that is Carol Seleme to the world.

Double gifs.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Made me realize Maryse has fake boobies 
Has a Lita sig <3
Joined a year after me


----------



## CJ

- Not a fan of fake tits
- Probably asked Shiv who the chick in his sig was
- Rollinite :JLC3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wet Decker signature.

Has been here over 4 years now.

Premium member.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Double post.

Never buy a Mac, they're crap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a Mac
I want one, a Big Mac that is
Maryse and Lita type of guy. Hell yeah*


----------



## CJ

- Wants a Big Mac :mckinney
- Regular in this thread :JLC3
- Needs a brand new gif avi


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Continued the talk about a Big Mac.

Made my avatar and signature for me.

Might be doing me a Nikki signature soon, miss that bootay.


----------



## CJ

- Avi/sig made by me :woo
- Bringing back the Bella bootay :mckinney
- Not a Rollinite


----------



## Trublez

Well this guy is a fellow Rollinite.








Never knew until a few months ago that he actually negs people, albeit rarely.
Which is just more proof that he isn't the saint that he tries to make out to be. :evil


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I pretend to be a saint :nikkilol
- Biggest Carol Seleme fan on the forum
- Tries to lead a healthy lifestyle, but fails miserably :lol


----------



## Trublez

Wrong about the fact that I *think* he pretends to be a saint because I actually *know* he does. :jericho2
Biggest Leanna Decker fan on this site even though tons of people have jumped on the bandwagon since.
I would mark if his sig was huge like mine. :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Apparently knows where the bodies are buried :side:
- Dumped Snow White for Carol Seleme
- New Day fan :clap


----------



## Trublez

Seems to prefer models that do Playboy shoots.
New Day fan himself but probably laughed like me when Lesnar destroyed them in Tokyo. :lmao
Modest, extremely modest.


----------



## Aizen

* Knows that Wagg and I have more chances to tap that ass in his sig. :evil

* Not even modest at hinting that CJ only pretends to be a Saint. :side:

* One of a few selected 13'ers that made a name for themselves in WF.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Nearly 700 posts.

Has more chance to tap dat ass.

Between the buried and me fan.


----------



## Wildcat410

An Aussie

Appreciates the greatness of The Miz

Big Sexiest of the Sexy fan


----------



## CJ

- Good guy :mckinney
- Excellent taste in women (Y)
- Trish :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Approves of Trish and Maryse.

But not as much as Decker.

Red border brother.


----------



## CJ

- Regular in this thread :JLC3
- Part of the Red Border Revolution :mckinney
- Would welcome back Maryse to the Dias division in a heartbeat.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Red Dead Redemption fan.

Has/had an Xbox 360.

Would probably like to see Santana Garrett mixing it up in NXT.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great sig.(Y)

Maryse fan.

From West Australia.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*E C 3 
Robitnik/Eggman
Good taste in things*


----------



## Bushmaster

- Close to being on this forum for a decade :clap
- PS+ and not one of my PSN friends
- fan of Brie Bella


----------



## CJ

- One of the biggest Rollins fans on the forum :JLC3
- Apparently really likes Destiny
- Still praises the sun


----------



## Wildcat410

- Makes some of the best gifs you will ever see.
- Always friendly and polite.
- Did not let tna's misuse of Brittany ruin his love of Santana Garrett (who is hot as hell btw.)


----------



## CJ

- Fellow Santana Garrett fan :JLC3
- Knows about my work in the gif thread :hmm
- Quality poster


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Leanna Decker

Fellow Lucha Underground fan :high5

Lives from the Land of No Surrender.*


----------



## CJ

- Big TNA fan :woo
- Glad EC3 won the big one :yes
- Probably played all the Sonic games (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Also a big TNA fan
Also a Lucha Underground fan
Doesn't approve of the new pic in Shiv's sig :eva


----------



## CJ

- Bad influence on Shiv :cudi
- Makes awesome smilies :JLC3
- White Sox fan


----------



## Trublez

Seems to have better tastes in women wrestlers now compared to a few years ago. (Y)
Would quickly destroy the foundations of team feet if he ever had the chance.
Only made 1 of the 3 smilies requested of my bae. :hmm


----------



## CJ

- Should know that was the only decent pic :goaway
- Should know I'm nice & would never harm those pesky #TeamFeet members :evil
- Still hating on Vel Vel


----------



## Trublez

Hating on pics of Carol.








Slowly turning into a Velvet mark again. :tripsscust
But really, hating on my girl.


----------



## CJ

- Should know I hate cutting hair








- Thinks I'm becoming a Vel Vel mark again :nah
- Should know I wasn't hating on Carol


----------



## McQueen

Crunchberries Junction

Crotchety Jones

Camouflage Jacket


----------



## Trublez

:Banderas
:mark:
:dance :dance
@CJ LMAO got ninja'd


----------



## CJ

- Probably going to make good use of his new Carol smilies :mckinney
- Not a fan of Velvet Sky
- Really likes fruit & fibre cereal.


----------



## Achilles

1. He's totally awesome.

2. Master of the graphics world.

3. Seems to enjoy Leanna Decker's work.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

1. Kevin Owens fan (Y)
2. Here for life
3. Bella....


----------



## CJ

- Dolphins fan
- Probably wants Ziggler to take that Brazzers offer
- Rollinite :JLC3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rollinite.

Deckerite...

Gif master.


----------



## CJ

- Maryse :done
- Lita :sodone
- Probably watches a lot of AFL


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great sig :mckinney

Great poster (Y)

Fellow TNA fan :high5*


----------



## CJ

- EC3 :mark:
- Blue font color :woo
- Likes the Decker :mckinney


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes the Decker too. :mckinney

Fellow fan of Angelico. :high5

Joined in 2011.*


----------



## CD Player

Likes two pair, Aces and 8's 
Sonic the hedgehog fan 
EC3 fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Slash

Phillies fan

Appreciates both Punk and Bryan


----------



## NoyK

*- Holy post count boost while I was away!
- Stupid Draper :side:
- Appreciates my once-in-a-while food posts *


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Was previously on vacation from WF
- Philosopher of sorts based on his sig
- Likes places where the grass is green and girls are pretty (TAKE ME HOME!)


----------



## Bushmaster

-has had that avatar for what seems forever

-Thinks Ambrose is great

- loacation is Washington D.C. bama


----------



## CJ

- Dat ABrown sig :banderas
- Dat red user title :mark:
- New England fan :woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was wrong about me watching AFL.

Still rocking that wet Decker.

Premium.


----------



## CJ

- Probably watches a lot of rugby
- Probably tied with Wildcat in being the biggest Maryse fan on the forum
- Regular in this thread :woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was right about me watching a lot of Rugby.

Knows of a Maryse fan as big as i am.

Austin Aeries fan.


----------



## CJ

- Recently checked my profile 
- Has strong opinions :mckinney
- Has a great avi/sig combo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is visible

Would surrender to Leanna Decker despite his protestations to the contrary

is in a race against the clock sand the clock is ticking.


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I surrender. :nah
- Knows I'm working to deadline :hmm
- Keeps his local Burrito Emporium in business :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Claims he doesn't surrender.

Wishes he could claim he knew Decker.

Could claim the title of gif gawd.


----------



## CJ

- Knows where to get the good gifs 
- Username is a combo of his favorite two Divas (Y)
- Should know I'm still waiting on @AryaDark to introduce us :fingerscrossed


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Clinging onto hope he can meet Decker.

Would marry Decker.

Would have to change his username to CD.


----------



## Bushmaster

-defends Cena a lot

-no Eva in sig or avatar

-probably wouldn't be able to decide whether to marry Eva Marie or Maryse


----------



## DesolationRow

-Is a secret massive fan and admirer of the Golden State Warriors, just will not admit it. :curry2 :curry :curry3 :chefcurry :klay

-I often have no idea what his avatars or signatures are about but they are always interesting and eye-catching. 

-Said goodbye to a dear, fantastic television show this year in _Justified_.


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes Naruto
Loves claws in Dark Souls









Ninja'd. Damn it, Deso. :lmao

POSEY's biggest fan
Was a scholar in another life
Loves Super Saiyan Curry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

EDIT NINJA'ED BY A CAT. Everything I wrote , apply it to Soul Cat nee Sol Katti 

.likes Curry the player not necessarily the cuisine

understands why Jed York delendus est!

Long Live Walter Jameson! :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Still living RENT FREE in freezing's mind
Will probably marry Darklady one day
First post was in the ratings thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows there is plenty of room in that head for others to live

excellent at making smiley's and made an excellent contribution to my sig.

got to see his hockey team dominate yet again this year!:mark:


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

Has a awesome signature(seriously who is that hottie again)

Is a Daniel Bryan Fan 

Seems like a cool dude


----------



## Chrome

Fan of the GOAT era in WWE
Nice ass in sig
Doesn't post very often in this thread


----------



## Obfuscation

- likes those animated pics (that rep is the most bizarre thing yet :lol)

- supports me turning a bad rant into a goldmine for something better

- actually does that w/flowers irl


----------



## Tony

- Fearless leader of Team FEET
- Is a walking film encyclopedia
- Would go to the Staples Center to see HIAC just for the structure


----------



## Obfuscation

- K-pop dames aficionado

- eventually took notice of K-Pop dames once they took off their heels

- supports K-pop dames in music videos that lead to gifs like the one he has atm that lead to us being :done


----------



## CJ

- Movie aficionado
- Only likes dames for their feet :confused
- Has had so many name changes, it's hard to keep track


----------



## Punkhead

Leanna Decker aficionado.

Has shitload of points.

Helped me with my sig numerous times in the past and probably will in the future.


----------



## Tony

- 2nd biggest Hayley aficionado
- Not afraid to keep on living
- BABYMETAL :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Probably a bigger Bulls fan than Chrome
- That chick in his sig :done
- Living that straight edge lifestyle


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-loves tits
-is waiting for the revolution
-a forum fan favorite


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Obviously a big ECW fan.

Doesn't post that regularly in this thread.

Probably misses the late 90's/early 2000s era of wrestling.


----------



## CJ

- Appreciates Nikki's Cleavage :nikki
- Posts in here almost as much as me 
- Big fan of the New Zealand All Blacks :mckinney


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Posts in the Nikki thread :nikki
Just gave me awesome rep kada
Likes Nikki, Lita, and Maryse :banderas

Edit: 

Also appreciates Nikki's boobs
Just cut out a smiley for me
Has awesome looking sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Posts often in the Nikki thread.

So clearly is a wise man.

Studies at Fearless University.


----------



## Trublez

Likes his divas.
Hates Seth Rollins. :mj2
Would probably have a sig of Eva Marie and Maryse if he ever found a good pic of them together.


----------



## CJ

- Doesn't sound like an extra from East Enders :WTF2
- Good guy who likes to occasionally cause trouble >
- Likes to make gifs, but needs to make more Decker gifs


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Leanna Decker owes him for spreading her name (while IDONTSHIV spreads... well, yeah)
Makes many GIFs, but prefers Leanna Decker gifs
Enjoys cleavage


----------



## Obfuscation

- less than enthused about GFW's apparent debut show

- only fact about wrestling I know about him is latter WCW related :hmm:

- would mark for a Caesar type rasslin popping up on TV today


----------



## CJ

- Feet aficionado :febreeze 
- Grand overlord of the TNA section :bow
- Will probably change his username soon :hmm


----------



## Obfuscation

- still obsessing over my username when it took me over a year to change it :CENA

- doesn't like Velvet anymore, even tho the biker thing isn't a bad look

- rep lowkey proves he's on my side 8*D


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I like feet now :nah
- Apparently now a Vel Vel mark :WTF2
- Probably excited for TNA/GFW invasion angle


----------



## Trublez

Probably the last staff member that will ever mod the TNA section
Once introduced me to Maria Marley.
Creep as fuck sig. :argh:

Edit: 

Posted a few seconds before me.
Probably listed over a 1000 things about him as this point.
Should know that I hate the sound of my voice. :lmao


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd :chlol
- Awesome sig :mckinney
- Has a forum nickname :bryanlol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Yellow
Bikini
Titties


----------



## Vox Machina

Man of few words
Has a colorful signature
Knee to the FACE


----------



## Obfuscation

- bellucci/10

-









- thinks anything w/robot legs is ROBOCOP


----------



## CJ

- Uses the unofficial cozy Karen smilie








- Into pale redhead dames :mark:
- Still living at the Electric Chapel, though he hasn't used that sig in ages :hmm:


----------



## Vox Machina

Should know how sad I am that Cozy Karen is still unofficial
Has a sig that puts Phoebe Cates to shame
Sees that Decker is wearing an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow bikini and would probably like to add white polka dots to it :mj


----------



## CJ

- Needs to do some politicking to get Cozy Karen added
- Also likes pale redheaded dames :mckinney
- Should know it already has white poka dots


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just posted one of the most epic Decker pictures ever!

Posts before me a lot in this thread.

Spreading the name and body of Leanna Decker to the world.


----------



## CJ

- Has named 3 things about me many many times :dayum
- Still not a Rollins fan :Rollins2
- Would probably pick Maryse over Eva


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

holds no L's

doesn't like tangerines

cornerstone of a new religion


----------



## CJ

- Knows too much about the Red Border Revolution :side:
- Should know Orange is my favorite color 
- Good guy, apart from being a Waifu stealing... :cuss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

doesn't like nectarines either

likes to fish

likes leftovers :bryanlol


----------



## CJ

- Has a lot of rabid fans on here :nikkilol
- Seems to mainly live on a diet of burritos & muffins :WTF2
- Never pays his rent :cuss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Got his screen name because of his propensity to wear *c*orduroy *j*ackets.


designer of custom made reps

was the first thing I said true? :nah


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

One of the best posters on here

Seems to be witty and intelligent

Is apparently getting perma-banned because his sig is offensive(nice knowing you SHIV)


----------



## CJ

- Posts in Classic Wrestling a lot
- Fan of Shiv's sig :JLC3
- Trying to outsmart Batko


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows a lot about me.

Has great taste in women.

Still watches Supernatural...


----------



## Vox Machina

Wants a French Kiss from Maryse
Is wondering why CJ is still watching _Supernatural_ based on the ellipsis 
Lita on the beach must be a dream


----------



## Obfuscation

- will do a Golden Gate w/Brie Larson

- bought a Karen Gillan wig for Shal

- owns a sparkly strap-on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rep:yes
rep :yes:yes

and more rep :yum:


----------



## CJ

- Likes rep
- Likes likes
- Doesn't like trolls


----------



## Obfuscation

- knows I deliver :hayley3

- competing w/Shiv on who can have a Decker sig longer

- supports pics of Bellucci like I found


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bellucci :sodone

tbhaley

Malena nude scene! :mark:


----------



## RR_Believe That

- 20k posts in 2 years
- prolly a virgin
- doesnt care a 20 page thread was made by members asking him to change his sig because its pervy and sad


----------



## Obfuscation

- saw the name, assumed a troll

- proved me right

- VIRGINS


----------



## Callisto

FEET

Jennifer Connelly

Still too poor to organize our wedding at the Electric Chapel


----------



## Bushmaster

- gets mistaken for Londrick every now and then

- always enjoys some Chris Evans rep

- was in a weird situation after this past TD where the Bellas were going at Eva Marie


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit

-I like his signature and picture

-His name confuses me

-Solid reputation status


----------



## McQueen

PS4 party 

Patriot

Online car thief

Ninja'd


----------



## Bushmaster

-got ninja'd

-hasn't downloaded Rocket League like Seph told him

- fucks lizard people


----------



## McQueen

Is mistaken about me not downloading rocket league

Is mistaken about me fucking Lizard people

Will someday learn the lizard people are the ones who do the fucking. Seriously man. Lizards.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows a lot about Lizard people.

Seems worried about said Lizard people.

Should be a fan of Steve McQueen.


----------



## CJ

- A regular in this thread who seems to know everything about everyone 
- Needs a rotating Eva/Maryse/Lita sig :mark:
- Will probably overtake me for posts in this thread :nah


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is trying to deny that I'll take over as the biggest poster in this thread.

Should send me daily Decker gifs when that happens.

Knows too much about everyone because of this thread.


----------



## Allur

Enjoys plastic
Possibly enjoys females
Likely enjoys poisonous pieces of fuck found in the nature


----------



## Trublez

New Day fan.
Enzo & Cass fan.
Wasn't always a comedy poster IIRC.


----------



## CJ

- My competition in the gif thread :krillin2
- Robbed a bank :WTF2
- Also a New Day fan. Was probably a Consequences Creed fan too :hmm


----------



## Trublez

Wants me to make Leanna decker gifs but doesn't send me some new videos of her. :cudi
Pretends to see me as "competition" in the gif thread. 
When in reality his reaction to me there is like 1:16 in this video.


----------



## CJ

- Thinks he's the TNA of the gif thread :nah
- Too humble
- Good poster who's a regular in here :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The New Day.

Gif gawd.

Likes everyone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

From down under (Y)

has excellent taste in women wrestlers

has a truly eye catching sig.


----------



## Tangerine

.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CHRIS BENOIT *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao awesome guy

Loves Becky and Bayley and I applaud him for his great taste!

Loves the Farley


----------



## Jhunt

Leanna Decker ;

Leanna Decker ;

Leanna Decker ;


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Best sig in WF history
Great taste as well
One of the coolest I ever met on here ever


YOus a NINJA
Reeking of Awesomeness
New to me and seems cool*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got Ninja'd.

Not a fan of the original twinkle, twinkle little star.

Excited about GFW.


----------



## NoyK

*- Fan of French..stuff
- Boobs
- More boobs*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Paradise City.

Watches WWE.

Likes Dean Ambrose.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bullet Club 4 Life
Rode with Aces&Eights
Maybe also liked SES*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

text color Bella approved red! :mark:

awesome new sig by the incredible gif master CJ!

got to see GFW in person. :fuckyeah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows PA is the place to be for da wrasslin
Would be awesome to go to a show with if he was near me
SIR SHIVS ALOT*


----------



## Vox Machina

Living the hug life
Been getting them trophies
Likes GFW


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

His Karen Gillan is my Olivia Cooke
Should buy a PS4 already 
FFXV makes him sad


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows about Soul Cat.

Big fan of Olivia Cooke

Lives in Florida


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has one of my top 5 fav divas of all time in his sig
Digs the hotties
Used to have dat Nikki booty in his avy*


----------



## Aizen

* A proud fan of Sailor Moon.


* May want to see Iori and Inaba naked :side:


* Appreciate the grandeur of The Beatles for sure one of the best bands in the history of Music. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Remembers stuff about me 
Still has the creepy eye avy
One of the cool kids with bands in their sig, used to be alot of people but now only a few. And also I still need to listen to that band. xD send me some stuff*


----------



## CJ

- Recently got a new sig :woo
- Good guy
- All on board with GFW


----------



## Obfuscation

- always ends up as the last post in the thread

- used to have a Jericho themed username, yet never mentioned him

- probably would have mentioned Jericho more had he joined TNA 8*D


----------



## Vox Machina

Would bend BELLUCCI over a barrel
Detests that some people think there's a "Team Feet"
Lowkey wants The Conductor to save TNA


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined in May 2014.

Sparkles and strap-ons.

Lifetime Premium Member.*


----------



## El Dandy

Lives in Suplex City

Enjoys EC3

Likes pretty much the entire New Japan roster but cept for Hirooki Goto.


----------



## CJ

- Likes Ice Hockey & supports the Philadelphia Flyers
- Steiner fan
- Joined in 2007


----------



## El Dandy

- Has a bunch of points
- Is the #1 Donkey Kong player to ever grace his presence on WF
- Thinks I like Scott Steiner more than Positively Kanyon


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't doubt his username

- positively kanyon

- would have joined the magnificent seven


----------



## CJ

- Destroyed the myth that there was a #TeamFeet 
- El Jefe of the TNA section :bow
- Toe sucking gif :surprise:


----------



## Vox Machina

Has learned of the wonders of Arcana :evil
Pointed out to my blind self that there is indeed polka dots
Made







for me


----------



## Obfuscation

- prompted Spader

- needs subliminal LEG FUCKING in the mix

- crashes cars for personal reasons on the daily


----------



## Chrome




----------



## CJ

- Has branched out to making feet smilies :WTF2
- Probably the biggest Bulls fan on the forum (Y)
- Possibly a secret FireFox user :hmm


----------



## Chrome

Only one besides me who is still super-active in the smiley thread
Secretly wants to see Leanna Decker get her feet tickled
Probably uses Internet Explorer


----------



## Obfuscation

-









- keeps on making more and more feet smileys _(i'm helping, but still..)_ :mark:

- needs to make a Maria Marley one next


----------



## CJ

- Is the driving force behind Chrome's feet smilie collection :surprise:
- Probably a GFW fan already
- Likes Dames with big feet :confused


----------



## NoyK

*- Might or might have not toned down his attraction to female feet since the last time I was here
- Still has trippy sigs
- Probably still dislikes Randy Orton :side:
*

_edit: fuck
_

*@CJ 
- Is passionate over Leanna Decker
- Does not surrender :cena4
-







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was Ninjad by Dat Boy CJ
Celebrating 4 years on this forum this month
Music themed usertitle and location*


----------



## CJ

- Rocking an awesome sig :mckinney
- Recently attended a GFW show & really enjoyed it judging by his avatar (Y)
- Been a member of this forum for a long time & has recently returned from a hiatus


----------



## chargebeam

- Likes female feet (yum!)
- Has probably the shortest username on WF
- Made me Google Leanna Decker


----------



## CJ

- Confusing me with @Obfuscation :what
- Has never heard of JM. Hello JM
- Always has awesome sigs. New Paige sig :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

got to witness some grand bonfires

proud Ulster Man

one of the best of the people I've encountered here.


----------



## Allur

Enjoys soulcat
Enjoys ramdom females
Has points up the ass


//Screw this, those work for shiv too :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow New Day fan. Feeling the POWER OF POSITIVITY
Very blue theme in avatar and sig
From Finland like an old poster I loved called SaMi*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has many trophies

might like a trophy wife, like Becky,for instance

understands indy wrestling is great wrestling :mark:


----------



## CJ

- All Red Everything :mckinney
- Big fan of Dem Foxy Bellas :nikki
- TNA fan

Shiv :cuss:

- Ninja'd me 
- Almost as big a fan of Leanna Decker as me








- Seems to have forgotten about Lana Del Rey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

not a









needs to learn the art of ninjitsu:










CJ>SS :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*HOLY SHNIKIES
Will no doubt watch the new Farley Doc
Will no doubt cry like I will*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Farley is greatly missed by him too. 









doesn't live in a van down by three rivers

likes:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Farley's cross dressing skills were TOP NOTCH*










*Not Officer Mehoff, Jack
*










*Knows when theres been ENOUGH LEARNING FOR TODAY!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lmao

wishes he had moves like this:









or this:









was definitely moved by Chris Farley, though and blown away by him:


----------



## Obfuscation

- has been "Motivational" Matt Foley for Halloween

- isn't gay, but indulges in Schmitts Gay just from Farley endorsement

- avid watcher of the non-awkward, and totally smooth The Chris Farley Show

EDIT:

- Eva Marie feet smiley in-between Decker :CENA

- can have all of the same Farley-isms applied to him, too

- found gifs of Ashley Benson getting spanked by a dame (yay)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows some folks are gonna come into this thread like 










Knows that if anyone has something bad to say about Farley..










Knows that voting KICKS ASS!












Ninja
Big Head Cena
Pink and Green fan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Got ninja'ed









Is a super fan









May have said this before:


----------



## chargebeam

CJ said:


> - Confusing me with @Obfuscation :what
> - Has never heard of JM. Hello JM
> - Always has awesome sigs. New Paige sig :banderas


- Sorry
- Sorry
- Thanks


----------



## Obfuscation

- Paige in low heels :datass

- pro-dirty feet :datass

- knows CHVRCHES can be the right music w/the various topics :datass


----------



## Trublez

TNA section moderating, drug taking, dirty feet loving, son of a...


----------



## Allur

Enjoys females
Enjoys buses
Has a shit ton of problems


----------



## CJ

- Enzo & Cass fan
- Also a new day fan
- Possibly eaten reindeer meat :hmm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Bewbies
About that never give up life :cena
My Partner in RED
*


----------



## CJ

- Joined the Red Border Revolution :JLC3
- Knows I like bewbs








- PS & Bellas :woo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Red Border Revolution #RBR #RedBorderRevolution is the next big thing
Not as big as Nikki's bewbs but still huge
Almost always uses 3 gifs/emoticons in each post on this thread*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon Nikki!!!

C'mon Brie!!!

He would like to do both.


----------



## Chrome

There's a countdown in his usertitle :hmm:
Really racking up them points
Probably DOES shiv :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

- was wondering why the geisha dames in the gif were wearing shoes and/or socks when they're in Japan :mj

- :scaryklum

- immortalized maria marley today :cozy


----------



## Aizen

* Had a hard time watching CGM playing an underage prostitute, because “young and fresh.” 8*D

* Now he’s searching for a room to rent, a place with a mid-aged woman and an overtly flirtatious teenager with a nice arc to engage her into wrestling and movies and some other nasty things :side:

* And then produce his own Nymphomaniac film to sell it in dark markets.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined September 2013.

Getting ignored by Scott Steiner.

Currently Offline.*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Every wrestler as long as they can't work for the villainous WWE

- no doubt has to be an Undertaker username, though :hmm:

- Actually likes Lil Cholo(?) :CENA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Amazing sig

master of hypnotic rep

loves the Bellucci :yum:


----------



## CJ

- Celeb thread regular :JLC3
- Knows redheads do it better :mckinney
- Lives in sunny North Cali bama4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves the Decker.

Man loves the Bryan.

Lives rent free.


Ninja'd me.

Also loves the Decker.

Pays his rent...


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd (Happens to us all :lol)
- Noticed my appreciation for Leanna Decker
- Has great taste in Divas :eva2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Approves of my taste in Divas.

Approves of little yellow bikinis.

Approves of the Decker.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Pourquoi
LoveFuryPassionEnergy
Awesome Aussie*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Team Bella.

Has a lot of trophies.

Been on this site for almost a decade.


----------



## Trublez

Said that Sheamus is better on the mic than Seth. :lol
Doesn't mind Ziggler probably cause he didn't work the INDIEZ!!!11
Would prefer another shitty & boring Orton/Cena WHC reign over Seth's current reign. :tripsscust


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wolf in disguise
Isnt a Sheamus fan
Is more Truble than EC3*


----------



## Allur

20k posts yet i can't recall seeing him before 2 days ago
10 year veteran
Has recently gained platinum on FF Type 0


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is right
Is prob known by a heck of alot more posters than I am xD 
Wouldn't say no to a Realest Guys In The Room vs New Day feud *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still on Team Bella.

PSN member.

Premium member.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is still the Awesome Aussie
An awesome Aussie who loves a Hot Frenchie
I do miss his Nikki avy *


----------



## Trublez

Bigby Baby Wolf supporter. 
Probably one of the few people on here that is massive supporter of both Bayley and the Bellas (probably just likes wrestlers with names beginning with "B". ) 
Now needs a red coloured usertitle to go with the red avy/sig/font. :lol


----------



## CJ

- Wants me to send him Decker videos 
- Just reminded me that NLC calls him Baby Wolf :lol
- Regular in here :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't think he's that much of a nice guy. 
I wonder if NLC does. :hmm
Really needs to send me those Leanna Decker videos if he wants me to make new gifs of her....like right now. :side:


----------



## Chrome

Loooong sig
Amusing avy
CJ needs to send him them damn Leanna Decker videos already :cudi


----------



## Tony

- Anticipates the Hoiberg era
- Enjoys Kevin Owens disrespecting Japanese customs
- Team FEET follower


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Appreciates Asian women hell yeah








From LA
Is the resident Brock Lesnar of this thread it seems with how many appearances he makes*


----------



## CJ

- Already using that smilie @Chrome made for him :mckinney
- All Red Everything :bow
- Possibly a Banshee fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May already be expecting this but should know I am requesting some Chris Farley ones 2morrow. xD
Is the God of Gifs and father of Red Border Revolution
Is Dat Boy CJ Not Dat Boy Baby Wolf or Dat Boy Shivster
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

great taste in gifs

great taste in women wrestlers

great taste in comedians!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*IS Dat Boy The Shivster
Loves Chris Farley
Knows this man or someone like him*


----------



## Tony

- All about that BELLA life
- Anime enthusiast
- From Pennsylvania


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Fan of Straight Edge Punk

- Japenese Women are his type

- From LA


----------



## CJ

- Rollinite :JLC3
- Rocking an awesome sif by TFW :mckinney
- Ziggler fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has the 2nd largest points amount on this page
Is a GIF........GAWD
Dont call him Parker*


----------



## CJ

- Should know all my points come from Celeb thread posts :lol
- Seems to know what my username stands for :hmm
- Possibly sad that Becky Lynch has come to Raw to destroy all his favorite Diva's


----------



## Vox Machina

Made my sig 
Should have told me about a certain Decker thing I found :woah
Fan of STEAMPUNK BECKY


----------



## CJ

- Needs to tell me what I should have told him :confused
- Fan of sigs that need loads of guides :no:
- Knows redheads do it better :woo


----------



## Jhunt

Leanna Decker ;
Leanna Decker ;
Leanna Decker ;

It's just that simple.


----------



## Allur

Shellfish
Enjoys whiny wrestlers
Enjoys whiny futebol players


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Feeling that POWER OF POSITIVITY!
May or may not have been rooting for Kofi back in MITB (I Was)
Knows you cant teach being 7 feet tall, hot as hell, or a certified G and a bonafide STUD*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Cherry Blossoms :subban
Likes The Bellas 
Went to a GFW show


----------



## CJ

- Enjoys all the Emma scenes in Bates Motel 
- Likes leather clad women :dayum
- WCW fan 4 Life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:rep

:rep :rep

:rep :rep :rep


----------



## CJ

:nah
:nah :nah
:nah :nah :nah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:bryanlol

:bryanlol:bryanlol

:bryanlol:bryanlol:bryanlol


----------



## CJ

- Man of few words :chlol
- His shack is apparently getting demolished :maisielol
- Has more posts in the Celeb thread than me :WTF2


----------



## Trublez




----------



## CJ

- Actually made the gifs :woo
- Continued the recent trend of posting pics on my visitor wall. SFW :WTF
- Fellow gif maker :JLC3


----------



## Trublez

Used to be the most SFW repper back in the day.
Then he discovered Leanna Decker and Kelsi Monroe.
And as they say, the rest is history.


----------



## CJ

- Has one of the largest sigs on here :nice
- Used to be a regular in the TNA section, but I haven't noticed him there in a while 
- Becky Lynch's accent will eventually win him over


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Appreciates Nikki's chest :nikki
Dat Leanna Decker
Apprently watches Bates Motel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is attending Fearless University :hmm FU

likes spears

probably likes Nikki's rear


----------



## CJ

- Resides in Northern Cali, well at least for another 3 more weeks anyway :lol
- Should have paid his rent 
- Has an appreciation for English women with Geordie accents :agree:


----------



## Chrome

Becky Lynch sig (Y)
Also should've paid his rent 
Has rocked the Leanna avy all year I think


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Becky fan
Has "Scumbag Owens" sig
Hails from Chicago. LOOOOOK IN MY EYEEEEEES WHAT DO YA SEEEE*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes:


----------



## CJ

- Likes Farley gifs (Y)
- Needs to add some new things to his sig 
- Will probably eat a muffin later


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoyed the NXT Divas debuts.

Cant surrender.

Loves Leanna Decker.


----------



## Bushmaster

-One of the top Seth Rollins haters

-starting to hate KO even more, wants him to put someone over

- likes WWE made guys


----------



## Oxidamus

Still plays Destiny (I still don't know what just happened, another expensive DLC? :mj)
Still marks for Seth
RUSEV FAN


----------



## Chrome

Surely enjoyed the rep I gave him yesterday :evil
Wants x78 unbanned immediately
WF's top RUSEV mark


----------



## CJ

- His visitor wall is NSFCJ :febreeze
- Using his smilie making talent for evil :evil
- Bulls fan 4Life


----------



## Oxidamus

Repped me for talking shite about people I thought he liked. :what?
Returned another rep of FEET. :mj
Would probably consider FEET the most sexual of all body parts :deandre

CJ :grrr I was told no one was viewing!

Has invented a quirky line with "NSFCJ" :Jordan
Marking the fuck out for BECKY :mj
Has BECKY kicking Sasha out of the ring as part of his signature. :kobe


----------



## Bushmaster

CJ

-apparently a big Becky Lynch fan

-red usertitle, team redhead, leanna decker :eagle

-makes avatars for posters(now I know :hmm



Oxi


-Ninja'd Me :MAD

-Was one of the biggest Sasha fans but now is lost among those in the bandwagon

-Used to be up late/early playing GTA with me and Brandon, trolling the people we'd come across


----------



## Oxidamus

Was one of the biggest Seth fans but is now lost among those in the bandwagon :evil
Midcard Mafia's most dangerous man
May remember one time where some angry black guy was yelling at me and I was fucking about with him on a beach of San Andreas and then he got him and his friends to kill us off with their tanks bought from hacked money. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation

- tron

- trans

- still fighting trips' current NXT agenda


----------



## McQueen

Has no job

No hope

And a CHIKARA collection.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Don't care if he doesn't like









He needs to









With that said,


----------



## Obfuscation

- needs to stop assuming crap like a mong

- looks at my family's facebook info like a freak (seriously, wtf?)

- would be wonderful if he fucked off w/this tired shit


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Was ninja'd by Raiden :mj

Called me a mong, though :mj2

And said I looked at his family's facebook :mj2


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Cody I don't really pay attention to your Facebook at all. I just saw the one picture and been harping on about it for ages.


----------



## Oxidamus

CWCWR:
The second biggest name of the VIDYA SECTION behind Seph. :evil
Iwata :jose
Made me shed some tears :jose

MCQUEEN:
Still alive
Not sure about ABH
Tried to trick me to forget about Caesar :avon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is a fan of Rusev
Is loved and has alot of friends apparently
Also has a gif made by Dat Boy CJ, that makes us like brothers you know*


----------



## Chrome

Has a Twitter
Likes the smiley I made him (Y)
Been here close to 10 years now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

smiley master

hails from the Windy City

likes gifting red


----------



## McQueen

Sharpened toothbrush

Sliver of glass wrapped in tape

Sharp scrap metal


----------



## Blackbeard

Looks like Blake Shelton

Has an icky gut due to excess Peanut Butter consumption

Secret Art House Hipster in disguise


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a black beard
Just like the most phenomenal extra ordinary fellow SINBAD THE SAILOR
Accumulated alot of posts, rep, points etc in only a bit over a year*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wouldnt mind being attacked by Nikki's rack

lives the hug life on the mean streets of PA.

One day shall be the one true king of pain! Queen Becky, Queen Bayley? It's good to be the king!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*UNCLE SHIVSTER











Knows all about my dream harem. Bellas Bayley Becky all day.
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wants to see Cody Rhodes drop the Stardust gimmick.

Supports Cesaro.

Would have liked to have seen Dolph Ziggler ply his craft elsewhere.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has probably dealt with noobs who thought that he mispelled evolution on accident
Anxiously awaiting Eva Marie to resurface and tear some shit up 
AWWWWWWWWWWESOME AUSSIE*


----------



## CJ

- Prince of Pain :bow
- Recently met Scott Steiner & Jeff Jarrett :woo
- *Team Foxy Bellas*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy CJ








Team Becky Lynch
Should know 







*


----------



## Trublez

Recently received some dreaded grey rep. :jay
Bellas are his life.
But so are hugs.


----------



## CJ

NLC

- Recently got some grey rep
- Making use of his Billy Idol smilie 
- Knows where my allegiance lies
















Trublez

- Ninja'd me while I was looking for my Becky smilies :cry
- Using one of the smilies I made him as an avatar :mckinney
- Made some Decker gifs recently :woo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Got Ninjad by Baby Wolf
I am still jelly of his RED usertitle
Dat Boy who makes Dem gifs and like Dem redheads*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes red jelly?

may have cried more, more more like Billy Idol

would say yes, yes,yes to Bayley :sodone


----------



## CJ

- Still living rent free :yes
- Best sig on the forum :sodone
- Good poster :mckinney


----------



## Rap God

- Resizes gifs
- Loves Y2J (no ****)
- Loves Leanna Decker

Nobody knows shit about me , sooooooooooooo bring it on


----------



## Chrome

Lesnar mark
Is hoping :ambrose starts getting better booking soon
Nice sig


----------



## Tony

- Fellow Bulls brother :drose
- Has a shrine for Jimmy Buckets :butler
- Patiently awaits for championship number 7 (It's coming :drose)


----------



## Chrome

Cute avy & sig
It is indeed coming :jbutler
Gonna build a shrine for :blessedmirotic one day


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Lynch and Owens 
Reppin Chi Town where Its prob hot in the city hot in the city tonight








Going for 14,000 posts
*


----------



## Aizen

*Would love to take the Bellas to his Cradle of Love. :evil

*Or share a Rebel Yell with Becky Lynch. 

*And a White Wedding with Bayley.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Just made my day
Sent me a song to listen to that was pretty awesome
Joining the 700 club. Great number.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of the Bella twins
- Has a PS3
- Is a fan of Sami Zayn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I have not seen him in awhile
Has been GONE-DI
Still rocking the giraffe up the nose
*


----------



## Obfuscation

- rack attack

- bella buster

- axe kick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to balla a Bella

needs his daily dosage of vitamin B: Becky, Bayley,Bellas

would like to hit his "finisher" on all of them Divas.

*ninja'ed by a stealthy poster*

very mod

very copacetic

keeper of the good and pertinent gifs I desire to see. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

- Is tempted to search tumblr for Miss Arcana :evil

- has the infamous sig, yet I still wonder what in the world its original context implied

- recently watched Shawn Michaels vs Triple H 3 stages of hell b/c he's a mad man to put up w/that :CENA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

leaving the sign posts for me to discover the treasure trove

sent the most hypnotic rep ever :sodone

probably knows that tbhaley rolls off the tongue better than IMHObfuscation


----------



## CJ

- Celeb thread regular :JLC3
- Keeper of the Decker stash :bow
- Undisputed King of Cali :woo


----------



## Trublez

Its only a matter of time before he goes back to a Decker sig just like me and my "Ariana Grande" avy. 
Repping his Irish girl Becky (Y) (yes, I know you're from Northern Ireland).
Is aware that I know if this was still 2013 he'd more of a fan of Carmella or someone rather than Becky.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Seleme's ass

- "on a scale of 1 - i'd eat her ass w/a spoon, she's a solid 8"

- couldn't help talking about Becky Lynch b/c OFC we know why (this is not even wrestling related. b/c who cares about that)


----------



## CJ

- Grand overlord of the TNA section :bow
- Great source of movie knowledge (Y)
- Everything feet related on WF seems to lead back to him :hmm


----------



## Trublez

Went from 1900+ posts to 5500 posts in the space of a few months. :rileylol
Him along with SHIV like tagging me and Lumpy in posts that have Chelsie Aryn ass pics. :nice
Would probably like to see Ivelisse and Becky go at it one day as Leanna as the special guest referee. :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina

Undoubtedly meant "go at it" in two different ways
Using a Seleme smiley as an avatar
Has a sig that features Seleme's hand being the only thing that moves


----------



## Obfuscation

- sucks

- constantly brings up sucking to me

- gals (they probably suck too)


----------



## Vox Machina

Always says a gay joke directed at me immediately following saying something gay himself
Should burn down the Electric Chapel at this point
Makes observations about vagina shaped lesions on heads


----------



## CJ

- Appreciates hot redheads :mark:
- Prefers Karen over Leanna :goaway
- Recently made a stand :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Also appreciates hot redheads.

Fan of the NXT Divas.

Could have 100,000 posts one day at this rate.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Excited for the return of #AllRedEverything 
Might want to see Cena vs Austin
Knows Lita is still and always was and will be a goddess *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that Lita is a Goddess









Team Bella









Would like to see the American Bad Ass back


----------



## CJ

- Knows Becky is my favorite Diva
- Excited for the return of Eva :eva2
- Thinks I might end up with 100000 posts :nah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*4 gifs in his sig what a rebel









Knows they should replace what was gonna be the IC Title match on Sunday with some divas match(es)

Dat Boy CJ loyal to Lynch til the end
*


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Latin language.

Almost 10 years on the forum.

Admires foxy Bellas ballin'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes the Hayley

Likes Lizzy

Is certainly not afraid


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*UNCLE SHIVSTER

Wants seconds on the corn dogs but there is no reason to shout









Knows that everyone gets enough food down here in... LUNCH LADY LAND*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that Farley made a handsome woman.









would drink some schmitt's gay, not that there's anything wrong with that.









May be hungry:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is hungry*








*Doesn't speak Japanese
*








*May or may not do this just for fun*


----------



## CJ

- Hopefully likes that Nikki avi I just made him 
- Team Foxy Bellas 4Life :nikki
- His favorite color is *red* :eva2


----------



## Bushmaster

- someone I always have to name 3 things about

-downplays his GFX skills

-recently made a Nikki Bella avy


----------



## Vox Machina

Resides in the Fallout 4 setting
Knows that the post-apocalyptic theme probably isn't that different to modern day Boston :ha
Will definitely be playing the game


----------



## Paigeology

Has way more points than me
Is a fan of sparkles?
Has a pretty cool signature even if i don't know what it refers to


----------



## Obfuscation

- Vampiro :CENA

- Maggie Q non-stop putting on shades

- stationary favorite wrestlers list on a forum


----------



## Paigeology

Likes Vampiro??
Suggesting i should have a more active favorite wrestlers list? 
Quotes Blaqk Audio lyrics


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Paige fan.

Also a big Lita fan.

Would have been sad when Edge had to retire.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Always the last one to post in this thread at this time
AWESOME AUSSIE
Wants a menage a trois with Maryse and Lita*


----------



## Vox Machina

Needs more Platinum trophies
Likes RPGs
Been here for a decade


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Excited for Zestiria
May be getting the Collector's Edition like myself
Bringing that SOUL TRAIN back*


----------



## CJ

Soul Cat

- Likes Sparkles & strapons :surprise:
- Loves anime :woo
- Apparently a big Cesaro fan :yes

NLC

- Ninja'd the hell outta me 
- Reminds me that I need to use preview
- Good guy (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was not on the lookout for Ninjas *










*Made me another new avy
GREAT guy *


----------



## Vox Machina

Yuffie :WHYYY3
Uses graphics made by CJ like I do
Likes to ninja people in this thread


----------



## Trublez

All Red Everything baby :eva2
Isn't a fan of Eva tho. :hmm
Hates Rusev. :mj2

SC

Making me look as bad as CJ here by that ninja.
Count the rep levels in his sig. :booklel
I'm level 11, baby. :evaloser


----------



## CJ

- Nearly ninja'd me, but I hit preview this time :jericho2
- Always up to trouble
- Carol Seleme 4Life


----------



## Trublez

Is now so paranoid of getting ninja'd, he goes through the trouble of previewing every post he makes on here. :rileylol
Should tell me who he likes better between Ivelisse and Becky. 
Still actually never provided me with me new Leanna Decker videos. :hmm:


----------



## Vox Machina

Should know CJ is the reason why it shows my rep level :benson
Probably thinks I'm jealous :nah
Wants Decker videos


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm uncreative & didn't know what to put there instead 
- Probably also wants Decker videos 
- Ninja'd Baby Wolf :bryanlol


----------



## Trublez

Him along with me probably knows where Samoa Joe was taken all that while ago when he was kidnapped by ninjas. :rileylol

Needs to make me a Carol Seleme themed GFX one of these days. 

Its either that or send me some damn Leanna Decker vids so I can make him new gifs. Actually :nah, I want both, son. :rileylol


----------



## CJ

- Knows I quit the GFX section
- Really wants some damn Decker vids :chlol
- Knows that







got kidnapped by ninjas from NXT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy CJ
Would be on my WF Survivor Series team along with Baby Wolf, Uncle SHIVSTER, and Awesome Aussie
Might make me yet another amazing avy in the next few days depending on if The Bellas are on Battleground.*


----------



## CD Player

Fellow PA resident 
straight edge
joined 10 years ago


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From Pennsylvania.

Favorite promotion is WWE.

Marks for Tommy Dreamer.*


----------



## Trublez

Is either really into cards or was a fan of the Aces & 8s stable. 
EC3 fan.
Probably doesn't like NXT. :shrug


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Iconic Baby Wolf
Is an "ass man" 
And a scholar*


----------



## CJ

- Gave Trublez his forum nickname :chlol
- Possibly making another request soon
- Lives in the same state as CD Player :woo


----------



## Trublez

Should know I was just about to make a post about NLC before refreshing the page. bama4
Constantly outdoes me in the gif thread. :mj2
Should be a bigger fan of Eva Marie with the way he's pushing the All Red Everything campaign on this forum. :cudi


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Dat Boy CJ def has a major thing for Eva Marie but just wont let on about it xD
Lives for days where he can go to the gif thread and see a request before CJ sees it
Might one day change his username to BABY WOLF.. one day....*


----------



## CJ

- Gave me a nickname :mckinney
- Doesn't know any of my policies, but is voting for me in 2016 :woo
- Has had a lot of different user names :surprise:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Plot Twist I have decided to run as your vice!  CJ/CALEUM 2016

Paint The Whitehouse RED!

Was prob like :WTF2 about all my usernames


*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Posts before or after me a lot in this thread.

Nikki Bella booty avatar









Is going to meet Lita soon


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Maryse.

Great sig. :mckinney

Eva Marie fan.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Rides with The Aces&Eights
Rides with The Eggman
I thought he was CJ when I seen the :mckinney *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Approves of Lita in a tiny bikini









Rightfully so is an EC III fan.


EDIT


Ninja'd me.

Also a big fan of Lita in a tiny bikini









Team Bella.


----------



## CJ

NLC

- CJ/CALEUM 2016 :JLC3
- Loves *Red* :mark:
- Apparently meeting Lita soon :mckinney

Eva the Ninja

- Mad ninja skills
- Would like to meet Lita 
- But not as much as he'd like to meet Maryse :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May know Lita is in my top 5 WWE divas of all time along with AJ Lee, Mickie James, Michelle McCool, and Dem Bellas. I am lucky enough to meet Mickie tomorrow and Lita on Aug 1st.

Wants to see Becky Lynch and Paige team up on RAW Monday

Has seen all kinds of ninjas today :WTF2*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has contributed to the ninja attacks.










Playstation man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hails from Down Under

Likes the Lita :mark:

sees the greatness in Nikki Bella


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is Uncle Shivster
Will watch "I Am Chris Farley" on SpikeTV this August
Is gonna laugh and cry*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Latin name. Perhaps a Latin Lover?

May like a White Wedding with Leanna Decker 







CJ sure does.

Wants a 4 Way Dance with Becky,Bayley, and The Bellas :curry2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows me all too well
Knows I would sell my shirt, shoes, and hat for a simple hug from Bayley
Does not have to pay rent, too cool for school*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Watches SHIMMER.

Fellow fan of the Young Bucks.

Watches Anime.*


----------



## CJ

- Big EC3 fan :yes
- Likes to type in blue :mckinney
- Doesn't watch any WWE programming :surprise:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't know that I have started watching RAW again because of Brock's return.

Fellow fan of Becky Lynch.

Loves Leanna Decker.*


----------



## Chrome

CJ:

Wonders why the smiley thread got moved
Probably only watches NXT as far as WWE programming is concerned
Is hoping Becky doesn't get ruined on the main roster

Deadman's Hand:

Ninja'd me
EC3 fan
Watches everything but WWE


----------



## Obfuscation

- 2/3 last reps have been more deranged than I'd like :mj2

- went full Klum w/the theme :done

- has me intrigued at who will be the next one to follow this theme (Stacy, Klum, :hmm


----------



## CJ

- Probably directly/indirectly responsible for everything feet related on this site
- Hasn't changed his avi in a long time:surprise:
- Likes pale redheaded dames with big feet


----------



## Obfuscation

- #orangeisthenewbeck _(not even about that twitter stuff, but this totally got me)_

- possibly remembers when some were unsure of Lynch b/c of her stereotypical Irish gimmick when she first showed up to NXT

- Was flabbergasted as to why the smiley thread got changed up. :CENA


----------



## CJ

- Knows the smilie thread getting moved rocked me to the core :cry
- Uses invisible mode :hmm
- Is a fellow Becky Lynch fan :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dah

Rep 


GAWD!!! :banderas


----------



## Chrome

CJ:

Loves them redheads
Used invisible mode temporarily yesterday (I think?)
Just gonna have to get used to the smiley thread's new home

Shiv:

Ninja'd me (Really need to make this thread dynamic or something)
Confirmed at 44! 
Has over 20,000 posts in less than 2 years


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I was on invisible when I was actually offline :lol
- Smilie gawd
- Owens fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

a tad pessimistic

He who saved the CASA

looking for the smiley thread, You might say he's lost his smile :bryanlol


----------



## Trublez

Most iconic sig on this forum. (Y)
Also used to live rent free in Freezing accommodations until he was fired as a landlord. :rileylol
Is a whore for rep.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Lone Baby Wolf
Has his own production company
Ass Man and a Scholar*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Man of many names

man of many dames

With dat red border revolution his avi will never be the same! :bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might join the Red Border Revolution soon. Come on UNCLE SHIVSTER! COME TO THE RED SIDE
Best sig of 2015 
Best Uncle of 2015*


----------



## Trublez

Shouldn't hold his breath on me changing my username anytime soon. :rileylol
Knows that @CJ is probably a big Eva Marie fan in secret.
Dem Foxy Bellas.


----------



## Trublez

Has a secret plan to kick CJ out of the gif thread. :curry2
Is an awesome guy. 
Talking about himself like a weirdo right now. :dahell


----------



## CJ

- Talks to himself in this thread :WTF2
- Knows I like Eva, but thinks I keep it a secret :nikkilol
- Thinks he's taking over the gif thread :nah


----------



## Vox Machina

Decided to quote :heston to make a point
Probably enjoys Trublez's coup attempts
Loves Steampunk Becky :lenny


----------



## CJ

- Trying to get views for his thread 
- Replaced Karen in his avi :confused
- Will soon have made a name for himself :woo


----------



## Trublez

Might or might not have made Soul Cat's Cesaro celebration gif sig.
Much like Cena, still refuses to put me over in the gif thread. :cuss:
Probably likes Becky better than Ivelisse or maybe he doesn't. :hmm


----------



## CJ

- Suspects I made a gif for Soul Cat :side:
- Wants me to put him over in the gif thread :nah
- Now knows I like Becky better than Ivelisse. Delty Diva :mark:


----------



## Trublez

Only likes Becky better because she's a fellow Irishman. :rileylol
Meaning he's a racist. :rileylol
And should know that he has been reported. :rileylol


----------



## CJ

- Thinks Becky is a man :WTF2
- Thinks I'm Irish :nah
- Reported me :crying:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hates shifters :cuss:

hates idiots that can't tell time. 24 hours in a day, duh!!!:cuss:

Time to make a stand :cuss:


----------



## Trublez

Avoids naming 3 things about me. :hmm:
Has probably repped Darklady more times than CJ has jerked off to Leanna Decker. :rileylol
Will inevitably ignore this post. :sad:



CJ said:


> - Thinks Becky is a man :WTF2
> - Thinks I'm Irish :nah
> - Reported me :crying:


Irish, Northern Irish. Same thing, mate.


----------



## Vox Machina

Causing trouble, leading me to believe his username is what it is for a reason :hmm
Thinks about CJ masturbating :WHYYY7
Needs to overthrow CJ so I can expand my gif making ventures as well


----------



## Trublez

Embarrassing me right now. 
Probably wonders if my trouble making ways will ever cease. :hmm
9000th post in this thread. :woo


----------



## Tony

- Lovely girl as his avatar
- Has the soul of a cat
- Is mesmerized by Cesaro's performance on a weekly basis

EDIT:

- Sig :banderas
- Thinks that Drake is a simp
- Been here for two years


----------



## CJ

- Recently got a new avi :woo
- Living a straight edge life
- Bulls fan



Trublez said:


> Irish, Northern Irish. Same thing, mate.


:woah You don't wanna go there.


----------



## Trublez

Threatening me right now? :woah
Making me legit scared for my life. :argh:
Meaning I might have to report him for real this time...


----------



## CJ

- Perceives friendly advice as a threat :aries2
- Scared of the :woah smilie :nikkilol
- Needs to brush up on his East London accent if he ever wants to get a part as an East Enders extra :chlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

proud Ulster man

likes bonfires

may want to burn down mi CASA


----------



## Dark Paladin

IDONTSHIV said:


> proud Ulster man
> 
> likes bonfires
> 
> may want to burn down mi CASA


1) Daniel Bryan mark

2) He doesn't shiv

3) DarkLady likes this.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

About to have 1 year anniversary on here

Stone Cold fan

Botches a lot


----------



## CJ

- Fellow Rollinite :Cocky
- Awesome TFW sig
- From Uh


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Lucha Underground fan.

Fellow fan of Becky Lynch.

Fellow TNA fan.*


----------



## CJ

- We have a lot in common :JLC3
- Good poster (Y)
- Watches WWE because of Brock


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Leanna Decker
- Becky Lynch fan
- Never Surrenders


----------



## CJ

- Has a not deleting list
- Maybe forever 
- Not called Brutus


----------



## Trublez

Has one of the best Seth Rollins sigs on this forum. (Y)
Although its negated by that corny "not removing list" also in his sig. :sad:
Wants to see Dolph Ziggler in a porn scene?

CJ 

Got me good with that ninja.
Should know I was watching a Darla Crane scene the other day and noticed how much her body looks like an older version of Decker.
Will inevitably open another tab now to check who I'm talking about. :evil


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I do like NXT.

Fellow fan of Kurt Angle :usangle

Doesn't have a favorite promotion.*


----------



## CJ

Trublez

- Got ninja'd again :chlol (Almost as many times as me now )
- Possible Becky Lynch fan :hmm
- Knows I'll probably google that :lol

Deadman

- Ninja'd me :mj2
- Robotnik/Eggman
- Big EC3 fan (Y)


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

1.









2.









3.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lou Thesz fan.

Bruno Smmartino fan.

Been a wrestling fan for the last 25 years.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has an excellent list of favourite wrestlers

enjoy his avi

loves that EC3 is the champion as do I (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big ECIII fan.

Doesn't seem to have many WWE favourites.

Lives in Suplex City.



Ninja'd me.

But also is a big fan of ECIII.

But is a bigger fan of Decker.


----------



## Chrome

Dat Lita
Doesn't like them indy flippy guys
Member of Red Nation


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Chicago.

Approves of Lita.

Premium member.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I don't have enough room in my sig for WWE favorites.

Sends me good rep (Y)

Dat Lita. bama4*


----------



## Trublez

Fan of Brock Lesnar.
Stole Spears' location. :rileylol
Should change his name to LitaMaryse.

Deadman's Hand

Friggin
Ninja'd 
Me!!! :cuss:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got Ninja'd

Will possibly get me Ninja'd after I star at that signature booty for too long.

Premium member.


----------



## Chrome

I've repped him the Trish tickling Lita pic multiple times
Just repped him again with it :agree:
Should wear it as his avy one day :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes tickling. I do too.

He still Gone

very cool sig right now!


----------



## Chrome

Also likes tickling :nice
Gonna go on a spending spree when we get gifts back
Also has a cool sig (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Slowly transitioning back into his feet sigs. :argh:
Doesn't watch Raw weekly anymore.
Isn't on my rep page enough. :no:


----------



## Chrome

Definitely on his rep page now :evil
Master of porn rep gifs
Owner of TBZ productions


----------



## Trublez

Chicago Bulls fan.
Master of feet rep gifs.
Probably secretly enjoyed the shitstorm his past feet sigs used to bring. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Secretly enjoyed my feet sigs 
Like me, isn't very active in the chatbox
Has made a name for himself


----------



## El Dandy

From ChicagoLand
Bulls mark
Hawks mark?


----------



## CJ

- Philadelphia Flyers fan
- Has conversations with JM
- Joined in 2007


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of the LASS KICKER who is MAIDEN IRELAND
Is hoping she is on BattleGround
Knows I am too
*


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Fan of the LASS KICKER who is MAIDEN IRELAND
> Is hoping she is on BattleGround
> Knows I am too
> *


he is in pa which borders the 2 best states in ohio and ny
he likes the bellas.
he likes that nxt chick in his avi


----------



## Trublez

Just made a post in the Cesaro thread.
Isn't too fond of Rusev.
Wants Ziggler to return soon.

Edit:

In the red.
Is black?
Joined a month after myself.


----------



## CJ

- On before 7am, clearly up to trouble 
- Likes to leave apologies on my wall :lol
- Should know I deleted it cause I didn't want him looking :soft


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy
Dem Gifs
Dose # Hashtags*


----------



## CJ

- Bayley with a red border :yes
- Eva Marie :woo
- Knows I like Irish chicks


----------



## Vox Machina

Has a thing for red borders much like his thing for redheads (like me)
Secretly likes feet :hmm
Will not surrender to Trublez and his gif thread rebellion


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I like feet :nah
- Shares my passion for redheads :mckinney
- Needs a red border


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants Soul Cat to join the CRIMSON SIDE
Will never be on #TEAMFEET
Is gonna be living in the White House soon*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to see Becky's red border

thinks I am his uncle

Loves nicknaming people.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My UNCLE! UNCLE SHIVSTER! Finally back from the store with my Pop Tarts
Knows I would LOVE to see that for sure. Also always makes me feel like a total pervo! xD
Man of many user titles*


----------



## Vox Machina

Can't wait for Tales of Zestiria
Goes for Persona 5 as well most likely
Maybe Final Fantasy XV too


----------



## CJ

- Hopefully likes the Karen pic 
- Made a very good thread recently (Y)
- Cat with a soul :confused


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I will get all 3 of those games for sure
Has an amazing sig
Is invisible it seems



DAT NINJA CJ
Running Mate
Gonna make some big changes here in 2016

*


----------



## Chrome

:bayley fan
Also a fan of dem Foxy Bellas
I'm guessing owns a PS4


----------



## CJ

- Hasn't got time for other web browsers
- Probably already knows the smilie thread is now a sticky :woo
- Leaves interesting rep :febreeze


----------



## Chrome

Secretly likes my "interesting" rep
Which is good because I just left him some more :eva2
Is a rep whore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

gives great reps

will convert CJ to the cause

likes to tickle people's fancies.


----------



## DesolationRow

-Astonishingly knowledgeable on the topic of Dodger Bluefish and which seasons to find it in, and which seasons to not find it in.

-Loves "The Obsolete Man," which displays great appropriate irony since *Mr. Shivaree* will never be obsolete.

-Stalking Jed York as we speak.


----------



## Vox Machina

WF's resident sage and massive GIANTS fan osey2
Always in a great mood and is generally excited
Named after a Bob Dylan album


----------



## DesolationRow

Aw.  :lol

-WF's resident crooner. 

-Enjoys learning things, which is an awesome trait to possess as a person.

-Quickly climbing the ranks in "TDL," and I wish him all the luck though I know he does not need it.


----------



## CJ

- Concerned with what sort of water I drink 
- Misses Justified 
- One of the nicest members on this forum :mckinney


----------



## Chrome

@CJ

Can't get mentions to work (Let's see if that one works)
Hopes there is a 2nd season of Lucha Underground
Is also one of the nicest members on here


----------



## Vox Machina

One of the best smiley makers
Doesn't send me feet rep :grande
Wants Ambrose to become CHAMP


----------



## Chrome

Just got some feet rep (Y)
Also wants Ambrose to become champ :ambrose
Cesaro mark


----------



## CJ

- Should send people normal rep 
- Just made some new smilies :mckinney
- Now knows mentions work for me like 1/10 times 



Spoiler: Chrome


----------



## Trublez

@CJ 
@CJ 
@CJ


----------



## CJ

- Should know one of those actually worked :yes
- Huge Kurt Angle fan :kurt
- Knows how to gif


----------



## Trublez

- One of the nicest members on here. :mckinney

- Apart from when he's in the gif thread. :kobe8

- Should think about changing his name back to why2cj as 2 letter word names have a bad success rate when it comes to mentions. :quimby


----------



## CJ

- Now knows I won't be changing my name back.
- Thinks I'm nice :nikkilol
- Seriously contemplating changing his username to Baby Wolf


----------



## Trublez

Is the one that threatened to neg me if I ever changed my username again but thinks I'm contemplating changing it to _that_. :rileylol
Should remember that we've been through this "nice" stuff before. :kobe5
Should really be on board the orange border revolution if Becky's hair is anything to go by. :draper2


----------



## CJ

- Needs to start an Orange Border Revolution :mckinney
- Nicer than me :agree:
- Knows I would never do that :evil


----------



## Trublez

Trolling everyone with that second line as he knows I'm a cunt and even @Soul Cat indirectly alluded to it. 
Wants me to represent Becky for him instead of doing it himself. :no:
25,000+ points. :woo


----------



## CJ

- Has made a name for himself bama
- Wants me to update my avi :nah
- Must have missed my Becky sig if he thinks I'm not repping her


----------



## Chrome

Not going back to his old username
Taking this thread over along with Trublez
Named after the San Andreas main protagonist


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of the few in this thread I have not come up with a nickname for
Became my friend on here because a certain common interest we shared xD 
Can expect a nickname from me eventually*


----------



## CJ

- Part of Hayley's feet group :confused
- GFW fan
- Fellow Beckey Lynch fan :JLC3


----------



## Trublez

Now has more posts than me in this thread. :cry
Really, really hates feet.
Probably adblocks all the feet reps in his user CP. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Chelsie Aryn

makes better gifs than CJ

used to have adios in his name.

@CJ


----------



## CJ

- #TeamTrublez :krillin2
- Weak mentioning skills 
- Also likes Chelsie Aryn :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

got unfriended twice today

likes Tayto's

better red than dead


----------



## Trublez

Finally got Freezing permabanned. :ti
Appreciates my gif work along with @Plato. (Y)
May or may not have purchased Darklady's premium membership.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

attributes freezing getting permabanned by me, :nah and it may not be permanent

should overthrow CJ's gif empire

doesnt realize that $10 is the big bucks at the CASA DEL SHIV


----------



## NoyK

*- His rotating Sig cracks me up everytime :lol
- Joined on the month of my birthday
- His avatar is quite hypnotizing for some reason *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is falling victim to my scheme to slowly entrance the board and take over

has his own very captivating avatar! :mark:

is comfortably numb, presumably just from listening to Pink Floyd, one of my favorites. :bow


----------



## Chrome

Is "Done"
Has a classic avy :bryan
May have removed







from his rotating sig (Haven't seen it in awhile)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Princess Teeva reps!!! :homer

is watching out for Eva in rotation :sodone

wonders when a permaban will actually be accurately named.


----------



## Chrome

Gonna love my latest rep 
Living RENT FREE at Chez Stiles
Been here almost 2 years now


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves feet.

Fomerly called ChromeMan.

CM Punk fan.*


----------



## El Dandy

Will be his first G1 :mark:
Enjoys The Crew.
Gets yelled at by Scott Steiner


----------



## Trublez

Informed me that he does in fact watch NXT but doesn't list his favourites from there in his sig. :quimby
Loves dat *blue and bold* font. (Y)
Huge EC3 fan as am I. :mark:

EDIT

NINJA'D!! 

Recently went premium IIRC.
Been here nearly 8 years.
NJPW fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Big Bad Baby Wolf
His last 8 posts were in this very thread
Rep God*


----------



## CJ

- Recently made a Jade request in the GFX section (Y)
- Knows where Baby Wolf posts 
- Everyone probably abbreviates his username to NLC


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Can also call me "Noct" 
Used to make GFX I heard
Wants BECKY LYNCH for Divas Champion*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bellas fan.

SHIMMER fan.

About dat Hug Life. :bayley*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

keeps getting yelled at by Scott Steiner who has no sympy.

Likes Poker

Loves Swagsuke, as do I :mark:


----------



## Tony

- Rotating Bryan
- Various censors on Leanna Decker's snatch
- Lives in the house of Strap-On


----------



## Vox Machina

His user title may or may not have something to do with me :woah
Has the best sig on the site
A very nice, intelligent person

DAMN IT

Has a sig of a nice Japanese gal that's covered in mesh? Is she naked? Tattoos?
His username is about CM Punk, surely
Wants some ranch


----------



## Trublez

Changes his avatar frequently.
Cesaro has grown on him recently IIRC. (Y)
May or may not be getting dat friend request soon.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a really nice sig. (Y)

Fellow Jay Lethal fan. :mckinney

Fellow EC3 fan. :JLC3*


----------



## CJ

- Jay Lethal fan (Y)
- Likes a whole range of Wrestlers from various promotions
- Watches NXT :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

says he wont surrender but:

would surrender to Decker

Becky

and Jessica Sulecki :fact


----------



## CJ

- Fan of TBZ Productions :krillin2
- Getting kinky in the Casa :chlol
- Knows redheads do it better :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Giver of L's

Savior of the Shanty

likes to fish :rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Shivstar
Voted for Al Donnelly over Governor Tracy 

Real name is Tommy Boy, the Black Sheep of the family who was Almost a Hero but became a Beverly Hills Ninja instead which lead to alot of Dirty Work*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My irrepressible nephew. :hmm *NLC*= *N*EPHEW *L*OVES *C*HRIS FARLEY

Wants to be called Noct by CJ

Doesn't want his many conquests to get "NOCT UP",though :bryanlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Favorite Uncle who shived and shanked alot of mofos in prison
Never actually went to prison :hmm

Knows how super jealous I am of that very man in his avatar*


----------



## CJ

- Shiv's nephew
- Probably still waiting on those pop tarts
- Jealous of Daniel Bryan


----------



## Trublez

Would have most likely preferred Becky to be in the match at Battleground.
fpalm when Cena made Owens tap like a bitch.
Is John Cena himself in a certain thread without realising it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the Kevin Owens to CJ's John Cena. CJ refuses to put over the Baby Wolf!
Might be related to Baron Corbin
Likes arses and attends Uni*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the man, the myth, the lady killer

likes Daniel Bryan, which makes him a great guy in my book

might let me live in his attic and be his crazy uncle.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the Herlihy Boy. Hello, please let me live in your attic, please! Hey don't look away. Please!*









*Knows I will LET THE BOY MOVE IN FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!! *









*Knows Bryan is gonna be back and hopefully better than ever.
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Becky Lynch fan. :mckinney

Likes Anime.

Fellow Young Bucks fan.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might know a man who looks like Robotnik.
Prob does the Too Sweet in real life like myself.
Well rounded wrestling fan*


----------



## Trublez

A well rounded and down to earth guy himself. (Y)
Probably wouldn't call the actual Bigby Wolf aka The Big Bad Wolf a baby to his face. :argh:
Knows by now that everyone chants "let's go CJ!!! CJ sucks!!!"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I endorse Baby Wolf or the Big Bad Wolf or the Lone Wolf or a White Wolf
Is a hell of a dude
Likes his pron 
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Knows I endorse Baby Wolf or the Big Bad Wolf or the Lone Wolf or a White Wolf
> Is a hell of a dude
> Likes his pron
> *


gets breathless over Becky

wants to hug Bayley all night long

maybe likes Sandler's Canteen Boy! :mark: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=WCIc0L7phmbpbtrB_Qmxsw&bvm=bv.98476267,d.cGU


----------



## Paigeology

Has one of the more interesting Sigs on the site

Username all in Caps

Ridiculous amount of posts!


----------



## GreatMUSA

Rampaige said:


> Has one of the more interesting Sigs on the site
> 
> Username all in Caps
> 
> Ridiculous amount of posts!


1. Has a signature that makes my OCD eye twitch because the verbiage after the gif doesn't have it's own paragraph.

2. Tells me to deal with it (fine  )

3. Has a Lita pic as an icon...and it took me about 5 minutes to realize that was Lita (did she get plastic surgery again?)


----------



## CJ

- SCSA fan
- Foley fan
- Joined this month


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Leanna Decker too. (Y)

Fellow Angelico fan. :JLC3

Hails from the Land of No Surrender.*


----------



## Chrome

Sonic fan
Prince Puma fan (Y)
Makes smileys from time to time


----------



## CJ

- Did it again :krillin2
- Also makes smilies from time to time
- Current sig is quite tame compared to some of the previous ones :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes smileys

gets all my votes at years end for best graphics or whatever that category is

Is a living legend here :fact


----------



## CJ

- Should vote for me in 2016 as well 
- Fan of TBZ Productions :cuss:
- Fellow fan of the Lass Kicker Becky Lynch :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Got my last rep
Also makes the occasional smiley
Was happy Becky got some action tonight


----------



## CJ

- Makes my cp NSFCJ :no:
- Knows I'll be happier when Becky gets a win :mark:
- Probably requested the smilie thread become a sticky :woo


----------



## Paigeology

Likes Becky Lynch

Is also a LPM
DAT LEANNA DECKER!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Maddie Rayne.
Good taste in da wrasslers
Knows Double J is the man*


----------



## CJ

- Eats annoying smarks & poptarts for breakfast :mckinney
- New sig :woo
- Not a Rusev fan :rusevyes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows when my Uncle gets back from the store I will wave those Pop Tarts right in your face. xD
Enjoyed RAW last night no doubt 
Has a great agenda for his upcoming term as president in 2016. Cannot wait to serve as your vice, it is gonna be awesome!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will wave poptarts in the faces of the non believers in a You cant see me motion

See's nothing wrong with the idea of C'mon Brie or C'mon Nikki wants to be part of their team, even if it's a three way dance.

will become president when CJ is impeached for stalking Leanna Decker


----------



## CJ

- Best sig on the forum :mckinney
- Better not have forgotten those poptarts :cudi
- Keeps the local muffin shop in business


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Real name is *C*ornelius *J*ethro

*C*armella *J*unky: She doesnt make him SAWFT.

Likes *DD*ouble Deckers


----------



## Vox Machina

Now using letters of usernames for the three things
Has 78 variations of his sig
Bryan lifting in all four directions


----------



## CJ

- Rotating sig :mckinney
- Still wondering about those wonders :hmm
- Rapidly approaching 5000 posts (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Middle initial is F. :hmm Chris Farley Junior?


eats weetabix

moving on up page 2 tbhaley  :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Chelsie Aryn fan. :sodone
Probably has over 50 variations of his sig now.
Knows that Casa Del Shiv working together with TBZ Productions can topple the monopoly a certain someone has in a certain thread.


----------



## CJ

Shiv

- Thinks my middle initial is F :nah
- Could exist solely on a diet of muffins 
- Probably spent the pop tart money on muffins :chlol

Trublez

- Reminds me yet again that I need to use preview :cuss:
- Sneaky ninja
- Would like to see Kurt Angle in WWE again :angle


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that Becky Lynch looks significantly worse with bright orange hair.

Location: Land of No Surrender.

Has a popular GTA characters initials as his username.


----------



## Trublez

Hates Seth Rollins.
Doesn't like Becky's current hair color.
Loves GTA.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know that CJ is unbeatable even if we teamed up

misspelled troubles :bryanlol

enjoys a nice Cheslie Aryn spread


----------



## Vox Machina

Enjoys many spreads
Dines on fast food for the convenience and the taste
Living at my house. THIS IS MY HOUSE aige


----------



## Kratosx23

Enjoys Anime. Sometimes I think I'm the only person on the Internet that doesn't...

Enjoys the in ring stylings of one Antonio Cesaro, and yes, I still call him by his nonexistent first name, because it sounds better.

Has an avatar of some woman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

this site edited his amazing user title quote

has good taste in comic book movies

prefers promos to punches


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I'm not totally sure if I do have good taste in comic book movies. There's only two people in the entire world that like Man of Steel, John Campea...and me. I think the same is also true of Age of Ultron. I love that movie. :trips4 

Has a rotating sig of random things popping out of Leanna Deckers twat. 

Doesn't Shiv.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know I'm not totally sure if I do have good taste in comic book movies. There's only two people in the entire world that like Man of Steel, John Campea...and me. I think the same is also true of Age of Ultron. I love that movie. :trips4
> 
> Has a rotating sig of random things popping out of Leanna Deckers twat.
> 
> Doesn't Shiv.


:lol

1) Was once the great and legendary Pyro, but transferred his vitality into the pimping-est imp Tyrion. Long live Pyro.

2) Has a similar rating system for promo quality with me, with Bryan and Rollins as the exceptions. Loves the Wyatt promos most of all, with Sandow on the backburner .

3) Loves comic book movies, all the same ones as me, and the great comic book shows. It would almost seem that he's a Marvel admirer, but unfortunately he's a DC cretin who just can't get into most of their movies/casting decisions since they are the Michael Bay of comic movie universes. Come to think of it, so is Fox, so at least they are not alone.


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Bryan makes a full recovery
Been here over 9 years now
Was a guest on BBR's podcast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He going...

going...

HE GONE!


----------



## Chrome

Is happy the Giants are in wild card contention
Gave me a nice rep this morning
Has a GOAT sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should change his avi to Princess Teeva

Lacks faith in:cutler

is a Hoosier and did the forum a great service this week, but only I know about it. SH? He Gone! :bryanlol


----------



## Chrome

Should know that I'm thinking about adding the Teeva avy
Not a fan of KingRegal
Probably has more faith in :kaep than I do :cutler


----------



## McQueen

Probably wants to slap Shaq today. 

Currently in the same City I am.

Will bow to the master of disaster
:cutler:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be MOONGOOSE MCQUEEN *








*Been around for many years
Chicago guy*


----------



## Trublez

Probably has a large smile on his face if he read the NXT spoilers.
Brie is his favourite Bella.
Likes the Ascension. :rileylol


----------



## Aizen

*I can’t name 3 things from him without making a Carol reference. :banderas


*But then again, he probably will himself. :rileylol



*Probably booked like Owens in the gif thread 8*D


----------



## Trublez

Fellow Carol Seleme fan. (Y) :dance
Is aware that TBZ Productions are like TNA right now in that they're both about to go out of business. 
CJ created sig. (Y)


----------



## CJ

- Closing down TBZ Productions :dance 
- Biggest Carol Seleme fan on this website :woo
- Likes Becky's new hair color :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*C*at *J*uggler 




Disappeared today; maybe to where Seth Rollins was.

Master if the cutting tool


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I disappear everytime I log out :HA
- Thinks I juggle cats :nah
- Needs to learn that muffins are not a food group


----------



## Trublez

Celebrating the demise of my fake production company. :no:
Poorly represented on my rep page right now. :rep
Loves Becky a lot, but deep down knows that the BOSS is the best overall package amongst the divas right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants Carol Seleme

wants some :rep

failed in his coup to overthrow the dominance that is CJ.


----------



## CJ

- Probably preparing a takeover of TBZ Productions :bryanlol
- Not an LA Dodgers fan
- Knows that Becky is as legit as the BOSS


----------



## Rugrat

Fan of redheads (Decker and Becky)

We first interacted in 2013

First got me into Brittany


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Recently celebrated 2 years on this site

Fan of The Rug Rats

is into Brittany


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Another lucky user with a colored user title. #JELLY
Has alot of hits on his page more hits than Taker Bork brawl
Getting a push*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*N*aked *L*imbo *C*hampion

Got ninja'ed and didnt even see it coming

has exemplary taste in anime


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should Know Time Warner Cable are jobbers of the century lol
Crazy uncle with the naughty tapes and mags in the attic
May have watched some Case Closed or Yu Yu Hakusho*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Eats annoying ass smarks for breakfast.

Fellow Kevin Owens fan.

Fellow fan of AJ Styles.*


----------



## Chrome

Wants a colored usertitle (As do I.)
Is a HOF inductee
Can't wait until Bayley wins the NXT Women's title


----------



## Kratosx23

Is named after a browser. The browser I use.

Has a penchant for women with fucked up faces. I'm sorry, but whoever is the one in that sig is just...:ugh2

Is from Chicago, apparently. Not Indianapolis, which is what I thought you were listed from. Or you're making it up like all the rest of us do.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Insults alot of women people like
Insane amount of posts 
Has also never been a fan of women's wrestling*


----------



## Kratosx23

Knows I'm very blunt when it comes to my opinions. 

Should also know that nothing I say is meant to be a personal attack, it's merely an opinion on what I like and don't.

Should know that it's 10 PM here and I've been out all day and still haven't gotten to play Tremor in MK X for more than like 5 fucking minutes, so I gotta get working on his variations and figure out what the fuck I'm doing with him. Like, now. I put things off too much.


----------



## McQueen

Gets mad at little things a lot because he is very opinionated 

Will probably assassinate Jared Leto.

Might be the only person with more posts than me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be good at fighting games
Plays Mortal Kombat 10, I totally suck at it but I still think it is fun
Might like Tekken


Got me with the Ninja shit
Moongoose 
Chi-Town dweller*


----------



## Kratosx23

> Will probably assassinate Jared Leto.


I don't mind the fact that Jared Leto is playing the Joker. I'm mad at whoever called up Conan O'Brien and told him to create an "If They Mated" picture between Marilyn Manson and Lil' Wayne and use that as the Joker's look. He can stay the Joker as long as they get their shit together and make him look like this:










Bailey fan

Bella fan

Has Twitter


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## The True Believer

- Is an avid DC fanboy
- Is perhaps the only WF user who listens to The Weekly Planet
- Has a collection of GoT memorabilia


----------



## Chrome

Hates Rollins
Some geek called him fat yesterday
KINGPIN was his best name imo



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is from Chicago, apparently. Not Indianapolis, which is what I thought you were listed from. Or you're making it up like all the rest of us do.


Actually I just moved here like a week and a half ago.


----------



## Kratosx23

The True Believer said:


> - Is an avid DC fanboy
> *- Is perhaps the only WF user who listens to The Weekly Planet*
> - Has a collection of GoT memorabilia


God, I hope not.

EDIT ~ Ok.

Moved to Chicago. 

Is eventually going to see CM Punk on the street and will ultimately make the decision to not bother him due to him (him being Punk) being a sensitive little bitch.

Should know I just took my bias out of the last point and called it like I saw it.


----------



## Chrome

Is criticizing Punk now :wow
By far has the most posts on this site
Doesn't watch sports (I think)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know :kaep broke my heart

the keeper of Princess Teeva and immaculate reps! :banderas


is still enjoying the Blackhawks Dynasty


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Best sig on the forum. (Y)

Doesn't shiv.

Fellow Daniel Bryan fan. :yes*


----------



## Kratosx23

Chrome said:


> Is criticizing Punk now :wow
> By far has the most posts on this site
> Doesn't watch sports (I think)


Should know I hate sports.

Should know that while I do love CM Punk as an entertainer in terms of his wrestling promos, I consider him to be a stuck up and rather unpleasant person. Which is directed contrasted by someone like Daniel Bryan, who I could not care less about as an entertainer, but as a human being, is exactly the type of person I would get along with. Well, apart from the not owning a tv, and being vegan, and all that shit. If you could take Punk's wrestling attitude and Bryan's real life attitude and blend them together into one person, that wrestler would be unstoppable. 

Should also know that I will not be watching Punk's UFC career, which is not at all to do with what I just said. Rather, I just hate UFC more than I love Punk.

EDIT ~ Should know I wrote too much to edit that shit out.

Fan of Derrick Bateman in TNA.

Has a lot more favourite wrestlers than I do.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes the Punker
Will have 100,000 posts by 2017
Used to be Pyro with a tm symbol, was a mod, and have a Hassan avatar back when I first joined (wow dunno how I remember that stuff)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Goes to see a lot of indy wrestling, and I envy him for that.

Would *N*early *L*ose *C*ontrol watching a Becky vs Bayley match! :mark:

Has an excellent memory!


----------



## Chrome

Will love my new avy
His usertitle is talking about strap-ons :woah
Would also lose control watching Becky vs Bayley


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Was ninja'd by me a couple pages back, and didn't notice.

Fellow CM Punk fan.

From Chicago.*


----------



## Chrome

Noticed that I didn't notice him ninja'ing me :side:
Low post count average
Joined on 3/16 :austin


----------



## The True Believer

Chrome said:


> Hates Rollins
> *Some geek called him fat yesterday*
> KINGPIN was his best name imo
> 
> 
> Actually I just moved here like a week and a half ago.












I WANT NAMES!


----------



## Chrome

The True Believer said:


> I WANT NAMES!


Just look in your quotes tab for a guy named "Dos", you'll see it. Basically said people like you work at a factory and are out of shape marks because you like people from DA INDIEZ or something.

Also lol at the Full Metal Jacket gif. Always love those.


----------



## CJ

- Has an interesting avi :febreeze
- From Chicago
- Loyal to one internet browser


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cracker Jack

Just handed me an L

probably eating some taytos!


----------



## CJ

- Wrong about the Taytos :lol
- Doesn't share his pop tarts :cudi
- Knows stuff :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wouldnt share Decker, so why should I share my poptarts?

likes Steam Punk Becky

wishes he cold eat a blueberry muffin!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes TNA.

Likes Leanna Decker.

Best sig ever. (Y)*


----------



## Vox Machina

Creepy Eggman avatar
All that blue to hurt people's eyes
Likes TNA and LU


----------



## Chrome

Karen Gillan fan
Avatar is easy on the eyes
Still has never given a like


----------



## Pratchett

-No longer has Klum avy
-Still has Klum feet in sig
-Better at GFX, Smiley and gif manipulation than I will ever be :bow


----------



## hopeful cubs fan

Kicks ass also awesome sig and gave me rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Cubs fan
The Office? I think
From The Rock's home*


----------



## CJ

- *TeamBella 4 Life :nikki*
- Interested in broadcasting
- Becky fan :JLC3


----------



## Trublez

Only likes orange because of his irish bae.
Ignored my plea for equal representation on my :rep rep page. :side:
Will have a new gif set of Becky from Raw as his sig next week.


----------



## CJ

- Knows the future :mark:
- Should know I like *orange* for cultural reasons too 
- Likes to fish :rep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

makes people thirsty for his amazing reps

likes the pale women

loves him some Ivelisse as well :banderas


----------



## CJ

- Probably eats a blueberry muffin thrice a day 
- Fan of The Strain
- Knows how to do advanced mathematics :nerd:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Fisher King

Want to work for P&P Security

Much like the tortoise and the hare, he shall beat me to the finish line


----------



## CJ

- Cryptic responses :aries2
- May have just called me a tortoise :cuss:
- Shived his last 3 cell mates


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has our team working nonstop on dem CJ/Caleum 2016 ads
Will be like JFK the cool guy president (Minus being killed of course!)
Becky Lynch or Leanna Decker in the role of Marilyn Monroe, or both?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will have Becky and Bayley as their first ladies

might let me live in the White House attic

Will bring world peace, one hug at a time, If not he's going to bring the pain!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is moving in to the White House with us
My Uncle whom I love dearly even though he shivs people
Living in the attic for both his own protection and others as well*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Need to hire a Lunch Lady to cook at the white House because i love my sloppy Joes

Will make Chris Farley's birthday a national day of laughter.

*N*ookie *L*ovin' *C*asanova!


----------



## Trublez

Thirsty for my Chelsie Aryn likes. :rep
Usertitle changes constantly.
Known as Uncle Shivster around these parts.


----------



## CJ

- Known as Baby Wolf around these parts :chlol
- Likes Chelsie Aryn :JLC3
- Always causing trouble :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:rep :cry

:rep :rep:mark: :mark:

:rep:rep:rep :sodone


----------



## Trublez

Really, really thirsty right now. :ti
Familiar with Photoshop based on his sig. (Y)
Getting those points. :nice


----------



## CJ

- Has one of the most recognizable sigs on the forum :mckinney
- Right about me making a new Becky sig next time she's on tv 
- Good guy (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Knows I look for trouble. :flip
Has funny play on words in his sig. :lol
Makes like 100 posts everyday in the celeb thread. :sodone


----------



## CJ

- Knows why I have 25000+ points :lol
- Knows that Becky came up with those 
- Should post some Carol in the celeb thread :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Will recruit Baby Wolf as part of his cabinet
Almost Ninjad me
Dat Boy Da Prez 
*


----------



## CJ

- Has given all the regulars in here nicknames :mckinney
- Knows who's the Boss 
- Narrowly avoided getting ninjad


----------



## Trublez

Hates getting ninja'd.
Needs to fulfil my request first before I post in the celeb thread. :side:
Is aware that Becky is a little full of herself, but she's _that _good so I'm cool with it. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I plan to buy a Becky shirt and the aviator goggles (dunno why them though but its only $10 lol)
Even though it says Lass Kicker and people will think I beat up girls
Is the Big Bad Baby Wolf and will huff and puff and all that stuff (Will BLOW the Gif thread down one day)*


----------



## CJ

- Should know the gif thread is built with bricks & Baby Wolf ain't blowing that down :chlol
- Getting all the Becky merch :mckinney
- One of biggest Bella fans on the forum :nikki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am also getting the Team Bella shirt as well xD
May order from ShopTNA as well, like me. (Love the brown bag specials it is like Xmas)
Had his Christmas in July when Becky debuted on RAW 
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bellas mark.

The Prince of PAIN.

Been around for almost 10 years.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*EC3 fan and someone who still watches TNA and not trash them in the discussion thread (Seriously half that thread is annoying af)
Should know I know a guy who looks like Robotnik/Eggman xD
Dat Blue font*


----------



## Aizen

*I heard he’s pumped to meet Lita, lucky. 

*Would love to be victim of a fierce Rack Attack followed by a Belly to Bayley all night long. :evil


*All Hail Sabin.


----------



## Chrome

Hunts demons
Been here almost 2 years now
Disturbing avy


----------



## Da Alliance

Member for 3 yrs
Gif avatar
Sexy sig


----------



## CJ

- Been here 4 years
- Miami fan
- Fan of Y2J


----------



## Chrome

Not surprised to see he doesn't approve of my new avy
Has the 2nd most points behind Shivy
Killed Big Smoke :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

loves Heidi Klum

doesn't use internet explorer

has a treasure trove of epic gifs and avi's


----------



## CJ

- It's his birthday :hb
- Probably about to eat a giant blueberry cake :woo
- Approves of @Chrome 's new avi :febreeze


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thank You, but should know I dont share any and all things blueberry.

Cool guy who is great to his core.

Big fan of *C*alamity *J*ane


----------



## Yeah1993

1. Doesn't shiv.
2. Is lying.
3. Totally shivs.


----------



## Donnie

Killed the original shiv with a bigger shiv

Has an unlimited supply of gif's for his sig

Doesn't pay rent because he's a free loader.


----------



## Vox Machina

DEM BOYS
Fan of :rusevcrush
On a road that is singular


----------



## Donnie

Owns or is possibly a cat with a soul

Is a fan of Cesaro 

Like's men with glasses


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Brisoces 
Rusev
Likes PWG*


----------



## Trublez

Glad to see Bayley back in NXT.
The nickname generator.
Enjoys my NSFW reps.


----------



## Vox Machina

Not causing trouble :wee-bey
Didn't know my profile was private
Said he'd add me as a friend but didn't :grande


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined last year
Has more posts than me
Anime sig


----------



## CJ

- Joined in 2011 :JLC3
- SCSA fan
- Rock fan


----------



## Ahem...

- Has way more posts than me
- Has an awesome avatar
- Joined over 4 years ago...


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't post a lot
From the UK
Joker fan


----------



## CJ

- From Chicago
- Makes great smilies :woo
- Big Bulls fan


----------



## Trublez

Knows I've done this probably over 1000 times with him now.
Is a cultural person.
Has Sasha looking like a GEEK in his sig. (N)


----------



## CJ

- Cares about what's in my sig :lmao
- Likes to exaggerate 
- Probably still hasn't friend requested @Soul Cat


----------



## Trublez

Actually thinks I believe half the things I say in this thread when in actuality, I just try to say 3 non-boring things. :mj
Doesn't know that Soul Cat is already on my friends list. :drake1
Is a *slightly *cultural person then.


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I look at his friends list :eyeroll2
- Obsessed with my culture :lol
- Likes to cause trouble


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy who loves Becky Lynch
Dat Boy who generates awesome gifs
Dat Boy who started a revolution*


----------



## Trublez

Dat boy who? 
His sig/avy frequently changes between Bellas, Bayley and anime.
Should hug annoying smarks for breakfast.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Produces perfection
Never short on amazing reps
His theme song is Bad Wolf/Hollow Moon by AWOLNATION*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dat nephew who loves the women wrestlers

That lover of red borders and great video games

*N*ewest *L*ucha *C*onvert :mark:


----------



## Tony

- Doesn't shiv
- Fan of Leanna Decker's snatch
- Living rent free


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- What's up
- Long time no see
- Still has beautiful Asian women in his avy/sig


----------



## Trublez

Made his long awaited return. :mark:
Still rocking that sonic avy.
OG of this thread.


----------



## CJ

- Good guy :mckinney
- Makes good Decker gifs 
- Knows I used to be a Velvet fan fpalm


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Trublez
- One of my main men
- Loving the Sig
- Still causing trouble with the best of them?

CJ
- Didn't recognize them at first
- Almost ruined my return
- But it's all good


----------



## Ahem...

- Actually has less posts than me :mark:
- DAT SONIC
- Makes the Grade


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Must clear his throat alot
Joker
Might own the new Batman game*


----------



## CJ

- New avi (Y)
- New sig :mckinney
- RBR :JLC3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fastly approaching the decade mark
- Marks for Bailey
- *3rd thing using the word mark*

CJ
- Keeps ninja'ng me
- His name is really short
- Is probably lazy


----------



## CJ

- Ninja'd 
- Sonic avi
- Spelled Bayley wrong :no:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should blame Auto correct
- Acknowledged ninja'ng
- Will probably do it again


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I'm lazy :eyeroll2
- Obviously never seen the gif/smilie threads or the gfx section circa 2012-2014 :lol
- Apparently shy


----------



## Trublez

Gif making God.
Probably made the gifs in his sig.
May one day overtake MTG for most posts in this thread.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I made the gifs in my sig :benson
- Also a gif making gawd 
- Good guy to have on your friends list


----------



## Trublez

Only lets me display my gif making skills when its gifs of Leanna. 
Sends great reps.
Praying Becky doesn't get ruined on the main roster.


----------



## Ahem...

Is a user on WrestlingForum
Has posted before on WrestlingForum
May or may not be disappointing by my lazy and pointless post (sorry ;__; )


----------



## Trublez

Probably used to being ignored. 
Should know that I have his attention.
Needs to be more creative.


----------



## Ahem...

Believes I'm probably used to being ignored. 
Has his/her attention on me.
Believes I need to be more creative.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know Baby Wolf is a man, a most manly man of all men BAYBAYY
Is still more creative than Vince McMahon and Kevin Dunn
Hails from the birthplace of the Fab 4. COME ON BAYYBAYY*


----------



## Gandhi

- TNA fan
- NXT fan
- Likes the Belly to Bayley finisher


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*No more giraffe in the nose
A whole new Gandhi :O
In a group
*


----------



## CJ

- Doesn't like Rusev :confused
- Thinks Brie would make a better Lana :lana
- Angry Taryn avi :done


----------



## Vox Machina

Wants to be ridden by at least two of the four horsewomen
Added some Becky themed hashtags to his sig
Hasn't changed his avatar in God knows how long


----------



## Ahem...

- Is a soul cat
- Likes anime
- Speculation: marked the fuck out when Cesaro beat Rusev


----------



## CJ

- From the United Kingdom of Great Britain & Northern Ireland (Y)
- Did a favor for Wilder
- Hasn't made any friends yet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

California Jones because he secretly desires to live here at the CASA

dislikes nectarines and tangelos, too

Got me an awesome slice of cake for my birthday. Make that two with the blueberry and Lana Del rey ine! :mark: (Y)


----------



## Trublez

New day, new usertitle.
From Cali, baby.
Should know I wish him a late happy birthday.


----------



## CJ

- Ditched the Carol smilie avi
- Doesn't visit the birthday thread
- Notices people's user titles :hmm


----------



## Trublez

Should know that smilie avatars aren't really my thing.
Used to have a more creative username although CJ definitely sounds more badass.
Doesn't read usertitles and yet noticed my TBZ Productions one. :hmm


----------



## CJ

- Wrongly assumed I don't read people's user titles
- Thinks why2cj was creative :nikkilol
- Prefers Sasha to Becky :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Land of No Surrender

is that like Never Give Up?

*C*ena *J*unkie :fact


----------



## Trublez

- Yeah, he's right, that's nowhere as creative as my current username. :
- Should know that I believe Becky has the best in ring work out of all the divas in the company but Sasha is simply the best all round package right now. :quimby
- If all his posts in the celeb thread counted, he'd be at the 10,000+ posts mark by now.

Shiv

- Ninja'd me.
- Loves making up names to fit the CJ initials.
- Favourite song by Tupac is probably Caliiiiiforrniaaaaaaa Loooooooove.


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd bad :hayden3
- Admits Becky is a ring general
- Thinks I have 10000 celeb thread posts :nah



Spoiler



3530 celeb posts


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I meant if all his celeb posts were added to his current post count.
Has nearly as much posts in the celeb thread than I have in general. :sodone
Wants Sasha and Becky to put on another classic on the main roster.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I want Becky to win this time :benson
- Needs to add a red border to his avi :mark:
- Probably already fallen off the healthy food bandwagon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:The Man

The Myth

The Ulster Gawd:bow


----------



## CJ

- NLC's crazy uncle 
- Ate his weight in chili dogs yesterday :chlol
- Favors redheads above all others :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ate way more than I just the other week for the 12 th or some n umber like that

wants to get rekt by Bex

wants to get laid in Ireland


----------



## CJ

- Failed geography :no:
- Rotating avi
- More posts in the celeb thread than me :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

doesnt appreciate my rhyming skills maiden, laid in :hmm

knows that I posted more Decker too

incredibly underrated by most, but not by me. :bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is a hell of a rhymer and creator
Always thinks of fun new ways to make NLC mean something different
Upset with that toolbox Bully Ray*


----------



## CJ

Shivster

- Thinks he's a poet :nikkilol
- Waifu thief :cuss:
- Knows where the bodies are buried :side:

NLC

- Is a ninja :benson
- RBR :mark:
- Fan of angry Taryn & probably wants her to throw stuff at him


----------



## Vox Machina

Most of his posts are in the celebrity postin' thread
Friends with pretty much everyone that regularly posts in this thread
Likes Weetabix too much


----------



## CJ

- Uses invisible mode, which means he has something to hide :hmm
- Factually incorrect about most of my posts being in the celeb section :nerd:
- Good poster who stands up for his beliefs :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*History BECKons Dat Boy CJ. CJCaleum2016
Made me think he went back to GFX when he replied to someone there

Is a legend. #RBR4Life :fuckyeah*


----------



## CJ

- Hoping for someone to make him a Jade sig :fingerscrossed
- Now knows about the 7 day bump rule in the gfx section 
- Knows our first presidential act will probably be sending Uncle Shiv off to gitmo :bryanlol


----------



## Trublez

Apparently mad at fat boy Ray. :rileylol
On board the red border revolution. 
Funniest avatar in a while. :lmao

EDIT

Nice ninja. :benson
Loves red borders.
Loves redheads.


----------



## CJ

- Ninja'd again :lose
- Needs to join the *RBR*
- Knows Becky is taking over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thinks CJ's avatar is funny :nah

has a drool inducing sig

thrives on trublez

ninjaed :cuss:

likes to use

:chlol

:gameover

:WTF2


----------



## CJ

- Knows I meant a different Uncle Shiv 0
- Good guy who helps his friends :mckinney
- Dat Decker sig :bow


----------



## Trublez

Knows that's 2 L's I've gotten now, one from him and the other from the permabanned peasant that doesn't pay rent. 
Needs red borders in his own sig first. :rileylol
Would probably try and steal my thunder if I ever got into GFX as well. :mj


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Will be either Dat Boy, The Baby, or My freakin Uncle
Either way they are definitely not Ted Nugent
And they have posted on this page we are on Page 372 before.


No Ninjas this time mahfucka *


----------



## CJ

- His Uncle uses this forum
- Agrees that Baby Wolf needs a *red border*
- Not a fan of Bully Ray


----------



## Trublez

Nearly ninja'd me but I took his own advice by using the preview feature. 0
Made me have to delete my original post on NLC. :frown2:
Dat boy CJ apparently running for a presidential election. :hmm


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm done with the gfx section
- Knows that the gfx section is wide open for a Baby Wolf takeover :mckinney
- Knows I didn't make him delete anything :benson


----------



## Trublez

Would have given me another :lose if I didn't delete it though. 
Knows I'm not gonna get into GFX anytime soon. 
Thinks the GFX section can be taken over when its fucking dead anyway. :maury


----------



## CJ

- Could literally walk into the gfx section right now & take it over :lol
- Hasn't noticed people still make requests, even though they mostly go unfulfilled :shrug
- Probably ate something healthy for dinner


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows BIE was the last of the designers as far as I know. Rest In Power
Also knows points should be worth something again on here. I think thats part of why nobody does requests anymore. 
Might have competition in the election from a certain Baby Wolf
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Going to be Vice President someday

Vice is Nice, though, especially when it comes to certain Divas

*N*ow *L*oathes *C*havo


----------



## CJ

- My friend Uncle Shivster








- He added some CGM to his sig :chlol
- Had a birthday feast fit for kings :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Knows my skills solely lie in all things gif related.
And that I can't be bothered to learn about graphics. :rileylol
Probably thinks I'm starting to overuse the Rachel Riley smiley. :side:


----------



## CJ

- My friend Baby Wolf








- Could do what I used to do & wing it :chlol
- Thinks I have a problem with too much Rachel Riley :nah


----------



## Trublez

If by "wing it" you mean "embarrass myself" then :nah

Must have have got more gfx requests than PMs I've gotten asking about the girls in my sig to quit GFX. :rileylol

Loves him some







bama


----------



## CJ

- Needs to learn gfx :benson
- Gets asked who the chick in his sig is a lot :HA
- Has some magic liking skills :aries2


Spoiler: Trublez


----------



## Trublez

Knows that's probably just some forum glitch. :lmao
Just got 2 likes for the price of one. 
Should know I got tons of PMs from the old Mellanie Monroe sig I had back in the day including from his ol' boy Lumpy. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows that all of us on this page have a total of 50,443 posts together. Still not as many as Pyro thats cray cray
Baby Wolf The Ass Man








King of The Rep 2015*


----------



## Trublez

Finally get to make a post about him without getting ninja'd. 0
Knows I like my asses. :dance
Enjoys my reps. :benson


----------



## CJ

- Likes asses
- Probably a Bayley fan 
- Worried about getting ninja'd :nikkilol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Divas/Knockouts fan.

Gifmania.

Lives that Huglife.


ZOMG the rare double Ninja.


Loves a great ass.

Premium member.

Produces something.


Steampunk.

Was the double in my double Ninja attack.

Becky Lynch fan.


----------



## Trublez

Probably talking about NLC in that post.
Meaning he got ninja'd by 2 posters. :rileylol
Litaholic. :benson


----------



## Ahem...

- 3k posts
- Has an awesome sig
- May or may not be in trouble


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows even SUPERMAN clears his throat.
Edited his post
Great quote in his sig
*


----------



## CJ

- Angry Taryn :mark:
- Still about that huglife :bayley
- Hopefully got the pop tarts


----------



## El Dandy

Thinks Becky Lynch is p cool
Has a nice red user title
GIF/Smiley underboss


----------



## CJ

- Close to 5000 posts :benson
- Doesn't display his sig
- Philly Flyers fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The female Shield in his sig
King of The Gifs 2015
Knows the #RBR is 4-Life and TooSwwwwwwwwweeeeeeet*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

loves that avi and how she holds that mic

had a fat annoying smark for breakfast

believes that RBR never stops 4 ever


----------



## Chrome

Loves dem blueberry muffins
Got the :damn smiley in his sig rotation
Should add Teeva to the list of things hidden in between Leanna's legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

sees the virtue in Teeva, and is going to be repped soon!

doesn't believe in Santa Claus,IN :cutler, but will hopefully be pleasantly surprised

can't type the name of he who just got banished by WWE.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows HAWKSTER is 4-Life Brothar
Will go to HollyWuud one day
Knows the HuckleMania will forever run wild*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Going to get repped soon as well

knows that Andre the Giant didnt bodyslam himself

wants some of that Brie mode, preferably ala mode. :banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Andre The Gaunt got slammed in the Pontiack Sulver Doom by Haw Okan
Is Uncle Shivster of the attic and brought me down some VHS tapes of Lucha earlier and some Pop Tarts
Ready for the Yes Lock by Brie *


----------



## McQueen

Calls his dick Andre The Giant

And has packed the silverdome with 93,000 people watching

Wait are you Evan Stone?


----------



## El Dandy

I *think* he likes the Minnsota Wild

Understands the greatness that was Hashimoto

Has a fuck load of points


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow New Japan fan. (Y)

Fellow Shibata fan.

Joined in 2007.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Mr Robotnik
Is prob keeping on on G1 CLIMAX 25
Laughed hard at EC3's tweet today*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves how Taryn works the mic

May be excited for GFW, I know I am.

May like cherry or strawberry poptarts because they are RED!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows GFW is gonna be awesome and JJ is an awesome guy.
Knows I am loving the lucha
Might buy SHIMMER dvds *


----------



## Tony

- Fan of Taryn
- Lives that Hug Life
- Eats annoying smarks for breakfast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

straight edge 

maybe Hispanic. Jesus? 

Has an eye catching and damn good sig! :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Repped me some hot SEXI STAR
A bit more posts than me
Knows I may have as many as Pyro if I never left for all them years lol

*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

His user name translates to The Light in The Sky at Night.

has a final fantasy involving many Divas at the same time.

Is going to love Sexy Star and Ivelisse on LU! :fact


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined in 2013
Has the most catchy sig in this forum
Lifetime premium member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has a cool Joker avatar

hails from the Philippines

awesome sig as well with 3 of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Leanna Decker. :mckinney

Daniel Bryan fan.

CRUSHING TANGELOS!*


----------



## magnum092

1. Likes TNA
2. Fan of some dude from TNA
3. Undertaker fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bray Wyatt fan.

Doesn't know of EC3.

New to this forum.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows EC3 is TNA's mvp :mckinney
- Knows TNA missed out on Brittany :benson
- Posts in blue :woo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has posts that are usually liked by DarkLady.

Fellow supporter of Becky Lynch.

Fellow fan of







*


----------



## CJ

- Needs to add Becky to his sig 
- Knows everyone should be an EC3 fan :woo
- Either likes poker/westerns/ace & eights


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Agrees that everyone should be a fan of EC3.

Agrees that Becky Lynch is fucking awesome.









Offline.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Will never run out of wrestling to watch
Might like Magnus to be the World Champ of GFW like I would
Fantastic Robotnik/Excellent Eggman*


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined in 2005
Lifetime premium member
Has a sig made by CJ


----------



## Allur

Mob guy
Enjoys basketball like any real man would
Enjoys DA


----------



## El Dandy

Name spelled backwards is rullA
Isn't SAWFT
Is from the same country as Olli Jokinen


----------



## Trublez

07er.
Enjoys NJPW.
No biting. :cuss:


----------



## Da Alliance

Has an awesome sig
Has more post count than me
Has GIF avy


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chris Jericho fan.

Watches WWE.

Getting yelled at by Scott Steiner.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- LONG time no see
- One of the first people to give me rep
- Still types in blue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves Sonic

Plays Pokemon

is Asking Scott Steiner for Advice. :hmm hopefully not about mathematics.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last time I saw their sig there was a belt
- Now their sig has a metal thong
- Why can't I stop looking at this sig?


----------



## Da Alliance

Likes Megaman
Has a sonic avy
Joined in 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Once was a CodeBreaker

Has been a member for 4 1/2 years

Likes the Miami Heat


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First there was a belt
- Then it was an iron thong
- Now it's Daniel Bryan


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a sig where I don't know how often he changes that "pussy" part
Daniel Bryan fan
Watches WWE


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by your's truly
- I apologize for said ninja'ng
- *Snickers*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*MEGA NINJA MAN
MegaNinjaMania Running Wild
Posted faster than Sonic*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A cannibal
- A ladies man
- I guess he likes to eat women:


----------



## Trublez

Megaman fan.
Always seems to have a gif avy despite not being premium.
Didn't post in this thread for over a year but still has the most posts in here.


----------



## CJ

- Trying to get the most posts in here 
- Made a name for himself bama
- Needs to ditch that black border & join the RBR :agree:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I had the nerve to call them lazy
- My sincerest apologizes
- Ruthless


----------



## CJ

- Has the most posts in here :mckinney
- Likes Sonic
- Animated avi (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Just overtaken Chrome to have the second most amount of posts here.
Knows that Becky is the second best ring worker behind Sara Del Ray. 
Can take his red border up his...







:flip


----------



## CJ

- Carol looks better in red :agree:
- Needs to add that avi :benson
- Hasn't caused any trouble recently :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*C*onnectivity *J*unked

got hacked ...allegedly

Will be impeached unless he makes poptarts and blueberry muffins the National Foods!


----------



## Ahem...

Has a beautiful avatar
Woman in sig has a great personality
Probably doesn't shiv


----------



## Trublez

From the same city as me.
Likes Leanna's personality.
Probably went up to Clark Kent one day and said "Ahem...you do know everyone knows you're Superman, right??"


----------



## CJ

- Londoner
- Probably supports either Chelsea/Arsenal/Spurs :hmm
- Will probably ninja me in the future :cry


----------



## Trublez

Man U.  Although I don't follow football much nowadays. 
Will soon take MTG's crown and become king of this thread. :bow
Still unsure exactly when he became this huge fan of Becky as he definitely marked for Ivelisse the hardest at one point. :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

gives great reps

Was the song Trouble by Taylor Swift about him? :hmm :nah

lives in a place called London


----------



## Trublez

Also gives great reps himself.
Personally wiped the shit stain known as freezingtsmoove off this forum forever. :rileylol
Still doesn't pay rent. :hmm:


----------



## CJ

- Obviously never looked at my favorite wrestlers list before :benson
- Apparently gives out great rep 
- Not a Sunderland fan :woo


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't give great reps when I ask him to. :cuss:
Still probably a fan of Ivelisse before Becky.
Still waiting for Becky to gain her first win on Raw.


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I rep on demand :nah
- Needs to make me some more Decker gifs :woo
- Now knows I mark for Becky, Ivelisse & Santana equally :mark:


----------



## Trublez

Thinks I make Decker gifs on demand. :nah
Said he liked Becky better just the other day. :what
Is a rep whore accept that isn't the case on my user cp. :mj


----------



## CJ

- Pays more attention to what I say than I do :nikkilol
- Knows that if Becky & Ivelisse were drowning, I'd save Becky 
- Is a good guy some of the time. Specifically when he's making Decker gifs :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Trying to talk me into making Decker gifs by complimenting me. :rileylol
Would let Chelsie Aryn and Ivelisse fall/drown to their deaths. :no:
Prefers redheads.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

want's CJ's reps :WHYYY

Doesn't understand the overpowering allure of redheads

must like the Fables comic


----------



## Trublez

Mentions fables, but better not think about calling me Baby Wolf!!!








Probably never thought about having the original "uncovered" gif as a rotation in his sig.
Never gets pestered about red borders by CJ!!!


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I pester him about red borders :grande
- Doesn't want Shiv to call him Baby Wolf :bryanlol
- Knows that Trublez is the best username he's had on here :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Better than KerialSiller? 
Never sent me any Leanna videos despite asking time after time so he can just :goaway with the gif requests now.
Has the gif thread on lock.


----------



## CJ

- Didn't get the Decker vids 
- Didn't get the Becky vids either 
- Big fan of fruit & fibre :tripsscust


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to get LUCKY with Becky
Pushing for Wolf to join The Revolution and drink that Red Kool-Aid
Has an astounding resume (King of The Gifs, Former GFX, RBR Founder, and Soon to be President)
*


----------



## CJ

- My VP








- All about that Hug life & RBR life :mark:
- Wants Impact to stay 2 hours (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants his secret service to be all red heads

First Lady Leanna Decker :banderas

Wants to compete in a 3 Stages of Becky match! :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Knows me well :agree:
- My friend Shiv








- He added Becky to his sig :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we need Pop Tarts in Uncle's sig as well
Is Undisputed like Chris Jericho!
Wanted Becky to get the NXT Womens title before the Divas title. *


----------



## CJ

- Needs to convince his Uncle to add pop tarts to his sig :mark:
- Fellow Becky fan :JLC3
- Wants her to be the first of the NXT Horsewomen to win the Diva's Championship :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hmm what flavor pop tarts?

my dear friend and mentor CJ

Can't wait for December. Tis the season to be RED!


----------



## Pratchett

-Unsure which flavor of Pop Tart
-Sig never fails to deliver
-The Anti-Pyro


----------



## Aizen

*Knows that "Time is a drug. Too much of it kills you."



*Has probably said this to a lot of people: "If you have enough book space, I don't want to talk to you."


*...inside every old person is a young person wondering what happened.


----------



## Obfuscation

- needs to rank the BTBAM albums :hmm:

- wants to hear stuff from Coma Ecliptic live

- really should agree w/^, b/c I can vouch that some of their new tracks in person are AMAZING (that's right 8*D)


----------



## Tony

- Sends lovely gifs of FEET
- Laughs at the superhero movie phenomenon going on nowadays
- Marked the fuck out when Undertaker returned


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow appreciator of Japanese women
May or may not actually be sXe in rl
Knows CM Punk may be Gay Jesus*


----------



## CJ

- Tna fan (Y)
- Taryn fan :mckinney
- Huge Bella fan :nikki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still awake it seems
Becky on the brain
Plans on pushing the RBR to new heights. We NEED to get Uncle and Wolf to dawn the colors COME ON BOYS! #RBR4LIFE*


----------



## CJ

- Comes up with good plans :mckinney
- Has Becky, Bayley & the Bella's on his brain 
- *All Red Everything* :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows damn well how awesome it would look if we all had the red borders
Knows damn well how awesome the Divas title would look on Becky
Knows damn well how awesome the gifs he makes are*


----------



## CJ

- Now knows I think the Women's Championship would look even better on Becky :sodone
- *#RBR4LIFE* :mark:
- Wants Halloween Havoc back (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

- says All Red Everything but should imply it to include Eva Marie, too. (they can easily remove Charlotte to make it as close as possible 8*D)

- hopefully read the latest TNA spoilers :ti

- maybe did what I did today and that was watch random Becky Lynch interviews b/c that's the life we choose to live. mj2)


----------



## CJ

- My friend Hayley








- Now knows I rarely read spoilers, but has got me intrigued/worried
- Has also been watching old Becky Lynch interviews. That accent :sodone


----------



## Da Alliance

From the Land of No Surrender
Has an awesome gif avy
Lifetime premium member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

In not just any alliance, but Da Alliance

may be the only poster here from the Philippines


Has some great wrestlers in his sig


----------



## Vox Machina

Crushing tangelos for some reason
Trying to get me worked up with all these Gillan photos
Using a cheat code to get all these points


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

liked my Gillan rep, hopefully


may be a Doctor Who fan

has strap-ons, but are they sparkly?


----------



## CJ

- Gets worked up by Karen
- Still no likes :WHYYY
- Anime :woo

- is a ninja :cuss:
- stole my waifu :cuss:
- needs a red border :cuss:


----------



## Chrome

Was ninja'd (again)
Wants Shiv to get a red border
Should change his name to CeeJay so mentions work better for him


----------



## CJ

- Now knows I'm not changing my username again
- Should probably add a red border to his avi 8*D
- Should go back to his Bulls themed avi/sig (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Should know it probably won't be until the fall until I go back to the Bulls stuff
Should enjoy my Bears stuff though
Repped him the gif in my avy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Teeva! Can't have too much of dat.


Likes Notre Dame Football


Wants another Bears Super Bowl Shuffle


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes feet.

Hails from Chicago.

Fellow CM Punk fan.

EDIT: Ninja'd me.

Fantastic sig.

Great poster. (Y)*


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

- Probably a big TNA fan

- Must be a fan of the Aces & Eights faction in TNA

- Has an overrated wrestler in his sig


----------



## Chrome

Named after a video game
Joined this month 
unk2 fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

did WF some community service

evicted that freezing fellow

purveyor of the most on point rep I've seen (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Will love my latest rep to him
Because Teeva is dishing out the punishment this time around :evil
Hopes the 49ers don't completely suck this season


----------



## CJ

- Should adjust his avi to look like this :hayden3








- Going to try freezing his peanut butter cups next time :yum:
- Good guy :mckinney


----------



## Chrome

Should make that his avy since he took the time to edit it :fuckedup
Then again, there is something oddly appealing about knowing she's getting tickled to death but you can barely see it
Is also a good guy :mckinney


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for CM Punk.

Likes feet.

Marks for Daniel Bryan.*


----------



## Chrome

Really likes mentioning that I like feet (Nothing wrong with that btw.)
Has a lot of favorite wrestlers in his sig
Should change his name to Deadman's Foot for the lols


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

made me need Spiriva after that Teeva rep

better guy than I

has a better QB than :kaep


----------



## Da Alliance

Has me wondering how he changes his sig everytime
Has an all caps username
Isn't currently online


----------



## Punkhead

Probably isn't aware of rotating sigs.

Probably was a WWF/E fan around 2001/2002.

The only person from Philippines I've ever seen here.


----------



## Ahem...

Isn't afraid to keep on living 

Isn't afraid to walk this world alone

Head may or may not be made of punk


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From London.

Joined in February 2014.

Has a Superman avatar and sig.*


----------



## Trublez

Probably really busy watching wrestling all week.
Is a fan of many different wrestlers from many different promotions.
*Blue and bold* font is his preference. (Y)


----------



## Bearodactyl

Has a solid 1:2 likes given/sent out ratio.

Rightfully thinks Remy LaCroix's backside is a work of art

Somehow aware what an extra from "****** goes to Compton" and "Dorm Daze 2" thinks of Drake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes to lurk

may be a hybrid of a bear and a pterodactyl

Hails from Groningen


----------



## Da Alliance

Has the most points I've seen here
His arrow hits first
His sig will NEVER be boring


----------



## CJ

- Y2J fan :JLC3
- Probably enjoyed the Invasion storyline
- SCSA fan :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants red border around my avatar

red and yellow dont mix after all

colors of the banned Hu1k


----------



## Vox Machina

Picked up archery :confused
Doesn't want a red border
Posting Gillan pictures :moyes1


----------



## CJ

- Shuns the like feature (Y)
- Cesaro fan
- Recently changed his avatar :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to offer these to @Blackbeard










Should buy me these for my birthday next year









Should make this part of the red Revolution


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*PopTartMania BROTHOR
Knows they are excellent dipped in pudding/snack packs
Refuses to a add red border even though it would look awesome *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brought him some poptarts too









Likes his food *N*ot *L*ow *C*alorie


Is my nephew but is the old timer here


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I would share food with @Blackbeard :nah
- Needs to give NLC the pop tarts :benson
- Needs to add some pop tarts to his rotation :agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wishes it as Monday to see Becky Lynch again
Knows there will be a ton of Pop Tarts in our stash in the Oval Office
Is gonna one day be the biggest Eva Marie mark #ALLREDEVERYTHING*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm hoping for Becky to pick up a win this week :mark:
- Is impossible to mention :no:
- Final Fantasy fan :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Every time Becky's music hits *









*Knows I always wondered why I get 0 Mentions in my notifications xD
But also knows my username is too epic to be changed*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

.@NOCTIS LUCIS CALEUM


.@NOCTIS LUCIS CALEUM 
.@NOCTIS LUCIS CALEUM


.@NOCTIS LUCIS CALEUM
.@NOCTIS LUCIS CALEUM
.@NOCTIS LUCIS CALEUM


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*NO effect 
What gives Uncle Shiv
That is so lame*


----------



## CJ

- Harder to mention than me 
- @NoCtis-lucis-caleum @NoCtis lucis caleum
- Now knows why I quote him in the gif thread :agree:

Edit - That NoC guy gets all your mentions & he hasn't been active since 2005 :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I learned some stuff today
Inching toward 6000 posts
WELCOME TO RAW IS BECKY*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He who cannot be mentioned
Purveyor of Poptarts

Interested in Becky RAW :curry2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Betrayed Pop Tarts for KFC
Might not want to see Lesnar and Bryan in a match
Knows Angle and Bryan would be the best match ever*


----------



## Chrome

Been pretty active in this thread
Annoying smarks, part of a nutritious breakfast
Also has trouble getting mentions


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Legendary Foot Soldier
Knows that WF staff must be pretty lazy to not be on fixing that glitch
Chicago Made Chrome*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know poptarts are in there too

should know I do want Brock v Bryan and also v Angle;I just want to see him wrestle

The Prince of *PA*in


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I fear for Bryan's safety with Bork but also think it would be funny for him to win and shut up the haters
Knows there is a Baby Wolf lurking
A Baby Wolf who need a goddamn Red Border*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*N*acho *L*ibre *C*ampeone

likes pudding

Remembers that time Chris Farley interviewed Paul McCartney; That was Cool!


----------



## CJ

- Uncle Shivster :bayley
- Likes putting stuff between Leanna's legs :surprise:
- Added the pop tarts :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy CJ
Knows now in addition to Wolf we have CM Chrome the Legendary Foot Soldier as well
Knows I need to find a good randomizer because he has made me alot of good gifs and I just had an idea for another one I wanted to get*


----------



## CJ

- Needs to use signavatar
- Gave Chrome a nickname :mark:
- Wants a hug from Bayley :bayley


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I will use the site for sure 
Knows everybody gets a nickname from me eventually
Would surrender to Becky*


----------



## Chrome

Would surrender to Taryn Terrell 
Gives everyone a nickname
Should definitely use signavatar.com (Y) (I used it too once upon a time :evil)


----------



## Trublez

Apparently moved house recently. 
Is on the verge of going back to his rotating feet sigs. :argh:
Should add red borders to all the gifs in his rotation to make it somewhat bearable for @CJ (Y)


----------



## CJ

- Should take his own advice about adding red borders :agree:
- Probably not looking forward to a match between Lana & Summer
- Most likely would also like to see Kurt v Bryan :mark:


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I'm  that a match between them two will most likely never happen. 
Probably rewatched a load of Becky segements from late last year/early this year.
Likes red borders a little too much. :side:


----------



## Vox Machina

Didn't know "Befriend User" and "Add to Contacts" were the same thing. :gaga1
Already knew I was going to use that
Now friends with me


----------



## Chrome

Friends with Trublez now
Is visible again
Cute new avy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dislikes the RED! Man dis Baby Wolf aint right in the head! xD
But at least he likes asses. Thats something that pleases the masses
Cannot deny these rhymes and knows not joining RBR should be a crime



Double NINJA just killed my momentum
What the hell does W mean? xD
GTFO indeed lol 
*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Named after the main character in FFXV
Created a Hall of Pain to his throne room, seeing as he is the Prince of Pain
Part of the Bella Nation


----------



## CJ

- From Florida
- Likes women in leather
- Bischoff sig


----------



## Ahem...

Joined in 2011

Nearing to 6k posts

From the land of no surrender


----------



## CJ

- Got double ninja'd :hayden3
- Super Man :woo
- Might have a cough


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this thread is chaotic as of late
But he is a Chaos Junkie
Has something Iam jelly of, that RED Usertitle
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*N*ow *L*oves *C*herry Poptarts

RED: *R*eally *E*njoys *D*ivas

Jelly? Maybe Strawberry? that red usertitle would look great on him! (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has RED the book on NLC
Favorite Uncle because he knows me so well
Took me to Merry Christmas (Which is a strip club Merry XXXMas xD)*


----------



## Trublez

Always using invisible mode.
Imitating Chrome's usertitle.
Rotating Avatar (in the literal sense) as well as a rotating sig (in the figurative sense of course).

EDIT 

Wants me to join the RBR.
Is the only person allowed to call me Baby...yeah you know it. :side:
Knows that we live in a Bella world...although a certain revolution may end that. :quimby


----------



## CJ

- Baby Wolf 
- Probably played Wolf Among Us more than me 
- Got ninja'd again


----------



## Trublez

Is forgiven for using that phrase. :side:
Should know that I had 3 playthroughs of that game.
One as an asshole, another as overly kind and understanding and the 3rd just being my normal self.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*His normal self may be a mix of the two
Bebeh Wolf
Knows The Bellas are just as much part of the revolution as the NXT divas *


----------



## Trublez

Made me think "baby" was censored there for a sec just like you know who. :argh:
Now has a rotating sig. (Y)
Probably wished he'd heard of sign avatar or grumpy bumpers earlier considering how long he's been on WF.


----------



## Chrome

Changed his avatar back to his old one
Was very sneaky using one of those rotating sig sites to fit his oversized sig in
Probably wants to take up painting


----------



## Trublez

Should know that it took me hours upon hours to get my current sig to show up. :lol
Went back to his Kevin Owens GTFO sig. bama
His light up Bulls logo is still my favourite avatar of his to date.


----------



## Chrome

Should know it was the shitty servers that caused the Owens sig to show back up
Liked my Bulls avatar
Should become a Bulls fan if he isn't already :jbutler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

named Chrome, but might use another browser


Lives a in Windy City

Still the go to guy for "special" avis :yum:


----------



## Trublez

Now knows I know diddly squat about basketball. 
For a second I thought you reverted back to your Owens sig because of what I said about you slowing going back to the foot tickling sigs.
Is a good guy that has no patience with lifeless trolls. 

EDIT

Knows I've been ninja'd for the thousand time now. :side:
Stole CJ's girl.
When he already has his own. :evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes to stir the pot

may like to smoke it too

needs to watch out for his girl, lest I steal her too.


----------



## Chrome

Changes his usertitle quite often
Has added even more things coming out from Leanna's legs
Does not approve of CJ trying to censor the lovely Teeva


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I was trying to censor Teeva :evil
- Should know I just wanted him to have a nice red border 
- Should have taken the site glitch as a sign he needed to use that KO sig


----------



## Chrome

I'm kinda surprised he's not using that Teeva avy himself to mock me
In b4 :nah
Then again, Dat Leanna Decker avy is a classic


----------



## Trublez

His Bulls avy was a classic. :side:
Bulls logo > Teeva :rileylol
Dat black nail polish tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

nothing is > than Teeva :cuss:

likes Heidi's toes

Maybe is from the East End?


----------



## Ahem...

LIVES RENT FREE AT CHEZ STILES

Says hi to Laura

Doesn't shiv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Quite Frankly, he loves Frank Quitely's work

All Star Superman :bow

excellent taste in comic books


----------



## Trublez

Excellent taste in women.
Will probably kidnap Chelsie Aryn & Carol Seleme soon. :argh:
The KFC bucket between Leanna's legs was probably inspired by Hawk Who Again? 8*D


----------



## CJ

- Also has excellent taste in women
- Has poor taste in borders though :benson
- Played through Wolf Among Us less than I thought he would :hmm


----------



## Trublez

Probably remembers my short lived Tianna Gregory sig.
And also my very, very temporary Kelsi Monroe avy. 
If he was a true GFX artist he'd know that red borders don't look good on everything. :quimby


----------



## Ahem...

- Is the protagonist of GTA: San Andreas

- DAT BECKY LYNCH :mark:

- From the UK :fuckyeah

*FUCK NINJA'd AGAIN THIS THREAD IS BUSY AS SHIT*

- Joined in April 2013

- LIFETIME MEMBER

- Speculation: In a lot of trouble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should have used his super hearing to hear the ninjas

Is from London

keeps asking Scott Steiner for Wrestling advice


----------



## Chrome

Got the pooh bear from his sig
May actually get to watch the Giants make some noise in an odd-numbered year
Should invert the colors on his avy for the lols


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

shall not follow the *C*ensoring *J*unkie's lead and hides his avi's

Is a Golden Domer and may have seen Touchdown Jesus in person

Probably was a Big Hurt fan.

Bonus 4th. change the Bryan avi?








He is as inviolate as the aforementioned Touchdown Jesus.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*SHIVS DEM CLICKERS LIKE JOEL (Last of Us Reference)
Eats DEM Pop Tarts with his Nephew every morning
Edits DEM posts*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

#TeamBella :nikki :brie1 :mark:
Taryn :banderas 
Eats annoying smarks for breakfast


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Makin it REIGN
Is also a Bella supporter
SPEAR! SPEAR! BAH GAWD HE MAY BE BROKEN IN HALF!*


----------



## Trublez

Sometimes likes his women to be sexy and aggressive. :evil
Then at other times wants them to be all hugging and loving. 
Said he wanted Undertaker to go over at Summerslam. :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Needs to realize Undertaker must go over at Summerslam

Would put over Carol Seleme 

is up very late there in London town.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Called me a wrestling machine
Now knows I am upset at the moment as I wanted to subscribe to CZW/WSU service but they dont take Paypal 
Thinks Baby Wolf should be in bed
*


----------



## Trublez

Should know that WWE are in a lose/lose situation at Summerslam as either going over would hurt the other.
Knows it's 3am here. 
Isn't a fan of Brock's boring ass Suplex City shit tho. (Y)

Edit 

- Jeezus 
- Ninja'd 
- Again


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know SUPLEX CITY IS LEGIT
Is awake at the Satanic/Illuminati hour
May or may not believe in that stuff*


----------



## Trublez

Repped something to him real nice earlier. 
Is a good friend. 
Should know that a met a man on the train that claimed to be a free mason a few months ago. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we are all being watched by dat all seeing eye
May have looked at stuff about the dark side of the moon (Not Pink Floyd )
Is also a good friend  And sends great rep*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just got sent a very cherry poptart

THE red border revolutionary. Viva La Revolucion!

Might want to be kissed by Catrina, and dropkick Mil Muertes if he doesnt like it!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I have a lick of death of my own for Catrina 
Now knows I used to think she was Melina's sister back in WWE due to the Perez name
Knows Melina should be on LU as well*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Melina y Catrina :fuckyeah :sodone great taste in women wrestlers and i bet they taste great!

Supports Taeler or Cristina Von Eerie for the GFW Women's title

Will pass legislation once elected to put GFW on a major national network !


----------



## El Dandy

- Has 3x as many points as posts
- LIVING RENT FREE AT CHEZ STILES
- Thinks Daniel Bryan is p cool


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined earlier than me
Has a gif sig
Has more points than me


----------



## Obfuscation

- Tired of envelope jokes

- follows Heyman, Shane, & Steph into battle

- commands this thread be "3 things about the above poster is Jericho"


----------



## CJ

- Hasn't changed his avatar in a long time :surprise:
- Hasn't changed his username in a while either :WTF2
- El Jefe of the TNA section :bow


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow supporter of TNA. :JLC3

Fellow Becky Lynch fan.

Fellow fan of Lucha Underground. :high5*


----------



## Da Alliance

From suplex city
Used gif in his post
Yelled at by scot steiner


----------



## CJ

- Also Yelled at by Scott Steiner
- From the Philippines
- Likes the Code Breaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big fan of *C*herries *J*ubilee

started a Red Border Revolution that grows and is gaining momentum with every passing second.

Will be the People's President. :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the people's Uncle
With the people's Pop Tarts
Wished Triple H a HBD*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hates Destination America's hillbilly ass.

Straight Edge.

Fellow Kevin Owens fan.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes EC3 :yes

likes Kevin Owens :YES

Likes Swagsuke and Kurt Angle :fuckyeah


----------



## Da Alliance

Probably loves Wrestlemania 30 moment of Daniel Bryan
Has a custom user title
Not from the Philippines


----------



## Trublez

Just recently became a regular in this thread. 
Probably looking forward to the upcoming Suicide squad film.
3 GOATs in his sig.


----------



## CJ

- TBZ Productions is still in business :WTF2
- Large sig :surprise:
- Not a Drake fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Celtic Juggernaut 
Will prob have a different set of sig gifs by tomorrow if Becky is on RAW which she def will be 
Almost to 6000 Posts!*


----------



## Trublez

TBZ Productions is a doormant state.
Nice speed walking + hair flick in 2nd gif.
Probably wants Becky to display more of her technical prowess this Monday on Raw. :banderas

EDIT

:fuckthis
:fuckthis
:fuckthis


----------



## Chrome

Keeps getting ninja'd
Still causing trublez
:fuckthis


----------



## CJ

- Probably liked that Heidi thing I left in his cp
- Bulls fan (Y)
- Likes lucky charms :agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Trublez pulled a CM Punk on us all xD
Knows Paige and Becky would be a good fit for Womens Tag Champs if they bring it back ever
Wants to be King of The Reps like BABW (Bad Ass Baby Wolf)
*


----------



## CJ

- Just came up with a new nickname for Trublez :mark:
- Knows that I'm on board with Becky & Paige being Women's tag champs :mckinney
- Must get a lot of NSFW rep from BABW


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I never knew this particular Paige shirt existed now I might get it along with the Becky one lol*
http://shop.wwe.com/Paige-"Union-Jack"-T-Shirt/W09499,default,pd.html
*Knows RAW does not need Taker and Brock (Although it would help alot) But they just need the divas, The Wyatts, and a US Title change tonight baybayyyyyyyy
Knows that Dat Boy CJ, and The Bad Ass Baby Wolf are the WF AGE OUTLAWS!!!!!!! lol*


----------



## Ahem...

- Is considering buying Paige and Becky Lynch shirts...

- Is supposedly the prince of pain...

- Joined around the same time I started watching WWE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina

Clearing his throat
Has exactly 1000 points at the time of this post
Probably has a Superman cape


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is to be dubbed as Citizen #1 when CJ and I are in office
Likes anime and games
A model citizen*


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I'll never abandon you guys like CM Punk. 
Knows that I'm a badass. :
Nickname generator.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has nice taste in women.
I really enjoy his signature. 
Makes one appreciate art and the female form in one shot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

enraptured by SHAY

Champ but not via clean pinfall

likes to watch Renee Young wiggle


----------



## Bushmaster

-Has the most points on WF

-tells one joke for every 3 posts

-not the biggest Decker fan


----------



## CJ

- Probably knows who is the biggest Decker fan :grin2:
- ABrown sig :bow
- From Boston :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*In the 20,000 Post club
Likes RED too
From BO$$ton




Ninjad by a member of the WF Outlaws! Man this is so totally not fair man!
Knows me and SHIV would be Like E&C if we knew each other in rl
Lol attitude era tag team pairings for EVERYONE
*


----------



## Trublez

Probably enjoyed my last 2 reps to him. 
Ninja'd like I almost was just now.
Now Might Guy/Soupbro will never know what I said about him.


----------



## Vox Machina

Gets ninja'd more than someone AFK playing online video games
Should consider changing his production company to a promoting company
Sends rep that makes me look around my house even if I'm alone :woah


----------



## CJ

- Recently needed gfx advice 
- Good guy with a good soul :mckinney
- Moving up in the gfx world (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A great man

a great revolutionary

the Decker guy w/o a doubt.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Thinks the end is near apparently
Please not be the end of the Pop Tarts!
Ready for Daniel Bryan's epic return as am I! I hope THAT is near (Wearing my D Bryan shirt now!)*


----------



## CJ

- Spreading the joy of Leanna Decker :mckinney
- Needs to read Bryan's book :benson
- Knows his avi would look better like this 









VP NLC

- Ninja'd the hell outta me :mj2
- :fingerscrossed for a Becky win tonight
- *RBR 4 LIFE*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

red and yellow sounds like somebody banned

loves weetabix

had a very good day!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows HUCK is coming back
Needs to EMBRACE the rBr
Knows Pop Tarts are 2-Sweeeeeeet. *


----------



## CJ

- Knows about my weetabix addiction 
- King of Northern Cali :bow
- Probably hoping for a Becky win tonight 

NLC

- Ninja'd me again :fuckthis
- Would love a hug from Bayley :bayley
- And a Rack Attack from Nikki :nikki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I got NINJA SKILLS FOR DAYS
Knows If I meet Bayley and she hugs me I would get a massive nosebleed 
May have seen Paige is facing Sasha tonight, hope there is a second diva match for Becky!
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'ed by the *N*inja *L*eader *C*aleum

King of the North...ern Ireland


Wants to try some blueberry muffins

edit:

I got ninjae'd too, by the very same Ninja!



*N*ickname *L*ovin' *C*reator

Wants Cena to drop the US title, now. Who doesnt?

*N*eeds to *L*ick *C*atrina


----------



## Trublez

Knows the pain of getting ninja'd. 
Part of the NSFW sig crew. :dance
Good guy. (Y)


----------



## CJ

- Thinks the Decker spread is NSFW :nah
- Ninja'd me but I hit preview this time :jericho2
- Probably likes cups of tea :lol


----------



## Trublez

Could have potentially gotten ninja'd by yours truly.
Thinks NSFW literally means a person being nude or something. :rileylol
Should know that I don't drink tea that much as it wouldn't go well with my Fruit & Fibre. :lmao


----------



## CJ

- Still doesn't have a red border :no:
- Needs to start drinking tea with his fruit & fibre :lmao
- Should watch this & then tell me Leanna is NSFW


----------



## Trublez

She almost gave those guys a heart attack tho, so she isn't safe for work. 
Probably wishes there was an uncensored version of that video.
Makes me upset that Carol never bared it all for Playboy. :cry


----------



## CJ

- Countdown fan :rileylol
- Rusev fan :rusevyes
- Probably thinks Carol is a better Lana :lana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves red borders

He and my nephew showed me the light. Look at my avatar :fuckyeah

Wants to give me the Decker vids that he wont give the BABW.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*HAS JOINED THE rBr!!!!!!!!!! History has been made!!!  Uncle I knew you loved me!*









*We shall celebrate was some 2-Sweeeet POP TARTS

Enjoys the musical stylings of one Adam Sandler*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows the red way is the only way.

probably saw that i posted red hooded sweatshirt in the RAW thread

Knows that I am a *N*ewly *L*oyal *C*onvert to the RBR. :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is taking over with us now. #AllRedEveryThing #RBR4LIFE #SUPERUNCLE
Knows the divas have stolen the show again on RAW
Knows I wished I watched Lucha or NJPW during a good part of the show
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know he is getting repped in just over an hour

is damn right, The Divas are the sole bright spot so far!

knows that RBR could also stand for *R*eally *B*ad *R*aw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Best at acronyms
Wordsmithery on par with Becky Lynch
Knows CJ is going to be so happy to see what has trasnpired for the rBr!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that the potential of the rBr is 4 life

knows that I am the third man, but whose side am I on? 

Knqws that we are here to chew bubblegum and kick lass and we are all out of bubble gum! We are taking over because cherry poptarts are just too sweet! :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we all need Red Hooded Sweatshirts
We need to hand out Pop Tarts to kids and 2-Sweet their Dads
We got alot of work to do. Bruh.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Knows we all need Red Hooded Sweatshirts
> We need to hand out Pop Tarts to kids and 2-Sweet their Dads
> We got alot of work to do. Bruh.*






was a psychic tonight on RAW He called the Sasha and Becky matches louder than Cena!

Want to change his name to "The Odds" and have Becky and Bayley, The Thriller Bees, rise above him. :banderas

Must spread the red, just as surely as my sig spreads. :sodone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I spread some RED to some trolls and fools in the RAW thread earlier. xD
Makes Dr Seuss look like a comedy jobber
Could write a book :agree:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows my books would have red borders on them

Would probably have centerfolds too, :yum:

gave those trolls a kiss of death much but not as cool as the one on his cp.


----------



## Tony

- Would like to thank Laura
- Awaits Daniel Bryan's returns
- Showcases the various things hidden in Leanna Decker's snatch


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Has an excellent sig, oh lawd. 
Is a fellow Wu-Tang fan.
Is a fellow fan of Renee, oh lawd pt. II.


----------



## Chrome

Has won at least one title via countout
Made Shala a rap star in his sig
Lovely avy


----------



## CJ

- No avi or sig, I wonder what happened :hayden3
- Knows I'm only joking 
- Liked the Vince crying smilie :lol


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined this board the same year as me
Probably likes orange
Has an awesome avy


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chris Jericho fan.

Watches WWE.

Getting yelled at by Scott Steiner.*


----------



## Chrome

Also getting yelled at by Scott Steiner
Has been suplexed by Lesnar before
:kurt is his favorite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

probably liked the :cutler sig

is embracing his feet roots

probably missed RAW for the White Sox


----------



## CJ

- Joined the *RBR* :JLC3
- Made his nephew proud 
- KFC :lmao


----------



## Chrome

Will love my latest rep to him
Probably repped him it before ac:
Likely jelly he didn't get POP TARTS like I did


----------



## CJ

- Got pop tarts :krillin2
- Still making my cp NSFCJ :cry
- Needs to switch back to KO :agree:


----------



## Chrome

I'll go back to KO when he gets a tickling avy and/or sig 
Doesn't seem to mark anymore for Velvet
Becky is his current favorite diva (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

cant tell if he liked the :cutler sig or not :shrug

should join the RBR as he likes giving the gift of red when necssary.

must like poptarts


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Good poster.

Fellow fan of Daniel Bryan. :yes

Leanna Decker :mckinney*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Dr Robotnik!!!!!!!!
Might miss The Usos 
Is prob excited for Ultimo Lucha*


----------



## Trublez

Knows I make his User CP NSFW. >
Needs DAT red usertitle to round things off. :agree:
Probably excited for Becky vs Nikki on Smackdown. :woo


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a sexy sig
Has a sexy avy
Joined in 2013


----------



## Ahem...

Has three of the GOATs in his sig

Is getting yelled at by Scott Steiner

Dat Joker


----------



## Kratosx23

Has an All Star Superman sig, which I've never read, nor know anything about, despite me being a Superman fan. Which probably means I'm not much of a fan.

Location: London, UK

Didn't know until now that I was in London, Canada a few days ago.


----------



## Vox Machina

Surprisingly likes Superman despite his lack of mic skills and how John Cena-esque he is
Lives in Outworld with Shao Khan
Has a podcast?


----------



## Kratosx23

It's not my podcast, I'm just a huge fan of it. I don't have a podcast and I never will, I don't want to put in the effort, nor would anybody care what I have to say. Nor do I have that much to say.

Superman is not "John Cena-esque". John Cena acts like a fucking 8 year old. And "Lack of mic skills?" ~_~

And let me say this, because it bares needing to be said. DC and Marvel, unlike WWE, know how to tell stories, so that people WANT to see the good guys win. WWE can't do that, they're so incompetent with the way they push people that everybody wants to see the bad guys running the show. In comic book storytelling, they actually make you root against the bad guy even if you like their character. That's the way it's supposed to be done. They can make me want to see Batman beat Joker every time they fight, despite me liking Joker more as a character. That's what WWE needs to figure out how to do.

Has a weird sig about some cuckoo shit.

Has a Renee Young avatar.

Joined last year.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Watches Game Of Thrones.

Likes Dean Ambrose.

Hates Roman Reigns.*


----------



## Ahem...

- Joined in 2013

- From Suplex City, BI

- DAT DR EGGMAN


----------



## Da Alliance

Has less posts than me
Has more points than me
Likes Superman


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Rock, Jericho and Austin
2. Most probably alluding to Jericho's Undisputed Championship win at Vengeance 2001
3. Needs to take rep more serious*


----------



## Ahem...

- Is a modern Old School Wrestling Fan...

- A sig of GOATs (minus dat racist fuccboi .....)

- Lives inside the squared circle... (probably near Hornswoggle)


----------



## CJ

- Superman fan :woo
- From London town
- Red border :mckinney


----------



## Vox Machina

Starting some sort of red border movement
Won't be able to get me to join
Now has over 6000 posts :woo


----------



## CJ

- There's more chance of him giving someone a like, than joining the *RBR* :lol
- Good guy, good poster (Y)
- Loves him some anime :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes *C*oolio *J*ams


proud papa of the *RBR* 

Will send me to Gitmo, unless I "gitmo: Weetabix for him!


----------



## Ahem...

- We are *the red border revolution*.

- We are legion.

- We do not forgive. We do not forget.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

will be supporting Superman in his upcoming fight with THE GODDAMNED BATMAN!

Would probably not join the French Foreign Legion

Marked when Christopher Reeve said, General. "Would you care to step outside?"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle of rBr
Prob pays attention to the TV every time DBs 5 Hour Energy ad is on (It catches my attention YESYESYES)
Good at checkers








*


----------



## Bushmaster

- recently repped me

-fan of women wrestling

- Is a gamer, has a PS4 but isn't my friend


----------



## Ahem...

- NARUTOOOOOOOOO :mark:

- Also has a *bold red quote* in his sig... :fuckyeah

- Abrown made his sig...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Coughing Clark Kent!
rBr4Life
Da #2SweetSuperMan
*


----------



## Vox Machina

Angry knockout in his avatar
Confirmed cannibal
Yells words for emphasis


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1
Waiting to journey to Zestiria
Renee Young lover*


----------



## Ahem...

- *rBr * :mckinney

- IIRC is a playable character in a Final Fantasy game...

- would hug Bayley and if necessary, team Bella...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is measured by what he does

should know that I am Team batman all the way

has a very serene sig...very nice


----------



## Ahem...

- Should know batman is a nazi fuccboi

- Team Supes > Team Bats

- Should know that despite my beliefs that batman is a nazi fuccboi, he is still the *second* best superhero.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Should understand that Goku > Superman (ScrewAttack sucks dicks)
2. Likes The Doors, The Beatles and Johnny Cash, showing good taste in music
3. Likes an indi promotion called wweiguess :troll *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Enjoys Wrassssslin Classix
Knows it is sad people are losing the respect for handlebar stache, he is still a GOAT
Hates ignorant jabronies much like I hate annoying smarks. Both of us are on mighty crusades to make this world a better place.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The VEEP with lots of PEEPS

may have also eaten a non annoying smark or two

Wants to do a five second pose with his uncle. The new E&C combo!


----------



## Trublez

Loves his mentions. :side:
New found member of the *RBR.* :side:
Is weaker than I. :side:


----------



## CJ

- Probably had some fruit & fibre earlier :lol
- Not happy Rollins tapped :no:
- BABW (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is looking to recruit the Bad Ass to the rBr COME ON HOME BABY WOLF








As expected, sporting new Becky gifs. Lookin good!
Reached 6000 posts. Onward and upward to 10,000! *


----------



## CJ

- Offering rewards for gfx work :mckinney
- Possibly wants Bayley to replace Foxy in TeamBella
- Supports the Diva Revolution (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that is an awesome idea but at the same time would mean she would be traveling in a group, acting mean, and not having the Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Men. I would still love her but not sure if I am ready for that Bayley xD
Knows the women been owning RAW as of late
Is a Champion of Justice
*


----------



## CJ

- Knew I'd make new Becky gifs 
- Probably ate some annoying smarks for breakfast :rileylol
- Knows it'll take me a long time to reach 10000 posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best male friend I have here!

has a waifu named Leanna

quality poster,, person and all around *C*racker *J*ack of a guy


----------



## Ahem...

- Is the master of acronyms...

- Does he shiv? Apparently not.

- Dat sig doe. :ha


----------



## CJ

- Spurs fan
- Halo fan
- Superman fan


----------



## Trublez

Knows I had my Fruit & Fibre this morning. :lol
Used to think I was colorblind.
Wonder how long he's gonna keep up with the weekly Becky gifs. :hmm:


----------



## CJ

- Should know I still think he's colorblind :rileylol
- Knows I'll probably change up my sig after SD
- Probably prefers BABW to Baby Wolf :chlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is seeing RED
Wants Becky to throw him down and give him the Disarmer
From the Land of the TNA PPVs and The Never Give Ups :cena*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Survived an attack by Nikki's rack, and boy was he smiling.

*N*ever *L*icks *C*heetos and puts them back in the bag.

Eats jabronis for lunch and anti RBR fools for dinner.For Dessert? A wonderful Melina split sundae :sodone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A most legendary gentleman
A most legendary Uncle
Where are my Pop Tarts? Its almost 11PM*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Needs to go to sleep, (not by KENTA though) it's a school night!

Should know that no poptart can be serve before it's time, which is 11:06pm Want some more:










wants the Divas Revolution to be an evolution of the Divas division into a most respectable institution of excellence. with Dat Becky as the standard bearer!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I eat Pop Tarts all the time, I have a stash my Uncle knows absolutely nothing of.. 
Wait that makes no sense I just said you DO know which is it??
Will note that this whole page would be occupied by rBr but the ever defiant Wolf shall not have it that way *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that the wolf shall be burned by the red passion and run like a scalded dog.

excellent sig that has hypnotized me

*N*ever *L*oved *C*halupas but is a legendary *N*ight *L*ife *C*hampion!


----------



## Donnie

The 3 things is his favourite section of WF.

His Rusev sig is the best one yet.

Has been killing it since 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to throw back some beer with the Briscoes

fan of two great promotions PWG and ROH

knows that Rusev has been a revelation and is killing it recently, both in ring and on the mic. :rusevyes


----------



## Donnie

Knows that I want to drink some Beers with the Briscoe's

Doesn't know that I would to like have a few cold ones with him too. 

Become a fan of Rusev when he saw he was more then a generic foreign monster.


----------



## Da Alliance

On the lone road
Likes rusev
Has a gif sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Used to like to break codes

Evolution is a mystery, but it's no mystery why he likes them

big fan of the Ayatollah of Rock and Rollah, Y2J!


----------



## CJ

- Has an interesting sig
- Knows the original gif is the best :mark:
- Hooks people up with pop tarts apparently :hmm


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow fan of Becky Lynch.

Fellow fan of TNA. :high5

Fellow fan of AJ Styles.*


----------



## CJ

- Really likes blue text
- Knows which wrestlers I like
- Loves Sonic the hedgehog games :mckinney


----------



## Kratosx23

Knows that TNA won't be in business much longer.

Dr Robotnik fan.

Should know that the Dead Man's Hand, which consists of black Aces and black 8's, gets its name from being the cards that were held by famed gunslinger Wild Bill Hickok when he was shot in the back of the head by Jack McCall.

EDIT ~ That's what I get for waiting too long. I'm too lazy to write 3 unique things, so

Is alive

Is a human male or female 

Posted above me


----------



## The True Believer

- Is selling himself short with the notion that no one would want to listen to a podcast featuring him.

- Has hated every single WWE world champion since The Rock won the WWE title in early 2013.

- Is happy that the WWE ostracized Hülk Högan.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's what I do, I sell myself short. I know me. Really, no one in the grand scheme of things. A handful of people on this forum, maybe, that's it. And if you want to know what I think, you can just read what I say. I don't write novels so it won't take long.

Should know that I don't even know if I'm exaggerating when I say that I'll probably continue to hate every single WWE Champion from this point forward, because honestly, I don't see a light at the end of the tunnel right now. I can't even imagine WWE anymore with a good champion. They're so far away from what they used to be that it feels like they have to be trying to be this bad on purpose. The sad part is, I don't believe they are trying to be this bad on purpose. I think they think they're trying (elsewise they wouldn't have brought The Undertaker back, or made SummerSlam a WrestleMania comparable show, being 4 hours,e etc), and that is fucking scary, because they're just completely off the mark in every conceivable level with what their fans think.

Enjoys Superior Iron Man.

Probably looking forward to Marvel's Civil War on film.


----------



## The True Believer

As much potential as it has, I really hope to God they don't ruin Spider-Man. He hasn't been in a great film since 2004. It's high time that Marvel's bread and butter gets the respect he deserves in the film industry.

- Wouldn't waste a second watching anything ROH related unless the Briscoes were featured.

- Hates the pretty boy look almost as much as a lack of mic skills.

- The Suicide Squad movie won't be enjoyable for him at all.


----------



## CJ

- Apparently hates the ending of the last of us
- ASOIAF fan
- Recently watched The Big Lebowski

Superior

- Is a ninja
- Has more posts than me
- Iron man fan


----------



## Kratosx23

> As much potential as it has, I really hope to God they don't ruin Spider-Man. He hasn't been in a great film since 2004. It's high time that Marvel's bread and butter gets the respect he deserves in the film industry.


Honestly, I can't stand the first two either. They're so god damn sappy and driven by romance. I came to watch Spider-Man, not the fucking Notebook.

Has 4 gifs in his sig

Has a bunch of hashtags in his sig, including one that references a popular show which I saw the pilot of when it dropped on Netflix 3 years ago and I hated it and vowed to never watch it again, and I never have.

Location: Land of No Surrender.


----------



## El Dandy

- Hates Jeff Hardy
- Marked for Christian
- Had been a member for over a decade


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves the Philadelphia Flyers.

Fellow Katsuuyori Shibata fan.

Named his account after El Dandy.*


----------



## Da Alliance

Watches Sonic
Watches WWE
Fellow member that is yelled at by scott steiner


----------



## CJ

- Wants fans to hijack Raw for Ambrose
- Big SCSA fan
- Makes his own sigs


----------



## Trublez

Been on here for 4 and a half years.
Based on his sig, Jericho is his favourite. 
So he needs to go premium and change his name to why2cj. 8*D

EDIT

Lurker
Ninja'd me.
Will change his sig in a few days.


----------



## CJ

- Trying to give away my old username :cuss:
- Thinks I'm a lurker, even though I'm visible :rileylol
- Used :rileylol so much, now I know the code for it :rileylol


----------



## Da Alliance

Knew the code for








Introduced me to the said GIF
Doesn't want his old username be used by others


----------



## CJ

- Needs to watch some countdown :rileylol
- Fellow Y2J fan :JLC3
- Alliance fan


----------



## Trublez

Seems to be a part time GFX artist nowadays. :hmm:
Stealing my signature smilie. :cuss:
Should know that TBZ Productions is still in business. :drake1 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/50917554-post47.html


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I'm now a gfx part timer :nah
- TBZ Productions is still in business, interesting :hmm
- Gets jealous when people use this :rileylol :rileylol :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Should know I'm raging so hard right now. :cuss:
Jelly of my new avatar. :rileylol
Is a part time GFX artist as he still makes graphics every now and again (Soul Cat etc).


----------



## CJ

- Joined the RBR :mark:
- Repping Decker :mckinney
- Knows I already forgot about that SC sig :lol


----------



## Tony

- Becky Lynch fan (Y)
- Never surrenders
- Especially in his conquest to get Leanna Decker


----------



## CJ

- Yellow border :hmm
- From LA but is a bulls fan :confused
- That sig :done


----------



## Ahem...

- *rBr *









- Newcastle United and Linfield fan

- Creates mediocre GFX & holds grudges, apparently (but can he do it on a cold rainy night in stoke?)


----------



## CJ

- Now knows I've never been to Stoke, but I like cold & rain, so that's a strong maybe 
- Reminds me of my football woes 
- His avatar would look nice with a red border :evil


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Becky Lynch
Becky Lynch
Rebecca Knox.... Becky Lynch
*


----------



## Trublez

Dollhouse fan.
Bellas fan.
Needs a nickname, seriously. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Ass Baby Wolf
Should come up with my nickname
Is in the rBr now #2Sweeeet*


----------



## Ahem...

- *rBr*









- *Bold/Red*, like mah sig quote... :fuckyeah

- Eats a lot people on this forum for breakfast


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Coughing Clark, my Red brother








Knows I am the KRYPTONITE to the smarks :agree:
Might own some older Superman comics
*


----------



## Aizen

*I’m Broken by PanterA :mark: is the song he wants at his funeral.

*Loved the songs I recommended to him. 

*Prince of the Kingdom of Pain.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes to hunt demons

may possibly be paid for it.

has made a name for himself even though Scott Steiner ignores him.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My Uncle
Has almost 1000 more posts more than me
#RBR4Life *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has a penchant for making nicknames for the fellas

knows that Nikki has a *R*eally *B*ig *R*ack :yum:

my *N*ephew who *L*oves *C*heesecake; the food and the Diva kind.


----------



## Ahem...

- 21,095 - 352 = 20,742. Has 20,743 more posts than me... *(at time of posting)
*
- *rBr*









- HOF inductee...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Doesnt like:



















Will be cheering for the second greatest hero ever, Superman, in the Batman vs Superman movie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should Know I LOVE Drew Carey
Standin in the Hall of Fame (rep wise) with myself. ALL rBr members are HOF worthy!
Now knows I have never been into the super hero stuff, only comics I have read are Manga

But I love them when Leva Bates dresses as them. *


----------



## Ahem...

- Should know Blue > Black

- Show know God > Man

- Should know Day > Night

Edit: Ninja'd.










- Says all *rBr *members are HOF worthy *blushes*.

- Not into the superhero stuff. Only reads manga.

- Should've inducted Drew Carey into the HOF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that My mon Bat dont shiv

Must realize that the Batusi is the greatest super hero dance ever.






Should know Supes would get served if Bats broke out those moves.


----------



## CJ

- Nope :lol
- NLC's hook up for pop tarts :woo
- Probably likes his nephew's new Jade sig


----------



## Ahem...

- Should know Clark Kent is the true greatest dancer ever...




























- Should know Superman could destroy Batman if he wasn't kind enough to let him live...










- Conclusion: Supez > Batz










Edit:









CJ

- Often gets his name changed into an acronym

- Becky. Fucking. Lynch.

- is a rep whore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just made me laugh 

:bryanlol

Should know mild mannered Clark Kent can never compete with Billionaire Playboy Bruce Wayne when women are on the line.

Clark probably found a Bruce Wayne was here tattoo on Lois's behind.


----------



## CJ

- Sasha :sashahi
- Team Batman
- *RBR*


----------



## Ahem...

*IDONTSHIV
*
- Should know Bruce Wayne is a dick for stealing Bane's gal in TDKR. Bane got friendzoned by Talia ;_; (1 like = 1 respect)

- Clark Kent would never do such a thing. He has something called class.










- Batman has to wear a mask to hide his face. Superman doesn't have to wear a mask because he's fly.










*CJ*

- He and I share a passion for the lasskicker.

- *rBr*









- Knows Becky Lynch will be the first lass world champion in WWE...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky Lynch is a Celtic Goddess 
Might have been confused at seeing Trublez newest avatar
#CoughingClark #rBr4Life
*


----------



## Chrome

Lovely new sig
Has over 1600 followers on Twitter
Has had several name changes


----------



## CJ

- My VP 
- Probably had some pop tarts today :agree:
- Awesome Jade sig :mckinney

Chrome Da Ninja

- Named after a browser
- Bears fan
- Likes Klum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

got ninjaed by Chrome the keeper of the Teeva Archive. :sodone

*C*risp *J*unkie


May want Eva Marie to join the RBR. Wants Decker in his *R*ed *B*edroom *R*evolution.


----------



## Trublez

Likes putting things between Leanna's snatch.
Wishes he could as big as a thief as me. 
Sends great reps. :mckinney


----------



## CJ

- Avatar thief :cuss:
- Lives up to his username 
- Should know I've retained the services of @Michael Corleone & he should be receiving a cease & desist letter shortly :rileylol


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks antinatalism is stupid
- Likes onion crisps
- Posts in the Celebrities thread a lot


----------



## Trublez

Isn't as active as he used to be.
Used to get into all sorts of Trublez especially in the rants section back in the day. :evil
Hates the Bellas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I thought he was CJ until I saw :datass

got an interesting rep from moi

perhaps has vicariously joined the *rBr* by channeling CJ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is possibly wondering if Bad Ass Baby Wolf will victimize him next
NOOO NOT MY UNCLE!!!!!!! 
Knows we need Jim Ross to conduct a sitdown interview with Baby Wolf about why he did this to CJ and if he is in the rBr









*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bah GAWD He broke that avatar in half

Worries that Taryn is headed for Trublez

Has the counter revolution begun? :nah


----------



## Ahem...

- Counter revolution? Awww shucky ducky quack quack

-* rBr* *WOLFPACK* vs * rBr*?

- Dissension in *rBr*? BAH GAWD NOT THIS WAY DAMMIT


----------



## Q-MAN

Has regular Superman as a profile pic
Used the guy who got the supemran push as a gif
From the UK


----------



## Ahem...

- Learning to break kayfabe

- Finally someone in this thread with less posts than me :mark:

- is an afterthought.


----------



## CJ

- Has a Superman avi
- Has a Superman sig
- Has a Batman profile picture :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May be CJ or is he Trublez in disguise? But whose side is he on?

*C*olossal *J*uggernaut of the gif section

Wants to eat a Tayto made entirely of weetabix.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this is a confusing day on here thanks to Bad Ass Baby Wolf
Is the master of the acronyms and wordplay. Is probably a freakin main event player in Scrabble
Prob one of the people who killed my ass back in the days playing Literati on Yahoo Games. xD*


----------



## CJ

- Should be able to tell the difference because of my user title 
- Knows I'm gonna sue BABW & bankrupt TBZ Productions :rileylol
- Probably as annoyed as I am about Becky's match getting shifted to Main Event


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is gonna be upset when Nikki defeats Becky Lynch 
Might watch Orange is the New Black based off the #OrangeIsTheNewBeck in sig :draper2
Prob wants the trio tag champs to retain at Ultima Lucha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am a proud Bella supporter but I hope Becky Lynch is the next Divas Champ and has a feud with Paige eventually
May agree we need 2 belts for the women again now that it is getting crowded and alot of women deserve attention
Makin it Reign *


----------



## Tony

- All about Women's wrestling
- Hopes Becky Lynch becomes Divas champ one day
- But only after Nikki beats AJ's record for longest reign


----------



## Ahem...

- StraightEdgeJesus = S.E.S Punk

- K-pop fan...

- dat sig. :wall


----------



## CJ

- Really likes comics
- Regular in here now :JLC3
- From London England


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows all the regulars get nicknames from me but I still don't have one for StraightEdgeJesus :hmm
Might be watching iMPACT
Prob watched or will watch NXT*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*N*ever *L*acks *C*onfidence


*N*intendo *L*oving *C*ohort

knows that *N*exus *L*ost to *C*ena


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Continues to impress with words
Continues to bring me Pop Tarts
Knows my other Uncle AKA your brother is Waylon Mercy. Whatever happened to him?





*


----------



## Ahem...

- *rBr*









- Former Gimmicks: Final Fantasy™, -FANTASY-, -PHANTASY-, -DJ PHANTASY-, Phantom, Angel Phantom, Extreme Angel, Imaginarium, Azusa Nakano

- Is straight edge







(and may have been shaved by Punk)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Serena still looked purty when she was bald
Knows I am indeed sXe
Coughing Clark, the resident Superman of the rBr!
*


----------



## Ahem...

- Should know I read 'sXe' as 'a sexy' rather than 'straight edge'...

- Fans where turning on his phantom and angel gimmicks, so he had to shake things up...

- *rBr* doe...


----------



## Da Alliance

Fellow DC fan
Fellow Superman fan
Most probably very excited for the BvS movie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

excited for Batman v Superman

wants to see Suicide Squad

hope Jared Leto knocks it out of the park with his Joker portrayal.


----------



## CJ

- Can spot an imitator :benson
- Now has cucumbers :WTF2
- Wordsmith :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*C*ockney *J*abberwocky is his actual name. Go figure.

has some cucumbers in his cp :bryanlol

Isnt interested in having a fatal 4-way with me.


----------



## CJ

- Either thinks I'm English or has me confused with that pretender :no:
- Better not have left any cucumbers in my cp :benson
- Knows I need some ME gifs of Becky


----------



## Obfuscation

- approves of this: LYNCH :evil

-









- would benefit by seeking rasslin w/women elsewhere in the world if he wants to see better stuff :hmm:


----------



## CJ

- Made me think my Becky smilie got added for a second 
- Wants me to watch some Joshi or something
- Knows I'm not clicking on that :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should have clicked the link provided by Obfuscation:- LYNCH 

:WHYYY I would expect nothing less of *C*uriosity *J*ackson


About to power up.


----------



## CJ

- Knows the peer pressure was too great & I clicked that link
- Probably got up early to buy pop tarts before the morning rush :jericho2 
- Knows I'm taking :hogan2 HOF spot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I took :hogan2's poptarts:










Never surrenders? :hmm *C*ena *J*unior

Going to be a Page 1 kind of guy sooner than he thinks.


----------



## CJ

- Should know I only read page 3 :lmao
- Knows I would surrender to Leanna Decker, Becky Lynch, Ivelisse Velez, Santana Garrett, Chelsie Aryn among others 
- Will probably eat a blueberry muffin sometime today :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is a surrender monkey. Possibly French.

Is in *C*lear *J*eopardy from the marauding BabyWolf

Wants to give Becky his footlong sub :curry2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Apparently took Hulk Hogan's Pop-Tarts.

Offline.

Daniel Bryan fan.*


----------



## CJ

- Better back me up when I deal with this pretender 
- Knows I'm not French but I have some Huguenot ancestry way back in my family tree
- Probably wins all the scrabble games :bow

Deadman

- Possibly happy about the return of The Undertaker
- Doesn't know about invisible mode :jericho2
- Fellow Becky fan :JLC3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy who loves the redheads
Dat Boy who founded the RBR
Dat Boy who will face BABW at SummerSlam*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Going to officiate the the match at Summerslam featuring the originator of the RBR against the pie eating, sig stealing wolf that causes Trublez Will there be a swerve at this epic Summerslam match up :russo :nah 

Can't be bribed unless there is a truckload of poptarts involved


Maybe has been to Hershey PA, If so then he had some *N*ougat and *L*uxurious *C*aramel.


----------



## Trublez

Gets me confused with Dat Boy the smilie thief. :rileylol
Should know this whole thing started because of Rachel Riley.








Knows I'll squash Dat Boy if we were ever to have a match at Summerslam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that CJ nevr taps and always goes over

Will get *C*hokeslammed like a *J*abroni at Summerslam

Maybe special ref NightBoy Nox pedigrees him like HHH did to Bryan and Ulster Man cashes in his *M*oney *i*n *t*he *B*ecky contract.


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of Chris Jericho
- Thinks Lucy Hale is attractive
- Almost always gets a like from the user DarkLady


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

@Trublez

July 30, 2015

Dear Mr. Trublez,

I have been retained to represent WrestlingForum member CJ with respect to the following matter. If you are represented by counsel, please direct this letter to your attorney and have your attorney notify me of such representation. 

I am writing to notify you that you have infringed upon my client's rights to unencumbered and unshared avatar usage on this forum. Accordingly, you are hereby directed to cease and desist all usage of the infringing avatar in question. If you continue to use said avatar for a further three (3) days, then my client has instructed me to take the legal steps necessary to have the avatar removed, and for you to be charged. 

Please govern yourself accordingly.

Regards,
Zombo

cc. @CJ


----------



## Gandhi

u wot m8


----------



## Trublez

From Cairo, Egypt.
Game of thrones fan.
Probably sad to see Layla retire.

Zombo, tell your client he brought it on himself for smilie usage infringement.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Dear Mr. Trublez

Although I understand your claim, Mr. Trublez, I must disagree with your assertion most respectfully.

Given the number of smileys and other graphical services that my client provides to this wonderful forum, I find it hard-pressed to believe that any reasonable judge would hold such a frivolous claim against my client in any regard. Indeed, if smiley usage infringement could be claimed by anyone, it would be my client's claim against this very website. 

However, that is not my client's intentions, as my client is a fair and reasonable man. So, I once again write urging you to consider my demands earlier. You have three (3) days.

Kind regards,
Zombo

cc. @CJ


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

:sundin
:sundin2
Ostensibly the nicest member of the WrestlingForum Universe, as voted by 10 people :chrisholly


----------



## Gandhi

- Like me, enjoyed history classes back in Highschool
- Like me, thinks Layla is the sexiest WWE diva of all time
- As a kid watching the WWE, Bret Hart was his first favorite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Enjoys the virtues of Layla :banderas

a passive resister

heir to pharoahs


----------



## CJ

- Knows redheads do it better 
- Posts all the good Decker pics :mckinney
- Probably loves these


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

lowly rep whore :tripsscust :goaway EDIT: :nah *NOT ANY MORE!* :woo :fuckyeah 


has been accused of piracy :rileylol


a gawd amon mere mortals :fact :bow


----------



## CJ

- Knows stuff I don't know :woo
- Knows the law is on my side 
- Knows that like NLC, I'm waiting on those pop tarts :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not from San Francisco, but is now a 49'er! :fuckyeah

may be mobbed up..allegedly 

Has probably popped many tarts along the way :banderas


----------



## Trublez

- Thinks that I'm to CJ what Mickie was to Trish. :rileylol

- Should see that I'm starting to turn into the babyface here like Rusev with the way everyone's ganging up on and threatening me.









- Has less posts than me in this thread. :woo


----------



## Da Alliance

Has the same avy as CJ
Has more posts than me
Joined this forum 2 years after me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A lot more post than me
- Crazy avy
- Knows who the goats are


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has one of my favorite characters is his avatar


has probably captured many gold rings

may like charmander or, at least, jigglypuff


----------



## Trublez

Hides behind invisible mode.








Should put Rachel Riley between Leanna's snatch.
Red and Yellow avatar BROTHA!!!


----------



## Ahem...

- *rBr*









- is Team Batman

- Should know Superman is the ultimate badass in fiction...










Edit:









*Trublez*

- Trublez or CJ?!?! WTF

- Which one is it?!?!

- WTFFFGDLFGHFNMFHK NGFL MGFLHNMLGFN,;LGN,F


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Coughing Clark
Knows that this rivalry between Dat rBr Leader and Bad Ass Baby Wolf has esclated to new heights! Lawyers and shit man! WF SummerSlam is gonna be off the chain Cole~!
Knows rBr may not have The Wolf but it does have a SuperMan!
*


----------



## CJ

- Knows avatar thievery is taken seriously round here 
- Dat Taryn, Dat Bayley, Dat Jade :mckinney
- Knows I'll probably get ninja'd by BABW :side:


----------



## Trublez

- Didn't get ninja'd. :thumbsup
- Getting lawyers and shit to fight his battles.








- Knows my avatar is better than his. :evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Leader of the CJ nation

will not put the tiny wolfling over


*C*rushing *J*abronies since 2011 :fact!

ninjaed by the usurper

going to lose his production studio in the lawsuit

Trublez are coming his way. My advice? RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Did not get ninjad by BABW
Representing the Queen of the Celtic Invasion, Graduate of the school of hard knox, the diva who deserves the title before the other two callups.
Knows that after the match at WF SummerSlam we will brand The Big Bad Wolf










I got double Ninjad!


Hey Uncle
We gonna get that hairy wolf!
And eat Pop Tarts in front of him
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that babywolf is *N*othing but a *L*ittle *C*ub

knows the CJ vs anti CJ imposter match should be a *N*one *L*eaves the *C*age, save the winner 


Best promoter this side of VKM! :bow to the *N*ew *L*ord *C*o-founder of the *rBr*


----------



## CJ

- NLC's favorite Uncle 
- Largest pop tart distributor in Northern Cali :mckinney
- All round good guy & one of the nicest forum members (Y)


----------



## Trublez

- Should use my old avatar if he really wants to get back at me.









- Although he'll need the image file first. :rileylol

- Forgot that I was in the *RBR* way before SHIV and NLC back when I had this avy for a few days.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I can think of other ways to get him back :evil
- Should go back to his Grande avi :lmao
- Knows I'm not changing my avatar until Christmas maybe


----------



## Trublez

Probably thinks







>








Secretly enjoying all this as its just more Leanna Decker publicity. :lol
Loves calling Jackie Guerrido Ariana Grande. :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*T Wolf
Baby Wolf
BABW*


----------



## Trublez

Started this whole nickname fiasco by mistaking my old username for *Baby* Wolf. :rileylol
Has given me the most nicknames out of anyone in this thread. :mckinney
Speaking of nicknames, he still hasn't gotten his own one yet. :JLC2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*NEPHEW*
wants to Nursed back to health Like Cena by dat Nikki :banderas

the upbeat, feel good poster of the year

Would work for WWE w/o pay if they gave him a years supplyof poptarts and massages from Bayley, of course!

*BRAYING WOLF*

got got by the Lupine one again :cuss:

opened a door with CJ, that should have remained unopened.

Would love to be part of a Seleme/Aryn sandwich.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I may have to visit the Casa if it's now providing Tayto snacks :yum:
- Seems to have been ninja'd by that Young Pretender BABW :no:
- Knows how to use all the advanced commands on his calculator :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Shouldn't get on my bad side or he'll see this Big Bad Wolf come out at Summerslam.







:drake1
Cannot put TBZ Productions out of business.








Wanted to see Becky vs Nikki.


----------



## Chrome

Stole CJ's avy
Would never dare steal my avy 
Living up to his name with these shenanigans


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows its only fair he comes up with my nickname :agree:
Better hope rBr are banned from ringside at SummerSlam
Or maybe he has a crew of his own :O like.. a pack? A WOLFPACK? #BabyWolfPack



CM Chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loves feet and ninjitsu
Good man*


----------



## CJ

- Needs a nickname :agree:
- Knows I'm too un-creative to come up with one 
- *RBR 4 Life*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that no matter what this thread belongs to the rBr!!!
It also is overall filled with the best WF has to offer, even the non rBrs are all awesome folks
Knows Smackdown went from must see this week to its usual who gives a shit format thanks to the Becky match being changed.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Erectus- the most upright member of the *RBR*

The Nicknamer in Chief

Wants to compete in a Poptart on a pole match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has such a crude sense of humor! How revolting!!!!! :tripsscust lol

But thats something I love about my Uncle. :agree:
Knows the Pop Tart on a Pole is happening on SummerSlam as well
*


----------



## Trublez

Is an awesome all round guy. :agree:
Should know that I suck at nicknames. C'mon SHIV, give my man NLC a nickname, already!!!
Fan of BAMF and should know that I think Alexa Bliss is a goddess. :Banderas


----------



## CJ

- As un-creative with nicknames as me 
- Nice avi bama4
- Lives up to his username :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Right back at ya with the avy. 
Knows that our man, NLC needs a nickname. "Nephew" isn't gonna cut it. 
At least he isn't using the Rachel Riley smileys I created....yet. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows my Uncle will create the most legendary of nicknames (He has retired to his study in the attic for now it appears)
Causes alot of Trublez like a true Bad Ass 
SummerSlam = Summer of the Wolf?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am his crazy uncle now, if you look at my new avatar

Have I joined the Wolfpack? Will my nephew forgive me? But whose side am I on?  :russo

Secret Agent SHIV going undercover to learn all the secrets of Trublez productions! Should know that once I am leader of the pack, I will give the subatomic wolf a job at* CASA DEL CAROL PRODUCTIONS* :bryanlol

The *RBR* lives on! :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Classic Bryan replaced with Carol :no
- Still got that *red border* though :mckinney
- Needs to think of a creative nickname for NLC :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that the nickname gene doesnt run in the family.

Nookie *N*octis, The *L*atin *C*hick Magnet ? *N*acho *L*ibre *C*onnosseiur?

Knows that there is a place for him(CJ) at the CASA GFX department.


----------



## CJ

- Trying to recruit me :WTF2
- Confusing me with these avatar changes 
- If Shiv is Trublez, & Trublez is me, then who am I :cry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You are a *C*onfused *J*unior :jericho2

Will let you sleep in the basement of my room which is really an attic in the Love Bungalow of the *N*octurnal *L*atin Lothario y *C*assanova!


Knows that he will be fed taytos, weetabix and some blueberry muffin crumbs Sounds like a deal. :mckinney


----------



## CJ

- Knows I don't eat blueberry muffins :tripsscust
- Has Tayto's








- Knows I've been looking for an excuse to use that smilie :chlol


----------



## Trublez

Hasn't got an identity right now.








Not ready for the RBR vs TBZ Productions vs CASA DEL CAROL 3 way dance at Summerslam.








Beautiful suplexes in 2nd gif. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that the *CASA DEL CAROL* is a warm, inviting place

should know the idea of me actually paying him to work for me is a Fable.

Wants to join the *SHIV KISS MY AVATAR Club*


----------



## CJ

- Wants Trublez to work for free :rileylol
- Has pop tarts & tayto :yes
- Has a Kiss My Avatar Club :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that I an the VKM/ Dario Cueto of this thread.

Should know that I am Duke of Decker, The Pasha of Poptarts, the Sultan of Sulecki and the Baron of Blueberry muffins

Should also know that i will let him have Becky for a sleepover to reward him for his peerless GFX production. The Real Champ is CJ! :mark: :bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Mad Genius Uncle. Untouchable in every conceivable way, king of words, keeper of the Pop Tart Dynasty.








Now knows that AJ Lee will appear at our WF SummerSlam and join the rBr if we give her enough money and Pop Tarts!
Cult of Personality 
*


----------



## Chrome

Avy has a red border
Should call himself "PANLC"
Would mark for a Jade/Bayley match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has a nice rep coming for him in about 5 hours

nice new avi! :mckinney

May get a White Sox/Giants World Series :fingerscrossed which would be damn awesome!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My DIRTY rich Uncle. Look at all dem points. 
Watches Baseball
Now knows I am a proud Indians fan. Reppin dat boy Chief Wahoo since 1991
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chief Wahoo McDaniel?









wonders if Star trek redshirts can join the *RBR*?

Knows I saved a lot of money living in the attic, RENT FREE thank you, :mckinney *N*ephew lets me *L*ive *C*heap! :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ

- Carol avi but not Trublez :WTF2 Knows I'm still confused :lol
- Duke of Decker :hmm
- Needs to pm me so we can arrange that Becky sleepover :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I knew you were gonna say Wahoo McDaniel. 
I know my Uncle better than my uncle knows himself
ARE YOU SCARED??

HES HERE*






CJ the Ninja
Always lurking
Always reppin Becky and her many hashtags


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

American Bad ass! Big Red ! He can join the revolution!

Hope it's okay if I let Becky and CJ sleep on the upper bunk bed in his attic.


He thinks he knows me, but does he? He does, but I had to post this vid!


----------



## Chrome

Probably disappointed I don't have Teeva anymore in my avy
Took Trublez's avy
Joined WF a few days before the release of GTA V


----------



## CJ

- Should know I think I preferred his previous avi :surprise:
- Beat me by a good 30 minutes in making a taker smilie 
- Should know I was busy eating crisps & that delayed me :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hailing for the Land of Next Week on Impact Wrestling
Has no competition in gifs but has a rival in smilies
Undisputed in the gifs of course *


----------



## Vox Machina

Got a new Champ sig
Recently added a hashtag in the hashtag section of his sig
Is awesome (Y)


----------



## CJ

- Multiple borders :WTF
- Knows how to use color overlay now (Y)
- Might give me a like for Christmas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants a LIKE from Citizen #1
CJ/Caleum 2016 



We are taking back America*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If they take it back, can I have a little part of it, please?

NickeLodeon Cheerleader? Must make an appearance there to hype the Presidential ticket!

Not certain, but may own a lucha style wrestling mask that he wears while watching Lucha. Dragon's or those sick ass Muta ones would be amazing!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I mark for DRAGO I want his mask and his tongue! (That didn't sound right)
Knows Wolf is stalking the thread
Knows I might get Ninjad
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My perverted nephew. That tongue thing almost made me spit out my kool aid onto my computer :bryanlol

He takes after me after all

Wants to go to the new Bella Fantasy Land Park. :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina

First he copied CJ
Now he's copying Trublez
Is probably getting ready to have a Karen Gillan avatar next unk2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1
Likes great RPGs
May know I don't own an Xbox 360 anymore so I have yet to play Tales of Vesperia  I might buy one again to play it.*


----------



## CJ

- Should know I think I have Tales of Vesperia in my backlog 
- Dat VP :JLC3
- Still needs a nickname :agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I wanna go watch this match in a bit








Might have already watched it
Knows I can't wait til my #LassKicker shirt arrives. I hope people don't think I actually kick women like some POS. D:*


----------



## CJ

- May get attacked by feminists if he wears his LassKicker shirt out in public 
- Knows I don't need any scandals in an election year :benson
- Knows I need to watch that match too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has gone to sleep not because i did the GTS on him, but it's after 2:30am in Northern Ireland.

Wants to win the pale red head demo! :mark:


Is a scandal that he doesnt win best GFX poster 4 life on this forum. He deserves it! :bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Lucha
Knows I am still getting through those shows still on February
Might watch Tommy Boy and Black Sheep alot*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Donovan Dijak.

Marks for The Miz.

Fellow fan of The Young Bucks.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Mr Robotnik
Knows Dijak is awesome, love the FEAST YOUR EYES. It was cool seeing him do it so some jabroni in person
SUPERKICK PARTY!!










Maria is such a tough cookie*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy to receive my special acronym rep just now

Knows that Becky has a disarming personality.

Knows that his crazy,perverted Uncle wants a Lass-Licker shirt.  WWE would sell a million of those in 30 minutes or less. :fact..


----------



## CJ

- Brought back classic Bryan :yes
- Still rocking that red border :woo
- Knows I would buy a LassLicker shirt :chlol


----------



## Trublez

Wouldn't mind being locked in a dungeon with Leanna and Chelsie. :rileylol
Likes kicking lasses asses.








Should go back to his Velvet Sky theme.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Ass Baby Wolf 
Formally joined the rBr now :O








Knows TBZ Productions now has alot of financial backing from us! :agree:*


----------



## CJ

- Dat nickname innovator NLC :bow
- Probably wants a hug from Bayley & a Dis-arm-Him from Becky at the same time :surprise:
- Good guy :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My man, DAT BOY CJ.
A hell of a cool dude in his own right
Appreciates The Greatest Man That Ever Lived, Austin Aries!*


----------



## Da Alliance

Uses red font
Has red border around his sig
Has red border around his avy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Y2J is the GOAT
Might have a favorite version of Jericho
Now knows mine was 2008 suited Jericho*


----------



## CJ

- Rocking a Becky avi :mark:
- Knows I almost kept it for myself :evil
- Probably didn't enjoy Brie tapping on ME as much as I did


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that i would tap Brie too

Wants his secret service to be nothing but pale red heads

May like Becky, but I cant be sure :rileylel


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am having a tough time right now with how much I love The Bellas and Becky both.

Already said he was not changing his avy until around X-Mas if I recall. xD :avon

Is such a nice dude for always making these awesome gifs 


SUPER POPTART UNCLE
SHIVVVVVVVVVVVVVV EM ALLLLL
Daniel Bryan is coming back baybayyyy!*


----------



## Vox Machina

New Becky avatar :krillin
Likes great RPGs
Calls me Citizen 1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ninjaed by the SHIV

:bryanlol

my power of invisibility must be respected by all

damn the Souless Cat who , in turn ninja'ed me :cuss:

likes the redheads just like I do

maybe cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs


----------



## CJ

- Will be feasting on tacos & muffins later :woo
- Got ninja'd by Citizen 1 :chlol
- Knows Becky does it better :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know it was a carne asada bowl, not tacos

Knows that I was nija'ed but it was in retaliation for ninjaing that *N*inja *L*oving *C*hairman of the RBR.

Will do a happy dance of Becky were to beat Nikki for the title. This dance could last all night long, just like he can :woo :dance


----------



## CJ

- Knows I can't dance, but I would mark the fuck out for a Becky victory :mark:
- Makes interesting food choices :hmm
- Procures pop tarts for his nephew :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hmm Can't dance But maybe *C*an *J*ive? also knows I am the Prince of Poptart purveying

must realize that my nephew is the Ryback of poptart consumption and has a *N*ightly *L*imitless *C*ache tucked away in parts unknown.

Might want me to be his Secretary of Healthy Eating after my daring combination of Del Taco and blueberry muffins.


----------



## CJ

- Dat alliteration :banderas
- Knows that the next time he's out getting pop tarts he needs to pick me up some Taytos 
- Would submit to Becky in a heartbeat :rileylel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that I am fairly certain that Becky would dominate me, and I wouldnt complain

might like some Tay-Hoes too. 

A hero to all and a villain to none. A New Living Legend :mark:


----------



## Trublez

Makes jokes in all his posts.
The dirty minded uncle of a certain nickname generating connoisseur. 
Submitted my smilies in the smilie thread without my permission. addlin


----------



## CJ

- Ditched Decker & reinstated Carol :rileyclap
- Most likely ate some fruit & fibre earlier :rileylel
- Can't make up his mind which font looks best in his sig :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Knows what I had for breakfast. 
Has apparently ditched Start Cereal for Weetabix lately. :rileylel
Secretly pissed that I changed my avatar back. :rileyclap


----------



## CJ

- Knows I eat a variety of cereals :agree:
- Finally caved in & officially joined the *RBR* :mckinney
- Knows NLC will be pleased about that :rileyclap


----------



## Trublez

- Has probably watched Becky's video package on Smackdown over a 1000 times by now. :rileyclap

- Should know that even though I joined the *RBR* I'm still my own separate entity. TBZ Productions 4 lfye. :rileylol

- Has been overusing Rachel Riley smilies almost as much as me lately. :rileylol :rileylel :rileyclap


----------



## Vox Machina

Joined the dark side that is RBR
Probably knows I enjoy his avatar
Maybe hasn't noticed Carol has cupcakes on her shorts because he's staring elsewhere


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*
Bad Ass Baby Wolf
The CRIMSON Wolf
No longer causing Trublez WITH the rBr but rather in the name of the rBr! >


Citizen #1
Ninja #1
Renee Young is his #1
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

will make a great VP, but an even greater guy

National Lambada Champion; a dirty dancer

His love of anime is second only to his love of the hug life


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that EVERYBODYS WORKIN FOR DA WEEEKEND








Knows that I only wish I had those moves
Maybe with enough Pop Tarts I would be inspired to try it though
*


----------



## Trublez

His Becky avy looks weird on him & not on CJ. 
Will be receiving some fine rep tomorrow. 
Doesn't at all suspect that I may joined the *RBR *to infiltrate it from the inside. :evil


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be pulling a Solid Snake on the rBr!
Knows I always look forward to his reps
Is a Bad Ass, scholar, producer, and swell guy*


----------



## CJ

- Shouldn't discuss secret plans in public :jericho2
- Still causing trouble :surprise:
- Man U supporter >

NLC

- Is a ninja as well as my VP 
- Never has enough pop tarts :mckinney
- Knows the *RBR* may have to waterboard BABW :rileylel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I hope he is doing well.

Wonder if it is possible for science to make a hybrid blue-bix or weeta-berry muffin

I tried to make this funnier for him, but the Roddy Pier news has broken my heart.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Offline.

Fellow TNA fan.

Probably wants to get Daniel Bryan's book, if he hasn't already.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

* Fantastic Bombastic Robotnik
Has a simply awesome list of wrestlers he likes
Is likely gutted like the rest of the wrestling universe right now. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shares my heartbreak over the loss of Hot Rod 

Should know he can also share my elusive secret stash of Poptarts

Wants to see a Blue Pants/Jade super team. :fuckyeah


----------



## Rugrat

Celebrated a birthday recently, I think it was thirty something.

Big mark of Bryan, having watched since 2001.

Joined around the same time as I did


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has never eaten Marijuana, but would he eat a marijuana muffin.

I think he has a green user title which is actually pretty cool

Wants to eat.... that french fry in his sig. :banderas


----------



## Ahem...

- *RBR 4-LIFE*

- Has about 60 times more posts than me.

- Error 404: Sig not found (at da momunt).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Leva rivals AJ for the "Geek Goddess" title
Uncle who I got my perv side from
Wants Roddy Piper Bubblegum Soda to wash down his Pop Tarts

EDIT

COUGHING CLARK!
Knows I have been Ninjad literally every time I posted today
Mostly by my own men from the rBr*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The best real man's man since William Regal.

A hard man who never *N*eeds *L*evitra or *C*ialis He ain't







:vince2

May let me invite Virgil for a sleepover.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Virgil still owes me 5 bucks and a lighter he bummed off of me at a gas station during my last Pop Tart run
Might be Coughing Clark instead of my Uncle with the way I got Ninjad constantly earlier on
(Safe bet here) rBr member!
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that I love and appreciate that rep.

Should know that Piper was actually bigger than the WWE title , so he didnt need to hold it

Knows that Becky came here to chew bubblegum and Kick Lass , and she's all outta bubblegum! :mark:

Bonus fourth: Knows that if Virgil stays over, Nephew Noctober is going to *N*eed a *L*arger *C*ardboard box.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is absolutely correct about Piper
Knows RAW is gonna be emotional and hopefully he also gets a network special
Knows this is surreal day no even Pop Tarts can save*


----------



## Ahem...

- Hot Rod ;_;

- Should know I'm watching They Live right now ;___;

- Should know they'll most likely make a network special after next week's raw... ;_____;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that Roddy definitely deserves that special

Knows that legend is a word that should be used sparingly, but it fits Piper to a Tee.

Is aware that not even a truckload of poptarts, or blueberry muffins or the funniest nicknames ever can make this day bright. There is no joy in SHIVSVILLE tonight.

EDIT: THIS APPLIES TO BOTH NLC AND AHEM.(Y) PS They Live is amazing!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Daniel Bryan's workout buddy
Knows RBR is indeed 4-Life! Or until CJ decides he likes a new color of border for his next avy :O
Is a very good dude that made me glad to come back to posting here. Much like Dat Boy CJ, Baby Wolf, Citizen #1, Coughing Clark, CM Chrome, Awesome Aussie, Fantastic Robotnik, and all the rest of the crew *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to be Bayley's workout and hug buddy.

His *RBR CREW* may become his *RED ARMY*

Going to take a tank ala DX and invade our enemies. Break the Walls Down! :mark:


----------



## Chrome

The artist formerly known as Best4Bidness
Listens to KISS
Hopes to see







back in the ring sometime this year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that i dig the chick in his avi and the theme too.

Should know that I am into Heidi Klum as well.

I heard that he was a smiley master and may have that thread on lockdown. :mckinney


----------



## Chrome

Should know that that's Bobbie from Tickling Paradise in my avy (With :size10's btw)
Also into Heidi Klum :mckinney
Should make his avy rotate a whole 360 degrees


----------



## RyanPelley

- Likes Chicago sports, for some bizarre reason
- Declined my invite to celebrate the Bulls losing at Applebees (still hurts)
- Likes Internet Explorer


----------



## Trublez

Sports fan.
Wishes Bray Wyatt was more like Pentagon Jr. :mj2
Only a matter before his avy becomes his sig again. :argh:

Edit

Ninja'd me.
Likes Japanese wrestling.
Uses his real name on here apparently.


----------



## CJ

- Awake at 6am, obviously up to no good :benson
- Still hasn't made me more Decker gifs 
- Got ninja'd :rileylol :rileylel :rileyclap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

master of using smileys



master of his own domain 

The tater peeling, beer spilling, trolls kneeling,chick stealing, red boarder dealing revolutionary maverick


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I spill beer :nah
- Will probably eat at least one blueberry muffin before the day is done 
- Knows that Chrome may have the smilie thread on lockdown, but I'm still the smilie master :benson


----------



## charlesxo

:mj2
@Make_The_Grade


----------



## charlesxo

idk how to tag anymore :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

can't tag

loves Brie Bella and Total Divas , just like me

has da iggles


----------



## Kenny

is a great guy
daniel bryan fan
has a funny sig


----------



## Gandhi

- Posts a lot in the _"Post Your Picture"_ thread
- Usually has attractive women on his avatar & signature
- Watches Football


----------



## CJ

- Awesome sig :mckinney
- Trish avatar :nice
- Liverpool supporter I think :hmm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Got Ninjad but did not even care :O
Online
Chris Jericho of gifs*


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I got ninja'd :nah
- Thinks I'm the Y2J of gifs, but knows I won't be jobbing to BABW any time soon :rileylel
- Has an awesome Becky avatar :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the divas can now have a tournament with all Submission matches now.
Knows Becky vs Paige or Natalya would be the best one
Also apparently did NOT get Ninjad*


----------



## Gandhi

@CJ

- Ignored my post that was above him for some reason
- Enjoys watching the divas division
- Enjoys Sausage sandwiches

@ Noctis Lucis Caleum

- Just ninjad me
- Joined WF back in 2005
- Doesn't like Hillary Clinton


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ninjad 4 realises!
Still weird without the giraffe stuff
red quote!!!!!!*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes the Bellas
- Fan of Becky Lynch
- Watches TNA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Started a new page called Page 396
Is alot like Citizen #1 in the fact he gives no likes
Citizen #2? :O*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bringing pain to those insane enough to defy the *RBR*.

May like Bayley for her *RBR: REALLY BIG RUMP*! :banderas

Is secretly the *Ninja Leader Chieftain*, who learned his skills from this man:


----------



## Trublez

Master at wordsmith but won't come up with a decent nickname for NLC. :no:
Edited his post.
Posts in every part of this forum. :rileyclap


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Jay Lethal fan.

Unless I'm mistaken, doesn't really like TNA.

Currently online.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Domo origato Dr Robotnik

shares my appreciation of the greatness of Jay Lethal

Has the most comprehensive list of great wrestlers in his sg. Excellent taste, by the way!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Recognizes the greatness of Dr. Robotnik.

Knows that Jay Lethal's the fucking man.

Offline.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes DRAGO 








Knows now that he is my #1 fav from LU
Offline. Might be building a new vehicle for Robotnik.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will splash the BB Wolf just like Drago did there :yes


He has an *APA: AMAZING POPTART APPETITE*

Wishes we could both have some poptart flavored bubblegum to pay tribute to the *GOAT HEEL RODDY PIPER* :bow *We have come here to do two things. chew bubblegum and pay tribute to Hot Rod , and we're all out of bubblegum!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the BB Wolf is confusing the whole rBr right now
Knows I wish I had this stuff








May have noticed I have basically debuted in the Anything section, never really posted in there before.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should post n the Last thing Eaten thread. CJ and I dine on danger and snack on death in that thread .

Should know that I am in awe of that soda :clap :rileyclap :bow

Will be posting a lot more in the GFW thread when GFW gets their own national show. :fuckyeah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I shall do all of the above when it comes to posting
Is just as excited about GFW as I am
Knows I also want to start reviewing SHIMMER DVDs and Shine PPVs in the Indy Women's thread*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I would love to read those reviews, as I trust your judgment and taste when it comes to women's wrestling. (Y)

Might want to train with Sara Del Rey for a day. That would actually be pretty cool.


Not sure if he wants to see the They Live remake. I wish Piper could have had a cameo.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows it cannot be anything without Piper
Knows I am NOT interested in it xD
Knows this thread is nearing 10,000 posts in it :O*


----------



## CJ

- Knows that Alexa is looking hot in his sig :done
- Knows CJ/Caleum is what's best for America :woo
- Knows Uncle Shiv needs to go out & get more pop tarts


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The soon to be Prez sending my Uncle on Pop Tart runs on the daily
Knows I think Becky is much better than Sasha despite all the people who disagree (Love them both though)
Knows I am in fear right now of a BABW ninja *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*CJ*
Not in NoCal but is>Big Cal

Candid,Jocular bloke

blew by Papa Stop so fast he broke the sound barrier :fact

*NLC*

Ninjaed' by my Nocturnal Ninja Nephew :damn

Master of the Bayley Hugger

Knows that while Sasha is a Boss, Becky is the FINAL Boss

Tenth level ninja and a Suburban Commando


----------



## Trublez

Used to be the rep king in my User CP but has now been dethroned by ACP & NLC. :rileylol
Is trying to dethrone me as king of Rachel smilies. :rileyclap
Used to think his location was a joke about a TNA PPV. :rileylol :rileylel :rileyclap

EDIT

Dat double ninja. :shocked:
Left him some great rep earlier. 
Excited about GFW. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am one of the few that hardly reps pics because I am too damn lazy xD
But sent me TWO awesome reps today back to back
BABW The New Age Outlaw*


----------



## CJ

- My friend Trublez








- Knows I don't live at a TNA PPV 
- Knows my sig will be updated when someone puts up some ME footage :cuss:

NLC DA NINJA

- Ninja'd his prez 
- My friend Caleum








- Knows Becky's gonna kick some lass


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably marked out for Angelico's dive at Ultima Lucha, like I did.

Probably bummed that Team Havoc lost the Trios Championship.

Probably looking forward to Part 2 of Ultima Lucha, next week.*


----------



## Ahem...

- *Blue&Bold* Fan

- Probably marked when EC3 won the world title

- Dr Eggman is getting yelled at by Scott Steiner


----------



## Trublez

Learnt how to be more creative since my last encounter with him. bama
Superman fan. 
First post in a while where he hasn't mentioned being in the RBR. :shocked:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

sent me a lovely rep this morning. Should know that it's lonely. Feed me more!

student who wants to learn all of the RBR's secrets

Had a prior name that was pretty cool: Kerial Siller.


----------



## Tony

- Bought Daniel Bryan's book
- Wants to get it signed by the man himself
- Believes Leanna Decker's snatch is :nice


----------



## CJ

- Knows Shiv is right about Decker 
- Living that straight edge lifestyle (Y)
- Rivals Chrome for largest Bulls fan on WF


----------



## Trublez

Has the most posts in this thread.
Needs to think of a good way to pay me back for any future Decker gifs. :benson
Jealous of NLC's avatar. :rileyclap


----------



## Vox Machina

Using MY Benson :benson
Added his production company in his sig
Gets ninja'd too frequently


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has been forewarned of my impending heel turn :cuss:

was the second person to wish me :hb

used to advocate strap-ons if memory serves.


----------



## Trublez

Should know I've been using that smilie before he even joined. :rileylel
Should know that I wasn't aware you could friend request someone who's profile was set to private and not that I thought that contacts list and friends list were entirely different. 
My reps to him make him look around the room nervously. :rileylol

Edit

Ninja.
Dirty minded uncle. 
Talking about strap ons and shit now. :ann1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that I have a strap-on with his name on it. :russo

needs to be applauded for his gfx excellence :rileyclap

got ninja'ed because he can' see me! :cena


----------



## Trublez

Knows I see NLC lurking.
Knows we won't see Cena for a few weeks now. :rileylel
Knew Seabs would add the Rachel smilies right away.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*






















*


----------



## Kratosx23

Fan of


----------



## CJ

- Bellas fan :nikki
- Bayley fan :bayley
- Becky fan










TL

- Ninja'd me 
- ASOIAF fan
- Appreciates strong mic work


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'll probably get ninja'd. 
Have no idea what that Becky gif is supposed to mean. :drake1
Currently in a gif "back and forth" with me on our profiles. :avit:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Producer-San
Ass Aficionado
Escaped being Ninjad
*


----------



## Trublez

Would like to see a Bellas vs Dollhouse feud.
His sig is almost as big as mine. :rileylol
Probably also aware that Soul Cat has been lurking here for a long ass time. :rileylel


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Citizen #1 is aloud to do anything he wants 
Like possibly ninja one of us soon
It could be me it could be you*


----------



## CJ

- Thinks there is a :fight smilie :nah
- May have to subtitle that gif for him :rileylol
- Uses trickery to get round sig limit :benson

NLC

- Ninja'd me twice today :cuss:
- Probably snacking on some pop tarts
- From the same state as Banshee


----------



## Trublez

- Ninja'd. :rileyclap

- Should know that the owner & creator of TBZ Productions is a highly intelligent individual that knows how to get around measly forum sig limits. :rileylol

- Didn't care for Becky until she got to the main roster.


----------



## CJ

- Knows that isn't true
- Probably uses signavatar to get around sig limit 
- Knows I get ninja'd all the damn time


----------



## Trublez

- Ok, maybe he didn't like her in most of her NXT run because she was a terrible and awkward heel and only really began to find her niche after her face turn. 

- Better? :benson

- Probably forgot about that time he let me make that Becky avatar for Randumo24 and if he was as obsessive about Becky then as he is now, there's no way on earth he would have done that. :lmao


----------



## A$AP

Not a Drake fan
Dat sig tho
Reps TBZ Productions


----------



## CJ

- Knows I have to let him get some face time in the gif thread :lol
- Also knows I thought that guy was a time waster :rileylol
- Doesn't know which wrestlers I like :no:

- Has an avatar
- Has a sig
- Has made posts


----------



## Trublez

- Ninja'd more times than me now. :rileyclap

- Should be aware that I know which wrestlers he likes its just I enjoy causing Trublez way too much. :rileylel

- Probably knows I've given up on the gif thread so he has to deal with the stupid time wasters himself now. :rileylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has finally realized CJ can never be beaten in the Gif Thread
Smart Wolf
Is building on to TBZ Productions studio as we speak*


----------



## CJ

- Speaks the truth :mckinney
- Sent his Uncle out for pop tarts some time ago & he has yet to return :surprise:
- Big fan of Women's wrestling (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Fan of women wrestling himself.
Knows I'm about to ninja NLC. :rileylel
Knows that Becky is the most beautiful diva in the WWE right now. :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should come work for the CASA

Could sleep on a cot in my luxurious attic

wants to be a ninja but needs more training from my nephew


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Did NOT Ninja Me!








Is still Bad Ass
Bad Ass Baby Wolf Producer-San

Uncle Ninja
Back with the Pop Tarts
Back to the attic*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has thrown shurikens in every poster here

might use a blow dart gun too

legendary ninja and stealthy as a mofo; the Ninja Legendary Champion*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be planning on sticking with that font color. Lookin good Unc!
Posts in almost every thread I click on, what a machine with alot to say about alot of things
Hired the Herlihy Boy to watch the house for our upcoming camping trip*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Herlihy Boy! :mark:

should know that it takes me too long to wrap all those tags around my text because I am not very good at this stuff. Wish there were a quicker way, but i am the Uncle stuck in the attic and the 80's.

Wishes I could cook like a certain Lunchlady, but all I do is bribe him with many varieties of poptarts.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should just use quick reply it is a matter of seconds with the bold and color options right there
Probably has all the smilies and gifs memorized on here
Knows Herlihy Boy still wants to marry Grandma *


----------



## CJ

- Knows that Uncle Shiv knows all the codes for Rachael Riley :rileyclap
- Probably enjoying those pop tarts his uncle just brought him :mckinney
- Knows Becky does it best :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Reads from the Good Book of Becky
Know I am the Truth Martini of the rBr
Hyping up changing his avatar for X-Mas*


----------



## JaymeN

Okay, I'm new here so mine might be hard for someone to do but I have to chirp the hell in here.

1. Likes Final Fantasy. that name = everything. i love you. (Gamescom better have a release date for XV!)
2. Likes BAMF. Enough for me
3. Makes sure that red font dominates any post in a thread.


----------



## CJ

- New around here 
- Alex Bliss fan :mckinney
- Likes NXT (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*All new poster here. FRESH BLOOOOOOD!!!! xD just kidding
Likes BAMF and shares my excitement for FF15 :fuckyeah
Now has 2 stars of rep already with just 4 posts!


Dat CJ the Ninja 
Makes them Classic gifs in a Jiffy
Presidential candidate*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has taught his old dog uncle a new trick! Quick reply genius! :fuckyeah

Has changed my life now, but I am still hanging out in the rafters of his house like Sting

my new go to guy for tech issues! Also likes my new Mace Windu posting color!*


----------



## McQueen

Bum fight promoter 

Wanted in 6 states 

Possible cannibal


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Botchamania
Just kidding man! Love you
Deals with alot of bats in that attic









Knows that gif took forever to post and I am prob Ninjad

And sure enough..


Ninjad by Moongoose Mcqueen
A man who has been accused of stalking I think
But I believe he is from Chicago like CM....Chrome. So he must be cool.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes my purple prose. :hmm Would he have been a fan of Mabel?


Is a Man on a Mission.The mission it to make sure every house has frosted poptarts and cases of bubblegum soda

Will cause a stir at the first VP debate when he says his piece, then drops the mic and says:








*


----------



## CJ

- Using a purple font :WTF2
- Forgot my Taytos :cuss:
- Needs to go back to the store :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has so many women he is the Chica Juggler

I did forget about the taytos. Please dont send me to Gitmo! :cry

Team Becky or Bust!*


----------



## CJ

- Very forgetful :no:
- His new passion for colored text makes me think about going *orange*
- Knows I will probably get ninja'd :fingerscrossed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

oops the crazy uncle just accidentally erased this post and double posted. I need a snickers bar right now! :bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

* :hmm Orange... confirmed as the Citrus Jack of All Trades

Fan of Orange is the New Beck. Would gladly be locked up with her and "do" time together :banderas

Great poster and an even greater guy destined to be the GOAT Commander in Chief. Will pass tax breaks making Taytos more affordable even to me and my homeboy Virgil *


----------



## CJ

- Ninja'd himself :WTF2
- Needs a snickers :benson
- Is friends with Virgil :WTF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that I dont shiv, but I do botch worse than Naomi.

Doesnt speak Gaelic but does speak the International Language of Love. :benson

How I view him. 




*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is deciding on a font color to roll with. I went through that phase before Uncle Shiv.
Knows this 3 Things thread is like The Kliq of WF
WE DETERMINE WHO GETS THE PUSHES! WE RUN THE BIZZZZZZZZZZZ lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The Noctis 3 point Plan to Repopulate The World after The Apocalypse:

Nubile Lasses Coming? Check (Y)

Nikki,Layla, Catrina? Check (Y)

Needs Latex Condoms? :nah*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know we are HUGE draws right now. 11 Guests are viewing this thread man.
rBr entertaining the masses
Spankin dem asses*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I altered my previous post slightly. MUST REPOPULATE THE WORLD, so no condoms !!!!

the RBR putting dem asses in seats more than Mick Foley!:mark:

The RBR getting more views than RAW! :fuckyeah*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Raw used to be what we identified the color red with. Now WE are what its all about. 
Spraying the blood of our enemies like it was Faygo root beer by ICP
rBr vs ICP at SummerSlam?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Blake & Murphy.

Loves using red bold on his posts.

Also marks for the Dollhouse.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Angelico and the rest of the LU locker room are too good for WWE.
Mr Bombastic Robotnik Still Feelin Fantastic
No doubt wants EC3 as champion past BFG*


----------



## Rap God

Loves The Bellas
Writes in red
Loves Becky Lynch


----------



## Donnie

Is a Dean Ambrose fan.

is THE GUY. 

Has been on WF since 2014


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves Dem Boys The Briscoes
Rusev fan
In the 2014 crew if that a thing*


----------



## Donnie

Loves Becky and Bayley 

Is the prince of pain.

Is one of the old school posters of WF #2005CREW


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I have been here since it was Weforums.com Wrestling-Edge era 
May watch ROH weekly (I DVR it on FOX as it airs at 3am)
May own PWG DVDs*


----------



## Donnie

Knows that I respect the old guard 

Knows that I watch and love ROH (Sadly they don't air it in Australia so I have to watch it via other means) 

More then likely has PWG and other wrestling DVD's (Which reminds me I need to sort through my collection)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I collect SHIMMER and TNA DVDs, sold alot of my WWE ones and just started buying some recent ones (The Shield, Jericho, Bryan, and now Kliq) I have not bought anything PWG yet
Prob has a pretty big collection
May have bought some Highspots DVDs before (Just bought one at a show last month, Kevin Steen comp)*


----------



## Donnie

Is a fan of SHIMMER (Meaning he has always know woman wrestlers can and will steal the show)

Knows I have a lot of wrestling DVD's (Although not quite as many now due to the Network being awesome)

Is a fan of wens2 (I highly recommend ANY Steen DVD you can get your hands on)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows WWE are pussies for not keeping the Kevin Steen name and KILL STEEN KILL
Knows Kill Owens Kill would be abbreviated as KOK and that would be not good at all!
I agree with him on WWE Network, now the only good WWE DVDs are ones that have rare matches/segments not found on the network which is rare. (Love how Shield one has FCW in it, they need to upload all those shows on there eventually)
*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that Dana White needs to shut the fuck up about pro wrestling and go back to getting murdered by Ant-Man.

Has Twitter.

Should know the Steen name was changed for control freak reasons, because they don't want anyone to make money with their names after they leave WWE. They got Samoa Joe to keep that name because he wasn't exclusive to WWE when he signed. They'll probably change it when he finishes his Indy dates. fpalm


----------



## Donnie

Knows that I agree 100% on the WWE being pussies when it comes to names (Especially when they let Samoa Joe keep his name, and Steen has been a bigger star for the past 5-7 years) 

Would probably join me in dying of laughter (and shame) if the fans ever chanted KOK, KOK, 

Like rare matches and segments (Fully agreed about FCW, there is a ton of money to be made from watching the current stars bust their asses in the developmental brands. Which reminds they should upload OVW as well, it would be great to see young Brock/Cena/Batista etc.)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I can see it now. Samoa Joey or JOE lmao Or Joe of Samoa! Freakin corporate clownshoes in WWE.
Is one day gonna have 100,000 posts
Probably does NOT miss being a Moderator 


NNJA

Briscoes drinkin
Rusev flag wavin
Knows FCW and OVW on WWEnetwork is Best for Business.*


----------



## Donnie

Pyro joined this as I wrtting my reply to NLC (So now I look like a silly idiot)

Is a massive fan of Bray/Dean 

Is one of the old school posters on WF


----------



## CJ

- Almost ninja'd me
- Rusev fan
- Fan of Dem Boys


----------



## Donnie

hope you know that I had no intention of NINJAD anyone 

Is a massive fan of Becky (Truly underrated when they put her on her own she is going to be the best)

Lives in a land of no surrender (and possibly no retreat)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy who avoided getting Ninjad
Pringles lover
Knows Pop Tarts are better! MUUUUUCH BETTER!


OMG!

He did it again!
He is just like DemBoys The Briscoes
Unpredictable!*


----------



## Donnie

Knows that I'm like an RKO out of nowhere.

Is a fan of Blake and Murphy (and hopefully laughs his ass off at Blake's hair)

Eats Smarks for breakfast (Marks for dinner)


----------



## Chrome

#DemBoys fan
On the lone road
Has exactly 1,700 points atm


----------



## Donnie

Knows he is the foot king

Is from Chicago 

Has over 15 thousand points


----------



## CJ

- Walks alone
- Belives Foley is a God
- Probably glad The Undertaker has returned


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is Dat Boy CJ
Has awesome gifs from Main Event in his sig
Knows I feel so bad for Brie being the tapping jobber latley even as much as I love Becky, its pretty saddening!  Heres hoping Nikki taps and loses the gold to the celtic invasion tho. *


----------



## Donnie

Is a fan of LEANNA DECKER! 

Is named after the man









Has been on WF since 2011

PS hope I didn't get NINJAD again

PSS GODDAMN IT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*NINJAD BACK! xD
Knows CJ invented CJ but CJ (Chris Jericho) invented the world
Knows I may get ninjad again though to which I am gonna just GTS 







*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I tried to make Brie look as strong as possible in my sig :evil
- Knows I want Nikki to tap :agree:
- Knows the Celtic Invasion is taking over :woo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that Becky winning the title would be amazing
Also knows we need Women's Tag belts








Would love to see these two hold those belts and so would I*


----------



## Donnie

Knows the risk of female tag titles is they get forgotten about like the TNA ones

Is the new king of NINJAD. 

Going out on a limb and guess 3 things is his favourite part of WF


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow mark of The Briscoes.

Looking forward to BOLA 2015, just like I am.

Fellow mark of Mick Foley.*


----------



## Donnie

Mark of EC3 (As I am. Hope his killer reign continues)

Knows BOLA 2015 is going to be the one of the best 3-day wrestling shows EVER.

Has the best list of favourite wrestlers on WF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big fan of BOLA as am I :mark:

Likes the greatness that is Rusev :rusevyes

travels the lone road


----------



## Donnie

SHIV KNOWS BOLA IS GOING TO BE :homer

Is still a massive :bryan2:yes:bryan mark

Has Lana in his sig (Would love it if Trish and or Lita shows up their one day :grin2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Appreciates Rusev's greatness. :rusevyes

Also looking forward to BOLA.

Loves the San Francisco Giants. 

donne: Ninja'd me.

Marks for Jimmy Jacobs.

Knows BOLA is going to be fucking awesome.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves BOLA as well
probably likes DDT4 too (Y)

spent many years in med school to become a full fledged Dr. Robotnik


----------



## CJ

- Knows how to do advanced mathematics :mckinney
- Probably having a blueberry muffin for lunch :agree:
- Needs to read Bryan's book :yes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Must have read D Bryan's book himself
Might be close to 150000 rep
GIF... GOD *


----------



## CJ

- Overestimates my score 
- Good guy to know (Y)
- GFW fan :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*NAME THREE THINGS CJ WOULD EAT*


----------



## CJ

- Picked the wrong brand of Taytos :no:
- Correct about the other 2 :rileylol
- Knows stuff I don't know & needs to spill the beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*NAME THREE THINGS THAT GET CJ HOT!*


----------



## CJ

- Went to the store & got me the wrong Taytos :cuss:
- Knows July is over & I need to start collecting wood for next year :lol
- Gone purple for August :surprise:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow mark of Becky Lynch.









Fellow fan of AJ Styles.









Fellow mark of Austin Aries.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Watches TNA
- Watches Lucha Underground
- Hates Stephanie McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stannis fan

is making a name for himself

probably has seen the pyramids! :mark:


----------



## CJ

- Wants to see the pyramids
- Knows Becky is best for business 
- Eagerly awaits the return of the American Dragon :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Shiv the great
Let The Herlihy Boy marry Grandma and become our Dog
Shot a repo man dead for trying t repossess the Pop Tarts in the pantry



CJ Da Ninja
Dat Boy
Dat Becky*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*NAME THREE THINGS THAT NLC TURNS ON!*


----------



## Vox Machina

HEDOESNTSAYMEANTHINGS
HEISQUITEINTELLIGENT
HEDEFINITELYDOESNOTSHIV


----------



## CJ

- His space bar is broken :chlol
- Taking over the gfx section (Y)
- Likes multiple borders :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1 
Collecting them points and might wish they could be spent on stuff again
Loves video games and Renee Young


Dude! CJ!

For realises man this is insane!
You are way too fast!
Settle down! *


----------



## CJ

- Got ninja'd again :chlol
- Has an awesome Jade Sig :mckinney
- Added his favs (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the colors in my sig were killing my eyes and I thought it might be doing the same to others
Knows I have a great list but could not add all because the text limits
Got Becky and Brie going at it in his sig, maybe that match will happen again on RAW *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that the RBR is taking over here and on RAW,Throwing all those titles in the garbage can.

He is ready to fight the Juggalos, but what if the President is a Certified Juggalo? :russo

WAIT! I was mistaken CJ=Conqueror of the Juggalos and is RBR 4-life NLC The Extreme VP!*


----------



## Vox Machina

Is happy about the recent FFXII news
Probably thinks that's too sweet
Is hopefully wishing it's the International Zodiac Job System version

DAMN IT

Was posting in purple but now in red
Ninja'd me like he was Kunoichi
Has too many points


----------



## CJ

- Needs a new sig :agree:
- Biggest Renee Young fan on the forum :renee
- Cuckoos are his favorite birds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*needs to settle down and relax in his old age.

Wants to be President which is a Cool Job

Likes BBC :yum: Beautiful Becky's Charms *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I drink Juggalo juice all the time








It goes great with any Pop Tart
Knows CJ/Caleum 2016 will take back AMERICA and FAYGO*


----------



## CJ

- Has a lot of favs :agree:
- Knows pop tarts will be served at all meetings when we're in the WH 
- Convinced his uncle to start using colored text :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Corny Jokes

Would like to own a Taytos factory

will defend Becky's honor against all enemies foreign and domestic*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this whole thread as long as they are old enough to vote and live here in Murica need to write in CJ from WrestlingForum as a their vote next year.
Knows it would be hilarious of we spread it to enough people and it caught attention 
Is using the colored text and prob the shortcuts I told him about. So glad I helped my favorite Uncle*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*know that the New things Learned are Cool Thank you! :mckinney



should know I was a restless sleeper last night so I Need a Longer Cot

Loved his Piper tribute avatar yesterday,. Very Classy!

*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow mark of Chris Sabin.

Hopes Blake & Murphy remain NXT Tag Team Champions.

Good poster.

IDONTSHIV: Ninja'd me.

Using multiple colors in his posts.

Loved Noctis Lucis Caleum's Roddy Piper tribute.*


----------



## CoolGuy45

Likes LOLTNA
Is going to be sad when LOLTNA goes out of business
Will probably defend LOLTNA in response to this


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Cesaro.

Likes the phrase LOLTNA.

Should appreciate the greatness of EC3.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I like to watch "LOLTNA" over WWETarded any day (Other than NXT and Divas)
Maybe likes that phrase better 
Knows EC3 is the man*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows LOLTNA's better than WWETarded. :JLC3

Understands that EC3 is the fucking man. :mckinney

Fellow mark of Bayley.







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not a blind WWE fanboy 
A great WRESTLING fan
Fantastic Robotnik*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow mark of The New Day.









Great taste in wrestlers.

Eats annoying ass smarks for breakfast.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes The New Day :clap :rileyclap


Lives in Suplex City

Appreciates TNA for its finer qualities.


----------



## CJ

- Likes putting various thing between Leanna's legs :surprise:
- Good at crisis management :mckinney
- Spends his days buying pop tarts for his nephew


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Legend of Gifs
Giffer of Legends
A MOTHA FATHA GENTLEMAN





*


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes PSY
Hates MMOs
Loves RPGs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves the Tales series 
Should know Muzet is better than Milla! xD
Might be BABW and not Citizen #1. NO NINJA NOOOOO*


----------



## Trublez

Bayley fan.
Bella fan. 
BAMF fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

_*YAAAAAS!!! I ninjad the Big Bad Wolf
Suck it baby~!
Is online. And also.... JUST GOT NINJAD!!! NANANANANANANABOOOOBOOOO!!! *_


----------



## CJ

- Gracious in victory :lol
- Ninja'd BABW & it was GOOD :woo
- Has a twitter (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Should know I ninja'd edited my post. :rileylel
Fan of many female wrestlers.
Loves red. :side:

EDIT

Ninja'd me.
Unfortunately I didn't hide it this time.
Finally has a sig of Becky from Main Event. :rileyclap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

* Is a Bad Ass Baby Wolf
Almost 4000 posts
Best reps in the entire forum. I hope those don't stop!*


----------



## Trublez

Enjoys my reps. :mckinney
Should know that I'm almost new to the CHATBOX crew. :agree:
Only 200 more rep points. :woo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am hoping to get to Must Have Been Here For Unlimited Rep Weekend in the next month or two. 
Also knows I wish I had 30,000 posts for the colored usertitle 
WF's resident Mr Ass*


----------



## Trublez

Has been on here for 9 years and 10 months. 
Missed the unlimited rep week we had here December of last year. :lol
Needs to PM me one day so I can make a sig/avy for him before CJ. :cudi


----------



## Vox Machina

Should know that my GFX skills are getting better and I may soon rival him :subban
Gets ninja'd the most 
Founder of True Blue Zebra Productions


----------



## Tony

- Subscribes to UpUpDownDown
- Screams "GOOOOAAAAALLLLL!!!!!" whenever he plays the soccer minigame in Rayman Legends
- Renee kada


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That sig. kada

Fellow mark of Nakamura.

Fellow mark of Sami Zayn. :mckinney*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Robotnik
Part of the growing colored text movement
Enjoys the work of a great variety of wrassslers*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*the returning legend come back to claim his crown

the New Leader of the Cherry poptart nation

All around great guy and my landlord.*


----------



## CJ

- Probably lives rent free in the attic 
- Great poster :mckinney
- Has been assimilated in the colored text society :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Hope his parents weren't fans of the Cleopatra Jones movie :bryanlol

Finally got to see Main Event :woo Dat Becky and Dat Brie! :dance

wants to start a new catchphrase: Get Beckt!*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I made Brie look as strong as possible in my sig 
- Knows I approve of his orange text :mckinney
- Wonders what movies my parents watch :WTF2


----------



## Trublez

Is a liar. :rileyclap
Knows that Brie looks like a GEEK in his sig. :rileylol
Wants Leanna Decker gifs from me when they need to be earned first. :cudi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that the future President CJ is like George Washington . He does not lie.He also did not cut down that Cherry Poptart tree.

Has a lot of rep points, nearly 20,000

Should give CJ what he wants because CJ deserves it! Gotta be nice to your future boss and the man with his finger on the nukes.!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow user of colored texts.

Great poster. (Y)

Fellow mark of Buddy Peacock.*


----------



## Trublez

Has 7 times as much rep points as me.
Gave his balls to CJ.
But his heart to Darklady.


----------



## Trublez

Isn't gonna edit his post. 
You know why?
Because he's the owner and creator of TBZ Productions and doesn't need this shit. :fuckthis


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Too cool for the Ninja shit
The Baby has left the buiding
Said fuck this and seeyaBYE!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Never liked Cheech, but did he like Chong?

Will deport Vince because he can!

Has the Stroke to get GFW on a good cable channel where JJ will give lesser promotions the stroke as they become an ovenight sensation*


----------



## Trublez

Needs to put a pic of an actual vagina between Leanna's legs. 
Then again, he might end up in Bansville and that definitely ain't rent free. :ti
King of innuendos. :rileyclap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Really is trying to tear down the rBr! Don't get my Uncle in trouble again man!
Has great rep gifs for dayyyyys
Might be related to my Uncle meaning hes related to me too. :WTF2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*



























NAME THREE THINGS THAT NLC HAS OR WOULD LIKE TO HIT!!!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Heres a toast to My Uncle who knows me all too well






Knows I would like to be like Tenchi from Tenchi Muyo, he had a great harem.










Knows mine would probably consist of Becky, Bayley, Paige, and The Bellas.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*WOW! That Harem









Should know that his Uncle would have to borrow that harem to "keep it in the family"

Also must know that I'll need some gatorade and a few extra cots in my humble attic abode. Virgil is so getting evicted unkout*


----------



## Chrome

Gonna evict Virgil :mj2
Meow
Always changing his usertitle to something random and funny


----------



## Tony

- Enjoys the tickling of feet
- Patiently waiting for the Bulls season to start
-


----------



## Trublez

Supports the same sports teams as Chrome.
His sig almost rivals mine. 
CJ forgot to make his avy border red. :rileylel


----------



## Chrome

Should know that SEJ and I only support the Bulls together
Proud owner of TBZ productions
Gave me porn rep earlier :denzel2


----------



## CJ

- Using my Denzel smilie roud
- Watches Bulls games with SEJ
- KO fan


----------



## Trublez

And the beautiful suplexes in his sig continue. :banderas
His post count increased by a shit load this past year.
Twenty eight thousand, five around plus fucking points atm.


----------



## Chrome

Wasn't ninja'd for once
Is probably surprised his sig has lasted as long as it has
I remember the good ol' days when he was just the jobber KerialSiller


----------



## CJ

- Knows all my points come from celeb/wow sections
- Made a Decker gif :done
- Knows my next sig will make Becky look strong

Chrome

- Ninja'd me 
- Probably has feet pics of Becky :no:
- Makes great smilies :mckinney


----------



## Chrome

I certainly do have pics of Becky's feet


Spoiler: pic














Hopes Becky wrestles on Raw tonight (as do I :mark
Also makes great smileys :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Smilie Gawd.
Probably remembers when Cat was pissed at my flashing Jason Voorhees sig way back in the day. :lol
Even suggested himself that I should get banned over it :no: but its all good as I was just a heel jobber back in my KerialSiller days.


----------



## CJ

- Probably driving around London town causing trouble :no:
- Has his own production company :WTF2
- Thinks fruit & fibre is nice :nah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Paige and Becky vs The Bellas or Becky vs Nikki would be great for tonight
Trashing stuff Baby Wolf likes
Legendary God of Gifs. Would be one the most powerful Yugioh or Magic cards ever.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marking for the Bullet Club. *









*Knows Dolph Ziggler should be booked better, when he comes back.

Acknowledges the greatness of EC3.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is right about Ziggles
Likes wrestling from all over the world
Knows EC3 deserves to retain past BFG*


----------



## Trublez

Has great taste in wrestlers. :mckinney
Finally added his favourite WWE/NXT guys & gals to his sig. :mckinney
Fan of my boy, EC3. :mckinney

NLC

Second time he has stopped me naming 3 things about DH.
He's my guy though so I'll forgive him. :mckinney
Knows that Alexa Bliss is a serious bae. :banderas


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Glad I finally added WWE/NXT favorites to my sig.

Happy that Lethal retained at Best In The World.

Knows I'll be pissed if EC3 loses the title at BFG.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that if EC3 loses, I might just riot.

Should know I share his happiness about Jay Lethal.

His GOAT LIST just grew GOATIER with those new mentions. Just a marvelous favorite wrestler list.:clap*


----------



## CJ

- Great poster (Y)
- May need rioting tips :hmm
- Muffin aficionado


----------



## Ahem...

- *da red bordaa reverlewtion*

- *Becky Lynch* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

- Is ready for the Leanna Decker takeover


----------



## Trublez

New to this thread.
Fan of Sasha Banks based on the avy at least.
Hasn't got a sig at the time of this post.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BABW!!

Said I was his guy :WTF2



Nah. Hes right. I am a Baby Wolf Guy from this point forward.


*


----------



## CJ

- A BABW guy :WTF2
- Loves Taryn's heel work :mckinney
- My friend Caleum


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hopefully will have something new to gif of Becky from RAW tonight
Knows It is gonna be a gut punch when they do the 10 Bell and Piper tribute, Not emotionally prepared still!
GET BECKT!*


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm a NLC guy as well. :woo
Nearly has 300,000 rep points. :WTF2
Is a WF veteran.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I only got 144863 rep score
Knows Its been in the 140000 forever now
Knows NLC and BABW totally reek of awesomeness










*


----------



## Trublez

It'll be a while before his rep bar says anything about unlimited rep weekend then. :lol
Joined Twitter in 2009.
This is his favourite thread. :mckinney


----------



## CJ

- Reeks of awesomeness :aries2 
- Likes to exaggerate :benson
- Part of WF's version of EC with NLC :woo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great poster. (Y)

Knows Becky Lynch is awesome.

Knows LU deserves a second season.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

think's aces and eights is a good hand of cards.

appreciates the greatness of LU

Master of the blue colored text.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gave up on the colored text 
Did not bring me any Pop Tarts
And Virgil is still living with us*


----------



## Rugrat

Fan of Becky, Bayley and some Japanese chick

Been a poster here for 10 years (probably in the top 10 most tenured for active posters)

Has approximately 18 times my rep :angle


----------



## McQueen

Phil

Lil

Tommy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*No sig
No sells or oversells








NO CHANCE IN HELL







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*should know I brought it back!

Should realize I Now Love Colored text

Since Virgil is there, the least he can do is wash the dishes and vacuum a bit. because my Nephew likes Labor on the Cheap. :fuckyeah*


----------



## CJ

- Putting Virgil to work :WTF2
- Has embraced colored text








- Hoping for a good Diva's match tonight :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*knows that my Mace Windu text is raining down upon jabronies with furious vengeance

Knows that a Bayley appearance would make my day

Should know that Virgil can make a mean Salisbury Steak tv dinner. Still cant make a Sloppy Joe, though.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I do love steaks :woo
- Knows that another Becky victory would make my day 
- Needs to hook me up with some orange text :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants me to chaperone a date between him and Becky

:hmm Maybe he can wait until my date is done first. :bryanlol

Probably wants to drive a stake through my heart after that last answer. Should know that I was just foolin' and that he should start to get feelin' dat Lass Kicker kada*


----------



## CJ

- Now using orange text :JLC3
- Needs to pick up some pop tarts :benson
- Wants a hug from Bayley


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we all want a hug from Bayley :bayley
Knows RAW is Always B. (Weather it is Becky, Bellas, or Boring)
Should know I drank some FAYGO earlier. #JuggaloJuice*


----------



## CJ

- Right about Raw :chlol
- Knows BABW is lurking & I may get ninja'd :side:
- Gonna meet Jake The Snake Roberts soon :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Did not get the Baby Ninja
Knows Jake Roberts is the fuckin man, I am pumped to see him for sure
Knows much like Piper Jake was bigger than any title*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Becky Lynch

El Presidente should know that she is Noctis's Lass Cj. :bryanlol

The Crazy Uncle not so crazy as he runs off with Becky while the Pres and his Veep rassle for the hand of the MaidenIreland!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be watching PAIGE right now
Should be watching PAIGE right now
PAIGE*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that Pallid Paige pleases me greatly.

Should know that instead of bookmarks, i use bent over Paiges. 

If I ever move out of your attic, would love to be a submissive in her Sorority house. *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Favorite Uncle for a reason!
Needs to let me in on that as well
Knows Virgil went to Olive Garden again for the free salad and breadsticks *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants to ride Paige Mountain! :woo

Would make some popcorn for the both of us, if we got to witness a Paige,Bayley and Brie 3-way "dance" Bailey Paige Brie=BLOOD PRESSURE BOILING! :sodone

Should realize that Virgil won a bronze medal in dumpster diving, so he never goes hungry.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows its hot in the city TONIGHT!




Knows Bayley/Becky/Paige/Bellas = HAREM
Knows I got a fever and the only prescription is more Pop Tarts*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants Nurse Leanna Decker to give him a physical.









Should know that CJ would have him arrested if he got "nursed by Leanna :banderas







*

*Once broke into my stash of poptarts, licked all the icing off and put them back in the box. He Needs to Lick Cherry Poptarts.*


----------



## McQueen

Has pictures of me dressed as a cop.

How did you get those pictures?

TELL ME YOU SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Kenny

is a MOODY fan
arn anderson mark
dislikes cody 

:evil


----------



## McQueen

Is Kenny

Knows what the frequency is

Up the roosters or something


----------



## A$AP

Wild Fan
Great taste in video games
Springsteen enthusiast


----------



## CJ

- Made me a Jericho sig once (Y)
- Likes eating grapes/apples in youtube videos :WTF2
- From Van City


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Enjoyed RAW I bet
Dat Boy is Online
CJ/Caleum 2016 :eva2*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I would have enjoyed it more if Becky had got the win 
- Knows my sig is due for an update :agree:
- Knows we will appoint Uncle Shiv as Secretary of pop tarts :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I want to be the Secretary of Lass Licking! :yum:

wants to start using colored texts

Realizes Vince is pushing Charlotte and Banks more than Becky right now. Give Becky a big win on RAW DAMN IT!

*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm sick of them entering to Charlotte's theme :krillin2
- Knows the only place I use colored text is in my sig :benson
- Wants to lick some lasses :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Now a Mega Man

Favorite weightlifting competition is the Clean & Jerk

On a related note would like Becky to clean & jerk him. :curry2*


----------



## Kenny

-yet again funny sig continues
- probably a bigger bryan mark then me
- most likely enjoyed raw


----------



## CJ

- Knows what I'm dressing up as for Halloween :WTF2
- Knows I'd like Becky to do a lot of things to me :agree:
- Needs to start buying pop tarts in bulk, to reduce the amount of trips he has to make to the store :jericho2

Kenny

- Possibly named after a South Park character
- Ninja'd the hell outta me 
- Always has great sigs :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Rusev s a BASS LICKER, if you look at that fish

once beat a man severely for taking the last box of Weetabix from the local grocery store

is a big supporter of CANDIED JAMS*


----------



## Kenny

- living rent free at CHEZ STILES
- knows i'll probably ninja CJ again :evil
- all round great guy


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for DDP.

Special Attraction at WrestleMania.

Fellow fan of Kurt Angle :usangle*


----------



## Kenny

- angle mark
- tna fan (?)
- lives at SUPLEX CITY BITCH


----------



## CJ

- Has a lot of favorites :surprise:
- Has Becky on his list :JLC3
- Is getting yelled at by Steiner :surprise:

Kenny

- OMFG he did it again :cuss:
- Supporter of Liverpool :woo
- Hails from the land down under iirc


----------



## Kenny

- ninjad again :evil
- great at making me gifs 
- becky mark


----------



## CJ

- Knows I haven't made him a gif in ages
- Trish mark :mckinney
- Would like a hug from Bayley


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a two letter username
Lifetime premium member
One of the few I added in my friendlist


----------



## Kenny

- fan of the DIVAS REVOLUTION
- should expect a gif request this week 
- orange is the new black fan ? (i havent watched, whats it like?)

ninja'd . now i know how it feels :lmao

DA Alliance

- fan of austin, rock and jericho
- yelled at by SCOTT STEINER
- from manila


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:datass
kind and great guy

epic sigs! :sodone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Molly is the best Holly
Is the secretary of Pop Tarts
Knows Virgil is gonna be begging for any job he can at the White House DONT PUT HIM TO WORK IN KITCHEN GUYS*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*My wealthy nephew who Never Loses at the Casino.

Is actually going to meet Jake Roberts and maybe get ddt'ed by him :sodone

Eats Juggalos for an after dinner mint!

Ps! HOLEY MOLEY MOLLY HOLLY!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I went to a casino and won a ton of coins once so I could buy a Porygon
Also knows Juggalo juice is the best Soda there is
Knows also that Jake will more than likely DDT someone at the event. Hope its some other schmuck tho!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Probably loves this pic!








Hopes Bayley gets embraced by The Universe
Secretly hopes Bayley adopts one of Rikishi's moves and would use it on him!







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Brought back Dat Nicholson gif haha
Is totally right about all 3 things
Knows Bayley is BAEly *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes all those B's(Bayley, Becky, Bellas) but does he like Bliss?

Should know Bliss is on my "To Do" list

needs to install a hammock in his attic because i like to swing a little.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has to officially evict that prick Virgil first
Knows I love Alexa too. Harem prospect
We need a bigger house then*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that 8 is enough unless its a harem. Feed me more, indeed!

knows we should take Virgil on a field trip to the National Cardboard box Museum and ditch him there. he'll be in heaven :fact

Must have sent CJ on a Covert Mission to get intel on the Juggalos and steal their drinks as dat presidential boy is missing right now.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*He is out doing some promotional work, I stayed behind to play vidya games
A wolf lurks in the distance




Should know my Becky shirt and goggles arrived today! XD*


----------



## Trublez

More obsessed with poptarts than I am with fruit & fibre.
Is scared the wolf is lurking and looking to hunt him down like Red Riding Hood because of that red font. :evil
Knows that Charlotte is only (slightly) over because of her father and will probably get the biggest push. :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GRANDMA WHAT BIG EYES YOU HAVE
GRANDMA WHAT BIG EARS YOU HAVE
NIKKI WHAT BIG TATAS YOU HAVE!*


----------



## CJ

- Wants a Rack Attack from Nikki :nikki
- Knows I want one too :mckinney
- Wants to see some poor schmuck get DDT'd :lol


----------



## Trublez

Put me over in the gif thread today by not being online in time. :rileyclap 
New gifs in sig. :woo
Probably wishes Becky got the submission win on RAW instead of fucking Charlotte again. unkout


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I put him over :nah
- Knows I'm sick of Charlotte stealing Becky's glory :cuss:
- Seems TBZ Productions is back in business :krillin2


----------



## Trublez

He's right, I forcefully pinned him for the 3 count. :rileylol
Thought TBZ Productions was ever out of business. :drake1
Should ask Becky what's up with the constant legdrops. I need more suplexes dammit. :cuss:


----------



## CJ

- Has delusions of grandeur :eyeroll2
- Doesn't like Becky's leg drops :goaway
- Knows Charlotte is over pushed already :cuss:


----------



## Bushmaster

-gifs in Sig might make me become a bigger Becky fan him

-Hasn't given Shiv the Cease and Desist regarding the Leanna Decker sig

- over 28k points :wee-bey (seriously, how do you save points)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am sick of Charlotte stealing the spotlight and the Submission Sorority coming out to her theme.
New set of gifs, lookin good
SAVE_US_CJ-CALEUM


Super Ninja
Must not just watch naruto but study it
The Right Guy, Might Guy

*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm sick of Charlotte too
- Knows Becky should have been the one to make Nikki tap
- Knows the Flair clone will continue to be overpushed


----------



## Trublez

Isn't as modest as I thought.
Will be happy when everyone turns on Charlotte. 
I don't mind legdrops but doing 3 in a row is silly when she should use her time to showcase more of her moveset. :shrug


----------



## CJ

- Thought I was more modest than he now perceives me to be :shrug
- One of the good guys (Y)
- Knows I don't like Charlotte overshadowing Becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*is a Tayto Elitist and only likes them from The North

Wants to wear a pair of Cena's Jorts :chlol

Would gladly jettison Alicia Fox from TEAM BELLA for our huggin' ,hips dont lie, girl :bayley







*


----------



## CJ

- Using my Bayley smilie without permission :no:
- Knows I eat them from the North, South, East & West :shrug
- Has been siphoning off pop tart money to buy muffins :WTF2


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm kidding about the modesty/putting over/John Cena stuff. 
Would lose his head if Charlottle ever pinned/submitted Becky. :lol
Should probably add a gif of Becky beating down Charlotte in NXT back when she was still heel. 

Edit: Did she actually do that? Can't remember. :lol


----------



## CJ

- Getting credit for a gif I made :WTF2
- Knows a certain someone who may be getting some red
- Knows I would flip the fuck out if Charlotte made Becky tap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Hope he like liked my new Bayley creation. 

Should know I just made a run to the border. not a red border, but Taco Bell. :fuckyeah

Impressed me very much yesterday when I needed a friend :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

That could be his way of thanking me for the Decker gifs I made. :shrug
Knows that Shiv never asks for permission on smilie usage. :cuss:
Isn't exactly a Charlotte fan. :lol

SHIV

Knew he'd ninja me but I couldn't be arsed to click preview. :lol
Sees CJ as a good friend.
Left me a nice rep yesterday. :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Part of the 3 Things Kliq
Part of the rBr
Knows I am forever his guy (no ****)*


----------



## CJ

- Also part of the *RBR*
- Is a BABW guy
- Got his googles & LassKicker shirt :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Prefers Aristotle and Socrates to Plato

Never gets his just due.

Would love to "just do" Becky."kada*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I hope a bat flies in to Virgils box tonight so we can do this









Is the Master Roshi of WF









Knows we are a draw again with guests in this thread!









*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*His Uncle wants to see him donning those goggles

Must have paid a pretty penny for that shirt and googles, but the package sounds spectacular.

Knows we should seal up Virgil's box and send him to Parts Unknown or Lunchladyland so he can eat some good stuff!*


----------



## CJ

- Lives with Virgil & his nephew NLC :surprise:
- Needs to get a LassKicker shirt & some googles :agree:
- Knows I always stand by my friends


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*I know that he is rock solid behind his friends

also becomes rock solid when he watch some Lass Kicking action

Knows I will visit him, even once I turn the page to #1. The Lord of gifs and taytos!*


----------



## Rugrat

Has a hilarious sig of Becky Lynch hanging out of Leanna Decker's twat (now it's an oily bucket lol)

Is on Team Taker for Summerslam

Recently gorged on a Round Table pepperoni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has never gorged himself on marijuana

May have been a fan of The OC

a regular board veteran at over 2 years on this forum.

*


----------



## Ahem...

- is a kitty man 4 ever

- * rud borda*

- Leanna


----------



## Gandhi

- Hates that Layla El left 
- Dean Ambrose fan
- Seth Rollins fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*likes to cut shoot promos in an attempt to get over

had a interesting avi before his current one

may have liked the lad whom he quoted on his homepage.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF POP TARTS! :fuckyeah
But he needs to be careful









Might volunteer to call his local residents about the CJ/Caleum campaign












Hi there, this is Uncle Shivster. I Live up here in my nephews attic. To be honest with you I pretty much run the place ha, ha, ha. Is this ah Pat Gyles? Good, Good. Hey, hope everything's going great in your fine town of er Avery? Edward! Ha, ha, ha. Say, the reason I'm calling is I wanted to tell you a little bit about the candidacy of Dat Boy CJ.

Dat Boy CJ's a guy with a dream. His dream is to become President of this great country of USA. 

Hell, every guy's got his dream, am I right? Between you, me and the wall here, I doozy myself last night. Ha ha, ha, ha. Get this: A corn-fed harvest mouse, a hooker, a nun, a Flemish peasant woman, whips, chains, whistles yo-yo's, a circus midget. My grandmother riding by on a bicycle give me the finger, and a duck! Now, I don't know ha, ha, ha. Are you crying? Oh my lord. I am sorry honey, please don't ! Could you get your daddy on the phone. No, don't hang up please I...
[phone hangs up]

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Vox Machina

Wants to get his ass kicked in a fighting game against me
Knows I'm jealous because I don't have a PS4 :grande
Huge fan of Chris Farley


----------



## Trublez

Would probably prefer Karen Gillian rep to porn going forward?
Has made a name for themselves. :mckinney
Doesn't know he's already better than me at GFX. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Shouldnt worry. Everyone else does. 


calls sausages bangers

joined the chatbox crew! :rileyclap





*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Dude Abides










Knows Virgil does not abide

Knows that CJ vs Baby Wolf is still on for Super Slam. :eva2 *


----------



## RiC David

IDONTSHIV said:


> *Shouldnt worry. Everyone else does.
> 
> 
> calls sausages bangers
> 
> joined the chatbox crew! :rileyclap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Says things that 'DarkLady' Likes...a lot

Calls bangers sausages

Has the most confusing sentence for a name on WF



(that last one was an honourary confusing sentence)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*RiC "dont call me Charlotte" David.
From London
WF class of 06. Has been here for alot of shiit*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Makes funny references to some funny movies

knows I wish Alexa Bliss would stand between us like she is doing in his sig

has made me want to buy some Becky goggles and a shirt as well. :mckinney :hmm should offer them to potential voters

*


----------



## Chrome

Is now a kittyman
I hope my rep to him doesn't stretch his page too much :evil
Wants to get some Becky goggles and her shirt :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

* Should know I Loved that rep!

Is about to get a rather unique rep himself!

probably getting excited for the upcoming NFL season.*


----------



## Trublez

Should try some good ole British bangers & mash sometime. :cudi
Obsessed with poptarts & blueberry muffins. :rileyclap
Uses the Rachel Riley smilies I created a lot. :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Just got an athletic rep too!

Should know I like this one as:rileylel

Should know I thought he was Spanish when he went by the name adios*


----------



## Trublez

Thought I was Spanish. :rileylel








His first rep to me. roud


----------



## Dell

Has a gorgeous sig
Sends me the best rep gifs
Great taste in women

They all relate.


----------



## Trublez

Recently returned from a few months haitus. 
Also has excellent taste in women. :mckinney
Knows that Remy LaCroix is the greatest pornstar in history. :done


----------



## CJ

- Probably uses the cb a lot
- Likes Remy LaCroix
- Eats bangers & mash :WTF


----------



## Chrome

Very rarely, if ever, posts in the cb
Happy to see Becky on Raw
Gettin' close to 30,000 points


----------



## Mister Abigail

Enjoys a foot
Lives in the city
Might be CM Punk


----------



## CJ

- Rock fan
- Aussie
- Likes Nuns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*may have hijacked a tayto's truck and is now enjoying a year's supply of some quality chips

Is a man of the peeps, just like his veep

rocks out to the song Brie Mode whenever he hears it! :dance:dance:dance :woo:woo:woo Wants it played for his inauguration! *


----------



## CJ

- Has me confused with my VP
- Brie Mode :nah
- Knows I want this played :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*In denial about Brie Mode. That tune is infectious, I tell you! 

Ardent supporter of Becky and I am in complete agreement with that

has incredible barbecues in his backyard. People come from miles around to see him and his giant barbecue stacked to the sky. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Leader of the Pop-Tart mafia.

Offline.

Thinks Brie Bellas shitty theme is infectious.*


----------



## dashing_man

SonoShion said:


> Misses Patrick Bateman.
> Used to be named NoyK.
> Is Portuguese.


whats the movie name in your avi ?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Honest and loyal.

Marks for Kurt Angle. :usangle

Lives in Quebec.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ECIII fan.

Lives in Suplex City.

Joined in 2013.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Comes from a land down under

Would love to see Lita's down under :curry2

Lover of the Red Nation, but not the only one! :woo*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hopes Daniel Bryan comes back.

Leanna Decker. :banderas

Is probably going to watch Ultima Lucha tonight.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Deserves more rep
Cool guy
Wants a Robotnik and EC3 vs Sonic and Jeff Hardy matchup *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*New avi :fuckyeah

is wearing Becky's goggles right now

Would need some serious beer goggles to look at Tamina!:bryanlol*


----------



## CJ

- Leader of the pop tart mafia :WTF2
- King of Cali :bow
- Probably needs to go on another pop tart run :chlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants to take a California Journey

Knows I'm the Capo of this Mafia and Layla is my main squeeze for today.

Wants to T-Bone Becky:







*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Is a big Daniel Bryan fan.
Has 21,382 posts.
He don't shiv.


----------



## Trublez

Never changing his sig. :wow
Daniel Bryan fan himself.
Just a sick guy. :argh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*May keep copies of ll his reps. Still had one from me from many moons ago

wants to do push-ups like the guy in the rep I sent him was doing

Has a burgeoning GFX and rep Empire 

*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Pop Tarts
Papa Wrestling 



Should know that video is disturbing af*


----------



## Vox Machina

Has an awesome new avatar made by Trublez
Doesn't know that Blake looks like Joe Walsh in his sig
Changed some of the text in his sig


----------



## Simply...amazing

Likes Anime.
Is a true soul cat.
Is Potentially a Substitute Soul Reaper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*New power player in the sig game

avid movie buff

:hmm may watch said movies in the buff! ;*

*Ninja'ed by HHH's massive bosom

Is from the same country as Justin Gabriel and Adam Rose

May have seen a great white shark.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Back again with more snacks









Dat Purple Text

Knows Citizen #1 is gonna take over dat GFX section

*


----------



## CJ

- Got his pop tarts :mckinney
- Got a new new avatar
- Wishes he got a hug from Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*By the looks of that Bayley pic, she looks like she needs to be pumping iron

Should know that his VP has just recently changed his name to Iron! :curry2

Still the king of the Game of GFX though many usurpers are nipping at his heels, sort of like baby wolves! :hmm*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Baby Wolf wont be a baby forever
Knows he aspires to become ALPHA WOLF
Better hide everything he has because Wolves are crafty, they know how to pick locks, steal IDs, sell women's eggs in the Boston Phoenix, etc.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The Wolf is afoot and will probably ninja me. 

Wolves that know ninjitsu are very formidable and use their skills to steal my poptarts


My nephew understands that the wolpack is becoming stronger and at the full moon may strike!! But he knows that No Lupus Can slow down the Revolution!
*


----------



## CJ

- Keeps his pop tart stash between Leanna's legs :surprise:
- Says he doesn't shiv, but I don't know about that :hmm
- Knows Leanna & Becky would make a good tag team :mark:


----------



## Trublez

Probably overwhelmed by my last rep to him. 
My boy CJ and tag team partner in gif making. :mckinney
Speaking of that, wants Leanna & Becky to tag team him in the bedroom. :evil


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows there should be a Divas "Tag Team" tournament sponsored by the rBr 
Wants to be Alpha Wolf
Knows I am a customer of TBZ*


----------



## Trublez

One of my many loyal customers here at TBZ Studios. :agree:
Is a BABW guy 4 lyfe. :mckinney
Wants to have an orgy starring and not limited to the Bellas, Bayley, Alexa Bliss & Becky!! :sodone :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Promiscuous wolf may have some cubs he doesnt know about yet.

needs his own theme song ala NWO Wolfpack

Knows that Seleme has a Righteous Rump*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

_*Knows Trump wants to buy TBZ
Made an excellent Psycho-Pass avy for me
Knows there is no reason why both him and CJ can't BOTH be the Gif Gods. Together you are... 





SHIV

Thinks Wolf has illegitimate cubs
Could be right
Might start the pBr soon
*_


----------



## Trublez

Knows that the women can seriously bring it if the WWE just allow them to. (Y)
Knows that I'm like NXT's Chad Gable to CJ's Jason Jordan. :lmao
Should tell CJ that I'm always ready, willing and....Gable. :fact


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Chad Gable.

Knows WWE better not fuck up Cesaro's push.

Marks for Seth Rollins. :rollins*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The Deadman

Will not rest unless he has a winning hand

Superlative taste in wrestlers*


----------



## CJ

- Would like Leanna & Becky to tag team him :brie
- Don of the pop tart mafia
- Joined the colored text elite :bow


----------



## Trublez

Wants The Deadman to slay The Beast at Summerslam.
Should know that I don't keep a copy of all my reps. :lol
Wants to eat poptarts off Carol's righteous rump. 

CJ

Not heard his opinion regarding Summerslam.
New Day fan.
Becky fan


----------



## CJ

- Ready, willing and....Gable :WTF2
- My pal Bigby








- Wants to form a tag team with me :woah


----------



## Trublez

Ninja'd me.
Either has a dirty mind and thinks I'm talking about something else or doesn't like me very much. :mj2
Hopes Becky never associates with that charisma vacuum Sheamus just because they're both..you know.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Carol Seleme. kada

Knows Jay Lethal should be ROH Champion for a long time.

Thinks Sheamus is a charisma vacuum.*


----------



## cazwell

Looks as if he's lover of different promotions and many superstars.
Is currently being yelled at by Scott Steiner.
Probably would love to meet Angle on a beautiful wine and dine date.


----------



## CJ

- Man U fan
- Hasn't made any WF friends yet
- :damn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be hoping Dirty Heels form in GFW
Knows Ethan losing the title would be garbage
His avatar is the Egg Man. But I am the Walrus








DOUBLE NINJA QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE!

CJ is a Chaos Junkie
CJ is a Criminal Joker
CJ is a Crazy Jazz singer like AL Jolson
*


----------



## CJ

- Wants to join me & Trublez's tag team so we can be Trios champs :JLC3
- Knows Uncle Shiv can be our manager :agree:
- Knows we will be undefeated :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that my nephew has inherited my penchant to make acronyms out of people's initials. 

Knows that he and Nasty Nocts and Beautiful baby Wolf can have their trios. My trio will be with Becky and Bayley with the DO NOT DISTURB SIGN They wont be Un-de-Eated!! :sodone

Is still the standard of excellence in GFX excluding the work of the CASA DEL SHIV GFX department! *


----------



## Trublez

Is still in debt from when Casa Del Shiv was sued after it was discovered the company was a fraud. :rileyclap
Wants to give Becky a good lass licking in the bedroom. :evil
Knows a mad as fuck CJ would then hunt him down for that. :argh:


----------



## CJ

- Caused some trouble in my cp :surprise:
- Enjoys fruit & fibre more than bangers & mash :WTF2
- EC3 fan :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a great mind on par with Kevin Nash
Kevin Nash of rBr?
Knows I would be a Scott Hall minus the problems *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*wants to found a New Legendary Clique

Wants to eat a Royale with Cheese

Is going to be my manager when I challenge Vigil for the Bum Fights title!*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I've never torn my quad :fingerscrossed
- Has a cool Paige desktop
- *RBR 4 Life*, *Pop Tart Mafia 4 Life*

Uncle Shiv

- Not my Uncle
- Knows NLC is already part of the legendary RBR
- Will have a blueberry muffin sometime within the next 24 hours


----------



## Trublez

Has no icons on his desktop. :rileylol
Either that or just trimmed them off the pic. :side:
Caused truble on his user cp in that his mom walked into the room when he was looking at his his rep page. :rileyclap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Causing Trublez on peoples cp's since 2013

makes one fine looking avi

is mortal enemies with this ence*


----------



## CJ

- Knows that was the picture that's on my desktop not an actual screencap of my desktop :rileylol
- Knows that my desktop is crowded as fuck :mj2
- Has a vivid imagination :rileyclap

Shiv

- Lives rent free in NLC's attic
- Makes daily pop tart runs
- Making me want some chicken :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Ninja'ed by the Superlative Ninja El Shiv

Took a shuriken in the back

You cant see me, Cena,Junior!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*










Knows no more Olive Garden for that punk
Knows Virgil owes us that exact amount for his unpaid rent 

Book em officer SHIV







*


----------



## Trublez

*RBR*
*RFR *(Red Font Revolution) 
Like myself, affiliated with both the RBR and TBZ. bama




CJ said:


> - Knows that was the picture that's on my desktop not an actual screencap of my desktop :rileylol


I think you're meant to screencap your desktop. That's the whole point of the thread, breh. :mj


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@virgil

*




Can't even afford to live in a van down by the river!

Asked him for his 2 cents worth, but he done flat broke!
@Trublez

Should know that CJ sets his own rules because he can!

Wants to touch the heiney of his sig

Would like to ride on THE TARDIS, perhaps!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Will book virgil and not in the way he wants
Knows WF Super Slam is shaping up. Bum Fights title match gonna be 2-Sweet!
Also CJ and Wolf going for Gif Tag Gold! We are taking over baybayy*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Once gave the stunner to Mayor McCheese

Gave Grimace something to really grimace about

Took Brie,Bayley, and Bliss to Burger King so they could share his Whopper!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am the Big Mac Daddy








Is the king of the world, king of the poptarts, king of the pervs, king of the attic
Wants to take the King of The Mountain belt at Super Slam*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I will be chanting ATTICA1 ATTIC-A! whne I defeated Virigil who was auditioning for the role of The Hamburglar

Took his Harem to all you can eat night at the local eatery and put them out of business.

How many bro's how many ho's? only he knows and knowing is half the battle! Yo Joe!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GO----JOE!
Bazooka Joe vs Samoa Joe vs GI Joe who wins?
As Samoa Joe said to me in a tweet he is gonna take that other eye from Bazooka!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Exchanges tweets with his long time pal Samoa Joe :fuckyeah

Should know my money is on GI Joe because not only do the have more than Bazookas, but they also have Snake Eyes and it's snake eyes for Joe trying to fight that ninja trained bad ass.

Wishes Alexa would give him a hand...helping him to win the election with dat boy CJ

*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*



VOTE FOR CJ!

Knows the thread is dead tonight more than usual 

Knows 30/30-150 REMEMBERS




*


----------



## Vox Machina

Fan of Stone Sour.
Should inform me of something he wants as a sig so I can make it :benson
Hasn't posted any gif or reference of_ Almost Heroes_ even though he loves Farley


----------



## Chrome

Has his own red bordered avy now
Is getting into gfx
CHAMPviaDQ's best friend


----------



## Trublez

Are my eyes deceiving me or has he just joined the *RBR*???? :WTF2
Has got into GFX lately. (Y)
Should enter the Summerslam poster competition if he has the guts. :evil

Edit

My good pal named after an internet browser.
Recognises certain alt accounts running around here. :no:
Heidi Klum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that Chrome is one of the favorites if he enters that contest

May have become enchanted with Chrome's avi and is curious to see more. :fuckyeah

Always burns the midnight oil if good ole' London town.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*To Citizen #1 :fuckyeah rBr 4-Life! I will come up with a sig request for you soon  Also I agree with BBW you should enter the SummerSlam thing.

-BABW
-Is excited about the new recruit
-Knows all about Asses
*Savior of Dem Asses


SHIV

Mr Ninjer
Is a hero to many
Where did Virgil go?*


----------



## Chrome

Blake and Murphy fan
Member of the RBR
Anime fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*FEET (Y)

FETISH (Y)

FOREVER(Y):fuckyeah*


----------



## Trublez

Thinks I've become enchanted with Chrome's avatar. :nah
Pro #TeamFeet probably due to Cody's & Chrome's influence. :mj2
Loves throwing "go to bed" jokes in my direction (albeit he has a point). :lol


----------



## Vox Machina

POPTART MAFIA
Sig is currently on the kitty variation for yours truly 
Has too many points

Damn you, TRUBLEZ

Actually ninja'd me :enzo
Knows it won't happen again
Because he's super slow :maisielol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1
Will enter SummerSlam contest and win in the name of the rBr! Or just because he himself is 2-----SWEEEEEEET!
Wants to make me a sig.  I will let you know when I think of something my man.*


----------



## Trublez

Likes anime.
Wants Bayley to join the Bellas while maintaining her current huglife gimmick. :WTF2
Likes to shop around. First Dat Boy CJ, then TBZ Studios and now maybe the Soul Cat enterprises just on the other side of town. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*What can I say man I am a well rounded person 

Da Savior of Dem Asses

King of The Rep 2015, 2016, 2017, etc.*


----------



## Shagz

Probably watches weird Japanese pornography 
Joined straight after Chris Jericho quit WWE
Is the so called "Prince of Pain"


----------



## CJ

- From the land down under
- Likes hip hop
- SCSA fan


----------



## Trublez

Probably just woke up. :lol
Probably follows Becky on Instagram/Twitter.
Probaby gonna have some Weetabix soon. :lmao


----------



## Shagz

Dissing Drake?... hmmmmm
Likes art
Trouble, Troube, Trouble, Trouble, Trouble, Trouble, Trouble...
OOhhhhh Ahhh Ahhh Ohhh


----------



## CJ

- Joined in 2014
- Likes Russell Brand
- Rock fan


----------



## Chrome

Has the most posts in this thread by a mile
Posts a lot in the WOW section
RDR is his all-time favorite game


----------



## CJ

- Knows I post in here too much 
- Knows I like women's wrestling
- Knows I don't really have his sig ad blocked


----------



## Obfuscation

- forgets that Make the Grade used to only live in this thread :evil

- on board w/: cozyora being added

- offered Heidi a foot massage b/c apparently that's common to do in Europe. :evil


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is the biggest Lucha Underground fan on this forum.
Thinks Snow Piercer is a really great movie.
Probably hates me right now.


----------



## Obfuscation

- answer: nah

- ok the *Snowpiercer* one was pushing the line & now is aware of such truths

- LU is tolerable if not for the marks. MAY BE ONE OF EM? 8*D


----------



## CJ

- Hasn't changed his avi in what seems like forever
- Grand Over Lord of the TNA section who has risen to power in the WWE sections too :bow
- Wants to massage Heidi's feet while Rita watches :brie


----------



## Shagz

Gives a fuck about women wrestling
TNA fan
Red Dead Redemption fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes porn

likes Drake

likes GTA!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the Pop Tart Mafia aint nothing to mess with
Will spill the blood of all the non-believers
Knows that rBr always scores







*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Samoa Joe.

Marks for the Bullet Club.*









*Knows Ultima Lucha was the best wrestling show of the year.*


----------



## Trublez

Young Bucks fan.
Watches so many different wrestling promotions I'm not sure how he keeps up. :rileyclap
Probably happy to see EC3 win clean last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Ultimate Lucha was GOAT for the year :fuckyeah

Should know that having Terry Funk on his list makes it legendary.

Would like to run the Becky, Banks, Bayley gauntlet.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Believes no athlete should be a role model for children
- Likes my former Gandhi from Clone High avatar
- Has one of the funniest signatures on WF


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From Egypt.

Has never liked a post.

Cutting a shoot promo to get over.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*May become a member of Blue Man Group

Master of the Blue Text

Knows that WWE wasted Derrick Bateman, but TNA has been dealt a winning hand with EC3 :mark:*


----------



## Trublez

Repped me a gif of some guy doing push ups while getting a blowjob. :WTF2
Wouldn't be opposed to the idea of a Daniel Bryan vs EC3 feud.
Got ninja'd earlier but ignored it because he's a badass uncle that doesn't give a fuck. :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that push-up are a great way of staying in shape!

Should also know I didnt realize i was ninja'ed, but still no fucks were given

Sent me a nice rep of a girl trying to affix a suction cup to a mirror.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A Certain Attic Dwelling Uncle
Was stomping on a spider last night and woke me up
At least I think that was what the noise was...*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Must remember my Nephew has acute hearing. Time to buy him some official rbr earplugs

should know I just bought this at a grocery store this morning









Actually, I apologize to my nephew. That sound was me stomping along to Bushwhackers theme. :dance

*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Lol Bush LolWhacker.
Why can't The Bushwhackers live with us instead of Virgil?
CM Chrome is lurking man. I am scared.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should never worry about Chrome. Only trolls should fear his red wrath

My Nephew Loves Curb-stomping trolls, so he and Chrome are allies

Wants to travel the country with me and do America because... that would be 



*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Austin Aries leaving TNA sucks.

Loves KISS.

Has a nephew who loves to curb-stomp trolls.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Would rather grab Sonic's rings than the brass one VKM is offering.

Agrees that Aries is the greatest man who ever lived and his presence in TNA shall be missed

I assume he is not from the US because of the added U in favorite!

*


----------



## CJ

- Good friend :mckinney
- Great guy to know (Y)
- Super reliable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that we are all on the clock

Is going to deport those shifters once he is El Presidente

Wants to lease a room at The Submission Sorority!

Knows I like the Cut of his Jib! :bow*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I'm American. :usangle

Fantastic poster! (Y)

Has a phenomenal sig. :mckinney*


----------



## CJ

- Huge EC3 fan (Y)
- Knows WWE missed out bad :agree:
- Watches a lot of wrestling :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wishes Becky got paid as much attention to as Charlotte

Has 1004 moves he'd like to do on Becky. kada

Believer in truth, just us and the RBR way!*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I have Charlotte on ignore :chlol
- Rusev :rusevyes
- *RBR* :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:rileylel

:rileyclap

*Name 3 things CJ knows the SHIVSBURGH STEALER has borrowed! :bryanlol*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I legit thought he made those Riley smilies :lol
- Knows I approve of his use of my Bayley smilie :bayley
- Knows he needs a LassKicker shirt :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that while I would love a Lass Kicker shirt, I'd rather get in Becky's pants!

Appropriate that I pant whenever I see Becky

Wishes Birthday would come around more often! :cuss:*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I do like presents 
- Knows the postman stole that Birthday present I sent him 
- Likes the color purple :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I hate waiting for my "presents' especially more than 24 hours

Should know I do like the color purple for text but the movie wasnt my cup of grape kool aid

Is one "swell: guy, especially when his favorite Divas are in the ring. :chlol*


----------



## CJ

- Knows the term "Divas" needs to be dropped :Out
- Drinks purple grape juice with his muffins :mckinney
- Knows how to effectively manage his time :agree:


----------



## Trublez

Can't wait to see Bayley vs Becky next week.
Even though he knows Becky will put her over.
His first rep to me mentioned something about liking my Daffney avatar. :lol


----------



## CJ

- Used to have a kick ass Daffney avatar (Y)
- Knows I don't remember that at all 
- Good guy with strong opinions :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Uncle is undefeated at word play
Knows that him and BABW are gif gods
WHAT THE HELL DO I BRING TO THE TABLE EXACTLY?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Three things that shows my Nephew Loves Comedy!*


----------



## El Dandy

- Had sig done by CJ
- Had Avy done by Trublez
- Likes a bunch of wrestlers

EDIT:

- has way too many points
- is a powerful figure within the pop-tart mafia
- is p cool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Veteran member who is getting a push

has a great list of favorite wrestlers

Needs more points*


----------



## chemical

- Has a name that I giggle about frequently. I love IDONTSHIV's name. XD
- Is a huge Daniel Bryan fan by the looks of his icon
- Has way too many posts for his own good.


----------



## CJ

- Becky fan :JLC3
- Huge Balor fan
- From Canada


----------



## Trublez

Can make smilies, gifs & occasionally does GFX. :mckinney
Too talented for his own good. :mj2
Used to make iMPACT WoW threads.


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I'm talented 
- Knows he's talented too :mckinney
- Knows we own the gif thread


----------



## Trublez

Declined the chance to be my tag team partner. :mj2
Knows that he's the sole owner of the gif thread. :mj2
Also as sad as I was when watching Aries leave TNA. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Appremtice to CJ :rileylel

likes women with large cones

likes to eat scones*


----------



## CJ

- Knows me & Trublez are a Trios team with NLC :agree:
- Vince :lmao
- Also likes women with large cones 



Trublez said:


> Declined the chance to be my tag team partner. :mj2
> Knows that he's the sole owner of the gif thread. :mj2
> Also as sad as I was when watching Aries leave TNA. :mj2


You must have missed that me you & NLC are now a Trios team with Shiv as our manager


----------



## Trublez

What does that team involve tho? :mj2
Should post his desktop with his hundreds of icons. :lol
Should know that I have a strange feeling that SHIV ninja edited his last post. :hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Legendary Wolf
Sends legendary rep
Legendary ass in his sig*


----------



## CJ

- Knows me him & NLC are kicking asses :mckinney
- Knows our Trios team is the best
- Knows Uncle Shiv brings us victory pop tarts to celebrate our wins 

NLC

- Still needs a nickname 
- Prince of pain :woo
- Final Fantasy fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Boy
The next president of this fine country
Distributes the red reps to weenie dorks*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Nephew

Lover of the finer things in life like poptarts and fasygo!

Countryman*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I haven't sent out any red rep in months 0
- Da VP NLC :mckinney
- Future King of Pain :bow

SHIV

- Best of the best :mckinney
- Helps his friends (Y)
- Needs to hook me up with some pop tarts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Still cant see me

likes trios, but does he like threesomes?

A modern day Leviathan who towers over us all with his gfx talent :bow

Still hasnt edited his post! :bryanlol*


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I haven't negged in a few months too as Freezing got the perma and CM Chump stopped bothering me.
Wish he'd enter the Summerslam poster competition. 
King of many threads including this and the gif thread. :mckinney

Edit

King of imaginative reps on my CP.
Would like to eat poptarts off a certain women's snatch. :evil
Has stuck with the purple font.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm on board for a Leanna & Becky threesome 
- Still protected by P&P security
- Probably enjoying a muffin right now :mckinney

Trublez

- Knows I've never entered a GFX contest
- Knows I never will
- TNA fan (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Ninjas Ninjas everywhere

I am the only one with a cloak of invisibility

My kung fu hand is stronger than whomever I am following :yes*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has too many points

eats too many muffins 

needs to try and be funnier :mckinney*


----------



## CJ

- Uses invisible mode :WTF2
- Probably up to no good 
- Needs to add a muffin to his rotation


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My PrezzzyDante
Has been climbing up the post ladder at an alarming rate. Full speed ahead to 7000 
Name etched in the sigs of many of great WFers and MFers

*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I won't hit 7000 for a while 
- VP NLC :bow
- Hopefully got his pop tarts :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*New Leader of the Colored text movement

Wants to go fast food shopping with Stone Cold ET

recorded my special appearance on COPS, just so I could watch my star making turn when I hijacked a Poptart truck!
*

CJ
* Flew in under my radar

Should be on the Mount Rushmore of sig making

Consistently the best repper I know

posts too much :bryanlol*


----------



## CJ

- Has 21000+ posts & thinks I post too much :confused 
- Appreciates my reps 
- Hijacked a pop tart truck. I'm not even surprised :rileylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I sometimes botch my red text and have to change it super fast so I do not kill the mystique xD
Knows Mistico > Hunico
Knows Becky > Charlotte

I got ninjad but this post works for CJ as well.*


----------



## CJ

- Botches his red text sometimes :WTF2
- *RBR 4 Life* 
- Knows I agree about Charlotte :chlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*does a killer karaoke version of Brie Mode

wants to raise heck with Becks

self high fives himself after watching Beck kick some lass.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I can't sing :chlol
- Needs to read Bryan's book :yes :yes :yes
- Knows I may have a 3rd packet of Rollers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants Becky to come out to Mark Henry's theme bit change the words to "Somebody wants to get their lass kicked

Wants to enter King of Trios with Nephew Nocts and Wayward Wolfy B

Would like to go to Disneyland but not ride Space Mountain :rileylel

BONUS 4TH:

Wants Becky to ask him," Is that a packet of Rollers in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?

*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm not a Charlotte fan :shrug
- Wants our Trios team to go on an undefeated streak :woo
- Most stand up guy on the forum :fact


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that if you wont stand up for your friends, who will you stand up for?

Knows that I stand at attention for Becky, Bayley, Bliss,and The Bellas

Would attend a TNA show in his country if they ever toured there.*


----------



## CJ

- Keeps changing his text color :WTF2
- Has all the answers :mckinney
- Cheers me up with copious amounts of Taytos 

Bonus 4th
- True friend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Needs to get a giant sized bag of Taytos

knows where to find the good gifs

Likes some game called football, that suspiciously looks like soccer to me. *


----------



## Kratosx23

Opened Pandora's Box by calling Soccer "Soccer" and not "Football".

Leader of the pop tart mafia, whatever that is. 

Never seems to change his avatar.


----------



## CJ

- Needs to get me a giant sized bag of Taytos with his pop tart money 
- Knows they come from a castle :agree:
- Knows what teams I support & still thinks I like football :chlol

TL

- Ninja'd me 
- Team Lannister
- SCSA fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Convinced me that this might be a better name for American Football:










I wonder if you, Wolf and Nacho Noctis are a trio, which one is the X-Pac of your group! :bryanlol

drinks his moonshine out of a Cider Jar*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*First friend I made on here when I returned earlier this year
Is also now my Uncle and leader of Pop Tart Mafia.
Makes some of the best and quality posts on the forums*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is my go to guy for anime recommendations

Wants to go Belly to Belly with Bayley

Might want to give a hickey to Nikki

Would Never Leave a Chikara show early!*


----------



## Vox Machina

Is listing four things instead of three :WTF2
Now has a purple text gimmick
Making me consider changing my text to a color


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might join the colored text movement in addition to the rBr :O
It the legendary Citizen #1
Made me an excellent siggy :fuckyeah*


----------



## Shagz

@Soul Cat Probably was a huge Yu Gi Oh geek as a kid
Probably a huge fan of the Legend of Zelda
probably prefers Cats rather than Dogs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*No sig
Austin fan
Might have wanted a SCSA/CM Punk match*


----------



## Shagz

Probably the only person who was happy with The Miz main eventing WrestleMania
Probably the only person who finds Blake & Murphy entertaining
Has probably at 1 time at least gotten off to Anime.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Is _really_ into Drakes smile.
Joined in September 2014.
Liked the attitude era.


----------



## Shagz

Loves Daniel Bryan
Loves NJPW
WM 30 with Daniel Bryan was probably your favourite WrestleMania moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes shagging

likes mma

likes my boy Ken Shamrock!*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Likes posting in the name 3 things about the above poster thread.
Is living rent free at chez stiles.
Usually has intelligent, well written posts.


----------



## A$AP

Is never changing his sig 
NJPW Fan
Favorite wrestler is DB


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Tactics Ogre
GFX
Would do many things to Megyn Kelly


----------



## Chrome

From Florida
Is booking WCW 2000 going by his sig


----------



## CJ

- Doesn't care
- Recently changed his avi (Y)
- And his sig :JLC3


----------



## Chrome

Should know I just repped him a bigger gif of my old avy 
Will probably rep him my old sig at a later time
Started the RBR revolution


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes to share his fabled reps with the public

likes to share them with trolls as well, but they only see red when they get them

May be seeing some White Sox games live, if he can!*


----------



## Chrome

Repped him too with my old avy :evil
Has probably been to a few Giants games this year
Probably saving them negs for when you know who returns :ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that he might be along any day now

might become the topic of a rant shortly

Should know I think it would be pretty cool if the Sox made the Series this year.*


----------



## Tony

- Wants Lucha Underground season 2
- Would go to Boyle Heights for the tapings
- Preferably with Leanna Decker


----------



## Chrome

Is hoping the Cowboys do well this upcoming season
Same for the Bulls :rose
Doesn't appear to watch baseball or hockey


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Chrome said:


> Is hoping the Cowboys do well this upcoming season
> Same for the Bulls :rose
> Doesn't appear to watch baseball or hockey


He likes feet.
He don't care.
He's from Chicago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Loves Bryan Danielson :yes

:mark: out for The American Dragon

Would lose it if Bryan came back to WWE with The Final Countdown theme. :sodone
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Ultima Lucha was the Greatest wrestling show of the year.

Now using colored text.

Likes Pop-Tarts.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants Robotnik to take Sonic to Suplex City
Knows ACH is awesome
Has helped to spread the colored text movement all around the site*


----------



## Trublez

Recent customer of Soul Cat enterprises.
Loves red font. 
Reps me often.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for the New Day.









Knows Bayley should be NXT Womens Champion.

Has a great list of favorites. (Y)

Just ninja'd me. :fuckthis

Marks for Carol Seleme.

Doesn't use colored text.*


----------



## Kenny

fellow fan of :usangle
SUPLEX CITY mark
taker fan?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Joined a year ahead of me, WF Legend
Ass Man like Trublez
Awesome Trish avatar*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Recipient of some quality Citizen 1 banner work :fuckyeah

knows i am trying to set up a Trios match for him

Plans on hitting his opponent with a Stone Cold ET stunner at his VP debate!*


----------



## Kenny

nope siggy :lmao
LEADER OF POP TART MAFIA
tna fan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know TNA is one of ,many promotions I am a fan of

Comes from a Land Down Under

Should know that woman in his sig is another place I'd like to visit "Down Under"

Bonus 4th: A really great guy whom I hope is well! :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

Has been really generous with the bonus 4ths lately. (Y)
Hopes KENNY is doing well.
Hates Leanna's uncovered snatch:


----------



## Kenny

been on the forumz for 2 years +
ass fan
is NEW TO THE CHATBOX CREW


----------



## Gandhi

- Has been on this forum for 11 years
- Watches the English Premiere League
- Is a huge fan of Dean Ambrose


----------



## Trublez

Huge fan of the Bellas. 8*D
Likes GoT.
Used to be the recipient of many necrophilia jokes.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is tired of Brock Lesnar's german suplexs
- Doesn't care about the Lesnar/Taker match at Summerslam
- Knows I'm a huge fan of old witch faced divas called The Bellas :evil


----------



## Trublez

Reads my posts.
Wants thelad unbanned.
Knows that Layla is a goddess. :sodone


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Sasha being on a team with Naomi & Tamina
- Has a User CP filled with honorable adults 
- Worships this:


----------



## Trublez

Making me :Banderas over and over right now.
Should know I'm about to leave something a liitle special in his User CP as well. 
Wants to see Layla on a Casting Couch sometime soon. :evil


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should Know I just now put this into perspective that I was only 14 when I joined WF lol thats crazy shit. 
Is Trublez the Ass Man, The Big Bad Ass Baby Wolf, King of the Reps 
Knows my Uncle is starting to compete*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that I could really compete but I dont want to warp your fragile little mind. 




Credits many people in his sig

A veteran at only 24. Still a fresh baby faced assassin



*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is one cool mofo i am proud to call my interwebz Uncle
Prob chose the purple text to compliment Leanna in his sig
Color coordinator, could be a future interior decorator? *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I applaud his infinite gentility

Should know I have failed Art in the 8th grade because i have trouble even drawing stick figures

Should know I have done a 180 on The Miz and now think he is one fine heel and also that Bayley would look great in heels.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows Bayley would look great in heels, Becky too :mckinney
- Now appreciates the Miz's fine Heel work
- Needs to update his avatar to his new team colors


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*New Becky gifs!
Knows Purple and Yellow on Shivster would make him John Cena :O
Dat Gawd*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Needs to learn Spanish so he can woo Catrina y Ivelisse

Next Latino Crooner? Ay Papi Chulo!

Knows that NLC really stands for Numerous Latina conquests. Like HHH, he is always going over! *


----------



## Trublez

*Purple* bikinis *purple* text.
One dirty minded uncle. :evil
Probably got turned on when this happened:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know she has been turning me on since her FCW days as Liviana

Is happpy that headliners rep proposal wasnt agreed to. The carnage that would ensue :gameover

Needs to tell me where he finds those just too sweet rep gifs. Inquiring minds want to know. :homer

*


----------



## CJ

- Fully committed to colored text now :mckinney
- Needs to let me know what the initiation ceremony for the Pop Tart Mafia involves :hmm
- Knows I'm out of Taytos & pop tarts


----------



## Vox Machina

Should consider posting in red like NLC
Should go to the store and get Poptarts
Is probably jealous because I have chocolate poptarts in the pantry


----------



## CJ

- Knows Orange is my color :agree:
- Rising gfx star :bow
- Should know Uncle Shiv is the hook up for pop tarts around here. And he's gone out to the store to get some :woo


----------



## Trublez

Established GFX star.
Happy the man named Charlotte took the pin on Smackdown.
Likes tasteless ass Weetabix (unless you eat the flavoured ones) but mocks my Fruit & Fibre love. :rileylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BABW
Established Ass Man
Went from gif wars to snack wars with CJ*


----------



## Trublez

Wasn't active when me & CJ went to bae wars. 
Still rocking that avy. (Y)
Loves this thread.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this the Kliq thread 
Knows this avy is awesome
Also knows his asses like CJ knows his lasses*


----------



## Vox Machina

*Dropping rhymes to the masses
Has a thing for asses, much like Trublez
Shared some anime recommendations*


----------



## Trublez

Gone for a full anime theme.
Has made sigs for various people now. (Y)
Left me a nice Carol rep earlier.


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't have a favorite wrestling promotion
Part of a group called "Porn Reviews"
Has had several name changes


----------



## Trublez

Probably just got that info by checking my profile. 
Was about to change his username to Firefox once but changed his mind. :lol
Got rid of the feet stuff...for now. :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*likes fruits with fibre or something like that

May want to live in Fabletoen, if it existed

knows where the bodies are buried and will talk, for a price.

*


----------



## CJ

- Came back with the pop tarts & Taytos :JLC3
- Best poster on the forum :fact
- Will use purple text


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

_*Reviewing Porn? How the heck does that even work? xD A stiffy is a a stiffy dude xD
Bad Ass Baby Wolf on Youtube porn reviews 18+ restricted talk
I would sub to you!

I should have refreshed like 10 mins ago.
Fellow Becky fan
@[email protected] Snack War with Trublez

*_


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I don't review porn, its just 1 guy that has. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/porn-reviews.html
Has given credit to a lot of people in his sig. 
Still the second biggest sig behind me on this forum. :


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Thats wack. 
Knows we are the sig rebels
Make dem fuckers scroll!*


----------



## Trublez

And scroll....and scroll...and scroll. 
6th highest amount of posts ITT.
Should know that if he wants more ass related reps he could just ask. :evil


----------



## CJ

- Handing out ass related reps since 2013 :agree:
- Fooled me into thinking he was changing his username :no:
- Knows there's currently a ceasefire in our snack war


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*I know what he really wants to snack on :curry2

Should know I was fooled too by the Pequeno Wolf into thinking he was changing his name.

Just did a personal favor for me that I truly appreciate! :bow You deserve to win in a landslide! :fuckyeah*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I keep refreshing the page hoping to see the original Decker gif in his rotation 
- Better vote CJ/Caleum in 2016 :benson
- Knows Becky is a lasskicker & he's a lasslicker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I will vote two or three times for CJ/Caleum ticket

If I do miss voting its because I was too busy hopping a train with Virgil and learning the bum life. The HoBo-Wo 4-Life
Tis' true. I am a sucker for lasses! 

Bonus round: :hmm Maybe I should leave it to a vote on whether the unprotected, unobstructed Decker gif should join the rotation. I leave it to the people!*


----------



## Trublez

Needs to put the original Decker gif in his rotation (I've been saying that for months now). :agree:
Probably also finds it funny that none of us have red borders in our sig apart from NLC.
Obsessed with poptarts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I have been trying to line up potential Trios challengers for him and NLCJ.

The Dahm Triplets









T-RIO









or









If the last one is chosen, Virgil and I will bum fight Tank Abbott's ass into obscurity! *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is gonna rep me some asstastic stuff
Is the Bad Ass of the 3 Things Kliq
Knows I have now used ASS three times in this post*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*My perceptive nephew who knows why I chose purple; Not to honor Mabel but I Need Leanna's Colors*

*wants to pass some green I shall oblige him!*

*Like the American Bad Ass: Keep Scrollin,Scrollin. Scrollin*


----------



## Trublez

The people in the third pic look perfect. :evil
That was a joke. :woah
Knows that no matter what happens we're going over at Summerslam. :woo


----------



## Vox Machina

*Whoring out rep for everyone but me :gameover
Hasn't changed his avatar border to purple
Is deliberately trying to get Limp Bizkit stuck in people's heads*

NINJA'D BY TRUBLEZ

*Almost at 3800 posts
Named my GFX
Sends rep that make me go :woah*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1 Has been repped twice by me today
Helped me find out I can use my RED text in my GREEN reps because I am slow af
Excited as I am for Tales of Zestiria *


----------



## Trublez

Should know that coloured text in reps is unnecessary so its no biggie. 
Maybe one day rep me a hot pic.  :side:
Knows I haven't got ninja'd at all today. :woo :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is still awake standing guard against the enemies of the RBR.

Should get some sleep. It's almost 5:00am there.

Should trying counting Seleme's ass, over and over until he falls asleep on her nice pillows.*


----------



## Trublez

Basically just told me to get ut of this thread. :mj2
Knows CJ is sound asleep fantasizing about Leanna Decker & Becky right now. :hayden3
Imaginative repper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that he needs sleep if he is to be properly prepared for his Trios match at Summerslam

Has awesome reps as well, but should know that I will find their source and annex them to the CASA DEL SHIV

Wants to go to LU and lick Catrina in a cultural exchange of saliva!*


----------



## CJ

- Knows our Trios team is so good, we don't need sleep
- Knows that much like his sig, I need to spread :brie
- Taking his Trios team out for a victory meal after our match :yes


----------



## Chrome

Constantly updates his sig
Has posted a couple pictures of hot women on his own visitor page (Nothing wrong with that btw.)
Doesn't need sleep


----------



## CJ

- Knows I almost didn't recognize him without the foot theme 
- Caught me spamming my wall








- Knows I wish they came out to Becky's theme for a change & that Becky will always look strong in my sig :agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy CJ
A God of alot of things
My Prez*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Fenix.

Knows LU season two will fucking rock.

Uses red colored text.*


----------



## CJ

- Used a different text color other than his patented blue :WTF2
- Probably loves EC3's Fireside chat :mckinney
- Knows NLC might ninja me :side:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Didn't get ninja'd by NLC.

Knows I enjoyed EC3's Fireside Chat. :mckinney

Fellow mark of Bobby Roode.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Too fast to be ninja'd

marks for Swagsuke

Wants to have a fireside 3-Way Dance with Becky,Bayley, and Banks!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Shivster
Knows it is high time it become a rule to post in color in this thread
Knows D Bryan is coming back to be the best again*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*wants to establish a rule

Knows that he is a ruler because he has 12 inches :curry2

about to receive a special rep from hs crazy uncle SHIVSTER*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I joined the colored text crew :agree:
- Good guy who knows the RBR is forever :mckinney
- Probably sending Uncle Shivster out for more pop tarts later (Y)

Shiv

- Knows I just got ninja'd
- Hopefully likes the Orange text
- Good guy with great taste in snacks & women *


----------



## Trublez

Continuing to prove how much of a dirty minded uncle he is. :argh:
Should know the source of my gifs mostly come from r/nsfw subreddit and some I make myself. 
3 points away from 114k rep.

EDIT

Ninja'd me. 
Orange font now. :wee-bey
Talks to himself. :lol


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I'm an interesting person to talk to 
- Forgets the time he posted a response in this thread for himself :rileylel
- Needs to get himself some colored text :mckinney*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Champion of Justice like Sailor Moon
Knows Trublez likes full moons weather its the kind he howls at or the kind well... you know 
Never ending chain of Becky gifs!

*


----------



## Trublez

*Colored text? Never!!!  
Enjoys Final Fantasy.
Sent his first hot rep to me earlier. :woo*


----------



## CJ

*- Went green :mckinney
- Knows I have to go into my cp every time to get the code for my orange :lol
- Had me worried he was changing his GOAT username*


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I was laughing my ass off at Froot's ridiculous name request. :lmao
Knows keeping this colored text gimmick is harder work than we thought. 
Will probably use the new Rachel smilies I'm gonna create in the future. (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*You guys should just use the quick reply and just highlight the text and hit the color it is quick and easy
You guys are slow
Like seriously bruh. 

jp*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that's exactly what I do.
Still feels long to me. :shrug
Probably because I'm lazy. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*KNOWS THAT i AM THE TURTLE OF THE GROUP!

Slow but steady, baby!

His Final Fantasy may include Bayley and some PopTarts*

*TRUBLEZ*
*Was ninja'd by the laziest ninja ever

Has gone green, but I dont think it's for environmental reasons

Needs more patience, Young Wolfwalker*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows my Orange has a unique code (#f86b09)
- :rileylel :rileyclap
- Knows I want more added :agree:

SHIV

- Knows I get ninja'd the most in here
- Pop tarts 
- Knows mine would involve Leanna, Becky & some Taytos :brie
*


----------



## Trublez

*Ninja'd real good. 
Dat dirty uncle dat delivers final fantasies. :evil
Most iconic sig on here. (Y)

Edit

Knows the irony of me getting ninja'd now.
Needs to answer my visitor message.
Like..right now. :cuss:

*


----------



## CJ

*- Didn't get my pm 
- Knows I get distracted by Becky, Leanna & Santana every time I view my visitor wall 
- Knows the pain of being ninja'd :cry*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*sent a pm to a wolf when he could have just wolf whistled

Is still using orange as his color, That boy has done seen the light! :fuckyeah

Canny Judge of character. You cant fool him*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows that like Becky Lynch, Orange is the future
- Wordsmith without equal :clap
- Taught me something new earlier :bow*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants Cena to be a Jobber

Once President, he will have his finger n the "red button"

Would rather finger Becky's red button :fact*


----------



## CJ

*- Is here to Lick Lasses & Chew Bubblegum
- He's all out of bubblegum :bryanlol
- Could probably watch this for hours*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Name three things that make CJ perspire profusely*


----------



## Trublez

Confirmed lass licker.
Knows that Casa Del Shiv is still in major debt.
Laughs at the idiots that get butthurt and end up adblocking his sig.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know i never realized that there were quite a few people who cant handle what's between Leanna's thighs!

Just got mentioned in a post in the Celeb PPic thread

Knows if Leanna were a TaunTaun, I would crawl inside her to stay warm.*


----------



## CJ

*- Has the largest sig on the forum :fact
- Would like to lick a certain lass named carol 
- Busy making more Riley smilies :mckinney
SHIV

- Probably would also like to lick a lass named carol :lol
- Has pop tart fever :woo
- Didn't tag me on those Chelsie pics :no:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:nah :rileylel

:nah :bryanlol

:nah :heston


----------



## Trublez

Knows I may have to sue Casa Del Shiv if my Rachel Smilies get stolen by him again. :no:
Loves my Rachel Smilies tho. (Y)
Is engaged to someone on this forum. :evil


----------



## CJ

*- Knows TBZ productions can't afford to sue anyone because he's still paying me reparations for using my Decker avi :benson
- Makes good Rachel smilies :mckinney
- Supports the Red Devils >*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky should have a title match at SummerSlam
Knows Becky should win the match
Knows it would be awesome, Bayley wins the NXT Women's title and Becky wins Divas title the night after*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows all of that would be fucking awesome :mark:
- Thinks EC3's Fireside Chat was God Tier. I agree :agree:
- Needs to let me know if any of these work  @NoCtis Lucis Caleum @NLC @Shiv's Nephew*


----------



## Trublez

*May or may not have realised that I dropped the colored text schtick in my last 2 posts. :lol
Because my memory fucking sucks. 
Looking forward to my upcoming Rachel smilies. :mckinney*


----------



## CJ

*- Hasn't made the Rachel smilies yet :krillin2
- Knows London town like the back of his hand :rileylel
- Knows I noticed he dropped the green text for a couple of posts *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Just posted some bald, ugly baby smiley 

Knows that CJ Mania is soon to replace Huikamania as the happeing thing

Would love to be part of a Trio with Becky and Jessica Sulecki. Could this ever happen? Ah, what the hecky!*


----------



## zomarea

Baanananana


----------



## Chrome

Spam account
Will likely be banned soon
Likes bananas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Hails from Jolly Old England

Might think it's A Cruel Summer ala Bananarama

Would love to see a Brit capture the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle and his squad








Big ol Legend of WF
Making me proud along with the others with the colored text movement! :yes*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Nephew Loves Challenges, so I set up a tag team for him to grapple with. :curry2

Knows we Need Less Cena with the US title

will be the grooviest VP in history!

the bonus fourth thing: Know I love to peek, oh yes I do! :yes*


----------



## CJ

*- Apparently loves to peek :surprise:








- Knows CJ/Caleum is the winning ticket :grin2:
- Booked me in an awesome Trios match :yes*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*:hmm I wonder who will be doing the job in that legendary Trios match

Has a Compendium of knowledge pertaining to Just about every smiley there is. 

Great repper! Even Better friend!*


----------



## Tony

- Rotating Bryan
- Revolving censors on Leanna Decker's snatch
- Possible Rotating Bryan on Leanna Decker's snatch? :hmm:


----------



## CJ

*- Likes Basketball, specifically the Bulls (Y)
- Lives in the same state as Uncle Shiv
- Recently changed his avatar :mckinney*


----------



## Chrome

Has definitely NOT changed his avy recently
Favorite wrestling promotions are TNA and LU
Is from Ireland (I think?)


----------



## Kenny

doesnt care
is chrome
nfl fan


----------



## CJ

*- Good taste in avatars (Y)
- Great taste in sigs :sodone
- Great guy :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Lickin' Lass for many years now

smitten with the colored texting bug

Not only the president of the RBR but also a client

*


----------



## Kenny

has more posts than me
is a great guy
loves TNA


----------



## Trublez

*Like me, always has a hot avatar/sig. :mckinney
Got a nice rep from me recently.
From Australia.*


----------



## Kenny

gave me a great rep :usangle
fellow ASS fan
has a hot avy/sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*that sig that hypnotized me.

KENNY, the nice guy from Down Under


lover of dat ass! :datass
*


----------



## CJ

*- Has a hypnotizing sig himself
- Well traveled & well read, wordsmith without compare :clap
- Knows I need to watch some Star Wars *


----------



## Kenny

should like my sig change
from the land of no surrender
divas revolution fan


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I like Women's wrestling :agree:
- Changed his sig :sodone
- Special attraction at Mania. Hopefully he helps them break the attendance record *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Lucha Underground better come to Netflix.

Now using orange text. 

Marks for the Lass Kicker.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that I would wholeheartedly endorse a LU Invasion of Netflix

Master of the Blue Text

Would :mark: to see Rollins vs EC3 :fuckyeah*


----------



## Kenny

knows im a bryan fan
should know im a rollins fan
has same text as me here as i do in the chatbox


----------



## CJ

*- Purveyor of pop tarts, pandas & pringles :hmm
- Knows all there is know about everyone in this thread
- Has a doctorate in lass licking :rileylel

Kenny

- Ninja'd the fuck outta me, :WHYYY
- Uses purple text in the cb
- Fellow Rollinite :JLC3*


----------



## Kenny

got ninja'd (lol)
OITNB fan
is most likely a nxt fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Uses the GOAT Purple text. :woo!

Has the whole world in his hands in that sig

His new sig never fails to capture my attention*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves KENNY's new sig.
Uses purple text. 
Licks lasses often.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I lick...err like your sig too. :yum:

Sees that artistic ability is one of only many assets that Seleme is endowed with :datass

Does not want to ride any Charlotte themed attraction. No Horse faced Mountain for him! No sir!*


----------



## CJ

*- Misses the American Dragon
- Has a great sense of humor
- Maths genius :genius*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for A-Double.









Likes to lick lasses, apparently. 

Marking for Ivelisse.*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't know that Shiv is the true LassLicker.








Hopes LU gets a second season.
Probably misses seeing BDC segments.*


----------



## CJ

*- Hopes his Riley smilies get added :rileyclap
- Angle mark :angle
- Fellow gif maker :JLC3*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Confused him to be a lass licker.

Marks for the Lass Kicker, Becky Lynch.









Knows the Dirty Heels will be missed.*


----------



## Trublez

*Marks for the entire LU roster.
Still a resident in Suplex City. 
Once mistaken by Shiv to be European.







*


----------



## STEVALD

Was deep in red in the beginning iirc
Done pretty well for himself since
Has an annoyingly long signature


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Made some mighty purty smilies and posted them this morning 

Should know that CJ would rather be a BDC guy than a BBC guy :bryanlol

Needs to know :ambrose is back and he might start charging rent! *

*EDIT: Ricky Jerret*

*Is making a name for himself

Has only 4 friends, but they are of the highest quality

a man of many usernames*


----------



## Trublez

*Nearly ninja'd me. bama4
Wants to see a certain woman take a BBC. :evil
The fuck??? Freezing is back??? :fuckthis*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*It was only a month's ban it seems

Knows that all of us alts are in trublez now. :bryanlol

Knows that the quality of the rants section is about to plummet even more:








*


----------



## CJ

*- Man of few words :bryanlol
- Always got a pop tart in his hand :lol
- Left a certain redhead in my cp :sodone*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Sorry about that mix up. I meant to leave Carrot Top







:bryanlol
The Man,The Myth, The other licker of lasses. :yum:

The serial consumer of Tayto's. CJ. Leave those Tayto's alone. 
*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I'm a Tayto addict & that will never happen :lol
- Not a member of the arch purple, just likes to use purple text 
- Glad to see the return of a dear friend :rileylel*


----------



## Trublez

*Should check his CP. :evil
On board the lass kicker train till he reaches the divas championship station (that was terrible I know).








Would drag his balls through a 1000 miles of broken galss if it gave him the chance to sniff one of Leanna Decker's farts.







*


----------



## Chrome

Just repped me another porn gif :woo
Is happy to see our old friend freezing back
Should stick with his current name since it's his best one


----------



## CJ

*- Ditched the feet theme :yes :yes :yes
- Always makes high quality smilies :bow
- Also glad to see the return of his friend *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves his home-state of Chicago.

Online.

Marks for CM Punk.

CJ: Just ninja'd me. 

Marks for Chris Jericho.

Fellow fan of TNA, and Lucha Underground.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Ninja'ed by an orange ninja

Was probably distracted by the light from EC#3's fireside chat

Team Robotnik 4 life*


----------



## Trublez

*
Nearly ninja'd me again. 
Just one of my alts I have on here. :evil
Will now resume making Freezing's life a living hell.








*


----------



## CJ

*- Did not ninja me :side:
- Hopes his latest Riley smilies get added :fingerscrossed
- May have made the original Riley smilie :rileylol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From the Land of No Surrender.

Good poster. (Y)

Hopes Trublez Riley smiles gets added.*


----------



## CJ

*- Has fond memories of the PS2 :mckinney
- Regular in here :JLC3
- Hated the original NXT (Y)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is posting as CJ currently. Not @A-C-P or @Chrome or @Trublez*

Lover of women

Leaver of women

Regardless he keeps them coming! :curry2


----------



## Chrome

Posting as @IDONTSHIV atm
Not as @Trublez
Nor @CJ


----------



## CJ

*- Needs to get some colored text 
- Online, thought I'd logged him out :hmm
- Good guy (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Uses the Chrome brower to log on to that account.
Internet Explorer for his @Chrome and @IDONTSHIV accounts.
And Firefox for his @A-C-P account. *

:evil :evil :evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is actually an alt of :ambrose :russo

Has a hunger for Seleme that's like the wolf

Would howl at Aryn's or Seleme's full moon
*


----------



## CJ

*- Eats more than me :WTF2
- Stashes his pop tarts between Leanna's legs :WTF
- Needs to check his pm's :benson*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Would eat a little Thai:









Has also eaten a little Korean and Chinese

Never leaves them unsatisfied!*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows what I like to eat :hmm
- Sent him out for Taytos earlier & he returned empty handed :cuss:
- Spent the money on pop tarts & blueberry muffins :cuss:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Hero of the masses, Rock Star to the lasses

Inspired me to run for the red border 

Would like to explore pars unknown, south of the border in Beckistan. *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows his nephew is lurking :side:
- Didn't even notice he dropped his colored text :no:
- Needs to go edit that :benson *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Oops, I did not realize that! Edited at your behest

likes Classical Jazz

Might bet on Charlotte at The Kentucky Derby :bryanlol*


----------



## CJ

*- Not a Charlotte fan :agree:
- Ate too much & can't move now :chlol
- Knows







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Keeps in shape with Calisthenics and Jiu-jitsu

Loves Orange incredibly, but does he believe in The Great Pumpkin?

Collector of debts, many unpaid. When he comes for them, you best RUN!!!

Bonus fourth time!

Will be back, no doubt. but he likes his women, back to back, butt to butt and Becky to Bayley! *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Face to face and back to back you see and feel my sex attack! Sing it! FLESH! 

FLESH FOR FANTASY






My Uncle

Master of the Pop Tart Universe*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*:hmm Thinks I'm the He Man of the Poptart Universe. Should know I like the filling of PopTarts and the feeling of dem lasses

Is starting the Noctis Lovin' Challenge!

Is accepting all lasses provided that they come and bah gawd if he wills it, they will come!

Bonus time!
Likes Pop Tarts but does he like this?







*


----------



## Chrome

*Types in purple itt
NLC's uncle
Teeva fan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Bucks trends

doesnt use colored text because it is fashionable and changes his avi on his own terms. He is never forced to do so! OOPS, that is dark green :lmao I am blind!

I wonder if that big Orange C avi means he is on Team Cj? *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I came.. I saw... and I came again.
Likes canned cheese
Knows I want to take two of those cans and go like Steve Austin with them*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know my mother used to get pissed at me because I went can to mouth with that cheese...and I would do it again :fuckyeah

the all night long nephew who Nails Ladies Completely and Never Leaves then Cussing.

thinks the STF by Cena needs to be thrown on the scrap heap of history. He can see that it sucks! *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Samoa Joe needs to show him how its done with the Powerbomb/STF combo
Now knows Joe vs Cena is a rivalry I booked in BTB way back in like 06. lol.
Never runs out of N L C stuff*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Joe knows and Cena' s nose is rekt.

Should try these with easy cheese. they are delicious like that!







Knows that I Need a Larger Cheese can to be happy!

Knows if the Zombie Apocalypse happens, we can live off my Poptart Stash for at least five years.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Marks for Nabisco
Might mark for Larry Zbysko
Should know as a kid I called him Larry Nabisco *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

* :lol The Living Legend Larry Nabisco :rileyclap

The ladies say he's one Nifty Looking Chap!

Loves looking at Nikki's rather Large Cleavage









Gets a little thirsty after seeing that just like The Game*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Triples wants to hit Nikki with his sledgehammer.. xD
Knows Virgil is officially out this week but not after he faces me in a casket match
I hope you don't mind me using your casket, dunno why thats even up there in our attic.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I Never Lack Comfort upstairs and there are some nice cushions in that casket. Not as nice as Bayley's,but I digress

Needs to know I hope he makes me a treehouse so Virgil and I can move on up in the world

now knows I wish this guy could have come to my treehouse. 



*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*That is an epic commercial, Andre looked so hyped for that
Knows We will have a Tree House of Horrors Death Match one day with the neighbor kid Dennis the Menace. Mr Wilson would pay to see it.
Also knows that the real final match with Virgil should be the Moving truck match*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that it's not too hard to move that cardboard box out of the attic

Tree House of Horrors Death Match :lmao Bart Simpson can join in and make it a three way dance

On a similar note, should know I call my attic love bungalow the Free House of Hoes..Come as often as you like as long as entry is easy. :curry2.*


----------



## CJ

*- Is a purveyor of P's :hmm
- Can make a Shiv outta anything :surprise:
- Can shoot straighter than Constable Bob :lol







*


----------



## Chrome

*WF's top Becky mark
Pm'ing someone atm
Posts in orange itt*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*CJ**Should know that women like me because of my shooting skills? Because I always go deep into the bush, shoot twice, and eat what I shoot

fan of Justified

though he followed my posts, he takes a backseat to no one.*

*EDIT*

*Chrome beat me to the punch

master of the youtube stash :fuckyeah

getting hyped for the upcoming NFL season

Should know the Bears will be better than the 49ers this season!*


----------



## CJ

*- Leads the way :bow
- Has a blueberry muffin addiction & knows me @DarkLady @NLC @Trublez @Chrome @Deadman's Hand will have to hold an intervention :benson 
- Has a pantry that looks like this :chlol







*


----------



## Chrome

*Eats strawberry muffins
Roots for Linfield
Teams up with @Trublez in the gif thread*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*He don't care

is hoping :cutler has a great year

Would care if the Bears won the SuperBowl.

*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows this is now 3 in a row :JLC3
- Big fan of The Strain
- Cant decide what flavor pop tart he favors most*


----------



## Trublez

*Would probably be the first to buy Becky's goggles if it was sold as merch on WWE.com.
Probably enjoys making the gifs in his sig. 
May or may not remember that I did the 4 gifs in sig thing late last year. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*the lean and hungry wolf

Likes chicks with gums

Should know I prefer my guns more natural. May have liked Major Gunns from WCW.
*


----------



## Trublez

*2nd most amount of posts here. 
Said I like toothless dames.








Knows CJ digs the whole chicks with guns thing even more than me.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Chicks with gums :ha That's what I get for typing in the dark. But there is a lot to be said for gumming it :draper2

third most amount of posts here

Needs to get a Seleme meme or ass smiley approved by seabs :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to know that Seabs hasn't approved my latest Riley smilies yet. :mj2
The day he has Leanna's uncovered snatch as his sig is the day hell freezes over. :wall
Waiting for the inevitable Freezing rant on him. :rileylel*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Who let dat wolf in?
Going green
PUFF PUFF PASS*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*New sig :fuckyeah

May want to live the puff life

Here's a taste of that life







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the servers did that to my sig
Knows I am changing it back to Miz
Knows Aint no stoppin me NAWWW 



*


----------



## CJ

*- Good taste in sigs :mckinney
- Servers messed up his sig :no:
- Had some smarks for breakfast *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes bacon

Might prefer Crisp Jerky though

Wants to hone his debate skills with Becky because he heard she's the best at de-batin' of them all/*


----------



## CJ

*- Having browser trouble 
- Moving up in the world :mckinney
- Can be counted on (Y)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I rock the firefox when I surf this site

Heard I was moving up;:hmm that tree house by NLC must be a go! :yes

Needs to hop on the Emma bandwagon with me. What a nice ...bridge she has.







*


----------



## CJ

*- Likes Rosa :WTF2
- Moving out of the attic & into a tree house :WTF
- Emma fan :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I was just being diplomatic about Rosa. She 's not a keeper

likes his Courtesans double Jointed because he is a master at playing naked twister

Knows that while pimpin' ain't easy, gif makin' is, or at least he makes it appear that way!*


----------



## CJ

*- Diplomat :confused
- Can be relied on to bring the pop tarts :woo
- Will be getting intoxicated during Raw :lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Gets intoxicated on watching Becky wrestle

has ridden a horse

The horse's name was not Charlotte :bryanlol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Uses Firefox.

Knows drinking while watching RAW, is the best way to watch RAW.

Agrees that Rosa Mendes is not a keeper.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Mr Romantic 
Mr Bombastic 
Dr Robotnik
*


----------



## Ahem...

- EC3 fan

- is a *Blue&Bold* kinda guy...

- Resides in Suplex City, BI...

Edit: NINJA'd

- JUST NINJA'd ME BRUH

- Piper profile pic ;_;

- Lovin' dat sig


----------



## Gandhi

- Loved when WCW hosted events at a beach
- Appreciates Layla El's butt (Y)
- Prefers the color blue over the color black


----------



## Aizen

* The only true vegan besides me here in WF. (Y)


* Legend of Korra fan.

* Always shows a Hard appreciation for Layla's ass. :datass


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that I HATE Legend Of Korra and wish it was never made :rollins3
- Is a huge fan of Courtney Tailor's breasts
- Is a fan of the metal band Born Of Osiris (Y)


----------



## Aizen

* You're right :lmao I confused LoK with Avatar The last Airbender. (Y)

* Lurk the celebthread as he knows that I like Courtney Tailor's breasts.

* Doesn't want Akira to ruin DBZ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Hunter of Demons

Lover of breasts, particularly Courtney Tailor's

has a cool, yet mildly creepy avatar!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The purveyor of Pop-Tarts. :rusevyes

Using dat purple text.

Great poster.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The Baron of Blue Text

The Dr of Robotniknomics

Would like Puma vs Rollins match.*


----------



## CJ

*- Gonna hire an interior decorator to get his tree house looking good :chlol
- Shived his last 5 room mates :surprise:
- Still has the best sig on the forum :agree:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The Top Dog of Taytos

didnt watch RAW live because he was asleep, not from boredom but because it was hella late in Ulster.

Will riot the nest time the play Charlotte's theme instead of Becky's! I dont blame him. Besides the obvious reason, it is simply a better song for a better wrestler, I might add.*


----------



## CJ

*- Know's Charlotte sucks
- Licking lasses in his tree house :chlol
- King of snack foods (Y)*


----------



## Kenny

made my avatar (resized it)
might know im a hopsin fan
might also know i havent seen raw yet


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Misses WCW.

Has a great avatar. (Y)

Has a great sig. :mckinney*


----------



## Kenny

knows how much i miss WCW
has a lot of favourites
has probably watched a lot of TNA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Forming a tag tem with Bad Ass Baby Wolf Trublez to form The Ass Men
Close to the same amount of posts with me 
Das cool







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Plans on watching the new Farley doc very soon
Knows that The Divas Revolution Needs Less Charlotte

Knows that NXT is Taking over , very much similar to how the RBR seized power

Wants to buy me a Powerball ticket, so I can be the Next Lotto Champion! :sodone*


----------



## Kenny

is a ROH fan 
might know that i've just downloaded a ladder match pack, WWE title pack (changes from 88-now), and a SCSA title pack :mark:
is a fan of THE BOSS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is an ass man :datass

Is a rep man too :mckinney

is going to enjoy that ladder match pack!*


----------



## Kenny

has sammity sam in his sig :lmao
is a fellow rep man
is going to have breakfast?


----------



## Trublez

*Long time user here.
Changes his sig daily (keep em coming :mckinney).
Probably checks out bootyoftheday.co every single day. :banderas*


----------



## Ahem...

- Amazing sig.

- Lovin' da* Green&Bold* text...

- in trouble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has a slight cough

Knows that if Superman coughed he could probably level a forest

Should know that a man can be measured by a ruler too . *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows who he's voting for in 2016 (Y)
- Eats muffins daily :surprise:
- Installing a stripper pole in his tree house :WTF2 *


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Overuses :WTF2
Overuses :nah
Overuses :shrug*


----------



## Chrome

:rock fan
Green repped me earlier today
Is in the squared circle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Took an ex NBA great to school today

takes out the trash one neg at a time

Good guy and a very generous repper who likes to share certain amazing gifs/pics*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Active here 24x7x365
Boring Bryan gif 
Decker's duckface attracted real ducks *


----------



## CJ

*- Keeps track of my smilie usage :WTF2
- Not a SCSA fan
- Watched that Clip Critics video*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*doesn't use this smiley enough:bryanlol

Is a man who true to his core

3 B's. Bacon, Becky, and Braless women*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has an addiction to muffins.

Has a gif of Roman Reigns winking covering Leanna Decker's vag.

Loves using purple text in his posts.*


----------



## Shagz

TNA fan
EC3 fan
Sonic fan


----------



## A$AP

From the 6
Is an overall weird guy
Drake fan


----------



## Vox Machina

Maker of :subban smileys
Huge Habs fan
Loves the movie _Drive_


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is improving his animated graphics work.
Replaced a sexy Renee Young gif for a cartoon female.
Makes Graphics requests of games with limited artwork.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*likes Rita Ora

Likes Shay

Excellent at this GFX stuff.*


----------



## Shagz

Keeps putting random shit near vaginas
Recently ate at Burger King
Is a old man


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined this forum in June 2012.

Moderates the Graphics board.

Won the GFX Poster of the year award, three years in a row.

Shagz: Ninja'd me.

Little Poppa Pump.

Marks for Edge.*


----------



## Shagz

Hasn't changed his location since WrestleMania.

Probably owned a SEGA system as a kid.

Joined in March 2013.


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks I've never heard of GTA SA :WTF2
- Aussie
- Napoleon Dynamite*


----------



## A$AP

Had the Leanna Decker gimmick before a bunch of the others that do now
Beckie Lynch fan
Should make more appearances in GFX


----------



## Vox Machina

Et le but!
Has a black and white theme
Buries Shala and Vic frequently


----------



## Chrome

Can't seem to make his mind up about his avy
Saving his 1st like for something special


----------



## CJ

*- Knows what size shoes all his favorite female celebs wear :chlol
- Good guy to go to with smilie requests
- Fan of the Bulls & Bears*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Cracks jokes via use of smilies

is an excellent gfx guy! :mckinney

his rep precedes him!*


----------



## Trublez

*Master of insane looking porn reps. :banderas
Possibly the one responsible for giving Freezing his 6th red star. :rileylol
His sig riles up a lot of newbs that have never heard of adblock so he just needs to do this :finger to them.*


----------



## Vox Machina

Has a new Carol smiley that fits the RBR
Surprisingly hasn't given up on the colored text gimmick
Loves Rachel Riley


----------



## CJ

*- Rising star of the gfx section :mckinney
- New avatar
- Originally named after a sword*


----------



## Gandhi

- Posts A LOT in the Celebrities Picture Thread
- Is a fan of Cesaro
- Is a fan of Rusev


----------



## CJ

*- Named after a cartoon character
- Lives in Egypt
- Likes vegan food*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has a truckload of points :WTF2

Sometime all he can do is :shrug

Still the true GFX master of this board, but is too humble to proclaim it.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has various people censoring Leanna Decker's vag. Including Seth Rollins, Winnie The Pooh, etc.

Uses purple text. :woo

Great poster.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*May have a 
stache like Robotnik

Knows that Bobby Roode is a true star whether in TNA or not

has cero miedo!*


----------



## CJ

*- Picking out furniture for his tree house :chlol
- Has 2 truck loads of points :WTF2
- Is a Leanna Decker guy :JLC3*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Often imitated, never duplicated

Wants to make a pilgrimage to Idaho to check out their spud cuisine.


----------



## CJ

*- Bayley fan :bayley
- Possible Velvet Sky fan :WTF2
- Thinks I would ever step foot in Idaho :nah*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Cucarachas y Jalapenos

Certainly Jaded by certain posters on this board

does not know Spanish, but would like to get to biblically know some Latinas. ay! Caramba!*


----------



## CJ

*- Posts in purple :WHYYY
- Knows Orange is better :benson
- Shiv's Humming Irritates Virgil *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Pentagon Jr. is freaking amazing.

Has a fuckton of points.

One of the best posters on this forum. (Y)

CJ: Ninja'd me :WTF

Also has a fuckton of points.

Thinks orange text is better than purple text.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows Orange text is better than blue text too :benson
- Got ninja'd :chlol
- Has the largest collection of favorite wrestlers I've ever seen :surprise:*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks orange text is better than blue text.









Fellow mark of AJ Styles.

Probably misses Brittany in TNA.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Instead of wanting Brittany to be in TNA, he wishes he were in Brittany. 

distant cousin of Mr. Roboto, domo domo



May want to form the Blue Velvet Revolution with me!*


----------



## Gandhi

- Met a drunk at a wrestling event once in the 80s who was yelling at Iron Sheik "YOU IRANIAN CORKSUCKER"
- Hulk Hogan was one of his childhood heroes
- Hated Andrea from The Walking Dead


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May have seen the Gandhi movie
Another sig change
Offline*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*On line, On Point and on board with the Diva Revolution

Stands up for Brie Bella and more people should :yes

would also lie down for Brie Bella.

Needs a Larger Couch for his attic! ::yes*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Broseph
Also "stands at attention" for Brie Mode
Will come down to IKEA with me to buy the couch 2morrow
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Will have an all night Farley Marathon with me

we will drink nothing but Faygo and eat nothing but every poptart flavor known to man

Will listen to the extend mix version of Brie Mode :yes*


----------



## CJ

*- Partying with my VP :woo
- Going to Ikea later :WHYYY
- Knows I don't hold BABW down in the gif thread :shrug*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy CJ 2016
Rooting for team PCB at SummerSlam
Knows WWE are WWEtarded because thats all they came up with when they had a whole week to get a new name*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows PCB is a terrible name & is close to PCP :lol
- Knows I'm glad Bayley won & my sig is due for an update 
- Taking his Uncle to Ikea later*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Bayley better win the Women's title Takeover.

Marks for Seth Rollins. :Cocky

A really great poster. :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Bayley better win! 




May enter The World Series of Poker this year

May have been inspired to use his blue text by the







*


----------



## Trublez

*My good buddy SHIV. 
Used to SHIV everyday many many moons ago. 
Needs to add :LIGHTS, :avon and :henry3 to his sig if he hasn't already. :lmao*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*I could add those, but I think there are already 25, but those are good ones, so never say never

Would probably like to see this one :finger

Would huff and puff and blow Seleme's....house down. *


----------



## Trublez

*He's right about that. :finger
Needs to donate some of his points like the good man he is. :wink2:
While he adores Decker, he still doesn't adore her as much as he does Bryan and that's a :fact*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know it is better to give than it is to receive

want to receive something from Chelsie Aryn

Should know that :finger is turning me on :mark:*


----------



## Trublez

*- Would probably







at this post then. :rileylol http://www.wrestlingforum.com/51374306-post42.html

-Probably wants Bryan to return soon.

-Should know that I've been getting a good nights sleep these last few days. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*:damn I need to take up smoking after that.

Good to know he is getting his sleep. Gotta be able to prowl at night and stalk his prey

Should know that :ambrose is still up to his same old sheananigans

May become the Sscretary of :datass in CJ &NLC joint production*


----------



## Ahem...

- Has a* red border* :fuckyeah

- Has a 2010-NXT-pre-beard-buried-by-Cole-soon-to-be-fired-temporarily-for-chocking-Justin-Roberts-with-a-tie-what-the-fuck-that-was-bullshit-why,-WWE,-why? Bryan avatar...

- Posts in *purple* to match Leanna's bikini (or is it blue?)...


----------



## CJ

*- Regular in here :JLC3
- Team Superman (Y)
- Should know that bikini is purple :fact








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*










Best thing ever in purple Greater than Cena or Barney:fact

Wants to have a personal summit with Decker and maybe climb those peaks! kada*


----------



## CJ

*- Still covering the P :gameover
- Knows Decker will be the First Lady 
- Building a rope bridge between the attic & his tree house :jericho2*


----------



## Trublez

*








Now knows I'm not the only one that thinks that. :rileylol
His response will now either be A) :tripsscust B) :nah C) :finger or D) :shrug*


----------



## Chrome

*Nice new avy
Still part of the RBR
Joined the same year Shivy did*


----------



## CJ

*- Posts in green :goaway
- Probably made those sagat smilies (Y)
- Likes Basketball*



Trublez said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now knows I'm not the only one that thinks that. :rileylol
> His response will now either be A) :tripsscust B) :nah C) :finger or D) :shrug*












:shrug


----------



## Trublez

*Picked D. :shrug
Uses the red skin to browse WF. 
Knows @Chrome stole my font color. :mj2*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I like Becky's leg drops :shrug
- Uses the blue skin to browse the forum
- Knows I'm shocked @Chrome would do such a heinous thing :surprise:*


----------



## Chrome

*Knows I only did it because I didn't want to use yellow 
Probably uses the red when browsing the forum
Can always count on him to update his Becky sig*


----------



## Addychu

FEET
FEET
FEET


----------



## CJ

*- Has her own smilie :surprise:
- Friendly (Y)
- Likes Pokemon*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that I,too, love those Becky legdrops.

would like to see Becky drop it like its hot

Should know I tried to make the aforementioned rope bridge out of EZ Cheese but it didnt work too well.*


----------



## CJ

*- Has poor construction skillz :no:
- Knows Becky is the best female wrestler on the roster :fact
- Got Leanna's P on lockdown :gameover*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Needs a lock pick or maybe a lock prick!

Closet Jenga fan

His Bayley smiley is gaining international acclaim.

Didnt eat any taytos today!*


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

say 3 things? 

came in 3rd place in a 1-on-1 thumb wrestling match 
long lost member of the Dudleys (YES YES YES Dudley) 
will have a feature length film about his life with Brad Pitt starring in the lead role, (it was a role Brad wanted apparently)


----------



## Ahem...

- Akeem :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Thinks Naitch is the GOAT

- Allegedly has mic skills.


----------



## Trublez

*Pops in here from time to time.
Probably carries his cough medicine everywhere he goes.
Should like John Cena based on his superhero tastes. 8*D*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has a new avatar :nice

Should tell ne who she is.

She opens her mouth too much but I'm sure the Wolf knows a way to put that to good use! :curry2*


----------



## Kenny

incorporated :yes very well!
has liked what ive been watching lately
liked the green rep


----------



## CJ

*- Aussie
- Great avatar :done
- Likes his suits (Y) *


----------



## Chrome

*I'm keeping the dark green color 
Usually keeps his posts short and sweet
Thinks the Fresh Prince reboot is a bad idea*


----------



## Vox Machina

Posted a thing about himself for CJ's three things :WTF2
Loves Jay Cutler and doesn't care if you know it
Helps me with smileys


----------



## CJ

*- Doesn't listen to my advice :no:
- Knows if I post more than one sentence I really care :lol
- Keeps his perversions on the down-low 

Soul Cat

- Is a bad cat that ninja's people :benson
- Has a purple border now :goaway
- Needs to make BBR a sig*


----------



## Vox Machina

Should know I had to use a purple border for this particular avatar
Will be happy when I go back to one of my red border ones
Loves his orange text


----------



## CJ

*- Is nice, pleasant, friendly & helpful 
- Knows I'll be happier when he's rocking a Becky or LD avatar 
- May enter the SS poster competition or already has & I missed it *


----------



## Gandhi

- Follows Leanna Decker on twitter
- Posts A LOT in the Celebrities Picture Thread
- Posts A LOT in the Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread


----------



## CJ

*- Likes to capitalize "A LOT" for some reason :lol
- Has opinions
- Fan of Ramsey Bolton *


----------



## Gandhi

Has opinions?

Really mate? lmao

- Is a fan of Becky
- Is a fan of Rusev
- Thinks the Authority got tedious


----------



## Vox Machina

Definitely has opinions
Wants thelad to return
Only Egyptian on the forum


----------



## Trublez

*Always has Becky looking strong in his sig. :lol
Online right now.
Knows I love Becky's different suplex variations. :banderas

Double ninja'd. 
Needs to stick with one avatar. :side:
Really picking up on the GFX stuff. (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*- Got ninja'd by the Cat with a soul :rileylel
- Added text to his avatar :WHYYY
- Has strong opinions *


----------



## Vox Machina

Ch-ch-ch-ch-cherry bomb! :moyes1
Always causing trouble
Doesn't like my many avatars :wee-bey

Damn CJ

Thinks Trublez's avatar looks better without text
Actually used the WHYYY smiley :WHYYY3
Hates Jericho's tattoos


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Replaced a sexy Renee avatar with a Green Alien.
Just got Ninja'd by me in the Chatbox.
Is into the KKK and Necromancy.


----------



## CJ

*- Is from Canada
- Strongly dislikes my Bayley smilie
- Makes gfx*


----------



## dashing_man

1- awesome avatar

2- loves ginger heads :lmao:

3- lifetime premium member :kurt


----------



## CJ

*- Not a fan of redheads :WTF2
- Dislikes Punk
- Probably fluent in French*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The originator of orange, at least in this thread

Should know that I like that Bayley smiley which he made

May like potato pancakes. :shrug*


----------



## CJ

*- Wrong about the pancakes but knows I like potato bread 
- Knows Orange is taking over 
- Needs to get a contractor in to finish his treehouse :benson*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should come help us build out treehouse
Knows we are going from a treehouse to the White House
Knows that he is the only logical choice for president in 2016*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Is part of some forum club called RBR.
Probably building a treehouse for said club.
Posts in colour and bold font like his 'club mates'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*NLC

Is High on PCB. Somebody change that name!

Please make this the official fruit pie of the RBR









Knows that New talent Losing to Cena is not a good prescription to get one over. *

*Ninjaed by Champ

Likes Rita Ora

Likes Shay 

Probably likes Jennifer Connelly based on his new sig.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Got Ninja'd by me.
Knows what kind of women I like.
Posted a ridiculously large pic of something similar to what I used to eat as a kid.


----------



## CJ

*- Ninja'd Shiv
- Made a HBK smilie :clap
- Has made a ton of sigs for people*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*new Becky and Bayley sig! :woo

Is the Carl Jung of this board with how he gets into people's heads

Going to watch Summerslam this year, but probably not live. *


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

After seeing his edited picture I realized it is definitely what I used to eat as a kid :lol
Will probably never change his signature theme.
Ditto on the avy.


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I made Bayley look as strong as possible in my sig :evil
- Should Have Invited Vickie Guerrero to his party 
- Likes his muffins

CVDQ

- From Van City
- Is an A+ gfx guy
- Probably likes Poutine*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Just got a taste of my amazing Ninja abilities.
Should post that the last thing he ate was my Ninja fist.
Should look over his shoulder the next time he posts in here.


----------



## CJ

*- Making threats in here & the smilie thread :surprise:
- Knows everyone in here gets ninja'd eventually
- Likes Shay a lot*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Got fisted at the wrong end :bryanlol

knows this thread has become:




Must unlearn if he is to avoid getting ninja'ed :yoda*


----------



## Kenny

should know im a cesaro fan
might know i feel like KFC now 
was probably thrilled by RAW :yes (just watched today)


----------



## CJ

*- Behind on Raw
- Behind in his sig 
- Ceasro fan :JLC3*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that Champ will get ninja'd himself one day. :rileyclap
Admires my ability to not give a fuck if I upset the marks. 
Should probably give Soul Cat advice on how to develop the attention span to be able to stick with one avatar. :lmao

I'm just messing with ya, Soul. :lol

*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Using green text.

Has a damn good sig.









Hopes Seth Rollins retains at SummerSlam.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Wade Barret fan
- Watches Lucha Underground
- Thinks the Rusev flag is hilarious


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Clone High.

From Egypt.

Cutting a shoot promo to get over. *


----------



## CJ

*- Pentagon Jr fan :mckinney
- Knows the smilie height limit is 95px 
-







*


----------



## Trublez

*Third time in a row I'm naming 3 things about him. 0
His real life first name begins with "C". 
Once stole my avatar. 8*D*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that the CJ stands for Cthulu Jones :fact

Wants to eat those cupcakes in his sig

has never watched The Eastenders, maybe :shrug*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that its just known as "Eastenders" with no "The". 
And also that I used to watch it at one point although my sister still does religiously. :lol
Wants me to bite Carol's panties. :surprise:


Spoiler



:evil


*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Ass Baby Wolf The Ass Aficionado 
His pack of wolves go on panty raids together apparently
Still rocking the green text, so happy we are all doing this! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Nuevo Lucha Campeone

Sent me and the harem out to buy some slim jims and Nachos Laden with extra Cheese

Going to mark out over Takeover , especially if Bayley takes the title :mark:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Bayley BETTER fuckin win
Knows we will celebrate with the finest cuisine of toaster pastries and juggalo juice
In our little Tree House of Horrors with Bart Simpson and our best friend Side Show Bob*


----------



## CJ

*- Wants Bayley to win & so do I :bayley
- Really loves dat juggalo juice
- Best friends with Side Show Bob :WTF2*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*








Legend of using the :WTF2 gif
Knows Becky should be getting a title match at SummerSlam but the team match should be great*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Colonel Jujubee :woo:woo:woo

ate a ninja fist for brunch :bryanlol

probably thinks i have an accent, when it is HE, who has an accent! *
*
ninja'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ninja Loco Caleum, the craziest ninja this side of the Mississippi

Knows that Sideshow Bob> Sideshow Mel

has an aerobic weight loss program that has everyone jazz dancing to a Brie Mode/Becky theme mix.*


----------



## CJ

*- Got ninja'd bad :chlol
- Knows everyone in the world has an accent :jericho2
- Should know I actually had a turkey sandwich :shrug*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*I couldnt understand what he wrote because of his "accent"

would wear a perfume called eau d'Becky

would rather hear Becky cry Ohhhhh!!!*


----------



## Trublez

*Making fun of Northern Irish accents. :surprise:
If asked if this upsets him CJ would probably say :nah.
Still secretly Shivs. :rileylel*


----------



## CJ

*- Causing trouble all over the forum :benson
- Probably can't wait for Takeover
- Put the "P" in PCB 







*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably made that gif. :rileyclap
Should provide evidence of me "causing trouble all over the forum". :side:
Did someone mention PCP??? :vince *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I'm not a tout & won't be compiling evidence of his trublez
- Knows the name PCB is trash :Out
- Knows Becky wooooos better than Charlotte







*


----------



## Trublez

*Also knows that Becky looks better than Charlotte. :ti
Would like to see Becky on Ultimate Surrender. kada
Likes girls with "funny hair colors" like my current avy. *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows that everyone knows Becky looks better than Charlotte :chlol
- Knows Uncle Shivster probably can't understand a word Becky says :bryanlol
- Will soon have the third highest amount of posts in this thread :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know it's not what's coming out of Becky's mouth rather what's going into hers that interests me. :curry2

Puts the B in PcB while I just want to put the D in it.

Would love to see Becky dominate in LU, which she would. :yes*


----------



## CJ

*- English is not his first language :chlol
- Is a feeder :WTF2
- Got deported from England :Out*


----------



## Vox Machina

*Uses smileys in approximately 78% of the things he lists
Should start making sigs again
Wants the Lass Kicker to take away the L and put it in place of the K :moyes7*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes Pokemon.
Now posting in color. 
Knows that I'm scared for Becky's safety based on SHIV's recent posts. :woah*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows Becky could kick Shiv's ass :fact
- Spelled colour without a "u" :WTF2
- Doesn't watch Eastenders :what*


----------



## Trublez

*- Now knows that I alternate between American English and British English when I type on here. 

- Because Eastenders has too many fucking classless and annoying chavs. ut :tripsscust

- Will probably never tire of updating his Becky sigs. :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

*Keeps getting Cherry Bomb stuck in my head
Doesn't like soap operas
Hasn't been repped my me in a while :hmm*


----------



## CJ

*- Doesn't proof read his posts 
- Posting in blue :mckinney
- Likes his pokemon*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*drinks water from a mountain reservoir

Does not like The Mountain from GOT

got GFX game and should have more boardwide fame from it.*


----------



## Trublez

*Fake GFX guy. :maury
Knows that CJ would rather gain fame from gif making than GFX.
Eats a lot.*


----------



## CJ

*- Still posting in that awful shade of green :eyeroll2
- Probably enjoys watching cricket :WHYYY
- Eats some sort of rabbit food cereal for breakfast :no:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that people shouldnt rub me the wrong way

wants to be rubbed the right way by DB Decker and Becky , not :bryanlol

knows that cricket is boring as sin, especially the multi day matches.*


----------



## CJ

*- Sharpening his favorite shiv :woah
- Would like to get rubbed all over by Nikki B :nikki
- Not a Dodgers fan*


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks I like cricket for some reason. :rudy
Doesn't like green. :finger
Wants a threesome with 2 specific redheads.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I think all English people watch cricket, drink tea & riot over football results :rileylel
- Knows redheads do it better
- Looking forward to Summer v Lana :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*I don't drink tea.
I don't watch cricket.
And I certainly don't riot over football results. *

















:finger


----------



## CJ

*- Probably enjoys morris dancing :rileylol
- Has probably used the channel tunnel more than once
- Would enjoy seeing Rusev beating Dolph Ziggler into the ground*


----------



## Bushmaster

-Has the most posts in this thread

-probably knows a hundred things about each regular poster here

- Might have to choose whether he's on Team Orange or Team Red


----------



## Chrome

*Boston native
Not real happy with the way the Red Sox have played this year
Probably wants a free :brady shirt if he hasn't gotten one already*


----------



## Tony

- Ready for Jay Cutler's inevitable MVP season
- Has no care in the world
- Only cares about FEET


----------



## Chrome

*Ready for :romo to have an MVP-caliber season too
Cares about the Bulls :drose
Cute sig*


----------



## Ahem...

- Doesn't care
- Resides in Chiiiicaaagoooooo
- Prefers Chrome over Firefox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Prefers our yellow sun to a red sun.

does not want to be "faster than a speeding bullet" in the bedroom.

is either up very late or is an early riser.*


----------



## Ahem...

- Should know SLEEP IS FOR DA WEAK

- Iz a HOF inductee who doesn't shiv

- Sig is no where to be found at this point...(where's leanna bruh? ;_; )


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Coughing Clark of the rBr
#TeamNoSleep :fuckyeah
Might be related to EXCUSE ME! Vickie Guerrero.*


----------



## dashing_man

loves arrogant champions

loves anime

is a 10 year old member of WF


----------



## CJ

*- Messi fan
- Loves cricket
- Looking forward to Brock vs Undertaker :mark:*


----------



## dashing_man

CJ said:


> *- Messi fan
> - Loves cricket
> - Looking forward to Brock vs Undertaker :mark:*


wtf. how did you know i'm a messi fan, loves cricket :rollins4


----------



## CJ

*- Honest and Loyal
- Supports Barcelona :messi
- Forgot what he put in his profile *


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to quit it with the English stereotypes. :cuss:
Knows that Messi and Ronaldo are the 2 best football players in the world.
Probably enjoyed the giant Leanna Decker gif I repped him some time ago.*


----------



## CJ

*- Not a stereotypical Englishman :WTF2
- Knows I did enjoy that & the chicks with guns :mark:
- Enjoys fish & chips & complaining about the weather :chlol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Stereotypes the English.

Likes chicks with guns.

Hopes Bayley wins the NXT Womens title.*


----------



## dashing_man

thinks Undertaker's hand means being his girlfriend :taker2

loves Scott Steiner for some weird reason

favorites are hbk, rock, austin, sting, foley, randy savage and flair


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably dislikes CM Punk
- Is from Canada
- Is a fan of Messi


----------



## Trublez

*Loves GoT.
Loves Layla.
Loves thelad1985.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes the green

likes Snow White

sends memorable reps.

*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Bryan Danielson.

Marks for Buddy Peacock.

Marks for Lloyd Boner.*


----------



## Ahem...

- Knows Sting is among the GOATs 

- Has a creepy ass sig

- Better hope he's relatively new here


----------



## Trublez

*Scared of Pentagon Jr as he should be.
Not as much as Kryptonite, though.
From the capital of England.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Would be scared if Daniel Brayn faced Brock Lesnar
- Like me, thinks Becky looks better than Charlotte
- Has a woman on his signature who I find attractive


----------



## Ahem...

- Is Mahatma Motherfuckin' Gandhi

- is cutting a shoot promo to get himself over

- is also making a name for himself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Needs to make some friends, so I sent him a friend request.

might have am imperfect Bizarro duplicate poster he is feuding with.

Has ridden on the Tube.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Is obsessed with Daniel Bryan

Like signatures with pandas shooting machine guns and crude pictures of ladies opening their legs

Has a username that I have no idea what it means.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

From New Jersey.

Doesn't like white ropes.

Does like Paul London.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Would mark for a Nikki Bella vs Eva Marie feud

Might think that Eva is the future of the division

Supports all red everywhere including his border. Viva la red border revolucion!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't shiv.

Doesn't pay rent.

Does adore Decker.


----------



## Ahem...

- Resides in Fearless

- AMAZING AVATAR

- AMAZING SIG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Kal El

Hands out L's to trolls

Loves the Mademoiselles.*


----------



## Tony

- Appreciates good wrestling
- Appreciates Leanna Decker's snatch even more
- Has a problem with monkey boys


----------



## chemical

IDONTSHIV said:


> *Likes Kal El
> 
> Hands out L's to trolls
> 
> Loves the Mademoiselles.*


Has a user name that makes me giggle every time I read it or think about it. I don't know what it is about it, but it's just funny to me and I love it.  <3

Seems to come up with a new open leg image every other week. I used to block the images on principle but now it's just comical to me so I don't bother anymore.

Is a huge Daniel Bryan fan it seems...


----------



## A$AP

chemical said:


> Has a user name that makes me giggle every time I read it or think about it. I don't know what it is about it, but it's just funny to me and I love it.  <3
> 
> Seems to come up with a new open leg image every other week. I used to block the images on principle but now it's just comical to me so I don't bother anymore.
> 
> Is a huge Daniel Bryan fan it seems...


canadian :subban7

balor fan :subban5

female :subban6


----------



## dashing_man

A$AP said:


> canadian :subban7
> 
> balor fan :subban5
> 
> female :subban6


CANADIAN :hunter

Love Baseball :hunter

likes to flirt with girls :ambrose


----------



## CJ

*- Brock fan
- Undertaker fan
- Learning to break kafabe*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Slight chance they're a Becky Lynch fan.

Cant surrender.

Red border.


----------



## CJ

*- Needs some gifs made/resized :eva2
- Been absent from this thread for a while
- Strongly dislikes Seth Rollins *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves the Decker.

Rollins fan.

#LynchForDivasChamp


----------



## CJ

*- Big Nikki fan :nikki
- Doesn't like indie darlings
- Probably wants Nikki to break AJ's record*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been correct in all his EvaMaryse facts.

Posts regularly in this thread.

Futbol fan.


----------



## CJ

*- Picked a winner (Y)
- Has faith in Eva :eva2
- Waiting eagerly for Rollins to drop the title*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Huge Becky Lynch mark.

#AllOrangeEverything 

Four years on WC.


----------



## Trublez

*Hates all the Shield guys. 
Probably started watching NXT to see Eva Marie's progress. :lol
Lives on the other side of the pond from me.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat booty.

Ended the back and forth between me and CJ.

Has troubles or creates them.


----------



## Mox Girl

Is apparently from Australia, not far from me

Likes completely different wrestlers to me

Has about 1300 more posts than I do


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Shield fan.

Is a girl.

Lives in the greatest country in the history of ever!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Nice new avi and sig! :nice

Will be happy when Nikki sets the Divas title record

Would enjoy a Rock vs Brock Mania match!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has an epic sig that someone creates drama and hate.

Spreads Decker's spread.

Still lives rent free.


----------



## Trublez

*Nice Trish sig. :smile2:
Has great taste in women.
Flippy indy "hacks" piss him off. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Insulted the Goddess Maryse.

Still has that sig booty though.

Posts regularly in this thread.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that AllRedEverything will soon be taking over, baby!!! :eva2
Needs to tell me where this Fearless University is. 
I mean, he shouldn't be the only one that gets to study Nikki's tits in depth for 3 years plus get a degree out of it at the end too. :side:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Will be disappointed to find out there's no more openings at FUA.

Can study in my class once I have my degree.

Red Nation.


----------



## Trublez

*Just broke my heart and shattered my dreams. :mj2
Knows that's a very small class with just him, Spears and Cena. :evil
Wants an orgy with Maryse, Eva Marie, Lita & Nikki. :sodone*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has shattered dreams.

Would make the class too big.

Has his own production company.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Has a great sig pic. (Y)
Hails from down under.
Has 2,446 posts.


----------



## Trublez

*Joined the same month as me.
Huge Bryan fan.
Watches NJPW.*


----------



## CJ

*- Wants to go to Fearless University :nikki
- Rocking a red border :nice
- Hasn't changed his sig in a while*


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't changed his avatar for even longer.
Started the whole RBR thing.
Coloured usertitle.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I'll get a new avatar for Christmas 
- Knows the whole RBR thing started because of all the Bella's requests in the gif thread
- Wants to enroll in Fearless University, while I attend the school of the K-nox *


----------



## Trublez

*600+ posts in this thread.
100,000+ rep points.
Posts 50 times a day in the Celeb thread.*


----------



## CJ

*- Likes to exaggerate :agree:
- Knows that 2435/98 = 25 :nerd:
- 3rd highest number of posts in this thread :woo*


----------



## Tony

- Would fight IDONTSHIV for Leanna Decker
- Ability to not surrender givers him an advantage
- May find Becky Lynch to be a suitable replacement for Leanna Decker


----------



## Trublez

*From the same state as IDONTSHIV.
Is very much into sports.
Should know that reverse image searching his sig was by far the best decision I've made today. :banderas*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would probably be pissed if Seth Rollins loses to John Cena at SummerSlam.

Likes to use green text.

Use to be called Bigby Wolf.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic in Blue
Loves some Fireside Chat
Loves lucha*


----------



## chemical

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Would probably be pissed if Seth Rollins loses to John Cena at SummerSlam.
> 
> Likes to use green text.
> 
> Use to be called Bigby Wolf.*


Has a creepy signature

Has way too many wrestlers listed in his signature.

Seems gothic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Female

Has dabbled in many religions

very open-minded person

Ninja'ed by the Ninja Lethal Combatant *


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd.
Female.
Finn Balor fan.

Posted at the exact same minute as me.
Like me, doesn't use colored font outside of this thread.
Second most posts here.*


----------



## Chrome

*Gets ninja'd a lot
Might be annoyed that I took his color
Will love my latest rep to him*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes green

just sent me an interesting Lita/Tish green rep

May prefer the red ones more.

Supposedly has a rivalry with a troll. :nah their rivalry is like a bug is a rival to a windshield.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My Uncle, I have missed you!
Is never eeevvveeerrrr forgetting Pop Tarts AGAINE
Should know people were chanting "We Want Virgil" at last night's wrestling show and the ring announcer said they couldn't afford him! hahaha.*


----------



## Ahem...

- *rbr*









- Posts in *Red&Bold* to solify himself as a true *rBr* member









- Is the current reigning prince of somewhere called PAIN


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Clark of the Coughs
Jack of All trades
Brother of Brothers, rBr 4-Life!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I marked for We want Virgil! :mark:

Was worried he had hopped a train with Virgil and moved to Suplex City

Knows I am envious of him going to that indy show! :yes Wish more wrestlers showed that passion Shane Douglas showed! :fuckyeah*


----------



## Gandhi

@ Noctis Lucis Caleum

- Thinks Nikki Bella is an excellent divas champion (N)
- Watches anime
- Hates Rusev (N)

@ IDONTSHIV

- Just ninjad me
- Gets A LOT of likes from DarkLady
- Likes cheeseburgers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Decisively won an argument in Rants yesterday!

Not afraid to post his picture

Likes GOT and the lad*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is one of the nicest posters around.
Has alot of good points always
Quality poster and Quality Uncle*


----------



## CJ

*- Looking to update his avi & sig :hmm
- Went to an Indy show last night (Y)
- Knows Becky does it best *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Probably was doing a walkabout in Ulster

Likes homegrown women the best

Might be a fan of Car 54 Where Are You? *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants Becky Lynch to become Divas Champion, just as much as I do.

Using purple text.

Always makes great posts. :mckinney*


----------



## CJ

*- Fan of all my favorite wrestlers :JLC3
- One of the best posters in the TNA section :mckinney
- Always wins at poker *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might like the Blues Brothers
Is on a mission from God, a mission to spread the knowledge of other wrestling promotions to the masses!
PENTAGON..... *Jericho voice* - JUNIOR!

Awesome CJ Ninja
Gonna take the presidency!
Also will take Becky's hand in marriage
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Nephew Lover Conquistador

Wants to cut a shoot promo on Vince's ass

Realized that Virgil mania is running wild across PA*


----------



## CJ

*- My VP :JLC3
- Hopefully likes the avi & sig I just made 
- Good guy with great taste in favorite female wrestlers :mckinney

SHIV

- Ninja'd me :WHYYY
- Great friend (Y)
- Can always be relied upon to bring the Tayto's *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Me the VP? :WTF2

Knows I am invisible like the Predator

Knows that Virgil will loan him a deluxe box for his honeymoon with Becky.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the chances of being Ninjad at this very moment are high
Could be Shiv, Could be CJ, could be The Eggman
Whoever it is is still my friendzie though! Or in Shiv's case Unczie!*


----------



## CJ

*- Updated his sig & avy :JLC3
- Still impossible to mention 
- Knows quotes work though *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Appreciates Rusev's improvement.

Quality poster.

Loves using orange text.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*
prefers Pentagon to the Octagon

Has cero miedo of this happening to him!









Likes







:datass*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*








Knows the streak belongs to the real conqueror
EAT. SLEEP. BEG. REPEAT. (Some nights he does NOT eat of course)*


----------



## Tony

- Has become a staple in this thread
- Would be an intern for Miz TV
- Would mark if The Miz watches anime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*captivating new sig

wants to get a rubber ducky and shuck ducky quack quack with his sig chick

Likes the Cowboys who will have a better season than the 49'ers this season. :fact*


----------



## CJ

*- Probably loves some N64 
- Should add a rubber duck to his sig :agree:
- Planet of the Apes fan*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to see alot of new things in Uncle's sig
Wants to see alot more of Becky
Also Wants to see what Cena sees every night*


----------



## CJ

*- Wishes he was John Cena just for one night :nikki
- Knows I like Uncle Shiv's Decker spreading sig :mckinney
- Can't wait for Bayley to win the NXT Women's title :bayley
*


----------



## Trublez

*Specifically set to change his avatar at Christmas for some reason.
Will change his sig in the next 2 days.
Knows that NLC is the only one that can be bothered to use coloured font outside of this thread.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that Yall lacking in dedication to the colored text
I don't blame you though
Also knows that... LADIES AND GENTLEMEN BOYS AND GIRLS CHILDREN OF ALL AGES! RED BORDER REVOLUTION PROUDLY BRINGS TO YOU ITS SOON TO BE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS OF THE WOOOOOOORLD.... THE PRINCE OF PAIN NLC AND THE BAD ASS BABY WOLF, THE WF-AGE-OUTLAWS!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is very quotable

Might want to be attacked by this rack









Likes watching Bayley back dat ass up!









Extra Nikki just because:







Extra Brie too!







*


----------



## CJ

*- Turning this into the WoW thread :sodone
- Knows I approve (Y)
- Nikki's rack :nikki*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'm always naming 3 things about him.
MVP of this thread. 
Knows that SHIV is overusing gifs here not that I don't like it, though. :side:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I dont see a DONT OVER USE GIF sign posted here :finger :bryanlol

Burning that Midnight oil now

want to apprentice under Nikki's rack. :yes*


----------



## CJ

*- Letting BABW know it's past his bedtime :bryanlol
- Can post all the gifs he wants in here 
- Needs to start using the purple outside this thread :benson*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows it is time we invaded all threads we post in with our fabulous colors
Also knows that RAW IS BECKY
Cinnamon poptart Junkie*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I need to remember to spread the purple outside this thread

Knows that Leanna spreads the purple

His favorite Kool aid may be Purple saurus Rex







*

*OOPS that Ninja Nephew Noctis nuked me. 

Spreading the colored text nation wide

Knows that is easier than Pimpin'

Wants to help me make a go cart, so Virgil and I can ride to the grocery store in style on our legendary Faygo and Poptart runs!*


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd.
Won't spread the purple outside of this thread. :hayden3
Didn't really make GFX so who's to say he doesn't shiv. :hmm:*


----------



## CJ

*- Probably dislikes travelling on the underground & prefers to drive everywhere
- Causes trouble everywhere except my cp :cry
- Has a theme song




*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows how to keep things in confidence, unlike others

Legit nice guy :yes

Has a theme song too 



 :bryanlol

*


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks I'm CJ from Baywatch :nah
- Going go karting with Virgil :WTF2
- Needs one of these to go with his purple text 







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know we will make a sidecar for you to join in on the ride.

might think the Last thing eaten thread should be on the side of a milk carton. A lot of people cant find it! :cuss:

Would mark over a Becky/Bayley feud over the NXT title.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*




Knows the presidental march theme should be this





Gonna change his sig after 2morrow.

MY UNCLE
MY NINJA








My never ending source of Pop Tarts and other yummy snacks*


----------



## CJ

*- Bella's, poptarts & juggalo juice. Sounds like a great party 
- Can predict the future 
- Wears his Bayley shirt with pride :bayley*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Party on Wayne!
Knows its party time all the time
Knows that rBr is LARGER THAN LIFE





*


----------



## Kratosx23

Posted a Backstreet Boys song in this thread. ut

Fan of women's wrestling... I think I'm the only sane person in this thread.

Miz fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Backstreet Boys are awesome!
Should show some respect for the backstreet boys and women's wrestlers!!!!! 
Big Lebowski and Mortal Kombat fan at least! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that The Dude Abides

May have supported the Back Seat Boys in Czw and ROH

was a fan of The Triple Threat in ECW!*


----------



## CJ

*- Shived his last 6 room mates. Virgil better watch out 
- His go kart better look like something out of Mario Kart :benson
- Great taste in women, as demonstrated by his sig & celeb posts :bow*


----------



## Kratosx23

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *
> Should show some respect for the backstreet boys and women's wrestlers!!!!!
> *


Yeah, I'll pass on that. Thanks. 

Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: Land of No Surrender.
Posts: 6,058


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't respect the Backstreet Boyz (not that I blame you.)

Should respect women's wrestlers.

Hates what WWE has done to Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose just as much as I do.*


----------



## Tony

- Looking forward to The Hateful Eight
- Prefers mic skills over in-ring skills
- Knows the ASOIAF books forwards and backwards

EDIT ninja'd:

- CERO MIEDO
- Has a condo in Suplex City
- Watches Lucha Underground in said condo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a wonderful sig. :mckinney

From LA.

Knows the Young Bucks are awesome!







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic avy and sig, especially the sig.
It is unknown weather he actually is s.X.e. irl 












OWWW Scuba Steve! DAMN YOU!
Ninjad me, sneaky eggman that he is!
Knows Samoa Joe needs to teach Cena a proper STF*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Learned to Never Loan Virgil a go Cart. He is selling it for scrap as we speak! 

Knows we need to go bowling









Wants to go through the drive thru with this guy:







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows The Jesus and The Virgil are on our Bowling team
All Purple Everything
Knows his nephew is a Straight-A college student








*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that The Franchise Shane Douglas> Dean Douglas

Want to hug Bayley and drink this with her until they are tipsy









Will defend the six man titles with CJ and the Wolfy B against all enemies foreign and domestic.

is a super genius














*


----------



## Tony

- Currently in a war with CJ over Leanna Decker
- Doesn't shiv
- Could be lying about that


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks me & Shiv are at war :nah
- Would mark for a Punk return
- Needs some colored text *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Denies being at war.

Orange.

Should have an orange border.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Wants to bathe with Maryse
Currently attending the AU branch of Fearless University
Member of the Red Nation*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A cat with a soul.

Anime fan.

5k posts in a year.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks ***** Bella is attractive
- Thinks Nikki Bella's improvements mean shit
- Is Australian


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't care about wrestlers making improvements.

Doesn't like attractive women.

Not very peaceful.


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't mind that Nikki Bella is a garbage wrestler
- Doesn't mind that Nikki Bella looks like Khali
- Is implying I'm not peaceful because I disagree with his opinions :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Shooter
Joined when the world ended back in 2012
Might be WF's only Egyptian*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows I had to call the cops on Virgil when he wouldnt let go of my eggo

wont install cable in my tree house

Has Naked Ladies Constantly wanting to play twister with him.*


----------



## CJ

*- Snitched on Virgil :no:
- Needs cable in his tree house asap :benson
- Prince of purple *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*The OverLord of Orange

Wants to put Becky over; Lord knows he does

Should know Virgil ate the last bag of Taytos! *


----------



## CJ

*- Can be relied upon at all times :mckinney
- Needs to take some banana skins with him when he goes gokarting :lol
- Knows Virgil is getting rekted :agree:*


----------



## Vox Machina

*May or may not have changed one of the gifs in his sig :hmm
Is a ghost
Sent me a cute Decker gif*


----------



## Gandhi

@ IDONTSHIV

- Misawa fan
- Likes a lot of cheese in his pizza
- Cesaro fan

@ Soul Cat

- Likes anime
- Believes Taylor Swift is a talented pop writer
- Cesaro fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Owner of Chumps :fact

has seen The Nile

wants to give people a golden hand! :clap*


----------



## CJ

*- North Cali go kart king :bow
- Wants to visit all 50 states :agree:
- Wants to leave Virgil at lost & found :chlol*


----------



## Trublez

*- Deep down knows a slow burn push to the top of divas division will benefit Becky the most rather than just throwing the belt on her before other women that are more ready (like Sasha).

- Should speak his mind more in threads as I've never seen him quote someone to state he disagrees with them. 

- Nice guy and a big help to many people on this forum. *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows WWE suck at slow burns, so I'd like to see Becky with the belt sooner rather than later :benson
- Knows the Flair clone is getting the belt first anyways :mj2
- Knows I will follow him around the forum disagreeing with all his posts now *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fan of the Divas Revolution.

No faith in WWE's ability to book a slow burn. Rightfully so.

Is set to stalk Trublez.


----------



## Trublez

*His usertitle contradicts his lack of a red border. :cudi
New Day fan. :dance
Wants to be breast fed by Nikki. kada
*


----------



## CJ

*- Noticed EvaMaryse doesn't have a red border 
- Looking over his shoulder for the first post I'll disagree with :benson
- Would :mark: for a Tamina Diva's title win...:nah
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wonders where the wanderer has gone to.

Will name his first child Spud to honor his love for potatoes

Eats wee Irish folf for breakfast.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dislikes Charlotte.

Knows Tamina winning the Divas title would be bullshit.

Is hopefully having a good day. (Y)

EDIT: Ninja'd

A fellow Lucha Underground fan. :JLC3

Doesn't shiv.

Is hopefully having a good day, also. (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A great guy who loves the color Blue
Partying at the Casino Night Zone
Running sonic over with a crazy vehicle*


----------



## Trublez

*Used to eat smarks for breakfast until he now started applauding people's infinite stupidity.
Miz fan.
May or may not watch Tough Enough.*


----------



## CJ

*- Watches Tough Enough to see his bae Sara Lee :rileylol
- Should ditch the Fruit & Fibre & have a full English instead 
- Would arm wrestle :henry2 to win a date with Carol*


----------



## Trublez

*- Obsessed with what I eat for breakfast.

- Knows that Sara Lee is a talentless hack and that her winning the show due to being "nice" is a complete and utter embarrassment. 

- Would drag his balls through a million miles of broken glass just to have the opportunity to lick the toilet that Leanna Decker...ok I'll stop. :side:*


----------



## CJ

*- Turned heel on his bae Sara Lee :surprise: She must have blocked him on twitter :bryanlol
- Knows breakfast is the most important meal of the day :benson
- Likes warm beer & standing in queues *


----------



## Chrome

*Gave me some Leanna Decker rep this morning :durant3
Probably loved my rep to him yesterday :bron2
Hopes Becky gets a pin tonight*


----------



## CJ

*- Likes Decker's soles :surprise:
- Knows who I mark for :agree:
- Stole Trublez green text color :no:*


----------



## Trublez

*Sent me a huge ass rep the other day. :lol
Repping the green like me although he may be sued by TBZ Productions if he gets on my bad side. 
Knows that Internet Explorer is the drizzling shits.

Ninja'd me despite the fact I used the preview function. 
Hates feet, even Decker's especially if they were stinky. :lmao
Happy to hear that Soul Cat entered the Summerslam poster competition.
*


----------



## El Dandy

- favorite board game may/may not be Trouble
- agrees with the statement that Drake is the kind of dude that stops at red lights when he plays GTA.
- has been a member for 2 years.


----------



## Tony

- Keeping up with the G1 Climax
- Plays air guitar with a chair
- Joined in October 2007


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows that board game isn't. :thumbsup
Has an intriguing sig.
Now knows where my Drake quote came from.*





Ninja'd
Fucking
Again 

Fuck everything!!! Even the green font. :finger :finger :finger


----------



## CJ

*- Reads my conversations with SC :WTF2
- Not a fan of IE (Y)
- Learning how to act so he can get a part on Casualty :WTF

Got ninja'd again :lmao*


----------



## Trublez

*- Now knows that I'm aware of him entering the competition because he (Soul Cat) told me himself.

- Has a right to laugh at me getting ninja'd by people that posted at the exact same minute as me twice in a row as its just getting pathetic at this point. 

-Thinks I'm planning on being an actor.* :WTF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Needs to learn to type faster

Is a fan of Big Ben

is a student of the female form

*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows its really down to luck and not typing speed.
Knows if I was an admin Freezing would have got permanently evicted off this forum ages ago.
Prince of purple.*


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Dat Ass
Dat Rep
Dat Green font


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Sasha is sexy, not ugly

Likes two beasts in Cesaro and Brock 

would like to make the best with two backs with The BOSS*


----------



## CJ

*- Has Gandalf guarding the P :no:
- Needs to add some Taytos to his sig :benson
- Hoping for a good Raw :agree: *


----------



## Trublez

*Too many posts in this thread.
Just used the word "good" and "RAW" in the same sentence. :|
Knows that gingers DO have souls. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that I am not interested in ginger's souls , only their holes.

the leading Rachel Riley gif guy! (Y)

Asks unsuspecting women if they want to ride on The Tube, not realizing that is what he calls his better half. :bryanlol

*


----------



## Trublez

*Still as dirty minded as ever. :no:
Although weirdly interested in the London transportation system.
2nd most posts here.*


----------



## CJ

*- Counts people's posts :lmao
- Knows I lost like 400 the other day :cry
- Not interested in an acting career*


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks I keep track of ya'll posts when in fact I just have two working eyes. :lel
Can no longer state what he had for breakfast/lunch/dinner to increase his post count. :lel
Would go on a mass shooting spree if Becky ever loses clean to Cameron or someone. :lel*


----------



## CJ

*- Not a pirate 
- Can be relied upon to bring the trublez :benson
- Knows the London underground like the back of his hand :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Studying Business.
Knows that the London Underground can get crowded as fuck.
Has good taste in wrestlers.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I've only been to London once 
- Also has good taste in wrestlers & women :mckinney
- Excited to see Seth retain at Summerslam :Cocky*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Seth better retain at Summerslam.
Just like how the trio will destroy whatever opponent awaits us at Summerslam.
I wonder who he'll save first if both Becky and Leanna were hanging off a cliff, tho. :hmm*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been too London. 

Posts a lot in the Celeb thread.

Knows that Rusev is the only good part of the Lana/Ziggles feud.

Nnja'd.

Doesn't care about Kane because of how hes booked.

Recently spat some water out.

Likes the booty.


----------



## Trublez

*Forgot that I made that "spat my water out in laughter" post yesterday. :lol
May or may not be "hyped" for Kane's return.
Awesome sig.*


----------



## Gandhi

@ EvaMaryse

- T Rex is his favorite dinosaur
- Is attracted to Rihanna
- Thinks New Zealand is the greatest country ever

Jesus christ, ninjas everywhere.

@ Trublez

- Just ninjad me
- Doesn't care about Kane returning
- Fan of Rusev


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that ninjas use this thread as their base. :side:
Happy that CM Chump is banned. :high5
Unfortunately, he'll be back in a few days. :fuckthis*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Forgot that he spat water out.

Didn't forget Gandhi dislikes CM Chump.

Never forgets the booty.


----------



## Trublez

*Fan of The Great One. :woo
Pink bra in sig blocking view. 
Loves tits.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows Leanna will always be the one getting saved in these scenarios he presents me with :benson
- Marks for the Bulgarian Brute :rusevyes
- Likes booty :datass*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would always save Decker.

Surrenders for Lynch.

Orange Nation.


----------



## Trublez

*
Wants to graduate Fearless University by tit fucking Nikki.
Would probably save Maryse over Eva Marie and Nikki.
Would probably save Nikki over Eva tho despite the username. Right? RIGHT???*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Somehow knows that you can graduate Fearless University by tit fucking Nikki.

Presented some terrible scenarios to me.

Was correct.


----------



## Trublez

*By "terrible" he probably means "incredibly difficult". :rileyclap
Celebrated the day AJ Lee retired.
Regular here.*


----------



## CJ

*- At this rate he'll have more posts than me in here one day :rileylol
- Loves presenting people with life or death scenarios :WHYYY
- Staying up to enjoy all 3 hours of Raw :mj2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Sleeping now with visions of "disarm hers" running through his head

learned today that it's hard to predict future numbers. :fact 

Believes if he puts an empty bag of taytos under his pillow, he will be visited by The Tayto Fairy.

*


----------



## CJ

*- Believes in karma :benson
- Sending the bill for his tree house renovations to TBZ Productions :surprise:
- Would shiv everyone he knows for a giant blueberry muffin *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Believes in the Tayto fairy.

Likes the red haired Lassies.

NXT Divas fan.


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks I believe in the Tayto fairy :nah
- Strongly dislikes Seth Rollins :Cocky
- Originally from NZ*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is ready for a weekend of Becky Lynch
Knows TakeOver will be be better than SummerSlam
Also wants Bayley to win the NXT Women's title *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows his girl Bayley is walking out of Takeover as Champion or we riot :bayley
- All about that HugLife 
- Fan of Soul Cat gfx :mckinney*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves this thread.

Denies the existence of the Tayto fairy.

Gingers!


----------



## CJ

*- Possibly believes in the existence of a "Tayto Fairy" kay
- Prefers his redheads with actual Red hair 
- Has great taste in Diva's & avatars :woo*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Only accepts new gifs in his signature.

Prefers the orange red heads.

Enough points to win every Superbowl.


----------



## CJ

*- Noticed the update 
- NFL fan (Y)
- Would mark the fuck out for a Maryse return :mark:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows I won't be around these parts much

Having a much better day than I

deserves it, though


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I've been having a good day ever since Becky dis-armed Tamina :lol
- On board with Bayley winning the NXT Women's title :bayley
- Great guy, great friend, great taste in women :bow*


----------



## Trublez

*Glad to see Becky submit Tamina.
Would take Becky over Chelsie. Right?
Is probably getting sick of my "who will you save?" comparisons. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Master of the green

Master recycler?

trailblazer of the green bud revolution.


----------



## CJ

*- Wants a hug from Bayley :bayley
- Probably roasting in the hot Cali sun bama4
- Will eat a muffin in the next 12 hours  *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Patiently awaiting the day Lucha Underground season 2 gets announced.

Posts in orange text. :woo

A quality poster. ositivity *


----------



## CJ

*- Also patiently waiting for a LU season 2 announcement :fingerscrossed
- True Blue poster 
- Fan of many promotions *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Glad that Becky won that intergender match on RAW last night

Wants Becky to Thesz Press him

knows my doctor is a complete idiot!*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows Orange is the future of the Diva's division & this thread 
- His doctor is a complete idiot :agree:
- Probably hopes there are no Tamina fans in this thread :chlol*


----------



## Trublez

*Just put "Tamina" and "fans" in the same sentence. :lose
New Becky sig. :woo
Just disagreed with EvaMaryse in a thread. roud*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Giving CJ life lessons on forum etiquette

Likes some dude named Drake...Sir Francis?

Needs to make his sig have a "butt quake", so there is more motion in it!*


----------



## Trublez

*Stealing my colours. :cuss:
Should know that I'm not trying to turn CJ into a Trublez-maker. :lol
Hope the issues he has with his doctor turn out okay. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Had his colors stolen.

Joined in April 2013.

Marks for Cesaro







*


----------



## CJ

*- Possibly made that Cesaro gif (Y)
- Big Ace's & Eights fan
- Knows Ivelisse is the baddest bitch in wrestling *


----------



## Trublez

*Forgot that he marks for Ivelisse (still baffled how TNA chose that talentless hack Lei'd Tapa over her). 
Knows PCB is a retarded name for a faction. :lol
Good guy.*


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks just because Ivelisse isn't in my sig I forgot about her :nah
- Bad influence on me :benson
- Knows Becky made Tamina look good for once :rileylel*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Likes Becky Lynch

Is apparently from the land of No Surrender. :aries2

Should know that even Becky can't make Tamina look good.


----------



## Trublez

*Makes funny threads.
Has posted in the PYP thread.
06er.
*


CJ said:


> *- Thinks just because Ivelisse isn't in my sig I forgot about her :nah
> - Bad influence on me :benson
> - Knows Becky made Tamina look good for once :rileylel*


*Sorry, I meant that "I forgot that YOU marked for her".*


----------



## CJ

*- Breaks thread etiquette to quote me :WTF2
- 3rd highest posts in here :JLC3
- Avid Coronation Street watcher *


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I like to clarify things when people confuse what I meant. :shrug
Thinks I watch Coronation Street. :ti
Became a very, very frequent poster all of a sudden in 2015. :hmm:*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows when I stopped making sigs I began to explore other parts of the forum :shrug
- Definitely watches Coronation Street :chlol
- Probably also watches Eastenders, Emmerdale, Hollayoaks, Neighbors, Home & Away & Doctors :rileylel :rileylol
*


----------



## Trublez

*:nah, :nah, :nah, :nah, :nah & :nah.*
*Trying to get under my skin right now. :cuss:
Starting watching WWE again which may have made him post more often.
*


----------



## CJ

*- Doesn't watch any British soaps. I don't know him at all 
- Eats prawn sandwiches while watching Man U games :rileylol
- Overusing my :nah smilie :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't talk about smilie usage when he only started using Riley smilies after me. :eyeroll2

Knows that its only a matter of time before everyone turns on the NXT girls due to their terrible main roster booking. 

Needs to send me a GFX tutorial. 
*


----------



## CJ

*- Using my :eyeroll2 smilie :surprise:
- Needs to pm SC for gfx tips when he comes back from vacation :benson
- Taught me the :rileylol code :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Shares my affinity for orange text

loves oranges because he likes Citrus Juice

at his Core, is a Juggernaut

wants some Jalapeno Taytos*


----------



## Trublez

*Behaving like a chameleon right now. :serious: 
Wants Rusev to CRUSH Dog Ziggler at summerslam. :rileylel
Knows Lana's character has been butchered beyond repair. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Shares my passion for green text

Should know I am on pain killers right now

shares my view that Lana is rekt. :ambrose*


----------



## Trublez

*May like green but probably doesn't share my passion for She-Hulk. 
Hope he starts to feel better soon. (Y)
Bryan fan of the highest order.*


----------



## CJ

*- Rollins fan of the highest order 
- Also a Becky fan, I hope :benson
- Needs to make more Leanna gifs :agree:*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'm a Becky fan. 
Misses me on his rep page. 
Didn't pay me back last time so why should I do it? *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow fan of Becky Lynch. :JLC3

Marking for Seth Rollins. :Cocky

Has hopefully had a good day! ositivity

CJ: Ninja'd

Another Becky Lynch fan :woo

Has posted a lot in this thread.

Is probably looking forward to the 3-team Divas tag match at SummerSlam.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I did :benson
- Forgetful 
- Wishes he could forget some of the garbage that happens on Raw :rileylol

DH

- Is a sneaky ninja :cuss:
- Watches a lot of wrestling :mckinney
- Has probably completed every sonic game (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd.
"Pay me back" as in "something I requested" not some random porn gifs.  
Knows there's a huge risk that the 3 team tag match at Summerslam could be one huge clusterfuck. :rileyclap*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that I would leave the cluster for BotchNomi and Tamina, I'll take the rest of the women to complete the word.

never goes to sleep before midnight.

Loves the night life; gots to boogie on the disco 



 *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I hope it doesn't happen :fingerscrossed
- Knows Takeover will be better than Summerslam :fact
- Becky fan :JLC3
Shiv

- Knows the preview button let me down :cuss:
- Knows it's past @Trublez bed time :chlol
- Wants to meet Charlotte McKinney :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to tell me why SHIV is so obsessed with the GMT timezone. :no:
Not a Finn Balor mark right now. 
Watch that change in a few months while claiming to be a fan all along.






























Joking btw. :woah
*


----------



## CJ

*- Would refuse a hug from Bayley :WTF2
- Not a Charlotte fan right now 
- Watch that change when she becomes Diva's Champion :mj2*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that I don't mark for "men" winning the divas championship. :ti
Makes a load of assumptions about the English.
Knows SHIV is stalking this thread in invisible mode. :ti*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*should know that I once lived in England so I know the time there

I know it almost as well as my patented green text

knows that I is invisible. :woo.*


----------



## CJ

*- Jalapeno Taytos :tripsscust
- Dropped the purple text :WTF2
- Gonna drop kick his doctor *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Glad to be a member of the orange sherbet revolution, 

knows that I want to send my doctor to the emergency room :cuss:

Need to know if he has seen Virgil? I gave him 20 bucks to go buy me some fruit rollups and some twix and he never came back!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has dropped the green text.

Got screwed by Virgil.









Knows Sasha Banks is the only worthwhile member of Team BAD. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*leader of my new found joy, the blue text movement

Should know that BAD stands for BOSS Ass &Dude or Botch,Awful and Divine.

Should know I love this guy!







*


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of Daniel Bryan
- Thinks Leanna Decker is attractive
- Fan of Brock Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is very impassioned about his heartfelt beliefs

fan of clone high

handed out a massive L to a certain poster and can't wait to do it some more!*


----------



## Ahem...

- Lives rent free
- *rBr*, brudda
- *BnP (Bold n' Purple)*


----------



## Aizen

*Was created, fashioned and designed by Jerry Siegel & Joe Shuster.

*Might want to contact the users I3ATMAN & Flash to form the WF Posters League. :hmm:


*Wrote a column the other day in the Daily Planet about wrestling forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*will have his 2 year anniversary here, one month from today.

Likes to post Sydney Maler :banderas

Likes to post Emily Sears :sodone*


----------



## Tony

- Repping the West Coast 
- I'm guessing is a San Francisco 49ers fan
- Ready for :kaep to throw bombs or to get wrecked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know that I think the owner of the 49ers has destroyed the team

Is from L.A. home of the most hated rival of The Giants, The Los Angeles Dodgers

Loves the Beastie Boys and would fight for his right to post here ; and would never Sabotage this thread!*


----------



## CJ

*- Got robbed by Virgil :WTF2
- May need the Trios team's help to track him :agree:
- Prince of Purple once again :bow*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes to post in colour.

Enjoyed Tamina's match on Raw...

Red Border...ginger haired lassies.


----------



## CJ

*- Probably doesn't like any indy darlings :hmm
- Liked Cena's promo on Rollins
- Wishes he was the Miz *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was almost right.

Wishes he was Leanna Deckers masseuse.

Changes his sig weekly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants to be part of that shower in his sig

has a rack-tacular sig

not an indy-riffic kind of fan*


----------



## Kenny

don draper fan
bigger bryan mark than me most likely 
is a great guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is a well respected veteran member of this hallowed forum

Knows I hope he is doing well. (Y)

Always has eye catching, top notch sigs, that leave me :sodone*


----------



## Trublez

*Back to the purple font. :hb
Very, very, very active on this forum.
Will powerbomb Virgil when he gets back.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Master of the green text.

Offline.

Probably misses Beth Phoenix.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*

















Knows that this guy is similar to Thanos







*


----------



## CJ

*- Back in the Purple 
- Can always be counted on
- Will one day have more posts in here than me :nah*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has more posts than Shiv.

King of the orange text.

Has a ton of posts in this thread.*


----------



## McQueen

Aces &8's

Frequently kidnaps small animals and puts them in machines

Has less posts than me, then again everyone but pyro does.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Been on this forum for a long time.

Lives on a highway jammed with broken heroes on a last chance.

Knows I probably won't have as many posts as him.*


----------



## Trublez

*Less posts than me.
Should know that I don't hate TNA as much as I'm disappointed. :frown2:
King of the deep sea blue font.*


----------



## CJ

*- Disappointed with TNA
- Good guy :mckinney
- Probably sad to read that ring rat story about his bae Sara Lee :chlol*


----------



## Bushmaster

-most likely marked out like a fangirl when Becky made Tamina tap

-posts are now in orange

-posts in the celebrity and women of wrestling sections a decent amount :wee-bey


----------



## Trublez

*- Knows that saying CJ posts in those threads a "decent amount" is the understatement of the century. :lmao

- Loves to see Sophie Dee squirt. kada

- Knows Headliner despises him for being a New Black. :no:*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows which sections I frequent :chlol
- Rollinite :JLC3
- Just called his bae Sara Lee boring :WTF2*


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks calling Sara Lee my bae 1000 times will make it true or me mad somehow. :lmao
Will mark out when Sara moves up to the main roster and pins Becky (see I can do it too).
Knows Becky spread her legs for Balor to get free wrestling training.  *


----------



## CJ

*- Is mean to me all the time :cry
- Taking the piss out of Becky :surprise: :WTF :WTF2
- Knows Sara will be too busy performing Rosa's old duties :chlol*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't wait to see Sara Lee's and Michael Hayes' sextape. :lmao
Knows I'm not mean to him, I mean how many people take time out of their day to create Decker gifs for him?
Or maybe my "banter" is too much for him too handle? *


----------



## CJ

*- Hasn't made any Decker gifs recently :no:
- Knows I may be making some right now :side:
- King of banter :bow *


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't make anything for me. 
Knows I'm not a troublemaker. :kobe3
A very good repper, the rare times he does it. :side:*


----------



## CJ

*- Wants me to make him something :hmm
- Misses me in his cp :rileylol
- Knows only a troublemaker would say that :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Misses my Decker gifs. :rileylol
Knows I need to start marking for some Playboy girl soon in order to give him material. :lol
Younger than me (I think).*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Sara Lee

knows she should change her name to Sore Lee if she is that active

longs for Cj's....green.*


----------



## CJ

*- Ditched Decker for some old guy with a beard & a robot :WTF2 :WTF2 :WTF2
- Knows about @Trublez troubling Sara Lee addiction :bryanlol
- Would secede from California if they ever banned muffins *


----------



## Trublez

*So damn obsessed with Sara Lee. :rileyclap
Almost as much as Becky. :ti
Probably can't think of anything that rhymes with orange.
*


----------



## CJ

*- Never heard of Blorenge, & I thought he was Welsh :chlol
- Has a Sara Lee shrine :chlol :bryanlol :rileylol
- Marks for Man U*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Clearly the Jarl of green rep.!

Has been hired for a Carpentry Job, namely to build my tree house.

A four-peat seems likely but he'd rather have a foursome with Becky and three clones of her.*


----------



## CJ

*- Changed his sig :goaway
- Kama Sutra related shoulder injury :chlol
- Going to Tahoe with Tamina :bryanlol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Tamina? She stands up to pee more than I do. :surprise:I would chaperone a date with her and Virgil to a 7-11.

Should know I really got my injury when Becky put me in the disarm him because I was playing hard to get. :bryanlol

knows I will bring back the sexy Leanna if the polloi demand it. *


----------



## CJ

*- Got beaten up by a girl :lose
- Likes his women butch
- Would plough Pat Butcher :chlol







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Butcher could tenderize his meat. :bryanlol

Knows that Becky is a miracle worker to get a good match out of Tamina

His first act as President would be to make Becky the new National Bird. *


----------



## CJ

*- Would job to Jojo all night long 
- Still hasn't seen Virgil :WTF2
- Learned his lesson about giving money to Virgil :rileylel*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Out and about in Greater Ulster right now

Would hate the hot wearher that sometimes plagues some of California

Might be searching for the ever elusive Tayto Fairy *


----------



## Kenny

loves dat ass :usangle
star wars fan
likes the green rep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows me very well!

Busy man being chased by all those Aussie women

truly a great and nice guy whom I hope life is treating well. 
PS :datass*


----------



## Trublez

*Changed his sig. 
Has Becky tied up in his treehouse after teaching her how to become a true Submission Sorority sistah. :rileylol
Misses his nephew, NLC. 
*


----------



## Punkhead

Not sure if avatar is a reference to The Runaways, but would be pretty cool.

Cool quote in the sig that he hasn't changed for a really long time.

Always has an eye candy avy and sig.


----------



## CJ

*- Would submit to Becky 
- Good guy some of the time :rileylol
- Hopefully having a good day in sunny London :rileylel

PunkHead

- Ninja'd me when I thought I was safe :cry
- Knows redheads do it best
- Used to be known as Tomas not Thomas *


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'm a good guy ALL the time. :cudi
Somehow redeemed himself in my CP. :nice
Also hoping the king of nicknames and the nephew of that dirty minded uncle, NLC, doesn't go on another hiatus. 

Edit: @Punkhead , it is a reference to The Runaways. Found the video of Carol singing along to them on Instagram. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*- Had the same sig for a while :nice
- Would runaway with Carol :lol
- Thinks he's a good guy all of the time 0 :nah *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I didnt realize it was Carol in Troubles avi because I had never seen her face :fact

Probably got a new bag of crisps left under his pillow by some fairy who likes taytos.. :bryanlol

Should know my nephew is Now Locked in the Cellar as I am partying it up for a while with all the people who chanted for Virgil.*


----------



## Trublez

*Always talking about food like the greedy and dirty minded uncle that he is. :rileylol
Needs to free NLC, like....RIGHT FUCKING NOW!!! :cuss:
Probably won't keep his current sig for that long.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows me & him are busting NLC outta the cellar :JLC3
- Knows Shiv ditching the Decker sig was bad for business :benson
- Wishes he was going on a cruise with Carol *


----------



## Trublez

*Wishes he was stranded on an abandoned island with Leanna & Becky.
Leanna is his favourite Playboy girl of all time. 
Knows that after we free NLC that SHIV will face the full wrath of the justice system. :fact*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows we exact viligiant justice addlin
- Knows that treehouse is getting burned to the ground, after we untie Becky 
- Probably looking forward to Takeover more than Summerslam*


----------



## Trublez

*Is right even though Takeover in itself won't be as great as it should be.
Knows that SHIV will be screaming in pain after Becky has him in the dis-arm-her. 
Probably also hopes Baron Corbin doesn't pin Joe.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I've been disappointed by TNA many times too. 

Should know that's what makes TNA's great moments even better. ositivity

Knows Baron Corbin pinning Samoa Joe would be bullshit.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Believes in TNA, and the wrestling promotion too.

dislikes hedgehogs

Knows I will kind of riot by myself with a clean pinfall loss by Joe*


*@Trublez and @CJ

Now has Left the Country? :bryanlol*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows TNA has had a lot of great moments over the years. 
Pentagon Jr fan.
Knows that the tag division would be dead if not for the New Day.

Edit:

Accused by some GEEK to have multiple accounts. :ti
Knows Corbin is utter horseshit atm.
A good guy that seems to always get a few GEEKS riled up. :rileyclap
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Muh good friend.









Master of the purple text.

Posted a huge amount in this thread.

Trublez: Ninja'd me:

Master of the green text.

Online.

Appreciates the good moments of TNA.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows TNA has had a lot of great moments over the years. 
Pentagon Jr fan.
Knows that the tag division would be dead if not for the New Day.

Should know I hate citrus fruits and I copied Trublez response*.


----------



## Trublez

*Copied my response.
Just copying my own response now.
Just noticed that I copied my own response where I mentioned SHIV copying my response. *


----------



## CJ

*- Hates citrus fruits :WTF2
- Would not go to Tahoe with Tamina but would with Tianna :agree:
- Spends a lot of time at the pharmacy :hmm

Trublez

- Knows I'm not even gonna bother with the preview button anymore cause it's useless :cuss:
- Is a copycat :WTF2
- Patiently waiting for Eastenders to start :rileylol*


----------



## Trublez

*Ninja'd him.
Thinks that Leanna > Becky > Ivelisse
Quite clearly a racist that loves stereotyping. *


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks I'm racist :nah
- Knows it goes Leanna > All 
- Ninjas me way too often :cry*


----------



## Trublez

*Ninjas me himself often.
Is it also Leanna > your family? :evil
MVP of this thread. :woo*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*CJ a racist? Caucasian Jerk confirmed :bryanlol

Likes to see Carol coming or going :banderas

Pretended he went to Grange Hill*


----------



## Trublez

*Simulated alien on man rape in his current sig. :ugh2
I pretended to do what? :WTF2
Knows CJ may ninja me. :argh:

Edit: Yes, I ninja'd CJ again. :woo*


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks I'm a jerk :WTF2
- Making a lot of friends recently :hmm
- Makes more trips to the pharmacy than :kurt 

Trublez

- Ninja'd me again & I didn't even notice :cry
- His ninja skillz are really starting to cause me trublez
- Going to watch his soaps soon :rileylel*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Caliente Jalapenos

Would follow Leanna Decker anywhere, even on twitter. 

Wants to ride in the TARDIS with Jenna Louise Coleman*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I have no clue what that first thing is :shrug
- Knows Orange is a superior color to purple :tripsscust
- >







*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows blue is superior to all other colors.

Accused of being a jerk by Trublez.

Doesn't know what Hot Jalapenos are.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has cero miedo of the number CJ highlighted

Would choose Awesome Kong over Donkey Kong...maybe

Wonders if Arrow and Neville can hope to stem the evil tide of Stardust and the Jobber King Barrett.*


----------



## CJ

*- Needs to let NLC out of the cellar addlin
- Not a Barrett fan
- Has a muffin addiction he just can't kick :surprise: *


----------



## dashing_man

posts a lot in this thread

same favorite women wrestler as mine

one of the best avatar in this forum :eva2


----------



## Shagz

Quebecer
Joined late last year
Street Fighter fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Becky Lynch looks horrible 
- Thinks the Divas revolution sucks
- Thinks Coca-Cola need to produce cans in many different colours


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Edgehead
Little Poppa Pump. Maple Leaf Muscle Petey Williams?
Been hear a year*


----------



## Gandhi

- Didn't post 3 things about me even though I was above him
- Likes the Bella twins
- Likes Jeff Hardy


----------



## Shagz

Epic Rap Battles of History fan
Johnny Rebel fan
Walks like an Egyptian.


----------



## Punkhead

Probably only listens to Rap.

Still not sure if troll or not.

Has given more likes than received.


----------



## Danatureboiii

Listens to Heady Punk Rock
Stars on stars on stars on stars
Lucha Libre > Nacho Libre apparenty


----------



## Chrome

*New user
Funny avy
Already has 42+ posts*


----------



## Nightrow

Fresh Prince fan
Feet fan
Chicago Bulls fan


----------



## Shagz

N.W.A fan
nWo fan
DDP fan


----------



## CJ

*- Undertaker fan
- SCSA fan
- Rock fan*


----------



## Vox Machina

Is generally awesome
Likes my recent work which I am thankful for
Totally changes up his sig secretly


----------



## Shagz

John Cena fan
Joined May last year
Over 10 thousand post


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Needs to take rep more serious apparently.

Austin fan.

The Rock fan.


----------



## CJ

*- Attending Fearless University :nikki
- Knows @Trublez wishes he was enrolled there
- Would love to see a Maryse/Eva tag team :done*


----------



## Trublez

*Is right. kada
Apparently used to beat up kids that got on his nerves. :lol
Loves Laci Green his number 1 bae. 8*D*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows that isn't true :benson
- Unable to officially start Fearless University Australia until he takes a remedial class in :nikki
- Riots when his tea isn't the right temperature :rileylol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is not a Court Jester; CJ aint the person to mess with

Wonders where NLC is?

Last I checked: Now Leaving Canada Next Layover Cancun!

Has updated his sig yet again! :fuckyeah*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows my sig will be getting another update soon 
- Pretending that he hasn't still got NLC locked in the cellar :WTF2
- Would take a ride on Space Mountain with Charloote, if a basket of blueberry muffins was waiting for him at the end *


----------



## Trublez

*Watched Smackdown.
Probably also wonders why none of the divas can do a proper 2 legged dropkick (including Becky). :rileylol
Knows this so called Divas Revolution will fail if this meaningless tag match formula continues. :eyeroll 
*


----------



## CJ

*- Also watched SmackDown
- Knows the tag match formula sucks :agree:
- Knows @NLC's girl Brie did him proud







*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that Becky's accent has grown on me since the last time I commented on it.
Hates irrational feminist cunts.
Was probably the baddest mofo in his class back in the day. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I went to school with some legit crazies, so I was mild mannered & polite in comparison 
- Can now understand 3/4 of what Becky says :woo
- Fellow fan of the Lass Kicker :JLC3*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I now understand about 8/10ths of the things she says. 
Wishes he was Becky's #1 Lass Licker. :evil
Probably aware that I didn't exactly go to some rich, private school myself (got into fights every week). :lol*


----------



## CJ

*- Went to the school of Hard Knox 
- Would probably understand less then a tenth of what Becky said if she was talking in her normal accent :lol
- Never uses his Carol smilies :cry*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't realise that I'm well aware that Becky tries to "Americanize" her accent (Paige sometimes does it too).
Should know that I never find the right context to use them in. :shrug
Offline now, probably watching some more Becky segments.*


----------



## CJ

*- Probably trying to "Americanize" his accent too 
- Moving to the US to become a day time tv star :WTF2
- Will forget his friends when he makes it big :cry*


----------



## Vox Machina

Keeps updating his sig
Is against Americanizing things :wee-bey
Actually liked Becky's promo


----------



## Trublez

*John Cena fan. :wee-bey
Used the word "actually" so I'm assuming he didn't like Becky's promo.
Will be getting repped soon. *


----------



## CJ

*- Repping SC for being anti-Becky :WTF2
- Not a Cena fan :agree:
- Eat, Sleep, Trublez, Repeat  *


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I'm repping him because I forgot to rep him back a few days ago.
Hopes Becky gets her win back against Brie.
Knows I'm about to ninja Soul Cat.*


----------



## CJ

*- Thinks Becky lost to Brie :nah
- Knows the 4th gif in my sig clearly shows Becky pinning Brie to win the match 
- Knows if I didn't see it, it didn't happen unk4*


----------



## Vox Machina

Should know that I am definitely NOT anti-Becky
Makes me unhappy he thinks so :grande
Doesn't understand my current theme


----------



## CJ

*- Biggest Cena fan on the forum :fact
- Unhappy that I thought he was a no good Becky hater 
- Just got back from vacation :woo*


----------



## Trublez

*Hates Lana's current character.
Smilie creator.
Second best Gif Gawd behind yours truly. *


----------



## CJ

*- May need to prove his gif status by making me some more Decker gifs :agree:
- Knows I hate the whole Lana/Ziggler duo
- Knows Rusev & Summer are making the other duo look like absolute garbage :rusevyes*


----------



## Trublez

*- Knows I hate Ziggler soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much in this current storyline as he comes off as a complete asshole and Lana looks like a retarded bimbo. :tripsscust

- Still knows that I love Becky's multiple suplex variations as I mention this everytime I post IIT. :lol

- Probably knows that TNA may be stupid enough to finally give Jessie Neal 2.0 aka Chris Melendez a win over EY. *ut


----------



## CJ

*- Not a fan of American Heroes :WTF2
- Would like to take a trip to BexPlex City 
- Probably had 20 cups of tea today :woah*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that I don't drink tea. 
Would save Tamina over Laci Green. 
Knows Becky was a great heel and not awkward at all. :ti*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows Becky is a natural face 
- Doesn't drink tea :WTF2 :WTF :confused :aries2
- Must do at least one stereotypical English thing :hmm*


----------



## MOX

named after the best baywatch character

once killed a man 

seriously needs a better location for his profile thingy


----------



## CJ

*- Wins things in the debate league :bow
- Possibly lives in France
- Baywatch fan*


----------



## Trublez

*Username has nothing to do with Baywatch, GTA, or Lana. :fact 
Eastenders fan. 
Loves stereotyping.
*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I only watch Eastenders in the hopes of seeing my good friend Trublez making his acting debut 
- Surprisingly doesn't stereotype me when listing 3 things 
- Wondering if he'd rather take a Bexplex or a dis-arm-him :hmm *


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I don't stereotype him because I only know jokes about the Irish and not their northern "cousins". :ti
Sorry I meant that his favourite colour is green, he loves getting into drunk fights like the ginger haired South Park hating guy that he is. 
Knows the Dis-Arm-Her is some type of reference to a handjob while the Bexplex is some sort of modified missionary position. :evil*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows that orange is my favorite color (in this thread), I've never been drunk 0 & I'm not a ginger :fact
- Hoping for a Bayley victory :bayley
- Wants Carol to give him some Bexplex action *


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'll love that. :banderas
Wishes Becky was his dominatrix that puts him into all sorts of "special" submissions. :evil
Will mark out over a new Playboy girl by next year. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*- Wants to be dominated by a Carol/Becky tag team :woah
- Would let Carol lock him in her cellar :chlol
- Hoping Rollins retains :Cocky*


----------



## Chrome

*Sent me some lovely Leanna rep earlier today :whoo
Would probably let Leanna or Becky lock him in a basement
Would also like :rollins to retain*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't watch Raw weekly anymore.
No feet references anywhere in sight. :yes
5th most amount of posts here.*


----------



## Chrome

*Left a feet reference in his rep though :yes
Bitches better start paying him
Doesn't watch Raw either*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I do kinda watch Raw, but with plenty of fast forwarding. :agree:
Knows from the lyrics in my usertitle that I don't completely despise Drake. :lol
Doesn't care.*


----------



## CJ

*- Drake fan :WTF2
- Likes green like @Chrome :hmm
- Watches Raw on fast forward :agree:*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes green more than Chrome or myself and needs to come out of the closet like that one guy in the PTP you Irish geezer you. 
Which also includes Laci Green. :rileyclap
Knows I'm not a Drake fan and needs to watch this video to understand what I mean and click on the quote in my sig everytime he forgets.*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows that video is unavailable in my country :side:
- Called me an Irish geezer :gameover
- Would like Laci Green to Bexplex him








*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Tianna G is attractive
- Is a fan of Rusev
- Likes Cheese & ham toasted sandwichs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Pays attention in the last thing eaten thread

ate a chump for lunch this week

has 7300 posts even.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has had people complain about his sig.

Doesn't care.

Shouldn't care either.


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks Nikki is a jobber right now.
Knows Fearless University doesn't teach you anything about becoming braver. :evil
Wants Cena to go over at Summerslam. :una*


----------



## Bushmaster

Over 500 posts in this thread 

Probably knows everything about everyone who posts here too. 

Sig might change from now and then but that quote never does


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Troll :mj2

Roy mark :mj2

still a chill breh :mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big fan of Sheamus!

Probably an even bigger fan of Karla Lopez.

Smartly doesn't buy into the anti-hype for guys like Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't take Neville's look seriously
- Thinks Alicia Fox is hot (Y)
- Isn't happy Nikki Bella loses a lot of matches


----------



## Ahem...

- Is cutting a shoot promo to get over

- Making a name for himself

- DAT LOCKE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Ahem...*Is either up very late or an early riser in Londontown.

may have liked the series Smallville

May have liked Superman: True Brit.







*


----------



## Gandhi

- Used to play with Gi Joe figures
- Thinks Elizabeth Gillies is attractive
- Hates when world title matches end in DQ's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes his trolls salty

name does not rhyme with candy

no sells try hards*


----------



## Aizen

*We both joined the same month/year and soon a two year anniversary. 


*One of the first guys who repped me when I joined here, coincidentally in a Danielson thread. 

*Given the chance he: A. Might take Brie’s spot with Danielson. B. Danielson doing a running knee on every troll. C. Danielson applying the LeBell Lock to the entire Dodgers team. :hmm:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Hunts Demons apparently.

Imagines things.

Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably likes the idea of Cena being a 16-time champion.

Has a lovely sig. :eva2

Marks for Nikki Bella.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ECIII fan.

Lives in Suplex City.

Been here for over 2 years.


----------



## Chrome

*Hopes Cena wins this Sunday
Seems to agree with me about Barrett's poor usage in WWE
Wishes he could swap bodies with the :miz*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Looking forward to this NFL season

gave me great advice on how to deal with a problem recently.

Knows that Teeva Nation is growing across WF*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Posts in the celebrities thread regularly.

Disappointed in Barretts booking.

Would put Sean Waltman into the HOF.


----------



## CJ

*- Posts Maryse in the wow thread :mckinney
- Will be glad when Rollins drops the belt :cry
- Had to repeat the first year of Fearless University because he got distracted :nikki*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows what I like.

Is a HOF inductee.

Would trade his HOF status to meet Becky.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes the hottest girls
Almost 2500 posts
THE AWESOME AUSSIE*


----------



## Trublez

*Anime fan.
Bella fan.
Has been quiet around these parts recently.*


----------



## CJ

*- Is never quiet, ever :fact
- Could cause Trublez in an empty room :surprise:
- Glad to see his pal & fellow RBR member NLC got released from the cellar in time for Takeover *


----------



## Trublez

*Video where my sig quote comes from isn't available in his country. I wonder why that is. :hayden3
Laci Green's biggest fan. 
Should swap font colours with me since he's an Irish green loving geezer, fella. :mj5*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I was lying & that in terms of copyright law, we're both from the same country :agree:
- Doesn't know me at all :no:
- Likes to eat rabbit food for breakfast :goaway*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably thinks Fruit & Fibre is similar to Muesli (which is real rabbit food).
Knows I'm healthier than him. :fact
Said he was lying about something but I don't know what. *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I never clicked the video :shrug So I lied about it being unavailable 
- Knows I'll take my Sugar Puffs over his Fruit & Fibre :agree:
- Counting down the hours until Takeover*


----------



## Trublez

*- Needs to watch that video or he ain't getting anymore Decker gifs. :cudi

- Should know that I'll take Cinnamon Grahams over Sugar Puffs anyday although it had some funny ass adverts with that yellow monster that I still remember as a kid. :lmao

- Knows that I still don't know his stance on the Undertaker vs Brock match at SS. *


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I just got done watching it :side:
- Has woeful taste in breakfast cereals 
- Knows I came out of retirement to make a sig & immediately retired again :agree:*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I have great taste in breakfast cereals. :cudi
May one day request him to make me a Carol sig. :wink2:
Wants to get dis-armed-him by Becky. :brie*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I'm retired from making sigs :benson
- Wants to get Bexpled by Becky, Hugged by Bayley & Rack Attacked by Nikki bama4
- Hoping for a Bayley victory :fingerscrossed*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Screw being disarmed, he wants to be de-pantsed by Becky

notorious creal consumer; a Cereal Junkie, so to speak.

About to join the upper crust of society

Better be staying up ate to se NXT Takeover, the real big show this weekend :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Named 4 things.
Gone back to his old sig. (Y)
He's not left handed either. :shrug*


----------



## CJ

*- Should know I hear Shiv is ambidextrous & takes full advantage of it 
- Knows the Decker spread is best for business :mckinney
- Possibly never changing his sig :done*


----------



## Trublez

**Is a part time GFXer as I've seen BBR's new sig lel.
Needs to be a good friend and make me a sig if I ever request one. :cudi
Knows Bayley vs Sasha is going to be great. :woo*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I hate to cut, so he has to make an account on psd dreams first & get someone there to make a Carol render:lol
- Knows I'm a retired gfx'er again
- Knows we're best friends :evil
*


----------



## Trublez

*- Hates to cut but likes making smilies all day. kay2

- Should know that I learnt how to render a few weeks ago although I'm fucking shit at it. 

- Probably doesn't know how many Tumblr tutorials I've read regarding all things to do with Photoshop. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows there's a difference between a 95px smilie & a sig sized cut :benson
- Knows there are different ways to render, but I currently favor the pen tool method.
- Read a bunch of tutorials but still hasn't joined the gfx crew :WTF2*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that the Pen Tool is the way to go. (Y)
The unstable Quick Selection Tool can go ut
Should know that I made a sig before, an extremely terrible one that I'm not gonna post here. :cry*


----------



## CJ

*- Knows I need to watch a proper tutorial on how to effectively use the pen tool 
- Knows I'd never have the patience to cut using RGB layers :no:
- Knows this was the first sig I made for someone on here & I cut Mickie myself :lol








*


----------



## Trublez

*- Knows that's light years ahead of the sig I made. :cry

- Should know that making that one sig caused to me to fuck up so many of my preferred PS settings that I'm just gonna stick with manipulating/adding effects to gifs for a while. 

- Knows this is turning into the "name 3 Photoshop things about the above poster" thread. :lol*


----------



## VitoCorleone

- spammed a lot with hos 3,845 posts in 2 years
- got a awful name
- the girl in the avatar is a bitch. Not a good choice buddy.


----------



## Trublez

*Seems like a shitty troll.
Thinks 4.45 posts a day is a lot. :rileyclap
Has a murderer in his avy. :draper2*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dealing with troll problems
Has a hot chick in his avy
Is Bad Ass Baby Wolf/Baby Wolf/Ass Man/King of The Reps 2015/Ass Aficionado/Kickass member of rBr *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dem Bellas.

Marks for The Miz.

Is finishing up a Platinum trophy on Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## Tony

- Enrolls in Fearless University
- Part of the Red Nation
- Enjoys a wet Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I prefer a wet Maryse as well

likes Black Sabbath What amazing songs they have![

Has just the right amount of jiggle in his sig. :banderas*


----------



## CJ

*- Forgot a [ :benson
- Knows that this is my new favorite smilie :reneelel
- Knows I hope his smilies get added 


IDONTSHIV said:











:chloenod









:chlo'lo









:chloeapproved

Click to expand...

:mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Somehow I deleted a [ w.o even knowing it before I went to sleep. it is fixed now.

Needs to watch Bayley vs Sasha

Should know Becky is on the show with Charlotte as well, and their appearance is a legendary moment! :mark:*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Bayley vs Sasha was awesome. :mark:
Can write equally well with both hands? :shrug
Admins deleted his sig like my previous one which is fucking bullshit. *


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks VitoCorleone is a shitty troll
- Wants Rusev to CRUSH Ziggler
- Hates Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23

Enjoys Game of Thrones villain Locke, who replaced his book counterpart Vargo Hoat, captain of an extremely violent sellsword company from Essos known as the Brave Companions, aka the Bloody Mummers. Vargo is brutally tortured and murdered by Ser Gregor Clegane.

Location: Cairo, Egypt

Join Date: Sep 2012


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Supports jobbers like Barrett and Wyatt
Raw is Craig
Secretly loves Jeff Hardy*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Partner in killing Jabroni
Member of Sting's Army
In the squared circle is where he buries those jabronis
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Enjoyed NXT Takeover

knows that Bayley vs Sasha was an amzing match

The Champ is here in his avi! :bayley. But you can hug she!!!! :fuckyeah :yes*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My Uncle who lives the Hug Life
Knows I ate some Cookies n Cream Poptarts not too long ago
Knows Vince's SummerSlam is gonna have alot to live up to Paul's TakeOver*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that I dont think Summerslam can equal what I just saw, but it can still be really good

Probably will marvel if Owens can pull off another awesome match with Cesaro. I think they will tear the house down.


Knows that the World title Needs Less Cena, so let's hope for a :rollins win!
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinks Rollins is a good World Champ.

New sig.

Has an amusing avatar.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the only good AA is the Awesome Aussie! 
Knows the greatest gift from France was not the Statue of Liberty it was Maryse!
Might want to see KANA in NXT*


----------



## Kratosx23

Doesn't know that Maryse is from CANADA, not France. ~________~

Still watches WWE. What a mistake that is.

Uses Twitter.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that WWE is dreadful and shouldn't be watched.

Lives in Gotham City.

Has almost 78,000 posts.


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a portmanteau for a username.

Is Australian. 

Joined last year.


----------



## The True Believer

Is saltier than Orville Redenbacher popcorn over that shitty Summerslam.
Can't stand Poison Ivy.
Marks out for Craig from the Bryan and Vinny Show.


----------



## Choke2Death

- Is a podcast addict

- Hates WWE's product as much as me but for completely different reasons

- Used to have a gif of Alex Riley pinning The Miz as his avatar when I first visited this forum (think it was you, saw it all over every thread and you like(d) Riley)

*EDIT:*

Claims to be SUPERIOR
Joined in October 2013
Has over 6000 posts


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I don't like Craig nearly as much as Bryan and Vinny, but he's a nice side addition to the show. I just used the "Raw is Craig" avatar because I found it funny.

Should know I don't care that SummerSlam was a bad show, I didn't even watch it because I knew it would be bad. It's Vince McMahon, you get what you pay for. I'm just angry that Bray Wyatt got buried. AGAIN. I'm used to it and yet I'm not used to it. Vince never ceases to amaze me in how much he knows nothing about talent. I should stop following it all together because I know nothing is ever going to change despite how much I'm hoping for it eventually.

Knows I don't like environmentalists.

----------

REALLY I HAVE TO EDIT AGAIN

Uses this forum

Is human

Has hands

There, that's 3 things. Good enough.


----------



## Rugrat

Used to be a Super Mod
Wants Owens and Ambrose to be WWE Champion
Hates Cena and Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I don't give a damn if Owens wins the WWE title.

Is a Taylor Swift fan.

Has never eaten Iranian Tobacco.


----------



## Rugrat

Thinks that I should know his wrestling preferences off by heart :brodgers
Highest post count on the forum
Only likes 5 4 wrestlers


----------



## Shagz

Looking forward to Batman vs. Superman
listens to Bryan Alvarez
Steve Austin fan


----------



## Kratosx23

Hey, if he wins the title, great, I have no problem with that, but I'm not campaigning for him. I want the other fat fuck to be the champion. You should know that, I've made that pretty clear.

Should know that it'll never be either of them.

May have named himself after the 90's tv show. Maybe not. 

Has over 3000 points.

EDIT ~ 

Posted ahead of the person I was replying to.

Should know I was about to say he had no bad favourite wrestlers but then I saw Undertaker on his list, so I can't say that.

Is approaching his one year anniversary on this forum.


----------



## Kenny

marked for KENNEDY when he was in WWE
is a forum veteran like myself
has more posts than anyone i know


----------



## Vox Machina

Likes to include suggestive gifs in his avatar and sig
Likes to wear suits
Yells his name


----------



## Kenny

is a rollins fan like myself
has a lot of points
from blue pants city


----------



## Magic

formerly known as KING KENNY
a big fan of big asses and tits.
is a proud uncle of a niece and nephew.


----------



## Punkhead

Hilarious new sig.

Relevant new username.

Same old timeless avatar.


----------



## Vox Machina

Hasn't changed his user title or location in God knows how long
Still loving Hayley
Doesn't post often


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* Happy that Rollins won, just like I am.

Blue Pants City, Bitch!

Joined in May 2014.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Enjoyed Seth's virtuoso performance last night

knows that Blue Pants was more over than most guys on the main roster

Knws that Bayley vs Banks was MOTY in NXT and just flat out great! :mark:*


----------



## Trublez

*Happy that Freezing is banned again.
Repping my smiley in his sig. (Y)
Knows that only champs where gold + white.* #NewDay #SethRollins :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a hot girl in his sig, who I do not know the name of.

Loves using green text.

Knows the New Day winning the tag titles was best for business.







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has the Power of Positivity on his side
Is the Blue Eggman
Is a huge well rounded wrestling fan*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

New sig and avy combo.

Probably liked NXT better than the trainwreck that was Summerslam.

Is a HOF inductee.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I liked SummerSlam alot just not as much as TakeOver
Will play as Eva Marie in WWE2K16 (If hes getting the game)
Is Team Bella*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Gamer
Enjoys anime
Backyard wrestles?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows a few of us got our sigs deleted, but there are a whole helluva a lot who didnt! :cuss:

wonderful Bayley avatar

Truly enjoys women's wrestling**Knows a few of us got our sigs deleted, but there are a whole helluva a lot who didnt! :cuss:

wonderful Bayley avatar

Truly enjoys women's wrestling*

EDIT

*NINJAE'D BY CHI TOWN

New Member

Loves ECW

Loves Chicago sports*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

I'm going to assume that was directed to the post above mine ^ haha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a Ninja.

Fan of ECW.

Lives in Chicago.


----------



## Ahem...

- Resides in a place called 'Fearless'...

- DAT AVATAR









- DAT SIG


----------



## Kratosx23

Posted a gif that has footage filmed in such a way as to make it appear that Brock Lesnar is ejaculating and that his semen is made of pyrotechnics. 

Is an All Star Superman.

Is from London, UK.


----------



## Tony

- Listens to The Weekly Planet
- Listens to The Bryan and Vinny Show
- Huge Batman mark


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Jiggle jiggle.

Likes in LA.

Had a Governator in the past.


----------



## Ahem...

- Has 2.5k posts

- Fave Four: Nikki Bella, Rusev, Brock Lesnar, The Rock

- is getting a push


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Super Englishman.

Kal El fan.

Still asking Scott Steiner for advice.


----------



## Trublez

*Should change his name to NikkiMaryse. (Y)
Probably sad Cena lost at Summerslam.
Knows I'm not.* :Cocky


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lovely sig. kada

Master of the green text.

Happy about Rollins retaining at SummerSlam. :Cocky*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Robotnik
Knows Pentagon Jr is Fantastic!
Is Sin Cara AZUL!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*King of the red text.

Marked for Bayley winning the title, just like I did.

Is probably upset that BAMF lost the tag titles.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

King of the blue text.

Could be a smurf.

Wanted to hug Bayley after she won the NXT belt.


----------



## Shagz

Good taste in Women
Always has awesome Maryse sigs and avatars
From Fearless University


----------



## Aizen

*Searching a new identity.

*Currently living in a Drake song.

*Likes to incite fights on Youtube in his spare time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Celebrates 2 years on WF next month.

Is making a name for themselves.

Posts in the celeb thread often.


----------



## Punkhead

Appreciates pretty ladies.

Joined just a little over a year ago.

Pretty good taste in music.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hayley Williams mark.

Paige mark.

Fellow Edgehead.*


----------



## Shagz

Fellow Egghead
Currently resigns in Suplex City
Watches Lucha Underground


----------



## McQueen

Likes rap

Likes wrestling

I believe is from Aus or Tasmania


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow CM Punk fan.

Little Poppa Pump.

Currently lives in Gosh!

EDIT: The hunter of invisible game.

Been on this forum for almost 10 years.

Fellow fan of Eddie Guerrero.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was a secret member of Aces&Eights
Knows the true identity of the leader was Robotnik
Was Ninjad but recovered excellently! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Had his sig pulled like mine and Trublez and CJ, while hundreds of other ones aren't

Has been on a field trip with Virgil which is the real reason he hasnt been here as much recently. They literally went to a field. 

Is almost ready to celebrate his 10th anniversary here. A round of Faygo for everyone!!! :yes







*


----------



## Shagz

Bayley fan
From PA
Celebrates 10th Anniversary next month!

Edit:

Ninjad me!
Living rent free
Has had the same avatar for most of forum life.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is a fellow September joiner :fuckyeah
Knows SCSA vs CM Punk would have been the best thing
Lil Poppa Pump







*


----------



## Nightrow

The Prince of PAIN
Livin that Hug Life
Fellow predictor in the Forum Championship


----------



## Tony

- Self high fives
- Mastered the Diamond Cutter
- Shills DDP Yoga


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Fellow Renee fan.
Likes big Asian Titties.
Lives in the City of Angels.


----------



## DesolationRow

-Has a predilection to enjoy listening to me sing Elton John songs.

-Is admittedly sluggish in answering PMs, which is okay, for my last PM to him no longer requires a response. 

-Wonders if touchdowns are scored in baseball games.


----------



## CJ

- Avi & sig made by LC
- Watches a lot of baseball
- Likes to discuss water


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky should be next Divas Champion
Also knows the sig limits suck 
Is the next President of the U.S.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows I preferred his old sig :agree:
- Also knows Becky should be the next Diva's Champion :mark:
- Enjoys his poptarts


----------



## Obfuscation

~ hopefully doesn't like Becky's scripts

~ has to question how Decker isn't FAT w/all the crap she eats

~ more up to date on TNA than I am :ha


----------



## Vox Machina

Should know that Decker has magic powers and doesn't gain weight
Hasn't changed the text in his sig in a long while
Forgot all about THE WIZARD MASTER


----------



## Trublez

*Changes his sig/avy constantly.
Was once a Doctor Who fan presumably.
Loves my avy. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* Repped me a lovely gif.

Used to be called Bigby Wolf.

Is actually a pretty cool poster ositivity*


----------



## CJ

- Still living in suplex city
- Marks for pretty much every wrestler ever :confused
- Big TNA fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I don't mark for Khali.

Should know Suplex City's the best place to live.

From the land of No Surrender.*


----------



## CJ

- Secretly marks for Khali :WTF2
- Still posting in blue (Y)
- Loves EC3's Fireside Chats :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*real name Carlito Junta

bereft of his patented orange text

Should know that Virgil thought the orange was copper and tried to sell it to a metal shop

deserves his old sig back.*


----------



## RJTM

Is a noble premium member.

Has come to bed eyes.

And a backside you could get lost in.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Kevin Owens.

Marks for Stone Cold Steve Austin.

Marks for The Rock.*


----------



## Callisto

Stans for every wrestler worldwide
Prob a ring rat on the down low
TNA enthusiast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Excellent taste in tv shows. Liking both Breaking Bad and It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia shows excellent taste to me

Recognizes the great potential of Eva Marie as well as the talents of the Bellas.

Has a memorable sig!*


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Enjoys Rachel Riley giving the finger.

• Also has great taste in television.

• Will probably be the first to notice that I'm actually formatting my lists of three things.*


----------



## Tony

- Resides in Blue Pants City
- RENEE kada
- GOOD LORD, RENEE kada kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Straight Edge.

*Might be a Mexican.

*Jiggle.


----------



## CJ

- Hates most "Indy Darlings" :surprise:
- Team Bella
- Probably wants :eva2 back on the main roster


----------



## Trublez

*Knows :eva2 has a lot of work to do before she should be allowed back on the main roster. 
No sig ATM. 
Has been bullying some poor guy on here for the last couple of days.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know hat the "poor guy" deserves it. :yes

still has a striking sig

hopes the sig situation is resolve equitably for all.*


----------



## CJ

- Spreading the Decker love once again :mckinney
- Knows 700kb is lame :agree:
- Drinks fancy bottled water, on his palatial estate in Northern Cali


----------



## Oxidamus

On the anti-700kb wagon :kobe10
Still marking for Decker :kobe11
Probably a big fan of TakeOver being better than SummerSlam? :kobe3


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow mark of Rusev. :rusevyes

Marks for Kevin Owens.

From Oceania.*


----------



## CJ

- Fan of the 4 horsewomen
- From Europe 
- Rusev mark :rusevyes


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*No sig.

Thinks I'm from Europe.

Should know I'm from 'Murica! :usangle*


----------



## Kratosx23

Fuck yeah! :side:

Should know I'm not from America or Europe.

Pentagon Jr fan.

Dr Robotnik fan.


----------



## Trublez

*Most amount of posts on this forum.
Always depressed.
Values mic skills over workrate.*


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Has a new sig that's probably within the site limits bama3

• Should never change his avatar

• Always notices my many sig and avy changes*


----------



## CJ

- Likes Scottish redheads (Y)
- Taking over the gfx section :mckinney
- Probably got CVDQ's permission to use that renee sig in the tv


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got rid of his colored text.

Doesn't have a sig anymore.

Awesome poster. (Y)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still has his coloured text.

Might be a smurf...

Most of his favourites are now retired or part time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hot avy.

Hot sig. 

Loves eva and maryse.


----------



## Tony

- Snaps onto Slim Jims
- One of the greatest promos of all time
- Has an underrated rap album


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*From the City of Angels

Wishes there was more room in that tub

Should know I think I know what he means.*


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Got his sig back.

• Thinks I'm getting better at GFX.

• Should create a stable called CJ's Dark Shiv Cats of Trublez.
*


----------



## CJ

- Has no limits :surprise:
- Definitely getting better at gfx :mckinney
- Knows I wouldn't join any stables :goaway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Great guy

oppressed by The Man

Knows that Charlotte should be in a stable. :bryanlol*


----------



## CJ

- Knows who the weak link in PCB is :agree:
- Knows PCB is a crap stable name :agree:
- Knows I ate too much earlier :agree:


----------



## Trublez

*Dropped the color from his text (which I'll probably do by the time September comes).
Hates IRA supporting Irish twats.
Actually gives a fuck about the 700kb sig limit.* :Jordan


----------



## CJ

- Knows the 700kb limit needs to :gtfo
- Probably catching up on his soaps whilst eating fruit & fibre :reneelel
- Dropping the colored text :WTF2


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks* this *post* looks *strange.*
Knows *I'm* slowly *losing* my *colour.*
Knows *this* is *the* hardest *post* I've *ever* had *to* format.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that the twat will soon go from emerald green to crimson red

was traumatized by the last rep I sent him....sorry

Should check out Katee Owens, I heard from an anonymous source that she has some nice gifs floating around.

Mastered the formatting of his last post.. :mckinney*


----------



## CJ

- Traumatized BABW :WHYYY
- Good guy :mckinney
- Still posting in purple (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Better start posting in orange again.

• Needs a sig, damn it.

• Was a birthday boy just recently.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1 Has joined the colored text clan! 
Likes Renee Young alot
Also likes Leva Bates! #BluePantsCity*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants to live in Blue Pants City!

Still pumped over Bayley living her girlhood dream!

in 25 days he becomes a 10 year veteran of this forum and he is still going strong!

Bought a New Luxurious Cardboard box for my homey Virgil! :yes*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Virgil is finally painting the tree house
Got the sig back
Brought Pop Tarts back as well*


----------



## CJ

- Trusting Virgil to paint the tree house :hutz
- Probably celebrated Bayley's victory with pop tarts & faygo :mckinney
- Needs a Bayley sig :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes dog sitting

has an incredibly disappearing sig

Didnt want Charlotte to win the beat the clock challenge.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows the whole beat the clock idea was lame :eyeroll2
- Updating his dvd collection :mckinney
- Needs to try some Taytos :agree:


----------



## Trublez

Way too naive if he didn't see Ric Flair...I mean Charlotte winning the BTC from a mile away.
The 2 second gifs in his sig ain't cutting it. :no:
Seems to quote every Becky promo to his sig. :hmm:


----------



## MOX

- lives in the name three things thread

- probably has three things that he/she really wants mentioned

- lives in eternal disappointed that they never get mentioned


EDIT: bollocks, was aimed at CJ


----------



## Obfuscation

~ brainstorming

~ lana's toes

~ may or may not shove toes up his ass


----------



## MOX

- red

- feet

- they're not my toes


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has never liked a post.

Joined in 2011.

Used to be called BOLO YEUNG.*


----------



## Kenny

fan of aces and eights
has so many favourites
joined in 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Board veteran

never bored with his sigs

great guy! Hope you are well!*


----------



## CJ

- Still posting in purple :maisie3
- Spreading the Leanna Decker love all over the forum :bow
- Can't wait for Brock vs Big Show :reneelel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wouldnt want to beat the clock with Becky, would want a marathon match. :curry2

the original spreader of the good word of Decker!

His rivals can't see him. :hmm Cena Junior?*


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Knows CJ secretly likes Cena.

• Protected by Tobias... Funke?

• Has over 130 variations of Decker.*


----------



## Thedudeinamood

Is probably the rocks cousin 
Has one ugly ass sig 
Is a lifetime member on here


----------



## Chrome

*Is a dude
Who's in a mood
And joined the forum about a week ago*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CM Chrome
Simply put he Don't Care!
Likes DAAAA BEARS







*


----------



## Kenny

bayley mark
prob likes HUGS
anime fan


----------



## Punkhead

May be one of the oldest active members of the forum (both age and join date).

Will never walk alone.

Used to be a king.


----------



## Trublez

One of the first friends I made on here. 
Sends fine reps. (Y)
Loves redheads.


----------



## Kenny

joined in 2013
likes redheads
might also have liked my recent rep


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Australian bloke
- His sig and avy will make someone how's viewing them get a stare from others in the room
- Been here for so long he makes me look like a jobber


----------



## Rick Sanchez

loves Sonic the Hedgehog

loves Mega Man

joined over two years ago


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fan of Bruce Lee
- Posting from some else's bedroom
- Has a lot more rep than I


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Been posting in this thread since the very beginning.

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.

Very shy.*


----------



## CJ

- Still posting in blue (Y)
- Wants a second season of LU :agree:
- Pentagón Jr fan, as well as quite a few others


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*His posts lack color. :tripsscust

He just will not surrender.

Would like to hunt dinosaurs with Becky. :hmm Should the Funkadactyls be worried?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great poster! ositivity 

Also waiting for LU season two. :JLC3

Has hopefully had a good day! (Y)*


----------



## CJ

- Aces & Eights inspired username
- Probably glad to see Bully in WWE, even if he's Bubba Ray again
- Likes Sonic


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'm happy for The Dudleys return. (As long as they put over The New Day.)

Dropped the colored text.

Offline.*


----------



## Tony

- Has CERO MIEDO
- Probably loved the Pentagon Jr/Vampiro match
- From Suplex City


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The girl in their sig could be doing something suggestive
- Lives opposite of me
- did I mention his sig?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

- mostly posts in G&T?
- likes retro games
- name sounds somewhat familiar but can't make the connection because of different avatar :hmm:


----------



## Trublez

Sig made by Jason aka A$AP.
Dean Ambrose fan.
Could never decide if they were a girl or boy.


----------



## CJ

- Sig made by TBZ productions
- Hasn't caused any recent troublez 0
- Happy that Charlotte is the new number 1 contender


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm indifferent to Charlotte being the number 1 contender.
No longer using invisible mode presumably due to "that dude" now drowning in the red. :lol
Always denies being a part time GFX guy.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm a no time gfx guy :shrug
- Probably wishes his bae Sara Lee got a super push & became no.1 contender :nah
- Will lose his smile if Rollins doesn't retain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should be the gfx guy

is starting to attract trolls;squash them like the bugs they are.

about to be known as a 60 minute man.*


----------



## CJ

- Wants to move to Bexplex city
- Never lending money to Virgil again :fact
- Probably still eats copious amounts of blueberry muffins


----------



## Trublez

Needs to look up what "part time" means. 
Emperor of the gif thread.
Knows I don't approve of Shiv & NLC's BLACK slave. :no:


----------



## El Dandy

- Is a lifetime premium member
- Is a uni student
- Marks for LETHAL


----------



## Nightrow

The Chairman of WF

Sings along with 3 Count! Party's up forever

WCW guy I'm assuming from his username, location and sig


----------



## CD Player

Classic Wrestling regular 

won't give likes 

joined 1 year ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Slash

hails from the wrestling mecca that is Pennsylvania

excellent taste in favorite wrestlers.*


----------



## Bushmaster

Happy Seth Rollins was #1 in the PWI 500

Stole Leanna Decker from CJ

More points than anyone on here but nothing to use em on :mj2


----------



## Chrome

Was happy to see







get his suspension lifted
Was also happy about :rollins #1 ranking
Been here 5 years now


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be a now sentient browser.

But lives in Chicago.

Is a rep whore.


----------



## The True Believer

Despises Seth Rollins ATM almost as much as I do.
Will fight The Miz to the death for Maryse.
Is a student at Fearless University.


----------



## Trublez

And he in turn despises Seth almost as much as Pyro.
Marvel fan I'm assuming.
Joined 6 months after me.


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Likes Seth Rollins.
• Knows I like Seth Rollins.
• Also knows New Day rocks.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Cool sig

May hail from Arizona

Likes Dolph, but may want Rusev to crush him. :rusevyes*


----------



## CJ

- Hails from California USA
- Huge Daniel Bryan fan :yes
- Hoping for a Bryan Rumble win :fingerscrossed


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* Will mark out if Becky Lynch ever became Divas' Champion.

Representing the Land of No Surrender.

Has over 33,000 posts.*


----------



## CJ

- Confuses points with posts 
- Will also mark out if Becky ever becomes Diva's Champion :mark:
- Hails from the USA


----------



## Trublez

Spamming my profile page with a certain funny coloured his goddess.
Also knows she has the hots for Finn Balor. :evil
Has an alt called UntilDawn.


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I have an alt :nah
- Kicked a Lass & got in trublez :surprise:
- Will mark out if Big Show beats Lesnar at MSG :WHYYY


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I fucked up, and confused points with posts.

Knows Big Show better not beat Brock at MSG.

Does not have an alt.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Will listen to E&C on the Austin Podcast :fuckyeah

Would like Catrina to give him that lick. :yes

Definitely supported Pentagon over Vampiro*


----------



## Count Vertigo

-Has a cool sig that gets me everytime :lol that the evil authority tried to take away from him :thecause
-Is a big Daniel Bryan fan :yes
-Is a HOF inductee :zayn3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Awesome avatar

NXT is his promotion of choice

Is a fan of the scientific method!







*


----------



## Kenny

*great guy
may have recieved rep off me recently
joined 2 years ago*


----------



## SatyamHair

feelinglessly nice collection of images...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@KENNY*greater guy!

sadly, it's been a while since I got one of his reps, but I look forward to the next time!

He has some of the GOAT sigs around here.

I hope he is doing well! *

EDIT:*Ninja'ed by a new poster

made one of his first posts here

is learning to beak kayfabe



*


----------



## El Dandy

- Has a nice sig
- Been a member here for 2 (count 'em: 2!) years
- Snaked me right as I was gonna list 3 things about that spam bot


----------



## Tony

- From Atlanta
- Anticipates a 3 Count reunion tour
- LA PARKA


----------



## SatyamHair

4 2 0 
These are three things which i want to say about this banner..... haha ..


----------



## Kenny

new poster
ninja'ing other posters
referenced 4 20 for a reason most likely


----------



## Count Vertigo

-Let's say _interesting _avatar and sig :tommy
-Has an incredibly cute nephew :kid
-11 years long career around here :bryan2


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Likes Pinkman, bitch.
• Marked for Team CAT.
• From New Mexico.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is in the Cesaro Section.

Digs Ziggler.

Lives under a blue pants regime.


----------



## CJ

- Probably wants Sting or anyone to beat Rollins for the title :cry
- Posts Maryse in the wow thread :banderas
- Wants an Eva/Maryse tag team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Stayed up all night, until dawn. :fact

is a great dogsitter

Would trade one night with Decker for a lifetime supply of Tayto's.:bryanlol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just suggested the GOAT Diva tag team.

Would probably faint if a photo of Decker and Lynch together ever came to light.

Cant surrender.



Ninja'd me.

Doesn't pay any rent.

Brought back that sig.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has a great sig!

believes in Eva Narie, while the naysayers keep attacking her.

His sig and avi highlight some of the greatest racks in WWE history.*


----------



## Kenny

might be a STING fan like me
funny sig
awesome dude!


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Message he wrote is approved by himself. :wee-bey
• Likes some junk in the trunk.
• Is a nice guy (Y)*


----------



## CJ

- Has a feet avatar :WHYYY
- Didn't make his sig himself :WHYYY
- Good guy with a soul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes apples, but likes the core the most.

Doesnt like Miss Arcana LWHYYY

future leader of the free world*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig now shows VKM
- Their sig is constantly leaving me in suspence
- Their sig their sig their sig


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Has Sonic in their avatar
Has MEGA MAN IN HIS FREAKING SIGNATURE!
Is going to give me a gaming boner with Smash Bros. pictures. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina

*• May or may not have seen Chemical naked.
• Has a Bo Dallas smile.
• Hates white ropes.*


----------



## CJ

- Caved in to peer pressure, & went back to renee :reneelel
- Friendly poster
- Takes the stealthy approach when playing Skyrim :mckinney


----------



## Obfuscation

- FAKE adblocker

- knows SK should have stayed w/the Arcana avatar :CENA

- doesn't mind the Becky Lynch wikifeet page :evil


----------



## Trublez

Jacks it to Becky's feet much to CJ's dismay.
Probably has gigabytes worth of foot porn stored on his computer which he exchanges with Chrome every now and again. :evil
Has drug taking lesbians and all sorts of naughty stuff going on in his avy.


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Needs to watch Enter the Void and Black Swan in the same day.
• Is probably elated that the sig limit is now higher.
• Should look into the Arcana.*


----------



## CJ

- Easily influenced :benson
- Posts in blue :WHYYY
- Originally named after a sword


----------



## Trublez

Probably still won't go back to the 4 Becky gifs as a sig that he used to update weekly. 

Knows I unsubscribed from the gif thread for the betterment of my health.

Probably loves my latest visitor message to him. 0


----------



## CJ

- Was subscribed to the gif thread :WHYYY
- Probably won't go back to his giant Carol sig :reneelel
- Successfully mentioned me earlier :eyeroll2


----------



## Trublez

Knows that only ******* complained about that giant Carol sig.
Should continue posting random shit on my wall. :benson
Has an alt named UntilDawn (he's my boy tho).


----------



## CJ

- Thinks all Becky fans are the same person :nah
- Paranoid conspiracy theorist :maisie3
- Probably eating fruit & fibre atm :goaway


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I haven't eaten F&F for two days now. :lol
Still doesn't understand my sense of humour/banter after all this time. :no:
Like me wishes he was attending Fearless University with EvaMaryse. kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has a legal sig now.

Wants to go to FU full time.

Asks girls " if they'd like to take a ride on The Tube", but he's not talking about the London Underground. :curry2*


----------



## DeeGirl

- Leanne Decker appreciator 

- Daniel Bryan fan

- More points than anybody else I've seen on WF.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*From the UK, home of the Spice Girls, ["What?!"] the Roll the Dice Girls, ["What?!"] the Rice Girls, ["What?!"] the Mice Girls ["What?!"]
Back to The Future
Is getting a push

*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

]*Has returned from parts unknown to watch RAW with us tonight! 

Knows that Brie Mode is greater than even Pie ala Mode 

Should know I sent New Day out to get us some tasty beverages!







*


----------



## Kratosx23

Has Mortal Kombat X on his list of played PSN games, as do I. 

Probably doesn't main the same character as I do. 

Metal Gear Solid Fan

EDIT ~ ~_~

Just Post-bombed me

New Day fan

Also a Seth Rollins fan for some reason.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Apparently Likes Konnan, one of the most underrated dudes in wrestling history imo
Knows I prefer Tekken to all other fighting franchises
Could hit 80,000 posts this year possibly*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I don't think I'll hit 80,000 posts by the new year. Maybe I'm underestimating what there is to post about.

Should know I didn't know he liked Tekken. Myself, I only play Mortal Kombat. I've tried Street Fighter but it didn't suit me, neither did Tekken. 

Should know the reason I love Konnan is because of his podcast, MLW Radio. He's been amazing on it since he started about 3 years ago. I didn't follow his career because he spent all of it outside WWF, which is all I could follow back then.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Tekken and Street Fighter appeal more to my weaboo side
Also should know I have never heard any of Konnan's shows only the clip of him calling today's wrestlers "*******" and that was my only impression of the way he conducts himself outside wrestling
Might listen to Talk Is Jericho thats my shit
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Bayley's aspirations









Likes her other ass-piration as well









Should know Seabs increased the sig size limit, so maybe he can use the old one :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows its tempting, I do kinda miss The Miz and the Bliss applause
Also knows that limit thing was annoying af
Let New Day live with us and kicked Virgil out finally*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I don't listen to Talk Is Jericho. I don't like interview shows. I want podcasts that talk about the week to week happenings in WWE.

Should know that Konnan doesn't have a filter and doesn't care what people think, which makes for great entertainment. If you listened to a full show he was on, you'd probably like him more. Then again, he rightly hates the Bellas, aka "the veterans", as he calls them, because they called themselves that on an interview and he went off on them for how stupid that was, so maybe you wouldn't. He's got the same perspective on the business as the fans do, though, he hates the corporate, ignore the fans type WWE bullshit. I think he's hilarious and so do the people who listen to the podcast weekly, though.

Has Twitter.


----------



## CJ

- Probably has the most posts on here
- Joined in 2004
- SCSA fan


----------



## dashing_man

is a 10 year old member of WF :applause 

is playing Phantom Pain for the BOOOOOBS :mark:

sucks in Rocket League :tripsscust


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should Know I always go back to most of my old games and progress further in them trophy wise at a later time 
Knows I have alot of games on my played list to go back to and others to buy still
Knows MGSVTPP is incredible.*


----------



## Trublez

Changes his avy often.
Avid gamer.
Like me, is a big fan of Xavier Woods.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the people who overtook my throne
- Should not get too comfortable
- For I may quest to reclaim it


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A fellow veteran of this thread.

Fellow Mega Man fan :JLC3.

Has mainly posted in this thread.*


----------



## Heath V

Is a Sonic fan.

Has a creepy avatar. 

Possibly enjoys flavored yogurt from time to time.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From Parts Unknown.

Hulk Hogan fan.

Bret Hart fan.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

:rusev 

Not happy with Stings WWE booking.

Rightly thinks Raw sucked.


----------



## Heath V

Thinks Raw sucked as well. 

Awesome avatar and sig.

Nikki Bella fan.


----------



## Kenny

from parts unknown
most likely thinks raw sucked
joined last year


----------



## CJ

- Always has great sigs
- And avi's
- LFC fan


----------



## Kenny

-repped me something good the other day 
-been here 4 years
-fan of THE BOSS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has one of the greatest avatars of all time.

Lives in Australia as well.

Probably watches Stone Colds podcast.


----------



## Donnie

Fellow Aussie 

Has a top 5 sig and AV

Is an Eva fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Aussie
- Just over a year old
- Username not capitalized...Why..?


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Sonic (Because Sonic is awesome)
- Likes Megaman (Because Megaman is awesome)
- He probably doesn't like Mario?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Shares my passion for Iron Maiden

Would like to fly with Bruce Dickinson

Is a veteran member who hails from Vancouver...for now.*


----------



## Vixxxenn

1. likes daniel bryan yes!!
2. likes leana decker
3. seems like a funny dude


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Brought back the purple text. :rusevyes

Great poster.

Also disappointed by WWE's shit booking of Sting.

Vixxxenn:

Fellow Charlotte fan.

From Queen City.

Happy that Bayley won the NXT Women's Championship.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Feels sorry for you that you still haven't defeated Sonic The Hedgehog
- Hey, at least, you haven't given up
- Dr. Robotnick is more threatening than Bowser


----------



## Trublez

Reigns fan.
Been a member for 9 years.
Canadian.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Likes to say hello to their daddy.
Likes to say hello to their mom.
Likes to talk about Cherry Bombs.


----------



## CJ

- Really hates white ring ropes :maisie3
- Paul London fan
- Long time member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Been hanging out with some bitch named Taylor recently. :bryanlol

Probably didn't like Dashing Cody Rhodes

ate a ham sandwich recently.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Bryan Fan
- He, apparently, don't shiv
- That signature is awesome. >


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ironically reminds me of me
- Canadian
- Approaching the decade mark


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Asking Scott Steiner for Advice
Sonic the Hedgehog
Nintendo*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Most likely is a fan of Sting.
Is the premiere draw of a thread I made.
Likes to uh...school all of the jabronies?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- London and Kendrick in the avy
- London and Kendrick in the sig
- London and Kendrick on the mind


----------



## Aizen

* Oh, I remember him. 

* Used to own this thread.

* Should make a full comeback, imo. (Y)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined in 2013.

Hunts demons.

Is being ignored by Scott Steiner.*


----------



## CJ

- Hoping TNA keeps going :fingerscrossed
- Favorite color is blue :fact
- Really like Sonic games


----------



## Trublez

Marked out when The Beautiful People reunited again for the 1000th fucking time. NOOOOOOOOOOT!!! ut
Over 800 posts in here.
Keeps the Chatbox snipped.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows no one cares about The Beautiful People reuniting.

Online.

Joined one month after I did.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Lord of the Blues

likes poker, and concerning Catrina, formerly Maxine, he may want to poke her. :curry2 

Hoping against hope that TNA survived and thrives. :fuckyeah*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Stole my blue text. :damnyou

Knows I would love to poke Catrina. :curry2

Offline.


----------



## CJ

Dropped the blue :confused
Thinks Shiv is offline :nah
Wants Catrina to do this to him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is mad at WCW. :WHYYY :bryanlol

Knows I am invisible

Knows that Becky should be the won facing Nikki next Monday Night.

Is great with dogs.*


----------



## Vox Machina

*• Always posts four things.
• Huge fan of Fat Carl.
• Wants Rollins to become IC champ.*


----------



## CJ

Starting some BTB thread or something
Looking for recruits
Needs to make his own sigs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Becky more than Bossco.

Likes to Clap Joyously when New Day appears

Probably has eaten some taytos today*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Another one who has overtaken my throne
- Should watch their back
- Cause I may or may not be coming from behind


----------



## Donnie

Knows that Sonic is the best

Also knows Mega Man is amazing 

Has been making the grade since 2013


----------



## Trublez

Briscoe fan.
Australian.
Rusev fan.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Their name is a wrong spelling of "Troubles."
Reminds me of Ethan Carter III's theme song.
Likes this sexy brunette chick who I don't know the name of.


----------



## Trublez

Now knows her name is Carol Seleme. 
Seems to have the same taste in wrestlers that I do.
Rarely has an opinion that I disagree with.


----------



## CJ

Wanted Amanda to win Tough Enough
Considering going back to green :hmm
Probably doesn't get the Bossco reference


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The third person who took my throne
- Again, question your comfort
- Cause I'm in a reclaiming mood


----------



## Trublez

Sonic fan.
Used to be the OG of this thread. 
Will never reclaim his throne because me, CJ and SHIV all have 100+ more posts than him here.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dropped the green text.

Has become one of the top posters of this thread along with, Shiv, and CJ.

Online.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also online
- A regular in the weekly Raw Discussion Threads
- Blue, blue everything


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants to clap with The New Day.









Used to post in this thread all the time, when it started.

Fellow Sonic fan. :high5*


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm one of the top posters in this thread and in general. 8*D
Knows that the New Day better retain at NOC.
Hasn't dropped the blue and bold font.


----------



## CJ

- Has exactly 4000 posts atm :clap
- Leaves Becky gifs on my visitor wall :mckinney
- Knows Make_The_Grade will never reclaim this thread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gearing up for the White House
Knows Becky should be in Charlotte's spot right now and it is lame she is getting force pushed and is the least interesting of the callups if you take away she is spawn of Flair
Huge Becky fan like myself*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Speaks the truth about Charlotte

Knows that Brie Bella is criminally underrated

Probably hope Nikki retains, so Becky can get the title from her.*


----------



## CJ

- Knows the Diva's Revolution should be replaced by the Redhead revolution 
- Knows my sig needs an update :agree:
- Prince of Purple & Mayor of Muffins


----------



## Trublez

Knows that Charlotte is absolutely cringeworthy and ugly as sin.
Although I disagree with him about who should beat Nikki as Sasha would make a better champion than Becky right now imo.
Needs to continue spamming my wall. :benson


----------



## CJ

- Likes visitor wall messages :maisie3
- Needs to tell Bram face to face that he has bad taste in women :bryanlol
- Changed his avatar :confused


----------



## Buttermaker

Takes no prisoners 

Heavy user of GIFS to get his 3 things point across

Is a fan of the typical lass kicking


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The maker of this thread. :bow

Fellow Scott Hall fan.

From Manitoba, Canada.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Excited about the Sash/Bayley Ironwoman match

wants TNA to survive as much as I do.

May like the movie Blue Velvet*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Brought back the purple text. :rusevyes

Knows the IronWoman match will be glorious.

One of the top posters in this thread.*


----------



## Tony

- Likes to play Sonic
- Probably has a Pentagon Jr. t-shirt
- Hoping for season 2 of Lucha Underground


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Anime
- Likes Japanese women
- Just like I do


----------



## Heath V

Likes Japanese women. 

Lives in Vancouver BC for now.

Likes good music.


----------



## CJ

- Hogan, Warrior, Savage & Hart fan
- Likes playing video games
- And collecting things


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would like to hunt Dinosaurs with Becky.

Likes to drink water.

Wants to see Vader in the HOF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*enjoying the rise of Eva Marie which I look forward to seeing as well.

likes buxom Divas

isnt a fan of "indyrific guys.



*


----------



## CJ

Wants to see Bayley get fed to Eva :WHYYY
Likes fiery redheads that kick some lass :mark:
Visited his local taco joint at least once this week


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Orange Nation.

Posts a lot of hot women.

Expects an NXTer to join Reigns/Ambrose.


----------



## CJ

- Excellent taste in women :nikki
- Hails from land of New Zealand
- Would probably like to see Eva beat Nikki for the Divas title :surprise:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- We both seem to like this sig with Becky Lynch
- He's located in the "Land of No Surrender"... wherever the hell that is? Maybe it's Laos, but who knows
- He likes the orange color


----------



## CJ

- Thinks I'm from Laos :maisie3
- From Van City
- Iron Maiden fan


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is really from Laos.
• Has a new Becky sig.
• Not using orange anymore.


----------



## CJ

- Wrong about my sig :no:
- Wrong about my location :bunk
- Dropped the blue text :WTF2


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a lot of incredibly cheesy signature quotes and hashtags.

Has an avatar in black and white.

Has probably the shortest username on the site, at least of any active member.


----------



## CJ

- Probably has the most posts on the forum
- Bray Wyatt fan
- Likes the Weekly Planet


----------



## Kratosx23

Is correct that I have the most posts.

Should know TWP is incredibly great. 

Location: Land of No Surrender.


----------



## CJ

- From Gotham City
- Not a fan of current WWE
- Wants the Diva's off Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Needs a name change

Had to send Taylor back home. 

Might name his first born after a Tayto flavor or maybe Virgil. :bryanlol*


----------



## CJ

- Changed his username :WHYYY
- Prawn Cocktail ....... :hmm
- Has a nephew called NLC that is busy on the campaign trail :yes


----------



## Kenny

- sent me wonderful rep :homer
- joined in 2011
- nxt fan


----------



## CJ

- Joined in 2004
- Probably likes cricket :hmm
- Disappointed with yesterday's footie results


----------



## Kenny

- knows im a forum vet :usangle
- is right about me liking cricket
- knows im disappointed in liverpool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Is KENNY!

has an approved message

Incredibly nice guy

Knows the girl in his avy should just move her elbows a bit. :banderas*


----------



## CJ

- Knows being a Newcastle fan is worst :cry
- Wants to regain the Ashes
- Possibly had a walk on part in Neighbors 

SHIV

- Sneaky ninja :goaway
- Hasn't seen the video that gif is from :whoo
- Recent name change :WHYYY


----------



## Kenny

- was ninja'd
- probably doesn't like mclaren
- might know neighbours is in melbourne, i live in sydney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*May not have realized it was me, with my name change and all. 

posts some very good wrestling matches in another thread

Likes Daniel Bryan and Punk which makes him a man of great taste in wrestlers, in my book!!!*


----------



## Kenny

- is now in caps classic SHIV
- may like my new signature
- nope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I Am hypnotized by his new sig

Likes Liverpool

is a big fan of Christina Hendricks! :fuckyeah*


----------



## Kenny

- also a hendricks fan :mark:
- also wishes bryan could come back
- may like my new avatar. SOON.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*hope I like your new avy!

Knows I wish Bryan will come back, but I fear the worst.

likes to capitalize his username, just like I do!*


----------



## Kenny

- should like it 
- great guy
- SHIV


----------



## CJ

- Made the right avatar choice 
- Awesome sig as usual :mckinney
- Knows I hate McClaren :fact


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Needs to teach me how to do borders for gifs
-Pretty cool guy
-Uses hashtags even though this isn't Twitter


----------



## CJ

- Knows I copied those hashtags from Becky's twitter :lol
- Needs to learn how to stroke :agree:
- Knows there is actually a hashtag thing on here

#BexplexCity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Likes Crunchy Jalapenos

doesnt like getting his thunder stolen :cuss:

Will only bet on Charlotte if it's at The Derby.*


----------



## CJ

- Incorrect about the jalapenos
- Needs a new avatar & sig to go with his name change
- Thinks Charlotte has a horseface :reneelel


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## CJ

- Man of few words
- Knows we're taking over
- Needs to send Uncle @SHIV out on a pop tart run :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows my new name, even though I am undercover,infiltrating Virgil's bum fight ring.

probably loved that pic of Madison Rayne that Nash posted last night;Josh sure as hell didn't :bryanlol

doesn't want to have any long term pets. Will settle for a Penthouse Pet for the night! :banderas*


----------



## CJ

- Real name is SHIV :surprise:
- Simeon Hershel Ivan Vern :WTF2
- Burning through his blank discs :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I have blank discs, but I dont shoot blanks.

Agrees that Madison Rayne is much hotter than Angelina Love. :fact

Would buy a Seth Rollins Crossfit Jesus shirt, but not wear it in front of his family for fear of offending them.

Will legalize medicinal Poptarts, once he is the Commander in Chief.*


----------



## CJ

- Named 4 things :enzo
- Knows that will only happen if I get to heavily tax them :bryanlol
- Watches Flash for his Danielle Panabaker fix :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Panabaker is one hot tamale.She looked gorgeous as Killer Frost in arry's vision.

Should know that I always mention 4 things because 3 times just isn't enough...just ask Becky! :bryanlol

Should know if he over taxes my poptarts, I will dump his taytos in the ocean as part of the New Boston Tayto Party.

Knows that Charlotte is riding on her daddy's coattails while Becky is doing it the right way;she is earning it.*


----------



## CJ

- Still listing 4 things :hutz
- Should know my first executive order will be sending Uncle SHIV to Gtmo :bye
- Knows that Charlotte needs to :goaway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*You'll be sending me to GITMPO poptarts and taytos :cudi

I bet Charlotte is a real nag :bryanlol

Knows I list 4 things because the RBR is 4-Ever

Cant wait for the day that Becky holds the Divas title aloft and proves she is the Ultimate Lass Kicker. :mark:*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Now goes by Shiv.

Offline.

Likes to list 4 things, instead of 3.*


----------



## CJ

- Still hasn't figured out SHIV is invisible :enzo
- Dedicated TNA fan :clap
- If all his favorite wrestlers were in the same federation :sodone


----------



## Trublez

Probably made the gif in his sig from a WWE made Becky video package.
Will need to change his location once TNA goes out of business in the next few months.
Should know that anyone that insults Charlotte is apparently jealous at least according to Vince Russo. :hayden3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that Charlotte does belong in a stable as one of the 4 HORSE women.

Would eat at a Carol Seleme chicken franchise as long as they served those legs and thighs.

May be an accomplished Darts player or, perhaps a football hooligan.



*


----------



## Kratosx23

Made a joke about Charlotte looking like a horse.

Should know that that also applies to Sasha, aka the Legit Hoss (slang for horse).

Has an avatar of Daniel Bryan from back when NXT was a shitty version of American Gladiators.


----------



## Tony

- Prefers mic skills
- Feels that Vince is intentionally losing money with his decisions
- Wants a Bray Wyatt World Title run


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Happy that The Cowboys pulled out the win tonight!

likes anime

might prefer Straight Edge Jesus to Crossfit Jesus.*


----------



## Kenny

- SHIV
- listed 4 things instead of 3 earlier
- on invisible


----------



## Kratosx23

Ass.

Tits.

Location: Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a christian
- Agrees with the death penalty
- Huge fan of CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is Egyptian

stands up for what he believes in.

been here almost 3 years to the day.


----------



## CJ

- Changed his name to hide from Virgil :reneelel
- Sits through 3 hours of Raw live :WHYYY
- Hopes the contents of his storage container never go up for auction on storage wars :curry2


----------



## Trublez

Becky Lynch mark.
Wonders why SHIV puts himself through 3 hours of torture every week.
His sig is from the 0:33 mark.


----------



## CJ

- Knows where my current sig is from :hmm
- Also a Becky mark but prefers the BOSS
- Lost his smile & his green text


----------



## Trublez

And my red border. 
Knows Becky is beautiful and talented. 
Likes Becky's current hair colour probably because it reminds him of his #1 girl, Leanna.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I like fiery redheads
- Probably noticed I added links to Becky's twitter/instagram in my sig 
- No longer has a red border :bunk


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't think Becky's quotes are corny.
Knows I've had a red border for months even though he knows they don't do it for me.
Needs to spam my wall with a wider variety of girls now. :agree:


----------



## CJ

- Knows I think they're corny but I like them :lol
- Wants some ODB/Charlotte/Rosie Lotta Love on his wall :wee-bey
- Got peer pressured into using a red border :reneelel


----------



## Kenny

- great guy
- might be interested to know i've downloaded a whole bunch of tna matches (good ones)
- big nxt fan


----------



## CJ

- TNA fan :mckinney
- Forum legend
- Possibly a Simon Whitlock fan :hmm


----------



## Kenny

- might not know i'm not a full fledged tna fan, ive watched on/off for a while. 
- knows legends when he sees them 
- becky fan


----------



## Trublez

Likes the TITAAAAYYYS!!!
Likes the BOOOOOOTAY!!!
Reminds me of my "constantly having NSFW sigs" glory days. :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has a new sig

Needs a Nude sig

is excellent at finding quality rep gifs. the good kind if you know what I mean.


----------



## CJ

- Likes fiery redheads kada
- Fan of the Lass Kicker Becky Lynch
- Knows Charlotte doesn't deserve her push :eyeroll2


----------



## SonoShion

Responsible for all avatars & signatures of Callisto.
Possibly from Éire.
Would love to lynch Becky's vagina, gently speaking.


----------



## CJ

- Knows I'm definitely not from that place
- Keeps track of Callisto's avi/sig changes :hmm
- Using one of my smilies as an avatar


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't want people knowing he's from Laos.

• Slightly changed his sig once again.

• One of the best posters on WF.


----------



## Trublez

Awesome poster himself.
Knows I'll have to get back to him on the rep as I've been slacking lately. :cudi
Made a BTB.


----------



## Rugrat

Agrees that Mr Douiss should stop plugging his shitty channel on here
Thinks Aries should replace Joe on NXT
Says Becky Lynch is beautiful and talented


----------



## Kenny

- barrett fan
- has never eaten marijuana
- joined in 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the man, the legend,,,KENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

always has visually pleasing avi's and sigs.

is a special attraction at Mania, and should know I have a special attraction to the bevy lof babes he parades in his various sigs

Should know that I really hope he is doing well. :mckinney


----------



## CJ

- Still can't count :maisie3
- Pleased by @KENNY 's sig/avi :whoo
- Knows "Twin Magic" is a terrible finish :goaway


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- We agree on twin magic
- A big fan of the divas
- Online


----------



## CJ

- New Day Fan
- Has a lot of posts in this thread
- From the US


----------



## Trublez

Probably went to bed now.
Posts pics of female celebrities all day.
Changes his avy as often as Luke Harper changes his vest aka never.


----------



## CJ

- Knows which threads I frequent 
- Knows I would change my avi but he never makes me any Decker gifs 
- Knows pretty much everything about the regulars in this thread


----------



## Trublez

Knowledgeable about most posters ITT himself.
Knows ZZ getting a WWE contract is a disgrace.
Knows the "never makes him Decker gifs" line is a blantant lie.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has never made me a Karen Gillan gif.

• Knows I have never asked.

• Will probably take these things as my way of asking for a Karen Gillan gif.


----------



## CJ

- Wants a Karen gif
- Wants that Karen gif now
- Kinda impatient


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that @Soul Cat will not like his post; it's true.

gif maker extraordinaire

burning the midnight oil

will name me his Secretary of Vice :banderas.


----------



## CJ

- Still naming 4 things :WHYYY
- Noticed @Soul Cat gives no likes
- Can be an unpaid intern for the new administration


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows he just received something better than a like. :benson

• Wants Becky to get pushed in my BTB.

• Knows he'll get it... in time.


----------



## CD Player

Doesn't give likes
Likes Cesaro 
11 posts a day


----------



## Kratosx23

Is a CD Player.

Has an avatar of Slash.

Is from Pennsylvania..


----------



## SonoShion

Loves Archer.
Should share his thoughts on Mr.Robot.
High on verbal skills.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has the best username on this site
- Is pretty rich
- Travels the world a lot


----------



## Kratosx23

SonoShion said:


> Loves Archer.
> Should share his thoughts on Mr.Robot.
> High on verbal skills.


My thoughts on Mr. Robot are, I don't know what Mr. Robot is. :draper2

Is named after Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, a man who probably has the most widely believed incorrect name in history. His name isn't Mahatma, Mahatma is a title, but you'll be damned if anybody in at least the western hemisphere knows that.

Locke fan.

Is from Cairo.


----------



## Kenny

- has bad luck with the wrestlers he likes
- is not a big fan of "da look"
- appreciates good promo skills


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Comes from a land down under

may have eaten a vegemite sandwich in the past

would probably love to see Steve Austin make one last Mania match appearance.

Has been watching some good wrestling matches lately! :mckinney


----------



## Kenny

- knows i'm the biggest Austin mark on the forum
- might like my new sig
- knows i like vegemite


----------



## CJ

- Has a new sig :whoo
- Not a Neighbors extra :surprise:
- Knows I've never tried vegemite & never will :agree:


----------



## The Shield

From Northern Ireland
Loves Tayto
Loves Becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fan of the Shield members (Just like I do)
- Joined in August 2015
- BELEEEEEE DAT!!!!


----------



## Aizen

*Fellow Metalhead. (Y)

*666 the number of the beast.

*Might have been in at least one wall of death in his life.


----------



## CJ

- Metalhead
- Celeb thread regular :JLC3
- Hunts demons & would possibly go dinosaur hunting with Becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best sig/gif maker on either side of the Atlantic Ocean

Would like to lambada with Becky. :dance

Is a fan of Sneepers.


----------



## Trublez

- Shortened his name.

- The day he doesn't make a joke or sexual innuendo is the day I stop loving Carol or @CJ stops loving Leanna or @Chrome starts to despise feet!!!

- Sneaky little bugger hiding behind the invisible function which @Deadman's Hand is still fooled by till this day. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Just mentioned me
Knows I could never do such a thing
Is using his best name atm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

His Bears lost a tough one to The Pack.

Should know they will be better than the 49ers.

3 simple words: HE DONT CARE!

quality repper


----------



## CJ

- Still naming 4 things :hutz
- Needs to start a name 4 things thread :benson
- Resorted to eating banana muffins :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows I should name 5 things in honor of Daniel Bryan and Big E.

Needs to try some banana nut flavored Taytos

May be willing to house Virgil if I send him inside his cardboard box to the Land of No Surrender.


----------



## CJ

- Trying to get rid of Virgil :maisie3
- Contemplating naming 5 things :wee-bey
- Stilling adding to his disc collection :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe be a Certified Juggalo

Would rather be known as a gigolo

wants to build the biggest bonfire ever, next year, so Virgil can toast his marshmallows


----------



## Kenny

- great guy
- might know that i cant sleep
- becky


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wished "I Don't" the best in its future endeavors
- probably doesn't know what avatar I use to use
- Still has one of my favorite sigs

Well shoot.

- I was ninja'd by a legend of this forum
- Usually posts pictures of him looking daper
- Their current sig is kinda hypnotic


----------



## Trublez

Video game fan. 
New Day fan.
Former king of the name 3 things thread.


----------



## CJ

- One of people to usurp @Make_The_Grade 
- Fellow Becky fan; who likes Sasha just a little bit more
- From Jolly Old England


----------



## Trublez

Knows I think Becky looks so adorable in his sig. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643949751516270592Wishes he was included in there. :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Watches Carlo Seleme's workout videos daily.
Doesn't actually work out on 'em.
Although somewhat he does.


----------



## Trublez

- Used to send me ass reps back in the day. :mj2

- Big movie buff.

- Implying that I jerk off to Carol's workout videos but couldn't be more wrong as she is my goddess and I'd never do such a dirty and disgusting thing. 0


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be in love with Carol Seleme.

Enjoys Booker T's commentary work because of his retardation.

Knows that The New Day is awesome.


----------



## CJ

- Knows @Trublez loves Carol as much as he love Maryse
- Sick of Rollins :surprise:
- Knows that Rusev belongs in the main event :rusevyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Drives a Classic Jalopy

Would like to be the meat in a Becky/Paige sandwich :fact


Should change his name to CJ: The GAWD of GFX.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Has the best sig on WF
Is a swell guy
His SFG make me cri evritime


----------



## CJ

- Drives an automatic cause he doesn't like shifting :maisie3
- Good friend :mckinney
- Wants Nikki to retain 

Deus Ex Machina

- Ryback mark
- Bryan fan
- Learned how to make borders (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Posts a ton in the celeb thread. 
Would like to Charlotte get a good 'ol fashioned lass kicking via Becky.
Reads Becky Lynch's twitter.


----------



## CJ

Knows I read his twitter as well :reneelel
Thinks 2888 times is a ton :hmm It kinda is :lol
Wants the Big Show to :gtfo


----------



## Trublez

Might have forgotten that my current avy is the same pic I posted in the celeb thread a while back.
Should have a tumblr if he loves making gifs so much.
Follows this fat wench on Twitter. I ain't here to judge though. :hayden3


----------



## Kenny

- joined in april 2013
- is new to the chatbox crew
- doesn't like the above "fat wrench"


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1, Favorites include Sting, DDP, Injured Guy and 2 guys who took their balls and went home
2. Has fetish for ass
3. Wasted 11 years of his existence on this forum*


----------



## SMetalWorld

1. Prefers Old Wrestlers
2. Just like I do
3. He's from the Squared Cirlce


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Vancouver.

Joined in May 2006.

Getting yelled at by Scott Steiner.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*patiently waiting for season 2 of LU.

probably saddened that Kenny King has left TNA.

probably happy he is back with ROH

Knows that Bayley/Sasha is a damn worthy main event.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'm sad about the last member of the BDC leaving TNA. :mj2

Knows I'm fine with King returning to ROH.

Using purple text for this thread only.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Suplex City.

Loves that blue text.

Has a lot of favourite wrestlers.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Loves wet women
- Fan of Eva Maryse
- Lives in Australia


----------



## Chrome

Leaves lovely images of FEET on my visitor page
From Canada
Reigns fan


----------



## Trublez

Still loves the feet.
He DOOOON'T CAAAAAAARE.
And its a middle finger to those that do.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Carol Seleme.

Wants to see Kenny King in NXT.

Sometimes think that whenever Legit BOSS posts, Sasha Banks is typing what he's posting.*


----------



## CJ

- One of the biggest TNA fans on the forum (Y)
- Has many favorites
- Loves to post in blue


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chadwick Johnson confirmed!

wants to walk the dinosaur with Becky

going to have a very good day.

first crush was a ginger girl in his class.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dropped the purple text. :wtf

Dropped the IDON'T in his name.

Hopes TNA won't die by 2016.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoys Sheamus's ring work.

Isn't looking forward to Queen Eva's big push.

Knows that WWE has been very bad lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Knows that All Red is the future, whether people like it or not.

would not object to being attacked by Nikki's rack.

Would love to see Maryse return to show the new Divas how it's done.*


----------



## charlesxo

christ
smiley in-between decker's legs looks like a mexican froot
something something BUSH


----------



## Trublez

Mike Litoris.
Had that infamous feud with Dib.
Asian dude living in Straya.


----------



## SMetalWorld

-Joined April 2013
-Likes tits
- And so is long legs


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for almost 10 years
- I don't think I've ever seen them before
- Canadian


----------



## charlesxo

:bow
Will regain his throne
I have to spread rep btw :mj2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- My old rival
- And fellow poster in this thread
- Much respect


----------



## SMetalWorld

bleach_:

-Awesome person
-He got a case of "The Feels"
-Likes the Anime Bleach  (Btw, I'm a One Piece guy but likes Bleach too)

Make_The_Grade:

-You got ahead of me
-You two are rivals?
-Did you guys steal each other's Cheerios?


----------



## charlesxo

Another person who thinks I was named after a shitty chinese cartoon :mj2
One Piece tho :honoraryblack
Post count makes me look like a geek


----------



## CJ

- Australian
- Watches AFL
- Joined in 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Favorite weightlifting event is the Clean and Jerk.

Would ask Becky to clean and jerk him. :bryanlol

May know how to Riverdance.*


----------



## Trublez

Can't decide whether he wants to stick with the purple font or not.
Is as dirty minded as they come.
Still a proud member of the now dying *RBR.* :maury


----------



## CJ

- Thinks the RBR was ever a thing :reneelel
- Knows the story of how that joke started :lol
- Probably causing troublez in London town :no:


----------



## Trublez

Knows that the *RBR* was a joke of a stable.
Knows I haven't read the gif thread in ages.
Trying to subtly start a gold/white (?) border revolution.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is new to the chatbox crew. :clap


is very dirty minded himself

will make the gold/white(?) border revolution the happening thing on the board.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Still loves his signature
- MEOW!!
- And now he does SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is a veteran member here.

hails from British Columbia

is probably glad his name isn't simonraw.


----------



## CJ

- Booked tickets for Riverdance :bryanlol
- Now Shivs his enemies :surprise:
- Never watched OZ :hutz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows the only real Oz is the Emerald City.

thinks I am the master of the SHIVerdance.


ndeds to watch Penny Dreadful Season 2.


----------



## dashing_man

is a Big D-Bryan fan

don't give a shiv about anything

has probably the best signature after me of course :hunter


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I find their sig amusing
- Almost out of Newbie-Ville
- Based on location, may or may not be the guy that got shot last month


----------



## SMetalWorld

-Sonic! He can really move! Sonic! Has an attitude! SONIC!!! HE'S THE FASTEST THING ALIVE!!!
-Likes the New Day
-Asking Scott Steiner for assistance


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Use to watch Sonic Sat Am
- Or just likes the theme
- Either way, good taste


----------



## CJ

- Sonic
- Falco
- New Day fan


----------



## Trublez

Posts a lot in this thread. 
Still does GFX for people on the downlow to which he'll now inevitably reply with ":nah".
Will have made a Carol sig for me before the end of this year. :cudi


----------



## CJ

Thinks I still make gfx :nah
Posts a lot in this thread :rileylel
Offline causing Trublez :surprise:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I love Paige and that pentagram around her neck is extremely sexy. HAIL SATAN!!!
- Becky Lynch is hot too... that's one hot Irish.
- Sheamus and Becky Lynch should form a couple Irish team that would kick everyone's asses or should I say... Lasses  *Rim-Shot*


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't know that CJ despises Sheamus so wouldn't like that at all. :lol
Reigns fan.
Simon or Nitro?


----------



## CJ

- Knows Becky needs to be kept as far away from Sheamus as possible :benson
- Knows I have to find a Carol gif for later
- Knows Dog Ziggler better not beat Rusev at NOC


----------



## Trublez

Vomits at the thought of Becky and Sheamus doing...ermm...things in a bedroom.
Will also be traumatised for life. :mj2
Getting Carol gifs ready for the future sig he's gonna make for me I'm assuming? :cudi :mark:


----------



## CJ

Knows I'll make him a sig for Christmas :woo
Knows I didn't specify a year :rileylel
Knows his current Carol sig is better than anything I could make anyways :fact


----------



## Trublez

Will probably make my future sig Xmas themed. :woo :banderas

Has had his current avy for a long time probably longer than any avy he's ever had. Is it?

Put my average gif making ability over his advanced GFX skills. roud


----------



## CJ

- Knows I don't even know for sure how long I've had this avi :hmm All of 2015 for sure, but I can't remember if I was using it before Christmas or not  Definitely the longest I've kept an avi though.
- Modest
- Wants to see Carol in a Santa hat :rileylol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Cant remember how long hes had his avi.

Will be disappointed when WWE stupidly has Dog Ziggler beat Rusev.

Likes Becky but not Sheamus...


----------



## CJ

Knows no one likes Sheamus :maisie3
Knows disappointed is an understatement
Still attending Fearless University :nikki


----------



## Trublez

Starting to use that Maisie smiley a lot now.
Knows EvaMaryse likes Sheamus unless he forgot.
Will have to Photoshop Santa's hat on Carol as I can't find any Christmas themed pics of her anywhere. If someone does plz PM me. :side:


----------



## CJ

Knows once I find a smilie I like, I tend to overuse it :shrug
Knows I was unaware of EvaMaryse's Sheamus fandom
Wants people to pm him Christmas stuff in September :lose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves Taytos

Loves gingers

Loves tattoos.

Loves gingers with Taytos tattoos. :bryanlol


----------



## CJ

Seriously can't count :goaway
Probably had some variation of muffin today
Looking forward to seeing Charlotte beating Nikki :WHYYY


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I admit that I'm a Sheamus fan (Please, don't hate me :mj2)
- I still respect you... you seem like a cool and an awesome person ^_^
- You're from the Land of No Surrender


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Likes The Undertaker, Triple H, Shawn Michaels
2. Probably loved WM 28 HIAC match
3. Join Date 05-07-2006*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is all about the wrestling.

Fan of the previous eras of wrestling more than the current.

Destroys the ignorant.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Awesome Aussie who worships goddesses from wrestling
Knows a NEW Goddess has appeared in WWE and her name is KANA/Asuka
Is Online*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Wants Nikki to Not Lose Championship to Charlotte

Knows that KANA is going to raise the level of NXT even higher.

May not recognize me with my new name. 

Almost time for his board anniversary! :hb :cheer*


----------



## Trublez

Wouldn't put Cena in his top 10 of all time. (Y)
Been on here for 2 years now. :woo
Constantly breaks the rules of this thread by naming 4 things. :finger


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Charlotte better not win
Has changed his name but still my Uncle
Is glad to have his old sig back

CLASSIC NINJA WOLF
Truble Truble Truble
BIG BAD BOOTY DADDY*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

James Omega
Wants Nikki to retain at NOC
As of next Wednesday, he will have been on this forum for 10 years


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat Nikki Bella love.

Attends Fearless University as well.

Rightfully loved Nikki Bella backstage on SmackDown.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- SHOWER SCENE!!!
- Brock Lesnar is one of his favorites
- He's located at Fearless University Australia... Boss!


----------



## Punkhead

Eluveitie fan.

Probably going to their concert in Vancouver on Tuesday.

Which means he'd also see Epica, which makes me so jealous.


----------



## SMetalWorld

1- Another Eluveitie fan!!! \m/
2- Green rep'ed you 
3- I saw both Eluvieitie and Epica in 2 separate concerts... this would be my 2nd time to see them live in one concert alongside The Agonist. >


----------



## CJ

Taker fan
Likes art
Not a Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## Aizen

*Might have an orgasm if he sees Leanna Decker naked in his room with an AK 47 pointing to the bed. 8*D

*Sometimes lurk on invisible mode. :side:

*Probably headbangs just like Becky Lynch in his spare time. :hmm:


----------



## CJ

Knows me well :lmao
Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Supports the same football team as Rusev :rusevyes


----------



## Kratosx23

Knows that Becky Lynch is the only one of the 4 horsewomen who does not, in fact, look like a horse. 

Posts: 6,751.

Posted 2 gifs in his last post.


----------



## obby

fan of urdnot wrex

enjoyed age of ultron like I

should know that bayley is the hottest diva in the company bar none :cudi


----------



## SonoShion

ACTION obby
Animo geek
Member of filmcrew


----------



## CJ

Using that avatar I made him
From Nous York
Joined in 2012


----------



## Trublez

Wants a triple blowjob with Leanna, Becky and Chelsie. :Banderas

Should know that him and Freezing are the only 2 people that ever said I took :lose's before so I wonder what that says about him? :hmm:

Using invisible mode probably to neg the shit out of that poor Irish dude again.


----------



## CJ

Should use invisible mode
Looking forward to NOC
Wants a threesome with Carol & Rachael :rileyclap


----------



## Trublez

-Probably doesn't know that I used to be on invisible mode in my first year on here but then my balls dropped. 

- Not very fond of Charles...I mean Charlie...sorry I meant Charlotte. :side:

- Repped me 6 Carol gifs in one sitting. :sodone


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has dropped balls.

• Knows CJ doesn't like Charlotte.

• Wants more than 6 Carol gifs in one sitting.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Needs to buy Nobunaga's Ambition: Sphere of Influence

Needs to buy a PS4

Needs to not betray me at Honnoji


----------



## Kratosx23

obby said:


> fan of urdnot wrex
> 
> enjoyed age of ultron like I
> 
> should know that bayley is the hottest diva in the company bar none :cudi


Nah, not at all. She's very plain. The line about the horse was exagerated, because Bayley is just plain and bland lookin as opposed to Sasha and Charlotte who look like a lawn mower ran over their faces, I just phrased it that way because it sounded better. Either way, if Bayley was the best looking woman in WWE, that would really say something about the state of the looks of the divas in WWE. In fact it does, because most of them aren't attractive at all. 

Has a PS4.

Is Latino.

Usertitle says "Kill The Cuckoo", which I assume is from a song or something.


----------



## Trublez

Been on here for a long ass time.
Doesn't like women's wrestling.
Insults the 4 horsewomen for their looks but absolutely despises Reigns for having DA LOOK. :heston


----------



## Vox Machina

• Better be happy. :benson

• Sent me Gillan. 

• Totally excited for the artistry that will be Night of Champions.


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that it's not a contradiction to insult Sasha and Charlotte for being ugly and bashing Reigns. I don't bash Reigns for having DA LOOK, I bash Reigns for having no talent and getting pushed because Vince has a hot guy fetish. It has nothing to do with his look, I don't care that he's attractive, I care that Vince is obsessed with it and that undeservedly gives him a leg up. I bashed Ryback for the same reason, Vince gave him an undeserved push because of his looks, in a much different way, and Ryback is probably the ugliest guy that's been in WWE in the last 20 years outside of Khali. All I've ever said negatively about his looks is that he looks too pretty to believably win a fight, but that's not a real, genuine criticism, it's just a bonus one that I say to pile on him for having nothing good to offer.

Likes Dolph Ziggler, who I'd be lying if I said was one of my favourite wrestlers.

Is from Blue Pants City.  These NXT trends.....


----------



## The True Believer

- Looks forward to the day Bray Wyatt holds onto the WWEWHC title.
- Doesn't think bad mic workers should be paired with managers.
- Is probably the only person in the world who think Alberto Del Rio's mic skills are better than Roddy Piper's.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks Sasha Banks is ugly. :nah

Hates Roman Reigns.

Hates the way WWE has booked Dean Ambrose.

SUPERIOR:

Probably misses seeing Austin Aries on TV.

Is going to mark out for Sami Zayn's return.

Also probably hates what WWE is doing with Dean Ambrose.*


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd.
New Day fan. :woo
Still posting in blue font.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that it's not a contradiction to insult Sasha and Charlotte for being ugly and bashing Reigns. I don't bash Reigns for having DA LOOK, I bash Reigns for having no talent and getting pushed because Vince has a hot guy fetish. It has nothing to do with his look, I don't care that he's attractive, I care that Vince is obsessed with it and that undeservedly gives him a leg up. I bashed Ryback for the same reason, Vince gave him an undeserved push because of his looks, in a much different way, and Ryback is probably the ugliest guy that's been in WWE in the last 20 years outside of Khali. All I've ever said negatively about his looks is that he looks too pretty to believably win a fight, but that's not a real, genuine criticism, it's just a bonus one that I say to pile on him for having nothing good to offer.


Its good to know you aren't a fan of Bray Wyatt then. (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23

SUPERIOR said:


> - Looks forward to the day Bray Wyatt holds onto the WWEWHC title.


Actually, I don't, because I know that day will never come. I've known it since the day he came in, for a million different reasons, he doesn't fit what Vince will ever put the title on. Yeah, I would be over the moon if it happened, but it never will. He's another text book case of a wasted career. 

Posted the Nah gif at an obvious statement for some reason.

Is correct towards my feelings about WWE's handling of Dean Ambrose.

Will probably be watching the PPV tonight...?

Fuck it, I'm not editing.



> Its good to know you aren't a fan of Bray Wyatt then.


Uhhh.....what?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow New Day fan. :woo

Joined one month after I did.

Online.

Got ninja'd...AGAIN:

Knows Vince will never put the title on Bray Wyatt. :mj2

Values mic work, over wrestling ability.

Watches the Bryan & Vinny Show.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Hopefully knows the greatness of the Bryan and Vinny show.

Pentagon Jr fan.

Watches all kinds of different wrestling promotions.


----------



## obby

is about to be replied to

is not from the welsh town llanfairpwllgwyngyll

could run a mile over the course of eight days



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, not at all. She's very plain. The line about the horse was exagerated, because Bayley is just plain and bland lookin as opposed to Sasha and Charlotte who look like a lawn mower ran over their faces, I just phrased it that way because it sounded better. Either way, if Bayley was the best looking woman in WWE, that would really say something about the state of the looks of the divas in WWE. In fact it does, because most of them aren't attractive at all.
> 
> Has a PS4.
> 
> Is Latino.
> 
> Usertitle says "Kill The Cuckoo", which I assume is from a song or something.


Well it all depends on what you value in a woman I suppose. I find her face cute but she has the absolute best body of any of the divas without any plastic surgery.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Also loves him some Bayley
Jericho fan
Xbox and PS guy*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Loves Anime
- Brie Bella fan
- Types in bold and red


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Frequents this thread
Enjoys Seth Rollins
Pulls for Taker over Lesnar


----------



## CJ

Joined in 2015
From Chicago
Glad the Dudley's returned


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky or Sasha should have beat Nikki
Favors Orange text 
Better than all the real life presidential candidates *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Excited for Seth Rollins retaining the world title

Wants to watch all Becky's matches while wearing goggles.

likes some Cajun Jambalaya

EDIT:damn got ninja'd by Noctis

didnt even know it.

he must have learned at the feet of Beverly Hills Ninja Farley, 

the veep creeped up on me.*


----------



## CJ

Disappointed Charlotte won, & so am I
Knows Virgil stole my orange text :cuss:
Loves pop tarts :woo

SHIV

Is the sneakiest ninja of them all
Has some dude with a hat between Leanna's legs :WTF2
Not a Dog Ziggler fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows I got ninjaed as well

doesnt care for dog ziggler either.

needs to stay up and watch Raw tonight, while etng some tayto flavored pop tarts.


----------



## CJ

Knows I prefer to DVR shows like Raw :reneelel
The ninja that got ninja'd :surprise:
Needs to go back to purple :benson


----------



## Kratosx23

Needs to not watch Raw at all and do something better with his time.

Is mad that Charlotte won the Divas championship.

Should know that I don't care.


----------



## The True Believer

Is miffed that Kevin Owens is the new Intercontinental Champion.

Was wrong about the Wyatt Family losing.

Hates the fact that Rollins retained.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*By definition is Superior.

Probably loves Lemmy, Who doesn't? :mark:

Approaching his 2 year anniversary :hb

A Wilson Fisk fan, perhaps?*


----------



## CJ

Needs to limit himself to naming 3 things :benson
Purple
Disappointed Kane showed up


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Very cool person
- Birthday is August 30
- Fan of Smilies


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*From Vancouver.. But only there temporarily apparently
Joined in May.. Was it MAY 19??? :O
Fellow senior poster
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Will not be part of the Charlotte celebration.

Curently is residing in OUTER HEAVEN;hope they have an attic for me. 

Hoping that RAW steps up its game tonight!

Def supporting Bayley in the rematch of the century! :mark:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the rebel who names MORE MORE MORE than just 3 things
Knows that Bayley is the best and I hope she keeps her title for a long time maybe losing to Emma or Dana but not for a good while (Or even KANA/Asuka)
Also knows that there is an attic for my favorite Uncle everywhere we go*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Something tells me that your favorite color is red
- THE AMOUNT OF RED TEXT IS TOO DAMN HIGH!!!
- I love Anime too and thanks for the rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May be surprised to know Pink is my favorite color 
Should kick Steiner's ass for yelling at him
Knows I will help him do that*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Enjoys Anime
#TeamBella fan
Forum veteran


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*ECW fan.

From Chicago.

Joined back in June.*


----------



## dashing_man

is Undertaker's right Hand :tripsscust

Loves Sonic

follows a lot of Indy Wrestling


----------



## CJ

From Saudi Arabia
Probably a Cody Rhodes fan
Joined in 2014


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hates Paige for burying Becky.

• Surprisingly hasn't edited his sig.

• Maybe is actually a bigger Paige fan now.


----------



## peowulf

• Likes Tales of the Abyss

• Likes Blue Pants

• Doesn't give Likes


----------



## Kenny

- joined in 2006
- RVD fan
- from Greece


----------



## CJ

Probably the biggest Liverpool fan on here
Great guy
Wears a lot of suits


----------



## Kenny

- knows the truth about me
- also a great guy
- might've liked the heel turn by paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves the hot women in his sigs

Is a special attraction at Mania and would love to see a Mania in Sydney

understands that usernames with CAPS is the way to go! :mckinney


----------



## Kenny

- probably watched raw
- likes my sigs
- knows i'd love mania here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that Australia really isnt like a Mad Max movie.

Has never been to Thunderdome

Gas hypnotized me with his latest sig.

Is hopefully having a good Tuesday night down there.


----------



## Kenny

- misses bryan as much as i do
- knows its tuesday night here
- LANA


----------



## oleanderson89

1. Likes CM Punk
2. Is from down under
3. Is a 10+ year veteran in this forum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has great taste in music.

appreciates wrestling from the past.

May like Bret Hart. 

Knows that articular iteration of the Hart Foundation was damn amazing! :mark:


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Has a ton of signature rotations 
Frequent forum poster
is swimming in Points


----------



## Aizen

*Will drink a beer with Sandman after being hit by a Singapore cane. 


*Or being in the middle of a match between Sabu and Dreamer.

*Probably knows the Cubs are starving..


----------



## SMetalWorld

- He hunts demons, those bastards stole my last cookie!!
- Has a good musical taste
- His profile pic is pretty awesome


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Very cool
Has a wide scope of music taste not limited to just English music
Likes anime as well
*


----------



## CJ

Married to @SHIV :WTF2
Really Brie Bella
Related to Nikki :nikki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Charlotte should be the third wheel not poor Becky
Also is looking forward to Paige vs Becky eventually! Brittani Knight vs Rebecca Knox
Will be the write in candidate that finally goes all the way*


----------



## CJ

Knows Charlotte is garbage
Knows Paige needs to get dis-armed for her comments to Becky
Loves red


----------



## I drink and I know things

1. Has an 8 inch penis
2. Has bacon strips in underpants due to insufficient wiping.
3. Favorite food is soup.


----------



## The True Believer

- Hopefully ISN'T a Charlotte hating scrub. 
- Hails from GREEN BAY, WISCONSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINAH! MIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSTTTTTEEEEEERRRRRRRRR.....KENNEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY!
- Is currently in possession of the Lex Express.


----------



## dashing_man

CJ said:


> From Saudi Arabia
> Probably a Cody Rhodes fan
> Joined in 2014


I'm not from Saudi Arabia :ugh2

I only live there :vince$


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

NXT Fan
Enjoys Street Fighter
Not down with CM-Punk


----------



## Trublez

From Chicago.
Joined 3 months ago.
Seems like a decent guy. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Would only bet on Charlotte in The Derby.

Loves the nightlife in London.
Probably paid for his lifetime membership in Pounds.


----------



## oleanderson89

1. Is a huge Daniel Bryan fan
2. Has completed the Last of Us at least once without using a Shiv
3. Has a great sense of humor


----------



## Trublez

Haven't seen him ITT before.
Huge Bret Hart fan.
Joined 7 months ago.


----------



## CJ

Another new sig
TBZ's been busy
Needs to go back to a Carol avi before I start thinking he's Ariana Grande :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Back again with that Ariana Grande banter. :cry
Just over 2 months away from finally changing his avy.
@CJ = :mj2 when Paige called Becky irrelevant. :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a brass instrument in his avatar, and it's not Xavier Woods' trombone. :drake1

• Sent me many Gillans.

• Knows CJ was a sad panda. :sadpanda


----------



## CJ

Knows I was more like this :cuss: :fuckthis
Knows I might just not change my avatar at all :shrug
Not a fan of Ariana Grande banter

Soul Cat

Is a sneaky ninja
Building a gfx empire
Leva fan


----------



## Trublez

May never change his avatar. #LongestReigningAvatar :WTF2
His Leanna hair flick is the Nikki Bella of the avatar world.
Should be more mad that Becky's been booked to look irrelevant. :shrug


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nothing but a Baby Wolf
Always keeps the text in his sig
One of the millions.........AND MILLIONS of The Rock's fans*


----------



## Kenny

brie fan
joined in 2005
anime fan?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Super Ass Man. Maybe bigger one than Wolf. xD
Is older than me on here
Is from the Spirit Squad *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

From Outer heaven, which must be near Pennsylvania.

Happy Board anniversary! :cheer :woo :hb


realized he was married yesterday!

knows that Charlotte was not the best choice to beat Nikki :fact


----------



## Tony

- Now Shivs
- Says :yes to Leanna Decker's snatch
- Never says he doesn't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Upset about Romo's injury. Should know I hope they weather the storm until he returns.

Would fight for his right to party!

Wouldn't mind lending his sig a hand.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Pop-tarts!
- How many random things do you have between her legs? (Out of a request, would you mind having a pentagram in there )
- We're both are fucking perverted, eh?


----------



## Tony

- From Vancouver 
- May move
- Getting yelled at by THE GENETIC FREAK


----------



## Chrome

Feels like I haven't talked to him since the Bulls season ended lol
Is probably excited the Bulls upcoming season is right around the corner
Hopes the Cowboys will be alright without Romo


----------



## Kenny

-from chicago
-google
-has sent me feet recently


----------



## Trublez

Probably enjoyed my last rep to him.
NSFW sig.
Posts frequently in the PYP thread.


----------



## Kenny

- knows i enjoyed his rep :usangle
- might enjoy my frequency in PYP
- joined in 2013


----------



## Chrome

Dat ass
Dat other ass
One of the top posters in the PYP thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes the Bears.

the living master of foot themed reps. :mark:

Knows that The Bears are better tha the 49ers this season.

still don't care!


----------



## Obfuscation

- always betting the $20

- knows Cutler won't do it b/c Cavallari/10

-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows the Raiders are better than the Niners this year.

has seen Eating Raoul which is a cult fave of mine.

Got ninja'ed by THE SHIV to be hayley

Best leader of the foot clan since Shredder.


----------



## CJ

THE SHIV
Dropped the purple :surprise:
Raiders fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I'm, not a Raiders fan, just acknowledging that the 49ers are going to have a rough year.

knows that Leanna holding a gun is a very sexy Leanna

Hope Becky gets to shut Paige's mouth after her uncalled for attack on the Lass Kicker.

:hmm maybe I should have changed m name to Lass Licker.


----------



## Kenny

SHIV
might not know shiv has different meaning here
RUSEV


----------



## CJ

Knows I know nothing about American Football 
Knows I like chicks with guns. Leanna with a gun








Hopefully right about Becky

KENNY

Probably knows more about the NFL than me
Always has great sigs/avis :banderas
Knows I'm slow as fuck at naming 3 things


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that Becky would like him to take his time.

thinks the NFL should be called egg ball or something like that.

has not been invited to any presidential debates...yet.


----------



## Kenny

- nice
- south park fan :mark:
- GREAT GUY


----------



## Obfuscation

- pro-boobs

- pro-butts

- occasionally mentions stuff about Baseball in the cb and it borderline blows my mind


----------



## CJ

Knows someone asked me to make a knockoff version of his Tetsuya Naito sig
Head honcho of the TNA section :bow
Very pro-feet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

New sig rocks.


knows that's not the first weapon Leanna has ever held in her hand.

Knows that I wish Sulecki would join that invasion and I could become their prisoner of war. :woo


----------



## CJ

Knows there better be footage of her firing those guns :benson
Knows this happened









Knows they need to do another shoot together :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sulecki and Decker holding my weapon until I fired every shot! :sodone

Is offline to most likely harvest some taytos.

would hire the Redhead militia to be his own version of the secret Service.

knows that Becky's time will come.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dropped the purple text.

Knows we have differing opinions about The Bellas, and Eva Marie.

Is actually the most mature Bellas fan on this forum.

Likes to name four things about posters.*


----------



## Trublez

Stealing SHIV's "naming 4 things" gimmick.
Happy about LU getting a second season.
Met Roman Reigns and John Cena at Suplex City, bitch.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Accused me of stealing SHIV's gimmick.

Happy that Lethal retained at All-Star Extravaganza.

Is probably upset at Cesaro's current treatment. *


----------



## The True Believer

Is a member of this thread's KLIQ.
Anticipates LU's 2nd season.
Dr. Robotnik mark


----------



## Kratosx23

Will be on Tony's side during Civil War.

Knows I don't follow wrestling outside of WWE.

Is approaching his 2 year anniversary on this forum.


----------



## Rugrat

Has high expectations for Bray Wyatt's wrestling career :kappa
Only likes Becky Lynch on the current divas roster
Friends with Jon Snow


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I have very low expectations for Bray Wyatt's career, because he's in WWE. I know better than to give them credit for booking him right. What you meant to say is that I have high DEMANDS for his career.

Should also know that I don't "like" Becky Lynch, I don't like any of them. I just said she's the only one of these supposed four horse women who isn't ugly.

Has never ever eaten Marijuana.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Game of Thrones
- Hates WWE
- Used to be a fan JBL or maybe he still is?


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I don't like his current commentary but I'm still a fan of what he did on SmackDown.

Has a black and white picture of some woman, seemingly a musician.

Joined May 2006


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*78k+ posts
Out of those 77k+ are expressions of anger, dissent and discontent
Will complete 11 years of dissatisfaction here in November*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Old-school wrestlers fan
- Sting fan
- Joined November 2012


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is still being yelled at by Scott Steiner.

likes comics, hopefully some great ones.

member for 9 and 1/3 years! :woo


----------



## A-C-P

Used to NOT Shiv

But now apparently Shivs

Eats Blueberry Muffins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wife:










did I mention wife?










oh yeah, last but not least, his wife:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Did you put a Satanic pentagram between her legs?
- That would be really awesome.
- PWWWWEEEEEAAAAZZZZEEEE!!! >


----------



## CJ

Likes satanic iconography
Lives in Van City
Long time member


----------



## Trublez

Would lose his mind if Decker ever did a nude Playboy shoot while shooting a gun.
Verging on 7000 posts here.
Still mad at Paige. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that CJ likes seeing Leanna handle black weapons.

likes hot chicks

likes hot tea

likes the Millennium Wheel. :shrug


----------



## CJ

Knows the "Millennium Wheel" is called the London Eye 
Knows the color of the weapons don't matter as long as they go bang bang :lol
Still naming 4 things instead of the mandatory 3 :confused


----------



## TheGimmickKiller

Member of four years.

Spent the best $10 of their life for the premium lifetime membership.

Generally seems like a rad person.


----------



## Kenny

- orton fan
- joined this month
- gimmick killer


----------



## CJ

Special Attraction at Wrestlemania :mark:
Probably an expert with a boomerang 
Wants 3 points against Villa


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Is a fan of Becky Lynch

SEEMS TO LIKE THIS THREAD A LOT

Hair Flip avatar.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Hates white ropes

- Is NXT Champion, apparently

- Seems to like London & Kendrick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Kendrick and London

fundamentally opposed to the whit rope.

shall e joy his ninth anniversary here, one month from today.

is currently marking for all the right people

*OOPS the ninja strikes again. @weatherwarden*

female with almost a full year here .

likes Lana Del Rey. Knows that Taylor Swift too liberally borrowed from the song "Without You" for her new single. Wildest Dreams :cuss:

has an extensive wrestling dvd collection that i would surely love to see!

Is probably saddened that Dean doesn't get the same opportunities as his other former SHIELD brethren.


----------



## CJ

Wants to see @weatherwarden 's dvd collection 
Has a massive dvd collection of his own :surprise:
Wanted Bryan to be the mystery partner


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows Leanna Decker is in the actual Team B.A.D anda

• Still fuming over Paige.

• Wants Shivvy to start listing three things. :mj2


----------



## CJ

Knows @SHIV has gone off the reservation with his 4 things habit :no:
Knows Paige needs to take a trip to Bexplex City :mark:
Brought Karen back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to add Karen to his harem.

has a voodoo doll of Paige.

knows I would like an anatomically correct version. :curry2

knows that 4>3


----------



## Trublez

Sends funny porn reps.
Posts a lot in the celeb thread.
Still naming 4 things. addlin


----------



## CJ

Still a Paige fan after what she said to Becky :goaway
Knows @Soul Cat has made it clear to me Karen is off limits :side:
Wants to see a Kane/Big Show double retirement match :yes

Trublez

Posted at the same time as me :cuss:
Just got a nice Sara Lee mention in the wow thread
Doesn't drink teas or eat scones :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes watching Leanna handles guy's weapons. :bryanlol

wants redheads to be his bodyguards

wants to take Becky out and get raging drunk as they lament what Paige said about her.


----------



## CJ

Knows I don't drink alcohol :shrug
Knows Leanna looks good with a gun :mark:
Knows he needs to go get his nephew NLC some pop tarts :benson


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd by yours truly.
Knows Sara Lee is terrible.
So should stop trying to spam her shitty pics on my wall or mention me when he posts her. :canunot


----------



## CJ

Will hopefully like my next mention better 
Using a Freaks & Geeks smilie :surprise:
Good guy 50% of the time :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Knows I can just be a very blunt poster at times which makes some geeks salty. :mj4
Fetish for chicks with guns.
Should mention me when he posts some GiGi pics. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Trublez

May or may not have played The Wolf Among Us game.
At least posted _3_ pics instead of 4. :side:
Shivving like the shivster he is in Shiville.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Online.

Fellow Kurt Angle fan.

Probably misses Beth Phoenix.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a cool username

- Likes a LOT of different wrestlers

- Posts in blue!


----------



## UntilDawn

- A huge fan of the Shield
- Attractive
- A fangirl of Dean Ambrose especially


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Charlotte fan. :JLC3

Fellow Becky Lynch fan. :high5

From New York.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has the greats sig ever!!!! Season 2? :fuckyeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blazing a blue trail all over this hallowed forum

wishes Becky could rise above her booking and all the other divas amd finally be called...champion!!!!

Should know I am usually just invisible and not off line.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is excited for Lucha Underground Season 2. :fuckyeah

Knows Becky Lynch becoming Divas' Champion is her destiny.

Still has that great Leanna Decker sig. kada *


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fan of HBK
- Fan of Undertaker like I do
- Dr. Robotnick fan... someday, he'll catch that hedgehog and make a soup out of him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Used to be an Evil Gentleman.

Likes Taker

Likes the cerebral assassin as well.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Invisible.

Now shivs.

Hopes WWE stops their mistreatment of Cesaro.*


----------



## CJ

Kinda excited for Lucha Underground season 2 :woo
Realized that @SHIV is invisible. Probably so he can ninja me in this thread :summer2
Wants to stop the hedgehog. Good luck with that :eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants no part of black cheese

was a lass licker long before Becky came around.

reaching new goals of personal achievement.

would love to see Becky as Divas champion face Bayley as NXT Champion in an amazing crossover match. :woo :fuckyeah


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Becky vs. Bayley would be an amazing match.

Knows I'm saddened that WWE probably won't do that match. :mj2

Has my favorite avatar on this forum.*


----------



## CJ

Prefers @SHIV 's avatar to his own :surprise:
Knows if they do that match, Becky needs to walk out with both titles :Cocky
Fan of all things blue


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks I prefer Shiv's avatar to my own.

Thinks Eggman won't kick Sonic's ass one day.









One of my favorite posters. on this forum. (Y)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Master of all things blue:


















Gets the blues watching RAW.

Might get these watching Becky:










Is not alone. a lot of people like the Bryan avi.:yes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Appreciates that Sasha Banks is nervous about Takeover.

Post a lot of sexy women.

Spreading the Decker love...err legs.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A real breast man
- Just over a year old
- Aussie bloke


----------



## Trublez

Hopefully overcoming his shyness. 
Sonic fan.
Will never get back on his throne. :mj2


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes cute women
- Who actually stops at the red light playing GTA? I tried it once but after like 2 seconds, I have just destroyed it... squashed some people and flying through the air... I tried! 
- Trombone


----------



## Trublez

Who stops at red lights in GTA? Drake, apparently. :jericho2
Should know that I was inspired to bring back my old avy because of Xavier's awesomeness.
Posted in the PYP thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should try posting 4 things instead of three!!

Likes the way Arianna handles that trombone.

would lick donuts with her.

is new to the chatbox crew yet doesnt seem to frequent said box.


----------



## Trublez

Knows that isn't Ariana in my avy. :no:
Has probably posted less in the chatbox than me overall.
Doesn't pay rent.


----------



## CJ

Apparently doesn't use the cb :JLC3
Still in denial about having an Ariana avi :reneelel
Wants this brought back


----------



## Trublez

Finally found the GOAT Decker sig he used to have. :mark:
Needs to start using it again asap. :cudi
Doesn't like the chatbox.


----------



## CJ

Knows I keep the cb minimized ever since they put it on every page :goaway
Knows Sara Lee is garbage ut
Knows fruit & fibre is meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is afraid to post 4 things beause the MAN said to only post 3.

should just let Leanna shoot the man. 

Wishes Leanna was nicknamed the man so he could try out his new catchphrase: To be the man, you gotta eat the man.

:woo


----------



## CJ

Spends his free time doing this :surprise:








Knows he needs to start respecting Takers Revenge's rules :benson
Knows that isn't a catchphrase of mine :bunk


----------



## Trublez

Knows that nicknaming Leanna "the man" would be a major turn off. :jay
Hasn't changed his sig yet. :no:
Should know that I'll just throw the gif into my sig rotation if he doesn't. :evil


----------



## CJ

Knows if he does I'll just report it for being over the limit :reneelel
Knows the guns are here to stay for awhile :benson
Will soon have the most posts in here :nah


----------



## Trublez

Is aware that I know my way around Photoshop so I can easily decrease its filesize size. :jericho2
Remembers the time I stole his avy so shouldn't test my patience. addlin
Should say "NO!!!" to guns and quit the violence.


----------



## CJ

Knows I may need to seek legal counsel if he steals my sig 
Knows I come from a society built on violence :shrug
Anti guns :Out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes guns. :hmm was this his favorite wrestler:









is not a savage; comes from a society :mckinney

likes Leanna either wet or dry as evidenced by his various sigs.


----------



## Born of Osiris

He doesn't SHIV 

Is a fellow member of the church of Dragon 

Doesn't pay rent :hmm:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Anime
- Particularly Dragon Ball Z
- Will red rep me for no apparent reason


----------



## CJ

Sheamus fan
Planning on leaving Van City
Probably likes ice hockey


----------



## Trublez

Aspiring gunman.
A danger to society.
Gets turned on when he sees guns.


----------



## CJ

GiGi fan :mckinney
Needs to go back to his Carol avatars :benson


----------



## Trublez

Likewise, needs to go back to his GOAT Decker sig.
Sleeps with a gun under his pillow.
Might gun down Leanna's boyfriend. :woah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Seasoned musician
Seasoned Ass Man
Has said FUCK the Red Border Revolution







*


----------



## CJ

Knows the RBR is done :vincecry
Looking forward to the Iron woman match
May celebrate Bayley's victory with pop tarts & faygo :woo


----------



## Trublez

Posts less and less frequently. 
Left the *RBR* as well.
Brie Bella. 

CJ

Ninja'd me.
Loves chicks with guns.
Still a Chelsie Aryn fan.


----------



## CJ

Ninja'd :lose
White Border Revolution :goaway
Can't wait until Sheamus cashes in


----------



## Trublez

As an established GFXer should know that the border color should fit the scene.
Marks out over Velvet Sky. :mark:
So should stop pretending he's no longer a fan. :benson


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows SHIV and I will help him win the 2016 election 








Knows Faygo and Juggalo Juice is 4Life
May have been excited when Y2J showed up at NOC





Seriously Wolf
What the hell man
What the hell*


----------



## CJ

Knows I was excited about the Y2J appearance
Got ninja'd by BABW :no:
May have left the RBR, but still posts in red :eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Perhaps the king of the redhead Revolution?


might know where Virgil has gone. Someone accidentally mailed him in his box.

doesnt watch RAW live because its on too late.

knows that red borders ae still very fashionable.


----------



## CJ

Knows I don't watch Raw live cause it's usually garbage :benson
Probably SHIVed Virgil :no:
Wants to get captured by the Redhead Revolution & be interrogated by Sulecki :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ulster man born and bred

when he sees Becky he's not









Would take on Decker, Becky and Sulecki in a triple cage tower of poon match. :bryanlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*D BRYAN
May have seen X-Pac diss Virgil on Twitter telling him he likes Breadsticks because they are a phallic symbol
Wrecked the tree house practicing ninja stuff*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Brie Mode.

Wants a black burger.

Watches anime.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fearless
- Has good taste about women
- Fan of Rusev


----------



## Trublez

Fan of all The Shield guys.
Has spent nearly a decade on this site.
Black and white sig.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been on WF for almost a decade.

Wants to see a Shield triple threat match.

Might have a pet moose.



Ninja'd me.

Would love to ninja Carol.

Quotes Skyy John.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

great combo name. well done! :clap

hot chicks abound when he posts

beautiful bouncy breasts!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

No longer does he not Shiv.

Epic boob jiggle.

Gets complaints about his sig.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is a fan of the Beast Brock Lesnar
-Always posts delightfulness in the Women's Wrestling section
-Been here over a year now.


----------



## Trublez

Hasn't posted in a minute.
Probably enjoyed Paige's pipebomb.
Loves Paige.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Someone I have not seen in forever
Knows is PAIGE'S HOUSE
Also knows HBK should do ONE MORE MATCH

Bad Ass NINJA wolf 
Is killing me
Lucky I love the sumbitch*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Is someone I have not seen in forever, due to me not posting much recently
-Has an anime sig
-Is totally in Brie Mode.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was Ninja'd by Trublez.

Has a Latin username.

Still going BRIE MODE.



Ninja'd me.

Hasn't been posting much lately.

Has made his grand return.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NLC

:hmm Maybe Virgil moved to Paige's house.

wonders what Vince is smoking when he books RAW.

Ready for Bayley to prove by main eventing that her title is greater than Charlotte's! :yes

*EDIT*

EvaMaryse

ninja'ed by the guy with the stacked avatar.

great taste in Divas

I imagine they taste great too.

has hypnotized me with his sig. waterboard me with that rack.

knows that Miz is a lucky man.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Totally Deckered Out
-Is now a Shiver
-Still the Shiv I know


----------



## SMetalWorld

SHIV

- How many different variations do you have with this sig?
- Sometimes posts more than 3 things to a person because fuck the rules! 
- Nope! (It does kinda feel like a fortune cookie on everytime you refresh the page... you don't what you'll get!... and it's a fortune, alright!)

HBK 3:16

- Shawn Micheals fan and so am I
- Fan of 2/3 of The Shield
- Rusev fan


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Got ninjaed by me
-From Vancouver
-Has a sig in Latin?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still rocking the same sig.

Wisely is a big fan of the Bulgarian Brute.

Lives in a land of Opportunity and Fortune.


----------



## The True Believer

Changed his avatar.
Hates Triple H endorsed wrestlers.
Hates The Miz even more for obvious reasons.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- SUPERIOR! 
- Iron Man fan
- Joined October 2013


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Nitro.

Lives in Vancouver.

Fan of all The Shield guys.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*All Red Everything
Bewbs
Ruev fan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Needs Less Charlotte

Nikki Lover Certainly

would like to see Brie in De-Brief mode! :sodone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Super creative and epic guy
Super Treehouse Uncle
Knows DiBiase is gonna buy out the property soon either that or he is coming back for Virgil*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- RED! RED! RED! RED! RED! RED! 
- YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 
- If you want an interesting and perverted Anime, I could recommend you Prison School. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Prison School is hilarious! Been watching the new broadcast dub episodes
Is a cool guy
May know of a band called The Vincent Black Shadow since they too are from Vancouver*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A decade of dominance here.

needs new bean bags in his attic.

should know I have named the treehouse the Palatial Poptart Palace

knows that Becky and Charlotte need to be called BC because Becky deserves to come before Charlotte.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I would more than likely "come before Becky" 
Knows Nattie is gonna be a good addition
Now knows I am hoping Nattie and Sasha are at the event I am attending tomorrow night in Erie. Syracuse has PCB, Bellas, Jericho, Owens, Rollins, New Day, etc lucky bastards.
*


----------



## Trublez

Would come before Becky but not after he's finished doing what he needs to do while positioned behind her. :evil
Gave me the BABW nickname which only regulars of this thread will know the meaning of.
Like me, evolved beyond the *RBR* (get onboard SHIV & CJ, SERIOUSLY!!!).


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Now has a white border.

Thinks Shiv & CJ should get onboard.

Pretty good poster. (Y)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Blue Empire.

Suplex City.

Deadman Street...


----------



## Trublez

Recently changed his avatar.
Hates indy hacks.
Rates Sasha Banks. (Y)


----------



## CJ

Forgets my avatar has had a red border since it's inception. And it ain't going anywhere :shrug
Causing Trublez everywhere 
Not a Nikki fan


----------



## Trublez

His red border ain't going nowhere. 
And that's the bottom line ya know why?
Cause CJ said so! :austin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is trying to start a white border revolution.

Should know that'll just end in trouble.

Needs some New Day to go with that trombone.


----------



## CJ

Changed his avatar
Knows I approve :eva2
Knows everything @Trublez does ends in trouble


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Leanna Decker. kada

Approves of EvaMaryse's avatar.

Still online.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I have posted more than 3 things about you.
- Blue text
- Sega fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes pentagrams

Likes The Game

May want Taker to beat Brock.


----------



## CJ

THE SHIV
Appreciates LD








Knows Rusev will crush Dog Ziggler & Lana will just have to


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You like girls with guns
- RED HEADZ RULE!!!
- You'd be a happy person if shot and killed by a beautiful woman with that gun, eh?


----------



## CJ

Knows if I got shot & killed by a gun, I'd be a dead person :maisie3
From the same city as half the gfx section
Joined way back in 2006


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hopefully those guns fire blanks.

would like to shoot on decker

Would cut shoot promos on his enemies.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Sasha Banks <3
- Peek-a-boo!
- Do you like the game The Last of Us? You'd find a lot of Shivving there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes comics.

Is a fan of The Undertaker.

Used to be called the Evil Gentleman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

went to Fearless University aka The School of Hard Knockers.

has a new avi

would sell for Nikki's Rack...screw the attack part.


----------



## Kenny

- has REIGNS in his signature, DA LOOK
- insightful and intelligent guy
- :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY, King of the epic sigs!

The Ass man extraordinaire!

chatbox regular and forum veteran

should know I would love to lay the smackdown on :datass in his sig :sodone


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Seemingly has a new face Decker's vag.

Doesn't approve of WWE's booking of Sting.

Wants to see Heath Slater beat Cena for the US Title.







*


----------



## Trublez

Knows HHH going over Sting was absolute bullshit.
Would have preferred Kofi to win MITB rather than Sheamus.
Has used blue font then, uses it now and will continue to use it forever.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Will laugh when Lana returns with no Russian accent.

Knows Cesaro is the best in ring worker around.

Dat Carol.


----------



## Trublez

- Can imagine the scene with Lana cutting a promo in an American (Floridian) accent all of a sudden Kofi Kingston style.

- With Dog Ziggler going "Wait, aren't you supposed to be Russian??".

- And Rusev saying "I should have known you were a disgusting, wet cold fish American all along!!!"


----------



## CJ

Knows Lana losing the accent is a bad idea :agree:
Offline causing Trublez somewhere
Not a Dog Ziggler fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Trump is looking to buy out TBZ Productions
Once tried along with the others to trend the colored text in this thread
Does not like other people apart from myself calling him Baby Wolf but it has not stopped them from doing it. 
xD

Dat Boy CJ
Will kick Trump's ass
If the presidential election does not work out he will become a late night talk show host*


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd :rileylol
Knows if the election doesn't work out there is always the revolution 
Keeps the colored text movement alive


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CJ actually works for the CIA
Has noticed I have been MIA
Knows that Seth Rollins was KIA last week on RAW
*


----------



## CJ

Thinks I work for the CIA :side:
Knows I noticed he's been MIA :agree:
If he watched SD he'd know Rollins is okay :Cocky


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows SD is non canon
May be hoping Suit and Tie Chris Jericho is coming back soon
Is not a Parasite or Hypocrite *


----------



## CJ

Still eating annoying Smarks for breakfast & pop tarts for lunch 
Doesn't watch SD
Knows Rollins escaped from Hell :Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

moving on up in this world

Waiting for PapaPac to freak out.

hasn't watched Gotham yet.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Who cares about the rent?
- Has a sense of humor
- Enjoys mocking people who dislikes his sig. XD


----------



## Aizen

* Post often in the album thread which reflects his good taste in music.

* Probably sings in the shower with the same tone of voice like Sebastian Bach.

* It's trapped Somewhere in Time with The Book of Souls and The Number of the Beast ready to fight the Killers in The Final Frontier.


----------



## Tony

- Moving eye
- Ignored by THE GENETIC FREAK
- Has been here for 2 years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hunts demons.

:hmm Might hunt the Demon Kane.

very private individual

recently enjoyed his 2 year anniversary here.


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd :rileylol
Really likes the Flash
Reformed Waifu thief :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know I didnt even realize I was ninja'ed because I was in and out of this thread like a flash.'

probably realizes I am posting in red to honor the Scarlet Speedster.

had his computer crash not too long ago.

has th gif thread on lockdown

likes Cherries Jubilee.*


----------



## CJ

Now naming 5 things :woah
Stole @NLC 's red text :WTF2
Knows about my technical problems :confused


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Offline.

Loves the queen of the red-head revolution.

Has technical problems.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Electric Blue Text

Has Dr. Eggman as an avatar. (Y)

Looks like a fan of Lucha Underground!


----------



## Trublez

Should stop being racist and embrace the white ropes. 
Took a long hiatus from this forum.
Apparently is the NXT champion and not Finn Balor. :hmm:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Trublez 
- Younger than I am (I'm so old)
- You and I would wish that WWE would push Cesaro, eh?


----------



## Kenny

- is apparently old
- from vancouver
- joined in 2006


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Still the king of sexy sigs

King KENNY: may like Australian Rules Football

As part of him being a special attraction at Mania would like to either face Austin or overcome the odds in a handicap match against the hottest Divas.


----------



## Kenny

- might know i just watched table for 3 w/ bryan, ryback and ziggler
- should know i'd take a asskicking from austin at mania. i'd sell that stunner like a champ
- knows i may like AFL (not really lol)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That sig.









Fellow fan of DDP.

Probably misses CM Punk.*


----------



## Kenny

- knows i miss CM Punk
- fellow fan of DDP :mark:
- might know i'm on my 6th beer


----------



## CJ

Having fun :lol
Not an AFL fan :WTF2
Looking forward to tomorrow's Merseyside derby


----------



## Kenny

- might know i dont mind AFL, but football is my sport
- wrong about looking forward to merseyside derby, im worried :hogan
- might know i :lmao at the rib bryan talked about on table with 3 on ryback and the cialis :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Bwoooooooooooooooobs!!!
- Fan of Daniel Bryan and CM Punk
- Jiggle! Jiggle! Bounce! Bounce!


----------



## Punkhead

Has an awesome taste in music.

Likes going to concerts.

has been here for over 9 years, but hasn't posted much.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fearless
- Punk fan
- With good taste in women


----------



## Trublez

If all his posts in this section counted he'd have over double of his current post count now.
Video game fan.
Needs to take rep more serious.


----------



## CJ

Trombone fan
Rusev fan :rusevyes
Man U fan >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Invisible

Likes the Y2J

doesnt like Man U.

Wants to ride Charlotte at The Derby.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Awesome sig has been replaced :mj2
- Oh well... superheroes are cool like The Flash
- Kappa


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Misses Shivs old sig.

Lives in Vancouver.

Is getting yelled at by Scott Steiner.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Awesome Aussie
Prob loved the pop The Bellas got in MSG last night
Jealous of Miz*


----------



## HBK 3:16

-He's got that anime
-Is probably in Brie Mode
-Has a shit ton of posts.


----------



## CJ

Happy Charlotte is Diva's Champion
Probably enjoyed Paige's pipebomb
Looking forward to HBK & Austin showing up on Raw


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Newly modified sig
Might have wanted Jericho to win the IC title in MSG (I sure did)
CJ2016*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Embracing Brie fully

Knows that fools are running his world.

is why he wants to takeover with CJ, to stop the tomfoolery.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Why is Tom always the fool? Why not Jerry? 
Also has himself a nice new setup :thumbsup
Knows we should change the tree house to the boat one from Step Brothers*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Has the hots for Nikki Bella 
- And actually, she looks adorable in that pic... little less bitchy, but I'll take it.
- More red stuff


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Called Brie Nikki 
Is forgiven though!
Honestly needs to yell back to Steiner*


----------



## CJ

Really likes dat Brie Bella
Probably wishes she was the longest reigning Dava's Champion
Impossible to mention :no:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Likes redheads.
Likes Leanna Decker.
Would probably punch me in the face if I tried to exploit their love for redheads and suggested Eva Marie and confused her for Becky Lynch.

:heston


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I saw their pic in the pypt
- Like others I couldn't tell if boy or girl
- Turns out is boy


----------



## CJ

Back to take over this thread
StarFox fan
New Day fan


----------



## Kenny

- resident gif maker
- won't be happy about newcastle/mclaren
- joined in 2011


----------



## SanSebastian

tits
boobs
straya


----------



## Kenny

- german
- joined 2014
- close to 100 posts


----------



## Trublez

Probably isn't happy with Sting's current booking in the WWE.
Lives 12 hours away from me in airplane terms.
His sig is one of the reasons why I'm scared to visit this forum at uni.


----------



## CJ

Really likes Trombones
Owner of TBZ Productions
Questionable choice in breakfast cereals


----------



## Trublez

Knows that Jackie could learn a thing or two about "tromboning" from Xavier. :evil
Knows that my choice in cereals isn't questionable for my health, though.
Should know that my "prediction" would be more accurate if he does in fact like Carmella better than Becky. :shrug


----------



## CJ

Has health concerns :hmm
Knows I still prefer Becky, even after watching this :no:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650484324916137984Probably wishes he could play Sasha's theme tune on the trombone :lol


----------



## dashing_man

is in Trouble

has a cool signature

lifetime member


----------



## dashing_man

I stole his sigi and used it in another forum 

posts a lot in Celebrity thread :CENA

has a thing for gingers


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thief
- Posted twice for some reason
- Humorous sig


----------



## CJ

Sonic
Falco
Likes this thread :JLC3


----------



## Trublez

-Paints me trying to eat healthily as me having a "health concern". :WTF

- Knows I'm going to cause Trublez right now by me pointing out that Becky sounded weird as fuck in that Twitter video. :lmao Seriously the fuck was that?

- I'm surprised he still posts in the food thread after it was moved to the games and trivia section where post count is switched off. :mj4


----------



## CJ

Knows Becky tries to make her accent more American friendly & it ends up like that :chlol
Knows I still like food :maisie3
Tries to lead a healthy lifestyle :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Likes food....just like every other human being on the planet. :maisie3
Using invisible mode right now probably so he can neg his Irish best friend. :maury
Owes me a sig for that time I added some starpower to his now disbanded *RBR *stable when I joined. 

Edit: no longer using invisible mode. :ti


----------



## CJ

Knows I owe him nothing :maisie3
Seems to care if I use invisible mode or not :WTF2
Thinks he was a member of a fictitious stable kay


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Emoticons! Emoticons Everywhere!
- Last edited his post was today at 01:23 PM.
- Neat!


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd by CJ the bully of poor Irish dudes everywhere. 
Has non English text in his sig.
Once called himself old in this thread.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- :mj2
- Mmmmmm! That babe in your sig
- Appreciates his sympathy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Appreciates a fine lady
- Loving life
- Canadian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is Located at New Day. :hmm Maybe he is across the international date line.

seeks advice from Big Poppa Pump

Like anthropomorphic Blue Jays.


----------



## CJ

Located in . :surprise:
Trick or trick avi :WTF2
Currently has no sig :confused


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes good movies
- THE QUEST KICKS ASS!!!
- More emoticons!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wide scope of music taste
Wishes to leave Vancouver one day
Started off Page 478! Good number.*


----------



## CJ

Excited for Raw
Looking forward to see who's stepping up to Cena tonight
That sig :done


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Cena's open challenge features two sides of a coin - Biggest surprises on WWE TV today (who comes out) and most obvious results of this era (CENAWINSLOL) 
"Gunning" for Leanna Decker 
Future US President *


----------



## CJ

#1 Brie Bella fan
Future US Vice President
Loves the color *Red*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

realizes that Leanna only handles black guns.

has licked a little lass in his life.

might be a fan of Doc Ock.


----------



## CJ

Has a new avi
But still no sig :WHYYY
Surprisingly only listed 3 things :WTF2


----------



## Kenny

- may have watched raw
- joined in 2011
- BECKY


----------



## CJ

Knows I wasted my time & watched Raw live :no:
Joined way back in 2004
WF Legend


----------



## Kenny

- may know i skipped raw :usangle
- respectful member
- wants McClaren to get the sack


----------



## declandimi13

Lives in the same state I do
Joined in 2004
Likes Steve Austin


----------



## SMetalWorld

- New user
- Congratz on the 1 star green rep
- From Sydney, Ausralia


----------



## Trublez

Joined last month.
Lives in Straya.
Has no avy or sig. 

Edit:

Gave me my first ninja'ing in months.
Likes good music.
Posts in here regularly.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Got Ninja'd
- Sorry about that
- Still an awesome user!


----------



## Trublez

Its okay. 
Probably wants to move away based on the "For now!" in his location.
Likes that musician lady in his sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The quote in their sig describes me
- The person in their avy is practicing their Xavier Woods impression
- New to the chatbox crew


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Sonic fan. :JLC3

Starfox fan.

Fellow mark for the New Day. :high5*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I think I saw them in the Raw Discussion Tread last night
- Knows what's the best thing going in WWE right now
- Online


----------



## dashing_man

Fellow Sonic fan :yes

Lives in New Dayville

Likes to type with bullets


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Ryu fan
- I don't think he likes CM Punk, quite a bit (might be wrong)
- Located at NXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

offline

Vancouver denizen.

Probably loved HBK/Taker at Badd Blood in the first HIAC. :mark:


----------



## CJ

DoubleDecker avi :sodone
Rotating sig
Fan of The Flash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wishes Becky would Flash him

knows that two Deckers are better than one.

Would add to the chorus that criticizes Charlotte, but feels that it is akin to beating a dead horse.


----------



## CJ

Should change his name to THE SHIV :benson
Fan of the Redhead Revolution
Will one day have the most posts in here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should realize I am retired from posting.

now appreciates golf more :bryanlol

doesn't mind Becky's puns but knows she is still better on the mic and in the ring than Charlotte.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes KAPPANICK.

• Now has a Decker avatar.

• Moved to Australia.


----------



## CJ

Apparently a Ziggler fan :hmm
Does a better job at booking WWE shows than the WWE :fact
Will soon take over the gfx section :agree:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- He doesn't know how to surrender
- I'm proud of you... maybe you could teach John Cena a lesson
- PANDA!!!

To SHIV:

DAMN RIGHT!!! Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell match) at Bad Blood 1997 is MY ALL-TIME FAVORITE MATCH!!! :mark:


----------



## Trublez

Been on here for nearly a decade.
Was the last person I did this with.
Probably has a really low posts per day ratio.


----------



## RJTM

Can make one hell of a blueberry pie.
Has a coveted Lifetime Premium Membership.
Is new to the Chatbox Crew.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Like Kevin Owens
I wish I knew what RJTM means
From East..Ayrshire?


----------



## Brye

- Has the same view as me on white ropes

- Londrick fan

- Enjoys video games


----------



## CJ

Hates white ring ropes
Summer Rae fan
Likes baseball


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## CJ

Really likes crisps
Unaware this exists :enzo
Decker avatar :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes redheads

likes cereal

likes redheads in cereal


----------



## RickRude'sMustache

Has probably the best username I've seen on here

Likes the flash

Has more points than I will ever have on here


----------



## CJ

Making this thread NSFW :reneelel
Know Redheads do it better 
Would like to see Sulecki's lucky charms :chlol

RickRude

Ninja'd the hell outta me 
Joined this year
Likes @SHIV 's username


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'ed

wishes Leanna would handle more than black guns :bryanlol

on the cusp of a milestone


----------



## CJ

Strangely obsessed with black guns :maisie3
Likes the :bryanlol smilie
Used to have a panda sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Real name is Constantine Justinian III

favorite road is Highway 73. :yes


might push Sulecki out an airplane if he could only save Decker, and Becky.


----------



## CJ

Thinks Northern Ireland calls it's roads highways :nah
Would like to try some Wotsits to compare them to Cheetos
Fan of Brie Bella & her husband :bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Cheetos, mabbe? :hmm Cheetos Jackson, esquire?

cant wait to travel highway 85.

drinks hard liquor and likes hard lickers because he is a hard man.


----------



## CJ

Kinda obsessed with roads :aries2
Knows I don't drink alcohol :shrug
Likes wordplay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knoiws the mystery of Kangaroo Island

is a bit burned out today.

needs to lower his ire :fact


----------



## CJ

Apparently he stands alone :wee-bey
May have moved to Australia :hmm
Wishes he was The Flash


----------



## Kenny

- might know im waiting for my western sydney wanderers to play
- wants mcclaren to get the sack
- nice guy


----------



## Brye

is KENNY

likes boobs

has been here a long ass time


----------



## Kenny

- likes the new day :mark:
- hasn't been around for a while?
- has been here quite a while too


----------



## CJ

Right about McClaren ut
Wants Brisbane Roar to lose later
Regular in this thread :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

still, has his ire up :cuss:

knows where the bodies are buried in the gif thread

knows that Becky looked delectable last night in the crowd.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Now stands alone.

Still loves Decker.









Lives on ROO ISLAND.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Waiting anxiously for Lucha Underground 2
- Likes a lot of wrestlers
- Blue


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes the idea of an Undertaker vs Seth Rollins match
- Is a fan of metal music
- Believes music is the greatest creation in the world


----------



## CJ

Fan of thelad
Likes cartoons
Named after a cartoon character from Clone High


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes chicks who hair toss.

likes to toss, in general.

likes Becky's thick tongue.

makes great sigs!


----------



## Kratosx23

Likes evil Barbara on Gotham. I personally think that was a twist that didn't make any sense. Most of the season she's nice, all of a sudden, "I ALWAYS WANTED TO KILL MY PARENTS, DIE JIM! DIE!". Ok.....

Got his name shortened recently.

Named 4 things about the person above him instead of 3.


----------



## Donnie

Is currently living in Gotham 

Is a fan of the Flash 

Which is ironic because is nickname is Pyro


----------



## Kratosx23

Why is that ironic? ~_~

Rusev fan.

Briscoes fan.

850 posts.


----------



## Donnie

Is apparently following Shiv's lead and naming 4 things 

is close to eighty thousand posts 

Loves Bray Wyatt 

has been burring noobs since 2004


----------



## Kenny

- wyatt fan
- hates WWE
- gotham city

-----

- ninja'd me
- joined last year
- on the lone road


----------



## Kratosx23

donne said:


> Is apparently following Shiv's lead and naming 4 things
> 
> is close to eighty thousand posts
> 
> Loves Bray Wyatt
> 
> has been burring noobs since 2004


I didn't name 4 things, I named 3 things and asked a question that wasn't related to those 3 things. ~_~ Now, for the THREE things. 

Should know I hate WWE because I love WWE, and I want it to be good. It pains me to see it in such a sad state. My hatred is coming from a good place. I won't settle for a shit product when I know it CAN be good, I've seen it.

Is Australian. 

Is presumably actually named Kenny in real life.


----------



## Kenny

- should know he's known me since 2004, as Kenny.  (range of different usernames though)
- might miss CM Punk as much as I do
- also a SCSA fan


----------



## Obfuscation

~ kenny once won KOTR and felt the need to respond w/username

~ probably doesn't care for Barrett having the gimmick :CENA

~ always pro-TNAbox


----------



## Donnie

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't name 4 things, I named 3 things and asked a question that wasn't related to those 3 things. ~_~ Now, for the THREE things.
> 
> Should know I hate WWE because I love WWE, and I want it to be good. It pains me to see it in such a sad state. My hatred is coming from a good place. I won't settle for a shit product when I know it CAN be good, I've seen it.
> 
> Is Australian.
> 
> Is presumably actually named Kenny in real life.


My apologises Pyro I blame Shiv. Now for THREE things

Wants WWE to be great again so he can watch Raw with a smile

Is English (I think)

Is a Kurt Angle mark (which reminds me you should watch NXT and see the second coming Chad Gable)


----------



## Obfuscation

~ disrupts the game

~ shunning Gable for future shittiness by claiming him to be like Angle

~ highkey old school Mark Briscoe flashback


----------



## Donnie

Is the mod for TNA (My sympathies)

Should know I would NEVER want anyone to follow Kurt's lead 

Loves feet


----------



## Kratosx23

KENNY said:


> - should know he's known me since 2004, as Kenny.  (range of different usernames though)
> - might miss CM Punk as much as I do
> - also a SCSA fan


Yeah, I know, but I don't know if I've ever actually asked you your real name or not. Maybe I have. It might be your last name, or a nickname for all I know. Either way, it was just something to say for the sake of the game.

Should know that I do miss CM Punk, but not enough to watch UFC. I have absolutely negative interest in Mixed Martial Arts.

Is human.

Has been on this forum longer than a month.



> My apologises Pyro I blame Shiv. Now for THREE things
> 
> Wants WWE to be great again so he can watch Raw with a smile
> 
> Is English (I think)
> 
> Is a Kurt Angle mark (which reminds me you should watch NXT and see the second coming Chad Gable)


Were these posts directed at me or the person directly above you? If it's directed at me, I'm not English, I'm Canadian.


----------



## Donnie

Tyrion Lannister said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Were these posts directed at me or the person directly above you? If it's directed at me, I'm not English, I'm Canadian.


They were, and holy crap I really thought you were sorry about that. For the sake of the game 3 things

Ambrose Mark 

Wants Seth to go away forever 

Wants Barrett to get a main event push


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that's not worth apologizing over, lol. 

Thought I was English because of my insistence that Vince McMahon hates English wrestlers, which is something I truly do believe. It's understandable to draw that conclusion.

Should know that for what it's worth, my grandfather on my fathers side was from England, or great grandfather it might have been. Either way, my roots are English, and a small bit Irish.


----------



## Donnie

Has English blood (me too)

Will probably not watch HITC (not that blame you because HOLY FUCK KANE IS IN THE MAIN EVENT)

Is waiting for either Vince to die or Raw to fall to 1.9


----------



## Trublez

Conversing in this thread. 
Ru-Ru fan.
Knows his current storyline is fucking stupid.


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that actually Kane isn't in the main event, he's in the 3'rd match from the top because he's not in a HIAC match. The HIAC matches are Taker vs Brock and Bray vs Roman. 

Should know I won't be watching either match, Bray vs Roman I'm skipping because it hurts my brain to watch Roman Reigns (or ANYONE, for that matter, but especially Roman Reigns) beat Bray Wyatt, and I won't be watching Undertaker vs Brock for more than one reason. For one thing, they're both legends who winning does nothing for, so it's a pointless match with no stakes, but beyond that, I made a vow to myself that I would never watch another Undertaker match, past, present or future if he beat Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania, and he did, so I intend to keep that promise. I threw in my Undertaker fan card that day. 25 years for nothing.

Should know that Raw falling to a 1.9 won't change creative, but yes, I am looking forward to it because they deserve it. I don't want to say I'm looking forward to Vince dying because I don't want to be an asshole, and it's just wrestling, it's not that serious to want someone to DIE over it, but I will say that I will not shed any tears over it, and I certainly think it would be a positive for WWE, who at this point NEEDS something different, drastically. It's becoming inarguable that Vince is not fit to run the product anymore, the numbers do not lie.


----------



## Donnie

Should know I assumed it was HITC because it's fucking stupid idea and WWE is built on stupid ideas (at least since June 2014)

Now knows I fully agree about Taker both because of Bray, and because the Streak is dead and his gimmick was the fucking defender of it therefore he should of died at WM30. (Plus Bork wreaking his shit is no longer fun to watch, it's pathetic at this point )

Is damn right they deserve horrible ratings because they have been terrible for months. (Again because I'm a hopeless mark I have faith HHH can at least try to fix shit before it's too late)


----------



## Kenny

- rusev fan
- might like beer
- on the lone road


----------



## Donnie

Has an incredible Sig/Av 

Fellow Aussie 

Now knows I hate beer (whiskey please)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

yet another Aussie poster.

likes the Briscoes whom I have liked for over 13 years now.

likes The Twilight Zone :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You asked me if I like Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell) and I'd say to you... HELL YEAH!!! It's my all-time favorite match.
- Avatars and sigs keep on changing like a chameleon.
- Aussie... Aussies are awesome.


----------



## Brye

Been here for quite a while

From Vancouver

Enjoys the Undertaker


----------



## Chrome

Returned after a long hiatus
Is happy about where the Panthers are right now
Been here nearly 10 years now


----------



## CJ

Doesn't care
Makes great smilies (Y)
Named after an internet browser :WTF2


----------



## Trublez

Named after a GTA character (I kid I kid). 
Hasn't repped me in 2 weeks.
40,000 points.


----------



## Dolorian

First thing that came to mind when reading the user name was Tumblr.
Started a thread about Kurt Angle
Has 32 friends


----------



## CJ

Joined this month
Probably a Back to the Future fan
Rusev fan :rusevyes


----------



## Dolorian

Posts always lighten up threads do to Leanna avatar/sig hotness
Seth Rollins fan (woot)
Never surrenders on location


----------



## Chrome

New here
Seems to like this thread
Is learning to break kayfabe


----------



## CJ

Fan of the Fighting Irish
Good guy :mckinney
Feet lover


----------



## Trublez

Mosts posts in this thread.
Loves redheads.
Will probably get turned on if a chick with a gun robbed him. :WTF2


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Has the best sig on the forum. (tied with @KENNY)

Has a lot of rep.

Has been a WF member for 2 and a half years.


----------



## Dolorian

Leads himself astray

Is responsible for making post #12014 on this thread

Needs to tell us the name of the singer on his sig.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- New user
- Welcome
- Got already 2 green stars... impressive!


----------



## Obfuscation

- one of many who adores the original Hell in a Cell match

- apparent nomad

- ze metal


----------



## Brye

One of the first friends I made on here

Hails Sabin

Loves Chikara


----------



## Kenny

- new day fan
- NFL fan
- baseball fan?


----------



## Obfuscation

- fan of self breast exams

- DIAMOND CUTTER

- should watch Goldberg vs Steiner from Fall Brawl 2000 rn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

enjoys classic WCW

sees the GOATNESS in a nice sole.

Likes his women barefoot, but not necessarily pregnant.


----------



## Donnie

Has the greatest sigs and AV's in all the land

Is now just a Shiv 

Has been killing since 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has exemplary taste as demonstrated by his passion for PWG and ROH.

Hope he has seen Joe vs Jay Briscoe with that ungodly amount of bleeding by Jay.

Knows that BOLA and DDT5 are annuak must sees


----------



## Obfuscation

- might be making a _grey_ addition to the rotation

- would sleep at the _foot_ of the bed w/Decker or Sulecki

- recently watched Backlund vs Patera Texas Death Match :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Lives in an Electric Chapel.

Enjoys closing shitty threads 

Presumably has women locked in the basement barefoot


----------



## Tony

- Likes Rusev
- Likes The Briscoes
- Is in Team Fist Bump 4 LYFE


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Anime
- Likes Japanese culture
- Lives in California


----------



## Kenny

- from vancouver
- joined in 2006
- YELLED AT by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## CJ

Hoping :klopp will lead Liverpool to glory
Know McClaren needs to :gtfo
Loves football


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Giant Boobies.

black and white.

Bewbs!



:/



Ninja'd me.

Dat Decker.

Dat Rihanna gif resizing right on time.


----------



## Trublez

Almost didn't recognize him with his new Rihanna avatar and sig set. 
Rihanna fan.
Based on his location I'm assuming that he's finally graduated from Fearless University.


----------



## CJ

Rihanna fan (Y)
All *Red* Everthing
Still waiting for Rollins to drop the belt :Cocky

Trublez

Good friend :mckinney
Leading a healthy lifestyle (Y)
Knows Cena needs to drop the belt clean to :cesaro


----------



## KloNer

Leanna Decker's hot.
EVERYONE wants him to drop the belt.
Lifretime premium member, why would you pay ?


----------



## Trublez

Has less than 100 posts.
Been on here for 2 months.
Wonders why CJ paid for a premium membership.


----------



## CJ

Knows it wasn't to use the cb :rileylol
Regular in this thread :JLC3
Probably noticed I complimented 2012 Velvet Sky the other day :lol


----------



## Trublez

Not a fan of the chatbox.
Still secretly a fan of Velvet Sky.
Ran me out of the gif thread.


----------



## CJ

Knows 2015 Velvet repulses me :tripsscust
Big fan of Carol Seleme & Ariana Grande 
Wants to go on Countdown :rileylel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a very likable chap.

Wishes he could serve Leanna Decker in the redhead revolution.

Has enough points to win any game show he wants.


----------



## Kostic

1. Likes Rihanna.

2. So do I.

3. I don't think I'm playing this game right.


----------



## Trublez

Should know this thread isn't a game, its a way of life. 
Although he/she is at least doing better than SHIV's naming 4 things instead of 3 self. :rileylol
No avy or sig, tho.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Took a shot at Shiv.

Does not approve of people not having a sig and avatar.

Has one of the best sig + avatar combos around.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Rihanna fan
- Likes redheads
- Rusev fan


----------



## Trublez

Knows Carol Seleme is the GOAT.
Fan of the Rs, Rihanna, Rusev. Hopefully Rachel Riley is next. 
Sig and avy made by CJ I'm assuming.

Edit

Got the jump on me.
Huge music fan.
Been on this forum a lot longer than me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd...again
- Should try posting faster
- Worthy


----------



## Brye

Has a badass avatar

Fan of FALCO

likes the New Day


----------



## SMetalWorld

- We registered to this site on the same year... you're a bit earlier
- From Boston
- Agrees that this sig is funny. New Day... Rocks!


----------



## CJ

Non English text in his sig
Joined in 2006
Big music fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Red heads.

Red borders.

No red text...


----------



## Chrome

His new avy/sig combo made me think he was Empress for a second :lol
:rusevyes is his current favorite wrestler atm
Getting close to 3000 posts


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CM Chrome
this is is his fav book








Prob wants to take the "eat defeat" from a barefooted Gail Kim*


----------



## Kratosx23

Favourite wrestler is Brie Bellol.

20 k posts

Has a name in Latin that according to Google Translate means "Final Fantasy Cale", whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know Noctis Lucis Caleum is the name of the FF15 main protag 
Fan of THE FLASH. Maybe a fan of FLASH FUNK as well 
Big Lebowski quote still rockin. One of my fav movies bruh*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that I've never played a Final Fantasy game. The only thing I know about Final Fantasy is that this is awesome.






Should know that I am NOT a fan of 2 Cold Scorpio.

Knows that The Big Lebowski is easily one of the greatest movies ever made.

Should know that I'm going to create a 4'th fact for this thread and say that I've always disliked the name Final Fantasy because it's a game called Final Fantasy yet it's never fucking FINAL. Also, why the fuck does the protagonist have the name of the game in his name? That would be like calling Commander Shepard "Mass Effect Commander Shepard.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Game of Thrones
- Likes Iron Maiden
- From Toronto, Canada


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I'm not from Toronto, I'm from Tecumseh, a small town next to Windsor, which is the border town to Detroit. I don't know what you read to conclude I was from Toronto. I'm 4 hours from Toronto.

Is from Vancouver, for now, presumably meaning he moves a lot.

Joined May 2006.


----------



## Brye

Quoting a fantastic movie in his usertitle

One of the most active posters in the history of this place

Steve Austin fan


----------



## CJ

From Boston
Becky Lynch fan :JLC3
Long time member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wishes he were Leanna Decker's right index finger.


Has a nice four way gif

wishes he could have a four way between Becky,Decker, Sulecki and himself, of course.

knows I want a three way dance with me, myself and I.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*TV STATIC! I am waiting for Samara from The Ring to pop out at any time.
Threw a hell of a party in the tree boat house








Is my Uncle and BFF of WF*


----------



## CJ

Ninja'd me
Loves Brie
Favorite color is *Red*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now has over 7500 posts. On a roll
Loves Decker and Becky
Fav color is Orange I presume. Mine in actually Pink tbh xD*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to SHIV people here :fuckyeah

enjoyed watching another epic Sasha/Bayley MOTY candidate. :woo:cheer

selected a very striking pose of Brie Bella for his sig. :banderas


----------



## CJ

Needs a new avi/sig :agree:
Would probably like to SHIV some people here too
Should start posting in purple again :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I need to post in black like my GOAT avi and sig.

leader of the CjNation. He never gives up either.

doesnt like it when dogs steal his chicken

felt bad for Rusev when Dog Ziggler stole his woman. :cuss:


----------



## CJ

Using un-official smilies :cuss:
Thinks his avi/sig is GOAT :nah
BFF with his pop tart eating, faygo drinking nephew :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ=Chris Jericho? I never thought of this before :jericho2

is a good fella. Is he really white2J?









will work for Taytos, apparently.


----------



## Kenny

- changing his avy/sig on the regular now
- great guy (Y)
- SHIV


----------



## CJ

New sig (Y)
Knows the best little country in the world will be at Euro 2016 :woo
TNA fan


----------



## Kenny

- great gif maker
- can't wait to see the back of mcclaren
- joined in 2011


----------



## CJ

Requested some Klopp smilies















WF Legend :bow
20k posts


----------



## Kenny

- knows the greatness of KLOPP
- respects legends (Y)
- from land of no surrender


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

From the land down under.
Is apparently a Special Attraction at Wrestlemania.
Confuses my hormones with his signatures, all the time. :zayn3


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Wishes that The Brian Kendrick left Unforgiven 2008 with the title that night instead Triple H retaining.
- He mostly likes the smaller wrestlers except for Kevin Owens and Cesaro
- He has a problem with white ropes, huh?


----------



## Trublez

An extremely nice guy.
Was a massive Shield fan like myself.
Has great taste in music according to Punkhead.


----------



## Brye

Has an extremely attractive women in sig

Fellow Beth Phoenix fan

Been here 2 1/2 years


----------



## Chrome

Summer Rae fan
Doesn't have much hope for the Nuggets this year
Was a mod once upon a time


----------



## Tony

- Looking forward to the upcoming Bulls season
- Doesn't care about Jay Cutler's fuck ups
- May be rocking a Jimmy Butler haircut


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Gamer
- Has an Xbox 360
- Anime and basketball fan... hmmm... can I recommend you Kuroko No Basket all 3 seasons if you haven't watched them already?


----------



## Tony

- From Vancouver
- Might move
- Now knows I've already watched Kuroko no Basket


----------



## Kratosx23

Loves anime :tripsscust

Is from LA

Joined:Jan 2011


----------



## CJ

Likes Wyatt
Likes Ambrose
Most posts on the forum


----------



## Kenny

- tna fan
- likes RUSEV
- land of no surrender


----------



## Trublez

Always makes me scared to read this forum at uni due to the NSFW nature of his sigs. 
Franceska Jaimes' ass in his sig (how sad is it that I knew who it was without looking it up?). 
Would mark for Spicy J in his sig one day. :mark:


----------



## CJ

From London
Rollins fan :rollins
Scared of getting busted while looking at KENNY's sig :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I'm at home alone in my bedroom right now, though.
http://gunsgirls.tumblr.com/ is his favourite website. 
Wants to wrestle Leanna Decker, not in a wrestling ring, though. :evil


----------



## CJ

Good guy when he's not causing Trublez
Might bring back his KerialSiller persona for Halloween
Knows this was Leanna's response when I asked her to wrestle


----------



## Trublez

Closing in on 1000 posts in this thread. Fuck.
Would love to see Decker get utterly dominated in an Ultimate Surrender match up, preferably by Ariel X or Mistress Kara. :evil :banderas
If by KerialSiller you mean Jason Voorhees, then yes, that sounds like a great idea. :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Younger than I am
- Rollins fan
- Loves Rollins ring action but doesn't like his book like HIS JOBBING TO FUCKING CENA!!!!


----------



## CJ

Used to be known as The_Evil_Gentleman
From Canada
Loves comics


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes the Rolling Stones

likes there to be a little carpet to match the drapes.

sees the chatbox for what it really is.


----------



## CJ

Knows I don't see the cb at all :chlol
Liked interior decorating :rileylol
Rotating sig :hmm


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Is in the Land of No Surrender, I have no idea what that is.
Would like to name a coitus session with Leanna Decker a "Double Decker". curry2
Needs to take Becky Lynch's humor as a blessing and not a curse and start finding it A PEELING.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A Jersey Boy.

May have seen JAPW.

Is a bit preppy and surely loves his video games.

abhoes the use of white ropes.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Bicycle
- Proud member of Godzilla
- That girl in sig is bored... well, I can certainly could entertain her with a game of Twister.


----------



## Aizen

* Lives in Transylvania and When the Wild Wind Blows he Run to the Hills.

* In position of the Number of the Beast and The Book of Souls.

* Ready to fight with the Killers in The Final Frontier along with his Blood Brothers.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Gave me one scary and awesome green rep and thanks
- Green repped you back!
- UP THE IRONS!!!


----------



## CJ

Offline
Joined in 2006
Loves music


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heard he was corrupted :bryanlol

Was ahead of the curv with his lust for the Lass Kicker

loves the weetabix


----------



## Obfuscation

- prefers Sasha Grey to Sasha Banks

- internet meme Kaep sig that I don't understand :hmm:

- always on the team of gigantic moths who battle Godzilla


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is the marshall of the TNA section

likes Willa Holland a lot more now

fan of the finer things in life


----------



## Tony

- TITS
- ASS
- TITS AND ASS :drose


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes big breasts
- Samurai Jack fan
- Avatar The Last Airbender fan


----------



## Kenny

- yernited fan
- from Egypt
- Gandhi


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes taking photos with his nephew
- Liverpool fan
- Always has a sigs & avatars of women shaking their bums or tits


----------



## gabrielcev

Fan of that goalkeeper Edward Van Der Sar
From Egypt
Loves to watch football


----------



## Gandhi

- Follower of the cult of christianity
- Thinks Micheal Cole is underrated as a commentator
- Is a huge fan of the game Civilization 4


----------



## Trublez

Man U fan.
Probably rated Van Der Sar as a goalkeeper.
Wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Edited his post
- Probably made a typo
- Online


----------



## CJ

Sonic fan
Falco fan
Fan of this thread


----------



## Brye

Posts pictures of hot women

From the Land of No Surrender 

Loves Leanna Decker


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Dean Ambrose fan
- Red Sox fan
- Has 427 points


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Portmanteau username 
Another Canuck. :subban7 :subban7
Seems to have plans to leave Vancouver :hmm:


----------



## DVS1981

IceTheRetroKid said:


> Portmanteau username
> Another Canuck. :subban7 :subban7
> Seems to have plans to leave Vancouver :hmm:


Ummmmm seems to have an odd obsession with getting rid of white ropes in wwe?

ummmmmm why is that mate?


----------



## Trublez

Joined last month.
40 posts.
IWC antichrist?


----------



## DVS1981

:serious:


----------



## Trublez

Knows I tried to ninja edit my post but failed.
Probably born in the 1980s.
Again IWC antichrist?


----------



## DVS1981

Yeah, dont know where the antichrist bit came from if im honest.

How did you figure i was born in the 80s?


----------



## Trublez

1981 is in your username.
Didn't name 3 things.
Should stick to naming 3 things.


----------



## DVS1981

Has a fit girl in his avatar
Has a fit girl in his sig.
Cant edit his posts quicker than i can refresh my browser.


----------



## Dolorian

Is a genuine AntiChrist while still learning to break kayfabe
Was probably born in 1981
Has given 4 likes


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Metal
- Great choice
- I'm listening to Mayhem's De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas, do you enjoy this album? >


----------



## Dolorian

- Also likes metal! \m/
- Was yelled at by Steiner
- Has a homepage



simonitro said:


> - I'm listening to Mayhem's De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas, do you enjoy this album? >


I do even tho I've always been more partial to Burzum's Hvis Iyset Tar Oss and Emperor's In the Nightside Eclipse as the top black metal albums from that era.


----------



## Tony

- Joined this month
- Has 255 posts
- Likes metal


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Japanese woman with big tits
- KAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIII!!!!
- Have watched plenty of Anime


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is in Vancouver for now
- Has words I can't read in their sig
- Joined way back in 2006


----------



## Trublez

Just went premium.
Just changed her username.
Ambrose fan.


----------



## CJ

Recently turned 23 :hb
Will probably have more posts in here than me before the end of the year :rileylol
Can't wait to see what they do to Rusev next :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

terrific smiley maker

would like to put a big smile on Becky's face

needs to hire Virgil as his Secret Service

likes the all red everywhere look.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Likes to name 4 things.
Ironically uses one of Daniel Bryan's most demeaning moments in his career as an avatar.
Used to not Shiv, but now he does.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Currently has 900 posts as of this minute
- Has 9 stars of rep
- Is ready, willing & Gable if their NXT fave five is anything to go by


----------



## Chrome

Obviously an :ambrose3 mark
From New Zealand
Would love a Shield reunion one day


----------



## Trublez

Amused at all the rejoining geeks that have plagued rants recently.
Knows that not all rejoiners get banned as it depends on whether the mods like you or not. #Bullshit 
Him along with rah could give Sherlock a run for his money when it comes to detective work.


----------



## Chrome

Should know I don't dislike all rejoiners (Just the ones that suck, which is like 90% of them.)
Should also know the rejoining geeks used to stink up Rants a lot worse a few years ago
Has a rotating sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

embraces Clutchler

maybe watched Notre Dame kill my USC Trojans.

Appreciates the female figure from head to toe.


----------



## Tony

- Revolving Bryan
- All about DAT LEANNA DECKER
- No Decker snatch tho :mj2


----------



## SMetalWorld

- It's been more than 3 things I've named about you
- Younger than I am
- 10 years difference


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Enjoys foreign music
Has embraced this thread fully
Looks to leave Vancouver. A true mover and shaker
*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Really loves Brie Bella
- Has over 20,000 posts
- Has been a member for a decade


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Hots for Ambrose
- She met all the Shield members
- She attended Wrestlemania 31.... Awesome!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is a member of a certain group I am also in 
Has good taste in things
Has the name of one of the chipmunks in his username!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has exactly 21,000 posts.

knows that Brie Mode is the way and that she is severely underappreciated

Would love to see Charlotte drop the strap because Noctis Loathes Charlotte!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Charlotte losing the title at HIAC is Best For Business
Knows Nikki should win Diva of The Year but I think it will be rigged to be one of the new girls even if they didn't accomplish anything
Has an amazing new sig
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- 



- This is the song's lyrics on my signature from this band from Switzerland called Eluveitie
- The language is Gaulish. An ancient dead language which isn't used anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Edit : ninjaed by simon nitro!

NLC

Has fine taste in Divas.

Appreciates indy wrestling and knows it's not a dirty word.

Is right about Nikki winning but knows that Vince needs Nikki to Lose to Charlotte because it's his way or the highway. Crazy old Vince! :cuss:

Simonitro

Likes hard music

knows about a dead language

wanted a pentragram in my old sig.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has an avatar that makes me laugh whenever I see it lol
- Has a rotating sig
- Doesn't have a location listed


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves Ambrose like most girls do
Now knows Terry Funk made my night when I met him the other night by telling me I looked like Ambrose
Knows Ambrose deserves better in WWE
*


----------



## Brye

BRIE MODE

Has had a bunch of different usernames here over the years

Parasite Eve fan (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Sig gif of Summer playing with Wood's Tromboner while Ziggles gets worked over by Big E in the ring
Knows PE is an amazing game
Fan of the awesome Candice LeRae*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Charlotte 
- Wants Triple H to be in charge of RAW
- Fan of the wrestler Gargano


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes football
- Has a quote from somebody in their sig
- Has over 7000 posts


----------



## Trublez

From New Zealand.
Knows that the Shield were awesome.
Has a not removing list in their sig.


----------



## Gandhi

- Was born on October like me (Y)
- Sees the bullshit of feminism (Y)
- Has a 10/10 looks wise chick on his sig/avi (Y)


----------



## Trublez

Has a vast history on this forum.
Has a birthday coming up soon.
Knows Seleme is life.


----------



## Gandhi

- Before this post, thought my birthday was after the 18th of October (should check the post your pics thread )
- Wants Rusev to turn face
- Thinks Eva Marie is horrendous in the ring, rightfully so.


----------



## Trublez

Should have posted in the birthday thread. :JLC2
But in that case, I also wish him a happy belated birthday. :hb
Had a wonderful birthday based on what he posted in the PYP thread.


----------



## CJ

Made a new friend in the Ziggler thread :rileylol
Good guy :mckinney
Probably the biggest Carol Seleme fan on the forum


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a lady in their sig who likes guns
- Has had the same av for awhile that I remember
- Currently has over 42,000 points


----------



## gabrielcev

- Ambrose is her dream man.
- Loves the faction The Shield.
- Wants to get front row seats to a WWE event eventually.


----------



## Trublez

Apparently religious.
Likes Bull Dempsey.
Bullet club fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Sasha Banks fan... I mean, who doesn't?
- University student
- Former Username: Bigby Wolf which means, he loved the game "The Wolf Among Us"! THAT'S A KICK ASS GAME!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dead Language in his sig
Taught me something new
I met him in the thread much like other cool folks
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

loves the Queen of the Mountain

Would like to plant his flag on that mountain

Should know that if he watches RAW tonight, he's not having flashbacks, they really pulled those old coots out of the retirement home.

Bring back Virgil, damn it! :cuss:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I actually have decided I do want to tune in to see HBK and hope for Austin to appear
Knows that Breeze is gonna get buried in the open casket challenge if he shows up and it will be so bad
Admires Alexa Bliss's ass*


----------



## CJ

Wants to go mountain climbing with Brie Bella
Dolph Ziggler fan
Likes pop tarts, faygo & eating annoying smarks for breakfast


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows me well.
Knows if he does not make President I hope Bernie makes it in
Knows I am referring to Bernie Lomax
#Bernie2016







*


----------



## CJ

Fan of the Final Fantasy games
Knows I've only played XIII 
*TeamBella4Life*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*#1 Leanna Decker fan on WF
#AllOrangeEverything
Should know I don't even get how hashtags work on here since I only use quick reply for everything*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Fan of Brie Bella
10-year member
Needs to get out of here with that Charlotte hate. unkout #DoItWithFlair


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of one of the best tag teams in WWE history and two of the best cruiserweights as well
Knows I will not stop until the title is off Charlotte and also she shows me more than just this Ric Flair tribute act
Wants the lame white ropes gone like the rest of us with any sanity do
*


----------



## Trublez

New avy and sig.
Wishes he could have a coloured usertitle.
Has been posting more often recently.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows unlike The Rock when I say I am back to stay I mean it! 
TBZ Productions still alive and well and thriving
The Bad Ass Baby Wolf then, now, and forever.*


----------



## CJ

Knows I still haven't managed to put TBZ Productions out of business :rileylol
Knows Charlotte & her lame Flair tribute act are garbage
Seems to have a lot of favorites that begin with B. Bayley, Brie, Becky, BABW :hmm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is certainly not not a B+ Player but an A++ Future President
Wants to be like Vince McMahon to BABW's Ted Turner but unlike Ted The Wolf is smart
Might just reach 10,000 posts in the next few months.
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I'm trying to green rep you back
- Let me spread some love around
- Kick ass poster!


----------



## Trublez

Reminds me that I don't rep enough nowadays. 
May have also enjoyed the Walking Dead games by Telltale.
Big music fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still got it with the fantastic reps, best on the forum
Curse me for being too lazy to find some goodies myself
Part of Da SQUAD*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Uses red text.

Marks for The Bellas









Marks for Charlotte.*


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't approve of the Bellas.
May have missed NLC calling out Charlotte multiple times in this thread.
Haven't seen him in this thread in a while, glad he's back.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Charlotte is a weenie
Is that Camacho?*
*Still rocks dat Blue*

*Classic BABW Ninjaing n shit
Knows its like a big ole reuinion up in here up in here
Might watch RAW tonight*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Seeing Brie Bella crushing a rock under her foot... ROCKS!!!
- Likes Natural Girls
- Natural girls rule!!!


----------



## Trublez

Probably doesn't like Nikki Bella's "unnaturalness". :mj2 
Should know the girl in my sig is also natural, tho. 
Repped me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is a natural born thrilla
Is a natural born wolf
Is a natural born Ass Man*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

watching RAW for HBK and hopefully Austin.

Looks like Ambrose. Renee, what you gonna do when NLC comes for you? 

expert on quality anime and a diehard TEAM BELLA FELLA!:mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle with the revolving sig
Uncle with the plan
Uncle with the pop tarts, the treehouse, the farley movies, the finer things in life*


----------



## Aizen

* James Omega & Katy Baphomet taking over PWA.

* The master mind behind the New Secular Order.

* Recently cut a fun and awesome promo against an amazing wrestler


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is an awesome dude I don't get to see on here enough but then again I tend to disappear alot 
Huge fan of BTBAM
Is amazing at promos as well*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't mark for Charlotte after all









Yes it is Camacho









Still rocks dat Red *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is amped for LU Season 2
Likes Camacho saying no
Living dangerously in Suplex City. I hear its getting bad down there*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has had a quite a few usernames in the past
- Really loves the Bella Twins
- Likes video games


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Enjoyed the main event of Raw tonight... I guess
- Agreed about The Shield getting together
- We'd be both happy if every member would win the WWE Championship, at some point.


----------



## Gandhi

- Hates John Cena but admits he has many good matches
- Huge Hulk Hogan fan
- Thinks The Undertaker is the greatest thing that ever happened in the WWE


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Named after a fearless peace leader
Very interesting poster in Rants.
May have a wish to keep the "family in the family" (and that's quite fine with me.  )


----------



## Mox Girl

- Lives in New Jersey
- Their biography says they're creative
- Has 23 friends listed on their profile


----------



## Kratosx23

Likes all 3 members of The Shield, but is a bigger fan of the only member of the group with actual charisma and a connection to the crowd.

Should be well aware that he's never winning the WWE title, but probably isn't, given my interactions with Shield fangirls over the years.

Is from a country where the racial slur for that people is derived from an indigenous bird. Like everyone else, I always thought it was because of the fruit...


----------



## Gandhi

- Follower of the disgusting cult of christianity and deludes himself thinking it's of _"love & peace"_
- Doesn't understand why veganism exists, and most likely has no compassion for most people
- Is a huge CM Punk fan


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm not even gonna respond to that shit because if I do, I'll fly off the handle and it's not worth it.

Soccer fan.

Egyptian.

Has a quote in his sig.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Biggest pessimist in the history of the Internet

A nerd in real life given his interests outside of wrestling

Canadian


----------



## Kratosx23

I wouldn't go that far. Everything I surround myself with is positive EXCEPT wrestling. Although I do have a negative outlook on life, but that's beside the point. 

And yes, I am a huge nerd, although I like to think of myself as a nerd with limits, as I don't share many common nerd interests, like D&D, Star Trek, even Star Wars, although I will watch the movies. I'm more of a nerd specifically for comic book characters and video games.

Has some weird S&M stuff going on in his sig. I'm sure it's from a tv show because I think I recognize the guy holding the leash, but I don't know where from or even if I'm projecting that when it's not there.

Guns and Roses fan. 

Is approaching his 3 year anniversary on this site.


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably can't defend his beliefs on the supernatural because they're based around an ancient dumb middle eastern cult
- Doesn't mind eating foods like beef that causes cardiovascular disease and kills millions each year
- Is afraid to post in the rants section most likely because he can't back up his arguments for a lot of things (though he likes arguing about wrestling, well he likes stating his displeasure of the product. lel)


----------



## Kratosx23

The only thing you're gonna listen to is absolute, definitive, concrete, factual proof, which nobody has, and nobody on your side has either, so it's pointless even trying, and I don't care if you believe it or not, I really don't. 

And yeah, I eat meat. Big deal. You're supposed to have it, the key is moderation. And even if I didn't have any, I'd rather eat nothing but meat and die a lot quicker than eat vegan my entire life and despise eating.


----------



## CJ

Back to the Future fan :mckinney
Probably enjoyed seeing Austin on Raw
From the UK


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I didn't see his segment because I don't watch Raw. 

Should know I'm not from the UK, I'm from Canada.

Should know that Back To The Future day is this Wednesday, which is why I have the avatar. It commemorates when Doc and Marty traveled to October 21, 2015 in Back To The Future 2, which also means it's now a movie set in the future where that future has already passed.


----------



## Mox Girl

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should be well aware that he's never winning the WWE title, but probably isn't, given my interactions with Shield fangirls over the years.


Heh, well I can dream can't I? :lol

- Has the most posts I've seen while around the forums
- Likes Steve Austin 
- Thinks that Dean won't ever win the world title


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Ambrose fan
Rollins fan
Reigns fan


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose Girl said:


> Heh, well I can dream can't I? :lol
> 
> As for 3 things about CJ...
> 
> - Has no profile information filled out
> - Has given over 20,000 likes
> - Has made want to check out who Leanna Decker is


Well, at least it's good you realize it.

Brood fan

Joined this month 5 years ago

Has a sig of a guy with nail polish on. Not a fan of nail polish to begin with, even worse on a guy imo.


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably thinks I'm an atheist which I am not and by his previous post towards me shows he doesn't even have evidence for his following of that wretched cult of christianity

- Despite science showing that eating beef is somewhat like smoking, he'd rather eat unhealthy and die quick than eat healthy with food he thinks tastes gross. Mommy broccoli tastes nasty I want McDonalds! He also seems to be oblivious to the many delicious vegan dishes and vegan alternatives that taste exactly like meat

- Pretends not to care about my statements but instead of saying 3 things about me literally replied to them.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

Loves Game of Thrones
Hates Nail Polish
Canadian


----------



## CJ

Joined in 2007
Been a wrestling fan for over 40 years
Likes SD


----------



## Gandhi

- Posts a lot in the celebrities thread looking at half naked women all day
- Kind of made Leanna Decker famous on this forum
- Thinks WWE's booking of Seth Rollins has been garbage


----------



## Walking Deadman

-Egyptian
-Soccer fan
-Named his account after a famous peace activist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hails from the Chaosrealm.

avid basketball fan

May want Taker to beat Brock like I do..


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Leanna Decker is a 10/10 looks wise chick
- Posts A LOT in the celebrities thread to look at half naked women'
- Is a huge fan of CM Punk


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Mar7aba keef sa7tak?
- Mesh enta 3arabi, kamenah?
- Are you understanding the words I'm saying?


----------



## Gandhi

Aywa fahem. Enta miinean? Obviously ana masri, afteker eneck men el sham sa7? 

- Knows who to speak in an Arabic dialect 
- Is a metalhead according to posts in the music section
- Thinks Stacy Keibler is the hottest woman is WWE history


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the more infamous posters
- Was once banned from rants
- One of my favs


----------



## SMetalWorld

Gandhi said:


> Aywa fahem. Enta miinean? Obviously ana masri, afteker eneck men el sham sa7?


Ana Lebneneh 3ayesh b Canada

- Sega games fan
- Made the grade, thank God for that
- Has no friends? :crying: I'll be your first fwiend!


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a fan of the band Eluveitie
- Is Lebanese like Shakira :mark:
- Is a Roman Reigns fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You should check an American Brutal Death Metal band called Nile. They write about Egyptian mythology and the music is outstanding.
- Have you ever heard songs by Eluveitie?
- Van Der Sar fan... that means, you support Netherlands in the World Cup, eh? I'm a Brazil supporter and they are shit nowadays. :'(


----------



## Dolorian

- Blind Guardian is his favorite band
- Is in Candada...for now!
- Seems to like pictures of women's feet (nice!)


----------



## Trublez

Every time I read his posts I always stare at his avy for a few secs.
Seth Rollins fan.
Has accumulated a lot of rep in his short time here.


----------



## CJ

Good friend :mckinney
Fellow Rollinite :Cocky
Not a Dog Ziggler fan


----------



## Trublez

Gif maker. 
May or may not own a gun.
Over 4 times as many points as me due to those non stop celeb thread posts.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Might have watched the movie The Runaways.
Finally gave me a rep back. (Y)
Is competing with CJ for top draw of Name 3 Things. (Trublez vs. CJ is the Cena vs. Orton of this thread and there's nothing wrong with it!)


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a WWE Fave Five in his signature.

Has an NXT Fave Five in his signature.

Doesn't want WWE to have white ropes anymore. To be honest, I care so little about the rope color, I hadn't noticed. Just as long as it's not a really bad one.


----------



## The True Believer

Is going to get an ass whooping handed to him once WWE 2K16 gets released and we play online. 

Avid listener of the Bryan and Vinny podcast.

Thinks Edge and Christian are the GOAT tag team.(The correct answer is the Dudley Boyz BTW :side


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Plans to whoop Tyrion Lannister's ass in WWE 2K16 online.

Is celebrating his 2nd anniversary on WF.

Knows The Dudleys are the GOAT tag team.







*


----------



## Trublez

Likes Charlotte.
Eagerly awaiting for season 2 of LU.
Has a shitload of wrestlers included in his sig.


----------



## Kratosx23

SUPERIOR said:


> Is going to get an ass whooping handed to him once WWE 2K16 gets released and we play online.
> 
> Avid listener or the Bryan and Vinny podcast.
> 
> Thinks Edge and Christian are the GOAT tag team.(The correct answer is the Dudley Boyz BTW :side


Yeah, we'll just see about that.

(Y)

I'll have you know, Edge and Christian are the only tag team in WWE history that started as a tag team and made their name as a tag team (not two singles guys like Undertaker/Kane or Triple H/Shawn Michaels) where both members became world champion. There's a damn good reason for that. There's also a damn good reason why Edge and Christian always dominated the Dudleyz and the Hardy'z. We ran the tag division. Remember that.

Has a quote about Drake in his sig.

Joined April 2013.

Shares the first letter of his username with mine.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Back To The Future









Knows Ambrose is never winning the WWE Title. :mj2

Has the most posts on this entire forum.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Entire interest gauge in signature.
Is marking out for Lucha Underground Season 2 happening.
Lives in Suplex City...bitch. :aries2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dislikes those damnable white ring ropes.

shares my passion for Gable and Jordan :fuckyeah

Would mark for a London/Kendrick vs Gable and Jordan.

has a very retro style.


----------



## Tony

- Sasha Grey ass :trips5
- Sasha Grey feet :trips5
- Sasha Grey :trips5


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Lives in L.A.
Seems to like this Sasha Grey. :hmm:
Likes da ANIMU! (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

- We agree a lot with one another when it comes to wrestling minds
- He seriously FUCKING HATES THOSE DAMN WHITE ROPES!!!
- He has been here almost as long as I am


----------



## chemical

Is being yelled at by Scott Steiner
Wants to rock and roll all night and party every day with the girl in his signature
Is on the 1226th page of this thread


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has good taste cos they're a Finn Balor fan!
- Has a lot of stars of rep even though they only have 559 posts
- Is from Canada


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Really likes Dean Ambrose
Is from New Zealand. Nice nice...
Has practically the ONLY reasonable "Not removing until" signature on this entire site because all of those things can actually happen in the next year. :shrugs


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't have Sasha in their fave 5 but has Charlotte. :nowords
Needs to tell Finn that they're really the NXT Champion and not him.
Actually thinks a not removing until sig has the ability to be "reasonable".


----------



## Gandhi

- Apparently doesn't like Charlotte
- Is in debt with his University
- Doesn't like Dean Ambrose's theme


----------



## CJ

Now posts in the Celeb thread :confused
Lives in Egypt
Man U fan >


----------



## SMetalWorld

- CJ stands for... Carrot Juice?
- DAT LEANNA DECKER
- Devil emoticon >


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First person to send me a friend request
- One of the nicest members of this forum
- Doesn't like John Cena


----------



## Dolorian

- Likes video games
- Has a character from Star Fox in his signature
- Is friends with a metalhead


----------



## Trublez

Good poster.
Impressive rep to post count ratio.
Should have a sig of the luscious lady that's in his avatar. *Maybe this.*


----------



## CJ

From London
3rd highest amount of posts in this thread :surprise:
Hooking people up with sig pics :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Most amount of posts in this thread. :surprise:
Knows that I only did that cause I know TBZ Productions could do with another sale.
Likes Becky more than I do but likes Sasha less than myself.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Is battling with CJ again in the draw match of the ages on Name 3 Things.
An odd spelling of "troubles"
Is hatin' on my love for Charlotte.


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'll stop shitting on Charlotte when she stops being cringeworthy.
Probably anticipating Ziggler's upcoming heel turn.
Chad Gable fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Added you as a friend
- Trish Stratus - 100% Stratusfaction Guaranteed 
- I hope you're doing well in university and hope, you succeed in every exam.


----------



## CJ

Friends with BABW
Strange language in his sig
Dislikes Cena


----------



## Mox Girl

- Introduced me to Leanna Decker, who I'd never heard of before
- Has only two letters in their username
- Has no info in their profile


----------



## CJ

Knows my profile is only viewable by people on my friends list 
Big fan of Dean Ambrose
Probably hates the way WWE books him


----------



## Dolorian

- Agrees that pairing Summer Rae and Cesaro is what's best for bussines.
- Posts picts of great looking babes on the celebrity picts thread.
- Doesn't allows visitor messages on his profile.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Probably one of the few like I am, that would want to see Undertaker tombstone the FUCK out of Brock Lesnar and beat him.
- Great taste in music
- This chick is hot in his signature.


----------



## Trublez

Wants Undertaker to win this Sunday.
Should know that exams for final year Psychology students have been scrapped at my uni. :dance
Seems like a nice down to earth dude.


----------



## CJ

Able to view my profile :mckinney
Not doing any exams :WTF2
Hates the way Rusev has been booked


----------



## Trublez

Another down to earth dude who I've been friends with here since I first joined. 
Probably doing exams in his Business studies course. :lol
King of the gif thread.


----------



## CJ

Wants Rollins to retain at HIAC :rollins
Wants Cena to lose :reneelel
Used to post in my Impact threads :lol


----------



## Trublez

- Hasn't made those Impact WOW threads in quite a while now. :mj2

- Gun lover from N.Ireland. :WTF2

- Buried me Cena style in the gif thread and attempted to obliterate TBZ Productions out of business WCW style (didn't work tho).


----------



## CJ

Abbreviated Northern Ireland to N.Ireland :bunk
Knows once they dropped Brittany I lost interest :shrug
From E.Land :reneelel


----------



## Trublez

From NI. :side:
Knows England is just one word so that doesn't work. :shrug
Posts often.


----------



## HBK 3:16

-Dat sig
-Has a fun name
-Been a member for two years.


----------



## Trublez

Recently returned after a lengthy hiatus.
Younger than me.
Probably glad to hear that Cena is taking a 2 month break from the WWE.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- His former name was Adios Motherfucker
- Adios to whoever the Motherfucker is, probably does deserve it.
- When you take a man's favorite chocolate chip cookie, there is nothing to lose anymore. IT'S ALL ABOUT CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES!!!

Boy! Was that so random!


----------



## CJ

Loves his abbreviations :no:
Knows Norn Iron qualified for Euro 2016 :woo
Knows that Scotland is the only home nation that didn't :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Laughing at Scotland rn. 
Posts too much ITT.
Just like I do.


----------



## SMetalWorld

To CJ:

- Number 1 rule of CJ: You never fuck with Panda!
- Number 2 rule of CJ: YOU NEVER EVER FUCK WITH PANDA!!!
- Or Leanna Decker will blast that sniper right up your buttcheeks

To Trublez:

- Ninja'd
- Running out of ideas
- I said more than 3 things about him today.


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd by yours truly. 
Fun random fact: Pandas are listed as one of the worlds least intelligent animals.
Big on metal music.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trublez said:


> *Fun random fact: Pandas are listed as one of the worlds least intelligent animals.*


- Hmm... that's why they got on the endangered species list really quick. :maury

It's like:

Hunter: "Hey Panda, I got a bamboo cane with your name on it!!"
Panda: "SWEET!!!"
Hunter thinking: "Oh! It's sweet alright!!! You're gonna make me $$$$$!"

- He's in 6 Social Groups on WF
- That Carol Seleme has such a sweet butt, eh?


----------



## Trublez

- Knows CJ/Leanna is lying about Pandas having anyone's back when they're too dumb to even prevent themselves from going extinct.

- Posts in this thread really often. 

- Running out of things to list about me.


----------



## Mox Girl

Got Ninja'd lol :lol

- Has 33 friends listed on their profile
- Has loads of Visitor Messages from CJ
- Has had quite a few usernames


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Awesome girl
- From New Zealand
- I admire for traveling from New Zealand to the US to watch Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chrome

In a feud with NastyYaffa atm
Proud member of FEET :drose
Fan of Anna Murphy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

recognizes trolls and knows how to treat them

unwavering supporter of Team FEET

always has great taste in reps!


----------



## Dolorian

- Used it to scape a prison in Skyrim (link)
- Has a rotating signature
- Has an impressive amount of points for being here for only two years


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chrome:

- It's not a technically a "feud" but he could be quite childish. And I honestly don't care
-








- Dude, her legs are so juicy. This for you @Chromehrome and @Trublez

SHIV:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- Rotating avatar
- Awesome member

DOlorian

- Ninja'd again :mj2
- METALHEAD!!!
- Symphony X fan LISTEN TO THE ODYSSEY NOW!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

- Listed me as a nice person in that thread 
- Just gained some rep from me for that!
- Changed their sig not that long ago


----------



## Trublez

Loves all the Shield guys.
Took advantage of pretty much all the perks that come with being premium.
Knows Ambrose should have won the IC title earlier this year.
@simonitro I'm gonna get @CJ to make me a sig using that Carol pic one day. :banderas


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Roman Reigns is a decent performer
- Prefers burgers over pizzas
- Likes Dana Brooke (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like my sig
- Is brutally honest
- I respect that


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes brutal honesty
- Asking SCOTT STEINER for Wrestling Advice
- Hmmm... if I were you, I'd befriend Triple H while you are at it.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Changed sig pictures. :hmm:
Likes Roman Reigns
Called me a nice WF poster. (Y)


----------



## CJ

Probably glad one of those pesky white ropes is now pink 
Apparently a nice poster
Paul London fan


----------



## Trublez

A little too obsessed with guns.
I'm scared for his peeps in Northern Ireland. 







His reaction to this is :banderas :homer


----------



## CJ

Knows me well :chlol
Good guy :mckinney
Apparently bribed someone to get out of doing exams :vince$


----------



## Dolorian

- Is all about Leanna Decker
- Wants Shaemus to fail his cash in (hell yeah!)
- Made a thread of Brittany's Photoshoot


----------



## Trublez

Joined this month.
Probably doesn't want a sig for now. 
Not an Alexa Bliss fan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dat sig. kada

Still online.

Joined one month after me.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes a lot of wrestlers
- From different companies
- Probably watches mainstream and Indie wrestling


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I love wrestling from several different promotions.

From Canada.

Been on this forum for nine years.*


----------



## CJ

Still has the most favorites on the forum :mckinney
Good poster (Y)
Can't wait for season 2 of LU :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Likes Leanna Decker
Likes pandas
Likes high-powered rifles


----------



## The True Believer

Is a Bulls fans.
No longer watches MWR.
Has the same attitude towards anti-smarks as I do.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Likes Charlotte. :flairdance
Is Playing Human
Doesn't want a cruiserweight title as a glass ceiling limitation. (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

SUPERIOR:

- The Undertaker fan! YES!!!
- Wants Undertaker to beat Brock Lesnar
- CM Punk is second best

IceTheRetroKid:

- Got Ninja'd :mj2
- Do you like the pink in the middle of the ropes?
- So, what colors do you want the ropes?


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know if I had to choose the rope color, I'd pick red.

Posts: 1,831

Points: 3,293


----------



## CJ

From Canada
Assassin's Creed fan
Joined in 2004


----------



## The True Believer

simonitro said:


> SUPERIOR:
> 
> - The Undertaker fan! YES!!!
> - Wants Undertaker to beat Brock Lesnar
> - CM Punk is second best


You're wrong, actually. I want Brock Lesnar to destroy Undertaker and make it unquestionable that he's the better man. He may be my all time favorite but Brock being a unstoppable monster means better business than a nostalgia act that unnecessarily beats Bray Wyatt.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Mortal Kombat fan
- Great choice, friend
- IRON MAIDEN RULES!!! Have you heard "The Book of Souls"? What did you think of it?


----------



## Mox Girl

- Recently gave me some rep
- Has quite a few visitor messages from Naomi'sButtIsLife
- Has received more likes than they've given


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Cool girl
- Adorable
- Formerly weatherwarden


----------



## Mastodonic

Joined a long-ass time ago.

From Canada.

Likes big titties.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Dude, I miss Vader
- He should have been a world champion back then
- I wonder how he'll be utilized in this era... let me guess, getting buried by John Cena at Wresltemania 37.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lives in Canada

interesting lyrics in his sig.

probably has great taste in music.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Current sig pic is a girl on a bike
- Funny Daniel Bryan av
- Has 876 visitor messages


----------



## Born of Osiris

Shield fangirl.

Ambrose fangirl.

Wrestling fangirl.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Gurgle! Gurgle!
- I'm curious! What's this game?
- Flashing owl


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has said nice things about me 
- Has about 400 more posts than I do
- Has a username without a capital letter at the start


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

seems genuinely nice

from New Zealand which sounds like a great place.

shares my like of Ambrose

may have never done the Haka.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still listing four things. :wtf

• One of my favorite people.

• Wants a Becky push more than CJ does.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has an awesome picture of Seth Rollins as part of their sig!!
- Has a cool username
- Joined in the same year as me

Oh and you're right @SHIV, I've never done the haka :lol


----------



## CJ

Got a new Dean avatar
From New Zealand
Used to be called Weatherwarden



Soul Cat said:


> • Wants a Becky push more than CJ does.


:nah


----------



## Gandhi

- Not a fan of Sheamus
- Fan of New Day
- Thinks antinatalism is dumb


----------



## CJ

Prefers the first Assassin's Creed game (I agree)
Met Jindar Mahal
Wants to study abroad


----------



## Trublez

Either offline or using invisible mode to neg that Irish dude.
Slightly edited his sig.
His trigger discipline is on point!


----------



## CJ

Knows I remade my sig :benson
Knows I don't do that anymore 0
Probably well prepared for Halloween :side:


----------



## Vox Machina

• Decker. anda

• Now using some winged gun thingy in his sig.

• Still a part of the RBR.


----------



## CJ

Knows my avatar had a red border long before the RBR craziness :chlol
Never heard of Miranda Lambert
Books a better show than WWE :benson


----------



## Trublez

Changes his avatar really often.
Not a fan of NSFW reps but he just has to learn how to deal with them. :cudi
Enjoyed Ziggler's beatdown courtesy of Tyler Breeze on Smackdown. :troll

CJ

Ninja'd me.
Changed the text in the gifs he used from the last time I posted here.
Never changes his avy.


----------



## A-C-P

Likes Karen Gillian

Likes Ziggler

HATES the St Louis Blues

Edit: Meant for @Soul Cat :mj2

Trublez: Causes Trublez, sends great reps, has a great sig :yoda


----------



## Born of Osiris

Lowkey gay.

I'm his soulmate.

Fellow Mitsuru-bro.

Meant for @Soul Cat two before these dorks came in :eyeroll :mj


----------



## SMetalWorld

A-C-P:

- A-C-P does this mean American Cop Puncher?
- Fan of Lucha Underground
- Apparently, has a Lucha-Underground-Season-2-Countdown-Clock on his bedroom wall?

Shala☆Frost:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- Likes Dragon Ball Z
- Likes Anime
- Because Anime is awesome, bitches!


----------



## Trublez

Included me on his list as one of the nicest people on here. :evil
Laughing at how 4 of us in a row got ninja'd.
Planning to move soon.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- DAMMIT!!! You made me fall in love with Carol Seleme
- I can't, honestly, blame you.
- Not only she looks great, but DAMN!!! HER LEGS ARE SO JUICY!!!


----------



## Trublez

- Anna Murphy avatar.

- Is really into music. 

- May one day become a bigger Carol Seleme stan than me. :nah


----------



## CJ

One of the nicest members on the forum :reneelel
Doesn't drink tea or play cricket :confused
Has competition for biggest Carol fan on the forum :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Has some gold gun symbol in his sig.
Thinks I'm not nice. 
Knows a woman that looks this good should have many many fans.


----------



## CJ

Knows I went back to one of my old rotations
Knows I was joking & I consider him one of my friends on here
Should post some Carol pics in the celeb thread :benson


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a rotating signature now of HAWT picts of Lady Decker
- Thinks the writing/booking is quite poor on RAW at the moment.
- Was last quoted by samizayn in a thread


----------



## Trublez

- Removed all gun references from his sig probably because he heard some police sirens. :renee

- Wants Brittany to come to NXT. 

- Has over 3000 posts in the celeb thread. :woah

Edit

Ninja'd me while I was checking how many posts CJ had in the celeb thread.
Likes the pale and tattooed look on chicks.
Rollinite.


----------



## CJ

Knows I'm not even close to having the most posts in there :lol
Misses the gun references in my sig 
Knows Santana should be in NXT


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Hmmm.. rotating sigs for Leanna Decker
- Trying to decide who's hotter, Leanna Decker or Carol Seleme
- VINCE MCMAHON, YOU FUCKING BASTARD!!! BOOK THIS MATCH AS THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA 32 NOW!!!!


----------



## Trublez

Yeah, Shiv is worse. :lol
Knows that Decker's Instagram is more extensive but Seleme's one is far more crazier. :evil
Using the rotating collection he used a few months ago.

NINJA'D!

My fellow Carol fan.
Admires her juicy legs and thighs!
Is in love with my bae.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Don't worry! You could still have Carlo Seleme and she's hot as hell... I already have Anna Murphy
- There should be a triple threat match now
- We really do get Ninja'd, a lot, eh? We're such slow typers!


----------



## Trublez

- Should know that for me its more because I'm thinking of what to type rather than _typing slow_ specifically.

- That plus being too lazy to click the preview button. :side:

- Knows I agree that there should be a triple threat match between Leanna Decker, Carol Seleme and Anna Murphy...except not in a wrestling ring. :evil


----------



## CJ

Likes crazy chicks :woah
Now has 2 posts in the celeb thread :mckinney
Knows Decker would win that triple threat because her trigger action is on point


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably doesn't care about animals being tortured in slaughterhouses 
- The majority of his posts are on threads with nothing but images of half naked women
- 2000 was probably his favorite year in WWE history


----------



## Trublez

Fan of thelad.
Visited the pyramids recently.
Used to feud a lot in rants.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Gandhi:

- Marhaba
- Men Maser
- Ana b7eb Maser 

Trublez

- Ninja'd :mj2
- We're getting Ninja'd, a lot, today.
- Has 33 friends, so far.


----------



## CJ

Likes music
Likes dead languages
Likes Anna Murphy


----------



## Trublez

Rotating sig.
Likes women with big busts.
Look at what he made Carol do.


----------



## CJ

Knows Carol's trigger action is not on point :bunk
Staying up late
Apparently has 33 friends :hmm


----------



## Trublez

May actually get turned on if a chick robs him at gunpoint. :woah
Favourite colour isn't red.
Knows I told him that Carol's Instagram is legit fucking crazy. :shrug


----------



## SMetalWorld

-









-









-









NAVEL CHECK TIME!!!!

There! Making everyone happy


----------



## CJ

Knows he's more likely to get robbed at gunpoint than me :nash
Really likes crazy chicks :chlol
Probably wants to see Breeze bury Ziggler :lol

Simonitro

Thinks this is the celeb thread 
Planning on leaving Van City
Changed the picture in his sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows in Noctis's America we vote for the right guy and the right guy is CJ




Knows I will be on his side just like this ^
Taking back the USA*


----------



## CJ

Wants to live in the white house with Brie Bella :woo
Loves Final Fantasy games
Wants a hug from Bayley :bayley


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the ways of NLC
Is patiently waiting for Becky Lynch's push to occur
#ReadHeadedChicksandAmerica







*


----------



## Trublez

Brie Bella mark.
Calls me BABW. :lol
Loves video games.


----------



## CJ

Would like to get lost in the woods with Brie :lol
Wants Brie to get another Diva's title run
Interested to see what happens in the Ziggler/Breeze feud

Trublez

Decided to cause some trublez in here & ninja me
Loves city life
Used double img tags in the celeb thread :rileylol


----------



## SMetalWorld

- This thread is just turning into The Username and His Imaginary Girlfriend
- CJ = Christ Jesus?
- Joined June 2011


----------



## Trublez

Needs to check my post in the celeb thread again. :mj
Sad that Rusev is in the doghouse.
Really needs to stop messing around and go back to his slow-mo Decker swimming pool sig. :benson

simonitro

Loves metal music.
Fan of Anna Murphy.
Regular in this thread.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Badd Arse Bebeh Wolfeee
King of the Reps at it again
Knows TBZ Productions needs to sponsor the CJ2016 campaign more *


----------



## CJ

Regular in this thread
Probably planning a coup :side:
Now a regular in the celeb thread :WTF2

NLC

Ninja'd me :cry
Looking for a campaign contribution from TBZ
Just came up with a new nickname for Trublez :rileylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows NINJAMANIA Be Running Wild
Revolving sig
Revolver CJ








*


----------



## CJ

MGS fan :woo
Knows I'll probably change my sig when I come on again :lol
Probably likes orange faygo the best


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am a Moon Mist sorta guy
Now Knows the ICP is coming to Pittsburgh soon
Def misses me when im not on here, right? *


----------



## Trublez

Brie Bella mark.
Still 'bout dat red font.
A good friend that hopefully doesn't leave us again.


----------



## CJ

Wants to see R-Truth preform in Pittsburgh with the ICP :lol
Loves this stuff








Misses me when I'm not around :lol

Trublez

Ninja'd me while I was looking for that picture :cuss:
From London but support Man U :confused
Won't be studying for any exams :tripsscust


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should Know I shall never eeeeeeeevvveeeerr leave my homies again
Has my word on that. Scouts honor








Bad Ass SNIPER WOLF


Dat Boy is a Ninja
Knows I miss you guys thats why I am back to stay
Will one day see the rBr return*


----------



## CJ

Teasing an RBR return
Sailor Moon fan
Member of the scouts


----------



## Trublez

Better not accuse me of being a gloryhunter.
Jealous I'm not doing any exams.
Coming up to 1000 posts in this thread. :clap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Mesmerizing sig
Knows I aspire to post in this as often as himself, CJ, SHIV do
Knows thread is nearing its landmark 500th Episode *


----------



## CJ

Will soon be number 4 in this thread
Loves red
Would love to be Brie's manager


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I have no idea how to see stats like that on here
Might be able to show me how
Wants bra and panty matches to return just for one day and just for him only to watch as a crowd of one. Becky Lynch vs Leanna Decker.*


----------



## CJ

Is now number 4 :woo








Knows that match needs to happen :lol
Knows he needs to click replies :benson


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Taught me some new stuff
Is a good friend and too nice of a dude to be a politician, hard to believe he is gonna be president
Knows I am motivated to get that post count up in here now *


----------



## CJ

Wants to knock me off the top spot :lol
Coming for BABW's 3rd place spot 
Knows Becky would probably be better off back in NXT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky is getting lost in the mix and that is a very bad thing
Knows we need a second women's title on the main roster or a Divas Tag title ASAP
Also knows NXT's women's division is also getting packed atm. I love Alexa, Asuka, Dana, Emma all would be good picks for champ after Bayley but it would be pretty awesome for Becky to be the one to win it so all 4 of the Horsewomen would have held it back to back*


----------



## CJ

Knows that Becky needs to win the NXT Women's title :agree:
Would probably want the Bella's to dominate a future Diva's tag division
Loves Brie Mode


----------



## Terrence

Likes some creepy ginger.
Paid money to an internet forum.
And judging by post number doesn't seem to have a life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

troll

troll troll

troll troll troll


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Daniel Bryan
- Fan of SmarkBusters
- Doesn't like Seth Rollins

Edit: Ninja from Shiv

- Didn't post 3 things about Terrence
- Back To The Future fan
- Posts a lot in the Celebrities thread


----------



## CJ

Support Man U
Likes cartoons
Fan of thelad


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the only Egyptian on WF to my knowledge
Knows I still wanna visit the pyramids, always did since I was a wee man
Soccer fan

Continues the NINJAMANIA Running Wild BROTHER
No Surrender, No Give Ups, No quitties
Dat Boy the legend *


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd
Still impossible to mention
Wants to visit the pyramids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes chicks with guns with guns having a double meaning.

changed his sig.

apparently likes redheads too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that is part of the enigma of NLC. I should keep this name forever haha
Knows I wish there was a user called Prompto Argentum
Also might be a fan of Becky Lynch's "humor" because it is amazing!

UNCLE SHIV the NINJA!!!! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! HOLY SHNIKIES!!!!
Wants the Chris Farley documentary DVD
Ock*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Brie Mode.

Wishes there was a user called Prompto Argentum.

Lifetime member...for life.


----------



## CJ

King of double entendres :lol
Knows my sig is only temporary
Used to be a fan of these guys









NLC

Ninja'd me again :WHYYY
Needs to change his name to NLC :lol
Probably had some pop tarts within the last 24 hours

Eva Maryse

Double ninja'd me 
Hate Rollins
Rusev fan :rusevyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should be asleep

will dream of the burning bush

likes landing strips...when he flies, of course.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The good Uncle Still out there campaigning for us








Knows Mr Ed is annoying af much like alot of this forum lol
Is a funny dude with a heart of gold 




*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the returning king of this forum.

master of the red text

would rather ride Becky and Brie than Mr. Ed.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Watches #UpUpDwnDwn 
- Kofi Kingston
- Daniel Bryan working out on all angles


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is becoming a big time guy in this thread
Gonna be a main event player here
Is one of my newest friends on here*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Posts in red.

Been on this forum for 10 years.

Hopes Nikki Bella wins the belt back Sunday.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Riding the LU Season 2 Hype Train like one of Robotnik's vehicles
The Fantastic Blue Man
Aces & Eights!*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for FFXV to come out
- Part of the BellaArmy
- Proud member of the FEET social group


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is going to be disappointed when Nikki Bella loses to Charlotte at Hell In A Cell.

Knows I'm pumped for Lucha Underground Season 2.

Knows I'll mark for Eggman beating Sonic.

DOlorian:

Joined this month.

Has a good number of rep.

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Joined this very month
Named after a band
Has posted in this thread more than 10 times

Ninjad me
Knows Mr Ed/Flair's Son/Flair's Clone is going to lose! 
Knows Robotnik should appear on WWE TV like Chucky appeared in WCW*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Username translates to Final Fantasy Cale (according to Google Translate).

Online.

Lives in Pennsylvania.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Green repped you
- Spreading the love
- Fan of many old-school wrestlers


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Must spread rep around before giving it to simonitro again.

Lives in Vancouver.... For now!

Thanks for spreading the love :thumbsup*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Simonitro

Likes the Anna Murphy

Likes the metal music

fan of ECW

OOPS ninja'ed by a deadman's hand.

Deadman's Hand

LU2 Si! Si! Si!

blue text master.

very knowledgeable fan. :mckinney


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Looks forward to LU Season 2 :mckinney

Quality poster :thumbsup

Part of team Darklady.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a bunch of names in their sig, I spot Dean so yay 
- Suplex city, bitch!
- Has loads of rep stars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Lana Del Rey who is my favorite right now.

Flies to the US relatively often

very likable and friendly poster.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Shiv, shiveney, shiv, shiveney, shiv, shiv, shiv-oo
- I wonder what other words rhymes with you
- You write facts about the above poster three or four
- You don't have that "lady spreading her legs" anymore


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Just wrote a 5-star poem.
11 stars on rep
Changed avatar again :hmm:


----------



## Terrence

1. Obvious smark.
2. Has a name I find lame.
3. Also hates white ropes.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks the ethical argument for veganism is more important than the health argument for veganism
- Likes Ric Flair's promos
- Likes Chicken Noodle Soup

Edit: ninjas eveywhere on this thread...

- Doesn't like that Sting went to the WWE
- Doesn't like Nikki Bella
- Doesn't like Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Mox Girl

- Doesn't have much info in their profile
- Has given no likes at all
- Likes football


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to see The Shield reunite like most of us do
Probably has the epic Shield DVD
Has met Dean Ambrose*


----------



## CJ

Has met Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner
Don't know if he's met Brie, but it's probably on his list of things to do
Probably wants to see who's gonna challenge Cena at HIAC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would like to meat Becky

likes Leanna Decker tossing her hair.

the undisputed leader of this hread


----------



## CJ

Most Posts in the Celeb thread
Keeps adding stuff to his sig
Needs some coffee


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows if I meet The Bellas It will be the greatest day of my life easily
Knows Becky Lynch is being held down big time
Dat Boy The Gun Enthusiast, Becky and Decker pull the trigger of his love gun*


----------



## CJ

Knows Becky holding the NXT Women's title & Diva's title at the same time would be awesome :mark:
Loves Becky's sense of humor
Wants to meet both Bella's & Mama Bella too :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wishes Decke would hold his love gun.

is a renowned dog lover

will eat some taytos today.


----------



## CJ

Really needs some coffee 
Probably correct about the Taytos :lol
Needs a Becky pic in his rotation :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows I need coffee and a light on when I'm typing.

has licked a few lasses in his time.

likes Becky's Crafty Jokes

stlll would rather put words into her mouth, among other things.


----------



## CJ

Knows Becky makes good puns
Knows I'll probably change my sig again before the end of the day
Has a habit of listing 4 things :WHYYY


----------



## Trublez

Can't stick to one sig.
Now has a black gun symbol thingy.
Probably slightly mad at me because of my recent posts regarding Becky. :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- So many post
- So many points
- So many reps


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I'm his only friend
- He needs more l♥ve too
- That's from Sonic The Hedgehog 3... such a great game.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Appreciates the greatness of Sonic 3 & Knuckles.

Friends with Make_The_Grade.

Marks for The Undertaker.*


----------



## Trublez

Still about dat blue font lyfe.
Resides in the hellhole known as Suplex city. 
Has a lot of favourites.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nearly 10,000 points
Becoming more Fame-Asser every day
A protected species*


----------



## Trublez

My boy that still needs a nickname.
Brie Bella stan.
Would mark out the day she retweets him (if it hasn't happened already). :lol


----------



## CJ

Needs to come up with a nickname for NLC
Loves this thread
Apparently talking smack about Becky :bunk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wishes he had some sugar. 

should ask me to think of an appropriate nickname for NLC

amazing number of points :clap


----------



## CJ

Excellent dog walker :lol
Knows I don't like sugar on my weetabix :shrug
Knows I asked him months ago & he still hasn't come up with a nickname for NLC :no:



CJ said:


> - Classic Bryan replaced with Carol :no
> - Still got that *red border* though :mckinney
> - Needs to think of a creative nickname for NLC :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ said:


> Excellent dog walker :lol
> Knows I don't like sugar on my weetabix :shrug
> Knows I asked him months ago & he still hasn't come up with a nickname for NLC :no:


is having flashbacks.

Maybe Spike Dudley gave him the acid drop.

The MAN in this thread. It should be renamed posts 3 things about CJ because he is likely to have posted in front of you. :rileylel

Has never lived in Australia.


----------



## CJ

Has also never lived in Australia :maisie3
Can't stop at 3 things :WHYYY
Looking forward to the next episode of TWD


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm not talking "smack" about Becky, I'm just a brutally honest poster so my posts can sting a little. 
I whip my hair back and forth is probably his favourite song.
Is younger than me.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Won't admit that he loves Becky Lynch.

• Is younger than me, I think.

• Has never lived in Australia.


----------



## Trublez

- Should know I like Becky but I just don't want to see her become Emma 2.0 with this jobber gimmick of hers. :benson

- Is 24 years old or older I'm assuming, if not, he's not older than me.

- Has also felt the wrath of my truth regarding Ziggler.


----------



## CJ

Knows I still haven't seen these Becky posts
Says mean things about Dog Ziggler :surprise:
Has never lived in Australia :lol


----------



## Trublez

Needs to apologize to Soul Cat for calling Ziggler a dog right in front of him. :cuss:
Leanna Decker stan.
Posts nonstop in the celeb thread alongside Shiv, Even Flow, Clevage and a few others.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know there's nothing wrong with doing it like a dog. :ziggler2

• Says mean things about all our favorites.

• Hasn't moved to Australia yet.


----------



## Trublez

Needs to move to Australia first and tell me what its like. 
Has two of my favourites in his sig.
Should know that I think Seth has an annoying voice and Cesaro can't talk for shit on the mic. There I just "insulted" two of my own favourites. :shrug


----------



## CJ

Wants to emigrate to Australia with Soul Cat :WTF2
Insulting everyone's favorites in this thread. Including his own :surprise:
Probably dressing up as Jason for Halloween :chlol


----------



## Rugrat

Generously made me a Sean O'Haire sig two years ago
Is English (or at least British)
Has a sexy red usertitle colour


----------



## Trublez

- Thinks a 23 year old still "dresses up" for Halloween. :finger

- If he was a character in The Walking Dead he'd be a gun obsessed maniac that's absolutely useless when it comes melee weapons and hand to hand combat. :lmao

- Loves Becky's "jokes".

Ninja'd me.
Green usertitle.
Smokes weed.


----------



## CJ

Probably bought a shit ton of fireworks for Halloween :woah
Probably already planning his Christmas name change :rileylel
Knows Carol's instagram is crazy as fuck :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

might make his new name for the Holidays *C*hristmas *J*uggalo :bryanlol

wants to grow his hair out to Fabio length and seduce Leanna.

is a true fan of the Lass Kicker


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a part of the redhead revolution.

Knows too much about everyone.

His Team Dark Lady might clash with the Red Head Revolution...


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

(Shiv)

Thinks rotating avatar is cool.
Random Signatures galore.
Probably the most rightful user of the bryanlol gif.

(NINJA'D  EvaMaryse)

Likes Eva Marie
Likes Maryse
Wants Nikki Bella to regain the Divas Title.


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't rate Enzo & Cass on NXT.
Has Eva Marie's trainer in their sig.
Joined nearly a decade ago but has less than 1000 posts. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to make a nickname for yours truly
Can just call me the Prince of Pain! or Noct! 
Is forever the baddest assman*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You should check One Punch Man, if you love Anime
- Unless you are already watching it
- Location: PA = Pepsi Adventure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

spread the love last night.

may have some ink like the chick in his avi.

Is Canadian, but does not end his sentences with, eh!


----------



## Trublez

- The day he stops using invisible mode is the day mankind learns how to travel at the speed of light.

- Endless amount of sigs in his rotation.

- Holding out on marrying DarkLady like Cena is doing to Nikki.


----------



## Kenny

- sent me great rep recently :banderas
- joined in 2013
- is NEW TO THE CHATBOX CREW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY king of the captivating sigs

a true nice guy

should know I hope he is well and I hope this team does well:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Got the CJ curse by posting Leanna Decker in most of you revolving sig
- Liverpool fan... not bad
- Thanks for the rep


----------



## Gandhi

- Middle eastern
- Roman Reigns fan
- Sheamus fan


----------



## Dolorian

- Was born in 1869
- Once said that _"Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony"_
- Won the Time's Person of the Year award


----------



## Gandhi

- Said 3 things about the original Gandhi :lol
- Is attracted to Alexis Ren
- Becky Lynch fan


----------



## Kenny

- gandhi
- man united fan
- joined in 2012


----------



## CJ

Hoping for a win over Southampton later
Loves wearing suits
Long time member


----------



## Kenny

- hoping for a win over sunderland RIGHT NOW
- great gif maker
- joined in 2011


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is from Sydney.

Is a well respected, long time member of this hallowed forum.

sharp dressed man. :mckinney


----------



## Kenny

- has a nice looking chick in his sig
- great guy
- might know shiv has a different meaning here in aus


----------



## Gandhi

- Says the same stuff about me on this thread almost everytime
- Cesaro fan
- Thinks SHIV is a great guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY

his current sig is a great reminder for women to self examine their breasts

may have had vegemite.

has never thrown a boomerang or run wild through the Outback with dingoes.

Prince of a guy.

GANDHI

likes owning people in rants

denizen of Cairo

A Vegan, I believe


----------



## SMetalWorld

- There she is... Leanna Decker spreading her legs. Hmmm... there is something missing in the middle.
- Still no pentagram :mj2
- Very cool poster


----------



## Trublez

Is planning to move out but I don't know where.
Knows CEEENNAAAA SUUUUUUCKS!!!
Wants Carol to apply a leg scissors across his neck. :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I don't, honestly, know where I'm going myself. My life changes so often.
- Carol Seleme, Carol Seleme everywhere
- Probably has a 100 posters of her all over his room.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Moving man
Super nice guy
Is part of the historic landmark 500th page on this thread :cole*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pretty long name
- Likes him some Brie Bella
- Thinks rules are for fools


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I do agree with him on rules are boring
- Likes Pokemon
- Very shy... oh don't be, WE ARE FWIENDS!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Good at making friends with cool peeps
Might be watching HIAC later
Boobs in his avatar 
*


----------



## CJ

Wants Nikki to beat the Flair tribute act at HIAC
Final Fantasy avatar
Will soon have 7000 points


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*C*ena *J*unior :CENA

Ulster born

may be a trichophiliac judging by his avi and sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy is right
Knows I also wan BOD to wreck Bork and Wyatts to dominate 
Knows Cena retaining or DQ in US Title match would be lame 

Uncle Ninja SHIV
CenaWINSLOL
Booked Virgil vs Sideshow Bob for tonight*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nephew Noct!

would like to be the one to get Brie "noct up"

knows that Virgil and his hobo army could book RAW better than the crap we get now.


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd :no:
Good poster
Wants Cena to put someone over :agree:

SHIV

Ninja'd me :maisie3
Knows I used preview & everything
Has to wait like 2 months before he can officially be called THE SHIV :reneelel


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Cena needs to take lessons from Y2J
Knows that Prince Pretty, FightOwensFight, Eater of Worlds, and the Lunatic Fringe are the future
Gunning for the babes
*


----------



## CJ

All about that *red font color*
Named after a character from Final Fantasy
Would like to share a pop tart with Brie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows POPTarts get the major POP wherever they go just like dem Bellas
Jericho fan
Redheads and Red borders *


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

(CJ)

Sig now has less clothes on the Decker
Would like a whole week of Raw to have a "All Divas Dye Hair Red" week. 
Would like to have "Bex" with Becky Lynch

(Noct)

NINJA'D ME
Wonders if Daniel Bryan shouts YES YES YES YES during their intercourse
Probably wonders if Brie shouts "BRIE MODE" during climax.


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd
Still hates those pesky white ropes
Charlotte fan :hmm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves PAUL LONDON and SPANKY
Should know I always think of this theme




HEY YOU



HEY YOU!!!!!!! Ninjad
Dat Boy the Gunsmith and Lover of Red Heads
Going to cleanse the White House of fuckery in 2016*


----------



## CJ

Knows this thread is full of ninja's :side:
Gunning for BABW's 3rd spot itt :surprise:
Knows redheads do it better


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fan of redheads
- I can't blame him
- Winged pistols... Fucking A!


----------



## CJ

HBK fan
Folk Metal fan
Regular in this thread :JLC3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Red Head Revolution. Raise your finger in the air!
Knows the 3 Things Kliq is the best thing going
Knows Ninjaing is more and more common these days with all the cool folks here*


----------



## CJ

Uses quick reply :mckinney
Final Fantasy is probably his favorite game series
Not a fan of Time Warner


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Y2CJ, Dat Boy Wonder
Knows Quick Reply is a handy tool unlike the tool named Michael Cole
Nearing 8000 Posts! #Roadto10000 *


----------



## SMetalWorld

- NLC = Never Liked (Michael) Cole 
- Indeed! Rules are for fools... why the fuck do they make them?
- Likes Feet too (Good job)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Pulling a SHIV and making fun NLC acronyms 
Knows when people ask me Ass or Boobs I say Feet Bruh! 
Name of one of the chipmunks in his username. I like Theodore!
*


----------



## Trublez

Loves feet. :surprise:
Loves anime.
My boy Nelly C.


----------



## SMetalWorld

NLC:

-









-









- NLC's early or late birthday... Anywho, this'll make you happy!

Trublez:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- This happens quite so often
- More Carol Seleme


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Ass Baby Wolf
Has decided an epic nickname for yours truly!! 
Mesmerizing sig always


Ninjad me
But also got ninjad trying to show me Bries feet!
Is a god among men *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows I wish Bayley would "PULL A SHIV" 

Looking forward to Cena putting over someone tonight.

Fock Rules, Drink Faygo!


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Poor girl! Every DC Superhero wants to hump her in different of ways
- Funny guy
- TEAM DARKLADY!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A new age outlaw
An epic member of the 3 Things Kliq
Might be watching HIAC as well*


----------



## Trublez

Likes tattooed chicks.
His family isn't from Canada originally.
Probably one of the few people that wouldn't mind a successful Sheamus cash in.

NLC

Ninja'd me. 
Red font.
Brie Bella mark.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I also would not mind some freshness in the world title scene myself FELLA
King of The Getting Ninjad
Prob hates Sara Palin the wolf killing wench *


----------



## CJ

Wants Charlotte to fall victim to the Rack Attack :nikki
Doesn's like rules
Wants a successful Sheamus cash in


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows there are many possibilities for HIAC FELLA
WhyTooSeeJayDatBoy
Will see his way all the way to DC!*


----------



## CJ

Knows we'll move the capitol back to Philadelphia :woo
Remembers my old username
Worried BABW is gonna get got by Palin


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to host an ECW PPV live in our nation's capitol!
Knows WresteMania may be coming to Phili in a few years!!! :O
Starbucks 
*


----------



## Brollins

- His nickname can summon Satan
- Likes Brie
- Is against rules set by fools


----------



## Trublez

Disappeared for a while.
Has 2 stars of rep.
Once called Seth ugly, IIRC. :rock5


----------



## Gandhi

- Xavier Woods fan
- Beer Money fan
- The Walking Dead fan


----------



## Brollins

Gandhi said:


> - Xavier Woods fan
> - Beer Money fan
> - The Walking Dead fan


- Manchester United Fan
- Is from Egypt
- Likes Vander Der Sar under the rain


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a hilarious Seth avatar and sig, lol that photo of young Seth :lmao
- Has 159 posts as of right now
- Just went to their profile, another Seth pic on there too haha


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Probably got disappointed that Dean didn't perform tonight.
- At least, he was backstage with Roman
- Hoping next PPV we'd see him in action


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Really big fan of a band called Eluvetite
Knows alot of us wanna see Ambrose pushed
Might have been happy for Del Rio's return *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hates a*N*other *L*oss to *C*harlotte by Nikki

probably didnt like Kane losing clean either.

needs to host some backyard wrestling in, well, his backyard.

ask him for an inch, he'll give you a foot.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Charlotte continues to suck the life out of the title
Knows RAW is the suicide booth from Futurama
Wants to see me vs Virgil in a breadstick on a pole match :russo*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- True... All The Shield members are awesome and deserve pushes respectively
- I'm having the feels over The Undertaker
- You're hoping Brie would avenge her sister in the next PPV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fan of Taker

probably not happy with how events turned out for him

likes wine.women and song.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- enjoys The Twilight Zone
- likes Leanna Decker
- didn't shiv.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes Lita, presumably
- Has an interesting username
- Has over 5000 posts


----------



## CJ

Going to Mania 32
Wants to meet Rollins & Reigns
From New Zealand


----------



## Chrome

Can't seem to make his mind up about being visible or invisible








New Decker sig :mark:
Would enjoy my scenario of Del Rio showing up in LU and trashing the US belt


----------



## CJ

Knows I just go invisible to look at feet pics on his profile :nah
Knows that scenario would be awesome :mark:
Makes a lot of great smilies :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl

- Really likes it when Leanna Decker tosses her hair
- Always has a nicely laid out sig
- Changes their sig all the time, but not their av


----------



## Chrome

Hopes WM 32 is a good show
Wants to marry Ambrose
Frequent poster in the PYP thread



CJ said:


> Knows I just go invisible to look at feet pics on his profile :nah


Probably looking at Team FEET as we speak. :fuckedup


----------



## CJ

Knows there is apparently no Team FEET :confused
Probably supports every Chicago sports team :surprise:
Doesn't watch Raw :clap


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably doesn't give a shit about philosophy whatsoever
- Doesn't care what vegans say despite them providing valid arguments
- Worships some woman who does nothing but pose half naked


----------



## CJ

From Egypt
Joined in 2012
Supports Man U


----------



## Gandhi

- Usually posts the same stuff about me on this thread
- Has the most posts on this thread
- Still watches the WWE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not the real Gandhi
Gives no Likes, a fair judge to all
Might actually be the real Gandhi *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

from Egypt 

joined in 2012

likes Man U

NLC

not Gndhi

love indy wrestling

very upbeat guy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Redhead Revolution.

Spreading the good name of Decker.

Wishes he could spread something else of Deckers...


----------



## Punkhead

Enjoys the divas.

Fan of good music.

Has a really mesmerizing signature that I can't look away from.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Metal
- Likes Punk
- Has an awesome quote under his username.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not Theodore or Alvin
Would prob like HBK vs Rollins at WM32
Comic fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Thanks for the green rep
- Let me share more l♥ve and I promise, I'll give one back to you
- Comic and Manga fan too


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Spreading the love like John Lennon and Yoko Ono
Is a swell guy
Likes real music *


----------



## CJ

Wants Brie or Becky to dethrone the Flair clone
Straight Edge
Cleveland Indians fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows those two are my top picks for alot of things including winning the title! 
Should Know I loves the Tribe. Love attending games with my Dad especially
Dat Boy 47 posts from 8000! *


----------



## CJ

Changing his username
Will hopefully be mentionable now :lol
Gonna be named after another character from Final Fantasy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am excited af for FF15 coming out some point in 2016
Knows waiting for stuff sucks
Would build a time machine with me like Edge and Christian did in Smackdown vs RAW the one year*


----------



## CJ

Knows we'll need a delorean 
Looking forward to whatever Charlotte is gonna do on Raw :nah
Has probably played most of the FF games


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

If I confused him for CJ from GTA San Andreas, he might be perplexed
Still trying to be the top babyface of this thread.
Should be excited that Becky Lynch gets to continue managing a champion. :flairdance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Spanky

would love it if Asuka spanked him.

May have been a fan of the Hybrid Dolphins


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky is gonna snap and disarm Mr Ed soon
Knows Paige is gonna snap and beat the fuck outta everything soon
Knows Kendrick and London should come back to WWE...soon


Ninjad by the Uncle again

Campaign phone caller for #CJ2016
Uncle of the Year Slammy Winner
Virgil's new life coach*


----------



## CJ

Knows if he's gonna change his username, he'll have to change that avatar as well :benson
Wasn't watching for ninja's
Good guy :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

not one to be trifled with

may be the #1 fan of ICP, *C*aptain *J*uggalol

Would wear a sweater composed entirely of Leanna Decker's hair. :bryanlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Daniel Bryan laughing
Slammy Award for Bryan's biggest fan
Knows I be Jealous of The Boy D Bryan *


----------



## CJ

Good friend :mckinney
Wants to knit me a Decker sweater for Christmas :surprise:
Not a fan of the Flair clone

NLC

Wishes he was married to Brie
Long time member
Gunning for top spot itt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Would climb inside Decker like a Tauntaun to keep warm.

would love an anatomically correct Becky action figure

simply THE MAN! :sodone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Red Head Revolution
Red Border Revolution
Red Rooster Revolution???











Not giving his nephew a break here
Still the best Uncle though
Making me a 12 layer Poptart cake*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

better not change his name to Virgil!

needs to work on the plumbing in his tree house

Would love to win the *NITB *: *N*octis *i*n *T*he *B*rie match. :yes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Bart Simpson was being an asshole and he messed everything up in there thats the reason we had Sideshow Bob come over and take care of the problem! 
Defeated Virgil in a Moving Truck match 
But somehow he came back. :vince must me booking this shit!*


----------



## CJ

Wants to compete in a Brie Bella on a pole match :surprise:
Over 20000 posts :surprise:
Will soon no longer be NLC :surprise:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*This is the end of NLC as you know it.




Is sad to see him go
But will welcome the new me with open arms!*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is a Bella-Bro.

Loves weeb games.

Signed up 10 years ago.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*SMT fan
Knows I go in full Weeeeeeb Moooooodde on some days
Knows Videl is hot as fuck *


----------



## Dolorian

- Has an anime character as the avatar on twitter
- Likes Final Fantasy games
- Is a Brie Bella fan


----------



## CJ

Doesn't have a sig
Fellow Rollinite :rollins
Joined this month


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should be in the Rep HOF
Is in the 3 Things HOF
Knows one day years from now Becky will be HOF after she wins the Divas title 10x 10x 10x 10x 10x 10x 10x 10x 10x 10x. But it starts with her winning 1 which should be soon!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Charlotte's new catchphrase should be neigh.

wants to make Brie breakfast in bed

may change his name to Matt Foley


----------



## Dolorian

- Is always lifting weights
- Has an impressive post/points ratio
- Needs to invite more people to join Team Darklady


----------



## CJ

Wants to join Team DarkLady
Likes chicks with tattoos
Possibly a BTTF fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dat Leanna Decker in the sig. 

Lifetime Member.

Quality poster (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Dr Robotnik
Might be disappointed Patron will not be on LU Season 2.... or will he???  
Knows Dario Cueto should face Vinny Mac at WrestleMania 32 for Del Rio's contract*


----------



## CJ

Knows Dario Cueto would whoop Vince's candy ass :lol
Still waiting on that name change 
Walked over a frozen river :surprise:


----------



## Trublez

Constantly editing his sig.
Wants Becky to turn on Ric Flair's son or something.
Glad Seth won clean. :Cocky


----------



## CJ

Thinks I constantly change my sig :nah
Added some Carol smilies to his sig :mckinney
Also glad Rollins beat the DEMON Kane :rollins


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky and Paige vs Bella Twins for the first ever Divas Tag Titles at WrestleMania 32 should be a thing.
Also knows Seth Rollins is a GOAT
Might be getting WWE 2k16.
*


----------



## CJ

Wants to see Eva get a Belly to Bayley
Knows no Becky Lynch is a deal breaker
Wants to see some Becky & Brie tag action


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I still am gonna get it but it is bs they have Samoa Joe but not 4 Horsewomen
SAVE_US_CJ
Is possibly watching RAW now *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'm disappointed in Del Rio's hypocrisy.

Marks out for Brie Bella.

Has a Twitter.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I wonder if Dr. Robotnick ever thought of finding a girlfriend instead of chasing talking animals
- Dislikes Del Rio now
- Oh well, I don't think that's a big loss to LU.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Mundo, PENTAGON JR, and Sexy Star are the best
I just noticed the wolf in his sig
Is that Trublez?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows LU's gonna be just fine without Del Rio.

Knows Pentagon Jr.'s the fucking man.

Marks out for Johnny Mundo :JLC3*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Watching Raw in utter disgust on Del Rio, right now!
- Would love to see an anvil falling on Del Rio's head
- Wants Neville to win


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Tired of Robotnik doing the job for Sonic
LU Hype train on the high speed rail
Always feels fantastic 


I shoulda refreshed!

Ninja Simon
Not Ninja Alvin or Ninja Theodore
Not Theodore "Tag Team Match" Long
*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Just gave me some rep for saying I wanted Shield Dean back 
- Knows Shield Dean is one of the best Deans
- Has a new pic of Brie in their sig


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Gave you some green lovin'
- Somewhat liked the main event but was hoping for Ambrose to get involved
- C'est La Vie, I guess!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Lives in Canada for now.

Loves Metal music (Y)

Joined 9 years ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cool guy

doesnt care for crap troll posters who pretend they are Bryan fans.

striking sig and avi. :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Iron Maiden and Lana Del Ray 
-








- Shooting robotic panda... nice!


----------



## Bushmaster

-currently in Van, Canada.... For now

-good looking avatar 

-join date is 2006 :faint:


----------



## Magic

-going to lose a lot of duels in ds3


-not man enough to get star wars battlefront


-supports the biggest scumbags in the NFL :kobe3


----------



## Mox Girl

- This is the first time I've written 3 things about them
- Has a woman I don't recognise in their av
- Has a simple, easy to remember username


----------



## Vox Machina

• Lives in Middle Earth.

• Doesn't recognize Sophie Turner from _Game of Thrones_.

• Still has hope that Dean's getting that super push.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1
GFX maker
Marks for awesome wrestlers *


----------



## CJ

Changed his sig/avi & his name
Can now be mentioned
All about dat Final Fantasy life


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is glad to be able to mention yours truly
Always sends nice pics to my rep
Dat Boy. Should know I don't know how mentioning works *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is using his real name now. 

his real final fantasy involves Brie

Should know that I didnt know it was him.

is successfully evading Virgil with this name change


----------



## CJ

Knows he needs to put @ before someone's username :benson
Knows it should look like this @SHIV
Pop tarts

SHIV

Ninja'd the hell outta me 
Probably wondering why I mentioned him 
Knows Redheads do it better


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Gets Ninja'd regularly.

Almost has 8,000 posts.

Lives in a land where you cant surrender.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nikki's heaving chest. :banderas

likes Eva because he is smart :eva2


has no fear of a threesome with Nikki and Eva


----------



## CJ

Decker spreading :banderas
Knows hair tossing is cool too :lol
Probably loved the Paige beatdown on Charlotte minus the Becky attack


----------



## SMetalWorld

- The Leanna Decker mastermind
- Proud of the spreading
- That Starbucks straw sucking


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is in a 6-Man Tag team match teaming with Alvin and Theo to take on The Undtakah, The Undatakah and their partna.....THE UNDATAKAH!!!!
Good taste in music
Posted in the morning*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- The Undertaker would destroy us without breaking a sweat
- Changed your name?
- Became THE ♠Prodigal Son♠


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

a man of few posts, but impeccable tastes.

Knows Undertaker deserved better treatment from Vince.

seems to know languages other than English.


----------



## CJ

Founding member of Team DarkLady
Has a rotating sig with my Waifu in it :surprise:
Knows Decker is superior to Bartlett


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Kofi like DAYUM
Bryan like YEAHHHH
Virgil be like WHOAAAA










Dat boy is still the ninjaest
Shinobiest of Shinobi
We get Shinobi for Sega Genesis up in the White Hizzy*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

PA from pa! New nickname PApa :CENA

is *THE PRODIGAL SON* returned to this thread to save us from colorless text. :yes

Might be VPA: Vice President Argentum! :sodone


----------



## CJ

Gave PApa his nickname :lol
Needs to go back to the purple text :benson
Lives in a tree house :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

blinded by my invisible speed

should know that Decker's tattoos translate to the letter SHIV. :CENA

greatest guy I know.


----------



## Gandhi

@CJ

- Thinks smoking is bad yet is okay with eating red meat despite BOTH causing cancer
- Thinks Leanna Decker is the hottest redhead alive (she's not )
- Thinks Sheamus's cash in should end in failure

Edit: damn ninjas...

@SHIV

- Recently mentioned the same things about me on this thread on purpose to try and look funny
- Like CJ, probably thinks Leanna Decker is the hottest redhead alive (she's not )
- For some bizarre reason is on _"Team DarkLady"_


----------



## CJ

From Egypt
Knows I'll never take up smoking 
Needs to name names & tell me who he considers to be the hottest redhead alive


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that I'm talking about my girlfriend so he's not gonna get her name.  (I'm probably being biased, Decker is HOT but I'm more attracted to my girl and it's probably because faces REALLY matter to me and my girl's got a wayyyy cuter face than Decker)
- Made an amazing signature of MANCHESTER UNITED recently :mark:
- If I remember correctly, once told me he came from a country that likes rioting a lot


----------



## CJ

Knows that rioting is the national pastime of Northern Ireland 
Knows that sig wasn't crystal enough :aries2
Dating a redhead :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that I mistranslated Leanna's tattoos. They actually say SHIV WAS HERE! 

Master sig and gif maker

TEAM FIRECROTCH 4 Life :banderas


----------



## Trublez

2nd Leanna Decker fan on here behind CJ.
Has an online girlfriend. 
Can imagine him becoming a mod one day for some reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows I would mod the hell out of the trolls here, change their screen names and close all their threads just for looking at me funny.

likes dem thighs on Seleme.


hungry like The Wolf


----------



## CJ

Knows Leanna's tattoos actually mean Love & Harmony & not "SHIV was here" :benson
Would abuse his power :surprise:
Needs more pics in his rotation :agree:


----------



## Trublez

Never changing avatar.
Likes busts more than butts.
Has Leanna drinking something in his sig.


----------



## CJ

Convinced himself I'm never gonna change my avatar :aries2
Likes butts more than boobs :no:
Wants to go to art school with Carol


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes redheads, which makes me smile cos I love dying my hair red lol
- Has taught me on this page (or the last page dammit lol) they're from Northern Ireland
- Likes hot girls with guns, presumably


----------



## Brye

Wants a Shield triple threat (as do I)

Huge Ambrose fan

Been here a tad over a year


----------



## DGenerationMC

Likes Summer Rae's boobs

Thinks Cam Newton is an elite quarterback

Will always be jealous of Kendrick Lamar's skills


----------



## Tony

- From Washington D.C.
- Joined at the same month and year as me
- Ambrose mark


----------



## CJ

From LA
Straightedge
Boobs


----------



## SMetalWorld

StraightEdgeJesus:

- Hey, welcome back
- Been awhile I haven't seen you
- I have given you some l♥vin' in green! 

CJ:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- More Leanna Decker
- Flipping her hair... nice


----------



## CJ

Ninja'd :reneelel
Music lover
Got some dead language in his sig


----------



## Trublez

Gun lover. :woah
Never changing avatar (gonna keep saying this till you change it).
Super active in the GFX section again. :WTF2


----------



## CJ

Thinks just cause I made a couple of sigs, I'm super active again :nah
Likes to repeat himself :rileylol
Enjoying Charlotte's stellar work as Diva's Champion :bunk


----------



## Trublez

Never changing avatar.
Was happy to see Paige beat down Charlotte.
But probably wasn't too happy to see her also beat down Becky. :mj4


----------



## Vox Machina

• Never gonna stop telling CJ to change his avatar because he's never gonna change it.

• Biggest fan of Dolph Ziggler on this site but hides it.

• Likes pinwheels, or least Carol licking a pinwheel lollipop.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

His holy trinity of wrestlers is Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins and Cesaro.
One of the few users who gets the purpose of my humor.
Best hipster on this website.


----------



## chemical

Delusional about the outcome of the game between the Eagles and the Patriots this December.

Needs to realize that white ropes make the product look pure.

Should probably fucking watch that MLP episode already.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Being demanding over _My Little Pony_ :wtf

• Likes white ropes.

• Wants to have relations with Pikachu.


----------



## Trublez

Knows I was like :fuckthis when Dog Ziggler pinned Big E this week.
Was into GFX for a while but seemingly lost interest.
Likes Karen Gillian so is probably a Doctor Who fan.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Somehow hasn't paid attention because I recently made like three sigs. :benson

• Loves whenever Ziggler wins. 

• May or may not have taken my idea of having two pictures on either side of my gif sig.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1 the ultimate citizen to ever be citizen
Used to have a Renee Young avy
Ceasaro Section *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm his Uncle. He's my PApa. :hmm 




would like to be PApa pump when it come to Brie

Knows that I had a kendo stick match with Virgil but had to use breadsticks and the poor bastard ate them.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Remembers Joe Schmo
Remembers Virgil and his jobber ways
Has an awesome new nickname for me. I feel bad for BABW he worked hard to make an amazing one for NLC*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that there are a lot of forgotten gems for comedy/ reality shows

Knows that the Assistant is one of those. :mark:

is training me for my bum fight with Virgil using Beverly Hills ninjitsu passed down to him by The Great Farley.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Farley will live forever much like The Notorious Nelly C
Is the be all end all uncle of the century
Is an honest uncle







*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants to hear Brie yell Brie Mode!

• Would probably let Bryan watch. anda

• Enjoying Tales of Zestiria. :moyes1


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows TOZ and WWE2k16 are gonna take up all my free time now
Also knows FF15 will be the best when its out 
Is still on the hunt for detailed stats for 2k16*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably played the Episode Duscae demo
- Is interested in Broadcasting
- Likes Parasite Eve (woot!)


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Is named after something in Back To The Future (?)
Joined Recently
Probably likes Parasite Eve!


----------



## Aizen

*Will defend his Nintendo homeland from those violent Mechon. 

*And rescue Palutena from Medusa.

*Devoted Nintendo fan/playable character.


----------



## Dolorian

- Tool is probably his favorite band (woot!)
- Has a very good post/point ratio
- Likes Nicole Mejia


----------



## Mox Girl

- Doesn't have a sig
- Has the first two letters of their username capitalized
- Has quite a lot of posts even though they only joined this month!


----------



## dashing_man

Cool name but I hope not a typical fan girl

likes to watch WWE with mom which I find adorable

Judging from the signature, desperately wants the Shield to reunite :jericho2


----------



## Mox Girl

dashing_man said:


> Cool name but I hope not a typical fan girl


Heh well I like to think I'm not as insane as those crazy ass Dean fangirls on Tumblr. I feel a bit sad when people lump all of Dean's female fans in together, cos I'm not like them!

Anyway the 3 things!

- Has a sig which makes me chuckle even though I love Punk
- Resides at the NXT Performance Center hehe
- Joined in the same year as me!


----------



## CJ

Dyes her hair red :mckinney
From New Zealand
Loves pasta


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hates seeing Becky Lynch lose
4 years on here just like he will spend the next 4 in the White House
Well over 8000 posts. #Roadto10000*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has loads of posts, makes my post count look tiny lol
- Follows 999 people on Twitter
- BRIE MODEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CJ

Believes in The SHIELD
Has attended 2 Maina's :nice
Age Of Empires fan


----------



## Donnie

Has the best Sigs and AV's 

Wants to do things to Leanna Decker 

Has taken over this game


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been wreaking havoc on the forums for over a year
- Likes Rusev and Owens
- Will forever be a member of Team Fist Bump


----------



## Donnie

Has been here for a month (And hopefully more to come)

Has a very nice AV 

703 posts


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Kevin Owens fan
- Rusev fan
- He is on the lone road, apparently.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Does not wish to face THE UNDATAKAH! Nor compete in 6-Man Tag Playas.
Will one day kick Steiner right in the ribs for all his yelling! Get em Simon!
Offline 
*


----------



## Brye

BRIE MODE

Been here longer than me

Indians fan


----------



## CJ

Loves the Red Sox
Biggest Summer Rae fan I've seen on here
From Boston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ulster Man

likes Jericho

doesnt like too many tattoos on women.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- This time he only used 3 things
- Team Feet
- Team Redheads


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Chipmunk
Facing Taker at WM32
Theodore and Alvin banned from ringside*


----------



## CJ

Wants to take a walk in the woods with Brie 
All about dat red text lifestyle
Knows Becky needs to start kicking some lasses asses


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy Wonder
Knows it should be Flair vs Paige vs Becky vs Brie at Survivor Series
Also knows Flair should lose*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Wants to see my ass kicked by Undertaker so badly
- He'd probably pay money to watch Undertaker tombstone me to hell
- Undertaker's Wrestlemania record would be easily be 23-1


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

_*Does not know I was planning to run in and help him beat down UNDATAKAH!! 
Now knows a major WM32 spoiler involving himself
Knows Teddy Long will be put through a window and through a flaming table for making those lame tags*_


----------



## CJ

Recently acquired a new sig :mckinney
Working on 22000 posts
Planning on jumping Taker :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

not a ginger

Unstoppable graphics master

has been staying up very late recently

*OOPs, I got ninjaed by the former Nunchuk Loving Capo of the RBR

Prince Argentum from Pa.

Wants to do the Bushewhacker Walk with me.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gif God
Might help UNDATAKAH by reforming the rBr 
Remembers those old days *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I SUPER NINJAD THE SUPER UNCLE
Fine American Patriot who deserves to be hoisted up on our shoulders








Drake Sabitch approved 


WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING??? It was not a double post at first. It showed me as Ninja but at refresh Uncle is Ninja. Nothing is real anymore.

*


----------



## CJ

Hopefully doesn't mind if I start calling him Promo :lol
Good guy with great taste in Diva's
Now has an orange border :confused


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Has a Patriot missile primed and ready for Brie,

Think Charlotte should save her energy for The Kentucky Derby and let Brie be the champ.

The undefeated and reigning RBR Mafioso.*

:damn *Ninja'ed again.

Future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court

Is straight edge

Always stands at attention whenever The Goddess Leanna walks into the room.*


----------



## CJ

Managed to let himself get ninja'd :bunk
Using colored text again :WTF2
Finally listing 3 things instead of 4 again :woo


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably drinks Starbucks like Leanna Decker
- Thinks Becky is being wasted and that she would be better off in NXT
- Has played Battlefield Bad Company 2 for a very long time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Colored text making a comeback?! Get on it CJ!
Longest reigning avatar in the thread
Gonna go for a Moolah record

October Ninja
Another new guy who seems cool
Gamer *


----------



## CJ

*Knows there are ninja's everywhere :side:
Probably likes the fact people are now able to mention him
Likes colored text 
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows it was weird you couldn't do that before
Knows Colored Text is the best, good for the eyes unless if color blind which must suck
Next PrezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyDENT*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a new sig that contains Nikki this time as well as Brie
- Credits CJ for it
- Has been here 10 years


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Ambrose jumpscare
- THURSDAY
- It's still Wednesday here


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know NZ is way too far ahead and it's almost midday THURSDAY! here
- Has given me nice rep a couple of times 
- I should return the favour!!


----------



## CJ

Is from the future :surprise:
Likes strategy games
Big fan of Dean Ambrose :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Needs to share the video that Leanna hair waving image is from
- Recently used orange as the font color
- Has an impressive point/post ratio


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Joined us in time for HALLOWEEN 
Will not be ignored by Steiner for long
Might mss HALLOWEEN HAVOC*


----------



## CJ

Promo the King of promos :woo
Loves Faygo but not as much as he loves Brie
Wants to see Becky kick some lasses asses


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hey-Hey-Seeeeeeee-Jay
Colored usertitle
Surrenders his guns for Decker*


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

- TNA fan
- Don't think he's too fond of WWE
- But hey, it's all cool

Prompto Argentum:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- His nickname does sound like a wrestler's name
- He should know that I will turn heel and turn against both Alvin and Theodore because I'm a fucking asshole. Villains 4 Lyfe (Cheesy, I know)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Officially the Architect of The Chipmunks :rollins
Curbstomp to the Lunatic Fringe Alvin!
Look out for that powerhouse Theo Reigns!!!
*


----------



## CJ

Using a Rollins smilie :hmm Might be a Rollinite :rollins
Owns a tree house
Strong dislike for the Flair clone :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to put s bridle in Charlotte's mouth.

wants to give Becky a bridal "shower"

needs to come uo with a Christmas user name. Christmas Juggalo would be :banderas


----------



## CJ

Thinks I would ever change my username for Christmas :tripsscust
Made a Christmas avatar request already :confused
Lives in a tree house in @Prompto Argentum 's backyard :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows two of my prospective Christmas names

Christmas Jubilee would be a nice name for you

You could change your name to KJ and be Kwanzaa Jambalaya

Still needs this:







:chlol


----------



## CJ

Wants to be my sugar daddy :WTF2 :WTF :surprise: :confused :wee-bey
Already coming up with Christmas names for himself :aries2
Has gone back to naming 4 things :bunk


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Could become Shiv's sugar daddy.

Not gonna change the username for Christmas.

Offline at the moment.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows things are gettin weird in here
Robotnik is even like WTF
Knows Cody Rhodes is the man*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

will go trick or treating as Giant Gonzalez; even has the furry muscle suit ready.

never waits in line,why? Because he is royalty and it's good to be the Prince of Pain.

Loves video games and wishes Brie would throttle his joystick.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants to become CJ's sugar daddy.

Still part of the rBr.

Cool poster (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am Noctis AND Prompto, because 2 is better than 1. Thats why Bryan and Cena both wish they could get the Twin Magic going in the bedroom
Workout buddy of D Bryan
Will be doing this to Virgil tonight















Ninja Camacho
Needs to bust out Camacho again
Might be a fan of Camacho*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Hmmm... why can't I see Noctis Lucis Caleum and Prompto Argentum in one place at the same time?
- CAN THEY BE ONE IN THE SAME???
- Maybe he's Prompto Argentum by day and Noctis Lucis Caleum BY NIGHT!!! *KRAK-KOOOM!!*


----------



## Mox Girl

- I need to share more rep before I can rep them again :lol
- Posts in this thread LOADS
- Has more rep than me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Every day is THURSDAY for the Lunatic Fringe
Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta
Knows the only real NINJA in these parts is :rollins*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Speaking of which, Alvin and Theodore were holding me back
- And now, I'm Triple H's buddy-buddy... I AM THE CHAMP!!!!
- Simon, The Architect, Chipmunk... has a good ring to it.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know that I miss Seth's ninja roll over the barricade, NINJA indeed!
- Their favourite Bella is also the Bella I like better
- Posting in orange

EDIT: NINJA'D. Dammit Seth :lol

- Posted faster than I did!
- For some reason on this page their av didn't load for me lol
- Has song lyrics in their sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Must wish Ambrose had won the WrestleMania 31 IC Title Ladder Match
Knows Its totally wrong the US title is all he had had so far
Knows Ambrose was the LEADER of the Shield despite popular belief it was :rollins*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't post in red anymore :wtf

Wants more Camacho









Thinks I mark for Camacho







*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Reminded me that Camacho existed lol
- Has loads of favourite wrestlers
- Looking forward to Lucha Underground returning


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Brought Camacho back. YEAH. 
Other posters dont know how to act. YEAH. 
Does not mark for Camacho afterall. but enjoys his reaction gif nonetheless haha I do too its funny as heck for some reason. Keep using it.

Ambrose! Lunatic Fringe is in the building MAGGLE
Loves some Dean
Knows I loves some Dean too, hes an epic guy who reminds me alot of Brian Pillman and Roddy Piper
*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has good taste cos of love for Dean 
- Probably liked that Piper's Pit segment where The Shield appeared, Dean & Piper in the same ring :mark:
- Their Women Crush Wednesday was Naomi


----------



## Vox Machina

• Needs an official Dean sig. :ambrose4

• Has probably visited Hobbiton.

• Needs to rectify that if she hasn't.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- CESARO!!!
- ZIGGLER!!!
- ROLLINS!!! 
- This cat has a soul, apparently!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rocker!

Lover!

Master of many tongues, including dead ones.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Redhead spreading her legs is back!
- Non bearded dorky looking Daniel Bryan in av :lol
- Joined two years ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kiwi with a very striking hair color

world traveler

may be a good dancer, even if she doesn't Haka.

likes Dean which shows she has good taste.


----------



## Dolorian

- Seems like a cool guy
- Likes Lana Del Rey (woot!)
- Loves Cesaro shining in ring.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Got their username fixed so no extra capital letters
- Doesn't have a sig
- Is a member of the same Seth Rollins group as I am lol


----------



## Magic

is apart of a seth rollins group
probably was a big fan of the original shield
her favourite member is ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excellent taste in pro basketball players

dat Sophie Turner avi :banderas

Perhaps named Luck for Andrew Luck. :hmm does the name Magic reference Earvin Johnson, a huge fave of mine.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Sig I see right now has a pervy dude looking at Alexa Bliss' ass :lol
- Likes basketball?
- Has 86,000 points


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

very ebullient

travels the world spreading the message of The Shield

has met Ambrose, which is very cool! :mckinney

may write fan fiction based on her various favorite wrestlers


----------



## Mox Girl

- Used a word I had to google to see the meaning hehe (ebullient)
- Is good at guessing things about me cos I do write fanfiction :lol
- Always comes up with interesting things to say about people, unlike me lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

lives on one of the two islands that comprise New Zealand

may have seen a real live volcano but never fire walked

wants to wrestle Dean in a TLC match, tender loving care, of course

has definitely flown more than a kiwi.


----------



## CJ

Sasha Grey feet sig :WTF2
Knows things :side:
Wants @Prompto Argentum to foot the bill for plumbing in the treehouse :surprise:


----------



## Vox Machina

• Making me curious about what Shivvy knows.

• Decker slurping twice.

• Wants Shiv to stop posting more than three things because it's anarchy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Citizen #1








Knows Super Saiyan gods exist in the form of JOHN CENA
Will play DBZ Xenoverse with me eventually.*


----------



## CJ

Using orange text now :confused
Great guy :mckinney
Wants to play DBZ Xenoverse with @Soul Cat


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Started a new page, 510
Has alot of reasons still to enjoy the WWE product just like myself
Dat Boy is Team Rusev*


----------



## CJ

Knows there are still things to enjoy about WWE
Knows my posts per page is set to default, so it's page 1273 
Wants a Miz push. Would probably like to see a Maryse return


----------



## Trublez

Still the king of this thread. :drose
Knows the redhead revolution is better than the divas revolution thus far.
Should one day go back to his first black & white Decker sig.


----------



## CJ

Looking forward to all the trublez he can cause on Halloween :evil
Eats healthily :mckinney 
Wants this to make a comeback


Spoiler


----------



## Trublez

Never changing avatar.
Knows that was his GOAT sig second only to slow mo Decker.
Used to have a Velvet Sky quote in his sig.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Who's afraid of the Baby Wolf?Probably a lot of trolls

has a smiley of Miley Cyrus in his sig. :rileylel

is a sucker for Seleme, especially if reciprocated


----------



## CJ

Needs to explain why he's got my Waifu in his sig :cudi
Has an avatar that rotates :surprise:
Love blueberry muffins :woah


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Has 71 friends
- Formerly known as why2cj
- CJ = Cactus Jack?


----------



## Trublez

Has very specific music tastes.
Joined this site a long ass time ago.
Wishes he could revive that dead language in his sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Attractive women in their sig?
- Complete with lollipops?
- I guess he wants a little "sucky sucky" :curry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Always makes the Grade, especially with the ladies.

fan of Sonic and hedgehogs in general

fan of the powah of positivity


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made A typo
- Will probably edit their post
- Or will just leave it as is


----------



## CJ

Falco
Sonic
Needs to make some friends


----------



## Trublez

Never changing avatar.
So many points due to all those celeb thread posts.
Hair flick city, bitch.


----------



## CJ

Trying to peer pressure me into changing my avatar 
Has probably stockpiled a large amount of fireworks for Halloween/5th November :surprise:
Wants to be able to spend his points


----------



## Trublez

Doesn't drink just like me.
Would swap all his points, rep and life savings for a chance to sniff Leanna Decker's used panties for 3 seconds. 
Should never succumb to peer pressure. :woah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Used to call me Nelly C
Can still call me Nelly C
Apparently does not drink. StraightEdge Society forming up in here?*


----------



## CJ

Doesn't drink :hmm Must be causing all that trublez sober :rileylol
From Jolly Old England
Probably follows Carol Seleme on all forms of social media :surprise:

NLC/Promo

Wants to be called Nelly C
Knows Trublez is a straightedge dude
Embraces all things orange


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd. 
Probably doesn't smoke or do drugs either.
Straightedge border society?


----------



## CJ

Knows Nelly C ninja'd me & didn't even apologize :surprise:
Knows I don't drink/smoke/take drugs 0
Wants to leave London & move to Wales :WTF2 :woah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not a drug guy and is a straight edge Cracker jack of a guy

Cartel Junta. Columbian Jefe?

addicted to taytos and redheads


----------



## Trublez

Knows that although London can piss me off at times ":WTF2" and ":woah" are the proper responses to that statement.








Part time GFXer although always tries to convince everyone that's its a one off return.
Knows that Nelly C, or Papa or promo (lol) has way too many nicknames now and almost as much as me. :lol

Ninja'd me while I was looking for that Riley smilie that Seabs didn't add. :side:
Team DarkLady.
Knows that Alexa's ass is bliss. :drose


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Legendary Wolf
Is the only animal in this thread apart from Simon
Will bite Sarah Palins legs off*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Master of his finishing move called The Bella Buster.

Hunting for a larger treehouse for all of Virgil's new found homeless friends

Is no longer unmentionable, but some of his ideas just might be.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Virgil's new faction of homeless needs a proper name
Knows we need more shovels for this
Knows we also need more Poptarts and more Cowbell*


----------



## CJ

Needs more pop tarts :agree:
Knows I kinda miss the red text
Prince of Pain & Pennsylvania


----------



## Dolorian

- Avatar would probably look better without the red border
- Really can't wait for Sheamus to fail his cash in
- Didn't use a colored font this time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not on board with the rBr (Red Border Revolution) It was a thing once!
On board with Compatibilism
Going for 1000 posts*


----------



## Trublez

*Just buried the RBR.
Probably doesn't even know what means cause he wasn't here for that. :lol
Had an admin correct a typo in his username recently.

Ninja'd me 
Wants as many nicknames as possible. :lol
Video gamer fanatic like Xavier Woods!*


----------



## CJ

Using colored text again :confused
Loves living in the big city
Knows Nelly C aka PApa aka Promo needs as many nicknames as possible


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

sold out taytos for Pringles.

The face of the RBR

Ulster Unbound! :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Vampire Decker
- We need more vampiric Decker
- In the Camp B group


----------



## Dolorian

- Posted a nice selection of halloween metal songs on a thread recently
- Is a PowerMetalhead! \m/
- Will probably not be yelled at by Scott Steiner for much longer


----------



## Aizen

*Venomblackbird.

*Thinks is probably the best to look Non-wrestling roles for Eva. 

*A fan of The Witcher.


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Maynard sold his soul to make a record...and...he...bought...one!
- SHIV liked a picture of Tianna that he recently posted
- Is definitely into Between The Buried And Me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hunter of Demons

posts some tasty shanks in the celeb thread

Has an avi that I absolutely love.

OOPS ninjaed by a Dolorian.

successfully had his first *O *downsized.

digs women with ink/

has accrued a tidy sum of points in a relatively short time.


----------



## CJ

Changed his user title :WTF2
Commander on a bicycle :surprise:
Sharpening his favorite SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that I should change my name to Troll Hunter.

Likes how Leanna tosses her hair, wishes she would toss him.

should know I saw a *C*rispy *J*alapeno chicken sandwich advertised at Jack in the Box today.

Lover of sugar,baby!


----------



## Dolorian

- Threw a ninja spell before I posted
- Still rocking the red border
- Bolded two letters in his last post


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

stealthy poster. a silent assassin

needs to go back to 1985 to see the first Mania

his 755 posts are the same number as Hank Aaron homeruns.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Dolorian:

- Excellent music listener
- Appreciates good taste
- We're gonna get along too well

SHIV:

- Ninja'd
- Became THE WAR SHIV
- Has some funny rotating signatures.


----------



## CJ

Formerly known as The_Evil_Gentleman
Taker fan
Loves comics


----------



## Trublez

Has probably had more things named about him than anyone else in this thread.
Wishes he was from a big city if he isn't.
Posts way more often than me.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a nicely laid out sig
- Has an interesting username
- Will hit 3 years here next year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants Dean to be WWE Champion, as do i.

Lucky gal who gets to see Mania this year

should send me some of her fan fiction. :yes


----------



## Mox Girl

- Will probably regret asking me to see my fanfictions lol. But here's a link to a part of a fic I uploaded to fanfiction.net, involving The Shield guys. I should update it...
- Has given me inspiration to actually keep writing that fanfic lol
- Has a rotating sig


----------



## Trublez

Has a Shield fanfic.
Therefore, probably hates been stereotyped for being one of them crazy Ambrose fangirls on Tumblr. :lol
Going to WM32. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Seleme's eyes, thighs, and making her sigh.

likes his women to call him Big Ben

has played Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Current sig has boobs in it
- And a redhead!
- Is getting close to 25,000 posts



Trublez said:


> Therefore, probably hates been stereotyped for being one of them crazy Ambrose fangirls on Tumblr. :lol


Yes, yes I do lol. I don't even use Tumblr :lol I assure you, I am not one of _those_ fangirls lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I'm hoping this fan fic is racy. :curry2

lives near Middle Earth

Should know I do not envy those marathon plane rides to the US. Surely you get to see a movie or even a couple.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Kofi being dragged to hell in a Ziggles shirt
Offline Uncle
Likes to read some sexy fanfics*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants Charlotte to drop the title, prompto

Should know I am never off line, just the invisible uncle looking up the chick skirts

traiblazing a new revolution and text color.

has more nicknames than most of us have girlfriends :fact


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Used to make up amazing acronyms for N L C
Is a smart and pervy Uncle and a hero to us all
Loves to be a rebel and name 4 things. But would only do three of the four horsewomen because one is an actual horse *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows I would never ride Sugarcube Mountain.

is the level headed nephew that may one day inherit my nudie magazines and exclusive Virgil selfies. :CENA

Is the Purely Awesome PApa who will always share his last poptart with you.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is probably disappointed my fanfic didn't have that much racy stuff :lol
- Likes a nice ass on a girl if their current sig pic is any indication
- Posted in this topic JUST as I was about to, I barely avoided getting ninja'd!


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl 

May be a Dean Ambrose fan 

Is not a crazy Dean Fangirl (which means she probably still likes Rene lol)

Attended WM31


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*K-O!
Might want KO vs Brock to happen
Might wish Rusev was US Champion again*


----------



## Donnie

Likes the Bella's 

Has an awesome name 

Is WF's prodigal Son


----------



## Trublez

Watches ROH.
Rusev fan.
Has a nice sig of Owens.


----------



## SMetalWorld

donne:

- TEAM FIST BUMP 4 LYFE
- Joined on April of 2014
- The Undertaker fan!!! HAIL!!!

Trublez:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- I guess, you're the most person who had Ninja'd me
- Carol Seleme with a lollipop! Nice!


----------



## Chrome

Likes feet (Like me)
Hopes Reigns wins the title at Survivor Series
Metal fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Simon the Architect of the Chipmunks!!!
Once triple powerbombed Dave through a Piano and straight to the depths of HELL!!! BAH GAWD








But has turned on those other fools to become an even bigger success


CM Chrome!!!!!! THE CULT OF PERSONALITY
First foot guy I met on here
Is awesome and I don't see him much anymore. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chrome:

- We haven't traded feet for sometime, eh?
-








- Would you like the feet this time Japanese?

Prompto Argentum:

- Absolutely... the other two are fucking dorks
- I will win the WWE Championship
- I wonder if you'd mark for Simon, The Architect, Chipmunk.


----------



## Donnie

Is in Vancouver...for now

Trades Feet 

Been here since 2006


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Walks a lonely road the only road that he has ever known
Might own a KO shirt
Hero of the Russian Federation *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Changed his name.

Changed his red text.

A quality poster.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Proud citizen of Suplex City
- Marked twice on his sig
- Likes Stone Cold


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Did you get my gift from the Music section?
- That is one kick ass Split
- Knows his music


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows we have just received word that Dave wants to face Simon in an Ambulance Match at the Survivor Series! 
Might be looking to finally break away from Dave and send him to the hospital
Has become a main player in this fine thread!*


----------



## Chrome

Changes his name recently
Still calls me CM Chrome
Hopes Nikki gets another run with the Divas title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*JIGSAW Creeper face
Lotsa points
CM Chrome Still don't care!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Posts in Sandy Brown

wants to pounce on Brie like he is Monty Brown

Prodigal Son of a gun who loves him a good anime.


----------



## SMetalWorld

-








- At least, it's almost the same version of the purple swimsuit one.
- Always had funny signatures... but never added my pentagram


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Shiv's sigs.

Online.

Marks for Sheamus.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Text colour matches the sig!
- Likes Dean & Seth yay 
- Likes the Four Horsewomen


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Ambrose (Y)

Knows Ambrose was the best member of The Shield.

Hopes Dean Ambrose will win the WWE title one day.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

good taste in smileys

super excited for LU2

the man with the blue text. He stands alone!


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has over 3000 sigs in rotation. 

• Is at war. :woah

• Lowkey on TEAM SOUL CAT.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Picked a great photo of Seth Rollins for their sig <3
- Cool username
- Has no location listed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

She believes in The Shield, bitches.

Has never herded sheep.

Has eaten a kiwifruit


----------



## Trublez

Dirty pervy uncle.
Still can't get used to his shortened username.
Master of puns.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Just changed their sig and av!
- Probably for Halloween?
- Quote in sig


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably can't wait to see what Ambrose is planning to do next on RAW
- Will of course remain an Ambrose Girl even if he turns heel
- Probably doesn't likes how Ambrose is being used as Roman's sidekick


----------



## CJ

Still doesn't have a sig :WHYYY
Managed to get his username changed
Likes feet :surprise:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hairflips
Starbucks
Wants Dolorian to have a Sig. And wants to be President of these United States*


----------



## CJ

Wants to move Brie Bella into the White House :mckinney
Got a bunch of new nicknames recently :lol
Probably looking forward to Halloween


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

all the girls call him Cucumber Johnson. :hmm I wonder why? 

Loves bacon

would love for Becky to make him some breakfast in bed, with lots of bacon and a poptart or two.


----------



## Trublez

Back on Team DarkLady.
Whored out on rep.
Still part of the now defunct *RBR* along with CJ.


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't like Seth Rollins's current theme music
- Wants Roman Reigns to stop coming from the crowd
- Cesaro fan


----------



## Dolorian

- It never stops raining on his sig
- Definitely has seen the greatness of the pyramids in person
- Still trying to get over with that promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

needs to work harder at getting Scott Steiner's attention

likes Meg Myers

May like the Alycia Debnam Carey iteration of my sig. She's the one on the bicycle.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Quagmire of WF
Almost 25,000 posts!!! DAMN!!! Uncle 
Is hoping Virgil does not scare any of the Trick Or Treaters or steal their candy *


----------



## Trublez

Bellas sig.
Changed his username recently. 
May or may not watch Total Divas.


----------



## Dolorian

- Played the ninja card before I posted
- Has gone all out on the Halloween sig and avatar
- Keeps track of people who change their username, probably to haunt them with a machete...Jason style


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*No sig rebel
5 friends. Lets make it 6!
Knows FF15 will be a huge event game and should be as historic for the franchise as FF7. *


----------



## Dolorian

- Loves FF7 (woot!)
- Probably has beaten Emerald Weapon without using the Knights of the Round materia
- The Bellas on his sig are obviously very excited about something


----------



## Punkhead

A new member.

Looks like he has a bright future here.

Seems to have a good taste in music.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Two members with great music taste
- \m/ \m/
- Location: Where The Lines Overlap


----------



## Trublez

Lives in Canada.
Has a picture of musicians in his sig.
A good guy. :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

- WHAT HAPPENED TO CAROL SELEME???
-








- It's not like Jason is any sexier?


----------



## Trublez

Fan of all the Shield guys.
May one day have more posts than me in this thread. :nah
I think Jason may have got her. Like, I'm legit depressed right now. :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of OP JASON
Knows Cena is still more OP
Friday The Thirteenth presented by TBZ Productions *


----------



## Dolorian

- Is located in Paranormal Activity
- Keeping the bold orange text trend going
- Part of the Celtic Invasion


----------



## Trublez

A pretty good poster.
Marks for my boy. :Cocky
Will not add a sig despite everyone telling him to. :JLC2


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Carol Seleme needs to resurrect from the dead.
- She'd be a sexy zombie.
- She'd kick Jason's ass, I guess.


----------



## Punkhead

Eluveitie is probably favorite band.

Will answer about his biography, if asked.

Probably used to have a membership, unless changed his username some other way.


----------



## Trublez

Tomas Thunder 619 :dance
Sent me a nice rep yesterday.
CM Punk fan.


----------



## Aizen

*Considered as the most deadly weapon from the UK causing Trublez around the WF universe by e-killing Zombo. _He hasn't been online for a while_ :hmm:


*Might have the latest smoking hot video of Carol since is def a must. 

*Made his debut on the celebthread. 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

His private eye is watching you

Probably not a Hall and Oates fan

Likes Danna Paola


----------



## Aizen

*Had a brief cameo in The Flash as one of the extras in the ep. ‘Grodd Lives’

*Knows that in one of the multiverses Danielson is actually the champion and Vince no longer exist. 

*Might be in a threesome with Sulecki and Decker for Halloween wearing a Kaepernick disguise to make a couple of touchdowns. :evil


----------



## CJ

Still using that sig I made him :surprise:
Professional Demon hunter
Tianna G fan :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Loves redheads.
Tianna G fan also.
Gun lover that has a sniper aimed at anyone that so much as sniffs at Decker's direction. Careful Shiv. :argh:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Slightly creepy sig right now (but that woman at the end who is unconcerned :lol)
- Has reminded me not to ever fuck with Jason lol
- Closing in on 4,500 posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May like a four-way match with her and The Shield.. Believe Dat. :reigns2

Logs more air time than Neville.

Lives on an island. Sounds exotic. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know NZ isn't that exotic, despite how the scenery might look :lol
- Is totally right about me wanting a fatal 4 way with The Shield 
- Has a girl in their sig right now with nice boobs, I wish mine looked like that...


----------



## Trublez

Wants a fatal 4 way with the Shield. :woah
Is a smart girl to not fuck with Jason Voorhees. 
Lives far far away from me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He's back!

He's the man behind the mask!

And he's out of control.


----------



## Dolorian

- Posted quite a fine looking one on the Celebrity Pictures thread (Chandler Bailey)
- Likes to come and go in a Flash (sig)
- Seems troubled by Trublez Jason theme


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes ladies with tattoos if their av is anything to go by
- Edited their post
- Will have been here for a month soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know if New Zealand isnt exotic, it is hopefully erotic. 

May one day be in my sig. :fingerscrossed 

Should sail to California and come and visit me.


----------



## Trublez

From Cali.
Wants to be Team Ambrose Girl soon based on his last post.
If caught shivving by Jason he knows how it'll end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can come to my house as well.

Knows that Michael Myers owns Jason

Like hanging around Camp Crystal Lake


----------



## CJ

Needs a Halloween avi/sig combo :benson
Really loves blueberry muffins
Wishes he was the Flash


----------



## Trublez

Needs to get a halloween avy/sig combo himself before telling other people to get one. :cudi
That's assuming he'll ever change his avatar though. :side:
Good guy when he's not bullying the poor IRA loving Irish goof.


----------



## CJ

Likes to repeat himself, over & over :eyeroll2
Fully on board the Halloween avi/sig bandwagon
Probably not gonna be trick or treating round London :chlol


----------



## Trublez

Was warned that I'd repeat myself until he changed it.
Fully onboard the Leanna hair flick avy/sig bandwagon.
Knows I won't be trick or treating as I'll be egging houses and stealing cars Ambrose style. :rileylol


----------



## CJ

Will soon be causing a lot of trublez in London :surprise:
Halloween is probably one of his favorite holidays
Will be repeating himself until Christmas :maisie3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Initials stand for *C*ircumsised *J*ohnson. ::CENA


dreams of LD

Knows not to fuck with DL. :fact


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not giving in. Truly is from the land of no surrender
Could buy my Uncle's house with his points
Chases Juggalos.


Uncle Shiv forever the ninja master
Watched Farley's moves so often he has ascended to a whole new level of his own
LV 99. 9999 HP and MP*


----------



## CJ

Orange text revolution :woo
Would go trick or treating with Brie Bella 
Lets his favorite uncle live in his tree house


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is a Spanish waiter named *C*hico *J*imenez

Likes to eat *C*ooked *J*amon

Wont change his avi, not no way, not no how.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Received tons of likes
Gave tons of likes
Would love to give a little something to Becky Lynch and Leanna Decker

WHAT DA HELL



























*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*P*roud *A*merican

*P*optart *A*rtisan

CJ's *P*residential *A*ssistant.


----------



## CJ

Batman & Robin being chased by the Flash :WTF2
King of Cali
Inspired me to get a bacon cheeseburger earlier :JLC3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bacon Cheeseburger eatin fool
Did not do like Obama and try to request spicy brown mustard, who does that? No more GOOFS for presidents!
#CJPA2016*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know Virgil wants to play Hungry Hungry Hippos, but I dont have it.

Maybe we can have the Gobbledygooker for Thanksgiving, as the main course

would like to eat a Brieberry waffle. :yes


----------



## Mox Girl

- Current sig pic has a girl in a US flag themed outfit, has reminded me that I eventually want to put my US flag phone case back on my iPhone :lol
- I just gave you some rep
- Used the DB YES smiley in their post


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Online.

Loves Dean Ambrose.

Is probably going to root for both Reigns & Rollins at SS.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows The Shield are dominating the new era of WWE
Knows its a good thing
WE'RE A BLUE MAN BAAAAAND*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I'm da BLUE MAN BAAAAND, BABY!









Is saddened Nikki is not Divas Champ.

Hope Brie will one day get the belt back.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants TNA to stay in business 
- Lucha Underground fan
- CM Punk fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has very heartfelt convictions

a vegan

More than holds his own in rants.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Daniel Bryan fan
- Has 152 friends
- I will add you too


----------



## Mox Girl

- Definitely helped me to get to 10 rep stars
- Not my friend, but should be
- Has around 300 more posts than me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was prob super shocked and excited and then like WTF back at Elimination Chamber
Knows when Dean finally does win another title it will be an awesome moment
Online*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gonna need *P*lenty of *A*spirin for his hangover after the happening Halloween Party at the Treehouse of Woe.

needs to buy that swing for the treehouse 

wanders the earth looking for people he can defeat in one on one video game combat.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Thanks for the add, both you and Ambrose Girl
- Favorite promotion WWE
- Favorite Wrestlemania is Wrestlemania 30?


----------



## Mox Girl

- You're my 11th friend hehe (and you're welcome!)
- Wonders where you'll move to when you're not in Vancouver anymore
- Ooh Dean filmed Lockdown there though, awesome! :mark:



Prompto Argentum said:


> *Knows when Dean finally does win another title it will be an awesome moment*


Hahah you'll hear my excitement all the way from here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice new avi :mckinney

isnt a Dean tumblr girl, but wouldnt mind taking a tumble with Dean

My latest friend here!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would make Leanna Decker crawl around everywhere.

Has made a new friend.

Whored out on rep.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is mostly a fan of Nikki Bella because he thinks she's _"attractive"_
- Once got butthurt over some guys disagreeing with his taste in women
- Doesn't want Sheamus, Barrett, and Rusev to be a stable


----------



## Mox Girl

- Everytime I see your name it reminds me of Civilization IV cos Gandhi was in that game :lol
- Loves football
- Is in Egypt


----------



## Gandhi

- Only mentioned 2 things about me (considering she basically shared something about herself rather than myself)
- Likes showing off her cleavage 
- Wears glasses


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Seems to enjoy soccer (or everyone else calls it football)
Has a very crude sounding quote in signature. :hmm:
Probably a top 5 draw for Rants.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Most likely really misses Sami Zayn
- Is happy Charlotte is Divas Champion?
- Probably wants Neville to get a bigger push


----------



## CJ

Really likes Dean Ambrose
Would mark out for a Shield reunion
Pokemon fan


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Rollinite
- Has an infinite supply of Starbucks stored in his sig
- Is being attacked by smileys on his visitor's messages window


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Katherine Waterston is attractive
- Thinks the movie The Exorcist hasn't aged well
- Is a fan of music made by Warpaint


----------



## CJ

Recently ate some onion rings
Hasn't given out any likes
Dating a redhead :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves gingers

Loves snapping his fingers along to the music.

loves gingersnaps

has a waifu but does not know kung fu.


----------



## CJ

Failed maths 
Needs to start his own name 4 things thread :rileylol
Thinks Jessica Sulecki is attractive (she is :agree


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

secretly wants to be a *C*harlotte *J*ockey and ride Sugarcube Mountain all night long.



*C*laps *J*ovially when New Day appears

Is going trick or treating . Would rather have taytos than candy.


----------



## Kenny

- hot girl in sig
- SHIV
- GREAT GUY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KING of the Outback

likes football 

greater guy than I


----------



## CJ

Likes boobs :mckinney
Likes throwing shrimps on the barbie 
Long time member

SBS

Ninja :tripsscust
Posts a LOT in the celeb section :mckinney
Not a fan of Ric Flair tribute acts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Got ninjaed

wants to stay at the CASA DEL SUGAR BABY

Candy Junkie. will eats tons of Leanna Decker M&M's; wont care if she melts in his mouth or is hands.


----------



## CJ

Posting while drunk :no:
Wants to go cycling with Alycia Debnam Carey
3 things HOF'er


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May have the second most points on this board, trailing only that Northern California freak. :side:

loves Bacon almost as much as his waifu

lover of pork rinds.


----------



## CJ

Burying himself itt :surprise:
Knows bacon is :banderas
Considering opening up an animal shelter :rileylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would do the lambada with Becky

wants to do the horizontal hula with Leanna

*C*rossfit *J*esus like Rollins :Cocky


----------



## CJ

His nephew persuaded him to join the forum
Spends his time fighting with Virgil :surprise:
Big fan of redheads :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*25.000 posts bound
Gonna hand out candy with Virgil and hope he does not eat it all
Rich in points and knowledge 






President Elect CJ
Might also pass out candy
Does not have a Virgil to worry about. LUCKY! Hes a pain*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*P*lease *A*ll the ladies

Likes *P*erky *A*crobatic women

will save the US with why2cj! and Virgil too! 

nInjaed by THE SHIV


----------



## CJ

Wants to take a Bella Buster from Brie
Final Fantasy veteran (Y)
Ninja'd

SHIV

Ninja's everywhere :cuss:
Lost a bet with Virgil :WTF2
Big fan of the Flash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to Flash Leanna

needs to go buy me some halloween candy

likes the clean and jerk in the Olympics and likes his women to do the same thing.

fears my cloak of invisibility


----------



## CJ

Preparing for Christmas
Will soon have 25000 posts
Can't stop at 3 things :woah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is better at this game than I.

will one day have more posts than me. :CENA

big fan of darts.

RBR 4 Life


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Is back naming 4 things about the person above him.
- American outfit Leanna Decker. Wooof!!
- Location: CASA DEL SUGAR BABY


----------



## Dolorian

- Noticed that SHIV names as many things as there are letters on his username
- Recently sent me a song I have yet to listen to (getting to it now)
- There are eight people in his signature


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is wrappng up his first month here as a poster.

may be named for a Finnish metal band

has no sig, but that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is correct about my user name
- Has yet to send invites to join Team DarkLady
- Proud member of the Red Border Army


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the rBr used to be a dominant force around these parts
A definite Metalhead! 
Is Online
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Dolorian

Should know that being a member of TEAM DARKLADY is like being a Sith. There can never be more than two members.

needs to make some more friends

has made some posts in the celebs thread.*

*Curses, Ninjaed by PAPA Noctis because I was too lazy to refresh the screen.

Ninjitsu must run in the family as my nephew/PApa just hit me with a blow dart/shuriken combo.

My Personal Assassin who shivved me with a Samurai sword.

Is dressing like this for Halloween*:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has been NINJAD!








Has alot of women he likes, but does he have one "Main Squeeze" like Bam Bam Biegelow had?
Knows Luna Vachon scared the hell outta me!
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Should know Luna scared me too, but not as much as Nicole Bass

sees that I just adopted this text to celebrate Halloween

Should know I invited Virgil's friends over but, just like his autograph line, no one came.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is not young
- Rusev fan
- Mick Foley fan


----------



## CJ

Probably wishes there were more episodes of Clone High
Regular itt
Wants to study in England


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Creating mediocre GFX & holding grudges.
- We still are friends, eh? 
- Red Dead Redemption player... good!


----------



## Punkhead

One of the users I interact the most with.

Saw Eluveitie live.

Likes a lot of the same Metal sub-genres that I do.


----------



## Trublez

Taylor Swift fan.
Always has an interesting usertitle.
Halloween themed sig. (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Also has a Halloween sig
Jason fan
His old username KerialSiller would be very fitting for today


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes the SAW movies
- For some weird reason keeps repping me feet :side:
- Eats cake almost on all his birthdays


----------



## Trublez

Knows KerialSiller was my very evil and very sinister alter ego. :woah
Jigsaw avy.
In the halloween spirit...if that's possible lel.

Ninja'd me.
Futbol fan.
In a relationship.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is like the millionth person to mention on this thread that I'm a footy fan
- Fan of the New Day on commentary
- Thinks Rowan is underrated on the mic


----------



## Trublez

Games of thrones fan.
Thinks Layla is the hottest diva ever. :banderas
Thinks that Loudon Wainwright goof is actually entertaining. :finger


----------



## Gandhi

- Dislikes Eva Marie 
- Dislikes Dolph Ziggler
- Dislikes Dean Ambrose's theme


----------



## Trublez

Correct on all 3 points.
Some guy in his sig talking about farting in a woman's face.
Thinks The Exorcist is trash.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Bye bye Carlo Seleme :mj2
- Loves Halloween
- Jason fan
- Wants to see Jason vs. Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania 32


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should still change name to simoRAW :vince5

has a cool looking wolf in his sig

may be taking this thread over.


----------



## Chrome

Has the Sasha Grey smiley I made in his sig
Not in the Halloween spirit :cudi
Hopes :bryan comes back soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know Hayley said I can use it.

Should be a mod

does not suffer rejoiners

def feeling the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Trublez

In the Leanna Decker spirit. 
Always naming 4 things. :JLC2
Might like this fan made vid.


----------



## CJ

Getting ready to go out & cause some trublez :surprise:
Halloween sig/avi :WTF2
Probably bought a shit ton of eggs recently :reneelel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to be the straw in Leanna's Starbucks.

Would go off like that gun, if Decker pulled his trigger.

dressing like Seth for Halloween :Cocky


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fan of The Dazzler
- Does he like other wrestlers?
- Wants my nickname to be changed to SimoRaw... sounds very Samurai-ish!


----------



## Chrome

Just repped me something quite nice earlier today :durant3
Might be moving from Vancouver soon
Was once known as The_Evil_Gentleman


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Likes to rep me with feet. :ann1

Is named after a web browser.

Likes Chicago Bears


----------



## CJ

Went all in with the Halloween avi/sig combo
Fan of the Saw movies
Doesn't watch Raw anymore

Ninja'd me 
Hates the white ropes
From New Jersey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes *C*olored *J*elly beans.

Like Seth Rollins, The Future is now!

Favorite Pokemons are *C*harmander and *J*igglypuff.


----------



## CJ

Wrong about 2 of those things :Cocky
Supports The Manchester United :lol
Has no Halloween plans :WTF


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes using all the smileys like that Seth one :lol
- Will probably never change their av unless forced to haha
- Hits 5 years on WF next year!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

An Ambrose girl Perhaps a Deano Diva?

is approaching summer as I am approaching winter

believes in The Shield's eventual reunion


----------



## Dolorian

- Is a masterful ninja
- Previously didn't SHIV
- Thinks that Seth shouldn't be losing so much


----------



## Mox Girl

- Just became my friend! 
- Last visitor message was a video
- Is a member of a Cena Sucks group but I still like him hehehe


----------



## CJ

Joined in 2014
Number 1 Ambrose fan on WF
Wants to sit in the front row at Mania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has been here for over 4 years.

likes someone named Leanna Decker.

has a red usertitle.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Probably likes Alexa Bliss' ass like the man in the sig
- Username is in all caps
- Almost to 25,000 posts!



CJ said:


> Number 1 Ambrose fan on WF


I'd probably have competition, but I'd like to think I might be


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thirteen magnificent months here.

would buy an Eau de Ambrose scent.

her country just won the Rugby World Cup, which she may or may not follow.


----------



## Donnie

Been Shiving since 2013

Is waiting for Bryan to come back 

Quality Tests all his Sig's personally


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Big guy wrestlers fan
- So do I
- Brock Lesnar fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Architect of a Dream
Musical Master
Offline currently*


----------



## Trublez

Sig made by CJ.
In love with the Final Fantasy series.
Also loves Brie Bella probably as much as I love Carol/Jason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants a three way with Carol and Jason

is attacking Corey Feldman

May have liked Jason X


----------



## Dolorian

- Always seems to do the ninja trick on me
- Probably watches Fear The Walking Dead
- Responsible for making post #12949 of this thread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Made almost 800 posts in their first month
Kickin butt and listening to metal
Might be Simon's tag title partner*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows I was waiting for the Great Pumpkin with Virgil tonight.

is November 1 where he is, so he is from the future to me.

It is a future where CJ is president and Brie Bella is champion.


----------



## aarony125

Just became my friend


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that is my kind of future.
Bliss Ass. Better than any candy
Knows Virgil is jobbing to the pumpkin

Ninjad!


All new
2 posts
Welcome!
*


----------



## Dolorian

- His sig is almost 4mb in size
- Can't wait for the Bellas to win the title back
- Is from the future


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Almost 3000 points
Should know that hopefully they let us buy things with them again one day
May have received rep from me twice in the span of 10 mins
*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Was the last person to rep me and was probably the one who pushed me to 11 stars of rep!
- Was probably happy to see Brie win on Main Event
- Is glad Team Bella are still so strong?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I love Team Bella, and I also hope Foxy gets a push again one day
Might or might not be a fan of Alicia
Knows Dean winning the Rumble would be the best Rumble result in many years*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*:hmm maybe he's not from the future. I'm from the past!:CENA

Should know Virgil dressed as a cardboard box for Halloween while I was a strawberry poptart:










Knows we will travel the world in my Poptart Mobile







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that ride is TOO SWEET
Uncle with the GOAT costume, I bet Virgil tried to attack and eat you
Knows even Pigpen is cleaner than Virgil is*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that Virgil is the anti Cena because no one can see his fans:









Knows that Virgil is even dirtier and smellier than Joe Dirt and not nearly as funny.









Is the always ready nephew who is *P*repared for the zombie *A*pocalypse. We will feed Virgil to them :bryanlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I would not let the zombies endure the effects of eating something so nasty 
May have seen Joe Dirt 2
Hot chick on a bicycle 
*


----------



## Tony

- Loves Brie Bella
- Goes into BRIE MODE
- Is a prodigal son


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Japanese titties
Is a cool dude although I dont see him alot
sXe_Lord*


----------



## Dolorian

- The first letters of the two words on his username coincide with his location. Conspiracy detected.
- Probably defeated the Behemoth in Episode Duscae without using Ramuth
- Used an underscore in his post


----------



## SMetalWorld

- A great metal buddy
- Apparently, likes beer
- Would be cool to have some beers together


----------



## Mox Girl

- Clearly has completely different music taste from me, but that's cool 
- Pic in his sig has a wolf in it
- Is being yelled at by Scott Steiner lol


----------



## Chrome

Same age as me
Sims 3 fan (Y)
Likes to write


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*SAW fan.

Hails from Chicago.

Still online.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is a part of the Undertaker
- Has gone all out on that blue font color
- Probably uses blue because he likes Sonic


----------



## Mox Girl

- Posts per day is 30
- Is currently viewing a thread about The Exorcist being overrated
- Has 32 pages of quotes


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is posting quite frequently in this thread.

Likes Ambrose. (Y)

Would mark if The Shield ever reunited.*


----------



## CJ

Loves to post in blue
Very excited for LU2
Has a lot of favorites :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is offline

probably licking some lass

created a new Halloween tradition of bobbing for bacon and bbq taytos.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Watches UpUpDownDown
- Fan of Kofi Kingston 
- Superhero comic fan


----------



## CJ

Still in Van City
Likes chicks with tattoos
Joined in 2006


----------



## Dolorian

- Recently posted a pict in the Celebrity Pictures thread
- Marks for Summer Rae
- Is interested in holding grudges


----------



## Gandhi

- Hates Cesaro's theme
- Thinks Behati Prinsloo is attractive
- Claims that he wouldn't complain if Demi Lovato literally kicked his ass all day


----------



## CJ

Paul Scholes fan
Has been to Kuwait I believe
Rants regular


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

needs to catch up on Gotham.

Needs to join The Flash Mafia :bryanlol

sleeps in Rollins underoos :chlol Okay, I made that one up,


----------



## CJ

Apparently addicted to sugar babies :woah
Makes stuff up :WTF2
Managed to successfully list 3 things instead of the his usual 4 :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that since we fell back, I am going to fall back to four things.

Likes *C*arpaccio *J*apanese style.

is a *C*roquet *J*ugador

would eat *C*reole *J*ambalaya.


----------



## Rugrat

Has a very attractive lady in his signature who I don't know the name of *HINT* *HINT*
Has been following ROH since it's inception
Formerly used to not shiv and now has named himself after it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I shall pm him all the ladies in my sig, just to cover the bases on whom you don't know.


has used he same initial as both the Royal Rumble and :reigns2

has eaten many things, but never the Mary Jane, unless it was Mary Jane Watson.


----------



## Trublez

More points than he knows what to do with.
Jessica Sulecki fan.
Read The Walking Dead comics.


----------



## CJ

Hasn't changed his avi/sig back yet
Probably had fun on Halloween
Sasha fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

- CJ = Coolest Jaguar
- Not in the Feet Group
- Velvet Sky Group, though


----------



## Dolorian

- Needs to yell back to Scott Steiner
- Would like to have a few beers with me
- Gorgeous artist on his avatar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Does not have a time traveling car, however cool that would be.

has an attractive woman in his sig.


Just received a friend request from THE SHIV.


----------



## CJ

Refers to himself as THE SHIV :confused
Will probably change his username to THE SHIV when he is allowed
Approaching 25000 posts :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to drink Leanna Deckers milkshake

sent me an interesting rep today. He'll love the return. :bryanlol

should reveal what his initials stand for. My guess? Cornelius "*C*orncob" *J*ethro.:chlol


----------



## Trublez

Thinks Dolorian has a sig. 
Needs to give up on trying to find out what the CJ initials stands for at this point.
Dirty minded uncle that's a bad influence on PApa aka Nelly C aka Promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has maintained his new killer attitude for November.

knows that it is not smart to fuck with Jason.

has foregone borders. He is the boundless wolf now.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still using a Jason theme in November.

• *T*otally *B*ecoming *Z*ingy.

• Too many AKAs. anda

SHIV

• Ninja'd me.

• Resides in the house of the sugar baby.

• Carries an umbrella whenever it Reigns.


----------



## CJ

Really likes the Fellowship of the Ring
Ziggler fan
Not a fan of part timers


----------



## Trublez

Should know there's an actual Friday the 13th date coming up this month (check your calender) so the Jason theme fits...
A part of the blue border revolution. 
And a very good poster.

Ninja'd me.
Redhead obsession.
Should know that guns can't stop Jason.


----------



## CJ

Ninja'd :lol
Slow :lmao
Not moving to Wales :reneelel


----------



## Vox Machina

• Ninja'd Trublez. :hayden3

• Is probably unaware that a blue border revolution is happening, apparently, I guess.

• Enjoys laughing at Wales.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes cats
- Likes Anime
- Doesn't want any friends :mj2


----------



## Trublez

Misses Carol (I do too). 
Should know that Soul Cat's friend list isn't visible until you've added him as a friend. :lol
Likes all the Shield guys equally.


----------



## CJ

Not changing his avatar until after Friday 13th
Misses Carol
Obviously got away with whatever trublez he caused on Halloween :chlol


----------



## Dolorian

- Considers Texas Chainsaw Massacre the scariest movie of all time
- Loves Red Dead Redemption
- Creates sigs for fellow forum members upon request


----------



## Trublez

Nah, I'll definitely get rid of the Jason Voorhees theme before then, I'll just saying that to one up SC. :side:
Forgot to check to his front egg stained windows or his missing family car. :booklel
Should blame Ambrose for the latter and not me. :mj

Ninja'd me.
Probably because I've become too lazy to hit the preview button lately. 
Would probably like Paige more if she had tattoos?


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd again :rileylol
Knows Paige does have tattoos aige
Egged the wrong house :chlol


----------



## Trublez

- Knows this ninja shit is getting out of hand. :side:

- Trust me, it was the right house. Apparently Jason looked in through the front window and some dude looking at Leanna Decker pics on his computer. Your mum probably cleaned up the windows before you woke up or something. :rileyclap

- May be fearing for his life now after reading that second point but shouldn't worry. 0 Really, he shouldn't. :evil


----------



## CJ

May think he's Jason Voorhees :woah
Spent all his pocket money on eggs :chlol
Not a fan of Becky's puns :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Becky's pu...ns. 

wants to see Nia Jax and her rack. :chlol

is up very late again.


----------



## CJ

Online when he should be out buying Taytos, pop tarts & faygo :no:
Recently ate some scampi :mark:
Has more posts than his nephew @Prompto Argentum aka NLC, PApa, Noctis, Promo, VP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not only do I have more posts than @Prompto Argentum, but I have more poptarts stored away to help us survive the zombie apocalypse.

knows the best dart players are English :fact.

likes The Flash. I will not spoil the next ep for him.

dressed up on Halloween as The Millennium Man Sid Vicious :ha


----------



## CJ

Dressed up as the Flash for Halloween & may or may not have flashed his neighbors :surprise:
Doesn't spoil tv shows :woo
Has a pop tart stockpile :hmm


----------



## Dolorian

- Loves using smileys when mentioning things about posters
- Posted some good Alyssa Arce stuff in the celebrity thread
- Seems immune to being ninja'd


----------



## CJ

Knows I'm not immune to being ninja'd
Celeb thread regular
Back to the Future fan


----------



## Dolorian

- Now knows my username is after a doom metalband
- Also a celeb thread regular
- Has probably gotten into a water gun fight with Leanna Decker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Alyssa Arce

probably doesnt like country music

May have liked the band Celtic Frost


----------



## SMetalWorld

- He does more SHIVVING than anyone on this site
- Makes fun of acronyms
- InZayn Group


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Architect
MR MONEY IN THE BANK
Soon to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion! Yell at THAT Scotty Steiner!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the prodigal son who would like to commit some prodigal sins with Brie.

should know Charlotte won the Breeder's Cup yesterday. :bryanlol

has insomnia because all of the autograph seeker of Virgil keep calling at all hours. :nah no one wants that scribble from that ex "superstar"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I wanna see more beat downs to Mr Ed courtesy of the girl PAIGE! 
Knows we need a new Divas Champ at SS
Knows We are Batman and Robin and Virgil is The Flash*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- YOU LOVE ME!!! YOU TRULY LOVE ME!!!
- Once I spread some lovin' around... I return it back!
- Much better creative than the WWE
- Someone should hire you while I become the future of the WWE... BELEE DAT!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

- Can't count to 3 apparently cos he listed 4 things 
- Should know I will rep you when I can
- Is the first recipient of my 3 things today lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Marks for Da Boy DEAN
Might want to see Dean turn on Reigns
Is no doubt excited as a Shield fan for Reigns/Rollins*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- From PA and Vancouver weighing in (insert weight) Simon, The Chipmunk, Nader and Prompto, Prodigal Son, Argentum: THE MADHOUSE
- Together, we'll take the wrestling world by storm
- Watch out John Cena... our reign of awesomeness shall begin AND YOU ARE NEXT, BITCH!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Cena will never kick out at 2 again. He won't even kick out in 200
Knows we are Architects of the FUTURE
Also knows Teddy Long won't get outta line with us or he will end up like Dave.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows his tag team with simon needs a manager.

has new found appreciation for Liu Kang, if he checked his cp

would not ride Charlotte for all the tea in China.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Team MADHOUSE with SHIV as manager
- Me cutting a heel promo on John Cena: "Listen, here, John Cena, you'd have to take that motto of yours "Never Give Up" and shove it somewhere up there were the sun doesn't shine... you'd be begging that you have give up earlier on in your career so you wouldn't have the unfortunate in facing us. We'll make your life miserable and a living hell. We're gonna beat you us so bad that even Satan wouldn't be able to see you"
- We're going to be the best heel team in wrestling history winning all the titles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will hear from my lawyers for stealing my more than three gimmick. 

may have played this game:










likes to rock out and guard his nut.









should know I am very interested to be their manager and pass them foreign objects. Time to bleed bitches! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes Lana Del Rey (Y)
- Is born in the same month as me
- Almost to 25,000 posts


----------



## CJ

Still believes in the Shield
Is an Ambrose Girl
Joined in 2014


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes to eat waffles

would never ask Leanna to " leggo my ego"






likes The Strain and might want to have a six foot tongue.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I am almost to 150000 rep after his last 2 epic ones
Knows Virgil ate all the waffles
Also knows Virgil is always gettting in trouble









*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should try some blueberry waffles they are :nice

little known fact: Virgil does have fans, but all are in the witness protection program, so no one knows where they are.

would like to play twister with Brie

Knows that Bayley has a *P*roper *A*ss on her.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I greened you
- Will be our best manager
- He's good at cutting promos too.


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that the world would be a better place if more people listened to metal
- Has been headbanging on the forums since 2006 \m/
- Still in Canada...for now!


----------



## SMetalWorld

- My plan of world peace is ram a huge amplifier in the middle of the world and blast some METAL!!!
- People would stop killing and murdering and instead be headbanging
- There will be no more wars. THE POWER OF MUSIC!!! \m/


----------



## CJ

Wants to stop all Wars
MetalHead
19 friends


----------



## Trublez

The non-confrontational type.
Lives in the celeb thread.
Introduced Leanna Decker to this forum.


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably will keep the avatar/sig combo until Friday the 13th
- Was greeted by Leanna Decker via a visitor message
- Has probably beheaded a few people with his machete by now


----------



## CJ

Named after a doom metal band
Probably listens to same types of music as @simonitro
Celeb thread regular


----------



## Trublez

Used to make iMPACT threads in the WoW section until he lost his patience with TNA.
Is a student.
And probably a Starbucks shill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

does not have triskaidekaphobia

is rude on the subway

just like his sig, likes to hit women from behind.


----------



## Dolorian

- His avatar rotates clockwise
- Likes Sasha Grey's feet
- Was thanked by Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Joey Fisher's breasts
- Seth Rollins is his favorite currently
- Dean Ambrose fan


----------



## CJ

Doesn't seem to post much in any of the wrestling sections
Hasn't given out any likes
CM Punk fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Heading for DC
Moving the capitol back to Phili. ECDUB! ECDUB! ECDUB!
Knows our cabinet will include Senator Sandman and Senator Sabu for sure*


----------



## CJ

Still rocking that orange text :mckinney
ECDUB fan :woo
On the way to 22000 posts


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Will forever have a RED Usertitle 
Will forever have that iconic avatar?
Will one day shock the world and have a new Avy?*


----------



## CJ

Knows I'll change my avatar for Christmas. Also knows I may or may not have already made it :rileylol
Man of many nicknames :mckinney
From the great state of Pennsylvania


----------



## Dolorian

- Would likely approve if Leanna Decker took over the Divas Division (with super protective booking, of course!)
- Is from a land where surrender is not an option
- Previously known as why2cj


----------



## CJ

Celeb thread poster :mckinney
Rollinite :rollins
Big music fan


----------



## Trublez

Loves Leanna Decker.
Loves Chelsie Aryn.
Loves Becky Lynch.


----------



## Dolorian

- Looks...
- Finds...
- Then kills...people...with a machete!


----------



## Trublez

Fan of metal music.
Has over 800 posts.
Wants Seth to turn face.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Hasn't changed their Halloween sig/av yet
- Probably wants Cesaro to be pushed
- Has had quite a few usernames in the past


----------



## Trublez

Is now in the 11 green stars club. 
Hasn't sat front row at a WWE event before.
Probably not a fan of Ambrose's booking right now.


----------



## CJ

Loves Carol Seleme
Loves playing cricket, drinking tea & watching Eastenders :nah
Loves causing trublez :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

secretly likes Brooklyn Decker more 

Likes a BLT that's Becky Lynch Topless

Likes to eat Cherry Jello.


----------



## CJ

Luckier than me :maisie3
Probably owns a 4 leaf clover & rabbit's foot :surprise:
Used to follow the path of peace, but now he SHIV's his enemies


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Now has Leanna Decker drinking starbucks in his signature.
Apparently loves Chris Jericho.
Would like Becky Lynch to win tonight's Fatal Four Way. (Becky vs. Charlotte :mark


----------



## CJ

Wrong about Jericho
Still hates white ropes
Joined in 2006


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has the luck of the Northern Irish

is snakebit.

Wants Becky to suck the poison out.


----------



## CJ

Addicted to sugar :woah
Wants Jessica Sulecki to give him some sugar
Hoarding pop tarts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows he likes that sugar too.

is a magnet or red.

wants to play twister with Becky and Decker, two out of three falls.


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants either Swagger or Cesaro to feud with Alberto Del Rio
- Bella Twins fan
- Thinks Genevieve Morton is attractive


----------



## CJ

Likes chicks with tattoos
Wants to study abroad
Likes vegetables


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the man who prefers little tatoos on a woman's canvass.

Is going to build a big bonfire this year.

burning the midnight oil. 

May have liked the group Midnight Oil.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle always blasting Blue Oyster Cult in the treehouse
Has seen Charlotte in WWE Films Seabiscuit remake
Knows Charlottes reign is seemingly a Never Ending Story that needs to conclude with Survivor Series
*


----------



## CJ

Prince of Pennsylvania
Gonna build a tree house in the backyard of the white house for his uncle
Fan of Brie Mode


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes women who can toss their entire head of hair over their face
- Wishes Becky had won the fatal 4 way
- Has woof woof in their Biography on their profile for some reason :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Fan of Decker's pie ala mode

should know I am watching Gotham right now, no spoilers though.

needs to engage in sleep mode very soon.

*oops, got so engaged in Gotham I got ninjaed by an Ambrose Girl.*

the Kiwi ninja

her battle cry sounds like a Maori Warrior

is Tuesday where she is


----------



## CJ

Never watched Dark Angel
Wants to see Ambrose become WWEWHC
Going to Mania next year

SHIV

Got ninja'd :reneelel
Ninja'd me :cry
Needs to change his name to THE SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should change his name to THE LASS LICKER

likes Jessica Alba

needs to train and learn the way of the ninja :yoda


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

- Queen of the Celtic Invasion
- Chrome has invaded your wall with feet, apparently
- Newcastle United fan... nice!

SHIV:

- Ninja'd me :me2
- Very fast typer
- Used a Yoda emoticon


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd by THE SHIV
Knows being a Newcastle fan isn't nice at all :cry
Metalhead


----------



## Vox Machina

• Double Decker.

• Double slurping Decker.

• Probably wants a Double Decker burger.


----------



## CJ

New Day fan
Changed his sig
Apparently started some blue border revolution or something


----------



## Dolorian

- Part of the Velvet Sky Group
- Probably follows Leanna Decker on Instagram and Twitter (woot!)
- Wondering what he thinks about the main event of tonight's RAW as a fellow Rollins fan


----------



## Mox Girl

- Hits his one month anniversary on WF in a couple of days
- Was happy Seth didn't get booked like a total idiot in the main event of Raw
- Good taste cos of being a Seth fan :Seth


----------



## Trublez

Met Dean this year.
Older than me.
Thinks The New Day are annoying.


----------



## CJ

Closing in on 4500 posts
Should change his avi/sig back to Carol
Loves the New Day


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks the last Night of Champions numbers are due to Sting
- Thinks they should stop jobbing champions in general
- His profile has had 5,706 visits to date


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that Dolorian is not the same as a DeLorean.

has been a member for 29 days now.

does not have a flux capacitor.


----------



## DeeGirl

- A fan of Leanne Decker (I don't blame you ) 

- Big Daniel Bryan fan 

- Has recently hit the 25k posts mark. Congratulations :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes real football

from the UK ad likes Bryan :yes

used to be StupidSexyFlanders and likes Secy Leanna Decker.

Thank you for the :hb


----------



## Donnie

The one and only Shiv

Twenty Five Thousand Posts with 95% being about Bryan and the other 5% this game

Is a proud member of Team DARKLADY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know most of my posts now are in the celeb thread.

has great taste in wrestling promotions

likes Rusev and knows that what Vince is doing to him is wrong.


----------



## Donnie

Shiv now hanging and banging with the famous people (Don't forget about us Bruh)

Shares my love for ROH (Smart Man)

Now knows that Rusev's treatment is depressing as hell (Just want the Russian monster back)


----------



## Push_Miz

Owens fan .

Loves ROH .

Loves Rusev .


----------



## Donnie

Wants the Miz to be pushed 

May of marked that he had two TV matches in the past week.

Has been here since March 2014


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Friends with Chrome and so am I
- Mick Foley and Undertaker fan
- He enjoyed their epic feud back in the 90's


----------



## Dolorian

- Should yell back at Scott Steiner that he should pipe down and listen to some metal \m/
- The girl in his avatar is probably freezing
- Is a few years younger than I am


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Welcome newbie
- How the heck do you already have more post than I?
- Older than me apparently


----------



## CJ

Doesn't post much
Snowboarding Sonic
New Day fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

- More Decker than Decker
- Loves redheads
- Who doesn't?


----------



## Dolorian

- Readhead loving metalhead
- Thinks WWE doesn't needs Cena
- Made a thread sharing his idea for a Shield triple threat match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thinks waist to hip ratio is important.

likes those Suicide Girls

apparently likes pale women , as do I.

May want to do things to them beyond the pale.


----------



## CJ

Needs to stop at 3 things :woah
Needs to make a name 4 things thread 
Would probably name 5 things about people in there :reneelel


----------



## DeeGirl

- Thinks Shiv needs to make a 4 things thread 

- Leanna Decker appreciator :drose

- Has over 5k profile views


----------



## Mox Girl

- This is the first time I've posted things about you
- Is apparently a Dean Ambrose fan, awesome (Y)
- One former username is StupidSexyFlanders, love it :lmao


----------



## CJ

Formerly known as weatherwarden
Loves playing Pokemon
Owns a shit ton of Ambrose merch :vince$


----------



## Trublez

Online right now.
Probably didn't like Becky taking the pin last night.
Just like how I didn't like The New Day being made to look like GEEKS in the main event.


----------



## CJ

4500 posts
Never changing his avatar :rileylel
Probably changing his username for Christmas


----------



## Dolorian

- There are always at minimum 5 animated gifs in all his posts
- Pointed something about Trublez I was going to point out but used ninja spell to post before me
- Seems to be a fan of the red border of doom


----------



## CJ

875 posts
Started a new thread in the trivia section
Music lover


----------



## Mox Girl

- Literally posted JUST as I opened the thread, the last poster said Dolorian but wasn't by the time it loaded haha :lol (I got distracted so 3 mins passed before I posted this lol)
- Is a TNA fan
- Has 70 friends


----------



## Trublez

- The order she has them in her faves probably indicates to which degree she likes each Shield member. So Ambrose first, Rollins second etc.

- Nice Shield Tumblr gifs in her sig.

- Not jealous of Renee lol.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has changed his sig for Halloween.

Is always causing Trublez.

Joined a month after me.*


----------



## CJ

Blue text
Ace's & Eight's
TNA fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

good guy

Chief Justice of the RBR

loves gingers and wants to snap into one and a slim jim.

always hits his target


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Leanna Decker.

No Surrender.

Joined in 2011.

Shiv:

Ninja'd me

Leanna Decker, again. bama4

Part of Team Darklady

Form CASA DEL SUGAR BABY*


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd :no:
Good guy :mckinney
One the few posters who use colored text


----------



## Trublez

Tianna Gregory fan.
Once copied my avatar just because I copied CJ's.
Back to naming 4 things. :chan

Holy triple ninja lol.
Knows that Leanna Decker's eyebrow game has nothing on Emilia Clarke's.


Spoiler: eyebrows














Negs IRA apologists.


----------



## CJ

Likes eyebrows :confused
Will lose his smile if the New Day get ruined
Never changing his avatar :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes BJs more than CJs

fan of DJs

even a fan of VJs


----------



## Trublez

Waiting specifically until Christmas to change his avatar for some weird reason. :chan
Knows I'm a fan of The Rock so of course I like eyebrows. :JLC2
Should get a Laci Green avy next. :rileylol

Ninja'd me again. :eyeroll
RBR.
Team DarkLady.


----------



## Mox Girl

There was a lot of ninjas a bit ago!









- Has Seth listed as a favourite wrestler (Y)
- Had a few other usernames
- Doesn't have a favourite wrestling promotion


----------



## CJ

Huge Dean Ambrose fan
Probably owns most of his merch
Good poster :mckinney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CJ = Cuerno Jr. A hyrbrid of King Cuerno and Pentagon Jr
Wants to enter the temple of Becky
Hunting dem redheads
*


----------



## Trublez

Anime fan.
Brie Bella fan.
New Day fan.


----------



## CJ

Used to be in the red
Good guy who causes lots of trublez :no:
Doesn't have a cockney accent :WTF


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fan of the Jason movies.

Online.

Quality poster (Y)

CJ:

Ninja'd me

Another quality poster (Y)

From the Land of No Surrender.*


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd. 
Quality poster himself. 
Fan of the Sonic games.


----------



## CJ

Knows there are a lot of ninjas around :side:
Probably uses quick reply
Not a Drake fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Baby Jason
Big Wolf Daddy Cool Sexy Diesel Man Devil God
BABW




Mr Ninja
DAT BOY CUERNO JR
Gonna kick the hell out of one Donald Trump
*


----------



## CJ

Came up with most of Trublez's nicknames
Good poster :mckinney
Regular in this thread :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ulster 

Uvulas

Unbridled Decker lust


----------



## Trublez

Has a rotating sig like me.
Probably glad that freezingtsmoove is now permabanned. :rileyclap
Used to have people think that DarkLady was his alt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

full

moon 

fever


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is jealous of that straw
Is ready to take USA by storm and make the country great again
A great poster




All those Ninjas
One of them is Uncle
One of them is Baby Jason the Bad Ass Big Daddy Cool Silver Fox who is Actually a Wolf*


----------



## CJ

Owns a tree house
Like pop tarts
One of the biggest Bella fans on WF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to ride Charlotte

a Charlotte Jockey?

wants a mano a mano debate with Leanna Decker


----------



## CJ

Wrong about Charlotte :woah
Wants to get to know Jessica Sulecki & Tianna G
Fan of the Commander, especially when she's on a bike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Speaking of commanders: likes this commander






likes Tayto tortillas

is a fan of beef


----------



## CJ

155 friends :WTF2
Used to be known as Best4Bidness
KISS fan who'd like to KISS my waifu :surprise:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Hasn't changed his sig in a bit
- Chris Jericho fan (Y)
- Member of the same Seth group as me


----------



## Tony

- A Dean Ambrose girl
- Anticipates a Shield reunion
- Probably jealous of Renee


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is Jesus! lol
- Likes Girls' Generation!! Woohoo they're awesome!
- Fan of some really good wrestlers



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> - Probably jealous of Renee


A bit jealous yeah, but I don't hate her :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wishes Renee would tag her in.

international ambassador of wrestling

great addition to this thread


----------



## Trivette

Is a rep guru :yoda

got hot sigs on rotate

has [USER]DarkLady[/USER]'s back when shit goes down


----------



## SMetalWorld

- New guy here, maybe
- You don't much here
- WELCOME TO HELL!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Simon The Architect Chipmunk
Continues to dominate the scene as World Champ
Curbstomped Alvin and Theo*


----------



## Trublez

Keeps a black slave in his treehouse. :mj2
Comes up with 90% of the nicknames here.
Probably shouldn't call Jason a baby to his face. :woah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Ass Baby Wolf
Knows I would call Jason Baby and he would like it dammit! Because I am VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON!!!!
Might own this or wants it for Xmas







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Prince of PAIN :hmm Pa Pennsylvana Indiana :CENA

Is actually VKM

has gigantic grapefruits which is good because they are a good source of vitamins.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows my grapefruits are the stuff of legend. And my seed is wanted by many women that start with B! 
Knows I set mousetraps once and Virgil ate the cheese off all of them
Uncle Quagmire. Giggity
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The seed sower, Noctis Erectus

not surprised that Virgil ate the cheese as he is a rat bastard.

Believes in the *BBB* Busy Bangin' Bella.

Just got a CASA DEL SHIV special on his cp :yes


----------



## Trublez




----------



## Mox Girl

- Just posted a lot of boobs lol
- Has a few visitor messages from CJ
- Is younger than me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is younger than me

is better looking than me

lives farther south than me.

needs to develop a finishing move called the Kiwi Krusher.


----------



## Kenny

- BOOBS 
- SHIV
- BOOBS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that woman should always examine their breasts.has offered to lend a hand in this endeavor.

is a sucker for a great rack.


He is KENNY: That is all you need to know. :bow
.


----------



## CJ

Lives in a tree house :surprise:
Doesn't pay any rent :WTF2
Has over 25000 posts


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has over 45000 points.

• Has nowhere to spend them.

• Probably doesn't care.


----------



## CJ

Huge New Day fan
Huge Ziggler fan
Huge Karen Gillan fan


----------



## Mox Girl

- Was probably not happy Becky ate the pin on Raw
- Had 'CJ' in their former username
- Likes to hold grudges lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

Has Met Ambrose 

Has a high quality gif in her sig :trips5

Accept's Dean rep.


----------



## CJ

Yankees fan
Likes baking
Has changed his username a few times


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should switch to a blue border.

• Really enjoys watching Decker flip her hair.

• Is getting lazy with his three things. :hayden3


----------



## CJ

Knows there are some people I just don't know :shrug
Wants me to change my avatar to smething like this








Likes bullet points


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know the blue border would look weird after so long of the red border
- Surprising you didn't use an orange border actually!
- Has received 23,000 likes!


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows deep down that light blue would look better on CJ's avatar after using red for so long.

• Still needs an Ambrose sig.

• Might get one. :mj


----------



## CJ

Teasing making some gfx again
Will probably have over 7000 posts by the end of the year
Unicorn fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would love to be shot by Deckers bubble gun.

Still rocks the red border.

Better own a red car to go with his red border, and redhead revolution.

Extra: But cant have red text because that'd be All Red Everything which is Eva's domain.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Nikki Bella's disgusting fake tits are the best tits ever
- Doesn't mind that Nikki Bella usually looks like The Great Khali with lipstick 
- Has a silly belief that people should _"try to enjoy"_ the WWE


----------



## CJ

Thinks Nikki Bella looks like the Great Khali :WTF2
Probably hasn't eaten any meat in years
Wants to leave Egypt & move to England


----------



## DeeGirl

- Manchester United fan

- A controversial figure in the rants section 

- Named after the preeminent leader of the Indian independence movement

Edit* sorry mine was for Gandhi but @CJ beat me to it


----------



## CJ

Likes someone called mainboy
Dundee fan
Formerly known as Mr Fusion :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He wants to put the D in Decker. Leanna Ecker just doesnt sound right.

has ridden a horse, but never a horsewoman.

will achieve peace in our time by getting a piece in his time.


----------



## CJ

Thinks I've ridden a horse :nah
On early in the am
Lives on some prime real estate in Northern California


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Online
Has won some Arcade Trophies up in here
Actually it says it was Why2CJ who won them*


----------



## CJ

Needs to install plumbing in his tree house
Has probably tried every flavor of faygo at least once
One like to take a Bella buster from Brie


----------



## Donnie

Lives in the land of surrender 

Wants LEANNA DECKER to surrender 

Is the kingpin of this thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fan of Owens

Fan of Rusev

might wish he could hold Lana aloft ike that belt Rusev has in his avi.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May have seen Rusev on UpUpDownDown
Should know I found new respect for the man on there
Wants KO to be in a big WM match much like the majority of us



Uncle Ninja for the millionth time!
Is the one who was responsible for installing the plumbing in the treehouse
Also Andre The Giant is coming over for some honeycomb breakfast *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would give Brie *P*rompt *A*ccess to himself

got ninjaed by me

would like Brie to use her ninja skills on him starting with her blow dart training.

lost to Virgil in a game of hungry hungry hippos because no one is hungrier than that deadbeat.


----------



## Donnie

King Cuerno Fan 

Has been ruling shit on here since 2005

Wants to experience some Brie Mode

EDIT Shiv Nijad my ass

Has an incredible roster of Sigs 

Lives in a land of Sugar 

Would like to Shiv Becky


----------



## CJ

Knows there are ninja's everywhere in this thread
Rusev fan :rusevyes
Part of Team Fist Bump


----------



## Trublez

Wants Becky to just beat the living shit out of Paige and Charlotte already.
Jealous I'm not doing any exams. :rileylel
Always mentions how I like to cause trublez when that ISN'T TRUE AT ALL!!! :side:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Haven't seen Carol Seleme in a week :mj2
- So, I guess, Jason is the new sexy thing?
- Look at his adorable mask!


----------



## Trublez

Knows Jason is ugly as fuck. :lol
Shouldn't worry as Carol will be back soon. 
No more tits in his avy.


----------



## Gandhi

- Huge Big E fan (Y)
- The Walking Dead fan
- Sasha Banks fan (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Awesome Egyptian
- Named after a peace-leader
- Cutting a shoot promo to get over


----------



## Aizen

*Slightly scared and marveled at my Maiden gif, up the irons. (Y)

*Might want to write a song with Anna Murphy.

*Like a wildfire devastation spreads across all Galia. From Helvetia to Eburonia he has returned as black stars mark his way through the eons. :evil


----------



## CJ

Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Metalhead
Likes to hunt demons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is a Champion Jenga player

likes to play this game:









wants to play Doctor with Becky.


----------



## CJ

Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Redhead connoisseur :high5
Baseball fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Prob 75% of his points or more are from Celeb and WOW section
May have played WOW
Should play some Dungeons And Dragons with these dudes sometime






*


----------



## Donnie

Prompto Argentum 

Is a Baron Corbin Fan 

Was nice enough to rep me (Here's some back)

May enjoy D&D


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I have not actually played it myself, the board game or video game 
May be watching NXT
Tong Po Rusev fan
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Thanks for the new rep, friend 
- Wants Brie Bella, someday, to become the Divas Champion unlike that poser Charlotte
- BRIE MODE!!! She'd be great with out team.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has probably listened to all the worthwhile power metal bands 
- Blind Guardian fan
- Proudly showing a ticked on his avatar


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is probably relieved to hear that Seth's injury isn't as bad as first thought
- Still doesn't have a sig
- Liked my post about Seth in the injury thread lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

nice poster from New Zealand.

wants Dean to win the Rumble

wants to see a Shield Reunion before she turns 30.


----------



## Donnie

Has 87 thousand points 

The Master and the Ruler of Sigs 

Wishes he could lift weights like Bryan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wanted Rusev to win the Rumble last year maybe
Also Is ready to kill VKM prob
Knows Vince is outta his mind to punish people for something like that and he needs to GTFO of power*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Told me to stop hanging with Virgil but i said PApa:





may have liked Kickboxer

wants to shop at the Mai lee store.

Knows that Brie Mode is the Best Mode :yes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle SHIV the flyin GOAT
rBr4Life
Knows the takeover.... is beginning again







SOON*


----------



## Donnie

Is DRAKLADY'S main man 

Want's experience some Brie Mode

Might be watching NXT

EDIT Prompto Nijad me 

Is an awesome poster 

Has great taste in wrestlers 

May want to join the Bullet Club


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Tong Po

hopefully doesnt bleed like Mai Lee

does not look forward to Rusev the Russian Dancing Bear gimmick


----------



## Donnie

Likes Bryan Danielson 

Dislikes Vince 

Knows that I'm a real man and I only bleed like Jay Briscoe


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Remembers Age of The Fall more than likely
Marked out for Owens and Rollins segment discussing a WM match on RAW
Knows that would be a must see match after all these years now especially *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

loves Papa fritas:









Used to be a rolling stone: 




Gonna bring back the *RBR* because You cant teach that. :fuckyeah


----------



## Donnie

NEVER FORGET

Now knows I marked like a little bitch over that tease. 

Might mark for a Bella/Trish/Lita match

SHIV NIJAD MY ASS FOR THE 50000000000000000000000000000TH TIME

Is a real Shiv 

Wants to shiv both the Bella's

Will refuse to mark for a Roman/Sheamus match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that was a crazy awesome segment
Knows VKM would look like that actually worse if the fans on here got to him
Is a cool dude*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Wishes Brie won the fatal 4 way but was probably happy she didn't eat the pin
- Changed their av recently
- Posts in red

Bleh, my 3 things suck right now cos I'm sad about Seth's possible injury, I can't think straight. Sad I know lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I am worried too. Hope its just a short term injury.

she still does better 3 things than I.

does not want Sheamus to be the World Champ

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this wont keep the champ down! He is too good for that :rollins
Forever wearing the Harry Potter Invisibility Cloak
If Virgil got a hold of it we would be screwed*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is younger than me
- Been a member of WF for 10 years
- Is a member of a group called World War Ziggler lol


----------



## BruiserKC

Resides from the same land as the Sheepherders (refuse to recognize how VKM ruined them as the Bushwhackers)

Probably the biggest Dean Ambrose mark (and stalker :smile2 on this site. 

Went to an all-girls high school (and you thought you had drama in your life, lol).


----------



## Mox Girl

- From the same state as Seth :Seth
- Started watching wrestling a long time ago!
- Likes Chris Jericho (Y)



BruiserKC said:


> Probably the biggest Dean Ambrose mark (and stalker :smile2 on this site.


Not the first time I've heard that lol.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Was happy that Ambrose pinned Kevin Owens on Raw
- And also happy that Ambrose didn't lose
- Younger than I am


----------



## Dolorian

- Loves female feet (woot!)
- Has probably been listening to metal for a really long time
- Is older than Ambrose Girl but younger than me


----------



## CJ

Closing in on 1000 posts
Venom Blackbird fan
Recently befriended @Soul Cat


----------



## Mox Girl

- Almost to 900 posts
- 29.22 posts per day
- Has quite a few visitor messages from DENSPARK

EDIT: Shit NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAA









- Currently has 0 points haha
- Born in August
- Is too much of a ninja for me


----------



## CJ

Has a massive wrestling dvd collection
Starcraft
Regular in this thread :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the overlord of this thread

rules it with an iron fist

has a *C*harlotte* J*ersey on order :chlol


----------



## CJ

Seems to have a Charlotte obssesion :hmm
Hoards sugar babies in his tree house :surprise:
*RBR4LIFE*, or until he changes his avatar :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has effectively brought back the rBr!








Knows we are taking over again
Also the gif god and future US President*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wants to establish the Noctis World Order

brought back the red text

wonders who will be the XPac of the group?

Virgil can be the valet/gopher.


----------



## Dolorian

- Proud red border of doom user
- Names as many things as there are letters in his name
- Previously known as Best4Bidness


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Hasn't been tagged in any threads.

Recently joined.

Has a lot of points.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I'm a troll because I don't agree with his ridiculous beliefs
- Gets butthurt whenever someone has a different taste in women than him
- Will usually mostly become a fan of divas for their looks, rather than their talent


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*# Has sexual feelings for his cousin
# Username based on a cartoon that was based on a famous guy who was actually a pedophile
# Has an ongoing thread in RANTS on his name, where people discuss what kinda freak he is*


----------



## Trublez

Animated gif avatar of Sting.
Old school wrestling fan.
Knows The Rock is the GOAT.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hates jobbers who make fun of injures to wrestlers
Hates the Trublez those type bring
The only good Trublez comes from the Baby Wolf*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Changed avatar
- Congratz about Amazon
- My personal booker and teammate to dominate the WWE and finish off John Cena, once and for all.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Simon the architect who is going to some type of show It seems maybe a concert or wrestling
I hope you have fun
Look out for Big Dave, Alvin Ambrose, Theodore Reigns, and Theodore Tag Team Match Long PLAYA*


----------



## CJ

Man of many nicknames
*RBR4LIFE*
Has dropped the orange text & gone back to red :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl

- His likes counter has 666 in it :O
- According to his profile, he's looking at the Keep A Word, Change A Word thread
- Is online on WF a lot!

My brain is broken this morning...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May one day be a part of the rBr
Is an awesome Dean fan
Knows Dean and Roman should tear it up in the finals at Survivor Series *


----------



## CJ

Prodigal Son
Prompto Argentum avatar :hmm
Needs to ditch the orange & fully embrace the RBR


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Emoticons, emoticons everywhere
- Interests... holding grudges?
- Yikes! I sure hope I won't be in his bad side.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BASKETBALLS DONT HOLD GRUDGES
Simon has one for Big Dave
Not Batista either*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for more FF XV news
- Is preaching the red border of doom doctrine
- Also enforcing the bolded red text of doom


----------



## CJ

Likes using the word doom 
Still has no sig
Prefers his women to have tattoos


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably doesn't knows that I am not a fan of sigs because they slow down the forum specially those large animated ones (increase page load time)
- Is quite correct about my women's preference
- Has a rather even give and take ratio of likes


----------



## Mox Girl

- Probably doesn't like my sig lol cos it has quite a few gifs in it :lol
- In NZ, it's his one month anniversary on WF cos it's November 6 here
- Passed 900 posts!


----------



## CJ

Living in the future :surprise:
Biggest Ambrose fan on WF :mckinney
Disappointed Rollins won't be at Mania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

sad about Seth.

sad that Lanna's tattoos translate as* Y0U SHALL NOT PASS!!!*

The GOAT poster of this thread :fact


----------



## Mox Girl

- Last person to rep me (thanks!!)
- Funny Kofi gif in sig
- In a group about Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know that kiwis originated in China but New Zealand improved them

has never surfed. I'd be afraid of dharks, personally.

is crestfallen over Seth's injury,but hopes this opens a door for Dean.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- THANK YOU!!!
- Decker on bicycle
- 3 comments this time


----------



## Jhunt

simonitro said:


> - THANK YOU!!!
> - Decker on bicycle
> - 3 comments this time


Lives in awesome country.
Likes comics, that's awesome.
Eluveitie fan, cool band.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- New victi... ehem... new user on this thread.
- Likes Wednesday from Addams Family
- HELLO!!!


----------



## Dolorian

- Attacked a new user of this thread
- Definitely headbangs on a regular basis \m/
- Blind Guardian is his favorite band


----------



## CJ

Has sigs turned off
900+ posts
Metal fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the higher power of this thread

likes darts mucho

probably was a fan of Rapunzel.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has Batman & Robin running currently in his sig
- Is currently offline, even though he just posted in this thread 2 minutes ago
- Joined on the 13th of a month, best day of the month to join on


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl

Is upset about Seth 

Is hoping Dean somehow wins the belt

Will be at WM32


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would love Rusev and Lana to become the top heels after Rusev wins the tournament.

knows Lana looks killer in heels.


Wouldnt mind seeing Owens be the champ either.

knows this dude will get it, though:reigns2 :cuss:


----------



## Donnie

Knows I would mark like a bitch and spam WF if Rusev was to get the belt 








BRUH..

Gives amazing rep (sadly I've never been Shived by Shiv )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May one day soon get repped by me.

hope you are not averse to nudity because Virgil wants me to send out all his selfies. :shocked:

Is on the lone road, destination Lana. :yum:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Never stopped believing in the power of the rBr BROTHER!
Knows we dominate at the gym like D Bry
Knows Virgil dominates at the Olive Garden like Virgil*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Collected $2000 worth of cool shit from Amazon
- Bragging about it
- Does better booking than Vince


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows its a cool site (Points2Shop) 
Should check it out
Architect of a dream, bringer of nightmares #HEELSIMON*


----------



## Vox Machina

• PS4 Cloud in avatar.

• Gloating about Amazon stuff.

• Is super excited for either Reigns or Sheamus as champion.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Considers Prompto as PS4 Cloud
Knows Prompto has more personality
Knows NEW DAY ROCKS. I cannot wait to get that shirt lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big PApa Pump of the *RBR*

no sympy for Virgil 

will make Brie holla, *Brie Mode *so we can hear her.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know I originally put Discount PS4 Cloud, but I didn't wanna be mean.

• Is getting the New Day shirt I'm getting.

• FEELS the POWAH.

Shiv :tenay

• Big Bang Theory fan... or just appreciates the Flash joke.

• Hates Virgil.

• Has a 33.3% chance of getting Ninja'd next time.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Awesome sig, Seth's face is everything in it :lmao
- AJ Lee profile pic
- Hasn't given any likes at all but has received loads


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ninjad
Knows the big Bad Booty Daddy/Big PApa Pump is here to do pushups on the throats of the non believers in New Day's POWA
Wants to beat me as Ziggler in 2k16

Dean the ninja now!
Is intrigued by Survivor Series
Will miss Rollins like many of us


*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Papa Pump that likes Bayley's rump. :banderas

Told Virgil he was going to get him a recliner but got him this instead:









spread more seed than Johnny Appleseed


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows all the ladies want me to go behind and do the bump and grind








rBr gets all the ladies baybayy and all the titles
Knows we are the greatest thing to ever enter your treehouses via a computer screen*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No one laughs at his boner. Unlike Joker, and Virgil









wants some up close twin magic at the tree house.

brought the *RBR* back, but whose side are they on?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we are in control
Knows the mega harem are ready for a party with us, the tree house will be rocking
Also knows I am workin off because I wanna beat up a fat summabitch




*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Prefers Cody Rhodes' original character over Stardust?
- Is glad Bayley is NXT Women's Champion
- Has had loads of usernames in the past


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Perhaps is upset about Seth Rollins' situation
- Maybe more opportunities for both Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns?
- Attending Wrestlemania 32


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should party at the Treehouse :yes

wouldnt mind a final Taker title run.

chants in dead languages.


----------



## Kratosx23

Just wrote probably the most ridiculous statement I've heard all week when he said "more opportunities for Roman Reigns". If only, right?

Has a ticket of some kind in his avatar.

Points: 3,714

EDIT ~ Ninja'd me.

Has a rotating sig where one image is a guy staring at the ass of easily WWE's most attractive woman. Pretty much the only one, actually.

TEAM DARKLADY


----------



## Donnie

Is a fan of the Flash 

Would smile if Bray somehow wins the World Title

Wishes the Wyatt Family would abduct Vince and feed him to some gators


----------



## Dolorian

- Certainly a Rusev fan
- Probably bummed that Rusev is injured
- May or may not have liked the whole Lana/Summer storyline they dropped Rusev in


----------



## Mox Girl

- 888 likes received
- 29 posts per day
- Turned off sigs but is missing out on mine lol :lol (just kidding I understand that some people don't like them)


----------



## Trublez

Is online right now.
Extremely upset about Seth just like me. 
Knows I got really angry at some stupid poster last night.


----------



## CJ

Ditched Jason ut
Sad that Rollins is injured
5000 posts before the end of the year


----------



## Mox Girl

- Dislikes JBL just like me (based off what you said in that 'little things that annoy you' thread)
- Has kept the same sig for a bit now
- Is whored out on rep


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Username suggests they might be one of those creepy overly obsessed tumblr girls...

But cant be because she's from New Zealand and is therefor awesome.

Still coming down from the excitement of the All Blacks going back to back at the World Cup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

breasts

Brock

Bella

doing post doctoral research at Fearless U.


----------



## CJ

Still posting 4 things in the Name 3 things thread :hutz
Needs to take maths lessons from Scott Steiner :benson
Needs to stop telling me Flash spoilers :bunk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I never told you Flash spoilers: :cuss: Iris dies :fingerscrossed

likes toast but likes this style better: 






is distressed that Seth is going to miss Mania.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So many posts.

Yes. Yes. Yes.

Decker.


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably an Eva Marie fan
- Hates Seth Rollins
- Mortal enemy


----------



## CJ

Probably glad there'll soon be a new WWEWHC :Rollins2
Left New Zealand to attend Fearless University Australia :nikki
Maryse fan

Dolorian

Likes the BTTF movies but is named after a doom metal band (Y)
Knows I should always hit preview in this thread
Has sigs turned off


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Christmas in July


likes Cancun in winter

Likes CJ in Summer :summer2


----------



## CJ

Wrong about all 3 things :reneelel
Probably planning a blueberry muffin binge :woah
Will miss Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

sorry I meant to say he spent all summer in Charlotte :bryanlol

likes his Taytos like his women zesty with a little tang.

just likes muffins of any variety, especially a cherry one.


----------



## CJ

Likes the Ric Flair tribute act :surprise:
Thinks I eat muffins :nah
Likes to spoil Gotham for me :no:


----------



## Trublez

Hates spoilers.
Hates Becky being booked like a moron.
Won't change his avy.


----------



## CJ

Loves Carol smilies
Changed his avatar :mckinney
London lad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has never been spoiled by me

was spoiled by all those sugar daddys he ate at Halloween.

is a fan of Fargo and maybe Faygo


----------



## Gandhi

- Enjoys eating Pizzas
- Enjoys Abigail Ratchford's bum (Y)
- Enjoys the idea of Bray Wyatt being champion


----------



## CJ

Man U fan
Named after a cartoon character
Posts a lot in Rants


----------



## Vox Machina

• Moved from Laos to Northern Ireland.

• Is sad, like me, about Rollins. :jose

• Almost has 46000 points.


----------



## Trublez

Has so many visitor messages.
One and only member of the *B*lue *B*order *R*evolution.
A BBR/Legit BOSS fanboy? :wink2:


----------



## CJ

Closing in on 10000 points
Liked those Carol smilies I made him
Member of the Black Border Revolution :surprise:


----------



## Gandhi

- Almost always mentioned how I'm a Man U fan when saying things about me on this thread
- Rarely (probably never) posts paragraphs on this forum
- Is getting sick of Charlotte sticking to her father's legacy


----------



## Trublez

- Gets mad at people for not being a vegan or something like that. :rileylol

- Shouldn't get on CJ's bad side because he hold grudges plus he has a gun and knows how to use it. :rileyclap

- Feuding with like 100 people in rants currently. :woah


----------



## Gandhi

- Realizes all vegans who are vegan for ethical reasons are pissed off we don't live in a vegan world
- Doesn't realize I'm not afraid of CJ :vince
- The Walking Dead fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Egypt.

Soccer fan.

Vegan, more meat for me.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks vegans who have compassion for animals and want others to have compassion for animals are being _"arrogant"_
- Thinks a person saying Nikki Bella is a good John Cena cocksucker is John Cena hating :lmao
- Thinks Nikki Bella working hard means anything despite her still being garbage in the ring


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Kinda proves my point by being arrogant.

Doesn't understand that people can be annoyed by the arrogance exuded by vegans but still fell compassion for animals. Vegans cant just be vegans you have to let the entire world know and criticize anyone who isnt.

Proves another point by hating on Nikki cause she doesn't fit the indy geek mantra.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks being proud of being a vegan who cares deeply about innocent sentient beings is _"arrogant"_ when the stance isn't an exaggerated value in it's stance considering it is blatantly the moral/compassionate stance

- Thinks you can have compassion for animals whilst also funding the discrimination & torture of innocent animals, you know, like a person thinking you can have compassion for women but also support wife beating

- Thinks I give a shit about indy wrestlers/divas when in truth many people and I see through and dislike Nikki because she's garbage in the ring (and she's ridiculously ugly too  ).


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes football
- Doesn't have much information
- I added you to my friend's list


----------



## Trublez

Should have just let the Gandhi/EvaMaryse argument continue as it was entertaining and I love trublez. opcorn 
Likes metal music.
Added me to his friend list a little while ago.


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably named after a musician
- Finds Carol Seleme attractive
- His profile has been visited 2,154 times


----------



## Al Borland

n00bie

Evidently posts a shit ton

Standard hot chick avy :avb3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I dont think so, Tim.

from Nova Scotia

fan of the Bullet Club


----------



## Aizen

*Might get a colored usertitle by the end of the year.

*Is not really happy at how Gotham handled The Joker situation when Cameron was killing it, literally. 

*Knows that I like Hall & Oates. :hmm:


----------



## CJ

Real Madrid fan :rusevyes
Big music fan
Recently watched Beyond the Black Rainbow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Real Becky fan

wants an RBR reunion match at Mania

probably ate some salt and vinegar Taytos this morning.


----------



## CJ

Knows Salt & vinegar & Ready Salted are the WOAT Tayto flavors :tripsscust
Wants to see Charlotte drop the Diva's title & become Becky's sidekick 
Most posts in the celeb thread :surprise:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the rBr are reclaiming whats theirs including Baby Wolf! COME HOME!!!! 








Invisible forever 
2-Sweet forever













Dat Boy is also rBr 4-Life
Hulk Hogan of the rBr
Wants a Becky Lynch leg drop
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hailing from Parts Anywhere

brought the* RBR* and sexy back

said more curses to Virgil than PAPA Shango


----------



## Mox Girl

- His birthday is 10 days after mine!
- Member of a Roman hate group
- Friends with 155 people


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is amazing at word play and acronyms and everything in between
One super smart Uncle who has taught me many lessons
Better speaker than Abraham Lincoln and more honest too



DEAN!
DEAN! DEAN!
DEAN DEAN DEAN!!! *


----------



## CJ

*RBR4LIFE*
VP
Really likes Final Fantasy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has a Final Fantasy to take on Final Boss Leanna Decker

likes breakaway bars

would rather give Becky his Milky Way. :curry2


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has 90 pages of visitor messages
- 31.96 posts per day
- 88,000 points (I still don't get what those are used for but anyway :lol)


----------



## CJ

1650 posts
From the same country as Russell Crowe, Danielle Cormack & Alan Dale
Is a Lunatic Fringette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Chipotle Jerky

needs to send me some of these , Why?








Bcause he is a Culinary Jefe. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Sharpens his Shiv on a rock

Would be very angry if it rained because his Shiv would rust 

Wants some Muffins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I like all variety of muffins.

is a member of team fist bump

wouldnt mind Lana fisting his member. :curry2


----------



## Donnie

Probably keeps his Muffins and Shivs in separate rooms 

Is the bodyguard of DARKLADY

Knows that what Lana and I have is special (Please don't tell Rusev, dude has been through enough)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has nine friends and I am included in this elite group! :fuckyeah

likes Rod Serling 

would love to get Lana to learn to appreicate his rod and The Twilight Zone too.


----------



## CJ

Batman & Robin being chased by the Flash :WTF2
Good friend :mckinney
Has a different SHIV for each day of the week :woah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes *C*offee. Some call it *J*ava.

is past mdight where he is

Follows the rules from gremlins to never eat or get wet after midnight.

Will disregard these rules when it comes to Decker.


----------



## CJ

Way wrong about the coffee :no:
Keeps posting 4 things :WHYYY
Looking forward to a potential Big Show WWEWHC run now Seth is out :woah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that the Big Show is the real future, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nah

when he is the CIC, soldiers will stand at attention for him

He already stands at attention flor Becky.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Isn't doing more than 3 things as much as before
- #TEAMPALE 
- Longing for the days of WCW


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Dave is Illuminati Confirmed
The GOAT Chipmunk Simon
Almost as old as me on here*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

old timer with that whisker biscuit beard: *PApa* Smurf?









is the arch enemy of Gargamel and Virgil.

*P*retty *A*wesome poster who likes *P*ert *A*sses.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Join date makes me feel like a baby on here haha
- On the other hand, his age makes me feel a bit old :lol
- Really loves red borders!

EDIT: NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

- Has a chick with nice boobs on his sig right now
- WTF his av didn't load, my internet is weird
- Ninjaed me dammit!!


----------



## Vox Machina

• Got ninja'd. :hayden3

• Changed up her sig.

• Older than SHIV. :ambrose4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Unicorns.

The New Day.

Anime.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Nikki Bella fan
- I sense a feud between EvaMaryse vs. Prompto Argentum on who's the better sister.
- I'll be the guest referee... THE CHIPMUNK!!!


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is moving soon?

• Has a ticket for a avatar.

• Should know Brie is the winner undoubtedly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*#TeamBrie :fuckyeah
One of the best sigs
Wants to play a video game with Xavier Woods :woo*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know I am on Team Brie as well!
- Is a Prodigal Son
- Is likely happy that Owens is IC champ!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Accepts Dean Ambrose Rep
Knows I am always too lazy to add images to my reps or I would
ON THE ROAD TO WRRRRRRRRRRRRUSLEMANIA!
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is training for our 2/3 fall. submissions are welcome match with The Bellas.

has some *P*ump *A*ction ready to counter Brie Mode

may borrow Val Venis's finisher for our special challenge match.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- The road to Wrestlemania starts on "Name 3 things about the above poster."
- TeamNikki vs. TeamBrie in a 2 out 3 falls
- Simon, The Chipmunk, Nitro will be the special guest referee.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is likely excited about whatever that ticket is for
- Only has a little over 200 posts more than I do
- Likes all three Shield members, so is on my good side :agree:


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably doesn't have me on her good side because I'm not the biggest fan of Reigns. :hmm

• Posts in the Wrestlemania travel thread a lot.

• Has found a new home in this thread.


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that I told everybody that a Shield Triple Threat would not happen at WrestleMania 32 and nobody listened to me. :cole

Likes Japanese cartoons

Has a user title where the implied end of the phrase is "if you back it up"


----------



## Mox Girl

- Was probably not pleased to see Bray Wyatt lose to Roman Reigns at HIAC
- Has possibly the most posts I've seen on WF so far
- Is a HOF inductee, according to rep


----------



## CJ

Changed her sig
Probably disappointed she won't get to see Rollins at Mania
Likes to dye her hair red :mckinney


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes red hair like me. 

• Should switch to the blue border Decker now.

• Will probably have 50000 points by next week.


----------



## Donnie

CJ

Is susceptible to red heads 

46 thousand points 

Has never followed a train, but would gladly follow LEANNA DECKER

NINJAD by Soul Cat 

Like Anime (Like Me)

Six thousand posts 

Has an incredible Sig.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

probably a fan of Steenerico.


probably a fan of Age of the Fall.

knows that BOLA is always awesome.


----------



## Donnie

Knows that I live and bleed Steenerico.

Is probably an Arn Anderson fan

May of laughed that WWE can book a tournament on the fly, yet TNA needs 5 months to plan one


----------



## CJ

Closing in on 1000 posts
Huge Rusev fan :rusevyes
PWG fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may be a Starbuck's regular

probably liked the reboot of Battlestar Gal;activ over the original

dressed liked Chris Jericho to celebrate the Millennium arriving.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Has about a 100 rotating signatures
- Not much of a fan of Roman Reigns
- Lana Del Rey fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the nicest posters on this forum
- Enjoys kicking statues in the testes
- Is not online right now


----------



## CJ

Offline
Fan of Star Fox
Very shy


----------



## Trublez

Online.
Never quotes anyone to state he disagrees.
Should tell me how the *RBR* is "back" all of a sudden when he's had the same avy for like a year now.


----------



## CJ

Self confessed troublemaker :surprise:
WF's number 1 Carol Seleme fan
Huge fan of The Manchester United :lol




Trublez said:


> Online.
> Never quotes anyone to state he disagrees.
> Should tell me how the *RBR* is "back" all of a sudden when he's had the same avy for like a year now.


I disagree :rileylel


----------



## Push_Miz

Hot sig ( love redheads ) .
Never surrender  .

Lifetime prenimum member .


----------



## Mox Girl

- Somebody I haven't seen on this thread before
- Should know that Miz was extremely nice when I met him 
- Is from Italy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is a Fringette.


Has a spot reserved in my 2016 sig rotation.

Would scream so loudly if Dean won the World title, that I could hear it all the way across the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## CJ

Wants Bryan to return :yes
Wants Charlotte to gtfo :reneelel
Wants to add AG to his sig :hmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I cant say no to a rack attack.

waiting for the other shoe to drop.

wants the anatomically correct Leanna Decker Barbie for Christmas


----------



## SMetalWorld

- 2 Leanna Decker fans one after the other
- Has 155 friends
- Doesn't find a match between John Cena and Undertaker interested since the streak is broken and I do agree. John Cena would, literally, bury Undertaker alive if so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is a New Year Baby.

has a ticket to something which I cannot read as my eyesight truly does suck.

lives in some country called Canada. My have tried their bacon.


----------



## Trublez

Shown offline but probably online lurking under the guise of invisible mode.
If he had a dollar for everytime I've mentioned he was invisible he'd probably be richer than Bill Gates by now. :lmao
Jessica Sulecki fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- RETURN OF CAROL SELEME
- She kicked Jason's ass
- Lollipop!


----------



## Mox Girl

- Was likely a DX fan at some point
- Appreciates Roman Reigns yay!
- Interesting former username


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Saddened about Seth Rollins' injury.

Would probably be happy if Dean Ambrose won the tournament.

Would also be happy if Reigns won the tournament too.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes a lot of the same wrestlers as me
- Location is Suplex City, Bitch
- Really loves Sonic


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably knows adding "ette" to Fringe is unnecessary, but did it anyway.

• Probably doesn't know she should use the gif at the bottom of her sig as her avatar.

• Almost 5000 points. Too bad they're meaningless. :yay


----------



## Chrome

Has been premium for about a year now
Has an amusing New Day/Rollins sig


----------



## CJ

Made a Jake The Snake smilie :mark:
Niko Bellic fan
Wants to go bowling with his couisin Roman


----------



## Mox Girl

- Black and white av, but colour sig
- Probably knows way more about TNA than I do
- Hopes Becky Lynch gets a push sometime soon


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Rugby World Cup Winner
SHIELD fan
Front row seat at WM*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes collages.

• Makes jabronis humble.

• Purveyor of :facts.


----------



## Punkhead

New Day fan.

Active in Anime thread.

Great profile picture.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes CM Punk (Y)
- Halloweenish sig
- Over 10,000 posts!


----------



## Vox Machina

• Instead of changing her avatar, she simply removed that awesome gif in her sig. :tenay

• Lowkey told Punkhead to change his sig.

• Missed out on an opportunity to say "over 9000."


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know I got told off for my sig being too big and got told to remove that gif at the bottom lol
- Joined in the same year as I did
- Doesn't like to give out likes


----------



## Donnie

Dislikes The New Day

Will break WF if Dean wins the belt

Understands what I mean if I say "g'day mate"


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Kevin Owens fan.

Lives on the lone road.

Online.*


----------



## Donnie

Is ready LU season 2

Has an incredible list of favourite wrestlers.

Is living in SUPLEX CITY BITCH


----------



## CJ

Big Dave fan
Hates the Uso's entrance
Fan of the Bulgarian Brute :rusevyes


----------



## Donnie

CJ 

never followed a train but would follow Leanna Decker on one

Is the Master and Ruler of this thread 

Can name 10000 things about Shiv


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Gaining momentum in this thread
- TEAM FIST BUMP 4 LYFE
- Getting used to the MADNESS HERE!!!


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Holk Hogan is the biggest name in wrestrling of all time
- Would call bullshit on anyone saying the same about John Cena
- Make_The_Grade is his most recent friend


----------



## Trublez

Older than I imagined.
Seth fan.
Been on here for about a month but he posts really frequently so it probably feels a lot longer for him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

younger than I imagined

less Mexican than I imagined. Adios Motherfucker, indeed.

has his own production company, but will he make porn?


----------



## Donnie

Started his own "Yes-Revolution" with a few Female friends 

Is a lifetime WF member and Lifetime Shiv 

Will take Bryan's place in the tournament, so he can fight Roman Reigns


----------



## CJ

Part of Team Fist Bump
Travels alone
KO fan


----------



## Trublez

Is a student who would probably be more suited to Graphic Design rather than Business.
Younger than me.
Doesn't know that 30% of the profits he makes from the gif thread go to me. :rileylol


----------



## Mox Girl

- Never runs out of things to say about people
- Would like to go to Starbucks with Leanna
- Will miss Seth

EDIT: NINJA!!!

- Is full of trublez
- Is younger than I am
- Probably hated it when Beth Phoenix lost to Kelly Kelly numerous times back in 2011 :lol


----------



## CJ

Regular in here :JLC3
Going to Mania 32 :mckinney
Changed her sig


----------



## Dolorian

- Valuable contributor to the Celebrity pictures thread
- Steadfast on his stance about the red border
- Likes using animated gifs when mentioning things about the above poster


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Hope you liked the song that I've sent you
- Team Feet
- Upset about Seth Rollins' situation


----------



## Bushmaster

-still in Vancouver, BC

-avatar is a pic of him holding some kind of ticket. Concert or WWE event :hmm: 

-a fan of each of the former Shield guys


----------



## Born of Osiris

Part of the #SunBros 

Loves Fallout 

Loves making me bleed with claws.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Kamelot fan... awesome
- Had so many usernames
- Likes violent game.... who fucking doesn't?


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably likes Kamelot best with the original singer
- Also loves violent games
- Still holding on to that ticket


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has had the same av since he joined?
- Is an artist, going by one of the groups he's joined
- Doesn't like John Cena


----------



## Trublez

Likes John Cena.
Has a huge collection of WWE merch and DVDs IIRC.
Would probably make constant Tumblr gifs of Ambrose if she knew how to.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has had quite a few former usernames
- Just hit 3000 likes
- Has people asking in visitor messages who various girls are in his sigs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

La Chica Del Dean.

accepts Dean Ambrose rep.

Is Monday afternoon where she is.

taking over this thread! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know it's actually Monday evening, 8pm 
- Will always be more a master of this thread than me
- Has had that Daniel av for awhile now, but I don't think it always rotated? Lol


----------



## CJ

Changes her sig a lot
Still a Dean Ambrose girl
Fan of 80's music


----------



## Trublez

Never changing avatar.
Red usertitle and red border.
Closet Velvet Sky fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*TRUBLEmakin wolf




Makes quality posts all over the forum to make up for the trouble he causes in here!! 
Offline*


----------



## DeeGirl

- Has been on WF for over a decade :clap

- Bella fan

- likes to buy stuff from Amazon


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Manchester United fan
- Not much of a Rooney fan, eh?
- Has 42 friends... I'll add you too.


----------



## DeeGirl

- Recently added me on WF

- Living in Vancouver (for now ) 

- Posts roughly 200 times per year if my calculations are correct


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Loves Ned Flanders
Was once bullied by negs
8000+ posts in over a year*


----------



## Lm2

loves classic wrestling
has been here since 2012
sting is his homeboy


----------



## Mox Girl

- First time I've seen them in this thread
- Bearded Brock Lesnar in av
- From Canada


----------



## DeeGirl

- Loves Dean Ambrose

- From New Zealand 

- Going to WrestleMania 32. Enjoy it


----------



## Aizen

*Currently in a full blown crisis in the Premier League predictions. :side:

*After slipping off his couch while standing on it to hang a painting of Ferguson and hitting his head on the edge of a couch he came off with the idea of a Film.

*He later found out his idea was stole it by Spielberg/Hollywood and what we all know as Back to the Future.


----------



## CJ

Regular in the celeb thread :JLC3
Football fan
Had the same sig for a long time


----------



## Dolorian

- Like playing the keep a word, chaneg a word game
- Probably excited for what happens tonight at RAW
- But is probably bummed about no Rollins tonight


----------



## DeeGirl

- Joined the forum last month

- Approcahing the 1,000 post mark 

- A username that reminds me of DeLorean :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Watches Soccer.

Joined in August 2014.

From The UK.*


----------



## CJ

Calls Football soccer :hmm
Still posting in blue
Still has the most favorites on the forum :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows the difference between football and soccer
- Has probably posted some lovely images in the Celebrity pictures thread that I have yet to check out
- Is Team Pale + Team Redhead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

puts the Do in DoLorian.

has 13 friends

has turned off sigs, but might get turned on my my sigs.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has received more likes than he's given
- Has posted a LOAD in only 2 years
- Joined when The Shield were ruling WWE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has Ambrose's back, or front if necessary. 

Dean is her fave of The Shield triumvirate.

wonders where Old Zealand is :aries2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Kicked Virgil's ass in Altered Beast and made him cry
Wearing the invisibility cloak
Stole it from Harry Potter because he sucks and European magic is GARBAGE according to New Day*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Hey, you have returned
- Can our mighty force be able to stop the Brothers of Destruction?
- We can beat Cena, anyday.


----------



## Dolorian

- Really liked Taker's segment tonight
- Wants to beat Cena
- Still holding on to that ticket


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is currently offline
- Is on the same level of rep more or less cos of the rep quote
- Has 13 friends, 13 is a good number


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

does not have triskaidekaphobia


is a very upbeat poster which I find charming. :mckinney

would support an Ambrose heel turn.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Really loves Daniel Bryan
- Doesn't share my music taste except for Lana Del Rey
- Used to not SHIV, but now does?


----------



## CJ

Regular in this thread :JLC3
Rollinite :rollins
Born in July :eva2


----------



## Vox Machina

• Needs to chill with the hair flipping. anda

• Definitely thought of Leanna Decker after seeing I posted a panda.

• Probably knew that I knew that he'd think of that.


----------



## CJ

Loves those bullet points
Doesn't like hair flipping :WTF2
Overthinks things


----------



## Trublez

Probably frustrated AF seeing Paige destroy Becky again.
Recently helped me out with a forum issue.
Knows people start on me for no reason in the WWE sections and even in this thread yet constantly says I like to cause trouble. :dahell


----------



## CJ

Thinks he's persecuted :rileylel
Knows I don't mind helping my friends :eva2
Would like to lick Carol's lollipop :lol


----------



## Vox Machina

• Causing trouble with Trublez, which will cause him to cause more trouble.

• Knows that he definitely copied how I laid out my sig. :mj

• Using that Eva smiley too much. :benson


----------



## CJ

Thinks our sig layouts are similar :aries2
Only person I've seen using that Panda smilie in a long time
Used to be named after a sword


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't know I was referring to Trublez there.

• Used to be named y2cj or something. I forget. :maisie2

• Wants to shoot at Decker.


----------



## CJ

Has a terrible memory :no:
One of the biggest Ziggler fans on the forum
Still hasn't given out any likes :surprise:


----------



## Trublez

Has the most posts in this thread.
Bored by the last 2 episodes of Walking Dead.
Rep whore.



Soul Cat said:


> • Knows that he definitely copied how I laid out my sig. :mj


Chrome had that layout on his old sig before you did, so if anything, I copied him, which I didn't.


----------



## CJ

Using a black border instead of a superior red border :tripsscust
Still managing to keep the doors open & the lights on at TBZ productions
Bored by TWD too


----------



## Trublez

Obsessed with red borders.
Is a gif making wizard.
Sleeps with a gun under his pillow.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should use a blue border. 

• Should go back to his Carol Cherry Bomb avatar.

• Protests too much regarding the sig layout. :gaga1


----------



## CJ

Trying to make blue borders a thing :maisie3
Plays Mafia
Huge Dog Ziggler fan


----------



## DeeGirl

- A regular in this thread

- Has a cousin who married someone from Dundee 

- From the Land of No Surrender


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

probably liked Rooney's involvement on RAW.

likes football, but what about foosball?

from some mythical land called the UK...allegedly. I heard it's a place that causes all sorts of audio distortion with wrestling, if it even exists at all.


----------



## Trublez

Is an American that didn't refer to European football as soccer. (Y)
Will soon have 100,000 points. :woah
An uncle with an extremely dirty mind. :no:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You have edited the last post!
- Naughty! Naughty!
- University student


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably listened to Draconian's new album already
- Still in Canada...for now!
- Seems like he has yet to use that ticket


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Online.

New to this forum.

Has a lot of rep already. *


----------



## CJ

Offline
Hyped for LU season 2
Still residing in Suplex City


----------



## Trublez

Online.
Might be a regular Starbucks customer likes his waifu.
Just ate some steak & potatoes.


----------



## CJ

Browses the food thread
Accused of copying SC's sig layout :surprise:
Carol Seleme's biggest fan


----------



## Trublez

Knows I didn't copy anyone's sig layout. ut
Has had more things named about him than anyone else in this thread.
Watches GoT.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Usually has good opinions. 

Is probably missing Seth Rollins already.

Knows I'm starting to miss him too.







*


----------



## Trublez

Knows that Mania without Seth is depressing as fuck. :mj2
Looking at his sig at least he has something to look forward to. 
Blue font crew 4 lyfe.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- We all seem to miss Seth Rollins
- It's okay... we hope for his speedy recovery
- Everything's gonna be alright!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hopefully :mj2

Knows a face Seth Rollins would be great, if done right.

Knows WWE probably won't do it right :mj2*


----------



## CJ

Massive Sonic fan
Flair fan
Blue text forever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fan of Mayor McCheese

likes Justified

is Clearly Jealous that I get to see the new Flash tonight. SPOILER ALERT :reneelel


----------



## Kratosx23

Is going to "Enter Zoom" tonight.

Knows that episode name sounds like the name of a speedster porno. 

Should also know that Zoom is Eddie Thawne. Not a spoiler, but it is because I'm right.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Likes Video Games
- Fellow Canadian
- Formerly known as Pyro


----------



## Mox Girl

- Wrote 'repped in peace' on his last rep to me haha
- First visitor message has feet in it
- Thinks Rock should main event Mania 32 going by a group he joined


----------



## Aizen

*Has fainted so many times at marveling Ambrose’s smile just like Cena winning titles. :side:

*A Lunatic Fringette as ferocious as a Curb Stomp and powerful as a Superman punch she awaits for a Shield reunion. 

*She will Break the Walls Down and GTS every one of those crazy Ambrose fans like a Black Widow. :evil


----------



## Mox Girl

- Did an awesome job with listing 3 things using the fave wrestlers listed in my profile!
- Has been on WF for over 2 years, yet only has 700 posts
- Slightly creepy eye avatar


----------



## Dolorian

- Would probably like the album that creepy eye avatar is from
- Doesn't wants Ambrose joining the Authority
- Has received a lot more likes than she has given


----------



## Stung like Sting

likes day dreaming..
likes guns and roses...
likes fat chicks dancing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Cara Delevigne

almost has 1,000 posts

has a lucky number 13 friends

*OOPS*

ninjaed by Stung like Sting

member for two months

is in rep purgatory

has made zero friends


----------



## Dolorian

- Should invest more points in the evasion ability to avoid being ninjaed so often
- Has DarkLady on his team
- Needs to take control of the smiley population on the visitor messages on his profile


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*All new Avy
Coming up on 1000 posts
Gonna whoop Steiner's ass someday*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

drinks Plenty of Alcohol before he watches RAW.

wants a hair vs hair match vs Trump.

knows that Farley could have done a kick ass Trump impersonation.


----------



## Chrome

Also drinks plenty of alcohol before watching Raw :benson
Got all the sugar
Is happy to see :kaep benched


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I always loved Farley's Newt Gingrich stuff
Knows Newt > Trump
Knows Bernie Sanders or CJ should win it




CM Chrome
#TEAMFEET
One fugged up sig gif. I approve.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Got ninja'ed 
- Probably missed the Bellas on Raw this week
- Has quite a few visitor messages from Soul Cat


----------



## CJ

Online
Looking forward to seeing Dean Ambrose at Mania
Probably likes rugby


----------



## Dolorian

- Can never be ninja'ed
- Fellow lifetime premium member (woot!)
- Birthday already passed this year


----------



## CJ

Went premium :nice
Animated avatar (Y)
Hasn't customized his usertitle yet


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

Ninja'd


----------



## CJ

Lives in France
Got ninja'd
Not a fan of SCSA


----------



## DeeGirl

- Newcastle United fan (I feel bad for you CJ :lol)

- Got my Dens Park reference 

- almost 50 thousand WF points. If only we could spend them :cuss:


----------



## CJ

From the only part of the UK that didn't qualify for Euro 2016 ( I feel bad for you )
Named after a football stadium
Rollinite :rollins


----------



## Dolorian

- Master ninja
- Previously known as why2cj
- Leanna just keeps spinning on his profile


----------



## CJ

Needs a profile pic of his own :benson
Rapidly closing in on 1000 posts
Likes Doom Metal


----------



## Trublez

TNA fan.
Jelly that I don't have any upcoming exams. 
Probably offline studying somewhere.


----------



## Dolorian

- Added some new decor to his sig
- Has gone by several user names before
- Is approaching 10,000 points


----------



## DeeGirl

- Has just hit the 1,000 post mark :woo

- Has just went premium :woo

- Needs to get a sig


----------



## Trublez

Recently went premium.
Has very specific music tastes.
Finally has sigs turned on. :woo

Ninja'd me.
Football fan.
From the UK.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lifetime Member :woo

Fellow Jay Lethal fan. :JLC3

A uni student.*


----------



## CJ

Probably won't be watching Euro 2016 
Jay Lethal fan among many others
Likes poker


----------



## Trublez

Annoyed at WWE creative.
Doesn't drink.
Thinks Becky is more charismatic than Sasha.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Has a Skyy John quote
- Jason vs. Carol Seleme in a Machete and Shorts on a Pole Match at Wrestlemania
- Trublez will interfere.


----------



## Dolorian

- Played the ninja card
- Probably hasn't heard new Draconian album
- Was previously an Evil_Gentleman


----------



## SMetalWorld

- No, I still haven't
- Have so much to catch up on, actually
- Still an awesome metalhead


----------



## Trublez

Would enjoy watching Carol choke out Jason in a leghold to his neck with those thick muscular legs of hers. kada
Knows that has to be a Wrestlemania main event.
Has 185 posts ITT.


----------



## Dolorian

- On a steady flight to 10,000 points
- Googling his username points to an artist with a similar name
- Keeps track of how many posts people have ITT


----------



## CJ

Would like to live beside the seaside :rileylol
Would like Carol to wrap her thighs around him
Still number 3 itt

Dolorian

Ninja'd me :WHYYY
Needs a bigger avatar
Regular itt :JLC3


----------



## Dolorian

- Was ninjaed...I didn't believe it was even possible, it is like breaking the streak 
- Is correct in me needing a bigger avataro
- I probbaly should use more smileys in these post like he does


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has as many posts as Jericho has holds.

makes some very tasty posts in th Celeb threads

has been acknowledged by Scott Steiner. :mark:


----------



## CJ

Decker fan :JLC3
Becky fan :JLC3
Sulecki fan :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes to *C*hloroform all the *J*ills he dates

wants to enter in a plural marriage with Becky and Decker

needs to watch Flash before I add a spoilerish gif to my sig. :bryanlol


----------



## CJ

Likes to spoil tv shows :no:
SHIVED his last 6 room mates :woah (Virgil better watch out)
Has a muffin addiction that can't be sated :surprise:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has an addiction for Charlotte that can't be abated.

is upset that Caitlyn died on The Flash last night. :WTF2

finds *C*herry *J*ello to be an aphrodisiac.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is planning to add a gif from The Flash in his sig

Has stopped naming four things about the above poster :wtf

Invisible*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has probably beaten every Sonic game there is
- Is fighting off the red border of doom with blue text
- Austin is one of his favs (woot!)


----------



## Mox Girl

- Became a lifetime member recently, woohoo welcome to the club 
- Now has an animated av
- Hit 1000 posts!


----------



## CJ

Will probably change her sig again soon :hmm
Joined in 2014
Little Mix fan


----------



## Chrome

Has the most posts in this thread
Norther Irish as FUCK
Has had the same avy all year


----------



## 9hunter

likes frankie from the saturdays(...?)
has the same initials as chris jericho
been on this forum for over 5 years


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd by an internet browser
Jericho fan
Left himself a vistor message


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is currently in the GIF thread
- Changed his sig recently, no more Starbucks gif lol
- Still hasn't changed his av though!


----------



## Dolorian

- Would not like it if Ambrose joins the authority
- Should probably let us know what movies are in her DVD collection
- Ambrose looks rather...contemplative in her sig...probably machinating some lunatic plot against Roman?


----------



## Chrome

Just went premium
Cara Delevingne fan
Is already one of the best 15ers despite joining only a month ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Cutler is better than Kaep. :fact

may want to visit Santa Claus, Indiana.

Should be Mod Chrome, slayer of trolls and rejoiners.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is one of the kings of this thread
- Is a member of Team Redhead
- Is Best4Bidness, according to one of his former usernames

BTW, I don't have a list at hand of my DVD collection, but here's a photo of it lol:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a big DVD collection.

Loves Ambrose.

Shield fangirl.


----------



## CJ

Rusev fan :rusevyes
Eva fan :eva2
Nikki fan :nikki


----------



## Dolorian

- Rusev Fan
- Is probably thinking about posting more Leanna picts
- Played the ninja card


----------



## Trublez

Probably won't change his usertitle or get a sig in the forseeable future.
New avy.
Thinks CJ doesn't get ninja'd lol (I've ninja'd him a 1000 times in the past).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One day returning to the flock known as the rBr like Eric Rowan returned to the Wyatt Family
Is a Wolf not a sheep
Maybe we will have to get a Black Wolf in the rBr first before the Bad Ass White Wolf returns to us yet again*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes to get free stuff from Amazon
- Is whored out on rep
- Is a prodigal son


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is anxiously awaiting the Reigns/Ambrose SS match
Might wanna see either one of them in The Authority as a Corporate Champ (Maybe Dean cheats to win and takes the deal Roman refused?)
Knows Seth will have an awesome return like HHH did when he first got hurt back in the day*


----------



## Aizen

*Haven’t seen him in a while but I know his Final Fantasy is to experience the Brie Mode at first hand.

*Knows that every man fell in deadly love with the pale enchantress of magnificent blue eyes and diabolic smile known as Katy Baphomet.

*Also knows Katy will kick Charlotte’s _ass_ if given the chance.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Doesn't have much info in their profile for me to go on
- Over 1000 likes
- Almost 3000 points, sadly they're useless


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Katy Perry is hot but Katy Baphomet kicks it up to a level unparalleled
Knows Omega and Baphomet are not done and never will be
Knows ROOT is an insane enigma that will be a PWA HOFer one day 


Seth is out so Dean is the new NINJA!
Always some new Dean gifs on display
Dean of Dean University *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to leave a tattoo on Brie that says* Prompto was here.
*
knows that Virgil could have never participated in an In Your House ppv because he doesnt have a house.

is willing to challenge the Bellas to a strip poker match- winner take all


----------



## Mox Girl

- Edited his post for whatever reason
- Comes up with better things to say than me lol
- Also whored out on rep


----------



## Trublez

Wishes she was more creative in this thread.
Has the same initials as Arrogantly Grateful.
Wised up and finally got rid of the "not removing until" sig lel.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

- Awesome girl
- Can't wait for the end of the tournament to see if it's either Roman Reigns or Dean Ambrose
- Hoping for Seth to recover and same here

Trublez:

- Apparently, likes Brazilian girls
- Thinks Ambrose Girl needs more creativity in the thread
- I bet she does... both of you


----------



## Trublez

Got ninja'd. :no:
Wants to get smothered by Carol's thighs. 
Probably took a really break from this forum at one point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*SIMONITRO*

Outed Trublez as a girl, an awesome one at that 

could field a baseball team with his sig.

a true veteran of this thread.

*OOPS*

Got ninjae'd by the Stealthy Wolf

is not female

want to produce a porn with Seleme

would tIme travel in THE TARDIS.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Was Best4Bidness before SHIV
- Leanna Decker fan too
- Has a fanbase here


----------



## Mox Girl

- Makes me wonder whether he went to the event that ticket is for yet
- Has like 150 posts more than me
- Probably won't be missed according to his rep, but this thread would miss him!


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Still haven't attended the concert, it's on Monday
- I'll be skipping Raw to see my all-time favorite band BLIND GUARDIAN
- WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Trublez

Has a ticket of some sort as an avatar.
Has a previous username so I'm assuming was a premium member at one point. (Y)
Loves all the Shield members equally, even more than Ambrose Girl.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has one of the most nicely laid out sigs on here
- Should know I got rid of the "not removing until" thing cos it was making my sig too long :lol
- Had Trublez as a username before, got rid of it, then went back to it


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Lunatic Fringette 
- I wonder if she's also crazy in real life
- Who am I to question her? I'm crazy myself!!!


----------



## Kenny

- from canada..for now
- yelled at by SCOTT STEINER
- joined 9 years ago


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is a special attraction at Mania
- Likes Austin and Punk (Y)
- BOOBS in sig! lol


----------



## Kenny

- fellow Dean. FUCKING. Ambrose mark :mark:
- from new zealand (bru)
- favourites all the shield


----------



## Dolorian

- GOAT Austin among favorite wrestlers :mark:
- Nice boobs in the avy!
- Recently started participating in the thread (welcome! )


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has perks of better sigs now, but still has them turned off
- Still has Scott Steiner in his usertitle
- Is currently online


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still loves Ambrose.

Still awesome because they're from NZ.

Been on WF for just over a year now.


----------



## Kenny

- nikki fan
- joined last year
- boobs


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is a rep whore haha
- Ass in sig now!
- Is from Australia, my neighbour


----------



## Kenny

- likes fush and chups
- may also like sheep 
- might be the biggest ambrose fan on here


----------



## Donnie

Is from New Zealand our strange cousins 

Is The Lunatic Fringette

Will cry with joy if Dean wins the belt.

EDIT KENNY NINJAD ME

Is from Sydney 

Has been here since 04

Has an incredible Sig


----------



## Kenny

- got ninja'd :usangle
- RUSEV fan :mark:
- OWENS FAN :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Huge titties.

Knows that Corporate Reigns could be good.

Just had a chicken roll.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Really likes Nikki's butt and boobs
- Likes the All Blacks
- Likes Rihanna (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just named my four favourite things in the whole world.

Hates JBL.

Shawn Michaels kept her interested in wrestling for many years.


----------



## CJ

Won't miss Rollins :Rollins2
Almost at 10000 points
Nikki Bella Cleavage :nikki


----------



## Mox Girl

- Ooh really pretty Leanna sig right now 
- Likes to use the animated wrestler smiley thingys
- 8,300+ posts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Approaching 18,000 posts.

Could be the biggest Ambrose fan on WF.

Upstaged in the Reigns fandom department though.


----------



## CJ

Rihanna fan
Rusev fan :rusevyes
Still attending Fearless University :nikki


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

people drive like speed demons in Ulster :fact.

still hasnt watched The Flash :WHYYY

is the straight edge *C*hick *J*uggernaut


----------



## CJ

Likes to spoil everyone's favorite tv shows :WTF2
Lives in a tree house in Pennsylvania :surprise:
Thinks the Northern Ireland Euro 2016 kit is WOAT as fuck :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that I think all the Ulsterites worship Zoom. Ninety mph speed limit? :WTF2

did not go see WWE in Belfast for some reason.

Perhaps he wanted to be Concessions CJ.

set even more milestones today :yes


----------



## CJ

Naming 4 things again :bunk
Really needs those remedial maths lessons from Scott Steiner :reneelel
Ate a Burrito for breakfast :woah


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves posting gifs.

Loves the Decker.

Would change his name to CD for Leanna.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fapworthy Avi and Sig.

Attends Fearless U.

Is apart of Red Nation


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Anime fan.

Banging someone called Videl...

Has made a name for themselves.


----------



## DeeGirl

- Nikki Bella fan

- Probably wishes Maryse was back in WWE

- A fellow 14'er like myself :saul


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Enjoyed the Rooney and King Barret promo of this week's Raw
- From the UK
- Formerly known as ZICO *Krak-kooom!!!*


----------



## CJ

Likes feet
Formerly known as The_Evil_Gentleman
Rollinite :rollins


----------



## Dolorian

- Is being attacked by an internet browser on his profile via visitor messages
- Probably likes female feet too
- Recently mentioned Wildcat410 on the celebrity picture thread


----------



## Trublez

Apparently made Scott Steiner his bitch. :shocked:
Changed his avy quick as fuck. :lol
Should know that CJ absolutely despises feet. :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know that Carol Seleme would probably like a foot.

eats beef, but probably doesn't want to be a Beefeater.

lives 8 hours in the future from me.


----------



## Trublez

A foot of what? :woah
Would probably want Bryan back for Mania if Rollins isn't gonna be in it too.
Its just after 2pm from his location.


----------



## CJ

Has had a shit ton of different usernames :rileylel
Has 36 WF friends
Not a fan of MexAmerica


----------



## Trublez

New sig.
Probably hates the MexAmerica garbage storyline too.
One of my first friends on here.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been a member of WF for 946 days
- Has 36 firends
- Has no Favorite Wrestling Promotion


----------



## CJ

Got ninja'd 
Changed his avatar
1000+ posts


----------



## Trublez

Hasn't changed his avy in forever. :lol
Wants to be stale like Cena (jk :woah you changed your sig so that counts).
Had less than 2000 posts this time last year. :rileylol


----------



## Dolorian

- Was amazed over a year ago at seeing coloured font in the chatbox
- Is friend of my friends
- CJ recently drew his attention to a Carol Seleme pict


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I thought the coloured text in the CB was a glitch or something. :lol
Bloodborne avatar.
Likes his video games I'm guessing.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is correct with that third statement
- Is new to the chatbox crew
- Thinks Bo Dallas getting fatter cannot be compared with Owens since he has been a fat fuck from the start


----------



## TheGimmickKiller

* Is already a prolific poster only a month into his joining, lol.
* Likes Bloodborne.
* Has a rad username.


----------



## DeeGirl

- Ziggler mark. That used to be quite a common thing, not so now  

- From North Carolina

- Joined two months ago. Hope your enjoying the forum so far


----------



## CJ

Dundee fan
Simpsons fan
Wants to see ADR get buried


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Watches "Football."

Knows American Football is superior :usangle

Lives in the UK.

CJ:

Ninja'd me

Lovely Leanna Decker.

Has over 8,000 posts.*


----------



## CJ

Gets ninja'd far too often :no:
From Suplex City USA
Probably owns every Sonic game ever made


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Real name is *C*hauncey *J*igglybottom :rileylel

had some spread on toast for breakfast

wants to travel on highway 102 tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

CJ

- His sig makes me stop and stare at it everytime I see it for some reason :lol
- Rep whore 
- Has a coloured usertitle

EDIT:

SHIV

- Ninja'd me BOO! lol
- Location changed to Casa Del Strap-On :lol
- Is also a rep whore


----------



## CJ

Likes Leanna flicking her hair :mckinney
Regular in this thread :JLC3
Got ninja'd by THE SHIV


----------



## Dolorian

- May not like feet but would probably not refuse Decker a foot massage
- Has probably been ninja'd by THE SHIV a few times himself
- Loves using that thumbs up smiley


----------



## Joff

is terrified of fighting me

wouldn't show up to a fight against me


has a really cool user name and seems like a fine individual who i'd never have anything against


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

was a misunderstood character in Game of Thrones

was denied conjugal bliss with Margaery. :cuss:


Would love to see The Patriots repeat.


----------



## Trublez

Till this day I'm still surprised he changed his username from IDONTSHIV. 
Always reps me with like 10 porn gifs in one sitting. :banderas :mckinney
His strap on probably belongs to DarkLady. :rileyclap


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Gets repped porn gifs constantly.

Carol Seleme. :banderas

Has more points than posts.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lives in Suplex City

likes to gamble

likes LU even more.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has never repped me with a porn gif haha :lol (that isn't me hinting at somebody doing that lol, I'll stick to Dean rep... LOL)
- Born 10 days after me
- Over 73,000 likes received and given


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Ambrose :ambrose

Likes Reigns :reigns2

Likes Rollins. :Cocky*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Listed three of my favourite people in the entire world :mark:
- Likes loads of wrestlers
- Can't wait for Lucha Underground to come back


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I can't wait for LU2.

Going to WM 32 :woo

Would love Ambrose/Reigns headlining Survivor Series.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Excited as hell for LU season 2
- Has the calendar on top of his bed counting the days
- Has a great range of great wrestlers as his favorites


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

might be conflicted if Sheamus cashed in on Reigns

may know the Canadian national anthem

likes feet

Give him an inch, he'll take a foot.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Still listing 4 things!
- Likes pretty redheaded ladies
- Was a WCW fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I firmly believe that some of those dvd's she has are porn...allegedly

would buy an anatomically correct Lunatic Fringe action figure. 

truly seems like a pleasant person.

claims to accept Dean Ambrose rep, but she might want a SHIV special :yes


----------



## Mox Girl

- Made me a bit worried to open my reps and potentially see porn on there :lol
- Odd combination for sig and av really, Daniel Bryan and sexy women?
- Easily one of the kings of this thread


----------



## Trublez

Has posted in the PYP thread before.
Rewatches Shield matches on the WWE network which is something I also used to do back when I had the network.
Should be grateful that she's at least able to view her User CP in public unlike some people. :side:


----------



## Dolorian

- No longer has the network, perhaps due to being dissapointed with the product
- Would rather MexiAmerica didn't exist in the first place (agreed)
- Has 0 items on his vBShop


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Thanks for the foot post
- 



- Check out this awesome song!


----------



## Trublez

Just got a nice Carol rep from me. 
Has just over 4100 rep points.
Likes heavy metal.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Repped me with Dean not too long ago 
- Last visitor message from CJ today
- Is a Rollinite :Seth


----------



## Dolorian

- Is a Shield wearing Lunatic Rollinite Fringe from the Roman Empire
- Recently posted a pict of her DVD collection
- Seems to be conservative with the Likes she gives


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tapped Scott Steiner

I like his new avatar

shelled out the big bucks to be a premium member.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Chick spreading her legs in sig right now
- Lots of visitor messages from DesolationRow
- Currently offline


----------



## CJ

1750 posts
Is a Dean Ambrose girl
Likes Cheetos


----------



## Kenny

- still wants mcclaren to be sacked
- great gif maker
- awesome dude


----------



## DeeGirl

Liverpool fan :no: 

Has been on WF for over 11 years 

Has a nice avi :yum:


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably in favor of Rooney winning the divas title
- Is into Football & wrestling
- Was known as StupidSexyFlanders


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined last month.

Already has a ton of rep.

Still online.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fan of NJPW
- Bullet Club fan
- I don't think he's a fan of Roman Reigns since he's not in his favorites. :mj2


----------



## Trublez

- Should read Deadman's Hand favourites list again because Roman Reigns is right there. :rileylol

- Just noticied that he translated the text in his sig to English.

- Wants to see Carol Seleme vs Jason Voorhees








VS


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants Carol Seleme one on one 

Misses Eddie Guerrero :mj2

Knows I miss him too :mj2 :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Misses Eddie, as well
- I wonder how many wrestlers is he going to add next
- Very open-minded when it comes to his favorites


----------



## Mox Girl

- Changed his sig slightly
- Hopefully enjoys that gig for the ticket in his av
- Born on New Year's Day


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a pict of herself on her profile page
- The Shield fan
- Probably likes the riff of Rollin's theme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Genevieve Morton

Likes Kelly Brook

his kryptonite is British Babes


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Leanna Decker leg spreading with something between is back
- I missed it
- Has more where that came from.


----------



## Kenny

- canada, buddy
- been on here for a while
- yelled at by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Mox Girl

- His sig had boobs in it before, now has ass hehe
- Lives in one of the places in Aussie I've actually visited
- Is younger than me


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably knows what Ambrose blew up with that detonator he is hidding on his hand (in the avatar)
- Has over 5,000 points (major props!)
- Is likely very interested in how SurvivorSeries will turn out for Roman and Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Over 4,000 posts and growing.

video game lover

may try out the arcade here.


----------



## Kenny

- has his classic sig back
- awesome guy
- winnie the POOH :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

- Will be a Special Attraction at WM32
- Hot boobs avatar
- Has been wrecking havoc on these forums for over a decade


----------



## Trublez

Should probably get a faster Broadband package if sigs slow down the forum for him lel. 
Has a PS4.
Probably from the US but then again, maybe not.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Shit load of posts in one month.

Badass avatar.

Posts in the celeb thread regularly.



Ninja'd me.

Would become a real Ninja for Carol.

New to the Chatbox Crew.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is likely relieved to hear the Bellas are safe
- Probably not too interested in RAW/SmackDown at the moment with Nikki, Rusev and Brock not in it
- Very good post/points ratio


----------



## Vox Machina

• Recently got premium.

• Made Steiner tap out. :CENA

• On my friends list.


----------



## Dolorian

- Should probably make Steiner tap as well, what is it with him ignoring and yelling at people all over the place? About time he gets smacked a bit
- Fan of Nene from Samurai Warriors
- Probably uses a blue border on the avatar to fight the evil red border of doom


----------



## Mox Girl

- No sig means I can't use his sig to list things about him :no:
- One of his visitor messages has New Day dancing like loons in it :lol
- Might end up passing me in posts at some point


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will not be too happy about Dean's heel turn at Survivor Series.

• Hasn't visited Hobbiton yet, I don't think.

• Demands Ambrose rep.


----------



## Kenny

- anime fan
- ziggler fan?
- resident cat


----------



## Trublez

Has posted a shit ton in the PYP thread.
Reminds me of the days when I always used to have a NSFW avy/sig. :mj2
Has Jada Stevens ass in his sig (dunno how the fuck I know that I watch way too much porn but I remember that Brazzers scene lel).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Used to have a NSFW sig and avy.

Still rocks the hotness in his current ones.

Had to edit his post.


----------



## Kenny

- maryse fan
- joined last year
- big nikki fan


----------



## Mox Girl

- Exactly 7000 points
- Used to be known as King Kenny
- Member of the same Dean & Seth groups as me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Going to Wrestlemania 32.

Might be torn over who to cheer for when Dean and Roman face off at Survivor Series.

Prefers Dean Ambrose rep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

exquisite taste in racks

likes gravity defying breasts.

likes Eva :eva2


----------



## CJ

Has got my Waifu spreading her legs in his sig again :cuss:
Has a slight obsession with strap-ons :woah
2nd highest number of posts in this thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the big cheese in this thread. the big kahuna. A#1.

wouldnt mind that spread on his toast followed by a little jam.

knows that Decker should get a shampoo commercial with all that beautiful hair. kada


----------



## Trublez

Has gone back to his classic sig.
Should also consider going back to IDONTSHIV but that's just me. :side:
Still remembers that time he lost a shit load of rep points because of a forum glitch.


----------



## CJ

Needs an animated avatar :benson
Needs to start eating a more unhealthy breakfast cereal :reneelel
3rd highest number of posts in this thread :woah


----------



## Trublez

Implied that I should change my avatar to which I reply "No, you first". :lmao
Has nearly double my post count in this thread despite me starting to post in here 2 years before him. :woah
Might remember that I've made him a Decker gif from the same video where his sig is from. :lol


----------



## Dolorian

- Seems to be on a competition with CJ to see who'll remain the longest with the same avatar
- Recently reported a thread to Brock
- Has been tagged twice by Arrogantly Grateful


----------



## CJ

Knows I've had the same avatar all year
Knows who Trublez reports :WTF2
Not a fan of John Cena


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows Dolorian is a spy.

• Not using the Northern Ireland Decker anymore.

• Causing trouble.


----------



## CJ

Loves those bullet points
Probably has a lot of PS Trophies :surprise:
Thinks people copy his sig layout


----------



## Dolorian

- Used to make a lot of TNA IMPACT threads
- Recently devoured a bag of McCoys
- Will not surrender his current avatar until Trublez does his


----------



## CJ

Offline
Used to be a Roman Catholic
Paige & Becky Lynch fan :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Will probably change his current avy before too long. 
Wants Becky to beat the shit out of Charlotte and Paige once and for all.
Should look at the quote in my sig as something I never ever change.


----------



## CJ

Happy I changed my avi. Will be sad when I change it back :lol
WF's biggest Carol Seleme fan
Should at least change the url color in his sig :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

had a crappy avatar earlier. :fact

has over 47,000 points, which is also near the amount of smilies he employs daily. :rileylel

would be saddened if Decker went brunette.


----------



## Trublez

Dared to call an avatar that featured Carol Seleme and Leanna Decker simultaneously "crappy". :finger
Once stole my Rachel Riley smilies.
Oh yeah, and fuck you again. :finger


----------



## CJ

Loves that Rachel Riley finger smilie :lol
Not a Drake fan
Really needs to change his avatar :chlol


----------



## Trublez

Actually changed shit up unlike Cena. (Y)
Should know that I didn't see the first time he changed his avy because I was upgrading to Windows 10 . :rileylol
Actually have evidence in case he changes his mind again. :rileyclap


----------



## CJ

Uses "upgrading to Windows 10" as a euphemism for looking up pics of Carol :rileylel
Uses the blue theme :tripsscust
Knows everyone will think he photoshopped that evidence :chlol


----------



## Trublez

Should know that I upgraded to Windows 10 after looking up pics of Carol. :rileylol
Uses the boring as shit default red theme. :ann1
Will use his current avy myself if he changes it again. :rileylel


----------



## CJ

Mocking the superior red theme :WTF2
Is a known avi thief :no:
Will have to join the GAWA after England get knocked out of Euro 2016 & Norn Iron make the final :woo


----------



## Mox Girl

- New sig and it's awesome!! :mark: :Seth
- Should know I would appreciate the hell out of that sig!!
- Uses 5 million smileys and gifs


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Agrees with Ambrose Girl... CJ's sig is pretty awesome.
- Dean Ambrose repped
- REPPED IN PEACE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a ticket.

Might have a speeding ticket as well.

Lives in Vancouver...for now.


----------



## Mox Girl

- No more Nikki boobs in sig
- Sig now lives up to half of his username
- Is getting a push, according to his rep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would wear Lunatic Fringe pajamas.

*A*wesome *G*al.

Wants a Mania in Australia. :yes

will be the *A*ttorney *G*eneral in the CJ administration


----------



## CJ

Would let Jeff Hardy do a swanton bomb from the roof of his tree house :woah
Likes to be creative with people's usernames :hmm
Would SHIV someone if they tried to eat his last blueberry muffin :surprise:


----------



## Trivette

Is a graphics guru.

Appreciates fine ginger women.

"Never Gives Up" :cena5


----------



## Dolorian

- Named after a television series
- Is a fan of Dean Ambrose
- Has been a member of the forums for almost two years


----------



## Mox Girl

- Almost 1000 likes given
- Currently offline
- Has become a prolific poster in a really short time


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From New Zealand

Wants to see Ambrose vs. Reigns vs. Rollins

Is saddened by the fact that that match is not happening. :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You seem upset about it too
- Same here
- Can't wait for Wrestle Kingdom 10 to happen in NJPW


----------



## CJ

Joined way back in 2006
Has a thing for feet
Likes to answer questions


----------



## Trublez

Had a funny avatar yesterday.
Wanks it to Leanna Decker's nude shoots. :evil
Will make me a Christmas themed Carol Seleme sig. :rileylol


----------



## CJ

Needs to get TBZ Productions to make him an animated avi :benson
Thinks I still make sigs :nah
Never gets tired of causing Trublez in this thread


----------



## Trublez

Has 400 more posts than me in here.
Has a Seth Rollins sig he just made yet still claims to not make sigs. :westbrook3
Why you always lying?


----------



## Dolorian

- Seems to have caught CJ lying
- Is glad that Ronda was finally beaten
- Won the avatar stand off against CJ


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm a winner in life. :drose
Knows that I enjoy seeing arrogant, disrespectful bitches like Rousey get humbled.
Humbled Scott Steiner himself, if he ain't lying of course. :hmm:


----------



## CJ

Knows I retired again since I made that :rileylel
Wants to see Stephanie McMahon get humbled :rileylol
Accusing everyone in here of lying 0


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Using some careful intuition, i believe they're a fan of Leanna Decker.
Has a copious amount of points.
Spends a good deal of time floating around the Women of Wrestling and Celebrities section


----------



## Dolorian

- Cesaro fan
- New player to this thread
- Nice post/point ratio


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Speaks a lot of sense regarding wrestling
-Fellow Seth Rollins fan
-Appears to like all the same women's wrestlers that i do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

From England

Has excellent taste in women's wrestlers

would love to grapple with Becky :mark:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Has a sig which i'm truly fascinated by for various reasons. 

Daniel Bryan fan :yes

Would probably get as bexcited as i am at the thought of that :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Becky and Bayley! As well as Gable and Jordan!








Knows NXT > RAW by so many leaps and bounds
Might watch SHIMMER

*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*CRAIG WL*
Has a sig I very much approve of. :mckinney

find Becky disarming and arrousing.

is eight hours ahead of me hee in California.

ninjae'd by *PROMPTO*

should join New Day because of his Positive Attitude.

knows that Charlotte is a mare, but I think she is a donkey.

has been reborn in the *RBR*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*UNCLE!!!!!!!!!
May have been watching SNL as of late
Knows it still has nothing on the old days*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Haven't seen him in this thread for a couple of days unless I'm just dozy
- Hopes we get some Brie Bella action on Raw this week
- Still loves his free stuff from Amazon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*More new Dean gifs!
Knows I haven't been in this thread for a couple days indeed
Wants to see Dean Ambrose win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Ambrose Girl*
more Dean sigs! :sodone

may have bought that Dean Leather Jacket

goes to sleep by counting Deans. This doesnt work really well as it makes her excited instead of sleepy. 

*PROMPTO*

ninja interruptus should be his new user name. 

needs to buy a heater for the treehouse instead of me just burning branches

would not sniff glue made from Charlotte


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*NINJAD x2 by Nephew! 
Was a fan of Extreme Expose
Quagmire/Master Roshi of WF*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been wrecking havoc on these forums for over a decade
- May or may not have liked Noctis' father redesign
- Should watch the Vampire Hunder D anime if he hasn't already


----------



## CJ

Doom Metal
Made Scott Steiner tap
Still no sig


----------



## Mox Girl

- Put that Seth Rollins graphic back in his sig 
- Said graphic is making me miss Seth 
- Doesn't want Brock Lesnar to win the WWEWHC back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Is an Ambrose fangirl
-Isn't a PSYCHOTIC Ambrose fangirl from Tumblr
-Loves to be spammed with Ambrose gifs*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows THE BOSS Roman Reigns gimmick needs to come back
Biggest Reigns supporter here
Puts haters to bed or in the corner playing with their thumbs*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Loves Bayley, but puts over Brie the hardest
-Needs to Bring Back Bayley :cudi
-Stays repping the sexy red borders courtesy of @CJ*


----------



## CJ

Catrina fan
Changes his avatar a lot
Still using that sig I made him


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*rBr Founder
Dat Boy CJ the HH of Red Border Revolution
Added ROLLINS to his sig. We now have THE SHIELD in this thread!!*


----------



## CJ

Prodigal son of this thread :surprise:
*RBR* & Brie Bella 4LIFE :mckinney
Probably owns every Final Fantasy game ever made


----------



## Vox Machina

• Finally had changed his avatar... then switched it back. :wtf

• Now has a Rollins sig. :rollins

• Wants Seth to have a red streak instead of a blond one.


----------



## Trublez

Sole member of the *Blue border Revolution.* 
Has quite the amazing sig. :rileyclap
Wants me to change my avatar back to this.


----------



## CJ

Needs to change his avatar back to that :benson
New Day fan :Oooh
Mocking the BBR :hmm


----------



## Trublez

Wants my avatar back to that just so I can be in the *RBR *again. :jericho2
Was warned that I'd steal his new avy if he changed it back.
Is now having flashbacks of that time I did steal his avy. :argh:

Edit: All it'd take is a click of the button. 
Its right there ----------------->







<-----------------

You have been warned! :cudi


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes to prove CJ changed his avy briefly 
- Is like me and doesn't have any colour border on his sig
- Hit 10,000 points


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is *A*ctually a *G*uy? :ambrose4 

Of course, I'm kidding, wouldn't let a guy in my sig rotation.

Monday down there. Hope she is having a good day.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Legit made me laugh just then with that :lol
- Currently has Roman winking in between the legs
- Halfway to 50,000 posts


----------



## Trublez

- Is apparently in Shiv's sig rotation. :woah

- An Ambrose fan that isn't crazy. :WTF

- Updates the Ambrose' gifs in her sig frequently.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Big Bad Baby Wolf playing hard to get with the rBr!
Will come back to us one day.. I just know it 
Might also be the kind of dude who stops at red lights when he plays GTA.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Probably a bit annoyed with me cos I won't join the rBr 
- Hasn't changed his sig in a bit
- Still one of the most interesting usernames on WF


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I plan for a changeup quite soon!
Would be an awesome addition to the rBr








Would be an even more awesome addition to The Shield*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes to Party All the time

Would book a party for three featuring him and the Bellas.

tried to have a barbecue, but Virgil sold the grill for some magic beans. :cuss:

May tell Ambrose Girl the secret password to the treehouse.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the treehouse is closed for repairs again because of Virgil
Knows I also saw a cardboard box wrecked and mangled on the side of the road the other day and was like HOLY SHIT poor Virgil! lol.
Knows I have a fever now and the only perscription is more cowbell







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows I fear Charlotte might be summoned by the cow bell. That's a whoo sound I hear, not a moo.

likes Pie Ala Brie,

should know I traded Virgil's autograph for a partially eaten pop tart and a 1/4 bottle of Faygo.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Lana between the legs now :lol
- Always writes funny 3 things
- 155 friends


----------



## CJ

Online
Changed her sig again
Looking forward to attending Mania 32


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy CJ should host SNL or appear on a late night show to push his candidacy for president further
Seth FREAKIN ROLLINS
Prob misses the Curb Stomp *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a pro ninja in this thread
- Final Fantasy fan :mark:
- Is a fan of Owens, Styles, Becky and Bayley which i strongly approve of wens2 :bayley :getabeckysmileyinhereplease


----------



## CJ

Fellow Becky fan :JLC3
Knows we need a Becky smilie








Cesaro fan :cesaro


----------



## Dolorian

- Will likely be pissed when Cesaro loses to Roman tonight
- Thinks Becky should be used for more than making puns and taking pins
- Master Sig and Avatar Creator


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows i have not watched Vampire Hunter D
Likes Bloodbourne
More than likely played Dead Souls games *


----------



## Aizen

*He’s the one who illuminates the sacred balance, he has returned as black stars mark his way through the eons. The Prodigal Son.

*The new secular order is back to wreck some bodies.

*Someday not so long James Omega & #Root will be main eventing PWA. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

- The only person on this page who isn't a premium lifetime member
- Currently offline
- Has a band I know nothing about in their sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sending Rollins unicorn magic
Is excited for Mania
Is lucky for getting to attend one. I will attend one if it really comes to Philadelphia PA like has been talked about.*


----------



## CJ

Number 1 Brie fan on WF :brie
Knows Brie needs her own smilie
Wants to attend a Mania in his home state



Ambrose Girl said:


> - Has a band I know nothing about in their sig


I made that, & I had no idea about them either :lol


----------



## Dolorian

- Seems like Sulecki may be challenging Decker for the CJ Fav title
- Literally whored out on rep (woot!)
- Was offline at the time of this post


----------



## CJ

Knows Decker is undisputed number 1
Has good taste in women :mckinney
Regular in the celeb thread :JLC3


----------



## Dolorian

- Was not actually offline but has mastered the ninja skill by turning off the visibility of his online status
- Also has good taste in women
- Cannot wait for Cesaro to uppercut Roman a dozen times.


----------



## CJ

Knows I do that from time to time
Knows that would be awesome :cesaro
Doesn't like sigs


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Thank you for the rep!
- Returned!
- Awesome sigs!


----------



## Trublez

Has very distinct music tastes.
The quote in his sig is nice although not as funny as mine.
Is glad that I didn't mention that he is planning to move out soon for the 1000th time. Oh wait...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ultimate Badass Baby Wolf
Supreme God of TBZ Productions
Buying out Trump*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Misses some Bella action on Raw
- Most likely happy Owens made the semifinals of the tournament
- Is straight edge


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed Ambrose match tonight
- Glad he got a clean win
- Would love to see him replace Cole with a fish tank


----------



## Trublez

Big video gamer.
May or may not have played Until Dawn.
Is another person that wants me to go back to my Cherrybomb avatar.


----------



## dashing_man

is trouble

told me about the hoty in my rep

has a good sense of humor


----------



## Mox Girl

- Resides at the NXT Performance Center 
- Sending Seth unicorn magic along with New Day
- Likes Undertaker (Y)


----------



## CJ

Will probably change her sig again soon
Rollinite :rollins
Counting the days to a SHIELD reunion


----------



## Kenny

- might know that im pretty hammered right about now
- awesome dude
- i dont know


----------



## CJ

Party time in Australia
Always has interesting avi/sig combo's
Will be a special attraction at Mania 32


----------



## Trublez

Started watching WWE again in 2015.
Lives in the celeb thread.
Probably bullying someone right now because that's what he always does while in invisible mode. :no:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- What else that I don't know about you, yet?
- Big friendly terms with CJ
- And who isn't!!


----------



## CJ

Folk Metal fan
Eluveitie fan
Has plans to leave Vancouver


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Wishes a speedy recovery to THE MAN :rollins
Dished out some rep to me earlier and left a badass Becky Gif :zayn3
Constantly posts some smashing pictures in the WoW discussion thread


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Forever marking for Becky Lynch.

Marks for Kevin Owens.

AYYYY, WANTS SOME NEW DAY.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Favorite color is blue
- Favorite game villain is, obviously, Robotnick
- And Bowser is a bitch compared to the almighty ROBOTNICK!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has good taste. (Y)

Knows Eggman/Robotnik is the superior villain.

Getting yelled at by Scott Steiner.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

loves that LU2 is for real now! :fuckyeah

Becky gives him:









Hopes that we dont lose any more wrestling legends this year.


----------



## Stone Hot

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Likes Daniel Bryan

Has my favorite rotating signature (Pop Tarts currently)

Is a nice and respected person*





*Edit: Fuck! I was too late!

Let's do that again

Is a stone that's hot

Has a Jericho Avatar

Red stars all day*


----------



## CJ

Kana fan
Wants to paint the town red
Premium member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

was named for *C*actus* J*ack

or* C*hris* J*ericho

or may actually be this guy:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Old sig is back
- Seth Rollins in the middle
- Lifetime Premium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

spread some love to my cp. :fuckyeah

likes the Decker spread

understands some foreign languages, but is no stranger to the international language of love.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bought all new things for our tree house today 
Is planning to build on to it
Throws the greatest parties know to any man up in here*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has seriously made me happy by showing love to my Kiwi girl Evie :mark:
- New Evie inspired avy & sig
- Brie probably won't be too happy with his new crush haha


----------



## Malakai

Is from New Zealand

Is going to Wrestlemania 32

Probably waiting on a legit Shield reunion


----------



## Mox Girl

- First time I've seen them in this thread
- From the state Seth Rollins betrayed The Shield in
- Scary Finn Balor in avy :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants Seth to get well soon.

Accepts Dean Ambrose rep.

And is the biggest Ambrose mark on the forum. :ambrose*


----------



## CJ

Really loves that blue text
Named after Wild Bill Hickok's cards
Probably watched Deadwood


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*101 posts from 8500
Rollinite
God of Gifs and part time GFX*


----------



## CJ

Rocking an Evie sig/avi combo
Great taste in Diva's :mckinney
Faygo connoisseur


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Prob drinks Juggalo Juice as well
Has prob made more gifs by now than even my old friend ADR Lavey who once ruled that section years ago on here
Is invisible like Uncle now?*


----------



## CJ

Knows I dabble with invisibilty sometimes :side:
Wants Evie & got her :mckinney
Has 1790 twitter followers :clap


----------



## Trublez

Becky mark.
Felt the wrath of my accidental neg rep. :mj2
Really really mad at me right now. :mj2


----------



## CJ

Causes all sorts of trublez on the streets of London :WTF2
Probably fancies one of his uni lecturers :rileylel
Has weird taste in breakfast cereals :rileylol


----------



## Trublez

Knows I'm more healthier than him. :rileylol
May or may not own a PS4.
Favourite video game is Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I can tell that he loves Carol Seleme's lips a lot.
- 100% Stratusfied
- Hmmm... he doesn't want to place any location... he probably gets stalked like 7 times a day by Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## CJ

Reigns fan
Music fan
Long time member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

invisible

unjustly negged

shall have his honor avenged. *Ulster Unbound!!!!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has made pop tarts seem very appealing.
- Setting off on a crusade against unwarranted neg repping :thecause
- Is a proud member of Team Pale aige


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has very good taste in wrestlers (Y)
- Very pretty gif of Becky in sig
- Has given and received almost equal likes


----------



## CJ

Changed her sig again
Officially WF's biggest Dean Ambrose fan
Regular in here :JLC3


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Unfairly negged 
- I'm trying to *green rep you again!!*
- YOU WILL GREEN REPPED BY ME IF IT'S THE LAST THING I DO!!!! *Krak-koom!!!*


----------



## Aizen

*The younger brother of destruction.

*Born from the ashes of the underworld and the fire of hell.

*Repped in Peace.


----------



## Mox Girl

simonitro

- Loves to green rep people 
- Changed his av
- Has like 80 more posts than me :lol

EDIT: Ninjaaaaaaaa!

Demon Hunter

- Ninja'ed me 
- Almost to 750 posts
- Has more rep than me I imagine


----------



## Trublez

- Got ninja'd.

- Changes her sig almost as much as @Legit BOSS changes his damn avy lel.

- Was once lost and then happened to stumble across a Ford *Sierra* parked outside a *Hotel *and when she entered inside she met a man from *India *in the hallway which had an *Echo*. The man then gave her directions from *Lima *in Peru to *Delta* in Memphis.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might miss THE SHIELD like most of us
Never misses a full moon or a nice ass
Big Bad Booty Daddy Wolf*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Definitely wants Evie to be signed to NXT
- Would be annoyed to know Evie won the NZ Women's Championship at this show I went to, but then got screwed out of it just 1 day later by this bitch...
- Red borders everywhere


----------



## CJ

From New Zealand
Lives in the future :hmm
Will probably change her sig again soon


----------



## Trublez

Scared to be outed as a GFXer.
Scared of accidental negs.
Knows repping 20 people before repping the same person again is absolute fucking bullshit. ut


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Same rep level as me
Achieved it much quicker though
GOD

Ninja
DEVIL/WOLF GOD
AssMan4Life and Accidentally negged b4*


----------



## Trublez

Probably hated seeing Evie get destroyed by Nia Jax.
Intense video gamer.
Loves the Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Correct x3
Wants to come back to the rBr
Apparently loves staying up late :fuckyeah*


----------



## Trublez

Should know I have uni tomorrow morning. :mj2
Has had so many usernames in the past like me. :lol
Has the Bella twins as a profile picture.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Likes a girl (sig & avy) that I wish I looked as good as
- Went back to a former username after changing it
- 5 years younger than me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is an Ambrose Girl in a Roman's world.

might like Dean as a heel because she marks for bad boys.

may have liked the Dean gif i sent her.


----------



## Donnie

Is a lone shiv in Roman's world 

Fan of Panda's 

Lives with several types of Shivs


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is probably glad Kevin Owens in the final four of the tournament
- Misses Rusev
- Is Team Fist Bump


----------



## Donnie

Is ecstatic that Dean may become champion 

Is worried he may have to turn heel to do it

Is WF's biggest Ambrose fan


----------



## Dolorian

- Profile was visited by a moderator
- Owens fan
- WWE is not favorite wrestrling promotion


----------



## Mox Girl

- Amount of likes given almost matches his post count
- Rep says he probably won't be missed... just like me  We can go not being missed together!
- Makes it hard for me to list things without a sig :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You won't be missed much longer. (Y)

spells favourites with a U in it.

may like *A*rmy *G*uys


----------



## Trublez

Knows that's the correct way to spell it not the silly 'Murican way.
Once had his current sig removed for being too big just like me.
Really dirty minded. :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not as pervy as Uncle Roshi Quagmire
Loves staying up but prob hates school
Might do energy drinks*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes New Day

has a *P*ositive *A*ttitude

likes my choice of maids for the treehouse


----------



## Mox Girl

- Can always think up things to do with people's usernames
- Likes dorky Daniel Bryan :lol
- Rep whore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know that my favorite wrestler was *A*ndre the *G*iant.

has a Giant sized love for Dean

probably has some excellent Wrestlemania memorabilia


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

- YOU WILL get some new reps from me again
- Whether you like it or NOT!!!
- God dammit!!! How many reps more do I have to give till I come back each and everyone of you here?... Hoping for the final being Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose.

SHIV:

- Ninja'd :mj2
- He liked Andre The Giant
- Probably screamed BURIAL when he lost to Hulk Hogan at Wrestlemania III
- Well, he, at least, won the title once but fuckery at some Main Event before handing it in to Ted Dibiase


----------



## Gandhi

- Roman Reigns fan
- Triple H fan
- Enjoyed the match of Batista vs Undertaker at Wrestlemaina 23


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is having an argument with CM Chump on that 'how to lose a girl in 10 days' stupid thread
- Almost to 7,500 posts
- Doesn't give out likes


----------



## Gandhi

- Dyes her hair red
- All the guys she dated didn't like wrestling
- Likes eating Shapes


----------



## Tony

- From Egypt
- Enjoys football
- Been in this forum for 3 years now


----------



## Gandhi

- Like the billionth person on this thread to say I like football, lel
- Like the billionth person on this thread to say I'm from Egypt, lol
- Like the billionth person on this thread to say I've been on here for 3 years, lul


----------



## Provo

Likes Football
Is Egypt
Has been here for 3 years


----------



## Gandhi

Gandhi said:


> - Like the billionth person on this thread to say I like football, lel
> - Like the billionth person on this thread to say I'm from Egypt, lol
> - Like the billionth person on this thread to say I've been on here for 3 years, lul


:kurt


----------



## SMetalWorld

-








-








-


----------



## Mox Girl

- Just made me lol :lol
- Will rep me again when he has the chance, and I will return the favour when I can 
- Has a sort of freaky visitor message from Chrome lol


----------



## Kenny

- ambrose fan girl
- shield fan
- kiwi bru


----------



## CJ

Named after a character from South Park
Likes to impress the ladies by dressing in suits
Probably likes to throw shrimps on the barbie


----------



## Gandhi

- Would like to see Sasha vs Becky main evented a WWE PPV
- Thinks JBL is horrible on commentary
- Is wise enough to see the glory of Cesaro


----------



## Dolorian

- Is making a name for themselves
- Has been attacking the "How to lose a girl in 10 days" thread recently
- is still cutting a shoot promo to get over


----------



## Trublez

Older than me, apparently.
Has a pretty cool username in all honestly.
Needs to get a sig. :side:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has 37 friends
- Has a superb quote in their signature
- Has over 10k points :applause


----------



## CJ

Fellow Becky fan :mckinney
From England
Appreciates NXT's superior product


----------



## Dolorian

- Should check Becky in that latest photoshoot
- If it is available, probably already bought Decker's 2016 calendar
- Has kept a word, changed a word (woot!)


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Hello, my metal fwiend!!!
- Wants me to listen to Draconian's new album.
- We recommend each other kick ass music.


----------



## Trublez

Listens to the same music as Dolorian.
Although probably doesn't play the same video games.
Wants to spread the love via green rep. :hayden2


----------



## CJ

Leads a healthy lifestyle 0
GTA fan :gun:
Once appeared as an extra in Eastenders :chlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of Architect Seth and Architect Simon
Drinking Faygo and playing cards with the rest of the rBr in our clubhouse
Knows WWE deserve kicked in its nuts for mishandling Becky thus far*


----------



## CJ

Knows Brie is a Faygo fan :mckinney
Wants to play strip poker with Brie, Becky, Bayley & Evie
Eagerly awaiting the Final Fantasy VII remake


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Joined June 2011
- Will pop when Seth Rollins return
- Was happy for Rollins when he defeated John Cena for the US Title to become the first ever WWE and US champ, at the same time.


----------



## CJ

Listens to same types of music as Dolorian
Likes chicks with tattoos
Probably plays some type of musical instrument


----------



## Trublez

Using invisible mode to take out his victims Assassin's Creed style.
Probably also excited like me that there's a slight chance we may see Austin Aries in NXT soon. :mark:
Thinks RDR is better than GTA V.


----------



## CJ

Knows RDR is better than GTAV :benson
Wants to marry Carol & have an affair with Riley :rileyclap
Needs to change his avatar


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Uses a lot of emoticons
- As Trublez wants to marry Carol, CJ wants to marry Leanna Decker
- There will be a fight between CJ vs. SHIV (Ladder Match: The Winner Gets To Marry Leanna Decker) at Wrestlemania 35


----------



## Mox Girl

- Knows I would watch that SHIV vs CJ match 
- Comes up with funny 3 things!
- Has completely different taste in music to me, but that's cool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I am perfectly fine with CJ marrying Decker. I'll just see her on the side :bryanlol

Should know I like Seth growling. She probably makes the same sound when Dean does naughty things.

Has bought a Mania package but would settle for Dean's


----------



## Mox Girl

- Genuinely made me lol with that last one :lmao
- But knows I would have to push Renee out of the way first 
- Repped me very recently (thank you!!!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is the biggest Ambrose Fan here :fact

in anticipation of Dean going heel, she will be dressed in some wicked heels this Sunday, well Monday in the magical land of New Zealand.

*A*mbrose *G*irl...:hmm...*A*sylum *G*roupie?! :ambrose4


----------



## Suede & Velvet

Huge post count
Constantly changing sig
Bryan mark


----------



## SMetalWorld

- New victi... I meant, friend
- GREEN REP
- Because...


----------



## Mox Girl

- Obsessed with giving out rep :lol
- I'm catching up in posts, but won't pass you!
- We both need better rep titles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

will have a better rep title :fact

would make a great wrestler because she is an *A*wesome *G*rappler.

is unaffiliated with the* RBR.*

might like blueberry muffins, like I do. :yum:


----------



## Dolorian

- Snaked in with a post like a master ninja
- Rocking that red bold font
- Posts some nice treats on the celeb picts thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Made Scott Steiner into his bitch by making him tap
- Dark Souls fan
- Seems like a Gothic atmosphere fan


----------



## Tony

- Might move from Vancouver
- Appears to like Metal
- Won't stop getting yelled at by Scott Steiner


----------



## Mox Girl

simonitro

- Joined awhile ago, but only started posting regularly not too long ago?
- Likes feet 
- New Year's Baby!

EDIT: Ninjaaaaaaa!

StraightEdgeJesus

- Ninja'ed me
- Likes Dean & Seth (Y)
- Beatles & Girls' Generation fan, two completely different but great groups!


----------



## CJ

Will probably have Dean Ambrose in a santa hat as her avatar for Christmas
Hoping Ambrose becomes the new WWEWHC
Recently got ninja'd :no:


----------



## Vox Machina

• All he wants for Christmas is Decker.

• Almost has 50000 points.

• Big fan of THE MAN. :rollins


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That sig. :lol

Dolph Ziggler fan. 

Probably misses Seth Rollins.*


----------



## CJ

Shouldn't play poker with his back to the door :benson
Finds SC's sig funny
Glad TNA got a new tv deal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

earned the nickname *C*hipotle *J*alapeno when he did time in a Mexican prison...allegedly.

wants a shotgun wedding with Leanna Decker.

has seen the burning bush


----------



## Donnie

Is one of the few happy TNA fans

Has a Sig that is God Tier 

Is WF's one true Shiv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May want Owens to win the tournament

might worry that Lana may vause the end of Rusev in WWE.

His new catchphrase is *Get her donne.*


----------



## Donnie

Is right about KO

Knows that Lana may be hot, but Rusev is the star 

Coined the phrase "I only Shiv when necessary...or when Redheads are involved"


----------



## CJ

Wants to give Lana a pink slip
Knows Rusev should be a main eventer :rusevyes
KO fan


----------



## Donnie

Seth Rollins fan :rollins4

Knows Rusev is the man :rusevyes

Wouldn't mind naming 3 things about Leanna Decker >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to fist...bump Lana.

fan of the long missing El Generico

still travels that lone road.


----------



## CJ

Has an over-active imagination :benson
Preparing Casa Del SHIV for the impending zombie apocalyspe :jericho2
Taking his nephew to Disneyland Ireland :chlol :rileylol :rileylel :ha :HA :maisielol


----------



## SMetalWorld

-








- Gifs, Gifs Everywhere
- Can you have some more gifs and emoticons?


----------



## Dolorian

- Doesn't likes gifs
- Has been Beyond the Red Mirror
- Knows all about The Revelation of Time


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Tends to take part in the RAW Discussion threads
- Is a Rollinite
- Believer in Unicorn Power.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- AHA!!! NEW PERSON!!!
- Becky Lynch fan
- NXT > Raw


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Has left me disappointed by saying that i'm new when i've been posting in here for a few days now, HOW COULD YOU? :batista3
- Has a badass looking sig.
- Is approaching 10 years as a WF member.


----------



## CJ

Regular in this thread :JLC3
Fan of the Lass kicker :mckinney
Football fan


----------



## Trublez

Regular in this thread. :JLC3 
Fan of the Lass kicker. :mckinney
Football fan. 

:mj5


----------



## Dolorian

- Also a regular on this thread
- Should probably join the celeb thread to post picts of Carol Seleme
- CJ's Sig/Avatar nemesis


----------



## CJ

Think's @Trublez is my nemesis :nah
Knows @Trublez has made 5 posts in the celeb thread :wee-bey
Is a regular in this thread just like @Trublez :JLC3


----------



## Trublez

Wants me to change my avy.
Mentioned me 3 times. :wee-bey
Loves laughing gifs. :ti :rileyclap :maury :LOL :heston :rileylol :maisielol2 :tysonlol


----------



## CJ

Knows that technically it only counted as one mention :maisie3
Now using invisible mode :hmm
Likes to overuse gifs/smilies :rileyclap


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Regular in this thread.








- Fan of the Lass kicker.








- Football fan. 










THE WAY OF THE GIFS AND EMOTICONS!!!


----------



## TheGimmickKiller

* Has been around here for nine years.
* Big fan of Eluveitie.
* Probably hears people say "aboot" a lot, lol.


----------



## CJ

Ziggler fan
From NC
Sig made by SC


----------



## Trublez

Coward hiding behind invisible mode just like me. :rileylol
Possibly because he's stalking some IRA lover. :mj5
Gif maker.


----------



## CJ

Using invisible mode to cower in the shadows :no:
Bankrolling TBZ productions with other students lunch money :rileylel
Lives in London but supports Manchester United :WTF2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Loves the Countdown GIFs.
- Proficient with the power of invisibility
- Probably uses a hair flip like the one in their avi to become invisible. :homer2


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Cesaro fan
- From England
- Younger than I am... DAMN!!! I'm fucking old.


----------



## Pratchett

- Been here for a while
- Lives farther north than I do
- Considers himself "old"


----------



## CJ

Discworld fan
Likes fishing :rep
Using that Steiner/Prachett pic I made as his profile pic :woo


----------



## SMetalWorld

- "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CJ again."
- You will get some *GREEN LOVIN'* when I have the fucking chance!!!
- Since you like redheads, I will *NOT RED REP YOU!!!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Architect
MUSIC GOD
Almost as old as me on here and may remember the user "saMi" he was awesome with music too*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Makes me feel like a newbie with 1 year on here compared to his 10
- Seeing his sig/avy makes me a bit sad cos Evie won't be wresting at the next indy event I go to, she's already done her final NZ event for the year already 
- Must have to take the time to put the codes in for the red colour, how do you avoid getting ninja'ed all the time? :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Shield fan.
Female.
Is a nice person.*


----------



## CJ

Using colored text again :wee-bey
Is a nice person :rileyclap
May stay invisible forever :surprise:


----------



## Trublez

Hot for Becky.
Probably wishes he could become a Lass Licker as well.
New Day fan. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows New Day Haters are BOOOOOTY!
Is a BOOOTY MAN though
Either offline or embracing the invisibility trend *


----------



## Tony

- Username initials match his location
- Goes into BRIE MODE
- Has a cutie in his sig and avatar that makes me want to go back to watch NXT


----------



## Trublez

*From LA.
CM Punk fan.
Always has a hot Asian girl as a sig. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- *Green text*
- Kurt Angle fan
- Thanks for the rep! I'm trying to re-rep all again but I can't do it right now. BUT I WILL!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is very passionate about rep 
- Has his birthday in just over a month's time!
- Was last active at 6:23pm my time


----------



## DGenerationMC

- DEAN
- FUCKING
- AMBROSE


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has some great wrestler smileys in their sig (Y)
- Lives in a US city I've actually visited!
- 9 years younger than me, god I feel old now :lol


----------



## Trublez

*28 years old so in Dean Ambrose's age range. :evil
Likes Little Mix (my sister is the biggest fan of them :lol)
May consider doing let's plays on YouTube as she's a gamer girl.*


----------



## CJ

Created a fictional sister to cover up the fact he's a big fan of Little Mix :rileylel
Loves green text
Drives like Drake in GTA games :WTF2


----------



## Mastodonic

Likes Seth Rollins. I approve.

Is infatuated by some broad called Leanna Decker.

Is from a similar place to me. In fact, it's just down the road.


----------



## Donnie

IT'S VADER TIME

Is the prince of power 

Knows that Brock/Vader would be incredible 

Lives in the iron gates of fate


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Kevin Owens fan.

Briscoes fan.

Lives on the lone road.*


----------



## Kenny

- little poppa pump
- tna fan
- has a lot of favs


----------



## Trublez

Been on this forum for 11 years. :shocked:
Ass man like me.
May be looking forward to Punk debuting in the UFC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is having some weird British food for lunch.

likes :datass

needs a theme song:


----------



## CJ

Thinks British food is weird :goaway
Has never been visible afaik
Lent Becky one of his SHIV's :woah


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is whored out on rep
- Understands that British food is completely normal aige
- Beck The Ripper? :westbrook4


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Becky Lynch nods as approval for being such an awesome user
- Joined August 2014
- 6 FRIENDS????? THAT'S IT??? I'LL FUCKING ADD YOU!!!!


----------



## Pratchett

- This guy again
- Hints that he might be relocating
- Looking to add friends to his collection


----------



## Vox Machina

• My uncle.

• Also my daddy.

• So many quotes.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Dolph Ziggler fan
- Likes the unicorns of The New Day
- As we all, he is also hoping a speedy recovery to Seth Rollins


----------



## Trublez

*- Probably annoyed that the amount you have to rep before repping the same person again has increased thanks to a certain admin. :ann1

- Hopes Seth recovers soon. 

- Is making me start to believe that he may never actually even move out of Vancouver at this point. :side:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thinks there is a conspiracy going on with simonitro unk
- Was getting unfairly attacked in the XW appreciation thread
- Carol Seleme's #1 Fan. (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

- *YOU ALL GOING TO GET GREEN REPPED AGAIN!!!!*
- You has accepted my fwiendship!!!
-


----------



## CJ

Still hasn't left Vancouver yet
Likes using smilies
Posting in green like @Trublez


----------



## Pratchett

- Made me an avy that I still use on my Profile page
- Likes to talk about food
- Red heads :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld

- YES!!! I'm THIS guy again!! *Krak-koom!!!*
- Quote fan
- Lives in Cincinnati


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Breaking news... Oh no, still in Vancouver.
- Likes the Shield dudes.
- Used to be an evil gentleman of some kind :shiiit


----------



## Trublez

*Has a new Becky sig which is just as great as his last one.
Starting to become a regular in this thread. (Y)
Likes that BOOOTAY, son!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Sasha should be in NEW DAY and she would become Divas Champ then
Biggest advocate of the BOOTY next to KENNY
Taking TBZ Productions all the way to the future. #TBZForever*


----------



## CJ

Knows TBZ Productions is a front for the London Mafia :chlol
Really loves red text :mckinney
Evie fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I cannot see him.

wears a *C*ena *J*ersey while he watches RAW. :fact

wants to take a cruise with Leanna. Whether the ship sinks or not, he plans on going down with Decker.


----------



## Dolorian

- It is not clear who he wants to win the title at SS
- Would likely just continue to use the word "master" even if it is banned
- Has 161 friends


----------



## Pratchett

- Interesting avatar
- Over 1000 posts in little more than a month since joining
- Username makes me think of time machines even though I know it shouldn't


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has some epic quotes everywhere.

Is new to the Chatbox Crew.

Premium member.


----------



## Trublez

*Would like to see Eva Marie in porn. :evil
Has a sig that's funny yet sexy as the same time. :lol
Apparently back at Fearless University (I thought you graduated you perv). *


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Green text for awhile
- Used to be called S.A.M.
- Sexually Attractive Male?


----------



## Trublez

*Likes heavy metal.
Badass sig.
Should know that username was from a GTA 3 mission. :lol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should know Im back at Fearless U to get my doctorate in Nikki's booty.

Even has Antonio Banderas appreciating his sig.

Has a Carol smilie.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Like Oh Ma Gaaad!!!
- Nikki Bella fan
- Would love to see Nikki Bella vs. Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania


----------



## Chrome

Will enjoy my new sig
Is looking forward to Survivor Series tomorrow night
Blind Guardian fan


----------



## Tony

- Bulls brother
- Rocking a Jimmy Butler haircut
- Doesn't care like his name was Jay Cutler


----------



## Chrome

Rock a Derrick Rose haircut atm
Is sad with how the Cowboys season has gone
Has been here close to 5 years now


----------



## Mox Girl

- Doesn't care
- Is a rep whore
- Joined in the year CM Punk was champion the entire year


----------



## Punkhead

Still believes in The Shield.

Will probably be upset when Reigns wins the title and not Ambrose (possibly even by pinning Ambrose).

Likes Civ IV (why not V?).


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Accepts Hayley Williams rep.

Just received some Hayley Williams rep.

Lifetime Member.*


----------



## Pratchett

- Black aces and black eights
- Likes to use the *BLUE *text
- Joined roughly two months after I did


----------



## Mox Girl

- Long usertitle and location
- Obviously likes thoughtful quotes
- Is from Dean Ambrose's hometown (Y)



Punkhead said:


> Likes Civ IV (why not V?).


I've never played Civ V, mainly cos my laptop won't run it... I would like to, though! Oh, and I'd be happy with Roman winning the title, just not as happy as I would with Dean obviously


----------



## CJ

Is a Dean Ambrose girl
Likes ice cream
Likes strategy games


----------



## Donnie

CJ 

Recently became my friend on here 

Is one of the nicest posters on WF

Can name 3 things about everyone on WF


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Got pissed off, probably, when both Rusev and Kevin Owens lost to Shit Cena, eh?
- I'm not that fan of both and I WAS PISSED OFF!!!
- Prefers ROH and PWG over WWE


----------



## Al Borland

CANADIAN :brady4

On dat Folk Metal

has Foot fetish :ugh2


----------



## Ahem...

- Acknowledged by Big Poppa Pump
- Finds foot fetish grotesque
- ...probably shouldn't check my internet history...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From the same country as me :YES
- Comic book fan
- Loves GTA San Andreas :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Should know that I selected Carlisle United in Fifa 12 and made them the best team ever
- That should make him smile.
- Oh no! I don't know them... I chose them by random.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes his music like his liquor,hard

almost has eclipsed 4,000 points

wants Taker and Reigns to be victorious today.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Yes, indeed! I want Undertaker to destroy Bray because Undertaker rules. He already lost against Brock Lesnar for the 39237497 times
- The awesome sig is back
- With a shooting panda


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that one does not simply choose Carlisle United at random. :StephenA2

- Has 22 friends :rock4

- Has some strange looking recent visitor messages.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Swinging and Bexplexing since the dark ages
- Asuka fan
- Well, Carlisle United do have a cool logo.


----------



## CJ

Thinks Carlisle has a cool logo
Might watch some of Euro 2016 :hmm
Almost 4000 points


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Has 47,975 points








- Chris Jericho fan
- I will be watching Euro 2016 and hope, it won't be blown to kingdom come.


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Bray Wyatt to job to the Undertaker again. :tenay
Changed his sig. 
Sent me some nice Carol rep. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Antonio Banderas would tap that too
- Actually, I want everyone's ass to be kicked by Undertaker and Bray Wyatt is no exception.
- Hoola Hoop, Carol... nice!


----------



## CJ

Taker fan
Wants Bray to lose :no:
Will probably live in Van City forever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May dump Decker for Sulecki, :nah

will not watch Survivor Series live.

rapidly approaching 9000 posts.


----------



## 751161

- Daniel MOTHERFUCKING GOAT BRYAN fan. So automatically has good taste in Wrestlers.
- Probably spent the most overall time staring at his signature. Just like now, because it's more entertaining than this shitty Kickoff 5-on-5 match.
- Has a lot of fucking points, jesus.


----------



## Trublez

*Was doing GFX before CJ so probably taught him everything he knows. :rileylol
Took a long break from this forum.
Watching SS live.*


----------



## CJ

Changed his sig but not his avi :WTF2
Watching SS live :surprise:
Likes to listen to Little Mix when he's in the car :woah


----------



## Mox Girl

- Makes me wonder why he would be shocked about somebody watching SS live, cos I did too lol
- Probably thinks that not a good redhead won the title tonight :lol
- Last repped me with a TNA gif haha


----------



## Dolorian

- Was likely dissapointed about that Roman vs Ambrose match
- Yet is probably relieved that Ambrose didn't win only to be cashed in by Sheamus
- Definitely enjoyed seeing Ambrose wrestle without the t-shirt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Prob not down with Sheamus
Knows I really wanted Dean or a Heel Roman but Love that Sheamus came out especially since he was a pick of mine for PWA and Forum Championship 
Now knows I reunited The Shield in WWE2k16 and downloaded their attires!

Sheamused me!
Has great taste in gaming
Had a damn near identical fav PS2 Games list*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a nice new avatar
- Also has great taste in gaming
- Seems to be happy that Sheamus cashed in on Roman


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I woulda been even happier if Paige also won
PALE REVOLUTION woulda been awesome
Might also listen to Snake Eater alot. (I also love Heavens Divide and Sins of The Father, some of the best music in games! Why did they only put the Heavens Divide Instrumental in TPP though?)*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Would mark out if Evie randomly came out on Raw and challenged Charlotte hahaha :lol
- More realistically, would like Brie to get a title shot?
- Should know I agree about Paige, she should have won, Charlotte is just a bit boring...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Reigns mark.

Ambrose mark.

Probably saddened that neither of them left SS with the title.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Was probably a bit happy Sheamus won the title (cos he's listed in his sig)
- Maybe wasn't too happy to see Neville get eliminated in that preshow SS elim match, just like me (he deserves better...)
- Obviously watches a lot of different wrestling companies


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would be surprised to know I'm not happy that Sheamus won the title.

Knows I'm saddened by the treatment of Neville :mj2

Biggest Ambrose fan on the forum.*


----------



## Kenny

- aces and eights fan
- so many favs
- SUPLEX CITY BITCH


----------



## Mox Girl

- Name all in CAPS!
- Had a birthday recently (happy late birthday!)
- Jiggly hypnotic butt


----------



## Kenny

- might be upset about survivor series
- biggest ambrose mark
- fush n chups churr


----------



## CJ

Likes boobs :mckinney
Liverpool fan
Probably uses the word strewth a lot


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Wasn't a fan of Survivor Series, I guess.
- Didn't want Bray Wyatt to get beat by Undertaker
- Just the perverted that we are... we both like boobs, coincident?


----------



## Pratchett

- Approves of boobs :cena6
- Approves of Undertaker :cena6
- This guy again


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Yup! It's THIS guy again!!! *Krak-koom!!*
- Why do I have a feeling that you don't like me? 
- Likes throwing quotes a lot.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Undertaker fan :clap
- Is getting paranoid over Pratchett's feelings towards him
- Might have been alright with Sheamus winning the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

His first three favorite males wrestlers are injured 

likes to swing

would like to swing Becky :yes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Sasha says hi 8*D
- American Football fan
- Is probably eagerly awaiting the return of D-Bry as much as i am.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky or Sasha should be taking Charlottes title soon or at least I hope
Ready Willing and GABLE 
Wants D Bry back, hell yeah! WWE Needs that man*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Evie supporter :mckinney (She outshone Nia Jax)
- Anime fan
- Is likely quite bored of Charlotte like i am :sasha3


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a badass photo of Becky in his sig
- Dean & Seth fan (Y)
- Is likely quite upset Cesaro is injured


----------



## CJ

Changed her sig
Loves ice cream
Going to Mania 32


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

still using Claude Rains mode

a founding father of the *RBR*

addicted to Tayto's products.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- John Cena in the middle
- I wonder if he was happy about Undertaker winning.
- I'm sure I was... LONG LIVE THE UNDERTAKER!!!! He got the biggest pop of the night with the YES!!! Chants!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I didnt truly mind Taker winning, it just sucks for Bray, but it was Taker's Silver Anniversary, so there was no other outcome possible

Taker is maybe his favorite ever.

Wishes that Taker would have gone over Brock clean to end their feud..


----------



## Trublez

*Has had the same avy (albeit slight modifications) for even longer than CJ's.
Knows Bray's treatment is absolutely terrible.
2nd most amount of posts in here.*



CJ said:


> Watching SS live :surprise:
> Likes to listen to Little Mix when he's in the car :woah


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Practices BOODAYISM
Wolf God
Knows Jay Lethal is a WRESTLING GOD*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will see the new *P*lanet of the *A*pes.

likes this Evie chick. :nice

Founded the HWE: He Wants Evie. :banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Yes, if you must know, Undertaker is my favorite of all-time since 1994 (the year I started watching wrestling)
- Glad that you are okay with it seeing Undertaker win at Survivor Series.
- A very respectable user here.


----------



## Pratchett

- This guy again
- Thinks I dislike him when I actually don't
- Thinks SHIV is respectable :mj


----------



## Trublez

*Recently went back to his old username along with the OG avatar and all.
Actually has a quote for his location. :confused
Enjoys playing mind games with simonitro.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Posts in green text.

Doesn't have a location.

Offline.*


----------



## Kenny

- deadman's handddddddd
- fan of a lot of things
- has over 2,500 posts


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dat ass









From Sydney

Dat avatar







*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Loves to use Big E gifs
- Would be missing quite a few wrestlers according to his list
- Is working on his abs


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Ambrose fan

Kiwi girl

Going to WM 32


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*CM Punk fan.

Dean Ambrose fan.

Fan of Guns N' Roses.*


----------



## KK3

Sammy Zayn Fan
TNA Fan
Can name a couple of old wrestlers


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has an old school Raw graphic in their avy
- Hasn't quite made 50 posts yet
- SETH FREAKING ROLLINS :Seth


----------



## CJ

Regular in here :JLC3
From LOTR country
Shield fan forever


----------



## Dolorian

- Needs to setup the Decker vs Sulecki titlematch at some PPV
- Going for the 50,000 points trophy
- Has named three things more than three times about Ambrose Girl


----------



## CJ

Knows Decker's getting booked to win that match :benson
Not a fan of SJW's
Regular in the Celeb thread :rileyclap


----------



## SMetalWorld

- He probably disagrees with me about Undertaker defeating Bray Wyatt
- It's totally cool by me
- We're cool buddies and love red head chicks.


----------



## CJ

Taker fan
Approaching 2000 posts
Likes this thread


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Has surpassed 6,000 visits to their profile
- Should know that their GFX efforts are far more than mediocre.
- Strongly disapproves of Big E-diots. :saul


----------



## Punkhead

Lynch is love, Lynch is life.

Football fan.

Supports Carlisle United, which I assume is his local team.


----------



## DeeGirl

Football fan - Chelsea right? (Apologies if wrong )

Enjoys many women such as Hayley Williams, Emma Stone and Taylor Swift :yum:

Judging by that avi, must be an iron maiden fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Buddy the Elf :bow
- Fellow football fan
- Is a member of 13 social groups.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Lynch is love, Lynch is life
- Yup, I stole someone else's line
- Probably, hoped for Ambrose leaving Survivor Series but still a bit fortunate that he wouldn't get kicked by Sheamus and lose right away like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was likely very happy about Taker being victorious on Sunday.
- Will soon have a lawsuit for plagiarism from Punkhead. :heyman4
- Thinks Rock should Main Event WM32.


----------



## Aizen

*One Step Closer to touch Becky Lynch’s abs. 8*D


*Probably sings like Chester Bennington in the shower. :hmm:


*Shares a mutual feeling like everybody else about Charlotte being a boring/unbearable champ.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hunts demons.

Has a gif for an avatar.

Joined in September of 2013.*


----------



## Aizen

*Thinks I joined in September 2014. :hmm

*Avid LU fan. (Y)

*Thinks it is best to give LU & ROH their own section without getting rid of the TNA section.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Music fan
- Is giving me far too much credit in terms of singing ability
- Has a very nice points to post ratio :thumbsup


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Becky Lynch.

Marks for NXT.

Is Ready, Willing, & Gable.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- He's a deadman's hand.
- Is it right or left?
- I'm going to assume it's the right hand.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks it's right.

Should know I'm never going to tell. 

Taker fan.*


----------



## CJ

Won't be sigining that petition to get rid of the TNA section
Loves Sonic games
Has a lot of favorites


----------



## Mox Girl

- New Becky gifs in sig!
- Loves redheads more than of a lot of things
- Would have like 20,000 posts if posts were counted in this section :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Well, that WAS SO CLOSE!!! For Ambrose winning it.
- She probably was happy for Roman Reigns winning the big one for one second.
- She probably hates Sheamus now.


----------



## CJ

Fan of the Deadman
Glad the BOD beat the Wyatts
Has over 200 posts in this thread :surprise:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Made me check how many posts I have in here, 175 :lol
- But he has over 1,700, you spammer haha 
- Also really loves to post what he's eating too


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Becky Lynch fan. (Y)

Has good taste in female wrestlers (Y)

Should know I don't know how to find out how many posts you've made in this thread. 

Ninja'd:

Ambrose fan (Y)

Has good taste in male wrestlers (Y)

Sad that Dean didn't win the belt at SvS :mj2*


----------



## CJ

Needs to click the number under replies :benson
Has 311 posts in here
Huge LU fan



Ambrose Girl said:


> - Made me check how many posts I have in here, 175 :lol
> - But he has over 1,700, you spammer haha
> - Also really loves to post what he's eating too


1295


----------



## SMetalWorld

Deadman's Hand:

- His favorites keep on increasing.
- Lucha Underground 2 is back, right? (I don't know but I saw some recordings but didn't see the results)
- He probably would be happy if there's a Royal Rumble with every favorite wrestler he has on his signature... I wonder who he'll pick to win.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me :mj2
- Shocked about having 200 posts on this thread already.
- Thanks for counting, I didn't know.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I can't pick a favorite to win that Rumble :mj2

Should know LU will be back come January. They're taping, but it hasn't aired yet.

Might watch LU Season 2.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Is LU too spotty when it comes to wrestling? :$
- I usually stay away from these kind of matches (not my favorite style of wrestling)
- However, Pentagon Jr. is pretty awesome.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Well, LU has a nice variety of wrestlers.

However, if Lucha Libre ain't your style (along with the hardcore wrestling they have sometimes), then that's alright, as the storytelling is top notch, regardless.

And yes, Pentagon Jr. is awesome.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Edited himself Today at 12:21 AM
- Celebrated with the Deadman his 25 year anniversary
- Probably agrees with Sega that the Sonic frenchise was not up to par in the last few games


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*You're right on that point regarding the Sonic games. :mj2

Knows that I think it's a damn shame we're probably never getting multiple playable characters in a Sonic game ever again. :mj2

Knows Eggman might never beat Sonic. :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- DAMMIT SEGA!!! Why does Eggman have to job to Sonic everytime???
- Sonic is Sega's John Cena
- Eggman should have been a champion by now but Sonic and his friends buried him!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Sonic is a backstage politician :mj2

Knows Eggman is being held down :mj2

Knows he'll never go over Sonic :mj2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to order a* Roman 2:16* shirt.

so ready for *LU2.*

wants to German suplex Sonic.


----------



## Biblet2014

-Changes his sig what seems like every two hours or so
-Has a huge amount of posts 
-I swear it seems like you've changed your username, I'm probably mistaken.


Looks like I don't know people here that well.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Created the best phrase of 2015.

Knows I want a Roman 2.16 shirt.

Always have quality opinions. 

Ninja'd me :fts

Tajiri fan

Joined in 2014.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Still has PCB listed in his sig even though they broke up
- Always posts in blue
- Lists everybody by their last names in his sig


----------



## Tony

- Hates Sheamus for what he did to Roman
- Enjoyed Dean and Roman's brotherly moment after their match at Survivor Series
- Probably has a favorite member in Girls' Generation, I just don't know who :hmm:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know I am a flop Girls' Generation fan and don't know who's who :redface
- Wonders what his fave GG song is, mine's "I GOT A BOY" atm, but it always changes!
- Has little over 1000 posts more than me


----------



## Darkness is here

~ GIRL!!!!
~ Has a FUCKING great taste in wrestlers
~ Don't know her... *mumbles* but would love to know her *smirks*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is apparently trying to hit on me 
- Also has excellent taste in wrestlers (Y)
- Katy Perry in avy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is making a love connection, perhaps? 

New Zealand's finest

does not have Thanksgiving in her country

no Thanksgiving emu for her, no siree Bob!


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

Is female

Likes Daniel Bryan

Is here all the time


----------



## Kenny

- wreastling fan for 40 years
- joined in 07
- lucifer


----------



## CJ

Likes boobs :nikki
Already got his nephew supporting Liverpool
Likes the FIFA games


----------



## Kenny

- huge becky fan
- probably sick of the sight of mcclaren
- wants a new manager at newcastle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da Man

Da Myth 

Da legendary sig GAWD!!!!!:sodone


----------



## Kenny

- SHIV
- may like KFC between a womans legs
- has his classic avy back :yes


----------



## Mox Girl

- Posted at exactly midnight NZ time
- Might like boobs and ass the same amount
- Likes football


----------



## Kenny

- is ahead of me in time (10:20pm here)
- biggest ambrose fan i know on here
- may know that i liked her picture


----------



## CJ

Biggest Liverpool fan I've seen on here
Will probably watch Euro 2016
Lives on the other side of the world :surprise:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Might have a hard time choosing between Leanna Decker & Becky Lynch
- Or might not, you never know!
- Last ate a snickers bar


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants The Shield to dominate as a unit in 2016, the greatest reunion of all time!
May or may not like the new faction with Sheamus/Barrett/Rusev.
Prob wants Reigns to spear them all to death lol*


----------



## CJ

Ninja'd me or did he :hmm
Likes Brie more than faygo
Happy Sheamus won the title


----------



## Gandhi

- Has 1298 posts in his short time on this thread 
- Women wise, thinks redheads are the hottest chicks out there
- Doesn't get into much (or any) major discussions on WF


----------



## SMetalWorld

- HE'S FAT!!!
- Sorry! He's not FAT... HE'S OBESE!!!
- Opposite to Gandhi... he was thinner than a toothpick.


----------



## Pratchett

- Shows great taste in being a lifelong Undertaker fan
- I don't know him personally very well, but he is someone I have learned to appreciate as a poster
- Always seems to manage to be the guy who posts right before I log onto this thread. But I aten't mad at him.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Why! Thank you!
- I appreciate that!
- Seems like a legit cool guy
- My 2 quotes about stupid people (in a good way): "It's hard to teach a smart guy but it's harder to teach a dumb guy" and "Stupid people are usually the bravest!"


----------



## Punkhead

Said that I'm like a son to him.

Disappointed in me for not having seen any Star Wars movie.

Likes to quote Terry Pratchett a lot.

EDIT: Simonitro 

Ninja'd me.

Fan of Undertaker, the most metal WWE wrestler ever.

One of few fellow Power Metal fans here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Lover of headbanging 
- Accepts rep for a number of people
- Metal maniac


----------



## Erik.

- Marks for the nearly every wrestler that I do.
- Really likes Becky Lynch
- Willing and Gable.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- KO mark wens2
- Uses a SHIV GFX.
- A fan of a few classic wrestlers.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is online right now
- An Englishmen
- Been here fore just over a year


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Has an awesome Sig
I've never spoken to before
Obviously has high educational standards


----------



## Pratchett

- My brother on the East Coast
- We been through some wars
- The :kanye smiley is rightfully retired


----------



## Trublez

*Almost ninja'd me.
Starting posting in this thread again after taking a long absence.
In my friends list.*


----------



## CJ

BABW
Refuses to change his avatar :no:
His use of green text suggests he wants to join the GAWA :woo


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is never, ever, ever, EEEEEEEVER, visible.
- May have gotten emotional towards the end of Red Dead Redemption
- Speaking of that, should get involved in a Red Head Redemption movement. #StopBeckyJobbing


----------



## Darkness is here

-Has a hot girl in his SIG
-Likes new day *shakes head*
-Enjoys next more than raw



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Is female
> 
> Likes Daniel Bryan
> 
> Is here all the time


Wait what? Shiv is a girl? ._.


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't been around here for a while.
Used to make attention seeking threads.
Has an alt account.
*


----------



## CJ

Low-key Little Mix fan :chlol
Biggest Carol Seleme fan on WF
Will probably change his username for Christmas


----------



## Trublez

*Low key Laci Green fan. :rileylel
Has a funny Becky sig.
Has an issue with my avatar for some reason.*


----------



## Darkness is here

-The first girl in his SIG is cute
-gives out good reps
-DEM POINTS!



Trublez said:


> *Has an alt account.
> *


DAYUM!!!
I thought everyone got over that shit by now ._.


----------



## Darkness is here

This one for trublez:
-posts in green for some reason
-has a not so girl in his av
-loves me a lot *smirks*


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd but didn't bother editing his post but decided to double post instead. :no:
Should know that I had "got over it" (not that I had anything to get over with in the first place) I just felt like mentioning it.
Knows I'm trying to annoy him.* :finger


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is instigating trublez. :reigns2
- Disapproves of double posting
- Has an awesome new sig :tucky


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Trublez new sig.

Cesaro fan.

Awaits Sami Zayn's return.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Is looking forward to the new season of LU
-Username reminds me of the Aces and 8s
- Likes pretty much everyone that i do


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has the same taste as me, when it comes to wrestlers.

Clearly has good taste.

That sig kada*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I might be blind but I don't see John Cena in your favorites.
- I'm glad we agree on our least favorite, eh?
- Isn't fan of both Kane and the Big Show


----------



## SMetalWorld

Whoops! Double post :mj2


----------



## Darkness is here

-likes to double post unk
-lazy like me
-likes john cena :cena5


----------



## Mox Girl

- Really really likes darkness
- Has the three wrestlers in my sidebar listed as faves, along with John Cena who I also love!
- Is making a name for themselves


----------



## Mastodonic

I get the feeling you're a fan of Dean Ambrose. You have good taste.

You're going to what might be a very underwhelming Wrestlemania.

You're a Kiwi!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Vader fan. (Y)

Fears no man.

Fears no pain.*


----------



## CJ

Working on his abs
Probably a bigger LU fan than Drago :mckinney
EC3 fan :yay


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'm a bigger LU fan than @Drago

Fellow EC3 fan. :yay

Offline.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Already named more than 3 things about you today
- I'm just looking through your favorites to see who's missing.
- Not a fan of Triple H, I see?


----------



## Gandhi

- Sometimes doesn't actually name 3 things about the poster above him
- Thinks the Undertaker is the greatest superstar in Pro Wrestling
- Is a middle eastern who lives in North America


----------



## Trublez

*- Gets annoyed when people name the same 3 things about him over and over again.

- Speaks his mind on here and doesn't give a crap what others think of him unlike the many cowards that frequent this site.

- Hates CM Chump.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Signed the LU petition.

Offline.*

*Uses Green text*


----------



## CJ

Thinks everyone who uses invisble mode is offline
Listed something in green text
Definitely a bigger LU fan than @Drago


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Wants Leanna Decker vs. Becky Lynch in a Bras & Panties match at Wresltmania
- That'll put asses on the seat.
- *RedheadMania Running Wild, Brotha!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Currently celebrating Taker's 25th anniversary
- Was probably glad Taker & Kane won at SS
- Still has probably around the same amount of rep as I do


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Big Ambrose fan.

Online.

Bound for WM 32. :woo*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes New Day unlike the Ambrose fan above him. :lol
Should know I'm offline while typing this. 
Has so many faves lel.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I don't believe him :fuckedup

New to the chatbox crew.

Wants to marry Carol Seleme.*


----------



## CJ

Knows @Trublez would need to get a pre-nup first :chlol
One of the many Becky fans I forgot to list in that other thread 
Likes Hand egg :rileylol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Didn't list me in that thread.

Should probably correct that mistake :fuckedup

Knows Trublez better get a pre-nup, if he knows what's good for him.:cudi*


----------



## Trublez

*- Should believe me because even though I like to cause Trublez doesn't mean I'm a liar. :evil

- Should know that Carol is one crazy girl going by her Instagram so me marrying her may not be what I originally bargained for. :lol

- Knows Green text is better than Blue.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows marrying Carol Seleme won't end well. 

Is a brave man for doing it anyway. :ti2

Should know Blue text is better than Green text. :cudi*


----------



## CJ

No longer seems to have Becky in his favorites list :no:
Likes to post in blue, so he must also be a Blue Meanie fan :hmm
Or maybe it's because of his love for Sonic the Hedgehog games :hmm


----------



## SMetalWorld

- You should change your text into either red or orange
- I should start adding color to my text
- His favorite Powerpuff Girl is Blossom, I guess.


----------



## CJ

Missed out on that orange text phase I went through in here
Needs to post in purple for the Undertaker
Likes the same kind of music as Dolorian


----------



## Trublez

*Stopped posting in colour around September which is when I stopped as well.
Probably wonders why I started posting in colour again.
Likes Becky's corny ass jokes. :rileylol*


----------



## Tony

- Hot chicks
- Thinks Drake is a simp
- HOT CHICKS :banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- From Los Angeles
- Haven't seen you in awhile here
- Nakamura fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

- LOL did start posting in colour
- Now matches his avy, cos it has a purplish background
- Is going to pass me in posts really soon, cos he only has like 10 less than me now


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Only exclusive to this threat!
- BECAUSE I LOVE YOU ALL
- Hmmm.. are we head-to-head on who posts more? Okay! CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Too bad for you posts in this section don't count 
- But knows that unless it involves WM32, Dean Ambrose or The Shield, I don't actually post THAT much lol
- Has seen The Undertaker's entrance live???


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- No! :crying: I never watched any wrestling live event ever even the crappy Indie stuff, I wasn't able to watch.
- :cry I guess, I'll never see Undertaker live for he might retire next year.
- Happy for you that you could watch Dean Ambrose some more. >*


----------



## Darkness is here

-Never seen a live event like a certain someone *cries without anyone noticing*
-Lives in Canada for now
-Is sad cuz he will never see a 15 minutes long entrance that he always watches on TV unk


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know that Taker's entrance is epic in person
- Is a Katy Perry fan (me too!)
- Joined in the same year as me but has WAY more posts haha


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Agrees with you!
- Not only I want to see his entrance, I'll be the happiest man if Undertaker tombstones me
- Yup, I want to job to Undertaker. R.I.P simonitro 27-0 at Wrestlemania*


----------



## Buttermaker

Fellow Canadian?
Has a thing for Ambrose Girl, the tension is killing me.
Been gracing this forum for almost 10 years now.


----------



## Darkness is here

-Likes taker
-Canadian
-trying to be Vince Russo :russo


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I totally agree... DARKNESS SHALL RULE THE WORLD!!!*
*- HAIL SATAN!!!*
*-







*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has people on here thinking you have a thing for me lol
- Is hailing Satan :shocked:
- Is the Devil's Favourite WF poster


----------



## Darkness is here

-Wants to kill me for having more posts than her
-can't see her points but maybe she has more than me
-should know that points > posts


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- ^_^
- ^_^
- ^_^*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Ripped me off by not actually posting 3 things 
- Added a sig lol John Cena
- Is making a name for themselves

EDIT:

- Ninja'ed me!
- Avy didn't load, I don't know why WF does that to me :lol
- SATAN! Or maybe just one of his minions


----------



## Darkness is here

-should know that post was originally for that simo guy
-should look at my edited post now
-should also know I am sorry *makes cute face*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Haha you're forgiven
- I didn't realise I ninja'ed you :lol
- I don't want to kill you for having more posts than me, I'd have to kill most of WF if that was the case


----------



## SMetalWorld

Darkness is here:

*- Added you to my forces of DARKNESS
- Now, everyone will think I'm insane
- Because I am...*

Ambrose Girl:

*- Don't be afraid, dear... my darkside is a little bit selective.
- I have my crazed up moments.
- We're still cool.*


----------



## Darkness is here

-will receive a ambrose rep from me for forgiving me... Even though I am too lazy to do that 
-Became my instant favourite when I saw she likes both cena and reigns
-should know I like mature beauty :cena5

Edit:
-faster than me
-should know we are all insane
-repped


----------



## Mox Girl

- Wonders how old you think I am? :lol
- Is becoming a fave of mine too cos of excellent taste in wrestlers!
- Don't be lazy, I will rep you too!


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I WEPPED YOU!!! I WEPPED YOU!!! NA-NA-NA-NA-NA!!!*
*-



Ambrose Girl: Simon sure is crazy and childish

Click to expand...

- Hey, at least, I don't hide it.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- YEAH repped me with a really nice Dean pic 
- Prob is a bit crazy, but I can't complain about that, look at who my fave wrestler is :lol
- Is misquoting me, I NEVER SAID THAT


----------



## Darkness is here

-Crazy
-and crazy too
-wait... Did I mention he is crazy? unk

EDIT: DAYUM girl!

-should know I know her age
-I hope she likes cricket
-hope she likes my rep


----------



## Gandhi

- Is very desperate for attention and online friends
- Never shuts up about how most people hate him
- Cares more about tasty meat than innocent animals


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Saba7 el Noor!
- Doesn't like someone repeating things about him.
- Likes innocent animals... and so am I.

Cats are awesome!!*


----------



## Darkness is here

-._.
-.-.
-:cena5

Edit: not again *sighs*
Doesn't likes meat?
Then won't like me either
Has ninja'ed me many times already .-.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nah! I eat meat like a motherfucker!
- Meat is soooo good!!!
- Do you want me to some burgers with me? I'll order from Burger King.*


----------



## Darkness is here

-sure as long as the bill is on you *grins*
-sent me a friend request that I thought was an infraction
-imma accept his friend request


----------



## Buttermaker

What the fuck is going on
Post overload
Satan shits a flying


----------



## Gandhi

- Created this thread
- Likes Baseball
- Rarely watches wrestling


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Straight Outta Egypt

Online.

Finds Emma attractive.







*


----------



## Darkness is here

-has a long SIG
-no cena in it
-but secretly likes cena :cena5


----------



## Mox Girl

- Thank you for your rep, but the pic you repped me with is broken 
- Keeps getting ninja'ed, but we always are :lol
- But not this time!


----------



## Darkness is here

-aww sorry I am bad with pics *cries*
-can do any 1 thing for you now
-feels the pain of being ninja'ed xD


----------



## Darkness is here

Edit: oopsy daisy


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't liked to be Ninja'd.
- Seriously, who does?
- It makes you feel left in the cold!*


----------



## Darkness is here

-likes sheild wrestlers like me
-becoming a favorite of mine
-will be killed by me if I don't get those damn burgers


----------



## Mox Girl

- Is making me wonder what the pic you repped me with was?
- Doesn't use capital letters in his posts
- BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!! (Y)


----------



## Darkness is here

-"S"hould start imagining about the pic
-"I" will help *insert sexy dean pic*
-"H"ope she is good at imagining stuff
See what I did there?


----------



## Punkhead

At one point was really hated in the Rants section.

Now the hate has died down and he seems to have faded into obscurity.

Likes Katy Perry, cricket and John Cena.


----------



## Gandhi

- Not a fan of the Russian government
- Paramore fan
- Arch Enemy fan


----------



## Darkness is here

Punkhead said:


> At one point was really hated in the Rants section.
> 
> Now the hate has died down and he seems to have faded into obscurity.
> 
> Likes Katy Perry, cricket and John Cena.


Yeah the hate was thanks to the fact I had no friends at all back then and used to make threads on threads just for the sake of talking with people if not make friends and people mistook as me attention seeking and the hate died down because I found a better place back in April where you can make good friends and not everyone is an asshole there and I have the time of my life there, that's the reason iam not active on this forum since April.


----------



## Gandhi

- Literally has no friends offline
- Doesn't seem like the brightest lad around
- Purposefully didn't name 3 things about me


----------



## Mox Girl

- Clearly says what he thinks and doesn't worry about doing so
- Seems to argue with CM Chump quite a bit
- Doesn't always say flattering things about the above poster


----------



## Kenny

- is cute
- wants DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE as WWE CHAMP :mark:
- is ahead on time


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a rep whore
- Liverpool fan
- Been on the forum for over 10 years.


----------



## Kenny

- from england
- cesaro fan
- bekcy fan


----------



## CJ

Likes boobs :nikki
WF Legend
Always has great avi/sig combos


----------



## Trublez

*Likes Leanna's boobs.
Forty eight thousand fucking points which can mostly be attributed to the celeb thread.
Literally never gets into any arguments/debates with anyone on here.*


----------



## CJ

Knows I find getting into online arguments pretty pointless :shrug
Going to betray England & Roy Hodgson & join the GAWA :evil
Won't be celebrating Thanksgiving


----------



## Trublez

*- Isn't a keyboard warrior. 

- I ain't gonna lie, that Becky sig is adorable, especially when she smiles at the end in the gif on the right. 

- Named Velvet Sky as one of the top 10 best wrestlers in TNA history. :lel*


----------



## CJ

Knows she put on some of the best matches entrances in TNA history :benson
Another Becky fan I forgot to list 
Probably already ate some of that rabbit food he passes off as a breakfast cereal :rileylel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is a huge gangster rap fan

accomplished breakdancer

when he says he likes NWA, he ain't talking about wresting.

:fact or *fiction?*


----------



## Donnie

Mentioned me in a post 

Gave me some AMAZING Rep

Is waiting for Bryan to come back and Shiv Vince and take his title back


----------



## Trublez

*Probably received porn in his user cp.
Eerie Owens sig.
Loves Owens and Rusev.*


----------



## CJ

Scared by @donne 's KO sig :rileylol
Has a favorite Christmas song 



 :reneelel
Loves city life


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trublez:

*- Probably knows about this: https://www.facebook.com/Carol-Seleme-556429294447266/
- Scans her Facebook probably every 2 seconds for new hot updates.
- Something like this:







*

CJ:
*
- Where the hell did you come from?
- You are so ninja that makes Fuma Kotaro run for his money
- They should name you: "THE REDHEADED LOVING NINJA!"*


----------



## CJ

Spent too long staring at that Carol Seleme page & got himself ninja'd :chlol
Now posting in navy blue :aries2
Wants to see Taker beat Cena at Mania 32


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Part time ninja, full time redhead lover
- Holds grudges :ambrose2
- Newcastle United fan (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- 2 Becky Lynch fans at the price of one
- Who's going to compete of who loves redheads more?
- Knows about CJ's ninja profession!*


----------



## Trublez

*- Should know that Carol's FB page was last updated on July 2014. :mj2

- Now posting in colour. :yay

- Should check out Carol's Instagram just for the utter amount of lulz and craziness it contains. Just a warning its







though.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys colourful posting
- Must hate this bland, black text.
- Has given 1,455 more likes than they've received, generosity at its finest :bayley


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Join the colorful clan
- Choose a color and join us by feuding with John Cena
- Together, we shall rule the WWE*


----------



## Racist

- Likes Undertaker
- Lives in Canada 
- Yelled at by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*1. Innovative username
2. Best post: "If they gave world titles for beating your wife, Austin would have a lot more than 6"
3. Learning to break kayfabe*


----------



## CJ

Not a fan of the Texas Rattlesnake
Lives in France but isn't French
Speaks like 5 languages


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

speaks the language of love with those red headed women.

likes Becky's jokes

Wants no one to







Leanna's hair


----------



## Darkness is here

-Has a funny av
-Lives in a strange place
-Has more points than me... Like seriously


----------



## CJ

Big time Katy Perry fan
Likes LC
Back from a hiatus


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Views this, probably, everyday: https://www.facebook.com/officialleannadecker/?fref=ts
- He probably has liked all her pics.
- Would love to go to Ireland to see more redhead hotties.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Still hasn't passed me in posts yet 
- Has a new rep title!! (I need to catch up lol, not quite there yet!)
- Has made my user CP nice to look at with that Dean pic he repped me with yesterday


----------



## CJ

Knows that I prefer Redheads from north of the border :agree:
Likes Metal music
Really needs to leave Van city

Ambrose Girl

Is a sneaky ninja :benson
Officially the biggest Ambrose fan on WF
Regular in here :yay


----------



## Trublez

*Sent me a great rep. (Y)
Lives in the countryside. :rileylol
Should go back to a Chelsie Aryn theme soon. :mj2
*


----------



## SonnenChael

1. Nick remembers me to continue watching Dragon Ball Super
2. Likes this avatargirl with lollipops.
3. Uses green text and mucho smilies.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New guy here
- Needs to be ruffed up!
- Welcome to the party! HAIL SATAN!!!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Undertaker fan.

Marks for Shinsuke Nakamura

Is probably having a Happy Thanksgiving. *


----------



## Mox Girl

- I just noticed you have Drew Galloway listed in your sig, woo! Loved him as Drew McIntyre in WWE 
- Of course loves the entire LU roster
- Is getting a push!


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Age of Empire fan :mark:
- Likes cool video games
- I used to cheat on Age of Empires >*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Sometimes lists facts about himself instead of the above poster 
- Doesn't know where he is anymore
- Has classic Taker plastered all over his sig and avy


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Drew McIntyre.

Joined in September of last year.

I have to spread some rep around before giving more to you. *


----------



## Trublez

*Probably doesn't realise how much my sister goes on and on about Little Mix (its fucking annoying). :lol
Wants to do certain "things" with Ambrose lol.
Needs to spread the rep my way. :cudi

Appeared out of nowhere.
Doesn't want to see the TNA section die.
Regrets not using green text like me. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks I regret not using green text. :nah

Knows that I don't want to see the TNA Section go.

Knows I'll support getting rid of the WWE Section for a LU Section. *


----------



## Mox Girl

- Just received rep from me 
- Needs to recommend LU matches for me to watch to get into it, possibly
- Likes video games


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows that I can't stay on top for just 2 or less sentence about the above person
- She wants Seth to get well... I hope, soup does help.
- Well be in the US at around March or April... preparation for WRESLEMANIA!!!*


----------



## Darkness is here

-Not a typical INDIES ARE TEH BEST guy
-Needs to find a place to live
-Says doesn't like cena but secretly goes into events wearing his merchandise :cena5


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- LE GASP!!! HOW DID YOU KNOW????
- To be fair, John Cena does have great matches with pretty much anyone.
- It's his booking makes me :cuss:*


----------



## Trivette

-Digs taker
-Is well traveled
-is a fellow Ambrose fan


----------



## Mox Girl

- Another fellow Dean fan








- Shares my fondness for not only Dean Ambrose, but Dean Ambrose gifs 
- Has less posts but more rep than me


----------



## Darkness is here

-Probably changed her SIG
-Still hoping she likes cricket
-LAZY!!!


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably watches a lot Cena vines on YouTube
- Smiles everytime Cena kick's someone's ass
- He must know that I was supporting Cena against the Shit Van Dam back in One Night Stand 2006*


----------



## Darkness is here

-He is right *hugs*
-Right again *hugs*
-Yayyyy *HUGS*


----------



## Trublez

*Cena fan.
Loves his asterisks.
Joined 11 months after me. *


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know I will rep you when I can!!
- Probably appearing invisible?
- Member of a group called Porn Reviews haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wishes Seth a speedy recovery.


having a fun Friday

has becoe a staple of this thread.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Like SHOPPING!!!!
- Probably buys wonderful clothes
- Likes 80's music a lot*


----------



## Darkness is here

-Think shiv is a girl
-Has a good av
-Should update his sig


----------



## Mox Girl

(I think Simon's post was prob about me, but he got ninja'ed lol)

- Fellow John Cena fan, so nice to see that (Y)
- Has repped me within the last 24 hours
- Has reminded me to rep him, and I just did!!


----------



## Aizen

*Was an invited guest in Talk is Jericho to talk about her wrestling collection.

*From _New Deanland_. :side:

*Was initially the forth Shield member but they thought she was going to outshine them all with her skills.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Like Metal
- Good job, fella
- Hunts demons... sounds like fun!*


----------



## Darkness is here

-Not
-Doing
-This :vince2


----------



## Gandhi

- Is spamming this thread by not posting 3 things about the above poster
- Never really posts anything worth reading
- Currently, literally his last 20 posts are on this thread


----------



## Darkness is here

*ignores the above poster*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has no problem ignoring people
- I'll harvest your spirit if you did it to me
- But we seem cool >*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't like Daniel Bryan.
Or Neville.
Or John Cena.*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Ahhh I still can't rep you! Need to find more people to rep before I can, but I only give it to people who truly deserve it!
- For some reason I keep reading your username as 'Tru-blez' :lol
- Used to be a KerialSiller


----------



## Gandhi

- Is going to Wrestlemaina 32
- Thinks New Day are annoying
- Is a fan of vegemite


----------



## Trublez

*Blunt and straight to the point aka calls a spade a spade. None of that pussyfooting.
Layla fan. (Y)
Isn't on my friends list. :hmm:*


----------



## Biblet2014

-Enjoys that one girl you have in your sig and profile pic a lot.
-Has a Skyy Johnson quote about Drake playing GTA
-Lifetime Premium member.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Doesn't want people knowing their location
- Fan of Tajiri, unique choice for a sig!
- Has 2014 in their username


----------



## Kenny

- cute kiwi
- fangirls over ambrose
- might watch cricket


----------



## Pratchett

- Recently had a birthday
- Fan of the shaking booty
- Has more posts than I will ever get close to


----------



## Tony

- From the land down under
- Lovely girl in his avatar
- Usually has the best sigs in this forum

EDIT: Ninja'd

- Fellow Ambrose mark
- From Cincinnati (I think)
- Looking forward to that Dean Ambrose WWE WHC reign (which may never come :mj2)


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has inspired me to listen to more Girls' Generation
- Likes great wrestlers (Y)
- Mentioned Dean twice in his last post


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got Ninja'd.

Likes them Asian girls.

Is a Premium Member.


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd himself. :lol
Probably wishes he could spank that booty in his avy.
Got my enrolment at Fearless University cancelled because he took the last spot when he decided to go back.* :no:


----------



## Tony

- Does the :banderas every time he sees a hot girl with a nice ass
- Never gets tired of Drake simp jokes
- Gonna give me the name of the girl on his sig :side:


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know that the girl in Trublez's sig is Carol Seleme!
- Cos of the way his name is formatted on the forum it says 'StraightEdgeJesu' with the s on a separate line lol
- Has less points than me despite having more posts


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably misses Seth Rollins.

Accepts Dean Ambrose rep

Will be getting some Ambrose rep from me shortly. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Would like to see a battle royale with all his favorites.

plays Sonic while in his underwear.

watches LU while wearing a mask.

huge fan of Sasha v Bayley.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Repped me twice today
- One of those reps was Thanksgiving themed and quite weird :lol
- Listing 4 things again :side:


----------



## Darkness is here

Early riser
Or late night creature
Likes to hide things


----------



## CJ

Lives in a world of darkness
Joined in 2014
Biggest Katy Perry fan on WF


----------



## Trublez

*Like me, doesn't celebrate thanksgiving.
Wants a 3 way with Leanna and Becky. :done
Is thinking "bitch, change yo damn avatar" right now. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanksgiving is a bit overrated, eh?
- We must be really heartless souls.
- Wants to marry Carol Seleme and wants her thighs squeeze his head until it pops*


----------



## CJ

Doesn't know where he lives any more :aries2
Biggest Taker fan in this thread
One of the many people in here who post in color


----------



## Gandhi

- Realizes that redheads symbolize a fiery passionate beautiful women (Y)
- Becky Lynch fan (Y)
- Prefers breasts over butts :side:


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to study in the UK.
Is now on my friends list. :yay
Prefers butts over breasts. :yay*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't miss John Cena (Y)
- Major Cesaro fan :mckinney
- Prefers booty over boobies :yay


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes big butts and he cannot lie!
- What a coincident! Three of us don't miss Cena!
- Has only 10 friends? :mj2*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't seem to have very good English
- Seems quite friendly (ALTHOUGH HE IS MIDDLE EASTERN SO HE MIGHT HAVE A BOMB)
- Dislikes Daniel Bryan


----------



## CJ

Prefers ass over boobs :WTF2
Not a Nikki fan :nikki
Wants to get some tattoos


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't like Gandhi's body part fetish preference.
- Like his tits more than butts
- Orange haze*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Dislikes Neville and Bryan :loweringangle
- Dislikes John Cena :risingangle
- Doesn't actually know where he lives anymore


----------



## CJ

Fellow Lass Kicker fan








From sunny England
Now a regular in here :JLC3


----------



## Punkhead

Thinks I should sue simonitro.

Becky Lynch fan.

Doesn't like opinions being forced on him.

EDIT: @CJ

Ninja'd me.

Also a Becky Lynch fan.

Also probably doesn't like opinions being forced on him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Hayley Williams

Likes Iron Maiden :clap

likes to get his head banged.


----------



## CJ

Wants Roman 2:16 to become a thing
Another Lass Kicker fan








Knows she's deserves more opportunities to show what she can do


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Had a cool christmassy avi a moment ago, or maybe i'm drunk. 
- Must appreciate Becky being namedropped more than anybody else in this thread.
- Liked a lot of my posts on the Becky megathread today roud


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Don't take it, personal! I may not like Bryan and Neville... but I like you.
- Not in a gay way
- I still like Becky Lynch if that makes you any happier.*


----------



## CJ

Super drunk right now :rileylol
Knows I finally remembered about that thread again :lol
Cesaro fan :cesaro

simonitro

Not sure where he lives
Ninja'd me 
Regular in these parts :JLC3


----------



## Bushmaster

Got ninja'd

Made me a sig that I requested the very next day :drose

Still the #1 Decker fan on here


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Naruto Fan
-From the same place as :sashahi
- Appreciates the sig work.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- DON'T HATE ME!!!
- He'd probably would love to see 2 NXT guys main event Wrestlemania
- WWE constantly visits the UK... I wonder if he had ever watched an event by them.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Shawn Michaels.

Dislikes Daniel Bryan. :goaway

Knows I forgive him for that, since he also likes Mick Foley*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Likes a large amount of NXT talent :bosstrips
-His avi sums up my face when i read his liked wrestlers
- Is getting a push (unlike most of the people in his sig :sasha3)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's been living since the dark ages even though he's 18 years old.
- Maybe, he invented the time machine
- Or the descendant of Erik The Red*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May not like the most happening smiley in all Sports Entertainment









ninja'ed young master CJ.

has geographical dysphoria


----------



## Trublez

*Uncle Shivster that likes shivving in Shiville. 
Stole CJ's waifu. :no:
And that gif he has for a sig that CJ made. :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Obviously really loves his sig cos he hasn't changed it in a bit (don't blame you, it looks really good)
- Can I rep you? No, I still can't, man that 15 limit of people is killing me :no:
- Joined in April 2013, around the time of Wrestlemania 29?

(btw guys I FINALLY got a new rep title, a more positive one yay! I know rep is ultimately pointless but that makes me happy for some stupid reason )


----------



## CJ

*Changed her sig since the last time I listed 3 things about her
Needs to start posting in color
Nicest Ambrose fan on WF :yay*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Always posts in orange
marks out for becky lynch
has a bit of a redhead fetish


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has Seth Rollins listed in his sig (Y) :Seth
- Really loves EC F'n W
- 2015 joiner


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Dean Ambrose slow walk on a catwalk.
- Just like the one on the left.
- While playing the song: "I'm too sexy for my shirt!" (Seriously, play this song while watching that gif)*


----------



## Mox Girl

- I will rep you for that post when I can cos it made me laugh 
- Doesn't like Rob Van Dam for some reason
- Or Neville? Why?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, Rob Van Dam looks like Jean Claude Van Dam mixed with a pregnant woman and a frog. He looks so weird and his moves always looked so awkward and unpleasantly. The dislikeness started way back in 2006. Surprisingly, it's one of the few moments I wanted Cena to win. He never appealed to me. As for Neville, when he arrived on the main roster, I thought he's going to be more than just flips and kicks (which is the style I don't particularly like). So, he's another bland wrestler, in my opinion, which I started to dislike more and more.
- Always enjoyed making her laugh. >
- She probably took my suggestion from my last post.*


----------



## CJ

*Just wrote a mini essay in here :surprise:
Strongly dislikes RVD :mckinney
Peer pressured me into posting in orange again*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- #OrangeIsTheNewBeck 
- Feels the pressure of simonitro
- Mentions numerous people per day.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- You feel my peer pressure if you don't start coloring your texts.
- Fan of Kevin Owens... good chap!
- Maybe for him, it feels better to see the main roster going into NXT rather going to Raw. Just imagine Undertaker in NXT. Undertaker vs. Samoa Joe :mark:*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has inspired me to post in colour :lol
- Doesn't like John Cena, but that's the only wrestler I'm a HUGE fan of in his least faves list
- But then again, liking Dean cancels it all out anyway (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That's great... I love the purple on you.
- Oh and another reason not liking RVD, he has to do "Rob Van Dam" after every action. Kick "Rob Van Dam" Kick "Rob Van Dam" Jump "Rob Van Dam" snorts cocaine "Rob Van Dam" takes one sip of coffee "Rob Van Dam" takes another sip of coffee "Rob Van Dam". Reminds me of someone that keeps on going Yes! all the time... wonder who it is.
- Note to self, never dislike Dean Ambrose. She'll be behind me with a bazooka aimed at my head.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has peer pressured some of the posters in this thread. 

Must be a Jedi mind trick.

Dislikes a great wrestler named Rob Van Dam who was the Whole F'n Show. 

Will cheer for Taker as he faces Ambrose at Mania.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Shouldn't suggest random matches like Taker vs Dean 
- John Cena's wink is between the legs atm
- Probably not too happy simonitro dislikes Daniel Bryan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like her purple prose. :mark:

is getting a push because she has *THE LOOK!!!*

Should know I dont mind if someone doesn't like Bryan because I dislike a wrestler like Reigns but still get along with his fans,sometimes.









probably has an Ambrose desktop for her computer.


----------



## Pratchett

- Keeps posting four things, the nonconformist
- I think I owe him a rep. Will have to get around to that tonight.
- A few months younger than me on the Forum, a few years older than me IRL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

apparently just turned 21. 

Should know that when I am in Sacramento again, I shall go to Firehouse Subs.

his Big Poppa Pratch was a favorite username for me.

knows what Automan is.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Says he gets along with Roman's fans sometimes, you get along with me and I'm a Roman fan 
- Is a lot like me in that he doesn't get annoyed with people who dislike his favourites
- Birthday is close to mine *


----------



## Trublez

*- Knows my want to start posting in colour again has spread to her and inspired many others including CJ and simonitro. :drose

- Doesn't get upset when people don't like her favourites just like I don't get mad at her for disliking The New Day lol. :wink2:

- Is trying to spread enough rep so she can rep me (preferably I'd like a Carol rep as I have enough porn on my page :side*


----------



## Kenny

- gave me good rep
- joined in 2013
- also likes boobs and ass


----------



## CJ

*His team won't be getting relegated this year unlike some :cry
Good bloke
South Park fan*


----------



## Trublez

*Orange border now.
Will blow his load the day I change my avy.
Probably the main reason why Eireunited has 5+ stars of neg rep lel. :rileylol*


----------



## CJ

Thinks I have an orange border :what
Clearly colour-blind :benson
Probably watched the Becky/Paige match


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that's what shows on my laptop. :shrug
Dropped the coloured text.
Should know I haven't watched Smackdown in like 2 months so I didn't see that match. *


----------



## CJ

*Definitely colour blind 
Knows that gif pretty much shows all the highlights from that match :no:
New Day fan who's never had a New Day avi/sig :WTF2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He'd rate every Becky Lynch match as a ***** match.
- It's his rating. He could whatever he wants.
- Thinks he's color blind when he forgotten to Easter egg paint his other post.*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that CJ is the only dude here that's colourblind.
Doesn't know his own location. :WTF
Thinks Neville is a flippy vanilla midget, indy hack with no charisma.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Checks Carol Seleme's twitter ever 3 minutes.
- Fan of Neville, perhaps?
- FORGIVE ME!!! I still like The Rock, Seth Rollins, and Cesaro *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't even know where he is.

But probably actually does know.

Is getting a push.

Bonus: Knows Trublez can be bribed and distracted with Seleme.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a fan of divas who have the personas of dumb bimbo models who can't wrestle
- Is a fan of people who work really hard despite still sucking major ass
- Is attracted to a chick who has a face similar to Great Khali & has disgusting fake breasts


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He doesn't post his favorites?
- Is going to watch Leicester City vs Manchester United
- He wants to see Manchester win so they could be number 1 in the league.
Bonus: Probably hates Manchester City*


----------



## Trublez

*- Should know that Neville is just "there" for me because while I definitely don't mark for him, I don't exactly hate him either.

- Fan of The Great One. :drose 

- I don't say this much but should know that my "love" for Carol Seleme is just played up/exaggerated for entertainment purposes. You didn't hear that from me btw. :side:
*


----------



## CJ

*Colour blind :cry
Already got his Christmas decorations up :woah
Probably listening to little mix right now :rileylel*



Trublez said:


> So fucking badass. :lenny


*Looks like I was right :reneelel*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- There! There! Don't be too hard on yourself!
- YOU ARE STILL AWESOME!!! 
- Watches The X Factor constantly*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Pays attention to X Factor.

Knows their location, though I cant find it on a map.

Has Beckys one and only not overly terrible joke in his sig.



Ninja'd me.

Still doesn't know where they are.

Claims to be the only Big John Stud mark around here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likes people that i generally don't like
- Except Rusev :JLC3
- Doesn't like Becky's puns :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably likes Becky's puns.

Fellow fan of the Bulgarian Brute :Rusev

Prefers the booking of NXT.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still wants Brock Lesnar vs. Nikki Bella at Wrestlemania
- He'd probably thinks that Brock Lesnar should job to Nikki Bella
- Fuck me! I'd watch this happening, as well. It'll be so surreal. Imagine the promos?
Brie Bella: "I am the one behind the one that conquered the one in now twenty-three and one!"*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows a great match when he suggests it.

Not fussed about Daniel Bryan not being around.

Knows Neville is a boring charisma vacuum that just pointlessly spams flips for no reason.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thank you for that awesome rep. >
- If I could suggest some Big John Studd, his performance with Ted Dibiase in the Royal Rumble (which he truly won me over) and some matches with Hulk Hogan.
- :applause about Neville*


----------



## Trublez

*Was probably disgusted when Neville pinned Mark Henry on Raw (it was awful tbf).
Only started hating Cena in 2015 (why so late bro?) :rockwut
Happy Sheamus is champ?*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Should know that i don't hate him 
-There's no hate in this thread :mckinney
- Is quite the Big John Studd fan.

DAMN YOU TRUBLEZ.

-Ninja'd me
- Is probably liked by Seabs
- Knew Cena was bad before this year.


----------



## Trublez

*Cesaro fan.
Knows NXT is superior to RAW.
Has Becky in his sig doing the "don't ever fuck with me" look.*


----------



## CJ

*
Prefers Sasha to Becky :goaway
Knows it's about time he changed his avatar








Likes to cause the maximum amount of trublez :woah*


----------



## Trublez

*- Edited a post I made in the currently listening to thread. :ann1

- Wants to restart the harsh back and forth banter we used to engage in a few months ago even though he ended up crying to me in PMs. :mj

- Still watches X Factor. You deserve this :lose*


----------



## CJ

*WF's greatest Sara Lee mark :reneelel
Invented a sister to cover up his love for Little Mix :rileylel
Thinks I'm being harsh :nah*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes the potential of Becky Lynch and Big E being together
- Or not... he loves her too
- CJ vs. Big E in a Becky Lynch on the Pole Match would be... um... awesome?*


----------



## Trublez

*Change his avy and sig set.
Knows Becky will enjoy Big E's big D. :evil
Shouldn't tell CJ that as he may have a mental breakdown. :rileylol
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*-








- Loves to see Carol Seleme looking badass here
- He loves her whether she has long hair or short hair*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is undoubtedly going up in Trublez' estimations.
- Posts in this thread consistently :clap
- Always seems to be the guy that i have to make up three things for.


----------



## Mox Girl

- Great wrestlers in sig, I like everybody you have in there except for like two (Y)
- Will be at 1000 posts soon
- From Carlisle, I've been there... when I was 6 :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ambrose fan girl.

Wants to one day marry The absolute madman.

Has probably seen the LU matches I sent ya. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's a Deadman's Hand alright.
- It's better being the foot, I guess
- Doesn't like the fact that I have RVD, Bryan, and Neville in my most disliked wrestlers*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Oh, you changed your sig and avy!
- Font colour doesn't match as good now  (I am aware mine doesn't match at all though haha!)
- Obviously likes older wrestling!

(I forgot to post in purple on my last post lol, I've been feeling sick this morning so my brain is fried...)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awww... hope you feel better
- Want me to cook you some soup and send it through DHL?
- Would enjoy listening to Deep Purple*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hehe thank you, I feel a lot better now cos I've just eaten, I hadn't eaten in over 14 hours
- Should cycle through all the wrestlers on his faves list for his sig and avy haha
- Was a DX fan back in the day, probably*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Posts selfies.

Is a Kiwi.

So is awesome.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Glad you enjoyed the match that I shared with you.
- Back at Fearless U
- U stands for Underpants?*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should know its Fearless University where I'm studying to get my degree in Nikki Bellas booty.

Gets to post 3 things about me quite often.

Not a part of the Cenation.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Nikki Bella.

Has Maryse's breasts in the sig.

Has Nikki's ass in the avatar.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a lot of favourite wrestlers.

:rusev

Should be called Blueman's Hand


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must be the kid in my rep who's checking on Nikki's ass
- It was well worth it to buy that ticket, eh?
- Would've love to see Nikki Bella does the Banzai Drop on him.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has paid close attention to his gif rep from me.

Is getting a push.

Foley fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lita fan
- Très Bien!
- Merde!!! Vous avez fait de moi parle Français!!!*


----------



## Chrome

Big John Studd mark
Thinks negging is childish
Seems to move a lot


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves feet.

From Chicago.

Still don't care.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that Big John Studd wrestled for NJPW
- You could add him in your favs, now
- Japanese wrestling fan*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows all about Big John Studd.

Is getting yelled at by Scott Steiner.

Despises RVD.


----------



## Trublez

*Would undoubtedly want Undertaker to win if him and Sting were ever to have a match.
Probably likes Carol almost as much as me at this point. :lol
Hates the yes chant.

Got me ninja'd the first times in ages.
Changed his avy/sig.
Arguing profusely with birthday massacre in that Nia Jax thread.*


----------



## Chrome

Is invisible now
Probably has been ninja'd the most of anyone in this thread
Is 23


----------



## Tony

- Feet enthusiast
- Happy that his Bears beat the Packers
- If he had all of the Dragon Balls, he would wish for Derrick Rose to be his 2011 MVP self


----------



## Mox Girl

- Repped me for being a Girls' Generation fan once
- Is from one of the places in the USA I have visited before
- His age makes me feel a little old


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks Ambrose is too perfect.

Lives in New Zealand.

Wants Dean for Christmas.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hoping for a new kick ass Sonic game
- This time Robotnick defeats Sonic
- And make a fur coat out of fucking Tails*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I want to rep you, but I still need to rep other people, ahhhhhh!!
- Likes older and newer wrestlers, a nice mixture
- Probably enjoyed the Dean vs Seth series from 2014 and this year*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Awwwweomse purple text!
New Dean gifs as always 
Knows Dean should be next IC Champ*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*King of Red text.

Marks for Sheamus.

Has a Twittah Machine.*


----------



## Trublez

*- Watches a whole lot more wrestling than me.

- Hopes siminitro's blue text remains several shades darker than his otherwise he might sue for copyright infringement.

- Over 5000 rep points.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I still need to rep you, but this 15 person limit is annoying the crap out of me lol. And I WILL rep you with Carol when I finally can!!
- Cos of your sig I now know where that :Banderas smiley is from
- Is glad nobody else wants to use green text*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sweet purple text.

Online.

Will have to wait a bit for some Dean Ambrose rep from me.*


----------



## MarkovKane

Must be cool cause

-Likes Sonic

-Likes LU

-Uses Blue


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Don't think I've seen you in this thread before?
- No sig, maybe has them turned off
- Likes Cesaro, Ryback & Baron Corbin*


----------



## Trublez

*- Needs to be less stingy with her reps in order to spread faster. :cudi

- Should neg @CJ for making fun of Little Mix (if you were a true fan you would). 8*D

- Should know that @Chrome may try to steal my green text like he did a few months ago. :argh:*


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't want me stealing his green text again
New sig gif of Carol hula hooping :banderas
Probably likes lollipops


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has helpfully listed who the pretty girl in his sig is
- Is a rep whore
- Actually has the Chrome logo as his pic on his profile!*


----------



## Trublez

*Wishes Dean Ambrose used social media. :lol
Will likely have a different Ambrose sig by next week.
Stingy with her reps. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Still waiting on that @Ambrose Girl rep :lol
Will lose his shit & his smile whenever New Day split up :Oooh
Kicked off a colored text revival in here* :yay


----------



## Kenny

- might want pardew to come back
- knows mcclaren is fucking garbage
- must be upset about newcastle


----------



## Al Borland

OLD MATE
stockkkk hot chick avy
raving,ravin...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hails from Canada

likes Sick Nick Mondo :mark:

has a NIN for all the ladies


----------



## Trublez

*Way older than me. :lol
Never used to shiv. (Y)
Now he enjoys shivving everyday. :no:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is clearly worried about the overuse of shivs.
- Is probably still waiting for that rep from simonitro
- Like about 5 other people in this thread, would also receive rep from me, but i have none left. unk3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows for a fact Becky Lynch should have won the Divas Title, not Charlotte
Excited for Sami Zayn to come back
And knows Gabe/Jordan a a gift from god*


----------



## CJ

*One of the few Sheamus fans around here :sheamus
Named after a Final Fantasy character
Knows Becky is better than that Ric Flair impersonator*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has made me randomly grin with that smiley.
- Will engage in a large mark out party if Becky wins the divas title at some point. :YES
- Probably dies a little inside whenever Charlotte WOOs or attempts to chop someone.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Of all the redheads, he dislikes Sheamus the most.
- Would love to see an English WWE champion. WWE has already made an Irish champion and never English. Why is that?
- Enjoyed the Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor match series.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of NJPW
- Almost at 2,000 posts! :yay
- A fan of all the Shield guys.


----------



## CJ

*Will probably hit 1000 posts before the end of the year
Wants to see Becky kick some lasses asses
Rapidly approaching 50 posts in here :yay
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wants to see who's a bigger Becky Lynch fan on the site
- Redhead extravaganza
- #MAIDENIRELAND*


----------



## Trublez

*The only Big John Studd mark on Wrestling Forum apparently.
Huge Taker mark.
Would connect RVD's face with his fist if he ever met him in real life.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A uni student
- Halfway to 5,000 posts
- Is probably liked by Seabs


----------



## Pratchett

*- Used to own this thread
- Disappeared for a while but now is back
- Has posted his picture before*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- My main man
- No longer Ash
- But back to being Pratchett


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- NEW DAY!
- Is friends with simonitro :thecause
- Enjoys playing Pokemon :rusevyes


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fan of Becky Lynch
- Been here for over a year
- Almost at 1K posts


----------



## CJ

*Likes Becky's pun's :mckinney
Regular in here now :JLC3
Is also friends with simonitro*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Also a fan of Becky
- Almost at 50K points


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sonic is back!
Someone I have not seen in awhile (But then again I vanish for days at a time every now and again)
NEW DAY ROCKS :clap*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for over 10 years
- So many former usernames
- Whored out on rep?


----------



## CJ

*WF's no1 StarFox fan
Also a Sonic fan
Shy*


----------



## Pratchett

*- Not shy about Leanna Decker
- Font color matches Becky's hair
- Loves his Taytos*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of the late, great Terry Pratchett.
- Has been knocking around on here for over 2 years.
- Reads a lot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Craig Women Lover

wishes Cesaro got more play

Wanrs to work stiff with Becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Him and DarkLady are on each other's teams.
- Is pretty much accurate with my initials.
- Would take some leg drops from Becky. :faint:


----------



## Allur

Enjoys the goat stable like any real man would
Supports their local club which is nice to see
Likely has a retarded ass english accent


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is ready, willing and Gable.
- From Finland
- Is 100% correct about my accent.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes NXT more than Raw
- Wants Becky to get a way bigger push and stop being Charlotte's sidekick (it seems they've stopped that though thankfully?)
- Likes my man Dean so is in my good books (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- How are you doing today?
- Hope, there's no nasty flu or fever?
- Be as strong as Ambrose and show us, you are AWESOME!!! Which you are!*


----------



## Allur

Can't see the difference in naming things and asking questions
Realizes that flippety flip flops mean nothing if the person doing them is bland as a shit
Enjoys the work of Yokozuna like all manly men do


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes quite a few NXT superstars
- Is getting a push
- Has only given 9 likes overall*



simonitro said:


> *- How are you doing today?
> - Hope, there's no nasty flu or fever?
> - Be as strong as Ambrose and show us, you are AWESOME!!! Which you are!*


*I'm feeling much better, thank you! It was just an incredibly sore stomach, but I'm alright now. *


----------



## CJ

*Is doing fine :eva2
Excited about attending Mania 32
Dyes her hair red :mckinney
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Red! Red! Red!
- Should know that I've been wearing red too
- Loves Christmas because it's almost red if he could subtract the green in his mind.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know his font colour is also the name of a band I really love
- Hopes Undertaker doesn't retire next year
- Is still trailing a bit behind me on posts *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for this information
- Likes bands that repeat their color names thrice.
- I think her second favorite band is Purple, Purple, Purple? *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- According to a post further up the page, is apparently a manly man 
- Seems to be somewhere between Canada & Lebanon
- I wonder what his reaction was when RVD won the title from John Cena in 2006, considering he dislikes both of them

BTW the name of the band I love is Blue, so imaginative I know... :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- wants christmas filled with dean
- is approaching 9pm 
- joined last year


----------



## Rick Sanchez

- has nice tits in his avatar
- has a nice booty in his sig
- been here for 11 years


----------



## Kratosx23

Will drink your milkshake.....he'll drink it up.

Is from London.

Is approaching his 3'rd anniversary on this forum.


----------



## Donnie

Nearly 80 thousand posts 

Is living in the Fat Cave 

Is a Firefly


----------



## Kratosx23

Probably doesn't know what "The Fat Cave" is a reference to. Points if you do. And it's not JUST the Bat Cave.

Should know I'm not anything at the moment, I abandoned wrestling. After Survivor Series, it just got to a point where I completely stopped caring. I wasn't watching as it was, but I still had the investment, now I don't even have that. I don't even look up the results anymore because as far as I'm concerned, that part of my life is over unless I hear that things have turned around in a major way, and I don't think they ever will. What the hell is the point in even giving them the time of day? They don't care if I'm mad or not, they think any discussion is good discussion, so fuck them. I don't waste my breath on that shit anymore. I haven't made a post in the WWE forum since the end of Survivor Series and I don't know if I ever will. I didn't even want to do the whole "I'M FUCKING DONE!" rant because I was just over it, I had nothing to say and I didn't want to hear the same thing everybody hears, which is "see you next week". I just quietly walked away and haven't looked back. Good riddance to that waste of time.

The only negative is that without wrestling, there's nothing to post about. 

Is part of something called Team Fist Bump.


----------



## Donnie

Now knows I googled "Fat Cave"

Named himself after a one of the best characters EVER (Sidenote I'm ready for Season 6)

Is done with the WWE, and I don't blame him. because for the first time in years I find myself becoming more and more upset by the E and their insanity. 

Thanks for being a great poster, and tough dude to debate with LOL.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is now posting 4 things, not 3 
- In the Ambrose vs Owens feud, is definitely rooting for Owens
- Was probably not too happy when Rusev lost to John Cena at WM31*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that the 3'rd and 4'th search results are correct. The Fat Cave is a reference to Fatman on Batman, a podcast recorded by Kevin Smith and Marc Bernardin, it's where they record. It's a fucking GREAT show. If I didn't plug The Weekly Planet in my sig, which is my favourite podcast, I'd be plugging them. I highly recommend Fatman on Batman. This week was episode 100, where they talked Frank Millers Dark Knight III, Jessica Jones, Civil War Trailer, Flash, etc. I recommend listening to episode 98, Fatman on Flash, Man. That was my favourite one, it's where Kevin Smith, after months of refusing to watch Flash for some reason, finally watched it. Don't listen to it if you haven't seen Flash, but if you have, go at it. That's the last hour of the show is an amazing review of Flash.

Really, this is the first time in years? Is getting fed up with WWE.

Knows I appreciate the compliment.

EDIT - Ninja'd

Is named after the only good member of a shitty faction.

Is from New Zealand

Is apparently going to WrestleMania 32, which will not be seating 100,000


----------



## Donnie

Now knows I'm about to listen 

Now knows I have been fed up before but something has always kept me going. Eddie, Cena's awesome 06-07 run, Punk, Brock, Shield, Rusev, Owens, NXT etc. But now WWE has driven me to that point, SVS was an atrocious show, capped off with Fucking Casper winning the belt, then Raw was horrible other then Rusev's return. everything sucked I'm just done, and thankfully I have the Indies and NXT to remind me that Pro Wrestling is still amazing, and worth my time and money 

Always happy to throw a compliment, Pyro


----------



## CJ

WF's No1 Rusev fan :rusevyes
Recently googled Fat Cave :woah
Christian Cage fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likes Velvet Sky
- Has a 21 page conversation with Trublez :duncan
- Is probably cursing Steve McClaren.


----------



## CJ

Has been reading my visitor wall :chlol
Knows Charlotte should be Becky's sidekick :lol
Has 10 WF friends :mckinney


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i'm creepy like that.
- Is edging towards 50k points!
- Has more friends than me. Like, a lot more.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Becky Lynch fan.

Fellow Sasha Banks fan.

Fellow Paige fan.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Drago is awesome and I want his mask
Fantastic Robotnik who forever represents Blue even if it reminds him of his arch nemesis
Workin on dem abs*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a special attraction at Mania
- One of a number of people who is whored out on rep
- Shares similar interests to myself :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Deserves a better rep title, so I'll rep you 
- Shares similar taste in wrestlers to me minus New Day lol...
- Joined a month before me*


----------



## CJ

Regular in here :JLC3
Carlisle fan
Having a conversation with 4 Horsewomen Fan on his visitor wall

AG

Sneaky ninja :cuss:
Know's what she wants for Christmas
Officially WF's biggest & nicest Dean Ambrose fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

in the Christmas spirit.

wants to stuff Decker's...stocking.

deserves to win a colored usertitle again this year!


----------



## Kratosx23

Will be suffering through Gotham to get to that sweet Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice footage.

Location: CASA DEL STRAP-ON ~_________________________~

Posts: 25,829


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is going to watch from a distance as WWE fucks up even worse than ever by making Reigns champion at TLC
Top Poster, and has been for a long time
Loves his MOOOORTAL KOMBAAAAAT!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I'm glad to see somebody is happy about Sheamus being champion 
- No Brie in either sig or avy :shocked:
- CJ posted some fanart of the Bellas on his visitor page*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I'm not going to be watching from any distance. I threw in the towel, as I explained last night. They can do whatever the hell they want, I'm not paying attention. You want to make Reigns champion for 6 years and bury Wyatt and Ambrose, great, have at it. I've got no emotion left to give them but complete ignorement.....that's not a word. *looks up synonyms for ignore on Google* Neglect. That's it. God, I'm such an idiot. 

I don't even want to talk about them, because I just do not give a shit. That's done with.

Has an anime avatar.

Seems to be thrilled with Sheamus as champion but complains about WWE fucking up (which that decision was).

EDIT ~ That happens all too often.

Has two Ambrose gifs in her sig.

Has almost 2000 posts.

Is from New Zealand.


----------



## CJ

Is from Canada
Has given up on WWE
Huge Wyatt fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Awesome new Xmas Avy
Is a man of his word and thats what would make him a great president
Likes Becky's jokes too*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Was prob happy that Sheamus didn't lose the title to Roman on Raw
- Just noticed you don't have Brie listed as your fave anymore in the sidebar
- 10 year veteran of WF*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wasn't around for Raw but you seem happy to see Ambrose more?
- 2 of the Shield members were featured, so you must be happy.
- Ambrose is fighting for the Intercontinental championship and decorating your house into candles that he would win the title.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Didn't watch Raw lol
- Should know I am happy to see Dean no matter what 
- Is one of my favourite people on WF 

But man am I having a good day on here, already I've been called a 'dumb fangirl' and somebody else basically said my posts were a joke. Gotta love Wrestling Forum, lol.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Online.

Ambrose's number one fan.

Would like to see Ambrose/Reigns for the title at WM32.

Should know that her posts aren't a joke. :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Once tried to ride the Reigns Train to parts unknown, but the train ran out of gas.









Would play strip Poker with Bayley and Banks

Would give the winner a "push"


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Know I'd love to give Sasha & Bayley a "push."

Lives in CASA DEL STRAP-ON

Knows the Reigns train ran out of gas.







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Knows that RAW needs more Owens.

Sad to see Breeze already diminished on WWE tv

Would mark for a Mil Muertes vs Taker Mania match.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has repped me numerous times 
- One of the nicest people on WF
- Hardly ever gets into fights with people over stuff

BTW I love this thread so much, it's one of my faves on the forum, I always have a laugh seeing what people post about me and coming up with things to write about others *


----------



## Dr Hung Lo

Favourite ever tag team is Head Cheese

Actually read Chyna's WWE published autobiography

Looks good in jorts


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has only 4 posts.

Has 15 points.

Has a very interesting name.*


----------



## Donnie

Is ready for Lucha Underground

Is a TNA fan 

Has an awesome username


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows my username is awesome. :Cocky

Doesn't have that bad of a username himself.

Is probably ready for Lucha Underground himself.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Was probably rather perplexed as to why Kevin Owens wasn't on Raw
- Is on the lone road
- Yearns for the days of Rusev as US Champ*



Dr Hung Lo said:


> Looks good in jorts


*I am not John Cena, lol.

EDIT: Ninjaaaaaaaa!!









- Ninja'ed me
- Should know I haven't watched all the LU matches he recommended to me yet, but I will!
- Loves the entire roster of LU
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is getting to those LU matches.









Loves this thread. :mckinney

Knows this thread is awesome. :JLC3*


----------



## Donnie

Knows that this man is the future









Have survived Suplex-City

Is a regular in this great thread


----------



## CJ

TEAM FIST BUMP 4 LYFE
Has text positioned on the right of his KO sig & not underneath it :WTF2
Fan of the Bulgarian Brute :rusevyes


----------



## Donnie

Has multiple sigs and all of them amazing. 

Knows that X-Mas hat makes his AV even better looking 

Is a key member of the Rusev federation.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- on the lone road
- Hmmm... he's the lone ranger?
- Has 11 friends and I sent you a friend's request so, you could have 12.*


----------



## Donnie

Became my friend 

Is a Big John Studd mark

Has no fucking idea where they live anymore


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Well donne
- His name is Kevin Owens and he's going to fight anyone.
- You and I would probably pay money to see Kevin Owens fight Satan.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Loves him some Undertaker
- Loves him some Big John Studd
- Hates him some Rob Van Dam


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Sonic.

Offline.

Loves New Day.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sort of agree with me with the whole tag team matches in NJPW.
- I wonder which promotions prefer more Lucha Underground or NJPW?
- Least favorite promotion is probably WWE, at this point in time.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I prefer LU to NJPW.

Yokozuna fan.

Only Big John Studd mark on WF.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Respectable user
- Knows a lot about wrestling
- Someone you could hang out with and have a beer with*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Respects my posts.

Should know that I respects his.

Uses blue text.

Clearly has good taste in colors.







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Just totally broke the rules and made 4 points :woah
- Does indeed make a lot of respectable posts
- Appears in this thread quite a lot (Y)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is starting to appear alot in this thread too. (Y)

Should know I stole Shiv's old gimmick :troll

Is gonna miss Cesaro. :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- We all miss Cesaro :mj2
- Would love to see him main event Wrestlemania in this lifetime.
- One of the few optimistic and positive posters here on WF.... which is a good change around here.*


----------



## Chrome

One of the few around here who likes the Sheamus/Reigns feud
Positive poster
Actually has a least favorite wrestlers list in his sig (Don't recall seeing that very often, kinda refreshing tbh.)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Home Alone avi :rollins
- From Illinois
- Is in a long feud with Internet Explorer


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Craig Wants Lust?
- Never knew you were that kinky
- And the rumors shall be spread*


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest & only John Studd mark
Joined way back in 2006
Still doesn't know where he lives


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has gone all Christmas
- Last repped me with Dean, woohoo (Y)
- One of the nicest WF posters*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Last Reptmas, I gave you my heart and the very next day... you gave it away
- This year, to save me from tears
- I'll wrap you Dean Ambrose under the Christmas tree because he's special (he's special)
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has had to wait since midday my time for somebody to post after him
- Knows I'll be disappointed on Christmas Day if Dean isn't waiting for me under my tree 
- Not sure who he'd like to see under his tree lol*


----------



## Donnie

Is the #1 Ambrose Fan

Should watch some old-school Jon Moxley 




Is going to WM32 (and will jump the rail if Dean wins :grin2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I love Jon Moxley just about as much as I love Dean Ambrose 
- Knows the Ambrose vs Owens feud would be amazing if WWE let them cut loose with promos and that, but they won't :no:
- I don't know his views on Lana being with Rusev, is he happy she's back?*


----------



## Donnie

Now know's I'm happy she's a Mox Mark. 

Knows that if they let Owens/Ambrose loose the censors would lose it, and Vince would die lol. 

Lana is a welcome addition. As long as she doesn't break Kayfabe again and get Rusev in trouble, because if that happens she's getting sent to Siberia 

Has some SWEET purple text


----------



## Pratchett

*- Mentioned four things :side:
- Happy to have Lana back :woo
- When did he go Premium? :hmm:*


----------



## Donnie

Has respect for stupid men and their abilities

Has an awesome AV

Now knows I've been premium for a few months


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hit 1000 posts at some point recently
- Should know I've met Rusev and he was quite funny :lol
- Went Premium around the same time as me :fuckyeah*


----------



## Donnie

Premium Brothers :bayley

YOU MET RUSEV? You know this means you are an official member of the Rusev Federation :rusevyes

Would mark if Ambrose stabbed Vince with a fork :ambrose4


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hehe we're more like Premium Brother & Sister, really 
- Yeah, I have met Rusev, he was all funny and thought my Mum and I were sisters and not mother and daughter. Wade Barrett was also there and he called Rusev a charmer :lmao
- Might be like Owens and will fight anyone & everyone*


----------



## Donnie

Has twenty friends may be getting 21 in a moment. 

Hmm well I'm an aussie you're a New Zealander so I guess we are Premium Cousins 

Now knows I'm jealous that she met two members of the L.O.N


----------



## Mastodonic

Is a fan of Kevin Owens. Fuck yeah.

Walks a lonely road.

Name doesn't start with a capital letter.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Fan of Big Van Kringle.

• Residing in the Iron Gates of Fate.

• Doesn't like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Donnie

New Day Fan FEEEEEEEEEEEL THE POWER

Bryan Fan YES YES YES.

Has the GOAT sig of WF


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Team Fist Bump 4 Lyfe.

Big Kevin Owens fan.

Lives on the lone road.*


----------



## Donnie

Is a Dirty Heel

Is Dario's #1 fan 

Would love to see a Superkick party in Lucha Underground


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Rusev and Barrett as Tag Champs would be cool
Knows LON is only around for Reigns to kill tho 
Knows WWE is so much bullshit*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Red text

Happy that Sheamus won the title.

10 year member.*


----------



## CJ

Expert at poker :agree:
Has favorites from all feds :mckinney
Counting the days until LU2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks Becky Lynch isn't in my list of favorites anymore. :nah

Should know I just put her, Paige, & Charlotte down as PCB in my favorites.

Has good posts. (Y)*


----------



## CJ

Knows Becky Lynch deserves her own spot in his favorites








Loves to post in blue :mckinney
Probably noticed I got lazy & dropped the orange :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got lazy, and ditched the color orange.

Should know I only did that to free up space in my sig.

Should know she'll get her spot back some day.







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hmm... you changed your favorites or removed some?
- You put Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Dean Ambrose as The Shield
- At first, I thought you removed them and started to dislike them :cry*


----------



## CJ

Checking @Deadman's Hand 's favorites
Dislikes RVD :mckinney
Still a Metalhead


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Goddamn, that sig. :trips8
- Is likely looking forward to the inevitable Charlotte/Becky split
- Is active as always in the celebs threads.


----------



## CJ

Knows Charlotte is due for a good old fashioned lass kicking
Elder Scrolls fan :mckinney
On the road to 1000 posts


----------



## Pratchett

*- Nice holiday update on the sig
- Lives in the country I most want to visit
- Last person I repped today*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- This guy again 
- He's cool... nothing against him
- Likes to share quotes.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for HBK.

Dislikes Tetsuya Naito.

Marks for Shinsuke Nakamura.*


----------



## Irish Dude

Writes in blue
Is a cool dude/gal because he/she likes Aries and Davey Richards
Likes sonic


----------



## Vox Machina

• Huge fan of Austin Aries.

• Comedy and rape. anda

• Doesn't like Likes.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants a holiday orgy haha
- AJ as profile picture (Y)
- Has an evil laugh in the usertitle probably similar to Seth Rollins' laugh :lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*From New Zealand.

Online.

Would like to have Dean Ambrose for Christmas.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Been naming about you for the past 29349 times by now
- Still a cool poster
- Can't wait for Robotnick to build a larger Egg Emperor robot to finally stomp on that bitch Sonic*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Well, I've listed 3 things about you about a billion times by now 
- LOL has 'Shitswoggle' in his sig :lol
- Despite having John Cena in his hated list, he has all Shield members in faves, so that's better (Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has 2001 posts.

Wants to do adult things to the Lunatic Fringe.

Should know I'm running out of things to say about you. :lol*


----------



## The Masked One

* Biggest Ambrose fan I've seen here.
* Surprisingly likes all 3 former Shield Members.
* Loves the color purple.

EDIT: I got ninja'ed by Deadman's Hand.

* Loves the color blue.
* Proud inhabitant of Suplex City.
* Is wearing nothing at all but a cowboy hat and socks atm.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Oh cool, a Stardust fan! Not something you see that often, so that's nice!
- Lots of good wrestlers in the graphic in the sig (Y)
- Somebody I haven't written like a billion 3 things about before 

(Why are you surprised I like all the former Shield members? I was and still am a HUGE Shield fangirl :lol)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- To answer your previous question on how I felt about RVD vs. John Cena and quite frankly, it's one of the few feuds that I want John Cena to win AND HE DIDN'T!!!! Of the times I didn't want him to win, why didn't he beat RVD??? :cuss:
- Shield sister!!
- We seem to be on the same page pretty much everything. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is probably nervous about the idea of Nakamura coming to the WWE
- Hates Hornswoggle (Thank god)
- Vancouver and Beirut look pretty similar to him.


----------



## CJ

Will be listening to Jericho's podcast on Friday
Has good taste in favorites :mckinney
Supports his local football team


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Recently repped me with not only Dean, but CHRISTMAS DEAN!! (Y)
- I might rep you later with Becky
- Deserves to get Leanna Decker for Christmas*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Yo, she's a fan of Dean
- Handsome as she sees
- Calling herself his girl
- She's willing to travel the world
- She probably has a poster above her head (her head)
- Kisses it before going to bed (to bed)
- Purple is her favorite color
- It's such wonderful honor
- This is one rap for her
- Because she's one awesome girl, yo!

PEACE OUT!!!*


----------



## Donnie

Is a 6ft Ten bad ass giant.

Has never, nor will ever be slammed. 

Hates RVD


----------



## CJ

On the lone road to 1500 posts
Marks for the Bulgarian Brute :rusevyes
Needs an animated avatar :benson


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- In the Christmas spirit with Leanna Decker
- Well, she's mostly red... you'd love her being in your socking.
- He'd be even happier if she was wrapped in one of the gifts under the tree.
- ...or even better, kissing under the mistletoe.*


----------



## Donnie

Marks for redheads 

Loves the colour Orange 

BECKY, BECKY BECKY

EDIT NINJAD

Been on here since 06

Is a fan of Yokozuna 

Is getting yelled at by Big Poppa Pump


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Makes me wonder if he'll go back to his original sig after Christmas is over, or will it be time for an all new one?
- If forced to choose between Leanna & Becky, would he choose Leanna?
- Makes me want to get a Christmas hat on Dean in my avy

EDIT: Holy shit I got ninja'ed TWICE!! :lmao FAIL on my part.

simonitro:

- Has great rapping skills 
- Deserves some rep for that when I can
- Posted a pic in the picture thread recently

donne:

- Is jealous of me meeting Rusev :lol
- Joined months before me but I have more posts
- TEAM FIST BUMP*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

still using purple.

want's Dean's package as a stocking stuffer.

wishes Dean would give her a push or two. :curry2


----------



## CJ

Only person on here with a rotating avatar :surprise:
Marks for Bryan :yes
Loves muffins more than bacon :woah


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Leanna Decker going round, baby round, round.
- She's still thin... not round.
- His Christmas which is seeing all women becoming redheads.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Big john Studd :bow

has the women call him Big John.

knows that Studd is an underrated great.

likes that Studd used to call Andre, Andrea.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows a lot about Big John Studd for some reason
- Is like me and didn't go all Christmassy in the av and sig
- Likes old school wrestlers*


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl 

Is going to meet Roman and maybe Seth

2 thousand posts 

Accepts Ambrose rep


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably wanted Rusev to kick Cena's ass at this year's Wrestlemania
- Hated the Rusev/Cena feud
- Even hated the Kevin Owens/Cena feud more*


----------



## Donnie

Knows this has been a tough year to be a Owens/Rusev hardcore mark. 

Would enjoy a Big Show Big John match

1,949 posts


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Oh hey, new Rusev avy! Nice 
- I remember seeing that entrance in person and thinking it was awesome, even though I'm not a big Rusev fan
- I just repped you!!*


----------



## Donnie

Repped you back!

Should know that meeting Rusev AND seeing the best entrance ever makes you one lucky person 

Probably owns an Ambrose like Jacket


----------



## Kenny

- rusev fan :mark:
- owens fan :mark:
- on the lone road


----------



## Gandhi

- CM Punk fan
- Likes Melissa Debling's breasts
- Sting fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Footbal fan.

Egyptian.

Making a name for themselves.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lita fan

Brock Lesnar fan.

Misses Nikki Bella's tits. *


----------



## CJ

Christmas sig :woo
Still residing in Suplex City
Probably owns every Sonic game in existence :surprise:


----------



## Donnie

Now knows I changed my AV because he told me too

Probably has some Shivs set aside for Shiv

Wants Becky for Christmas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Epic Rusev avatar.

Owens fan.

Premium Member.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thinks Reigns' superman booking is ridiculous.
- Has posts worth reading
- Likes Need for Speed :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be a part of the red head revolution.

Forever marks for Becky.

Lives in England.

Bonus: Hopefully has a cockney accent.


----------



## CJ

Not missing Rollins :Rollins2
Is missing Maryse though
Went back to his Lita sig :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Made me this sig and this avatar too.

Leader of the red head revolution.

Christmas themed.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wishes to be in John Cena's place when Nikki sits on his face.
- Unlike many, he believes Nikki is the better wrestler than Charlotte
- Had enjoyed her 301 title and wishes it was a little bit longer.*


----------



## CJ

Knows Nikki's reign should have been longer
Really likes John Studd
Massive Undertaker fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is looking forward to BeXmas.
- Is missing Seth Rollins 
- Is keeping the red head revolution going strong.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Misses Rollins.

Probably doesn't miss Cena.

Would love to see Becky get a push.


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Would love to see Becky beat Charlotte
- Lita fan :nice:
- Brock Lesnar fan and loved him beating Undertaker streak :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Didn't go Christmassy with sig & avy
- I wonder which wrestler he'll pick next?
- Most likely isn't looking forward to either John Cena or Daniel Bryan returning*


----------



## Pratchett

*- Getting into the holiday spirit with the avy
- One of the few people I remember greeting in the New Member Thread
- Has more than just Dean Ambrose merch*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Named after a pig?
- Let's go SLEIGH them, indeed.
- Ho... ho... ho*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't know where he lives.

• Hates RVD for some reason.

• Likes Big John Studd.


----------



## Tony

- All about that orgy life
- Has the soul of a cat
- Shala-kun's blood brother


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of the many people on WF to embrace the Christmas spirit
- Has a never ending supply of graphics for sigs and avys
- Been listening to Girls' Generation lately? Cos I have 

On a side note, all the Christmas usernames are confusing me lol, I don't even know who people are anymore unless I check their profile :lol*


----------



## Bret Hart

Lives on the other side of the World with only Papua New Guniea and Australia close by.
Loves Dean Ambrose
A great poster


----------



## Pratchett

*- Wants a colored Username too
- One of the first people to get a name change
- On my Friends List*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a coloured username, lucky!
- Knows that skeletons deserve to celebrate Christmas too lol
- Has a quote in the location instead of a location*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Inspired me to become Christamssy too
- In a very special demonic way
- Also, you're a cute redhead that wears glasses *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Prefers a demonic Christmas lol
- Instead of saying HAIL SATAN, you're now saying HAIL... CHRISTMAS?
- Has reminded me I need to dye my hair again, my red is fading something fierce :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HAIL CHRISTMAS!!!!
- Well, dying your hair again would also be in the Christmas spirit.
- Might as well attach some Christmas small ball ornaments and that would be awesome.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Literally didn't mention a damn thing about the above poster let alone 3 things
- Has VERY hairy arms
- Has brown hair


----------



## Pratchett

*- Calling out the poster above him
- Getting folks riled up in Rants
- Is smart and won't post a pic of his gf for people on here to see*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- You are someone I know in disguise with a different name.
- *Whispering!* I will not tell who YOU are!!!
- He's posting a picture if Santa became way too skinny and lost all his flesh... I like! Probably has a morbid sense of humor.*


----------



## Pratchett

*- Has probably never read the books
- Has definitely not seen the movie
- Is right about the sense of humor though*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is definitely a Premium member, but has lost his Lifetime Premium Member button thingy
- Been a member for 2 years next month
- Lives where Dean Ambrose is from (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- All she wants for Christmas is Dean!
- Has 2028 posts
- Likes Japanese music






Would you be interested in some Japanese Symphonic Power Metal in the vein of Nightwish?*


----------



## Gandhi

- Hates Rob Van Dam
- Watches New Japan Pro Wrestling
- Is a fan of music from Slayer


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has 6000 points and still going
- Doesn't like it when I go a bit off topic
- Doesn't like giving out likes? Why? We like you!!! *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I don't mind when you go off-topic, as long as it's not too random 
- Is currently on 1,950 posts!
- Has a very demonic bauble in his avy :lol*


----------



## Gandhi

- Romans Reigns fan
- CM Punk fan
- Is a ginger


----------



## Draykorinee

Is a big fan of meat eaters hypocrisy, I love me some dead cow but get upset when a dog gets a a firework tied to its tail therefore not an animal lover or something.

Has more posts than points, not sure what the denotes.

Lives in Egypt and hates it when people try to make out its a shithole that no one wants to go to, because its actually a nice country (and it is, my friend lives there too )


----------



## Mox Girl

*- LOL has JBL's inane ramblings about Dean in their sig :lol
- Doesn't have a gif for an av or sig despite being Premium
- Somebody I haven't seen in this thread before



Gandhi said:



- Is a ginger

Click to expand...

Thankfully, I'm not actually ginger lol, I dye my hair red. I'm actually naturally blonde :lol*


----------



## Chrome

Dyes her hair red
In a feud with Romans Empire
Hasn't gotten a color change with her username yet


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I look like Borat 8*D
- Biggest fan of feet on this forum
- Watches Basketball


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Christmassy Stacy Keibler!
- Is making me jealous of the coloured username 
- Oh wow, even the Chrome logo has a Christmas hat! :lol I like it!

EDIt: I got ninja'ed!

- Is always arguing with CM Chump in Rants
- Doesn't censor himself when he says stuff
- Always rates people's avys 0/10 in that thread haha*


----------



## Bullydully

- Is Female
- Huge Ambrose fan like I am
- Misses Seth like I do


----------



## Romans Empire

likes ambrose
likes rollins
biased against Reigns.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Roman Reigns fan.

Thinks anyone who doesn't like Reigns is biased.

Has a lot of negs.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Christmas sig!
- Has Dean, Seth & Roman listed as The Shield in his faves now
- Likes Gable & Jordan - READY WILLING AND GABLE (Y)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Awesome Kiwi.

Ambrose fangirl.

Misses Seth.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Quality poster (Y)

Knows Dean was the best member of The Shield.

Likes CM Punk.

Ninja'd:

Has that Lita sig back.









Likes Brock Lesnar.

Online.*


----------



## Romans Empire

Likes garbage such as modern sonic
hates sonic boom
is a girl
favorite game is Sonic Adventure 2 battle even though it should be Sonic 1


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks Sonic is garbage.









Should know I like Sonic Boom :cudi

Thinks I'm a girl. :nah

Should probably not shitpost so much :draper2*


----------



## Romans Empire

Started sonic with SA2 battle
hates mario
has a deviantart account


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks I hate Mario :nah

Thinks I started following Sonic with SA2. :nah

Probably won't be around much longer with his constant trolling.*


----------



## CJ

Needs a Christmas avatar :benson
Doesn't hate Mario :yay
Seems to have made a friend :chlol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has Beckys least terrible and actually kind of good pun in his sig.

Still lives in a land of no surrender.

Has to surrender to the rules of this forum though...awkward.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has Lita's ass for an avatar.

Thinks Becky Lynch's puns are terrible.

Back at Fearless U*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his av to a slightly more freaky Christmas themed one
- Now residing in Chinlock City
- Would disagree with simonitro about RVD*


----------



## CJ

Christmas avatar :mckinney
Purple text :mckinney
Cheetos :mckinney


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Christmas avatar.

Christmas sig.

Would love to be between Becky Lynch & Leanna Decker.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Santa Eggman :regal
- Has a lovely looking tree in his signature
- Who wouldn't? :grin2:


----------



## CJ

Waiting on his Christmas name
Knows Charlotte should have stayed at home :benson
Knows







should be an official smilie


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Spinning Leanna Decker is what's best for business!
- However, she kinda looks sad on your avy? 
- Probably, creeps out the redheads by running towards them.*


----------



## Pratchett

*- In favor of an evil Christmas
- Needs to figure out where is is at
- Has earned my respect on this Forum*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a philosophical location
- Isn't totally sure about ho-ho-hoing.
- Has a punny signature.


----------



## CJ

Celebrating Bexmas








Knows a Christmas update for that smilie is incoming :yay
Regular in here :JLC3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Really likes using this emoticon a lot








- Don't blame him... she looks badass on this picture.
- His biography reads "Fight the power"... yes, we will fight.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is looking forward to a heavy, metal filled christmas 
- Will answer if he is asked a question
- His homepage is on a site called drunkduck :westbrook5


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, drunkduck is a webcomic website and yes, I used to make webcomics and want to get back to it.
- If you'd like, you could read some of my work.
- He's going to have one Lass Kicking Christmas*


----------



## CJ

Comic book fan
Closing in on 2000 posts & 5000 points
Gonna have a Heavy Metal Christmas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a prominent Leanna Becker fan :LIGHTS
- Makes cool as hell GFX.
- Has a hypnotizing avi.


----------



## Gandhi

- Misses Seth Rollins saying he was amazing in both the ring and the microphone
- Is a Kevin Owens fan who realizes Owen's size doesn't really matter if he can preform
- Believes Stephanie Mcmahon has big ego and a pretty bad attitude in some aspects


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Not in the Christmas spirit, yet.
- Wonder if he'll ever be
- Quoting an interesting saying from thelad1985*


----------



## Ahem...

- Been here since 2006
- Has no idea where he lives
- Has a controversial-as-fuck "least favourites" list... :bryan2


----------



## Brollins

-Likes superman
-Eats fish and chips
-He values a man for what he does


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has one of the best faces ever as his sig
- Has only been on the forum for a few months
- Second post of what will surely be many in this thread. :xmaskobe


----------



## Gandhi

- Becky Lynch fan (Y)
- Cesaro fan (Y)
- New Day fan (Y)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Cairo, Egypt.

Has never liked a post, before.

Currently in a internet rivalry with @CM Chump.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Made Robotnick into Santa Clause 
- Has a beautiful Christmas tree for us all
- Has a wrestler with the last name of "End"... so, what's his first name? "The"?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that wrestler is Tommy End. 

Likes Mick Foley.









Doesn't even fucking know where he lives anymore.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has used that Jamie Noble gif/smiley a couple of times now
- Is frequently the person I have to say 3 things for 
- Has some wrestlers in his faves list I haven't heard of*


----------



## cornfed40

-Does WrestleMania trips in style
- From New Zealand, possible sheep owner
-potentially will be presented with a restraining order from former The Shield members


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New chap!
- He likes to be fed some corn?
- And in his 40's, as well?*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- When Christmas is over, my suggestion for his next sig is Dean lol 
- Wants to have a heavy Christmas
- Always says nice things about my photos in the Picture thread *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Christmas avatar. (Y)

Online.

Misses Seth. :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- We all miss him








- Awaiting for Seth's heroic comeback.
- Does mind adding new wrestlers to his favorites.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Christmas signature.

Lives in chinlock city...

Lesnar fan.




Ninja'd me.

Still doesn't know where he lives.

Doesn't like John Morrison.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- No Nikki boobs in sig or av
- Likes Lita (Y) and was prob happy when she got inducted in the HOF
- Hopes Brock & Rock compete at Mania?*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't like both Rock and Brock
- She'd probably go for popcorn or something if this match happened at Wrestlemania 32
- Wanted Undertaker to beat Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania 30... I know this feeling! :mj2*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Neville is garbage.

Rocking that blue text.

Is getting a push.


----------



## Gandhi

- Seems to mostly (maybe only) have avis & sigs of women he deems attractive
- Mentions Maryse in A LOT of his posts despite her having fake breasts
- Like assuming anybody who disagrees with his wrestling opinions to be an _"indy mark"_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a fan of a fake sport full of fake tits but seems to have a big problem with fake boobs.

Is making a name for themselves.

Posts in this thread often.


----------



## Gandhi

- Seems to think I have a problem with fake tits, it's a theme for him to make false asinine assumptions 

- Is attracted to that ugly cunt Rihanna (even with make up where she looks like an ugly alien trying to look like a clown)

- Doesn't seem to know how to hold his own in arguments with much topics, and usually runs off


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sheamus fan?
- Doesn't post his favorites?
- He probably likes Sami Zayn because he's an Arab.*


----------



## CJ

Probably doesn't know where he'll spend Christmas :lol
Doesn't want RVD to show up in WWE again
Sad that Taker lost his streak


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Kushari? :mark:
- Irishmen who loves his Irish redheads :mark:
- Likes negging people with weird shit to troll'em :mark:


----------



## V. Skybox

Is from Egypt
Has been corrupted by the cult of Man Utd
[last one removed]


----------



## Gandhi

- Is attracted to a girl who looks fucking ugly without make up 
- Is attracted to a girl who can't wrestle for shit
- Is attracted to a girl who looks obnoxiously like a barbie doll


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He probably like negativity
- I wonder if he has been to the old Trafford and watched a game there.
- He probably fucking hates Chelsea*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I like negativity probably because I'm blunt
- Only mentioned 2 things about me, again
- Assumes I hate Chelsea when I really don't


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's blunt
- He feels comfortable playing me was Adrien Brody
- Has 1 referral

(Now, those are three things about you, happy? >)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Gandhi*:best part of rants right now.

very articulate posts


Passionate, but sometimes controversial poster.

*Simonitro:*

I forgot to refresh the page and was ninjaed.

Needs a Christmas name.

Likes loud music.

Likes even louder women :curry2


----------



## Vox Machina

• Returned to the house of the strap-on after a long absence.

• Sent me something extremely suggestive of Decker and Squirtle. :mj

• Happy for the holiday season.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that dongs and orgies go hand in hand

may have called me shivvy poo, or, at last shivvy, in the past.

may like Gingerbread men.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Hanky, The Christmas Poo,
- Waits for him every Christmas
- Probably goes down the sewers searching for him before posting on WF.*


----------



## CJ

Needs to look at a map or something to find out where he lives :agree:
Christmas avi/sig :mckinney
Probably listening to some folk metal right now


----------



## Pratchett

*- One of the higher ranking members of the Holy Church of Bex
- Purveyor of wonderful sigs and avys
- Knows that redheads make a wonderful rep gift*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hogging the spotlight by using his new nickname.
- If you be so kind and tell me what's the movie in your sig?
- Fan of Discworld, apparently.*


----------



## Pratchett

*- Should go Premium to get in on the holiday fun
- Should watch the movie "The Hogfather". Then he will understand.
- Spotted somewhere around Lebanon recently*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Christmas themed.

A skeleton Christmas at that.

Is new to the Chatbox Crew.


----------



## Gandhi

- Negged me with this because he can't handle being called out on his ridiculously asinine posts :aj3

- Calls me a troll because I keep exposing him for his ridiculous posts and probably does the same with anybody else who does what I do to him 

- Never likes admitting he was wrong about anything, from his posts one would notice that he tends to seem quite arrogant & stubborn


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Engages in arguments with CM Chump in quite a few different Rants threads
- Likes to posts really long detailed posts
- Doesn't share photos of himself or his loved ones online*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a rant thread about her.

Still loves Ambrose.

Is getting a push...a bigger one than Dean is even...ahem.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really likes Maryse's booty
- Has posts worth reading
- Has me surprised he doesn't have Nikki's name in his username somewhere *


----------



## Trublez

*Wants a coloured username.
Had her first rant made on her. :lol
Still hasn't repped me. :mj2 *


----------



## Donnie

Green Words 

Never gets in Trublez 

Has one hell of a Sig


----------



## CJ

Part of the Rusev federation :rusevyes
Likes tanks :mckinney
Still all about that fist bump lifestyle


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is also of the opinion that Charlotte should indeed, have stayed at home.
- Has a red user title :tucky
- Enjoys making it snow.


----------



## Trublez

*Sig made by CJ (I gotta get in that action soon @CJ :cudi)
Probably wants a dis-arm-her on Merry Bexmas as well. :evil
Doesn't buy Becky shirts because he's scared people would think he's a woman beater. :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a perfectly good sig of his own!
- Avi's gone missing 
- Must know that you have to be very cautious around these parts. unk3


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Becky Lynch fan. :mckinney

Christmas sig. :mckinney

Would probably want Becky Lynch for Christmas.*


----------



## CJ

Knows @Merry BeXmas will have to join the queue








Christmas Dr Robotnik :woo
Will be one of the first names on @Ho Ho Ho Drago! 's LU smilie petition http://www.wrestlingforum.com/54799130-post3792.html


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will undoubtedly put up a strong fight to receive a gift wrapped Becky :mj
- Santa Bex in their sig :clap
- Nor'n Irish :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Finally, in the Christmas spirit with Becky Lynch
- Probably has his tree colored red with red balls all around
- Credits CJ for the awesome sig







*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Christmas sig.

Lives in 3 places at once.

Is probably a wizard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may want a waifu orgy

nice choice of avi and sig. :mckinney

wants to throw the hammer down on Videl.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He may have an Christmas related avy but not his sig.
- Still don't mind seeing that KFC bucket between her legs.
- He probably has his face somewhere within those random rotating sigs.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a christmas themed avi :homer6
- Enjoys Shivvy's sig
- Easy to get along with :JLC3


----------



## CJ

Knows I'm from the best part of the UK 
Fan of fiery Irish redheads








Would risk getting Bexplexed, to get a kiss from Becky under the mistletoe


----------



## SMetalWorld

*-








- You'd love to be punched in the face many times to make your face all red.
- It would a special Christmas moment on your face.*


----------



## CJ

Thinks I want to end up in A&E over Christmas :nah
Still hasn't figured out where he lives
Will probably be listening to metal on full blast while he's carving the Christmas turkey


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is probably gonna have a marry bexmas.

Still resides in the Land Of No Surrender.

Joined in 2011.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Almost 666?
- What's up of him quoting everything? :/
- You should name 3 things the above users not quoting everyone on the website.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is just as confused as I am.

Sheamus fan.

Roman Reigns fan.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Defended me in that stupid rant thread about me 
- One of my friends on here!
- Will get some rep from me when I can*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Had a stupid troll bashing her in the rants section 
- Santa Dean :mark:
- Biggest DA fan around.


----------



## dashing_man

Changed the username

Awesome sigi which master @CJ made

Thinks NXT > the WWE main show :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Said some very nice things about me in that rant thread, mentioning my Mum too 
- One of the few people in this thread to not be a premium member
- Still missing Seth, cos of the sig*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Good poster. (Y)

Has to deal with a troll.

Would want Ambrose under the mistletoe come Christmas *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From CHINLOCK CITY
- Watches a variety of wrestling promotions
- Also happens to be a good poster :cool2


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is it me or can you get passed this page?
- Something odd is happening on this threat, is it okay with you?
- Seeing many names typing here but can't seem to go onto the 1462nd page.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Stuff like that happens in certain threads. 

It's usually the ones that has a lot of pages in them.

Should probably ask an mod or something.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Funny! It works better on Internet Explorer than Firefox :/
- I'll probably try deleting some cookies
- Dr. Robotnick should help me!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Needs to go back to naming things about people 
- Posted an incredibly nice post about me in that rant thread 
- Rep coming your way when I can!!

I have so many people to rep lol, I still owe @Trublez some rep (I haven't forgotten), plus some other peeps on here lol.*


----------



## Chrome

simonitro:

Likes female dirty feet
Is hoping to have a very heavy Christmas
Should get off Firefox and Explorer and use Chrome :fuckedup

Ambrose Girl:

Ninja'd me
Owes a lot of people rep
Wants a Christmas package from Ambrose


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Christmas Kiebler.

Knows Chrome is the superior browser :fuckedup

Has a colored username.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Oh! Yay! It's working now!!! Perhaps, 1462 is the REAL number of the beast!
- Likes the Bullet Club faction
- Proud Robotnick fan
- Likes so many wrestlers from different promotions.*


----------



## CJ

Named 4 things :woah
Closing in on 2000 posts
Currently viewing his user cp


----------



## Mox Girl

*- All Becky sig, won't Leanna be jealous? :lol
- One of my friends on here (Y)
- Always likes my posts in the eating thread *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hope you liked my new rep
- In a middle of a useless and worthless feud that she's going to win anyway
- How could anyone be pissed at her?*


----------



## Gandhi

- Still chooses to only post either no things or less than 3 things about the above poster sometimes
- Has been to some pretty epic ancient ruins in Baalback Lebanon
- Never was a fan of the John Morrison character


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's in 1 social group on WF
- He's in 100 Years Alan Pardew Club Group
- Sings the different lyrics of Arabian Nights from Aladdin*


----------



## Gandhi

- Dislikes Daniel Bryan
- Dislikes Neville
- Dislikes Santino Marella


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*In the XMAS Spirit
Will give Season's Beating to Dave at WF ONE NIGHT ONLY - CHIPMUNKS REVENGE LIVE ON PPV
Retired the Undertaker

Ninjad me
Dislikes Bellas
Had a weird ass rant made on him*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Videl from DBZ (Y)
- Kay Lee fan
- Fan of the League Of Nations (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a fellow person with a rants thread (or two) made about them
- Doesn't change his sig and av very often
- I'm not even sure what wrestlers he likes!*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She likes Dean Ambrose cause that's the bottom line... Cause Ambrose Girl said so!
- After the whole Christmas thing is over, I'll made both my avy and aig as Ambrose 
- Has attended Summerslam 2013*


----------



## Gandhi

- Continues to post things about himself sometimes rather than things about the above poster
- Dean Ambrose fan
- Has very hairy arms


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Let's see: since he's pretty ambiguous about his things... he probably likes ice-cream
- Favorite animal is Blue
- And favorite color is hamster*

>


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will be looking forward to Dean related sig and av 
- Always writes funny things in here, I don't mind if he goes off topic a bit, it's all in good fun
- Reps me a lot, I need to return the favour more often*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't mind if people spam this thread
- Has a rants thread made about her that also has DBZ discussion in it
- Thinks simonitro's posts on here are funny


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I don't think he thinks I'm funny :mj2
- You can laugh too
- 



 Maybe, this'll cheer you up! *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Does make me laugh!
- Is one of the people on here who is the nicest to me 
- Is going home to Lebanon for the holidays!*


----------



## Romans Empire

lost 2 feuds
dean ambrose obession
is girl


----------



## Donnie

Is 

A

Tool


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Was awesome in the rant thread about me, posting gifs and that 
- Becoming one of my favourite people on WF
- Made me lol with that post!*


----------



## Donnie

Is a great poster who kicks Douchenozzles asses in squash matches 

Has been here since September

Wouldn't mind showing Dean around NZ

Oh and because you're awesome here's Dean spinning in a circle


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rusev Crush.

Knows Rusev should be destroying fools not getting smacked around like a bum.

Had to edit his post.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has Maryse's ass for a sig.









Probably has a large gif collection of hot women.









Should probably send me some of those gifs.







*


----------



## Donnie

Is a fan of JAMIE BAW GAWD NOBLE

Is whishing us all a Merry Christmas

Has moved to Chinlock City. (Now wondering if you live next to KO)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Rusev fan.

Should know Suplex City was getting too dangerous to live in.

Fellow Kevin Owens fan.*


----------



## Donnie

Has moved for safety reasons (I hope when you move to the temple Dario is nice landlord)

Would Mark for a Pentagon/KO match (Battle of the Package Piledrivers)

Been giving out Deadman Hands since 2013


----------



## Mastodonic

Likes Kevin Owens AKA Vader Jr.

Avatar is John Cena (can't see it).

Will fight anyone and everyone.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Pentagon Jr. vs. Kevin Owens. kada

Has now made me sad, because I know that match will never happen. :mj2

Has been living on the lone road since 2014.

Mastodonic:

Vader fan.

Ninja'd me.

Lives at the Iron Gates of fate.*


----------



## Donnie

Sorry for making you sad









Would love to get a lick of death








Is working on his Abbs


----------



## CJ

His sig just glitched back to the Briscoes :wee-bey
Upgraded to an animated avi :yay
Made @Deadman's Hand sad :no:


----------



## tommo010

Fellow Bexter
Likes his red heads and who can blame him :yoda
Sends me rep with Becky gifs


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Gone into full on Bex mode with the avi and sig
- Fellow Paige and Becky fan :mckinney
- Fellow Cumbrian :JLC3


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a great sig, thanks to @CJ :mckinney

Joined August 2014.

Lives in England.*


----------



## CJ

From the US
Watches a lot of wrestling :mckinney
Looking forward to Bexmas


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that all I need for Christmas is Becky Lynch.









Lifetime Member.

Makes good sigs. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of many old school wrestlers
- And even the new ones
- Probably, he loved the Banks/Bayley matches from NXT Takeover*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I loved the Sasha/Bayley matches.

Makes very entertaining posts in this thread. 

Has a nice dark blue text.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Posts a lot on this thread
- AJ Lee fan
- Paige fan


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to go to a Manchester United game one day.
Hates when people state 3 overused and generic things about him in this thread. :mj4
Feuding hard with some pathetic troll in the rants section right now. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- You've been awhile you haven't posted.
- Now, you are back
- Singing some Christmas Carols, I assume, while watching her dance under the mistletoe *


----------



## Trublez

*- Its only been a week. :lmao

- In the Christmas spirit.

- May not like hiphop because he's a metal fan but I'm sure he could make an exception to this song solely for the Carol Seleme cameo. :lol




*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- WHO THE FUCK GAVE THIS BUTTHOLE A RECORD DEAL???? UGH!!!








- Well, it was worth the suffering just to see Carol Seleme
- Please, God, tell me you don't like this audio abortion?
- Carol Seleme is one sexy cake, eh?*


----------



## Punkhead

Has been here for a long time but I only noticed him a little while ago.

Has recently sung the Bard's Song.

Probably goes to a lot of Metal concerts whenever he has a chance.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Represents the Metalhead Guild
Loves Hayley Williams as everyone should
4 year anniversary this month.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes video game music 
- Perhaps, listens to a lot of them on YouTube.
- Would you mind me suggesting:






and 





*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bonanza Bros ftw
Hates RVD 420 and Daniel Bryan :O
Thats it Teddy Long is bringing THE UNDATAKAH BACK for Simon! lol*


----------



## The Masked One

* Invisible and mysterious
* Likes the Personna 3 OST.
* Anime fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fan of Stardust
- Fan of, uh, what are they called again?
- The Ascension, that's it


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wants to compete with Deadman's Hand to see who's a bigger Sonic fan
- Their should be feud since you are siding with Sonic and he's siding with Dr. Robotnick
- That would be the biggest rivalry of the century. Me and Prompto Argentum would be the guest referees and special enforcers AT WRESTLEMANIA!!!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is getting hyped about some fantasy WF matches at Mania
- Has been listening to trippy songs recently
- Pretty involved in classic wrestling discussions.


----------



## Aizen

*Knows what the Swiss Santa is going to bring for him this Christmas and maybe for new year. 

*And that is Becky Lynch under a mistletoe. :agree:

*And possibly with the belt on her shoulder. Unless Vince wants to fuck this up like the Grinch he is. :side:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Dimebag 
- Sad about his passing in 2004 
- Still plays Cemetery Gates in his earphones.*


----------



## Trublez

*Should ask for a stable location for Christmas. :side:
Wants to smoke weed with RVD. :troll
Should see another insanely terrible rap song (autotune :no: ) that's only watchable due to Carol Seleme. 




*


----------



## Aizen

* TBZ & CJ productions might be working together for this Christmas. :side:


* Carol + Hula Hoop is as mesmerizing as Remy doing it too. :banderas


* Definitely worth any Banderas reaction.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Haven't seen you in this thread in a bit!
- No Christmas sig/av to be seen
- Has done well to get that much rep with only 750 posts!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*No sold RomansEmpire.

Queen of purple text.

Has a Christmas avatar. *


----------



## CJ

King of blue text
Has the most extensive favorites list on WF
One of the few posters in the TNA section that actually seem to like TNA :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- King of former orange text :mj2
- Still the king of everything that is red
- Bexmas fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is one of the few people on here to have both a fave and least fave wrestler list in his sig
- May be posting from Lebanon sometime soon?
- Would have so many more posts if this part of the forum counted :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- may or may not be looking forward to raw
- ambroses biggest mark
- is a kiwi bru


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That sig :datass

Has a lovely avatar.









Lives in Sydney.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys Kenny's avatar and sig
- Used a Magnus gif :mckinney
- Somehow has less friends on here than me :enzo


----------



## NaeNae619

Merry BeXmas said:


> - Enjoys Kenny's avatar and sig
> - Used a Magnus gif :mckinney
> - Somehow has less friends on here than me :enzo


-Is a Becky Lynch fanboy
-Lives in the worst country on earth, England
-Dwells on the Wrestlingforum


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is
- A
- Troll


----------



## Donnie

Is not a troll

Is from England

Wants some Becky for X-Mas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is on the lone road
- KO fan :homer6
- Has an avi that reminds me of when Rusev was so damn great :mj4


----------



## CJ

Already celebrating BEXMAS








Knows England is one of the best countries on earth :mckinney
Has 12 WF friends :yay


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is desperately close to 50k points
- Knows that it's definitely better than MexAmerica at the very least. :delrio
- Is great at putting santa hats on red headed folk :tucky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New Day fan
- Would probably like to watch, at least, 1 NXT match come at Wrestlemania 32
- Played The Last of Us :nice*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is apparently in league with Santa :bully4
- Would probably love to see a Shield triple threat at some point
- Will likely be very sad when Undertaker retires.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Yes, indeed, I will :mj2 My personal Greatest Of All Time
- I wonder, if you are an Undertaker fan
- New fan of wrestling since he's 18.
- Do you watch the older WWE/F stuff?*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- I am a big Undertaker fan, and i do consider him to be one of the best of all time, he has an incredible legacy.
- I watched wrestling all the time in the mid 2000s, fell out with it around 2010, had a brief stint just watching TNA, then returned to watching WWE again around 2013. I have watched a reasonable amount of old content.
- I'm naming 3 things about myself now.


----------



## CJ

Naming things about himself instead of other people :WTF2
Likes Becky Lynch's outlook on life
Would like to share a brownie with Becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*-







You'd probably going to love this pic.
- Don't you wish if this is the outfit she'd be wrestling in the WWE?
- His steam is going to get blown off.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is appealing to the Becky nation :thecause
- Hopefully knows that as nice as she looks there, her current getup is much more appealing :kobe13
- Has had his opinion on wrestling changed a bit by star ratings


----------



## Trublez

*Would like to get bexplexed by Becky if ya know what I mean. :evil
From the same country as me.
But not the same city.*


----------



## CJ

Misplaced his avatar :confused
Biggest Carol Seleme fan on the forum
May need to rethink the Christmas tree


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hoping for more Becky development tonight








- And a good RAW in general
- Always pops up in my likes list and User CP :tucky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Finds the current Becky Lynch get up sexy.
- I can't say I could blame him.
- Appreciates classic wrestling :applause*


----------



## Aizen

*Lives in Lebancouver. :side:

*Probably enjoyed Undertaker's entrance at Summerslam 94, more than the match. :side:

*Was right about me listening to Cemetery Gates by Pantera as that is my fav song and the best solo Dimebag made in his career.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Didn't go Christmassy with his av and sig
- Heading towards 800 posts
- Is below but also above and beyond*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Like myself, would have preferred to see Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens with a stipulation at TLC.
- I wonder what she thought about the closing segment of this Raw?
- Convinced me to go Christmassy*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Went christmassy because of Ambrose Girl (good man)
- Might have liked that ending segment, but hopefully not
- Will likely take a keen interest in Stone Cold's podcast with HBK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Merry BeXmas said:


> - Went christmassy because of Ambrose Girl (good man)
> - Might have liked that ending segment, but hopefully not
> - Will likely take a keen interest in Stone Cold's podcast with HBK.


*
-One of Becky's biggest fans on the forum
-Takes an objective approach to most arguments
-Became one of my favorite posters in record time*


----------



## Kenny

- big nxt fan
- huge reigns mark
- may have not liked raw


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- DDP fan
- Perhaps, he didn't like DDP's 2001 WWF run
- From Sydney, Australia*


----------



## Brollins

- Hates Rob Van Dam
- He doesn't know where he is from
- Has something weird going on with Adam Rose and the guys bush


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got upset when Rollins got injured
- Can't wait for his return
- Marked out when he won the title at Wrestlemania*


----------



## Z Nation

simonitro said:


> *- Got upset when Rollins got injured
> - Can't wait for his return
> - Marked out when he won the title at Wrestlemania*


-Still a virgin
-Dwells in his parent(s) basement
-Lives a sad lonely life


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Most likely also can't wait for Rollins' return
- Was probably thankful that RVD didn't return to join the Dudleyz
- Now has Adam Rose and his bush in his sig :wayans


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Shocked about the signature.
- IT'S ALL FOR THE LOLZZZZ!!!!
- Not a big fan of Adam Rose and neither am I (Don't worry)
- Hated Roman Reigns segment and wanted to hang himself after that, apparently.*


----------



## Bullydully

- Is not a big fan of Adam Rose
- Loves Taker and Michaels
- Has been a member on this forum for almost a decade


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fellow member of the Lynch mob :fuckyeah
- From England
- Has a sig full of wrestlers that i also like :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Like football (Soccer)
- Paige, Lynch, and Balor are the only wrestlers from the British Isles that has as favorites
- Could you imagine if Vincent Kompany got signed to the WWE just because Vince McMahon likes his name?*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is apparently getting a push, which is a lot more that can be said for many of WWE's talent.
- Is very close to 2,000 posts
- Is probably enjoying WWE (as much as it is possible to enjoy WWE right now) without John Cena


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is likely missing Cesaro a lot right now
- Wants Becky to get a push, wishing she was in the title match over Paige?
- Looking forward to NXT Takeover London!*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I wonder if she likes NXT, as well.
- Wants Dean Ambrose to win the Intercontinental championship
- Got online, apparently*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Adam Rose.

Has the second best blue text on the forum. (Y)

Second to mine, of course. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was smart not to watch RAW.
- Is very correct in saying that WWE only caters to Vince :vince
- Isn't a big fan of Roman's Empire.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I made the right decision, not watching RAW.

Knows Becky Lynch is the best woman in WWE. :mckinney

Lives in England.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Explaining to you, I don't like Adam Rose but I thought, he looked funny and waiting for Christmas to be over, the joke wouldn't work because it has to happen on the same day... with a Christmas hat just for more LOLZ, if possible.
- Other than that, to hell with him, anyway.
- Doesn't seem he missed Raw last night.
- He probably would continue watch WWE and still finds hope, that they'll be awesome again.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't like Adam Rose after all.

Should know that I did indeed skip RAW this week, but read the results today.

Still marks for Roman Reigns.*


----------



## Bushmaster

-one of the many posters who is in the holiday spirit

-TNA fan

-skipped Raw but read the results :toomanykobes


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a purple username, I'm so jealous
- Is from Boston!
- Sig was made by CJ, of course*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has the same color username like my current text.
- She's happy that Dean Ambrose wasn't that afterthought.
- Better seeing him, for at least, 40% than never, eh?*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Could have picked any other wrestler other than Adam Rose to put in his sig, but instead went for the lols 
- I'm making sure he doesn't forget he promised me Dean Ambrose in his sig after Christmas 
- Just repped you! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is probably the WF champion after squashing Roman's Empire.

wants to share popcorn with Dean.

likes to post in purple.


----------



## Trublez

*Named after a literal piece of shit now. :jay :lmao
Fan of Tianna Gregory. 
Surprised he didn't change his usertitle to "Team ShitLady" but that'd be shitting on a friend. 8*D*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I hope he liked the rep I gave him 
- Lost his av?
- Got a username that matches his font colour, lucky!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

apparently reps everybody except me. 

cant come up with an Ambrose themed Christmas name.

would let an Ambrose ice cream bar melt in her mouth or her hands.


----------



## 3ku1

1. Has a really hot chick as their sig

2. Has really weird gifs on her area ( I like weird gifs)

3. Seems like a decent bloke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Couldn't name 3 things.

Ruined this game.

Thinks 3kui is a troll.

Bonus Nikki ass gif for 3kui


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes the sound of Come on Nikki

has a mighty stash of Nikki Bella booty gifs

wants to earn a doctorate in Assology at Fearless U.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a nice Maryse gif as their sig :whoo
- Rock fan :rock4
- Likes MMA

SHIVVY POO:

- Ninja'd me
- Is now a christmas poo 
- Likes Billy Joel :bosstrips


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got Ninja'd.

Celebrating a red Christmas.

Lives in England.


----------



## Kenny

- may or may not know i want to resolve something now its bugging me. congrats newcastle (cj) you deserved it. 
- wrestling fan
- may or may know that im pretty hammered


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Booty.

Titties.

Drunk.


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to suck on Nikki's titties.
Only a fan of Eva Marie because she's hot. :lol
Hates indy darlings.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants Carol Seleme for Christmas
- Probably doesn't like Drake
- Desperately needs an avi


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Roman is booked badly.

Recognizes theres a glass ceiling for most in WWE.

Celebrating their own personal holiday.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be looking forward to Nikki returning
- Likes video games :clap
- Wants to see Maryse vs Nikki


----------



## Trublez

*- Needs to tell @CJ to hurry up and make my new Christmas avy and sig. :benson

- Video game fan who probably owns a PS4 or Xbox One.

- Probably hates Becky being booked to look like a moron by having everyone fuck her over (first Paige then Charlotte).*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Also likes video games.

Prefers NXT over Raw.

Aboutto celebrate their second Christmas and first Bexmas on WF.




Ninja'd me so well he gets a Maryse gif:








Wants others to hurry CJ up. Hurry up @CJ here's a Maryse gif for hurrying up.








Also has his own Christmas theme, Merry Selemas.


----------



## CJ

Needs to tell @Xmas Seleme Carol's I've been busy :shrug
Fan of Maryse gifs :hmm
Knows what he wants for Christmas :nikki


----------



## Allur

enjoys females
enjoys graphics
enjoys the excuse of 'being busy' :mj


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- New Day fan
- Likes Football
- Approaching 4 years on the forum.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Fan of Becky Lynch :homer

Fellow Englishman

Prefers NXT to Raw


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New guy in this thread
- Better welcome him in a better way








- Liked The Brood faction back in Attitude Era*


----------



## Jae-Sung

s


s
s
s
s
s

s
ss

s
s
s
a

a
a
w

w
q
ww

q
w

w


w
w

e

e




e
e
e
e
e


ee
e
e
e
e
e

e
s
s
s
a
a
a

a
a
a

a
aa
aeeddddddddddd
d

d

d
d
s
s
w

w
w

w
w
e
e
e
e


e
e
e
e


e
e


ee

e
w
q
q
q

qq

w

w


x
s

sa

a
a


a



z
a
z
a
z

z
a
za

z

z
a

a
za



a

a


a
a








s

s

s

ss
w
we
s

d
e
s




e

e
r

d
f
f
r


f
r
e

e
f

s
s
as

a
d
d

s
s
d
s

c
s
dd

f
s

s


e


d
e

ee


D
D
D
D


S

W

W
WQ

QQ

A
W
W
S
S

S
S
D

S
S

E
E
E
E
E

E

E
E

E
E
E
E
E
E

E
E
S
E
E

S
S
S
S


S

S
S
S

S
S
S
S
SS
S


S
S
S
S

S


S
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
R

R
E
E


R
R

RR

R


A
A
A
A
AS

S
S
S
S
SS
S
S
S

S
S

S
S
S
S
S



S
S
S

S
S
SS
S
S
S
S
S
S
S
S

S
D
E

E
E
RR
R
R

R
R
R
T


R
FD

S
S

S

S

SSS


S

S

S

S
S
DD

D
D


D



E

D


D
D
D
D
D
D
PPD
D
X
X
D
D


S


S



Q
Q
Q
A
A
S
D

F
U
I
O
O


U
I

J
IMMM
I
KK
I
KI

IK
OK
I
K
IK
I
K

I
KI
K


J
J


JJ
J
J

H
F

S
S
S


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Consistent poster in this thread
- Adam Rose does actually look pretty funny in that sig to be fair.
- Welcoming new people with mean looking kids. :duncan


----------



## CJ

Changed his avatar








Will probably join the GAWA after England get knocked out of Euro 2016 & Norn Iron make the final :mark:
Fellow member of the Lynch Mob


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely enjoyed Becky on UpUpDownDown
- Hopefully knows that Kyle Lafferty's a bit of an ass.
- Apparently needs to hurry up with making avis and sigs.


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that based GFX gawd CJ doesn't need to hurry up for anything as its already done. :dance2
Just changed his avy.
Just reminded me that I haven't checked out upupdowndown in 2 weeks and what's this I hear about Becky being on there? :banderas*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Shouldn't be losing track of UpUpDownDown! (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwdFVrIlOmM, Becky pops up around the 34:50 mark)
- Is clearly thrilled that his graphics are finished
- Thought the Sheamus/Reigns promo was embarrassing.


----------



## CJ

Wants to see Becky knock Ric Flair the fuck out :yay
Reminding me I need to make a gif of that Becky Raw fallout promo :mckinney
Knows I also need to check out Becky on UpUpDownDown


----------



## Trublez

*Also hasn't checked out upupdowndown. :lol
Will once again become a part time GFXer after Christmas. 
Is talented. (Y)
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has his avi and sigpic in place :rileyclap
- Santa Carol :clap
- Knows that New Day rocks.


----------



## Trublez

*Only starting posting in this thread fairly recently but has already become a regular. (Y)
Aspiring Lass Licker just like CJ. 8*D
Probably also laughed like me when Austin beat Miz at SF despite all that trash talk prior. :rileylol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is correct about that, because Austin is a GAWD. :tucky
- Has clearly been catching up with UpUpDownDown
- Is celebrating Selemas while singing Carols. :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I don't think Roman Reigns' latest promo is going to change his mind 
- I wonder if he thinks he's a better in-ring performer than a promo guy
- His favorite Wrestlemania was perhaps number 30 when Bryan won the title?*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Hornswoggle still having a job in the WWE is an embarrassment. :rileylol
Knows Neville needs to gain some charisma. :benson
Has Adam Rose looking like some gay ass simp in his sig. :ti*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rightly considers CJ a GFX Gawd 
- Tried hard to get their green username
- Has a whole album of Carol Seleme pics. :whoo


----------



## CJ

*Has been looking through @Xmas Seleme Carol's stash :woah
Hoping Becky gets involved at TLC
Probably already seen this







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posted a gif where Becky looks extremely pretty! 
- Wishes Becky had won the NXT Women's Championship before she came to the main roster
- Is excellent at making people's sigs/avys Christmassy!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

handed Roman's Empire two huge L's.

is a fan of curry.

is heading to Texas come the end of march or so.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thinks that the Divas division should have more defined characters, and rightfully so.
- Thinks that Roman Reigns vs North Korea would be a great feud
- Has retained the awesome changing sig, even through the christmas period.


----------



## CJ

*Interested to see what happens during the Paige/Charlotte match
Rightly considers the League of Nations as Reigns fodder
Has a crush on a certain WWE Diva :hmm 
*


----------



## Trublez

*His avy makes me chuckle (what's Becky doing? :lol)
Likes the same wrestlers as me for the most part. (Y)
Should know that I might just delete that Carol album just so I don't seem so obsessive. :side:

CJ

Ninja'd me.
Should have requested an orange username to match his text and Becky's hair. :no:
Just noticed that he uses the same Santa hat in all his GFX work...not that there's anything wrong with that, its pretty clever actually.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that Becky is in touch with pop culture (Booyakasha) :tucky
- Recently ate a turkey burger :lenny5
- Also has a crush on a diva, and should keep mine secret because i don't want anyone to know who it is... :jericho3

Xmas Seleme Carol's

- Double ninja'd me
- Should know that Becky is on her own little island, and doesn't want any of the stormy waters to splash in her eyes. :rileylol
- Isn't obsessive at all. Well, not as obsessive as me anyway.


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that we're all normal and that none of us are obsessive at all. 0 :side:
Sad that both Rollins and Cesaro are off tv due to injury.
Used to have a picture version of this gif as a sig before he went premium IIRC. *


----------



## CJ

*Can't tell the difference between the hats on his sig & avi :WTF2
Will be disappointed when he find's out Carol isn't waiting for him under the Christmas tree 
Posts in the Celeb thread on rare occasions

*



Xmas Seleme Carol's said:


> *
> Just noticed that he uses the same Santa hat in all his GFX work...not that there's anything wrong with that, its pretty clever actually.*


:nah



Spoiler


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a grand total of 5 santa hats in their avi and sig
- Wants to punch David Cameron :clap
- Is almost correct with that...









CJ

- Ninja'd me, and is making me feel exceptionally slow.
- Will be hoping that Becky isn't screwed over when it comes to the title picture in the future
- Doesn't actually use the same santa hat in all of his GFX work.


----------



## Bullydully

- Knows Lynch is Love
- Fellow Englishman
- Dislikes PES seeing as he's a Fifa fan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Lynch is life.

shares my like of Christian

likes my boy D-Bry. :yes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Used to not shiv, then started shivving, then became a christmas poo.
- Bayley fan :bayley
- Is likely looking forward to Takeover: London


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Becky looking all goggly in his av
- Is wishing everybody a Merry Bexmas!
- Hopes Asuka kicks Emma's ass at NXT Takeover next week?*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thank you for the rep, sweet Ambrose Girl! 
- Will return the favor as soon as I can. but you will have another epic Ambrose rep.
- Like promised, you will see a Dean Ambrose sig from me. All inspired by you!*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-has heat with me because he hates RVD
-wants to get in @Ambrose Girl s pants
-going on 10 years on WF


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thinks simonitro fancies me 
- Likes Seth Rollins (Y)
- I'm not sure whether he would have enjoyed that mini ECW reunion from Raw?*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should know I had to much to drink.

Should have had a frink with me.

Would have a drink with Ambrose.


----------



## CJ

Wants to move back to NZ & have a drink with @Ambrose Girl
Is in the Marysemas spirit
Doesn't want Rollins to come back :cry


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rightfully believes that WWE's booking team doesn't know what the hell they're doing.
- Has made me like santa hats even more
- Is probably delighted that Becky actually won a match on Smackdown. :grin2:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I don't think he likes my favorites but seems exceptional to some.
- Maybe, he wants Daniel Bryan to leave WWE and go to NJPW to fight Nakamura
- Likes Indie wrestlers more than WWE made wrestlers.*


----------



## CJ

Has an Adam Rose sig :confused
Still doesn't know where he lives
Probably the biggest Taker fan in this thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Don't worry, not a fan of Adam Rose. I did it for the LOLZ
- Confused about the signature.
- Still a Lass Kicker*


----------



## outtanowhere

Fan of Adam Rose.
From Vancouver
Dislikes John cena and the daniel bryan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has red rep for some reason or another
- New poster in this thread :mckinney
- Has been on the forum for a couple of months now


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Asuka fan.

Hopes to see Asuka kick some ass at Takeover.

Lives in Jolly ol' England.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Will probably be hoping that Rusev wins on Sunday :rusevyes
Wishes Wrestingforum a merry christmas








Likes the entire Lucha Underground Roster.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Paige fan
- He's a fellow Englishman that likes Wrestling
- Fallout series fan, I presume.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has an Adam Rose sig for the lolz.

Doesn't know where he lives anymore.

Offline.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I wondered where you'd gone, then saw in the rants section you had no internet
- Is one of the few people on WF who actually likes Sheamus lol
- Is wishing everybody a Merry Christmas*


----------



## CJ

Has recently been eating American snack foods :hmm
Biggest Ambrose fan on WF :yay
Likes to post in purple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Christmas Jingles

likes Chilled Java as his favorite type of coffee

has surrendered Decker to moi by switching his avi to Becky. :fact


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would probably love to have Leanna Decker for Christmas.

Has a Mr. Hankey for an avatar.









Team DarkLady 4 life.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Now owns Decker.

His location must have a lot of lesbians.

Mr. Shivvy the Christmas Poo.



Ninja'd me.

In the Christmas spirit.

Is getting a push.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Embracing the X-Mas name changing trend
Loves Maryse
The Awesome_Aussie*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes free stuff

needs a Christmas name

will hire Virgil to pull his sleigh


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Xmas Uncle
Turned the treehouse into a winter wonderland
Gonna send Virgil down the chimney and roast his chestnuts on the open fire*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has Videl for an avatar.









No Christmas sig.

Great red text. :mckinney*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Xmas Robotnik
Blue man for life
Jamie Noble ftw*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes the Persona 4 soundtrack.

Has an almost full bar of rep.

Hails Sabin. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Listens to every Robotnick theme music from Sonic The Hedgehog 1 and onwards.
- Lucha Underground is, perhaps, his favorite promotion at this moment.
- I wonder what's his opinion about Triple H since he doesn't have him as a favorite.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Adam Rose Christmas celebrations.

Still doesn't know where he lives.

Doesn't miss Santino Marella.


----------



## SashaXFox

Maryse lover.Maryse was my favorite diva until i met Sasha .(i even have Maryse decal sticker on my ipod.)so we actually have love for her in common.
First person to add me when i joined this site.
Seems like a mellow person .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joined this year,

likes Sasha Banks,which means he has good taste.

KANA!!!!! :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Marks for Sasha Banks.

Marks harder for Decker.

Enjoys a good Christmas poo.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is a fan of Nikki Bella's ass
- Joined in June 2014
- Would love to see The Rock at Wrestlemania 32*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Owes me some Dean rep at some point 
- I can't rep you myself right now, but I owe you!
- I wonder if you saw that post a couple of pages back where it was said about you that you want to get into my pants :lmao*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I need to spread some rep around before giving more to you. 

Knows Dean Ambrose should've won the IC Title at Mania 31.

Probably won't miss Romans Empire.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is owed Dean rep.

Going to Wrestlemania 32.

May or may not be planning to kidnap Dean...


Sneaky Ninja


Loves blue so might be a smurf.

Lives in Chin lock City.

Has a lot of favourites.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd.

Online.

Doesn't like smarks.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be in the blueman group.

Is feeling festive.

Stardust fan.


----------



## Chrome

Not really in the holiday spirit aside from his name
Nice sig regardless :durant3
WF's #1 :rollins hater


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is clearly in the holiday spirit.

Would stuff Stacy Kieblers stocking.

Lives in Illinois.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Recently repped me with a Maryse gif :lol
- I need to spread some rep before I can rep you back!
- Probably got a bit excited that Maryse almost got mentioned on Raw, but not quite*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Merry Marysemas

has all threes for his post count.

has a great sig.

has a thing for hot divas.

*NINJAED* by Ambrose Girl.

Kiwi Ninja. She is very stealthy.

won the WF title from an idiot.

loves her *Purple Power*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes spinning poops
- He has the ability to shiv someone from behind by a poop.
- Got ninja'd by Ambrose Girl*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Didn't get ninja'ed 
- Hopes for Undertaker wrestling at Mania 32
- Really close to 2000 posts!!







*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has 2,146 posts. (Y)

Really been prominent in this thread recently. (Y)

Is currently online.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Post before or after me often in this thread.

:rusev

Doesn't think CM Punk is bitter.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Maryse in that sig.









Has sent me some great gifs in my rep, before.

Marks for Rusev.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Chants "New Day... Rocks!" "New Day... Rocks!"
- Also excited for Wrestling Kingdom 10
- Y2J fan*


----------



## Donnie

Is a Rosebud

Is doing it for the LOLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Not a fan of Ziggler


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably, he'd love to see a match between Rusev and Kevin Owens.
- Has 13 friends
- William Regal fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Dean sig, just like he promised <3
- DEAN'S CHRISTMAS ASYLUM :mark:
- Has repped me with that pic before, love it *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- FINALLY!!! To answer your question: yes, I'd like to get into your pants but I don't think I'd be able to fit in any of them  I'm pretty large and gained a bit of wait 
- Likes my madness
- Marking for my sig... promise you, there will be more Ambrose reps when I get the chance. *


----------



## Kenny

- dean fan also
- wants to get into pants
- YELLED AT BY SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Christmassy name, but sig and av remains the same (hey, that rhymes...)
- Very nice boobs in av
- Will be hitting 21,000 posts soon! (Y)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@KENNY KLAUS

Great guy


has a Christmas name :fuckyeah

his sig is beckoning me to come home.

*NINJAED* Ninja Girl

likes to use her ninja powers for her own nefarious purposes, like ninjaing me. :cuss:

mistress of the haka dance

likes to eat popcorn while she watches Dean. Hot, buttered popcorn.


----------



## Kenny

- ninja'd 
- great guy
- SHIV


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Christmassy name, but sig and av remains the same (hey, that rhymes...)
> - Very nice boobs in av
> - Will be hitting 21,000 posts soon! (Y)*


I've been heading towards 21,000 posts for a while now lol, I mainly post in here and some sports threads


----------



## CJ

WF Legend :yay
Likes boobs :nikki
Wants Liverpool to hammer the Baggies later


----------



## Donnie

The real WF legend

Is the king of this thread 

Wants Charlotte to go home, and Becky to come over to his house for X-Mas


----------



## CJ

Member of the Rusev Federation :rusevyes
Still on the Lone Road
Not a fan of the Ric Flair clone currently holding the Diva's Championship :rileyclap


----------



## Kenny

- happy about the result last week 
- hoping to avoid relegation
- might still want mcclaren gone


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Shake that booty!
- Can rep you with awesome pics!
- DDP fan (Probably, he likes the Yoga classes for something else, I guess)*


----------



## CJ

Knows that this is official now :becky
Changed his sig :yay
Regular in here :JLC3


----------



## Kenny

- might be on invisible
- huge becky fan
- newcastle fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Clearly delighted that :becky is now a thing.
- His avi now matches that smiley, but with some nice snow added
- Constantly reps with cool images and gifs :applause

KENNY KLAUS

- Ninja'd me
- From Australia
- Recently changed his name to match the christmas theme :mckinney


----------



## CJ

Knows I re-cut that smilie just for Christmas :yay
Got ninja'd by @KENNY KLAUS :cry
Totally sounds like some guy from some show I've watched :rileylol


----------



## Kenny

- might like my sig
- hopefully hates charlotte as much as i do
- great dude (Y)


----------



## CJ

Sydney Maler sig :sodone
Knows my Charlotte hate knows no limits :rileylel
Awesome guy :mckinney


----------



## Kenny

- might hate mcclaren as much as charlotte
- might be watching some premier league
- might know im heading to sleep soon..(almost 3am here)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Liverpool fan
- CM Punk fan
- Has an awesome sig.


----------



## CJ

Has a Bexcellent sig








Was hoping for a win against Oxford
No.2 Becky Lynch fan in this thread :rileyclap


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also probably sounds like some guy from some show that i watched once, although i actually have no idea. :mj
- Will be hoping to beat Tottenham tomorrow to get out of that drop zone :loveit
- Is clearly intent in stating his claim to be the No.1 Becky Lynch fan, but it won't actually work. :grrr


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see the sky raining Becky Lynch
- Perhaps, doesn't like football being referred as soccer.
- Favorite band: Linkin Park :no:*


----------



## CJ

Dropped Adam Rose for Dean Ambrose
Loves to post in navy blue
Doesn't approve of Linkin Park


----------



## Donnie

Doesn't like horrible tribute acts (Cough Charlotte Cough)

Knows Becky is the best

Will mark if Charlotte loses at TLC


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Charlotte is overrated trash. The Aerith of WWE Divas
Knows KO vs Lesnar needs to happen at Mania
Knows Rusev and Lana should become a Golden Couple with the WWE and Divas belts one day *


----------



## CJ

Hasn't gone all Christmasy
Long time forum member
Knows the sooner that Flair clone drops the belt the better


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky needs the Divas Title to complete the Irish Takeover
Prob listened to Becky on Talk is Jericho
Knows not even Y2J can save WWE now*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has ditched Brie entirely from his sig and av lol (I had to look at your profile to see if you even still liked her haha)
- Has Evie listed as a favourite wrestler!!!! (Y)
- Has gone anime in his av*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am Brie Mode forever
Wants Ambrose as IC Champ and knows it would be cool to see
Deano Clause*


----------



## CJ

Changed her sig again
Trying to teach her mother to use an ipad
Knows this :becky is now an official smilie :mark:

PA

Ninja'd me
Has a twittter
Seems to have changed his vote from CJ to Bernie :cry


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May be voting in the election
Should legit be president though but more than likely not even half old enough 
Should at least write for WWE and give :becky the title*


----------



## Ahem...

- ON MAH FRIEND'S LIST 







ryder ;_; 
- Still a regular in this thread 








- Still writes in *RED&BOLD*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- New person in this thread? Well at least I haven't seen you post before in here
- Uses John gifs, YES!!!!!!!!!!! (Y)
- Really likes Superman*


----------



## Ahem...

- Is getting Dean for Christmas. 









- Is going to WrestleMania.









- Knows shirtless Ambrose is best Ambrose. (no ****)


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-Enjoys spamming gifs on this thread
-Superman mark
-European


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Misses ECW.

Doesn't change his avatar or signature.

Enjoys the New Day.


----------



## Aizen

*Shadows Fall fan and Eva fan. (Y)

*Probably uses his hair just like Brian Fair.

*Expect Balor to fail in the main roster.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*#ROOT
May have been created by Dr Gero
Future PWA WORLD CHAMP*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-Anime fan
-Democrat
-Long time WF poster


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*ECW! ECW! ECW!
Knows I hope we get the Phili WrestleMania we deserve some day and the HOF that year is EXTREME
Fellow PWA superstar
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is voting for Bernie and not CJ! :CENA


wants a *N*aked *L*ambada *C*hristmas

*P*resents *A*rouse him. :curry2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would shiv for Decker.

Whored out on rep.

Edited his post.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Marked out when he saw Maryse in Santas Little Helper (Assuming he has seen it)
Knows Maryse vs Paige feud would be fantastic. Or even better Maryse vs Nikki Bella
Is Online *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- #TeamBernie2016
- Missed this guy, I rarely see him.
- One of the coolest in this website.*


----------



## Ahem...

- Hates RVD








- Is getting yelled at by Big Poppa Pump
- Is still getting a push


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- British
- Fan of Superman
- Whom is interrupting something


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Pokemon lover
- Presently asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.
- EYYYY WANTS SOME NEW DAY.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see a British born WWE Champion someday
- Obsessed with Becky Lynch
- CJ is his besties *


----------



## CJ

Is worried about @Merry BeXmas & his Becky Lynch obsession :rileyclap
Has 383 posts in this thread :surprise:
Is WF's only Big John Studd fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand




----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be looking forward to seeing Becky perform on the TLC pre-show
- Currently loves Ayoze Perez
- Is allegedly my bestie. :becky

Deadman's Hand

- Ninja'd me (I'm apparently a sponge for getting ninja'd recently)
- Apparently thinks that CJ likes Becky Lynch. Not sure why.
- Likes the majority of the League of Nations


----------



## Ahem...

- Lynch Lynch Lynch :mark: :mark: :mark:
- From England :fuckyeah
- Has been swinging and bexplexing since the dark ages...


----------



## CJ

From the capital of the UK
Likes red borders :mckinney
Probably sad that Spurs got beaten by Newcastle :yay


----------



## Kenny

- upset becky took a L
- happy about the newcastle win
- but still would like mcclaren out surely


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows a lot about T&A (And no, not the promotion)
- He's the special attraction at Wrestlemania
- From Australia*


----------



## CJ

Changed his location :wee-bey
Fast approaching 2000 posts
Probably watching TLC


----------



## Kenny

- hates charlotte like me
- wants becky as the champ
- may be watching TLC


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wish I was watching TLC, if you must know, I'm in Lebanon with the worst internet ever. 
- Perhaps, enjoying TLC
- Steve Austin Fan*


----------



## CJ

Back in Lebanon
Not watching TLC
Hates RVD


----------



## Chrome

Got his Becky smiley added finally 
Lacking a Christmas name
Probably not watching TLC right now


----------



## CJ

Knows I was watching it, but I gave up after the Paige/Charlotte match
Knows :becky is going to get a lot of use :lol
Can probably tell what size of shoes a woman wears at a glance


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky should win the title at the Royal Rumble or the Ryo Rumbo as Mike Tyson likes to say
Obsessed with the awesome new Becky smiley that has finally been added after all this time
Knows Charlotte should stay at home forever *


----------



## CJ

Knows it's the first one I've made that I actually cared if it got officially added or not :lol
Knows she needs another one








Not happy the Flair clone retained


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would be happy if all the smileys were Becky :lol
- Was probably unhappy Becky lost on the preshow
- Gave up on TLC*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Marking for Ambrose's IC title victory. :mark:
- Her screamed reached all the way to Lebanon
- Loved the last segment.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a gif of Dean Ambrose as the Intercontinental Champion. I guess he won the title tonight...and you're PROUD of that? Ughh. Lets celebrate second place while his shitty teammates who aren't over get the real one.

Location: New Zealand

Won't reach 3,000 posts by the time Star Wars: The Force Awakens is released.

EDIT ~ Ughh.

Has a picture of Ambrose acting like a moron with a wreath around his neck. A perfect representation of why I stopped watching wrestling.

Location: Planet Earth or Kepler 62E

Last point still applies.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Ambrose is too good for the IC Title.

Probably doesn't know that Bray & the Wyatt Family beat Dreamer, Rhyno, & The Dudleys tonight.

Most likely wouldn't care since he's no longer a wrestling fan, thanks to WWE.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Is absolutely right that I wasn't paying attention to the PPV, and is just as right that I don't care, because the win means nothing and the loss would mean nothing. Nobody ever moves up or down the card, wins and losses have no merit there. The only thing that will bring me back is if I hear that Wyatt or Ambrose has won the title, but that'll never happen, so I'm an ex-fan for life. I don't have the time to be angry with them anymore, it's just pointless, there's so many better things to love. 

Location: CHINLOCK CITY, BABY!

May or may not know why his username is called what it is.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lives in the Fat Cave
- One of the oldest members that ever registered to website
- Had many nickname changes*


----------



## Mastodonic

May or not be of this Earth.

Really has it in for Rob Van Dam.

Yokozuna is one of their favourites. I guess someone had to say it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Big Fan Vader (See what I did there? :side

Join Date: Oct 2015

Location: The Iron Gates of Fate


----------



## Mox Girl

*simonitro

- Is happy Dean won, but not as happy as me lol
- Should know his sig isn't silly at all
- Hits 10 years on WF next year!!

EDIT: I got ninja'ed twice! I suck! :lmao

Mastodonic

- Fan of old school wrestlers
- Is a premium member, but not a lifetime one
- Is gaining that rep!

Tyrion Lannister

- Should know I'm happy whenever Dean wins anything lol, no matter what it is
- Doesn't watch WWE anymore
- Has the most posts I've ever seen on here*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Happy that Dean Ambrose won the IC title.

Has an almost full bar of rep.

Online currently.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

*- Needs a victory hug for Ambrose's victory
- Still marking like crazy
- Won't be sleeping at night.*

Deadman's Hand:

*- Ninja'd me 
- Probably was happy for the PPV
- Fan of Sheamus, thank God*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd by me. :lol

Should know I'm pretty happy that Ambrose atleast won something, I guess.

Lives Planet Earth or Kepler 62E.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is one of the few people on WF who is happy Sheamus is still champion lol
- Knows that Chinlock City is where it's at, not Suplex City!
- Is looking forward to NXT Takeover on Wednesday?*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If winning the IC title made you scream and reached here, I can bet if he won the title, you'd scream loudly that even God would go: Oh my!
- Probably did that when he fake won the WWE title against Seth Rollins earlier this year.
- TLC 2015 is one of her favorite PPVs this year, at this point. And oh! I do agree that Dean Ambrose should've won the IC title at Wresltemania... not that overrated goat-faced Daniel Bryan.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Dean Ambrose Fan! Welcome To Dean's Christmas Asylum

Favorites: Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Sheamus, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Batista, Yokozuna, Big John Studd, Mick Foley, Psycho Sid, Shinsuke Nakamura

Least Favorites: Rob Van Dam (My all-time disliked wrestler ever), John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Neville, Dolph Ziggler, John Morrison, Santino Marella, Shitswoggle, Tetsuya Naito



Ambrose Girl said:


> *
> Tyrion Lannister
> 
> - Should know I'm happy whenever Dean wins anything lol, no matter what it is
> - Doesn't watch WWE anymore
> - Has the most posts I've ever seen on here*


But why? There's nothing to be happy ABOUT, it's a symbol that hard work, talent, charisma, and connection with the audience doesn't pay off, because his face isn't sexy enough to get a creepy 70 year olds dick hard. 

Everything that's wrong with wrestling can be summed up in these three photos




























This is the reason they've lost *ONE MILLION* viewers in a year. And it's growing.

In the words of Todd Martin, making new stars is NOT complicated. It's the easiest thing in the world, you push the people that the fans LIKE.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't give one shit that Ambrose won the IC Title.

No longer loves wrestling because of WWE.

Should watch Lucha Underground, and gain that love back. :cudi*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I'm not going to watch Lucha Underground. I won't watch anything but the top promotion, because if it's not the top promotion, it's not relevant. The matches don't matter, the main title doesn't matter, nothing has any prestige or value to it, because nobody watches it. 

Should also know I won't watch Lucha Underground because I hate high flying wrestling, which is the main style of the promotion, and I'm a fan because of promos, and Lucha Underground is filled with a bunch of bland work rate heavy guys that speak either Spanish, bad English, or are just otherwise shitty promos. The ONLY thing that's going to make me love wrestling again is Bray Wyatt or Dean Ambrose as WWE Champion, which, as I said, will never happen, and there's no use hoping it's going to happen because nobody ever gets pushed in WWE. It's an entire promotion of midcarders.

Has a Christmas tree in his signature.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Your loss. :draper2

Lucha Underground has had awesome promos in English, tho :draper2

And they made their belts matter more than WWE's, tbh :draper2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Don't know what made him happy after tonight's PPV: Ambrose winning the IC
- Sheamus retaining
- Or Roman Reigns BEAST MODE*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That Ladder Match. :banderas

Should know I'm indifferent to Dean winning the IC Title.

Should know I did like Roman Reigns Beast Mode.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Deadman's Hand said:


> *
> And they made their belts matter more than WWE's, tbh :draper2*


By nature of being a small promotion that no one watches, no, they did not. While I don't doubt that they present their championships in a more serious manner than WWE does, that, in itself, does nothing to change its standing. The WWE Championship is the only title in wrestling that has value. The main title of the main promotion. All other belts are secondary and are not career highlights or something to be proud of, they're just.....things that you carry around.

Is a Dr. Robotnik fan.

All of his favourite wrestlers are retired.

Join Date: March 2013


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Does somewhat agree with you about Lucha Underground about the wrestling
- It can be entertaining from time to time.
- Also agree with you that WWE Championship is the biggest prize in wrestling.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lucha Underground has tons of hype surrounding it, so clearly people watch it. :draper2

And WWE's title is far from the only belt in wrestling that matters, seeing as how the IWGP title & other titles still exists.

And just because WWE is seen by more people, doesn't make them better than any promotion, nor does it make them the only one that matters. Just saying.

simonitro:

Ninja'd me

Happy for Dean Ambrose.

Misses Seth. :mj2*


----------



## Kratosx23

What, by 500 people on Twitter? That means nothing. Nobody watches it. Even TNA has more viewers than Lucha Underground does and they can barely stay in business. Lucha Underground was so unwatched it almost didn't get a second season.

That is where we will never agree. I care about #1, and nothing but #1. If a promotion isn't #1, to me, it doesn't have any prestige to it, and I can't watch it, because it's not a regular tv show. I have to watch wrestling like a sport, I have to be invested, and if I'm not invested in your world title, because you're not a big organization, I can't watch you. It's like watching College basketball, I could never do it, it would have to be the NBA. The same applies to titles. Even if you're in the #1 promotion, if you're holding the #2 title, that's not the #1 title, and it isn't important, because you're below the #1 guy, so you haven't reached the top. WWE being watched by more people doesn't make them better, of course not, but it does make them infinitely more valuable. If WWE didn't have value and prestige, nobody, and I mean NOBODY would put up with them. No organization would get away with being that shitty if it didn't mean something to be WWE Champion. They would absolutely lose their ass. 

The IWGP title is considered important in ONE country. It has absolutely zero global reach.

___________________________________________________

Has a name that's capitalized.

Working on my abs.

His rep says "is getting a push". Not if Vince McMahon has anything to say about it he isn't.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Pretty much every wrestling-related site that I go on, has been hyped for Lucha Underground Season 2. :draper2

We'll just have to agree to disagree, since it doesn't matter what company is number #1. 

I only care about them if they're entertaining.*


----------



## GNR4LIFE

One of my favourite posters, despite his perennial pessimism.

Seems to have boycotted the WWE section, no doubt due to Bray's treatment.

Must be over the moon with the way Roman is being presented atm.


----------



## Kratosx23

GNR4LIFE said:


> One of my favourite posters, despite his perennial pessimism.
> 
> Seems to have boycotted the WWE section, no doubt due to Bray's treatment.
> 
> Must be over the moon with the way Roman is being presented atm.


Bray's treatment, Dean Ambrose's treatment, the main event scene, never giving me a god damn thing I want. And I haven't boycotted the WWE section, I've boycotted WRESTLING. Every trace of WWE in my life is gone. I don't even consider it a boycott, because a boycott implies I'm coming back after a period of time, and I don't think I'm coming back. Maybe I will, but not unless my conditions are met, and what are the odds of that?

Me? Happy with the way he's presented? As the top star in the company? Yeah, thrilled. No, he's a major reason why I stopped watching. Although, to be fair, I don't know how he's being presented right now because I'm not following it, but the fact that he was recently made the champion, that's enough. He's a WWE Champion, forever, there's nothing that makes up for that. If he got fired tomorrow, it still wouldn't be worth giving him that title. That title needed to be away from him permanently. 

But you know what? Fuck it. It just got to a point where I got so apathetic, they can push him all they want. I'm done, so I don't care. I'm not mad anymore, I'm apathetic. If they ever do something I want, I'll come back, but since they never will, go ahead, ruin your company, make this idiot your only priority, go out of business in a couple years, I couldn't possibly care less if you do anymore.

__________________________________

Location: In The Jungle (SHANANANANANANA)

Has an avatar of Joker Ambrose. As opposed to Joke Ambrose, which is regular Ambrose.

Join Date: Dec 2012


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Whether I agree or disagree with you, I admire the way YOU think and you hold a lot of value into your words and true to them.
- I respect your opinion big time, in all honesty.
- Not a fan of spotty and high-flying wrestling.
- TOTALLY not a fan of John Morrison and will never say anything positive about him.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably very happy to see Ambrose with a Championship again.

Doesn't miss Daniel Bryan.

Is getting a push.


----------



## CJ

Went all Marysemas :yay
Not Australian
Wants to see Becky get a run with the title :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Was perhaps upset that Becky Lynch was in the pre-show and got defeated by Sasha Banks 
- Would love to see Becky Lynch get a push.
- Not a fan of Charlotte, I believe.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has now warped to another planet (Stardust, is that you?)
- Very happy that Dean Ambrose won the IC title.
- Has a much better looking signature now :mckinney


----------



## CJ

*Approves of @simonitro ditching the Rose bud sig :agree:
Looking forward to a Bexcellent Merry Bexmas








Doesn't want any more Team BAD sing-alongs *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Becky Lynch overload
- No Leanna Decker somewhere in your sig?
- Another person perhaps thought I was a fan of Adam Rose (he's just garbage)*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Leanna's still my profile picture, & she'll be back in my sig before Christmas :fact
Not a Rose bud :yay
Probably missing Van City*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I miss Vancouver :mj2 Best place in the world
- Happy that I'm not a Rosebud (I removed that shitty sig because thought I was a fan of that rubbish)
- Wonder if he's a fan of Sheamus since his Irish.*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-Recently changed his sig
-Dean Ambrose mark
-Has left more clues that he wants to get in @Ambrose Girl s pants


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know that simonitro would never fit into my pants cos I am a small, small girl 
- Repped me recently
- Gets excited when ECW chants go around*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-is a small, small girl
-with tight, tight pants
-marked out when Dean won @ TLC


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*ECW fan.

Jay Lethal fan. :mckinney

From Chicago.*


----------



## CJ

Still got Becky Lynch listed under PCB








Would like to see all his favorites in an over the top rope Battle Royal :woah
Doesn't follow football


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I do watch football, I just haven't been keeping up this season.

Should know Becky's going to get her spot soon.









Dropped the orange text.*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-Likes the color blue 

-Enjoys RoH :agree:

-Plays/played Sonic the Hedgehog :dance2


----------



## Chrome

ECW fan
From Chicago (Y)
Wants barbed wire for Christmas


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Also enjoys ROH (Y)

Knows that NEW. DAY ROCKS!

Currently asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.

Chrome: 

Ninja'd me

Recently became a mod. :mckinney

Dat Stacy Kiebler. kada*


----------



## Kratosx23

Has Christmas colored text in his sig.

Has a Christmas tree in his sig.

Has a Christmas themed Dr. Robotnik avatar.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that Roman Reigns won the title tonight. 

Is probably thankful for the fact that he no longer watches.

Lives in the Fat Cave.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Gee, that's great. This is how much I care = :bored

Should know I'm looking up stuff about the Star Wars premiere. You know, something that actually has the interest of its fanbase. I don't care what those insignificant idiots are doing.

Watches Raw for some reason.

Is connected to the Internet.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I was actually reading threads about RAW instead of actually watching it. :draper2

I haven't sat through an episode of RAW in 3 weeks. :draper2

Is excited for the new Star Wars film.

Knows Star Wars is actually worth smoeone's time.







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really loves that Jamie Noble smiley 
- Is most likely going to watch NXT Takeover
- Likes 5 million different wrestling companies *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is probably super happy Reigns won the title.

Dean & Roman are champions in WWE right now.

Has probably had a very happy two days.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Should know that I was actually reading threads about RAW instead of actually watching it. :draper2
> 
> I haven't sat through an episode of RAW in 3 weeks. :draper2
> 
> Is excited for the new Star Wars film.
> 
> Knows Star Wars is actually worth smoeone's time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well, you care a hell of a lot more than I do, I don't even read anymore. I read for a period of time when I wasn't watching, and I have no idea why. There's no point. If you know the show is so bad that it's unwatchable, then you should also know that nothing will ever change. Nothing will EVER change. I refuse to follow a show that doesn't reward me for being part of its audience.

Should know I'm not even a big Star Wars fan, I only like the first two movies, and I don't even love them, but right now, there's nothing going on except Star Wars and I've been enjoying the marketing for episode 7. I expect 7 to be the best, because the prequels are garbage and the originals are too dated, and ROTJ isn't a very good film even with that aside, and I don't have nostalgia goggles for them since it wasn't something I paid close attention to growing up. I think a good, modern, up to date Star Wars is what I need to really become a big fan of it. Still, I have enough anticipation for it that I'm interested.

Join Date: Mar 2013

Received a like on his post.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A modern Star Wars film could look amazing, tbh. I'm not even the biggest Star Wars fan in the world, but I am pretty excited for Episode 7. :draper2

Well, I enjoy seeing people shit on RAW. :draper2

Has been posting since 2004. :wow*


----------



## Gandhi

- Star Wars fan
- Enjoys seeing people shit on RAW
- Is a Shawn Micheals fan


----------



## Chrome

Was recently banned
Doesn't watch the WWE
Spends most of his time in the Anything and Rants sections these days


----------



## Kratosx23

Deadman's Hand said:


> *A modern Star Wars film could look amazing, tbh. I'm not even the biggest Star Wars fan in the world, but I am pretty excited for Episode 7. :draper2
> 
> Well, I enjoy seeing people shit on RAW. :draper2
> 
> Has been posting since 2004. :wow*


I can't even bother with that, because I don't care anymore. Now, it would be the equivalent of me reading people bashing a bad sports team. If I don't care about the subject, I don't care about the criticism. I could only take so much, they tested and exceeded the limit I'm willing to put up with.

Join Date: Jan 2012
Location: Illinois
Posts: 16,057


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ghandi:

*- Welcome back!
- Was banned for a week or so
- He's back with a vengeance (Krak-koom!!!)*

Chrome:

*- Likes women feet like I am
- Loves to tickle them
- Reps me everytime with those beautiful feet... no regrets*

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Used to watch and still watches wrestling for their personalities.
- Likes a lot of games
- Can't wait for Game of Thrones Season 6*

Got Ninja'd twice :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed twice, just like me yesterday :lol
- Still owes me some Dean rep sometime soon 
- His sig is making me want to watch that Dean vs Bray Wyatt match again!*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I get pissed because she & another poster spam this thread
- One of the few WWE fans who likes all Shield members
- Is going to Wrestlemaina 32


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Futbol fan
Lives in Egypt
Doesn't get pissed when people spam this thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loved old ECW, obviously!
- Probably wasn't a fan of the reincarnation ECW back in2006
- Fan of NXT, I presume.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I wonder what he thinks about Kevin Owens?
- Can't wait for the road to Mania to start so he can see Undertaker again
- Was probably a bit annoyed like me when Dolph Ziggler won by DQ on Raw*


----------



## declandimi13

Massive Ambrose Fan
Massive Shield Fan
Live in New Zealand


----------



## Donnie

From Sydney (Hi fellow Aussie)

Has been here since September 

139 posts


----------



## Bushmaster

-fan of Kevin Owens

-an Aussie

-on team fist bump instead of a better Team Stark


----------



## Donnie

Is WF's Iron Man

Is from Boston 

Been here since 2010


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is from the city TLC was held in
- Has a purple username, lucky
- 22k posts

EDIT:

donne

- Ninja'ed me :no:
- Is a fan of the guy who is my guy's biggest rival right now
- Was probably annoyed Rusev was stuck in a pointless feud with Ryback*


----------



## Donnie

Knows that I didn't mean to ninja her

Knows that Ambrose can try but KO will beat him and take back his prize

May of marked when Dean won the IC Belt


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know I went absolutely nuts when Dean won 
- Should remember that Dean has beaten KO twice now, KO said it was a fluke, but it's not 
- Is probably quite glad that KO wasn't made to join the League of Nations lol


----------



## Donnie

Now knows I love when people mark

Knows that It was a fluke and if KO didn't have water in his eyes he would of beaten Dean

Is correct about L.O.N (Bad enough Rusev is stuck in it don't need both my dudes suffering)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Kevin Owens becoming WWE Champion, at some point.
- Probably didn't like seeing Owens lose to Dean Ambrose.
- Wishes that Rusev isn't part of the League of Nations.*


----------



## Donnie

Is right about KO

Is a Roman fan and is probably he finally got the strap

Lives on Planet Earth (Why not Mars man?)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, Planet Kepler 186F is the closest planet that resembles Earth and the environment is pretty much habitable for humans.
- Mars is sticky... I accidentally stepped on it and mushed it.
- Always on the lone road *


----------



## CJ

Wants to move to Kepler 186F :surprise:
Happy Ambrose won the IC title
Loves metal music


----------



## Donnie

CJ 

Lives in the land of no surrender 

Want's some Becky for X-Mas and maybe for New Years as well

Is a fellow hater of a certain Horse's Ass


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be looking forward to what should be a more ruthless Kevin Owens in the next few weeks.
- Likes ROH
- Rightfully believes that Usos and LDs are sore losers.


----------



## Trublez

Is probably more caught up with WWE than me atm.
Posts more in this thread than me nowadays.
Knows that the Lucha Dragons and The US-OWWWS are pathetic crybabies.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a Carol Seleme Christmas sig while wearing a creepy Mickey Mouse Illuminati thing shirt.
- Would love to see Carol Seleme in one of his sockings as a Christmas gift.
- Her butt alone on his face is great enough for him as a Christmas gift.*


----------



## Bushmaster

- :MAD ninja'd me

-dirty Ambrose fan

-member since 06 :wee-bey


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a purple titled username. :wow

Is a red beast.

Fan of the Iron Man films.*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to be a mod
Recently got into a religious debate
Not a fan of the Hogan/Bischoff era in TNA*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Brought back the orange text. :yes

Has an almost full bar of rep. :clap

Awaits the day Crossfit Jesus returns. :Cocky*


----------



## CJ

*
Member of the Rusev federation :rusevyes
Thinks my rep bar isn't full :aries2
May need glasses :nerd:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thinks that Strowman v Taker would be terrible, naturally.
- Actually has a full bar of rep.
- 8,888 posts right now :lebron8


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Atheist
- Got green repped 
- Probably love the Sasha Banks vs. Bayley matches at NXT.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got rid of the text about Dean under the pic in his sig?
- Happy just like me about Dean & Roman's title wins!
- A fan of Batista*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a full bar of rep.

Probably a very happy fan right now.

Is bound for WM 32. :woo*


----------



## CJ

Left Suplex City & moved to Chinlock City
Never sits with back to the door when he's playing poker :benson
One of the few people to use the favorite(s) feature


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the sixth man, but really the MVP.

May not be fond of the EU.

would be a fantastic Mod. :yes


----------



## Donnie

THE SHIV

Is getting his Shiv's in order for New Years 

Now knows Roman is Mr 3.84

Like Shiv's and Poo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has 109 posts in this thread.

Rusev fan. (Y)

Awaits Sami Zayn's return. :mark:*


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants a Roman Reigns discussion thread
- Lucha Underground fan
- Doesn't want Jeff Hardy in the WWE


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Lives near one of Tyler Breeze's seasonal residences
- Man United fan
- Is fat, apparently.


----------



## Darkness is here

Lives in UK
Joined 4 months ago
In the spirit of xmas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Can't actually see John Cena
- From the world of Darkness
- Is getting over in the midcard


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would love it if we all celebrated Bexmas.

Is English.

Knows Strowman is in the perfect role for him right now.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would love it if we all celebrated Marysemas.

Knows we should celebrate both. 

Finally got a Christmas avatar & sig.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of the few regulars in this thread who is not a Premium Member
- Probably enjoyed NXT Takeover
- Most likely annoyed that Enzo & Cass didn't win the tag titles*


----------



## 751161

- Might be a Dean Ambrose fan. But I'm not sure, just a whim. :ambrose3
- Probably automatically put TLC as one of her favorite PPV's of the year, just because of the result alone.
- Watched NXT Takeover Live, what a show. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Makes me wonder whatever gave you the idea that I'm a Dean Ambrose fan 
- Repped me recently 
- Really really enjoyed Takeover!*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She's a loyal Dean Ambrose fan
- She will get a Dean Ambrose rep, I pwomise!!! When I get the chance.
- For some reason and answer your question, the text under Ambrose's picture is showing in the editor but on the normal pages, it's gone. Must be my stupid Lebanese internet it's "as slow as sloth while taking shit!" - Quote from the Angry Video Game Nerd.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I appreciate the rep whenever you choose to give it, plus I'll rep you back when I have the chance too
- Should know I feel his pain on slow internet, I was on dial-up for wayyyyy too long
- Lives on Earth... he hopes

LOL the text is back underneath your sig now *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Used to have dial-up.









Will have some rep coming from me soon. 

Full bar of rep. (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- Bailey fan
- Sheamus fan
- New Day fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Egyptian.

Just came back from a ban.

Well known in Rants.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Regular in this thread :mckinney
- Stinger fan
- Thinks that Russo is wrong about Owens. :clap


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Swinging & Bexplexing through the dark ages.

Likes Linkin Park. (Y)

Would love to see a four-way between Bayley/Sasha Banks/Asuka/& Becky Lynch.*


----------



## dashing_man

is a fellow Sonic fan :eva2

has same stars as mine :maisie

likes to write in blue color


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Misses Seth Rollins :mj2
- He's located at the NXT Performance Center
- Will we ever see your debut on WWE Television soon?*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always seems to be the person I write 3 things for 
- Still can't rep you, dammit!
- Hit 2000 posts yay! (Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has become a staple in this thread. 

Joined last year.

Two of her favorite wrestlers are champions. (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- Chris Jericho fan
- Daniel Bryan fan
- Brock Lesnar fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't like seeing posts repeated especially here.
- Always on the rant section.
- Seems like a nice guy but sometimes, he keeps his mouth running for too long which gets him into trouble.
Bonus: Wants to enforce some rules onto this thread and people stay on topic or he'll shoot you on the kneecap with a stapler.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows that neither he or I would keep to those rules if they ever made them 
- One of my favourite people not only on this thread, but in WF in general!
- Mainly cos he actually gave me a Dean sig haha*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Huge fan of Ambrose.

Would love to see Ambrose wrestle shirtless.

Gladly accepts Ambrose rep, not so much Maryse rep.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants Nikki Bella to return ASAP
- Thinks Finn Balor is dull
- Is an atheist


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would sit on Becky Claus's lap.

Bexmas still has snow in it.

Probably awaiting Sami Zayns return.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a Kiwi
- Looking forward to Marysemas
- Would probably love to be pinned by Maryse like in their sig.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has been alive since medieval times. 

• Is possibly Merlin.

• From a land with Cum in its name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Changed his name from Dong to Vag.

awesome sig.

highly proficient gfx dude,


----------



## dashing_man

has a disgusting avatar :cena6

likes Daniel Bryan

is a 2 years old member on WF :draper2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From NXT :zayn
- Batman fan
- Probably knows that New Day rocks.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- We wish you a merry Bexmas and a happy Cesaro swing 
- Probably really enjoyed Asuka vs Emma at Takeover
- Thinks NXT is better than Raw*


----------



## Ahem...

- Wishes Seth a speedy recovery
- From New Zealand
- Joined WF the same year as I... :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ

*Team Superman
Red Border :mckinney
Might have a slight cough*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*1. Loves Becky Lynch.
2. Is part of team orange.
3. Loves Leanna Decker. :benson*


----------



## Donnie

Is slaying evil Santa

Has sent me some awesome sigs

Might enjoy Buffy, could be going out on a limb with that one


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is enjoying Baron Corbin.

Knows Finn Balor is boring and somewhat lazy in NXT.

Would love an Owens v Rusev feud...maybe.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has hypnotic jiggling Maryse ass in his av
- Openly admits he likes Maryse & Nikki cos he thinks they're hot
- Would prob appreciate rep involving either of them, I shall provide when I can!*


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl 

Was probably sad when KO murdered Dean on Raw 

Is upset a certain Knobjockey is unbanned 

Would love for Dean and Roman to win the tag belts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is on a lone road.

Watches NXT.

Epic Rusev avatar.


----------



## Donnie

Lives at Fearless U

Is a fan of the goddess Maryse Ouellet.

EPIC Sig and Av


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I am annoyed as hell that Romans Empire is not perma banned yet, whyyyyy
- Doesn't like Finn Balor lol
- We get along better than our faves, Dean and KO do in WWE *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is quickly taking over this thread.

Didn't mind Loudon, who we all miss.

Would give Ambrose a hair cut.


----------



## Donnie

Wishes he was The Miz for 24hrs

Is fan of Rusev 

Also a fan of Brock


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bumps fists for life.

Post regularly in this thread.

Doesn't have a Christmas theme.


----------



## Bushmaster

-Got a Christmas name change

-still in love with Maryse

-Misses Loudon, troll confirmed :troll


----------



## Mastodonic

Might like Iron Man. I dunno.

Has a hefty amount of posts.

Has been on this forum for over half a decade. Scary.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Big Vader fan.

Doesn't like real sports.

Does like acting.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His signature is just beautiful.
- Rusev fan just like donne
- Would love to be the fourth member of Team Bella *


----------



## CJ

*Wants to go into space
Second biggest Dean Ambrose fan in here
Long time member*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Had a silly rants thread made about him recently
- The thread was stupid cos he's one of the nicest people on here!!
- Reading his posts is an explosion of orange *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still celebrating Dean becoming IC champion :ambrose :fuckyeah
- Is an established face on this forum, hopefully she won't ever turn heel 
- Must be looking forward to going to WM32, and will likely be seeing Ambrose compete :ambrose3


----------



## CJ

*Counting down the days to Bexmas 
Wants to see Cesaro as WWEWHC in 2016
Hasn't joined the colored text movement going on in this thread :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is almost at 9,000 posts :bosstrips
- Wouldn't mind seeing Cesaro beat Lesnar
- Received very unwarranted bashing in the rants section.


----------



## Kenny

- becky fan
- lives in england
- joined last year


----------



## CJ

*Fan of Sydney Maler & her assets
Looking forward to seeing Watford getting thrashed tomorrow
Awesome dude :mckinney*


----------



## Kenny

- might be looking forward to beating villa
- still would like mcclaren our surely
- biggest becky fan on here for sure


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a reference in his sig that I appreciate. :costanza

• Likes sexy elves.

• Needs a Christmas avatar.


----------



## Kenny

- might know if somehow can santa hat my current gif i'd appreciate it 
- GEORGE fan :mark:
- joined last year


----------



## SMetalWorld

Vague Katti:

*- Someone I don't recognize in this thread.
- Doesn't have many thing "About You"
- A lot of his info is hidden. Hmmm....!*

KENNY KLAUS:
*
- Got me Ninja'd :mj2
- Has a great taste with women
- Loves big booties*


----------



## Kenny

- ninja'd :troll
- frequent presence in this thread
- AMBROSE fan :mark:


----------



## Ahem...

- Been around here for over a decade
- Lovin' da sig
- Lovin' da avatar


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From London, the place that according to Michael Cole, is an hour's drive down the road from Preston.
- Superman lover opcorn
- Posts sporadically on this forum.


----------



## Brye

Becky Lynch fan

Shares the same opinion as me about NXT > RAW

Has a festive sig!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fellow member of the Ambrose asylum :ambrose2
- Dat Summer Rae sig :sodone
- Basketball fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Was probably torn between supporting Asuka or Emma at Takeover.

Probably sad that Enzo & Cass didn't win the tag team titles. :mj2

Has become quite the frequent poster in this thread.*


----------



## Trublez

*Has used that blue font ever since I first saw him.
Sad that Enzo & Cass lost but probably also appreciates the Mechanics old school heel booking.
Has a Christmas tree in their sig.
*


----------



## Obfuscation

- scary JOY Seleme smiley :mj

- probably thinks TNA died by now

- may be as hungover as me atm _(tis the holiday season)_


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Makes me feel like a newbie, in both post count and when I joined :lol
- Is the only mod I've seen in here I think?
- Pink and green themed sig*


----------



## Trublez

*- Would drag her naked body through 1000 miles of broken glass just to get a whiff off one of Ambrose's farts. 

- Doesn't keep the same sig for very long. 

- Surprisingly, isn't a Renee hater.* :hmm: 



Obfuscation said:


> - probably thinks TNA died by now


*What's a TNA? :mj

Seriously tho, I haven't watched them in ages so they may as well be...*


----------



## Mastodonic

Likes some woman who I don't know the name of.

Types things in a festive green.

Probably likes pancakes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Feels no pain.

Accepts his fate.

Racking up posts quickly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Loves Maryse
-Loves Nikki Bella
-Loves Eva Marie*


----------



## Trublez

*Has some cool effect on his username and usertitle.
A black guy that likes tits more than asses. :bunk
His sig design is eerily similar to mine. Fuckin' CJ! :cuss:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Likes models I've never heard of
-Doesn't understand that breasts>all
-














*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Celebrates Blissmas.

Makes it Reign on Blissmass.

Might be a detective.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*1. Loves Maryse
2. Proudly supports Nikki Bella
3. Kick ass Christmas name.*


----------



## Trublez

*- Should not slay Christmas. :woah

- Once went on a Carol Seleme streak where he just kept posting pictures of her in the celeb thread. :banderas

- Knows red is the true colour of love. :evil*



Merry Blissmas said:


> -


:sip


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was exposed by the Blissmas Spirit.

Had to edit his post.

Was out Seleme'd by @BtheChristmasSlayer


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Vagina rubbing in your signature
- Loves Nikki Bella's big butt
- Has 11,056 points... good boy!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Called Merry Marysemas a good boy, I have no idea why but it made me laugh :lol
- In 6 posts time will have the same amount of posts as the current year
- I'm wondering who will be in his sig next?*


----------



## Lone Star

Knows science apparently according to his location. 

May 2006? Are you the John Cena, Randy Orton or Triple H of the forum, sir?

Knows what relevancy points have, I'm still trying to figure that out.

Ambrose girl post blocked me. For you, it's simple. Will you marry me?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*1. Is a fan of CM Punk.
2. His username is Lone Star.
3. Is a fan of Lucha Underground. *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes AJ and Paige (Y)
- Has a red username
- Has made a name for themselves



Lone Star said:



Ambrose girl post blocked me. For you, it's simple. Will you marry me?

Click to expand...

Hehe oh look my first marriage proposal!! *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Loves Dean Ambrose.
2. Also made an name for herself.
3. Loves The Shield. *_


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of Cordelia Chase from BTVS :mckinney
Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Has Becky in his sig :becky*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was won over by Rusev in 2015 :mckinney
- Would probably have a seizure if Becky or Leanna Decker appeared under his christmas tree. :zayn3
- Will be hoping Swansea don't win today.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably dislikes the fact Roman Reigns might end the year with the championship
- Can't wait for Daniel Bryan to return
- Same goes for Seth Rollins.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will likely be happy that Reigns now has the belt
- And that Ambrose has the IC belt :ambrose3
- Loves WWE 2K16


----------



## CJ

*Wants to buy Becky a slinky for Bexmas :becky
Would like to see Rollins vs HBK :rollins
Doesn't watch Raw live :mckinney
*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Is a fan of Bekki Lynch.
Usually has good posts.
Dat Leanna Decker!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big Daniel Bryan Fan :yes
- Would love to see a feud between him and Angle.
- First post in this thread since August.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Merry BeXmas said:


> - Big Daniel Bryan Fan :yes
> - Would love to see a feud between him and Angle.
> - First post in this thread since August.


Lives in England.

Has a good sense of what real talent is. (Itami, Rollins, Bryan, Ambrose, Owens, Balor, Cesaro, Banks).

Is a fan of Bekki Lynch.


----------



## Bushmaster

-spelled Becky Lynch wrong

-said Ambrose is a real talent :bosh

-huge Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Proud member of Team Stark
- From Boston
- Can be found pretty often in the Fallout 4 thread :mckinney


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants to take off Becky's goggles.

• Wants to get dominated by Asuka.

• Likes Fallout 4.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had to look at profile to see if they had a name change
- Gender unknown
- Been here for over a year and a half


----------



## Jason Zhan

Hahaha


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is really new
- Is online
- Is just here to mess things up


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a nice gaming sig.
- Approaching 3 years on the forum.
- Many of their posts have been in this thread.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Wonder rather watch NXT over Raw
Plays video games
Looking forward to Sami Zayn's return


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Nikki looking very serious in the sig
- Has a very similar av to Merry Blissmas, I keep getting confused :lol
- Red username!*


----------



## CJ

Has some competition for biggest Dean Ambrose fan itt 
Awesome poster :mckinney
Super excited to be attending Mania 32 :yay


----------



## Trublez

*Likewise has very stiff competition for the biggest Becky Lynch fan.
Is the undisputed #1 Leanna Decker fan though.
Has 5 times as much points as me.*


----------



## CJ

Font color matches his Username :nice
Really, really like Carol Seleme
Already got his DVR set to record the Queens speech


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hasn't made a sig including both Leanna Decker and Becky Lynch at the same time.

• Will probably go back to Laos for the holidays.

• Not the biggest fan of tater tots.


----------



## CJ

Abandonded his Christmas name change early :WHYYY
Will soon have 6666 posts :WTF2
Member of the GFX section :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

*Knows most Americans care more about the Queen than we Brits do. :shrug
Never even got a Christmas name change in the first place...or an orange username. :no:
Got a rant made on him for "bullying" some fucktard via rep. :rileyclap*


----------



## CJ

Thought I was gonna change my username for Christmas :nah
Probably not a fan of the New Day bronie stuff
Will be celebrating Bexmas by watching Eastenders & Coronation Street specials :no:


----------



## Trublez

*Hates Becky's awful booking right now.
Knows New Day were better off before all this retarded "Bronie" nonsense. :tripsscust
Knows I don't watch Shitenders or Borednation Street.* :ann1


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I wonder what you think of Emmerdale?  :lol
- Deserves some Carol rep from me again when I can
- Is hoping to find Carol under his Christmas Tree*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I haven't really watched it but Shitterdale is probably just as annoying. (Y)
Likewise deserves some Ambrose rep when I get the chance so I should try to increase my activity on here. 
Knows that singing Christmas Carols would surely summon Carol herself.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knowing that fact, he will surely start singing carols soon enough.
- Doesn't like soaps much
- Is rightfully thankful to see the back of Loudon Wainwright.


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't miss Loudon Wainwright
- Becky Lynch mark
- Prefers NXT over RAW


----------



## Trublez

*Misses the unfunny troll. :ann1
Has a thread on him right now titled "Rest in Peace Gandhi". :WTF
Has a lot of haters.*


----------



## CJ

*Lives in sunny London
Doesn't watch any soaps :hmm
Suddenly started becoming more active in the celeb thread :yay *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Unlike simonitro, tends to remain in the same location.
- Wants another Becky smiley :becky
- One of the most chilled guys on this board. :saul


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-His name is Craig
-He's definitely in the top 5 Becky marks, but humbly denies being #1.
-He's one of the few people's posts I consistently go through, because the vast majority of them are so damn good.*


----------



## CJ

*Is a Craig mark 
Changes his avatar a lot
One of biggest Reigns fans on WF :reigns2*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants me in the celeb thread I'm guessing.
Has had that same usertitle almost as long as the quote in my sig.
Probably thinks Christmas usernames are pointless.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a very festive sig. (Y)

Likes to talk about celebrities.

Has been on this forum for almost as long as me. (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also has a very festive sig
- Commonly makes good posts :mckinney
- Is located where Kevin Owens' left bicep and forearm connect, apparently. wens2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Is getting publicly stalked by me :sashahi
-May be changing his avatar every week like me :cena5
-Is a big reason I've warmed up to Becky :becky
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Legit Boss
- Lives in NXT
- I guess that means they sleep under the ring


----------



## Gandhi

- Once had the most posts on this thread
- New Day fan
- Literally his last 9 posts are on this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the more outspoken members
- Misses Loundon Or however you spell it
- Makes rants entertaining


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Joined in 2013 but has only made 330+ posts since then
- Likes Pokemon (Y)
- Needs to list some favourite wrestlers in their profile lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Apparently needs to make some friends.
- Getting close to a full bar of rep
- Unearthed Merry Blissmas' bed.

Ambrose Girl

- Ninja'd me 
- Will probably be happy with whoever wins superstar of the year tonight, but will be rooting for Dean most likely
- Wouldn't mind Dean in her stocking come Christmas.


----------



## Tony

- Rocks steampunk fashion like Becky Lynch
- Probably tells jokes like Becky Lynch
- Likes Becky Lynch


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of the anime One Punch
- Fan of the anime Food Wars
- Kevin Owens fan


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

He has been inside a pyramid.
He's fat.
He seems to make some people angry.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Daniel Bryan fan
Would love it if D Bry made a surprise appearance at the Slammys
Knows D Bryan deserves his freedom now. Fuck the WWE*


----------



## CJ

*Persona fan
Mentions Daniel Bryan a lot
Named after a FF character
*


----------



## Brye

All about that Becky Lynch

Presumably loves Becky Lynch puns

Joined in 2011


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would like to join Summer Rae in the VIP section
- Dean Ambrose fan (Y)(Y)(Y)
- NXT fan by the looks of it*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the 10 girls on this site
- Really big Ambrose fan
- Been here for over a year


----------



## Vox Machina

• Smash fan.

• Likes Sonic and/or snowboarding.

• Fan of the New Day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their username is pretty vague 8*D
- Has 6666 posts
- Apparently is also one of the 10 girls on this site


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows who the girls are on WF lol
- Likes video games
- New Day fan*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Like me is prob bummed The Shield did not get the award they were up for. How cool would it be for them to all accept it together?
Gonna be at WM32 and hopes Dean is still IC Champ
Should Know my dream WM IC match for him would be vs Randy Orton if he makes it somehow*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Haven't said 3 new things about you for a long time.
- He is my personal booker.
- We're planning to take over WWE starting with that accursed John Cena.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Starring in Road CHIP
Knows Cena is my homie
Watched as Cena AA'd Dave, Alvin, and Theo through the breakfast table and ate all of their Fruity Pebbles*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A special attraction at WrestleMania.

Is probably jealous at Josh Matthews for marrying Madison Rayne.

Is probably looking forward to the Final Fantasy 7 remake.*


----------



## Bushmaster

-just freaking ninja'd me

-the type of person to say Merry Christmas instead of Happy Holidays

-from Chinlock City


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Marvel comics fan (For obvious of reasons)
- Loves Black Sabbath for that one song.
- Thanks CJ for his signature.*


----------



## Obfuscation

- has a tumultuous relationship w/Christmas music

- Ambrose fan, but probably can't be too ecstatic about his apathy these days

- knows I don't need a caption to follow this:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was here in the good old days
Was prob glad WWE set "Solomon Crowe" free
Likes a wide variety of music just like me*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to spike Brie's egg nog

walks around with mistletoe attached to his belt buckle.

did not vote for any Slammy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle SHIV who watches South Park
Knows I voted for Nikki and Seth and thats it
Remembers that "fan interactive" Cyber Sunday/Taboo Tuesday BS*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Brie Bella winning the Divas Championship
- SHIMMER is his favorite promotion.
- Loves both J and K-pop! Don't blame him, they're better than American and shitty Lebanese pop (Make yourself a favor and never listen to this poison EVER!!!)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been a while
- Little Poppa Pump
- Friends, friends everywhere


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has plenty of rep given their number of posts.
- Has had 40 visits to his profile
- Enjoys Sonicboarding.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Loves Becky Lynch
2. Has a awesome Christmas name.
3. Is a awesome poster. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The other Red poster here
Likley has been posting in red long before me
Unlike me uses italicized red font  in addition to the standard bold.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves the superior Persona 3.

• Knows Shiv is his daddy (and his uncle).

• Hasn't talked to me in a while. :benson


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a pretty sig
- Participates in Mafia games
- Knows the Reigns and Stephanie segment to open RAW was dreadful.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of the biggest Becky fans on WF
- Is racking up the posts, up to 1500 now
- Likes Seth and Dean (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Has a new sig :nice
Dyes her hair red :mark:
Regular in the food thread :mckinney 
*


----------



## Bushmaster

-Christmas avy and sig but no name :drake1

-So much orange and red :done

-52k points, how :MAD


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*-From the beantown
-Knows there should be a Last of Us II
-[youtube]kdiZBIfekA[/youtube]*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Party Animal

Night Life Connoisseur

Has a special attraction to Brie Bella


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Rocking around the Christmas Treehouse
Knows Virgil can't even draw flies to our parties. We need to book better guests
The invisible man




*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Just gave me rep :mark:

Brie Bella :yoda

In PWA


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really liked Nikki's outfit on Raw
- Glad she won Diva of the Year
- Likes those little chibi wrestlers :lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has Reigns & Ambrose in her sig.

Is probably happy to see Seth Rollins on RAW yesterday. :Cocky

The biggest Dean Ambrose fan on this forum. (Y)*


----------



## Donnie

Is a HBK mark

Is whishing everyone a Merry Christmas

Been here since 2013


----------



## Gandhi

- Rusev fan
- Kevin Owens fan
- Sami Zayn fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Makes about 6 posts per day
- Makes many threads about religion
- Makes many people upset


----------



## Gandhi

- Used to think chocolate milk came from brown cows
- Is black
- Amanda Bynes was his first celebrity crush


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Egyptian, or just lives in Egypt
- Turned on by Lesbians
- Has almost as many points as posts


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has 337 posts.

Has the fifth largest number of posts in this thread.

Fellow Sonic fan. :JLC3*


----------



## Gandhi

- Booker T fan
- Hulk Hogan fan
- Rob Van Dam fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Quoting thelad1985
- Made 7,731
- 12 Friends*


----------



## CJ

*Has 25 WF friends
Was born in 1984
Is a huge Taker fan
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Last repped me with some Dean gifs <3
- Deserves some rep in return and will get some when I can
- I hope he has a very merry Bexmas *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants @Romans Empire gone. ut

Knows I agree.

Is hopefully having a great Holiday. (Y)*


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

Probably an "Aces & Eights" fan

Favorite wrestler is Shawn Michaels

Likes to type his posts in blue font


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Seth Rollins fan. :Cocky

Joined back in July, and already has a good number of rep. (Y)

Asking Scott Steiner for Wrestling Adivce.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Seth Rollins fan (Y) :Seth
- Should know it's a custom in this topic to post in colour lol
- Has a good amount of rep for how many posts they have

Deadman's Hand

- Ninja'ed me!!
- Had the same thought as me and posted about that guy's rep and being a Seth fan with a smug smiley, great minds think alike!
- We prob won't get our Christmas wish and gets Romans Empire banned, dammit!*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes homemade french fries
- Attended Wrestlemaina 31
- Recently got an iPad


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's not a fan of too many people here
- He's still blunt
- Thinks people can't appreciate that he tells the truth, all the time.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I think that people can't appreciate that I tell the truth all the time
- Psycho Sid fan
- Sheamus fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an odd quote in his sig
- Seems to get a lot of stick over in rants.
- The best midfielder in Premier League history is in his avi.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a new festive Becky avatar.

• Will be upset when Becky loses to Charlotte, which is an unfortunate inevitability.

• Would let it snow on Becky.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has AJ as a profile picture :mckinney
- Has given out one solitary like
- Enjoys movies


----------



## CJ

*Celebrating Bexmas early :yay
Good poster :mckinney
Changed his avatar :becky
*


----------



## Bushmaster

-Great poster :mckinney

-has an alt named Merry Bexmas

-premium but never posts in the chatbox


----------



## Trublez

*Marvel fan. 
Seth Rollins fan.
Doesn't post in the wrestling sections as much as he used to probably because he doesn't watch WWE anymore.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably opened all his presents already :lol
Will probably be eating healthily over Christmas :goaway
Knows I'll be stuffing my face :chlol
*


----------



## Chrome

Hopes to have a Merry Bexmas
Posting in orange
Won't be eating healthy


----------



## Trublez

*- Is wrong on his first 2 points.

- Has a new Becky sig.

- Constantly alternates between a Becky Lynch & Leanna Decker theme (what happened to the Chelsie Aryn love?).

Edit:

Recently promoted to moderator status.

Stacy Kiebler fan.

Can no longer have anyone on his ignore list due to being a mod.*


----------



## CJ

*Got himself ninja'd :no:
Will be eating a lot of Christmas food :yay
Loves to post in green *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would love to have Becky Lynch under the mistletoe this year.

Whored out on rep.

Merry Bexmas! (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- Only mentioned 2 things about the poster above him
- Asuka fan
- Brock Lesnar fan


----------



## Trublez

*Arguing with everyone in rants.
Has less points than posts.
Knows Paul Scholes was the shit.*


----------



## Bushmaster

-noticed I don't post much in the in the WWE section :mj2

-getting ready to for Carol Seleme to pop out of a present

-just got repped


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sent me some nice rep in the past.

Has a very lovely avatar. (Y)

Has more points than posts.

Iron Man:

Ninja'd me :mj2

Lives in Boston

Marks for New Day (Y)*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Left me a visitor message earlier 
- Also has more points than posts
- I hope he is having a very merry Christmas!!*


----------



## Bushmaster

-ambrose fangirl *(biased)*

-fan of Dean Amrbose gun: :gun: :gun: :ambrose)

-got some christmas rep from me though


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't like Dean Ambrose 
- Repped me with a gif of Seth curb stomping Dean lol
- Is from a good city!*


----------



## Kenny

- dean ambrose fanatic
- might like to come to australia
- hopefully enjoyed christmas


----------



## Obfuscation

- lolTNA aficionado

- celebrates Christmas at the local skin bar

- all around party animal


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes feet. *









*Mods the TNA Section.

Knows I should be next in line.







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is hopefully enjoying Christmas so far 
- Is not a fan of feet, clearly.
- Knows that AJ Styles is an awesome wrestler.


----------



## Obfuscation

- knows everyone likes women's feet

- fairly standard favorites list among this forum

- went full Bexmas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a moderator around these parts
- Likes NFL
- Discusses movies quite a bit.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Becky looking very pretty in his avy
- Is on WF on Christmas Day, just like me 
- Was prob happy Gable & Jordan won on NXT this week*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- MERRY CHRISTMAS, AMBROSE GIRL!!!
- Along with The Shield
- Probably had an awesome Christmas with her family!!!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Happy Ambrosemas! 
- Probably enjoyed seeing Seth back on RAW :mark:
- Wasn't a fan of Dark Moor's latest album


----------



## Gandhi

- Emma fan (Y)
- Bayley fan (Y)
- Sami Zayn fan (Y)


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Loves cousins
Loves corpses 
Loves children*


----------



## Gandhi

- Has the humor of an obnoxiously unfunny 13 year old boy
- Likes to associate with some of the dumber posters on WF
- Is a fan of one of the most overrated wrestlers in WWE history


----------



## dashing_man

Is from Egypt

Is Egyptian 

Is a fan of Manchester United :tripsscust


----------



## Gandhi

- Lives in Saudi Arabia
- Does not speak Arabic
- Is too ignorant to comprehend the MIGHT & GLORY of MANCHESTER UNITED :no:


----------



## Allur

Enjoys silly soccerball teams
Is from egypt or even egyptian i hear
TAKES OUR FUCKING WOMEN


----------



## Gandhi

- Enjoys silly fake wrestling
- Has a username I find amusing
- Is from Finnish or atleast lives in Finland


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Fan of the most overrated football club
Has some stupid beliefs which he tries to prove normal
Gets owned by many WF users, and hence labels them "dumb posters"*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is engaged in a heated rivalry with Gandhi.
- Loves old school wrestling
- Wants Smackdown to go live.


----------



## Gandhi

Edit:

@ Mr. Wrestling 1

- Never really posts quality posts, rather his posts are garbage
- Thinks that asinine trolling & petty insults is people _"owning"_ others
- Shares a lot of the idiotic beliefs & opinions many WF users have

@ Merry BeXmas

- Just ninjad me
- Cesaro fan
- Sasha Banks fan


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Has an imaginary gf
Uses sound altering softwares to create "her" voice
His female cousins have abandoned him*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is currently trolling horribly on this thread rather than actually posting 3 things about me
- Doesn't contribute anything positive to the forum, and feeds the belief that people online are sad
- Really doesn't know how to form proper arguments on this forum, so he sticks to trolling


----------



## The Masked One

- Informs every stranger about his relationship status.
- Likes history
- Can't be too happy with Van Gaal


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I inform all strangers about my relationship status when the truth is I do it to people on here because I know many cannot stand that someone like me is happily in a relationship 8*D
- Is a fan of a team I love to watch lose
- Wants me to become a mod :aj3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Merry Christmas, Ghandi
- I hope, you have a wonderful celebration with family or friends
- Or perhaps, you spent it here on WF*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopefully enjoying Christmas so far
- Cares little that Dallas and Truth's match got interrupted on the RAW after TLC.
- Won't be looking forward to seeing Cena again this Monday.


----------



## Gandhi

Edit: Cause a certain someone keeps ninjaing me.

@simonitro

- Doesn't know that 70% of my family & friends don't celebrate christmas
- Still chooses to post less than 3 things about the above poster
- Literally mentioned nothing about me in his post

@Merry BeXmas

- Daniel Bryan fan
- Itami fan
- Paige fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Needs to stop getting ninja'd by me
- Dislikes Mr Wrestling 1
- Likes to see Liverpool lose.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Is enjoying watching Gandhi getting owned by Mr. Wrestling 1
Knows that Becky Lynch is awesome
Joined in Aug 2014*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Located in the squared circle
- Old school wrestling fan
- Perhaps a fan of Big John Studd*


----------



## Gandhi

- Dean Ambrose fan
- Batista fan
- Shinsuke Nakamura fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't like it when I wander off topic.
- He REALLY wants me to name 3 things about him so desperately
- Okay! 1. He's human. 2. He breathes air. 3. He has many cells. Better?  *


----------



## Gandhi

- Mentioned 5 things about me surprisingly
- Thinks I care that he doesn't mention 3 things about me
- Despite joining this forum in 06, rarely posts in sections that count posts


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He drinks H2O
- Can't breathe underwater
- Lives on Planet Earth*


----------



## Gandhi

- Isn't fit
- Is very hairy
- Mentioned 3 obvious things about me


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Of all the flavors in the world, he chooses (to be) salty 
7.7k posts in 28 months
Maybe 15k+ posts if we were to count Rants and Anything as well *


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't realize that I enjoy the ridiculousness of this forum 
- Is correct in the fact that I post here a lot sometimes
- Is quite salty that his trolling isn't working


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Realizes that I enjoy owning him, and watching others own him too 
For him WF is love, WF is life
Should understand that stating FACTS ≠ Trolling*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The purveyor of facts with a mission to Seek & Destroy ignorant jabronies
- Favorite Musician: Ennio Morricone
- Lived in 4 continents! Impressive. I lived in 2.*


----------



## Gandhi

Edit: This thread is feudal Japan with all it's ninjas yo.

@Mr. Wrestling 1

- Has never stated a fact against me, and most likely doesn't state much facts against others either
- Should understand how this site is like tumblr, reddit, and 9gag combined. A circus if you will
- Is salty that despite him and his buddies desperately trying to troll me, all they do is make themselves look & feel bad 

@simonitro

- Hates Santino Marella
- Big John Studd fan
- Enjoys WW2k16 :no:


----------



## truelove

Gandhi said:


> - Has never stated a fact against me, and most likely doesn't state much facts against others either
> - Should understand how this site is like tumblr, reddit, and 9gag combined. A circus if you will
> - Is salty that his trolling is so piss poor it allows me to easily own him and make'em feel & look bad


-European I'd presume
-seems as if he got coal for Christmas given his salty posts to the guy above
-I haven't' seen him other than the rants area so I'm not sure who he marks for or not but he amuses me nonthethess:saul


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Has grown a solid 'stache
Thinks Tutankhamun is overrated
Is feuding with another guy I have no problem with (Mr. Wrestling 1) :mj2

EDIT: Hanzo Hattoried :hogan


----------



## Gandhi

Edit: Someone needs to add _"beware of ninjas"_ at the title of this thread :lmao

@ truelove

- Probably another anti Gandhi bandwagon WF poster to join the crowd I presume
- Just saw me on this section yet literally says he's only seen me in the rants section :drake1
- For some reason is a huge fan of Star Wars

@ Tokugawa's Xmas Siege of Osaka

- Hates Legend Of Korra (Y)
- Likes ancient Japanese history
- Didn't ask anybody for christmas presents


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Should understand that Mr. Wrestling 1 doesn't hate him
Must realize that he is laughed upon for his wild fetish for necrophilia, incest and pedophilia
Could consult a psychiatrist *


----------



## Gandhi

- Should realize that attraction to a family member isn't a fetish, according to the dictionary definition
- Must realize that he is one of the many posters on this forum who are laughed at when I feel like showing friends their posts
- Claims to not hate me, but when I get banned goes _"rest in piss"_. unk2


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

Gandhi said:


> - Should realize that attraction to a family member isn't a fetish, according to the dictionary definition
> - Must realize that he is one of the many posters on this forum who are laughed at when I feel like showing friends their posts
> - Claims to not hate me, but when I get banned goes _"rest in piss"_. unk2


*# Must understand that incest and attraction are two different emotions

# Should realize that while his friends laugh at how amazingly I utilize my sense of humor, everyone laughs at him out of pity / cringe / disgust / ridicule etc.

# Need to know that "Rest in Piss" was an expression of relief / ridicule, but definitely not hatred *


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't realize that incest is literally an attraction to family members :lmao

- Is still lying about hating me despite the fact that him having _"relief"_ that I got banned and wanting to desperately try and ridicule me is proof his feelings are negative enough to want me gone from this forum

- Wants to pretend as if my friends think highly of his garbage humor when in truth they the comments I hear from them about him are pretty negative.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't laugh!
- Always serious!
- Sense of humor isn't in his glossary *


----------



## Gandhi

- Says I don't laugh yet on the same page I am laughing at Mr. Wrestling 1's asinine post on incest :haha

- Thinks I don't have a sense of humor because I don't appreciate many of the garbage humor on this forum

- Rarely (maybe never) talks about serious topics on WF in the form of paragraphs


----------



## Tangerine

1. Hates the western world.
2. Lied about having a girlfriend.
3. Constantly makes attention-seeking posts and threads.


----------



## Gandhi

Lol almost the entire salt crew is here. :ha

- Salty because I make'em look & feel bad a lot 
- Is jealous that unlike him I'm not single
- Desperately tries to troll but sucks major ass at it


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thank God! You do laugh! There's a first or many times for everything. >
- Perhaps likes Egyptian music.
- I could recommend him listening Nile (Brutal Death Metal) band from United States (one of the best Death Metal bands out there).*


----------



## Trublez

*- Fan of Layla.
- Has a lot of enemies but probably doesn't care.
- Probably just as annoyed as me that this thread is turning into an ape filled thread from the rants section (seriously ya'll, fuck outta here with this retarded argument) ut

Been on here for 9 years.
2000 posts.
5000 points.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Fellow soldier in the glorious mighty army of Team Ass :mark:
- Doesn't realize that the salt crew coming here doesn't annoy me, this shit reminds me of tumblr
- Is a fan of probably the most attractive Brazilian woman I've ever seen in my life


----------



## The Masked One

- Didn't have a 'white' Christmas, considering where he lives.
- Wants to be burried in Old Trafford.
- Denies the fact that he actually started the Saltcrew and leads it.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Gandhi:

*- You're so fast at commenting. 
- By the time, I click on the thread, you've already posted.
- Agrees with him... Carol Seleme is one hot dame. 
- #TeamAss, FTW!*

The Masked One:

*- He probably loves masks!
- Probably, he waits for Halloween to be masked
- Or sleeps with a mask on*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Listing four things like Shiv.

• Forgot who I was because I changed my username.

• Big fan of holiday wreaths.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Strange username
Annoying old hag laughing in the avi
Autumn in sig*


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

- Is named after a professional wrestler
- Is a Sting fan
- Has been acknowledged by Scott Steiner


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His name was an awesome WWE game
- Knows Rollins is THE MAN :rollins
- Has been on here for 5 months


----------



## SMetalWorld

SmackdownvsRAW2005:

*- Still plays Smackdown vs Raw 2005
- Doesn't know that we're 10 years ahead
- Seth Rollins fan*

Merry BeXmas:

*- Got Ninja'd :mj2
- Both Seth Rollins fans
- All He Wants For Christmas is Becky Lynch*


----------



## Mox Girl

*I just read through the last couple of pages of this thread. Can we keep this thread fun please and leave arguments out of it? It's not cool to have shit leak out of Rants like that :no:

Simonitro!

- PMed me to say Merry Christmas 
- Should know that my name is Megan lol, he can call me that if he wants to :lol
- Got ninja'ed 
- Gets 4 things cos I like him, I wonder what his next sig will be?*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is clearly flirting with simonitro. 
- Hopefully had a great Christmas Day.
- Also likely enjoyed seeing Seth on RAW roud


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I lost my shit when I saw Seth was on Raw :mark:
- Will likely change his sig soon to something still Becky but less Christmassy
- It's now Boxing Day for him, or will be very soon*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wishes she joined earlier and back when there used to be a Shield discussion thread. 
The only thing that could have made her happier than Seth winning SOTY was if ambrose won it. :lol
Never got her purple username. *


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Usually inhabits celeb section of WF
Likes thick brazilian girls, esp the one on his sig
Joined Apr 2013*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

An old school wrestling fan.

Didn't get a Christmas theme.

Knows more facts than Cesaro and Tyson Kidd.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Proud of Nikki Bella's accomplishments.
- To be fair, her ring-work did improve and she's better than some of Internet darlings (It's true! It's true!)
- She's better than AJ Lee for one!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has already made it onto the nice list for next Marysemas.

Might live on Kepler 186F, I'm guessing its just a holiday home though.

Cant stand Dog Ziggler.


----------



## J_dub2119

1. Someone is about to score a pin fall
2. That's about the sloppiest cover I've ever seen
3. The woman on bottan appears as though she just got her ass handed to her.


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks simon has the patience to wait until next year. :lol
Has fake snow effects in his sig which kinda makes Maryse look like she's shivering in the snow lel.
Knows Nikki looked hot as fuck on Raw this week. 
:banderas

Edit:

Posted at the exact same minute as me.
Just joined this forum.
From Denver.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

All he wanted for Xmas was Carol.

But got ninja'd instead.

Rocking a mesmerising sig.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Loves Nikki Bella :banderas

Favorite holiday is Marysemas

Love gifs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Recognises all of Nikki's talents.

Also studying at Fearless University.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'm honestly tired of getting ninja'd.
Should know the number one female wrestler this year was Sasha. :jericho2
Likes Nikki's booty although Carol edges her in the ass department.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should know the awards and people have spoken and Nikki is #1 .

Could be right about Carols ass though.

Is probably liked by Seabs.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The Rock fan
- Would love to see Nikki Bella win the Diva's Title again.
- Tomb Raider fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his sig!!
- Thinks Jesus loves metal
- Is a little poppa pump lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably got more things than me for Christmas.
Thinks boxing day sales only exist in New Zealand. :lol
Hopes WM32 isn't disappointing.*


----------



## Tony

- Enjoys the brotherhood Ambrose and Reigns share
- Would like it if Seth Rollins would come back to join that brotherhood again
- Probably marked out more for Ambrose's IC title win than Roman's WWE WHC win

Ninja'd:

- Never disappoints with the lovely ladies in his sig
- Probably hates the song "Hotline Bling"
- Respects CJ's craft when it comes to sigs


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Nice Kevin Owens artwork on his/her avi
From LA
Some Blonde Asian girl wearing Bulls jersey on his/her sig*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined November 2012
- The same year The Shield has debuted.
- This should make you feel special.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Mentioned The Shield in his post YAY (Y)
- His current number of posts is the current year!
- Probably liked DX?*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Very good realizing that... I haven't
- We're Shield siblings
- Probably got disappointed that Dean wasn't her Christmas gift but some sweater or socks.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Username a portmanteau of Simon (his/her name?) and Nitro (his/her fav Wrestling show?)
Little Poppa Pump
Feels that Jesus is alive and loves metal (probably referring to the metal nails on his body that nailed him to the cross)
*


----------



## Buttermaker

Repped me once asking if I turned heel 
Created that weird story once upon a time. 
Has that sting swag


----------



## Trublez

*OP of this magnificent thread. :bow
Wrote a BTB.
Hates people that double post and peeps that don't centre their sigs. :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Slightly let down that he didn't get Carol Seleme for Christmas
- Has been getting ninja'd quite a bit recently
- His user title is almost Stardust's nickname on UpUpDownDown


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Forever in love with Becky
- Gives credit to CJ for the sig
- A fellow New Day fan


----------



## Buttermaker

Returning to his old stomping ground
Hold the record for most posts in this thread.. Also hold most posts in a day, week and month for this thread
Sonic the motherfucking hedgehog


----------



## Trublez

*From Canada.
Either doesn't post much or doesn't post in sections where post count is on.
Should know that MTG no longer has the most posts in this thread. :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is furious about incorrect records
- Like most people, will probably have to undergo a change of name, sig and avi soon.
- Was nice enough to give me a merry christmas message in my User CP :awshucks


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might use the same sig when he changes from Christmas stuff, just without the snow?
- Has 138 posts in this thread
- Hopes Becky gets a title shot in 2016*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a Christmas avi.

But didn't get a Christmas sig.

Has hopefully had a good Christmas (Y)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a Christmas tree.

Rocking the blue text.

Liked the Kidd/Cesaro tag team.


----------



## BruiserKC

Mark for the Bellas

Comes from the land of the Sheepherders (before Vince ruined them as the Bushwhackers)

Fan of rugby


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Sesame Street
- From Iowa
- Wrestling fan since 1979*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Proud Metal head.

Big HHH fan.

Big Neville hater.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is in a Nikki mood
- Likes to point out Nikki's accomplishments
- Probably was saddened to hear she'd be gone for at least another 6 or 7 weeks*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Most likely wants to see a Mania triple threat between The Shield and would be backing Ambrose.

Happy that Dean and Roman are Champions.

Probably doesn't mind Roman laying waste to everyone.


----------



## Obfuscation

- nikki's thighs

- nikki's manicure

- nikki's everything else


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still in that Electric Chapel.

Doesn't post in here as regularly anymore.

Green hair.


----------



## Kenny

- nikki
- nikki
- nikki


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his sig in the last 10 minutes
- BOOBS!!!!
- Is asking for a new avy in the gif thread*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks visiting North Korea would be interesting
- Doesn't really post serious posts, like ever
- Isn't very fit


----------



## Trublez

*As blunt as they come.
Wants to visit my country, the UK.
Know Brazilian goddesses are where its at. (Y)*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants to visit all sorts of unique countries
- I remember him saying he thought AJ Lee was way better than Nikki Bella or maybe I'm wrong, I agree though (Y)
- Hasn't been arguing with people as much in Rants lately, maybe cos it's been a bit quiet in there



Gandhi said:



- Isn't very fit

Click to expand...

What exactly do you mean by this? Are you referring to looks or exercise...?

EDIT: I got ninja'ed!!

- Will prob be changing his av/sig to non Christmas soon, more Carol I assume!
- Is back to his normal username, lost the green 
- Doesn't have a location listed, I just noticed*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinks AJ is better than Nikki...

Still an Awesome Kiwi...just...

Is a sane Ambrose fan girl.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is obviously just a fan of Nikki because of her looks (he's admitted already that he's mostly a fan of the divas for looks)

- Lies to people about how Nikki is good in the ring then talks about garbage about how shitty divas _"improved"_

- Has never posted a single post I found intelligent, sometimes even sounds like a generic Total Divas troll



Ambrose Girl said:


> What exactly do you mean by this? Are you referring to looks or exercise...?


Well, you don't look like you exercise much.


----------



## Donnie

Likes to insult people like an ass 

Recently came off a ban 

Should go back on one


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is needlessly rude about people, no reason to say I don't look like I exercise, you know nothing buddy
- Always gets annoyed when people don't say 3 things about him, then claims he doesn't actually care?
- Should make up his mind whether he does or not...

EDIT: Ninja'ed again 

- I don't mind that he ninja'ed me though 
- Is posting funny Dean/Mox gifs in that thread
- Recently got rep from me *


----------



## Gandhi

- Is ridiculously sensitive about comments made about her looks
- Claims I get annoyed when people don't say 3 things about me
- Is one of the few people on this thread that spams this thread


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was Ninja'd again.

Has posts worth reading.

Has been on WF for 15 months now.


----------



## Gandhi

- Literally said that Nikki Bella is the reason he still bothers with the WWE :drake1
- Is attracted to one of the ugliest African Americans in the music industry 
- Likes to group everybody who disagrees with him on wrestling as an _"indy mark"_


----------



## Trublez

*Called Rihanna ugly. :no:
Made an extremely rude post to Ambrose girl. :serious:
Knows Layla was and still is amongst the hottest divas ever. *


----------



## Donnie

Is kind of mean

Doesn't like Nikki (It's cool we all make mistakes from time to time)

Is fat, which means you probably don't work out yourself

EDIT Trublez Nijad my ass

Been here since 2013

Has an awesome sig 

Is a fan of Layla


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was probably just Ninja'd.

Marks for RuRu.

Understands its a mistake not to like Nikki.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I'm not a fan of Nikki's, but I respect that people are fans of hers, and it really sucks for her that she's injured
- Probably hopes nobody (especially not Charlotte lol) beats Nikki's record anytime soon
- Still has his Christmassy usertitle*


----------



## Donnie

Sent me some Amazing Rep

Knows Nikki is the queen of strong style, and not to shabby to look at

Also marks for Rusev

EDIT AG Ninjad me 

Likes that Dean guy

Will mark when Seth comes back

Will mark and cry at the same time when Dean finally turns heel and stabs Roman in the face with a fork


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wishes Rusev would just leave the League of Jobbers.
Probably happy that Owens hasn't been booked like a coward lately.
Went from Donne to Donnie. *


----------



## Gandhi

- Didn't think Loudon was funny
- Didn't think Loudon playing devil's advocate was interesting
- Thinks Sabine Jemeljanova is attractive


----------



## Donnie

Is a heel with X-Pac heat atm 

Likes natural women

Should be nicer to people


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ghandi

*- He walks
- He talks
- He writes >*

Donnie:

*- Got me Ninja'd :mj2
- Would probably love the idea of Brock Lesnar vs. Kevin Owens at Wrestlemania
- Probably would love to see Rusev dominant again.*


----------



## Donnie

He loves metal 

He loves Big John 

He loves WF


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Proud Christian.

Proud Metalhead.

And is currently getting a push.



Knows Rusev is too good to be wasted in the League of Jobbers.

Would be happy Owens didn't get drafted into the LOJ.

Bumps fists.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a signature that reminds me of transgender people
- Likes to assume Saudi Arabia is a madhouse out of sheer ignorance
- Doesn't care about talented Divas in the ring much


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Don't know his favorite wrestler but he's at least, a fan of "X" wrestler. Whom ever it might be!
- Not a fan of Nikki Bella, apparently.
- He was humbled about a month ago*


----------



## Gandhi

- Mick Foley fan
- Is subscribed to some middle eastern cult
- Before reading this post fully, was oblivious to the fact that CM Punk is my all time favorite


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would be at least intrigued to see Nakamura in WWE...vs. Brock.

Is a proud Christian Metalhead.

Has been on WF for nearly a decade.


----------



## Gandhi

- Didn't post about the poster above him
- Gets butthurt about other people's taste in women
- Doesn't post any quality posts really


----------



## Lone Star

Has the best avatar I've saw in awhile. My god, her body is insane.

Good poster from what I've read.

Likes Maryse as well. Taste in divas is top tier IMO. :applause:

Edit: Goddammit, I always get blocked in here. 

Gandhi is simple. Troll.


----------



## Gandhi

- Calls me a troll simply because I have controversial views
- Doesn't like the sport of football but likes fake fighting
- Spammed this thread by not posting 3 things


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likes to stalk Bayley, understandably.
- Lucha Underground fan
- We share three favourites :rollins

Gandhi

- Ninja'd me.
- Gets into disagreements with a lot of people
- Has given out 0 likes.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would probably stalk Becky if he could
- Looking at his avy, he should have put the part where Becky gets all the fake snow stuck in her mouth :lol
- We share basically all the same NXT faves (Y)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would stalk Ambrose.

Would probably stalk Rollins.

Might stalk Reigns.


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes listening to Rihanna's god awful music
- Thinks some see Nikki as ugly because she never worked in the indys :mj4 :mj5
- Gets enjoyment from watching pranksters get hurt, since you know, sadism


----------



## Trublez

*Really has an issue with Rihanna (although he'll probably correct me saying he doesn't).
Probably thinks Layla is hotter than Rihanna which I agree with.
Enjoys heated arguments.
*


----------



## Tangerine

1. Has a sig made by CJ like every other cool kid on this forum
2. Thinks he owns this thread
3. Is part of SHIV's clique.


----------



## Trublez

*- Super obsessed with "circle jerks" ,"rep" and "forum cliques" for some odd reason as he mentions one of those 3 things in nearly every post he makes. 

- Is in CM Chump's "clique".

- Thinks I believe that I'm "cool" just by having a sig made by someone. *:ti


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone back to his old username :mckinney
- Is actually a cool person, but for reasons other than having a sig made by CJ
- Isn't missing Big Show from TV, for good reason.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Is still celebrating BeXmas two days later
-Possibly plays with a community created Becky on WWE 2k16
-Was undoubtedly excited for the return of Sami Zayn*


----------



## Allur

Enjoys silly ass pro graps doers who are not the total package
Plays basketball on a high professional level
Makes a shit ton of cash playing basketball on a high professional level so calls his home "bank"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is apparently not a fan of Legit Boss' favourites
- New Day fan
- Has a sig made by Nemesisdivina


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Merry BeXmas said:


> - Is apparently not a fan of Legit Boss' favourites
> - New Day fan
> - Has a sig made by Nemesisdivina


*
-Is being quoted to avoid being ninja'd yet again
-Does not know that my current avatar is a secret shout to his affection for Becky
-Joined in 2014, but only got super active recently*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is one of my personal favourites on this forum :bayley
- Has grown on me massively since our first discussion where i was being a bit of a deluded Becky mark.
- Knows that Sasha is a GAWD. :sashahi


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Dreams about Sexmas with Bexmas
1600+ posts
Swinging and Bexplexing since the dark ages*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks unfunny desperate trolls like CM Chump are funny
- Probably has a very horrible love life (or none at all)
- Has the humor of an unfunny 13 year old


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Comments on my love life when he himself has an imaginary gf :lol
He THINKS he's a heel, but in reality, is a jobber in Rants section
Should realize that I lower my level to entertain jabronies like him*


----------



## MOX

Spends his Christmas Day writing on my visitor wall 
Is likely quite lonely irl
Has my pity


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sophie Turner looks beautiful in your sig.
- Don't mind me if I saved this gif onto my PC
- Probably, watches Game of Thrones because of her.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Proudly proclaims that Jesus does indeed love metal
- Has changed his sig and avi
- Recently ate Spaghetti Carbonara :zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Head banging Becky Lynch.

Would bang Becky Lynch.

Has posts worth reading.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also has posts worth reading, in a rep sense and a literal sense.
- Loves Nikki's body.
- Probably looking forward to the surprise that The Rock has promised tomorrow.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their username makes me uncomfortable
- Nah, just kidding, I know it's about Becky
- But still...


----------



## CJ

*Not a member of the Lynch Mob :becky
Loves this thread
New Day fan*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wishes he was the King of the Redhead Revolution.

Is whored out on rep.

Would whore himself out for Decker.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Loves him/her some Nikki
- Named after Eva Maryse
- Back at Fearless U


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must recommend him reading Sonic The Hedgehog comics made by Archie Comics
- I wonder if he does
- Plays Super Smash Bros. game series*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is Christian, and i don't mean Edge's tag team partner.
- Is positively petrified that Cena is back
- Probably doesn't care that Neville and Ziggler are stuck in the midcard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Is Christian, and i don't mean Edge's tag team partner.
> - Is positively petrified that Cena is back
> - Probably doesn't care that Neville and Ziggler are stuck in the midcard.


*-Has a sick new username
-Is avatar whoring almost as much as me now 
-Needs a new signature to compliment his profile :cudi*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for the Big Dog Roman Reigns.

Probably remembers that Catrina was in WWE.

Probably can't wait for Wrestle Kingdom 9.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

OOPs Deadman's Hand beat me to the punch:

*Legit Boss*

rep whore

avatar whore

excited for LU2.

*Deadman's Hand*

also excited for LU2

poster of blue

good guy! :mckinney


----------



## Tangerine

1. Has been butthurt ever since I said one bad thing about him (which was the truth)
2. I encourage him to keep sending me funny gifs with the rep (I like the salt shaker man a lot and Teen Titans GO is very cute)
3. Is a good poster but very insecure.

Edit (ninjad) was for Legit Boss


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has an ugly sig

Has an ugly avatar

Lives in Romania*


----------



## MOX

Tangerine said:


> 1. Has been butthurt ever since I said one bad thing about him (which was the truth)
> 2. I encourage him to keep sending me funny gifs with the rep (I like the salt shaker man a lot and Teen Titans GO is very cute)
> 3. Is a good poster but very insecure.
> 
> Edit (ninjad) was for Legit Boss


Is only known as the only guy who likes CM Chump and Mr Wrestling's posts
Is aptly named after a small and inconsequential fruit
Probably has a sexually awkward relationship with his mother


----------



## Tangerine

SANSA STARK'S GINGER SNATCH said:


> Is only known as the only guy who likes CM Chump and Mr Wrestling's posts
> Is aptly named after a small and inconsequential fruit
> Probably has a sexually awkward relationship with his mother


1. Painfully unfunny poster
2. Tries way too hard to be funny
3. Has a cool sig at least


----------



## MOX

Has turned down three netflix & chill requests from his mother
Is not sure whether his mother knows what netflix & chill means
Is seriously thinking about accepting his mother's next netflix & chill request, and society be damned


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Is making mom jokes because he probably has awkward feelings for his mère
Probably has already done Netflix and Chill with her
Expecting genetically damaged offsprings*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Don't care what his username is this week, will always be Anark to me
- One of my Favs
- Just past the 4,000 mark

- Ninja'd me
- In a feud with Anark
- Beat me to joining by 2 Months


----------



## MOX

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Don't care what his username is this week, will always be Anark to me
> - One of my Favs
> - Just past the 4,000 mark
> 
> - Ninja'd me
> - In a feud with Anark
> - Beat me to joining by 2 Months


doesn't care what my user name is even though it currently consists of a magnificent ginger muff
thinks whoever posted above him is in a feud with me which is so like omg lol
has a user name suspiciously associated with good weed but is more likely from some wrestling thing i either don't know or have forgotten





Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Is making mom jokes because he probably has awkward feelings for his mère
> Probably has already done Netflix and Chill with her
> Expecting genetically damaged offsprings*


wants my attention, even on christmas day
likes to do gritty reworks of my jokes which are somehow even less funny but in their own way shine a light on society in general
Pretty sure he fancies me


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Doesn't know that I don't celebrate Christmas. So it's just another day, and thus he gets his ass destroyed by me, as usual

Is still unfunny and cringeworthy

Is comme ci comme ça *


----------



## Tangerine

1. Has great taste in wrestlers
2. Is very knowledgeable about wrestling and other stuff too
3. Currently resides in _"La Ville Lumière"_


----------



## MOX

not sure who this guy is
seems like a bit of a twat, but i'm not calling him that because he may have a disability
probably has a disibility


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thinks Tangerine has a disability
- Has a lovely sig and avi
- Is DEEP IN THE RED.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great taste in wrestlers!

excellent username

quality poster! :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is no longer a Christmas poo
- Spinning DB is back!
- Repped me with a pretty lady in Christmas lingerie :lol*


----------



## 751161

- Needs to cook me a curry one of these days. Also, re-ignited my curry obsession. Thus, making me want even more food. God damn it. People need to stop showing me good ass food that I need to eat right now.

- Wouldn't be surprised if she got some Ambrose related shit for Christmas. Am I right? If not your friends and stuff suck. 

- Great poster from what I've seen


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has missed Cena and is glad to have him back.

Somehow didn't get any Lynx for Christmas.

May have broken the space time continuum or forever altered future Christmas's as a result.


----------



## Chrome

Was happy to see Nikki win a slammy
Also happy Cena will be back tomorrow
Hopes Brock is also back soon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Eva Maryse said:


> Has missed Cena and is glad to have him back.
> 
> Somehow didn't get any Lynx for Christmas.
> 
> May have broken the space time continuum or forever altered future Christmas's as a result.


*-Has also missed Cena and is glad to have him back.
-Has an avatar that makes it look like Nikki is sniffing her own cooch if you see it in your peripheral version
-Thinks Miz doesn't get the credit he deserves*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Opened an interesting topic about female wrestling fans
- Is probably the most logical Roman fan on WF
- Will get some rep from me soon, I need to go find some good gifs*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Opened an interesting topic about female wrestling fans
> - Is probably the most logical Roman fan on WF
> - Will get some rep from me soon, I need to go find some good gifs*


*
-Vehemently reminds everyone that she is NOT a psychotic Ambrose tumblr girl
-Changes Dean gifs in her signature more than I change my avatars
-Will also be getting rep from me, but Shield Ambrose rep, because I can't stand the Lunatic Cringe :cudi*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinks Khali is the worst wrestler of all time.

Has been hugged by Ambrose.

Not a fan of the match Dean and Roman had against each other.


Ninja'd


Not a fan of the Lunatic Cringe.

One of the very best posters on WF.

Loves changing his avatar.


----------



## Donnie

Not a fan of the lunatic cringe 

Is WF's boss

Will mark for a Seth Rollins return.









EDIT Eva Nijad me

Would like to be a camera man on Total Divas 

Would like to be Nikki's slave for a day

Would kill The Miz and take his place if he could


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Donnie said:


> Not a fan of the lunatic cringe
> 
> Is WF's boss
> 
> Will mark for a Seth Rollins return.


*
-Has unfortunately been depressed lately
-A Cena burial of Del Rio will certainly lift his spirits :cena3
-Knows I don't mind face Seth, but can't stand heel Seth*


----------



## Donnie

Like face Seth 

I think he might like that Roman guy but I could be wrong 

Is happy KO is being booked like a monster again


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Jon Moxley (Y)
- We had a good chat about that crazy bastard
- Was jealous of me cos I met Rusev *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got to meet RuRu.

Triple sig gifs.

Accepts Ambrose rep.


----------



## NotGuilty

has a great taste in upcoming Divas

but also has false hope in Rusev

Intelligent in some regards for being a supporter of TEAM QUEEN NIKKI :mark:


----------



## Lodi Lawless

-Is not guilty
-From some place call mericah
-Good taste in women at least based on pic and sig


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Perhaps wants Undertaker to wish him happy birthday lol
- Closing in on 1000 posts
- Is from Seattle*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Perhaps wants Undertaker to wish him happy birthday lol
> - Closing in on 1000 posts
> - Is from Seattle*



*-Has received her rep :cudi
-Loves all 3 Shield boys
-Wears her title as "WF'S BIGGEST AMBROSE FAN" proudly*


----------



## Kratosx23

Doesn't usually frequent this thread. 

Still manages to tolerate WWE.

Mains Cassie Cage in Mortal Kombat X.


----------



## Arya Dark

*-Knows more about Iron Maiden than you do

-Knows more about Mass Effect than you do

-Knows more about Game of Thrones than you do*


----------



## The True Believer

Watched Episode 7 despite not caring for Star Wars.

Thinks the voice casting for the JL/JLA cartoons was perfect.

No longer a wrestling fan as of Survivor Series.

EDIT:

Is a fan of Chloë Grace Mortez.

Likes Gotha for some reason. :side:

Is a very good Mafia player.


----------



## Donnie

PYRO!

Still hanging round WF

Enjoyed the new Star Wars 

Is probably excited for the upcoming season of G.O.T

DAMN GOT NINJAD TWICE

Arya 

Might be a fan of G.O.T

Is a Super Mod

Is daddy's little monster

Spidey 

Is a fan of Spiderman 

Been here since 2013

Lives at 410 Chelsea Street


----------



## Kratosx23

AryaDark said:


> *-Knows more about Iron Maiden than you do
> 
> -Knows more about Mass Effect than you do
> 
> -Knows more about Game of Thrones than you do*







Game of Thrones maybe, but my memory is SHIT when it comes to the books, I can tell you that.

Is a Kevin Owens fan.

Location: on the lone road

TEAM FIST BUMP 4 LYFE


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Posts every once in a while in this thread.

Watches Game Of Thrones.

One of the longest tenured users of this forum.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still has a Christmas sig.

• Still has a Christmas avatar.

• Probably still has Christmas lights up.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I'm really lazy, & don't feel like changing my sig & avi yet. :draper2

Joined in May 2014.

New to the Chatbox crew*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has probably changed his list of faves in some way but it's hard to see if he has haha
- Isn't out of date with the Christmas av/sig cos technically you're supposed to leave your Christmas decorations up till January 6th...
- Gonna be at 3000 posts soon*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I have made some changes for my sig. 

Has my vote for nicest member. :mckinney

All Dean, all the time.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Reads Sonic The Hedgehog comics.
- Still roots for Dr. Robotnik
- Keeps increasing his favorites*


----------



## Mastodonic

Likes Roman Reigns but dislikes Daniel Bryan. Hm.

Is a metalhead, but a Christian metalhead. Hm.

Likes Big John Studd. The hell?


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Vader and his badassery
- Is making me want to watch that match he had with Shawn Michaels
- Is a premium member, but not a lifetime member*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lifetime Member. (Y)

Has posts worth reading (Y)

Shows her love for :ambrose all day. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Won't be sleeping until January 27
- Anxiously waiting Lucha Underground
- He'll be adding more wrestlers if new guys to debut on LU*


----------



## Gandhi

- Believes in the stupid story of Moses in Egypt
- Subscribed to a sexist, hateful, cult
- Isn't the most fit guy around


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Seems to have created some information about me that I have no idea what it is.
- Subscribed to a sexist, hateful, cult? I have no idea what you're talking about because I'M ALL ABOUT LOVE AND HUGGING!!!
- Perhaps likes to spread false rumors around? (So much for being honest and blunt, eh?) >*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is being dishonest, as I have seen him in images and he is not that fit

- Is probably oblivious to how christianity is a sexist cult because the new testament says women shouldn't be allowed to speak at churches, says that the wickedness of a woman is the most wicked, says that women should submit to their husbands as if they were their lords, says that the woman was created FOR the man, and says women shouldn't be allowed to become teachers

- Is a christian, so obviously he must believe in the moronic fairy tale of Moses freeing the jews from the ancient Egyptians


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is bringing religious discussion into this thread :mj4
- Needs to lighten up a little bit :bayley
- Can't be happy with how Man U are doing right now.


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't realize that I'm pretty chill talking about almost anything
- Is pointing out the obvious when it comes to how I feel about United 
- Prefers NXT over Monday Night RAW


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Aloha Snackbar
Made stupid faces at the Cairo museum
Is salty AF due to consistently getting owned all over WF*


----------



## Gandhi

- Admitted before that all his posts towards me are retarded :mj4 :mj5
- Most likely is probably the stereotypical ugly Indian
- Is ridiculously salty that I have made him look & feel quite bad


----------



## Trublez

*From the capital of Egypt.
Having a back and forth with Mr Wrestling 1.
Probably disappointed with Man U's performances lately.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Trublez said:


> *From the capital of Egypt.
> Having a back and forth with Mr Wrestling 1.
> Probably disappointed with Man U's performances lately.*


*
-FINALLY put back the "HELLO, MOM! HELLO, DADDY!" avatar after a month of requests. :yay
-It's hard to keep track of his wrestling favorites because he displays models more often
-Does NOT stop at red lights in GTA*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> -FINALLY put back the "HELLO, MOM! HELLO, DADDY!" avatar after a month of requests. :yay
> -It's hard to keep track of his wrestling favorites because he displays models more often
> -Does NOT stop at red lights in GTA*



- Has Sasha taunting Becky as his avi. A combination which i respect dearly.
- Like most, hopes that Reigns stays away from the corny, cheesy face character, but is undoubtedly looking forward to his title reign.
- Ready, willing and Gable.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants Becky to cut a pipe bomb promo on the Bellas proclaiming herself as the best _wrestler_ in the world.

• Probably isn't enjoying Raw all too much with Rollins, Bryan, and Cesaro injured. 

• Likes to watch Asuka destroy divas. :banderas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a very pretty sigpic
- Thinks wrestlers are better wearing tights than trunks
- Considers Alexa Bliss to be more attractive than Trish Stratus. :tucky


----------



## judasmesias1982

]


Gandhi said:


> ...


If I DualShock can derail the thread for a second :russo
As you can see I immediately responded to you when you have quoted my name in your rant about CM Chump. The reason for this is I just wanted Headliner to know that I am still around, read and post regularly and what better way to show it then to post quickly after my name being mentioned 1 long year after my original account being banned :lol (nobody would be still around 1 year after being banned if he hadn't a new account)
I could resist somehow after the "bring back DualShock" thread but now I need to tell the WF universe that I'm still here and post regularly (actually I have 2 accounts, but use the second one not very often).
I can't post in the rants thread because I don't want to reveal myself (not that I'm scared to be banned) but it makes so much fun to laugh at Headliner because he is too stupid to find out who I am and I don't want to post 50 posts with this profile just to post 1 comment in rants. I hope this will be posted in your threads in rants because the section became so boring after my DualShock account got banned.
Spread the word
[USER]Headliner[/USER] [USER]Gandhi[/USER] [USER]CM Chump[/USER] [USER]swagger_ROCKS[/USER] [USER]whelp[/USER] [USER]The_Kliq[/USER] [USER]Legit BOSS[/USER] [USER]V. Skybox[/USER] [USER]Count Vertigo[/USER] [USER]outtanowhere[/USER][USER]Takers Revenge[/USER][USER] Lil Mark[/USER] [USER]Genking48[/USER] [USER]Cliffy[/USER] [USER]Seabs[/USER] [USER]Honey Bucket[/USER] [USER]Chainsaw[/USER] [USER]Kiz[/USER] [USER]KILL V.[/USER] [USER]Oxi[/USER] [USER]Crasp[/USER] [USER]T'Challa[/USER] [USER]PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS[/USER] [USER]From Death Valley[/USER]

btw
-Gandhi don't try it, I am the real king of wall of text
-Headliner I will give you a hint what my account is, you replied once to me and was very friendly and I laughed my ass of "LOL what a loser doesn't know that I was already banned here"
-LOL at me being banned because I made fun of the looks of a fat bitch yet the rants are about someone known for making fun of other people looks. That shows me that the real reason for my ban was because I made some relevant bitches here cry.

Go ahead ban this profile and I will continue to use 2 other profiles and in 1-2 years I will make a one-post only profile just to show you that I am still an active user.
Suck my dick Headliner :russo


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

judasmesias1982 said:


> ]
> If I DualShock can derail the thread for a second :russo
> As you can see I immediately responded to you when you have quoted my name in your rant about CM Chump. The reason for this is I just wanted Headliner to know that I am still around, read and post regularly and what better way to show it then to post quickly after my name being mentioned 1 long year after my original account being banned :lol (nobody would be still around 1 year after being banned if he hadn't a new account)
> I could resist somehow after the "bring back DualShock" thread but now I need to tell the WF universe that I'm still here and post regularly (actually I have 2 accounts, but use the second one not very often).
> I can't post in the rants thread because I don't want to reveal myself (not that I'm scared to be banned) but it makes so much fun to laugh at Headliner because he is too stupid to find out who I am and I don't want to post 50 posts with this profile just to post 1 comment in rants. I hope this will be posted in your threads in rants because the section became so boring after my DualShock account got banned.
> Spread the word
> [USER]Headliner[/USER] [USER]Gandhi[/USER] [USER]CM Chump[/USER] [USER]swagger_ROCKS[/USER] [USER]whelp[/USER] [USER]The_Kliq[/USER] [USER]Legit BOSS[/USER] [USER]V. Skybox[/USER] [USER]Count Vertigo[/USER] [USER]outtanowhere[/USER][USER]Takers Revenge[/USER][USER] Lil Mark[/USER] [USER]Genking48[/USER] [USER]Cliffy[/USER] [USER]Seabs[/USER] [USER]Honey Bucket[/USER] [USER]Chainsaw[/USER] [USER]Kiz[/USER] [USER]KILL V.[/USER] [USER]Oxi[/USER] [USER]Crasp[/USER] [USER]T'Challa[/USER] [USER]PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS[/USER] [USER]From Death Valley[/USER]
> 
> btw
> -Gandhi don't try it, I am the real king of wall of text
> -Headliner I will give you a hint what my account is, you replied once to me and was very friendly and I laughed my ass of "LOL what a loser doesn't know that I was already banned here"
> -LOL at me being banned because I made fun of the looks of a fat bitch yet the rants are about someone known for making fun of other people looks. That shows me that the real reason for my ban was because I made some relevant bitches here cry.
> 
> Go ahead ban this profile and I will continue to use 2 other profiles and in 1-2 years I will make a one-post only profile just to show you that I am still an active user.
> Suck my dick Headliner :russo


*Claims to be a former GOAT poster named DualShock
Claims to be King of Wall of Text
Mentioned an ugly jabroni called Gandhi in his post*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-Knows The Rock is The Great One :rock1
-Tries to make rants interesting, but the section is beyond saving
-Doesn't like spoilers :mj*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Only been here for over a year
- Yet their post count triumphs mines
- Is online


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably can't wait for Sonic's 25th anniversary.

Has a good looking sig (Y)

Has pretty much only posted in this thread. Not that I blame ya. (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- CM Punk fan
- Usos fan
- Charlotte fan


----------



## judasmesias1982

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Claims to be a former GOAT poster named DualShock
> Claims to be King of Wall of Text
> Mentioned an ugly jabroni called Gandhi in his post*


Keep up the good work, you are one of the greatest posters around and one of the best guys I've interacted with with my last account. I will not use this account anymore so all I have to say about you is don't give a fuck about others and do your thing, your posts are great. Wish you all the best :russo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

judasmesias1982 said:


> Keep up the good work, you are one of the greatest posters around and one of the best guys I've interacted with with my last account. I will not use this account anymore so all I have to say about you is don't give a fuck about others and do your thing, your posts are great. Wish you all the best :russo


*-Was my favorite poster when I was a noob on this site :russo
-Was the first mega Russo mark on WF :bow :russo
-Is certainly enjoying Nuclear Heat and Russo's post RAW reviews on WrestlingINC :russo*


----------



## Trublez

*Is a Russo mark although he's way more known for being a Roman fan.
Sends me nice reps regularly. (Y)
Changes his avatar more times in a week than Luke Harper takes a bath.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Loves Carol Seleme
Knows her other name Carol Jasabe
It doesn't matter what her name is, he faps to her T&A anyway*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Been on the forum for just over three years.
- Wants to destroy ignorant jabronies
- Is very well travelled.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Believes NXT > RAW
Likes Asuka, Bayley and Emma in NXT Women's division
Forever marking for the Lass Kicker, Becky Lynch*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hates prankster Youtubers
- Has 27 WF friends.
- Fan of orchestral music.


----------



## RJTM

Is the chief of the Lynch Mob.
Has been Swinging and Bexplexing since the dark ages.
Once saved a house from a burning man.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is from Ayr??? My Mum is from there!
- Has lots of awesome faves, including Dean (Y)
- Has Peyton Royce in their av*


----------



## CJ

*Has Scottish ancestry :mckinney
On the way to 2500 posts
Probably excited the Rock will be attending Mania*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CJ said:


> *Has Scottish ancestry :mckinney
> On the way to 2500 posts
> Probably excited the Rock will be attending Mania*


*-Is the best graphics poster on this site
-Makes my sexy signatures and avatars and has one pending
-Loves Becky ALMOST as much as Craig :reigns2*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with not only Dean, but the rest of The Shield too 
- The next rep he receives from me will prob be of Alexa
- Went back to his old sig after switching back to non Christmas*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- We have not been formally introduced
- I would like to extend the hand of friendship
- Accepts rep of Ambrose


----------



## CJ

*Likes video games
Likes this thread
Sonic fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- It's Leanna time, Becky had her turn for now 
- Has proven to me that Leanna has a nice ass
- Shouldn't the text in his usertitle be orange and not red?*


----------



## Trublez

*Has clearly never heard of the Red Border Revoultion.
The 3 gifs in her sig most likely came from Tumblr...not that she's a Tumblr fangirl or anything. :side:
All Dean, all the time.*


----------



## CJ

*Still obsessed with Carol :woah
Has made a few recent posts in the celeb thread :yay
Keeping the RBR alive in this thread :mckinney*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dat ass kada

Brought back the orange text :woo

Gave me some great rep in my User CP. (Y)*


----------



## Bushmaster

-also loves CJ's sig :yum:

- a usual in this thread

-Is excited for the next season of Lucha Underground


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Official member of Team Stark
- But not the Game of Thrones ones because most of them are dead.
- Lives in Boston.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Still owes me Dean rep 
- Was gonna rep you now, but I can't yet grrr
- We have completely different music taste, but very similar wrestler taste haha*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still can't rep you 
- I WILL REP YOU AGAIN WHEN I COULD!!! *KRAK-KOOM!!!*
- Can't wait to see Dean at Wrestlemania 32*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- No worries, rep when you can 
- Posted some cool photos in the Picture thread earlier
- Was probably quite glad to see Neville get beaten up on Raw, but not so much Dean*


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Gets wet for ex-Shield members.
Going to WM32.
Doesn't get sarcasm.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Had a misunderstanding with me yesterday, but it's all cool now (Y)
- Has Chris Jericho in his av
- Is from Wade Barrett country aka Manchester*


----------



## Donnie

Might be upset Dean was destroyed by Kevin Owens (Even though he totally deserved it)

Been here since 2014

is NOT a crazy Ambrose fan...or so she says


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Donnie

sent me a rep pic and it worked :fuckyeah

changed his username slightly

actually made a rant thread

likes the Lana


----------



## Daemon_Rising

D-Bry fan
Doesn't Shiv
Can't count (posts 4 things in a 3 thing post)


----------



## Donnie

Jericho Fan

Been here since 2009

Should know Shiv likes foursomes...as in naming 4 things not anything else

Thinks wrestling is fake and he hates it


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants me to get banned
- Trusts WF posters to cheer him up when he's sad
- Doesn't like admitting that Ambrose Girl isn't really fit


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Makes friends wherever he goes
- Almost in his fourth year
- It's probably about 3-4pm where he is


----------



## Punkhead

Posts a lot in Games & Trivia section.

An avid gamer.

Has had a Sonic avatar for as long as I can remember him.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Saddened by the news of Lemmy's passing 
- Loves to headbang
- Fellow Paige fan :mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably doesn't like seeing Becky Lynch lose!
- Has 15 friends
- Has CJ in one his 10 last visitors*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be liking the idea of Reigns and Sheamus going at it again next week
- Probably died a little inside when Cena's music hit on RAW.
- Will be looking forward to finding out who Taker will face at this year's Mania.


----------



## The Masked One

- Rightfully appreciates Becky Lynch
- Hardcore NXT Fan
- Probably has that wicked northern accent


----------



## Trublez

*Stardust fan.
Been here for 4 months now.
Likes Del Rio.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Slightly more posts than I
- A lot more points than I
- Online

- Ninja'd me
- Slightly NSFW sig
- Online


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed  (happens to the best of us)
- Has an animated av
- Joined in 2013, but only now is making a big effort to post



Gandhi said:



- Doesn't like admitting that Ambrose Girl isn't really fit

Click to expand...

Why must you drag me and my looks into this? Absolutely unnecessary. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hoping Ambrose overcomes Owens
- Receiving silly comments regarding things that don't matter.
- Isn't a huge fan of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Trublez

*Probably also has dreams like me that Owens' current monster booking may actually be leading somewhere! :side:
Disagrees with me about the Becky/Sasha match on Raw being bad.
Gets annoyed when heels shit on the local town's sports team.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will receive some more Carol rep from me when I can
- Sig makes me know why he loves her so much lol
- Realises that Kevin Owens isn't buried just cos he lost to Neville on Raw cos of what happened afterwards*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes a pretty lame song called Untouchable
- Doesn't like it when others talk about her looks
- Actually still uses tinypic :drake1


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes to insult other users. :no:

From Egypt.

Gets trolled by CM Chump on a regular basis.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that trolling consists of actually pissing people, which chump fails to do with me
- Actually gets pissed from how I make his posts look really asinine
- Brock Lesnar fan


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't make anyone's posts look asinine

Made a rant thread about CM Chump, yet claims he doesn't get trolled by him

Watches Soccer*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes living in denial, and is clearly butthurt about how I make his posts look asinine
- Thinks making a thread showing how laughable a troll is indicates being "trolled"
- Likes watching fake fighting


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks he makes my posts look asinine.

Likes to make ludicrous claims.

Probably knows he's getting trolled by CM Chump, yet refuses to admit it.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is aware that his posts are asinine but has a hard time admitting he is wrong
- Never is able to refute any of my claims, rather he sneakingly just belittles me to join the herd
- Still refuses to admit that trolling consists of pissing people off, that of which chump doesn't do with me


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is going on ignore after I post this
- So don't bother replying to me with whatever bullshit you're gonna spew out
- And to clarify, I don't mind people talking about my looks when I post a photo or whatever, but randomly bringing it up in a negative way when it's not relevant is an absolute dick move*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks I'm belittling him.

Isn't able to provide evidence that my posts are asinine.

Gets extremely defensive whenever someone claims he's getting trolled.

Ambrose Girl:

Has made the right decision to put Gandhi on ignore. (Y)

Fantastic poster! (Y)

Is gonna get some rep from me soon. *


----------



## Gandhi

- It pretending that I didn't make his posts look asinine in the rants section

- Agrees with a function on this forum that basically is made for people who can't handle what people online tell'em :mj4 :mj5

- Is pointing out the obvious when he says I am being defensive when someone says I am being trolled, cause you know, I call bullshit when I see it


----------



## CJ

*Just got ninja'd
Rapidly closing in on 3000 posts
Best poster in the TNA section :fact*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great sig :datass

Is getting closer & closer to 10,000 posts (Y)

My second favorite poster on the forum (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants to see Stephanie McMahon get attacked in a WWE storyline
- Watches that joke of a wrestling show TNA for some reason
- Once called me Candhi, maybe he was trying to sound clever


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that it was a typo.

Gets really butthurt on a wrestling forum.

Likes to insult other users for no reason.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Calls people who get him butthurt online butthurt to hide that he is butthurt
- Should know that Candhi actually sounds pretty nice, porn star materiel imo 
- Probably thinks me calling someone _"unfit"_ is me insulting them


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know calling someone "unfit" is insulting them (and that insult isn't even true).

Thinks I'm the one who's butthurt, despite the fact I've never been banned for getting into an argument on here.

Just came back from a ban, because he got into an argument with someone on here.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Would probably consider calling a short person short an insult as well
- Thinks not getting banned means you never get butthurt on this forum :haha
- For some reason him & Ambrose Girl are making a big deal out of me saying AB is unfit


----------



## Donnie

Is a douchebag 

Should be banned 

Should know everyone hates him


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks everyone hates me when I keep seeing new likes & reps almost each time I log in :trips2
- Just insulted me outside of the rants section :kobe8
- Wants me banned because I make his e-buddies feel bed :trips4


----------



## Donnie

Should know I was just posting facts not insults 

Probably has an Alt, which would explain all the reps 

Is not a nice person, and now knows I'm done talking to you


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Shouldn't even bother with Gandhi.

Kevin Owens fan (Y)

Pretty cool poster (Y)*


----------



## Buttermaker

Wild Bill Hickcock reference as a user name which is awesome
Doesnt play poker with his back to the door
Frequents this fine thread


----------



## Donnie

The man who started this fine thread 

Scott Hall fan 

Been here since 2009


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Avi of Rusev Udrya, Rusev Machka
Is sick and tired of Gandu Gandhi
Living on the lone road*


----------



## Gandhi

- Just called me an asshole in urdu
- Likes the fake fighting of old times
- Enjoys making racist jokes about me



Donnie said:


> Should know I was just posting facts not insults
> 
> Probably has an Alt, which would explain all the reps
> 
> Is not a nice person, and now knows I'm done talking to you


Alt? You're that desperate to convince yourself people don't agree with me? :ha

Oh and, I think you meant _"and now knows that I am done talking to him"_. Not really surprised that your English isn't so good tbh.


----------



## Buttermaker

Having his fair share of troubles in rants at the moment
Years ago I remember him being accused of some strange shit
Seems like an alright fella


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Gandhi
Googled the meaning of Gandu
Should know that the word has multiple meanings
Should know that I am not a racist, I hate everyone equally 


EDIT:
Taker's Revenge
Attention seeker
Tries to fit in but gets ignored
Maybe watches revengeporn*


----------



## Gandhi

- Knew that I googled the word gandu :dino
- Only mentioned 1 thing about me
- Is apparently a misanthrope


----------



## Trublez

*Finally has more points than posts.
Made a rant on CM Chump.
Ass man. (Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Green text (Y)

Great sig kada

Has sent me some fantastic rep recently. (Y)*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Gave me some awesome FCW Dean rep <3
- Argued with Gandhi in that Rants thread
- We had a chat about Raw via visitor messages*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Deadman's Hand:

*- Watches a lot of wrestling promotion
- Has a vast knowledge in wrestling
- Has more modern time wrestlers than old-school ones.*

Ambrose Girl:

*- Ninja'd by the beautiful Ambrose Girl
- She doesn't mind when she'll have Ambrose as a gift. If it's not Christmas, maybe Valentine's or something.
- Has, probably, installed a webcam in his house spying on him every second.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Reads the Sonic Archie comics. (Y)

Not sure if he's prefers the post-reboot comics or pre-reboot comics. :hmm

Has a nice dark blue text. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, I'm still in the earlier issues. I reached issue 35 but I do read the specials, as well.
- He probably agrees that stories in the comics are better than the video games.
- He probably watched Sonic X.*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably annoyed at Cena returning.
Was probably happy when Neville got absolutely annihilated by Kevin Steen on Raw. :lmao
Should know where from Keplar as I have no idea what an "Earth" is. :side:*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still in the rBr. (Y)

Probably has a big folder of Carol Seleme photos.

More points than posts. *



simonitro said:


> *- If you must know, I'm still in the earlier issues. I reached issue 35 but I do read the specials, as well.
> - He probably agrees that stories in the comics are better than the video games.
> - He probably watched Sonic X.*


*You're on Issue 35? Oh boy.

Get ready for some drama to come into the comic. And lots of it. TBH, I only really read the later issues of the pre-reboot comics. Never really read a whole lot of the early stuff.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trublez:

*- More sexiness on his signature!
- Tits!!!
- Red head Carol Seleme is Best For Business!!!*

Deadman's Hand:

*- Oh, crikey! I got Ninja'd
- Please don't post any spoilers 
- Really making me excited for the comic.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Christian Metal (I never knew Christian Metal existed)

Knows Hornswoggle is shit

Likes Nakamura (Y)

PS: Don't worry, I'm not gonna spoil it. But you should probably know the drama will be related to romance.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- You could check this song out, it's Christian Metal: 



 Band from Ukraine
- There's plenty of bands if you must know and many are very, very good.
- Metal has a lot of diversities and demographics.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thanks for the video. The song was pretty good, even though I couldn't understand a single word (Y)

Is probably excited for RAW's main event next week.

Is closing in on his 10th anniversary here.*


----------



## Trublez

*Discussing some comic with simonitro.
Has a fuckton of favourites. 
League of Jobbers fan. :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Sent me an extremely nice rep, with a lovely Dean gif 
- Still has one of the nicest set out sigs on WF
- Is a Rock fan, so prob happy to hear he'll be at Mania 32?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I'm a fan of the people in League of Jobbers, and that's it.

NSFW-ish sig (not that I'm complaining)

Still online.

Ambrose Girl:

Would probably love to see Ambrose kick KO's ass. :lol

Probably can't wait for Mania 32.

Lifetime Member. (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Neither do I, the lyrics are in Ukrainian but that's music to you. Language shouldn't be a boundary to enjoy it.
- League of Nations fan
- Always updating his sig *


----------



## Trublez

*Probably laughed at how I couldn't spell "Kepler" in my last post about him.
Should know that I thought he was taking the piss with his current sig at first. :lmao
A fan of the last 3 WWE champions which is quite rare tbh.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- :trips5 Dat sig
- Always uploads the best pics for Carol
- He's having one awesome Christmas Carol *rim-shot**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Approves of Carol

May become a proud Christian Selemehead.

Knows Batista was great.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has meaningless awards Nikki Bella won that still don't hide that Nikki is one of the worst divas in WWE history

- Always seems to be at the wrong end of almost every argument he's in on this forum but doesn't admit it

- Most likely doesn't vilify the actions of a bitter immature ex getting petty revenge


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He can't breathe underwater
- He likes soccer.
- He perhaps does play soccer with friends.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Knows I like football and thinks I play football with my friends (I do, when I feel like it)
- Usually has the most interesting locations to take photos in from the Post Your Picture thread
- Most of his recent posts are on this thread, infact, his last 6 posts were on this thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he plays the Fifa games.
- Perhaps, that's the only game series he'd probably buy.
- Or, he'd be buying the Need For Speed games right after the Fifa games.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks the only game series I buy is Fifa :StephenA2
- Doesn't know that I think Need For Speed is lame
- Doesn't like Santino Marella


----------



## Erik.

- Fan of Farzel Haar.
- A preeminent leader of the Indian independence movement.
- Looks better with short hair than with long hair.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Owens is an absolute beast.
- Hated the Sasha/Becky match on RAW.
- Is probably bricking it at the idea of Big Show entering number 1 in the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Had a Merry Bexmas

great username

is eight hours ahead of my time zone

excellent taste in wrestlers and would like to taste Becky.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Has a "THE" in his username
26k+ posts in 26+ months
Lives strapped on*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives in a Squared Circle
- A modern Old School Wrestling Fan
- 3 years old


----------



## Trublez

*Has an awesome sig with a whole load of iconic video game characters. :banderas
Used to have the most posts in this thread until he was overtaken by CJ, SHIV and myself.
Probably misses the days when this thread used to be frequented by Oxi, Bleach and the like.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also has an awesome sig. Seriously, that looks like one awesome motorcycle
- It took over a year for him to over take me
- Is right about the third


----------



## CJ

*Likes video games
Has a lot of posts in this thread
Snowboarding Sonic avi
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also has a lot of posts in this thread
- And a lot of posts in general
- Loves him some redheads


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

*- Dat Leanna Decker butt
- Orange united
- Probably upset that he didn't get her for Christmas*

Make_The_Grade:

*- Should start reading Sonic The Hedgehog comics from Archie because the series is awesome.
- Likes Sonic The Hedgehog 3
- Ninja'd me *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Religious
- Friendly


----------



## Trublez

*Is a ninja.
Went on a hiatus for like a year.
Has an extremely low post count.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Into girls with tons of personality, but then again who isn't
- Posts outside of games and trivia
- Lives across the pond


----------



## CJ

*Has made more posts in this thread, than he has on the rest of the forum combined :surprise:
Kinda Shy
From the US

*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Finally has a new Decker theme.

• Should start a new border revolution.

• Will be drinking tomorrow, surely.


----------



## CJ

*Knows I don't drink alcohol
Loves bullet points
Knows Redheads do it best :becky*


----------



## Gandhi

@ Vague Katti

- Is a fan of Bobs Burgers :jay
- Prefers Goku over Vegeta :mckinney
- Only likes hypocritcal vegans :leo

Edit:

@ CJ

- Just ninjad me
- For some reason likes almost all my posts in the _"last thing you ate"_ thread :side:
- Is an Irish person that doesn't drink :regal


----------



## Make_The_Grade

@Vague Katti

- Beautiful sig
- Beautiful usertitle
- Most likely beautiful in person

@CJ

- Ninja'd me
- Doesn't drink alcohol
- Something we have in common

@Gandhi

- Also ninja'd me
- Doesn't like Bob's Burgers
- Something we don't have in common


----------



## Gandhi

- Got double ninjad
- Seems like a friendly fellow (I could be mistaken)
- Once got nothing but middle finger gifs as the 3 things about him on this thread from BLEACH (I'm sure you remember )


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is not mistaken for I am a very friendly fellow
- Was ninja'd himself
- A very harsh critic


----------



## Vox Machina

• Big fan of Wario and Falco.

• Loves Super Smash Bros.

• Makes the Grade... in Tales games.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May be a fan of Smash Bros
- Which means way may have just become friends
- Or they couldn't care less about me


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Changed his avi to feature various Nintendo characters.
- Big lover of this thread :mckinney
- Is indeed a friendly fellow.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently didn't get the joke I had made regarding their username
- I can't blame them given their location
- Also a friendly fellow


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Jigglypuff in av!! 
- Is getting up there in rep
- Will have been on WF for 2 years soon*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Thick
Boring
Salty*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't care much for Ambrose Girl 
- I can't fathom why
- The purveyor of facts with a mission to Seek & Destroy ignorant jabronies


----------



## CJ

*Likes watching tv & playing Pokemon
Made a joke about Craig's username
Has 3 WF friends*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*10/10 sig. (Y)

Second favorite poster on this forum (Y)

Sends me some great (NSFW) rep. (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Watches way more wrasslin' than me.
Has Jan 27 in his sig which I presume is when LU will resume.
Enjoys NSFW rep.
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• So many Carols.

• Has a censored sig.

• Didn't wish me a Merry Christmas. :jose


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Believes that Justice and Love will always win
Is sad that he didn't get wished on Xmas
Is Vague*


----------



## Trublez

*Most likely happy about me bringing back my cherry bomb avy (although he probably prefers the version with quotes). :side:
Likes Renee.
Should check his User CP again because I'm pretty sure I did wish him a merry christmas. :hmm:*


----------



## Chrome

Went back to his old Carol avy
Probably can't post in the User CP thread due to too many porn reps in his user cp
Posting in green again itt


----------



## Kenny

- a mod
- bulls fan
- cool dude


----------



## Trublez

*King of the NSFW avatars and signatures.
Self proclaimed ass man.
Older than me.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- With the pictures he posts about Carol Seleme, he will make you a fan eventually.
- Reps me sometimes with very interesting pics.
- Very friendly user!*


----------



## Chrome

Is a christian
Is also a metalhead
Would despise another RVD comeback


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has Stacy Keibler on his signature and showing off her feet.
- We could both agree that she has a beautiful pair of feet.
- We rep one another beautiful feet*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Least Favorites: RVD, Cena, Bryan, Neville, Ziggler, Morrison, Santino, Shitswoggle, Tetsuya Naito

Favorites: Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Sheamus, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Batista, Yokozuna, Big John Studd, Mick Foley, Psycho Sid, Shinsuke Nakamura

A proud Christian*


----------



## Obfuscation

- does or doesn't red rep people often

- slaps those who ask him if he likes the idea of a six sided ring

- very lou thesz


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- the only one on this forum who knows where I live
- presides over the General Movie Discussion Thread
- a fellow connoisseur of lady feet


----------



## Chrome

Likes that Trish tickling Lita's feet cartoon pic I rep him all the time 
Been here over 9 years
Left some unique images on my visitor wall


----------



## Donnie

Recently became a Mod

Is a Bulls fan

FEET LOTS AND LOTS OF FEET


----------



## Obfuscation

- his third comment to Chrome being a truthful statement for mankind

- should transfer the hate for Rollins onto someone truly awful like Ciampa or AR Fox

- gonna learn MMA to try and hand Davey Richards an L


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Joined in 2006
From Electric Chapel
Likes Holly Holms*


----------



## Donnie

Now knows I like Ciampa, but yeah Fuck AR (I was kind of hoping Tremont would hurt him at COD) 

TNA Mod

Knows no one can hang with Da....hahahhahah yeah I'd gladly kick his ass and teach him to sell

EDIT NINJAD

Been here since 2012 

Lives in the Squared Circle 

Old School Fan


----------



## Trublez

*Joined here exactly (more or less) a year after I did.
Wishes Rusev would also go on a mad rampage like Owens has lately.
Watches ROH.*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

Donnie

- BIG The Twilight Zone fan
- should peruse Night Gallery
- I hope the drunk Oliver Reed clip cheered him up

Trublez

- I don't believe I've ever encountered this user before
- has a lot of rep
- and a lot of visitor messages


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd.
Remembers the days when Angelina Love used to be attractive.
Encountered me before but forgot.*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/28264281-post39.html


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a premium member who doesn't have gifs or even a pic in their sig
- Interesting username
- Doesn't have any fave wrestlers listed in their profile

Trublez

- Ninja'ed me!!
- Gets lots and LOTS of porn rep :lol
- The last rep I left him was one of the most tame he has *


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd.
Thinks I have too much porn in my User CP. 
Will probably get repped porn by me one day when I forget. :lol*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- upon further research, I've discovered he's very popular
- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/28264281-post39.html has an elephantine memory. Why didn't I remember this? That's some of my best work, right there.
- he's a uni student... that's all I need to know. His words, not mine.

Bonus: My first introduction to Carol Seleme.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*No sold getting ninja'd on post #15531 
Says hello dad, hello mom
has a quote by Skyy John


ninja'd

Not from Morocco
Joined in 2006
Likes holly Holms*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- takes a gander at Parisian girls
- the only Dara Singh fan that I've seen on here
- a gentleman


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't assume everyone happens to enjoy this fictional "Holly Holms"

- conspirator of pleasure

- waiting to be Kathryn Bigelow's footstool


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Should know that "Holms/Holmes" is a running joke, just like Jhon Sena
Mod
Means obscuring of intended meaning in communication, making the message confusing, willfully ambiguous, or harder to understand*


----------



## Trublez

*Sting fan.
A modern old school wrasslin' fan.
Probably lol'd when Rousey got her cocky self knocked the fuck out.*


----------



## CJ

*From Jolly Old England
Likes causing Trublez & getting away with it
Would like to go for a ride with Carol on that motorbike :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Never posts his rep page anytime the infamous "post your User CP" thread pops up.
Will likely start Trublez with me if I ever mention something positive about the IRA.
Knows what kind of....erm..."rides" I like.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I don't post it, cause I wouldn't want him to get banned :rileylel
Knows it's been a long time since he made any Leanna gifs :benson
Probably gonna dump Carol for a new chick in 2016 :no:
*


----------



## Trublez

* Should know that I'm looking for a "side chick", basically his version of Chelsie Aryn as I'm sort of getting tired of trying to make/look for new Carol gifs/images. :lmao

Should also know that I haven't made any gifs at all for a long time, hell, my current avy is being reused and my current sig was of the first Carol sigs I ever used.

Starting watching WWE again this year.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will hopefully have a great 2016
- Also loved Until Dawn.
- Is currently confused with Barrett's role.


----------



## Trublez

*Just got repped by moi. 
Should know I also wish a happy 2016 too.
Hopes 2016 will be the year of the Lass Kicker. :woo*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has received rep back :cool2
- Will continue loving Carol Seleme in 2016.
- Has copious amounts of nudity in his user CP currently :side:


----------



## Chrome

Big Becky mark (Y)
Been here about a year and a half
From England


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Moderates the board, and does a damn fine job.
- From Illinois
- Would rightfully like to see Kevin Owens pushed to the top. wens2


----------



## Trublez

*Has a new awesome sig made by CJ.
Likewise has thousands of Becky pics in his User CP currently.
Aspiring Lass Licker but should probably keep that to himself. :side:*


----------



## Obfuscation

- now knows I actually watched this year's BFG for a second time :mj4 (only thing I didn't regret was seeing the good Roode vs Lashley match again)

- might start fresh w/TNA on POP :CENA

- will probably just watch porn instead b/c that's kind of intended grappling for cash


----------



## Chrome

Watched BFG 2 times
Will have been here 10 years in April 
Queen of Earth fan


----------



## Trublez

*Knows his current avy is a favourite of mine.
Also knows I was surprised as fuck when he became a mod out of the blue. :lol
A living, breathing internet browser. 
*


Obfuscation said:


> - now knows I actually watched this year's BFG for a second time :mj4 (only thing I didn't regret was seeing the good Roode vs Lashley match again)


*Why do that to yourself? :mj4*


----------



## Obfuscation

My brother never saw it, wanted me to watch it w/him :mj2

- seleme clevage

- seleme lolipop

- seleme THIGHS (maybe I should actually google search her :hmm


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a mod (and I'm suddenly on my best behaviour )
- CM Punk fan (Y)
- Also a Lady Gaga fan, she's awesome*


----------



## Trublez

*Little Mix fan like my sister. :lol
Has a whole load of Ambrose shirts.
Doesn't get mad when people dislike her favourites like some others here.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Left me some really lovely rep 
- Might get some Carol rep from me soon
- Is very insistent that it's his sister who likes Little Mix :hmm:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HAPPY NEW YEAR, MRS. AMBROSE GIRL!!!
- I hope all the good health for you and your family and hope, 2016 would be an awesome year for you.
- 4 more months and you'll be attending Wrestlemania 32.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is a proud Peep Edgehead.

• From Kepler.

• Loves Big John Studd.


----------



## Allur

Cat
Feminine voice
Enjoys shala


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Vague Katti:

- Has a Phoenix Wright avi, unless i'm mistaken.
- Is eagerly anticipating another Mafia game.
- Loves Lord of the Rings.

Allur:

- Ninja'd me
- Recently had his name changed
- Is getting a push


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a really awesome sig, with all good people in it (Y)
- Great username change too!
- LOL great all round!*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I bet she's looking forward in 2016
- Wants to see Dean Ambrose kick Kevin Owens' ass some more.
- Will be in America sometime this year.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Ambrose Girl:

- Also has a pretty awesome sig :lol
- Has loooooads of Ambrose in her CP.
- Eagerly anticipating March coming along for Mania!

simonitro:

- Had me ninja'd for the second time in about 20 minutes
- Is trying to be positive for the WWE in 2016.
- Will hopefully have a great 2016 :bayley


----------



## charlesxo

WOATbrose fan :mj
Guessing they unironically liked the shield :mj
Probably has a shitty kiwi accent to boot :mj

ffs

*simonnitro*


fuck you
dislikes d-bry :mj:mj:mj
seems like a nice guy tho :cozy

*Chief of the Lynch Mob*


fuck you
might be a becky lynch fan
hopefully isn't one of those obnoxious nxt geeks


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is correct about me being a Becky Lynch fan, and i admire his investigative abilities that he used to find that out.
- Likes Brie Bella
- Favourite wrestling promotion is apparently total divas. :regal


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Likes Becky Lynch

- Is from England

- Likes NXT over Raw*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Badass Asuka/Kana in avy!
- Cool sig
- Not quite at 500 posts, but getting there

And aw, BLEACH saying the Kiwi accent is shitty. That's the first time in forever I've seen somebody dissing my accent lol.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Sekai no Kana:

- Loves Asuka :applause
- Hasn't been posting a whole lot recently
- Also probably prefers NXT over RAW.

Ambrose Girl:

- Stop this ninja'ing, please! :vincecry
- Had her accent dissed for some reason
- Video game fan :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ

*Becky Lynch super fan :becky
Fan of work rate :mckinney
Hopefully hasn't been affected by Storm Frank
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Leanna Decker super fan :mckinney
- Also a video game fan.
- Got my vote for nicest person on WF.


----------



## Chrome

Recently added him as a friend
Gable & Jordan fan 
Thinks NXT is better than Raw (I agree)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was probably jealous of Clooney not long ago.

Is a rep whore.

Does Moderator things.


----------



## Erik.

- Faps to Nikki Bella

- Likes Maryse 

- Rugby fan!


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes dashes.

• Likes periods.

• Likes caps.


----------



## Trublez

*Peaceful looking sig.
Was getting into GFX until he stopped abruptly.
Should reply to this post saying I didn't wish him a happy new year. :mj4*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know that two gals in Santa hats engaging in cunnilingus and other things isn't saying Merry Christmas. :benson

• Knows I enjoyed it all the same.

• Hopefully had a nice New Year's.


----------



## Trublez

*Should know it counts since there was a christmas tree behind them. :benson
New Day fan.
Autumn looking sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Still representing the RBR in here :rileyclap
Probably got drunk at a New Year's party :rileylel
Looking for a side chick :lol
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best smiley maker :fact

probably made some good resolutions for this year

second best poster in the celeb section :bryanlol


----------



## Trublez

*Won celebrity poster of the year. (Y)
Likes toast.
Now knows my resolution to stop posting here in colour failed*.


----------



## The Masked One

*- Has the sexiest sig on the forum
- Probably still hungover
- Still posting in colour*


----------



## Buttermaker

Is one of the rare Stardust fans out there
Letting his freak flag fly posting in green 
Isn't bound by the expectation of posting in black


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Plays baseball
Scott Hall fan
One of the orginial draft wrestling players


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of Nikki and Roman
- Has had quite a few usernames
- Member of PWA.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Fan of Becky Lynch
- British
- Prefers NXT


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Brutus is actually not his name
- Knows Seth is the MAN.
- Participated in the Christmas Mafia game.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Not sure what his name is but I know it's not Brutus

Fan of Rollins

Will probably never complete his list in his sig


Edit: 

Recently named 3 things about me

Fan of Becky

Waiting for Cesaro to return


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Roman Reigns :nice
- Changed his name
- I didn't recognized you for one second... thought, it's a new person to annoy.*


----------



## Trublez

*Wouldn't mind dying from suffocation if it was caused by a hot woman. :surprise:
Posts a lot in the PYP thread.
Should know that Jesus was a fan of gospel music and not heavy metal dammit! :cuss:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- That sig :banderas
- Wants Roman's Empire permanently gone
- Is getting into a debate with simonitro about what kind of music Jesus actually liked.


----------



## Drago

JK:

- My fellow Becky's mark
- NXT fan
- Likes GOAT Elder Scroll Series


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Updates those icons in his sig pretty consistently, and i also happen to like all of the WWE people in it :mckinney
- One of my favourite posters around these here parts.
- Big Lucha Underground fan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is Ready

Willing

& Gable (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be Ready, Willing and Gable for Lucha Underground to start again.
- Has a great bunch of WWE wrestlers in his sig.
- Big EC3 fan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chief of the Lynch Mob. :bow

Would like to see Kevin Owens win the Royal Rumble.

Would :mark: for Asuka/Bayley*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is still working on his abs.

Would join the blue man group.

Could smurf Smurfette.


----------



## Buttermaker

Its hard to tell who are his favourite wrestlers
Would take a dive for Maryse regardless of the stakes
Has a shit ton of points


----------



## Chrome

Created this thread
Red Sox fan
Been here over 6 years


----------



## Donnie

Is everyone's new favourite Mod

From Chicago 

Possibly owns shares in Chrome


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Mikey(?) Bennett isn't a star.

Hates Jeff Jarrett.

Knows that Cena passing the torch to Reigns is smart business.


----------



## Donnie

Knows Rusev as WWE Champion would be AMAZING

Would love for Nikki to come back and beat Charlotte for the gold 

Has been an awesome member on here since June 2014


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see more awesomeness from Kevin Owens this year
- Same goes for Rusev
- Named after one of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?*


----------



## Trublez

*Never seems to be sure of his location.
Never seems to get angry (ok aside from that "Why ya'll hate Roman Reigns???" & the "Fuck John Cena!" threads by him from a few months ago). :lmao
Not a Dog Ziggler fan.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- To answer your question, Jesus loves Gospel too. Many great metal bands sing about Jesus and Christianity. 
- Wonder who are his disliked wrestlers.
- I know he made me a fan of Carol Seleme. *


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Posted in the pictures thread awhile ago

Knows Diesel and Nevin Kash are the same person

2006er :bow


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Wants Ted DiBiase to compete on Raw
Brazzers
From Notland*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Proud wrestling fan.

Knows that The Rock is the greatest ever.

Wants The Rock to win the Rumble.

I approve.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy for Nikki Bella winning Diva of the Year Slammy
- She needs to win the title back from Charlotte
- Waiting anxiously for her heroic return.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Oh hey, new sig & avy! A new sig/avy for the new year!
- Really liked Kevin Nash as Diesel
- 2,020 posts currently*


----------



## Chrome

I seem to rep her a lot of tickling pics going by the Post Your User CP thread lol
Hopes Ambrose somehow main events WM 32
Been very active in this thread lately


----------



## Drago

- *GOAT* smiley maker along with @CJ
- Sport fan
- Master of FEET me more


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Likes Street Fighter
From El Inframundo
Likes Drago from LU*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Calls people Jabronis in Rants.

From Squared Circle.

Well known in the Rants section.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Told Shawy what's what in that circle jerk thread 
- I hope he had a great new year!!
- Refers to Tyson Kidd & Cesaro as Kiddsaro :lol*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Cries and begs for sympy on an online forum
From Tumblr
Doesn't know how to cook*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Been involved here in this thread for awhile.
- Likes old-school wrestling like I do
- Would love to see Sting at Wrestlemania again*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Username isn't capitalized
- Now lives on planet earth
- Wait, where did they live before? :side:


----------



## Buttermaker

Legend in these parts
Expanding his imagination to come up with more creative things to say about above users 
Making the fucking grade!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Daddy!
- Nah, just kidding
- But he did give me life on this forum


----------



## Trublez

*Still lives in this thread.
Happy to have seen BLEACH return in this thread even if it was only momentarily.
Also glad that it's a Neeeeeeeeeew Daaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted at exactly 11:00AM
- It is a New Day
- Happy New Year


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

- Nintendo
- Underscore
- Legend


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their name is not Brutus
- Although technically their name is Brutus
- Conflicted


----------



## Tim Legend

now I see how people rack up these huge post counts :lol I'll give it a try 


- Has A badass SMASH graphic in sig
- Has already surpassed me in rep with 340 posts
-Likes New Day...and therefore has good taste 


did I do it right?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Close to the decade mark
- Apparently doesn't know posts in games and trivia don't count towards actual post count
- Is very flattering

Also, yes you did do it right


----------



## Tim Legend

I think I did knew that but forgot... I wasn't sure if that was Rants or some other forum or both but yeah...

- Is at least decent/pretty good at Smash I assume...
- Has two of the most annoying characters in his avi (Dk and Jiggles)
- But also one of the coolest (falco)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Lucha Underground. (Y)

Loves NXT. (Y)

Has been around since 2006 (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't seen any of The Godfather movies
- Lives in Chinlock City
- I beat them to the punch by 2 months


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants another Smash Bros. game.
- Has Jigglypuff in his avi. :mckinney
- Vast majority of his time on here is spent in the non wrestling sections.


----------



## Trublez

*Has a pretty cool username, almost as good as mine. 
Has brunette haired Becky in his sig.
Regular in this thread.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined a month after me

Brought back his old avatar :woo

Has become a regular in this thread, too (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes cherry bomb going by his like for my avatar.
Still has faith in TNA.
Should know I've been a regular in this thread since 2013 tho.* :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wished me a Happy New Year. 

• Should know that I haven't quit doing GFX, I just know that section is dead, and I make things for others still.

• Wants to explode Carol's cherry bomb.


----------



## Trublez

*Never got to post in the GFX section when it was really active.
May or may not have made his current avy.
Knows I would never do such a sick and disgusting thing to Carol. :surprise:*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has been a regular in this thread since it's inception.

Yet, I've only noticed his posts in the last year :hmm

Would love to do very sexual things to Carol.*


----------



## Trublez

*- Should know that I starting posting regularly in this thread around the Autumn/Christmas of 2013 back when Oxi, BLEACH, Sono & MTG used to populate this thread and obviously I've taken breaks from here too. :lol

- Can't wait till the 27th of this month.

- Should know that I don't view Carol in that way and I never have. :cuss:*


----------



## Drago

- Fellow Rollinite
- Really cool user, but...
- would stab you in the back for 5 minutes with Carol Seleme


----------



## Chrome

Fellow Believer (Y)
Won the best Other Wrestling section award
Green username and yellow usertitle


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Best Mod of 2015. :mckinney

Loves feet.

From Chi-Town*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves Kevin Owens.

• Excited for Lucha Underground.

• Has many favorites.


----------



## Trublez

*Loves Dog Ziggler.
Loves New Day.
Loves cherry bomb.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Needs a red username to match the border on his avy
- One of my fave people on WF
- Joined around the time of Wrestlemania 29*


----------



## Pratchett

*- Excellent taste in wrestlers
- Recommended a new book series for me
- Not a very abused member, imo*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Obviously hasn't seen the shit I've gotten in Rants over the last month or so lol
- Hopefully enjoys the books I recommended to him!!
- Gonna hit 4k posts soon*


----------



## Chrome

One of the few people from New Zealand I've seen on here
Roman's Empire has a crush on her
Missed out on all the Shield discussion threads back when we had them


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Ambrose girl would have loved the Shield discussion threads lol.
Loves feet more than I love Carol (true story, brehs :lmao).
Knows the geeks that cry about "circlejerks" and rep are pathetic.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Just wondering what Carol might be saying in that avatar?
- Doesn't like the fact that I posted sigs about Jesus loving metal.
- He's always in Trublez *Bad-dom-bish!**


----------



## Trublez

*








Thinks I was being serious with the Jesus really loves gospel comment. :lmao
Originally from Lebanon. *


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows I'm the official and first lover of Cherry Bomb Carol.

• Fan of censored tits.

• Needs a new Carol smiley.


----------



## Drago

- Really great poster
- With a beautiful sig
- Likes video games


----------



## CJ

*Likes autumn
Likes GFX
Needed help with his avi 

Drago

Totally ninja'd me & I didn't even notice
Loves to make smilies
Loves LU*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Dat sig :zayn3
- Also actually got my vote for best GFX maker.
- Like most people, would make RAW 2 hours again.


----------



## CJ

*Hoping for a Bexecellent year for the Lass Kicker :becky
Fan of Leanna's assets :JLC3
Loves to drink cups of tea, whilst playing cricket 
*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes to stereotype the English.
Shouldn't be so racist.
Wants Becky to start a Lass Licking on Leanna while he watches from the sidelines like a lil...:evil*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- EC3 likes his username
- All round cool guy. 
- Thinks his username is just slightly cooler than mine. :homer2


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'm kidding about the username stuff. 
Probably likes EC3's theme.
Has great wrestling taste going by his 4 favourites.
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wasn't thinking of him being serious about it but who am I to talk about seriousness... I'M NEVER SERIOUS!!!
- Thanks for clarifying what she's saying
- His favorite wrestling promotion is None! Hmmm... never heard of them but I bet, they're pretty good.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is very serious about never being serious...wait what?
- Used to have Jesus loves Metal in his sig
- Apparently that didn't last long


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Can't comprehend simonitro's serious motives.
- Probably plays Smash Bros quite consistently
- Watches WWE mainly for New Day, from what i gather.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of Cesaro
- Upset at his current injury
- Still has Becky to look forward to


----------



## Trublez

*Used to get teased by me and others for having too much posts in this thread.
Now knows that I'm a massive hypocrite. :mj4
Therefore knows I'll start teasing CJ about it. 8*D
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a self proclaimed hypocrite :rileylol
- Knows that a lot of people have a LOT of posts in this thread.
- May well be happy to see Rock at Mania.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Randomly has Antonio in his sig for Cesaro. :sneaky

• Potentially racist username.

• Even though it's all about :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Can blame CJ for that one 
- Knows what my username means :mckinney
- Has been naming quite a few things about me recently.


----------



## Bushmaster

-Chief of the Lynch Mob supposedly 

-nice sig which informs me that CJ in fact makes those types of sigs :Seth

-has amazing taste judging by the main roster favorites


----------



## Allur

Black as fuck
Enjoys murderers
Quite happy about the winter classic result


----------



## Trublez

*From Finland.
Still has a Christmas avy.
No longer has his New Day sig let alone any sig at all.*


----------



## CJ

*Will soon have a 1000 posts in this thread :WTF2
Thinks I'm mean to English people :nah
Needs to start posting in green outside this thread :benson
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has 1400 posts in this thread.
Was really mean to Chelsie Aryn by replacing her with Becky as his side chick a while ago. 
Needs to take his own advice about posting in colour outside this thread. :benson*


----------



## Buttermaker

The famous KerialSiller
Girls on motorcycles are the best type of sigs
Green posting mafucka


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes to fantasy book WCW
- Is getting up there in rep
- Wants Taker to get revenge*


----------



## CJ

*Regular in the PYPT
Counting down the days until her Mania vacation
Got some Titty Master comment in her cp :lol
*


----------



## issyk1

Likes Leanna Decker (who is she?) 
Has lots of rep (nice)
Isnt mean to English people.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Roman Reigns (Y)

Lives in England.

Fan of AJ Styles (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Good poster
Aces & Eights fan
Knows I made my first LU related sig earlier



Spoiler














*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't have a gif in either his sig or avy
- King of graphics (I'd ask you to make me one if I didn't love changing my sig a billion times lol)
- Hit 9k post recently*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Made an awesome looking sig :clap

Hails from the land of TNA PPVs

Top quality poster (Y)

AG:

Closing in on 2,500 posts

Another top quality poster (Y)

Loves to change her sig a thousand times.*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to mod the TNA section.
Should add Big Show to his sig for the lulz.
In another thread said that I was







(Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is awesome (Y)

Apparently doesn't want to do sexual things to Carol

Probably wouldn't mind if I did then







*


----------



## CJ

*Trying to cuckold Trublez :reneelel
Best poster in the TNA section :mckinney
May have trouble making a fav 5 list *


----------



## Lm2

Luchadore fan
Joined 2103
Cool sig


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a badass looking chick in their sig
- Is almost to 3k posts
- Closing in on 8 years on WF wow*


----------



## Lm2

-dean ambrose fan
-usually in rants
Close to 2.5k posts in less then a year, more then me and almost 8.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Cool sig, with a hot looking girl (Y)

Lives in Canada.

Should know that according to Scott Steiner, Canada is Mexico north*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Left me a visitor message just before 
- Isn't afraid to call out the idiots in Rants 
- Is likely counting down the days till Jan 27*


----------



## CJ

*Accepts topless Dean rep :chlol
Friendly poster :mckinney
Loves the colour purple*


----------



## Trublez

*Will probably have to make me a Chelsie Aryn & Carol Seleme sig one day. :wink2:
Never even contemplated adding any Decker smilies lol.
Just reminded me that he's an Ivelisse fan when he posted that LU graphic. :lol







*



CJ said:


> *Trying to cuckold Trublez :reneelel
> *


----------



## CJ

*Knows I don't make GFX anymore :shrug
Knows there actually is an unofficial Decker smilie








Will fight Deadman's Hand if he touches Carol :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Great taste in women.
Probably cares more about Decker's tits than making any smilies of her. :lmao
Doesn't make GFX anymore. kay*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to replace Carol with Chelsie
Creator of the boobsplex gif :yay
Probably has the most posts on my visitor wall *


----------



## Lm2

Great taste in women
Sig is sexy
Over 9 posts


----------



## Trublez

*Probably still hasn't watched that match. :side:
Should know that I just want her to be Carol's sidekick or at the very most Carol's partner in crime. :rileylol
Got turned off by Velvet Sky when she started dating Bully Ray. :lmao

Edit:

Has some fitness chick in his sig that sorta looks like Carmella.
Had a feud with BULLY back in the day.
May like hockey.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows it was that awful half sleeve she got :goaway
Wants to see a Carol/Chelsie tagteam bama4
Got ninja'd for like the 1000th time :lose*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't like tattooed chicks.
Gets ninja'd just as much as me. :quimby
Should know that because I'm a greddy fuck I now want a Carol, Chelsie AND Tianna threesome. :sodone*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is gonna have to deal without Carol. :cudi

A self-admitted greedy fuck.

King of Green Text.*


----------



## Trublez

*Threatening to still Carol from me. :woah
Has a username that references multiple things.
Knows I'm greedy.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Better back off from Carol :cudi

Getting closer & closer to 5,000 posts

Misses Beth Phoenix *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is like 400 posts ahead of me
- Yet I have more points somehow?
- Has never had Nutella*


----------



## Trublez

*Getting closer to 3000 posts.
Probably anticipating the 27th just as much as he did for Christmas day as a kid.
Can have Carol but SELEME however belongs to me and ME ONLY!!! :kobe9

Ninja'd me while I was looking for some damn pics.
Has more points than DH because she posts in more sections that don't add up postcount.
Wants Dean to motorboat her titties. :lmao*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sounds fair :justsayin

Full bar of rep (Y)

Is probably liked by Seabs.*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- friend of Trublez
- follows Lucha Underground
- I imagine his username is a reference to poker... or Aces & Eights... or Taker... or two or more of these


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lita fan
- Joined the same year as I am
- Fired by Scott Steiner*


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Reigns retains tonight
Fellow member of the FEET World Order :drose
Nash & HBK fan


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a very smug looking Diesel in his sig
- It saddens me that he hates John Cena, but he loves Dean, Seth & Roman so I can ignore it 
- One of the few Sheamus fans on WF

EDIT:

Chrome

- Is a sneaky ninja mod
- Always reps me with feet gifs
- Stacy Keibler fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I was sorta fan of John Cena back then but got fed up. However, sometimes I'm a fan depends on the feud... for example, I wanted John Cena to destroy Rob Van Dam and rip his head off. If Cena feuds with Daniel Bryan again, you'd know who I want to win.
- At least, we have so many things in common.
- Wonder if she likes some of the 80's and 90's wrestlers that I usually post.*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

I'm only certain on the last of these three...

- listens to Iron Maiden
- enjoys the odd recreational bowl
- likes feet that haven't seen running water for quite some time


----------



## Chrome

Posts a lot in the Entertainment section
Was fired by Scott Steiner
Is here and there


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- I like that Trish tickling Lita's feet cartoon pic that he reps me all the time 
- a fellow connoisseur of lady feet
- humbled this forum's only Loudon Wainwright fan, nay, the world's only Loudon Wainwright fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

- a connoisseur of the connoisseur in proper appendages

- knows I know where here and there happens to be

- likes cartoon feet :mj


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- on a Fassbinder kick
- was recently on a Bergman kick
- sends you the kind of rep that makes you re-evaluate your priorities in life


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has foot fetish :nice
- He reps sometimes with amazing photos
- Should return the favor when I can*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Only one dude, but digs the Two Dudes w/Attitude

- fWo member; knows that means a comment about women's feet is frequently brought up itt

- no doubt watches numerous Yokozuna squash matches b/c they're AWESOME


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a weird but interesting sig
- Hayley Williams fan
- Fellow Zayn fan :fuckyeah


----------



## Chrome

CJ made him his sig
Hopes Becky becomes Divas champion sometime this year
Cesaro and Zayn appear to be his favorites


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Have probably viewed most WWE Divas and TNA Knockouts feet on wikifeet
- Bulls fan
- Uses Google Chrome, duh!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Goes through a lot of sigs.
- Fan of Nash and Michaels as a team
- Likes feet, clearly.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- @Vague Katti agrees with me about their username
- their Sig really is awesome
- Jolly ole Englisman


----------



## Trublez

*Probably makes those gif avatars himself.
Hasn't got me on his friend list for some reason. :hmm
Has the 5th most amount of posts in this thread.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is now on my friends list. :bosstrips
- Chief of the Seleme Mob.
- Enjoys Sasha, Cesaro and Rollins. :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ

*Decided to keep the Antonio :cesaro
Now friends with Trublez :wee-bey
Knows there's a lot of Mobs around here :rileylol*


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Likes gingers 

Makes people sigs

Yeah


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie, not that there is anything wrong with that
- Welcome
- 3 years younger than I on this forum


----------



## SMetalWorld

BlackoutLAS:

*- We're on the Austin-Train
- Or Geeze Train
- Location: UK*

Make_The_Grade:

*- Friendly guy
- Likes a lot of games
- Super Smash Bros.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also a friendly guy.
- Thinks Diesel was the best incarnation of Kevin Nash
- Will probably be very interested in the main event of RAW tonight.


----------



## Trublez

*Loved Until Dawn so may be a fan of other story based games like The Walking Dead or The Wolf Among Us.
Removed New Day from his favourite list probably because he thinks they're getting stale. 
Didn't actually win a vote to become the Chief of the Lynch Mob, at least according to CJ. :hmm*


----------



## CJ

*Knows @Chief of the Lynch Mob has no official mandate :becky
Not a fan of Bronies
Has recently become more active in the celeb section :yay*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New Leanna Decker avatar
- Seems to have given the honor for Becky Lynch to @Chief of the Lynch Mob?
- Hey, at least, you still have one awesome red-head.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Now has a grey name
- Was probably slightly miffed about Neville winning breakout star of the year.
- Knows that i appreciate CJ's concerns and am presently constructing a charter. :becky


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is online right now
- Big fan of NXT
- Doesn't have a grey name


----------



## CJ

*One of the few non premium members with an animated avi :mckinney
Still a New Day fan
Loves video games*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

spells color incorrectly. 

needs to change his username colour.


part of the redhead revolution.


----------



## CJ

*Uses American English







:tripsscust
Thinks I'm part of the Redhead Revolution :confused
Likes muffins a bit too much :woah
*


----------



## Buttermaker

Previously went by a different handle that I just cant put my finger on right now
Threw me some of that rep recently which I promptly bobbled but recovered to make the catch
Good fella, definitely not a fart smella


----------



## Trublez

*Thinking of "why2cj".
Probably not wasting his time by watching shitty ass RAW.
Remembers me back when I was that KerialSiller geek. :lmao*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Not watching RAW (Y)

Use to go by KerialSiller.

Currently online.*


----------



## DeeGirl

- LU fan

- A fan of Sonic the hedgehog if that avi is anything to go by

- Has been on WF for almost 3 years


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Rocky fan (Y)

Lives in the UK

Formerly knows as StupidSexyFlanders*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I honestly thought his username was Den Spark, not Den's Park lol
- Rocky fan
- Making a name for themselves!

EDIT:

Deadmans Hand

- Ninja'ed me :no:
- Using (Y) a lot in his posts in here hehe
- Didn't seem too happy about the NJPW news that came out earlier*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'm not happy about the NJPW news :mj2

Got ninja'd by me :no:

Almost at 2,500 posts :woo.*


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks Cena sucks.
Is hopefully cheered up by that NSFW Carol rep I sent him.
HBK fan.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that Carol brightens my day up all the time









Will be getting some rep from me soon.

Cesaro fan :JLC3*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Just repped me with Dean woohoo 
- Just got rep in return 
- Was probably as confused as me to hear that Ziggler got beaten by a jobber on Raw lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thanks for the rep! 

Should know that I didn't see RAW last night, so I wouldn't know that Ziggler lost :draper2

Got my vote for Nicest Member in the WF Awards (Y)*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thank you!! Though sometimes I think being nice on WF is a lost cause lol...
- Has WWE faves, but doesn't watch much WWE
- Has made me want to rep you again but I can't lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is probably happy, since it seems like Ambrose laid out Owens.

Only a couple of months until she goes to Mania 32.

Has posts worth reading.*


----------



## Aizen

* Has also post worth reading but not b/c of what rep says.

* His body might not be ready to hold such excitement anymore for the upcoming new season of LU. They are killing everyone with all the wait. :lol

* It's a cool guy with a nice list of favorites with the exception of the Usos. :side:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't like the Usos lol
- Has an interesting avy
- Obviously has great posts considering how much rep compared to how many posts *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- AMBROSE GIRL!!! After one day, I do miss you!
- Loved the segment with Dean destroying Kevin Owens
- Can't wait for the Royal Rumble PPV*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I still need to spread more rep around before I can rep you again!
- Should know I love any segment with Dean in it, even if he's getting beaten up lol
- I wonder if he's gonna cycle through all his faves for his sig this year?*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Posts in purple now.

• Takes risque photos.

• Has probably rode on the Buckleberry Ferry.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Anime
- Joined on May of 2014
- Like always Justice and Love will prevail *


----------



## CJ

*Religious
Likes Metal
Fan of Diesel :WTF2*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- His username is his initials 
- He doesn't like Diesel
- He doesn't surrender, not even a little bit


----------



## Buttermaker

Still in this place, and he's flexin 
Still has three things to say to users, come and test him
Lurking the forum waiting to post again bitch you next to us


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He opened this thread.
- From Canada :nice
- Likes baseball*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just got offline
- Likes Diesel, that's rare
- Not into flippy stuff


----------



## Buttermaker

The time has come, duh duh duh to post in this thread 
Make the grade, is a beauty they said 
How can you sleep when Make the grade is posting.


(To the tune of Beds are Burning by Midnight Oil)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Baseball fan
- Originator of this thread (Thank you so much)
- Scott Hall fan :applause


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Praises Becky Lynch
- Praises Scott Hall
- Praises Taker's Revenge


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thinks I'm scary when I get angry!
- Should know that I'm gentle but get carried away with my emotions especially when I see my mom mad about this country.
- Still a cool person to chat with
Bonus: Should know, I'm calmed down now*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A firecracker
- Don't get on their bad side
- Was interested in knowing if black people are racist


----------



## Vox Machina

• Never dares to be sour.

• Claps for the world famous two-time champs.

• Feels the powah.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very kind
- Has a good sence of humor
- Friend


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I'm not racist
- Another thing, I have sense of curiosity but without any bad intentions
- He's still trying to make the grade.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's alright I was only kidding
- Is not racist which is good
- Highly curious, I can relate


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Appreciate that he's joking! 
- Glad he understood
- Should know that I had a bad day but things are better now.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Was upset this afternoon....?
Was only kidding earlier with Make the Grade
Like Brent and Lacy on the classic canadian television show Corner Gas I can cut the sexual tension between those two with a knife


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a BTB thread
- From Canada
- Fan of hip hop.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fan of 2/3 of The Shield
- Finds themselves more attracted to Becky when she's upset
- Apparently been alive since the dark ages


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Asking Scott Steiner for advice... okay!
- Plays Smash Bros and wonder which character he selects.
- Perhaps, he selects Sonic and Deadman's Hand would be Robotnik*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should have seen how long it took for me to break kayfabe
- Should check my avy for most frequently used characters
- Deadman's Hand would then be a trophy


----------



## Buttermaker

A mysterious young man to say the least
Would like to see him venture out more in the real world and not worry about other people opinions, henceforth eliminating his shyness 
Enjoys Pokemon, probably played red on the game boy colour


----------



## Gandhi

- Baseball fan
- Doesn't like The Miz
- Doesn't like John Morrison


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Likes soccer
2. Is from Cairo, Egypt.
3. Has been on here for 4 years.*_


----------



## Gandhi

- Call football _"soccer"_
- Is from Orlando in America
- Has been on this site for 5 years


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that the thread about saying negative things about Lebanon has a reason behind it.
- Would you like to pay for all your services and never get them like water, electricity, and many other resources?
- Or when you see your parents always pissed off in Lebanon but when they leave it, LE GASP!!! They are happier?*


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably lives in a shitty place in Lebanon, unlike the nice places in Lebanon
- Still chooses to spam this thread by not posting 3 things about above posters
- Might not know that such shitholes exist in his precious Canada as well


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably, he hasn't lived in Lebanon as long as I am to know the experience
- Thinks that people should follow the rules of this thread.
- He's still fat.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Calls me fat because I have some label on my profile even though I'm pretty damn skinny
- Is actually fat according to the images he posts of himself
- Hasn't been around all of Lebanon, and doesn't know that I'm not denying his experiences but he seems to be oblivious to the fact that not all of Lebanon is like this, atleast according to Lebanese friends I have


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's thinner than I am
- Should know that many friends of mine are leaving Lebanon or are planning to leave... maybe, he heard of few but if you read a lot of my Lebanese friends, they're shitting all over the country. How would you like to be called a Satanist just for the fact you have long hair?
- Only recommendation from me is go for a vacation in Lebanon but NEVER live there... as a friend, I'm telling you this.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably doesn't know that almost everybody from every nation has a large population of people who shit on their own country
- Doesn't know that I've been called a satanist for having long hair before in Egypt & Kuwait from dumb people, who you know, exist worldwide
- Might enjoy living in Kuwait or Arabian Gulf countries (excluding Saudi Arabia)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I lived in Kuwait... actually, I was born there.
- Repped me with the word "Habibi"
- Wonder what other places he has visited.*


----------



## Gandhi

OWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

YOU WERE IN KUWAIT NYUGGA!?!?!? YOU WERE BORN THERE LIKE I WAS?!?!?!?!?

a7aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! I miss Kuwait 

- Doesn't know that I've been to Canada
- Doesn't know that I've been to France
- Doesn't know that I've been to the UAE


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Misses Kuwait
- Been to France
- Have been to many places, I assume*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't think Oz is the best Kevin Nash.

• Likes Sheamus for some reason.

• Does the Diesel fist in real life.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Close to 20k points
- Doesn't like Sheamus, for good reason.
- Might have played Town of Salem before.


----------



## CJ

*Closing in on 2000 posts :nice
From North West England
Has 17 WF friends :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Used to make iMPACT WOW threads.
Finally went premium 3 years after joining this site.
Wishes Becky was booked as badass as Ivelisse in LU.*


----------



## CJ

*Used to be a regular in my Impact threads :JLC3
Wants New Day to drop all the Bronie nonsense
Wants to see Steph get put through the announce table :rileyclap
*


----------



## Kenny

- becky mark
- great dude
- magpies fan


----------



## CJ

*Always has topnotch avi/sig combos
Regular in the PYPT
Got my vote for Best Sports poster :yay
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow king of this thread
- In fact now has the most posts in it
- Respectful


----------



## Buttermaker

Cant accept the fact that he is no longer the undisputed king of the name three things thread
A fan of the humorous New Day trio
Centers his sig, because that's just how it should be done


----------



## Trublez

*Probably negs every douchebag with an uncentered sig.
Reaching the 1000 points mark.
WCW fan.*


----------



## CJ

*Slowly making his way to 5000 posts
Likes leather clad chicks on motorbikes
Would probably like to see Kurt get one last WWE run :angle
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From the same land mass as Becky :becky
- Excited about the potential of an Egyptian Assassin's Creed.
- Is not to be confused with Carl from GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Trublez

*Owns a PS4 like myself.
Likes chicks with orange hair.
Is part of a mob so probably owns tons of pitchforks. :side:*


----------



## Kenny

- nice avy
- great sig
- nice guy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Normally has pretty NSFW sigs
- Their sig isn't working for me
- But their avy is


----------



## CJ

*Likes a drink every now & then
Supports a football team that is unlikely to get relegated this year
Wears a lot of suits

MTG
Likes to ninja people 
American
Used to have the most posts itt
*


----------



## Kenny

- supports a relegated team
- cool dude
- biggest becky mark i know


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Beaten by just a few milliseconds
- Shortest username here
- Editing post as I type this

- Ninja'd me after I Ninja'd CJ
- Now their avy isn't working for me
- Been here for over a decade


----------



## Kenny

- likely to be ninjad 
- new day fan
- joined in 2013


----------



## Trublez

*Makes really short posts to prevent himself from getting ninja'd.
Always has a NSFW sig.
Knows I ALWAYS mention that.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Trying to save the Tell The Truth thread
- One of the rare times we're online at the same time
- Agreed with Cat in the Post Your Picture thread

- The first person, besides BLEACH, to neg me
- It's alright we all make mistakes
- We're still friends


----------



## Kenny

- asks scott steiner for advice
- makes the grade
- 2013 user


----------



## Trublez

*Carrying on with the quick short posts ITT.
Probably browses bootyoftheday.co fairly regularly. :evil
Lives a 12 hour plane flight away from me.
*


Make_The_Grade said:


> - The first person, besides BLEACH, to neg me
> - It's alright we all make mistakes
> - We're still friends


I think that was honestly a forum glitch because when I checked neither of the "I approve" and "I disapprove" buttons were even selected and I'm not sure how that's even possible. If it was a simple case of me accidently hitting the neg button then I'd understand.


----------



## CJ

*Likes to pretend his negs are forum glitches :WTF2
Lives in the 2nd best part of the UK
Founder member of the Carol Seleme fan club :rileyclap
*


----------



## Kenny

- BECKY MARK
- doesnt like mcclaren
- might know i have to spread rep still


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A real fan of boobies I can relate
- A real fan of booties I can also relate
- A real fan of women in general again the feeling is mutual


----------



## CJ

*Likes women
Likes boobs
Likes booties*


----------



## Kenny

- might like my rep
- likes redheads
- dislikes mcclaren


----------



## CJ

*Knows I liked it :mckinney
Will probably like what I send him in a few hours :nikki
Lives on the other side of the world
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably liked the rep I sent him of Leanna Decker wearing nothing accept for her Chuck Taylors.
Hasn't had a Chelsie Aryn sig/avy for a while.
Now knows the first time I accidently negged him was just me being clumsly on my smartphone but the second time probably was a forum glitch as I'm not dumb enough to accidently click "I dissaprove" on my freakin' LAPTOP without noticing it. :draper2*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Tried to like Eva as a performer but knows that she's just... bad.
- Knows that me owning a load of pitchforks is alright as i'm just a keen farmer. :side:
- Has been throwing out red rep by accident.


----------



## CJ

*Probably owns a brand new combine harvester :chlol
Probably wondered why I was posting sigs on his visitor wall :lol
Great poster :mckinney*


----------



## Buttermaker

Unfamiliar with farming terms perhaps? Or maybe a cultural difference
Seems like a beauty of an individual for sure 
Enjoys posting in this excellent thread


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Is a big fan of Scott Hall.
2. Is from Canada one of my favorite places in the world.
3. Loves baseball. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Buffy The Vampire Slayer
- Paige fan
- Becky Lynch fan*


----------



## Bushmaster

-dislikes RVD more than any wrestler :drake1

-most likely happy at the possibilities of Nakamura vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose or Reigns

-Been on this forum for about a decade


----------



## CJ

*Colored username & usertitle :nice
Sig by me :JLC3
Likes video games *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Loves the color Orange.
2. Posts on the Celebs section regularly.
3. Loves Leanna Decker!! :mark:*_


----------



## CJ

*Loves the Buffy the Vampire Slayer tv show :agree:
Regular in the celeb thread :JLC3
Big fan of AJ Lee
*


----------



## Buttermaker

Cleared the air over the Combine Harvester situation
Fan of red headed girls
Collecting those points like a boss


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. His favorite wrestling promotion/organization is WWF.
2. His favorite sports team is The Boston Red Sox.
3. One of his favorite musicians is Wu Tang Clan.
*_


----------



## Trublez

*Lives in the celeb thread.
One of the more objective users on here.
Hasn't changed his sig for like a year but I don't blame him as its awesome.*


----------



## CJ

*Needs to be on the lookout for the return of Chelsie 
Great guy, great friend :mckinney
Likes chicks from Brazil
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably watched TNA's debut show on Pop TV or whatever its called.
Only stans for models that do nude shoots (& I don't blame him).
May or may not have seen have seen the new dark skin available on WF.
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has trouble repping people
- Introduced me to a very lovely lady
- Was once in a feud with Cat


----------



## Lm2

Seems to be a Nintendo fan
Has a awesome sig
Joined 2013


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Username isn't capitalized
- Been here for almost 8 years
- The second of their kind


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I have no issue repping people.
Knows I'm spreading rep urgently to get back to him for that accidental neg.
Nintendo fan.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A real pal
- I wonder what his relationship with Cat is like now
- Just got offline


----------



## CJ

*Pals with @Trublez
Hopefully accepts my friend request :fingerscrossed
Regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## 751161

Knows how to perk me up on a shit day when I open up my rep page to be greeted with Leanna Decker.

Became better at GFX than me, because I stopped trying and got too busy, and then I just half-assed everything I ever made when I opened PS. He won't ever admit he's better, mind you. As he's too nice of a guy

One of my longest buddies on here, and just in general one of the nicest members I've ever come across online. Would love to buy him a drink some day or let him buy me a drink because I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## Trublez

*Used to make GFX way back when I first joined. :mckinney
Knows CJ is an extremely nice guy. 
Really really loved GTA V. :lol*



Make_The_Grade said:


> - I wonder what his relationship with Cat is like now


*We've been cool for the last 2 years. My feud with her honestly feels like a lifetime ago and I don't think she even remembers it now.* :lol


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm nice :WTF2
Probably liked the Chelsie pis :side:
Likes to spread :ellen*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*-Likes Leanna Decker

-Is located in the "Land of no surrender" (must be frightening)

-Has a lovely signature *


----------



## CJ

*Knows it's apparently the safest region in the UK :wee-bey
Used to be known as ShadowZiggy
Wants to see Becky win the title :becky
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Friend request accepted
- Well recognized throughout the forum
- Makes GFX


----------



## Trublez

*Friendly guy.
Still a New Day fan. (Y)
Probably also wonders why the hell its always Xavier that gets put through a table by those sick, disgusting Dudley's. :cuss:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is also friendly
- Chooses the power of positivity
- Is right about the third


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Almost at 350 posts
- Probably wasn't too happy to see Chris Jericho insult New Day
- Posts in this thread loads!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has posts worth reading (And I'm not just posting that, because her rep says it)

Happy that Dean retained.

Hates SJWs (not that I blame her) *


----------



## Chrome

Excited for the 2nd season of LU
Doesn't blame AG for hating SJW's
Is in Chinlock City


----------



## Donnie

Is a great Mod

Been here since 2012

Has 16 thousand posts


----------



## CJ

*Refuses to use any browsers other than Google Chrome
Big fan of the Bulls
Likes dames with pretty feet

Donnie

Ninja'd me :no:
Big KO fan
Still on the lone road*


----------



## Donnie

CJ 

Got Ninjad by me (Sorry Dude)

Lives in the land of no surrender (Might have to visit one day)

Is a Becky Fan


----------



## Buttermaker

For some reason I feel like this is the first time I've seen this poster 
Probably is a quality poster 
Potentially watching Repo Games right now just like me.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Isn't from Winnipeg you idiot, but instead Manitoba
- Scott Hall fan
- About to hit 1600 posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Stole the Jericho reference i was going to make 
- Loves Dean's current character.
- It's currently the afternoon where she is.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Great minds think alike re the Jericho thing!  (lol I can't even mention Winnipeg without referencing him :lol)
- Was probably glad Becky won on Raw, but then not so happy Charlotte beat her up
- Great sig*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes aggressive Dean.
Is a Shield fangirl.
Knows the face Dean makes in the 2nd gif in her sig legit cracks me up. :lmao







*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*1. Loves the goddess Carol Seleme.
2. He is a university student.
3. His favorite wrestler is Jay Lethal. :drose
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know Dean's face cracks me up too 
- Has been posting in this thread more regularly lately
- Will be getting some more rep from me sometime soon!

EDIT: BTheVampireSlayer ninja'ed me!

- Ninja'ed me :no:
- Posts in red and italics
- Yay AJ in the sig <3*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got some rep from me 
- Claims to be WF's biggest Ambrose fan, and i won't doubt that.
- Likes Civilization :dance


----------



## Trublez

*Probably liked the rep I sent him earlier.
Video game fan.
Swiss superman fan.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that it was very much appreciated, and he would receive some back if i could right now.
- UpUpDownDown viewer.
- Part of the Cesaro World Order. :cesaro


----------



## CJ

*Chief of the Lynch Mob








Got some Becky rep from me earlier :becky
Wants to see Charlotte & Ric Flair get their asses kicked by Becky :yay *


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Becky being booked like a pushover sucks.

Also knows she needs to develop a bit of a mean streak and just beat the living shit out of Charlotte one day.
Sent me some Chelsie rep earlier. :banderas*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Left me one of my favourite kinds of Dean as rep - Dean in a beanie!!
- Posted part of my sig in the funny wrestling pics thread :lol
- Will be recieving Carol rep from me, looking for a good pic as I type this *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has Dean's back.

is stacked.

definitely not whack.


----------



## CJ

*Likes to stick things between Leanna Decker's legs :surprise:
Add THE to his username :aries2
Has like 300 WF friends :WTF2*


----------



## Donnie

Shiv

Still has a GOAT Sig

Is probably still investigating the Dana Brooke Photos 

Will mark for Bryan/Nakamura

CJ

Ninjad me in revenge 

Likes Red Heads 

Has a wonderful Sig


----------



## Trublez

*Probably doesn't like Ambrose Girl's sig. :lol
Devastated by Rusev's current booking right now.
Dislikes Dog Ziggler.*


----------



## Donnie

Now knows AG's sig does break my heart a little 

Has a killer Sig

Possibly dislikes Ziggler too?


----------



## Trublez

*Should see this post. :lol
On the lone road.
Probably can't believe AJ styles has finally signed with the WWE.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Loves the Glamazon, Beth Phoenix.
2. Loves to type in the green color.
3 His former username was BigBy Wolf. 
*_


----------



## CJ

*On the way to 5000 posts
Good taste in women :mckinney
Fan of the Lass Kicker :becky
*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes Ivelisse.
But likes Becky more because RACISM!!! (jk) 
Leanna though, is his #1 girl.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows of my fondness for redheads :becky
Used to be in the red, but is now probably liked by Seabs :yay
Actually found a username he likes enough to keep :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Discovered Leanna around the same time I discovered Carol which is a funny coincidence.
Used to love Velvet Sky the way he loves Leanna right now. :lol
Now knows I don't actually hate Drake, I just found the quote extremely funny. Hell I played this song nonstop in the summer of 2012.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Velvet was just a passing fad :goaway
Likes to listen to Drake while he's obeying the UK traffic laws :rileylel
Should probably go check out this Tianna G thread someone just posted :side:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Tianna Gregory is the shit. (Y)
Fan of Leanna "D" just like I'm a fan of Carol "S". :lol
Stops at red lights when he plays GTA. Its ok, man. *


----------



## CJ

*Knows I usually crash into the lights :chlol
Knows I got wedged between a pole & a wall in an online GTA race once 
Peer pressured me into changing my avatar before Christmas *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Isn't good at GTA apparently :lol
- Is all about those redheads, or maybe just Leanna
- Currently has the most simple sig I've seen him have*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm a boss at Hangman's Noose from GTA IV
Dyes her hair red like a boss :done
Likes to change her sig often*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably finds driving easier in GTA 5 compared to 4.

Alternates his profile between Becky and Leanna.

Generally changes his sig on a monthly basis but keeps avatars for much much and I mean MUCH more longer.* :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*1. A great friend of mine.
2. Loves a goddess that is in his sign in Carol Seleme.
3. Is a great person on here.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Charisma Carpenter fan
- B the Vampire Slayer was a kick ass show
- Wonder if he find Eliza Dushku hot like I do.
Bonus: Thanks for the rep *


----------



## Lm2

Likes Kevin nash
Been here since 2006
Cool sig


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A legendmaker.

Cool sig.

Lives in Canada.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Feels no sympathy for WWE's situation after John Cena's injury
- Will probably get a new sig when LU returns
- Just liked my post about SJW's lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I think SJWs are annoying.

Is pissed at the idea of Del Rio still being US Champion.

Is sad that a lot of her favorites are out for Mania. :sad:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably enjoyed Wrestle Kingdom 10
- Fan of Naito
- Is getting ready for LU2*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with some Dean recently 
- But I still can't rep him back 
- Made a rants thread about Lebanon*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- To let you know, I got a bit frustrated about something that went all out... now, calmer.
- Well, be waiting her rep patiently... no rush.
- Happy that you liked you rep *


----------



## Trublez

*Hates the yes chant.
Glad Ziggler lost on Raw.
Apparently made a rants thread which I haven't read yet. opcorn*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Made his avatar worse. :gameover

• Made his signature better. :wow

• Is awesome.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is that from the movie Hero?
- Loves the Japanese culture
- Has 6772 posts... not bad!*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows where my sig comes from.

• Gets the Diesel theme stuck in my head.

• Fan of THE MAN. :Cocky


----------



## Trublez

*Closing in on 20,000 points.
Still does GFX on the downlow.
Doesn't like subtitles apprarently. :mj*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know I love subtitles, I just prefer the red subtitled version.

• Likes Carol licking lollipops. :mj

• Likes women in yellow.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes women in red
- Likes AJ Lee perhaps
- Thought at first, your sig was Tales of a Geisha yet, I haven't watched that so, I concluded, it's Hero.*


----------



## Trublez

*HATES Lebanon.
Should know I've just read his rants thread and it was funny as fuck. :lmao
Probably wouldn't want to smoke weed with RVD.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a new sig and again it's nicely laid out!
- Is posting a lot in this thread lately
- Likes it when Carol wears yellow*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Her sexuality is Ambrose. :ambrose4

• Taking my facts about Trublez. :wtf

• Wants to rock back and forth with Dean.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- It's the 3rd time today that I'm writing about.
- Seems pretty cool
- Perhaps, watches a lot of Anime.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Cos I'm using WF's new dark theme, his font colour is hard to read now cos it blends into the grey background
- Despite the fact he dislikes John Cena, he's not a douche about his injury which is nice to see (Y)
- Didn't like John Morrison for whatever reason lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably stares at her own sig because Dean sticks his tongue out.

• Using the new dark theme.

• Is somehow an "abused" member on here. :drake1


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Avi has changed back.
- Initials are the same as a brand of cheap vodka over here in the UK.
- Consistent presence in this thread :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has both brunette and orange haired Becky represented in his sig & avy
- Got CJ to make his sig
- Is close to 1900 posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Changed her sig, to another Ambrose one of course. :ambrose3
- Will likely be able to see Dean vs Jericho live.
- Enjoys shopping.


----------



## CJ

*Getting closer & closer to 2000 posts (Y)
Has an awesome sig :rileyclap
El Jefe of all WF's Becky Lynch fans :bow*


----------



## Gandhi

- Never had any problems with teachers
- Wants Stardust to be Cody again
- Likes onion Hula Hoops


----------



## Lm2

United Fan
From Egypt
Use to be in the "Jobbers Group"


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I was ever in that shitty 2012 _"Jobbers Group"_
- Used to have the username CHODE
- Canadian


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Never backs down from anyone
- Had a back and forth with Simonitro
- Is still suspicious of me


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has raised suspicion from Gandhi
- One of the few people i see with underscores in their name
- This is definitely his favourite thread.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably would love to see the main roster going to NXT instead the other way around.
- Can't wait for Sami Zayn to return.
- He'd probably love to see Daniel Bryan return (But for me, I'd rather see him after the rumble or at Fastlane. It won't be cool for the Rumble to be hijacked because of him for the 3rd time in a row)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not a fan of Cena
- But admitted to being upset at his injury
- Had a back and forth with Gandhi


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Megaman fan
- Chooses the Wii Female Trainer... I wonder why? 
- Probably a fan of Game and Watch man because he is awesome!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Raises a fair point about the potential Bryan hijacking
- Probably scared about the WWE potentially ruining Nakamura
- Probably also wishes that the WWE was similar to how it was when some of his favourites were around.


----------



## CJ

*Probably likes Christian Metal
Changes his sig like once a month
Really hates RVD

Craig

Ninja'd me :no:
Makes interesting threads
Regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Plugged his own GFX work earlier. :rileylol
- Also has an awesome sig. :zayn3
- Went wild in the celeb pics posting thread today.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Liked my last post
- Excited about some of the NJPW guys coming to NXT or WWE
- Wonder what's his opinion about Cena's injury*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably wouldn't be overly keen on Bryan coming back 
- Should know that i am quite sad about Cena's injury as it's never nice to see someone get injured regardless of who it is, and it will definitely hurt Wrestlemania.
- Might agree that Hornswoggle is the worst person currently employed by the WWE.


----------



## CJ

*Caught me plugging my gfx work








Knows WWE needs to make this Becky render public








Knows Hornswoggle is lucky to still have a job ut*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes posts a lot
- Makes assumptions a lot
- Is online almost a lot


----------



## CJ

*Finally made it to 350 posts
Has recently become more active
Seems to like this thread
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will likely make it to the big 10k posts before too long.
- Will also appreciate this Becky render









- Holds some great views on wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Joined WF the month before me
- But has less posts than me
- Loves Becky no matter what colour hair she has*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a new avatar that matches her font color preference.

• Should know that everyone loves Becky. kada

• Doesn't appreciate my many Lord of the Rings references about her because New Zealand.


----------



## Trublez

*Likes making sexual innuendos about lollipops.
Changed his sig/avy right after I did. :hmm
Watches Docter Who?*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his sig :whoo
Dropped the red border :MAD
Has recently become super active in the Celeb thread :fuckyeah*


----------



## Donnie

Awesome poster

Is the king of this thread

Needs to check his CP


----------



## CJ

*Does like Lana :rusevyes
AJ Styles fan :mckinney
Hopes WWE uses him to his full potential*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made my new av for me 
- Would have so many more posts if Games & Trivia posts counted haha
- Will be getting some rep from me sometime soon*


----------



## CJ

*Knows my post count would probably double if all my posts counted :rileylel
Makes use of the ignore feature
Likes American candy bars :mckinney*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- repped some material that could get me into strife.
- would like to do things to Leanna Decker
- a fellow savorer of fine reds


----------



## Buttermaker

Mafucka has been patrolling these boards for a while now. 
Mafucka is unknown to this mafucka
Mafucka is probably a good mafucka


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*OP for this thread. :bow

More posts than points.

Taker fan. (Y)*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still using his creepy Eggman avatar.

• Excited for LU.

• Fan of the jet flying, limousine riding Nature Boy. :flairdance


----------



## Mox Girl

*- New sig and av!
- Uses lots of LOTR references cos I'm a Kiwi lol
- Has no location listed*


----------



## y2prsn

1) Is a girl who needs to get laid.
2) Allows good looks to compensate for good wrestling talent.
3) Seems like shes only been watching wrestling less than 2 years!


----------



## Gandhi

- Seems to be mostly accurate about his statements about Ambrose Girl
- Joined WrestlingForum back in 2004, yet only had literally 20 posts
- Actually was able to predict that Paige would turn heel on Charlotte


----------



## Chrome

DBZ fan
Has a soccer player I've never heard of in his avy
Rants regular again


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has done a great job at being a mod so far (Y)
- Hasn't repped me with feet for a bit :lol
- 16,500 posts exactly



y2prsn said:



1) Is a girl who needs to get laid.
2) Allows good looks to compensate for good wrestling talent.
3) Seems like shes only been watching wrestling less than 2 years!

Click to expand...

Your deduction skills are terrible, considering I've been watching wrestling since 1999. As for the first point, lol, you know nothing!*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- loves Ambrose
- has a fair bit of Ambrose related items
- I'm sure she's aware that Brian Pillman was superior to Dean Ambrose in every conceivable way.


----------



## Chrome

Ambrose Girl:

Just repped her some more feet just because
Been watching wrestling since '99
Wears glasses

eyebrowmorroco:

Ninja'd me
Thinks Pillman is better than Ambrose
He'll have been here 10 years in August


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- cares for all things Chicago
- keeps his fingers crossed that DRose stays healthy for the Bulls to advance out of the East.
- may like the musical; there's a smorgasbord of booted feet.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Named after couple of hairs above the eyes.
- here and there
- He's probably behind me as we speak.*


----------



## Donnie

Big Daddy Cool fan

Hates RVD

Been here since 2006


----------



## Chrome

Is on team Fist Bump
Owens mark
Hopes to ride a tank one day


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with a feet gif I don't think he's repped me with before
- Everytime I see his av, it reminds me of CM Punk
- I just realised Stacy Keibler's feet are showing in his sig lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Appreciates that I do admit not liking seeing Cena getting injured especially in a critical timing for the WWE.
- Her sexuality is Ambrose
- Everytime I would have a chance to rep her, she'd gonna love the many Ambroses that I'm gonna send her. *


----------



## Donnie

AG!

Awesome poster 

Fan of that lunatic Dean Bloody Ambrose 

Is going to WM32 (Hopefully it actually happens and every wrestler on the roster stays healthy)

EDIT simonitro Nijad me

Seems like a nice guy

Not happy Cena is hurt

Hates Ziggler (Welcome to the club)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thank you for calling me a nice guy... appreciate it.
- An awesome poster and has common interests when it comes to wrestlers.
- Perhaps, prefers the bigger guys than small ones in wrestling.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Two Dudes With Attitude.

Bows down to the ruler of the world, Sid. :bow

Is probably happy that Naito lost at WK 10.*


----------



## CJ

*Has Becky in his favorites :becky
Busy counting down the days until LU season 2
Sick of Ebay*


----------



## Gandhi

- Eats crisp sandwiches?
- Wants Santana Garrett to sign for NXT
- Loves Jordan Carver's breasts


----------



## CJ

*Has never had a crisp sandwich :done
Wants to study abroad
Regular in rants
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Crispy sandwiches are OP... best in the world!
- Even Mark Henry loves them.
- Wonder if he's a Mark Henry fan
Bonus: Ghandi would probably reply behind and goes: "Still doesn't name 3 things about the above poster!" :wink2::x*


----------



## CJ

*Appreciates a good crisp sandwich :mckinney
Made a rant on Lebanon
Appreciates being called a nice guy
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is talking about crisp/chip sandwiches quite a bit lol
- Has good taste in hair colours, loving redheads and all 
- One of my fave WF members (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Whether she's blonde or redhead, Ambrose Girl would always look great 
- Adores Dean Ambrose
- Finds Brock Lesnar overrated.*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

- Does not like Lebanon
- Has been here a month longer than I have
- :nash fan


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is booking WCW in 2000
- Has 13k posts
- Has a cool sig*


----------



## Trublez

*Purple border to match the purple font.
Hates having to spread rep LEL.
Probably not looking forward to WM32 as much as she was in the past.*


----------



## CJ

*Added captions to his avi
Likes chicks who have good lollipop licking skills :rileyclap
Close to taking 2nd spot itt*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Carol may be good at licking lollipops but she's certainly no Lass Licker. :evil
May have enjoyed me posting that pale, busty redhead yesterday in the celeb thread.
Knows that thread is great for scouting out potential "side chicks". :lmao*


----------



## CJ

*Tied for 2nd
On the lookout for a side chick
Took the link out of his sig*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't use a single smilie in his last post which is weird for him.
Will now inevitably use lots of smilies in his follow up post. 
Likes using :chlol to indicate when he's laughing but sometimes uses the :rileylol smilie especially to mock me after I started to overuse that Rachel Riley smilie a few months ago.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Added captions to his avi
- Another beautiful signature. :banderas
- Knows Summer Rae is pretty under rated.


----------



## CJ

*Used to be known as CraigWL
Would like to see Summer Rae stop being used as a valet & get back to wrestling
Makes a lot of well thought out posts (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Will now inevitably use lots of smilies in his follow up post...or not. :side:
Should stop trying to make me look bad plz. :benson
May or may not still eat Start cereal (I don't follow that food thread anymore lel).*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I still eat Start cereal, but I don't post about it as often as I used to
Fan of Lucy Colletts assets
Knows Nick Nemeth > Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## Chrome

Fan of Leanna Decker's ASSets 
Still makes sigs on occasion 
@Trublez 's BFF


----------



## Tony

- Repping dat Stacy Keibler
- BULLS brother
- Probably likes to quote Stacey King


----------



## Trivette

-A KO fan
-been on WF for a few years
-digs chicks who like sports and heavy metal


----------



## Chrome

Kylie Minogue fan
:ambrose4 mark
Been here a little over 2 years now


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be an internet browser thats become aware.

But might just be shiny.

Would wash Keiblers legs.


----------



## Kenny

- wants nikki
- joined in 2014
- also likes eva


----------



## Tony

- From the land down under
- Been in this forum for over a decade
- Never disappoints when it comes to his avatar and sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is making a name for themselves.

KO fan.

Approves of Kennys Avatar and Signature.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has gotten sick of WWE too.

Has stopped watching wrestling.

Will probably start watching again, when Nikki Bella returns.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Like me, is happy to see Gandhi got banned again
- Knows that on the 13th, only 2 weeks til LU
- Almost 3100 posts*


----------



## Donnie

AG

Top Chick 

Red Head 

Maybe owns a Dean Ambrose wrestling toy


----------



## Vox Machina

• Second biggest Rusev fan on WF.

• Recently changed his username.

• Doesn't like handshakes.


----------



## Chrome

Anime fan
Cool sig
Finally gave a like a few months back


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I assume he actually uses the Chrome browser, lol
- Has received over 9000 likes
- Is having a conversation with Obfuscation via visitor messages*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Drinks pints at The Green Dragon.

• Reads Chrome's visitor messages about feet, gals, and more feet with Obfuscation.

• Says "All Dean, all the time" but mentions Seth Rollins and John Cena in her sig. :rollins4 :CENA


----------



## Kenny

- anime fan
- joined in 2014
- lots of points


----------



## Bushmaster

-always goat gifs in sig but never the names :no:

-been on here over a decade

-aussie


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Fe-Male (Iron = Fe; Man = Male) 
:troll

From Boston

22k+ posts
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is from a wrestling ring.
- Sporadic poster in here
- Loved Taker vs Michaels.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Kevin Owens fan
- Closing in on 2000 posts
- Will like this post when he sees it


----------



## Vox Machina

• Lives inside The New Day. :wee-bey

• Still asking Scott Steiner for advice.

• Almost doubles his posts with points.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed their avy and sig
- It is now gender non-specific samurai
- Stomped my post count in a short amount of time


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was correct about me liking that post.
- Probably won't like this one, though.
- Knows that simonitro is a good guy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I contradicted them
- Although they did say probably
- Will probably like my other one


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is psyching me out over here.
- Hopes New Day get a good showing in the Rumble.
- Beautiful sigpic.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that Summer Rae is the female version of Xavier Woods in that she can play the manager role to perfection, is excellent on the mic, has charisma in abundance and is a decent in ring worker to boot.

Is making me jealous as he's part of the small prestigious group to actually receive a like from MTG. :bow

Seems like a cool and calm collected guy based on his posts. *


----------



## CJ

*My BFF according to @Chrome :confused
Should try a green border next :agree:
Still looking for a side chick :rileylol*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I will. (Y)
Used to have Chelsie Aryn as his side chick but swapped her for Becky Lynch. :rileyclap








8*D*


----------



## CJ

*Has the 2nd highest number of posts itt :yay
Really wants a like from MTG
Has some interesting pics from @Obfuscation on his visitor page :whoo
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just received a like from me
- Made me humble
- Not in the way of The Iron Shiek


----------



## CJ

*Either got ninja'd or has me on ignore :maisie3
Nintendo fan
Sonic fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd me
- So good at it that I never noticed
- I may or may not get them back


----------



## Trublez

*Video game fan.
Considers himself a nerdy black guy so can relate with the New Day.
Has 1508 rep points.*


----------



## CJ

*Started posting in the Celeb thread in the hopes of finding a side chick :rileyclap
Knows MTG's rep score :WTF2
Fan of Chelsie Aryn :mark:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves redheads.
In love with 2 women with that colour hair right now. 
Has 234933 rep points. :bow*


----------



## CJ

*Is stalking his BFF :woah
Is a fan of the Lass Kicker Becky Lynch :becky
Thinks it's only 2 :nah
*


----------



## Trublez

*In love with another redhead no one knows about.
Knows if he truly was my BFF he wouldn't have buried me in the gif thread. :mj2
Didn't see much of the Shield as a faction IIRC.*


----------



## CJ

*Think's it's only 3 :rileylel
Actually likes Drake despite the quote in his sig indicating otherwise
Loves GTA*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is also a very cool guy based on his posts.:sashahi .
- Knows New Day would struggle without Xavier
- Probably wants Ranallo to commentate on RAW.

CJ

- Ninja'd me.
- Knows that Hornswoggle should be gone.
- Chief of the Decker Mob :bayley


----------



## Trublez

*Loves RDR.
Needs to start naming these redheads. :benson
#1 poster in this thread.

Ninja'd me.
Has excellent taste in wrestlers.
Has a very beautiful Becky avatar.
*


----------



## CJ

*Needs to start paying attention in the celeb thread :benson
Really loves that green text color :wee-bey
Wishes he could enter that US powerball lottery :chlol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Brings a new meaning to 'All Red Everything'
- Is exceptionally hard to mention on this forum. 
- Consistently makes great posts in all areas of the forum. :applause


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd earlier
- Posted in The New Day thread
- Ninja'd Trublez


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Jigglypuff
Dr. Mario
Donkey Kong Jr.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Classic wrestling extraordinaire 
Trolling neg rep extraordinaire 
You're


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pessimistic
- Down to earth
- One of the dozens of posters who feuded with Cat


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice at this very moment
- Apparently needs to make some friends.
- A big lover of Nintendo.


----------



## -Black Rose

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Is asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice at this very moment
> - Apparently needs to make some friends.
> - A big lover of Nintendo.


1)Loves Becky Lynch
2)Loves Gable and Jordan
3)Has a nice sig


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Recent joiner. Welcome to WF
Learning to break kayfabe
Sees Xavier Woods as the main piece of New Day*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still killing Jabronis
Sig has the evolution of the faces of wresting
Offline *


----------



## Buttermaker

Been around forever 
Not sure I recognize any of his usernames 
Are you sure you don't want to enjoy a beer from time to time?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I do have never felt the need to consume alcohol and see no point to ever start
Marks for Da Bad Guy and the Deadman
Joined in my grad year

*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Metal Gear Solid fan
- PS3 and 4 gamer
- If he'd like to add me to username, it's MoonsorrowFan18*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Will probably be sad when The Undertaker retires.

Wont be upset when Ziggler retires in a couple of years.

Is getting a push.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Not a fan of Roman Reigns' superman booking.

Getting pinned by Maryse.

Still online.*


----------



## Drago

- Fellow Believer

- Really cool user with blue text color

- Needs one post to reach 3100!


----------



## Chrome

WF's top LU mark
Makes his own smileys now
Drago is his fave from LU


----------



## BruiserKC

Marks out for feet and tickling

Gets some heel heat as a mod who don't take no mess

Is a Golden Domer apologist but I won't hold that against him >


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is from the same state as THE MAN :Seth
- Has a little over 200 more posts than me
- Is getting a push*


----------



## Kenny

- is really cute
- loves dean ambrose
- new zealander


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Lost his sig cos it was too big apparently
- Has somebody drumming on an ass in his av :lol
- Will be hitting 21k posts soon*


----------



## Kenny

- might like to visit sydney one day 
- might like my new sig
- likes my avy


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I've been to Sydney twice! 
- Always has rather risque sigs!
- Is a rep whore *


----------



## Kenny

- has been to sydney (when?)
- ambrose fanatic
- has posts worth reading


----------



## Magic

likes t&a
formly a KING
supports liverpool


----------



## Kenny

- MAGIC
- appreciates t & a
- may or may not like mafia at this stage


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ambrose Girl:
Has been called cute before.

Should know that I agree with those people. (Y)

Purple avatar border.

KENNY:
Knows I got ninja'd 3 times. :no:

Should know that happened because I left my computer for a bit. :no:

10/10 sig.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be hitting on the Awesome Kiwi; @ambrosegirl

Lives that blue text life.

Hasn't seen any of Kenta's pre-WWE work.


----------



## Chrome

Tagged the wrong Ambrose Girl lol
Hopes for a Maryse return to WWE
Recently gave up on the WWE (Can't say I blame him.)


----------



## Born of Osiris

My fellow footbro.
Fan of the White Sox :mj4
MOD OF THE YEAR :drose


----------



## Vox Machina

• Using a sig I made.

• Rarely comes in this thread.

• Gets rekt in Dark Souls.


----------



## Chrome

Won his premium membership in a contest
Rekts Shala in Dark Souls
Has never had a warning on here


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*WF's number one feet lover.

Top mod on WF :bow

Probably posts using Google Chrome.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a huge list of favourite wrestlers.

Posts often in this thread.

Smartly doesn't watch much WWE anymore.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- likes Lita
- my here and there is on the same continent as his
- a friend


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Gets around a bit according to their location
- First time i've seen them around on this thread
- Is getting close to a 10th year on the forum.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would be okay with Brock as WWE Champ again if he makes more appearances.

Knows Ziggler would be better off as a heel at this point.

Wants to see R-Truth used more.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is getting pinned by Maryse, essentially making him one of the luckiest guys alive.
- Just can't take Dolph seriously anymore.
- Tired of SuperReigns and the WWE's inability to create new top stars.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Becky Lynch fan. (Y)

Bayley fan (Y)

Would love to see Asuka/Bayley*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has posts worth reading.

Big Ric Flair fan.

Might be a fan of Charlotte?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I am a fan of Charlotte

Is making a name for himself.

Red avatar border.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is indeed a fan of Charlotte.

Should have a blue border.

Would mark out for HBK vs. The Rock.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Patiently waiting for Nikki to return.
- Would love to see WWE go into panic mode and be forced to do something creative
- Likely very happy that Orton won't need neck surgery.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Chief of The Lynch Mob.

But stands in the Cesaro Section.

And has to answer to their Boss Sasha.


----------



## Drago

- Nikki's mark with dayum sig

- IRRC really likes Rusev MACHKA!

- Nu-metal fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a marvellous taste in wrestlers
- Always makes entertaining posts.
- Hopes Bray doesn't get shit on in the Rumble.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Marking out
- As well as clapping
- Wonder if he likes classic wrestlers.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i do like some classic wrestlers.
- Has gone into Triple H mode for a while.
- Loves Indian food. :fuckyeah:


----------



## Trublez

*Based on the smiley, I'm guessing he likes Indian food as well.
Has now separated his favourites into 2 categories, those he he actually marks out for and those he simply enjoys.
Has a sig that makes me somewhat miss brunette Becky.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Discussing Indian food
Likes Brazilian Pie 
Probably would steal that lollipop off Carol's hand*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Old school wrestling fan like Simon.
- Is making a name for themselves
- Probably laughed about Gandhi getting humbled.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Probably saw (and enjoyed) Ronda Rousey's painted ass from SI Swimsuit pics
Hopes that hi favorite injured superstars heal soon, possibly before WM 32
Nearing 2k posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a cool animated avi.
- Has met loads of wrestling fans in his time following it.
- Bret Hart fan :clap


----------



## Mastodonic

Lives where the grass is green and the girls are pretty.
Likes Axl Rose, or at least liked him when he was still something.
He's got a funny name! Noyk.


----------



## CJ

*English
Vader fan
Nearing 1000 posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Believes Mr Ziggles should be used as enhancement talent for the rest of his WWE tenure.
- Brings a lovely shade of orange to the conversation.
- Brings a lovely bit of Leanna to the conversation. :mark:


----------



## CJ

*May or may not stop posting when he hits 1966 posts 
Looking forward to Euro 2016 :agree:
One of my favorite posters :mckinney*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still using the avatar I suggested he keep. :benson

• One of _my_ favorite posters.

• Is probably sad like me at David Bowie's passing.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants to buy Hobbiton
- Sad about David Bowie
- Uses bullet points when listing 3 things*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Great purple text (Y)

Is actually pretty cute 

Loves Dean's hands.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hardys fan
- Always adding more wrestlers
- Loves a lot of Indie wrestlers*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has made me realize there's a SECOND color revolution going on, and I'm not involved.

• Using a Triple H theme now.

• Hates leprechauns.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has been a Triple H fan since day one

Is probably glad to see Nakamura going to WWE

Will be celebrating his WF 10 year anniversary come May

Vague Katti:

Ninja'd me :no:

Is new to the chatbox crew

Joined in May 2014*


----------



## Kratosx23

Is waiting for Lucha Underground season 2.

Should find the notion of WWE pushing anybody a punchline.

Is the hand of a deadman.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I do.

Has stopped watching wrestling since Survivor Series.

Will be delighted to know that Roman Reigns is defending his title in the Royal Rumble. *


----------



## Trublez

*Pissed that the NJPW guys are going to WWE.
Doesn't remove people/factions from his sig when they break up (BDC, Shield etc).
Only has a little over 2 weeks left to wait for LU. :woo*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New Carol Seleme sigs








- Green reps me with interesting pics
- Has given 1866 likes*


----------



## Kratosx23

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Knows that I do.
> 
> Has stopped watching wrestling since Survivor Series.
> 
> Will be delighted to know that Roman Reigns is defending his title in the Royal Rumble. *


Oh, I knew. I'm not delighted or angry or anything in between because I couldn't give the slightest fuck. I just hope you people that watch it can enjoy the horrible show you'll be watching that I'm spared from.

Has been a Triple H fan since his debut.

Accidentally put Roman Reigns in his list of favourites. That seems to be a common mistake.

Location: Planet Earth or Kepler 186F


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that outside of TLC, I haven't watched since Survivor Series either.

Should know that I was being sarcastic. I know you couldn't care less.

Still lives in the Fat Cave*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know that it's not all good for me. I still have to endure something equally as painful as WWE - The DC Cinematic Universe. :haa

Hasn't watched WWE since TLC. Good on ya mate, you're almost free.

Should know there's always more room in The Fat Cave.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Despite dislikes by others, I always am fascinated by his comments
- Whether positive or negative, I do agree with him every so often.
- Thinks I placed Roman Reigns by accident.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Should refer back to the post about sarcasm earlier. :stephenA3

Is fascinated by my comments. Thanks....I guess.

Shares with me a dislike of Dolph Ziggler, among others. Really, everyone on that list, except the New Japan guy who I'm not qualified to dislike, but most certainly would, unless he cuts great promos in fluent English, which I venture to guess he does not.


----------



## Donnie

PYRO!

Daredevil Fan

Lex Luthor Fan

May of enjoyed Jessica Jones?


----------



## SMetalWorld

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Dislikes both Dolph Ziggler and especially, the charisma vacuum and horrible move-set John Morrison
- Likes Metallica
- Inside the Fat Cave, apparently.*

Donnie:

*- Perhaps, prefers the bigger wrestlers than the smaller ones
- Wonder who other wrestlers he likes
- Perhaps, he's getting closer to Route 66. *


----------



## Kratosx23

Should know I enjoyed Jessica Jones immensely, I would say more than Daredevil due to the strength of David Tennant as the non purple Purple Man, Kilgrave, and Kristen Ritters sarcastic, bitter performance as Jessica. There's problems with the supporting characters like the idiot ginger people who live on the top floor, Nuke, and Aria T'Loak's laywer character who existed for literally no other reason than to be gay, but overall, the story between Jessica and Kilgrave sucked you in from the beginning and they kept a razor sharp focus on catching Kilgrave.

Wrote 2 sets of 3 things.

Has over 2000 posts.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Willingly watches the DC films. :haha

Looking forward to the Hateful Eight.

Loved Jessica Jones.*


----------



## Donnie

Glad you enjoyed JJ I binged it and loved it all

Has been here since 2004

Tarantino fan

Reads the weekly planet

DEADMAN

Looking forward to Lucha Underground 

Is a TNA fan 

Is a great poster


----------



## Kratosx23

Made fun of me for watching the DC movies, and I can't really blame him, I deserve it.

Should know that I'm not looking forward to The Hateful Eight, because I've already seen it 3 times. It was my #1 movie of 2015. Now, granted, I didn't see the Roadshow version and the regular version was released on New Years Day, so maybe it's a 2016 movie. I don't know, but I'm saying 2015 for the purpose of this argument.

Is correct.

EDIT ~ Ninja'd me.

Knows I love Tarantino.

Should know The Weekly Planet is not something you read, it's a podcast. I enjoy it immensely, it focuses on comic book movies and pop culture that falls into a similar vein. You may enjoy listening to it, it's a very jovial, fun loving podcast, but as you would be quite behind, you wouldn't get some of the inside jokes, but you can pick up from any episode. Last weeks episode was the best of show compiled by users on Reddit. I personally prefer a lot of other moments that I should've contributed to, since I did once contribute to The Weekly Planet Reddit.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Even though, I'm trying to get into NJPW. I must warn him about Naito... if you dislike Dolph Ziggler, then Naito is just pure shit.
- So many anticipated movies.
- Can't wait for Game of Thrones season 6.*


----------



## Donnie

Might be a HHH fan 

Living on planet earth 

Been here since 06


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Perhaps finds Kevin Owens trolling people on Twitter to be funny
- Wants Rusev to be used better
- Is missing the other " from the quote in his sig, lol*


----------



## Donnie

AG 

Thankyou for pointing that out I shall fix it

Now know I enjoy KO telling it like it is. Too bad Dean doesn't have one just for the LOL's

Is looking forward to the Rumble, and Dean/KO stealing the show.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know Dean used to have Twitter and he was randomly funny on it, one time he talked about trying to get rid of a spider in his hotel room :lol
- Is totally right about Dean & KO stealing the show at the Rumble 
- Has fixed his sig lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is looking forward to Owens/Ambrose at the Rumble.

Is probably going to go to NXT TakeOver: Dallas, during WM weekend.

Is saddened by John Cena's injury. :sad: *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Asking your opinion, is Wrestle Kingdom 10 any good? I ask this because I did watch Wrestle Kingdom 9 and thought of it as average. The first 2 hours sucked but the 2 main event matches were good.
- What other promotions other than LU and NJPW would you recommend?
- Wonder how many new wrestlers is he going to add in his sig?*


----------



## Trublez

*Trying to get into NJPW.
Will swap this HHH theme in another 2 weeks for another favourite of his.
It generally takes a long time for him to fully lose his temper but when he finally does...*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Was reading the Mafia thread.

• Doesn't like Dana.

• Has had the same quote in his sig for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

simonitro said:


> *- Asking your opinion, is Wrestle Kingdom 10 any good? I ask this because I did watch Wrestle Kingdom 9 and thought of it as average. The first 2 hours sucked but the 2 main event matches were good.
> - What other promotions other than LU and NJPW would you recommend?
> - Wonder how many new wrestlers is he going to add in his sig?*


*The show was great. If you want to know what matches are worth watching the most, I recommend the last three. All three were early candidates for MOTY, IMO.

I also recommend watching Dragon Gate, Progress, and if you like flippy, technical, & hard-hitting wrestling, I also recommend PWG. If you want to know what shows you should start watching these promotions with, you can PM me. 

Vague Katti:

Lifetime Member

Come May, will be celebrating two years on this forum. (Y) 

Profile pic is a picture of AJ Lee*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has nominees for MOTY 12 days into 2016
- Is the person I would ask for help with what matches to watch from indie promotions
- Mainly cos he has so many faves, it's clear he watches all different kinds*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is the subject of some flirting. :mj

• Excited for Ambrose/Owens.

• Probably attended Bilbo's 111th birthday.


----------



## Chrome

Is probably also excited for Ambrose/Owens
Would make a good mod imo
Regular in the Mafia section


----------



## Buttermaker

-Has amassed a large number of posts in his tenure here
-Moderator to the stars 
-Repping the home town Bulls


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Undoubtedly proud to be the creator of this thread
- Has a very similar post and point count
- Fan of the Pats.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks kayfabe should be kept up.

Most likely thought that Becky/Sasha from Takeover was the best women's match of 2015.

Likes the Last Of Us.*


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined 2 years later than me
Loves the color blue
Watches Sonic


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I don't recall ever seeing them
- They have me beat by two years
- Needs to take rep more seriously


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Joined in the same month as my birthday.
- Has dat full bar of rep.
- Big gaming enthusiast.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- We have similar tastes in wrestlers
- Helps members who are new to the forum
- Probably in their early to mid 20s


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is mistaken about my age.
- I'd guess they're about 18-19 
- Probably not a fan of rooty tooty booty.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Paige fan
- New Day fan
- Will be adding more NXT guys soon*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might like the idea of HHH winning the Rumble
- Hoping the WWE don't ruin Shinsuke.
- Psycho Sid fan.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Would love to see Becky become new Divas Champion
Probably dislikes the Nature Man Charlotte Flair
Knows that Alexa is a bliss*


----------



## Aizen

*Born from The People’s Champion and was given the name of Mr Wrestling 1.

*And when The Great One talked to him, the earth trembled with a Rock Bottom.

*Wrote “Know Your Role” on Arcturus’ casket.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a trippy avi.
- Fan of metal music.
- Real Madrid fan.


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to see what Becky gets up to on Raw :becky
Wishes WWE used Cesaro's full name :cesaro
Not as old as MTG thought he was :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Fellow Becky fan.
Lost the motivation to make the Impact threads.
Wants Santana Garrett in NXT.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows it was more due to a loss of quality KO's :done
Fan of Christy Hemme camera pans :yay
Trying to knock me off top spot itt :side:*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'll need 400 more posts to catch up with him. :crying:
Should know I almost watched TNA again just to see if there would be any Christy camera pans...almost. :side:
Will notice something about my sig soon and he'll smile.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I already noticed he added Tianna Gregory kada
Found a side chick :sodone
Seems his time in the Celeb thread was well spent :chlol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has had his back and forth with Trublez interrupted. :vince5
- Also stakes a fair claim to be the head of the Lynch Mob :becky
- Wouldn't like to see Jericho vs Taker.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Marks for hopefully the next Divas Champion Becky Lynch
Knows Gable and Jordan are the bomb
Would not mind if RAW moved to WWE Network in favor of NXT to USA (Who wouldn't want to see that?)
*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't been seen in these parts in a while
Hoping Becky takes the belt off the Ric Flair clone
Loves the FF game series*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I'm not referring to Tianna Gregory.
Now has double my post count.
Likes the hell outta this thread but likes the celeb thread just that much better.*


----------



## CJ

*Needs to get his hands off Chelsie :nikki2
Needs to post more :maisie3
Needs to spread more :ellen*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Never ceases to cause Truble
Never ceases to amaze with his reps
Never ceases to be a BAD ASS BABY WOLF  Haha been awhile since I said that.


CJ never ceases to be a Ninja
Crazed Jock attacking the nerdy kids in the gym locker room
Forever Dat Gif God*


----------



## CJ

*Slow 
32.1% completion :nice
Special attraction at Mania*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to go fast like Ricky Bobby
Team Redhead for 
Forever the rBr inside *


----------



## CJ

*Still all about that Huglife :bayley
Knows a certain Flair that needs a good old fashioned lass kicking :becky
Still loves all red text all the time*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't like Charlotte.
I mean like he really hates her.
Like "wants to stomp her head into the concrete repeatedly" hate her.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the red text is forever my thing
Has the same avy for a long time and might bring it back again one day 
Knows Charlotte still sucks. That has not changed either. 


Why u do dis BABW??
Knows Tessa Blanchard needs to come show Charlotte how to actually be her own person without continuously playing up the fact she are a legend's kid
Porn addict?

*


----------



## Trublez

*Went away for a while.
Misses the original RBR with him, CJ, SHIV & myself. 
King of generating nicknames. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Stole one of my Waifu's :cuss:
Needs to give her back :benson
Likes to overuse smilies :rileyclap*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still feuding with The Baby Wolf and may face him at WrestleMania this year
Produced many of avatars and sigs for me and others over the years
Surefire WF HOFer baybay*


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

*- Raging because Trublez stole one of his Waifus
- Perhaps, they play an online game together?
- Smileys over-whore!
(Pssst... I love to use smileys but I'm too lazy to open the Reply button)*

Prompto Argentum:

*- Feels like we haven't chatted here since 1502
- Loves J and K-Pop
- Plays a lot on both PS3 and 4*


----------



## Trublez

*Threw Chelsie in the guttertrash and replaced her with Becky but now wants her back. ut
Likes using my Rachel Riley smilies. :benson
Can be so full of it sometimes.









Edit

Christian.
Enjoys heavy metal.
HHH fan.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If I may ask, is there a video for Carol Seleme to hear her how she sounds? Could you provide me a link.
- I saw a different girl at one point.








- No! No! No! There should ONLY BE Carol Seleme in your sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows @Trublez needs to give Chelsie back :benson
Likes to listen to Metal a lot
Misses Van City
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I do :mj2
- Will return on the 13th
- Have you noticed that this post is all about me kissing my own a$$?*


----------



## Trublez

*Kisses his own ass. :surprise:
Should know that Carol is still my #1. :benson
May have liked seeing HHH go over Sting last year. :no:*



simonitro said:


> *- If I may ask, is there a video for Carol Seleme to hear her how she sounds? Could you provide me a link.
> *


----------



## CJ

*Knows Decker sounds hotter than Carol :fact
Gets ninja'd a lot :reneelel
Trying to start a white border revolution :no:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that Decker sounds like the typical American bimbo while Carol's accent has that foreign sexyness. :banderas
Also knows Carol sounds way more adorable.
His reaction to me having Chelsie in my sig reminds me of the time I stole his avatar. :rileylol*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks Decker sounds like a bimbo :nah
Comes from sunny London :rileylel
Avatar thief, Waifu thief, but obeys the traffic laws in GTA :WTF2 :reneelel*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost ninja'd me
- Which is funny because he constantly gets ninja'd himself
- Somehow knows my rep points

- Ironically ninja'd me
- Their avatar is gone
- As well as their points


----------



## CJ

*Has 666 points :woah
May need glasses
Loves this thread*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their avy was gone but now it's back
- Their points were gone but now they're back
- Is right about the second


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nintendo Lover
New Day fan
Knows Xavier should play more video game music on his trombone like how he sometimes plays Final Fantasy's fanfare *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Back from hiatus
- Has a vid and a pic for their sig
- NSFW avy


----------



## CJ

*Loves video games
New Day fan
Shy*


----------



## Kenny

- might be watching raw
- becky mark
- cool dudeee


----------



## CJ

*Knows I prefer to watch Raw on DVR
Awesome dude :mckinney
Loves throwing shrimps on the barbie 
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Made an Australian joke. :wtf

• Sent me some ninja girl rep. 

• Should use a Carol sig to get Trublez back.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dropped out of the presidential election.. until 2020
#CJ2020 lets get it going
Online


SoulCat
Likes Tales series
Anime fan and overall awesome person*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see Becky with the belt :becky
Back from a hiatus :yay
Know @Vague Katti has mad ninja skillz (must be because of that ninja girl rep :hmm)*


----------



## Trublez

*Not watching Raw like most smart people do.
Knows this thread is full of deadly ninjas. :argh:
Is upset that a waifu of his was given the honour of being allowed to have a brief cameo in my signature, the home of the glorious TBZ Productions :drose...talk about ungrateful. :tripsscust*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Had another woman in his sig briefly.

• Not watching Raw.

• Thinks CJ is ungrateful.


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks I hate Dana Brooke for some odd reason (if that's even the "Dana" he's referring to).
Mafia regular.
One of the first people to ever rep me with Carol. (Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't hate Dana Brooke

Doesn't have a NSFW-ish sig (for now)

Gives great rep (Y)*


----------



## Buttermaker

Wild Bill Hickock
Deadwood Gulch, South Dakota
Jack McCall


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Scott Hall (Y)

Made a great thread.

Loves the Wu Tang Clan.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't watch Raw
- But still supports his WWE faves
- Recommends people watch LU*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has Darren Young in her signature.

• Probably hasn't even noticed.

• Loves Gandalf's fireworks.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If I may ask, what Anime is this in your signature?
- Doesn't have enough info about him/her/itself
- Wonder which wrestlers he likes? Since he's into Japanese, he'd probably watch more NJPW more than WWE.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Would be surprised to know my sig and avatar are from a video game series, but there's also an anime for it.

• Would also be surprised to know that I mostly watched WCW and WWE growing up and now.

• Should realize these three things are more about me than him.


----------



## Trublez

*Likes spending time in the chatbox.
One of the few people that haven't turned on New Day yet.
Should start giving out likes.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Vague Katti:

*- What game is this from? 
- Joined May
- Watches WCW and WWE, mostly!*

Trublez:

*- Who's that other bitch that isn't Carol Seleme? :no:
- However, thanks for the video... perhaps, he has shitload of vids about Seleme
- Ninja'd me :mj2*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will be delighted to know it's from Samurai Warriors.

• Curious about Trublez's other lady.

• Getting ninja'd more than CJ. :heston


----------



## Trublez

*Watches Raw live.
Made his sig himself (like me). (Y)
There's a higher chance of me winning the Powerball Jackpot than him liking this post.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Suggested what I could do with my sig
- Doesn't know I don't know how to embed
- May or may not explain


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants Trublez to explain embedding
- May have a new sig soon as a result.
- Will probably make it a good one.


----------



## Trublez

*Most likely enjoyed seeing Becky give a lass kicking to Charlotte on RAW.
Referred to as Craig by various members here.
Just like me, isn't a blind New Day fan.
*



Make_The_Grade said:


> - Suggested what I could do with my sig
> - Doesn't know I don't know how to embed
> - May or may not explain


*What did I suggest? I honestly can't remember*.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Suggested I embed my pic instead of pasting a link
- It was in the rate the above sig thread
- Doesn't remember


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I was directing that comment at someone else (the dude's post seems to have disappeared) because his sig pic is already embedded. 

Should know I don't know how in the actual fuck that happened. 

Probably wishes the New Day were booked stronger.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Blew my mind
- Yet at the same time boosted my ego
- Should know I'm a New Day fan till the end, baby


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Name reminds me of David Bowie's Space Oddity song 
- Hopefully Scott Steiner is teaching him well.
- Remains steadfast in following New Day.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Smash Bros. fan

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice

Likes Pokemon.

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

Cesaro fan

Ninja'd me

Used to go by CriagWL*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Semi-regular in here
- Got ninja'd
- *Points and laughs*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is taking pleasure from Deadman's Hand getting ninja'd
- Would take medical advice from Mario.
- Knows that New Day doesn't deserve to be randomly losing to the Usos.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I'm now a part-timer in this thread :brock

Knows I get ninja'd alot

Don't laugh at me, dammit :cry

COTLM:

Ninja'd me, again :fuckthis

Is usually the one who ninjas me.

Superb sig (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Must be feeling a certain level of hate towards me right now :troll
- Probably liking the Becky/Charlotte story like most people seem to be.
- Is a cool dude.


----------



## Oakesy

Loves Becky Lynch, even more than I do
Has an awesome sig
Seems a decent guy/gal


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fellow Ambrose and Becky fan :clap
- Has been around on the forum for a while but has been posting more consistently lately.
- Makes some well thought out posts (Y)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Cool poster.

Should know that I don't watch WWE anymore, so I can't give any thoughts on the Becky/Charlotte storyline :draper2

Master ninja.*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't watch WWE anymore.
Has a fake location.
Watches a shit ton of wrestling.*


----------



## Bushmaster

-repped me a gif that I couldn't image search :mj2

-madly in love with Carol Seleme

- was actually in the porn reviews group :duck


----------



## Trublez

*Repped me a gif of phat assed Virgo Peridot engaging in lesbian action quite a bit ago. (Y)
Probably likes Marvel better than DC.
Used to receive NSFW rep from me daily back when I was "Bigby Wolf". :lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Reviewed porn.

Sends me NSFW rep.

Is probably liked by Seabs.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Excited for something that happens in 15 days

- Here we chinlock, here we go........................

- Likes A LOT of wrestlers


----------



## CJ

*PWG fan
Using some of my smilies in his sig :thumbsup
Supports his local teams*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bows to the Queen of the redhead revolution :bow

Whored out on rep.

Used to go by why2cj.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows LU2 is only 2 weeks away :mark:
Not a Vince Russo fan
King of blue text :yay*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*User title is one thing that has remained constant since I have known him
And yes I am still a tad jelly of that red 
Never know if he is offline or not
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably doesn't pay attention to the Magnetite.

• Likes 9MUSES.

• Just reminded me that I need to add him on PSN.


----------



## Trublez

*Video game fan.
Anime fan.
Unrelenting New Day fan.*




Deadman's Hand said:


> *Reviewed porn.
> *


:nah


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his sig a bit!
- Didn't review any porn lol
- Usually reps people with NSFW stuff but reps me with Dean*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Implying she wants NSFW rep.

• Glad Ambrose/Owens got an awesome stipulation attached to it.

• Surprisingly hasn't tired of my LOTR references.


----------



## Gandhi

- Engages in Mafia games
- Actually, most of his posts are in the Mafia games
- Kalisto fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Named after the late ruler of India.
- Mostly seen in the non wrestling section.
- Has a Man United chant in his sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Prevented me from marking out at the return of Gandhi :mark:
- Likes half of PTP
- Will now like this post


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Psych.
- Is a Gandhi fan.
- Wants to see Sheamus vs Brock in an actual televised match.


----------



## The5star_Kid

Clearly obsessed with Becky Lynch
Clearly likes Cesaro
Maybe a very rare thing, a fan of that guy who got fired whos name I have just forgotten


----------



## Buttermaker

Doesn't have a signature 
I've never heard of this cat
The5star_Kid needs to take rep more seriously


----------



## The5star_Kid

I'm a mystery, like the changing of the seasons and the tides of the sea


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Never seen them before
- Been here for almost 3 years
- Online


----------



## Gandhi

- Marked out when they saw me unbanned 
- Probably the most chill poster in this section
- Wants to see Sheamus vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should be more careful so they won't get banned again
- Is probably close to getting perma'd
- Not scared to share his opinions


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Used to have the most posts in this thread

Likes Nintendo

Thinks New Day rock


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the more prominent Nikki fans around these parts.
- NFL fan
- Has chibis in their sig :clap


----------



## Trublez

*Makes well thought out posts.

Shouldn't get his hopes up about Becky going over Charlotte when the times despite it being the most sensible outcome. :mj2

Slow as hell at repping. :side:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is quite right about me being a slow repper
- Also has that sinking feeling that Charlotte will beat Becky.
- Probably already knows the exact reason why Smackdown is going to absolutely suck. :tenay


----------



## Buttermaker

Watches most WWE programming 
Don't know much about this cat other than he's a Becky Lynch fan
Seems like a good fellow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

starter of this thread.

Canadian

Patriots fan.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Almost has 100,000 points.

• Knows that's about as much as the amount of Decker variations in his sig.

• Probably upset Kalisto lost.


----------



## CJ

*Asks me for help, & 50% of the time I say :nah 
Has been making sigs again :mckinney
Likes chicks with swords*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*His favorite diva is Becky Lynch. :becky

His favorite promotion is Lucha Underground.

HIs favorite sports team is Newcastle United. 
*_


----------



## CJ

*Named after one of the greatest tv shows ever :done
Wishes AJ Lee was still in WWE
Celeb thread regular :JLC3*


----------



## Trublez

*Posts too much in the celeb thread.
No gifs in either his avatar or sig.
Knows Leanna Decker's hair isn't technically "red".*


----------



## CJ

*Knows you can never post too much in the Celeb thread :fact
Likes listening to Carol Seleme talking :WTF2
Knows that technically my avatar is a gif. It just doesn't animate :nikki2*


----------



## Trublez

*Hates foreign accents and therefore is a confirmed racist. :finger
No ANIMATED gifs in his avatar or sig.
Used to neg the shit out of some poor guy on here. :rileylol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rep specialist
- Has more points than I
- Online


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't get butthurt when people don't like New Day.
Probably keeps up with UpUpDownDown.
Rarely if ever posts outside of this thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I may just stick an animated gif in my sig to spite him :reneelel
Knows that last statement may still be applicable 
Knows I love foreign accents, just not bland ones like Carol's *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An inanimate gif for an avy
- An Irishman
- A liker of foreign accents


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm Irish :nah
Has an animated gif in his avi
Slowing making his way to 500 posts*


----------



## Trublez

*STILL negs that same Irish dude. :lmao
Called Carol bland. :dahell
Should take that back before I put Decker in my sig next. :kobe5*


----------



## Buttermaker

Signature is plastered with hotties
Enjoys the personal touch of the thread
All around beauty


----------



## Trublez

*Likes hiphop.
Removed the Be The Booker link from his sig.
Loves watching (& playing?) hockey.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Finds humor in the negging of others
- Finds beauty in the woman in his sig
- Finds comfort in typing in blue


----------



## Trublez

*Knows CJ is a negging bully that hates foreigners. :rileyclap
Knows I don't type in blue. :wtf
Nintendo gaming fan.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Didn't want Del Rio to win the US title
- Thinks Rusev is a better seller than Ziggler
- Wants Becky to bitch slap Ric Flair


----------



## Trublez

*Lurks the WWE section.
Likes lesbians.
Calls a spade a spade.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is he betraying Carol Seleme with a different woman?
- This would be blasphemy for him.
- After nine centuries, are you changing the first woman you loved????*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wishes that rumour about Bryan being released later this month is true.
Made me realise that having a hate list is more fun to read than a generic favourites list.
Needs to google the definition of "Side Chick" ASAP.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a sig that strains the eyes at night.

• Figures since it's Carol, it's alright. :aryha

• Has never asked me to make anything.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a version of the Penguin in his Avatar, I think
- He likes to welcome us to the Velvet Room
- Probably has a huge collection of Anime.*



Trublez said:


> *Probably wishes that rumour about Bryan being released later this month is true.*


Actually, you'd be surprised... I want him to stay! WHHHHAAAAAATTT??? Because I want him to have a match with Brock Lesnar to get obliterated. I would love to see the reaction of people when Lesnar completely destroys him and they'd start crying: "FAK DIZ KOMPANY IZ SHIT!!!" And I'll be laughing and laughing and laughing (man, could I be so evil, eh?) So, are you gonna tell me a man like Lesnar who destroyed Undertaker at Wrestlemania 30 and at Hell in a Cell... EASILY disposed Big Show and man-handled Triple H, Roman Reigns, and many others is going to lose to someone like Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants to watch Daniel Bryan get his ass handed to him by Brock Lesnar
- Has been a major Triple H fan since 1995, very impressive if you ask me
- Despite not being a fan of John Cena, wants him to stay active in the WWE


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May or may not have seen my post in the WWE section
- If he did, now knows that I do post outside this section
- Or was just going off other things said about me


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I wonder if he finds the female trainer hot
- Has probably plenty of consoles
- Likes both Nintendo and Sega stuff.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the few posters whom actually likes Sheamus, I'm one of them too
- Is very Christian
- Had a discussion with Gandhi about women being able to talk in church


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Leaves no doubt about who his favourite part of the show in the WWE is.
- Is a very chill guy.
- Probably an avid WiiFit user.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Younger than I thought
- Contradicted me 
- Might do it again


----------



## CJ

*Huge video game fan
Currently asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice
Huge fan of this thread*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is not Irish
- Is or is not a bully
- Will become more casual with his WWE viewing


----------



## CJ

*Shouldn't believe everything he reads :maisie3
One of the few non premium's to have an animated avi
Has increased his post count :thumbsup
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopes Becky decks Ric at some point, preferably before she wins the title :becky
- Gets excited about Leanna and Becky in the same rep.
- Hopes that Cesaro could be built up to beat Brock. :moyes1


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Orton fan 
- Has 18 friends
- And he's 18... wow, you're young.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is 32. Isn't really that old. 
- Big Triple H fan.
- Has a few more friends than i do.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Cesaro vs Lesnar would be out of this world. :banderas
Got his current avy from some tumblr page (saw it there when looking for a Becky gif to rep you with lol).
Didn't become really active until a few months ago.*


----------



## CJ

*Makes a habit of visiting Becky Lynch tumblr pages :becky
Interested in seeing a proper Cesaro/Lesnar feud :JLC3
WF's number 1 Carol Seleme fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't ninja me
- Came close
- Nice guy


----------



## Vox Machina

CJ

• Never does anything for me when I ask but does things for others.

• Still posts in orange.

• Has listed many things about Trublez.

Make the Grade

• Ninja'd me.

• Has bad confidants, considering he goes for Steiner for advice.

• Knows that last thing dragged on.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Owns a Velvet Room. I might have to Google Maps that, like the Star Room.
- Has an awesome looking sig
- Sad about the passing of Alan Rickman


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Only 18
- Younger than me
- Visits Tumblr


----------



## CJ

*Paranoid about being ninja'd :side:
Seems nice
From the US
*



Vague Katti said:


> • Never does anything for me when I ask but does things for others.


*It's more 50/50, than never *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a points total most people could only dream of.
- Was probably greatly relieved that Eva didn't actually win that battle royale.
- Uses the WWE's 50/50 booking method when determining whether to do things for people. :vince

SHIV mode activate:

- Keeps their posts short and sweet


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Eva "sleeping" throughout the entirety of the Battle Royal only to come out and win the whole thing would have reminded us all of someone. :reigns2
Is a calm and mature poster.
Craig may or may not be his real name. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Just Zeb Colter'd me
- Updating his sig quite often. :banderas
- Wishes New Day had more of an edge to them again.


----------



## CJ

*Likes to cause Trublez wherever & whenever he can :benson
Loves big city life, but secretly wants to move to rural Wales with Carol :WTF2
May or may not have appeared in an episode of Eastenders as an extra :rileylel

Craig

Just ninja'd a fellow member of the Lynch Mob :cry
Waiting for Becky to end the reign of Ric Flair Ver 2.0 
Good poster, who makes some of the most well thought out posts on the forum :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Briefly botched the last smiley in his post 
- A minor setback in his excellent repertoire of posts.
- Like he's not to be confused with Carl Johnson, he's also not to be confused with Lana. :lana3


----------



## CJ

*Broke 2000 posts :thumbsup :yay
Knows Cesaro/Brock has the potential to be awesome if done right :mark:
Making a name for himself :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has whored out on rep hugely :dance
- Fellow football and video game fan. :mckinney
- Is a great constant presence in this thread :angel


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Broke 350 posts long before I did
- Broke 1000 points before me also
- Stop beating me


----------



## Trublez

*- I don't recall him not ever having a gif avatar (or ANIMATED as CJ would specify :side.

- Would have way more than 1000 points by now if the points system was put in place back in 2013.

- Had me thinking he was the OP of this thread for the longest time back when I first started posting on here.*


----------



## CJ

*Would have made it to 5000 posts already if he didn't spend so much time watching his soaps :rileylol
Knows Chelsie Aryn buried Dolph Ziggler last week :reneelel

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685274190015008769Fan of the Manchester United :tripsscust
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sent me some phenomenal rep :becky

Dislikes the Manchester United

Almost at 9,500 posts :surprise: *


----------



## CJ

*Knows I don't actually dislike Man U, I was just messing with Trublez
Liked that AJ Styles rep :side:
Uses this gif







almost as much as I use those Rachel Riley laughing gifs*


----------



## Trublez

*Influenced by me to use those Rachel Riley laughing gifs.

Calls them "the" Manchester united for some reason.

Has 450 more posts than me ITT.*



CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685274190015008769


*That's just as much of an insult to Summer rae, tbh. *


----------



## -Black Rose

Has a nice avatar
Has joined in 2013
Probably loved by WF considering his rep stars


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Extremely new member, but seems very cool
- Has a good amount of rep for only 86 posts
- Thinks Romans Empire is a complete idiot, lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a new sig.

• Is apparently fishy. 

• Steals vegetables from farms with Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will never run out of LOTR references to make 
- Should know I'm not fishy in any way at all haha
- Always has pretty sigs*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Was almost worried that I was gonna join the Roman Empire.

Would probably love a Men Of Wrestling Section, so she can post pictures of :ambrose all day

Cool person (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes fat girls
- Doesn't like Roman's Empire
- Prefers Cena's Nation like I do


----------



## CJ

*Probably an expert at poker :hmm
Left Suplex City & moved to Chinlock City
Needs to alphabetize the names in his sig 

Gandhi

Knows that if I'm going to use quick reply, I should be quicker :no:
Has seen the pyramids of Egypt up close
Paul Scholes fan
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has nearly 55,000 points :sodone

winner of the best smiley maker on WF!

posts in orange in this thread.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Has an alt named DorkLady
Username is a typo for a famous word that rhymes with "it"
Online here 24x7*


----------



## CJ

*One of a handful of non premium members that have an animated avatar
Lives in France but isn't French
Speaks a few different languages & has visited a lot of countries
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Does awesome graphics for others
- Plays Xbox 360 
- Something about his biography... Blah, Blah! Woof! Woof! (Very interesting)*


----------



## Charisma Vacuum

A big Triple H fan like myself
Hates RVD
Likes the shield


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Joined in October 2015 but only has 10 posts
- Has Edge as their profile pic
- Apparently likes Triple H*


----------



## Trublez

*Purple border.
Changed her sig.
Has not repped me at all in 2016. *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has the brightest color in the sun in the color yellow. :mark:
His green is to my red in font colors. :benson
Still repping the queen Seleme Carol. :banderas*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- AJ Lee fan
- Credits CHAMPviaDQ for his sig
- From Orlando*


----------



## HornyforStratus

Loves Hunter Hearst Hemsley
Likes Taker
Hates Cena


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really really loves Trish
- Most likely thinks Trish is much better looking than all the current divas
- Joined in 2012*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I wonder if she says she needs a drumroll would she get it.
- Don't you wish there are sound effects that could be associated by your action.
- "Hey, can I have an applause!!!!" *Gets an applause out of nowhere* Life would be more awesome, don't you think? *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants people to applaud when he walks into a room, probably 
- Always comes out with random things in here 
- But I love that!*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Dean may want a drum roll, but she wants a roll in the hay with him.

• Likes purple.

• Has probably been to Buckland.


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I prefer making/editing all the images in my sig and avy myself so chances are, I'm never gonna ask anyone for help (CJ last month was a one off).

New avy.

Has not had Karen Gillian displayed on his profile for a while. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wouldn't be a tragedy if she's steps backwards and that train would go through her with he lollipop >
- Sorry for an evil thought
- It could go like this: "Hello, baby... don't you think I'm hot and se-KERSPLAT!!!"*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thinks about people getting hit by trains :hmm:
- Is currently online
- Is in a Triple H mood*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is one of Romans Empire's most hated people. A feat that she should be proud of.
- Has a great new Dean sig :clap
- One of the nicest people around here.


----------



## Trublez

*Has mature and well thought out posts, even in the rants section. 
Acts way more mature than most 18 year olds. 
Been on here for 1 year & 5 months.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Appreciates maturity 
- Knows that Titus is better than Young.
- A good case on this forum of someone who can be mature, funny and assertive. :clap


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I still love Carol Seleme despite my dark comments.
- Probably, didn't gave two shits
- Still an awesome poster*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got ninja'd
- Possibly didn't realize it.
- Commonly listens to metal albums.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Aye! How did you ninja me and I didn't realized it?
- He's probably a master in disguise?
- He could disguise himself as the letter R and you wouldn't know it.*


----------



## CJ

*Trips fan :trips2
Likes Carol Seleme
Now has 515 posts itt :yay*


----------



## Trublez

*Something about his current Decker avy has always amused me, maybe its 'cause of the weird way she's smiling.

Not a fan of Brazilian accents.

The phrase "Gingers have no souls" is probably something he doesn't like to hear.
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ

- His avi and sig are exceptionally easy on the eye
- From Ulster
- Loves Becky's theme song, naturally. :becky

Trublez:

- Done gone ninja'd me
- Also has a sig that's easy on the eye.
- Often referenced as CJ's BFF :lol


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't have Becky's theme song in his top 5 :surprise:
Heard of Ulster :yay
Hoping the Lynch Mob have something to celebrate after the Rumble :fingerscrossed
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that i at least have it in my top 10 
- Probably wishes that all Becky fans from this forum could gather in one room to witness a potential title win, just for the pure carnage.
- Is approaching 55k points :dance


----------



## CJ

*Knows he should have it as no.1 :benson
Likes Irish chicks who kick lasses asses :becky
Knows a WF Becky Lynch gathering would end in mayhem :rileyclap*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Will ninja you when he has a chance.
- Beware if you're walking down the street and having a box of cookies, HE WILL ATTACK!!!
- I do agree that CJ does awesome sigs.*

- CJ

*- Well, speak of the devil... I was just mentioning you!
- Oh I have something for you:








- I screenshotted this on my phone traveling from Crapanon to Vancouver. LE GASP!!! I'm in Vancouver :drose*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got ninja'd while talking about being ninja'd.
- Wondering how the WWE will debut Nakamura.
- Has warped from Kepler 186F to Vancouver.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- A general knowledge to share:







Planet Kepler 186F looks identical to Earth
- Would also be able to live in Kepler 186F, as well.
- We could start our own wrestling promotion from their calling is K186FWF stands for "Kepler 186F Wrestling Federation". No one is up there to sue us... that's a good thing. *


----------



## CJ

*Knows I already had that video downloaded :rileyclap
Would like to go into space
Probably likes Ice Hockey :hmm
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't miss out on Leanna goodies.
- Has a red user title, unsurprisingly.
- Hoping that Kalisto can get the US title back off of Del Rio. (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Knows taking the belt off Kalisto so quick was crazy :hutz
Hoping for a win against Barnet tomorrow :fingerscrossed
Knows there too many ninja's around here :side:
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Refreshes Leanna Decker's Facebook every 2 seconds and probably doesn't sleep until new pics have been uploaded
- Loves using sigs a lot
- Very awesome poster*


----------



## CJ

*Probably glad to be back in Canada
Knows I actually rarely check her facebook, but I may or may not get alerts when she posts something on instagram 
Scared that @Chief of the Lynch Mob will steal his cookies :lol
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably also follows Becky's Instagram. :becky
- Isn't quite as much of a stalker as simon initially thought :lol
- Should know that i am partial to a cookie now and then. So he's quite right to be worried.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is on the Becky Lynch team. :becky
Loves NXT more than Raw. :drose
Likes Cesaro. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic sig with 3 of the very best
My Red brethren
From Orlando! Home The iMPACT ZONE
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

BTheVampireSlayer:

- Fan of all the best women's wrestlers. :clap
- Has a beautiful AJ avi.
- Seems like a very friendly person.

Prompto Argentum:

- Trainee ninja
- Is 111 more than people.
- Big lover of anime


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has an amazing sign thanks to CJ.

Fan of The new Day :rusevyes

I can't say that I adore the love that ^ has shown for :becky . *_


----------



## CJ

*Good taste in women :mckinney
Loves to post in red
Still hoping for an AJ Lee return
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

BTheVampireSlayer:

- Is a little worried about the competition when it comes to Becky fans :lol
- Approaching their 5 year mark on the forum.
- Zayniac. :zayn3

CJ: 

- Another name on the list of people who have ninja'd me recently.
- Will either be ecstatic or very disappointed about the Divas title match at the Rumble.
- Will probably simply be very disappointed about the result of the Rumble match itself.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Knows me well when it comes to Becky :lmao

2. Marks for Rollins too :mark:

3. Also a fan of aige*_


----------



## Trublez

*Should check his rep. :wink2:
One of the coolest guys on here.
Would probably mark for a fatal 4 way between all the divas in his sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Still has Chelsie in his sig :no:
Definitely watches Eastenders :rileyclap
One of the many Becky fans in here :becky*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One team orange 

Heavily supports/loves Leanna Decker.

Arrived here a month after me. :becky*_


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to get bitten by a sexy ass female vampire.
Has AJ blowing a kiss at someone as their avy.
May or may not care that another "AJ" will soon be debuting on WWE television soon.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Loves such a goddess in Carol Seleme. :benson

2. Is just 3 more points til he hits 15,5000 points.:thecause

3. Loves to use the color green in his posts.:yoshi *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Types in red
- We're all becoming the United Colors of Wrestling Forum, eh?
- Perhaps, a fan of Sarah Michelle Gellar. Man, is she a hottie? And a vampire slayer on top of that!!*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1. Types in dark blue.
2. Is a huge fan of The Game.
3. Also a fan of The Undertaker*_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Misses AJ Lee :cry

Charisma Carpenter Idol

Loved Buffy The Vampire Slayer*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- No longer watches the WWE.
- Still lets people know who his faves in the company are though (Y)
- Is counting down the 12 days.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Needs to start typing in a color
- Let us form the United Colors of Wrestling Forum faction in this thread
- And attack John Cena to a point he'd be wishing he had never been born.*


----------



## Trublez

*May or may not have been happy that HHH went over Sting at WM31.

Sig has the same background as this video. 




Probably didn't know that Carol's full name is actually Carol Seleme Daniels.*


----------



## Oakesy

Has a nice sig 
Types in green
Has a hell of a lot of points even though I have no clue what they mean


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trublez:

*- Should know that I thought Carol Seleme is a Lebanese decedent (Maybe, she is) because the family name Seleme is very common in Lebanon.
- Thanks for clearing it up with Daniels
- At first, I thought she was Carol Smeha (a terrible Lebanese singer) and that's why I got confused, at first.
Bonus: Get back here and don't Google Carol Smeha... no matter how much you're curious... just don't. It'll save you a lot of ear medication, trust me.*

Oakesy:
*
- Dean Ambrose fan
- You're going to be an immediate friend to Ambrose Girl
- Has 0 points... tsk! tsk!*


----------



## CJ

*Joined nearly 10 years ago
Big fan of HHH :trips2
Glad to be back in Van City
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Linfield fan.
- If he's ever missing you can damn sure find him in this thread somewhere (Y)
- Casually waiting for Styles to debut. :trips8


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wondering if he'd going to a color, which one should it be?
- Waiting anxiously for the NJPW guys to arrive in WWE
- He preferable seeing them in NXT because if the wrestlers went to the main roster, they might have a popcorn vendor guys as their gimmicks.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would probably mark out if Triple H wins the Rumble.

Sheamus fan

Has cool looking dark blue text (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*
simonitro:

Is getting a push.
Older than me.
Likes seeing Shitswoggle get the shit kicked out of him. :rileylol

























Deadman's Hand:

Ninja'd me.
Doesn't want the talent he likes going to WWE.
Waiting for LU.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Those gifs are one the most beautiful things I've seen in this site. The image of Constipationwoggle in pain such a joy for me. This one is a masterpiece







roud
- If it's better for me to see, Psycho Sid powerbombs his ass straight to hell
- Or even better, Undertaker tombstoning him for an extra measure.*


----------



## Benj3092

- Would love to the filling in a Bella sandwich
- Bow's down to the King
- Probably never seen Rick and Morty


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Rick and Morty fan
- Was probably pretty affected by David Bowie's passing
- Joined very recently, and is already garnering a good point/post ratio.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is a black man named Steve or a fan of Steve Blackman and making a joke, but maybe it's both. :wee-bey

• Fan of THE MAN.

• Likes eagles on championships.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Vague Katti said:


> • Is a black man named Steve or a fan of Steve Blackman and *making a joke*, but maybe it's both. :wee-bey
> 
> • Fan of THE MAN.
> 
> • Likes eagles on championships.


Mainly the bolded. I'm actually white as a ghost 

- Has received a shitload of likes, but is stingy with giving them out.
- Is a premium member.
- Is a formidable, katana-like sword (apparently).


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made a thread saying hello to everybody
- Is Romans Empire's BFF 
- Has THE MAN as his av :Seth (I think I said this as an excuse to use that gif lol I love it...)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that the :Seth smilie is the best one.

Looking forward to seeing Kevin Owens & Dean Ambrose face each other at the Rumble.

Online at 3 am. :surprise:*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know it's actually about 9:30pm on Saturday here hehe 
- Only has a week and a half left to wait for LU
- Groups wrestlers together in his faves in the factions/teams they were in*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that that saves me space in my sig, so I can add more favs (Y)

Is sad that Da Man & Big Match John aren't gonna make it to WM 32 :mj2

At least still has Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns to look forward to ositivity*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Is flirting with a fatty
Maybe using his cold dead hand during that
Should know that it could lead to blindness

*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is an Indian
- Lives in France
- Thinks the user Catalanotto is pathetic


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- On and off poster in this thread
- Been around for over 3 years.
- Is still fat, apparently.


----------



## Gandhi

- Prefers NXT over RAW
- Sami Zayn fan
- Bayley fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Calmed himself outside of rants
- Ironically, is more interested in who will become the next President than I am
- Live in Africa


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New Day fan
- Megaman fan
- Perhaps, owned many Nintendo consoles.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes them big boys
- Dislikes them small boys
- Highly curious


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Smash Bros fan
- Enjoys New Day
- Considering the join date, is a relatively infrequent poster.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Used rants to make an introduction thread
- Is very friendly
- Also like The New Day


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably does the New Day Rocks chant at least once every day
- Never seems to get annoyed about anything.
- Got accidentally negged by Trublez a while back.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Corbin fan
- Probably regretting seeing many NXT guys being underutilized in the main roster.
- I wonder what's his opinion about The Undertaker*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that Taker is one of my all time favourites.
- Eagerly anticipating HHH's return
- Enjoys seeing Hornswoggle get squashed.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoys people I've never heard of
- Doesn't have a car
- Has to eat to survive


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is alarmingly correct about my survival needs.
- Probably also needs to do the same thing.
- You're guaranteed to find him in this thread somewhere.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he has been to a WWE or any wrestling show
- Wonder if he watched Summerslam 1992 since it was an awesome PPV that happened in England
- Would probably love to see Wrestlemania happening in England, he'd probably go live and watch it.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Semi- regular
- Climbing up the ranks
- Offline


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably settles differences in Smash.

Is probably anticipating the 25th anniversary Sonic game.

Offline.*


----------



## CJ

*Huge Sonic fan (Y)
Has a lot of favorites :whoo
Hoping Becky beats Flair :becky
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Also wants to see Becky beat Flair.

His revolution is better than the Divas Revolution.

Wishes he was the King of the Redhead Revolution.


----------



## Lone Star

Solid poster I enjoy reading.

Greatest avatar on the forum right now. Nikki oozes of sex in that gif. bama4

Went ballistic one night in the RAW thread over the direction of the product. It was more entertaining than the show that night.


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined last month
Has a quote in his sig
Very active poster


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

His sig reminds everyone of Super Bryan.

Needs to take rep more serious.

Looking forward to that new super hero movie which I cant remember the name of going by his avatar.


----------



## Da Alliance

Can't remember Suicide Squad
Nikki Bella fan
Wants to get pinned by Maryse


----------



## Tony

- Likes The Joker
- Most likely looking forward to the Suicide Squad movie
- Likes Evolution


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Recently watched Nakamura vs Styles.

Enjoyed David Bowies work. RIP.

Has seen the Hateful Eight.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has stopped watching WWE.

Has made a smart decision.

Wants to get pinned by Maryse.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably thinks I made a bad decision cos I still watch WWE and I still love it lol
- Thought it was stupid that Romans Empire now somehow has 10 "victories" over me :lmao
- Depending on how it goes, maybe should make a exception and watch Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens Last Man Standing match!!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still watches WWE.

Trying to encourage others to do the same, for shame.

Gets hit on often.


----------



## Da Alliance

Loves the Shield
Chooses Ambrose over Reigns and Rollins
Has an awesome gif sig


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I don't have a problem with you still watching WWE, since you at least enjoy it :draper2

A 10 time victim of the "Roman Empire" :bryanlol

Knows that I might watch the LMS, depending on the feedback (Y)

Da Alliance:

Will always remember WM 30

Knows that at least we Bryan fans will always have that. :cry

Lives in Manila *


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Is eagerly awaiting the Return of Lucha Underground.
- Approves of Sonics arch nemesis.
- Apparently has posts worth reading.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Worships Romans Empire :no:

Has an alternate WWE Title design in his sig.

Likes Steve Blackman (despite him not being a real person :cudi )*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still rocking that blue text.

Might be a smurf.

Excited for LU's return.


----------



## Da Alliance

Takes reps seriously
Has a lovely Nikki gif sig
Has 12k points


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has an Alliance.

Evolution.

Living in Manilla.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nikki's ass in that sig kada

Is probably jealous of The Miz, for being able to fuck Maryse.

Red border avatar.*


----------



## Da Alliance

Loves blue
Watches Sonic
HBK fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New to this thread, I think
- Can't wait for Suicide Squad movie
- Fan of Evolution*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants Taker to go on for as long as possible
- Is Little Poppa Pump, apparently
- Has been a Triple H fan for 21 years.


----------



## Da Alliance

From England
Has a cool gif sig
Is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably marked for Jericho's return
- Was probably annoyed that D-Bry beat all of Evolution in one night.
- From the Philippines.


----------



## Da Alliance

Thinks NXT is better than RAW
Cesaro fan
Has a gif avy


----------



## Oakesy

Has a scary avatar
Likes to remember WM 30
Has now been a member for 5 years.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fellow Englishman.
- Starting to post more seriously on this forum :clap
- CM Punk fan.


----------



## Trublez

*May like Cesaro just a tad more than Rollins.
Lives just under a 5 hour car drive away from me, at least according to Google.
Consistent poster in this thread.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Another hot Carol Seleme avatar
- Repped me with a much hotter pic 
- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum that I'm establishing.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Happy when Hornswoggle was suspended
- Probably upset that his suspension is up
- Unless it's not up yet, then he is still happy


----------



## Aizen

* One of a few selected non-premium members with an animated avy. 

* Wario :mark:

* May have played in one day all Nintendo games thinking Miyamoto might appear as the final boss. :side:


----------



## CJ

*Hunts demons when he's not posting in the Celeb thread :JLC3
Has a pretty awesome sig :rileyclap
Changed his avi :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Younger than me.
Never stops looking up new models on Google.
Obsessed with Eastenders.*


----------



## CJ

*Finally changed his avi :rileyclap
Went with a green border :yay
Probably sick of being an extra in Eastenders :rileylel
*


----------



## Trublez

*Continues to prove how obsessed with Eastenders he is. :ann1

Wants Becky to win the title at the RR. :woo

Needs to go with an orange border with his next avy/sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Salty he can't get a speaking part in Eastenders :reneelel
Should try out for Emmerdale :chlol
Good guy :mckinney
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I'm not even aware of what an "Emmerdale" even is. :troll








One of the fastest people on here at returning rep. :woo
Never gets into any back and forths with people on here.*


----------



## CJ

*Refuses to make me any Leanna Decker gifs :cry
Over uses smilies :rileylel :rileylol :chlol :ha :HA :maisielol
Trying to get the Carol Seleme bandwagon going in the Celeb thread :rileyclap
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still repping the goddess of Orange in a good way. :becky

Loves the color Orange around here I assume. Wondering if he likes the fruit Oranges. :hmm

Is dat Leanna Decker Fan. :tucky *_


----------



## Trublez

*Changed his avy.
Never changes his sig, though.
Is from the place the Royal Rumble will be held this year.*


----------



## CJ

*Didn't notice BTVS added that Becky smilie someone made 0 to his sig. (Which technically counts as a sig change :woo)
Thinks I don't have back & forths with people, yet has been having one with me in this thread :confused
Probably still eating that rabbit food breakfast cereal :no
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
Trublez

Changed his sign too, just noticed this. :benson

Supporting the Team Green. :tucky

Supporting a goddess in Carol Seleme. :banderas

CJ:

Got Ninja'd by him. :no:

Love his support of Leanna Decker. :rusevyes

An honorable part of Team Lass Kickers. :becky*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum faction... Red good choice!
- Ashley Benson fan
- I wonder if he has the hots for Michelle Trachtenberg*


----------



## CJ

*May have the hots for Michelle Trachtenberg :hmm
Biggest Trips fan in here (Y)
Probably owns a sledgehammer :trips2*


----------



## Da Alliance

Fellow HHH fan
Joined this forum earlier than me
Doesn't like John Cena


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Likes HHH

Loves Randy Orton

Hell he even likes Batista who is also my favorite member of Evolution. *_


----------



## Trublez

*Named 3 things about a guy that got ninja'd.
Posts in italics.
Older than me.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has great taste in celebs.

Post in bold like me.

Joined this site on my birth month. *_


----------



## Oakesy

His sig girl has a great ass <3
Another user who writes in colour
Has been here nearly five years.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves CM Punk too. 

Has a great Ambrose sig. :ambrose

Has been here for almost 4 full years.*_


----------



## CJ

*Appreciates a good redhead :yay
Loves posting in red
Becoming a regular in here :JLC3
*


----------



## Oakesy

Oakesy said:


> His sig girl has a great ass <3
> Another user who writes in colour
> Has been here nearly five years.


These were meant to be for you so will repost >


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Quoted himself
- So in love with himself
- Even if he starred in a movie, all the casting would be himself. *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Has that epic picture of The Game.

Has Triple H with the sledgehammer on his avatar. :trips9

Been a fan of Triple H since 1995. :HHH2*


----------



## CJ

*On his way to 5000 posts :high5
Ashley Benson avi :mckinney
One of my favorite posters :yay*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Oh his way to 55 thousand points.:high5

Leanna Decker in his avatar. :Banderas

One of my favorite posters here as well. :Will*_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*On his way to 5,000 posts :JLC3

Ashley Benson fan

Lovely sig (Y)*


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a grudge against me because I've made him look horrible many times before
- Likes to white knight girls who are nice to him (even if said girls aren't nice to everyone)
- Watches Lucha Underground (or whatever the fuck it's called)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks he makes anyone look horrible :lol

Thinks I'm white-knighting anyone

Just came back from a second ban, after getting angry on the internet*


----------



## Da Alliance

HBK fan
Has more posts than me
Likes blue font


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined in January 2011

Getting yelled at by Scott Steiner

Is probably going to watch the Suicide Squad film*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Loves Eggman from Sonic The Hedgehog. 

Loves Lucha Underground. :banderas

Favorite wrestler is HBK!! *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for The Boss (Y)

Would probably love a Buffy reboot.

Has over 18,000 points.*


----------



## Oakesy

Is a fellow LU fan
Also a HBK fan
Has been here for nearly three years


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is another Dean Ambrose fan.

Been here since 2012.

Wants to see Harper/Rowan booked better.


----------



## Da Alliance

Likes Miz's wife
Thinks Nikki > Brie
Loves cleavage as I do


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably wanted an Evolution triple threat at Wrestlemania 30
- From Manila, Philippines
- Should yell back at Scott Steiner *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Plays The Game on a regular basis.
- Sometimes plays it in Vancouver, but has been known to partake during his time in Beirut.
- His sig is the picture used for the top match on Youtube when searching for Triple H's theme song.


----------



## Da Alliance

Is a Chief
Likes Jordan and Gable
Has a sig made by CJ


----------



## Buttermaker

It's a Thiller in Manila
Probably thinks the whole Daniel Bryan thing was/is ridiculous
I see him on occasion around these parts but not too often.


----------



## Da Alliance

Also yelled at by Scott Steiner
Joined earlier than me
Likes Scott Hall


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HAHAHAHAHA!!!
- I wonder if The Joker is his favorite character
- Finds it ridiculous that Daniel Bryan defeated Evolution in one night but can't beat Dolph Ziggler in 2015, perhaps :/ *


----------



## CJ

*Fan of the King of Kings








Really hates RVD
Metalhead :becky
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows constant use of :becky is a good thing
- Is apparently only 9 points away from 55k.
- Would probably sit and listen to Becky's puns all day :becky


----------



## CJ

*Bad at maths :rileylel
Has missed the last few Lynch Mob meetings :WTF2
Makes a lot of well thought out posts :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Pointed out the horrific mistake that i made. :cry
- Might have to usurp me as a result.
- Constant smiley user :clap


----------



## CJ

*Knows I actually just banked those points to mess with him :rileylol
Knows about my smilie addiction 
Will soon have 2500 posts :yay*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants me to make new Leanna Decker gifs but doesn't send me new videos of her.
Knows I'd do disgusting things to Shona McGarty. :evil
Too many smilies, like seriously. :side:*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to overuse smilies himself :benson
Should make the text in his sig a link again :agree:
Finally owned up to watching Eastenders :rileyclap*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Trolled the hell out of me. cry
- 'Eastenders' is probably his most used word in this thread over the past week.
- Always a pleasure to talk with.


----------



## Trublez

*Probably became a fan of Corbin after his heel turn.
Just like New Day.
As they were both garbage before that. *


----------



## PUNKY

Obviously a major becky fan. :becky
Loves football.
Don't think iv'e spoken to him before... Seen him around quite a bit though.

EDIT fuck why do i always post in here the second someone else does. I always mess up the chain. :grin2:


----------



## CJ

*Using an avi I made for BBR :hmm
Nice sig :mckinney
Living at Paige's house*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I USED TO watch Eastenders. :rileylol
Jumped from 50k points to 55k in the space of a few minutes. :enzo
Now knows if it was possible to keep the text green while adding a link to it I would. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows CJ is a wizard.
- Also thought that New Day and Corbin were garbage before their current characters
- Has a smashing new avi. :zayn3


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't know basic BB code :rileylel
Still watches Eastenders :rileyclap
Big fan of Rachel Riley :mckinney

Craig

Pesky ninja :no:
Knows NXT is better than Raw
Supports his local team :yay*


----------



## PUNKY

Has pretty much no info about him on his cp page...
Apart from the fact his birthday is august 30th.
Made a great avi i stole off bbr.... (awkward):surprise: I don't think he minds though. :grin2: (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Knows my profile is restricted to friends only
Knows I don't care about stolen avi's :lol
Would mark out for a Shield reunion*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes the sassy variety of female wrestlers going by her favourites.
Shield fangirl.
Joined on the same month I was born in.

Edit:

Ninja'd me.
Watches Eastenders every single day of his life.
Which explains his super obsession of it. :rileylol
*


----------



## CJ

*Needs to try this >*

*"Drake is the kind of dude that stops at red lights when he plays GTA." - Skyy John* :reneelel
*
Knows I couldn't even name a single Eastenders character :side:
Told me some info about Carol :whoo*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- DAT LINK. :becky
- Is causing Trublez with Trublez about soaps. :rileylel
- States that Leanna is the queen of the redhead revolution.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is proud that Becky Lynch is getting a title shot at Royal Rumble. :HHH2

Is my Becky to my Knight Dynasty. aige :becky

Loves Becky Lynch. :becky*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Missing Paige dearly. aige
- Will definitely have been sad when AJ retired. :sasha3
- Is a great addition to this thread. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ

*Linkin Park fan
Has made 19 WF friends :high5
Would like to see Enzo & Cass get called up :yay*


----------



## Oakesy

Is from The Land of No Surrender
Is making me more and more tempted to use Leanna Decker as an avatar.
Seems a great guy/girl from what I have seen while I have been posting regularly


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I've yet to make a Lynch Mob meeting :cry

Friend of mine :high5

Has over 55,000 points :surprise:

Oakesy:

Ninja'd me

Ambrose fan

Has been on here for almost four years.*


----------



## CJ

*Mistakes points for posts :benson
Good poster :mckinney
Never attends the Lynch Mob meetings :surprise:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Taught me something new. (Y)
Will probably pretend he didn't know that Shona's name in Eastenders is Whitney. :side:
Needs to watch those "why the fuck you lying" vines before his nose grows too long.







*


----------



## CJ

*Knows all the names of every character in Eastenders ever :rileylel
Now knows some BB code (Y)
Hoping Carol makes some more NSFW vids :done*


----------



## Trublez

*Starting piss people off in this thread with his non stop Eastenders talk. :Out
Changed his avy. :mckinney
Still doesn't want to send me any Decker videos. :quimby*


----------



## CJ

*Still salty he got fired as an extra on Eastenders for stalking Shona McGarty :rileylel
Desperate for those Decker videos :mark:
Staying up to watch Raw live :woah*


----------



## -Black Rose

Is a lifetime premium member
Has joined in 2011
A good GFX-er(i heard)


----------



## Oakesy

Is learning to break kayfabe 
Joined here this month
Has 439 points


----------



## Mox Girl

*- AWESOME sig!!
- Awesome av too
- Obviously has great taste in wrestlers *


----------



## Trublez

*Received her first Carol rep from me. :lol
Knows variety is the spice of life. 
Slows as hell at repping back. 



CJ said:




Staying up to watch Raw live :woah

Click to expand...

No...*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I absolutely SUCK at repping people lol, I need to get better
- Did indeed rep me with Carol, a gorgeous pic of her!
- Has a new av, with a border that not only matches his font, but also the rep stars!*


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest & nicest Ambrose fan :yay
Will soon have 10000 points :woo
Purple border to match her text color :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Has seen some of the crazy shit Carol gets up too on her Tumblr. :argh:
Watches TNA.
Pretended to be mad when I first put Chelsie in my sig. :drake1
*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I wasn't pretending :cuss:
Likes crazy chicks from Brazil :lol
Probably wishes he was as good at art as Carol*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows he was flattered (if someone had Carol in their sig I would be too). :rileylol

Knows crazy chicks are the best in bed. :evil

Knows I'm jealous of her "art"...couldn't give less of a fuck lol, I only care about one thing when it comes to her.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Not watching RAW (Y)

Has a green border in the avatar to match green text (Y)

Almost at 5,000 posts.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Gave my sig a compliment (Y)
- Is the person I talk to about Romans Empire's stupidity lol
- Will have been on WF for 3 years in March*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Matching avatar and sig color (Y)

Come September, will celebrate two years on this forum.

Still believes in The Shield.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows that Romans Empire is even more batshit insane than he was before cos now he's talking about cereal
- Has less points than me, but more posts
- Has posts worth reading (not saying that just cos your rep level says it, it's true!)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is just as confused about Romans Empire's cereal talk as I am.

Also has posts worth reading. (Y)

Dean fangirl since 2012. :ambrose*


----------



## Da Alliance

Fan of the villain in Sonic (forgot his name)
Hyped for Jan. 27
From Chinlock City


----------



## CJ

*Evolution fan
Approaching 2000 posts
Used to be known as CodeBreaker :mckinney*


----------



## Da Alliance

Has the sexiest sig in the forum
Joined the same year as me
Likes orange font


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably love to see Evolution taking revenge on Daniel Bryan
- In one night, every Evolution member defeats Daniel Bryan (That would be beautiful)
- Fan of The Game like I am*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoyed the ending to Bryan's match at the 2014 Royal Rumble
- Threw up at the ending scene from Wrestlemania 29
- Probably hopes he never gets cleared


----------



## CJ

*Wants to go into space
Been a Trips fan for a long time :trips2
Hates Hornswoggle :mckinney

MTG

Likes to ninja people :no:
Fan of this thread
Big gamer*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had a smiley war with Trublez
- Easily ninja'd
- Whored out on rep


----------



## Pratchett

*- Ninja-ing folks
- I have faith he will one day challenge for the title he once held
- Will receive a rep from me very soon*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a very interesting signature.
- Has been eating swiss rolls recently :zayn3
- Posts mostly in the non-wrestling sections.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Amazed at the world's strongest botch
- A liker of many things
- Posts in the WWE sections


----------



## Bushmaster

-Obviously loves Smash Bros

-Most likely one of the thousands that have Wii and a Wii U

-Likes the New Day


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The Former SoupBro
- Former praiser of the sun
- Pretty well know


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Iron Man:

- Fellow CJ sig user. :fuckyeah
- Has a colourful user title.
- Has a great taste in wrestlers.

MTG:

- Ninja'd me.
- Is quick on the draw when naming things
- Will have another three things named about him soon.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Now has to edit his post
- Appreciates great tastes in wrestlers


----------



## Oakesy

Likes Jigglypuff
Has more points than me
Believes in the Power of Positivity


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Dean Ambrose fan, so obviously awesome (Y)
- Changed their av since the last time I said 3 things
- Is from England*


----------



## Allur

Grill
Enjoys fake graps
Enjoys receding hairlines


----------



## Vox Machina

• Greatest rapper alive.

• Likes Matt Hardy naked.

• Has a deep voice.


----------



## CJ

*Persona fan
Makes GFX :JLC3
American*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Colored :mckinney
- Fwiends








- Reps me with awesome pics*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is still in his Triple H mood
- Is now getting a push
- Still hates Rob Van Dam *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awesome sig of The Shield
- I wonder what's her opinion on RVD
- It would be awesome for us to see The Shield re-unite again.*


----------



## CJ

*Polling people to find out how much they hate RVD :rileyclap
Knows he can put me on the "People who dislike RVD" list :agree:
Wants to see HHH hit some people with that sledgehammer*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hates RVD... good chap
- Just to let you know... RVD was the original "Daniel Bryan syndrome" back in 2005/6
- Probably would enjoy you it as well seeing Triple H smack someone with the sledgehammer. *


----------



## CJ

*Getting a push :mckinney
Sheamus fan :hmm
Looking forward to the Rumble*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Another user who has a matching avatar & text color :mckinney

Whored out on rep.

Getting closer & closer to 10,000 posts.*


----------



## Lm2

big fan of lucha wrestling
likes Nintendo 
sweet sig


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Votes Bacon

Has been here since '08

Canadian*


----------



## Oakesy

Is a HBK fan
Is a LU fan
Hails from a fake location


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is from a real location lol
- Has both Shield Dean & current Dean in their sig <3
- 3 stars of rep so far

BTW @simonitro, I don't mind RVD. I'm not a huge fan of his or anything, he's just ok. I really enjoyed seeing Dean beat him up in the preshow of Summerslam 2013 though cos I was there *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Also lives from a real location

Making a name for herself on here (Y)

Full bar of rep :mckinney*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know that I actually get lots of people online who think NZ isn't a real place :lmao
- Is a regular in this thread!
- One of my fave people on WF (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably know that she enjoyed Ambrose beating RVD does bring a joy to my heart.
- Seems we have so much in common.
- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has formed his own stable on the forum
- Knows that the stable is in fact more meaningful than the League of Nations.
- Probably didn't like Neville getting a win on RAW.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a :mark: section in his sig but also a :clap section too
- Has mostly good people in both those sections
- Is obvioisly hoping for a Becky win at the Rumble*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of one of the all time great factions. :clap
- Is also really looking forward to Ambrose/KO :mark:
- Wishes that Dean would get more promo time


----------



## Da Alliance

Appreciates the Shield
Likes New Day
From England


----------



## Oakesy

Liked Evolution
Has more posts than points
Is fairly regular in this thread.


----------



## Da Alliance

Loves Ambrose
Not that active poster by judging his joined date and posts
Has an awesome sig!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Needs to take rep more serious.
- Dislikes Reigns' current superman push
- Wants to see Lesnar vs Wyatt


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is the chief of Team Lass Kickers!! :becky

One of my favorite posters on this site.

Is from Carlisle, Cumbria, England. *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also constantly delivers well thought out posts. :clap
- The Rumble is coming to their locale!
- Has a Becky album :bow


----------



## CJ

*Hoping Becky takes Charlotte's title, & her arm at the Rumble :becky
Very active in the Becky Lynch mega thread :becky
From the 2nd best part of the UK :rileyclap
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a new avi... and god damn it's good aige
- Knows that Becky killed it on RAW. :becky
- His country rankings are outdated :rileylel


----------



## CJ

*Has kept the same avi for a few weeks :wee-bey
Thinks I should rate Wales & Scotland higher :chlol
From the same country as that troublemaker Trublez :no:*


----------



## Oakesy

CotLM

Knows he wants to induct Oakesy into Team Lass Kickers
Is bothered by me on Steam on a regular basis XD
Marks for Cesaro

CJ

Great avatar
Great sig
Great man


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that the Mob is always accepting new members aige
- Got ninja'd by da GOAT GFX man.
- Compatriot :thecause


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Disappointed with Tyler Breeze
- Knew it would be inevitable
- May or may not be exited for The Rumble this Sunday


----------



## Punkhead

Has over 600 posts in this thread.

That's almost twice as much as his official post count.

I never see him on the forum outside of this thread.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has Psychosocial lyrics in his user title :clap
- Football fan :clap
- Loved GTA San Andreas :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He doesn't seem to be thrilled about the Royal Rumble
- Wonder if that would change getting closer to Wrestlemania
- Would dream that the main event would be Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopefully knows that that match would be awesome, done right.
- Might prefer Reigns vs HHH, though.
- Has old WCW show in his name.


----------



## Trublez

*Has 269 posts in this thread.
Shouldn't even bother trying to make sense of face/heel turns in the WWE.
5 years younger than me.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is older than I
- Or is the same age as me
- Either way, we're both past 20


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Love video games.

Has been here for 3 years full.

Has a great sign.  *


----------



## CJ

*Charisma Carpenter idol :mckinney
Ashley Benson fan
Likes to slay vampires in his spare time :yay
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Dat Leanna Decker fan. 

Loves to use the color Orange in his font/posts.

Close to 55,000 points. :benson*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Says I have a nice sign
- Probably means sig
- Or could mean zodiac


----------



## Trublez

*Has a nice sign. :evil
Likes video games.
Thinks Titus is OP.
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Recommended you an incredible album to listen
- Hope, you'd enjoy it.
- Maybe, it would sound sexier with Carol Seleme gifs.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a friend-foe relationship with Gandhi
- A recommender of many things
- Marks for the sledgehammer


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I had put you on that recommendation list
- Hope, you'd enjoy this INCREDIBLE album
- You'd start headbanging*


----------



## -Black Rose

Joined in 2006
Seems nice 
Like Reigns,Rollins,Batista and hates Hornswoggle and Dolph Ziggy just like me


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for the rep, appreciate it! 
- To answer you, I'm not from England but you seem to be an awesome person
- Joined this month and having a good record, so far. Welcome, friend.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hadn't noticed the recommendation
- Thanks for the offer
- Will check it out soon


----------



## Oakesy

Is a regular in this thread
Enjoys The New Day
Has to ask Scott Steiner for wrestling advice


----------



## Da Alliance

"Should be embarassed if they have more than 50 posts"
Asking Scott for wrestling advice
Fellow Ambrose fan


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Evolution.

Is from Manila, PH.

Has been here 5 months ahead of me. *_


----------



## Oakesy

Joined a year before me
Likes the divas
Is from Orlando


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Joined 11 months after me.
Liked Dean Ambrose.
Is from England.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably owns every Buffy The Vampire Slayer DVDs
- Fan of Paige and Becky Lynch
- Idolizes Charisma Carpenter*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Probably owns every Triple H DVD ever created.

Has an epic Triple H signature.

From Planet Earth or Kepler. *_


----------



## Da Alliance

"Is new to the ChatBox Crew"
Uses red font
From Florida


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Was probably an Evolution fan
- But also liked that Daniel Bryan beat them all?
- Almost to 1800 posts*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One of the best Shield's fan on the site.
- Would love to invite you out for dinner
- Hope, she'd like the album that I recommended her.*


----------



## Da Alliance

Is flirting with Ambrose Girl
Will probably use HHH's dating technique on Stephanie
Has huge balls for asking a girl out lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a pretty freaky avi.
- Has 66 posts in this thread.
- Probably loved it when Evolution returned.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Believes Becky was the star of Raw this week
- Would carry her bags for her
- Among other things :curry2


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He was graded A++ on his report card
- Should join me in the United Colors of Wrestling Forum
- Probably finds Bayonetta hot.*


----------



## CJ

*Metal head :becky
WF's no.1 HHH fan
Approaching his 10 year anniversary*


----------



## Pratchett

*- #TeamRed 
- Well deserved coloured usertitle
- One day his sig will get me into trouble when the wife walks by and sees it in on my computer screen*


----------



## Da Alliance

Taught me how to love Leanna Decker cos of sig
Likes orange font
Has the same join date year as I am


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New age Joker in the avy
- Been here for 5 years
- Online


----------



## Trublez

*Claims to be very shy. 
Yad Wen fan. 8*D
Don't recall him ever repping me. :hmm:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not sure what Yad Wen is
- I would rep them, but I'm a terrible repper
- So I let others do it for me


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still making the grade
- He's a terrible repper!
- Tell me about it :mj2 I WANT TO REP SOME MORE!!! *Insert Platoon moment**


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Can dance
- Girls can't resist his moves
- Also in better shape than I am


----------



## Pratchett

*- Needs to just go ahead and rep
- Didn't notice I got skipped a few posts ago
- Probably a better dancer than me*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't like when ninja'd people don't edit their post.
Good repper. (Y)
Gone back to that iconic avy.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the reasons I can't open my user cp with others around
- Not that that's a bad thing
- Make me feel guilty for my lack of repping back


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably thinks that New Day were one of the highlights of RAW too.
- Made the grade a long time ago.
- Doesn't rep back very often. :surprise:


----------



## Trublez

*Made me delete my post about MTG.
Has over 10,000 rep points. (Y)
Is quite white (dat phrasing :rileylol).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has contributed nicely to that rep number :dance
- Likely wishes Carol would pull up next to him and give him a look like the one in his avi :wall 
- Has 20 more friends than me.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently ninja'd trublez
- Is right about The New Day
- Currently 5PM where they are


----------



## Trublez

*Shouldn't feel guilty as there's plenty of peeps that never bother repping back. :mj
Should know its not a Yad Wen no it isn't. 
Likes Nintendo.*


----------



## CJ

*Likes curvy Brazilian chicks








Likes to cause Trublez all over the forum :no:
Trying to start some green border group :goaway*


----------



## Trublez

*Always says I cause Trublez but never shows any evidence.
Starting some orange border group. :canunot
Likes petite yet busty redheads.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

*- You will get repped by me when I get the chance.
- Has a Carol Seleme emoticon on his last comment
- He can't surrender... good lad!*

Trublez:

*- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum... GREEN
-








- I wonder if he'll put a Leanna Decker in one of his comments since CJ put Carol on his last one.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Often Ninja'd
- Will get ninja'd again


----------



## Trublez

*Obsessed with ninjas.
Even mentioned it 3 times.
Cause he loves ninjas.*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm a tout :nah
Doesn't approve of the Orange Border Order :cry
Still on the road to 5000 posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably wants the Orange Border Order to merge with the Lynch Mob.
- Keeping his fingers crossed for :becky
- Is the lynchpin of this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Just got a present :rileyclap
Needs an Orange border :becky
Will probably have well over 2500 posts by the time the Rumble's done :yay*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a generous individual. 
- Clearly enjoys round numbers. 
- Will probably have 30k likes by Extreme Rules. (Y)


----------



## Punkhead

Member of the Lynch Mob.

Likes NXT more than WWE.

Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## CJ

*Big Hayley Williams fan :mckinney
OP of the Eastern Europe thread
Has an iconic avi :rileyclap
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had a back and forth with Chief
- A fan of border orders
- Is not a tout


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- None of the people from his avi are in his sig, i believe.
- One of the top posters in this thread.
- Has one of the thinnest signatures around.


----------



## Trublez

*Will probably change his avy by next week if Becky wins at the RR.
Peyton Royce fan. kada
Doesn't type in colour....well aside from black. :side:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New chick in the middle
- Maybe Carol's 2nd sister from another mother?
- The Avatar is when Trublez was walking down the street with a camera and he shot her... she removed her sunglasses for him. Smooth moves, bro.*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably doesn't know that Santino in real life is a badass with an MMA background that even runs his own gym called the Battle Arts academy.

Probably doesn't care that he also married this chick 2 months ago.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636551408943276036
Probably knows by now that I don't share his hate for Santino.*


----------



## CJ

*Huge Santino fan :wee-bey
Offline right now :surprise:
Doesn't have a favorite wrestling promotion :hmm
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has two favorite promotions.

One of them returns on the 27th. :mark:

And the other is now on Pop. (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes every promotion that's not dubya dubya eee.
Knows the potential for Styles & Nakamura fucking up in that company is astronomical.
Had me thinking he was British there for a while until he mentioned he wasn't a few months ago.
*


CJ said:


> *Huge Santino fan :wee-bey
> *


*I'm far from a "huge" fan, I'm just disappointed we never got to see a more serious side to him, especially as he had the badass credentials to back it up.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thought I was British. :nah

Should know that you aren't the first person to think that.

Not that big of a Santino fan.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Can't wait til Lucha Underground comes back in 5 days.

Has a great collection of favorite wrestlers.

Joined almost 3 full years on here. *_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The only poster who posts in Italic

Lives in Orlando, FL.

Marks for :becky (Y)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*The only poster that types in blue.

Types in bold too.

Also marks for :becky . *


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that simonitro also types in blue, a different type of blue, though.
Starting posting in this thread more regularly recently.
Likes vampires lol.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Just let me know that Simonitro also types in blue. 

Knows that I post on this thread more regularly recently. aige

Loves Carol Seleme. :benson*_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Becoming a staple in this thread. :benson

Online

Great sig (Y)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Getting to know him better.

Has a interesting signature. :drose

Becoming one of my favorite posters. :benson*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Red still looks great on you
- You could use Photoshop if you want to go with a different colors than suggested on the site.
- Made some experimentation and work.*

*Demonstration: Color used from using the color code from Photoshop #60141c
*
Neat, huh?


----------



## Trublez

*Has Photoshop like me. (Y)
Hates Bryan.
How'd you like this new shade of green? *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*New green text

Should probably get an avatar that matches the new color (Y)


Cool poster :benson*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Cant wait for Lucha2.0
Likes the color blue
Regular poster on this thread


----------



## Da Alliance

Been a while since I last saw him in the forum
Has a sig that probably has a deep meaning in it
ECW fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still getting yelled at by Steiner.
- Been around for 5 years.
- Has become a constant presence in this thread :clap


----------



## CJ

*Has been Swinging and Bexplexing for a very long time :becky
Has got his fingers crossed for the Rumble :fingerscrossed
Regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is the ultimate 'Regular' in here :rileylel
- Is probably eagerly anticipating the Rumble :Seth
- Will definitely be making a happy post or fifty if Becky gets what she deserves. :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he's going to enjoy who's going to win the Rumble.
- Probably wants Daniel Bryan into the Rumble so he loses for the 3rd time, the Rumble will be hijacked and here we go again.
- I wonder if he's going to add Bullet Club into his favorites when they arrive.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i'm not really looking forward to much at the Rumble apart from Charlotte v Becky and Ambrose/Owens, and the possibility of returns/debuts in the Rumble.
- Would probably like Batista to return again at some point
- Vast majority of his recent posts have came in this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to the Diva's title match at RR :becky
Depending on who wins, his reaction will either be like this :fuckthis or this :yay
Lives pretty close to the Scottish border
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has a colour coded username, avy border and text. (Y)
Knows if I actually knew any N.Irish tv shows I'd make fun of him for watching those too.








Loves an American more than his Irish brethren. :rileylol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is causing trublez again :reigns2
- Knows that Tye Dillinger as a heel makes sense.
- Knows that :cesaro should be a champ again at some point


----------



## Trublez

*Loves this thread.
Can't wait to see Gable & Jordan or the American Alphas (wow @ that name :nikki2) wrestle circles around some Dubstep Cowboys next week.
Wishes most of the talent on the main roster had NXT like booking.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of my favourite posters on here :yay
- Will probably never abandon Carol.
- Would mark like crazy for an Angle return. :kurt


----------



## CJ

*Needs to pick a colour to post in :benson
Knows orange is already taken :rileyclap
Wants to see :cesaro as WWEWHC :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i'm independent from the United Colours Federation. :trips2
- And that it's mainly because i can't be orange. :sasha3
- Will inevitably take a revenge shot at Trublez when he gets the chance. :ambrose2


----------



## CJ

*Knows I would never take a shot at my BFF Trublez 0
Knows I made all 3 of those smilies :yay
Has declared independence :surprise:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Makes awesome smilies. :mckinney
Ignored truelove's request in the GFX section's gif thread. :chlol
Updated the avatar but kept the sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows that guy didn't provide any footage :shrug
Went back to his trademark green :mckinney
Needs to make me a sig :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Should ask him to provide some footage then.
Personally shut down TBZ Productions by burying me every chance he got in the gif thread but now wants a sig from me? :una
Had less posts than me in late 2014.*


----------



## CJ

*Refuses to make his BFF a sig :cry
Had to lay off everyone at TBZ Productions :surprise:
Uses more smilies than me :fact*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I was kidding about the sig thing. 
Has a new awesome sig anyway. :surprise:
Actually creates smilies so he automatically uses more smilies than me. :fact*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I may change it back or to something Becky related if she wins the title :fingerscrossed
Knows that there isn't much difference between regular BBC & BBC NI
Makes a valid point about the smilies*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Charlotte to drop the title to Becky this Sunday.

Knows I've created the most Decker gifs for him out of anyone on this forum.

Now knows that earlier today I rewatched the awesome Extreme Rules match between New Day and Kidd/Cesaro which made me miss the Swiss Superman even more. :mj2*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see Becky take Charlotte's title & her arm this Sunday :becky
Would probably mark out, if Becky knocked Ric Flair the fuck out :rileyclap
Probably won't be buying a New Day Unicorn headband any time soon :rileylel*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes guns lol.
Knows I'd like to see Becky bitch slap the drunk ass old man then put him in a dis-arm-her. :rileylol
Used to be a school bully. :no:*


----------



## Oakesy

Trublez

Is a regular in this thread
Seems like a fellow Becky fan
Joined nearly three years ago


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that Becky is freakin' adorable :becky
- Might eventually get his avi animated at some point.
- Eagerly anticipating KO vs Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes both Dean & Kevin Owens
- Is also into golf and football
- Has exactly 300 posts

EDIT:

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

- Ninja'ed me :no:
- Will prob go crazy if Becky wins the title on Sunday 
- Probably thought that promo Jordan & Gable made on NXT was quite funny (I did lol)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that Jordan and Gable are awesome 
- Will be thrilled if Dean retains on Sunday :ambrose3
- Would probably absolutely love a Shield triple threat at some point :mark:


----------



## Oakesy

Would lose his shit if Becky won on Sunday
Loves Jordan and Gable
Is my best friend on this forum


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dean Ambrose fan
- Likes the Ambrose Asylum
- Joined 2012*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would prob not want to invite me out for dinner cos I'm a picky eater at times lol
- Is still in Triple H mode
- I remember a month or so ago, we were equal in posts almost, but now I have like 700 more posts than you *


----------



## Oakesy

Would mark out for a Shield reunion at some point
Is in Ambrose's corner on Sunday
Is not far off 10,000 points


----------



## CJ

*Dean Ambrose fan
From the 2nd best part of the UK 
Hoping Ambrose wins at the Rumble
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Updated his sign. :banderas

Dat Leanna Decker fan. 

Is part of a great team of the Lass Kickers! :becky*_


----------



## CJ

*Part of the Celeb thread crew :JLC3
Hoping Charlotte gets her ass kicked by the Lass Kicker :becky
Probably excited to see if AJ Styles will debut at the Rumble
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Also part of the celeb crew. :JLC3

Also hopes that Charlotte gets her ass kicked by the Lass Kicker. :becky

Knows I am excited to see if AJ Styles will debut at the Rumble. aige*


----------



## Kratosx23

Is excited to see Evan Bourne Sr in the Royal Rumble.

Women's wrestling fan.

Posted a Dr. Who gif.


----------



## Trublez

*Probably also hates Austin Aries even though he can work a mic.
Hates Kitana from Mortal Kombat.
Likes Marvel better than DC.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Went back to his old text.

Is probably liked by Seabs.

Text color & avatar color matches again (Y)*


----------



## Oakesy

Writes in blue a lot
Can't wait for Lucha
Doesn't have any favourites from this WWE age.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has been posting in this thread a lot lately.

Ambrose fan (Y)

Lives in England.*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't correct Oakesy about not having any WWE favourites.
Will have got his LU fix by this time next week.
Watches Tits N Ass wrestling on Pop TV. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Used to be a wolf.
- Has his own production company. :trips2
- Is excited about Aries :mark:


----------



## Trublez

*May have played The Wolf Among Us.
Is also excited about Aries.
One of my favourite posters on here. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a green border around his avi.
- Severely dislikes it when face commentators side with faces for no real reason.
- Knows that the commentary is just shit regardless. :rileylel


----------



## Buttermaker

My man is still gracing the name 3 things about the above poster thread
Has a tits load of points
Most likely receives rep from a rotating crew of the same people


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is undoubtedly proud of his creation :bow
- Is a Caucasian individual
- Wants to see the Dudleyz hold the tag titles.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still repping a fine diva in the Lass Kicker. :becky

Still sporting an amazing signature made by CJ. :becky

Can't wait til Becky Lynch defeats Charlotte for the strap. :clap: :becky*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also has a brilliant signature, one which isn't made by CJ, though. 
- One of the most sensible posters around here.
- Wants to see Brock fight Owens at Mania. :mark:


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Frequently posts in this thread
Likes Becky
Looking forward to Rumble *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants to destroy ignorant jabronies :clap
- Has a nice, personalized sig.
- Wants Brock/Rock at Mania.


----------



## CJ

*Can't wait to see Becky Lynch standing tall as Diva's Champion :becky
Will soon have 300 posts in this fine thread :rileyclap
El Jefe of the Lynch Mob :bow
*


----------



## Kratosx23

Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: Land of No Surrender
Posts: 9,298



Trublez said:


> Probably also hates Austin Aries *even though he can work a mic*.


Not really. He's never impressed me one bit. He's alright I guess but he's nothing that needs any attention.


> Likes Marvel better than DC.


No, no, no. I like the Marvel FILMS better than the DC films. I'm a DC loyalist through and through, I'd be perfectly happy for Marvel to go out of business altogether if the executives, directors, writers team who makes the MCU moved over to DC, the DC executives, directors, writers team over there all got fired and the MCU guys started making the right decisions over there. DC has people in charge of the DC movies who suck at their jobs, that doesn't mean I prefer Marvel as a company.


----------



## CJ

*Likes to quote ppl
Joined in 2004
Reads comics
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Now has Becky AND Leanna in his sig :wall :mark:
- Might flap arms wildly like Becky if she wins the title :becky
- Might also take those guns from Leanna and march on Connecticut if she doesn't.


----------



## CJ

*Will probably start a one man riot in Carlisle if Becky gets screwed at the Rumble
Looking forward to celebrating with the rest of the Lynch Mob if Becky wins :fingerscrossed
Good poster with a lot of well thought out posts :mckinney
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has one of the shortest names on this forum.

- Can consistently be found supplying the WoW/Celeb threads. :dance

- Is in everyone's good books, apart from that one guy who made a stupid thread about him in Rants. :canunot


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has over 10,000 posts.

Lynch is love :becky

Lynch is life :becky*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has over 3000 posts 
- Is excited that it's almost time for LU!
- Still rocking that blue text*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Getting closer & closer to 3,000 posts. (Y)

Is excited to see Ambrose & Owens tear the house down at the Rumble.

Great poster (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I have played and finished Sonic CD for the first time.
- He probably have played the game
- Wonder which is his favorite Sonic game
Bonus: Still reading the awesome comics (even though, it's slower... reached issue 40)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I have played Sonic CD.

Should know that I haven't really thought about my favorite Sonic game.....I'll get back to you on that.

Is still reading the Archie Comics.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably like my new Avatar and Sig
- Have probably beaten Sonic CD and got the good ending
- Wonder what's his opinion on Sonic 2006*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants Metal Sonic vs Sonic in the main event of Mania
- Really hopes RVD isn't a surprise Rumble entrant 
- Is probably still not quite sure where he actually lives*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Misses the Shield

Knows that I do too :batista3

It's probably morning in New Zealand
@simonnitro

Cool sig (Y) . BTW if you want to know, I am not a fan of the story to Sonic '06.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know it's 10pm in NZ 
- Is smart to be missing The Shield, cos they were the best
- Was probably mad to read that WWE tried to get LU shut down lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I did get annoyed. :damnyou

Is posting at night time in NZ :surprise:

Knows that despite me not watching WWE anymore, I may watch Ambrose/Owens, if I hear good things about the match.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might watch Ambrose/Owens.

Smartly wont watch any other WWE.

Excited for Lucha Underground.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Maryse lover

Nikki Bella lover

Would love a triple threat between the two of them *


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Excited for tonight
Also excited for 3 days later
Excited enough to render his hand dead*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wisely is a bigger fan of old school wrestling rather than the poorly booked average joe wrestling of today.

Doesn't have coloured text.

Lives in some kind of a squared circle.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Originator of the Maryse megathread. :clap

- Also being a hipster and not posting in colour.

- Is one of the few big time diva marks who actually posts sensibly and isn't completely biased. (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Had a bunch of sigs made by CJ.

A fellow hipster with no coloured text.

Knows Rusev deserves better.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Casually awaiting Nikki's return from injury

- Wishes Miz was booked better

- Studies intensely at Fearless University.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a doctorate in Lynching...

Probably misses Randy Orton.

Is a fellow Baron Corbin fan.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is probably also quite fearless.

- Is making a name for themselves

- Enjoys Rugby.


----------



## Da Alliance

Becky fan
Very active in this thread
Prefers NXT over Raw


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Can't wait for the Suicide Squad movie
- Watches NBA
- Fan of Jericho too*


----------



## Trublez

*Posts regularly in the PYP thread.
Doesn't smoke weed.
Dumped HHH for a...hedgehog. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a little bit uneasy about HHH being replaced by a hedgehog.
- Will never dump Carol. :cozy
- Knows that Ziggler is exceptionally stale right now.


----------



## Ahem...

- Becky Lynch :mark:
- Joined the same year as I
- Fellow Englishman


----------



## CJ

*Red border (Y)
Superman fan
Has a slight cough
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Becky Lynch. :becky

Part of team Orange.:becky

Loves Leanna Decker. :benson*_


----------



## Oakesy

Fellow lover of Becky Lynch :becky
Has a lavely sig
Joined almost five years ago


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Another of the Becky fans taking over this thread.

And another Dean Ambrose fan, but has to settle for being #2 .

Lives in England.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably got upset when Rusev was the first eliminated
- He's one luck guy for being pinned by Maryse
- Should consider killing The Miz first before marrying her.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nice sig/avatar.

Is probably happy about tonight.

Is most likely looking forward to Mania even more after tonight.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't watch WWE anymore
- Didn't care much about the Royal Rumble
- Perhaps, didn't like Triple H winning the Rumble*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I didn't care for HHH winning the Rumble.

But I don't watch WWE, so eh, it's not that big of a deal to me. :shrug

Is probably looking forward to Reigns/HHH at Mania 32.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Didn't like HHH winning the Rumble.

Doesn't like WWE.

Is clearly a wise man.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rightfully disgraced by Rusev's treatment.
- Has a new avi
- Knows that the Super Reigns push is quite frankly, trash.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Loved it when Flair put his tongue into Becky's mouth
Probably got a confused boner when he saw that
Probably fapped watching it

:troll*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is trolling the life out of me 
- First post he's made today
- Posts reasonably often in here.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I wonder if he liked the performance of the Wyatts
- Royce fans
- He probably didn't care about Triple H winning the Rumble*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Sonic The Hedgehog.
Probably thought Metal Sonic vs Sonic is a great match.
Has a cool signature. *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably had mixed emotions regarding the ending to the divas title match.
- Would probably (hopefully) favour a 4 way at Mania for the belt. :becky :sasha3 aige
- Wants Styles to face Owens in a feud :mark:


----------



## CJ

*Disappointed with the out come of that Diva's title match 
Hopes Becky is okay
Glad Styles finally made his debut :mark:
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably hated how Becky Lynch lost last night
- He lost respect to Ric Flair for costing Lynch's opportunity
- Also, lost respect for Banks after she pushed Lynch outside of the ring after the match.*


----------



## CJ

*Correct
Happy about the Rumble result
Probably watching Raw
*


----------



## Trublez

*Not watching Raw right now.
Probably got his hopes up for Becky winning the title (glad I didn't).
Marked the fuck out when he heard this song last night by a certain phenomenal one.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Raw isn't worth watching live :rileylol
Probably marked out himslef when AJ Styles appeared :mark:
Loves this thread more than he loves Carol Seleme :rileylel
*


----------



## Trublez

*Misses me in the celeb thread.
Will probably have 10,000 posts come Mania.
If his love for Becky Lynch and Leanna Decker were combined it still wouldn't even reach 5% of the love he has for this thread. :drake1







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Watching Raw
- Wonder what's his opinion about the Rumble?
- Has a crazy gif in his last comment*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is probably happy that Daniel Bryan wasn't in the Rumble









Probably doesn't miss Hornswoggle

Knows I don't either (Y)*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Tomorrow is a big day for him
Probably likes Randy Orton's chinlocks
Probably loved watching Flair molest Becky*


----------



## -Black Rose

Loves Sting
Nice friendly guy
Joined in 2012


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also seems to be a nice guy.
- Has a hell of a lot of rep for the number of posts he has
- Pretty new on the forum.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably love to see the NXT title to be defended at Wrestlemania 32
- Perhaps, thrilled AJ Styles has arrived to WWE.
- Always marking in his sig*


----------



## Da Alliance

From Planet Earth
Loves Sonic
Undertaker fan


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Jared Leto's juggalo portrayal of The Joker.

• Fan of Evolution.

• From Manila.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Is my brother for life on here. 

Fan of anime I think. 

An excellent poster. *


----------



## CJ

*From Florida
Good poster 
Has become a regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is probably sad that Becky lost at RR. 

Still online.

Has the most amount of posts in this thread (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Got rid of all his favorites :surprise:
Possibly uses invisible mode :hmm
Good guy (Y)*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I do use Invisible mode

Another good guy :JLC3

Sends great rep (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is probably very giddy on this specific date.
- No longer watches WWE.
- Still a great poster (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He'd probably gonna be the same as Deadman's Hand and stop watching WWE.
- He probably wanted AJ Styles winning
- Fan of Orton *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably wasn't affected by all this snow
- Actually, they're not even in this country
- Has moved from Triple H to Sonic


----------



## CJ

*Affected by snow
Animated avi
Posts mainly in this thread*


----------



## Trublez

*My BFF.
Won't use 4 gifs in his sig because he's scared Evo may just delete his sig again.
Did I mention he was my BFF. :wink2:*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm his BFF :rileylel
Knows that technically there are 4 gifs in sig :rileylol
Probably happy to see Sasha back :sasha3*


----------



## Trublez

*Just broke my heart. :cry
Enjoys dealing in semantics. 
Was probably fuming when Sasha kicked Becky out of the ring like trash at RR. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Knows my reaction was similar to this :fuckthis
Never bothered to check to see if I was telling the truth 0
Knows Carol's tumblr is pretty crazy :woah
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows her Instagram is just as bad.
Knows that crazy chicks are the best in bed though. :evil
Dislikes Charlotte even more than me and I really dislike her lol. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Loves crazy chicks :woah
Knows Charlotte is garbage ut
Knows Chelsie can be a little crazy too :rileylol *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- All of us Becky marks should have kept our expectations down like him at the Rumble. 
- Knows that the Hype Bros are a serious pair of goofs.
- Is currently on the rebound after being dumped by CJ.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me, unsurprisingly.
- We both need some TLC after the fuckery at the Rumble.
- Wants Charlotte to GTFO.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Marks out when Charlotte does WOOOOOOO!
Saved GIF of Flair kissing Becky on his computer for guilty pleasure
Wants to see Charlotte break Nikki Bella's record*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has mastered trolling.
- Almost at 3 and a half thousand points.
- Likely wants Sting to return if possible.


----------



## -Black Rose

Has a awesome sig(seriously tell me how you got that hehe)
Likes Jordan and Gable(cool)
From England like me


----------



## Buttermaker

Once repped me, good guy
Is from England, can most likely find him on a pitch of some sort
His avatar is starring a hole through my soul


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hockey fan

Lives in Canada

Scott Hall fan :JLC3*


----------



## -Black Rose

A huge fan of LU
Joined in 2013
A sonic fan?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a sketched avi, by the looks of things?
- Got verbally attacked by Roman's Empire on his visitor wall. This automatically makes him a cool dude.
- Wants Roman to turn heel.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably got upset that Lynch lost
- Lost a bit of respect to Ric Flair
- He was a little bit upset about Sasha knocking Becky outside of the ring.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky should return the favor








Probably loves maple syrup :yum:
Massive sonic fan*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Praying for Becky to get a place in the 'Mania divas title match, and then go on to win the thing :becky
- Wants Ric to get his comeuppance at some point, too.
- Broke Trublez' heart earlier. unk3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Gave you a mention to listen to some good music.
- An awesome member and thanks for the rep
- Would love to see Ric getting his comeuppance by seeing elephants filling poop onto his house, perhaps.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoyed Aj Styles' debut
- May have enjoyed The Rock/The New Day almost half as much as I did
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Nintendo fan
Big New Day fan
Loves this thread*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Loves this thread almost as much as he loves redheads...almost :becky
- Knows that the product will at least be a bit better when the man returns :rollins
- Happy that AJ Styles has made it big.


----------



## Buttermaker

Posts in this thread occasionally
Like me has probably watched Chas Betts amateur wrestling matches
Should get on twitter and tweet using #BellLetsTalk


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Creator of this GOAT thread :bow

Still online.

Big Undertaker fan :JLC3*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sent you a mention to an awesome song... I hope, you'd like the song!
- Listens to Sonic games music
- Wonder what kinda music he likes.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Loves himself some sonic
Is a gentleman who fills out an medium sized shirt
There ain't nothing wrong with that home boy


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Canucks fan (Y)
- Fellow Canadian
- Starter of this awesome thread
- AND AN UNDERTAKER FAN!!!!*


----------



## Buttermaker

Good guy to name three things about
Of a greater age then me
Like to dance with beautiful women


----------



## Donnie

Started this amazing thread 

Been here since 2009

Scott Hall fan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is getting a push, a bigger push than Rusev.

Luckily for him his other favourite isn't a jobber.

Still on the same lone road.


----------



## Da Alliance

Fellow Orton fan
Nikki Bella fan
Joined 3 years after me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined 2 years before me
- Evolution fan
- Asian


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably loved New Day's exchange with Rock.
- Doesn't want to imagine a WWE without New Day
- Likely wants a new Smash Bros. game.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently posted a pic of himself
- Is handsome if they don't mind me saying
- Now thinks I'm homosexual, which I'm not


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

- He might be a homosexual (he's probably not).
- He played Nintendo as a kid.
- He makes the grade.


----------



## CJ

*Daniel Bryan fan :yes
Joined in 2013
Has less than 10 posts itt*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always seems to be here when i come to name three things.
- His post count would be gigantic if posts in this section counted
- Almost at 30k likes received. :yay:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's like 9 pm where we live
- Yet they're online right now
- It's almost their bedtime


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i have no designated bedtime
- And that i'm currently enjoying a week's holiday from work, which helps
- Is very shy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May not have gotten the joke
- Or maybe they did
- But just didn't care fore it


----------



## CJ

*Making jokes
Shy
Regular in here :JLC3
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sends great rep. (Y)

King of orange text :bow

Another regular of this thread. :JLC3*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got rid of the huge faves list in his sig :lol
- Posted in that weird topic about me haha
- Watches a lot of different wrestling companies, a couple I haven't heard of*


----------



## CJ

*Regular in the food thread :JLC3
Regular in this thread :JLC3
Got asked out in rants*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- A regular in pretty much every thread going, seemingly :lol
- Probably not enjoying the road to Reigns-a-Mania all that much
- Always a reliable source of Becky and Leanna pics/gifs :dance



Make_The_Grade said:


> - May not have gotten the joke
> - Or maybe they did
> - But just didn't care fore it


My apologies for no selling the joke


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Said Ambroseguy and I should adopt deanambroselover :lol
- Probably enjoyed Jordan & Gable's match on NXT this week
- No sold a joke haha*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got asked out by Ambroseguy

Knows Romans Empire is an idiot. :lol

Recommended me Ambrose/Owens from the Rumble. Which was a great match, btw *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoyed Ambrose/KO :mark:
- No doubt delighted that LU is running again
- Also knows fine well that Romans Empire is a grade A tool.


----------



## Aizen

*Use goggles and headbangs like Becky in his spare time. 

*Even though it was slightly obvious Becky was going to lose at RR he never stopped believing. (Y)

*Will mark like no one else before the day Becky conquer the title especially if it is over that monster known as Charlotte. :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Has a band I've never heard of in his sig.
Saw Becky losing at the Royal Rumble coming from a mile away just like me.
Hunter of demons.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is probably going to tell me off cos I haven't repped him in ages :$
- I haven't seen him post that much in the last couple of days?
- Is still rocking that green border*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably stoked that Ambrose retained the IC title at the RR and was one the final 2 participants left in the Rumble match. :woo

Still gets hassled by that Roman Empire clown even though she has a gif of Reigns in her sig. 

Should know I'm a hypocrite because I haven't really repped anyone either. :lmao*


----------



## Kenny

- nice sig
- nice avy
- cool guy


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Worships ass
Probably consumes a lot of Jericho 2002 brand Ass cream 
Likes Asstin*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Posts in bold.

Calls people jabronis.

Old school wrestling fan.*


----------



## CJ

*No longer watches WWE
WF's no.1 Sonic fan :yay
Happy LU's back :woo*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

-Thinks its a girl
-Likes redheads (like me)
-A fan of Ugly Lynch :mj


----------



## CJ

*Thinks it looks like Jesus
Charlotte fan :mj
Hasn't posted much since points became a thing*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Becky is incredibly beautiful. (Y)
Probably still traumatized from when that old man put his disgusting, wrinkled old lips on Becky's. 
May or may not have known about WhatCulture before I made that Ziggler thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Makes threads now :WTF2
Not a fan of Ziggles
Knows Becky is fit :agree:*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Becky's bird get-up
- Likes girls with guns, but specifically Leanna with guns
- 53,000 points!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Strowman/Taker is a horrible idea.

Great poster. (Y)

Is a hash-brown ass according to Romans Empire :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Hates WWE even more than me.
If he had to choose between TNA and LU his head would choose LU but his heart would pick TNA. 0
Probably hasn't heard of that new wrestling promotion called EWW. 8*D*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Appreciates Becky's fine looks :clap
- Probably not as much as he appreciates Carol Seleme's, though. 
- Knows that the WWE's 'Let's get Roman over' train will never stop rolling


----------



## Da Alliance

Very active in this forum
European
Has a sexy gif avy


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Evolution destroying and getting the revenge on Daniel Bryan
- Is a fan of Triple H bashing people with his hammer
- Would love to see Batista again in the WWE and get some respect unlike the last time.*


----------



## CJ

*Big Sonic fan
Still wants to go into space :hmm
Joined nearly 10 years ago :yay*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was nice enough to wish me a happy birthday :fuckyeah
- Will be wishing Becky a happy birthday today :becky
- Has only played through Red Dead Redemption once :heyman5


----------



## CJ

*Knows I have a bad habit of only playing through games once 
Has a picture of himself in his profile :becky
Almost shares his birthday with Becky :becky
*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Has only played through Red Dead Redemption once :heyman5


*I got all the achievements in one playthrough :yay*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a gif of Leanna on his profile, naturally 
- Is a superb achievement hunter
- Is definitely someone who i'd play vidya gaems with if possible.


----------



## Oakesy

Needs to book his show on EWR
Loved it when Becky renewed Charlotte feud on SD
Loves Jordan & Gable as much as I do


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that my brain isn't functioning well enough to do something like that
- Loved the Ambrose/KO match at RR :ambrose3 wens2
- Has had avis of both Sami and Becky recently :clap


----------



## CJ

*Becky avi :becky
Knows I'm terrible at replying to pm's 
English

Craig
Ninja'd me :no:
Loves the Becky Lynch megathread
Also English*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got ninja'd again by his mob-mate. :no:
- Probably gets a load of PMs due to how great his work is. :yay: 
- Probably performs Becky's entrance every time a kettle boils in his house. :rileylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Luke Harper is the best
Knows Stardust needs to end because Cody is amazing
Wants Vaudevillians to RAW*


----------



## Oakesy

Joined over ten years ago :O
Has over 20,000 posts
Is a Premium Member


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of two awesome wrestlers Ambrose and Becky :fuckyeah
Cool Dean sig
Will be giving Steiner advice one day*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should join the Pokemon Showdown thread. :benson

• Loves Final Fantasy XII.

• Has the number of the beast. :rollins4


----------



## Obfuscation

- isn't vague

- isn't a cat

- is shal's lover


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of the only people left from way back when
Loves Metal but also likes other music as well
Joined in my birth month*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has the number of the beast...Brock Lesnar?

knows that Brie is underappreciated.

didnt like how Becky was done at the Rumble


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Talking about doing Becky. I don't blame ya.
Needs to use his mass amount of points to buy us some more damn Poptarts
Wants to see Bryan at Mania! :yes*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is somebody I haven't seen in this topic that much recently, so hello! :hi
- Is making me see Jasmine from Pokemon in a different light O_O
- Has f(x) in sig yessssssssssssssss I love them!! :mark:*


----------



## Da Alliance

Fangirling for Ambrose
Has more reps than me
I didn't actually know that she was a girl at first


----------



## Obfuscation

- The Viper

- The Animal

- The Joker hmm


----------



## CJ

*Likes pink
Big fan of big feet :chlol
Will soon be celebrating his 10 year anniversary :yay*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Also used a Frankie from The Sats smiley like I did
- King of the orange text
- Like revolutions and invasions but only when they're done by Becky & Leanna*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was the victim of a creepy thread
Always has gifs of The Shield boys
Is going to WrestleMania and would love if it closed out with The Shield reuniting to stop HHH and League of Nations*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has surpassed the 10k point mark :yay
- Is one of the nicer people on this forum 
- Is also excited that Styles is in the WWE :mark:


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Happy birthday Chief
Happy birthday Becky
Here's your gift:








*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- "That's Mr.Wrestling 1 to you"
- One of the few other non-premium members with an animated avy
- May or may not be online right now


----------



## Da Alliance

Has a sig filled with cartoons
Probably a New Day fan
Has so much reps with just a few post count


----------



## V. Skybox

Really likes Evolution, according to his sig
I did a school project on his country once
Not taking rep seriously enough


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Bagged a vote for nicest member in the WF awards.
- Loves Velvet Sky :zayn3
- Aberdeen fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Offline
- No-sold my joke
- Very knowledgeable


----------



## CJ

*Makes jokes
Now has 365 posts :hmm
Loves video games
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Confused by my rising post count
- In love with Becky, can't blame them
- Redheads, redheads everywhere


----------



## Punkhead

Likes old NES games.
Doesn't give many likes.
Isn't very active outside this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Iconic avi
Big Hayley Williams fan :mckinney
Likes to head bang *


----------



## Punkhead

Has no problem spreading lots of high quality rep every day.

One of the most noticeable posters on the site.

Has more posts in this thread than anyone else.

Just changed my mind about changing my avatar.


----------



## CJ

*Knows his avi reminds me of Belfast
From Lithuania
Can probably play a few musical instruments*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the nicest posters
- One of the most recognizable posters
- Has the shortest name on this site


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His name is a pretty average size.
- Has 6 different pictures in his animated avi
- Might well be a fan of Megaman.


----------



## CJ

*Celebrated his birthday a day before Becky :becky
Over halfway to 5000 posts :thumbsup
Doesn't usually watch SD*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Looking forward to the FastLane divas match
Knows its bs its prob gonna be Charlotte vs Sasha at Mania and it should be Becky vs Sasha
Knows Charlotte is a Joke*


----------



## CJ

*Added a video to his sig :mckinney
Knows Becky should be Diva's Champion right now :becky
Still all about that red text lifestyle :thumbsup
*


----------



## Trublez

*Orange border.
Orange text.
Never posts about eating oranges in the food thread, though.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm not a fan of oranges, but club orange :banderas
Less than 200 posts away from hitting 5000 posts
Sig made by TBZ :mckinney*


----------



## -Black Rose

Has a nice username
Uses green test
Joined in 2014

Edit CJ:

CJ a premium member
Is good at GFX(what what i heard)
Joined in 2011


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Ass Baby Wolf
Never violated a wellness policy
Knows its not easy being green nor being a wolf. 



DOUBLE NINJA! WHAT IS THIS! BAH GAWD

Has a username that makes me think of Dot Hack
Is all new to the WF
Seems a quality poster
*


----------



## -Black Rose

Prompto are you talking about me ?


-
Joined in 2005
Has PS Plus
Likes Anime?


----------



## CJ

*Knows PA got double ninja'd :wee-bey
Has 3 WF friends (Y)
Joined this year :thumbsup*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't eat oranges.

Isn't really a part of the redhead revolution then.

Wins back some credibility with that avatar though...


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is likely very relieved Nikki's surgery went well
- But is sad she won't be back for ages 
- Likes Rihanna (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Wasn't here when we used to have purple lifetime premium member bars. 
Likes pop music.
Fan of Jon Moxley, the sexist woman beater. :no:*




:wink2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Rocking a green border.

Knows R-Truth is a talent, bus a misused one.

Posts often in this thread.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hoping for Nikki Bella a speedy recovery!
- Probably had dent her flowers on her bed
- Would wrestle John Cena for her approval if possible*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would mark for a Sonic Wrestlemania Main Event.

To be fair that would be better than Reigns squashing HHH.

Excited to see Nakamura debut in WWE.


----------



## Steve Black Man

-Has given me rep in the past

- Has a sig that I can't stop looking at (get well soon, Nikki!)

- Has a shit ton of points.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoys the New Day.

Has his valentines day all planed out.

Excited for Manias undercard, knows the ME will stink.


----------



## CJ

*Missing Nikki
Wishes he was The Miz
Regular in the WoW thread :JLC3*


----------



## Da Alliance

Same join date year as me
Leanna Decker!!!
Has 4 gifs in sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Evolution!

Excited for Suicide Squad.

Wants Sting v The Undertaker.


----------



## CJ

*Rihanna fan
Still attending Fearless University :nikki
From the same part of the world as AG
*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Sidekick of The Shit and DorkLady
Cried when Flair kissed Becky
24x7 here*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Sting wrestle at Wrestlemania and WIN!!!
- Bret Hart fan
- Perhaps, doesn't like many of the current wrestlers.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants to see Metal Sonic v Sonic at Wrestlemania
- I'm eagerly awaiting who his avi and sig will depict next
- Isn't quite Big Poppa Pump yet.


----------



## Steve Black Man

- One of the nicest people on this board
- Has a favorites list quite similar to what mine would be
- From merry ol' England


----------



## Punkhead

A black man named Steve.

Made a shitty rant recently.

'Worships' one of the worst trolls on this forum.


----------



## Steve Black Man

- For a fellow Maiden fan, is pretty hard on me for my shitty rant 
- Thinks I am black
- Likes one of A) CM Punk, B) Punk music, or C) All of the above


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Canadian
- Great taste in favorites
- Was smart enough to put spaces instead of underscores


----------



## CJ

*Regrets the underscores
Star Fox fan
Really likes to post itt*


----------



## Nostalgia

Achievement hunter
Fan of that Irish ginger diva
Tells WF often what he eats


----------



## -Black Rose

Not that active on "Rants"
Joined in 2011
Has a cool sig!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No sig
- Newbie
- Lower post count than I


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow '13er :JLC3

Plays Smash (Y)

Still online*


----------



## CJ

*Poker ace :mckinney
Gave up watching WWE
Enjoying the new season of LU :mark:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has updated his sig :zayn3
- :bows to a number of queens.
- Knows the League of Nations need to skedaddle.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Eager to know what's going to be on my sig and avatar
- You shall witness it soon!!!
- Probably, he'd love to see Sonic fighting Metal Sonic at Wrestlemania like I do!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with Dean very recently (finally )
- Has a new sig and av
- Wrote a long post in Rants about why he dislikes RVD and Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Kenny

- has an ambroseguy after her
- SHIELD fan
- huge AMBROSE fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in the same country as me.

Loves the booty.

Watches tennis.


----------



## Chrome

Also loves the booty
Rihanna fan
Isn't interested in this year's potential Mania card


----------



## Donnie

Mod

Bulls Fan

Likes that Lucha Underground show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Happy to have LU back on TV.

Also isn't excited for Mania.

Enjoys seeing Eva on the Fastlane poster.


Ninja'd me.

But is also happy to have LU back on TV.

Knows Rusev is far to talented to be booked as awfully as he is.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is now getting pinned by Maryse at Fearless University.
- Wants Rusev to go back to being on his own.
- Is rightfully very worried about the Mania card at this point.


----------



## Trublez

*Sad at the possibility of no one in his sig gif even having a match at Mania.

Frustrated (although very beautiful looking) Becky in his avy.

Should know I wish him a very belated happy birthday (I should check that birthday thread more often).  :hb*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Becky Lynch should have beat Charlotte.

Has made a name for themselves.

Probably looking forward to and also apprehensive about Joe's call up to the main roster.


Callously Ninja'd me.

Needs to check the Birthday thread more often...particularly around mid October.

Would give up all his Troubling behavior for Carol.


----------



## Trublez

*Fan of that famous island chick, RiRi or something. 
Knows my birthday is in October. 
Knows Eva Marie looked out of this world last week on NXT. Those curves in DAT dress. :banderas*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- A lover of Eva's looks.
- Is currently private messaging at the time of writing this.
- Laughed like hell at Dolph being buried by WhatCulture. :rollins


----------



## Trublez

*May possibly be subscribed to WhatCulture on YouTube.
Lover of Becky as a performer as well as her looks.
May be anticipating Vaudevillians' heel turn (those vignettes are legit fucking creepy lol).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would probably love to see Carol wrestle. :lol
- Has a still image of Carol in his sig which is somewhere between happy Carol and 'staring into your soul' Carol
- Cringes at the sight of Mojo Fucking Rawley.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would wrestle Seleme.

And he would get wood.



Ninja'd me again.

Probably has secret meetings with Trublez to plan their Ninja attacks on me.

Would Bex Plex anyone for Beckys approval.


----------



## Trublez

*Mentioned wrestling and Carol just like Chief of the Lynch Mob did despite getting ninja'd (coincidence?) :lol
Knows I'm glad to hear that Nikki's surgery was successful. 
Knows Rusev getting thrown out of the Rumble in under 2 minutes by Roman was just :rock5*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rumours say that we are in cahoots in attempting to ninja Eva Maryse.
- Apparently doesn't believe that. :vince4
- Is approaching his 3 year anniversary on the site :yay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a wise man.

Rocks the green text.

Wants to laugh at Sara Lee.


Cleary is in cahoots, nothing else could explains all these ninja attacks on me.

Knows Cody Rhodes is capable of being more than what the WWE let him.

Is surely perplexed that an injured Barrett is kept on TV but gets no mic time.


----------



## Donnie

Fan of Becky

Fan of Gable/Jordan

Benn here since 2014

EDIT NIJAD

Incredible Sig

Amazing AV

Fellow Aussie.


----------



## Trublez

*LU fan.
Knows Pentagon Jr is everything Bray Wyatt is not...actually scary.
Probably not looking forward to Wrestlemania like most of us.*


----------



## Donnie

Is correct about Pentagon 

Has a wonderful sig

Has been causing trouble on here since 2013


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Approves of Trublez sig.

Disapproves of Rusevs booking.

Likes how much of a badass Pentagon is.


----------



## Donnie

Should know I approve of that AV

Still living at fearless U

Been here since 2014


----------



## CJ

*New sig :mckinney
Put the text underneath his sig this time :thumbsup
Still flying the flag of the Rusev Fedseration :rusevyes*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably likes tangerines more than oranges (fucking fraud). :no:
May soon get his sig nerfed...again. :chlol
My BFF.







*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I actually prefer apples :nikki2
My BFF








Wants to see Sara Lee embarrass herself :rileyclap*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- BFFs with Trublez :bayley
- Is currently having a domestic with his BFF regarding fruit.
- Would swim with Leanna.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His hands never get tired of clapping
- Happy for Kalisto winning the US title
- Part of the Lynch Mob*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has indeed undergone the sig change i was so eagerly anticipating
- Now wants to see the BOD v Scorpion and Sub Zero
- Probably a fan of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I wonder if he's a fan of Mortal Kombat like I do
- I wonder which side he'd support MK or WWE?
- He's also marking forever*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changes his avy and sig combo quite often
- Is now on Mortal Kombat
- May have played Mortal kombat X


----------



## -Black Rose

Has lots of rep
Has a nice sig
Joined 3 years ago.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rising in points
- Online
- Needs to take rep more serious


----------



## Punkhead

Never seen him outside of this thread.

Was accidentally negged by Trublez.

Likes playing Pokemon and is very shy.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loved his reps with kick ass music
- He will be part of the awesome people sharing awesome music.
- A favorite poster ROCK ON!!!*


----------



## -Black Rose

Joined since a decade
Nice user
Repped me once( ...  ... )


----------



## CJ

*4 WF friends :mckinney
Doesn't give out likes
Not a Ziggler fan*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

-Black Rose

- Starting to post pretty often in this thread
- Awesome amount of rep for his post count.
- Wants Roman to turn heel :clap

CJ:

- Ninja'd me 
- Probably wants a Red Dead Redemption sequel.
- Currently feels like this in regards to Mania: :larry


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd :rileylol
Probably feels the same about Mania :lol
Wishes Becky was going into Mania as Champion :becky*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably committed some crime against the Lynch convention by ninjaing someone like that. :side:
- Hopes that Becky might leave Mania as champion instead :becky (Fat chance of that)
- Laughs at the idea of Sara Lee knowing what she's doing. :Jordan


----------



## -Black Rose

Is a superfan of Becky
Condones lynching judging from his/her username(Just kidding)
Has 11k+ points.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Doesn't seem to be that excited for Mania, I suppose!
- Likes my ever changing sigs and avatars
- Wonder what other promotions he watches.*

-Black Rose:

*- Ninja'd me 
- Green repped me before I did
- Joined last month... Welcome, friend! (Maybe I did welcome you but I have a memory of a fish!)*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi/sig again
Mortal Kombat fan
Loves metal music :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes guns
- Likes women
- Likes Music


----------



## CJ

*Loves video games
Loves this thread
Wario fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Becky Lynch
- Loves Redheads
- Would probably love this:







*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm Team Feet affiliated :nah
Wants to see Taker & Kane vs Scorpion & Sub Zero
Loves the weather in Canada*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninjas people
- Laughs at the ninja'ing of others
- Online


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would be awesome if Scorpion joins Super Smash Bros.
- Wario fan
- Do you think if John Cena joins Super Smash Bros, he would bury the roster and making everyone tap out?*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with a very cute Dean pic 
- Will get rep back from me when I can of course!
- Wants video games crossed with WWE*


----------



## Donnie

AG!

Likes that lunatic Ambrose 

Also likes Roman 

Got asked out on a date


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I know who the guy in his sig is cos I've started watching LU :lol
- Is one post away from 1500 posts
- Has posts worth reading *


----------



## Donnie

Discovered LU (Hope you are enjoying it)

Knows who Pentagon is :grin2:

Is the one with posts worth reading.


----------



## Trublez

*Joined exactly a year after me.
Likes Dem Boyz.
Shouldn't lie and say he didn't enjoy seeing this. :evil*


----------



## Donnie

Wonderful AV 

Likes Jay Lethal 

Knows I can't lie. Pentagon attempting to Break Bones wins me over no matter who it is.


----------



## CJ

*Pentagon Jr fan :mckinney
Joined exactly a year after my BFF @Trublez :rileyclap
Not a Lana fan*


----------



## Donnie

CJ!

Bigger Rusev fan than I am. 

Makes amazing Sigs for WF users 

Is one of the nicest people on here.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for over a year
- Their post count trumps mine
- Seems friendly


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Seems friendly, as well.
- Taking advices from Scott Steiner 
- Has a small post count*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows its Mortal Kombat > WWE.
Used Photoshop to create that sig (and avy) I'm assuming.
Not a hip hop fan.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Yes, Photoshop is the best... probably uses it all the time like I do
- Would probably root for MK rather than WWE
- Perhaps, a hip-hop fan and doesn't like metal much*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would mark out for WWE vs MK
- Is still getting a push, Vince must love him.
- Confused as to why Hornswoggle still has a job.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thread regular
- Currently after 5pm where they are
- Exactly 2600 points


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Likes Smash Bros

- Current location is "IT'S A NEW DAY"

- Makes the grade*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Asuka fan :mark:
- Wants to paint the town red
- Relieved that Sasha has finally broke away from the mess that was Team BAD.


----------



## -Black Rose

Likes Rollins :mark:
Repped me several times(can't rep back because i need to rep others)
Bexplexing since the dark ages


----------



## CJ

*Rollins fan :rollins
Still hasn't given out any likes
Has a visitor message from Roman's Empire*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would wrestle Decker.

Would let her win.

Would shake her hand afterwards.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Same could be said for him, with Leanna Decker being replaced by Nikki Bella.
- Sad that Rusev keeps on losing. :rusev
- Has 42 WF friends :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Reigns booking is bad and counterproductive to what WWE wants; Reigns accepted as a top guy.

Is probably proud of Becky.

Dresses up in steampunk costumes on the weekend...maybe.


----------



## CJ

*Likes boobs :nikki
Currently getting pinned by Maryse :whoo
Has great taste in female wrestlers :thumbsup*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows about great taste in women
- Approves Eva Maryse's opinion
- Probably, loves the idea of Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch's unity*

*Bonus: I'm testing this emoticon







*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Likes Mortal Kombat









Doesn't even know where the hell he lives. :no:

Is probably sad that Batista turned down WWE's WM 32 offer.*


----------



## Lm2

is a big fan of LU
likes Nintendo
has over 3000+ posts since 2013


----------



## Buttermaker

Fellow Canadian 
Ugh, fucking Yankees fan. Puke
That aside a good poster, and a fan of NHL game soundtracks.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I imagine they speak in a monotone voice
- The pessimist in his group of friends
- Their post count and points look similar


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- ALRIGHT!!! TEAM CANADA!!!!
- Started of this thread
- Fan of the Undertaker :nice*

Takers Revenge:

*- Ninja'd me :cry








- Plays Nintendo consoles, I presume!
- Megaman fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Has ninja's in his sig
- Well, at least one


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Part time ninja
- Full time New Day fan
- All while being a cool dude (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is not online
- It will be a while until he sees this
- Is also a very cool dude


----------



## CJ

*Increased his post count :mckinney
New Day fan
Approaching 1000 points*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has more than 50 times my points
- Has more than 9 times my posts
- Has a bigger avy than I do


----------



## CJ

*1000 points :yay
On the long road to 1000 posts
One of the few non premium members to have an animated avi :thumbsup*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The most generous user on the forum
- Has made me humble
- :bow


----------



## Buttermaker

Constantly makes the mafucking grade
Is wrong about my voice however, lots of life in my southern Manitoban drawl
Im hoping hes out there making friends and overcoming that shyness and insecurity


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes hockey
- Says "Eh!" a lot 
- Cool poster*


----------



## Buttermaker

Home boy went platinum
I didnt recognize him for a temporary period 
Is he drunk, I'm drunk


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- You could say we're respectfully drunk... drinking tea
- First person to receive my green rep with MY ULTIMATE UPDATED STATUS!!!!
- The honor was going to Ambrose Girl but gotta rep more before I do :cry :mj2 Oh well... green rep for green rep. >*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has joined us in Lifetime Premium land 
- Now has hearts in his username!
- And aw that you wanted to give your first rep as a premium member to me but you repped me not that long ago *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Looks cute with her new glasses
- Agrees with me that both Roman and Dean not to separate
- Became a Lifetime Premium Member before me.*


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined in 2006
BoD fan
Fellow Mortal Kombat fan!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Big Dave would get cheered over Reigns if he returns.

Knows CM Punk is a crybaby.

His posts and points are nearly the same.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks CM Punk is a crybaby.

Misses Nikki Bella.

Is no longer watching WWE.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't watch WWE.

Instead watches much better pro wrestling.

Has posts worth reading.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hates the booking for the League Of Nations

Still online.

Getting pinned by Maryse at Fearless University*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is currently offline.
- Watches a helluva lot of shows.
- Is Scott Steiner's wheelman, a prestigious job indeed.


----------



## CJ

*Has been Swinging & Bexplexing for a very long time :cesaro :becky
Regular in here :JLC3
Keeps the minutes at all the Lynch Mob meetings :rileyclap
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is one of the few people who knows the location of those gatherings 
- Likely enjoyed Becky standing tall on RAW for once. :becky
- Enjoys pie.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, love to see the new wrestlers get pushes
- Fears that if they'd go to the main roster, they'd get buried.
- He probably liked Becky and Sasha's unity*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has joined the premium club :yay
- Now has hearts in their username
- Has stolen Spidey's tag line.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- :JLC3 Lifetime Premium Members!!
- Had noticed my Spidey rip-off tag
- One of the respected members of WF*


----------



## CJ

*Reminds me of someone :hmm
Has an intense hatred for RVD
Friendly Metalhead*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys a dripping wet Leanna. 
- Is a member of the Coloured Border Order.
- Probably enjoyed seeing Santana on NXT.


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi :wee-bey
Still rocking Becky :becky
Needs a coloured border :rileyclap*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rocks two people at once in their avi and sig :clap
- Currently has a round number of posts :clap :clap 
- Makes generally short, but always great posts :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- Looking like how I was in this thread over a year ago
- Has made me proud


----------



## V. Skybox

- Is probably enjoying Bayonetta in Smash right now
- Should really get premium
- Probably likes the New Day


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Prefers rep to likes
- Could watch Velvet's ring entrance all day.
- Is getting a push.


----------



## -Black Rose

Has a new avatar
Thinks i'm nice.
Is a fan of Rollins,Banks,Owens,Asuka :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is a meanie
- Gives no likes
- Has no location


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't made any new posts
Huge Nintendo fan
Loves hanging out in this thread :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- The amount of letters in his name is equal to or less than the number of title reigns that Becky will have. :fingerscrossed
- Knows WWE misses Seth Rollins. :rollins2
- Was cursing Newcastle's defense on Wednesday.


----------



## Trublez

*Catching up to me in his number of points.
Should just get on with it and add Mojo Rawley the GOAT (I don't mean the greatest of all time, I mean the farm animal lel) to his sig. :rileylol
Has a birthday the same month as my dad.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also likely excited that Cesaro is possibly returning soon-ish :cesaro
- Knows that i don't want to be associated with Mojo Rawley in any way, shape or form. :mj2
- Is an excellent poster :bayley


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Excited about a Cesaro returning
- Together we could agree that Trublez is an awesome poster
- I wonder if he got bewitched by Carol Seleme on his sigs like I did*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his name :wee-bey
Will probably change his sig again soon
One of the few Sheamus fans*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The Leanna Decker in that sig. bama4

Fantastic poster :mckinney

Would love to see Becky Lynch get the Divas Title at Mania. :becky*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*He is currently watching TNA Impact. ositivity

Has an amazing signature. :benson

He has an amazing collection of favorite wrestlers. :becky*_


----------



## CJ

*Has had the same awesome sig for awhile :thumbsup
Almost at 20000 points :mckinney
Big fan of Ashley Benson*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hopes Becky doesn't get pushed out of the Divas title picture in favour of Sasha
- Loves Leanna's boobs
- Has over 53k points :shocked:*


----------



## CJ

*Loves Dean's hands
Has 15000 points :nice
From LOTR country :yay*


----------



## Trublez

*Brought back the slow motion Decker pool gif.
Happy that his wish for Santana Garrett to make her debut on NXT was finally granted.
Would mark the day Becky makes her entrance weilding an AK-47 or something.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably not overly thrilled about how Mania is shaping up. :larry
- Is one of three people to have over 1k posts in this thread. :bow
- Has an excellent taste in talent. :clap


----------



## CJ

*On his way to 1000 posts in here :surprise:
Makes a lot of well thought out posts :clap
Still hasn't decided on a colour to post in :no:
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i'm clearly posting in the colour black :rileylel
- Has surpassed 55k points.
- Will definitely have 2k posts in here before too long


----------



## Trublez

*Used a smiley I made in his post above.
Probably doesn't mind this weird alliance that Becky and Sasha seemed to have formed recently.
Became an integral part of this thread in a short space of time.*


----------



## CJ

*Makes smilies :mckinney
Likes posting in green :hmm
Will soon have more posts in here than me :what
*


----------



## Trublez

*Still has 500+ more posts than me so shouldn't be worried.
Knows I prefer Becky's attire in the 4th gif in his sig as that weird bird like get up she has in the 1st gif is just... :jay
Knows I'm only a smiley maker for Rachel Riley.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Isn't a big lover of 'FLYIN' BECKY MAGGLE' (To quote Drago) :lol
- Almost at 5k posts.
- Is a member of the Queen of the Celtic Invasion social group. :becky


----------



## Trublez

*Looking forward to Cesaro returning soon.
Likes Peyton Royce more than Billie Kay.
Probably wishes the best big man on the roster was utilized better. :harper*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Believes Harper is the best big man
- Is correct
- Online for now


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trublez:

*- Very yellow gifs
- Loves Carol's thick thighs
- And her lollipops*

Make_The_Grade:

*- Have been Ninja'd by him so many times lately. :cry
- Wonder if he has either Xbox 360 or PS3
- Perhaps, buys all the new consoles once they are out.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has changed his name. :surprise:

Wants to see Scorpion & Sub-Zero vs. The Brothers Of Destruction.

Knows that would make for a hell of a fued.







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has back and forwards with Gandhi
- Gave up in the WWE
- Has well articulated posts


----------



## CJ

*Making the grade :nice
Doesn't really seem to post much
Seems friendly
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sends 10/10 rep. (Y)

Has over 55,000 points :surprise:

Awesome poster! :mckinney*


----------



## -Black Rose

Writes in the colour blue
Loves Lucha Underground
Has something common to Roman empire(Sonic )


----------



## CJ

*Joined in January
Seems friendly
Hand drawn avi :mckinney*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Extremely friendly, chap!
- Likes women with guns
- Me too*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes to have ♥ in his name
- One of my fave people on WF 
- I'm glad he went premium!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has started following Lucha Underground :JLC3

Bound for Mania 32 :woo

Would probably mark the fuck out if Ambrose wins the triple threat at Fastlane.*


----------



## CJ

*8 WF friends :JLC3
Probably going to watch the Super Bowl
Loves this entrance 



*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I'm gonna watch the Superbowl :JLC3

One of my WF friends :JLC3

Loves Leanna Decker bama4*


----------



## CJ

*Good guy (Y)
Good poster :mckinney
Currently residing in Chinlock City*


----------



## Da Alliance

Active in this thread
Has 4 gifs in sig
Whored out on rep


----------



## Trublez

*Looking forward to Suicide Squad. 
Evolution fan.
Has a quote in his sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Will probably watch the Super Bowl
Likes crazy Brazilian chicks
41 WF friends :thumbsup*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A member of the over 1,000 club
- I sometimes confuse them with SHIV
- One of the rare times when they're not online


----------



## Trublez

*One of the longest running posters in this thread.
Likes Nintendo.
Probably tired of people saying he's shy.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably liked by Seabs








Definitely not shy about expressing his love for Carol :rileylel
No longer causes any Trublez 0*


----------



## Trublez

*Left a weird picture on my visitor page.
Noticed that I no longer have a rotating sig.
Knows I'm not impressed by uncreative posts in this thread that mention me causing trouble thousands of times. *


----------



## CJ

*Secretly likes when people reference his username in this thread :rileyclap
Didn't like that Chelsie pic :nikki2
Only has time for Carol now








*


----------



## Trublez

*Really knows I'm starting to find it annoying. :eyeroll
Has never made a TL;DR post.
Now knows that Chelsie pic he sent me is the reason why I removed her from my sig.*


----------



## -Black Rose

Is a lifetime member
Has 4k posts
Has 12k points.


----------



## MOX

- can read
- has little to no imagination
- has probably never publicly masturbated over pictures of flash gordon


----------



## Trublez

*Has a pretty cool avatar.
Joined last month.
Seems like a level headed dude.

Edit:

Formerly known as Anark.
Ninja'd me.
Won a debate league award or something.

*


----------



## MOX

- prone to being ninja'd
- has never lactated
- is not the eggman


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Arya Stark fan, if I'm not mistaken!
- Joined Dec 2011
- And a new person here in this thread. WELCOME, VICT.... I meant, FRIEND!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks Anark is new to the thread
- Is mistaken
- Recently ascended to premium status


----------



## Trublez

*Knows someone finally posting in this thread again after not doing so for a long time doesn't make them new.
Probably enjoys UpUpDownDown as he's a gamer himself.
May or may not become premium himself one day.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I GREEN REPPED YOU! I GREEN REPPED YOU! I GREEN REPPED YOU! NYAH-NYAH-NYAH-NYAH-NYAH!!!*
*- Perhaps like Hip-Hop more than metal
- Would love to see Cesaro return and given a Wrestlemania match.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Insults people by giving them the greenest of rep
- Loves metal
- Just got online


----------



## Trublez

*Finally went premium.
Changed his username.
Doesn't give out any likes in this thread.

Likes video games.
Making me pay for not clicking the preview button.
New Day fan.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd by a millisecond
- A liker of females all kinds of sizes
- Getting ready to edit his post


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- YOU GOT GREENED, BABY!!!!
- Perhaps, I'm an aggressive green repper
- Doesn't post much in the threads that count.*


----------



## MOX

- has never green repped me
- loves meta?
- is about to green rep me


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't give out likes.
Should start to.
Like right now with this post.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Suggests the giving out of likes
- Like me, has felt the repping wrath of Simon
- Posted three times on this page


----------



## Trublez

*Makes his life needlessly hard by setting it to 10 posts per page.
Might own a Wii U.
Will like this post. Plz.*


----------



## MOX

- doesn't realise that i'm too cool to like posts
- has suddenly realised that i'm too cool to like posts
- believes that one like = one prayer


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hope, you liked my green rep!
- MAMMY LIL' BASTARD... well, at least, you're happy with it.
- And Brock-y wasn't here, apparently, to take him to Suplex City*


----------



## CJ

*Added a ton of gifs to his sig :whoo
Likes women with guns (Y)
Anna Murphy fan :mckinney*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is probably gonna enjoy the Superbowl today :JLC3

Still online :woo

Supports the queen of the celtic invasion :bow*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of American football.
- Many people say he actually inspired Aces and Eights' theme song
- EC3 fan :clap


----------



## CJ

*Knows Bayley is pretty awesome :bayley
Prefers NXT to Raw :mckinney
Posts in black *


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Would love to see both Cesaro and Tyson Kidd return from injury and go after the tag-team titles against the New Day at WRESTLEMANIA!!!!
- Perhaps, upset about Finn Balor's injury
- Samoa Joe fan*

CJ:

*- Ninja'd me :cry
- Likes Anna Murphy








- Perhaps, knows that Eluveitie members are Swiss just like Cesaro*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a ton of gifs in his sig.

Likes Anna Murphy.

Would love to see Nakamura/Rollins :banderas*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should get into the Eluveitie experience 



- Can't wait for Nakamura in the WWE
- Praying that WWE doesn't mess him up, at the same time.*


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of Eluveitie
Friendly metalhead :yay
Loves posting in blue*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Text colour is always a nice reminder of :becky
- Has an excellent taste in wrestlers. :becky :rollins :bayley
- One of the friendliest guys on here.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoying a Sunday evening
- While browsing the internet
- And discussing wrestling


----------



## Trublez

*Likes posts when I tell him to unlike stubborn ass Anark. (Y)
Probably wouldn't mind a New Day/Social Outcast feud.
Never gets angry.*


----------



## MOX

- is not the boss of me
- is not the boss of me
- is not the boss of me


----------



## Buttermaker

Will forever be confused at the amount of shits to give in
certain situations
Kick ass 1 and possibly 2
Brooks might have come over.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I wrong fully suggested that they had a monotone voice
- Corrected me on that assumption
- Very honest


----------



## MOX

- defines his whole life by what he is told in this very thread
- will very soon feel very positive about his prospects
- has really good prospects


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't like posts

Is too cool to like posts

Is MAMMY'S LIL' BASTARD*


----------



## Magic

sucks at debating
sucked in 2012
sucks in 2016

this was @anark. i dont know who the guy above me is.


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Peyton wins tonight
Has had 293084309 name changes
Was likely ninja'd


----------



## -Black Rose

Is a moderator
Likes LU
Joined in 2012


----------



## MOX

- is not @Magic
- unlike @Magic, is not a wally
- also unlike @Magic, is not a bellend (though this hasn't been confirmed via scientific means)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still one of my faves
- I sometimes confuse their username with that of one of the Supermods
- Invisible


----------



## SMetalWorld

- One of my favourites too
- Perhaps thinks I'm aggressive
- Had played many Metroid games


----------



## Trublez

*Has more than likely played Mortal Kombat X.
Didn't notice that one of the gifs in his sig shows up as a broken image.
Now doing what I do best by having one girl plastered all over his sig and avatar. :lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has one girl plastered all over his sig.

Offline

Trublez maker*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has probably just annoyed Trublez with the name joke.
- Nearly reached the 3 year mark on the forum.
- Has 8 WF friends


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is one of my WF friends (Y)
- Has a pic of himself as his profile pic
- Hopes Jordan & Gable win the NXT tag titles soon*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would love it if Ambrose beats Reigns and then HHH to become WWE Champ.

Might know that the Black Caps beat Australia today.

Might now pretend to be a cricket fan to enjoy the win.


----------



## Kenny

- LOVES NIKKI
- Rusev fan (Y)
- nice sig


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is an ass-man.

DDP Fan (Y)

Hopes Daniel Bryan returns tonight.*


----------



## Kenny

- Austin and Sting fan (Y)
- knows whats up with Bryan
- fan of lucha


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a bit of a legend round these parts.
- Always has an awesome sig.
- Wants Bryan to make his return :yes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoys lynching.

Enjoys the New Day.

Not a Fire Chief or Police Chief.


----------



## Kenny

- cant wait for NIKKI to return
- might be watching raw
- joined in 2014


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that bootys can be bongos.

Epic sig.

None of his favourites are currently active.


----------



## CJ

*Studying at FU :nikki
Has good taste in Diva's :mckinney
Has a really nice avi/sig combo :rileyclap*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still rocking the 4 gif sig :yay
- A part of some excellent social groups :clap
- Wants D-Bry to make a triumphant return.


----------



## CJ

*Excellent taste in wrestlers :becky :cesaro :rollins :bryan :sasha3






















Hoping for a triumphant Cesaro return :yay
Wants to visit Bexplex City :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Lives in smilie overload city.
Made my new Carol smilie. :woo
Used to love Velvet Sky the way he loves Becky now until sometime in 2014. :surprise:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost ninja'd me
- Apparently suggested I stop liking Anark
- Failed to do so, as Anark is still one of my faves


----------



## CJ

*Knows that was just a passing fad








My BFF :mckinney
Also likes to overuse smilies :rileyclap

MTG

Easily confused
Loves this thread
Doesn't post much*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Trublez: 

- Isn't a lover of people using his name as a pun :lol
- Has a new image in his sig :yay
- Laughed at Sasha and Bayley mashing on MK :rileylol

MTG:

- Regular in this thread :clap
- Ninja'd me
- Nearly got ninja'd himself.

CJ:

- Double ninja'd me. :no:
- Might well be the mayor of Bexplex City. :wee-bey 
- Like most people, might have to lie down for a while if Becky/Sasha don't win tonight.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted a picture of himself
- Totally didn't ninja me
- Online for now


----------



## -Black Rose

Knows i can read
Thinks im mean
A Nintendo fan.Maybe @Romans Empire should bond with you.


----------



## Trublez

*Might own a 3DS.
Thinks I told him to stop liking Anark.
Should know that I was just commending him for liking my posts unlike Anark when I told him to like my good little serv...I mean like a good friend. FRIEND!!! :woah

Ninja'd me.
Apparently has a hand drawn pic as his avy.
Been here for a month.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should consider using commas
- So his post will be less confusing
- Greatly appreciates likes


----------



## Trublez

*Will probably have 20,000 points before he reaches 1000 posts.
Megaman fan.*



Trublez said:


> *Likes posts when I tell him to unlike stubborn ass Anark.*


*Is only confused by this sentence because he's reading it wrong, which given the context of the banter going on at the time shouldn't be occuring.* :quimby


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The woman in their sig is very attractive
- Lives nowhere
- I just realized the quote in their sig is actually a link


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still watches RAW for New Day (Y)

Still online

Still making the grade. (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for almost as long as me
- Watches a plethora of wrestling promotions
- The WWE is not one of them


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes the New Day
- Perhaps, watching UpUpDownDown (It's a cute show, in my opinion)
- Perhaps, he downloads every Super Smash Bros. DLCs*


----------



## CJ

*Loves Metal :becky
Loves Mortal Kombat
Loves belly dancers*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Approves many traits of many posters
- I think they post in the Raw Discussion Threads every week
- Unless I'm confusiong them with someone else


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His post counts had increased
- Doesn't want to join the United Colors of Wrestling Forum faction
- Got at least several S ranking in Sonic games.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig went through an upgrade
- Failed to center the gifs
- Will fix it later on


----------



## CJ

*Knows I rarely watch live, so me showing up in the Raw Discussion thread is a rarity
Probably pretty good at video games :mckinney
Wants Simon to centre his gifs*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Will probably miss Daniel Bryan :mj2

Is probably happy that he still has Becky Lynch. ositivity

Posting from the land of a dead TNA PPV. (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last person to rep me
- Gave out almost as many likes as he's received
- Has more points than posts


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Also has more points than posts.

A full bar of rep, but only has 370 posts. :mckinney

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Watches every wrestling promotion except for WWE
- Well, he might be every soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo often
- He still likes some wrestlers in WWE.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I was watching RAW tonight to say goodbye to mah boi D-Bry. :mj2

Still enjoys WWE. (Y)

Big time metal lover :mckinney*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Actually watched Raw tonight
- Doesn't act like a jerk to people who still love WWE which is awesome (Y)
- Sad about DB's retirement *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Seems sad about Daniel Bryan's retirement.
- If you must know my opinion about it, it was very sentimental and respectful and this is coming from a Daniel Bryan disliker (hate is such a strong word). It reminded me of Edge :mj2
- Her sig is awesome showing our favorites in unity. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Your sig layout is bugging me a bit, you should shuffle the gifs around, put the small ones on top and the big one underneath them or vice versa  (plus you might get told off for your sig being too big, cos I have in the past)
- Really took advantage of being able to use gifs in his sig after going Premium :lol
- Thanks about my sig, I agree... BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably loved seeing Ambrose fight Brock tonight. 

Another person who still believes in The Shield (Y).

Probably can't wait to meet Roman Reigns. :reigns2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Daniel Bryan
- Sad about his retirement
- It would be a long time for him until he watches Raw or WWE, in general, after this night.*


----------



## Kenny

- joined in 2006
- might know i havent watched raw yet but im extremely sad about bryan retiring 
- looks like they watched raw


----------



## Threat

Can I join? 

*- Needs to tell me who that is in his gif

- Has two of the same wrestlers on my favorite list

- From Australia *


----------



## Trublez

*Jan 16er.
Used to have Ice Cube the rapper in his sig if I recall correctly.
Misses Daniel Bryan.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably offline grabbing some lunch :bull
May have a slight obsession with Carol Seleme :yay
Left a nice Leanna gif on my wall :thumbsup
*


----------



## Donnie

CJ!

King of gifs and sigs 

King of this thread 

Shiv's right hand man


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Misses Bryan already
- Has much respect for Bryan
- Loner


----------



## CJ

Eats Fruity Pebbles
Tries to remain calm, cool, and collected
Doesn't post much outside this thread



Donnie said:


> Shiv's right hand man


:aries2


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- DAT LEANNA DECKER'S BREASTS
- Probably wanted a revenge angle for Becky on Naomi and Tamina
- Misses Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Oakesy

Has a creepy, but hot avatar
Hates RVD
Has been here for almost ten years...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Devastated about Bryan's retirement. :crying:
- Has an excellent taste in wrestlers.
- Has just over 1k points.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Very upset about Bryan's retirement
- Should know that it's best for his health (I'm being the peacemaker here)
- It's better for Bryan to see him having kids and a healthy life than turning into another Benoit. Cheer up, man!*


----------



## V. Skybox

- Is a metal lover
- Is probably called Simon
- Likely has a text file with the heart character so he can copy/paste them when trying to log in


----------



## -Black Rose

Prefers rep over likes(just like me)
Location is pretty unconventional 
Joined in 2014


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't post much
- Posts here infrequently
- Still no sig


----------



## CJ

*Animated avi
Online
Still a big fan of the New Day*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Inspired by his animated gifs... I did mine
- Has ♥ in his sig
- Would love to see Becky winning the Divas title at Wrestlemania.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an awesome new Eluveitie related avi and sig combo.
- Dislikes Bryan, but is happy to know that he's doing the best for his health.
- Confused as to why Ziggler is winning these days


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sad about Bryan
- About 8pm where they are
- Online


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder what's his opinion about Bryan's retirement.
- Perhaps, he plays Super Mario Maker
- Jigglypuff fan*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the notorious metalheads round here. 
- Has three gifs in his avi. :clap
- Likely a fan of headbanging.


----------



## Trublez

*Took AG's advice and improved the layout of his sig. (Y)
Should swap the positions of "neighbourhood" and "friendly" in his usertitle.
Should think about removing DB from his least favourite list, at least for the time being. :lol

Sad about Bryan retiring.
Ninja'd me back for the 100s of times I've ninja'd him.
Sort of looks like Baron Corbin.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gets ninja'd on a regular basis
- Has to edit posts often
- Also online


----------



## Trublez

*Also gets ninja'd regularly.
Regrets the underscores.
Never did confirm whether he has a Wii U or 3DS.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for noticing my under nickname tagline
- Wonder if he's liking the music that I recommend him
- The last song I did, he should listen because it's such a beautiful, heartfelt song*


----------



## -Black Rose

Joined in 2006
Has hearts in his/her username.
Shit,just realized he is simonitro.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New and friendly guy
- I should add him to the awesome people list to recommended metal music  Would you like that?
- His avatar is something he drew.*


----------



## CJ

*Really likes Anna Murphy
Loves gifs
Likes to recommend music to his friends :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- From the land of no surrender
- Has the most post in this thread
- Been here for almost 5 years


----------



## -Black Rose

Just to confirm,my avatar is hand drawn.I am a crap artist(academia for the win  ) and i got the pic from the interwebzzz

3 Things:
Thinks i'm mean
Location is Its a new day yes it is!
Likes the Sonic series,i assume.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Can't draw
- Makes Picasso roll over in his grave
- Nah man, or girl, I'm just kidding


----------



## Kenny

- NEW DAY FAN
- joined in 2013
- DONKEY KONG


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sexy sig.

Lives in Australia.

Loves asses. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will always remember D-Bry.
- Been stuck in Chinlock City for a while wens2
- Dedicates a good amount of time to watching wrestling.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would lead a Lynch mob to rescue Deadmans Hand from Chinlock City.

Would volunteer to carry Beckys bags.

Credits CJ for their sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A huge fan of Nikki Bella
- A huge fan of Maryse
- A huge fan of Nikki's "assets"


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined Jan 2013
- Likes a lot of game franchises
- Doesn't show the wrestlers that he likes.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I like all of the wrestlers
- Finally fixed their sig
- Was online for about 5 mins


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still making the grade, after three years.

Shy.

Loves playing Pokemon (Y)*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a very majestic DB pic in his sig
- Is one of the only people I know who actually watches TNA lol
- I wonder how he feels about Ric Flair constantly showing up during Charlotte's matches? *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I think that Flair coming out to Charlotte's side better lead to something.

Probably loved seeing Ambrose stand up to Brock. (I actually liked that segment, btw.)

One of the few New Zealand people on here. (Y)*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Paying respect to the GOAT.

• Likes Lucha Underground.

• Still using that Eggman avatar.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sad that Bryan had to retire.

Marks out for Sasha.

Is probably liked by Seabs.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always appreciates Nikki and her assets
- Probably wants Randy Orton to come back for Mania
- Is thanking DB*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes light purple / fuchsia.

• Wants Dean Ambrose to destroy Brock Lesnar.

• Decided to stay in The Shire rather than venturing into the chatbox.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I saw you guys talking about my looks in the chatbox, and I felt a bit awkward to say anything after that...
- Has a very cool DB sig
- Probably likes Sasha's new hair colour*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know I was quoting song lyrics during that time. anda

• Likes good pop songs.

• Goes to the Prancing Pony with Mr. Underhill.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Quotes song lyrics.

Possibly quotes Sasha as well.

Might even quote Daniel Bryan.

Bonus: Quote the Raven...nevermore.


----------



## -Black Rose

Loves Nikki Bella
Is a fan of Rusev :clap
Appreciates DB!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Understands Rusev's greatness.

Anime avatar.

Has been here for a month so far.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would take Rusev as WWE champ at some point :clap
- Has Nikki gifs everywhere.
- Has a nice D-Bry related user title. :vince7


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

May have caused the dark ages with their Bex Plexing.

Would willingly be Bexplexed by becky.

Missing Cesaro.


----------



## CJ

*Likes plums :hmm
Lays down for Maryse
Appreciates Nikki Bella's assets :nikki
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lives in the squared circle
- He should yell back towards Scott Steiner
- Bruno Sammartino fan... AWESOME!!*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that while Metal isn't really my thing I've given some of his recommendations a try. (Y)
This isn't his first time going premium like most people think as he once bought the 1 year $5 premium membership years and years ago.
My friendly neighbourhood Spiderma...err...I mean Metalhead. :side:*


----------



## CJ

*Not a metal fan :wee-bey
Seems to know what Simon spends his money on :confused
Likes Carol smilies :thumbsup
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes Polka dots.

Would take a Bex Plex from Chief Of The Lynch Mob to impress Becky.

Whored out on rep.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Nikki Bella mark
Regular in this thread
Will miss Daniel Bryan


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Seth Rollins fan :Seth
- Currently has 6 stars of rep
- Probably wasn't a fan of that revived ECW in WWE lol*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-New sig (needs more Ambrose & Less Roman imo)
-(probably) Secretly wants The Shield to team up another time
-Can't wait until April 2nd 2016


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ECW fan.

:Rollins

Lives in Chicago.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hopes for the return of Nikki Bella
- Enjoys the improvement of Eva Marie
- Immune to Eva Marie haters


----------



## Drago

- Shy person
- Likes The New Day
- Tekken fan


----------



## CJ

*Almost never posts in here
One of my favorite posters :mckinney
Makes a lot of smilies*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Drago
- Active in the WWE section
- I like their user name
- Almost at 10,000 points

CJ
- Also likes drago
- Totally didn't ninja me, as I just felt like naming things about Drago
- Posted at the same time as me, which was merely a coincidence


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So didn't get ninja'd 

Had to edit that post.

Which was just a coincidence, I'm sure. (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Added Daniel Bryan smilies to his sig
- Posted then left
- So now is offline


----------



## Trublez

*Likes stating the obvious.
Video game fan.
Probably enjoyed seeing this a few months ago.*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't sugar coat things
Good guy, good poster , good friend :mckinney
Wants Sasha to win the title at Mania :sasha3
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that Jim Cornette is out of touch. :mckinney

Great poster :JLC3

Now has a colored username to match the sig, and avatar. :surprise:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig brings joy to my eyes
- I wonder if they have all of the smilies memorized
- May just be invisible


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I am invisible 

Has a wonderful sig.

Is actually online.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Probably misses Daniel Bryan right now as in in ring performer.

Loves Eggman from Sonic The Hedgehog.

Has good taste in wrestling promotions. *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives in an infamous state
- Has many beaches to enjoy
- Constantly has to watch out for zombies on bath-salts and alligators


----------



## Trublez

*Likes Donkey Kong.
Might like Renee's new Twitter handle.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697122148687609857
Watches UpUpDownDown so probably knows that it was Xavier that convinced her to change it to that when she came on his channel.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Offline right now.

Is probably counting down the days until Rollins & Cesaro return. :mark:

Used to call himself Adios Motherfucker.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is offline too?

• Hates blue hedgehogs.

• Misses Bryan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Misses Bryan too :mj2

Should know that I'm invisible 

Lives in Hollywood, Florida.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes the colour blue.

Likes chin locks.

Doesn't like WWE.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't like WWE much these days either

Marks for Rusev :rusevyes

Would love a Orton/Rusev program (that actually sounds pretty good, tbh)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just suggested what really could be a great feud.

Would have been sad when HBK retired.

And sad again when Daniel had to retire


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants Maryse.

• Loves Nikki and her assets.

• And her ass.


----------



## Pratchett

*- Potentially one of my illegitimate children here on WF
- Going to see the Deadpool movie on Monday
- I would still love him just as much if I found out he wasn't my illegitimate child*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Surely went and saw Deadpool as soon as it came out.

Is probably liked by Seabs.

Has been here on WF for three years now.


----------



## Donnie

Loves the Bella's 

Loves Eva 

All round nice guy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Will miss Daniel Bryan.

Great poster.

Knows Rusev should crush everyone.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Rusev is being wasted in League Of Nations

Would love to get pinned by Maryse

Joined in June 2014.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likely excited for The Rocks roll at Wrestlemania.

Knows LU is great.

Nearly has 10,000 points.


----------



## Trublez

*Watches Total Divas.
Has gifs in his sig and avy that look slighly fast forwarded.
Should know that TBZ Studios can fix that for just a small fee of course. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would "fix" my gifs for free because he's secretly in the red Nation (take that Redhead Revolution).

Would definitely fix gifs for Seleme.

Doesn't create enough trublez.


----------



## Allur

Looks at females on a daily basis
Enjoys females
Likely not a homosexual


----------



## Trublez

*Calls himself a mong in his usertitle.
Used to have a New Day sig.
Current avy gives off the vibe that he enjoys trolling.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a sig filled with bright yellow 
- Colour wasn't what he was going for when making the sig, of course.
- Is one of the most intelligent posters on here. :clap


----------



## CJ

*Another one of my favorite posters :becky
Just listed 3 things about my BFF :mckinney
Will probably end up with over a 1000 posts in here :rileylel*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Best friends with Trublez
- Which means he likes to live dangerously
- A big fan of the color orange


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a beautiful Becky avi once again :becky
- Never gets seen in an argument with anyone on here, ever. :clap
- Can always be found hanging around with his BFF Trublez. :rileylel

MTG:

- Probably agrees that New Day turned into gold after being horrible at first.
- Has retained the same avi/sig combo for a while now.
- A constant in this thread (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Missed the Emma sig incident
Still rocking an awseome sig :rileyclap
Makes some of the best posts on the entire forum :bow
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has made me curious about Emma-gate.
- Currently in the 'Oh god why' group when it comes to footballing results.
- Plugging his own sig work like a true artist.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know that I saw their post and agreed with it
- Posted in the same thread as I
- May or may not have noticed


----------



## CJ

*Has made several posts since the last time I listed 3 things about him :woah
From the US
Of all the threads on the forum he likes this one the best :yay
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has a wonderful new Becky avatar.
Has a red usertitle that sticks a lot now.
Should know that someone recently repped me with a whole set of gifs from that new Carol Seleme nude video.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have had to revive himself after that rep.
- CJ's BFF :mckinney
- Doesn't have a green user title. :lenny2


----------



## CJ

*Knows he should probably forward those gifs to his BFF :yay
Creator of the Rachel Riley smilies :rileylel :rileylol :rileyclap :finger
made them all different heights for some reason :hmm

Chief

Posted a millisecond before me :sadpanda
Ninja'd a fellow member of the Lynch Mob :nikki2
Has excellent taste in wrestlers :becky
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wishes Becky had a nude video.
Should know that I didn't actually make this :rileylol but I made all the other Rachel smilies. :drose
Now knows that I'm sad this Rachel







smilie I made never got added. :frown2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Smilie maker
- Green lover
- Chronic ninja'ie


----------



## Trublez

*Video game lover.
New Day lover.
Would lose his mind if the New Day were featured in a Nintendo game.*


----------



## CJ

*Honest 0
Makes great smilies :mckinney
Getting into drama on his visitor wall :rileyclap
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that me & PaigeLover are cool, it was just a bit of a misunderstanding. 0
Made all my Carol smilies for me.
Probably doesn't miss Becky's brunette hair.*


----------



## CJ

*Gets quoted a lot by PaigeLover or something :rileylel
Knows Carol would probably look better as a redhead :chlol
Likes the colour green as much as I like orange :yay*


----------



## Trublez

*Trying to cause Trublez between me and a friend of mine...wait I said I hated that joke didn't I? :side:
Knows I wish I had a green usertitle.
Either likes red or orange...I'm not sure...*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sent me some very not SFW rep bama4

Loves the color orange almost as much as he loves Becky Lynch.

Probably loves orange haired Becky the most. 

Trublez:

Just ninja'd me :krillin2

Just used a joke he claims to hate

Almost at 5,000 posts :mckinney*


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd by my BFF Trublez :rileylel
Liked the redheads :thumbsup
Used to have a list of favorites but it got so big he had to change it :lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows my list of favorites was getting way too big :lol

Has four great gifs in his sigs. :thumbsup

Knows INFERN0 is a ninnyhammer :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Should just put "every wrestler ever" in his sig for his list of favourite wrestlers. :rileylol
Likes NSFW rep.
Although never reps any back. :frown2:*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I may need to google ninnyhammer :lol
Wouldn't use the cb if he went premium
Has great taste in wrestlers :yay

Trublez

Ninja'd his BFF :sadpanda
Wants NSFW rep from Deadman's Hand
Will have to make do with some from me :rileylel
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows







is my favourite sig of his.
Has a shitload of points and rep.
My BFF.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*BFFs with CJ (Y)

Wants NSFW rep from me.

Is gonna be happy with the rep I just gave him







*


----------



## CJ

*Is giving out NSFW rep & I didn't get any









Really likes that Noble gif :lol
One of the better posters in the TNA section :mckinney*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Will get some when I spread more rep around ositivity

One of the better posters on this forum :mckinney

Almost at 9.500 posts :surprise:*


----------



## CJ

*Watches a lot of wrestling shows
Which probably explains why he has so many favorites
Posts in color all over the forum, & not just in here like certain people who shall remain nameless :side:
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves the steampunk outfit for Becky Lynch
- Would love it even more if Becky would be the one winning the Divas Title at Wrestlemania
- Gif lover*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Loves the singer Anna Murphy. :yes

Favorite wrestler is no other than the Deadman, The Undertaker. :mark:

Least favorite is Rob Van Dam. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know something, many has Daniel Bryan as their Greatest Of All Time but to me, THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME IS THE UNDERTAKER. The Undertaker has been in WWE since 1990 and still going. He defeated HULK HOGAN!!!! (When he was THE GUY) for a WWF Championship in the first EVER singles match at Survivor Series!!!! At the time, Taker was the youngest!!!
- Sorry for my marksmanship but... can't help it.
- Perhaps, has all Buffy The Vampire Slayer DVDs*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Donning the love hearts.
- Posts in dark blue.
- Believes that Taker is the GOAT. :clap


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky deserves to leave Mania as the Champion :becky
Still hasn't embraced the coloured text movement going on in this thread :WTF2
Has made a name for himself :clap
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Whored out on rep.

Loves to use orange text in this thread.

Yet doesn't use it outside of this thread. :wtf*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Watches everything BUT WWE 
- Doesn't have the list of favorites since he likes all wrestlers
- Perhaps, Daniel Bryan is his favorite ever.*


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't posted much in his 10 year or so tenure on here.
There's a bluish tint to all the gifs in his sig/avy.
The call of the mountains!!!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would be surprised to know that Bryan is not my favorite of all-time :surprise:

Fixed his sig :mckinney

Fellow Metal lover :JLC3

Trublez:

Ninja'd me again :fuckthis

Two posts away from 4,500 posts :yes

Received some NSFW rep from me last night.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is dishing out questionable rep :yes
- Paying tribute to D-Bry :yes
- Got ninja'd :no:


----------



## Punkhead

Ninja'd by Trublez.

Not very happy about it.

Posts in blue color.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me. Now I remember the feeling.

Just got some Becky in his User CP.

Becky is to him, what Hayley is to me.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd

Loves Hayley Williams.

Accepts Hayley Williams rep.*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't have a waifu like the rest of us. :lol
Loves LU.
Probably thinks AJ Styles will be ruined by the end of 2016.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks I don't have a waifu

Will be surprised to know I do.

Will probably be pissed if WWE does ruin AJ Styles by the end of the year :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Apparently has a waifu
Likes to keep her secret :hmm
Accepts NSFW rep :nikki
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Gives NSFW rep :nikki

Probably accepts Becky rep :becky

Has read 9,500 posts :woo*


----------



## CJ

*Uses invisible mode :hmm
3 of his 9 WF friends are regulars in here :JLC3
Not interested in seeing Hardy v Hardy*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still proudly supporting the Lass Kicker. :becky

Has 2 hot Leanna Decker gifs. :benson

Team Orange supporter. aige*_


----------



## Trublez

*Ashley Benson fan. 
Sent me a cool Carol rep recently.
Is new to the CHATBOX CREW.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Carol's #1 Fan.
- Also sad that Cesaro will be missing Mania 
- Knows that 95% of the time the WWE can't present a feud to save their lives.


----------



## V. Skybox

Claims to be foremost among all the Becky Lynch fans
Can bring himself to live in Carlisle
Has way too much text in his sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Appreciates Velvet's assets.
- Doesn't actually have enough text in their sig.
- Member of PWA.


----------



## CJ

*Rapidly closing in on 3000 posts :yay
Loves video games, wrestling & football :mckinney
Regards Big E as the standout from the New Day:Oooh*


----------



## Trublez

*Most likely got that Becky avy from Tumblr.
Donated something to his BFF yesterday. :mckinney
Surprised he hasn't made 03:50 of the below video into a sig yet. :lol




*


----------



## -Black Rose

Has a cute name..
Has a Drake related signature.
Is Lifetime Prem baby!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined last month.

Still online.

Learning to break kayfabe.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Made his sig smaller. 

• Looks completely different now.

• Still showing his respect for Bryan.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will never run out of LOTR things to say about me lol
- Has a new av
- Is from the same place as Ziggles*


----------



## -Black Rose

Never repped me
Is despised by Romans Empire
Loves Ambrose.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants rep from Ambrose Girl. :millhouse

• Likes Reigns, I think?

• Likes anime.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Offline.

Searching for the Frozen Flame.

Marks for Becky Lynch. (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Could be here right now
- Sig took a trip to the barber
- Pushing 10,000 points


----------



## CJ

*Either offline or has started using invisible mode
Making good progress towards 500 posts
Still a big New Day fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Becky Lynch gets her revenge on Naomi and Tamina
- Repped with plenty of girls with guns*
*- Orange ♥*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very into Metal
- Very into hearts
- Very curious


----------



## Punkhead

New Day fan, apparently.

Has made 680 posts in this thread at the moment of writing this.

Likes video games


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has been leaving me some very nice rep recently :becky
- Headbangs on a super regular basis.
- Avril Lavigne fan :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's after 10 pm where he is
- Has now gone to bed
- Has work/class tomorrow


----------



## CJ

*Offline :hmm
Knows what time it is in the UK :hmm
Post count hasn't increased since the last time I listed 3 things about him :hmm
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has so many points, if they introduced something to use them on, he'd have trouble using all of his :lol
- Wishes Becky was getting another title shot instead of Brie
- Notices if people's post counts change or not*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know there is a WF Shop where you can use your points for things... except it is open for members only if they win things. :jose

• Has a huge sig.

• Wants a threesome with Samwise Gamgee and Rosie Cotton.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows about the WF Shop.

Would have preferred to see Becky beat Charlotte.

Might want to see Brie beat Charlotte for Bryan.


----------



## DeeGirl

- Joined this virtual paradise in 2014, just like me 

- Huge Nikki Bella mark

- Judging by the Avi and sig, appreciates titties :ambrose


----------



## Oakesy

Is a big Fresh Prince fan 
Has over 20,000 posts
Has been here around 18 months.


----------



## Municipal Waste

Rooting for Ambrose on Sunday
Lives across the pond from me
Prefers Bryan face run


----------



## CJ

*WCW fan
Rollins mark :rollins
Likes Super Mario 64 :yay*


----------



## DeeGirl

- Joined our virtual paradise last month 

- Already part of the #PREMIUM family 

- From Tampa Florida. Ever see John Cena about town? :cena5

I'm sorry, that was for Municipal Waste but CJ beat me to it!

For @CJ

- Gives me a lot of rep of the pornographic nature 
- Big Leanna Decker fan
- Has a coloured username, much to my envy


----------



## Municipal Waste

Not sure if CJ's was for me but is entirely accurate anyway.

-Makes a dude feel welcome
-Believes in the importance of rules
-Should know that I've never seen Cena, but would try to be polite in spite of myself if so


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an unfortunate gimmick bestowed upon him by Vince.
- Relatively new to the forum
- Star Wars fan :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thing from The Addams Family
- Likes my sig
- Much appreciated

- Ruined my joke, dagnabbit
- Lives all the way across the pond
- And yet still ninja'd me


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd. 

Offline

Will probably watch Fastlane just for New Day.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't get ninja'd
- Is not offline
- Will probably watch Fastlane in a parallel universe where he still watches the WWE


----------



## CJ

*Makes jokes
Dawn is probably is his favorite time of day
From across the pond
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Ever present in the Becky megathread :becky
- Naturally hoping that Becky and Sasha get a win on Sunday.
- Knows Seth should be a big face when he returns :rollins


----------



## CJ

*Knows the Becky Lynch megathread is the place to be :becky
Lives on the other side of the water
Probably uses more words in one post than I use in 50 
*


----------



## DeeGirl

Coloured username and user title combo :mark:

Now posts in orange font, that reminds of Dundee United so naturally I'm disgusted 

56,000+ glorious WF points. Only guy I've seen with more is SHIV I think :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fresh Prince fan :JLC3

Lives in the UK.

Has 20,000 points :surprise:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't tell me who his waifu was.
Might have given that honour to LU's Catrina, then again, maybe not.
If WWE headquarters was on fire he wouldn't even waste his piss on it to put out the fire. :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks Deadman's Hand is cruel
- Finds humor in apathy for arson
- It's almost 9 pm where they are


----------



## Buttermaker

Makes the fucking grade.. Or demands that others make the fucking grade
Nice well centered sig
Pops his head in and out of other sections from time to time


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A baseball player
- With wavy locks
- And a southern accent


----------



## Trublez

*Was personally affected by someone who committed arson, or not.
May or may not know of a guy who shares part of his name on YouTube.
His name is GradeAUnderA and he's quite the cunt so the opposite of MTG.*


----------



## CJ

*Will be joining the 5000 posts club soon:yay
Has a new fan :woo
Wants to know who Deadman's Hand secret waifu is :hmm
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I got my first rep from that guy, so its so far so good. :argh:
Also wants to know who Deadman's Hand waifu is.
Probably knows its a given that she will hate the WWE. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to daily rep from his new superfan :fingerscrossed
Knows as long as it's not Leanna Decker, Becky Lynch, Chelsie Aryn, Santana Garrett or any of my other waifu's, it's of little concern to me :side:
Likes to keep what he eats to himself these days 
*


----------



## Trublez

*Still posts regularly in the food thread, although not for post count purposes anymore. :cool2
Knows I'm not naive enough to think the daily repping will continue longer than a week. :lol
Now knows I downloaded 4 new Leanna Decker videos for gif making purposes for him yesterday.*


----------



## CJ

*Must really have liked those Carol gifs 
Knows he may need to direct me to more Carol vids if he finds any :benson
Probably busy making Decker gifs :sodone
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has multiple waifus like myself.
Would know if he read Carol's Tumblr that she charges upwards of $20 for some 5-10 minute videos. :no:
Knows that even though I love her she can get the fuck out with that. ut*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't pay for it :rileyclap
Posts in green because of his love for the Lass Kicker from the Emerald Isle :becky
On/off celeb poster
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wouldn't pay for Leanna Decker Playboy videos either.
Creates a shit load of smilies.
Has probably seen Leanna's tumblr.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows me well :rileylel
Lives across the water
Watches Countdown for the conundrum & not to stare at Rachel Riley :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that while we may mark hard for certain women we ain't idiotic enough to pay for unnecessary shit.
Wants to visit London someday. :woo
Knows that Rachel is another one of my waifus along with Carol Seleme, Jackie Guerrido & Tianna G etc.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I've already visited London a few times
Has almost as many waifu's as me :rileyclap
Probably wants gifs of all those ladies *


----------



## Trublez

*Misses me in the celeb thread.
Knows I'm a part timer there, a special attraction if you will.








Likes Countdown strictly due to the number/word puzzles. :rileyclap*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Green with envy. :subban

• Loves Carol.









• Almost has 5000 posts.


----------



## CJ

*Becky avi :JLC3
Probably liked by Seabs
On the lookout for a frozen flame*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes guns.
Knows I believe that Becky is the most beautiful diva on the entire roster with the most adorable smile. 
Knows Becky needs to do a shoot like this again with her current look and with a friggin' HD camera please.







*


----------



## CJ

*Knows that needs to happen :becky
Planning on making a move on another one of my waifu's








Has changed his username a bunch, but has finally settled on one :yay
*


----------



## Trublez

*Loved GTA San Andreas. 
Knows I think Becky is prettier than Leanna but Decker has better tits.
If watching this video equates to making a move on his waifu then so be it.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His other post had Becky Lynch in a... farting position?
- That would probably crack a laugh out of him.
- Trying to seduce CJ with Becky gifs and videos.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Broke the chain
- Posted over 12 hours ago
- Went to bed and now is awake


----------



## DeeGirl

- Mario fan :mark:

- Joined WF over 3 years ago (hard to believe 2013 was 3 years ago)

- Regular in this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives in the UK
- Has no sig
- Loves The Fresh Prince


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a stopmotion esque avatar.
- Will be looking forward to seeing the New Day on the Cutting Edge Peep Show.
- Made the grade a long time ago :clap


----------



## Irish Dude

Likes Axl Rose
Likes Pink Floyd
Thinks he/she is cool because his/her posts are in bold


----------



## Punkhead

One of the posters who don't post in this thread that often.

Probably saw and liked that movie from which the guy in his avatar is.

Prefers rep over likes (like me).


----------



## CJ

*Forgot what The Big Lebowski was called :benson
Loves to headbang whilst listening to Taylor Swift :yay
Accepts all different kinds of rep :thumbsup
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Contributes to an awesome WF atmosphere :bayley
- Has a ridiculous amount of points. Especially considering he gave some of them away :lol
- Will forever be repping Becky and Leanna :rusevyes


----------



## Trublez

*Received points from CJ like me.
Likes the Social Outcasts more than me since he added them to his sig. :lol
Thinks Big E is the standout of New Day (I think its Woods).
*


----------



## CJ

*Really likes to overuse smilies :rileyclap
Part time celeb poster, full time BFF








Loves big city life*


----------



## Irish Dude

Has a lot of points
Knows what points are (I dont)
Knows one great film


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig is full of favs
- Then again, there's no label
- So it could be wrestlers he despises the most


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't change their sig or av often
- Is gaining rep
- Has underscores in their username*


----------



## Lm2

assuming she loves dean ambrose
Has feuded with Romans Empire (that little dweeb)
is going to WM 32 weekend jealous


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A legend maker

Brock fan

Offline*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes chinlocks
- Likes every wrestling company possible, except WWE
- But did watch that Last Man Standing match I recommended *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I did enjoy that LMS match 

Almost at 3,100 posts :woo

Is going to meet THE BIG DOG at Mania 32 :woo :woo *


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't watch NXT because its associated with WWE lol.
Is one of the few regulars in this thread that isn't premium.
Misses Bryan.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That top pic of Carol Seleme reminds me of Selma Hayek in From Dusk Till Dawn.
- I recommend this movie if you haven't watched it.
- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a stable that is more effective than the League Of Nations
- Will know that's not too hard :lol
- Has an awesome sig


----------



## CJ

*Will probably have 3000 posts by the end of Fastlane :rileyclap
Has an awesome sig himself :yay
Knows there's a new Becky render :mark:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Repped me an old sig of Carol in an office a bit ago.
Has this







as his avy for the longest time possible.
Even though its kinda fucked up, will probably lol at the pic below if gets the joke.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky would knock Floyd the fuck out






















Has my old avi saved for unknown reasons :WTF2
Reminded me how much I actually liked that avi :yay
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably also believes Ronda Rousey could take out Big Show in a fight too. :rileylol
Might remember when I stole his avy. :rileyclap
Repped me with the below gif recently so had my old sig saved for "unknown reasons". :evil*


----------



## CJ

*Knows the unknown reason was that I used it for a joke in here that time he stole my avi :benson
Knows Becky fights dirty















Has a ton of waifu's bama4*


----------



## Trublez

*Must have had that Carol sig for 2 minutes or less as I never witnessed it. :lol
Probably tried to google Becky with a gun then settled for that plastic knife pic when he couldn't find anything.








Has his fair share of waifus himself and doesn't hide them like some people (you know who you are). :mj*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I had that pic saved & didn't need to google anything :fact
Still wants to know who @Deadman's Hand secret waifu is :rileyclap
Absent for the 2 days I spent with that Carol sig :MAD*


----------



## Trublez

*Joined WF two years before me.
Should know that I secretly miss brunette Becky.
Knows Becky would look like such a badass if she was holding a rocket launcher or something here.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Wants to know who my waifu is. :mj

Knows I don't watch the weekly NXT shows. 

Should know that I do watch The Takeovers. ositivity*


----------



## Trublez

*Still won't reveal who his waifu is for some reason. :MAD
Hates WWE with a passion.
Has been typing in colour before me, CJ and others made it cool in this thread (although he types in colour all over the forum unlike us).*


----------



## CJ

*Knows @Deadman's Hand secret waifu may or may not be Amy Rose








Spells colour the correct way :mckinney
Has the 2nd highest nummber of posts in this thread :surprise:
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thinks my waifu is Amy Rose :wtf

Should know it's Becky Lynch :becky

Is keeping the color gimmick in this thread







*


----------



## CJ

*Knows this was Becky's reaction when she found out she was his waifu








Knows there's a smilie sized version of that Noble gif








Spells colour like a Real American :hogan*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Thanks for the Noble gif.









Knows that I am a Real American :usangle

Doesn't spell color like a real american :wtf*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably doesn't know that someone being your waifu and just simply being a fan of someone are 2 completely different things. :lol
And I'm starting to think his situation applies to the latter. :hmm:
Watches LU weekly.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I know the difference, and it's totally the former.









Posts in green.

But only in here.*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't watch the show his waifu is featured on weekly (that's why I question it lol).
TNA & LU are his "waifus" if anything lel.
Liked the Sonic games.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I'm going to rep him in a minute when I find a good Carol pic/gif 
- Knows a lot about waifus
- Hasn't changed his sig in a bit*


----------



## Trublez

*Has probably seen every Shield promo and match ever.
Changes her sig more often than me.
Knows Charlotte is terrible on the mic.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One of my favorites here
- He might be sort of upset about Bryan's retirement but seems a bit indifferent, at the same time.
- The Rock fan*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to listen to the call of the mountains
Really likes navy blue
Looking forward to celebrating his 10 year anniversary in a few months*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Four gifs in his sig.

The third one's the best tho bama4

Likes the color orange.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes boobs 
- Like me, is wondering why Romans Empire is still a thing
- Is thanking DB*


----------



## Oneiros

*- Met Dean Ambrose (kinda jealous)*
*- Is going to attend NXT TakeOver (super jealous)*
*- Is going to attend Wrestlemania 32 (not that jealous)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Portuguese
- A fan of Martian Manhunter
- And therefor has good taste


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His posts count have increased
- Don't see him in the General WWE forums
- Not sure if he likes other promotions than the WWE*


----------



## CJ

*Probably likes to headbang
Dislikes RVD :JLC3
Doesn't have Becky listed in his favorites :sadpanda
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that Simon doesn't have any women listed in his favourites anyway. 
Loves Ivelisse from LU but she isn't his waifu.
Was once super impressed with a Bigby Wolf sig I made.*


----------



## Buttermaker

Admits his KerialSiller name was lame :lmao
From across the pond
An alright cat in my books


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Questioned whether or not Becky's my waifu because I don't watch RAW.

Should know I'm not gonna risk my sanity for my waifu 

Still online :JLC3

Takers Revenge:

Ninja'd me.

Lives in Manitoba Canada.

Hockey fan.*


----------



## Trublez

*Should just watch the segments his waifu is featured in then. 
Probably happy to see Joey Ryan the sleaze debut in LU. :evil
Has the El Ray Network.*


----------



## CJ

*Slowly making his way to 5000 posts :thumbsup
Fan of the King of Queens
Thinks Becky would look better carrying a rocket launcher to the ring :hmm








*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Upset that I don't have Becky Lynch as my favorites
- Some people are better left in the heart than to be said 
- Made me realize that I should start putting female wrestlers*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I listened to an interview with Anna Murphy and she seems like a cool chick. (Y)
May or may not like any other type of music besides Metal.
Probably doesn't think much of AJ Styles' theme.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* Knows I have the El Rey Network :rusevyes

Wanted me to reveal my waifu.

Should know that I don't know who his waifu is. :hmm*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a waifu :clap
- Might actually be the hand of the Undertaker.
- Big HBK fan :yes


----------



## Trublez

*Or Deadman's Hand might just be the name of the theme song for Aces & Eights. :lmao
Also has a waifu.
Hasn't joined the coloured text bandwagon.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *
> Should know that I don't know who his waifu is. :hmm*


*Just so you know, it definitely isn't Carol Seleme. That's for sure.* :side:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Regularly has back and forwords with CJ
- Curious of the waifus of others
- It's currently after 5 pm where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Trublez:

- Clearly doesn't know that's what Deadman's Hand wants us to believe.
- Is acting not suspicious at all in regards to his waifu.
- Has slow internet 

MTG:

- Ninja'd me.
- Seems to do that a lot.
- Can always be forgiven for it though because he's a cool guy :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An expert flatterer *Blushes*
- Was ninja'd, but only slightly
- Current time is the same as trublez


----------



## Oneiros

*- Had me look at his signature pic for a long time cos I wanted to identify the characters
- Is making me wonder if the creature on the top of his sig is a Dementor
- So good at being a ninja that making it to Jonin is going to be a piece of cake*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for two years
- Had never seen them before today
- Has a vertically narrow sig


----------



## Chrome

Sonic fan
Once had the most replies in this thread by far
Nice Super Smash Bros. sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big LU fan.
- Is a rep whore, allegedly.
- Is sick of Big Show's infinite alignment shifts.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has made a name for himself. (Y)

Would love to see Enzo & Cass feud with New Day.

Would mark out if Gable & Jordan won the NXT Tag Titles.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has given up on the WWE, for good reason.
- Almost at 10k points. :clap
- Fan of the Sonic franchise :fuckyeah


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Becky Lynch fan :fuckyeah

Has over 12k points :clap

Bayley fan :bayley*


----------



## -Black Rose

Daniel Bryan fan
Resides in Chinlock City
A fan of Dr Eggman?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Offline.

Joined last month.

Learning to break kayfabe.*


----------



## CJ

*No longer watches WWE
Regular in here :JLC3
Helped make posting in colour/color popular in here :grin2:*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Also helped making colored text popular in this thread :JLC3

Top poster in this thread. (Y)

Whored out on rep.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A dead man's hand
- Is carrying Scott Steiner's bags
- (Un)living proof of Steiner's generosity, as it shows he employs zombies


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves Sonic
Loves Pokemon and Nintendo
Possibly excited for New Day and E&C segment*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A rare site in this thread
- Though their post count says something different
- May or may not be Asian


----------



## CJ

*Thinks Prompto may be Asian :nah
Loves video games almost as much as he loves this thread
Good guy*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also loves vidya gaems :yay
- Wants to see Becky kick some lass tonight :becky
- Will also be very excited to see Styles v Jericho. :jericho3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Past 9:30 where they are
- May be watching Fastlane tonight
- Thread regular


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be watching New Day rocking their segment, most likely.
- Always makes the grade, no matter what the challenge.
- Loved Ed, Edd n Eddy. :fuckyeah


----------



## MOX

- needs this thread in his life
- has a potentially interesting sig that looks shit on such a small scale
- appreciates the sight of large african-american men gyrating in tight spandex

EDIT: ninja'd, was @the make the grade dude


----------



## Irish Dude

Never seen this user before
Probably posts here and not in the wwe section
Has a belt above his avatar so he probably watches LOLTNA or any wrestling show other than wwe


----------



## Trublez

*Recently went premium
Used to have an Austin Aries avy.
All of a sudden pretends to like Reigns for DAT attention.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably staying up to watch Fastlane :woah
Getting closer & closer to 5000 posts
Has never posted in green outside this thread :WTF2
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I've never stayed up late to watch a PPV or Raw ever.
Doesn't post in orange outside here either.
Should post Ashley Graham in the celeb thread one day.*


----------



## CJ

*Wants me to post one of his waifu's in the celeb thread :confused
Knows Raw/PPVs usually aren't worth staying up late for :rileyclap
Knows I'm too lazy to post in orange outside this thread 
Probably wants a hug from :bayley & a lap dance from








*


----------



## Trublez

*Called Ashley Graham my waifu. :confused
Should know that I did try posting in green outside this thread for a while but it just got annoying after a while.
Stays up late to post celeb pics, which is better than watching shitty PPVs and Raws if we're being honest.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I've barely posted in the celeb thread today :benson
Knows I assumed Ashley was one of his waifu's because of this
Keeps track of users going premium :hmm*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that every woman I'm extremely attracted to isn't my waifu. :lol
Although the "known her since 2011" line does make it seem that way, tbh.
Probably wants Becky to be the one to get the pin on Tamina/Naomi. *


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky will probably get screwed over by Sasha or something 
Just got mentioned in the celeb thread :yay
Peer pressured me into posting an Ashley Graham pic :no:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Peer pressured me along with NLC and SHIV into having a red border for months on end.
Has an insane amount of likes.
Mostly from the celeb thread I'm assuming.*


----------



## CJ

*Assumes correctly :rileylel
Last visitor message on his wall was a nice Becky pic from his BFF :JLC3
According to his profile his main interest is Carol Seleme







(I can see why) :rileyclap
*


----------



## Trublez

*Starting to like Decker around the same time I started liking Seleme, which may be a coincidence.
Used to change his sig every week to Becky doing cool things from Raw that week still in the 4 gifs format. :lol
May like that redhead dame in the nah gif. :nah*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined the same year that I did :JLC3

Dislikes his KerialSiller name.

Green border avatar.*


----------



## Punkhead

Should have asked Seabs to make his user title blue when he had the chance.

Watches everything except for WWE.

Likes Daniel Bryan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Want ask you, who is the vocalist in your sig?
- Perhaps, he likes punk music, as well :nice
- Green reps me with awesome metal songs.*


----------



## Kenny

- metal lover
- joined in 2006
- from planet earth


----------



## CJ

*Has been here nearly 12 years :whoo
Misses Bryan
Always has top quality avi/sig combos :mckinney
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Liked the fact that Becky was on the winning team last night :becky
- Probably facepalming like most people at the prospect of Ro-mania
- Remains one of the best posters on here :yay


----------



## CJ

*The most articulate member of the Lynch Mob
That's probably why he's the Chief :becky
Didn't manage to make it to 3000 posts before the end of Fastlane :confused *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Shouldn't be downplaying his own contribution to the mob :becky
- Will be at 10k posts before the end of 'Mania :fingerscrossed
- Eagerly awaiting the chance to name another 3 things about his BFF


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May have just gotten off work
- O may have had class today
- Either way, anticipates what the rest of the week has in store for him


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to see New Day destroy the League of Jobbers.
A giant life sized poster version of his sig would look incredible.
Too nice to neg the fucks that insult the New Day.*


----------



## CJ

*Recently informed me Eliza Taylor used to be a redhead :WTF2
Probably really enjoyed the Diva's tag match from last night :becky :sashahi
Probably covers his walls in giant pics of Carol :rileyclap
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got his chance to name 3 things about his BFF :rileylol
- Knows that the tag match was surprisingly enjoyable :clap
- Will have 60k points in no time.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that yes, I mostly listen to metal but enjoy several genres like punk, classical, few old-school rap (come on, the new stuff out there is terrible and even many rappers agree), and video game music.
- Doesn't seem to care about Fastlane
- Likes Sasha Banks too*

CJ:

*- Ninja'd me :mj2
- King of gifs
- Happy for both Becky and Sasha won*

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Ninja'd me, AS WELL 
- Didn't like that Roman won
- He found the tag team women match not that bad*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got double ninja'd
- Enjoys a plethora of musical genres
- Non more so than Metal


----------



## Trublez

*Has a really low post count when you take into consideration the amount of years he's spent on here.
Have a feeling he's gonna go premium one of these days.
Hardly, if ever posts in the WWE section and if he does its most likely about New Day.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Edging ever closer to 5k posts. :yay
- Facepalmed at the New Day segment at Fast Lane
- Wasn't a big lover of Styles/Jericho.


----------



## Trublez

*Really close to 3k posts himself.
Possibly liked the Styles/Jericho match more than me.
Knows Reigns getting moulded to become the new FOTC despite getting booed nonstop is an absolute joke. *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Getting ready for bed
- Never noticed my posts in the Raw Discussion Thread
- Can't blame them, as I havent been able to join in for a while


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I don't read the Raw discussion thread lol.
Lives in a timezone 6 hours behind mine.
Now knows I finally found the full sized version of his sig.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got Carol rep from me recently
- Agrees with me that New Day are lame and should have stayed with the badassery they were showing briefly
- Really likes green (and yellow if his sig is any indication)*


----------



## Kenny

- might be enjoying dean/lesnar
- might be disappointed ambrose will never get his moment :mj2
- might have loved shanes return like i did


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marked out for Shane McMahon's return :mark:

Has been on here since 2004 :wow

Is an ass-man*


----------



## Kenny

- misses Bryan like I do :mj2
- joined in 2013
- tna fan (both senses )


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has exactly 21,000 posts
- Always comments on my photos in the Picture thread with Dean gifs :lol
- Loves boobs*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably marked the fuck out for Ambrose on RAW :lol

Is definitely hoping Dean beats Brock at Mania.

15.000 points :woo*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have been marking out when WWE used AJ's Evil Ways theme in the Wyatt promo
Paying homage to a legend in his sig
Blue4Life*


----------



## Donnie

PROMPTO

Been here since 2005

21 thousand posts 

All round great guy


----------



## CJ

*KO fan
Lists people's username when he's listing 3 things :hmm
Probaly has the same first name as Donald Trump
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One of the most posters that ninja's me
- Likes Celtic stuff
- Would probably like listening to Celtic Metal (Yes, this is a genre) and Eluveitie it one of them... he should try listening to the Cruachan and the album is called Folk-Lore released in 2002.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Regularly ninja'd
- Recommends metal to all whom have ears
- Has great knowledge of the subject


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants to know New Day's direction for Mania.
- Might make it to 400 posts soon.
- Would have shattered that number if posts in this section counted.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's not a fan of Roman Reigns, I presume 
- He probably didn't like Roman winning at Fastlane.
- Well, look at the bright side and hope he wins, Dean has a match against Lesnar.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably loving the idea of Reigns v HHH at Mania.
- Likely got hella excited at Shane o Mac's return.
- One of the biggest metalheads on this forum :clap


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Quite frankly, it's a great idea for the main event. Whether people agrees with it or not, I think Roman did deserve one more shot after all his hard work in 2015. That's my opinion if you must know.
- He isn't as cruel as other posters in WF when it comes to the wrestlers that he dislikes.
- Perhaps, he likes metal music as well *


----------



## CJ

*Loves metal
Loves Anna Murphy
Love this thread*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Loves redheads
- Loves Becky
- Very fond of this thread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likely owns a Wii U
Knows New Day vs E&C would have been amazing if E&C were still active
Offline*


----------



## Trublez

*Even though he saw it coming was probably still somewhat disappointed with Brie's loss at Fastlane.
Really into anime.
Didn't know what the Wolf Among Us was until he met me.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has links to good music.

10 year poster.

Is gonna miss Brie.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Two images in their sig aren't working
- They're probably smilies
- GET A LOAD OF THIS!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*One of the first people to post in this thread.

Not online currently.

Loves Super Smash Brothers.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- The origin of his name is forever in question.
- Probably laughed at everyone talking about how bad the booking at Fast Lane was.
- Has a nice bunch of WF friends :yes


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I did :lol

Is a pretty cool poster :mckinney

Would mark if Becky won the title at WM 32 :mark:*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I did enjoy the New Day/Rock segment from a few weeks back.
Probably wouldn't like the fact that WhatCulture would book a straight up 1 on 1 match with Sasha and Charlotte at Mania.
Hates Braun "Fucking" Strowman. :lol

Edit:

Watches LU.
Types in dark blue.
Knows the weekly NXT shows aren't that special.
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I would be pissed if Becky is left off of Mania.

Almost at 5000 posts :woo

Liked by Seabs.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky should walk out of Mania as Champion :becky
No longer watches any WWE shows
Has a username that keeps people guessing :lol
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that the big pay off is for Bex to win :becky
- Recently ate some local Ulster cuisine.
- Would laugh at the crickets if Sika came back. :lol


----------



## CJ

*Will probably hit 3000 posts before my BFF hits 5000
Not a fan of Becky's new shirt
Has probably never had an Ulster fry :no:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Also has a username that keeps people guessing.
Knows bronies are absolutely pathetic.
Probably still waiting on those Decker gifs but should know that ever since I upgraded to Windows 10 Photoshop has been slow as hell with constant freezing (which puts me off from making gifs).*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to make excuses :sadpanda
Knows my username is not a gta/jericho/lana/ reference :benson
Not a fan of the New Day bronie nonsense :Oooh
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sad that I haven't repped him NSFW gifs yet.

Should know that I need to spread some rep around first. :mckinney

Dislikes New Day's unicorn stuff (not that I blame him)*


----------



## TerraRising

Robotnik

Eggman

PINGAS


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Teen Titans fan.
- Appears to be from Earth :clap
- Fan of Triple H. :bosstrips


----------



## TerraRising

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Teen Titans fan.
> - Appears to be from Earth :clap
> - Fan of Triple H. :bosstrips


Actually not really. It's just a punny name and gimmick.

Likes Becky Lynch

Wants to be Bexplexed

Would cream if Lynch wins title in Dallas.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a gimmick :O
- His gimmick is at least better than Roman's Empire.
- Becky would infact be proud of his name. :becky


----------



## Trublez

*Also has a gimmick, as he's a chief of some mob. :side:
Enjoys a wide variety of wrestlers based on the favourites in his sig.
Has been resisting the temptation to join the coloured text bandwagon for the longest time now. :hmm:*


----------



## Aizen

*May or may not addressed me here before without directly stating my name. :side:

*Shows a clearly aversion to pay for those Carol’ vids but he may like to see them for free. 

*BBF with CJ.


----------



## Kenny

- has a cool avatar
- joined in 2013
- GETTING IGNORED BY SCOTT STEINER


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still rocking the awesome avi and sig.
- Been around for over 11 years. :clap :clap :clap
- Has a great taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow New Day
- Intrigued by gimmicks
- Is now apart of the group


----------



## Trublez

*Enjoys seeing New Day take the piss out of the League of Jobbers. :lmao
Has probably owned every Nintendo gaming console ever.
Will probably be just as surprised as me to see how well the Dudley Boyz theme suits the New Day.*




:lenny


----------



## Irish Dude

Stalks me (know my previous avy, if I used to be premium or not, the content of my posts)
There are 2 people in this world: Reigns fans and people who don't believe Reigns has fans. The above poster is the later.
Doesn't like I like Reigns


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Prefers that people rep instead of like
- Likes Chris Jericho & CM Punk (Y)
- Apparently also likes Roman!*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I only said that because I remember him shitting on Reigns a few months ago so I figured he was pretending to like him for attention. He still is.

Seriously shouldn't flatter himself about me stalking him, its just that when you write "Comedy And Rape" in your sig you tend to stick out...for all the wrong reasons. :mj

Doesn't have Reigns in his sig for some reason.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd by @Ambrose Girl

Still online.

Accused of being a stalker.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*I got ignored  :lol

- Has only 300 or so more posts than me
- Makes me wonder how he has time to keep up watching that many wrestling companies
- Hasn't changed his av in ages*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that if not for TaimaTV, I wouldn't. :lol

Is marking out for the idea of Dean beating Brock at Mania.

Would know that it would be awesome if it happened. *


----------



## Trublez

*Will probably change his location again when Lesnar coins a new catchphrase at Mania.
Removed that huge ass favourite wrestlers list from his sig.
Also ignored a post of his when I ninja'd him a few days ago. :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Racing me to a round number of posts, according to his BFF. :rileylel
- Laughs at the League of Jobbers on a regular basis. :rusev
- Knows that Ro-Mania will backfire on the WWE. :reigns2


----------



## Irish Dude

Likes Becky Lynch
Cares about Divas
At first I tough he was a fan of David Lynch



Trublez said:


> *Should know I only said that because I remember him shitting on Reigns a few months ago so I figured he was pretending to like him for attention. He still is.
> 
> Seriously shouldn't flatter himself about me stalking him, its just that when you write "Comedy And Rape" in your sig you tend to stick out...for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Doesn't have Reigns in his sig for some reason.
> *


Maybe my sig is just wrestler I hate... And I didn't shat on Reigns, I'm his fan and I know to point out his flaws too

Comedy and rape isn't there anymore...


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Feuding with Trublez
- Supposedly stalked by a ninja, whom constantly gets ninja'd
- Has actually been here longer than I have


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Loved New Day mocking the LoN :lol
- Interested in all of the feuds developing in here.
- May, one day, get some good advice from Steiner.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A very smart individual
- With very good posts in the WWE section
- Whom would be a Wheel man for Scott Steiner


----------



## Trublez

*Used to dominate this thread until CJ took over.
Posted in the PYP thread once, a long time ago.
Knows that noticing someone post and stalking them are 2 entirely different things (that should be common sense).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the finest posters around.
- Doesn't actually stalk people.
- Knows that Sasha will win the title at Mania.


----------



## Trublez

*Enjoyed seeing League of Jobbers get torn a new one.
Probably didn't enjoy seeing Eva Marie & Nia Jax stink it up in the main event of NXT this week.
Knows that Jordan & Gable will probably be tag champs in a few months time.*


----------



## Oakesy

Is a big poster in this thread
Is a lifetime premium member
Has a divine signature.


----------



## Punkhead

Never seen him before until now.

Likes Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks









Didn't like Fastlane very much.


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of that Wayne's World smilie :mckinney
One of the biggets Hayley Williams fans on WF
Is liked by Seabs :yay*


----------



## Oakesy

Is one of my favourite posters
Is also an avid lover of this thread.
Also a big fan of mah girl Becky :becky


----------



## Trublez

*Posts in this thread from time to time.
Likely excited that Ambrose has a big match at Mania this year.
May like Becky's puns. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Spreading the good joy of Becky's puns. :becky (Though, that subtitle is wrong, it's cup-muppance, as in comeuppance. Whoever made that, come on now...)
- Not really thrilled about the idea of New Day v LoN. :larry
- Fan of The Wolf Among Us. (Still need to play that myself)


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I didn't even notice the error in that gif.
Will mark so fucking hard if Becky stacks Sasha and Charlotte on top of one another and makes them both tap out to the Dis-Arm-Her at Mania. :lol
Needs to get on that Wolf Among Us train. :cudi*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I only have a 3DS
- Far better at making gifs than I
- Now knows I also have a 360


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a 360.

And a 3DS.

Most likely plays Smash on that 3DS.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their gifs are working now
- An expert at capitalizing
- And using context clues


----------



## Trublez

*Knows if the yes smilie wasn't showing up for him before it was probably due to his internet connection. :draper2
Finally revealed what consoles he had after months of speculation. :lol
Knows that while I'm pretty good at making gifs CJ is even better. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is very humble 
- Doesn't want to see Jericho/AJ again
- Has probably played The Walking Dead games too.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is Ready

Willing

& Gable*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Despite not watching WWE much, knows that J&G are stars :mark:
- Like MTG, often associates with Scott Steiner.
- Doesn't mind Reigns that much, but knows that the current shtick with him isn't working.


----------



## CJ

*Will probably have 5000 posts before Wrestlemania :rileyclap
Knows it's pretty obvious why Becky is the best Diva on the main roster :becky
One of my favorite posters :mckinney
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is one of everyone's favourite posters :clap
- Is overestimating the number of posts in my clip. :rileylel
- Gets excited every time Celtic Invasion starts playing on RAW :woo


----------



## Trublez

*Likes New Day but doesn't love them like he does a Becky Lynch or Cesaro.
Has posted a shit load in the last 2 days. :surprise:
One of the "main eventers" in this thread (that sounds geeky I know :lol).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is the #1 contender of this thread :lol
- Doesn't like the whole unicorn shit that New Day have going on 
- Still likes Carol Seleme, though. :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ

*Apparently one of the "main eventers" in here :rileyclap
Still not on board with the whole colored text thing going on in here :lol
From the same country as my BFF :sashahi @Trublez
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows this whole BFF stuff was started by Chrome. :lol
Also knows that all the colours left to use are shit.
Even though I'm the #1 contender here he'll probably bury me in this thread like he constantly did in the gif thread all those months ago. :mj2
*


----------



## CJ

*Knows there's actually several million colours to choose from if you can be bothered using codes :benson
Changed his avatar :WTF2
Either replaying TWAU or considering going back to Bigby :woah*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that code is foreign to me (and that i'm lazy :sadpanda)
- Petrified by Trublez' sudden change of character.
- Forever trying to recruit people to the Colour World Order. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Got a new Becky Lynch avatar. :becky

Still has an awesome sign made by CJ :tucky

Has great taste for stars. :benson *


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined the same year as me
Uses red font
From Florida


----------



## CJ

*Evolution fan
Joined the same year as me :JLC3
Loves basketball :gasm*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Buried Trublez.

Joined two years before I did.

One of my favorite posters (Y)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Joined 2 years after me.

A huge fan of Daniel Bryan. :yes

Is from Chinlock City, Baby!!! :benson *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes a lot of WWE Divas including former Diva AJ Lee
- Happy that both Sasha and Becky won at Fastlane
- Worships Charisma Carpenter

And I also worship Eliza Dushku *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hello, I haven't seen you around that much lately! :hi
- Heading towards 2,100 posts
- I wonder what he thinks of this Undertaker vs Shane match?*


----------



## SonnenChael

- is a Ambrose Fangirl
- Living in the beautiful country of New Zealand
- also loves the former SHIELD members Seth and Rommy Reigns.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Made a rare appearance in this thread.
- From Jolly old Germany.
- Football fan :yay


----------



## SonnenChael

- likes the Landvogt
- living in the former Anglo-Saxon England
- isn't surprised by my Shane like appearance


----------



## Oakesy

I haven't seen this user around too often
Is from Germany
Joined one year ago


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Enjoys Dean Ambrose
Misses DB
Does not post often


----------



## CJ

*ECW fan
Probably not a fan of the WWE version of ECW
AJ styles fan
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is the Roman Reigns of this thread :rileylol
- Has maintained the same avi and sig for a while now
- Will probably have 60k points by the end of Mania. :mckinney


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves Becky. :becky

• Misses Cesaro.

• Has 13,000 points.


----------



## Trublez

*Just changed their avy.
Misses Cesaro as well I'm assuming.
Only really started to get behind Cesaro in 2015 IIRC. :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know that I started to love Cesaro when he tweaked his look and incorporated the Sharpshooter. 

• So many Carols.

• Has a thing for eyebrows.


----------



## CJ

*Has over 25000 points :yay
Good guy who really likes the color green :hmm
Makes great Decker gifs :mckinney

SC

Likes to ninja people :no:
From the same state as BTVS
Still on the lookout for that frozen flame*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a generous soul. 
- Will probably be orange forever. :becky
- Hoping that Becky at least doesn't lose on Monday :fingerscrossed


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is confusing CJ with me (get it?)

• Has a sig made by CJ.

• Is also friends with CJ. :CENA


----------



## CJ

*Likes name dropping me :rileylel
Friendly soul 
Probably has a sword collection :woah
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has a gun collection. :woah
Lost some points because he gave them away. 
Should know I'm grateful for them though.  (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Possibly sold some firearms to CJ for points
Might be Jack The BabyWolfRipper
Is Online*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has revealed Trublez' black market scheme.
- Final Fantasy lover :yay
- Has been around for over 10 years :clap


----------



## CJ

*Proud owner of some Becky Lynch goggles








Has never played TWAU :confused 
Would go see this if it was an actual movie







:becky*


----------



## SonnenChael

- if you change an C and an J and just add Leanna Decker worshipper, you get still CJ 
- would kill me, because I like brunette Lynch more. 
- should at least try to convert Isla Fisher and move her away from the retarded Sacha.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chael Sonnen fan.

Lives in Germany.

Likes Brunette Becky Lynch more than orange haired Becky.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows that both versions of Becky Lynch are pretty awesome :becky
Watches every wrestling promotion except WWE :rileyclap
Never plays poker with his back to door :benson
*


----------



## Trublez

*Asleep right now.
Knows more than me about forum codes or whatever and stuff of that nature.
Praying Evo doesn't nerf his sig again.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has made the HOF Ballot.

Yellow.


----------



## Trublez

*Created a Maryse thread in the WOW section.
Wants Rusev to leave the League of Jobbers.
Surprisingly, is a Daniel Bryan fan. :hmm:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that the League of Jobbers is severely hindering some of the guys in the stable.
- Should reach 5k posts soon :yay
- Also got some points from CJ :dance


----------



## Kenny

- probably the biggest BECKY fan i knSow alongside CJ
- CESARO fan :mark:
- from england


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Big fan of Seinfeld
- Known for posting pics of him looking dapper
- His pics put mine to shame


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has made the grade.

Still asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.

Understandably will miss Bad News Barrett.


----------



## Irish Dude

Great avy
Great sig
Thinks Barrett is worth missing


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hates likes.

• Likes to hate.

• Fan of The Dude.


----------



## CJ

*Really likes bullet points :thumbsup
Has only given out one like :confused
Likes stuff & things*


----------



## Spikeman

Is a Becky Lynch fan.

Has a ton of pics in their sigs of half naked women.

Has used two too many gifs in their post. (No offense! *SHASHASHA!!*)


----------



## Trublez

*Is someone I haven't seen before.
Thinks 4 pics/gifs is a ton.
From Mega City.*


----------



## CJ

*Getting pretty close to that 5000 posts milestone :yay
Made the HOF Ballot :nice
Good friend :mckinney
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will get 10,000 posts in a month or so.

• Has a sig that doesn't match at all, although I'm not complaining. bama4

• Hasn't noticed that Becky totally took Edge's entrance stuff. :mj


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Close to 10,000 themself
- Lives where Dolph Zigglar came from
- Gender: Unknown


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves video games.

Joined 2 years after I did.

Has an amazing signature. *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives in the same state as Katti
- Has over 5000 posts
- Loves them some females


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

very nice avi

likes Pokemon

professes to be very shy.


----------



## Oakesy

Is my only 'official' friend on WF
Has a creepy sig
Has over 27,000 posts since 2013, how is that even possible :lol :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dean Ambrose fan
- I don't think he's a Roman fan
- Hailing from the awesome England*


----------



## CJ

*Lives in Van City planet earth :thumbsup
Loves Anna Murphy ♥
Wants HHH to retain at Mania
*


----------



## SashaXFox

Lynch Lover
Cj the Sig god
Decker Head


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Writes in big font
- Likes Asuka (Y)
- Joined a year after me*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- AMBROSE GIRL!!!! HUGZ!!! Had noticed wasn't here for awhile
- If she must know, I was SSSSOOOOOOOO busy for 2-3 weeks that I missed both Fastlane and the Raw after it but saw recaps and results.
- She's meeting with Roman Reigns live... LUCKY!!! Say hi for me to him and tell him Simon says that he's awesome.

Roman Reigns: "Who the hell is Simon?"*


----------



## Oneiros

*- Doesn't like Naito 
- Likes the future king of make Roman look strong style:clap

- Is probably a Spiderman fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Naito reminds me of Dolph Ziggler and to me, that isn't a good thing.
- Like Nakamura 
- Happy for AJ Styles being in the WWE*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is probably having a hard time with the Triple H vs Roman match cos he likes them both
- Just got rep from me 
- Probably liked Evolution cos Triple H & Batista was part of it?*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She repped me 
- Will rep her back once I have the chance
- One of my favorites here*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Metalhead.

Decrees that Anna Murphy is the best female in metal.

Hates RVD :eva2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has changed to Lana in the av
- Appreciates Nikki's assets
- Has around 700 more posts than me*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Gets hit on a lot.

Because they're an awesome Kiwi.

Did not just get hit on by me.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Totally did not hit on Ambrose Girl. (Y)

Is probably happy to hear about Nikki's recovery.

Probably misses Lana's old character.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably excited that The Rock is at this years Mania.

Sad to see Bryan having to retire.

Doesn't watch WWE, watches good wrestling instead.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Can't wait for Nikki Bella to return
- Team Fearless here
- Fan of Randy Orton*


----------



## Kenny

- metal lover
- joined in 2006
- loves anna murphy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives on the other side of the country as me.

Is a rep whore.

Seinfeld fan :eva2


----------



## Irish Dude

Is from Australia
Also a Seinfeld fan
For some weird reason likes Randy Orton


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wants rep not likes.

But doesn't like Randy Orton.

Would accept Suplex City rep.


----------



## CJ

*Great taste in Diva's :nikki
Always has top notch avi/sig combos
Currently resides in the land down under*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, he has heard many Eluveitie songs when I have introduced them to WF
- Generous with his reps
- Master in graphic design*


----------



## -Black Rose

Nice guy
Locationlant earth
Has 6k points.


----------



## SonnenChael

- Knows who a nice guy is
- UCHIHA MADARA WARNING THIS GUY IS DANGEROUS
- is the german translation for schwarze Rose


----------



## SashaXFox

Likes to say UFC fighters names backwards
Avatar looks like Youtuber Markiplier
Fairly new.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

WRITES really big (I think because of his ps4)

Is a huge Shasha and Asuka fan

And his avatar is a picture of him/her and his significant other

Don't know if you are the guy or the girl. Most likely guy.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His nickname is a mixture of Sasha Banks and Alicia Fox
- He has Sasha but not Alicia Fox
- Should now change his nick into Sasha Asuka*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still enjoys WWE (Y)

Metalhead :JLC3

Good poster :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their gifs aren't working anymore
- Was working for Steiner before I even met him
- Could be in this very room right now


----------



## Vox Machina

• Almost has 400 posts.

• Likes to mention my interests.

• Smash King.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their avy has a black border
- Their sig has a pink border
- COLORS :mark:


----------



## SonnenChael

- you got item -2-
- loves Nintendo
- CLAPS FOR YOUR WORLD FAMOUS TWO TIME BEST CONSOLES, THE NES AND SNES, YES IT IS!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hails from Germany
Been a member over 1 year
I have not gotten to learn much about them due to me not being here often*


----------



## CJ

*Knows if I hadn't hit preview he would have ninja'd me bama4
Loves to post in Red
Sad that Brie didn't win the title at Fastlane*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

points are mysteriously disappearing.

still hasn't surrendered.

likes orange text and orange hair.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has no sig
- Has so many points it's not even funny
- Lives in the past


----------



## CJ

*Loves this thread above all others
Has an iconic sig :whoo
Doesn't post in color :sadpanda*


----------



## Trublez

*Gave away all his points. :mj2
Is too much of a kind individual. 
Sent me some NSFW Chelsie rep. :woo*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made the HOF ballot
- It's about 7 in the afternoon where they live
- Enjoys booty


----------



## Trublez

*More like 9pm where I live.
Has worse internet than me going by the amount of times the yes gif keeps failing to load for him.
May or may not be a regular buyer of New Day merch.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Called out my typo
- Closing in on 5000 posts
- Fellow player of video games


----------



## Trublez

*Probably spends way more money on video games than WWE merch like me. :lol
Nintendo fan that likes sticking to the older consoles.
One of the few people in this thread that I've known since 2013.*


----------



## CJ

*Liked the Chelsie gifs :rileyclap
Likes to correct people when they're wrong
Used to be one of the biggest Christy Hemme fans on WF
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost ninja'd me
- Very generous
- Now has less points than I do


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Celebrated 20 Years of Pokemon yesterday
Maybe excited for Sun and Moon
Offline*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Special Attraction at WrestleMania.

Still online.

10 year user (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Watches many promotions
Blue Font Order 4 Life
Amassing the points*


----------



## Trublez

*Isn't as active as he used to be.
Living nickname generator.
Loves Japanese culture.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I love Asian culture in general
Currently still viewing this thread
May be happy to know that this time I plan on staying active again *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is active again. :fuckyeah

wishes he were active with Brie. :sodone

feeling the power of the *red* text.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Daniel Bryan.

A regular on the Celebs thread.

One of my most favorite posters. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Legendary uncle
Running this place
Killed Mark Henry


Fellow Red text user
Has betrayed me with the ninja move!
Knows AJ Lee is GOAT *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Fellow red font text user.

Has been here for a decade and 5 months.

Almost at 22K posts. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- From Orlando
- Perhaps, he watched at least one Wrestlemania
- Awesome sig gifs.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made his sig a lot smaller for some reason
- Has a new av also
- Still dislikes RVD the most :lol*


----------



## Praise Yahweh

*
-Loves Dean Ambrose (obviously)
-Posted 3,236 times
-Can be slightly annoying at times
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

*- Shouldn't worry that Ambrose will remain in my favorites. 
- RVD still looks like Jean Claude Van Dam with an oversized chicken body
- Wonder if she'll say hi to Roman Reigns from me
- I have just noticed this entire post was selfishly about me, eh?*

Praise Yahweh:
*
- Ninja'd me :mj2
- Who are you?
- And yes, we all should praise Yahweh!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed by a newbie
- Should know I wasn't worried about him not liking Dean anymore 
- Made me laugh with his view of RVD :lol



Praise Yahweh said:




-Can be slightly annoying at times


Click to expand...

How do you even know what I'm like? You've been here all of 5 seconds :lol*


----------



## Praise Yahweh

Sim♥nMetaL♥ver;57601801 said:


> Ambrose Girl:
> 
> *- Shouldn't worry that Ambrose will remain in my favorites.
> - RVD still looks like Jean Claude Van Dam with an oversized chicken body
> - Wonder if she'll say hi to Roman Reigns from me
> - I have just noticed this entire post was selfishly about me, eh?*


That's 4 details,not 3.


Ambrose Girl said:


> *
> How do you even know what I'm like? You've been here all of 5 seconds :lol*


Most fangirls are kind of annoying.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Judges people before even knowing them
- Is nitpicky about how many details people post, lol
- Posted in red in the first post in here, but not in this one
- Oops, here's a fourth detail...*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Le Gasp! Who's Mr. Grumpy above Ambrose Girl?
- AG doesn't care much of rules
- And so am I!
- Here's number 4
- Along with 5 because...*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves female fronted metal
Perhaps his weed stolen by one Rob Van Dam
Apparently in my neighborhood now*


----------



## Praise Yahweh

*-Likes Undertaker
-Likes Shawn Michaels
-Dislikes RVD
-Dislikes John Cena
-Posts 5 Details
-Has been on WF for almost a decade.*


----------



## Praise Yahweh

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Loves female fronted metal
> Perhaps his weed stolen by one Rob Van Dam
> Apparently in my neighborhood now*


You beat me to it, lol.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New user... howdy, boy!!!
- Let's try outdoing one another
- Was beaten by Prompto Argentum to it
- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum
- Calls Ambrose Girl annoying for some reason!
- Speaking of @Ambrose Girl:








*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Posted six things about the above poster

Likes to share his love for Metal (Y)

Joined in May 2006

Doesn't know where he lives :no:

Uses Dark Blue text









Has 6,000+ points

And almost 2,100 posts*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would have been jealous of me had I managed to buy Daniel Bryan Axxess tickets the other day
- Has watched at least one WWE match this year
- Has 400 posts more than me*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows that I am :mj2

Has far more points than me (Y)

Got called annoying in this thread for some reason*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Ambrose Girl is far from annoying
Might have Tumblr
Knows there are some random weird robotnik gifs everywhere and I always think of him when I see one *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I don't have a Tumblr.

Is making a comeback in this thread. :woo

Has almost 22,000 posts :woo :woo*


----------



## Kenny

- Bryan fan :yes
- watches a lot of wrestling
- CHINLOCK CITY BABY


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Named after one of the South Park characters
- Probably, he's more awesome than the character from South Park
- Likes Seinfeld*


----------



## Evolution1073

looks like a good waterpainting


----------



## Trublez

*Joined this month.
Doesn't understand this thread.
Hasn't fully learnt how to break kayfabe.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Does understand this thread.

Can break kayfabe.

Wont ever have a non Seleme avy/gif again.


----------



## SonnenChael

- scares the shit out of me by the first name Eva
- manages to make it much better with Maryse
- seems to be worshipping someone, who I think she's only "good"


----------



## CJ

*Lives in Deutschland
Joined a year ago
Currently online*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not alot is known about him from his profile, he is much like John Jacob Jinglehimerschmit.
Not an Eva Marie fan
From Germany

CJ is a legend
Is hoping for Becky Lynch to win or a double DQ to happen to set up a 3-Way at Mania
Likely still hates Charlotte*


----------



## SonnenChael

- does even know what Deutschland means
- should ask leanna decker for private porn
- soon in the 10,000th post club


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Almost at 370 posts

Joined February last year

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes my dark blue colors
- Doesn't watch WWE anymore
- NJPW perhaps is his favorite wrestling promotion*


----------



## Praise Yahweh

-Types in dark blue
-Loves Ann Murphy
-Lives in Kepler 188F


----------



## Lm2

is a 2016er
praises yahweh
34 posts


----------



## SonnenChael

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSClR8_pmCc
- DANIEL BRYAN CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP
- Watches everything except for the double dubs.

was for Darkmans Hand. Was too slow, took time being cool.


- Made some legends
- isn't a lifetime Premium Member
- from the lovely place, where also terrance and phillip lives.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- German
- Was happy to see Germany demolish Brazil in the World Cup of 2014
- Has 371 posts*


----------



## Praise Yahweh

Legendmaker said:


> is a 2016er
> praises yahweh
> 34 posts


37 now.


----------



## Punkhead

Metal Lover.

Eluveitie favorite Metal band.

Became premium member not too long ago.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd by Yahweh

Punkhead

Lives where the lines overlap*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has over 3ooo more posts than I do
- Has not gone premium yet
- Has already made a name for themselve


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Name has 3 initials.
- Should be disappointed that he's not relatively new here according to his rep.
- Claps along to 'New Day Rocks' regularly.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Needs a border.

• Likes a lot of different talents.

• Doesn't like Cena. :CENA


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lives in Hollywood Florida
- Has a very strange avatar
- Sword*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Vague Katti:

- Is actually rather clear, not that vague at all. :rock4
- Knows that i'm far too hipster for a border. :rock5
- Has used that Cena smiley the last two times they named three things about me.

Simon:

- Has trimmed his sig a bit.
- Probably looking forward to seeing Ambrose go toe to toe with Brock at Mania.
- Is being optimistic about this year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ready for the first Irish born women's champion in WWE history at WRESTLEMANIA
Misses Itami on NXT
Claps his hands for those who deserve such praise.*


----------



## CJ

*f(x) fan
Back from a hiatus :yay
Wants to see the Lass Kicker kick some lasses asses at Wrestlemania :becky
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows for damn sure that Becky should be champion
Knows I have returned so that one day the rBr will return in full force baybayyy
Gif God that I will eventually request from once again! *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has returned from parts unknown;Hopefully left Virgil there.

an OG of the* rBr*

understands that Becky may be getting screwed over by WWE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- First post in this thread for a while, i do believe.
- Is one of my favourite posters on here :fuckyeah
- Knows that Becky deserves her moment at Mania :becky


----------



## CJ

*Eagerly anticipating the outcome of Becky v Sasha :becky
One of my favourite posters :yay
Supports a team that won't be getting regulated this season unlike somebody's favorite team :cry
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is sad about the Magpies' current predicament :sadpanda
- Is at least glad that he's not a Leeds fan :rileyclap
- Is one of these fancy guys with a border. :ambrose4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is part of the Lass Kicker's. :becky

Loves Cesaro. :cesaro

A big fans of Jordan and Gable!! *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been more active here recently
- Almost at 5200 post
- Very into the divas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have played Street Fighter V
Should Know I find it to be terribly underwhelming 
No doubt has played Mario Party. Which is never a boring time.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a Twittah Machine

Almost at 22,000 posts. :mark:

Awaits Nikki Bella's return.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Daniel Bryan.

Wishes that Daniel Bryan is still here with us. 

Loved it when Daniel Bryan defeated Evolution at WM 30.*_


----------



## Oakesy

Is from Orlando
Likes teh divas
Is a lifetime premium member like I will be soon


----------



## SonnenChael

- planned lifetimer
- likes the queen
- loves the titty master


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a username similar to another user
- Finishing up their first year here
- German


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gamer
Now Knows I think DR Mario is the greatest puzzle game ever other then Super Puzzle Fighter II TURBO
May watch UpUpDwnDwn regularly *


----------



## Kool Boy

Bernie Sanders supporter
Wishes he lived in Korea or Japan
On hiatus from college
handsome


----------



## SonnenChael

- Likes gaming
- repped me and wants to see more in my profile
- has korean show music as sig

Kool guy was faster:

- joined this month
- loves big nose and fake tits
- lives in the walking dead first location


----------



## Praise Yahweh II

*-Anime fan (most likely)
-Posted 21,945 times
-Misspelled "UpUpDownDown" as "UpUpDwnDwn"*


----------



## SonnenChael

- a March 2016 entry
- also might praise Apocalypse
- posted 7 times


----------



## -Black Rose

Not active on here much
Joined last year.
Has 6 rep stars.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*New school member
Name still reminds me of Dot Hack
Online*


----------



## CJ

*Comes up with a lot of nicknames (Y)
Really close to 22000 posts
Loves the color red especially when it comes to borders :yay
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is now excited for WrestleMania Divas match and hopes it ends the right damn way!
Also loves Red when it comes to women's hair
Gonna be in the 5 digit posts club*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a K-pop fan and should know my fave K-pop (and overall fave) song right now is by MAMAMOO :lol
- Plays a lot of video games
- Has no location listed*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A fellow Evie and Ambrose fan
Knows the greatness of KPOP
Now knows I have been watching the moxley promo comps again and hoping he gets to act like that again in WWE.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes K-pop
- And he kinda inspired me to listen to Girls' Generation which I find pretty awesome
- I approve on his musical taste! Good lad! You have impressed me.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has discovered Girls' Generation 
- I wonder which songs of theirs he heard?
- Made a topic in Rants that got locked*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might watch the E&C Show
Knows Ambrose should main event WrestleMania 33
Knows Dean should get a special entrance at Mania*


----------



## SonnenChael

- Likes gaming
- repped me and wants to see more in my profile
- has korean show music as sig

FINALLY


----------



## Praise Yahweh III

-Is a fan of former MMA fighter Chael Sonnen
-Has a username that has Chael Sonnen's name backwards
-Member on WF for almost 13 months


----------



## Punkhead

Was banned recently.

Rejoiner.

Should know that you get banned for rejoining.


----------



## SonnenChael

- negged me around a year ago, because he hates his life 
- likes many different types of women like I do
- Iron Maiden Avatar


----------



## Praise Yahweh IV

-Posted 381 times
-Have 1,433 points
-I gave him a rep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may be the great grandson of the original Praise Yahweh. 

feels the fourth time is the charm.

joined the colored post brigade.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Name reminds me of Yavin IV from Star Wars. 
- Posting in green.
- Has been banned a few times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

completely no sold my post before his.

most underrated poster here.

has a superior sig and quite a few points.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that page changes can totally throw me off.
- Might well have been spreading some points around :clap
- Gets deserved recognition for his intelligent posts :yay


----------



## Lm2

is a becky lynch fan
has a cool sig
has been here since 2014


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The former CHODE
- Went premium and changed their name
- Looks a lot different than I imagined


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He probably have heard many telling him that he's making the grade
- Probably got Street Fighter V
- His post counts have increased*


----------



## SonnenChael

- likes exoplanets
- is a friendly metal lad
- celebrates the wrestling forum decade in may


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Architect
Metalhead
Profile lies about his past usernames


A Great from Germany
Might have seen some cool concerts over there
Is a Great Ninja too*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I heard the entire first full album for Girls' Generation and the song Into The New World is just a masterpiece of a song. I wish many pop songs sounded like this.
- Likes Asian culture because it's awesome.
- Should listen to some Asian metal... you could try out the Chinese metal band called The Samans. The first album is good but the second and onwards, they changed their style and many songs do sound like Eluveitie.*


----------



## Aizen

*Went premium to express his love for Metal \m/ around WF.

*Still enjoying The Undertaker after all this time.

*Knows Chinese Metal bands. :faint: Asian bands are crazy for sure.


----------



## CJ

*Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Metalhead :becky
Has an awesome sig :yay
*


----------



## Aizen

*Dropped a bomb in the Celeb-section recently, :banderas


*Use goggles and headbangs like Becky in his spare time. :becky




*Will mark like no one else before the day Becky conquer the title.


----------



## -Black Rose

Not active in this thread
Joined in 2013
Has a unconventional location.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Learning to pull MSG incidents
New Blood of WF
Has posted in this thread 29 times thus far*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd earlier
- Had planned on returning full time
- Welcome back


----------



## Trublez

*Younger than me.
Hopes New Day retains next week.
Doesn't give out much likes or reps either.*


----------



## CJ

*Old timer :chlol
Wants MTG to give him some rep/likes :vince$
Will have 5000 posts in the not too distant future*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made me my current av 
- Has a new Becky av
- Reached 9600 posts recently*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Might be an Ambrose fan
- One of the rare times we've been online together
- Fellow pokemaniac


----------



## CJ

*Likes pokemon :thumbsup
One of a handful of non-premium members that have an animated avi
Really likes underscores*


----------



## Trublez

*Joined 3 months before me.
Doesn't own a Wii U.
Deep down knows its Mortal Kombat X > Street Fighter V.

Edit:

Has a new Becky avy.
Glad Sasha didn't beat Becky on Raw.
Mosts posts in this thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably glad Becky didn't beat Sasha on Raw
Doesn't sugar coat his opinions :clap
Good friend :mckinney
*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't own any Lass Kicker shirts.
Younger than me.
Doesn't own any current gen consoles (just owns a 360).*


----------



## CJ

*Still hasn't made it to 5000 posts :hutz
Makes rare appearances in the celeb thread
Thinks I don't own a Lass Kicker shirt
*


----------



## Trublez

*Does in fact own a Lass Kicker shirt but probably doesn't wear it in public.
Got all his points back (how does that work?)
Will be upset the day Becky goes back to the brunette hair.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows the writing on the back might get me into trouble :side:
Loves the colour green so much that he wants to leave the city & move to the countryside :WTF2
Needs to start eating a proper breakfast cereal :benson
*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants me to eat a less healthier breakfast cereal.
Will starting marking for Velvet Sky again if she dyes her hair red.
Whored out on rep.*


----------



## SonnenChael

- knows how to rep
- i thought his sig and avatar displays a hot polish/czech pornstar
- will hit the 5k posts soon


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows that Seleme is Brazilian and part Lebanese.
And that she isn't a pornstar.
Although she is considering it according to her Tumblr.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has a ton of points.

Still likes Brasilians with Brasiliians. :banderas

Is a sucker for Seleme.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CAN U DIG IT UNCLE SUCKA
CALLED A SUCKA A SUCKA
KNOWS VIRGIL IS A SUCKA FOR FREE SALAD AND BREADSTICKS
*


----------



## CJ

*Still lets Virgil live rent free in his treehouse :WTF2
Likes to recommend music to people
Current avi has no border :hutz*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Misses the rBr
Never misses a Becky match
Knows that I have my own plans for Virgil. Just wait and see. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Party Animal

Living Legend of the *rBr*

Wants to Occupy Brie RAW.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Can call me Larry NABISCO! xD
Is my biggest fan
Knows Virgil blows AND sucks at the same time*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to name drop the RBR :hmm
Only person I've seen that actually still has a red border :thumbsup
Possibly back to reclaim his no.2 spot itt

Prompto

Named after a FF character
Has 1745 more trophies than me 
Closing in on that 22000 posts milestone
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Adorable Becky avy
Ninjad by yours truly
10,000 posts bound *


----------



## CJ

*Back from a hiatus & already ninja'd me :MAD
Wants to see Mr Kennedy back in WWE
Still all about that huglife :bayley*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Bayley vs Becky should be the SummerSlam divas match
Prob only watches Smackdown for Becky Lynch
Knows the commentary there seems far superior than RAW from what I have seen in clips*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Received f(x) rep from me 
- May consider watching Main Event this week cos Brie was in a match on there
- Has a YouTube playlist in his sig*


----------



## Trublez

*Black and white avy.
Going to a load of WWE shows this year including Wrestlemania.
Purple is her favourite colour?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I've only played MKX
- Now knows I was more of a Tekken fan
- Was ninja'd on the previous page


----------



## CJ

*Might make it to 400 posts by the end of the year :yay
Loves video games
Likes to ninja people itt :woah*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- New Becky avi :becky
- Also likes to ninja people on the odd occasion.
- Hoping for an upset at the Britannia tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow Mizfit
Waiting for Ceasaro to be back and hopes he is used right
Online at this very moment*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- A thoroughly nice person.
- Likely a bit disappointed that Evie hasn't appeared on NXT again.
- Would also probably love to see Styles and Owens have a title match at some point :mark:


----------



## CJ

*Has 1808 Twitter followers :nice
Hope Bayley is handled correctly when she makes it to the main roster :bayley
Part of the no border revolution :sadpanda

Chief

Ninja'd me by 3 whole minutes :confused :aries2 :WTF2 :what
Just posted a sit down interview with Becky :becky
Has been swinging & bexplexing for a really long time :becky :cesaro*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*It eats him up inside seeing no border on this profile
Hopes be the one who brings it back again one day
More than likely will be the one who brings it back one day. I mean its been ages since I have gone to the gif thread for a request. *


----------



## Bushmaster

-supposedly has good music in sig

-member for over a decade

-probably knows everything about CJ


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Been around for over 5 years.
- Fellow CJ sig user.
- Fan of the Mass Effect games :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

*Hoping there's a triple threat for the divas championship at Mania. 
Will soon have more points than me.
From England.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not sure how old they are
- Not sure how tall they are
- Not sure how much they weigh


----------



## CJ

*Wants to know everything about @Trublez :woah
Is very shy
Still marking for The New Day :Oooh*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I know how tall he is
I know where he lives
I HAVE SEEN WHERE HE SLEEPS*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Plump Asses


Knows a lot of stuff

would like to know certain Divas biblically.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle Tumbleweed SHIVSTER 
Invited an idiot named Terry something to our treehouse. He looked like Hulk Hogan though which was cool.
Red Border Revolution Fan*


----------



## CJ

*Has random people showing up to hang out in his treehouse :no:
Has good taste in Diva's :becky :bayley :brie1
Knows things :bush
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Could use some dynamite in his life courtesy of Becky Lynch
Would light her fire any day
Knows that I know all that he knows and I know that he knows that I know things that most do not know but some do such as me. Oh yeah I know.
*


----------



## CJ

*Will have a border on avi again very soon :benson
Possibly making a special appearance at this years Wrestlemania :yes 
Knows everything there is to know about things he shouldn't know anything about :rollins4*


----------



## Trublez

*Has completely moved Leanna Decker to the side for now.
Misses me in the celeb thread (not).
Would get accused of sexism if some feminists knew he owned a Lass Kicker shirt. :rileylol*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Infant Wolf
Weed green posts
Still online, waiting for a chance to cause some Trublez because he is just a total Bad Ass!*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*His or her favorite promotion is Shimmer Wrestling. :mark:

Loves Anime. :benson

Favorite wrestler is Kevin Owens. wens
*_


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't changed his awesome sig in a long time.
Calls a sig a "sign" which can be confusing sometimes. :lmao
Knows Sunny is absolutely pathetic.*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to eat healthy breakfast cereals :yay
Still has the 2nd highest number of posts in here :yes
Doesn't approve of people calling sigs signs :sasha2*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dat Becky.

Has no Decker in his sig though...

Had to edit his post.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Respects Daniel Bryan :yes
- Likely disappointed that Rusev's announcement was just an unaired bodyslam challenge. :rusev
- Enjoys Lamborghinis.


----------



## CJ

*27 WF friends :JLC3
Not only a member of the Lynch Mob, but also the Chief :becky
Happy Jericho is sticking around
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pushing 10,000 posts
- Pushing 60,000 points
- Pushing a 5 year anniversary


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Utlizing pushes far more effectively than the WWE.
- Hoping New Day retain next week.
- Very chilled person :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made a good joke
- Thankfully didn't notice my errors
- Or did, but just didn't call them out


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that i'm not particularly attentive.
- One of the mainstays of this thread.
- Might have a collection of barrels in his house like DK.


----------



## Trublez

*Should remove Corbin from his sig after what he did to Aries this week. :mj2
Fellow Elias Sampson fan. 
Never changes his sig but switches up his avy every so often.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Switches up his set every so often
- One thing that never changes, there is always an attractive female in there
- Currently almost 8 in the afternoon there


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Consults with Dr Mario
Spars with Ryu
Runs from Bowser and finds some other way to take him down*


----------



## CJ

*1 post away from 22000 :thumbsup
Whored out on rep :yay
Needs to find a way to evict Virgil from his treehouse ut
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should show up and slap the disarmer on Virgil
Knows if Virgil is ever at an event I go to I am walking right past his signing table without making eye contact
Will watch Smackdown*


----------



## SonnenChael

-got some F Rankings on trophies
-doesn't like gran turismo that much
-loves jrpgs i guess


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Described my weekends
- Made good on their promise
- One of the Undertakers of this forum

- Been here a year
- German
- Has no sig


----------



## SonnenChael

- I've ninjad him
- goes now to shadow man to learn to use shurikens
- what sig should I take?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Is from Hamburg, Germany.

Joined last year and a month ago.

Just 6 posts away from 400 posts. *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of GOAT AJ Lee and other kickass women wrestlers
Slaying the Vamps. Hopefully leaves The Brood alone
Lives in the birthplace of the IMPACT ZONE which used to be a good place.*


----------



## Trublez

*Returned from a hiatus. :woo
Wants to reform the RBR.
Hopefully has played The Wolf Among Us seeing how much he goes about wolves when I'm around. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i actually added Corbin to my sig DUE to what he did to Aries, i prefer Austin, by a way, but that was pretty badass.
- Likes wolves, mostly Bigby.
- CJ's BFF :awshucks


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Got ninja'd by him. :no:

Loves Becky Lynch!! :becky

Is on the Lass Kickers team. :becky*


----------



## Trublez

*Shouldn't have deleted the post he made about me. 
Posts in here occasionally.
His home is really the celeb thread though.*


----------



## Chris Evans

1 loves hot chicks

2 has a good memory

3 loves trouble


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*New member
Might be using his real name as as username
Knows how to spot a Trublemaker*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- 



 You're welcome
- Hope, you'd like it
- KEEP IT METAL!!! You could also enjoy this song, @Ambrose Girl*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*ARCHIECT OF METALWORKS
Hates some guy called Shitswoggle. What a name haha.
Would hate the nightmare I once had of a midget winning the cruiswerweight title and being Vince's fucking kid but actually not his kid, then being GM of RAW. Man that would suck.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Whoa! You have dreamt that you were back in 2007? THAT sounds like a horrible nightmare.
- Fortunately, we are in 2016
- By the way, 2007 sucked anyway, as a year.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has been here for 10 years from this May.

His or her favorite WWE Superstar is The Undertaker.

His or least favorite WWE Superstar is John Cena!!!!*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has likley seen some quality JOHN CENA vines and/or the JOHN CENA prank call
Knows the greatness of CHAMPviaDQ GFX
Quality Postah*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Shares red text with BTheVampireSlayer.

At 22,000+ posts.

Cool poster. (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Posted in a cancer ridden troll thread awhile ago
Is also a very cool poster
Is offline or ghost like Bootista*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I'm invisible.

Knows that thread was dumb :no:

Still online.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows people like that should not exist in the world
Is a smart man being invisible. He can sneak up anywhere and everywhere
Blue World Order 4Life*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Deadman's Hand:

*- Doesn't seem to like Batista that much
- Missing Daniel Bryan
- Oh well, there are plenty of promotions that he likes more*

Prompto Argentum:
*
- Ninja'd me :mj2
- On a roll here after quite sometime
- My personal booker... better than the creative in WWE.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Throws superkick partys on the other chipmunks and Dave
Knows Chipmunk Metal would be crazy
Victim of the BLUE PHANTOM*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Ninja'd Simon.

Lifetime Member

Marks for Kay Lee Ray







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*King of the Jamie Noble reaction gif
Knows NXT should sign Kay Lee and Evie among others this year
Should know I am beyond excited to see both Asuka and Bayley wrestle live for the first time tomorrow. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is going to see Bayley vs. Asuka

Knows I'm jealous as fuck right now :mj2

Would love to see KLR in NXT.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows if it is the same as tonight's Columbus card it will actually be Bayley vs Emma, and Asuka vs Bliss which is awesome
Knows wrestling
Knows Sonic's weaknesses *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

gets to see greatness tomorrow. :banderas

DJ of good music.

Special attraction at Mania with a special attraction to Brie.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Deadman's Hand:

*- Dr. Robotnick is more threatening than that poser known as Bowser
- Dr. Robotnick is his favorite villain of all time
- Likes Mexican wrestling a lot*

Prompto Argentum:

*- Ninja'd me again 
- He's probably faster than Sonic in typing
- Knows K-pop*

THE SIV:

*- NINJA'D AGAIN :mj2
- Now, he's knows as THE SHIV!!!!
- Tumbleweed*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Would be surprised to know that I am a mark for Big Dave. 

Would love to see Sheamus vs. Batista (in his prime)

Cool poster (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Daaable Ninjad








Daaaaably training for his WrestleMania HIAC match against The Gootch and Dave
Online and is putting his title on the line in the HIAC


BLUE PHANTOM Strikes again!!!!
He stole sonic's powers
He cannot be reasoned with and cannot be stopped
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*He or she is straight edge.

Favorite wrestler is The Miz.

Favorite sports team is the Jacksonville Jaguars. 
*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is looking forward to seeing how Bayley vs Asuka at TakeOver and Sasha vs Becky vs Charlotte at Mania stack up to one another
In the mass points club
Painting the forums red :fuckyeah*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Might had a feud with BTheVampireSlayer for who's the master of the red text.
- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum
- Likes good music (You have my respect) I trust a person who respects music.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

@Prompto Argentum
*Favorite video game is Tekken aka The King Of The Iron Fist Tournament. :mark:

Favorite Sports Team is the Cleveland Indians. ositive 

Interested in broadcasting. :benson 

@Sim♥nMetaL♥ver
Got Ninjad by this poster

Favorite wrestler is Triple H. :HHH2

Least Favorite Wrestler is Neville. 
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Trusts me and trusts Jake The Snake Roberts
Knows he should not trust George Thurogood because that man once stole my Dad's joint
Speaking of joints. He dislikes one R V D 420




My partner in crime in the All Red Everything/Paint it RED conquest!
Current Ninja Hardcore champ
5 years strong*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Painting this forum with me with Red. :eva2

Part of the Red army! :benson

Going on 11 strong in this forum! aige*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Reds and Blues on this thread
- On fire tonight
- Likes vampires*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a great poster.

Types in my favorite shade of blue.

Loves Anna Murphy. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Liked Buffy
May have also liked Charmed.
May watch alot of TNT channel or own DVDs of Buffy *


----------



## Kenny

- special attraction
- joined in '05
- has more posts than me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is a passionate guy.

has an avi that strikes a chord within me.

nice guy from a land down under.


----------



## Kenny

- is an awesome dude 
- TUMBLEWEED :mark:
- SHIVVVVV


----------



## SonnenChael

- shares the same trait as the glassed seinfeld guy
- seems to be one of the nicest guys here
- joined 4 years after Sydney's Summer Games.


----------



## Kenny

- From Germany
- Asks SCOTT STEINER for advice :mark:
- joined last year


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has changed his sig.
- Is allegedly a rep whore.
- Kurt Angle fan :angle


----------



## Kenny

- wants BECKY to win the divas title as wrasslemania
- pretty sure shares charlotte hate with me
- one of the biggest becky fans on here


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of George Costanza
May also watch Curb Your Enthusiasm
May know George was based directly off of Larry David himself*


----------



## Kenny

- might enjoy my rep 
- whored out on rep
- joined a year after me


----------



## Oakesy

Likes DDP
Has around 20,500 more posts than me
Has a nice ass as his profile pic


----------



## Trublez

*Went premium.
Dean Ambrose fan.
Joined exactly a year before me.*


----------



## Oakesy

Might be able to tell me what premium is all about
joined a year after me
But has a lot more posts :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't break his promise about going premium. :woo
Probably took a long break(s) from this forum at one point or another.
Has a nice sig.*


----------



## Lm2

girl in sig is cute
over 4000+ posts
has been here since 2013


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From Canada
- Brocky fan
- Has been around for over 8 years


----------



## Oakesy

Has a message from me on Steam
Knows that I torture him on Steam
Fellow Becky fan <3


----------



## SonnenChael

- from britannias capital state
- probably the worst dota 2 player  
- has steam


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an amusing avi.
- Seems like a nice fellow.
- Video game fan :yay


----------



## Trublez

*Gamer.
Wresting fan.
Football (soccer) fan.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I tried repping him but cannot due to limit
Sig text is color of rep and weed
Has created almost 5000 baby wolf prints on this forum*


----------



## CJ

*Likes referring to my BFF as Baby Wolf :wee-bey
King of Red text
Broke the 22000 posts barrier :yay*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Happy that the triple threat at Mania is official :becky :mark:
- Utilizes his orange powers solely in this thread.
- Has a marvellous taste in talent :clap


----------



## Oakesy

Continues to be terrorised by me 
Loving the triple threat at Mania
Has just gone over 3,000 posts.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Part time terroriser :lol
- Awesome guy :fuckyeah
- Would be thrilled if Ambrose were to capitalise on the 0.1% chance he has of winning at Roadblock.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would have loved the eruption of the crowd when Gable and Jordan came out tonight in Cleveland
Marks for the best tag team in WWE for sure
Marks for hopefully the next Divas Champion*


----------



## Obfuscation

- supports barefoot Brie Bella

- K Pop theme over Nightwish (boourns?)

- would bring back TNA Legend's Championship


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves feet

TNA Section mod

Never posts in this thread*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is probably enjoying the current season of LU
- Will possibly watch Dean vs Lesnar at Mania if I think it's good and recommend it to him :lol
- Has about 300 more posts than I do*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

May have tweeted that wet rat tweet to Dean...

Is going to Mania 32.

Also making a name for themselves.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would mark if Maryse were to ever return.
- Will mark when Nikki returns.
- Knows that there is some hypocrisy in some people when it comes to injuries.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got offline before I could post
- Very generous with their likes
- Big fan of wrestling


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a gamer.

Posts in this thread a lot.

Enjoys his New Day(s).


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fan of Maryse
- Fan of Lana
- Fan of Nikki


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nintendo lover. (Y)

Offline right now.

Hopes New Day retains against Y2AJ.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic Robotnik marking for the fantastic wrestlers and promotions
Fantastic Phantom who has gone ghost
Knows Robotnik's stache > Hogan's*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Great poster
- Is worried about Ciampa 
- Has almost 2k followers on Twitter :clap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likely does not even use Chatbox much despite the rep title
Knows there needs to be a new Becky shirt soon
Mob Boss*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky got 2 new shirts recently, but more are always welcome :becky
Loves Kpop
Loves the Final Fantasy game series the best*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hoping like I am that Becky wins the Divas title at Mania.

NORN IRON TO THE CORE

At 58,000 points.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Created the Orange Border Society
Follower of Lass Kicker society
Might on the Becky artwork tee

Fantastic Ninja Hardcore Champ
Bryan is like WORSHIP ME in his pic
Would like Foley to ref the HIAC at Mania*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- Knows that the more Becky gear the merrier :becky
- Nearly at 60k points.
- His celebration will be 100x more intense than Becky's in his avi if she can somehow win at Mania.

Deadman's Hand:

- Ninja'd me :side:
- Watches 9 different promotions
- Wishes Bryan could be part of one of them. 

Prompto:

- Double ninja'd me 
- Will miss Brie if she does indeed leave.
- Playstation user :yay


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Got ninja'd along with Prompto

Fellow Becky fan :JLC3

Hopes Enzo & Cass wins the NXT Tag belts at Roadblock*


----------



## Trublez

*Is one of the 3 here that also posts in colour all over the forum.
Watches LU.
Still yet to go premium.
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has reverted back to a festive sig.
- Still rocking the same awesome avi.
- Made the HOF ballot :bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows colored text totally reeks of awesomeness
Might be related to Baron Corbin
Loves Ozzy's "Bark at the Moon"

Chief of the Ninja Mob
Ready Willing and Gable watch TakeOver and Mania
Knows NXT is the #1 brand of wrestling*


----------



## Trublez

*Is hopefully here to stay this time. 
Knows NXT has way more going for it than the shitty main roster.
Has a fair amount of Twitter followers. :wow



Seriously though, why the fuck did my sig change randomly? :lol*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know mine did that as well. Fucking server fail.
Knows I am back baybayy so strap on the seatbelt we are in for a ride and things will NEVER BE THE SAME AGAIN
Green Border GANG

*


----------



## Trublez

*Just invented the GBG. :mark:
Huge gamer.
Knows everyone is scared of the big bad wolf. :bow







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Prompto:

- Is one of many whose sigs randomly reverted. :no
- Part of the no border crew :fuckyeah
- Watches Shimmer

Trublez:

- Is causing serious trublez by being a ninja
- Fellow Englishman.
- Will likely have 5k posts by next week.


----------



## Trublez

*Gets ninja'd often, just like everyone else who posts in this thread regularly.
Might be aware that everyone will probably turn on Jason Jordan when he gets the bigger push on the main roster.
Has been posting way more often than me recently.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that JJ will probably get a bigger push purely due to his size.
- Probably has stuff to do outside of this forum, which is why he doesn't post as often as me :rileylel
- Reckons Nia is prettier than Eva.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves posting on forums and talking to cool ppl with common interests
Chief Of No Borders
Ready Willing....... and Gable for Takeover*


----------



## CJ

*From the greatest State in the union 
Loves video games almost as much as he loves Brie Bella
Was in attendance for NXT Cleveland :yay *


----------



## Trublez

*Either invisible or offline.
Doesn't have orange text in his gif sig.
Might like this video. :lol*


----------



## SonnenChael

- mistakes easter with christmas
- got the sig by CJ
- likes elderly gamer


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Moving up the rep bar
1 Year and one month up in here
Road to 500 posts baby*


----------



## Trublez

*Pulling for a Becky win at Mania. 
Needs to give nicknames to some of the newcomers (well relatively speaking) in this thread.
Not too fond of SF5.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows SF5 is not all that great imo. I CANT FUCKIN WAIT FOR TEKKEN 7 THO!!!
Spreads the colored text and the awesome reps
Has the location null like I do at the moment*


----------



## Trublez

*Might be playing MKX while waiting for the new Tekken.
Should know I've just been listening to some f(x). :lol
A good friend. *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Listened to f(x) that is awesome! 
Causing Trublez for Trump because TBZ cant be bought
A ton of points and nothing to buy. Seriously bring back the shop thingy on this site!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Jpop fan.

Is whored out on rep.

Has been here for over a decade.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has Nikki's bewbies all up in his sig
Wants to "crush" Lana
Fellow RKO fan*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loving 4 Walls.

• Disappears for weeks at a time and comes back like Chris Jericho.

• Will have 2000 trophies soon enough.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am one sexy beast baybayy
Kefka inspired usertitle
FF6 might be his fav FF*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Generous green rep master
- Should know that there are so many Korean ladies in Vancouver 
- He's right! Korean women are hot!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Korean women

One post away from 2,100 posts :woo

Has Christmas text in his sig.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Huh!? For some reason, when I go into editing my sig... it says: "Anna Murphy - Best Female In Metal" and for some reason, it's saying "Dean Ambrose Fan! Welcome To Dean's Christmas Asylum"?
- How the Satan is possible?
- Satan must've possessed my account for a bit!?
- Have you noticed that this post has nothing to do with you? Sorry! *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Architect of a palace of musical wonder
Well rounded music fan, major respect
Continues to beat that same respect into all of the opponents I book him against*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a special attraction at WM.

22,000 posts.

Lives that gamer life.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His username is dedicated to one blonde and one redhead
- While his sig is dedicated to a brunette!
- Also likes it when Nikki spills water on herself *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably likes it when Dean spills water on himself.

Has been an Ambrose fangirl since 2012.

Hopefully supports the Canterbury Crusaders...


----------



## Trublez

*Fellow Lana fan (too bad everyone has turned on her now).
Probably did a double take when he first saw Maryse at Fearless University.
Doesn't hold back his opinions for anyone.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is probably certified in Selemology through Carol University.

Likes Carol in yellow.

Thinks Nia is prettier than Eva...

...


----------



## Trublez

*Because she is. Nia Jax is a pretty woman. :draper2
Watches Total Divas.
Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Isn't wrong about Nia, she is actually quite pretty.

Has made a name for themselves and got on the HOF Ballot.

Quotes Skyy John.


----------



## Trublez

*Has a fair amount of favourites that are injured (Nikki, Cena, Orton etc).
Dislikes Paige.
Probably marked when Nikki broke AJ's record.*


----------



## CJ

*Dislikes Charlotte almost as much as me :rileyclap
12 posts away from hitting that 5000 posts milestone :nice
Always friendly, always polite :rileylel
*


----------



## Trublez

*Marks for the fire of the divas division.
From Orange Land City bitch.
Misses brunette Becky... :lel*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Faps to a Brazilian glamor model
Likes to listen to Drake's music
Been on WF for 35 months*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been on WF for only a few days.

Doesn't think Ambrose is skinny.

Loves WWE.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Faps to Eva Marie
Faps to Maryse
Faps to Nikki Bella*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Changes his text color
New Blood
Loves DoubleDoubleE*


----------



## Trublez

*Subscribed to UpUpDownDown.
4 times as much posts as me.
First met me when I had that Emma slapping Bayley sig. :lol*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that now seems like forever ago
Knows that was a good feud
Closer and closer to 5000 badass posts*


----------



## Trublez

*Has used TBZ Productions to obtain an avy before. :drose
Huge FF fan.
Misread "Bigby" as "baby" the first time he saw my previous username. :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- CJ's bff
- Wont see this for awhile
- As he is currently offline


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Gamer
Edited their post
Prob does not want New Day to lose the tag titles on RAW*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lurked this thread forever
- I wonder what their opinion of TND is
- Probably doesn't care much for them


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I Love New Day. They have carried the tag division and alot of times RAW itself for a long time
Knows I wasn't even at the computer that whole time
Prob good at Smash Bros
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves the New Day.

Has seen some great wrestling live.

makes great anime recommendations.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Now, he has a turning fan... he should be proud of it.
- Still SHIVVING 
- He's blowing in the wind.*


----------



## CJ

*Possibly wants to leave Earth & move to Kepler 186F
Music lover
Knows RVD is garbage ut*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has ditched Leanna for Becky for the moment
- All his posts look incredibly orange
- Always makes all my avs *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dat Boy dislikes Mr 420
Has no desire to get higher than Rob Van Dam
Never moved out of the land of No Surrender. TNA might shut down though and your home will be gone! :O Come live with us in the tree house instead!

Ninjad me. I thought Seth Rollins was the ninja of the Shield!
Fan of one of the best women wrestlers in the world Evie
I must spread more rep before repping them again*


----------



## CJ

*Relocated his tree house to Asuka City
Wants me to move into his tree house :WTF2
Loves New Day :Oooh
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Avy of Becky going YES. YES. FUCKYEAH.
Knows we will all be doing that if she somehow wins at Mania
Was in the 2016 election for a time*


----------



## Lm2

Huge Becky Lynch fan
almost 10,000 posts
been here since 2011


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*UFC/MMA fan
8 year member
From Canada which has produced many amazing wrestlers and an awesome show Trailer Park Boys *


----------



## CJ

*Abandoned my presidential team to support Bernie :cry
Owner of the largest tree house in Asuka City :mckinney
Brie Bella fan & a member of the FEET World Order so he probably loves this pic







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows me well
Knows if he was prez he could not focus on rebuilding the rBr as the greatest nation in the world
CJ2020*


----------



## Lm2

been here for 11 years
Fan of Asian girls
Has over 22,000 posts holy shit lol


----------



## WWE Lover 196

MMA fan
Been on the forum longer than all of us in this thread, over 8 years.


----------



## Trublez

*Rejoiner.
Types in colour.
Doesn't understand this thread.*


----------



## Lm2

a 16er
has 25 posts in 6 days
no other information to give

EDIT: was for the new WWF lover 1996 anyways

Still loving your sig
Has more posts then i have and has been here less time props
who is that girl btw


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Trublez said:


> *Rejoiner.
> Types in colour.
> Doesn't understand this thread.*


Me rejoining has nothing to do with it.
What's wrong with typing in colour? You just did it right now.
Of course I understand this thread. I've been doing this for a pretty long time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Apparently been here before
99 Points
Mystery Profile*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives in Asuka City.

Bellas fan.

Big Shimmer fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Looking forward to Lana's in ring debut
Hopes Nikki plans to stay in WWE after her recovery
Will be on of the ones like myself who will be happy the day The Bellas are in the HOF*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Awesome Asuka av
- New K-pop in sig <3
- Is awesome and likes Evie (she's coming home to NZ now, I hope she wrestles at my local show again...)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Dean Ambrose.

Might be happy that Dean is working with Brock.

Lives in New Zealand. *_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A Vampire Slayer.

dat Charisma Carpenter.

New to the Chatbox Crew.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*So much greatness in one sig
So much cool red text
Only difference to mine is they italicize theirs in addition to the bold


Fearless Uni student
RED text in sig
Wants to see a Rusev push
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Likes Kana!! :mark:

Is an excellent poster. :benson

One of my favorite posters on here. :drose*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows it would be awesome if Asuka dawned some of her classic facepaints at TakeOver. I loved this attre








Should know they are one of my fav posters as well
#AllRedWF*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Hell yeah, #AllRedWF!! :becky

Knows me well and knows that I would love it if Asuka brought some of classic face paints. :banderas

Still sporting the an epic sig. :mark: *_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

An Asuka fan.

And an Ashley Benson fan.

Might own a fan.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a Nikki Bella fan. 

Is a Lana fan. :benson

Is proud of Nikki Bella's achievements. aige*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Prob has the best sig on WF
Remembers when there were alot more GFX makers
5 years of slaying
*


----------



## Da Alliance

Has an avy by CJ
Uses red font
Hasn't voted in the GOAT Tournament thread under my sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

From Manila

likes the Joker

has been a member here over 5 years.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is most likely supporting Triple H against both Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
- Was an Evolution fan?
- Is from Manila

THE SHIV:

- Ninja'ed me :no: :lol
- Finally changed his av from that DB one
- Rep whore!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows it was funny how Dean read that tweet he was so confused on it
Prob watches E&C's show and knows it is the best thing on Network
Fellow wrestling event goer. I really hope WWE gives PA or OH a WrestleMania. Phili could pull it off man.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Asuka fan
- PS gamer
- Plenty of trophies and more to come.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was upset and confused over the recent server issues with the sigs
Set to take on Shitswoggle in the cell
Current post count is an even number*


----------



## Chrome

Asuka fan
Special attraction at Mania
Likes dem Asian women


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows if Nikki stays in WWE she will amass even more accomplishments like those in his sig
Might own some Nikki merch
Wants to touch her and Lana's "merchandise"*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know Forrest and Marshall Law > Jin Kazama
Knows Miz is awesome
Adorable gif of dem bellas*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As an Avy made by CJ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Great taste in wrestlers
Might have watched Santas Little Helper not for Miz or Paige but the few second Maryse cameo
Still online*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Wonders if ^ likes Lee Chaolan?

Is part of the Red Kingdom.

Is from Asuka City :mark: *_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably watched Angel.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posting a lot of hot women gifs right now
- Prob has like a million Nikki gifs 
- Likes to be pinned by Maryse*


----------



## Obfuscation

- a dame on WF who doesn't seem to mind seeing hot chicks mj)

- has good timing when to attend a WM while being an uber Ambrose fan

- frequently stirs up..."emotions" in the post your picture thread


----------



## Chrome

GRIMES
Getting close to 40,000 posts
Looking forward to Greinke's regular season debut for the Dbacks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still celebrating Christmas apparently.










Rep whore.


----------



## Obfuscation

- uses Rolling Stone as an accolade for graps :mj

- won't admit it, but would dig Nikki w/o shoes, too

- rolling w/the gif responses rn


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Obfuscation said:


> - uses Rolling Stone as an accolade for graps :mj
> 
> - won't admit it, but would dig Nikki w/o shoes, too
> 
> - rolling w/the gif responses rn


Lives in an electric chapel
Is a mod
Is probably a woman


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might watch other promotions besides WWE
Might be a regular viewer of Smackdown
Might buy from WWEShop regularly *


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Might live in "Asuka City"
Might be a Asuka mark
Might be the only otaku on WF here


----------



## Allur

Loves WWE
196th one to do so
Seemingly not sure about anything


----------



## CJ

*Has eaten reindeer meat :homer
Doesn't currently have a sig, but used to have an Enzo one by nemesis :mckinney
Joined in 2012
*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Obsessed over Becky Lynch
Obsessed over Leanna Decker
Has an extraordinary amount of points; over 58000


----------



## Punkhead

Loves WWE.

Joined two days ago.

Doesn't look like a troll or rejoiner.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is very generous with his rep :clap
- Nearly at 5k points.
- Fan of Iron Maiden :yay


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Fan of Becky Lynch, besides CJ
Fan of American Alpha
Fan of Cesaro


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined this month
- You have my welcome and my blessing
- I don't know anything about you!*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Planet Earth or Kepler 186F

- wouldn't smoke a joint rolled by RVD

- would prefer wrestling PPV theme songs to go back to a Metal variety


----------



## CJ

*Still hanging out at the Electric Chapel
Hayley Williams profile pic
Movies & feet, are two of his favorite things*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Leaves us all in suspense as he comes closer to 10,000 posts
- Leaves us all in suspense as he comes closer to 60,000 points
- Leaves us all in suspense as he comes closer to 2000 posts in this thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

a 3 year veteran here.

is being held in suspense.

Jigglypuff


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is now a rotating fan
- Has a pretty boring sig 8*D
- Just got offline


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't know about invisible mode
Permanently in a state of suspense :rileylel
Got accidentally negged by my BFF back in January :surprise:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Make_The_Grade:

*- He probably made an A grade
- Followed by and S++ grade
- But never an F++*

CJ:

*- CJ is a master ninja
- Colored in red and orange
- Just like his women*


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd
Friendly metalhead from Canada
Wants Taker to win at Mania*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd Simon
- Confirmed his BFF status
- Has taught me something


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might gyrate like Big E on the odd occasion :rileylol
- Will be backing New Day to retain tonight
- Has retained the same avi/sig combo for a while now :clap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Waiting for the King of Swing aka King of Wrestling to return to WWE
Knows Vaudevillians are manly
Knows it sucks RKO is missing Mania he never has before.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has relocated to Asuka City 
- Avi was made by CJ :yay
- Wants Becky to win at Mania :becky


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May or may not be looking forward to the predictable Roadblock special
Knows they should have some more NXT action on it especially divas action Alexa Bliss, Bayley, Emma, Asuka would make this show worth my time
Knows Revival are not gonna lose at Roadblock but hopefully to American Alpha at TakeOver
*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Chief of the Lynch Mob:
Received a like by WWE Lover 196
Positive repped by WWE Lover 196
Under the delusion that Becky will actually win the title at WrestleMania, when most of us know it will be THE BOSS


Prompto Argetum:
Ninja'ed my last post
Has 0 points, despite posting 22,000+ times
Likes Korean/Japanese women


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves WWE

says he does not suffer from delusions.


was ninja'd.


----------



## -Black Rose

Quite loved on here
Joined in 2013
Posts:27k


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*rBr 4-Life








Uncle Cracker
Colorful profile even with a blank sig thanks to the colored usertitle and name. And of course the sick RED BORDER

Would the a NINJA character in a JRPG
Might be a fan of JRPGs
Alot of rep in a short time*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Learning to break jayfabe
Joined exactly 2 months ago
Has many green reps despite having only posted 124 times


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*No avy and sig
Might watch WWE Roadblock this Sunday
Edited post*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

What is an avy?

Might watch Wrestlemania 32 next month


Ninja'd me twice in a row,


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Has a small post count
- Gets ninja'd a lot


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Seems to avoid being ninja'd
- Mainly because he's a ninja himself.
- Is one of the gatekeepers of this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Nearly ninja'd me bama4
Makes some of the most well thought out posts on the forum :mckinney
Looking forward to the Mania triple threat :becky *


----------



## Trublez

*Almost got ninja'd.
Cycles between Leanna Decker and Becky Lynch sigs/avys every few months.
Should know that the strand of hair on Becky's chest coupled with the v neck top gives off the illusion that she has some massive tits. :lmao*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ass Man
TrubleMaker
Endangered animal pursued by dicktards like Palin*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I wonder if he likes J-pop or is it just K-pop?
- Probably wants Asuka to be NXT Women's Champion sometime soon
- CJ made his av*


----------



## CJ

*Loves the colour purple almost as much as she loves Dean Ambrose
Recently encountered that annoying sig glitch :no:
Will be in attendance at Mania 32 & will hopefully witness Becky Lynch walking out as Diva's Champion :becky*


----------



## Oakesy

Makes sexy avatars
Has a sexy signature
Is overall, a sexy member :yum:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An English man
- Whom is an Ambrose fan
- And has under 600 posts


----------



## Mox Girl

*- DEAN AMBROSE SIG :mark:
- Would likely get along really well with CJ cos of love for Becky
- Likes the word sexy, apparently :lol

EDIT:

Make_The_Grade:

- Ninja'ed me!
- Posts in this thread quite a bit
- Never changes their sig*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- A very cool person
- Changes their avy and sig from time to time


----------



## Oakesy

Ambrose Girl:

Likes Dean Ambrose, probably thinks he is sexy 
Has over 3,000 posts
Hails from a great country

M_T_G

Ninja'd me
Joined about a year after me
Asks Steiner for advice


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also got ninja'd
- Is online
- With slightly over 1500 points


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Secret rBr (Red Border Revolution) member????
Fan of Lunatic Fringes and Lass Kickers
Joined us in 2012

Ninjad the fuck outta me due to this page not loading forever
Nintendo man
Cool man*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The third person I ninja'd on this page. Not that I'm bragging
- Apparently has bad internet
- Also a certified priest


----------



## Trublez

*Has a poor internet connection as well. :lol
Has an incredible looking sig especially when you reverse image search it and see the full sized version of it.
Rarely gives out likes or reps.
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows my rep is worthless
- Started watching wrestling at a wee age
- Just got offline


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows its the thought that counts.
Has always had an animated gif avy for as long as I've known him.
Was promised to be repped by BLEACH continuously if he regained the most posts in this thread.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Green Border Gang 4-Life
AssLuver4Life
Loves this thread and also loves the Emmalution*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

currently in Asuka...city.

women like him because, like his sig, he wants to Do It Again.

May like Momo.


----------



## Obfuscation

- current avatar shows that SHIV is a true _fan_boy

- on the Arcana bandwagon

- hearing the Big Boss Man is HOF bound makes him want to see another Nightstick on a Pole Match


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- enjoys Godard
- knows more about feet than your average podiatrist
- enabler


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Still has me wondering what their username is all about
- Has a date listed in their sig
- And Lita in their av *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is ready for Roadblock
First post on page 720 of this thread
Loves purple borders and Shield boys*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Don't know if rooting for Becky or Sasha to win at Mania
Loves to only typer in bold red letters
PSN ID name is Tsumugi_Idol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Bright yellow text made their post darn near unreadable
- Hasn't been banned yet
- "Is an after thought" Oh my


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Prefers Nintendo than any other console game companies.
- Bought every Super Smash Bros. games
- Samus fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been awhile
- Shortened their sig even more
- A victim of many ninja'ngs


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*He loves playing Pokemon.

He loves being on this site.

His favorite wrestling promotion is the WWE. 
*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Can't tell if their name is B and they're a vampire slayer
- Or if they'er telling someone else to be a vampire slayer
- Either way, they're not very fond of vampires


----------



## CJ

*Recently made a ton of posts :whoo
Loves video games especially anything by Nintendo
Has yet to embrace the colored text thing going on in here *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of his favorite promotions is Lucha Underground.:catrina

One of his favorite athletes is Ivelisse Velez. :mark: 

His favorite video game is Red Dead Redemption by Rockstar Games. *_:saul


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the best posters around here :yay
- Has an awesome taste in wrestlers.
- Probably :mark: when Zayn popped up on RAW.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*1.) Also one of the best posters on this site. :yay:
2.) Knows that I did marked out when Sami Zayn's music hit last night and he attacked Kevin Owens. :mark:
3.) Has some great taste in talent. aige*_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Paige aige

Misses AJ Lee

Marks for Vampire Slayers*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Marks for Daniel Bryan.

Currently watches Dragon Gate Pro Wrestling.

Loves Eggman from Sonic. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Feels bad for idiots who bought a Y2AJ shirt. It likley has never even reached their houses yet and its already an irrelevant piece of ware
Now knows I won a pair of the AJ Lee wristbands and several shirts
Maybe would have a tough time choosing between a Punk or AJ full time return if only one were possible (I know I would)*


----------



## CJ

*Fan of the Jacksonville Jaguars
RBR :becky
Currently residing in Asuka City
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't ninja me, but was close
- Like me, really enjoyed the Y2AJ/TND match
- Currently online


----------



## CJ

*Uses invisible mode as part of his plan to ninja everyone itt :wee-bey
Has a iconic sig :mckinney
Doesn't make many posts outside this thread*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows that wasn't part of the plan, but it works
- Confirms he is of Scottish heritage
- I think their sig got smaller


----------



## J-B

I've been creeping on this thread and thought I'd contribute


- Likes Pokemon (or just a jigglypuff enthusiast)
- Fan of New Day ositivity
- Have never seen you post on this site before now


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is new to the 3 things thread :hi
- AJ in sig <3
- Is heading towards 500 posts*


----------



## J-B

- Biggest :ambrose fan I've seen on this forum 

- Lives in NZ 

- Is going to more WWE shows in the space of a week than I am this entire year :loweringangle


----------



## Chrome

Becky Lynch mark (Y)
Is Lost
Joined last October


----------



## Kratosx23

Arrow from the depths of Hell....

Lucha Underground fan

Should know the Game of Thrones season 6 trailer is out now and it's awesome.


----------



## CJ

*Friendly pool guy
Joined in 2004
Has 79171 posts*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't explain how he got all his points back.
The only person that has more posts than me in this thread.
Doesn't watch Raw live.*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Loves to post everyday on the "Name 3 thing about the above poster" thread
Thinks that Becky Lynch is hot, but I believe Sasha and Nikki are
Has the shortest username on WF; only 2 letters
*


----------



## Trublez

*Got the shit ninja'd outta him by yours truly and ignored it.
Has never heard of an admin called JM.
Had at least 2 accounts prior to his current one.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows there's a guy called H
Still hasn't made it to 5000 posts :WTF2
Has a thing for Whitney from Eastenders
*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Trublez said:


> *Got the shit ninja'd outta him by yours truly and ignored it.
> Has never heard of an admin called JM.
> Had at least 2 accounts prior to his current one.*


*I didn't ingore it, I was just unaware at the moment.
Who's JM?
Falsely accuses me of rejoining without even looking for any evidence.*


----------



## J-B

- Always seems to have a very orange looking profile :becky

- I'd rep you a lot more if I could :reigns2

- awesome poster


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may have missed the post before him

likes Becky :yes

AJ Lee sig :banderas


----------



## Trublez

*No avy or sig right now. :serious:
Always sends crazy reps. :lol
Unlike CJ, didn't get back the points he gave away.*


----------



## CJ

*Name dropping me :rileylel
Good poster who tells it like it is :rileyclap
Made most of the Rachel Riley smilies :JLC3*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hoping Becky is in action at RoadBlock
Knows it would make the show much better
May be looking forward to this event*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Most likely watches Music Bank
- Has 3 different colours in his sig
- Has over 1000 Twitter followers*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Dean Ambrose.

Is happy that Dean Ambrose has a title match this Saturday Night.

Wishes that Dean Ambrose will walk out as Champion at Roadblock. *_


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Believes that Ambrose Girl loves Dean Ambrose
Believes that Ambrose Girl is happy that Dean Ambrose has a title match at Roadblock
Belives that Ambrose Girl wishes that Dean Ambrose will walk out as champion at Roadblock *


----------



## Chrome

Loves WWE apparently 
Joined this month
Basically just copied B's post of Ambrose girl :lol


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Is a mod
Second in command to Headliner
Probably likes LU more than WWE


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Varying his colours in this thread.
- Also becoming a regular in here :yay
- Just joined this month (Welcome!)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would prob love Kurt Angle with American Alpha
Waiting for THE MAN Seth Rollins to save us
Fan of The Lone Wolf Baron Corbin aka The Indy Killer. I love Corbin too! *


----------



## Donnie

PROMPTO

Living in Asuka City (hope it's nice)

Been killing on WF since 05

All round great guy.


----------



## Trublez

*Called Lana a whore one time. :no:
Has a sig that's unintentionally funny (Owens & Zayn look like they're dancing). :lol
Enjoyed seeing Austin Aries being destroyed by Corbin.*


----------



## Donnie

Trublez! 

Is upset at me for calling Lana a whore (Sorry dude)

Has a sig that is not funny...but it is something 

Been here since 2013


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Was right when he called Lana a whore, because she really is a whore. If she wasn't, she wouldn't be engaged with Rusev.


Is a Rusev mark.


Is the 18020th poster.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's the 196th WWE Lover
- He probably hates WWE Lover 195
- Has neither has an avatar or a sig*


----------



## CJ

*Loves Metal :becky
Hates RVD & Hornswoggle
Regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## Oakesy

Made my avatar
Loves Orange
Is awesome <3


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Becky mark :JLC3

Fellow Dean Ambrose mark :JLC3

Lives in Jolly Ol' England.*


----------



## Irish Dude

Likes Doctor Who
Likes Clara
Likes Matt Smith


----------



## SonnenChael

- wants repped posts not liked posts
- the biggest rapist in Irish history
- Likes some good guys


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Joined last year.

Still online.

Marks for Kenny Omega (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their gifs aren't working again
- At one point got rid of them
- But now has them back


----------



## CJ

*The Yes gifs don't work for him
Loves this thread
New Day fan :Oooh
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Comes here often
- One of the main eventers
- Their favorite colour might be orange


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to get a better broadband package. :benson
Plays MKX.
Was the king of this thread once upon a time.*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't posted in the Celeb thread in a while :sadpanda
Owns his own production company :vince$
Loves the colour green :rep
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the masters of the Celeb thread
- One of the masters of the divas thread
- May become a mod one day


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- May one day reach 400 posts.
- Probably loved New Day's match on RAW.
- Wants R-Truth to treat MITB like the Royal Rumble :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Knows R Truth doing that would be hilarious. 
Has had the same sig since the beginning of the new year.
Lives further up north in England than me.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May have seen the post that the Chief is referring to
- Now knows I do post outside this thread
- Well actually they already knew that


----------



## CJ

*Almost ninja'd me again bama4 (Thank you preview button)
Does in fact post outside this thread :yay
Will probably purchase a Nintendo NX
*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't play video games anymore (for the most part).
Uses the preview button to avoid getting ninja'd.
May be in love with Becky.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that everyone, in some way, is in love with Becky :becky
- Part of a coloured text and border clique. 
- Likely loved the Y2AJ/New Day match on RAW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Saw my post outside this thread
- Doesn't like SashaxFox
- Currently online


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is currently offline, but might well be hidden.
- There's no reason to dislike him :fuckyeah
- Has a very narrow sig.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I've hardly posted (outside this thread obviously) in the last few days.
Knows I thought the New Day/Y2AJ match was incredible.
Probably secretly thinks the whole coloured text thing going on in this thread is a bit silly/geeky. :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Agrees with me about Y2AJ/TND
- Agrees with me about SashaxFox's giant font
- Agrees with me about R-Truth in the MITB ladder match


----------



## Oakesy

Agrees with me about New Day match :lol
Joined after me
Is offline


----------



## Chrome

From England
Hopes Ambrose wins the WWE title one day
Doesn't post a whole lot


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is currently in the Temple.
- Laughs at the whole SashaxFox goings on.
- Likes pretty much everything Chicago.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is currently in England
- It's almost 11pm there
- Is getting ready for bed


----------



## CJ

*Knows what time Chief goes to bed :bush
Is from somewhere in the US
Very shy*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is also in the US
- Unless I'm confusing them with someone else
- Whored out on rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to see New Day Rock at Roadblock
Post #18050 in the thread
Offline*


----------



## Aizen

*Took some time off from PWA.

*Then he came in and beat #Root in our recent match. :lol

*May get (hopefully) a title shot very soon. (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hasn't changed his sig in ages
- Almost to 800 posts
- Is a demon hunter*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still fangirling over The Shield.

• Rejected Jack Thwagger's advances.

• Rides Bill the Pony.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*One of my brothers on here.

Loves anime like I do.

Is an amazing poster on here.*


----------



## J-B

- AJ, Becky & Sasha fan :applause

- Been a user on here for nearly 6 years 

- Ashley Benson enthusiast :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Another big Becky fan.

Is lost.

Hopefully not the TV show "Lost" though.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Has a sexy Nikki sig
Lives in Fearless University
User name is a portmanteau of Eva Marie and Maryse


----------



## Oakesy

Loves WWE
Is pretty new here - Welcome 
Has made 74 posts in his short time.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Most likely a fan of Ambrose and Becky
Has a GIF as an avy
Earned a negative rep


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- May or may not be throwing around red rep.
- Will be at 100 posts very soon.
- Has a big family history, comprising of 195 WWE Lovers.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Blake and Murphy with Alexa need to get on RAW
Might not mind if Sheamus and King Barrett win the tag titles Saturday
Knows Peyton Royce has a bright future*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows the Bellas are greatness.

Knows the Miz is awesome.

Most of their favourites are women.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows how much Nikki has improved over the years.
- Knows that Reigns needs to turn heel.
- Great poster :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## CJ

*Man of few words
Regular in the Wow thread :nikki
Big Maryse fan :mckinney
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would light Beckys fuse...










Has probably made 10,000 gifs in his life.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Uses the power of the gif to name something about the person above.
- Hopes that Rusev might get another title run at some point in 2016.
- Will be happy when Orton returns.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The Chief
- Very fond of trees
- Wont get the joke


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Asked Scott Steiner for wrestling advice
Received a red rep for no reason
Joined in Jan 2103 *


----------



## CJ

*Apparently just negged MTG & Oakesy for no reason :wee-bey
Loves WWE
87 posts*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Posts an average of 5.66 posts a day

Is the 50,000th person to say that I love WWE, on this thread (I don't blame him, since he knows very little about me)

Earned a green rep for no reason


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is very fond of WWE. 
- Reps people randomly.
- Almost at 400 points.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

One of the most rational and logical posters on WF

Is well respected by other users

Deserves to be an admin or a mod


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*At 97 posts

Learning to break kayfabe

Has received 14 likes*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Always likes to post in blue bold letters

Fan of Dr Eggman

This month marks the 3rd anniversary that he's been a member


----------



## J-B

New to the forum, welcome sir :HBK


Is uhm, very fond of WWE :grin2:


hit over 100 posts already


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sasha Banks fan
- New person here
- Joined October 2015*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*ーDidn't realize that he joined in Oct 2015
ーHas a username that would make you think he's a Sasha fan, but has a AJ Lee avy and a Becky Lynch sig
ーDon't know anything else about him right now*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Hasn't edited his post yet
- May never do so


----------



## CJ

*Has probably never failed a class in his life :fact
Good guy who's also one of the main posters in here :JLC3
Thinks I'm from the US :nah
*


----------



## Trublez

*Not from 'Murica.
Probably wouldn't want me to change my name to "TBZ".
Has a dynamic border.*


----------



## CJ

*My BFF








Lives across the water in Jolly Old England
Definitely shouldn't change his name to TBZ :woah*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I won't.
Changes his avy regularly nowadays.
Loves making gifs (like I did before Windows 10).*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The Trublez and CJ show has begun
- Trading posts between the two until someone like me breaks it
- Dreams of Carol Seleme every night.*


----------



## CJ

*Broke up the back & forth between me & @Trublez :MAD
Probably won't be watching Euro 2016 :sadpanda
Probably does watch a lot of ice hockey though :hmm *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CJ2020

if not then

CJ2024

or

CJ2028

Future President of the US either way












CJ2032*


----------



## CJ

*Interested in politics :rileyclap
Representing the RBR :yay
Probably looking forward to St Patrick's day :becky
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May one day renounce the Orange Border gods and return to the movement he created ages ago. #rBr4Life
Land of No Surrender can be anywhere. Much speculation as to where he is truly from
An Undertaker mystique to Dat Boy CJ*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Interested in Asian culture
- Confirmed they're not Asian
- 11,000 points with 22000 posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

probably an excellent student.

wants to train Pokemons.


nice point to post ratio.


----------



## CJ

*No sig, avi or location :hmm
Either banked or gave away all his points :wee-bey
Definitely looking forward to St Patrick's Day







*


----------



## Oakesy

Is still struggling for ideas on my sig :lol
Loves Becky as much as I do
Likes putting images in posts


----------



## CJ

*Knows I just haven't gotten round to looking for footage yet 
From the same country as Chief & Trublez :becky
2 WF friends*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes bacon

likes orange hair.

likes orange text.

misplaced his Decker avi.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves Lynch
Is obviously looking forward to St Patricks Day 
Might be a party person

UNCLE SHIV IS UNDER RENNOVATION
VIRGIL STOLE THE SIG AND AVY
Y U DO DIS VERGOL *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd by The Shiv
- Which was after 3 mins.
- A fan of Asuka


----------



## CJ

*Got some Bowesr rep :lol
Thinks Prompto types too slowly
Master of ninja'ing people*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave me rep that made me smile
- Is very generous
- Would rep back, but my rep would not be as good


----------



## Trublez

*On his way to 400 posts.
Not generous with rep.
Nintendo fan.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I gave them rep
- A fan of pretty ladies
- It's after 10pm where they are


----------



## J-B

- loves green text 

- and bruntette women licking lollypops 

- nearing 5k posts


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd
Regular in the Becky Lynch megathread :JLC3
Is currently lost :sadpanda
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sleeps with the Becky Lynch aviator goggles on
Wants to see a show stealing performance from the women at WrestleMania
Still online and still chasing 10,000 posts*


----------



## CJ

*Has wi-fi in his tree house :yay
Looking forward to the Mania triple threat :becky
Probably not sad Mr Anderson has left TNA
*


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Likes gingers
Likes Becky
Is norn iron to the core (whatever the fuck that means)


----------



## J-B

- Has a thing for Leanna decker :bird

- Fellow Becky thread enthusiast ositivity

- Befriended on WF earlier :saul


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Seems like a really cool poster
Posts in here more now
Another fan of the GOAT AJ Lee :fuckyeah*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes big butts and he cannot lie.

founder of the *round butt revolution*.

lives in Asuka City, Pa.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a matching sig and av
- Repped me recently 
- Only has 1,400 points now*


----------



## CJ

*Did not ninja me :woo
Likes purple borders
From LOTR country*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May be looking forward to Virgil vs loudon wainwright. Not the poster the singer.
NORN IRON could be how an Irish person would say 9 Iron.
CJ2072*


----------



## CJ

*Was kinda close :lol
But now knows Norn Iron is actually how Northern Irish people pronounce Northern Ireland :benson
Hoping for a Becky victory at Mania :fingerscrossed :becky*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Learned me a whole new thing today
Knows Becky winning is the best feel good moment outcome and least expected 
CJ2080*


----------



## Oakesy

Would like CJ to be president
Is part of the coloured text mob
Likes Asuka


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Becky

Likes Ambrose

approaching 4 years here.


----------



## CJ

*Has added spiked baseball bats to his avi/sig :woah
Good friend, good poster, good person :mckinney
Appreciates the finer things in life like attractive redheads :JLC3*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wishes his waifu had more hair.

probably prefers Becky's hair the way it is now. I think I liked brunette more.

wants some norn porn :sodone


----------



## Chrome

Has a bat as his avy and 2 bats as his sig :aries2
On Team Darklady
Not wasting his time with Wrestlemania this year


----------



## CJ

*Loves LU :mckinney
Fellow fan of Becky "Lass Kicker" Lynch :becky
Loves sports especially basketball








*


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't watch sports (I think)
Should change his usertitle to "Dat Becky Lynch"
Hopes LU gets that Netflix deal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Cuerno.

maybe likes cuervo

fan of the LU.


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't consider Football a sport :wee-bey
Currently residing at The Temple
Doesn't currently watch Raw

SHIV

Ninja'd me :nikki2
Added another bat :WTF2
Really loves blueberry muffins
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

doesn't like his Norn women shorn.

up quite late.

I wonder when he springs forward. The US does so this weekend.


----------



## CJ

*Knows that technically I'm up early :lol
Should have added shivs to his avi/sig instead of baseball bats :benson
Knows the UK clocks don't move forward for like 2 weeks
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

the baseball bats are for Walking Dead

can send me some appropriate size shivs and I would use them.

likes using this in certain posts:


----------



## CJ

*Noticed I got bored & made a new version of that Leanna smilie :lol
Knows he'll probably be seeing a lot more of it :rileylel
Watches the Walking Dead as well as being a big fan of the comics :thumbsup
Knows I already miss Patty  *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to pivot Patty Spivot

master of the smilies and sigs

is behind on The Flash.

Would surrender to a certain chick from Kentucky.

is up early.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The bats are actually for Sting
He is playing a concert at our home soon
And then he is wrestling*


----------



## CJ

*Learnt something new today
Came pretty close to ninja'ing me :benson
Booked Sting to appear at his tree house :surprise:
*



THE SHIV said:


> Would surrender to a certain chick from Kentucky


:bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would like to visit Ireland possibly
Would like to live in Ireland possibly
Wants to live with Becky Lynch for sure*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would mark if Asuka performed with Twice.

wants to live in Hugplex City.

knows that Virgil with a bat could become the King of Bumfights.

wants to eat some brie.


----------



## CJ

*Knows that technically I already live on the island of Ireland :lol
Needs to find a good forger so CJ 2080 isn't in jeopardy :chlol
Really wants a hug from Bayley :bayley

SHIV

Ninja'd the hell out of me :cry
Knows it's early & I'm not working at full brain capacity atm :rileylol
Just posted a large picture of some cheese :whoo
Knows I'm now caught up on Flash & Arrow*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd.

ha!
haha!!

hahaha!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A fucking savage
A terrible man
A very bad person*


----------



## CJ

*Loves posting in RED almost as much as certain people in this thread love redheads








Still hasn't made it into the 1000 posts club in here :sadpanda
Would love to meet Becky, Brie, Bayley or Asuka but would no show a meet & greet with Charlotte :rileyclap *



THE SHIV said:


> ninja'd.
> 
> ha!
> haha!!
> 
> hahaha!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wasn't done:

*hahahaha!!!!

hahahahaha!!!!!

hahahahahaha!!!!!!*

:gameon :dance :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dont be a bully be a star!
Knows if I get a pic with Charlotte I can put it next to my one with Ric and say "Gee I cannot tell the difference!" 
Would enjoy this




*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to laugh at his friends :cry
Even though he probably doesn't watch Football he'll hopefully temporarily join the GAWA for Euro 2016 
Knows Leanna is the unoffical BAE of the year :JLC3

NLC/Prompto

Another ninja :sadpanda
Has met Ric Flair :mckinney
Knows that Wilma Flinstone is fit :lol
*


----------



## Da Alliance

Leanna Decker!!
Uses orange font
Hasn't voted yet in the GOAT Tournament thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ the master at being ninja'd:




























I was ninja'd
*
Da Alliance*

Philippines

Joker Fan

a ninja.


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd on a post laughing at me being ninja'd :rileyclap
Has given me the sudden urge to own some throwing stars :chlol
Knows everything's better with bacon, even








*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really into using gifs in his posts
- Will be a bit jealous of me if Becky wins at Mania and I'm there in person to see it 
- Really likes bacon lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- AMBROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE GIRL!!!! I MISS YOU!!!
- FINALLY!!! I REPPED YOU!!!
- Coming to America soon*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Missed Ambrose Girl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

going for his doctorate at Fearless U

wishes Nikki went to Topless U

has great taste in Divas.

wouldn't mind tasting said Divas.


----------



## Kostic

Likes The Tick.

Has a shit-ton of posts.

Many of them are in the official celebrities pictures thread.


----------



## Chrome

Joined last May
Don't see him very often in this thread
Favorite promotion is NXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

At the vanguard of the Foot Clan.

introduced me to Princess Teeva.

has good taste in wrestling promotions.

likes King Cuerno's Arrow from the depths of hell.


----------



## SonnenChael

- The Artist Formerly Known As Shiv
- Might be the seventh member of the 28,000 pt career game club
- has a good taste in everything


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes the bad guy of MMA.

Probably watches Chaels podcast.

Lives in Germany.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Earned another rep star
Ping Pong player
Added to his profile!

Ninjad me due to a glitch of time
Bellas mark
Wants Rusev to get a push again
*


----------



## Oakesy

Is a premium, just like me 
Joined over 10 years ago :O
Must have cashed in his points once upon a time.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Part of the border crew :lol
- Is a pretty good booker 
- Port Vale fan.


----------



## CJ

*On the long road to 5000 posts :yay
Has excellent taste in sigs :rileyclap
Doesn't want the Becky Lynch mega thread to end up like the Paige thread :rileylel*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Told Chief of the Lynch Mob that he's or she's on the long road to 5,000 points

Told Chief that he or she has excellent taste in sigs

Told Chief that he or she doesn't want Becky Lynch mega thread to end up like the Paige thread*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an unorthodox way of naming 3 things.
- Posted in bold.
- Thinks the Miz deserves better (Y)


----------



## WWE Lover 196

_Thinks that my post was orthodox, while I think it was unique and creative

Loves the fact that I typed in bold

Apparently has seen my previous posts_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## J-B

- posted some nice Maryse gifs :Tripslick

- Big fan of Nikki 

- nearing 4k posts


----------



## -Black Rose

Is located in "Lost"
Joined in 2015
Has lots of rep


----------



## Aizen

* Naruto fan, I assume.

* Madara Uchiha, one of the top bosses. 

* Likes to post in this thread from what I've seen so far.


----------



## CJ

*Would like to go demon hunting with Nicole Mejia
Regular in the celeb thread :JLC3
Still using that sig after all this time roud
Knows his sig still shows up in my edit signature box because I haven't tested any since :lol


Spoiler














*


----------



## Aizen

* The GFX Artist who made me awesome sig. :tucky

* It's definitely right I love to go hunting with Mejia. :lol

* We might as well hunt down Leanna's panda soon. :side:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a personalized sig made by CJ :yay
- Might actually be hunting Finn Balor about now. :lol
- Has a pretty unique avi.


----------



## J-B

Regular in the Becky thread :becky
Great poster :smile2:

One of the biggest Becky fans I've seen on this forum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just got a new name. 

Has great taste as demonstrated by his passion for Becky. :becky

is Lost.


----------



## Martins

Has an ironic name for someone so impossibly nice in this shithole.

Used to have a Bryan pic. And before that, poo.

Was the first person to friend request me :eva2


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Got friended by The Shiv
Is getting ignored by Scott Steiner 
Has almost 600 posts


----------



## CJ

*Will probably have that sig for a while :sadpanda
Lives across the water
Misses Bryan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is pretty good at making sigs.

is better at getting ninja'd. :bryanlol

knows that trolls always seem to come back.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Whored out on rep.










Would weaponise a panda.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- YESSING!!!!
- Rhymes with blessing
- Keep on guessing*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to rhyme
Has a Waifu named Anna
Probably likes maple syrup :hmm*


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Pretty sure is religious (unless I'm mixing you up)
Likes metal
Dislikes most 'smark favourites'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes average looking white chicks.

would like to take Decker on a motorboat.

wants to go to Kentucky.


damn it. got ninja'd.

*Blackout*

was ninja'd as well.

from the UK.

likes Cesaro.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Missed me out 
Had a black profile picture and sig for like a day 
Likes Daniel Bryan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thinks Cesaro is WWE Title material.


----------



## CJ

*Loves gifs
Loves :nikki
Probably looking forward to Lana/Brie
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has too many points.


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Awesome sig
- Has given me rep in the past, and vice versa
- Is generally just a really great poster


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Fellow Rollins fan
Fellow Bryan fan
One of the only good posters here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoys Steve Black Mans posts.

Has been of WF for just over a year now.

Approaching 1000 posts.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Owns some Fearless Nikki merch I would imagine
Knows I am torn between wearing Bella gear or Lass Kicker with goggles to RAW
Has seen Randy Orton Evolution of a Predator before*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should wear Becky Bella gear to Raw...










Has been on WF for over a decade now.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Most likely has a whole folder full of gifs to use
- Joined WF around 3 months before I did
- Would like to meet Nikki one day if he hasn't already*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has close to the same points as me.

And has close to the same posts as me.

Is also from New Zealand just like me.

Eerie...

Bonus:


----------



## Oakesy

Likes Nikki... a lot
Is from New Zealand, a great country.
Loves da gifs.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of a Lunatic, Maggle!
May have seen the twin pack of figures for Ambrose and Pillman
Knows Mania should belong to the Lass Kicker*


----------



## CJ

*Really wants to see Mr Kennedy back in WWE
Master of that red text
Needs to go with the Lass Kicker gear :becky*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that Becky's attire is a must :becky
- Very close to a nice round 60k points.
- One of the friendliest guys on this forum.


----------



## CJ

*Can't wait to see what Becky wears for Mania :becky
Resides in one of the most northern parts of England
Knows the Becky Lynch Mega thread is probably the 2nd best thread on the forum after this one :rileyclap
*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants me to post more. :benson
Loves this thread.
Taking the piss out of his own accent in his sig.*


----------



## Oakesy

Loves to post in this thread.
Wants to change username, depite people being against it.
Loves dat green text


----------



## CJ

*Wants some gifs :vince$
Good taste in female wrestlers :becky
Also interested in seeing what Becky wears at Mania :becky*


----------



## Trublez

*My BFF.








Never gets angry (aside from when he spots an IRA supporter then they'll get negged to death). :rileylol
From Norn Iron m8.*











Oakesy said:


> Wants to change username.


:nah


----------



## WWE Lover 196

Obsessed with Carol Selame
5 posts away from hitting 5,000
Refuses to change username


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 1 point from 500
- 1 post from 110
- 1 min. after 11Am when they posted


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Asks Steiner for wrestling advice

Has a gif avi

Admitted that he's living in eastern North America*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows that last one was already known
- Doesn't have an avy
- Or a sig so their posts are easy to miss


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Likes Donky Kong
Likes Mario
Likes Wario


----------



## J-B

Fan of the GOAT CM Punk :thumbsup

Nearing 1k posts

From the UK, like myself


----------



## CJ

*Apparently lost somewhere in the UK :surprise:
Probably lives across the water
Regular in the Becky Lynch Mega Thread :becky :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Short username
- Online for now
- Don't get between him and Becky


----------



## CJ

*Dawn is his favorite part of the day
Apparently resides in north eastern America
Liked the gifs I sent him*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*
Make:
Long username
Offline for now
Has a cool sig pic

CJ:
Ninja'd my ass
First time he has ninja'd me
I hope she knows that Becky dyed her hair orange, and that she wasn't born a redhead*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Excited for Mania
Yellow text
Offline*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm a she :WTF2 :aries2 :confused
Just ruined Becky Lynch for me :nah
Knows that Becky is awesome no matter what hair color she has :becky


























NLC

Ninja'd me :sadpanda
Also knows Becky is awesome no matter what hair color she has :becky
wearing his Lass Kicker attire to Raw*


----------



## J-B

Is definitely either Scottish, Irish, Welsh or English

Has given me lots of rep since I started using this site more regularly :flairdance

Quite possible browses WF wearing a pair of Becky's goggles 

:becky


----------



## CJ

*Got my nationality wrong 4 times :rileylel
Knows if he looked at my sig he should be able to tell I'm actually Northern Irish :becky
Loves rep :rep*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by Prompto
- Knows Becky is awesome
- NORN IRON TO THE CORE


----------



## J-B

CJ said:


> *Got my nationality wrong 4 times :rileylel*


:loweringangle


----------



## J-B

A regular in this thread 

Thinks Becky is awesome too :grin2:

Been here for 3 years and posted less than me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't follow the rules at first
- Named after a Pokemon that's incredibly irritating to fight
- Double posted


----------



## CJ

*Wants people to follow the rules :benson
Loves Pokemon but hates fighting Umbreon
Might make it to 400 posts by Christmas :yay*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is rumored to be from every part of the UK at once :lol
- Will be a little disappointed that Becky won't be appearing at Roadblock tonight.
- Has well and truly given up on Dolph.


----------



## J-B

Unlike CJ, doesn't seem to be from 4 places at once. Only England. :grin2:

Has good taste in wrestlers 

Wants the Becky thread to remain sane :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Pokemon
Knows Umbreon is one of the best Eeveelutions
May be excited for the newest game and newest eeveelution *


----------



## J-B

Appreciates Umbreon's greatness :cudi

Pokemon fan as well :nod

One of the best posters on here


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Likes the Dark Type Pokemon, Umbreon. :benson

Is sporting team Lass Kickers. :becky

One of my favorite posters on here. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Slaying vamps in Orlando baybayyy
Also likes Pokemon?
Points for days*


----------



## CJ

*RBR :becky
Loves Pokemon :hmm
Planning on adding a games room to his tree house :woo*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Shared some of his wealth with me
Donald Trump of WF. But is actually smart and cool.
Dat president one day*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Likes Asuka Kana. 

Has an amazing signature. 

Has some good taste in talent. *


----------



## CJ

*Loves Ashley Benson :benson
Big fan of AJ Lee
Regular in the Celeb thread :JLC3
*


----------



## Oakesy

Is still waiting for me to find Dean Ambrose footage for a sig
Made my Sami Zayn sig
Loves posting in this thread.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*OLE OLE OLE OLE!
WHOOAAAAA WHOAAAAAA.... HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY!
Is very cool*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

saw some cancerous posts earlier.

has a special room in the tree house for guests.

if the treehouse is rockin', dont come a'knockin.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*SHIVIN BITCHES
BUSTIN CAPS IN ASSES
Architect of an entire city of tree houses*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows I live in a city of treehouses like the Ewoks do.

likes Pokemon

would rather PokeBrie.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves the cyber badass bear
Bringing sexy back
Larger than life*


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Likes Asuka
Been here for over a decade
Has Twitter


----------



## WWE Lover 196

_Likes Cm Punk
Been here for over a year
Probably has Twitter_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got his 2nd green stars roud:applause
- Seems getting the hang of this place.
- Sooner or later, he would learn how to break kayfabe.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Deadman
Likes HBShizzle
Likes the mentally challenged funny big guy with the rubber leg*


----------



## Corey

Has a username that I do not know the meaning of
Went to a GFW show last year I believe
Never seen them post something without using red text (which is ok because it's a great color)


----------



## Kenny

- cool dude
- probably watched wrestling today
- joined in 2006


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

passionate man.

chatbox legend

master of the butt bongos.


----------



## Corey

Always has entertaining sigs
Introduced me to Leanna Decker
Watches incredibly random matches on Youtube


----------



## Kenny

- LESNAR FAN :mark:
- AJ FAN :mark:
- might be a fan of some of my favourites listed


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I like all the dudes listed in his faves, but especially Austin & Punk
- No boobs in sig for the first time in ages
- Is a special attraction at Mania*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, got disappointed with the false finish between Triple H and Dean Ambrose.
- Got more disappointed when Dean Ambrose lost.
- Hoping Dean would defeat Brock Lesnar (her most hated wrestler)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Shield fan.

Probably enjoy'd Batista's return.

Still knows that Neville is shit.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to marry Lita
Loves boobs :nikki
Wants Rusev to get a push :rusevyes*


----------



## Donnie

CJ!
Proud member of the Rusev federation :rusevyes

Wants Becky to win the title :becky

Is the of the best posters on here :grin2:


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Disappointed that Rusev or Lana were nowhere to be seen on Roadblock
Wants Lana to become Divas champion one day
Called CJ one of the best posters*


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Is learning to break kayfabe.
- Was pissed that WWE Lover 195 was taken.
- Has no profile pic, and thus remains a mystery.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Ignored by Scott Steiner

Under the delusion that I chose 196 because 195 was taken. When in actuality, 196 is my favorite number. It has nothing to do with the number being "taken". 

Has a Seth Rollins avy and a Daniel Bryan sig*


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Thinks I'm delusional.
- Knows of Scott Steiner's long lost brother....Scoot Steiner.
- Has a link to the WrestleMania logo in sig.


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Has a sarcastic witty remark
Doesn't realize the fact that I made a typo
Only current favorite superstars are Rollins, KO and New Day*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's a chameleon
- Color changer
- Last edited his last post at 11:09am*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not as active as he one was
- Yet still makes time for us
- Is truly humbling


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Has a "smashingly" good avatar.
- Location isn't a location.
- Has a very good post/point ratio.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He lives in the same place as I am. YAAAAY!!!!
- Seth Rollins fan
- Would probably watch Wrestlemania in cinema like I do most of the time.*


----------



## CJ

*Lives in the same city as Steve Black Man & half the GFX section :hmm
Not a fan of the cobra
Likes belly dancers :mckinney*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nearing 10,000 posts :woo

Is going to be celebrating 5 years on here soon. :hb

Whored out on rep*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Kevin Owens appreciates his location.
- It's his 3 year WF anniversary this month :yay
- It's only a matter of time before he throws Steiner's bags away.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Not part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum
- Doesn't like Braun Stroman
- Likes NXT more than WWE*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have joined on MAY 19th! MAY 19th!!!!!!!!
Is friendly and my neighbor
Knows Batista is awesome
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently Canadian
- High on Batista
- One of the many whom whored out on rep


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably got excellent grades in exams.
- Happy that New Day retained last night.
- Has given out 11 likes during his time here.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave out more likes than I
- Well rounded posts in all sections he posts in
- After 8pm where he lives


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Increased his posts by a few
- Soon to have 400 posts
- Doesn't seem to comment on different forum rooms but I might be wrong.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the metal lovers on this forum
- Hasn't seen my posts outside this thread
- Can't blame them, as they are rare


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- The workrate guy of this thread.
- Mostly comments on New Day stuff outside of this thread.
- Allegedly a shy person.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Has Beckys glasses
Also from England 
Fellow Cesaro fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CM Punk circa StraightEdge Society
Knows the feud with Jeff Hardy was awesome and that time period was the best Smackdown has ever been this decade imo
Wants Ceasaro as WWE Champ. Same here.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

new name

may low key be a fan of Luna Vachon. 

knows that Cesaro would make us proud as the champ.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Robot Pandas are awesome
- Has stabbed many people on their necks in video games
- Joined September 2013*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Big John Studd Muffin
Knows Owen and Yokozuna was an epic duo
Wants to make like gravity and forget Neville*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hmmm... something different about you, did you cut off your hair?
- No, that isn't it? Hmm... did you add some make-up?
- Darn it! Something is so different but can't put my finger on it.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I need a haircut for real
Architect of the Chipmunks is a fan of the Architect of The Shield
Might beat his chest, throw out his arms and scream FELLLLLLLLLLLA in the mirror. No? Yeah, me neither of course not! No way would I do that.. I swear!*


----------



## CJ

*Named after another FF character :hmm
Needs a haircut :benson
Has probably tried to play FF while wearing his Becky goggles :becky*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wanting to see Becky walk out Wrestlemania as the Divas Champion
- NORN IRON TO THE CORE
- Would probably like Celtic Metal and yes, this is a thing.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky will be driving out of Mania as the Champion :becky








Listens to all different types of Metal :thumbsup
This is probably his favorite thread on the forum :JLC3*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Northern Ireland to the core
Knows Becky will be the champ
Might have enjoyed Charlotte/Nattie. Also knows Nattie > Charlotte*


----------



## CJ

*Deciphered the text in my sig :hmm
Has a new name & a new avi :nice
Hates Charlotte almost as much as me :rileylel*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have enjoyed Road Block
Knows Mania will be Bexcellent
Might watch South Park*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Needs to get his hair cut :cudi

Had changed his name

But he kept the red text :benson*


----------



## CJ

*Watches a lot of wrestling
Doesn't currently watch WWE but he may check out Mania to see Becky's win :becky
Posts in color all over the forum :mckinney*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sent some nice rep today

Will have to wait while I spread some rep around, before I can repay him (Y)

Knows I will mark out if Becky wins the Divas Title at Mania*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wrestling GOD like Jay Bee El
Knows the red text is immortal, BROTHER!
Excited for Foley possibly on RAW maybe?
*


----------



## CJ

*Loves red text & red borders :thumbsup
Needs a nickname :lol
Has probably played every Final Fantasy game ever made :done*


----------



## WWE Lover 196

*Loves orange text and orange borders
Only nickname is CJ, since his name is too short
Has probably played as Becky Lynch in WWE 2k16*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Used purple text in this post.

Has been banned.

Was only on here for a month.*


----------



## Brye

Has a sweet Daniel Bryan sig

Sonic The Hedgehog fan

Enjoys PWG


----------



## Aizen

* Used to be a mod and was also part of PWC the wrestling e-fed, here. 

* Very thoughtful poster when it comes to wrestling.

* May be excited that Summer is getting some time in tv and winning matches.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Metalhead
- Fan of BTBAM
- Probably, listened to all their albums.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Never seen Santinos Christmas movie
I am not sure who he is rooting for at Mania as he is Taker fan. Then again who doesn't like Deadman? Show me that person and I will make them a dead man!!!!
Should break away from the other chipmunks and do a SIMON movie!!
*


----------



## J-B

Cool new username 

judging by the username a big Final Fantasy fan :tucky

mark for red text :grin2:


----------



## CJ

*Now named after a Pokemon :hmm
Part of the Lynch mob :becky
Pretty close to 500 posts :thumbsup*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for almost 5 years
- Is so close to 10,000 posts
- A lifetime premium member


----------



## Brollins

Lives by New Day moto.
Plays gameboy
Seems like a cool guy


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also seems like a pretty cool guy.
- Will mark when Crossfit Jesus makes his triumphant return.
- Doesn't have any WF friends as of yet.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The Chief
- Have any questions? Report to him
- He will then give your post a like


----------



## CJ

*Has the 5th highest amount of posts in here :mckinney
Big Nintendo fan
One of the best ninja's around
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has the highest post count in here
- Big Becky fan
- One of the best ninja'ies around


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows that I am supporting Becky at Mania and will be cheering for her 
- Agrees that Becky is dynamite
- Has almost 60,000 points

EDIT:

Make_The_Grade

- Is one of the sneakiest ninjas on this topic
- For some reason, their av didn't load for me lol
- Will someday hit 400 posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants Becky to win at Mania :fuckyeah
- Also naturally wants Ambrose to overcome Lesnar at Mania.
- Probably jumped a little when Ambrose got a 3 count on Saturday.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Awaits Becky's victory a Wrestlemania
- Never disappoints
- Quickly became one of the most frequent thread regulars


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Owned an N64 in his older days
- Pokemon fan
- Got an A grade in some games.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably cringed when Sid broke his leg
- Probably marked when Triple H won the RR
- Was sad when Seth got injured


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would dance with New Day.
- Probably eats Booty Os cereal.
- Big Nintendo fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow from England
- Whom loves hearing opinions
- And wrestling


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*His princess might be in another castle
Loves the Jigglypuff song
Likely wants another New Day title retention tonight*


----------



## CJ

*Updated the vid in his sig
Named after another Final Fantasy character
Trying to bring back the RBR
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows rBr is 4-Ever
May have seen the E&C preview with AJ Styles
Wants to be President of the Mullet Club*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New username
- Just got offline
- New vid in the sig


----------



## J-B

Donkey Kong

Mario

Not quite sure what the yoga pic means though :aries2


----------



## Da Alliance

He's lost
Has a GIF sig
Hasn't voted in the GOAT Tournament thread yet


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably looking forward to the Suicide Squad film

Marks for Evolution

Little Poppa Pump*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Not watching Raw
- Prefers anything but WWE
- Wonder if he watched Roadblock *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is hopefully enjoying RAW right now (Y)

Should know that I didn't see Roadblock

But I might watch Dean/HHH since I heard good things about it.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is an advocate of chinlocks.

has a diverse taste in wrestling promotions.

has a sig I truly enjoy! :yes


----------



## CJ

*Likes knives, guns & redheads :yay
Has the most posts in the Celeb thread :whoo
Wants to wrestle Jessica Sulecki :woo
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

THE SHIV:

*- Likes stabbing people in the neck
- Sounds like an awesome party to me
- Has a sadistic mind*

CJ:
*
- Ninja'd me... constantly ninja'ing me
- Made a research, has he taken his name from CJ Parker?
- Sorry... not a fan of his but you are awesome!*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks my username is a reference to CJ Parker :nah
Would like to put RVD through a flaming table
Made a rant on Lebanon *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Becky not on RAW was a tragedy
Will watch Smackdown, as will I
Almost achieved 60,000 points and 10,000 posts*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Left Raw feeling empty due to the lack of Becky
- Like me, was saddened to see TND get beat down
- Can't wait to see Wrestlemania


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must be pleased that the New Day are competing at Wrestlemania
- Even more pleased now they are faces.
- Big E fan*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loved Roman's return

Hopes (like I am) that WWE doesn't blow it

Fellow blue text user :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May not have watched Raw last night
- Apart of the Blue Text Revolution
- Feuding with similar revolutions of the red/orange/green kind


----------



## CJ

*Has been passing classes for years :mckinney
Probably ordered some Booty O's :Oooh
Doesn't post in color :confused*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know that black is a color
- Should know I'm only joking
- Should know that Booty-o's is apart of a complete breakfast


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*



Knows there should be legit cereal in the Booty O's box
3 year member*


----------



## CJ

*Probably pre-ordered the new Becky shirt :becky
Was in attendance at Raw yesterday
Really wants some damn Booty O's :Oooh *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I am dead tired after last night
Knows I am for sure getting the new Becky shirt
Now knows I bought HHH and Shane shirts last night as alot of others were sold out quick 
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

went to RAW last night. :damn Hope you had fun.

Maybe bought some swag for Virgil.

wants to buy some Becky beer goggles.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I think Virgil was selling the bootleg shirts in the parking lot after the show
Loves puncturing people
Would SHIV someone with a New Day horn*


----------



## CJ

*Has a sig that promotes violent pandas :sadpanda
Has never encountered a blueberry muffin he didn't want to eat :homer
May or may not live in a tree house in northern California

NLC

Ninja'd me :cuss:
Still residing in Asuka City PA
Wants the Lass Kicker to kick some lasses asses at Mania :becky
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has probably also ordered the new Becky shirt :mark: :becky
- Hoping for a fire filled entrance for Becky at Mania :becky
- Likes peaceful pandas :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

*- King of Emoticons
- Got Ninja'd 
- He'd Ninja me at some point as a revenge, I guess!*

Chief of the Lynch Mob:
*
- Well, that didn't took to long for me getting Ninja'd :lol:
- You know, I'm becoming a fan of Big Cass! THIS IS THE GUY FOR ME!!! Hope, he succeeds since you're already fan.
- Still clapping*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might like to see some live metal music at Mania.
- Probably won't miss Neville from Mania, though i'd imagine he's still a little sad about his injury.
- Probably loved the Reigns/HHH beatdown on RAW.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Actually, I did! THIS IS THE ROMAN REIGNS I WANT!!! C'mon! This is how Roman should be.
- Still, he's not bought onto Roman Reigns or would he ever? 
- Oh well, he has own favorites that I do like*


----------



## CJ

*Hates slow internet :thumbsup
Roman Reigns fan
Knows Orange is better than navy blue :rileylel
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd on the page
- Liked a post about himself that ninja'd someone else on this page
- Offline


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ate his Booty O's this fine morning
Understands what it takes to be Megaman




Offline or SIMPLY GHOST*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has an excellent sig! (Dean with Barbie is my iPad lock screen right now )
- Changed his username and confused me temporarily until I saw the red font and realised who it was :lol
- Posted a video in his above post*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the red text is immortal like Barbie now is
Wants to see Dean tear the beast apart with Barbie
Is prob looking forward to Ambrose/Lesnar more than anything else at Mania so she agrees with Heyman it is the main event*


----------



## Trublez

*Changed his username.
Most likely marked for the passing of the torch between Foley and Ambrose.
Trying to single handedly regroup the RBR. *


----------



## CJ

*Former member of the defunct RBR
Has exactly 5000 posts :woo :woo :woo
Biggest Eastenders fan on the forum :fact :rileylel*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we are sill rBr in spirit
Same rep status
Gave me points and made me a rich man*


----------



## CJ

*Tried to buy some WWE merch with his WF points :sadpanda
Has a collection of barb wire bats in his tree house :woah
Now owns some Shane O'Mac merch :thumbsup*


----------



## Trublez

*Wishes Becky was from Norn Iron m8. :rileylol
Will get repped soon. :woo
Knows the only person I'm a fan of on that show is Whitney.* :rileyclap


----------



## CJ

*Just made me want to check out what Whitney's up to on Eastenders :whoo
Has developed a Northern Irish accent :surprise:
Needs to go post that pic in the celeb thread :done
*


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I just posted that pic there.
Knows why Shona is one of my baes. :banderas
Heard my accent in that "post your voice" thread from a few months back.
* :lol


----------



## CJ

*Would probably need subtitles to understand what his BFF was saying :sadpanda
Knows AJ v Owens should have been a Mania feud :benson
Hasn't changed his sig in a while :wee-bey
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has had multiple people think his name is from GTA.
Changes his avy/sig more often than me (who wouldda said that a year ago :lol).
Fan of Rockstar games.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Haven't chatted with him in quite sometime
- Plays GTA
- If he's on PS3, I could teach him an awesome and devilish trick >*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wolfpack back causin mass destruction
Green text and border. Might be WEEDMAN from JCW
[youtube]TZkAPNKI2g[/youtube]
Is still online

Architect of the Ninjas
Architect of true metalhead society
Gamer*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*N*acho *L*oving *F*reak

*N*octis* L*ucis *F*ormerly

made a barbed wire bat from a piece of the treehouse.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we still get mail for Virgil even though he has been gone for ages
Should send him an Olive Garden gift card with no funds on it and tell him its like $100
ON THE TNA FRONTLINE*


----------



## Da Alliance

Edited his post
Hasn't voted in the GOAT tournament thread yet
Has red font

Ninja'd

From Asuka
Uses red font
Joined way back in 2005


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a GOAT tourney going on
Evolution fan
Might want HHH win at Mania*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always has interesting usernames
- Repped me earlier (Y)
- Will receive rep back when I can*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves the Dean.

Owns a poster she calls RE.

has many suitors on this site.

mistress of the purple prose.


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't watch WWE anymore.
King of the celeb thread.
Condones knife crime. :woah*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Baby Weed Man?
Lil Bud?
Prince of Pot?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Huge Dean Ambrose fan

Offline

Residing in Asuka City.*


----------



## Kenny

- might like to know i'm downloading a shitload of wrestling matches from dailymotion :mark:
- bryan fan :yes
- fan of various wrestling promotions


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would smack some booty.

Might idolize George Constanza.

Lives on the other side of the country to me.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Dat avi :zayn3
- Might like Rusev to win the tag titles at Mania.
- Knows the WWE have killed off Reigns' chances with the fans.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has two separate faves lists in his sig
- Is missing Cesaro 
- Is not far behind me on posts*


----------



## Donnie

AG!

Likes that Ambrose fella

Is going to Wrestlemania 32 (I expect to see you and an awesome sign please)

Is one of the best posters on here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is going to Wrestemania weekend.

Should try and get Maryse's autograph for me.

Would receive all my points if they did.











*Donnie*

Ninja'd me.

Would probably like to see Rusev win the tag Titles...but knows he deserves better.

Still gets a Maryse gif.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Donnie:

- Probably marked when Zayn debuted.
- Knows the WWE have made Taker look like a bitch.
- Considers Ambrose a heroin addict :lmao

Eva Maryse:

- Is trying to bribe people 
- Graduated from Fearless Uni.
- Would like to see Miz more prominently featured.


----------



## Donnie

Chief of the Lynch Mob 

Cesaro fan 

Is ready willing and GABLE

Is kicking back in Carlisle, Cumbria, England


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should accept my bribery on AG's behalf.

Could get Becky's autograph with some bribery.

Will probably miss Barrett when he's gone.











*Donnie*

Ninja'd me again.

Enjoys Owens and Zayn going at it.

Is still making a name for themselves.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Misses Maryse alot
Misses Nikki and hopes she is back soon
Wants to see the RKO again*


----------



## Donnie

Has been Nijad by me twice so take this as a peace offering









Knows Rusev is the best thing in WWE. 

Watches Total Divas for it's educational purposes.

Is getting pinned Maryse (Lucky Bastard)

EDIT LUNA NINJAD ME

Is a fan of Ambrose 

Has a sig made by CJ

Is going to be a special attraction at Wrestlemania


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got Ninja'd apologizing for previous Ninja attacks.

Made a fantastic peace offering though.

Knows Rusev's entrance this year at Mania wont be as good as last years...


----------



## Smark Out.

*Favorite Divas are Maryse and Nikki Bella
Favorite Superstars are Rusev and Randy Orton
Favorite forum is WrestlingForum*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

New member.

Has 0 counted posts.

Gets a welcome to WF Maryse gif.


----------



## Smark Out.

Old member (relatively)

Has 3,915 posts

Has a GIF of Maryse stripping


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Awaiting WWE to drop the ball on AJ Styles.

Doesn't enjoy AJ vs Y2J.

Learning to break kayfabe.


----------



## Smark Out.

Likes to keep track of my posts


Likes Maryse's ass


"Graduated" from "Fearless" University


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently joined the forum.
- Isn't impressed by Reigns.
- Has made some good posts so far :clap


----------



## Smark Out.

-Been in the game since August 2014

-Apparently likes to keep track of my posts as well

-Thank you


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Closing in on 4,000 posts
- Has made a name for themself in under two years


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Got the ninja
Might have played NINJA for PS1
It had a scary ass giant crab*


----------



## Smark Out.

Loves ninjas

Has a barbed wire baseball bat sig

Post and point count is near identical


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

LNF:

- Probably liked the passing of the bat segment between Mick and Dean. :mark:
- Has recently had a name change.
- Might have played Phantasy Star Online.

Smark Out:

- Smarks out on a regular basis
- Will escape from rep purgatory soon.
- Ninja'd someone for the second time running.


----------



## Aizen

* Part of the Lynch Mob that will riot if Becky doesn't win the title. :lol

* Thinks I'll hunt Balor but I like him so he gets a pass.

* Even though I don't post in the WWE sections anymore, he's one of the thoughtful and unbiased posters I have had the chance to read. (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes weird images
- Pushing 800 posts
- Offline


----------



## Trublez

*Would probably buy some Booty-O cereal if it contained actual cereal.
Would lose his mind if New Day were in a Nintendo game.
Doesn't own a next gen console.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Eats his *WEEDIES*

*Is an awesome guy
I think he is actually StraightEdge/Clean irl
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*L*oves *N*ightly *F*aygo runs.

*L*egendary *N*ephew *F*oshizzle.

Master of the Bella buster.


----------



## CJ

*Has a large collection of pointed weapons :woah
Has a crush on Alicia Witt :thumbsup
Likes baseball :WTF2*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might keep his current avatar for a long time and attempt to break the record he had for his old one
Will likley change it when Becky is champion
Knows Becky should be champion*


----------



## CJ

*Probably shouldn't bet any money on me keeping my avi for as long as the Decker one :rileylel
Spends his weekends wrapping barb wire around bats :WTF2
Will probably get blind drunk on St Patrick's day :done*


----------



## Trublez

*Is correct about me being straightedge. 
Might like this Instagram gamer chick.
Surprisingly hasn't come up with nicknames for the people that joined his thread since his last hiatus.

Becky fan.
Loves orange or red or both lol.
Wants Becky to be victorious at Mania.*


----------



## CJ

*Very very slow
BFF :yay
Made one of his rare appearance in the celeb thread yesterday :yay*


----------



## Trublez

*Also very slow as he didn't see I already edited my post before he made the above post.
Wants more Decker gifs I'm assuming.
Attracted to Shona McGarty like any normal dude should be. :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His sig makes me stop and look every single time
- Calls other people slow 
- One of my fave people on WF

Trublez:

- NINJA!!!!!








- Has made me the slow one now
- Hasn't changed his sig in awhile *


----------



## Trublez

*Never keeps any sigs for longer than a few days.
Will probably have an Ambrose sign at Mania. :lol
Could probably afford to spare more cash than me based on how many shows she's going to.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I now have a rotating sig so I never have to choose again! :lol
- Is right about the Ambrose sign, I've already made it 
- Is only a tiny way past 5k posts*


----------



## CJ

*Really loves purple borders
Will hopefully be cheering for Becky at Mania :becky
Pronounces her name mee-gan :benson*


----------



## SonnenChael

What is doing NEEEEGAN on the wrestling forum zone?!


He's the third Styles (AJ, BJ, CJ (Styles))

Seems to watch the Warriors or doesn't dislike them

HE IS THE RED IN 100 MILLION COLO(U)RS


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*425 posts. One less post than my Birth Date 424
I have not named 3 things on him in awhile
Looking forward to Punk's UFC debut*


----------



## CJ

*Will be a special attraction at Mania :yay
Would probably like to be the ref for the triple threat
Would guarantee a Becky victory :becky*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the world will remember the Bad Lass Becky Lynch
Knows Becky and Paige would be awesome Divas Tag Team Champions
Knows there should be more titles and opportunities for main roster divas *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*22,000+ points

22,000+ posts

Come September will be on here for 10 years :hb*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has far more points than posts
- Is making a name for themselves (Y)
- One of the few people I know who watches TNA *


----------



## Smark Out.

Fangirling over Dean for 4 years.

Premium member

Loves the color purple


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*5 Profile page visits
No "About Me" section
2 rep stars already*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fellow Miz fan.

Likes the Final Fantasy games.

Is Straight Edge.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Didn't post any gifs this time
- Should know I've met Maryse's husband, but not Maryse herself lol
- Will be at 4k posts soon*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

EM:

- Flaunts Nikki's accomplishments around.
- Is approaching 4k posts.
- Tomb Raider fan :clap

AG:

- Ninja'd me 
- Has a rotating sig 
- Has met her favourite wrestler :yay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would make me jealous if they had met Maryse.

Has a badass Shield gif.

Will be attending a WWE live event in Auckland.



Ninja'd me after getting ninja'd.

Has a great CJ made sig.

Probably enjoyed seeing the Revival on Road Block.


----------



## Donnie

3,337 posts 

Marks for some amazing wrestlers 

Is a Daniel Bryan fan

EDIT NIJAD 

Has one of the best AV's on here

And one of the best Sigs 

Is a Miz fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Waves flags around on a regular basis.
- Is a proud member of team fist bump
- Knows Rusev is one of the best all round talents on the roster.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Respects the Miz for getting to the top of the industry.

Continued the Ninja theme.

Has almost been on WF for 2 years.



Ninja attacked me.

Big Becky fan.

Huge Cesaro fan.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be purchasing ninja repellent soon.
- Has made a name for themselves.
- Partially through rep, but mainly by making great posts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has surpassed merely making a name for themselves and is a part of the chatbox crew.

Owns some Becky goggles.

Is a great poster and enjoys debating opinions.


----------



## Smark Out.

Currently active user in this thread

Fantasizes getting pinned by Maryse

Is an great poster as well, like COTLM


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted before 9:30am
- Loves girls taking out wedgies
- Has already made a name for their self


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Never shared his opinion about Wrestlemania in other threads
- He's happy that The New Day has a match at Mania
- Probably watches UpUpDownDown*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thought Reigns was awesome on Raw this week
- Very exited for his match at Wrestlemania
- Sneaking up on that decade mark


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Man, does time fly, eh? Just felt like yesterday, I joined here.
- You're already 3 years in
- Would probably reach ten years in 2023.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Soon to be the "Gramps" of this thread
- Very happy where he is in life
- As well as being super awesome


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Celebrated his third year on this site back in January.

Offline right now.

One of the first posters in this thread :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Semi-regular
- Posts in here more often than he watches WWE
- Currently making a name for themself


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Increased a post by 1 today







:applause:
- Should thank him for calling me super awesome... I appreciate it
- I could also say the same thing to you *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Partying with confetti
Should look out for Sheamus
2121 posts. Wonder what the world will be like in 2121.*


----------



## CJ

*Following 999 people on twitter :wee-bey
Is kinda obsessed with barb wire baseball bats :woah
Knows I got bored & this happened :rileylol







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Visits twitter on occasion
- Smiley user
- Probably has them all memorized


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Made me a more high res and better sig pic
Is gonna watch the divas segment from Smackdown or has seen it somehow already
Ever so close to 10,000 posts

Grade A Ninja
In the Top 5 posters of this thread
Ghost*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 3-part name
- Ninja'd inadvertently
- Online


----------



## Smark Out.

3-part name as well

Favorite slogan is "IT'S A NEWDAY YES IT IS!"

Online as well


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have a party when his post count reaches 400.
- Has been knocking around on here for over 3 years.
- Might like some actual Booty O's cereal instead of just a simple T-Shirt-In-A-Box


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Vaudevillains mark :JLC3

Online

Joined nearly two years ago*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Awesome sig pic
Knows Galloway deserved it
Also knows Galloway vs Bennett would be an awesome feud *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- A fan of Drew :clap
- Evidently watches TNA.
- Has nearly as many posts as they do points.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows CJ donated some points to me
Knows Drew is prob shaking his head at poor Heath and the Outcasts
#BECKY4CHAMP*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi & sig :mckinney
Prince of Darkness
Really wants to see Becky win at Wrestlemania :becky
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

LNF:

- Now has Evie as an avi :yay
- Has a border around his avi AND his sig. :wee-bey
- Also had some points donated to him from CJ

CJ:

- Ninja'd his mobmate 
- Seems to spawn points out of nowhere to give to people. :rileylol
- Will enjoy Becky's part in the Smackdown segment :becky


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this whole page is now invaded solely by Becky Lynch fans. Then again, not sure if any of our regulars dislike her
Might have laughed at the Social Outcasts hot dog segment
Wants to see Itami vs Nakamura*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky is the most popular Diva in here :becky
His red borders almost match :lol
In approx 3 months he'll probably change his name to another character from FF :thumbsup*


----------



## J-B

The day you change your avi to something which isnt becky is the day hell freezes over :becky

Probably still lives in 4 countries at once :HA

Helped me solve the great mystery of having 2 sigs :grin2:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big fan of the two best main roster divas :becky :sasha3
- Is aware that, contrary to popular belief, they actually don't want none.
- Has cropped up as a fine poster on this board recently :clap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves the King of Swing
Great poster
Ready for the rise of THE BEST TAG TEAM IN THE WWE AMERICAN APLHA at TakeOver. Its True! Its DAMN TRUE*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Man, The Myth, the proprietor of the treehouse.

Has Evie's back, and front for that matter.

may have been to Hershey Pa.


----------



## Da Alliance

Had that Bryan gif avy I missed
Haven't voted in the GOAT Tournament thread yet
Has red name


----------



## CJ

*Trying to get people to vote in the GOAT tournament thread
Evolution fan
From the Philippines*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might like Evolution
May watch a GOAT show Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
777 in the post count!







. *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- EVIE IN AV!!!!! :mark:
- Still has one of the best sigs on WF right now
- Is from Asuka City*


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Fan of the guy who should be WWE Champion right now
- Has a like/post ratio most could only dream of.
- Is apparently "fangirling".


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May have seen the Bayley vs Sasha Mortal Kombat X where Bayley entered to Steve Blackman's theme
Is prob not be named Steve
Knows it sucks Bryan never got to enter to THE FINAL COUNTDOWN in WWE.*


----------



## CJ

*Biggest Final Fantasy fan on WF :mckinney
Keeps all his barb wire bats in a secret compartment in his tree house :hmm
Always on his twittah machine 








*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

All whored out on Rep.

Doesn't have a full name, just initials.

Loves using images/smilies/gifs in this thread.










Should totally check the gif thread...


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Must have an entire folder just of Maryse gifs
- Has three divas involved in his username/sig/av
- Is a graduate of Fearless University*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Common favorites
- Would love to see Ambrose slay Brock Lesnar 
- Proud that Mick Foley endorsed Dean Ambrose
- Bonus: I love her photo on her control panel... looking beautiful with that duckface *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Excited to see Nakamura in the WWE.

Metalhead.

Has 30 friends on WF.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Misses this GOAT theme




Remembers the night Maryse got drafted to RAW








Would have preferred Maryse unifying the titles to McCool*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is Ready, Willing and Gable 
- Likely looking forward to Asuka v Bayley in Dallas :mark:
- Loves Tekken


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is also ready, willing and Gable.

Knows its a New Day...yes it is.

Might hear Ortons "voices".


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Nice avatar










Graduated from Fearless University :woo

Would love to have a triple threat with Maryse & Nikki Bella*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoyed seeing Galloway win the TNA Title.

Wisely doesn't watch WWE.

Might have attended my Fearless University Graduation Ceremony...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know I couldn't make it :mj2

Almost at 4,000 posts :woo :woo :woo

Knows that it sucks that Rusev is gonna be stuck in a tag match at WM with the LON.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably knows that Drew is one of a number of guys the WWE fucked over.
- Has excellent taste in talent.
- Will, like many, be very sad to see Sting hang up his boots.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows the WWE has fucked over a lot of potentially great talents.

Probably hopes Cesaro gets that big push one day.

Would Bex Plex their own mum for Becky's approval.


----------



## J-B

Appreciates The Miz's work from over the years :applause

Though is probably envious of who he's married to :reigns2

All round great poster


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## Steve Black Man

Sig is fun to watch.

A friend to many here.

Appreciates strong women.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a 10/10 Nikki sig

Doesn't watch WWE anymore 

Just got some rep from me :saul

@Steve Black Man:

Ninja'd me

Has reached 1,000 posts

Marks for the New Day*


----------



## Steve Black Man

Was ninja'd by someone who was also ninja'd.

Is about to receive some rep from me.

Points for Sonic avi.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Just got some rep for me









Joined in November 2015.

Lives in Vancouver, Canada*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably looking forward to The Rock appearing at Wrestlemania.

Might even watch some WWE for that.

But shouldn't watch any other WWE.


----------



## CJ

*Likes using gifs almost as much as me








Still getting pinned by Maryse
Misses Nikki :nikki*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Eva Maryse:

*- New Friend Added!!!:thumbsup
- Waiting for Nikki Bella 
- Fearless, indeed!*

CJ:
*
- Ninja'd me :mj2:
- Emoticon pro!
- Was trying to find the emoticons that I want but you beat me commenting on Eva Maryse. Should become a pro like you. By the way, what's the easy extension for the lady with 2 thumbs up?*


----------



## CJ

*Knows the Charlotte thumbs up gif ain't official








Likes to headbang in Van City
Frequently ninja'd like everyone else around here :sadpanda*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably slightly conflicted in the use of a Charlotte gif :lol
- Has another sweet Becky avi :becky
- Will definitely have 10k posts by Payback.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes 3MB.. I mean Social Outcasts BABY!
:clap for Gable and Jordan
:clap for the New Day*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently changed their name to another FF character :yay
- Is thoroughly looking forward to Takeover: Dallas
- One of the nicest people around here.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Same goes for you, very nice, pal!
- Respects both old and new wrestlers
- Even though, Roman Reigns isn't in his favorite list but at least, he doesn't go knee-deep hatred towards unlike many here.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Cool poster (Y)

Is probably looking forward to seeing Triple H's WM entrance this year

Should know that I am kinda interested in that myself*


----------



## CJ

*His list of favorites got so large he had to get rid of it :sadpanda
Happy Gawker lost to Hogan :vince$
Should check out the Becky segment from SD :becky*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'll check that segment out









Also happy that Hogan :buried Gawker

Has an amazing 60,000 points :surprise:*


----------



## CJ

*Should probably check it out somewhere other than youtube, since they cut her best line :no:
Really loves that Noble smilie :rileyclap
Doesn't regret giving up on WWE
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has probably seen every Becky segment or match ever.

But wouldn't surrender that information.

Still the gif king...for now


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I want to get pinned by Maryse too
-







Happy birthday
- Praying that Charlotte won't break Nikki's reign as Diva's Champion*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*New sig
New colors
Same Architect*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Appreciates the colors
- Red is the color of blood
- Just like his text*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Updated his avatar and signature.

Has highlighted his favourite and least favourite wrestlers ever.

Has posts worth reading.


----------



## Chrome

Maryse ASS in his avy
Maryse ASS in his sig
Wants a piece of Maryse's ASS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

LU in his avatar and sig.

Wants some of that sweet LU...

Even resides in LU's Temple.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves the Maryse booty
Wants to be pinned like that
Likes good wrestlers *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a lot of friends
- A member of a few groups
- Was up at 7 am on a Saturday


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Got repped
Prefers Ryu over Ken probably
Likely knows this awesome music




*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

MTG:
- Likely owns a trombone.
- Is currently offline.
- Apparently lives inside New Day.

LNF:

- Part time ninja.
- Full time Evie lover.
- Has 45 friends on this here site.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Online
- 7 in the afternoon where they are


----------



## Oakesy

COTLM

Is online
Is one of my 4 friends
Would :mark: if Becky won at Mania.

MTG

Is a ninja
Only named 2 things :lol
Likes Jigglypuff


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Likes Becky
- Likes Sami Zayn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still has the epic Becky avy
It has a red border. The Red Border Revolution/rBr lives on!
Excited for Sami at Mania

Mr Ninja
Might have a Nintendo, Super Nintendo, and/or N64 still.
Should Know I still LOVE the Gamecube startup music*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also ninja'd
- New avy I think
- No longer has a vid in their sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Slightly off with the time over here right now.
- Doesn't give away his timezone easily.
- Pretty shy, but finds comfort in this thread :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoying their Saturday
- Exactly 3,400 posts
- Still online


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thoroughly chilled dude. 
- Is like CJ in that he is essentially never seen arguing with anyone.
- A lynchpin of this thread.


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Might be playing Pokémon right now.
- Has been here since January 2013, but has only made 390 posts.
- All about dat Smash Bros.

edit:

- Ninja'd me.
- Becky fan.
- One of the few people that posts in the WWE section that seems to have a brain


----------



## CJ

*Lives in the same city as Simon :hmm
New Day fan :Oooh
Named after The Lethal Weapon*


----------



## Smark Out.

*Obviously wants Becky to become new Diva's champ

Loves gingers and redheads

One of the most popular members on WF*


----------



## Trublez

*Online.
Has an avy of Becky from Smackdown I'm assuming.
Knows I've been "quiet" around these parts in the last few days.*


----------



## CJ

*Apparently hasn't seen Becky on SD :WTF2
As both a Becky & Sasha fan he really needs to check that out :benson
Has been busy offline making Decker gifs :rileyclap*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loved seeing Becky rock the jeans
Loves his orange text and his fortune of points
Also likes sharing which it totally rad *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Dean needs to join Foley in the real blood revolution.

his points and his posts are nearly equal.

The crimson king of the red colored text.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows CJ did the points on purpose I believe 
Still repping the rBr
Rep Whore Revolution with CJ and I*


----------



## Aizen

* GOAT sig - Cactus Jack and Moxley a match I'd have loved to see. :done


* Wants Emma to be the leader of a faction along with Kay and Royce.


* Evie.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A rare site in this thread! Like a shiny Pokemon
PWA
Knows Ambrose will tear the skin off Lesnar's face and tear bacon off Heyman's ass as well*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hopes that if Brie & Lana meet in a match that Brie kicks the ponytail right off Lana's head :lol
- Is also likely rooting for Dean at Mania, going by the sig
- Like me, wishes Evie will get signed to NXT someday!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

her first name starts with M.

has spent more time in the air than Neville.

will soon make a trip to Texas.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a sig that gets CJ all worked up :lol
- One of the finest posters on the forum.
- Probably donated a lot of his points.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would Bexplex for food if they were broke.

Probably wants to see Harper leave the Wyatt Family where he's being wasted.

Enjoys the Social Outcasts antics.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would probably swim to America to be pinned by Maryse.
- Would prefer Rusev to be going for a singles title instead of competing in a stupid handicap match for the tag belts.
- Knows Miz is a great heel.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a Playstation guy.

Knows Cody Rhodes could be so much more than what WWE use him for.

Understands the Reigns hate really well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Almost 20,000 points
Realizes the potential of Cody Rhodes
Might want another brand split and WHC*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Either has a new avy or I'm not that observant
- Has respect for Mick Foley
- Points and posts are both in the 22,000's


----------



## CJ

*10 posts away from 400
Will probably spend the rest of year under 400 posts :rileylel
Good natured individual *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has the most points on this hallowed forum.

likes bacon almost as much as a certain Kentucky woman.

watches a lot of tv.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- Will take some degree of satisfaction from Mitrovic's goal.
- Knows Becky is a total package. :becky
- Once got into an argument regarding a sig :lol

SHIV:

- Fights on the frontlines.
- Owns a shiv with an Apple logo on it.
- Been a little quiet on here recently.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninjad
- It may be daylight savings time where they are
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Knows that daylight savings doesn't come into effect until next week :benson
Always quick to point out when people get ninja'd
Usually the one doing the ninja'ing :rileylol
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows where I am daylight savings has already happened
- Ninjas people from time to time
- Probably experiencing some weird weather right now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Part time weatherman.
- Full time wrestling fan.
- Believes in the power of positivity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is the Chief of the Lynch Mob. I am unsure if there are any higher available ranks,

lives in some mythical country named England.

has three of my favorites in his sig.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to extend 2nd Amendment rights to pandas :yay
Knows redheads do it better








Probably a fan of the NCR
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- All Becky, all day!
- Probably really liked Becky's promo on SD
- Will eventually hit 10k posts*


----------



## William Murderface

Ambrose fan
From New Zealand
Is probably excited for WM 32


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sports fan
The artist formerly known as IYF
His brother (I believe) is Obfuscation*


----------



## Aizen

* Can talk with the gods ルナフレーナ・ノックス・フルーレ



* Rise Against (Y)


* Knows a full Moxley would be a dangerous threat to Lesnar


----------



## Kenny

- joined in 2013
- getting ignored by scott steiner
- may enjoy wrestling


----------



## Da Alliance

Joined in 2004
Hasn't voted yet in the GOAT tournament thread
From Australia


----------



## Punkhead

Likes Jared Leto as the new Joker.

One of the regulars in this thread.

Likes mysteries. Evolution is one, afterall.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Huge Hayley Williams fan.

Believes headbanging is as important as water.

Would bang heads with Hayley...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Proud Fearless U Graduate
Waiting for Nikki Bella's comeback, as am I.
Always Maryse or Nikki in the sig and avy*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Their watch constantly says Veda time.










Though they live in Asuka City.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a lovely new Maryse avi.
- Also part of the border crew, apparently. 
- Will have 4k posts by Mania.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sneakily has a white border on their sig...might be a sleeper cell of the border crew.










And is also in the chatbox crew.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has rumbled my well hidden secret.
- Will also be in the chatbox crew soon.
- Likely has a collection of Miz and Maryse gifs.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- His sig is superb
- He credits CJ for its superbitry
- As well as also for making it


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also has a superb sig.
- The creator of this sig is unknown however.
- Might own a toy unicorn.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of The Miz
- As well as Barrett
- And misses Daniel Bryan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to see New Day's special entrance at Mania
Prob watches UpUpDwnDwn
Eats Booty..........O's cereal!*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi/sig :WTF2
Also moved house :surprise:
Wishes he had unlimited rep







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A rep whore along with LNF
- Most likely made that gif
- Online


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- Reps Becky, a lot.
- Has broken the 60k mark in points again.
- Must be glad that Jericho is sticking around these days.

MTG:

- Pro ninja.
- Might own, or did own, a WiiFit.
- Resides inside New Day's theme song, somehow.


----------



## CJ

*Can't wait until Cesaro returns :cesaro
Finds Saxton less annoying than Cole & JBL
Chief of the Lynch Mob







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Chief of Swinging Bexplexes
Victim of the greatest ninja of our time Dr Mario
Waiting for Itami's return

Second greatest Ninja
#1 Gif master
Nicest rich person ever*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- One of my friends on this here forum. :fuckyeah
- Actually has a multicoloured border around his avi.
- Probably enjoying Linfield's season a bit more than Newcastle's.

LNF:

- Caused ninjaception by ninjaing me after being ninja'd himself.
- Might well be into Norse mythology
- Evidently a fan of Veda Scott. (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Knows Newcastle probably wouldn't cut it in the NI premiership either :no:
Gets ninja'd almost as much as LNF & Trublez :rileylel
Knows Becky loves Pokemon







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Laughs at people's pain
Has a new fav gif to use
Beckychu*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- He has a new avy
- He has a new sig
- He has a new location


----------



## SonnenChael

- same old
- same old
- still same gold


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has had an A++ before on a paper
Gave Cena his own AA through a desk
May have played all the MegaMans*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't noticed his ninja'ing
- Post and point count are similar
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Nearly ninja'd me, but I hit preview :jericho2
May approve of this gif








Likes to tell people in different time zones what time it is








*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Difficult to ninja
- Will be ninja'd one of these days
- Now knows I do approve of that gif


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still the Ultimo Ninja
Has more games than Ultimo Dragon has titles
Plays dat invisible game*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a new location I can't even understand :lol
- Got rid of Evie from his av :no:
- Is a rep whore *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Can't wait to see Dean fight Brock in person at Mania 32 :woo

One of my favorite posters on this forum :benson

Knows Dean deserved a better opponent than Braun Strowman :no:*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Drew Galloway in his sig, YES! (I love me some Drew, I've met him twice lol...)
- Will get some rep from me when I can
- Also one of my fave people on WF :JLC3*


----------



## Kenny

- is excited for ambrose/lesnar
- is excited for her meet and greets
- is going to wrestlemania! (can you let me know how much that would cost, i might consider it in the future)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*AssLover
Excellent sig and great taste in TV
Like me wishes DDP were used better in WWE*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has left Asuka City.

But is still on Veda Time.

Has an avatar made by CJ himself.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 posts from 4,000
- Their points drastically outweigh their posts
- Has mad a name for their self in a short amount of time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might know the secret to getting points is finding any excuse to post Maryse gifs.










Got negged by Trublez accidentally...Got repped by me though.

Is very shy, but a great poster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would "do the job" for Maryse.

has now graduated from Fearless U.

4,000 posts even. 1/25 to 100,000 :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might have listened to Amity Afflictions cover of Lana Del Rays "Summertime Sadness" out of curiosity.

Marks for a man known as Lloyd Boner...

So would have been quite disappointed when he had to recently retire.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Quickly made my post outdated
- Finally graduated
- Has beaten GTA5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is constantly enjoying a New Day.

Is friends with some fantastic posters here on WF.

Exclusively posts in this thread as of late.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fourth post on this page
- Reminds me of me from a few years ago
- Though they're a lot better than me at posting


----------



## CJ

*Still on the long road to 400 posts
Has a sig filled with iconic video game characters
Hides in the shadows waiting to ninja people :side:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- On the comparatively short road to 10k posts.
- Probably missing his BFF from this thread :awshucks
- Calmly waiting for Becky to rip Charlotte's arm off at Mania.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Offline
- Thinks WWE dropped the ball already with Zayne/Owens
- I kinda agree


----------



## CJ

*Agrees with Chief :yay
Good at studying :thumbsup
Saves all his posts for this thread (Y)*


Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Probably missing his BFF from this thread :awshucks


:sadpanda
@Trublez


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Misses Trublez
- The smiley they used is not working
- Is online


----------



## CJ

*Has trouble viewing WF smilies :sadpanda
Also misses @Trublez
Spelled my BFF's name wrong :MAD*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*His BFF is a Wolf
Yet he likes Pandas more
Wants to see Charlotte's arm get torn off at Mania
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Veda betta than Chedda.

Is on Veda time. Perhaps because she makes him "spring forward"

Would like to eat in a cafeteria with a lunchlady.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed their avy
- Unfortunately changed their sig
- Neither of them are bad though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has an ever rotating avi

should know my old sig shall return...someday.

is a grade A poster in this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Probably owns several knife sharpeners :woah
Regular in the Celeb thread :JLC3
Big baseball fan
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Classic Juventud fan

the Force is strong in his recent reps.

Sad that Becky doesn't do her best friends anymore.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*ONE Uncle
ONE SHIV
ONE Team 



*


----------



## J-B

Has way too many posts which i agree with :clap

WF vet

Awesome taste in video games :grin2:


----------



## CJ

*Ivelisse fan :yay :thumbsup
Lost somewhere in England 
Named after a Pokemon







*


----------



## Da Alliance

Leanna Decker!!!
Hasn't voted in the GOAT tournament thread yet
Orange font


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a GOAT Tourney
Wants HHH to level Reigns with a sledgehammer at Mania
Misses Batista in WWE*


----------



## CJ

*All about that Veda
Massive Final Fantasy fan
Loves red borders :woo
*


----------



## Trublez

*New sig.
New avy too.
Clearly misses me. *


----------



## Kenny

- nice sig
- nice avatar
- joined in 2013


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May have been caught wanking like George :O
Goes to restaurants with his buddies and talks about random stuff
Understands shrinkage 
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Veda time, all the time! :mckinney

Hailing from Tenebrae, Empire of Niflheim.

Offline right now.*


----------



## Kenny

- fan of various wrestling promotions
- may be a mark for galloway
- aces and eights fan


----------



## J-B

CJ said:


> *Ivelisse fan :yay :thumbsup
> Lost somewhere in England
> Named after a Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Becky picture though!!! :millhouse


- mesmerising avatar 

- From the land down under

- member for 12 years


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has an av that combines two awesome things - wrestling & Pokemon!
- Funny gif in sig
- Hit 600 posts recently*


----------



## Kenny

- ambrose lover
- shield lover
- gets to meet roman soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Aussie assman.

Has been on WF for 12 years. 

Woild probably like to see Angle have one last run in WWE and then retire.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dat sig
- Love being pinned by Maryse
- He has invited her for dinner, at least, once!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Just got offline
- Has posts worth reading


----------



## CJ

*King of ninja's :bow
Massive fan of New Day :Oooh
Has a favorite thread :yay
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Certified Juggalo

Favorite stable was The Oddities

May change his name to Violent CJ.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Shivs people on the odd occasion.
- Used to not shiv, however.
- Has stayed loyal to team DarkLady. :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Will be loyal to Becky until the end
- Rooting for her to win a Wrestlemania
- It's around 8-9pm where they are


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dr Mario, king of the ninjas 2016 winner
Will manage to Ninja me again at some point today or this week
Might be into Fire Emblem
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- We just became friends
- Now knows I've never played a Fire Emblem game
- I don't recognize the girl in their avy/sig


----------



## CJ

*Always knows what time it is :benson
Asking Steiner for wrestling advice
Self confessed shy guy







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Know it's important to always know what time it is
- I constantly confuse them with The Shiv
- Is so close to 10,000 posts


----------



## CJ

*Not a Becky fan :sadpanda
Easily confused
Will some day make it to 400 posts :fingerscrossed*


----------



## J-B

certified member of the #BeckyClub :Vince

Nearing 10k posts 

Getting those steam punk goggles ready for next sunday :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

epic sig.

on point appreciation for Becky.

has #KO Mania.


----------



## J-B

Shiv enthusiast :hmm

Team Darklady 

Over 27k posts :cenaooh


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi :becky
Regular in the Becky Lynch mega thread :JLC3
Looking forward to a bexcellent Wrestlemania :becky
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has forsaken the *rbr*

changes his avi frequently

is the subject of my last post in this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Knows the RBR envolved into the OBR :benson
Has many many WF friends :whoo
Loves to kick ass & eat blueberry muffins, & he's all out of muffins :surprise:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ready for Becky to be champ
Knows Becky owns the mic
Knows we need women's tag titles too
*


----------



## Kenny

- is a fan of DDP :mark:
- possibly hates charlotte as much as me (pls)
- becky fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ass
Bewbs
Trips*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to invade Veda.

Joined here when Bush was President.

keeping the *rbr* fire burning a bright shade of *red.* :banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not Uncle Cracker
Knows I always thought Uncle Cracker was Kid Rock in the X-Factor theme
Gonna be at 30,000 posts this year.*


----------



## Kenny

- special attraction at mania
- nice sig
- nice avy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is also a special attraction at Mania with a hella nice sig and avy
Knows the real Mania needs a special attraction again since The Streak is gone. Bring back MITB! Ditch ALL Gimmick Match based PPVs as well!
Not Johnny, Mitch, Nicky, or Mikey.
*


----------



## Kenny

- knows now i have to spread rep before repping them again
- knows this years mania is gonna bomb
- might still have hope for wwe


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that underboob is life.

Would take up DDP Yoga.

Would perve on the chicks there.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loves Maryse's ass

Marks for Alberto Del Rio

But we already knew that.







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Del Rio gifs stashed away for potential use (or probably Googled it? lol)
- Has all legends in his fave wrestlers list
- DREW GALLOWAY :mark:*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a nice series of rotating gifs

Knows all of the gifs I used are stored away

Fangirls for the absolute madman! :ambrose2*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoys seeing people WWE dropped the ball on get used right in TNA.

Is making a name for themselves.

Still carrying Scott Steiners bags.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Recently got some gifs made for his sig
- Is obsessed with Maryse right now
- Probably would have liked to have seen Maryse vs Nikki*


----------



## Kenny

- is a LUNATIC FRINGE (seriously wtf is that)
- fangirls for THE SHIELD
- might know i dont like roman


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has HHH guarding some underboob.










Is going to watch Zayn v Swagger soon.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Awesome Aussie
Knows Miz is also Awesome
Pink Border is excellent*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Averages almost 6 posts a day.










Is interested by broadcasting.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an infinite number of gifs with Maryse pinning people.
- Might like Maryse to do their hair.
- Unsurprisingly surpassed 4k posts long before i initially said they would.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is getting closer to 4k posts themselves.

Beleives in Bayley becoming a star on the Main Roster.

Would possibly let Becky ride them into battle...


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Became more active
- Passed 4,000 posts
- Been here about a year less than I


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, the first person to write something in this thread every morning.
- Likes reading my posts
- Got A's in school and colleges*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Put more emphasis on RVD hate
Supports his fav music
Almost 10 year vet*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is a 10 year vet
- Will be their 11th in a few months
- Recently surpassed 23,000 points


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves dat Nintendo Life
Knows Wario is the bomb and now knows the first prize I ever won by myself from a crane game was a stuffed Wario
Ready to see New Day's epic Mania entrance*


----------



## CJ

*Only person I've seen with a Vida sig & avi :mckinney
Has probably already decided on which Final Fantasy he'll change his name to next
Looking forward to the Diva's triple threat at Mania as much as me :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks I'm not a fan of Becky
- Now knows I think she's alright
- Also knows I don't dislike anybody on the roster


----------



## CJ

*Probably not watching the Northern Ireland v Wales friendly :benson
Probably owns a Wii U
If Booty O's were a real breakfast cereal, he'd probably eat it every day :Oooh*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Ranting Becky.

• Also wants Booty O's.

• Has a user title that doesn't make sense now.


----------



## CJ

*Apparently has a smilie dedicated to him :sk
Likes making gifs/sigs :thumbsup
Loves bullet points :gun:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

his real name may be Chauncey Junior. :nah

Perhaps a fan of Cherries Jubilee.

likes bacon mucho.


----------



## CJ

Big *T*aylor *S*wift fan
Loves *T*acos & *S*opes
Wants to become the King of California & annex Nevada :WTF2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I will annex the south of Deckerville first. :curry2

did not like Kalf on Vikings.

Should know I loved Ivar and his hatchet scene. :sodone


----------



## CJ

*Supports 2nd amendment rights for pandas :gun:
Knows Deckerville will never surrender :fact
Knows I marked the fuck out when I saw this :mark:







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Killer Frost :banderas

may like Zoom more than Barry.

wants to oil Decker's guns.


----------



## CJ

*Knows albino chicks are kinda fit :lol
Gives each of his shivs a unique name :woah
Would abdicate & surrender to General Bex







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows I would def plant my surrender flag on her mound of victory. kada

knows that Becky is looking better all the time.

Bet on Charlotte at Churchill Downs.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*NO LIKEY CHARLIE FLAIR
LIKEY SHIVY PEOPLE IN THROAT. 
Can get a good look at a T-Bone steak by sticking his head up a bull's ass but wouldn't you rather take the butcher's word for it?
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Repped me and I thank you!
- Red is his color
- Made me a fan of Girls' Generation*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Now likes Girls' Generation (Y)
- Changed his sig, including making the faves/least faves list colourful!
- Bolded Roman & Dean, meaning he likes them more than others? *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has to be super excited beyond belief for the Mania trip
Leads an epic wrasslelife
Would possibly faint if Rollins music hit at Mania*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has been to a WWE and an NXT show this year.

Knows that Mania sells because its Mania.

All whored out on rep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

did the job for Maryse.

Would tag in for Miz in the bedroom.

approaching 20,000 points.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives on the front lines.

Apparently does Shiv thesedays.

Knows WWE is lacking without Cena.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with a comment about panda biscuits yesterday 
- Likes guns and shivs
- Is almost to 27,600 posts*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

No sold getting Ninja'd.

Would sell for Ambrose though.

But would never sell any of their Ambrose merch.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I didn't even notice I got ninja'ed :shocked:
- Will likely change that gif of Maryse in his sig soon
-







*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably paid a lot for their Mania trip.

Is going to meet Roman Reigns.

Infringed on my gimmick of posting Maryse gifs, but I dont mind.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will consider trademarking gimmicks from now on.
- Will Machka for food.
- Approaching the 2 year mark on the forum.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Chieftan Charisma
Great wrestlers performing great throws in his sig
Exactly 3500 posts at this very moment*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Whipping out the Christian puns.
- Becky would approve. :becky
- Might be a fan of Norse mythology.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is likely supporting Dean in his Mania match
- Can't wait for Cesaro to return finally
-







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be there in person to see Dean compete at Mania.
- Has a relatively new Dean avi.
- Also happens to be part of the border avi group. :lol


----------



## Kenny

- might know im a big fan of ambrose
- looking forward to mania coz of ambrose
- likes reigns WHYYY)

fuck sake

- ninjad me
- BECKY MARK
- possibly hates charlotte like me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Emoticon overload!!!!
- I'd wish Maryse would pin me like that.
- If she'd wrestle me at Wrestlemania every year, my win-loss record would be 0-69*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wisely wants to keep metal alive.

And wisely would put Maryse over at Wrestlemania.

Also he wisely knows Sheamus is great.

Bonus: Is clearly a wise man.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sig of a match CM Chrome would approve of
Graduated from Fearless University AKA FU. Which is much better than AA :cena 
Good to see them more often on here again
*


----------



## CJ

*Still rocking Veda
Loves the color red so much that he's gonna paint his tree house red
Counting down the days to Bexamania :becky*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has the GOAT Becky pic as his avi.
- Might actually make it to 10k posts for Mania. :fingerscrossed
- Hopes Becky turns Dallas into Bexplex City :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to swing with Becky. :yes

has been alive since the Dark Ages.

perhaps the premiere Becky poster on this site.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that i do my utmost to represent the mob. :becky
- Highly regarded by nearly everyone on this site.
- Billy Joel fan. (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Knows Norn Iron were robbed in that friendly against Wales :no:
Friendly chap from Jolly Old England
Lives by this mantra "Lynch is love, Lynch is life" :becky







*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows for a fact that Becky deserves to be Divas Champion right now more than ever
Would prob like a brand split because two women's titles would mean more opportunity for everyone we love
Fav dong is DISARM by Smashing Pumpkins 

*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Moon.

• Night.

• Flower.

:CENA


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Doesn't seem very impressed by Superman v Batman.

Knows Ric Flair is a drunk.

Recently changed their name.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't mind that I stole their gimmick of posting Maryse gifs 
- So will prob not mind if I post a different gif this time...
-







*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has posted epic Nikki and Maryse gifs for me.

Is probably the biggest and sanest Ambrose fan around.

Might be watching some of the Super Rugby today.


----------



## Kenny

- might be jealous of miz
- loves eve maryse
- might not be looking forward to mania


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Randomly has Triple H in his sig
- Here, have some jiggling boobs:
-







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has started going with gifs instead of text.
- Will likely mark when the Shield inevitably reforms again.
- Is WF's biggest Dean fan. :ambrose


----------



## Kenny

- has a lot of good favourites
- hopes becky wins at mania
- huge becky mark


----------



## Punkhead

Account older than some members here apparently.

Used to be a king.

Will never walk alone.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Consistently leaves me some nice rep.
- Probably runs to the hills on a regular basis.
- Laughs at the WWE's overuse of the word 'legend'


----------



## Oneiros

- I am a fan of every person on his mark list (not even 1 exception).
- Both his favourite diva and superstar are the same as mine.
- Is probably more excited to see NXT Takeover: Dallas than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here just over 2 years
- Portuguese
- A rare site in this thread


----------



## CJ

*Really loves this thread :mckinney
Hasn't made it into the 1000 posts club in here yet :sadpanda
Has trouble seeing some WF smilies
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Becky Lynch looks like she's arguing with herself on CJ's signature
- His Lynch's avatar looks great with that hat.
- No longer posts Leanna Decker photos. *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might want Deadman to win HIAC even though Teddy Long always makes him face Deadman himself
Wants to face Rollins in an Architect vs Architect match or The Shield vs The Chipmunks
Knows he and his pals the chipmunks make too many movies now
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has over 1k followers on Twitter.
- Only appears at Wrestlemania, according to sources.
- Enjoys spending time with friends and family :applause


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we are drawing ever closer to the special attraction at Mania which is actually 2 days before Mania. NXT TakeOver!
Knows the greatness of the Lone Wolf Baron Corbin and that he is one of the only "cool" big men like Nash is
Wishes Outcasts had a tag title shot

*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Appreciates Baron Corbin (I'm slowly becoming a fan). At least, he looks different.
- Sig made by CJ
- Loves his family and friends... respect!*


----------



## Punkhead

Loves Metal \m/

Not sure what planet he is on.

Wants to keep metal alive by supporting new bands.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hayley Williams lover.
- Favourite game is GTA: San Andreas :fuckyeah
- Has 63 friends on WF.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a lot more friends than I
- A few of them are mutual
- It's almost 8pm where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Overshot my time by an hour.
- Deserves a lot more friends. 
- Post count is still unmoved.


----------



## CJ

*Will probably riot if Becky doesn't win at Mania :becky
May need some lessons on rioting from the Northern Irish members of the Lynch Mob :rileylol
Unelected Chief of the Lynch Mob :surprise:
*



Sim♥nMetaL♥ver;58354409 said:


> *No longer posts Leanna Decker photos. *


:confused



Spoiler: Just this week...



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58357009-post29801.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58342121-post29750.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58259801-post29561.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58252457-post29547.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58251953-post29544.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58251241-post29542.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58212577-post29511.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58185521-post29465.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58163553-post29435.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/58143169-post29401.html


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost 5 years old
- Still into LEANNA DECKER
- Hasn't past the 10,000 mark yet


----------



## William Murderface

Likes Donkey Kong
Has 390 posts
Really enjoys a Nintendo game console


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of Barrett
- Been here for 10 years
- Yet only has 21 points


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Barrett.

infrequent, but good poster.

Should become a tutor as he is so adept at making grades.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Once lied and said he Did not SHIV
Knows the panda makes me think of another gun toting animal Pinstripe Potoroo from Crash Bandicoot








Always on the frontline ready to protect the treehouse from the invasion of the marsupials*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has built a summer treehouse at Tenebrae

Likely Needs Faygo to help him get through an episode of RAW.

Will miss Brie once she's gone.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Brie will forever be underrated and hated by countless smarks just like Nikki and that is what is truly sad to me
Wants to see Panda vs Pinstripe at Mania now
Knows Crash Bandicoot is much cooler than Nathan Drake :fact*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a Mania special attraction and would easily get on the card for this year's, considering the amount of injuries :lol
- Finding a gif to post for you is easy 
-







*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Trying to become the Gif Queen.

Is known globally as "the Ambrose Girl".

Leaves for Mania in 3 days.

Sad Bonus: Might not be able to get me that Maryse autograph if Miz is injured and not there.

Happy Bonus:


----------



## Trublez

*Pink border.
His current avy was once his sig (well sort of).
Lives far far away from me.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hasn't been seen much recently.
- Has just over 5k posts.
- Knows Vinny Mac is a hypocrite.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I haven't been as active lately. :crying:
Probably waiting for people to turn on Sasha when she inevitably wins the divas title at Mania.
Probably wishes New Day will be a little more serious in their feud with those Jobbers that are in some kind of League.* :wink2:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Who's that?
- Did you dump Carol Seleme for someone else?
- LE GASP!!!
- Bonus: Congratz on reaching 5006 posts!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Now has a multi coloured sig.
- Is perhaps bolding the guys he loves/hates more?
- Supports new metal bands :clap


----------



## Trublez

*Online.
Now has more points than me.
Is absolutely astonished how badly the WWE fucked up the IC Title match for Mania.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has replaced Carol Seleme with Shona McGarty :surprise:
- Still part of the border crew.
- CJ's de facto BFF.


----------



## Chrome

Waited a year to start posting
Hopes Becky wins at Mania
Probably one of the best WWE section posters atm


----------



## Trublez

*Haven't spoken to him in ages.
Watches LU.
Likes playing around in Photoshop.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- No longer posts pics of Carol Seleme
- I still think he likes Brazilian girls the most
- Perhaps, fan of Brazil when it comes to international soccer*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That RVD pic looks like an awesome abstract art that I do appreciate.
- Knows my favorite feud ever is Undertaker vs. Mankind
- Perhaps, likes seeing RVD getting destroyed like I do.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I actually like RVD but hes not a fav of mine
Knows best ECW Original is Raven to me
Celtic Warrior pride*


----------



## CJ

*Owner of the worlds best tree house
Loves red borders, but knows his is actually a shade of pink 
Hopefully having a good Easter :mckinney
*


----------



## Trublez

*On the road to 10,000 posts.
Didn't post his accent in that voice thread a few months back for some "strange" reason. 
Used to have less posts than me at one point.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I'm glad to see them back
- They were gone for a while
- Has made a grand return


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Always passes with flying colors
Sets High scores and speedruns 
May subscribe to DidYouKnowGaming
*


----------



## Kenny

- special attraction at mania
- wants becky to win the title
- might also think this mania is underwhelming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THE KING!

Breast Man.

Ass Man.

Nice Man.


----------



## Trublez

*Has a red username as well as a red border. :hmm
He shivs but he also shoots. :jericho2
Joined a few months after me.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still wouldn't give me an answer on who's the new lady! 
- Well, since Carol Seleme is now available :book:Tripslick
- Added a post roud:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that Trublez' new girl is Shona McGarty.
- Definitely up for the 'biggest metalhead' award.
- Likely happy to see Sheamus involved at Mania.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been around since the dark ages
- A member of the N3T crew
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Will one day make it to 400 posts :yay
Loves video but not as much as he loves this thread
Always knows what time it is*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows a large portion of WF and wrestling fans alike are backing Becky to win at Mania and it should happen
Dat Boy Genius like Jimmy Neutron
Will be our president even though he is not from here. First Land of No Surrender born President of the US!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone Bex mode for the time being :mark:
- All round awesome poster.
- Fan of 'Murican Football.


----------



## CJ

*Knows Norn Iron just scored :woo
One of the best posters on the site :bow
Wishes he was going to Bexamania :becky*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows both tag matches for Mania are god awful
Road to Bexamania and the road to 10,000 posts
Road to 5 years on WF*


----------



## CJ

*Didn't use my gif :sadpanda
Knows for the first year & a half I wasn't even active :lol
Has joined the Lynch Mob for Mania season :mark: :becky :mark:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I used the first I saw but still appreciate his work too 
Knows I still need to order the new Becky shirt when I get paid again
Prob already has ordered it*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recognizes the awesomeness of the 100% Bad Lass shirt :becky
- Probably looking forward to NXT Takeover roughly 321 times more than Mania.
- Might be excited about the FFXV reveal.


----------



## CJ

*New Day fan :Oooh
Not a member of the UCOWF
Knows Roy Carroll is pretty good at saving penalties :yay*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is now about Becky
- Almost confused them with Shiv
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Apparently easily confused :lol
Needs to explain the SHIV confusion :aries2
Would have had a hard time telling the different when Trublez was using my avi :chlol
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

confused with *THE SHIV*

likes a good lass licking

fan of norn porn.


----------



## CJ

*Changed his sig, but kept the fullstop :WTF2
Refers to himself in the third person :rileylel
Knows Norn Iron won :yay
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

forgot to capitalize *the* in *THE SHIV* in his prior post.

wants to come to a fullstop in Becky.

keeper of Norn wood.


----------



## CJ

*Knows I don't actually refer to him as "THE" SHIV, so no capitalization was necessary :benson
Has joined Team Tribbing :surprise:
Knows LOT has been kinda weak so far :sadpanda
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hates Hawkgirl.

wants to play slip n slide with a certain Kentucky girl.

missed out on this exclusive footage from the new treehouse on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's "THE SHIV" to you
- Just got offline
- Or just invisible


----------



## CJ

*Celebrated St Paddy's with two of my favorite redheads :MAD
Owns the world's largest collection of shivs :woah
Ditched the pandas for a wonder woman gif :summer2
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Hasn't edited their post yet
- Will do so soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd CJ.

legendary poster in this thread.

his location is all in CAPS.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives on The Frontlines

Representing Team Tribbing

Top-tier poster :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Fan of McIntyre
- Carrying SCOTT STEINER's bags


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Third person so far to have their location in all caps

Invisible

Has over 1,000 points.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their location is in all caps
- Has more posts and points than I
- Is making a name for themselve


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

been Making the Grade since 2013.

is seen less than Cena.

gradually advancing on the 400 post plateau.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made a typo
- Into rotating avys
- Their post count outweighs their points


----------



## Trublez

*Probably not better than me at Mortal Kombat X.
Didn't get the Wii U so probably isn't gonna get the new Nintendo NX.
Now knows I love saying "probably".*


----------



## CJ

*Probably better at MK X than everyone in this thread :thumbsup
Ditched Carol for Whitney from Eastenders
Back after a hiatus :yay*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has a stash of Easter eggs.

wants to poach Decker's eggs.

likes Batman and Superman team ups.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GOAT Uncle
Worked his ass off to build the greatest house of all time
Called me using 1-800 Collect.




*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has gone all Becky on us
- But he still loves Brie!
-







*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still believes in The Shield

Almost at 20,000 points

A fellow sane Ambrose fan :JLC3*


----------



## Donnie

Is living in Chinlock City (because I guess Suplex city is to dangerous these days)

Knows Drew as the face of TNA is going to be amazing. 

Is an LU fan.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Necro Butcher

Will probably be sad if Rusev doesn't enter WM 32 in a tank again, like last year.

Chooses Death*


----------



## Donnie

Fan of some of the best companies in the world. 

Has been killing it on here since 2013 (Happy 3 years Deadman)

Is one of the nicest posters on here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

good guy.

chooses death which may be akin to watching RAW live.

cant believe how far WWE has let Rusev fall.

X Files aficionado.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a different sig now
- Apparently likes The X Files
- Wishes Rusev was still like this, rather than in the League of Nations:







*


----------



## Kenny

- is likely leaving for mania soon
- hopes to touch ambrose
- changed her hair colour


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Another special Mania attraction
The Taker's Streak to my MITB Ladder Match
Wonders if HHH is a titty man or ass man*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait to play Final Fantasy XV
- Is probably looking forward to the Final Fantasy XV event that will be streamed in the next day or so.
- Will definitely be excited if the game features airships at launch


----------



## CJ

*Made Steiner tap
16 WF friends
Loves Final Fantasy 
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fan of red-headed lasses.

likes *C*himichangas with *J*alapenos.

parents were apparently big fans of Baywatch. :bryanlol

would not like to hang out with Rip Hunter.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I think they moved
- Is now naming four things
- Faithful to Team Darklady


----------



## Dolorian

- Likely owns a nintendo console
- New Day fan
- Plays Pokemon


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pretty new
- Has no sig
- Already a lifetime member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nintendo Master.

knows the JigglyPuff song.

did not have Booty O's for breakfast.


----------



## CJ

*Easily confused
Huge Nintendo fan
Has an iconic avi/sig combo

SHIV

Has apparently been bad
Had some Easter leftovers earlier :mckinney
Loves chicks that jiggle*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd
- Whored out on rep
- Fan of Becky


----------



## Lm2

CJ
Huge Becky fan
Posts alot about what they have eaten last
Solid poster.

Edit: 
Huge Nintendo fan
has over 300 posts
been here for 3 years 

lol hate when that happens someone else posts first


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was also ninja'd
- Use to have a random 2 in their name
- The former CHODE


----------



## Lm2

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Was also ninja'd
> - Use to have a random 2 in their name
> - The former CHODE


lol good old CHODE eh, yah that was a stupid thing to get upset about a internet forum oh well live and learn


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had their name changed upon premium status
- Learned to live and let live
- Seems to be pretty cool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

asks Scott Steiner for advice. Does he heed it? I know not.

has fought against Donkey Kong himself to save his vid gf.

does not wear a unicorn horn when New Day appears on RAW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Second post on this page
- Has been a very bad boy
- Now feels uncomfortable


----------



## CJ

*Often confused
Rarely ninja'd
May or may not be offline :hmm
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has Charlotte getting her arm ripped the fugggg off as a siggy :fuckyeah
Knows Sasha's RTWM Diary is really cool and I hope Becky has one too
Also knows the women are so gonna be stealing Mania and Vince is gonna take notice (Hopefully)*


----------



## Da Alliance

Hasn't voted in the semifinals of GOAT tournament
Uses red font
Has avy made by CJ


----------



## ManureTheBear

Battles Teh Horde
Has scentless farts
Has a big chubby for Evolution


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wow, it's been a long while since I saw them
- Joined slightly after I
- A fan of Cow and Chicken


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Grade A Gaming Pro
Might subscribe to GameInformer Magazine
Remembers the good old days*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has experience with cable.

would like to share his cable with some of the Divas.

is feeling The Bern.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a lady in his sig calling him bad. bama4
- Might have been in TNA's Frontline at one point.
- Will very likely be on Team Becky come Mania.


----------



## Shahbaz Ali

- Is A Huge Becky Lynch Fan.
- Has An Awesome Sigpic Catches My Eyes.
- Likes Almost All NXT Roster.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From Pakistan
- New poster in this thread 
- Might be looking forward to Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I've been on Becky's bandwagon for years.

I know you would mark out big time if Becky won at Mania.

May be more excited for NXT than WWE this weekend.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Bad Shiv is a good shiv
- He'd stab you in the neck when you're not looking
- In the frontlines*


----------



## CJ

*Has hearts in his username :hmm
Still wants to go off into space
Friendliest Metalhead you'll ever meet :becky
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig got a makeover
- Quote is kinda brutal
- Is still a rep whore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

In Claude Rains mode.

No one may see him.

Nintendo ninja.


----------



## CJ

*Apparently shivs people
Has been bad according Gal Gadot
Has tendency to name 4 things about people*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That move looks painful. (I'm missing Raw because of work) 
- It would be an awesome Wrestlemania moment if Becky would literally rip Charlotte's arm off out of her sockets and beat her with her own arm.
- Orange flavor.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is employed, which is a good thing
- Missed Raw this week
- Most likely won't miss Wrestlemania


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopes New Day win the 'Battle for Supremacy' at Mania
- Still has that good old number of posts, 390.
- Has likely owned a few Megaman games in the past.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows today needs to go fast so we can get to TakeOver 2morrow and Mania weekend as a whole
Knows who the best tag team is
Prob glad if Roidback got pushed to the pre show even though Kalisto is amazing*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Willing to go to any length to succeed... including using text speak. :lol
- Fellow CJ GFX user.
- Kofi's their favourite New Day member.


----------



## Kenny

*- wants becky to win the title
- nice guy
- knows mania is approaching*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Appreciates the booty.

Believes in paddling.

Should know that can be a great combo...


----------



## Kenny

- has a fucking GLORIOUS avatar :sodone
- great guy
- loves eve


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- He's a booty man
- Changed their sig
- Thinks that booty deserves a paddling


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nintendo fan
- The first person to post in the day
- Maker of the grades*


----------



## CJ

*Supports new metal bands :thumbsup
Really hates RVD
Will probably change his avi/sig combo for Mania
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Taking arms, taking names.
- Likely one of the numerous people looking forward to tomorrow more than Sunday.
- Probably enjoyed Norn Iron's win on Monday :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Really into sports
- Has well rounded post
- Knows his stuff


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of my childhood favorite DOCTA MARIO
Knows Mario vs Cena would be badass. Dr Mario vs Dr of Thuganomics 
Is a nice guy*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A forum veteran
- Although I only met them recently
- Can't wait for Becky's match at Mania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

always looks forward to a New Day.

most likely a great gamer.

might choose Pikachu.


----------



## Kenny

- GREAT guy
- SHIV
- :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Baron of booty.

greater guy. :mckinney

Lord of the Outback.


----------



## Kenny

- might like my new avatar :mark:
- may shiv people
- may not be looking forward to mania lel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

now knows I am skipping Mania

sweet avi :yes

jiggly sig
:banderas


----------



## Buttermaker

Jake "the milkman" Millman
Sends great reps
Switched his sig up. Been a fucking long time


----------



## Pharmakon

-Creator of this thread.
-Has had the same avatar ever since I joined. 
-Lives in the same region as where Y2J is from. 
:jericho2


----------



## CJ

*Has changed his username a few times
Has given out more likes than he's received
Halsey fan*


----------



## Trublez

*Changed his location.
His sig reminds me of the time when you had the chance to make Bigby rip off Grendel's arm in TWAU. 
Probably wishes I'd stop going away for days at a time (lol who am I kidding?)*


----------



## CJ

*Seems to disappear from time to time :hmm
May or may not be using his time away from here to stalk Shona McGarty :rileylol
Still has the 2nd highest number of posts in here :nice*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants nothing more than to see Becky be the last ever Divas champion and New WWE Women's Champion after Mania just like me
Like me will prob not be mad if Sasha wins but rather happy Charlotte lost. Sasha is awesome 
Knows Charlotte is prob going full on Ric Flair mode, robe n all at Mania*


----------



## CJ

*Knows if Charlotte retains we riot








Knows Becky's entrance will be awesome :becky
Wants to see Becky walk out of Mania with the title & Charlotte's arm :mark:
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is going to riot.

forget her arm, would *not *want Charlotte's hand.

wants Becky to captain his ship.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

acclaimed poster.

generous lover.

a true humanitarian.

rarely posts three things.


----------



## Kenny

- SHIV
- :yes
- bad shiv (finger wave)

lel


----------



## CJ

*Knows rioting is the national past time of Norn Iron :rileylel
Just listed 4 things about himself :WTF2
Doesn't like Charlotte ever since she lost the Kentucky Derby :chlol

KENNY

Always has interesting sigs :JLC3
Ninja'd me :sadpanda
Haven't seen him around in a while*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd by the master of booty sigs.

knows he would never marry Charlotte. She gets a bridle, not a bridal.

says Neigh to Charlotte winning at Mania.

wants to give some norn iron to :becky


----------



## Kenny

- might hate charlotte as much as me
- might know sasha is my pick for winning the title at mania
- GREAT GUY


----------



## CJ

*Back to listing 4 things :nikki2
Has apparently been bad & needs to be disciplined by Gal Gadot :chlol
Proud owner of the largest knife collection in Northern Cali :woah









KENNY

Ninja'd me again :MAD
Big Liverpool fan
Misses Bryan *


----------



## Kenny

- knows im the master of the ninja
- great dude 
- has a glorious sig (fuck charlotte)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows Charlotte needs to stop riding on her daddy's coattails.

may have seen a wombat.

truly a classy guy.


----------



## CJ

*Knows I've already watched that Decker doughnut vid a couple hundred times








Is a classy guy himself :thumbsup
Seems to really like oatmeal*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be afraid of the Quaker on the thing of the Oatmeal like Chucky Finster
Knows It would be even scarier if Charlotte was on it!!
But then again.. maybe she would be a good representative because horses need to eat their oats







*


----------



## CJ

*Hates Charlotte almost as much as me :rileyclap
Can't wait until Bexamania :becky
Possibly going to be a special attraction in the battle royal :mckinney*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Finally updated his location
Actually is an Irishman
Now knows I have and Irish friend who told me Spiders fly in Ireland. :O*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Master Repper!
- Returned as an active user after a long hiatus.
- Becky Lynch army member.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopes RVD never returns again.
- Will be celebrating his 10 year anniversary on here next month :yay
- Will be looking forward to once again watching the Deadman compete at Mania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*501 posts in this thread
Knows if not for injury Neville would be in the IC Ladder match doing awesome stuff
Chieftan Charisma*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Becky deserves her moment.
- Has over 64k tweets. :surprise:
- Knows Evil Within is a crazy ass game. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is mostly enjoying Baron Corbins work as of late.

Is excited for Beckymania.

Knows Ambrose's chainsaw is stupid.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Upset about the news of Nikki likely not being able to make a full return to the ring.
- Has surpassed the 20k point mark :clap
- Has a very captivating avi.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that Rusev is greatness.

Also marks for The Miz.

Would ignore both of them for Becky though.


----------



## Kenny

- RUSEV FAN :mark:
- hates charlotte
- thinks miz is awesome


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*King KENNY, Master of Asses
Needs to form a Tag Team with Bad Ass Baby Wolf Trublez. THE ASSension!
Has an avatar of one of the greatest WrestleMania moments :yes

*


----------



## CJ

*Loves red borders, red text & redheads :yay
Wants KENNY to form a tagteam with my BFF :WTF2
Owns the worlds best treehouse
*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Finally updated his location
> Actually is an Irishman
> Now knows I have and Irish friend who told me Spiders fly in Ireland. :O*


Northern Irish :benson

Yeah gotta watch out for those daddy longlegs :side:


----------



## SonnenChael

- Reds nations army
- Will he mark if Charlotte gets red all of the sudden?
- might bow down to the 1965's George Best


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would destroy Neville at table tennis.

Big Diablo 2 fan.

Likes Ferrari.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

that avi. :banderas

knows that Maryse knew how to make the cover for a pin. :nice

wishes Miz and Rusev were better utilized by WWE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that Gal Gadot is smoking hot.

But she think's he's a bad boy.

Could be a ploy to win her over.


----------



## Kenny

- glorious avatar
- great sig
- loves maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may watch NXT shortly.

is a special attraction at Mania.

his sig is hypnotic and I am mesmerized by it.


----------



## CJ

*Not watching Bexamania :sadpanda
Getting told off by Gal
Reads TWD comics
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

He's on the Frontlines of Shiving where he's whored out...on rep.












Ninja'd me.










Would tap out to Becky.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows if Miz won the IC Title at Mania it would be AWESOME
Will remember the Divas Championship for being held by two of his fav Women after it is re branded and retired this week
Knows they should actually keep the Divas belt if they do brand split since two Women's belts again would be cool.*


----------



## Kenny

- BECKYMANIA
- may know i want sasha to win the title
- may have watched nxt takeover


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a little more active recently
- Now has a vid in his sig
- Forum veteran


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should watch Takeover: Dallas if he hasn't already
- 390 is his favourite number
- Has kept the same avi/sig combo for a while now.


----------



## charlesxo

Edit:
Fuck you
Probably enjoyed the fun opening match from Takeover: Dallas
something something E N G L A N D something something


----------



## Kenny

- NAKAMURA
- NXT
- BLEACH


----------



## charlesxo

*Okada :cudi
Laughs at SA like most
BRYAN DANIELSON


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd earlier
- Eurasian Aussie
- A few months form turning 3


----------



## charlesxo

I'VE
BEEN
BLESSED


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Obvious fan of Bleach
- Perhaps, he drinks it, as well
- Teary eyes*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be sued by Spiderman soon
- Likely looking forward to all the Main Event level matches at Mania.
- Calmly awaiting Rollins' return.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Really enjoyed NXT Takeover
- Enjoying a Saturday afternoon
- Still new to the chatbox crew


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*HADOUKEN








May hold a top spot in this thread someday
Is likley watching WrusssssssleMania *


----------



## Punkhead

*Luna* Rooting for Becky to win at Wrestlemania.
*Nox* Has had a lot of usernames.
*Fleuret* Likes anime, which is great.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted in white
- Must wear a neck brace to bed
- Future Hall of Famer


----------



## Kenny

- NEW DAY
- joined in 2013
- asking advice from scott steiner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has been a member here for 11 2/3 years.

may like Men At Work.

changed his sig. :surprise:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes both Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden
- Bad, bad Shiv
- A good friend yet neckstabber from behind. It's one of his ways to tell you that he loves you in a unique way. EMBRACE IT!!!*


----------



## CJ

*Likes to answer questions
Formerly known as The_Evil_Gentleman
Writes poetry*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Oh! I do write poems and lyrics and for the first time... I'll showcase a song lyrics that I've written.*

This song is called "Spiral Staircase"

"Ever was the darkness
As I know it is there
And I have decided to go
With a painful despair

I had made my choice

The mist in black
Filling in shades
As the pain is evident
And nothing fades

Can you hear their voices

The basement
Has the answers to me
I scale to the bottom
With no sense of security

They've been advancing

Why do we decide on the wrong
As we know the consequences
As I have made up my mind
As I am losing all my senses

Watch the sinner... observing
OBSERVING IT ALL

(Chorus)

I'm falling to the bottom of it all
As it grips down to my soul
Can't you see, can't you tell
I am descending down to hell

(Guitar Solo 1)

Decided to walk my way
To the bottomless pit
I could have walked up
But it's my choice

I shed no tears
Have no regrets
Kept on walking through sin
Alive and all within

The wrong is my path
This is who I am
Leave me be
Let be choose
I have going to the bottom

BOTTOM OF MY LIFE
IN WHICH CAN'T SEE THE LIGHT
WOULD YOU FOLLOW ME
IF YOU CHOOSE OR PLEASE
I AM GOING THERE

No tears.... no regrets

(Guitar Solo 2)

Every step I take
It gets closer to you
To my destiny
And all is so true

I'm following this road
It's a story to tell
Forever is temporary
As much as I fell
We still write stories
An experience we go through
I am searching my own truth
Following towards the black
I'm sure I'm on the wrongfully... yet right track...

(Guitar Solo 3)

I... am rising to the bottom
No tears... no regrets
I... am rising just to fall
No tears... no regrets
I... am rising to find my death
NO TEARS... NO REGRETS
I... AM RISING TO DIVE
THROUGH YOUR HEART
NO TEARS... NO SHAMES
NO FEARS... NO REGRETS

Once again...

(Chorus) x 2"
*
- Hoping that Becky would win the title at Mania
- Probably watched NXT Takeover: Dallas*


----------



## CJ

*Knows that song is money :vince$
Probably knows how to play a guitar
Hates this guy >







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I'm having a blast watching Randy Orton destroying both RVD and Daniel Bryan. Those videos are just beautiful.
- Once again, thank you Orton.
- I wonder if he's Orton's fan*


----------



## Kenny

- Metal lover
- dislikes one of my favourite wrestlers
- big taker fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Random Ambrose has replaced Random HHH in his sig.
- Has been approved.
- Has a Sasha gif in their sig :mckinney


----------



## Kenny

- may be pumped for mania
- becky mark
- also likes sasha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dem boobies.

Wood offer to be a hand bra for well endowed ladies.

Is an official WF certified rep whore.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Dat Ass

Probably likes Divas matches involving Maryse a bit too much

His location implies that Miz is a cuckold
*


----------



## Lm2

Dat Ass
Great Sig
been here since 2013


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Creates Legends 
Loves MMA
From Canada. Shouts out to ya boys Ricky, Bubbles, Julian, Randy, and Mr Lahey!!!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

loves nymphos foshizzle.

hopeful Becky can win the title from the workhorse charlotte.

going to miss Brie once she's gone.  Brie for HOF!

I hope he enjoys Mania.


----------



## -Black Rose

Nice guy
Has a special username
Lifetime member!


----------



## Lm2

just started couple months ago
full green rep
no selling that signature lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Is from Canada (Y)

Fan of Austin

Joined in 2008


----------



## Lm2

has more posts the most posts i have seen by any poster
been here since 2004
fan of the punisher?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- 8 year veteran of WF :clap
- Sports fan.
- His user title speaks a lot of truth.


----------



## Lm2

big fan of becky/american ultra/cesaro
been here since 2014
solid poster :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has become more active
- Recognizes solidity
- As well as attractive females


----------



## Lm2

Nintendo fan
Awesome Sig
has been here since 2013


----------



## Kratosx23

Location: Canada
Posts: 3,406
Points: 2,490



Legendmaker said:


> has more posts the most posts i have seen by any poster
> been here since 2004
> fan of the punisher?


No, I can't stand him. Where would you get that idea from? :bored


----------



## Donnie

PYRO!

Presumably won't be watching Mania. 

Will probably re-watch Daredevil 

Has more posts then everyone on WF


----------



## CJ

*Still flying the flag of the Rusev federation :rusevyes
Would probably like Lana to accompany him on the lone road
Good poster
*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Enjoys Becky Lynch matches more than most
Frequents the Women's section
Gives great rep*


----------



## CJ

*May like the next rep I send him :rep
Occasional Celeb thread poster :JLC3
Loves the color purple*


----------



## Kenny

- is probably angry at becky tapping
- probably didnt like mania much
- great guy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Forum God
- Their sig is mesmerizing
- May or may not have enjoyed Wrestlemania


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He hasn't spoken of his opinion on Wrestlemania
- Probably, watched it and not liking it.
- Perhaps upset that The New Day lost.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

liked Mania.

happy Roman overcame all adversity.

likes the metal music.


----------



## CJ

*Owns an iShiv :hmm
Skipped Mania
Part of the legendary RBR :woo*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GOAT Giffer
Not happy with the women's match result at Mania
Knows Charlotte and her Dad ruined everything
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Flair politicked his way into making his daughter become the first ever WWE Women's champion which is just pathetic.
Also knows that NXT Takeover was miles better than ShittyMania.
Probably thought Steph looked hot last night (I admit she did).*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Steph always looks hot but last night was fucking next level
Knows Mania was pretty terrible even though I am glad my man Corbin debuted and won the jobber battle royal and RyderMania happened
TBZ should buy out WWE*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lucha Nombre Fenix.

sees Mania for the charade it was.

not pleased that Becky isn't wearing the strap...on her waist.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Mania was shit, as expected.
- Disappointed, like many, that Becky was largely used as a fall girl.
- Is a very smart and intelligent poster.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hoping to hear the sirens on RAW tonight. Not Steiner's music but someone else's
May be hopeful that RAW will save the day tonight
Knows none of us should get too hyped
*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Has a pessimistic view on RAW
Is probably right
Stef avy made me chuckle*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Another Ass Lover! :highfive
Purple text user like Ambrose Girl :highfive
Knows I am now trying to stay positive for RAW since it has a good track record this night of year. But after Mania its hard*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is trying to stay positive for RAW. Good luck. :ti2

Has Stephanie's....whatever the hell that is as his sig.

Loves ass. :highfive*


----------



## CJ

*Missed Steph's speech :lol
Big TNA fan
Knows the women stole the show :becky
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Like me is wondering where Becky goes next
Knows I wanted her to murder Charlotte. She looked like she was gonna
Def pulling for Nattie to end the Flair reign and have an epic feud with Becky*


----------



## CJ

*Wants Steph to check out his tree house
Still representing the RBR :nice
Wants to see Becky give Charlotte 2 black eyes, take her arm, her title & beat up her father :becky
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Becky should have won at Mania.

Whored out on rep, and seems to get paid in points for it.

Wouldn't know what to do if he met Becky and Leanna at the same time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows RAW was fantastic.. no it was AWESOME last night
Has a reason to tune in to Smackdown this week
Must be on cloud nine as a WWE fan*


----------



## Dolorian

- Likely not happy that we won't have Luna as a playable character or guess party member in XV
- Probably knows that XV will have a New Game+ feature
- Likely has already played the Platinum Demo several times


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Returned to this thread after a hiatus.
- Made Scott Steiner tap.
- Enjoys metal music.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably happy that several guys from NXT debuted on Raw last night
- Happy that Crobin won the Andre The Giant Battle Royal
- He probably didn't like this year's Wrestlemania but has the common sense that it isn't as bad as Wrestlemania 11*


----------



## Oneiros

- Metalhead :becky
- Is about to reach a full decade here
- Probably liked Roman's new attitude on Raw


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an excellent taste in talent.
- Wishes we could have had a new women's champ at Mania.
- Likely marked at Enzo/Cass and Cesaro appearing on RAW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't like Beck losing
- Didn't like Wrestlemania
- Probably enjoyed Raw last night


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably, enjoyed Raw as well
- Happy that New Day defended their tag titles last night
- I wonder if he'd be more involved in regular forums.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I post in other sections sometimes
- Now knows I think Mania was alright, although TND losing was a massive minus
- Enjoyed Wrestlemania


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Random post: Where's Ambrose Girl? :'(
- Yeah, TND losing was a letdown
- Well, they're still over, nevertheless
- Wonder if he'd be excited for Wrestlemania 33 next year.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Misses Ambrose Girl. 
- Newfound Becky Lynch fan :yay
- Dislikes Sami Zayn


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that even though, I liked his match with Nakamura but he's leaving more to be desired quite frankly. At least, I'm NOT all-out in him like other annoying wrestlers. His first few matches this year on the main roster were pointless and boring.
- Should be happy that I like Corbin and Owens
- Big Cass has a potential being in my favorites... I'll need a little bit more to decide.*


----------



## CJ

*Happy Shane lost to Taker at Wrestlemania
Has been here for nearly 10 years
On a mission to keep metal alive*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't like Becky losing at Mania
- From Norn Iron
- Is so close to 10,000 posts, they can almost taste it


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Post to Point ratio is insane
-Seems to enjoy Nintendo
-Is a rare non-premium memeber with a gif avy*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Butt-smacking is always a win
- Purple and Italic
- From Batshit, USA!!! He lives in Gotham City*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Considers Deadman as GOAT
Will be sad if he wrestled his final match or maybe relieved even
Knows Taker should be HOF bound next year if so*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legendary New day Fan.

walked a mudhole in a guy who looked at him the wrong way.

speaking of mudholes, wonders if Charlotte is a mudder.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Loves even years
-Has suggestive sigs
-Posts in all the sections I lurk/post in*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes The Ryback.

God out of the machine.

ASS QUAKE!!!:banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bad Uncle, Bad to the bone
Knows I hope Nattie beats Charlotte and feuds with Becky Lynch eventually 
Knows the faces of the male and female divisions make WWE look like a joke to me. Roman and Charlotte are not real champs!
*


----------



## Crimson

has experience, is a male, has a crush on stephanie


----------



## Buttermaker

Has 2 posts
Put his three things in a strange order
Call your sons, call your daughters, call your friends call your neighbors I'm commenting on his post


----------



## Kenny

- knows i have a baseball bet on
- schott hall fan :mark:
- taker fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY,THE KING OF CAP LOCKS.

enamored with Nina Agdal.

has an inescapable triangle vortex as a sig.

still a great guy!


----------



## Kenny

-








-








- :yes


----------



## CJ

*Dropped the boobs/ass from his sig & replaced it with a triangle :WTF2
Probably liked the Sasha Banks Eddie tribute :sasha3
One of the biggest Liverpool fans on WF*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Toon fan all the way.
- Everyone is eagerly awaiting his post count hitting 10,000.
- Will have to patiently wait for a Becky title win :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has an upset Lass Kicker in his avy
Has likley watched Becky Lynch funny moment compilations on youtube
Looking forward to the next title match Becky is in, hopefully not too long of a wait for her next push*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Must have liked Steph's entrance at Mania.
- Likely disappointed that Brie wasn't on RAW to give a retirement speech.
- Wasn't one of the special attractions at Mania this year


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got upset that I have Sami Zayn in my disliked wrestlers
- Was happy about his match with Nakamura 
- Still supports NXT more than Raw*


----------



## Buttermaker

IS enjoying his premium
Has some stuff going on in the sig
Hates RVD!! What! Pantera Walk is an awesome theme


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has had the same avy for as long as I can remember
- Has a thing for Baseball
- Is currently getting a push, hopefully not the Reigns kind


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- 1699 points
- Would buy Nintendo NX
- Probably, never bought a console outside of Nintendo stuff.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I have a 360
- Now knows I use to have a PS2
- A very great guy


----------



## CJ

*Owns a 360 :hmm
Hasn't made any posts that count in a while
Probably the best ninja around :side:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Norn Iron's finest
- Knows Becky is capturing hearts and minds every week. :becky
- Clearly isn't impressed by 360s these days.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- Online
- Didn't like Mania


----------



## Crimson

Becky fan, has a favorite color of orange, has the same name as my brother-nephew.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Ninja'd
- Doesn't use the enter key


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Maker of grades
- Should watch the new Angry Video Game Nerd's newest episode about Megaman.
- Probably, enjoys many retro Nintendo games' music like I do.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Currently online.
- Might not dislike Cena as much as he used to.
- Still confused as to how Hornswoggle is still in the WWE.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Currently online
- Might like Becky even more than he use to
- Enjoys a bowl of Booty o's every morning


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely loved New Day's Mania entrance
- And got annoyed when they lost.
- But was then happy again when they retained on RAW :yay


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Upset that at many wrestlers' win/loss record at Mania
- Don't worry, I'm quite shocked as well especially for Goldust... he's even worst than The Big Show.
- Upset that Bray might be on the losing end at future Manias*


----------



## CJ

*Fellow Becky Lynch fan :becky
Really loves metal
Has probably seen Eluveitie live*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-I have done a number of these with him as the subject
-Has a lock of Becky's hair in some sort of preservation
-Consistently posting quality stuff in the WoW/C section*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Boobies in the avy
- Booty in the sig
- A fellow fan of Ryback


----------



## Liger!Liger!

-loves nintendo
-lives in a booty o's box
-make grades


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Brazilian
- Welcome


----------



## CJ

*Has has the same avi/sig/post count for a while
Really loves this thread
Probably liked the New Day entrance at Mania*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes big guns and he cannot lie.

shocked by the Zoom reveal.

prefers a little hair.


----------



## CJ

*Has great taste in ladies








Great guy, great poster, great friend :yay
Undisputed King of the Celeb thread :bow*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sad that Becky didn't win the Women's title at WM.

Knows I feel his pain. :mj2

Lives in Norn Iron.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might not have watched Wrestlemania
- Knows that Michaels is one of the GOATs.
- Recently celebrated his 3 year WF anniversary :dance


----------



## Kenny

- BECKY MARK
- Cesaro mark :mark:
- may like aj styles in the title match


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a trippy as fuck sig.
- Might have :mark:ed at seeing Austin at Mania
- Might have had to slap himself a few times to stay awake during the main event of WM32.


----------



## Gandhi

- Bayley fan
- Sasha Banks fan
- Cesaro fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone pirate themed by the looks of things.
- First time that he's been seen in this thread for a while.
- From one of Breeze's seasonal residences.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I loved TND's entrance
- Undersold the epic return of Gandhi
- Found WM main event boring


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a fan of WF's Gandhi
- Should get high with me one day
- Gives off a vibe of "I don't get angry or hostile, ever"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is high on life.

scourge of trolls.

not so passive resister.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Invisible
- Faithful to their team


----------



## Crimson

likes New Day, Mario!, and has a cool name.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Named after an ex TNA wrestler.
- A newcomer to the forum (welcome!)
- Knows that a lot of the WWE's income comes from casual fans.


----------



## CJ

*Still bexplexing :becky
Glad the King of Swing is back :cesaro
Stays out of the Becky/Sasha mark wars :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the friendliest fellows around. :bayley
- Will probably like Becky's promo from Smackdown :becky
- His team has 2 players loaned out to Carlisle :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Like me, marked for Cesaro's return
- Has made great decisions
- As well as some regretful ones


----------



## CJ

*Still on 390 posts
Eats Booty O's for breakfast :Oooh
Marked for Cesaro's return :cesaro
*


----------



## Allur

Separates limbs
Creates images
Looks at females on a daily basis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

from the land of fins.

has a def. allure

fan of The Texans


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Big fan of superheroes
- Big fan of fine looking ladies
- Big fan of this thread


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Equally a big fan of this thread.
- Apparently the only thread he is truly a fan of.
- Remains cool, calm and collected at all times.


----------



## Kenny

- has a lot of good favourites
- huge becky mark
- chief of the lynch mob


----------



## J-B

- can't stop looking at that sig

- oh and that avi

- been around for 12 years :0


----------



## Kenny

- the champ
- owens fan :mark:
- sasha fan :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A new ass in his sig
King of the Asses
KING OF THE WORLD




*


----------



## CJ

*Avi & sig by me :yay
Likes Irish Lass Kickers :becky
Hopefully got paid well for his appearance at Mania :vince$*


----------



## Steve Black Man

Has awesome taste in women. :book

Also has great taste in wrestlers. :eva2

Crazy good post/point ratio.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Rollins vs Styles should main event SummerSlam and Reigns should eff off
Is happy Asuka is NXT Women's Champ
Knows Asuka should debut on main roster with Heyman as her manager one day*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants Steph to speak into his mic.

knows that Asuka =excellence.

Has volunteered to take on Brie & Becky all by himself. :curry2


----------



## CJ

*Would tap out to Becky, submit to Sulecki & get dominated by Decker
Knows everything there is to know about the Flash :mckinney
Knows Becky should have walked out of Mania as Champion :becky*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*

















Knows Virgil is at it again
Also knows Brie Mode lives forever
Knows Lana is getting her ass kicked in the WF Women's tournament round 1 by Bex. 


WASSSUP MY NINJA
Dat Boy CJ, Fellow Lass Kicker mark :becky
So close to 10,000 posts

*


----------



## CJ

*Eagerly anticipating me hitting 10000 posts, just like everyone else in here :rileylel
Needs to evict Virgil ut
Knows @Trublez aka BABW is mia & may have been hunted by Palin *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Say! We haven't seen Trublez in awhile.
- Perhaps has orange colored sunglasses.
- Approves my sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Misses Trublez too :sadpanda
Has great taste in music :mckinney
Thinks the sun shines enough over here for me to need sunglasses :nah*


----------



## Kenny

- the resident wf gif maker
- loves REDHEAEDS
- joined almost 5 years ago


----------



## Gandhi

- CM Punk fan
- Daniel Bryan fan
- Sting fan


----------



## Trublez

*Probably didn't watch Mania.
Took an even longer break than me.
Lives a 4-5 hour plane ride from me.*


----------



## Kenny

- back from being MIA
- joined 3 years ago 
- nice sig


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Named after a South Park character
- And I don't want him getting killed in every episode
- Just like Kenny from South Park, he has a dirty mind. >*


----------



## Kenny

- metal lover
- dislikes RVD the most
- thinks taker is the greatest ever


----------



## Tony

- ASS
- From Australia
- ASS :homer


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Loved Shinsuke Nakamura's NXT entrance.

Lives in LA.

Up to 3,000+ posts.*


----------



## CJ

*Used to have a massive list of favorites
Still not watching WWE
Has probably already checked out all the LU threads in the WoW section*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still rocking Leanna Decker in his sig :mckinney

Rapidly approaching 10,000 posts :woo :woo :woo :woo

Has an awesome :becky avatar *


----------



## CJ

*Part of the Lynch Mob :becky
Made up a rumor about @Donnie
Has been enjoying his break from WWE tv :thumbsup*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I kinda lost interest in NJPW when both AJ Styles and Shinsuki Nakamura left for WWE.
- Didn't enjoy Wrestlemania, I presume
- Still wants Robotnick to defeat Sonic at Wrestlemania*


----------



## Gandhi

- Dislikes Sami Zayn
- Is a Lebanese Canadian
- Is a complete metalhead


----------



## Oneiros

- Slumdog skillionaire
- First name messiah
- Raps so hot, he spits yoga fire


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes LU
- Enjoys many WWE Wrestlers
- Like Nakamura*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has added Becky Lynch & Kevin Owens to his list of faves :JLC3

Keeping Metal alive









Has posts worth reading ositivity *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys the Lass Kicker and the Prizefighter :clap
- Would get along well with my friend who is a gigantic Drew mark
- Almost at 11k points.


----------



## CJ

*Likes to issue directives to the Lynch Mob, but knows we usually just ignore them :rileylel
Makes some of the best & most unbiased posts on WF :yay
Knows this should be an official smilie








*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has brought back Leanna to his sig :yay
- Is insubordinate on most occasions :lol
- Knows that there can never be enough Becky smileys on WF. :becky


----------



## CJ

*Knows I couldn't leave my waifu out of my sig for long :woo
Changed his avi :becky
Half way to a 1000 posts in here :yes*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Centipede Junkie.

Bacon carnivore

wants the Decker spread sig to return.

prefers readily apparent flaws to ones that are hidden.


----------



## CJ

*Just named 4 things in the 3 things thread :MAD
Vital part of the Lynch Mob :becky
Needs to bring back that GOAT Decker sig







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should realize that just like Bryan, I have 'til FIVE.

has more waifus than a Mormon.

not a fan of EU.

expert dogsitter.


----------



## CJ

*Knows what way I'm going to vote :rileylol
Expert on the history of The Flash
Posted 4 things again :fuckthis*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

not a fan of Jay Garrick right now.

staunch defender of Becky's honor on this hallowed forum.

knows the secrets of posting webm.

prefers Patti to Iris.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Top quality poster :JLC3

No longer watches WWE.

Knows it's hard living on the frontlines.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*the deadman's hand, the deadman's fate
hold them once and you may never escape
the deadman's hand, the deadman's fate
everybody fears, the aces and eights

Wrestling Guru

True Blue top quality poster*


----------



## Gandhi

- Has always wanted Maryse to appear on TV with The Miz
- Wants Maryse to get in the ring unfortunately
- Thinks Dean Ambrose deserves to go over Lesnar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

One of the few people who enjoyed Steph at Wrestlemania.

Would give her his "bone".

Lives in an Empire.


----------



## DevilDogRob

lets smash em


----------



## DevilDogRob

please stop


----------



## Punkhead

@Eva Maryse

Is probably excited about Maryse's return.

Probably jealous of The Miz.

Either ignored Gandhi or just didn't notice him.


----------



## CJ

*Has a fear of rain :side:
Likes to headbang while listening to Taylor Swift
Wants to be able to post gifv's*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have received his new Becky shirt if he pre ordered it 
- Wants Becky to go over Emma in their mini feud.
- Has a constant supply of pictures for the WOW and Celeb sections :clap


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is excited for the upcoming Becky vs Emma feud 
Knows I myself am wearing the new Becky shirt right meow
Knows the suit with the tights underneath should be Ceasaro's regular thing because it was epic *


----------



## CJ

*Wearing his new Becky shirt :mckinney
Wants to see Steph appear in a Mad Max movie
Knows Becky is going to decorate her house with Emma's arms :becky*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Will enjoy this link
Knows the power of a redhead
Has an Irish breeding chamber in his dungeon*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is a Ryback mark
- Likes the DBZ OST _"Episodic Trunks"_
- Thinks Diora Baird is attractive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is still fat.

thought-provoking poster.

Arrgh!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I keep forgetting if they're the invisible one
- A mischievous whippersnapper
- Gif lover


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Probably Likes Bayonetta
Made the Grade
Joined the same year as me*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives in a crazy place
- Turning 3 this year
- Online


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Dropped a like on my post in the PYP thread :fuckyeah
- One of the most chilled people on the forum.
- Currently offline.


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Currently online.
- Would probably get my vote for best poster on the board.
- Becky is not impressed in avatar


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here a few months
- Has posts worth reading
- Enjoying their afternoon


----------



## CJ

*Has 6 WF friends :yay
Still stuck on 390 posts
Likes watching tv, playing Pokemon & posting in this thread :thumbsup*


----------



## SashaXFox

Lynch fan.
Likes red heads.
Ultimate sig maker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thinks Sasha is a fox.

fan of KANA.

Scott Steiner yelled at him, probably more than once.


----------



## Kenny

:yes
- fan of old school wrestling
- great man


----------



## CJ

*Got rid of the triangle :whoo
Awesome Aussie :mckinney
His team won't be getting relegated 
*


----------



## Kenny

- his team will probably get relegated 
- has a thing for redheads
- awesome dude


----------



## Gandhi

- Mentioned only 2 things about CJ
- Is Australian
- Liverpool fan


----------



## CJ

*Preaching the virtues of veganism in the Anything section
Wants to visit Old Trafford
Named after a character from Clone High
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes dancing Kentucky girls.

fan of Outlander.

will reach 10,000 posts by 2017.:rileylel


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Now has a spinning Shiv device from Apple

Must be crushed about Daniel Bryan's retirement

Has finally stopped posting 4 things? :S


----------



## Gandhi

- Dana Brooke fan
- Hates white ring ropes
- Triple H fan


----------



## Bushmaster

Loves Hancock

Loves dunmer/dark elves

Loves vampires well Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines


----------



## CJ

*Wants someone to make a proper Iron Man game
New Day fan :Oooh
Big fan of the Dark Soul games







*


----------



## Kenny

- has sent me some wonderful rep :sodone
- BECKY MARK
- loves redheads


----------



## Allur

dead
disgusting avatar and sig images
has posts out the ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WFE

four year + member.

probably posts in the cb.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to get spanked by Wonder Woman :rileylel
Not a fan of strigoi
Has probably been watching Forged in Fire in an effort to perfect his shiv making process :surprise:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an oh so true quote in his sig. 
- Has streamers prepared for the 10k post mark. 
- Vastly respected poster.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Getting ready to attend a local MNR
- Will be supporting Becky
- May say TND's intro along with Big E


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Speaks along with New Day's entrance while watching from home.
- His rep level is a total lie.
- Fan of getting jiggy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their rep level doesn't say they have post worth reading
- It would be correct if it did
- Is not ugly


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Does not like posting outside this thread
Likes gaming
Is nice*


----------



## BoT

Likes Stephanie Mcmahon

Has been a member for nearly 10 years.

May respond to this post.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is somebody I haven't seen in this thread before
- Is a relatively new member
- Likes metal music*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

buxom Ambrose fan.

happy RE has left the forum.

Hopefully had a great time in the U.S.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Shivs.

Will celebrate three years on WF come September :high5


Would like to see Hogan & Vince reconcile :hogan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know that if I'd won that forum membership competition thing where you get to give a Premium Membership to somebody, I probably would have given it to him 
- Also celebrated 3 years on WF recently
- Still with Drew in the sig!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would like to "train" with Dean.

is a world traveler.

very passionate wrestling fan.

may have tons of Dean merch.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Posting 4 things instead of 3.:wtf

King of the post celeb pictures thread. 

Marks for Sid. *


----------



## CJ

*Also doesn't approve of people posting 4 things :no:
Big Drew fan
Knows Krimson should get sued by DC :lol*


----------



## NeyNey

- GOAT of WF
- Formidable taste in women
- Makes it more bearable to read stuff in the Anything & WWE Section so you can look at Sigs&Gifs instead of the actual posts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Another Ambrose mark.

Feels fine.

Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably marked twice within the space of about 20 seconds during the IC title match on RAW.
- Enjoyed seeing Nikki pop up at Mania.
- Would love to see Maryse make a return to the ring.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still new to the chatbox crew
- What's it like in there?
- Has probably been to a MNR before


----------



## Gandhi

- Instead of posting 3 things about the poster above, posted 2 things and a question
- New Day fan
- His last 80 posts on this forum were all on this thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Cool sig and avatar
- Sexiest zombie around
- People's person*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Reunited with his friend
- Just got offline
- Supports new metal bands


----------



## Aizen

* Probably knows he make BLEACH'S life happy by posting in here.

* Just like New Day makes him happy all the time.

* A selected non-premium with an animated avatar.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has received more likes than he has given
- Has 60 visitor messages
- Probably has a nice collection of trophies from all the demons he has hunted


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Made Scott Steiner tap

Joined in October

Probably has a Dolorian :hmm*


----------



## CJ

*Likes poker :JLC3
Huge TNA fan :mckinney
Wants to see Becky take Emma's arm :becky
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to take Becky's hand.

not a fan of Dutch.

destined for 10,000 posts.


----------



## Donnie

THE MOTHERFUCKING SHIV

Is no longer watching WWE 

Has been a bad Shiv. 

Possibly marked for the ending of Walking Dead.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would probably be happy if Sami & Owens fought forever
- The gif in his sig is making me laugh cos for a split second I can see Dean in it :lol
- Is on exactly 1,850 posts right now*


----------



## TKOK

Girl
Ambrose fan
probably also a shield fan.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely a fan of Anime
- HHH fan.
- Celebrating his 10 year WF anniversary this month.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

for some crazy reason, actually boos Reigns because he doesn't like him.

would rather swing with Becky than Cesaro.

Lives somewhere across the sea.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the GOATS of WF.
- Might have a secret collection of shivs hidden away.
- Has 331 friends on here :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has 3 post on this page
- Is making me proud
- Online


----------



## SMetalWorld

*
- Ninja'd me and don't feel like editing
- So perhaps, he loves Anime like I do
- And perhaps, loves Japanese culture*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Wasn't noticed when ninja'd
- Now knows I watch some anime, but not a lot


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably holds the record for the most time spent without a movement in their post count.
- Will be at 2k points soon.
- Surprisingly doesn't have a premium membership.


----------



## CJ

*One of the best posters on WF :mckinney
Resides in the Becky Lynch mega thread :becky
Has probably been to Scotland a lot*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Irish
- Or at least lives in Ireland
- Offline, or maybe they're the invisible one


----------



## CJ

*Wrong about the first two
Needs to look at a map :benson
Also uses invisible mode :hmm*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to put the Norn iron to Becky.

Is quite fond of his red usertitle.

must have an interesting search history on his computer :bryanlol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Virgil is appearing on the ECShow next week
Knows this week's was the best though because Bayley
Invisible Uncle Trickster *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that bum Virgil stole his Faygo and skipped out on the rent. :cuss:

knows that Bayley's butt may be the key to world peace. :bayley

wants to see Steph's "O" face.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Bad Shiv. :fuckedup

Knows Batista's above WWE.

One of the top posters in this thread. :woo*


----------



## CJ

*Has 10 WF friends :JLC3
From the United States of America
Would make a good TNA mod :benson*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has 2 top, top redheads on display.
- Loved Becky's burn on Emma :lmao
- Knows RAW has too much meaningless filler crap :no:


----------



## Punkhead

Pretty active in the wrestling sections.

InZaynely in love with Becky.

Should join the Premier League prediction contest next season.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes headbanging.

Iron Maiden fan.

loves Hayley Williams.


----------



## Oneiros

- Had like 100000 points but now just has 4000?
- Hasn't watched Raw for a bit
- His 'bad shiv' is the best sig in all of WF


----------



## Allur

shivs
has all the colorful shit one could want
piss poor when it comes to points lul


wtf

some portuguese fucker who used to think hes japanese?
likes enzo and cass like any true alpha would
is narcissist like any true alpha would be


----------



## Punkhead

Got ninja'd.

Thinks everybody should be afraid of Finland.

Probably drinks vodka like it's water.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Constantly headbangs

Iron Maiden mark

Made the HOF ballot :clap*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- OUT OF CONTROL
- HARD TO REGULATE
- ANYTHING GOES


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- LOUD NOISES
- Probably retrieved part of Francesca I and keeps it locked away.
- One of the lynchpins of this thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

posted in Zombo's thread.

devotee of Lass Kickers.

quickly becoming the premiere poster in the WWE section.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Back to the old superior avy
- Coca-Cola


----------



## Trublez

*Younger than me.
Doesn't like his username.
May or may not one day go premium.*


----------



## CJ

*Has been missing from this thread for too long :benson
Only watches Eastenders to see what Whitney's wearing :whoo
Wishes he had Booty O's for breakfast every day :Oooh
*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*First post in this thread I've seen in awhile.

Now using a green & black border. :surprised

Just celebrated his 3 year anniversary on here. :hb

CJ:

Just ninja'd me. :krillin2

Has an orange & black border avatar now. :surprised

Marks for redheads*


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd :rileylel
Probably has several hundred favorites now 
Knows TNA's ad revenues aren't good *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Gets antsy when his BFF goes AWOL 
- Constantly keeps his avi and sig up to date with the latest Becky goodness. :becky
- Clinging on to hope that the Magpies will beat the drop :fingerscrossed


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Feels bad for TNA like I do :mj2

Holy shit that black eye on Becky :damn

62,000 points

COTLM:

Ninja'd me too :fuckthis

Marked out for AA winning the NXT tag belts

Quality poster in the WWE Section :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be setting up a charity for victims of ninjaing soon.
- It's a shame that he doesn't post as much in the WWE section anymore 
- Has an excellent taste in wrestlers :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

*Was probably conflicted when Cesaro pinned Owens.
Keeps WF up to date in the PYP thread.
Made me google what AWOL meant. :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would probably recommend the latest Humble Bundle to people. 
- Probably :mark: at Cesaro's return, as well as him becoming the IC title #1 Contender
- Cornerstone of this thread.


----------



## CJ

*My BFF








Likes green borders :mckinney
Used to love those Christy Hemme camera pans :banderas

Chief

Not a fan of borders on his avi's
Has probably crossed the English/Scottish border a bunch of times
Always makes well thought out posts
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that the only time i ever really go to Scotland is when my mother drags me to Gretna Gateway :lol
- Has had a bunch of different border colours.
- Rarely writes posts longer than a couple of lines, but they're still always great :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

*Probably would have preferred Samoa Joe to have moved up to the main roster rather than Apollo Crews.
Probably marked for Wyatt's face turn.
Will never colourise his posts ITT.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

shall always spell color with a *u.*

wanders the English countryside looking for birds to bang.

would pay big bucks if Seleme made a special movie.

represents the green text movement.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a bad SHIV for posting 4 things
- Doesn't use capital letters at the start of his sentences for some reason
- Repped me recently with shirtless Dean :lol*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Didn't rep @Kobe

Coming to Florida next year for WM :woo

Has made a name for herself :clap*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has skeletal hands.

is not watching WWE, which is a sign of true intellect.

fan of chinlocks,perhaps.

missed out on shirtless Dean.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Is a Bad Shiv
-Joined the same year as me
-Has many times more posts than me


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes when Layla shakes her boobs
- Also has a purple border on their avy like me
- Is a Ryback mark*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

liked shirtless Dean rep.

knows that since Dean has big hands, he ...wears big gloves.

just might be the biggest Ambrose fan on WF.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Naughty Shiv
- Needs to be spanked
- Returned his old avatar back*


----------



## CJ

*Loves Metal
Hates RVD
Despises slow internet*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*simonmetalover*

approaching a decade of dominance here.

metalhead of the friendly variety.

did not like The Whole F'N Show.

*CJ*

has nothing better to do than ninja me. :cuss:

wants to be the bacon in an Emma/Becky sandwich.

13 more posts until he is halfway to 20,000 posts. :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ

*Could watch Jessica Sulecki suck on a straw for hours 
Knows everything tastes better with bacon :benson
Got ninja'd :rileylel
*


----------



## Brye

Is probably very into the idea of Becky Lynch vs Emma

Loves redheads

Been here nearly 5 years now


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of Summer Rae
Has been here for over 10 years (Y)
Has 40 WF friends
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brye

likes Cam.

lives in Boston, but may cheer for The Panthers.

Summer Rae aficionado.

CJ

Got ninjad but I don't care. Please refer to my last post about CJ.


----------



## Chrome

Went back to his classic avy (Y)
Doesn't care that he got ninja'd
Destroys factions now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes LU.

Lives in The Temple.

early frontrunner for Mod of the Year.


----------



## CJ

*Now a mod :thumbsup
Loves LU :yay
Likes making smilies (Y)

shiv

didn't list 3 things :sadpanda
likes pepsi
joined in 2013*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd???

likes bacon.

likes orange text and orange hair.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Has a random sig producer as a sig.

Is On Team Darklady

Must be realllllllllly attached to Daniel Bryan doing insanely silly competitions in OG NXT.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Proud Charlotte fan.
- Probably loved the NXT tag title match in Dallas :mark:
- Finn Balor questions his user title regularly.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd Deadman's Hand
- Ninja'd Cj
- Just ninja'ng everybody


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Occasionally likes to have a bit of a ninja around himself.
- May one day post in a different section.
- That day, however, will be a new day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I'm not knowledgeable enough to post in other sections
- Is currently online
- May be upset at Wyatt's injury


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Good morning
- Has 1771 points
- Watches some Anime*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Dislikes Dolph Ziggler
- Also dislikes Dolph Ziggler clones.
- Will have a WF age of 10 next month :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Will be turning 2 in a couple of months
- Has overhead slams in their sig
- Was not ninja'd...yet


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't made any posts that count in a while :hmm
Probably owns some New Day merch :Oooh
Gets good grades*


----------



## Punkhead

Whored out on rep.

Is on Team Redhead.

Has almost 2 000 posts in this thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

made the HOF ballot.

sends quality rep.

is a premium member for life.


----------



## biscotti

Good name, no idea what it means... Siobhan?
4+ hours a day on here....?
Always has a nice picture to look at on Sig.


----------



## CJ

*Has a white outline on his avi
Long time member :mckinney
Doug Williams fan (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably notices every outline of everything, ever. 
- Deservedly well liked by most people on here.
- 10 posts away from the big 10k :JLC2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2nd post on this page
- Has been busy lately
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Closely monitors the Chief :hmm
Has an iconic sig & an animated avi :yay
Uses invisible mode in an effort to ninja everyone in this thread :surprise:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

well on his way to 50000 posts.

knows the secret of posting webm.

has a waifu harem. :fuckyeah


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has gone retro with the old avatar. :yes

The Destroyer of Factions.

I have to spread more rep around before giving you some. :no:*


----------



## Allur

watches a whole lot of shit at the same time
crapload of points
tna fan lul


----------



## Aizen

* Red Nation.

* Damien's dick.

* WFE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a swell poster.
- Rarely strays out of the non wrestling sections.
- Has made 145 posts in this thread :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

familiar with the word_ swell_,especially when he sees Becky. :curry2 

better place highly in the next awards for best WWE poster.

has a tonne of points.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an... interesting new sig :banderas
- Appreciates Becky. In many different ways.
- Deserved award winner last year.


----------



## Oneiros

- Is Ready, Willing and Gable to watch Raw next monday
- Will be disappointed if he doesn't get to see Becky
- Belongs in the #CesaroSection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

maybe a Martian.

loves Gal Gadot and Margot Robbie..

gives DC movies a chance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

a scholar and a gentleman.

needs to bring back the vintage :cole Decker sig.

clearly bored. :bryanlol


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Seems to have two gifs in rotation in his sig
- Ate at Dickie's Barbeque Pit recently
- Apparently replied to himself in this thread unless I saw it wrong? :lmao*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

realizes I got bored waiting for someone to respond, so I commented on my own post.

has any different iterations of her sig.

perhaps flies first class across the globe.

maybe calls her car The Deanmobile.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Brought back Bryan!!!
Hitting the gym!
Hitting on all the fine ladies in there and bringing them all back to the treehouse*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I put shock absorbers in the treehouse, just in case it starts a rockin'.

met Booker T *ALL HAIL KING BOOKAH!!!!!!!*

let Virgil wash his car for a quarter.Virgil would have done it for a partially eaten ice cream bar.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I have met Nash, Hall, X-Pac, and hopefully soon the Immortal one.....VINCENT!!! :O
Always invisible and hiding in the shadows, good for some, bad for others
Stayed up eating Capn Crunch and playing TMNT for Nintendo *


----------



## SMetalWorld

THE SHIV:

*- Destroyer of factions
- Maybe he could try destroying The Authority
- His sig is pretty awesome.*

Luna Nox Fleuret:
*
- Ninja'd me :mj2:
- Where the fuck were you hiding?
- Master of hide n seek, apparently.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Bin Laden was the king of hide and seek before me
Christmas colored sig text
Now knows I heard some terrified screams outside my house awhile ago, maybe someone saw THE UNDATAKAH!!! :O*


----------



## Allur

certified geek for over 10 years
weeb
has twitter followers out the ass


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hasn't taken advantage of using gifs in their sig despite being a Premium Member
- Has a crazy usertitle
- Is from Finland, cool (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Attended Mania :yay
Regular in the food thread :JLC3
Probably WF's biggest Ambrose fan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

soon shall have a post count of five digits.

likes Kentucky bourbon and women.

likes bacon on his weetabix.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Soon will have 30,000 posts and access to the LARGEST ARMS IN THE WORLD BROTHER usertitle
Knows Hulk prob would have been at the recent show I went to if not for the controversy, they went with Hall/Booker/The Jarretts instead but strongly hinted Hulk last year
Has a revolving sig and a harem*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a nice mixture of wrestling and K-pop in his sig and avy
- Was likely quite excited to see the Bullet Club debut on Raw
- Really liked Steph's part of Triple H's entrance at Mania*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

four years of proudly supporting Dean.

got to meet a lot of cool wrestlers recently.

Stood firm against the scourge of RE.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Never fails to deliver with his sig.
- Used to be a christmas poo.
- Has reverted to the classic rotating Bryan avi. :lenny


----------



## CJ

*Chief of the Lynch Mob :becky
Needs a border on that avi :benson
Gets dragged across the border to go shopping :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a rotating Becky + Leanna sig :bow
- Chief of the Border Mob :lol
- Will probably win another WF award at the end of the year.


----------



## CJ

*Getting close to 4000 posts :nice
Continues to shun the colored text thing that goes on in here :rileylel
Lives across the water
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is 2 posts away from the 10 triple bagel. :side:
- Isn't a fan of people saying he's from Ireland :lol
- Enjoyed Bex/Sasha's rolling ball of doom.


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm not from Ireland :rileylol
Knows the Women's Championship looks great on Bex :sodone
Knows the new Women's Championship will look even better on her :becky*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Still a Becky Lynch fan for sure.

Has a random signature generator, except for redhead-related things.

Is Not from Ireland.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hey, you're back!
- I remember that you and I do agree on many things in the WWE
- Seth Rollins fan*


----------



## Steve Black Man

- Great taste in music
- Has been here for a really freaking long time.
- Favorites and Least Favorites list is unique in that there are both smark and casual favorites on both lists, meaning that this particular person can not be pigeonholed like most of the rest of us...well played.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That's a fantastic song on your signature.
- Ghost fan
- Perhaps, listened to all their albums like I did
- Noticed my sig and I appreciate it. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone right ahead and named 4 things again.
- One of the few people knocking around to have symbols in their name.
- Would probably get slightly excited if the Shield reunited at some point soon.


----------



## DaShockmaster

-Is the first known person to "bexplex" someone. The year was 1091 CE (the Dark Ages).
-Knows 3 things about the poster above him.
-Is the Chief of the lynch mob.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Newcomer to this thread (Welcome!)
- A knowledgeable historian.
- Has some Journey lyrics on their profile.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got repped from me!!
- Doesn't like me posting 4 things, apparently.
- Shiv does it all the time
- Posts a lot in different threads on the site.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Goes above and beyond the call of duty to name more things than is actually required.
- One of the nicest guys on the forum.
- Will probably laugh at Breeze's participation in the Milan house show.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Trying to mention you to listen to a cool song but I'm getting someone else called Chief
- Oh well, here you go: 



- I wonder if he likes metal but I'll force him to like it.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves The Undertaker.
Least Favorite is Rob Van Dam.
Favorite is HBK. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Super Vampire Slayer
Fellow master of red text
Likely owns some Female Superstar merch*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Romances women with his secret knowledge that *L*adies *N*eed *F*aygo.

knows the Samon Dynasty sucks. Should be called The Samoan Squat Team.

Likes Astronomy. Saw a back hole and was reminded of the Sunny sex tape.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Sunny is fucking disgusting and a discredit to women in the world and humans in general
Would never destroy rBr
But would "destroy" many other things*


----------



## CJ

*Not a big Roman Reigns fan :lol
Still loves red borders
New avi :yay*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Exactly 10,000 posts! THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE
Gif God
Knows Becky Lynch is a wrestling goddess *


----------



## CJ

*Named after another FF character








Promoting his twitter/youtube/tumblr
Keeps throwing Virgil out of the tree house, but he keeps coming back :no:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

does not want to see the Sunny porn.









knows that she's a









knows that my war is nearing it's end. :yes


----------



## Aizen

* Recently ate pepperoni hot pocket.

* May also want to taste Tianna's thighs. :banderas

* Biggest Danielson fan in the whole WF Universe. :yes


----------



## CJ

*Thinks his war is nearly over :nah
Knows Virgil will continue the war over the tv remote forever :rileylel
Recently ate a pepperoni hot pocket

Demon Hunter

Hunts demons when he's not posting in the celeb thread
Has had the same sig for a long time :mark:
Has great taste in women :done
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*STRAIGHT FIYA
Legend of WF after 5yrs
Prince of Points
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Now has YT, Twitter & Tumblr links in his sig (but the Tumblr pic is broken)
- Will get some rep from me again when I can rep him again 
- Avy of course made by CJ*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Dean Ambrose. :ambrose
Has one of my favorite Shield Entrances :mark:
Is from New Zealand. :rollins2*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

celeb thread veteran.

wonderful :benson avi

OG red texter.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*A celeb thread regular too. :benson

Loves Leanna Decker. :becky

Sporting Daniel Bryan avatar. :yes*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Located at the sight of TNA
Wants to see AJ Lee return one day and maybe like me wants to see her again even more than CM Punk himself
Likes all the good wrestlers *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Youtube stalwart.

Would show Brie his tube.

Will one day induct Virgil into the homeless wing of the HOF.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Part of the Team Dark Lady. :benson

Close to 120K Points. :becky

One of my favorite posters on this site. :benson *_


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is a Vampire Slayer

- Has a pretty sick signature

- Is close to their 5th year anniversary on WF this coming May*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be dangerous.

A Playstation guy.

Stomps fools.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maryse devotee. :banderas

knows that The Miz is severely underrated.

wants to be rack attacked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Destroys factions.

If they found a magic lamp and a genie came out their 3 wishes would be to be 'that' bottle of Coke.

No longer claims that they dont Shiv.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Miz would be an excellent main eventer again
Knows WWE is about more than wrestling alone
Is the Awesome Aussie*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has a harem called the *L*egion of *N*ubile *F*reaks.

his treehouse is built upon the tree of woe.

buried Virgil in a time capsule in his backyard. We'll dig him up in 2020.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Gets told off by Gal Gadot.

Knows that isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Was apparently here for unlimited rep weekend.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Was proud when Maryse made her WWE return. 

Misses Nikki Bella. 

Is a very amazing poster and one of the ones that is my favorite. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives in Orlando

Awaits for the return of Seth Rollins :rollins

Fellow Becky Lynch mark :becky*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will maybe join us in Premium Membership land eventually?
- Has only about 30 more posts than I do
- Has been on WF for 3 years now*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I'll join Premium land. One day. :mj2

Has 8,000+ more points than I do.

Going to SummerSlam this August.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

an inveterate gambler.

has a preternatural dislike of hedgehogs.

three of his favorites teamed at Mania, but I don't know if he skipped it like I did.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might just have the GOAT sig.

Getting closer and closer to 30,000 posts.

Posts a lot of sexy celeb pics.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Looks better live
- Happy to see Maryse return
- If only he was the one walking with him down the aisle.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- SIMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:
- Is still loving his metal and frequently tags me to listen to songs
- Doesn't like Sami Zayn for some reason*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has a titty master sig in her rotation. :fuckyeah

ate at a Dickey's in the US as part of her world tour.

probably wishes Dean were booked stronger.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has made a name for themselves.

Still hasn't met Seth.

Would take a Dirty Deeds from Ambrose.


Ninja'd.


Fan of old school Rock/Metal.

Not a fan of their being so many Roman Reigns threads.

Recently had a beef burito.


----------



## CJ

*Loves pink borders :mckinney
Glad Queen Maryse is back
Graduated from Fearless Uni :nikki*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is of course rocking an orange border.

Would give all their points to the first redhead who wanted them.

Knows WWE is wasting Lesnar, especially considering how much he's paid.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to see Maryse in her ring gear again
Wants to be pinned by her
Knows Rusev and Sheamus would be awesome as Tag Champs*


----------



## CJ

*Has a giant youtube button in his sig








Should try this one








Owner of the worlds best tree house :yay*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New good looking sig
- FINALLY past 10,000 posts
- Has over 60,000 points


----------



## CJ

*Big time Nintendo fan
Probably owns a 3DS
Seems to exclusively post itt :yay*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has the shortest name of any very active member on this forum.
- Finally broke the 10k mark :fuckyeah
- Likely getting very excited over the prospect of another Red Dead game :mark:


----------



## CJ

*Worded that first thing very carefully :rileyclap
Probably knew I'd bring up this guy called H
Doesn't want to see Sheamus v Rooney
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His current post count is some serious binary code.
- Patiently waiting for Becky to get her moment.
- Might have some renewed optimism that Newcastle can pull themselves out of the mire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hail to the Chief!

May like this Becky Lynch chick.

ready,willing and able to defend Becky against her detractors.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Super Uncle
Prob sees my sig same way as others are and now knows I am confused af to why
Bought us a cruise ship for the summer and rented out the tree house*



CJ said:


> *Has a giant youtube button in his sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should try this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner of the worlds best tree house :yay*


*I am confused as hell! I have all 40x40 icons with working links or at least thats what I see :O 
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Isn't impressed by no Samoans.
- They don't want none.
- Knows Evie should be signed by NXT. (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Is going on a cruise with Virgil & SHIV :surprise:
Biggest FF fan I know :mckinney
Likes to keep people up to date with his social media (Y)

CHIEF

Likes to ninja fellow members of the Lynch Mob :nikki2
One of the friendliest posters on WF :yay
Doesn't like people forcing their opinions on him*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *
> I am confused as hell! I have all 40x40 icons with working links or at least thats what I see :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Youtube button looks huge for me, & the tumblr one is broken. AG also sees the tumblr button as broken.



Ambrose Girl said:



- Now has YT, Twitter & Tumblr links in his sig (but the Tumblr pic is broken)
- Will get some rep from me again when I can rep him again 
- Avy of course made by CJ

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Punkhead

Has a shitload of rep power.

Loves redheads (don't we all?).

Made me a sig once, misspelling my name (an awesome one too).


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm still embarrassed by that 
Loves to headbang while looking at his user cp :becky
Loves redheads :yay*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Donated points which I humbly accepted
- Made my posts and points' relationship more connected
- Generous


----------



## Kratosx23

Presumably makes the grade. 

Has a declarative statement as a location.

Has a signature made up of video game characters, mostly or all of which are of Japanese origin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Has The true Batman who doesn't kill as his avi.

knows Snyder has sabotaged the DC filmverse as it struggles to take flight.

his namesake returns to television in eight days.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lives on the Living Planet.

One of the longest lasting posters on this forum

Offline

THE SHIV: 

Ninja'd me :krillin2

Has 10/10 sig

Over 100,000 points :surprise:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Once got so inebriated he mistakenly attacked a Sonic Drive In.

nearing 11000 points.

Would play strip poker with Catrina from LU.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rotating sig
- Ninja'd DeadMan's Hand
- Has a ton of points


----------



## CJ

*Loves watching the sun rise :Oooh
Hopes the New Day stay together forever
May or may not have dressed up as Bowser for Halloween*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- Becky has the Woman's title in their sig
- Country of origin is shrouded in mystery


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't noticed my location :rileylel
On the road to 4000 points :nice
Surprisingly hasn't made it to 1000 posts in here yet
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Donkey Kong fan
- Hated Mario because of his early life abuse towards DK
- Would probably buy Nintendo NX *


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Loves metal

- Likes The Undertaker

- Hates Dolph Ziggler: Versions 1.0 - 3.0*


----------



## Allur

chicken
friend of the funkmaster
uses disturbing as fuck images as decorations for his profile :dahell


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*O-oooooooooo AAAAE-A-A-I-A-U- JO-oooooooooooo AAE-O-A-A-U-U-A- E-eee-ee-eee AAAA.

Lives in Finland.

Is getting a push.*


----------



## CJ

*Watches a shit ton of wrestling :thumbsup
Probably won't be watching to see how WWE ruins Bullet Club
Knows this needs to happen on Raw :lol








*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn right that needs to happen on RAW :cudi

Knows how to post WebMs. :thumbsup

Top quality poster :chrisholly*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

glad WWE didn't introduce an elite faction of dancers called The Ballet Club.

exceptional taste in wrestling.

likes his women *Anything Goes*.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for the epic reps
- I still love your sig
- Needs more spanking, I believe!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Destroys factions
- Brought back classic spinning D Bryan
- Will be on 28k posts soon

EDIT: Ninja'ed by Simon!

- Is a sneaky ninja
- Was likely happy to see Taker win at Mania
- Likes Baron Corbin for whatever reason*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is WF's biggest Ambrose fan

- Lives in New Zealand

- Has met Dean and Roman.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes KANA.

Likes the Dean.

is on my friends list. :mckinney


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Single handedly destroyed the League of Nations.
- Has an obscene amount of points.
- Hopefully won't be suffering from any Summertime Sadness this year.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows Becky Lynch should get a Women's title reign down the line

Has great taste in wrestlers

Misses Tyson Kidd :cry*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably love my new avatar and sig
- Likes Naito
- Still watches NJPW*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sig's broken. 

But nice avatar though. :mckinney

Likes to posts great music. (Y)*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*- Watches some good wrestling, excluding TNA

- Mastered the chinlock

- Either loves or hates the PINGAS meme*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nice hooters
- Loved the team of Michelle McCool and Layla
- Purple text*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*King of Strong Style
King of Metal
King of Chipmunks*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bullet Club fan.

Not a fan of the Samoan trio.

Has an Avy made by CJ.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Nikki Bella's dominance
- Can't wait for her return
- Might be upset that Brie has retired.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a huge Undertaker fan.

Knows Sami Zayn is nothing special.

Is alone on Kepler 186F.


----------



## CJ

*Getting pinned by Maryse
Wants to see Maryse v Becky :becky
From the same country as AG
*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Would love having a personal 1v1 with Becky
LEANNAAAAA
Knows that redheads make all of us weak*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has posts worth reading.


----------



## CJ

*Could watch Nikki do push ups all day :nikki
Probably wishes he was the Miz
Regular in the WoW thread :JLC3
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would take a bullet for Decker.

Is the GFX King.

Has great taste in women.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants Miz to retain at Payback
- Knows Miz and Maryse are a better power couple than HHH and Steph.
- Hopes Ru-Ru gets a fair push after the LON break up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably disappointed that Becky is now out of the Title picture.

But should be looking forward to Becky vs. Emma.

A Linkin Park fan.


----------



## CJ

*Is having a conversation with @Deus Ex Machina on his visitor wall :lol
Want to see Maryse v Lana
Likes Lamborghini's*


----------



## -Black Rose

Changed his location
Is good at GFX
Acknowledged the fact that Eva Maryse likes Lamborghinis(who doesn't?)


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Doesn't know I'm not a fan of Lambos
No location
Likes Naruto (?)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an awesome sig (Y)
- Marks for Ryback
- (American) Football fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Part of the Lynch Mob
- Enzo and Cass fan
- We're both Nakamura fans*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Sigpic isn't working right now apparently 
- Isn't impressed with Zayn so far 
- Hopes WWE treats Nakamura right.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, Sami Zayn doesn't appeal to me. He's just one of these guys that seem dime-a-dozen. While I admit, his match with Nakamura is excellent but he could be very boring if it's not the right opponent.
- Cesaro is awesome if you want to compare the two. You see awesomeness all-over Cesaro.
- American Alpha fan*


----------



## Allur

enjoys the current state of the meta
doesnt like potheads
is a pothead who thinks he lives in some exoplanet


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Blunt
- Finnish
- 4 years old


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Has been on this site for 3 years.

Must Like The New Day.

Smash Bros. adverts galore! EVERYWHERE on profile! (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Charlotte.

hopefully wasn't named after Vanilla Ice.

has a retro vibe.

fundamentally opposes white ring ropes.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 4 things again
- So many points
- Closing in on 30,000 posts


----------



## CJ

*Post count still hasn't increased :WTF2
Almost at 100 visitor page views :mckinney
Always gets top marks :yay
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

1/10 of the way to 100,000 posts. :sodone

has way more than 63,073 points :fact

Middle name might be Eobard.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Glen Quagmire of WF
Biggest Dbry fan on WF :yes
Has 100 different arcade games in the treehouse
*


----------



## CJ

*Took all the social media icons out of his sig :sadpanda
Probably waiting for the 3 month limit to expire, so he can change his name again :lol
Not a fan of Charlotte :rileylol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Doesn't favor Charlotte either.

expert bonfire maker.

loves Vitamin B, if the B stands for bacon. :homer


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to THE SHIV again :no:

Dat Leanna Decker sig :banderas

Wants to see Emma get a lass licking*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me recently with Shield Dean <3
- Might be out of control
- Hasn't changed his av in quite some time*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has a seemingly never-ending number of sigs. :lol

Has met every member of The Shield.

Except Seth. :Cocky*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows Seth is a troll and avoids me!!!
- Should know I have like 25 gifs in my rotating sig lol
- I'm surprised he has time to do anything else with the amount of wrestling companies he watches *


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't watch Moxley in the indies.
Hasn't met Seth Rollins.
Met New Day though despite hating their gimmick lol. :lmao*


----------



## CJ

*Has 40 WF friends :JLC3
Doesn't want Claire Lynch in WWE :rileylol
Needs to get back to making Decker gifs :sodone*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes cooked jamon.

may like Rachel Riley.

Is counting down the days untl Becky becomeschamp.


----------



## CJ

*Speaks Spanish :hmm
Doesn't post in color :WTF2
Apparently going on a cruise with NLC & Virgil







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

would enjoy some Bexcellent sex.

had booty o's for breakfast.

eats a lot of chips.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Rotating sig
- How do you create rotating signatures?
- Destroyed NWO once*


----------



## Trublez

*Added Tyler Breeze and Sami Zayn to his least favourites list lol.
Uses green to signify what he finds good which definitely sits well with me.
Should make an account on signavatar.com if he wants a rotating signature.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has awoken from his slumber
- Has graced this thread with his presence
- Has a new sig


----------



## CJ

*Knows @Trublez has had that sig for a while
Will make it to 400 posts by the end of the year :fingerscrossed
Has had the same avi/sig for a while
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows it's been so long I forgot what his sig was
- Knows other sections usually have threads that don't interest me
- Knows there are rare occasions where they do


----------



## Trublez

*A shy guy that uses invisible mode.
Knows that isn't a coincidence.
Has probably never heard of Shona McGarty.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of my favorite posters. :draper2

Still sporting the team green. :benson

Has such a sexy signature. kada*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a pretty long name without spaces
- But it also lacks underscores
- Which automatically makes it better than mine


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still has an amazing signature.

Loves video games.

Has a great avatar.  *_


----------



## CJ

*Still regrets the underscores :rileylel
Made a post :WTF2
Good guy (Y)

BTVS

Ninja'd me 
Makes a lot of quality posts in the celeb thread :mckinney
Big fan of Ashley Benson :benson*


----------



## krtgolfing

Leanna Decker!
Becky Lynch!
Red Head Feitsh! 

:sodone


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pretty new
- Awesome sig isn't centered
- Confusing username


----------



## Trublez

*Will definitely not remove the underscores from his name if he ever decides to go premium. 8*D
Hates Nintendo with a burning passion. 8*D
Is the loudest most outgoing person in every party. 8*D*


----------



## CJ

*Will never ever change his username again :benson
Probably a member of the Whitney Dean fan Club :rileylel
Would ditch the rabbit food if Booty O's became a real cereal :Oooh
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still sporting the goddess aka Becky Lynch. :becky

Still on the team Orange. :benson

On the team of Lass Kicker. :becky*_


----------



## Trublez

*Regular celeb thread poster.
May or may not have seen Paige on the UK's This Morning show.
Red font user.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Hall of famer
- Green font color


----------



## CJ

*Making the grade since 2013
Probably owns a full set of New Day merch :thumbsup
Possibly watches upupdowndown*


----------



## Trublez

*Has the same border design as me, accept his black is in the middle and mine is at the sides.
Knows I haven't changed my username in a year now. :agree:
Now knows I'm not in anyone's fanclub, yeah, even that Brazilian that I used to rep on here (what's her name again? ) *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has forsaken Brazilian booty.

adios motherf*cker

Bigby Wolf


----------



## Trublez

*Knows some of my old usernames.
Uses invisible mode like CJ and MTG.
Way older than me.*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I use invisible mode :nah (I just post then immediately log out 0)
Has a GOAT username that he should never ever change :cudi
Probably wonders who's buying all those New Day unicorn headbands :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Definitely uses invisible mode because the "last activity" message is hidden on his wall.
Should stop lying to his BFF. 
Lost interest in video games.*


----------



## CJ

*Amateur detective








Watches upupdowndown
My BFF







*


----------



## Trublez

*Dropped invisible mode...for now.
Probably knows that "door hinge" is the closest thing that rhymes with orange.
One of the many people in this thread with a rotating sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Orange doesn't have to rhyme for it to be in a song :lol
Needs to make a bunch of Shona gifs so he can rotate his sig :benson
Still no.2 itt :yay*


----------



## The Establishment

Has the same name as my brother (CJ)

Likes hot chicks

Posts a lot


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Joined this month
Name indicates that a lot of the American electorate hate him
Has 87 posts so far, a decent first month
*


----------



## Allur

is from bat feces in the usa which could refer to basically any spot on the usa map so cant really tell where he is from
enjoys watching romo do bad throws lul
quite enjoyable music taste


----------



## CJ

*Eats reindeer meat :thumbsup
May or may not watch the Eurovision song contest
WFE*


----------



## Trublez

*Likely wasn't happy to see Becky receive a black eye.
Has gone to bed.
Like I'm about to right now. :bye*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thank you for telling how to do the rotating signature.
- Awesome green
- Likes my colorful signature and finds it funny that I have Spami Pain in my dislike list. *


----------



## CJ

*Listened to @Trublez 's advice :mckinney
Now living on Kepler 186F :WTF2
Is taking acting classes :hmm
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would prob like to see Original Women's title brought in for Smackdown if we have a brand split
Knows Becky and Emma feud is good for biz but Becky needs the final win if it is a series
Is online and on fire*


----------



## CJ

*Knows we need Women's Tag Titles :becky
Not a fan of overpushed Samoan's :reigns2
Going on a cruise in the summer :yay*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The second shortest username on the forum
- A fellow member of the N3T crew
- *Samoans


----------



## krtgolfing

- Likes The New Day
-Has a Badass Avatar and Signature
-Seems to be a gamer


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Centered their sig
- Catching up to me in post count


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should make a song out of his nickname: Make, make the Grade! Make the Grade! Make, make the Grade! MAKE YOUR GRADE!!!
- Increased his post by one
- Impressed!! :applause:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has taken a liking to Baron Corbin
- Watch Raw last night
- Prefers the big boys


----------



## Lm2

-Good poster
-likes the new day
-Nintendo=life


----------



## Buttermaker

Canadian
Enjoys a good crisp PBR
From Ontario I'm assuming? Judging by the PBR


----------



## CJ

*Creator of this excellent thread :JLC3
Baseball fan
From the same country as half the GFX section (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Coconut Juice
- If you should know, I'm doing some acting but not classes. It's a group that people come in and read out scripts.
- Master in Graphic Design*


----------



## CJ

*Likes Coconut Juice :hmm
Nakamura fan :mckinney
Lives on a distant planet*


----------



## Oneiros

*- Has a great Becky sig rotating (the one where she is doing the horns on the rope)
- Triple border avy
- #teamredhead*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- In the midst of a push
- Surpassed my post count in a short amount of time
- Cesaro looks boss in their avy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

been making grades for a long time.

slowly approaching 392 posts.

respected denizen of this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Probably owns a weapons cabinet :mckinney
Loves Mexican food
On the way to 30k posts :thumbsup
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Charmander Junkie.

has a large bank balance.

would like to make a deposit in Becky's vault. :curry2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Coke and titty addicted uncle
Insane rep amount
Always pumping on steel 




*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Master of the Brie Buster.

Lord of the *red text*.

once gave a guy a stunner just because he could.

Truly a WF legend and stand up guy!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I appreciate that but right now I am a sit down guy and in a sec a lay down guy 
Knows WWE are the true destroyer of factions. Look at all the good groups they ruined!
Knows of the best Faction in Mortal Kombat... Brotherhood of Shadow.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Johnny Cage is cool, but Cage is a machine.

knows that Miz would make a great Johnny Cage.

knows that RAW's ratings will soon be Sub Zero.


----------



## CJ

*Named after a weapon :woah
Apparently a MK fan
Still naming 4 things :MAD*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that 4>3 but <5.

named after a lifeguard? :nah

may like Becky.


----------



## CJ

Will miss Euro 2016 cause he's going on a cruise :WTF2
Knows Becky is the best :becky
Likes eating things I've never heard of :rileylel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Didn't tag @Certified G when an epic Emma bikini pic was posted in the WOW thread...


----------



## CJ

*Likes using gifs to express himself
Wishes he had Charlotte's view of those Nikki push ups :nikki
Really loves pink borders :thumbsup*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would make gifs for food.

Is likely enjoying Jerichos heel work.

Rocking a multi-coloured border.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Those butts
- Marking out seeing Maryse on screen :mark:
- If there will be a match between Nikki Bella and Maryse, your mind is going to explode.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Kevin Owens

Doesn't mark for Sami Zayn

Is Canadian :hmm*


----------



## Paigeology

Enjoys Sonic

Likes NJPW

Mayor of Chinlock city


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't have a pic in their sig
- Their avy is a little creepy
- Turned 2 not to long ago


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Joined here 3 years ago.

Location is from the New Day!! :yes

Still has a awesome signature. :benson*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also has an awesome sig
- Joined befor I did
- Has met many WWE superstars


----------



## CJ

*Thinks Santana Garrett is a little creepy :nah
Waiting for the next New Day thread to pop up so he can make another post 
Loves this thread :mckinney
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow lover of this thread
- It's late in the afternoon where they are
- Was in attendance for unlimited rep weeknend


----------



## CJ

*Always knows what time it is
Uses invisible mode :hmm
Biggest New Day fan itt :Oooh*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Straight FIYA God
Is not a fan of my fav wrestler Y2J
Wows us all with his point count*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes J and K Pop.

• Tales related location unless I'm crazy.

• Excited for the Bullet Club.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined last year
- Has full reps :applause: 
- Has 7,318 posts already. I'm impressed! I'll green rep you for no fucking reason!!*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is really excited.

• Seemingly has forgotten me.

• Likes Nakamura.


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't been around in a while
Fire Emblem fan
Probably still likes Karen Gillan*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Is not a fan of my fav wrestler Y2J*


I'm still a fan. I'm just one of those disgruntled fans that wishes he'd leave the memories alone.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Feels forgotten.

But is probably liked by Seabs.

Has almost been here for 2 years.



Ninja'd me.

Would never hate on a ginger.

Is a Jericho fan but prefers him at his peak.


----------



## CJ

*Types slowly :rileylel
Wants to see Maryse pin someone so he can add a new gif to his sig :rileyclap
Wouldn't know who to root for in an Eva v Maryse match*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Ulster Taytos better.

likes Becky with an Edge.

likes this game called football, but where are the helmets and pads.


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't watch Football :WTF2
Getting ready to say goodbye to the tree house & go on a cruise :rileylol
Wants to share a coke with Sulecki*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wants to share a ginger snap with Becky.

Loves posting those gifs.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got rid of their pics in the PYPT
- Looks nothing like I imagined
- Always has good looking booty in their sig


----------



## CJ

*Has given out 12 likes :thumbsup
Loves watching tv
Has 893 posts itt :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes the Last thing eaten thread.

knows that N.I.'s Tayto's are the OG of chips.

would buy an audiobook narrated by Becky. :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes girls riding bicycles
- Lass Kicker Inc.
- Joining the Lynch army*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Sid.

• Loves metal.

• Likes that one gal from that one metal band.


----------



## Kenny

- joined in 2014
- seems to have no sig
- weird avatar


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His sig is probably the most porno one so far :lol
- Is APPROVED!
- Hit 21k at some point recently*


----------



## Kenny

- is part of the ambrose asylum
- has met 2/3 of the shield boys
- loves Dean. FUCKING. Ambrose


----------



## CJ

*Always has interesting avi/sig combo's :mckinney
From the land down under :thumbsup
A WF Legend :bow*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- King of emoticons
- Lynch army approval
- Perhaps, memorized all the emoticons by heart.







*


----------



## CJ

*Loves metal
Likes to act
Sid fan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Initial stand for clean and jerk, hich he does when he watches Becky.

tantalizingly close to 64,000 points.

a Rollinsite.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has relocated to Lass Kicker Incorporated.
- One of very few people to have over 100k points
- Has been around for just over 2 and a half years.


----------



## CJ

*Misread SHIV's location :rileylel
Member of the Lynch Mob








Recently went to London to see :becky
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows where *THE SHIV* is really located.

wishes he could see Becky live

has a Leanna Decker folder on his computer.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thank you for the rep!
- Dat straw sucking
- Also likes Undertaker*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Spider-Man.

• Enjoys rep.

• Probably likes Decker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has his own smiley :sk.

got a problem? Better call Sol.

movie maven.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably wishes he was that bottle of coke
- Is still Team Darklady
- Has over 120k points now*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably not planning a trip to Isengard.

• Happy that Dean has his own show on Raw.

• Likes every color within the pink-purple spectrum.


----------



## CJ

*Closing in 7500 posts :thumbsup
Big fan of bullet points
Hasn't asked me for any help in awhile :rileylel*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has discovered i can't read.
- Knows WWE following the same NXT pattern for the women's division is a bad idea.
- Has posts that are #straightfire :becky


----------



## CJ

*Super close to 4000 posts :yay
Knows Becky deserves the title :becky
And that she shouldn't have to wait 3-5 years to get it :becky
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not sure what other sections they post in
- Their post count is currently even
- Their points, however, are not


----------



## Oneiros

- Hasn't changed his sig and avy in a long time
- Post count increased by 1 from the last time I came here.
- Has been here for more than 3 years


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should be called Double J
- Has plenty of favorites from different promotions
- Happy to see Nakamura in NXT like I do*


----------



## Paigeology

Big Fan of Psycho Sid 
Rob Van Dam? "No F***in way!"
Approaching a decade here :O


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave me a like
- For a post from awhile ago
- Just got online


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His post count might actually have moved recently.
- Might have Mario as his GP.
- Will be wanting New Day to beat whoever wins the tag tournament.


----------



## Oneiros

- Sig straight from Suplex City
- Appreciates women's wrestling in general
- I misread Carlisle, Cumbria, England as Carlisle, Cucumber, England


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might now hope there is a place in England known as Cucumber.

Knows The Miz is an Awesome Heel.

But might want Cesaro to win the IC Title match more.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Losing to Maryse
- Ecstatic at her return
- Just got offline


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably always keeps up to date with Nintendo's release schedule.
- Likely a fan of anime.
- Has reached his 394th question to Scott Steiner about wrestling.


----------



## CJ

*Made it to 4000 posts :yay
Recently read up on Becky's life story
Still has an awesome sig :mckinney
*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Has now fully adapted a Becky Lynch signature.

Likes to type in Orange Text

Repped me an awesome Charlotte picture. 







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Charlotte.

Opposed to the white ring ropes.

rapidly approaching a decade of greatness here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Does indeed live at Lass Licker Inc. not Lass Kicker Inc.
- Has made drinking Coke more appealing than ever.
- Proud Lynch Mob member.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

considered making his old name Craig XL to impress the lasses.

vexed by Bex mistreatment in WWE.

1/5 of the way to 20,000 posts.


----------



## CJ

*Could listen to Becky's puns for hours, but loves it when she gets serious :becky
From the same country as my absentee BFF :sadpanda
Will one day have a 1000 posts in this fine thread :yay

shiv

Ninja'd me :cuss:
Does like plain milk :WTF2
Probably watched the Vikings finale
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd by my aura of stealth.

should know I abhor plain milk.

May have watched the Vikings finale as well.


----------



## CJ

*Not a fan of plain milk :what
Really likes muffins though :lol
Speaks fluent Spanish
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dream Girl is named BJ.

Would like milk from Kentucky.

may have Sunday Roast tomorrow.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should join in the United Colors of Wrestling Forum like I did
- He's a SHIVER!! So, don't fuck with him!
- And knows plenty of hot girls.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*COLORED TEXT
SID!!!!
Knows I got half the brains that you do~!
*


----------



## Paigeology

Bullet club fan
maximum star rating
has a location i have never heard of


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a sig by CJ.

• Huge fan of Paige.

• Loves Edge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Rampaige*

wants to ram Paige.

excellent taste in women wrestlers.

lovely sig.

ninja'd by my own laziness.

The *Sol Katti*

almost 2 years here.

Karen Gillan fan.

very good smiley/sig maker.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got Ninja'd
- Posts more than 3 things sometimes
- Edited the post yesterday*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Taker is the GOAT.
- Has now made his dislike of Evan Bourne public
- Will be hoping Corbin finishes Dolph off.


----------



## CJ

*Will have 5000 posts before he knows it :rileyclap
Hopes Becky wins WF's Favorite PG Era Women tournament :becky
Probably wears his bex goggles 24/7 :lol*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has already almost tacked another 100 posts on to his 10,000
Could retire with his points
But still has ambition to become US President*


----------



## CJ

*Wants Becky to be revealed as the leader of Bullet Club :becky
Going on a cruise in the summer
Big Y2J fan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd by a slow internet connection.

*LNF*

favorite soda: K-Pop.

likes a girl who can tie cherry stems with her tongue.

lives in an Empire, but not a Roman Empire.

*CJ*

invisible ninja

Becky inspired him to join the clan of The Hand, which he uses often.

ate a lot of potatoes today.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- The girl in their sig doesn't fall
- Almost at 30,000 posts


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Very unflappable
- Always encourages people to beat the status quo.
- Shy to go outside of this thread on occasion.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Taught me a new word
- Made an articulate post about Reigns in the WWE section
- In a thread about him being protected


----------



## CJ

*Will hit 400 posts & shock everyone itt 
Doesn't want the New Day to ever split up
Very shy*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Beginning on the long road to 20k posts.
- Bexcited about Bex's progress in the WF tournament :yay
- Knows Finn's call up is imminent.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Bexcited like many
- Notices my sigs and waits what I'll put next
- Doesn't like that I have Zayn in my dislike list.*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'll ever make it to 20k posts :nah (Though I'd probably be there already if all my posts counted :rileylel)
Sick of seeing Reigns v Sheamus
Recently ate a kit-kat :thumbsup

Simon

Likes to ninja people :WHYYY
Will change his sig again soon
Wishes RVD was blocked
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Stopped posting pics of Leanna Decker 
- Orange man
- Soon, he's going to post 10,092*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big Psycho Sid fan.
- Enjoys old school wrestling.
- Probably prefers it to the overall current product.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Second post on this page
- Is still new to the Chatbox crew


----------



## Team Technical

- Has a unhealthy interest for cartoons
- Is getting his grades straight
- Loves points


----------



## CJ

*Won the 2008 most hated member award :thumbsup
Hasn't given out any likes
Less posts than MTG
*


----------



## Team Technical

- Thinks the Point system has Always been around
- Loves hardcore divas
- Likes GIFS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

nine year veteran here.

just recently made a thread in Rants.

sixteen poînts and counting.


----------



## CJ

*Team Lass Licker
Will probably hit 30k posts before MTG makes it to 400 :lol
Used to post in purple
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Ambrose Girl has the purple locked down.

burning the midnight oil.

wishes Becky were champion.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*








LASS LICKER INC

Colorful even without posting in color due to the snazzy name and usertitle

Epic Uncle and super nice guy!
*


----------



## Chrome

Likes anime
Can't wait for the Bullet Club to form in WWE
Likes having long names


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of the Cuetos
Knows Dario is 10000x better than Vince McMahon
Knows The Temple is the place to be*


----------



## Paigeology

Has a CJ Avatar
Lifetime Prem member
A fan of pokemon?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Paige
- Undertaker fan :nice:
- Joined February of 2014
- Fresh meat*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a lot of favourites.

And has a lot of least favourites.

Metalhead.


----------



## CJ

*Called me a babe in the WoW thread :WTF2
Really loves pink borders
Would like to see a Maryse/Lana tag team*


----------



## Chrome

Can't seem to decide between being visible or invisible
Should change his usertitle to "DAT BECKY LYNCH!"
Doesn't have a red border on his avy atm :wow


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Matanza and Dario fan.
- Might well have tried calling the number in his user title.
- Buried the idiotic Reigns fans earlier :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Not a fan of Reigns fans.

Has a made by CJ signature.

Would become Irish to impress Becky.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i only dislike the blind, ignorant ones.
- Probably not a fan of domestic water.
- Proud graduate of Fearless U.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should join the pink border revolution.

Has been Bexplexing for a loooooong time.

Might be torn on who to cheer for between Owens and Zayn.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably disappointed that Nikki and Maryse got eliminated so early from the WF tournament
- Knows Miz has been killing it as a heel.
- Believes Kane is the safest ever in ring worker.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Just disappointed me with the knowledge that Maryse and Nikki have been eliminated. Bad WF.

Could be jealous of Ric Flair...









Might want to become a High Chief.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would lay down for Maryse
- Would do push ups with Nikki
- Hopefully knows Ric is a drunken bozo.


----------



## Kenny

- chief becky mark
- wants becky to win the title
- may watch raw


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that an elbow bra is better than a hand bra.

Loves the booty.

All of their favorites are retired, except Angle who should be retired.


----------



## Lm2

Big Maryse Fan
Love your sig
has over 4000 posts in almost 2 years


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From the fine nation of Canada.
- SCSA fan
- A forum veteran.


----------



## Lm2

Lynch Fan
From the beautiful country of England
Usually in This thread


----------



## CJ

*15 WF friends
Yankees fan
Used to be known as legendmaker2*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- 1 post away from a round number.
- One of my faves on here aige
- Has left the border crew :WTF2


----------



## CJ

*Hopes Becky destroys AJ in that tournament :becky
Wants to see Becky & Cesaro with gold before the end of the year :becky :cesaro
Makes a lot of excellent posts :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Smiley master
- Gif maker
- Invisible user


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Abbreviation to MTG
- Asking Scott Steiner for advice
- Added a new post recently*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopes to see Taker again this year.
- Probably loved seeing HBK at Mania.
- Enjoys nodding his head.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is it me or does Sid looks like Brock Lesnar in that avatar?
- Would you love to see Brock Lesnar vs. Psycho Sid?
- And Psycho Sid powerbomb's Lesnar's ass to hell*


----------



## Lm2

Loves taker, wants to see him wrestle at mania again
Big Sid Mark
Seasoned WF Vetern


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maker of legends.

eight years of meritorious service here.

Canadian.


----------



## Lm2

always has a good sig
The Shiv is 4 real
always a solid poster


----------



## CJ

*Roma fan
Wants to see Lana v Charlotte
Enjoys Banana Chocolate chip muffins :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has just noticed my higher post count
- Is probably Scottish mixed with Irish
- Doesn't have LEANNA DECKER in their sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has just sent people into overload after making another post.
- Will be at 4k points soon.
- Doesn't want New Day to break up.


----------



## CJ

*Knows MTG reaching 400 posts is a sign of the apocalypse :rileylel
Going to be having some strong words with any Lynch Mob members that voted for AJ :becky
One of the best posters on WF :fact*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Needs to see Becky live one day.
- Sgt. at Arms of the Lynch Mob :rileylol
- Probably fpalms every time the LON appear


----------



## CJ

*Probably won't stay up to watch Raw live
Not that interested in Nattie v Charlotte
Wants to see LON break up asap :thumbsup*


----------



## Gandhi

- Liked when Becky went _"FIRE"_
- Irish
- Used to have a redhead with amazing tits on his signature


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Have you drawn your avatar and sig?
- If so, good stuff
- Zombie lover*


----------



## Gandhi

I just found them on google, lol.

- Thinks I'm a zombie lover
- Only mentioned 1 thing about me
- Psycho Sid fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Isn't showing favorites on his signature?
- Has probably subscribed to some Zombie channel
- Awesome Egyptian... ya habibi, ya khayeh! *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a Psycho Sid mark.

Also an Undertaker mark.

Has posts worth reading.


----------



## CJ

*Corrupted my wish :sadpanda
Likes Maryse to be on top
Graduated from Fearless University :nikki*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their avy doesn't have a border
- Their line isn't on
- Semi-seizure inducing sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows the human race isn't perfect.

Doesn't seem to post outside of this thread much at all.

Lives in a New Day...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has over 21,000 points

Probably marked out when Maryse returned

Joined in 2014*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has over 11,000 points
- Knows of Maryse's return which means he still watches WWE
- Or he just read it on here


----------



## Oneiros

- Is the only person whose post count I keep up with
- Uncrowned king of this thread
- New Day fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Enzo fan
- Enjoys his promos
- Likes Omega
- He'd be upset about me not liking Naito*


----------



## CJ

*Just posted something in the food thread
Seems to dislike quite a few wrestlers
Lives on another planet*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes my food
- Wonder which wrestlers that he doesn't like.
- Likes fire*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I share his opinion of RVD
Big Sid fan
Has been around for a long time :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

dislikes RVD

Doesnt care for vd for that matter.

wants to have Becky make him bacon for breakfast.


----------



## CJ

*Probably annoyed Becky was reduced to Fallout instead of being on Raw :no:
Loves mexican food
Wants to ditch NLC & Virgil & go on a cruise with Sulecki instead :rileylel*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to party with Ivar the Boneless.

not a fan of Dutch Velders, but may like the Dutch.

would rather motorboat Leanna Decker than go on a cruise with her.


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'd have left Ivar the Boneless in the woods :rileylel
Needs to catch up on Outlander :benson
Probably still in shock over that Melisandre reveal :surprise:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I was shocked, yet oddly aroused. :yum:

to the surprise of no one ate bacon within the last 24 hours.

wonders about Lagertha's fate.


----------



## CJ

*Likes 400 year old women :WTF2
Knows bacon is an essential dietary requirement :yum:
Probably likes Lana's wrestling attire :side:







*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

knows that Lana gif should pop up instead of the *must spread rep *message.

wants to give Becky a vitamin D injection.

likes his football.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has sexual innuendos, puns, and references for days
Might get a laugh from this 



Learned Iron Tail without a tail *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

much like Bruno, is a true living legend.

just posted a hilarious Pokemon video.

would mark out completely if AJ won the title at Payback.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has some phenomenal Leanna Decker sig pics (Y)

A member of Lass Licker Inc.

Has over 100,000 points :damn*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excellent sig.

expansive wrestling tastes.

carrying Scott Steiner's bag but not his water.


----------



## CJ

*Living at Lass Licker Inc :hmm
Needs to try a bacon muffin :benson
Probably a fan of the NCR
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is the only one to make over 2,000 posts in this fine thread.
- Needs to believe he will make it to 20k posts overall. :yes
- Knows the WWE have tainted all the good that came out of the Mania triple threat :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

mentioned tainted, perhaps a fan of the taint? 

glad Becky is the most popular female wrestler on this hallowed forum.

hoping for Cesaro to take the strap at Payback.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Clearly can't resist making innuendo at every opportunity :lol
- Would dance with Leanna Decker.
- Has 333 friends on here. :yay


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Samson fan







:kappa:
- He won't find this pun funny
- Likes Jericho*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Simon Meta Lover?
- Or Simon Metal Over
- A user of Google


----------



## CJ

*Made another post :WTF2 :what :WTF :confused
Will make it to 500 posts by the end of the year :rileyclap
Loves this thread above all others :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows MTG is about to cause World War 3 with all these posts.
- Has his own ironworks factory known as Norn Iron.
- Probably has a new love for chopsticks.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Liked my post but still don't think he found it funny :kappa
- His posts are worth reading... he doesn't hate for the sake of hating and jumping on bandwagons
- Prefers NXT guys over the main roster*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i always appreciate a good pun :becky
- Will be rooting for a KO win at Payback.
- Very nice guy.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I fixed his nick at Currently Listening so that he'd be able to listen to some awesome stuff from me.
- Appreciates that he called me a nice guy
- I can also say that about yourself*


----------



## CJ

*Solo resident of Kepler 186F
May have added a couple of names to his least favorites
Appreciates being called a nice guy*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also a very nice guy
- Will probably bring back the border soon.
- Recently had food including both chicken and bacon, :homer


----------



## CJ

*One of the nicest people on the forum :fact
Probably the most chilled out member of the Mob :becky
Not planning any trips to Kepler 186F :rileylel*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't wanna go to Kepler 186F 
- Master of the Emoticons 
- I hope he liked the song I shared with him







*


----------



## Aizen

* Writes poetry and lyrics about how horrendous RVD was.

* Recommends music.

* Truly thinks the Undertaker is the greatest ever.


----------



## NoyK

*- Hunts Demons as a part time job
- Is in a quite interesting location
- Has a trippy avy*


----------



## Kenny

- paradise city
- dragonball z fan
- is comfortably numb


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Most likely would have a hard time picking in that 'boob man or ass man' thread :lol
- From down my end of the world (Y)
- Has his username all in CAPS*


----------



## Kenny

- might know i havent seen that yet :mark:
- new zealander
- might like fush and chups


----------



## CJ

*Never disappoints with his sigs :done
On the way to 22000 posts
Probably goes to a lot of bbq's :rileylol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fights the power.










Probably only eats oranges.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- Likes booty
- Online for now


----------



## CJ

*Has been making quite a few posts recently :surprise:
Big Pokemon fan
Likes to remain invisible
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 7 minutes after I
- May be in the room right now
- Posted 5 minutes before I


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:
- Also frequents invisible mode.
- Curses when Becky isn't on RAW
- Evidently a fan of chicken :clap

MTG:

- Slowly creeping up to the 400 post mark.
- Often fools people into thinking he's offline.
- Then surprises them by ninjaing them.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Should know I'm now on the Vaudevillains' bandwagon
- Has over 4,000 posts


----------



## CJ

*Mocks people when they get ninja'd :sadpanda
Always knows the time
Got a new favorite tag team :Oooh
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I a fan of The Vaudevillains
- Should know TND are still #1 to me
- Now knows I just tease those I ninja


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Broke the 4k points mark.
- Has a part time job as a speaking clock.
- Remains steadfast in his support for New Day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- About to brake the 30K point mark
- Has a part time job as a genius in the WWE section
- Remains steadfast in his support for NXT


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be looking forward to the match if the Vaudevillains end up becoming #1 contenders.
- Will always have a love for Nintendo.
- Is an A+ guy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is also an A+ guy
- Is probably a student
- It's almost 6 in the afternoon where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has the times of all the world's capital cities on his wall.
- Might consider using a giant Booty O as a rubber ring.
- Has a good taste in talent.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 3rd post on this page
- Is now, probably, liked by Seabs
- Must feel honored


----------



## CJ

*Has been having a back & forth with Chief :lol
Didn't make any posts while I was gone
Now a fan of The Vaudevillains as well as the New Day
*


----------



## J-B

- Very fond of redheads :becky

- Always posting great stuff/opinions (Y)

- Comes across as very proud of his nationality :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to be rekts by Bex.

approaching the 1000 post milestone.

awesome sig. :becky


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Should know that I just saw the rep you gave me. :sodone

Has been a bad Shiv.









Invisible. *


----------



## CJ

*Sad to see Roode go
Still not watching WWE
Keeps his favorites to himself these days
*


----------



## Lm2

has great taste in woman
one of the few quality posters on here
always in the last thing you have to eat thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

still making legends.

likes the Devils.

His sig is :nice


----------



## Lm2

Stil the Shiv
always loving his sig's
another good poster on here


----------



## CJ

*Still residing at Lass Licker Inc
VIP member of the Lynch Mob :becky
Has good taste in women









LM2

Ninja'd me :sadpanda
Recently changed his username
Posts in the food thread :JLC3*


----------



## Lm2

big fan of the booty
Becky Lynch is smokeshow
Lass Licker unite


----------



## Gandhi

- Canadian
- X Men fan
- Doesn't like Kendra Roll's face


----------



## Lm2

From Egypt
use to not like him but that was back in my CHODE/douchebag days
seems pretty legit


----------



## Gandhi

- Mentioned only 2 things about me
- Used to dislike me or something
- Admits he used to be a douchebag


----------



## Lm2

- i said three you seem pretty legit was one
-Can't count apparently
-member of the lame "jobber squad"


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't know that telling me how he felt about me before isn't _"something about me"_
- Doesn't know what _"3 things about the above poster"_ means apparently 
- Doesn't know that I was never a part of any WF squad and have been a lone wolf since I joined WF


----------



## Rookie of the Year

-is a lone wolf
-either likes, or is, the sexy king of the zombies
-has been these things since at least September 2012.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

from Australia.

Brock fan.

been here over 13 months.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is likely the CEO of Lass Licker Inc
- Has a really nice Leanna gif right now in his sig
- Likely misses DB *


----------



## Kenny

- THE dean ambrose mark
- hails from new zealand
- likes all the shield boys


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably quite a big fan of breasts.
- Would mark if he heard Medal play one more time.
- Lives just a stretch of water away from Ambrose Girl.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives quite a long way away from Ambrose Girl.

Is closer to where Becky hails from though...

Might have high hopes for Rusev now that LON is done.


----------



## CJ

*Would like to be beneath Maryse
From the same country as AG
Would probably like to see Rusev as WWEWHC :rusevyes*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves Beckys hair.

Posts a lot of sexy celeb pictures.

Surprisingly has no Decker in his sig or avy...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maryse Mark,Miz Mark

may like m&m's

wouldn't mind Maryse melting in his mouth or his hands.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a random dot in his sig for some reason?
- Last repped me with Dean holding the WWE World Heavyweight Championship 
- I don't know whether he was here for unlimited rep weekend or not lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lolI thought that dot was a speck on my computer screen.

wishes Dean would have a world title run.

still purple text and proud.


----------



## CJ

*Fan of the Commander








Loves Becky with the good hair








Mourns the passing of the Banderas smilie







*


----------



## Donnie

CJ!

King of gifs and sigs. 

#1 Becky Fan on WF 

Proud member of the Rusev Federation :rusevyes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Busted out the gifs.

Has nearly been on WF for 5 years.

Probably plays as Becky Lynch on the WWE games.



Ninja'd me.

Also a part of the Rusev Federation.

Would probably dig a Rusev v Owens feud.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His posts are worth reading and understands what he's saying
- Liked many of what he says
- Happy for Maryse being back.*


----------



## Trublez

*Big metal fan.
Knows humans will never go to Kepler.
The yellow/orange font in his sig might indicate who he doesn't hate as much?*


----------



## CJ

*Back after another hiatus








Loves this lady








Just crushed Simons dream :sadpanda*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks Halva is delicious 
- Has an avatar where Becky's voice squeaked
- Doesn't know yet that I'm a major Becky fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Becky.

Veganism advocate.

Occasionally consumes trolls for lunch.


----------



## CJ

*Apparently shived some guy in rants








Appreciates the finer things in life, like fit redheads








Knows I recently made a shit ton of Becky gifs







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows the hate for Shiv is absurd.
- Knows Becky certainly has some good hair.
- GFX gawd.


----------



## Aizen

*Thinks Balor doesn’t have the charisma to be a top face.

*Believes that not every face needs to look like they’re up against it.

*Now knows I like to read his posts when I have the time to do it. :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Makes smilies.
Celeb thread poster. 
Hasn't changed his sig in years.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Demon Hunter:

- Enjoys having a good look at posts :lol
- Seems like a very chill dude.
- A regular in the Celebs pics thread.

Trublez:

- Still ninjaing even after a hiatus :no:
- Is back to cause Trublez. :lol
- Reunited with his BFF CJ.


----------



## krtgolfing

Likes sexy as hell redheads! 
Has a sic sig with some top wrestlers!
Marks for some awesome wrestlers


----------



## Trublez

*Becky fan.
Probably couldn't pronounce his own username.
Has a really tall sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks krtgolfing's sig is tall when he used to have a Carol sig that took up half the page








Hopefully back for good :cudi
Is awesome








*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Becky is great.
Has been making a load of Becky gifs lately.
Now knows I would have more Shona gifs if I could actually attain more decent quality footage of her. :side:*


----------



## CJ

*Misses the TI smilie 
Recently received a nice Chelsie Aryn visitor message :JLC3
Needs a Shona smilie :benson
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with boobs and almost got me in trouble :lol 
- Knows Becky is 100% straight fire
- Is Becky all over right now*


----------



## Gandhi

- Eats a lot of unhealthy foods and isn't that healthy
- Puts people on ignore when they make her look bad
- Likes getting attention by showing a lot of cleavage


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is probably the biggest and sanest Dean Ambrose fan girl around.

Has made a name for themselves.

Doesn't seem to get hit on much anymore.


----------



## Gandhi

- Has me on ignore because he's salty I make'em look & feel bad
- Doesn't stop talking about how crazy America is as a country
- Will never get pinned by Maryse and that probably makes him sad


----------



## CJ

*Wants all of humanity under one flag
Wants lab meat to become a thing
Is passionate about veganism*


----------



## Kenny

- resident becky mark
- has a thing for redheads
- hoping newcastle can beat palace later


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That sig.

that avi.

That KENNY!!!


----------



## Kenny

- might like coke
- likes that girl drinking coke (or sucking coke)
- IS THE SHIV


----------



## Chrome

TITS
Aussie
Been here almost 12 years now :wow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

still a foot aficionado.

Chicago sports fan.

LU watcher.


----------



## Kenny

- has a fantastic sig
- :yes
- SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

excellent use of a smiley.:yes

his sig shows how gravity works.

probably orders breast at a KFC.


----------



## Trublez

*Has more posts than I have points.
Doesn't watch the current WWE product.
Has a rotating sig like nearly everyone in this thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Brought Shona McGarty to the attention of this thread








Hasn't made any Decker gifs in a long time








Knows Becky does what she wants







*


----------



## Trublez

*Made a Shona smilie. :bow
Knows Becky is allowed to eat salad with chopsticks because she does what she wants.
Would mark if Becky's hair literally caught on fire.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows interrupting Becky when she's eating may get you fired :benson
Still doesn't use invisible mode :WTF2
Has forgotten all about Carol :surprise:*


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to stop hiding behind invisible mode. :benson
Was part of the rotating sig crew for a while.
Who? Carol from Walking Dead? :troll *


----------



## CJ

*Still has Carol as his profile pic :yay
Loves Shona but probably has a side chick from either Emmerdale or Coronation St :rileylel
Probably secretly owns one of those New Day unicorn horns :Oooh
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I have no idea who the woman in my profile pic is. 
Knows I'm surprised at how many people I see wearing those unicorn dildos on their heads during Raw/Smackdown.
Wants more Decker gifs.*


----------



## CJ

*May need to get his memory tested :hmm:
Only likes Shona because she's a big New Day fan :rileylol








Knows I always want more Decker gifs :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*His Photoshop skills are bar none. :lol
Has no borders. 
Reached the 10,000 post mark quite a while ago I'd bet.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has come back to this thread :JLC3

Made the HOF ballot :clap

Has 5,000 posts (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Trublez:

- Under the radar soap fan.
- Probably also uses actual soap on a reasonably regular basis.
- Knows Wade has been sorely mistreated.

Deadman's Hand:

- Will probably remember the fun memories of the NJPW Bullet Club and then cringe at what they likely become in the WWE.
- The amount of time he's been in Chinlock City links up pretty well with a standard WWE match.
- A very sensible poster.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Top tier WWE Section poster :mckinney

Been Swinging & Bexplexing through the dark ages for almost two years now 

Got ninja'd by me *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a pretty broad view of wrestling.
- Has remained loyal to his Dr. Eggman avi.
- Refuses to drop Big Poppa Pump's bags.


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I'm not an Eastenders fan, haven't been in years (I just love Shona).
Likes Owens slightly more than Joe.
Will mark out (along with CJ and Simon) when a specific girl of mine returns.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably fast forwards through Eastenders looking for Shona scenes :rileylol
Has forgotten Carol & doesn't even recognize Chelsie any more








Comes from London but supports Man Utd :hmm:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Is inevitably going to call me a gloryhunter now. :eyeroll2
Now knows if I don't watch something in the first place there's no way I can fast forward through it. :rileyclap
Knows me making NSFW Leanna Decker gifs always gets me in the mood. :evil*


----------



## CJ

*Having lustful thoughts about my waifu :cuss:
Is not a glory hunter :frankielol
Tries to hide the fact he watches every single second of every episode of Eastenders :CITO*


----------



## Trublez

*Obsessed with Eastenders. 
Knows I wouldn't be a red blooded male if I didn't get even slightly turned on when making gifs of a hot naked woman. :draper2
Dumbfounded that I didn't recognise Chelsie.*


----------



## CJ

*Definitely making the gifs :mark:
Has an avi/sig of an Eastenders actress, & thinks I'm the one obsessed with Eastenders :nah
Big fan of Lana's attire








*


----------



## Trublez

*Always has a different caption under his sig.
Studying Business.
Has an avi/sig of a female WWE Superstar and therefore loves WWE.*


----------



## CJ

*Is a funny guy :rileyclap
Hasn't change his username in a long time :mckinney
Needs to make one his rare appearances in the Celeb thread & post a pic of that chick who's name he seems to have forgotten :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't get enough of








Has double my post count.
Knows I'm taking a break from Carol for a while.*


----------



## CJ

*Made a Decker gif








Needs to make a gif of what happens next :mark:
Knows my post count would easily be double if all my posts counted *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may like Leanna Decker.

quite possibly likes using smiles.

ate a bap, whatever that is.


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't know what a bap is :WTF2








Member of the Mob :becky
Not a fan of Pepsi :lol
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pepsi is my favorite soda of all time, to be clear.

would eat Becky's bap.

If I adopted him, Decker could be his step-mom. :bryanlol

should post in the cb more. :eyeroll


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Isn't writing more than 3 things as before
- Likes stabbing people in the neck
- Probably enjoyed Last of Us because of the Shiving!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves Sid!:fuckyeah

may be a master of the powerbomb as well.

Lives on Kepler 186F, which may be near parts unknown.


----------



## CJ

*Still trying to steal my waifu :MAD
Has apparently never eaten a bap :goaway
Lives in a palatial estate in NorCal :vince$*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That's momfu to you, son. :cudi

might have two more momfu's,Becky y Sulecki if I go old school plural marriages.

Wants to be the filling in a Becky/Decker Bap. kada


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is happy to know that I'm a fan of Sid
- He also appreciates that I'm also a fan of Big John Studd 
- Likes Daniel Bryan*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should know I was a fan of Sid's since The Skyscraper's.

knows that Big John Studd was amazing And had an awesome backbreaker.

one week until his decade of dominance is complete.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The first time I noticed Big John Studd's great talent was winning the 1989 Royal Rumble and the fans popped. I did enjoy his program with Hulk Hogan but the only drawback is that Big John should've won the title at least once during the program.
- Should know that Sid is very underrated for a man of his size. He had an imposing figure that can't help but getting noticed. Could you imagine a match between 1996/1997 Sid vs. Brock Lesnar... they kinda look alike especially on my avatar.
- Understands why I like certain wrestlers well. :applause:fuckyeah*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes dark blue.

• Still using his Sid theme.

• His favorites are Christmassy.


----------



## NoyK

*- Can't remember if I already told her this, but in Portuguese, Sol means Sun
- Used to be quite active in the chatbox, don't know if still is
- LOST tho? Really? :side:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hails from Paradise City.

Two months short of five years here.

likes The Doors :fuckyeah


----------



## Trublez

*Certified waifu thief.
Got a thread made on him by some geek.
Should tell CJ I didn't make that gif. :rileylol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Fan of British soap operas. :WTF2

• Still causing trouble.

• Loves that green.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May be him in his avatar.

film buff

may watch said films in the buff.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Received unjust criticism in rants.
- One of the best posters on this site.
- Has received roughly twice the number of likes as he has made posts.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is British
- Believes talent is much more important when it comes to divas than physical attractiveness
- Prefers Sasha over Bayley


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- CM Chump's arch-enemy
- probably sleeps in the Man Utd shirt. What's the difference? The players have been sleeping in it for years. 
- mischievous troublemaker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hot avi

longtime member here.

interested in film.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- The Twilight Zone enthusiast
- agrees with Bruce Springsteen on a Red Headed Woman
- good guy


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Was here and there
Has knowledge of Springsteen
Joined almost 10 years ago*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- likes Zooey Deschanel. And has probably seen David Gordon Green's All the Real Girls. If he hasn't, he should make it a priority. The film is basically a homage to her wit, spirit and beauty.

- lists a fair few athletes amogst his favourites... that I haven't even heard of (I only know the bball players) 

- likes Metallica and Disturbed, his first album purchase being an album by the latter.

Bonus: has posts worth reading.


----------



## Kenny

- here and there
- joined in 2006 
Fired by SCOTT STEINER


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- resides in the place where the British offloaded their convicts
- I can usually see the colon of the random women in his sig from here
- should find himself on the end of a severe licking from the cat o' nine tails... or at least be barred from this forum for life (15 years would suffice)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined the same year that I did
- Lita fan
- Been here almost a decade now*


----------



## CJ

*Has been here for a decade :clap
Always nice (Y)
Has a nodding sid avi*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves Becky Lynch like many of us do
Knows I have tons of avy gifs saved to my computer from him
Now knows as of this moment a new day is upon us and the red is in the past*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks AJ Styles is the greatest wrestler ever
- Wants Paige & Natalya to become Women's Tag Champs
- Chris Jericho is his all time favorite wrestler


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has found his way onto many people's ignore lists for whatever reasons
Knows Dave Meltzer personally!
Knows my fav wrestler is indeed Y2J the GOAT*


----------



## Trublez

*Dropped the nickname gimmick.
Has had a lot of past usernames.
Also dropped the red font in my absence. *


----------



## CJ

*Surprisingly doesn't have an animated avi :hmm
Loves the color green :rep
Lives in the land across the water
*


----------



## Gandhi

- Despite being from London, supports MANCHESTER UNITED! :grapes
- Repped me with lots of women, with little to no clothing
- Fast forwards whenever the Wyatts are on WWE TV


----------



## SMetalWorld

CJ:

*- Does awesome gifs
- Would like for him to make me one... I hope
- Probably loved Brave from Pixar because the main protagonist is redhead beauty.*

Gandhi:
*
- Wants people to follow the rules of this thread
- If you don't, he'll scalp your head
- Blunt, I guess*


----------



## Gandhi

- Just like me, got ninjad but gave CJ a 3 things anyway, lel
- Only the past 2 recent years has he been posting a lot
- Thinks Tyler Breeze is Dolph Ziggler 3.0


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is the Sexy King of the Zombies.
- All while being the ruler of India.
- And living in Egypt.


----------



## CJ

*Watches Raw every week, but regrets it later :rileylel
Marks for the Irish Lass Kicker :becky
Never seems to get into any arguments with anyone :mckinney*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Would liketo teach Decker the breast stroke.

would like to teach Becky the doggy...paddle.

shall watch Payback today.


----------



## Trublez

*Sulecki fan.
Rotating sig.
Always has pitiful jobbers attempting to feud with him in rants.*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avatar :Whoo
Knows the :Whoo smilie got axed :no:
No-nonsense poster :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Trublez' BFF aige
- roud of his home country
- Knows Newcastle are capable of surviving.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Loves Becky Lynch almost as much as I do, if not more.
Quality poster who takes no shit.
Also believes (or I hope he does) Newcastle's capable of survival.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of the many Suplex City residents
One of the many Becky Lynch fanatics
Seems awesome*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Punkamaniac:

- Should know that i do hope Newcastle beat the drop. 
- Fellow Lynch Mob member.
- Also a fan of the man :rollins

LNF:

- Ninja'd me 
- Enjoys posting in pink.
- Hopes Nikki can make a full return to the ring at some point.


----------



## Gandhi

- Hopes that Newcastle beat the drop
- Is a fan of Bayley
- Is a fan of Seth Rollins


----------



## CJ

*Wishes he could make vegan fried chicken
Becky Lynch fan









Probably a bigger Man Utd fan than @Trublez*


----------



## Punkamaniac

Another proud member of the :becky fan club!
Another forum-er proud to be from sunny rainy Norn Iron!
Seems to like Irish League football although supports the wrong team - no one's perfect I suppose, ha!


----------



## CJ

*From the Best Wee Country In The World :JLC3
Rangers fan (Y)
Hoping Newcastle avoid relegation :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*This is his Google search before bed

Is one of my favorites here

Nearing 5 years of membership*


----------



## Trublez

*Has an awesome Layla sig.
Joined on the same month as my birthday.
Likes his borders extra thick.*



CJ said:


> *Changed his avatar :Whoo
> Knows the :Whoo smilie got axed :no:
> *


*I could have sworn it was : woo

:woo See?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants naked pics of Carol Peletier from Walking Dead.

watches British soap operas.

new avi


----------



## CJ

*Possibly looking forward to Payback :lol
Wants to try chili m&m's :woah
Wants to cuddle with Charlotte :rileylel*



Trublez said:


> *I could have sworn it was : woo
> 
> :woo See?*


It was either :Whoo or :whoo


----------



## Lm2

Stil being THE SHIV
still makes good sigs
DB is the man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

twice the legend maker he used to be.

sweet sig.


perhaps likes Canadian bacon.


----------



## Lm2

its called peameal bacon, and its delish lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Likes pealmeal bacon
Has been around some threads I've stalked
Nice titties in sig*


----------



## Lm2

nice titties from layla
From USA
Stalks me in other forums lol jk


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for the man under the hood.

Offline.

Joined 8 years ago.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Offline
- Joined 3 years ago
- Watches ROH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Deadman's Hand

missed Payback.

missed nothing, honestly.

true wrestling fan.

*ninja'd by a passive resister.
*
still makes thought provoking threads.

regular in the last thing eaten thread.

speaks his mind.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sent me WebM rep.

First person to do that, actually. :mckinney

Representing Lass Licker Inc.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still watching tons of great wrestling
Forever Blue
May have seen Xavier Woods playing Sonic Adventure with Kevin Owens and his son*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Using neon pink.

• Likes UpUpDownDown.

• Is awesome.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Celebrating their 2 year WF anniversary this month.
- Is probably liked by Seabs.
- Knows that the idea that the WWE don't have any attractive women is ridiculous.


----------



## Trublez

*Liked the AJ vs Reigns match more than me.
Hasn't changed their sig in months.
Most likely didn't care for the 100th Nattie vs Charlotte match we got last night.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Chief's got a GOAT sig & doesn't need to change it :rileylel
Hates Charlotte :lol
Probably thinking about changing his sig soon :hmm
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys implicit self promotion :lol
- Would liked to have seen Becky and Emma on the card last night.
- Know the current women's title feud is atrocious.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Becky in control.









• Wants to see her in action.









• Probably wants her to hold the strap.


----------



## CJ

*Promoting the hell out of that smilie he just made :rileyclap
Big Lost fan
Either doesn't have a sig or turned it off :hmm:*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Shona's lack of video footage is actually grating.
Wants Becky back in the title picture or at least a decent televised feud.
Repped me yesterday.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Just repped me.

• Changed his avatar.

• Still using that green.


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to invest in a sig again.
Probably enjoyed that Renee rep.
Signed up to this forum on this month 2 years ago.*


----------



## CJ

*On the hunt for some decent Shona footage
Knows Becky/Emma on social media has been better than the Charlotte/Nattie garbage on tv/ppv :lol
Probably loved that pic of Jojo with the New Day :Oooh
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a fine signature. :banderas
- Has 97 WF friends :yay
- Probably quite disappointed that Reigns won clean :no:


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wouldn't mind Joe and AJ going at it in the WWE.
Knows the match being that overbooked only for Reigns to end up winning clean was retarded.
Likely not happy about the Enzo situation.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Finally back
- Has to go through initiation again *grabs paddle*
- Is happy Enzo is now in better shape


----------



## Trublez

*Says I have to go through an initiation again? :rileylol
Used to be the king of this thread.
Hopes New Day becomes the longest reigning tag champs.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Jojo's assets. :meowth

• Doesn't want to get spanked by MakeTheGrade.

• Didn't like the main event of Payback.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No longer Vague
- No longer has a signature
- Friend


----------



## CJ

*Didn't deem anything that happened at Payback worthy of a post :thumbsup
Nice guy (Y)
Probably wouldn't mind Jojo joining the New Day







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Trying to distract me with that pic
- Now knows I couldn't see Payback
- Probably didn't like Payback


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is trying to keep his eyes away from JoJo.
- Will be interested to see what happens regarding the tag titles.
- Is shy, but finds solace in this thread aige


----------



## Chrome

Has become a regular in this thread
Probably wonders why he stays up to watch WWE programming
Can't wait until Jordan and Gable get called up to the main roster


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is among the elite group of rep whores :clap
- A fan of everything Chicago.
- Isn't impressed by the so called 'New Era' of WWE.


----------



## Trublez

*Has over 30,000 rep points.
Likes the New Day but doesn't love them.
Knows the "new era in WWE" spiel is absolute horseshit.*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*HOF Ballot
Best sig in the game
The quote in the sig made me gag*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows anything showing Jojo and her booty is amazing. 
Knows Layla is fine as fuck.
New person on my friends list. (Y)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I filed a report on him for being "2 Sweet"
Reps are amazing as hell
Still the baby wolf. Never gonna not be baby wolf.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

His scout troop was called the *L*egion of *N*ude *F*ellas.

Thinks the New Era sucks.

needs to install a hot tub in the treehouse. :cudi


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Ugghhh Leanna and Gal as sigs kills me
Licks Lass
Someone I need to rep (really need to spread it, don't I?)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has an awesome nickname
- His nickname is also the same title for the debut album of Machinae Supremacy
- Loves Layla*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marking for THE BIG DOG 

Fellow Becky mark :JLC3

Marks for the Man Who Rules The World







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hi Simon!! :hi
- Is still spreading his love of metal to everybody on WF
- Knows Sid fistbumped people before it was cool

Deadman's Head:

- Is a SNEAKY ninja!
- Still needs to join us all in Premium land
- And still lives in Chinlock City BITCH*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows the right guy won between Ambrose/Jericho last night.

Got ninja'd by me >

Knows I still need to join Premium land.*


----------



## V. Skybox

Is waiting for someone to pay the $10 for them
Is "currently watching" pretty much every non-WWE promotion
Is named after one of the worst TNA angles and still rocks it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Velvet's box.

knows that rep is, indeed, > likes.

tantalizing sig.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Uncle City, Bitch
Knows Ryback replace Virgil at the treehouse so we need to stock up on food
Knows Faygo > Coke but who the fuck is looking at the actual bottle anyway xD*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

headbangs to Brie Mode.

once actually stomped a mudhole in someone and walked it dry.

likes :meowth


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would gladly be Deckers dance choreographer.

Licks lasses.

Has too many points.


----------



## Chrome

Would gladly by Maryse's dance choreographer 
Is happy Rusev is getting a push again
Been here almost 2 years now


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes feet, can't blame him
- Is now a Mod
- Was once a commoner like the rest of us


----------



## CJ

*Keeps all his posts for this thread
Jojo fan :mckinney
Always knows what time it is (Y)
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoyed seeing Becky last night
- Didn't enjoy her losing to Emma
- Hasn't changed their usertitle


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still hasn't made another post.
- Enjoyed that New Day won their match last night.
- Will probably like the tag title match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## CJ

*Keeps track of MTG's posts, just like everyone else itt :rileylel
Not happy about Becky losing to Emma
Bexplexing his way to 5000 posts :becky
*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't tell if he's offline or invisible.
Knows Becky just completely squashing Emma would be stupid as fuck though.
Just got repped with a multitude of NSFW Decker gifs that were produced by the finest workers at TBZ Productions. :mark:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

visible.

May like Rosita from Walking Dead.

likes the booty o's.


----------



## Trublez

*Jessica Sulecki and Tianna G fan.
Got his Coke sig from here.
Any rant on him is pretty much guaranteed to fail. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Taylor Swift may have written a song about him.

rep master.

likes big butts and he cannot lie.


----------



## Kenny

- THE SHIV
- COKE
- :yes


----------



## CJ

*Has a very tame sig by his standards :lol
Still awesome
Biggest Liverpool fan on WF*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very fond of the color orange
- Very fond of the color red
- Very fond of those whom are fond of things he himself is fond of


----------



## Oneiros

- Has more points than me
- Likes Bayonetta
- Is advised by the Big Bad Booty Daddy


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 years old
- Fan of Becky
- Online


----------



## J-B

Certified member of the #LYNCHMOB :becky

Hosts good polls for me to vote for my favourite wrestlers and put them over :Bayley

Pretty sure that your username is because you're a fan of this guy:jonjones


EDIT: Can't keep up with these god damn ninjas!!! 

Make The Grade

Video game enthusiast (Y)

Never seen you post outside of this thread :lol

Over 3 years old on this forum


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Hasn't noticed yet
- Editing post now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Umbreon:

- Suffered the horrible fate of being ninja'd
- Would gladly grapple with Becky.
- Currently doesn't know where he is. #FindUmbreon

MTG:

- Ninjaing everyone in sight.
- Now in his 4th year on the forum.
- Avid video game fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was also ninja'd
- While informing someone else of their ninja'ng
- Pushing 30,000 points


----------



## Trublez

*Tried to purchase some Booty O's this morning.
Reason being, they make sure you ain't booty!
Probably wants Jojo's booty on top of his..*


----------



## J-B

Would bexplex his own family in order to have a chance of meeting Becky :yay

Was in the same building as me a couple of weeks ago at Raw :cenaooh

From a place called Carlisle, I'm sure it's nice :shrug:grin2:


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd :hayden3
Member of the Mob :becky
Wants Becky to twirl her hips in his direction :lol
*


----------



## Lm2

becky fan
always in the food thread
100% straight fire


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently had a name change
- Recently had a sig change
- Recently had an avy change


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably mastered the skip clap.
- Didn't see Payback live.
- I strangely can't find his location on Google Maps.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- They live in a country that I can find on a map
- Saw Payback I'm assuming
- Probably a master at kicking lasses...wait that sounds wrong


----------



## CJ

*Owns a map :hmm:
Big fan of this thread :thumbsup
Like to keep his opinions to himself
*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Boob Man
Loves two insanely hot women
Always seems to be before me*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably misses Layla, as we all do.

Has posts worth reading.

And an avatar worth staring at.


----------



## Gandhi

Maryse seems like a girl that farts a lot.

Gross.


----------



## CJ

*Not a Maryse fan :hmm
Probably still hasn't tried making vegan fried chicken yet
Wants to go to England to see Man Utd play
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

doesn't speak Spanish.

has mucho gifs of Becky.

is often followed by @Deus Ex Machina


----------



## Trublez

*Should just run with Sulecki as his waifu.
Has over 5x as much posts as me.
Hasn't given up on the RBR...yet.*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*"WAIFU"
Cannot be forgiven
Is well aware of my propensity to be lewd*


----------



## CJ

*Likes leaving vistor messages :JLC3
Layla fan
Loves purple borders :mckinney*


----------



## J-B

Named after an awesome game (Y)

Dat sig :Tripslick

All purple everything


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd again :hayden3
Has a bexcellent sig :becky
Wants to play rock, paper scissors with Bex
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves Becky. :becky

• Still rocking that orange (and red).

• Upset that Becky loses and plays the face in peril frequently.


----------



## CJ

*Knew Drago before he was Drago
Formerly known as SalisburySuperkick
Currently in the cb*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't use the Chatbox.
May have just indirectly admitted he lurks there though.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows when I was looking at SK's profile it said he was in the cb :benson
Not a Santana fan :WTF2








Pays the staff at TBZ with Booty O's :Oooh*


----------



## Trublez

*...'Cause they make sure you ain't booty!
Said I'm not a Santana fan. 
Wants to see this again in NXT. :evil*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

spent "the big bucks" to become premium.

used to be a KerialSiller, now endorses booty o's.

would watch the Brazzers version of his sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their first post on this page
- Has the most points on this page
- Lives in an office building


----------



## CJ

*On the long road to 400 posts
Probably knows everything about every one that posts in here :side:
American*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably has a Becky Lynch wig.

Might hate it when Becky wears hats and covers her hair.

Would give his last comb to Becky.


----------



## J-B

always has great sigs :done

Would like Miz to win a match or two

Currently being pinned by Maryse :vince6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may like Becky.

lovely sig.

fan of the lucha.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows every sane person loves Bex :becky
- Has a personalized sig.
- Knows Cesaro deserves a main event chance.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's about 7pm where they are
- Would accept any form of Becky merchandise for Christmas
- Also, he celebrates Christmas


----------



## CJ

*Has 6 WF friends :JLC3
Likes women with a lot of personality :thumbsup
Big Pokemon fan*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might well be pleased that Leicester won the Premier League
- Will be even happier if Newcastle beat Villa in a couple of days.
- Will be even happier than that if Becky captures the women's title :becky


----------



## Trublez

*Watches socc...football.
Knows Styles vs Rollins would be amazing.
Changes his avatar every month or so but never switches up the sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Almost called Football Soccer :WTF2
Founder of the WF Shona McGarty fan club :rileyclap
Would eat Booty O's every day if it was a real cereal :Oooh
*


----------



## J-B

Has over 120k more gamerscore than me :vincecry

Will forever bless the becky thread with the becky goodness :banderas

Would probably be annoyed if I said he was from Ireland and not Northern Ireland :reigns2


----------



## Trublez

*Has a mini Becky Lynch Tumblr as his sig. (Y)
Never edits his posts after getting ninja'd.
Never saw AJ Styles before WWE but is now a fan. :woo*


----------



## J-B

Always has fine looking women in his avi/sig :Tripslick

Knows that AJ is the man :Bayley

Has a very green profile


----------



## Aizen

* Aston Villa fan.

* May be sad and pissed they got relegated from the Premier.

* Loves Carol from The Walking Dead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hunter of demons.

provider of quality rep.

just posted Mejia in celeb thread. :sodone


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys giving out Lass Lickings. 
- Forever loyal to team DarkLady :clap
- Knows that ROMANWINSLOL


----------



## Trublez

*Hopes Bullet Club aren't the League of Jobbers 2.0.
Has never had a border.
Even though he's constantly harassed by some dumb Paige mark he never loses his cool. :hmm:*


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of borders :Bayley
Wants Shona to sing him a song








Recently made some GOAT Decker gifs








*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the most respected folks around here.
- Has 2,072 posts in this thread.
- Would watch Becky and Leanna wrestle.


----------



## Kenny

- lives in england
- cesaro fan :mark:
- BECKY MARK


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Advocate of elbow bras.
- Will be pleased with the Europa League results tonight.
- Has over 20k posts :clap


----------



## Trublez

*Has less points than posts.
Has had that avy for some months now.
Doesn't have a NSFW sig...which is strange.

Ninja'd me.
Has a lot of faves.
Too cool to post in colour.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is a very colourful poster.
- Claimed to not actually know who the person in his sig and avi is :rock5
- Knows Emma is a great and under rated talent.


----------



## CJ

*Wishes Bex v Emma was for the title :becky
One of the nicest members on WF
Always makes highly informative posts :mckinney*


----------



## Kenny

- great guy
- wants charlotte to drop her title
- resident gif maker


----------



## CJ

*i$e sig
Looking forward to the weekend
Hates Ric Flair's daughter :rileyclap
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

May come from the Iron Islands.

approaching five years here.

the face of this thread.


----------



## Aizen

* Loves booing Reigns knows it's a fine pleasure.

* May or may not like the song "The Final Countdown".

* Friendly and entertaining poster. (Y)


----------



## Gandhi

- Vegan
- Hates Reigns
- Thinks TIanna Gregory is hot


----------



## Trublez

*Loves Layla like any sane man should.
Hates the Bellas.
Bigger football fan than me.*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Claimed to not actually know who the person in his sig and avi is :rock5


----------



## CJ

*Really loves the color green :rileylel
Knows Chief is probably referencing him forgetting about Carol :sadpanda
His sig is








*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is correct about my reference, and how off i was with it (R.I.P Carol)
- Enjoys various Decker gifs.
- Is fully aware of the power of the bap. :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Carol is like Seth Rollins now, when she returns everyone will mark out. :lol
Always has avatars of Becky being sad, angry or confused.
Said I'm a "colourful" poster aka aggressive as fuck. :lmao

If you meant colourful literally, then this is awkward so just ignore this.*


----------



## CJ

*Seriously considering bringing Carol back :yay
Doesn't have a location :hmm
Comparing Carol to Rollins :Rollins
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Never knows where his BFF is 
- Will be celebrating 5 happy WF years next month :yay
- Might pull out a backflip when Seth returns.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows CJ is aware I'm from London (north east of it).
Will miss Sandow on WWE as well as on UpUpDownDown. :crying:
Knows Paige isn't better than Sasha on the mic. :lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know I didn't mention him when I posted some Seleme gifs because I thought he had moved on from her.

is a North Eastender.

would rather have Booty O's than see some Becky O's.


----------



## Trublez

*Made a terrible mistake in not mentioning me. 
Made some funny posts in that WWE releases thread.
Has more points than the WM attendance record.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has an epic sig.

Stll adores Seleme.

Would eat Booty-O's.


----------



## Gandhi

- Watches the garbage that is Total Divas
- Other than Rusev, all his current favorites are steaming piles of shit
- Uses this site to mostly look at Diva pics


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

may like adult anime.

proud to be far removed from the real Gandhi.

been posting more in the Trump thread.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a part of red border empire.

Would drink Sulecki's coke.

Licks lasses.


----------



## Gandhi

- Is one of the thirstiest posters in all of WF
- Thinks Maryse is the only watchable entity in the WWE :lmao
- Doesn't like greats like CM Punk but likes bitches like Miz


----------



## Kenny

- from egypt
- united fan
- doesnt like miz


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably cant chose between Tits or Ass.

Might celebrate Festivus.

Is a filthy rep whore.


----------



## Kenny

- wants to be in sashas positon in that sig
- loves maryse
- thinks miz is awesome


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Lives on the other side of the country to me.

Has just over 21,000 posts.

Would mark out for a Kurt Angle return.


----------



## Kenny

- would mark out at a Rusev world title win
- loves girl on girl action
- has been here almost 2 years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He's an ass man.

Seinfeld fan.

has never eaten Koala meat.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Makes this face when looking at his avs/sigs.









• Losing his LIFETIME membership in 10 years.

• Doesn't wanna be confused with Oxi.

SHIVVY

• Ninja'd me.

• Thinks of koala meat. :koala

• Got the Billy Gunn theme stuck in my head.


----------



## Kenny

- may or may not like my updated favourites (to make it current)
- likes mafia games
- may not watch as much wrestling as he used to


----------



## CJ

*Has a George Costanza approved sig
Wants Newcastle to stay up :yay
Changing his name to King Kenny :thumbsup*


----------



## Kenny

- knows i dig newcastle (loyal fan base, and RAFA is there)
- wants them to stay up
- hoping for losses for norwich and sunderland


----------



## Trublez

*Now has a NSFW sig so all is right in the world again.
Seinfield fan.
Probably wants the Bulgarian Brute to dethrone Kalisto.*


----------



## Kenny

- has an awesome sig :lmao
- likes new day
- sent me some GLORIOUS rep the other day :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might have a nap spot set up under his desk.

Has a lot of favourites.

Is a couple of hours ahead of me.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is on the Miz defense squad
- Would probably like to be in Paige's position between Nikki's legs in his current sig pic
- Has about 5k more points than me*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Purple text

Yet to meet Seth

Destroys me in posts and points*


----------



## Kenny

- SHIELD SIG
- dean FUCKING ambrose 
- meeting seth soon

godamnit

- ninjad me
- joined in 2013
- location USA


----------



## Trublez

*Likes









And









Oh yeah, and also*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Just described me

Needs to send me the sauces

26K points*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has Maryse looking nice in their av
- Has Layla dancing in their sig
- Has post worth reading


----------



## CJ

*Would make a good talking clock :mckinney
Has had the same sig & avi for a while :hmm:
Loves Nintendo games








*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves redheads.
Knows webms > gifs.*
http://webm.land/media/zPFK.webm


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was here for the releases
- Was not surprised at Sandow's release
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Edited his post :hmm
May have got distracted by @Trublez 's latest post :rileyclap
Probably won't miss Hornswoggle*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be an Everton fan on Wednesday.
- Probably a tad disappointed about Sandow.
- Likely not disappointed in the slightest about some of the earlier releases.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was upset at Barrett's release, just like I
- Was upset at Sandow's release, just like I
- Was not surprised by Santino's, just like I


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Disappointed about a couple of the WWE's releases.
- Was probably surprised to hear that Santino was still employed in the first place
- Hasn't posted in any other threads this month as far as i'm aware.


----------



## J-B

According to his profile a Carlisle United fan :tripsscust :grin2:

Contributed to the hilarious posts in the roster cutting thread yesterday :lol

Doesn't do frequent avi changes


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An underused dark type
- Made of Fire, just like CJ
- Online


----------



## J-B

Will one day post something outside of this thread 

Loves tha vidya games

Is always ready to ninja everyone's ass :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is very honest about Aston Villa's qualities :jericho2 :bayley
- One of my personal favourite posters on here :clap
- Has a fantastic sig.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fan of the three *B's*:

Becky

breasts

booty


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Certified Lass Licker.
- Especially for Decker and Becker.
- Will probably make it to 30k posts before too long.


----------



## Romans Empire

becky fan
cesaro fan
roman reigns fan


----------



## CJ

*Standing on a mountain
Reigns fan
WF WHC*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Romans Empire

- Hit the mark with two of those points.
- One of WF's most infamous posters.
- Presently has a 300-0 undefeated streak, allegedly.

CJ:

- Ninjaing extraordinaire
- Hopes Bex isn't shut out by a copy and pasted NXT formula. 
- His graphics work is strait fiya. :becky


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd
Has one of the best sigs on the forum :rileyclap
Knows things aren't looking good for Newcastle *


----------



## J-B

My team almost stuck the final nail in his team's coffin today :Bayley

The GOAT sig maker 

Loves to log his meals on the food thread :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great taste in wrestlers.

likes my advice.

would work stiff with Becky. :becky


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Had a silly rants thread made about him recently
- Has a mixture of pics and gifs in his sig rotation
- Didn't want to tag team with that dude who wanted him as a partner :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- wants dean to be world champion
- likes reigns
- is going to a LIVE show soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A grizzled veteran of this board.

changed his name recently.

fan of Scott Steiner promos.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Is now a King. :wow

Is an ass-man.

A rep whore.

THE SHIV:

Ninja'd me :fuckthis

Doesn't want to team with thelegendkiller

Because he's too busy representing Team Darklady*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves Decker dancing.

• Residing in a corporation where lasses lick.

• Has a bittersweet feeling when looking at his avatar.

Deadman's Hand

• Ninja'd me.

• Still using an Eggman avatar.

• Loves Kevin Owens.


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Ice Cream sandwiches
- Plays video games on hard
- Hates Stephanie Mcmahon's theme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Started some interesting threads recently.

has not been adversely affected by Tom and Jerry.

scourge of certain trolls.


----------



## 3MB4Life

-Has a thing for redheads

-A fellow long-time Bryan mark

-Makes me laugh more than most people I encounter on the internet


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Doesn't watch WWE anymore

Fellow LU fan :JLC3

Fan of the ONE MAN BAND, BAYBAY!







*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Not watching WWE.

• Likes Heath Slater.

• Carrying the bags of the big bad booty daddy.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- film fan
- believes Brando and Dean slept together
- nominates Gary Oldman as the best active actor to have never won an Academy Award


----------



## gabrielcev

-Lita fan.
-Been here for a decade.
-Infrequent poster.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Must have been devastated when Bull got released.
- Wasn't a big Nash fan.
- Has the unfortunate task of lacing Steiner's boots.


----------



## gabrielcev

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - *Must have been devastated when Bull got released.*
> - Wasn't a big Nash fan.
> - Has the unfortunate task of lacing Steiner's boots.


Cried for 3 weeks straight. My life won't be complete until I am best buds with Bull Dempsey and we play a game of Mario Kart.


----------



## CJ

*Didn't name 3 things about Chief
Recently ate some mashed potatoes
Bull Dempsey fan*


----------



## gabrielcev

-Becky Lynch mark.
-English
-American Alpha mark


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants Becky to steer his ship.

• Likes Taytos.

• From Norn... Iron. :hmm

Oh for heaven's sake

• Ninja'd me (third time recently).

• Very religious.

• Celibate.


----------



## CJ

*Still thinks I'm from Laos or something :MAD
Changed his avi
Still has no sig :sadpanda*


----------



## gabrielcev

-Wants to have sexual relations with Becky.
-Is attracted to model Leanne Decker.
-Likes to use gifs.


----------



## CJ

*Knows I've never heard of Leanne Decker :lol
Prefers NXT to the MR
Has 4 WF friends
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Can't keep up with all of these Deckers.
- Might have a few people typing in 'Norn Iron' in Google.
- Currently has all even numbers in his points total.


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't need to google Norn Iron :thumbsup
Can't wait for the return of :rollins
Has yet to see a pic of Bex he didn't like :becky
*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't caption his avy.
Would mark if Becky came out with a flamethrower as it would be 500% straight fire...I mean fiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyya!!!
Made some Shona gifs in his spare time. (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Remembers the time Leanna met Carol








Likes to keep what he eats secret these days :hmm
Supports a team that aren't going to get relegated :sadpanda
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that I still eat that "rabbit food" or whatever he calls it.
Should make some Shona smilies.
Knows I wouldn't mind being locked in a room with Shona McGarty, Carol Seleme and Kelsi Monroe.*


----------



## CJ

*Still living that healthy lifestyle :mckinney
Now has 3 waifu's :rileyclap
Knows this happened







*


----------



## Trublez

*Has been busy in Photoshop recently.
Loves redheads and is currently trying to get into the pants of Heath Slater's mum.
Could make a good living being a graphic designer.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been busy lately
- Has the same quote in their sig
- Posted then left


----------



## CJ

*Legend of Zelda fan
Likes being invisible cause it makes it easier to ninja people :lol
One of biggest New Day fans on WF*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows everything about everyone in this thread including what I eat for breakfast. :lol
Loves red/orange.
Should man up and take off his invisibility cloak. :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just got back online
- Wasn't ninja'd by CJ
- Eats breakfast in the morning


----------



## CJ

*Knows what time Trublez eats his breakfast :surprise:
Kirby fan
Loves this thread :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes video games.
Is very shy.
Has 4000 points most of which was probably to him by CJ.

Ninja'd me.
Posts in orange.
Was called my BFF by someone.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by CJ
- After I said he wasn't
- Made me look bad


----------



## CJ

*Knows it was Chrome :benson
Types slowly :rileylel
Secretly owns a New Day unicorn headband :Oooh

MTG

Ninja'd me after I mocked Trublez for typing slowly :fuckthis
Possible Bayley fan :bayley
Would probably share a bowl of Booty O's with Jojo*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd
- While posting about someone they ninja'd
- Invisible


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- May also be invisible
- Fan of shelf booty.
- Will shed a tear if New Day break up.


----------



## CJ

*Likes being visible
Chief of the Mob :yay
One of the better posters on WF :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thread regular
- Lives across the pond
- Very into nice women


----------



## Trublez

*Never someone to write a wall of text.
Still watches TNA.
Shouldn't laugh at someone getting ninja'd when he gets ninja'd himself. *









*Fucking hell!!

Gamer.
Shy.
Black.*


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd again :rileylel :rileylol :aryalol :ha :HA :maisielol :frankielel
Big fan of GTA (Y)
Lives in the capital :thumbsup
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Making fun of Trublez' ninja'ng
- Knows where Trublez lives
- Will stand outside his house saying "ha ha, you got ninja'd"


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Won't be missed
Nintendo fan
Probably plays Smash regularly *


----------



## J-B

ninja master

will always find him around this thread :saul

after over 3 years on the forum he is nearing 400 posts :woo


Deus Ex Machina
Ninja'd outta nowhere 
Very nice avi
even better sig kada


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Got ninja'd
Has his avy saved in my Imgur
Now knows contents of one my Imgur accounts*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd Umbreon
- Has a nice avy
- Has a VERY nice sig


----------



## Trublez

*May or may not update his avy/sig this month.
Familiar with the UK timezone.
Likes to ninja people. :side:

Also, @CJ, you know I'm gonna get you back, right? :aj3 *


----------



## gabrielcev

Trublez said:


> *May or may not update his avy/sig this month.
> Familiar with the UK timezone.
> Likes to ninja people. :side:
> 
> Also, @CJ, you know I'm gonna get you back, right? :aj3 *


-New Day fan.
-Good sense of humor. 
-Fan of Drake memes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Misses Bull Fit
Knows Simon Dean coulda managed him or teamed with him 
12669 points*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Now, texts in pink
- Niflheim seems like an awesome place.
- He should book WWE*


----------



## Lm2

still marking for sid
long time vet
Thinks taker is greatest ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just an average joe making the best out of life.

fan of some Marvel Comics.

over seven years here.


----------



## Lm2

been told hes one of the nicest guys on this forum
the girl in your sig is cute
been here 2 and a half years


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might enjoy twitch streaming.
- Ice Hockey fan.
- Randy Orton reportedly took on his old gimmick in response to him.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Self-proclaimed leader of the Becky Lynch fan club.

• Is probably related to CJ.

• Likes pretty much everyone on the roster.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Owns a user title that destroys people. :woo
- Has an AJ Lee profile pic.
- Talks to a good few people via visitor messages.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been putting in work lately
- Has red hair
- Has the 8th most posts in this thread


----------



## Trublez

*Has an invisible cloak like Harry Potter.
Hardly ever posts outside of this thread.
Is a gamer but probably won't buy the upcoming PS4.5.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Changed their signature from the last time I was on this thread. 

Still sporting team green. 

Has a wonderful avatar. :benson*_


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of Ashley Benson :benson
Loves posting in red
Has probably seen every episode of Buffy & Angel multiple times*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Loves posting in orange
- been here almost 5 years
- Invisible


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might like Sega as well as Nintendo games.
- Shy to everyone except the people in this thread.
- Fifth highest amount of posts in this thread.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Cesaro. :cesaro 

Has an amazing collections of talent in his signature. :benson 

I love his avatar. :drose *_


----------



## Chrome

:benson fan
From Orlando
Been here 5 years now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

BTVS:

- Has an awesome sig.
- One of the friendliest people on the forum 
- Celebrating 5 years on WF :dance

Chrome:

- Ninja'd me 
- Prefers LU to WWE, unsurprisingly.
- Celebrated his birthday a few days ago :hb


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Knows that I have on here for 5 years and drinking right now as a celebration. :rusevyes

Sporting the team as in team Lass Kickers. :becky

Probably wished that Becky won at Wm too. :becky*_


----------



## Trublez

*Red font is his style.
Likes Jojo's booty.
Thought Paige looked like a ghost in some pic.*


----------



## Chrome

Loves himself some Shona Mcgarty
Using green font in this thread atm
Has the 2nd most posts in this thread


----------



## Trublez

*Likes LU.
Likes creating smilies.
The newest member of the moderation team.*


----------



## CJ

*Celebrated his birthday recently :hb
Living at The Temple
Likes his women barefoot

Trublez

Just ninja'd his BFF :WTF2
Likes chicks that are good at gymnastics :rileyclap
Hasn't made any Celeb appearances recently :sadpanda*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Betrayed by his BFF. :surprise:
- A premiere poster on the forum 
- Would probably let Becky read the phonebook to him. :becky


----------



## TNAComics14

Got a sig from CJ

Big fan of Becky

Primarily watches WWE


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- New poster in this thread :yay
- Knows the TNA video game was fun.
- From the Music City.


----------



## Trublez

*Younger than me, in both actual age and forum years.
Craig may or may not be his real name.
Knows the reason why Sasha has been underwhelming on the main roster is because of her being off tv for multiple weeks at a time and lacking of any proper 1 on 1 feuds which is inexcusable.*


----------



## CJ

*Has some interesting visitor messages :rileylel
Only posts in green in here :hmm:
Wants to see Sasha get some proper screen time :sasha3
*


----------



## Trublez

*Got ninja'd earlier. :rileylol :LOL :lmao :Rollins :rileyclap :reneelel :bryanlol :rileylel :maisielol :heston :tysonlol :maury








Knows revenge is fucking sweet. :grin2:
Hopefully makes more Shona smilies.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows more laughing smilie codes than me :sadpanda
Likes to be mean to his BFF








Needs to start eating a proper breakfast cereal like Frosties :mark:*


----------



## Kenny

- might be preparing to see newcastle go down 
- may have watched raw
- huge becky mark


----------



## Aizen

* Ready to see Liverpool and Klopp to win the Europe League.

* Along with The Kop.

* Signing You'll never walk alone in unison.


----------



## CJ

*Regular in the Celeb thread :JLC3
Supports the same team as Rusev :rusevyes
Likes to hunt demons in his spare time*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Fufills a lot of requests.

Posts a lot of sexy celebs.

Would give Becky his hat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sexy as fuck sig.

Rock solid avi.

probably not thrilled by Miz and Rusev on RAW.


----------



## J-B

Probs wasn't too impressed with Miz losing to Sami last night 

Always has avis and sigs easy on the eye :fact

Might as well just nickname you "The Maryse Guy" :saul


SHIV:
Ninja's me whilst I'm eating :vince4

Offers very good advice 

Another lover of redheads


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might have a red wig.

Was deviously ninja'd.

Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that nobody actually thinks Rollins is on the Rock's level on the mic.








Graduated from Fearless University and now has a job getting pinned by Maryse.
Is the luckiest man on earth.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hall of Famer
- Very fond of soap
- Online currently


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Trublez:
- Big fan of shelf booty.
- Now has a rotating sig.
- Knows my real name. :surprise:

MTG:

- Ninjaing maestro.
- No-one ever knows if he's actually active or not.
- Probably not too happy that New Day lost on RAW.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their real name sounds like mine
- I didn't even realize I ninja'd them
- Should know I made another post, outside this thread


----------



## CJ

*Has a name that sounds like Craig :hmm:
Has made another post :WTF2
Might actually make it to 400 before the end of the year :surprise:*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't tell me whether the webm I repped him with a few days ago worked or not.
Thinks 6 posts is a lot for MTG.
Would probably be a mod of the GFX section by now if CVDQ didn't exist.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted almost half an hour after CJ
- Whom he made fun of earlier
- All apart of being BFFs


----------



## CJ

*Knows the GFX section will probably end up like the technology section :maisie3
Knows that webm worked








Likes British soaps :rileylel

MTG

Likes to ninja people
Always knows what time it it
Loves Nintendo games
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows being BFF for us needs great back and forth banter.
Also knows I don't like British soaps.
Loves using my Rachel Riley smilies.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know the eager anticipation everyone has about MTG making 400.
- Classy poster (Y)
- Would love to see Cesaro walk away with the strap at Extreme Rules :cesaro


----------



## CJ

*Will probably make it to 5000 before MTG hits 400 :fingerscrossed
Doesn't want to see Sasha shoehorned into another one of Becky's feuds
Will mark the fuck out if Cesaro ever wins the WWEWHC :cesaro*


----------



## Trublez

*Has no faith whatsoever in MTG. :lmao

Shouldn't be surprised if the WWE are stupid enough to throw Sasha into the Becky vs Emma/Dana thread to "even the odds". fpalm

Like most wrestling fans, wants to believe Beyonce was referring to Becky Lynch with the whole "good hair" line.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky does have good hair








Would share a bowl of Booty O's with Shona, Carol & Chelsie :Oooh
Will probably mock the shit out of his BFF when Newcastle go down :sadpanda*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably annoyed that Becky has looked weak on Raw 2 weeks in a row now.
Should know I don't really like the New Day as babyfaces.
If they acted like this on Raw (very little corniness & just being straight up bullies) I'd enjoy them much more.*


----------



## Ronzilla

1. Laughs at Drake as he stops at red lights while playing GTA
2.Knows Becky's hair looked like crap on Monday Night Raw yesterday
3.This is your theme song --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIiM4keQNSc


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Already disliked
- Marks for THE GUY


----------



## CJ

*Getting his wrestling advice from Big Poppa Pump
Still regrets the underscores
Expert in the art of the ninja :side:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wants the Chief to beat me to the punch
- Recognizes beautiful hair
- Knows of my regrets


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still has an amazing signature. 

Has an awesome avatar.

Been here since Jan 2013.*_


----------



## Trublez

*Regrets the underscores but not enough to go premium and change it.

Could literally go right now and make 6 posts in the WWE section in the space of like 10 minutes and prove CJ wrong.

Might be "too shy" to make more posts. :WTF*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- WF's #1 Shona McGarty mark.
- Constant presence in the non wrestling sections.
- Interested in the potential of Dana/Emma on the main roster.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*One of my good friends on here. :fact

Is a all around Becky Lynch fan. :becky

Probably wants Becky Lynch to have a partner to teach Dana/Emma a lesson. :becky aige*


----------



## Trublez

*Has slighty more points than me (those celeb posts lol).
Ninja'd me earlier and I legit didn't even notice. :lol
Has had his sig for even longer than my good friend Craig. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

BTVS:

- Has an exceptional taste in women's wrestlers. :becky :sasha3 aige :aj3
- Might well be backing Zayn to win at Extreme Rules. :zayn3
- Fan of basketball :mckinney

Trublez:

- Ninja'd me while i was searching for smileys :no:
- On the road to 6,000 posts :yay
- Will probably never lose the border.


----------



## CJ

*Probably drinks a lot of tea :hmm
Knows borders are serious business :benson
One of the best posters on WF :mckinney
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Claims borders are serious business, but dropped his own border. :swaggerwhat

- His name is an anagram of absolutely nothing.
- Friends with pretty much everyone :clap


----------



## CJ

*Knows I actually have a 1px orange border set at 0% opacity :rileylel
Starting to broaden his smilie usage :yay
May regret everyone knowing his name :lol
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to cross Becky's border.

secret crush on Nia Jax.

:nah actually afraid Nia would crush him.

Decker fanatic.


----------



## CJ

*Can't stop himself when he gets to 3 things :no:
Has apparently never eaten a bap :WTF
Likes redheads








*


----------



## Trublez

*Will probably make that Becky gif an avy soon.
Likes donating points.
Wants Becky to win the title from Charlotte.*


----------



## CJ

*Would annihilate Drake in a GTA online race :yay
Knows Ivelisse may be making a reappearance :hmm
Doesn't trust Trips :trips4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants a piece of my Becky/Sulecki bap.

never names more than three things. Conformist! :cuss:

gets a "Tower of Joy" whenever he sees Decker.


----------



## CJ

*Has interesting taste in baps :rileyclap
Would let Sulecki drain his bottle of coke :lol
Eats burritos for breakfast instead of cereal :WTF2*


----------



## Kenny

- needs everton to beat sunderland
- hopes newcastle stay up
- may like beckys new feud


----------



## CJ

*King of Australia :bow
Knows Newcastle need a miracle :fingerscrossed
Probably an Emma fan :hmm:*


----------



## Kenny

- may know i dont care much for womens wrestling
- may know m,y attitude is anyone but charlotte (coz yaknow fuck her)
- may know i probably like sasha or bayley the most


----------



## CJ

*Hates Ric Flair 2.0 :rileyclap
Looking forward to watching Spring Stampede 94 later
Loves football*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants a new Women's Champion
Knows the majority of us agree
Is likley upset with how WWE is booking Becky Lynch and knows WWE can fuck off*


----------



## Kenny

- pokemon theme
- has more posts than me
- been here since 2005 (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

King of the Wild Outback.

Baron of Booty

general nice guy and resident legendary sig man.


----------



## Legion

Honest

Really seems to know his shit

Overall cool dude


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is somebody I haven't seen in this thread before
- Has John Cena in his favourites list which is awesome (Y) I don't see him listed much, so that's nice!
- Actually I like most of his WWE faves in general, including Dean of course!*


----------



## 3MB4Life

-Gets threads made about her in rants by weird Roman fans who are obsessed with Nintendo
-Might be a Dean Ambrose fan, I'm not really sure yet
-Fellow Evie fan aka someone with sense about women's wrestling


----------



## Gandhi

- Heath Slater fan
- Doesn't like Jinder Mahal
- Is in a happy relationship


----------



## CJ

*King of the Zombies
Still hasn't given out any likes
Wants everyone to go vegan*


----------



## 3MB4Life

Is someone going around saying I don't like Jinder Mahal? Who is it, I will break their fucking ribcage. Jinder is legit one of the most underrated guys to be in WWE in the last 5 years and I am a massive fan to the point I keep seeking out his indy work to this day. Seriously, Jinder is awesome and deserves more credit.

Anyway...
-Has a great taste in women
-Has a great taste in women's wrestlers
-From what I see in Active Topics, spends a lot of his time on here in the Celebrities section


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- 3MB Fan
- Hates Reigns
- Joined April of 2014*


----------



## CJ

*Only Psycho Sid mark on WF
Metal lover
Probably glad Hornswoggle got released
*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants me to post in the celeb thread again.
Took the piss out of Hornswoggle when he was released.
Knows "Hornswoggle" is one of the worst wrestling names in history.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Could get assassinated by a ninja and wouldn't even notice until he made it to the pearly gates
- Knows why I don't post outside of here often
- Is smarter than I


----------



## CJ

*Getting closer to 400 posts :surprise:
Modest
Master ninja
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is proud of me
- Feels sorry for Rose
- Has already cheered up


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is getting closer to causing a widespread mark out moment.
- Might be a master of suplexes by now after spending so much time with Scott.
- Joined WF in the same month as my birthday.


----------



## Trublez

*Will reach 5000 posts before I reach 6000.
The day he has an avy of Becky looking happy is the day pigs learn to fly.
Marks out for a lot of wrestlers.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't watch WWE often
- Doesn't post in here as often as he use to
- Is posting a little more though


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*From It's A New Day

Is almost up to 400 posts. 

Been here since Jan, 2013.*_


----------



## CJ

*Ashley Benson fan :mckinney
Shay Mitchell fan :mckinney
Probably wishes they were still making Buffy & Angel*


----------



## J-B

probably isn't too pleased about his team being relegated tonight :y2j

Was on sky player earlier 

Has good taste in movies (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm already over it :rileylel
Big fan of Becky's arms :becky
Has a pretty nice sig :rileyclap
*


----------



## J-B

Likes to put his own sigs over :vince2

Would love Bex round for some sunday roast (Take that however you want:lmao)

Has very short but great posts


----------



## Trublez

*Making a name for themselves. :woo
His current usertitle fits CJ's avatar.
So should maybe swap avatars with him as it'll still be Becky at the end of the day, right? *


----------



## CJ

*Needs an animated avi :benson
Wants me & Umbreon to swap avi's :WTF2
Probably shocked at MTG's sudden rise in posts*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

intrigued by my avi.

would like bald Becky.

fan of the GOAT Hodor.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see Becky lose a hair v hair match :WTF2
Likes the new look Melisandre :rileylel
Knows I'll be watching the Championship next year :sadpanda*


----------



## Crimson

has hundreds of friend
no defined part
is a lifetime member


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ninja'd by Crimson

CJ

knows that Melisandre is extra milfy. :yum:

would like to lose his belt to Decker.

hot for Eiza Gonzalez.

Crimson:

neophyte poster.

only 20 posts here.

has not made a friend here...yet.


----------



## CJ

*Has an avi that's likely to give everyone nightmares :lol
Big fan of chili
Wants to see another Decker/Sulecki collaboration







*


----------



## Trublez

*Invisible.
Wants me to have an animated avy but should type "Shona McGarty gifs" into google images and see how pathetic the results are. 
Doesn't realise how much fun avy swapping can be.*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't like his BFF being invisible :sadpanda
Has an undersized avi for some reason :hmm:
Knows all the good teams play in the Championship *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

should know that I was already contacted about my avi.

used to like Frosted Flakes, but hasn't seen any in a long time.

would help Becky grapple with Emma and Dana.


----------



## Trublez

*Has a weird new avy.
Should start referring to himself in the 3rd person like The Rock.
I did it...for The Shiv. I did it...for the people. I did it...I did it - Oh shut your mouth you thong wearing fatty!!!*


----------



## CJ

*Not a Rikishi fan :lol
Freaked out by SHIV's new avi :rileylol
Needs to find some Shona pics to post in the celeb thread :cudi
*


----------



## Trublez

*Makes a lot of smilies and gifs everyday.
Knows that almost sounds like smiles and gifts. :lol
May or not have noticed that Friday the 13th is coming up tomorrow.*


Spoiler: graphic



No, seriously it is.


Spoiler: graphic



Ok, I warned you.


Spoiler: graphic



Last chance.


Spoiler: graphic


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Well, I can't be more thankful with your interesting reps 
- You probably have more were those came from.
- Doesn't post Carol Seleme pics anymore *


----------



## Trublez

*Used his psychic abilities to discover that he's the only Psycho Sid mark on this forum. 
One of the few that actually lists his least favourites.
Misses Carol. *


----------



## Chrome

Almost ninja'd me 
Will probably bring back the Carol avy and sig at some point
Doesn't watch TNA too much anymore (I think)


----------



## Tony

- Wants GarPax fired
- All about that Lucha Underground
- Seething at the fact that LeBron and the Cavs are probably going to the Finals again


----------



## CJ

*Lakers fan
Joined the same year as me :yay
Formerly known as StraightEdgeJesus*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Used to have a Jericho influenced username.
- Probably not best pleased with some of the Smackdown results.
- Will have to see his team face the mighty Burton Albion next season :no:


----------



## CJ

*Knows Northern Ireland qualifying for a major tournament softened the blow of Newcastle going down significantly
Wishes WWE pushed people on merit :becky
Wondering why WWE didn't just release Adam Rose already
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A big fan of Football
- Remembers unlimited rep weekend, and it was glorious
- Say WTF at almost everything


----------



## PRODIGY

- Probably a big Nintendo fan
- Is not booty
- Never fails the grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Mutant
- Has been here for a long time
- Whored out on rep


----------



## CJ

*Ryback fan
May break 400 posts before the end of the week :surprise:
Looking forward to seeing Becky on UpUpDownDown
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 4 minutes after I
- Saw my post in the WWE section
- Which means he reads the WWE section


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Added new posts








- Would probably buy Nintendo NX
- Big E fan, I presume!*


----------



## CJ

*Shocked by MTG's rapid post count increase
Waiting on his username change
Loves Van City*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Friends with Trublez
- Friends with Simon
- Friends with The SHIV


----------



## CJ

*Knows @Trublez is actually my BFF :benson
Will miss the Big Guy
Used to have the most posts itt
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Becky Lynch soldier
- Repped with plenty of pics of her
- Great friends with Trublez*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- Doesn't like people underestimating his relationship with Trublez :lol
- Knows Norn Iron will probably go farther than England in the Euros. :rileylol
- Likely intrigued by the further upcoming WWE releases.

Simon:

- Will have looked thoroughly for other Psycho Sid marks and found none.
- Ninja'd me :no:
- Has a few great talents on his dislike list


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't approve of every name on Simon's dislike list
Probably won't miss the Big Guy
Doesn't watch TNA*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Sid is very underrated, in my opinion, and he didn't have long runs. He looks intimidating. I kinda feel like I'm the only one on the whole wide world that likes the match between Undertaker and Sid at Wrestlemania 13. (My first Mania, I have watched)
- Upset on some of the wrestlers I have on my dislike list.
- He shouldn't worry about Big Cass. He's developing well... gotta give some time to Enzo to warm up to him.*

CJ:
*
- Ninja'd me 
- Norn Iron
- He prefers Iron Man than Captain America*


----------



## Trublez

*Chief

Posted seconds after simon.
Doesn't approve of his least favourites list. :lol
Thinks posting in colour is cringe.

Simon

Laughed like this :LOL when Hornswoggle was released.
Doesn't like Bryan.
Or Breeze.
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Posted a song for you guys to listen.
- You should know that I'm upset that Anna Murphy left Eluveitie  :mj2:
- Green writer*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd the Chief
- Was ninja'd by CJ
- Was right about me being a fan of Big E


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has 4146 points
- Loved by many
- Bayonetta fan*


----------



## Trublez

*Just got a name change.
Something MTG wished he could do. :lol
Finally added some female wrestlers to his favourites list. :mark:*


----------



## CJ

*Can't wait until Becky shows up on UpUpDownDown :Oooh
Likes chicks that can rock a hula hoop :lol
Never changing his username again :cudi
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their 6th post on this page
- Probably wont change their name either
- Point donater


----------



## CJ

*Has gone on a posting blitz :surprise:
Will probably have 500+ before the end of day :rileylol
Ice Age fan
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for letting me know about Becky being part of UpUpDownDown 
- Photoshop master
- Creates awesome gifs*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't have El Torito in his least favourites.
Knows Becky has been on UpUpDownDown before, just not on Superstar Savepoint.
Likes recommending music to his friends.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that we desperately need that Superstar Savepoint :zayn3
- Might have a hard time if he was asked to pick between Shona and Carol.
- Loves colours and borders.


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks colours and borders are pointless.
Will have 5000 posts by July at the latest.
Better poster than me lol.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I tried to include El Torito in my sig but the damn thing wouldn't make me write more than 800 characters
- But thank you for reminding me to include that piece of shit.
- Wonder if he'd ever include a dislike list.*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his name (Y)
Joined the Mob :becky
Sad that Anna Murphy left Eluveitie*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I haven't changed my name in a year.
Misses the days when Becky was a 3rd wheel in team PCB. :rileyclap
His heart will break the day Becky goes back to being a brunette. *


----------



## CJ

*Low-key member of the Mob :becky
Would enjoy watching Carol & Shona fight for his attention :rileyclap
May have encouraged MTG to post more :hmm:*



Trublez said:


> *Knows I'm never changing my name again*


:mckinney


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Orange vs. Green
- Both great reppers
- Soon, I will send you reps*


----------



## CJ

*1st Ever Kepler 186F Inhabitant :mckinney
Would probably like Anna Murphy to be the 2nd
Knows Orange > Green :rileyclap
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Orange always wins
- Might not find my sig funny as much as I'm trying to be
- Favors Iron Man instead of other Marvel characters*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his username sometime recently
- Has a stray tag in his sig he should get rid of :lol
- Axed the least favourites list for that graphic instead (no John Cena in there?)​*​


----------



## Ronzilla

1. loves Ambrose
2. going to Brooklyn soon 
3. she is badass for being a wrestling fan


----------



## J-B

has DAT HEAT

Reigns fan

Only been around for a few months


----------



## Trublez

*Not a Zack Ryder fan.
Thinks Elias Sampson is terrible.
Probably wishes AJ Lee would return.*


----------



## Kenny

- BOOTY O's
- sends me great rep (Y)
- is a great human being


----------



## CJ

*Boobs :done
Supports a team that's still in the Premiership :sadpanda
WF legend :mckinney*


----------



## Kenny

- had to see his side go down again 
- may like the side i support 
- helped me with gifs recently and is a legendary man


----------



## CJ

*Good guy (Y)
Wants it all
Hates Charlotte
*


----------



## Trublez

*2000+ posts ITT.
Loves Becky.
But has admitted that he'd choose Decker over Becky.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Constant GTA player
- Wants to do his own GoGreen campaign
- Dumped Carol Seleme for someone else*


----------



## CJ

*Put all the wrestlers he hates in the trash :rileyclap
Loves recommending music :mckinney
Needs to fix that centre tag :benson*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fixed
- Wonder which wrestlers that he strongly dislikes
- Likes the music that I share*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- Would choose Decker over Bex. 
- Fighting for dat red power :thecause
- Would like to see Velvet Sky in WWE at some point.

Simon:

- Hilarious sigpic :lmao
- Quick to fix text issues.
- Pretty good at being a ninja.


----------



## Trublez

*Ninja edited his post (that's why it doesn't say "lasted edited by").
Probably starting to have the same expression as Becky in his avatar after all the L's she has accumulated recently.
Sort of looks like a certain lone wolf feuding with Dog Ziggler right now.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*One of my favorite Becky Lynch fan on here. :becky

We both are hoping that Becky Lynch will get some revenge in give Dana/Emma a real Lass Kicking. :becky

Sporting an awesome avatar. :becky *

_*@Trublez

Currently ninja'd me with force. unk

Has an interesting quote from Skyy John. :benson

Still sporting team Green. aige *_


----------



## CJ

*Loves the Bex smilie :becky
Big fan of Ashley Benson
Knows Becky would probably make an awesome vampire slayer :yay
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Has an amazing signature full of the Lass Kicker. :becky

Amazing avatar with Becky in it. :becky

Knows me well. :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Similar amount of posts and points as me.
Loves Buffy.
Probably not too pleased to hear that Paige spreads her legs for Del Rio every night.*


----------



## CJ

*Using a bootleg Riley smilie :hmm
Probably owns a Jason mask :surprise:
Still hasn't shown up in the new celeb thread :sadpanda
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should check the celeb thread now. :kobe10 
Knows I'm still salty till this day at the Seabs admins for not adding that smilie.
Should know my Photoshop skills have deteriorated over the past couple of months.*


----------



## CJ

*Officially now a celeb thread poster :yay
Doesn't like it when I stereotype English people 
Has probably had at least 80 cups of tea today *


----------



## J-B

On board to exit the eu :Bayley

Hasn't come out with an opinion yet which I've disagreed on 

Is already over his team being relegated :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- AJ Lee fan
- Likes Becky too
- Would perhaps love a match between the two*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

next name may be PsiMetal.

nice sig except for one wrestler.

would volunteer to take a powerbomb from Sid.


----------



## Trublez

*Gave up posting in colour.
Always has a rotating avy.
Knows I absolutely love this sig. :lmao*


----------



## Kenny

- loves shivs sig (Y)
- has a good sig himself
- may like my sig

sig sig sig


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Boobs!
- Boobs!
- Boobs!
- And Fucking George Costanza*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Maybe took my advice and got rid of that CENTER tag or most likely, he just noticed it himself :lol
- Wants to throw a lot of wrestlers in the trash can
- Has been on WF for 10 years, congrats! *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The biggest Ambrose fan around.

A fellow Kiwi.

Still hasn't met Seth...


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Dana Brooke is amazing at playing a bitch.
Wishes Maryse would cheat more in Miz's matches.
Knows I still despise him to this very day for not allowing me to enrol at Fearless University.* :no:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should know that I didn't want anyone else in my class at Fearless University as I somehow was the only person in my class due to a admin mistake...

Is already on the HOF Ballot.

Would let Dana Brooke pat his head.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is unfairly slammed at times for not being a ring work lover.
- Thinks the IWC have double standards at times with Nia Jax.
- Will be hoping for Miz to retain again at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't blindly hate every WWE guy, atleast according to his sig.
Knows Carlslie is only a 20 minute drive away from me in London. :cole
Never loses his cool no matter how stupid the guy he's arguing with seems to be.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys Geography lessons with Cole :lol
- Might have been to the small mining community known as Newcastle before :cole
- Has had a few different Shona sigs, seemingly from the same interview.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Mad about Becky's treatment.

• Likes many WWE talents.

• Is a nice guy. :WHYYY4


----------



## Trublez

*Anime fan.
Finally has a sig again.
Makes me feel guilty everytime I shit on Ziggler.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Feels guilty about shitting on Dog Ziggler.

Is now banned from the Rusev Empire.

Has had some fun with some of the extreme Paige fans upset that she's with Alberto Del Riiiiiiiio :adr


----------



## Trublez

*Knows the Paige/Del Rio fiasco is more entertaining than any WWE storyline currently.
Hates strictly workrate guys.
Wishes Nikki Bella did a nude Playboy shoot like Maryse.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes gals with full faces.

• Shouldn't feel bad for disliking Ziggler just because I enjoy him.

• Lowkey fan of British soap operas.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- For awhile, had no avatar
- Which was after their name change
- Online


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has made the grade, but I dont know which one.

A big gamer.

Unlike his location seems to enjoy older games.


----------



## Wildcat410

Is not afraid to take controversial stances.

Fully appreciates how great Miz and Maryse are at being effective heels. 

Has a mega-hot Nikki avatar.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be typing one handed...

Has a mega hot Trish sig.

And an epic Kurt Angle quote.


----------



## CJ

*Likes pink borders
New avi :yay
From NZ
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be thinking about adding pink borders to all the gifs he edits/makes for everyone from now on...

Has superb taste in women.

Knows the WWE doesn't need anymore Titles.


----------



## 3MB4Life

-We disagree on pretty much everything wrestling-related
-The most reasonable Eva Marie fan on this site
-Is angered by the treatment of the Bulgarian Brute


----------



## CJ

*Wants a Fearless university jacket :nikki
Big fan of Olympia Valance
Recently ate a bunch of lamb chops :bayley2

3MB

Ninja'd me
Probably watches TNA
Big 3MB fan*


----------



## 3MB4Life

-Lives i Northern Ireland (Think that's what Norn Iron means anyway)

-Is a big fan of The Lass Kicker from that other part of Ireland

-Still doesn't have enough Becky pictures in his sig


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Touring with 3MB
- Maybe, he's a fan of the Social Outcast.
- NJPW fan*


----------



## CJ

*Likes Taker the best
Centred his sig :bayley2
Nodding Sid avi*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might not be able to decide whether Beckys good hair or Deckers epic boobs are better.

Was probably excited when Ireland almost beat the All Blacks a few years back.

Would take a Lass Kicking from Becky.


----------



## Ronny

Likes ass

Jobbing to Maryse voluntarily

Would be willing to be Cena's house maid for life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

relatively new poster.

likes Barrett.

Fella fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Over 2 years old
- Pushing 30,000 posts
- The best avy is back


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Got negged by Trublez...

Pokemon fan.

A fellow Ryback fan disappointed to know he's probably now just another talent WWE wasted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wants to get a PHD in Maryse, weii, at least the D.

if Nikki committed a crime, he'd finger her.

likes The Ryback.


----------



## Oneiros

Eva Maryse:
- Has me look at his sig everytime
- Is hoping for a Rusev push, as I am
- Prefers mic skills over ring work

SHIV:
- Just ninja'd me
- Is about to receive some Gadot rep
- Currently somewhere in a sleepaway camp


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was savagely Ninja'd.

To be fair had my sig and then Shiv's sig distracting him.

Might be a big futbol fan...



THE SHIV said:


> wants to get a PHD in Maryse, weii, at least the D.
> 
> if Nikki committed a crime, he'd finger her.
> 
> likes The Ryback.


I think you just won this thread...


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps listens to Sir Mix A Lot's song Baby Got Back
- Or listens to many songs too.
- Look at that rubbin'*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Eva Maryse:

- A big lover of Shiv's innuendo.
- Not quite as much as he loves Nikki though.
- Has 55 WF friends :clap

Simon:

- Has shortened his name.
- No longer lists the people he dislikes.
- Fan of various talents, new and old.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by Simon
- Has made many post since last time
- Online


----------



## J-B

Still hasn't changed his avi/sig in forever :grin2:

Is still on my imaginary list of 'favourite users' :Bayley

Will one day lead his Lynch Mob into WWE HQ to kick Vince's ass over Becky's treatment :thecause


MTG

Forever ninja'ing me when I decide to visit this thread :MAD

Pokemon fan :saul

Currently online to ninja more people


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Fellow pokemaniac
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Loves Pokemon
Super close to 400 posts
Has mad ninja skills







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has 3 pics in their sig
- With 2 of them being gifs
- It's after 8pm where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably played most of the Pokemon games.
- Will definitely have caught them all.
- Probably has an around the world time app on his phone.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Types faster than I
- Is more articulate than I
- Was online at the same time as I


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Grammar is on point.
- 2 posts away from the big one. :yay2
- Has had the same avi and sig for a good while.


----------



## CJ

*From the North of England
Doesn't rate his country's chances at Euro 2016
Hasn't made it to 1000 posts in here yet :hmm
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is feeling very Apollo Crewsish (Happy to be there) about Euro 2016
- Dominates the post count of this thread.
- Might wear a pair of goggles to bed.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rose through the ranks quickly
- A young Englishman
- Thinks he has an ugly mug


----------



## Trublez

*May or may not have cringed at that New Day Pizza Hut commercial on Raw.
Should know that Jigglypuff pissed the fuck out of me as a kid.
Will never reclaim his throne as king of this thread. :rileylol*


----------



## CJ

*Loves mocking people :no:
From the South of England :bayley2
Probably has the New Day theme as his ring tone :Oooh *


----------



## Trublez

*Hopes Evo doesn't nerf his giant sig.
From the north of Ireland or is that Northern Ireland? 








Should know that from 01:20 of this video is my ringtone.*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm from Donegal :nah
Has probably played The Wolf Among Us a million times
Celeb thread poster :JLC3
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I have no idea what the fuck that even is. :lmao
Using the invisible function probably to neg some poor IRA member into oblivion.
Probably pronounces "disgusting" as "discoostin". *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brie Mode

K pop

pokemon master.


----------



## Kenny

- bryan weights
- coke and boobs
- SHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

King of rep.

king of rap.

likes


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Polish sandwiches
- Is excited for Marvel's Black Panther
- Thinks Nicola Paul is hot


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Is interested in pirates.

Has been here a year after me. 

Is from Cairo Egypt. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still Slaying Vampires.

And ogling Charisma Carpenter.

And might be Bexplexing some fools.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Made this thread reach 2015
- Very impressive
- More butts please*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Great choices in least favourite wrestlers, mostly.

Huge Metalhead.

Might be trying to create his own genre of SiMetal.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Is a huge fan of Maryse. 

Has great taste in divas. 

Also is an amazing poster. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Probably has mixed feelings about Seth Rollins ending Stings career.

Knows LU is better than WWE.

Should listen to more Rihanna.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I LOVE Rihanna, I have like 5000 plays for her on my last.fm haha
- Has some very strong opinions he isn't afraid to share, and that's awesome (Y)
- His sig has Maryse ass at the same time his av has Nikki ass*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Queen Dean fan

Regular in the last thing eaten thread.

May be the sexiest poster in this thread.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Rihanna is life.

Would probably sing "Kiss It Better" to Dean Ambrose.

Has been here for 1 and a half years.



Ninja'd me.

And then hit on Ambrose Girl.

Bad Shiv indeed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

awesome all red sig.

fan of Dana Brooke.

ninja'd, but who cares?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is at a sleepaway camp.

Probably lifting foam weights at camp.

And trying to find Sulecki to give her a coke at camp.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Totally fearless
- He's so fearless that he'd fight and kill a lion with a plastic spoon
- Or he'd use Maryse big assets to help him out.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new sig
- Cut his most disliked wrestlers out of his sig
- Tossed them all into the garbage


----------



## Trublez

*Probably doesn't dislike any wrestlers outright.
Calm and collected dude.
Only needs 2 more posts to prove CJ wrong.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes to open fresh wounds
- Is right in that I'm a fan of everybody on the roster
- Now knows I just want to see them do well


----------



## CJ

*Wants everyone to do well
Probably better at Pokemon than @Trublez :lol
King of ninja's
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Goes with the flow
- Is BFFs with Trublez
- Online, believe it or not


----------



## Trublez

*Also invisible.
Used to get teased by BLEACH a lot.
Should make those 2 measly posts and get it over with already. :rock5*


----------



## CJ

*Likes everyone to know when he's online :hmm:
Probably speaks in Cockney rhyming slang :rileylol
Wants MTG to make it to 400 :yay*



Trublez said:


> *Probably pronounces "disgusting" as "discoostin". *


:nah


----------



## Trublez

*Knows he needs to record himself talking on Vocaroo if he wants me to believe him.
Also heard my voice before so knows I don't sound like most of those twats from Eastenders. :rileylol
Knows Becky is repressing her full Irish accent. :lmao*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thier third post on this page
- Posted their voice, although I've never heard it
- It's around 8:30 where they are


----------



## CJ

*Probably has a wall that looks something like this








Probably sick of me mentioning 400 posts 
Doesn't know what Trublez sounds like :WTF2
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Trublez sounds quite like Trouble, just with a Z on the end.
- A big part of the ever growing Lynch mob. :thecause
- Probably enjoyed Newcastle's final game of the season :bayley2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sports fan
- Just got on
- Or just came in here


----------



## Trublez

*Have never heard his voice either.
Somehow makes submitting 2 posts seem so difficult.*
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1K27D5mF1C9


----------



## CJ

*Made a special message for MTG :rileyclap
Is probably from either North/South/West London :lol
Big fan of Snow from TWAU :thumbsup
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Trublez:

- Desperately wants MTG to make those final steps :lol
- Has a fine voice.
- Knows Punk isn't going to fare well in MMA.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me :no:
- Will get Trublez' location right given a few attempts.
- Looking forward to the next UUDD Superstar Savepoint. :yes


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd :rileylol
Probably made a couple of thousand youtube accounts so he could get that Bex video sooner :becky
King of the Becky Lynch mega thread :bow
*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't want to post his voice.
Should be ashamed of himself for not being king of a Becky Lynch thread. :rileylol
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1p6W6HPcakr*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sounds nothing like I imagined
- Now knows I cant't record myself
- Should know those posts will be on the way, eventually


----------



## Trublez

*Should tell me how he thought I'd sound like. :lol
Has sooo many video game characters in his sig.
Doesn't get angry.*


----------



## CJ

*Made a special vocaroo for his BFF








Fan of Lindesy Pelas & her assets :nikki
Knows MTG probably expected him to sound like Prince Harry or something :rileylel
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likes it when he receives special BFF gifts :bayley
- Is a stretch of water away from me.
- Thoroughly intelligent individual.


----------



## MOX

Is so blatantly named after Pamela Anderson's character in Baywatch which makes him at least 55 years old or so, my maths ain't so good

Has just inspired the next poster to mention something about my maths not being so good

Needs to come to terms with his British fetish and just fucking move there instead of hogging a piece of Ireland that doesn't belong to him


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd :rileylol
Sour about Partition :maisie3
Apparently killed TDL*


----------



## Trublez

*Won't post his voice for his BFF. :JLCsad
Wants to suck Leanna Decker's boobs while getting a Lass Licking from Becky.
GFX king.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Currently feeling betrayed.
- Unlike Shiv, is very straightforward with his sexual references :lol
- Not been doing much in the picture posting threads recently.


----------



## Lm2

is loving the new day
fan of the beautiful becky lynch
i bet hes going mark for rollins when he returns


----------



## CJ

*Posts in the food thread
From Canada
Roma fan
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably hates the sound of his voice (same here). :lol
Hadn't felt the pain of his team getting relegated since 2010. :rileylol
Posts a ton in the celeb thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Hates the sound of his own voice :sadpanda
Knows it was actually 2009 :benson
Needs to explain why he doesn't follow any of the London clubs 
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has flashing lights in his sig.
Could probably create a fire themed Becky sig. :lol
Shouldn't expect anymore Decker gifs since webm's are where it's at.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

still lives in London.

been here over three years.

fan of Brazilians.


----------



## Kenny

- :yes
- boobs and coke (Y)
- THE ALMIGHTY SHIV


----------



## Gandhi

- Australian
- Sami Zayn fan
- Kevin Owens fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He wants you to strictly follow this channel's rules
- He has been to the pyramids several times in his life
- He probably likes or dislikes many Egyptian pop music*


----------



## Oneiros

- Probably didn't yet get to see Naito's new gimnick
- Becky fan :becky
- Likes Rey Rey


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 years old
- Making a name for themselves
- The former Jonn


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Very likeable guy.
- Still hasn't made another post :rileylel
- One of only a few guys i've seen to have underscores in their username.


----------



## CJ

*Possibly jealous of MTG's underscores :hmm:
One of the best posters on WF :fact
Always friendly to everyone :yay
*


----------



## Trublez

*Double my post count.
Only watches WWE for Becky and AJ at this point, I'm guessing.
Didn't notice anything different with Ambrose' hair.*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't made any voice recordings today :lol
Probably wondering why I had one of his old sigs saved :rileylel
Likes Charlotte's new catchphrase :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Equally friendly individual :bayley
- Upset that Bex's feud with Emma will now probably come to a standstill :sadpanda
- Knows Seth should be a top face of the company :rollins


----------



## CJ

*Hoping they give Becky something decent to do :becky
Probably wondering who's getting the Lady Balls gimmick :rileylel
Has a Rich Brennan/Becky avi :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Posts 50 times a day in the celeb thread.
Knows I used to think he was too nice to neg anyone.
Was once accused of being my alt (alongside ACP, SHIV & Chrome).*


----------



## CJ

*Knows it's more like 150 :rileylel
Knows all the regulars in here will mark out when he brings back Carol :lol
No longer posts in the food thread :sadpanda *


----------



## Trublez

*Already knows what I eat for breakfast.
Never actually brought back Chelsie despite the way I used to obsess about her.
Knows its no fun posting my voice if no one is willing to post theirs in return. *


----------



## CJ

*Wants a Vocaroo of MTG telling the time :rileyclap
Eats the same thing for breakfast every day :WTF2
Wants Chelsie to make a reappearance :hmm*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I also wanted him to pronounce "disgusting".
Now knows my mum gets on my case for eating the same thing for breakfast too. :lol
Didn't use to be a workrate mark when it came to females back in the day. :hmm*


----------



## CJ

*Will probably be happy Chelsie's made a temporary reappearance :yay
Needs to listen to his mum :lol
Knows Velvet put a lot of work into those entrances :benson
*


----------



## J-B

Profile may no longer be 100% straight fire because of the avi change :hmm


Knows that Prison Break is class (well seasons 1 & 2 at least) 

Was probably happy at his team smashing spurs yesterday :BAM


----------



## Trublez

*Not a fan of the Chelsie avy. 
Has the funniest Becky smilie I've ever seen in his sig.







<---------- :lmao
May be excited by the below videos ( @CJ definitely will be as well). :rollins4*


----------



## J-B

Has a Chelsie avy himself??









Should visit the Becky thread more often :becky

Also should explain what a Chelsie avy is :shrug


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows Chelsie is the girl currently in CJ's avy.
And that the only reason CJ changed the Becky avy was because of something I said.
Thinks Creed sucks at MKX (he seemed ok as Sub Zero when he played against Kofi tbf).*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last one to post yesterday
- Knows I greatly enjoyed TND's segment last night
- Might not have themselves


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Increased his post count
- Gets A's in school
- He's a great student of the game.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Chose not to recycle
- Thinks I'm still in school
- Recently had a name change


----------



## CJ

*Changed his sig :WTF2
Not in school
Biggest New Day mark on WF :Oooh
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed their avy
- But not their sig
- Is very observant


----------



## Trublez

*Pokemon fan lol.
New Day fan.
Should know that I think the New Day segment would have come off better if they actually wore costumes from the 1830s (or whatever fucking year the Vaudevillians are supposed to be representing).*


----------



## CJ

*Probably surprised I haven't switched back to Bex yet
Shocked at the MTG sig change
Probably enjoyed his rabbit food breakfast :bayley2
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May have a rotating avy
- One of the shortest names
- Invisible


----------



## CJ

*From the US of A
Really likes Pokemon
Will one day make it to 400 posts & beyond :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that yeah, I am surprised he's had the Chelsie avy this long.
Will probably go back to Becky by Wednesday or Thursday though.
Might be starting to become immune to Becky's losses.*


----------



## Kenny

- sent me some glorious rep once again :sodone
- may have watched raw
- made the HOF Ballot


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Keep rubbin'!
- And rubbin'!
- And rubbin'!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

doesn't believe in recycling.

lives on Kepler 186F, probably the north side.

His head is composed of metal.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a punny location, most likely approved by :becky
- Has a red border round his avi and sig.
- Knows that Sasha's over protection will come back to bite them in the end.


----------



## Trublez

*Calm guy.
Hasn't changed his sig in a while, 5 months to be exact.
Doesn't think Dana Brooke is anything special.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has one of those sweet rotating sig deals.

Joined in April 2013...and is already on the HOF Ballot.

So he must have got a Super push, Super Trublez.


----------



## Kenny

- is not happy about miz's booking
- loves maryse
- has a very nice NIKKI SIG


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has what is quite frankly one of the greatest anythings ever in his sig. That Ratchford gif is superb.

Would celebrate Festivus for Abigail, and perform some feats of strength to impress her.

Lives in Australia as well.


----------



## CJ

*Probably not looking forward to the return of Seth Rollins :sadpanda
Has an eye-catching avi/sig combo :bayley2
Fan of the All Blacks
*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably made Eva Maryse's avatar.
Knows man only discovered fire via Becky's...ahem GOOD hair.
Has a Beyonce quote in his sig.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Leading a one man green border revolution.

Has a Skyy John quote in his sig.

Seems to really like Brunettes.


----------



## CJ

*Approaching his 2 year anniversary of joining WF :bayley2
Doesn't post in color :sadpanda
Originally from NZ but now lives in Oz
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the best posters on WF. :thecause
- Would probably like another Becky smiley or five. :becky
- Hopes Will Grigg can pop a couple in during the Euros.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is also one of the best
- May like my new sig
- Hasn't commented on it yet


----------



## CJ

*Fishing for compliments about his new sig :rep
Probably knows what time it is in Ulster :hmm:
Probably won't be watching Euro 2016 :sadpanda*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Caught me in the act
- Now knows I'm not much of a sports fan
- Knows the codes of a lot of smilies


----------



## Trublez

*Is probably thinking, "WTF, where's his post?"
Is now thinking, "oh white font".
He wants to catch them all, gotta catch them all! Pokemon!!!*


----------



## CJ

*Now using invisible mode :JLC3
Ditched the green text :WTF2
Probably surprised to see Chelsie's still around :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't read this post.
Will now highlight it to be able to do so.
Gave me his invisible cloak.*


----------



## CJ

*Trying to be sneaky :henry3
Likes it when Shona runs her hand through her hair
May or may not own a rabbit :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I love his Chelsie avy.
Thinks I eat rabbit food for breakfast.
Now thinks I might own a rabbit.* :WTF


----------



## CJ

*Changed up the shade of green he uses :hmm:
Didn't deny owning a rabbit :hmm:
Jealous of my Chelsie avi :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't see that :WTF should indicate no.
Should know that I've just downloaded his Chelsie avy for use in the future. :rileylol
Finds Charlotte DISCOOTIN!!! *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had me highlight his post
- Is now invisible
- Hopefully wont start posting in white


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that posting in white for the rest of this thread would be pretty stupid as well as needlessly annoying.
Helped me craft my own invisibility cloak.
Enjoyed the New Day time machine segment more than I did.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has switched up his colouring a bit.
- Won't be ghosting anymore, though.
- Excited about the likelihood of Seth returning soon :Cocky


----------



## Trublez

*Knows the Anderson/Gallows treatment is inexcusable. 
Has a post count that's catching up to mine. Fast!
Has had No Way Jose in his sig before No Way Jose became a thing.* :wow


----------



## CJ

*May need to change his border color to match his new shade of green :benson
Doesn't own a rabbit (probably because he doesn't like to share his breakfast )
Will be shocked if MTG ever overtakes his post count :rileylol*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably loved the Leanna Decker webm he just received from yours truly. :wink2:
Was the WWE to my TNA when it came to making gifs in the gif thread. :frown2:
Got a rant made on him by a geek due to his non stop negs. :rileylel*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is currently the silver medalist of the thread.
- Likely a fan of story heavy games.
- Knows the new Darren Young shtick is going nowhere.


----------



## CJ

*Probably too nice to ever be the subject of a rant :bayley2
Refuses to join the border order & colored text crew :sadpanda
Wants to see Rollins v Styles :mark:
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should have been too nice of a guy to be the subject of a rant :no:
- Has a lovely new avi.
- Birthday is only 3 months away :dance


----------



## Trublez

*Liked AJ Styles' latest interview.
Probably among one of the youngest yet most mature posters on this board.
Doesn't hate Charlotte as much as CJ (or even at all considering she's listed in his sig).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has changed his border and sig text to match his post colour.
- Enjoys Telltale games.
- Is 4 years my elder.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to play MK with Soulless Senpai :becky
Hopes Bex is immune to the Dana head pat curse :fingerscrossed
Making good progress on the road to 5000 posts :yay*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Enjoying Jericho's current work.

Enjoys holding a grudge.

Has great taste in women.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May have rotating sigs
- New to the Chatbox crew
- A big fan of half the Bellas


----------



## Trublez

*New Day fan.
Nintendo fan.
Isn't currently schooling IIRC.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May be schooling
- Which would explain his recent hiatus
- Is back though


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has changed his sig
- His new sig is also rather cute.
- Still 2 posts away from the 400 mark.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just got online
- Hasn't changed their sig
- Is almost 2 years old


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is just over 3 years old, and has a great grasp of computing for someone of that age :clap
- Might have enjoyed New Day's time machine segment on RAW.
- His last wrestling section post was in a thread about Ryback.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a lot of favourites.

But Becky is number one.

Would probably start a fire to be as 100% straight fire as Becky is.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig now has Maryse
- Very level headed
- College graduate


----------



## Trublez

*Donkey Kong fan.
Subscribed to ↑↑ ↓↓
Knows none of those other Pokemon match up to Bulbasaur, Charmander or Squirtle.* unkout


----------



## CJ

*Trying to School MTG on Pokemon :tysonlol
Would probably kick Soulless Senpai's ass on MK :woah
Knows I'm trying to learn some new smilie codes :ford
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- There're actually smilie codes he dosen't know
- 10,330 posts
- Almost at 70,000 points


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has 3 decades pictured in his sig.
- Probably likes Renee Young's Twitter name.
- Doesn't have a border around his avi.


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't have a border either.

Probably aware that Renee's Twitter name was inspired by Austin (Xavier) on an episode of UpUpDownDown.

Isn't going to place Nia Jax in his sig amongst his favourites just because of one good match.*


----------



## CJ

*Wearing his cloak of invisibility :LIGHTS
Has probably completed every recent GTA game :EDWIN4
Pays the employees at TBZ in rabbit food :LOL*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow cloak wearer
- Has a new avy
- Is still 100% STRAIGHT FIRE


----------



## Trublez

*Would probably change his name to MTG if he ever went premium even though M_T_G would look better (lol not).

May also remember when Pokemon cards were all the rage.

Likely threatened by Chief at gunpoint to not make those 2 measly posts...*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 4th post on this page
- 1st on to post on this page
- Wont be the last


----------



## CJ

*Human clock :hmm:
Probably likes mathematics
Has been playing Pokemon for a long time*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is right about no.2
- Is right about no.3
- It's after 10pm where they are


----------



## CJ

*Very shy
Loves this thread
Knows everyone is waiting for him to make it to 400 posts :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't have the balls to send me anything beyond PG reps back in the day (2013 to early 2014). :lol

Was one of the first people to befriend me when I first joined. 

Just took a trip down memory lane.*


----------



## CJ

*Was in the red when I befriended him :rep
Used to love those Christy Hemme camera pans kada
Took my advice & changed up his border color :rileyclap*


----------



## Trublez

*Used to make those weekly TNA Impact WoW threads. :banderas

Would try his hardest to green rep me everytime Cat and Bullseye would neg me. roud

Knows I'm starting to tear up...I mean those were the days right?* :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His green is lighter than usual
- Maybe he drank the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles' science goo.
- Or he's going all neon on us.*


----------



## Trublez

*New avy.
Will mark out twice this year, once when Seth returns and the other when Carol returns.
Thinks Neville is trash.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always listens to his BFF's advice.
- Teasing Simon and others about a potential Carol comeback.
- Knows New Day have jumped the shark a little bit.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Goes hard, all day, all night

Knows the pop Enzo is gonna get when he comes back will be huge

Looks forward to the day Da Man returns :Cocky*


----------



## Kenny

- out of control
- hard to regulate 
- anything goes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still delivering with his sigs.
- Probably hates Alberto Moreno about now.
- Would love it if Styles somehow won on Sunday.


----------



## CJ

*Hoping the Becky/Dana feud isn't just a way to put Dana over :fingerscrossed
Would probably let Soulless Senpai beat him at MK :becky
Knows his avi would look better with a border :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has 325463 rep points right now. :sodone

Should link me to the Playboy shoot his avy is from (assuming Chelsie was starring in a shoot there anyway). :evil

Really seems to love my Rachel Riley smilies which is further proof that TBZ Productions produce well designed and quality products.* :brock4


----------



## CJ

*Needs to put TBZ productions to work on some Decker gifs/webms :benson
Low key watches every British soap :lol
Planning on bringing Carol back :bayley2
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows webms are the future.
Knows I'm not a fan of depressing British soaps.
Should know my sister was just telling me to watch something in Eastenders a second ago and I told her to fuck off.*


----------



## CJ

*Is as mean to his sister as he is to his BFF :sadpanda
Loves Chelsie webms :bayley2
Really needs to find some Shona footage for his avi :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks all those Leanna Decker webms I personally made him equate to me being mean. :WTF
Knows the lack of Shona footage is a disgrace. :no:
Makes at least one gif everyday.*


----------



## CJ

*Found a stash of Shona footage :bayley2
Has now got everyone at TBZ productions working on a new avi :yay
Knows that all his Riley smilies are different heights :nikki2
:rileylol :rileylel :finger
*


----------



## Trublez

*Will probably take off his invisibility cloak in another week or two.
GTA SA fan.
And nope, these are the Riley smilies I created:* :rileylel :rileyclap :finger


----------



## CJ

*Probably still annoyed that last Riley smilie never got added :no:
Doesn't obey the traffic laws in GTA :bayley2
Likes webms https://zippy.gfycat.com/ImprobableAromaticBubblefish.webm
*


----------



## Trublez

*My BFF. 0
Probably wishes he could make a living just doing GFX.
Bit his tongue in that "Charlotte will set new record" thread.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Big Dave calling Stephanie out on her shit is best for business.

Prefered Nia Jax's last match over Joe vs EY.

Flying the green border flag.


----------



## Legion

Is a big fan of Maryse (who isn't? :grin2

Also loves Nikki Bella

Probably, like most of us, wants Rusev to win back his title


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has a great all time favourites list.










A gamer.


----------



## CJ

*Loves pink :bayley
Rotating sig :bayley2
Wants to get pinned by Maryse :Bayley
*


----------



## Gandhi

- Created this gif









- Also created this gif









- Basically creates the best gifs & smilies :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the best
- Should be on their best behavior
- Is close to being perma'd


----------



## Gandhi

- Is probably Congoid 
- Doesn't get into arguments
- Likes Wario


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Taught me a new word
- Stern towards AmbroseGirl
- Posts many threads in the Anything section


----------



## CJ

*One post away from proving me wrong








Expanding his vocabulary :Bayley
Wishes he could get rid of the underscores*


----------



## Kenny

- great guy
- huge becky mark
- might be lucky enough to not be watching this fa cup final


----------



## Trublez

*Abigail Ratchford fan.
George Costanza fan.
TNA fan (not referring to the wrestling company btw :evil).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a new avi lifted straight from Eastenders.
- Deservedly made the HOF ballot.
- Probably quite surprised by Nia's performance on the last NXT episode.


----------



## CJ

*Needs to make it to 5000 posts before MTG hits 400 :fingerscrossed
Just confirmed he watches Eastenders :WTF2
Top quality poster :bayley2
*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Charlotte to drop the title to that girl with the good hair.
Lives in the celeb thread.
Should know that Shona now wants to pursue a career in singing (she has a great voice tbh).* :woo


----------



## CJ

*Will be listening to Shona in the car instead of Little Mix :rileylol
Changed his avi twice in less than 24 hours :WTF2
Knows Becky should be the one setting records, not Charlotte :becky
*


----------



## Trublez

*Listens to Little Mix, just like Ambrose Girl. :rileyclap

Should know I'm going to pull a "Legit BOSS" and constantly alternate between 2 or 3 avatars for now.

Used to be a huge Ivelisse mark. :no:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Having a back and forwards with CJ
- Has CJ in their corner
- Would go on a roadtrip with CJ


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Needs to take that one last step :fingerscrossed
- Has probably mastered the trombone by now.
- Has definitely caught them all.


----------



## CJ

*Interested to find out what Alicia Fox & Melina think of SCSA interviewing Cameron :rileylol
Shocked about Cody Rhodes asking for his release
Would go paddle boarding with Bex :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 10,355 posts
- So close to 70,000 points
- Could be here right now


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Ash should be like 30 years old by now. :rileylol
May or may not have liked Team Rocket's serious demeanour in the first half of the Black & series.
His post count right now (399) is the same as Mark Henry's billed weight.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Fellow Manchester United supporter (Y)
- Likes Jessica Nigri breasts 
- However prefers Alexa Bliss's arse


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*In a major feud with LM2.
A Major Player in the Rants section.
Has been here for almost 4 years.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Wants Londrick to return to WWE.

Big Charlotte fan and knows she gets a lot of unwarranted hate.

Probably enjoying seeing Dana get called up.


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to make his text bold so it'd be easier to read. :serious:
Likes sticking up for people who get shitted on.
Rotating sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Likes bright green :Bayley
Probably wishes he was good at Pokemon like MTG 
Wants Shona to put on a private performance for him :rileyclap
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would probably weep if Becky got gum stuck in her hair and had to shave it off.

Would gladly help Santana Garrett pick out her wrestling outfits.

And would then creates gifs of it.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows WWE should sign Santana :benson
Listened to Trublez's advice :bayley2
Glad Maryse is back :yay
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has three awesome women's wrestlers in his sig :clap
- Probably lol'd at Becky's 'playtime' punfest on Twitter.
- Pretty shocked about Cody being on his way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Hasn't reached High Chief status yet.

Probably enjoying a few of the recent call ups from NXT.

And might even have high hopes for Brays return.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has Nikki looking quite fine in his profile graphics.
- Hoping like many for a Rusev title win tonight.
- As well as another Miz retention.


----------



## Kenny

- might not like beckys current booking
- might hate charlotte
- might watch extreme rules


----------



## Chrome

TITS 
Wants it all
Seinfeld fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might enjoy watching Charlotte tapping out.
- Certified rep whore.
- Knows a face Seth v a heel Reigns needs to happen.


----------



## CJ

*Named after an internet browser :hmm:
Feet enthusiast
May or may not have made that Costanza smilie

Chief

Ninja'd a fellow member of the mob








Loves Becky Balboa








Counting down the days to Euro 2016
*


----------



## Kenny

- might like whatculture wrestling
- huge becky mark
- hopes i dont get ninjad like him


----------



## Oneiros

CJ:

- European, like a good chunk of the mob
- About to complete 5 years on WF
- Has a great taste in women wrestlers

Kenny:

- Ninja'd me :no:
- Is hoping Rusev crushes Kalisto
- Is excited for the IC Title match


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd by King Kenny
Probably supports FC Porto
Loves Becky smilies :becky*


----------



## Chrome

Makes Becky smiles :becky
Hopes Becky never has a bad hair day
Is at Norn Iron atm


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of Super Mario RPG :bayley2
Feet enthusiast
Not a fan of other browsers :lol
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows too much about everyone.

Loves that orange text.

Always plays with matches, but cant start a fire without Becky.*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Miz and Owens to form a tag team.
Has a pink border to go along with the pink text.
Probably has a huge collection of Maryse and Nikki gifs saved onto his computer.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Brings the green to our rainbow of text.

Watches East Enders apparently.

No longer spreads the good word of Seleme.*


----------



## Trublez

*Finally got in on the coloured text revolution unlike certain people I'm not going to name. :side:
Hates how Miz is always made to look like a geek during his segments.
Should know that I don't watch Eastenders even though it has now become a running gag that I do.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wants everyone to have coloured text.

Is rightfully shocked that a referee may have injured Sasha.

Has big expecations for Austin Aries's heel run in NXT.*


----------



## CJ

*Just had some fish & chips :nice
Wants to see some Nikki/Maryse segments :nikki
Wants to see the All Blacks crush Ireland in November 
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Santana deserves to be signed into NXT at the very least.
- Almost at 70k points.
- All ground great dude. aige


----------



## CJ

*Needs to make 518 posts during ER to beat MTG :fingerscrossed
Would definitely go see a Becky Balboa movie :becky
Lives on the same island as @Trublez but actually lives closer to me :lol
*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*
Finds Charlotte a lesser of two evils between Natalya and Charlotte.

Would be mad to find Becky Lynch waking up with a bed head so the song wouldn't be accurate.

Liked The Becky Balboa Joke. :gaga1

*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a fine taste in talent.
- Will probably bash his head against a wall if Natalya wins tonight.
- Stole Samoa Joe's title at some point.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Happy birthday wisher
- CJ ninja'er
- Chronic awesome poster...er


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Proficient wordsmith.
- One of the biggest New Day fans on the site.
- One of the biggest post number teases on the site.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was probably sad to see Cody go, like I was
- It's after 7pm where they are
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Better at Pokemon than Trublez :rileyclap
Has been a Pokemon fan since the start
Likes world clock apps
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Blessed my rep page
- Blessed my point count
- Blessed the reps of many other posters


----------



## Trublez

*A receiver of rep but not a giver.
Wouldn't mind the regulars of this thread from 2013 making an appearance. :mark:
Knows the fact that Ash has yet to catch them all is quite pathetic. :rileylol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now posts in light green
- Their 3rd on this page
- New member of the invisible cloak group


----------



## CJ

*Keeps track of the time & the order in which people post :benson
Opened the spoiler :rileyclap
Very friendly person :bayley2
*


----------



## Trublez

*Smilie maker.
Made a Shona smilie I didn't save. 
Needs to look at Carol's eyes in my profile pic (I was messing around in Photoshop lol) Ah, what the hell. Here's the giant sized version:*







:lmao


----------



## CJ

*Made me a Carol pic








Gave his profile pic green eyes :mckinney
Didn't save my Shona smilies :sadpanda





















*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I just saved them.
Needs to tell me what video that gif is from.
Wants to see VelVel in the WWE.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows it's from this 



Knows Velvet would make an awesome Valet








Keeps denying he watches Eastenders, but he isn't fooling anyone :rileylel*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know the only reason I'm repping Shona right now is because of how obsessed he is with Eastenders (remember when I said I was looking for a side chick?)

Added his 4 favourite female wrestlers in his sig (you know you want to put VelVel there).

Thinks repeating that I watch Eastenders over and over again will make it a reality.* :kobe9


----------



## CJ

*Has had the same quote in his sig for a very long time
Ashamed of the fact he never misses an episode of Eastenders :rileylol
Knows if WWE sign VelVel I'll add her name to my sig :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Secretly likes Velvet more than Becky.
Jealous of Sam Shaw for getting to make out with Brittany/Santana.
Will finally post his voice once he finally learns how to properly pronounce "disgusting". *:rileylol


----------



## CJ

*Has a problem with the way Becky pronounces disgusting








Probably has a waifu from every British soap :lol
Secretly owns a New Day unicorn headband :rileylel
*


----------



## Trublez

*Wouldn't dare wear his Lass Kicker shirts in public. :lmao
Thinks I watch DISCOOSTIN British soaps. :tripsscust
Needs to stop annoying his BFF*


----------



## CJ

*Glad The Man is back :Cocky
Knows wearing some of those Lynch shirts out in public where I live wouldn't be good for my physical well-being :lol
Claims not to watch any British soaps, but has the entire cast list of Eastenders memorized :nikki2
*


----------



## Kenny

- might know i'm going to watch extreme rules soon
- might know i already got spoiled about THE MAN returning but still :mark:
- becky balboa


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes Chicken Schitznels
- Prefers breasts over butts
- Misses Redead


----------



## Kenny

- redead 
- probably still partying over the fa cup win
- might be celebrating lvg out day upcoming


----------



## CJ

*Boobs :mckinney
Has been here for nearly 12 years :bayley2
Wants it all
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was probably like this at the end of the Styles v Reigns match: :vincecry
- Then a minute later was like this: :fuckyeah
- Knows Becky's new hair shade is beautiful. :lenny


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

May have coincidentally posted 3 facts about himself there.

Might like Beckys hair too much.

Has a lot of favourites.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely thrilled that Miz and Rusev picked up Ws last night.
- Knows Maryse looked gorgeous last night too.
- Wasn't a big lover of how the women's title match played out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows that Reigns has improved.

Wants Kevin Owens to be booked like a jobber...err I mean win MITB.

May have winced at how brutal that Accolade on Kalisto was.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rotating avy
- Rotating sig
- Almost 2 years old


----------



## CJ

*Still hasn't made it to 400 posts
Very shy
Pokemon expert*


----------



## Gandhi

- Likes the Last Thing You've Eaten thread 
- Introduced me to the goddess Leanna Decker (bless you)
- Posted 36 Decker images in a row post wise (not complaining)


----------



## CJ

*Probably won't miss LVG
Rants veteran
Wants Natalya to fuck off :rileyclap
*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Charlotte aka to fuck off. :grin2:

Knows if Roman is going to take multiple chair shots, he shouldn't just get up and spear someone like nothing unless its to make him look really really strong :vince (WWE can fuck off with that shit unkout).

Knows TBZ Productions is good value for money. 0*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks people would pay for TBZ products








Knows someone is going to need a tank to beat Reigns :rusevcrush
One of the nicest posters on WF :bayley2
*


----------



## Trublez

*Would have loved to see Becky come out and beat the shit outta Dana when she came out in the Women's title match.

Buried TBZ Productions in one sentence (BFF my ass). :finger

Knows even if Reigns was thrown off of the top of Mount Everest, hit by a train, stabbed a couple dozen times with a machete, followed up by a botched Styles Clash onto a bed of nails, Reigns would still kick out at 2.* :rileylol :LOL :lmao


----------



## CJ

*Knows I was joking & I actually value the tireless work of TBZ Productions








Happy The Man is back :rollins
Knows Becky has been killing Dana on twitter :chlol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734585977679777793*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Dana is still awesome though. Or at least should know
Is hoping Becky steps back into the title picture soon and knows it would be great
Black border looking awesome*


----------



## CJ

*Still rocking the pink
Part of the no border order :sadpanda
Back from a hiatus :yay*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have missed yours truly and my pink flavor.. that sounded kind of dirty  
Wicked cool poster and person
Knows Becky continuing a feud with Dana is best for business as it gets her close to the belt again*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Agrees with me that the Ambrose vs Jericho Asylum match wasn't that bad
- Is in a Dana Brooke mood
- Spells Twitter the same Bully Ray did when he was in TNA :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Loves purple borders :hmm:
Eager to meet The Man :rollins
From the same country as EvaMaryse :bayley2*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would give all his hair to Becky if she asked for it.

Rocking an epic Aryn(?) avatar.

Seems to prefer womens wrestling over mens.*


----------



## Chrome

Would probably like to see Maryse back in the ring at some point
Using pink font atm
Probably didn't like Miz jobbing again last night


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably got excited when Charlotte took her shoes off last week.

Is a whore for rep apparently.

Is slacking off playing games instead of moderating things.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Prob wants to see Nikki return put Charlotte down just like I do
Colored text revolution
Would like KO to win the MITB
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes the pink.

went to parts unknown and left Virgil there.

has a special attraction to his sigs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in a pleasure dome.

Epic Leanna underboob.

No interest in the Shane/Foley podcast.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their text is quite hard to read
- Enjoys messing with font colors
- New to the crew of box chatting


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*
Shows off his preferred(?) characters in Smash Bros. in avatar.

Been Here For Over 3 Years.

Pokemon Starter Sig. :squirtle*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been here longer than I realized
- Extended their sig
- May speak with an accent


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still hasn't taken that one last step :no:
- Would like a piece of New Day's birthday cake.
- One of the icons of this thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Quickly becoming an icon himself
- Was so fast to post I thought he was ninja'd
- Avoided it...for now


----------



## CJ

*Loves dawn
Possible Becky Balboa fan








Always friendly :bayley2*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hasn't ninja'd anyone for a while now. :leo
- Savoured the 3 seconds of Becky from RAW :lol
- Will have enjoyed seeing DA MAN back on WWE TV.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy for Cesaro winning the qualifying MITB match
- Wasn't pleased that Roman defeated AJ Styles
- Fan of the Revival*


----------



## CJ

*Would probably like to hit RVD with a steel chair








Hasn't put any more wrestlers in the trash
10 year veteran of WF :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Invisible
- Saw a wild Becky
- Now has a black border


----------



## Dolorian

- Obviously made the grade
- Pokemon fan
- Made a thread wondering what happened to Brad Maddox


----------



## Trublez

*Older than me (I think).
Back from his hiatus probably because Seth Rollins returned. :lol
Probably knows Seth isn't beating Roman tho. *:no:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would let Shona sing to him every night.
- The 4 in his points is spoiling some very round numbers :no:
- Isn't a fan of words like disgusting being pronounced incorrectly :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably enjoyed Extreme Rules
- Probably enjoyed Raw last night
- Probably enjoyed Enzo's return


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Makes some very accurate assumptions.
- Intrigued to see who will challenge your WWE World Tag Team Champions next :bige :kofi :xavier
- Probably wants to know what the Vaudevillains will be getting up to as well.


----------



## Trublez

*Wanted Vaudevillians to win at ER.
Would probably agree that New Day/Enzo & Cass is the real money feud tho.
Will have more posts than me in a few weeks/months.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Expecting WWE to fuck up the brand split as per.
- Might enjoy limes, given the colour scheme.
- Doesn't actually dislike Drake all that much.


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Becky shouldn't be losing to the likes of Dana and Emma
- Has an epic amount of points to post ratio
- Fellow Rollins fan


----------



## Trublez

*Not a fan of Emma apparently.
Likes video games.
Would stop watching WWE if Seth got injured again.*


----------



## Dolorian

- New girl on avatar and sig apparently has displaced Carol Seleme?
- His profile has been taken over by CJ
- Is incorrect about the last point, even tho interest would definitely wane


----------



## CJ

*Rollinite :rollins
Sick of seeing Natalya v Charlotte
Back from a hiatus :bayley2
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has probably posted a lot of awesome babe picts on the celebrity thread that I have yet to check out
- Is on an never-ending war with Trublez
- Would love to see Styles vs Rollins


----------



## CJ

*Thinks me & my BFF are at war :nah
Came back because of The Man :rollins
Likes doom metal :Bayley
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- Which looks really awesome
- Given their talents, I assume they were the one that made it


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Has not yet joined the circle of colors

How can someone be FROM IT'S A NEW DAY, YES IT IS, that's a place? :aries2

Is probably going to get Pokemon Sun/Moon this year. (Y)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is not relatively new here
- Has some work to do
- Online gamer


----------



## Trublez

*Probably made his animated avy himself.
Needs to crossover to the other side and sit atop the throne of WF with us Premium Overlords. :drose
Finally has 400 posts.* :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is happy for me
- Is proud of me
- Is still way ahead of me


----------



## Trublez

*Made his post literally a minute after mine.
Huge Nintendo fan.
Might like the WWE2K games (or might think they're complete garbage like myself).*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves neon green.
• Loves something else.








• Happy that Make the Grade has 400 posts.


----------



## CJ

*Probably made his sig :nice
Frodo fan
Member of the Mob :becky







*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Used to never change his avatar.
• Changes his avatar damn near every other day now.
• Watches LU, and I didn't know it.


----------



## CJ

*May have noticed I changed it at least 4 times today already 
Haven't really seen him around in a while
Seems to have made quite a few sigs for people :bayley2*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*
Is probably excited for Persona 5.
Likes Lord of the Rings, particularly Fellowship of the Ring
Still likes Dolph Ziggler in 2016 and holds on strong when most people have gotten on an opposing bandwagon. roud

NINJA'D. 




A top draw of this thread still in 2016.

Has three Becky pictures/gifs in his signature.

Is excited Seff is back.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Very intelligent poster.
- Ready, Willing and Gable.
- Hates white ropes.


----------



## CJ

*Has a Bexcellent new avi








Shuns colored text :sadpanda
Consistently makes some of the best posts on WF*


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Lasskicker
- Seems to follow a pattern of using only to images/smileys on his posts on this thread
- Has a cool avatar


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Returned to the forum after a hiatus.
- Someone that i remember from my first couple of months on here as being a great poster :clap
- Evidently has an excellent taste in talent :becky :rollins


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I constantly confuse them with another poster
- They have a new avy
- Has no kids


----------



## Trublez

*Has a lot more points than posts.

Probably happy like I am that Xavier has finally been allowed to showcase more of his in ring skill lately.

Makes his own avatars but always has a pre-made sig.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has reverted back to his old avi.
- Would skim through soaps just to watch Shona scenes.
- Knows Cameron is deluded as hell.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I don't watch any soaps including Eastenders period, not even for Shona scenes. :draper2
Should know that singing Shona was actually the avy I used first (only for a few hours tho).
Knows the brand split idea will fail and will probably be dropped by 2018.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A jolly green giant
A jolly good poster
Spreads joy to this thread as well as our User CP*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

likes Dana.

would drink from her brook.

Mastah of da twitah.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig is no longer a gif
- May have rotating avys
- Moved to a new location


----------



## CJ

*Finally made it to 400 posts :yay
Likes feel good stories in the Anything section :Bayley
Loves this thread
*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves the food thread.
Joined on the same month as my older brother's birthday.
Was apparently this tough guy during his school years.* :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Colored in neon green
- His favorite Powerpuff Girl is Buttercup 
- He'd probably return Carol Seleme soon*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Has added Ted DiBiase to his favourites list.

Knows Neville belongs in the trash.

Has posts worth reading.


----------



## Chrome

Gonna have his Cena markdom tested when he inevitably goes over Rusev for the US title
Dat Nikki ass
Graduated at Fearless U


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might be a Nattie fan for providing that Charlotte feet gif.

Lives in the booster tower.

Takes his time, never in a rush.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- His avys are such a tease
- His sigs are borderline NSFW
- All around good poster


----------



## Trublez

*New Day fan.
Might prefer them as heels or maybe not.
The day he gets angry is the day this world ends.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A younger sibling
- I think they're older than I
- Tough guy


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*
Only at 400 posts.

Has a "Won't Be Missed" Reputation moniker which is a complete sham!

Wants New Day to become the longest reigning Tag Team Champions.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has one of the longest reigning tag team champs in their sig
- A champion
- A fan of Charlotte


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Made 400 posts :mark: :mark: :mark:
- Has probably played all the Pokemon games
- As well as all the Nintendo games.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His avatar is amazing
- Since I haven't watched WWE for awhile (not because I'm hating it but busy as hell), where is this from?
- Wants Nakamura to win the WWE Championship someday.*


----------



## Trublez

*Has been on this forum for a dang long time.
Doesn't have Cena in the trash for whatever reason.
Will scream like a little school girl when Carol Seleme returns by taking out Shona from behind with a steel chair. *


----------



## CJ

*Folk metal fan
Has a trash can full of wrestlers he hates
Big fan of Anna Murphy

Trublez

Ninja'd his BFF :nikki2
Not a fan of Carol's natural eye color :hmm:
Keeps teasing bringing Carol back*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd someone earlier
- Then was ninja'd himself
- Added names to their sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Visits Dr. Mario for a regular checkup.
- As well as to get the bruises from DK's barrels seen to.
- Also keeps himself flexible by doing some Wii yoga.


----------



## Trublez

*Offline right now.
Is never up posting on here late at night.
Knows Big Cass is atrocious on the mic.*


----------



## CJ

*Has everyone at TBZ working on coloured contacts for Carol :clap
Would like to play GTA with Drake, Skyy John & Soulless Senpai :becky
Keeps switching his avi :hmm
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I wish that I could have a rotating avy (why doesn't this site allow it?)
Should know I'm just trying to refresh some of the Photoshop knowledge I once had in 2015.
Will love to see this entrance in a WWE ring.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows that's the GOAT entrance








Wants a rotating avi like SHIV or MTG :hmm:
Needs to use his newly reacquired GFX knowledge to make me a Norn Iron sig for Euro 2016 :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I meant a rotating avy using Sign Avatar.
Still a massive Velvet Sky fan deep down.
Knows I don't mingle in GFX (if you need to change someone's eye colour in a pic, I'm your guy tho :lol).*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I know what he meant but I was just being a smart ass :rileylol
Won't make his BFF a sig :sadpanda
Loves horror movies :ghost
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Smart ass Irish Man
Smart poster and person
Marks for Ivelisse :fuckyeah*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm Irish :nah
Loves all things pink :hmm
WF's biggest Kimber Lee fan :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Often gets his nationality mistaken :no:
- Has another bexcellent avi on display :becky
- Would ride on Cap'n Beck Sparrow's ship.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Huge fan of NXT like everyone else who loves wrestling
Knows Vaudevillians do not deserve to get lost in the shuffle and if Vince can go for New Day he should go for Vaudes as well
Fantastic poster*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't have a pink border :hmm:
Eats, sleeps & breathes all things Final Fantasy
May or may not favor the brand split*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves his orange.
Knows Becky jobbing to Dana CLEAN was stupid as hell.
Wants the Dudley Boyz to once again have a valet and her name isn't Stacy...*


----------



## CJ

*Knows about my love for Club Orange








Knows the ring entrances would be epic :mark:
Has a shit ton of visitor messages from me *


----------



## Trublez

*Knows that together, our conversation window is up to 30 pages long. :lol
Will definitely also enjoy this match.
Was like this after watching the whole BP entrance compilation video. :rileylol :rileylol :rileylol
*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*
Probably has turned THIS into the new equivalent to a conversation window between him and CJ.

Is rocking the Neon Green.

CJ's greatest rival on the 3 things above poster thread.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of London and Spanky
Knows brand split = perfect time to kill off white ropes
Would be the happiest camper in Camp WWE if red and blue ropes for both respective brands becomes a thing again*


----------



## Trublez

*Watches Veda Scott in ROH.
Video game fanatic.
Knows I only know Kimber Lee from that reckless powerbomb spot given to her by some dickhead.*:no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows that man deserves to be shot in the dick
Should check out Kimber Lee vs Heidi Lovelace from CHIKARA Secret of The Ooze or any of her other work in CHIKARA/SHIMMER/SHINE
Might also like this short doc 



*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fan of Kimber Lee.

fellow fan of Chikara.:mark:

wants Archibald Peck to time travel and prevent the rise of


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is the most fantastic gentleman since Jervis Cottonbelly
Knows I wanna order a Hallowicked and/or Ice Creams mask soon
Also knows how epic Kimber Lee's rematch with Wicked will be*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sexy in pink
- Who's this that you have in your signature?
- Knows that pink is the manliest color.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow metalhead
- Blind Guardian is his favorite band ever
- It is nice to see him around


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Does not need a sig
Gamer
My first time posting under them in a long time because I have been gone*


----------



## Dolorian

- Jaw probably dropped after seeing the Regalia fly on the FFXV trailer
- Definitely has the FFXV deluxe edition preordered (I know I have)
- Also first time posting under them in a long time because i Have been gone


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Long time no see :mark:
- Hopefully, he's enjoying the music that I share
- Another metalhead \m/*


----------



## Trublez

*Finally threw Cena in the trash. :sodone
Wonder how he feels about Roman's superman booking tho. :hmm:
Happy to be reunited with Dolorian, his Bloodborne and metal loving friend.*


----------



## Kenny

- like the colour green
- sends me great rep (Y)
- cool dude


----------



## Dolorian

- Likely became a premium member because he wants it all
- Is doing very well on his Masters of Social Work
- Has been wrecking havok on the boards for over a decade


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Charlotte turning on Ric was for the best.

Doesn't like WWE creative, but then again who does?

Knows that Roman gets too much hate.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see Miz win another World title
Recently ate a mandarin :hmm:
Can't wait to see Nikki again :nikki
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably only ever eats oranges, or food he's painted orange.

Has fantastic taste in women.

Knows WWE should sign Santana Garrett*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably worried that Charlotte may break Nicky's record for the longest title reign.
- Is happy that Rusev won the title and is basically crushing things again
- Knows that getting pinned by Maryse is good for one's health


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Made Scott Steiner tap.

Has been posting a lot lately.

Insulted monkeys ever by suggesting WWE creative are monkeys.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Posts logical stuff to read
- Text barely visible
- He'd probably insult you without knowing what he wrote.*


----------



## Trublez

*His text is very visible. 
Probably watched some documentaries about Kepler.
Loves The Undertaker.*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't watched WWE live in years :JLC3
Pays the workers at TBZ with monopoly money :jericho2
Honing his PS skillz :bayley2
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has added Bayley to his sig :Bayley
- Knows the WWE needs to stick with just one world title.
- Hopes the brand split does right by Bex and the other misused stars


----------



## CJ

*Knows the GAWA have adopted a new song http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36378903 :rileylol
Not a fan of having 2 world titles :mckinney
Interested to see what's behind the WWE hatch :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Still has more points than I have rep.
Now knows that I'm not an invisible coward anymore. :rileylol

Secretly wants to see Becky get boobplexed by Joey Ryan like Ivelisse did. :done*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks people who use invisible mode are cowering in the shadows :nah
Doesn't give a shit what's behind that lame WWE hatch :rileyclap
Once made me an Ivelisse boobplex gif *


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Boobplex City needs to be a thing. :cena5
Once made me a Carol Seleme Christmas sig.
Will one day make me a sig of "the big 3" (Carol Seleme, Shona McGarty & Jackie Guerrido).* :mark:


----------



## CJ

*Knows if Joey Ryan took Bex to boobplex city she'd probably take his arm :becky
Took off his invisible cloak & threw it in Simon's trash can :rileylel
Will probably freak the fuck out when New Day split up :Oooh 
*


----------



## Trublez

*Always berates me whenever I have a non animated avy but now look at things...
Loves the Lass Kicker.
Although Velvet Sky was his first true wrestling love (at least when I first joined).*


----------



## CJ

*Wants his BFF to have an animated avi :harper
Used to have a sig that should have come with a seizure warning :lol
Probably owns a Jason mask as well as a New Day unicorn headband :rileylel*


----------



## Dolorian

- Recently blew pass 70,000 points!
- Seems like Leanna Decker is no longer his #1 
- Not sure how he feels about the brand split...probably cautiously optimistic


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't have a sig
- Feels MITB win is between Owens & Dean
- Close to 1400 posts*


----------



## CJ

*Didn't notice my user title :nikki2
Doesn't have a sig :hmm:
Used to post in the celeb thread

AG

Ninja'd me :sadpanda
Has temporarily ditched Dean for Seth :rollins
Will be attending SummerSlam :nice *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed by me :Cocky
- Should know I haven't ditched Dean, Seth just curbstomped him temporarily
- Becky with the good hair <3*


----------



## Trublez

*Almost ninja'd me. :rileyclap
Is now a Rollins Girl. :mark:
Has a thread made on her by some thirsty loser begging to date her.







*


----------



## Dolorian

- Actually ninja'd me!
- His match with CJ has yet to be booked
- Rocking that green font


----------



## Trublez

*Ninja edited his post.
Hates sigs. :lol
Might agree that the fact Sony are making a PS4.5 is absolutely bullshit.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to face the annoying Sarah Palin in an Asylum Match surrounded by wolves
Knows PS4.5 is a lame cash grab, I am a hardcore Sony fanboy but it is unnecessary bs
Infant Pup
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- K-pop fan
- Loves Asian music
- Great friend!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fantastic friend as well
Even if he put some good men in the ole dumpster
His secret identiy is either Simon the chipmunk or Duke Droese! *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got a new av made the same time as I did
- Has soooo many more posts than me
- Has almost as many posts as points*


----------



## Gandhi

- Is sensitive about her weight problem
- Going to Wrestlemaina 33
- Likes showing off her cleavage a lot


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Can't wait for June for 2 big international soccer championships: The Copa America and the Euro Cup :mark:
- Likes Manchester United
- A fan of Mourinho*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has John Cena in the trash 
- But would never put The Shield members in there (Y)
- Has changed his username for a second time since he went Premium, more than me lol*


----------



## Gandhi

- Claims a heel is an awful heel despite them being hated
- Doesn't understand the purpose of a heel
- Puts people on ignore the second they hurt her feelings


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't seem to get that I don't really care to read posts from somebody who constantly brings up my weight all the time
- Will likely think I'm being too "sensitive" posting this
- Seems to end up arguing with most of the women on WF :hmm:*


----------



## Gandhi

- Immediately put me on ignore the second I kept going _"no, I just think you're overweight"_ even before I mentioned how fat she was a lot and before I even started arguing with her at all

- This means, she is lying about only not wanting to read my posts because of me keeping up the comments on her weight, as she put me on ignore for even bringing it up almost only twice

- Hence, this is more evidence that she is sensitive about her weight because she knows she has a weight problem


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Whoa! Chill dude! You don't have to make a fit out of this.
- Likes to argue for no apparent reason
- And if you disagree about his points, he'd reply by saying "Blergh! You is dishonest, mate!"
- But what do I know... I'm just some chill out dude on WF >*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I ignore Gandhi for a reason lol
- Is right about himself being one of the most chilled out guys on WF
- Probably noticed I left him in the dust when it comes to post count, cos at one point we had the same amount *


----------



## 3ku1

- Is From NZ

- IS From NZ

- IS From NZ


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is From NZ too
- Is From NZ too
- Is From NZ too*


----------



## Chrome

Will enjoy my new sig
Has thrown a bunch of wrestlers he doesn't like in the trash :lol
All-time fave is the Undertaker


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Isn't allowed to put people on ignore cos he's a mod
- Has a new sig
- Is a rep whore*


----------



## Trublez

*Has an avy made for her by CJ.
Has a Summerslam/Raw/NXT gold package. :nice
Obviously over the moon that Rollins has returned. :Seth*


----------



## Dolorian

- Need to talk with CJ to book that Carol Seleme vs Leanna Decker mud fight
- Probably won't be happy with the brand split
- Wished THE MAN a happy birthday


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No sig
- Online
- Getting a push


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Pokemon fan
- Perhaps, has all the games
- And his goal is to Catch 'Em All!!!*


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably doesn't care that he has a weight problem
- Likes white knighting dishonest fat women
- Is probably afraid to start anything with anyone on WF


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, I have no problem with my weight... it's all in good health, sunshine 
- Besides, I do find women with some weight on pretty attractive... why should I complain 
- Likes to assume and judge on people thinking he knows them personally. >

Ghandi responds:

"BLURB!!! U B DISHONEZT BEKOZE I Z BLUND"

*


----------



## Gandhi

- Seems butthurt about the truths being presented to him
- Thinks I think I know you personally when I call you as you present yourself
- Likes fat girls apparently


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not fooled by SiMetal's tactics
- Seems to be against feminism and the SJW brigade
- Once said "Live as if you were to die tomorrow; learn as if you were to live forever."


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The band in my avatar is called Fate Gear. They're a new power metal band from Japan and bought their album.
- Got Ninja'd by the Truthsayer 
- Should invest his time and listen to some awesome Japanese metal bands.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likes many wrestlers, new and old.
- Has quite a few wrestlers in his trash
- Hopes that Taker isn't finished.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Enjoys the newer wrestlers
- And appreciates the old
- His points are really good and it's enjoyable to read.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is an awesome dude who does not give a fuck about trolls
Joined the year DX reformed the awful reincarnation albeit with a few good moments and matches especially later on
Has faced Taker in HIAC many times and respects him*


----------



## CJ

*Loves Kimber Lee
Has probably played pretty much every FF game ever :clap
Ditched the red for bright pink :hmm
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that pink is the manliest color.
- CJ fighting a chicken is awesome.
- Makes perfect sense.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a great knowledge of metal music.
- Likely looking forward to Nakamura v Aries
- Changed his sig in the last hour or so.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wasn't online earlier
- Is online now
- It's almost 5:30 where they are


----------



## Trublez

*Loves Pokemon.
Younger than me.
Joined 3 months before me.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't actually watch any soaps. :lol
- Casually waiting for Seth to be beaten by Roman. :no:
- Knows Aries is excellent on the mic


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Watches MNR
- Watches NXT
- Might not watch TNA


----------



## CJ

*Probably better at Pokemon than everyone itt :sadpanda
Regrets the underscores
Eager to find out which show New Day will be on :Oooh*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Regular in this thread
- Likes the bands that I post
- Joined in 2011*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Lives 490 light years away from the rest of us.
- Probably thrilled about Roman and Seth going at it.
- Not so thrilled with the fact that Baron is having his time wasted by Dolph.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thread regular
- Not a fan of Ziggler
- Is a fan of Cesaro


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- On the long, long road to 500 posts 
- When the world ends, you'll still find him in this thread.
- Approaching his 3 year anniversary :yay


----------



## CJ

*Chief of the Mob :becky
Interested to see what happens to the Women's roster after the brand split
Probably never thought he'd see Bex beating up a chicken :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't have much confidence in me
- Approaching their 5 year anniversary
- Has new gifs in their sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Amazing sig
Should know Gen 7 Starters are epic too
May or may not be getting Sun and Moon *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the nicest people on this board.
- Very much enjoys women's wrestling.
- Likely enjoying Miz's current run as IC champ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fellow Bliss supporter
Knows Bliss will be a future big player for the women's division on main roster
A GOAT poster*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a lovely sig.
- Would like Y2J to win MITB.
- Would like to see Billie Kay given more time to show what she can do (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows this would be a TakeOver worthy match








Also knows how shocking a Y2J MITB could be especially if he cashes in post-draft to become face of Smackdown as WHC and eventually put over someone bigtime for the belt
May agree we need 2 womens belts because if one person is champ and loses they usually go back to doing nothing for months to years
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has the Bullet Club Japan babe as an avy.
Knows that Peyton Royce and Billie Kay still being jobbers at this point in time is absolutely stupid. fpalm
Whored out on rep.* :bow


----------



## CJ

*Has his own production company :nice
Banks mark :sasha3
Knows Billie Kay & Peyton are mobbed up :becky







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Becky kicking a chicken's ass in his sig
- Really likes it when other female wrestlers rep Becky
- Made my current av :Seth*


----------



## Chrome

Marks for the whole Shield
Happy Rollins is back
Hopes Ambrose gets a world title run one day


----------



## Dolorian

- Karlie Kloss avatar (thumbs up!)
- Ambrose Girl approve of his post
- Posts some nice threats in the celeb thread


----------



## Chrome

Should know I hardly ever post in the celeb section
Recently came back after a long hiatus
One of the best 15'ers imo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*All about the feet.

Is a rep whore.

Red border.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Would probably love it if Nikki makes a surprise return while Cena is feuding with Miz and stops Maryse from meddling on the fight
- Uses a very light font color
- Is awlays fearless


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Likes to post pics of Anastasiya Scheglova.

Would enjoy Owens as Mr. MITB.

Might be a time traveler.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know Dolorian is a time traveler and I am also, my name is Jon Titor from 2036
Knows in 2036 Reigns is still WWE Champion
Knows Miz and Maryse vs Rusev and Lana would be epic*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has been a TNA for 12 years now.

Would face Virgil.

Probably appreciates my post's colour.*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants to get pinned by Maryse daily.
Recently became a Kevin Owens fan. :woo
But still thinks his basketball attire is a bit shit.* :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows NXT needs to give some more of the female talent a fair shot.
- Wants Balor/Joe to end ASAP.
- One of this thread's GOATs.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Was likely happy to see Becky on the ER preshow but annoyed she wasn't on the actual PPV
- Is glad Cesaro is in MITB?
- Will likely hit 5k posts sometime soon (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably marked like hell when Seth returned :Cocky
- Will mark even harder when the Shield inevitably reunites
- Has been lucky enough to meet 2/3 of them :clap


----------



## Gandhi

- Becky Lynch fan
- Asuka fan
- Bayley fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pulls no punches
- Their rep title is as true as the sky being blue
- Is no longer banned from Rants


----------



## Gandhi

- Major fan of Pokemon
- 99% of his posts are on this thread
- Only recently posted outside the sections which count posts


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Man U are where its at.
Sends awesome lesbian rep. :clap
Is always in some type of argument when I see his posts. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Never argues with anyone 0
Has filled my visitor wall with with TBZ Carol pics :rileyclap
Wouldn't want to meet Becky Balboa down a dark alley :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Orange border.
Likes Bayley more than Sasha Banks.
Wouldn't mind getting forcefully Lass Licked by Bex in a lonely, dark alley late at night.* :evil


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not a good guy, not a bad guy, a wolf. A baby wolf
Muscles make the incredible hulk green with envy
I assume is a fan of rap music
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is waiting for the next episode of the FFXV: Brotherhood anime
- Has probably played the Platinum demo and defeated the Iron Giant a hundred times
- Is rocking that purple font


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves green.

Not happy about the Gorilla being shot in the zoo.

Claims that you cant teach Invisibility.


Ninja'd.

@Luna Nox Fleuret

Lives the Straight Edge life.

Is a fellow Miz, Bellas and KO fan.

Also not happy about the Gorilla being shot.


Double Ninja'd.

@Dolorian

Has high hopes like many of us do for Baron Corbin.

Has amassed a lot of points quickly.

Didn't enjoy the Asylum match.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Got Ninja'd twice but still kicked out at two
- Also likes Corbin and is looking forward to him improving and getting noticed more by Vince/Triple H
- Misses Fearless Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is getting a push.










Joined just seven months ago.*


----------



## NakNak

- Miz fan, I salute you
- Takes storytelling and psychology very seriously in Wrestling (I agree with that)
- Great taste in women damn)


----------



## Trublez

*Someone I've never seen in this thread before.
Generally has the same wrestling opinions as me.
For a long while I had no idea who his username was referring to (I'm dense).*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has had that Drake quote in his sig for ages
- Has no location listed
- Deserves some rep from me, I'll do it in a bit!*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably wants Seth to reclaim his title at MiTB
- Definitely wants Ambrose to become Mr. MiTB
- Hopes this will finally lead to the shield triple threat


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is promising rep to people.

Would love a Shield reunion.

And still hasn't met Seth...



Ninaj'd me.

Made Scott Steiner tap.

Not using coloured text.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nice new Avy
Still too cool for sigs
I have to spread rep to rep them again

Ninjad me as expected and also got ninjad as well 
Knows Nikki must come back and have another title run
Knows Miz can be a great Smackdown WHC*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in an Empire.

Loves the Final Fantasy games.

Supports one of The Miz's favourite sports teams.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably enjoys blowing stuff up just for the heck of it on GTA V
- Likes Tool's music (woot!)
- Charlotte and Becky are definitely turned on by Nikki on that gif on his sig


----------



## Trublez

*Has sigs turned off (is missing out).
Loves video games.
Even AJ Styles debuting wasn't enough to get him watching WWE again although CrossFit Jesus' return was.* :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian

- Doesn't knows that I kept my sub to the network and watched all PPVs and kept up with RAW/SmackDown even while CrossFit Jesus' was away
- Has no favorite wrestling promotion
- Thinks I should not just get a sig but also turn on sigs


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is one of my friends on WF (Y)
- Should know I agree with Trublez that he's missing out not having sigs turned on :lol
- Is getting a push, rep wise*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Been awhile, I haven't named 3 things about Ambrose Girl but I could say that I missed it.
- She's probably looking forward going to Wrestlemania 33
- Is also thrilled about Roman Reigns/Seth Rollins feud*


----------



## Trublez

*Metal fan.
Really disappointed that none of us will ever visit Kepler in our lifetimes.
Got his sig nerfed. *


----------



## CJ

*Probably offline enjoying the sunny weather
Annoyed that Gorilla got shot
Wants Rollins to get his title back :rollins
*


----------



## Trublez

*The entrance in his avy was once in his sig.
Has made a few sig gifs from Vimeo videos in the past as well.
Condones the hurting of animals or at least when Becky does it.* :no:


----------



## CJ

*Very observant :lol
Likes to wear his New Day headband & pretend he's a unicorn :WTF2
Probably owns all the Friday the 13th movies
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hoping that Becky Balboa gets some time on RAW today. :becky
- Might well be singing Will Grigg's on fire quite a few times next month.
- Probably looking forward to Aries v Nakamura :mark:


----------



## Trublez

*Made his post about 30 minutes ago.
Plays a fair amount of video games.
Upset that Emma is injured.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might one day return to wolf form.
- Adds to the colourful nature of this thread.
- Recently made a slight adjustment to his profile picture.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would give the Cruiserweight belt to our boy Kalisto if it is brought back
Knows Harper should be pushed big one day
Is likley looking forward to AA vs Revival rematch*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't have a pink border on his avi :hmm:
Loves twittah
Making his way to 23000 posts :nice*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Excellent taste in talent.
- Has Becky's most intense entrance ever as an avi.
- May never look at chickens the same again.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy that Rollins is back
- You and I have the hots for Asuka
- We could both agree that Japanese chicks are hot.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that Kepler 186F was first inhabited by the Annunaki
- Seems to have discovered great Japanese metal recently
- Probably didn't enjoy Taker's match with Shane


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently changed their avi.
- Been a member for just over 6 months.
- Has high hopes for Baron Corbin.


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably didn't like Becky jobbing to Emma and Dana
- Is a lot younger than me
- Part of the Celtic Invasion


----------



## CJ

*Celeb thread poster :JLC3
Has sigs turned off :sadpanda
Made Steiner tap :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Still wearing his invisible cloak.
Lucky to have not got his sig nerfed yet.
Knows a load of people on this forum would turn on Becky if she was chasing a gorilla down.* :lmao


----------



## CJ

*Put invisible mode on again :rileyclap
Probably looking forward to cheering on England at Euro 2016
Still hasn't brought Carol back yet :WHYYY
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be disappointed that the one Newcastle player in the England squad has been axed.
- Won't be cheering on England either way :lol
- Probably quite skeptical about Becky's chances against Charlotte and Dana.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had things to do yesturday
- What with living across the pond and such
- May never change their sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know my sig changes in small ways every now and then 
- Made another post recently.
- His rep rating is a lie.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post on this page
- Will be missed if he goes
- Probably doesn't dislike anybody on the roster


----------



## Trublez

*Will be missed in this thread if he leaves.
Loves New Day.
Probably doesn't mind how New Day pathetically no sell beatdowns the week following by continuing to goof around.* :no:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rightfully annoyed at constant no selling in WWE.
- Was probably disgusted at the Reigns/Rollins segment on RAW.
- Likes to tease a Carol return every now and then.


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Becky is not flashy enough
- Likes The Last of Us (woot!)
- Fello Rollinite


----------



## Trublez

*Video game connoisseur.
Online right now.
Probably annoyed at Rollins' God awful and played out cowardly heel character.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not liking how Rollins is portrayed
- Could be here right now
- Such a tease


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows Oshawatt is my fav water starter of all time
Is a very nice person and has good taste in things
Might watch subscribe to alot of different Poketubers *


----------



## CJ

*Fast approaching 23k posts :nice
WF's biggest Kimber Lee fan
Has a Twittah machine :bayley2*


----------



## Ronzilla

1. Can subscribe to Luna's Twitah for free99 by clicking the link in the signature
2. Is a special attraction at Wrestlemania
3. Is friend of CJ


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that asking Steiner for wrestling advice is a bad idea
- Has a Jesus Quintana avatar
- That probably means he really likes The Big Lebowski


----------



## CJ

*Bloodborne fan 
18 WF friends :JLC3
Not a fan of sigs*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Becky loves fried chicken.
Lost over 1000 posts. 
Has a blue username once again.*


----------



## CJ

*Has a cloak of invisibility like Harry Potter :hmm
Reported Bex to the RSPCA for beating up a chicken :WTF2
Doesn't want to see Steph v Charlotte ever :bayley
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Stephanie winning the women's championship will set the division back a few years.
No longer invisible. :woo
Would play Kiss Chase with Becky.*


----------



## CJ

*Is visible once again :yay
Got his posts back :mckinney
Wants to see a Decker/Seleme mud wrestling match :nice*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would probably take a forearm from Bex.
- Might ponder the meaning of life if Steph faces Charlotte at Summerslam.
- Probably fuming that Seth's momentum is being stopped dead.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't seem that impressed with Cena's return
- That's something we have in common
- Afraid that Cena might bury AJ Styles.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Hopes that the rumors about Taker retiring aren't true
- Keeps the pedal to the METAL
- Writes Poetry and Lyrics


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a nice new avi.
- Is getting a push, unlike many WWE talent these days :lol
- Loves Game of Thrones.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post on this page
- Just noticed I said that already
- Smiling


----------



## CJ

*Wants to catch that gator from the anything section :lol
Has been on a posting spree since he hit 400 :surprise:
Has been a Pokemon fan since the start :bayley2*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has Mick Foley in their sig
- No longer invisible
- So they can be seen now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Currently offline or invisible.
- Rearrange their points total and you'd get a perfect sequence.
- Probably knows all of Steiner's suplexes by now.


----------



## CJ

*Has almost as many favorites in his sig as DMH used to have :lol
Dreading a Steph v Charlotte match
Making solid progress towards 5000 posts :clap*


----------



## Dolorian

- His first thread on this forum was about Chris Jericho
- Has no religious beliefs
- Probably is not happy with WWE turning Becky into Nat's sidekick


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has over 5,000 points
- Has over 1,000 posts
- online


----------



## Dolorian

- Was probably neg repped accidentaly by Trublez
- Is very shy
- Recently crossed the 400 posts mark


----------



## Gandhi

- House Of Cards fan
- Penny Dreadful fan
- Death Note fan


----------



## Dolorian

- Married Kasturba in 1883
- Once said "The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong"
- Soccer fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Used a thread cliche and named 3 things about the original Gandhi
- Calls football _"soccer"_, probably because they're American
- Thinks Frida Gustavsson is attractive


----------



## Dolorian

- Part of the "Asshole, Preachy" Vegans brigade
- Is a cat person
- Hates the Saudi government


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Having a back and forth with Gandhi
- Still no sig
- Less than a year old


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Played every Pokemon ever
- Increased his posts :clap:
- Donkey Kong fan*


----------



## Chrome

Listening to Straight Line Stitch atm
Been here over 10 years now
Is making a name for himself


----------



## Dolorian

- Consumes way too much battery on laptops
- Is still the best and most standards complaint browser
- Will probably reach version 50 by the end of the year


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post over 2 hours after I
- Made SCOTT STEINER tap
- Is into anime


----------



## Chrome

Pokemon fan
Way more points than posts
Animated gif of various video game characters for any avy


----------



## CJ

*Likes basketball & feet
Named after an internet browser :hmm
Has a red border :Bayley
*


----------



## manstis1804

Mostly Harmless

Longest Innings

Quad Kill


----------



## Dolorian

- Publicly shows his to-do list
- Has received nearly as many likes as he has given
- His profile page has had almost 50 visits


----------



## Aizen

*Likes Tori Black.

*Also enjoys listen a good Metal song.

*Took some time off from the forum.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Haven't seen him in this thread for a bit
- Has some people in his Visitor Messages saying he gives good rep
- Will eventually reach 1000 posts*


----------



## Gandhi

- Gets offended easily about her weight
- Probably doesn't like getting on cam
- Eats a lot of unhealthy shit


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Needs to shut the hell up about my weight now
- See above
- SEE ABOVE :deanfpalm*


----------



## Kenny

- should not worry about above, she looks fine (Y)
- loves her some AMBROSE
- may have not liked the "asylum" match lmao)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

King Avi.

King sig.

King Kenny.


----------



## Kenny

- has a glorious sig :done
- :yes
- SHIV


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants it all
- His boob gifs get more and more risque as time goes on 
- Should know I actually liked the asylum match lol, it was a bit silly but I had fun too :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Firm believer in the Shield.
- Is waiting to meet Crossfit Jesus himself.
- Almost at 20k points.


----------



## Kenny

- becky balboa
- might hate charlotte like me
- cesaro fan :mark:


----------



## Trublez

*White border.
Wants Charlotte to fuck off.
Basically has a naked woman with her nipples showing and all in his sig.* :lmao


----------



## CJ

*Approves of NSFW sigs :mckinney
Going to Brazil on holiday to try & pick up a Carol lookalike :rileylel
Probably only eats green m&m's :rileylol








*


----------



## Trublez

*A student.
Celebrating his 5th year anniversary on here.
Currently on the RSPCA's most wanted list.*


----------



## CJ

*A member of the colored text coalition :JLC3
Currently looking up cheap flights to Brazil :chlol
Probably has a collection of green GTA cars :lol
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has over 70,000 points.
Would turn on Becky the moment she goes back to being a brunette. :lmao
Knows the colour of my Huntley S on GTA V.* :rileylol


----------



## Dolorian

- Looks like he will take over Brazil soon
- Doesn't seems to be happy with Roman's current booking
- Likes GTAV, probably plays it online too


----------



## CJ

*Approaching 1500 posts :nice
Anastasiya Scheglova fan :mckinney
Currently playing through The Witcher III*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has past the 10,000 post mark
- Has past the 70,000 point mark
- Has past the most post ITT mark


----------



## Trublez

*Has a tiny post count.
Likes everyone on the current WWE roster.
Enjoys child friendly games.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Currently online.
- Pays TBZ Productions workers in gifs.
- Has 2 more friends than me on WF.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has friends
- One in common with me
- More uncommon


----------



## Dolorian

- Has an appointment with Dr. Mario
- Gotta catch em all
- Nintendo fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has jokes
- In place of a sig
- Post in other sections


----------



## CJ

*Has probably caught them all :thumbsup
Not a fan of underscores
Loves this thread
*


----------



## Aizen

*Strongly dislike Charlotte as much as I do dislike The Usos. 

*Celebrating 5 years in the forum. :hb

*Newcastle fan, :hmm:


----------



## Dolorian

- Has hunted 11 demons
- Recently resized a gif for THE SHIV
- Banderas is trying to take over his profile page


----------



## Trublez

*Lover of anime.
Has between 5000-7500 rep points.
Really, really, really, really wants to see a mud wrestling match between a certain Brazillian goddess and a certain busty redhead.* :hmm:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Called my post count tiny
- Into the color green
- No longer invisible


----------



## Dolorian

- Stays fit by playing Wii Fit
- His favorite Mario and Kong games are likely those of the SNES era
- Probably agrees that Super Metroid is one of the best games ever made


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still lurking this thread
- Has less than 200 posts ITT
- Doesn't mind


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Posting some more :mark:
- A good friend
- Still playing Pokemon games.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Beyond the Red Mirror is probably his favorite album of last year
- Has been headbanging on the forums for over a decade
- Makes his posts from Kepler 186F


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Spawned here on WF around Halloween of last year
Knows the English language made Steiner tap first
active poster
*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Looking forward to some good 'ol JRPGs later in the year
Named after a FFXV character
Cherry Blossoms


----------



## Dolorian

- Goldberg fan (woot)
- Is WCW 4-LIFE
- His first thread was about the Great American Bash '06


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Made the Big Booty Daddy tap out.
- Has had 254 profile visits.
- Has likely died many a time playing Dark Souls.


----------



## CJ

*Has a pretty nice sig :rileyclap
Actually has a picture of himself as his profile pic :bayley2
Doesn't want Enzo & Cass to split :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Dolorian

- Regular poster on the last thing you have eaten thread
- Sent some amazing Tori Black rep recently
- Can't wait for the Lasskicker to finally get a title shot


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might well be a fan of metal.
- Hoping that Crossfit Jesus can actually pull it off at MITB.
- Becoming a regular in this thread again :yay


----------



## CJ

*Would help Bex beat up a chicken :becky
Wants to meet Becky Balboa down a dark alley :rileyclap
Interested to see how far England go at the Euros (Y)*


----------



## Trublez

*Made his post 3 minutes ago.
Needs to stop glorifying the abuse of animals. :no:
Loves lass kickers.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- His country is taking a flammable object to the Euros to play up front :wtf
- Aficionado of shameless self promotion :rileylol
- Sneakily dropped in a border in my sig :side:

Trublez:

- Aficionado of shameless Ninja moves.
- Always there to name 3 things about his BFF. :lol
- Knows that Cass' singles praise is a tad undeserved.


----------



## Aizen

* Thinks Epico and Primo are essentially the Hispanic version of the Usos, (Y)


* May like to see Linkin Park working in a theme for Becky in the future.


* Part of the Lynch Mob and Blue Army.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has 32 pages of quotes on his profile
- Still has that confusing location listed 
- Like me, has received way more likes than he's given*


----------



## Dolorian

- Vince shall feel her wrath if Ambrose doesn't wins MiTB
- Definitely excited for the Seth vs Roman match
- Still trapped in the Asylum and has no intentions of getting out


----------



## CJ

*Tori black fan
Still hates sigs
Currently in the celeb thread :JLC3*


----------



## Trublez

*Constantly DM'ing Becky on Twitter. :rileyclap
Should know my Chrome browser has been hijacked by tons of adware. :no:
Misses Muhammed Ali. *


----------



## Gandhi

- Misses Mohammed Ali (as does 99.9% of the human population )
- Thinks Big Cass has horrible mic skills
- Doesn't think the Dudley Boys are interesting


----------



## Trublez

*Will also miss Muhammed Ali.
Most frequently posts in the Anything section.
May also think Rooney is a sack of shit.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Game, Triple Wolf*
*TBZ Productions can never be bought out
Knows the possibility of Velvet Sky in WWE is the only good point in Dudleys being back*


----------



## Dolorian

- Used a green font, perhaps indicating a heel turn and alliance with Trublez
- Is looking forward to E3 2016
- Is always a special attraction at Mania


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been more active lately
- Doesn't have an animated avy
- Lifetime premium member


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has been on a gigantic posting spree.
- Likely enjoyed Big E and Xavier playing Twister.
- Is happy that New Day are breaking records.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just got online
- I wonder what their user cp looks like
- Has a lot of rep


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that thanks to Trublez, my user CP is currently NSFW.
- Very chilled individual.
- Jiggles and puffs on a regular basis.


----------



## ST1TCH

Most likely a Becky Lynch fan
Most likely speaks with a silly accent
Has a username with a pun I just got right now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like Styles apparently
- Is almost 2 years old
- "Needs to make some friends" is their rep title


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- For most of the time, he's the first person I name 3 things about in the morning.
- Loves this thread
- Maybe he mentioned his favorite Pokemon but never gotten around to know it.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should check out some of the albums I've posted in the last album you listened to thread
- Quite likely listening to some metal at the moment
- Has yet to post picts from Kepler 186F


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made a thread in the WWE section
- Doesn't care for sigs
- First and last poster on previous page


----------



## Dolorian

- Pikachu is taking over their profile page
- Would be very upset if they split the New Day
- Is probably playing Pokemon at the moment


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is wrong on no.1
- Is right on no. 2
- Is close on no. 3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might ship Ash/Serena like I do
Knows Nintendo is taking over more and more 
Continues to climb up this thread*


----------



## Dolorian

- Waiting for SE to release the second episode of the FFXV anime
- Can't wait for Asuka to beat Nia
- Loves feet


----------



## Trublez

*
Luna Fox Fleuret

Knows Ash Ketchum should be a dad by now. :lmao
His sig appears as a broken image for me.
One of the veterans on this forum.

Dolorian 

Ninja'd me.
Loves video games.
Anime fan.*


----------



## Kenny

- sent me some amazing rep :sodone
- great guy
- likes green


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Is a connoisseur of boobies.

Would motorboat for food.

Wants it all.


----------



## Chrome

Just got a name change
Would love a Rusev vs Owens match
Wants a Nikki Bella Fearless University jacket


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I've been analyzing your signature and she seems overlong (anatomy-wise)
- Yet she has great feet
- You and I have that in common*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Likes feet.

Loves metal.

Hates that The Undertaker was once defeated by a powerslam.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had a name change
- Premium member
- Even more fearless


----------



## CJ

*Has been on a posting spree :WTF2
Has probably spent 1000's of hours playing Pokemon :bayley2
Likes being invisible*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might feel sorry for that chicken Becky is chasing seeing as its part ginger...

Would give all their points to Becky.

And would dress up as a chicken for Becky.*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't wait for Nikki to return.
Kicked the Eva Marie reference out of his username in favour for a Nikki one.
Knows Eva would be better suited for porn.* :mark:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Sends some very enjoyable rep.
- Knows that Summer is a good talent.
- Fellow liker of Elias Samson.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Ceasaro's career can change forever and he can get where he deserves to be by taking the MITB
Prob throws uppercuts at the air when he is alone
One of those who sees Harper's true potential
*


----------



## CJ

*Likes @Trublez making his cp NSFW :rileylel
Loves Becky with the good hair :becky
Knows Dana's voice is so shrill only dogs can understand it :becky

NLC

Is a super ninja :sadpanda
Would lay down for Kimber :done
Prince of Tenebrae*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

LNF:

- Not looking forward to Team Club Soda likely receiving a bunch of childish insults from Cena.
- One of the top posters in this thread.
- Laughs at the idea of a 'New Era' in WWE.

CJ:

- Ninja'd his fellow Mobster :no:
- Though the above points actually directly apply to him too
- Would probably love to have Ranallo call Becky's (eventual) title win. :becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Got ninja'd be a fellow ginger fan.

Leads a mob as its Chief.

Probably hoping KO wins MITB.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently became a KO fan.
- Sporadically uses different colours in this thread.
- Also recently had a name change.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might appreciate that magenta is an easier colour to read.

Also spells colour with a U.

Owns some of Beckys goggles.*


----------



## CJ

*Not a Lafferty fan








Has no confidence in England winning Euro 2016
Will one day get a pic with Bex :becky

Maryse

Used to grow his own food
From NZ
Loves :nikki*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Suffering a ninjaing spree at the moment.
- Has a Lafferty smiley at the ready. :WTF2
- Probably looking at the current women's feud all like :eyeroll2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is ready, willing and gable to bust out some Bexplexes.

Might still be playing Fallout.

Has a soft spot for Australian brunette hotties.*


----------



## CJ

*Hopes I get a chance to use my Lafferty smilie :fingerscrossed
Knows there's a bunch of ninja's about :side:
Knows BEx is the real Chief of the mob :becky

Maryse

Just ninja'd me again issed
Wants Maryse to lay on top of him
Ditched Eva*


----------



## Dolorian

- Needs to level up a bit to avoid getting ninja'd so often
- Sends awesome rep picts
- Has a badass Becky avatar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Keeps getting repeatedly Ninja'd.

Loves Decker.

Enjoys holding grudges but doesn't seem to have any.



Just ninja'd me possibly to avenge CJ.

Has made a lot of friends.

Knows Ana Cheri is a total megababe.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks that these people getting offended by everything need to GTFO
- Probably already saw Nikki's recent Instagram pict with the new title
- Is not right about my thoughts on Ana Cheri


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wasn't ninja'd
- Didn't comment on a ninja'ng
- online


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Avoided the mass ninja outbreak
- Has made it to 410 posts.
- Nearly 3 and a half years old.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big Pokemon fan.

Has some epic hopes for Adam Rose's non PG Party gimmick.

Happy for the New Day.



Is probably liked by Seabs.

Has been around since the dark ages.

Applauds Rusev.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys watching Ru-Ru Machka.
- Flaunts Nikki's accomplishments.
- Dropped me a friend request :awshucks


----------



## CJ

*Has some interesting Norn Iron spam on his wall :lol
Knows I'll probably get ninja'd again :maisie3
Hope the brand split benefits Bex :becky*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows all these ninja attacks are a result of him condoning animal abuse. :LOL
Follows Becky on Twitter.
Will get patted on the head constantly now for calling Dana's voice shrill.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows CJ deserves to get petted on the head for dissing Dana.

Knows the Big Cass love is absurd.

Appreciates Summer Rae's skills.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for fearless Nikki to return
- Probably watches Total Divas
- Has an epic number of points


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has had a username change (Y)
- Has gone back his Nikki sig
- Is on the Miz defense squad

Dolorian:

- Ninja'ed me








- Has 1500 posts now
- Has no idea what anybody's sigs look like*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Accepts Ambrose rep, but probably not Nikki rep...

Likes wearing short shorts.

Is also a big John Cena fan.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might well be a fan of Dana :larry
- Great poster.
- A mere point away from 24k.


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed Becky's recent live Q&A
- Working his way towards 5000 posts
- Loves videogames


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Makes lots of really great posts (Y)
- Likes Becky both with orange hair and brown hair
- Probably hopes Cesaro wins MITB?

Dolorian

- Ninja'ed me for the second time today
- Has been posting a lot more recently
- Is getting a push*


----------



## Gandhi

- Wants people to stop talking about her weight because she's sensitive about it
- Is a fan of the Shield member who was completely ruined and is now boring af
- Prefers VEGETABLES over yucky carcasses though unfortunately still eats carcasses


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is an awesome Kiwi.

Gets hit on a lot.

But her heart beats for Ambrose.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Ignores my post because he's salty I made him look horrible several times before
- Watches the WWE mostly for divas, more specifically a pretty ugly diva
- Has one of the worst tastes in women I've ever seen from dudes


----------



## Dolorian

- Is a preachy vegan
- Has 22 friends
- Seems to be against feminism


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't think there will be another MITB participant, and that WWE is changing things on the fly again.
- A very welcome return to the forum.
- Big Final Fantasy fan :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Quickly becoming a ninja themselves
- Enjoying a Monday afternoon
- We share similar views, he's just the smarter one


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Supporter of Pokemon since 1996
- He'd be buying Nintendo NX
- Perhaps, he played Bayonetta 2*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a great game in his sig :clap
- Always keeps his eye out for some new music.
- Stays largely true to metal though.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Played a game I never played
- Last post on previous page
- Posted in the WWE section earlier


----------



## Trublez

*Has been posting a lot outside of this thread recently.
Should know I actually preferred Medabots to Pokemon lol.
Might get upset at the result of this video.* :lol


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably enjoyed seeing Pika Pika get destroyed in that video
- The green of his fonts comes straight from green eyes Carol's picture on his profile
- Has been on a feud with CJ for over two years, yet no match has been set


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Prevented me from responding to Trublez
- Has over 6,000 points
- Has over 1,500 posts


----------



## Aizen

* Pokemon fan.

* Captain Nintendo.

* May be one of the most skillful players playing Nintendo games here in WF.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Named after a band.
- Recently changed his avatar.
- Has made 18 threads on WF.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @Demon Hunter

Loves Sydney Maler.

A regular poster on the Celebs section. 

Has an epic signature. 
@Chief of the Lynch Mob

Recently got ninja'ed by that poster. :no:

Still sporting the awesome avatar. :becky

Still has a lot of good taste in talent. *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got ninja'd :bayley2
- Has 4 GOAT women's wrestlers in their sig.
- Uses a different font to most in here.


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Lifetime Premium Member
- Is hoping they do something interesting tonight with Seth and Roman
- Is keeping the Lynch Mob troops organzied


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*-Also a Lifteime Premium Member.

-Has an amazing anime avatar. 

-Has been here since last October.*_


----------



## Aizen

*Needs to post more of Monica Alvarez, :cudi


*Probably knows that Buffy and Faith would be kicking ass in the wwe.


*Cool guy. (Y)


----------



## CJ

*Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Probably looking forward to Euro 2016
Supports the same football team as Rusev :rusevyes*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @Demon Hunter

Loves Monica Alvarez. 

Regular Celeb Section Poster.

Has an amazing signature.

@CJ;

Got ninja'd by him. :no:

Still sporting the goddess Becky Lynch signature. :becky

Loves Ivelisse Velez. :benson*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

Demon Hunter:

*- Hunts demons
- Makes rugs out of their skin
- And ornaments using their teeth
- You know why? Because...*

CJ:
*
- What the fuck? That was quick Ninja-ing
- Finds Becky Lynch hot in a chicken suit
- Probably, wouldn't mind if she turned up to be the Gobbledy Gooker*

BTheVampireSlayer:
*
- Another super Ninja!
- He wouldn't mind seeing Becky Lynch as the Gobbledy Gooker, as well.
- He'd love her even more if she's bathing in jello too*


----------



## Dolorian

- Got ninjaed to oblivion
- Probably listening to some metal now
- Misses Taker


----------



## Trublez

*Might be a Spiderman fan.
Likes video games soundtracks.
Has a been on here for a decade.

Ninja'd me.
Doesn't like sigs.
Had a typo in his username when he first joined.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Green Lantern fan?
- Hmmm... don't think so, Green Lantern kinda sucks
- Probably likes Spiderman, as well.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*
@Trublez

Recently changed his avatar which is hot. :banderas

Now typing in light green font. :benson

An amazing poster. ositivity

@SiMetal

Just ninja'd me too. :no:

Has a interest in video games. aige

Has amazing taste in woman in the Celeb's section. :book

*


----------



## CJ

*Knows the ninjas are out in force tonight :side:
Loves Ashley Benson :benson
Wishes they were still making Buffy & Angel*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably knows that Becky's accent may be holding her back
- Regular last thing you have eaten poster
- Has very low expectations for tonight's RAW


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Didn't ninja me today :lol
- Has made Scott Steiner tap
- Has almost exactly the same number of likes given as received*


----------



## Trublez

*Still hasn't met Seth.
Purple may be her favourite colour.
Probably doesn't mind how KO is made to look like Ambrose's bitch every week.*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to know how the fuck a ref managed to give Sasha a concussion :sasha3
Still hasn't brought Carol back :confused
Big fan of this thread :JLC3
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Becky, chickens, and Mick Foley.

• Will be upset if Becky doesn't stop being a sidekick.

• Will be even more upset if Becky loses to Dana Brooke.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Friend
- New sig
- New avy


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably owns every Nintendo game console ever made
- Is likely enjoying the feud between The New Day and The Club
- Should know that asking Steiner for advice is a bad idea


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Enjoys metal like I do
- Doesn't have sig already
- Yet, has a cool avatar*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a game in their sig I never played
- Is very into music
- No longer has his favorites in his sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has never played Kameo 
- Has played most other games though
- Might be concerned about New Day's chances at MITB.


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Becky and Nattie are taking the L at MITB.
The only NSFW rep he has received was from me apparently.
Still hasn't realised New Day are keeping the belts until Summerslam which will make them the longest reigning tag champs by then.* :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i am aware of the tag title situation, i'm just instilling doubt. :lol
- Isn't a big fan of Sami.
- Isn't impressed one bit by Rollins' return booking.


----------



## Trublez

*This is the latest into the night he has posted in this thread.
Saw my post on Sami. :lmao
Hasn't changed his sig in over 6 months (you have a longer attention span than me lol).* (Y)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't notice the sly text changes in signatures :side:
- Would have a triple threat with Carol and Shona.
- Would probably be a happy man if Cesaro ended up winning MITB. :cesaro


----------



## MOX

- likes men who have bigger tits than the women he fancies
- has probably never been arrested for indecently exposing himself to random large men, though possibly has been invited to private parties because of it
- appreciates a woman with small tits so long as she has LITERALLY OUTRAGEOUS hair


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Arya Stark fan
- Maisie Williams fan
- Watches Game of Thrones... in the bathroom*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made a reference to Wierd Al
- Also made a reference to NCS
- Has no idea who that is


----------



## Dolorian

- His avatar has 6 nintendo character
- Likely had dinner already
- Should share what he has learned from Steiner


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I don't learn and tell
- Is up late
- Can count


----------



## CJ

*Gets up every day at dawn :Oooh
Will most likely make it to 500 before the end of the year :bayley2
Probably won't watch any football this summer*


----------



## Trublez

*Has a lot of faith in MTG.
Laughed when TNA picked Lei'd fucking Tapa over Ivelisse. fpalm
On the road to 11,000 posts.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Light Green Power Ranger
- Probably doesn't like Power Rangers
- Three years in WF and ain't nothin' stoppin' him now*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I once owned that game
- Already knows I never opened it
- Likes it for the music


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Leaves games unopened :WTF2
- Just the 90 posts away from 500 :fingerscrossed
- I'd wager he likes Squirtle more than anyone else.


----------



## Chrome

Getting close to 5,0000 posts








Clean record
Looking forward to the NXT special tonight


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Put their comma in the wrong spot
- Is very hopeful for the Chief
- From the same state as CM Punk


----------



## CJ

*From the same country as CM Punk
Plays Pokemon 365 days a year :rileyclap
Keeps track of the time in multiple time zones (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is glad that Becky completely destroyed Dana on SmackDown
- Likes baked soda
- Probably looking forward to the Ambrose Asylum next week


----------



## Trublez

*Posted a Smackdown spoiler.
Happy that Seth didn't come back as a face.
Wants to see Styles/Rollins go at it 1 on 1 someday.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Disapproves of spoilers.
- The above statement is false, because nothing happens on there anyway :rileyclap
- One of the many video game lovers in this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Will defo hit 5000 before MTG hits 500 :benson
Not afraid to wear his Becky shirts in public :becky
Probably as surprised as I was by a certain lass kicking that happened on SD








*


----------



## Dolorian

*Chief of the Lynch Mob*...

- Celebrating the Lasskicker's victory
- One of the better posters around here
- Preparing the Lynch Mob to take on the Flair Army

*CJ*...

- Did the ninja thing (how heelish of him...)
- Also celebrating the Lasskicker's victory
- While Decker may not be on his avatar, she is still the GOAT for him.


----------



## CJ

*Huge Tori Black fan
Hates sigs :sadpanda
Spoiled SD for my BFF*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would engage in a triple threat with Becky and Leanna.
- May start religiously watching Smackdown now because Becky can actually win on there :lol
- Will probably watching The End tonight.


----------



## Trublez

*
Watches Tori Black on the Sex Factor every week. :rileylel
EY fan.
Deep down wouldn't care if Velvet Sky pinned Bex but would pretend to be outraged. :rileyclap

Ninja'd me.
Knows its my own fault though.
Probably has yet to neg anyone.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has my apologies for spoiling SD for him
- Would watch Carol Seleme on Sex Factor if she were there every week
- Is not happy with the current feuds


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got ninja'd, but the 3 things that he did post were probably still relatively accurate :lol
- Is hoping for a proper Seth face turn through some nice character development.
- Will be gravely disappointed when that doesn't happen. :sadpanda


----------



## Trublez

*Is a very active poster.
Knows the only person in recent times to receive some decent character development is his girl Bex.
Knows WWE botches EVERYTHING, even easy as fuck faceturns that 5 five year olds can write. :lol
*


----------



## Dolorian

- WWE will have to pull of some seriously epic stuff at MiTB to win him over
- Has strong doubts that WWE has the ability to do so
- Is CJ's BFF


----------



## Trublez

*Knows we're cool. 
Made Steiner tap but didn't think to videotape it. :WTF
Has one of the best usernames on here.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hasn't brought back Carol.

• Knows red and green clash, which mirrors his friendly feud with CJ. Although CJ uses orange now. Better change to blue. :hmm

• Low key likes soap operas.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Does Matt Hardy look like Cruella De Vil?
- Fan of Matt Hardy, I guess
- Or laughing at his absurd look?*


----------



## CJ

*Currently listening to the Kameo soundtrack :hmm
Still a sid fan
King of Kelper*


----------



## Dolorian

- New Decker avatar
- Probably would like to go to Kelper
- It is not clear where his alliances lie with respect to metal music


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a nice avatar.

• Makes astute observations.

• On my friends list.


----------



## CJ

*Low key TNA fan
Probably has a sword collection
Needs to make me a sig for Euro 2016 :benson
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nah! I'm listening to this... :Nah:
- Would probably want to listen to this album now.
- He's going to try pronouncing the band's name.*


----------



## Trublez

*From Northern Ireland.
Has a higher chance of meeting Leanna Decker than them reaching the finals of Euro 2016. :rileylol
Knows the same applies to England if we're being honest here. :shrug

Seth Rollins fan.
Loves Kepler.
Likes navy blue.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is happy that Cesaro is on the MiTB match
- Follow Rollins + Becky fan
- Rocking that green font


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rocking that lack of a sig
- I guess I should be asking them for advice
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Is better at Pokemon than Trublez :fact
Doesn't post much outside this thread
Probably owns a New Day unicorn headband :Oooh
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Belongs to the 10,000 posts club
- Posted an awesome new set of Decker
- Posts what he eats in the last thing you have eaten thread


----------



## CJ

*DDT'd some chicken tenders :nice
Wants to see Rusev crush Titus :rusevyes
Metalhead :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Most posts ITT
- Likes to use smileys
- Doesn't have much confidence in me


----------



## Mox Girl

*- It's always a New Day for him
- Will likely be playing Pokemon Sun & Moon
- Joined the year before me*


----------



## Trublez

*Diluting my excitement of a potential Shield reunion with all her sigs of them. :lol
Loves Tumblr, only for the gifs I'm guessing.
Hates when people assume she wants Renee's head on a platter just because she loves Dean.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Left me a beautiful lady in my user cp
- Didn't leave her name
- *Hint* *Hint*


----------



## Aizen

* Intrigued by the girl Trublez left in his cp. 

* He may still be wondering what's her name. 

* Will probably have to wait for another New Day to find out.


----------



## Dolorian

- HollywoodNightmare has been attacking relentlessly his profile page
- Has no about tab on his profile
- Has an impressive post/points ratio


----------



## Aizen

* Post solid music in the 'Last album you listened thread' like Behemoth. (Y)

* Rachel Cook with an Ice Cream.

* Celeb-thread regular.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows of threads where others frequent
- May have a nice sig. I can't see it
- has been here for a while


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Apparently turned sigs off now?
- I was gonna say about his Pokemon sig that I just noticed that Totodile is hiding the Pokeballs :lol
- Still has under 500 posts*


----------



## CJ

*Still hasn't met The Man :rollins
Currently trapped in the Ambrose Asylum :ambrose
Is not one of those rabid Shield fangirls :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a black and white Decker avatar with lens flares.

• Wants Becky to handle _his_ chicken. :meowth

• Only has four names in his sig now.


----------



## CJ

*Refuses to make me a sig :sadpanda
Ditched the Matt Hardy avi :hmm
Fan of multiple borders :JLC3*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know I don't need a Matt avatar after I made this baby :madhardy.

• Wants a sig.

• Ditched having a border.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Calls people spoony bards
- Is one post away from 7600
- Has a very simple sig*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is VERY excited for the Ambrose Asylum next week
- Regular poster in the last thing you have eaten thread
- Rocking that purple font


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Semi-regular in this thread
- Is always online
- Rising in the ranks


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- A fellow non coloured poster :dance
- Huge Nintendo fan.
- Hard to dislike.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Him having enemies is also hard to fathom
- May or may not be into Nintendo himself
- Online


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Dr. Mario
- Watches Anime, perhaps
- Fan of Pikachu*


----------



## Dolorian

- Need to post some of the metal bands he has discovered in Kepler 186F
- Probably wasn't happy with the Taker vs Shane match
- Loves female feet


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Third post on this page
- Active in other sections
- Fan of anime


----------



## TheGimmickKiller

1. Nintendo fan.
2. New Day mark (same.)
3. Has a rad avatar.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He kills gimmicks
- It's his gimmick
- Stacy Keibler fan :nice:*


----------



## Trublez

*Someone I've seen around but not in this thread before.
Probably tired of the Ziggler/Corbin feud.
Enjoys a whole range of wrestlers as shown in his sig.

Ninja'd me.
Metalhead.
Doesn't watch NXT?*


----------



## CJ

*One of the best people on WF :fact
Wants to see Shona & Carol in a mud wrestling match :rileylel
Low key watches every British soap :rileyclap
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The gif master
- And does his own gifs too
- His avatar looks great.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Loves power metal
- Blind Guardian is his favorite band
- Probably enjoyed that Iron Maiden song I put on his profile


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Watches NXT
- Watches MNR
- May watch the PPVs


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Watches NXT
> - Watches MNR
> - May watch the PPVs



- Makes the grade.
- Has played some games.
- Wouldn't dare be sour.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a previous version
- Daniel Bryan fan
- Thier profile has has 155 visits


----------



## CJ

*21 WF friends :JLC3
Big admirer of Rachel Cook :Bayley
Happy Asuka retained*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That Bailey gif could last forever
- AJ Styles fan
- Might've watched some UpUpDownDown videos featuring Becky*


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows When Sorrow Sang by heart
- Doesn't seems to be posting on other threads recently
- I likely wondering what Taker will do next


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't been here long
- Reminds me of me
- Chief junior


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May be excited for E3
Always has good things to say
Might have watched Xavier Woods on IGN Anime Club*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a nice new avatar
- Should know that episode two of the FFXV anime will air next week
- Is excited for E3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fan of Final Fantasy
- A fan of WWE
- Now a fan of this thread


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Definitely a fan of this thread
- Wants to make the grade
- Might he update his sig when the new Pokemon games come out? :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still believes in the Shield.

• Likes showing off her cleavage.

• Has seen Bill the Pony in the flesh.


----------



## Kenny

- tnabox
- plays mafia
- may watch MITB


----------



## CJ

*King of Oz
A legend in these parts :bayley2
Probably won't be throwing any shrimps on the barbie for a while :sadpanda*


----------



## Trublez

*Now has a Euro 2016 sig. :rileyclap
Will be watching N. Ireland vs Poland.
Has a new Decker avy.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be getting football fever over the next few weeks.
- A lynchpin of this thread.
- Probably keeps an eye on the yearly Soap awards to see if Shona's present anywhere.


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to England crushing Russia tomorrow :rusevyes
Looking forward to Bex picking up more victories :becky
Still refuses to put his leadership of the mob to a vote :no:
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes soccer :Applause:
- His other favorite color is green
- That's why Trublez is his BFF*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- May or may not have attempted a smiley there.
- Has a GOAT band name in his sig.
- That band happens to be from Belarus.


----------



## CJ

*Probably watching France v Romania
Probably has his house covered in St George's flags :rileyclap
Awesome poster :bayley2
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has changed his sig for the Euros :yay
- Knows Lewandowski has no chance against Jonny Evans :rileylel
- Has a lovely new Decker avi.


----------



## Chrome

Linkin Park fan (Y)
Plays Fifa
Should give LU a shot if he hasn't already


----------



## Trublez

*Was the one that started the whole BFF thing with me and CJ.
Got his current Karlie Kloss sig from The Tonight Show.
Someone I haven't interacted with in ages.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*



1499 posts in this thread
Might play GTA. (Should know Vice City was awesome on PS2 and that is the only one I ever have touched)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Red text samurai.

has been to Vice City.

happy ASUKA defeated Nia.


----------



## Dolorian

- Can ninja people while weight lifting
- Posts some good babes in the celebs thread
- Probably has the highest amount of points in the forum


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Uncle SHIV is a godly ninja with an ungodly amount of rep 
Knows I am praying for TEKKEN 7 at E3
Also now knows that after FF12 HD I hope we get Lightning Collection on PS4*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is tired of the Roman's reign of bore
- Is hyped for FFXV, FFVII Remake and FFXII HD like me
- Will watch E3's livestream


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's going to be right if he'd mention that I'm listening to metal right now
- Perhaps, likes Black Metal
- Likes Dark Music*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is probably still listening to Metal

Is friendly.

Might be lonely on Kepler 186F*


----------



## Gandhi

- Has a HORRIBLE taste in wrestlers
- Has an obnoxious signature
- Has an obnoxious avatar


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes soccer.

• Proud vegan.

• Enjoys being vexatious towards some other posters he dislikes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Doesn't like modern video games.

Didn't like the GOT finale.

Is probably liked by Seabs.*


----------



## CJ

*Loves pink
Getting close to 5000 posts
Wants to see Nikki back in action :nikki
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Loves them redheads
- Wants Paige back
- Cool new Decker avi


----------



## Vox Machina

• Fellow Final Fantasy fanatic.

• Might attempt to say that a few times fast, but it's not a tongue twister.

• Needs to start posting more.


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't post anything exciting
- Posts a lot in the Mafia threads
- Still watches wrestling


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow lover of Big E
- A dedicated Soccer fan
- Is not here right now


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, enjoys Japanese culture
- Has beaten Super Mario Bros on NES several times
- Had collected all Pokemon in one game, at least.*


----------



## CJ

*Anna Murphy fan
Friendliest metalhead in the neighbourhood
Has been here for 10 years :Bayley *


----------



## Trublez

*His avy looks huge for some reason. :lol
Changed his sig again.
Now knows Carol isn't coming back until Seth turns face (jk).* :lmao


----------



## CJ

*Keeps track of my sig changes :lol
Needs a Carol/Shona sig :benson
Needs to ditch the rabbit food & try an Ulster fry :bayley2*


----------



## Dolorian

- Added a white/green border around Decker
- It is not clear what type of music he likes
- Still needs to book the Decker vs Carol mud fight


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a lot of friends
- Likes feet feet
- Enjoying a Saturday afternoon


----------



## CJ

*6 WF friends :Bayley
Expects Bray's return to be more of the same
Has had the same avi for a long time
*


----------



## Wrestling Shorts

Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: Norn Iron
Posts: 10,529


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Super new
- Promoting a YT channel
- Which I may check out


----------



## ST1TCH

Just joined the site
Future media celebrity
Makes hilarious youtube videos

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New person here!!
- He's self evident, apparently 
- Likes Bayley*


----------



## Dolorian

- Will always stay metal \m/
- Is colonizing Kepler 186F
- Has been headbanging on these forums for a decade


----------



## Trublez

*Likes mud wrestling matches.
Still watched WWE, but wasn't compelled enough to start posting again until The Man returned. :rollins
May or may not have seen Xavier Woods on IGN's Anime Club.*


----------



## CJ

*Keeps teasing bringing Carol back but never does issed
Lives across the water
Might like my new border :lol
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is gald that Rusev is US champion
- Looking forward for Rusev to crush Titus
- Makes his own avatars


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wants a Seth vs Styles match.

Thinks Roman is poison.

Likes Miranda Kerr.*


----------



## Gandhi

_Into the great wide open
Under them skies of blue
Out in the great wide open
A rebel without a clue​_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Poet?
- Might be watching Copa America
- Or had watch the games of Euro 2016*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Premium member.

Making a name for themselves.

Loves Death Metal.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Not happy that Nikki won't use the Rack Attack anymore
- Fellow Owens mark
- Fearless University Graduate


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*- Loves using dashes to separate his 3 things
- FEET WORLD ORDER 4 LIFE
- Made the boy Scotty submit*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Team Bella!

Is a special attraction.

Whored out on rep.*


----------



## Kenny

- nikki boobs (Y)
- FEARLESS
- maryse fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves boobs.

Like really, really loves boobs.








*


----------



## CJ

*Loves boobs too :nikki
Big admirer of Olympia Valance
Doesn't want Rollins to be The Guy
*


----------



## Kenny

- Great dude
- may have watched lolengland
- becky fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might celebrate Festivus.

Is a rep whore.

Has probably mastered the art of the hand bra for any who need it.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Just posted an awesome Lucy Pinder pict
- Probably already sent Nikki his new finisher recommendation
- Uses a very light font color that is not the easiest to read


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He likes power metal 
- Likes dark stuff
- Made Scott Steiner tap out... nice!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the happiest people on the forum
- One of the nicest people on the forum
- One of the chillest people on the forum


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Now knows I started with Charmander, Totodile, Torchic, Piplup, Tepig, and Fennekin respectively
Seems to be posting a bit more in other threads
May wanna see NEW DAY retain again at MITB*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Anime :nice:
- Should watch Tokyo Ghoul which I'm watching
- He probably already watched it*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*



Knows Tokyo Ghoul is amazing and the band who does the first OP song (and also 2 diff OPs for Psycho-Pass) is one of my fav bands
Everyone's favorite Metalhead Chipmunk
Likely wishes Deadman was still undefeated at Mania*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a long username
- Is online
- Is into Asian culture


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Post total is now part of the name of an entertainment website.
- Very nearly at 4,500 points.
- First post on this page.


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Vince and Co. need to pull the plug on Roman
- Still celebrating Becky's victory over Dana
- Leading the Celtic Invasion


----------



## CJ

*Possibly a bigger metalhead than simon :hmm
Rollinite :rollins
Has become a regular in here :JLC3
*


----------



## Gandhi

- Rarely gets into much discussions
- Mostly uses this site to post images of women
- A very proud Irishman


----------



## Dolorian

- Think is Islam is evil and should be stopped
- Is looking to convince people here of that
- Won't stop until he does


----------



## Gandhi

- Fan of Darkmatter2525 (Y)
- Wants Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles
- Thinks Miranda Kerr is attractive


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably, not a fan of Brazil
- I wonder if he likes any international team
- Doesn't showcase his favorite wrestlers*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should probably post his songs of the week on the metal thread
- Probably listening to metal right now
- Friendly Kepler 186F inhabitant


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a beautiful avi.
- Just made his 200th post in this thread :clap
- Has posts worth reading, in more ways than one.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Seabs is still on the fence about liking them
- Their point count is tremendous
- Creeping up on that 5,000 post mark


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Currently has a very round points number.
- Is probably best friends with Professor Oak.
- Will be looking forward to another entertaining New Day segment on RAW tonight.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post a minute after 6:00
- Probably had class
- Is most likely a joy to be around


----------



## Aizen

* One of I think two non-premium members with an animated avy.

* Will love New Day forever.

* A regular in this thread since 2013.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Have probably heard Between The Buried And Me's Colors album
- Or heard their entire discography
- Making demons his bitches
- Fan of Van Helsing too*


----------



## Aizen

* Thninks I've heard BTBAM entire discography which is indeed true.

* He’s the one who illuminates the sacred balance, has returned as black stars mark his way through the eons sharing his love for Metal. 

* Like a wildfire devastation spreads across all Galia. From Helvetia to Eburonia his name Simon is known.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined the same year as I
- Is not a Premium member
- Almost 3yrs old


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows all members of New Day should have tons of singles belt runs, or even more singles belts runs in Kofi's case (Hopefully World Title)
Might love potential Diamond and Pearl remakes
Is prob keeping up with E3 this week*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I forgot E3 was this week
- May be with me in hoping for more Pokemon in gen 7
- May have seen the 2 new Pokemon that were revealed last week


----------



## Dolorian

- Has Booty-O's for breakfast every morning
- Still taking his Dr. Mario Pills
- Is looking forward to E3 2016


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I assume they'er exited for E3
- The first poster on this page
- They're third post on this page


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Got his pages mixed up.
- But still managed to kick off another page. :clap
- Has probably played all the Pokemon games.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has posts per page set to 10
- Should switch it to 25 posts per page
- Made a very well rounded post in SiMetal's thread


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Pointed out my terrible mistake :sadpanda
- A very complimentary individual.
- Might like some more Pokemon in the Smash Bros. game


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows we all make mistakes
- Wont be at E3 due to living across the pond
- I wonder if they have ever played a Smash Bros game.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i have, but he's definitely played a lot more than me.
- One of the more apparent New Day fans on WF.
- Might like the Vaudevillains to win the titles one day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fan of The Vaudevillains, likewise
- A fan of 1/2 of The Wyatt family
- A fan of many superstars in NXT


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has he stopped supporting Pokemon since 2013?
- Probably, never owned other consoles other than Nintendo stuff
- Perhaps played some Game & Watch games.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Wants to see Seth, Ambrose and Roman have a crazy chaotic match
- Is wondering what's up with Taker and wants him to make an appearance
- Probably has a large metal CD collection


----------



## Obfuscation

‐ has a preference for Bella Thorne's feet

‐ anime‐esque avatar that goes right over my head

‐ now realizes this is all I can give about the poster, and is jipped of FUN


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Gaga :mark:
- One of the few mods to post in this topic
- Has a couple of quotes in their sig*


----------



## CJ

*Attending SummerSlam :nice
Posts in the food thread :Bayley
Hates when people call Dean...


Spoiler



Lunatic Cringe


*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Redesigned their sig
- Is no longer 100% straight fire as a result
- Now has two border colors


----------



## Dolorian

- Pikachu is eating their profile
- Is confident that New Day will retain at MiTB
- Probably enjoyed the bit between Enzo and Xavier last night


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the friendlier folks on WF.
- Their likes given and received numbers are very similar.
- One of the numerous feet fans on here :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May not be into feet feet
- Follows streamers
- Watched Raw last night


----------



## CJ

*Has a very nice likes given/likes received ratio (Y)
Loves watching tv :Bayley
Probably the biggest New Day fan itt :Oooh
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Disappointed that NI couldn't overcome Poland 
- Knows that they'll beat Ukraine though :fingerscrossed
- Probably enjoyed Bex's commentary last night.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- You receive a rep soon
- It's GREEN GREEN GREEN
- Perhaps loves Green color*


----------



## CJ

*Likes green almost as much as my BFF :rileylol
Has a band with a hard to pronounce name in his sig
Likes Canadian women :Bayley*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also a lover of green about now.
- Has a nice new border colour.
- Has Kyle Lafferty as one of the people being interviewed in his sig :WTF2


----------



## CJ

*Wouldn't be able to pick Kyle Lafferty out from a lineup :rileyclap
Looking forward to England v Wales :yay
Will one day shock this thread & start posting in color :surprise:*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Has Kyle Lafferty as one of the people being interviewed in his sig :WTF2


:nah


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has obviously drilled Kyle Lafferty into my head too much for my own good :no:
- Has someone saying that Kyle Lafferty is the funniest person in the NI squad in his sig*. :WTF2
- Is currently playing Metro Last Light :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Having a back and forwards with CJ
- Will receive rep from Simon
- Online after 6:00pm


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Made another post :yay
- May or may not be tired about people mentioning that.
- Probably found the whole situation about DSP quite amusing.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Celebrates like me when MTG posts something








- Keeps increasing new wrestlers on his signature
- His hand must be numb from clapping all these years.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recomends Metal music to all whom have ears
- If they do not have ears, he will loan them his
- All so they can enjoy the beauty of Metal music


----------



## CJ

*Has watched 0 seconds of Euro 2016
Gets cheered on every time he makes a post :rileyclap
Plays Pokemon every day*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost at 73,000 points
- More than 10,500 posts
- Has a nice sig formation


----------



## Dolorian

- Keeps tracks of member's stats
- Enjoyed the New Day segment on RAW last night
- Still trying to catch 'em all


----------



## Chrome

Made Scott Steiner tap
Elle Alexandra fan
Almost equal number of likes given/received


----------



## CJ

*Red border :nice
Probably cut the pic in his sig (Y)
Probably knows the shoe sizes of all the women on the main roster 
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Appreciates a nice border
- Appreciates a nice compliment
- Getting closer to 73,000 points


----------



## CJ

*Making the grade since 2013 (Y)
Big fan of this thread
Self confessed Shy Guy








*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a large collection of Leanna Decker picts on his computer
- Annoyed that Becky is being put on these tag matches as a sidekick
- DesolationRow has taken over his profile


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An even 1700 posts
- A less even 7,038 points
- The girl in their avy has a long neck


----------



## Rahil_Ryu

Pokemon Sig 

4,500 odd points

Joined Jan 2013


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Newcomer to the thread (Welcome!)
- Big fan of fighting games.
- From London.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He helps me out with the NXT guys through his sig
- Closer to the person above him
- Probably watching the Euro 2016*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Listens to alot of Metal music
- Couldn't give rep for a while
- Gave me some once he could


----------



## Rahil_Ryu

Joined May 2006 !

7K Points

Likes Blue !


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Ninja'd
- Welcome


----------



## Obfuscation

- Mr. Word Games on WF

- New Day is the only wrestling association I can make for him after all these years

- Will never bend or break on the Nintendo love


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has some pulsing lighting on their avi.
- Has Enter Shikari lyrics in their sig.
- Getting quite close to 40k posts.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was a fan of someone
- Is now not a fan of them
- Laughs at them masturbating


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Misspelled something in his last post
- Likes comics, I'm assuming
- Read some Pokemon Mangas here and there*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- You won't put English mistakes past him.
- One of WF's biggest Metalheads.
- Might bring back the trash can one day.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Loves Becky Lynch. :becky

Is like a sister to me on this site. :benson

Still sporting an amazing signature. :mark: *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Using a different font
- It's been a while
- High school graduate


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Might think of me as a spelling-Nazi from now on
- Fixed his misspelling
- His balls must've exploded into pieces to learn that there's a Pokemon game coming soon on both iOs and Android devices.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Helped me with my mistake
- Now knows I appreciated it
- Also knows I'm not interest in Pokemon Go


----------



## CJ

*From the US
Likes stats
Loves Nintendo
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't have neither Becky Lynch or Leanna Decker on his sig 
- Oh well... the guy has other interests, I guess
- Master designer*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just gave himself a makeover
- From outta nowhere
- Showing his devotion to Orton


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Loves Pokemon. :squirtle

Has an amazing signature. :benson

Sporting an amazing avatar. :fact*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Charisma Carpenter fan
- Likes the color Red
- Must be a fan of Kane*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is now repping Mr RKO.
- Also a big Evolution fan.
- Spiderman might be suing him for gimmick infringement with his user title.


----------



## Dolorian

- Le gusta oir la musica de Linkin Park
- Sabe que Lynch es amor, que Lynch es vida
- Es fan de varios luchadores de los que soy fan también


----------



## CJ

*Fluent in another language
Hate sigs
Named after a band *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably does actually know what's in a pasty. 
- Has more points than most people on here.
- Might ponder the meaning of life if Becky takes the L at MITB.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pulling for Becky
- And therefore, pulling for Natalya
- Has great taste in talent


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has collected a lot of Pokemon in his days
- Probably, caught Pikachu in one of his expeditions
- Has, at least, linked his Gameboy with someone to get some of the rest.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably plays Pokemon on Kelper
Likes a lot of bands
Now an Orton fan*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Probably does actually know what's in a pasty


*I do actually :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Smarter than the NI squad :lol
- Will probably be interested in England v Wales tomorrow.
- Knows a good wrestler when he sees one. :becky :rollins :jericho2


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows Becky is the best in-ring worker of the women's division
- Is probably laughing at Stephs claim that she puts people over
- His profile has had 761 visits


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, Randy Orton RKO'd many of the Vanilla Midgets and destroyed RVD more times that anyone else :mark:
- 



 So beautiful, don't you agree? >
- Should search for him several Irish Metal bands... you could try Cruachan... they're awesome!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Does not like RVD
- Loves Orton for hurting RVD
- Enjoys the suffering of others


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows 4-Way Pokemon Battle Royals are gonna be amazing in Sun and Moon
Also knows I hope next year they announce Diamond and Pearl remakes
Was rooting for Kofi in MITB last year no doubt just like me*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has an empire all to himself
- Another red text guy
- He'll burn you alive*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might be jealous to know that I've met Randy Orton 
- Changes his sig/av to whoever his fave is at that moment
- It might be somebody entirely different soon!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*A savage Metal rKo Outta Nowhere!!!!
Knows Orton and KO should team up
Friendly Neighborhood Gullwing... er Metalhead


Dean Ambrose girl NINJA! But Seth was the ninja of The Shield not Dean! :O
Always has wrestling shows lined up to attend
Still waiting for Evie with me
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed by me :Cocky
- Missing Bellas
- Knows I'm still holding out hope that Evie will get signed to NXT *


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants to straight jack it in the Ambrose Asylum. :meowth

• Hates when people say Lunatic Cringe.

• Has been to Rivendell for vacation.


----------



## Obfuscation

- is serious

- emotionally manipulative

- would walk w/the fucking trees


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of us commoners whom became a Mod
- Doesn't abuse his Modly powers
- Still comes in here every once in a while


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably really likes Lorelei from Pokemon
- Doesn't wants New Day to lose the belt this Sunday
- Was probably pleased with what Nintendo showed at E3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Not a fan of Reigns
- Registered last year
- Loves Halloween events.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably quite excited that Randy should be returning soon.
- Looking forward to Roman v Seth
- Probably invited Orton over to Kepler 186F at some point.


----------



## Dolorian

- The fact that he was Bexplexing during the Dark Ages shows that this age wasn't as dark as is commonly believed
- Wished Botch-Sensei a happy birthday recently
- Thinks the Royal Rumble was a good show totally ruined by the final 2 matches


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Managed to find my slight exaggeration thread 
- Is praying for a double turn between Seth/Roman.
- Types beautiful Spanish.


----------



## Dolorian

- Vince will probably feel his wrath if Becky eats a pin this Sunday
- Should know that I am perfectly fine with the current heelish/tweener Seth they are presenting now, that the face turn can take it's time
- His Lynch Mob army is so large it could conquer the whole of Westeros


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has 21 friends
- He is the one that conquered the one in 21 and 1
- Likes the Anime style of drawing*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loved all the times Orton beat up RVD
Apex Predator of the thread
Is not Simon Gotch*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably watched episode 2 of the FFXV anime already
- Is loving the new FFXV footage presented by Tabata at E3
- Changed his user name


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I loved the story of Prompto in the new episode, made me love him even more as my fav character
Might also wanna get the VR and play as Prompto
Knows the password change thing on here messed me up *


----------



## Chrome

Got another name change
Can't wait for Nikki Bella to return
Special attraction at Wrestlemania


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of everyone's fav mods and an awesome guy 
Has the best fetish anyone can have and nobody should be ashamed of
Chicago Made cult of personality
*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has had way more name changes than I have
- Has a video in his sig
-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Realizes the greatness of Evie and knows someone like her is what NXT needed especially after Bayley and Asuka are gone
Wants to see Dean come through with the briefcase on Sunday
Knows there are more name changes to come!*


----------



## Aizen

* Loyal to Final Fantasy.

* Appreciate when someone sees the magnificent talent/beauty of Evie.

* Has a good music taste.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a great music taste himself, as well.
- Likes to imagine
- Like Progressive Metal/Rock apparently*


----------



## Aizen

* May love to be a guest vocalist for Eluveitie.

* Or perform a devastating RKO on RVD. 

* Has a cool Orton sig.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Been here since Sept 2013.

He is a Celeb Section veteran.

Also has an amazing signature.*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be getting AJ Lee's book when its out
Knows WWE have screwed up the women's division terribly
Would like to see Becky get the win in the tag match on Sunday
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has had so many usernames. :lol
May have missed his favourite wolf. :cool2
Huge gamer.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Will probably watch the NBA finals instead of MiTB this Sunday
- CJ just posted a seriously hot Velvet Sky pict on their profile
- Makes a total of 4.55 posts per day


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows Trublez makes triple that amount just in this thread. :bateman

• Loves Final Fantasy.

• Almost has 2000 posts.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a Final Fantasy IV joke as his user title
- Has only given 1 like yet has received almost 7,000 
- Was formerly known as SalisburySuperkick


----------



## CJ

*Made Steiner tap
Still not a fan of sigs
Joined last October (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Ecstatic about Norn Iron's victory over Ukraine :dance
- Probably laughs at WWE calling MITB another Wrestlemania.
- Wants to see Trish v Becky :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Roman doesn't have "IT"
- Agrees that Becky is the best in-ring worker in the women's division
- Is close to joining the 5,000 posts club


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Made that bitch, Scott Steiner, tap out!!!
- Joined October of 2015
- Online, over and over again*


----------



## Dolorian

- Getting other Kepler 186F Inhabitants to listen to metal
- Would probably like a Lesnar vs Orton match
- Artists United member


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi :hmm
Has a picture of Genevieve Morton on his visitor wall :nice
Not a fan of feminism :Bayley*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Looking forward to the England v NI Euro 2016 final :rileyclap
- Cleverly has a map of Norn Iron in his sig.
- Will be changing his sig again when Norn Iron beat Germany.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was prob crushed like I was when American Alpha lost the titles
Is hoping to see them move up in the draft perhaps
Might agree with me that it may be time for two tag title sets again*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has had a change up of their profile again.
- Very excited for FFXV. :dance
- Last played Yakuza 5 on the Playstation.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have played Yakuza before
Would love a Wyatt return on Sunday
Always asks WWJD (What Would JOE do?)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Will likely order a PS VR to play as Prompto
- Knows that Noct should eat his veggies
- Hyped for Persona 5


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marked out for FF XV.

Lives in the Kingdom of Lucis.

All whored out on rep.

Dolorian:

Ninja'd me

Made Scott Steiner tap

Joined last October*


----------



## Dolorian

- Got ninja'd
- Didn't notice it probably because he was busy lacing Steiner's boots
- Fellow Austin fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*New Avy
Started a new page in this thread
Watched a Ninjaing go down.. oh wait.. he WAS the ninja*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Changed his name
- Generous with reps
- Loves Asian culture*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Looking forward to Orton's return

Making a name for himself :mckinney

WF's Friendly Neighborhood Metalhead*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I too long for the Age of Orton to come again
Should know this video is one of my favs still, too bad the original got deleted 



Fantastic Robotnik who still supports TNA as he should  *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- 



- Ready, Willing and Gable.
- Has some great song lyrics in their sig.


----------



## CJ

*Just got a football related visitor message :benson
Knows I'm pinning all my hopes on the predictions of a hamster :lol
Getting closer & closer to 5000 posts :yay*


----------



## Dolorian

- His ninja skills are unrivaled
- Posted awesome Morton pict on my profile
- Gives some sexy reps


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has had another avi change.
- Metalhead.
- Will facepalm hard if Corbin/Ziggler doesn't end clean on Sunday.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Super impressive amount of points
Knows every suplex variation
Supports Johnny Wrestling*


----------



## CJ

*Enjoyed England's win over Wales (Y)
Knows England's defence will be terrified next time they play Norn Iron :grigg
Knows I should have made smilies for Gareth McAuley & Niall McGinn :lol

Ignis

Seems familiar :hmm
Loves the FF series as much as MTG loves Pokemon :Bayley
Needs to eat some veggies :lol*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ninjad to the max 
Awesome colors in his profile
A new revolution in borders*


----------



## CJ

*Loves the green & white :bayley2
Dropped the pink & went back to his trademark red :thumbsup
Owns the worlds greatest tree house :nice*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is only attracted to white leprechauns, hence green& white.

never eats Sunday's roast on a Saturday.

wants to be a god, or so I've heard.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Reached 30,000 posts recently
Knows Virgil wishes he had 30 bucks to his name
The Shivster continues trucking along and making WF and the tree house a better place for all*


----------



## CJ

*Has a 31.4% completion rate :nice
From the Kingdom of Lucis :hmm:
Named after another FF character*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might build a shrine to Will Grigg in the near future.
- One of the stars of WF.
- Provides everyone with a plethora of beautiful smilies and gifs.


----------



## Dolorian

- Ninja'ed me
- Probably has CJ as commander of the Lynch Mob
- Probably will be pleased if Cesaro, Owens or Ambrose win the MiTB match


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Always liked
- Changed his pic to something even more awesome
- Likes Gothic Girls?*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would probably be very happy if Orton turned out as a surprise MITB entrant.
- A proud 10 year WF vet.
- Would like to see Rusev win the WWE title at some point.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Yes, I would and I'd love to see an Orton/Rusev feud. It's going to be awesome.
- Imagine him taunting Lana while Rusev going ape-shit!
- Or Randy Orton vs. Cesaro *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Rusev as WWE Champ could be fantastic
Also knows Orton has more WWE titles in him as well
First of his kind*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes to eat veggies.

might prefer to eat vaggies.

Just put a Jacuzzi in the treehouse. :fuckyeah.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has the best parties in the neighborhood 
Should know the Pepsi I am drinking tastes like RC. I blame Virgil
Dirtiest Uncle in the Game*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Eating Veggies
- Or a Veggie Pizza 
- Likes Korean music*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Was the the 21,085th post in this thread
- Needs to post more in general 
- Likely glad to hear Randy Orton might be back next month*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Ambrose Girl!!! It's been a century I haven't posted anything about you... let me make it count. Hmmm.... she truly made me jealous that she saw Orton instead of me.
- Next time, tell him that mt dear friend Simon would love being RKO'd by you.
- If you'd ever seen Undertaker, tell him Simon would love being tombstoned by you.
- And those three things were more about me than you
- She'd probably be coming to Wrestlemania 33*



Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Geez, this Simon is so full of himself*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Was too good for the other Chipmunks and their constant bitching
Knows I wish I had the old rKo nWo shirt, those were neat
Remembers Orton's awkward feud with Deadma*n


----------



## Dolorian

- Will get the platinum for FFXV
- Happy that Asuka retained the title
- Is excited for Kojima's new game


----------



## Aizen

* Thinks Witch Mountain is great.

* May or may not have listen to the band Witch.

* Rollinite.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has posts worth reading

Has a submission victory over Scott Steiner

Offline

Demon Hunter

Professional Demon Hunter

& a professional ninja :fuckthis

Has made the HOF ballot :clap*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't watch WWE, but might watch a Dean Ambrose related match if I recommend one to him 
- Still makes me wonder how he has time to keep up with so many wrestling companies
- Also has 4k posts*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would like this 



Loves the purple font and has never betrayed it
Is ok with being trapped in the Ambrose Asylum*


----------



## CJ

*Prince of Pennsylvania
Probably owns every FF game ever made
Currently offline :hmm:*


----------



## Dolorian

- Doesn't has his hopes up for Becky winning the title any time soon
- No longer using orange or green font color
- Probably enjoyed the pict I posted on his profile


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- Yet couldn't put in a sig
- Hopefully didn't have to go through what I went through to log back in here


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably knows I don't like sigs 
- Should know that I had to do the whole reset password and password recovery email too
- Has an appointment with Dr. Mario before MiTB


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I was just joking
- Knows I know they don't like sigs
- Knows I know they know I know


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would probably have a massive chain of knows if he could name more than 3 things.
- Will have his trombone out for the tag title match on Sunday.
- Has a nostalgia inducing sig.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably wearing his super Becky goggles at the moment
- Would not like it if Dana gets a title shot before Becky and wins
- Loves Linkin Park


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Age unknown
- Gender unknown
- Not a fan of WWE's current website


----------



## Trublez

*Loves Nintendo.
Very shy. 
Younger than myself.*


----------



## Chrome

Lengthy warning/infraction page
Gave Carol green eyes in his profile pic
One of my alts :side:


----------



## Dolorian

- Has almost 200 friends
- Would have joined a Karlie Kloss Social Group if there were one
- Will probably be watching the NBA finals instead of MiTB


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May or may not be experiencing problems when trying to rep people
Knows the servers are trash
Also knows what good video games are*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has over 22,000 posts.

Has over 25,000 points.

One of the people to actually see Impact after the 2 hour commercial break.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Lucha Undergound.

Still has that awesome Dr. Eggman on his avatar.

Probably played all of the Sonic The Hedgehog Games.*_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Well, not ALL Sonic games

Would love to see a 4-way between Becky, Sasha, AJ Lee & Paige

Marks for Ashley Benson*


----------



## Chrome

New Japan fan
Doesn't like what the WWE is doing currently
PINGAS!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Chicago Made Chrome
May own NBA 2K16 
May be excited for WWE 2k17*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in a Kingdom.

Whored out on rep.

Wants people to eat their vegies.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Started another new page
Knows when Nikki comes back and wins the title it is gonna be fantastic
Is excited to see Nikki's new finisher*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Video Games
- He's about to play a game right now
- Might have some Imported Japanese games.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I have come close a few times to downloading the DOA Xtreme Fortune 3 game and have also played some old PSP Miku games and K-On as well
May also import games
Would love to see an RKO outta nowhere at MITB
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I'd love to see Orton destroy Spami Lame because HE'S SO FUCKING BORING!!!
- I like your idea... there should be an RKO outta nowhere standby... there many garbage wrestlers deserve to be destroyed.
- Will be buying WWE2K17*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*New avatar and signature.

Still loves Metal.

Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for Nikki to return
- Will probably love the new finisher Bryan taught her
- Is missing The Miz


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should Know I hope Miz is a World Champion again one day
May or may not care for The Awesome One
225 posts in this thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Agrees, Miz should be given another chance for the title.
- Miz is, well, AWESOME... like yourself
- Probably has PS4*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows that The Miz really is Awesome.

Wont be surprised if WWE release Jerry Lawler.

Loves the HHH vs The Rock Iron Man match.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I must spread rep before repping them again
Likes some fantastic superstars in wrestling
Knows it is sad people still discredit Nikki and The Bellas in general*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Agrees that its very sad that the Bellas are completely written off by many fans.

Knows that Final Fantasy is an awesome series.

Straight Edge.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Now donning pink text

Class of 2014 Fearless University Graduate

Knows Rusev vs. Kevin Owens would be an awesome match.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is the Hand that rocks the cradle
- Is allied to Doctor Eggman
- Rocking the blue font color


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is so black and white
- Could he be a poet?
- Likes Art*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A brief candle in the dark

Has a nice looking avatar

A fellow Rollins mark :rollins

SiMetal:

Ninja'd me out of nowhere

Will probably be celebrating Sonic's 25th like I will :JLC3

Awaits Randy Orton's return.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Seth Rollins
- Wonder if he likes Orton
- A match with Orton and Nakamura would be awesome, don't you think?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows coked up & Legend Killer Orton were/are the best Orton. :justsayin

Not sure how well their styles would mesh, but Nakamura/Orton could be a great match, given the two guys abilities.

Wants Orton to return to destroy someone.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big fan of EC3.

Blue text.

Big HBK fan.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hopes that Nikki has a good new finisher when she returns
- Is likely missing Maryse on his TV every week right now
- Hopes Kevin Owens wins MITB?*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows Ambrose looks like he's receiving a BJ in her avatar.

• Would like to get analyzed by Dr. Dean.

• Hates the weather at Gorgoroth, and knows vacations to the neighboring state of Mordor are crowded and expensive because of Mount Doom.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is always laughing
- Was sad with what happened to Tellah on FFIV
- Nice post/points ratio


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Favourite wrestler is Seth Rollins.

Wants too watch Charlotte's interview on Unfiltered.

No interest in Apollo 'Smiles' Crews.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of the Top 10 posters in this thread currently
Knows Maryse should to return to action eventually so we can see Nikki vs Maryse :O
Will watch Total Bellas

*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Excited about Final Fantasy XV
- Should know, I do too even through it kinda looks like GTA V with emo kids... but anywho, it's still Final Fantasy XV
- About to play a game right about now*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May also be excited for World of Final Fantasy
Post 21125
Would like Orton to use the punt again*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New name
- Shorter than the old one
- Moved to a new location


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest Nintendo fan
Doesn't post much outside this thread
Probably owns pretty much every Pokemon game ever released
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopes Becky doesn't get screwed over tonight.
- Might well like to see Y2Jesus win MITB.
- Believes Norn Iron can pull off the miracle against Die Mannschaft. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Will be watching MITB
- Is so close to 5,000 posts
- Got there faster than I did?


----------



## Chrome

New Day mark
Gets good grades
Been here about 3 and 1/2 years now


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here 4 and 1/2 years now
- More active than I out side this thread
- May be watching MITB


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Gets straight A+
- A+ Player
- Have finished plenty of Pokemon games*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably loved the episode with Randy Orton on Swerved
- Says YES to metal
- Headbanging over at Kepler 186F


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Brief candle in the dark
More brief than Christian's World title runs? BAZING! xD
Knows Christian deserved better in the Orton feud, poorly executed stuff*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is probably happy that Reigns is no longer champion
- Like Veggies
- Must be eating carrots right now*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is happy that Dean is champion
- Probably wishes Randy Orton returned at MITB though
- Almost has 2,230 posts*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She's feeling it's her birthday today
- Proud fan of all Shield members as well
- Extremely happy for Dean becoming champion*


----------



## Chrome

Also happy Ambrose became champion (Y)
Looking forward to Orton coming back
Liked that all 3 Shield guys were WWE champion tonight


----------



## Dolorian

- Celebrating down in the Ambrose Asylum
- Is happy the lunatic won
- Has a new avi


----------



## Chrome

Also has a new avy (No idea what the hell it is though lol)
Has a candle in the dark
Is also happy :ambrose4 won tonight


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves MARLEY.

• Happy that Ambrose is champ. 

• Will watch Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## Dolorian

- Almost at 27,000 points
- His identity as the moon that never set is suspect as it goes against scientific knowledge
- Final Fantasy IV is probably among their favorite RPGs


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- We might disagree about our alignment when it comes to Roman Reigns... I like him, he hates him.
- But we're cool... we don't verbally attack one another
- I'd still buy him some ice-cream if he wants.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that my criticism of Roman concerns his character, booking and presentation
- Has probably listened to plenty of metal today
- Missing the Undertaker


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is wise enough to differentiate between Roman Reigns the performer and his booking. Bravo.

Has posts worth reading.

Should break the 2000 post mark before being on here for a year.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably saw Rusev's phenomenal tweet after MITB. :lol

Has already surpassed 5,000 posts :woo :woo :woo

While we may not always agree on certain subjects, I do respect your opinion. (Y)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*A big Sonic fan.

Lives in Suplex Citys sister City; Chinlock City.

Big fan of Lucha Underground.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows MITB exceeded expectations
May own more than 5 games in the Sonic series
Cool new sig pic*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*No sold getting Ninja'd.

Has been here of WF for over a decade.

A Playstation guy.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Happy that Rusev deservedly retained last night.
- Isn't a fan of the Shield 3 way feud that they're pushing.
- Recently ate a Snickers.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is happy for Dean winning the WWE Championship
- Would love to see Finn Balor in the main roster
- He wasn't as upset that Vaudevillains lost because he's still a fan of New Day*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is happy for Dean
- Was Most likely happy for Seth
- May have felt bad for Reigns


----------



## CJ

*Edited his post :hmm:
Has been making the grade on Pokemon since 1996 :bayley2
Will drop the underscores if he ever goes premium
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Caught my mistake
- Doesn't know what it was
- Not to curious about it


----------



## Dolorian

- Is glad New Day retained their titles
- Probably hyped for the new Zelda
- It is not clear if he is an ally to Warrio


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His dislike to Reigns is logical and got what he means unlike others going: "BLURB! I NO LIKE REINZ COZ HE HAS HAIR!!!"
- He misspelled Warrior!!! Or perhaps Wario?
- He chats a lot in other threads. *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was happy fory The Shield
- Is ready for Orton"s return
- Has been making threads lately


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy that the New Day retained
- Looking forward to perhaps becoming the longest tag team champions in history
- Probably one the people who was happy about Reigns losing*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is looking forward to the potential Shield triple threat.
- Isn't a fan of some smarks.
- Wants Orton to come back soon.


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably also just wanted to hug Becky after seeing that post-match interview
- Can't wait for Becky to get back at Nattie
- Was pleased with the finish to the Main Event last night


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Happy for both Rollins and Ambrose
- Wants Banks to compete against Charlotte for the Women's Championship
- Would be watching Raw tonight*

Dolorian:
*
- Ninja'd me :mj2
- Out of the shadows.. he came
- Wants Reigns to be booked differently to be liked.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Got ninja'ed. :benson

Has an epic gif of Roman Reigns powerbombing Seth Rollins. :lenny

Has an interesting sentence. :hmm*_


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't changed his sig in a long time
Regular in the Celeb thread :JLC3
Would love to see Buffy get a new season
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Green and White
- Not orange and red
- Didn't overuse gifs on his last post :hmm:*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes all three Shield dudes.

• Likes the Razor's Edge.

• Gets ninja'd a lot. :jose


----------



## Dolorian

- Was disgusted by a recent post someone made
- Member of 14 social groups
- Seems to be a cat person


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Halloween joiner with a Halloween-esque avy
Sig Hata
Becoming an elite in this thread*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Proud PS4 owner.

Counting down the days until FF XV.

Almost at 23,000 posts.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a new sig
- But still the same av as ever 
- Posted on my visitor wall yesterday, yes I am extremely happy :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- This could be her favorite weekend ever
- The Triple Threat Shield match is happening sooner than we expected and she's ecstatic
- Hoping Dean won't lose the title so early *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might get told off for how big his sig is
- Awesome sig though, Shield :mark:
- Is also happy about the Shield triple threat*


----------



## Aizen

* Nothing can't stop her happiness right now. 


* Thinks nothing else matters with Dean as champion.













* A good and sane Ambrose fan. (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina

• Great Mafia player.

• Likes busty women.

• Good at making smileys. :bayley2


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Clock breaker
- Apparently, he doesn't allow the moon to set
- Unless he's flashing his butt to the moon.*


----------



## Aizen

* Used to be The_Evil_Gentleman.

* Now he is a Friendly Neighborhood Metalhead.

* With an awesome sig.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hasn't changed his sig since I've known him.

• Soccer fan.

• Likes Ambrose, I think.


----------



## Aizen

* Thinks I like Ambrose which is indeed right. _The first thing I did after joining was making a thread about him._



* Host always original/concept Mafia games. (Y)




* Got his Krillin smiley added. :krillin4


----------



## Vox Machina

• Sent me something hilarious that I just made my sig.

• Is very kind. 

• Huge FITBA fan.


----------



## Chrome

Amusing sig
Likes when I make smileys for him
Was happy Ambrose looked strong on Raw last night


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has the same av as me 
- Has an awesome sig <3 (lol I love those little kids at the end of the gif being all excited :lol)
- Might fight Dean for the title of The Dude*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Probably a very happy Ambrose fan after MITB. :lol

Is probably looking forward to Roman/Seth/Dean at Battleground. :mark:

Is probably pissed that she won't get to see it live at SummerSlam. :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awesome sig about old and new sigs
- Proud that Sonic is now 25 years in the making
- Perhaps, still playing Sonic The Hedgehog 1*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn right I'm still playing Sonic 1. :JLC3

Has Roman's nice looking black tiger bomb as his sig

Fellow blue text poster. :JLC3*


----------



## Vox Machina

• New Sonic sig.

• Likes Roman's powerbomb.

• Still using that Eggman avatar.


----------



## CJ

*Changed his sig :hmm:
Has still only given out 1 like :rileylol
Lynched Roy Mustang :WTF2*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Taking Mafia too literally :woah

• Rooting for his Laos soccer team.

• Has a complete Northern Ireland theme, even with his Decker avatar. :wow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Excited for Persona 5
Excited for Tales of Berseria
Excited for WWE2K17?*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Named after a FFXV character
- Has amassed 1,886 trophies on PSN :clap
- Has gone through over 10 names on WF.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Orton's already gone
- Thinks I'm a Reigns hater
- Is wrong about that


----------



## Aizen

* Doesn't hate Reigns

* Loves New Day.

* A regular in this fine thread.


----------



## CJ

*Probably shocked by Regins suspension :surprise:
Regular in the Celeb thread :JLC3
Has good taste in sigs :rileyclap*


----------



## Aizen

* Excited and pleased by Northern Ireland performance at the Euro.


* A gif master. 



* Celeb-thread regular as well. :JLC3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has expanded his user title.
- Enjoying ze footy marathon :yay
- Posts largely in the non wrestling forums.


----------



## Dolorian

- Very annoyed with the way WWE is using Becky
- Thinks that Becky losing to Dana is dumb
- Probably rallying the Lynch Mob to storm Vince's office to demand an explanation for this scandal


----------



## JM

- Has a dog named Marvin
- Really likes sitting on the washing machine when it's running
- Has a right arm that's slightly longer than the left


----------



## Oakesy

Is an administrator
Has an Oakesy approved avatar 
Has nearly 30,000 posts :O :O


----------



## Dolorian

- Proud member of the Lynch Mob
- Should make Steiner tap to get his attention
- Is glad Dean won the title


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have been sad when THE DUDE cashed in on THE MAN
- Doesn't like spoilers in non spoiler threads.
- Looks at another Ziggler/Rusev feud like... :MAD


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that I was actually quite pleased with how MiTB ended, THE MAN getting his comeuppance was a good fit
- Is not too hot for Sasha just getting a title shot before Becky after being absent from the show for so long
- Probably shares my sentiment toward a Ziggler/Rusev feud


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May be shocked by the recent suspension
- Knows what I'm talking about
- Their post was liked by The Chief


----------



## Trublez

*Probably one of the people that gave this thread 5 stars.
Donkey Kong fan.
Was on a posting spree for a while a bit ago but has stopped for now.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Been a while since i last said 3 things about him
- Probably happy that Roman is no longer champ
- Knows that I can't see his sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Less than a year old
- 1909 posts
- Doesn't like sigs


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Will not be happy when The New Day loses the tag titles.
- Or if they split-up in different directions
- He probably is wearing a New Day t-shirt.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Disappointed that Roman has been suspended.
- Will have loved the fact that all Shield members held the title within the space of a few minutes at MITB.
- Will look forward to the eventual triple threat, whenever it may happen.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Indeed I am.... but still his fan, actually, and hoping that he'd rebuild himself after this.
- Hoping for Nakamura to be well utilized when he comes up to the main roster
- Asuka fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Feels sorry for Roman
- Has not turned on him
- Much respect for that


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Interested to see where New Day's feud with the Wyatts goes.
- Creeping up on 5,000 points.
- Joined in the same month as my birthday. :JLC3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, not that impressed on how WWE treating the Vaudevillains
- Like 2 out of the 3 Shield members
- Likes the tag team division of NXT more than WWE.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Believes in The Shield
- Weather They broke up or not
- Devouted


----------



## Trublez

*Was the last person I named 3 things about.
Should know I've (temporarily) moved house that's why I haven't been as active.
Will celebrate when New Day inevitably become the longest reigning tag champs.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I'm glad they're Back from their break
- Still hasn't given me that name
- They know the one I mean


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May be hoping Kalos is in Sun and Moon
May have one of the games (or both) Pre-Ordered already
May be interested in New Day vs Wyatts*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has perhaps one of the villains of FF XV
- Played about 126 games
- And has 31.1% Completion
- Wish I had that much accomplishments like himself.
- And look at all them trophies!!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Listed 5 things instead of 3 :lol
- Shield sig & av <3
- Always WF's friendly metalhead*


----------



## Dolorian

- Still celebrating down in the Ambrose Asylum
- Already watched Dean's recent interview with Cole
- Is likely disappointed about Roman getting suspended


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If you must know, I did get upset but it isn't the end of the world, y'know. A true fan wouldn't abandon his/her favorites even during their biggest down time. I'm still believing in him and that isn't going to change. It's not like he's done a Benoit or something.
- Probably likes Nightwish
- Has great taste in music*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't care about naming more than 3 things :lol
- Criticises smark logic on the odd occasion.
- Probably jams out to Seth's theme song.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always makes great posts (Y)
- I wonder what hair colour he prefers on Becky, that orange or the brown she's sporting in his sig?
- Has about 700 more posts than me*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Orange for life :becky (Though she'll always be Becky with the good hair)
- Probably marked more than anyone at Deano getting what he deserves at MITB :ambrose5
- Heading to a live event in a couple of months.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves Becky. :becky

• Great guy.

• Has good taste in wrestlers. :bayley2


----------



## CJ

*Lives on the Moon :WTF2
Wants to be reincarnated as a cat :meowth
Is becoming more active in here :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Misses his BFF
- Surprised by Roman's suspension
- Had to take a break because of it


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Stuck on 413 posts
- He's a Pokemon master
- That makes them do his bidding*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A true fan that knows how to be one
- Over 2000 posts
- Almost 8000 points


----------



## Vox Machina

• Needs to add the next Pokemon generation to his sig.

• Loves Smash Bros.

• Frequents this thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still in this thread
- Not as active in this thread
- Makes good points in other threads


----------



## CJ

*Long time Pokemon fan
Long time fan of this thread
Will be a New Day fan forever :Oooh*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes soccer, afterall
- Wonder who's rooting for in international games?
- I guess, he's rooting for Ireland.
- He should be happy that they beat Italy*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I support the ROI :nah
Calls football soccer :hmm:
Probably a fan of Canadian hand egg :hmm*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Simon:

- Doing a SHIV and naming more than 3 things again :lol
- Almost at 7.5k points
- Has an objective view on things :clap

CJ:

- Ninja'd me 
- Will be very proud that Norn Iron made it into the last 16 :clap
- Is very keen to point out the difference between the Republic and the North :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Hopes Vaudevillians are not jobbers forever
A fellow fan of The Lone Wolf BC
Knows Bayley/Sasha, Bayley/Becky, and Bayley/Asuka should all happen at SummerSlams and WrestleManias*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Named 5 things about him last time
- Should I reduce it back to 3?
- Nah!
- However, his PSN name is Tsumugi_Idol
- Perhaps a singer he likes?
- Keep working on those games, Ignis, my boy!!!*


----------



## Aizen

* Named 3 or 5 things things about Ignis :hmm:

* Still rooting for Reigns.


* A friendly Metalhead fan.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hunts demons
- Has literally no info on his profile haha
- Has been tagged in a couple of threads*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Haven't heard her stance on Roman's situation
- Laughs when I write more than 3 things
- She's going to Summerslam :mark:
- She have seen plenty of shows already*


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't like Metallica :krillin2
Not happy Roman got suspended
Likes writing 4 things


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know that I think Roman is stupid for violating the wellness policy, but I'm still a fan of his no matter what 
- I left him in the dust when it comes to post count :lol
- Has that awesome Roman move in his sig

Chrome

- Ninja'ed me :Seth
- No longer has the identical av to me hehe
- Has the glorious moment when Dean won in his sig*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will cherish every day Ambrose is champion.

• Knows that THE MAN is awesome. :rollins

• Has seen the white ship sail to the Gray Havens.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has Katti's soles on his nick
- Interesting and funny sig
- That pencil is going places*


----------



## CJ

*Only named 3 things :hmm:
Has probably been to Quebec :hmm:
Knows a belly dancer :hmm:*




Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Is very keen to point out the difference between the Republic and the North Northern Ireland :lol


:benson


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Isn't playing around one bit :lol
- Not pleased at all that Becky lost quickly to Dana on Smackdown.
- Will be happy that Britain are leaving the EU.


----------



## Chrome

Likes my posts 
Isn't happy either about Becky's booking
The artist formerly known as CraigWL


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Loves THE DUDE :ambrose5
- From the hometown of.... David Otunga.
- Would be very interested in the reaction if Reigns were to win at Battleground.


----------



## Gandhi

- Bray Wyatt fan
- Cesaro fan
- Asuka fan


----------



## Trublez

*Not sure whether he still watches wrestling.
Probably gets accused of being a gloryhunter often for supporting Man U.
Happy that chubby faced git David "The Cunt" Cameron resigned earlier today. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably still claims he doesn't watch Eastenders.

Rocks green so much he changed Carols eyes green.

Really enjoyed Kofi's re-enactment of the 3:16 speech.*


----------



## Trublez

*Part of the red nation.
Thinks Seth is more boring than Reigns.
Probably had an eruption of volcanic proportions when he witnessed Maryse & Eva together.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has been on WF for over 3 years now.










Is a rep whore.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Smart user
- Doesn't take into smarks and to their words and has his own smart conversation
- Loves seeing Nikki Bella jumping as he butt bounces
- Baywatch fan*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is making a name for themselves.
- Presently online.
- Probably headbangs on a regular basis


----------



## Dolorian

- Was probably depressed after watching Becky's match on SD
- Maybe thinks that Becky should have stayed out of that Austin 3:16 video
- Looking forward to any new info on Elder Scrolls Vi


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would like to see Lesnar/Wyatt be continued :clap
- Is enjoying Seth's more aggressive attitude since returning
- Will have enjoyed Seth/Sami on Smackdown.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Excited for Lesnar/Wyatt match as well
- Seth Rollins fan
- Austin Aries fan as well*


----------



## Ham and Egger

- You're a shield fan
- You're into metal
- probably listens to babymetal?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Been around here for over 10 years.
- Fan of EC3 :clap
- Would be interested in seeing Orton and Corbin wrestle in reverse. :lol


----------



## Trublez

*Tired of Becky trading wins with Dana.
Wonders if Bray would convince Xavier to destroy The New Day from within like Seth with The Shield.
Likes Baron Corbin more than me.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that Corbin isn't as bad as people claim that he is
- Wonder if he's going to go for a even more lighter green
- Abandoned Carol Seleme to someone else*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys Corbin's work
- Will mark if Trublez brings back Carol
- Might have some other inhabitants in Kepler 186F by now


----------



## Trublez

*Disappointed with Aries' run in NXT so far.
Tired of Becky jobbing and having all her teammates turn on her.
Knows Big Cass gets too much credit considering how shit he is.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is very much aware that Enzo and Cass will only work as a tag team and never anything else.
- One of my favourite folks on this board.
- His avi vaguely also reminds me of Phoebe from Goodnight Sweetheart.


----------



## Dolorian

- Edited his post probably to avoid getting ninja'd
- Over 33,000 points with only 5,000 posts, impressive!
- Will probably cancel his WWE network subscription if Roman wins the title at BG


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- 1933 posts
- It was the year in which the original King Kong was released
- Now, you're gonna ask me: "What does this have to do with me?"
- He probably or probably not watched the original version
- Probably likes black and white films.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Named more than 3 things.

Enjoys The Shield in the WWE Title scene.

See's the silly smark logic where they call for every Indy guy to be immediately rushed to the WWE Title, and then claim burial when they aren't.*


----------



## Aizen

* Shadows Fall fan if I remember correctly.

* Likes The Miz but no more than the pleasure that is to see Marysse.

* Doesn't mind sharing his real thoughts as oppossed to follow a wagon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has great taste in women whom he regularly posts in the celeb thread.

Seems to particularly like Tianna Gregory.

A fellow E-fedder*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a beautiful new sig.
- Knows that this Rusev/Titus feud should really be ended soon.
- Makes some very sensible posts.


----------



## Vox Machina

• His sig was made by CJ.

• Knows CJ is a great dude. :bayley2

• Probably likes Leanna Decker, because who doesn't? :hmm


----------



## Trublez

*Was the last person I did this with.
Probably didn't enjoy seeing Rusev getting the shit kicked out of him by Titus.
Wants New Day to lose the titles.

Ninja'd me.
Has a new sig.
Likes my BFF.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be jealous of other people taking a liking to CJ.
- Got ninja'd 
- Knows Corbin is pretty bad in the ring.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder what's his stance about Britain voting out of the EU
- Would love to see an English born WWE Champion someday, I mean, they had an Irish in Sheamus.
- Likes Harper*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Spider-Man.

• Has a huge sig.

• Loves metal.


----------



## Dolorian

- New avi
- Nice post/points ratio
- Brie Larson fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Steadily approaching 2k posts.
- Is making a name for themselves.
- Has 24 friends on here.


----------



## CJ

*Over 5k posts :nice
Knows I'm terrible at replying to pm's 
Probably has a Becky Balboa mural painted on his wall :becky
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Represents Northern Ireland but uses orange like he's from Ireland. :CENA

• Knows how to dance like this.









• Should surprise me with some smileys of my favorite actresses. :meowth


----------



## CJ

*Unaware of what the orange in the Irish tricolour actually represents :nikki2
Made his own sig :nice
Likes redheads :JLC3*


----------



## Chrome

Also makes his own sigs
Part of the green and white army
Hopes Leanna brings him a picnic basket


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fellow Ambrose mark :JLC3

Rep whore

Quality mod (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Huge Sonic fan :JLC3
Hasn't been around for a while :hmm:
Loves blue
*


----------



## witchblade000

Likes futbol.
likes Leanna Decker
is a lifetime premium member


----------



## Dolorian

- Nine Inch Nails fan
- Fellow Rollinite
- Has an XBOX 360


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes feet, as well :nice:
- Commented about me this morning
- Perhaps likes horror movies?*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Likes Reigns
Dislikes Smark doofuses
2 images that is technically 4 in his sig.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has had a lot of different usernames.

Really into gaming.

Probably not enjoying how Becky is used.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been using a more readable font colour
- Likely sad that Charlotte will break Nikki's title reign record
- Is wondering where Nikki will end up in after the brand split


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Reached 8003 points
- Impressive in less than a year
- Wonder if he's a fan of THE UNDERTAKER!!!!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Believes in The Shield.

But not as much as he does Metal.

Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Repped me with a gif of Nikki's nice ass









Knows Rusev is the greatest man on the WWE roster :rusevyes

Living in the Red Nation :JLC3*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably enjoyed Eggman calling out Xavier Woods.

• Uses blue font color.

• Has over 4000 posts now.


----------



## Trublez

*Still doesn't give likes.
Made his sig himself I assume. (Y)
Is a mafia poster.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would mark out if Beth Phoenix returned.

Knows Sasha wont be boo'd anytime soon.

Knows Ambrose has been booked pretty damn well despite the complaints suggesting otherwise.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Same old avy
- Nice new sig
- Would watch Baywatch if it starred those to


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Pokemon, so clearly has excellent taste (Y)
- Has an animated av despite not being a Premium member
- Will one day reach 500 posts :lol*


----------



## Dolorian

- Disappointed that Dean isn't going to be on the NZ tour
- Hopes Dean is still champion by SummerSlam because she will be there
- Won't miss a RAW/SD show now that Dean is champion


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Respects Da Man :Rollins

Currently making a name for himself.

Has over 8,000 points.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Isn't a fan of Vince Russo
- Dean Ambrose mark
- Likes Sonic games


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been MIA for a while
- Or was here but I didn't notice
- "Cool guys don't give out likes"


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He roots for Nintendo and Deadman's hand roots for Sega
- Will always root for Nintendo forever
- Anticipated for the new Zelda*


----------



## CJ

*Huge Shield fan :rollins :ambrose
Only inhabitant of Kelper
Loves metal*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their rocking a new avy
- Their sig has been toned down
- A big fan of Lucha Underground


----------



## Slicked

Has Smash Bros avatar
Has Pokemon Avi
Joined way before I did.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fairly new to the forum
- First post in this thread :yay
- Has a superb top 5.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Samoa Joe fan
- Watched plenty of his favorites back in the Indies and TNA 
- We have the same stance with Corbin and see him as a good talent.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is over 10 years old
- Plays a few video games
- Is online right now


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Marks for Nintendo

Super Smash Bros. fan

Has been making the grade for 3 years.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new-ish sig
- Celebrated a certaint anniversary
- Pops in here every now and then


----------



## CJ

*Knows everything about everyone in here :side:
Pokemon pro :bayley2
Likes to keep his thoughts to himself :hmm*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a new Decker avatar.

• Big Jon Snow fan. :moyes1

• Upset about Becky being lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Aizen

* Liked what I sent to him. 

* But changed it for something better :side:

* Keeping the Mafia section alive :woo


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fellow metalhead
- He should listen to Paragon 
- Fan of Iron Maiden*


----------



## Chrome

Is glad the triple threat at BG will be held intact
Has a gif of Reigns doing a modified Outsider's Edge to Rollins in his sig
Thinks smarks wanna throw all indy guys in the main event immediately


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- seldom does he post in the Entertainment section (I would love to see him there)
- will become a fan of Denzel Valentine
- has seen more feet than a podiatrist


----------



## CJ

*Approaching their 10 year WF anniversary :nice
Big Lita fan
Likes to travel*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has another new avy, I think
- Their sig has been modified again
- It no longer contains Becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have enjoyed New Day's Wyatt impersonation.
- Has a nice round number of points.
- If he met New Day he'd probably ask them what their favourite Pokemon are.


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed seeing Becky destroy Nattie on RAW
- Thinks Wyatt is really good on the mic
- Is probably intrigued with this whole Wyatt vs New Day feud


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made more posts
- Not taking advantage of premium benefits
- Has more points


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Increased a post
- About to reach 5000 points
- Fan of Street Fighter*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I never played a Street Fighter game
- Now knows I grew up with Tekken
- Now knows I don't dislike Street Fighter, we just never crossed paths


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been tricked by Dr. Mario into eating pills with real time GPS tracking
- Doesn't seems to posts outside this thread
- Pika Pika is eating his profile at the moment


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has great taste in music
- Enjoys what I suggest him
- He should listen to some Paragon*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Advertises Metal to all
- They have a new avy
- Currently making a name for themself


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't changed his avi in a long time :hmm
Getting wrestling advice from Steiner
Saves all his posts for this thread :yay*


----------



## SMetalWorld

- Fan of Game of Thrones








- KING IN THE NORTH, DAMMIT!!!
- Probably have seen Leanna Decker's latest video on Facebook >


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made his sig smaller
- Too bad cos that Shield graphic was awesome :lol
- Might change his username again soon?*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loved seeing Rollins go over Cena on RAW
Is def hoping Reigns is not taken off Battleground
Knows the Age of Ambrose has just begun*


----------



## Slicked

Avatar looks like a mannequin 

Usernames kinda sounds Latin

Likes PlayStation


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Their top 2 wrestlers are Seth & Dean and that's fantastic (Y)
- Likes Trump
- Joined this month*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She still loves the idea of The Shield Triple Threat and Reigns still be part of it.
- Hoping that Ambrose retains
- Doesn't care about those schizophrenic haters what they say about Ambrose.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is in to theater
- Posts photos from the set
- Not here right now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has been making some more posts in the WWE section :yay
- One of five people to make 1k+ posts in this thread.
- Caught them all multiple times.


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks WWE is overworking Ambrose and that it is only a matter of time before he gets injured
- Would love for Becky to smack Nattie again
- Was not impressed by Roman spearing Steph


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was quick to respond
- Is almost 1 year old
- Location unknown


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Dolorian:

- Broke the 2k posts mark recently.
- Fellow lifetime premium member.
- Agrees that it's stupid that Billie is jobbing to Dana 

MTG:

- Ninja'd me 
- Was also very quick to post.
- Has been under Steiner's tutelage for a while now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was also quick to respond
- Almost 2 years old
- May be affected by that England/Eu thing


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be interested in a Wyatt style intro for New Day to be a permanent thing.
- Used to have multiple games represented in his sig, but is now a Pokemon dude through and through.
- 7th post on this page. (Settings dependent)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Prefers Seth and Dean more than Roman
- Charlotte fan
- Waiting on Neville to return... where the flying fuck is he? (No Pun Intended)
- Anyway, he's so insignificant that's why his disappearance hasn't done anything.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Isn't a fan of Neville (He's recovering from a broken ankle and a broken shinbone by the way)
- Has a new Smark Logic of the week.
- Firm Shield believer.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Neville.

• Hasn't changed his avatar in a while.

• Should come to me if he wants a new sig. :meowth


----------



## CJ

*Loves bullet points
Loves redheads :JLC3
Trying to poach Chief :stop
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Turned his back on Norn Iron.

• Has a nice new avatar with a blue background.

• Should make his new sig's background invisible. :benson


----------



## CJ

*Confused backgrounds & borders :hmm:
Loves Brie Larson
Knows I'd never turn my back on Norn Iron :benson
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Sol Katti:

- Fan of Brie Larson.
- Is probably a fine sig maker. :saul
- Is an excellent poster. :clap

CJ:

- Has been changing his avi and sig a bit recently.
- Ninja'd me 
- Knows that Norn Iron were unlucky against the Welsh.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by yours truly
- Was ninja'd by CJ
- Should type faster


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He probably chose the 3 Pokemon available at least once in the original Pokemon game
- Hasn't got them all
- He's still searching for rare Pokemon*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post on this page
- Posted before I
- Left again


----------



## CJ

*Professional Ninja
Has been making the grade since 2013
Huge Nintendo fan
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Another new sig, not that it's a bad thing
- Their first post on the page
- Has also left


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Prob likes all the starters from all gens
Might hate if Xavier joins the Wyatts, or might become a huge Wyatt fan
Chespin is throwing a Pokeball at Froakie's eye :O*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a new sig and av 
- Will likely get a new username sometime soon :lol
- Now has Asuka as a profile pic*


----------



## adamclark52

- seems to enjoy Dean Ambrose
- very likely female
- uses purple font


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a whole bunch of shows coming up including WWE
- Likes Chris Jericho (Y)
- Is from Canada*


----------



## Gandhi

- Has never met Seth Rollins but will
- Marked out when DA won the world title
- Is a huge fan of all of the Shield members


----------



## Chrome

Good worker, according to Meltzer
Is currently in India
Is a thelad1985 fan


----------



## Vox Machina

• Considers me a top 5 poster. 

• Is a great poster and mod.

• Also makes wonderful smileys.


----------



## Trublez

*Movie buff (I think).
Black and white border.
Hates the like system.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has remained loyal to Shona for some time.
- Certified rep whore.
- Also hated Roman spearing Steph at Mania.


----------



## Trublez

*Over 30,000 rep points.
Anticipating that Styles vs. Rollins dream match. :mark:
Know Becky turning heel would be stupid from a business sense but would be logical kayfabe-wise, considering how everyone always ends up turning on her.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows Roman spearing Steph was dumb
Has to be interested in New Day vs Wyatts, and the future of Xavier Wy.. Woods
Wants to see the WWE Championship in the possession of the King of Strong Style

Bad Wolf, excellent ninja
His production company is world famous as are his reps
Used to have a gif of Emma slapping Bayley
*


----------



## charlesxo

Is not Make_The_Grade
Should consider being more like Make_The_Grade
Ideally prays to Make_The_Grade before posting itt


----------



## Dolorian

- First time I've seen them in this thread
- Is on Brie Mode right now
- Fellow Rollinite


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their first time seeing GORE
- Or their first time seeing him in this thread
- Has missed a lot of stuff


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Getting ever closer to 500 posts.
- Joined in the same month as my birthday.
- First post on this page.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- One of my favorite posters

- Is from Cumbria, England

- Is a fellow Lynch fan*


----------



## CJ

*Knows things are in the works :bayley2
Can't wait for all the photos from Becky's beach shoot to drop :sodone :sodone :sodone
VIP member of the Mob :becky

SnK

Ninja'd the fuck out of me 
Kana fan (Y)
Haven't seen him about in a while*


----------



## Trublez

*Can't stop changing his avy.
Left something special on my profile page. :trips5
Loves Leanna Decker even more than Becky Lynch.*


----------



## CJ

*Noticed all my avi changes 
Best person on this site :mckinney
Determined to find out who that ass belongs to :rileyclap
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always has a beautiful avi and sig.
- Very accepting of requests :bayley2
- Probably nearly had a heart attack upon seeing the Becky shoot preview.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Born in January
- Which would make him Baby New Year
- Or at least close to it


----------



## Trublez

*Nintendo fanatic.
Doesn't want Xavier to leave the New Day.
Probably lol'd at this.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Not invisible like John Cena
May have seen the Cricket Wireless campaign Cena did mocking the JOHN CENA memes
Should Know Xavier would be epic with Wyatts imo *


----------



## CJ

*May like that visitor message I just left him :hmm
All round good guy :mckinney
Needs to eat his veggies :benson*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is correct on all points 
I can finally rep him again
Is a fine gentleman as well*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Another name change
- Hands out rep like candy
- May have seen the new Pokes


----------



## CJ

*Likes candy
Wishes he could change his name & ditch the underscores :agree:
Doesn't venture outside this thread much*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I do venture outside
- Already knows I just don't post as much
- Not taking advantage of premium benifits


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have a favorite out of the Gen 7 Pokemon we have seen now thus far
Now knows I still like Pikipek so far
Might have played River City Ransom before




*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

middle initial is R. :hmm * IRS* :CENA

will watch Total Bellas

his thoughts on the Divas? Gotta poke them all.

would rather eat his vaggies.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes to break the rules
- Plays by his own rules
- Which he also breaks


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't approve of rule breakers :hmm
Has probably caught more Pokemon than everyone else in this thread
Likes to makes jokes :thumbsup*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hasn't made his sig transparent yet. :benson

• Used to never change his avatar, and now he changes it every couple days.

• Hasn't listed three things about Trublez in a while. :hmm


----------



## CJ

*Knows my BFF hasn't been around much :sadpanda
Kindly offered to cut my sig for me :rileyclap
Either isn't about much, or doesn't frequent the same parts of the forum as me :hmm:*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows its hard to be around much when you have no stable internet.
Like Chief, didn't think I'd stick with Shona this long.
Has that weird black and white yet coloured effect in his avy.*


----------



## adamclark52

- Has a hot girl who I don't know who she is in their avatar and sig
- uses an olive green font that is hard for my aged eyes to read
- as of this writing has 5,326 posts, but I'm sure that will change


----------



## charlesxo

D E F T O N E S :honoraryblack
From Canadia
Could possibly be around 64 years old


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*GORE! :heyman2
GORE! :heyman2
GORE! :heyman2*


----------



## Chrome

Hasn't had a warning in over 3 years
Joined on 3/16 :austin
Has 3x as many points as he does posts


----------



## Gandhi

- Would enjoy how Penny Flame likes kissing/licking feet
- Seems to be enjoying that Dean Ambrose is world champion
- Doesn't like the WF user Chris WhinyG.O.A.T or w/e his name is


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- unique voice on WF
- misunderstood
- has some pics to show me


----------



## CJ

*Huge Penny Flame fan
Dating a British girl
Loves museums

Ninja'd the fuck outta me :gameover
Lita fan
Has been around for nearly a decade :mckinney*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- his popularity has hit its zenith
- has the breakfast of champions... an amalgam of frosties and coco pops
- knows about Penny Flame. Naughty.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Also naughty for knowing Penny Flame.

• Regular of the movie thread.

• Loves Lita.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- also a regular of the film thread... even though he once told Blackbeard he doesn't post there all that often.
- Seoul Kitty; Vague Katti; Sol Katti... don't worry, he'll run out.
- doesn't much like it when I call Brie Larson a whore. Or maybe he does.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a Premium Member but doesn't take advantage of being able to use gifs :lol
- Has a date in their sig
- Has been on WF for almost 10 years*


----------



## Kenny

- probably had a orgasm when DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE won the title
- is happy all shield boys have won the title
- frequents the wwe section (i saw an argument you had with someone in there :lmao )


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is quoting Queen in his user title... most likely. :hmm

• Loves boobs. 

• Knows a great man when he sees one. :costanza


----------



## Kenny

- might not know its an Arctic Monkeys song
- knows my love for boobs
- may have liked the past few weeks of WWE


----------



## Trublez

*AJ Styles fan. (Y)
Knows if the gif in his sig was higher quality, it'd probably have been removed by now. :lmao
Fellow rep whore.*


----------



## CJ

*Recently moved house :hmm:
Now lives in rural Wales with a Shona lookalike :rileylol
Hasn't made any of his epic celeb posts in a while :sadpanda
*


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows I only moved house due to renovations. 
Also now knows I only moved like 5 minutes away. :rileylol
Should add some special effects to his sig.*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't changed his avi/sig in a long time :WHYYY
Is getting an extra wing put on his house :surprise:
Knows I probably won't keep it long enough to put effects on it :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has gone overboard with his sig/avatar changes lately. :rich2

• Changed his location.

• Cares about Brexit.


----------



## Chrome

Brie Larson fan
Is at Vagina People :wow
Probably liked by Seabs


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Still celebrating Dean's title win :mark:
- Is from a state I've been to 
- Knows Dean is THE DUDE *


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Melanie Martinez. :moyes1

• Still loving the Dean title reign.

• Enjoys warm weather... Mordor? :meowth


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I need to calm the fuck down with all the avi/sig changes 
Now residing at Vagina People :aries2
Hasn't changed his name in a while :hmm:
*


----------



## Brollins

CJ said:


> *Thinks I need to calm the fuck down with all the avi/sig changes
> Now residing at Vagina People :aries2
> Hasn't changed his name in a while :hmm:
> *


Leanna Decker.
Thanks to CJ.
Got a lot of points.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Seth freakin Rollins mark
Has a funny quote in his sig along with Reigns getting owned
Offline/Incognito*


----------



## Aizen

* Recently posted a promo in PWA with an eerie, sinister and hopelessness vibe. :mark:

* New Avy.

* Joined in September as well. :high5


----------



## adamclark52

- shares their name with a pretty good metalcore band, although I'm not sure is even aware of that.
- enjoys the band Between the Buried and Me, but the real question is what is their opinion of Coma Ecliptic?
- has Tool lyrics as their Location, and lyrics from a really good Tool song at that!


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might be going to Survivor Series
- His favourite promotion is ECW
- Is into video games*


----------



## Kenny

- Ambrose lover
- going to a live event soon 
- is going to summerslam wow (how much did that set you back)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

http://i.imgur.com/H45ydIu.mp4

http://i.imgur.com/IuFLVX6.mp4


----------



## adamclark52

- clearly cannot count as those are two things :rollins4

- has a shit ton of karma

- is possibly celebrating a Mexican holiday, or is Mexican, or just likes Speedy Gonzalas


----------



## Kenny

- bringing the ratings
- dem boobs :sodone
- dat sig


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed and didn't realise :lol
- Wondered how much Summerslam cost me, and the answer is way too fucking much :lol 
- BOOBIES*


----------



## Dolorian

- Will likely enjoy what Dean and Seth did on last night match
- Now that Dean is champion is likely that she is out of the Ambrose Asylum, or is she?
- Has an amazing posts/points ratio


----------



## Trublez

*New avy.
Joined the same month as my birthday.
Loves video games.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wolf leading an army of Sheep who work for him at TBZ Productions
I have gotten to see him more often lately due to checking in at this hour
Knows together the former rBr have launched a multi colored border revolution :O Green, Blue, Pink. *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is very close to 23,000 posts
- Is a bit younger than me
- Has been on WF for 11 years soon*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Would be all :surprised if KENNY added her boobs to his collection.

• Knows Noctis is awesome. :woo

• Has met Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks that Suplex City has run it's course
- Is a fan of the video game Suikoden II 
- Not a fan of fake breasts, likes naturals


----------



## Dolorian

- Preaches Antinatalism
- Knows that we can be moral sans God
- Meltzer approved worker


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had $10 at some point
- Rising through the ranks
- I think they changed their avy again


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*En route to Alola 
A top contributor to this thread
Started page 858*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is on their way there along side me
- Second poster to post on this page
- Has been more active lately


----------



## CJ

*Went on a posting spree :WTF2
Extremely shy
Caught them all :yay *


----------



## Dolorian

- Awesome new Decker avi
- Didn't like Becky being considered the Class Clown
- Sends awesome reps


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awesome avatar
- Wonder where it's from
- Has 2060 posts*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows everyone should know that Becky Lynch is the best
Wants to RKO some smarks
Hopes The Shield era lasts for a very long time*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

eye catching avi & sig.

wishes he too could get squirted on by the chick in his sig.

rumored to have loaned Virgil to Bum Fights.


----------



## Dolorian

- Watches speedy gonzales' toons
- Sends nice reps
- Epic post/point ratio


----------



## Chrome

Probably liked the Eva Marie getting tickled pic I left on his wall
Proud member of the fWo :thecause
Has 25 friends atm


----------



## Tony

- Not looking forward to the next couple of years of Chicago Bulls basketball
- Prays to God every night for the firing of GarPax
- At least has Dean Ambrose as the WWE champion to cheer about :drose


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Just Tony
- Maybe Tony The Tiger?
- GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!
-







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Liked that I mentioned him in the best posters thread 
- Has a true statement in his sig but should remember Roman wasn't on the indies...
- Still has an awesome Shield av*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves that plum font color.

• Mentioned me in the best poster thread. :bayley2

• Knows I'm running out of Lord of the Rings related things to say.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Awesome poster.
- Has a Final Fantasy reference as a user title.
- Still owns a few old wrestling games.


----------



## CJ

*Loves orange :rileyclap
Very patient :bayley2
Wants to see Becky v Asuka :becky*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves my Riley smilies.
Thinks gingers actually have souls. 
Keeps alternating between Norn Iron and Leanna Decker as a sig.* :stop


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that we are full of soul. :becky
- Would buy tickets to a Shona concert.
- Rather enjoys the colour green.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Ooooooh!!! Changed Sig
- Is perhaps upset that Cesaro is injured
- May not like the fact that I dislike Sami Lame*


----------



## CJ

*Not a Zayn fan
Huge Sid, Shield, HHH fan
Used to live in Lebanon, now lives on Kelper*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Refuses to make his sig transparent. :tenay

• Has sent me glorious rep recently. :krillin4

• Should make his border orange.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has watched every Brie Larson movie
- Is trying to be honest with people in that other thread
- Has 14 social groups memberships


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of my faves on here (Y)
- Still dislikes sigs
- Has gotten way more active recently*


----------



## CJ

*Loves purple almost as much as she loves Dean
From the same country as Fearless Maryse (Y)
Looking forward to SummerSlam*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Leanna Decker, FTW
- That superman logo! :nice:
- The Iron Irish!!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is a big Shield mark.

Not a fan of the smarks logic.

Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Would pay to see Eva Marie and Maryse team up
Would have prob hated if Kane beat Miz for the IC belt last week
Knows that was a random and dumb match
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also has some CJ designed GFX. :bayley2
- Has played 127 games on PSN :clap
- Also wants to see Bex become champ :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, he liked the Hell in a Cell match between Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose
- Probably didn't like that Ambrose lost
- Samson fan*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that feud was awesome.
- Constantly updating his smark logic.
- Enjoys Roman's Tiger bomb.


----------



## CJ

*Has an awesome sig :rileyclap
Is an awesome poster :clap
Has awesome taste in wrestlers :becky
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is the king of graphics
- Has a non gif avy right now
- Has been on WF for 5 years*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might have enjoyed Dean beating Miz again on Raw 

Probably looking forward to the Shield triple threat.

Is also new to the Chatbox Crew*


----------



## Chrome

Didn't like Miz losing to Ambrose
Liked Rusev retaining the US title though
3rd gif in his sig is the best one imo :side:


----------



## CJ

*Ambrose fan :hmm
Wishes he had an all access pass to Renee's feet :lol
Seems to have given up making smilies :sadpanda*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably has no idea just how many gifs he has made in his life.

Would be impressive if he did know though.

Knows Decker is the Queen of the gingers.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Gets an unfair amount of hate from people on WF
- Would likely be happy to know that The Miz is really friendly in real life
- Would love it if Maryse wrestled again*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is definitely enjoying Ambrose as WWE Champion.

Probably jumped up out of her seat when he cashed in.

Has nearly 50 friends on here.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Doesn't get enough hate for his awful posts
- Is thirsty to cringe worthy levels
- Has shite taste in wrestling


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave theirself a makeover
- Is now new to the chatbox crew, despite not being premium
- Was once a goody goody two shoes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely terrified about the rumoured New Day split
- Wants to see them spread the P.O.P around the Wyatt compound.
- Might like to see the three re-imagined as Pokemon.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should check out Puzzle and Dragons... it's like Pokemon but now, it has an Anime tie-in now.
- Probably hated The Super Mario Bros. Movie
- Has stopped loving Pokemon since 2013?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I hope they had a good 4th of July
- Oh wait, they live in Canada, well, just as well
- Now knows I still love the games, the pic just stops at 2013


----------



## CJ

*Broke 420+ posts from outta nowhere :surprise:
Hopefully had a great 4th :bayley2
Needs to update his Pokemon sig to the current year :chlol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Does notice MTG post counts like I do
- Perhaps excited about Becky Lynch's match against Natalya (honestly, Natalya is boring)
- Would love to see the world turned orange*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Makes weekly updates to his sig
- Likes to make jokes about others
- Is not here right now


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big pokemon fan.

Not happy with the rumors of New Day splitting up.

Has no set bed time.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not impressed by Sasha Banks
- Probably not happy with the Miz being put in a match and lose to Ambrose twice
- Definitely knows that Charlotte will break Nikki's record before the brand split


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would perhaps Gothic Metal bands
- Likewise, he probably think of the singers are beautiful and know how to sing
- Fan of Nightwish?*


----------



## cgs480

- Listens to heavy metal
- Huge fan of the Shield
- Is artistic

Good luck to the next guy...


----------



## Aizen

* Everytime he closed his eyes he saw his astral body in space.

* From where he made a connection with his friend; El Shiv.

* Enclosed in a space of soothing sounds he could foresee that naming 3 things about him would be tough. :side:


----------



## CJ

*Hunts demons with Ana Cheri :JLC3
Great taste in women :sodone
Currently being ignored by Steiner :WTF2*


----------



## Kenny

- sent me some incredible rep :sodone
- great knowledgable dude
- good taste in women


----------



## CJ

*King of Oz
Loves boobs :nikki
Liverpool fan*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves boobs.

Loves redheads.

Loves Leanna Decker, who has both.*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows the Miz is just a jobber champion.
Has a cuppa haters, cuppa haters.
Thinks Maryse and Sasha are equally bad on the mic lol.*


----------



## CJ

*Doing Enzo impressions :chlol
Would kick Drake's ass at GTA :yay
Awesome BFF








*


----------



## charlesxo

Should consider donating his posts itt to MTG
Like strongly consider doing it
Like now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves his friend MTG
Knows MTG is a fantastic dude
His name has been screamed by Paul Heyman many of time.. wait that sounded wrong.*


----------



## CJ

*Prince of Pennsylvania
Owner of the worlds best tree house








Will eventually run out of FF characters to change his name to *


----------



## Trublez

*Wants me to change my sig/avy.
Posted a pic that strangely reminded me of the Wyatts Compound.
Has an avy that's pretty rad.*


----------



## CJ

*Think's NLC's tree house looks like the Wyatt's compound :WTF2
Likes Leanna with the good hair :mckinney
My BFF







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Relieved that Bex wasn't seriously hurt after the suplex botch. 
- Enjoys various people who have fine, fine hair.
- Managed to force a border into my sig. :no:


----------



## CJ

*Knows the last one had a border too








May soon be living next a to a giant Trump style wall along the border :lmao
Loves the Becky Lynch mega thread







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Carries a blue border
- Which he got by trading in his invisible cloak
- I can see them


----------



## Trublez

*Close to 5,000 points.
Probably wishes Nintendo would stop lagging behind Microsoft and Sony.
Loves Pokemon.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still hasn't given me that name
- In a similar predicament as I
- What with not having stable internet access


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HE'S POSTING MORE!!!! :mark:
- I wonder what's opinion that the New Day might disband
- Probably playing a Pokemon game now*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I would be devastated if it happens
- Now knows I'm ready for the blow
- Probably listening to Heavy Metal right now


----------



## CJ

*Just paid a visit to the VR porn thread :rileylel
Starting to make more posts :bayley2
Will have 500 posts before everyone knows it :Bayley*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a wonderful sig :sodone
- Has found a brilliant Becky gif from UUDD :lol
- Laughs at Youtube number arguments.


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for Becky to destroy Nattie at BG
- Likely laughs at YouTube number arguments as well
- Rocking a new sig


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wouldn't like the fact some of his favorite is in Simon's trash bin
- Listens to Tristania 
- And My Dying Bride*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new sig
- A sig that's not working
- Has left the building


----------



## Trublez

*Has an internet connection that's worse than mine, and trust me, mine is shit (I'm using a public wifi hotspot at the moment lel).
The time for him to go premium is long overdue.
Hopes the rumours of New Day splitting turns out to be bullshit.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Once gave me a beautiful lady for rep
- Will be bugged for her name until I forget
- Uses WiFi hotspots like yours truly


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder what's his favorite New Day member?
- Can't wait for the new Zelda game
- Perhaps, never bought a console outside of Nintendo.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I like all members
- Still can't see their sig
- Second to post on this page


----------



## Trublez

*In the same (shitty) boat as me.
May or may not have subscribed to ScrewAttack after that Pikachu video I showed him.
Still has his invisibility cloak.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I have to spread rep around
- Knows that's ironic since I don't rep often
- It's the one with the woman walking away from the camera


----------



## CJ

*Can't see Simon's sig :hmm
Trying to figure out the name of the chick my BFF repped him :chlol
Has a fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Could you see my sig?
- Looks fine to me?
- Loves redheads
- His favorite Disney princesses must be Ariel and Merida*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I can see their sig now
- Knows I'm not one to have fans
- May have had the same rep as I


----------



## charlesxo

The man
The myth
The legend

:blessed:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves violence?
- Likes the smell of blood in the morning
- Perhaps, loves Mortal Kombat?*


----------



## CJ

*Better never put Becky in the trash :benson
Wants Anna Murphy to visit him on Kelper
Long time member :mckinney*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Refuses to make his sig transparent. :tenay

• One of my absolute favorite posters. 

• Knows which celebrity gals I like. :lenny


----------



## Aizen

* Would have loved to switch places with Jonah Hill in 21 Jump Street. 

* Keeps every lottery ticket he’s ever bought believing that the numbers are a secret code that will lead him to alien life. 

* Fairly good at graphics.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined the same year as I
- Thought The Miz was in their sig
- Has made the HOF ballot despite their amount of posts


----------



## Trublez

*Finally ID'd the woman I repped him. :woo:
Still have no idea what his favourite Pokemon is.
Loves browsing this thread.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Favorite Powerpuff girl might be Buttercup
- His slogan is close to DBZ
- He and CJ share women sexual body parts*


----------



## Vox Machina

Trublez

• Still using this soap woman. :WTF2

• Loves that green. :krillin4

• Doesn't like bland-ass Apollo Crews.

SiMetal

• Ninja'd me. :jose

• Thinks CJ and Trublez exchange female body parts. :andre

• Loves the Shield.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- I await their next name change
- Is in here right now


----------



## Trublez

*Has had me name too many things about him recently.
Has a Carmen De Luz video opened in another tab as we speak. :evil
Spoiled my theory on him being a shy, innocent Nintendo lover that didn't engage in such disgusting activities.* :no:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Made a gif of himself scrolling through the thread :lol
- Knows the New Day/Wyatts feud is great.
- One of the finer WF posters. :bayley2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is also fine in the sense of wisdom
- Finally changed up their sig
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Is getting corrupted by my BFF :surprise:
May or may not be online right now :hmm:
Likes to keep his favorite Pokemon a secret :Oooh
*



SiMetal said:


> *
> - He and CJ share women sexual body parts*


:WTF2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Confused by Simon
- Now knows I wasn't corrupted
- May or may not be into Pokemon themselves


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His post counts keep on increasing.
- Won't be bothered by Pokemon Go
- Perhaps watching the shows instead.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Keeps his trash bin fresh and interesting.
- Casually waiting for Roman to return.
- Thinks Crews' moonsault is a poor finisher. :benson


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks Enzo is bad in the ring
- Hopes he improves
- Knows they shouldn't break up Enzo and Cass


----------



## CJ

*Wasn't corrupted by Trublez :yay
Doesn't have a favorite New Day member :Oooh
Uses invisible mode to ninja people :no:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks I'm a dishonorable ninja
- Now knows that's not why I may or may not be invisible
- Unless that turns out to be true


----------



## Slicked

-Has Smash Bros characters as his avi
-Username is contradictory to what I did in school
-has a cool Pokemon Sig


----------



## Trublez

*Seth fan.
Joined last month.
Knows BLM do some stupid shit.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*All new setup
Still kept the quote
Might listen to Drake
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Feels that the months leading to the release of FFXV are too long
- Loves japaness culture
- Should tell the girl on their avatar to stop eating ice cream and eat her veggies instead


----------



## Vox Machina

• Not a fan of total lightness.

• Has 8866 points. :CENA

• Knows JRPGs take forever to be localized for us weebs.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a Japanese Hulk Hogan in his last post
- Fan of Brie Larson (whoever she it)
- Joined May 2014*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't know the winner of the Academy Award for Best Actress this year.

• Likes putting wrestlers I like in the trash.

• Is enjoying Dean's title reign.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I don't cave into anyone else's opinion about wrestlers... I deduce my own reasons why I like or dislike wrestlers.
- Lives in Vagina people? Okay!
- His interests are stuff and things... pretty much the same as I do.
- You see, we have some stuff in common*


----------



## Dolorian

- Just ninja'd me
- Should post more in the metal thread
- Likes naming more than 3 things about the previous poster


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awesome avatar.
- Thanks! I'd look into the metal thread
- Many should be inspired by my metal knowledge
- Still has no sig*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes listing four things.

• Spider-Man fan, man.

• Has noticed that people like saying burial a lot.


----------



## CJ

*Still located at Vagina People :rileyclap
Needs to start posting some of his celebrity gals in the celeb thread :benson
Made some changes to the Hogan smilie :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Kindly offers alternatives to bordered sigs :rileyclap
- GFX lord.
- Might like that Newcastle are splashing the cash to try and return to the Prem.


----------



## Trublez

*Has the same amount of posts as me. Damn.
Likes Cesaro and Becky the most since they're still in his sig. 
Objective poster that tries to see the good in everyone even if they aren't the best talent.*


----------



## CJ

*Changed everything :hutz
Likes to watch the weather channel :rileyclap
Threw Shona in the trash :surprise:
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Trublez:

- Has changed his favourite gal again. :surprise:
- Probably has far more important things to do other than rack his posts up on here :lol
- Knows that deanambroselover threads are... questionable.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me 
- Might now be a bigger fan of Superman.
- Will favour whichever brand Bex is on :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Edited his last post
- Got Ninja'd
- Likes The Man and The Dude!*


----------



## Trublez

*Brought back the trash list.
Isn't looking forward to Neville returning.
Unlike me though, is looking forward to Orton/Lesnar.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Made a total make-over
- Not interested in seeing Lesnar/Orton
- I guess, Carol Seleme won't be returning anytime soon *


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably listening to metal right now
- Agrees that the best course of action with Roman after he comes back is to keep him away from the title for a bit
- Thinks Vibeke Stene has a great voice


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Closing in on 9k points.
- Knows that Reigns 100% has to turn heel at or after BG.
- Would cringe very, very hard if Lesnar had to have a match with Braun Strowman.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Both would cringe even more if Braun Strowman would be the one defeating Brock Lesnar (Just imagine)
- Doesn't seem to be a big fan of Lesnar's
- Should lecture me on the newer talents that are coming to WWE or NXT*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i do like Brock, but it's his matches which i generally can't bear to watch anymore.
- Will be hoping the Shield triple threat lives up to expectations.
- Would like to see Brock v Roman II


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Becky Lynch winning the Women's Championship.
- Would probably prefers seeing Becky winning it before Sasha Banks
- Likes one half of the Lucha Dragons*


----------



## Trublez

*Now knows my 3 waifus are Carol, Shona and Jackie (my current avi/sig).
Has a Spiderman quote in his usertitle.
Not to into Women's wrestling.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Laughs at Sasha haters
- New Ariana Grande(?) avatar
- CJ has completely taken over his profile page


----------



## Trublez

*Avy change again.
Is the 100th person to confuse Jackie Guerrido for that kid...I mean Ariana Grande.
Still waiting for some mudfight.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Killed the thread. :meowth

• Likes meteorologists.

• Using a white border. :WTF2


----------



## CJ

*Has a problem with white borders :hmm:
Becoming more active in here :JLC3
Nice guy Sol :Bayley
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has probably posted a lot of new hot picts in the celeb thread that i Have yet to check out
- Is showcasing his creations on his profile
- May be watching Brock's fight tonight


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been a while
- Apparently they took a brief hiatus 
- Has a new Avy to show for it


----------



## Pacmanboi

Is a Nintendo fan
Doesn't want people to know where they're from
Should know that I love Kirby


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big Sasha fan
- Might have went to the house show in Hawaii.
- Basketball fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Rusev beat Brock Lesnar someday
- Would be very disappointed when the New Day disbands
- Wouldn't give a shit about American Beta*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should give us some updates about how things are going over at Kepler 186F
- Probably thinks it has been a slow month for metal releases so far
- Is wondering where Taker is and why he has not showed up since Mania


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes the Gothic mood
- Has posted a lot for such a short time
- Has interesting points of views when it comes to wrestling*


----------



## CJ

*Loves metal :becky
Shield fan
Not a fan of smarks*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Went back to an old sig.

• Avatar doesn't match his sig or his user title. :tenay

• Wants Becky to win the title at Wrestlemania. :becky


----------



## Dolorian

- Part of the forum mafia
- Lost interest in the Sami vs Owens feud
- Loves the film Audition (nice)


----------



## CJ

*Loves acronyms :Bayley
Great taste in women








Needs a sig :benson
*



Sol Katti said:


> • Avatar doesn't match his sig or his user title. :tenay


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BROTHA WHY2CJ!
Wishes Charlotte would get #Deleted
Might like Becky to feud with Asuka for the NXT Women's title*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

defends the treehouse with aerial assault bots.

should hire :madhardy to mow his lawn.

is completely bored with Charlotte.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That avatar looks delicious
- Has 23,005 posts... not bad
- Constantly watching Anime
- Plays a lot of games*


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd & didn't even notice :surprise:
Biggest Sid fan on the forum
Has recently started posting more than 3 things :nikki2*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows how to count. 
Had me thinking he recently went back to his GOAT swimming pool slow-mo Decker sig only to find out its just a part of his rotation. :no:
Not letting MTG regain his throne in this thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I don't actually have a rotation, I just lost a bet with @Sol Katti & now have to change my sig daily :sadpanda
Knows that may or may not have been a lie :hmm:
Wishes English weather girls looked like the chick in his sig :banderas
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is that a scene from Sin City?
- Lost a bet to Sol Katti 
- Totally agreed about hot women being weather reporters*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows the vast majority of smarks can eat a dick anymore
Knows Shield would have been better with Kassius Ohno even if he likes Roman, he can't deny it 
Should know I am glad there is no Woo Woo Woo in the trash

*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves the FF series.
Avid gamer.
Like me, probably isn't purchasing a PS4 Neo.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves the heat when she comes in and announcing the forecast
- No wonder there are plenty of forest fires
- Wonder which would be the next chick he'd going to introduce. *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has named more than 3 things about posters numerous times. 

Fellow blue text brother :JLC3

Looking forward to Orton vs.Lesnar *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Haven't seen you in quite some time
- Can't wait for the next Sonic game
- Probably hopes, it's going to be good*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Knows I hope the next Sonic game doesn't disappoint. :mj2

Is not missing Hornswoggle on TV.

Has a pretty cool avatar. (Y)*


----------



## CJ

_*Loves Sonic more than wrestling :WTF2
Probably not going to watch the new Ghostbusters movie
Loved the Final Deletion :mckinney*_


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Liked my post about chicken tenders and BBQ Sauce

Always has black and white photos(?)

Thought was a mod but isn't


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have his 'not deleting until' list there for a while.
- Relieved that Khali isn't gracing our screens anymore.
- Participates in the Mafia games.


----------



## CJ

*Has a lovely orange & charcoal grey sig :mckinney
Makes some of the best posts on the forum :fact
Has excellent taste in favorite wrestlers :becky*


----------



## Dolorian

- New Sin City avi
- Used three smileys instead of the usual two
- Really looking forward to seeing the Lasskicker at BG


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last person I named three things about
- Into some dark stuff
- Is not here right now


----------



## Trublez

*Knows his Pokemon avy makes him seem more innocent and young than he actually is. :lol
May have seen Michael Cole's weekly interview with Xavier Woods.
Doesn't actually own a next-gen console IIRC.
*


----------



## MOX

Isn't Make_The_Grade so what he's doing in this thread I have no idea.

Needs to be introduced to Mexican and/or Colombian weather women (Venezuelan maybe? one of them).

Would like Jill Dando to be his mam if she was still alive.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't noticed I've been more active outside lately
- Killed of a section
- Pops in here from time to time


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Named one thing :surprise:
- Will be loving Xavier's work recently.
- Thoroughly nice guy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is seeing things
- Didn't notice I actually did type three things
- Can't prove me wrong :side:


----------



## MOX

Is actually Make_The_Grade!!!

Currently masturbates while looking at pictures of cute monsters.

Was once interfered with by an older man wearing a Pokemon t-shirt.


----------



## Magic

lost to me in tdl, 3-0
sucks at debating sansa's journey throughout AGOT
sucks at mafia


----------



## MOX

Lost to me 3-0 in the match that mattered, for the title.

Is very good at being good at things that don't matter.

Forgets that in my last mafia outing I caught the Godfather on DAY FUCKING ONE and then took out somebody else important on the second day, mafia somebody or serial killer maybe? Somebody good anyway. I got rightfully merked by scum on the the third day. Let me live any longer than that and scum are toast. That's right.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Window peeper
- Which is what he uses his invisible cloak for
- Likes no posts.
- Gives no f#cks


----------



## Aizen

* Named 4 things about Anark. 

* May be worried about Xavier.

* Posting in rants lately.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Part time Demon Hunter, full time great poster.
- Has now made the HOF ballot.
- Spends most of his time in the Celeb pics thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Spends great amount of time online
- May or may not be single
- It's almost 9pm where they are


----------



## Trublez

*Has 400 less posts in this thread than yours truly.
Knows unicorns are cringe...even when New Day do it.
Shitting himself over Xavier right now.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Big Cass is fucking terrible
- Is intrigued about the Wyatt and New Day segment
- Keeps count of how many posts each user makes in this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post on this page
- Don't see them posting in rants
- Active in the WWE section


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Might not be thrilled about Pokemon Go
- Doesn't seem to be excited about New Day's feud with the Wyatts
- Wonder which member he'd follow when or if they split-up*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows if/when they split I'll follow all three
- Updated their smark logic of the week
- Now knows while I'm not into mobile app games, I'm happy for Pokemon Go's success


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I saw him posting at the Enzo and Cass thread 
- Always editing his posts
- Probably owns a Pokeball*


----------



## Dolorian

- Stalks Enzo and Cass marks
- Misses Roman
- Probaly enjoys other music besides metal


----------



## Aizen

* Always excited by Seth and may have thought Seth was gold last night.

* Doesn't like The Boss.

* And just like Simon he may be listen some fine Metal right now.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably likes Marilyn Manson?
- Doesn't post much in the regular threads
- Still liked with plenty of rep points*


----------



## Aizen

* Wondering if I like Marilyn Manson - I used to like his earlier stuff but now I'm quite indifferent.

* Wants to see Brock vs Reigns one more time.

* A trash bin with Santino, Breeze, Cena, hornswoggle and Ziggler its fine. The rest shouldn't be there on that bin, imo. :side:


----------



## Trublez

*Not happy with Simon's bin.
Hasn't had a sig change in forever.
Celeb thread guy.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He'd probably feeling that weather rather hot
- Online
- Same color as his text*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their fifth post on this page
- Their sig is not working again
- Very active in drama


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Closing in on 430 posts.
- Has found a similar thread in rants to post in.
- Has never been caught masturbating :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Austin Aries fan
- Very active sig
- Would be adding new guys for NXT when they sign in*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sixth post on this page
- Just got back online
- Been here for over 10 years


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Edited his posts
- He also posts at "Be honest about the poster above you." as well
- He's been increasing his posts*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- HI SIMON
- Took John Cena out of the trash???
- Put Punk in there instead lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HI AMBROSE GIRL!!!
- You know, he was getting annoying but I guess, he's okay. So, out of the trash and live freely Cena.
- Probably, that made you happy *


----------



## CJ

*Likes listening to country music in his pickup truck :WTF2
Puts maple syrup on everything :surprise:
Makes awesome music recommendations (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- WF GOAT :mckinney
- Has changed his avi and sig big time :surprise:
- Knows that the commentary team blows. :no:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows that if I had known about that thread in the Rants section earlier, half the posts in their would be from me
- Recently made a well thought out thread in the WWE section
- It's 3 in the afternoon where they are


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Really likes posting in the "be honest about the person above you" thread.

Probably plays Pokemon Go.

Is apparently in contact with Scott Steiner.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- EC3 fan :mckinney
- Knows Rusev and Miz should both be retaining at BG.
- Can be found in the Red Nation.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still watches TNA
- May post in that section
- Now knows I stopped a few years ago


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Have been catching Pokemon since 1996
- He's committed 
- He's closer in having 450 POSTS!!!!! :mark:

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their 8th post on this page
- Been a little more active recently
- Has a new avy


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

-New Day fan
-Enjoys Pokemon
-Gamer


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a cool sig
- Likes PWG
- Has plenty of favorites which happens to be... none of them is in my trash bin. I'm impressed, sir! 
- And joined in 2015... joy!*


----------



## CJ

*Likes guns :yay
Likes throwing his least favorite wrestlers in the trash
Likes naming more than 3 things :nikki2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awww... why's the long face? I could still name 4 things about you.
- Has a scarred faced girl on his avatar
- There's an Ace of Spades on his signature
- He's not into red heads today
- Maybe extremely white haired ladies with scars.
- Kinky*


----------



## Dolorian

- New avatar
- It is not clear how he feels about the draft and the Shield members being split
- Listed twice as many things as the thread says to list


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always has a beautiful avi.
- Knows WWE desperately needs a creative shake up
- Has 29 WF friends.


----------



## Oneiros

- Makes me wish I had a sig like that
- Likes a lot of female wrestlers
- Probably looking forward to the draft


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lucha Underground fan
- Likes Son of Havoc
- Probably was ecstatic when Portugal won the Euro 2016 *


----------



## Dolorian

- Should checkout the band God of Atheists, their album may be good
- Probably loves anime
- Will be watching Battleground on the Kepler 186F Network


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Keeps changing his avatars to drawn Gothic girls
- She kinda looks like Rogue from the first X-Men movie
- Recommending me stuff... nice! I'll check them.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Watching City Hunter like he is @Skins

• Likes X-Men.

• Changed his sig.


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of Brie Larson & her vagina :side:
Member of the GFX section roud
One of my favorite people on the forum :mckinney*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Jessica Alba as a stripper is a perfect match.

Probably edited their own rep...

Wouldn never edit Becky.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Would be very upset if The Miz loses the title at Battleground
- Thinks The Miz has brought more credibility to the Intercontinental Title
- Can't wait for Nikki to make her return


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Enjoys web designing.

Would prefer to see Reigns not win another Rumble.

Big fan of Bloodborne.*


----------



## Gandhi

I've seen a lot of fake tits in my life, many looked amazing.

Maryse & Nikki however, have some of the ugliest fake tits I've seen in my life.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hopeful that Man U can win the Prem this coming season.
- Excited about Mkhitaryan's signing.
- Is rated as a good worker by Meltzer.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably excited for the draft to see which NXT guys/gals are called up.

Has made the HOF ballot.

Might want a tear away suit like Cesaro's.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Does Muay Thai
- Is confident that Rusev will crush Ryder
- Thinks Ryback should have been world champ a long time ago


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has another new avy
- Still against sigs
- Comes and goes as they pleases


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has to be happy seeing Pokemon explode into mainstream again
Knows so many are band wagoners and not as cool as us hardcore OG fans 
Knows they need to advertise the heck out of Sun and Moon with this game imo
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might be hoping for a Brie cameo now that DB is the Smackdown GM
- Is playing Pokemon Go a lot like me
- Telling somebody to eat their veggies*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Flipped her lid when Seth had the title at the end of Raw, I'm assuming.

• Was relieved to hear that Ambrose is still champ (?)

• Has been to Mirkwood.


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a signature featuring the brand new Netflix show Stranger Things. No spoilers plz, only done the first episode.

Knows that Dean Ambrose will not be WWE Champion after Sunday.

Will probably be far less mad than I will be when Bray Wyatt is drafted to Raw.


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't have a sig
From Canada
Has probably read ASoIaF*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Fan of _Sin City_... or just Jessica Alba.

• Black and white theme. :WTF2

• Will have 100,000 points shortly.


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't like porn reps (you are weird lol).
His location isn't PG.
Watches Netflix.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Helped me end my long search
- Has no idea how hard I face palmed when I saw her name in the link
- Knows what I'm talking about


----------



## charlesxo

The Kang








:denzel
Defo chose mystic on go or else :mj


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Took off his invisible cloak after all these years
- Pokemon Go brought him out of his shell
- Had another name change


----------



## charlesxo

years? :kobe9

Lives life through dog years
Supports **** day :mj
Fav gen 7 starter is Rowlet or at least now it is :cudi


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I like all of the starters
- To busy to see the vid I posted in the OPT
- Or just hasn't commented on it yet


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know I installed the Pokemon GO App
- He doesn't care much about it
- Never named his favorite Pokemon*


----------



## Oneiros

- Took out the trash in his sig
- Likes 20th century anime
- Thread regular


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the best posters on WF. :fact
- Recently changed their sig.
- Is hyped for the draft. :yes:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just showed up
- Had their post liked
- Didn't like MNR's ending


----------



## Mastodonic

Likes Pokemon.

Likes Nintendo in general.

He's located in the New Day? Lewd.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A big fan of Vader
- Almost a year old
- Nice sig that isn't centered


----------



## Trublez

*Probably not as annoyed as I am for WWE having The New Day completely no sell the Wyatt compound segment. fpalm
Enjoyed Xavier mentioning Pokemon Go on Raw this week.
Knows someone with an innocent sig like that shouldn't be watching porn.* :surprise:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Enjoys staring at her legs as she walks
- Have had plenty of women changed throughout this year
- Not really that faithful but I still like him.*


----------



## Aizen

* Was blessed by The Undertaker in a wild and eerie night.

* Iron Maiden sang in his birthday.

* And wrote poetry about how he buried RVD.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changed his avatar. 

• Will reach 1000 posts in like two years.

• Hasn't played Mafia lately.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joined a year after I
- Their points outweigh their post
- I believe that's a new sig


----------



## CJ

*Has become way more active recently :mckinney
Closing in on 5000 points
Has had the same avi for a really long time*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a black and white avy
- Has a black and white sig
- Gives out black and white rep


----------



## CJ

*Has noticed my theme :rileylel
One of the most active posters in here :mckinney
Looking forward to seeing New Day exclusively on Raw*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably happy that Becky is on SD
- Knows she has a better chance to shine away from Sasha and Charlotte
- Should change his font color to match his new theme


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows we need 2 Women's titles
Knows Red and Blue ropes will make the visual aspect of RAW and SD better
2525 posts
*


----------



## CJ

*Needs to remember to eat his veggies :benson
Will be paying close attention to SD :becky
Knows redheads do it better














*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Bex should headline the SD women's division :becky
- Knows Mauro deserves better commentary partners.
- Evidently a fan of monochrome.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would be watching the blue show from now on
- Wouldn't care much for Raw, then
- Loves redheads*


----------



## CJ

*Got rid of the trash :hmm
Has been around for over a decade :clap
Loves anime*


----------



## Chrome

Now a mod (Y)
Probably can't wait to start using his POWAH
No sign of Leanna in his avy or sig :hmm:


----------



## CJ

*Knows she's still my profile pic :benson
Has an interesting visitor wall :lol
Fellow mod :JLC3
*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- accidentally sent me a picture of Penny Flame without a top.
- has just been informed that Leanna Decker is getting her share of vitamin B-12.
- Farscape fan. Chiana. I believe my memory is correct on this.


----------



## Chrome

Entertainment section regular
Will love El Taco's avy :side:
Hasn't had a warning in over 4 years


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- could be getting ready to warn me
- should know that I already have some of those El Taco avy pics
- would probably like to tickle Cassidy Hubbarth's feet while watching the Bulls.


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't use his premium member features.
Comes back to this thread from time to time.
Come next month, would have been on here for a decade.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Bolding his posts.

• Loves Ariana Grande.

• Knows I know that that isn't her. :gaga1


----------



## Trublez

*Changed his avy.
Wrote his post super quick, like a minute after myself.
Knows my post color was due for a change.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Just ninja'd me
- Not using the traditional green font
- Not sure how he feels about the draft overall


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know our good friend CJ is a moderator now. :woo 

• Got ninja'd.

• Enjoys only the smallest amount of light.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is on the hunt
- A regular on the Mafia 7 thread
- No longer rocking the Brie Larson avi


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Made Sol reverse their ways.
- Happy that Bex has been separated from Sasha and Charlotte :becky
- Recently surpassed 10k points :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- They're second post on this page
- Quickly made a name for themselves
- First to post on this page


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know, I'm doing well with Pokemon Go
- Don't recognize any of that ones in his sig except the first 3
- He's probably tempted whether to download the app or not*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is so close to 8,000 points
- Casual Pokemon player
- Has to walk a lot


----------



## krtgolfing

Sic Avatar
Likes Pokemon Go
NEW DAY ROCKS!


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to tell me how to pronounce his username.
Stoked for Alexa and Lana's upcoming shoot on Muscle and Fitness.
Going to a WWE event soon.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Supplied adult content to a shy gamer
- Then was surprised when they wanted more info
- Is now apart of the BFO



Spoiler: BFO



Black Font Order


----------



## CJ

*Has created his own faction :WTF2
One of the biggest New Day fans on WF :Oooh
May or may not own a trombone :hmm







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is now a moderator on the site :yay
- Has closed a few threads already :lol
- Knows Smackdown does have potential to be a solid show.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post on this page
- Cringed at Kalisto's mic skills
- Their 3rd post on this page


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His page settings are different to mine.
- Ever present in this thread.
- Has probably appeared in most of the 2170* pages in this thread.

*subject to settings


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Somewhat quick to respond
- Still online
- It's after 7pm where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Appears to be invisible.
- Approaching 5,000 points
- Probably a Pokemon Go master by now.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is looking forward to some fresh feud with Becky on SD
- Definitely owns a lot of Becky merch
- The Might CJ creates his sigs


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A very fast typer
- Still has no sig
- Not online anymore


----------



## CJ

*25 posts per page :JLC3
Loves this thread :bayley2
Loves stats
*


----------



## Trublez

*Hustled his way into the Moderation Team. :rileylol
Either copied me with the white border on our avatars or I copied him (honestly can't remember lol).

Rocking a badass Sin City theme right now.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Enjoys naming things with his BFF(s)
- Is gone for the time being
- Has a white border I didn't notice before


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will soon have 500 posts and 5000 points.

• Has had the same avatar and sig for a long time. :surprised

• Ships CJ and Trublez. :WTF2


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Brie Larson avi is what's best for business
- Gunning for 8000 posts
- Has been attacking the Mafia 7 thread relentlessly


----------



## Trublez

*One of the many avid gamers that post in this thread.









Should know that I used to hate sigs back when I was posting on another forum (sigs sort of grew on me when I joined here I guess).
Doesn't allow any comments on his profile page*. :hmm


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Now, types in bold black
- Not the most original color
- Interesting gifs on the last post*


----------



## Trublez

*Has gone on an anime watching spree. 

Should know that I say "this company" a lot. :hmm:

Has been annoyed with my decisions lately (first for getting rid of Carol then using black font instead of that silly green).* :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a white border.

• Using bold black font.

• Likes black and white together.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes Broken Matt.

Strongly dislikes The Mother of Dragons.

Final Fantasy IV fan.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants to inform people that nobody should tread on the area between Leanna's legs.
- Has probably deleted a few people in his time.
- Will never leave Team DarkLady roud


----------



## Dolorian

- Is currently moving the Lynch Mob to SD
- Thinks the Helluva Kick is quite different from the Curb Stomp and that it need not be banned
- Thinks Paige should be on SD


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has no location. Not even Parts Unknown. :WTF2

• Has no sig.

• Eclipsed the 10,000 point mark.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lives in Vagina People... nice
- Likes horror films
- He's also a cat's sole... okay*


----------



## Dolorian

- His avatar points at gun at everyone yet never shoots
- Has been headbanging on the forums for over a decade
- Has the inverted pentagram on his profile, is probably a Satanist


----------



## CJ

*Has a phobia of sigs :hmm
31 WF friends :JLC3
Looking forward to Nikki's return :nikki*


----------



## 751161

- Makes me cautiously open my rep page in public places, in case people think I'm looking at porn. :kobe9
- I very much embrace his and I's bromance. Public knowledge at this point, I'd take a bullet for you man :mj2
- Recently became Mod, and it couldn't be any more well deserved.


----------



## Oneiros

- Was broken by CM Punk
- Was broken by Ferris Bueller
- Is constantly broken by Deadpool


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Named after an ancient Mexican tribe
- Or some Luchadore that he's representing
- Watches Mexican wrestling*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has gone all anime on us
- No animation in either av or sig
- I passed him up in posts way too long ago :lol*


----------



## Trublez

*Has been to a ton of WWE events.
Still on dat purple font.
Older than I first imagined. *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is making me want those shoes the chick is wearing in his sig :lol
- Is also making me wonder how old he thought I was?
- Has had that same quote in his sig forever*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She's more dedicative WWE fan than I am... she goes all the way from New Zealand to watch a WWE show while I'm in Canada
- She's coming for Summerslam
- Should pass by to Vancouver and say "hi" to me... I'll take her out for dinner *


----------



## Trublez

*Spiderman fan.
Should know that Xavier Woods is a Babymetal fan.
Misses:*


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably realizes all who have seen the Brazilian booty, miss it. 
- Likes listening to Rocko
- Dislikes Mojo Rawley


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- I believe he knows all the life drive stuff put forward in his thread is juxtaposed by a death drive. Suicidal thoughts are normal. Freud: the goal of all life is... death. 
- understands you aren't impugning 'good' Muslims when you attack Islam. There is only one Islam. There's no moderate option. It is irrelevant what a Muslim believes; that's their subjectivity altering it. Islam is incorrigible. And I say all this despite having several good friends who are Muslim. 
- We are also of like mind when it comes to the beauty of the flags of Macedonia, Egypt and Israel.


----------



## CJ

*Got fired by Steiner :WTF2
Massive Lita fan
Approaching his 10 year WF anniversary :hb*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has been enjoying his new status. :bayley2

• So much RED.

• Likes booty shaking. :meowth


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- fan of The Lord of the Rings franchise
- likes Kevin Smith's best Chasing Amy
- enjoyed Lost. Surely Locke/Smoke Monster/Man in Cabin/Man in Black should have been one, no?


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoys seeing Lita on the pre-shows
- Should be asking Steiner for his job back
- Is more here than there


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's making an impact in these forums
- Doesn't mind Roman Reigns being heel
- He's a brief candle in the dark*


----------



## Lm2

10 years on this forum
loves anime
has over 8000 points


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Light Mayonnaise 2?
- Luigi Mario 2?
- Hey, at least, he likes Pokemon*


----------



## Oneiros

- 10 year vet
- has a 1/31 chance of having joined WF on May 19th of 2006, which would piss off Kane
- Made me realize they have internet in Kepler 186F


----------



## CJ

*Great taste in favorite wrestlers :becky
Probably happy Portugal won the Euros :yay
Loves LU :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now has the power to ban me
- For that reason, is the best poster on this site
- Which would be true even if they weren't a mod


----------



## Trublez

*Too nice to ever get banned. 
Probably wasn't too pleased with the New Day taking the L last night.
So here's something I made to cheer you up (and a sig to use if you ever go premium lol).*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Not impressed with Nattie's acting.
- Has gone jet black.
- Has extensive wall convos with his BFF.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy that Dean retained last night
- Enjoyed Owens/Zayn bout
- Enjoyed a lot from Battleground.
- Although, I had to skip the PPV because of other circumstances.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Old school anime fan
May have seen Escaflowne which I am still watching at the moment
May think Fozzy is good*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will likely change his username again soon :lol
- And his sig & avy to something else K-pop related
- Dolorian posted a slightly creepy gif of a chick with blue hair on his visitor wall*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- courted by Ambrose Guy
- is chuffed that WWE decided to turn some poor booking into an Ambrose push. 
- based on her location, she's probably more familiar with cadbury pinky and pineapple lumps than most on this forum.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has an epic avatar of one of the hottest women ever.

Is getting a push.

Has been on WF for over a decade.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Never posts anything worth reading
- Is hypocritical when talking of WWE
- One of the thirstiest boys in all of WF


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- gave me the low-down on his trip to India
- in his lifetime, he'll see cannibals compete in the Miss Galaxy competition
- isn't expecting a Christmas dinner invite from Fearless Maryse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Doesn't have an image in their signature.

Nearly at 5,500 posts.

Posts in this thread quite often lately.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not happy with Rusev getting pinned by Balor last night
- Doesn't likes Balor and thinks his push is ludicrous
- Has hopes that Nikki may make a return on SmackDown Live tonight


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I can never tell if they a new avy or not
- But I can tell when they have a new sig
- Which is pretty much never


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably plays Pokemon Go.

Is Making The Grade.

Has a lot of 4's in their posts and points.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is glad the Miz retained at Battleground
- Probably didn't like the finish to the match however
- Been here for over two years


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Edited their post
- Almost a year old
- Is gone for now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be higher than R-Truth's level eleventeen on Pokemon Go.
- Incredibly close to 5k points.
- Has had the same avi for a good while now.


----------



## Trublez

*Probably didn't realise his username might seem suspect to non wrestling fans, especially in light of all the issues going on in the black community right now. JK :lol

Knows anyone calling Sasha/Charlotte a MOTYC is delusional as hell.

Happy Reigns is no longer being booked like Superman.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i genuinely got a PM about that once :lmao
- Always has aesthetically pleasing avis and sigs.
- Notices that a lot of people do complain about anything and everything these days.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Very happy in seeing Balor winning two big matches in one night
- Happy that New Day is the longest tag team champions
- It looks like WWE is shaping up the way he's liking it.*


----------



## CJ

*Currently watching City Hunter 1
Not a fan of smark logic
Has a trash can somewhere full of wrestlers
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks the RAW logo looks unfinished
- Is now a moderator, deservedly so
- Likely looking forward to SmackDown Live tonight


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Reigns should be a heel.
Video game fan.
His usertitle is the same name as Richard Dawkins autobiography.*


----------



## 751161

- Great poster from what I've seen. 
- Needs to tell me who that bade is in his signature/avi some time today, thanks.
- I guess I'm Drake, because that's practically all I do whenever I play GTA, it'd be a lot easier if NPC's didn't drive like fucking morons.


----------



## Trublez

*Just got repped the name of her. 
Should know that in GTA, I sometimes stop at red lights too for fun. :CENA
Was ChampViaDQ's rival back in the day when it came to graphics.* :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks that Balor going clean over Reigns was terrible
- Definitely not a Balor fan
- Closing in on 28,000 points


----------



## Darkness is here

- Probably a Finn fan, congrats.
- Idk him and he doesn't knows me either.
- Has more points than me, like why? xD


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know I'm not necessarily a Balor fan
- Likes Katy Perry
- I just gave them a like and some rep to help boost those points


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Generous
Point farmer
Posts on this thread a lot


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Seth Rollins fan (Y)
- From Chi-Town
- Has been on WF for a year now*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves those Shield gifs.

• Knows my favorite will defeat her favorite for the WWE title. :ziggler2

• Learned to ride a horse by a rider of Rohan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Dolph Ziggler?
- Oh well... still respect you anyway 
- Used to be called the Vague Katti!!!*


----------



## CJ

*Probably listening to metal on Kelper :becky
Big fan of Anna Murphy
Regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Pretty sure I've known since Why2CJ days (?)

Moderator for the people

From Northern Ireland


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't changed his avy in forever.
Probably happy Ziggler won at SD.
Brutus is not his name.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made the same observation as I regarding the Chief's name
- Was able to watch Raw this week
- May have watched Smackdown as well


----------



## charlesxo

:bow
:bow
:bow


----------



## Dolorian

- Worships Make_The_Grade
- Avid TotalDivas fan
- Likely sad that Brie Bella retired


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May be invisible
- Location unknown
- Gender also unknown


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

Likes Pokemon
Plays video games
Nintendo mark


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes ECW
- From Chicago
**- HE'S HARDCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOREE!!!!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last one to post in here yesterday
- Their sig still isn't working for me
- Knowledgeable


----------



## CJ

*Can't see Simon's sig :sadpanda
Rapidly closing in on 5000 points
Pro at Pokemon Go*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Pro here as well... I'm level 10
- Wonder if he's playing Pokemon Go
- Would choose team Red like I did
- Jealous from one of the Usos got to smell Becky Lynch's hair.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a new Smark logic :lol
- Big fan of anime.
- Likely a bigger fan of metal though.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not pleased with Becky's 50/50 booking
- Thinks Balor shouldn't get a mega push right off the bat
- Can't wait for Nakamura to be called up


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't watch NXT I believe.
Knows Balor beating Reigns and maineventing Summerslam within a month is asinine.
Has an invisible cloak.*


----------



## CJ

*Ditched the green :WTF
Loves watching weather forecasts :rileylel
Secret Ariana Grande fan *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoying his new mod role.
- If WWE do the right thing, his sig might include Becky holding a title sometime soon :becky
- Would love to see Becky v Alexa at some point.


----------



## HensonNXT

-Mostly Agrees with me on the SD Womens Division

-Loves Becky Lynch

-Joined Two Years before I did


----------



## CJ

*New member
Wants to see Asuka on SD
Doesn't have a sig
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Enjoying his reign of terror on the world
- He'd likely becoming a dictator
- He'd brainwash everyone by loving the color red. Why? Because...*


----------



## CJ

*Celebrated his 10 year WF anniversary this year :yay
Recommends good music :bayley2
President of Kelper (Y)
*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

wants to bang leanna decker
wants to bang jessica alba
likes the color orange


----------



## Dolorian

- Apparently has access to CJ's to bang list
- Is perfectly OK with Ziggler winning the #1 contenders match
- Should make Steiner tap so that he stops ignoring him


----------



## Chrome

From Chicago (Y)
ECW fan
Doesn't post a whole lot it seems


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Marley. :moyes1

• Likes Klossy. :moyes1

• Likes Becky. :becky


----------



## CJ

*Still only given out 1 like :confused
One of the biggest Ziggler fans on WF
Has never had a Ziggler avi/sig afaik :hmm:*


----------



## Trublez

*Can now see all my infractions.
Has now probably received angry PMs about closed threads. :rileylel
Been on here for 5+ years.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is a bad boy.

• With a lot of hos.

• Drives his own cars, wears his own clothes.


----------



## Trublez

*Could be spitting Drake lyrics at me right now, I don't know.
Excited for Ziggler.
Slightly more points than me.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know that was Snoop Dogg. :mj4

• Hates Ziggler. 

• Needs to go back to Carol. :benson


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I googled the lyrics after making that post. 
Knows Carol will come back in time.
Fan of Dr Who.*


----------



## CJ

*Keeps teasing a Carol return but never delivers :no:
Loves his weather app :rileylol
Still doesn't watch Eastenders :side:*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is the MOD that runs the place
- Would have probably made a better RAW/SmackDown logo than what we got
- Is hoping they actually start doing something worthwhile with Becky soon


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a beauty crying blood in his avatar
- Joined last year and gaining great attention
- Has great insight in wrestling.*


----------



## Trublez

*Watches a lot of space/universe documentaries because he claims to be currently posting from another planet, hundreds of light years away. :WTF
Likes anime.
Not impressed with Jackie Guerrido, like many others in this thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Shouldn't care what others think about his latest Waifu :benson
Has the same color border as his BFF :JLC3
Big fan of horror movies :mckinney*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is now an esteemed mod
- Made my av
- Will possibly go back to Leanna in his sig/av soon*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Frustrated as I am that Roman Reigns is getting punished while Brock Lesnar is scot-free
- She's happy that Ambrose is still shining like the sun in her life.
- SUMMERSLAM!!! HERE........................... SHE............................. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Lesnar to be punished.
Hates smarks...so hates himself and me considering we're all smarks here. :rileylol
Dislikes Lesnar so should agree with the people saying he should have jobbed to Kofi (or am I missing something here).* :confused



CJ said:


> *Shouldn't care what others think about his latest Waifu :benson
> *


*I wasn't being serious as I don't give a flying fuck in all honesty.* :draper2


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably wants Lesnar to just go away
- Pulled off a very sneaky move by attacking CJ after mentioning three things
- Is not looking forward to the Superman Balor push


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Don't mind, Balor, but for Christ's sake, change his finisher. I mean, it's terrible when it's executed because once Balor leaps off the turnbuckle and lands his feet on his opponent's chest, he falls on his head and then gets up and goes for the pin. It looks awkward and it seems the move hurts him more than the opponent.
- Likes dark stuff
- Love the night.
- With that said:

"I Love The Night
Song Lyrics Written by Me in 2011

Outdoor, the world is alive
Colors of the eve seems so bright
Cherishing the second life
Blending beauty of the dark and neon lights

It's time to hit the city for fun
I'm looking for someone to rock me out
The creatures that looks to stun
And the music blasts away so loud

She was there next to the stage
Devilish eyes stares at me
The band plays with a lot of rage
Mesmerising eyes for me to see

Invinting me over into her world
Behind the scenes hidden away
Steaming passion around this girl
As our favorite music starts to play

(Chorus)---

I love the night
I love the night
When the dark creatures rule the night
I love the night
I love the night
When everything looks so beautiful in sight
Woohoo!!!
---

(Guitar Solo 1)

There are twisting and turning
Yearning around her beautiful body
Hotter than hell for its burning
Setting my nasty soul for free

Louder the music plays around
Singing away my favorite sound

(Chorus Change)---

I love the night
I love the night
When it is the best time for this lust
I love the night
I love the night
When this love is churning away in dust
Alright!
---

LET'S GO WILD!!!

(Guitar Solo 2)

(Chorus change)---

I love the night
I love the night
When everything seems so right
I love the night
I love the night
Can't deny because I love THIS NIGHT!!!
YEAH!!!
---

(Outro Solo)*


----------



## CJ

*Listed a song as one of his 3 things :confused
Wants Anna Murphy to move to Kelper
Anime fan*


----------



## Trublez

*Loves Becky's hair.
Knows Sasha isn't being shoved down anyone's throat.
Close to 11,000 posts.*


----------



## CJ

*Loves the weather channel :rileylel
Loves living in sunny London :mckinney
Won't be visiting Simon on Kelper :sadpanda
*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I watch this on a weekly basis. :rileylel 




Doing a great job as a mod. :benson

Should see Becky calling out the creative team. 




27:34*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online on a Saturday
- Has a collection of attractive females
- Still has the same quote in their sig


----------



## CJ

*Knows I've already seen that :benson
Knows Becky is right :becky
Learning Spanish by watching weather forecasts :hmm

MTG

Ninja'd me :no:
Pokemon Go Pro :bayley2
Knows the time in multiple locations :hmm:
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Surprisingly still using that sig.

• Knows Becky should win the title soon. :becky

• Needs a red border.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Became more well known than I in a shorter amount of time
- Not sure which section they post in the most
- Is not invisible


----------



## Oneiros

- Possibly on the Pokemon Go bandwagon
- Closing in to 5000 points
- Has had the same avatar and description for quite a while


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a badass new sig :clap
- Could probably listen to Enzo's promos for hours.
- Likely looking forward to Nak/Joe at Brooklyn II


----------



## charlesxo

4' 11" 3/4 tall
Has obtained 3 different STDs from 3 different countries
Likes lettuce


----------



## Oneiros

Chief:

- Knows the true badass level of CJ GFX
- All the wrestlers on his mark list are in his :mark: list 
- Has almost as many posts as I have points :lol

Charlie:

- Ninja'd me in a space of 4 MINUTES because I was slow as hell
- GUTS :mark:
- Probably let down by the latest Berserk anime adaptation


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Username is in all caps
- Like others, has not gone threw my previous posts in this thread
- 2 years old


----------



## Trublez

*Had the Pokemon sig long before all this Pokemon Go stuff caught on.
Occasionally posts outside this thread.
One of the few regulars in here that isn't premium.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably not a fan of Bayley
- Just blew past 28,000 points
- Would like Cesaro vs Rusev for the US title at SS


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Generous
- Modest
- Goth-like


----------



## Trublez

*Not modest with likes.
May not have ever played Pokemon Go for all we know.
Has dirty thoughts when he looks at the below pic. *:side:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- It's not like I don't appreciate the lady in your sig but still she has killer legs
- You're a butt-guy
- Is loving the summer being too hot.*


----------



## Trublez

*Metalhead.
That doesn't mean he doesn't have a range of interests tho (wrestling, anime, astronomy etc).
Now knows I'm really, really, really into Astronomy too.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- It's Astronomy, baby!
- I could see so many stars inside Uranus
- She's pointing at Salt Lake... could it be that you really live there? [Insert the Hmmm... gif here because I'm lazy to find it and can't memorize the shortcut for it here]*


----------



## CJ

*King of Kelper
Doesn't know the code for the :hmm: :hmm gifs
Probably knows how to play at least one musical instrument*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes booty shaking.

• Doesn't live in Laos.

• Doesn't want this thread to die.


----------



## Dolorian

- Brie Larson fan
- Tales of Abyss avatar
- RPGs are probably their favorite game genre


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- User Interface designer
- Likes Roman Reigns
- Perhaps is frustrated why Brock wasn't punished while Roman did.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- He'll be changing his Smarks logic of the week soon.
- Grizzly forum veteran.
- Misses proper violence in the WWE.


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that none of the SD girls can touch Becky
- Will soon be 2 years old in this forum
- Will invade SD with the whole Lynch mob if Becky is not the first champ of the division


----------



## Trublez

*Has made a name for themselves. :yay

Should know I don't technically hate Brock, it's just his delusional fans and current schtick (like Boreplex city) that piss me off immensely. 

Starts a ton of threads.*


----------



## charlesxo

Rep whore :mj
Was in the red :mj
Puts in work itt :mj


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has half the smilies memorized by heart
- This sometimes leaves his posts unfinished
- May have put his invisible cloak back on


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows all the Pokemons
- Should know that my first Pokemon was Bulbasaur
- Is trying to catch them all*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I still have no plans on playing Pokemon Go
- Has been active in Rants recently
- I wonder what their sig is, cause I still can't see it


----------



## Trublez

*Not interested in Pokemon Go.









Loves Pokemon tho.
But not that much since he's not even bothered to jump on the bandwagon.








*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Will change a new girl in few months
- Likes GTA games
- Would love to see GTA 6*


----------



## Trublez

*Changed his smark logic of the week.
Should know that Carol, Shona and Jackie are my only waifus. Ok, maybe Rachel Riley, too. :side:
Most likely binge watching City Hunter right now.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows that I dislike Brock Lesnar
- Likes women touching saxophones
- Likes how she's feeling Salt Lake *


----------



## Chrome

Orton mark
Wants Orton to take Heyman to Viperville
Is the first ever Kepler 186F inhabitant


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes gangsta Carlton.

• Red border revolutionary.

• Loves Ambrose.


----------



## Chrome

Not a fan of Lesnar
Likes anime
Star Wars fan


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- GOAT Gangsta Carlton sig & avi

- Probably lost his sh*t when Ambrose won the title and even more when he retained at BG

-Has done this handshake IRL


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Dean Ambrose, therefore is awesome with me (Y)
- Has that awesome Dean quote in his sig
- Likes a lot of other good wrestlers too*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- One of the best marks on the site (not a delusional mark, states flaws of said wrestler)

- Really cool rotating sig of The Shield boys.

- Has met her favorite wrestler (lucky)


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Adam Cole (baybay).

• Loves Jericho and Angle just like me.

• Name inspired by ECW wrestler. :meowth


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is a Ziggler fan :fuckyeah

- Is an anime fan

- Not a fan of punches in wrestling


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their third post on this page
- Reminding me of me
- Almost 2 years old


----------



## Trublez

*Probably annoyed that New Day took the L at the hands of The Club yet again!
Most likely cringes at the stupid R Truth Pokemon Go storyline.
Wonder what he felt by this version of New Day.*


----------



## CJ

*Just made one of his rare food posts :hmm
Pays TBZ employees in popcorn :WTF2
Second biggest New Day fan itt :Oooh*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks I made my own group, which is false
- Doesn't have it in them to ban someone
- But will close a few threads


----------



## CJ

*Loves this thread almost as much as Pokemon
From the US
Proud owner of a unicorn headband :Oooh*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now has to be online more so than usual
- Edited their own rep
- Will get a lot more respect around here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

On the road to 1000 posts.

Probably has played Pokemon Go.

A staple of this hallowed thread. :mckinney


----------



## Oneiros

- Makes me wonder how many rotating variations of the same gif he has going on
- Likes Broken Matt :no:
- Likes Becky :agree:


----------



## CJ

*Has a fancy sig :nice
Has a favorites list
Loves football :bayley2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't have any redheads in his sig.
- Loves seeing Jessica Alba dancing
- And seeing her twerking as well.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*A well-known poster in the music sections.
Must have really liked that RKO this monday.
Is using the Navy Blue.*


----------



## Darkness is here

- Self proclaimed NXT champion.
- Has a good tag team in his sig, forgot the names.
- Welcomed the colored ring ropes likes me with open arms.


----------



## Trublez

*Might be a John Cena fan. 
Might be a Batman fan.
Might be a lot of things.*


----------



## CJ

*Likes women that know how to handle a trombone :rileylol
No longer posts in green :sadpanda
Has a whole bunch of waifu's
*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Rocks Orange text.
Could be "CJ" from San Andreas.
Has a suggestive dancing sig...
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His heart is cold as ice
- Isn't related to Vanilla Ice
- And retro*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- recieved rep of two young ladies doing things with their feet other than walking
- probably wondering what the hell was going on, he went sleuthing through my profile
- has a reminder on his wall encouraging him to drink milk


----------



## Chrome

Is probably happy to see Blackbeard back
Enjoys Lita being on the preshow
Will enjoy the familiar rep that I just sent him :side:


----------



## CJ

*Red border :nice
Huge Ambrose fan
Makes awesome smilies :clap*


----------



## Vox Machina

• No borders on his sig. :tenay

• Is hoping Becky becomes Smackdown's champion.

• Not that excited for SummerSlam.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- likes Hayao Miyazaki
- played Chrono Trigger 
- doesn't think there's even a morsel of originality left in Hollywood.


----------



## Trublez

*Lost his job because of Scott Steiner.
Most likely hates the Big Booty Daddy now.
Has feet gifs on his wall.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I'm a huge Pokemon fan
- Now knows I'm just not interested in Mobil games
- Now knows I'm 100% focused on Sun and Moon


----------



## Oneiros

- People assume he plays Pokemon Go, but he doesn't.
- The only Pokemon I can name in his sig (besides the 1996 original ones) is Chikorita.
- Doesn't feel like going premium.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Portuguese
- 2 years old
- Had their sig made by a Mod


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have been worried for Big E on RAW.
- Over 3 and a half years old.
- 11 points away from 5k :fingerscrossed


----------



## Aizen

* Wants to see Cesaro as a world champion. (Y)

* Raised good points in that same thread.

* Good poster.


----------



## Trublez

*Makes smilies.
Has had his sig longer than KO has been in WWE.
Hasn't posted much in the 2 years and 10 months he's been here.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wow! You change chicks more than you'd change pants
- Going with the CJ route and loving the redheads
- By the way, who the fuck is she?*


----------



## Trublez

*Has never heard of Taeler Hendrix.
Wants Paul Heyman to start taking bumps again. :lmao
Probably didn't enjoy seeing Lesnar return the favour to Orton on SD.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Likes Taeler Hendrix

Stepping into CJ's territory to compete for redhead fandom? :meowth

Been here for over 3 years.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost at the decade mark
- Extended their sig, or has it always been that long?
- The last person to post in this thread yesterday


----------



## CJ

*Probably out catching Pokemon somewhere
Rarely posts outside this thread
Wants to live in a warm quiet place with no crime*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Flourishing in his new mod role.
- Many people appreciate his GFX work.
- Was probably fearing the worst when Becky v Eva was advertised on Smackdown :lol


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky will inevitably end up losing to Eva at some point








Wants to see Bex with some gold round her waist :becky
Still shuns borders on his avi's :no:
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Recently became a mod which I am very happy for. :drose

Still supporting the goddess in the Lass Kicker :becky

Still sporting the orange font. :benson *_


----------



## Trublez

*Slightly more points and posts than me, but less rep.

Went on another run of just posting Carol Seleme pics in the celeb thread recently. :clap

Probably would have liked to see AJ Lee and Sasha Banks square off.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows redheads do it better :JLC3
Doesn't have a border on his avi :WTF2
Roode fan







*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Bobby Roooo should have skipped NXT entirely.
Supports both red and orange.
Will never actually ban his BFF. :rileylol
























Or will he?*







:hmm


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with Dean and Mitch the plant recently 
- Really likes Taeler Hendrix and her curves
- His black font is a bit hard to read for me cos I'm on the dark skin for WF :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Loves purple borders :hmm:
Happy her man's the Champ :ambrose
Huge fan of all the Shield guys :Cocky
*


----------



## Trublez

*Offline (now online when I submitted this post lol).
Dark avy and sig.
Waiting for DAT Seth face turn. :mark:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is pulling a CJ by becoming a redhead lovers
- Edited his posts [Insert the Hmmm gif here]
- Probably, he told his secret about loving dinosaurs for some reason and edited the post to delete it for all we know.*


----------



## CJ

*Knows @Trublez likes to make dinosaurs out of lego :rileylol
Looking forward to Brock going to RKO city
Doesn't take full advantage of the avi size limits :hmm:
*


----------



## Trublez

*Should fix Simetal's avy for him.
Thinks I play with Lego like Finn Balor. :rileylel
Should check whether this "tater tots" doofus is a rejoiner. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dude! Legos are fucking awesome. Something good came out of the Danish.
- Likes vampire-like chicks
- Wishes to become a moderator someday.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Fan of Randy Orton.

• Fan of Brock Lesnar.

• Fan of metal and Spider-Man.


----------



## Blackbeard

- Is attracted to Plain Jane's

- Spends his time in cbox bullying me :mj2

- Has the voice of an angel


----------



## Vox Machina

• Aspires to be Arnold Schwarzenegger.

• Resides in the part of the brain where goofiness comes from.

• Has an extremely unoriginal PSN gamertag.


----------



## Oneiros

Blackbeard:

- Seemed more interested in the prospect of seeing Chris Pine on the big screen than Gal Gadot

- May be a bit let down by WB, but still looking forward to SS

- Possibly a bearer of a great scot beard

Sol Katti:

- The hundredth person to go all ninja on me

- 'Sol' means sun in my language

- Not a spoony bard


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Fan of Enzo Amore

Is In Portugal

Goes with all CAPS as username.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Somehow thinks Nia Jax is a better wrestler than Asuka.

• Fan of Charlotte.

• Taking credit for the rope color changes.


----------



## SonoShion

-gets offended quickly
-attacked my appearance
-strict with his grammar & punctuation marks in the cb


----------



## Trublez

*Movie buff.

Likes constantly mentioning how I used to be in the red along with BLEACH (or whatever name he goes by these days).

Gave me my first porn rep back in 2013. *:mark:


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Taeler Hendrix.

• Finally changed his weatherman lady theme.

• Should post in red. :meowth


----------



## Trublez

*Should stop being sexist and just say "weatherlady" or "weatherwoman". :cuss:
Happy that Ziggles/Ambrose seems more compelling than Balor/Rollins, even though ultimately, both feuds suck ass.
Should know I'll post in red (for like a day) if he likes this post.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The weatherlady is gone
- His weather fever is done for now
- He'll be needing her during winter, I suppose*


----------



## Trublez

*Really liked that RKO on Raw.
Thought that "weather girl" had some shapely ass legs.
Knows that Taeler's "assets" hold my attention.
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should've known I wasn't going to "like" his post.

• Likes women with thick thighs.

• Hates Ryback.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Should have liked Trublezs post because I did, now by that logic he has to type in BLUE. 8*D

Is going to re-watch a Lord of the Rings movie.

Is with the camp that feels Ambrose vs. Ziggler is the better mic feud.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Liked the team of Jericho and Charlotte
- Was complaining about the white ropes and his wish came true.
- Must've took a tooth or 2 and hid them under his bed so the tooth fairy granted him his wish.*


----------



## Aizen

* Thinks hip-hop and specifically mainstream music in general is garbage.

* While also knows that you can find true gems in the underground side of the music.

* Wants Orton to RKO the shit out of Paul Heyman.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been tagged four times on different threads
- Helps people here with smilies requests
- Tianna Gregory fan


----------



## Kenny

- joined in 2015
- made a name for themselves
- a brief candle in the dark


----------



## Trublez

*His avy is sort of an X-rated version of mine. :lol
Like myself, enjoys DA TITTIES.
Is a 12 hour plane flight away from me.*



Sol Katti said:


> • Should've known I wasn't going to "like" his post.


*That was the joke.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave himself a makeover
- Going borderless, which for him is the equivalent of going nude
- Couldn't care less for Ryback's departure


----------



## Kenny

Trublez said:


> *His avy is sort of an X-rated version of mine. :lol
> Like myself, enjoys DA TITTIES.
> Is a 12 hour plane flight away from me.*
> 
> 
> 
> *That was the joke.*


jump on that plane bretheren we'll go out and conquer DA TITTIES

(above me)

- may know i dont like ryback 
- may know im a fan of orton
- may also know i hated seeing wyatt lose to fucking ziggler


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves Titties.










Like really, really loves Titties*


----------



## Kenny

- may know i like maryse
- may know my reaction to maryse on smackdown was :sodone
- TITTIES


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Maryse's cleavage is on point in that black dress.

Knows giant titties are epic.

Admires Maryse's talents*


----------



## Trublez

*Fellow TITTY man.
Wants to motorboat Maryse's funbags.
EC3 fan.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Taelor has a ridiculous body.

Is a rep whore.

Still loves the redheads.*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows it's crazy how Taeler went from this shy petite little girl in 2010/2011 to this voluptuous curved vixen post 2013/2014. :banderas

Probably loved Eva's trolling on SD.

Should know I was honestly waiting for her to attack Becky when she had her back turned.* :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would do the job for Taelor.

Wouldn't know who to cheer for if Eva, Taelor and Becky had a triple threat.

Should know Eva was too injured to attack anyone...*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Haven't seen them in a while
- A fellow liker of Breast
- Having a back and forth with Trublez


----------



## CJ

*Super close to 5000 points :Bayley
Loves naming 4 things about ppl
wants to catch them all :hmm*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Almost has 11,000 posts. :surprise:

• Will be pissed if Eva Marie becomes the first champion over Becky Lynch.

• Using a clash of colors.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Interested in stuff and things.

Probably liked by Seabs.

Nearly at 8,000 posts.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't care much about "Smarks" on this forums
- ECIII fan
- Happy that Maryse is still in the WWE.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig is finally visible
- Online
- Now their avy isn't visible


----------



## CJ

*Having trouble seeing Simon's avi/sig :hmm
May like the latest sig I made :fingerscrossed
Making the Grade since 2013
*


----------



## Trublez

*May have just made a New Day sig for JD (haven't checked yet).
Knows I'm now the leader of the redhead army. :drose
Likes ass shaking/twerking/orwhateverthefuckitscalled.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Now has Taeler Hendrix as his girl :sodone
- Knows that she's not the best redhead in the biz though :becky
- Knows McGregor is a bit of a twat.


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Becky becomes the 1st Smackdown women's champion
Been here about 2 years now
10 years younger than me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Straight Outta Compton.

Would sleep on the floor.

Is another rep whore.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves women feet
- Hasn't shared much with me in quite sometime. 
- Enjoying his reign as the moderator of all things*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big Orton fan.

Is making aname for themselves.








*


----------



## CJ

*Knows Maryse looks great with the IC belt :yay
Enjoys current TNA :mckinney
Wouldn't mind seeing Eva as the first SD Women's Champion








*


----------



## Chrome

Been busy as a mod lately
Sin City 2 fan
WOW section regular


----------



## CJ

*Sleeps on the floor :WTF2
Probably knows what size shoes Becky wears :rileylol
Huge Bulls fan :mckinney
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Nearly at 11k posts. :dance
- One of the most laid back individuals here :mckinney
- Is being accused by the system of cheating with his rep :lol


----------



## Trublez

*For him, the system says he made the HOF ballot. (Y)
Sassy Becky as his avy.
Moved Sasha down into who he simply likes :clap list but no longer truly :mark: for probably because Sasha's face run has been...ehh at best.*


----------



## CJ

*Wants a Rollins flag








Ditching the rabbit food & replacing it with Booty O's :Oooh
Still hasn't brought Carol back :tenay
*


----------



## Trublez

*Watches TNA (I think).
Now knows Booty-O's aren't even available to anyone outside of the US.
Recently repped me a gif from the below video: *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Definitely accepts Taelor rep.

Knows Sasha hasn't been...great as a face on the Main Roster.

Would give all their points to Taelor.*


----------



## Chrome

:nice Eva avy
:nice Maryse sig
Should give LU a shot if he wants storylines and characters but may not like all them flippy guys


----------



## CJ

*Has 199 WF friends :Bayley
Not interested in a Mr Kennedy return (Y)
His visitor wall is pretty tame atm compared to the last time I checked it out :rileylel*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*May have practiced Alba's stripper dance moves himself...

Had a roast today :rusev

Posted some ridiculously amazing Maryse pics an hour or two ago...I've lost track of time since Maryse won at life and won the internet, and won at wrestling all at once.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Sporting a new avatar. :eva2

Loves Maryse.

And now types in pink font. *_


----------



## Dolorian

- Happy that Ashley Benson won at the Teen Choice Awards
- Always uses a red font
- Impressive posts/points ratio


----------



## Mox Girl

*- PMed me recently (oops I must reply!)
- Still has sigs turned off
- Has become WAY more active on here*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will be seeing Melanie in four days.

• Almost has 5000 posts.

• Has crossed the river on the Buckleberry Ferry.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Cringed at Margot Robbie in Suicide Squad.

Doesn't think the true heel/face dynamic works anymore.

Didn't like the new Star Trek.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd Simon
- Didn't call it out
- Is not a true ninja


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loyal Nintendo fan
- Would probably buy all the Nintendo NX games.
- But don't you agree that Nintendo should introduce a new franchise? They only seems to have another Mario, Metroid, Zelda, Pokemon, Donkey Kong, Kirby and Smash Bros.*


----------



## CJ

*Loves listening to metal
Loves recommending songs
Has a trash can full of wrestlers he dislikes
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still hasn't banned anyone to my knowledge
- Doesn't care for Cesaro's theme
- Updated their sig, which is looking nice


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently broke 5k points :yay
- Wishes he could have been in Sonny Boy's place a couple of weeks ago on RAW.
- Has probably had his phone battery butchered numerous times by Pokemon Go.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Recently changed his user title.

• Loves Becky. :becky

• Should follow in CJ's footsteps and post in orange. :meowth


----------



## Dolorian

- Will have an avatar of Brie Larson as Captain Marvel at some point
- Is closing in on 8,000 posts
- Fellow Rollinite


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got back to one of his oldest avatar
- Lord, if I could remember my first avatar
- Isn't amazing that the second naming was nothing about you... like... at all!*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait to see Orton send Lesnar to Kepler 186F
- Tends to list things that aren't really about the poster above him
- Is probably listening to metal at the moment


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Should Know I miss them
Now knows laptop issues are why I am m MIA
Might also wanna see Orton beat Borks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would use Mustard and Ketchup as weapons.

Wants people to eat their Vegies.

Is whored out on rep.*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see a Nikki/Maryse segment :yay
Knows bringing back Maryse was best for business :mckinney
Passionate about cars (Y)
*


----------



## Blackbeard

- Transformed into a moderator overnight :homer2

- Loves dem redheads

- Has wizard like skills when it comes to graphical design


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big Deftones fan* :yes


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been more active lately
- Well, not now since they're offline
- But they'll be back later


----------



## CJ

*Made a post :WTF2
Doesn't really get into fights :mckinney
Good guy (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is a mod I will never ignore
- Likely enjoyed Rollins promo last night
- Will riot if Becky is not the first champion of SDL women's divison


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been awhile
- I think that's a new avy
- But I feel like I've seen it before


----------



## Second Nature

1.New Day fan
2.Pokemon fan
3.Joined WF in 2013


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Welcome
- Nice username


----------



## Trublez

*- Didn't correct Chief about not even playing Pokemon Go.

- Knows New Day being made to look like geeks has gotten way too out of hand lately (that Kofi match last night fpalm).

- Slaps himself for including underscores in his username.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is happy for and fully supports his BFF CJ as a mode
- Probably enjoyed Rollins promo on RAW
- Feminists would riot if they saw his avatar


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't got rid of his invisible cloak yet.
Should know I thought it was alright but I'm kinda over Seth playing the cowardly, cocky heel.
Needs to turn on sigs for a brief moment and see CJ's or Kenny's sig as things feminists will riot over. :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Probably wears his unicorn headband when he watches New Day segments :Oooh
Thinks my sig might kick off some riots :rileylel
Stood up for his BFF in that rants thread :yay
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Had a rant made about him. :kobe9

• Will soon have 80,000 points and 11,000 posts.

• Is going to make me something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is expecting a present from CJ.

Has made the HOF Ballot.

Premium Member.*


----------



## Achilles

For Sol Katti:

Is one of the few females on this site

Is a modern day version of Homer

Watching movies may cause her demise.

For Fearless Maryse:

Has good taste in women.

Likes to shock the IWC.

Always has great avis and sigs.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nicknamed after a philosopher
- By the way, who is this actress?
- Edited his post*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is a huge Metalhead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Friendly.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is enjoying the Eva Marie trolling on SmackDown
- Is NOT happy with the way The Miz has been handled as of late
- Is trying to start a trend of posting picts instead of saying things about the above poster


----------



## Second Nature

Fearless Maryse
Currently has a great avi and sig

TNA fan

Probably really excited for Nikki's return

Dolorian 

Ninja'd me :no:

Joined in late 2015

Has a cool avi


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Still enjoys WWE.










Named after one of their favourite bands.*



*Ninja'd me.










Has just recently joined. Welcome.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their third post on this page
- Was ninja'd earlier
- Watches WWE and TNA


----------



## Dolorian

- Started a new page
- Won't like to see New Day lose their titles at Summer Slam
- Probably playing Dr. Mario right now


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd someone
- Who ninja'd someone else
- Their third post on this page


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- I'd like to think of him as someone who plays Pokemon Go fairly without hacks.
- Still probably wouldn't be missed, which is still a lie.
- Overall chill guy.


----------



## paladin errant

-drive on the left
-like becky lynch
-like beards


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- French
- Has favorites on his sig
- New member here... Bienvenue*

God bless Google Translate


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Avy and sig are now both visible
- Was in this thread earlier
- Is offline for now


----------



## Dolorian

- Is playing Wi
- Asking Dr. Mario for pills to help with Big E's injury
- Has used the same avatar for a while now


----------



## Vox Machina

• Enjoys the films of adult actress Tori Black. :quite

• Has used that avatar for a long while now.

• Has made a name for himself. :CENA


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed Rollins' promo on RAW
- Melanie Martinez fan
- Closing in on 8,000 posts


----------



## Aizen

* May design one day some app about Rollins Curb Stomping - _demons._


* Can't say no to Joey Fisher. 



* Tool fan. :rusevyes


----------



## CJ

*Celeb thread regular :JLC3
Has had the same sig for a long time :yay
Likes to hunt demons with Ana Cheri & Sydney Maler :mckinney*


----------



## Second Nature

Close to 11k posts

Joined in 2011

Has a funny stripper sig


----------



## Chrome

Brand new poster
Charlotte fan
Already doing well with the rep it seems


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is a rep whore.

Is a dirty rep whore when they sleep on the floor.

Straight Outta Compton.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is probably liked by Seabs.
- Is thoroughly enjoying Miz's never ending IC Title World Tour.
- Has been taking an interest in TNA.


----------



## Second Nature

Becky lynch fan :becky

From England 

Probably enjoys SmackDown more then RAW


----------



## Dolorian

- Charlotte fan
- Thinks PPV themed matches don't count as stipulation matches
- Has yet to receive a visitor message


----------



## Trublez

*Probably less tired of Seth's heel schtick than I am.
Not an NXT fan.
Hates clutter in general (doesn't allow visitor messages on his wall, has sigs turned off etc).*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the few in this thread that knows I still haven't played Pokemon Go
- May be a casual Pokemon fan himself
- Stands up for BFF(s)


----------



## Second Nature

Interesting username

Cute sig 

Probably a Pokemon Go player


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made more posts
- A fan of Charlotte
- Now knows I still haven't played Pokemon Go


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Cool rotating avi

- Probably has played Super Smash Bros

- Most likely had all the Pokemon blue's, silver's etc games for gameboy


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love the WWE Championship on Adam Cole
- Fan of Dean Ambrose
- Friends with ChampviaDQ.... I guess, that would be Champviacountout's lost cousin.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will be happy to know that I'll be cheering like crazy for Randy at Summerslam in person
- I agree with him in that Heyman needs to be RKOed
- Is heading towards 2,400 posts*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still believes in Roman Reigns
- Still in love with Ambrose
- And gave you an Ambrose rep just now *


----------



## CJ

*Orton fan
10 year veteran :yay
Can play his metal as loud as he wants since he has no neighbours on Kelper :Bayley
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would give Alba a lap dance.

Has great taste in women.

Is the gif Gawd.*


----------



## Chrome

Would give Eva or Maryse a lap dance
Matt Hardy fan :evilmatt
Has about 5 times as many points as he does posts


----------



## Trublez

*Fresh Prince fan.
Recently started watching WWE again.
Probably inspired CJ to become a mod. :side:*


----------



## CJ

*Probably the biggest Taeler Hendrix fan on WF :yay
Definitely the best BFF on WF :rileyclap
Never bringing Carol back :gameover*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Isn't a fan of his BFF's refusal to dig up the past.
- Knows Becky deserves her big moment, and soon :becky
- Ever so close to 11k posts.


----------



## Trublez

*Played The Division.
Surpassed me in posts.
Wants to see Becky do the below to Eva. 
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has a funny Scott Steiner botch in his Visitors Message
- The climate did change for him
- Used to be colored green now, he doesn't*


----------



## Oneiros

- Changed his username again (I will do the same in 2 days or whenever the 3 month wait ends)
- Fellow Orton fan :LIGHTS
- Mainstay of this very fun thread


----------



## Second Nature

Has a Cool sig

fellow :becky and :ambrose5 fan

Interesting Username


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is obviously a Charlotte fan (I met her, she was really sweet)
- Likes Charlotte with titles
- A relatively new member *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hope, she liked my rep
- Hoping to see Randy Orton RKO Paul Heyman live
- Huge and dedicative WWE fan*


----------



## Second Nature

Wants Paul Heyman to get RKO'd (Don't blame you)

Been in WF for 10 years

Most likely cheering for Randy at SS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is getting alot of rep quickly.

Has become a regular in this thread.

Is also a big Becky Lynch fan.*


----------



## Punkhead

Has a good taste in music.

MMA fan.

Would like to see Eva Marie win a championship.


----------



## Obfuscation

- lowkey my protege

- does America, in Beavis and Butthead fashion

- Manowar fan (A gift of life, born in a grave :mark


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big Chikara fan.

Has had many different usernames.

Is bored of Gail Kim and the KO division in general.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- A fellow New Zealander
- So is online on WF at the same weird times that I am :lol
- Would likely have a hard time picking between Eva and Maryse's boobs  (and Nikki's as well)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*From the same country as me, and joined up the same year as me...

Knows Ambrose is the best of the Shield trio.

Is going to Summerslam...surely just to see Maryse...*


----------



## Trublez

*Enjoys wrestlers with incredible looking wives. 
Enjoying TNA more than WWE lately.
Fan of:*








:banderas


----------



## CJ

*Really likes redheads now :yay
Probably can't wait to see Becky finally get her hands on Eva :becky
Wants to see Ember Moon dominate NXT*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows I wouldn't mind seeing Becky get her hands on Eva...in the bedroom. :evil
Hates double posters.
Had some butthurt dweeb make a rant on him.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should make his text color to red
- University student
- Should be doing great in University by getting high marks.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is now Satan.

• Really wants Paul Heyman to get RKO'ed.

• Has been around for a decade.


----------



## Second Nature

Melanie Martinez fan

Close to 8k posts 

Has a cool username


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Stiil at newbie status
- Hasn't made anymore post
- Needs to take rep more serious


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Isn't playing Pokemon Go
- Perhaps has a Pokeball keychain
- His favorite Jigglypuff?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is no longer Simon
- Is now Satan
- Had a thing with Saddam Hussein


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Saddam Hussein sucks
- Fan of Pokemon until 2013
- Had caught plenty of them but not all*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes AJ Styles.
Wants to see Lesnar go to Viperville.
Should know that Carol uses LSD while having sex sometimes :no: (at least according to her Tumblr). *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A big fine of the ladies
- I can't remember who this "carol person is"
- *Hint* *Hint*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants his memory to be triggered, Ok, here: https://www.google.co.uk/search?
Quite the snide and witty poster outside this thread. :lol
Will be







when New Day lose the tag titles at Summerslam.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hopefully could provide examples of my snide
- A fellow fan of TND, which makes him awesome
- Lives in the UK apparently


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't play Pokemon Go :WTF2
Probably an even bigger New Day fan than @Trublez :Oooh
Eager to see Carol return :rileyclap
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Trublez had adopted the love of redheads while CJ stopped posting them for awhile.
- Would have 580945 gifs on every post he makes
- Enjoying his reign of terror but as a moderator, he wouldn't harm a fly.*


----------



## Trublez

*Wants Heyman to get RKO'd while running his big mouth on the mic. 
Hates rap but should listen to Akala as he actually covers real world issues unlike other dumb rappers. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEOKgjoxoto
Anna Murphy fan.*


----------



## Kenny

- might know i went to a live show last night
- appreciates boobs
- nice guy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably appreciates Eva's TnA










Knows no bra is the best bra.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Awesome pic of Eva Marie
- I agree... no bra is the best bra
- Would lover to have a swerve in which Maryse would pin The Miz and becoming the IC champion making her the second woman in history to hold the title.*


----------



## Chrome

New name
Likely enjoyed my last post on his wall
Hopes Orton wins at Summerslam


----------



## CJ

*Left Illinois & moved to Compton
Fresh Prince fan (Y)
Has a red border :nice*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes red borders
- Memorized all the gifs
- Getting closer to 11,000 posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has recently had another name change.
- Really looking forward to Orton v Brock at Summerslam.
- Might like to take a vacation to Viperville.


----------



## DammitChrist

-Has a sweet sigpic that shows his/her favorites, who are all great talents
-Clearly the Chief of a Mob that likes to kick some Lass 
-Would likely appreciate it if Wrestlemania was held in England


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to Ziggler/Ambrose
Jericho fan








New poster in here :bayley2
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- People now have to be careful what they name in here, at risk of being banned. :benson :lol
- Must be disgusted by Newcastle's start to the season. 
- Would love to see Becky v Lita :becky


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't read through the thread
- Otherwise would know I've never played Pokemon Go
- It's after 5pm where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- A Pokemon game exists which he hasn't played :surprise:
- Has his page settings set differently to mine.
- Might be fearing for New Day's title reign at Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian

- Had not been too active in the last couple of days
- Can't wait for Becky to finally pin Eva Marie
- PaigeLover has completely taken over his user profile


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New avatar
- Likes dark stuff
- And Gothic imagery*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't get the South Park reference I made
- Or maybe he did, but just didn't care for it
- Wants to see pain inflicted unto others


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Oooooooh! I got it... I just reread it again. Delay joke understanding, I guess.
- Now, I know he watched South Park movie
- Perhaps, played the game Stick of Truth*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for Orton to do an F5 to RKO
- Recently changed their username
- Is the first ever Satanist in Kepler 186F


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi :nice
Still hates sigs :sadpanda
Wants to see Seth curb stomp Balor :Cocky
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Smilie expert
- Has some work to do tonight
- Surprised to see me here so late


----------



## CJ

*Still hasn't played Pokemon Go
Up late :hmm
Loves his world clock app :bayley2
*


----------



## Dolorian

- His sig would offend feminists
- Is curious about what Becky is doing on RAW tonight...
- Still trying to book that Leanna vs Carol bikini wrestling match


----------



## CJ

*Knows pretty much anything offends feminists :rileylel
Turned on sigs just so he could see my sig :rileyclap
Likes Doom Metal :becky*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably tired of merging people's post whenever they double post.
Knows my font colour is more suited to that Sin City sig/avy than his orange lol.
Sends great reps. (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has joined CJ in open war against the feminist tyranny
- Like me probably stands in full support of CJ's mod endeavours
- Will riot if Balor wins at SummerSlam


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Offline
- In almost 1 year, he did make a lot of impact around here.
- He garnered all the rep stars in 1 year faster than I did in 10 years. *


----------



## Lm2

Orton fan
Been here for 10 years
Veteran of the forum


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a premium member but not a lifetime premium member
- Other usernames used to mention legendmaker somewhere in there
- Is from Canada*


----------



## Punkhead

Has a lot of Asian Pop in her playlist.

Is gonna meet Dean Ambrose for the third time soon.

Fangirl for all three Shield members


----------



## Dolorian

- Is Running To The Hills
- Is the Seventh Son of a Seventh Son
- Is good friends with Eddie


----------



## Trublez

*Might watch UUDD since he's really into video games.

May have turned on sigs temporarily just to see CJ's sig or maybe just took my word about it offending bra burning feminists.

Should know Carol would literally try to kill Leanna since she's into some dark and disgusting stuff nowadays.* :no:


----------



## CJ

*Freaked out by what Carol's been up to lately :rileylel
Looking forward to Becky taking Eva's arm :becky
No longer posts in green :sadpanda*


----------



## MickieYourSoFine

Really likes using the *BECKY * gif.

Has "hypnotic" profile image.

(A moderator, shit...) also, HE IS THE GREATEST THING EVER!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- Might fit in nicely here
- Already knows to respect CJ


----------



## Trublez

*Knows everyone should put respek on CJ's name. They'd better put some respek on it!

Was probably rooting for Xavier to crush Anderson's eggs which means he wouldn't be able to provide kids for his hot Asian wife. 

Wishes he could do this:*








:lmao


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow CJ Club member
- No longer uses green text...probbaly due to Carol being into dark stuff as of late
- Probably ordered a box of BootyO's


----------



## CJ

*Loves designing web apps (Y)
Would probably have marked out if Rollins curb stomped that fan :Cocky
Know The Man should be the first Universal Champion :rollins
*


----------



## Trublez

*Is a talented GFX artist.
Too many points lol.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He spaced out the last two posts but not this one... oh no!
- Abandoned the green text to black bold one
- Likes rap and tried to make me listen to some... however, I want to ask him this (Out of curiosity)... do you think rap has declined within the last few years?*


----------



## Trublez

*Hopes Orton doesn't end up victimised like Slater.
Didn't listen to the song. :CITO
To answer his question: yes. Which was I suggested him Akala in the first place. He isn't like most main stream garbage so I don't know why you're bringing this up.*


----------



## CJ

*Won't be buying the new AJ shirt :lol
Hates people who record stuff vertically :mckinney
Has been freaked out by Carol's recent activities :hmm
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Sent an awesome Tori Black rep
- Can't stand Steph and hopes she gets off TV
- Teamed up with Trublez to wage war against the feminists


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- Might be shocked about ADR
- Probably saw it coming though


----------



## Dolorian

- Should try attacking other threads in the forum
- Will likely be disappointed when New Day lose their titles to The Club
- Needs to buy more Dr. Mario pills


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Annoyed by me
- Confident my favorite group will lose
- Thinks I'm jonesing


----------



## Dolorian

- It is not clear why he thinks I am annoyed by him
- Should know that Big E's injury is a dead giveaway that New Day will lose
- Has a really good post/point ratio


----------



## CJ

*Named after a doom metal band from finland :hmm
Probably has similar taste in music to Simon Satan
WF's biggest Tori Black fan
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows how to put a cross through text
- Close a thread in the Smackdown section
- And it wont be the last one


----------



## Trublez

*Intrigued by crosses through text.
Will probably rip his hair out the next time someone assumes he plays Pokemon Go.
Should know I have no interest in that game either.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Drinks feminists tears
- Has joined Carol Seleme on the dark side
- Probably thinks it was dumb for them to do the Reigns/Rusev match on RAW


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- Been more active this week
- Now knows I was just joking


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Even though, he appreciates Pokemon Go, but he doesn't want to play it.
- HIS POSTS ARE INCREASING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
- Perhaps, upset that Big E is injured*


----------



## Trublez

*Appreciated that Akala song (it had a deep message so it'd be hard not to lol). (Y)
Should know that I am actually well, I just need a few days to sort everything out. 
Fellow lover of Astronomy.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I don't mind 80's/90's rap to some extend
- Keeps on racking up the points
- Agrees that the mainstream rap of today is just cow fecal matters.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should check out Swallow The Sun if he hasn't heard them already
- Really hopes Orton beats Lesnar
- Is a friendly satanist


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that I haven't heard anything from Swallow The Sun but I should... I know the band and they will be on my playlist soon.
- Liked the song that I linked him.
- Loves Gothic Metal*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is now Satan, apparently
- Knows hell wasn't built in a day
- Has a glorious gif of Bork getting RKOed in his sig :mark:*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait to see Dean at SummerSlam...live!
- Probably has been playing Pokemon Go lately
- NotGuilty gave her some tissues...for some reason...


----------



## Second Nature

Ambrose Girl 

Probably the biggest Dean Ambrose fangirl of this site

From New Zealand

Has rotating gifs in her sig

Dolorian

Supporting Seth in SS 

Has a cool avi 

Really active in this thread


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed by Dolorian 
- Joined this month
- Probably wishes Charlotte will win the title back at Summerslam*



Dolorian said:


> - NotGuilty gave her some tissues...for some reason...


*
Heh, that was from before Battleground, he thought Dean was going to lose the title and that I would cry about it. I later gave them back in the PPV's thread :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That Ambrose sig that you have does remind me of an 80's action movie section
- Would love to see Ambrose as the next Rambo, perhaps
- Now, she'd be dreaming of Ambrose having guns and bombs on him taking on bad guys.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I'm gonna guess the Dean gif you saw in my sig was the one from the WWE 2K16 ad 
- Should remember that Dean was in a movie with guns, no bombs though
- Soon I'll have 3000 more posts than him :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to seeing her man Dean again (Y)
Closing in on 5000 posts :nice
Probably likes Rugby :hmm:
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is enjoying his new and well deserved mod powers
- Loves living on Sin City
- Has a smileys invasion lead by DesolationRow on his profile


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their 4th post on this page
- Ninja'd someone in the process
- Their avy looks like someone pulling their pants down when viewed with the peripherals


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hasn't actually played Pokemon Go.
- Will be quick to correct people if they say he does.
- His points number is lovely and round.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not impressed with my post count
- Even though I'm impressed with his
- It's after 9:30 where they are


----------



## Trublez

*Like CJ said, definitely has a world clock app.

Will have a heart attack if New Day get suspended collectively. :lmao

Hasn't realised he's on the internet and can watch NXT on a multitude of sites. Here:* http://watchwrestling.tc/category/wwe/nxt/


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not amused about Eva getting suspended
- Probably thinks her suspension was orchestrated by feminists
- Watches wrestling shows online


----------



## Trublez

*May have enjoyed mud wrestling matches back in the Attitude Era.

Should ask CJ whether his Photoshop skills are good enough to fake a pic of Carol/Leanna having a mud wrestling match.

Knows I really despise most modern day feminists (they're a bunch of crybabies). *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Liked the song that I suggested
- Understands music
- Open minded*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- changed his name to Satan Metal
- it's appropriate seeing as Satan is testing his, um, mettle by sending demons to copulate with him while he sleeps
- should know his body isn't actually moving during one of these episodes; the whole process itself is disturbing REM sleep. Blink your eyes rapidly... it feels like the whole room is shaking, that's what he's experiencing. That, and the mind's infinite talent to embellish and misremember.


----------



## Dolorian

- Never misses a pre-show to see Lita
- Should tell Steiner that he has no authority to fire anyone
- Has been a member of the forums for a decade


----------



## Kenny

Almost a year here now
doesnt have a signature
cool avy


----------



## Lm2

sig is :nice
Avi is :nice
been here over 12 years


----------



## Kenny

- Team Diaz
- Hugh Jackman fan
- been here 8 years


----------



## Oneiros

- Probably waiting for Old Man Logan to finally be adapted to film
- UFC fan
- We joined in the same month, but 6 years apart :lol


----------



## Gandhi

- Despises islam
- Portuguese
- Cesaro fan


----------



## Oneiros

- One of the most rational people in the anything section
- Is curious and likes to learn about the conumdrums of social behavior
- Zlatan fan :clap


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Shinsuki Nakamura fan
- Texting us through an ancient asylum... whoa! Can't believe they have internet in there.
- Congratulations to Portugal for winning the Euros :mark:*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is currently sending probes to Kepler 186F
- Was there when hell was being built
- Currently listening to metal


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has changed their avi recently.
- Approaching their year anniversary on the forum.
- Has made a name for themselves.


----------



## CJ

*Has a pic of my waifu on his visitor wall








Rollinite :rollins
Regular in the currently listening thread (Y)

Chief

Ninja'd me
Regualr in Bex Megathread :becky
Good guy with good opinions :yay
*


----------



## Trublez

*Was ninja'd.
Should know Carol blocked me on Tumblr for asking a simple question. :lmao
The same bitch that doesn't mind dick pics mind you.* :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CJ

*Has been dumped by his waifu :gameover
Needs to tell his BFF & everyone itt what the question was :rileylel
Knows I need a avi/sig change but I'm too busy making stuff for other people :no:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Trublez:

*- Should have CJ vs. Trublez Hell in a Cell match at Wrestlemania
- His slogan is closer to Dragon Ball Z
- Kurt Angle fan*

CJ:*

- Would love to see Sin City 3
- Reached beyond 11,000 posts
- Memorized all the gifs*


----------



## Trublez

*Or my usertitle might mean TRUBLEZ(weak I know).
Knows Lesnar is an absolute waste of time and money.
Severely dislikes Daniel Bryan.*



CJ said:


> *Has been dumped by his waifu :gameover
> Needs to tell his BFF & everyone itt what the question was :rileylel
> Knows I need a avi/sig change but I'm too busy making stuff for other people :no:*


*What influenced her to become a goth/emo. Trust me, she's answered way more offensive questions that.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Recognizes how much of a babe Taeler Hendrix is 
- Doesn't think Lesnar is worth keeping in the WWE
- Finn Balor isn't someone on the roster he enjoys


----------



## Dolorian

- Recently came back from a ban
- Moral Nihilist
- On constant war against the Islamists


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I'm a moral nihilist (I'm not)
- Still watches wrestling
- Black Betty fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently returned from a ban.
- Thrilled with Zlatan being at MU.
- Will be 4 years old next month.


----------



## Dolorian

- Would have liked it better if Becky had a singles match at SummerSlam
- Gives a thumbs up to everyone that visits his profile page
- Turns two year old the day after SummerSlam


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He should listen to Everlasting Dawn... fantastic band from Austria that I've discovered with an amazing female vocalist.
- Fan of Gothic Metal
- Has an amazing taste in music... listens to Old Man's Child*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd
- Didn't mention it because it was by a mod
- I don't blame them


----------



## CJ

*Slowly making his way to 500 posts :bayley2
Has had to wait over 24 hours for someone to name something about him :WTF2
Still hasn't played Pokemon Go :confused*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- gif master
- likes Sin City
- rates Steve Buscemi as one of the top 10 actors of all-time. Sean Bean, too. Great choices.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Lita
- Loves women's feet
- Wished he was Snitsky at one point in his career... you know what I mean *


----------



## CJ

*Probably annoyed about SS :Brock
Kelper's ambassador to Earth :hmm:
Listens to metal while he's playing Pokemon Go*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be happy that Becky was protected in her match :becky
- Probably didn't love Summerslam too much.
- Mod extraordinaire.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Probably enjoyed Summerslam's ending more than I did
- Knows I was ecstatic when Big E returned
- Enjoyed Becky's match last night, or just Becky herself


----------



## Trublez

*Altered his avy somewhat.
Wants New Day to break Demolition's record.
Will be extremely worried if Gallows/Anderson get their rematch tonight on Raw.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May or may not have enjoyed Summerslam last night
- May or may not have marked for Big E as I did
- May or may not be watching Raw tonight as I will


----------



## CJ

*Likes saying "may or may not" alot :hmm
Will be watching Raw tonight
Hopes this thread never gets closed :mckinney
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't have the power to close this thread
- Unless all mods can close threads in G&T
- Please don't close this thread


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that CJ can easily FEEL THA POWER and close this thread (or maybe not lol).

Just changed his sig a few minutes ago.

Should know that I enjoyed NXT Brooklyn ll more than Summerslam so take that for what it's worth.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Noticed my avy alteration
- Noticed my sig change
- Is still a rep whore apparently


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New sig :mark: 
- MOAR POSTS!!! :mark: :mark: 
- NEW ADDITIONS TO HIS AVATAR!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## CJ

*Marking out for MTG :mark:
Once asked me to make him something a long time a go :hmm:
New avi/sig :JLC3*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The first person to post in here today
- Taking a break from his Modly duties
- Will be back in full thread closing force


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi :hmm
Changed his sig :hmm
Wishes he could change his username *


----------



## Dolorian

- Is focused on change
- Has not used a Decker avi for some time
- Is team pale


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Probably have heard of Theater of Tragedy
- Would probably love going to Italy to see all the Gothic stuff around
- Has a crying girl in his avatar and still has no sig... must be his thing.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave himself another makeover
- Agreed with the Chief
- Didn't enjoy how Summerslam ended


----------



## CJ

*Team Nintendo :thumbsup
Team no border :no:
Hopes New Day hold the tag belts forever :Oooh*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Team Sin City
- Loves the artistic style that it has
- Read the graphic novels*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Team Heavy Metal 
- Team No border
- Team N3T Thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Yes, the ending of Summerslam did bother me... even though, I haven't watched the show because I had things. Did they just bring Orton to job out like that to set up an example or something?
- Team Nintendo with pride
- Kirby fan*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't like people telling him what to eat
Changed his avi/sig :mckinney
Lives in Van City*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Very chill person :thumbsup
- Recently had some southern fried chicken :done
- Wasn't too impressed with the Dudleyz send off.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't think Big Cass is ready for main event status
- Has been enjoy Heath Slater, as have I
- Their first post on this page


----------



## Dolorian

- Added more characters to his avatar
- No more Dr. Mario 
- Is happy New Day retained


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Hasn't noticed yet
- Will edit their post now


----------



## Dolorian

- Didn't notice that I noticed I was ninja'd
- Playing nintendo
- Been here for more than 3 years


----------



## Trublez

*Posts outside this thread regularly now.
Laughing in the face of all the people that thought New Day would lose the belts at Summerslam.
Is the last one out of all the long time regulars on here that hasn't gone premium yet. 

Gamer.
Ninja'd me the first time in months.
Most likely thought last night's Raw was horseshit.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has seen my post
- Is online for now
- Didn't like Raw this week?


----------



## Trublez

*Basically asking whether I like horseshit lol.
Has some Italian plumber in a red hat in the middle of his sig.
The former king of this thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Changed up his sig a bit
Knows I still haven't got around to changing mine :sadpanda
Awesome BFF :mckinney
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Whenever they use sad panda I can never see it
- I don't see them post in the WWE section often
- May just be a sports fan


----------



## CJ

*Can't see postimage pics :hmm:
Knows supporting Newcastle United disqualifies me from calling myself a sports fan :gameover
Changed up his avi/sig :nice*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their compliments are appreciated
- They feel disdain for their favorite sports team
- Just got offline for now


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Offline himself
- Never mentioned his favorite Pokemon
- Somehow, his sig looks a bit similar to @Deadman Hand's sig*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Has a new sig and AV
- Tagged me to listen to a song but I can't right now cos I'm on holiday :lol
- Edited his post

(no purple cos I'm on my phone and I can't be bothered with it lol)


----------



## Trublez

*On holiday apparently.
Knows Ambrose looks like a fucking don in that avy.
Couldn't care less about Wade Keller's opinion on her boy.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Prefers ROH over WWE programming. 
- Even though, it's kinda like an extension to WWE
- Somewhat praying that those wrestlers wouldn't sign to WWE.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New title
- Wont be getting his request filled
- A fellow "has-seener" of the South Park movie


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hasn't added a post in recent days 
- Can't wait for the new Zelda game
- Would be standing the first in line to get the Nintendo NX before anyone else.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has changed his avi and sig recently.
- Still resides in Kepler though.
- Always keeps his music interests fresh :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might want to become a High Chief.

Lives in England...and supports the Irish Lass Kicker...

Has made the HOF Ballot.*


----------



## Trublez

*Might have seen the interview with Woods, Miz and Maryse on UUDD.
Probably might become a Mandy Rose mark because of how hot she is.
His 3 favourites Eva Marie, Nikki Bella and Maryse are all hot as hell and you can't teach that. How you doing!!!*


----------



## Kenny

- appreciates boobs
- has a nice looking set up for their avy/sig
- TRUBLEZ


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A boob guy like myself
- Always has delicious avy/sig combos
- Legendary member


----------



## Lm2

Nintendo fan
Zelda is king
sweet sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just changed their avy
- Not taking advantage of premium benefits
- Recently posted a pic


----------



## Lm2

tbh whats the biggest difference between life time and just regular premium


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I was talking about not having a gif for a sig
- Now knows I was only joking
- Not afraid to make regular posts in this thread


----------



## CJ

*Probably owns a bunch of New Day merch :Oooh
Huge Nintendo fan
Starting to post more outside this thread :bayley2*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows about all the sexiest celebs.

Is a gif Wizard.

Probably wants Becky to win SmackDown Womens Title.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Can't handle being wrong ever
- Usually has the shittiest avis/sigs
- Likes fake odd looking tits a lot


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is brutally honest.

• Likes football.

• Likes hentai. :bayley2


----------



## CJ

*Super patient 
Slightly obsessed with Laos :hmm:
Likes redheads :yay
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely edited their own rep :lol
- Had a traditional Sunday Roast today. :done
- Will be hoping, once again, that the women's title ends on the right person's shoulder at Backlash :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Appreciates my changing of sig/avatar
- Still clapping his hands and still isn't numb
- Was happy for a second that Balor won the WWE Universal Championship*


----------



## Neilslam

a tree
looks like metalwork
implies a Celtic metal band:grin2:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New dude, brother
- Fan of the Hulkster, brother!
- Has two posts and 9 points!!! HELL FUCKING YEAH!!! I salute you :mark: :mark: :mark: *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Neilslam:

- New to the forum :sashahi
- Might be a Hulk Hogan fan
- BTVS fan.

Simon:

- Ninja'd me 
- Has Megadeth lyrics in his user title.
- Recently finished an awesome game in Life Is Strange.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will be upset if Nikki Bella becomes the champ before Becky.

• Separates his favorites with marking and applause.

• Is 100% straight fire.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

is anime fan

dont know

dont know


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't know much about Sol.
- Joined the forum in the same month as my birthday.
- Doesn't think the US or IC titles mean anything.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Left me some Becky rep. 

• Will receive something shortly. :benson

• Knows things about me.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That was an awesome show that you have in your sig (Yup, I watched it)
- Let me guess, the title of the Anime got you to watch it.
-








It's amazing on how they made her extremely attractive and always barefoot. *


----------



## Punkhead

One of the biggest metalheads on WF.









Likes to receive rep with good music.

Over 10 years on WF.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks precipitation is evil
- Has a pretty big avy
- Chronic headbanger/Aspirin needer


----------



## CJ

*Loves all things Nintendo
Loves his world clock app :bayley2
Joined the forum to post in this thread :mckinney*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His avi and sig have reverted to redhead mode :yay
- Still keeps the borders, though
- A fan of the Total War series :mckinney


----------



## CJ

*Not a fan of borders :no:
May be annoyed I put a big ass one on his sig :chlol
Hoping Bex leaves Backlash with the title & some arms :becky
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks I joined to post in this thread
- Now knows I joined for the Raw Discussion threads
- They also gave themself a makeover


----------



## CJ

*Joined for the Raw discussion threads :hmm
Doesn't seem to post in the Raw discussion threads :WTF2
Huge Wario fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I'm unable to post at night
- Just barely beat the 24 hour mark
- My hero for being the one to respond


----------



## CJ

*Afraid this thread might be dying :sadpanda
Edited his post :hmm
Knows he can post his thoughts on Raw the morning after :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Afraid this thread might be dying.
Didn't edit his post.
Post his thoughts on Raw the morning after in between all the celeb posts.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Hendrix a whole lot.

• Should help keep this thread alive.

• Knows CJ's daily routine. :woah


----------



## Trublez

*Has some anime in his sig.
Still have no idea what his location means.
Now knows I wish Eva's wardrobe malfunction was legit, like Taeler's.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should know my location was a joke made by Jay from Red Letter Media when making fun of YouTube reviewers who obsess over follows on their various social media sites. 

• Sends nice rep. 

• Should watch more anime.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- DanMachi fan
- Knows it was a good show
- Perhaps waiting for season 2*


----------



## Gandhi

- Caucasoid
- Semitic
- Male


----------



## CJ

*Just had some home made ice cream :nice
Supports a team that's still in the Premier League
Probably not happy to see Nikki back :nikki*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changes his avatar and sig too often now. :meowth

• Loves redheads. :becky

• Knows I'm still waiting.


----------



## Dolorian

- Their favorite games list remineded me that I have yet to play Xenosaga
- Would likely take offense with my views on FFIX
- Anime fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been awhile since they posted in here
- Almost at their 1 year anniversary
- Great guy/gal


----------



## Achilles

Seems to enjoy _the _Nintendo. 

Currently resides in a catchphrase.

Has a username that is a constant reminder to students everywhere.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Don't see them in here often, if at all
- Speaks while blowing their tongue(Please get the reference)
- Over 2 years old


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is Nintendo all over
- Finally got past 450 posts
- Has around the same number of points as I do posts lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is on a lot earlier than usual
- I hope they enjoyed Summerslam
- Would sell their soul for a night with Ambrose


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I'm still in New York, so it's 5pm Wednesday where I am right now 
- Might have to change the location if New Day break up haha
- Has a bunch of rep for so few posts*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Ambrose rain falling from the skies
- Catches the smarks to their bullshit
- She wants to meet with Seth but he used to hide behind Triple H and Stephanie protecting him from her.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Smark logic o the week is gone
- Metalhead
- Anime fan


----------



## Gandhi

- Probably lurks the other sections a lot
- Never gets into discussions on this forum
- 99.9% of his posts on this forum are on this thread


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't given out any likes yet :surprise:
Passionate about veganism
Likes British chicks :mckinney
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Something looks different about them'
- Either their sig got smaller
- or I'm just dumb and it's the same size


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has the who's who of Smash Bros characters in his sig. 
- Has switched up his avi a bit too.
- Is now getting a push :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got his push long ago
- Is now one of the most over posters
- Agrees with me about Heath Slater


----------



## Trublez

*- Doesn't watch NXT probably because he can't be bothered.

- So was wondering who that childlike girl messing around with New Day last Monday was (lol joking).

- Pokemon Go hater.* :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone through his fair share of ladies on his graphics.
- Has been killing it with posts on WF for 3 and a half years.
- Knows Mojo Rawley is a complete goof.


----------



## Trublez

*Rightfully LOL's at people that think Big Cass has any semblance of mic skills.
Will likely move Sasha back up to his :mark: group when she turns heel (on Bayley hopefully).
Enjoys Elias Samson's stiff work and intensity in the ring.* (Y)


----------



## Dolorian

- Rightfully LOL's at people saying that Big Cass is better than Reigns.
- Probably not too hot for Carol Seleme's venture into the dark side.
- Is glad that Cesaro's injury was just storyline.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Oooooh, new avatar
- Hmm... not as Gothic as his previous ones
- Still an awesome one, though.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Still not really following the point of this thread
- Has been to some pretty cool historical areas in Lebanon
- Now lives in Canada


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still thinks I care about the rules about this thread
- Well, if I'm going to stick with the rules (sigh)... well, he's Gandhi
- Ibrahimovic fan
- He supports Sweden in International competitions*


----------



## CJ

*Down with the Devil :hmm:
Probably doesn't listen to much Country music :hmm:
Formerly from Lebanon, now living on Kelper :hmm:
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Ninj'd me 
- Has been a while since he has rocked a Decker avi
- Is looking forward to see where things go next week


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changed his avatar.

• Isn't fond of Final Fantasy IX. :tenay

• Probably a fan of Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## Paigeology

Currently active in the chatbox

Enjoyed the Civil War Movie

Anime Fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Someone new on this thread... welcome!!
- Has Undertaker in his favorites... good man!
- Doesn't have either Daniel Shitbag and Sami Lame in his favorites... gracias.*


----------



## CJ

*Probably not a fan of Christian Metal :hmm
Lives approximately 490 light years away :WTF2
Rollinite :rollins*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Just to let you know, I do like Christian Metal... here's a shocker, I'm Christian but likes to play on the dark side every so often. In fact, there are some amazing and awesome Christian metal stuff out there that's being overlooked. Try the Epic Power Metal band called Theocracy from USA 
- Has a new girl to advertise
- Bordered avatar*


----------



## Gandhi

- Not a real christian
- Probably nice in person
- Most likely friendlier than me


----------



## Dolorian

- If Meltzer says it he believes it
- Is in a eternal war against the Muslims
- Knows who is and is not a real Christian better than Christians themselves


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- Same old sig
- Weekender


----------



## Paigeology

Likes Smash Bros.?

New Day fan!

Been here 13 months before me


----------



## CJ

*New face :bayley
Becky & Santana fan :mckinney
Friends with Blackbeard :Bayley*


----------



## Paigeology

CJ said:


> *New face :bayley
> Becky & Santana fan :mckinney
> Friends with Blackbeard :Bayley*


Likes :bayley

over 11k posts :O

Has access to banhammers


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newish to the thread
- Welcome
- Might fit in nicely here


----------



## Mox Girl

- Somebody I've not seen in here before
- Has a LOT of favourite wrestlers
- Likes Drew McIntyre (Y)

EDIT:

Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'ed me cos I'm on slowish airplane Wifi
- Said the same thing as me about Rampaige
- Fits in nicely themselves


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- On their way home
- Thousands of feet in the air
- I hope they enjoyed their stay in the states


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

AG:

- Knows Ambrose is a worthy world champion :ambrose3
- Still waiting to meet Seth.
- Might prefer the gift of Ambrose to the gift of Jericho.

MTG:

- Part time ninja :no:
- Part time speaking clock
- Full time Pokemon fan :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Got attacked by a ninja
- Will be incredibly disappointed if Becky doesn't wins the SD title
- Doesn't thinks Big Cass is main event material


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is back for now
- Their post count is even
- Wasn't ninja'd


----------



## CJ

*Full time ninja








Always knows what time it is :bayley2
Wishes he could ditch the underscores
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might be shilling premium memberships to MTG.
- Exceptionally friendly dude :bayley2
- Will never mark against Bex :becky


----------



## Oneiros

- Probably upset with what they're doing with Cesaro
- Favorites split evenly between Raw, Smackdown and NXT
- Always looks forward to the Takeover specials


----------



## Mox Girl

- New username or maybe it's been there awhile and I haven't noticed
- Awesome Enzo sig
- Joined WF in the same year as I did


----------



## CJ

*Has been travelling :hmm
Probably stocked up on her favorite American food :Bayley
Dropped the purple :WTF2
*


----------



## Mox Girl

- Should know I dropped the purple cos I'm on my phone and I can't be bothered with doing it :lol
- Is right about the American food haha
- Hasnt had Leanna in sig/av in awhile


----------



## Gandhi

- For some reason attracted to someone as ugly as Dean Ambrose
- Loves all the Shield members
- Isn't very healthy


----------



## CJ

*Is a member of a social group called, "Asshole Preachy Vegans" :WTF
Hyped up for Punk v Gall
Apparently a Paige fan aige*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Looking forward to Becklash.
- Hoping for a good result against the Czechs today :fingerscrossed
- Might be mildly pleased with Newcastle's start in the Championship.


----------



## Gandhi

- English
- WWE fan
- Thinks Darren Young is boring


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Man United fan
- Would've loved to see Sweden winning something in International tournaments
- Would probably hate someone referring football as "soccer"*


----------



## Gandhi

- Thinks I give a shit about Sweden
- Doesn't miss living in the middle east
- Joined this forum back in 2006


----------



## Aizen

* Doesn't give a shit about Sweden.

* Already hyped by Zlatan playing his first Manchester derby. 

* Likes the song "Carry Me Down" by Demon Hunter.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Metal
- Making demons his bitches
- Cradle of Filth fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rocking a new avy
- I think that's a new sig
- Online


----------



## CJ

*Probably disliked the Old Day :Oooh
Has bee making the grade since 2013
Probably still hasn't gotten round to playing Pokemon Go*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows that New Day segment was uncomfortable to sit through
- Now knows I don't have a cellphone
- I think their sig got a trim


----------



## CJ

*Thinks my sig got a trim :nah
Noticed I remade it though :hmm
Won't be getting caught out like Rollins any time soon :jericho2*



Spoiler: MTG


----------



## Trublez

*Can't wait for Seth to fully turn face.
Will stop merging every double/triple post he sees when he gets tired of it.
The girl in his avy has huge hamster cheeks lol.*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks Holland looks like a hamster








Will have to wait until 2020 to pick up his copy of Steph's memoirs :rileylel
Probably hated that Old Day segment on Raw*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Corrected me
- Does a good job modding
- The last one to post in here last night


----------



## CJ

*Old Day segment made him cringe
Is probably a pro at Wii sports
Will probably keep his current sig until at least Christmas*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is online now
- Made their post over 2 hours after I
- Edited their own rep with their modly powers


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is getting a push
- Made their post 7:53am my time
- Is Nintendo in both sig and av now*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still a Shield's fan
- Defends Roman Reigns from the smarky bullshit
- Dislikes Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is actually too nice to actually be Satan 
- New sig and av
- Believes hell wasn't built in a day*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post in here last night
- It's after 2am where they are
- Sweet dreams


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Keeping this thread alive
- Prefers Mario over Sonic
- Was proud when Nintendo beaten Sega in the 16-Bit/32-Bit war!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has updated his graphics again.
- Over a decade old.
- Will be hoping that Ziggler loses on Sunday.


----------



## Trublez

*Closing in on 6000 posts.
Likes 2/3 members of the Shield.
Removed New Day from his sig completely due to how terrible they've been lately.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes redheads now
- Best university student ever
- Will likely do his Masters after that*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes morbid and Gothic artwork.

• Fan of the underworld.

• Should change his location to match his theme.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always makes sure to do a bit of a jig while brushing their teeth.
- Final Fantasy fan :mckinney
- Loves customisation in WWE games.


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Becky wins this Sunday :becky
Been here over 2 years now
Didn't start posting until last Fall IIRC


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a popular web browser (though I use Opera )
- Has he had that sig before? I'm sure I remember it...
- Is from Illinois*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Betrayed Chrome's trust :bahgawd
- Always respectful with her posts.
- From the land down under


----------



## Trublez

*- Made me look drunk/stupid by putting New Day back into his sig. :no:

- Wishes the main roster tag matches could reach even half the caliber of Revival/Gargano & Ciampa.

- Probably disappointed to see the incredible Miz segment move towards a heatless and repetitive Ziggler match.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Took a brief hiatus
- Knows the Old Day segment was booty
- and not the good kind like in his avy/sigs


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changed his sig.

• Might have edited his avatar slightly. :hmm:

• Doesn't post much.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Promotes good dental hygiene
- Casual Pokemon fan
- Use to have her's majesty in his avy


----------



## Paigeology

Also has an animated Avatar

way more points than me!

likes booty-os?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May be disappointed in the rumors flowing about
- Has slightly more posts than I do
- Dwarfed be me in points though


----------



## Paigeology

Make_The_Grade said:


> - May be disappointed in the rumors flowing about
> - Has slightly more posts than I do
> - Dwarfed be me in points though




True, but i'll survive

Is here more often than me

Will be happy when Gallows returns?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is saying Luke Gallows is injured?
- Or is talking about somebody else
- Hasn't made their own usertitle yet


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Jigglypuff seems to be sleeping in his sig.
- Almost at 450 posts.
- Would have an astronomical number if this thread counted


----------



## Paigeology

Shares many favorites with me

lives in the UK

over 5000 more posts


----------



## Second Nature

Fellow Melina fan 

Has a great selection of wrestlers in his sig

Joined in 2014


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves Charlotte.

• Got full rep stars in a short amount of time. :bayley2

• Joined last month.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- On a steady path to 10k posts.
- One of the best posters on here.
- Loves Balor's theme. :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows more about wrestling than video characters
- That's not Jigglypuff it's Kirby
- But I forgive you cause we're friends


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Prefers Jigglypuff than the attention-whore known as Pikachu 
- Doesn't give a fuck about the Xbox and PS war
- Nintendo-lover 4 lyfe, G*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I'm not into console wars
- Knows I just play what I like
- Doesn't now what my first well known avy was


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Pointed out my terrible mistake.
- Should know that it's because i'm too used to his Pokemon graphics.
- Was quite uncomfortable watching the Old Day on RAW.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is a nice guy. 

• Hopes Becky wins tomorrow. :becky

• Secretly plotting to dethrone CJ as Becky's number one fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Chief of the Lynch Mob:

*- Would love to see Cesaro win the Best of 7
- Would love to see Nakamura winning the WWE Championship
- Awaits new arrivals to NXT*

Sol Katti:

*- Likes Final Fantasy games
- Knows that the best place to pick up chicks are in dungeons
- They're already in cuffs, so it's up to you do whatever you want
- I'm so going to hell*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Devil's advocate
- Should type faster


----------



## Ahem...

- Makes the grade

- Resides in IT'S A NEW DAY YES IT IS

- First person I've seen in this thread with less posts than I


----------



## MOX

- has terrible taste in superheroes

- has a username he should have considered for a few seconds while smiling wryly before deleting it and coming up with something better

- really should check the spelling/grammar of his sig quotes before confirming them


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Cough...
- Superman fan
- Should read Red Son*


----------



## Ahem...

AryaAnark said:


> really should check the spelling/grammar of his sig quotes before confirming them


HOLY FUCK I HAVE HAD THIS SIG FOR 2 YEARS AND I HAVE NEVER ONCE NOTICED THAT ERROR JESUS FUCK THANK YOU

*no sarcasm intended, I genuinely have not noticed that ever and feel stupid as fuck


----------



## Trublez

*His Christian beliefs and username do not compute.
Wants more larger than life gimmicks.
Wanted Miz to destroy Bryan.

Ninja'd me.
Didn't name 3 things about the above poster.
Likes his sarcasm.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Offline
- Knows my Christina belief and my username make no sense but when have I have made any sense 
- Watches ROH more than WWE or TNA for a good particular reason*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know that I don't actually watch ROH (aside from Jay Lethal & Taeler Hendrix matches).
Believes in a girl called Christina.  
And in her brother called Christian. *:rileyclap


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Could watch Taeler jiggle her boobs all day :lol
- Now posts in black when he used to post in green
- Has just a bit more posts than I do*


----------



## Paigeology

Also lives in the south hemisphere
Wouldn't be happy with the Backlash result?
Shames me in the post count


----------



## Gandhi

- Mickie James fan
- Melina fan
- Emma fan


----------



## CJ

*Gandhi

Ninja'd the fuck outta me :bunk
Has probably been to Alexandria
Loves fried chicken videos (Y)


Huge Mickie fan








Has slightly more posts than MTG
Fairly new to this thread :mckinney*


----------



## Paigeology

Has an absurd amount of points
Should know i was thankful for the rep picture, and i had a leanna pic picked out to send in return but i need to rep more people 
The first ppv since their join date was Capitol Punishment, Which lacked a multiman match on the main card, 9 straight singles matches (Tag match was a dark match)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been more active
- Gave themself a makeover
- Now has Mickie in their sig, good lad


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- YES, IT IS!!!
- Keeps on adding posts... oh yeah!
- Macho Man fan, I believe?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Contrary
- Doesn't make since with his beliefs and interests
- Acknowledges as such


----------



## Trublez

*yaD weN fan.
Megaman fan.
Was once the king of this now dying thread.*


----------



## CJ

*Joined Team Redheads Do it Better :becky
Lives across the water in Jolly Old England








Doesn't seem to live up to his user name :hmm
*


----------



## Paigeology

Seems to be one of the main people in this thread

Happy with the Backlash 6 pack challenge winner

Redhead fanatic


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Paige fan, duh!
- Loved that moment at Wrestlemania 22
- Fan of Undertaker... good!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their 4th post on this page
- Very open about his hobbies
- A not shy people person


----------



## Trublez

*Still not premium.
Shy dude.
Might enjoy TITTAYS in his face like Woods/Creed here.*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still using the Hendrix theme.

• Is a great guy... but Dana Brooke. :deandre

• Almost has 30,000 points. :bayley2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Steadily approaching 30k points.
- Knows Miz shouldn't be dropping the IC title right now.
- Has 62 well earned WF friends :bayley2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Marked for Becky
- Posting on the regular
- Just not in here


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might like New Day to somehow become Smash Bros characters at some point.
- Probably a big fan of casual games in general.
- Grade A guy. :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I greatly appreciated TND destroying the footage of TOD
- Knows that segment with them(TOD) was cringe worthy
- Wait, I just realized they took TND of their list
- EXPLAIN YOURSELF


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i haven't been enjoying New Day's work recently, and that i think they've lost their mojo.
- I hope he can forgive me for such an act.
- Will be 4 years old in 4 months.


----------



## Dolorian

- Still celebrating the victory of the Lynch Mob
- PaigeLover has completely taken over his profile
- May be thinking about buying the Skyrim Remaster


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be very eagerly anticipating Rollins v Owens.
- Thinks that SD is a bit overrated by some people.
- Knows Bex is the queen :becky


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is definitely very happy. :becky

• Is one of my friends on here. 

• Might need to update his sig.


----------



## Trublez

*Might dance when he brushes his teeth.
If he likes a post the universe would explode.
Doesn't approve of his boy Ziggler's taste in women since him and Dana Brooke are dating. *:mj4


----------



## Gandhi

- English
- United fan
- Likes butts


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has grown on me immensely.

• Posts a bunch in the Anything (Cancer) section.

• Also likes butts.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Casual Pokemon fan
- Their avy is goner
- Has been pretty tame lately


----------



## Donnie

Has been here since 2013

Seems to be a Mario fan. 

462 posts.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is happy about AJ & KO winning the titles
- Posts in the chatbox quite a bit
- Is still on the lone road*


----------



## Donnie

AG IN DA HOUSE

Is still a fan of that crazy lunatic Dean Ambrose

Has met both Dean and Roman, and will meet Seth (which I have to mention the "You're next, Seth! makes it sound like you are going to jump the rail and hug him. Which if you did would be AMAZING, But you would get arrested so you shouldn't do that lol). 

Is going to Mania 33 (SO Jealous)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Just got rep from me for that hilarious Seth comment 
- Needs to post way more
- Is still fist bumping
*


----------



## Donnie

I shall rep you back 

Now knows I'm lazy and I want to post more, but the struggle is real, lol. 

Dean is still the champion of her heart (Awww)


----------



## Paigeology

Also a lifetime prem!
KO Fan
So many more posts than me


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got a name change
- Which looks like gibberish
- Crawling up the ladder


----------



## CJ

*Changed their name :mckinney
Member of the James Gang (Y)
Has good taste in favorite wrestlers :becky

MTG

Still likes to ninja people :fuckthis
Has purged the memory of the Old Day from his mind
VIP member of this thread (Y)*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is now decked out with pictures of the amazing SD women's champ :becky
- Is now a GOD :surprise:
- Has a whole thread dedicated to him :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I was joking earlier about them no longer liking TND
- Now knows I too had a thread dedicated to Me
- Now knows Those were dark times


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Pikachu fans
- Edited his post
- Gaining more posts in other threads :mark:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I rarely see them posting in the WWE section
- I almost never see them post in the anything section
- Except for the PYP thread


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changed his sig again? :hmm

• Doesn't post much around the forum.

• Will have 500 posts... eventually.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Anime
- Cool guy on the chat
- Joined May of 2014*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is offline for now
- Will be back eventually
- Until then, enjoy some Metal music


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is also currently offline.
- Though might be invisible.
- Might attend a RAW event in the front row just to get poured some Booty O's.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I've never seen a show live
- May have been to one theirself
- Not offline for now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that they're a lot better and more exciting than watching them on TV :mckinney
- The Old Day probably haunts his dreams.
- Likely loves Xavier's references.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Has (more than likely) seen a televised WWE programme live.
Is probably still buzzing at Bex won the Smackdown's Women's title at Backlash.
Currently offline.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Becky Lynch fan
- Watches Smackdown for obvious reasons
- Getting closer to 619 posts*


----------



## Trublez

*Likes AJ Styles.
Hates Neville.
Misses Carol Seleme.*


----------



## Chrome

Likes his redheads
Uses Bing
Should bring Carol back soon


----------



## Dolorian

- Is team blue yet wears red
- Probably liked the pict I left on his profile
- Updates itself autmatically


----------



## Mox Girl

*- We talk in PM about Seth Rollins quite a bit 
- Is all over the place on WF nowadays
- Will be reaching 4k posts soon*


----------



## CJ

*Owns a Dean Ambrose cardboard cutout :ambrose5
Currently viewing the CJ appreciation thread :rileylol
Almost born on the Twelfth :mckinney*


----------



## Dolorian

- Got a well deserved appreciation thread
- Has very low expectations about what punishment Foley will have for Rollins
- Celebrating Becky's title reign


----------



## CJ

*Still shuns sigs :sadpanda
Fellow Rollinite :rollins
Has a massive picture of Leanna Decker on his visitor wall :side:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Brings back Becky Lynch :nice 
- Mr. Orange 
- Expert in Graphic Design*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Now has metal music in his sig to listen to :bayley2
- Lives on a planet discovered on a NASA mission of a similar name.
- Probably thrilled that we currently have Nakamura and Styles as 2 champions in the WWE. :yay


----------



## CJ

*Hopes Becky gets a nice long title reign :becky
Probably one of the nicest members on WF :mckinney
Knows these need to become official





























*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Back to Becky Lynch
- Loves the Blue brand
- Despite like orange*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably the biggest Metalhead on this site.

Was probably disappointed by Lesnar v Orton.

Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a nice Eva gif in his sig
- I hope he's enjoying his Saturday afternoon, though I hope the weather in his part of NZ is better than where I am :lol
- Would likely want to go back to Fearless University to study again *


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants Dean to win the title back.

• Excited for THE MAN's face turn.

• Has been to Lothlorien.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Trying to pick up girls in a dungeon.

Has had a few different nicknames.

Has only given out one like...


----------



## Trublez

*Appreciates sexy thighs and calves on a woman.
Anticipating Eva Marie's return.
Not anticipating Paige's however.* :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows thickness can be delicious.

Never actually seems to be in trouble.

Loves redheads with great thighs.*


----------



## Trublez

*Has a rotating sig.
Knows Miz is killing it right now.
Happy that Rusev got his revenge on Reigns.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would probably love to see Kurt Angle return for one last go in the WWE.










Is straight as certified by Google.*


----------



## Second Nature

-Not happy about Nikki being Carmella's punching bag
-anticipating The Red Queen's return 
-Really Interested in the current storyline between Miz&Bryan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*A New poster, and a very good poster.

Big Charlotte fan.

Knows NXT has been boring.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Dedicated to Nikki
- Dedicated to Eva
- Dedicated to Maryse


----------



## CJ

*Is extremely shy
Thought the Sasha Banks double pin botch was so bad he had to post about it :sasha3
Doesn't venture outside this thread much*


----------



## Punkamaniac

Proud to be another member of the Lynch mob.

Fellow Norn Iron member.

Loves sending me Bex rep.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 Months younger Tan I
- Has a new avy
- Has no sig


----------



## CJ

*From the best part of the UK :fact
Fellow NUFC supporter (Y)
Regular in the food thread

MTG

Loves to ninja people :MAD
Hopes this thread lasts forever
From the US*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I didn't think the botch was that bad
- Now knows I was just relieved that I wasn't just seeing things
- Should know that ninja'ng was entirely on accident


----------



## CJ

*Knows that botch was pretty bad :benson
Probably owns a bunch of Nintendo posters
Will quit watching WWE if/when New Day split :Oooh*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Made my Tales sig. 

• Thinks I'm getting better with GFX. 

• Is ecstatic over Becky being champ. :becky


----------



## CJ

*Extremely patient 
Started becoming more active graphically just as the GFX section got shut down :sadpanda
From the US via Laos








*


----------



## Trublez

*Got rid of hamster cheeks girl. :rileylol
Wants to see Emma vs Becky.
All he had to do was follow the damn train. *


----------



## CJ

*Not a fan of Holland








Will probably crash the forum if he ever brings back Carol








Wants Emma & Dana to beat the shit outta Charlotte








*


----------



## Trublez

*Over 80k points.
Edited his post.
Isn't one of the Becky marks that shit on Sasha Banks.* (Y)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has hit rep whore status :clap
- I'd forgotten about Carol before he mentioned her a couple of pages back :surprise:
- Knows NXT doesn't have the fire it once had.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes some wrestlers that I dislike
- That's totally cool from my side
- Likes some wrestlers that I like, though.*


----------



## Second Nature

-Is Satan apparently
-Fan of Metal music
-Believes in The Shield


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a video in his sig
- Still lives on Kepler 186F
- One of my first friends on WF

EDIT:

Second Nature

- Ninja'ed me
- Was happy to see Charlotte beat Sasha at Summerslam
- Is gaining rep quite quickly*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is seriously looking forward to see what will happen next between Ambrose and Cena
- Not sure if she likes the match up Foley setup for Rollins for this Monday
- Fellow Shield mark


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

*- Accepts Ambrose reps
- There should an Ambrose for every month
- She's also one of my wonderful friends on the site.*

Dolorian:

*- Would probably like my avatar and sig
- Still loves Gothic women
- Fan of Helloween, I hope.*


----------



## Chrome

Got ninja'd
Evil Masquerade fan
Reads comics


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't care
Loves Lucha (Y)
Hasn't used one of his infamous feet sigs in a while :hmm
*


----------



## Chrome

DOES care
Happy Becky is the Smackdown Women's champion :becky
Nothing's stopping him from using one of my infamous feet sigs for himself :evil


----------



## Kenny

- great dude (Y)
- may be a becky fan
- may like Owens


----------



## CJ

*Always has some of the best avi/sigs around








Expert at throwing shrimps on the barbie :lol
WF Legend :mckinney
*


----------



## Kenny

- loves dat becky with the good hair
- marked out crazy for her title win
- should know im a fan of becky too


----------



## Trublez

*Likely marked when Styles won at Backlash.
Has "BOOBS ALL DAY EVERYDAY" as his usertitle.
Wonder what he thinks of Big E's tits?* :hmm


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes rap
- Understands that modern rap is terrible
- He doesn't mind Metal, though*


----------



## CJ

*Really hates modern rap
Loves promoting Metal though :becky
Probably a fan of NHL
*


----------



## Second Nature

-Leanna decker fan
-Irish
-Always has great avi's and sigs


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Starting to become a regular :mckinney
- Big fan of the Nature Girl.
- Would like to see Dillinger as NXT champ one day. :clap


----------



## Kenny

- like some of same wrestlers as me
- good poster (Y)
- one of the biggest becky marks on here


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably quite happy with the strides that Liverpool are making.
- Has great taste in talent.
- His avis and sigs are the stuff of legend.


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see Bex/Asuka :mark:
Based on some of his posts he probably would have killed it in TDL :woo
Knows Bex is the real Chief of the Lynch Mob :becky
*



Second Nature said:


> - Irish Northern Irish


:benson


----------



## Second Nature

-Has his Posts Orange for Becky
-Looking forward to No Mercy 
-Not happy about WWE not putting Becky in the Hottest bodies list.


----------



## Chrome

Already has a full bar of rep
Hopes Charlotte has a long run as Raw Women's champion
Averages about 6 posts a day


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a great sig :lol
- Has a very truthful user title :mckinney
- Knows randomly inviting Bryan to RAW is just stupid. fpalm


----------



## Kenny

- may watch raw
- Owens :mark:
- has great taste in talent


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Likely loved Owens/Zayn at Battleground.
- Couldn't be much happier with the two world champions right now.
- Probably hopes Rusev doesn't drop his title to Roman.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Another proud fan of Bex
Has made the HoF Ballot (apparently :lol)
Supports (or likes) Carlisle United


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their first post on this page
- Has been more active recently
- Their points trump their posts


----------



## CJ

*One of the most active people in here :clap
Big time Nintendo fan
Planning on dressing up as Kirby for Halloween







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- They are NORTHERN Irish
- Don't get it wrong
- Or else that's a ban


----------



## CJ

*Got it wrong :benson
From somewhere in the US :hmm:
Probably watches NFL instead of Raw*


----------



## Punkamaniac

Is a God/Goddess, apparently. 
Loves Ulster Fry's
Has almost 81,000 points


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would be happy that there are thousands of Becky Lynch fans in this thread
- Happy to see Becky becoming the first SD Women's champion
- Has 627 posts aaaaaaaaand counting.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave themself a makeover
- Accepts gifts from the underworld
- Good luck getting there


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't change his sig and avatar as much.
- And when he does, it has to be Nintendo related.
- Don't you wish someone would shoot that fucking dog from Duck Hunt?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No, the dog from Duck Hunt is cool
- Recently posted more pics
- Except now he has a lady friend


----------



## Second Nature

-Mario fan
-Happy about The New Day's super long reign 
-Probably from America


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Nikki Bella fan
- Probably hopes Nikki dethrones Bex for the Smackdown Women's Championship
- Could be from America


----------



## CJ

*Fellow Ulsterman :JLC3
Has tasted the delicacy known as Brown Lemonade :mckinney
Looking forward to Bex v Bliss at No Mercy :becky*


----------



## Kenny

- has a pretty rad avy/sig set up
- great guy
- deserves to be a mod (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His sig comes very very close to being porn :lol
- Did he end up going to WWE's live tour in Aussie, I don't remember?
- Prob quite pleased right now cos KO and Styles are the champs*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is probably WF's undisputed #1 Dean Ambrose fan on WF, now that deanambroselover is banned.

- Is from New Zealand.

- Dean Ambrose is still the champion in her heart.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Stomps people.

So really is dangerous.

Been on WF for over two years.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Adamant about those he's not a fan of
- I constantly confuse them with someone else
- Someone they're not familiar with


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows not to get CJ's nationality wrong :lol
- Has made roughly treble the number of posts in this thread as he has everywhere else.
- Probably caught one of the cereal boxes thrown by Big E on Monday.


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Has been on WF for just over 2 years
- Is from the United Kingdom
- Has (mentally) over 36,000 points


----------



## Gandhi

- Emma fan
- Doesn't care about Alicia Fox
- Major Becky fan


----------



## Vox Machina

• Won Pratchett's giveaway.

• Excited for Samurai Jack's return.

• Is honest and opinionated.


----------



## Dolorian

- Cool new video game character avi
- Thinks Rollins' entrance should have some pyro
- Should tell us where this dungeon where you can pick up girls is


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been awhile since I've seen them
- Still true to their anti-sig stance
- Hasn't changed their avy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*A big fan of classic video games.

Is getting a push.

New Day fan.*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is liked by Seabs, allegedly
- One of the rare Miz fans
- Has been on here for two years and three months


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Succeeded in their push
- Has made a name for themselve
- Hasn't edited their rep yet


----------



## CJ

*Didn't deny that he's dressing up as Kirby this year :hmm
Knows pretty much everything there is to know about some people in here
Needs to become more active in other areas of the forum :benson*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I'm not knowledgeable enough to be a regular in the WWE section
- Knows plenty of threads in the anything section don't interests me
- Knows I'm not going to be Kirby this year


----------



## CJ

*Still on track to hit 500 posts by the end of the year :bayley2
Is definitely knowledgeable enough to post in the WWE section :fact
One of the nicest members on WF (Y)
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 100% Straight fire
- Enjoyed seeing Becky last night
- Looking forward to her match at No Mercy


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is getting a push
- Likes New Day
- Thinks (or so I hope) that it'll be Backlash > Clash of Champions


----------



## Second Nature

-From Bexplex City
-Still happy about Becky winning the women's championship
-CM Punk fan?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He and Fearless Maryse has something in common
- Joined last month
- Making a quick impact :nice:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just under 2,500 posts
- Close to 9,000 points
- Is now online


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thinks he's not knowledgeable enough to post in the WWE section, but I don't know that much either yet that doesn't stop me posting in there :lol
- I wonder what his location will change to if New Day break up
- Almost has 470 posts now*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still a believer of The Shield
- Must be excited for their reunion at the Royal Rumble 2017
- Perhaps, happy that all members are now babyfaces.*


----------



## Gandhi

- Really like metal
- Has brown hair
- Likes Roman Reigns


----------



## Second Nature

-Passionate hater of Islam
-Samurai Jack fan
-From Egypt


----------



## CJ

*Switched allegiance from Charlotte to Nikki :nikki
Has only one WF friend :sadpanda
Wishes Summer had been drafted to SmackDown*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Enjoys the colour combo of orange and blue.

Loves seeing Becky as Champion finally.

That master of all things gif related.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been seeing more of them lately
- Well, not now since they'er offline
- But they'll respond to this soon


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is getting a push
- Should post (more?) in the WWE sections
- Getting closer to the 500 post mark


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes both Family Guy and The Simpsons
- Lives outside of the US
- I constantly get them confused with Punkhead


----------



## CJ

*Has been posting quite heavily in that Family Guy thread :WTF2
Probably subscribed to this thread :hmm:
Doesn't bothered with the whole colored text thing :sadpanda*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started this page
- Their second post on this page
- Working right now


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is quite often the person I write 3 things about :lol
- Will someday make the grade
- Getting a big push*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has never written three things about me... I don't think.

• Is not on my friends list. 

• Knows where Gorgoroth is.


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Cesaro's entrance is great
- Wants the girls he picks at the dungeon to kiss him clean
- Can't wait to see Brie Larson on Avengers and Captain Marvel


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Agrees with me that a lot of what the Ambrose haters on this forum say is just silly
- Will have been on WF for a year next month
- Always generates good conversation on here *


----------



## Second Nature

-Met 2 of the Shield boys
-Hopes that Dean wins the WWE title this upcoming SD
-Happy about Becky being the Women's champ


----------



## Trublez

*Joined last month.
Dumped Charlotte for Nikki.
One of the latest people to start posting regularly on here.*


----------



## CJ

*My WF BFF :bayley
Knows redheads is where it's at :becky
Breaks all kinds of traffic laws in GTA :agree:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the GOAT WFers.
- Expert with abbreviations.
- Has probably developed an appreciation for boulder shoulders. :becky


----------



## CJ

*Has made we wonder why no one in the Lynch Mob is using the name Boulder Shoulders








One of the legit most friendly people on WF (Y)
Very level-headed :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Is a God/Goddess. :clap

Has probably issued his first banning by now.

Should know it was almost a year ago now that I had my Jason sig for Halloween (holy fuck time flies by so fast).*


----------



## Gandhi

- Hates Dolph Ziggler
- Likes new Bo Dallas
- Major Emma fan (Y)


----------



## Trublez

*Finally became premium. :mark: (you're the only one that's left now MTG :side
Knows Samurai Jack was awesome.
Might be coming to study in my city soon IIRC (London).*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants people to join the Premium family :lol
- Unless he starts posting more, I'll likely pass him up in posts very soon
- Doesn't change his sig/av that much anymore*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is always right behind me in points and posts.

Still hasn't met Seth...he might be ducking you...

A fellow Awesome Kiwi...and she has boobs.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- We've been here before
- Was up pretty late last night
- I keep thinking they're Wolverine 2.0


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still hasn't made the grade
- Is getting a push though (which'll be ended by Roman :lol)
- Still trying to make 500 posts.



CJ said:


> *Has made we wonder why no one in the Lynch Mob is using the name Boulder Shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know, I've been tempted but cannae be bothered changing my username though. :fuckthis


----------



## Kenny

- Becky mark
- may like some of my favourites
- joined in 2013


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Borderline NSFW sigs, The best kind of sigs
- Leaves delicious rep in my User CP
- It's after 4:30 AM where they are


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves NSFW sigs.

So definitely also loves Boobs.

Maybe even more than video games...*


----------



## Second Nature

-Happy The Miz is being booked good finally
-Not happy about Nikki's tragic booking 
-Fully Team SD (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Nikkis booking is terrible.

Would love to see her as Womens Champion.

Knows Dana is a natural heel.*


----------



## CJ

*Dislikes The Man Seth Rollins :rollins
Wants to see Nikki's booking improve :nikki
Passionate about his cars :mckinney
*


----------



## Trublez

*My BFF.
If he doesn't profusely correct you after just calling him "Irish", the universe will explode.
Now knows I wasn't lying when I said I'd bring back a certain someone when Rollins turns face...*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Brought back Seleme.

Didn't get in trouble for it.

Might know that Drake is also the kind of dude that taps Rihanna.*


----------



## CJ

*Wants to see Nikki knock the Princess of Staten Island the fuck out :nikki
Glad Owens retained
Would love to be accompanied by Maryse everywhere he goes :yay
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would gladly be Becky's personal Title shining boy.

Had a chicken sandwich and a snickers earlier today...perhaps yesterday for him.

Post a lot of WoW pics.*


----------



## ste1592

Has a good taste for women

Likes the GOAT Ruru 

One of the few around here who would love another Miz title run


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Rusev should be destined for greatness.

Probably hoping Bray goes over Orton but fearing another big loss.

Surely marked out when The Rock returned.*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Has a dislike of Seth freaking Rollins

- Can't wait until Nikki Bella wins the Smackdown Women's title 

- Would mark out if The Miz because WWE World Champion


----------



## CJ

*From the best wee country in the world :JLC3
Has probably been to Ibrox
BFF's with Addy
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in a dictatorship run by a Lass Kicker.

Is a God/Goddess.

Is a gif Gawd to be precise.*


----------



## Trublez

*Watches TNA.

Disappointed Rusev lost the US championship last night.

Thinks KO is a fat neckbeard truck driver but his mic work and charisma was enough to win him over.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- CAROL EFFIN SELEME :mark:
- Knows WWE are blatantly limiting some of their talent.
- Likes Indian food :JLC3


----------



## Second Nature

-Disappointed by Rusev's burial
-Liked cesaro vs sheamus minus the shitty finish
-Probably thinks Backlash>CoC


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Probably won't be missed (going by his rep :lol)

- Is a fan of Charlotte

- Could easily think CoC > Backlash


----------



## Second Nature

-Has 666 posts :lol
-Becky Lynch fan 
-Looking forward to No Mercy to see Becky's first title defense


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Happy to see Charlotte retain last night.
- Wants to see Sasha drop out of the title picture for a bit.
- Good poster :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May have enjoyed Clash of Champions
- That is, if they stayed up to watch it
- You know, living in England and all


----------



## CJ

*Happy the New Day are still the Tag Champs
Really wishes he could ditch the underscores
Slowly making his way towards 500 posts :mckinney
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a white border around his avy
- Has no border around their sig
- Thread closing extraordinaire


----------



## Trublez

*Knows New Day aren't losing their titles until sometime in December.
Should know that New Day were way, way, way better as heels.
Might remember the time Bray Wyatt said the quote in his location.*


----------



## CJ

*Seems to have some next gen level border on his avi :hmm
Uses color tags, even though he posts in the forum's default black text :WTF2
Has probably already got his avi/sig combo planned out for Halloween :woo*


----------



## Trublez

*Knows my avatar border is a mess (I only noticed it after I made a post and haven't been bothered to fix it).
Should know there's a difference between the* default forum text, black text *(you have to zoom into your screen to see this) and* *black bold text.*
*Loves redheads, even fake ones.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Brought Carol back for the first time in ages
- Has the same thoughts as me about New Day, that they should have stuck with that aggressive streak they showed briefly
- Thought that thread about WWE stealing shit from Kenny Omega was dumb, which it was*


----------



## CJ

*Dyes her hair red :mckinney
From the same country as Fearless Maryse :nikki
Regular in the last thing eaten thread :yay
*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is from God's country :yay

- Is a proud :becky mark :mark:

- Perhaps didn't enjoy or watch Clash of Champions :shrug


----------



## CJ

*Probably doesn't own this Becky shirt :beckylol
Supports his local team :mckinney
Needs to change his name to Boulder Shoulders :lol
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants all the Lynchisms to be repped on WF :becky
- Knows RAW is Bore.
- Looking forward to the clash with Norwich tomorrow.


----------



## cgs480

From England
Becky Lynch Fan
Cesaro fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Only a few Months old
- Their username is newbish
- Lacks an avy and a sig
- No offence


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Probably delighted New Day retained their tag titles

- Is getting a push

- Still hasn't made the grade :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- From Bexplex City :becky
- Had a bacon cheeseburger earlier today :done
- Is presently new to the chatbox crew.


----------



## Trublez

*- Strangely doesn't mind the Cesaro/Sheamus team up.

- Played Life is Strange which is a great game aside from some of the voice acting and dialogue (who the fuck says "hella more trouble" in real life???).

- Cedric Alexander fan.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a rather captivating sig :sodone
- Probably quite tired of the ridiculous Charlotte/Sasha insults.
- Is completely sick and tired of Stephanie


----------



## CJ

*Has a straight fiya avi/sig combo :becky
Knows the Raw Women's Champion still doesn't have an official smilie :beckylol
Not a fan of borders, but may soon be living beside the UK's Northern border :lol
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fast typer
- Friend maker
- Must be a riot at parties


----------



## Trublez

*Loves this thread.
His line about CJ being a riot at parties comes off as sarcasm even though I know it's not.
Will never become premium.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave himself a new yet familiar makeover
- Joins me in being grateful for TND burning the footage of TOD
- Been a short while since I named three things about him


----------



## Kenny

- SUPER MARIO
- STEINER
- ITS A NEW DAY YES IT IS


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is a king called Kenny, if "rumours" are to be believed. :mark:

- From Australia

- One of the (rare?) Miz fans.


----------



## zrc

- Becky fan. 

- likes ICW.

- eats good.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- once inspired an entire '90s music thread
- doesn't enjoy Red Dwarf... but likes Craig Charles. Interesting.
- crackin' codes... *Z*haan *R*ygel *C*hiana


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just past the decade mark
- In that time, never capitalized their username
- Has no pic in their sig


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Happy at New Day's consecutive retentions.
- Probably played a lot of the Zelda games.
- Might enjoy TJ Perkins' Megaman inspired theme.


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is looking forward to Becky vs. Alexa at No Mercy

- From the great (or perhaps not so great) Carlisle

- Would love to see Carlisle get promoted to League One


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted over 10 minutes after I
- Becoming more active in here
- Hasn't been banned yet


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a multitude of colours in their sigpic.
- Also a variety of species.
- Will be 4 years old in 4 months.


----------



## Dolorian

- Closing in on 6,000 posts
- Is looking forward to Becky vs Alexa at No Mercy
- Thinks that WWE creative doesn't do the talent justice


----------



## Trublez

*Has a new avy.
Wants to see Steph take a springboard knee from Seth.
Mostly discusses in topics regarding Rollins.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Would not be satisfied with Steph _just_ taking a springboard knee
- Fully supports the decisions his BFF CJ makes as a mod (I do too!)
- Chooses his avatars with the intention to rile up the feminists


----------



## Second Nature

-Has a new cool avi
-Still didn't get a sig
-Most likely Really looking forward to No Mercy


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is racking up the rep quite fast
- One of the biggest Charlotte fans on WF
- Likes seeing Charlotte with title belts*


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for Ambrose to destroy Cena after that promo he did on TalkingSmack last night
- Been here for two years
- Is happy that wether as friends or foes, the Shield guys are taking over the business


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has been here for almost a year (lol my 2 year anniversary is actually tomorrow, your post reminded me!)
- Is glad that Seth Rollins' rib injury wasn't anything more serious
- Is a brief candle in the dark*


----------



## Legion

- Is beautiful
- Very nice person
- Biggest Ambrose fan on WF


----------



## Dolorian

- Would probably get out of that chair if Styles tells him to
- Gunning for 700 posts
- First time I've ever named three things about them


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always has pretty avs
- Recently hit 4000 posts
- Is a fan of Final Fantasy*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Loves Dean Ambrose

- Unless I'm wrong, was at this years Summerslam and Wrestlemania (well jealous, if true)

- Is a Kiwi


----------



## Kenny

- loves becky
- guessing hes a Punk fan
- bexplex city baby


----------



## Second Nature

-Has good taste in wrestlers
-Been in WF for over a decade
-His forum set is close to being porn


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His sig is rather... hypnotic lol
- Likes some damn good wrestlers (Y)
- Is my Australasian neighbour*



Punkamaniac said:


> - Unless I'm wrong, was at this years Summerslam and Wrestlemania (well jealous, if true)


*You would be correct, I was 

EDIT: Second Nature

- Ninja'ed me
- Been on WF for a mere two months
- Has no info listed in their profile haha*


----------



## Second Nature

-Likes that the Shield all held the WHC and US Championship
-Probably not happy at what Cena said to dean at Talking Smack :lol
-Has a cute avi


----------



## Kenny

- charlotte fan
- joined here last month
- may recieve some nice rep soon


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is the King
- Had Christina Hendricks as a former username :lol
- Is a bit younger than me*


----------



## Kenny

- now knows my love for hendricks
- has been marking out all year most likely
- went to summerslam


----------



## Oakesy

- Likes Bewbs!
- Has quite a few favourite wrestlers
- Is from the marvellous city of Sydney!


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of the many Becky fans on WF
- Knows JeriKO are the true BFFs in WWE
- Is from England*


----------



## CJ

*Still believes in the Shield
WF's #1 Ambrose fan :ambrose5
Knows us Becky fans are legion :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a following
- I have no idea where they post so much
- Teach me your ways


----------



## Trublez

*Likes Donkey Kong.
Been on here close to 4 years.
Likes reciting the current time in different countries.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Beth Phoenix fan
- Has had quite a few usernames
- Has almost 5000 likes*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still hasn't met The Man :rollins

- Has over 5,000 posts in just over two years

- Would probably (or knowing my luck :lol) love to go to this years Survivor Series in Toronto


----------



## CJ

*Has good taste in favourite wrestlers :becky
Recently had a burger & chip :mckinney
Hoping for a good result on the 8th & a miracle on the 11th :fingerscrossed
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Absolutely loves to post about what he's been eating
- Likes anybody who also likes Becky
- Loves using smileys/gifs *


----------



## Dolorian

- Her font color matches her avatar border color
- Really likes seeing Ambrose on TalkingSmack with Renee
- Hopes that rumor about WWE planning to do a Shield spot at SurvivorSeries turns out to be true


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might be a Time Machine.

Big fan of all three Shield members.

Knows Final Fantasy VII is a fantastic game.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very fond of the red coloring
- Gamer, or a least close
- Third to post on this page


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Clearly a big gamer.

Is getting a push.

Might one day be known as "Made The Grade".*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their fourth post on this page
- Enjoying the fall season
- Closing in on 30,000 points


----------



## Trublez

*One of the only current regulars that I remember posting in this thread since 2013.
Still enjoys the New Day despite how stale they've gotten over the last few months.
Knows I've named too many things about him.*


----------



## CJ

*Has the kind of sig you look at more than once :lol
Used to post in green :sadpanda
Huge Man U fan
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might wish they had hair like Becky.

Has been on WF for over five years.

Probably only moderates things to do with red haired babes.*


----------



## Second Nature

-Resident hater of the Shield and The 4HW :lol
-Agrees with me that Nikki should Win in No Mercy
-Probably wishes Rusev gets traded to SD so he can get away from Super Reigns


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big Charlotte fan.

Knows Nikki is being booked horribly.

Hates the New Day.*


----------



## CJ

*Anticipating the return of his All Red Everything Queen :eva2
Would love to see Seth Rollins get Deleted :evilmatt
Looking forward to the premiere of Total Bellas :nikki
*


----------



## Stormbringer

CJ loves that hard work and patience paid off for Becky Lynch.

Would love to go raptor hunting with Decker and Lynch.

And fooled me into thinking Becky selfies with pink dildos! You know what I mean.....


----------



## Chrome

LU fan (Y)
Is wondering what happened to repping posts
Is at the Palace of Wisdom


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Dean Ambrose fan (Y)(Y)(Y)
- Has a funny Ric Flair gif on his visitor page haha
- Likes a lot of sports teams*


----------



## Trublez

*Thinks New Zealand is boring lol.
Has that CJ specific 2 tone avy border.
Goes to a ton of different WWE events yearly which I don't get how you can afford lol.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their second post on this page
- The last one to name 3 things about me
- The last one to post in here last night


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Someday will have made the grade

- Is probably New Day are still the WWE...Raw...Tag...Team...CHAMPIONS!

- Only 30 posts off 500.


----------



## Mastodonic

Possibly a Becky Lynch fan.

Really likes Becky Lynch.

Becky Lynch.


----------



## CJ

*Not a fan of real sports
Age of Empire fan :mckinney
Not a Reigns fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is definitely a fan of Becky in a bikini:








- Is currently viewing a thread about Emma as I type this
- Apparently thinks his graphic skills are mediocre, which is so not true*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A very nice person
- Bisexual
- Pushing 30, not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## CJ

*Brother MTG, I knew you'd come :evilmatt
Now knows I've been catching up with the last few months of Impact
Seems to love stats :genius*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the greatest country in the world

- Is looking forward to Becky/Alexa at No Mercy

- Expects a big win at Windsor Park on Saturday and is looking for a monumental upset on Tuesday


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Overtook my post count
- But not my points
- Has a crush on Becky, get in line pal


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed The New Day this week
- Should know that asking Steiner for advice is a bad idea
- Is catching them all in Pokemon GO


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- Doesn't read the thread
- Otherwise would know I've never played Pokemon Go


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is hoping New Day break Demolition's tag title reign

- Doesn't play Pokemon Go

- Should become a lifetime member so he can join the "clique"


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't know I broke
- Their first post on this page
- Is not here right now, or are they?


----------



## zrc

* doesn't make the grade! 
Delete! 
Delete!


----------



## Dolorian

- Loves deleting things
- Came to this thread with the intention to make post #22605
- Likes their avatars small


----------



## CJ

*Posted after me in that Swagger No Mercy thread :hmm:
Deleted his sig








Loves Metal :becky*


----------



## Trublez

*Has a crazy amount of points.
Has people calling him the GOAT and all other things in their usertitles.
Needs an animated gif sig.*


----------



## CJ

*My BFF








Needs to record a Vocaroo of himself trying a Northern Irish accent :beckylol
Wishes New Day would drop all the brony garbage*


----------



## Trublez

*Didn't record a Vocaroo of himself when I asked him to. 
Questions Emma's new Emmalina gimmick.
Still hasn't given up on his crusade against double posters. :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants a vocaroo of CJ. :meowth

• Brought back Carol Seleme. 

• Made his own sig.


----------



## Trublez

*Actually made a Vocaroo IIRC where he stated something about Ziggler being his favourite wrestler. :lol
Should know that like 98% of the sigs I've ever had were self made. 
Has a "who's that Pokemon?" inspired sig I'm guessing. *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has everybody talking about Vocaroo
- Doesn't appreciate that Drake stops at red lights in GTA
- Is currently modiying a post as I type this*



Make_The_Grade said:


> - Pushing 30, not that there's anything wrong with that


*WHO TOLD YOU?! :side: :lol*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is also talking about Vocaroo... someone should bump my Vocaroo voice recording/karaoke thread. Nudge, nudge, wink, wink. Somebody.

• Probably one of the oldest gals on the forum.

• Frequents the travel thread for PPVs.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is a super cool user

- Has a very cute avatar

- Is trying to pick up girls at the dungeon somewhere*


----------



## Kenny

- most dangerous
- stomp that motherfucker
- KANA


----------



## Vox Machina

• Enjoys large breasts.

• Good taste in wrestling. 

• Doesn't have his name in all caps anymore.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Loves boobs more than anybody else I've ever met
- Currently has 21,222 posts
- Is a rep whore (Y)

EDIT: I got ninja'ed, but didn't notice in time :lmao*


----------



## Kenny

- got ninja'd 
- may be eagerly awaiting the main event of no mercy :mark:
- DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new sig
- Almost never posts in the wrestling sections
- Forum legend


----------



## CJ

*Fan of Raw's MVP








Was beginning to doubt the New Day :WTF2
Keeps track of the time in other time zones :bayley2
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has seen my posts
- Knows that doubt was quickly retracted
- We agree about Raw's MVP


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is a regular in this thread

- IT'S A NEW DAY, YES IT IS!

- Knows asking Scott Stiener for Wrestling advice is a bad idea


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be backing Becky this Sunday :becky
- Just over 3 and a half years old on WF.
- Is new to the chatbox crew.


----------



## Chrome

Made the HOF ballot 
Also hopes Becky retains this Sunday
Will probably go to the Smackdown show in November


----------



## CJ

*Taya fan
My browser of choice :mckinney
Skips Raw in favor of NFL*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is at work
- Started a new page
- Very active


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hoping New Day retains against Sheamaro
- Made the grade a long time ago.
- Receiver of a long standing push.


----------



## CJ

*Hoping for a Bex victory on Sunday :becky
Hopes Southgate doesn't blow it against Malta :lol
Supports his home town team :Bayley
*


----------



## Chrome

Takes good care of those pesky spam posters








Should consider changing his usertitle
Always gets a kick out of going on my visitor wall :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Great poster
- Great mod
- Great guy :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Will also be backing Becky this Sunday :becky

- Is just over 2 years old on WF :thumbsup

- Hope Becky will have a nice long Smackdown Women's title reign :becky


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might be a tad obsessed with Becky  (not that I can talk about other people being obsessed with wrestlers :lol)
- Is on the road to 1000 posts
- Has been on WF longer than me*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Likes Dean Ambrose
Likes Seth Rollins
Likes Roman Reigns*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Needs to add THE Brian Kendrick to his favorites.

• Hates white ropes.

• From "Joisey."


----------



## Kenny

- may have liked my rep
- might still play mafia?
- cool dude (Y)






Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Might be a tad obsessed with Becky  (not that I can talk about other people being obsessed with wrestlers :lol)
> - Is on the road to 1000 posts
> - Has been on WF longer than me*


Been trying to rep you. Keeps telling me to spread around


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Supports Liverpool :klopp

- Due to his username, he's either called Kenny, loved Kenny Daglish, or both. 

- The video he posted above makes me miss heel book :fuckthis



Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Might be a tad obsessed with Becky  (not that I can talk about other people being obsessed with wrestlers :lol)
> *


Haul on a minute, aren't you the one with a Dean Ambrose standee in (more than likely) your bedroom? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is calling me out :shocked: (yeah lol, I do have a Dean standee in my room )
- Knows Bexplex City is way better than Suplex City
- Has the same rep title as me*


----------



## Lm2

Some reason a Deans mark
Likes the Other shield members
been here since 2014


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Styles fan :mckinney
- Has posts worth reading.
- Ice hockey fan.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is 100% straight fiya.

• Complimented me on my recent thread. 

• Obviously rooting for Becky on Sunday. :becky


----------



## CJ

*Made a thread :hmm
Trying to pick up girls at the dungeon 
Has a rotating sig :nice*


----------



## Lm2

Becky Balboa fan
Always Repping people in the last eaten thread
Solid Poster.


----------



## Oakesy

Is a fellow premium member
Likes hockey
Is from Canada


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Likes football (soccer for the yanks)

- Is another member of the lifetime membership crew

- Another proud member of the Lynch mob


----------



## Paigeology

Cm punk fan?
Definite Becky fan
Changed their username recently?


----------



## CJ

*Huge Mickie fan
Australian
Hopes Fulham hammer Barnsley*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the greatest country in the World :fact

- Also a massive :becky mark :fact

- Supports Linfield :fact



BlitzkriegMickie said:


> Changed their username recently?


Nope, I've always had the same username.


----------



## CJ

*Supports his local team, unlike some people :side:
Likes facts :fact
Hopes Bex kicks some Lass on Sunday :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last one to post in here
- Their 5th post on this page
- Exited for Becky's match on Sunday


----------



## Kenny

- may be excited for no mercy
- asking scott steiner for advice
- been here over 3 years




Punkamaniac said:


> - Supports Liverpool :klopp
> 
> - Due to his username, he's either called Kenny, loved Kenny Daglish, or both.
> 
> - The video he posted above makes me miss heel book :fuckthis
> 
> 
> Haul on a minute, aren't you the one with a Dean Ambrose standee in (more than likely) your bedroom? :lol


I was named after Kenny Dalglish 

I miss Heelbook too


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Just realised was named after Kenny Daglish :thumbsup

- Isn't the only one who misses Heelbook - wish they'd come back but won't happen :fuckthis

- Is from Aussie land


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a white border on their avi.
- Would like Joe to go to Smackdown over RAW.
- Enjoys being a general arse :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Spells the "A" word with an "R"
- Can't hide his English roots
- Hasn't moved Jericho up in his sig yet


----------



## CJ

*Has 6 WF friends :nice
Can usually be found itt :bayley2
Hasn't Played Pokemon Go, but if he did he'd catch 'em all :yay*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might be depressed that Becky is injured.

Would give Becky his leg, or arm, or whatever it is she's injured.

Made me this Fearless new avatar.*


----------



## CJ

*Not using that sig I made him :no:
Can't wait to tune into Monday Night Rollins :Cocky
Knows Nikki's the star of Total Bellas :nikki*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Upset at Becky's injury
- May not be surprised about Paige
- Doesn't want to waste his time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Hasn't posted outside of this thread much lately.

Enjoyed the New Day again last week.

Really enjoying Jericho's work.*


----------



## Oakesy

Loves Nikki
Loves Maryse
Has a great avatar


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A rare site
- Fan of fellow UK native
- We agree about Jeri-KO


----------



## CJ

*Noticed this thread's been quiet
Probably looking forward to Halloween
Super Smash Bros fan*


----------



## Chrome

Brought back Leanna Decker (Y)
Favorite color is probably red
Watches LU but I don't really see him post in the section :hmm:


----------



## CJ

*Huge fan of the Bears, Bulls & every other sports team that hails from Chicago (Y)
Knows I forgot we even had a LU section 
Shuns IE, FireFox & other lesser browsers :lol
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Leanna's back!!!  Nice sig and av (Y)
- Will likely get a new av request from me again sometime soon :lol
- Has 93 pages of visitor messages :lol*


----------



## Oakesy

Wants to meet Seth to complete The Shield trio
Is a regular in this thread
Is an Ambrose mark


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Getting ignored
- Offline
- "Probably wont be missed"


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Has made 1,301 posts in this thread. :lol

- Loves New Day

- Is reportedly very shy, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't make me wait 24 hours for a response
- Has been to my public profile
- Has less than 800 posts in three years


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't like waiting for a response
Nintendo themed avi/sig :mckinney
May or may not be a fan of baseball*


----------



## Oakesy

Has been promoted to mod since I last frequented on here
Is a swell guy
Has introduced me to the wonder that is Leanna Decker


----------



## Trublez

*Knows Jericho is the single most entertaining guy in WWE right now.
Joined exactly a year before me.
Hopes Becky recovers soon.*


----------



## CJ

*Made some changes :hmm
Still not posting in his traditional green :tripsscust
Not an Ellsworth fan :lmao
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably enjoying anti-authority Rollins
- How new Decker avi!
- Is not a fan of Trublez new font color


----------



## Trublez

*Has probably seen people shitting on the Seth face turn (although, tbf, it hasn't been the best).
Still hates sigs I presume?
Good guy to talk to in PMs.
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't been here in a while
- Made some changes
- We agree on Chris Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Enjoys New Day.

Is approaching 4 years here.

Has a memorable avi.


----------



## Chrome

Also has a memorable avy
1 of the GOAT sigs on here
Proud member of Team Darklady


----------



## CJ

*Currently in NFL mode :Bayley
Makes awesome smilies :mckinney
Can't wait for Becky to take Bliss to BexPlex City :becky*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Man

Mod

Legend

Lover o' Leanna.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is listing 4 things again
- Might have Seth Rollins around to yell at him for trying to take THE MAN as a nickname :lol
- Is also a myth too*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still wants to meet "THE MAN" Seth Rollins :rollins

- Likes all three members of the former Shield :thumbsup

- Is from New Zealand and is probably going to next years Wrestlemania :hmm


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The 7th to post on this page
- I keep confusing them with someone else
- Their first post on this page


----------



## CJ

*Member of the 25 posts per page club :Bayley
Thinks all members of the Lynch Mob look the same :beckylol
Would probably beat Xavier Woods at Super Smash Bros :Oooh*


----------



## Dolorian

- Liked that sethdancingto twitter account
- Is really bummed that Becky will be missing SD over the next few weeks
- Sends hot rep images


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good poster

often confused with a time traveling car.

Overall swell guy. :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Only named three things. The conformist. :cuss:

Just an all around wonderful guy.

The uncrowned Best Sig winner of 2015.

muy loco.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a while
- One of the few posters to name 3 things about themself
- Does indeed have one of the best rotating sigs


----------



## Dolorian

- Doesn't wants New Day to lose the titles to Cesaro/Sheamus
- Should stop asking Steiner for advice and make him tap instead
- Has a never ending feud going on in their avatar


----------



## CJ

*Can't wait until Becky comes back :becky
Joey Fisher fan :hmm
Likes to reference wrestling moves in the food thread :lol
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- #1 poster in this thread
- Almost NSFW sig
- Working on a Saturday


----------



## Trublez

*Associates with Scott Steiner.
Has shitty internet like me right now.
Really loves Nintendo.*


----------



## CJ

*Needs to get the fine folks at TBZ to add some borders :hutz
Not down with seeing Zayn/KO again any time soon :beckylol
Wishes Ellsworth 3:16 would shut the hell up :lmao*


----------



## Trublez

*Needs to direct me to the video of that Leanna Decker shoot ASAP.
Ironically doesn't have any borders in his sig.
Would personally nurse Becky to better health if he had the chance.* :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is getting old. 

wants some Jasabe

would steal Decker from CJ. Maybe

has no color in his sig or avi.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has had multiple names during his WF stint.
- Is sneaking up on 150k points :wow
- Recently turned 3 years old.


----------



## CJ

*Is another one of those pesky people that don't use borders :tripsscust
Doesn't make as many appearances in the Bex megathread as he used to








Makes some of the most straight fiya posts on WF :becky*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

is Norn born.

likes Norn porn.

recently shaved his head so he's Norn shorn. 8*D


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is THE MAN - well not really since Sethy is the man :rollins

- Is THE MYTH

- Is THE SHIV


----------



## Dolorian

- Part of the Lynch Mob
- Their username is probably due to them being a CM Punk fan
- Fellow Rollins fan (?)


----------



## CJ

*Turned off visitor messages :hmm:
Massive Seth Rollins fan :rollins
Taken over from Simon as this threads resident friendly metalhead :becky*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i'm finding it hard to keep up with everything on WF at the mo due to work :lol
- Probably has tons of Bex merch :becky
- Has a mesmerising sig :done


----------



## CJ

*Knows Becky is sorely missed on SmackDown :becky
Took a dig at Eva Marie earlier








Agrees with Bex on the Women's Revolution







*


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Becky will hold to that title for the rest of the year
- His interest in SD took a hit because Becky won't be in it for the next few weeks
- Gunning for 83,000 points!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love his avi.

Now a one year veteran of this hallowed forum.

is new to the CHATBOX CREW.


----------



## CJ

*Not a fan of his states most popular candy :lol
Needs to go back & watch all the Raven scenes in The 100 :benson
Seems to be making a comeback itt after a long hiatus :hmm*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Truly a top bloke :mckinney
- Probably happy with how Newcastle are bossing the Championship.
- Backing Seth in UUDD's Madden 17 tourney. :rollins


----------



## Dolorian

- Is trying to keep the morale of the Lynch Mob high while Becky is out
- Recently broke the 6,000 posts barrier
- Gives everyone who visits his profile a thumbs up


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Joined here in last year. 

Has almost 16K points. 

Has an amazing profile picture. *_


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Has made the HoF ballot

- Closing in on 6,000 posts

- Been on here for over five years


----------



## CJ

*From the greatest country in the world :yay
Knows our football team is so great, even Bex is a fan








Looking forward to a potential Boogeyman return :beckylol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Rocking that new Leanna Decker Signature :benson

Still sporting the team Orange color. :kofi

Part of the Lass Kickers. :becky*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Among the nicest people on the site :mckinney
- One of the many people in this thread who post in colour.
- Knows TNA is essentially screwed. :trips7


----------



## Punkamaniac

- 100% straight fiya. :becky

- Recently made over 6,000 posts. :yay

- From the 'greatest' area of England that always seems to waterlog. :no:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Obsessed with Becky
- Smells her in his dreams
- Likes punk music?*


----------



## Dolorian

- Had been away from the forums for a while
- Probably has listened to some new metal albums in the mean time
- Knows that Hell was built in 666 days


----------



## Chrome

Been here a little over a year now
Very Halloweenish avy
Shield mark


----------



## Trublez

*Fellow dirty rep whore.
Gone back to an old sig.
Fan of the tall ass Taya from LU.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has no patience for that jobber main eventing on the main roster
- Knows that if they had done it on RAW people here would be crapping all over it
- One of the cool folks around here


----------



## Mox Girl

*- PMs me about Seth a lot
- Will likely never turn on sigs again
- One of the best posters here (Y)*


----------



## CJ

*Won an Ambrose fan battle royal :ambrose5
Loves American candy
Still hasn't met The Man Seth Rollins :rollins
*


----------



## Trublez

*Hasn't met Becky Lynch.
My BFF.
Still has the most posts ITT.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone pretty G with his graphics.
- Certified rep whore :mckinney
- Isn't a fan of the current CW champion.


----------



## Dolorian

- Will likely buy Skyrim Remastered
- Felt SD was missing some Straight Fiya!
- Closing in on 1,000 page visits


----------



## Trublez

*Anime fan.
Knows Smackdown is getting slightly overrated.
Knows Ellsworth is utter garbage.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that I am not an anime fan (I wonder why some here think so? )
- Still waiting for Stephanie to get her comeuppance
- Has abandoned the green text and gone all black and white


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the nicer people on WF 
- Knows that Brock ain't jobbing to Goldberg.
- Might be a Back to the Future fan.


----------



## Trublez

*Played The Division.
Started working so has less time on here IIRC. :lol
Loves my new Certified G's..Graphics.*



Dolorian said:


> - Should know that I am not an anime fan (I wonder why some here think so? )


*Sorry about that man. :lol

I thought I saw what looked like an animeish avatar on your profile once (although it's more likely I mistook it when it was something else).*


----------



## CJ

*My BFF :yay
Secretly wants an Ellsworth shirt for Christmas :hmm
Brought back Carol for the shortest time ever, then threw her to the curb :bunk*


----------



## Trublez

*His sig is from one of Leanna Decker's tamer videos. :tripsscust
Probably happy to see EY lead SAnitY.
Is a well liked member.*


----------



## Dolorian

- No worries about the anime thing
- Will hate when the jobber shows up as a Royal Rumble entrant :lol
- Is closing in on 30,000 points


----------



## Trublez

*In the elite club that isn't entertained by the Ellsworth garbage. 
Laughs at those acting like Seth is already a full fledged face.
Uses invisible mode.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has gone gangster for a bit.

Still doesn't actually get in any trouble though.

Still loves them sexy Latina's.*


----------



## Dolorian

- His avatars make the feminists rage
- Closing in on 30,000 points
- Probably looking forward to Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## Chrome

Getting close to 16,000 posts 
Likes the darkness
Visitor wall is disabled atm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*He don't care.

Is better than Internet Explorer.

Would tickle Litas feet.

*


----------



## Chrome

Would also tickle Lita's feet :evil
Has hated the Rusev/Reigns feud
Fan of Decay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows we could tickle a Lita foot each.

Has been on WF for nearly 5 years.

Moderates things.
*


----------



## Chrome

Should add the Lita tickle pic in his sig tbh
Dream match might be Lita/Maryse
Should watch out for WAGG, as he doesn't like Aussies


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Should tell Wagg I'm a Kiwi.

Might know Id rather tickle Litas boobs so there's no room for feet.

Would carve Litas feet into Mt. Rushmore.*


----------



## Chrome

Can't say I blame him for preferring Lita's tits to her feet, just look at them :damn
Has always been active in the G & T section
Getting close to 30,000 points


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*As a mod should celebrate me getting to 30k points by plastering Litas boobs all over the forum.

Lives in Illinois.

Watches LU.

*


----------



## Chrome

Will enjoy my rep of "revenge"
Hopes Miz wins the WWE title again one day
GTA V fan (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is pretty damn good at revenge.










Is nearly at 20k posts.

*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably wants The Miz to get his title back from Dog Ziggler.
Has the pink borders to match the pink font.
Has boobage everywhere!*


----------



## Second Nature

-Sasha Banks fan
-Has a cool latina gang(?) sig 
-getting closer to 30k points


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Miz should be World Champ again.

A Nikki Bella fan.

But a bigger Charlotte fan.*


----------



## Chrome

Dem pink borders
Hopes ECIII returns to WWE and goes to Smackdown
Rihanna fan


----------



## Vox Machina

• Rooting for the Cubs. 

• Better appreciate the greatness of :kane3.

• Will soon have 20,000 posts.


----------



## Dolorian

- Closing in on 30,000 points
- Loves their jRPGs
- Wants to be kissed clean


----------



## Second Nature

-Still has no sig 
-very close to 16.000 points 
-Always has good avi's


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has received more likes than they've given

Joined earlier this year.

Knows all Carmella did on SD was pander to the cliche snarks.

*


----------



## ChrisMalice

Seems to be confused on who Maryse is with

Has a disturbing fascination with Amy Dumas's tits

Seriously, why does everybody just put tits and ass in their sigs here?


----------



## ChrisMalice

ChrisMalice said:


> Seems to be confused on who Maryse is with
> 
> Has a disturbing fascination with Amy Dumas's tits
> 
> Seriously, why does everybody just put tits and ass in their sigs here?


Doing myself because I'm pathetic. 


Wishes he was a little bit taller

Wishes he was a baller

Wishes he had a girl, with a phone. He would call her.


----------



## Chrome

Just did himself lol?
Doesn't post a lot
Cool sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Litas epic tits are sig worthy.

Might wish someone would tickle his feet.

Still slowly creeping towards 20k posts.


*


----------



## CJ

*Once he's done with Lita, he'll probably add Maryse & Nikki to Mt. Rushmore too :nikki
Wants to see Miz & Maryse in the main event
Appreciates the greatness that is Rusev :rusevyes
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably knows once I'm done carving. Lita into Mt. Rushmore I'll be after more gifs.

Would carve a statue of Decker.

Probably gives his family gifs for Christmas.



*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably remembers the nipslip in that Lita/Edge sex celebration.
Despises the Shield guys with a passion lol.
Joined on the same month as my older brother's birthday.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might know I have gifs of said slip on standby.

Would have a live sex celebration with Carol Selene.

Has a brother.

*


----------



## Dolorian

- Needs to use Rated R avatars and sigs now
- Very much gave up on the Reigns/Rusev feud
- Didn't enjoy the Carmella/Nikki confrontation


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Isn't a big fan of anime 
- A permanent figure in this thread.
- Is celebrating their 1 year WF anniversary :yay


----------



## CJ

*Can't wait for Tuesday's SmackDown :becky
One of WF's nicest members :mckinney
Beginning to Bolieve in Bo*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves red heads.

Probably pays for food with gifs.

Moderates things supposedly, probably just looks at boobs.



*


----------



## Dolorian

- Would love to be persecuted by Zombie Maryse
- Thinks Eva Marie is a goddess
- Probably watches Total Bellas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*A fellow Tool fan.

Frequents this thread.

Has all that empty space where he could fit a Lita gif:









*


----------



## Oneiros

(A bit of time has passed since my last post here)

- LITA related new username

- LITA avy

- LITA sig

Fucking great to see man :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Enjoying my new Lita theme.

Has a redhead in their avatar and signature as well.

Lives in Portugal.



*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Likes Lita... A LOT
Typing in Pink
Must have probably thought The Miz's IC title reign was a fun never-ending express train*


----------



## TD Stinger

1. Doesn't agree with how the women are being used on Smackdown.

2. Types in blue

3. Has a slight hatred towards ropes that are colored white.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Becky in a bikini
- Dean in the av, which is awesome by me (Y)
- Will be at 5k posts soon*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in the same country I'm holidaying in.

If she was chief mod for a day would change everyone's avatar to an Ambrose pic.

Still hasn't met Seth...

*


----------



## Chrome

Currently holidaying in New Zealand
Probably watching R rated movies there
MMA fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Before he was a browser he was ChromeMan.

Has enough points to buy a car.

Not using coloured text.


----------



## Kenny

- LITA :mark:
- may realise i'm now staring at his sig
- may like TOTAL BELLAS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Being a big connoisseur of boobs probably enjoys 2006 Lita even more than most people.

Knows a hand bra is the best bra.

A fellow Miz fan.



*


----------



## Trublez

*Has posted in here A LOT over the last few days.
Has the 9th most amount of posts in here.
Knows it's a shame Lita never shot nude for Playboy.
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has had a lot of different usernames.

Has received more likes than he's given.

Knows Eva will make a fantastic lesbian in her movie.


*


----------



## Second Nature

Total Bellas fan

Knows Lita is GOAT

Good taste in forum sets


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Their female wrestler fandom is similar to mine.

Would probably enjoy a Charlotte vs Lita feud.

Is racking up posts quickly.

*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is a fan of Lita's boobs. :mark:

- Has over 6,000 posts.

- Would induct Lita's boobs into the WWE HoF. :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Huge fan of Becky Lynch.

Probably dying to see her back in action.

And surely still wants to see Becky finally get a win over Charlotte.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't recognize them at first
- Is no longer fearless
- Is now high on Lita


----------



## Trublez

*Likes big booties lol.
Always has a Nintendo themed avy/sig.
Is one of the 2 guys below or my entire 24 years on this earth has been a complete lie. :rileylol*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788234314416726017


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave themself another makeover
- Is slightly older than I
- Is also into gorgeous bodies


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be wanting New Day to break Demolition's record.
- Legend of this thread.
- Has probably caught them all.


----------



## Dolorian

- Getting the Lynch Mob ready for Becky's return to SD
- Will probably keep that avatar for as long as Becky holds the title
- PaigeLover continues to take over his profile page


----------



## Trublez

*Loved The Witcher 3.
Over 20,000 rep points.
Knows Ellsworthless is just that, worthless.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is into black and white
- Didn't notice my hiatus
- May never get rid of that link


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows that Mario looks pissed in his sig.

• Has a great posts to points ratio.

• Should consider going premium.


----------



## Dolorian

- Back on Brie (Larson) Mode
- Gunning for 30,000 points
- Feminists would find their sig "problematic"


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been a while
- Has a new avy
- Still doesn't have a sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Doesnt post outside of this thread much at all.

Big gamer.

Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice.



*


----------



## Trublez

*- Trying to become the new CJ of this thread.

- Wants to motorboat Lita in his avy/sig.

- Knows that between being Roman's personal bitch and getting drop kicked out the ring by 2 girls that Rusev's booking as of late has been HORRIBLE.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Finds Becky to be lovable.

Knows which women who would be stars in the Attitude Era.

Is helping me become the new CJ with every post.

*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is making me realise Lita's boobs defy gravity in his gifs :lol
- Has gone pink
- Last thing he posted in the eating thread was a cookie*


----------



## Mordecay

- Big Shield fan, especially Ambrose
- Just broke 25 000 points, congratulations
- Can't wait to meet Seth


----------



## Second Nature

-Luke harper fan
-Wants to meet and hug Paige
-Never went to a WWE show


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Charlotte winning inside Hell in a Cell
- Not much of a fan of Sasha Banks
- Fan of Jericho*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hasn't been posting much lately so hi :beckyhi
- Preferably wants his reps from the depth of hell
- Has a video in his sig*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*The best Ambrose fan around.

Still believes in The Shield.

Posting in purple.

*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posting in colored font
- A premium member
- Taking advantage of benefits


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Should become a Lifetime Premium Member

- No longer has a signature

- Yet to make 500 posts.


----------



## Mordecay

- Nice post-points ratio

- Can't wait for Becky's return tonight

- Thinks Bexplex City >>> Suplex city


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New to the thread
- Had a year long premium membership
- Which in and of it'self is a rarity


----------



## Trublez

*Might or might not follow the New Day guys on Twitter.

Has never had a premium membership.

Should watch the below video and weep due to how 80% of his moveset has been stripped off him.*


----------



## krtgolfing

Has a lifetime membeship.

Likes to hate on drake.

Might have an obsession with Xavier woods.


----------



## Trublez

*Going to a future WWE event.
Has a severe dislike for Dean Ambrose.
Fellow Becky fan.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I don't have a Twitter
- Now knows I did see Woods in TNA
- Knows I've never been premium


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still chanting New Day rocks
- Excited for Nintendo Switch
- He probably pre-ordered it.*


----------



## Chrome

Active in the PYP thread
Typing in dark blue now
Loves dem female feet like I do


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is no longer sleeping on the floor
- Now getting his helmet Knocked of by refs
- One of the mods who actually participates in discussions


----------



## Mordecay

- Fellow non premium user
- Wants to see New Day breaking Demolition record
- Gonna pre-order Nintendo Switch


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 years old
- 2nd post on this page
- May or may not be well known


----------



## Trublez

*Like me, didn't give two shits about Pokemon Go (is that still even a thing anymore lol?)

Also never got a Wii or 3DS so maybe not as big of a Nintendo fan as he makes out to be?

Probably doesn't agree with me that New Day should drop the comedy as it's become played out as fuck.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has no patience for the jobber experiment going on in SD
- Wants Triple H to show up already
- Thinks it is nonsense to say that Alexa Bliss has not been getting praised


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 4 hours after I
- The last person to give me rep
- May rep this post later



Trublez said:


> *Also never got a Wii or 3DS so maybe not as big of a Nintendo fan as he makes out to be?*


- Now knows I did have a Wii
- Now knows I have a 3DS
- Knows I'll enjoy TND either way


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Will one day make the grade.

Loves his video games.

And the New Day.

*


----------



## Kenny

- lita boobs :mark:
- is RATED R 
- may or may not be watching WWE HELL IN A CELL TRIPLE MAIN EVENT lmao)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has taken the King of Kings title away from Triple H
- Likes it when girls touch their boobs
- Is my neighbour from "across the ditch" as they say :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- definitely the #1 Ambrose fan
- may like smackdown more than RAW
- has met 2 of the 3 shield guys!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their avy no longer contains female breast
- They laugh at HIAC's triple main event
- From down under where everything can kill you


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in a New Day.

Approaching 4 years on the forum.

Posts almost exclusively in this thread.

*


----------



## Mordecay

- Likes big boobs
- No longer fearless
- Changed her sig again


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big fan of Peyton Royce :mckinney
- Has a good taste in talent.
- Probably marked a bit when Harper came back at No Mercy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig got an upgrade
- Knows how hyped I am for the starters
- Is not here right


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is posting before me in this thread a lot.

Hasn't upgraded their signature in a while.

Has probably played a lot of Mario Cart.
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Said something nice about me in that thread in Rants 
- Will get some rep from me for it when I can
- Went back to his old sig*


----------



## Second Nature

Rated R Maryse

-Hates Indie wrestling
-Not a fan of current NXT
-Probably disappointed the Nikki/Carmella feud is still going on.

Ambrose Girl 

-Ninja'ed me
-Thinks KO is a bad heel
-Hopes the Dean/Styles feud is not over


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably really enjoying seeing how well Charlotte has done on the Main Roster.

Knows Miz should get another run in the Main Event.

Would hate to be on the List Of Jericho.

*


----------



## Mordecay

- Back to the Lita's boobs sig :mark:
- One of the most active posters here
- Just liked my posts in the Baeton Royce thread :mckinney


----------



## Chrome

Luke Harper mark
Hopes Peyton Royce wins the NXT Women's title soon
Lot more points than posts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would like to play a game.

Promises blood.

Almost at 20,000 posts.



*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their third post on this page
- Reminding me of myself
- Wasn't here when I was the king of this thread


----------



## Mordecay

- Removed his sig
- Asking Scott Steiner for Wrestling advice
- Got it wrong when he tought I had a one year premium account, I've always been free member lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Peyton is a total babe.

Probably sad to see Paige in herdownward spiral.

Nearly at 1000 posts.


*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Lita's boobs are back!
- Graduated Fearless University but would go back again
- Just hit 30k points*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Seems very excited to see Litas epic boobs again.

As such deserves some Ambrose rep.

Is amused by the rant threads she gets made about her.

*


----------



## Kenny

- Carving Litas Boobs Into Mt. Rushmore :sodone
- may know im a miz fan too
- may be watching HIAC


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow Miz fan
- Fellow boob guy
- A good fellow in general


----------



## Kenny

- likes the word fellow
- is also a good guy
- may have some favourites i dont know about


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Replaced all the epic boobage in his sig and avatar.

Might be happy to know that I will carry on his work and display Litas epic tits.

Smartlyisa big Miz fan.

*


----------



## Chrome

Shooting hard for the most posts in this thread
Notices when someone changes the boobs in their sig/avy
Loves the colors red and pink


----------



## Kenny

- has an EPIC sig/avy combo (im a huge fan of saw)
- THERE WILL BE BLOOD
- might have listened to the saw theme song recently


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Introduced some plump booty back into his signature.

Is a King.

Most of his favourites are on SDL.

*


----------



## Mordecay

Was happy when Nikki became SD Survivor Series team captain
Wants to see Maryse wrestling again
Thinks Eva's girl on girl scenes in her next movie will be epic


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest Baeton Royce fan :yay
Member of the Emma appreciation crew :mckinney
Sometimes finds Becky hard to understand :beckylol*


----------



## krtgolfing

Has a thing for Leanna Decker.. But then again who wouldn't... :damn

Constantly posts in the last thing you ate thread.

Is currently a moderator and you must respect his authority.


----------



## Trublez

*Rightfully an AJ Styles fan. 

Has one of the new default usertitles.

Now knows I would have named 3 things about him sooner if not for this stupid site crashing for half an hour.*


----------



## CJ

*Currently borderless :confused
Thinks Bliss is better on the mic than Becky :nah
His posts are straight fiya :becky
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Ninjaed me! 
- Thinks it should be obvious to anyone that watches why people love Becky
- Makes 5.96 Posts Per Day


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest Tori Black fan :JLC3
Knows the real number is probably at least double that :beckylol
Hates sigs :fact*


----------



## Trublez

*Understands Becky perfectly fine.

Loves Becky but would chose Leanna Decker over her if he only had time to save one in a burning building lol.

Knows "Norn Iron" is how Becky pronounces Northern Ireland.* :beckylol


----------



## CJ

*Loves coming up with these burning building scenarios :beckylol
Knows Dex trumps Bex








Possibly changing his avi/sig for Halloween :hmm
*


----------



## Mordecay

- Apparently likes redheads
- Fellow Emma squad member
- Has the best Leanna Decker gifs


----------



## Trublez

*Happy to see Peyton Royce finally get a push.
Happy to see Luke Harper return. :harper
Not happy about Paige throwing her life away and alienating everyone around her.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves the colour green.

Might want to grow out a Wyatt family beard.

Might be a big fan of flowers now.*

Ninja'd

*Loves them sexy Latinas.

Might want to join an all female lowrider gang.

Knows that while Drake might stop at red lights on GTA he doesn't stop for red lights on Rihanna.

*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Using multicoloured posts. 
- Has had Maryse involved in their name three times in a row now.
- Seems to annoy some people on this forum :lol


----------



## krtgolfing

Has a badass signature with some great wrestlers. 

Hails from England.

Is 100% straight fiya!


----------



## Mordecay

Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Wants to be the SD Womens title in his avi
- Over 36k points
- Joined the same month and year that I did

krtgolfing

- Fellow wheelman for the Chinless One
- Also big Becky fan
- Will go to a WWE show in a month


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has a gorgeous new Peyton siggy.

Would love to see Peyton with a Title round her waist.

Would make a Title for her.




*


----------



## Mordecay

- Would know by now that I want to see Peyton with a title... and nothing else on
- Probably thinks Sanity is NXT version of Decay
- Wishes that if TNA files for bankrupcy WWE hires and pushes ECIII


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has gone green
- His sig and his phone screen pic are the same
- Likes Dean Ambrose (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- AMBROSE GIRL!!!! HUGZZZZ!!!
- Long time no see, sweetie... how have you been?
- Still lovin' Dean Ambrose*


----------



## Chrome

Goldorak fan
Hopes we get a barefoot female wrestler in the WWE again
Jams to heavy metal


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From Illinois

- Is closing in on 20,000 posts

- Knows Firefox > Chrome :beckylol


----------



## Chrome

Good sense of humor
Is happy :becky is back
Likes sweets


----------



## Kenny

- SAW :mark:
- great dude
-


----------



## CJ

*Ready for Halloween
Rapidly approaching 20000 posts :Bayley
Will be watching anything but HIAC on Sunday :beckylol

Kenny

Sneaky ninja
King of Oz
Hopes Newcastle comes straight back up :yay
*


----------



## Kenny

- is one of the best dudes here
- BECKY
- may vbe enjoying NEWCASTLE UNDER RAFA BENITEZ :mark:


----------



## Trublez

*Veteran member of over 12 years.
Has Mia Bunny's big ass as his sig.
AJ Styles fan.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Recognizes bootys apparently.

Is a rep whore.

Probably how they paid for their premium membership.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their third post on this page
- The last person to give me a like
- Isn't here right now


----------



## Mordecay

- Doesn't post much
- Will be sad the day New Day breaks up
- Probably subscribed to UpUpDownDown Youtube channel


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Somehow has a custom title despite never going premium
- Their sig use to state that the lovely young woman was his phone's wallpaper
- Has been more active in here


----------



## Trublez

*There is a better chance of WWIII starting tomorrow than him ever becoming premium.

Younger than me.

Should know that the James Ellsworth usertitles are new and they aren't custom, they're default.*


----------



## CJ

*Will be glad when the Ellsworth fad ends
Marks for the fosbury flop :mark:
Loves Halloween








*


----------



## Kenny

- may be watching HIAC
- woman in sig (Y)
- great guy


----------



## Mox Girl

*- No boobs for a change
- Ambrose (Y) Y2J (Y) Becky (Y) Cesaro (Y)
- Joined WF when I was still in high school :lol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would like to see Dean Ambrose as the ring announcer as well as a wrestler.

Would love to be Deans personal ring announcer.

Is proud of her boobs.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Realized that Mt Rushmore isn't big enough to carve Lita's boobs and make her justice
- Only watched the last season of Tough Enough for the female coach
- Is not sexist but wouldn't mind if WWE and Playboy make a deal again*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might be trying to reserve a spot on Mt. Rushmore for Peyton.

Would love to see Harper get a big solo push.

Is getting a push of their own.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Joined 2 months before me yet has 7 times the amounts of posts
- Was really happy when both Miz and Rusev were champs a couple of months ago
- Probably is running out of things to say about me lol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would motorboat Peyton.

If he failed at that he would try again.

Grew sick of Roman Reigns super push.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their 3rd post on this page
- Having a back and forth with Mordecai
- Apart of the PWO


----------



## Mordecay

Changed his sig
Probably liked that New Day retained yesterday
About to reach 500 posts


----------



## CJ

*WF's No.1 Baeton Royce fan :mckinney
Posts in green :bayley2
Good guy :Bayley
*


----------



## Kenny

- loves redheads
- sends me LOVELY rep
- is a great friend


----------



## CJ

*Fellow Becky fan :JLC3
Always has a strong sig game :mckinney
Never walks alone*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably the coolest moderator around
- Send me some incredible rep
- Apparently likes Bayley smilies*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted more than 24 hours after I
- Ended the drought
- Their 4th post on this page


----------



## CJ

*Changed his sig :hmm
Still on the long road to 500 posts
Extremely happy New Day retained at HIAC
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like my new sig
- Closed a thread recently
- Hasn't Been here in a while


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably wanted more New Day last night on RAW
- Wants New Day to break demolition record
- Probably playing Wii right now


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Hasn't noticed yet
- Editing their post now


----------



## CJ

*One of the most active members in here :JLC3
Probably knows everything about everybody :side:
Thinks I don't like his new sig :hmm
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows it was the gif they posted that made me think that
- I wonder what their opinion of it is
- May have heard of Rick and Morty


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Has been asking James Ellsworth for Wrestling advice. :beckylol

- Is still getting a push. :yay

- Probably glad New Day continue to be the RAW World Tag Champions. :hmm


----------



## Dolorian

- Looking forward to seeing Becky tonight
- Proud member of the Lynch Mob
- Wants to be fed sweets


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed his avi I think
- A little over a year since joined the forum :yay
- Posts a lot here*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 years old
- The person in their sig looks in better shape than I am
- The person in their sig also looks in worse shape than I


----------



## Kenny

- now has a signature
- regular in this thread
- cool dude


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows posting on mobil takes away your sig
- Now knows it's why I couldn't see their's
- Now that I can see it, I greatly approve of it


----------



## Mordecay

- Apparently is in better and worst shape than Baeton, both at the same time
- Must love that James Ellsworth mention in his avi
- Aprooves big booty sigs (who doesn't?)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed their sig pic
- Which made my previous statement outdated
- Is also appreciative of big booties


----------



## Kenny

- asking james ellsworth for advice :lol
- may have watched smackdown
- back to the future


----------



## CJ

*From the Land Down Under :mckinney
Supports the same football team as half the people I know :Bayley
Looking forward to playing Newcastle next season :fingerscrossed
*


----------



## Kenny

- is excited by newcastle at the moment
- may be looking forward to promotion back to premier league
- knows LIVERPOOL are the best side


----------



## Mordecay

- in an back and forth with CJ
- Is the King of booties
- For what I read, used to have a big boobs sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their second post on his page
- Made this post on mobil
- Pushing 1000 posts


----------



## CJ

*Celebrating his birthday :yay :hb
Pokemon expert :bayley2
Apparently shares his birthday with Cameron







& a bunch of other people I've never heard of :beckylol
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wished me a happy birthday
- Repped me with SFV
- Still hasn't said weather he gets my sig or not


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still making the grades
- New sig
- And not Nintendo related*


----------



## Mordecay

- Has been the one responding my last 4 posts here
- Celebrating his birthday
- Has an undefined opinion about Baeton beauty, depends on the sig pic I post


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was ninja'd by Simon
- Explained the changing o his sig pic
- Didn't wish me a happy birthday


----------



## krtgolfing

Great choice in woman!
Proud supporter of the Wyatt family. 
Asks advice from the chinless one.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95

*- obvious rick and morty fan
- id say they like pokemon as well (the original pokemon was dope p.s)
- is asking james ellsworth for wrestling advice*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes MMA
- Has only 18 posts
- Fan of Vince McMahon?*


----------



## Mordecay

- Over 10 years as a member
- 2nd post on the page
- Apparently his name is Simon


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Could tell the other poster was ninja'd
- Liked their post anyway
- Observant and generous


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Celebrating his birthday today :hb
- Might watch Rick and Morty
- Will be well behind RAW's tag team captains at Survivor Series.


----------



## Trublez

*:mark: for 2/4 of the horsewomen.
If you're not a wrestling fan his username would be very questionable.
Lives 300+ miles away from me.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has not location on his avi, but apparently lives 300 miles away from Carlisle
- Frequent poster here
- Closing in to 30 000 points*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Worshipping Peyton on a daily basis.
- Changed his shade of green earlier.
- Knows Harper deserves a decent run.


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is probably jelly I'm going to get to see Bex/Alexa in person next week (unless you're going as well, in which case, disregard this :lol)

- A fan of Cesaro and THE MAN. :rollins

- Closing in on 37,000 points. :wow


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Less than 1000 posts
- A big fan of Becky
- Is also a fan of the man


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still trying to make the grade. :no:

- Probably happy that The New Day are still on course to break Demolition tag title record.

- Hasn't yet made 500 posts but is a regular in here.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, upset that Kevin Dunn isn't a Becky fan
- Would love to see a bigger push for her
- Watches ICW as well*


----------



## Trublez

*Still obsessed with satan and hell lol.

Is amazingly still able to communicate with us earthlings from Kepler.

Has the worst timing ever considering the brief moment I brought back Carol was when he decided to go on a hiatus.* :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

*- Is 1 year younger than me
- Had a lot of usernames
- Probably figured that I read his/her info to post the 2 previous things lol*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has ranked most of the Peyton pictures.

Might need to be rescued from a killer plant trying to eat him...

Probably really enjoying Ambrose's work as of late.*


----------



## Kenny

- LITA
- MARYSE
- has great sigs and great rep


----------



## Mordecay

*- Is an special atraction at Mania
- Lives in the birthplace of the hottest woman in WWE
- Probably was a fan of the NWO*



Rated R Maryse said:


> *Has ranked most of the Peyton pictures.
> 
> Might need to be rescued from a killer plant trying to eat him...
> 
> Probably really enjoying Ambrose's work as of late.*


- Knows I ranked several Peyton pics
- He liked a lot of the pics I posted in her thread, so probably likes her a lot as well
- Posted awesome Nikki Bella's gifs recently


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves Tits.

Loves Ass.

Is a King.*



*Appreciates Nikkis epic boobs in gif form.

Probably misses seeing Paige on TV.

Would put all the Championships on Peyton.

*


----------



## Kenny

- ninja'd
- also loves boobs and ass
- might miss Edge


----------



## CJ

*Hoping Watford gets annihilated on Sunday :lol
Always delivers the goods when it comes to his sigs :done
King of Oz (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has awesome mod approval rating
- Wants NO spoilers in this week's RAW live thread
- Posted some nice new Decker picks on the celeb thread


----------



## Mordecay

*- Likes the Shield guys
- Has a very cool art as avi
- Either posted from a mobile or doesn't have a sig*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed their sig pic again
- Has made me a fan of her
- Though I'm still not sure what she is know for


----------



## CJ

*Has joined team Baeton Royce :mckinney
Has a sig featuring this guy








Probably still recovering from his birthday party :hb
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- I think belongs to team Baeton as well
- Post quite a lot in the celebrity pics thread
- Has the most points in this forum of all the people I've seen*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is missing Paige
- Hopes Sami answers Ziggler's IC title challenge
- Is happy to see Harper back in action


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy, I think
- Has had around 5 avys this year
- Has had around 0 sigs this year


----------



## Kenny

- likes this thread
- has a cool sig/avy set up
- has been over 3 years


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed his avi
- Must be a Liverpool, Borussia or Jurgen Klopp fan
- May or may not go to the NXT live shows in December*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is the wheel man for James Ellsworth.

- Has been on here for over two years.

- Closing in on 1,000 posts.


----------



## Dolorian

- Wouldn't mind taking a trip to Bexplex City
- Has not joined any social groups
- The image on their signature seems broken


----------



## Trublez

*Turned on sig momentarily just to see a broken image (although his sig shows up for me).
Certified Rollinite.
Thinks sigs clutter up the forum. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of an ever growing group of certified rep whores.
- Laughs at Ric's delusion.
- Despises James Ellsworth.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants to se Becky retaining on Tuesday
- The list of people he is fan of is very long, probably longer than the list of :y2j
- At the end of his list appears Baeton, so he is good in my book :mckinney*


----------



## Trublez

*Frequently changes font colour.
Inside Peyton's Venus Fly snatch...I mean...Trap. :mj
Wants to do unspeakable things to this lady.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably making arrangements to deal with those 4 guys that voted against CJ in the mod approval poll
- Is expecting more Jobber nonsense in SmackDown Live
- Marks for Sin Cara beating guys backstage


----------



## Second Nature

-Charlotte and Becky fan :clap
-Always has some kinda of drawing as his avi
-Probably wants seth to win the UC


----------



## Kenny

- loves charlotte
- may have liked HIAC last week
- has been here a couple of months


----------



## WWPNJB

- loves women
- loves nice asses
- loves women with nice asses


----------



## Mordecay

*- New to the forum :frank5
- Has access to a lot of NXT shows
- Has gone to 2 Wrestlemanias, waiting for the 3rd*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Keeping the thread alive
- Pulled a hat trick with the likes
- Hasn't changed their sig pic yet


----------



## Mordecay

*- In the slow run for 500 posts
- Not sure if likes the new pokemon designs in the new game
- Probably was used to see me change my pic and wants to see more Baeton pics*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Part of the United Colors of Wrestlingforum
- Likes Peyton Royce 
- I love his quote about failure... how about this: "You only fail when you not try!" *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big fan of the Grendizer anime series.
- Hasn't relocated in a while.
- Is making a name for themselves :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Hasn't been as active on the forums as he was before
- Is really looking forward to Becky vs Bliss tomorrow
- Probably playing Skyrim Special Edition


----------



## Trublez

*Video game guy.
Getting up there in posts.
Knows I'm hoping Ellsworth has fucked off for good.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been awhile since I named 3 things about them
- May not know who my sig pic is based on
- May not know who my sig pic is a mash up of


----------



## Mordecay

*- Must be bored of seeing me around here
- Must know that I already find out what his sig is all about
- May or may not like that I changed my sig pic*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has the 'second best' Baeton pic in his sig.
- Now switching up his fonts.
- Will mark if Baeton becomes NXT women's champ.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows of Rick and Morty
- Doesn't know of ya boy Guzma
- Part of the reason for my scarce WWE section posts


----------



## Second Nature

-Pokemon Fan
-Has a Rick and Morty sig
-Almost only posts in this thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still just barely in the noob slot
- Just beat the 24 hour mark
- Should know I've been posting more recently


----------



## Mordecay

- Big fan of Rick and Morty and the Pokemon Games
- One of the people who post more around here
- Thinks Ellsworth should not be on tv


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not sure where They got that last thing from
- Is perhaps confusing me with Trublez
- Could maybe provide a quote?


----------



## Mordecay

*- Was right about me confusing him with Trublez
- Which means that either likes or doesn't mind Ellsworth
- Used to be King of the thread in his own words*


----------



## Second Nature

-Peyton fan
-Most likely very happy that Luke Harper is featured heavily on SD
-Changes his sig daily


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is already popular
- Sig isn't centered
- Fan of the Women's divison


----------



## Trublez

*Knows my stance on current New Day.

Probably still a student.

Knows asking Ellsworth for wrestling advice is like asking Neville for tips on being charismatic. *


----------



## Mordecay

*- Apparently doesn't like Ellsworth or Neville
- Because of that wants to see Hunico beat the sh*t out of Ellsworth
- Wants to reach 30k points before the end of the year​*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Tag teaming with Ellmsworth
- Broke 1000 posts
- Has been on a role


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves this thread.

Probably just asking Ellsworth about wrestling sarcastically.

Is getting a push.*


----------



## Kenny

- wants Miz on raw maybe
- may watch TOTAL BELLAS JUST FOR NIKKIS GOD DAMN BOOBS :sodone
- Lita :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed his sig
- Likes Nikki's epic boobs
- Wishes that the hand spanking her was his hand*


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Likes Paige
Likes Luke Harper
Likes Sami Zayn


----------



## Dolorian

- Is on the list
- Should wish Jericho happy birthday today
- Wants Kane to main event Mania


----------



## Mordecay

*- Likes videogames
- Likes classical music
- Probably likes this pic







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed his sig
- Didn't rate it this rime
- Is about to go birthday shopping


----------



## CJ

*Changed his sig, but not his avi :hmm:
Still on course to break 500 posts before the end of the year :mckinney
Probably loved the Braveheart tribute :kofi :xavier :bige*


----------



## Kenny

- great mod (Y)
- is loving newcastle united this season
- may have watched smackdown for BECKY


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants to spank Nikki
- Competing with Rated R Maryse for WF's biggest boobs/ass fan
- Probably enjoys Smackdown more than RAW*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Celebrating Peyton's :hb
- Recently broke 1,000 posts
-


----------



## Dolorian

- Him and Mordecay are slowly winning me over to the Peyton Club
- Is glad Becky retained her title
- Hoping that Becky and Bliss get a TLC match


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the nicest folks on this forum.
- Makes a lot of well thought out posts.
- Didn't like the booking of Sasha/Charlotte's HIAC match.


----------



## Trublez

*Will never move cesaro down in his sig. 
Has an avy of Becky cuddling the title like a baby. :lol
Probably also devastated about Aries' eye injury.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like James Ellsworth
- A fan of Hunico now, if he wasn't before
- Stays out of fights that have nothing to do with him


----------



## Mordecay

*- Almost ninja'd me
- Haven't found a better avi to replace the one he has
- Even though likes the New Day still thinks the RAW segment they were was way too long*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Careful poster
- Likes my avy
- Not sure where he got #3 from, although it is true


----------



## Trublez

*Just had his mind read.
10 posts away from hitting the 500 mark.
Likes booty.*
https://bootyoftheday.co/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/grab-em-by-the-booty.webm


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has introduced me to a number of attractive females
- Once questioned my loyalty
- Semi-fan of TND


----------



## Dolorian

- Is getting close to the 500 posts mark
- Should know that asking Ellsworth for advice is a bad idea
- Enjoyed New Day Bravehart promo


----------



## CJ

*Got Ninja'd :sadpanda
Probably never heard of this guy








Makes a lot of posts I agree with







*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Dolorian:

- Doesn't consider Ellsworth a knowledgeable person.
- Always has beautiful avis.
- Is like me in thinking that Shane replacing Corbin at SS is a bad move.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me :'(
- Just brought out a great Velvet smiley.
- Hoping to beat Azerbaijan tomorrow :fingerscrossed


----------



## CJ

*Knows that Velvel smilie is a work in progress















Also makes a lot of well thought out posts I agree with :mckinney
Very happy Bex retained :becky*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Always responds to my doubts, which makes him a good moderator
- Made awesome Baeton smilies






















- Probably is celebrating her birthday too*


----------



## Trublez

*Using my old font colour lol.
Celebrating his bae's birthday. :hb
May or may not have seen this.* :sodone:


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't live up to his username :lol
Knows we always need more Bex smilies








Too shy to post the webm :beckylol

https://zippy.gfycat.com/KeyMemorableArrowcrab.webm*


----------



## Trublez

*Should know I was wary because of the slight areola slip but it's whatevers. :lol
Once made me an awesome christmas themed Carol Seleme sig. 
Knows I wouldn't be "too shy" to do this to Ellsworth if I ever met him, though.* 
https://giant.gfycat.com/FrighteningFearfulAlpaca.webm


----------



## Mordecay

*Trublez

- Ninja'd me
- Find that gif specially for me :yay
- Must know that I'm the biggest poster on the Baeton thread, so I know about that gif and a whole lot more









CJ

- Ninja'd me too
- Not afraid of sharing Baeton's glorious gifs with the world
- Must know that I tried to aproove him in the Staff Aprooval thread but the poll was already closed*


----------



## CJ

*Reminded me that I've never been in the Baeton thread :surprise:
Member of the Emmalina VIP club :JLC3
Undisputed biggest Baeton Royce fan on WF :mckinney*



Trublez said:


> *Should know I was wary because of the slight areola slip but it's whatevers. :lol*


*That's a shadow :side:*


----------



## Trublez

*In full Leanna Decker mode.

Should know I hadn't been in the Baeton thread until today either although one of my posts is quoted in the OP. :lol

Disagrees with me about Alexa being a better mic worker than Becky.*



CJ said:


> *That's a shadow :side:*


http://i.imgur.com/VbAlmlc.jpg

*LOL. 

The match is Justine Silver vs KC Cassidy. I have it on my pc.* :lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will probably love Survivor Series if Strowman gets his hands on Ellsworth again :lol
- Is like me in thinking that some of the praise for the Becky/Alexa match is a bit OTT
- Not a fan of Corbin's random second frowning face about halfway down his body :lmao


----------



## Trublez

*Probably the latest time I've ever seen him post in this thread. :lol

Knows AJ Styles played the lone wolf gimmick in TNA better than Corbin ever could evidenced by that webm I posted earlier.

Is also aware that because Raw is so bad people act like it's the greatest thing ever when Smackdown get the most basic of things right.
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants to clothesline the hell out of Ellsworth
- Thinks SD is a bit overrated
- Lone wolf AJ >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lone Wolf Corbin*


----------



## Trublez

*- Considering how mad JBL seems to get towards Ellsworth, knows I wouldn't mind him giving that anorexic jobber a Clothesline from Hell. :jbl

- Posts a ton in that Baeton thread.

- Happy with his bae's weight gain since her indie days.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd Mordecay
- Had a convo with his bff
- Vocal about those he's not fond of


----------



## Mordecay

*- 2 months until his 4 year anniversary in the forum
- Wants to see New Day as the sole survivors in their Survivor Series match
- Still making the grade
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Sigpic has me like :done
- Might well want Sami to capture the IC title at Survivor Series.
- Has became a regular in this thread :yay


----------



## CJ

*Needs to rearrange his list & put Bex first :becky
By the sound of it he's probably a regular in the Baeton Royce thread :lol
Will be hoping England hammer Scotland later
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Should probaby start visiting the Baeton thread since she is a "redhead" too
- Can't get enough Becky smilies
- Apparently is a soccer fan*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm actually a Football fan :benson
Hoping his Baeton smilies become official








Just convinced me to pay the Baeton thread a visit (Y)*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is my favorite mod

- Is almost at 100,000 points

- Always has a great signature*


----------



## CJ

*Has had the same sig for a long time :mckinney
Wants to see Becky cosplay as Aloy :becky
Very artistic (Y)*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Went to the Baeton thread and apparently liked a lot of the posts there :yay
- Happy that England hammered Scotland
- Would post even more Leanna Decker pics/gifs if the forum wasn't PG-13 :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I'm neutral when it comes to England/Scotland, but I'm happy Norn Iron hammered Azerbaijan :yay
Keeps the Baeton Royce thread alive & kicking (Y)
Can't wait for Emma to return & find out what this whole Emmalina gimmick is about*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Happy about Norn Iron's mauling of Azerbaijan.
- Has the very humble title of GOD.
- Can always be trusted to provide some lovely Leanna gifs.


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows Shane being part of the SS team is a bad idea
- Looking forward to Becky's TLC match
- Probably playing Skyrim Special Edition


----------



## CJ

*Still has visitor messages turned off :sadpanda
Apparently a big Braun fan
Knows Seth should never have lost the curb stomp issed*


----------



## Trublez

*Misses the Curb Stomp.
Likes creating Becky smilies.
My BFF.
*


----------



## Obfuscation

- still posts about 10x a day in here

- shockingly still watches WWE

- seems to only mention Maria Marley when I'm around :cozy


----------



## Chrome

Double posted FEET on my wall (No complaints there)
Has seen The Nice Guys
Has seen The Shallows


----------



## Mordecay

*- Apparently has a feet fetish
- Cool avi/sig combo, even though I don't know what they represent
- Internet Explorer fan at heart* :lol:lol


----------



## Obfuscation

- avatar is one of the greatest things of the last few years :mj2

- doesn't seem to know about the FEET World Order on here (in due time)

- would probably look at Peyton Royce w/o shoes :hmm:


----------



## Dolorian

- Hayley Williams fan
- Goes gaga over Gaga
- Closing in on 40,000 posts


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has he bought his SETH FREAKIN' ROLLINS shirt yet???? (mine arrived the other day, I'm wearing it right now )
- Always makes some of the best posts on here encouraging discussion
- Agrees with me that The Shield guys are awesome (Y)*


----------



## Chrome

Using purple font
Her current sig atm has Ambrose mocking Bryan :lol
Looking forward to eventually meeting :rollins


----------



## CJ

*Has feet literally all over his visitor wall :lol
One of the good guys on WF :mckinney
Originator of all the BFF banter between me & @Trublez*


----------



## g972

Closes all my threads

Gives me a warning because I said Kevin Owens was a fat ass

Probably takes his job on here abit to seriously


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is using this thread as an outlet to complain about CJ's mod skills
- Is from the same country as me
- Has the 4 Horsewomen in their av*


----------



## TCE

Is a female wrestling fan.

Apparently the biggest fan of Ambrose.

I'm going to take a stab at her age, 17?


----------



## Mordecay

*- First time here?
- One of the first members here
- Probably was mad when found out that Brock cheated to beat Hunt*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is hoping to capture the tag titles with James Ellsworth
- Will likely be looking forward to Ambrose/Styles at TLC.
- Not quite as much as he's looking forward to seeing Peyton's rise to stardom.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No longer a fan of TND, you wound me
- Is still a fan of Jeri-KO, wound is now a scar
- One of my besties on here, wound has completely healed


----------



## CJ

*Fell out & made up again with Chief all in the same post :lol
Will never turn his back on the New Day :kofi :xavier :bige
Rapidly running out of time to break the 500 post milestone before 2017 :sadpanda
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably knows that in the last rep he sent me I want to be the dog :lol
- Every time he sees the Emmalina vid "premiering soon" thinks "not soon enough"
- Regular poster in this thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Tag teaming with James Ellsworth
- Inside the Venus Fly Trap
- How's the weather in there?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been awhile
- Has been quiet lately
- Is now into anime


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is probably happy that The New Day are co-captains on the RAW side of the Tag Team 5 on 5 match.

- For some reason is asking James Ellsworth for wrestling advice. :lol

- Still "trying" to make the grade.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably as big fan of Becky as I am of Peyton
- Likes sweets
- Besides Becky, seems to like another redhead indie female wrestler*



SatanMetal said:


> *
> - How's the weather in there?*


*Warm and cozy :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Not shy about his crush
- Over 2 years old


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Gets sad when people aren't New Day fans 
- Has an animated av despite not being premium
- Is getting a push
*


TCE said:


> I'm going to take a stab at her age, 17?


*You're way off :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has returned to the thread after a little break :yay
- One of the few girls here I think
- Should know that I took the idea of changing the sig pics constantly from her:lol *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should use this site to rotate his sigpics, cos that's what I use for my gif rotation  Saves you constantly having to change it.
- Will get some rep from me when I can again
- Might have liked to have seen an Ambrose vs Harper proper feud*


----------



## Chrome

Likes giving advice
Purple and black border on her avy
Sims 3 is 1 of her favorite games (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A mod with a high aproval rating
- Apart of an elite group of foot fetishers
- Is no longer sleeping on the floor


----------



## Kenny

- may have watched UFC
- may not appreciate the foot (hopefully lol)
- has a unique sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May not be into Pokemon
- May not know of Rick and Morty
- Started a new page


----------



## Trublez

*May or may not have visited Anfield stadium before.
Most pg avy/sig he's had in forever.
ASS SPANK.

Pokemon fan.
Ninja'd me.
Hasn't stated what time it is in my region for a while.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a while since I ninja'd them
- It's after 9am where he is
- We should watch Raw sometime


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Morty
- Didn't go all Nintendo on his sig
- Seems the earliest person to arrive here and drop a comment*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Likes the Shield guys
- Likes anime/manga
- Seems to share the same time zone with me*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Lost his sig on that post
- Joined a month before me but has way less posts :lol
- Probably wishes Luke Harper wasn't still stuck in the Wyatt Family*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probbaly not happy with that jobber being paired with Ambrose
- Not sure how she feels about Shane joining the SS team for SD
- Is rocking the new Seth Freakin Rollins shirt


----------



## Mordecay

*- Should use a cool sig that matches his avi
- Sent me some rep not too long ago :yay
- Is probably a Baeton fan by now*











Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Lost his sig on that post*


*Sig doesn't appear when one post from mobile version :sadpanda*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First posted on mobile
- Then posted on desktop
- Now knows Dolorian doesn't like sigs


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a new sig.

• Will finally reach 500 posts soon.

• Has two hands, so he has a fighting chance.


----------



## Second Nature

-Tales fan
-Still trying to pick up girls from a dungeon
-cute avi


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a new avatar

Quoted that annoying jobber

Location: At the dungeon trying to pick up girls, which my assumption is that's a Legend of Zelda reference.


----------



## Chrome

Kevin Owens mark
Watches The League
Been here over 12 years now


----------



## Kratosx23

Should watch The League if he doesn't. It's one of the funniest shows I've seen in years, and I don't even care about fantasy football. That's just background noise as a plot for the comedy.

From Illinois. 

Almost at 20K.


----------



## Kenny

- big fan of the league
- would mark the fuck out for a Bray Wyatt WWE title win. 
- may be watching survivor series


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their second post on this page
- Very fond of the Bellas
- PYPT legend


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has had 490 post for a while, even if he posts daily in this thread
- Probably the person who has responded me the most around here
- Posts in weird times, which makes me think doesn't live in America*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has Peyton looking rather psychotic all of a sudden :lol
- Has posts worth reading, in more ways than one.
- Likes Nickelback :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Cesaro needs to be on SmackDown ASAP
- Probably thinks Becky has benefited from the brand split
- Should check Bekcy's hand on his avatar, probably sore from rubbing that title for so long


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is that a new avy?
- Recently passed their first anniversary
- Has completely dwarfed my post count in a short amount of time


----------



## Trublez

*Likes Jeri-KO.

Wants New Day to break Demolition's record.

Posts so rarely outside this thread that people don't even think he'll make it past 500 posts by the end of the year.* :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted exactly 1 hour after I did
- Knows I have been posting outside more
- We agree about that mother who put her son out


----------



## Kenny

- rick and morty fan
- Asking JAMES ELLSWORTH for Wrestling Advice
- is a regular in this thread


----------



## Second Nature

-Is a Aussie 
-Repping Queen Nikki with his sig
-been in WF for 12 years


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows I love Tales.

• Hopefully appreciates the small, firm bottom of Charlotte.

• Might be a candidate for Best New Poster. :yay


----------



## Chrome

Cute girl in his avy
Has a sig with a bunch of anime characters
Has had 4 name changes


----------



## Mordecay

*- Very popular moderator according to the staff aprooval ratings
- Likes his Chicago sports teams
- Maybe liked Punk 400+ days title reigns*


----------



## El Dandy

- Been a member for 2 years
- Gets tag teamed by some fellow named James
- Maybe/maybe not named after WWE Legend Mordecai?


----------



## Vox Machina

• Wants me in the fantasy league. :WHYYY4

• Recently changed his avatar.

• Flyers fan.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started this page
- Their second post on this page
- May be able to tell what my sig is a mash up of


----------



## Chrome

Gets good grades
Been here almost 4 years
Wants to catch all Pokemon


----------



## CJ

*Getting closer to the big 20k :bayley2
Tells no lies :hmm
Needs to get back in the smilie making business :mckinney
*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the greatest part of the United Kingdom. :yay

- Is probably also hoping Kyle Lafferty leaves Norwich in January and gets first team football. :hmm

- Getting closer to 12K posts. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ

*Knows Brown Lemonade is GOAT :becky2
Marked for Ellsworth at the SD Glasgow show








Regular in the food thread :JLC3*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has brought back Leanna Decker. :yay

• Makes great smileys. :becky2

• Should move away from Laos. :hmm:


----------



## zrc

Has 3 followers.

Changed their username a bunch of times. 

Thinks being in dungeons is a good place to look for vagina.


----------



## Chrome

Very active in the WWE 2k17 thread
Shelly Martinez fan
Had his 5-year WF anniversary yesterday


----------



## Mordecay

*- Is coming here more often
- 2 months away from his 5 year anniversary on the forum
- Almost double the points than posts*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new sig pic
- Gave his sig a trim
- We have some mutual favorites


----------



## Aizen

One of the original posters on this thread.

Updated his avy with more/new characters since the last time I was here.

Almost close to reach 500 posts.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Cradle of Filth
- Loves Metal
- Wheelman for James Ellsworth*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had a name change
- Inspired by Jericho
- Or at least I want to believe it is


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wants to become a wrestler under Ellsworth's supervision
- Ricky and Morty fan
- And other cartoons for that matter*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is one of the fastest typers
- *Rick
- Coming up on their 11th year


----------



## Mordecay

*- I honestly haven't seen her post anywhere else but here
- Usually he's always the last poster every time I come here
- Finally out of 490 posts lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes a lot of NJPW wrestlers
- Ambrose fan
- Likes green stuff*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has been more active lately
- Their third post on this page
- Has gone somewhere else for now


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Needs to post more regularly outside this thread if they're going to reach 500 posts.

- Is getting a push.

- Is asking chinless aggression for wrestling advice.


----------



## Dolorian

- Just reached 900 posts
- Is looking forward to Becky tonight
- Fellow Rollinite


----------



## Mordecay

*- Posted about Sasha not being the same since HIAC
- Maybe trying to reach 5k post before the end of the year
- Likes post where there is a Baeton pic*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Comes here often
- Thinks I'm a girl
- Didn't see my posts outside this thread


----------



## Chrome

Is a guy 
Kirby fan
Hopes New Day breaks the tag team title record


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has Denzel Washington in his avatar... I think.

• Great guy. :WHYYY4

• Would definitely lie to me.


----------



## Kenny

- linked some weird shit last night in the catbox
- may have watched smackdown
- great dude (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Nikki has an epic ass:









Is the one true King.

Knows Nikki has an epic rack:







*​


----------



## Kenny

- knows John Cenas favourite food 
- loves nikkis short shorts
- appreciates nikkis great body (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Loves Nikki's ass
Likes himself some soccer
wens2 fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Received a 93.10% approval rating recently.

Is the best browser to use by far.

May or may not lie to us all...*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Will watch the premiere of TD
- Probably thinks that Nikki's chipped tooth was because of Cena instead of Charlotte
- Knows how sad I am knowing that my sig won't appear since I'm posting on mobile :sadpanda*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is sad because there's no Peyton in his sig.










Has posts worth reading.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has different sigs here and in the "Rate the above poster signature" thread, don't know how
- Has opinions I share in the General WWE section
- Apparently likes my sig *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started this page
- On a posting binge
- Has a new sig pic


----------



## El Dandy

- 494 posts
- Learning how to work from a fellow named James
- is getting a push


----------



## Dolorian

- Likes pop music
- Has 1,263 visits to their profile page
- First time I ever mentioned 3 things about them


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Steadling approaching 5k posts.
- Has an excellent taste in talent. wens2 :rollins2 :becky2
- Has 45 WF friends :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May be proud of my rise in pot count
- I wonder what their opinion ow Raw was
- Wasn't ninja'd


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Should know that i'm highly anticipating him reaching 500 posts.
- Probably trying to get some New...Day Socks.
- Has Rick looking a tad drunk in his sig.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- So he _is_ a fan of Rick and Morty
- Something we have in common
- We're also fans of Strowman


----------



## Mordecay

*- 4 posts left to reach 500
- Probably 490 of those were in this thread
- Thinks Nintendo>PS*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has good taste in talent.
- Probably disappointed that Harper never ended up on the Survivor Series team.
- Is 27 months old on WF.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Loves Becky Lynch. :becky

Like a family to me on here. :becky2

One of my favorite posters on here. :benson*


----------



## Trublez

*Fan of Strowman.
Smokes pot as he mentioned something about his "pot count" earlier. 
Isn't as innocent as he makes out.

Not a fan of Paige anymore.
Hasn't changed his sig in years.
One of the nicest guys on here.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Still rocking the goddess in Carol Seleme. :drose

Love to play GTA. :banderas

One of the more interesting poster on here. *


----------



## SMW

lol!!!
a part of triple hs entrance at wrestlemania
likes long walks in the park
was a once a undertaker druid.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I'm not sure if they actually listed true things about the last poster lol
- Has only 50 posts
- Lives in the same city that Dean Ambrose lives in *


----------



## Mordecay

*- If she someday goes crazy she wants to end up in the Ambrose Asylum
- Nothing happened to her in the NZ earthquake, that was good to hear
- One of the few active girls in the forum*


----------



## El Dandy

- Likes Man Utd
- Luke Harper fan
- may be having intercourse with a Venus Fly Trap?


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Somebody I haven't seen in this topic before?
- Joined WF over 9 years ago
- Probably doesn't have sigs turned on, cos they don't have one*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She's online
- Still fan of The Shield
- I wonder if she's going to recognize who I am now! 

"Dude! Your mask is so revealing that I could easily see your nose!"*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Knows that I'll never not recognise him 
- Got a new username and thinks it makes him anonymous now 
- I remember when we were almost equal on post count, I now have almost 6k and you have almost 2.5k!*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Thinks no amount of Dean gifs are enough
- Probably will watch TD just for him
- Apparently is well known among the regular posters here*


----------



## Kenny

- has a great avy, Harper :mark:
- has a very nice signature (Y)
- has been over 2 years


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted about three hours ago
- Semi-thread regular
- Much older than I


----------



## Mordecay

*- Haven't changed avi in a while
- Not connected at the moment
- Sd mascot is his mentor*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Now has an image of Peyton doing the splits in his sig. :done
- Watches NJPW
- Might be involved in a stable with both James Ellsworth and Make_The_Grade according to their user titles.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- His post will be outdated soon
- Is only 19 years old
- 2 months away from the big 20


----------



## Trublez

*Doesn't buy everything related to Nintendo contrary to popular belief.
Younger than me.
Probably laughed at the time Wyatt said his location in Big E's voice.* :lol


----------



## CJ

*Currently not rocking a border :WTF2
Needs to rectify that at the earliest opportunity








My BFF







*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Knows this site can never have to many Becky smileys ! :becky2

- Is considered the Steve Austin of this site by me because of the legendary sig/smiley work !

- One of the first people I added as a friend on this site ! :becky


----------



## Chrome

Almost ninja'd me
ROH fan
Loves CJ's Becky smileys :becky


----------



## Mordecay

- Ninja'd me :sadpanda
- Has the 2nd highest aprooval rating between mods
- Probably cried when the World Series ended


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Like me, was probably not too pleased to hear Mick Foley basically call Dean Ambrose the weak link of The Shield :no:
- Has a cool sig right now
- Got a really good rating on the Mod approval thing

EDIT: NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

- Now he is the ninja
- Didn't bold his last post
- Has a never ending supply of Peyton pics*


----------



## Dolorian

- Annoyed by Foley's beard
- Probably wants the jobber to get away from Ambrose
- Got ninjaed


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- We always have good talks in the Raw threads.

- Rollins & Y2J fan !

- Hates that KO looks for cheers as a heel.


----------



## CJ

*Probably unaware of the origins of :becky2
WF's biggest Adam Cole fan :mckinney
Hoping for a :y2j v :rollins classic at Roadblock*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Goes to the smilies/gifs request section a lot
- Because of that thinks CJ is the :austin of gifs/smilies 
- He is not wrong in that

CJ

- Ninja'd me
- Sent me a rep of a Baeton pic that I don't have :yay
- Mod with the highest aprooval rating (bet the gifs/smilies have something to do with it lol)*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Freqently rotating through Peyton pics for the sig :clap

- Supports some damn good wrestlers

- Does not support Adam Cole (Baybay) :no:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Dean Ambrose fan, so awesome with me (Y)
- ROH lover
- Has 13k points, my fave number lol*


----------



## Trublez

*- May or may have preferred it when Seth had that blonde streak (I did).

- Remembers when the Shield debuted which ironically was about a week after my first ever driving lesson.

- Would purposely lock herself in the Ambrose Asylum despite the danger.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Still loving Carol Seleme

Still rocking bold text :JLC3

Still a cool poster :mckinney*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is an Austin fan so he's automatically good with me !

- Has good opinions on matches in the MOTYC thread.

- Has probably played my favorite Sonic game (Sonic Adventure 2 battle)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Big Adam Cole fan.









Knows SA2 is awesome :JLC3

Fellow Steve Austin mark







*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Repped me with Dean & Roman recently 
- Just got some rep back from me!!
- Surprising that I can rep him, cos I swear every single time I click to do it I'm usually told I can't *


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Celebrating 4 years of Ambrose on the main roster. :ambrose

Celebrating 4 years of Roman on the main roster. :reigns2

Celebrating 4 years of Rollins on the main roster. :rollins*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Sonic fan
- Loves the GOATS
- Making the most popular SD jobber to carry his bags*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks I live on the outside of the U.S.
- Would lose that bet
- The last person to post ITT yesterday


----------



## zrc

Has nearly 500 posts. 

Plays Pokemon. 

Is shy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for 5 years
- Their name isn't capitalized
- Went to my profile page


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Probably has played each Super Smash bros games.

- Pokemon fan

- Has a Guzma sig pic.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here almost 2 years
- Has an insane amount of posts
- May know what my sig is a mash-up of


----------



## Trublez

*Likes gaming.
Cares about grades.
Extremely shy.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Carol Seleme :clap:clap:clap

- Good poster especially about NXT

- User name for some reason reminds me of EC3's theme song intro "Trouble, trouble, trouble"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Been around nearly 2 years.
- Loves Adam Cole.
- Is certainly not on the list.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*-His name is Craig
-He LOVES Becky Lynch
-He is VERY excited for The Revival vs. Tommaso Ciampa 2/3 falls match tonight*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Always has an interesting opinion.

- Mortal Kombat fan :yes

- Clever play on words for his location


----------



## Vox Machina

• Really likes Adam Cole.

• Also likes Mortal Kombat.

• Sent me a nice PM once.


----------



## Trublez

*- Made one or two rants recently.

- Rolls his eyes whenever he hears about there not being enough badasses in WWE.

- Literally had me thinking he made his sig himself until I saw that little CJ watermark on the bottom right recently.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is very happy that the jobber is a full time member of the roster...not
- Been a while since he has changed his avatar
- Probably looking forward to some good matches tomorrow


----------



## Trublez

*Should turn on sigs for like a second to see the return of his bae. 
Has been on here for just over a year.
May or may not think the PS4 Pro is a waste of money.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably will ask CJ for another Christhmas themed Carol Seleme sig
- Liked NXT Toronto
- Wants too see all team RAW doing their finishers on Ellsworth*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Happy that Team SD won?
- Probably not happy that Sami Zayn lost to Miz
- Like me, likely wants WWE to treat Neville a hell of a lot better*


----------



## Kenny

- liked the shield reunion
- may have liked :goldberg
- happy team sd won?


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I fucking hate Brock, so I was super happy to see Goldberg win :lol
- Was likely unhappy that he didn't get to see Nikki's assets at SS
- Is still the king

(and I was actually disappointed that Team SD won, mainly cos Dean was eliminated first and wasn't actually part of it lol)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Is celebrating Brock Lesnar's epic defeat
- Loved the Shield Triple Powerbomb
- Perhaps wanted Team Raw to win when Dean Ambrose got eliminated.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Had yet another name change
- Probably has been listening to some new metal bands
- Enjoyed the Shield guys teaming up for a bit last night


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have gotten a bit excited at the mini shield reunion.
- Is closing in on 5k posts.
- Has another nice looking avi.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably liked that Becky was the last member of her team and the 1st to beat Nia on the main roster
- Not happy that Becky had to job to another Horsewoman again
- Liked that PPV more than me*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Despised Survivor Series
- Now knows I thought it was alright
- Now knows I really didn't care for the main event


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is one post away from 500 :woo
- Didn't love Survivor Series, but didn't hate it either
- Will have been on WF for 4 years soon*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have marked the hell out at the brief Shield reunion
- Will be looking forward to Styles/Ambrose at TLC.
- Loved that Brock got squashed.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably mad at the booking in Survivor Series
- Has DIY vs The Revival 2/3 falls high in his MOTY list
- Doesn't like the way Sami has been booked last 2 days*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Quote I could share: "If you're going to hell, keep on going!"
- Hated Survivor Series
- I may disagree but I respect his opinion*


----------



## Chrome

Changed his name again
Liked Survivor Series
Wants to visit Hell


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow feet lover
- Is always updating himself
- Has a good mod approval rating


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Agrees with me about how awesome Seth's dive off the stands was on Raw :woo
- I always know I can talk to him about The Shield guys :lol
- Hit 5000 posts*


----------



## Chrome

Marked for the Shield reunion at SS
Wears glasses
Former name was weatherwarden


----------



## Second Nature

-He is cool one of my fave mods 
-probably hated that dean was the first eliminated from the SD team at SS
-From Illinois


----------



## Chrome

Alexa Bliss mark
Has some nice Lita gifs on his page
Already getting a push


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has Charles and Eddie lyrics in his graphics.
- An excellent mod of this forum.
- Knows that Tamina should be let go at this point.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows I hated the beginning of the SvR tag team elimination match
- Their first name sounds similar to mine (Try to guess it)
- It's almost 5pm where they are, at the time of this post


----------



## Mordecay

*- Finally reached 500 post :yay
- Mad at the boooking of Survivor Series Tag team Elimination Match
- May or may not liked the way New Day retained the titles at RAW*


----------



## Dolorian

- Follows the buzzards
- Leader of the Official Payton Club on the forum
- Probably looking forward to see what Harper does tonight


----------



## Second Nature

-Fellow Charlotte fan
-Regular in this thread
-Probably not happy at Ellsworth's involvement in the Main Event scene of SD


----------



## CJ

*Probably WF's biggest Charlotte fan
Likes Lita visitor messages :hmm
On team Alexa :beckywhat*


----------



## Second Nature

-Gave me some nice Lita pics :clap
-Likes Mickie James 
-Should know that Alexa and Becky are both Baes and I would never side against one of them


----------



## Mordecay

*- Fairly new to the forum
- Big Charlotte fan
- Awesome Alexa sig*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig pics have come full circle
- Now knows as long as TND retain their titles it's all good
- May or may not live in the UK


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has surpassed the five double bagel :mark:
- Slowly approaching his 3rd birthday on WF.
- I once committed a cardinal sin against him when i mistaked Jigglypuff for Kirby.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not as into Pokemon as I am
- Has seen my posts outside
- Doesn't respond to them


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His favorite thread
- Usually, the first person that comments of the day
- Loves cartoons*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave himself a makeover
- Their sig is huge
- Is making a comeback


----------



## Trublez

*Made it past 500 posts.
Enjoying New Day's boring title reign.
Less than 1/10 of my post count.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed his sig to a hot chick I don't know
- Bored at New Day title reign
- Disgusted at seeing Ellsworth still being in the SD main event picture*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She's Carole Seleme and yes, she is hot.
- Peyton Royce fan
- Likes NXT more than the other WWE main shows.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Changed his sig recently

- Is a "Life is strange" fan









- Has been on this site for 10 years :bjpenn


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Really likes Adam Cole.
Is probably related to Mikey Whipreck.
Probably could sit through a montage of well-timed RKOs.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Seth (Y), Neville (Y), American Alpha (Y) and Sami (Y)
- Will be happy if he never sees white ropes again in his life
- His sig makes me miss Paul London lol*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Marked out when the moment on her sig happened
- Probably enjoyed Dean's comedic antics yesterday
- Mad at him getting eliminated first in the Survivor Series match*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Becoming a favorite here
- Cool chap
- Fan of Kane*


----------



## Chrome

First name might be Simon
Sig reminds me of the nWo logo
Left him a present on his visitor wall


----------



## Kratosx23

Has some weird sig and usertitle, probably rap? >_>

Is a mod

Is named after a browser


----------



## Kenny

- Digs the JerichOwens best friends just like me
- Would love to see Wyatt win the world title. 
- may have not watched survivor series


----------



## CJ

*Big fan of the Bella twins :nikki
Knows I'll be a Liverpool fan for the day on Saturday :lol
Member of the Lynch Mob :becky*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- favourite Bond theme is GoldenEye
- does a lot of sigs and avys for people on this site. He sure makes it purrty.
- clearly a most excellent fellow


----------



## Chrome

Likely getting nostalgic about Lita's retirement
Mid-card champion
Repped him a very familiar image


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A mod that participates in discussions
- Pushing 30
- May or may not still ve a fan of TND, if he ever was


----------



## Mordecay

*- Apparently keeps track of my Baeton sigs
- Wants The New Day as champions, no matter how
- Now knows he was way off when talked about my actual location*


----------



## Second Nature

-Loved Peyton's new gear
-Only types in green letters
-Probably hated Harper losing to Kane in the preshow of SS


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a lovely Bliss pic as his signature.
- Should get on the Premium train :mckinney
- Will be looking forward to the SD Women's title match at TLC.


----------



## Trublez

*- Probably thought the booking in the women's SS match was dumb.

- In the minority of people along with me happy to see Elias Samson return. :mark:

- Has a mature air about him when he posts despite being amongst one of the younger members on this forum.*


----------



## Allur

geeky female sig
points out the ass
is a member of Queen of the Celtic Invasion which is like the 2nd worst name for a group i can think of


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has an extremely simple sig
- Is from Finland, cool (Y)
- 5 years on WF in January*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably doesn't misses Cena on SD
- Likely tired of the jobber being paired with Ambrose
- Still marking about that mini Shield reunion at SurvivorSeries


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed avi, they are always cool
- A regular in the SD/RAW threads
- May try to push for 20k points before the end of the year*


----------



## Chrome

Mordecai mark (I'm guessing?)
Inside the Venus Fly Trap
Constantly updating his sig with Peyton Royce


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a sig and av themed from something I don't recognise lol
- It would be funny if he used a different browser than Chrome 
- Is very very close 20k posts*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Already done with Ambrose-Ellsworth alliance
- Wants to see Roman and Seth tagging more often
- Share several favorites with me*


----------



## CJ

*Part of WF's Emma crew (Y)
Loves green more than @Trublez
Only puts the very best Baeton pics in his sig :mckinney*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Received a very high approval rating.

May have bribed people with gifs.

Happy to see Nikki back under the WWE umbrella.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- I guess he is done carving Lita's boobs in the Mount Rushmore
- In a new mission
- Thinks that Charlotte is a better promo than Paige, which I disagree*



CJ said:


> *Part of WF's Emma crew (Y)
> Loves green more than @Trublez
> Only puts the very best Baeton pics in his sig :mckinney*


*- Sends the best rep :mckinney
- One of the best mods here
- Probably knows that after Baeton's Takeover attire I'm liking purple a lot these days :book*


----------



## CJ

*Went out of his way to name 3 things about me








Undisputed King of Baeton Royce fans (Y)
From Peru iirc*


----------



## Trublez

*Misses my green font lol.
May/may not have seen that leaked nude of Velvet Sky from a few years ago.
Wanted Mickie to beat Asuka probably.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Closing in on 30,000 points
- Is laughing at the people who initially cheered for the jobber that are now sick of him
- Has gone full black on white


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- One of my favorite posters here :thecause

- We agree on tons of sh*t in the wrestling section :jericho2

- Started the "Get the jobber off my screen" petition which I second to the fullest !


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably any Jeri-KO segment is a favorite
- Most likely will go to see The Ghost in a Shell live action movie
- Is a regular here

Marky Whipwreck

- Ninja'd me :sadpanda
- Should know that I mostly watch NJPW (besides WWE), so I haven't seen much of Adam Cole to put him on my favorite list
- Apparently also loved Peyton's new gear, which will be on a new sig soon*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Current Peyton sig is probably the best yet.

- ^ At least until he gets what she was wearing in the latest NXT episode in his sig.

- Still does not support Adam Cole :no:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a fucking awesome sig right now :woo
- Likes Carmella (Y)
- You can always find both of us laughing at the stupidity of some of the anti Ambrose posts on WF :lol*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is a ninja
- Seems tired of the jobber being constantly paired with Ambrose
- Went to Mania 31 and 32


----------



## Mordecay

*- Got ninja'd (just like me)
- Apparently shares a lot of opinions with Marky Whipwreck
- Started to hate James Ellsworth*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably disappointed that Baeton was on the losing side in Toronto.
- Is making a name for themselves.
- Enjoys football.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- One of the younger regulars in this thread
- Has had the same avy for quite some time
- Is almost as loyal to his favorites as I am to mine


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always posts in this thread at 6am my time
- Quite frequently the person I write 3 things about
- Might have to change location when/if New Day split up*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably didn't like the way Shane was acting towards Ambrose
- May be going to Mania 33?
- Marked out when Ambrose returned to the ring and the Shield power bombed Styles


----------



## Mordecay

*- Almost ninja'd me
- Has been the person I've naming 3 things the most lately
- If wasn't premium member probably would be now just to avoid the name Ellsworth in avi*


----------



## Kenny

- luke fucking harper :mark:
- has good taste in wrestlers
- prob likes watching smackdown


----------



## Mox Girl

*- The former King is now a Boss
- No boobs in sig or av for a change
- Had his birthday recently*


----------



## Kratosx23

Is going to WrestleMania 33, which will probably be a bad show because it's the one Vince gets super invested in.

Likes The Shield

Is probably rooting for Dean Ambrose to win the title at TLC, and I only say probably because you may have a more optimistic picture in your head for his WrestleMania feud than jobbing the belt to Cena.


----------



## Banez

Been member here for 12 years.

Probably can't believe Wyatt is finally winning matches.

Seems to enjoy the JeriKO bromance.


----------



## Kratosx23

What I really can't figure out is how people think the wins he's got are actually going to mean something. More over, these supposed "fans" of his that are jumping out of their seats hoping that he gets buried by winning the tag titles and being firmly stuck in the midcard instead of going up the card like he should've done years ago. I don't understand wrestling fans, clearly.

Location: Funland, which is either a fictional location, or he meant to type Finland and hit the u instead.

Is approaching another full year on the site.

Has some sort of RPG character as his avatar.


----------



## NasJayz

1. Likes Mass effect
2. Dislikes Jeff Hardy
3. Joined the same year as me


----------



## Kratosx23

Likes the Suicide Squad version of Dr. Harleen Quinzel.

Is from Sacramento.

Is a fan of Nas and Jay Z.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Enjoying the Jericho - Owens bromance.

Star Wars fan.

Is a HOF Inductee.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Agrees that Miz is better than ADR
- Changed sig/avi because it's Maryse
- Probably knows people miss Lita's boobs*


----------



## Kratosx23

Rated R Maryse said:


> *
> Star Wars fan.*


I am to a degree, but my sig having Star Wars doesn't denote me being a Star Wars fan. Yesterday it had Fantastic Beasts and I'm not a Pot(ter)-head at all. That's just the topic my favourite podcast is covering that particular day.

Is a fan of the second most talented member of the Wyatt Family.

"Tag Teaming with James Ellsworth"

Probably wishes he was a Premium member just to erase that tragedy...


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably will watch Rogue One
- Wishes that Game of Thrones had more than 10 episodes per season
- Will be sad the day Jeri-KO breaks up*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their second post on this page
- Location: Unknown
- Should type faster


----------



## Mordecay

*- Don't know why thinks I should type faster
- Should know that my real location was revelead a few pages ago
- His bio is very short*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably looking forward to Nakamura's main roster debut.
- Knows that he won't be treated as well as in NJPW though.
- Probably wondering why exactly Harper lost to Kane at Survivor Series.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is over TND
- Never sent a friend request
- It's almost midnight where they are


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Counting down the days until New Day breaks the record.
- Did actually get a friend request from me.
- Drives James Ellsworth around.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had me counting down the hours
- We're WF friends now
- 3hrs shy of the day mark


----------



## CJ

*Broke 500 posts & is now on a posting binge :woah
Keeps track of the time in multiple time zones :mckinney
Now counts Chief among his WF friends :yay*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the best country in the entire World. :yay

- Loves the greatness that is Brown Lemonade. :thumbsup

- Is a proud member of the Lynch mob. :becky2


----------



## Mordecay

*- Will try to reach 1k post before the end of the year
- Waiting for some stipulation to be added to the Alexa/Becky match on Sunday
- Happy that Becky was drafted to SD and is not involved in the mess that is the RAW Womens division*


----------



## Aizen

May be the biggest fan of Peyton Royce I have seen on the forum.

Probably not happy with ManU performance in the Premier League.

Would love to do all the things Ricochet does in the ring and hear the roar of the crowd.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a while since I saw them last
- Joined the same year as I
- Is not here right now


----------



## Punkamaniac

- First time posting in this thread today.

- Is still waiting for New Day to break Demolition's tag team title record.

- Finally reached over 500 posts. :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 months younger than I
- 2 hours shy of the 12 hour mark
- Looking like Luigi at this point, nah jk


----------



## CJ

*Still telling the time :lol
Drives Ellsworth around in his spare time
Wants a ton of New Day merch for Christmas :Oooh*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Passed their evaluation
- Lives across the pond
- Is getting real tired of my ish


----------



## Mordecay

*- Usually the last person posting
- Keeps track of the time of each post
- Probably knows that New Day is only 2 weeks away from the record*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The first to post today
- Was almost ninja'd on a few occasions
- Will be back later


----------



## zrc

- posts a lot in here 
- seems alright 
- probably gonna watch tlc


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 5 years old
- Doesn't capitalized
- Has no sig


----------



## Mordecay

*- Will be back later (or tomorrow, depending on your timezone)
- Hasn't change sig in a while
- The person he was wheelman of was destroyed by AJ and he is happy about it*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- Their post count ITT is on par with Anark's
- Will break 100 soon enough


----------



## CJ

*Loves anything to do with numbers :hmm
Possibly studying to be an accountant :hmm
Broke the 500 post milestone early & is making a push for 600 :yay*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Apparently loved Mickie's return just as much as he loves Leanna
- Sends the best reps :mckinney
- Tagged me in the Baeton pic that is in my sig now wens3:yay*


----------



## CJ

Wishes he was tag teaming with Baeton instead of Ellsworth
Will mark for Emmalina :mark:
Doesn't have Bex in his list :beckywhat


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has gone into Mickie James mode for the time being.
- Always loyal to Bex though :becky2
- His moderation skills are straight fiya!


----------



## Chrome

Not in the Christmas spirit yet
Hopes Becky retains on Sunday
Likes CJ's modding


----------



## CJ

Has definitely embraced the Christmas spirit
His visitor wall continues to live up to it's reputation :beckylol
Keeps the WWE section ticking :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Is on the Mickie James hype train
- Regular poster on the last thing you've eaten thread
- Resident graphic design guru


----------



## Mordecay

*- Was happy seeing AJ doing the super Clash to Ellsworth
- Hopes that keeps him out of SD for the foreseeable future
- While liked the Charlotte-Sasha matches thinks it's time they end the feud*


----------



## ste1592

Mordecay said:


> *- Was happy seeing AJ doing the super Clash to Ellsworth
> - Hopes that keeps him out of SD for the foreseeable future
> - While liked the Charlotte-Sasha matches thinks it's time they end the feud*


-Would be happy to see Luke Harper utilized better
-Worships (and rightfully so) the Green Goddess 
-Has a nickname that any other WWE fan would happily forget


----------



## Chrome

Rock fan (Y)
From Italy
Been here for 2 years now


----------



## Dolorian

- Joining on the Christmas spirit with their avatar
- Fellow female feet lover
- Got a great approval rating in the recent pool


----------



## Trublez

*Uses the word "muppet" so isn't from the US like I first thought.
Loves challenging RPG games.
Slick username.*


----------



## CJ

*Still going borderless :WTF2
Hasn't decorated his profile with Christmas stuff yet
Still hoping Santa gets him an Ellsworth shirt :beckylol*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is hoping our girl retains at TLC. :becky2

- Is probably all sorted for and is in the Christmas Spirit. 

- Also wants an Ellsworth shirt for Christmas. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably will hate me when reads that I want Bliss to win on Sunday
- Won't be the only one here to do so
- Thinks that the way Becky said "bitch" to Bliss was cute*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His waifu shares my hair colour in his sig pic right now
- I don't know who he's supporting for Ambrose vs Styles on Sunday
- Joined WF the month before I did*


----------



## Kratosx23

Has a signature of Ambrose attacking the best talent in wrestling.









Is supporting the guy who will unfortunately lose in the main event on Sunday. Like he always does. Sidebar: Not gonna be fun to be around this board for the next few days... 

Is female


----------



## Kenny

- is one of the fellow long serving members here
- hates the way WWE book Bray Wyatt
- already knows the fate of Ambrose on Sunday


----------



## CJ

*Hopes Bex retains at TLC :becky2
In full Liverpool mode atm
Hoping for a draw between Chelsea & Man City :fingerscrossed
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Trying to reach 12k posts by the end of the year
- Always creates the RAW/SD weekly threads
- Knows which redhead I think should be next on his sig/avi combo*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their fifth post on this page
- Enjoying their Saturday
- Will watch TLC at some point


----------



## Mordecay

*- Keeps posts per page count of every user
- Which probably means has run out of things to post
- Trying to reach 6k points before the year ends*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will likely change his sig pic again very soon
- Obviously watches a few different wrestling companies
- Would have a much larger post count if posts in Games & Trivia counted *


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed to a Christmas themed Ambrose sig/avi combo
- All she wants for Christmas is Dean (and him winning the title tomorrow)
- Has the same colour of hair that Baeton has*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Peyton.

• All green everything.

• Has a death wish living inside in a carnivorous plant.


----------



## CJ

*All he wants for Christmas is Karen Gillan :bayley2
Still hanging out in the dungeon trying to pick up girls :lol
Knows homemade food is best (Y)
*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Heading home to Laos for the holidays.

• Enjoyed the return of Mickie James.

• Will receive a present from me.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- solitary
- sharp
- sensitive


----------



## Mordecay

*- Lita fan
- Could be anywhere
- Over 10 years on the forum*


----------



## Chrome

Likes Peyton in some lingere 
Probably wasn't happy with Kane beating Harper
Feelin' the purple font atm


----------



## zrc

Likes Lucha Underground has a Christmas avi 
Has 19k+ posts


----------



## Mordecay

*- Put 2 things on the same line
- Trying to reach 20k before the year ends
- Fairly new to this thread*


----------



## CJ

*Every time he see Baeton he goes :harper
Switches between green & purple :hmm
From Peru (Y)
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants that the betting odds got it wrong in the Womens Title match tonight
- Rory McIlroy is one of their national heroes
- If he runs out of things to say about me he should check the Anything thread for clues*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Will definitely win the tag titles soon if Ellsworth has anything to say about it.

• Likes... rear ends. 

• Has somebody in his sig I've never heard of. (Scurll)


----------



## Mordecay

*- Trying to get girls like the ones in his sig at the dungeons
- On the Christmas spirit
- Apparently doesn't know Party Marty*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- His sigpic :sodone
- Probably loved the TLC match last night.
- Knows that Styles is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Enjoys female's bottoms. :meowth

• Probably upset that Becky lost.

• Liked the PPV.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of the nicest folks on the forum.
- Most certainly enjoys cat related things.
- Posts fairly frequently in the non wrestling sections.


----------



## Second Nature

-Awesome poster always gives quality posts :clap
-Most likely upset that Becky lost her title
-Definitely happy that Bray got his first title in WWE!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Happy Bliss won the title
- Too old to receive presents
- Wheelman for a newly turne heel


----------



## Mordecay

*- Waiting 10 days for the New Day celebration
- Hasn't change avi/sig in a while
- Since Ambrose isn't helping the troll this time he has to step up as his wheelman*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Best Peyton sig to date :homer

- We both rated Bucks/Cole v. Sydal/Ricochet/Ospreay at **** 1/2

- Probably enjoyed Harper getting to bask with both titles at TLC.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Feeling festive.

• Sad about Adam Cole losing the ROH title.

• Secretly wants to make :thelist.


----------



## Dolorian

- Won't be getting FFXV
- Tries to be balanced and level headed in matters of religion
- Probably got a map of the dungeon from the Spoony bard


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wants a Rolleigns tag match, like me 
- Is still a brief candle in the dark
- Has the same rep title as me*


----------



## Trublez

*Probably now wants Dean to annihilate Ellsworth lol.
Has Bray looking goofy in his sig. 
Locked in the Ambrose Asylum with Dean (you wish lol ).*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Carol (Seleme) of the Bells.

• A Christmas Carol (Seleme).

• Carol Seleme.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Older than I
- WF friend
- We're both single


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wouldn't mind a New Day heel turn if that helps them break the record
- Usually post in the early hours of the morning in my timezone
- Probably already bought the new Pokemon game*


----------



## nyelator

Likes Luke Harper
Loves Peyton Royce's ass
Wish's Luke Harper was tag champ instead of Randy


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Celebrated Bliss winning the strap.
- Probably prefers blondes judging by their list.
- Big Batista fan.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably asking where is Neville, just like I do
- Sad that Becky lose her title
- Wouldn't mind seeing Miz geeting a world title shot*


----------



## J-B

(Chief)
- All he wants for BeXmas is Becky in his stocking :lol

- Easily of of the most good consistent posters (Still!!)

- Now appreciates how good The Miz is these days :saul

(Mordecay)

- Has good taste in sig pics :homer

- ninja'd my ass bc my computer froze 

- Mark for green font


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 1 year old
- Ninja'd
- Short name


----------



## CJ

*Needs to get a move on if he's gonna make it to 600 posts before the end of the year :benson
WF's biggest New Day fan :Oooh
Loves stats*


----------



## Dolorian

- Hoping Mickie James takes that WWE contract
- Closing in to 12,000 posts
- Hopes Becky gets her title back


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- We agree that Charlotte has become a bad b*tch :homer

- Probably is hoping for a murder of the jobber who'll remain nameless, tonight.

- Had me out-predicted in Alexa winning the SD women's title :jericho2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is in the Christmas spirit
- Fellow Jerichoholic
- Almost 2 years old


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still a huge fan of The New Day.

- Can't wait until midnight next Monday when they break Demolition's tag title record.

- Realises his next 'record' is 600 posts before the end of the year.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Trying to reach 1k post before the end of the year
- Sad to see Becky losing the title
- For the things he likes he is either british, scotish, irish or a fan of their culture*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Peyton's ass a lot
- Not a Roman Reigns fan
- Has a quote in his sig that is quite weird :lol*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is already prepared for the born day of Young Dean ! (Y)

- Is also celebrating Ambrosemas this year.

- Had to love Ambrose dropping Ellsworth tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know it's already Dean's birthday where I am 
- Ace avatar and funny Dean in sig (Y) (I prefer his 2016 ugly sweater pics though lol)
- Has some very awesome all time faves*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Having a celebration today (even though Dean's birthday starts in 35 minutes here)
- One of the few Roman Reigns fans I like around here, because she doesn't force other people to like him
- Even she probably appreciates some Peyton's booty *


----------



## CJ

*Has a pic of Baeton's ass in his sig :rileyclap
Is competing with @Ambrose Girl for the right to use purple text in here :lol
Makes many fine posts in the WoW section :mckinney*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Leanna on the Christmas spirit sig :book
- Sad at seeing his other favorite redhead losing her title
- Either loves or laughs at my sig, not sure*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sticking with Paige through thick and thin
- Disapproves of his tag team partner
- Recently had a non-specific birthday


----------



## Vox Machina

• Finally surpassed 500 posts. :surprise:

• Doesn't seem to be a fan of Marth, so :thelist.

• Likes Falco though.


----------



## CJ

Just put MTG on the list :y2j
Coloured username :nice
Currently has some of my artwork in his sig :JLC3


----------



## Mordecay

*- Great poster on the WoW section
- Waiting for Emmalina debut this monday :mark::mark:
- Gif/smilies guru*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is into booty
- May be invisible
- May no longer be fond of me


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Seems to be a fan of the best cartoon on Adult Swim.
Rare gif avy from a non-Premium
Joined before me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Great f*cking sig there :tucky

- Will probably be disappointed in me that I don't know who she is.

- My first time ever seeing him on this site, so wassup pal :beckyhi


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Has a solid favorites list
Adam Cole :mark:
First time seeing him as well :beckyhi


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hypnotic sig and av :lol
- According to his profile, is a Rollins fan (Y)
- Is making a name for himself*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably eating some leftover cake from yesterday's celebration
- Back to Christmas Dean-o sig/avi combo
- Watched/will watch last episode of TD just to see Dean on the beach*


----------



## Second Nature

-Marks for the Aussie queens of NXT
-Happy that Harper is being counted as a Tag team champion
-Also probably happy that Paige's suspension ends tomorrow


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lives nowhere
- Their sig isn't centered
- Is getting a push


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Did him yesterday
Less posts than me
Edited his post


----------



## Mordecay

*- Bouncy sig/avi combo
- New to the thread so :hi
- Similar favourites than @MarkyWhipwreck*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wasn't pleased to see that Peyton's match at one of the Aussie NXT shows didn't get a good reaction 
- Loves his sig pic cos he hasn't changed it in a couple of days 
- Just got rep from me *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is have a very Ambrose Christmas.

Still believes in The Shield.

Probably liked by Seabs.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Maryse is the real MVP of the Ziggler/Miz feud
- Working on shorter shorts for Nikki
- Closing in on 32,000 posts


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest Tori Black fan :mckinney
Has good taste in favorite wrestlers :Cocky
Likes to perform wrestling moves on his food :woah
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Ninja'd me :sadpanda
- Added a gif to his Merry Dexmas sig :mckinney
- Liking a lot of Baeton pics in the WoW section :yay*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Even number of points
- Posted an hour ago
- Was somehow ninja'd


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a nice round number of posts.
- Will probably make it to 1k posts by 2020.
- Has been receiving a push for a long while now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Succeeded in their push
- Is now a rep whore
- Has too much confidence in me


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't have enough confidence in themselves.
- Prime suspect for ninjaing people as he's usually invisible.
- Might be planning a celebration party for midnight on Monday.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 10 minutes to the 2-hour mark of my previous post
- Doesn't have enough confidence in hi appearance
- Is on to me


----------



## Mordecay

*- Posting a lot here this morning
- Had a back and forth with Chief of the Lynch mob
- Over 95% of his posts are here*


----------



## CJ

Still supporting Paige aige
Currently living inside a plant :woah
Glad the long wait for the return of Emma is over :mark:


----------



## Trublez

*The most liked mod on here.
Gone back to his old iconic avy I once stole. :rileylel
Either forgot or doesn't use coloured font anymore.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Isn't posting here as much he used to
- Christmas Carol (Seleme) sig/avi
- Has to push a little harder to reach 30k points before the end of the year*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dat ass
- You got repped
- IN FUCKING GREEN!!!*


----------



## Chrome

Repped Mordecay
Not in the jolly spirit it seems
Will give people the gift of Hell though


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loved Stacy Keibler
- Stopped posting feet on his sig
-








- Just in case...*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Awesome username
-Joined over 10 years ago
-Over 9000 points


----------



## Chrome

Likes bouncy tits
And pink borders
Was the only Ryback mark here once upon a time


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- Stop me when you get the connection... Chrome, Casanova, Elvis, Dostoyevsky, Christian Slater. You guessed it, they enjoy a good foot.
- should know that one of the only times Freud was ever wrong was when he suggested feet = penis (the other time was when he championed cocaine as the cure to everything from impotence to a love bite). Siggy, you sir are in error. 
- probably takes comfort in the fact that Clooney wouldn't have done much with Keibler's feet. Wig wearers are generally self-obsessed. He wouldn't know what to do with those flippers.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably sad that Lita is gone from WWE
- Mid-card champ
- No sig*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Repped me back
- Probably enjoying half of the Christmas colors since the other half is red
- May disagree with me about Neville and Zayn but that's totally cool. I won't bite your cookies for that. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Brought up the idea of biting someone's cookies :surprise:
- Has had a few names on this here forum.
- Has never waivered from his love of metal, though.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Still supporting the Vaudevillains despite they have being jobbing since their call ups
- Had a back and forth with Make the Grade yesterday
- If he could he would accept the offer Legit Boss made in the Rants section*


----------



## Kenny

- is probably hating the fact Luke Harper is jobbing a lot right now
- has good taste in wrestlers (Y)
- has a thing for a green goddess


----------



## Mordecay

- Fan of the coolest manager in the world
- Probably should go to the NXT event today/tomorrow
- If he goes should cheer the hometown girls, despite being heels


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Peyton has a great ass.

Might be wondering where Neville is.

Probably doesn't like Alberto Del Rio.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Maryse is incredible.
- Will have loved Rusev's savagery from last week's RAW.
- Working day and night in the lab for those shorts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably very disappointed with Beckys run as Champion.

Knows Miz has been incredible over the last few months.

Still waiting for Emmalina to debut.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be happy that Nikki went over at TLC.
- Enjoys the heel Usos.
- Would enjoy the content of a Miz/AJ feud.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't cave towards the smarks about their Vanilla-midget fetishes.
- Nice gif on Nikki's butt
- Should know that I gained big time respect to Miz when he roasted Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Was Ninja'd.

A huge Metalhead.

And a cool guy.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably using the same website for sigs that Ambrose girl uses
- In the Rihanna mood lately
- Repped me with a Maryse gif that was his avi last week*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their 4th post on this page
- Finally has a new sig pic
- Online


----------



## Buttermaker

Still making the fucking grade
Really enjoys this thread i created
Probably holds the record for most posts in here


----------



## Andre

Shouldn't be trusted with money.

Likes to conform.

Not adverse to completing an :silverc


----------



## CJ

Supports Norwich
Makes black market smilies :hmm
Not a big fan of Kyle Lafferty :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an extremely high approval rating :mckinney
- Celebrating Xmas, Dexmas and Bexmas all at once.
- Has decked himself out with Decker gifs again :done


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently posted a pick
- Is almost in the Christmas spirit
- It's after six where they are


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wants Morty's Pokemon.

Lives in a New Day.

Posts a lot in this thread.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is inventing even shorter shorts for Nikki Bella which I fully support. :tucky

- Always an interesting opinion to read. Fun overall poster.

- Have a feeling he will be an Adam Cole fan upon joining the E


----------



## Dolorian

- Has been to the Ambrose Asylum
- Will be joining the conversation on the RAW thread soon
- Knows Jericho is a GOAT


----------



## Mordecay

*- Kepping sick art in the avi :mckinney
- Trying to reach 20k points before the end of the year
- Probably will be posting in the RAW thread in a a couple of hours*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- The last one to post before midnight
- Hasn't gone to bed yet


----------



## Dolorian

- Was one of those people in the New Day celebration on RAW
- Is probably wanting the New Day drop the titles now that they broke the record
- Possibly looking forward to a New Day heel turn as well


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got his coloured username, courtesy of yours truly 
- Is one of the sensible Roman Reigns fans
- I saw him say the Seth/Roman tag team thing was a bad idea in the Raw thread, but I know deep down he loved seeing Rolleigns tag :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Enjoyed the team of Reigns and Rollins
- While loving Smackdown even more
- Now, hated James Ellsworth for costing Dean Ambrose's victory at TLC, *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hi Simon!! :beckyhi
- Wants hell for Christmas
- Is completely right with his 3 things!*


----------



## Kenny

- Ambrosemas
- enjoyed Ambrose dirty deeds on ellsworth last week
- may not like the losses ambrose has had lately


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Back to boobs in his sig
- Has taken Sasha's spot as the boss
- Is a rep whore haha*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Happy to see Roman and Seth tag teaming last night
- Now wants to see Dean killing a jobber tonight
- Posting a lot in the RAW thread during the show*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their first post in this thread within sixteen hours
- Only their second post on this page
- The last one I named 3 things about


----------



## Mordecay

*- On the celebratory mood
- Ran out of things to say about the usual posters around here a while ago
- That's why is keeping track of time of posting and that stuff*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His current post count is 1234 
- Will always appreciate Peyton's ass
- Was likely happy to see Harper get a main event match on SDLive*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that I always love me some Rolleigns but that I just felt they could have done a better job with how they handled things last night
- Only watches SD for Ambrose
- Now knows that browsing the forums with her laptop is better while watching RAW than doing so with her iPad


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Changes his avatar frequently
- Gets praised a lot
- Loves Gothic chicks*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might still be alone on Kepler 186F.

Probably has a huge stash of Epic Metal there.

Is making an name for themselves.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants to see Rusev detroying Big Cass this Sunday
- Also wanted to see the video of what Rusev and Lana did in that hotel room
- Once he is done making the shorts for Nikki he might make a par for Baeton as well*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is building the Peyton empire
- Probably enjoyed Harper's role on that fatal four way last night
- Has very in depth knowledge about the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- Seems bigger than the old one
- Pushing 20,000 points


----------



## Dolorian

- Will probably get to 6,000 points before the year ends
- Probably the most active poster on this thread
- Is still celebrating with the New Day


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was a big miss on the forum during their hiatus.
- Nearly at 20k points.
- Deservedly in the HOF ballot.


----------



## Trublez

*Goes months and months without changing his sig.
Probably disliked Strowman more than anyone on here a bit ago but now has him in his sig.
If he lived in 'Murica he'd be too young to drink lol.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Bold letters
- Happy that the chinless troll wasn't on SD this week
- Would like to see a top rope Styles Clash applied to Ellsworth to end his misery*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hates the sound of no chin music
- Not a fan of chinsanity
- Doesn't appreciate a good chin pun


----------



## Mordecay

*- Apparently a fan of the jobber
- Making an effort to reach 6k points before the end of the year
- Probably has eaten some Booty-O's*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Peyton is :nice
- Would have loved Harper's performance in the 4 way on Smackdown.
- Reckons Paige will be fired soon.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't changed the core of their sig pic in a while
- Hasn't posted in the WWE UK championship thread yet
- Hasn't watched TNA in a short while


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is probably still delighted New Day broke Demolition's record.

- Still a wheelman for James Ellsworth.

- Probably hopes New Day can hold the tag straps forever.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 6 posts from 1000
- Second to post on this page
- Still a huge Becky fan


----------



## Mordecay

*- Still making the grade
- Competing with me as the biggest poster on this thread
- Every time he feels sad thinks: "Well, tomorrow IT'S A NEW DAY"*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fuck me, she's hot
- No wonder you're drooling all over her
- Likes NJPW, apparently.*


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't watch the indies to my knowledge
In the chatbox right now
Approves of @Blackbeard 's new sig


----------



## Mordecay

*Simon*

*- About to join the Baeton Club
- Maybe will pay a visit to the thread later http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1787145-peyton-royce-kc-cassidy-cassie-megathread-aussie-lotta-assets.html
- Changed sig/avi recently*

*Chrome*
*
- Ninja'd my ass :sadpanda
- Christmas Stacy :homer
- Cool mod :mckinney*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*-








-








- Yup, I'm becoming in the Payton fanclub!

To Chrome:

- Yup, I don't watch the Indies. I tried several times but they are so damn boring. Indie wrestling and indie wrestlers are so damn generic like some random WWE2k something generic. It's like once you see one that flips and kicks, you've seen them all and the difference would be, perhaps, the color of their trunks. It was so hard for me to pay attention. And don't get me started with NJPW, for now. My mini-rant on the Indie stuff.*


----------



## CJ

*Turning this thread into the WoW section :mckinney
On Team Terminator :WTF2
Looking forward to a metal Christmas :becky2 
*


----------



## Obfuscation

- has a vendetta against tables matches, now

- Giving Deso a run for his money on the smiley per post quota

- obligatory "the Decker pic in his sig would be even hotter w/o the heels" comment that he knows is 91% true.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Livin' the dream
- Almost double the posts than points, which is weird
- Over 10 years on the forum*


----------



## Oneiros

- Probably liked Neville's heel turn
- A great list of favorites
- Joined the same year that I did


----------



## Chrome

Has a nice sig made by CJ
From Portugal
Is on his 4th name


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Legendary CM Chrome! Long time 
In the X-Mas Spirit
Just received the wonderful Gift of Iggy*


----------



## CJ

*Back after a hiatus :thumbsup
Probably went on vacation with Virgil :reneelel
WF's biggest FF fan
*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has returned to the same avatar I first seen him use way back when
Also in the Xmas Spirit
Forever Dat Boy CJ*


----------



## Chrome

Has made a comeback
Still calls me CM Chrome
Probably has insomnia


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has an awesome christmas avi/sig setup.
- Will forever rep the Bulls.
- Is lucky that he missed Roadblock.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I do have that sometimes
Basketball fan
Feet fan

My first Ninja since I came back.
King of Swing
Cool festive sig*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Came back, but it's the first time I've seen him so :hi
- Another CJ guy
- Has insomnia*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Superb taste in wrestlers, especially being a fellow mark for Rainmaker, Harper, and Royce 
May want to see Okada in WWE
Knows we need to see how Nakamura is used on MR first though*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made a triumphant return
- Only to get ninja'd
- Welcome back


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Owns Sun, Moon, or both
Spends time with Chince McMahon
Is very proud of New Day's record*


----------



## Mordecay

*- On a roll
- Over 11 years as a member
- Repped me :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently met Ignis
- Was provide pics From Simon
- Was ninja' by Chrome


----------



## Oneiros

- The only non premium user I know with a gif avatar (seriously, how the hell?)
- New Day's title reign almost matched his post number
- Will soon complete his 4 year WF anniversary


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably is an extraordinary gentleman
- From Portugal
- Must have loved seeing Cesaro winning the tag titles*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Second to post on the new page
- Hasn't changed their sig pic for awhile
- Online


----------



## CJ

Probably hates Cesaro & Sheamus
Made it to 500 early :thumbsup
Really loves stats


----------



## Dolorian

- Looking forward to SD tonight to see what they do next with Becky
- Closing in on 12,000 posts
- Posts some good picts on the celeb thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Active in the WWE section
- As evident by their post count
- As well as their point count


----------



## The Bliss Blower

Likes Smash Bros
Joined January 2013
Has a Rick and Morty sig


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Wants Seth to win another world championship.

- Is probably heavily awaiting the contuation of the Seth/HHH feud.

- Doesn't seem to be a fan of Balor which I don't blame you if so.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is one of the few sane Ambrose fans on WF (Y) (I'm now convinced most Ambrose fans are nutty as hell...)
- Has a few different Christmas related avs/sig sets so far
- Mourns title reigns when they end*


----------



## Dolorian

- Doesn't understands why some fans are so pessimistic about their favs
- Is enjoying how things are going with the Shield guys now
- Wishes everyone has a Merry Ambrosemas!


----------



## Mordecay

*- One of the coolest posters on the RAW/SD sections
- Avi arts are almost as beautiful as my sig pic
- Surpassed 20k points :yay*


----------



## CJ

*Teaming with Ellsworth
Supports Man U
Is apparently competing with Rated R Maryse for WF's biggest Maryse fan :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably will add La Lynchadora to his favorites
- All he wants for Christmas is Leanna
- It's considered a God by many in the smilies/gif section*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has probably enjoyed what they have done with Harper on the last two SmackDown episodes
- Spreading the Peyton love inside the Venus Fly Trap
- Should probably stop teaming with the jobber


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of my fellow gamers
Long time poster in this thread
Gets Back 2 The Future references made to him*


----------



## CJ

*Celebrating Blissmas :beckywhat
WF's biggest Evie fan :thumbsup
Named after this guy







*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Naming wrestler's biggest fans on the forum
- Fan of using smilies
- Probably because he made them*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new sig pic
- Still in Paige's corner
- We share some favorites


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes cartoons and Anime
- Doesn't involve a lot in the main forums
- Fan of Morty*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Been here for 10 years, props :clap

- Very much into metal

- Fellow Dean Ambrose fan


----------



## Aizen

*Would love to do the things Adam Cole does in the ring.

*Or watch Jericho, Ambrose & Cole in a triple threat match.

*Good poster from what I've seen when I check the wrestling sections once in a while. (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- Uses *'s instead of -'s
- Been awhile


----------



## Mordecay

*- Amazing posts/points ratio
- Hunting demons
- Apparently likes :benson*




*- Ninja'd me
- The one answering my posts 90% of the time
- Probably sad at sunday's Roadblock results*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Hasn't edited their post
- Their 5th post on this page


----------



## Mordecay

*- Fan of Morty
- Ninja'd me :sadpanda
. Hasn't change avi in a while*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last pone to post last night
- Previous post was finally edited
- Their 3rd thing has a . instead of a -


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows there should be a Pokemon based on the Legendary James Ellsworth if Trump got one so should our boy Chince
Might be a fan of the GOD OF THE CRUISERWEIGHTS HOHO LUN (Where is he?)
Also might like Xavier Woods as CW Champ
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I saw their thread
- Now knows I don't know who that is
- Which is why I haven't posted in their thread
- Apologizes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Pokemon fan.

- The great ganondorf is in his avi.

- Claims to be shy, still seems cool regardless (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

*- Had Tanahashi-Okada very high on his MOTY list, just as me
- Wants a fire bj from Charlotte, even if that gives him STDs :lol
- All around cool guy*


----------



## IntellectualSavior

- Is a fan of the Div-- sorry, the Women's Division (especially in NXT).

- Seems to be a fan of Japanese Wrestling, and that's awesome.

- Probably remembers Mordecai. Could also just be his name.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Sandow mark :bjpenn

- Has not given out a single like on this site.

- Never seen him/her here so what's up pal


----------



## TD Stinger

1.	Adam Cole fan

2.	REALLY big Adam Cole fan

3.	Dean Ambrose fan (which I can appreiciate)


----------



## Dolorian

- First time I've seen him post on this thread
- Good poster that always tries to be fair and balanced no matter the topic
- Been on the forum for over 4 years


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*TD Stinger*

- Solid poster (Y)

- Fellow Ambrose fan









- Fellow Becky fan









*Dolorian*

- Part of my Raw discussion squad :lol :thecause

- Great poster, very rational. Definitely a favorite here :becky

- Ninja'd me :goldberg2


----------



## Mordecay

*- On a roll
- Knows almost everything about ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!!!!!
- Naito/Omega was his favorte match in 2016*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- I'll convince him to support Adam Cole (BAYBAY)

- Had a solid top 10 MOTY list :clap

- Would take a million fire bj's from Peyton :lol


----------



## Oneiros

- Fellow Shibata fan (my favorite wrestler)
- Also enjoys a lot other cool wrestlers like Ambrose, Jericho, Orton, Naito and Bex
- Probably looking forward to WK11


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- JACKIE BOY !!!! :mark::mark:

- Shibata is your favorite wrestler and for that you earned a rep. :clap:clap:clap

- Has probably been ready since last year for Shibata to be in the main event scene.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Got repped with an awesome gif
- Marks for the extraordinary gentleman
- Probably is not gonna take much convincing to make him join the Baeton fanclub







*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Will probably agree to my deal that if he supports Adam Cole I will join the Baeton Fanclub.

- Knows that's ^ a hard bargain to pass up.

- Blessed my reps with that gif.


----------



## Mordecay

*- He has a deal BAYBAY!!!!
- Running out of time if he wants to reach 5k posts before the end of the year
- Celebrated his 2nd year in the forum this month :yay*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has plenty of time himself to reach 7,000 points
- Looking forward to the Luke Harper push
- Should stop teaming with the jobber


----------



## adamclark52

- is possibly a fan of Back to the Future or an obscure Finnish doom metal band (or just likes infamous early-1980's sports cars)
- has an attractive drawing as his or her avatar
- is one of the few posters here WITHOUT a signature


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Jericho fan
- Closing in on 700 posts
- Been here for over a year

P.S. The username is from the doom band, not Back to the future


----------



## Mordecay

*- Still no sig pic
- Reps me constantly :mckinney
- Apparently likes the FIFA games and the UpUpDownDown tournament*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might be trying to convert everyone to the Baeton fan club.

Would love to unwrap Peyton for Christmas.

Knows AJ Styles is a great World Champion.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Great taste in women.

- Once he invents shorter shorts for Nikki, it's gonna set the wrestling world on fire.

- Is a fellow Orton fan :yes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Enjoys a wide variety of wrestlers.

Will see Nikki's new scientifically developed shorts when she debuts them against Carmella.

Has made a name for themselves.*


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't want you to stop the music
Might be the John Cena of WF
Made the HOF ballot


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Always loves a very leggy Christmas.

Is officially a Rep Whore.

Knows Rihanna is life.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is also a Ouellet University graduate
- Getting close to 7,000 posts
- Is looking forward to Maryse giving a French Kiss to Renee on SD next week


----------



## Mordecay

*- Got repped
- Even if I posted an hour later, ninja'd me
- One of the cool Roman Reigns fans*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posted this at 2am my time
- Would like to see more of Peyton wearing bikinis
- Is likely happy to see Neville getting a bigger role now (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Wants Ambrose to get back at The Miz for talking to Renee like that
- Is looking forward to SD this week
- Should know that the Ambrose Asylum is inside Ambrose's head


----------



## Mordecay

*- New gorgeous avi
- Username is from the Doom band, not the Back to the Future movies
- May know that "A brief candle in the dark" is the name of British evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins's autobiography*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably approves of every selfie Peyton has ever taken.

Is a fan of another Aussie; Emma as well.

Loved it when Dean won the WWE Title.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Making a last effort to reach 7k posts before the end of the year
- His sig changed from Lita and Maryse to Nikki and Eva Marie :homer
- Rihanna on the Christmas spirit avi :mckinney*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Roman Reigns would be a very good heel.

Probably agrees Sasha needs a PR advisor.

Is keeping this thread ticking over.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Offering extra gifs as a christmas present :mckinney
- Closing in on 7k posts
- Still celebrating a Mer-rih Christmas.


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed seeing Becky do some new moves as La Luchadora 
- Had a great BeXmas himself
- One of the cool folks here


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has yet another lovely new avi.
- Knows RAW's main event scene is appallingly bad right now.
- Always makes logical and level headed posts.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Spruced it up for the holidays with Xmas sig.

- A fellow drifter fan !!!!









- One of the coolest and most polite posters on this forum :clap


----------



## Dolorian

- Will join the RAW thread party later tonight
- Closing in on 16,000 points
- One of the cool folks around here


----------



## cgs480

- Favorite videogame is Tetris
- Favorite chocolates are Almond Joy and Mounds
- Likes long walks on the beach


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Dolorian*

- Raw discussion squad ! (Y)

- Switched up the avi

- We'll probably have some laughs at the sh*t raw feeds us tonight.

*cgs480*

- Ninja'd me

- 2016er

- Seems to be posting a little more often now.


----------



## Dolorian

- Ninja'd me
- Would probably like Adam Cole to join WWE
- Will also laugh on the RAW thread at whatever happens tonight


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Reps me every so often
- Hope, he isn't one of the people blaming me for George Michael's death (boy, was that awkward)
- Changes his avatar a lot.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Fan of the Shield
- Likes a fair share of videogames
- Has feet all over his visitor messages*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Peyton looking cute in his sig
- Probably liked Sami getting the better of Braun on Raw
- Hasn't changed his av in ages*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still believes in the Shield
- Merry Christmas, Ambrose Girl
- May Santa bring Dean Ambrose inside one of the sockings... it could happen... only if you have wished upon a star.

Seriously, I'm starting to sound like the corporate slogan from Disney. *


----------



## Kratosx23

Is a Braun Strowman fan. 

Probably wants Roman Reigns to win the Universal title at Royal Rumble to set up Braun Strowman winning the Royal Rumble, even though Braun would get booed to hell and the title match for WrestleMania would have to be changed because it became another Daniel Bryan level debacle.

Location: The First Ever Kepler 186F Inhabitant


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Kevin Owens fan
- Has interesting inputs when it comes to wrestling
- Used to be called Pyro 9 centuries ago.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- In the Braun bandwagon
- Probably wants to see him win the Royal Rumble match
- And then destroy Reigns at Mania*


----------



## CJ

*Still waiting on Emmalina
Thinks Okada's dropkicks are the best








Has become a regular in here :JLC3*


----------



## Dolorian

- Sends amazing reps
- Closing in on 12,000 posts
- Hoping Becky wins her title back tonight


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- Newish avy
- Merry belated Christmas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have been disappointed that New Day didn't regain their belts on RAW.
- Wished me a belated merry christmas 
- Edging towards 6k points.


----------



## Trublez

*Happy that New Day didn't regain their belts on RAW.
Likely can't wait for Joe to debut on the main roster in the next few weeks.
Hopefully had an enjoyable Christmas.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Posting here after a while
- Probably happy that the jobber experiment is over
- New Taeler sig/avi combo :homer*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is quite frequently the person I write 3 things about 
- Likely hopes that Paige sorts her shit out and comes back to her senses
- Should join us in Premium Membership land *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would probably love it if Ambrose wrestled shirtless.

One of the few who enjoys the Super Shield on Raw.

Not enjoying Dean v Miz though.*


----------



## Chrome

Has definitely preferred Smackdown to Raw lately
All Rihanna in his avy/sig atm
Hopes the Miz somehow wins the Rumble


----------



## cgs480

1. Is a Mod.
2. Bulls fan (go Cavs!)
3. Probably is gonna make me a premium member, no charge.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likely could upload a picture of boobs in his sig if he wanted?
- Really appreciates the boobs of one Ms Nikki Bella
- Has been a member for a bit, but only now is posting more*


----------



## Malakai

Has an Ambrose standee
Probably gets shit for it
But it's ok cause she's a chick


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Lives in a land of bigots.

Balor fan.

Is stuck in a tag team with Ellsworth.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably wants to see them do a bit more with Nikki on SD
- Is hyped about the Miz/Maryse & Ambrose/Renee feud
- Knows that Triple H not showing up is hurting things on RAW


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Still enjoys the Shield duo on Raw.

Didn't enjoy Corbins dominance over Styles and Ziggles.

Knows Bliss was off her game in her last match.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No longer has Maryse/The Bellas in their avy/sig
- Had a user approval rating thread about them
- Has an even number of posts and points


----------



## CJ

*Still keeping stats
Still making the grade (Y)
Still a fan of this thread :thumbsup
*


----------



## Trublez

*Has his old iconic avy.
Should know I had to adblock that Becky and Ellsworth pic he posted on my wall a few weeks ago.
Closing in on 100,000 points.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Currently repping Taler Hendrix :sodone
- Will probably never remove the Skyy John quote from his sig.
- Labelled James Ellsworth a deformed slug :lmao


----------



## CJ

*Knows it's actually a remake :benson
Knows Redheads do it better
Adblocks messages from his BFF 

Chief

Ninja'd me :no:
Still in the Christmas spirit
One of the best posters on WF :mckinney*


----------



## cgs480

1. Is married.
2. Has 3 children with 5 different partners.
3. Virgin.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has been a member for nearly 9 months
- 5th post in this thread.
- Has the infamous Nikki pic as his avi.


----------



## cgs480

1. Is a Nikki Bella fan when nobody is looking.
2. Digs fiery redheads.
3. Tic Tac Toe champion.


----------



## Dolorian

- Peaked ad a gamer back in 2009
- Call of Duty Fan
- Closing in on 200 posts


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably loved SD yesterday
- Knows the book from which the brief candle in the dark came from
- Reps me constantly*


----------



## cgs480

1. Stalking me
2. Gonna throw me a party at 200 posts.
3. Noob tuber :wink2:

NINJA'd

1. Gonna rep me constantly
2. Would love to take a nap in Luke Harper's beard
3. The Cole he's referring to in his sig is Michael, not Adam.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie finishing their first year hear
- Though not at their 1st anniversary yet
- Ninja'd


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably loves it when Xavier makes video gaming references :xavier
- Will never give up on New Day.
- Is an extremely chill dude :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow fan of Jack Gallagher
- May be watching The UK tournament
- Wasn't ninja'd,..yet


----------



## cgs480

1. Makes Magikarp look strong.
2. Prefers his toast Butterfree.
3. Chooses Bulbasaur as his starter.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Was ninja'd by me earlier
- Likes Nikki's boobs (who doesn't?)
- Wishes he was HHH in his avi*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has Peyton looking especially cute in his sig at the minute.
- Probably disappointed that Harper is no longer a tag champion 
- Will be loving Neville's current heel run, though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is loving Miz's work as of late.

Is a rep whore.

Might be sad that Bexmas is over for another year.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Likes pink letters
- It's done trying to justify Sasha's behaviour on social media
- Will try to get 5 PHDs from the fearless university because he never wants to leave*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- That "Cole" looks great as f*ck in his sig.

- Is probably joyed that I'm looking forward to see what his next sigpic of Baeton will be.

- Thinks that "Royce" in my sig looks good as f*ck.


----------



## cgs480

1. Forgot to put "Nikki Bella's teets" in his sig after Royce.
2. Drop kicking babies is one of his favorite hobbies.
3. President of the Michael Cole fan club.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows that everyone should love Nikki's breasts.

Is one of the few 2016 members.

Should totally get a sig gif of Nikki feeling herself up.*


----------



## Dolorian

- His avatars/sigs trigger the feminists
- Probably hopes there is a mixed gender tag match between Miz/Maryse and Ambrose/Renee
- Is happy to see Nikki winning that best Woman wrestler poll


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is on the same HOF Ballot as me.

Knows @CJ is a great man and deserved his awards.

Loved seeing Ambrose become WWE Champion.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Fan of the gifs/sigs/smilies God @CJ
- All he wanted for Christmas was to complete the shorter shorts for Nikki
- Tired of seeing her doing nothing in SD the last few weeks*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows that Styles and Miz are the two best "superstars" of 2016.

Not exactly holding his breath on a Paige return.

Enjoyed heelish Cena.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is loving Rusev constantly crushing Enzo
- Would like The Miz to get a run with the main title
- Rocking that pink font


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Still doesn't have a signature.

Has a cool avatar though.

Approaching 6k posts.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fond of pink
- Made me out to be a liar
- Border NSFW avy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Falco fan.

- Seems to be a New Day fan.

- Has to have played SSB.


----------



## Dolorian

- Just made his 5,000 post
- Would probably want Adam Cole on SD if he decided to sign up with WWE
- Has been on the site for 2 years now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Would probably be a Cole fan upon coming to the E









- We're both big fans of the improvements Charlotte has made not only as a wrestler but in the looks department as well :homer

- A very rational Roman Reigns fan, which is good to see here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always makes well worded and well thought out posts.
- Has great taste in talent.
- Has achieved bang on 5k posts.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- One of the most respectable people here.

- Appreciates a lot of good talent & doesn't downright sh*t on any wrestler.

- Had to be pumped to see AA get the tag straps this past Tuesday.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Was blessed on his reps
- The Royce in his list looks cool af
- Exactly 5k posts*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Changes his signature pic of Peyton quite often.

Would give her the WWE Title if he could.

Still stuck inside that Fly Trap.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One of the most logical people here in WF
- There are many things we agree on.
- Loves women in shorts... dem legs, WOOF!!!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Used to change his location quite often, but is now happy on Kepler.
- Left me a nice metal christmas picture 
- BRAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Dolorian

- Changed the color of his user name
- Also added a user title color that is straight fiya
- Is celebrating SD beating RAW on the ratings


----------



## Mordecay

*- A regular here
- Also a regular in the RAW/SD sections
- Knows Bayley bears are heat magnets :lol*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has probably became a fan of small dogs as a result of his sigpic.
- Will be praying to see Styles and Nakamura face off again at some point.
- Keeps the Peyton thread ticking along :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might want to be Irish like Becky.

Eagerly awaiting Samoa Joe's call up.

Might dig a Miz and AJ Styles team.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should instead be inventing invisible shorts for Nikki
- Fellow lifetime premium member
- Will revolt if the Miz doesn't gets a run with the WWE title next year


----------



## Mordecay

*- Apparently wants Nikki in see trough attires
- Decent poster :mckinney
- Average almost 13 post per day, probably more than half are between the RAW/SD threads and here*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves that green.

Would prefer the invisible shorts on Peyton.

Is making a name for themselves.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Owens panders too much and is not an very effective heel
- Wants to see Rusev pushed in 2017
- Has 71 friends


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has made the HOF ballot
- Fan of all the Shield dudes.
- Has made 63 threads during his time on WF.


----------



## CJ

*Has taken full advantage of his shop access :rileyclap
Will hopefully have a Bexcellent New Year's :becky2
Never gets involved in any WWE section drama :thumbsup
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Will not make it to 12,000 posts by the end of the year 
- Well deserved win at the Forum Awards this year
- Had the highest mod approval rating


----------



## CJ

*Has a massive pic of Leanna Decker on his visitor wall :lol
Thinks Balor's gonna win the Rumble
Will probably perform a disarmher on one of his meals at some point :beckylol*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wished me merry christmas with awesome reps :yay
- Straight fiya font :becky
- Posting a lot of Chelsea Green pics in the WoW thread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might want a little dog of their own.

Gets awesome reps.

Would love to see Luke Harper get a big push.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Graduated from Fearless University with a 4.0 GPA

- Switching it up a bit with some Leanna Decker :bjpenn

- Thinks Ambrose had the most organic rise to the main event out of the shield boys


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- ADAM COLE, BAY BAY.
- One of the seemingly rare fans of the Drifter. :clap
- Celebrating his 2 year WF anniversary this month.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has Royce at the end of the people he likes like Marky, so he is good in my book
- Thought that in my previous sig pic Peyton looked especially cute
- Would :mark: for a Miz/AJ feud for the WWE title in 2017*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Harper fan
- Enjoys NJPW more than WWE
- Loves planet Earth for a lot of green around it.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Brauuuuuuuuuuuun fan :clap

- Enjoys Life is Strange :yes

- Fellow Ambrose fan :ambrose5


----------



## Mordecay

*- One of his new year resolutions is seeing Cole in WWE in 2017
- Never thought he wanted to be the chinless troll until he saw him in an romantic angle with Carmella
- Thinks Charlotte is the most improoved... and not just for wrestling skills*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- He has two new years resolutions.

- The 1st is to witness Baeton win the NXT Women's championship.

- The 2nd is to convert everyone on this forum into Baeton supporters.


----------



## Dolorian

- Part of the 5,000 posts club
- Member of the Weekly RAW Discussion Squad
- Would probably love Styles, Balor and Cole forming the Club on WWE


----------



## The Bliss Blower

- has a female for an wf icon
- excellent rep
- been here longer than me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Likes to shitpost.

Big Rollins fan.

One of the newer posters here on WF.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should check out the Fifa 17 videos with Rusev I posted in the UpUpDownDown thread
- Probably played Rise of The Tomb Raider
- Is rocking some good Leanna Decker goodness on his sig


----------



## Mordecay

*- Another Leanna Decker fan
- Probably CJ pics/gifs convince him to that
- So know is gonna get convinced to join the Baeton fan club*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Rusev deserves to be pushed.

Doesn't approve of the Wyatts being misused.

Would not settle for Peyton just being his mistress.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still repping all red everything.
- Knows Miz deserves another main event shot.
- Is hopefully enjoying their new year :becky2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Will always be straight Fiya.

Recognizes the Miz's greatness.

Impressed by Raw and SD's big men; Strowman and Corbin.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants to see Nikki winning the SD Womens title at Mania
- Wishes he was John Cena for one day
- Apparently goes to the same threads that I go*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Changed his sig to some double Aussie goodness.

Knows that Peyton looks amazing in that photo.

Would mark out if Peyton shows up on SDL this week to challenge Alexa.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Would rather see a Maryse gif instead of a comment about him
-








- Is hoping Rusev squashes Enzo tomorrow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big fan of all three Shield guys.

Deserves a Humanitarian Of The Year Award for that Maryse gif.

Has received more likes than they've given out.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Loves that Maryse gif
- We share the same opinions in Kill, Marry, Fuck with Allie, Laurel and Jade
- Posted glorious gifs on that thread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has great taste in women.

Likes them Australian.

Varied taste in wrestling favourites.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has great taste in women as well
- Thank you for referring me as having a great musical taste
- Can't wait to see another Nikki Bella rise to the top again*


----------



## cgs480

1. Enjoyed Braun Strowman's run as a Rosebud.
2. Screams "BRAAAAAAAUUUUNNN!" every morning to motivate himself.
3. Enjoys gardening in his free time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Prefers the word teets over tits or titties.

- Becoming more frequent in this thread.

- Prefers "480" over a "450" splash.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Expecting that both Shibata and Naito retain their titles at WK11
- Also expecting that Adam Cole and Kenny become champions there BAYBAY!!!!
- Probably would've have liked being in Billie and Baeton's new year party after seeing my sig pic*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Now that he supports Cole, he's probably hoping for a clean sweep for Bullet Club at WK !

- Probably is dissapointed that Ishii isn't featured in a prominent singles match.

- Is absolutely right that I would've loved to be between Billie & Baeton.


----------



## Mordecay

*- WF's biggest Adam Cole fan
- Ambrose is his favorite Shield member
- Another regular in the RAW/SD threads*


----------



## CJ

*Has added Billie to his sig
Part of WF's Emma crew (Y)
One of WF's biggest Luke Harper marks :harper*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has Leanna rocking a western theme :clap
- Slowly approaching 12k posts.
- Had some Celebrations earlier today :bjpenn


----------



## Dolorian

- Is still rocking the christmas colors even tho it is over now
- Is looking forward to see who the new Luchadora is on SD
- Probably has some great resolutions set for this year


----------



## Mordecay

*- Hoping for a decent RAW tonight
- Made a decent post trying to explain if Reigns is over or not
- And knows that, while he is over, he is not the draw that he should be given his push*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post in here yesterday
- Their 6th post on this page
- Has another new sig pic


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably didn't like New Day losing the titles
- But is excited that they are entering the Rumble
- Still trying to catch them all


----------



## Mordecay

*- We disagree about Roman Reigns
- Not in the "SD is better than RAW" bandwagon
- Despite all doesn't get involved in the drama, which is cool :mckinney*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 91 mins. after I did
- Had their post like
- And most likely repped to


----------



## Mordecay

*- Back here after a short break
- Hates that the New Day is feuding with Titus
- Knows how sad I am that my sig won't appear*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post in here last night
- Most likely posting on mobile
- Hasn't figure out how to get their sig to appear


----------



## Punkhead

Likes old school video games.

Probably waiting for season 3 of Rick and Morty.

Mostly posts in this thread.


----------



## CJ

*Has a UDA approved avatar :lol
Massive Hayley Williams fan :hayley3
Doesn't seem to post much in the WWE section :hmm
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Happy belated new year
- Has a new sig to go with it
- Is at work right now


----------



## CJ

*Has recently been visited by two staff members :Oooh
Jack Gallagher fan :thumbsup
Probably has this thread bookmarked :mckinney*


----------



## Dolorian

- Started the year strong with 87,000 points
- Just sent a really sexy rep
- Enjoyed Becky fighting two luchadoras


----------



## Mordecay

*- Surpassed 6k posts
- Probably Liked SD yesterday
- Will get repped as soon as I can rep again :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got their sigs working
- Has a new sig pic to celebrate
- Wouldn't mind tag team Carmella with Ellsworth


----------



## cgs480

1. Is a gym teacher.
2. Loves a cappella.
3. Enjoys a nice suplex.


----------



## Mordecay

*- No sig
- Newbie
- Learning to break kayfabe*


----------



## cgs480

Mordecay said:


> *- No sig
> - Newbie
> - Learning to break kayfabe*


1. Frequent user of this thread.
2. Knows I'm a newb.
3. Fellow Luke Harper fan.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Seems to be in this thread the most.

- Will celebrate a year on here in April

- Nikki Bella's teets will probably be a part of that celebration.


----------



## Dolorian

- New Adam Cole avatar
- Attacks the RAW/SD threads every week
- Doesn't cares about who is or is not on that DVD cover


----------



## Mordecay

*- Happy seeing that Cole is the first 3 time ROH World Champion
- Still haven't seen the best matches of WK11
- Also liked that Ambrose was booked as strong as Roman for once and win the IC title*

*Dolorian

- Ninja'd me :goldberg2
- Fan of the Shield
- Repped me earlier today*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should follow the buzzards to avoid being ninja'd
- Probably disappointed that Payton is not on the main roster yet
- Waiting for Harper's push


----------



## Mordecay

*- Would probably like a Harper push as well
- Like to see winning the IC title
- Not a big fan of constant superman booking*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably loved Wrestle Kingdom.
- Will have marked at the main event of SD.
- Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wants to know who The Luchadora is
- Wants to be Becky's tag partner if it is the case
- Still wants to be the title belt in his avi*


----------



## CJ

*May have been to Machu Picchu
Has another awesome pic of Baeton in his sig :mckinney
One of the most active people in here :thumbsup
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably running out of space for his forum awards :lol
- Enjoying flying high in the Championship.
- Waiting for Becky to get her title back :becky2


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Finally has a new sig
- Still in the holiday spirit
- Fellow passenger on the Strowman hype train


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Didn't like New Day losing their tag-team titles
- Loves cartoons
- Never liked Pokemon Go*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Merry belated Christmas
- Happy belated New Year
- Welcome aboard the Strowman hype train


----------



## Mordecay

*- Wishing belated best wishes
- Probably since wasn't here during holydays
- Despite being a regular on the thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would appreciate that I did watch Okada/Omega match since I don't watch NJPW that much.
- However, would not appreciate that I dislike both Zayn and Neville
- Peyton Royce is still hot*


----------



## Aizen

* Fan of







BRAAAUUUUUNNNNN


* Would love to see Braun & Reigns annihilate Zayn/Neville in the ring one day. 


* Find Peyton Royce hot too. :yas


----------



## Mordecay

*- Likes progressive rock
- Lateralus is probably his favorite song
- Find Peyton hot too*


----------



## Dolorian

- Started 2017 strong in the Peyton thread
- Is waiting for her to be called up to the main roster
- Probably would like her to go to SD


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I think we might have possibly finally run out of Shield related topics to talk about 
- Hit 6k posts and will likely pass me up soon
- Is always a brief candle in the dark*


----------



## krtgolfing

Favorite wrestler is Dean Ambrose!
Going to Mania is Dallas with the top package.. Jealous
Needs to meet "The Man" for the Shield Trifecta


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes golfing
- From Sacramento
- I just green you for the sake of it... do you mind?*


----------



## Mordecay

*- BRAUUUUUUUN!!!!!
- Probably would not appreciate that, while his GOAT is awesome, his current favorite isn't
- Wants to see Braun getting revenge next week on RAW*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is glad Ambrose won the IC title
- Probably watched Okada vs Omega multiple times already
- Still trying to find a way out of the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Mordecay

*- Knows that I watched Omega/Okada multiple times
- Should know that, while I like Peyton, I don't think she is main roster ready yet
- Doesn't want to end up in the list of Jericho (or maybe wants to)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Well be watching Okada/Omega until kingdom come
- Wishes there would be video players up in heaven so he could watch the match for eternity
- Maybe Satan would be kind enough to allow him to watch the match only on Saturdays*


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Braun would obliterate Satan
- Is probably listening to some metal now
- Sent a music video in a rep that I need to check out.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is frequently the person I write 3 things about
- Agrees with me that the idea of this 'super Shield' thing is stupid as hell
- Made the HOF ballot before I did lol*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Always :mark: when Roman and Seth get together
- Probably one of the few people that wouldn't mind seeing Roman as double champion
- Wants to be Renee Young for 1 day*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might have an endless supply of Peyton pics for his sig
- Will probably never get tired of KO v KO
- Thinks that Sasha v Charlotte in the FCA match was the best women's match of 2016.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Hopes that now that the Miz lost the IC title goes for the WWE title
- Probably wants the Revival on SD Live
- Also waiting for Emmalina's debut*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his text color :hmm
Last person I named 3 things about :JLC3
Updated his sig :nice*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the best country in the entire universe. :beckyhi

- Thinks Tayto's Prawn Cocktail crisps makes a GOAT crisp sandwich. I agree. :yay

- Closing in on 12,000 posts.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is all about Becky Becky Becky Becky Becky Lynch <3
- Interested in being a general arse
- Fellow Rollins fan


----------



## CJ

*Fellow Rollinite :rollins
Will one day shock the world & this thread & finally have a sig :thumbsup
Keeps everyone updated on UpUpDownDown tournaments (Y)
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- CJ! CJ! CJ! CJ!
- Haven't seen you in awhile. How have you been? Are you eating right?
- Rollins fan*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- We have similar faves
- He dislikes some of my faves
- Liked seeing DB get eliminated in his final RR


----------



## Mordecay

*- Haven't change sig/avi in a while
- Has similar favorites than Simon's
- Although never mention them besides the New Day*


----------



## Dolorian

- Retired Harper and now has a new Peyton avatar
- Is gunning for 8,000 points
- Is enjoying Cesaro/Sheamus


----------



## Mordecay

*- Admires Goldberg strength back in his WCW days
- Can't wait for UUDD FIFA 17 finals later today
- Knows that Rusev calling himself "Roman Reigns" for the tournament is one of the most hilarious things in the channel hsitory.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- WOOF!!!
- Likes THE UNDERTAKER!!! Good man!
- Still trapped inside a Venus flytrap... can't blame him!*


----------



## Chrome

His avy makes me a :sadpanda
:becky fan
Left a nice gift on my wall yesterday


----------



## Dolorian

- Team Feet
- Is located in the Universal Championship
- Just been 4 years since he joined this forum


----------



## Mordecay

*- Keeping the FIFA 17 thread alive
- Probably lol'd really hard at the finals video
- After that will think Rusev is awesome, if didn't thought that already*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*-








-








- He probably followed her career since the beginning*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably keeping those pics for... reasons
- Should know that I haven't follow her since the beggining, but I've looked some of her pre-WWE matches online
- Apparenly hates most indie darlings*


----------



## CJ

*Ditched Harper & replaced him with Baeton :thumbsup
Regular in the WoW thread :yay
The last video on his visitor wall now works :becky2
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- One of the WF's best posters
- Has smilies for days
- Probably has almost as many pics of Baeton as I do, because of the awesome reps he usually sends*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- No more Harper, strictly Baeton.

- I feel like he added someone else to whom he supports. Okada or Omega maybe ? :hmm:

- Will probably rep me with some Baeton soon which I will return with some Cole probably some sort of Superkick.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Knows his reps will be blessed as soon as I can send reps again
- Noticed that I added someone to my favorite list :mckinney. It was actually Rusev after his hilarious participation in the UUDD FIFA 17 tournament. Omega and Okada have been since the beggining
- Not on the 5* hype train for the Okada/Omega match :hmm*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Just to let you know, I'm getting tired of seeing these kind of wrestlers everywhere and now, it's flooding the WWE. With the exception of few, they look and wrestle the same. Everyone of them flips and everyone of them kicks. I wish wrestling of today is like the wrestling of the 90's and 2000's when it was so damn exciting to watch without have 34823890 Indie guys all over the place. "OH LOOK!!!! JAMES SOMETHING DID 73987974897 SPLASH ON ROH, HE SHOULD BE SIGNED TO THE WWE... PLACED AND WINS THE RUMBLE AND THEN MAIN EVENTS WRESTLEMANIA, RIGHT NOW? OR I'M GOING TO HAVE FIT AND BLOW MYSELF!!!!" I find myself more appreciative to the wrestlers that WWE farm from day one than the Indie guys that come in and think WWE is theirs because they wrestled all over the place and should become WWE Champions because of it. (Sorry for my little rant)
- Awaiting Peyton Royce vs. Asuka at some point.
- Would love to see Rusev more in the main event.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Dropped a quick rant then left
- Had to blow off some steam
- Is sick of all these indy midgets in his WWE


----------



## FascistAmerica

Likes Super Smash Bros.
has 519 posts
has excellent behavior based on his rep


----------



## Mordecay

*- Complete newbie :hi
- Has been on the forum for 5 days
- Hope doesn't live up to his nickname*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't noticed the faves I've mentioned
- Last one to post last night
- Next one to post today, or not


----------



## Mordecay

*- Was right
- Partially because I posted the day after
- Just because my awesome new sig*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was quick to get that new pic
- I expected them to have it when I came here
- Posted over 12 hours after I did


----------



## cgs480

1. Gets out of the shower to pee.
2. Sits down to pee.
3. Loves peas.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably loved Nikki's new shorts
- Wants a suggestive pic as his sig
- Was talking about pee/peas*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- :homer
- Bikini and feet :banderas
- Is becoming very popular*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still faithful to this thread
- Still faithful to The Undertaker
- Still faithful to the Feet World Order


----------



## Mordecay

*- Still faithful to the New Day
- Still faithful to his avi/sig combo
- Still faithful to this thread*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Apparently lives inside a Venus Fly Trap :lol
- Probably marked over the ending of Backlash :mark:
- Must have enjoyed a certain cruiserweight's heel turn last month


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is now a premium member (Y)
- But still hasn't changed sig or av :lol
- Is in the same city as Ziggles says he's from*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed to a Seth avi
- Still believes in the Shield
- Has had that sig for a while*


----------



## CJ

*Marked the fuck out when he first saw that Baeton bikini pic
Keeping the Baeton thread alive :thumbsup
Still a Harper fan :harper
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Closing in to 12k posts
- Last person to post in the Baeton thread :yay
- His computer died during NXT Takeover Toronto :sadpanda*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Someone on here who I'm very cool with on here despite me not adding him as a friend yet :lol

- Baeton in a bikini :tucky

- Had to :mark: at Baeton on NXT this week.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just over 2 years old
- Location: Unknown
- Has a very long sig


----------



## CJ

*Edited his post :hmm
Joined the forum 4 years ago :thumbsup
Loves Pokemon almost as much as he loves this thread*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Love the thumbs up smilie :thumbsup
- Not as much as he loves Leanna
- Probably also likes the girl in that smilie even if I don't know who she is*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From beautiful Norn Iron. :yay

- Might end up watching the United Kingdom tournament on WWE Network tonight.

- Has been on WF for nearly five and a half years.

*Needs an edit:*

- Probably loves the Kay/Royce duo - def. loves Peyton.

- From inside a venus fly trap, poor fella.

- Has just over one and a half thousand posts.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a fabulous sig.
- Will be 4 years old in 2 months.
- Will be keeping a close eye on the cage match on SD next week.


----------



## CJ

*Has a CJ sig :nice
Top quality poster :mckinney
Hoping Bex finally gets her precious back next Tuesday :fingerscrossed*



Mordecay said:


> *Probably also likes the girl in that smilie even if I don't know who she is*


*Frankie Sandford/Bridge :frankiehi*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Repped me with some delicious donuts... if you know what I mean. *wink! wink!*
- Has great taste with women, apparently.
- Will make me visit Dunkin Donuts more often... but we have Tim Hortons instead here in Canada.*


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Strowman wins the Rumble
Hates the Cruiserweight division
Gonna be here 11 years this May


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably likes my sig because... well feet
- Bullls fan ¿?
- 5 years in the forum :yay*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I love your signature
- You love your own signature
- I wonder if you like metal*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Braun Strowman for some reason lol
- His current fave is Roman though so (Y)
- Probably dislikes watching SDLive cos D-Bry is the GM*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I don't mind SDL but I'm finding Daniel Bryan extremely unlikable and that started way back in 2015 and he has been proving me right.
- Still a fan of the Shield
- Excited for Royal Rumble... I sure am since UNDERTAKER, sorry, will be there.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Ninja'd me
- Would probably like the latest Ulcerate Album
- Is probably looking forward to the Rumble


----------



## Mordecay

*- Got ninja'd
- Still no sig
- Recently was in the Raw poor attendance thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got Ninja'd :mj2:
- Might be looking for Wrestle Kingdom 12 that Meltzer rates the main event ******* stars.
- People should mention Adam Cole because whoever mentions Cole, I think of this fucker:







*


----------



## cgs480

1. Huge Simon Dean mark.
2. Hearing Michael Cole talk brings him to the edge.
3. Would love to braid the Undertaker's hair.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has space for suggestive pictures :lol
- Is a quarter of the way to 1k posts.
- Is friends with SHIV.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is still using Christmas colors on his username and title
- Is getting the Lynch Mob ready for a steel cage battle this Tuesday
- Hasn't updated his avatar in a while


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably watched the UK tournament
- Waiting for RAW tomorrow to comment on the thread
- Still doesn't want to use a sig pic :hmm*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still wondering why Dolorian doesn't use a sign :hmm
- Not a fan of Reigns
- Perhaps, he enjoy the UK Championship Tournament*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Switched from Braun to the Taker.

- Dean Ambrose is on his current favorites :clap :ambrose5 :clap

- Thinks RVD is sh*t :hmm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Adam Cole mark BAYBAY

Nice user handle

Seems like a decent brah


----------



## Dolorian

- Margot Robbie fan
- First time I'v seen them on this thread
- Has mad ninja skills


----------



## SMetalWorld

Rainmaka!:

*- Another fellow that has Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Hell in a Cell as his favorite match ever... I salute you, sir!
- Likes NJPW
- Loves Harley Quinn from Suicide Squad.*

Dolorian

*- Ninja'd my ass with an iron fist!!!
- Not willing to have a signature
- The day he does is the day of the Apocalypse. BEWARE PEOPLE!!*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Ninja'd me

- Thinks Ziggler is sh*t too ? :hmm

- Has a new found respect for Orton :bjpenn


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Guess we Ninja'd one another, eh?
- Randy Orton fan
- AJ Styles fan too*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

_*Simon's Gift of Hell:*_
I thought I was a massive Taker fan

Thinks Ziggler is shit so he's cool in my book

Hates the Cruiserweights aka the collection of "who's that?" of wrestlers. Good brah


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- I mean, yeah! The Cruisershit division doesn't feel like "wrestling". If I wanna watch bunch of unknowns jumping around, I'd go watch Cirque Du Soleil or something.
- Samoa Joe fan... nice
- Doesn't have original WWE guys in his current favorites! I wonder who are his all-time... I know he's an Undertaker fan... good man!*


----------



## Trublez

*Metal fan.
Another person that used to hate Neville but doesn't anymore.
Wants to RIP in hell...I think lol.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Trublez:*

Have no clue what that name means

Taeler Hendrix all over his sig/avy 

Presumably a Hendrix mark


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made that interesting topic about Boys and Girls in wrestling
- Voted that I wasn't so great in my User Approval topic hahaha
- Likes completely different wrestlers to me, but it's cool (Y)*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Looks like Dean Ambrose have been sneaking up on you recently
- That proves he's a lunatic fringe afterall.
- Has a revolving signature and in one of them, Roman Reigns looks like Jesus Christ in it.*


----------



## Trublez

*Actually does still hate Neville (I didn't see the part where it said shitlist lol).
Added some women to his favourites finally.
Probably laughed watching Punk embarrass himself in his UFC debut.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- To let you know, I haven't watched CM Punk's fight live... was busy with something else, yet, Punk just proved that he's the biggest loser of the decade.
- Old-school rap fan
- Agrees with me that today's rap is steaming pile of trash.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Part of the Feet World Order
- That's why he loves my sig
- Probably wants Taker to win the Royal Rumble and main events Mania against Roman :hmm*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Mordecay*:
Supports Okada and everybody in their sig aside from Paige

Peyton Royce stan

Did I mention they support Okada?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Might have to convince him to put Adam Cole in his sig like I did my friend @Mordecay :lol

- One of the rare non premiums to have a GIF as their avi 

- We just had a good laugh in the Stephanie comeuppance thread :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably sad that Dunne lost in the UK tournament finals
- Will be rooting for the green goddess at Takeover San Antonio








- Got a friend request not too long ago*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Knows I'm extremely disappointed that Dunne lose :no:

- Will probably have a special sig pic for Takeover

- Will probably be very happy with me because I checked Baeton's instagram today :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably likes Baeton even more after watching her IG
- Should check the thread she has in this forum for more pics
- Making the Cole dance (minus the end) in his avi every time he sees Charlotte on tv*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their third post on this page
- Possibly Australian
- Has a very nice sig pic


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Make_The_Grade:
Cool Mario 64 avatar
Apparent likes Rick and Morty
The two above things makes them cool in my book


----------



## DELETE

from looking at his username he is a okada mark
Njpw fan
his signature is overwhelming


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently started posting in here
- Non premium member
- Sig isn't centered


----------



## nyelator

Is a fellow Bliss Mark
We are friends after a rocky start 
Thinks Mandy Rose is hot (can't blame him)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Newbie
- No sig pic


----------



## DELETE

likes mario
Doesnt post often
his location doesnt make sense


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- Their location doesn't exist
- A fan of TNA


----------



## DELETE

thinks im a fan of TNA which is is wrong
Non premium member
likes pokemon?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is not a fan of TNA
- Is a fan of Bliss
- As well as AJ Styles


----------



## The Bliss Blower

Has dancing Mario as avatar

Rick and Morty Fan

has 530 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New face in this thread
- Doesn't have a high opinion of himself
- Has 125 posts


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed his avi to a Mario gif
- Then changed again to Bender
- Likes my sig*


----------



## DELETE

name reminds me of regular show
his sig is annoying
his avi is also annoying


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started this page
- Their third post on it
- Finds Peyton Royce annoying


----------



## CJ

*Went & changed his avi :WTF2
Probably WF's biggest New Day fan :kofi :xavier :bige
Trying his best not to offend anyone in the Mickie thread







*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CJ:
Ivelisse fan so he's automatically cool in my book
Mod so he's DA LAW round these parks
Increased my rep (slightly) :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has an ! in their username
- Sig pic isn't centered
- Is into people I've never heard of


----------



## Mordecay

*- Edited his last post
- Usually post first here every day
- Finally saw him post in a thread that isn't this*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Australian, possibly
- Saw my post
- Has a new sig pic


----------



## Mordecay

*- Still thinks I'm australian
- Should know that you don't need to be aussie to appreciate aussie beauty
- Posted in an unusual time for him*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Will be called Australian by me again someday
- Has already made a name for themselves
- Isn't here right now


----------



## Mordecay

*- In a back and forth with me
- Will confuse my nationality again
- Posts a lot here*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dat navel piercing
- Dat body
- No wonder you have all your drools all over your screen*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likely doesn't like my current av cos of it's one of the CW division who he doesn't like :lol
- Could be jealous of me cos I'll see Taker in person again at Mania
- Always writes funny things for his 3 things (Y)*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed her avi from Dar to Seth again
- Loves Noam's thick sccotish accent
- Must love that sig since she haven't chnaged in a while*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He seems that he couldn't get out of that damned fly trap
- Meh! It was probably intentional.
- Oh no!!! Nickelcrap? Really... do you like them? Ugh!
- Anywho, that's your taste, I guess*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be thrilled to see Undertaker in the Rumble.
- Hates the cruiserweight division
- Has good taste in women's wrestlers :sasha3 :becky2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Had the Christmas hats removed from his sig

- Fully expect him to add a "Cole" to his sig upon Cole signing with WWE :lol









- Overall great poster on this site (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

*- Created the Carmella thread in the WoW section
- Probably as big as a fan of her as I am of Baeton
- Should add Okada to his favorite list after the 6* match lol*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is very correct that I'm as big a fan of Mella as he is of Baeton.

- Probably doesn't know that Okada use to be in my favorites :lol

- Since Cole is in his sig now he should definitely consider joining the ROH thread for there next PPV where he defends against Chris Daniels :hmm:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck:
Closet Dalton Castle mark

Tacos (Yoshi-Hashi) fanboy

Needs to unstan Dean Ambrose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- We both became friends off of our fandom for Cole









- Dislikes Ambrose though ? :hmm

- Is probably as pumped as I am for Cole's upcoming title defenses


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Thinks I hate Ambrose when I don't (Or do I :hmm

Can agree Adam Cole is GAWD BAYBAY

Also likes Hangman Page


----------



## Mordecay

*- Making a name in the WoW section :mckinney
- Has Royce among his favorites :yay
- Loves the DC women*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mordecay:
Peyton Royce's number 1 stalk....Fan

Young Bucks supporter









Stuck in a Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has a pretty solid list of favorites
- Posting a few old school pics in the WoW thread
- Can't wait for the Justice League Movie*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Said in his last 3 things about me that I haven't changed my sig in awhile. I wonder what sig he's seeing cos I have my rotating sig back and it has over 100 gifs in it, so it's constantly different 
- His av has gotten significantly prettier since he changed to Peyton
- Joined WF only a month before me*


----------



## Chrome

Got a high approval rating
Went back to the rotating sigs
Is on Team Rollins atm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Jimmy G Buckets.

- He knows what the g stands for.

- Really cool mod (Y)


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest Adam Cole fan
Secretly wishes he was Ellsworth








Marked hard when Zigs attacked Lawler*


----------



## Mordecay

*- No more Leanna in his sig :hmm
- Ivelisse fan
- Apparently his pull out game isn't strong :lmao*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be looking forward to seeing Baeton challenge for the NXT women's title.
- Partakes in superkick parties.
- Will also be backing Neville at the Rumble.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been awhile
- Doesn't respond to my posts
- Has become a huge Miz fan


----------



## CJ

*No longer has an animated avi :tripsscust
Probably agrees with Xavier about Kofi being a credible WHC :kofi
Starting to post more outside this thread :clap*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Has gifs for days
- Reached 12k posts :yay
- Will support Baeton next saturday because she is redhead (kinda) and he loves redheads*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would make Peyton wear a bikini every day if he could

Probably enjoying heel Neville.

All about the green.


*


----------



## A - ROB

Loves Maryse

Is probably a fan of Edge

Doesn't mind posting in pink


----------



## Mordecay

*- Bayley fan
- New here :hi
- Doesn't post much*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post in here
- Posted over 24 hours ago
- Pretty vocal in other sections


----------



## Mordecay

*- Keeping the thread alive
- Probably wants 1 of the members of The New Day to win the Rumble
- Most likely checked my posts in other sectionsp*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The other one that posts in her
- Posted 11 hrs after I
- Was active in the Raw Discussion Thread


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably will be the one responding at this
- Probably it will be in a few hours
- Not here right now*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hasn't seen him for awhile
- "Is he a fan of Michael Cole?" :s
- Wonder if he's going to be a full-time member,*


----------



## CJ

*Looking forward to the Rumble (Y)
Still has a shit list :rileyclap
Would love to go into space*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Excited about Mickie's return.
- Avi has apparently vanished :surprise
- Has had to mod a few threads recently :lol


----------



## Dolorian

- Can't wait for Becky to get back at Mickie James
- Is a rep whore
- Not a fan of how the Vaudevillains have been handled so far


----------



## Mordecay

*- Posting here after a short break
- Created the thread mentioning the possible matches for Mania according to the WON
- Probably mad that Ambrose won't be a big part of it according to that report*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Always has an... aesthetically pleasing... sig.
- Probably hoping that AJ and Shane don't have a match at Mania fpalm 
- Knows Nickelback are good :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been awhile
- Hasn't posted in here
- May be exited for the Rumble


----------



## Mordecay

*- Had a typo
- Celebrated 4 years in the forum 3 weeks ago
- Hasn't changed sig in a while*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Typo-Nazi, I guess
- Would he support more wrestlers?
- Do you like metal, by any chance?*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Simon's Gift Of Hell
Undertaker is his all-time favorite so YAY
Currently likes No Man Gains and BRAAAAAAAUN so BOO
Has one of the greatest Mania moments ever in his signature so YAY


----------



## SMetalWorld

- I don't think he's a fan of my shitlist 
- Drools over Lynch 
- Better check Alpha soon


----------



## Mordecay

*- Does Metallica counts as Metal? If they do they are the only metal band I like
- Probably hates Hornswoggle
- He believes in the Shield*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Metallica is the most borderline metal... you could say their first 4 or should I say the first 2 as metal albums and don't consider someone a metalhead if they only listen to Metallica. Sorry to disappoint you, I don't like Metallica. 



 this is much better for beginners
- Enjoyed perhaps Orton vs Harper
- Seems to enjoy Smackdown over Raw*


----------



## MOX

Used his first thing about the previous poster to unnecessarily talk even more about Metallica while claiming to not be their biggest and/or saddest fan ever.

Doesn't understand that being Metallica's biggest and/or saddest fan ever is actually quite an achievement.

Wishes Jim Hetfield was his dad.


----------



## CJ

*From the same country as Becky Lynch :becky2
WF's biggest Rachel Weisz fan
Used to have a Christina Hendricks/Bruce Willis sig :beckylol*


----------



## Dolorian

- Went back to the Mickie James avi
- Probably had seen the Decker pict I posted in the celeb thread
- Can't wait for Becky to lass kick Mickie


----------



## CJ

*Apparently posting pics of my Waifu :WTF2 
Has good taste in favorite wrestlers :rollins
Obviously still has sigs turned off, so he isn't aware I'm in full Mickie mode atm :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Loving that Mickie is back
- Probably agrees that she looks as good, if not better, this time around
- Sent me some Gigi Hadid rep :mckinney*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Her panties are so tiny... getting closer
- Maybe, he didn't give a crap about my previous rambling
- He posts a lot in this thread.*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Should know that I read his rant and heard the clip he recommended, but even a show called That Metal Show, which I liked a lot, couldn't make a metal fan
- Probably won't watch Takeover
- Happy that some of his favorites are favored to win the Rumble match*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know, that I'd like to watch Takeover but I would be walking
- The different shades of Peyton
- Shouldn't take me that seriously 
- Teaming with James Ellsworth... can't imagine that'd work out for him. *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys the sight of Hornswoggle getting canned.
- Will be backing Roman tomorrow night.
- Probably disappointed that Sami made it in the Rumble.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Birthday boy :hb
- Probably watching Takeover
- Sad that the Revival are not in the card*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is likely disappointed Peyton didn't win tonight
- But is likely happy with her performance in the match (Y)
- Has a nice new collage in his sig*


----------



## Kenny

- might know i'm watching the tennis
- back to PURPLE hair
- TEAM ROLLINS


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably stinging from yesterday's cup game.
- That avi and sig :sodone
- Has some awesome favourites.


----------



## Mordecay

*- While he thought that the Fatal 4 way was the worst match on the card still thought it was ok
- Probably sad that Nakamura lost
- Still celebrating his birthday :becky*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows that Peyton was looking fine on Saturday :done
- Probably got extremely excited when that Widow's Peak was hit.
- Celebrating the king of the cruiserweights finally getting his crown.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I wonder what their thoughts are on the RR match
- Really enjoyed the Styles/Cena match
- Looks like they shaved some names of their mark list


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed sigpic
- Probably sad that New Day weren't on RAW
- Posting in the Celebrity thread*


----------



## CJ

*Is a huge fan of Baeton & her assets :rileyclap
Loves the color green :thumbsup
May or may not be looking forward to Harper vs Orton*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves Peytons ass.

Approaching 2000 posts.

Still stuck in that fly trap.

*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Got ninja'd
- Probably loves Peyton's ass too
- Also probably didn't like how they used Rusev and Miz at the Rumble*


----------



## DELETE

for some reason he finds peyton royce attractive
Wanted peyton to win the f4w match
NJPW mark


----------



## Mordecay

*- Doesn't find Peyton attractive















- Apparently does find Bliss attractive
- Probably mad that AJ lost the title*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig pic
- Their 3rd post on this page
- Confusing me with someone else


----------



## FasihFranck

I have no idea about the poster above


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Tried his best.
- Joined the forum this month.
- Has made 35 posts so far.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Went easy on the noob
- Went away for a while
- Closing in 0n 7000 posts


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might watch Cartoon Network fairly frequently.
- Also a fan of Futurama.
- Has moved away from Nintendo things for his graphics :surprise:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Has a whopper sigpic
-CHIEF OF THE LYNCH MOB :becky
-Has a solid list of favorites with No Man Gains in sight!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig pic
- Which isn't centered
- Copy & Pasted the Chief's username


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Rainmaka!: 

- Has a superb list of favourites.
- Was probably utterly disgusted when #30 entered in the Rumble.
- Knows Conker's BFD was an amazing game.

MTG:

- Ninja'd me 
- Some of the above points still probably apply to him.
- Will never get tired of this thread.


----------



## Oakesy

- Wants to see a DIY/American Alpha match one day
- Loves the thought of Cena/Orton headlining Mania XD
- Is my long term EWR booking buddy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow Jeri-KO fan
- Apart of the Lynch Mob
- Turning 5 years old this year


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I
D
K


----------



## Mordecay

*- Took out Baeton from his favorite list :renee3:sasha2:beckywhat
- Knows nothing about Make The Grade
- Keeping Margot Robbie as avi*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post in here
- Non-premium
- Next one to post in here


----------



## FasihFranck

Ranting on other posters on this thread
Seems like a New Day fan
Wheelman for James Ellsworth


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Thinks I'm ranting, why?
- Made me a liar
- Newbie without a sig, welcome


----------



## CJ

*Making changes
Chauffeurs Ellsworth around
Would have a hard time choosing between this thread & The New Day :Oooh*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Jessica Alba in Sin City homerhomer
- King of Reps
- Cool dude :benson1*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently posted
- Wasn't the next one
- Still might be the last one


----------



## Mordecay

*- Really doesn't have many things to say
- Probably really shy
- Steven Universe fan*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Lost his f*cking mind when Baeton came out in that outfit at Takeover.

- :mark:ed his f*cking brains out when she hit the Widow's peak

- Was still disapointed when she lost even though he knew she wouldn't win


----------



## Mox Girl

*- We had the same Dean Ambrose gif in our sigs for a bit before :lol
- Like me, wants Dean to have a good Mania match and not some shit multiman thing
- Might be jealous to know I'm meeting Chris Jericho at Mania Axxess *


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Knows me well, cause I'm very jealous that she's meeting the JERIGOAT :cry (I've only seen him live once)

- Probably like me is bummed about Seth's injury and potentially missing WM.

- We were both annoyed by the commentary ruining the awesome Ambrose/AJ match on SD.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably become a legit Baeton fan after Takeover (both for her performance and her outfit)
- Knows that AJ and Ambrose can't have a bad match together
- Wants to meet JeriGOAT*


----------



## CJ

*Chose not to display his sig last time he posted here :hmm
Likes Legends Of Tomorrow :WTF2
Supports Man U :bjpenn
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Misses the Baeton sigpic
- Usual suspect in the Becky thread :becky
- Probably waiting for Red Dead Redemption 2*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was the next one
- Was the last one
- Before midnight that is


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Posted at 3:39PM UK time.
- Celebrated 4 years on the forum last month.
- Will have been disappointed that TND weren't on RAW.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Hasn't changed avi in a long time
- Probably sad that Rollins got injured again
- Hates the potential matches that Miz and AJ could have at Mania*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- May have enjoyed Harper's fully fledged turn on SD.
- Would like to see Paige back again one day.
- Knows Roman's W/L record is obscene.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not pleased with the Mania card so far
- Is hoping Becky is in a good match at Mania
- Should be at 37k points soon


----------



## Mordecay

*- Recognize that there are some Reigns fans here that give them bad reputation
- Is one of the few "good" Roman fans
- Probably thinks that this Mania card is even worse than last year's*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably wishes Peyton didn't have to share her Breakout trophy with Billie haha
- Might feel like me and want Dean to get a better Mania match than what's on the card
- Is likely happy Neville won the CW title*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Got repped
- Hopes that when she meets Seth he is fully recovered and has a match at Mania
- Mad that Ambrose isn't having a marquee match at Mania*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Left me some sweet rep.
- Patiently awaiting Nakamura's main roster debut :lenny2
- Great overall poster


----------



## Mordecay

*- Loved the rep I sent him :yay
- Smackdown fan
- Hasn't updated his favorites list in a while*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started this page
- Their 7th post on it
- Keeps calling me out on my ish


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still a huge fan of The New Day, even after they dropped the straps. :bige

- Will probably reach 600 posts by the end of this calendar year. :lol

- Has been on WF for just over four years. :thumbsup


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Approaching their 4 year anniversary
- Past 1000 posts
- Is a rep whore


----------



## CJ

*King of this thread
Massive Steven Universe fan
Well on his way to 600 posts :nice*


----------



## Mordecay

*- "I'm the king of the thread" like Neville would say :grin2::grin2:
- As you are the king of the Smilies/gifs section
- Apparently likes Scarlett Bordeaux :nice*


----------



## Aizen

*Was once negged for criticizing AJ.










*Speaking of Kings he reigns the Peyton thread. 


*Would fight Tye in a Last Man Standing match.


----------



## Dolorian

- First time I've seen him post on this thread
- Fellow Tool fan
- Celeb's thread regular


----------



## Chrome

Always has interesting avys
:reigns2 mark
Likes candles in the dark


----------



## SonnenChael

Mr Wrestlingforums Chicago Bull Number One Announcer
Over 20000 posts
got less points than Abdul-Jabbar


----------



## CJ

*Has an inspirational message from Zombo on his visitor wall :kappa
BFF's with Blackbeard
Back after a hiatus :thumbsup*


----------



## Dr. Middy

My favorite Mod
Understands my love for Becky Lynch :becky2
Has a great Jessica Alba sig


----------



## cgs480

1. Loves fire crotches.
2. Is a real doctor.
3. Died his hair orange.


----------



## Mordecay

*- Still rocking the Nikki avi
- Still no sig, maybe should ask Eva MaRIHyse for one
- Fellow non premium member*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- An even 1890 posts
- Closing in on an even 10000 points
- Already has a full rep bar


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably didn't liked it seeing the New Day with the Jobbing Stars
- Poor guy still making the grade
- Posted 9hrs ago*


----------



## Chrome

Watching Raw right now
Is happy Peyton won an award
Green seems to be his favorite color atm


----------



## Mordecay

*- About to reach 40k points
- Gonna get repped with some feet rep later
- Added me to his friends list :yay*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Was very happy to see Peyton win that NXT Award.

Probably interested to see what Harper does solo.

Joined not long after me.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not happy with how the Miz has been handled as of late
- Probably will enjoy the mixed tag match between Cena/Nikki and Miz/Maryse if they do it
- Should probably start inventing even shorter shorts for Maryse


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Agreeing with me in plenty of things
- Still a cool guy
- Might enjoy this: 




This is a Rock'n'Roll band from Vancouver and saw them opening for Lordi and they were outstanding.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gave themselves a makeover
- Really dislikes Hornswoggle
- Thinks music is the best invention by mankind


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Switched to Steven Universe 

- Must watch Cartoon Network ?

- Avi perfectly describes him since he's shy.


----------



## Mordecay

**








*








*Probably wants to be a wheelman for Ellsworth too, just to be close to Carmella*


----------



## Aizen

*Almost ninja'd me, almost. :side:

*May or may not post on some "planet" forum. :side:

*May or may not feel some hate for Tye. :side:


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed his sig (and then he changed back again)
- Probably a Real Madrid fan
- Apparently have seen me in another forum, I guess the sig/avi made him make that guess*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Knows my choice of WWE Women too well :lol 

- We both thought Okada was OP in the Minoru match

-


----------



## Aizen

*Would love to see a triple threat match with Ambrose, Cole and Brian Kendrick with Austin as referee.

*Still using that Cole smiley I made some time ago as a part of his sig. :high5

*Cool poster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

posts amazing women in the Celeb Thread.

sender of top notch rep.

awesome avi.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a while
- Very cool poster
- Was the subject of a few rants


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed avi
- Probably will surpass 600 posts this year
- One of his New Year resolutions was to post more outside this thread :lol:*


----------



## CJ

*Still hasn't managed to escape the venus fly trap :no:
Always keeps me updated with the latest Emma pics :thumbsup
Probably South America's biggest Peyton Royce fan (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has awesome new avi
- Hoping Rollins makes it for Mania
- Gunning for 90,000 points


----------



## CJ

*Halfway to 90,000 points :becky2
Always keeps his avi on point :nice
Lives & breathes Metal :becky
*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Leanna dancing homer:homer
- Hoping for Emmalina's debut this time around
- Pushing for 90k points before Mania*


----------



## CJ

*Wishes Baeton was his tag partner instead of Ellsworth
Hoping those Peyton smilies get added :fingerscrossed
Nearly turned this into the WoW thread yesterday :rileyclap*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Another makeover
- Very into orange
- Has been doing an excellent job moderating


Spoiler



Please don't ban me.


----------



## SonnenChael

Made the grade
has more points than I have
is scared of the all red cj


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 2 years old
- German
- Has no sig


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably feel a bit identified with his avi
- Fan of cartoons
- Posted well over 24hrs ago*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Probably will be switching a new Baeton sign soon.

- We have good laughs in the Raw thread from time to time.

- Will tag me every time Charlotte's titties bounce :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*- Changed back his sig from Suzuki to Cole :hmm
- Will be tagged every time Charlotte's boobs appear :grin2:
- Probably wants Shibata to kick the living hell out of young Will later today*


----------



## Kenny

- tag teaming with james ellsowrth
- is a cool poster
- likes the colour green


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Klipp, klopp, klipp, klo---boooooobieth!
- From Australi---booooobies!!!
- Booooooobies!!*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Loves boobies
- Usually posts 4 things instead of 3
- Trying to convince everyone to hear metal*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Payton to be the one to beat Asuka
- Loves that a lot of planet Earth colored in green
- I wonder if he likes Green Day because of the name
- Besides, "American Idiot" is one annoying album.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't have a gif for an avy
- Has "then" in his sig, instead of "the"
- Doesn't care enough to change it


----------



## Mordecay

*- Correcting gramatical errors
- Was one of the few non prem to have a gif for avi
- That was before Steven Universe took its place*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Swictched his sig like I called :jericho2

- Curios to see his ratings on Osaka :hmm

- I'll force him to join me in rooting for Cole against Chris Daniels at the 15th anniversary :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Knows a lot of smilies by heart
- Sig is full of content
- Has been posting more


----------



## NoyK

*• One of this thread's originals
• Cartoon fan?
• I miss that spyro avatar *


----------



## The Bliss Blower

-Dislikes Roman Reigns like I do
-Lifetime Premium Member
-over 6,000 posts


----------



## Mordecay

** No sigpic :hmm
* First time here? Not sure
* Wants to see Bliss walking to Mania as champ*


----------



## NoyK

*• I think that is herself on her avatar
• Might imagine herself to be a fy
• If #1 is correct, you look ridiculously similar to an old work collegue of mine *


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Fellow Orton, Ambrose & Ziggler fan :clap

- Enjoys sweet potatoes.

- Doesn't know who Peyton Royce is :lol


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know I will watch the Osaka Show in a bit
* Probably wants to see Dean-o getting the upset win at the Chamber
* Knows that, since he supported Baeton at Takeover San Antonio, I will support Cole agains Daniels in the 15th annyversary show*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see AJ and Nakamura square of at a Wrestlemania
- Fan of 1/3 of the Shield
- Likes NXT more than WWE*


----------



## CJ

*Still alone on Kelper :sadpanda
Lists Bex among his favorites :becky2
Loves doughnuts :thumbsup
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Repped me with awesome Baeton gifs homer:homer
* Also sent a gif of a hot headless girl :lol
* It's torn on who he wants to win in the Mickie/Becky match*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm torn between Bex & Mickie :nah :beckyhi :becky :becky2
Likes hot headless girls :hmm
Regular in WoW :JLC3*


----------



## Mordecay

** Is probably happy with the result of EC's opening match :becky
* Will never leave the straight fiya font :becky2
* Probably loved Becky's attire from Elimination Chamber*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have enjoyed Harper's efforts last night.
- Patiently waiting for Peyton to get some gold.
- Not particularly impressed by Naomi v Bliss.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Third to ost on this page
- Happy Belated Birthday
- May have enjoyed The EC


----------



## Mordecay

** Edited his last post
* Posts between 12pm and 7pm my time
* Probably hates what New Day has been doing since losing the titles*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Regular here
- Making a name for himself
- Tennis player*


----------



## CJ

*Changed his name again :hutz
Rightly has RVD on his shitlist
Recently made a thread about New Day :Oooh
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Glad that Becky beat Mickie
- Has sent some great rep gifs lately
- Waiting for the new Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't like Sigs
- Has a newish avy
- Made their post, and then left


----------



## Mordecay

*- Was negged by mistake once
- Is very shy
- Probably playing pokemon in between breaks of visiting this thread :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Marked out for Harper's surprise appearance at the start of the triple threat match :woo
- Hit 2k posts recently
- Fan of King Neville*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Will go to Mania this year :mckinney
- Where finally she will meet :rollins
- Was mad at Corbin for destroying Dean at SD :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would rather go to Wrestle Kingdom than Wrestlemania
- Watches NXT more than the main roster
- Can't wait for more new guys coming to NXT*


----------



## CJ

*Wants Roman to add a submission to his move set
From Kelper via Van City
Takes acting classes :hmm
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is at work right now
- Posted exactly 1hr after Simon
- God/Goddess


----------



## CJ

*May need a new watch :hmm
Kinda shy so probably has a copy of that book in his avi
Should enter that KOTR comp so he can finally get rid of the underscores :yay
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Called out my mistake
- Doesn't seem to have heard of the show in my sig/avy
- Has a very good memory


----------



## CJ

*Wrong about number 2
50 posts away from 600 :thumbsup
Loved the festival of friendship :y2j wens2*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- The Steve Austin (GOAT) of this forum :austin

- Always holds me down when I need a sig or avi edited :thumbsup

- Probably was just as heartbroken as i was when Jericho said "How come my name's on this list" :cry


----------



## Mordecay

** Wouldn't mind being used by Carmella
* Also would like to hear :jbl calling an eventual Ellsworth CW title win
* Probably agrees with me that the Festival of Friendship was one best segments WWE has produced in the last few years*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post
- We agree on the FoF
- Fellow supporter of Headliner


----------



## DELETE

Regular show>steven universe
Location doesnt makes sense
I suspect he is in his teens.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fan of Matt Hardy
- Less than a year old
- AA


----------



## DELETE

does not realize im not a fan of matt hardy
wtf is AA
watches CN


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Finn Balor fan.
- Ellsworth's wheelman
- Posted at bang on 7pm.


----------



## CJ

*Might be trying to steal MTG's time keeping gimmick :hmm
Still one of my favorite posters :thumbsup
Will hopefully be watching his team play in League One next season (Y)
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- Taking a lunch break
- WF friend


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably was on watch to respond to anyone posting here
- Posted over 24 hrs ago
- Thought the Festival of Friendship was awesome*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted over 12 hours ago
- May have also enjoyed the FoF
- The only one to post here yesterday


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably realizing this will be a back and forth
- Since we both kinda took over the thread
- Stiil carrying Ellsworth around (and probably Carmella too)*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Changed font color :hmm:

- Not a biased fan, knows Baeton has work to do.

- Wishes Baeton would put work in on him :book


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Agrees with me that that 'should Ambrose be a tag team wrestler?' thread was fucking stupid :lol
- Is making me want to check out Adam Cole
- Has a very fine list of all time faves (Y)*


----------



## 2Slick

*Has very good taste in a particluar wrestler *cough* Ambrose *cough
Gets highly annoyed by inept individuals, namely one in particular on Facebook.
Is more of an Ambrose fan than I am, but just barely. *


----------



## Mordecay

** Has the cursed number of points
* Diablo 3 fan :mckinney :yay
* Apparently likes the word reaper*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is probably hoping for a breakout performance from Baeton in the NXT Triple Threat

- Is loving Luke Harper's push

- Like me lowkey would love if Okada had a match w/ Cole :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay

*- Probably is going to get the same tattoo I showed him in the Being The Elite video
- Called me "an unbiased fan" :lol
- Knows that I would give Baeton extra hours of that "work" he was referring earlier :book*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Rusev-potato! Rusev-Mushka!
- Would love to Rusev winning the WWE Championship?
- Is it me or after Rusev was beating the shit out of Sami Zayn only for Zayn would defeat him in a kick? I call bullshit but if Cena or Reigns have done it, you'd see about a 1000 threads about it.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Posted some random Rusev stuff :lol
* Probably happy with BRAUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!! performance tonight
* Anxiously awaiting for Roman vs Braun at Fastlane*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still posting in green.

Still loves Peyton.

Probably enjoying seeing Harper get some more prominent booking.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed his name somewhat
- Not shy about being vocal about his non-favorites
- Has a new sig from the last time I saw them


----------



## Mordecay

** Left me a homerhomer:homer Baeton gif in my visitor page

* Probably mad for the recent use of the Miz

* Although is probably looking forward to see Maryse and Nikki against each other in that rumored WM match*

*Make the Grade

* Ninja'd me :goldberg2

* Didn't post here yesterday :hmm

* Still counting number of posts*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hoping Harper can get himself into the picture at Mania :fingerscrossed
- His pictures of Peyton never get old.
- Will be like this :beckywhat when Roman overcomes the odds at Fast Lane.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't call out Mordecay's ninja'ng
- The New Day are completely gone from their sig
- That's ok, you'll be back. They always comeback *evil laugh*


----------



## CJ

*Edited his post :hmm
111 posts away from making Simon mark out :mark:
Knows what time it is in Ulster :thumbsup
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would go sniping with Decker.
- Knows redheads are the bees knees
- Hoping Becky can get on the Mania card, (as is everyone)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, he enjoyed the WWE UK tournament.
- Watches Smackdown more than Raw
- STROWMAN FAN!!!! :mark: *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have thoroughly enjoyed Enzo getting his head kicked off
- Loved Strowman's performance on RAW :mark:
- Still not feeling Sami


----------



## Mordecay

** Added some names to his list? I'm not sure

* Should put Royce at the beggining of his list, not the end :lol

* Really cool poster :thumbsup*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post before midnight
- Noticed my absence
- Was accidentaly ninja'd


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always seems to be the last poster in this topic when I come to the Games & Trivia section :lol
- Might like New Day being Mania hosts
- But might also be annoyed they don't have a match*


----------



## Mordecay

** Will support Miz and Maryse in the Mania tag match :lol

* Can't wait for :rollins returning to RAW next week :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

* Usual suspect in the RAW/SD threads*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's succeeds but never fails
- Does he like Strowman?
- Wonder who's going to support next.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New name
- Fellow Strowmaniac
- Recently posted pics


----------



## Mordecay

** Today was the 2nd time I saw him posting outside this thread

* Added :braun to his favorite lists

* Probably wants to see him beat Reigns clean at Fastlane*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post today, My time
- Has only seen two of my outside posts
- Like the rest, doesn't respond


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still a New Day fan
- Fan of cartoons
- Because cartoons are the best.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Doesn't think RVD is one of a kind

* Has a controversial current favorite

* It is quite remarkable that he added Jackie Boy to his favorites list*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Like Eric Bischoff says: "Controversy creates cash!"
- Perhaps, doesn't like me having Salami Not Zayn in the Shitlist
- At least, we like Dean Ambrose, that's for sure.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Did his list got bigger? I don't know

* Only 2 women there :hmm

* Should add Peyton for a solid 3 :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Having a back and forth with Simon
- Their 4th post on this page
- A page which they themeselves started


----------



## CJ

*Has been waiting 3 days for someone to bump this thread :thumbsup
WF's biggest New Day fan :kofi :bige :xavier
Used to have an animated avi*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Kept me waiting, huh?
- New sig
- At work right now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Steven Universe fan I'm assuming ?

- This is the only thread I see him on.

- A New Day fan.


----------



## Jonny '88

-Likes Guns N' Roses, Axl most

- Is in fact a wrestling fan

- posts a lot on the wrestling forum


----------



## Mordecay

** Newbie

* From the great White North

* No sig/avi :hmm*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Needs to watch Cole/HASHI ASAP !!

- Needs a new Baeton sig :hmm:

- If he ever becomes premium, he's gonna have Baeton gifs everywhere in his sig :lol


----------



## Mordecay

** Not feeling the cute Baeton sig, probably likes sexy Baeton more :hmm

* Should know I will try to watch the Hashi/Cole after RAW

* Since that match is in his MOTY shortlist*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Page starter
- Went on hiatus
- Reclaimed his title as the last one


----------



## Mordecay

** Waited the entire weekend for a response

* Over 4 years in the forum

* Still a wheelman for the chinless one*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posts outside this thread
- Dedicated
- Offline


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- It's a bit weird seeing him not decked out with Nintendo graphics
- The fella he drives around is in a tag match on SD next week.
- Cartoon fan :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had a brief hiatus
- Is back now
- And currently online


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know my brother hates his sig

* Waiting for the Nintendo Switch

* Although he probably pre-ordered it*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Appreciated the Baeton gifs of the moves we both know she should be allowed to use.

- Recommenced Cole/HASHI in the MOTYC thread (although our ratings had a legit 1 star gap :lol [**** 1/2 & *** 1/2])

- Is probably over-excited like myself for some of the matchups in the NJC.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Is the forum's #1 supporter and biggest fan of Adam Cole
- Likely enjoys both holders of the midcard titles on each brand
- A fellow Dolph Ziggler supporter


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Should consider coming to this thread more often :hmm

- By far the best newcomer last year

- Always a good & polite poster, especially in the Raw & SD show threads (Y)

- Will be an Adam Cole fan when he comes to the E









(I know that's four)


----------



## Mordecay

** One of my favorite people here

* Probably has as many Cole gifs as I have of Peyton

* Probably went full :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: mode went he saw the right side of the New Japan bracket (especially with Suzuki/Shibata and Ishii/Omega)*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Shows sigs to other people
- Or was just browsing and someone peeped
- Haven't seen them in swagger's thread


----------



## CJ

*Carefully watching the Swagger thread :hmm
Keeps this thread alive
Surprisingly didn't post in that Pokemon thread in WWE General :WTF2
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would sunbathe with Leanna
- On the long road to 20k posts :bayley2
- Keeps the WoW threads ticking along.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posting more
- May never change their avy
- Fellow Corbin fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got Green?
- Steven Universe fan
- Does he like the old-school Powerpuff Girls?*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Recommended me some music

- According to that thinks I'm cool

- Torn between :braun and Roman this sunday*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Refers to all the superstars by their last names in his sig (except for AJ Styles, randomly?)
- Is turning heel on James Ellsworth :lol
- Has a cute Peyton pic in his sig right now*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Is also attending Wrestlemania 33 live at Orlando :mark:
- A huge fan of the current Intercontinental Champion
- Might consider that Rollins/HHH segment to be her biggest highlight from Raw


----------



## Mordecay

** You can usually see him in the RAW/SD threads

* We usually share several opinions there

* Repped me not too long ago, so he's getting rep back*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Heel turn
- Non premium
- 2,234 posts


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also a non premium
- Currently reading up on how to talk to people.
- Has posts worth reading, in more ways than one :bayley2


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably will never change sig/avi

* Likes Baeton but not Billie :hmm

* For some reason he didn't put American Alpha but AmAlph :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dreams of kissing Peyton Royce every night.
- Reps people back, whatta guy!
- Still trapped, apparently.*


----------



## Mordecay

** His favorite list seems to get bigger each passing day, maybe he will add Peyton one day

* Should know that, sadly, I've never dreamt about Peyton, not once

* GOT REPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will always be backing Peyton roud
- Might be up for a Handsome Rusev face turn. :rusevyes
- Will probably be interested in the Young Bucks v Hardyz matchup


----------



## Chrome

Red & gold usertitle
Has used 2 sigs now made by CJ
Lives in a town that sounds like a guy's 1st name


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Repping Rey Rey
- Their post count makes mine look like a joke
- Premium mod, but not taking advantage of the benifits


----------



## CJ

*Still regrets the underscores :no:
Hasn't turned on the New Day, yet :side:
Loves his world clock app :thumbsup
*



Chrome said:


> Has used *4* sigs now made by CJ


:benson


----------



## Mordecay

** Making the GOAT smilies/gifs






























* Always sends the GOAT reps homerhomer:homer

* His love for redheads can't be measured :becky*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would love to replace Billie Kay as Peytons partner.

Would let Peyton wear his beanie.

Knows Purple suits her well.


----------



## Chrome

Hopes Eva makes a comeback soon
Not an Alexa Bliss fan
Tired of Miz being a jobber


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably wants to see Rey having one last run in WWE

* Ocassional poster here

* Probably has learnt how to do a pedicure for... reasons*


----------



## CJ

*3 things regular








Keeps the Baeton thread alive :thumbsup
Still hasn't manged to escape that damn flytrap :no:*


----------



## Dr. Middy

* Is Best Mod (in my eyes) 

* Would probably have to fight to the death over :becky2

* Gives me lots of GOAT Rep


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

His Doctorate might not be real...

His love of gifs is though.

Joined WF just over two years ago.


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves the magenta font

* Not as much as his love for Eva, Maryse and Nikki

* Doesn't think Becky is as atractive as them :beckywhat*


----------



## CJ

*Chose not to display his sig :hmm
One of a handful of people that knows how to successfully mention me :JLC3
Loves Peyton, but disagrees with her opinion on Fastlane
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably knows that mobile version doesn't allowed to show sigs :no:

* Started to send :becky reps :hmm

* Probably will train MMA just to challenge Luke for the love of :becky2*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- New sig pic
- Had to make an edit


----------



## Mordecay

*- Hasn't noticed that my avi hasn't changed in weeks

- Although did noticed the change in sigpic

- Didn't post yesterday*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't got Becky listed among his favourites :beckywhat
Wondering when KO will get his rematch :hmm
Loves Aussie women















*


----------



## Aizen

* Became Mod around the time Becky won the title. :hmm:

* Stopped being a Celeb-thread regular. :sadpanda

* Used to have a Katrina Law sig.


----------



## CJ

*Supports the same team as :rusevyes
Deservedly won a premium membership :mckinney 
Has great taste in women :thumbsup


Spoiler: -DH-














*


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably has an external drive full of gifs

* Probably should know that, while Becky is my favorite Horsewoman, I'm not a big fan of her

* Although if he adds Peyton to his favorites I could make an exception :grin2:
*


----------



## CJ

*Doesn't like Bex :thelist
From the same country as Desmond from Lost :hmm
Still waiting for Emma to return :sadpanda
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Has added me to the List of :becky2

* Should know that one of Desmond's parents (the actor, not the character) is peruvian, but he isn't

* Probably hates that WWE still makes Becky look like a geek*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Likes this thread.
Could Moonwalk backwards around the roof of a house with no problem at all (Probably).
Likes his icons (Those things with Becky with the cup).


----------



## Chrome

Loves his 90's cartoons
At Moe's Tavern
Usually makes long threads lol


----------



## DELETE

bulls fan?
reps me with pictures of feet.
Probally wants rey mysterio to return to WWE


----------



## Chrome

Balor mark
Prefers Alexa over Becky
Repped him with feet again


----------



## DammitChrist

- Fortunately didn't watch Wrestlemania 32 :lol
- Likely has a foot fetish :3 
- Prefers to have users use a chrome browser instead of the others that are available


----------



## DELETE

is a chill dude.
Lives in florida (i live there too)
Aj is his favorite wrestler


----------



## CJ

*Not a Becky fan
Used to have an AJ smilie in his sig
Loves chow mein*


----------



## Mordecay

*
DELETE

* Was a frequent poster in the "Be honest about the poster above you" thread

* Stopped once the thread was moved from the Rants section to here

* Hates Peyton Royce















*

CJ

** Ninja'd me :goldberg2

* We can't decide if Desmond is peruvian or not

* Hasn't added Peyton to his list :sadpanda*


----------



## DELETE

Needs to realize EMMA is the Australian goddess not peyton 
likes the young bucks
likes the bullet club in general


----------



## Pratchett

*- Prefers Emma to Peyton (and rightfully so)
- Lives in Florida
- Needs to figure out what to do with his sig*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- fan of Sir Terry Pratchett
- considers Kevin Pollak to be among his favourite actors
- enjoys a nice pair of feet on a woman


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes good artists

* Not an usual poster here

* No sig :hmm*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is one of my best friends on the site

- Will be in the ROH thread on Friday for the 15th anniversay 

- Probably is upset that we can't use "Baeton" anymore :lol


----------



## Mordecay

** Constantly changing his Adam Cole sig pics :lol

* Reminded me about the ROH show because, despite I support Adam Cole BAYBAY!!!, I'm not a big fan of ROH

* Peyton was only 6th in his top 10 WWE women :no::hmm*


----------



## CJ

*Should probably avoid looking at my top 10 WWE women list :side:
Fluent in at least 2 languages :thumbsup
Probably annoyed at how WWE treat Rusev :cuss:
*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- likes it when a bit of drama unfolds on television 
- Miss Dushku is his favourite on Buffy 
- sneaks in a lot of Decker pics where her feet are clearly showing. 'Tis a message, methinks.


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably part of the FWO

* Lita fan I guess

* Poor guy can't get to main event status yet*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fail better by being a pro
- AJ fan
- Still trapped*


----------



## DELETE

Im pretty sure his WOAT list is just a troll (no way it isnt... Right?
Sasha banks somehow made it on his GOAT list :deanfpalm
I do agree with him that enzo amore is absolute shit tho. :nod


----------



## Mordecay

** Still trying to figure out what to put in his sig

* Doesn't like Satan's favorites

* Has questioned my taste in women, yet we have a similar top 3 in the top 10 WWE women thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

DELETE:

*- Finds my list controversial
- I'm gonna somehow agree about Sasha Banks... thinking about it. She was really good on NXT especially that match between her and Bayley at NXT: Brooklyn. She's not doing something special nowadays... I'll reconsider that, at some point.
- Don't worry about Finn Balor... he hasn't annoyed me, yet. He's neutral to me.*

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me to hell
- Seems neutral between him and I went comes agreeing on our favorites. 
- I hope, he smashed a chair onto James Ellsworth on his skull that busted him.... hey! He could be a new candidate onto my hated list. > THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## DELETE

Is going to hate balor once he gets the red belt back
Is considering taking out sasha in the GOAT list
Jeff hardy isnt on his WOAT list (im suprised because you have RVD on the woat list but not jeff too)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nah, I'm not like one of those who would hate someone just because someone won the title. You know, that type of fans that wanting "X" wrestler to be a champion and once he does, they'd turn on him. (See: John Cena, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose and now, Bray Wyatt) I mean, I was a HHH fan since 1995. 
- Needs some Ctrl+Alt
- I've explained my hatred for RVD about a year ago but don't feel like writing an essay about it right now.*


----------



## DELETE

Rvd pissed in his cereal
Changed his avatar 
Should take out sasha in his GOAT list and put alexa in instead :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a Finn Balor fan, or at least likes his paint jobs
- Uses the Frankie smileys a lot
- Doesn't like Sasha Banks, apparently*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still a believer of the Shield
- Ambrose fan for life unlike others
- Probably wanting Roman Reigns to defeat The Undertaker*


----------



## Mordecay

** All faces of Taker avi

* Probably confused with the booking of the Strowman/Reigns match

* Spiderman fan maybe?*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Might guess on the changes of my sig
- May not be excited for Wrestlemania
- Quite a favorite around here*


----------



## Aizen

* Has a tremendous hatred for RVD. 

* Will mark like crazy for Taker vs Reigns.

* Has an immense knowledge in Metal.


----------



## Dolorian

- Likely a Tool fan
- Probably speaks spanish
- Has a HollywoodNightmare on their profile


----------



## CJ

*Hates sigs & visitor messages :sadpanda
Getting close to 50 WF friends :yay
Taking part in a religious discussion in Anything*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should check the "Users I can't stand" thread :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

* Peyton number 9th in his list :fuckthis

* Changed his sigpic to another hot redhead I don't know*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Believes that Peyton Royce will eventually be a breakout star on the main roster (corrected, my bad)
- Knows that Neville vs Jack Gallagher was the real match of the night on Fast Lane
- A fellow fan who watches 205 Live (must have enjoyed Austin Aries's return/debut to the ring last Tuesday)


----------



## Kratosx23

Fucked up Peyton Royce's name.

Has an avatar of AJ Styles shaking Seth Rollins hand.

Has a favourite wrestlers list that I'm very mixed on.


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes Game of Thrones

* Likes Rock music

* One of the biggest posters on the forum*


----------



## Aizen

* May or may not love to see Zayn and Rusev on Smackdown given how Raw has nothing for them and probably never will. :no:

* Still supporting Paige. 

* Should check a model named Kaitlynn Anderson as she looks quite a bit like Peyton on his sig. :hmm:


----------



## CJ

*May just have become my new favorite poster with that Bex pic :mark
Now goes by his initials :thumbsup
Using a Dimebag Darrell sig made by nemesis :nice
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Becky's guns :grin2:

* Closing in to 90k points :bjpenn

* Checks the RAW/SD threads, but doesn't participate much in them*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Keeps having signatures and avi's that distract me from his posts 

Likes to put a * as a bulletin point.

Has great taste in talent.


----------



## Pratchett

*- Helluva nice guy
- Some people choose not to like him though
- Great taste in old cartoons*


----------



## CJ

*Has been learning new things in the kitchen recently :thumbsup
Loves fishing
Named after the creator of Discworld (Y)*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Has a Frankie from The Saturdays gif (I know someone who looks exact spit of her).
Has an avatar that looks like a head & shoulders advert.
Is an incredibly good mod!


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Big time fan of the 90's
- He understands the awesomeness of that decade
- Loves Rocko's Modern Life... who could blame him?*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I wonder what he'll do during Roman vs Taker, who will he support?
- Is smart to think Jack Gallagher is good!
- Has RVD getting killed in his sig*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Believed in The Shield
Is Renee Young
Is a lifetime member.


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves 90's cartoons, can't blame him, they are awesome

* Apparently knows a lot series/wrestlers/movies theme songs

* Finds Peyton Royce distracting at times :lol*


----------



## Dolorian

- Building up the Payton army
- Staying inside the Venus Fly Trap
- Closing in to 12,000 points


----------



## Pratchett

*- Been here just over two years
- Has accumulated over 45,000 points in that time
- Performs wresting moves on his food*


----------



## Mordecay

** Used to be the Merc with a mouth

* Is starting to like this thread :yay

* Is a Pink Floyd fan :clap*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Is distracted again by his signature and making me drift from the point of topic.
Has a nice signature
His signature is fit.

haha. Ok, serious one.

Is active in this thread.
Likes green font
Is stuck inside a venus fly trap.


----------



## CJ

*WF's biggest Rock' Modern Life fan
Loves rating songs :trips9
Wants to marry Alyssa Milano*


----------



## Mordecay

*Likes eating, since e is a lot on the "Last thing you've eaten" thread

Posting a few gifs in the WoW thread, no Peyton gifs though :hmm

One of the most well liked moderators here :thumbsup*


----------



## CJ

*According to his sig he's a big Michael Cole supporter :beckylol 
The only Peruvian member afaik
Wants Peyton gifs :hmm



Spoiler: Mordecay














*


----------



## Dolorian

- Always sends some great sexy reps
- Harley Quinn is going to smash his profile page with that hammer
- Closing in on 11,000 profile visits


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Sends pretty damn cool reps!!

Is disappointed the zip in his sig is going up instead of down? 

Likes Dat Leanna Decker.


----------



## Mordecay

** Austin/Hart WM13 is among his favorite matches of all time I guess

* Probably wants to drink a beer in Moe's tavern

* Is going to get even more distracted now :grin2::grin2::grin2:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Those abs :banderas:
- That feminine figure
- Wishes she'd become the WWE Women's Champion when brought to the main roster.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is looking forward to Reigns/Taker
- Probably listening to some metal right now
- Changes his user name regularly


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- How did you know? Yes, I'm listening to Metal.... METAL!!! 



- Enjoys METAL!!! as well... good man.
- Metalheads feel one another.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Surpassed 10k points :yay

* May have watched a show called "That Metal Show"

* If he didn't he should, it was a really cool show*


----------



## DELETE

does wrestling moves with dino nuggets
Is a white male
Probally confused that I assumed his race


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should destroy Ellsworth 
- Still figuring out what to put as a sig
- Eventually, he'd delete it just because...*


----------



## Mordecay

** Just realized why he has that sig, since it has his all time favorite destroying his most hated wrestler

* Probably happy that I turn heel on the chinless troll

* There is space in his favorite list to put Royce on it :grin2: she always looks good in green*


----------



## Aizen

* Watched 'That Metal Show' and Eddie Trunk's obsession with the band UFO. :lol

* Should join that KOTR tournament to win a free membership. 

* Peyton should thank him personally for all his efforts to spread her name across and probably outside WF, and get more fans. 8*D


----------



## DELETE

Guy in his sig look like adam blampied

He is spanish?

Real madrid fan?


----------



## AllenNoah

Likes Balor

Knows about WhatCulture

Veteran poster


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Doesn't have a signature.

Probably enjoyed Styles beating Shane-O down.

Goes for the cheap pop.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Is sad that Miz is a jobber when we know he is more talented than that

* Hopes that him and Maryse beat the part timer couple

* Had Peyton among his favorites in his top10 WWE women :yay *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Loves Peyton's impressive abs
- But that sig is making me jealous of her :lol
- Joined WF just before I did*


----------



## Mordecay

** Marked out when Seth threw the crutch

* Was mad that Ambrose didn't appeared on SD last night

* Wants Peyton's abs, as do I, but probably in a different way*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Will be posting more Peyton pics in the future.
- Doesn't support the classic wrestlers of WWE
- More focused on the future than the past.*


----------



## Kenny

- may or may not like the fact that taker may be jobbin to roman at 'mania
- has a lot of fav wrestlers
- been a member for over 10 years


----------



## adamclark52

- appreciates booty
- has been a member for almost thirteen years!
- just a guess, but probably likes Back to the Future


----------



## Refuse

- Star Wars fan
- Has alot of upcoming live shows
- Member for less than 2 years


----------



## Mordecay

** Long time member

* Wants Orton to win the title at Mania

* First time in this thread?*


----------



## CJ

*His country is currently ranked 17 places higher than Norn Iron in the Fifa rankings :sadpanda
Has a picture of Holland Roden on his visitor wall :JLC3
Still hates Roman Reigns :reigns2*


----------



## DELETE

marks for Leanna decker.

Likes the orange font

Been a member for almost six years.


----------



## Aizen

* Seems to despise Trump. :hmm:

* In a more interesting 'feud' with Eva Maryse than most of the stuff wwe does these days.


* Thinks Rollins is an amazing talent which is indeed true. (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

** Used to have one of the GOAT guitarrist as his sigpic

* But changed it back

* Real Madrid fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Excited for Adam Cole that might be coming to WWE
- Loves NXT
- Loves golf, as well.*


----------



## CJ

*Left Kelper & moved to Hell :WTF2
If Reigns beats Taker he'll Riot :fuckthis
His country's flag has a tree on it :hmm*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know that, although my national soccer team is 17 places higher than his, they suck so much his team probably will beat us in a friendly game

* Wants to be the cameraman in his sigpic

* One of the few people I know who haven't commented on the Paige leaks thread*


----------



## CJ

*Refers to Football as Soccer :hmm
Has made 14 comments in the Paige thread to my 0 0
Having problems with mentions 
*


----------



## Kenny

- sent me some great rep wens3
- may be watching newcastle this weekend
- excited at potential promotion


----------



## CJ

*Currently doesn't have a user title :hmm
Probably happy his team are looking down on Man U & Everton :yay
Has been watching MTG's favorite show
*


----------



## Kenny

- knows i love rick and morty now
- may be watching arsenal/brom
- has high hopes for newcastle


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves asses

* Apparently knows about football

* From the city my sigpic came from*


----------



## CJ

*Apparently isn't on my friends list, yet :fingerscrossed
May have noticed MTG's absence :hmm:
Will hopefully win a membership in that KOTR competition :yay
*


----------



## Kenny

- may like this










- may be looking forward to newcastles match
- may know its 12:30am here and im tired


----------



## CJ

*Knows it 13:50 on Saturday here in the UK :thumbsup
Used to be called Christina Hendricks








Fellow Rollinite :rollins
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Seems to have a new Decker gif every time i come in here :lol
- Almost at 90k posts :bjpenn
- Will be hoping that Seth makes Mania.


----------



## Mordecay

** Still think his favorite list keep getting bigger each time I see him post

* Only changes sigpic for Christmas

* No longer using the Becky caressing the tiltle avi*


----------



## CJ

*Has almost doubled his post count in that Paige thread since this morning :WTF2
Knows Becky has better abs than Peyton :becky2
Lives approximately 5800 miles away from the Greatest Wee Country in the world 
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks Becky has better abs than Peyton :beckylol:nah

* Still not a single post in THAT Paige thread :wow

* But if it was Becky instead of Paige he probably would own half the posts :grin2:*


----------



## Aizen

* May want to see a Peyton leak. :evil

* Probably thinks that his national team is in a terrible form that even San Marino will beat them too. :side:

* Knows about Teófilo Cubillas or Denise Schaefer, I suppose.


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy that Real won its La Liga match yesterday

* Probably wishes Raul were on the team when they won those UCL last few years

* Should know I would be torn if they ever appear Peyton leaks since I really want her carreer to succed*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably notice new things in my avatar and sig
- I hope he's a fan of THE RULER OF THE WORLD!!!
- Should watch Shawn Michaels vs. Psycho Sid at Survivor Series 1996... Incredible match!*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is now in a Psycho Sid phase.
- Hates Ellsworth :clap
- No longer likes Sasha Banks.


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably dissapointed with the matches Miz and AJ got for Mania

* Joined the forum exactly 8 days after me

* Peyton is the only NXT woman he likes besides Asuka :mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## DELETE

Still marking for peyton

Is still jacking off to those paige leaks

Hasnt died from wanking (yet)


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably a fan of :evilmatt

* Found a sigpic

* Would jackoff if there ever are Alexa leaked pics*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Matt Hardy :hmm:
- Doesn't seem to like classic wrestlers 
- Not thrilled about Wrestlemania this year*


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Cena is being downgraded
- Recently changed his avatar
- Is looking forward to Regins/Taker at Mania


----------



## Mordecay

** Still using beautiful avis

* Still no sig

* Doesn't agree with me that feuding with Roman almost never helps his opponents*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- has put in a bit of work in the Paige Sex Tapes thread
- would still do Lita
- joins me in waiting (not so) patiently for the Doring/Lita golden shower leak. While we're at it, someone needs to raid Mr. El Dandy's private video collection. He's a "jam up guy".


----------



## Aizen

* He is on the road again on his big yellow taxi through the highway 51 in search of little Sadie. 

* Went to see the Gypsy in the house of the risin’ sun to talk about his _Bob Dylan’s_ dream.

* He then picks up his guitar and sing the ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest b/c he knows the times they are a-changin’


----------



## Mordecay

** Sent me an awesome rep a few days ago

* About to surpass 8k points

* Gonna get repped as soon as I can rep again*


----------



## CJ

*Has been waiting days for someone to name 3 things about him :WTF2
Probably wondering where the fuck @Make_The_Grade disappeared to :sadpanda
Has the most posts in the Peyton thread :thumbsup*


----------



## Aizen

* Has been waiting days for someone to name 3 things about him. :no:


* It's on another level when it comes to graphics. 


* Would probably like to see Decker and Becky with a champagne gun shooting champagne all over their bodies. kada


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his sigpic back and forth

* Probably wants to see that Becky/Leanna champagne battle as well

* In the long road to 1k posts*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- That new Peyton sig :bjpenn

- Enjoys my gif of matches more than Raw matches :lol










- Has to be pumped for Cole v. Scrull this Saturday :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably waiting for Adam Cole to join the WWE
- Enjoyed the Rollins/Triple H segment
- Part of Queen Charlotte's Army


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still uploads great avatars
- Still no sig
- Fan of Shield members*


----------



## Mordecay

** Still in Sid mode

* Still tags me every time he posts good music here

* Taker vs Reigns is probably the Mania match he is looking forward the most*


----------



## CJ

*His sigs keep getting better :done
Hasn't rated Harper yet :hmmm
Wants AJ back







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still into redheads
- Helped keep the thread afloat
- Missed me as much as I missed them


----------



## DELETE

was gone for awhile
Should realize that regular show>steven universe 
Is learning how to talk to people


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Is named after a keyboard button.









Likes Fin Balor.

Has some dude as the greatest rapper of all time in his signature.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*-Has a Finn Balor icon

-Dude in his signature has a hat saying "Little Dick"

-Has over 3,000 points


EDIT

-Ninja'd the fuck out of me.

-Loves cartoons

-4 year anniversary in May*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Has had the same sig for awhile now
- Almost 3yrs old


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Likes New Kids On The Block.
Likes to make the grade.
Is a Steven Universe fan.


----------



## Mordecay

** Fan of making of the Games and Trivias section

* Has made some good posts about the Paige situation

* Music lover*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Likes to support new talent.
Enjoys these threads in the Trivia section.
Likes to spice his signature up now and again.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still stuck in the 90's
- Likes Nickelodeon
- He should like Ren and Stimpy and don't you even dare say that you dislike it.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The SatanTaker said:


> *- Still stuck in the 90's
> - Likes Nickelodeon
> - He should like Ren and Stimpy and don't you even dare say that you dislike it.*


I do and I just appreciate the 90's more than what we get today. Cause it's shit lol

Likes Sid
Likes Taker
Was torn between Sid and Taker in the streak match lol


----------



## Mordecay

** Would like to go back in time

* He would miss the internet though

* Probably thinks The Simpsons has jumped the shark*


----------



## CJ

*Turning Heel on the Big Hog :woah
Loves Tennis
Probably looking forward to Man U crushing West Brom on Saturday :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rep master
- Post master
- Gif/smilie master


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd again ops
Pulled off a ninja edit though :rileyclap
Probably excited for New Day Mania



Spoiler










*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Likes Ninja's
Probably is a Ninja
Once owned a pair of nun chucks.


----------



## Dolorian

- There are many retro games they'd like to see remade
- Was Arrogantly Grateful at one point
- Is probably at Moe's Tavern right now


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Has an incredibly unique avatar
Has got those points right
Fancies a Duff beer?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is now a fan of this thread
- Very into RML
- Likes pitting The Simpsons and Family Guy


----------



## Mordecay

** Back after a break

* Not wasting time catching up in this thread

* Missed his WF's friends*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also helped keep the thread afloat
- Still into the Aussie Goddess
- Their forth post on this page


----------



## Mordecay

** Still learning how to talk to people

* That's probably why he wasn't in this thread for a couple of weeks

* Probably surprised at seeing Xavier involved in the Paige leaks*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Still stuck in that Venus Fly Trap.

Probably looking forward too Neville v Aeries.

Digs purple hair.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Finally finished making shorter shorts for Nikki

* Now changed jobs to make more Total Bellas Bullshit episodes

* Thinks Maryse is a hotter Nikki than Nikki*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is probably liked by Seabs.

Rates Charlotte fairly highly.

Dislikes Roman Reigns.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Taking pictures of Lita at the beach
- Waiting for Tool's new album
- Looking forward to see Maryze wrestle


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

A fellow rep whore.

Enjoys "tweener" Reigns.

Getting close to 50k points.


----------



## Mordecay

** His favorite list got reduced

* In a roll in this thread

* Didn't bold his last post :hmm
*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Notices everything.

Would gladly help Peyton pick out bikinis.

Probably hopes Rusev gets a push when he returns.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Was probably howling like the rest of us at the Miz segments on SD recently.
- Praying for him to win on Sunday.
- Putting his degree from FU to good use.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Likes redheads as well.

Is another apparent rep whore.

Knows Miz and Styles are greatness.*


----------



## Aizen

* After graduating from the Fearless University.

* Now produces and films Total Bellas Bullshit.

* His upcoming project is a new reality show with the likes of Maryse, Eva, Lita, Nikki and Rihanna partying and rocking around the world.


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Tool Fan
- Recently made it past the 8,000 points mark
- HollywoodNightmare has taken over his visitor profile


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Not a fan of Brock v Goldberg

Has received a lot more likes than he's given out.

Has been on WF for a year and a half now.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Has been posting a lot here today

* Asked CJ GOAT for his new avi

* Probably thinks Maryse looked amazing in her HOF dress*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was active in the Paige fiasco
- Knows I was upset that I couldn't partake
- Probably wishes it was Peyton


----------



## Mordecay

** He wasn't around so should know that I would be torn if there ever are Peyton leaks since I want her to succeed

* Excited to see New Day as the host of Mania

* Although probably would've wanted see them in a match instead *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has respect for the Aussie goddess
- Had to wait awhile for a reply
- May be watching Raw tonight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has posts worth reading.

Big Pokemon fan.

Posts in this thread regularly.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably not happy with the mixed tag match at Mania
- May have wanted Maryse to do more during said match
- Is no longer creating shorter shorts for Nikki


----------



## DELETE

Seems like a very dark person
Nice avi
he is goth?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy for The Hardyz Return to WWE
- DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!
- Don't forget the Ctrl + Alt*


----------



## Mordecay

*
DELETE

* Probably happy to see Balor's return

* Most likely sad in seeing Alexa tapping out at Mania

* Wishes the "Be Honest about the poster above you" thread still was on rants

The SATAN TAKER

* Cried at the end of Mania :cry

* Ninja'd my ass :goldberg2

* Probably was amazed by the crowd reaction to Roman's last night*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Two of his favourites retained at Mania :mckinney
- Awaiting Rusev's return.
- Hopes Harper doesn't get shafted going forward.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Watches 205 live, I guess
- Becky Lynch fan
- Those hand hadn't stopped clapping for 3 years... aren't they numb, already?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja
- Emotional end of WM for them
- Still active in the PYPT


----------



## DELETE

still marking for steven universe.
between the age of 12-20?
Still learning how to talk to people


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- New sig
- Which isn't centered


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes cartoons, who doesn't?
- Should watch Megas XLR... an amazing Mecha cartoon that was made back in 2004 and 2005.
- Has increased his post counts from the last time I've seen him :clap:*


----------



## Mordecay

** List just keeps getting bigger

* Might have to buy "the List of Jericho"

* Hates Zayn and Neville :hmm*


----------



## Aizen

* Peyton Royce in disguise posting as her Peruvian fan. :hmm


* Would probably turn down the idea of Peyton and Maryse (dressed as Nikki) in a bra and panties match.



* Thinks Danielson is overrated as hell. :no:


----------



## Dolorian

- Cool Alex Grey's artwork avatar
- Is located inside Tool lyrics
- Has made 0.71 Posts Per Day


----------



## Aizen

* One of a few good Reigns fan on this forum who isn't a troll.

* Would love to drown his face on Joey Fisher's breast.

* Recognizes Alex Grey's artwork like any Tool fan should. (Y)


----------



## CJ

*His team are top of the league :nice
Still rocking that BTBAM sig :thumbsup
Has more posts than me in the current Celeb thread :mckinney*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would love to be Leanna's "Panda".

Is a God/Goddess...

Really orange right now.*


----------



## Kenny

- lita wens3
- may have watched mania
- loves total bellas bullshit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Lita's Tits are HOF worthy.

Is another Rep Whore.

Knows bigger (boobs) is better.*


----------



## Chrome

Knows Lita's feet are also HOF worthy
Got banned recently lol
Wasn't happy with Miz jobbing to Cena at Mania


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Still repping the 619.

Disapproves of Explorers and Firefox's.

Prefers Lucha Underground.*


----------



## Chrome

Definitely should wear the cartoon Lita getting her feet tickled pic as an avy or sig at some point imo
Is sad Eva Marie is leaving the WWE
Hopes Rusev gets another push soon


----------



## Mordecay

*
EVA MARIHYSE

* Saving all the Maryse Bella pics/gifs he can

* Sad in seeing that Miz will probably is gonna do the job again

* Was mad at the people who don't recognize Nikki's popularity at Axxess

CHROME

* Ninja'd the hell out of me :sadpanda

* Probably has a better internet connection than I do

* With the recent returns, would like to see Rey getting a final run in WWE*


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd by Chrome :no:
Probably wishes he was Tye Dillinger









Surprised Nakamura ended up on SD
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Recently made it pass the 90,000 points mark
- Is probably hoping that the shake up allows for Becky to get better feuds and another title run
- Always sends awesome sexy reps


----------



## Mordecay

** One of the cool Reigns fans

* 47k points :bjpenn :nice

* Should buy a lantern instead of using a brief candle in the dark :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Closing in on 3,000 posts
- Over 14,000 points
- Is probably liked by Seabs


----------



## Dolorian

- Should put that book down and just...talk to people
- Probably played the new Zelda already
- Has watched every Steven Universe episode


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 1 is true
- 2 is false as I don't have the money for a Switch, unfortunatley
- 3 is true


----------



## Mordecay

** Apparently likes books

* More than talking to people it seems

* Gave true or false answers in his recent post*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted about 5hrs after I
- The last on to post last night
- Not online right now


----------



## Refuse

Posts Per Day: 0.37
Clearly a Steven Universe fan
Member for a little over 4 years


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a member for over 10yrs
- May be making their thread debut
- Clearly an Orton fan


----------



## Ronny

- Been a member for over 3 years
- Likes Steven Universe
- Is shy


----------



## DELETE

Aj styles fan
Doesnt seem to hate balor
Is in hong kong.


----------



## Mordecay

*RONNY

* Likes AJ Styles

* One the few Sheamus fan on this forum

* First time posting here?

DELETE

* Ninja'd me :fuck

* Still liking Balor's return

* If he responds to this at least one post will about my taste of women*


----------



## Ronny

- Supports Peyton Royce
- Has over 14k points
- *Yes it is my first time (if not in a long time) posting in this thread


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has great taste in talent.
- From Hong Kong.
- Would rather like Carmella to get rid of the reptile that accompanies her these days.


----------



## DELETE

Becky lynch supporter :bunk
Is a chief
supports the revival


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been more active in here
- Location unknown
- Suspicious of other's preferences


----------



## CJ

*Glad Kurt's back :kurt
Eats Booty O's for breakfast :bige :kofi :xavier
Huge Rick & Morty fan
*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

GIF god
eats damn good, but I'm still waiting for that dinner party invite

also....

loves those redheads, man.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Ninja'd


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes Shane Mcmahon

* Making his return to this thread

* Got Ninja'd*


----------



## DELETE

WOAT level
Still has shitty taste in women
Stop wanking to the paige leaks.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Disapproves in the Chief's choice in supporting
- Disapproves in Moredecay's taste in females
- Is currently getting a push


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Regular here
- Doesn't chat wrestling stuff in the main pages
- Wonder what's his take on Mania?*


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably has listened some music to deal with Taker's retirement

* Most likely wants to see Gallagher beat Neville for the CW Title

* According to his favorite list, he likes Big Boys :grin2:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must appreciate Jake, The Snake, Roberts
- Wonder which classic wrestlers he likes
- Doesn't seem to be happy about me not liking both Zayn and Neville.*


----------



## Obfuscation

- supporter of Deviantart's various qualities

- DDT, snake, & mustache aficionado

- dunno how he feels that my two favorite wrestlers are The Undertaker & Sami Zayn :hmm:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- one of my comfort posters. Good to have him back
- is of the opinion that foreplay begins with the feet
- no matter who is credited (no disrespect to the great Blackbeard, Obby and others), he is the director of the General Movie Discussion thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined the same year as I am
- Joined few months later
- Thinks Lita is hot and so am I*


----------



## Mordecay

** Not a fan of the "new Era"

* Was wondering about my favorite classic wrestlers

* Should know that I don't have many "classic" favorites, but probably Bret Hart and Savage stand out*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig pic
- Probably gasping for air
- Is always the last one


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wheelman for James Ellsworth.

Steven Universe fan.

Has posts worth reading.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must hate Total Bellas
- Favors the Miz over everyone
- Perhaps, watches Smackdown more than Raw*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Switched to Jake the Snake Roberts
- Should know I enjoyed WM
- Fellow cartoon fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he likes Anime :hmm:
- Fan of Disney?
- Likes Cartoon Network*


----------



## Ronny

- Marking for Taker
- Hates some favourites of the IWC
- Wishes WWE stopped in time a decade or two ago


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of HHH :nice:
- Sheamus fan... he probably enjoyed his shocking 2009 victory over Cena at TLC
- I guess, he'd like to see him back to his glory days.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed sig

* Also changed avi

* Apparently like "Snakes" and "Vipers"*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably thinks that the Wyatt/Orton match would have been better with Luke Harper
- Hoping for the Venus Fly Trap to launch Payton to the main roster
- Is liked by Seabs


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Active in other sections
- Never noticed me when I was there
- Still hasn't put a tumbleweed as their sig


----------



## Mordecay

** Gave this thread a boost after dissapearing from page 1 of Games and Trivia section

* After taking a 1 day break

* Doesn't plan to change sig/avi any time soon*


----------



## ElDiablo

1) Peyton Royce is a babe
2) I love the last line on your signature
3) I fucking hate James Ellsworth

I'm new here so I just made general comments lol


----------



## DammitChrist

- A new forum poster (welcome btw!) 
- A fellow fan of Dean Ambrose 
- Must have been happy about Shinsuke Nakamura making his debut last Tuesday


----------



## Ronny

- Marking out for similar people as I do
- Has surpassed 10k points
- One of the most frequent visitors of WF


----------



## Obfuscation

- unsuccessfully stalked JBL at a rugby game

- usual WWE section fan insert of a sig announcing a similar crop of "favorites"

- has me perplexed in trying to figure out who the hell Miz is hitting the Skull Crushing Finale on in the banner (ffs, who wears red boots like that and ISN'T Santino? oh wait. Think its Ellsworth. No wonder.)


----------



## DesolationRow

-His MLB team has defeated mine three times out of four opportunities this season. 8*D

-Wears his MLB team official HAT proudly. 8*D

-Only way he could become a bigger Woody Allen fan is if Allen featured more of his youthful lady muses' bare feet in his films. 8*D


----------



## Ronny

Dammit sniped by Desolation, but whatever, have a read about my stupid attempt to get a picture with JBL:

3 things about you (Obfuscation):
- Is a well known moderator (Y)
- I don't see often in the wrestling sections
- Likes the Neon Demon

3 things about you (DesolationRow):
- Is quite political
- Posts quite often on WF
- Watches NBA

*To reply:*


Obfuscation said:


> - unsuccessfully stalked JBL at a rugby game
> 
> - usual WWE section fan insert of a sig announcing a similar crop of "favorites"
> 
> - has me perplexed in trying to figure out who the hell Miz is hitting the Skull Crushing Finale on in the banner (ffs, who wears red boots like that and ISN'T Santino? oh wait. Think its Ellsworth. No wonder.)


- Long story short, yes I tried to find JBL and get a picture with him, I even tweeted him and replied his posts about the Rugby 7s game about 6-7 times, with no luck. I took a 45 minute trip on the metro arrived at the stadium, saw the huge amount of police and security there, and stadium staffs at every, single, doorway. I saw a video of someone sneaking into the same stadium, but since the sides were heavily guarded as well I gave up. 

Then, some white dude asked if I wanted tickets. I said yes, and he asked "how much would you like to pay?" I said $200 (around 25 USD), as tickets online were selling at around 225 dollars since the event was already two-thirds of the way in. I paid him 200, walked towards the doorway, fuck.

The guy had given me used tickets, the bottom was torn off already, and the wristband was used. Had I not been so desperate, I definitely wouldn't have made such a mistake. On family trips, I'm normally the one calling out scams and stopping my family members from doing stupid things like betting with real money on those shell games. I tried to tweet him and ask him if he would take a picture with me at the stadium doors, he didn't reply (of course). I walked back towards the metro station very disappointed, a lone teenager amongst a sea of people, who just got scammed for 200 HK dollars. Some nice lady at a bar handed out free red bulls and gave me one, so I guess I made some money back. I had wasted 200 dollars, plus around 30 for transit, to try and meet JBL at a Rugby 7s game and failed, no stalking involved though, just saw his twitter post.

- Yes, I saw people with superb sigs and I was jealous, so I decided to learn how to make one, it took me over 2 hours but it was well worth it imo.

- Yes its Ellsworth, I picked that GIF since it was of good quality and I don't really like Ellsworth on my TV screen


----------



## Mordecay

*Desolation

* Giants and Warriors fan

* I think I've seen him around in other threads

* Just not here

Ronnie

* Ninja'd me :fuckthis

* Told a story about trying to meet JBL

* I hope he was planning in punching him in the face :grin2:*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got jealous of me meeting Peyton last week 
- Should know she looks good in person without makeup (and that all the NXT peeps were training while we were there and her and Billie were training with the guys instead of the women)
- Changed his sig since the last time I looked*


----------



## Mordecay

** I guess back home after a very good trip

* Forever thankful for mention me to Peyton :yay

* Completed meeting all the Shield guys :clap*


----------



## CJ

*Tired of JBL & his bs :Out
Chnages his sig a lot, but hasn't changed his avi in a while :hmm
WF's No.1 Peyton Royce fan (Y)
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rumoured to be in a tag team match with Leanna Decker and Panda at Summerslam. 
- Happy that Newcastle are well on course for promotion :bayley2
- Hoping that Becky is done justice after the shakeup.


----------



## DELETE

Still likes becky
Sig came from a guy named CJ
Calss sheamus and cesaro "shemaro"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has a basketball player as his sig.
- Close to 1k posts.
- Has been around for 8 months.


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his avi

* Competing for being WF's n1 Becky Lynch fan

* Probably over CJ's death body :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't live in Australia
- Hasn't reached 3,000 posts yet
- But has surpassed 14,000 points


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't posted outside this thread in nearly a week :WTF2
Loves keeping stats
Would watch a cartoon about the adventures of Leanna Decker & her panda :thumbsup*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably glad that Becky is staying on SD
- Waiting for Red Dead Redemption 2
- Resident WF Graphic Guru


----------



## Mordecay

** Predicted that Jinder would be facing Balor last night

* Thinks Vince is happy with Roman :hmm

* Will surpass 100k points this year*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- You're late
- But at least you're here
- I think they're sig got smaller


----------



## CJ

*Has been waiting for Mordecay :hmm
On the long road to 600 posts
One of the most active posters in here :thumbsup*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Didn't see the posts I made outside this thread
- Supplies awesome rep
- I wish I could pay them back


----------



## Mordecay

*CJ

- Got Leanna'd on reps :grin2:

- Probably wishes he was Zack Ryder (for both Emma and LVN)

* Most likely has all Leanna's playboy pictorials

MTG

* Ninja'd me 

* Probably was waiting on CJ

* Probably always has this thread open all the time*


----------



## DELETE

Still thinks peyton is hot :bunk
Thinks nia jax is hot :bunk
Emma isnt in his "supporting" list :bunk


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Not shy
- Vocal about his opinions
- As well as his distaste for others'


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posted at 5:50am my time
- Always seems to be the last person who posted 
- Will make 600 posts eventually*


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks creepy Ambrose fans who look for his wedding certificate gave her bad rep

* She isn't one of them :clap:clap:clap:clap 

* Probably knows that, if she responds to this, I want to hear more about her meeting Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## CJ

*Hopes Peyton appears at the next WWE show in Peru :fingerscrossed
Doesn't have Emma or Becky in his favorites list :no:
Knows Thelma & Louise are back in business








*


----------



## Mordecay

** Hasn't rated Becky Lynch yet :no:

* Hasn't added Peyton to his favorites :beckywhat

* Ran out of Peyton rep to send me :lol*


----------



## CJ

*Knows I haven't actually rated anyone, so if I gave Bex a bunch of 10's it'd look kinda suspect :side:
Has probably eaten Ceviche :hmm:
Glad Rusev's now on the A show :rusevyes
*


----------



## DELETE

Is having a convorsation with @Mordecay
Likes leanna decker
Maybe he likes pandas?


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably hates Jinder Veins now
- Bummed that Balor may be missing some more time again after just getting back
- Is close to 4,000 points


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

-Likes Roman Reigns 
-lifetime premium member
-nearly 100,000 points


----------



## Ronny

- Marking out for Y2J
- Loves 90's music
- Likes Attitude-Era talent more than the ones now


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- In china
- Offline
- Just had their first anniversary


----------



## DELETE

watches cartoon network
Most likely watches hentai
been here for almost 3 years.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Needs to check their math
- Is right about two of those things
- Their sig still isn't centered


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Regular member here
- Doesn't get involved in many WF heat
- Chill dude*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves music over wrestling

* Changed his sig completely

* Wishes he was in a concert right now*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently added Miz to his favourites list :mckinney
- Will be happy that Rusev will be gracing SDL :rusevyes
- Close to 15k points.


----------



## DELETE

has a cool sig pic
has an obsession with becky lynch
Probally wants becky lynch nudes


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks Ambrose is shit fpalm

* Thinks Peyton is ugly fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

* Fan of Whatculture*


----------



## DELETE

Doesnt realize i dont think peyton is ugly. I just dont think she is attractive. there is a diffrence :jericho2
Likes ambrose :bunk
Is named after my favorite cartoon character.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Red repped me, recently 
- Should know that I'm indifferent towards Balor. Neither a big fan nor a hater
- Probably hated Jinder Mahal for the rest of his life *


----------



## DammitChrist

- Must have have been pleased by the winner of the WM 33 main event
- Likely watches WWE only to see that one talent
- Might also be a fan of the Undertaker


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's absolutely right about that one talent and that is Roman Reigns
- Should know that there are many I do appreciate here and there but in different levels
- Cool guy, in general*


----------



## Mordecay

** Still likes Roman

* Probably loved the Strowman-Reigns segment this past monday

* Forgotten Tales avi*


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't changed his sig since the last time I named 3 things about him :WTF2
Not happy his girl Peyton wasn't at the Atlanta show
Still watches Super Girl :hmm*


----------



## DELETE

Should put the "be honest about the user above you" thread back in rants
likes redheads
still hasnt told me if he likes pandas or not :bunk


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Curious about pandas
- Loves to delete stuff
- Likes comic books?*


----------



## Mordecay

*DELETE

* Just surpassed the 1k posts :yay

* Becoming a regular here

* Likes this :bonk smilie a lot

SATAN TAKER

* Ninja'd me, again :goldberg2

* Going for his 11th year as a member next month

* Was the last person I did 3 things about*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Had to wait awhile, again
- Was also ninja'd, again
- Already broke the 3,000 post mark


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- likes stevens Universe
- has half the post I do despite being here a lot longer.
- Likes pokemon.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has goo current favorites
- Reigns fan OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!
- Likes punk chicks that play bass guitar*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy/sig combo
- Enjoying their weekend
- Wrestlers are completely removed from their sig


----------



## CJ

*Uses the Red WF Skin :JLC3
Has been waiting so long that he probably considered naming 3 things about himself :beckylol
Hopefully had a good Easter :thumbsup
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Also uses the red skin i'm assuming :yay
- Kicked this thread back into action.
- One of WF's GOATs. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

excellent taste in wrestlers

deserves to be promoted beyond Chief.

Proud Englishman and devotee of :becky2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Had a memorable back and forth in rants not too long ago :lol
- Has been one of the nicest peeps to me since i started posting on here.
- Was recently listening to a Joan Jett classic. :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably sad to hear about Dash injury

* Has added Aleister to his favorites

* Should probably move Samson to the main roster section of his favorites :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Found the thread
- Didn't revive it
- Hasn't changed their sig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

marching on 1,000 posts.

has a distinct avi & sig combo

has made so many grades that he probably is doing post graduate work.


----------



## Dolorian

- Has almost 14,000 profile visits
- Likes Lana Del Rey
- Found the G spot within parts unknown


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post before I
- Has a new avy
- Still doesn't have a tumbleweed


----------



## Mordecay

** Was waiting for me to give this thread a push

* Should know that I wasn't paying much attention to the forum in the weekend

* Should post more to make a turn on the chinless one*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Posting more sultry pics of Royce
- Cannot wait for her to be part of the main roster
- Not much of a music fan*


----------



## Mordecay

** It's right that I don't hear much music these days

* Unlike him, who made his choice of music over wrestling as it shows in his sig

* Should know that my hopes of seeing Peyton on the main roster decrease each passing taping for the way she has been booked as of late*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Which is not a mirrored image of their avy
- Want to see a heel turn


----------



## CJ

*Hoping to make it to 600 posts by the end of the year :fingerscrossed
King of this thread :thumbsup
Hasn't made any posts in a couple of days :hmm*


----------



## Mordecay

** Hasn`t changed his sigpic in a while :hmm

* I think he wasn't online yesterday

* Didn't posted in the "Hottest WWE women" thread because I think we all know his answer :becky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was late again
- Doesn't like naming thigs about yours truly
- Online


----------



## Mordecay

** Keeps count of my posts here

* Should know I don't post much of him since he doesn't post much in other threads

* And I ran out of information about him*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Obviously likes Peyton with wavy hair
- Has CJ posting gifs on his visitor page
- Likes golf and tennis*


----------



## BaeJLee

-Likes
-Dean
-Ambrose


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Goes for the most obvious thing to say about me :lol
- Has really good taste in wrestlers (AJ Lee, Finn, Becky, Mickie, Sami, and especially Seth)
- Likes The Sims 3 (Y)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

has a remarkable amount of rants focused on her.

one of the nice ones who doesn't merit such negative attention.

most talked about bosom on WF. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

- sure to shout FOREVER as much as Terry Funk

- similar to his frequent sig/avatar combo that will stand the test of time

- knows of the greatness that is *Sleepaway Camp* :cozy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

fetes feet which is quite a feat.

excellent taste in women and songs.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Freaked me out slightly with that gif haha
- Made me laugh with his last 3 things about me and the 'bosom' comment :lmao
- Loves spinning avs*


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes RAW more than SD, mostly because of the roster

* Isn't posting in the RAW/SD sections as much as she used to

* Probably knows that I would like Peyton if if she went bald*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HEY AMBROSE GIRL!!!!

- Sorry, she rarely ever here

And now for you:

- Royce pic of the week posted by Mordecay 
- Heh... his last suffix of his username is Decay (Nice!)
- Eats green apples more than red... I mean, to hell with red
- Here's an extra one: Destroying James Shitsworth as we speak... just plant a flaming rod up his ass, while you're at it.*


----------



## Oneiros

- Usually posts some cool photos in the PYP thread.
- Isn't as enthusiastic about wrestling as he used to be.
- Would maybe like Tommy End/Aleister Black, even though he didn't like the gif of him doing a backflip.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of my favourite WF posters.
- Big fan of LU
- Doesn't rate Tyler Breeze particularly highly. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

- One of my favorite posters on here 
- Rates Becky Lynch highly, and might enjoy her eventual feud against Charlotte Flair 
- Appreciates the team of Cesaro and Sheamus :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably one of the few people who liked the Ziggler-Ambrose feud for the WWE title

* Agrees with most of my opinions :yay

* Lives in the same location Dolph allegedly calls home*


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

-Great taste in women.
-Peyton Royce fan
-Likes nickelback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

*Likes Rum & Coke
Jericho fan :y2j
Just watched Backlash 08*


----------



## Mordecay

** Missing his sexy Leanna sigs

* Missing his awesome Peyton reps

* Probably has Rory McIlroy as national hero*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Harper
- Making a name for himself
- He'll soon to have more reps and points*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is losing interest in wrestling 
- Prefers music over wrestling now
- Has noticed I haven't been posting in this thread much, I've been REALLY busy lol*


----------



## Kenny

- has met ALL THE SHIELD now
- may be watching RAW tomorrow for DEAN. FUCKING. AMBROSE.
- is short?


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is right about me being short :lol
- Has a woman with quite possibly the nicest ass I've seen in awhile in his sig
- Has a dot as his usertitle for some reason*


----------



## SonnenChael

- versteht kein Wort was ich schreibe
- mag schöne Frauenärsche
- ein großer Dean Ambrose Mark.

( - doesn't understand what I'm writing, -likes nice female assets, is a Dean Ambrose mark)

Spice it up fellahs!


----------



## Mordecay

** Has a weird avi

* Probably an MMA fan

* If he is from Hamburg he might have heard about a peruvian soccer player named Paolo Guerrero*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably watching SD more than Raw
- Except for Ambrose being on Raw
- May hate Michael Cole but likes Adam Cole... I hope, they're not related.*


----------



## nyelator

-Has a cool avatar 
-May be leaving wrestling as well
-Lives around me ;D


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has Undertaker, Mr. Perfect, and Hulk Hogan as his favorites... good man.
- Lives in Texas
- Should betray James Ellsworth as his tag partner right about now.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Doesn't like the Gate of Hell complete

* Still loving classic wrestling

* Not so much the current product*


----------



## SonnenChael

- knows now, that I've heard of the mediocre Guerrero
- wished to be Brad Maddox at some point
- #pushroyce


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- German
- Has no sig
- Or is just posting from mobile


----------



## SonnenChael

Make_The_Grade said:


> - German
> - Has no sig
> - Or is just posting from mobile


-not german
-has a sig
-being a fan of a tv show, which I've literally never heard in my life.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has slightly less posts than I
- Has a lot less point than I
- Yet is more well known than I


----------



## Dolorian

- Doesn't needs to take a test to make the grade
- Has taken over Steven Universe
- Probably got a Nintendo Switch and is playing Zelda


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is into creepy avys
- Is into anime I believe
- Is one of the semi-regulars of this thread


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got rid of their location that mentioned New Day
- Posted 7am my time
- Their sig is a show I've never seen but have heard so much about*


----------



## CJ

*Has now met all 3 members of The Shield








Biggest Dean Ambrose fan on WF :fact
Fan of American candy (Y)
*


----------



## Kenny

- is a GOD of gifs
- might enjouy thefact that im drunk as fuck right now
- FACT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

drunk as fuck

an ass man.

his avi makes me think of milkshakes. :yum:


----------



## Refuse

Seen alot of his posts around the forum today.

Love his Sig

Daniel Bryan AVI


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Somebody I haven't seen in this thread before
- Loves them some Randall (Y)
- Doesn't want to be on the List*


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

- Stalks The Shield
- Lives in New Zealand
- Bodacious ta ta's :flair3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Always mistake that avatar to Shao Kahn's pic from Mortal Kombat Annihilation
- AJ Styles fan
- Got a like from Ambrose Girl*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Losing interest in WWE
- Should hang in there
- Their sig pic has a Ferris Wheel


----------



## Dolorian

- Is on page 2437 of the book "How to Talk to People"
- Should know that being a wheelman for the jobber is not a good job
- Is making a name for themselves


----------



## Refuse

Cool looking AVI

Member for nearly 2 years

A shit load of points (I have no idea what points mean)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig pic isn't working
- Online
- Made a post in here earlier


----------



## Refuse

It's working for me?

Joined in 2013
Wheelman for James Ellsworth
Cant see me sig pic


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Over 11 years old
- Has very little points
- Is being very active


----------



## CJ

*Wants to visit Australia
Starting to post more outside this thread :thumbsup
Doesn't drink
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Steadily approaching the 100k point mark.
- Celebrating promotion back to the Premier League :goool2
- Hopes Becky actually makes it on SDL this week.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't care for me anymore
- No longer posts after me
- But may post now


----------



## Allur

has points out the ass
friends with soulcat sally als
newfag :duck


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Finnish
- Sig isn't centered
- Last post on previous page


----------



## DELETE

has a centered sig
Still likes steven universe

Is probally between the age of 12-18


----------



## Mordecay

** Waiting for the Broken Matt Hardy character to debut and hear his battle cry

* Waiting for Balor to have an actual feud

* Waiting for me to change the girl on my sig (not gonna happen buddy)
*


----------



## DELETE

Didnt tag me in his post where he posted a pic of EMMA
Probally wants the bullet club to come to WWE.
Doesnt like balor. :bunk


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Big fan of Balor
- Thinks I'm younger than I really am
- Hasn't had their first anniversary yet


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Must really like Stephen Universe
Wheelman for James Ellsworth
less than 600 posts*


----------



## Mordecay

** Fan of "The Queen"

* Also fan of "The King"

* Even likes "The Kingslayer"

May have a thing for royalty lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Named four things
- Still in the thread
- Sig pic's background is transparent


----------



## Aizen

* Misses his pal BLEACH.

* May like to work for Cartoon Network Studios someday.

* And create his own animated show about the journeys of a shy life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

shortened his username

always posts excellence in the Celebrity Thread.

captivating sig.


----------



## Vox Machina

Username has multiple meanings. 

Will probably notice I can't do bullet points because I'm on mobile. 

Brought back the Decker sig recently.


----------



## Mordecay

** Apparently likes a game called Tales of Symphonia Chronicles

* Nickname based in a sword on the Fire Emblem videogame

* Should know that I had to google that because I don't know those games :grin2:*


----------



## CJ

*Thinks I'm a Rory McIlroy fan








Knows Charlotte doesn't work as face :agree:
Probably the biggest Peyton Royce fan in South America (Y)*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably looking forward to a Charlotte vs Becky feud
- Is literally a GOD/GODDESSS
- Is also Leanna Decker's panda


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Really cool poster
- We agree on a lot of things
- Joined in 2015*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Expresses emotions through music
- Has a small post count
- Compared to his longevity as a member


----------



## DELETE

Very active in this thread
Isnt active in other threads
I suspect he doesnt even watch wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Surprised I like Balor, but shouldn't be
- The sig made me lol
- Getting a push*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Jeribrose

* Will miss Y2J once he leaves for his next tour

* Probably knows that I am still jealous of her and probably will for as long as I am a member of this forum (or I meet Peyton) :grin2:*


----------



## DELETE

Inside a venus flytrap.
Is probally ant-man
Has a quote in his sig.


----------



## Vox Machina

Is broken. 

Likes Balor... I think. 

Likes memes.


----------



## CJ

*Awesome sig :yay
Still trying to pick up redheads at the dungeon
Approaching his 3rd anniversary :mckinney
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Just made avis of Wonder Woman :grin2:

* Doesn't like Rory McIlroy :hmm

* Is sending awesome Peyton rep again :yay*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is looking forward to Rusev getting his title shot
- Can't wait for Peyton to make it to the main roster
- Should continue regularly beating up the jobber (who shall not be named)


----------



## CJ

*Fan of the Queen








Has switched allegiance to Roman :surprise:
Has a huge pic of my favorite redhead on his visitor wall :sodone*


----------



## DELETE

Still hasnt told me if he likes pandas.
Probably will never tell me if he likes pandas.
I suspect he is a "in the closet" panda lover.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

Likes the greatest German team ever, 
Love the Sig, 
Heat for the win


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Handsome Rusev
- Likely marked out for that legends segment at Mania last year
- Has an underscore in their username*


----------



## Vox Machina

Holding out hope that Dean will be pushed on Raw.

Is on :thelist

Definitely missed my LOTR based joke facts. Because New Zealand.


----------



## Kenny

- endless trash 
- might still enjoy wwe
- anime fan


----------



## Mordecay

** Boobs

* Ass

* Probably likes a certain South Park character that doesn't talk*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig pic background is actually white
- Tried to take a shortcut
- Off for the weekend


----------



## nyelator

Likes Steven Universe
Is a male
Needs to eat


----------



## DELETE

Is in texas but says the word "mate" :hmm
Is one of my friends
Doesnt like the sexy god known as finn balor.


----------



## Mordecay

** Knows Balor doesn't stand a chance against Brock :grin2:

* Doesn't understand Roman fans who hate Balor

* Probably looking forward to a Balor-Miz feud*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last to post before noon
- Currently online
- May or may not post next


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will always be here to keep this thread going :clap
- Excited for his next avi/sig change.
- No longer has a location :surprise:


----------



## DELETE

Is wrong that @Mordecay will post next
Post in this thread alot
Doesnt get in arguments on this site.

NINJA'D

Posts alot
Gets into arguments about becky alot
Posted in the first thread I ever made.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Made a typo
- Never sees my post outside this thread


----------



## DELETE

Didnt see that I corrected my typo.
Is right that I never see his post outside of this thread.
Still learning how to talk to people


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 4 minutes after I did
- Made an edit to their other post
- Is gone for now


----------



## Kenny

- posted quite some time ago
- been here 4 years
- likes cartoons


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is apparently an Alexa fan
- Been a member of WF since I was in high school
- Likes to like people's posts :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- Has been hit by my LIKE
- Porbably loves the fact that ALL OF THE SHIELD are on RAW
- may not like alexa


----------



## CJ

*Has the same sig as @Brock :hmm
Looking forward to his team getting beat on the regular by Newcastle next season :yay
Used to be a Becky mark but is now on team Bliss :WTF2*


----------



## DELETE

Likes football/soccer
Doesnt live in the US?
A fellow alexa mark.


----------



## Mordecay

** Hasn't posted in the womens ranking thread in the General forum section

* Probably Alexa and Emma will be his top 2

* And Peyton will be at the bottom :hmm*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- hasn't posted in a while
- Has had to have seen my posts now
- Sig hasn't been changed for quite some time


----------



## CJ

*Has almost made it to 600 posts already :damn
Still hasn't finished that how to talk to people book
Huge Baron Corbin fan :hmm*


----------



## Dolorian

- Completely changed his opinion about Charlotte after her feud with Becky
- Fellow Emma fan 
- Buried the Ryback buries Jinder Mahal thread


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rocking a new avy
- Pushing 8,000 posts
- Posted over an hour ago


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- is "very shy"
- posted 3 hours ago
- is the 24426th post in this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obfuscation

- appreciates a Creeping Death reference

- probably enjoys the other three in THE BIG FOUR of thrash metal bands (Megadeth, Anthrax, Slayer)

- earns a generic 3rd Metallica associative comment: may have loved All Nightmare Long being the theme song to No Mercy 2008


----------



## Rugrat

Fan of Mike Awesome
Dislikes Vince Russo
Saw Smackdown yesterday


----------



## Obfuscation

- pro 1998 WCW

- saw Naito live :cozy

- understands the great creative depth to a wrestler's name like THE GIANT


----------



## Dolorian

- Probbaly has no more gods left to deconstruct
- May be a Paramore fan
- Enjoys life in the vivid dream with their eyes wide shut


----------



## Mordecay

** Hasn't participated in the Womens ranking thread :hmm

* Probably liked that Bray finally cut a promo live

* Still no sig*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably got quite happy whenever Peyton ranked highly in somebody's women's rankings
- Thanks for making that topic btw, it was fun (Y)
- Has a lot of good favourites*


----------



## Kenny

- loves all shield members
- has gone to quite a few wrestling shows
- made the HOF ballot


----------



## Mordecay

** Bliss fan

* No more boobs and ass in his sig/avi :sadpanda

* Probably liked BRAUUUUUUNNN!!!!! destroying Reigns at Payback
*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Found an excellent women's ranking system for WF to enjoy :mckinney
- Always blesses people with Peyton goodness.
- Might hope that Ru-Ru does indeed get a title shot at MITB.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Becky Lynch fan
- Guessing he has a thing for red heads 
- Is a fellow Brit.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for one year
- Sends posts from their iPhone
- Online and in the thread


----------



## Dolorian

- Nijae'd me
- Is lost in Steven's Universe
- has made nearly 600 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Invisible
- Sigless


----------



## Dolorian

- Is very shy
- Can Ninja invisible people
- Has only made one thread on the forum


----------



## Brie Wyatt

- Cool avatar
- A dude
- Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Less than a year old
- Also doesn't have a sig
- Gender:Unknown, though most likely male


----------



## CJ

*Edited his post :hmm
Has apparently been a secret Fandango fan this entire time :WTF2
Will probably have over 1000 posts by the end of the year :done
*


----------



## DELETE

Sent me Leanna Decker rep. :nice
Gave me a warning :bunk
Refuses to tell me whether or not he likes pandas (im gonna keep saying this until you tell me).


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Finn Balor fan.
- Alexa Bliss fan.
- Has been on WF for 8 months this month.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I was joking earlier
- We'll always be friends
- May have notice I've been more active in other sections


----------



## Kenny

- is a cool dude
- is making a name for themselves
- wheelman for james ellsworth


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is always posting 3 things at this time, which is Aussie/NZ evening
- Has Roman getting his ass kicked in his av, which I don't appreciate that much 
- Doesn't use capital letters*


----------



## Laughable Chimp

- His name is Kenny
- Is a Lifetime premium member
- BRAUNNNNNNN

SHIT I FUCKED UP TOO LATE


----------



## Kenny

- got ninja'd
- joined last year
- is not a premium member


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his Alexa avi :sadpanda

* Now it is Roman getting his ass kicked :yay

* Probably a Liverpool fan*


----------



## nyelator

1.Makes me to want to start checking out Peyton Royce more
2.Liked BAMF
3.Also likes Luke Harper


----------



## Dolorian

- Is happy to see Bliss at the top of the RAW women's division
- Has watched every Shattered Dreams production
- Should stop tag teaming up with the jobber


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- He's a fan of Jericho... And he's marking out maaaaaaan 
- Username is the same name as the car from back to the future
- I like the pic in his Avi but no idea what it actually is from or represents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyelator

1.Likes HHH
2.Likes Dean
3.Likes Reigns


----------



## DELETE

My freind als
Likes curt hawkins (lmao)
Should change his avi imo


----------



## Dolorian

- Member of the Finn Bálor Rises group
- One of their friends is banned
- Has received many more likes than they have given


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Doesn't use signatures.
- Getting close to 100k points :clap
- Wasn't a fan of the House of Horrors match.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thought Roman's Empire patheticness was funny in sad way :lol
- Forever repping Becky
- STRAIGHT FIYAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Kenny

- dislikes my avatar 
- accepts Ambrose rep
- may like raw more than smackdown


----------



## Mordecay

** It's exactly 15 days older than me

* Probably accepts Christina Hendricks rep

* Or any kind of rep involving huge boobs*


----------



## Kenny

- has sent me great hendricks rep :sodone
- has good favourite wrestlers
- loves peyton


----------



## Obfuscation

- boobs

- BRAUN

- finally saw *Heat* :trips5 (couldn't figure out a 3rd B word/name for proper alteration. So movies it is.)


----------



## Vox Machina

Probably couldn't decide between Marley or Foxxx if his life depended on it. 

Has a porcelain collection. 

Is on WikiFeet as I type this.


----------



## El Dandy

Seems p cool

Likes "stuff" and "things"

Is a Detroit Red Wings fan


----------



## Obfuscation

- MiSu of Hockey fans

- the normal obby

- needs a Silver King on this place to form Los Fabulosos


----------



## Mordecay

** Over 10 years in the forum

* Weirdly, has double the amount of posts than points

* Apparently part of the Feet World Order*


----------



## Obfuscation

- probably wants to be dubbed the venus fly trap of WF

- the usual suspects in the favorites list

- may actually know what points are for :CENA


----------



## Aizen

* He slip into something more comfortable, proceed into space… a life in the vivid dream.

* Where he sees Neon Demons, flesh without blood, films, white walls, etc.

* But he will always be part of the great misdirect… mirrors and obfuscation.


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't made it to 1000 posts yet :hmm
Introduced me to Faith Marone


Spoiler














Hunts demons in his spare time
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Will never stop using the orange font

* Hasn't change his sig in a while, which is weird for him

* Has kept his opinion about Charlotte leaked pics to himself*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New avy
- Older than I
- Already on the HOF ballot


----------



## DELETE

Hasnt changed his sig in a long time
Hasnt changed his avi in a long time
I suspect he is white.


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably has mixed feelings about Lebron James

* Was sad when Klopp left Dortmund

* Found Charlotte's leaks "Not good" (I am trying not to be rude)*


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- probably wants Peyton leaks next
- Probably wants Luke Harper leaks too
- Trying not to be rude and provoke DELETE.


----------



## Jam

They have a gift of some sort

Lives in Neverland

Just a hunch but I think they might like Chris Jericho


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Sexy Avi 
- advocate of da big Dawg
- Needs to drink it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

Metallica fan (Y)
Been here a little over a year now
Studies music


----------



## Kenny

- Rey fan
- likes baseball
- is very close to overtaking my post count


----------



## CJ

*Braun fan :braun
Probably watching Liverpool vs Southampton atm
Likes Hokkien noodles :hmm*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves women called Leanna

* May or may not have seen Killian Dain during his indie days as Big Damo

* Secretly wants that the Becky-Charlotte video rumour is true:grin2:*


----------



## CJ

*Not a huge Becky Lynch fan








Knows I haven't seen the Charlotte leaks 0
Now has a chibi Peyton avi :hmm*


----------



## Jam

Impeccable taste in women

Impeccable taste in food

Leanna Decker :sodone


----------



## Dolorian

- Ninj'd me
- Fellow Reigns fan
- Closing in on 7,500 points


----------



## DELETE

Cool avi
Doesnt have a location.
More points than posts.


----------



## El Dandy

has 1200 posts on the dot

tag teaming James Ellsworth

don't think I've crossed paths with him outside of right now


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes Hockey

* Will be a member for 10 years in a few months

* Haven't seen him much on other threads though*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Usually the last one to post before 12AM
- Is on pretty late in my time
- May not have seen my one post in the leaks thread


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One post away from a nice round number.
- Forum veteran.
- Gradually becoming more active around the forum :yay


----------



## nyelator

Becky Lynch fan (which we may have to hash out ;D)
AJ Styles fan 
Alexa Bliss fan


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is clearly a secret Becky fan due to their sig colour :wink2:
- From Texas.
- Might be looking forward to Benjamin returning on SD.


----------



## nyelator

Was wrong in his first fact about me
Fan of Y2J BABY
Likes Elias Sampson


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- probably some of the most unimaginative answers on this thread :lol
- Likes AC/DC 
- favourites range from Batista to goldust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is a big Robert Trujillo fan

- Is Off to Never Land

- Is almost at 5,000 points*


----------



## Aizen

* Very talented.

* Probably has the largest gallery of Kana's digital paintings in the world.

* May one day his work gets signed by Kana herself.


----------



## DELETE

Likes Real Madrid?
Likes La liga?
Likes football/soccer?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Making guesses
- Was wrong about my race
- I assume they're black


----------



## CJ

*Changed his avi like twice today already :hmm
Guessing people's race :hmm
Has recently started making a lot of posts outside this thread :hmm
*


----------



## Paigeology

Likes that particular emote a lot (forget her name, think shes english?)

Biggest fan of miss Decker here?

puts my post count to shame


----------



## DELETE

likes the :hmm gif
should unban balorgoat (i liked watching him and one winged angel argue)
been on this site for almost 6 years.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was active in the leaks thread
- Didn't approve of Charlotte
- First to post on this page


----------



## Paigeology

605 posts and 6,606 points. spot a pattern?

mike tyson in their sig

Cartoon Ava but i have no idea who it is


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't recognize Rick Sanchez
- Is proud of that fact
- Still in the thread


----------



## CJ

*Now has a Mike Tyson sig :hmm
Corbin fan
Doesn't think he'll make it to 30 :WTF2*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wondering about my avy/sig choices
- Bought the thread back
- Is currently on the job


----------



## El Dandy

- driving James Ellsworth
- apparently is p shy
- has Chris Rock in his sig


----------



## nyelator

Has a cool Username 
Likes to Hustle 
IS a Lifetime member


----------



## DELETE

Doesnt like rap :bunk
likes trump :notrump
Sasha isnt in his favorite womens list :nice


----------



## Obfuscation

- DELETE

- DEPETE??

- 2/10 Fry meme avatar


----------



## DELETE

doesnt like my avatar 
Thinks im depete?
has a weird username


----------



## nyelator

I semi like 
Likes Rap
Fellow Bliss mark


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Big fan of music
- We share several favorites
- Less than a year old


----------



## Vox Machina

Changed his avatar finally.

Likes Mike Tyson.

Likes Rick and Morty.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a while
- Changed their set up
- May not watch Mike Tyson Mysteries


----------



## Obfuscation

- still hasn't told us the grade he makes

- gives Adult Swim programs an A

- reps Sonic in his heart


----------



## nyelator

A Mod
Lives in a Dream
Has a shit ton of posts


----------



## El Dandy

Likes Big Dave
Lives in Texas
Has given out over 9,000 likes


----------



## nyelator

He was right about me in the post above
Sig I don't get 
Is dandy


----------



## Mordecay

** Has some good bands on his sig

* Although doesn't have Peyton in his Favorite women list :hmm

* Wants Batista to have one more run in WWE*


----------



## El Dandy

Uses green text color

Thinks nyelator has some good bands on his sig

Has MEH tastes in indie wrestlers


----------



## nyelator

Seems cool
In here a lot
Uses Black text color


----------



## Ronny

- Has great taste in music
- Has great taste in talent
- I see quite frequently on threads.


----------



## DELETE

doesnt like balor :bunk
Likes Aj styles 
His name is ronny?


----------



## Ronny

DELETE said:


> doesnt like balor :bunk
> Likes Aj styles
> His name is ronny?


Is marking out for Balor
Shouts delete at the mirror to himself before bed
Guessed my name right (quite the challenge xD)


----------



## nyelator

For: DELETE 
Funny Username 
Funny Sig
Likes Finn Balor (don't know why)

For:Ronny
Likes Styles
Made me curious which bands in my sig he likes 
Makes me wonder what wrestlers in my sig we likes


----------



## Dolorian

- Actually planned to make post #24526 exactly at 4:00 pm today
- Loves Alexa Bliss
- Loves Maryse


----------



## nyelator

Knows me all too well 
Cool Avatar
Username I can't say


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Username isn't capitalized
- Gender:Unknown
- Chronic post liker-er


----------



## nyelator

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Username isn't capitalized
> - Gender:Unknown
> - Chronic post liker-er


Now knows I am male
Is right about my Usename 
Has Mike Tyson in his sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Post count is bigger than mine
- As well as their points


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Rick and Morty fan, wubba lubba dub dub
- Offline 
- Fan of animated Tv shows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Joining Peter Pan
- Fellow R&M fan
- Is also online


----------



## DELETE

Likes adult swim
Doesnt know this quote "young savage why you trapping so hard?"
likes rock music.


----------



## Mordecay

** May have gone to a few NXT shows

* Probably stopped when Balor was called up

* The thought of Billie and Peyton all over each other gave him a boner >*


----------



## Dolorian

- Was not amused to see Rowan beat Harper last night.
- Knows that Regularly beating up the jobber is best for business.
- Gets GOAT gifs from CJ regularly


----------



## Mordecay

** Also receives reps from CJ GOAT

* Never participated in the rank your WWE women thread :hmm

* Probably reach 8k posts later this month*


----------



## nyelator

A cool Dude
Likes The Miz
Has a name I can't say


----------



## DammitChrist

- Huge fan of Alexa Bliss 
- Located in the same state where the GOAT, Shawn Michaels, was born in :mark:
- Possibly wouldn't mind if Christian was inducted into the Hall of Fame some day


----------



## DELETE

Lives in the same state as me.
Thinks benoit should be a HOFer
Hasnt changed his sig and avi in a while.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Lives in the city a lot of wrestlers live in
- Has been part of WF for 9 months
- LOL worthy sig, even I love Balor*


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Think she might like Ambrose...
- Met all of the shield. 
- Been here nearly 3 years.


----------



## CJ

*Has a lot of deleted messages on his visitor wall :hmm:
Fellow Jericho fan :JLC3
Not a Bliss fan*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should go back to the sexy Leana sigs

* But he is probably fine with being her panda

* Hasn't being in the forum as much as he used to lately :hmm*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Gets repped regularly
- A bully who beats up Ellsworth
- Had to make an edit


----------



## CJ

*Would prefer if this was my sig








WF's no.1 Peyton fan (Y)
Has apparently started calling me CJ GOAT :beckylol

MTG

:beckyhi
Has already surpassed 600 posts & it's not even June yet :woah
Knows I didn't get ninja'd, I just really wanted to post that Leanna gif :beckylol
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Got ninja'd
- Editing post now
- Thinking about a temp ban


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Finally changed the theme of their sig and av
- GUZMA!!
- No idea what the sig is from :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- doesnt respond to pms or wall posts :mj2
- may like the fact i recently watched MITB 2016
- wishes ambrose was universal champ


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- BRAAAUUUUUUUNNNN
- From Straya.
- Always has enthralling sigpics :clap


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One half the Lass Kickers. :becky

Still sporting an amazing signature. :becky2

Is an amazing friend. :benson*_


----------



## Kenny

- may not like current booking of BECKY
- would like to see styles vs nakamura
- may still watch most of wwe

-ninjad again :mj2

- from orlando 
- been here 6 years now 
- always liked BECKY


----------



## Vox Machina

One of my favorite posters. 

Has a delightful Becky avatar.

Knows she deserves better. :becky2

KENNY

Ninja'd me. (double ninja'd) 

Enjoys large breasts.

Never got back to me on my match suggestion. :kobe5


----------



## Kenny

- got ninjad
- made me think for a second that i was one of his favourite posters :mj2
- likes anime


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
Got ninja'd

Loves Braun Strawman. 

Has been here for a decade and 3 years from this August. 

Has a sexy signature *_


----------



## Kenny

Sol Katti said:


> One of my favorite posters.
> 
> Has a delightful Becky avatar.
> 
> Knows she deserves better. :becky2
> 
> KENNY
> 
> Ninja'd me. (double ninja'd)
> 
> Enjoys large breasts.
> 
> Never got back to me on my match suggestion. :kobe5


You'll have to remind me :mj2 sorry 

- ninjad
- is a good poster
- may like boobs


----------



## Mordecay

** Sad that :braun got injured

* May like the Omega guy from NJPW :grin2:

* Back to the big boobs sig :yay*


----------



## Dolorian

- I already did his Women's wrestlers ranking poll
- Has a Chibi Peyton as his avatar
- Watches NJPW


----------



## Mordecay

** Has the same top 3 women that Legit Boss has

* Peyton is in his top10 :woo

* I may had something to do with that :grin2:*


----------



## Kenny

- may know that i like all the top line of wrestlers he supports
- big fan of PEYTON
- also likes boobs :bird


----------



## Mordecay

** Sent me awesome rep :done

* Changed from highlighting boobs to highlight ass in his sig

* Hoping for Liverpool to finish in the top 4*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Rocking a new sig
- Their brother Would be happy I changed my sig
- May not get the mash-up in my avy


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Now seems to be representing Mike Tyson Adventures.
Been here for 4 years.
Seems to be the last post every time I have the urge to post here*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- *Mysteries
- Had a Shoutout in the Bliss interview thread
- Had their wish for a Nothing section granted


----------



## Kenny

- mike tyson adventures
- rick avatar
- been here 4 years


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loves seeing BRAAAAAAUN smash Roman.

Also lives in Australia.

Is a rep whore.


----------



## Kenny

- also lives in Australia
- may also like seeing BRAUNNNN destroy Roman
- always has nice sigs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Knows Lita has epic boobs.










Loves a good booty.


----------



## Mordecay

** Lives in the birth country of the 2 hottest women in WWE

* Wouldn't mind to die sofocated by Lita's boobs

* In a back and forth with Kenny*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Is a major Peyton Royce fan. 

Has amazing taste in talent.

Sexy ass signature. :benson*


----------



## Mordecay

** Competing with Even Flow as the biggest :benson fan in WF

* One of my first friends here :yay

* Probably just as dissapointed as I am with Paige's behaviour in the past year*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes old-school and new-school cartoons
- Knows that cartoons are better than movies
- Fan of Tyson?*


----------



## DELETE

Likes music
Doesnt like the CW division
Probally hasnt watched the movie "blended"


----------



## Mordecay

** New sig is quite funny

* Weirdly didn't put Emma in his WF's Fave women ranking

* Fellow non premium account*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Non-premium and probably not looking forward to it
- Obsessed with Payton
- Has posters across the room of her... no wonder*


----------



## Kenny

- likes music more than wrestling
- has some of my favourites in his shitlist
- has been here 11 years


----------



## Obfuscation

- brought ASS back to his theme

- probably makes everyone itt :walphtf when they see his join date

- just discovered, w/me, that Donnie is addicted to crack


----------



## Kenny

- has almost 20,000 posts more than me
- co witness to donnie addicted to crack
- watches a lot of movies


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has some of his favorites in my shitlist. I wonder who he has on my favorite list
- Likes butts :nice:
- BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNN*


----------



## Mordecay

** Confused me with Making the Grade in one of his recent posts

* Added Favorite list and shitlist again to his sig

* It is shorter than before*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has chibified his avi
- Might be excited about the potential of Cole in WWE.
- Casually enjoying the reign of the King of the Cruiserweights.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Always has well thought out posts
- A rep whore
- Never heard of the show in my sig


----------



## CJ

*Just called Chief a whore :WTF2
Regrets the underscores
Loves cartoons
*


----------



## DELETE

Doesnt like the fact that make the grade called chief a whore.
Watches porn daily
His sig reminds me of a song on FIFA 17.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Shows their distaste for Reigns
- A huge fan of Balor


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is accurate about my rep tendencies :book
- Has a rather drunk looking Rick in his avi now.
- Has a perfect number of points.


----------



## Mordecay

** Got tired of Paige's bullshit

* Got repped

* Mostly because Royce is still on his sig :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't recognize my avy
- Is now online
- Changed their sig pic


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Mordecay:
- Very sensible and logical poster.
- Has an awesome taste in talent.
- His sigpics must cheer people up on a regular basis. :clap

MTG:

- Lightning fast to respond.
- Expert ninja
- Should get awarded a premium membership for his work in this thread.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Was right about Mordecays sig 
- Seems to like a lot of Indie wrestlers 
- Nearly 40k points


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has posts worth reading
- Likes 2/3 of The Shield
- Has a narrow pic for an avy


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I don't know which wrestlers they like, except New Day
- Except New Day aren't mentioned anymore?
- Has a lot of rep for so few posts*


----------



## Mordecay

** Everyone knows what wrestlers she likes :grin2:

* May be biased to choose RAW over SD for 3 big reasons

* Peyton didn't cracked her top10 despite meeting her and saying she was very nice :hmm*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His nickname rhymes with Bombay
- And okay
- Not fond towards Roman Reigns*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably listening to some newly released metal album atm
- Blind Guardian fan
- Would love an WWE24 documentary on the Undertaker or a Stone Cold Podcast with him.


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably wants a WWE24 special about Dean since Roman and Seth had theirs

* Just surpassed 8k points

* Still a brief candle in the dark*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Well known
- Not here
- Under Peyton


----------



## CJ

*Went back to an animated avi :nice
Still watching Mike Tyson Mysteries
Now making regular appearances in other parts of the forum :thumbsup*


----------



## DELETE

Changes his avi alot.
Probally likes gravity falls
Im guessing he has netflix

I got ninjad again ffs


----------



## nyelator

Good guy
Likes Finn Balor
Likes Rap


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Texan
- Didn't callout DELETE's ninja'ng
- Becoming a semi-regular


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dancing with Mario
- Is going to wonder what's different with me?
- He'd probably say my hair.
- Isn't amazing on how this post was more about me than you? :ghost*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his username again at some point :lol
- His av subtly moves
- Has been for WF for 11 years this month!*


----------



## Mordecay

** Usually posts before I go to sleep :lol

* Hasn't been as active in the RAW/SD threads as she used to be :hmm

* Loves purple font*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posts when it's 5pm my time 
- Should know I can't post in the Raw/SD threads anymore cos I have a new schedule that means I'm out of the house when they're airing  I miss chatting with everybody during them!!
- Has had that Peyton montage in his sig before I'm sure, he obviously thought it was good enough to use twice :lol*


----------



## Ronny

- Wants Ambrose to fuck her xD
- Loves the Shield
- Not anywhere close to my timezone


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes Seth Rollins & Chris Jericho (Y)
- Lives somewhere that you can fly directly to from my city
- Is apparently a teenager and is making me feel a bit old lol*


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Likes cheesy pop music 
- Very popular with a lot of the men who frequent this forum
- Honorary 4th Shield member


----------



## Ronny

- Marking out for Robert Trujillo (Don't know who that is)
- Has a nice username
- Likes the Shield


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of AJ
- Fan of Sheamus (Sheamus was so awesome back in the day... he's okay now)
- From Hong Kong*


----------



## Mordecay

** Took the wrestlers from his sig... again

* Probably watched RAW/SD and got disenchanted again

* Was wrong about me having posters of Peyton all over my room, my fanaticism is mostly online*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Retaining their title of The Last One
- Doesn't have posters in their room
- Almost had a back and forth with AG


----------



## Mordecay

** Posting more outside this thread

* Somehow has a gif in his avi despite being a non premium

* Has a cartoon Mike Tyson in his avi*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't seen Mike Tyson Mysteries
- Was up late last night
- May have a back and forth with yours truely


----------



## CJ

*Hasn't had any new visitor messages since Chief wished him happy Christmas :sadpanda
Trying to get people to watch Mike Tyson Mysteries :hmm
Will soon have 619 posts







*


----------



## Mordecay

** Gets a lot of PM's of people requesting personalized sigs

* Forgot to vote for Becky in that WF ranking :beckywhat

* Wanted to use his MOD powers to make her win :hmm*


----------



## CJ

*Big tennis fan
Not a big fan of video games though :WTF2
Will probably keep that sig for a while :done*


----------



## nyelator

Banned me for a week once
Likes redheads
Has one of the best sigs on here


----------



## DELETE

Got banned for a week
Emma should be higher on his fav list
Likes rock music


----------



## nyelator

Should know Emma can't get passed those 4
Has a funny sig
Underestimated my love for rock (and grunge)


----------



## MOX

Is strangely obsessed with informing anyone who glances at his posts of all the bands and wrestlers he likes.

Thinks Ozzy Osbourne is a band.

Endearingly took the time to point out which of his favorite wrestlers are male and female.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Claims responsibility for kiling TDL
- Enjoys glasses of milk.
- Into their 6th year on the site.


----------



## nyelator

For Anark
Has a problem with my sig 
Does not realize Ozzy Osborne is the name of a band
Has a issue with people with OCD

For CLM
Much Cooler guy than the man before him
Likes Alexa
Likes Bayley (sigh)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't know of Anark
- Has multiple posts on this page
- Username is uncapitalized


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Probably routinely watches Adult Swin

- Super Mario fan ?

- Rick & Morty fan.


----------



## Mordecay

** Back here after a long time

* One of my best buddies here

* Thinks Itami hasn't lived up to the expectations*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wouldn't be opposed to Peyton wrestling in a bikini.

Still supporting Paige.

Has some good friends on here.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his favorites from Miz, Maryse and Rusev to just :braun

* Still hasn't added Peyton to his sig list :hmm

* Waiting for Mandy Rose to have a more prominent role in NXT*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might "bribe" me into adding Peyton to the gif carousel.

Keeps this thread ticking over.

Has some great favourite wrestlers.*


----------



## DELETE

Shit poster
On my ignore list
Only likes women wrestlers if they are hot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Low IQ.

Awful opinions.

No original thoughts.


----------



## Kenny

- is also on THE BRAUNNNNNN usertitle
- appreciates dat ass
- and boobs


----------



## Ronny

Is from Straya
Loves Braun (same)
Likes booty


----------



## Vox Machina

Sent a dick pic once.

Wants AJ to become US Champion.

Has 8800 points.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Knows the guy above sent a dick (A story I'm not sure I want to hear)
- Fan of Wes Craven
- Fan of 80's horror flicks ?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Close to 5000 points
- Semi-regular
- Just had their 1st annivarsary


----------



## CJ

*Dancing Mario Bros avi








Still a massive New Day fan :xavier :bige :kofi
Wants that new Ambrose shirt
*


----------



## Chrome

Tag teams with Leanna Decker and a panda
Next month he will be here 6 years now :damn
Has been having fun banning spambots like me :evil


----------



## CJ

*Visitor page still living up to it's reputation :surprise:
Changed his name to ChromeMan once :hmm
Knows it's more fun to ban actual people :evil
*


----------



## Chrome

Helped make my page live up to its reputation :evil
Should know I started with the name ChromeMan lol
Knows the fun of banning people :evil


----------



## Mordecay

** Knows Internet explorer is better :grin2:

* Founder and leader of the FWO

* Probably went or wanted to go to Takeover last night since it was close to home*


----------



## Chrome

Probably spends plenty of time on Peyton Royce's wikifeet page :side:
Fan of Chibi Wrestlers
Should know I had no interest in going to the NXT special and forgot it was on last night tbh :lol


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know that I don't belong to the FWO

* Has been busy closing threads in the General WWE section

* Probably watched the Cavs game over the PPV where Jinder won the title*


----------



## nyelator

Likes Matt Jackson
Likes Nick Jackson
Likes Adam Cole


----------



## CJ

*Not a fan of Becky's Backlash hairstyle :beckywhat
Making friends with Eva Maryse :lol
Went to a Baptist Church one time*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes pretty often
- Doesn't get liked as often
- Less than a year old


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a great username.

Love the Mario and Luigi bros. 

Has a amazing signature.*_


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*All Red Everything

Must Like Buffy The Vampire Slayer

A Nice Poster!*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has a thread about him in Rants at the moment
- His war against the white ropes is apparently a lost cause
- Fellow fan of The Queen


----------



## nyelator

All Blue Everything 
Hates Multi page threads
Has a favorites list that closely resembles my shit list.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*All Blue Everything.

Is also part of the Flair Dynasty. 

Has an amazing collection of talent on his signature. :benson *_


----------



## Dolorian

- Got ninj'd and didn't notice it
- 1# Ashley Benson Fan
- All Red Everything


----------



## nyelator

Cool Name
Nice points number
Nice post number


----------



## Mordecay

** Being lazy in this thread

* Maybe doesn't know much about the people who post around here

* One of the few Brie Bella fans on WF*


----------



## nyelator

All Green Everything
Pointed out that I forgot to take Brie Bella out of my sig
IS right about me being lazy on here


----------



## DELETE

posts in this thread too much
does not realize that that orange font in his sig is AIDS
Has never met Alexa Bliss IRL


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Ninja'd me.

Has an amazing signature which is funny.

Love his posts and understand them.*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Accepts rep of a few different celebs.
- Has an awesome collection of women's wrestlers in their sig.
- Grade A person


----------



## Mordecay

*Friends with BTheVampireSlayer

Probably sad that they still use Becky as the pinfall girl

Added a few names his sig list*


----------



## nyelator

My favorite Harper Mark
Has yet to teach me how to like Peyton 
Has yet to disown Paige


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last post on previous page
- Not a fan of TND
- Posted before I did


----------



## CJ

*Got ninja'd the other day
Didn't notice
Still hasn't made it to 619 posts :WTF2*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First on to post in here today
- May have been shocked at Jinder's win
- Is constantly disappointed in me


----------



## Mordecay

**







posts

* It is right that I don't or haven't heard about the Mike Tyson Mysteries

* May have watched Samurai Jack's finale last weekend*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- One of my best friends on the site

- We both had to call out some foolish Bliss marks in the SD thread tonight :lol

- Recently told me that he rated Okada/Marufuji 5 stars :hmm:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- An awesome fellow Ambrose fan








- Joined only a few months after me
- Likely misses Jericho*


----------



## Mordecay

** Pretty sure she misses Jericho

* One of the most active female poster in WF (at least that I know)

* Probably has more Shield related gifs than I have of Peyton :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I believe their sig pic has been modified
- Was right about me watching Samurai Jack
- May post again, sometime today


----------



## Oneiros

- The backbone of this thread
- Waiting for New Day to finally debut on Smackdown
- Probably the person with the highest Points to Posts ratio in WF


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Awesome Tama gif in his sig :lol

- No Adam Cole in the "NJPW/Others" category :hmm

- Fellow Ambrose fan :ambrose5


----------



## Mordecay

** Cried in the latest 5 or so Being the Elite Videos

* Apparently didn't liked the Marufuji-Okada match at KOPW 2016 as much as I did

* Hoping that Carmella wins the Fatal 5 way next week, then beats Naomi for the title at MITB and finally dumps the useless troll*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is ready for the iconic duo to be more than just the jobconic duo (I am as well)

- Hoping Handsome Rusev shows up on SD soon

- Never told me his thoughts on Cole/Tanahashi :hmm


----------



## Oneiros

Mordecay:

- One of the undisputed n1 fans of someone among WF
- Still has Shibata on his list, which makes me happy, but mostly sad because I have to remember why I didn't put him in mine.
- Fan of a lot of the Bullet Club guys

Edit: Ninja'd

Marky Whipreck

- Another of the undisputed n1 fans of someone here in WF
- Probably follows all the Being The Elite episodes
- Fellow MiSu fan.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> - No Adam Cole in the "NJPW/Others" category :hmm


Haven't seen enough of him for some reason. I like him in the Being The Elite videos tho, and he always gets me hyped when he does the ''ADAM COLE BAYBAY'' bit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- He now knows who to come to if he wants find out more about Cole :jericho2 one visitor message away 

- Likely took Shibata out of his sig due to the ....................... cry:cry

- Watches Being the elite (the the elite [baybay])


----------



## Mordecay

** Still sad about Shibata's injury (so do I)

* Stopped posting Adam Cole gifs during RAW or SD (being lazy dude :grin2 

* Wanted my opinion about Cole/Tana: I think the match was fine but I was a bit dissapointed since it was rushed and it was overshadowed for everything that happened after it. I had between ***-***1/2, wasn't sure *


----------



## CJ

*Having a discussion with nyelator about music
Probably has a massive stash of Peyton gifs :hmm
Should get DH to resize his avi :benson*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is confident that Jericho will be back
- The List gif belongs to him
- Sends some great rep images


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Refusing to put a sig
- Been here since 2015
- Loves good music*


----------



## CJ

*Music has taken over his life
Has been here for 11 years :JLC3
Left Kelper & moved to Hell :hmm 
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably very hyped for Red Dead Redemption 2
- Holds grudges
- Made a thread sharing some sigs he has done for PM requests


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Likes Roman Reigns. :reigns2

Probably being searched for by KUSHIDA for his New Japan entrances

Questions the movement of the White Ropes.








*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently changed his sigpic to squeeze a couple more of his faves in there.
- Has been a member for over 10 years :surprise:
- Must have had a massive celebration party on 7/25/16.


----------



## MOX

Likes that Denis Irwin-looking chick despite the fact she can't wrestle or do a decent promo to save her life.

Is from a part of England that most of the rest of England isn't 100% certain actually exists.

Can't fucking count.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Pointed out my superb math comprehension. rly
- Is a police informer, apparently.
- Should know that if people can't recognise the largest city in England by area, there's something wrong with them :becky2


----------



## MOX

Clearly has a thing for large, mustachioed men, and I don't blame him. 

Better not do anything illegal or I'll tell on him maybe probably, eh?

Hasn't figured out that Carlisle is the largest city "by area" because no other cunt wants to be near it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has been on the forum for 5,6,7, maybe 8 years.
- Slyly watermarked sigpic.
- Actually reported himself for murdering TDL, and is currently in hiding.


----------



## Mordecay

** Has one of the big 4 of tennis as his favorite athlete :yay

* Should be looking forward for this next set of NXT Tapings

* May run out of space on his sig after the womens tournament :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Loves a fine woman with excellent taste in colours 
- Is likely pissed off that Paige fucked up her career cos she was so great before that
- Has one of those chibi wrestler thingys in his av :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** Apparently she was a Paige fan for a while

* Should probably know that Chibi Ambrose (Happy Scary Dean) is the most awesome character in the Chibi WWE universe

* Probably started to like Peyton a bit more after meeting her*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Them abs
- Knows the importance of failure because he probably found his own success in life
- Perhaps, not approving on the 2 world champs in the WWE currently.*


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Metal head !
- No longer likes wrestling 
- Likes Peyton Royces abs


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 1 year old
- 4,999 points
- Non-premium


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- A constant on this thread

- Been here for 4 years

- Super Smash bros fan.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Literally beat me to it in that other thread within moments by countering that poster's comments about Dolph Ziggler "failing" as world champion 

- Must have enjoyed Dean Ambrose's world title reign last year 

- Has a great all-time favorite in Steve Austin :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

*Marky Whipwreck

* Made his triumphant return to this thread a couple days ago

* Probably haven't watched Nice Boys since I haven't seen his ratings in the MOTY thread

* Should check Summer and Emma's IG Stories (or the gif thread of the WOW section >)

DamnItC

* Ninja'd me :goldberg2

* Shesaro fan

* Probably enjoyed the AJ-Shinsuke reunion*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is frequently the person I write 3 things about
- Got ninja'ed HA 
- Has CJ posting Peyton gifs in his Visitor Messages*


----------



## Jam

Dean Ambrose fan
Is a girl
She also likes Roman Reigns (she's actually met him the lucky bugger) so...


----------



## Mordecay

** Has the same favorite team as I do

* Roman Reigns fan

* Probably misses Trish Stratus*


----------



## nyelator

Cool guy
Likes Colored hair
Liked a good Rainmaker


----------



## CJ

*Likes orange :JLC3
In a feud with Eva Maryse :hmm
From Texas but supports the Broncos
*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes pandas
- Corvette Jacket
- Orange haze
- Say, whatever happened to Trublez?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Changed their username
- Then changed their username again
- Only to change their username again


----------



## CJ

*Keeping track of Simon's name changes :hmm:
Astronomy fan
Probably busy checking his world clock app 

*



MusicMetalDemon said:


> *Say, whatever happened to Trublez?*


*Meth :sadbecky





:nah @Trublez is still about, he just doesn't post much.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably has as many gifs of hot redheads as I do of Peyton

* Although half of my Peyton gifs came from him :hmm

* Still in the panda mood*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted about 4hrs after CJ did
- Posted about 6hrs after I did
- Posted about 20hrs after Simon did


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Will never change his name
- Fan of Mario
- And Nintendo*


----------



## Chrome

Metal fan 
Has given up on wrestling it seems
Been here over 11 years now :damn


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is at a gate that is only 0.75% hellish
- Doesn't watch wrestling anymore 
- I smoked him in post count lol

Chrome:

- SNEAKY NINJA MOD
- Likes Rey Mysterio
- Is a HOF member*


----------



## Chrome

Got ninja'd :ambrose5
Hasn't given up on wrestling (yet)
Wants to be locked in the Ambrose Asylum


----------



## Mordecay

** Thought I had several pics of Peyton's feet :beckywhat

* He probably has some

* Now has a baseball player in his avi*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Apparently isn't a fan of feet
- Here, have some Peyton butt
-







*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Must have enjoyed the main event of Raw this week 
- Must also be pleased that one of her favorites is the longest reigning current champion on the main roster 
- Also attended Wrestlemania 33 live at Orlando :woo


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dammit Vitamin C
- Like citrus foods
- Fan of Sheamus and Cesaro. I was a Sheamus fan once upon a time... DAMMIT!!! WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SHEAMUS!!! HE WAS SO DAMN AWESOME!!!! Sorry!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is asking what happened to Sheamus, even though he didn't go anywhere :lol
- Had been a wrestling fan since I was only 6 years old lol
- His username doesn't fit on one line so there's a misplaced N hehe*


----------



## Mordecay

** Peyton's butt :homer

* For the phrase under her username I assume she bought Dean's new shirt

* Probably rooting for Evie to win the Mae Young Classic*


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Aiden English fears Luke Harper
- Wishes Harper had been on the MITB match
- Is expanding his collection of Peyton's picts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Just put "picts"
- Mentioned Harper twice in their post
- Hasn't changed their avy yet


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That fucking pigeon is going to poop on Tyson's shoulder soon
- Likes old-school cartoons
- Fan of Scooby-Doo?
- Important question: Who's hotter? Velma or Daphne?*










or


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I think Velma is cuter
- Didn't make me what a full day for a reply
- Has been busy with life recently


----------



## nyelator

Likes SuperMario
Likes Iron Mike
Thinks Velma's cutter (you would be wrong)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Responded to a post I made
- Now knows I have a thing for glasses
- Enjoys music almost as much as Simon


----------



## nyelator

I hope did not notice I misspelled cuter (maybe he will notice it his time)
Likes birds
631 posts


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes a whole bunch of wrestlers
- Is clearly a rock/metal music fan
- Has a non-capitalized username*


----------



## Mordecay

** Check herself in the Ambrose Asylum

* Must be a little crazy... for him

* For her Ambrose Asylum >>>>> Arkham Asylum :grin2:*


----------



## Kenny

- May be looking forward to Extreme Rules
- wants to see RUSEV return
- PEYTON mark


----------



## CJ

*Fellow Becky fan :JLC3
Has probably seen every episode of Neighbours & Home & Away :hmm
May or may not be glad to see Rafa back in the PL :rafa
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Would be up for Decker being made the Official WF Babe
- His former username is probably a reference to Y2J
- Has started over 200 threads


----------



## CJ

*Still has visitor messages turned off :sadpanda
Got tagged by Chrome one time :hmm
Hyped for the UpUpDownDown Madden 17 Tournament :xavier*


----------



## nyelator

The coolest mod
Likes Becky Lynch 
Likes Panda's


----------



## Mordecay

** Recently surpassed 8k points

* Lives in USA's biggest state

* Still being lazy in his post here*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows Alaska is America's biggest state
- Was going at it with Ambrose Girl
- Keeping their title of the last one


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Velma... awesome choice 
- That mystery got solved, ZOINKS!!!
- Joined in 2013 and moving forward*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Enjoys the hell out of music 
- Might have stopped watching wrestling consistently
- Likely going to enjoy that apparent WM 34 match between Lesnar vs Reigns next year


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- To let him know, I might only check some WWE PPVs here and there because the TV stuff is monkey diarrhea for most of it.
- Should also know, I do enjoy Jinder's reign.
- Decent poster... despite there are some of his favorites that I dislike, he doesn't get too personal about it... which I appreciate. Hey, at least, I like both Dean, AJ, and Seth in his list. Zayn is elephant puke, though. *


----------



## nyelator

I agree with his thoughts on Zayn
Music is very much a big part of both our lives
Joined 11 years ago


----------



## Dolorian

- Has everything ready to celebrate Alexa's victory tonight
- Would be up for Batista coming back for one more match
- Should stop tag teaming with the jobber


----------



## nyelator

Right about all three things above 
Joined 2 years ago
Has a shit load of posts


----------



## Lm2

Joined year ago
Loves old school rock
Likes Batista


----------



## nyelator

From Canada 
joined in 2008
has 4,122 posts


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably happy that Alexa and Maryse were on the winning side today

* Dissapointed that Goldust/R-Truth wasn't added to the Extreme Rules card

* Apparently not a fan of Sami Zayn*


----------



## nyelator

Right on all accounts
Joined in 2014
Is getting good internet for is location


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Hogan
- Fan of Undertaker... good man!
- From Texas*


----------



## nyelator

Now knows I am from Long Island but live in Texas
Has nice sig
Uses text color


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made 5 posts on this page
- Has a lot more points than posts
- It's about 1:20pm where they are


----------



## 751161

- Totally making me consider booting up the good 'ol Nintendo 64 again with that avatar.
- Mike Tyson says: Nice thignature 
- Probably made 'dem grades in School.


----------



## Mordecay

** First time I've seen him here

* Anna Kendrick fan

* Getting gifs in his visitor page from CJ GOAT*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't know that The Fourth Wall is one of the originals
- Wasn't here for that though
- Still beating up Ellsworth on a regular basis


----------



## Irish Dude

- Not very smart. Otherwise his user name wouldn't be something that reminds him that he has to study to make the grade
- Likes Super Mario
- Likes Mike Tyson


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Brock Lensar guy
- Paul Heyman dude
- Joined August of 2012*


----------



## phyfts

Blind Guardian fan= good music taste
Probably plays guitar at least beginner level
join date 2006


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really wants to see Bray vs Trips
- Is from Turkey, cool (Y)
- Their username probably means something but I don't know what it is


(I literally just noticed my rep title is now 'Ambrose Girl is a rep whore' :lol It wasn't like that before lol, who changed it?  Love it lol)*


----------



## Mordecay

** Didn't liked Killian Dain's theme

* Apparently watches NXT most weeks

* Although doesn't comment very much on that section :hmm. Would like to know if she also thinks Peyton is improoving*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't posted in here in days
- Disappoints me
- But has a new sig pic to make up for it


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Dancing Mario Bros :mckinney
- Has watched Mike Tyson Mysteries in the past.
- Enjoyed the Joe/Heyman segment on RAW.


----------



## CJ

*Not interested in seeing Bex in a Bikini contest








Interested in seeing her get her title back :becky
Hates Nattie :beckylol
*


----------



## Mordecay

*Chief of the Lynch Mob

* Looking forward to the Gargano/Ciampa feud

* Hoping for Becky to win the Womens MITB match

* No McEntyre among his NXT favorites :hmm

CJ

* GOAT giffier status

* Also GOAT at being a ninja

* Wouldn't mind seeing Becky in a bikini contest*


----------



## CJ

*Dislikes Becky Lynch :sadbecky
Still stuck inside a Venus fly trap :sadbecky
Got ninja'd :sadbecky*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know that I don't dislike Becky, I dislike the idea that some of her fans thinks she is perfect at everything and her booking is the only thing holding her back.

* Sends me reps every time I tag him with an Emma pic :lol

* Took Becky out of his sig :sadbecky*


----------



## Dolorian

- Closing in on 4,000 posts
- Unconditionally supports Peyton Royce
- Probably wishes that Paige returns soon


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't come here often
- One post from a triple 4
- Hasn't changed anything about themselves recently


----------



## CJ

*Wants to visit Super Nintendo World








Doesn't want Somoa Joe to take a trip to Suplex City
Keeps track of things itt :hmm*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the best country in the world! :beckyhi

- Has nearly twelve and a half thousand posts. :homer2

- Is either a God or a Goddess. :lol


----------



## CJ

*Glad Newcastle's back in the PL :yay
Happy Dallas stepped up on Saturday night :yay
Probably looking forward to The Twelfth :yay*


----------



## Chrome

Likes soccer
Likes redheads
Will be celebrating his 6th anniversary here in a few weeks


----------



## Mordecay

** From Chicago

* Baseball fan

* His list of wrestlers who he doesn't like is very similar to mine*


----------



## Chrome

Is from the Venus Fly Trap
Made the HOF ballot according to his rep
Should know I definitely approve of his current sig (Y)


----------



## CJ

Calls Football Soccer :hutz
Fan of pretty much every major Chicago sports franchise (Y)
Approves of Aussies in bikinis ? as long as their feet are on display :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay

** Doesn't like when football is called soccer

* Still thinks Leanna>>>Becky

* He also likes aussie women in bikinis







, not sure if the two on my sig are included though*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Changed his avatar a few days ago or a week ago. 

Has great taste in NXT Woman. :reigns2

Still sporting the team green font. :becky*_


----------



## Dolorian

- Carpenter and Benson are probably not too happy with him having an AJ Lee avatar
- Buffy fan
- Fellow Rolleigns fan


----------



## Mordecay

** Nier Automata fan

* Picked a cute tattoed chick as his Celeb of the month 

* I think also likes aussie women in bikini*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made 6 posts on this page
- The last person I named things about
- Prefers to post when I'm not here


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still hasn't made the grade.

- Has been on WF for four and a half years.

- Still is nowhere near 1k posts.


----------



## Dolorian

- Likely watched those videos of Becky in Panama/Puerto Rico.
- By "just feed me sweets" he likely means "just feed me Becky" 
- Fellow Rollins fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last person to give me rep
- The last person to give me a like
- The last post to post in this thread


----------



## Dolorian

- Likes Luigi
- Likes Mario
- Watching for Nintendo Stuff at E3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a nice avatar. 

Is a fellow Rollins and Reigns fan. 

Probably can't wait for Dean to get his hands on Miz.*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Disgruntled Paige fan
- Has an awesome sig pis
- Which they give CJ credit for


----------



## CJ

*Likes the sig I made for BTVS 
Will probably watch MITB
Excited for Super Mario Odyssey*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is waiting for moar info on Red Dead Redemption 2
- Is very excited to see Becky in the MITB match
- Always sends some very sexy rep


----------



## Mordecay

** Almost ninja'd me

* Likes when Reigns trolls haters on Twitter

* For some reason has Nier's Automata DLC under his nickname*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Wanted to know my thoughts on Peyton in NXT, and should know that I think she's improving loads! I think she's much better than Billie, both in ring and character wise.

- Always comments on the latest ep of NXT in the thread

- Is likely excited about Peyton in a match next week :woo*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Does she miss me? I do!
- Her rotator thing isn't working for the time being.
- Met every member of the Shield. She have seen Undertaker live more than I did. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Our resident Metal aficionado.

Likes all of The Shield guys.

Has had a lot of different usernames.*


----------



## JafarMustDie

- one of the biggest miz fans
- changes sig a lot
- gifs in sig are usually 10/10


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks that a cool cartoon villain must die for some reason
- Hoping Omega ends up beating Okada for the title
- Has 114 visits to their profile


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is a fellow Rep Whore.

Knows Sasha is a terrible babyface.

Is approaching two years on the forum.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks separating Miz and Maryse would be terrible
- Can't wait for this Miz/Ambrose feud to end already
- Probably hoping that Nikki makes a surprise return at MITB


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fellow Reigns fan
- He wasn't a fan back when I knew him but he understands the greatness of Reigns
- Still has no sig after 34043904343009382 years.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves music.

Wisely values music over wrestling.

Has made a name for themselves.*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Also appreciates the beauty of Maryse and Lita 
- Also knows that The Miz has been the best Intercontinental Champion in recent times :mark:
- Likely happy that Nikki Bella is engaged


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that regularly beating up the jobber is what is best for business
- Is quite generous when it comes to giving out likes
- Has been on the forums for over a year now


----------



## Mordecay

** If he wasn't premium he'd probably be beating the jobber as well

* Recently repped me :yay

* Probably liked that Peyton pic, although I don't remember him talking about her*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- We both made each other legit fans of each others favorites (Cole & Peyton)

- Agrees that Okada/Omega II isn't the match of the year

- Is waiting for Peyton/Ember on NXT next week so he can hear those dueling chants.


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably doesn't want to see the 3 star general beating Okada at Long Beach

* We both know that Cole would have been much better in that role

* Probably will like the rep I sent :grin2:*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is closing in on 20,000 points
- Has been on the forums for almost three years
- Is probably glad that Sheamus/Cesaro won the titles from the Hardys


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Needs to freshen up on their ninja skills
- Didn't post until CJ brought the thread back
- Their usertitle is a bunch of numbers and letters


----------



## CJ

*Had to edit his post :no:
Mentioned me again :hmm
Huge Nintendo fan
*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has mentioned me in the past as well
- Made a reference to a joke I made a while ago
- Is currently working on a Saturday


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Only two more people have posted in this thread more
- Is still a wheel man for James Ellsworth
- MTG's profile page has had 207 visits


----------



## CJ

*From the best part of the UK :thumbsup
Fellow Norn Iron & NUFC fan :yay
Really loves sweets :woo*


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants to make a "deposit" on Becky's bank :book

* Took Leanna out of his sig :cry

* Less than 2 weeks away from his 6 years anniversary in the froum*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Peyton would be a more interesting Women's Champ than Asuka.

Must have a deal with Carmella where Ellsworth gets his bags as well.

Regularly posts in this thread.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Hates Bliss marks :tripsblessed

- Maryse/Lita sig combo is kada

- Is probably ready for a Strowman return :braun


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig setup makes mine look basic
- Remains faithful to Adam Cole
- A lot of his faves are from the Independent Circuit


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Love the Mario Brothers. 

Has an awesome signature. 

Is a fan of video games. *_


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably misses Nikki Bella

* Apparently likes Orange is the New Black

* Most likely have been in a few NXT house shows*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a iconic username which I respect. 

Loves the Dynamic Duo who are sexy wrestlers.

Still sporting Team Green! *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Only accepts reps for 6 different people :surprise:
- Certified rep whore :mckinney
- Also has a CJ made sig.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is hoping Becky wins the MITB match next week
- Is rocking that CJ produced sig
- Probably wishes they make better use of Nakamura


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a very amazing profile picture. 

One of my close friends on here. 

Another member of the Shield. *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Brought the thread back
- Went on a posting spree
- One of the many rep whores on this page


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably made the switch to the Nintendo Switch
- Looking forward to the new Mario Game
- Always makes the grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Finally made their return
- Posted twice on this page
- Has over 8,000 more posts than I


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know Luigi isn't as good as he thinks
- Yet, Mario has his asshole moments
- That two comments have nothing to do about you... have you noticed?*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know that Luigis are great, talking from experience :grin2:

* Probably happy that :braun returned

* Although I'm not sure that he watched his return :hmm*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig pic is dapper
- Another rep whore
- Their sig pic is the wallpaper for a cellphone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is making a name for themselves.

Rocking a new sig.

Still Ellsworth's wheelman.*


----------



## Dolorian

-Wishes they keep the Total Divas cast small
-Can't wait for Miz to stop feuding with Ambrose
-Is hoping they don't split Miz and Maryse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Nearly has 100,000 points.

A fellow Rep Whore.

Looking forward too Sasha v Alexa.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Fellow fan of Strowman
- Vocal about those he's not fond of
- Once had a bare female anus in their sig


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Been here for over 4 years. 

Cool ass poster. 

Has over 6,855 points. :benson*_


----------



## Mordecay

** Used to like aige

* Still rocking that red font

* About to reach 40k points*


----------



## Dolorian

- Was happy to see Harper main event SD this week
- Recently crossed the 20,000 points mark
- Thinks Ambrose didn't really like being on Total Divas


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of my buddies on WF (Y)
- Agrees with me that Ambrose vs Miz needs to end
- Has a weird usertitle*


----------



## Mordecay

** Finally found a sigpic which she is gonna stick for a while

* Likes RAW more than Smackdown

* Rocking the purple font*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig pic
- Which looks like 4 in 1
- First to post on this page


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changed his avatar to Mario and Luigi.

• Killed the thread. :landis

• Making the grade and a name for himself.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Should know I kill this thread on a weekly basis
- Gave themselves a makeover
- Doesn't visit as often as they use to


----------



## BigDaveBatista

good avatar 
first ive ever seen him/her
appears to visit this thread often


----------



## Chrome

Doesn't have an avy or sig
Batista fan
Is making a name for himself


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Both his av and sig are black and white themed
- Posted at 10am my time
- Hasn't changed his sig in awhile*


----------



## Chrome

Feelin' the purple atm
Seems to be recovering nicely from her accident
Hopes Ambrose moves on from the Miz feud soon


----------



## CJ

*Having an in-depth convo with Cody about Chelsea Green's feet :WTF2
Fellow B-Money fan :becky2
Looking forward to this week's Miz TV :bigballer*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Chelsea Green's feet... and the rest of her body

* Jealous of Zack Ryder for banging her and Emma in a lifetime

* He :fingerscrossed for Becky to win MITB tomorrow*


----------



## CJ

*Confusing me with Chrome :woah
One of Becky's harshest critics :sadbecky
Has made 2/3 of the posts in the Peyton Megathread  *



Mordecay said:


> ** Loves Chelsea Green's feet*


:nah


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Never changed their usertitle
- Not a feet person
- The last one to post last night


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Huge fan of anime.
- Huge fan of vidya gaemz.
- Huge fan of this thread.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is hoping that Becky wins the MITB match tonight
- Thinks the MizTV segment last night was a disaster
- Closing in on 40,000 points


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Evidently a fan of Nier.
- Fellow lifetime premium member.
- Isn't a fan of the situation with Seth's finisher.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Now knows I'm only a casual anime fan(I only watch Dragonball Super)
- HATED last night's MizTV segment
- Made two posts in between my two post today


----------



## The Masked One

Got ninja'd for Chief of the Lynch Mob:

- Shares my appreciation for WWE's most must see WWE Superstar, The Miz.
- I'm guessing has that awesome Northern accent.
- Friendly enough to share that beatiful avatar with the rest of us.

Make_The_Grade:

- Has an awesome signature, which includes the goat Iron Mike Tyson.
- I'm guessing is a big fan of Nintendo?
- Loves getting groovy with Mario and Luigi.


----------



## CJ

Made him a transparent avi one time :thumbsup
Supports the same football team as Brock & Kenny :hmm
Promoting his CAWs in his sig :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian

- Anxiously waiting for Rusev to show up tonight
- Regular poster on the last thing you have eaten thread
- Doesn't thinks Carmella is winning the MITB match


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ:

- Wants to see #BeckyGotBank come to fruition tonight :fingerscrossed
- Probably laughing that no-one actually wants the Sunderland job.
- Celebrating his 6 year WF anniversary this month :yay

Dolorian

- Pro ninja. :no:
- Frequent poster in this thread.
- Slowly approaching 100k points.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Rooting for Becky. :becky2

• Should probably update his sig now. @CJ :hmm:

• Almost has 40,000 worthless points. :yay


----------



## Dolorian

- Huge fans of the Tales games
- Likes Rollins knee to the face finisher
- Has been picking up girls at the dungeon since May 2014


----------



## DammitChrist

- Might be happy about Seth Rollins being in the cover of WWE 2k18 :mark:
- Likely enjoys who Undertaker retired to in the main event of Wrestlemania 33
- Wants Sasha Banks to be the top face of the Raw women's division


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Frequent post liker
- Sig isn't centered
- Lacks a custom usertitle


----------



## CJ

Probably already pre-ordered a Mini SNES
Took a break from posting outside this thread :hmm
Knows that technically Chrome was the last poster last night, not me :cudi



Sol Katti said:


> • Should probably update his sig now. @CJ :hmm:


:beckyhi Sol Katti


----------



## Dolorian

- Hopes they DELETE the jobber tonight
- Has a sig from a good face promo by Becky
- Has The Flash running around all over his visitor profile


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks Strowman got over because of Reigns :hmm

* Probably enjoying that RAW is the better show these days

* Likes when Charlotte shows them boobies*


----------



## BigDaveBatista

doesnt think roman got over because of reigns 
Royce fan 
doesnt like how theyre using becky at the moment


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Reigns fan
- Probably would mark hard if Batista came back for a final match
- Has been here for almost two years


----------



## BigDaveBatista

one of the better posters 
my highest repper 
used to prefer rollins to reigns


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- May have enjoyed last night's MITB
- Even though Becky didn't win
- Lacks an avy and a sig


----------



## BigDaveBatista

doesnt know im not interested in lynch
cool avy 
did not enjoy last night's MITB im guessing


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably loves the Guardians of the Galaxy movies

* No sig or avi :hmm

* Doesn't like Becky Lynch :sadbecky*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Online
- Still in the thread
- Has finally stopped beating up Ellsworth


----------



## CJ

Probably looking forward to the 4th
Probably saw Soulless Senpai on upupdowndown recently :becky
Very shy


----------



## Vox Machina

• Changed his Becky sig to a Becky sig. :becky2

• Might receive a PM from me because I have an idea. :hmm:

• Knows Soulless Senpai is the best.


----------



## Mordecay

** Have been picking up girls in dungeons ever since I started posting in this thread

* Loves a good horror movie

* Loves a girl called Hannah Marks*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a collage as his sig now
- Might agree with me that Ambrose/Miz needs to end now
- Wants to see RUSEV CRUSH back, probably*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Hopefully is recovering well from her tragic injury recently 
- Wants to see Dean Ambrose feud with somebody else 
- Also appreciates the likes of Sami Zayn and Jack Gallagher :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Best 16er imo
Styles mark
Lives in the _other_ Hollywood


----------



## Mordecay

** Very chilled moderator

* His number of points is almost double of his number of points

* Aprooves aussie ladies showing their feet, so he may like my sig*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still sporting the team green font. :benson

Changed his signature of beautiful talented woman wrestlers. :becky

A major fan of Okada. kada*_


----------



## CJ

Ashley Benson fan :JLC3
Once made me a Katrina Law Sig (Y)
Had to wait like 6 months for me to make him his current sig


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still sporting Team Orange. :becky2

Made me an amazing signature which I love from the bottom of my heart. :benson1

One of my closest friends on here.  *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Accepts Becky rep :becky2
- From the same locale as the SD women's champ
- Knows that Bayley needs a character adjustment.


----------



## Jam

A chief of some sort, for some kind of Lynch Mob 

Fellow Englishman :becky2

Fellow Strowmanite


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Username is a lie :surprise:
- Uses some...pleasant...avis.
- Big fan of Ball's walk :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*One of the best members of Lass Kickers. :becky

Like family to me on here. :benson

Loves The Revival as well. :HHH2*


----------



## Mordecay

** Joss Whedon fan

* Revived the thread

* Waited for a while to get his sig*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still has some faith in Paige. 

Still watches NXT.

IS a strong supporter. *_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Floridian
- Ever the flatterer
- Older than I


----------



## Mordecay

** On the long road to 700 posts 

* Probably wants to see the New Day beating the Usos for the tag titles

* May or may not agree with this video 



*


----------



## BigDaveBatista

nice green font 
steven universe fan 
hinders the jinder


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*A Batista Fan like me. 

Has been here for close to 2 years. :benson

Making James Ellsworth Get His Bags. *_


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably loved Nikki's 4th of July photoshoot

* Looking forward to the Sasha/Alexa match and hopes Sasha beats Alexa

* Uses Ashley Benson smilies every time he can*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a huge fan of Peyton Royce. :benson

Praying that she gets called up later this year or next. :benson1

Types in green font. ositivity *_


----------



## Obfuscation

- by interest alone, has to agree Benson's feet are 10/10

- casually mentioned Dan Severn having a pedo gimmick :walphtf

- surely has to be watching Buffy on a semi-frequent loop


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably is friends with Chrome

* Member of the FWO

* A moderator that I don't see very often*


----------



## Vox Machina

•


Spoiler: Thing 1















•


Spoiler: Thing 2















•


Spoiler: Thing 3















FUCK

• Ninja'd me.

• Likes pea soup green. :hmm:

• Perhaps enjoyed a failed white wizard gimmick.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Nene

Enjoyed FFXV, which is a miracle

Knows Man Chong is now in DW9


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Is a gamer

- Gene 

- Fellow Jericho fan :jericho2


----------



## Donnie

Ninjad :cmj2

Like's that fat fuck Adam Cole 

Like the Bucks of Youth 

Is an all around good brother


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Had my back in the ROH thread a while ago :thecause 

- Is more than excited that Handsome Rusev is back :rusev

- Also likes that fat f*ck Adam Cole :lol







:lol


----------



## Chrome

Adam Cole fan
Amusing username based off the wrestler Mikey Whipwreck
Watches several wrestling companies


----------



## Donnie

Like's dem feet 

Like's the Bulls 

Hates Google


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posted a great Seth pic further up the thread 
- Is uber happy RuRu is back (Y)
- Needs to post more :cudi*


----------



## zrc

Loves Ambrose 
Loves Ambrose
Probably hates Renee


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows Gangrel's theme is among the best in WWE history.

• Avoiding :thelist.

• Likes the WWE 2K games.


----------



## Refuse

Has a Gangrel Avatar

Been here neatly 6 years

Avoiding the List!


----------



## Mordecay

** Currently avoiding :thelist

* Probably hates dives

* Most likely will watch a Punjabi Prison match soon*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably saw Harper burn Rusev on IG
- Also likely saw Harper call out WWE on twitter
- Waiting for that Payton main roster debut


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Another member of Reigns Empire. :reigns2

Fellow Rollinite. :rollins

One of my favorite members on here. :benson*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posting like mad
- Last person to give me a like
- Currently online


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- A constant in this thread

- Admittedly shy

- Seems like a cool person overall


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Very likely celebrating the first (and second) Ms.MITB.
- Would probably love to see Styles and Orton have a PPV match.
- Awesome poster.


----------



## Dolorian

- Will probably get one of those new Becky glasses
- Probably didn't like that the jobber got suspended before Becky could squash him
- One of the cool posters on the forum


----------



## Mordecay

** Posts away from the 9k at the time I am posting

* One of the biggest Reigns fans on the forum

* A good poster despite of that :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- NXT lover
- Still enjoys wrestling
- Loves women butts*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Doesn't watch Smackdown Live 8*D
- Looking forward to seeing the Ambulance Match this Sunday 
- Wrestling may have possibly died for him this year


----------



## starsfan24

- Has a solid list of favorites
- Posts some quality content
- Solid avi-sig combo


----------



## Vox Machina

• Naturally excited that the Stars picked up Radulov.

• Big fan of Alexa Bliss.

• Originally from North Dakota.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was up at 3am my time
- We agree on Gangrel's theme
- Not taking advantage of premium benefits


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has been waiting a few days for their 3 things
- Has an animated av despite not being premiun
- Has a lot of rep for less than 1000 posts*


----------



## Vox Machina

Recently got a new sig.

Obviously likes purple. 

Probably wants Ambrose and Rollins to tag for a while.


----------



## Chrome

Is a trans :wow
Plays Kingdom Hearts 
Fan of Brie Larson


----------



## CJ

Apparently hails from the Emerald Isle :confused
Hasn't used one of his infamous feet avi/sigs in forever :yay
Approves of my current browser :thumbsup


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Gun wielding Bex :regal
- Didn't post at all yesterday apparently :surprise:
- Recently devoured a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is rooting for Becky to win the Fatal 5 Way at Battleground

- Closing in on 40,000 points

- Is probably wearing the new Becky Glasses


----------



## cgs480

Eats french fries with a fork.
Puts ketchup on his steak.
Is a pacifist.


----------



## Mordecay

** Misses Nikki Bella

* Probably liked her 4th of July Photoshoot

* Hasn¡'t been in this thread in a while*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new sig
- Avy remains static
- Last one to post before I


----------



## CJ

Half of his friends are members of the Mob :becky
Still watching Mike Tyson mysteries
Likes Domino's pizza


----------



## Dolorian

- Would probably like to see Becky make Cyborg tap out
- Has been on the forum for over 6 years now
- Trish fan


----------



## Mordecay

** One of the most active posters in the RAW thread

* Didn't agreed with Meltzer's GBOF ratings

* I think he doesn't watch NJPW :hmm*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably found the secret to all of life's "mysteries" inside the Venus fly trap.
- Now knows that I don't watch NJPW but that I actually watched the two Omega/Okada matches
- Thinks that Dillinger got owned by The Miz on twitter


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his avi

* Waiting for the match between the "Samoa Joes"

* Should watch more NJPW :grin2:*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is ready to ride that Jet Ski with Peyton
- Should probably start a Peyton Social Group
- Is watching the Mae Young Classic


----------



## Mordecay

** Knows that I would like to "ride Peyton", I mean "with Peyton" >:book

* Liked the Joe/Roman match

* Also liked the opening segment with Rollins and Ambrose*


----------



## Chrome

Wants to ride Peyton :curry2
NJPW mark
Likes Nickelback :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay

** Fellow Nickelback fan?

* Probably has some pics of Peyton's feet

* Has 211 friends here*


----------



## CJ

Wants @Chrome to send him Peyton feet pics :beckylol
Probably upset Becky won last night :sadpanda
Looking forward to Man U getting beaten home & away by Newcastle this season :becky2


----------



## Dolorian

- Liked seeing Becky win last night but probably felt that they should have saved that match for a PPV
- Is not looking forward to Rusev losing to Cena this Sunday
- Someone is breaking The Fourth Wall on his visitor profile


----------



## CJ

Becky & Charlotte would approve of his avi :becky2
Knows Breezango's next case should be the mysterious disappearance of MTG :hmm
Last person to leave me a visitor message :yay


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes Becky's guns

* Should know that I actually was happy that Becky beat Charlotte

* Knows that Man U. will wipe the floor with Newcastle in both matches this season :becky2*


----------



## Aizen

*Looking forward to see Manchester lose the Super Cup against Real Madrid. :evil

*Would love to see Peyton wearing nothing but Man U shirt. :yas

*Knows she'll be the best signing they could ever made.


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Tool Fan
- Also a fellow Riley Reid "admirer" 
- For some reason does not accepts friends requests


----------



## Aizen

*Awaiting for Tool's new album. :mark

*Probably knows that place Reidmylips. :side:

*Should know that I do accept friends request.


----------



## CJ

Knock Knock is probably one of his favorite films :yas
Supports the same football team as RuRu :rusevyes
Likes #girlswithguns :mark



Spoiler: Aizen


----------



## Mordecay

** Had Peyton in his HM in his Womens wrestlers ranking :beckywhat

* Probably dissapointed for the way WWE is using Mickie since her return :sadbecky

* Also loves girls with guns*


----------



## Buster Cannon

Loves Peyton Royce. Hell,who doesn't??










Also Ricochet!!










Apparently also trapped inside a venus fly trap. Hope you get out


----------



## Mordecay

** Newbie

* Less than 2 weeks in the forum

* Also loves Peyton Royce :yay*


----------



## CJ

Influencing votes in the WF's Fave Female Summer 17 thread :WTF2
Probably right about Man U v NU :sadbecky
Isn't a member of the Peyton is Awesome group :bunk


----------



## Mordecay

** Just created that group :lol

* Should tell me how to join that group since I don't know how :grin2:

* Probably will use his Mod powers to influence in the Womens ranking voting as well*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is likely disappointed that Harper has no match for Battleground
- Hoping Peyton wins the WF Women's poll
- Would probably want to see a tag match between Rollins/Ambrose and Cesaro/Sheamus


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hates sigs for some reason. :grande

• Big fan of NieR: Automata.

• \m/ :confused


----------



## Dolorian

- Now knows that \m/ =









- Not a fan of The Uncharted games and their linear/scripted "platforming"

- Probably bought Final Fantasy XII already


----------



## CJ

Teaching @Sol Katti new things
Would share a cuppa with Bex & Charlotte :JLC3
Hates sigs so probably isn't aware Becky's trigger discipline is on point :wtf2


----------



## Mordecay

** Wouldn't mind testing Becky's trigger discipline

* Should switch and have a big pic of Leanna and a little gif of Becky :grin2:

* Still hasn't told me how to join the Peyton group :hmm*


----------



## Dolorian

- Shouldn't trust The Jobber to get his bags
- Should have been the very first and founding member of the Peyton group
- Probably saw Metlzer's recent tweet saying that Harper is the most misused talent


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- New HOF inductee
- Pushing 10k/100k in posts/points


----------



## Ronny

- has over 10 points for every post
- Likes Pokemon
- Is very shy?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very awesome sig
- Lives in/near China
- Passed the 10k mark


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nintendo Fan 4 Lyfe
- Loves Cartoons
- Has increased his post counts :applause:*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Their favorite promotion is the WWE. :rollins

One of their favorite wrestlers is none other than The Undertaker. :taker

One of their favorite video games is Grand Theft Auto V. :rusevyes*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Buffy The Vampire Slayer fan :nice:
- Fan of Nikki Bella 
- Credits CJ - The Photoshop Master*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is apparently no longer a wrestling fan 
- Will forever be a Metalhead, though.
- Goes by the name of Simon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of my favorite members of the Lass Kickers. :becky

Can't wait for Becky to get a fair chance. :becky2

Is also a Nakamura fan. :benson*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Lives in Orlando
- Joined May 2011
- Trying to rep you but apparently, I gotta rep some more to do that... sorry!*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should watch NJPW if he wants to rekindle his love for wrestling

* Into Asian girl rock bands atm

* Probably hates Nickelback :hmm*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Happy that Peyton Royce made it into WF's top 10 favorite females 
- Gave us a pleasurable dirty thought involving Mandy Rose and Daria Berenato 
- Also appreciates 205 Live


----------



## BigDaveBatista

big seth rollins fan
my latest repper 
not a roman fan ?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be 2 years old on the forum next month
- Fan of Big Dave.
- Doesn't rate KO as a heel.


----------



## Ronny

- Almost at 40k points
- Has great taste in talent
- Is a Brit


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is still a Wade Barrett fan
- Has numbers in their username
- Animated sig, but non-animated av*


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is closing in on 9k posts. :clap

- Has met all three former members of The Shield. :rollins :reigns :ambrose3

- Lives in the "Ambrose Asylum" :ambrose


----------



## CJ

From Bexplex City, Norn Iron :yay
Follows the Bundesliga :hmm:
Has a Bexcellent avi/Sig combo :becky2


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy that Becky won the Female wrestlers ranking

* Took Leanna out of his sig :mj2:fuckthis

* I don't he has ever changed his avi :hmm*


----------



## CJ

Didn't give Becky a single point :sadbecky
Glad his girl Peyton made the top 10 :smile2:
Mistaken about my avi


Spoiler: Mordecay


----------



## Jam

Seems to like red heads
Leanna Decker, say no more
Currently enjoying Sunday dinner as am I


----------



## Dolorian

- Fellow Reigns fan
- Laughs at those who think more movez = better wrestler
- Gets really annoyed with SkyBet due to them being so late with the odds


----------



## Mordecay

** Thought Battleground was shit (and he is right)

* Gave it -7.2 score to the show (that's Khali's gimmick height)

* Thought the spamming of Peyton pics during the show was better than the PPV :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Their 3rd post on this page
- Didn't enjoy BG


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he's thrilled about Rocko's Modern World revival
- Honestly, I found it funny.
- Still a regular here.*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Enjoyed tonight's opening segment on Raw 
- Can't watch Smackdown Live because he's busy on Tuesday nights 
- Also a fan of Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose; the other 2 Shield members :mark:


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

- Likes indy wrestlers
- Lives in Hollywood
- Wants to see Aj Styles vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Chrome

Been gone for a month
Robert Trujillo mark
10 years younger than me


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest Rey fan
Hasn't changed his avi/sig in a long time :hmm
Already counting down the days until the start of the NBA season


----------



## Chrome

Likes Becky in white :becky
Been a mod for almost a year now
Getting close to 100,000 points


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't changed for a while
- A mod naming things about another mod
- Is not at work right know


----------



## Vox Machina

• Also hasn't changed in a while.

• Will finally reach 1000 posts within the next few years.

• Still not premium. :avon


----------



## Mordecay

** Brie Larsson avi :book

* Waiting for the Captain Marvel movie

* Likes Horror movies*


----------



## Dolorian

- Possibly a Brie Larson fan
- Is happy that Peyton made the top 10 of the WF women's vote
- Is still wondering what in god's name happened with Battleground


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*
Likes Roman Reigns
Should know that should describe EVERYONE with Battleground. :lol
Pressured me to change my profile picture to not have white ropes*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves the Queen as much as I do. :benson

Also loves Seth Rollins as much as I do. :Cocky

Probably misses American Alpha. :risingangle*_


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has the same kind of sig as me made by CJ
- Accepts rep for the Jenner sisters
- Recently hit 7k posts*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is loving Ambrollins
- Probably saw the video of Ambrose I posted in her profile
- Recently crossed the 9,000 posts mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @Ambrose Girl
Proud that Ambrose and Seth Rollins won their handicap match last night. :rollins :ambrose

Met all of the Shield boys. :reigns :rollins :ambrose

Still sporting pink font. :benson1

Ninja'd

Loves Roman Reigns like I do. 

Probably happy that the Ambrollins are getting along now. 

Has an amazing avatar. :benson*_


----------



## Mordecay

** Received the ninja treatment

* Likes the Shield guys

* Thinks Paige is done*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Started the 1000th page if you have the forum set to show 25 posts per page
- Hasn't changed his sig and av in awhile
- Will be at 5k posts soon*


----------



## Mordecay

** Uses the 25 post per page option

* Excited for the whole Ambrose-Rollins storyline.

* Probably agrees that theirs is the best pairing possible between Shield members.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Flair Shot just posted a very nice pict of Peyton on his profile
- Is closing in on 5k posts
- Thinks they shouldn't give Cena/Nakamura on tv


----------



## DammitChrist

- Looking forward to the Fatal-4 Way main event at Summerslam 
- Also interested in seeing a match between Rollins/Ambrose and Cesaro/Sheamus :mark:
- Also would've preferred Sasha Banks winning the #1 Contendership instead of Bayley


----------



## Vox Machina

• Liked my horsemen stable idea.

• Should know I like Cesaro but hate Sheamus. 

• Should upgrade to Lifetime Premium. :benson1


----------



## CJ

Disappointed with my poor time management skills 
Has only given out 1 like :surprise:
Big Mafia fan


----------



## Dolorian

- Was missing Rusev at SD this week
- Probably won't be happy if Rusev has a match with Shane at SummerSlam
- Has 6 images in his Bexicons gallery


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd someone earlier
- Posting on the 1000th page
- Should feel honored


----------



## BigDaveBatista

clearly using the 25 post a page option as im on the 2500th page
makes this thread great 
haven't seen him in the wrestling threads


----------



## Mordecay

** Fellow non premium user

* Joined the forum 1 year after me

* No sig or avi :hmm*


----------



## Dolorian

- Waiting for Peyton to get that NXT Women's title
- Just crossed the 23k point mark
- Since he hasn't joined a Peyton Social Group it likely means that there isn't one yet


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Rocking the rocker sign.
- Nearly at 100k points.
- Knows that they should go all out with the 4 way at Summerslam.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been a while since I saw them
- Is also excited for the 4-way 
- Hasn't changed anything about themselves


----------



## CJ

Has been driving Ellsworth around while he's suspended :thumbsup
Part of the elite 25 ppp crew :JLC3
Has temporarily stopped posting outside this thread


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Becky's guns... and those pistols. :meowth

• Probably upset about the heat in Laos.

• Went back to that Decker avatar.


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks Road Dogg is insecure
- Gets the feeling from watching Bring It To The Table that WWE hates their own fans
- Enjoyed the film Begotten (it is great)


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably wants to see Dean and Seth winning the tag titles

* May like when Charlotte and Becky do the sipping team thing

* Has been very active here as of late*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post today
- Finally got a makeover
- Pushing 5,000 posts


----------



## Paigeology

- Likes the Mario bros
- Joined over a year before me
- Likes Mike Tyson


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Alexa Bliss fan
- Bret Hart and Undertaker fan :nice:
- Wonder if he liked the Diesel version of Kevin Nash?*


----------



## CJ

Stopped watching wrestling :sadbecky
Constantly changing his username :WTF2
Hates Sami Zayn almost as much as he hates RVD


----------



## Mordecay

** Has saved all his avis :beckylol

* Hasn't changed his in a while though

* Hasn't bless my reps in a long time :mj2*


----------



## CJ

Kinda obsessed with my avi :beckylol
The last person to send me Decker rep :sadpanda
Now knows the top story when you google "Peru Northern Ireland", is something to do with drug mules :beckywhat


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably saw already Becky's recent video challenging Cyborg
- Would probably like it if they do a program between both
- Regular poster in the last thing you ate thread


----------



## CJ

Is not a member of any WF groups :hmm
Performs wrestling moves on all his meals :woah
Probably got blocked by Road Dogg :reneelel


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't want Becky to get squashed by Cyborg. :sadbecky

• Wants Dolorian to join a group.

• Making me something. :yay


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably also wants me to join a group
- Is looking forward to seeing Brie Larson as Captain Marvel
- Horror movie buff


----------



## Mox Girl

*- PMed me with a video of Seth Rollins eating cotton candy during a match 
- Like me, is loving the Ambrollins storyline right now
- Fellow Roman fan, no matter what :JLC3*


----------



## Dr. Middy

- Is the biggest Shield fangirl I know on the forum.
- I assume is loving the Ambrose/Rollins storyline right now.
- Is generally one of the nicer posters on the forum. :becky2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Just got rep from me 
- Is a fan of gifs in the sig
- Has Becky looking cute as hell in their av*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Like most, Loving the Ambrose/Seth story so far!
- Knows Seth is doing alright for himself now.
- Awesome poster all round. :becky2


----------



## Dolorian

- May want Becky to disarm the Cyborg
- Closing in on 40k points
- Supports the #FireRoadDogg initiative


----------



## Mordecay

** Planning to reach the 10k post and 100k points this year

* Loved THAT Emma IG pic :lol

* Rooting for Roman is tomorrow's Triple Threat*


----------



## Dolorian

- Should know that even tho I'll always root for Reigns, I think the right move is for the triple threat to end in a no contest via Lesnar interference
- Since his a member of Paige's group I guess he is rooting for her to get her act together and make a comeback
- Has almost 400 profile visits


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has 97k points for some insane reason :lol
- Has about 500 more posts than me
- Agrees with me that 'SUPER SHIELD' is a stupid thing to say*


----------



## DammitChrist

- May finally get to see Dean Ambrose become a Triple Crown Champion when he wins the tag titles along with Seth Rollins :mark:
- Was won over by Samoa Joe this past month 
- Is also aware that Raw has been the better show atm


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably wonders where Ziggler is

* Happy that Shesaro are tag team champions

* Doesn't think Roman is influential at all*


----------



## Kenny

- may be looking forward to nak/cena
- loves some good peyton in his life
- may be praying for paige


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thoroughly enjoys Braun destroying people on a weekly basis :lol
- Approaching 13 years on the forum :surprise:
- Hopes Klopp can work his magic again this year.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

likes the idea of becky vs cyborg
thinks becky deserves better in general 
never had a bad interaction with me


----------



## Dolorian

- Laughs at those who think that doing moar movez makes someone a better wrestler
- Would love Batista to have one last run
- One of the cool folks on the forum


----------



## Chrome

Looking forward to Raw tonight
Fan of Nier: Automata
Probably liked my last post on his visitor wall


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A year older than I on this site
- Still hasn't made any changes
- Rarely bans anyone


----------



## DELETE

should change his avi back to steven universe.
Likes Mike Tyson
seems like he rarely post outside of this thread.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

balor fan 
thinks size doesnt matter 
been posting far less recently


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is currently online as I type this
- Has given much less likes than he's received
- Has 225 pages of quotes lol*


----------



## emerald-fire

Huge Dean Ambrose fan
Also a Shield fan
Has met all the Shield guys


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Sunny Leone

* AJ Styles fan

* Probably misses Ellsworth since now doesn't have anyone giving him wrestling advice*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Typing in a different font color
- Pushing the big 5K
- May or may not be exited for when his girl gets called up


----------



## CJ

Counting down the days until his boy Ellsworth is back :beckylol
Has the same avi/sig as the last time I was in here :no:
Likes mysteries so is probably a big fan of Fashion Peaks


----------



## Dolorian

- Is hoping Rusev wins at SummerSlam
- Recently sent a very nice rep 
- Was glad to see Becky get a win this week


----------



## Mordecay

** Averages almost 10 points for post

* As much as he likes RAW probably agrees that the Triple Threat was a letdown

* Hates Roman fans that made the fanbase look bad*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be happy that Ru-Ru has at least made the Summerslam card.
- His current Peyton pics :sodone
- Him sending Ellsworth to get his bags is the real reason that he's been off Smackdown for a month.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Becky Lynch fan (thumbs up)
-English
-Has a really cool signature


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of the P1 :mckinney
- Relatively new to WF.
- Hates Big Cass' theme. (With good reason)


----------



## CJ

Also hates Big Cass' new theme :thumbsup
Knows Becky is the real Chief of the Lynch Mob :becky
Wants to see Becky squash Cyborg :becky2


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his avi, now no Leanna at all :mj2

* Would like to see Becky playing with her tongue more >

* One of the few that thinks she has a chance against Cyborg*


----------



## BigDaveBatista

thinks i should have an avi or a sig 
has a love for aussies 
clearly doesnt think becky has a chance against Cyborg


----------



## Dolorian

- Not a fan of Finn Balor
- Doesn't have any info about themselves in their profile
- Thinks the Daniel Bryan fanbase is toxic


----------



## BigDaveBatista

enjoying the ambrose rollins storyline 
likes looking at my profile ?
anime fan by the looks of the avi


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still has no avy
- Turning 2 this month
- Still has no sig


----------



## CJ

At least 3 of his 7 friends are Lynch Mob affiliated :becky
Probably a bigger Nintendo fan than Big Cal :hmm
Has regretted those underscores every day for the last 4 years


----------



## Vox Machina

• Making me wait for an eternity. :grande (Just kidding.)

• Likes Becky's tongue. 

• Is probably wondering why Natalya of all people has a championship match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Dolorian

- Knows that Terra should have been the centerpiece of FF VI
- Probably thinks I already finished RE VI when I only finished the first campaign and stopped playing :lol
- Strongly recommends that I check and play the Tales games


----------



## CJ

Thinks Daniel Bryan should extend Ellsworth's suspension indefinitely :lol
Doesn't watch SD, so didn't get to see GlowFire in action this week :beckywhat
Has been discussing Rusev's career prospects with me :rusevyes



Sol Katti said:


> • Making me wait for an eternity. :grande (Just kidding.)


You're lucky your request isn't wrestling related; psd dreams demise has been bad for business :sadbecky


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Constantly brings the thread back
- Knows I stopped posting outside this thread
- Now knows it's because other discussions haven't captured my interest as of late


----------



## BigDaveBatista

needs an interesting thread to drag him out of this one
doesnt seem to be a wrestling fan 
keeps this thread alive along with a few others


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Doesn't have an avatar
- Doesn't have a signature
- Doesn't give a damn!!*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has likely gone through the 0.25 and 0.50 gates of hell already
- I would agree with him that Music > Wrestling
- Changes his username quite often


----------



## Mordecay

** Big fan of the Final Fantasy Series

* Is taking MTG spot as frequent poster here

* Thought that Monday's Triple Threat should have been a no contest, but still happy with the result*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Bosses Ellsworth around.

Changes his signature regularly.

Loves the green.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I wonder what his favourite Rihanna song is?
- Current sig is showing a gif of Maryse I haven't seen yet
- Appreciated Lita's low-cut tops a lot*


----------



## Dolorian

- Looking forward for Rollins/Ambrose to win the tag titles at SummerSlam
- Now regrets not attending SummerSlam this year
- Using a retro Rollins avi


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One of my favorites here
- Reps me so many times which is ashaming me that I cannot rep him back all the time.
- Cannot wait for the Summerslam main event*


----------



## The Gimp

Is a metal fan! \m/
Has some kind of anime porn fetish 
Has a personal goal of breaking 100,000 points before his 2 year anniversary

Edit-above was for Dolorian, musicmetaldemon is below

Is a metal fan
Has some kind of asian porn fetish
Lives on the outskirts of Hell, but can't get in because they built a gate.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Didn't comment about me
- Likes to wear tight garbage bags around him
- Enjoys domination, apparently.*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Probably began watching wrestling back in 1994 
- Believes that the main-event scene of Raw is the best they've had in years 
- Hates the Indy wrestlers


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will likely really enjoy the upcoming Shesaro/Ambrollins tag team match :mark:
- Lives in the same place Dolph Ziggler says he's from
- One of my fave posters (Y)*


----------



## BigDaveBatista

a Kiwi 
questionably healthy fan of the shield boys 
big fan of the rollins ambrose storyline


----------



## Chrome

Been here almost 2 years now
Would love a Batista return
GoT fan


----------



## CJ

Needs to change his name so people don't confuse us anymore :cudi
Good guy despite the whole feet thing :beckylol
Supports his hometown teams, unlike some people :side:


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Leanna mentioned in his custom usertitle but Becky in his sig and av :lol
- Made my awesome sig
- Seems like he should have more then 12,000 posts by now lol*


----------



## Chrome

Is digging the Ambrose-Rollins team
Hopes Reigns wins the UC at SS
Has met all 3 Shield guys, including :ambrose5 multiple times


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Very popular poster
- Lives inside a cage
- In the same camp as I with the avy/sig combo


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wishes that Mike Tyson was younger to beat the shit out of Mayweather, perhaps
- Probably watched Wrestlemania 14 multiple times because of Tyson
- AND NO... NOT TYSON SHIT!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has quit watching wrestling
- Has gone full on music lover
- Recently posted pics in the PYPT


----------



## Chrome

Mario & Luigi fan
Lot more points than posts
Had the most posts in this thread once upon a time


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of Rey Rey
- Knows what's good when it comes to internet browsers.
- Knows that stables in WWE are generally doomed to fail.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posting on a Saturday
- Also calls Mysterio Rey Rey
- Pushing 40k points


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is hopefully enjoying his weekend.
- Might well own a Nintendo Switch.
- Hasn't posted in any other threads for a while.


----------



## Mordecay

** Hopes that the Cyborg/Becky match happens

* Confident that Becky will be a decent opponent

* Likes my sig :yay*


----------



## El Dandy

>making james elseworth get his bags
>likes funky weapon
>been here for 3-years


----------



## Dolorian

- First time I've named 3 things about them
- Watches NJPW
- Thinks Britney Spears is kinda cute


----------



## Mordecay

** Looking forward to the LMS match tomorrow

* Probably thinks Nier is Game of the Year

* Thought that the leaked episode of Game of Thrones were :banderas*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Them abs
- Still fantasizing over Peyton
- Game of Thrones fan *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of his favorite video games is Resident Evil 2.

His former name was Gift of Hell.

His favorite wrestling promotion is the WWE. *_


----------



## Dolorian

- Watches Orange Is The New Black
- Thinks Enzo is a muppet
- Lucha Underground fan


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks that Tyrion has mixed feelings about supporting Dany

* Is happy that he finally can talk freely about episode 4

* Changed avi recently*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has been on this forum since 3 years
-Waiting eagerly for Peyton Royce to debut on the main roster
-NJPW fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- New victi... new person, here... how are ya, pal?
- Orton and AJ Styles fan?
- Joined this year and got 11 stars already :nice:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been more active lately
- I assume they're more active in the music section
- The last one to post before noon


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Plays Pokemon Games.

Is very shy. 

His favorite promotion is WWE. 
*


----------



## emerald-fire

- Cool username
- Been on this forum since 6 years
- Becky Lynch fan


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- In their first year
- Sig isn't centered
- Close to the same post count as I


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @emerald-fire

He has a amazing username.

He likes the legendary wrestler, HBK. :banderas

Loves the goddess and India Actress, Sonny Leon.
@Make_The_Grade

Got Ninja'd by him.

He has one amazing avatar with dancing Mario Brothers.

Still sporting the awesome signature. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Accepts different types of reps
- Tried to rep him but couldn't it... life sucks
- Have the hots to vampire slayers*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hi you! :hi
- I'm on the dark skin so his font colour is hard to read
- Wants to rep people*


----------



## MC

Female
Likes ambrose
likes Seth Rollins I think


----------



## emerald-fire

- New to this forum
- Okada fan
- English


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Was listening to "Rollin". 

Likes a certain future Hall of Fame in Randy Orton.

Probably can't wait for a feud between Orton and AJ Styles. 
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Red Font user

* Loves the Jenner sisters

* Thinks Emma is underrated*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still sporting the green font.

Probably can't wait til Peyton Royce gets called up. 

A major fan of Taguchi! 
*_


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Forever rocking that red italics font
- Has had the same sig and av for quite awhile
- Is a fellow rep whore :lol*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is loving the Rollins/Ambrose storyline
- Thinks Ambrose was being genuine with that fistbump
- Probably is heartbroken that Rollins turned down Ambrose


----------



## Mordecay

** Frequents the Devianart website

* Is changing avi frequently now

* Loved the LMS match last night*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Follows certain people in WWE
- Fan of The Miz
- Loves the color green like grass and DOLLA$$$!!!*


----------



## Dolorian

- Fate Gear avatar
- Probably checks the metal thread here regularly
- Closing in on 11k points


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Pencil drawing... did you draw it?
- That cute evil cat... meowhahahaha!!!
- Enjoyed last night's... couldn't watch it because I was out with friends. Hanging out and have a life or sit down all by myself and watch wrestling for 3 hrs... choices, choices.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is a HOF Inductee.

Doesn't have a signature.

Knows Mandy Rose has potential, but she shouldn't be rushed.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Same ole avy
- Aussie
- Pushing 10k posts


----------



## DammitChrist

- Loves to post here in this thread 
- Likely has nostalgia over that Nickelodeon game show, which has the same title as his WF name 
- Might be a fan of Mario and Luigi


----------



## emerald-fire

- Probably hoping to see AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins in a WrestleMania main event
- OP of the "Rate the Classic" threads
- Likes the Sheamus & Cesaro entrance


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see a match between Aj Styles and Randy Orton... Styles going for the Phenomenal Elbow just to be caught with an RKO :banderas:
- Apparently, we are friends?
- You rep me... I rep you! POKEMON!!! GOTTA REP 'EM ALL!!!*


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes to get rep, so there you have it

* Chooses life over wrestling, good choice lol

* Still think he should watch NJPW to rekindle his love for wrestling*


----------



## Dolorian

- No longer riding Peyton's Jet Ski (?)
- Likely missed Harper on SD tonight
- Probably thinks Red Shoes should have handled the finish to Omega vs EVIl better due to EVIL being out of it


----------



## Red Hair

- Reps me a lot
- Has a very eerie avi...
- He/She liked Nier


----------



## DammitChrist

- Revealed to me that Dana Brooke was apparently set to be the face of the women's division last year :lol
- Is impressed by Jack Gallagher's character work 
- May believe that it'd be silly if Samoa Joe didn't win the Universal title soon


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Likes almost every post
- Uses smilies quite often
- Posted almost 12hrs ago


----------



## MC

Has an unusual sig
Amazing avatar
Joined pver 4 years ago


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- In their 3rd month
- Sig isn't centered
- Hasn't seen the show in my sig


----------



## Irish Dude

Iron Mike
Super Mario
Named 3 things about him/her before


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Been here for 5 years straight. :benson1

Has a interesting username. :kd3

Has a very truthful words in his signature. :curry*_


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Been here for 6 years straight
- One of the nice users of the forum
- Accecpts rep of many different women


----------



## El Dandy

- Mario
- Luigi
- That Young Knockout Kid Mike Tyson


----------



## Dolorian

- Knew ever since waking up this morning that they would make post #25117 of this thread.
- Probably not a fan of avatars
- Been here for almost a decade


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Do you draw?
- Gothic lover
- Fan of Nightwish? HE SHOULD BE!!!*


----------



## El Dandy

- been here longer than me
- may enjoy music
- pressing F for his wrestling fandom


----------



## Mordecay

** About to reach 10 years as a member

* Fan of Big Japan

* No avi*


----------



## Dolorian

- Enjoyed Peyton making fun o Ruby Riot
- Probably read the report from Meltzer about how many talents from the G1 are injured
- Closing in on 24k points


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably not a fan of Peyton (yet), but thinks she is hot

* Thinks that the Rollins/Ambrose storyline is great (and I agree)

* Since he watched Okada/Omega I and II he most likely watch number 3 this weekend*


----------



## CJ

Said something nice about Becky :beckywhat
Loves abs :done
Dedicated Paige fan aige


----------



## Mordecay

** Apparently checks every Becky thread around

* Still hasn't told me how to join the Peyton group :hmm

* Knows that Peyton's abs >>> Becky's abs >:grin2:*


----------



## Irish Dude

Doesn't have Wyatt on his signature but something tells used to support him
Likes green
Doesn't like Brock Lesnar very much

*correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## Dolorian

- As a Lesnar fan is likely looking forward to the Fatal 4 Way at SummerSlam
- Loves The Big Lebowski
- Been here for 5 years


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is very close to 10k posts :woo
- Got into a conversation with me, Showstopper and Architect-Rollins about the Ambrollins storyline
- Knows that Ambrollins are wrestling soulmates for life*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hates Lesnar and can't wait for him to fuck away
- Wonder if she likes Strowman
- Still in love with Ambrose... I mean, duh!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I'm not Strowman's biggest fan, but he's ok
- Likes Japanese female fronted metal bands
- Hasn't changed his username in awhile and is probably due *


----------



## Mordecay

** Loving the Ambrose/Rollins storyline

* Expecting to see them win the tag titles

* Probably knows that I am still jealous she met Peyton in her Mania trip*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Recommends me NJPW even though, I gave it a shot and... *holding breath* there's a huge rant about it >
- Should I go on or should I leave it till there and that's up to you now? 
- But hey, if you like the promotion... that's totally cool.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their first post on this page
- Moved to a new location
- Friends with most posters on this page


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loves Mario
-Likes Mike Tyson
-Been here since 4 years


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Posted 2hrs after I
- Already has posts worth reading
- Might not ever go premium


----------



## CJ

From the good old USA
Would probably quit the forum if this thread ever gets closed
Hopefully not a Spurs fan



Mordecay said:


> ** Knows that Becky's abs >>> Peyton's abs >:grin2:*


:becky2


----------



## MC

Likes Becky Lynch
The best moderator 
Has the profile name as Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably experiences a lot of rain in Birmingham.

Knows CJ is greatness.

Football fan.*


----------



## CJ

MC16

Thinks my parents named me after Lana :nah
Not a fan of Birmingham City or Aston Villa
Loves NJPW

EM

Still hates Rollins
Would marry Rihanna
His visitor wall :sodone


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy that the football season started :yay

* Bless my reps with Leanna goodness :sodone

* Editing my posts to make me look like I put over his girl :nah*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably enjoyed Okada vs Omega III
- Looking forward to Omega vs Naito
- Likely looking to the day when Peyton debuts on the main roster


----------



## Chrome

Probably gets his avys from Deviantart
Has never had a warning
Closing in on 10,000 posts and 100,000 points


----------



## Irish Dude

Likes some boring sport
Likes Rey Mysterio, who can fuck off and die for all I care
Is a mod so I take back what I said


----------



## Dolorian

- Would probably like for CM Punk to come back to WWE
- Maybe hopes that Lesnar retains at SummerSlam
- is friends with an Empress


----------



## Mordecay

** Changing avi often

* Repping me constantly

* 8 posts shy of 10k :wtf*


----------



## Chrome

Left me a lovely pic of Cathy Kelley's feet on my wall :nice
Closing in on his 3-year anniversary on WF
Probably worried about Peyton Royce getting fucked by the booking when she gets called up


----------



## Kenny

- Great guy
- Gets put on the board...
- REY


----------



## CJ

Not looking forward to October 1st
Likes boobs :thumbsup
May or may not have been named after Dalglish :hmm


----------



## Kenny

- may now know I was named after Kenny Dalglish
- knows i love boobs
- may know im currently :mj2


----------



## 751161

- Used to play in the Mafia section, but got busy like me. Because fuck real life.
- We won as Scum together :rollins
- Likes boobies, but who doesn't, right? Unless you're gay :side:


----------



## Kenny

- knows that was a GREAT MEMORY winning mafia as scum :mark:
- as busy as me with life right now
- also loves boobs


----------



## Mordecay

** Has some of the best sigs around

* Used to post frequently here

* Pulling for his man :braun to win the Universal Title at Summerslam*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is probably happy that Naito won the tournament
- Has been here for three years
- Still searching for something inside the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Changed his avatar
- Are you an artist by any chance?
- Still loving Goths... can't blame him. Have you seen Gothic chicks in swim suits? :banderas:*


----------



## CJ

Likes answering questions :hmm
Named after a chipmunk
Hates Sami Zayn


----------



## Vox Machina

• Almost has 100,000 worthless points. :becky

• Has surprisingly kept his sig the same for a while.

• Hasn't been posting much lately. :meowth


----------



## CJ

Has recently been visited by all the WWE section mods :hmm
Really liked that Obby post :thumbsup
Writes better film reviews than me (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants to see Becky playing with her tongue more often

* Hoping to see her in a future WWE bikini photoshoot

* Posts feet pics in Chromes visitor wall quite often, probably has his own secret gallery :hmm*


----------



## CJ

His country is currently ranked 8 places higher than mighty Norn Iron in the FIFA rankings :sadbecky
Wants to see Peyton & Becky playing with each others tongue >
Really seems to have a thing for women from Oceania :hmm



Mordecay said:


> ** Posts feet pics in Chromes visitor wall quite often, probably has his own secret gallery :hmm*


*Fuck no.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Believe it or not... Sami Zayn, may, have become my most disliked wrestler... SURPASSING RVD!!!! Just to let you know
- Loves Becky Lynch with guns
- Loves women with guns, as well
- But mostly, Becky Lynch
- Elite graphic designer*


----------



## Irish Dude

Thinks RVD is the most disliked wrestler (wat?)
Likes asian culture (want to say japanese, but i'm not sure)
I'm guessing Reigns retiring the Undertaker killed wrestling


----------



## MOX

1. You're shit.
2. Your posts are shit.
3. Everything about you is shit.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Killed TDL permanently.

• Hates that guy above him.

• Likes posting funny nonsense.


----------



## Dolorian

- Recently broke through the 100k mark
- Probbaly loved the Xenosaga series
- Final Fantaxy IX is their favorite game in the series


----------



## MOX

is ok
ok iz
wut?


----------



## Mordecay

** Joined 2 days after my 21st birthday

* Likes classic movies

* Loves Rachel Weisz*



CJ said:


> Wants to see Peyton & Becky playing with each others tongue >


*Don't say you wouldn't want that as well :book*


----------



## Oneiros

- Was probably cheering hard when Shibata returned
- Likes Taguchi :no:
- Joined 6 months after me, but has almost doubled my post count


----------



## Chrome

Has a cool username
Big NJPW fan
From Portugal


----------



## Paigeology

Beat me to the post button 

Is a Mod

Booyakka booyakka?


----------



## Dolorian

- First time I've seen them on this thread
- Emma fan 
- Should stop being a wheelman for the jobber (nothing good will come out of it)


----------



## Irish Dude

not even 2 years and over 10 000 posts
either posts a lot in this section or doesn't have a full time job (not judging)
premium as me


----------



## CJ

Wants to marry Jessica Alba :nice
Mr Perfect fan
From the same country as :becky


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably mad that Becky gave a shout out to Manchester City instead of Newcastle a few weeks ago :sadbecky

* Wants to be Luke Sanders for a day

* Still waiting to see her in the Summerslam card*


----------



## Paigeology

Likes Peyton 

Joined the same year as me

Has more than 6x the posts i do


----------



## Oneiros

- We joined the same month :WTF2
- Pretty solid list of favourites
- Doesn't want people to know where he's from


----------



## Mordecay

** Doesn't appreciate the awesomeness that is the Funky Weapon :hmm

* Probably marked out when Tama Tonga spit the truth about Kenny and the Bullet Club

* Seems to be a fan of Suzuki Gun*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Mid-card champion
- Was the only post on this page
- Finally passed the 5k mark


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Nintendo more Sega, Xbox, Playstation, or any of these fuckers.
- Probably have beaten Super Mario Bros. about 100 times by now
- Loves cartoons... and who doesn't? It's a blasphemy not loving cartoons.*


----------



## Irish Dude

Hates Sami Zayn
Hates RVD
Likes gothic stuff (Kevin Thorn?)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Go for Undertaker... THE UNDERTAKER!!! Is the greatest ever... just letting you know 
- Doesn't care about anyone's opinion
- Signed this month but several years ago*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is a New Year's baby
- Has given 888 likes
- If he isn't watching any wrestling at all now, I would still recommend maybe he watches Dean & Seth vs Sheamus & Cesaro at Summerslam cos it'll be awesome*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has a black and white theme going on.

• Might have really enjoyed Seth and Dean giving each other a fist bump.

• Probably steals from Farmer Maggot's crop.


----------



## CJ

Spends most of his time trying to pick up girls at the dungeon
Having a conversation with Middy about NJPW :hmm
Knows I'll make him that sig he requested


----------



## Mordecay

** Almost ninja'd me

* Sent me a rep of the things he wants to see Peyton and Becky to do >

* One of the kings of the "Last thing you have eaten" thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he's thrilled about Summerslam
- Doesn't seem to care about WWE that much
- Except for NXT and Peyton*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has 2727 posts
- Doesn't watch wrestling anymore
- But still comes to this site for music


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Joined not long before CM Punk's 434 day title reign ended
- Has a lot of rep for under 1000 posts
- Has underscores in their username*


----------



## CJ

Already stopped using that sig I made her issed
From Oceania so is probably on @Mordecay 's radar :lol
Loving the Ambrose/Rollins storyline


----------



## Vox Machina

• Pissed (and rightfully so) that Becky is tapping clean to women like Natalya.

• Upset at Ambrose Girl. :woah

• Has the cutest avatar.


----------



## CJ

Just spoiled SD for me :sadbecky
Not happy with the Queen's justice








Has had the same profile pic since forever :hmm


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks I like all the women from Oceania :beckylol

* Using Mad Queen Dany gifs as of late

* Should know that Sol Katti used to have a Brie Larsson avi, which I miss very much :sadbecky *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post on this page
- Abs
- Latest to post on this page
(Before yours truly)


----------



## CJ

Had to edit his post :hmm
Seems to have completely stopped posting in other sections of the forum :sadbecky
Still loyal to the New Day (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loves Becky
-Been here since 2011
-Has a great sig


----------



## CJ

Jericho fan :thumbsup
Not a member of any WF groups :hmm
Likes redheads :JLC3


----------



## Mordecay

** Prefers Lively over Lawrence

* Still chooses redheads over them though

* Sad that Becky isn't on the Summerslam card :sadbecky*


----------



## Dolorian

- Agrees that Ruby Riot will never be Iconic
- Enjoyed Omega vs Okada III
- Constantly defends his mid-card title


----------



## emerald-fire

-Lifetime Premium Member
-Is seen regularly in the Games & Trivia section
-Been on this forum since 2015


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last one to post yesterday
- Hasn't passed my post count
- Is quickly on their way to


----------



## Irish Dude

Less posts than me
But lots of points (what are those?)
Never seen in wwe section


----------



## emerald-fire

-Big Lebowski fan
-Lifetime Premium Member
-Been here since 5 years


----------



## CJ

Possibly named after wildfire :hmm
Member of the Mob :becky
Wants to kill Allie :woah


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably thought that Summerslam needed some "straight fiya"

* He would fuck or marry Allie, probably the latter

* For some reason his points went from 90k to 28k :wtf*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably hoped that Peyton got brought up after Summerslam (or maybe not lol)
- Is a fellow rep whore
- Is a midcard champion, so is likely either the US or IC champ *


----------



## Dolorian

- Is still celebrating the Ambrollins victory from this Sunday
- Probably loved seen Ambrose wear a hoodie
- Strange that she hasn't changed her avi into one of Ambrollins


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I just absolutely love my Seth av, that's why I haven't changed it 
- Is almost at 100k points
- I think has used that av before?*


----------



## Mordecay

*- Is "that fangirl"

- Marked out when Seth and Dean won the tag titles

- Loves shirtless Ambrose >*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Has a name close to a forgotten WWE wrestler from 2004 that has become sort of a meme.

Probably likes Peytons abs.

Pretty much marks for the WWE underrated gem peanut gallery. :lol *


----------



## Irish Dude

Doesn't like Reigns
Doesn't like white ropes
Likes Ambrolinns


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Shares names with a pianist.
- Just hit 5 years on WF.
- Fan of Brock.


----------



## 751161

- Probably shouldn't mention he's the Chief of the 'Lynch Mob' in public as he'd probably get some really dirty looks :beckylol

- Clearly has good taste in women










- Really good poster. Puts effort in to his posts, and usually agree with what he has to say (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire

-From the UK
-Likes CM Punk
-Believes in trusting one's gut feeling


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

-Has a beautiful signature
-Has a great taste in talents
-I agree with most of his posts


----------



## Chrome

Has no avy or sig
Eminem fan
Watches soccer


----------



## emerald-fire

-Moderator
-Rey Mysterio fan
-Enjoys high flying style of wrestling, I guess


----------



## Mordecay

** Was hoping for an AJ/Orton feud

* Probably thinks that would have been a better WWE championship match at Mania than Bray/Randy

* Posting some pics in the WoW section*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*PEY

TON

ROYCE*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Back from a sabbatical.

• Probably has played the new DLC for XV.

• Didn't say hi back to me in the chatbox. :grande


----------



## emerald-fire

-Lifetime Premium Member
-Username sounds like real name
-Has over a 100K points


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Sorry Missed ya. HI!!! 

Knows the DLC episodes are waiting on me, once Iggy's is out I will play them all at once. I am excited for Comrades and the AC thing looks nice too.

I am glad they are still here among other ppl. Good to know things have not shifted too much in my absence. 


Of course I get Ninjad

Likes the guy who defeated an invisible man and found the World title at Summerslam 04
Likes the face that runs the place
Prob dislikes being Ellsworth's wheelman and wants him taken out

*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- OMG hi!! Haven't seen you in here for awhile :hi
- Still loving the Asian music <3
- Is a fellow rep whore :lol*


----------



## Chrome

Is happy Ambrose and Rollins are the Raw tag champs
Getting close to having been here 3 years now
Is almost fully healed from her accident


----------



## Kenny

been here over 5 years now
google
cool dude


----------



## Mordecay

** Hoping that Braun beats Brock

* Loves boobs as much as Cleavage does

* Hypnotic sig*


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest Peyton fan (but still isn't a member of the Peyton group :WTF2)
Not a fan of tats :hmm
Has over 400 posts in the baeton thread :damn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The Legend of Ireland
Would like Becky Lynch to kick Cyborg's ass
Knows that not many people who watch MMA would know how legit tough Becky actually is.*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

-Has been here for 12 years now
-Straight Edge
-Likes Anime and Gaming


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Has a good likes gained to given ratio
That must mean they are a quality poster
Might actually be Hwoarang from TEKKEN*


----------



## Kenny

has been member 12 years
has more posts than me
insomnia


----------



## emerald-fire

-Probably one of the oldest members on this forum
-Loves watching Braun Strowman destroy Roman Reigns
-Awesome signature


----------



## Mordecay

** About to reach 3k points

* Joined early this year

* Curious in seeing which will be AJ's next feud*



CJ said:


> WF's biggest Peyton fan (but still isn't a member of the Peyton group :WTF2)


*Apparently you have to invite me first so I can join :jericho2*


----------



## CJ

Currently viewing the Peyton thread :hmm
Really likes tennis
Misses Steve Blackman



Mordecay said:


> *Apparently you have to invite me first so I can join :jericho2*


I know, that was the joke :reneelel


----------



## Mordecay

** Hasn't visited the Peyton thread in a while :sadbecky

* Making fun of me for the Peyton Social Group :vincefu

* Knows I will forgive him for the awesome reps he sends :grin2:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Wants to see Peyton as NXT Womens Champion
Knows she did amazing in the 4 Way match with Asuka, Cross, and Billie all those months ago and that she proved herself worthy that night
So many points. Also never gave up the green text. STONER*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Returns with a different name
- Insomniac
- Understands the beauty of Asian women... God, they are the best.*


----------



## CJ

Likes changing his name
Abandoned Kelper & moved to hell :woah
Part of the feet group :bunk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*King of The Gifferweights
King of The Modderweights
King of The ANTIFEET aparrently*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Used to book great matches for me
- Loves all-female Japanese metal bands :nice:
- He's an attraction, alright!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Once teamed with his chipmunk brothers to triple powerbomb Dave through a freakin grand piano
Stabbed his chipmunk brethren in the back and became a bigger star than all of them
Knows Asian women are the most beautiful and amazing*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Has an Asian chick with an Iron Maiden t-shirt in his avatar... that's the awesomest avatar ever
- Loves games
- LOVES games... YOU KNOW!!!*


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed from Asian girls to redheads

* Has @CJ seal of approval for that

* Probably won't be happy when I tell him :braun also likes Nickelback :grin2:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might be hopeful for a Paige comeback too
Knows how awesome it would be for her return to mirror her debut and she wins the title. Maybe after Carnella gets it she does an open challenge like AJ Lee? Just redo the whole scene like deja vu!
ISHII fan. 
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is likely still catching up with everything that's happened in WF lately
- Is backing Kairi Sane in the Mae Young Classic
- Has Amazon spelt as 'Amzon' in his sig :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** Supporting Evie in the MYC

* Would bang Cheryl Cole :nice

* Will be sad when Seth and Dean turn against each other eventually*


----------



## CJ

Has just been invited to join WF's Premier Peyton group








Wants to fuck Emily Ratajkowski :bjpenn
His team are currently top of the league :nice


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might want Becky Lynch on RAW in next draft
One of the Legends of this forum hence the Mod title. Don't lie and say you aren't!
May have started watching the MYC already 
*


----------



## CJ

Back after a hiatus :yay
Probably already planning a name change :hmm
Kairi fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows he missed me
Knows I am gonna try to stay this time lol
Also knows that Kairi winning the MYC would be incredible *


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes Shimmer

* For that reason will love the MYC

* Hoping for a Kairi win on that tournament*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is the person that comes to mind when Peyton is mentioned
- Might become Premium someday
- Rocking that green*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wants to see Reigns win at No Mercy
- Loves to see The Shield posing in victory
- Will always support Dean for all-time.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Metal Expert
Would get along with Y2J and become best friends
Loves Red Heads, and Asian women*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- EVIE :mark: :mark: :mark: (I still can't get used to calling her Dakota yet :lol)
- It's no wonder we get on well, we both love Asian music and Evie 
-







*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Evie.

• Wants to burn it down with Ambrose and Rollins.

• Spent an evening at The Prancing Pony.


----------



## Dolorian

- Thinks that having Alexa at the forefront is detrimental to the division
- Part of the 100k points club
- Enjoyed this season of Game of Thrones


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still the futuristic car man with no sig
Almost 2 years in
May or may not have seen Netflix Death Note*


----------



## Mordecay

** Evie :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

* Part of Team Kick

* Back in full force in this thread*


----------



## CJ

Loves Peyton's abs :done
Joined the Peyton group :JLC3
Finally made a thread that wasn't in all caps :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian

- Is disappointed with how Rusev and Becky are being handled on SD
- Is probably still lamenting the fall of the PSD-Dreams site
- The Fourth Wall is currently being broken on his visitor profile


----------



## CJ

Part of team invisible :hmm
Has already ordered that Nattie shirt :woah
May or may not be looking forward to NFL season :hmmm


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is bloody hard to mention :sadbecky
- Happy that Newcastle picked up their first points of the season :yay
- Is on everyone's minds when Becky gets mentioned :lol


----------



## DELETE

Changed his avi
Changed his sig
I know im supposed to name something about you. But why the hell is Becky holding guns in your sig? Lmao


NINJA'D

Is also a becky fan 
Really likes NXT
posts in here often.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*FOREVER THE REVIVAL
Might wanna see AOP on SDLive even if its through the Breezango thing lol
Knows the greatness of The Miz and seems to have been a fan a long time like myself

Supa Ninja man
Likes to DELETE things. DELIGHTFUL YAAAAS
Might have a DILAPIDATED BOAT in the yard

*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Thrilled that Evie/Dakota is making more WWE appearances. :clap
- Will be 12 years old next month 
- Might have some hate against Niflheim.


----------



## Oneiros

- Is right there with me on that Aleister Black hype train
- Makes his (user)name justice
- Apparently a 1 time tag team champion? (wonder what that is about)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of Neymar
- Avid watcher of NJPW.
- Has great taste in video games.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Probably would like if Reigns had the natural coolness of Tama Tonga
Knows Bullet Club will never disband
DOUBLE J

Evil Ninja
Gamer
Knows how bad Itami got screwed by his injuries and that it is one of the biggest tragedies in wrestling. Hopefully he can get somewhere one day.*


----------



## CJ

Owner of America's best tree house :thumbsup
Loves women's wrestling (Y)
Hopefully back for good


----------



## emerald-fire

-Awesome signature
-Likes Becky (anyone who likes Becky has a great taste in my opinion)
-Probably disappointed that Becky wasn't on the previous SmackDown Live episode


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is still hanging in there and still longer lasting member than me
Is sick of these phony part timing BITCHES like me xD
ASSMAN*


----------



## emerald-fire

-One of the oldest members of the forum
-Must have taken a break because I don't remember seeing posts until recently
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Kenny

- 2017 member
- appears to like orton
- nice woman in signature


----------



## Mordecay

**









*









* Loves booty (and boobs)*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posted that at 1:01am my time
- Is likely hoping that Peyton gets a chance at the NXT Women's title now it's vacant
-







*


----------



## MOX

attention-seeking twat
likes attention
bit of a twat


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is rude
- Insulted me for some reason?
- Don't know what I ever did to you to get that, but ok*


----------



## MOX

attention-craving numpty
craves attention
bit of a numpty


I mean all that in a nice way.


----------



## 751161

- Very rude and stuff. :wow
- Also likes attention. Sexual attention too :wink
- Should play Mafia more because his personality makes games 10/10.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is looking forward to No Mercy
- Liking Destiny 2
- Probably loved Orphan Black


----------



## Mordecay

** Surpassed both the 10k posts and 100k points :applause

* Despite being a Reigns fan knows that Roman's mic skills got exposed on the last RAW

* Now wants to see Roman destroy Cena for that*


----------



## Kenny

- posted at 9:17am here
- may be looking forward to no mercy
- has been a member here for 3 years now


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!
- Likes squeezing butts
- Would wish his hand would be doing that right now*


----------



## Stormbringer

Likes Goth
Loves red heads
May enjoy piano in the rain


----------



## Kenny

- loves his metal music \m/
- doesnt seem to like wrestling
- has been here a member here over 10 years


:braun damn ninjad

- dat sig :mark:
- has been here a member here over 8 years
- might get some rep soon


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed
- Is a Miley fan (Y)
- Wants people to rep posts more

EDIT: KENNY!!!

- Made me get ninja'ed after mocking somebody else for it :lmao
- Told me not to go to bed after my power went out the other day lol
- STRAYA M8*


----------



## Kenny

- AMBROLLINS
- shouldve stayed awake that night
- may want the shield to come back


----------



## Mordecay

*AMBROSE GIRL

* Can't live without electricity

* Apparently she couldn't sleep since she was awake at 1am

* Happy that people think about her when they talk about Ambrose

KENNY

* Trained by Naruto in the arts of the ninjas

* Always have "interesting" sigs

* Forgot to add 1 "B" to the ones he likes :braun*


----------



## Kenny

- just got NINJA'D :braun
- loves them some peyton
- may have seen that thread on the miz


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a Braun fan. :braun

Has an amazing signature.

Been here for a almost a decade. *_


----------



## Mordecay

** Checked most of the Peyton thread last week

* Apparently loved what he saw :yay

* May jump to the bandwagon sooner or later*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- I'm the Billie Kay to his Peyton Royce










- He added the Bucks to his sig?

- In our perfect world, Cole would win the NXT Title & Peyton would win the Womens title on the next takeover.


----------



## Kenny

- adam cole baybay
- nxt fan
- member for nearly 3 years


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*

Ninjaed by Kenny.

Likes asses I guess.

Has an amazing avatar.

Is an awesome person. *_


----------



## Dolorian

- Was using a dark red font in another post, maybe is testing to see if he changes to it permanently
- Beyoncé fan
- Member of 19 social groups


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Likes Becky Lynch

An Ashley Benson fan

Lives in Orlando

(For Doloria)

Ninja'd the fuck outta me

Has the Plain Doll as their icon 

Has over 100,000 points
*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Dolorian:*

- Good friend of mine

- We don't chat as much due to my abscence in the Raw & SD threads :lol

- Logical Shield fan (Y)

*Sekai:* 

- Badass Asuka sig gif

- Crash Badicoot fan ?

- Ninja'd me :lol


----------



## Mordecay

** Should check his reps >

* He knows damn well that Peyton and Cole need to be champions ASAP

* Got ninja'd*


----------



## Stormbringer

*we need a fresh thread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Miley Cyrus.

Is a fan of DX.

Been here for almost 10 years from next year. *_


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Been here for 6 years.

Likes Charlotte so all good with me!

Would probably like to watch a wrestling parody show called Becky The Vampire Slayer*


----------



## Kenny

- probably wishes zayn was utilised more
- has been a member over 10 years
- seems to like ambrollins


----------



## Dolorian

- DesolationRow is wrecking havoc on their visitor profile
- Has been a member for 13 years
- Loving Braun right now


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still love Roman Reigns.

Now has over 10.5 K posts.

Been here since 2015.*_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Edited Their post
Metalhead for life, putting up the devil horns. Im a "Too Sweet" guy myself. 
But IF YOU'RE 555 I'M 666!*


----------



## Vox Machina

Loves Pascal, the #2 spellcaster in Tales history.

Has a cute avatar. 

Likes Blackpink.


----------



## Mordecay

** Also has a cute avatar

* Not as cute as his Brie Larsson old one

* Loves anime*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is glad Peyton beat Ruby Riot
- Mastermind behind the Peyton Social Group
- Has almost 500 profile visits


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Will break the internet the day they get a sig
HOF Inductee like HoHo Lun
Has prob been to many a great metal fest*


----------



## Kenny

- likes blackpink
- lives in insomnia apparently 
- is whored out on rep


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loves ass
-Is a rep whore
-Likes watching Braun Strowman beating the hell out of Roman Reigns


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I don't know who that woman in their sig is lol
- Likes Chris Jericho (Y)
- Has a non capitalized username*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a fan of The Shield.

Has an amazing new signature.

One of the sweetest person on this site.*_


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Just got rep from me
- Has had the same sig for a long time
- Lives where Mania 33 was held*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves men in leather jackets

* Repping THE BIG DAWG now :mark:

* Wondering why Kelly Kelly put her jewelry in an storage unit :hmmm*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Started the Peyton thread in the superstars forum (of course )
- Hopes people will post in it
- His last post before this one was a pic of Summer Rae*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Does not know who the woman in my sig is
-Really happy that Ambrose and Rollins are the tag champs
-Probably hoping Reigns will join them soon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Might have fantasy booked Styles vs Orton back in the day when Styles was in TNA like alot of us did
Might want The Shield to come back in full too
Was online early
*


----------



## Mordecay

** No longer rocking a Dakota avi :cry

* Thinks that Asian chicks> Aussie chicks

* Is wrong about that :grin2:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows I prefer Asian everything tbh 
Might want Emma to be champion even if she is the fall girl to Asuka
Is missing TAKA and Taichi in his sig of fav wrestlers! 
Motha Fucka





Literally my fav theme.



*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- blackpink are AWESOME :mark:
- Like me, was probably quite happy about Dakota's performance in the MYC
- Likes to earn merch online*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Is from the same awesome country as the legendary Evie/Dakota Kai 
Knows it would be awesome to see Roman back with Dean and Seth. Possibly as soon as No Mercy
Not ashamed of liking Roman Reigns. Nor should you be!
*


----------



## Mordecay

** Same age as me

* Promoting free things on Amazon

* Has taken MTG position as most active poster here*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Knows when I saw MTG I thought Magic The Gathering
Likely does not play geek card games like me
But should*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently changed sig
-Lovely avatar
-Regular poster in this thread


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Loves the goddess Sunny Leone.

Is a major Randy Orton fan. 

Has been here since this years January. *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a smaller av than most other Premium members
- Only wants rep of female celebs
- Fellow rep whore *


----------



## Mordecay

** Just surpassed the 40k points

* Admitts being a rep whore

* In the Evie bandwagon for a while now*


----------



## Refuse

I think that's Niki Bella in the sig but I'm not 100& sure

Joined a little over 3 years ago

Over 50k points


----------



## emerald-fire

-From London
-Fellow Randy Orton fan
-Avoiding the List :thelist


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*May like a Owens and Orton tag team as much as I would
Is Online
*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves K Pop group.

Has the same taste in Blackpink. 

Has a Amazon account. *_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Cool person
-Lives in Orlando
-Has an awesome username


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Impressive amount of post likes given to received ratio 
Only gives out likes to the well deserved








Green Flame*


----------



## Chrome

Plays Magic The Gathering 
Black Pink fan
An insomniac apparently


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His former username was ChromeMan haha
- Is a member of a social group called Damien's Dick Division (??? :lol)
- Like me, has received more likes than he's given*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Kiwi
-Inmate of the Ambrose Asylum
-Met Dean Ambrose multiple times


----------



## Chrome

Orton and Styles fan
Likes Sunny Leone
17er


----------



## Mordecay

** On the NFL mood

* No longer rocking a Rey Misterio sig

* Currently online*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Seems to be the last post almost every time I come to this thread
Wants Santana Garrett to be signed
Probably thinks Peyton Royce and Billie Kay should pretty much invent the womens tag team titles.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Ambrollins

* Also loves white ropes

* Doesn't want to see Shayna winning the MYC*


----------



## Brockamura

>Loves Paige

>Never give up

>Supports Peyton Royce


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of The Beast and The Artist.
- Fairly new to the forum. (Welcome!)
- Reckons Finn is under rated.


----------



## MOX

- is a filthy 17er
- is fond of portmanteaus
- hasn't yet decided if Nakamura's nipples would fit in Nakamura's nostrils, but he's close


EDIT: @Brockamura :side:


----------



## MOX

- can go fuck himself
- is chief of the ninja mob
- has loads of random info in his sig that literally only he has ever read


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of monochrome.
- Bucked the trend of ninja'd people editing their post by creating a new one.
- Probably has far too much milk in his fridge for his own good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Colored Usertitle ELITIST!!!
Knows how badass a Demon Balor vs Alleister Black match would be on a Big 4 PPV with epic entrances included
Knows Tozawa should have kept the title. Screw the Enzo Amore push!!!! *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fan of K-Pop 
- Spreading the love with their user title. 
- Proud member of Team Kick. :mckinney


----------



## Vox Machina

• Needs a new sig. :benson

• Hasn't posted much/at all in the Becky fan thread. :sadbecky

• Should watch some of Cody's indy/NJPW work.


----------



## Magic

likes anime
has his own smiley :sk
loves watching movies.


----------



## MOX

is well old lol
is old as fuck heh
proper old lel


----------



## Magic

is older than me
fake frenchie
his original avy>all this new shit


----------



## Vox Machina

• Is planning to deadlift over 300 lbs.

• Has a love/hate relationship with Dragonball Super.

• Loves fresh fruit.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Last discussed Persona in the Chatbox

Still hasn't given up on Dolph Ziggler as a talent

Is Representing Pascal from Tales of Graces in avatar at the moment!
*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Also questioned how Enzo Amore won the Fatal-5-Way elimination match after Cedric Alexander gave an impressive performance :lol
- Also wants Charlotte Flair to be used on television and be pushed on SD Live 
- Was amused by certain moments in Dolph Ziggler's segment last Tuesday


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's a DammitC, alright
- Fan of Y2J
- May not like that I'm not a fan of both Ziggler and Zayn and both are first letters are Z.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Still on the blue mood

* Still likes redheads

* Still prefers asian women over them*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Lives inside the Venus Fly Trap
-Has over five thousand posts
-Likes NJPW


----------



## Kenny

- is not a premium member
- orton fan
- wheelman for james ellsworth


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Braun over Roman Reigns
- Loves shaky butts
- Loves women with short-shorts*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Music lover
-Great sig
-Believes wrestling is dead


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Fan of my favorite wrestler of all time, Chris Jericho
Has a visitor message
Has lots of Likes
*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I'm surprised he hasn't changed his username again yet 
- Has been all over the place since returning
- Is ❤ in his custom usertitle*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*❤❤❤❤❤❤
Would enjoy Dakota as face of one of the 3 women's divisions. Its gotta happen.
Has no doubt loved RAW much more than before since Ambrose and Rollins reunited*


----------



## Mordecay

** Making the Grade alt account :grin2:

* Loves Y2J

* Not sure, but probably likes NJPW since he loves japanese culture*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Should know I seriously wonder what happened to that user is he still here?
Weedman green text
Iconic*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his username (lol not long after I said I was surprised he hadn't changed it )
- Has gone Final Fantasy mad
- Joined in the same month as me, but 9 years before I did :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy that Kairi won the MYC

* Would have liked to see Evie winning it though

* Has gone to a house show recently*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Amazing sig
-Likes Okada
-Must be really happy that Kairi Sane won the Mae Young Classic


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Post count is increasing
Knows Kairi Sane was the only choice and the right one
Would likley mark out if Orton accepted the US Title open challenge and won*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Final Fantasy fan
- Should know I'm playing Final Fantasy XV and it is awesome.... aside from the main character that looks like Justin Beiber's emo illegitimate child, everything else is fantastic.
- Likes Asian characters in games.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably doesn't spend much time in the wrestling parts of WF anymore
- Watched wrestling for over 20 years before he quit
- I don't know who that lady is in his sig but she's probably involved in metal music somehow :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire

-From New Zealand
-Probably knows who Brendon McCullum is
-Joined WF 3 years ago


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Might well be a cricket fan.
- Would probably love to see Orton/Styles have a PPV match
- Keeps the WOW thread ticking along. :mckinney


----------



## Mordecay

** One of the few Sonya Deville fans

* Peyton barely made his top10 in that womens ranking voting :hmm

* Even though he considers her one of the top prospects of NXT :hmmm*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Put Dakota in his top 5 in the women's ranking poll (Y)
- His #1 was in no doubt though 
- Somebody some pages back in here thought Peyton in his sig was Nikki Bella :lol*


----------



## 307858

- Loves Ambrose
- not the crazy Ambrose stan who threatens Renee Young
- Hardly gets negative rep


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Ambrose Girl:

- An early member of the hopefully soon to be huge Dakota Kai bandwagon.
- Edging ever closer to 10k posts
- Knows Sami deserves better. 

307858:

- Pro ninja
- Knows that Emma deserves her spot in the title picture.
- Has some hella great wrestlers as his favourites. :clap


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Part of this forums recent fandom of Team Kick for Dakota Kai. :shrug

Arrived suspiciously late to the Becky Lynch thread but is supposed to be the Chief of the Lynch Mob. :hmm:

Shares my top 5 Asuka NXT matches in the same order.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Seems confused that Dakota Kai has fans? :lol
- Excellent gif in sig
- Technically has a top 4 Raw faves cos of The Revival lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** Hopefully enjoyed the RAW live event in her country a few days ago

* Wants to see Dakota in those events in the years to come

* Peyton on HM :sad:*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Did he just add 2 more people in his sig?
- Knows I hate Nickelfuck with a burning passion
- That's the only travesty of Vancouver... in my opinion*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Clearly dislikes Nickelback
-Has great passion for music
-Awesome avatar


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Probably wants AJ Styles vs Randy Orton
- Recently hit 700 posts
- Likes metal music apparently*



Mordecay said:


> ** Hopefully enjoyed the RAW live event in her country a few days ago*












*I didn't get to go *


----------



## Mordecay

** Sad because she missed the chance of seeing Dean and the rest of the Shield guys live again :vincecry

* Probably will hate Neville after what he has been saying about her country

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909470792102027264*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I found Neville's tweet to be hilarious 
- Probably scanned every post on the female ranking topic to check if they put Peyton in their list (lol I did the same with Dakota :lol)
- Always has the most posts in any Peyton related thread on WF*


----------



## CJ

Voted for Becks :becky2
Supporting her fellow Kiwi (Y)
Has been binge watching Rumble matches recently


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Binge watches Becky Lynch matches most likely
Former rBr mate
Dat Gif King Eternal
*


----------



## Mordecay

** No longer using coloured font

* Changed his name

* Final Fantasy sig*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Likes using coloured font
-May like the idea of Emma teaming up with the Iconic Duo
-Has over 50000 points


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Maybe didn't like Randy losing in 10 seconds on SDLive
- Has been on WF for 9 months
- Has made a name for themselves
*


----------



## Dolorian

- Now knows that calling Ambrose a "nerd" is a very bad idea
- Is enjoying quite a bit the current Rollins/Ambrose program
- Has almost 3,000 visits to her profile


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*#TeamKick (another one)

Shares in the glory of The Shed being Tag Team Champions

Has been to Wrestlemania a number of times.

-----NINJA

NINJA'D me on the post

Is Happy I Took White Ropes Out Of My Avatar

Has 10k+ posts

*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Got Ninja'd
-Happy that Charlotte is back and won the Fatal 4 Way
-Likes the Burn It Down addition to Seth Rollins' theme


----------



## Oneiros

- Has a pretty cool username
- Is it an emerald necklace on the sig girl?
- ''Has made a name for themselves''


----------



## Mordecay

** Would like to see a Shibata return, if he has a full recovery

* Probably happy that Becky won that Favorite WWE women voting

* Probably thinks Suzuki has the GOAT wrestling theme*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Most disappointed about Peyton dropping in the rankings :no
- Recently added Sane to his favourites list (Y)
- Knows Neville has been superb this year.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Glad Becky is finally back on SmackDown :becky

-Cannot wait for The Revival to return

-Looking forward to Asuka's main roster debut


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Happy to see Becky take out the number one spot on the WF list again.

Probably even happier to see her return to TV.

Is a rep whore.


EDIT


Knows an Orton v Styles feud could be great.

Has made a name for themselves.

Wheelman for James Ellsworth.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Got Ninja'd by me
-Amazing sig
-Australian


----------



## CJ

Big fan of tattoos
Wants to see EC3 in WWE :hmm
WoW poster :JLC3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Revelling at Newcastle's position in the table. :wow
- Will have been thrilled to see Becky grace TV screens once again
- One of my favourite people on here. :becky2


----------



## Mordecay

** About to run out of space in his sig :lol

* Just won the forum's tag team titles

* Hoping for the return of Jericho... Please come back maaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!*


----------



## Chrome

Likes Peyton Royce in a bikini
Favorite color appears to be green
Hopes Luke Harper returns soon


----------



## Mox Girl

*- It would be funny if he didn't use the Chrome browser :lol
- One of our esteemed mods
- HOF inductee*


----------



## Mister Abigail

1- Likes Dean Ambrose
2- I don't know
3- Also don't know


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really half assed their 3 things
- Likely likes Braun Strowman
- Says they're the most electrifying man in spamtertainment but only has 3k posts so doesn't really spam that much :lol*


----------



## Mister Abigail

1a- Can't recognise quality over quantity.
1b- Really likes Dean Ambrose 
1c- Might also enjoy a Rollins


----------



## Mordecay

** WF's version of the Rock

* :braun fan

* Hoping he wins this Sunday*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Must have liked Rusev's over the top celebration after beating Orton
-Would like to see Peyton Royce as a future NXT Women's Champion
-Currently online


----------



## Refuse

Has a cool Orton/AJ avy

Less than 1k posts

Has an unknown to me woman in his sig.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Happy that Alexa Bliss is the Raw Women's Champion 
- Possibly a fan of Randy Orton 
- Enjoyed the main event of Summerslam this year


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Fellow Seth Rollins fan.

Still has that amazing gif from Sheamus and Cesaro.

One of my best friends on here. :benson*_


----------



## Mordecay

** Hopefully is fine after Irma

* Haven't seen him voting in that womens wrestling ranking

* Maybe has voted for Nikki Bella in DWTS*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Likes green
-Wants to see Luke Harper get a push
-Probably not happy about Sami Zayn's situation on SmackDown


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is quite frequently the person I write 3 things about
- Prob didn't like Randy losing in 10 seconds on SD
- Doesn't give me many clues to write things :lol*


----------



## Kenny

- is enjoying her boyz ambrollins right now
- isn't a fan of brock...or braun?
- may be finding the nz election interesting


----------



## emerald-fire

-Username could be real name?
-Would like it if Braun beats Brock this Sunday
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## nyelator

Likes Orton 
Likes AJ Styles
Frequents the Bliss Megathread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Loves classic Rock
Appreciates the man Dave Batista
Knows Liv Morgan is actually excellent*


----------



## Mordecay

** Liv Morgan fan :hmm

* Loves the Final Fantasy Games and loves Kairi as well

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909937385064017921*


----------



## nyelator

Writes in annoying green font (sorry)
Likes The Young Bucks
Likes Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has great taste in music
-Batista fan
-Nearing 1 year on this forum


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has great taste in wrestlers. :benson

Is my most favorite 17'er on here. :kd3

Overall an amazing guy. :curry*_


----------



## Mordecay

** Recently added Iconic to his sig :yay

* Would like an AJ Lee return

* Waiting to see what will be :benson next project*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Hoping rumours of Paige returning are true
-Probably thinks SmackDown would be better for Paige if she returned
-Would enjoy it if Neville squashes Enzo at No Mercy, I guess


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

* @Mordecay
My other Iconic brotherine. :nasir

Still supports the green font. :benson

Probably can't wait for Peyton to be NXT Women's Champion. :benson1
@emerald-fire

He just ninja'd me like a warrior. :mj2

Probably can't wait for No Mercy.

Been on here since this Jan. *


----------



## emerald-fire

-Got Ninja'd

-Has a great avatar

-Likes Charlotte and Becky


----------



## Mordecay

** Loved the Neville7Enzo segment last night

* Joined this year

* Apparently likes this thread*


----------



## nyelator

Is always in here
Likes Harper
Likes AJ Styles


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes a hell of a lot of wrestlers
- But seems to like Dave the most
- Is from the state that held a Mania recently*


----------



## Mordecay

** Competing with me for who has the most gifs of his/her favourite wrestler :grin2:

* Not a fan of Brock's lazy ass

* Loves Ambrollins banter*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is looking forward to see the Iconic Duo on NXT tomorrow night
- Has been on the forums for over three years now
- Would probably enjoy a horror movie marathon for Halloween next month


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is only about 600 posts ahead of me right now
- Like me, enjoys posting on the superstar social threads
- Accumlated 100k points somehow :lol*


----------



## Chrome

Loves her Ambrollins gifs
Met Peyton Royce once
Lana Del Rey fan


----------



## CJ

Fan of the fighting Irish








Probably looks down every time a woman walks by :LIGHTS
One of my favourite WWE mods :JLC3


----------



## emerald-fire

-Fellow Becky fan :becky2

-One of my favourite members on WF

-Wonder what he thinks of the idea of Becky playing a Bond girl


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Most of their favourite wrestlers are on SDLive
- Posts in the Women of Wrestling thread
- Also posts a lot in this section of the forum*


----------



## Ronny

- Probably wants the shield to unite
- Would bang Ambrose
- Has over 40k points.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Made me think of testicular torsion.

• Wants to remind everyone Hong Kong is separate from China.

• Needs a new sig. Wade Barrett. :kobe


----------



## emerald-fire

-Likes video games
-Has over 100K points
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Mordecay

** Hopes that AJ wins the Rumble next year

* Hasn't changed sig in a while

* Probably doesn't plan to*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- When I saw that Australian wrestlers topic I knew he'd be in there soon enough to mention Peyton 
- I wonder what he'll put at the top of his sig when Peyton isn't a Breakout anymore :hmm:
- Might be interested to see if Paige really does come back*


----------



## Mordecay

** Knows that I want to change "Breakout Star of the Year" for "NXT Womens champion"

* Happy for the possible Shield reunion

* Not happy that most likely will be against Miz and the Miztourage*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will be hoping Peyton qualifies for the 4 way (Or maybe already knows if she has or not)
- Eagerly awaiting Harper's return (again )
- Probably dreading the IC title match next week.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has a cool sig and avatar
-Would like to see Chad Gable get more screentime on SmackDown 
-Probably not looking forward to Shield vs Miztourage


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves the color emerald on fire
- Loves Boobieth!!!
- Orton fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his username again 
- Will likely never have a name that fits on one line 
- Still thinks music is better than wrestling, even though both are great IMO*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Thankfully still likes Wrestling...as much as Music

Has been here for 3 years.

Poor thing can't express Ambrose love without receiving a neg every other day from someone before. *


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of 2/3 of The Shield 
- Can't understand his stance on Reigns, though... like, dislike, indifferent 
- Loves Charlotte *


----------



## emerald-fire

-Music lover
-Shouldn't be comparing music to wrestling (music is far superior)
-Recently changed username


----------



## Vox Machina

• Enjoys posting in the Random Pictures thread.

• Also likes the Funny Pictures thread.

• Into green flames.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Uses dick wick as an insult (lol from the Rants thread about Ace)
- Was posting in the cb when I was there yesterday
- Uses bullet points in this thread*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Coloured font
-Liked the backstage segment of Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins
-Has met quite a few wrestlers


----------



## DammitChrist

- Would like to see AJ Styles vs Randy Orton at a big ppv 
- Would also like to see Christian be inducted to the Hall of Fame :mark:
- Likely believes that Shawn Michaels is one of the GOATs :hbk1


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks Roman is overpushed

* Loved the Ambrose/Rollins vs Sheamus/Cesaro matches

* Still waiting for a Rollins/AJ match*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of The Miz
- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum
- Supports a lot of wrestlers*


----------



## nyelator

Purple Font
Likes Music
Joined a long ass time ago


----------



## emerald-fire

-Taste in music is great
-Likes the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread
-From Texas


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Recently broke 5k points
- Currently offline
- Tends to post mostly in the non wrestling sections.


----------



## Mordecay

** One of these is gonna run out of space in his sig :lol

* One of the very few Jinder fans

* Doesn't want AOP to break any time soon*


----------



## MC

Joined in 2014

Biggest Peyton Royce fan I have spoke to.

Has over 52 thousand points


----------



## nyelator

Joined in 2017
Likes Japanese wrestling
Has a funny avatar


----------



## DELETE

I dont get what his name is
Around the same age as me
Should take ziggler out his favorite wrestlers list.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Fan of Broken Matt Hardy, I guess from the username
-Doesn't like Dolph Ziggler
-From Tampa, Florida


----------



## CJ

Becky fan :JLC3
Wants to see a female Rumble match (Y)
Seems to be a big fan of that potato thread


----------



## nyelator

One of the cool mods
Becky Fan:tripsscust
A cool sig maker.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently changed sig
-Not really a fan of Becky Lynch
-Has over 10000 points


----------



## nyelator

Has a good sig
Would like Orton vs Styles v2
Has a interesting username


----------



## Aizen

* Likes to hop on the Rock 'n' Roll Train.

* When he listens to the Hell Bells like a T.N.T. on the distance.

* He knows is the call For Those About to Rock to the sound of Angus Young.


----------



## Mordecay

** Has hot girls that I don't know in his sig

* Probably likes Cristiano Ronaldo

* And most likely hates Messi*


----------



## nyelator

Knows me so well already
Joined in 2013
Not that many posts for join date.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Believes that Rey Mysterio had plenty of solid short matches 
- Believes that AJ Styles is doing fine now on Smackdown atm 
- Would've loved to see Undertaker have a longer Hardcore title run


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dammit with vitamin C
- He's everywhere on WF
- Fan of Cesaro and Sheamus *


----------



## Ronny

- Huge music mark
- Joined 10 years before I did
- I haven't seen before on this forum in the wrestling section


----------



## emerald-fire

-From Hong Kong
-Would like to see Sheamus back in the world title picture at some point in the future
-Would be happy if Wade Barrett ever returns


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should listen to Rhapsody of Fire's song Emerald Sword 
- Shawn Michaels fan
- Joined this year and has 11 stars already... call me impressed.*


----------



## CJ

Huge Anna Murphy fan
Always changing his name :hmm
Likes poetry


----------



## emerald-fire

-Makes amazing GIFs
-From Northern Ireland
-One of the best members on WF


----------



## CJ

Has 4 WF friends (Y)
Looking forward to Bex taking Carmella's arm/case :becky
Big fan of tattoos


----------



## Mordecay

** No more Becky in his avi/sig :sadbecky

* Still spreading the love for redheads

* One day Peyton will be on his sig :grin2:*


----------



## CJ

Knows that technically Becky's still in my sig :jericho2
Probably wishes Peyton would lead him around on a lead like Carmella/Ellsworth :reneelel
One of the most active posters in here since Trublez & MTG ghosted away :sadbecky


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the best part of the United Kingdom. :yay

- Probably wishes Becky would be used on TV on a more regular basis. :becky

- Missed his six year anniversary on WF. :sadbecky


----------



## Chrome

:becky fan
Hopes Neville stays in WWE
Lives in the same area as CJ it seems


----------



## CJ

*Punkamaniac*

Hoping Our Wee Country's headed to the World Cup :fingerscrossed
Regular in the food thread :JLC3
Great taste in favourite wrestlers :becky

*Chrome*

Ninja'd me :rude
Knows everything I know about American Football comes from watching Ballers :lol
WF's biggest Rey fan (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Was ninja'd by me again :becky2
Would love a Becky vs Ivelisse match
Likes redheads


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Firefox is below him
- Soldier Field
- Loves feet :nice:*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got excited about The Shield reunion 
- 11 years on WF
- I don't know what Machinae Supremacy is but I guess something to do with metal music? Lol*


----------



## FasihFranck

A Kiwi
Veteran
Shield fangirl


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likely found Jack Gallagher's use of the umbrella entertaining
- Thinks I'm a veteran? (of what?)
- Will be at 1000 posts before long*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*BOOBS

BREASTS

BAZONGAS*


----------



## Beatles123

- Is a return/Sequel/Reboot of THE SHIV

- He Occasionally doesn't actually Shiv. Circumstances may vary.

- Has a bad boy streak, which has lead to many hot woman scolding him for being a "Bad SHIV"


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves the Beatles, obviously 
- Heard all their albums at some point
- Even though, I like them... big time especially the song Helter Skelter (Many have said that's the first ever sound to Metal) and even though, I do respect him and sad he was killed but John Lennon was a dick*


----------



## CJ

Passionate about music
Religious
Constantly changes his username


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig (it's awesome)
-Would probably like to see Mickie James have one last title run
-Ate bacon & cheese toastie last


----------



## Khuram_96

- Misses the attitude era

- Beliefs Evolution is really a mystery

- Tweets to Christian asking for a return 3 times a week


----------



## Chrome

:reigns puts him to sleep
Guessing he was born in 1996
Jericho fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves football
- Wants to be a soldier
- Join 2012 and Firefox MUST DIE!!!*


----------



## TripleG

- Likes Music
- Likes Roman Reigns
- Likes Triple H


----------



## Chrome

Been here almost 13 years now :wow
Makes Youtube videos
Fellow Believer :rusevyes


----------



## emerald-fire

-Rey Mysterio fan
-Into sports
-Mod


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wants to AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton
- Would love to see Orton counter the Phenomenal Forearm into an RKO.
- Would be conflicted on who's going to win*


----------



## Mordecay

** Reactivated the thread

* Has changed his name a few times this year

* Probably still hates Zayn despite turning heel*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Likes Sami Zayn in his new heel role, I guess
-Wants to watch Harper and Rowan in a match instead of vignettes
-Should move Adam Cole's name up to the list of WWE wrestlers in sig


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posts in this thread a lot
- Has the rep title of 'new to the chatbox crew' despite not having access to it :lol
- Doesn't change their sig or av often*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Has been on Cloud 9 since the reformation of The Shield.

• Has met the Shield boys quite a bit.

• Might watch TLC at The Prancing Pony.


----------



## Kenny

- very cool
- may or may not be enjoying wrestling lately
- KATTI


----------



## emerald-fire

-Knows Alexa's days as champ are numbered once Asuka debuts
-Been here since 2004
-Has a weird sig


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Making a name of himself
- Without sacrificing Undertaker's streak
- He probably wasn't happy about like everybody on the face of the Earth.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has virtually given up on wrestling
- Has retreated into the sanctuary of music
- Is a 10+ year vet of WF. :clap


----------



## emerald-fire

-One of the best members on WF
-Fellow Becky fan
-Joined 3 years ago


----------



## CJ

Made it to 900 posts :nice
Becky fan :becky2
Glad Kane's back


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- One of mine and pretty much everyone's faves on here :becky2
- Knows NI can pull through against Switzerland :fingerscrossed
- Would love to see Mickie get the gold again on Sunday.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still hasn't updated his sig. :monkey

• Part of TEAM KICK.

• Actually tolerates Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Mordecay

** Somehow got 100k points

* Quoting the lyrics of a song I don't know

* Got mad in the "Best/Worst Posters" Thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Part of the United Colors of Wrestling Forum
- Most of his favorites are either on NXT or not on WWE altogether
- He'll be part of the Gangrene Gang from the Powerpuff Girls.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will likely never have a username that fits on one line
- Made a name for himself
- Is a New Year's baby*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Elated about the Shield reunion
-Wears glasses
-Eagerly waiting for TLC this Sunday


----------



## Chrome

Would love an Orton/AJ match at next year's Mania
Posts a lot in the Random Picture Thread
Is new to the Chatbox Crew


----------



## FasihFranck

He's a supermod
He probably banned me 
Looks like NFL fan (something which I know nothing about)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is back from his ban
- Made a few threads about falling in love with people
- Knows nothing about football*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably devastated that the Shield won't be together on Sunday 
- Will retain her fandom for Survivor Series instead :lol
- Probably excited for the potential of an Ambrose singles push after they disband again.


----------



## CJ

One of my all time favourite members :becky2
Has a ton of favourites (Y)
Wants to share a cuppa with Bex & Charlotte :becky


----------



## Mordecay

** Again with a Becky sig

* :becky

* Still sending the GOAT reps*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Eats from the green giant
- Favorite Powerpuff girl is Buttercup
- Still dating Peyton Royce *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Used to go by the name of Simon.
- Always keeps his avi and sigs fresh :clap
- Always keeps this thread ticking along.


----------



## CJ

Newest addition to WF staff :becky2
Always backs up his opinions with well thought out posts (Y)
Can't wait to see Bex defend her WWE title in Milwaukee :beckylol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves redheads.

Loves womens wrestling.

Has become a God.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Wishes he was Maryse's baby daddy

* Lives in the country that produces the hottest wrestling women

* Doesn't expect a Peyton win At Takeover War Games :sadbecky:mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wonder if he'll be watching TLC
- Thinks Aussie women are hot and he's right
- Would love to see Peyton and win the WWE Women's Championship at Wrestlemania *


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thought the TLC main event wasn't the same without Roman
- Isn't currently using gifs in his av or sig
- Posts in the Roman fan thread (Y)*


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks AJ and Balor have instant chemistry

* Loved the result of the main event

* Still wishes Roman would have been part of the match*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would love to see Peyton as NXT Womens Champ.

Knows she would be a great Champion.

Might still be hoping for a Rusev push.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- In love with Maryse 
- Loves the color pink
- Aussie*


----------



## 2Slick

** Joined a year after I did

* Knows that music is life

* Loves music more than wrestling*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Inmate of the Ambrose Asylum
-Most likely happy with the result of TLC main event
-Likes blue font


----------



## LucasXXII

- Peaceful poster
- One of the many who see AJ/Orton as a dream match and can't wait for it to happen
- Wheelman for James Ellsworth


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Probably the only other guy on the forum who likes both Becky and Jinder :lol
- Has a Virginia Woolf quote in his sig.
- Knows that Jinder is rather screwed come SS.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of my family members here on this site. :benson

Must be proud that Becky Lynch is in this brand war stuff. :becky

Loyal member of the Lass Kicker Mob. :becky2*_


----------



## Chrome

Slays vampires
:benson1 fan
Lives in Orlando


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Can get the yards AND the Touchdowns

- Has been on WF for 5 years

- Became a Super Mod (Congrats btw)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @Chrome
Is a fan of the same Hockey Team that I love in Chicago. roud

Loves the god in Cm Punk. unk2

Has a fine taste in wrestling promotions!! :benson1
@Sekai no Kana

Got ninjaed by him. :no:

Loves Asuka. :benson

Has great taste in video games. aige
*_


----------



## Mordecay

** Still loves :benson

* Joined the Iconic fanclub a couple of months ago

* One of my first friends here*


----------



## CJ

Likes Twitter :hmm
Watches NJPW
Has unsurprisingly made the most posts in Peyton's social thread :thumbsup


----------



## 751161

- Will probably eat some Weetabex tonight. Or in the morning. :aryha
- Has 'DAT LEANNA DECKER in his user title but clearly loves Becky more. Rip Leanna :mj2 Was good seeing ya', love.
- Spends a lot of time in the Women of Wrestling section and dedicating his spare time to giving the members of WF boners through rep. Doing the lord's work, CJ. :aryep


----------



## DELETE

Likes Anna Kendrick
His liking for Anna Kendrick concerns me
In the UK :tripsscust


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Likes Futurama. 

Has funny as fuck signature.

From Tampa,Fl!! :yay*_


----------



## CJ

Slays vampires in his spare time (Y)
Probably an Allie fan :hmm:
Didn't have to wait 6 months for a sig this time :yay



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Will probably eat some Weetabex tonight. Or in the morning. :aryha


You know me well :beckylol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Riding on Captain B's ship :becky2
- Has more red than a stop sign knocking around his profile :lol
- Once somehow had a Rants thread made about him. :no:


----------



## CJ

Knows he's probably only one thread closure/banning away from getting his own rant :beckylol
Probably considering changing his username to Captain B :hmm
Would love to see Becky vs Jinder for the title, for real :lol


----------



## DELETE

Should ban Legit boss
Probally not going to ban Legit boss 
Gave me a warning once :tripsscust


----------



## 2Slick

*Clearly isn't a huge fan of Legit Boss
Lives where it rarely ever snows
Is craving some Szechuan sauce*


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably friends with Ambrose Girl

* Over 12 years as a member

* Lives in an Asylum*


----------



## 751161

- Peyton Royce
- Peyton Royce
- Peyton Royce

Oh...and..

- Peyton Royce










:nah 

- May or may not be a fan of Peyton Royce. Did I mention her, already? :hmm
- Spends a lot of time in the Women of Wrestling sections. WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED.
- Cool poster. Like to see his posts, and usually enjoy his content. Plus, he provides the fap material. So he's good in my books. Plus, Peyton Royce is a cutie. :cudi


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Awesome fella
- Fellow UK resident
- Will be celebrating 5 years on WF next month.


----------



## 2Slick

**Is from England, where a lot of the excellent posters on here are from
*Clearly has good taste in women
*Has been a member for just over three years now*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big fan of the best member of The Shield.

Is whored out on rep.

Premium member.*


----------



## 751161

- Believes the way WWE treats The Miz is garbage, and he'd be better off retiring. :mj2
- Has had enough of The Shield, and wasn't a fan of them coming back.
- Loves Maryse in particular. How could you not? wens3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows Maryse is stunningly gorgeous.

Might own an owl now.

Really enjoyed 2013 WWE.*


----------



## AllenNoah

1. Spells "irreplaceable" weird.

2. Is for talent sticking up for themselves backstage.

3. May feel conflicted on the upcoming Miz vs Corbin match.


----------



## CJ

Styles fan
Loving Becky's Halloween look :becky
Plays WF Mafia


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

- repped me for my comments on Dunkirk + Blade Runner. He may not necessarily share these opinions. There's a great intelligence in appreciating opinions contrary to your own (...and I see his posts in the 'What was the last movie you watched?' thread)
- should know that I lazily forget to rep him. I automatically think he has more rep than anyone else and doesn't need mine. If he doesn't, he should.
- makes time to create nice sigs for posters. Again, he deserves to have more rep than any other poster. It's an inarguable fact.


----------



## CJ

Likes talking about rep :rep
Will probably get repped later
Hasn't posted in the WWE section in over a year :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay

** Loved Becky pics in that Kane tribute

* Probably wants her to use that as her new attire

* "Oh Captain, my captain" :becky*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still a bonifide Rampaiger. aige

Still sporting team Green. 

Has a goddess in his signature. kada *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big fan of the Iconic Duo 
- Has a nice collection of women's talent in their sig :clap
- Big basketball fan


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got a MEGA push
- Congratulations
- I guess, Becky Lynch fans get to become moderators faster than anyone else? 
- I'M A BECKY FAN!!!*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Rocking the blue text.

Prefers music over wrestling.

Trying to become a mod.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would like to see Nikki return soon.
- STRAYA
- Loves a good Rihanna pun :lol


----------



## nyelator

Likes Almas 
Likes Neville
Likes Becky Lynch


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Alexa fan.

Rocking WF's most disturbing signature.

a Texan.*


----------



## nyelator

A Aussie
Likes Lita
Likes Maryse


----------



## Nostalgia

From Texas
Is a Batista fan
Joined the forum this time last year


----------



## Vox Machina

• Name is a fuzzy feeling.

• Never seen him/her before.

• Has a relaxing avatar.


----------



## 751161

- Best Mafia Host. Well except Dan The Man. The Christmas Man.
- Is a fan of Final Fantasy.
- Should bring back Brie Larson's smile for the avatar. wens3 Pls.


----------



## Mordecay

** Shares the love for Brie Larsson

* Likes my posts :yay

* Becoming a regular in the Games and Trivia section*


----------



## Chrome

Trying to impress :vince5
Fan of Sane
Is a regular in this thread


----------



## SMetalWorld

Mordecay:

*- Loving them abs everyday
- Perhaps has painted his wall with her posters everywhere
- Sleeps pleasantly every night*

Chrome:

*- Ninja'd my ass :mj2:
- Still loves feet (I hope)
- We stopped sharing pics :cmj2:*


----------



## Chrome

Just shared a pic with him 
Probably listens to heavy metal while watching :reigns matches
Has made a name for himself


----------



## DELETE

Has never given me a warning. Therefore he is a good mod. :sundin2
Likes the bears for whatever reason
Recently made an AMA thread.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Asked Donnie if he'd rather sleep with me or Cat for some reason
- His sig is funny
- Lives in the city a lot of wrestlers also live*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Very happy to see The Shield back.

Probably enjoys them burying The Miz as an aside.

Might be watching the ITM Cup Final today.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows pink is the manliest color
- Miz fan
- Likes big butts and he ain't gonna lie*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has made a name for themselves.

Premium member.

Has been on WF for over eleven years now.*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Was recently impressed by Neville's mic work 
- Must be satisfied to know that the current IC Champion will go down as one of the best holders for that belt in recent times 
- Probably enjoys Sheasaro's work too :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

*EVA MARIHYSE

* Loves RiRi

* Misses Maryse, Eva and Nikki

* May replace any of them with Peyton if they are gone for too long :grin2:

DAMNIT

* Ninja'd the hell out of me :vincefu

* Probably loved the AJ/Balor match

* Thinks that The Usos vs Ambrose/Rollins will steal the show at Survivor Series*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Got ninja'd.

• Wants to be inside a Venus fly trap and injure himself.

• Is a rep whore (apparently.)


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Seems to either rep Persona women or Tales women depending on the month.

Seems to have angered JT in the chatbox

Circular Bulletpoints. :quite*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hates the white ropes
- NXT Champion
- Fan of Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose*


----------



## LucasXXII

- His username, user title and signature all have "Music > Wrestling" which reminds me of my genuine opinion when I was 14 and just discovered Metallica, Megadeth and Judas Priest, only that at the time I thought metal is the best music bar none and refused to listen to "soft stuffs"; but they're essentially in the same line of thinking. 
- May like my earlier compositions (thrash/speed/power metal) but hate what I'm doing right now ("commercial crap"). 
- Seems to have a similar musical taste as mine as Blind Guardian, Helloween, Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath are all some of my favorite bands.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has great taste in music

-Also likes my favourtie band, Megadeth :becky

-Likes Becky too :becky2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Megadeath fan.

Would take an Irish Lass Kicking...

New to the chatbox crew.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves fast cars
- Need For Speed player
- Fearless*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Would pick going to a big metal concert over a wrestling event these days.
- Has had a few different locations in his time :lol
- Fellow fan of Life Is Strange :yay


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*-One of my favorite posters

-Recently became a mod (Rightly deserved really)

-Also like Life is Strange. Hella Awesome.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Japanese women (who doesn't??)
- Fan of Crash Bandicoot :nice:
- Joined in 2014*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has really enjoyed Braun Strowman this year.

Would prefer WWE to focus on the talent they already have rather than signing up more and more Indy guys.

Posts in this thread a lot.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Finding ways to put RIH in any word

* All the girls on his sig are not in WWE tv these days :sadbecky

* Probably watches DWTS and the E! reality shows because of that *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Hopeful that Peyton's career pans out better than Emma's has.

Fellow Miz fan.

Probably interested in where Neville pops up next.*


----------



## Kenny

- Lita wens3
- straya m8
- has been here over 3 years


----------



## nyelator

Joined a Long time ago.
Has over 11,00 points
Likes Alexa Bliss


----------



## LucasXXII

- Alexa Bliss fan
- Batista fan
- Hard rock fanatic


----------



## nyelator

Becky Fan
Joined in 2014
The sig is weird


----------



## DELETE

Is right about Lucas sig being weird
He says he is autistic but I think he is bullshitting us.
Supposedly has a girlfriend.


----------



## LucasXXII

- Is right about my sig being weird
- His sig is funny
- Must have bumped into a famous wrestler or two where he lives


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

New to the chatbox crew.

Wouldn't disarm Becky.

Does mental gymnastics.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Australian
-Has amazing sigs. 10/10
-Not a fan of the Shield reunion


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The first one I'm posting about after my hiatus
- Still in their first year
- Which explains why their sig isn't centered


----------



## CJ

Back after a 2 month hiatus :yay
May or may not have been lurking this thread :hmm:
Has a long way to go if he's gonna hit 700 posts before the end of the year


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't have a Becky or Decker avatar. :walphtf

• Has made me a Persona and Tales sig. May have to commission for a Fire Emblem one in the future. 

• Hopefully will have a happy Halloween.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- No longer picking up girls in the dungeon
- Celebrating Halloween
- Hasn't reached 10'000 posts yet


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Back from his break from the forum.

Still making the grade.

But has made a name for themselves.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has a new avy
- As well as new sig pics
- Aussie


----------



## CJ

Hasn't changed his avi/sig since he's been back :hmm:
Happy Chief got promoted :becky2
Currently driving Carmella's dog James around :hmm:


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should take a vacation away from Laos.

• Wants to get punched by Becky. :monkey

• Hasn't been around much lately. :hmm:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Already changed their avy
- Has surpassed 100K points
- Has low self esteem


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Long time no see, buddy
- Still a favorite
- Cartoon fan *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Loves conversing with MTG.
- Certified forum veteran.
- Has 39 WF friends. :becky2


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves redheads because he's a redhead 
- Had a haircut recently
- And so did I *


----------



## CJ

Knows redheads do it better
Would probably book Katy Perry to go over Roman :monkey
Likes maple syrup


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Currently has his own appreciation thread
- Now has a list of women he likes in his sig
-







*


----------



## Kenny

- loves herself some shield men
- probaly watched raw more than smackdown
- has been here over 3 years now


----------



## emerald-fire

-Liked watching Braun Strowman laying waste to Curtis Axel last Monday on Raw
-Probably does not have the same feeling for the Alexa vs Mickie finish before that
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has attained a hefty amount of rep
- Despite not being here long
- Currently not online


----------



## emerald-fire

-Back after a break
-Likes Mario
-Has a really unique sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Location unknown
- May not know of the show in my sig
- Currently online


----------



## Vox Machina

• Went back to his old avatar. :hmm:

• Disappeared for a while.

• Has the unfortunate job of driving James Ellsworth.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Into anime.

Hates the name Skyler.

Is a rep whore.*


----------



## WorldClass

A local Aussie 
likes good looking women
been here since 2014


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Fan of old school wrestling.

WF's newest Aussie.

Is not a fan of Braun Strowman.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*HAS THREE NAMES IN USERNAME

Thinks Miz is poorly used.

Seems to like a lot of TNA from their signatures and avatars...but not the wrestling company. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Migh bust out those Sami dance moves from time to time.

Big fan of Rollins.

But also likes Charlotte.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Started a new page
- No longer has bare booty in their sig
- Which is a shame, but their new sig is nice too


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves the booty.










Is celebrating his 24th Birthday today. Happy Birthday Booty Bonus:







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Very nice
- Very nice
- Very very nice :nice:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Definitely approves of Rihanna's booty.










Would probabaly prefer Rihanna's music if she sung in a Metal band.*


----------



## Kenny

- Maryse wens3
- Lita wens3
- whoever is in the avatar wens3


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A fellow fan of booty
- A fellow fan of boobies
- A fellow fan of BRAUUUUUN!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves large breasts.

Now knows that's Rihanna in my avatar.

Has been (rep) whoring himself on here since 2004.


Ninja'd.


Loves...









Loves...









And likes Braun.







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has also been rep whoring
- But only since 2014
- Has a ways to go to match Kenny


Spoiler



- Also ninja'd


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes booty
- Who the fuck doesn't
- It's hard to get pass Eva MaRIHyse posts even if MTG is above me right now.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their sig is far more simple than in the past
- Has left their love of wrestling for metal music
- Still likes Reigns, until his next name change


----------



## Mordecay

** His birthday was yesterday (or the day before it, not sure)

*









* Took a break from the forum but now he is back*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig (which is awesome by the way)
-Likes green font
-Has a lot of favourites


----------



## WorldClass

Likes Wrestling from 2005 
their dream match is/was Randy Orton vs AJ Styles 
Has nice picture of a lady on their page


----------



## emerald-fire

-Joined very recently
-From Australia
-Fan of Mick Foley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would probably love to see an Orton v AJ feud.

Is approaching 1000 posts.

And is probably liked by Seabs.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has an ever-changing sig
-Likes Rihanna
-Probably likes the idea of Nikki Bella as a GM


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- HBK fan
- Joined this year
- Would also love a Randy Orton and AJ Styles team... RKOAJ*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Likes metal music \m/
-A creative person
-Currently online


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post days ago
- Their 4th post on this page
- Has found their comfort section


----------



## CJ

Happy Cena's on Team SD
Hasn't changed his avi/sig in a long time :hmm
Recently celebrated his birthday :hb


----------



## Dolorian

- Is still celebrating the destruction of The Jobber by Becky
- Got a well deserved fan/praise thread
- Closing in on 13k posts


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy that Becky finally kicked that chinless troll ass :becky

* Deep down inside wanted to be that chinless troll :curry2

* Probably sad that Mickie didn't beat Alexa for the title :sadbecky*


----------



## CJ

Needs to watch out for ninjas








Best friends with MarkyWhipwreck
Still waiting for Peyton leaks :fingerscrossed :beckylol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Wished me a happy birthday
- Their birthday is unknown
- Was joined by The Chief on staff


----------



## 751161

- Enjoyed Becky beating up that GEEK Ellsworth. Would probably enjoy the same beating on himself by Becky.
- Still waiting for Becky leaks. Don't even try to deny it CJ. :becky2 It'd probably break the forum, tbh.
- Enjoyed seeing the The Trasharaja Trashinder Trashahal (that's a mouthful :aryha) lose the title last night :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Lives in The UK

Has an Owl in the sig

Is a mid-card champion.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big Ricochet fan :clap
- Has been on WF for nearly a year
- Was happy that AJ won the title :yes


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got a super-sized push
- Kairi fan
- Would love a Kairi vs. Asuka match down the line*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Like me, will be happy that Roman is finally back next week
- One of my first friends on WF :hi
- Using blue font that is hard for me to read cos I use the dark skin on the site :lol*


----------



## CJ

Speaks multiple languages :thumbsup
Listens to a lot of good music :thumbsup
Used to have trash can full of wrestlers he hates in his sig :thumbsup

AG

WF's no.1 Ambrose fan
Probably WF's no.1 Shield fan too
Probably owns a lot of purple things :hmm



Ambrose Girl said:


> *I got ignored *


Not on purpose 



Make_The_Grade said:


> - Their birthday is unknown


It's right there on my profile. Expecting a present next year :beckylol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Loved seeing Bex show Ellsworth what for. :becky2
- Sad that Mickie has been buried six feet under 
- Once failed to follow the damn train.


----------



## Mox Girl

*I got ignored 

- Is now a mod, congrats 
- Has Seth & Dean together in his sig
-







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would travel oceans to see Ambrose at Wrestlemania
- Took a photo with every Shield member
- Watched WWE live shows more than I do which nill, ZERO!!!*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Agree with their sig.

Fellow metalhead.

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*He is a cool poster.

He is a fan of the New York Yankees.

Very passionate on here. *


----------



## Ronny

- Is currently in cbox
- Passionate about women's wrestling
- Joined 5 years prior to myself


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Every single person in his sig has a title in one of their pics on the side
- Probably happy that Shesaro are tag team champs again
- Lives in Asia*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Hoping Roman Reigns recovers in time for Survivor Series
-Disappointed Dean and Seth lost the tag team titles
-Prefers Raw over SmackDown because the favourite superstars are on Raw


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must be happy that AJ is now WWE Champion
- Will watch Smackdown more
- Would be rooting AJ Styles against Brock Lesnar *


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Still has a wrestler's name in his username :hmm
- Has a hardcore platform game in his avatar.
- Lovely guy :mckinney


----------



## 751161

- Has impeccable taste in Wrestlers, I must say. AJ, Becky and Miz :wow Although, I must say








- Has settled in to his Moderator role nicely, and is doing a good job 
- Always makes good & detailed posts, and is a pleasure to interact with. :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Joined around four months before I did.

- Used (still is?) to be a fan of CM Punk.

- Also from the United Kingdom.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Fellow fan of Bex <3
- Also goes to CJ for some quality GFX.
- Football fan :yes


----------



## Mordecay

** Recently named mod :clap

* Joined the same month and year that I did

* Probably celebrating Peyton's birthday as well*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hopefully had a happy Peyton day
- Probably hyped for Omega/Jericho
- Backing Peyton to win next Saturday :fingerscrossed


----------



## Greatsthegreats

-likes women 

-likes men in tights

-has a pretty baddish username


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has literally no info on themselves
- I don't even know what wrestlers they like :lol
- Posted in the Cat thread recently*


----------



## WorldClass

-Passive Aggressive Shield fan
-Watches WWE every week
-Travels to see her Favorites


----------



## Vox Machina

• Hasn't graduated so he can attend Universe Class.

• Knows Mick Foley is good. 

• Is from Australia.


----------



## CJ

No longer hanging out at the dungeon :hmm
5 of her last 10 visitors were staff :monkey
Confuses Norn Iron with Laos :sadbecky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Nearly at 13k posts :mckinney
- Recently had an appreciation thread roud
- Probably hates referees about now. :no:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves himself some Irish lasses.

Big fan of red.

Would probabaly make everyone rock one of his Becky avatars if he could.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Pink font
-Dislikes The Shield
-Current and previous usernames all have names of or references to 2 superstars


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Still waiting for a Styles v Orton feud.

Loved The Miz v Dolph Ziggler feud.

Posted a killer Eva Marie gif recently.*


----------



## CJ

Becky fan :JLC3
Loved Miz's 2016 IC run
Rapidly approaching 1000 posts :nice

EM

Had some bacon sandwiches earlier :yay
From the same country as Dakota Kai
Expecting a Moppy title run soon


----------



## Mordecay

** One of the most beloved people around here

* Probably happy that LU got renewed and he will be able to see more Ivelisse

* Hopes that Becky leads the SD Womens team to victory :becky*


----------



## CJ

Will mark the fuck out if his girl Peyton wins at WarGames :mark
Probably hoping Ellsworth shows up at SS & attacks Captain B :sadbecky
Fan of the Red Devils >


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Best Moderator in town
- Loves the color red
- He likes devils > > SATAN LIVES!!!!







*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*WF's biggest metalhead.

Roman Reigns is one of the few wrestlers of today that interests him.

But prefers a badass Metal Ballad over Reigns.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Moved out from Australia :grin2:

* I like him, but should probably know that my national soccer team will eliminate his in World Cup Playoffs

* Waiting for Mandy Rose to have a more prominent role on NXT tv*


----------



## emerald-fire

-More excited for NXT TakeOver: WarGames than Survivor Series
-Rooting for his favourite, Peyton Royce, to win the championship
-Would be very happy if Paige returned at Survivor Series


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Joined in the same month as my birthday
- Beautiful sig.
- Shawn Michaels fan :clap


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently became a moderator
-Likes many of the same wrestlers I do
-Has one of the flashiest and most unique signatures in the forum


----------



## 751161

- Is a fan of AJ and Orton. We need to get a proper WM match between the two that goes beyond 20 minutes :mark:
- Clearly has a thing for Sunny Leone :curry2
- Joined at the start of this year. I'm sorry you joined during one of the worst WWE years in recent memory :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

- Looking forward to seeing the Shield's reunion on the next Raw episode 
- Also happy about the news about how much Sami Zayn and Seth Rollins drew last year :zayn2 :rollins
- Was recently thrilled to rewatch that AJ Styles and John Cena segment last year on Memorial Day :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

- Has good taste in wrestlers
- One of the more nicer posters on here
- Lives in the sunshine state ?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Manson 
- NYC kid
- Likes DBZ*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- It's good he still likes at least one good current wrestler (Roman), otherwise I'd have to disown him as a friend 
- Though he seemed excited at that rumour of Hogan returning
- Will eventually reach 3k posts*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Likes it when the date is layed out the proper way dd/mm/yyyy.

Posts in this thread regularly.

Possibly Dean's biggest fan.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves fake boobs

* Probably love natural boobs as well

* Part of the Bella Army*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- It's been a while
- Gave themselves a makeover
- Made their post a few days ago


----------



## nyelator

-IS always in this thread
-Maybe Likes Mike Tyson
-Has a funny avatar


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- New sig
- Which isn't centered
- Hasn't been to this thread in days


----------



## emerald-fire

-Joined in the same month as me but 4 years earlier
-Prefers sigs to be centered
-Mario fan


----------



## Irish Dude

sig no centered (is it evangeline lily?)
Likes Blandy Boreton
Likes the phenomenal one


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would rather people rep him instead of liking his posts
- Is apparently a rapist
- Joined 5 years ago*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Very thrilled like I am about The Shield re-union and the return of Roman Reigns
- Hates when users that shit on Reigns personal life including the passing of his brother and his recent illness (Yup, you have these fuckers and they suck)
- Rooting for team Raw because Dean is part of the red team!!! GO RAW!!!*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Wants Team Raw to win this Sunday 
- Likely ecstatic about next year's Wrestlemania main event
- Most likely looking forward to seeing the Shield vs New Day this Sunday


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves The Bar.

A great poster on this site. 

Loves AJ Styles. *_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loves Ashley Benson
-Probably supporting Team SmackDown in the Women's Survivor Series match
-Can't wait for Shield vs New Day


----------



## CJ

Has had the same avi/sig for months
Recently ate some Black Forest cake :bjpenn
Glad we've got a new WWE Champion :yay


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Gone monochrome with his GFX :bjpenn
- One of the most well respected people around here. :rafa
- Hoping that Captain B sails to a victory tomorrow night :becky2


----------



## 751161

- Wants Peyton to win the Fatal-4 Way tonight








- Thinks the Women's SD team has no chance tonight. Poor Captain B :sadbecky
- Didn't actually mind Jinder Mahal as Champ as much as most do. :CENA Becky does not approve of this opinion :sneaky









Bonus: Is up there with CJ & Deso as too nice of a guy for this Forum. We need a Triple Threat to decide the nicest :beckylol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is from one of my favorite places in the world. :becky

Has some fine taste in woman. :benson

A very awesome poster. ositivity*_


----------



## DammitChrist

- Was happy that Baron Corbin won the US title 
- Also wants to see Seth Rollins win a world title in the future :rollins
- Would likely want to see Becky Lynch be the sole survivor on the Smackdown team again :becky2


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dammit Vitamin C
- Likes The Bar and going The Bar
- There are plenty of chicks at The Bar... YOU KNOW!!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- 11 years old
- Their second post on this page
- Made their post days ago


----------



## MOX

- Hasn't yet but is soon to decide if pursuing the transgender thing will get him more pussy and/or dick.

- Once spent a weekend strongly suspecting Jon Bon Jovi to be Jesus in disguise but eventually decided to err on the side of probably not.

- Is probably down to fuck if you are, whatever you are. Just chill, yo, ain't a biggie. If whatever this is fits in whatever that is then PARTY TIME. If it don't, then other holes gon get explored AMIRITE???


----------



## MOX

- Is ridiculously handsome

- Has a magnificent penis

- Is probably the most humble person alive today.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Posted twice at this moment
- Thug, Indeed!
- Loves Mad Max*


----------



## CJ

Not a fan of Jeff Jarrett :hmm:
Fan of Satan though :hmm
Would prefer if Raw just played 3 hours of heavy metal every week :becky


----------



## DELETE

Obsessed with Leanna Decker

Would probably kill a puppy just to lick Leanna Decker's feet

Uses Becky lynch smilies/gifs alot.


----------



## CJ

Watches the Bundesliga
Thinks I'd kill a puppy








Excited for Avengers Infinity War


----------



## Oneiros

- good boyo

- talented boyo

- best boyo :thumbsup


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Unfortunately has to rock an Aliyah sig :lol
- Rocking a Wonder Woman avi :clap
- Big football fan :mckinney


----------



## Oneiros

- Anxiously awaiting for the return of The Mech... I mean The Revival.

- Couldn't come up with anything better than Shemaro. :no:

- Probably excited to see the future of the women's division with the new call ups.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is from Porto, Portugal.

Loves Aliyah. 

Has one beautiful signature. :lenny*_


----------



## Oneiros

BTSantaClauseSlayer said:


> _*Is from Porto, Portugal.
> 
> Loves Aliyah.
> 
> Has one beautiful signature. :lenny*_


- Should know I have an ugly signature, and that I think Aliyah is the most boring woman in NXT :cudi

- Spelled Billie Kay wrong

- Strikes me as a nostalgic person


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Corrected me recently about Billie. ositivity

Is a Wonder Woman Fan. :benson

Also loves Grand Theft Auto Vice City :gun:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Getting into the Christmas spirit :becky2
- Is a HOF inductee
- One of the nicest folk on here :cozy


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Perhaps, hated the quick elimination to Becky at SvS
- Loves to listen to Elias' music
- Fan of Jinder... why not?*


----------



## 751161

- Believes Music is better than Wrestling. I agree (well WWE anyways). They should let Elias with his Musical Gimmick finish a damn song on RAW without being interrupted








- Is a fan of DA BIG DAWG :reigns2 Wondering if he/she would pick Music over Roman :hmm
- Thinks that TNA is the worst wrestling promotion ever. Can't say I disagree, they had some bright sparks, but man is it tough trying to watch that show. Almost makes me appreciate WWE more, almost.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*

Got Ninja 'd by him. :no:

He is one of my favorite users from United Kingdom. :tucky

One of his favorite wrestlers is CM Punk. unk2
@musicReignsWrestling
One of his favorite wrestlers is no other than The Deadman, The Undertaker. :taker

One of his favorite video games is Life Is Strange. :benson

One of his favorites in this world is Music. :banderas*_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed username
-One of the coolest users
-Has a beautiful avatar


----------



## CJ

Has had the same avi/sig for ages
Has 5 WF friends :nice
WoW regular :JLC3


----------



## Mordecay

** Haven't seen him as much as he used to, hopefully everything is ok

* Leanna is back :yay

* Wanted a Peyton victory at Takeover War Wames just to see me mark the fuck out :lol*


----------



## 751161

- Just had to wear an Ember Avatar & Signature for a week. Which I really enjoyed :sneaky Have a feeling he won't be betting again.
- Is probably annoyed that Peyton hasn't been called-up yet despite being more than ready for the Main Roster :sadbecky
- Really good dude who I look forward to see reacting to the day Peyton finally gets called-up or wins a Title. I imagine it'll be quite something :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*- One of my buddies on here who I chat to about Shield members 
- Can take JJ away from his sig now but has decided to keep him for some reason :lmao
- Is bad at betting *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*


^Ninja'd me in a flash. :no:

Is a big time fan of The Lunatic Fringe, Dean Amborse.

Changed her beautiful avatar. :mark

@The Fourth Wall

His favorite promotion is the good ole World Wrestling Entertainment. :benson

Also a fan of the People's Champion, The Rock!! :mark:

His interest is watching some good ole Wrestling. :benson1*_


----------



## 751161

Who isn't a fan of The Rock? I don't think you're human if you don't find The Rock entertaining :beckylol

- Has a habit of getting ninja'd. Maybe I should buy him a Ninja suit for Christmas :hmm
- Mega fan of The Shield :eagle You need to get your ass in the Shield thread more often :cudi
- Has good taste in women. Becky, Ashley Benson, Becky Lynch just to name a few. That's what I'm talking about :becky2

Edit: I listed Becky twice. Nevermind, she deserves it :becky2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Made me think for a second that he listed 4 things, not 3, thus breaking the rules of the thread :lol
- Loves the smileys and gifs of the forum :ambrose5
- Has secretly let old J Jordan grow on him lol*


----------



## 751161

- Came up with an amazing Christmas name. I love it :lol 
- Is genuinely one of the most pleasant people to speak with on here. Can't say a bad word about her. We also often agree on a lot of the same things & are fans of the same guys. So that's good :becky2 Although, she can't stand THE BEAST :brock
- Thinks I've let Jason Jordan grow on me. Maybe if he was that one annoying spot on your face that won't go away, that's JJ. You can cover it up all you want, but it's still going to be there :eagle


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Is a fine line between the show and reality

Is really making a spectacle of his bet loss.

Is wondering when I can work ropes into the next conversation. :armfold*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Fellow Seth fan :Seth
- Would like it if WWE never used white ropes again
- Probably would really like to see Ambrollins vs The Revival at some point*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed username
-Missed Dean Ambrose's presence on the previous Raw episode
-Can't wait for next week when Ambrose and Rollins get their tag team titles match


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined this year and making a name of himself
- Has more posts a lot
- But his position sucks teaming with Ellsworth. *


----------



## CJ

May or may not be having some Kebbeh Pie for Christmas
Would probably like to see Anna Murphy as Women's Champion








Needs a Christmas name :cudi


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig and avatar
-Feels weird to see that Becky is not in the sig anymore but I'm sure she'll return one day
-Would watch The Marine 6 for sure when it releases


----------



## 751161

- Is a fan of AJ Styles & any fan of AJ Styles is a good friend indeed :becky2
- Considers Christian/Orton, Y2J/Punk & Ambrose/AJ underrated feuds. Agree with all of them, especially Christian/Orton :Bayley I consider it a break-out moment for Christian in his career & it's a shame WWE couldn't carry the momentum. 
- Tag Teaming with Ellsworth :tripsscust


----------



## CJ

Compulsive gambler :beckylol
Celebrating Christmas early
Keeps his local pizza place in business :reneelel


----------



## Born of Osiris

One of the best sig markers on this forum. 

I'm Surprised there's no Christmas theme yet :hmmm

A good moderator.


----------



## Chrome

Already in the Christmas spirit
Fellow member of Team FEET :salute
Lives in New York


----------



## 751161

- Must HATE that everyone gets socks for Christmas, they've then got an excuse to cover their feet :beckylol
- Has the biggest foot fetish on this forum. Whatever floats ya' boat :becky2 
- We've been buds on here for quite a while, good dude that I like to discuss things with. Although, I haven't yet been mind controlled in to Team FEET yet, wondering when my time will come :eagle


----------



## Chrome

Jason Jordan's biggest fan :curry2
Secretly visits Anna Kendrick's Wikifeet page 
Been here 5 years now


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves feet
- Loves to tickle them
- And football, as well*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Hi!








- Seems to post in this thread more than others 
- Hasn't changed his username, av or sig in awhile*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Almost unrecognizable
- It's been awhile since I named things about them
- Is already in the Christmas spirit


----------



## CJ

Back again
Sick of the Ellsworth user titles
Has a long way to go if he's going to make it to 700 posts before the end of the year


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Repping new Decker GFX :done
- A pain in the rear to tag :lol
- 2 of his faves topped their respective categories in the WF voting :becky2


----------



## CJ

Keeps track of all @Chief 's mentions :jericho2
Has had the same sig for nearly a year :thumbsup
Will probably end up owning a copy of Marine 6 :becky2


----------



## 751161

- Finally had a Christmas makeover :yay Decker pleases my Candy Cane :curry2 Although, where is the Christmas name CJ? Come on :bean
- Tempted me in my rep page with Pizza, thanks for that :sodone 
- Hasn't been around as much lately, hope that means he's getting my Christmas present prepped :aryep


----------



## Vox Machina

Biggest Jason Jordan fan on WF. :meowth

Loves Anna Kendrick.

Needs to play more Mafia.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Made out of sand with claws
- Scratches people at the beach
- Loves monkeys too*


----------



## CJ

Loves Navy Blue :hmm:
Approves of the current IC Champion
Aspiring actor


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Recently changed both his signature and avatar. :becky2

Another part of the Leanna Decker Brigade. :becky 

Is from Norn Iron.  *_


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves redheads

* Maybe one day he will add something "Iconic" to the image in his sig

* Happy that the Shield is back together*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Still sporting the green font. :becky 

Still having that beautiful signature of Peyton Royce. :lenny

Probably happy that Paige is back on WWE TV. aige*_


----------



## 751161

- Has an obsession with posting in red font like @IceTheRetroKid Am I missing out on this font colour thing? I want to join in the fun :sadbecky
- Tempted to do a Ashley Benson/Jason Jordan photoshop to scare the shit out of him :bryanlol
- Really nice guy  Fellow Becky fan too :JLC3

*Am I now way more cooler like this? :becky2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

BTSantaClauseSlayer:

*- Watches Buffy The Vampire Slayer re-runs every night
- Or stream them (Thank God for streaming)
- Loves vampires that I believe has been bit... twice by two different vampires.*

The Fourth Wall:

*- Ninja'd my ass to hell
- Fan of Jason Jordan, apparently
- Signed a year ago*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*He loves Metal Music. :becky 

He loves the WWE and his favorite product. aige

His favorite wrestler is The Undertaker. :taker*_


----------



## Chrome

Loves himself some :benson
In the Christmas spirit
From Ravenswood


----------



## Aizen

*Gets often ill with ads, malware and malicious codes.

*Gets positive reviews both as web browser and mod. 

*The only cool browser on the block with a T-Rex.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has some taste in beautiful woman. :benson

Has an amazing signature and avatar. kada

Has been here for 4 years.  *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Becky fan
- Shield fan, as well
- Loves Charisma Carpenter *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*He loved the writing of poetry. 

He likes to play the game in liking, Triple H. 

One of his favorite musicians is Blind Guardian. *_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has nice taste in women's wrestlers.
- Might be watching the Marine 6 when it comes out :side:
- Big sports fan


----------



## 751161

- Hates Christmas :sneaky








- Will totally be watching Marine 6 for Miz & Becky. :becky2 No wonder WWE keeps making these, we flock like flies to shit when our favourite wrestlers are in them :beckylol
- Thinks Finn Balor is making a numpty of himself on Twitter


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should replace JJ's head with his own in his sig pic :lol
- Liked Dean's movie (Y)
-







*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of her favorite wrestlers is Dean Ambrose. 

Is from under the mistletoe with Deano.

One of her favorite video games is The Sims 3. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- This is like third consecutive time that I said 3 things about him
- I think we have a streak going
- Until Brock Lesnar might conquer both our asses*


----------



## 751161

- Has over 1000 posts in this thread :wow
- Definitely doesn't like Roman Reigns, Music or Wrestling. :sneaky
- Is probably enjoying Roman's reign as IC Champion


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest only Jason Jordan fan :beckylol
Has probably tried dunking pizza in his tea at least once :lmao
GFX crew :JLC3


----------



## SR7

My favourite gta character of all time


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Doesn't seem to get how the topic works
- Roman fan (Y)
- Is in their room*


----------



## 751161

- Knows how to list 3 things :aryep
- Doesn't want Deano to be a chickenshit Heel. I'd kind of like to see the reaction from her though ops
- Used to be a huge :CENA fan. I liked him as well, Chain Gang Cena. Literally until the time he changed his music is when I started to dislike him, that's when you could see his character shifting. Now I don't mind him these days. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

- enjoys monstrosity

- might bother seeing *Pitch Perfect III*

- obfuscating usertitle :monkey


----------



## Oneiros

- Best username on the forum
- Movie fanatic
- Is probably 2nd in total number of posts


----------



## CJ

Christmas name :thumbsup
Probably watches Supergirl
Becky fan :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Will have been a tad disappointed with the result yesterday 
- _deck_ed out in Christmas GFX








- Nearly hit 13k posts :mckinney


----------



## DammitChrist

- Likely looking forward to seeing the scenes in the movie that will feature Becky Lynch and The Miz :mark:
- Finds the AJ Styles vs Jinder Mahal match being listed in the 2017 MOTY candidates to be kinda absurd :lol
- Looking forward to seeing the Revival return later this month


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Won a premium membership in last year's forum awards 
- Always enjoy reading his posts.
- Will probably be mortified if Jinder beats AJ at COC


----------



## emerald-fire

-Doesn't mind Jinder
-But would surely not want him to have another title reign
-May be looking forward to Corbin vs Roode vs Ziggler triple threat at Clash of Champions


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Joined January
- Next month would be his first year
- roud: *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Still not back into wrestling
- Want others to know it
- May come back next year


----------



## emerald-fire

-Been here for almost 5 years now
-Posts very less 
-Has a cool sig


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also has a nice sig
- Was waiting for this thread to get bumped
- Reminds me of myself


----------



## 751161

- Seems to enjoy this thread :lol
- Has a GIF in his avatar without Premium, breaking the system :aryha
- Spends a lot of time in the Games & Trivia section.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Also wants AJ Styles to move on from Jinder Mahal 
- Also wants Ambrollins to move on from the Shield reunion 
- Also wants Smackdown ppvs to move on from Shane McMahon's ego making its presence in the main events


----------



## emerald-fire

-One of the best posters on this forum
-A fan of The Bar's entrance
-Would be conflicted on whom to support if Styles and Rollins face each other in a one on one match


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Changed his sig to some Manga thing
- Prefers Smackdown since 2 of his favorites are in there
- Love shooting stars?*


----------



## WorldClass

Likes hardcore metal music
Likes Roman Reigns
Blue is their favourite colour maybe I don't know


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently joined WF
-Fan of Mick Foley
-From Down Under


----------



## CJ

Has been eating grapes & boiled eggs
Changed his sig (Y)
Kate Upton fan


----------



## Vox Machina

• Christmas Decker.

• Going to have a nice holiday season in Laos. :hmm:

• Should know that Leanna would probably be freezing. :no:


----------



## CJ

Already in the Christmas spirit








Doesn't like likes :hmmm
Still getting Laos & Ulster mixed up :hmm


----------



## 751161

- Convinced he's secretly been masterminding Aizen to create such Jason Jordan monstrosity gifs. What have you done to Anna :mj2
- Is probably not enjoying SmackDown Live as much without Becky (it's been noticeably shittier)
- Enjoys watching Becky talk about Squashes :becky2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has been broken many times by various characters.

- From the wonderful UK :becky2

- Has one of the most painful sigs I've ever seen :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a Dakota fan like me. :mark:

Probably happy that Rusev got a win this month. :rusevyes

Pleased that Becky Lynch got a movie role. :becky2*_


----------



## Mordecay

** Wished me a happy birthday :yay

* Loved Maria new leaks :book

* BENSON4LIFE*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- GOT GREEN!!!
- IT'S CHRISTMAS TIME!!!*
*- You need more red in there... never mind!!*


----------



## Ronny

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- GOT GREEN!!!
> - IT'S CHRISTMAS TIME!!!*
> *- You need more red in there... never mind!!*


*
- Where's your FESTIVE NAME?
- Loves music!
- Been on wrestling forum for over 10 years :CENA*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- It's under construction, as we speak
- Likes Sheamus.... Me too! Fan since 2007 ever since he signed to WWE
- Honestly, I miss the old Sheamus... he was so awesome back then winning championships and being the number 2 guy. I wish he go back to THAT Sheamus *


----------



## 751161

- Changed his/her name :thumbsup
- Removed out Reigns, I knew he was the weak link :side:
- Needs to get some Christmas Avatar & Signatures now :aryep


----------



## Mordecay

** Has had a change of heart about Jason Jordan :hmm

* Made me use a horrible sig for a week :vincefu

* Despite that, a nice guy who loves a good Peyton jiggle >







*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still obsessed with Peyton
- Even when she's being dominated
- Nice boobs, anyway!*


----------



## Obfuscation

- claims music is better than wrestling

- is minority on the forum b/c of it

- but still loves Roman Reigns anyways despite being a wrestler, not a musician :walphtf


----------



## 751161

- Loves watching & talking about movies in the Entertainment section :Bayley Started watching any Christmas ones yet?
- Moderator for the TNA Section, which I'm sure he dearly enjoys sometimes :lol
- Likely doesn't watch WWE much anymore, as I never see him in the sections. Or he just stays away because of the threads :lol


----------



## CJ

Has a blue blob instead of a user title :reneelel
One of my long time favourites & best mates on WF








Needs to go premium so he can add @Aizen 's latest masterpiece to his sig :cudi


----------



## Aizen

*Has really liked the gif I made TFW. roud


*Would like to see Becky’s heat body warm up Leanna’s freezing body. :moyes1


*Probably sad Northern Ireland will miss the World Cup.


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest Ana de Armas & Faith Marone fan :thumbsup
Member of the GFX crew :JLC3
Shares Rusev's love for Real Madrid :rusevyes


----------



## 751161

- Keeps egging on @Aizen to make more Anna/JJ gifs :eagle
- Lovely bloke that reps me various naked ladies. Truly one of a kind. :becky2
- Would like to give Leanna the D-ecker. :curry2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Great rational poster

- Hilarious sig

- Enjoys Adam Cole, which mean they get all the respect in the world from me.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Adam Cole should have Santa hats... edit that!!
- Austin fan
- Ambrose fan

You got Triple A's... how do you feel? Thrilled? Good!*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Taught me that metalheads love Christmas too :lol
- Posting in multiple colours
- Wants to stick Santa Hats on everybody lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** On the Christmas spirit

* Had a holyday yesterday :grin2:

* Happy for her girl Dakota's placement in the annual womens rankings*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Believes in The Shield.

Would love Ambrose for Christmas.

Is an apparent rep whore.


ninja'd


Is an Iconic Ninja.

Might have asked Santa for Peyton to be NXT Womens Champ.

Rocking one of his best signatures yet.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

Mordecay:

*- Where's her fucking Santa hat?*
*- Well, there's green all over his posts*
*- Wants Peyton to come down for his chimney tonight... *

*That's Triple W's for you, mister!!! You should be happy??? No Excuses!!!

Let's be honest, you'd love to see her coming down the chimney better than that creepy old fart going Ho! Ho! Ho! all night steal kids' cookies and milk... what a fat fuck!!*

merRIH chRIHstmas:

*- Ninja'd my balls*
*- Where the fuck are your Santa hats, mister?*
*- At least, Photoshop Maryse with a fucking Santa hat even if it's a cheap one!!*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Strongly supports the fella in Sheamus. :benson

His favorite musician is Iron Maiden. :benson1 

One of his favorite games is Resident Evil 2. :taker
*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Just to let you know, I had the hots for Claire Redfiend... she's one hot babe, eh?
-








- Charlotte Flaire fan*


----------



## Obfuscation

- believe anything can be demonic & has fun w/such

- probably doesn't group women's feet in that, but still has the interest anyways :cozy

- brings up a different Claire Redfield than the one I'm a fan of :monkey


----------



## Chrome

Impact section mod
chatbox regular 
Wikifeet is his homepage :evil


----------



## Obfuscation

- doesn't have a Holiday :size10 theme :evil

- only gonna watch Survivor Series for Lana's heels flying off :banderas

- hopefully will dig *Logan's Run* upon checking it out. :cozy


----------



## SMetalWorld

-








-








-


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is always the person I write things about
- Never likes any of the posts I do about him  :lol
- Never has a username that fits on one line*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Happy?
- To be fair, I don't put that likes to many people because I'm an ass! 
- Nah! I just forget... because my brain functions like a fish... Oh by the way, what's your name again? And who's your favorite wrestler? *


----------



## Mordecay

** Regular here*

** Trying to use the same first letter in each sentence*

** GREEN and RED!!!*


----------



## 751161

- Keeps getting hotter Peyton sigs. :sodone
- Would hate Ember getting a long reign as Champion. 
- Spends a large chunk of his time in the WoW section. What a shocker :aryha


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Must find the fifth wall
- Jason Jordan fan
- Undertaker fan, as well... respect*


----------



## Aizen

*Once read The Book of Souls as his mind went on a trip Somewhere in Time to a Different World.

*Where he met The Wicker Man, Alexander the Great and Eddie the Head. 

*Saw The Clairvoyant and the mark of The Number of the Beast on his forehead at the Gates of Tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy with Real's win today

* Probably has watched Bleach

* Has hot girls that I don't know in his sig/avi*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- The Chuckie T to my Greg.

- We're probably never gonna get the dream of Cole & Peyton winning titles at the same Takeover

- Just had to show me that Peyton had Billie beat on IG :lol:lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

- Likes Adam Cole

- No, _Loves _Adam Cole

- No No, ADORES Adam Cole


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Likes Becky Lynch

- No _Loves_ Becky Lynch

- No, no, *ADORES* Becky Lynch


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is apparently hotlinking an image??? Get that fixed!
- Ranks Cena & Ambrose the same on his faves list
- Joined 3 years ago this month*


----------



## 751161

- Loves seeing Dean happy with The Shield.
- Stole her thunder in the thread about sending guys back to the Attitude Era :sneaky
- Is tired of everyone saying she says Dean in threads just because she's fan of him :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is from the United Kingdom. :becky2

- Is a lover of Pizza. :yay

- Is/was a fellow fan of CM Punk. unk


----------



## 751161

Needs to stop doubting my support of Punk :becky2 I'll *always* be a fan of him. Don't care what he's like personally. The guy made 2011 great, and saved 2012 from being terrible. RAW hasn't been the same since he & Bryan stopped wrestling.

Made me check my favourite Wrestlers list on my profile from 2012. Noticed I've got Ryback on there :lmao Damn, the big guy had potential _once_.

Was one of my first friends added on this site. Good dude that enjoys Becky Lynch.


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably mad at Deadpool breaking him constantly :grin2:

* Used to like The Big Guy

* Thinks JJ and Anna Kendrick make a cute couple :hmm*


----------



## 751161

- Barely watches WWE without Miz or Maryse around.
- Got me to pay more attention to Rihanna. She was always pretty hot, but now, god damn :sodone I enjoyed researching the gifs to rep you with.
- Never noticed that they way he words his username with capital letters in the 'RIH' is in reference to Rihanna. Learn something new everyday. :wow


----------



## CJ

Changed his avi :hmm:
From the 2nd best part of the UK 
Currently shipping Anna Kendrick & Jason Jordan :beckylol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Doesn't have a Holiday themed username
- Their avy/sig does match the weather through
- Has more confidence in me than I do


----------



## T Hawk

Makes the grade apparentyl
Guessing he like the Mario Brothers
Just responded CJ


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Knows Okada and Omega are GOATs.
- Is one of the fabled kings of strong style.
- Has only been on the forum for a couple of months.


----------



## CJ

Can't wait until the real Bex comes back :becky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940972703917502464Tied with Shep for my favourite WWE mod not named CJ :beckylol
Hoping Port Vale gets walloped on Saturday :fingerscrossed


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Another half of the Lass Kickers. :becky

Still supporting the greatness in Leanna Decker. :benson

Part of team Read Heads. :becky2*_


----------



## 751161

- Slayed Santa :eagle But, what about my yearly Socks :sadbecky
- I just repped him with some more Ashley Benson :thumbsup
- Is missing Becky as much as the rest of us :mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Tortured like the rest of us Lass Kickers. :mj2

Is into the holiday spirit like the others. aige

Gave me one beautiful rep. :banderas*_


----------



## Aizen

*May or may not would like to see Benson slaying vampires. :lenny


*Or Leanna and Ana Cheri as the new Buffy and Faith. :kd2



*Celeb-thread regular and good poster. :high5


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Real Madrid fan :nice:
- May not like Barcoveratted 
- Knows that Barcelona is like the John Cena of the UEFA Champions League*


----------



## T Hawk

- likes music
- thinks music is going over wrestling, brother
- did I mention he probably like music?


----------



## Mordecay

** Fan of GOATkada kada

* Fan of Cody :hmm

* Loves NJPW*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hmm... she needs that Santa Hat
- Still looks sexy
- Obsessed with Peyton, can't blame him*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Awesome signature.

Awesome avatar.

Been here for over a decade.


----------



## T Hawk

-nearing 9,999 posts!
-from the Big Apple!
-has Paige in their sig!


----------



## 751161

- Has been having some arguments in Rants :beckylol
- Joined 2 months ago
- Is a fan of NJPW.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Santa Hats in both his sig and av
- Seems like he should have more than 7k posts considering how often he posts 
- Is from somewhere in the UK*


----------



## T Hawk

has been fortunate enough to attend 5 WrestleManias
they like Dean Ambrose
they like The Shield in general


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Watches NJPW
- Watched the entire Okada/Omega trilogy
- And yeah! Music is the greatest creation in humanity






^ This has to be one of the most powerful and emotional metal songs. That's why music rules all*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Shield fan.






Has had a lot of different usernames.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants Rihanna under her tree

* Trying to put "RIH" to every word he knows

* Hates the Shield*


----------



## 751161

- Is in agreement that Peyton vs Ember being cut from the USA Network was bullshit. :bean
- He's still wondering why Peyton didn't get called up
- Appreciates Peyton's booty :sodone


----------



## CJ

Huge CM Punk fan
Misses the GFX section :sadbecky
Has become super active this year :yay


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves that redhead wrestler with an accent... Kay Lee Ray I think is her name :grin2:

* All he wants for Christmas is a hot redhead under his tree

* Should probably know it's not like I am happy that Becky is not in WWE atm, it's that I haven't even noticed her absence >*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is a big fan of Tennis.

But a bigger fan of Peyton.

Would replace Billie Kay as Peytons sidekick.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- No Santa Hat in avatar and signature :no:
- He has booty, still good enough
- Has the hots for Rihanna, apparently.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is really into the Christmas Spirit.

Prefers Music over Wrestling.

Might have a special Metal Christmas Hat.*


----------



## CJ

Huge car enthusiast (Y)
Probably spends a lot of time driving up & down Rhianna Drive :hmm:
Prefers Rugby to Aussie Rules


----------



## Mordecay

** Waiting until January for :becky return

* Hoping that she gets a push when she comes back

* And a title match at Mania*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Watches tennis and golf
-Is a fan of the legendary Roger Federer
-Not a premium member


----------



## CJ

Rey fan
Has probably already seen the Last Jedi
WoW regular :JLC3


----------



## emerald-fire

-Currently online
-Got ninja'd
-Can't wait for January for :becky


----------



## CJ

Noticed my edit :JLC2
Likes sweet corn :regal
Should go premium & change his name to Straight Fire :becky


----------



## Piers

Great graphist
Has good tastes in women
Made me discover Leanna kada


----------



## emerald-fire

-Fellow Jerichoholic
-Excited for Jericho vs Omega match
-Looking forward to Blissmas


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Might not be happy to hear Orton is taking time off
- I don't know who the woman in the sig is
- Made the HOF ballot*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Going to attend Wrestlemania 34 next year 
- Also wishes for Dean Ambrose to recover soon from his tricep injury 
- Not that fond of Randy Orton being absent from Smackdown soon


----------



## SR7

1. Massive Ambrose fanboy/girl

2.Likes colourful things

3. Reigns look weird in sig


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed :lol
- Wants to have a broken Christmas
- Doesn't like grey t-shirt wearing Roman in my sig haha*


----------



## 751161

- Sad that Dean is injured :mj2
- Will probably be getting Dean related stuff for Christmas :sneaky
- Might be secretly thankful that we might not get a Dean vs Seth feud now, so they remain friends onscreen :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Went on hiatus for a while
- Doesn't remember me
- Use to make sigs for others


----------



## 751161

- Thinks I don't remember him, when I actually do :aryep _Kind of_
- Repping Mario in his avatar & I'm all about that life, fuck Luigi though :side:
- Isn't giving himself a Christmas makover :sadbecky Where is the Santa Hat on Tyson?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's the fourth wall everyone refers
- From the UK, baby!!
- Watches wrestling*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Music is his life. 

He is from the .75 Gate Of Hall in my world the Hellmouth.

He has an amazing Christmas Signature. :banderas*


----------



## 751161

- Got the Christmas Makeover :thumbsup
- Would love to give Ashley Benson the Candy Cane :curry2
- Most likely wants Becky to win the Women's Rumble :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Also wants Becky Lynch to win the Royal Rumble. :becky

The people in his signature would make an awesome couple. :benson

Also in the Christmas spirit. :becky2*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Wants Becky to win the Rumble
- Both for women and men (Would that be an awesome swerve )
- Doesn't have a Santa Hat anywhere on his sig and avatar :no:*


----------



## Mordecay

** Not sure so I have to ask: Is Eddie, from Iron Maiden, the one in your sig?

* Wants to see everyone's sigs wearing Santa hats

* May listen the Twisted Sister Christmas Album in a couple of days*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Currently online
-Not showing sig in previous post
-Likes using green font


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Daisy Ridley

* Hoping for an Orton/AJ match at the Rumble or Mania

* Should know that I didn't know that editing your posts on the mobile version of the site made your sig dissapear.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has Peyton looking particularly pretty in his sig (Y)
- Is probably happy that Paige is back and he never removed her from his sig
- Joined WF not long before me*


----------



## ViperVenom

- Secretly in love with Ambrose
- Loves Purple (the Best colour in the world by the way)
- Feels like they are a shield fan from day 1....


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thinks that my love for Dean is secret lol :lol
- Is one of the few people I've seen that lists TNA/Impact favourites in their sig
- Y2J fan (Y)*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Attending WrestleMania 34
-Will be one of the very few people cheering for Reigns against Lesnar that night
-Pissed off about Ambrose's injury


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Really enjoys Corbins moveset.

Has made the HOF Ballot.

Has almost been on WF for a full year.*


----------



## 751161

- Doesn't want Miz to return too soon, until WWE can learn how to book :lol
- Will probably be getting some Rihanna related gifts on Christmas.
- Believes Nic Cage is the worst actor. Sad, because he was good at one point until he became Direct-to-DVD Nic.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Still suffering from a bet.

• Still hasn't come back to Mafia full-time.

• Still loves Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

1-Like Animation or Video Games
2-Neville fan
3-Soul Cat was his former username


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably misses his tag team partner

* Has had his one year anniversary recently

* Likes Sports*


----------



## Oakesy

Has a very smexy sig
Lives inside the Venus Fly Trap
Supports a lot of wrestlers I like


----------



## T Hawk

-thinks Mordecay has a very big sig
-likes based Becky Lynch
-likes monumental NJPW flop AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

kada

kadakada

kadakadakada


----------



## 751161

-








- Spends a lot of time repping naked ladies & posting half-naked pictures in the WoW & Celebs sections. What a gent :becky2
- Has the biggest 'Will they/won't they' relationship with @Santa's Baby on this site :sneaky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*He is from the United Kindom aige

One of his favorite wrestlers is The Straight Edge Superstar, CM Punk. unk

Is one of my good friends on here. :becky2
*_


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always makes great well thought out posts
- Is a fellow AJ Lee and Shield fan (Y)
- Has had the same sig for awhile now*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Might have decorated her Ambrose cut out with Christmas decorations.

Believes in The Shield.

Attends WrestleMania every year recently.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Loves Rihanna

Loves The Miz

Hates The Shield


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Likes nooses apparently
- Will have been on WF for a year soon
- Is reading that thread about Eva Marie coming back to WWE
*
(btw @merRIH chRIHstmas You'd be right, I absolutely did dress up my Dean cutout :lmao)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably hoping Cerrone gets an easy matchup for his next fight.

Not an Eva Marie fan...

Doesn't want to see Ronda Rousey in WWE.*



Ninja'd...



*Is one of the few female Ambrose fans who doesn't want to torture Renee Young.

Might have enjoyed Rollins dick pics.

Would put over Roman at WM. *


----------



## Mordecay

** His Christmas are gonna be before most of the people in the forum

* Still supporting the Miz despite him being jobbed out to the Shield

* He may even watch Santa's Little Helper :grin2:

*


----------



## CJ

Wants to unwrap Peyton for Christmas
Probably still hoping for a decent Harper solo run :harper
Posts in green :hmm:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Patiently awaiting for Bex's return :beckyhi
- Probably hoping that Newcastle get busy in the transfer window next month.
- Will hopefully have an amazing christmas. :becky2


----------



## Oakesy

- Is seriously amazing at Football Manager.
- Cannot wait for Becky to return to win the womens rumble.
- Wants Styles/Nakamura to headline Wrestlemania.


----------



## CJ

Back after a hiatus :beckyhi
All his friends are Lynch Mob approved :becky2
Hoping Bex wins the Rumble :fingerscrossed


----------



## 751161

- Going to be :sodone after his Christmas Dinner tomorrow.
- May or may not be getting Becky Lynch related gifts. Maybe a blow-up doll with Becky or Leanna's face on it :beckylol (Don't lie to me CJ :curry2)
- Has made this a great year for me filled with naked ladies & Anna Kendrick gifs. What a gent :becky2


----------



## DammitChrist

- Also wants to see an AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins match :mark:
- Also wants Dean Ambrose to turn heel soon 
- Also wants to see The Miz get drafted to Smackdown next year


----------



## Oakesy

Does not like The Bar, he is The Bar
Joined over 18 months ago
Lives in Hollywood


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is another half the Lass kickers. :becky 

Also part of the Styles Class Brigade.:becky2

A kick ass member on here. :cudi*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Hails from a supernatural TV series.
- A very consistently active (and great) poster :cozy
- Is looking forward to Christmas :becky2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- I hope he's having a Merry Christmas Eve, soon to be Christmas Day 
- Likely happy The Revival are back
- One of the best posters on WF*


----------



## Jokerface17

-way too biased towards Ambrose
-makes decent arguement 
-probably has a Dean Ambrose Christmas sweater


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of his favorite promotions is ROH. 

He is a fan of AJ Styles. 

Has a great avatar. *_


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

- Nice guy
- Lives around my general area
- Happy Holidays to him and his family


----------



## 751161

- See him in the Games section mostly.
- Representing SCOTT STEINER 
- Joined in 2006 :wow


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will get some rep from me when I can do it again :side:
- Reps me with awesome Seth gifs quite often :Seth
- He likes getting socks for Christmas :lol*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Mentioned that she'll cry when Dean Ambrose turns on Seth Rollins :lol
- Also doesn't really agree with Alexa Bliss being the Heel of the Year 
- Noam Dar is (one of) her favorite Cruiserweight(s)


----------



## emerald-fire

-One of the best posters
-Makes the Rate the Superstar threads
-Thinks AJ, Rollins and Cesaro are the three best in-ring performers in the WWE currently


----------



## Zone

- Joined WF a day before I did
- Has a Randy Orton/AJ Styles avatar
- Daisy Ridley aka Rey is awesome


----------



## Oakesy

Is not a regular poster, may come in fits and starts like myself?
Must have loved the Summer of Punk
Is learning to break kayfabe


----------



## 751161

- Should post more as I enjoy conversing with him.
- Is a Becky Lynch fan so that immediately puts him up on the totem pole for me. :becky2
- Appreciates the beautiful masterwork of AJ Styles too.

Bonus: Becky looks so fucking good with the Title in your avatar. Please let her win the Rumble, even though it's 100% going to be Asuka :sadbecky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Has great taste in talent
- Has great taste in members
- Has great taste in crimbo presents :becky2


----------



## Mordecay

** Hopefully had a merry Bexmas :becky

* Probably loved those Dakota/Nixon christmas videos

* One of my favorites mods here*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Hope they had an Iconic Christmas
-Wishes 2018 would be the year Peyton would be called up to the main roster
-Excited for Wrestle Kingdom on January 4th


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is frequently the poster I write about :lol
- Hit 1,100 posts very recently
- Made the HOF ballot*


----------



## Mordecay

** Sad about Dean's injury

* Hopes he gets a big push when he returns

* One of the few people here who have been witness of Peyton's beauty in real life (still so jealous).*


----------



## CJ

Hoping for an Iconic New Year
May or may not have gotten a life size Peyton cutout for Christmas :hmm
Probably loves that WF has gone green


----------



## emerald-fire

-Got a new sig and avatar
-Loyal to the great Rafa Benitez
-Would be over the moon if Newcastle beat Man City and end their unbeaten streak later tonight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows keeping the Brand Split around is best.

Would enjoy an AJ v Orton feud.

Has already made the HOF Ballot.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*His favorite singer is Rihanna. kada

Has one fine ass signature :benson1

Is one half Team Red. :eva2*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Like me, also has the fine work of CJ in his sig
- Has had that Buffy/Angel gif in his sig for as long as I can remember
- Feels like he should have more than 7k posts by now :lol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One half the Shield Brigade. :ambrose :rollins :reigns

Love to type in purple font. :reigns2

One of my good friends on here. :Cocky*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has a list of accepted Reputation pictures...but didn't complain about a recent Eva rep...

Would love to see Becky Lynch used better.

Knows Leanna Decker is an absolute Goddess.*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Wants Paige to recover quickly from her injury 
- Enjoyed the matches between Christian and Randy Orton along with their rivalry :mark:
- Enjoyed The Miz's promo package for Wrestlemania 27


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows The Bar are a badass team.

Is a Rep Whore.

Really likes Zayn's Blue Thunder Bomb.*


----------



## T Hawk

still has a Christmas name
credits CJ for the gifs
uses the colour pink


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Big fan of the Japanese Pro Wrestling scene.

Knows Nakamura is being misused in WWE.

Alot of Gold to his signature.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Uses pink font
-Loves Rihanna
-Resides in Rihanna Drive


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has damn good taste in favourite wrestlers.

But tag teams with James Ellsworth.

Still managed to make the HOF Ballot.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*

^^^
Just ninja'd me. :no:

Gave me a hot Eva rep. :eva2

Has fine taste in female talent. :benson

@emerald-fire

Is a Randy Orton fan. wens2

Would love to see Randy Orton back in the title hunt. :fact

Has a beautiful signature. :banderas*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probabaly still rewatches Angel.










Lives in Ravenswood.*


----------



## Kenny

knows my reaction to above pic is wens3
great taste in women
annoyed by wwe


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a Alexa Bliss fan. :tucky

Loves Braun Strowman. :fact

Probably can't wait to see what the big man will do at the Royal Rumble title match. :benson*_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed avatar
-Reverted back to original username
-Huge fan of Ashley Benson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Hasn't changed their username before.

Posts a lot of WOW pictures.

Has almost been on WF for a year now.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Finding ways to put RIH in a Happy New Year Username

* Misses Maryse and Nikki Bella

* Hopes that one of them is in the Womens Battle Royal*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Was disapointed when Santa didn't bring him Peyton this year.

Would have settled for Billie.

Wont be leaving milk and cookies out for Santa next year.*


----------



## Oakesy

Loves dem gifs
Loves Rihanna a lot <3
Is irRIHplaceable


----------



## Irish Dude

Becky
AJ
Brit


----------



## emerald-fire

-Fan of The Big Lebowski
-Prefers being repped over liking posts
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posted at 4:58pm my time
- Uses the - for their 3 things posts
- Doesn't have much info in their profile for me to use for this :lol*


----------



## Oakesy

Is a massive Shield mark :mark:
Seeing Ambrose get injured spolt her Xmas a little bit.
Posted at 9-16am my time


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has one of the best avatars :becky

-Sig contains probably the best Phenomenal Forearm ever delivered by AJ

-From England


----------



## Laughable Chimp

-Name starts with e
-Name ends with e
-His name is not envelope


----------



## 751161

- Plays in the Mafia section :becky2
- Used to have hilarious quotes of terrible posts in his sig, which I miss :mj2
- Is a non-premium pleb like myself :aryep


----------



## emerald-fire

@Laughable Chimp

-Name starts with L and ends with P
-Speaks in riddles
-Joined WF around 4 months before I did

Edit :
@The Fourth Wall

-Ninja'd me
-Loves Anna Kendrick
-Non-premium pleb


----------



## Laughable Chimp

This site needs a special section where only the non premium plebs can go to.


----------



## CJ

Didn't name 3 things about emerald-fire
Has 5 WF friends
Plays Mafia


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- DAT SIG :mark
- DAT AVY :mark
- DAT USER :mark


----------



## zrc

Lynch Mob Member 
Awesome bud
Likes sending me rep of titties - CJ

Lynch Mob Member
awesome too.
Probably likes Pop Tarts - Chief.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has a creepy looking avatar
-Likes to play backstage politics
-Creator of several 'Vote Your Fav Wrestler' threads


----------



## Oakesy

Would love to see Randy/AJ at Mania
Is a non-premium nerd 
Has a hot sig <3


----------



## zrc

Lynch Mob member
From England 
Probably likes Jammie Dodgers


----------



## Oakesy

Enjoys replying to my posts today :mark
Would love Gangrel being a surprise entrant in the rumble
Joined the forum 6 years ago


----------



## T Hawk

has been on WF half a decade
likes Becky Lynch
is post 26,023 in this thread


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really loves Japanese wrestling
- Has a list of the matches in their sig that I should prob check out
- Shares their username with a wrestler*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is Dean Ambrose's biggest fan on here. 

One of her favorite singers is Melanie Martinez.

One of her favorite video games is Pokemon. 
*_


----------



## 751161

- No longer the Santa Clause slayer. I guess he accomplished his mission :becky2
- Is a lovely guy. One of my favourite posters on here.
- Is WF's biggest Ashley Benson fan


----------



## Jokerface17

-one of the few on here with common sense
-realistically views on Roman Reigns 
-gets bonus points for Anna Kendrick


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a fine list of favourite wrestlers in their profile
- Might have turned sigs off as they don't have one
- Apparently has the Joker's face lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** Just posted a Peyton pic in the Peyton thread :yay

* Will celebrate new year before most of us

* Still rocking purple font :becky*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is the leader of the Royce brand. :benson

Is praying for Paige. aige

Is a major Okada fan. :benson1*_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently posted an amazing photo of Gal Gadot
-Fan of the Iconic Duo
-All the Four Horsewomen except Bayley are in their sig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Posts before or after me quite regularly in this thread.










Posted a stunning Beyonce photo recently.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of his favorite video games is GTA V :banderas

One of his favorite teams is the Wellington Hurricanes. wens3

One of his favorite singers is Rihanna. :benson *_


----------



## Vox Machina

• Probably started one of the anime I recommended.

• Plays GTA Online.

• Does not like Ashley Benson as much as I do.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Gave me a good list of Anime to watch on Netflix last night. :benson

Also one half of the Benzo clan. :benson1

Her former name was Vague Katti. :eva2*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Loves using Smilies :eva

Knows Charisma Carpenter is a babe.

A HOF Inductee.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Constantly hates on The Shield but I still like him 
- Right now I can see Lita and Eva gifs in his sig
- Thinks the Bellas being in Total Divas is pointless*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Adores The Shield but is still one of my favourite posters.

Isn't celebrating Ambrosemas anymore.

Might be studying to be a Nurse for Ambrose.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a big fan of Lita. :evilmatt

Loves Mandy Rose. :tucky

Has some amazing taste in female talent. wens2*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably excited to see Becky return soon.

Celebrates Rusev Day :rusev

Would sell for Nikki's Rack Attack...*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is waiting to get his name changed back from Christmas
- Was gonna get some rep from me but I need to spread first :lol
- Is a rep whore*


----------



## zrc

Ambrose

Ambrose

Ambrose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*May not have totally loved that Lita in a tiny bikini rep...

Might prefer Dean in a tiny purple bikini...

Knows a Dean Ambrose heel turn is the best direction for him when he returns.*



Ninja'd!



*Has a really out of date avatar.

Is a fellow rep whore.

Has been on the forum for a long time now.*


----------



## Bananas

Is a fan of the word cunt, for which I approve.

A fan of Maryse, for which again, I approve. 

Is a fan of Rihanna, who is obviously hot, but I'm not a big fan of her music just personally.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*He's from Australia. 

Has a interesting username. 

Loves some anime I guess. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Probably watches "Kiss It Better" on mute...

Lives in Australia.

And is getting a push.*



Ninja'd.



*Is a Vampire Hunting Ninja.

Posts a lot of hot celebrity photos.

Hopeful Paige isn't injured seriously.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is getting ninja'ed a lot today :lol
- I wonder what his favourite Rihanna song is (mine is probably Rude Boy or Cheers (Drink To That))
- Was likely quite happy when Mandy debuted on Raw*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*She is praying that Dean Ambrose is okay. :ambrose 

One of her favorite video game is Age Of Empires. :cesaro

Her former usernames is weatherwarden. :eva2 
*_


----------



## zrc

Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Is getting ninja'ed a lot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wonder what his favourite Rihanna song is (mine is probably Rude Boy or Cheers (Drink To That))
> - Was likely quite happy when Mandy debuted on Raw*


Got Ambrose stuff for Christmas. 
Is a girl.
Totally awesome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would probably love to take Ambrose to an All Blacks game.

Wouldn't invite Jason Jordan.

Had everyone on WF thirsty for her.*



Ambrose Girl said:


> *- I wonder what his favourite Rihanna song is (mine is probably Rude Boy or Cheers (Drink To That))*


Too many too decide: Where Have You Been, Pour It Up, Kiss It Better, Work, Needed Me, Woo, Only Girl, Rude Boy, Hard, Sex With Me, Talk That Talk, Drunk On Love, Cockiness...just to name a few.



Ninja'd @BTheVampireSlayer



*Would probably like to see Neville return and get a good push.

Doesn't have Rih on his favourite musicians list...

Plays GTA Online!!*



Double Ninja'd @zrc



*Would fire Chad Gable.

Knows Enzo doesn't belong on the top 10 wrestlers list of 2017.

Posting regularly in this thread.*


----------



## WorldClass

- likes women with nice tits
- like Rihanna 
- I think likes women wrestlers over the men or could be a chick themselves ?


----------



## zrc

WorldClass said:


> - likes women with nice tits
> - like Rihanna
> - I think likes women wrestlers over the men or could be a chick themselves ?


From Oz
Is World Class
Likes Cactus Jack


----------



## 751161

- WF's biggest Gangrel fan :beckylol
- Good poster :becky2
- Posts quite frequently in the WWE sections and Games & Trivia.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Great poster
-Recently posted a pic of electricity
-Removed Jason Jordan from sig


----------



## 751161

- Still representing AJ & Orton :bjpenn
- Knows that Daisy Ridley is a cutie. I repped him some of her :becky2 
- Posts pretty frequently in Games & Trivia.


----------



## Oakesy

Likes cute kitties
Likes cute ladies
Accepted my friend request <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Likes :becky

celebrates Rusev Day. :rusevyes

lives in Merry ole England


----------



## Mordecay

** One of the most liked members here

* Used to have a very nice Gal Gadot sig >

* Nos he is rocking Leto's Joker :hmm*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- His biggest wish for 2018 is probably Peyton making it to the main roster and being successful (Y)
- Needs to change his sig cos it's not Christmas now 
-







*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Praying for Dean's quick recovery
-Has met a lot of wrestlers
-Enjoyed her meeting with Randy Orton


----------



## Oakesy

Is tag teaming with James Ellsworth
Is celebrating their 1 year anniversary next month
Posted at 11-51am my time


----------



## 751161

- Started posting more :woo
- Is now a Friend of mine on here








- Is from the fabulous (shitty & rainy) England.


----------



## Oakesy

Has just posted a fricking adorable Becky gif
Is also from the fabulous (shitty and rainy) England/UK?
Has 7,000 more posts than me :O


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Gets my first 3 things of 2018
- Likes adorable Becky gifs
- Hopes Becky has a strong comeback and wins the title again*


----------



## Mox Girl

EDIT: I fucked up, nothing to see here :side:


----------



## 751161

- Accidentally posted in here thinking it was 'Currently Listening' :lol
- Got votes for Nicest Member :thumbsup
- Was happy to see me win a Membership. Too kind. :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Noticed my stupidity before I did :lmao
- Will be joining us in Premium land very soon
- Totally deserved to win that award! (Y)*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Entering her fifth calendar year on WF
-Welcomed the New Year much before most of the others on WF
-Wants to see Ambrose get another world title reign this year


----------



## CJ

Probably owns that Rey mug irl
Hoping a certain fiery redhead wins the Rumble :becky
Loves the Trivia section


----------



## 751161

- Also hoping a certain fiery redhead wins the Rumble :becky2 We are all just setting ourselves up for disappointment, aren't we? :sadbecky
- Got voted Most Liked Staff Member in the Awards :woo Also, still the King Smiley/Gif Maker :aryep
- Is no doubt getting Aizen to cook up a masterpiece GIF for when I lose another bet :beckylol


----------



## Oakesy

Is an amazing poster
Is a fellow Brit
Is Pitch Perfect


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Becky Lynch fan. :becky

AJ Styles fan. :benson1

From England. :benson*_


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Is looking forward to repping Paige with her new shirt.
- Awaiting Becky's return patiently.
- Has a sweet new avi.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*His other favorite interest is El Football. :becky2

He is from a great land in England. aige

His favorite promotion is the good ole WWE. *_


----------



## Mordecay

** Wouldn't mind to see a Buffy remane with :benson as the lead

* Hopefully had a fun time during the holydays

* Expects that all the girls on his sig make an appereance in the Rumble match*


----------



## Dolorian

- Very excited to see Peyton Royce at the Women's Rumble.
- Knows she won't win but is still hopeful that she does or at least that she has a good showing.
- Member of the 6000+ posts club.


----------



## 751161

- Doesn't post as much anymore :mj2 Where have you been buddy?
- Is a great poster, so he totally should :becky2
- Is a Reigns fan :reigns2


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is also seemingly hoping :becky wins the first ever Women's Royal Rumble.

- Loves his microwavable pizza's and pizza's in general. :thumbsup

- Is also from the United Kingdom. :yay


----------



## Aizen

*Bexplex citizen.


*Supports the Newcastle Lynch United. 


*Eats a Bextacular burger and drinks a Straight Fire beer in his favorite restaurant; the Becky Balboa restaurant.


----------



## 751161

- I could use the masterpieces he created for me as a signature now. When I lose a bet :beckylol
- Is one of my favourite posters on here. He's got good taste in women as well :Bayley
- Is still using the fantastic Signature/Avatar CJ made for him :yay


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig
-Won premium membership
-Is from the UK


----------



## 751161

- Would probably enjoy Orton winning the Rumble & facing AJ at WrestleMania.
- Posts in the Celeb/WoW sections a lot.
- Wants Becky to win the Rumble, my man :becky2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of his favorite wrestlers is none other than the "Viper", Randy Orton. :eva2

His favorite wrestling promotion is the WWE. :vince$

Has a beautiful signature.  
*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to be in Cena's place since he loves Nikki Bella 
- Loves slaying vampires
- Sasha Banks lover*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Sid Vicious. 

Has a great gift of Sid powerbombing Triple H. :banderas

Is from The 0.75 Gate of Hell. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loves Charisma Carpenter.

Loves Ashley Benson. :benson1

incredibly nice guy who buried the jbl troll tonight. :buried


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is proud that he's an award winner
- Has the scary IT clown in his sig right now calling him bad :lol
- Keeps his location a (Victoria's) secret*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*

^^ Ninjaed me.

Is a huge fan of the Sheild. 

Overall a wonderful woman on here. 



@7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV

Is a huge Daniel Bryan fan. :yes

Has many great taste in Celeb Woman. :book

Like a older brother to me on this site. :benson*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should know that Triple H is my second favorite wrestler but that powerbomb is epic
- Red italic fonts, ftw
- Got ninja'd to hell*


----------



## 751161

- Thinks Braun could be the one to beat Reigns when he wins the Universal Title :braun
- Had an Avatar & Signature change. 'Dat powerbomb :banderas
- Has only just started posting again.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Thinks Baron Corbin winning the Royal Rumble would be a bad idea
-Huge fan of Anna Kendrick
-Has an amazing sig


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a beautiful woman on his signature. :banderas

Is now a local poster on the Celeb section. :benson

Is a friendly fellow. aige*_


----------



## emerald-fire

-One of the best posters on here
-Regular in the celeb section too
-Fan of The Queen, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Oneiros

- Has a different sig than the one I remember
- Would probably push Nak away for an AJ/Orton WWE Title match at Wrestlemania
- Posts a lot in threads that don't count for the total post count


----------



## 751161

- Really good poster :becky2
- Chris Jericho is his favourite of all time








- Doesn't have much hope for the Rumble Winner being anybody he'll like. You mean, you don't want Cena or Reigns to win? :vince5


----------



## Oneiros

- Like the majority of us, is dreading a possible Ronda rumble win
- Wouldn't like to see Nakamura win the rumble
- ^ Still, would probably prefer it to Cena or Reigns


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Not a fan of heel Sami Zayn.

Would like to see Nakamura and Becky team up in Mixed Match.

Nat a fan of Shayna Baszler getting pushed.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows PINK texts are badass manliness
- Rihanna fan
- Credits CJ for the gifs*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Must be looking forward to this year's main event of Wrestlemania
- Probably liked the way Survivor Series 1996 ended since Sycho Sid won the WWF title 
- Probably isn't pleased to hear that Dean Ambrose is injured


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Sycho Sid got cheered over SHAWN MICHAELS AT NEW YORK!!!! Think about it!!! He also got cheered over HULK FUCKING HOGAN!!! Sid is the man... sorry for the info
- Poor Ambrose.. wonder if you're upset about it, as well
- Likes The Bar*


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes Sycho Syd

* Not a fan of "vanilla midgets"

* Probabky loves the other kind of "Bar" :grin2:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would mark the hell out if Peyton is in the Royal Rumble.

Would mark out even harder if she actually won the Royal Rumble.

Would definitely go to Mania to cheer his girl on.*


----------



## 751161

- Would be fine with Rousey winning the Rumble.
- Is skeptical about how good Miz's return will actually be.
- Would love to see Miz go to SDL.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Been here since 5 years
-Regular poster in the Celeb section
-Likes posting in the Games & Trivia section as well


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Is also sceptical of how Miz will be treated upon his return.

Is whored out on rep...

Might have been to see Pitch Perfect 3?*


@emerald-fire
*Ninja'd me.

Has made the HOF Ballot.

Keeps active in this section.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-









-









-


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Just won the internet.

Had a Gatorade earlier today.

And also previously already won the internet today with some epic Decker pics and gifs.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Liked my previous post
-Has got amazing taste
-Lives in Rihanna Drive


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Fellow fan of Trivium.*


----------



## Mordecay

**









*









*







*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Hoping Peyton Royce is one of the entrants in the Royal Rumble match
-Probably looking forward to Miz's return 
-Must have enjoyed WK 12


----------



## Oakesy

Likes posting in here
Has over 9,000 rep points
Is called emerald-fire


----------



## 751161

- I watched the match in his signature again. It was good :banderas That PA from AJ was a thing of beauty. Too much finisher spam though.
- Also likes posting in here :Bayley
- Happy to see Becky back :becky2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is this site's biggest Anna Kendrick fan. :benson

Is a Celeb regular poster. :benson1

Is an amazing poster. :mckinney *_


----------



## DammitChrist

- Must have been also pleased with AJ Lee retaining the Diva's title at Wrestlemania 30 :mark:
- Must also be happy about who's holding the Smackdown Women's title 
- Must have been thrilled with the first Smackdown Women's Champion who won in Backlash 2016


----------



## Chrome

The C in his name stands for Christ apparently
Hopes Styles has a lengthy WWE title run
Mark for the Bar


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a epic Jason Jordan edited gif. :banderas

Is a fan of Mario. :benson

Is a super mod. *_


----------



## Mordecay

** Liked my latest post here

* Probably because of the Nikki Bella gif

* Would have liked some :benson gifs as well*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Eagerly waiting for the Royal Rumble expecting Peyton to participate
-Would be happy if Paige wins the Rumble
-May also be looking forward to the Jericho vs Naito feud


----------



## CJ

Would like to share a drink with Daisy Ridely :becky2
Hoping Bex gives Ruby Riott a Lass Kicking tonight :becky
Very active in the Trivia section


----------



## Punkamaniac

- From the greatest part of the United Kingdom. :yay

- Was probably glad to see :becky return on Smackdown last week.

- Has over 13k posts. :nice


----------



## CJ

From the Land of No Surrender :JLC3
Has probably already seen this


Spoiler: Bex











:becky2


Looking forward to Becky kicking Ruby's ass all over Birmingham :becky


----------



## emerald-fire

-Fellow fan of Becky :becky2

-Would be ecstatic if Becky wins the Rumble

-Likes football too


----------



## CJ

Correct about everything, even though he was probably naming stuff about Punkamaniac :lol
Supports the same football team as half the people I know (Y)
Fan of these two :JLC3


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- CARROT JUICE!!! So good to see ya!!
- Hope, you had a very RED Christmas
- Doesn't have greens in his Christmas... there's Mordecay for that.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Music lover
-Likes Sid
-Also likes all 3 members of The Shield


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- First to post today
- Last to post before I
- Posts more than me in general


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed sig

* Doesn't post here as much as he used to

* Still wondering how he has a gif as avi without being a premium member*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has been waiting more than 24 hours for their 3 things
- Wants peeps to vote for Peyton in the NXT Awards
-







*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Didn't like hearing that Dakota Kai's arm got destroyed in that short match last night 
- Doesn't want the Intercontinental Champion to drop the title to The Miz
- Also isn't fond of Shane McMahon getting plenty of spotlight on Smackdown


----------



## 751161

- One of the nicest members on this Forum. :becky2 Seriously, how are you so nice & happy all the time? Teach me.
- Probably given me the most likes out of anyone. :lol
- He's a fan of Seth like myself, we talk a lot in the Seth thread. Also, like a lot of the same wrestlers in his favourites.


----------



## zrc

Got given premium. 
Isn't a fan of a third wall.
Fucking awesome.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Green reps me... he gets a rep back 
- Fan of Gangrel
- Hasn't changed that avatar since 1999*


----------



## zrc

Doesn't know my original avatar was Ariel (for 5 years).
Probably a cool guy. 
Repped me.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Recently repped me
- Will be getting some back
- Rep whore *


----------



## emerald-fire

-Dislikes Jason Jordan (in kayfabe)
-Would be happy if Dean Ambrose can make an appearance on the 25th Anniversary episode of Raw
-Will be attending WrestleMania for the fourth time in a row


----------



## 751161

- She dislikes Jason Jordan in non-kayfabe too :sneaky
- Would be happy with Orton winning the Rumble.
- Thinks Miz has a chance to become World Champion again :fingerscrossed


----------



## CJ

Loves it when Becky bites her lip









Would probably eat pizza every day of the week if he could :lol
Knows a full Ulster beats a full English 


Spoiler: Goliath


----------



## emerald-fire

-Proud Ulster
-Must be liking Becky's new outfit 
-Makes awesome GIFs


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Probably isn't familiar with me

-DAISY FUCKING RIDLEY

-Has two very good wrestlers in his avy


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has a wonderful sig
-Likes Daisy Ridley
-Quite the lover of breasts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*May have set an emerald on fire.

Knows the Miz should have been World Champ last year.

Would love to see him dethrone Reigns for the Universal Title.*


----------



## Oneiros

- Think most wrestlers in NXT don't have much charisma
- Isn't a fan of most indy talent
- Would love for Eva Marie and Lita to be surprise entrants in the Rumble (so would I, Lita not Eva :lol)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wont know who to cheer for when Becky and Sami face off against Braun and Alexa.

Sad to see Paige being forced to retire.

Not a fan of TNA at all.*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Knows me (and my love for Lita and Maryse) all too well

-Also loves himself some jublies

-Is a regular in my Visitor Messages (as regular as you can be with my breaks)*


----------



## 751161

- Boobies, always good to see :becky2
- Not really seen him around much, or he just returned to the forum. Or he changed his name. One of these :lol
-


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest Anna Kendrick fan








WF's biggest Jason Jordan fan :reneelel
Not hyped for Raw or SD. But will probably still stay up late to watch both of them live :beckywhat


----------



## Vox Machina

• Uses falsified Leanna Decker photos. :meowth

• Hopefully had a nice New Year's and holiday season.

• Is happy Becky didn't lose for once (though she probably will tonight).


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

- Joined the forum on May 2014

- Has a gif as a profile image.

- Has 105,113 points.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Joined last year
-Doesn't have a sig
-Arsenal supporter


----------



## Mordecay

** About to pass the 10k points

* About to reach 1 year on the forum

* Frequent poster here*


----------



## 751161

- Still rocking the same Peyton Avatar & Signature. They are still hot :sodone
- Still rocking the Green :aryep
- Probably hoping to see Peyton debut in the Women's Rumble :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire

-Thinks Dolph Ziggler doesn't stand a chance of winning the Royal Rumble
-But may mark out if he does actually end up winning
-Must have liked the WrestleMania match between Orton and Punk in 2011


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Celebrating their 1 year WF anniversary this year.
- Splicing the two words in their username together would make the colour brown.
- Is edging close to 10k points :yay


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants to see :becky win the Rumble

* Wants to see The Revival getthe Tag Titles this year

* It's sad after hearing the news about Paige :mj2*


----------



## Oakesy

Posts in green
Would love to see Peyton enter the Rumble
Has nearly 60,000 points :O


----------



## CJ

Hopes Becky brings the straight fire at the Rumble :becky
Has a VM from Drago :sadbecky
Football fan :thumbsup


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Should check out Simone Simons from Epica... she's a redhead with an amazing voice
- Awesome graphic designer
- Designs many for others*


----------



## The_Ungovernable

-Listens to all kinds of music
-Was either in the school band or plays an instrument
-Likes Sid Vicious


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Refuses to be governed
- Collects stuff here and there
- Fresh blood... only 9 posts... WECLOME!!!
- I made a fucking typo and I'm keeping it *


----------



## The_Ungovernable

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- Refuses to be governed
> - Collects stuff here and there
> - Fresh blood... only 9 posts... WECLOME!!!
> - I made a fucking typo and I'm keeping it *


Off subject, Thank you for the welcome and that last part made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## Zone

On subject.

- Is still learning how to break kayfabe.
- Is an avid collector of DVD's Blu-Ray's, and Books.
- Doesn't want to be governed.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- His nickname sounds like a quadrilateral equation mixed with a Zen riddle
- Another new guy
- WELCOME!!! FRIEND!!!
- Dammit all!!! No typi this time!! Oh yes, I did  *


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants this to be changed to "name 4 things..."

* Doesn't care about typos

* Also, doesn't care about wrestling*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Instantly recognizable due to the green font
-And also because of the awesome Peyton sigs
-Likes NXT more than main roster


----------



## CJ

Loves tattoos
Is probably working on a full sleeve :hmm:
Member of the Mob :becky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for the rep!!
- Moderator of the highest form!!
- Redhead maniac*


----------



## Oakesy

Likes music more than rasslin'
Likes Sycho Sid
Has been on here nearly 11 years


----------



## Dolorian

- Was quoted by TheConnor recently
- Closing in on 900 posts
- Hoping Becky wins the Rumble


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably thinks SD is better than RAW

* Hopes that AJ gets a decent opponent at Mania

* Rooting for Becky at the Rumble*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Is probably a Kevin Thorn Fan.
Has a sexy signature with Peyton Royce 
supports a good amount of wrestlers/superstars that i also like.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has over 1,200 posts
- Almost in their 2 years old
- Has over 4,000 points


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Changed his signature
- Another cartoon
- Still loves Nintendo and perhaps bought the Switch... maybe not.*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thinks music kicks the ass of wrestling
- Has gone old school on everybody
- But still repping Roman in his username







*


----------



## Vox Machina

Currently using ninety-seven sigs at once.

Misses Ambrose.

Watched Gandalf fly from Weathertop.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will never stop making LOTR references :lol
- No sig
- Has a coloured usertitle and I am jealous*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wants a coloured usertitle.

But wants a healthy Ambrose more.

Is heading to Mania 34.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Will probably watch the Miz new reality show just for Maryse

* Expect the Bellas to appear in the Womens Rumble match

* Likes Shayna Baszler*


----------



## Dolorian

- Has no intention of getting out of the the Venus Fly Trap
- Looking forward to Payton coming out at the Rumble
- Closing in on 58,000 points


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has over 100K points in only about two years
-Likes the Games & Trivia section
-Likes Becky Lynch, I guess


----------



## Zone

- Favorite wrestlers are Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Christian, Shawn Michaels, Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch
- Is getting close to 10,000 points
- Has 9 friends so far on their contacts list


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would like to see Braun as the FOTC.

Lives in a Desert...

Loves to use the ignore feature.*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Is warming up to Jason Jordan as a fan 
- Would also like to see The Miz move on from the IC title scene at some point 
- Is entertained by Braun Strowman even though he doesn't rate him that highly as an overall talent


----------



## MC

Currently makes James Ellsworth get his bags
Huge Ziggler fan
Lives in Florida


----------



## 751161

- Won Best Newcomer of 2017, which I voted him for. Very well deserved. :applause
- Big NJPW fan.
- Cares more about NXT Takeover than Royal Rumble. Sad that I agree once again. :mj2 To think the Rumble used to be my most anticipated.


----------



## Mordecay

** Using all the Anna Kendrick gifs he has now that he won a premium membership

* Still mad at him for making me use that Ember sig/avi combo :vincefu

* Became a fan of Jason Jordan after having him as sig :hmm*


----------



## CJ

Hasn't updated his sig in a while :hmm:
Everyone's favourite Peyton fan :thumbsup
Making gif requests :yay


----------



## emerald-fire

-Got #30 in the Royal Rumble pool
-Hoping Becky is #30
-Has a thing for redheads


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One year anniversary!!
- Enjoying his stay
- Loved by many*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Must be spending a lot of time having fun listening to music
-Must be excited to see Undertaker tomorrow on Raw
-Changed username several times


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Daisy fucking Ridley
-Must've loved AJ's Hulkster
-Has a pretty cool username*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes JBL... maybe?

• Enjoys Nikki Bella.

• Not 5 stars. :jose


----------



## Obfuscation

- Didn't go to film school & is glad she doesn't have to taste the booger flavor :monkey

- failing w/dos picos :monkey

- debates wearing a turtleneck w/overalls :monkey


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves that monkey
- Used to be THE PRIME EVIL!!!
- Awesome moderator *


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig
-Likes anime
-Knows the combination of great music and anime is awesome


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Knows good anime.


Just did one of these for him.


Has 10K points.


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves boobs

* Probably will love my new sig

* Hopefully gives it the full 5 star :grin2:*


----------



## Oneiros

- Still has Adm Cole on the Japan list instead of the WWE list
- Marks for a stunning woman
- Probably disappointed with the state of NXT women's division


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Two GOATS in the sig

-Not familiar to me, unless there was a username change

-Doesn't wear the black trunks anymore, I hope.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of JBL?
- The speaker... may not be the wrestler
- Likes boobs... who doesn't?*


----------



## CJ

Ranks Anime higher than Wrestling
Has probably tried Poutine :hmm:
Not a Cody fan


----------



## emerald-fire

-AMAZING sig wens3

-Master at making GIFs

-Currently online


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is now a year old
- Wasn't my last subject
- Had to edit their post


----------



## Zone

- The female in the sig likes her Pikipek
- Has an avatar of Mario and Luigi dancing
- Joined WF five years ago


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is now a year old
- Is my current subject
- Didn't have to edit their post


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Their av is dancing completely in sync to the song I'm listening to right now :lol
- Pokemon fan (Y)
- Might have played Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon*


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

1. Genuinely nice person
2. Gets to see a lot of live WWE thanks to her mum
3. Will probably get arrested wearing Dean Ambrose's skin like a coat one day


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

*- Still loving the Shield
- Hates Fatsoa Joe for injuring Dean Ambrose
- Would love to see Brock Lesnar getting beat up.*

Scott Hall's Ghost:

*- Ninja'd me to kingdom come :mj2:
- Hated how WWE disrespected Scott Hall's entrance at the Raw 25 anniversary when they cut to commercials
- Dreams about the Razor's Edge*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Got ninja'ed 
- Into anime, the only anime I ever watched was Pokemon and Sailor Moon :lol
- Says music & anime defeat wrestling yet still has wrestling in his username :lol*


----------



## 751161

- Is still missing Deano :mj2
- Is going to WrestleMania 34.
- Gets annoyed that people constantly try to compare all three Shield members :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

- Was very happy to see Torrie Wilson and her legs return last Monday :evil
- Also believes the comparisons in pushes between Seth Rollins and his Shield partner to be bullshit in that thread 
- Was also hyped at the time when Dolph Ziggler and Chris Jericho turned out to be the 1st 2 entrants of the 2013 rumble match :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- From Florida
- Likes The Bar
- And Snickers chocolate bar... mmmmm... Snickers is one sexy chocolate, isn't it?*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably listened to a lot of good metal last year
- A power metal album is likely his album of the year
- Is correct in saying that music > wrestrling


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- And that is true... the album of 2017 is Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss. This is an-all female Japanese power metal band that will melt your face. It's like Iron Maiden turned into 5 cute Japanese girls and they started to kick some ass.
- Roman Reigns is one of his current favorites
- Want to see Reigns finally dethrone that annoying Brock Lesnar, once and for all.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Thinks Snickers is yummy
-Metalhead \m/
-Wonder if they like thrash metal?


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- FUCK YEAH!!! I love Thrash Metal, baby!!!
- Would you love to see Randy Orton and AJ Styles inside Hell in a Cell for the title?
- Likes women sucking coffee from a straw*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Seems to be the person I write 3 things for a lot
- Which is why I'm running out of things to say!
- Needs to post more *


----------



## Vox Machina

• Should probably just change her name to Shieldmaiden.

• Will obviously mark when Ambrose returns at the Rumble.

• Couldn't sleep because of all the goblins and orcs cutting trees down and crafting weapons in Isengard.


----------



## Born of Osiris

A kid.

Has a random blonde woman in her avatar.

Loves games with complicated battle mechanics


----------



## DammitChrist

- Wouldn't also mind if Dolph Ziggler won the rumble match this Sunday :ziggler2
- Amused me recently when he called Roman Reigns a junkie :lol
- Also thought it was bullshit for WWE to come up with stupid reasons justifying Jinder Mahal's main-event push


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's happy that he's getting a somehow a combination of an AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn at the Royal Rumble PPV.
- Joined 2016
- Always active*


----------



## CJ

Loves music
Loves anime
Loves maple syrup


----------



## 751161

- Appreciates the talents & hotness of Michelle Keegan.
- Is super looking forward to hearing Stephanie's pleasant voice on Commentary :sneaky
- Reps me far more than I get the chance to rep him, and it makes me feel bad :mj2


----------



## CJ

Deserves every rep he gets :thumbsup
Nearly got expelled for mitching :WTF2
Would mark the fuck out for a Punk appearance at the Rumble


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently repped me with a HOT gif
-Knows redheads look absolutely stunning
-Looking forward to the Royal Rumble


----------



## Born of Osiris

Seems to be a fan of Orton and Styles.

Has been around for 1 year this month. 

Has a cool username.


----------



## CJ

Has a brand new Yankees sig :thumbsup
Won't miss Enzo :enzo
Closing in on 10,000 posts


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Regular Celeb Poster. :benson

Number one Leanna Decker fan here. :benson1

One of my good friends on here. :eva2*


----------



## Mordecay

** Closing in to 50k points

* One of my first friends here

* Hoping that one of the women on his sig wins the Rumble*


----------



## TheConnor

Believes Roman-Taker was terrible (I agree)

Has been here much longer than I have

Likes Peyton Royce


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- The Connor, apparently 
- Flesh blood
- Welcome friend!*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't like wrestling anymore.

• Fan of Gunbuster.

• Has been here for almost 12 years.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- There's a cat somewhere in every nick he changes
- Doesn't posts favorites
- For all we know, his favorite wrestler might be The Shockmaster*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

ＧＵＮＢＵＳＴＥＲ


Not aware of his music taste, but I'm inclined to agree with final line in sig.


Has been a member for more than 1/2 the time I've been on Earth (20 in April here)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- EVERYONE FUCKING LOVES GUNBUSTER!!!! ONE OF THE GREATEST ANIMES EVER!!!!
- Understands the awesomeness of Gunbuster
- And boob busting as well *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Music is his life. :benson

Love to watch Anime. :aj3

One of my friends on here. *_


----------



## Born of Osiris

Loves GTA Online.

Is ready for Red Dead Redemption 2.

Is a fellow AJ Lee lover.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Yankees fan

-Posts on the best sport's thread

-Is probably going to explode when Gary, Giancarlo and Judge all homer in the same game for the first time


----------



## Mordecay

** Apparently likes Peyton's boobs









* What's not to like about her?:lol









* Recently added me to his friend list :yay*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-Has a very good list of wrestlers he likes

-Would not be wrong about the first statement, though it's certainly not the only thing I like about her (ie. ya know, that darned wrasslin thing)


-Getting closer and closer to 7K posts


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to be in the middle between those two girls that are embracing
- He's from Batshit, USA... should visit him someday over there.
- JBL fan from his nick?*


----------



## TheConnor

Likes Anime 

Been here almost 12 years

2000 posts


----------



## 751161

- One of the better 2018 posters I've seen :thumbsup
- Fairly Odd Parents :aryha








- Wants Nakamura to win the Rumble, but it'll probably be Cena or Reigns :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Is apparently hungover. 

- Been here for over five years. :wtf

- Will probably be watching the Royal Rumble tonight. :hmm


----------



## Oneiros

- Been here longer than me
- Has an avy of Becky with her best entrance attire ever
- Enjoyed NXT Takeover: Philadelphia


----------



## emerald-fire

-Wishing for a Becky win today :becky

-Closing in on 4 years on WF

-Likes both FC Porto and Liverpool. Wonder who they will be supporting when the two teams face each other next month?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Constantly my subject
- Has a good amount of points
- Is currently online


----------



## Mordecay

** Should find another person to be his wheelman

* Has had his 5 year anniversary here

* Usually doesn't post outside this thread*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Is a pretty cool dude

-Fan of some good wrasslers

-Nearing 7K*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Appreciates Becky Lynch's ass :trips8
- Likely would've been impressed by JBL's Clothesline From Hell 
- Likely happy that Maryse will be a mother soon


----------



## Zone

- Is a Great poster
- Is a huge fan of AJ and Rollins
- Is a Mid-Card Champion, for now


----------



## emerald-fire

-Joined around the same time as me
-But has posted a lot less in comparison
-Lives in the desert (probably the reason behind the less number of posts)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Was the last person I commented on last month
- Is the first person I'm commenting on this month
- Uhh...1 year old


----------



## Mordecay

** No Sig

* Maybe he posted from mobile version

* Recently posted in the "Spots that will never be topped" thread*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is all about Peyton Royce
- Recently listed their women nominees for this month
- Has almost 58,000 points


----------



## Oakesy

Joined just over 2 years ago
Is a fellow premium member
Has no sig


----------



## Mordecay

** All about Becky

* Waiting for the AJ/Nakamura match

* Hopes that the SD Womens Title match is Charlotte vs Becky*


----------



## Nostalgia

- Member since 2014
- Has a nice avatar
- Username reminds me of:


----------



## emerald-fire

-Joined in 2011
-Interested in photography
-Fan of Edge and Christian


----------



## Oakesy

Posts a helluva lot on here
Enjoyed Orton's RKO outta nowhere on SDL
Has been here just over a year.


----------



## Dolorian

- Still thinking about how absolutely amazing Becky looked at the Rumble
- Walks with Elias
- Was attacked by Dr. Middy in their profile


----------



## Born of Osiris

Likes metal. \m/

Plays Bloodborne. 

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## Zone

- Lives in the MLB Thread
- The Rise of the Empire (Yankees are coming back!)
- Just recently made it to 10,000 posts


----------



## Mordecay

** Joined last year

* Fan of old japanese wrestlers

* No sig/avi :hmm*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Last posted ITT a few days ago
- Couldn't see my sig at the time
- Is posting more than before


----------



## Dolorian

- Has probably finished Super Mario Odyssey several times by now
- Closing in on 700 posts
- Should stop being a wheelman for the jobber


----------



## 751161

- Fan of the BIG DAWG








- Is ready for Brock/Reigns Tug Of War II








- Started posting more often again :yay


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Also took a hiatus
- Has loads of gifs at his disposal
- Will finally break 10k posts this year


----------



## Mordecay

** Watches Pokemon

* Nintendo fan

* Reactivated this thread*


----------



## 751161

- Wants Iconic Duo to be called up to RAW.
- Is probably extremely annoyed at Peyton's lack of screen time.
- Still rocking that avatar. 'Dem abs :sodone


----------



## Zone

- Based his username off of CM Punk's Pipe Bomb promo.
- Is from the United Kingdom.
- Went from Pitch Perfect to Altered Carbon.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Happy that RLStern got banned permanently :lol
- Celebrated when JBL_Wrestling_God got banned for a couple of weeks 
- Must have enjoyed the hell out of CM Punk's Pipe Bomb :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

- Is very generous giving likes to others
- Will probably start a new rate the superstar thread soon
- Has kept the same avatar for almost two years now


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Used to kick my ass in post count :lol
- Will never turn sigs on, probably
- \m/*


----------



## kristie wilson

shield fan like me
ambrose fan like me
loves going to wrestlemania(i'm so envious BTW)


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Has a Shield pic I really like in her sig <3
- Should know that Mania isn't as good as this year for me cos Dean won't be on it 
- Just posted in the Dean topic*


----------



## 751161

- Really doesn't want Seth to be paired with Ronda :tripsscust
- Frequently talks to herself in the Dean thread. If only we had more Dean related stuff to talk about :mj2
- Likes to revenge red rep people. :lol I'm going to revenge green you. :Cocky


----------



## Mordecay

** Hope he likes the rep I sent him

* Loves them abs

* Won a 1 year premium membership*


----------



## 751161

- Trying to find this rep, it's nowhere to be seen :mj2
- I repped him some Peyton :yay
- Wants to see Styles face all the top NXT guys. Yes please :sodone


----------



## Mordecay

** Now he received some rep :grin2:

* Not sure if he is a boob or ass man, so I cover all the bases >

* Overall good guy, even though he made me use that Ember sig for a week :hmm*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Wants Peyton Royce to be on TV

Wants Peyton Royce on RAW

Wants Peyton Royce in his bedroom*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Needs to change his Raw 3 cos Neville isn't there now
- Will likely go to WWE HQ and punch somebody if the white ropes come back full time
- Doesn't have an animated av*


----------



## zrc

Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Needs to change his Raw 3 cos Neville isn't there now
> - Will likely go to WWE HQ and punch somebody if the white ropes come back full time
> - Doesn't have an animated av*


A girl. 

Pissed off Ambrose won't be at Mania. 

Doesn't know its my birthday in 3 weeks.


----------



## 751161

- I now know your Birthday is in three weeks. But I can't remember what I had for breakfast this morning, so chances I remember are pretty slim right now :lol
- Needs to get a Signature, it's looking bare down there.
- Would definitely mark out for a Gangrel return.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Probably as shocked as me as to some developments today

-Is a UK brother

-Is one of the members I can explicitly remember being here when I started and after every hiatus I've had over the years*


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Peyton's ass

* Loves Billie's boobs even more

* Loves hot women in general*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-His NJPW favorites list is closer to mine than his WWE/NXT list

-I imagine he is also a fan of Peyton's ass :lol

-Reminds me that I might need to make a new avy and sig combo soon :lol*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Scored 4 stars and 7.5 on his epic match with...
- Buttyol Rumble 
- Loved the women's Rumble, perhaps*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-I definitely agree with his sig

-May be giving me too much credit, I was carried the whole match

-And probably wouldn't be surprised to hear I thought the W'sRR was just okay or mediocre. Nothing special*


----------



## emerald-fire

-In love with Billie Kay's new look
-Likes Daisy Ridley
-Cool poster


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest Daisy Ridley fan
WoW poster :JLC3
Misses Lost


----------



## zrc

CJ said:


> WF's biggest Daisy Ridley fan
> WoW poster :JLC3
> Misses Lost


Sends me jiggling slut tits. 

Wants Becky to sit on his face. 

Brother for life


----------



## 751161

- WF's biggest Leanna Decker fapper :curry2
- Sends me the best god damn reps I've ever seen.
- Doesn't understand why UK people would stay up for WWE until 4am. :lol I guess I enjoyed torturing myself.

Edit:

- Ninja'd me. :mj2
- Also gets tits from CJ. He's the Pornhub of WF.
- Probably also wouldn't mind Becky sitting on his face. :becky2


----------



## CJ

Knows Becky deserves better than being stuck doing 6 women tags :becky
Used to make a lot of cool movie posters :thumbsup
Lives on Pizza & tea :becky2


----------



## Dolorian

- Is still waiting to see what Becky will be doing at Fastlane and Mania
- Always sends some great rep picts
- Can't wait for Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has over 100K points
-Joined 2 years ago
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably likes the idea of AJ/Orton more than the Nakamura/AJ for Mania

* Watched The Last Jedi more than once

* Has been posting a lot in the Games and Trivia section today*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-I've done him for this far too many times

-Knows that Ishii is underrated as hell

-Probably needs to check his rep in the next day or so*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Anime
- Asked me about my favorites
- Would please tell me yours?*


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Would be interested to know my favorite anime

-Would be disappointed by my very basic taste: Dragon Ball (though I prefer the manga), Lain, Gunbuster, Evangelion just to stay brief, though I could go on for hours naming series I've liked

-Is unaware of my music taste and vice versa, I believe*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has an amazing sig
-And a glorious avatar
-Resident of Silicone Valley


----------



## 751161

-








- Posts in the Celeb & WoW sections a lot.
- Thinks Charlotte is the GOAT


----------



## Mordecay

** Loved the Blade Runner movie

* Loved Billie's new boobs

* Hopefully loved the rep I sent him last week*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Would love for Peyton Royce to debut on the main roster after WM 34 
- Would be amused if there was more evidence of Roman Reigns buying steroids 
- Called Ember Moon a nerd recently :lol


----------



## 751161

- Considers Reigns the least entertaining person on RAW. :reigns 
- Wants to see Ziggler return to his former glory.
- Is probably one of the biggest Like givers on this Forum. Too much kindness spread around


----------



## Vox Machina

• Enjoys *Dull Blade Runner,* I mean *Altered Carbon*. :maisie

• Should bring back Kendrick.

• Should play more Mafia.


----------



## 751161

- Just called my favourite show right now 'Dull Blade Runner'









- Kendrick still has a Fap Folder on my PC. Still alive & well. Don't worry. Is that TMI?









- I'm hosting soon, does that count? :maisie


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Has stopped watching weekly WWE TV.

- Closing in on 10k worth of posts. :wow

- Quite enjoys his pizza. :beckylol


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Into redheads
- Credits CJ
- Part of the Lynch bomb*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-LOVES GOATBUSTER er I meant Gunbuster
-Hates wrestling
-Likes music


----------



## Zone

- Huge fan of Okada.
- Thinks Okada is The Greatest of All Time.
- Lives inside Margot Robbie (or Gal Gadot).


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Lives in the desert
-Fan of Kobashi
-Buried JBL_Wrestling_God


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his username from a GOAT to a GEEK :hmm

* Loves Margot as much as I love Peyton

* Frequent poster on the NJPW section*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Will be switching to many Peyton sig and avatar.
- Loves green
- And money, well, who doesn't?*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig
-Best sig they've had so far
-Absolutely loving Peyton's new look

EDIT

-Ninja'd me
-Anime lover
-Must have enjoyed Seth's performance in the Gauntlet match


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Indeed, I am and you should
- Finn Balor was the worst performer in the Gauntlet
- Orton fan*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Placed Seth above Roman in his most entertaining list
- Doesn't care for the CW division :lol
- Disagrees with me about Balor*


----------



## Mordecay

** Happy for Rollins performance on RAW

* Sad that Ambrose is injured 

* Still hopes to see him in Axxess this year (and hopefully say hi to Peyton for me again :grin2 *


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ambrose Girl:

*- Still agree we both like The Shield OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
- Would love to see Brock trashed out
- Probably hates the fact that some asshat trying to ruin Roman Reigns' career by claiming that he was selling drugs to Reigns. *

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me to kingdom come
- Trying to impress Vince
- Wonder if he likes Anime*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Enjoyed the hell out of Seth Rollins's amazing in-ring performance tonight :mark:
- Wasn't that fond of the Finn Balor portion in the Gauntlet match 
- One of his favorite storylines is Undertaker vs Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire

-Would probably watch the gauntlet match again for Seth's performance
-Would be excited to see AJ have a 1 hour performance too
-It would be even better if it's AJ vs Rollins in a 60 Minute Iron Man Match


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Would watch a AJ-Orton main event at Mania I suppose

-Has a great sig

-10 away from 1300*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Is also using a pic of Peyton with her new boobs like Mordecay is
- Don't blame you, she's looking great
- Will likely be very happy when Peyton & Billie are brought up*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Just to not make her confusing, Roman is still my fav from The Shield but Seth and Dean are also entertaining to me
- Has been to ever Wrestlemania for the past 3-4 years and continues to do so
- Took pics with ever Shield member*


----------



## Dolorian

- Loved Rollins performance last night
- Agrees that Balor is boring
- Probably listening to some metal right now


----------



## zrc

Dolorian said:


> - Loved Rollins performance last night
> - Agrees that Balor is boring
> - Probably listening to some metal right now


Been Here almost 3 years. 

Finds Finn boring. 

Watched Raw.


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks the CW title is cursed

* Loves thicc women

* The only person who quotes the previous person around here*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Thinks the CW title is cursed
> 
> * Loves thicc women
> 
> * The only person who quotes the previous person around here*


Knows I quote the previous one. 

Knows I love thicc women even if they're not talented in the slightest. 

Knows I Know the cruiserweight belt is cursed.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Great taste in women
Bad taste in wrestling/wrestlers
Don't know what your name even means


----------



## Mordecay

** Probably watched Wonder Woman a few times

* Same thing with Suicide Squad

* Thinks that the Bullet Club is Fine*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*May have discovered the greatest Peyton pictures ever.

Probably still hopeful Paige can get back in the ring.

Is a HOF Inductee.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Not too fond of Seth Rollins
-Missing Maryse on RAW
-HOF inductee


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- REPPED IN PEACE!!!
- Green fire man
- Loves women drinking coffee?*


----------



## Dolorian

- Closing in on 12k points
- Recently changed their avatar
- Looking forward to the Chamber this Sunday


----------



## Mordecay

** Rebelling against the sig movement

* Despite being a premium member and being able of putting whatever he wants

* One of the WF members with the most points I've seen*


----------



## Laughable Chimp

-Is a huge fan of Ember Moon and part of her fan group
-His visitor messages is filled with Charly Caruso
-Is a filthy 14er


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is named after a chimp that is laughable. 

A rival of The Tempest.

Makes me laugh.


----------



## 751161

- Doesn't post in the WWE sections much. A wise choice. :aryha
- Definitely not a Yankees fan. :Cocky
- Thinks the TNA section should have been thrown in the trash already.


----------



## Mordecay

** Still doesn't know why he stays up to watch SD

* Still will be doing that next week

* Thinks he won't regret staying up to watch Gargano vs Almas IV*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last one I posted about
- The last one to post
- Is back to being the last one


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Spends most of their time in this thread
-Cool name
-A combination of the above 2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Big fan of Jay White
- Knows Okada is incredible
- Will be celebrating their 4 year WF anniversary next month.


----------



## 751161

- Has the best Margot Robbie scene ever in his avatar. :sodone
- Avid watcher of NJPW.
- Recently changed his name.

Edit:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky
- Is fed up of Becky getting booked like rubbish. But we just deal with it. :sadbecky
- Thinks Balor could do with a better moveset.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-An underrated poster
-(Anna) Kendrick lover
-Likes the great value Blade Runner, I mean Altered Carbon


----------



## emerald-fire

-Likes Jay White
-Has great taste in actresses (Margot Robbie and Gal Gadot)
-Believes Okada is the greatest of all time


----------



## zrc

emerald-fire said:


> -Likes Jay White
> -Has great taste in actresses (Margot Robbie and Gal Gadot)
> -Believes Okada is the greatest of all time


Emeralds on Fire
Likes Harley and Wonder Woman
Now knows zrc stands for Zhaan, Rygel and Chiana. My favourite characters from Farscape.


----------



## Mordecay

** Gangrel fan

* Does the WF's rankings

* Fellow non premium member*


----------



## CJ

Loves Peyton's new look :nikki
Probably made 90% of the posts in the Peyton fan thread :beckylol
From Peru


----------



## 751161

- Also enjoys Peyton's new puppies :damn
-








- Doesn't post about Wrestling much anymore, not that I blame him. :lol


----------



## CJ

Still stays up late for Raw & SD :beckywhat
Will probably eat pizza within the next 2 days :beckylol
Changed his user title :hmm


----------



## Mordecay

** Still have some of the best sigs around :done

* Once said Leanna>Becky

* Made me an "Not Iconic" gif not too long ago*


----------



## CJ

Knows Leanna > Becky is an undeniable fact :sadbecky
Pretty close to 7000 posts :hb
Not a Billie fan :hmm:


----------



## zrc

CJ said:


> Knows Leanna > Becky is an undeniable fact :sadbecky
> Pretty close to 7000 posts :hb
> Not a Billie fan :hmm:


Knows Becky is pure filth. 

Knows its my birthday on March 9th 

Knows that I PMd him.


----------



## CJ

Knows I'll probably forget :beckylol
Already planning his next WF Favourite Female Wrestlers thread
Should add Sikozu to his username


----------



## emerald-fire

-Amazing poster
-Likes Peyton's new look
-Still buzzing about Newcastle beating Man Utd


----------



## 751161

- Finds The New Day extremely stale. (Y)
- Thinks Emma could have been booked better.
- Would like to see Rollins vs Lesnar at WrestleMania :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

** We've done this "Name 3 things..." more times than we should

* Would like to be a hot woman for 24 hours just "to do stuff" >

* About to reach 10k posts*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** We've done this "Name 3 things..." more times than we should
> 
> * Would like to be a hot woman for 24 hours just "to do stuff" >
> 
> * About to reach 10k posts*


Will continue to name 3 things.
Would like to be Peyton Royce for 24 hours. 
Isn't a premium.


----------



## Mordecay

** It's right about the first thing

* It is wrong about the second (I would love to be Tye Dillinger for 1 day, that lucky SOB)

* It's playing backstage politics to help Nia beat Asuka*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Envies Tye Dillinger
-Recently crossed 7000 posts
-HOF inductee


----------



## zrc

emerald-fire said:


> -Envies Tye Dillinger
> -Recently crossed 7000 posts
> -HOF inductee


Woooooaaaahhhh this emeralds on fiiiiirrrreee!

Doesn't envy the Perfect 10.

Now knows Mordecay is wrong about me playing politics for Nia over Asuka. Cause I don't care enough about Asuka to play politics. :lmao


----------



## Zone

- Is playing backstage politics.
- Has over 5,000 likes and is very close to giving out 6,000 likes.
- Picture of Gangrel in your avatar.


----------



## 751161

- Is not happy about Bliss still being Champion.
- Burnt out of WWE.
- Has Punk & Austin in his favourites :Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire

-Anna is back in sig :up

-Wouldn't mind AJ vs Nakamura being the opening match at WrestleMania

-May not have liked Elimination Chamber


----------



## zrc

The emerald is still on fire.

Knows I'm happy with Nia Jax's performance last night. 

Knows I didn't give a shit about the rest of the show.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

Breathes in oxygen
Breathes out Carbon Dioxide
Lives on Earth

Nailed it !


----------



## Mordecay

** Metallica fan

* Hasn't posted here in a while

* Probably misses Jericho and Ambrose in WWE*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Not a fan of SmackDown in its current state
-Quite close to 60K points
-Beautiful sig


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Even better sig

-Is specifically an emerald fire, not just a green one

-14,000 pts is not too far away*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Changed sig
-Appreciates Liv Morgan
-Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## zrc

emerald-fire said:


> -Changed sig
> -Appreciates Liv Morgan
> -Lifetime Premium Member


I knew it would be you :lmao
Likes Megadeth & Liverpool. 
Been here for a year, though I thought you'd been here longer.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

He is a fan of the almighty Nia Jax.
Long time women's wrestling fan.
TEW aficionado.


----------



## 751161

- Reeks :tripsscust But it's awesomeness, so it's okay :aryep
- Almas :mark:
- Would have rather seen Balor or Rollins win the Chamber.


----------



## Mordecay

** Stop using the Blade Runner sig/avi combo

* Back in the Anna Kendrick mood

* Probably JJ is next in his sig/avi rotation :hmm*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Stop using the Blade Runner sig/avi combo
> 
> * Back in the Anna Kendrick mood
> 
> * Probably JJ is next in his sig/avi rotation :hmm*


Lover of all things Peyton. 

A cool dude but uses a hideous green colour. 

Takes part in my woman rankings every time.


----------



## Mordecay

** He is not like most...

* Doesn't think Peyton (or any NXT girls) would be included in an eventual Womens Battle Royal at Mania :mj2

* Hates green, except when is money*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Would be jealous of me if I somehow met Peyton again at Mania :lol
- Appreciating Peyton's new boobies
- I'll hear him marking out all the way in NZ when she wins a title or debuts on the main roster :lmao*


----------



## Chrome

Is mailing :ambrose5 some Senzu beans as we speak
Hopes Reigns kicks Lesnar's ass at Mania
Will be going to Mania again this year


----------



## Mordecay

** JJ fan :hmm

* Secretly uses Microsoft Edge

*







*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post over 24hrs ago
- Is still all over Peyton Royce
- And is currently online


----------



## 751161

- Got a new Signature.
- Posts in this thread a lot, so I run out of things to say :aryep
- Thinks Kofi's handwalk is the best Rumble spot.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Wants Anna Kendrick to have his kids
-Could probably direct WWE TV better than Kevin Dunn can nowadays
-Will never convince me that Altered Carbon is a good show


----------



## zrc

SWITCHBLADE said:


> -Wants Anna Kendrick to have his kids
> -Could probably direct WWE TV better than Kevin Dunn can nowadays
> -Will never convince me that Altered Carbon is a good show


Been here almost 4 years. 

Hates bios. 

Loves New Japan.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Hosts the threads for WF's Favorite Talents, which will be submitted later this spring 
- Would like to see Nia Jax win the Raw Women's title at some point 
- Wasn't that impressed with the women's division during the Ruthless Aggression Era


----------



## emerald-fire

-Would be disappointed if Rollins and Styles are put on different brands again after the next draft/shake-up
-Wants to see The Bar involved in fresh feuds and storylines
-Will be posting a new Rate the Superstar thread soon


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Status: Online
- Username: Uncapitalized
- Signature: Uncentered


----------



## zrc

Plays Pokemon 

Makes the grade apparently

Been here half a decade.


----------



## Obfuscation

- Has to live w/the pain that is Nia Jax's booking

- only needs three letters

- Gangrel fan :monkey


----------



## Magic

hates the colour red

big fan of rap

hates watching movies.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Indian. 

Hardcore Dark Souls fan.

Loves the Oilers.


----------



## Obfuscation

- dumpster diver

- second home is 7/11

- nearly died after watching *Mulholland Dr*. Never forget.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves Lady Gaga.  

Is a interesting poster on here. :benson

One of my good friends on here. :benson1*_


----------



## Zone

- Is an Angel fan
- Likes Buffy the Vampire Slayer
- AJ Lee is your Queen


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A year old
- Lengthy name
- Middling post count


----------



## zrc

Make_The_Grade said:


> - A year old
> - Lengthy name
> - Middling post count


Wheelman for Ellsworth

Seems cool

Now Knows I spent some of my birthday money today buying some new clothes and a meal for a local homeless guy. I then rang up a local hostel to find him emergency accommodation. It felt good.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Name is short
- As well is not capitalized
- Recently posted a pic


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Has a Stephen Universe AND Pokemon picture at the same time as their sig.

Has now been here for 5 years.

Mario and Luigi SUPERSTAR SAGA DANCE*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Enjoys over the top heel Sami :lol
- One of the best posters on here
- Will be backing the Queen to retain on Sunday. :mckinney


----------



## DammitChrist

- Is happy with Becky Lynch being the forum's favorite female talent 
- Would love to see AJ Styles close WM 34 in the main-event with Shinsuke Nakamura :mark:
- Didn't think Jinder Mahal's WWE title reign was all that bad


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Sig isn't centered
- Is always happy
- Gives out likes like candy


----------



## emerald-fire

-Prefers sigs being centered
-Has a funny avatar
-Been here for 5 years


----------



## Dolorian

- Daisy Ridley fan
- Wants to see a proper Styles/Orton feud
- Probably enjoyed the Megadeth references on RAW this week


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*His or her favorite superstar is Seth Rollins. :rollins

Favorite Woman Wrestler in WWE is Sasha Banks. :sasha3

Favorite promotion is WWE. :benson*


----------



## 751161

- Is actually happy about Reigns vs. Lesnar at WrestleMania. :reigns
- Is also worried about Cena joining the Styles/Nakamura match.
- Is looking forward to the Triple Threat between Balor/Miz/Rollins at WrestleMania. :mark:

Edit:

- Ninja'd me. :bean
- Ashley Benson lover.
- Definitely doesn't want Del Rio to come back. But who cares what we think, :vince5 loves him


----------



## Dolorian

@BTheVampireSlayer

- Should know that my favorite superstar is Reigns 
- Should also know that my favorite female superstar is Charlotte 
- Is slaying vampires with Ashley Benson

@The Fourth Wall

- Anna Kendrick just saw them get ninja'd
- Always has a dilemma on Mondays on wether they should stay awake to watch RAW or just going to bed
- Is also hoping that they don't add Cena to the Styles/Nakamura match


----------



## emerald-fire

@The Fourth Wall
-Does not want Del Rio to return either
-Wants AJ vs Nakamura to main event WrestleMania
-Thinks Balor has more chance of winning the IC Title than Rollins

EDIT @Dolorian

-Ninja'd me
-Got ninja'd themselves
-Probably finds this situation amusing


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*

^
Got ninja'd by him. :no:

His favorite wrestler is Randy Orton.

He loves Sonny Leone. 

@Dolorian
Well just got informed that Roman Reigns is his/her favorite wrestler. 

Same goes for Charlotte Flair.

Probably likes a good adventure in life. *_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Cool poster
-Surprised at the amount of ninjas taking place
-Wrestling Forum's No.1 Ashley Benson fan


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Probably can't wait til Orton returns back to Raw.

Wishes that Orton is once again the man.

Crossing fingers that Styles retains the WWE Championship at Fast Lane. *_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Right on all counts except one. I would prefer if Orton stayed on SmackDown provided the show's booking improves.
-Likes playing GTA
-Enjoyed Alexa & Braun vs Naomi & Jimmy Uso


----------



## Chrome

Posts alot in the Random Picture thread
Been here over a year now
Would love an Orton/Styles WWE title match at Mania


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Big time Mario fan on here. :benson

Misses Jason Jordan competing in the ring. :fact

One of the best posters on here. :fact pt 2. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes vampires
- Likes color red
- Still likes AJ Lee*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Likes Music better than Wrestling
Likes Anime better than Wrestling
Will eventually find a third thing to like more than wrestling!*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- That's actually true... there are several things better than wrestling and those are socializing and enjoying time with friends, just to let you know 
- Hates the white ropes
- Wonder if the reason that they blend with Sheamus during his matches.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Uses colored font
-Music lover
-Nice poster


----------



## Obfuscation

- Approves of bludgeoning

- frequents Word Games

- has a username that integrates w/Pokemon games :monkey


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*They are currently from life in the vivid dream.

Favorite singer is Lady Gaga. 

Tons of fun on the CB. :eva2
*_


----------



## zrc

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*They are currently from life in the vivid dream.
> 
> Favorite singer is Lady Gaga.
> 
> Tons of fun on the CB. :eva2
> *_


Named after a show that ended 15 years ago. 

Likes Black Eyed Peas.

Plays Saints Row 2.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a Nia Jax fan. 

Currently playing backstage politics.

Been here for about almost 8 years. *_


----------



## Dolorian

- Agrees that Meltzer doesn't have a clue about current Mania plans
- Closing in on 50k points
- Probably enjoys the Grand Theft Auto Online grind to make money


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Glad to that they agree with me when it comes to Meltzer today.

Roman Reigns fan of many years.

Still rocking a awesome avatar. *_


----------



## emerald-fire

-Shield fan
-Likes basketball
-Disappointed that Undertaker vs Sting never happened


----------



## Zone

- Changed your sig from Daisy to the BLUDGEON SISTERS.
- Has given 666 likes (>)
- Is still tagging with James Ellsworth.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Punk vs Austin is a dream match for them
-Joined in the same month and year as me
-Learning to break kayfabe


----------



## CJ

Becky fan :JLC3
Regular in the Funny pictures thread
Knows Becky & Charlotte should be the first champions if WWE ever introduce a female tag team belt :becky


----------



## zrc

CJ said:


> Becky fan :JLC3
> Regular in the Funny pictures thread
> Knows Becky & Charlotte should be the first champions if WWE ever introduce a female tag team belt :becky


Fan of Santana. 

In love with Becky. 

Wished me happy birthday.


----------



## CJ

Knows I haven't even started his sig request yet :JLC2
WF's biggest Nia & Tamina fan
Gonna stay 29 forever :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia

Marks for Nia and Tamina
Joined the forum one month before me
Has 11,000 posts

Edit: 

Is a mod
Always has a hot avatar
Username reminds me of GTA San Andreas


----------



## 751161

- Makes me feel all nostalgic. 
- Feel like he used to post more than he does now :mj2
- Appreciates the attractiveness of Sonya Deville :sodone


----------



## Nostalgia

Username makes me miss CM Punk 
Fellow Brit
I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the woman in your avatar :draper2



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Feel like he used to post more than he does now :mj2


This is correct. 2012/2013 I was very active here, it's been a gradual decline since. I've been stuck in the 7000 posts region for years now. :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Nostalgic 
- ?
- Has no signature :cmj2*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Asked for a name change but he wasn't allowed it cos it hasn't been 3 months yet
- Might be jealous of me cos I'm meeting Roman again next month
- Is almost to 3k posts*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

1.Dean Ambrose Fan
2.Been here much longer than me.
3.Premium member.


----------



## zrc

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> 1.Dean Ambrose Fan
> 2.Been here much longer than me.
> 3.Premium member.


Been a member for a week. 
Has a stupid name. 
175 posts.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Fan of Gangrel and Nia Jax.

• Enjoys playing WWE 2K games.

• Thinks Styles#Bliss-Nz is a stupid name. (It is.)


----------



## Mordecay

** Joined a couple of months before me

* Closing in to 10k posts

* Used to have a very cute Brie Larson avi*


----------



## CJ

WF's biggest Peyton fan








Still stuck inside the Venus Fly Trap
Can't wait until his girl gets called up to the main roster


----------



## emerald-fire

-Just ate some weetabix
-Has a sexy sig
-Crazy about Leanna Decker


----------



## zrc

emerald-fire said:


> -Just ate some weetabix
> -Has a sexy sig
> -Crazy about Leanna Decker


Emerald Fire again! 
Likes Liverpool
Fan of Charlotte.


----------



## 751161

- Thinks the new RAW intro is shite.
- Got rid of Gangrel. ops Never thought I'd see the day.
- Considers the Brooklyn Brawler the best Brawler.


----------



## Dolorian

- Went Anna and is never going back
- Has been here for almost 6 years
- Recently quoted Mango13 in the SD thread


----------



## Mordecay

** Likes what they are doing with the Roman/Brock feud

* Doesn't watch SD anymore

* Thinks the IC Triple Threat will be one of the best matches on Mania*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

- Chuckie T !

- Is impatiently awaiting an Iconic return or debut

- Hasn't hit up his boy Greg in awhile :no:


----------



## Mordecay

** Can't wait to see our boy doing double duty at Takeover New Orleans

* Hasn't paid a visit to the Peyton thread in a while :mj2

* Sad that Dustin is missing the New Capan Cup due to injury *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is back to posting more regularly
- Their 3rd post on this page
- Was the last one to post last night


----------



## The Phantom

-Is really liking this new Pokemon.
-Frequently does the Mario.
-Always makes the grade.


----------



## Dolorian

- New member
- Loves horror movies
- Is looking forward to the Andre The Giant Documentary


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will add his vote into the Brock Lesnar thread once the Beast decides to show up :armfold
- Probably wouldn't mind rating Sasha Banks next 
- Likely believes that Seth Rollins is underrated on the mic as well


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Only unironic Dolph Ziggler fan on this forum
-Hopes Styles/Nakamura II main events Mania
-Way too positive


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Username is in all caps
- Started a new page
- Recently turned 4


----------



## Punkamaniac

- Still is failing to make the grade. :lol

- Has been here over five years and still hasn't broken the 1k post mark. :hmm

- Is currently a wheel man for James Ellsworth. :beckylol


----------



## 751161

- Didn't get the job he interviewed for :sadbecky I'm sure you were easily the best candidate, fuck 'em. Trying to hold you back like WWE does Becky :beckylol 
- Becky lover, and all-around great fella.
- Needs to post more.


----------



## Mordecay

** Still wonders why he stays up to watch WWE :hmm

* I bet he is celebrating that it starts 1 hour earlier now :yay

* WF's Biggest Anna Kendrick fan*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*The number one Peyton Royce fan on this site. :benson

Has a similar taste in talent like me. :benson1

Still sporting team green. :becky *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Lengthy username
- Trumps me as a poster
- Supporting team red


----------



## Obfuscation

- word games aficionado

- still making that grade

- really is liking that new Pokemon (which subsequently sounds like that whole Yale thing)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves feet
- Should checkout Pinterest to many delicious feet images
- Anti-religious?*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Fan of The Shield
-Has great music taste
-Loves art and other stuff which involves creativity


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

-Likely wants Styles/Orton to main event Mania over Lesnar/Reigns
-Decent taste in wrestlers
-Would rather have The Bludgeon Sisters than Brothers


----------



## Dolorian

- Is very tranquilo
- Would enjoy Jericho vs Naito
- Has been here for over a year


----------



## zrc

Dolorian said:


> - Is very tranquilo
> - Would enjoy Jericho vs Naito
> - Has been here for over a year


12333 posts.
Been here years.
Insert something here.


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants to see Nia squash the plastic little princess at Mania

* Getting ready for the next ranking thread

* About to reach 12k points*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Wants to see Nia squash the plastic little princess at Mania
> 
> * Getting ready for the next ranking thread
> 
> * About to reach 12k points*


Likes shit Nickelback.
Wants Peyton Royce in the creative have nothing for you Mania battle royal. 
Knows the next rankings will be back after the Superstar Shakeup.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows that Nickelback sucks
- Zombies Really Cool?
- Joined Nov 2011*


----------



## Mordecay

** Also hates Nickelback :mj2

* Liked Psycho Syd

* Hates vainilla midgets*


----------



## Dolorian

- Probably liked a lot the Iconic Or Not show
- Is looking forward to see Peyton in the Women's Battle Royal at Mania
- Even tho he is certain she won't win but hopes she has a good showing


----------



## 751161

- Changed their avatar recently.
- I just repped them a bit of Roman Reigns. :reigns
- Probably looking forward to WrestleMania a lot this year.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*His favorite wrestler is CM Punk. unk

Favorite promotion is the WWE. :benson

Is from one of my favorite places in the world. :benson1
*_


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Really loves that red italic font
- Always makes well thought out posts (Y)
- Fellow AJ Lee fan







*


----------



## Mordecay

** Misses AJ Lee (me too) :mj2

* Not as much as she misses :ambrose

* Counting the days for Mania*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_One of my favorite Peyton Royce fans on here. 

Has one sexy woman on his signature. 

Still sporting team Green. :becky_


----------



## zrc

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _One of my favorite Peyton Royce fans on here.
> 
> Has one sexy woman on his signature.
> 
> Still sporting team Green. :becky_


Is a fellow fan of the B.O.D.
Got CJ to make him a banner.
Cool dude.


----------



## 751161

- Probably the only person I've seen on this site with a Nia Jax avatar. :lol
- I've done this for him so many times. :aryep
- Prefers LOTR over Star Wars.


----------



## zrc

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably the only person I've seen on this site with a Nia Jax avatar. [emoji38]
> - I've done this for him so many times. :aryep
> - Prefers LOTR over Star Wars.


Now knows I chose Nia Jax because I knew nobody else would have one lol. 
The all important 4th wall.
Also done this for you so many times, I've lost count.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Knows how to play politics 
- Quote others
- Has Nia Jax posters all over his bedroom*


----------



## Zone

- Is getting close to 3,000 posts.
- Anime fan.
- _Music is still greater than Wrestling_.


----------



## Mordecay

** Fellow non premium member

* Fan of old japanese wrestling

* Over a year in the forum*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Approves of Peytons new..."additions".

Celebrating Rusev Day.

Is a HOF Inductee.*


----------



## Dolorian

- The Miz is the only reason why he watches WWE
- Is not happy with the way they book The Miz
- Should know that The Miz won at tonight's live show


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
^
Ninjad by them. :no:

One half of the Reigns Empire. :reigns

Has been here almost 3 full years. :fact
@Eva MaRIHyse ; 
The number one Rihanna fan on this site. :fact

Has a amazing signature of gifs. :benson

Has been here for almost 4 years. :benson1*_


----------



## DammitChrist

- Enjoyed watching a Baron Corbin match recently since he's his #1 fan 
- Would like to see Ronda Rousey wrestle at WM 34 
- Wouldn't mind seeing Seth Rollins move over to Smackdown so he could win back the WWE title


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Knows that Charisma Carpenter is still a total fox.










Gladly accepts Ana Cheri rep.

*



Ninja'd.



*Enjoyed seeing Ziggler used fairly well recently.










Another HOF Inductee.*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Huge fan of Nikki Bella
-Knows Baron Corbin is a great talent
-Got more than 50,000 points


----------



## Mordecay

*EVA MARIHYSE

* Knows that Maryse will a Total Milf when she gives birth to her daughter

* Wants an Iconic/Bellas feud

* One of the few Shayna Baszler fans here

EMERALD FIRE

* Ninja'd me

* Happy that Orton is US champion

* Wishes that Becky had something better to do at Mania*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Hoping Peyton finally gets called up to the main roster after WrestleMania
-Still rocking the green font
-Probably excited the most for the IC Title match at WrestleMania


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
^^
Ninjaed me too. :no: :no:

One of the biggest AJ Styles fan here. :fact

A great poster. :benson
@Mordecay ;
One of the biggest Peyton Royce fans on here. :fact

Loves Okada's wrestling style. :fact

Favorite tag team is The Young Bucks. :fact*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Would mark out for the Bludgeon Sisters.

Rates Becky very highly and knows she should be used a lot better.

Has posted some fantastic Gal Gadot photos lately.



Continued the Ninja Attacks.

Wants Daniel Bryan to leave the WWE.

Knows Rusev deserves so much better.*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Got Ninja'd to kingdom come
- Rocking that hot pink color
- Love Maryse *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
^^
Ninjaed me too! :no: :no: :no:

Has some good taste in music. 

Has some amazing taste in anime. 

@Eva MaRIHyse ;
One half of The Flawless University. :nikki

Loves the Sexy of the Sexy, Maryse. :lenny 

Also part of the Decker army. :benson *_


----------



## zrc

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*
> ^^
> Ninjaed me too! :no: :no: :no:
> 
> Has some good taste in music.
> 
> Has some amazing taste in anime.
> 
> @Eva MaRIHyse ;
> One half of The Flawless University. :nikki
> 
> Loves the Sexy of the Sexy, Maryse. :lenny
> 
> Also part of the Decker army. :benson *_


Ninja's, Ninja's everywhere.
For someone who took it to Glory, Adam and Angelus you'd think you wouldn't get sucker punched by Ninjas.
These ninjas ain't green.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Has been on WF for over six years now.

Isn't excited by the rumoured Superstar Shakeup choices.

Not a fan of the Warrior Award.*


----------



## zrc

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Has been on WF for over six years now.
> 
> Isn't excited by the rumoured Superstar Shakeup choices.
> 
> Not a fan of the Warrior Award.*


Now knows I've actually lurked the forum since 2008. 

Likes Rihanna. 

Named after 2 women I have no time for.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- QUOTE ME!!!
- Favorite promotion: WWE
- And that's it... not many infos he's providing... HE IS A NINJA!!!*


----------



## zrc

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- QUOTE ME!!!
> - Favorite promotion: WWE
> - And that's it... not many infos he's providing... HE IS A NINJA!!!*


Old as fuck (on the forum). 
Likes Iron Maiden. 
Had 8 usernames.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post about 24hrs ago
- Quotes whoever's above them
- May post after me


----------



## 751161

- Was wrong about the person posting after them :Cocky
- Needs to make more posts so he stops being a Wheelman for Ellsworth.
- Pretty much solely posts in this thread. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

-Great poster
-From the UK
-Regular poster in the Celebs section


----------



## 751161

- Also a regular in the Celebs section.
- I really love your signature :becky2
-


----------



## Dolorian

- Would be up for Anna Kendrick getting a title shot on SD
- Enjoyed Rollins on commentary last night
- Is closing in on 11k posts


----------



## zrc

Dolorian said:


> - Would be up for Anna Kendrick getting a title shot on SD
> - Enjoyed Rollins on commentary last night
> - Is closing in on 11k posts


Cool dude
Nothing on his profile 
Posted before me.


----------



## Mordecay

** Getting lazy in his posts here

* Becoming a regular

* Still quoting people*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Just crossed 60,000 points
-Probably happy Daniel Bryan is cleared
-Has one of the best sigs on the forum


----------



## 751161

- Also happy Bryan is cleared, or isn't human. Pick one. :aryep
- Was probably happy to see Becky get a Submission win on SD last night.
- Thinks AJ, Bryan, Orton and Zayn are the top tier of WWE.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Breaking the fourth wall... any-day... everyday
- Roman Fans
- Just a note... its' quite laughable that Bryan and Zayn are the "top tier" in the WWE when there are better guys on the roster today. *


----------



## zrc

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- Breaking the fourth wall... any-day... everyday
> - Roman Fans
> - Just a note... its' quite laughable that Bryan and Zayn are the "top tier" in the WWE when there are better guys on the roster today. *


You ask he answers. 
Still old as fuck. 
Finds it laughable the top tier of wwe is two hobbits.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Always seems to be the last poster when I pop in here :lol
- Should know that The Fourth Wall isn't that much of a Roman fan
- I would post a gif but I don't know any metal bands or anime to post haha

EDIT: I got ninja'ed but I don't really give a shit so I'm not changing it, that was for MusicReignsWrestling :lol*


----------



## zrc

Ambrose Girl said:


> *- Always seems to be the last poster when I pop in here
> - Should know that The Fourth Wall isn't that much of a Roman fan
> - I would post a gif but I don't know any metal bands or anime to post haha*


Clearly got Ninja'd by me. 
I don't give a fuck if 4 walls is a fan of Roman. 
I don't care for your shit Dean GIFs in Here.


----------



## Mox Girl

*- What Dean gifs? I haven't even posted any :lmao
- You are being unneccesarily hostile for no reason?
- And also you do not speak for everybody in this thread, so don't act like you do*


----------



## zrc

I don't wanna speak for everybody. Nor act like I do. 

I take as much notice to your posts as you do to mine, zero. But I know all you do is post about Dean. 

Apparently I'm hostile. Maybe I am.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Presumably is looking forward to seeing Nia Jax as Raw Womens Champion.

Might appreciate a Nikki gif more than a Ambrose one?









Not excited about Daniel Bryans return being featured on Total Bellas.*


----------



## Dolorian

- Is not happy with the way The Miz has been handled during the build to Mania
- Is always looking forward to any new music from Rihanna
- Seems to use the pink font exclusively on this thread


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Wants to see Brock and Reigns work stiff with each other.










Is whored out on rep.*


----------



## 751161

- Hates anything involving The Shield. Or any of the guys from it.
- Is happy for Maryse & Miz having a baby soon.
- Doesn't care for the IC Title Match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Dolorian

- Is looking forward to Rollins and Balor having a match next week.
- Found it funny to watch Reigns elbow the hell out of the "Marshalls" in slow-motion.
- Thinks this year's Mania card has something for just about everyone.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Hopeful we'll get Miz v Bryan sometime soon.

Doesn't want Carmella anywhere near Charlotte v Asuka.

Has enough points to...do something with(?).*


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Likes sexy gifs(who doesn't though).
Has a lot of posts in here.
Will bow down to the Empress known as Asuka eventually.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Might be happy to know I've warmed up to Asuka. She's fantastic.










Might be a Chimp?[/b][/color]


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Might be happy to know I've warmed up to Asuka. She's fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a Chimp?[/b][/color]


What made you so down on her in the first place though?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Laughable Chimp said:


> What made you so down on her in the first place though?


I just felt like her streak was a detriment to the women in NXT. The division was at a high when she came in, and felt much less special when she left after having beat everyone and never putting anyone over. 

Its not an issue on the Main Roster though with garbage like Alexa Bliss getting pushed so hard. Asuka's streak isn't negatively affecting everyone else so I can just enjoy what she does.

Teaming with Miz in the MMC probably helped too.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Laughable Chimp:

*- Posted only one thing
- Doesn't seem to get why someone likes Nikki 
- He's a laughing chimp, as well*

Eva MaRIHyse:

*- Ninja'd me :cmj2:
- Loves Nikki and her accomplishment
- He's super fearless*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Would like to see Psycho Sid team up with Braun Strowman as his mystery partner 
- Would like to see Batista return to face Daniel Bryan 
- Doesn't watch Smackdown on Tuesday nights :bryan


----------



## Mordecay

** Can't wait to see the potential DB dream matches

* Wishing that AJ makes it to Mania

* Probably misses Neville :mj2*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Can't wait to see the potential DB dream matches
> 
> * Wishing that AJ makes it to Mania
> 
> * Probably misses Neville :mj2*


Green Font.
Hoping Peyton is in the women's battle royal. 
Wants Iconic to be the first wwe women's tag champs.


----------



## Vox Machina

Changed his avatar.

Patiently waiting for WWE 2k19.

Hates Sasha Banks, I think. :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation

- toned legs

- cookie dough fiend

- is actually up atm :monkey


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Demonic
- Has a higher power
- Joined one month before me*


----------



## Chrome

Not thrilled :bryan is back
Likes the dark blue font
Prefers music over wrestling right now


----------



## Zone

- Early Super Mod MVP for 2018.
- Banned JBL_Wrecked_God for good.
- Became a mod in 2015 and a super mod in 2017.


----------



## zrc

20LigerZero17 said:


> - Early Super Mod MVP for 2018.
> - Banned JBL_Wrecked_God for good.
> - Became a mod in 2015 and a super mod in 2017.


Fan of Punk. 
Lives in the desert. 
Still no idea why you're username is what it is.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Have no idea what your username is
-Or your picture
-Always does shitty in the Forum Championship games


----------



## zrc

SWITCHBLADE said:


> -Have no idea what your username is
> -Or your picture
> -Always does shitty in the Forum Championship games


Picture is the lesbian lover of Negasonic in Deadpool 2. 

Name is the initials of my favourite Farscape characters. 

Won every match I've been in since November (Drew at Fast Lane) in the Forum Championship games.


----------



## 751161

- Changed their avatar. :yay But still no signature. :sadbecky
- Pop Outs are his crack cocaine.
- Has cheated on Nia Jax ops


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Is always in a good mood
- Made me out to be a liar
- Has all the smilies memorized


----------



## zrc

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Is always in a good mood
> - Made me out to be a liar
> - Has all the smilies memorized


668 posts 
Been on here for 5 years 
Plays Pokémon.


----------



## Vox Machina

• Username stands for something I don't know.

• Username is possibly pronounced ZIRK.

• Plays Gangrel's theme Blood when he walks into rooms.


----------



## Mordecay

** Currently online

* Talks with Obfuscation a lot

* Removed sig*


----------



## 751161

- Is probably not enjoying the Women's Division of NXT right now.
- Should get premium so we can see Peyton's boobies in GIF form. 
- His favourite powerhouse wrestler is Kane.


----------



## CJ

From the home of the Yorkshire pudding :becky2
Doesn't like guests who overstay their welcome :goaway
Hates unskippable cutscenes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Is a Riverdale viewer as well. :benson

Got me into Pitch Perfect. :benson1

The biggest Anna Kendrick fan here. :fact*_


----------



## zrc

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Is a Riverdale viewer as well. :benson
> 
> Got me into Pitch Perfect. :benson1
> 
> The biggest Anna Kendrick fan here. :fact*_


One of my homies. 

Needs to tell me what Riverdale is. 

Got into Pitch Perfect.


----------



## emerald-fire

@BTheVampireSlayer

-Lives in Ravenswood
-Has a cool username
-One of the best posters in WF

EDIT @zrc

-Is a ninja
-Will be rooting for Nia Jax to win the title at WrestleMania
-Recently changed avatar


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ninja'd
- Finally has a sig
- Unless they're not who I'm thinking of


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Recently changes his signature. :fact

Is into Pokemon. :cudi

Still has that epic avatar. :tucky*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Been butt-wooden-staked by a Slayer at some point in life
- Loves Flair
- Sorry, this isn't much about you but I just mentioned SLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEERRRRR!!! 





*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- YOU AGAIN!!! 
- One of my first buddies on WF
- Loves his anime, did he ever watch Pokemon?*


----------



## Mordecay

** Goes to New Orleans in less than 2 weeks

* Probably wants to show her support to fellow kiwi Dakota if she sees her there

* One of the few people who wants to see Reigns winning at Mania*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Goes to New Orleans in less than 2 weeks
> 
> * Probably wants to show her support to fellow kiwi Dakota if she sees her there
> 
> * One of the few people who wants to see Reigns winning at Mania*


A homie that posts a lot in here.
Posts even more on Peyton topics.
Thinks they'll split up iconic.


----------



## Chrome

Posts a lot in the WWE 2k18 thread
Is playing backstage politics
Closing in on 12000 posts


----------



## Obfuscation

- keeps a keen eye out for the only specific thing Total Divas is good for

- fusing two infamous moments of WM 30 together

- will only put up w/the upcoming Women's Battle Royal if it is no shoes mandatory


----------



## zrc

Obfuscation said:


> - keeps a keen eye out for the only specific thing Total Divas is good for
> 
> - fusing two infamous moments of WM 30 together
> 
> - will only put up w/the upcoming Women's Battle Royal if it is no shoes mandatory


41622 posts
Been here 12 years 
Fan of Lady Gaga.


----------



## CJ

Joined the same year as me :JLC3
WF's biggest only Tamina fan :beckylol
Honorary member of the Dudley Boyz


----------



## Obfuscation

- Lets love in

- A bad seed

- Potentially, totally understands the esoteric nature of these traits listed.


----------



## 751161

- Move buff.
- Reviews films like I wish I could. But I'm not good at putting my enjoyment/distaste in to text and using fancy words. :sadbecky
- Still watches TNA, I mean, uh, Global Force Wrestling, no wait, Impact Wrestling. :Bayley


----------



## Mordecay

** Wants to see Peyton boobies in gif form

*









* Also, it is very likely that he wants to do this







*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Wants to see Peyton boobies in gif form
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Also, it is very likely that he wants to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Will be voting in the Women's rankings next month. 

* Will be happy when Peyton stays in the Top 10. 

* Will hate Peyton never winning a match on the main roster.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Quotes people
- Will quote me if he's gonna be in the next post
- Changed his Nia Jax avatar... guess, he doesn't like her anymore*


----------



## 751161

- Most likely can't wait for Brock/Reigns at WrestleMania








- Anime defeats Wrestling, also, apparently. :sadbecky
- One of his biggest pet peeves is all of the WWII FPS Games.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Would like Dean Ambrose to return the most out of all of those injured so he can turn heel :ambrose5
- Would also like The Miz to be traded back to Smackdown 
- Enjoyed watching AJ Styles's Lone Wolf run on TNA in 2013 :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Has an avatar of AJ Styles shaking Seth Rollins hand, which probably means he wants to see that match, for.....some reason.

Has a workrate heavy favourite wrestlers list. 

Likes The Bar, which is presumably where he'll be going after Braun Strowman defeats them by himself at WrestleMania, since his partner will be a jobber who does nothing but stand on the apron.


----------



## 751161

- Jeff Hardy is his most hated Wrestler of all time, and he hated his Title reigns.
- Really digs Asuka, and hopes that Carmella doesn't ruin a fantastic Charlotte/Asuka match at WrestleMania.
- Values Mic work a lot in a Wrestler, but Asuka is so good he made an exception.


----------



## Mordecay

** Hopefully liked the gifs :grin2:

* Loves the continuity in the Gargano/Ciampa storyline

* Wants to see them beat the crap out if each other at the next Takeover*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Doesn't seem to understand how deadly a Venus fly trap can be. :hmm:

• Likes that top notch black dress.

• Should change his username to Mordecai.


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know that Venus Fly Traps are only deadly for little bugs

* Should know that the dress isn't black, it's more like a dark purple

* Knows that Brie Larsson would look amazing in that dress*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*One of my good friends on here. :benson

Understands the fine life of a Lunatic. :tucky

Has one sexy woman on his signature.  *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes vampires
- Likes vampire slayers more
- Converted to a Peyton fan... guess, he's not the only ONE in this thread.*


----------



## zrc

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- Likes vampires
> - Likes vampire slayers more
> - Converted to a Peyton fan... guess, he's not the only ONE in this thread.*


Resident Evil 2 is one of his favourite games. 

Probably liked Shield reforming. 

Reads comics.


----------



## Mordecay

** Still loves big chicks

* Cheating on Nia though :hmm

* Thinks Peyton will remain in the next top 10 :yay*


----------



## 751161

- I enjoyed the Peyton gifs. :yay








- Is looking forward to seeing Deano back the most.








- Is enjoying the Gargano/Ciampa storyline.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

-I enjoy his Peyton gifs
-I enjoy his Anna gifs
-I wonder if he'll enjoy the Bex GIFs?



Spoiler: BEX



*
https://thumbs.gfycat.com/WellgroomedJealousDeermouse-mobile.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/SpicyMeanCow.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/CourageousInsistentIndianringneckparakeet.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/PolishedBothGalapagosdove.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdolescentDependentAcouchi.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/DimwittedBoldAmericanpainthorse.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/PotableUniformKodiakbear.mp4
https://giant.gfycat.com/FortunateFluffyAmericangoldfinch.mp4*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*CLEARLY MUST LIKE DRAGONBALL

Frequently visiting the Women of Wrestling section.

Didn't get the full 5-star rating as a user, because he wasn't making his posts in the Tokyo Dome*


----------



## Vox Machina

• Likes Pit from Kid Icarus.

• Hates white ropes.

• Has a clash of colors.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Heartless
- Intense
- Loves cats?*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

-Spends half their time in this thread
-Unsure of their music tastes
-Probably a dog lover


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Practically runs the NJPW section
Agrees that Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks is the greatest tag match in the history of wrestling
An actual cool person IRL


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves NJPW tag teams
- NJPW fan
- Evil Ibushi fan*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

-Loves music more than they can bare
-AMAZING SIG/AVY
I originally thought your name had something to do with Roman Reigns :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loves Tetsuya Naito
-NJPW fan
-Premium Member


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Charlotte and Becky Lynch have a game like the original Super Mario games.
- That would sell like hot cookies.
- Must be happy to see AJ defending his title against Shinsuke at Wrestlemania *


----------



## Wolfgang

Likes anime.
Prefers music over wrestling.
Posts in blue.


----------



## zrc

Wolfgang said:


> Likes anime.
> Prefers music over wrestling.
> Posts in blue.


Member since today. 
Has a dozen posts. 
Fan of Edge and Lita.


----------



## 751161

- Has once again changed their avatar. Still no sig. :sadbecky
- Wants to see Bludgeon Brothers win at WrestleMania.
- Wants to see RUSEV DAY at WrestleMania :rusevcrush


----------



## Mordecay

** Regrets staying up for this week's RAW

* Maybe that's why he missed SD this week

* Spoiler alert: He didn't missed much*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

- Patiently awaiting the return of the Iconic Duo on TV.
- Likely hyped that :rusevyes rightfully made it on the Mania card
- Wasn't a massive fan of this week's SDL


----------



## emerald-fire

-Must have enjoyed the Styles vs Nakamura segment on SmackDown yesterday
-Happy that Rusev has made it to a proper WrestleMania match and is not stuck in the battle royal
-Also happy that Becky completely dominated the Riott Squad


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I keep confusing them with zrc
- Their username has a "-" in it
- Is now usually the last one


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*-Never seen them before
-Is a fan of SU and Pokemon I'd venture, to guess
-Is closing in on 700 posts*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Ultra Instinct
- May have enjoyed DBS' ending
- Joined the same year as I


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Wants The Smackdown Tag Title Match to be on the main card. (As do I!)

Is still a Wheelman for James Ellsworth. :hmmm

Is apparently very shy, but brave enough to name things about people in a thread. (Y)*


----------



## 751161

- Likes to talk about the Ring Ropes a lot. I wish that was the only thing I had an issue with WWE about too, I'd be much happier. :aryep
- Also likes to talk about Bliss' holes.
- Wooo!


----------



## Zone

- Joined in 2012

- Welcomed me to the Premium life.

- Is a CM Punk fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He could ZOOOOM
- Joined last year
- Another member credits CJ*


----------



## 751161

- Loves this thread.
- Is one of those cool kids that colours their font on here. :reigns
- Loves Reigns, but loves Music and Anime even more.


----------



## Mordecay

** He's tired

* Thinks Takeover>Mania

* Also loves this thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Still rocking the green text
- Happy about AJ-Nakamura match
- Does he take Omega-3 as well?*


----------



## Dolorian

- Will probably enjoy the new Dimmu Borgir album coming out soon
- Has been on the forums for over a decade
- Closing in on 3k posts


----------



## 751161

- Needs a signature. :cudi
- Would like to see AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins. :mark:
- Will probably :mark: out when :reigns wins the Universal Title.


----------



## CJ

From the 2nd best part of the UK :beckylol
Never uses his oven :beckylol
Would be proud of the way I treated an unwelcome guest the other night :goaway


----------



## zrc

CJ said:


> From the 2nd best part of the UK :beckylol
> Never uses his oven :beckylol
> Would be proud of the way I treated an unwelcome guest the other night :goaway


Sends me woman rep, I found none of them attractive so far. 

Will be voting for Becky next month.

Still hasn't made me a damn SIG :lmao


----------



## CJ

Knows I take my time with sig requests 
Fellow Brit :JLC3
Will be getting Nia/Tamina/Tara rep from now on


----------



## zrc

CJ said:


> Knows I take my time with sig requests
> Fellow Brit :JLC3
> Will be getting Nia/Tamina/Tara rep from now on


Now knows I know he takes time with SIG requests. 

Yep British Brigade!

Yes that rep is fine :lmao though I never call Victoria by her slave name!


----------



## CJ

Made an igloo with his mates
2nd biggest Winter Katie Lea Burchill fan I know :hmm
Lives near Peaky Blinders country


----------



## 751161

- Should know that I live in the best part of the UK. I mean I live in it, that automatically makes it the best. :side:
- Needs to start sending @zrc some shirtless guy gifs instead. :Cocky
- Also likes to use smilies after every thing he's named. :aryep


----------



## CJ

Probably sounds like someone off Emmerdale 
Looking for some shows to watch on Netflix :hmm:
Approves of Becky's latest attire


----------



## zrc

CJ said:


> Probably sounds like someone off Emmerdale
> Looking for some shows to watch on Netflix :hmm:
> Approves of Becky's latest attire


Yeah he sounds like Lisa Dingle :lmao 

Now knows I've never used Netflix, or Amazon Prime for that matter.

Loves Becky no matter what she isn't wearing.


----------



## CJ

Knows I might have to disown Becky if she ever wears a Glentoran shirt :beckylol
Counting down the days until he makes his next "WF's favourite female" thread :mark
Regular in the food thread :JLC3


----------



## The Phantom

- Moderator
- Interested in holding grudges 
- Possibly a Nick Cave fan


----------



## Mordecay

** First time I see him posting here

* First I see him posting. Period.

* Apparently loves The Phantom of the Opera*


----------



## CJ

Dominates the Peyton thread
Has a giant pic of Peyton's boobs on his visitor wall :nikki
Probably wants the Bludgeon Brothers to win the tag titles :harper



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Possibly a Nick Cave fan


:nah2


----------



## Mordecay

** Thinks Leanna's boobs >>>> Peyton's

* He probably isn't wrong, naturals are the best >

* Would dominate a Leanna thread if there was one*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
^^
Ninja'd me. :no:

Number one supporter of Peyton Royce. :facts

Probably loves what she did to her body. :cudi


@CJ ; 
This sites number one Leanna Decker fan. :benson

Sill on the winning team of the color orange. :benson1

One half of the Lass Kickers. :becky *_


----------



## CJ

Part of TeamBenson :benson1
Knows Faith >>> Buffy








Big Riverdale fan


----------



## 751161

- Probably bored of me doing this for him. Although he loves me, so we're all good. :aryep
- Might not be aware I'm also a big Riverdale fan, and have a man crush on Archie.








- Will no doubt give me some more hot Easter rep, on top of what he already has.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Really wants Seth Rollins to win the Intercontinental title 8 days from now :rollins
- Would also like to see a match between both these men bryan vs :ziggler2)
- Would love to see Johnny Gargano win his match next week on NXT Takeover: New Orleans :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire

-Looking forward to the IC Title match the most at WM
-Probably wants to see AJ Styles retain the WWE Championship vs Nakamura
-Wishing that AJ and Rollins end up on the same brand after the next shake-up/draft


----------



## Zone

- Is still a huge fan of Randy Orton and AJ Styles.

- Thinks that HBK/Undertaker at Wrestlemania 25 is the best Wrestlemania match ever.

- Has over 17,000 rep points.

I keep getting ninja'd!!


----------



## emerald-fire

-Recently changed username
-Also got premium membership 
-Favorite sportsman is Kobe Bryant


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Teaming with James Ellsworth 
- Active
- Doesn't have much info about him*


----------



## Zone

- Needs 61 more posts to get to 3,000.

- Likes anime and music over wrestling.

- Has been a member of this forum since May of 2006.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- If he presses and holds CTRL and dragged the middle mouse wheel upwards, his nickname will mean something.
- The would be very benefit if he's spying with binocular onto a naked woman's body inside her window
- His nickname is very deep for many ways. *


----------



## zrc

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- If he presses and holds CTRL and dragged the middle mouse wheel upwards, his nickname will mean something.
> - The would be very benefit if he's spying with binocular onto a naked woman's body inside her window
> - His nickname is very deep for many ways. *


Posts a lot in here now.

Joined the forum the year I got my own apartment.

From the 0.75 gate of hell.


----------



## Mordecay

** Doesn't share much information about himself in his profie

* He is from the UK apparently

* Doesn't like when people call Victoria for her "slave name"*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Seems to be excited for Nakamura and AJ match at Wrestlemania 
- NXT Lover
- NJPW Lover
- Or any promotion that starts with an N
- Neo Cortex, perhaps?*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Made their post days ago
- Named 5 things
- Is now into GR2 over Metal Music


----------



## zrc

Make_The_Grade said:


> - Made their post days ago
> - Named 5 things
> - Is now into GR2 over Metal Music


Is shy.

Been here 5 years.

Dont think I've seen you post anywhere else.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Quoted me
- Went on my profile
- Hasn't seen my other posts


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He's trying to "Catch 'em All"
- Thinks I like video games more than metal... you could say Games are better than wrestling.
- Admit it... cartoons are better than wrestling to you, at this moment.*


----------



## Mordecay

** Wrestling is taking a backseat on his life

* Probably will watch Mania though

* May have watched Dragon Ball Super finale a couple of weeks ago*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Slightly NSFW sig
- Dropping their own pipebomb
- Is ever loyal to his Aussie goddess


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Steven U and Nintendo fan, I suppose
Joined in 2013
Seems like a nice dude*


----------



## Obfuscation

- lives in stitches

- supposedly civilized

- approves of lariats; not axe bombers


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Is very right on my love of lariats
Reminded me to change my location
Has an awesome sig/avy combo*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Brought the thread back
- Stepping on Mordecay's territory
- Also has an awesome avy/sig combo


----------



## Zone

- Is seriously looking forward to heel Nakamura.
- Likes to put ketchup or honey BBQ sauce on their hot dog.
- Has received 578 likes so far.


----------



## Mordecay

** Stuck in the speedforce

* Will keep watching The Flash series despite its drop on quality the last 2 seasons

* Probably happy that the show returned this week*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Happy that Peyton Royce made her debut on Smackdown 
- Was amused that Becky Lynch eliminated Bianca Belair in the women's battle royal :lol
- Also enjoys watching Seth Rollins and Neville wrestle :mark:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-Has the coolest avatar.

-Seems pretty chill.

-Gives me the most comment likes.
:Vince


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Edgehead
- From New Zealand
- I know another awesome person from New Zealand here*


----------



## zrc

MusicReignsWrestling said:


> *- Edgehead
> - From New Zealand
> - I know another awesome person from New Zealand here*


Black Sabbath 
Iron Maiden 
Posted before me.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Quickest
- Posting
- Ever*


----------



## Obfuscation

- Likes wrestling, but has this anti gimmick I'm at a loss w/ :hmmm

- Blind Guardian, though.

- Fan of the (literal) snake juice.


----------



## zrc

Obfuscation said:


> - Likes wrestling, but has this anti gimmick I'm at a loss w/ :hmmm
> 
> - Blind Guardian, though.
> 
> - Fan of the (literal) snake juice.


Fucking legend. 
Nothing else needs saying. 
See above.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loved that Nia won the title at Wrestlemania 
- Joined November 2011 
- QUOTE ME, BABY!!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia

- Member of this forum for almost 12 years
- Prefers music to wrestling
- Nearly has 3000 posts


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- ?
- !
- !?*


----------



## Mordecay

** In a Gravity Rush mood

* Had a lazy response to the previous poster

* Sometimes names 4 things about the above poster*


----------



## Vox Machina

Positively giddy over the debut of the IIconics.

Should know that's a stupid name, unfortunately.

Has green all over.


----------



## Magic

hates moths
and politics
and wont come back to mafia :armfold


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Magical
- Fan of Magic Johnson?
- Likes the Lakers *


----------



## Vox Machina

• At a location where it's not a complete gate of Hell. :hmm:

• Huge fan of Gravity Rush.

• Loves The Undertaker.


----------



## CJ

Recently asked me for a sig :JLC2
Loves The Last Jedi
Knows Norn Iron has a better football team than Laos :benson


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loved Becky's WM attire

-Has a sexy avatar

-Loves redheads


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is a fan of Becky & Charlotte.

Has 19k points.

Loves this thread :woo


----------



## Mordecay

** First time I've seen him/her here

* Yankees fan

* Loves baseball*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Will be getting some Peyton ass pics from SD when I'm less tired :lol
- Might have screamed when she debuted :lmao
- Also might be jealous that I was in attendance for said debut *


----------



## Dolorian

- Waiting for Ambrose's return
- Is probably still exhausted from all the traveling, cheering, screaming she did at Mania
- Is super happy that now all Shield guys are Grand Slam Champs


----------



## DammitChrist

- Was satisfied with Ronda Rousey's performance at WM 34 
- Also believes that Charlotte Flair was worthy of ending Asuka's streak 
- Would like Brock Lesnar's Universal title reign to end soon


----------



## Dolorian

- Is hoping that Styles and Rollins end up on the same brand so that we can finally get that match
- Is also happy for The Queen's victory at Mania 
- Is still celebrating Grand Slam Rollins' victory at Mania


----------



## Vox Machina

• Loves NieR: Automata.

• Probably peeved that Roman lost at Wrestlemania.

• Still has sigs turned off.


----------



## Rugrat

Tier 3 Mafia player :brodgers

Made some delicious chilli dogs

Is a Vegas gal


----------



## Mordecay

** Loves Rugby

* And Santana Garrett

*







*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Loves him some Peyton Royce. :benson

Still sporting team Green. :benson1

Proud member of the Iconic Duo. :benson*_


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*- Is a big fan of female wrestling

- Is located in Ravenswood

- Their 7 year anniversary on WF is coming up*


----------



## geraldinhio

-華名 mark 

-Have never seen them post not in red

-Talented at animation and art


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Likes Villains
- Who doesn't?
- Another into the Japanese fever*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fellow metal music obsesser \m/

Loves Gravity Rush.

Hopes there will be a third game in the series.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Their second post on this page
- Their second post in this thread
- Currently in a different thread


----------



## Dolorian

- Has beaten Bowser more times than they have posted on this forum
- Has been on the forum for over 5 years
- Actually knew before today that they would make post #26668 of this thread


----------



## Nostalgia

- 13,000+ posts
- Joined October 2015
- ''whored out on rep''


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Pushing 8,000 posts
- Has no signature
- Or is just posting on mobile


----------



## Mordecay

** Posting less

* Still fan of Steven Universe

* Not sure if still likes the New Day*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- She's too smoking that snow doesn't even affect her.
- He'd love to have his under the snow under her legs
- OKADA fan *


----------



## Obfuscation

- Prefers his gravity rushes in sequel form

- Has an occasional pagan preference

- Believes women of a certain caliber can withstand the freezing sensation of ice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has been here for a decade and two years. 

Is a Luke Harper fan. 

Has a great personality. *_


----------



## zrc

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Has been here for a decade and two years.
> 
> Is a Luke Harper fan.
> 
> Has a great personality. *_


Friend!
Probably liked Glorificus 
Been here I dunno how long. And it doesn't matter cause he's good.


----------



## Carter84

Been here on wwf since 2011

Very Funny

Has the curvy Nia Jax as his signature


----------



## Jokerface17

-posted a picture of his “girlfriends” booty

-supports LGBT rights 

- seems to be an alright guy


----------



## Carter84

Jokerface17 said:


> -posted a picture of his “girlfriends” booty
> 
> -supports LGBT rights
> 
> - seems to be an alright guy


It's my Fiancé lol I would never show my self up to an public forum @Jokerface

Has a cool Username , has my lucky number in too!!
Has the one of the best In ring performers of his generation
Been on wf since 2016


----------



## zrc

Theuk said:


> It's my Fiancé lol I would never show my self up to an public forum @Jokerface
> 
> Has a cool Username , has my lucky number in too!!
> Has the one of the best In ring performers of his generation
> Been on wf since 2016


Not been here long. 
Member.of the Sunday Dinner Crew. 
Has a fiance.


----------



## Carter84

zrc said:


> Not been here long.
> Member.of the Sunday Dinner Crew.
> Has a fiance.


One Cool Dude
Out n proud
Curvaceous Nadia as his avi/sig


----------



## emerald-fire

-Supports my rival club, Man Utd
-Loves the Gentleman's Game, cricket
-Fan of Stone Cold


----------



## Carter84

emerald-fire said:


> -Supports my rival club, Man Utd
> -Loves the Gentleman's Game, cricket
> -Fan of Stone Cold




Supports my rival club , Liverpool FC
One of his Fav Wrestlers is Chris Jericho,
Has A cool Signature of The sexy Tea for two Ladies Charlotte Flair And Becky Lynch.


----------



## Nostalgia

- Posts frequently in the last thing you ate thread
- From Newcastle
- Currently has 131 posts


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last one torep me
- Cleared things up abut their lack of sig
- Helped bring the thread back


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves Pokemon
- Luigi fan
- Must have bought Nintendo Switch*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Thinks the 2010s decade sucked for wrestling
- Has a weird hatred for Sami Zayn of all people (?)
- Will reach 3k posts eventually*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-Fellow Kiwi

-Big Dean Ambrose Mark

-Both Agree that NZ is boring place to be lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
^^^^
Ninjaed Me. :no:

Is a major fan of Alexa Bliss. :benson

Loves AJ Styles. :tucky


@Ambrose Girl ; 
One of my favorite members on this site. :benson1

She is a mega Dean Ambrose fan. 

A very good friend of mine.  *_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*One of my favorite members on this site.
> 
> She is a mega Dean Ambrose fan.
> 
> A very good friend of mine.  *_


Bad timing lol.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Bad timing indeed
- Poor Mr. Vampire totally forgotten
- Since I'm a nice guy, I'll be naming 3 things for both of you in one
- They both like AJ Styles, apparently
- They both like Becky Lynch
- One from Ravenswood and the other from New Zealand
- FUCKING DONE!!! - No one should feel unhappy*


----------



## Carter84

Has A Cool Signature

Been on here Longer then anyone I've seen before 

Loves Music And Anime More than wrestling


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Posts a lot in that 'show us how you're feeling with a GIF' thread
- Likes Stone Cold (Y)
- Doesn't have that many current wrestlers in his sig*


----------



## Carter84

Loves The Shield ??

Has A Cool Usename

Always Seems To Be A Happy Person ( which I like , as I try to be every day ?)


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Fan of Old School wrestling :applause:
- Fan of Stone Cold
- FAN OF THE REAL GOAT THE UNDERTAKER!!!!*


----------



## DammitChrist

- Wasn't pleased by the finish of the WM 34 main-event 
- Would probably be amused if Randy Orton suddenly had an oil smuggler gimmick, and the name of his finisher was the RKOil :sodone
- Probably looking forward to Undertaker's Casket Match against Rusev this Friday


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Chatbox regular. :benson

One of my boys here. :fact

Was happy with the shake up. :benson*_


----------



## SMetalWorld

DammitC:

*- May disagree with some wrestling stuff but we're cool
- He's cool anyway
- Sees a lot of stars during his day... you know what I mean... looking at his location *

BTheVampireSlayer:

*- God Dammit!!! Got Ninja'd :cmj2
- Loves gold
- Names more than 3 things about him last time!!*


----------



## Carter84

Seems very funny and has a cool username ( unlike mine lol) 

Will tell you how it is and if u don't like what is said tough

Likes anime ( which is really sweet ) here's a couple of pics for u @MusicReignsWrestling


----------



## Wolfgang

Seems to prefer old school wrestlers.
Pretty new member on WF.
Is making a name for themselves.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Loved Ronda Rousey's match at WrestleMania
-Fan of The Viper, Randy Orton
-Appreciates the sexy Lucy Pinder


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would love to see Flair and Lynch as a tag team unit
- Also have a game under their name
- COME ON, NINTENDO!!!! MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! Screw Mario*


----------



## Mordecay

** Changed his name

* Still using blue

* 12 posts away from 3k*


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> ** Changed his name
> 
> * Still using blue
> 
> * 12 posts away from 3k*


Voted for Peyton.
Doesn't like the fact she's a jobber.
Will vote for Peyton in June.


----------



## Mordecay

** Again supporting the RAW womens champion

* Should not say that Peyton is a jobber since she still haven't had her first match on the main roster

* He will probably be right about it though, sooner than later :mj2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Loves his GREENS
- Even his meat is green
- Loves semi-naked women on ice... and so am I*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Has a awesome signature from In Your House: Buried Alive. :banderas

Is a major fan of The Undertaker. 

Is a creature of the night. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Understands the epicness of the Undertaker/Mankind rivalry
- Likes Alexa Bliss
- Loves female slayers... wait a second, I said:

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






R.I.P Neck*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Changed his username again
- Posted at 11:29am my time
- Was likely happy to see Cena getting his ass kicked by Taker :lol*


----------



## Mordecay

** She is 17 hours ahead of me

* Proud of her fellow kiwii Dakota Kai

* Lost her mind when she saw her in the Womens Battle Royal*


----------



## Mox Girl

*- Should know I keep meaning to upload those Peyton photos, they're still on my phone and I just have to get the motivation to transfer them to my laptop :lol
- Is hoping that Peyton won't job to everyone on SD
- Like me, isn't too enthused about the idea of the Bellas returning :no:*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*
^^
Ninjaed me. :no:

Has a cool college of The Shield on her signature. 

Still sporting team Purple. :benson
@Mordecay ;
Loves Peyton Royce. :benson

Praying that Iconics win their match this week. :fact

Still sporting team green. :fact*_


----------



## emerald-fire

@Ambrose Girl 

-Happy to see Rollins join his Shield brothers in the Grand Slam list
-Impatiently waiting for Ambrose's return
-Excited about Drew McIntyre's arrival on the main roster

EDIT

@BTheVampireSlayer

-Changed avatar
-Also glad that all 3 Shield members are Grand Slam champions
-Looking forward to SmackDown for Peyton Royce and Billie Kay


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-RKO Fan

-likes the pick a wrestler thread as much as me.

-Well liked individual(poster)


----------



## DammitChrist

- Must also be happy that AJ Styles walked into Wrestlemania as the WWE Champion AND walked out of the event with the world title :trips8
- Must be happy that Alexa Bliss held the Raw Women's title for several months 
- Would also like to see a good mix of wrestling and entertainment


----------



## emerald-fire

@Styles#Bliss-Nz

-Recently joined WF
-Cool poster
-Likes the Fantasy & Games section

EDIT

@DammitC

-Must've loved The Bar's entrance at WrestleMania
-Disappointed that we have to wait further for Styles vs Rollins as they're both on different brands
-But also happy at the prospect of Styles vs Bryan


----------



## Mox Girl

*
DammitC

- One of the most positive people on WF
- Might be happy to see The Bar on SD
- Was disappointed we won't be seeing AJ vs Seth anytime soon

EDIT:

emerald-fire

- Is a sneaky ninja that also got ninja'ed themselves
- Probably wouldn't mind seeing a mixed tag match where Charlotte & Becky team with the Bludgeon Bros lol
- Has the same rep title as me*


----------



## Mordecay

** Should know that I am waiting for the Peyton pics as much as she is waiting for Dean's return :grin2:

* Still rocking that purple

* One of many people who got ninja'ed here in the last couple of hours*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Seems like a Ninja'd party going on and somehow, he got invited
- Would love to give him more GREENS but WF wants me to do more work and spread it to others
- YOU WILL GET REPPED SOON ENOUGH, DAMMIT!!!*


----------



## Zone

- Finally reached 3,000 posts
- Just recently changed their username
- Wants to rep Mordecay as soon as possible


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-Loves Zoom.

-Possibly the fastest poster on WF.

-Frequent poster in First word thread.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Newbie
- First time I've seen them here
- Welcome


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Was liked by the Zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom man
- Doesn't post that much
- But I guess, his posts fucking counts.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Recently had a name change
- Recently broke 3,000 posts
- Recently went back to WWE avy/sig


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

- Been a member for just over 5 years

- Likes Nintendo/Pokemon

- Once open mouth kissed a horse (I may have made this one up though)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- A newbie
- From the UK
- Fellow fan of Sonic


----------



## CJ

Not a newbie
Not from the UK
On the long road to 700 posts :sadbecky


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- He loves sharing women's majestic bodies to everyone
- Still loving that Leanna Decker
- And she's a hottie alright*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

- Liked wrestling from 1994 until last year (I had originally put that you went past 3000 posts here but then saw that this had already been done above)
- Is correct that Leanna Decker is amazing
- Has a cool gif in his sig


----------



## Mordecay

** Asked the admins for a certain number of posts before newbies are able to create new threads

* Just saw what he considers the best Peyton pic he has ever seen

* Probably should check the thread, there are a lot of pics just as good :grin2:*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- I was happy for them when their fave was called up
- Makes somewhat frequent posts in other sections
- Has fine tastes in Superstars


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Dances with Mario
- Dances with Luigi, as well
- Perhaps, player Super Mario Odyssey *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- The last one to post lastnight
- Their second post on this page
- With many more to come


----------



## Wolfgang

Has made a name for themselves.
Surely has played a lot of Super Mario.
Likes Pokemon.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Thinks Rey Mysterio is better than John Morrison
-Has great taste in wrestlers
-Has a stunning signature


----------



## Wolfgang

Prefers the Bludgeon Sisters over the Bludgeon Brothers.
Would love to see Becky used better.
Would probably enjoy an AJ v Orton feud.


----------



## Nostalgia

- From Australia
- Realises the greatness of Lita in 2006
- Currently has 261 posts


----------



## Carter84

Has the sexy cate blanched as sig

Cool username 

Been on wf for years


----------



## Zone

- Likes to rule over the Fantasy & Games section everyday.
- Is still learning how to break kayfabe.
- Smokes a lot (and The Rock means a lot!) of weed.


----------



## Mordecay

** Another person who got his sig from CJ-GOAT

* Still loving the Flash

* It seems like his favorite season was season 2*


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- One of the many, I'd name 3 things about. At this point, I named 78 things about him
- Loves the green
- And loves the MONEY!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Has an excellent memory
- Has so far proven me right
- May know one of their hated appeared in the GRR


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Thanks for the memory compliment
- Got 9 Nintendo Switches as we spoke
- Wonder if he played Nintendo Game & Watch games :hmm:*


----------



## emerald-fire

-Doesn't like wrestling in 2018
-Likes Inferno matches
-Has great taste in music


----------



## Obfuscation

- Interested in green flames

- Enjoys women who can swing a good hammer

- Stuck w/a usertitle of a gimmick that's RIP


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Neon Demon
- Fan of Bludgeon Brothers
- Cool user and mod *


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Brought the thread back
- Also has a new signature
- May go back on hiatus


----------



## emerald-fire

-Regular poster in this thread
-Never recall seeing them post in any other section of WF
-Likes Mario


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Hasn't noticed my posts outside
- Made their post at 4am my time
- Has more posts and points than I


----------



## Obfuscation

- Nintendo aficionado

- Word Games fanatic

- Enforced wheelman


----------



## Vox Machina

• Knows Harper is making this face.









• Wrangles through doorways.

• Very much enjoys Sonya Deville's black lipstick.


----------



## Mordecay

** Girl in his avi looks familiar, not sure who she is though

* Removed his sig :hmm

* Doesn't post much in the wrestling sections of the forum*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-Loves Peyton Royce.

-Probably has green font because of Peyton's attire in NXT.

-Lives in the mouth of a Venus fly trap.


----------



## emerald-fire

-Has a cool sig

-Likes Becky :becky

-Likes Linkin Park


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Would probably love to see AJ Styles retain tomorrow
- Loves Charlotte and Becky 
- Hating teaming with James Worthless*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-likes music more than wrestling

-Been here for over a decade

-May somewhat have control over the entry to hell.


----------



## Dolorian

- new member
- fellow becky fan
- has posted a lot in their short time here


----------



## SMetalWorld

*- Hates how Roman Reigns is booked and so do I
- Loves Metal music
- Awesome poster*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

- Apparently back to watching WWE
- Is also an awesome poster
- Currently 3,033 posts


----------



## CJ

Dead on :thumbsup
Knows that's Norn Irish slang for ok (Y)
Would be super pissed if someone ever closed this thread :evil


----------



## emerald-fire

-Amazing poster
-Doesn't post much these days
-Leanna Decker's no.1 admirer


----------



## CJ

Hopes Mandy gets her lass ass kicked tomorrow night :becky2
WoW regular :JLC3
Got told off by some guy in the funny pic thread :beckywhat


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-Moderator.

-Has a sweet Avatar.

-Closed a thread about republican views(Good job).


----------



## MOX

is new

sucks up to mods

is a snowflake


----------



## Vox Machina

• No longer a jingle thug.

• Likes Donald Glover randomly.

• Still gloating about killing a great section. :lauren


----------



## MOX

won't take shit from no one oh no

thinks i like donald glover "randomly"

doesn't realise i'm ALWAYS a jingle thug


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-likes Fun.

-Haven't seen him before.

-Thinks I'm a snowflake.?


----------



## MOX

he can't see me

it doesn't matter what he can see and that's the bottom line because nobody is ready for whatever somebody else's catchphrase is

would pay money to see aj styles and seth rollins have rough and slightly violent bum sex with each other but wouldn't protest too loudly if they just snuggled


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

-Doesn't want to be seen

-Apparent Catchphrase thief

-Fantasized about a potential AJ/Seth sexual encounter I want no part of.


----------

